# TIE WELCOME JACK, HENRY, DEVON, ROXAS, PENELOPE, MATILDA, THEO and Charlotte!!



## mammag

So, I'm not temping every single morning, I will closer to O though, and I'm not going to temp for most of my 2ww, I'm going to OPK obviously cuz I O so randomly, but I'm not going to take them like crazy, my surge always lasts an entire day so once a day is PLENTY, and I swear I'm not going to test early. I'm just going to temp at 12 dpo when my temp usually drops and if it's still high I'll test THEN! 

Anyone else going to try NOT to obsess so much?


----------



## dachsundmom

Right there with you; maybe this should be our new thread. Lol. I don't own any OPKs at the moment, will closer to mid cycle. I really don't want to symptom spot because I'm pretty convinced it is making matters worse.


----------



## mammag

I totally agree, I had every symptom under the sun in my last 2ww!!! So I'm just going to ignore EVERYTHING this time around and hope for the best! Where's the girls? Invite em over here and we'll NOT symptom spot together!


----------



## jess1983

good luck ladies. fx'ed for your BFP


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I totally agree, I had every symptom under the sun in my last 2ww!!! So I'm just going to ignore EVERYTHING this time around and hope for the best! Where's the girls? Invite em over here and we'll NOT symptom spot together!

Invite is out! I really am beginning to think the only real symptom is a late AF. Lol.


----------



## mammag

Absolutely, can't even rely on a beautiful FF chart, mine was freaking perfect and still no :bfp: lol. So just going to go with the flow.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Absolutely, can't even rely on a beautiful FF chart, mine was freaking perfect and still no :bfp: lol. So just going to go with the flow.

The trick is for us to be strong when we read other stories in the TWW, lol. Everyone knows someone who had something. Doesn't mean it applies to us! Lol.


----------



## Sunkissed

Me!! I haven't temped consistently. I did today to see if I Od yet and I didn't. I'm going out of town this weekend with my inlaws so won't be doing anything crazy like opks and temping. Just going to spot check to see if I have Od at some point. Got some ewcm yesterday so hopefully I o today!!


----------



## mammag

Maybe it'll work for us! Just chillin back, we'll release a chilled back eggy that'll hang around till the spermy find it!


----------



## harri

Can I join you too? Honestly I had every symptom going last cycle and even had mid cycle spotting and a temp dip and it drove me crazy! No more testing at 7dpo or temping every 2 minutes! It's all I thought about and I don't want to go through that again!!!

Xxxx


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> Can I join you too? Honestly I had every symptom going last cycle and even had mid cycle spotting and a temp dip and it drove me crazy! No more testing at 7dpo or temping every 2 minutes! It's all I thought about and I don't want to go through that again!!!
> 
> Xxxx

Absolutely, it'll be easier to stick to our guns if there are more of us to stay strong for!


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Can I join you too? Honestly I had every symptom going last cycle and even had mid cycle spotting and a temp dip and it drove me crazy! No more testing at 7dpo or temping every 2 minutes! It's all I thought about and I don't want to go through that again!!!
> 
> Xxxx

Welcome! Here's to a laid back month. Lol


----------



## LittleOnes

Me, me too please!! 

I REEEALLLYYY don't want to test until AF is at least a day late. Im three dpo today so that is 12-13 more days! Feels like a lifetime. 

Also trying to symptom spot and so far I don't really have any symptoms so.... I guess it's working? :haha: 

I agree I think the only true symptom is a missed AF, the others are progesterone!!! So my motto for me this cycle is "It's the progesterone, keep waiting!!"

Good luck to all


----------



## LittleOnes

Ha okay I meant trying NOT to symptom spot! Hello Freud!!


----------



## wanabeamama

hey mammag were back again :) im right there with ya too i go on holiday in10 weeks time so im gona take it easy until after my hol i really wanted to be past the 12 week mark so now that cant happen im just gona chill now i ovulate in 8 days time so not long to go but i certinly will NOT be spotting symptoms for the last 3 months i have had every symptom possible only one ive not had is pissed period and bfp :( 
so for my input in this thread this cycle will be just support and general chatter lets have a giggle this time and be rebelious lol lets be naughty and bully the witch hahaha


----------



## SillyHale

I'm there too :) I'm on CD2 and saw the thermometer on the dresser this morning and kept on going. So no temping and no pressure for sex and I wasn't going to use opks but I might just try on on CD11 and CD12 because that's when I usually O. I'll see what happens but I"m totally on board to relax... :)


----------



## rdy4number2

Mammag,

I've made a new deal to myself. I'm not testing until I'm late and puking! LOL.


rdy


----------



## MrsStutler

Hey girls! I traipsed my behind over here to join everybody! I want to keep updated on everybody and do my best impression of a cheerleader, hehe
I am still in limbo, no af but no bfp either. After having a morning fraught with anxiety, and lots of therapeutic crying I am feeling better. I've managed to accept that what happens will happen and I need to chill out a bit. In other words...take it easy! I might invest in some of the yes/no opks since my cycles are so wonky but other than that we will just coast along this month. Good luck to all of our girly group! 
We have this can of powdery after shower stuff and it made me think of "baby dust", so I labeled it accordingly! DH thinks I've lost my marbles...he's probably right, but I thought it was funny!
Here is a picture of it:
https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x406/cwgirlup/th_101_1280.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

MrsStutler said:


> Hey girls! I traipsed my behind over here to join everybody! I want to keep updated on everybody and do my best impression of a cheerleader, hehe
> I am still in limbo, no af but no bfp either. After having a morning fraught with anxiety, and lots of therapeutic crying I am feeling better. I've managed to accept that what happens will happen and I need to chill out a bit. In other words...take it easy! I might invest in some of the yes/no opks since my cycles are so wonky but other than that we will just coast along this month. Good luck to all of our girly group!
> We have this can of powdery after shower stuff and it made me think of "baby dust", so I labeled it accordingly! DH thinks I've lost my marbles...he's probably right, but I thought it was funny!
> Here is a picture of it:
> https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x406/cwgirlup/th_101_1280.jpg

awwww baby dust i love it :) cann i have some please ???? Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

LittleOnes said:


> Ha okay I meant trying NOT to symptom spot! Hello Freud!!

Good luck to you on your non-symptom spotting! Lol. Freud would be proud of your little slip! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> hey mammag were back again :) im right there with ya too i go on holiday in10 weeks time so im gona take it easy until after my hol i really wanted to be past the 12 week mark so now that cant happen im just gona chill now i ovulate in 8 days time so not long to go but i certinly will NOT be spotting symptoms for the last 3 months i have had every symptom possible only one ive not had is pissed period and bfp :(
> so for my input in this thread this cycle will be just support and general chatter lets have a giggle this time and be rebelious lol lets be naughty and bully the witch hahaha

Nice to see you again! So tell us about the holiday you have planned....:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> Hey girls! I traipsed my behind over here to join everybody! I want to keep updated on everybody and do my best impression of a cheerleader, hehe
> I am still in limbo, no af but no bfp either. After having a morning fraught with anxiety, and lots of therapeutic crying I am feeling better. I've managed to accept that what happens will happen and I need to chill out a bit. In other words...take it easy! I might invest in some of the yes/no opks since my cycles are so wonky but other than that we will just coast along this month. Good luck to all of our girly group!
> We have this can of powdery after shower stuff and it made me think of "baby dust", so I labeled it accordingly! DH thinks I've lost my marbles...he's probably right, but I thought it was funny!
> Here is a picture of it:
> https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x406/cwgirlup/th_101_1280.jpg

I saw your other thread earlier and I am sorry that you had such a rough morning. :hugs: But, I am really glad you found your way here!


----------



## MrsStutler

LittleOnes said:


> Ha okay I meant trying NOT to symptom spot! Hello Freud!!

:haha: I did the same thing this morning, typing on facebook I wrote "baby" instead of "back".

Dachsundmom- Thank you for all the support, you guys are all I really have and know exactly how this feels. This group of girls has really been helpful to me. I've been known to let my emotions get the best of me at times. I hate to be the needy whiner in a group so from now on its positive thinking and lots of cheer-leading coming from my computer! SO...GIVE ME A "B"...GIVE ME A "F"....GIVE ME A "P"! BFP! BFP! hehehehe


----------



## Rosered52

Chillin' like viilains, I like it! I'm so not feeling chill, though....I'll work on getting there. I'm due for the witch, and she's taking her sweet-ass time this month. As soon as she shows, some whiskey should do wonders to chill me the eff out. :haha: A drink, some advil, and a movie tonight, I think. Bring on a big, overblown popcorn flick.


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> LittleOnes said:
> 
> 
> Ha okay I meant trying NOT to symptom spot! Hello Freud!!
> 
> :haha: I did the same thing this morning, typing on facebook I wrote "baby" instead of "back".
> 
> Dachsundmom- Thank you for all the support, you guys are all I really have and know exactly how this feels. This group of girls has really been helpful to me. I've been known to let my emotions get the best of me at times. I hate to be the needy whiner in a group so from now on its positive thinking and lots of cheer-leading coming from my computer! SO...GIVE ME A "B"...GIVE ME A "F"....GIVE ME A "P"! BFP! BFP! heheheheClick to expand...

You are in no way a needy whiner, lol! I wish I could show my emotions so easily; I am envious of people who can. So we'll all just sit here together and what happens, happens. :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Rosered52 said:


> Chillin' like viilains, I like it! I'm so not feeling chill, though....I'll work on getting there. I'm due for the witch, and she's taking her sweet-ass time this month. As soon as she shows, some whiskey should do wonders to chill me the eff out. :haha: A drink, some advil, and a movie tonight, I think. Bring on a big, overblown popcorn flick.

CD3 here and celebrated with margaritas at my alumni picnic!:wacko:


----------



## Rosered52

dachsundmom said:


> Rosered52 said:
> 
> 
> Chillin' like viilains, I like it! I'm so not feeling chill, though....I'll work on getting there. I'm due for the witch, and she's taking her sweet-ass time this month. As soon as she shows, some whiskey should do wonders to chill me the eff out. :haha: A drink, some advil, and a movie tonight, I think. Bring on a big, overblown popcorn flick.
> 
> CD3 here and celebrated with margaritas at my alumni picnic!:wacko:Click to expand...

Excellent! :drunk: That sounds lovely. It's finally warm and sunny here, I've got the windows thrown open, my neighbor has some sassy Dolly Parton blasting, and all the evening wants is a margarita with some chips and salsa!


----------



## dachsundmom

Rosered52 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosered52 said:
> 
> 
> Chillin' like viilains, I like it! I'm so not feeling chill, though....I'll work on getting there. I'm due for the witch, and she's taking her sweet-ass time this month. As soon as she shows, some whiskey should do wonders to chill me the eff out. :haha: A drink, some advil, and a movie tonight, I think. Bring on a big, overblown popcorn flick.
> 
> CD3 here and celebrated with margaritas at my alumni picnic!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent! :drunk: That sounds lovely. It's finally warm and sunny here, I've got the windows thrown open, my neighbor has some sassy Dolly Parton blasting, and all the evening wants is a margarita with some chips and salsa!Click to expand...

Sounds perfect! I am relaxing about it this month as much as I can. There are things I can do to try and speed up the process of a BFP, but I can't force it; it's time to enjoy what I have now- it's not as if I can get this time back, lol!


----------



## Christinapo

I'd like to join you guys. I'm tired of symptom spotting. Will just be charting BBT since I've never done it yet for a full cycle. It's just the last 5 days of 2WW that kills me!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Christinapo said:


> I'd like to join you guys. I'm tired of symptom spotting. Will just be charting BBT since I've never done it yet for a full cycle. It's just the last 5 days of 2WW that kills me!!!

Nice to cyber meet you! We'll keep you sane for those last five days, if you help me stay sane for the rest, lol. :hugs:


----------



## Christinapo

dachsundmom said:


> Christinapo said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to join you guys. I'm tired of symptom spotting. Will just be charting BBT since I've never done it yet for a full cycle. It's just the last 5 days of 2WW that kills me!!!
> 
> Nice to cyber meet you! We'll keep you sane for those last five days, if you help me stay sane for the rest, lol. :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: will do! i'm just happy i can drink this weekend! weather has finally warmed up. time for the patio. :happydance:


----------



## Christinapo

MrsStutler said:


> Hey girls! I traipsed my behind over here to join everybody! I want to keep updated on everybody and do my best impression of a cheerleader, hehe
> I am still in limbo, no af but no bfp either. After having a morning fraught with anxiety, and lots of therapeutic crying I am feeling better. I've managed to accept that what happens will happen and I need to chill out a bit. In other words...take it easy! I might invest in some of the yes/no opks since my cycles are so wonky but other than that we will just coast along this month. Good luck to all of our girly group!
> We have this can of powdery after shower stuff and it made me think of "baby dust", so I labeled it accordingly! DH thinks I've lost my marbles...he's probably right, but I thought it was funny!
> Here is a picture of it:
> https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x406/cwgirlup/th_101_1280.jpg

:thumbup: I love it!!! Very cute! :flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> hey mammag were back again :) im right there with ya too i go on holiday in10 weeks time so im gona take it easy until after my hol i really wanted to be past the 12 week mark so now that cant happen im just gona chill now i ovulate in 8 days time so not long to go but i certinly will NOT be spotting symptoms for the last 3 months i have had every symptom possible only one ive not had is pissed period and bfp :(
> so for my input in this thread this cycle will be just support and general chatter lets have a giggle this time and be rebelious lol lets be naughty and bully the witch hahaha
> 
> Nice to see you again! So tell us about the holiday you have planned....:flower:Click to expand...

im off to barbados :) its a 9 hr flight tho so was worried about being in very early stages altho i read different things about flying before 12 weeks pg :/


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> hey mammag were back again :) im right there with ya too i go on holiday in10 weeks time so im gona take it easy until after my hol i really wanted to be past the 12 week mark so now that cant happen im just gona chill now i ovulate in 8 days time so not long to go but i certinly will NOT be spotting symptoms for the last 3 months i have had every symptom possible only one ive not had is pissed period and bfp :(
> so for my input in this thread this cycle will be just support and general chatter lets have a giggle this time and be rebelious lol lets be naughty and bully the witch hahaha
> 
> Nice to see you again! So tell us about the holiday you have planned....:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> im off to barbados :) its a 9 hr flight tho so was worried about being in very early stages altho i read different things about flying before 12 weeks pg :/Click to expand...

Your vacation sounds wonderful! I too have heard different things about flying, but I think it is like everything else, take it with a grain of salt- if your doc says it's ok to fly, then go fly! Lol. We will always hear stories of someone, who knew someone, who did something...but in the end, we have to remember, that these are not the majority....just be reasonable and all will be fine!


----------



## xsarahxxannx

mammag said:


> So, I'm not temping every single morning, I will closer to O though, and I'm not going to temp for most of my 2ww, I'm going to OPK obviously cuz I O so randomly, but I'm not going to take them like crazy, my surge always lasts an entire day so once a day is PLENTY, and I swear I'm not going to test early. I'm just going to temp at 12 dpo when my temp usually drops and if it's still high I'll test THEN!
> 
> Anyone else going to try NOT to obsess so much?

Hi Hun, This is what I did this past cycle and BFP!!
I didn't temp, I didn't even use OPKs. Just BD every other day and relaxed. I didn't obsess about it like I usually do.
I didn't think that I was really even pregnant.... took a test at 13dpo and BAM! BFP! 

Good luck to you!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I'm trying to chill out...but I am in major bitch mode right now so maybe if I can get past that then I might try and chill. lol I'm here though so that's a start right? lol


----------



## mammag

HI!!! I got off for the day yesterday and everybody showed up!!! I'm sorry the witch is being a witch Mrs. S :( :hugs: and I don't think your a winer, but it doesn't even matter if you DO, cuz we're allowed to do that here! We're among friends. Yay for the Holiday Wannabe! I'm one of those perma-vacationers, live on the beach in Florida, so I don't really go on Holidays, but I would love to go the mountains or something. I'm waiting for the witch to leave, she's draggin it out a bit this month.


----------



## MrsStutler

Christinapo said:


> I'd like to join you guys. I'm tired of symptom spotting. Will just be charting BBT since I've never done it yet for a full cycle. It's just the last 5 days of 2WW that kills me!!!

Welcome! Hopefully we can all relax and have some chilled out, relaxed eggies this cycle. BTW I love your avatar, Eeyore is my favorite character!


----------



## Aliciatm

so happy to be fully done with ovulation and etc... im just reading for testing to be over bc i know its gonna be bfn. next month ill only bee using cbfm thats all but idk if ill even do that im about to take another break and just make love every other day..


----------



## mammag

xsarahxxannx said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> So, I'm not temping every single morning, I will closer to O though, and I'm not going to temp for most of my 2ww, I'm going to OPK obviously cuz I O so randomly, but I'm not going to take them like crazy, my surge always lasts an entire day so once a day is PLENTY, and I swear I'm not going to test early. I'm just going to temp at 12 dpo when my temp usually drops and if it's still high I'll test THEN!
> 
> Anyone else going to try NOT to obsess so much?
> 
> Hi Hun, This is what I did this past cycle and BFP!!
> I didn't temp, I didn't even use OPKs. Just BD every other day and relaxed. I didn't obsess about it like I usually do.
> I didn't think that I was really even pregnant.... took a test at 13dpo and BAM! BFP!
> 
> Good luck to you!!Click to expand...


Yay for hope!!! It's gonna work for ALL of us ladies!!! 
Think Positive-Pee Positive!!!!


----------



## MrsStutler

So far everybody is sounding nice and relaxed:thumbup: Yay!
~Wannabeamama- A vacation sounds wonderful! I wouldn't worry too much about flying, I've heard both sides and if it were me I wouldn't be too concerned. I hope you have a fantastic time and have lots of fun!

Well not much has changed over here, still in limbo. I'm getting excited for next weekend, DH and I are going on a couple's getaway with our church for a 3 day weekend. Although I have a funny feeling the evil witch is going to show up and ruin all of our "alone time". Oh well though, we will still have fun at the resort and the zoo.
Sounds like everybody is having some nice weather, it is supposed to reach 101 today...uhg! I'd like the witch to just show up so I can make up a batch of margaritas and hang by the lake. 

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## mammag

MrsStutler said:


> So far everybody is sounding nice and relaxed:thumbup: Yay!
> ~Wannabeamama- A vacation sounds wonderful! I wouldn't worry too much about flying, I've heard both sides and if it were me I wouldn't be too concerned. I hope you have a fantastic time and have lots of fun!
> 
> Well not much has changed over here, still in limbo. I'm getting excited for next weekend, DH and I are going on a couple's getaway with our church for a 3 day weekend. Although I have a funny feeling the evil witch is going to show up and ruin all of our "alone time". Oh well though, we will still have fun at the resort and the zoo.
> Sounds like everybody is having some nice weather, it is supposed to reach 101 today...uhg! I'd like the witch to just show up so I can make up a batch of margaritas and hang by the lake.
> 
> Have a great day everybody!

How long has it been since you LMP Mrs.S? Did you O for sure? If you did a blood test and possibly provera may be in order to jump start your cycle.


----------



## Aliciatm

i cant wait until the end of the month we wil be staying at my aunts house all week while she is away she has a big nice pool.. cant wait to use it lol.... this weekend is so boring and hot we have nothing to do because my aunt has invited family that we dont get along with so we wont be swimming... this weekend is gonna suck cant wait until MONDAY.. its almost 100 here in tn... lol.. we are thinking about going to nashville shores or something next weekend


----------



## MrsStutler

mammag said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> So far everybody is sounding nice and relaxed:thumbup: Yay!
> ~Wannabeamama- A vacation sounds wonderful! I wouldn't worry too much about flying, I've heard both sides and if it were me I wouldn't be too concerned. I hope you have a fantastic time and have lots of fun!
> 
> Well not much has changed over here, still in limbo. I'm getting excited for next weekend, DH and I are going on a couple's getaway with our church for a 3 day weekend. Although I have a funny feeling the evil witch is going to show up and ruin all of our "alone time". Oh well though, we will still have fun at the resort and the zoo.
> Sounds like everybody is having some nice weather, it is supposed to reach 101 today...uhg! I'd like the witch to just show up so I can make up a batch of margaritas and hang by the lake.
> 
> Have a great day everybody!
> 
> How long has it been since you LMP Mrs.S? Did you O for sure? If you did a blood test and possibly provera may be in order to jump start your cycle.Click to expand...

LMP was May 3rd. I _was_ pretty sure that I did O on the 17th but I've had my doubts since then. My cycles are irregular so I had to rely on my ability to read the OPK, an averaged number for my cycle length and my body changes to catch it. It's all still a bit fuzzy to me, I have no idea what is going on in there. So I've decided that if I don't see the witch after Monday I will be making a call to my doctor and requesting a blood test. Until then I am trying to distract myself as best as I can, like I said I am kind of in limbo.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I'm trying to chill out...but I am in major bitch mode right now so maybe if I can get past that then I might try and chill. lol I'm here though so that's a start right? lol

Easier said than done, lol. I think my poor DH really took the brunt of it two nights ago! Here's a :hugs:!


----------



## mammag

Yeah, our DH's probably do deserve some kind of medal for putting up with us Crazy TTC'ers! Lol, mine doesn't help much though, he starts asking about 1 dpo if I think I'm pregnant yet! Lol. He gets the brunt of my super bitch mode too often :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Mammag- I am liking the new attitude, lol! hopefully AF will dry her sorry ass up soon...you make me miss FL so much; granted I was in Orlando, so the world revolved around The Rat,aka Mickey Mouse, but I still think of it as home.

Mrs. S- I am jealous of your couples' weekend; it sounds fab!

Girls, it's going to be a good month...no matter what happens, we are not out- we're just taking our time, lol!


----------



## mammag

It is going to be a good month! We GOT this girls!!!!


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> Mammag- I am liking the new attitude, lol! hopefully AF will dry her sorry ass up soon...you make me miss FL so much; granted I was in Orlando, so the world revolved around The Rat,aka Mickey Mouse, but I still think of it as home.
> 
> Mrs. S- I am jealous of your couples' weekend; it sounds fab!
> 
> Girls, it's going to be a good month...no matter what happens, we are not out- we're just taking our time, lol!

Dachsundmom, I had to chuckle at your response to mammag. DH and I are Disney freaks (to put it mildly) and one of our biggest dreams is to spend two weeks at Disney World with our kids!:haha: We are actually plotting our next three trips to Disneyland now, although I am kind of hoping that I won't be able to ride Space Mountain when we do go :winkwink: 

DH was being so amazing last night, he talked with me for a good hour about what all is going on which is really out of the ordinary for him to be so interested. I do feel bad that he has to put up with a truckload of crazy on a pretty regular basis. I should go get a little trophy made up for him...hmm it's a thought. They really are champs putting up with all that we throw at them.


----------



## dachsundmom

The first time I went on Space Mountain I didn't know what it was, lol. Suffice to say I was very shocked when everything went dark and my head snapped back for the blast off! My favorite Disney movie will always and forever be The Little Mermaid and I absolutely love Classic Pooh!


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> The first time I went on Space Mountain I didn't know what it was, lol. Suffice to say I was very shocked when everything went dark and my head snapped back for the blast off! My favorite Disney movie will always and forever be The Little Mermaid and I absolutely love Classic Pooh!

:haha: Space mountain is one of my favorites, especially at Halloween time when it turns into Ghost mountain. I can't even begin to pick a favorite movie, I love all of them for different reasons. Little Mermaid is one of the greats, can't wait to see the new Little Mermaid ride they just opened up at D-Land! I too love Classic Pooh, Eeyore is my favorite character though. When we go to Disneyland I wear my Eeyore ears from the time we leave the hotel room until we return! I can't wait to see the new Pooh movie they are doing, it looks fantastic.

*I've just got to add something that DH just told me and, quite frankly, makes me want to strangle something. Two more people I know are pregnant, both of them are into drugs and hardly ready to support a child, heck one of them doesn't even know who the father is. I feel bad for thinking that, but I just want to scream! Here we are, a financially stable, ready and willing couple and these two girls get pregnant completely on accident....grrr...grumble...grumble...not fair...OK I feel a bit better now that I let that out.


----------



## AverysMommy

Can I join this group? I've been trying to take the laid back approach lately but it would be nice to have some friends to go through it with :)


----------



## dachsundmom

*I've just got to add something that DH just told me and, quite frankly, makes me want to strangle something. Two more people I know are pregnant, both of them are into drugs and hardly ready to support a child, heck one of them doesn't even know who the father is. I feel bad for thinking that, but I just want to scream! Here we are, a financially stable, ready and willing couple and these two girls get pregnant completely on accident....grrr...grumble...grumble...not fair...OK I feel a bit better now that I let that out.[/QUOTE]

That really makes it tough! It's hard not to think like that, I did it today when I watched a mother with two young children pull her cigarettes out of their diaper bag and proceed to light up...then she gave each kid half a candy bar and a Mt. Dew, lol. However, I keep telling myself, it is not mine to judge (even tough I secretly do it in my head anyway), lol.:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

AverysMommy said:


> Can I join this group? I've been trying to take the laid back approach lately but it would be nice to have some friends to go through it with :)

Welcome to our crazy little group!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Yeah, our DH's probably do deserve some kind of medal for putting up with us Crazy TTC'ers! Lol, mine doesn't help much though, he starts asking about 1 dpo if I think I'm pregnant yet! Lol. He gets the brunt of my super bitch mode too often :)

Mine is that way too or he will ask a question, I will answer it then when we talk about something else he will ask me the same exact question. ARG! Today I really let him have it! I told him it really pisses me off cause it seems like he doesn't listen to anything I am saying. I said if you really give a shit about this then how about listening to my answers when you ask me a question! :dohh: Poor guy just has a bad short term memory and I sometimes forget that!!! lol


----------



## Christinapo

MrsStutler said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> The first time I went on Space Mountain I didn't know what it was, lol. Suffice to say I was very shocked when everything went dark and my head snapped back for the blast off! My favorite Disney movie will always and forever be The Little Mermaid and I absolutely love Classic Pooh!
> 
> :haha: Space mountain is one of my favorites, especially at Halloween time when it turns into Ghost mountain. I can't even begin to pick a favorite movie, I love all of them for different reasons. Little Mermaid is one of the greats, can't wait to see the new Little Mermaid ride they just opened up at D-Land! I too love Classic Pooh, Eeyore is my favorite character though. When we go to Disneyland I wear my Eeyore ears from the time we leave the hotel room until we return! I can't wait to see the new Pooh movie they are doing, it looks fantastic.
> 
> *I've just got to add something that DH just told me and, quite frankly, makes me want to strangle something. Two more people I know are pregnant, both of them are into drugs and hardly ready to support a child, heck one of them doesn't even know who the father is. I feel bad for thinking that, but I just want to scream! Here we are, a financially stable, ready and willing couple and these two girls get pregnant completely on accident....grrr...grumble...grumble...not fair...OK I feel a bit better now that I let that out.Click to expand...

I love Disneyland and The Little Mermaid too!!! I love most of the Disney movies but that one is my favorite. Eeyore is also my favorite pooh character.

They've opened up a Little Mermaid ride!! Exciting! I'll have to go back. I was at Disney World last year and I loved it.

I completely know how you feel Mrs.S. I had an aquantince who got PG by accident and wasn't ready so she had an abortion. That really bugged me. I was thinking why wasn't it me who got PG instead of her! ](*,). There's my litle rant for the day.


----------



## cebethel

I'm 4 dpo today and I think I may just go hibernate so the 2ww isn't so long........

No symptoms tho! Last cycle I had every symptom in the book............decided not to do that this cycle!

FX'd for everyone! :flower:


----------



## CBaby84

Hi there! Can I join please.

I am going to be taking a laid back ish approach this month. I will still be temping (it was only my first month temping last month so I need to collect more evidence yet), however I will not be recording the temp on FF each morning and spending half an hour analysing it. I will record it on paper then update it on FF at the end of the month.

I will be doing internet cheap OPK's (again for evidence only), but the most important thing is that I will not be symptom spotting - it gets me each month.

I'm looking forward to having a few jars this weekend!


----------



## steffa

I think thats the best thing to do, its hard to be relaxed and soooo easy to become obsessed, I am 9dpo and its all I think about! All my friends say 'it will happen when you least expect it' but I think one or two months of obsessing is ok-ish, it has helped me understand my body...but at the same time I wish it would stop talking to me! 
Good luck to you all!


----------



## AJbabybump

im not checking my temp, im not even using opk, im going to have regular sex and test at the end of the month, if i dont come on my period. there is more to life than everyday obsessing over babies. it was making me ill. i could of swore i had every symptom in the book, and i started to ''feel'' and ''know'' i was pregnant, but i werent. ive had enough heartbreak over bfn, so now im gonna take it in my stride. it will happen when it will happen. i still will continue taking my clomid.


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I'm 4 dpo today and I think I may just go hibernate so the 2ww isn't so long........
> 
> No symptoms tho! Last cycle I had every symptom in the book............decided not to do that this cycle!
> 
> FX'd for everyone! :flower:

No need to hibernate! :flower: Besides, if I don't see you on this board, I would just stalk you on the other one, lol...:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

CBaby84 said:


> Hi there! Can I join please.
> 
> I am going to be taking a laid back ish approach this month. I will still be temping (it was only my first month temping last month so I need to collect more evidence yet), however I will not be recording the temp on FF each morning and spending half an hour analysing it. I will record it on paper then update it on FF at the end of the month.
> 
> I will be doing internet cheap OPK's (again for evidence only), but the most important thing is that I will not be symptom spotting - it gets me each month.
> 
> I'm looking forward to having a few jars this weekend!

:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

AJbabybump said:


> im not checking my temp, im not even using opk, im going to have regular sex and test at the end of the month, if i dont come on my period. there is more to life than everyday obsessing over babies. it was making me ill. i could of swore i had every symptom in the book, and i started to ''feel'' and ''know'' i was pregnant, but i werent. ive had enough heartbreak over bfn, so now im gonna take it in my stride. it will happen when it will happen. i still will continue taking my clomid.

I am taking a Clomid free cycle this month as well. I had blind spots as one of the side effects and it really scared me. Driving made me very nervous. Best of luck!:flower:


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Ladies! Af is finally gone I think (fx'd don't wanna jinx it!) so now I just gotta start with the BD'ing and hope for the best! Still am not temping, and haven't even bought an OPK yet!


----------



## wanabeamama

hello there ladies, im now on cd5 so tomorrow i will be entering my fertile period as i ov on cd11 
so this time next week i will be back in the dreaded tww.
Ive missed 3 of my folic acid :( and i cant decide if i should buy some more opk's as i always of on cd11 but knowing my luck if i didnt buy any i would ov on a diferent day :/ but then again we have both made a deal that from tuesday we will bd everyother day, oh has also agreed that i can go buy him some loose boxers and throw away the tight breifs lol but oh has always hated taking about ttc and always thought it would just happen first time but last night he said hes scared that we will never have kids :( so now its my turn to be the one to chill out n tell him it will happen when its our turn :)
any one else ov next weekend?


----------



## wanabeamama

hello there ladies, im now on cd5 so tomorrow i will be entering my fertile period as i ov on cd11 
so this time next week i will be back in the dreaded tww.
Ive missed 3 of my folic acid :( and i cant decide if i should buy some more opk's as i always of on cd11 but knowing my luck if i didnt buy any i would ov on a diferent day :/ but then again we have both made a deal that from tuesday we will bd everyother day, oh has also agreed that i can go buy him some loose boxers and throw away the tight breifs lol but oh has always hated taking about ttc and always thought it would just happen first time but last night he said hes scared that we will never have kids :( so now its my turn to be the one to chill out n tell him it will happen when its our turn :)
any one else ov next weekend?


----------



## mammag

I will be taking OPK's, I have to though as I ovulate so freaking randomly, I don't know what causes it but I O'd on CD 11 two cycle ago and would be over the moon if I did again this cycle so I could just get that part out of the way!


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> hello there ladies, im now on cd5 so tomorrow i will be entering my fertile period as i ov on cd11
> so this time next week i will be back in the dreaded tww.
> Ive missed 3 of my folic acid :( and i cant decide if i should buy some more opk's as i always of on cd11 but knowing my luck if i didnt buy any i would ov on a diferent day :/ but then again we have both made a deal that from tuesday we will bd everyother day, oh has also agreed that i can go buy him some loose boxers and throw away the tight breifs lol but oh has always hated taking about ttc and always thought it would just happen first time but last night he said hes scared that we will never have kids :( so now its my turn to be the one to chill out n tell him it will happen when its our turn :)
> any one else ov next weekend?

My fertile period should start next Saturday, but IDK for sure. Not testing for anything this month, lol.:happydance:


----------



## harri

Looks like taking it easy is going well with everyone! I'm not using my opks (yet lol) and we've found this cycle way more fun already! Just dtd when we feel like it!  xxx


----------



## Christinapo

wanabeamama said:


> hello there ladies, im now on cd5 so tomorrow i will be entering my fertile period as i ov on cd11
> so this time next week i will be back in the dreaded tww.
> Ive missed 3 of my folic acid :( and i cant decide if i should buy some more opk's as i always of on cd11 but knowing my luck if i didnt buy any i would ov on a diferent day :/ but then again we have both made a deal that from tuesday we will bd everyother day, oh has also agreed that i can go buy him some loose boxers and throw away the tight breifs lol but oh has always hated taking about ttc and always thought it would just happen first time but last night he said hes scared that we will never have kids :( so now its my turn to be the one to chill out n tell him it will happen when its our turn :)
> any one else ov next weekend?

Hey wanabeamama, I'll be entering my fertile period next weekend, so I'll be right behind you. My DH also actually started asking me questions if I've been doing research about getting PG since it hasn't happened yet. He didn't want to know anything about it and now all of a sudden he was interested in the cycle days and wanted to know when's the best time to BD. I was very surprised!!! I guess it gets to the point if it doesn't happen, the guys start getting curious about what's going on. If it doesn't happen soon for us, I think eventually he'll also get to the point that your OH is in right now. :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Christinapo said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> hello there ladies, im now on cd5 so tomorrow i will be entering my fertile period as i ov on cd11
> so this time next week i will be back in the dreaded tww.
> Ive missed 3 of my folic acid :( and i cant decide if i should buy some more opk's as i always of on cd11 but knowing my luck if i didnt buy any i would ov on a diferent day :/ but then again we have both made a deal that from tuesday we will bd everyother day, oh has also agreed that i can go buy him some loose boxers and throw away the tight breifs lol but oh has always hated taking about ttc and always thought it would just happen first time but last night he said hes scared that we will never have kids :( so now its my turn to be the one to chill out n tell him it will happen when its our turn :)
> any one else ov next weekend?
> 
> Hey wanabeamama, I'll be entering my fertile period next weekend, so I'll be right behind you. My DH also actually started asking me questions if I've been doing research about getting PG since it hasn't happened yet. He didn't want to know anything about it and now all of a sudden he was interested in the cycle days and wanted to know when's the best time to BD. I was very surprised!!! I guess it gets to the point if it doesn't happen, the guys start getting curious about what's going on. If it doesn't happen soon for us, I think eventually he'll also get to the point that your OH is in right now. :hugs:Click to expand...

awww bless our oh's lol hes been asking loads of questions today like ok when we gona have sex what days and so on lol he also said he wishes we started trying sooner :( and said he really didnt think it would be this hard aww


----------



## wanabeamama

ok ive just ordered my smiley face digi opk's should be here tomorrow :)


----------



## rjc110402

Hey again ladies!! Hope everyone is doing well and ready for the big O! My O day is tomorrow and the hubby and I have bd the past 2 nights hoping a little swimmer is going to stick around :) Good luck this cycle!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

rjc110402 said:


> Hey again ladies!! Hope everyone is doing well and ready for the big O! My O day is tomorrow and the hubby and I have bd the past 2 nights hoping a little swimmer is going to stick around :) Good luck this cycle!!!

Hi there! Glad to see you found us!


----------



## mammag

Hi girls! Been at the pool all day swimming, just takin it easy! Lol :) Hoping I'll O early again this month so I can get this 2ww under way!! Still staying away from the BBT and haven't peed on _anything_!!! *Grace pats herself on the back*


----------



## wanabeamama

ok a quick question....... I just got loads of clear streachy cm af only ended yesterday ????? Dont remember seeing that before?
Oh i just whent and bought a naughty school girl outfit and some baggy boxers for oh lol


----------



## MrsStutler

Hey ladies, been lounging around the pool today and trying to relax. AF is still being a witch and hasn't showed up. Today is the day that my phone's application that helps me track my cycles says I should start, so far nada. I'm even wearing white to tempt the witch to show up. Still getting bfn results, I've got plentiful ewcm but no other symptoms of either af or a bfp. So I'm just relaxing and seeing what happens next. 

Hoping all of you are having a fantastic day! I'll check in a little later, but now I've got to go pick up one of my fur-kids from the groomer!


----------



## Christinapo

wanabeamama said:


> ok a quick question....... I just got loads of clear streachy cm af only ended yesterday ????? Dont remember seeing that before?
> Oh i just whent and bought a naughty school girl outfit and some baggy boxers for oh lol

Awesome! What a great idea to make BD more fun.


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls-

Well, I as all about taking it easy, until I peed on an OPK this morning...something just didn't feel right yesterday. I am only on CD7 and the darn thing was positive. Now I am very confused. CP is high and open- this is nuts!

So for all of my experts friends, does this mean I am entering the TWW early and is my anticipated testing date, the date AF is expected or is it earlier now?

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## harri

It sounds like you are ovulating early, do you have ewcm? How long is your usual luteul phase? Mines 13 days so if I ovulated today my af would be due on 21st June so ovulating earlier bring your af earlier. But fx'd you wont get your af  

Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> ok a quick question....... I just got loads of clear streachy cm af only ended yesterday ????? Dont remember seeing that before?
> Oh i just whent and bought a naughty school girl outfit and some baggy boxers for oh lol

I would use an OPK & see what ya get. Could be early OV.


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> It sounds like you are ovulating early, do you have ewcm? How long is your usual luteul phase? Mines 13 days so if I ovulated today my af would be due on 21st June so ovulating earlier bring your af earlier. But fx'd you wont get your af
> 
> Xx

My normal LP is anywhere from 11-13 days. I'll do a digi OPK this evening & hope I'm not early this month. Lol.


----------



## mammag

Your definitely ovulating early! Yay!! Did you get plenty BD in by any chance? Your AF will be due early for sure, and you'll probably O today or tomorrow. That's why I'm still checking my temp randomly, I don't want to completely not know if I've ovulated that would just drive me crazy!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Your definitely ovulating early! Yay!! Did you get plenty BD in by any chance? Your AF will be due early for sure, and you'll probably O today or tomorrow. That's why I'm still checking my temp randomly, I don't want to completely not know if I've ovulated that would just drive me crazy!

We only did once since AF just stopped Sunday, lol. This is the first time I've used the Answer brand OPK, so could just be close to positive, but would still be early OV. The only different thing this cycle is doubled the b6 and I'm taking a combo capsule of EPO and flax.

If I end up with AF twice in one month, I will be pissed, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> ok a quick question....... I just got loads of clear streachy cm af only ended yesterday ????? Dont remember seeing that before?
> Oh i just whent and bought a naughty school girl outfit and some baggy boxers for oh lol
> 
> I would use an OPK & see what ya get. Could be early OV.Click to expand...

i did a digi today but if i had ovulated it would of been pos yesterday or day before but i didnt have any opk's till today but we bd last night and i will keep on testing i have only ever had a pos on cd10_cd11 so hope ive not missed it :/ but were gona keep bd'ing ,) even if its just for fun hehe


----------



## harri

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Your definitely ovulating early! Yay!! Did you get plenty BD in by any chance? Your AF will be due early for sure, and you'll probably O today or tomorrow. That's why I'm still checking my temp randomly, I don't want to completely not know if I've ovulated that would just drive me crazy!
> 
> We only did once since AF just stopped Sunday, lol. This is the first time I've used the Answer brand OPK, so could just be close to positive, but would still be early OV. The only different thing this cycle is doubled the b6 and I'm taking a combo capsule of EPO and flax.
> 
> If I end up with AF twice in one month, I will be pissed, lol.Click to expand...

I think I'm ovulating early too (well I'm going to be) my opks are getting darker by the day and I'm getting some ewcm. I usually ov cd23 and I'm on cd12. Maybe our bodies want us to have more chances of getting pg too lol x


----------



## mammag

I just took my first OPK, it is fairly dark but not quite positive, but with a line this dark I usually get my positive in a day or two! Yay :happydance:

as I'm watching it it's getting WAY dark, bet it's positive tomorrow (knock on wood) Fx'd for an on time O!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I just took my first OPK, it is fairly dark but not quite positive, but with a line this dark I usually get my positive in a day or two! Yay :happydance:

Yay! Do you feel better now that you got to pee on something, lol?! I saw your thred on 6/19 testing...so much for being totally relaxed, lol. (Brooke hangs her head in shame for thinking just the same thing if this is an early OV)
:happydance::wacko:


----------



## mammag

Lol, I know right! :blush: busted!!! But it will be hard to resist a Fathers Day test if I O in the next day or two! Lmao, who am I kidding, I just want an excuse to :test: But I'm really going to try my best not to!


----------



## harri

I'm with you there! Now I've tested once I feel like I'm getting obsessed again. Lol x


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, I know right! :blush: busted!!! But it will be hard to resist a Fathers Day test if I O in the next day or two! Lmao, who am I kidding, I just want an excuse to :test: But I'm really going to try my best not to!

I have 50 HPTs sitting in my drawer as I type! Lol.:haha:


----------



## mammag

That's how I am, if I test one time it's ON!! I can't stop myself after that, that's why I really wanna hold off. But the weird thing is, I can test at 7-10DPO all day long but any time after that I'm scared to death and will put off testing at all costs! I think it's cuz a :bfn: that early is totally normal but any later and my chances of not being pregnant are more real :(


----------



## harri

I'm the same, I test so much between 7-10dpo but when it gets to 12dpo I am so scared! X


----------



## dachsundmom

I know the old saying that you are not out until the witch shows up, blah, blah, blah...lol- but in all reality, I know my body well enough that if I don't see a BFP by 12DPO, I'm out for the month. I have gotten to the point of filling myself with false hope; as badly as I feel, I need to see it in terms of moving on; otherwise I will need to drink heavily!

And I know my POAS habit is a little much, but it really does make me feel better, lol.


----------



## mammag

Well; Confession: I buy clear blue tests just so I can see SOME kind of line!! Lol, now that's a POAS *problem*


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Well; Confession: I buy clear blue tests just so I can see SOME kind of line!! Lol, now that's a POAS *problem*

LMFAO! I do the same thing...frankly, I keep them just to see the evap! I know what they are, it just makes me feel better. I am currently scouring the net to get the UK digi combo tests...I am not kidding, lol. :blush:


----------



## mammag

:rofl: my god we are MESSED up!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> :rofl: my god we are MESSED up!!!!

I do realize that none of this will get me the BFP any faster and I know that the tests are not "faulty." If it's got color in the time frame, it is good. No other line counts- but I like to believe that if I keep peeing on ALL of them, then I have my bases covered. In fact, they are all defective because none of them show me what I am really looking for, lol.


----------



## rjc110402

you ladies are hilarious!!! I love knowing I'm not the only obsessor here! Definitely going to try to wait until 12dpo to test also..key word is "try" :)


----------



## mammag

rjc110402 said:


> you ladies are hilarious!!! I love knowing I'm not the only obsessor here! Definitely going to try to wait until 12dpo to test also..key word is "try" :)

That's the best we can do!!


----------



## rjc110402

mammag said:


> rjc110402 said:
> 
> 
> you ladies are hilarious!!! I love knowing I'm not the only obsessor here! Definitely going to try to wait until 12dpo to test also..key word is "try" :)
> 
> That's the best we can do!!Click to expand...

Today is my O day! AND it's my hubby's birthday...hmmmm. Maybe thats a good sign :winkwink: TWW we here go again!! :wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

OMG ladies i turn my back for a couple of hours and you head down a slipery slope lol this is not taking it easy it it ?? Huh? Huh? NO it isnt no more talking about hpt's bfp's or bfn's ok??? Were supposed to be having fun 
lets talk SEX and hving fun bd'ing 
haha i put on my naughty school girl outfit last night and came down stairs andhe chased me right back up the stairs and threw me on the bed i didnt even have time to take my shoes off lol hmmmm what should i put on tomorrow night??? Lol


----------



## MrsStutler

Holy crow, I didn't get much of a chance to log on for a bit and had to go back quite a few pages! Sounds like everybody is gearing up for some BD time! 
Wanabeamama~ I think we all knew we would give in eventually, I'm not sure I could ever go a month without POAS!:blush: Trying to keep my mind off of it though! DH is starting to get more and more curious about what is going on. I had to give him some mini-health class lessons (he was homeschooled) about the female anatomy and menstruation, bless him:haha: 

Still hanging out over here in limbo...cd35 and no idea what to think. I keep saying I will just wait another day to call the doctor, since I know as soon as I go get blood drawn and pay the staggering bill...af will show up because what else does a witch do but ruin your day?

We'll here's to keeping calm, relaxed and un-obsessed!


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> Holy crow, I didn't get much of a chance to log on for a bit and had to go back quite a few pages! Sounds like everybody is gearing up for some BD time!
> Wanabeamama~ I think we all knew we would give in eventually, I'm not sure I could ever go a month without POAS!:blush: Trying to keep my mind off of it though! DH is starting to get more and more curious about what is going on. I had to give him some mini-health class lessons (he was homeschooled) about the female anatomy and menstruation, bless him:haha:
> 
> Still hanging out over here in limbo...cd35 and no idea what to think. I keep saying I will just wait another day to call the doctor, since I know as soon as I go get blood drawn and pay the staggering bill...af will show up because what else does a witch do but ruin your day?
> 
> We'll here's to keeping calm, relaxed and un-obsessed!

Keep being positive, being in limbo must be getting tough! How much does your doctor charge for a blood draw?


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> Holy crow, I didn't get much of a chance to log on for a bit and had to go back quite a few pages! Sounds like everybody is gearing up for some BD time!
> Wanabeamama~ I think we all knew we would give in eventually, I'm not sure I could ever go a month without POAS!:blush: Trying to keep my mind off of it though! DH is starting to get more and more curious about what is going on. I had to give him some mini-health class lessons (he was homeschooled) about the female anatomy and menstruation, bless him:haha:
> 
> Still hanging out over here in limbo...cd35 and no idea what to think. I keep saying I will just wait another day to call the doctor, since I know as soon as I go get blood drawn and pay the staggering bill...af will show up because what else does a witch do but ruin your day?
> 
> We'll here's to keeping calm, relaxed and un-obsessed!
> 
> Keep being positive, being in limbo must be getting tough! How much does your doctor charge for a blood draw?Click to expand...

haha I think I am slowly losing my mind. I keep freaking out at the slightest of cramp/twinge thinking it is af, since she always heralds her arrival with horrendous cramping, but alas...nothing but watery cm. My insurance is horrible so I pay about $90 for an hcg blood test, hence why I am a bit hesitant to go after only being late for a day and a half.


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> Holy crow, I didn't get much of a chance to log on for a bit and had to go back quite a few pages! Sounds like everybody is gearing up for some BD time!
> Wanabeamama~ I think we all knew we would give in eventually, I'm not sure I could ever go a month without POAS!:blush: Trying to keep my mind off of it though! DH is starting to get more and more curious about what is going on. I had to give him some mini-health class lessons (he was homeschooled) about the female anatomy and menstruation, bless him:haha:
> 
> Still hanging out over here in limbo...cd35 and no idea what to think. I keep saying I will just wait another day to call the doctor, since I know as soon as I go get blood drawn and pay the staggering bill...af will show up because what else does a witch do but ruin your day?
> 
> We'll here's to keeping calm, relaxed and un-obsessed!
> 
> Keep being positive, being in limbo must be getting tough! How much does your doctor charge for a blood draw?Click to expand...
> 
> haha I think I am slowly losing my mind. I keep freaking out at the slightest of cramp/twinge thinking it is af, since she always heralds her arrival with horrendous cramping, but alas...nothing but watery cm. My insurance is horrible so I pay about $90 for an hcg blood test, hence why I am a bit hesitant to go after only being late for a day and a half.Click to expand...

Have you checked your area for a pregnancy center? Some of them do low cost blood draws...$90 is awful!


----------



## rjc110402

wanabeamama said:


> OMG ladies i turn my back for a couple of hours and you head down a slipery slope lol this is not taking it easy it it ?? Huh? Huh? NO it isnt no more talking about hpt's bfp's or bfn's ok??? Were supposed to be having fun
> lets talk SEX and hving fun bd'ing
> haha i put on my naughty school girl outfit last night and came down stairs andhe chased me right back up the stairs and threw me on the bed i didnt even have time to take my shoes off lol hmmmm what should i put on tomorrow night??? Lol

Amen to that!! It's important to be creative between the sheets, on top of them, or anywhere else the moment strikes. LOL. Maybe you could be a nurse tonight? Or be the patient...thats actually alot more fun for the girl :happydance: In my opinion, as long as you have fun makin the baby, it's all good :) I'm kinda nervous, planning a striptease for my hubbys birthday tonight. Maybe I'll have a glass of wine first


----------



## mammag

Nothing too special bedroom wise here, except DH said last night he's going to concentrate the whole time on making a baby! Lol, he swears that's what he did the last time we got pregnant, so lets hope some hubby concentration is the missing ingredient.


----------



## dachsundmom

Nothing out of the ordinary BD wise here either, lol! Now I need you girls to give me an opinion....as I said earlier, I had two + OPKs this morning; just did a digital and another Answer test, both were negative, however my wee was only a half hour in the making, lol. So, do you think I had a short LH surge or two faulty tests...yes, I know the chances of two faulty tests are slim, lol.

I will try again in the morning, but as it stands now, high/open CP and watery CM. I won't say TMI, because i don't think there is any such thing on this site, look at what we discuss, lol!


----------



## mammag

Lol, deffo NO such thing as TMI here!! As long as they were clearly positive I would say you just caught the tail end of your surge and it's gone now! Mine is usually gone by the evening and I always get a very strong positive.


----------



## mammag

Starting to feel my O pains, on the right side again, looks like an early (or on time depending on how you look at it :) ) O for me this month! Yay, really hope OPK is positive tomorrow, and don't worry, still taking it easy, just excited that I might be Ovulating, still not going to obsess during my 2ww!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Starting to feel my O pains, on the right side again, looks like an early (or on time depending on how you look at it :) ) O for me this month! Yay, really hope OPK is positive tomorrow, and don't worry, still taking it easy, just excited that I might be Ovulating, still not going to obsess during my 2ww!

Good news for you! I am going to test one more time in the morning & again when I thought I would OV and see, but I feel like I am getting ready to OV now.

So, new rules, we can POAS all we want, but no symptom spotting! The first woman on this thread to say, "my boobs hurt, could this be a sign" gets a long talking to, lol.


----------



## cebethel

My boobs hurt, could this be a sign??? :haha: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> My boobs hurt, could this be a sign??? :haha: :rofl:

Now if you break the rules again, I'll have to leave a mark on your permanent record! Lol:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

rjc110402 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> OMG ladies i turn my back for a couple of hours and you head down a slipery slope lol this is not taking it easy it it ?? Huh? Huh? NO it isnt no more talking about hpt's bfp's or bfn's ok??? Were supposed to be having fun
> lets talk SEX and hving fun bd'ing
> haha i put on my naughty school girl outfit last night and came down stairs andhe chased me right back up the stairs and threw me on the bed i didnt even have time to take my shoes off lol hmmmm what should i put on tomorrow night??? Lol
> 
> Amen to that!! It's important to be creative between the sheets, on top of them, or anywhere else the moment strikes. LOL. Maybe you could be a nurse tonight? Or be the patient...thats actually alot more fun for the girl :happydance: In my opinion, as long as you have fun makin the baby, it's all good :) I'm kinda nervous, planning a striptease for my hubbys birthday tonight. Maybe I'll have a glass of wine firstClick to expand...

wooop wooop to the strip tease just have fun lol and wine lol oh just asked if i would get a police womans outfit lol 
good luck with the strip tease ;) wink :thumbup:


----------



## mammag

OMG! Someone just crashed their car INTO my building 3 doors down, took out the whole damn apartment!!! I don't even know how they managed it, our apartment is on a dead end and they hit it at this crazy angle, lol, least I'm not them! And we are NOT symptom spotting! Lol, had enough of that last cycle!


----------



## mammag

I just crashed my car into a downstairs apartment building, is this a sign? :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> OMG! Someone just crashed their car INTO my building 3 doors down, took out the whole damn apartment!!! I don't even know how they managed it, our apartment is on a dead end and they hit it at this crazy angle, lol, least I'm not them! And we are NOT symptom spotting! Lol, had enough of that last cycle!

So glad you are safe and thank God they did not crash into your stash of stuff to pee on! :haha: Was anyone hurt?


----------



## rjc110402

I have to admit, one thing I've learned is to try to relax. I know, easier said than done. God knows we're all a little wacko over baby making :) But I've had an epiphany...I've given birth to two wonderful boys, both of which weren't planned, I will admit. However, there is one common denominator, I wasn't "thinking" about making a baby the whole time. All in all, nature will take it's course...we just have to keep the faith it will happen, whether it's our 1st or our 3rd. And it WILL happen! :) Think positive ladies!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> OMG! Someone just crashed their car INTO my building 3 doors down, took out the whole damn apartment!!! I don't even know how they managed it, our apartment is on a dead end and they hit it at this crazy angle, lol, least I'm not them! And we are NOT symptom spotting! Lol, had enough of that last cycle!
> 
> So glad you are safe and thank God they did not crash into your stash of stuff to pee on! :haha: Was anyone hurt?Click to expand...

No, thank god, I wouldn't be making jokes if they had, the apartment just happened to be empty, the guy that hit it is mad an yelling at the manager about not wanting to pay for the damage, but other than some tempers flaring everyone is fine, even the car! It's just the building that took a pretty good hit.


----------



## rjc110402

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> OMG! Someone just crashed their car INTO my building 3 doors down, took out the whole damn apartment!!! I don't even know how they managed it, our apartment is on a dead end and they hit it at this crazy angle, lol, least I'm not them! And we are NOT symptom spotting! Lol, had enough of that last cycle!
> 
> So glad you are safe and thank God they did not crash into your stash of stuff to pee on! :haha: Was anyone hurt?Click to expand...
> 
> No, thank god, I wouldn't be making jokes if they had, the apartment just happened to be empty, the guy that hit it is mad an yelling at the manager about not wanting to pay for the damage, but other than some tempers flaring everyone is fine, even the car! It's just the building that took a pretty good hit.Click to expand...

OMG! I'm glad everyone is ok (inluding your stash of poas) :) How in the world does someone just crash into an apartment building?! LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I just crashed my car into a downstairs apartment building, is this a sign? :rofl:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mammag

Lol, IDK! Me and DH were just wondering how on earth it would even happen! I'll get the dirty from maintenance tomorrow and find out exactly what happened, I'm super curious though!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, IDK! Me and DH were just wondering how on earth it would even happen! I'll get the dirty from maintenance tomorrow and find out exactly what happened, I'm super curious though!

With the luck this thread has been having, sperm probably shot from the car and got the woman inside pregnant, lol. :wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Well; Confession: I buy clear blue tests just so I can see SOME kind of line!! Lol, now that's a POAS *problem*
> 
> LMFAO! I do the same thing...frankly, I keep them just to see the evap! I know what they are, it just makes me feel better. I am currently scouring the net to get the UK digi combo tests...I am not kidding, lol. :blush:Click to expand...


PLEASE! PLEASE! If you find them please let me know!!!! PLEASE!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Well; Confession: I buy clear blue tests just so I can see SOME kind of line!! Lol, now that's a POAS *problem*
> 
> LMFAO! I do the same thing...frankly, I keep them just to see the evap! I know what they are, it just makes me feel better. I am currently scouring the net to get the UK digi combo tests...I am not kidding, lol. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PLEASE! PLEASE! If you find them please let me know!!!! PLEASE!:haha:Click to expand...

Deal!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Well; Confession: I buy clear blue tests just so I can see SOME kind of line!! Lol, now that's a POAS *problem*
> 
> LMFAO! I do the same thing...frankly, I keep them just to see the evap! I know what they are, it just makes me feel better. I am currently scouring the net to get the UK digi combo tests...I am not kidding, lol. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PLEASE! PLEASE! If you find them please let me know!!!! PLEASE!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Deal!:happydance:Click to expand...

YES!!!:happydance:
Now I am going to go pee on an OPK....:happydance:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, IDK! Me and DH were just wondering how on earth it would even happen! I'll get the dirty from maintenance tomorrow and find out exactly what happened, I'm super curious though!
> 
> With the luck this thread has been having, sperm probably shot from the car and got the woman inside pregnant, lol. :wacko:Click to expand...

Omg, I laughed so hard I almost peed my pants!! :rofl:


----------



## MrsStutler

mammag said:


> I just crashed my car into a downstairs apartment building, is this a sign? :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: Seriously laughing out loud at that! Even shared it with DH, who also thought it was funny! 


I have a nice distraction now to all the baby making, I just applied for a job as a per diem phlebotomist at our local hospital! I already have a job that I love at a pet store but I also LOVE drawing blood (I'm a closeted vampire) so this per diem position would be perfect for me, plus the extra cash can help fund my POAS addiction. I am in school to become a nurse, so this should help me get my foot in the door. Now I can obsess over whether I get the job or not!


----------



## mammag

Lol @ funding your POASA!!! Good Luck with your vampire job!! I shared it with DH too, don't think he got it as well as we did!


----------



## wanabeamama

pahaha mammag ur so funny im actually laughing sooooooo much i think it could be a sighn????? Lol


----------



## rjc110402

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, IDK! Me and DH were just wondering how on earth it would even happen! I'll get the dirty from maintenance tomorrow and find out exactly what happened, I'm super curious though!
> 
> With the luck this thread has been having, sperm probably shot from the car and got the woman inside pregnant, lol. :wacko:Click to expand...

LOL! I woke up this morning and saw this. Good thing I pee'd first or I wouldn't have made it!! Too funny!


----------



## dachsundmom

rjc110402 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, IDK! Me and DH were just wondering how on earth it would even happen! I'll get the dirty from maintenance tomorrow and find out exactly what happened, I'm super curious though!
> 
> With the luck this thread has been having, sperm probably shot from the car and got the woman inside pregnant, lol. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! I woke up this morning and saw this. Good thing I pee'd first or I wouldn't have made it!! Too funny!Click to expand...

Glad you woke up laughing! That's always a good thing. How was your evening? Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I think this has to be the funniest thread I've read so far!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I am just going to pretend like I'm OVing now & when I thought I would next Monday. Lol. These tests are throwing me & FF gave me another fertile day, so I just don't know.

When you guys get mixed results, do you go with your tests or what your body tells you?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I started using TCOYF charts along with my FF chart and I also have a text app that sends me a text when my "fertile" window opens..lol And I got the text yesterday that my window was open yesterday and for the next 5 days...TCOYF says that I am fertile tommorrow until the 15th, FF doesnt say much other than "fertile" because I have had EWCM for the last 2-3 days which isn't normal for me. We are just gonna BD every day and see what happens...Not gonna symptom spot except what it asks me for in my chart....I do so much enjoy peeing on those OPK's everyday...lol

Edited to add...This is all weird to me as I don't normally ovulate early and accordingly to my usual cycles this is early for me. Maybe it's just a preview of the next few days...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I started using TCOYF charts along with my FF chart and I also have a text app that sends me a text when my "fertile" window opens..lol And I got the text yesterday that my window was open yesterday and for the next 5 days...TCOYF says that I am fertile tommorrow until the 15th, FF doesnt say much other than "fertile" because I have had EWCM for the last 2-3 days which isn't normal for me. We are just gonna BD every day and see what happens...Not gonna symptom spot except what it asks me for in my chart....I do so much enjoy peeing on those OPK's everyday...lol
> 
> Edited to add...This is all weird to me as I don't normally ovulate early and accordingly to my usual cycles this is early for me. Maybe it's just a preview of the next few days...

I am beginning to think that I have too many tests, charts, and apps going. Lol. In the end, if it doesn't all align, which one do you follow?:wacko:


----------



## rjc110402

dachsundmom said:


> rjc110402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, IDK! Me and DH were just wondering how on earth it would even happen! I'll get the dirty from maintenance tomorrow and find out exactly what happened, I'm super curious though!
> 
> With the luck this thread has been having, sperm probably shot from the car and got the woman inside pregnant, lol. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! I woke up this morning and saw this. Good thing I pee'd first or I wouldn't have made it!! Too funny!Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you woke up laughing! That's always a good thing. How was your evening? LolClick to expand...

Hahaha - my evening was very successful...after a couple glasses of wine :thumbup:


----------



## rjc110402

dachsundmom said:


> I am just going to pretend like I'm OVing now & when I thought I would next Monday. Lol. These tests are throwing me & FF gave me another fertile day, so I just don't know.
> 
> When you guys get mixed results, do you go with your tests or what your body tells you?

I go with what my body tells me, but that could actually be the problem - lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I started using TCOYF charts along with my FF chart and I also have a text app that sends me a text when my "fertile" window opens..lol And I got the text yesterday that my window was open yesterday and for the next 5 days...TCOYF says that I am fertile tommorrow until the 15th, FF doesnt say much other than "fertile" because I have had EWCM for the last 2-3 days which isn't normal for me. We are just gonna BD every day and see what happens...Not gonna symptom spot except what it asks me for in my chart....I do so much enjoy peeing on those OPK's everyday...lol
> 
> Edited to add...This is all weird to me as I don't normally ovulate early and accordingly to my usual cycles this is early for me. Maybe it's just a preview of the next few days...
> 
> I am beginning to think that I have too many tests, charts, and apps going. Lol. In the end, if it doesn't all align, which one do you follow?:wacko:Click to expand...

I am thinking that I will stick to what FF tells me. I guess. Honestly it all has me confused as hell!:dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I started using TCOYF charts along with my FF chart and I also have a text app that sends me a text when my "fertile" window opens..lol And I got the text yesterday that my window was open yesterday and for the next 5 days...TCOYF says that I am fertile tommorrow until the 15th, FF doesnt say much other than "fertile" because I have had EWCM for the last 2-3 days which isn't normal for me. We are just gonna BD every day and see what happens...Not gonna symptom spot except what it asks me for in my chart....I do so much enjoy peeing on those OPK's everyday...lol
> 
> Edited to add...This is all weird to me as I don't normally ovulate early and accordingly to my usual cycles this is early for me. Maybe it's just a preview of the next few days...
> 
> I am beginning to think that I have too many tests, charts, and apps going. Lol. In the end, if it doesn't all align, which one do you follow?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I am thinking that I will stick to what FF tells me. I guess. Honestly it all has me confused as hell!:dohh:Click to expand...

I noticed that you have a military DH as well. Does he ever look at you like you've lost it when you try and discuss TTC, lol. I think they only way mine gets it is if someone shouts orders at him, lol. :wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I started using TCOYF charts along with my FF chart and I also have a text app that sends me a text when my "fertile" window opens..lol And I got the text yesterday that my window was open yesterday and for the next 5 days...TCOYF says that I am fertile tommorrow until the 15th, FF doesnt say much other than "fertile" because I have had EWCM for the last 2-3 days which isn't normal for me. We are just gonna BD every day and see what happens...Not gonna symptom spot except what it asks me for in my chart....I do so much enjoy peeing on those OPK's everyday...lol
> 
> Edited to add...This is all weird to me as I don't normally ovulate early and accordingly to my usual cycles this is early for me. Maybe it's just a preview of the next few days...
> 
> I am beginning to think that I have too many tests, charts, and apps going. Lol. In the end, if it doesn't all align, which one do you follow?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I am thinking that I will stick to what FF tells me. I guess. Honestly it all has me confused as hell!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed that you have a military DH as well. Does he ever look at you like you've lost it when you try and discuss TTC, lol. I think they only way mine gets it is if someone shouts orders at him, lol. :wacko:Click to expand...

OMG! YES! He would roll his eyes! It's funny he is like 2 different people..one at home and one at work. I have seen "work" Keith and boy he is super mean and scary but he is the boss so he should be. lol At home I am the boss so sometimes I shout at him to know I mean business! :haha: I have finally found something that will peak his interest in all this stuff...He LOVES charts, graphs and crap so I started showing him my stuff so he finally gets it. He is just so hardcore/strict (work wise) and I told him we are taking that approach to TTC and I think he gets my dedication to it now.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I started using TCOYF charts along with my FF chart and I also have a text app that sends me a text when my "fertile" window opens..lol And I got the text yesterday that my window was open yesterday and for the next 5 days...TCOYF says that I am fertile tommorrow until the 15th, FF doesnt say much other than "fertile" because I have had EWCM for the last 2-3 days which isn't normal for me. We are just gonna BD every day and see what happens...Not gonna symptom spot except what it asks me for in my chart....I do so much enjoy peeing on those OPK's everyday...lol
> 
> Edited to add...This is all weird to me as I don't normally ovulate early and accordingly to my usual cycles this is early for me. Maybe it's just a preview of the next few days...
> 
> I am beginning to think that I have too many tests, charts, and apps going. Lol. In the end, if it doesn't all align, which one do you follow?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I am thinking that I will stick to what FF tells me. I guess. Honestly it all has me confused as hell!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed that you have a military DH as well. Does he ever look at you like you've lost it when you try and discuss TTC, lol. I think they only way mine gets it is if someone shouts orders at him, lol. :wacko:Click to expand...

What branch of the military is your dh? Mine is Air Force. He is a Master Seargent. (E-7) He is a K-9 police officer and has been for the past 16 years. He is the kennelmaster for K-9 (boss) of Security Forces at our base.

So not only is he career military and totally hardcore he has that police mentality as well..which equals totally fierce :haha:


----------



## mammag

Good Morning ladies! OPK is not positive today like I'd thought, boo, guess I'll just keep testing (once) every day till I catch my surge, why can't my toenails just turn BLUE or something when I'm fertile so I'll know?

Oh and found out what happened to the apartment, older brother was teaching little sister how to drive, she has her permit, parked in a space and went to back out, didn't put the car in reverse, hit the gas-hit the building! I'm going to try to get a picture later and put it up so ya'll can see!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

OMG! Wouldn't that just be FAB! Would be so much easier for sure. I am waiting to take another OPK today. Took 2 yesterday and they pretty much look the same as the one the day before. BOO!

DH says it is kinda creepy that I keep the OPK's... I told him that I need to keep them for comparison! lol


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> OMG! Wouldn't that just be FAB! Would be so much easier for sure. I am waiting to take another OPK today. Took 2 yesterday and they pretty much look the same as the one the day before. BOO!
> 
> DH says it is kinda creepy that I keep the OPK's... I told him that I need to keep them for comparison! lol

Lmao, I think I have everything I've ever peed on in my little drawer, but it's mine so no one else see's. If someone did they would think I'm nuts for sure!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Good Morning ladies! OPK is not positive today like I'd thought, boo, guess I'll just keep testing (once) every day till I catch my surge, why can't my toenails just turn BLUE or something when I'm fertile so I'll know?
> 
> Oh and found out what happened to the apartment, older brother was teaching little sister how to drive, she has her permit, parked in a space and went to back out, didn't put the car in reverse, hit the gas-hit the building! I'm going to try to get a picture later and put it up so ya'll can see!

That's both awful and really funny! I did learn today that the digi OPK is not as sensitive as the Answer or FR ones. So they are good to catch the beginning and the digi for the peak, if you catch it. Lol. And 50% or greater on the test line is considered positive.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started using TCOYF charts along with my FF chart and I also have a text app that sends me a text when my "fertile" window opens..lol And I got the text yesterday that my window was open yesterday and for the next 5 days...TCOYF says that I am fertile tommorrow until the 15th, FF doesnt say much other than "fertile" because I have had EWCM for the last 2-3 days which isn't normal for me. We are just gonna BD every day and see what happens...Not gonna symptom spot except what it asks me for in my chart....I do so much enjoy peeing on those OPK's everyday...lol
> 
> Edited to add...This is all weird to me as I don't normally ovulate early and accordingly to my usual cycles this is early for me. Maybe it's just a preview of the next few days...
> 
> I am beginning to think that I have too many tests, charts, and apps going. Lol. In the end, if it doesn't all align, which one do you follow?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I am thinking that I will stick to what FF tells me. I guess. Honestly it all has me confused as hell!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed that you have a military DH as well. Does he ever look at you like you've lost it when you try and discuss TTC, lol. I think they only way mine gets it is if someone shouts orders at him, lol. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! YES! He would roll his eyes! It's funny he is like 2 different people..one at home and one at work. I have seen "work" Keith and boy he is super mean and scary but he is the boss so he should be. lol At home I am the boss so sometimes I shout at him to know I mean business! :haha: I have finally found something that will peak his interest in all this stuff...He LOVES charts, graphs and crap so I started showing him my stuff so he finally gets it. He is just so hardcore/strict (work wise) and I told him we are taking that approach to TTC and I think he gets my dedication to it now.Click to expand...

I think the military makes men need charts, lol. Think about it, when's the last time you got in the car with your DH without having to have the whole dammed trip mapped out first, along with length of time all of your stops will take, and an ETA of returning home. Lol.


----------



## ArchangelLou

i have only started ttc this month and with all the nerves and anxious waiting it has been the longest month of my life and im still not due af till 20th


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I started using TCOYF charts along with my FF chart and I also have a text app that sends me a text when my "fertile" window opens..lol And I got the text yesterday that my window was open yesterday and for the next 5 days...TCOYF says that I am fertile tommorrow until the 15th, FF doesnt say much other than "fertile" because I have had EWCM for the last 2-3 days which isn't normal for me. We are just gonna BD every day and see what happens...Not gonna symptom spot except what it asks me for in my chart....I do so much enjoy peeing on those OPK's everyday...lol
> 
> Edited to add...This is all weird to me as I don't normally ovulate early and accordingly to my usual cycles this is early for me. Maybe it's just a preview of the next few days...
> 
> I am beginning to think that I have too many tests, charts, and apps going. Lol. In the end, if it doesn't all align, which one do you follow?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I am thinking that I will stick to what FF tells me. I guess. Honestly it all has me confused as hell!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed that you have a military DH as well. Does he ever look at you like you've lost it when you try and discuss TTC, lol. I think they only way mine gets it is if someone shouts orders at him, lol. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> What branch of the military is your dh? Mine is Air Force. He is a Master Seargent. (E-7) He is a K-9 police officer and has been for the past 16 years. He is the kennelmaster for K-9 (boss) of Security Forces at our base.
> 
> So not only is he career military and totally hardcore he has that police mentality as well..which equals totally fierce :haha:Click to expand...

Oh wow, you've got in coming from both ends! Lol. Mine is Army infantry; he's IRR right now. After his deployment he's using the GI Bill to finish his MBA. We both have political science degrees, but are on two different ends of the political spectrum, so things are lively in our house, to say the least. Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

ArchangelLou said:


> i have only started ttc this month and with all the nerves and anxious waiting it has been the longest month of my life and im still not due af till 20th

Welcome & wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## mammag

Just ordered a batch of IC's, OPK IC's, the last batch I bought were ALL positive, so I'm hoping this is a better brand, not to mention it is waayyyy cheaper than the OPK's from the store! Now I just hope they get here before I surge! :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I started using TCOYF charts along with my FF chart and I also have a text app that sends me a text when my "fertile" window opens..lol And I got the text yesterday that my window was open yesterday and for the next 5 days...TCOYF says that I am fertile tommorrow until the 15th, FF doesnt say much other than "fertile" because I have had EWCM for the last 2-3 days which isn't normal for me. We are just gonna BD every day and see what happens...Not gonna symptom spot except what it asks me for in my chart....I do so much enjoy peeing on those OPK's everyday...lol
> 
> Edited to add...This is all weird to me as I don't normally ovulate early and accordingly to my usual cycles this is early for me. Maybe it's just a preview of the next few days...
> 
> I am beginning to think that I have too many tests, charts, and apps going. Lol. In the end, if it doesn't all align, which one do you follow?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I am thinking that I will stick to what FF tells me. I guess. Honestly it all has me confused as hell!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed that you have a military DH as well. Does he ever look at you like you've lost it when you try and discuss TTC, lol. I think they only way mine gets it is if someone shouts orders at him, lol. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! YES! He would roll his eyes! It's funny he is like 2 different people..one at home and one at work. I have seen "work" Keith and boy he is super mean and scary but he is the boss so he should be. lol At home I am the boss so sometimes I shout at him to know I mean business! :haha: I have finally found something that will peak his interest in all this stuff...He LOVES charts, graphs and crap so I started showing him my stuff so he finally gets it. He is just so hardcore/strict (work wise) and I told him we are taking that approach to TTC and I think he gets my dedication to it now.Click to expand...
> 
> I think the military makes men need charts, lol. Think about it, when's the last time you got in the car with your DH without having to have the whole dammed trip mapped out first, along with length of time all of your stops will take, and an ETA of returning home. Lol.Click to expand...

EXACTLY...GPS and with the GPS on his phone...I tell this fool ALL.THE.TIME..."I know where the crap we are going..we don't need that mess" But men...with their gadgets...My dh is a total tech nerd too and loves to research new stuff...Drives me batty!!! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I started using TCOYF charts along with my FF chart and I also have a text app that sends me a text when my "fertile" window opens..lol And I got the text yesterday that my window was open yesterday and for the next 5 days...TCOYF says that I am fertile tommorrow until the 15th, FF doesnt say much other than "fertile" because I have had EWCM for the last 2-3 days which isn't normal for me. We are just gonna BD every day and see what happens...Not gonna symptom spot except what it asks me for in my chart....I do so much enjoy peeing on those OPK's everyday...lol
> 
> Edited to add...This is all weird to me as I don't normally ovulate early and accordingly to my usual cycles this is early for me. Maybe it's just a preview of the next few days...
> 
> I am beginning to think that I have too many tests, charts, and apps going. Lol. In the end, if it doesn't all align, which one do you follow?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I am thinking that I will stick to what FF tells me. I guess. Honestly it all has me confused as hell!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed that you have a military DH as well. Does he ever look at you like you've lost it when you try and discuss TTC, lol. I think they only way mine gets it is if someone shouts orders at him, lol. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> What branch of the military is your dh? Mine is Air Force. He is a Master Seargent. (E-7) He is a K-9 police officer and has been for the past 16 years. He is the kennelmaster for K-9 (boss) of Security Forces at our base.
> 
> So not only is he career military and totally hardcore he has that police mentality as well..which equals totally fierce :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow, you've got in coming from both ends! Lol. Mine is Army infantry; he's IRR right now. After his deployment he's using the GI Bill to finish his MBA. We both have political science degrees, but are on two different ends of the political spectrum, so things are lively in our house, to say the least. LolClick to expand...

Thats really cool! I can only imagine what it is like at your house...probably a little like mine...loud and spirited... here is us..Hardcore police/military man with a mouthy, opinionated, loud wife!!! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Just ordered a batch of IC's, OPK IC's, the last batch I bought were ALL positive, so I'm hoping this is a better brand, not to mention it is waayyyy cheaper than the OPK's from the store! Now I just hope they get here before I surge! :)

I ordered some new ones from opktests.com ( I think that is it..found it in the thread "what pregnancy tests do you use") They are in Canada..super cheap and shipping is only $2.50 no matter what you buy!


----------



## dachsundmom

AFwife- trust me, it all drives me nuts sometimes! Lol. One of my friends used to tell me, if you wanted to meet the "simple" guys in the military, go Army Infantry. Sometimes I think she wasn't kidding, lol.


----------



## MrsStutler

Good morning everybody, or at least its morning for me! This thread has made me laugh more than i have in awhile. I'm loving all the sillyness. Id love it if our toenails turned blue when we were fertile, it'd save so much time and money! or better yet they turn pink when we were pregnant! I have no idea what is going on with my body but that doesn't mean I can't have fun so I decided to bust out a new outfit last night...it was a complete success ;-) I will dedinetly be keeping that one for later. I've got to say you know your OH really loves you when he doesn't even snicker at your hilarious looking, bright red, sunburned chest! 

Its cd36 over here in limbo, getting pretty tempted to call the doc, but i might just wait until cd43 if at doesn't show since that is the longest cycle I've ever had. I called our pregnancy care center and they only have the urine tests, which makes sense since they are pretty small (small town) 

Hope evrybody has a fantastic Wednesday! I also appologize for any grammar mistakes, this was all typed from my phone and I don't catch all of my typos sometimes.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Just ordered a batch of IC's, OPK IC's, the last batch I bought were ALL positive, so I'm hoping this is a better brand, not to mention it is waayyyy cheaper than the OPK's from the store! Now I just hope they get here before I surge! :)
> 
> I ordered some new ones from opktests.com ( I think that is it..found it in the thread "what pregnancy tests do you use") They are in Canada..super cheap and shipping is only $2.50 no matter what you buy!Click to expand...

I got 30 ovulation and 20 hpt for $8.99 w/ free shipping. Brand is "one step" not sure I've ever heard of it but it was a hell of a deal, so I will review them (probably harshly :) ) later!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Just ordered a batch of IC's, OPK IC's, the last batch I bought were ALL positive, so I'm hoping this is a better brand, not to mention it is waayyyy cheaper than the OPK's from the store! Now I just hope they get here before I surge! :)
> 
> I ordered some new ones from opktests.com ( I think that is it..found it in the thread "what pregnancy tests do you use") They are in Canada..super cheap and shipping is only $2.50 no matter what you buy!Click to expand...
> 
> I got 30 ovulation and 20 hpt for $8.99 w/ free shipping. Brand is "one step" not sure I've ever heard of it but it was a hell of a deal, so I will review them (probably harshly :) ) later!Click to expand...

Where did you get those from? I think I ordered 50 HPT's for $13.99 and $2.50 shipping so I thought that was a pretty good deal!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I have been ordering from Amazon, but the Onestep brand is normally what I buy. I really like them. As long as you know what you are looking for, they're fine.


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> Good morning everybody, or at least its morning for me! This thread has made me laugh more than i have in awhile. I'm loving all the sillyness. Id love it if our toenails turned blue when we were fertile, it'd save so much time and money! or better yet they turn pink when we were pregnant! I have no idea what is going on with my body but that doesn't mean I can't have fun so I decided to bust out a new outfit last night...it was a complete success ;-) I will dedinetly be keeping that one for later. I've got to say you know your OH really loves you when he doesn't even snicker at your hilarious looking, bright red, sunburned chest!
> 
> Its cd36 over here in limbo, getting pretty tempted to call the doc, but i might just wait until cd43 if at doesn't show since that is the longest cycle I've ever had. I called our pregnancy care center and they only have the urine tests, which makes sense since they are pretty small (small town)
> 
> Hope evrybody has a fantastic Wednesday! I also appologize for any grammar mistakes, this was all typed from my phone and I don't catch all of my typos sometimes.

Happy Hump Day to you too! If CD43 has been a normal for you before, I would probably save my $90! Lol. Congrats on the new outfit success and plz keep us posted on your job prospect!


----------



## mammag

Right here from Ebay, and I just checked to copy and paste this and their ALREADY shipped with a tracking number!! You can get any mixture you want to, so it's a good deal. 

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...897&var=410026904354&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Sweet Baby Jesus!! 100 HPT's for less than $20!! MUST.STOP.MYSELF!!!! lol


----------



## wanabeamama

hey ladies :) no smiley opk yet but i shouldnt get it until friday so its gona be a fun weekend lol
i have used the one step before but didnt find them easy to read the opk line never goes quite as dark as the test line i used them along side digi's and did them twice a day so i just use digis now they were £11 with free shipping and i have 3 frer left from last month i got 4 frer for £10 bargin lol but i will not use them for a few weeks yet hehe


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus!! 100 HPT's for less than $20!! MUST.STOP.MYSELF!!!! lol[/QUOTE
> i did it once and never again it made me a mad woman testing 4 times a day for the whole tww lol


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus!! 100 HPT's for less than $20!! MUST.STOP.MYSELF!!!! lol

I got 100 for $12 on Amazon. Lol. But heading to ebay now.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus!! 100 HPT's for less than $20!! MUST.STOP.MYSELF!!!! lol

:rofl:!!!! Lmao. I know JUST how you feel :)


----------



## MrsStutler

USAFKnineWife said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus!! 100 HPT's for less than $20!! MUST.STOP.MYSELF!!!! lol

:rofl: Ok, that was just hilarious...although I was thinking the same thing!!!

Well....I broke down and called up the doctor.:dohh: I have to wait and hear back from a nurse first, but I am sure she will approve it. It's going to cost a pretty penny but it will be worth it for my sanity...and if it comes back negative I am running out and buying a bottle of Mascato and enjoying my evening!! 
43 days was a really weird cycle, and I have my suspicions about an early m/c because I got a really faint line on a frer and had a heavy period with a lot of clots. All of my other ones were shorter by a pretty large margin. I just want to know one way or another, I figure a blood test wouldn't be wrong at this point in my cycle. I'm itching to buy some more opks and hpts but I want to make sure I will need them!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I NEED HELP PEOPLE!!!

Ok so I did another OPK cause I of course have had EWCM the last 3 days and today been cramping...I don't usually ovulate until the 13th...Am I early...check these out and tell me that I am NOT about to ovulate....for real....ARGH! I know it's not a positive but it is dark as hell! https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-08115604.jpg

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-08115434.jpg

Someone help me before I go pee on the whole damn bag of them!!!:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh and disregard the writing on the newest one....My 4 year old came in and went to grab them and I guess it got turned around and I didn't see it before I wrote on it...bahaha...I screamed at him "Don't touch that! Mommy peed on it!!" He thought it was hilarious...he is a boy after all!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

That bottom one looks really good!


----------



## mammag

The bottom one does look super close! I would BD for sure just in case!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh no doubt...last night though was kinda sore. I guess from doing it every night! lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, DH is wanting to do it every night too, but from everything I've read I'm afraid it will do more harm than good! So I'm trying to hold him off to every other night until I get a + OPK.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, DH is wanting to do it every night too, but from everything I've read I'm afraid it will do more harm than good! So I'm trying to hold him off to every other night until I get a + OPK.

I have heard so much differing info on that one too; I thought it was if your guys sperm count was ok, the BD everyday was ok?


----------



## mammag

Well that's what I thought too, but I found this website (which after much searching I can't find again!) and it had information relative to a mans age, DH is 33, and it says it takes up to 48 hrs for a man his age to produce good quality sperm after ejaculation.


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, DH is wanting to do it every night too, but from everything I've read I'm afraid it will do more harm than good! So I'm trying to hold him off to every other night until I get a + OPK.
> 
> I have heard so much differing info on that one too; I thought it was if your guys sperm count was ok, the BD everyday was ok?Click to expand...

I've read the same things, we BD every day for awhile last month but went to every other day for a bit too. I've read that the count does dip, but not by enough to impact your chances of conceiving. Who really knows anyways...


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Sweet Jesus! I've been doing this wrong too? LOL


----------



## mammag

Lol, there is NO wrong way I wouldn't expect!! I've just been trying FOREVER so I think of every little thing, I think unless you've been trying for a year or so with no success that you shouldn't even worry about such things!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, there is NO wrong way I wouldn't expect!! I've just been trying FOREVER so I think of every little thing, I think unless you've been trying for a year or so with no success that you shouldn't even worry about such things!

I've been on and off BCP since my DD was born; it would seem that being drunk and on the pill is the only way I can get knocked up! :wacko: Lol. We know I can get pregnant, but can't seem to make them stick- which is why I think I test so early...just to have that one moment, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> Oh and disregard the writing on the newest one....My 4 year old came in and went to grab them and I guess it got turned around and I didn't see it before I wrote on it...bahaha...I screamed at him "Don't touch that! Mommy peed on it!!" He thought it was hilarious...he is a boy after all!!!

:rofl: hahahahhahahahaahhah dont touch that mommy peed on it lol he will be peeing on little bits of paper haha


----------



## wanabeamama

oh no just whent for some bedroom fun with oh and lets just say WHAT A WASTE of lots of little swimmers he couldnt controll himself lol ah well probibly get my smiley opk on friday :/ lol


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> oh no just whent for some bedroom fun with oh and lets just say WHAT A WASTE of lots of little swimmers he couldnt controll himself lol ah well probibly get my smiley opk on friday :/ lol

Lmao, happens to the best of us!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> oh no just whent for some bedroom fun with oh and lets just say WHAT A WASTE of lots of little swimmers he couldnt controll himself lol ah well probibly get my smiley opk on friday :/ lol
> 
> Lmao, happens to the best of us!!!Click to expand...

haha i guess i better make him wait till friday now to gather his men together paha


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Oh Sweet Jesus! I've been doing this wrong too? LOL


FOR REAL!!! Oh well I'm wanting to gid rid of those "fragile" boy sperm anyway...:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Oh and disregard the writing on the newest one....My 4 year old came in and went to grab them and I guess it got turned around and I didn't see it before I wrote on it...bahaha...I screamed at him "Don't touch that! Mommy peed on it!!" He thought it was hilarious...he is a boy after all!!!
> 
> :rofl: hahahahhahahahaahhah dont touch that mommy peed on it lol he will be peeing on little bits of paper hahaClick to expand...


He better not put 2 and 2 together and start peeing on my sticks!! :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Oh and disregard the writing on the newest one....My 4 year old came in and went to grab them and I guess it got turned around and I didn't see it before I wrote on it...bahaha...I screamed at him "Don't touch that! Mommy peed on it!!" He thought it was hilarious...he is a boy after all!!!
> 
> :rofl: hahahahhahahahaahhah dont touch that mommy peed on it lol he will be peeing on little bits of paper hahaClick to expand...
> 
> 
> He better not put 2 and 2 together and start peeing on my sticks!! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: haha or even worse put 2 + 2 together, pee on your sticks and then get a pos lol now that would be just wrong haha


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Oh and disregard the writing on the newest one....My 4 year old came in and went to grab them and I guess it got turned around and I didn't see it before I wrote on it...bahaha...I screamed at him "Don't touch that! Mommy peed on it!!" He thought it was hilarious...he is a boy after all!!!
> 
> :rofl: hahahahhahahahaahhah dont touch that mommy peed on it lol he will be peeing on little bits of paper hahaClick to expand...
> 
> 
> He better not put 2 and 2 together and start peeing on my sticks!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: haha or even worse put 2 + 2 together, pee on your sticks and then get a pos lol now that would be just wrong hahaClick to expand...

That would be horrid!:haha: I guess then I would know that they are faulty!! I thought about that and went into my bathroom and hid them cause he is a nosey little bugger sometimes!!


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Oh and disregard the writing on the newest one....My 4 year old came in and went to grab them and I guess it got turned around and I didn't see it before I wrote on it...bahaha...I screamed at him "Don't touch that! Mommy peed on it!!" He thought it was hilarious...he is a boy after all!!!
> 
> :rofl: hahahahhahahahaahhah dont touch that mommy peed on it lol he will be peeing on little bits of paper hahaClick to expand...
> 
> 
> He better not put 2 and 2 together and start peeing on my sticks!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: haha or even worse put 2 + 2 together, pee on your sticks and then get a pos lol now that would be just wrong hahaClick to expand...
> 
> That would be horrid!:haha: I guess then I would know that they are faulty!! I thought about that and went into my bathroom and hid them cause he is a nosey little bugger sometimes!!Click to expand...

awww haha he'll probibly just make his own then haha
the last one looked pretty much positive to me are you testing tomorrow?
Im useing digis this month no smiley yet but i always get a pos on cd10 so that will be friday :)
hope you have been bd'ng


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Oh and disregard the writing on the newest one....My 4 year old came in and went to grab them and I guess it got turned around and I didn't see it before I wrote on it...bahaha...I screamed at him "Don't touch that! Mommy peed on it!!" He thought it was hilarious...he is a boy after all!!!
> 
> :rofl: hahahahhahahahaahhah dont touch that mommy peed on it lol he will be peeing on little bits of paper hahaClick to expand...
> 
> 
> He better not put 2 and 2 together and start peeing on my sticks!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: haha or even worse put 2 + 2 together, pee on your sticks and then get a pos lol now that would be just wrong hahaClick to expand...
> 
> That would be horrid!:haha: I guess then I would know that they are faulty!! I thought about that and went into my bathroom and hid them cause he is a nosey little bugger sometimes!!Click to expand...
> 
> awww haha he'll probibly just make his own then haha
> the last one looked pretty much positive to me are you testing tomorrow?
> Im useing digis this month no smiley yet but i always get a pos on cd10 so that will be friday :)
> hope you have been bd'ngClick to expand...

I will probably test again around 8 p.m. and again in the afternoon tomorrow. We have been going at it for the last 5 days now...Gosh I'm tired!! :sleep:


----------



## MrsStutler

Glad to hear everybody is on track, I would say that last OPK looks good! Went and had my blood drawn this afternoon....now i just have to wait....grrrrr I still kind of have some hope that maybe I'm just a freak of nature, but I'm expecting a negative.


----------



## mammag

MrsStutler said:


> Glad to hear everybody is on track, I would say that last OPK looks good! Went and had my blood drawn this afternoon....now i just have to wait....grrrrr I still kind of have some hope that maybe I'm just a freak of nature, but I'm expecting a negative.

Boo :growl: Waiting SUCKS!!! Lol, Fx'd it's your :bfp: but if not, don't forget there is always next month, and also don't forget that since you are late for AF you could have ovulated late and ARE pregnant but just still very early! PMA PMA!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:wacko:Good luck Mrs. S!

It is getting ugly on the boards tonight! Lol


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> :wacko:Good luck Mrs. S!
> 
> It is getting ugly on the boards tonight! Lol

Noticed that! Tried to make it better, made it worse :dohh: so hiding out in here for now! Hope they close that thread, tempers are beginning to run high!!!

On a lighter note, her is my OPK from today and yesterday, nearing a surge I do believe!!

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0677-1.jpg

Top one is yesterday, bottom is today!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :wacko:Good luck Mrs. S!
> 
> It is getting ugly on the boards tonight! Lol
> 
> Noticed that! Tried to make it better, made it worse :dohh: so hiding out in here for now! Hope they close that thread, tempers are beginning to run high!!!
> 
> On a lighter note, her is my OPK from today and yesterday, nearing a surge I do believe!!
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0677-1.jpg
> 
> Top one is yesterday, bottom is today!Click to expand...

That looks good! Dollar Tree? Lol. I don't think there's any smoothing the other thread over. Hiding here for awhile. Why can't people just disagree and accept that someone else may have a point? Lol.


----------



## MrsStutler

Mammag- I'd definitely say its getting close!


----------



## mammag

Yup, for now until my IC's come, did Answer strips last month and they are just weird, even the very dark positives only show positive on the outside of the line IYKWIM, these dollar tree ones always do great for me, and I can always see a clear build up in the line.


----------



## mammag

With my luck I'll surge tomorrow and won't even get to try my IC OPK's EVER, or till next month :haha: whichever comes first :)


----------



## MrsStutler

mammag said:


> Yup, for now until my IC's come, did Answer strips last month and they are just weird, even the very dark positives only show positive on the outside of the line IYKWIM, these dollar tree ones always do great for me, and I can always see a clear build up in the line.

I used the answer strips, HATED them. I blame them for why I'm so lost at the moment. I couldn't ever tell if it was kinda positive, positive, or negative. Unless the doc calls with a bfp I'll be investing in some digis. DH might strangle me if he sees the cost, but I'm done analyzing lines for now. I really wish our town would get a Dollar Tree, sometimes a small town can be irritating.


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> :wacko:Good luck Mrs. S!
> 
> It is getting ugly on the boards tonight! Lol

Thanks! I'm not even getting in to that crazyness, I'm a little too passive for all that!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am at war right now with the Answer strips! Lol. I get a mostly dark line, with s little lighter inner edge. The digi gives me an empty circle, however. Sticking with the IC from now on.


----------



## mammag

MrsStutler said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Yup, for now until my IC's come, did Answer strips last month and they are just weird, even the very dark positives only show positive on the outside of the line IYKWIM, these dollar tree ones always do great for me, and I can always see a clear build up in the line.
> 
> I used the answer strips, HATED them. I blame them for why I'm so lost at the moment. I couldn't ever tell if it was kinda positive, positive, or negative. Unless the doc calls with a bfp I'll be investing in some digis. DH might strangle me if he sees the cost, but I'm done analyzing lines for now. I really wish our town would get a Dollar Tree, sometimes a small town can be irritating.Click to expand...

Your telling me! My graduating class had 52 people in it!! Lol, talk about small towns!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mine had 100. I thought that was bad, lol. Everytime I go to Dollar Tree they are out!


----------



## mammag

I know right! I was honestly just thinking about making a post asking the Jacksonville, FL TTC'ers to stop buying up all the OPK's :rofl: 

Oh, and I moved OUT of the small town BTW!! Couldn't even buy an OPK there without everyone knowing you were TTC!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I know right! I was honestly just thinking about making a post asking the Jacksonville, FL TTC'ers to stop buying up all the OPK's :rofl:
> 
> Oh, and I moved OUT of the small town BTW!! Couldn't even buy an OPK there without everyone knowing you were TTC!

I moved to Orlando and then came back to the small town, lol. And I send my DH to the store for my gear! He's not from here, so he can hide. Lol.

He knows exactly what aisle to go to & who has the best prices. Lol.


----------



## mammag

Lmao, DH only buys me pregnancy things if I beg him to! He's freaky about that stuff, pretty sure he would run the car into a tree if I somehow got him to agree to buy tampons just to get out of it!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:
 

> Lmao, DH only buys me pregnancy things if I beg him to! He's freaky about that stuff, pretty sure he would run the car into a tree if I somehow got him to agree to buy tampons just to get out of it!

Tampons, not happening. I like to wait until we are at Sam's together, just do I can buy the economy size crate & humiliate him! It's so worth it. :happydance:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lmao, DH only buys me pregnancy things if I beg him to! He's freaky about that stuff, pretty sure he would run the car into a tree if I somehow got him to agree to buy tampons just to get out of it!
> 
> Tampons, not happening. I like to wait until we are at Sam's together, just do I can buy the economy size crate & humiliate him! It's so worth it. :happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl: LMAO


----------



## dachsundmom

Please excuse all of my typos! I am on my phone, lol. I forgot to say, when they are scanning the tampins, I usually like to say something along the lines of " wow, I really do bleed a lot!" DH just turns bright red. Or because I am Asian, I make jokes about him buying me as an internet bride and how we don't have such good tampons in the homeland. Lol.


----------



## mammag

Just took another, think it's faulty :(
 



Attached Files:







cd10-2.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Just took another, think it's faulty :(

Dye run!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Just took another, think it's faulty :(
> 
> Dye run!Click to expand...

Here it is after the dye has finished running (not far enough though, cuz I'm gonna kick it's ass!) Wasted Test!
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0683.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Just took another, think it's faulty :(
> 
> Dye run!Click to expand...
> 
> Here it is after the dye has finished running (not far enough though, cuz I'm gonna kick it's ass!) Wasted Test!Click to expand...

Half of that line looks pretty damn dark! I'd say for sure tomorrow.


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> Please excuse all of my typos! I am on my phone, lol. I forgot to say, when they are scanning the tampins, I usually like to say something along the lines of " wow, I really do bleed a lot!" DH just turns bright red. Or because I am Asian, I make jokes about him buying me as an internet bride and how we don't have such good tampons in the homeland. Lol.

LMFAO!! Oh my goodness, you made my eyes water I was laughing so hard.


----------



## mammag

MrsStutler said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Please excuse all of my typos! I am on my phone, lol. I forgot to say, when they are scanning the tampins, I usually like to say something along the lines of " wow, I really do bleed a lot!" DH just turns bright red. Or because I am Asian, I make jokes about him buying me as an internet bride and how we don't have such good tampons in the homeland. Lol.
> 
> LMFAO!! Oh my goodness, you made my eyes water I was laughing so hard.Click to expand...

OMG, I missed that post somehow!! That's hilarious, my DH likes to embarrass me like that, he'll wait till a group of people are walking by (particularly old people) and grab me up, kiss me; and say, it's okay Sis, there's no way Mom will see us here! OMG it makes me want to KILL HIM!!!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Just took another, think it's faulty :(
> 
> Dye run!Click to expand...
> 
> Here it is after the dye has finished running (not far enough though, cuz I'm gonna kick it's ass!) Wasted Test!Click to expand...
> 
> Half of that line looks pretty damn dark! I'd say for sure tomorrow.Click to expand...

Yeah, it's super dark IRL, I think I messed it up though, I sat it on the computer while I was typing and it got hot, made it dry funny or something.


----------



## Aliciatm

i wish you the best mammag... :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Luckily my DH has a really good sense of humor!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ya'll crack me up! Seriously though...I have a big mouth, hot head and no "filter" so I made sure I stayed away from all that mess. Would have made bad things worse kwim? 

Anyhoo...Yeah..that is one hell of a dark line/smear....My last one at 730 got alot darker....Here's to hoping Dh doesn't wear himself out on his run....


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ya'll crack me up! Seriously though...I have a big mouth, hot head and no "filter" so I made sure I stayed away from all that mess. Would have made bad things worse kwim?
> 
> Anyhoo...Yeah..that is one hell of a dark line/smear....My last one at 730 got alot darker....Here's to hoping Dh doesn't wear himself out on his run....

Good luck tonight!


----------



## mammag

Aliciatm said:


> i wish you the best mammag... :)

:hugs: Same to you, Always :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ya'll crack me up! Seriously though...I have a big mouth, hot head and no "filter" so I made sure I stayed away from all that mess. Would have made bad things worse kwim?
> 
> Anyhoo...Yeah..that is one hell of a dark line/smear....My last one at 730 got alot darker....Here's to hoping Dh doesn't wear himself out on his run....
> 
> Good luck tonight!Click to expand...

Thanks! He is back and I am ready to go to bed:winkwink:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ya'll crack me up! Seriously though...I have a big mouth, hot head and no "filter" so I made sure I stayed away from all that mess. Would have made bad things worse kwim?
> 
> Anyhoo...Yeah..that is one hell of a dark line/smear....My last one at 730 got alot darker....Here's to hoping Dh doesn't wear himself out on his run....
> 
> Good luck tonight!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! He is back and I am ready to go to bed:winkwink:Click to expand...

Good Night!! Don't do anything I wouldn't do!! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls! I hope everyone had a VERY good night! Lol


----------



## harri

Any sign of ovulation from anyone? I think mine is fast approaching! Ewcm today and slight fade in beginning on opk last night! Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Any sign of ovulation from anyone? I think mine is fast approaching! Ewcm today and slight fade in beginning on opk last night! Xxx

Hi Harri-
The Answer tests and my body say yes, the digi OPK says no, so I'm not quite sure what to think! It's all sooo frustrating.


----------



## dachsundmom

I just spent $28 on FR OPK and POAS in the grocery store restroom. Got a beg, so I either OV early or will this weekend. I'll just keep peeing on things. Lol.


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> Any sign of ovulation from anyone? I think mine is fast approaching! Ewcm today and slight fade in beginning on opk last night! Xxx

Not here, took another OPK today and it's flat negative, so I have no idea, it's still early though and I could O at any time in the next couple of weeks so not really going to worry about it, just keep taking OPK's and waiting!


----------



## mammag

Oh, and those One Step IC's I ordered yesterday? It left the processing center there yesterday and is already in route to it's destination! How cool is that, I love it when they ship things super fast!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Oh, and those One Step IC's I ordered yesterday? It left the processing center there yesterday and is already in route to it's destination! How cool is that, I love it when they ship things super fast!

I really like those tests. Since you know how to read them, you won't have any problems. Any chance you just missed your surge bc it was short?


----------



## harri

I think I'll be ovulating this weekend too!! X


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and those One Step IC's I ordered yesterday? It left the processing center there yesterday and is already in route to it's destination! How cool is that, I love it when they ship things super fast!
> 
> I really like those tests. Since you know how to read them, you won't have any problems. Any chance you just missed your surge bc it was short?Click to expand...

No, must just be going up and down but not quite surged yet, I always have a really strong surge that lasts all day, even with the most diluted urine I'll get a really dark test line (way darker than control) and I always get lines the same color as each other the days before and after my super strong surge, I'm one of the lucky ones there, never miss it!


----------



## Icca19

Hello girls I just got done reading this thread......I have my fingers crossed for you all! 
I'm only on CD9 so I. Believe I have acouple more days to a week before my surge ( I think) every month is different so idk

I haven't tried thhoes OPK yet. This is my first month charting my temps, I don't want to overload my mind with a bunch of charts and tests to compair. I figure ill master one method before I try multiple ones LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Hello girls I just got done reading this thread......I have my fingers crossed for you all!
> I'm only on CD9 so I. Believe I have acouple more days to a week before my surge ( I think) every month is different so idk
> 
> I haven't tried thhoes OPK yet. This is my first month charting my temps, I don't want to overload my mind with a bunch of charts and tests to compair. I figure ill master one method before I try multiple ones LOL

Welcome to our crazy group! Two rules, no symtom spotting and you have to laugh with us! Best of luck to you. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and those One Step IC's I ordered yesterday? It left the processing center there yesterday and is already in route to it's destination! How cool is that, I love it when they ship things super fast!
> 
> I really like those tests. Since you know how to read them, you won't have any problems. Any chance you just missed your surge bc it was short?Click to expand...
> 
> No, must just be going up and down but not quite surged yet, I always have a really strong surge that lasts all day, even with the most diluted urine I'll get a really dark test line (way darker than control) and I always get lines the same color as each other the days before and after my super strong surge, I'm one of the lucky ones there, never miss it!Click to expand...

I am the same way, which is why those damn Answer tests have thrown me.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok girls...took this one at 12 (noon) and what do you think? I know what I think :haha:

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-09120240.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok girls...took this one at 12 (noon) and what do you think? I know what I think :haha:
> 
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-09120240.jpg

My dear, that one on the end is a go!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Funny thing...He came home right before noon (had an early meeting) and then I took it...Guess I should go in there and give him some lovin'....Or do you think I should wait until tonight? I'm kinda mad at him right now..lol


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Funny thing...He came home right before noon (had an early meeting) and then I took it...Guess I should go in there and give him some lovin'....Or do you think I should wait until tonight? I'm kinda mad at him right now..lol

Ummm, angry sex can be fun! Lol. I'd say anytime today is good, but if you're going to be even more upset with him later, go for it now! Lol


----------



## harri

That is one positive opk!!!!! 

Mine are still negative! I want to test again!!!! Arghhh! Lol xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

no smiley face for me yet which im glad about it will work out better if its tomorrow or even better saturday :) im always cd10 tho so it will be tomorow .

quick question ladies but when do you bd? The day of +opk or day of ov or both? Its just that they say every other day is best its night off tonight so if i get a pos tomorrow should we go for it or would you wait till sat night idealy i would go for sat morning but i work saturdays and oh will be fast asleep when i need to leave for work :/


----------



## wanabeamama

really we should have bd tonight and sat night but oh got a bit excited last night :/ lol
maby we should do tonight and saturday night????


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls...took this one at 12 (noon) and what do you think? I know what I think :haha:
> 
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-09120240.jpg
> 
> My dear, that one on the end is a go!Click to expand...

I think it's time to go get your :sex: ON!!!! :happydance: Good Luck!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So since it's positive that means I will ovulate when? 36 hours? Today? That's what always confuses me..


----------



## USAFKnineWife

And so this means that I am ovulating almost a full 7 days early? What's up with that?


----------



## mammag

Typically you will ovulate the next day, so tomorrow!


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> no smiley face for me yet which im glad about it will work out better if its tomorrow or even better saturday :) im always cd10 tho so it will be tomorow .
> 
> quick question ladies but when do you bd? The day of +opk or day of ov or both? Its just that they say every other day is best its night off tonight so if i get a pos tomorrow should we go for it or would you wait till sat night idealy i would go for sat morning but i work saturdays and oh will be fast asleep when i need to leave for work :/

I go for it whenever we feel like it & try to get the day before and day of.


----------



## mammag

Ok, maybe you guys will look at it for me, my temp took a huge dip yesterday and was even lower today, it was so low I thought it was a fluke so I took it again, it was a couple points higher on the second time around and I just recorded that one cuz it would have looked totally nuts if I haven't. It's not an O dip either, CM is still dry, CP is still firm and OPK's are still negative, it's just weird?


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Ok, maybe you guys will look at it for me, my temp took a huge dip yesterday and was even lower today, it was so low I thought it was a fluke so I took it again, it was a couple points higher on the second time around and I just recorded that one cuz it would have looked totally nuts if I haven't. It's not an O dip either, CM is still dry, CP is still firm and OPK's are still negative, it's just weird?

Any chance your body tried to OV? Could explain the darker test as well? That dip is huge!


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I officially loathe the CB digi OPK!

Venting over, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I think I officially loathe the CB digi OPK!
> 
> Venting over, lol.

awwww why you hatin on the digis lol


----------



## Icca19

Can a cold or hot room affect temps? Mine seem to be like that (with the big dip) 
I just figured the AC was to blame lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think I officially loathe the CB digi OPK!
> 
> Venting over, lol.
> 
> awwww why you hatin on the digis lolClick to expand...

Because it won't smile back at me! Lol


----------



## MrsStutler

Hey ladies! I like those positive OPKs!!!! Time to get to some BD!
I won't be on much for the next three or four days (I may sneak some time in on my phone!) since we leave for the couple's getaway tomorrow. I am so excited for some alone time with DH, doesn't happen a lot with our conflicting work schedules. I've got one nasty headache today so I am going to go try and sleep it off. No word from my doctor, or af,...yet...don't they know I might die of anticipation soon!? Talk to you all later and have fun BDing!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe you guys will look at it for me, my temp took a huge dip yesterday and was even lower today, it was so low I thought it was a fluke so I took it again, it was a couple points higher on the second time around and I just recorded that one cuz it would have looked totally nuts if I haven't. It's not an O dip either, CM is still dry, CP is still firm and OPK's are still negative, it's just weird?
> 
> Any chance your body tried to OV? Could explain the darker test as well? That dip is huge!Click to expand...

I don't know! Maybe, and I don't think the room can affect it THAT much, it is a really huge dip, maybe a huge estrogen surge? But my body doesn't reflect an estrogen surge, if there was one my cervix would be soft and I would have EWCM!! So who knows, maybe my thermometer is broken!


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> Hey ladies! I like those positive OPKs!!!! Time to get to some BD!
> I won't be on much for the next three or four days (I may sneak some time in on my phone!) since we leave for the couple's getaway tomorrow. I am so excited for some alone time with DH, doesn't happen a lot with our conflicting work schedules. I've got one nasty headache today so I am going to go try and sleep it off. No word from my doctor, or af,...yet...don't they know I might die of anticipation soon!? Talk to you all later and have fun BDing!

Here's wishing you the best weekend ever!:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Hmmm I didn't even know estrogen could affect that as well......that's on my google search list now!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe you guys will look at it for me, my temp took a huge dip yesterday and was even lower today, it was so low I thought it was a fluke so I took it again, it was a couple points higher on the second time around and I just recorded that one cuz it would have looked totally nuts if I haven't. It's not an O dip either, CM is still dry, CP is still firm and OPK's are still negative, it's just weird?
> 
> Any chance your body tried to OV? Could explain the darker test as well? That dip is huge!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know! Maybe, and I don't think the room can affect it THAT much, it is a really huge dip, maybe a huge estrogen surge? But my body doesn't reflect an estrogen surge, if there was one my cervix would be soft and I would have EWCM!! So who knows, maybe my thermometer is broken!Click to expand...

I think a trip to Wallyworld for a new one is in order. Lol. I am seriously considering the OV watch. It'll be cheaper than all of these damn tests. Do you feel anybphydicsl signs of zo?


----------



## dachsundmom

That was supposed to read "physical signs" lol. Stupid dogs running around.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> That was supposed to read "physical signs" lol. Stupid dogs running around.

Not even a hint!

Have a good trip Mrs. S, and don't you dare come on B&B!!! It's baby making time :) Lol, just kidding, you gotta sneak a peek at least a couple of times!

And ladies! I'm not gonna post this out _there_ cuz I don't want her flooded, but there is a lady that gives FREE readings on when you will conceive, all you have to do supposedly is add her on facebook! Search for BabyReadingz. I'll let you know what she says to me!


----------



## dachsundmom

I ordered one last week from Katrina and am waiting on Gail. So I guess I really shoveled sh*t when I said I was taking it relaxed this month. I feel my frustration brewing. Lol.


----------



## mammag

A reading doesn't mean your not relaxing! It may not sound like it with some of my posts on here, but I am way more relaxed this cycle, I think it's easier though, cuz I'm not getting signs of ovulating and NOT ovulating, lol, I'm just getting no signs at all, which lets me relax and wait it out, instead of waiting in total frustration cuz I don't know what the hell is going on! I am a little worried that I'm NOT going to ovulate though, but not freaking out about it (yet)!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> A reading doesn't mean your not relaxing! It may not sound like it with some of my posts on here, but I am way more relaxed this cycle, I think it's easier though, cuz I'm not getting signs of ovulating and NOT ovulating, lol, I'm just getting no signs at all, which lets me relax and wait it out, instead of waiting in total frustration cuz I don't know what the hell is going on! I am a little worried that I'm NOT going to ovulate though, but not freaking out about it (yet)!

I'm not frustrated with TTC as much it's just one of those days, lol. I really do understand that I have no control over any of this.


----------



## mammag

Yeah, but that's the worst part, the one thing we want more than anything we have no control over, Boo :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm telling you, the stress is running high out there again tonight! Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hey ladies...Just took another OPK at 9pm and I've never even seen a positive posted on this board this good before!! lol 

What's going on out there? I think I may stay here in our cubbyhole...not for the drama tonight!


----------



## MrsStutler

Thanks for the happy wishes everybody! My headache finally let up :happydance: so I thought I would hop on my favorite addiction :haha: 
I just finished packing all of our things and the look DH gave me when I shoved my last 4 HPTs into the bag was absolutely priceless, looked a lot like he was thinking "you really have lost your marbles haven't you?":haha: He is probably right. Just wait until my package from Amazon arrives...I might be going overboard a bit. Hope everybody gets some great BD time in this weekend


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think I officially loathe the CB digi OPK!
> 
> Venting over, lol.
> 
> awwww why you hatin on the digis lolClick to expand...
> 
> Because it won't smile back at me! LolClick to expand...

keep peeing on them they like it lol they only smile when you have eggy pee lol


----------



## wanabeamama

woooo got my smiley face opk :) right on time bet you can't guess what im doing tonight ;)


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay to everyone with their positive OPK! Mine is almost positive on a FR, so we shall see.

Gail says she sees me pregnant by August with a boy and one more in 2013! Lol. Do not want two more. Did it for fun, I think it's just a way to pass time.


----------



## Icca19

So.....today is pay day and I'm resisting the urge to go buy some OPK. I havent used them yet but all this peeing on stick talk has got me thinking....iv been temping and haven't seen a spike yet and I'm on CD11 today (just in time!) 
What to do , what to do........I'm going for it!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> So.....today is pay day and I'm resisting the urge to go buy some OPK. I havent used them yet but all this peeing on stick talk has got me thinking....iv been temping and haven't seen a spike yet and I'm on CD11 today (just in time!)
> What to do , what to do........I'm going for it!

You might as well give in and join us! Lol. Because we will always tell you POAS is the correct and only solution! Lol

Of course, you are required to keep us posted at all times, lol. :happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Deal!
I'm taking it easy this weekennd, starting with today. Started my weekend early (so did DH) now we got the entire day together! Were going shopping (yes girls he loves to shop with me) its great....he's great. Just need gto make a detour to the tghe dollar store for some OPKs

Best thing about those I hear is mid day testing is recomended! Lol my type of test


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Deal!
> I'm taking it easy this weekennd, starting with today. Started my weekend early (so did DH) now we got the entire day together! Were going shopping (yes girls he loves to shop with me) its great....he's great. Just need gto make a detour to the tghe dollar store for some OPKs
> 
> Best thing about those I hear is mid day testing is recomended! Lol my type of test

Then we will expect an afternoon update!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Yay to everyone with their positive OPK! Mine is almost positive on a FR, so we shall see.
> 
> Gail says she sees me pregnant by August with a boy and one more in 2013! Lol. Do not want two more. Did it for fun, I think it's just a way to pass time.

She said the same thing to me...A boy in/by August.....I know this sounds ungrateful but here goes....I DON'T WANT ANOTHER BOY!! :blush: Someone smack me please...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok so a serious question.....I have the right CM...My OPK was glaringly positive...My temp is ok...So when in the bloody hell will FF give me crosshairs? I am seriously chart stupid! Someone help me! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Deal!
> I'm taking it easy this weekennd, starting with today. Started my weekend early (so did DH) now we got the entire day together! Were going shopping (yes girls he loves to shop with me) its great....he's great. Just need gto make a detour to the tghe dollar store for some OPKs
> 
> Best thing about those I hear is mid day testing is recomended! Lol my type of test




USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok so a serious question.....I have the right CM...My OPK was glaringly positive...My temp is ok...So when in the bloody hell will FF give me crosshairs? I am seriously chart stupid! Someone help me! lol

I think it has to see the temp dip and rise before it will do it, but don't quote me. Mammag uses FF to track temps, I use it for physical signs. I get you about the boy, lol. I am hoping in the girl category as well. She also told me a total of 3 kids, which is a no. Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Craptastic....FF is screwing with me...I put in 97.6 and it had me at 97.77? Say what?? It also didn't record all of my "symptoms"...Apparently FF also needs a good smack! lol


----------



## Icca19

im wondering the samething too. when will you see the cross hairs on FF? this is my very first cycle with FF and i was wondering when it shows? it says ill O on the 20th (given its another long cycle for me) IDK any more. I just want to see a "normal fow" pattern. Im sitting in the 96-97 range, im thinking if i do it will spike up to the 98 -99 range. The more i think about it last cycle the was a week period or a little longer that i had TERRIBLE night sweats. id wake up and have to change cloths it was so bad. 
Could that have been my spike? ANy one else experience this?

And whos this Gail? you have got me intrigued.


----------



## Icca19

oh and ill update you all as soon as i test!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Craptastic....FF is screwing with me...I put in 97.6 and it had me at 97.77? Say what?? It also didn't record all of my "symptoms"...Apparently FF also needs a good smack! lol

I use the phone app. It seems to work pretty well.


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> im wondering the samething too. when will you see the cross hairs on FF? this is my very first cycle with FF and i was wondering when it shows? it says ill O on the 20th (given its another long cycle for me) IDK any more. I just want to see a "normal fow" pattern. Im sitting in the 96-97 range, im thinking if i do it will spike up to the 98 -99 range. The more i think about it last cycle the was a week period or a little longer that i had TERRIBLE night sweats. id wake up and have to change cloths it was so bad.
> Could that have been my spike? ANy one else experience this?
> 
> And whos this Gail? you have got me intrigued.

Gail is a psychic in the UK. Cost me about $8.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Craptastic....FF is screwing with me...I put in 97.6 and it had me at 97.77? Say what?? It also didn't record all of my "symptoms"...Apparently FF also needs a good smack! lol
> 
> I use the phone app. It seems to work pretty well.Click to expand...

I use the phone app as well. That is where I put it all in and when I refreshed it on my computer it had me at a totally different temp than what I put in this morning....strange.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Craptastic....FF is screwing with me...I put in 97.6 and it had me at 97.77? Say what?? It also didn't record all of my "symptoms"...Apparently FF also needs a good smack! lol
> 
> I use the phone app. It seems to work pretty well.Click to expand...
> 
> I use the phone app as well. That is where I put it all in and when I refreshed it on my computer it had me at a totally different temp than what I put in this morning....strange.Click to expand...

What is your body telling you?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

That I am ovulating....RIGHT NOW...Or as DH says..."Right Meow" lol Sadly We didn't BD last night...I am mad at him...He asked to...but in a way that just pissed me off even more..."So are we gonna do this or not?" Seriously...Not....He was like.."Don't we need to?" Um yes but I don't even wanna look at your face! lol I know that's mean but he is walking around like someone killed his puppy and isn't being very nice..I don't want this to be a whole we are just doing it to make a baby and it is starting to feel that way...He doesn't get that...Isn't he the one who should feel that way? I should be the one saying let's do this no matter what...I am such a fool..I swear..


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> That I am ovulating....RIGHT NOW...Or as DH says..."Right Meow" lol Sadly We didn't BD last night...I am mad at him...He asked to...but in a way that just pissed me off even more..."So are we gonna do this or not?" Seriously...Not....He was like.."Don't we need to?" Um yes but I don't even wanna look at your face! lol I know that's mean but he is walking around like someone killed his puppy and isn't being very nice..I don't want this to be a whole we are just doing it to make a baby and it is starting to feel that way...He doesn't get that...Isn't he the one who should feel that way? I should be the one saying let's do this no matter what...I am such a fool..I swear..

OMG, that is so strange, that exact thing went down in MY bedroom last night! He got mad, but I'm not even ovulating, and he doesn't understand that I want to do it every OTHER day, he said, and I quote, well if we do it every day won't _it_ always be in there and you'll HAVE to get pregnant, nerd, leave me alone :growlmad: :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> That I am ovulating....RIGHT NOW...Or as DH says..."Right Meow" lol Sadly We didn't BD last night...I am mad at him...He asked to...but in a way that just pissed me off even more..."So are we gonna do this or not?" Seriously...Not....He was like.."Don't we need to?" Um yes but I don't even wanna look at your face! lol I know that's mean but he is walking around like someone killed his puppy and isn't being very nice..I don't want this to be a whole we are just doing it to make a baby and it is starting to feel that way...He doesn't get that...Isn't he the one who should feel that way? I should be the one saying let's do this no matter what...I am such a fool..I swear..

I got the request, letvme know if it didn't work. Explain it to your hubby like this "the site is within range, I can see it in my crosshairs" and he might get it. Lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> That I am ovulating....RIGHT NOW...Or as DH says..."Right Meow" lol Sadly We didn't BD last night...I am mad at him...He asked to...but in a way that just pissed me off even more..."So are we gonna do this or not?" Seriously...Not....He was like.."Don't we need to?" Um yes but I don't even wanna look at your face! lol I know that's mean but he is walking around like someone killed his puppy and isn't being very nice..I don't want this to be a whole we are just doing it to make a baby and it is starting to feel that way...He doesn't get that...Isn't he the one who should feel that way? I should be the one saying let's do this no matter what...I am such a fool..I swear..
> 
> OMG, that is so strange, that exact thing went down in MY bedroom last night! He got mad, but I'm not even ovulating, and he doesn't understand that I want to do it every OTHER day, he said, and I quote, well if we do it every day won't _it_ always be in there and you'll HAVE to get pregnant, nerd, leave me alone :growlmad: :dohh:Click to expand...

Mine was more, you just got it, you have to wait a day because I think your sperm are defective. Lol. It did not go over well.


----------



## mammag

Yeah, it wouldn't go over well if I said what I was really thinking, it would go a little like this,
Why can't we have sex tonight -DH
Because we had sex last night-Me
So?-DH
So, if we have sex two nights in a row you won't be able to get it up for the next two nights and with my luck that'll be the day that I actually ovulate!-Me
DH-Walking out the door never to have sex with me again :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Yeah, it wouldn't go over well if I said what I was really thinking, it would go a little like this,
> Why can't we have sex tonight -DH
> Because we had sex last night-Me
> So?-DH
> So, if we have sex two nights in a row you won't be able to get it up for the next two nights and with my luck that'll be the day that I actually ovulate!-Me
> DH-Walking out the door never to have sex with me again :rofl:

:haha: I am very good at just saying it. My filter is in the repair shop. Lol.


----------



## mammag

Lmao, my filter should be, it's too strong, I never am able to say things that I think might be mean, especially to DH, he's so big and strong, but sooo freaking fragile sometimes. Like, it's so easy to hurt his little feelings and make him upset, lol, if only his many followers knew what I know!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lmao, my filter should be, it's too strong, I never am able to say things that I think might be mean, especially to DH, he's so big and strong, but sooo freaking fragile sometimes. Like, it's so easy to hurt his little feelings and make him upset, lol, if only his many followers knew what I know!

Mine, the Army guy, get his feelings hurt quite easily at times. But, he knew going in that I have never had a quiet moment in my life, so he had to suck it up. Lol. He also knows not to take me seriously.


----------



## mammag

Lol, I do run my mouth A LOT, I just try not to say things personal, like joking about his bald spot :rofl:, he's the opposite though, he says when he met me I was this quiet shy little thing (but I was only 20 when we met and have obviously grown, lol) and says that now I'm mouthy and smart assed! Lol, I'm still shy with other people, but he does get a lot of mouth from me, I keep telling him that he wouldn't love me if I just sat back and listened to his Sh*t all the time!


----------



## MrsStutler

Icca19 said:


> im wondering the samething too. when will you see the cross hairs on FF? this is my very first cycle with FF and i was wondering when it shows? it says ill O on the 20th (given its another long cycle for me) IDK any more. I just want to see a "normal fow" pattern. Im sitting in the 96-97 range, im thinking if i do it will spike up to the 98 -99 range. The more i think about it last cycle the was a week period or a little longer that i had TERRIBLE night sweats. id wake up and have to change cloths it was so bad.
> Could that have been my spike? ANy one else experience this?
> 
> And whos this Gail? you have got me intrigued.

Gail is a kind of well known psychic that a lot of people on BnB use for pregnancy outlooks. I just got my reading back this morning, and I'm pretty impressed. 
Here is what she said to me:
She had said that she feels like I'm happy with the path I am on but there are a few things I'd like to change with property. That is totally true, I'm a very content person with my life right now, but I've been dying to finish some stuff on our house before kids. She also sees some financial improvement around March 2012, which I wouldn't mind! She said that I have a lovely lady linking around me who talks of me doing something that I want to achieve on a personal level besides children and she thinks I can do it. I'm very adamant about finishing my degree in nursing...even if I have to do it pregnant! Now the fun stuff! 
She predicts a July 2011 conception, a baby boy! This makes me feel a bit better (even if it is false) if the doctor calls with negative blood results.
She then sees 2 more pregnancies, both girls. However her dates of conception/birth on those last two don't really match up very well. I reallllllllly hope she is right on this one though. I have always wanted girls, and the funny thing is I had recently decided on only wanting 2 kids because of our current home, car etc. but I really do want 3. 

Like I said, I was pretty impressed at how dead on some of the things were, aside from the dates being conflicting I'd have to say I believe what she said and have my fingers crossed that maybe she was seeing a J month but it was June instead of July! :haha: 

Well back to packing for our trip, we are leaving in 4 hours! Just had to stop in and let you all know what my reading said! :hugs: I'll miss you gals!


----------



## dachsundmom

How was your OPK this morning?


----------



## dachsundmom

Mrs. S- 
go have fun! We expect details on Monday!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lmao, my filter should be, it's too strong, I never am able to say things that I think might be mean, especially to DH, he's so big and strong, but sooo freaking fragile sometimes. Like, it's so easy to hurt his little feelings and make him upset, lol, if only his many followers knew what I know!
> 
> Mine, the Army guy, get his feelings hurt quite easily at times. But, he knew going in that I have never had a quiet moment in my life, so he had to suck it up. Lol. He also knows not to take me seriously.Click to expand...


My dh is the same..such a hard guy but so fragile when it comes to getting his feelings hurt with me. I totally have no filter..non-existent...I dont mean to hurt feelings..I just like to tell the truth and alot of times I just don't give a f#[email protected]:haha:


----------



## mammag

I have not taken an OPK, I took the one yesterday, but I was starting to obsess a little so I'm waiting patiently for my IC's to come before I test again, CP was really high and soft this morning but CM is creamy, there is a lot of it though so starting to enter my fertile time I think, but not ovulating any time in the very near future.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

No OPK yet..currently have a 4 month old in my lap and am currently 1 hand typing...lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

this is what is keeping my happy meter up and not smacking my dh today...Meet Ariana...such a beauty

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-10110419.jpg


----------



## mammag

Why can't I view your chart knifewife? I love to chart stalk! Say's I don't have 'permission'


----------



## mammag

Awwwwww, how sweet!!! I want one!! SOMEBODY LET ME BABYSIT! (preferably an infant baby girl)


----------



## wanabeamama

ok so WHO'S HAVEING SEX TONIGHT lol i see theres a few egg's about lets catch em hehe


----------



## mammag

Tonight's my every other, so I will be having some sex for sure!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok so the top one is from last night @ 9p.m. and bottom one is from today @ 1100 a.m. Today's is definately negative right?
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-10112525.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok so the top one is from last night @ 9p.m. and bottom one is from today @ 1100 a.m. Today's is definately negative right?
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-10112525.jpg

I would call it negative.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Try this way...I don't know how to change it to let people see it...thought everyone could. I can see other people's..

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## dachsundmom

Wannabe-

I think it is sexy time tonight!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ok so the top one is from last night @ 9p.m. and bottom one is from today @ 1100 a.m. Today's is definately negative right?
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-10112525.jpg
> 
> I would call it negative.Click to expand...

Yeah that is what I thought. So you would say that I ovulated yesterday? See cause we are doing 2-4 days BEFORE ovulation...no sex on the day before or on the day of ovulation but then sex again on the day AFTER...Or at least that was my plan. Didn't think I would ovulate early so it totally threw off my plan.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> this is what is keeping my happy meter up and not smacking my dh today...Meet Ariana...such a beauty
> 
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-10110419.jpg

Ohhh, I just want to put a bow in her hair! Lol

I saw you had Rachel Ray on, she makes me want to smack someone! Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Yeah I can't stand RR...I was watching the Today show and then they got here and dh was leaving to go to work so it was still on...She is such an idiot!

I keep telling her mother to "put a damn bow in that baby's hair!" lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Never fear though...Now both the living room and den t.v.'s are filled with the sounds and sights of XBox games....blech! lol


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ok so the top one is from last night @ 9p.m. and bottom one is from today @ 1100 a.m. Today's is definately negative right?
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-10112525.jpg
> 
> I would call it negative.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that is what I thought. So you would say that I ovulated yesterday? See cause we are doing 2-4 days BEFORE ovulation...no sex on the day before or on the day of ovulation but then sex again on the day AFTER...Or at least that was my plan. Didn't think I would ovulate early so it totally threw off my plan.Click to expand...

Why are you doing it so far from your O date? Swaying for a girl? I think you will ovulate today for sure, but aren't you afraid you won't get it having sex that far from O?


----------



## mammag

Boo :( Mail ran and NO IC's. Hope they come tomorrow cuz if not I'll have to wait till MONDAY!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Boo :( Mail ran and NO IC's. Hope they come tomorrow cuz if not I'll have to wait till MONDAY!

Can you wait until Monday? Lol. I would be driving for the closest Publix.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ok so the top one is from last night @ 9p.m. and bottom one is from today @ 1100 a.m. Today's is definately negative right?
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-10112525.jpg
> 
> I would call it negative.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that is what I thought. So you would say that I ovulated yesterday? See cause we are doing 2-4 days BEFORE ovulation...no sex on the day before or on the day of ovulation but then sex again on the day AFTER...Or at least that was my plan. Didn't think I would ovulate early so it totally threw off my plan.Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you doing it so far from your O date? Swaying for a girl? I think you will ovulate today for sure, but aren't you afraid you won't get it having sex that far from O?Click to expand...

Yes that's right...We were doing it every day up to the day before O...but now since I O'd early (or will) I am not sure if we got it right. So if I O'd yesterday then we should do it again tonight..or If I O today then we should do it tomorrow....SHEESH...This is doing my head in for sure...I just don't know!!!!:dohh:


----------



## mammag

I don't think I should wait till then TBH, don't wanna play it SO cool that I miss my surge! I'll run and get exactly 3 OPK's when DH gets home and make sure I only take ONE a day until the IC's arrive.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Boo :( Mail ran and NO IC's. Hope they come tomorrow cuz if not I'll have to wait till MONDAY!
> 
> Can you wait until Monday? Lol. I would be driving for the closest Publix.Click to expand...


Or to the nearest Dollar Tree!! I still have some IC OPK's and 2 FRER pg tests but think that after they come get Ariana I am gonna throw the tiny terrorists in the car and head to the DT and stock up!!! :happydance:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ok so the top one is from last night @ 9p.m. and bottom one is from today @ 1100 a.m. Today's is definately negative right?
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-10112525.jpg
> 
> I would call it negative.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that is what I thought. So you would say that I ovulated yesterday? See cause we are doing 2-4 days BEFORE ovulation...no sex on the day before or on the day of ovulation but then sex again on the day AFTER...Or at least that was my plan. Didn't think I would ovulate early so it totally threw off my plan.Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you doing it so far from your O date? Swaying for a girl? I think you will ovulate today for sure, but aren't you afraid you won't get it having sex that far from O?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that's right...We were doing it every day up to the day before O...but now since I O'd early (or will) I am not sure if we got it right. So if I O'd yesterday then we should do it again tonight..or If I O today then we should do it tomorrow....SHEESH...This is doing my head in for sure...I just don't know!!!!:dohh:Click to expand...

Well, you will O today for sure, with the positive OPK and no temp rise this morning, I would deffo BD today though, but I don't care what kind of baby I get! Lol, the day of your temp rise (tomorrow) will be too late to actually conceive, so pretty much all you should do now is play it cool and see if you got it!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I don't think I should wait till then TBH, don't wanna play it SO cool that I miss my surge! I'll run and get exactly 3 OPK's when DH gets home and make sure I only take ONE a day until the IC's arrive.

That sounds like a good plan. I finally threw out mu used stockpike this morning. Yes I know it's disgusting, but I look back at them. Lol.

AFwife-
You might want to have sexy time like rabbits now. Lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, I just threw all mine away yesterday! And I had a ton, it hurt to do it too :( lol. I hate saying goodbye.... :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I am hoping for the truth in that sperm can live up to 7 days..blah blah crap...if so maybe. We might do it tonight...might. I read about the O+12 method where you BD 12 hours (pretty much next day) AFTER O to conceive a girl....who knows


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I should wait till then TBH, don't wanna play it SO cool that I miss my surge! I'll run and get exactly 3 OPK's when DH gets home and make sure I only take ONE a day until the IC's arrive.
> 
> That sounds like a good plan. I finally threw out mu used stockpike this morning. Yes I know it's disgusting, but I look back at them. Lol.
> 
> AFwife-
> You might want to have sexy time like rabbits now. Lol.Click to expand...

Threw them out???:nope: Haha...I still have mine in a little ziploc baggy...I'll throw mine away in a few days...I like seeing those 2 lines!!:blush:


----------



## mammag

I've never heard that one! I thought the whole thing was that the girl sperm outlive the boy sperm but the boy sperm are faster, so having sex before O will result in a girl!? Lol, it's all confusing to me, I really really want a girl too, but at this point I'll take whatever I can get, even though it sounds strange, even after so long trying I think I might be sad if I find out I'm having a boy when I do conceive, but I'm sure that will only last for a moment! Gonna name him Tecumseh Jr.--- Tecumseh Glenn (after DH) for a boy or Isabella Lynn for my long awaited baby girl!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I should wait till then TBH, don't wanna play it SO cool that I miss my surge! I'll run and get exactly 3 OPK's when DH gets home and make sure I only take ONE a day until the IC's arrive.
> 
> That sounds like a good plan. I finally threw out mu used stockpike this morning. Yes I know it's disgusting, but I look back at them. Lol.
> 
> AFwife-
> You might want to have sexy time like rabbits now. Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Threw them out???:nope: Haha...I still have mine in a little ziploc baggy...I'll throw mine away in a few days...I like seeing those 2 lines!!:blush:Click to expand...

My stash was getting a little out of control, it's bad when DH finds pee sticks in the bathroom and just throws them in my bedside drawer cuz he knows there will be HELL to pay if he throws them out!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls, with all of the talk about O time, we are close to hitting dangerous territory, the TWW. Since we are trying to be laid back, we will need some ground rules! Lol.

Here's the first: no "what do you think this means?" Lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, and NO poking your boobs every two seconds (till you make them sore) too see if their sore!!! and NO testing before at the very least 10 dpo!!!!! (12 dpo is where I'm gonna try and make it!)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

They say if you do the 2-4 days before O but not the day before O or the day of O and then 12 hours AFTER O then you pretty much cover all your bases for a girl. So pretty much you can have sex every stinkin' day BUT the day before O and day of O....Don't know if it works but I am willing to try. We should have done it two nights ago too but I was mad at DH both of those times so if we missed out I am sure it's because we didn't do it those 2 nights!


----------



## mammag

well tonight should be 12 hrs after ovulation, so try and do it then!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I've never heard that one! I thought the whole thing was that the girl sperm outlive the boy sperm but the boy sperm are faster, so having sex before O will result in a girl!? Lol, it's all confusing to me, I really really want a girl too, but at this point I'll take whatever I can get, even though it sounds strange, even after so long trying I think I might be sad if I find out I'm having a boy when I do conceive, but I'm sure that will only last for a moment! Gonna name him Tecumseh Jr.--- Tecumseh Glenn (after DH) for a boy or Isabella Lynn for my long awaited baby girl!

I am scared to have a boy, I like bows. Told DH if we have a boy he'll probably end up being a gay hairstylist. Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok so what if I just poke my boobs in private so I can update my chart? heehee I did that this morning...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I've never heard that one! I thought the whole thing was that the girl sperm outlive the boy sperm but the boy sperm are faster, so having sex before O will result in a girl!? Lol, it's all confusing to me, I really really want a girl too, but at this point I'll take whatever I can get, even though it sounds strange, even after so long trying I think I might be sad if I find out I'm having a boy when I do conceive, but I'm sure that will only last for a moment! Gonna name him Tecumseh Jr.--- Tecumseh Glenn (after DH) for a boy or Isabella Lynn for my long awaited baby girl!
> 
> I am scared to have a boy, I like bows. Told DH if we have a boy he'll probably end up being a gay hairstylist. Lol.Click to expand...

bahahaha! that's hilarious! Both of my boys let me do their hair...One youngest LOVES Littlest Pet Shop stuff and likes playing the girl characters on video games.:blush: If you have a boy just try again for a girl:baby:


----------



## mammag

I've had both of my boys in little pink dresses, they were tiny babies so no odd memories for them or anything, lol, but my youngest loves to put on my heels and walk around and I've caught him more than once sneaking my red fingernail polish!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok so what if I just poke my boobs in private so I can update my chart? heehee I did that this morning...

That you can. But you cannot ask if you could be pregnant. Lol. If ya had sex, you could be pregnant! Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ok so what if I just poke my boobs in private so I can update my chart? heehee I did that this morning...
> 
> That you can. But you cannot ask if you could be pregnant. Lol. If ya had sex, you could be pregnant! Lol.Click to expand...

Indeed!:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag...Were you ever able to view my chart?


----------



## mammag

Yup! Bet your temp jumps up tomorrow!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I've had both of my boys in little pink dresses, they were tiny babies so no odd memories for them or anything, lol, but my youngest loves to put on my heels and walk around and I've caught him more than once sneaking my red fingernail polish!

I make those comments to watch my husband squirm. Lol. Besides, I would love to have a hair stylist in the family! Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Yup! Bet your temp jumps up tomorrow!

which would mean? told you guys i was a chart idiot..:blush:


----------



## mammag

I just want a little GIRL!! Lol, love my boys more than life, and wanted boys both times I got pregnant, I actually used to think I only wanted boys, but since I had my youngest I just want a baby girl SO bad! I'm surrounded by men! Need a kindred spirit around, and I hope she looks like me, but if I'm being honest with myself, with the boys in MY house, she'll probably be more of a boy than THEY are, hell, she'll have to be to survive the first year!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Yup! Bet your temp jumps up tomorrow!
> 
> which would mean? told you guys i was a chart idiot..:blush:Click to expand...

It will mean that you definitely ovulated today! But FF won't give you crosshairs until your temps stay high for three days, but if there is a significant jump in temp you can be pretty sure you ovulated even before the three days, no guess or anything like with OPK's, a jump in temp means you absolutely no questions asked ovulated!


----------



## mammag

Oh, forgot to tell you guys, DH told me last night that he thinks I need rehab for B&B! Lol, I don't know that I disagree!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I just want a little GIRL!! Lol, love my boys more than life, and wanted boys both times I got pregnant, I actually used to think I only wanted boys, but since I had my youngest I just want a baby girl SO bad! I'm surrounded by men! Need a kindred spirit around, and I hope she looks like me, but if I'm being honest with myself, with the boys in MY house, she'll probably be more of a boy than THEY are, hell, she'll have to be to survive the first year!

When I had DD I told myself not to freak out during the US in case it was a boy. Lol. I held off finding out until a week before she was due out of fear. Lol. And you might be surprised, my DD is not very girly at all. The American Girl catalog was more for me.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I just want a little GIRL!! Lol, love my boys more than life, and wanted boys both times I got pregnant, I actually used to think I only wanted boys, but since I had my youngest I just want a baby girl SO bad! I'm surrounded by men! Need a kindred spirit around, and I hope she looks like me, but if I'm being honest with myself, with the boys in MY house, she'll probably be more of a boy than THEY are, hell, she'll have to be to survive the first year!
> 
> When I had DD I told myself not to freak out during the US in case it was a boy. Lol. I held off finding out until a week before she was due out of fear. Lol. And you might be surprised, my DD is not very girly at all. The American Girl catalog was more for me.Click to expand...

i adore the AG catalog and my girls are too old for them!:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Oh, forgot to tell you guys, DH told me last night that he thinks I need rehab for B&B! Lol, I don't know that I disagree!

My DH isn't aware of the fact that I am here. Lol. He thinks I'm shopping.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I just want a little GIRL!! Lol, love my boys more than life, and wanted boys both times I got pregnant, I actually used to think I only wanted boys, but since I had my youngest I just want a baby girl SO bad! I'm surrounded by men! Need a kindred spirit around, and I hope she looks like me, but if I'm being honest with myself, with the boys in MY house, she'll probably be more of a boy than THEY are, hell, she'll have to be to survive the first year!
> 
> When I had DD I told myself not to freak out during the US in case it was a boy. Lol. I held off finding out until a week before she was due out of fear. Lol. And you might be surprised, my DD is not very girly at all. The American Girl catalog was more for me.Click to expand...
> 
> i adore the AG catalog and my girls are too old for them!:blush:Click to expand...

I want to go to the store so badly for the tea party! Lol. I have all of her AG stuff in my closet.


----------



## mammag

I just checked and got a huge glob of EWCM!!! DH needs to get home so I can go get some OPK's!!! Hurry up honey!!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Oh, forgot to tell you guys, DH told me last night that he thinks I need rehab for B&B! Lol, I don't know that I disagree!
> 
> My DH isn't aware of the fact that I am here. Lol. He thinks I'm shopping.Click to expand...

Mine knows...He is always on his "jeep" forums and FB so I don't think he even realizes how much time I am actually on here. It helps that we all have our own laptops..lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I just checked and got a huge glob of EWCM!!! DH needs to get home so I can go get some OPK's!!! Hurry up honey!!!!

YAY!:happydance: I need to go get some more pg tests and more than likely will have to take my boys with me since dh went to go help one of his troops move. Lord knows when he will be home.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Oh, forgot to tell you guys, DH told me last night that he thinks I need rehab for B&B! Lol, I don't know that I disagree!
> 
> My DH isn't aware of the fact that I am here. Lol. He thinks I'm shopping.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine knows...He is always on his "jeep" forums and FB so I don't think he even realizes how much time I am actually on here. It helps that we all have our own laptops..lolClick to expand...

Yeah, I remember having our own laptops (a month ago!) till my 6 year old knocked mine off of my bed, it didn't break the first time, but the second go around about 2 days later finished it off! Now I'm using DH's, but I bought it so that is my right! Lol, and he knows how much I'm on cuz he's always wanting to take it from me! Going to get a replacement soon but until then he's just going to have to learn to share his toys!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I just checked and got a huge glob of EWCM!!! DH needs to get home so I can go get some OPK's!!! Hurry up honey!!!!

Time to fu*k like bunnies!


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Me too, will try not to this month been disappointed too many times xx


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I just checked and got a huge glob of EWCM!!! DH needs to get home so I can go get some OPK's!!! Hurry up honey!!!!
> 
> Time to fu*k like bunnies!Click to expand...

:rofl:!!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Oh, forgot to tell you guys, DH told me last night that he thinks I need rehab for B&B! Lol, I don't know that I disagree!
> 
> My DH isn't aware of the fact that I am here. Lol. He thinks I'm shopping.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine knows...He is always on his "jeep" forums and FB so I don't think he even realizes how much time I am actually on here. It helps that we all have our own laptops..lolClick to expand...

We have two laptops and a desktop so we're covered. Lol. Mine has his own forums, usually ones where he finds his info to tell me how bad my political views are, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lmao, gave the boys our desktop after we got our own laptops, I use it sometimes, you should see it, I look awesome sitting in the toddler chair at the toddler desk with my knees in my chin browsing B&B's HPT gallery!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Oh, forgot to tell you guys, DH told me last night that he thinks I need rehab for B&B! Lol, I don't know that I disagree!
> 
> My DH isn't aware of the fact that I am here. Lol. He thinks I'm shopping.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine knows...He is always on his "jeep" forums and FB so I don't think he even realizes how much time I am actually on here. It helps that we all have our own laptops..lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I remember having our own laptops (a month ago!) till my 6 year old knocked mine off of my bed, it didn't break the first time, but the second go around about 2 days later finished it off! Now I'm using DH's, but I bought it so that is my right! Lol, and he knows how much I'm on cuz he's always wanting to take it from me! Going to get a replacement soon but until then he's just going to have to learn to share his toys!Click to expand...

I know how that is...Mine crapped out on me and it was one of those super cool gaming laptops too...So I swiped my 8 year olds for now...He is never on it anyway...lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lmao, gave the boys our desktop after we got our own laptops, I use it sometimes, you should see it, I look awesome sitting in the toddler chair at the toddler desk with my knees in my chin browsing B&B's HPT gallery!


:rofl: You should so get someone to take a pic of you like that so you can post it for us to see!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

omg i got my smiley opk today woo but im in the middle of cooking dinner whilst writing this and oh has invited someone round ahhhhh so somehow within the hour i gota finish wrighting this , finish making dinner, eat dinner eat OH then have crazy sex wooo better get of here quick ;)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> omg i got my smiley opk today woo but im in the middle of cooking dinner whilst writing this and oh has invited someone round ahhhhh so somehow within the hour i gota finish wrighting this , finish making dinner, eat dinner eat OH then have crazy sex wooo better get of here quick ;)

Ummm, why are you talking to us? See the advice I gave mammag, lol. Screw dinner. Lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> omg i got my smiley opk today woo but im in the middle of cooking dinner whilst writing this and oh has invited someone round ahhhhh so somehow within the hour i gota finish wrighting this , finish making dinner, eat dinner eat OH then have crazy sex wooo better get of here quick ;)
> 
> Ummm, why are you talking to us? See the advice I gave mammag, lol. Screw dinner. Lol.Click to expand...

:rofl: pahahahahah ok will do lol poor chicken ah well got an egg to cath 
happy humping ladies see you in an hour ;)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> omg i got my smiley opk today woo but im in the middle of cooking dinner whilst writing this and oh has invited someone round ahhhhh so somehow within the hour i gota finish wrighting this , finish making dinner, eat dinner eat oh then have crazy sex wooo better get of here quick ;)
> 
> ummm, why are you talking to us? See the advice i gave mammag, lol. Screw dinner. Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Pahahahahah ok will do lol poor chicken ah well got an egg to cath
> happy humping ladies see you in an hour ;)Click to expand...

good luck!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hell, I'm jealous that she needs an hour! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Hell, I'm jealous that she needs an hour! Lol

Then you will hate me....After about 2 hours I am begging dh to just get on with it...A "quickie" in our house is about 45 minutes!:sleep:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hell, I'm jealous that she needs an hour! Lol
> 
> Then you will hate me....After about 2 hours I am begging dh to just get on with it...A "quickie" in our house is about 45 minutes!:sleep:Click to expand...

Oh Sweet Jesus! Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

He claims he wants to "savor it and enjoy it"...Sheesh sometimes I can't walk right for days!! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> He claims he wants to "savor it and enjoy it"...Sheesh sometimes I can't walk right for days!! lol

That has got to be rough for TTC. Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Um yeah...especially since now that is more the goal now..It's hard for him to get into that mode of getting to the goal....We can't be having marathon sex every night!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Um yeah...especially since now that is more the goal now..It's hard for him to get into that mode of getting to the goal....We can't be having marathon sex every night!

I think I'd tell him to leave a deposit on the nightstand. Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Um yeah...especially since now that is more the goal now..It's hard for him to get into that mode of getting to the goal....We can't be having marathon sex every night!
> 
> I think I'd tell him to leave a deposit on the nightstand. Lol.Click to expand...

Believe me...the thought has crossed my mind...:blush:


----------



## mammag

well, DH came home, faintest of lines on OPK, C'mon eggy! Ready for you to make your way down!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> well, DH came home, faintest of lines on OPK, C'mon eggy! Ready for you to make your way down!!!

Still gonna BD tonight though?


----------



## mammag

Definitely, sticking with SMEP this cycle, meant to last cycle but it took so long to ovulate that I missed a few days, still BD'd the day before and day of ovulation though, but going to follow it to the letter this cycle.


----------



## MrsStutler

Well girls we are on the road and of course when I have no cell coverage the doctor calls. And I got just enough of the convo to hear negative. :-( I am going to try and keep my head up and have some fun this weekend though. Love yall!


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> Well girls we are on the road and of course when I have no cell coverage the doctor calls. And I got just enough of the convo to hear negative. :-( I am going to try and keep my head up and have some fun this weekend though. Love yall!

Love you too! :hugs: I am so sorry that you did not get the news that you wanted...please go enjoy your weekend.:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Definitely, sticking with SMEP this cycle, meant to last cycle but it took so long to ovulate that I missed a few days, still BD'd the day before and day of ovulation though, but going to follow it to the letter this cycle.

What time of day do you test? I find that I catch my surge best off of SMU. I just did another one and there is a line, but faint. Sticking to morning...or so I claim, lol!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> Well girls we are on the road and of course when I have no cell coverage the doctor calls. And I got just enough of the convo to hear negative. :-( I am going to try and keep my head up and have some fun this weekend though. Love yall!
> 
> Love you too! :hugs: I am so sorry that you did not get the news that you wanted...please go enjoy your weekend.:flower:Click to expand...

Sorry hun :hugs: Have a good time :)

Dmom, I just took it at about 5pm, here it is in case your curious :) I love looking at OPK and HPT pics, lol. 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0685.jpg

I always get a positive for a whole day, even with super dilute urine, so don't think it's positive or even close really.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ummm, I'd say you have a few days yet. I'll start posting pics tomorrow. I think our thread has a lot of stalkers, so it'll give everyone something to look at, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

haha...Let them stalk...not nice though if they aren't gonna join in. Anyhoo...Took another one around 345p.m. after sweet Ariana left and it is definately negative. Told dh that we can BD tonight since it should be at least 12 hours AFTER ovulation...Am I right girls?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok so I was thinking...those of you that I sent friends things to...Do you guys have FB? If you want to add me then let me know and I will pm you my name and all...Wouldn't want it all out on here for all to see as I sometimes get random FR on there from people I don't know...iykwim


----------



## mammag

I have facebook! But no one knows I'm ttc, so it'll be real life friendly only!


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you should be past that 12 hour mark, but you really could have OVd anytime today...and believe it or not, I am the one person in the world who is not on FB, lol! But if you PM me, I can give you my e-mail. I FB through my DH, who would kill me if conversations about CM and CP showed up in front of his platoon, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I have facebook! But no one knows I'm ttc, so it'll be real life friendly only!

I don't talk about TTC on FB AT ALL cause no one in our families know about it and that is how I want it kept. My oldest girls don't even know.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I think you should be past that 12 hour mark, but you really could have OVd anytime today...and believe it or not, I am the one person in the world who is not on FB, lol! But if you PM me, I can give you my e-mail. I FB through my DH, who would kill me if conversations about CM and CP showed up in front of his platoon, lol.

Yeah that probably wouldn't be too cool for him! :haha: Really though..No FB? TBH I don't get on there often since I am really on here more than anything.:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I have facebook! But no one knows I'm ttc, so it'll be real life friendly only!
> 
> I don't talk about TTC on FB AT ALL cause no one in our families know about it and that is how I want it kept. My oldest girls don't even know.Click to expand...

How many children do you have? I might have missed it. I have one 14yo DD.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MY MIL is on FB and she doesn't need to know my business until there is business to know...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I have facebook! But no one knows I'm ttc, so it'll be real life friendly only!
> 
> I don't talk about TTC on FB AT ALL cause no one in our families know about it and that is how I want it kept. My oldest girls don't even know.Click to expand...
> 
> How many children do you have? I might have missed it. I have one 14yo DD.Click to expand...

My oldest Caitlin will be 16 in August. Then there is Madalyn and she will be 15 in October. Then comes my two tiny terrorists...8 and 4...ALL BOY! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I have facebook! But no one knows I'm ttc, so it'll be real life friendly only!
> 
> I don't talk about TTC on FB AT ALL cause no one in our families know about it and that is how I want it kept. My oldest girls don't even know.Click to expand...
> 
> How many children do you have? I might have missed it. I have one 14yo DD.Click to expand...
> 
> My oldest Caitlin will be 16 in August. Then there is Madalyn and she will be 15 in October. Then comes my two tiny terrorists...8 and 4...ALL BOY! lolClick to expand...

Wow, you have a full house! But you do make me feel better, because I have been very concerned about having such a large age gap between kids; I'm 38 and we decided to give it one last shot. Oh, and I'm not married to an idiot at this point either, lol. (first as*shole husband)

About the FB, I have moved back to the tiny town where I grew up and I frankly didn't want everyone in my business; downside to a small town. So I just started using Nate's, figuring that way I could talk to the people I really wanted to- now, I am mostly on here.

Hell, who am I kidding, I am here all day. :wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I have facebook! But no one knows I'm ttc, so it'll be real life friendly only!
> 
> I don't talk about TTC on FB AT ALL cause no one in our families know about it and that is how I want it kept. My oldest girls don't even know.Click to expand...
> 
> How many children do you have? I might have missed it. I have one 14yo DD.Click to expand...
> 
> My oldest Caitlin will be 16 in August. Then there is Madalyn and she will be 15 in October. Then comes my two tiny terrorists...8 and 4...ALL BOY! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Wow, you have a full house! But you do make me feel better, because I have been very concerned about having such a large age gap between kids; I'm 38 and we decided to give it one last shot. Oh, and I'm not married to an idiot at this point either, lol. (first as*shole husband)
> 
> About the FB, I have moved back to the tiny town where I grew up and I frankly didn't want everyone in my business; downside to a small town. So I just started using Nate's, figuring that way I could talk to the people I really wanted to- now, I am mostly on here.
> 
> Hell, who am I kidding, I am here all day. :wacko:Click to expand...

Yeah I have to admit that today was probably the first day that I wasn't on here just about every minute...and that's because the baby was here...My kids are pretty much self sufficent until meal time lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I know what you mean; sometimes I think I am nuts because I am just about to get some freedom back, but then I figure, one more might not be so bad, lol.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Hell, who am I kidding, I am here all day. :wacko:

Lol, Me TOO!!! Been off and on this evening cuz DH has some friends over and I have to play nice hostess, but I still keep stealing away to check! :haha: :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hell, who am I kidding, I am here all day. :wacko:
> 
> Lol, Me TOO!!! Been off and on this evening cuz DH has some friends over and I have to play nice hostess, but I still keep stealing away to check! :haha: :dohh:Click to expand...

Ahhh, poor you! Luckily I work for my father, so while I am there during the day I just surf on my phone, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, I would love to have a job! DH is kind of old fashioned and wants me home with the kids, I had this awesome job where I inspected, bought and resold antiques with a company on Ebay, I actually went to work everyday, so it wasn't a stay at home job, and I LOVED it, but had to quit so hubby could come down here to Florida and do his work. I really miss it and sooo wish I could find another job I liked as much, once my youngest gets in school DH won't have any reason to want me home during the day and I'm gonna get a job somewhere for sure!


----------



## mammag

Oh, and I swear I'm starting to get the same O pains I felt last month, the kind of hot cramps on my right side, so really hope I'm gonna O in the next couple of days, just ready to get my two week wait under way and hate the waiting! I'd much rather be in my two week wait, cuz then it's just letting nature (or god, whichever you prefer ;) ) takes it's course, and while it does suck, there's nothing else you can really do after that!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, I would love to have a job! DH is kind of old fashioned and wants me home with the kids, I had this awesome job where I inspected, bought and resold antiques with a company on Ebay, I actually went to work everyday, so it wasn't a stay at home job, and I LOVED it, but had to quit so hubby could come down here to Florida and do his work. I really miss it and sooo wish I could find another job I liked as much, once my youngest gets in school DH won't have any reason to want me home during the day and I'm gonna get a job somewhere for sure!

I give you a lot of credit! I was never meant to be a SAHM. I tried it for the first 18 mos of DD's life and I really had a tough time. I think I would have been fine once she was a toddler to be at home, but at that age, there's not a lot of interaction, lol. Unless you count poop.

Florida is an interesting place. The only native Floridian that I've ever known is my daughter, lol.

Are either of your kids in preschool to give you a little bit of a break?


----------



## mammag

It's summertime now, so no school of any kind, Aiden will start school in August and Tristen can start Pre-K then too. Don't have any idea what I will do with myself with no little ones running around, even if I do get pregnant right now I'll still have at least a few months with NOTHING to do during the day besides gripe about being fat and getting new stretch marks!!! (is it not crazy that I CAN'T WAIT to get fat and have new stretch marks?!)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> It's summertime now, so no school of any kind, Aiden will start school in August and Tristen can start Pre-K then too. Don't have any idea what I will do with myself with no little ones running around, even if I do get pregnant right now I'll still have at least a few months with NOTHING to do during the day besides gripe about being fat and getting new stretch marks!!! (is it not crazy that I CAN'T WAIT to get fat and have new stretch marks?!)

I was very fortunate with DD, gained 13 lbs. She was 6 lbs 4 oz, when she was born. I am scared to death that this time I will get huge, lol. I am only 5'1", so 5 lbs on me, looks like 50.:nope:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Wow! 13 pounds! I so wish...I gained 50 pounds with each of my pregnancies. Granted though I was no more than 105 pounds each time. I am 5 foot 8 so that is super lean for me. I am a bit bigger (by 30 pounds) now so I wouldn't need to gain that excess of weight.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Wow! 13 pounds! I so wish...I gained 50 pounds with each of my pregnancies. Granted though I was no more than 105 pounds each time. I am 5 foot 8 so that is super lean for me. I am a bit bigger (by 30 pounds) now so I wouldn't need to gain that excess of weight.

It sounds like you gained the perfect amount of weight for your frame. :flower:

I wonder if the Army will pay for my lipo? lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I just couldn't imagine gaining that much again with the weight that I am now.

Wouldn't it be nice if they would...Never hurts to ask your PCM or Tricare...


----------



## mammag

I gained a huge amount of weight with my last pregnancy, but I was super tiny when I got pregnant both times, my first pregnancy though no one would even believe me that I WAS pregnant, I had to show ultra sound for proof when I was 6 months along! I could lie down flat though and you could see the perfect little ball in the bottom of my belly where Aiden was laying, it was so cute, NOT with Tristen though, I gained 10 lbs like the first month! Lol, I'm really hoping NOT to repeat that!


----------



## mammag

My IC's were just processed through the Jacksonville Facility, so should be here tomorrow! Yay!! Gonna get here before (or hopefully during) my surge!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

YAY!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> My IC's were just processed through the Jacksonville Facility, so should be here tomorrow! Yay!! Gonna get here before (or hopefully during) my surge!!

How many did you order? I have determined that I go through about 20-30 of each type of test per cycle, lol.:wacko:

This is also the first month that I have ever felt any type of OV pains on my right side; typically I only feel them on my left side- so I think it is crap tha left siders get pregnant easier, lol.

Don't know if you girls had read about that one, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hmmm....I haven't heard that before...I had O pains on my left side and honestly I don't recall what side pain there was in months before...


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> My IC's were just processed through the Jacksonville Facility, so should be here tomorrow! Yay!! Gonna get here before (or hopefully during) my surge!!
> 
> How many did you order? I have determined that I go through about 20-30 of each type of test per cycle, lol.:wacko:
> 
> This is also the first month that I have ever felt any type of OV pains on my right side; typically I only feel them on my left side- so I think it is crap tha left siders get pregnant easier, lol.
> 
> Don't know if you girls had read about that one, lol.Click to expand...

I have read that in a study! I think I posted something about it just yesterday :shrug: I never O on my left side I don't think, I'm expecting 30 OPK's and 20 HPT's, and we all know I'll probably go through all of them!


----------



## mammag

Well, this is freaking hours away from being positive, and wouldn't it figure, I'm officially PISSED at DH, (d does NOT stand for dear here) and he is NOT getting any tonight!! :growlmad: 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0697-1.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

well last night was full of drama lol firs of all the guests that were coming round changed there mind so we had a glass of wine and i whent and put on my fishnet stockings and sexy undies and came down stairs oh had me walking round the front room for a couple of minuits before deciding he needed a shower ok so whent up stairs and waited in the bedroom oh came out of the shower and lay on the bed like a sack of potatoes all floppycocked grrr i tried everything i could just tell he just wasnt into it (cos he knew why we were doing it) so i started crying after oh said just sit on it..... On WHAT that floppy thing grrrrrrrr well we just lay in bed and watched a film then after it finally got on with it but it still felt like he wasnt into it so i couldnt relax :( 
god no's what were gona do tonight hes going out about 3 hrs after i get home from work so because its scheduald hes just gona be a floppycock god this ttc sucks :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> well last night was full of drama lol firs of all the guests that were coming round changed there mind so we had a glass of wine and i whent and put on my fishnet stockings and sexy undies and came down stairs oh had me walking round the front room for a couple of minuits before deciding he needed a shower ok so whent up stairs and waited in the bedroom oh came out of the shower and lay on the bed like a sack of potatoes all floppycocked grrr i tried everything i could just tell he just wasnt into it (cos he knew why we were doing it) so i started crying after oh said just sit on it..... On WHAT that floppy thing grrrrrrrr well we just lay in bed and watched a film then after it finally got on with it but it still felt like he wasnt into it so i couldnt relax :(
> god no's what were gona do tonight hes going out about 3 hrs after i get home from work so because its scheduald hes just gona be a floppycock god this ttc sucks :(

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Well, this is freaking hours away from being positive, and wouldn't it figure, I'm officially PISSED at DH, (d does NOT stand for dear here) and he is NOT getting any tonight!! :growlmad:
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0697-1.jpg

Oh my! What did the D do to upset you so?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> well last night was full of drama lol firs of all the guests that were coming round changed there mind so we had a glass of wine and i whent and put on my fishnet stockings and sexy undies and came down stairs oh had me walking round the front room for a couple of minuits before deciding he needed a shower ok so whent up stairs and waited in the bedroom oh came out of the shower and lay on the bed like a sack of potatoes all floppycocked grrr i tried everything i could just tell he just wasnt into it (cos he knew why we were doing it) so i started crying after oh said just sit on it..... On WHAT that floppy thing grrrrrrrr well we just lay in bed and watched a film then after it finally got on with it but it still felt like he wasnt into it so i couldnt relax :(
> god no's what were gona do tonight hes going out about 3 hrs after i get home from work so because its scheduald hes just gona be a floppycock god this ttc sucks :(
> 
> :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry!Click to expand...

thanks he just can not get in the mood when hes under pressure to perform but if i dont tell him it wont happen on time cos there is always people coming round ,
i feel bad for him cos i know it must be hard for him too its just so hard ( unlike something else) lol
not sure how to approch him tonight :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> well last night was full of drama lol firs of all the guests that were coming round changed there mind so we had a glass of wine and i whent and put on my fishnet stockings and sexy undies and came down stairs oh had me walking round the front room for a couple of minuits before deciding he needed a shower ok so whent up stairs and waited in the bedroom oh came out of the shower and lay on the bed like a sack of potatoes all floppycocked grrr i tried everything i could just tell he just wasnt into it (cos he knew why we were doing it) so i started crying after oh said just sit on it..... On WHAT that floppy thing grrrrrrrr well we just lay in bed and watched a film then after it finally got on with it but it still felt like he wasnt into it so i couldnt relax :(
> god no's what were gona do tonight hes going out about 3 hrs after i get home from work so because its scheduald hes just gona be a floppycock god this ttc sucks :(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks he just can not get in the mood when hes under pressure to perform but if i dont tell him it wont happen on time cos there is always people coming round ,
> i feel bad for him cos i know it must be hard for him too its just so hard ( unlike something else) lol
> not sure how to approch him tonight :(Click to expand...

Does he only have this issue when he thinks it's sex for TTC?


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> well last night was full of drama lol firs of all the guests that were coming round changed there mind so we had a glass of wine and i whent and put on my fishnet stockings and sexy undies and came down stairs oh had me walking round the front room for a couple of minuits before deciding he needed a shower ok so whent up stairs and waited in the bedroom oh came out of the shower and lay on the bed like a sack of potatoes all floppycocked grrr i tried everything i could just tell he just wasnt into it (cos he knew why we were doing it) so i started crying after oh said just sit on it..... On WHAT that floppy thing grrrrrrrr well we just lay in bed and watched a film then after it finally got on with it but it still felt like he wasnt into it so i couldnt relax :(
> god no's what were gona do tonight hes going out about 3 hrs after i get home from work so because its scheduald hes just gona be a floppycock god this ttc sucks :(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks he just can not get in the mood when hes under pressure to perform but if i dont tell him it wont happen on time cos there is always people coming round ,
> i feel bad for him cos i know it must be hard for him too its just so hard ( unlike something else) lol
> not sure how to approch him tonight :(Click to expand...
> 
> Does he only have this issue when he thinks it's sex for TTC?Click to expand...

yeah on monday he chased me up the stairs and threw me on the bed and wanted to go again right after i have tried not telling him when i ov and tried supprising him but somthing always gets in the way like people turning up at our house :(


----------



## harri

My DH is exactly the same, we've never ever had a problem until we started ttc and all of a sudden it just got really difficult to get him in the mood because he puts himself under so much pressure to get the job done!!! 

I tried not telling him that i use opks or when I'm fertile which has helped Xx


----------



## harri

It hasn't helped this cycle though, he said 'we don't have to do it every night you know, it's not like you're fertile this second' 'YES I AM!!!! 'arghhhhhhhhh 

I think it's because they want it so bad they put pressure on them selves to get it done rather than to enjoy it! Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> My DH is exactly the same, we've never ever had a problem until we started ttc and all of a sudden it just got really difficult to get him in the mood because he puts himself under so much pressure to get the job done!!!
> 
> I tried not telling him that i use opks or when I'm fertile which has helped Xx

i did try not telling him too but after missing the egg 3 times it just wasnt working but this cycle he actually asked me when i would be ovulating so he didnt help himself really ah well never mind im supposed to be taking it easy lol if it happens tonight it happens if not... Well better luck next time im not going to drop any hints at having sex tonight he knows im ovulating so i shall leave it to him to decide now so we shall see what happens.


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> My DH is exactly the same, we've never ever had a problem until we started ttc and all of a sudden it just got really difficult to get him in the mood because he puts himself under so much pressure to get the job done!!!
> 
> I tried not telling him that i use opks or when I'm fertile which has helped Xx
> 
> i did try not telling him too but after missing the egg 3 times it just wasnt working but this cycle he actually asked me when i would be ovulating so he didnt help himself really ah well never mind im supposed to be taking it easy lol if it happens tonight it happens if not... Well better luck next time im not going to drop any hints at having sex tonight he knows im ovulating so i shall leave it to him to decide now so we shall see what happens.Click to expand...

Everyone has a different definition of taking it easy! :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh man sorry to hear that about your nights ladies! Suffice to say once we got into bed last night it was...awkward at best...It happened but it was still weird lol 

My temp also SHOT up this morning...ALOT...


----------



## Icca19

Good morning girls, everyone ready to start the weekend?! I am!
I looked back at the posts and it seems some of you Oed early.....how do you know? 
I finally did and OPK yesterday after dinner and there were 2 lines (for the first time ever I saw 2 lines!) I know I'm a dork for getting excited but honestly its kinda nice to see 2 lines , even if it is just an OPK lol
Ok the test line was lighter than the control line so when should I O? When the line gets super dark ill O in a day or two right?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

SO I am guessing I am officially 1 DPO? None of my tickers will reflect my early O...boo


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Good morning girls, everyone ready to start the weekend?! I am!
> I looked back at the posts and it seems some of you Oed early.....how do you know?
> I finally did and OPK yesterday after dinner and there were 2 lines (for the first time ever I saw 2 lines!) I know I'm a dork for getting excited but honestly its kinda nice to see 2 lines , even if it is just an OPK lol
> Ok the test line was lighter than the control line so when should I O? When the line gets super dark ill O in a day or two right?

As dark or darker than the control line. Since I can't see the test to look at the difference, I am guessing you are still a few days away. Once you get your positive, I read that OV is typically 12-36 hours away; the common number seems to be 36.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> SO I am guessing I am officially 1 DPO? None of my tickers will reflect my early O...boo

Sounds to me like that is the case!


----------



## Icca19

Sorry to hear about everyones night as well :-( same thing here happening in the bedroom. Its like once they know preforming is for TTC it ends up being an issue. Not always a spoken but none the less you can still feel it in the air.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> SO I am guessing I am officially 1 DPO? None of my tickers will reflect my early O...boo

You are 1 DPO for sure! Yay Two Week Wait!!! My strips came too! :) Took one of each, I like to take an IC HPT when I know I'm not pregnant to see what kind of line it gets, if any, these did NOT :happydance: even better. I'll post pics in a minute!

Sorry you had a hard night Dmom, I'm mad at DH for getting wasted drunk, he has the maturity of a child, could strangle him with my bare hands.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Once the test line is starkly darker than the control line it will be positive. I had 3 definate positives on Thursday and then on Friday all 3 of them went back to negative.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> SO I am guessing I am officially 1 DPO? None of my tickers will reflect my early O...boo
> 
> You are 1 DPO for sure! Yay Two Week Wait!!! My strips came too! :) Took one of each, I like to take an IC HPT when I know I'm not pregnant to see what kind of line it gets, if any, these did NOT :happydance: even better. I'll post pics in a minute!
> 
> Sorry you had a hard night Dmom, I'm mad at DH for getting wasted drunk, he has the maturity of a child, could strangle him with my bare hands.Click to expand...

I do the HPT thing too; if there is going to be an evap, I like to get an idea of it so I can rule them out ahead of time, lol.

I certainly hope your D is trying to sleep off one hell of a hangover right now! I would suggest sending your kids into the bedroom with any number of very loud toys, and telling them that this one time, voracious jumping on the bed is required! :winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> SO I am guessing I am officially 1 DPO? None of my tickers will reflect my early O...boo
> 
> You are 1 DPO for sure! Yay Two Week Wait!!! My strips came too! :) Took one of each, I like to take an IC HPT when I know I'm not pregnant to see what kind of line it gets, if any, these did NOT :happydance: even better. I'll post pics in a minute!
> 
> Sorry you had a hard night Dmom, I'm mad at DH for getting wasted drunk, he has the maturity of a child, could strangle him with my bare hands.Click to expand...


That sucks. Thankfully DH doesn't drink. Well he every once in a bluemoon will have 1 or 2 but 3 is all he will ever have at one time. Like the saying in his squadron..."3 gets your keys" :haha:

I was so hoping that my IC's would have came today....All I have for HPT's are some FRER..2 in the box..don't want to use them until I have to kwim...I'm sure they will come Monday and anyway it's not like I will need them then either....I still have plenty of time....right:winkwink:

Anyone know where I can get a ticker that I can input my O date manually? None of the ones I have will let me. FF doesn't. I input my temp in my TCOYF chart this morning and there is a line running through kind of like "cross hairs" on FF. ANyone care to look at it? It also says that today is my "PEAK" day...what's that mean? HELP!!:haha:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> SO I am guessing I am officially 1 DPO? None of my tickers will reflect my early O...boo
> 
> You are 1 DPO for sure! Yay Two Week Wait!!! My strips came too! :) Took one of each, I like to take an IC HPT when I know I'm not pregnant to see what kind of line it gets, if any, these did NOT :happydance: even better. I'll post pics in a minute!
> 
> Sorry you had a hard night Dmom, I'm mad at DH for getting wasted drunk, he has the maturity of a child, could strangle him with my bare hands.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sucks. Thankfully DH doesn't drink. Well he every once in a bluemoon will have 1 or 2 but 3 is all he will ever have at one time. Like the saying in his squadron..."3 gets your keys" :haha:
> 
> I was so hoping that my IC's would have came today....All I have for HPT's are some FRER..2 in the box..don't want to use them until I have to kwim...I'm sure they will come Monday and anyway it's not like I will need them then either....I still have plenty of time....right:winkwink:
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a ticker that I can input my O date manually? None of the ones I have will let me. FF doesn't. I input my temp in my TCOYF chart this morning and there is a line running through kind of like "cross hairs" on FF. ANyone care to look at it? It also says that today is my "PEAK" day...what's that mean? HELP!!:haha:Click to expand...

Your FF chart will change on it's own after 3 days of high temps, so day after tomorrow, or your countdown to pregnancy ticker if you reset your cycle length to what it will be now with an early O. And NO you do NOT need the HPT's yet!! You'll pass the early testing bug and we'll all be doomed! here's my IC's

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0700-1.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> SO I am guessing I am officially 1 DPO? None of my tickers will reflect my early O...boo
> 
> You are 1 DPO for sure! Yay Two Week Wait!!! My strips came too! :) Took one of each, I like to take an IC HPT when I know I'm not pregnant to see what kind of line it gets, if any, these did NOT :happydance: even better. I'll post pics in a minute!
> 
> Sorry you had a hard night Dmom, I'm mad at DH for getting wasted drunk, he has the maturity of a child, could strangle him with my bare hands.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sucks. Thankfully DH doesn't drink. Well he every once in a bluemoon will have 1 or 2 but 3 is all he will ever have at one time. Like the saying in his squadron..."3 gets your keys" :haha:
> 
> I was so hoping that my IC's would have came today....All I have for HPT's are some FRER..2 in the box..don't want to use them until I have to kwim...I'm sure they will come Monday and anyway it's not like I will need them then either....I still have plenty of time....right:winkwink:
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a ticker that I can input my O date manually? None of the ones I have will let me. FF doesn't. I input my temp in my TCOYF chart this morning and there is a line running through kind of like "cross hairs" on FF. ANyone care to look at it? It also says that today is my "PEAK" day...what's that mean? HELP!!:haha:Click to expand...

The saying in my DH's Army world is "if my wife bitches at me again, i will go suck start a shotgun," LOL.

I tried to look at your chart, but it said I don't have access. Can you fix that?


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> SO I am guessing I am officially 1 DPO? None of my tickers will reflect my early O...boo
> 
> You are 1 DPO for sure! Yay Two Week Wait!!! My strips came too! :) Took one of each, I like to take an IC HPT when I know I'm not pregnant to see what kind of line it gets, if any, these did NOT :happydance: even better. I'll post pics in a minute!
> 
> Sorry you had a hard night Dmom, I'm mad at DH for getting wasted drunk, he has the maturity of a child, could strangle him with my bare hands.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sucks. Thankfully DH doesn't drink. Well he every once in a bluemoon will have 1 or 2 but 3 is all he will ever have at one time. Like the saying in his squadron..."3 gets your keys" :haha:
> 
> I was so hoping that my IC's would have came today....All I have for HPT's are some FRER..2 in the box..don't want to use them until I have to kwim...I'm sure they will come Monday and anyway it's not like I will need them then either....I still have plenty of time....right:winkwink:
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a ticker that I can input my O date manually? None of the ones I have will let me. FF doesn't. I input my temp in my TCOYF chart this morning and there is a line running through kind of like "cross hairs" on FF. ANyone care to look at it? It also says that today is my "PEAK" day...what's that mean? HELP!!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> The saying in my DH's Army world is "if my wife bitches at me again, i will go suck start a shotgun," LOL.
> 
> I tried to look at your chart, but it said I don't have access. Can you fix that?Click to expand...

Click on her FF chart, her TCOYF chart is snobby :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mammag- Your IC looks pretty close. I realized this morning, after looking at my last few months data, I always get my surge on a Sunday and Monday; it has never changed. So, this last week's was either correct and early, or I will get it tomorrow. Who the hell knows?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> SO I am guessing I am officially 1 DPO? None of my tickers will reflect my early O...boo
> 
> You are 1 DPO for sure! Yay Two Week Wait!!! My strips came too! :) Took one of each, I like to take an IC HPT when I know I'm not pregnant to see what kind of line it gets, if any, these did NOT :happydance: even better. I'll post pics in a minute!
> 
> Sorry you had a hard night Dmom, I'm mad at DH for getting wasted drunk, he has the maturity of a child, could strangle him with my bare hands.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sucks. Thankfully DH doesn't drink. Well he every once in a bluemoon will have 1 or 2 but 3 is all he will ever have at one time. Like the saying in his squadron..."3 gets your keys" :haha:
> 
> I was so hoping that my IC's would have came today....All I have for HPT's are some FRER..2 in the box..don't want to use them until I have to kwim...I'm sure they will come Monday and anyway it's not like I will need them then either....I still have plenty of time....right:winkwink:
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a ticker that I can input my O date manually? None of the ones I have will let me. FF doesn't. I input my temp in my TCOYF chart this morning and there is a line running through kind of like "cross hairs" on FF. ANyone care to look at it? It also says that today is my "PEAK" day...what's that mean? HELP!!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Your FF chart will change on it's own after 3 days of high temps, so day after tomorrow, or your countdown to pregnancy ticker if you reset your cycle length to what it will be now with an early O. And NO you do NOT need the HPT's yet!! You'll pass the early testing bug and we'll all be doomed! here's my IC's
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0700-1.jpgClick to expand...

Ok so I still have to wait for tomorrow's temp and the next day to get crosshairs? Ok I can wait:winkwink: I just wanted to be able to update my tickers cause they all seem to think I still have 3 more days until I ovulate..kwim? The Countdown one says that. My last cycle length was 31 days I am confused on luteal length...I was trying to tweak it by choosing anywhere from 12 days to 19 which is the limit and it still won't reflect that I am 1DPO...I dunno I just want to be able to see it...:blush:

I WILL NOT TEST EARLY....PROMISE...Ok wait I can't really promise that. But I will promise that I will not symptom spot here nor talk about testing early...I honestly doubt that we did it this cycle anyhow to be totally honest. I said this to dh last night...But like I said..Oh well there is still next month...lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh and by the way....Your OPK looks promising....Test again around 3 p.m. I will bet you it will be darker...Mine was just like that...then at 3 p.m. it was darker and then at 9 p.m. It was BOLDLY darker!


----------



## dachsundmom

As far as I am concerned, you can test early, lol! I will, can't fight it and hide it. You just can't ask if it means anything that your big mac tasted funny, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> As far as I am concerned, you can test early, lol! I will, can't fight it and hide it. You just can't ask if it means anything that your big mac tasted funny, lol.


What does it mean that I wanna vomit just thinking about a Big Mac now???:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> As far as I am concerned, you can test early, lol! I will, can't fight it and hide it. You just can't ask if it means anything that your big mac tasted funny, lol.
> 
> 
> What does it mean that I wanna vomit just thinking about a Big Mac now???:haha::haha:Click to expand...

It means you have more will power than I do, lol. :winkwink:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> As far as I am concerned, you can test early, lol! I will, can't fight it and hide it. You just can't ask if it means anything that your big mac tasted funny, lol.
> 
> 
> What does it mean that I wanna vomit just thinking about a Big Mac now???:haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It means you have more will power than I do, lol. :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl: I've never had a big mac before? Always wanted to try one but just never got around to it :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> As far as I am concerned, you can test early, lol! I will, can't fight it and hide it. You just can't ask if it means anything that your big mac tasted funny, lol.
> 
> 
> What does it mean that I wanna vomit just thinking about a Big Mac now???:haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It means you have more will power than I do, lol. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I've never had a big mac before? Always wanted to try one but just never got around to it :shrug:Click to expand...

You have got to be kidding me! Lol. I have a deep seeded love for anything at MickeyD's. I think it's because my mom never let me eat any fast food or sugar growing up; so I cannot get enough of anything out of the deep fryer now. :thumbup:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I totally adore McDonald's but Big Macs have always grossed me out! lol We are so used to eating chicken/turkey in our house (that's all dh can have) and when we go out they all eat Chicken so I make it a federal case if I can't get my beef but I have to say Big Mac's are not on MY menu!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

What does it mean that I want to go in the kitchen and deep fry some chicken wings and slather them in Frank's RedHot at 1030 in the morning?? lmbo


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Probably only that I am starving and I couldn't get my "after BD'ing" snack last night...lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, and I WORKED at McDonalds for TWO years! I just don't like onions and mayonnaise and stuff like that, picky eater, so never tried one! I'm a loser I know, pretty sure I could be drawn and quartered for admitting in public that I've never had one! Hope my OPK is positive tonight, it keeps getting super dark and then light and then invisible and then dark again, just want to get this 2ww under way!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hmmm. Chicken wings and McDonald's! Sounds very good right now. I am currently working on cold Chinese food from last night, lol.

I am not sure that if I worked at McD, that I could ever eat the food again! I am sure that there is something done to the food, that will totally revolt me; I do not want to know, lol.


----------



## Icca19

Mammag when I took the OPK that's what mine looked like. Yesterday was a little bit lighter but not by much. If you put todays and yesterdays side by side you could see a difference (getting darker) I'm so pumped right now!  also I believe I'm Oing on my left side (past 4 months its been on the right) after hearing that left side gossip I'm adding that one to my google search list! Lol

I'm not that proud to say that DH and I were both a little tippsy last night. I went through 3 pitchers of daquaries between all the girls (all 2 of them including myself) DH was sticking to his favorite drinks: vokda and redbull. Needless to say it was a long night ;-) 
I can't help but feel bad for drinking, I feel like I should be preping my body for a marathon or something. I feel bad for drinking but then again I need to take it easy. Its so hard sometimes to watch girls party it up and BAM! Just like that there prego. It baffels my mind.....ok my done ranting


----------



## Icca19

I too had the pleasure of working at McDonalds (ah good ol high school times) but now, no way am I eating that stuff. I'm not a health food junkie ( love me some sweets) but I do have a thing with processed food and high fructose corn syrup. 
Anything sweet ill bake or make. I LOVE to cook!

Chinese food is always good though!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Mammag when I took the OPK that's what mine looked like. Yesterday was a little bit lighter but not by much. If you put todays and yesterdays side by side you could see a difference (getting darker) I'm so pumped right now!  also I believe I'm Oing on my left side (past 4 months its been on the right) after hearing that left side gossip I'm adding that one to my google search list! Lol
> 
> I'm not that proud to say that DH and I were both a little tippsy last night. I went through 3 pitchers of daquaries between all the girls (all 2 of them including myself) DH was sticking to his favorite drinks: vokda and redbull. Needless to say it was a long night ;-)
> I can't help but feel bad for drinking, I feel like I should be preping my body for a marathon or something. I feel bad for drinking but then again I need to take it easy. Its so hard sometimes to watch girls party it up and BAM! Just like that there prego. It baffels my mind.....ok my done ranting

Do NOT feel badly for enjoying your night; you have done nothing wrong! You are not pregnant, :cry:, and even a drink or two in the TWW is ok, if you are comfortable with it. I am glad you had a good time!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls, my Dh went to the grocery and picked up some new OPK for me- he came home with the Answer brand strips; never used them. Anybody familiar with them? Sadly, I won't get to use them until tonight, as we have stuff with his family later this afternoon.


----------



## Maidenet

Its hard not to get so obsessed over it, but ont he other hand its not the best thing to do! 
Its turning sex into a thing just for a baby as im wanting it so much.... and I dont want that....

Trying my hardest not to think about it but it really is VERY hard xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Maidenet said:


> Its hard not to get so obsessed over it, but ont he other hand its not the best thing to do!
> Its turning sex into a thing just for a baby as im wanting it so much.... and I dont want that....
> 
> Trying my hardest not to think about it but it really is VERY hard xxxx

:hugs:...it is very hard! Best of luck!


----------



## Icca19

Sometimes it gets to me, its a difficult and heartbreaking thing sometimes but I will confess that joining B&B has helped me cope, especially if DH had heard enough symptom spotting and test scoping lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> Mammag when I took the OPK that's what mine looked like. Yesterday was a little bit lighter but not by much. If you put todays and yesterdays side by side you could see a difference (getting darker) I'm so pumped right now!  also I believe I'm Oing on my left side (past 4 months its been on the right) after hearing that left side gossip I'm adding that one to my google search list! Lol
> 
> I'm not that proud to say that DH and I were both a little tippsy last night. I went through 3 pitchers of daquaries between all the girls (all 2 of them including myself) DH was sticking to his favorite drinks: vokda and redbull. Needless to say it was a long night ;-)
> I can't help but feel bad for drinking, I feel like I should be preping my body for a marathon or something. I feel bad for drinking but then again I need to take it easy. Its so hard sometimes to watch girls party it up and BAM! Just like that there prego. It baffels my mind.....ok my done ranting

Maybe that's the secret after all....Get totally trashed and have sex WITH DH like you just met and maybe it will work!! Works for all those one night stands!:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

ugh ok so OH is about to go out and wont be back till early hrs i left it to him and what a suppries no bd, i ovulated today so it will probibly be too late to catch the egg by the time he gets home so looks like im out before the tww even starts grrrrrr so fed up :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> SO I am guessing I am officially 1 DPO? None of my tickers will reflect my early O...boo
> 
> You are 1 DPO for sure! Yay Two Week Wait!!! My strips came too! :) Took one of each, I like to take an IC HPT when I know I'm not pregnant to see what kind of line it gets, if any, these did NOT :happydance: even better. I'll post pics in a minute!
> 
> Sorry you had a hard night Dmom, I'm mad at DH for getting wasted drunk, he has the maturity of a child, could strangle him with my bare hands.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sucks. Thankfully DH doesn't drink. Well he every once in a bluemoon will have 1 or 2 but 3 is all he will ever have at one time. Like the saying in his squadron..."3 gets your keys" :haha:
> 
> I was so hoping that my IC's would have came today....All I have for HPT's are some FRER..2 in the box..don't want to use them until I have to kwim...I'm sure they will come Monday and anyway it's not like I will need them then either....I still have plenty of time....right:winkwink:
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a ticker that I can input my O date manually? None of the ones I have will let me. FF doesn't. I input my temp in my TCOYF chart this morning and there is a line running through kind of like "cross hairs" on FF. ANyone care to look at it? It also says that today is my "PEAK" day...what's that mean? HELP!!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> The saying in my DH's Army world is "if my wife bitches at me again, i will go suck start a shotgun," LOL.
> 
> I tried to look at your chart, but it said I don't have access. Can you fix that?Click to expand...

See I call that quote funny...but sadly around here Dh has had to respond to alot of airman that have indeed done the whole suck starting...Selfish people. Anyhoo...Most people in our "world" are notorious for not sticking to the "3 gets your keys" and very often are being the ones arrested for DUI instead of arresting the perp..kwim? Keith has had MANY a troop do this. Stupid dudes. I think because he is a Senior NCO he has to set the standard and just lives by it.


Anyhoo...I don't know why you guys can't see my chart. How do I change the settings so you can view it?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> SO I am guessing I am officially 1 DPO? None of my tickers will reflect my early O...boo
> 
> You are 1 DPO for sure! Yay Two Week Wait!!! My strips came too! :) Took one of each, I like to take an IC HPT when I know I'm not pregnant to see what kind of line it gets, if any, these did NOT :happydance: even better. I'll post pics in a minute!
> 
> Sorry you had a hard night Dmom, I'm mad at DH for getting wasted drunk, he has the maturity of a child, could strangle him with my bare hands.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sucks. Thankfully DH doesn't drink. Well he every once in a bluemoon will have 1 or 2 but 3 is all he will ever have at one time. Like the saying in his squadron..."3 gets your keys" :haha:
> 
> I was so hoping that my IC's would have came today....All I have for HPT's are some FRER..2 in the box..don't want to use them until I have to kwim...I'm sure they will come Monday and anyway it's not like I will need them then either....I still have plenty of time....right:winkwink:
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a ticker that I can input my O date manually? None of the ones I have will let me. FF doesn't. I input my temp in my TCOYF chart this morning and there is a line running through kind of like "cross hairs" on FF. ANyone care to look at it? It also says that today is my "PEAK" day...what's that mean? HELP!!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> The saying in my DH's Army world is "if my wife bitches at me again, i will go suck start a shotgun," LOL.
> 
> I tried to look at your chart, but it said I don't have access. Can you fix that?Click to expand...
> 
> Click on her FF chart, her TCOYF chart is snobby :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I didn't know you couldnt see the TCOYF one either...let me look at that one cause I haven't even messed with the settings...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, and I WORKED at McDonalds for TWO years! I just don't like onions and mayonnaise and stuff like that, picky eater, so never tried one! I'm a loser I know, pretty sure I could be drawn and quartered for admitting in public that I've never had one! Hope my OPK is positive tonight, it keeps getting super dark and then light and then invisible and then dark again, just want to get this 2ww under way!


I also worked at McDonald's when I was a teenager. I always worked the order window so I never really dealt with food directly. I just always hated how greasy the floors were there....ick



BTW...Found a site for tickers where I can actually input my own O date...and it's soo cute!! :winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> ugh ok so OH is about to go out and wont be back till early hrs i left it to him and what a suppries no bd, i ovulated today so it will probibly be too late to catch the egg by the time he gets home so looks like im out before the tww even starts grrrrrr so fed up :(

Sorry to hear that! So he didn't want to BD before he went out? I'm sure that there is a possibility that you can still catch it if you guys do it when he gets home. FX'd for you.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> ugh ok so OH is about to go out and wont be back till early hrs i left it to him and what a suppries no bd, i ovulated today so it will probibly be too late to catch the egg by the time he gets home so looks like im out before the tww even starts grrrrrr so fed up :(
> 
> Sorry to hear that! So he didn't want to BD before he went out? I'm sure that there is a possibility that you can still catch it if you guys do it when he gets home. FX'd for you.:hugs:Click to expand...

well he knew i was ovulating today we bd last night but he it took a while to get going cos he knows it for a pupose so i wanted to see if he would make an effot today knowing that im ovulating so when he was just about to go out i mentiond that he forgot somthing and he then said wait till i get home grrrr men
i got a pos opk at 6pm last night so i really dont know if theres much chance of catching the egg :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Am I the only one who hasn't worked in fast food? Lol. 

Wannabe- I hope you DH comes through for you (pun intended)

Afwife- I get what you mean about the joke; I laugh at them, but the stories I hear are just awful...

I just spent a day with the FIL...good guy, but I am drained...AF career guy too!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So your FIL is AF but your Dh went Army? lol


----------



## mammag

Hi guys! I'm home! Went over and spent the day at the springs. DH is out of the dog house, as much as I hate it it's hard for me to stay too mad at him :shrug: OPK's never got darker :( Also; I only had that one brief instance of EWCM the other day, so thinking that it won't be positive for another couple of days at least, looks like another CD18 O for me, you guys will be half way through your wait before I even O! 

Dmom, I've used the answer one's, I'll post a pic in a minute, it's one of the tests that only get dark on one side IYKWIM? Hang on, I'll just show you! 

And this is assuming they are the dipstrips, are they?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> So your FIL is AF but your Dh went Army? lol

Lol. My FIL was was a pilot and career AF; MIL was a flight nurse. My DH and BIL both went Army, lol. Maybe they decided they liked green better, IDK. Lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Hi guys! I'm home! Went over and spent the day at the springs. DH is out of the dog house, as much as I hate it it's hard for me to stay too mad at him :shrug: OPK's never got darker :( Also; I only had that one brief instance of EWCM the other day, so thinking that it won't be positive for another couple of days at least, looks like another CD18 O for me, you guys will be half way through your wait before I even O!
> 
> Dmom, I've used the answer one's, I'll post a pic in a minute, it's one of the tests that only get dark on one side IYKWIM? Hang on, I'll just show you!
> 
> And this is assuming they are the dipstrips, are they?

They are the dipstrips, I've used the midstream; those are the ones that gave me the lines that made me think I Ovd early- they were over 50% dark. The DH came home from the store and said, "I don't think you've tried these yet"...lol.


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/opkprogression.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Mammag- I see you got your positive on FMU...are these strips better using it instead of later in the day?


----------



## dachsundmom

What about that one between CD14-15?


----------



## mammag

I wouldn't recommend it unless you are very used to your bodies Lh surge length and strength, I knew it was going to be positive that day because of the test that was so dark the night before as well as all of the other Ovulation symptoms I was having, strong pains, tender boobs, had a really strong O last month, but even so you can tell I didn't fully trust the FMU test so I took some dollar tree tests to confirm, and as you can see, my surge lasts all day but is much darker by evening and gone by night.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I wouldn't recommend it unless you are very used to your bodies Lh surge length and strength, I knew it was going to be positive that day because of the test that was so dark the night before as well as all of the other Ovulation symptoms I was having, strong pains, tender boobs, had a really strong O last month, but even so you can tell I didn't fully trust the FMU test so I took some dollar tree tests to confirm, and as you can see, my surge lasts all day but is much darker by evening and gone by night.

I typically carry my surge for a full 24 hours and have physical symptoms that go with it. I must say, my favorite tests are the One Step tests. They have never failed me. The strip on these Answer ones is very thin.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So how goes it tonight ladies? I am super bored. Just put the kiddos to bed. Dh is watching UFC crap...I like it ok but I have a raging headache and I am out of tylenol....(*What does that mean?* teehee)


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> So how goes it tonight ladies? I am super bored. Just put the kiddos to bed. Dh is watching UFC crap...I like it ok but I have a raging headache and I am out of tylenol....(*What does that mean?* teehee)

It means you need to go to the store! lol:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> So how goes it tonight ladies? I am super bored. Just put the kiddos to bed. Dh is watching UFC crap...I like it ok but I have a raging headache and I am out of tylenol....(*What does that mean?* teehee)
> 
> It means you need to go to the store! lol:happydance:Click to expand...

Correction...It means DH needs to go to the store....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls!

I hope everyone had better nights than were had previously...as for me, after a day with the in laws, I pretty much passed out cold, lol. This is after I played a round of Angry Birds; IDK if any of you have ever played before, but I am totally addicted, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

well what a disaster oh got home at 3 am and fell straight to sleep then woke up at 12 noon all he had to say was "im hungry" so its taken till 3pm for us to finally talk and lets just say there were tears :'( oh said that i should have started somthing and i dont help????? Wtf i tried everything so i told him that it not the one with the problem its him that needs to change the way he thinks about sex and maby he will enjoy it and said maby you just dont want to so then he just got hold of me and cuddled me while i cried and he apologised.
God ttc is such a rollercoster filled with emotions and now i have puffy eyes :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> well what a disaster oh got home at 3 am and fell straight to sleep then woke up at 12 noon all he had to say was "im hungry" so its taken till 3pm for us to finally talk and lets just say there were tears :'( oh said that i should have started somthing and i dont help????? Wtf i tried everything so i told him that it not the one with the problem its him that needs to change the way he thinks about sex and maby he will enjoy it and said maby you just dont want to so then he just got hold of me and cuddled me while i cried and he apologised.
> God ttc is such a rollercoster filled with emotions and now i have puffy eyes :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

This is my OPK from 9:30ish. My digi is still not smiling at me, but I am starting to feel the physical side of OV...maybe? Lol


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 219851
> 
> 
> This is my OPK from 9:30ish. My digi is still not smiling at me, but I am starting to feel the physical side of OV...maybe? Lol

i think you may get a smiley pee stick tomorrow ;) x


----------



## Icca19

Wanabeamama sorry to hear about your night :-( it does get emotional at times I know. Iv had times where I'm crying and don't even know why, DH finds it rather funny lol I don't. (At that time) but then later we both laugh about it.
Ah! And I too must confess my love for angery birds! Lol 
We wer e going to watch that UFC fight as well but the weather coorperated and we took the kids to the drive in (kung fu panda 2!) It was fun but we were up til 2am.

So I need some advice: my FMU with the OPKs is ALMOST +, if I test mid day its -. Could the strength of the LH just be stronger in the am(hence the darker line) and I just haven't ovulated yet? I'm only on CD13 so its still kinda early.
Mammag I saw you had acouple that were almost + days before your surge. 
I def can tell when I'm ovulating (I get really strong signs and symptoms) this is my first month temping and testing to see if my boby signs match up with the strips and chart. . . . I'm so scared I'm not going to ovulate this month.


----------



## mammag

That one that isn't marked was an FMU, which doesn't really count cuz it can be darker than it's supposed to be with FMU IYKWIM, it wasn't positive, but it was pretty dark, the ones during the day were always pretty light until I got my surge. OPK is STILL negative today, with no O symptoms in sight? Which sucks, I'd already had EWCM for days by this time last cycle, hope my O isn't super late :( Don't know why my O varies so much, it's so frustrating, DH still didn't get any last night, I know I'm not fertile so cutting him off wasn't that big of a deal (at least not to me :haha:) 

We were in the car yesterday and DH started talking to me about adopting! I listened to him and all but I'm just not ready to go there yet, still feel like we can make another baby on our own :cry: It makes me sad that he's starting to think we might not.


----------



## Aliciatm

mammag can i crawl under a rock a squish myself... lol:pop: i wanna disapear i cant believe im so stupid :shrug: for thinking this month was it..


----------



## mammag

Aliciatm said:


> mammag can i crawl under a rock a squish myself... lol:pop: i wanna disapear i cant believe im so stupid :shrug: for thinking this month was it..

Did AF get you hun :hugs: I'm sorry.


----------



## Aliciatm

no its due tomorrow bfn this morning.. just hate it already.. i know she is gonna show up but when my temp keeps going up.. its in my sig if you wanna look you can see its going up but not when i oed or anything.. i thought it was suppose to drop day before af?? im lost im tired of being hopeful. im tired of using opks, and buying hpts im tired of it all.


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> well what a disaster oh got home at 3 am and fell straight to sleep then woke up at 12 noon all he had to say was "im hungry" so its taken till 3pm for us to finally talk and lets just say there were tears :'( oh said that i should have started somthing and i dont help????? Wtf i tried everything so i told him that it not the one with the problem its him that needs to change the way he thinks about sex and maby he will enjoy it and said maby you just dont want to so then he just got hold of me and cuddled me while i cried and he apologised.
> God ttc is such a rollercoster filled with emotions and now i have puffy eyes :(

What days did you get to :sex: As long as you have in the last 4 days your so still in, It's hard on our hubby's too, I hate it when they give excuses though (i.e. you should have started something) sometimes I wish we could just smack them!! I'm sorry you had a bad night :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Aliciatm said:


> no its due tomorrow bfn this morning.. just hate it already.. i know she is gonna show up but when my temp keeps going up.. its in my sig if you wanna look you can see its going up but not when i oed or anything.. i thought it was suppose to drop day before af?? im lost im tired of being hopeful. im tired of using opks, and buying hpts im tired of it all.

Yeah, by the looks of that chart I'd say you probably shouldn't expect the witch by tomorrow. Maybe you aren't as far along as you think you are? It's not over until the witch shows her ugly face :thumbup:


----------



## Aliciatm

so she wont be here tomorrow??? you think so? i was thinking by the looks of my opks i ovulated on cd 18??? which on my chart is a dip day i know its all confusing bc i didnt hardly temp at all... but then i started temping every morning.. so... im thinking im 11dpo?


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag i started using fertility friend this cycle i dont understand my chart please could you have a look or anyone else that wants a look feel free lol

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> mammag i started using fertility friend this cycle i dont understand my chart please could you have a look or anyone else that wants a look feel free lol
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0

Go to Settings Under Account over on the left hand side of your page, click home page settings and on the top will be the url to your chart.


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> well what a disaster oh got home at 3 am and fell straight to sleep then woke up at 12 noon all he had to say was "im hungry" so its taken till 3pm for us to finally talk and lets just say there were tears :'( oh said that i should have started somthing and i dont help????? Wtf i tried everything so i told him that it not the one with the problem its him that needs to change the way he thinks about sex and maby he will enjoy it and said maby you just dont want to so then he just got hold of me and cuddled me while i cried and he apologised.
> God ttc is such a rollercoster filled with emotions and now i have puffy eyes :(
> 
> What days did you get to :sex: As long as you have in the last 4 days your so still in, It's hard on our hubby's too, I hate it when they give excuses though (i.e. you should have started something) sometimes I wish we could just smack them!! I'm sorry you had a bad night :hugs:Click to expand...

we :sex: late friday night (the day i got my pos opk) but nothing since :( 
i feel bad for him but i really do wish he could prepare his mind differently when it comes to :sex: i try all kinds of things to distract him but it doesnt work when it comes to ov day :( i might have to try and tell him another day next time and try that again and just hope that there are no interuptions or questions like cant it wait till tomorrow grrr


----------



## wanabeamama

Image: https://url.of.your.image


----------



## wanabeamama

oops that didnt work lol


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> well what a disaster oh got home at 3 am and fell straight to sleep then woke up at 12 noon all he had to say was "im hungry" so its taken till 3pm for us to finally talk and lets just say there were tears :'( oh said that i should have started somthing and i dont help????? Wtf i tried everything so i told him that it not the one with the problem its him that needs to change the way he thinks about sex and maby he will enjoy it and said maby you just dont want to so then he just got hold of me and cuddled me while i cried and he apologised.
> God ttc is such a rollercoster filled with emotions and now i have puffy eyes :(
> 
> What days did you get to :sex: As long as you have in the last 4 days your so still in, It's hard on our hubby's too, I hate it when they give excuses though (i.e. you should have started something) sometimes I wish we could just smack them!! I'm sorry you had a bad night :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> we :sex: late friday night (the day i got my pos opk) but nothing since :(
> i feel bad for him but i really do wish he could prepare his mind differently when it comes to :sex: i try all kinds of things to distract him but it doesnt work when it comes to ov day :( i might have to try and tell him another day next time and try that again and just hope that there are no interuptions or questions like cant it wait till tomorrow grrrClick to expand...

Then you are in for sure, you had sex 12-24 hours before ovulation which is perfect timing, so you don't even need to worry about not BD'ing on the other days, all is well, hopefully there won't be a next month for you!


----------



## wanabeamama

still dont thnk thats right

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## mammag

@Alicia, I'd say no, she won't, I can't really tell when you ovulated from your chart as the information is sporadic, so just wait a couple of more days and if your temp stays high then test again.


----------



## mammag

Hmmm, it doesn't work either! Can you just save the image and upload it as a picture! Lol, cuz I don't really know what's gone wrong, that link should have worked :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama




----------



## mammag

It looks like you may be a slow riser? Have you charted before this at all? It doesn't affect your fertility at all so don't worry about that, slow risers just don't see a drastic rise after ovulation, it kind of moves up slowly, As long as it stays higher than it is today I would say you definitely ovulated yesterday, with some very well timed BD! Yay!


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> It looks like you may be a slow riser? Have you charted before this at all? It doesn't affect your fertility at all so don't worry about that, slow risers just don't see a drastic rise after ovulation, it kind of moves up slowly, As long as it stays higher than it is today I would say you definitely ovulated yesterday, with some very well timed BD! Yay!

ive never charted before, the temp i took thismorning was about an hour earlier than normal but im not sure witch way it alers your temp eg higher or lower?


----------



## dachsundmom

@mammag- did you get a chance to look at the pic I posted? I'm taking a mental poll, lol. 

Girls- it would seem our vow to be laid back is starting to wane, lol. We need a pick me up, we are heading into dangerous territory!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> @mammag- did you get a chance to look at the pic I posted? I'm taking a mental poll, lol.
> 
> Girls- it would seem our vow to be laid back is starting to wane, lol. We need a pick me up, we are heading into dangerous territory!

i agree :thumbup: i think im letting the team down,lol now that im 1dpo NO MORE TALKING ABOUT TTC i promise

time for fun :happydance: :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @mammag- did you get a chance to look at the pic I posted? I'm taking a mental poll, lol.
> 
> Girls- it would seem our vow to be laid back is starting to wane, lol. We need a pick me up, we are heading into dangerous territory!
> 
> i agree :thumbup: i think im letting the team down,lol now that im 1dpo NO MORE TALKING ABOUT TTC i promise
> 
> time for fun :happydance: :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:Click to expand...

I was not focusing on any particular person, lol. Trust me, I am right there with ya! It so so damned hard!:dohh:


----------



## suffolksarah

Hey all!!! havent been on this tread yet. just got in from my week camping, so really chilled and relaxed!! Guess what.... I havent poas at all, no opks for me. kind of hard to do when your walking up lots of mountians and weeing in bushes, to pull out a opk and wee on it!!! so not going to use them this month. its now cd13 for me didnt dtd last night, but did the previous two nights (doing it in the tent with people sleeping/chatting 6 meters away, was kinda a thrill!!!, and going to force the oh to tonight, although we are both shattered, but hey, !! 
Still been temping, so should see my rise tomorrow or the next day.
ladies i need your advise.... i have just noticed a verruca on my foot... uggghhh.... should i use Bazuka (dont think thats spelt right) or not. will it effect ttc? Ideas please!!! 
Are we carrying on chatting here or going over to the tww, or carriny on from the last tww thread? I hope its a lucky thread this time! xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

suffolksarah said:


> Hey all!!! havent been on this tread yet. just got in from my week camping, so really chilled and relaxed!! Guess what.... I havent poas at all, no opks for me. kind of hard to do when your walking up lots of mountians and weeing in bushes, to pull out a opk and wee on it!!! so not going to use them this month. its now cd13 for me didnt dtd last night, but did the previous two nights (doing it in the tent with people sleeping/chatting 6 meters away, was kinda a thrill!!!, and going to force the oh to tonight, although we are both shattered, but hey, !!
> Still been temping, so should see my rise tomorrow or the next day.
> ladies i need your advise.... i have just noticed a verruca on my foot... uggghhh.... should i use Bazuka (dont think thats spelt right) or not. will it effect ttc? Ideas please!!!
> Are we carrying on chatting here or going over to the tww, or carriny on from the last tww thread? I hope its a lucky thread this time! xxx

Welcome back my dear and you are my hero for not POAS at all, lol. :happydance: I am pretty sure this thread is staying here; I haven't heard any differently...and I am not sure what you are asking about your foot! Lol


----------



## mammag

suffolksarah said:


> Hey all!!! havent been on this tread yet. just got in from my week camping, so really chilled and relaxed!! Guess what.... I havent poas at all, no opks for me. kind of hard to do when your walking up lots of mountians and weeing in bushes, to pull out a opk and wee on it!!! so not going to use them this month. its now cd13 for me didnt dtd last night, but did the previous two nights (doing it in the tent with people sleeping/chatting 6 meters away, was kinda a thrill!!!, and going to force the oh to tonight, although we are both shattered, but hey, !!
> Still been temping, so should see my rise tomorrow or the next day.
> ladies i need your advise.... i have just noticed a verruca on my foot... uggghhh.... should i use Bazuka (dont think thats spelt right) or not. will it effect ttc? Ideas please!!!
> Are we carrying on chatting here or going over to the tww, or carriny on from the last tww thread? I hope its a lucky thread this time! xxx

I've found just those simple little dr. scholls freeze off things work perfectly, and their easy to use. Congrats for not peeing on anything! Lol! I think I would go into physical withdrawal if I didn't pee on SOMETHING while waiting to ovulate!! 

Well, CP is very soft and EWCM has arrived!! Yay, so I'm going to O and am officially going to stop worrying that I won't! 

I'll take a look at the pics :flower:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 219851
> 
> 
> This is my OPK from 9:30ish. My digi is still not smiling at me, but I am starting to feel the physical side of OV...maybe? Lol

Found em! Lol, this thread builds so quickly when I leave that sometimes I miss posts. Assuming those aren't FMU they are very very dark, and will probably be positive by this evening/tomorrow! :happydance: Yay!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @mammag- did you get a chance to look at the pic I posted? I'm taking a mental poll, lol.
> 
> Girls- it would seem our vow to be laid back is starting to wane, lol. We need a pick me up, we are heading into dangerous territory!
> 
> i agree :thumbup: i think im letting the team down,lol now that im 1dpo NO MORE TALKING ABOUT TTC i promise
> 
> time for fun :happydance: :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:Click to expand...
> 
> I was not focusing on any particular person, lol. Trust me, I am right there with ya! It so so damned hard!:dohh:Click to expand...

you just made me think about my actions and slap myself haha i guess that shows that were all here to keep each other from going off the rails :yellowcard:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219851
> 
> 
> This is my OPK from 9:30ish. My digi is still not smiling at me, but I am starting to feel the physical side of OV...maybe? Lol
> 
> Found em! Lol, this thread builds so quickly when I leave that sometimes I miss posts. Assuming those aren't FMU they are very very dark, and will probably be positive by this evening/tomorrow! :happydance: Yay!Click to expand...

It is SMU...for whatever reason, I am one of those that synthesizes LH early in the day instead of needing to build it in my urine. My guess is it will be positive by tomorrow morning...next month, I am going to break down and buy the FR Daily Test.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219851
> 
> 
> This is my OPK from 9:30ish. My digi is still not smiling at me, but I am starting to feel the physical side of OV...maybe? Lol
> 
> Found em! Lol, this thread builds so quickly when I leave that sometimes I miss posts. Assuming those aren't FMU they are very very dark, and will probably be positive by this evening/tomorrow! :happydance: Yay!Click to expand...
> 
> It is SMU...for whatever reason, I am one of those that synthesizes LH early in the day instead of needing to build it in my urine. My guess is it will be positive by tomorrow morning...next month, I am going to break down and buy the FR Daily Test.Click to expand...

I'm like that too (kind of) my tests will be technically positive (control line as dark as test line) the night before I get My true positive, test line way darker than control. So really I know that if I don't have a 'positive' at like 10pm that I'm not going to get my surge the next day and I don't even need to test, but alas; I can not help myself!


----------



## dachsundmom

I just did another one, I really need to stop, and it was a definite negative! But this is how my system works, I will only see it in the afternoon, if I get my positive in the morning...I've never gotten a negative in the morning and a positive in the afternoon.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I just did another one, I really need to stop, and it was a definite negative! But this is how my system works, I will only see it in the afternoon, if I get my positive in the morning...I've never gotten a negative in the morning and a positive in the afternoon.

Me either! Lol, but somehow still always think I'm gonna miss it!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I just did another one, I really need to stop, and it was a definite negative! But this is how my system works, I will only see it in the afternoon, if I get my positive in the morning...I've never gotten a negative in the morning and a positive in the afternoon.
> 
> Me either! Lol, but somehow still always think I'm gonna miss it!Click to expand...

In all actuality, I don't even need these stupid sticks, lol! I can tell what my body is going to do by feel...but, like you, I need the verification, lol.:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> suffolksarah said:
> 
> 
> Hey all!!! havent been on this tread yet. just got in from my week camping, so really chilled and relaxed!! Guess what.... I havent poas at all, no opks for me. kind of hard to do when your walking up lots of mountians and weeing in bushes, to pull out a opk and wee on it!!! so not going to use them this month. its now cd13 for me didnt dtd last night, but did the previous two nights (doing it in the tent with people sleeping/chatting 6 meters away, was kinda a thrill!!!, and going to force the oh to tonight, although we are both shattered, but hey, !!
> Still been temping, so should see my rise tomorrow or the next day.
> ladies i need your advise.... i have just noticed a verruca on my foot... uggghhh.... should i use Bazuka (dont think thats spelt right) or not. will it effect ttc? Ideas please!!!
> Are we carrying on chatting here or going over to the tww, or carriny on from the last tww thread? I hope its a lucky thread this time! xxx
> 
> Welcome back my dear and you are my hero for not POAS at all, lol. :happydance: I am pretty sure this thread is staying here; I haven't heard any differently...and I am not sure what you are asking about your foot! LolClick to expand...

I am 2DPO and I am staying RIGHT HERE!!! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suffolksarah said:
> 
> 
> Hey all!!! havent been on this tread yet. just got in from my week camping, so really chilled and relaxed!! Guess what.... I havent poas at all, no opks for me. kind of hard to do when your walking up lots of mountians and weeing in bushes, to pull out a opk and wee on it!!! so not going to use them this month. its now cd13 for me didnt dtd last night, but did the previous two nights (doing it in the tent with people sleeping/chatting 6 meters away, was kinda a thrill!!!, and going to force the oh to tonight, although we are both shattered, but hey, !!
> Still been temping, so should see my rise tomorrow or the next day.
> ladies i need your advise.... i have just noticed a verruca on my foot... uggghhh.... should i use Bazuka (dont think thats spelt right) or not. will it effect ttc? Ideas please!!!
> Are we carrying on chatting here or going over to the tww, or carriny on from the last tww thread? I hope its a lucky thread this time! xxx
> 
> Welcome back my dear and you are my hero for not POAS at all, lol. :happydance: I am pretty sure this thread is staying here; I haven't heard any differently...and I am not sure what you are asking about your foot! LolClick to expand...
> 
> I am 2DPO and I am staying RIGHT HERE!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Very glad to hear it! I kinda figured this would just end up being one really long continuous thread, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

well im just passing time looking on the web for holiday clothes :D cant find any nice padded or push up bikinis lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> well im just passing time looking on the web for holiday clothes :D cant find any nice padded or push up bikinis lol

Have you looked at Victoria's Secret?


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> well im just passing time looking on the web for holiday clothes :D cant find any nice padded or push up bikinis lol
> 
> Have you looked at Victoria's Secret?Click to expand...

ooo no ill have a look now thanx


----------



## mammag

Awww, look at the puppy mess!! I love it!!

And I hope you guys don't abandon us for the 2ww, Some of you will be in it before others of us, and YOU CAN'T LEAVE ME :cry: :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Awww, look at the puppy mess!! I love it!!
> 
> And I hope you guys don't abandon us for the 2ww, Some of you will be in it before others of us, and YOU CAN'T LEAVE ME :cry: :haha:

I'm not going anywhere, lol! I might be the last one here and talking to myself, but I'll be here. I'm hoping the BFPs don't totally leave us...yes, Porkchop did that mess in 30 seconds! Five minutes later, it looked like snow in my living room, lol.:nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

im not doing a tww lol im stayin here im not goin to even look at the tww section im just gona stay here and have fun :D


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> im not doing a tww lol im stayin here im not goin to even look at the tww section im just gona stay here and have fun :D

Have you ever been on twoweekwait.com? It'll really do you in! :wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> im not doing a tww lol im stayin here im not goin to even look at the tww section im just gona stay here and have fun :D
> 
> Have you ever been on twoweekwait.com? It'll really do you in! :wacko:Click to expand...

i have and it really messed me up i now tell myself that there is only 1 symptom and that is bfp ive had absolutly every "symptom" possible lol 
i feel like we missed the egg this time as we only bd once in my fertile period so im planing for next month. I just noticed that af is due the day i go on holiday that will be awfull i have such heavy flow it will ruin my holiday i leak throughthe bigest pads you can get :( well i have another 2 cycles before that :/


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> im not doing a tww lol im stayin here im not goin to even look at the tww section im just gona stay here and have fun :D
> 
> Have you ever been on twoweekwait.com? It'll really do you in! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> i have and it really messed me up i now tell myself that there is only 1 symptom and that is bfp ive had absolutly every "symptom" possible lol
> i feel like we missed the egg this time as we only bd once in my fertile period so im planing for next month. I just noticed that af is due the day i go on holiday that will be awfull i have such heavy flow it will ruin my holiday i leak throughthe bigest pads you can get :( well i have another 2 cycles before that :/Click to expand...

Agreed! I've read every symptom post on there at least 3 times!! I still think your in with a chance, all it takes is one time!! So hopefully the :witch: stays away for your holiday!!! I'm not twoweekwaiting it either, just going to try to chill and keep myself busy for two weeks!


----------



## wanabeamama

lets :drunk: raise a glass to no tww and no symptom spotting and no asking silly questions you know the ones ;) 
tehe the firs week is easy to chill its the second one we will struggle with we need a penalty for breaking the rules lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> lets :drunk: raise a glass to no tww and no symptom spotting and no asking silly questions you know the ones ;)
> tehe the firs week is easy to chill its the second one we will struggle with we need a penalty for breaking the rules lol

I completely agree! No TWW, lol...are your sure you will be OTR (as my DH likes to say) when you are on holiday?


----------



## mammag

Penalty, hmmmmm, if you symptom spot you have to post something completely silly out in TTC but sound totally serious, like; Hi, my name is Minnie, I've been TTC for one month and my boobs hurt, I didn't actually have sex, but I looked at my boyfriends penis, could I be pregnant? :rofl: Perfect Punishment!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Penalty, hmmmmm, if you symptom spot you have to post something completely silly out in TTC but sound totally serious, like; Hi, my name is Minnie, I've been TTC for one month and my boobs hurt, I didn't actually have sex, but I looked at my boyfriends penis, could I be pregnant? :rofl: Perfect Punishment!

Love it! :happydance:


----------



## Icca19

LMAO! That just made my night mammag


----------



## Icca19

DH is watching family guy, tonights episode is about attending AA. Haha kinda thinking I might need B&BA 

Hi my names Icca...


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> DH is watching family guy, tonights episode is about attending AA. Haha kinda thinking I might need B&BA
> 
> Hi my names Icca...

You would sooo not be alone, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Awww, look at the puppy mess!! I love it!!
> 
> And I hope you guys don't abandon us for the 2ww, Some of you will be in it before others of us, and YOU CAN'T LEAVE ME :cry: :haha:


NEVER!!:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Penalty, hmmmmm, if you symptom spot you have to post something completely silly out in TTC but sound totally serious, like; Hi, my name is Minnie, I've been TTC for one month and my boobs hurt, I didn't actually have sex, but I looked at my boyfriends penis, could I be pregnant? :rofl: Perfect Punishment!

I would totally do it and say just that!!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

How is your evening going?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Just now got the boys in bed and finally sitting down to watch Game of Thrones with the dh. How about you?


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't complain, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Penalty, hmmmmm, if you symptom spot you have to post something completely silly out in TTC but sound totally serious, like; Hi, my name is Minnie, I've been TTC for one month and my boobs hurt, I didn't actually have sex, but I looked at my boyfriends penis, could I be pregnant? :rofl: Perfect Punishment!

:rolf: :rofl: hahahahahahh perfect penalty mmmmwwwwaaaahahahahah


----------



## suffolksarah

Grrrrrr, I AM CROSS!!!!

i have been doing weightwatchers for the past 2 months and have lost 10lb (put on 2 stone since xmax mc, felt ready to try and shift it, also with summer coming!) Last week i was on holiday, went to the lake district, ate 3 meals a day, not too unhealthy, but did stop the diet, but didnt go mad. we walked for 7 hours two days and 5 hours two more days. thought when i hoped on the scale this morning all will be good, BUT... i have put on 5lbs!!! How the hell did this happen?????? :dohh:

:happydance:Going off to Greece in 4 weeks,:happydance: so need to be bikini fit, although i dont see that happening! I think thats why i am chilled with the ttc this month. It would be hard if i fell preg this month as wold only be 6wks when away, and wouldnt be able to drink coctails, or eat fresh seafood!!!! (although would love to get a bfp, this month, think i am trying to double bluff AF!!!)

temps rose this morning, but not by very much, so could be 1dpo today, but will try and dtd tonight aswell, just to cover it! 

You lot are going to not symptom spot!!!!! I dont believe that is possible!!!! will you test or wait untill after af is late??

Hope your all having a good day, i am bored at work and freezing. where has the sun gone?? xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

suffolksarah said:


> Grrrrrr, I AM CROSS!!!!
> 
> i have been doing weightwatchers for the past 2 months and have lost 10lb (put on 2 stone since xmax mc, felt ready to try and shift it, also with summer coming!) Last week i was on holiday, went to the lake district, ate 3 meals a day, not too unhealthy, but did stop the diet, but didnt go mad. we walked for 7 hours two days and 5 hours two more days. thought when i hoped on the scale this morning all will be good, BUT... i have put on 5lbs!!! How the hell did this happen?????? :dohh:
> 
> :happydance:Going off to Greece in 4 weeks,:happydance: so need to be bikini fit, although i dont see that happening! I think thats why i am chilled with the ttc this month. It would be hard if i fell preg this month as wold only be 6wks when away, and wouldnt be able to drink coctails, or eat fresh seafood!!!! (although would love to get a bfp, this month, think i am trying to double bluff AF!!!)
> 
> temps rose this morning, but not by very much, so could be 1dpo today, but will try and dtd tonight aswell, just to cover it!
> 
> You lot are going to not symptom spot!!!!! I dont believe that is possible!!!! will you test or wait untill after af is late??
> 
> Hope your all having a good day, i am bored at work and freezing. where has the sun gone?? xxx

Weight Watchers is not my friend! Lol. I tried that points plus system a month ago and I had 20 points a day; who in the hell can live on that?! I would've had to start grazing in my front yard! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Here is this morning's test; I think it's go time! :happydance:

Once again, my surge is on a Monday morning; it has never been on any other day...but I still POAS!:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 220318
> 
> 
> Here is this morning's test; I think it's go time! :happydance:
> 
> Once again, my surge is on a Monday morning; it has never been on any other day...but I still POAS!:wacko:

OH YEAH! FOR SURE! :happydance:

I am super pumped cause FF gave me cross hairs this morning! My temp is going up! Now for it to just stay nice and pretty...the chart that is :haha:


----------



## Icca19

Congrats girls! Let the 2WW games begin! 

I'm right behind you girls by acouple days this cycle. CD14 for me today. I haven't seen a + OPK, my FMU ones are close but not quite there and the ones later in the day are def -. I'm thinking. The FMU ones are more condensed or something. I had O pains on my laft side yesterday while DH and I were out I was sure I was going to see a surge when I got home but it was -. 
My temps haven't spiked so I'm just going to keep on testing
Question: ill get a + OPK then ill see a temp spike ....right?


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Just now got the boys in bed and finally sitting down to watch Game of Thrones with the dh. How about you?

Omg, you watch Game of Thrones! Was last nights episode not CRAZY??!!! Why would they kill him off? He's like the main character!!! I couldn't believe it :nope: like WTF?


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220318
> 
> 
> Here is this morning's test; I think it's go time! :happydance:
> 
> Once again, my surge is on a Monday morning; it has never been on any other day...but I still POAS!:wacko:
> 
> OH YEAH! FOR SURE! :happydance:
> 
> I am super pumped cause FF gave me cross hairs this morning! My temp is going up! Now for it to just stay nice and pretty...the chart that is :haha:Click to expand...

Ha, that looks positive to me!!! Yay!!! Get to the BD'ing girl!!!

I love crosshairs, they always make my day, my temps are so erratic this month, my chart has never looked like this before? Have no idea what's going on. OPK's are still way negative.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220318
> 
> 
> Here is this morning's test; I think it's go time! :happydance:
> 
> Once again, my surge is on a Monday morning; it has never been on any other day...but I still POAS!:wacko:
> 
> OH YEAH! FOR SURE! :happydance:
> 
> I am super pumped cause FF gave me cross hairs this morning! My temp is going up! Now for it to just stay nice and pretty...the chart that is :haha:Click to expand...

Well there's something to get excited over! Lol. But, FF has been showing me fertile for 7 days now. Lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220318
> 
> 
> Here is this morning's test; I think it's go time! :happydance:
> 
> Once again, my surge is on a Monday morning; it has never been on any other day...but I still POAS!:wacko:
> 
> OH YEAH! FOR SURE! :happydance:
> 
> I am super pumped cause FF gave me cross hairs this morning! My temp is going up! Now for it to just stay nice and pretty...the chart that is :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, that looks positive to me!!! Yay!!! Get to the BD'ing girl!!!
> 
> I love crosshairs, they always make my day, my temps are so erratic this month, my chart has never looked like this before? Have no idea what's going on. OPK's are still way negative.Click to expand...

You know it's going to be the wonky month when you get your BFP. Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Just now got the boys in bed and finally sitting down to watch Game of Thrones with the dh. How about you?
> 
> Omg, you watch Game of Thrones! Was last nights episode not CRAZY??!!! Why would they kill him off? He's like the main character!!! I couldn't believe it :nope: like WTF?Click to expand...

DH and I were super pissed! I made the mistake of going to the Wikipedia page for GOT and found out some other stuff but didn't see that coming. They are essentially killing off my 2 favorite characters.:growlmad: I ordered the books that the series is created from. I wouldn't recommend that though as they are super frustrating and the beginning doesn't even mention the characters that we see now. Dh read on a message board that they are about to introduce more characters that will be main players....Gear up though..Next week's episode will be EPIC...trust me!!!:blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

FF has had me fertile for a while now as well...Now it is just finally telling me that I o'd on a certain date. TCOYF gives a bit more info before FF does. But I still like FF better.

mammag...Did someone forget to temp yesterday? lol


----------



## dachsundmom

If this month isn't it, I'm buying a monitor. I might go for the duo fertility one.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> FF has had me fertile for a while now as well...Now it is just finally telling me that I o'd on a certain date. TCOYF gives a bit more info before FF does. But I still like FF better.
> 
> mammag...Did someone forget to temp yesterday? lol

Lol, yeah, it was Sunday and I just wanted to sleep, flopped over and turned my alarm off and fell right back to sleep! :blush: I'm not asking who they are going to kill off, it's not the blonde girl is it? Cuz I really like her :cry: I watch the killing too, and next week is the finale, so my next sunday is going to be full of excitement!! here's my OPK from today

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0710.jpg


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> If this month isn't it, I'm buying a monitor. I might go for the duo fertility one.

There's one on Craigslist for $80 right now and I've got my eye on it, but I know as soon as I get it I'll get pregnant before I even get to use it! All the more reason to buy it though I guess!! Lol, it's probably a little crazy that I still think like that after 3 years of :bfn: but I just KNOW it's gonna happen soon :)


----------



## dachsundmom

@mammag- that looks really close. How is it IRL?


----------



## mammag

That was right after I took it, just took another pic @10 min and getting ready to post it.


----------



## mammag

Now that I look at it, I can still see the dye running through, it was I mean right after I took it, maybe I shouldn't have discounted it so quickly, it is easily the darkest one I've had yet and it's with 2mu, here it is now :)

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0714.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Now that I look at it, I can still see the dye running through, it was I mean right after I took it, maybe I shouldn't have discounted it so quickly, it is easily the darkest one I've had yet and it's with 2mu, here it is now :)
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0714.jpg

On those tests, I would say you're starting to surge! I've decided that the monitor works our cheaper in the long run. But I would probably still POAS. Lol. I am very seriously considering IUI.


----------



## mammag

I've thought about that too, I don't know if you saw my post yesterday about DH mentioning adoption, kind of broke my heart, he can't give up on me now!! I still really feel like it's going to happen naturally, he even made me feel bad, said that it would be better than the kid growing up in states care! (I grew up in states care so really struck a chord with me and he knew it) But I'm just not ready to give up yet.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I've thought about that too, I don't know if you saw my post yesterday about DH mentioning adoption, kind of broke my heart, he can't give up on me now!! I still really feel like it's going to happen naturally, he even made me feel bad, said that it would be better than the kid growing up in states care! (I grew up in states care so really struck a chord with me and he knew it) But I'm just not ready to give up yet.

I didn't see it; I am adopted, but I haven't really considered it. It has some pros and cons. If you ever want an adopted kid's opinion, ask away. Lol.

I've heard that IUI isn't much more successful than a natural BFP, but IVF terrifies me.


----------



## mammag

Just took another (cuz that's how I roll :haha:) and I think you may be right! Bet I surge tomorrow!

IVF scares me too, and it's not just the huge price tag! It's the whole thing! And with my luck I'd have quadruplets! I'd love twins, but any more than that and I just don't think my little body could handle it.

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0719.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

@m- Thursday at the latest for 1DPO! 

I'm not liking all of the drugs that go with IVF/IUI.


----------



## mammag

That would be almost exactly the same as last cycle, don't wanna jinx myself but maybe I'm finally falling into some sort of pattern! Yay :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> That would be almost exactly the same as last cycle, don't wanna jinx myself but maybe I'm finally falling into some sort of pattern! Yay :)

You might have. I alwayse surge on Monday morning. Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> FF has had me fertile for a while now as well...Now it is just finally telling me that I o'd on a certain date. TCOYF gives a bit more info before FF does. But I still like FF better.
> 
> mammag...Did someone forget to temp yesterday? lol
> 
> Lol, yeah, it was Sunday and I just wanted to sleep, flopped over and turned my alarm off and fell right back to sleep! :blush: I'm not asking who they are going to kill off, it's not the blonde girl is it? Cuz I really like her :cry: I watch the killing too, and next week is the finale, so my next sunday is going to be full of excitement!! here's my OPK from today
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0710.jpgClick to expand...

No they aren't killing Khaleesi off...thankfully but it does have to do with her. What is the "killing"? Do you watch True Blood? It's about to start up again.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

That last one looks promising for sure! It makes me all giddy inside that we all have or will very soon have O'd!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> FF has had me fertile for a while now as well...Now it is just finally telling me that I o'd on a certain date. TCOYF gives a bit more info before FF does. But I still like FF better.
> 
> mammag...Did someone forget to temp yesterday? lol
> 
> Lol, yeah, it was Sunday and I just wanted to sleep, flopped over and turned my alarm off and fell right back to sleep! :blush: I'm not asking who they are going to kill off, it's not the blonde girl is it? Cuz I really like her :cry: I watch the killing too, and next week is the finale, so my next sunday is going to be full of excitement!! here's my OPK from today
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0710.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> No they aren't killing Khaleesi off...thankfully but it does have to do with her. What is the "killing"? Do you watch True Blood? It's about to start up again.Click to expand...

Love True Blood and can't wait for it to start up again, I know he's crazy but I LOVE Eric and want Sookie to hook up with him, Bill is a liar and I don't like him anymore. The Killing is on AMC it is really good, there was a lot of hype about it, still is, can't believe you haven't heard of it! Me and DH have always watched shows together, it's kind of our thing, Breaking Bad, Justified, The Walking Dead (love that one) and a few others.


----------



## dachsundmom

I am addicted to the Deadliest Catch, I kid you not. Lol. It doesn't match my personality at all, but I love it. That and Parking Wars. Lol. Other than that, I don't watch tv.


----------



## mammag

I watch a lot of cartoons, lol, so I think I need the grown up shows at night time to re-start my adult brain :wacko:


----------



## MrsStutler

Hi there ladies! DH and I had a blast on our getaway. We had a ton of fun and the messages were excellent, definitely learned a lot about both of us and our relationship. We had a wonderful one-on-one chat with our pastor and his wife. We definitely did a lot of BD over the weekend, which is always fun! 

Still hanging around in limbo, slowly losing my sanity. No af and no bfp either. I used my last hpt this morning, I just can't help myself even though I know it will be a bfn. Even DH keeps asking me what is going on...wish I had an answer. I have to admit there is still a small part of me that is still holding out hope, but not a big part. I just want af to show up so we can get this cycle going!

I hope everybody else had a great weekend too!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I watch a lot of cartoons, lol, so I think I need the grown up shows at night time to re-start my adult brain :wacko:

I don't miss those at all. Lol.


----------



## mammag

MrsStutler said:


> Hi there ladies! DH and I had a blast on our getaway. We had a ton of fun and the messages were excellent, definitely learned a lot about both of us and our relationship. We had a wonderful one-on-one chat with our pastor and his wife. We definitely did a lot of BD over the weekend, which is always fun!
> 
> Still hanging around in limbo, slowly losing my sanity. No af and no bfp either. I used my last hpt this morning, I just can't help myself even though I know it will be a bfn. Even DH keeps asking me what is going on...wish I had an answer. I have to admit there is still a small part of me that is still holding out hope, but not a big part. I just want af to show up so we can get this cycle going!
> 
> I hope everybody else had a great weekend too!

Still No AF? You have got to temp next month so you don't have to go through the terrible waiting again :hugs: Glad you had a nice weekend though!!! I'd love a getaway for just DH and I!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> FF has had me fertile for a while now as well...Now it is just finally telling me that I o'd on a certain date. TCOYF gives a bit more info before FF does. But I still like FF better.
> 
> mammag...Did someone forget to temp yesterday? lol
> 
> Lol, yeah, it was Sunday and I just wanted to sleep, flopped over and turned my alarm off and fell right back to sleep! :blush: I'm not asking who they are going to kill off, it's not the blonde girl is it? Cuz I really like her :cry: I watch the killing too, and next week is the finale, so my next sunday is going to be full of excitement!! here's my OPK from today
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0710.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> No they aren't killing Khaleesi off...thankfully but it does have to do with her. What is the "killing"? Do you watch True Blood? It's about to start up again.Click to expand...
> 
> Love True Blood and can't wait for it to start up again, I know he's crazy but I LOVE Eric and want Sookie to hook up with him, Bill is a liar and I don't like him anymore. The Killing is on AMC it is really good, there was a lot of hype about it, still is, can't believe you haven't heard of it! Me and DH have always watched shows together, it's kind of our thing, Breaking Bad, Justified, The Walking Dead (love that one) and a few others.Click to expand...

Oh wow! We watch them all!!! That is our thing too! We have shows that we only watch together. Yeah I think Eric is just yummy!! :blush: I'll have to look into The Killing...see if it is on ON Demand. I totally adore Criminal Minds too and love the fact that it comes on 3 different channels...My 3 DVR's are full of it!!!:haha:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Oh wow! We watch them all!!! That is our thing too! We have shows that we only watch together. Yeah I think Eric is just yummy!! :blush: I'll have to look into The Killing...see if it is on ON Demand. I totally adore Criminal Minds too and love the fact that it comes on 3 different channels...My 3 DVR's are full of it!!!:haha:

I know right :winkwink: he is totally on my list, and we watch them only together, me watching a show without him would be akin to someone else going out to a nice dinner without their OH! I like all those crime shows, investigation discovery is like my favorite channel.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I am addicted to the Deadliest Catch, I kid you not. Lol. It doesn't match my personality at all, but I love it. That and Parking Wars. Lol. Other than that, I don't watch tv.

We used to watch Deadliest Catch as well but haven't since Capt. Phil died. We also love watching Parking Wars...Cracks my stuff up to see these people get so bent out of shape..:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I watch a lot of cartoons, lol, so I think I need the grown up shows at night time to re-start my adult brain :wacko:

Same here...Tons of SpongeBob and the like...It's kind of like a train wreck...you just can't help but watch...:haha:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am addicted to the Deadliest Catch, I kid you not. Lol. It doesn't match my personality at all, but I love it. That and Parking Wars. Lol. Other than that, I don't watch tv.
> 
> We used to watch Deadliest Catch as well but haven't since Capt. Phil died. We also love watching Parking Wars...Cracks my stuff up to see these people get so bent out of shape..:haha:Click to expand...

That one was hard to watch, his son's addiction and the stress of it, and then him looking at those photos like he just KNEW something was going to happen :cry: I haven't really watched it after that either.


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> Hi there ladies! DH and I had a blast on our getaway. We had a ton of fun and the messages were excellent, definitely learned a lot about both of us and our relationship. We had a wonderful one-on-one chat with our pastor and his wife. We definitely did a lot of BD over the weekend, which is always fun!
> 
> Still hanging around in limbo, slowly losing my sanity. No af and no bfp either. I used my last hpt this morning, I just can't help myself even though I know it will be a bfn. Even DH keeps asking me what is going on...wish I had an answer. I have to admit there is still a small part of me that is still holding out hope, but not a big part. I just want af to show up so we can get this cycle going!
> 
> I hope everybody else had a great weekend too!

Welcome back! I am so very glad you had such a good weekend and am very sorry you are stuck in limbo. I hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow! We watch them all!!! That is our thing too! We have shows that we only watch together. Yeah I think Eric is just yummy!! :blush: I'll have to look into The Killing...see if it is on ON Demand. I totally adore Criminal Minds too and love the fact that it comes on 3 different channels...My 3 DVR's are full of it!!!:haha:
> 
> I know right :winkwink: he is totally on my list, and we watch them only together, me watching a show without him would be akin to someone else going out to a nice dinner without their OH! I like all those crime shows, investigation discovery is like my favorite channel.Click to expand...

EXACTLY! I say it's ok to watch the re-runs of Criminal Minds cause we have seen so many of them. But yeah we won't watch the others alone. I have waited a few days to watch with him. When he was in Korea for a year I would record our shows on DVD and send them to him. So when he would get them we would watch them together while we talked on the phone...how silly is that? Thank god for DVR/TiVo!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am addicted to the Deadliest Catch, I kid you not. Lol. It doesn't match my personality at all, but I love it. That and Parking Wars. Lol. Other than that, I don't watch tv.
> 
> We used to watch Deadliest Catch as well but haven't since Capt. Phil died. We also love watching Parking Wars...Cracks my stuff up to see these people get so bent out of shape..:haha:Click to expand...

Capt Phil died right before my birthday and I was crushed; I have cried my eyes out over it. Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I am such a sap when it comes to shows and movies...I act all "hard" IRL and nothing bothers me but shows and movies break me. Last week's episode of Secret Life of an American Teenager really rocked me. (Don't hate...my 15 year old daughter got me hooked!)


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I am such a sap when it comes to shows and movies...I act all "hard" IRL and nothing bothers me but shows and movies break me. Last week's episode of Secret Life of an American Teenager really rocked me. (Don't hate...my 15 year old daughter got me hooked!)

I won't hate because I still follow One Tree Hill and watched every episode of The Hills. Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I am such a sap when it comes to shows and movies...I act all "hard" IRL and nothing bothers me but shows and movies break me. Last week's episode of Secret Life of an American Teenager really rocked me. (Don't hate...my 15 year old daughter got me hooked!)
> 
> I won't hate because I still follow One Tree Hill and watched every episode of The Hills. Lol.Click to expand...

hahaha...Dh LOVED One Tree Hill...and Gossip Girl. He watched those on DVD in Korea..I just couldn't get into it. 

I have to admit...I totally fell for the shows 16 and Pregnant and Teen Mom and Teen Mom 2....another that my daughter got me into...Dh watches them with me...BAH! I am such a loser!:haha:


----------



## mammag

I watch 16 & pregnant, mostly cussing at them for their fertility and parenting skills, lol, I usually watch secret life on the last day of the season and just watch them all at once, lol :) Never watched One Tree Hill before though.


----------



## dachsundmom

I watch those to, lol. I think while my DH was stationed in Korea, he and the guys only watched porn, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Yeah doesn't it make you wanna just smack the shit outta them..It's one thing getting pregnant as a teen cause that was me but these little girls are just so selfish and stupid...and naieve....(if that's how you spell it)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

DH said that most guys there usually went downtown and got drunk..so instead of doing that he got hired on as "patrol" down near the bars and also took up playing poker and won alot of money...Guess it's not hard to beat a bunch of drunk cops! lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

You meant porn right? lol Cause I know for fact Dh had alot of that too!!! hahahaha!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Yeah doesn't it make you wanna just smack the shit outta them..It's one thing getting pregnant as a teen cause that was me but these little girls are just so selfish and stupid...and naieve....(if that's how you spell it)

I was a teenager when I got pregnant too, but I was not ready and would probably cuss the back then me too if we met!! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Currently on "A Baby Story" ...."A woman plans for a drug free delivery"....bahahaha...good luck sister...been there...done that...and done with drugs...I'll take the drugs anyday!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> You meant porn right? lol Cause I know for fact Dh had alot of that too!!! hahahaha!

I edited it, lol. Any wife that wonders why her DH needs an ipod should just accept the fact that it's for porn, not music. Lol. And I heard the bars were for drinks with "happy endings" lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Yeah doesn't it make you wanna just smack the shit outta them..It's one thing getting pregnant as a teen cause that was me but these little girls are just so selfish and stupid...and naieve....(if that's how you spell it)
> 
> I was a teenager when I got pregnant too, but I was not ready and would probably cuss the back then me too if we met!! :haha:Click to expand...

I was in a situation where I had to grow up before I got pregnant. I was raising my little brother. My dad was always gone working and it was just us. So getting pregnant on my 16th birthday wasn't a big deal...It was a big deal that it was my first time...How lucky was I? :wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> You meant porn right? lol Cause I know for fact Dh had alot of that too!!! hahahaha!
> 
> I edited it, lol. Any wife that wonders why her DH needs an ipod should just accept the fact that it's for porn, not music. Lol. And I heard the bars were for drinks with "happy endings" lol.Click to expand...

AKA..."Drinks with juicys"....you know what those are right? DH said that too many guys got in trouble for making the mistake of buying a drink for a juicy...and then waking up next to them. DH totally adores his "poem" then and now....doesn't bother me one bit...:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I swear I have to turn off this episode or I will find this chick and punch her....seriously annoying...seriously!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Gonna watch some "Totally 80's" videos on VH1 Classic....ahh..takes me back!!! hahaha


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> You meant porn right? lol Cause I know for fact Dh had alot of that too!!! hahahaha!
> 
> I edited it, lol. Any wife that wonders why her DH needs an ipod should just accept the fact that it's for porn, not music. Lol. And I heard the bars were for drinks with "happy endings" lol.Click to expand...
> 
> AKA..."Drinks with juicys"....you know what those are right? DH said that too many guys got in trouble for making the mistake of buying a drink for a juicy...and then waking up next to them. DH totally adores his "poem" then and now....doesn't bother me one bit...:winkwink:Click to expand...

Me neither, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Woo Hoo! Pet Shop Boys!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Currently on "A Baby Story" ...."A woman plans for a drug free delivery"....bahahaha...good luck sister...been there...done that...and done with drugs...I'll take the drugs anyday!!!

I want drugs this time! Actually, I would like a scheduled c-section, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I had drugs with all of mine EXCEPT with my first...How jacked is that. Sadly I was at a hospital that didn't offer pain meds unless you were having a c-section. (Damn podunk backwoods town!!) They would give Tylenol 3 after...but my luck I am allergic to it!!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I had drugs with all of mine EXCEPT with my first...How jacked is that. Sadly I was at a hospital that didn't offer pain meds unless you were having a c-section. (Damn podunk backwoods town!!) They would give Tylenol 3 after...but my luck I am allergic to it!!

Oh hellz to the no! Lol.


----------



## mammag

I actually want a drug free one next time around, it's a long story but couldn't have pain meds last time around (stopped my labor) and didn't get epidural till 16 minutes before I actually gave birth! So I feel kind of cheated like I could have done it on my own had I gone just a tiny 16 more minutes! So, this time around I wanna do it by myself!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I actually want a drug free one next time around, it's a long story but couldn't have pain meds last time around (stopped my labor) and didn't get epidural till 16 minutes before I actually gave birth! So I feel kind of cheated like I could have done it on my own had I gone just a tiny 16 more minutes! So, this time around I wanna do it by myself!

I think however you choose to do it will be perfect for you!

My Fritos taste salty; is this a sign? Lol.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I actually want a drug free one next time around, it's a long story but couldn't have pain meds last time around (stopped my labor) and didn't get epidural till 16 minutes before I actually gave birth! So I feel kind of cheated like I could have done it on my own had I gone just a tiny 16 more minutes! So, this time around I wanna do it by myself!
> 
> I think however you choose to do it will be perfect for you!
> 
> My Frutos taste salty; is this a sign? Lol.Click to expand...

:rofl: Ok Minnie, go make your post :haha: :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

wow im totally lost theres 5 new pages of posts since i last loged on lol
mammag what are cross hairs???? Sorry im new to charting :shrug: 
my temp whent up again thismorning :)


----------



## mammag

Cross hairs are what FF gives you when it confirms ovulation based on your temps, there will be horizontal line that marks your coverline (the temp that is right in the middle of your pre-o and post-o temps) and a vertical line marking the day of ovulation! You'll probably get yours tomorrow :)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> wow im totally lost theres 5 new pages of posts since i last loged on lol
> mammag what are cross hairs???? Sorry im new to charting :shrug:
> my temp whent up again thismorning :)

I think you ovulated!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I had drugs with all of mine EXCEPT with my first...How jacked is that. Sadly I was at a hospital that didn't offer pain meds unless you were having a c-section. (Damn podunk backwoods town!!) They would give Tylenol 3 after...but my luck I am allergic to it!!
> 
> Oh hellz to the no! Lol.Click to expand...

I honestly had NO IDEA until it was too late...*******s could of told me and I would have went elsewhere!!!:growlmad:


----------



## mammag

And I'm definitely starting to feel my O pains! Yay, I usually feel them coming on for one day (like now) then get them full blown for two days, the last day being the day of ovulation. 2ww here I come!!! :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I actually want a drug free one next time around, it's a long story but couldn't have pain meds last time around (stopped my labor) and didn't get epidural till 16 minutes before I actually gave birth! So I feel kind of cheated like I could have done it on my own had I gone just a tiny 16 more minutes! So, this time around I wanna do it by myself!
> 
> I think however you choose to do it will be perfect for you!
> 
> My Fritos taste salty; is this a sign? Lol.Click to expand...


Do not make us make you take punsihment!!!


BTW...Dh is still in bed with nausea and an upset stomach..is this sympathy? :winkwink: At least that is what he asked me...:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

It's like being in the "cross hairs" of a rifle so to speak...at least that is what it feels like to me....AF being in my cross hairs!! bahahaha


----------



## Aliciatm

Af not here still it's 2:30 pm


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I had drugs with all of mine EXCEPT with my first...How jacked is that. Sadly I was at a hospital that didn't offer pain meds unless you were having a c-section. (Damn podunk backwoods town!!) They would give Tylenol 3 after...but my luck I am allergic to it!!
> 
> Oh hellz to the no! Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly had NO IDEA until it was too late...*******s could of told me and I would have went elsewhere!!!:growlmad:Click to expand...

Lol, it sucks going to the doc when you are young (baby having included!) cuz they just don't seem to tell you what they should or listen to you like they would an older person, I hate the disrespect doctors show sometimes, I almost died due to being treated poorly at a hospital, Long story short, I was sent home twice from the ER in a three day period, went to my doctor and was in emergency surgery with a 2 day stay in the ICU before I could blink.


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Cross hairs are what FF gives you when it confirms ovulation based on your temps, there will be horizontal line that marks your coverline (the temp that is right in the middle of your pre-o and post-o temps) and a vertical line marking the day of ovulation! You'll probably get yours tomorrow :)

oooooo how exciting its like christmas lol 
thanks mammag :thumbsup:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh lord...I swear I can see it coming.....the punishment for us all...There is no way we are gonna be able to last with no SS...Let's be honest here ladies...we all know it's true...(Don't ya love my peer pressure)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Aliciatm said:


> Af not here still it's 2:30 pm

Have you tested? If not I think you should....:winkwink:


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> It's like being in the "cross hairs" of a rifle so to speak...at least that is what it feels like to me....AF being in my cross hairs!! bahahaha

pahahah shame its not the witch that you can see at the end of ya rifle lol


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Oh lord...I swear I can see it coming.....the punishment for us all...There is no way we are gonna be able to last with no SS...Let's be honest here ladies...we all know it's true...(Don't ya love my peer pressure)

Since it looks like you were the 1st in the TWW, I suppose you are looking for an excuse! Lol:dohh:


----------



## Aliciatm

No waiting until morning


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I had drugs with all of mine EXCEPT with my first...How jacked is that. Sadly I was at a hospital that didn't offer pain meds unless you were having a c-section. (Damn podunk backwoods town!!) They would give Tylenol 3 after...but my luck I am allergic to it!!
> 
> Oh hellz to the no! Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly had NO IDEA until it was too late...*******s could of told me and I would have went elsewhere!!!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, it sucks going to the doc when you are young (baby having included!) cuz they just don't seem to tell you what they should or listen to you like they would an older person, I hate the disrespect doctors show sometimes, I almost died due to being treated poorly at a hospital, Long story short, I was sent home twice from the ER in a three day period, went to my doctor and was in emergency surgery with a 2 day stay in the ICU before I could blink.Click to expand...

I found out I was pregnant the day I went in for surgery to have some cysts removed and to "tie back" my uterus. It was inverted and was causing major pain for me. Well lo and behold they did a test beforehand and it was positive...Both of my parents were there with me...Can you say AWKWARD?? Anyhow...The doctor asked to speak to me alone and when we were he proceeded to tell me how disappointing I was and how hard it would be for my parents. Treated me horribly. But wouldn't you know it though when my parents came back in and I told them; the doctor was all nice and told them to be patient with me; blah blah....Thank god he wasn't my OB..He was a first class a$$.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Oh lord...I swear I can see it coming.....the punishment for us all...There is no way we are gonna be able to last with no SS...Let's be honest here ladies...we all know it's true...(Don't ya love my peer pressure)
> 
> Since it looks like you were the 1st in the TWW, I suppose you are looking for an excuse! Lol:dohh:Click to expand...

I guess we can symptom spot a little :haha: but I'm really going to try not too! You don't have to partake in the symptom spotting!!!! :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Cross hairs are what FF gives you when it confirms ovulation based on your temps, there will be horizontal line that marks your coverline (the temp that is right in the middle of your pre-o and post-o temps) and a vertical line marking the day of ovulation! You'll probably get yours tomorrow :)
> 
> oooooo how exciting its like christmas lol
> thanks mammag :thumbsup:Click to expand...

Isn't it!!! :happydance: I am one day ahead of you!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Oh lord...I swear I can see it coming.....the punishment for us all...There is no way we are gonna be able to last with no SS...Let's be honest here ladies...we all know it's true...(Don't ya love my peer pressure)
> 
> Since it looks like you were the 1st in the TWW, I suppose you are looking for an excuse! Lol:dohh:Click to expand...


Who me? Lil' ol' me? Never!!:blush: I wouldn't....never...(what's that quote about protesting too much?):haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I will silently SS and will probably start POAS on Sunday or Monday. Just because I can, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> Oh lord...I swear I can see it coming.....the punishment for us all...There is no way we are gonna be able to last with no SS...Let's be honest here ladies...we all know it's true...(Don't ya love my peer pressure)

hey have faith lol were a bunch of strong ladies up in here lol 

i have been reading up on progesterone today as that is the cause for most of the "early symptoms" or rather just the naturel effects of your female hormones after ov aparently as i have endometriosis its actually been a good sighn for me the last 3 cycles as my progesterone has been high enough to over ride the estrogen that causes the endo to build up, so the crazy symptoms i have had the last 3 months are actually a good sighn for me :)
so no i will be worried if i dont get "symptoms" :/


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I have to admit that I was stalking to postman today...I have 50 HPT's coming from Canada and I just knew they would be here today...I almost cried when they didn't...At least I got my Stella and Dot necklace!!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I have to admit that I was stalking to postman today...I have 50 HPT's coming from Canada and I just knew they would be here today...I almost cried when they didn't...At least I got my Stella and Dot necklace!!

Lol. I hit up QVC today because everything is on 5 easy payments. Lol.


----------



## mammag

Took another, I know right SOMEBODY STOP ME, it's even darker IRL, if it's going to be positive tomorrow then it WILL be positive tonight at around 10pm and I really hope it is!!!

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0724.jpg

Also, having lots of EWCM and right side cramping (I wish I would O on my left side for a change!)


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Oh lord...I swear I can see it coming.....the punishment for us all...There is no way we are gonna be able to last with no SS...Let's be honest here ladies...we all know it's true...(Don't ya love my peer pressure)
> 
> hey have faith lol were a bunch of strong ladies up in here lol
> 
> i have been reading up on progesterone today as that is the cause for most of the "early symptoms" or rather just the naturel effects of your female hormones after ov aparently as i have endometriosis its actually been a good sighn for me the last 3 cycles as my progesterone has been high enough to over ride the estrogen that causes the endo to build up, so the crazy symptoms i have had the last 3 months are actually a good sighn for me :)
> so no i will be worried if i dont get "symptoms" :/Click to expand...

Last month with the million 'symptoms' I had, when I looked them up, you know like "lower back pain in early pregnancy" those type searches, they were all symptoms caused by progesterone, so all can directly correlate to the regular hormones in your Luteal Phase, literally all of them. :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

@m-
that looks almost positive now. If that is One Step, you may never get a solid dark line.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I will silently SS and will probably start POAS on Sunday or Monday. Just because I can, lol.

We all know I'll start peeing on things at like 6dpo, lol. But I have 20 IC HPT's so why not! If I start testing at 6 dpo then that's 8 days left in my LP, so that leaves me 2.5 pregnancy tests a day, hmmmmm, that's not going to be enough.....


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> @m-
> that looks almost positive now. If that is One Step, you may never get a solid dark line.

It is One Step, you really think so? IDK, my OPK's typically get pretty dark, but the O pain is definitely undeniable at this point, not sure why mine hurts like it does :shrug: I wish I would have bought some answer dip strips to take along side!


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Took another, I know right SOMEBODY STOP ME, it's even darker IRL, if it's going to be positive tomorrow then it WILL be positive tonight at around 10pm and I really hope it is!!!
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0724.jpg
> 
> Also, having lots of EWCM and right side cramping (I wish I would O on my left side for a change!)

make sure you get in more :sex: than i did pfff waste of an egg :( 
so go go go get to bed and fertilise your egg lol


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @m-
> that looks almost positive now. If that is One Step, you may never get a solid dark line.
> 
> It is One Step, you really think so? IDK, my OPK's typically get pretty dark, but the O pain is definitely undeniable at this point, not sure why mine hurts like it does :shrug: I wish I would have bought some answer dip strips to take along side!Click to expand...

I like that brand, just because I am used to reading them. But the amount of dye in the changes drastically depending on which ones you get. I've gotten solid lines sometimes and other times only "edge" lines. Did you save the pee? If so, dip again with another test. Lol.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @m-
> that looks almost positive now. If that is One Step, you may never get a solid dark line.
> 
> It is One Step, you really think so? IDK, my OPK's typically get pretty dark, but the O pain is definitely undeniable at this point, not sure why mine hurts like it does :shrug: I wish I would have bought some answer dip strips to take along side!Click to expand...
> 
> I like that brand, just because I am used to reading them. But the amount of dye in the changes drastically depending on which ones you get. I've gotten solid lines sometimes and other times only "edge" lines. Did you save the pee? If so, dip again with another test. Lol.Click to expand...

Don't.....tempt......me........:rofl: I'm going to hold off until after the boys go to bed to test again, only 5 more hours!! Lol, but like I said, if it's going to be positive tomorrow then it will be tonight, but not today, lol, if that makes sense, that's how my surge works for me and I'm pretty sure that it's the same every month.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well I sure hope your surge shows up!! I am so bored right now..So...What are your hobbies? Anything cool you guys like to do?

Me I make jewelry. I haven't in a few months but I think it may be calling my name again. I also paint and draw. I love to read and try to do it often. I read all 7 Harry Potter books in less than a week. I counted and that is over 4000 pages. lol


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag that looks like the onestep i did at the same time i got my smiley digi it never whent any darker i would :sex: just incase
wow im really tryin to got you in bed lol


----------



## harri

Hey guys! I haven't had Internet access - it's been a killer!!! 

Can any of you help..... I had this opk on Saturday afternoon
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/d50806ab.jpg
I got this opk on Sunday morning
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/7526e32e.jpg
I got this opk 8pm Monday evening (an hour ago) 
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/1363099a.jpg

Do you think I've missed my surge or do you think I'm back to square one?
I felt really really heavy in my lower abdomen today. 

I feel really down now, so much for taking it easy!!!

Xxxx


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> mammag that looks like the onestep i did at the same time i got my smiley digi it never whent any darker i would :sex: just incase
> wow im really tryin to got you in bed lol

Really? Do you have a pic of it? Don't worry, going to BD tonight for sure, DH really wants me to anyway!


----------



## harri

Also the first test is full of fluff because I dropped it on my sock lol! Xx


----------



## mammag

@Harri, I would take that middle one as a positive, do you typically use these tests or are you new to OPK?


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well I sure hope your surge shows up!! I am so bored right now..So...What are your hobbies? Anything cool you guys like to do?
> 
> Me I make jewelry. I haven't in a few months but I think it may be calling my name again. I also paint and draw. I love to read and try to do it often. I read all 7 Harry Potter books in less than a week. I counted and that is over 4000 pages. lol

i have a jewellery and accessories website and make one of a kind tiarras wow
do you sell your jewellery?


----------



## harri

Mammag - I have used before and got definite positives, could it be that my positive was last night and I missed it because I didn't test? Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

@Harri- it doesn't look quite positive to me yet. You might just be ahead of yourself by a few days.

@AFwife- I am a reader and a shopper. I don't have a creative bone in my body, lol. I've tried gardening, but it all just dies anyway. I am addicted to a game called Angry Birds on my phone. It really is sad. Did I mention that I shop a lot? Lol.


----------



## mammag

I think it is very possible, especially since the Sunday test is AM, many woman don't see their positives until mid afternoon. you have 36hrs or so in between tests, so there is a definite chance that you missed picking up your true surge, keep OPK'ing just in case, but I'd say you probably surged right after that Sunday test.


----------



## mammag

I love love love to read, but don't get to do it much with the two small boys running around, and I have my shows I like to watch, I also used to really like to work out, but since moving down here I haven't found a gym I like just yet, Oh, and I love going to the beach, I love love to garden too but have no yard here either! I also make jewelery, beading and hemp, learned em both while in a group home when I was a teenager, and my 6 year old loves to do it with me.


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> mammag that looks like the onestep i did at the same time i got my smiley digi it never whent any darker i would :sex: just incase
> wow im really tryin to got you in bed lol
> 
> Really? Do you have a pic of it? Don't worry, going to BD tonight for sure, DH really wants me to anyway!Click to expand...

no i dont have a pic i was too buisy smileing back at my happy pee stick lol but it definatly looked just like that one cos i diped that first and then the digi and dint expect the digi to smile but it did but i carried on taking the ic's and they just got lighter after that :-D


----------



## harri

Thanks! I really hope i missed it, we'll see if I get a temp shift tomorrow! 
I have 1 opk left, may be time to go shopping again! 

X


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> Thanks! I really hope i missed it, we'll see if I get a temp shift tomorrow!
> I have 1 opk left, may be time to go shopping again!
> 
> X

Yay for shopping!!!


----------



## harri

It feels so good to be back on B&B, I've had withdrawals! :-D I'm an addict! X


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> It feels so good to be back on B&B, I've had withdrawals! :-D I'm an addict! X

Lol, join the club!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I sure hope your surge shows up!! I am so bored right now..So...What are your hobbies? Anything cool you guys like to do?
> 
> Me I make jewelry. I haven't in a few months but I think it may be calling my name again. I also paint and draw. I love to read and try to do it often. I read all 7 Harry Potter books in less than a week. I counted and that is over 4000 pages. lol
> 
> i have a jewellery and accessories website and make one of a kind tiarras wow
> do you sell your jewellery?Click to expand...

I have in the past but not anything recent. I used to do flea market/festival types things but it's hard to do with little ones. What is your site? I would love to look at it!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> @Harri- it doesn't look quite positive to me yet. You might just be ahead of yourself by a few days.
> 
> @AFwife- I am a reader and a shopper. I don't have a creative bone in my body, lol. I've tried gardening, but it all just dies anyway. I am addicted to a game called Angry Birds on my phone. It really is sad. Did I mention that I shop a lot? Lol.

I have Angry Birds but it just pisses me off..I also have Angry Frogs lol The one game I play more than anything is Words with Friends...it is quite addicting!


----------



## wanabeamama

[/URL]


USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I sure hope your surge shows up!! I am so bored right now..So...What are your hobbies? Anything cool you guys like to do?
> 
> Me I make jewelry. I haven't in a few months but I think it may be calling my name again. I also paint and draw. I love to read and try to do it often. I read all 7 Harry Potter books in less than a week. I counted and that is over 4000 pages. lol
> 
> i have a jewellery and accessories website and make one of a kind tiarras wow
> do you sell your jewellery?Click to expand...
> 
> I have in the past but not anything recent. I used to do flea market/festival types things but it's hard to do with little ones. What is your site? I would love to look at it!Click to expand...

Www.lauracarolineaccessories.com


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Very nice!!! I love the fascinators!!


----------



## dachsundmom

This was just done about 10 minutes ago; IRL they are the same color with a darker edge...what do you think; tomorrow or Wednesday as 1DPO?:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

WOOT WOOT! Probably Wednesday??


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> WOOT WOOT! Probably Wednesday??

Then Wednesday it is! LOL. So now that y'all are talking jewelry, I am going to look on the net to add to my Troll bracelet, lol. That and a browse at Tiffanys! :thumbup:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

"Troll bracelet"?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> "Troll bracelet"?

Look online at troll beads.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh ok so they are like Pandora...I have a Pandora bracelet. Those beads are pretty!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Oh ok so they are like Pandora...I have a Pandora bracelet. Those beads are pretty!

I have Pandora beads; they fit on a Troll bracelet, but not vice versa. This way I can switch out the beads. If you like that kind of stuff, take a look at Kameleon; I have a few of their pieces and the "pop" rings are really fun.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well that blows that the troll beads don't fit Pandora! I saw some really cute ones!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well that blows that the troll beads don't fit Pandora! I saw some really cute ones!

All this talk is going to make me start shopping, lol! My DH is going to be so unhappy with you girls.:wacko:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well that blows that the troll beads don't fit Pandora! I saw some really cute ones!
> 
> All this talk is going to make me start shopping, lol! My DH is going to be so unhappy with you girls.:wacko:Click to expand...

:haha:, I already have too many beads then I know what to do with!

That OPK looks really good, bet you'll O tomorrow, it's so cool that we're all going to O so close together! We've got to keep this thread up, (or one with us) when we get our :bfp:'s!! Or until next cycle, Boo.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well that blows that the troll beads don't fit Pandora! I saw some really cute ones!
> 
> All this talk is going to make me start shopping, lol! My DH is going to be so unhappy with you girls.:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:, I already have too many beads then I know what to do with!
> 
> That OPK looks really good, bet you'll O tomorrow, it's so cool that we're all going to O so close together! We've got to keep this thread up, (or one with us) when we get our :bfp:'s!! Or until next cycle, Boo.Click to expand...

I will talk to myself if I have to; now I think we should shoot for having the longest, non-sticky thread, lol.:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I am here no matter what!


----------



## MrsStutler

USAFKnineWife said:


> I am here no matter what!

Same here, I'm like glitter...I never go away! At the rate I'm going y'all will lap me in cycles and we will all be synced up again. Just ordered a 20pk of the smiley clearblue digi ovulation tests (only $22!) so hopefully I will get to use them in the near future! Also picked up a basal temp. thermometer so I will start charting my temps too...I'm out of things to pee on so I have to chart something!:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I am here no matter what!
> 
> Same here, I'm like glitter...I never go away! At the rate I'm going y'all will lap me in cycles and we will all be synced up again. Just ordered a 20pk of the smiley clearblue digi ovulation tests (only $22!) so hopefully I will get to use them in the near future! Also picked up a basal temp. thermometer so I will start charting my temps too...I'm out of things to pee on so I have to chart something!:wacko:Click to expand...

Like glitter...LOVE IT! :haha: 

I was telling Dh today that I have to fight the urge to go and pee on a OPK...just to pee on something...He looked at me like I have lost my marbles..:wacko: He's probably right :haha:


----------



## mammag

Yay!! So agreeing, we are not leaving!! :happydance: Just took another OPK, just go POSITIVE already!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I am here no matter what!
> 
> Same here, I'm like glitter...I never go away! At the rate I'm going y'all will lap me in cycles and we will all be synced up again. Just ordered a 20pk of the smiley clearblue digi ovulation tests (only $22!) so hopefully I will get to use them in the near future! Also picked up a basal temp. thermometer so I will start charting my temps too...I'm out of things to pee on so I have to chart something!:wacko:Click to expand...

You must share where you found those for $22? Lol. I peed on 7 of those in about 3 days, lol...I love glitter!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Yay!! So agreeing, we are not leaving!! :happydance: Just took another OPK, just go POSITIVE already!!!!!

Where is our pic?


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! So agreeing, we are not leaving!! :happydance: Just took another OPK, just go POSITIVE already!!!!!
> 
> Where is our pic?Click to expand...

Lol, if you insist, I'll take one real quick :dohh:


----------



## MrsStutler

The theme for the getaway was "iMarriage" and we had a "freaks and geeks festival" where we had to dress up as geeks/nerds/freaks etc. This is us in our geekiest attire. 
https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x406/cwgirlup/th_Couplesgetaway.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> The theme for the getaway was "iMarriage" and we had a "freaks and geeks festival" where we had to dress up as geeks/nerds/freaks etc. This is us in our geekiest attire.
> https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x406/cwgirlup/th_Couplesgetaway.jpg

You two look adorable!:hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I am here no matter what!
> 
> Same here, I'm like glitter...I never go away! At the rate I'm going y'all will lap me in cycles and we will all be synced up again. Just ordered a 20pk of the smiley clearblue digi ovulation tests (only $22!) so hopefully I will get to use them in the near future! Also picked up a basal temp. thermometer so I will start charting my temps too...I'm out of things to pee on so I have to chart something!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> You must share where you found those for $22? Lol. I peed on 7 of those in about 3 days, lol...I love glitter!:hugs:Click to expand...

I got them off of Ebay, although Amazon has a good deal on them too! I will definitely not be testing twice a day with these like I did with the answer ones, although I might have to get some ICs ones too to satisfy the POASA within me.


----------



## mammag

MrsStutler said:


> The theme for the getaway was "iMarriage" and we had a "freaks and geeks festival" where we had to dress up as geeks/nerds/freaks etc. This is us in our geekiest attire.
> https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x406/cwgirlup/th_Couplesgetaway.jpg

Awww, look how cute!! Lol, Harry Potter Glasses!


----------



## mammag

Here it is, may even be a little lighter than earlier? But pee was more concentrated then, still need to test at about 10-11 tonight, cuz there usually not positive before that. 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0733.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

@mammag- it really is hit or miss on a solid line with those tests. Do you have anything else at home for comparison?


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> @mammag- it really is hit or miss on a solid line with those tests. Do you have anything else at home for comparison?

No, and it's storming crazy out so I'm not going out _there_, lol, even knocked the cable out, so it's just me and you guys tonight!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @mammag- it really is hit or miss on a solid line with those tests. Do you have anything else at home for comparison?
> 
> No, and it's storming crazy out so I'm not going out _there_, lol, even knocked the cable out, so it's just me and you guys tonight!!Click to expand...

Ahhh, the good old FL storms, lol. At least you have internet! Or have you had to result to your phone?:wacko:


----------



## mammag

Nope, internet is working just fine, which is strange; seeing as how they are both through the Cable Company. Omg, I've never heard thunder so loud before!


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't miss those at all! Lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you threatened Time Warner yet? Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

We were getting some really high winds here earlier but it never actually started raining...I hate rain but I love how it cools everything off...It's been brutal here the last week.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> We were getting some really high winds here earlier but it never actually started raining...I hate rain but I love how it cools everything off...It's been brutal here the last week.

I miss the south!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

You shouldn't! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Fess up, when will you start testing? Lol


----------



## Icca19

I was born in FL , movied to Erie PA at the age of 13. Oh how I miss the thunder storms! I always talk about the storms down south every time it rains up here lol DH grew up here soo he's clueless to the window shakeing thunder and loud cracking and booming lol  I love it!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> I was born in FL , movied to Erie PA at the age of 13. Oh how I miss the thunder storms! I always talk about the storms down south every time it rains up here lol DH grew up here soo he's clueless to the window shakeing thunder and loud cracking and booming lol  I love it!

What part of Florida?


----------



## Icca19

Ft laurdale
I have family in miami


----------



## Icca19

Opps I ment ft lauderdale lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm was an Orlando girl!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

It's a little hard to type......:flower:

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-13212929.jpg


----------



## Icca19

Iv never been there! (Heard its nice) all the years I lived in FL and I never went to disney world lol 
Its sad I know


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Fess up, when will you start testing? Lol

Right now....Kidding!!!:haha: honestly I have no idea....I'm still waiting on my Ic's to get here...


----------



## dachsundmom

@AFwife- Love the cat!

@Icca- not sad at all! I think there is this common misconception that if you live in FL you spend all of your time at Disney or the beach...lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

He is a spoiled rotten baby!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I am going to start counting Wed as 1DPO and will probably start at 6DPO...it's what I do, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I am going to start counting Wed as 1DPO and will probably start at 6DPO...it's what I do, lol.

So what you are saying is that I should start testing on Thursday?:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am going to start counting Wed as 1DPO and will probably start at 6DPO...it's what I do, lol.
> 
> So what you are saying is that I should start testing on Thursday?:winkwink:Click to expand...

I sure as hell would! :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am going to start counting Wed as 1DPO and will probably start at 6DPO...it's what I do, lol.
> 
> So what you are saying is that I should start testing on Thursday?:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I sure as hell would! :happydance:Click to expand...

Well I guess that settles it then....:happydance: Hopefully my IC's will be here by then...


----------



## harri

I think today is O day for me! I've had a HUGE temp dip this morning and have cramps on my right side (was left last month so it makes sense). 

 exciting!!! Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

my god everyone talking about testing already lol surely thats a penalty lol


----------



## wanabeamama

oh i forgot to mention that WOOOOOOOOO i got my crosshairs lol now what do i do?????


----------



## harri

Woohooo for the crosshairs! I get so excited when I get mine! You're officially in the TWW - now try your best not to symptom spot lol! Oh or test!!! Lol xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Woohooo for the crosshairs! I get so excited when I get mine! You're officially in the TWW - now try your best not to symptom spot lol! Oh or test!!! Lol xxxx

i refuse to do any of the above, im not feeling that hopfull this cycle i actually keep forgetting im in the tww :) 
its my first time using the bbt chart but i have always had my pos opk on cd10 its just nice to see ovulation confirmed :)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> oh i forgot to mention that WOOOOOOOOO i got my crosshairs lol now what do i do?????

Now you just relax and have fun with us!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Woohooo for the crosshairs! I get so excited when I get mine! You're officially in the TWW - now try your best not to symptom spot lol! Oh or test!!! Lol xxxx

Have you gotten your positive OPK?


----------



## Icca19

I want to test as soon as I can ! I only have one HPT in my stock pile,
Right now its filled with OPKs, but ill end up buying more lol
I found a box of OPK on clearence yesterday for $4! I was so excited when I saw them on the shelfs but then I thought to myself.....I think I see a problem starting when ia trip inside K Mart leadcs to the testing stations to see what's on sale lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> I want to test as soon as I can ! I only have one HPT in my stock pile,
> Right now its filled with OPKs, but ill end up buying more lol
> I found a box of OPK on clearence yesterday for $4! I was so excited when I saw them on the shelfs but then I thought to myself.....I think I see a problem starting when ia trip inside K Mart leadcs to the testing stations to see what's on sale lol

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

The top pic was from yesterday evening; IRL the lines are the same color with a dark edge.

The bottom one was this morning with SMU; it is the darkest I have gotten yet!

I always carry my surge for 24-36 hours.


----------



## harri

dachsundmom said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Woohooo for the crosshairs! I get so excited when I get mine! You're officially in the TWW - now try your best not to symptom spot lol! Oh or test!!! Lol xxxx
> 
> Have you gotten your positive OPK?Click to expand...

Negative again today, I think I missed my surge as there was 36 hours between my near positive and my negative yesterday. I've also had a huge temp dip today and ewcm! 
Fingers crossed I'm ovulating tonight! Xx


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> I was born in FL , movied to Erie PA at the age of 13. Oh how I miss the thunder storms! I always talk about the storms down south every time it rains up here lol DH grew up here soo he's clueless to the window shakeing thunder and loud cracking and booming lol  I love it!

Yeah, no one's ever told me about the thunder!! It blasted so loud the other day when I was outside the I almost sh*t my pants! :rofl: and I dropped my glasses and broke my flip flop I jumped so high! It's kind of crazy. 

And the OPK verdict.......

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0743.jpg

still freaking negative, PMA is dwindling this morning here in Grace (<-thats me :) ) Land. Cervix is firm and no more EWCM, temps are so erratic that I'm worried this cycle will be anovulatory, I've never had so many days of dark OPK's on different brands of tests without it going positive.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 220964
> 
> 
> View attachment 220965
> 
> 
> The top pic was from yesterday evening; IRL the lines are the same color with a dark edge.
> 
> The bottom one was this morning with SMU; it is the darkest I have gotten yet!
> 
> I always carry my surge for 24-36 hours.


Whoa!! That is SUPER positive!!!! Your going to ovulate tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Aliciatm

mammag... my temp will you look at my chart??? no af and im confused


----------



## mammag

Aliciatm said:


> mammag... my temp will you look at my chart??? no af and im confused

There's a small drop in temp there, but not enough to really mean anything, still wouldn't expect AF today, tomorrows temp will probably tell the tale :) Hope it stays up for you!


----------



## Aliciatm

me to.. so i can go to the dr and get a positive.. it was bfn on the dollar tree test this morning im on cd 30???


----------



## mammag

I'm thinking you ovulated later than you first thought, when was your last positive OPK?


----------



## Aliciatm

okay so i got positive opks on cd 18 on frer and test strip on cd 19 frer went negative and strip stayed positive? then after cd 19 i stoped testing.. but continued to have sex 18th took a break had sex on the 20th... and then stoped keeping up with when i had sex lol.. so im thinking i ovulated on cd 18 because frer was continually positive from cd 13 to cd 18... and strip didnt go positive until cd 17/or/18..


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace darling, those One Step will not go as dark as you are trying to see. It might be digi time! Lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

yeah i say digi time toooo


----------



## mammag

Aliciatm said:


> okay so i got positive opks on cd 18 on frer and test strip on cd 19 frer went negative and strip stayed positive? then after cd 19 i stoped testing.. but continued to have sex 18th took a break had sex on the 20th... and then stoped keeping up with when i had sex lol.. so im thinking i ovulated on cd 18 because frer was continually positive from cd 13 to cd 18... and strip didnt go positive until cd 17/or/18..

From what I can tell from your chart, it looks to me like you ovulated sometime between from CD21-CD23, which at the very latest would put you at 10 dpo today. 8 dpo the earliest, so it could still be too early to test.


----------



## mammag

Well, tomorrow is when I got my positive OPK last month, so I'm going to give it till then, if no positive I will get myself some digi's, but honestly I get such strong positives that any test usually works very well for me.


----------



## Aliciatm

oh wow lol... that is late.. so the dr test probably wouldnt even be able to pick it up.. its just the pee in a cup thing not blood also will you read my other thread and tell me what you think about cm or semen? thanks... your like so awsome and insightful


----------



## mammag

So proud of my.................... surge!! :)

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0747.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0746.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0745.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

@mammag- are those from this morning?


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> @mammag- are those from this morning?

From just now, with SMU!!!


----------



## mammag

FMU was negative, and if you look the dye wasn't even finished going through! was that dark right away :happydance: 2ww here I come!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> FMU was negative, and if you look the dye wasn't even finished going through! was that dark right away :happydance: 2ww here I come!!!

I am also a SMU tester. It's the only way I get a good read. It looks like we are both going to go with Thursday as 1DPO!:happydance:


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0749.jpg

another pic, ok ok, now I'm just showing off :)


----------



## mammag

Yay!! I'm smiling like I just got a positive HPT :)


----------



## dachsundmom

So Tuesday or Wednesday next week I will start testing. Lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, why not!! I've got plenty of tests!! And I can totally handle the BFN's right up till about 11 dpo, then they just make me sad :(


----------



## wanabeamama

yay mammag :sex: :sex: :sex: go at it like :bunny: wooooooo


----------



## wanabeamama

haha have any of you seen the rival thread in ttc????? You know the one lol


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> yay mammag :sex: :sex: :sex: go at it like :bunny: wooooooo

:rofl: Lmao, don't you worry, gonna have me some baby makin sexy time :thumbup: :holly:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> haha have any of you seen the rival thread in ttc????? You know the one lol

But we rock! Lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, why not!! I've got plenty of tests!! And I can totally handle the BFN's right up till about 11 dpo, then they just make me sad :(

Truthfully, I'll do one Sunday just because. Lol.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> haha have any of you seen the rival thread in ttc????? You know the one lol
> 
> But we rock! Lol.Click to expand...

Lol, I really haven't seen it! I'll go look for it right now though ((dons black mask and spandex pants))


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> haha have any of you seen the rival thread in ttc????? You know the one lol
> 
> But we rock! Lol.Click to expand...

oh yes we do!!!!!!


----------



## mammag

Aww, what is that! Lol, our's is way cooler, and has way more silent stalker ;) Yeah, I'm winking at you guys down there, you think I can't see you.....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

You girls crack me up! So yeah...mail man came and left without leaving my HPT's..it's never taken this long for them to get here....I swear I am going to go pee on a bunch of OPK's just to do it....addicted you say? Nah...Not me!!! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Aww, what is that! Lol, our's is way cooler, and has way more silent stalker ;) Yeah, I'm winking at you guys down there, you think I can't see you.....

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> You girls crack me up! So yeah...mail man came and left without leaving my HPT's..it's never taken this long for them to get here....I swear I am going to go pee on a bunch of OPK's just to do it....addicted you say? Nah...Not me!!! lol

Go for it! I do it all of the time, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I guess I'm so behind of what is going on...which one? I went and looked and I can't for the life of me figure out which one it is... boo!


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> I guess I'm so behind of what is going on...which one? I went and looked and I can't for the life of me figure out which one it is... boo!

the one that is doing what we pledge Not to do lol its a long thread


----------



## mammag

Yeah, we tried that last month, too bad their not learning from our mistakes :)


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0750.jpg

Took another, you think it's my surge? Urine was super concentrated both time, worried it's fake :( Lol, leave it to me to finally get my surge and then talk myself into it not being real!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0750.jpg
> 
> Took another, you think it's my surge? Urine was super concentrated both time, worried it's fake :( Lol, leave it to me to finally get my surge and then talk myself into it not being real!

Are you effing serious? Lol. If it were fake, it would be negative. LH doesn't typically surge until later in the day. That's why afternoon is recommended, so you don't miss it. Lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, Okay, so now all I have to do is :sex: and :sex: and a little more :sex: and wait!


----------



## wanabeamama

haha mammag ur so funny lol its positive ok now get to bed lol


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> haha mammag ur so funny lol its positive ok now get to bed lol

Lmao :) No bed till tonight :( DH won't be home till 5 and even then have to wait for the boys to fall asleep! So it won't be till late, want to make sure I can lie down for at least an hour later so that cancels out the sneaky steal a minute sex! We did that last month and I'm wondering if that's why we didn't catch the eggy? So I'm going to wait till tonight so I can relax after!


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> haha mammag ur so funny lol its positive ok now get to bed lol
> 
> Lmao :) No bed till tonight :( DH won't be home till 5 and even then have to wait for the boys to fall asleep! So it won't be till late, want to make sure I can lie down for at least an hour later so that cancels out the sneaky steal a minute sex! We did that last month and I'm wondering if that's why we didn't catch the eggy? So I'm going to wait till tonight so I can relax after!Click to expand...

oh ok what time is it there??? Its 5pm here :D i satyed in bed and fell asleep then when i woke up in the morning (ov day) i put a soft cup in before i got out of bed nd took it out at 8pm then expected to get some :sex: that night again but no so just gota hope that the soft cup caught enough for when the egg came down lol


----------



## mammag

It's 12:20 in the afternoon! Still early here! :) That sounds like perfectly timed sex to me!! We all have such a good chance this month!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I have never tried the soft cup thing. Lol.


----------



## harri

I haven't tried softcup either - although now I'm really tempted! I lay in bed last night struggling to fall asleep because of the 2 pillows under me!!! lol! Xx


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I have never tried the soft cup thing. Lol.

I've thought about it, even had them in my hand at wal-mart last cycle, but I changed my mind, I just know I'll wind up putting it in wrong and 1. Block the sperm from my cervix instead of holding them there 2. Get it stuck and have to have a humiliating experience where my OB removes it and/or 3. Completely convince DH that I am crazy :wacko: Lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I have never tried the soft cup thing. Lol.
> 
> I've thought about it, even had them in my hand at wal-mart last cycle, but I changed my mind, I just know I'll wind up putting it in wrong and 1. Block the sperm from my cervix instead of holding them there 2. Get it stuck and have to have a humiliating experience where my OB removes it and/or 3. Completely convince DH that I am crazy :wacko: Lol.Click to expand...

My DH would leave me, I think. Lol. I am just not sure how long the stuff you don't need should be left up there, lol. I would think that if it really increased your chances, then docs would use them for IUI/IVF.


----------



## mammag

Would it surprise you guys if I told you I'm kind of a Bitch in real life? Lol, I get PM's on here (one of which prompted this post) just to tell me how helpful I am and/or asking questions etc., but IRL I'm shy and people tend to assume that I'm snobby. I'm really not, I am a nice person and I feel things very deeply, but I am quick to complain (Taco Bell better NEVER F**k up my order :haha: ), and I have a serious mouth on me, and I have a hard time keeping friends because they always wind up getting on my nerves! Lol, just a little FYI on me :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Would it surprise you guys if I told you I'm kind of a Bitch in real life? Lol, I get PM's on here (one of which prompted this post) just to tell me how helpful I am and/or asking questions etc., but IRL I'm shy and people tend to assume that I'm snobby. I'm really not, I am a nice person and I feel things very deeply, but I am quick to complain (Taco Bell better NEVER F**k up my order :haha: ), and I have a serious mouth on me, and I have a hard time keeping friends because they always wind up getting on my nerves! Lol, just a little FYI on me :)

Same here my dear, lol. Here's one, I don't really like kids! Love mine, but I am the mom who donates $, to avoid going to the fundraisers. Lol.

I have had to hold my tongue several times on some posts I've read, not here of course!

Oh, I also swear like a sailor. Lol.


----------



## harri

Everyone is different and some don't know how to take people who are different, I have had this experience! Because I'm so shy everyone thinks I'm a snobby cow until they get to know me lol!!! Then when they get to know me they wish they hadn't because they can't shut me up hahaha! Xx


----------



## harri

I also have a foul mouth lol!!!


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> Everyone is different and some don't know how to take people who are different, I have had this experience! Because I'm so shy everyone thinks I'm a snobby cow until they get to know me lol!!! Then when they get to know me they wish they hadn't because they can't shut me up hahaha! Xx

Lol, that is sooo me!!!!


----------



## mammag

And I feel you on the posts thing, I do hold my tongue, cuz I like being able to keep coming back here :) But some of these posts, and some of these people for that matter, really truly test my patience!! NOT you guys though!!! I love all you guys to pieces :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> And I feel you on the posts thing, I do hold my tongue, cuz I like being able to keep coming back here :) But some of these posts, and some of these people for that matter, really truly test my patience!! NOT you guys though!!! I love all you guys to pieces :)

Don't get me started! Lol.


----------



## harri

Ohhh tell me about it! I do have a tendency to read and run if someone irritates me though haha!! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

So we're all basically here, because IRL everyone has told us to STFU? Lol.


----------



## mammag

Lmao, spot on Dmom, spot on :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think a lot of it is bc we talk about the personal stuff right away. It's not like I go to DD's school, meet the parents, and say...

"Hi, my name is Brooke and my cervix is open!"


----------



## harri

Hahahaha!!! My names Harriet and I have to go get a camera put up my hoohaa next month! :-D xx


----------



## mammag

Lmao, that would be freaking priceless!!!!


----------



## harri

Hmmmm here's a question for you ladies:

If I have an abundance of EWCM on tp and in my knickers (or panties in American lol I sound so posh) today does this mean that I could have had EWCM around my cervix yesterday? 

I'm just worried that I didn't have EWCM on TP yday and DH's swimmers wouldn't have been able to get there! 

xxxx


----------



## mammag

I think I might ovulate from my left side this cycle? That's where I'm feeling the majority of my cramping, it is weird though, as I'm feeling twinges and hot cramps on BOTH sides? Never had that before, two dominant eggs fighting for their spot maybe Lol, it would make sense that my eggs fight, you should meet my kids!!


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> Hmmmm here's a question for you ladies:
> 
> If I have an abundance of EWCM on tp and in my knickers (or panties in American lol I sound so posh) today does this mean that I could have had EWCM around my cervix yesterday?
> 
> I'm just worried that I didn't have EWCM on TP yday and DH's swimmers wouldn't have been able to get there!
> 
> xxxx

Absolutely, it's inside before it's outside for sure, I usually don't even know I have EWCM unless I check internally, so EWCM on your "knickers" :haha: :) Is deffo a good thing and means you have plenty of it!


----------



## dachsundmom

@harri- I think you are fine. I never actually have EWCM w/o feeling for it. Lol.

@mammag- maybe you will prove the left side theory right!


----------



## harri

Mammag - I was feeling cramps on both sides yesterday which I thought was both sides fighting too. Today the majority of my cramps are right side but I am having twinges to the left also! 

Thanks both for the help! It's literally hanging off the tp today (sorry tmi lol)

I wish you guys could hear my voice, I was contemplating doing the vlog thing on youtube as I watch others but the majority of people are american and sound really cool and then there would be me "Oh hello Youtube, I'm ever so posh and English!" LOL

xxx


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> Mammag - I was feeling cramps on both sides yesterday which I thought was both sides fighting too. Today the majority of my cramps are right side but I am having twinges to the left also!
> 
> Thanks both for the help! It's literally hanging off the tp today (sorry tmi lol)
> 
> I wish you guys could hear my voice, I was contemplating doing the vlog thing on youtube as I watch others but the majority of people are american and sound really cool and then there would be me "Oh hello Youtube, I'm ever so posh and English!" LOL
> 
> xxx

I think YOU guys sound cool!! I wish I could hear my voice out of YOUR ears, lol, I'd like to see how my voice sounds to someone who hasn't heard it my whole life, I have a southern accent that people point out here in Florida!! Lol, so I guess it's pretty noticeable, but I can't hear it!



Check out my fun post
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/643178-hpt-vs-opk-pic-heavy.html


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Mammag - I was feeling cramps on both sides yesterday which I thought was both sides fighting too. Today the majority of my cramps are right side but I am having twinges to the left also!
> 
> Thanks both for the help! It's literally hanging off the tp today (sorry tmi lol)
> 
> I wish you guys could hear my voice, I was contemplating doing the vlog thing on youtube as I watch others but the majority of people are american and sound really cool and then there would be me "Oh hello Youtube, I'm ever so posh and English!" LOL
> 
> xxx

I bet you would sound right proper! Lol. And there is no such thing as TMI! Lol.


----------



## harri

Haha I can't tell the difference between any american accent, I'm rubbish!
There are so many different accents in England though and people make fun of me because I sound really northern to the people where I live and I only grew up 70 miles away! 

xx


----------



## harri

Do I or don't I go to Pilates tonight? hmmmm!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Go. It's a great distraction!


----------



## mammag

Girls!! Check out my post in preg test gallery, for real, it's crazy

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/643178-hpt-vs-opk-pic-heavy.html


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Girls!! Check out my post in preg test gallery, for real, it's crazy
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/643178-hpt-vs-opk-pic-heavy.html

You have got to be kidding me! This was going to be my experiment tonight while waiting for Deadliest Catch! Lol.

Are you sure we weren't separated at birth?


----------



## mammag

Lmao, you shoulda told me and we woulda tried it together!! Crazy how super positive it made that HPT isn't it!!


----------



## mammag

Ok, pretty well convinced I'm O'ing from the left, the stabbing crampy pains are getting much more noticeable on that side! I'm excited, please please let me prove the left side ovulation theory right!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Ok, pretty well convinced I'm O'ing from the left, the stabbing crampy pains are getting much more noticeable on that side! I'm excited, please please let me prove the left side ovulation theory right!!!

I hope you do! Well, I will be trying it too tonight! Lol. Did you dip in the same urine or two separate cups?


----------



## mammag

Same urine, I don't think dipping the tests separately in the same urine would have any affect on them TBH, just the two touching before they are dry.


----------



## harri

Fx'd for you!!! I am going to Pilates now. I'm sure I will have many pages to catch up on when I get back! x


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Same urine, I don't think dipping the tests separately in the same urine would have any affect on them TBH, just the two touching before they are dry.

Well, I will try both! Lol. I might try it with a digi too. Lol.

My O pains are all in the middle. This is new.


----------



## suffolksarah

wanabeamama said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> haha mammag ur so funny lol its positive ok now get to bed lol
> 
> Lmao :) No bed till tonight :( DH won't be home till 5 and even then have to wait for the boys to fall asleep! So it won't be till late, want to make sure I can lie down for at least an hour later so that cancels out the sneaky steal a minute sex! We did that last month and I'm wondering if that's why we didn't catch the eggy? So I'm going to wait till tonight so I can relax after!Click to expand...
> 
> oh ok what time is it there??? Its 5pm here :D i satyed in bed and fell asleep then when i woke up in the morning (ov day) i put a soft cup in before i got out of bed nd took it out at 8pm then expected to get some :sex: that night again but no so just gota hope that the soft cup caught enough for when the egg came down lolClick to expand...

My oh didnt really wanna dtd last night, but i told him it was 'boy' night! as i read male sperm swim fast but die quick, female swim slow but live long. so last night was ov night. so he thought we may make a boy if we dtd then. It works with him every month, as he would prefere a boy!!! xx


----------



## mammag

That's strange, I've always wondered if a digi HPT would show positive during a surge. 

Have fun at Pilates!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> That's strange, I've always wondered if a digi HPT would show positive during a surge.
> 
> Have fun at Pilates!!!!

Idk if the positive would show with just LH, but I think it's time to find out. Lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

wow ive missed loads lol ok the soft cups are really easy to use OH has no idea i use them lol
i put some conceive plus arround the edge and inside just to give em a bit more energy lol

i swear were all the same lol i am also very shy and people think im ignorant and stuck up but really i just dont really have much in common with most of the people i meet most people frustrate me with there dumb ass questions and small minded conversations im very open minded person and like to look way beond the surface of people and life .

I cant remember what else i was gona comment on it took me too long to get through the thread i forgot lol


----------



## dachsundmom

It's going to be a right sider this month! Lol.


----------



## mammag

My bbs are sore, lol, am I the only person in the world that gets sore bbs the day before O and keeps them right up through AF? It's so strange.


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> My bbs are sore, lol, am I the only person in the world that gets sore bbs the day before O and keeps them right up through AF? It's so strange.

i get them from 1dpo right upto af lol


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> My bbs are sore, lol, am I the only person in the world that gets sore bbs the day before O and keeps them right up through AF? It's so strange.

Me too! That's how I know I've ovulated. Lol. I trust the girls more than any other test. It's why I quit temping.


----------



## mammag

You know I don't always get them like that, you're going to think I'm crazy, but on months when I'm not charting and really not obsessing at all (yes I DO have those months for my sanity) they will not hurt during or after ovulation, and I am still actively TTC even though I am not charting and OPK'ing and such so I do check them to see if they are sore, and they just never are! This is my 3rd month back to charting and OPK'ing and they have hurt every month, it's so strange!


----------



## dachsundmom

I think instead of TWW we've become OV obsessive! Lol. I pay more attention to OV than anything else.


----------



## mammag

Lol, I posted something last cycle about how waiting to O is definitely worse than the 2ww, at least you KNOW when the 2ww is going to be over, one way or the other, when your waiting to O there's this tiny snapshot in time surge you have to catch, BD you have to time perfectly, meds and supplements that are either being avoided, taken or prepared to take, and all that is if you O at ALL! Lol, it's waaayyyyy more stressful!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, I posted something last cycle about how waiting to O is definitely worse than the 2ww, at least you KNOW when the 2ww is going to be over, one way or the other, when your waiting to O there's this tiny snapshot in time surge you have to catch, BD you have to time perfectly, meds and supplements that are either being avoided, taken or prepared to take, and all that is if you O at ALL! Lol, it's waaayyyyy more stressful!

I really never expect the BFP, so I am more concerned with knowing that my body works.


----------



## mammag

Changed my siggy :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Changed my siggy :)

See, you're not a bitch! Lol. I need a siggy.


----------



## harri

Damn Pilates!! Took away my O pain! grrr!!! :( 

Haha!!! I am definitely O obsessed! x


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Damn Pilates!! Took away my O pain! grrr!!! :(
> 
> Haha!!! I am definitely O obsessed! x

Welcome to our little club! Lol


----------



## harri

LOL! 

Help me, how do I get DH in the mood when he knows i'm ovulating today and only after 1 thing? I brought out the massage oil last night so can't really do that again. 

Woohoo O pain is back - in both sides though! 

xxx


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> LOL!
> 
> Help me, how do I get DH in the mood when he knows i'm ovulating today and only after 1 thing? I brought out the massage oil last night so can't really do that again.
> 
> Woohoo O pain is back - in both sides though!
> 
> xxx

Lol, why not? Men are not as complicated as we are, the oil would totally work two nights in a row!! You guys are lucky, I have to beat DH off with a stick so I can stick to the every other day plan :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

So, my experiment did not work as well; the OPK did not affect my HPT at all. The only thing that I can figure is that my surge is not as strong now; the OPK is not as positive.


----------



## dachsundmom

I gots a siggy!!! Any other future bump buddies welcome!:happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Iv had O pains all day at work....all I can think about is getting home to test!

Still not home yet though, had to get the little one from daycar, stop by grandmas and the grocery store.....ah its killing me, I just want to get home! I have to pee! Lol


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I gots a siggy!!! Any other future bump buddies welcome!:happydance:

Same here!!


----------



## mammag

I'm about to hit 2,000 posts, 2500 and I'll be an official B&B Addict!! Lol, admitting it is the first step to recovery.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I'm about to hit 2,000 posts, 2500 and I'll be an official B&B Addict!! Lol, admitting it is the first step to recovery.

We'll get ya covered for that one! Lol. I am really curious as to why the test worked for you and didn't for me!:wacko:


----------



## Icca19

Well start a thread for recovering B&B addicts haha I remember when my first thread passed 100 I was so happy (I felt so special lol) but 2500 WOW! You go girl!


----------



## wanabeamama

hey guys can having a sore eye be a sighn????? I have a very very sore eye :(


----------



## Icca19

How does this test work that you girls are trying? I got a couple to spare at home....I want to play!


----------



## Icca19

LMAO wanabeamama
That's too funny!


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> hey guys can having a sore eye be a sighn????? I have a very very sore eye :(

I am very sorry for your sore eye, but it is most definitely NOT a sign, lol.:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> How does this test work that you girls are trying? I got a couple to spare at home....I want to play!

A wet OPK touching a wet HPT can, in theory, turn an HPT positive. Mammag had luck, but I didn't.

IDK if the OPK has to be really positive or not! Take a pic when you do it.:happydance:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I'm about to hit 2,000 posts, 2500 and I'll be an official B&B Addict!! Lol, admitting it is the first step to recovery.
> 
> We'll get ya covered for that one! Lol. I am really curious as to why the test worked for you and didn't for me!:wacko:Click to expand...

Maybe cuz mine were the same brand and the same make up, you know same dye and such, idk, it was pretty convincing though!


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> How does this test work that you girls are trying? I got a couple to spare at home....I want to play!


I just held the OPK and the HPT together while they were running, OPK turned the HPT positive! Imagine that, a positive line on an HPT with MY pee!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I'm about to hit 2,000 posts, 2500 and I'll be an official B&B Addict!! Lol, admitting it is the first step to recovery.
> 
> We'll get ya covered for that one! Lol. I am really curious as to why the test worked for you and didn't for me!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe cuz mine were the same brand and the same make up, you know same dye and such, idk, it was pretty convincing though!Click to expand...

Oh, yours were dead on! Better than some of the posts I see in the testing forum.


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0764.jpg


----------



## Icca19

Ah ok I see...I just have to give that a try. Every pregnancy iv had I got the test + at a drs office, id give anything to enjoy a + HPT at home lol even if its a knock off lol good aprils fool joke though

Wanabeamama I'm honestly sorry if your eyeis in pain. 
I remember you guys talking about off the wall symptom spotting


----------



## dachsundmom

Now that one looks more like an evap, IMO.

I've never had O pain on the right and it is awful. The thought of BD tonight is turning my stomach! Lol. The guy got it the last two nights, I wonder if that is enough?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Would it surprise you guys if I told you I'm kind of a Bitch in real life? Lol, I get PM's on here (one of which prompted this post) just to tell me how helpful I am and/or asking questions etc., but IRL I'm shy and people tend to assume that I'm snobby. I'm really not, I am a nice person and I feel things very deeply, but I am quick to complain (Taco Bell better NEVER F**k up my order :haha: ), and I have a serious mouth on me, and I have a hard time keeping friends because they always wind up getting on my nerves! Lol, just a little FYI on me :)

Are we twins? I am a nice person too but I tell the truth to everyone...no matter the repercussions. I would rather tell you the truth and hurt you now than lie and hurt you worse later kwim? I speak my mind and have NO FILTER which can get me in trouble sometimes...:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

> Are we twins? I am a nice person too but I tell the truth to everyone...no matter the repercussions. I would rather tell you the truth and hurt you now than lie and hurt you worse later kwim? I speak my mind and have NO FILTER which can get me in trouble sometimes...:growlmad:

I thought it was a southern thing, lol. Like big hair. The higher the hair, the closer to Heaven is my motto! :wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

:muaha: i say you post it in the hpt gallery as minni the one who didnt have sex but her bf touched her boobs hahahah that will really mess em up


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Now that one looks more like an evap, IMO.
> 
> I've never had O pain on the right and it is awful. The thought of BD tonight is turning my stomach! Lol. The guy got it the last two nights, I wonder if that is enough?

Yeah, it's dry in that pic, but it was pink and instant @ about 2 minutes.

Here's one still wet! 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0763.jpg


----------



## mammag

Lol, Minnie, here I come! Lol, totally just kidding, we might really piss some of the moderators off :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Would it surprise you guys if I told you I'm kind of a Bitch in real life? Lol, I get PM's on here (one of which prompted this post) just to tell me how helpful I am and/or asking questions etc., but IRL I'm shy and people tend to assume that I'm snobby. I'm really not, I am a nice person and I feel things very deeply, but I am quick to complain (Taco Bell better NEVER F**k up my order :haha: ), and I have a serious mouth on me, and I have a hard time keeping friends because they always wind up getting on my nerves! Lol, just a little FYI on me :)
> 
> Same here my dear, lol. Here's one, I don't really like kids! Love mine, but I am the mom who donates $, to avoid going to the fundraisers. Lol.
> 
> I have had to hold my tongue several times on some posts I've read, not here of course!
> 
> Oh, I also swear like a sailor. Lol.Click to expand...

MEEEEEE TOOOOOO!!!!! All of that....:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> And I feel you on the posts thing, I do hold my tongue, cuz I like being able to keep coming back here :) But some of these posts, and some of these people for that matter, really truly test my patience!! NOT you guys though!!! I love all you guys to pieces :)
> 
> Don't get me started! Lol.Click to expand...

I hear ya! If there was a "virtual slap" button some..ok well ALOT would get the bitch slap daily...Instead I just roll my eyes and laugh at how redonkulous they are!!:dohh:


----------



## mammag

Oh wow, I know I already said this :haha: but definitely LEFT siding it this cycle!! Pain is horrid! Is it not completely nuts that I'm excited about a terrible pain that I know is going to last for two days and can't take medication to ease! hmmmmmmm :wacko:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> And I feel you on the posts thing, I do hold my tongue, cuz I like being able to keep coming back here :) But some of these posts, and some of these people for that matter, really truly test my patience!! NOT you guys though!!! I love all you guys to pieces :)
> 
> Don't get me started! Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I hear ya! If there was a "virtual slap" button some..ok well ALOT would get the bitch slap daily...Instead I just roll my eyes and laugh at how redonkulous they are!!:dohh:Click to expand...

I would probably overuse the virtual slap button!!! Lol, I understand being down about things every now and then, but the ones who just constantly complain about every little thing over and over drive me up the freaking wall!!! None of us are pregnant yet, we all know it sucks, how about some positive freaking attitude (PFA) for once!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I think I might ovulate from my left side this cycle? That's where I'm feeling the majority of my cramping, it is weird though, as I'm feeling twinges and hot cramps on BOTH sides? Never had that before, two dominant eggs fighting for their spot maybe *Lol, it would make sense that my eggs fight, you should meet my kids!!*


bahahahahaha!!! Classic!!!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> And I feel you on the posts thing, I do hold my tongue, cuz I like being able to keep coming back here :) But some of these posts, and some of these people for that matter, really truly test my patience!! NOT you guys though!!! I love all you guys to pieces :)
> 
> Don't get me started! Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I hear ya! If there was a "virtual slap" button some..ok well ALOT would get the bitch slap daily...Instead I just roll my eyes and laugh at how redonkulous they are!!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I would probably overuse the virtual slap button!!! Lol, I understand being down about things every now and then, but the ones who just constantly complain about every little thing over and over drive me up the freaking wall!!! None of us are pregnant yet, we all know it sucks, how about some positive freaking attitude (PFA) for once!!!Click to expand...

Can anyone make a "slap button" ticker as our official thread siggy? Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm here's a question for you ladies:
> 
> If I have an abundance of EWCM on tp and in my knickers (or panties in American lol I sound so posh) today does this mean that I could have had EWCM around my cervix yesterday?
> 
> I'm just worried that I didn't have EWCM on TP yday and DH's swimmers wouldn't have been able to get there!
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Absolutely, it's inside before it's outside for sure, I usually don't even know I have EWCM unless I check internally, so EWCM on your "knickers" :haha: :) Is deffo a good thing and means you have plenty of it!Click to expand...

Well if that's the case then I have a shit ton to spare if you kwim? EWWWWW:haha::haha:


----------



## Icca19

When I O from my right (like every month) I'm currledup in. A ball on my couch with the remote and my blankey lol 
This left side thing ain't that bad if I must say so myself.....sorry girls :-(


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> When I O from my right (like every month) I'm currledup in. A ball on my couch with the remote and my blankey lol
> This left side thing ain't that bad if I must say so myself.....sorry girls :-(

I am beginning to this it is all bad, lol!:growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> wow ive missed loads lol ok the soft cups are really easy to use OH has no idea i use them lol
> i put some conceive plus arround the edge and inside just to give em a bit more energy lol
> 
> i swear were all the same lol i am also very shy and people think im ignorant and stuck up but really i just dont really have much in common with most of the people i meet most people frustrate me with there dumb ass questions and small minded conversations im very open minded person and like to look way beond the surface of people and life .
> 
> I cant remember what else i was gona comment on it took me too long to get through the thread i forgot lol

That's why when I want to comment on something I right click a new window using the "quote" button...That is why I quote so much lol


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> When I O from my right (like every month) I'm currledup in. A ball on my couch with the remote and my blankey lol
> This left side thing ain't that bad if I must say so myself.....sorry girls :-(
> 
> I am beginning to this it is all bad, lol!:growlmad:Click to expand...

alright, out for ice cream and redbox movies, so we can curl up and suffer, DH had better make it quick tonight :rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> LOL!
> 
> Help me, how do I get DH in the mood when he knows i'm ovulating today and only after 1 thing? I brought out the massage oil last night so can't really do that again.
> 
> Woohoo O pain is back - in both sides though!
> 
> xxx

Just walk in front of him naked and bend over....:haha: Blowjobs work too:winkwink::blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I gots a siggy!!! Any other future bump buddies welcome!:happydance:

:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I gots a siggy!!! Any other future bump buddies welcome!:happydance:
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...

Done! :happydance:
Wanted an ok from you first!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I gots a siggy!!! Any other future bump buddies welcome!:happydance:
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Done! :happydance:
> Wanted an ok from you first!Click to expand...

YAY!:happydance:


----------



## harri

And me :( LOL!!! I want future bump buddies! It makes me hopeful we will get there! 

Xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok ladies..about to go eat dinner..Don't cause too much of a ruckus while I am gone!! bahahaha!!!


----------



## harri

My battle at the moment is with DH! If he knows I'm ovulating he struggles to get in the mood because he feels like it's just sex for 1 thing and not enjoyment - why do I get the emotional man lol! I've tried not telling him but he always suspects!!

I feel like it will never happen! X


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> And me :( LOL!!! I want future bump buddies! It makes me hopeful we will get there!
> 
> Xx

....and now harri!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> My battle at the moment is with DH! If he knows I'm ovulating he struggles to get in the mood because he feels like it's just sex for 1 thing and not enjoyment - why do I get the emotional man lol! I've tried not telling him but he always suspects!!
> 
> I feel like it will never happen! X

i had exactly the same problem this cycle its so frustrating next month im gona tell him its a week later than it actually is,
does he know you got a pos opk? If not tell him that ur not ovulating yet good luck hope he give you one ;)


----------



## wanabeamama

HEY check out my siggy :D


----------



## harri

Well I finally got it out of him! I guess we will see if my temp rises tomorrow! Eek! 

I changed my siggy! :) xxx


----------



## harri

Tell me truthfully girls, do we bd enough or do I need to crank it up! 
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/dfdbeee5.jpg

Xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Well I finally got it out of him! I guess we will see if my temp rises tomorrow! Eek!
> 
> I changed my siggy! :) xxx

yay :happydance: that was quick lol on to your tww fx


----------



## harri

Haha I already got it out of him when I posted but with difficulty! ;) xx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Tell me truthfully girls, do we bd enough or do I need to crank it up!
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/dfdbeee5.jpg
> 
> Xxxx

wow i only managed twice once a few days before +opk and once on the day of +opk lol yeah i think you covered it x


----------



## wanabeamama

i just dont get it if they want babies as much as we do why do they go all grumpy when we ovulate lol i told oh he needs to prepare his mind better and train his thoughts concentrate on the hoohaa instead of reason lol


----------



## harri

I never feel like we get the right time and knowing my luck I wont get a rise tomorrow! 

PMA - I will get a rise tomorrow!!! Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

of course you will get a rise tomorrow your name is harry and YOU JUST OVULATED yippeee i just got my first crosshairs today i was so excited lol im such a goon


----------



## harri

It's true they need to think with their d*cks like we always say men do lol! 

Woohoo bring on the temp rise!  I love the day I get crosshairs  
All this ttc is leaving me sleep deprived! 00:30am and I have to be up at 06:30am xx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> It's true they need to think with their d*cks like we always say men do lol!
> 
> Woohoo bring on the temp rise!  I love the day I get crosshairs
> All this ttc is leaving me sleep deprived! 00:30am and I have to be up at 06:30am xx

haha same here b&b is the last thing i see at night and the first thing i see (after my thermometer) in the morning lol god the last 3 months ive been getting acid in my throte at night so annoying i never had it until i had an ovarian cyst hmmmm strane things out bodies im gona go sleep now cos i cant wait to see your temp rise in the morning lol good night :sleep:


----------



## mammag

Harri, you nailed it (lol, pun fully intended) That is plenty of BD'ing!!! Yay!!!


----------



## mammag

It's still only 8 here, just now getting the boys ready for bed and DH knows he's on duty tonight, hoping they go to sleep soon!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> It's still only 8 here, just now getting the boys ready for bed and DH knows he's on duty tonight, hoping they go to sleep soon!

Luckily my DD just spent 15 minutes in the shower, so I told DH to do his business quickly, lol. Told his that just this one time, it wasn't about my enjoyment, I just needed the deposit! lol :happydance:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> It's still only 8 here, just now getting the boys ready for bed and DH knows he's on duty tonight, hoping they go to sleep soon!
> 
> Luckily my DD just spent 15 minutes in the shower, so I told DH to do his business quickly, lol. Told his that just this one time, it wasn't about my enjoyment, I just needed the deposit! lol :happydance:Click to expand...

Lol, that's hilarious! Poor poor hubby's :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> It's still only 8 here, just now getting the boys ready for bed and DH knows he's on duty tonight, hoping they go to sleep soon!
> 
> Luckily my DD just spent 15 minutes in the shower, so I told DH to do his business quickly, lol. Told his that just this one time, it wasn't about my enjoyment, I just needed the deposit! lol :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, that's hilarious! Poor poor hubby's :haha:Click to expand...

Hell, he thought it was spontaneous, lol!:wacko:


----------



## Icca19

I think my DH is getting worn out, we've been DTD daily (or nightly) every day since AF left lol 
I know we really shouldn't be (every other day is ideal) but I want to try something different lol plus its fun too  
Oh! Good neews for me today (I hope) 
I used the new OPKS this morning, the am one, a FMU, was lighter than the one I took when I got home from work (at 6:30 pm). There def different, I believe there getting darker. 
I was thinking ...because I want to go test right now (before I go to bed) lol if. I hold off and just test in the morning, if I'm having a surge right now) my FMU tomorrow will be super dark.....right?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> And me :( LOL!!! I want future bump buddies! It makes me hopeful we will get there!
> 
> Xx
> 
> ....and now harri!:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm adding you all if that's ok!! Now say it's ok!:growlmad: :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> I think my DH is getting worn out, we've been DTD daily (or nightly) every day since AF left lol
> I know we really shouldn't be (every other day is ideal) but I want to try something different lol plus its fun too
> Oh! Good neews for me today (I hope)
> I used the new OPKS this morning, the am one, a FMU, was lighter than the one I took when I got home from work (at 6:30 pm). There def different, I believe there getting darker.
> I was thinking ...because I want to go test right now (before I go to bed) lol if. I hold off and just test in the morning, if I'm having a surge right now) my FMU tomorrow will be super dark.....right?

I find the best is SMU.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> And me :( LOL!!! I want future bump buddies! It makes me hopeful we will get there!
> 
> Xx
> 
> ....and now harri!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm adding you all if that's ok!! Now say it's ok!:growlmad: :haha:Click to expand...

You know it's damn fine! lol:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> And me :( LOL!!! I want future bump buddies! It makes me hopeful we will get there!
> 
> Xx
> 
> ....and now harri!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm adding you all if that's ok!! Now say it's ok!:growlmad: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You know it's damn fine! lol:happydance:Click to expand...

I know but I like being the bully!!:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

BTW...It burns when I pee...what does this mean? hahaha

No seriously I think I have a UTI! Boo!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> BTW...It burns when I pee...what does this mean? hahaha
> 
> No seriously I think I have a UTI! Boo!

For answering your own question, you do not have to do push ups! Lol. Cranberry juice and you can get the pills for the pain over the counter at CVS.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Shouldn't be taking antibiotics at this point right? What pills exactly? I have to go to 
Wal-greens tomorrow so I can look there.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Took the little ones to Wal-Mart today cause they just HAD to have more lego sets (lord help me!) and I casually walked through the pharmacy and I just happened to walk past the HPT's....couldn't resist...picked up a 2 pack of digital CBE's for 8.88...thought that was a pretty good price...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Shouldn't be taking antibiotics at this point right? What pills exactly? I have to go to
> Wal-greens tomorrow so I can look there.

Ask the pharmacist about the name, I cannot remember, but they will turn your pee bright orange, lol! There are antibiotics that are perfectly safe, so have fun with the military doc, lol.:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

That's the thing...I don't really want to have to go that route...they are a bunch of the stupidest humans I've ever encountered. My PCM has a rule...call first thing in the morning...tell the nurse your symptoms (i.e what's wrong and what YOU think it is) and after lunch they might call you back to tell you to pick up meds at the pharmacy...ugh!

I am also allergic to Penicillian and no matter how many times I tell them (and its in my chart) they still forget (or dont care) and prescribe me that...then I have to wait for something different...idiots


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> That's the thing...I don't really want to have to go that route...they are a bunch of the stupidest humans I've ever encountered. My PCM has a rule...call first thing in the morning...tell the nurse your symptoms (i.e what's wrong and what YOU think it is) and after lunch they might call you back to tell you to pick up meds at the pharmacy...ugh!
> 
> I am also allergic to Penicillian and no matter how many times I tell them (and its in my chart) they still forget (or dont care) and prescribe me that...then I have to wait for something different...idiots

My DH uses the military, I do not; I have private insurance bc I can't handle exactly what you just described. And I will be at Wallyworld tomorrow; $8.88 is a deal!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Yeah I was thinking about getting more...I had a good shopping day today.CBE's and I got 45 full size Gatorades at Kroger for $31!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Yeah I was thinking about getting more...I had a good shopping day today.CBE's and I got 45 full size Gatorades at Kroger for $31!

Wow! That is impressive. :thumbup:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Yeah so I called dh after I got them and he was like oh cool that's awesome only to text me 20 minutes later and say "I just got 6 jars of Peanut butter for $5! Silly man was so proud of himself!! lol


----------



## harri

Hey! Dammit I don't think I ovulated! I had cramps and everything but my chart doesn't look good! :( xx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Hey! Dammit I don't think I ovulated! I had cramps and everything but my chart doesn't look good! :( xx

why doesnt it look good im confused????? You got a temp rise x


----------



## harri

But it didn't go higher than my normal temps? Does that mean I haven't ovulated? 

I panicked this morning and ran out and bought some clearblue opks as I ran out of ics! 
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/0948b436.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

ff says aslong as there is a rise it can be diferent every cycle too it looks like you still having ur surge too your surge can last 36hrs so you might relese your egg today but i looked at your other chart too and it looks like it raised by the same amount (i counted the squares on the grid lol) 
all your temps upto your dip were lower than last cycle so just look out for tomorrows rise i do think you will still ov today x


----------



## wanabeamama

omg stop me i just poked my nipple to see if they were sore like my ticker says grrrrrrrrrr no more

im only looking for sore boobs to see what my progesterone levels are like ive had sore bbs for the last 3 cycles due to high progesterone which i was told that that is a good sighn for my endo as my eastrogen is not dominating :D so thats why i want sore boobs ............ No seriously


----------



## harri

Thank you for clearing that up!!!! I am so rubbish at this! My clearblue opk is negative but as you said I could still be getting a surge because usually after O my opk goes stark White!

STOP THE NIPPLE POKING!!! LOL it's not good for your poor nipples! :)

I have to go for the camera in my uterus next month as they think I could have endo! I'm really scared and hoping I get a bfp before so I don't have to go!


----------



## harri

This is how my opk has dried, The other pic is at 3 minutes. Do you just think it's the way it's dried that's made it look positive?

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/59c5039b.jpg

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Thank you for clearing that up!!!! I am so rubbish at this! My clearblue opk is negative but as you said I could still be getting a surge because usually after O my opk goes stark White!
> 
> STOP THE NIPPLE POKING!!! LOL it's not good for your poor nipples! :)
> 
> I have to go for the camera in my uterus next month as they think I could have endo! I'm really scared and hoping I get a bfp before so I don't have to go!

dont be scared :hugs: i have endo :( i had a lap in febuary they removed a huge cyst from my left ovary and pretty much most of the endo altho i know of two spost of endo i still have:( it does come back tho so im despratly trying to get bfp before it does :(

i thought your opk looked positive or am i looking at the wrong end? lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> omg stop me i just poked my nipple to see if they were sore like my ticker says grrrrrrrrrr no more
> 
> im only looking for sore boobs to see what my progesterone levels are like ive had sore bbs for the last 3 cycles due to high progesterone which i was told that that is a good sighn for my endo as my eastrogen is not dominating :D so thats why i want sore boobs ............ No seriously

Oh wow, really! Lol.:wacko::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

@harri- I am not familiar with that test, is the test line by the arrow or is that the control line?


----------



## harri

Test line is by the arrow yes x


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Test line is by the arrow yes x

If that test hasn't been sitting for too long, call it the start of your positive!:happydance:


----------



## harri

I took the test at 9:30 and the second pic was taken at 11:15 after it had been sat in my handbag (at work) so it wasn't sat up right or anything. I think it was dye running to one side! It just doesnt make sense, I've had cramps yday, a temp dip yday and a temp rise today. Hmm confused! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls...the top one is SMU, the middle is TMU, and the HPT is for the heck of it!

If you notice on the OPKs, I am not really getting a control line at all. This is a first. It is not unusual for me to carry a surge this long, but now I am getting really nervous. :wacko:


----------



## harri

Wow no control line - never seen that before!!

When did you get your first + opk? X


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Wow no control line - never seen that before!!
> 
> When did you get your first + opk? X

The lines were the same color on Monday and went super dark yesterday. I am almost thinking that yesterday was the first true positive; this is the first month that I have tried this brand. I just don't know what to make of the lack of control line...it is really faint IRL.

Yours are looking really good!:thumbup:


----------



## harri

I do think mine is actually pretty negative and it's the dye that's run from it being left hanging around in my handbag and not left it one place! 

Maybe go for another brand next time, no control line seems strange! I think you'll probably ov today!!! Xxx


----------



## Icca19

I tested this morning and it was -. 
Yesterdays mid day test was darker than todays FUM?! 
Idk what to think.....what do you girls think? 
Does anyone know how to up load a pic from there phone? Id like to have you girls give it a look


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> I tested this morning and it was -.
> Yesterdays mid day test was darker than todays FUM?!
> Idk what to think.....what do you girls think?
> Does anyone know how to up load a pic from there phone? Id like to have you girls give it a look

I email them to myself and then save the photo to my phone & then upload. Use the paperclip button on your message to upload the pic & then hit the paperclip again to attach it. It's a process.


----------



## Icca19

What's a URL? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> What's a URL? Lol

The web address.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Shouldn't be taking antibiotics at this point right? What pills exactly? I have to go to
> Wal-greens tomorrow so I can look there.
> 
> Ask the pharmacist about the name, I cannot remember, but they will turn your pee bright orange, lol! There are antibiotics that are perfectly safe, so have fun with the military doc, lol.:wacko:Click to expand...

It's called AZO, if your looking for the over counter stuff, and I swear by it!

@Harri, you chart looks good for ovulation today!

@Icca, I am sorry but I have no idea, lol, I always used to send them to my photobucket account (you can just send the pic to the special email address they give you) and upload it from there. 

@Dmom- I I have never seen an OPK that positive before! I'd say it is just the tail end of your surge though and you are ovulating today, those answer brands are too sensitive for some people. 

and as for endo, I had a really good friend that had it, and both times she had a lap done she got pregnant the first month, BOTH times, after years of infertility, I actually bought her the pregnancy test and was there when she took it the last time she found out. We are NOT friends anymore though, I found out she was doing cocaine, which is one thing, to each his own or whatever, but she didn't stop when she became pregnant with this baby that she supposedly wanted so badly, I tried bringing her literature on the damage it could do to the baby, even if done very early on. The last I heard the baby was born with a serious defect and is still having surgeries, poor poor baby, I'm still angry with her.


----------



## Aliciatm

mammag look at my chart i took my temp today look what it is... It went up a .!


----------



## dachsundmom

@ mammag- it's gonna be one of those days, lol. I've never had an OPK that dark! I think if I continue to use the Answer brand,I can't call them positive until they get really really dark like that.

How was your night?


----------



## mammag

Aliciatm said:


> mammag look at my chart i took my temp today look what it is... It went up a .!

I would say not to expect AF today either, and I would have your doc draw blood at your appointment.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> @ mammag- it's gonna be one of those days, lol. I've never had an OPK that dark! I think if I continue to use the Answer brand,I can't call them positive until they get really really dark like that.
> 
> How was your night?

It was good. Watched a scary movie, had some :sex: and went to bed early! Lol, the sweet life of loser :haha: How was yours?


----------



## wanabeamama

mammg i wish that the lap worked for me its been 5 months since my lap and still no bfp :( 
makes me sad too when people smoke or drink or take drugs and get pregnant :( maby i should swap the folic acid for cocane :/


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @ mammag- it's gonna be one of those days, lol. I've never had an OPK that dark! I think if I continue to use the Answer brand,I can't call them positive until they get really really dark like that.
> 
> How was your night?
> 
> It was good. Watched a scary movie, had some :sex: and went to bed early! Lol, the sweet life of loser :haha: How was yours?Click to expand...

Since DH got his business done early, I had two hours of Deadliest Catch! Lol. Another life of another loser. Lol


----------



## Aliciatm

okay.. had to update my chart with a temp converter will you re check..??


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Shouldn't be taking antibiotics at this point right? What pills exactly? I have to go to
> Wal-greens tomorrow so I can look there.
> 
> Ask the pharmacist about the name, I cannot remember, but they will turn your pee bright orange, lol! There are antibiotics that are perfectly safe, so have fun with the military doc, lol.:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> It's called AZO, if your looking for the over counter stuff, and I swear by it!
> 
> @Harri, you chart looks good for ovulation today!
> 
> @Icca, I am sorry but I have no idea, lol, I always used to send them to my photobucket account (you can just send the pic to the special email address they give you) and upload it from there.
> 
> @Dmom- I I have never seen an OPK that positive before! I'd say it is just the tail end of your surge though and you are ovulating today, those answer brands are too sensitive for some people.
> 
> and as for endo, I had a really good friend that had it, and both times she had a lap done she got pregnant the first month, BOTH times, after years of infertility, I actually bought her the pregnancy test and was there when she took it the last time she found out. We are NOT friends anymore though, I found out she was doing cocaine, which is one thing, to each his own or whatever, but she didn't stop when she became pregnant with this baby that she supposedly wanted so badly, I tried bringing her literature on the damage it could do to the baby, even if done very early on. The last I heard the baby was born with a serious defect and is still having surgeries, poor poor baby, I'm still angry with her.Click to expand...

Thanks! I will look for those!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @ mammag- it's gonna be one of those days, lol. I've never had an OPK that dark! I think if I continue to use the Answer brand,I can't call them positive until they get really really dark like that.
> 
> How was your night?
> 
> It was good. Watched a scary movie, had some :sex: and went to bed early! Lol, the sweet life of loser :haha: How was yours?Click to expand...
> 
> Since DH got his business done early, I had two hours of Deadliest Catch! Lol. Another life of another loser. LolClick to expand...

We went out to dinner, stopped at a new place for some frozen yogurt, came home and watched 16 and Pregnant, had sex and went to sleep. Today is our anniversary and that's about what we will be doing again tonight:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

@AFwife- shouldn't you be eating peanut butter and drinking Gatorade for breakfast? Lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Happy Anniversary to you! How many?:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> @AFwife- shouldn't you be eating peanut butter and drinking Gatorade for breakfast? Lol.


haha...Seriously...I was searching for places to put all that damn Gatorade. Oh don't think we won't be eating PB&J for lunch...now only if I had remembered the damn bread when I was at Wal-Mart yesterday.

And for the record I am horrible...I am eating Cheeto Puffs and drinking a Mt.Dew for breakfast...:blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Happy Anniversary to you! How many?:happydance:

9 years married...


----------



## mammag

And my eye hurts, lol, who said their eye was hurting yesterday? It's my left eye, maybe it's an ovulation thing?? It doesn't hurt bad, just has a weird shooting pain :shrug: lol, who knows!!

@Alicia, still looks the same, wouldn't expect the witch today!


----------



## harri

Thanks Mammag! 
Hope I do ovulate today or that I ovulated yday! Not going to bd tonight as dh is going out, fx'd it won't affect my chances!

Do you think you'll O today too?

Xx


----------



## mammag

and double posted :( :wacko:


----------



## Icca19

DH and I stayed up to watch Master Chef and then went to bed but not before catching the nightly news (whoo hoo fun fun!) Lol I must say though bed time is more entertaining than tv time 

I need to figure out how to up load my chart too lol I have no idea what I'm doing. I'm going to make a visit to my friends and have her help me later. I feel bad for nothing hanging out with her so much any more.....we were TTC at the same time and she got her BFP last month. I'm honestly happy for her but my depression got the best of me when AF arrived. Myh bestfriend of 13 years and my little sis are both prego :-( it gets hard sometimes not to be sad


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> Thanks Mammag!
> Hope I do ovulate today or that I ovulated yday! Not going to bd tonight as dh is going out, fx'd it won't affect my chances!
> 
> Do you think you'll O today too?
> 
> Xx

I sure do! My temps will shoot up tomorrow for sure. 
TBH, I don't even need to OPK my O signs are so obvious, lol, but I.....MUST......PEE.......ON........_SOMETHING_ :haha:


----------



## Icca19

9 years! Congrats! (Almost at the decade mark) what's tthat the silver anniversary? What's the 9yr one?


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> DH and I stayed up to watch Master Chef and then went to bed but not before catching the nightly news (whoo hoo fun fun!) Lol I must say though bed time is more entertaining than tv time
> 
> I need to figure out how to up load my chart too lol I have no idea what I'm doing. I'm going to make a visit to my friends and have her help me later. I feel bad for nothing hanging out with her so much any more.....we were TTC at the same time and she got her BFP last month. I'm honestly happy for her but my depression got the best of me when AF arrived. Myh bestfriend of 13 years and my little sis are both prego :-( it gets hard sometimes not to be sad

Your not kidding, I just posted in here about my 1 friend and her coke habit, and that was while I was ttc, my little sister has had 2 kids, both of which she gave away (not adoption, just to random people who she left them with) and my older sister has had one baby and one abortion, all since I've been TTC. It can get very hard to handle.


----------



## Aliciatm

okay just making sure thanks :)


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @AFwife- shouldn't you be eating peanut butter and drinking Gatorade for breakfast? Lol.
> 
> 
> haha...Seriously...I was searching for places to put all that damn Gatorade. Oh don't think we won't be eating PB&J for lunch...now only if I had remembered the damn bread when I was at Wal-Mart yesterday.
> 
> And for the record I am horrible...I am eating Cheeto Puffs and drinking a Mt.Dew for breakfast...:blush:Click to expand...

Congrats on the 9 years! I eat McDonalds every damn morning. My DH picks up a weeks worth of McMuffins for me & I freeze them. Lol.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @AFwife- shouldn't you be eating peanut butter and drinking Gatorade for breakfast? Lol.
> 
> 
> haha...Seriously...I was searching for places to put all that damn Gatorade. Oh don't think we won't be eating PB&J for lunch...now only if I had remembered the damn bread when I was at Wal-Mart yesterday.
> 
> And for the record I am horrible...I am eating Cheeto Puffs and drinking a Mt.Dew for breakfast...:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on the 9 years! I eat McDonalds every damn morning. My DH picks up a weeks worth of McMuffins for me & I freeze them. Lol.Click to expand...

I LOVE mt. dew!! Lol, try not to drink a lot of it, but every now and then I totally buy as 12 pack and have the whole thing drink in like 3 days! :blush:
and super congrats on 9 YEARS!! That's awesome :happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Wow that is a lot to handle! You know they say: good things come to those who wait.....yeah yeah yeah I'm so impatient lol I want it all and I want it now! 
Oh forgot to mention both my sis and my BFF got engaged since the begining of the year. 
I'm not married (feels like it though) DH and I have known each other for a long time. I always knew we would end up together somewhere down the road....and now here we are! He's brought up getting married acouple times but I just kind of brush it off, I don't want him to know how bad I want to be his wife ....but he knows


----------



## dachsundmom

You girls make me so happy to be an only child! Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> 9 years! Congrats! (Almost at the decade mark) what's tthat the silver anniversary? What's the 9yr one?

I am not sure about the 9 year one. But we are practical people and when he asked me what I wanted for our anniversary I told him "that he did all he can do and we just had to wait now:baby:" lol So instead he ordered me those RR cookware that I have been wanting...She may be an idiot but her cookware is awesome!! The guys at his work said that their wives would kill them if they got them a present like that...me...I am so excited!!:wacko:


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> Wow that is a lot to handle! You know they say: good things come to those who wait.....yeah yeah yeah I'm so impatient lol I want it all and I want it now!
> Oh forgot to mention both my sis and my BFF got engaged since the begining of the year.
> I'm not married (feels like it though) DH and I have known each other for a long time. I always knew we would end up together somewhere down the road....and now here we are! He's brought up getting married acouple times but I just kind of brush it off, I don't want him to know how bad I want to be his wife ....but he knows

When DH tells the story of us getting married he never fails to mention how much cheaper his insurance got, lol, he married me for insurance purposes :cry: LMAO, he's such a MAN, it's like he can not just say he loved me and married me because of it, he's got to throw in that there WAS a logical explanation! He's one of those guys that no one can believe he got married or has stayed that way for 5 years (in August) so it's like he needs to explain himself! Jerk :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @AFwife- shouldn't you be eating peanut butter and drinking Gatorade for breakfast? Lol.
> 
> 
> haha...Seriously...I was searching for places to put all that damn Gatorade. Oh don't think we won't be eating PB&J for lunch...now only if I had remembered the damn bread when I was at Wal-Mart yesterday.
> 
> And for the record I am horrible...I am eating Cheeto Puffs and drinking a Mt.Dew for breakfast...:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on the 9 years! I eat McDonalds every damn morning. My DH picks up a weeks worth of McMuffins for me & I freeze them. Lol.Click to expand...

Can't say I have ever had a McMuffin...I totally adore the steak bagels though...used to eat 2 every morning:blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> You girls make me so happy to be an only child! Lol.

Don't get me started on family....:wacko: My dad, brother and sister all live within 15 minutes of me either way and my mom and other brother live less than 2 hours away...wanna know how often we talk or see each other? Nada...zip...they are so uncaring and I don't want that in my kid's lives.:nope:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> Wow that is a lot to handle! You know they say: good things come to those who wait.....yeah yeah yeah I'm so impatient lol I want it all and I want it now!
> Oh forgot to mention both my sis and my BFF got engaged since the begining of the year.
> I'm not married (feels like it though) DH and I have known each other for a long time. I always knew we would end up together somewhere down the road....and now here we are! He's brought up getting married acouple times but I just kind of brush it off, I don't want him to know how bad I want to be his wife ....but he knows
> 
> When DH tells the story of us getting married he never fails to mention how much cheaper his insurance got, lol, he married me for insurance purposes :cry: LMAO, he's such a MAN, it's like he can not just say he loved me and married me because of it, he's got to throw in that there WAS a logical explanation! He's one of those guys that no one can believe he got married or has stayed that way for 5 years (in August) so it's like he needs to explain himself! Jerk :)Click to expand...

When we got married Dh was like "Finally get the "with dependant rate" :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You girls make me so happy to be an only child! Lol.
> 
> Don't get me started on family....:wacko: My dad, brother and sister all live within 15 minutes of me either way and my mom and other brother live less than 2 hours away...wanna know how often we talk or see each other? Nada...zip...they are so uncaring and I don't want that in my kid's lives.:nope:Click to expand...

I don't blame you one bit!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> Wow that is a lot to handle! You know they say: good things come to those who wait.....yeah yeah yeah I'm so impatient lol I want it all and I want it now!
> Oh forgot to mention both my sis and my BFF got engaged since the begining of the year.
> I'm not married (feels like it though) DH and I have known each other for a long time. I always knew we would end up together somewhere down the road....and now here we are! He's brought up getting married acouple times but I just kind of brush it off, I don't want him to know how bad I want to be his wife ....but he knows
> 
> When DH tells the story of us getting married he never fails to mention how much cheaper his insurance got, lol, he married me for insurance purposes :cry: LMAO, he's such a MAN, it's like he can not just say he loved me and married me because of it, he's got to throw in that there WAS a logical explanation! He's one of those guys that no one can believe he got married or has stayed that way for 5 years (in August) so it's like he needs to explain himself! Jerk :)Click to expand...
> 
> When we got married Dh was like "Finally get the "with dependant rate" :haha:Click to expand...

Lol, men, my family lives a good 800 miles away and they can STAY there!! My Mom calls me for money a couple of times a month, and I used to send it to her, but not anymore, I just pretty much completely ignore her calls, she gave birth to me, but didn't raise me, didn't even meet her till I was 9, so I think I've paid my debt if full!


----------



## dachsundmom

I work with my father, so there's no escaping it. Lol. I can handle him, but I do refer to his wife as Frosty the Snow Bitch! Lol.


----------



## mammag

Lmao, snow bitch, love it! Never met my dad, but I bet he was cool, I had to have gotten it SOMEWHERE :)


----------



## mammag

Seriously, who's eye was hurting yesterday? Was it during O!! Cuz mine is officially killing me :wacko:!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Mine are hurting today but it feels more that I am sleepy like burning more so than hurting..


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Seriously, who's eye was hurting yesterday? Was it during O!! Cuz mine is officially killing me :wacko:!

Are you really asking if eye pain is a sign of O? Lol.


----------



## mammag

My left one has this shooting pain in it? And now that I think of it, I felt the same thing last month, wonder if it was around O time? I can't remember, and I didn't write it down (I write EVERYTHING down, lol) cuz I didn't think it had anything to do with TTC :shrug:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Seriously, who's eye was hurting yesterday? Was it during O!! Cuz mine is officially killing me :wacko:!
> 
> Are you really asking if eye pain is a sign of O? Lol.Click to expand...

LMAO,.....maybe...... :rofl: but someone mentioned it yesterday and there was a post out _there_ about it as well!


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Seriously, who's eye was hurting yesterday? Was it during O!! Cuz mine is officially killing me :wacko:!

phaahahah it was me lol yes it started the day i ovulated never even thought about linking it to ov lol


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Seriously, who's eye was hurting yesterday? Was it during O!! Cuz mine is officially killing me :wacko:!
> 
> Are you really asking if eye pain is a sign of O? Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO,.....maybe...... :rofl: but someone mentioned it yesterday and there was a post out _there_ about it as well!Click to expand...

Out there! Lol. I take it this eye pain comes with a sore throat in the TWW?


----------



## dachsundmom

@AFwife- has your DH ever made jokes about the "dependapotamus?" Lol. If not, look online and then look around the base sometime.


----------



## wanabeamama

i wish we were married we have lived together for almost 10 years and have known eachother for 22 years but oh doesnt beleive in marrage :( boooo t really used to upset me but now im just greatfull for our beautiful relationship altho he said he might consider marrage if we had children i dont get it lol


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Seriously, who's eye was hurting yesterday? Was it during O!! Cuz mine is officially killing me :wacko:!
> 
> phaahahah it was me lol yes it started the day i ovulated never even thought about linking it to ov lolClick to expand...

^^^^^SEE DMOM, I'M NOT CRAZY^^^^^ Lmao, I asked dr. google about it, he didn't seem to have an answer though :rofl:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Seriously, who's eye was hurting yesterday? Was it during O!! Cuz mine is officially killing me :wacko:!
> 
> Are you really asking if eye pain is a sign of O? Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO,.....maybe...... :rofl: but someone mentioned it yesterday and there was a post out _there_ about it as well!Click to expand...
> 
> Out there! Lol. I take it this eye pain comes with a sore throat in the TWW?Click to expand...

Yes, lol, out _there_, It's scary out _there_ :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Seriously, who's eye was hurting yesterday? Was it during O!! Cuz mine is officially killing me :wacko:!
> 
> Are you really asking if eye pain is a sign of O? Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO,.....maybe...... :rofl: but someone mentioned it yesterday and there was a post out _there_ about it as well!Click to expand...
> 
> Out there! Lol. I take it this eye pain comes with a sore throat in the TWW?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, lol, out _there_, It's scary out _there_ :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: hahahahahahaha


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, my allergies are bothering me, so my egg is probably sending pollen to my nose, which will make my eyes hurt, meaning I ovulated! Tomorrow when I have a bad hair day, it'll probably be a sign of rapid implantation! Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Well, my allergies are bothering me, so my egg is probably sending pollen to my nose, which will make my eyes hurt, meaning I ovulated! Tomorrow when I have a bad hair day, it'll probably be a sign of rapid implantation! Lol.

fo sho:haha:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Well, my allergies are bothering me, so my egg is probably sending pollen to my nose, which will make my eyes hurt, meaning I ovulated! Tomorrow when I have a bad hair day, it'll probably be a sign of rapid implantation! Lol.

Lmao, bad hair day here I come!!!! 

It's so smokey outside from all the fires that it's hard to breath, wonder why the crazy rain the other night didn't put them out.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, my allergies are bothering me, so my egg is probably sending pollen to my nose, which will make my eyes hurt, meaning I ovulated! Tomorrow when I have a bad hair day, it'll probably be a sign of rapid implantation! Lol.
> 
> Lmao, bad hair day here I come!!!!
> 
> It's so smokey outside from all the fires that it's hard to breath, wonder why the crazy rain the other night didn't put them out.Click to expand...

Because it's Florida! Lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

i think i must of releised a rotten egg this month cos i feel sick maby cos its so hot n stuffy in here bleeehhh


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Because it's Florida! Lol.

Your not kidding, I've never seen anything like it, literally my chest hurts from just walking my dog. It's really bad out there.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yeah so the mail man FINALLY came through for me!! HPT's are here!!!! Now to just keep myself from peeing on them...Who am I kidding...there are 50 of them...1 or 2 wouldn't hurt...:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yeah so the mail man FINALLY came through for me!! HPT's are here!!!! Now to just keep myself from peeing on them...Who am I kidding...there are 50 of them...1 or 2 wouldn't hurt...:blush:

You have to pee on them to make sure they are not defective & if you get an evap, to know ahead of time what they look like. Lol.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yeah so the mail man FINALLY came through for me!! HPT's are here!!!! Now to just keep myself from peeing on them...Who am I kidding...there are 50 of them...1 or 2 wouldn't hurt...:blush:

LMAO, go pee on something!!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> You have to pee on them to make sure they are not defective & if you get an evap, to know ahead of time what they look like. Lol.

Yeah, what she said, yeah :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

You guys are so right...I have to test them out....yeah I do....


----------



## mammag

:rofl: Yay!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yeah so the mail man FINALLY came through for me!! HPT's are here!!!! Now to just keep myself from peeing on them...Who am I kidding...there are 50 of them...1 or 2 wouldn't hurt...:blush:

yey to the postman wooooo but i would never but ic hpt's again they turned me into a mad woman sent me soooo crazy im doing so well this cycle tho i have 3 frer in my bag and have no urge whatsoever to use them infact i keep forgetting im in the tww lol
ah what the hell go pee on a pee stick you got pleanty of them mwahaha


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> You guys are so right...I have to test them out....yeah I do....

I will impatiently wait for pics! Lol


----------



## mammag

Ummmm, seem to remember I'm waiting on some PICTURES!! :haha: Don't forget us!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Clearly negative...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-15111431.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

But it worked perfectly! Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Yes it did...


----------



## mammag

Yay!! Good, make sure you stare at it just like you would if you were 9-10 dpo, just so you know whether or not there is going to be a line you can spot later on.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Yes it did...

So now you know. Lol. If you have enough, try the OPK touching an HPT test. Lol. Didn't work for me, but did for mammag.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Yes it did...
> 
> So now you know. Lol. If you have enough, try the OPK touching an HPT test. Lol. Didn't work for me, but did for mammag.Click to expand...

Did you see another girl tried it as well on my thread in the pregnancy test gallery and got an even darker line than I did!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Yes it did...
> 
> So now you know. Lol. If you have enough, try the OPK touching an HPT test. Lol. Didn't work for me, but did for mammag.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see another girl tried it as well on my thread in the pregnancy test gallery and got an even darker line than I did!Click to expand...

I think I have to let the dye run together. I didn't touch them until after the dye was through.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Don't you have to be having your surge somewhat for it to work?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Don't you have to be having your surge somewhat for it to work?

I don't know. I've read both.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well I will hold my pee for a bit and then try it. I need something fun in my day...cause as the day goes it just keeps getting worse!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Don't you have to be having your surge somewhat for it to work?
> 
> I don't know. I've read both.Click to expand...

I put them together while the dye was running. 

I don't know if you guys know Asibling, but she just got back from her ultrasound and was diagnosed with a blighted ovum :cry: if ya'll know her, or even just seen her around, go give her some love, my heart is breaking for her.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Don't you have to be having your surge somewhat for it to work?
> 
> I don't know. I've read both.Click to expand...
> 
> I put them together while the dye was running.
> 
> I don't know if you guys know Asibling, but she just got back from her ultrasound and was diagnosed with a blighted ovum :cry: if ya'll know her, or even just seen her around, go give her some love, my heart is breaking for her.Click to expand...

Oh no! I don't know her and don't recall ever seeing her around but that is just so sad.:nope::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well I will hold my pee for a bit and then try it. I need something fun in my day...cause as the day goes it just keeps getting worse!

What's going on today? Idk if you saw my question to you about your DH ever talking about the "dependapotamus" read about it on the web, you will really laugh. And you probably know a few. Lol.


----------



## mammag

My O cramps are gone. Wonder if that means I O'ed during the night? Do any of you ladies get a super sensitive cervix during O? Like it hurts to have sex it's so sensitive?


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> My O cramps are gone. Wonder if that means I O'ed during the night? Do any of you ladies get a super sensitive cervix during O? Like it hurts to have sex it's so sensitive?

Every month! I sometimes have to almost force myself to BD sometimes. Last night was one of those.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok I did it...There is a light almost grayish line on the HPT...I took one normally and then one in negative to compare...

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-15121334.jpg
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-15121540.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

That's amazing! Now I have to try it again after work. Lol.


----------



## mammag

Are those both HPT's or is the green on an OPK?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I will hold my pee for a bit and then try it. I need something fun in my day...cause as the day goes it just keeps getting worse!
> 
> What's going on today? Idk if you saw my question to you about your DH ever talking about the "dependapotamus" read about it on the web, you will really laugh. And you probably know a few. Lol.Click to expand...

Well I really needed to go u to the boy's school today to help out with registration. But for the last 4 days the youngest (Bennen) has really earned his "tiny terrorist" nickname. I mean seriously being naughty. The older one (Dalton) isn't as bad but really eggs him on when he is being bad. As soon as they both got up this morning they started with it again. Add to that Dh didn't get his a$$ up out of the bed until 1130 and then of course got dressed and quickly left...No Happy Anniversary...not $hit. Who knows what time he will be home as he didn't go in until late. So pretty much I'm stuck here all day with little boy monsters; he will come home; ask what's for dinner and then after we eat the boys will go to bed and then us shortly after. You would think he would want to spend some time with me.:cry:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> My O cramps are gone. Wonder if that means I O'ed during the night? Do any of you ladies get a super sensitive cervix during O? Like it hurts to have sex it's so sensitive?
> 
> Every month! I sometimes have to almost force myself to BD sometimes. Last night was one of those.Click to expand...

Good, so I'm not crazy! Lol, cervix is still super high and soft and very open, so didn't O quite yet I don't think. Or I just did, lol. I'm so excited :happydance: I'm sooo ready for this 2ww!!!


----------



## mammag

So, there are 5 of us, speaking statistics wise, at least 1 of us should see our :bfp: this month!!! But I really hope it's all of us :) 

Think Positive, Be Positive, PEE positive!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Are those both HPT's or is the green on an OPK?

The green one is the OPK...don't know why they are not labeled.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I will hold my pee for a bit and then try it. I need something fun in my day...cause as the day goes it just keeps getting worse!
> 
> What's going on today? Idk if you saw my question to you about your DH ever talking about the "dependapotamus" read about it on the web, you will really laugh. And you probably know a few. Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Well I really needed to go u to the boy's school today to help out with registration. But for the last 4 days the youngest (Bennen) has really earned his "tiny terrorist" nickname. I mean seriously being naughty. The older one (Dalton) isn't as bad but really eggs him on when he is being bad. As soon as they both got up this morning they started with it again. Add to that Dh didn't get his a$$ up out of the bed until 1130 and then of course got dressed and quickly left...No Happy Anniversary...not $hit. Who knows what time he will be home as he didn't go in until late. So pretty much I'm stuck here all day with little boy monsters; he will come home; ask what's for dinner and then after we eat the boys will go to bed and then us shortly after. You would think he would want to spend some time with me.:cry:Click to expand...

I typically let DH forget our anniversary, the gift is always soo much better when he feels guilty cuz he forgot!! And I feel you on the rotten boys, my 6 yr old is at this moment terrorizing my poor dog and laughing his little a$$ off about it, and my 3 year old is eating MY hot wings and rubbing his grubby little fingers all over my touch screen phone!


----------



## dachsundmom

[/QUOTE]

Well I really needed to go u to the boy's school today to help out with registration. But for the last 4 days the youngest (Bennen) has really earned his "tiny terrorist" nickname. I mean seriously being naughty. The older one (Dalton) isn't as bad but really eggs him on when he is being bad. As soon as they both got up this morning they started with it again. Add to that Dh didn't get his a$$ up out of the bed until 1130 and then of course got dressed and quickly left...No Happy Anniversary...not $hit. Who knows what time he will be home as he didn't go in until late. So pretty much I'm stuck here all day with little boy monsters; he will come home; ask what's for dinner and then after we eat the boys will go to bed and then us shortly after. You would think he would want to spend some time with me.:cry:[/QUOTE]

Men suck! It's all I can say. Lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

@AFwife- that HPT, was one of them done without touching the OPK?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I will hold my pee for a bit and then try it. I need something fun in my day...cause as the day goes it just keeps getting worse!
> 
> What's going on today? Idk if you saw my question to you about your DH ever talking about the "dependapotamus" read about it on the web, you will really laugh. And you probably know a few. Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Well I really needed to go u to the boy's school today to help out with registration. But for the last 4 days the youngest (Bennen) has really earned his "tiny terrorist" nickname. I mean seriously being naughty. The older one (Dalton) isn't as bad but really eggs him on when he is being bad. As soon as they both got up this morning they started with it again. Add to that Dh didn't get his a$$ up out of the bed until 1130 and then of course got dressed and quickly left...No Happy Anniversary...not $hit. Who knows what time he will be home as he didn't go in until late. So pretty much I'm stuck here all day with little boy monsters; he will come home; ask what's for dinner and then after we eat the boys will go to bed and then us shortly after. You would think he would want to spend some time with me.:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I typically let DH forget our anniversary, the gift is always soo much better when he feels guilty cuz he forgot!! And I feel you on the rotten boys, my 6 yr old is at this moment terrorizing my poor dog and laughing his little a$$ off about it, and my 3 year old is eating MY hot wings and rubbing his grubby little fingers all over my touch screen phone!Click to expand...

Sounds just like mine. Even though they have only been up for 2 whole hours as soon as they are done with lunch their little bad a$$es will be going to "quiet" time aka naptime!!!:growlmad:

DH didn't forget; he even texted one of his troops saying that he was gonna be in a little later since he wanted to spend some more time with me...Stupid A$$ accidentally sent the text to me instead.:growlmad: He could have at least done what he said instead he wanted to sleep all day instead.:cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

The first HPT I took earlier was by itself. Stark white. Negative. Then the second one I took with the OPK (green one) I dipped them in to pee together and tried my best to hold them together even though the HPT is longer than the OPK.


----------



## dachsundmom

Again, men suck! Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh well don't think I didn't snap on him when he was walking out the door! He very well knows I am pi$$ed!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Oh well don't think I didn't snap on him when he was walking out the door! He very well knows I am pi$$ed!

Will the gifts be good? Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Oh well don't think I didn't snap on him when he was walking out the door! He very well knows I am pi$$ed!
> 
> Will the gifts be good? Lol.Click to expand...

Well seeing as he already purchased my anniversary gift (just waiting for it to get here) then I seriously doubt he would even think of anything else..much less flowers or anything. The least the big dummy could have done is gotten a sitter so we could go out to eat or to a movie by ourselves...Nope..He would NEVER think to do even that...:cry:


----------



## mammag

Men do kinda suck :( Thank God they have us, imagine the world if it were only them.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

He will probably take his sweet a$$ time coming home too for fear of my angry wrath!


----------



## mammag

Lol, my DH always finds a reason to get mad at me if he knows he's in trouble, he'll pick the dumbest little thing and go AT it, but I've got him figured out so it doesn't work anymore! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Keith is the same way...But I am better at "spinning" the situation than he is so it doesn't get him far at all!


----------



## harri

Happy anniversary !!!!! :-D I hope you get something lovely! Xxx

My first wedding anniversary is next month 
I've taken another opk and it's really negative now wooohooo! I've had loads of cramps too  yess!!!!! 

One of us has GOT to get a bfp this cycle, they say 20% chance each cycle! xx


----------



## Icca19

My DH forgot mothers day, didn't get me anything. Iv had so much on my mind lately I might just "forget" fathers day ;-)
I'm too nice to do that. He will end up having a wonderfull fathers day full of tv beer food and the couch (id put DTD on that list but he's had enough of that) lol


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> My DH forgot mothers day, didn't get me anything. Iv had so much on my mind lately I might just "forget" fathers day ;-)
> I'm too nice to do that. He will end up having a wonderfull fathers day full of tv beer food and the couch (id put DTD on that list but he's had enough of that) lol

Lol, put in his card that you won't force him to DTD for his Father's Day Gift!


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Happy anniversary !!!!! :-D I hope you get something lovely! Xxx
> 
> My first wedding anniversary is next month
> I've taken another opk and it's really negative now wooohooo! I've had loads of cramps too  yess!!!!!
> 
> One of us has GOT to get a bfp this cycle, they say 20% chance each cycle! xx

Yay!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh if things don't shape up today he can SUCK IT on Father's Day...He's not my dad as he likes to tell me "I'm not his mother" a$$wipe! 

Can you guys tell I have anger issues!!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Oh if things don't shape up today he can SUCK IT on Father's Day...He's not my dad as he likes to tell me "I'm not his mother" a$$wipe!
> 
> Can you guys tell I have anger issues!!

:rofl: Only a little, but we can ALL relate I'm sure!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Oh if things don't shape up today he can SUCK IT on Father's Day...He's not my dad as he likes to tell me "I'm not his mother" a$$wipe!
> 
> Can you guys tell I have anger issues!!

Take the credit card, order something that sparkles, hand him the bill, and say thank you! Lol.


----------



## harri

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Oh if things don't shape up today he can SUCK IT on Father's Day...He's not my dad as he likes to tell me "I'm not his mother" a$$wipe!
> 
> Can you guys tell I have anger issues!!
> 
> Take the credit card, order something that sparkles, hand him the bill, and say thank you! Lol.Click to expand...

Great idea!!!! Xxx


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Oh if things don't shape up today he can SUCK IT on Father's Day...He's not my dad as he likes to tell me "I'm not his mother" a$$wipe!
> 
> Can you guys tell I have anger issues!!
> 
> Take the credit card, order something that sparkles, hand him the bill, and say thank you! Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Great idea!!!! XxxClick to expand...

I'm gonna third that motion!


----------



## MrsStutler

USAFKnineWife said:


> Keith is the same way...But I am better at "spinning" the situation than he is so it doesn't get him far at all!

Too funny, unfortunately I have to argue against the master of quick wit and snappy comebacks...I usually lose or just default to slamming my foot on the ground and huffing away.:haha: We fight about the stupidest things sometimes...although I guess if you are only fighting about stupid things that is a good thing.

Well GOOD MORNING ladies! How is everybody doing today? I'm liking all the positive vibes going around. 

Well I started taking my temperature, just because I feel like if I'm not charting or tracking or testing something I might implode, but I'm not sure I am doing it right. So far as soon as I realize I'm conscious I reach over and grab the thermometer and take my temperature. I've read it's best to do it at the same time but what if I don't wake up at the same time? and what if (like this morning) I fall asleep again, do I take another temp? I'm so new to this one it's really kind of confusing for something that should be so simple.

So I think af is really being an all-star witch for me and trying to break records...now at CD44 and we have officially broken the record for longest cycle I've ever had...she probably wants a medal or something...witch. 

Lastly, does anybody want to be future bump buddies with me?!:blush:

I'll check in later, at the rate this thread is going I have to check in 3 times a day just to keep up!!:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I just went out to the garage to get something and there was a card with my name on it on a chair. Of course I read it but he didn't even sign it...Real nice...knowing him he left, ran around the corner to the Dollar General, got it put my name on the envelope and left it there. What good is a freaking card that's not even signed? He usually writes something really sweet too...Now he ruined that for me.

Sadly I didn't want anything from him but to spend a little time together. That's all. He told me yesterday that tomorrow is a "down day" but he still has to go in at 4 a.m. to do a dorm raid....So he will come home and then proceed to sleep all damn day. I just might get up and leave. Leave the kids here with him...Good luck sleeping buddy!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> I just went out to the garage to get something and there was a card with my name on it on a chair. Of course I read it but he didn't even sign it...Real nice...knowing him he left, ran around the corner to the Dollar General, got it put my name on the envelope and left it there. What good is a freaking card that's not even signed? He usually writes something really sweet too...Now he ruined that for me.
> 
> Sadly I didn't want anything from him but to spend a little time together. That's all. He told me yesterday that tomorrow is a "down day" but he still has to go in at 4 a.m. to do a dorm raid....So he will come home and then proceed to sleep all damn day. I just might get up and leave. Leave the kids here with him...Good luck sleeping buddy!

Your the 1,000'th poster in our little thread!! :happydance: You win.... the right to symptom spot! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Keith is the same way...But I am better at "spinning" the situation than he is so it doesn't get him far at all!
> 
> Too funny, unfortunately I have to argue against the master of quick wit and snappy comebacks...I usually lose or just default to slamming my foot on the ground and huffing away.:haha: We fight about the stupidest things sometimes...although I guess if you are only fighting about stupid things that is a good thing.
> 
> Well GOOD MORNING ladies! How is everybody doing today? I'm liking all the positive vibes going around.
> 
> Well I started taking my temperature, just because I feel like if I'm not charting or tracking or testing something I might implode, but I'm not sure I am doing it right. So far as soon as I realize I'm conscious I reach over and grab the thermometer and take my temperature. I've read it's best to do it at the same time but what if I don't wake up at the same time? and what if (like this morning) I fall asleep again, do I take another temp? I'm so new to this one it's really kind of confusing for something that should be so simple.
> 
> So I think af is really being an all-star witch for me and trying to break records...now at CD44 and we have officially broken the record for longest cycle I've ever had...she probably wants a medal or something...witch.
> 
> Lastly, does anybody want to be future bump buddies with me?!:blush:
> 
> I'll check in later, at the rate this thread is going I have to check in 3 times a day just to keep up!!:haha:Click to expand...


I am evil...I can hit where it hurts verbally...without even trying.:blush: I will argue until I win.

Sorry that the witch hasn't shown up for you. Hopefully soon so you can move on and keep trying. 

Oh and I added your name to my signature...yesterday...I just figured:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I just went out to the garage to get something and there was a card with my name on it on a chair. Of course I read it but he didn't even sign it...Real nice...knowing him he left, ran around the corner to the Dollar General, got it put my name on the envelope and left it there. What good is a freaking card that's not even signed? He usually writes something really sweet too...Now he ruined that for me.
> 
> Sadly I didn't want anything from him but to spend a little time together. That's all. He told me yesterday that tomorrow is a "down day" but he still has to go in at 4 a.m. to do a dorm raid....So he will come home and then proceed to sleep all damn day. I just might get up and leave. Leave the kids here with him...Good luck sleeping buddy!
> 
> Your the 1,000'th poster in our little thread!! :happydance: You win.... the right to symptom spot! :haha:Click to expand...

:happydance: Yay! But I seriosuly doubt you want to open those flood gates!!!:haha:


----------



## mammag

I added you earlier too Mrs. S!!! Couldn't believe I had forgotten you!! And no, only take the temp the one time, it will be higher if you wait till later, also, I set an alarm for 7am (which is before I usually wake up) and test at that time every morning, it is a good time for me because I never have reason to be up before then, so I know that it'll be the first time I wake up IYKWIM.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I just went out to the garage to get something and there was a card with my name on it on a chair. Of course I read it but he didn't even sign it...Real nice...knowing him he left, ran around the corner to the Dollar General, got it put my name on the envelope and left it there. What good is a freaking card that's not even signed? He usually writes something really sweet too...Now he ruined that for me.
> 
> Sadly I didn't want anything from him but to spend a little time together. That's all. He told me yesterday that tomorrow is a "down day" but he still has to go in at 4 a.m. to do a dorm raid....So he will come home and then proceed to sleep all damn day. I just might get up and leave. Leave the kids here with him...Good luck sleeping buddy!
> 
> Your the 1,000'th poster in our little thread!! :happydance: You win.... the right to symptom spot! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: Yay! But I seriosuly doubt you want to open those flood gates!!!:haha:Click to expand...

Lol, we all know it's going to happen, if we can't post about it here, where can we post about it! Lol, I just don't think we should take it too seriously or get to crazy and point out every twinge and twitch!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I added you earlier too Mrs. S!!! Couldn't believe I had forgotten you!! And no, only take the temp the one time, it will be higher if you wait till later, also, I set an alarm for 7am (which is before I usually wake up) and test at that time every morning, it is a good time for me because I never have reason to be up before then, so I know that it'll be the first time I wake up IYKWIM.

I wake up at 5 a.m. every morning but still set my alarm for that time just in case..


----------



## mammag

OMG, My boobs hurt SO bad! It's not fair that I get them so early on and have to suffer through them for 2 weeks!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

In all honesty I am totally ignoring whatever I think might be symptoms cause I think it is a little early now. Doesn't mean I am not logging it on FF:winkwink:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> In all honesty I am totally ignoring whatever I think might be symptoms cause I think it is a little early now. Doesn't mean I am not logging it on FF:winkwink:

Lol, you should see my FF, you know how you can write notes at the bottom? Well, everyday of mine has at least two paragraphs detailing every little thing, lol, the little check boxes just aren't detail enough for me!


----------



## mammag

And I'm ignoring symptoms too, I seriously had every symptom you could imagine last month, really really thought I was in and was crushed when I was out, like truly crushed, that's why I'm "taking it easy this cycle" lol. I can take the disappointment, but after a certain degree it's just too hard on me, so my symptoms will be logged (for comparison) but ignored!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> In all honesty I am totally ignoring whatever I think might be symptoms cause I think it is a little early now. Doesn't mean I am not logging it on FF:winkwink:
> 
> Lol, you should see my FF, you know how you can write notes at the bottom? Well, everyday of mine has at least two paragraphs detailing every little thing, lol, the little check boxes just aren't detail enough for me!Click to expand...

Hmm...can other's view that other than just you? I would love to read them...lol


----------



## mammag

You know what, I don't know! Lol, I don't think so though.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

BOO! C&P them here then....Right Meow!!! lol


----------



## mammag

Here's yesterdays copied and pasted for example, lol, I know it's probably looks like I'm crazy and talking to myself! 

OPK went very positive, had cramping and pressure on LEFT side this time! CP still feels firm to me but is open and high, CM is creamy/watery, no EWCM though as far as I can tell. OPK's were back to negative after just a couple of hours, unusual for me, and were negative with FMU as well as the night before, maybe these tests just aren't as sensitive? Which is good for not being confusing, but bad as I could very easily have missed my surge. Sex tonight, butt elevated and then slept on left side (O side?) with never getting up.


----------



## mammag

Lmao, I didn't see your message till AFTER I copied and pasted, we were all separated at birth!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hey someone look at my chart and tell me how beautiful it is...You know you wanna!!! hahahaha


----------



## mammag

I was looking at it earlier, it is certainly picture perfect!! 

here is what I had written from earlier today, the posts will get longer as my 2ww progresses :)

CP is very high, soft and open today! Today is most likely O day!! 2ww here I come! Will attempt to have sex again tonight, please work, for some reason not feeling very optimistic, need to change that!! Oh and can't tell CM as it is Semen obscured, but I think it is very slippery with some creamy mixed in! Boobs are true to form and very sore today as well, soreness is in tops and nipples (indicating soreness from estrogen not progesterone)


----------



## MrsStutler

USAFKnineWife said:


> I just went out to the garage to get something and there was a card with my name on it on a chair. Of course I read it but he didn't even sign it...Real nice...knowing him he left, ran around the corner to the Dollar General, got it put my name on the envelope and left it there. What good is a freaking card that's not even signed? He usually writes something really sweet too...Now he ruined that for me.
> 
> Sadly I didn't want anything from him but to spend a little time together. That's all. He told me yesterday that tomorrow is a "down day" but he still has to go in at 4 a.m. to do a dorm raid....So he will come home and then proceed to sleep all damn day. I just might get up and leave. Leave the kids here with him...Good luck sleeping buddy!

ooooooh....if DH did that I probably wouldn't be speaking to him for the next 24hrs minimum. I don't expect much from him in the way of sweet or long messages in cards but he at least signs them! :dohh: What is it with men?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Here's yesterdays copied and pasted for example, lol, I know it's probably looks like I'm crazy and talking to myself!
> 
> OPK went very positive, had cramping and pressure on LEFT side this time! CP still feels firm to me but is open and high, CM is creamy/watery, no EWCM though as far as I can tell. OPK's were back to negative after just a couple of hours, unusual for me, and were negative with FMU as well as the night before, maybe these tests just aren't as sensitive? Which is good for not being confusing, but bad as I could very easily have missed my surge. Sex tonight, butt elevated and then slept on left side (O side?) with never getting up.

I don't think it looks like you are talking to yourself. It's almost like a "blog" post. I wish I had thought to do that. You do know that you can add extra "symptom" boxes to your chart?


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Here's yesterdays copied and pasted for example, lol, I know it's probably looks like I'm crazy and talking to myself!
> 
> OPK went very positive, had cramping and pressure on LEFT side this time! CP still feels firm to me but is open and high, CM is creamy/watery, no EWCM though as far as I can tell. OPK's were back to negative after just a couple of hours, unusual for me, and were negative with FMU as well as the night before, maybe these tests just aren't as sensitive? Which is good for not being confusing, but bad as I could very easily have missed my surge. Sex tonight, butt elevated and then slept on left side (O side?) with never getting up.
> 
> I don't think it looks like you are talking to yourself. It's almost like a "blog" post. I wish I had thought to do that. You do know that you can add extra "symptom" boxes to your chart?Click to expand...

You can now!! Lol, it's never too late to start!!! That way (god forbid) we don't get a :bfp: this cycle, we can look back next cycle at every day and know if something is different that time around!


----------



## MrsStutler

mammag said:


> I added you earlier too Mrs. S!!! Couldn't believe I had forgotten you!! And no, only take the temp the one time, it will be higher if you wait till later, also, I set an alarm for 7am (which is before I usually wake up) and test at that time every morning, it is a good time for me because I never have reason to be up before then, so I know that it'll be the first time I wake up IYKWIM.

Thanks mammag, you really are awesome with all your helpfulness! I added you and USAKninewife to my siggy too! Everybody else is welcome too! I think I will start setting my alarm for 6:30 and doing my temps then. I had a really high one this morning compared to yesterday, it's kind of fun to see what it says each morning! Thanks again!:hugs:

I should probably get to work, I have a dragonfly cake to be making...hehe


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Randomness (or is it) = My boobs look HUGE today....


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I added you earlier too Mrs. S!!! Couldn't believe I had forgotten you!! And no, only take the temp the one time, it will be higher if you wait till later, also, I set an alarm for 7am (which is before I usually wake up) and test at that time every morning, it is a good time for me because I never have reason to be up before then, so I know that it'll be the first time I wake up IYKWIM.
> 
> Thanks mammag, you really are awesome with all your helpfulness! I added you and USAKninewife to my siggy too! Everybody else is welcome too! I think I will start setting my alarm for 6:30 and doing my temps then. I had a really high one this morning compared to yesterday, it's kind of fun to see what it says each morning! Thanks again!:hugs:
> 
> I should probably get to work, I have a dragonfly cake to be making...heheClick to expand...

I added you to my siggy yesterday! If I missed anyone, throw a virtual shoe at me! Lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

I leave for a few minutes to actually earn my paycheck and we're symptom spotting? Lol. If one plays, we all play!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I leave for a few minutes to actually earn my paycheck and we're symptom spotting? Lol. If one plays, we all play!

Lol, we are NOT symptom spotting, we're simply logging our bodies little quirks for future reference purposes only :rofl: Ummm, yeah, that sounds about right :)


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Randomness (or is it) = My boobs look HUGE today....

Dh LOVES my 2ww boobs, lol, he looks forward to them each month! He calls it the titty fairy :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I have no idea what you are speaking of...honest! It wasn't me!!! lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Randomness (or is it) = My boobs look HUGE today....
> 
> Dh LOVES my 2ww boobs, lol, he looks forward to them each month! He calls it the titty fairy :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

You girls are full of dog poo! Lol.


----------



## Icca19

Omg I really feel like I'm reading all the stuff iv been thinking lately. I'm really really really not trying to spoot every single symptom but I was just thinking (like 2 hours ago while I was cleaning the house) "Damn my boobs hurt, wait! No jess you told yourself no symptom spotting this time, stop it right this instant, your boobs do not hurt!" Lmao
I decided to check in on this thread, if I don't I'm lost and have to read 15 pages lol

I take my temp at 7 am too if its the weekend and I sleep in ill still grab it half asleep and temp then go right back to sleep .


----------



## harri

Owwwwww my back hurts lots today! Is that a symptom? Lol

Any ideas of what to get DH for our paper anniversary? 

Xxxxxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> Owwwwww my back hurts lots today! Is that a symptom? Lol
> 
> Any ideas of what to get DH for our paper anniversary?
> 
> Xxxxxx

Perhaps a card that is actually SIGNED!:growlmad::haha:


----------



## Icca19

A calander (make one your self. Or with the kids) 
Complete with pics and everything!


----------



## harri

Hahahaha men, honestly! Dh has asked if a sticky note would suffice!!! 

Xxxx


----------



## Icca19

I love atrs and crafts! Ill get my son to make or draw or paint just about anything for any occasion. 
I made DH "love coupons" for sweetest day ....he's only used one


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Owwwwww my back hurts lots today! Is that a symptom? Lol
> 
> Any ideas of what to get DH for our paper anniversary?
> 
> Xxxxxx
> 
> Perhaps a card that is actually SIGNED!:growlmad::haha:Click to expand...

Get a stamp with his name on it & give it to him for Father's Day! Lol.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> Owwwwww my back hurts lots today! Is that a symptom? Lol
> 
> Any ideas of what to get DH for our paper anniversary?
> 
> Xxxxxx
> 
> Perhaps a card that is actually SIGNED!:growlmad::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Get a stamp with his name on it & give it to him for Father's Day! Lol.Click to expand...

Get him a star, lol, and the little certificate that has his name and the stars location, I've always wanted to do that!


----------



## harri

I can't wait to have kids and do painting and awesome things like that xx


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> Owwwwww my back hurts lots today! Is that a symptom? Lol
> 
> Any ideas of what to get DH for our paper anniversary?
> 
> Xxxxxx
> 
> Perhaps a card that is actually SIGNED!:growlmad::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Get a stamp with his name on it & give it to him for Father's Day! Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Get him a star, lol, and the little certificate that has his name and the stars location, I've always wanted to do that!Click to expand...

I meant so she could pre stamp his name on the card next time. Lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

awwww im gettin jelous aver all these wedding anaversary's 
harri my back hurts too kind of half way up my back though lol 
i think for your paper anaversary you should get him......:..............eeerrrrrmmmmm a card lol 
oj maby have a sexy photo shoot like burlesque or boudoir style and have it put in a special album ;)


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> oj maby have a sexy photo shoot like burlesque or boudoir style and have it put in a special album ;)

I LOVE that idea!!! ^^


----------



## harri

Ooo good idea a sexy photo, and give it to him around O time and get a bd in!!!! Lol!!
Xx


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I meant so she could pre stamp his name on the card next time. Lol.

Ohh, Lol, I get it :haha:


----------



## harri

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I meant so she could pre stamp his name on the card next time. Lol.
> 
> Ohh, Lol, I get it :haha:Click to expand...

LOL what a good idea!!!! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

So I suppose we are symptom spotting now? Lol.


----------



## mammag

To each his own, lol, I'm going to really try not to! But we need somewhere to vent about it, if not, we'll just find ourselves over in 2ww posting random symptoms and hoping we don't get caught :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Ooo good idea a sexy photo, and give it to him around O time and get a bd in!!!! Lol!!
> Xx

haha good plan :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> To each his own, lol, I'm going to really try not to! But we need somewhere to vent about it, if not, we'll just find ourselves over in 2ww posting random symptoms and hoping we don't get caught :rofl:

You'll get caught. Fine, lol. I am very crampy, like AF was OTW. The O pains are gone, so I must have released the eggy. Will pee on an OPK when I get home. Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> To each his own, lol, I'm going to really try not to! But we need somewhere to vent about it, if not, we'll just find ourselves over in 2ww posting random symptoms and hoping we don't get caught :rofl:

OMG! How did you know??:shhh: Just kidding!:winkwink:


----------



## mammag

I'm not going to do anymore OPK's, I'll just make myself crazy that way, just gonna keep BD'ing till my temp rise. My lower abdomen (uterus?) is feeling very tender, and O pains seem to be back on the left now (they came back as it got later today) but there is some cramping on the right side too, so I really don't know, maybe I'm O'ing from both sides and will have twins!! Wouldn't that be amazing!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> Owwwwww my back hurts lots today! Is that a symptom? Lol
> 
> Any ideas of what to get DH for our paper anniversary?
> 
> Xxxxxx
> 
> Perhaps a card that is actually SIGNED!:growlmad::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Get a stamp with his name on it & give it to him for Father's Day! Lol.Click to expand...

He wouldn't know what it was for...Or he would forget he had it. He does that alot...:growlmad:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> To each his own, lol, I'm going to really try not to! But we need somewhere to vent about it, if not, we'll just find ourselves over in 2ww posting random symptoms and hoping we don't get caught :rofl:
> 
> OMG! How did you know??:shhh: Just kidding!:winkwink:Click to expand...

Lmao, I was just predicting my own behavior in a few days time!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I'm not going to do anymore OPK's, I'll just make myself crazy that way, just gonna keep BD'ing till my temp rise. My lower abdomen (uterus?) is feeling very tender, and O pains seem to be back on the left now (they came back as it got later today) but there is some cramping on the right side too, so I really don't know, maybe I'm O'ing from both sides and will have twins!! Wouldn't that be amazing!!

That would be so cool and I would be sooo jealous!!!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I'm not going to do anymore OPK's, I'll just make myself crazy that way, just gonna keep BD'ing till my temp rise. My lower abdomen (uterus?) is feeling very tender, and O pains seem to be back on the left now (they came back as it got later today) but there is some cramping on the right side too, so I really don't know, maybe I'm O'ing from both sides and will have twins!! Wouldn't that be amazing!!
> 
> That would be so cool and I would be sooo jealous!!!Click to expand...

Did you see the one that just got her :bfp: and first ultrasound and it's TRIPLETS!!! Talk about the Green Monster, I want THREE BABIES!!!


----------



## harri

No I will NOT pregnancy symptom spot - I am currently O symptom spotting! Lol x


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> No I will NOT pregnancy symptom spot - I am currently O symptom spotting! Lol x

Totally right there with you, still think it's awesome we're all days from each other on the O front :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I'm not going to do anymore OPK's, I'll just make myself crazy that way, just gonna keep BD'ing till my temp rise. My lower abdomen (uterus?) is feeling very tender, and O pains seem to be back on the left now (they came back as it got later today) but there is some cramping on the right side too, so I really don't know, maybe I'm O'ing from both sides and will have twins!! Wouldn't that be amazing!!
> 
> That would be so cool and I would be sooo jealous!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see the one that just got her :bfp: and first ultrasound and it's TRIPLETS!!! Talk about the Green Monster, I want THREE BABIES!!!Click to expand...

No I didn't. Honestly I don't really venture out from this thread cause when I do; I want to use my "virtual bitch slap" button...I keep everyone safe when I stay in my own little secure thread :haha:


----------



## harri

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I'm not going to do anymore OPK's, I'll just make myself crazy that way, just gonna keep BD'ing till my temp rise. My lower abdomen (uterus?) is feeling very tender, and O pains seem to be back on the left now (they came back as it got later today) but there is some cramping on the right side too, so I really don't know, maybe I'm O'ing from both sides and will have twins!! Wouldn't that be amazing!!
> 
> That would be so cool and I would be sooo jealous!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see the one that just got her :bfp: and first ultrasound and it's TRIPLETS!!! Talk about the Green Monster, I want THREE BABIES!!!Click to expand...

Who where OMG I am so jealous - how amazing!!!! Xx


----------



## mammag

https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/629475-hoping-baby-sticks-updated-ultrasound.html

right here.


----------



## wanabeamama

wow 3 mehhhhh so not fair i am a twin and there are lots of twins in my family also when i was 15 i had my fortune told and it said that i would have 2 VERY special children hmmmmmm i would give anything just for 1 baby right now :(


----------



## mammag

I have 0 twins in mine and DH's family, at least so I think, like I said, I've never met my dad, so maybe there are like 10 sets of twins on his side and I got the twin gene!! A girl can dream :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I will be happy with just one that sticks!


----------



## mammag

Completely and utterly ecstatic if I get just one as well!!!


----------



## mammag

Oh and of course there's PeaceLoveBaby, who was on birth control and took a test and it was positive and now she found out she's having twins as well! Lol. I'll be elated with one :cloud9:, but I would be over the moon with two!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I did get my DD on the pill. Lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

the twin gene only comes from your mothers side and only non identical twins are hiredetry and identical twins come at randome and are non-hiredetry they are quite rare i am non identical so have a good chance of having twins and also it doesnt always skip a generation my mums mum was a twin :)
but still just 1 sticky bean would be a dream come true :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

WOW! That's awesome! I was looking at her scan pic and maybe i am wrong but it looks like 2 of the sacs have 2 different babies in them? Am I wrong? Just looks like that way to me...


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> WOW! That's awesome! I was looking at her scan pic and maybe i am wrong but it looks like 2 of the sacs have 2 different babies in them? Am I wrong? Just looks like that way to me...

To my untrained eye I'm lucky I can see the three separate sacks! Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Look at it closely...Each sac is seperate...then in 2 of them it looks like there are 2 seperate "spots" in them...


----------



## mammag

Yup, see it now, 5 babies would be nuts.


----------



## harri

mammag said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> No I will NOT pregnancy symptom spot - I am currently O symptom spotting! Lol x
> 
> Totally right there with you, still think it's awesome we're all days from each other on the O front :happydance:Click to expand...

We'll all get our bfps at the same time too!!! :) xxx


----------



## mammag

I know right!! Wouldn't that be awesome, I hope this is the luckiest thread ever :)


----------



## harri

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I'm not going to do anymore OPK's, I'll just make myself crazy that way, just gonna keep BD'ing till my temp rise. My lower abdomen (uterus?) is feeling very tender, and O pains seem to be back on the left now (they came back as it got later today) but there is some cramping on the right side too, so I really don't know, maybe I'm O'ing from both sides and will have twins!! Wouldn't that be amazing!!
> 
> That would be so cool and I would be sooo jealous!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see the one that just got her :bfp: and first ultrasound and it's TRIPLETS!!! Talk about the Green Monster, I want THREE BABIES!!!Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't. Honestly I don't really venture out from this thread cause when I
> do; I want to use my "virtual bitch slap" button...I keep everyone safe when I
> stay in my own little secure thread :haha:Click to expand...

I'm with you there, I don't mean to be a bitch BUT I can't help getting angry at people that post about 15 threads in one hours asking for advice but not giving anything back. Xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I'm not going to do anymore OPK's, I'll just make myself crazy that way, just gonna keep BD'ing till my temp rise. My lower abdomen (uterus?) is feeling very tender, and O pains seem to be back on the left now (they came back as it got later today) but there is some cramping on the right side too, so I really don't know, maybe I'm O'ing from both sides and will have twins!! Wouldn't that be amazing!!
> 
> That would be so cool and I would be sooo jealous!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see the one that just got her :bfp: and first ultrasound and it's TRIPLETS!!! Talk about the Green Monster, I want THREE BABIES!!!Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't. Honestly I don't really venture out from this thread cause when I
> do; I want to use my "virtual bitch slap" button...I keep everyone safe when I
> stay in my own little secure thread :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with you there, I don't mean to be a bitch BUT I can't help getting angry at people that post about 15 threads in one hours asking for advice but not giving anything back. XxClick to expand...

BINGO! Or people that are obsessed with being a downer and are constantly whining "poor me":wacko:


----------



## harri

And when they say every cycle when they've only been trying a few months 'if I don't get a bfp this cycle were stopping..... And then they're back! I know I sound like a real cow but it takes some people YEARS xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> And when they say every cycle when they've only been trying a few months 'if I don't get a bfp this cycle were stopping..... And then they're back! I know I sound like a real cow but it takes some people YEARS xx

No you don't..You just sound REAL and truthful!


----------



## harri

It's time for bed now - 10:20pm and I'm exhausted, we were up until 1:30 last night and up at 6:30!

I hope everyone gets temp rises tomorrow  xxxx


----------



## mammag

Just caught DH googling this, Copied and Pasted exact words "how a man can get his wife pregnant more chance" 

How freaking cute is that?!


----------



## mammag

Gonna post it out there cuz I'm so proud of him :)


----------



## dachsundmom

This was just taken 10 minutes ago. Ummm, exactly how much LH can one 5'1" Korean have in her system? Lol. I don't have PCOS. :cry:


----------



## mammag

Lol, that is kind of crazy, but like I said, those tests are too sensitive for some, maybe you should try a different brand?


----------



## MrsStutler

mammag said:


> Just caught DH googling this, Copied and Pasted exact words "how a man can get his wife pregnant more chance"
> 
> How freaking cute is that?!

^^^AAAAAWWWW!!!! That is so sweet!!!! 

I couldn't imagine having multiples, but I would be absolutely thrilled! We knew the Mache's (Raising Sextuplets) before Jenny got pregnant with the sextuplets, amazing. My doctor also had multiples. Hers was crazy though, she had identical triplets...naturally!!! What are the chances of that even happening? Unfortunately they did lose one, but the twins are too cute.
I just went out and got the mail and my clearblue digi OPKs came today!! :happydance: I was like a kid on Christmas morning. Now I just can't wait to use them and get a dang smiley face! I also ordered a mixed bunch of the opks and hpts from ebay (mammag you are awesome for that link!). Now all I am missing is a cycle!:haha: 

I seem to have a ton of different "jobs" and one of them is cake making, I had to do a dragonfly today and here is how it turned out: 
https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x406/cwgirlup/th_Dragonfly.jpg


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 221658
> 
> 
> This was just taken 10 minutes ago. Ummm, exactly how much LH can one 5'1" Korean have in her system? Lol. I don't have PCOS. :cry:

Is that the Answer brand? I had soooo much trouble with those things. That is crazy it would appear to be super positive. I had a few that were glaringly positive after multiple negatives, they never made much sense at all. I hate those things...grumble grumble...


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Just caught DH googling this, Copied and Pasted exact words "how a man can get his wife pregnant more chance"
> 
> How freaking cute is that?!
> 
> ^^^AAAAAWWWW!!!! That is so sweet!!!!
> 
> I couldn't imagine having multiples, but I would be absolutely thrilled! We knew the Mache's (Raising Sextuplets) before Jenny got pregnant with the sextuplets, amazing. My doctor also had multiples. Hers was crazy though, she had identical triplets...naturally!!! What are the chances of that even happening? Unfortunately they did lose one, but the twins are too cute.
> I just went out and got the mail and my clearblue digi OPKs came today!! :happydance: I was like a kid on Christmas morning. Now I just can't wait to use them and get a dang smiley face! I also ordered a mixed bunch of the opks and hpts from ebay (mammag you are awesome for that link!). Now all I am missing is a cycle!:haha:
> 
> I seem to have a ton of different "jobs" and one of them is cake making, I had to do a dragonfly today and here is how it turned out:
> https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x406/cwgirlup/th_Dragonfly.jpgClick to expand...

That is adorable! Your kids are going to have the bestest birthday cakes! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, that is kind of crazy, but like I said, those tests are too sensitive for some, maybe you should try a different brand?

Truthfully, panic is setting in and I am afraid to try another brand, lol. I am gonna be very upset if I don't ovulate this month. :wacko:


----------



## harri

Mammag how cute is your husband!!!!!!! Bless him! 
My husband could learn from yours!!! Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 221658
> 
> 
> This was just taken 10 minutes ago. Ummm, exactly how much LH can one 5'1" Korean have in her system? Lol. I don't have PCOS. :cry:
> 
> Is that the Answer brand? I had soooo much trouble with those things. That is crazy it would appear to be super positive. I had a few that were glaringly positive after multiple negatives, they never made much sense at all. I hate those things...grumble grumble...Click to expand...

Yep, that would be Answer brand! Girls, this is what happens when the DH buys the OPKs, lol. You get the cheapest thing on the shelf!:winkwink:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, that is kind of crazy, but like I said, those tests are too sensitive for some, maybe you should try a different brand?
> 
> Truthfully, panic is setting in and I am afraid to try another brand, lol. I am gonna be very upset if I don't ovulate this month. :wacko:Click to expand...

i thiught you ovulated already? Try not to stress eggy wont come out if mommys stressed

are you charting???


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, that is kind of crazy, but like I said, those tests are too sensitive for some, maybe you should try a different brand?
> 
> Truthfully, panic is setting in and I am afraid to try another brand, lol. I am gonna be very upset if I don't ovulate this month. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> i thiught you ovulated already? Try not to stress eggy wont come out if mommys stressed
> 
> are you charting???Click to expand...

I thought I did too, but the OPKs will not go negative; they have been positive since Monday morning. I haven't been charting bc my sleep patterns aren't good and I can normally tell from physical symptoms. I am confused! lol :wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, that is kind of crazy, but like I said, those tests are too sensitive for some, maybe you should try a different brand?
> 
> Truthfully, panic is setting in and I am afraid to try another brand, lol. I am gonna be very upset if I don't ovulate this month. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> i thiught you ovulated already? Try not to stress eggy wont come out if mommys stressed
> 
> are you charting???Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I did too, but the OPKs will not go negative; they have been positive since Monday morning. I haven't been charting bc my sleep patterns aren't good and I can normally tell from physical symptoms. I am confused! lol :wacko:Click to expand...

i have read other threads where opk's stayed positive maby try and search for them see what there outcome was and what brand they used? Search "opk day 4 still positive" it was posted in may and her ticker says she is 8 weeks pregnant so i wouldnt worrie


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok so I am a complete a$$hole...But he still is too...
The front of the card...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-15175523.jpg

The inside of the card...see nothing there right??
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-15175539.jpg

How the crap was I supposed to know that there was something UNDER that first paper??
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-15175555.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I just don't get how he can give me that and not get that all I want to do is spend some time with him...Just me and him...He tried to be nice and ask if I wanted to go out to dinner..(with kids) Umm...no. Have him pick something up? No...I told him I want him to leave me the hell alone. He is currently mowing the lawn...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I just don't get how he can give me that and not get that all I want to do is spend some time with him...Just me and him...He tried to be nice and ask if I wanted to go out to dinner..(with kids) Umm...no. Have him pick something up? No...I told him I want him to leave me the hell alone. He is currently mowing the lawn...

Ummm, when I saw your first post, I was going to say it's BJ time; now that I see this one...I hope it rains on him! Lol:growlmad:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> I just don't get how he can give me that and not get that all I want to do is spend some time with him...Just me and him...He tried to be nice and ask if I wanted to go out to dinner..(with kids) Umm...no. Have him pick something up? No...I told him I want him to leave me the hell alone. He is currently mowing the lawn...

That card is still super freaking sweet :) Awww, makes me wanna apologize to him for hating on him earlier :blush:


----------



## mammag

Dmom, try to stop peeing on the OPK's!! If I can do it, then you can to!!! I think you probably ovulated today and are just seeing the tale end of your surge :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I just don't get how he can give me that and not get that all I want to do is spend some time with him...Just me and him...He tried to be nice and ask if I wanted to go out to dinner..(with kids) Umm...no. Have him pick something up? No...I told him I want him to leave me the hell alone. He is currently mowing the lawn...
> 
> Ummm, when I saw your first post, I was going to say it's BJ time; now that I see this one...I hope it rains on him! Lol:growlmad:Click to expand...

He can suck himself!!:haha: This isn't the first time that I have said I just want time with him. He thinks it is my responsibility to find a sitter or make arrangements. He refuses to ask any of his co-workers to sit for us...Although I have NEVER said no when they have asked me. Said it wouldn't be right to ask...it's just his way of getting out of having to spend time with me I think..:cry: I feel like getting dressed and going out to eat..ALONE and seeing a movie...ALONE....At least I want to spend time with me..:cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I just don't get how he can give me that and not get that all I want to do is spend some time with him...Just me and him...He tried to be nice and ask if I wanted to go out to dinner..(with kids) Umm...no. Have him pick something up? No...I told him I want him to leave me the hell alone. He is currently mowing the lawn...
> 
> That card is still super freaking sweet :) Awww, makes me wanna apologize to him for hating on him earlier :blush:Click to expand...

No...can't do that...he's a butthole...a man...and we are allowed to hate on him if we want..no matter the circumstances!:haha:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I just don't get how he can give me that and not get that all I want to do is spend some time with him...Just me and him...He tried to be nice and ask if I wanted to go out to dinner..(with kids) Umm...no. Have him pick something up? No...I told him I want him to leave me the hell alone. He is currently mowing the lawn...
> 
> That card is still super freaking sweet :) Awww, makes me wanna apologize to him for hating on him earlier :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> No...can't do that...he's a butthole...a man...and we are allowed to hate on him if we want..no matter the circumstances!:haha:Click to expand...

Lmao, I had almost forgotten!!! You go get you a movie and a nice supper!! That'll show him for sure!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Dmom, try to stop peeing on the OPK's!! If I can do it, then you can to!!! I think you probably ovulated today and are just seeing the tale end of your surge :)

I agree. But I am so tempted to call the doc tomorrow and see if he will give me a trigger shot in case the egg is stuck, lol. And I seriously do not want to have to BD tonight, lol.:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I just don't get how he can give me that and not get that all I want to do is spend some time with him...Just me and him...He tried to be nice and ask if I wanted to go out to dinner..(with kids) Umm...no. Have him pick something up? No...I told him I want him to leave me the hell alone. He is currently mowing the lawn...
> 
> That card is still super freaking sweet :) Awww, makes me wanna apologize to him for hating on him earlier :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> No...can't do that...he's a butthole...a man...and we are allowed to hate on him if we want..no matter the circumstances!:haha:Click to expand...

I could be in Arkansas in 13 hours, lol. Breakfast and a matinee! :happydance:


----------



## mammag

I'm not entirely convinced I O'ed either, lol, that positive OPK did not convince me, it just wasn't as strong as what I usually get, guess my morning temps will tell the tale.


----------



## mammag

mammag said:


> I'm not entirely convinced I O'ed either, lol, that positive OPK did not convince me, it just wasn't as strong as what I usually get, guess my morning temps will tell the tale.

OK, scratch that! Just took my temp and it's 98.8, I know it's the middle of the day and all, but my temp barely gets to 98.0 during the day Pre-O and stays closer to 99 during the day after O. So I think I'm good :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I'm not entirely convinced I O'ed either, lol, that positive OPK did not convince me, it just wasn't as strong as what I usually get, guess my morning temps will tell the tale.

Oh bloody hell, one of us has to O, lol!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely convinced I O'ed either, lol, that positive OPK did not convince me, it just wasn't as strong as what I usually get, guess my morning temps will tell the tale.
> 
> OK, scratch that! Just took my temp and it's 98.8, I know it's the middle of the day and all, but my temp barely gets to 98.0 during the day Pre-O and stays closer to 99 during the day after O. So I think I'm good :)Click to expand...

Yay!:thumbup:


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls I have a question: when will FF give you crosshairs?
My temps have been slowly going up (not by much)
Mon 97.0
Tues 97.1
Today 97.2 
What does it have to jump up by in order to be DPO status?


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Hey girls I have a question: when will FF give you crosshairs?
> My temps have been slowly going up (not by much)
> Mon 97.0
> Tues 97.1
> Today 97.2
> What does it have to jump up by in order to be DPO status?

Can I see your chart?


----------



## Icca19

Lol how do I attach it? From ff or from B&B?
I can try but no promises


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Lol how do I attach it? From ff or from B&B?
> I can try but no promises

I am not sure on that one; the other girls might know. Have you had a temp dip yet?


----------



## mammag

go to FF, click the where it says SETTINGS under ACCOUNT over in the left side bar, then click HOME PAGE SETTINGS in the menu that pops up, on the top it will have the URL to your chart.


----------



## Icca19

I think its this........https://www.fertiltyfriend.com/home/342b2c
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/342b2c


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> I think its this........https://www.fertiltyfriend.com/home/342b2c
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/342b2c

not quite, lol


----------



## mammag

Your temps have not yet gone above your coverline, they will need to get above at least 97.2 for three days before FF will give you your cross hairs, you could just be a slow riser though?


----------



## mammag

How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## Icca19

it worked! I'm so proud of myself! Lol I'm suck a dork


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> I think its this........https://www.fertiltyfriend.com/home/342b2c
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/342b2c
> 
> not quite, lolClick to expand...


click on the bottom one.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I just don't get how he can give me that and not get that all I want to do is spend some time with him...Just me and him...He tried to be nice and ask if I wanted to go out to dinner..(with kids) Umm...no. Have him pick something up? No...I told him I want him to leave me the hell alone. He is currently mowing the lawn...
> 
> That card is still super freaking sweet :) Awww, makes me wanna apologize to him for hating on him earlier :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> No...can't do that...he's a butthole...a man...and we are allowed to hate on him if we want..no matter the circumstances!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I could be in Arkansas in 13 hours, lol. Breakfast and a matinee! :happydance:Click to expand...

That sounds like so much fun!!:happydance:


----------



## Icca19

There usually around 32 to 35 sometimes there 28 and others there 42 days
I never know. I did just have a long cycle last time (40 days) 
Usually if I have a long one the next couple will be regular (sometimes a shorter one somewhere in there) until I get another long cycle again
My dr told me to start temping so I know if it happens and when....he won't put me on clomid yet, not until we've been trying for over a year......8 more months to go :-(


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> There usually around 32 to 35 sometimes there 28 and others there 42 days
> I never know. I did just have a long cycle last time (40 days)
> Usually if I have a long one the next couple will be regular (sometimes a shorter one somewhere in there) until I get another long cycle again
> My dr told me to start temping so I know if it happens and when....he won't put me on clomid yet, not until we've been trying for over a year......8 more months to go :-(

Aww, boo, I think I would probably lie :devil: :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> There usually around 32 to 35 sometimes there 28 and others there 42 days
> I never know. I did just have a long cycle last time (40 days)
> Usually if I have a long one the next couple will be regular (sometimes a shorter one somewhere in there) until I get another long cycle again
> My dr told me to start temping so I know if it happens and when....he won't put me on clomid yet, not until we've been trying for over a year......8 more months to go :-(
> 
> Aww, boo, I think I would probably lie :devil: :)Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## dachsundmom

[/QUOTE]
That sounds like so much fun!!:happydance:[/QUOTE]

Can your older ones babysit so you can get out tonight?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

That sounds like so much fun!!:happydance:[/QUOTE]

Can your older ones babysit so you can get out tonight?[/QUOTE]

Unfortunately neither one of them are here..It's ok.. I went out and got the little ones Sonic...didn't get him shit. I didn't get anything either. I really would just rather go to bed.:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> That sounds like so much fun!!:happydance:

Can your older ones babysit so you can get out tonight?[/QUOTE]

Unfortunately neither one of them are here..It's ok.. I went out and got the little ones Sonic...didn't get him shit. I didn't get anything either. I really would just rather go to bed.:cry:[/QUOTE]

I am so very sorry!:hugs: I have times when I think another deployment wouldn't be so bad, lol!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> That sounds like so much fun!!:happydance:

Can your older ones babysit so you can get out tonight?[/QUOTE]

Unfortunately neither one of them are here..It's ok.. I went out and got the little ones Sonic...didn't get him shit. I didn't get anything either. I really would just rather go to bed.:cry:[/QUOTE]

Sorry :hugs: Bad Husband, Bad <-swings newspaper.


----------



## MrsStutler

USAFKnineWife said:


> That sounds like so much fun!!:happydance:

Can your older ones babysit so you can get out tonight?[/QUOTE]

Unfortunately neither one of them are here..It's ok.. I went out and got the little ones Sonic...didn't get him shit. I didn't get anything either. I really would just rather go to bed.:cry:[/QUOTE]

Sorry your hubby is being such a moronic man...I swear that Y chromosome is the one that carries the "oblivious moron" gene! Hope your evening gets better! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Sitting in my bedroom alone catching up on Army Wives and eating Cheeto Puffs. I am such a sad little person...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Sitting in my bedroom alone catching up on Army Wives and eating Cheeto Puffs. I am such a sad little person...

You aren't sad at all! Your DH is being an utter ass. :growlmad:


----------



## mammag

Good Night Ladies :) :hugs:


----------



## harri

I didn't O :( this means I will start AF whilst in on holiday in Spain! Arghhh!! 
I should have known that not have a really dark opk meant something! 
I hope I O soon! DH has had enough. 

Bummer! Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> I didn't O :( this means I will start AF whilst in on holiday in Spain! Arghhh!!
> I should have known that not have a really dark opk meant something!
> I hope I O soon! DH has had enough.
> 
> Bummer! Xx

:hugs: i think its its time for the digital opk's theres no doubting them there cheaper on amazon i think mine were £11 with next day delivery :) 
it might be within the next couple of days fx xxx


----------



## harri

I think I'm going to order them! 
Xxx


----------



## harri

Ordered!!!  

It's not the end of the world! I will ovulate soon! I just don't want AF whilst I'm in Spain but it's inevitable now - I fly 2 weeks today! How are you feeling wannabeamama? You're well into your tww now! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

@harri- how do you know that you aren't getting ready to OV?


----------



## harri

I might be getting ready to ov but I am gutted AF is now whilst I'm away! Grr lol x


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> I might be getting ready to ov but I am gutted AF is now whilst I'm away! Grr lol x

Oh honey, if you are getting ready to OV, then you will get your BFP and there will be no issue with your vacation! PMA!!!:happydance:


----------



## harri

Ohhhhhhhh yeah!! Woohooo holiday BFP!!!! Xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Ohhhhhhhh yeah!! Woohooo holiday BFP!!!! Xxxx

That's the right attitude! :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Ordered!!!
> 
> It's not the end of the world! I will ovulate soon! I just don't want AF whilst I'm in Spain but it's inevitable now - I fly 2 weeks today! How are you feeling wannabeamama? You're well into your tww now! Xx

yeah im 5dpo today just feel very normal but very calm too lol
oh poo hope the witch doesnt come on holiday with you boooo :wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

has anyone ever had like sharp pin pricks down near pubic area but a little to the left dont know if its cos ive been windy or what :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> has anyone ever had like sharp pin pricks down near pubic area but a little to the left dont know if its cos ive been windy or what :(

Here we go with the SS! Lol

Yes I have, but for the life of me, I couldn't tell you why. I attribute everything to hormones!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> has anyone ever had like sharp pin pricks down near pubic area but a little to the left dont know if its cos ive been windy or what :(
> 
> Here we go with the SS! Lol
> 
> Yes I have, but for the life of me, I couldn't tell you why. I attribute everything to hormones!Click to expand...

no i dont think its a symptom but it feels like when i had a uti i have strong smelling urine too think i better take a trip to the shop :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> has anyone ever had like sharp pin pricks down near pubic area but a little to the left dont know if its cos ive been windy or what :(
> 
> Here we go with the SS! Lol
> 
> Yes I have, but for the life of me, I couldn't tell you why. I attribute everything to hormones!Click to expand...
> 
> no i dont think its a symptom but it feels like when i had a uti i have strong smelling urine too think i better take a trip to the shop :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sounds like it!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> has anyone ever had like sharp pin pricks down near pubic area but a little to the left dont know if its cos ive been windy or what :(


Totally NOT symptom spotting...But yes I have been having those tpp


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I was attributing them to a UTI as well. Going today to get the AZO pills that mammag told me about. I am blaming ALL of my symptoms on this possible UTI...all of them...bahahaha...so I can "symptom spot" and say that's why:haha:


----------



## mammag

Omg, that freaking mozilla firefox virus got me like crazy!! Couldn't do anything, couldn't even run my OWN anti-virus stuff, had to take my computer and have it completely reset to factory settings to get the damn thing off! If you guys are running firefox do NOT download anything!! :growlmad: 

Ok, now I'm going to go through the 10 pages I missed!! :)


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> I didn't O :( this means I will start AF whilst in on holiday in Spain! Arghhh!!
> I should have known that not have a really dark opk meant something!
> I hope I O soon! DH has had enough.
> 
> Bummer! Xx

You don't have to get AF if you get your :bfp:!!! 
My temp went up today, so O'ed for sure :happydance: (assuming that it stays up)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Soo....Got my anniversary gift today...FedEx dropped it off...It is still sitting in the garage cause it is a massive heavy box...don't think I should be lifting heavy objects:winkwink: Texted dh and told him that his Amazon order was here and he texted back...I'm pretty sure it's your Amazon order..

After feeling like a big a$$hole about the card last night...he got me again...He asked me "Did you get me anything?" I said "No...You told me not to." Then he said..."Did you at least get me a card?" I said "No..I didn't" Honestly I forgot and even though I felt like shit I said to him.."And I don't even feel bad about that" Said that cause I am a first-class bitch!:growlmad: He says to me...You know..this is my anniversary too...It's not all about you...:blush: Yeah I am such a horrible bitch....Guess I am gonna see if I can get a sitter and take him to dinner and a movie this weekend...Maybe show him how easy it really is if you want to do it..:winkwink: You know I should feel worse than I do but I guess I am really selfish and want him to make me feel like he only wants to spend time with me..


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh and also....On DMom's advice of testing on 6DPO, I tested this morning and it was a :bfn: It's ok though cause it is super early. I even kept my pee just in case I needed to use a different type of test:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Soo....Got my anniversary gift today...FedEx dropped it off...It is still sitting in the garage cause it is a massive heavy box...don't think I should be lifting heavy objects:winkwink: Texted dh and told him that his Amazon order was here and he texted back...I'm pretty sure it's your Amazon order..
> 
> After feeling like a big a$$hole about the card last night...he got me again...He asked me "Did you get me anything?" I said "No...You told me not to." Then he said..."Did you at least get me a card?" I said "No..I didn't" Honestly I forgot and even though I felt like shit I said to him.."And I don't even feel bad about that" Said that cause I am a first-class bitch!:growlmad: He says to me...You know..this is my anniversary too...It's not all about you...:blush: Yeah I am such a horrible bitch....Guess I am gonna see if I can get a sitter and take him to dinner and a movie this weekend...Maybe show him how easy it really is if you want to do it..:winkwink: You know I should feel worse than I do but I guess I am really selfish and want him to make me feel like he only wants to spend time with me..

Glad to hear it has gotten better! And you are not a bitch if you recognize your own shortcomings! At least that's what I tell myself, lol.:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Omg, that freaking mozilla firefox virus got me like crazy!! Couldn't do anything, couldn't even run my OWN anti-virus stuff, had to take my computer and have it completely reset to factory settings to get the damn thing off! If you guys are running firefox do NOT download anything!! :growlmad:
> 
> Ok, now I'm going to go through the 10 pages I missed!! :)


That's why you need to DUMP Firefox and download Google Chrome...BEST.BROWSER.EVER!!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Soo....Got my anniversary gift today...FedEx dropped it off...It is still sitting in the garage cause it is a massive heavy box...don't think I should be lifting heavy objects:winkwink: Texted dh and told him that his Amazon order was here and he texted back...I'm pretty sure it's your Amazon order..
> 
> After feeling like a big a$$hole about the card last night...he got me again...He asked me "Did you get me anything?" I said "No...You told me not to." Then he said..."Did you at least get me a card?" I said "No..I didn't" Honestly I forgot and even though I felt like shit I said to him.."And I don't even feel bad about that" Said that cause I am a first-class bitch!:growlmad: He says to me...You know..this is my anniversary too...It's not all about you...:blush: Yeah I am such a horrible bitch....Guess I am gonna see if I can get a sitter and take him to dinner and a movie this weekend...Maybe show him how easy it really is if you want to do it..:winkwink: You know I should feel worse than I do but I guess I am really selfish and want him to make me feel like he only wants to spend time with me..
> 
> Glad to hear it has gotten better! And you are not a bitch if you recognize your own shortcomings! At least that's what I tell myself, lol.:happydance:Click to expand...

HAHA...Never said it got better...I spent the whole night in our bedroom and he was in the den. We talked/yelled at each other a few times when I would come out for something. Last time I checked around 10 p.m. he was playing XBox and the boys were still up watching him. (2 hours past bedtime) I just figure that maybe I over reacted and that since he is a man that he will never see where I am coming from...that's all :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

@AFwife- Ok you win! Men suck! Lol. And will never see our side. Mine went on a meltdown yesterday too.


----------



## mammag

Lol, KnifeWife, you are cracking me up :) Your not a Bitch, your a WOMAN, and that is how we ROLL!!!! Lol, it's all about us, all of the time, no exceptions :)


----------



## dachsundmom

So what is evryone's testing schedule?


----------



## mammag

Oh, and my boobs hurt so bad that they kept me up last night, don't think their supposed to be so sore so soon? I think my hormones are outta wack.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> So what is evryone's testing schedule?

I'm going to hold off for as long as I can :) And that is the best commit I can make :haha:


----------



## mammag

It's also odd, cuz I always think I'm pregnant, especially at like 1dpo, lol, but this month was just so strange and my boobs hurt so unnaturally bad that I just don't think I got it this time around, think my female intuition is trying to protect me :(


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Oh, and my boobs hurt so bad that they kept me up last night, don't think their supposed to be so sore so soon? I think my hormones are outta wack.

Mine do too which has me worrying about the progesterone and my possible anovulatory situation, lol.


----------



## mammag

Ok, I am taking a deep breath and am going to quit worrying, 1dpo 11 days to go before I test, then I'll know one way or the other, if my progesterone was too low I wouldn't have had a rise this morning. I'm going to STOP worrying! :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Ok, I am taking a deep breath and am going to quit worrying, 1dpo 11 days to go before I test, then I'll know one way or the other, if my progesterone was too low I wouldn't have had a rise this morning. I'm going to STOP worrying! :wacko:

Just keep repeating it over and over! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> @AFwife- Ok you win! Men suck! Lol. And will never see our side. Mine went on a meltdown yesterday too.


That doesn't sound good...:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> So what is evryone's testing schedule?

Well with the amount of HPT's I have I am thinking maybe once a day??:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @AFwife- Ok you win! Men suck! Lol. And will never see our side. Mine went on a meltdown yesterday too.
> 
> 
> That doesn't sound good...:wacko:Click to expand...

Oh, it was nothing too major, he just thinks that if he sticks his thing in me I'll end up pregnant. When I mentioned that I might go back on Clomid, he couldn't deal, lol. He's just a man.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @AFwife- Ok you win! Men suck! Lol. And will never see our side. Mine went on a meltdown yesterday too.
> 
> 
> That doesn't sound good...:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, it was nothing too major, he just thinks that if he sticks his thing in me I'll end up pregnant. When I mentioned that I might go back on Clomid, he couldn't deal, lol. He's just a man.Click to expand...

I think all men think like that! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

You guys have got to check this out....try it....:haha:

https://www.thepregnancytester.com/


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> You guys have got to check this out....try it....:haha:
> 
> https://www.thepregnancytester.com/

Imagine that. I'm not pregnant! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> You guys have got to check this out....try it....:haha:
> 
> https://www.thepregnancytester.com/
> 
> Imagine that. I'm not pregnant! LolClick to expand...

Well according to it, I am indeed pregnant with a BOY that will be 12 pounds and the father is Michael Jackson!:wacko:


----------



## mammag

Congratulations, Grace! You're "with child". Our remote testing system has detected that you're pregnant. The Miracle Of Life has begun! To see whether your baby is a boy or a girl, click the "View My Baby" button below. 
Grace, you're going to be the proud parent of a baby girl, and just look- isn't she just so damn cute! Based on our remote test results, your beautiful baby girl will weigh about 6 lbs, 16 oz and have brown hair and brown eyes. Truly a Wonder To Behold! 

Father-The Pope

Oh, girl- that is just so wrong on so many levels, we don't even know where to begin. Thanks for bringing down the Catholic Church single-handedly.


----------



## Icca19

Prego and I haven't even ovulated yet?! With a 12lb 12oz beautiful baby girl, fathered by Fabio lol


----------



## Icca19

I'm going to have my prego friend try it later and see what it tells her .....lol might have DH try it later when hwe gets home


----------



## mammag

Lol, wonder what it'll say for your DH? Goodness ladies, I'm feeling sad today :( Don't know why, maybe it's just a sad day.


----------



## dachsundmom

Great, so a freaking computer is even telling me I am not pregnant. OMG, this day is awful! :cry:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Great, so a freaking computer is even telling me I am not pregnant. OMG, this day is awful! :cry:

I know right? It's definitely one of those stay in bed all day days!


----------



## mammag

Oh, and I can't find my car keys, so I'm stuck in the house till DH gets home!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Oh, and I can't find my car keys, so I'm stuck in the house till DH gets home!

Did you check your purse? Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Did you check the car? Dh is always leaving his keys in his jeep! lol


----------



## harri

It definitely is one of those days! :-( I feel CRAP and I don't really know why... 

Xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well I am just so anxious today. And I don't feel so good. I never get sick. I just feel "off" and I really really need to go grocery shopping...ugh! Can we all just go back to bed and start this day over?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Oh, and I can't find my car keys, so I'm stuck in the house till DH gets home!

I would make my dh come home and bring me an extra car key...although I only have one key for my Expedition so if I lost it I would be screwed!:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Or I would just take his other jeep...even though I totally hate it...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok serious question....Do you guys know if you could have pain with implantation? Like random sharp pains?


----------



## mammag

I found his keys, mine are truly MIA, have looked everywhere. Kids probably hid them in the toybox or toilet. lol, just took another OPK, deffo a negative. God I really hope I ovulated!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> I was attributing them to a UTI as well. Going today to get the AZO pills that mammag told me about. I am blaming ALL of my symptoms on this possible UTI...all of them...bahahaha...so I can "symptom spot" and say that's why:haha:

did you get yours at 5dpo too lol it seems to be the 5dpo uti ha


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok serious question....Do you guys know if you could have pain with implantation? Like random sharp pains?

im having them too it feels like someone randomly sticking a needle in me,
but i still think its somthing to do with needing to pee cos i feel quite heavy down there :shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I was attributing them to a UTI as well. Going today to get the AZO pills that mammag told me about. I am blaming ALL of my symptoms on this possible UTI...all of them...bahahaha...so I can "symptom spot" and say that's why:haha:
> 
> did you get yours at 5dpo too lol it seems to be the 5dpo uti haClick to expand...

I think mine started around 3DPO...now I am getting sharp pains/twinges in my abdomen...not cool...not cool at all. It doesn't help how I am feeling overall:cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> usafkninewife said:
> 
> 
> ok serious question....do you guys know if you could have pain with implantation? Like random sharp pains?
> 
> im having them too it feels like someone randomly sticking a needle in me,
> but i still think its somthing to do with needing to pee cos i feel quite heavy down there :shrug:Click to expand...

exactly!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok serious question....Do you guys know if you could have pain with implantation? Like random sharp pains?

I've heard that implantation can feel like cramping, but I'm not sure about the pins and needles thing though! I really hope it's a good sign for you :dust:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I just feel overall BLAH...Like any moment I will be sick. I need to go to the store but I surely do not want to blow chunks in the Wal-Mart..lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow. Serious SS going on! Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Wow. Serious SS going on! Lol.

No seriously I think I am sick...I really think I have a UTI....gonna suck it up and go get some AZO today.:cry:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> I just feel overall BLAH...Like any moment I will be sick. I need to go to the store but I surely do not want to blow chunks in the Wal-Mart..lol

Both my boys just randomly got sick last night, they had a puking bug over the weekend (good times) and then both of them started coughing in their sleep last night; and this morning they are coughing, sneezing and tired. So.... Yay, summer colds all around :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wow. Serious SS going on! Lol.
> 
> No seriously I think I am sick...I really think I have a UTI....gonna suck it up and go get some AZO today.:cry:Click to expand...

I'm sorry. Thought you already got it?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wow. Serious SS going on! Lol.
> 
> No seriously I think I am sick...I really think I have a UTI....gonna suck it up and go get some AZO today.:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry. Thought you already got it?Click to expand...

No I didn't leave the house yesterday. Don't really want to today either...I need to go to the grocery and then Walgreens too...I just don't wanna:cry:


----------



## harri

Oh no! Hope you start to feel better soon!! 

Opk from tonight:
I wonder if I'm close or if I could be Oing now but doubtful on both counts - I have had cramps for 2 full days now! Wish this egg would come out already!! 
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/71d6c3fa.jpg
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/71d6c3fa.jpg


----------



## harri

Double upload, how random!


----------



## mammag

Those OPK's are for sure negative? Do you usually ovulate this late?


----------



## mammag

I see you O'd CD 23 last month, maybe your O is just around the corner then?


----------



## dachsundmom

So why are we all so down today? This is not relaxing! Lol.


----------



## harri

They seem to be getting lighter each day now which is odd! 

well I have had 29 day cycles ever since I can remember until Jan when I had a 76 day cycle, then April a 46 day cycle, then May a 33 day cycle so I can never predict when I will O! I just can't wait until July 27th when I'm having a camera inserted to check for endo, I just want to know what's going on now. 

In the meantime I will enjoy my holiday (vacation lol) - 14 days to go!  

Anyone else going away this year? X


----------



## harri

dachsundmom said:


> So why are we all so down today? This is not relaxing! Lol.

We need to cheer up!!! It's so cold in England I think that's why I'm miserable! Xx


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> So why are we all so down today? This is not relaxing! Lol.
> 
> We need to cheer up!!! It's so cold in England I think that's why I'm miserable! XxClick to expand...

It's cold??? It's over 100 F here! And so so so muggy. The pool is even warm, like bathtub warm! 

I don't know why we're all down, entering the do or die (bfn or bfp) period is stressful I guess, nothing else we can do, nothing else in our control, the transition sucks every month for me!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> So why are we all so down today? This is not relaxing! Lol.
> 
> We need to cheer up!!! It's so cold in England I think that's why I'm miserable! XxClick to expand...
> 
> It's cold??? It's over 100 F here! And so so so muggy. The pool is even warm, like bathtub warm!
> 
> I don't know why we're all down, entering the do or die (bfn or bfp) period is stressful I guess, nothing else we can do, nothing else in our control, the transition sucks every month for me!Click to expand...

I am ok after the whole O business is done. I never expect the BFP so I don't get my hopes up too much. I was convinced this morning that I was in menopause.


----------



## mammag

Yeah, once I get my crosshairs I'll be happy as pie, until I start testing at least.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Yeah, once I get my crosshairs I'll be happy as pie, until I start testing at least.

If this isn't my month, back to temping and I'm going to try Tamoxifen.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Tamoxifen.

Whats that? :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tamoxifen.
> 
> Whats that? :shrug:Click to expand...

It's an anti cancer drug that is used to promote & regulate O. It's like Clomid without the drying out issues. It's an estrogen blocker.


----------



## mammag

Huh, never heard of that, could you maybe just try soy?


----------



## harri

mammag said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> So why are we all so down today? This is not relaxing! Lol.
> 
> We need to cheer up!!! It's so cold in England I think that's why I'm miserable! XxClick to expand...
> 
> It's cold??? It's over 100 F here! And so so so muggy. The pool is even warm, like bathtub warm!
> 
> I don't know why we're all down, entering the do or die (bfn or bfp) period is stressful I guess, nothing else we can do, nothing else in our control, the transition sucks every month for me!Click to expand...

I WISH I LIVED NEAR YOU!!!

It's about 53F here. But I am going to Spain in 14 days where it is 92F! Wooohoooo I can actually sunbathe!!! 

It's the have I/ Haven't I ovulation period that kills me every month, give me the TWW any day! xx


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Huh, never heard of that, could you maybe just try soy?

My periods are regular and I ovulate for the most part. I was just trying to boost the eggs.


----------



## harri

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Huh, never heard of that, could you maybe just try soy?
> 
> My periods are regular and I ovulate for the most part. I was just trying to boost the eggs.Click to expand...

Where can you get it from? I feel like my eggs need a good boosting haha!


----------



## mammag

^^for real! Does your doc need to prescribe it? I'm trying Soy next cycle for sure.


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> So why are we all so down today? This is not relaxing! Lol.
> 
> We need to cheer up!!! It's so cold in England I think that's why I'm miserable! XxClick to expand...

it is horrible here in england isnt it :( where in england are you?
Ive got 8 weeks and 2 days to go till my holidays think its time to start packing lol


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> ^^for real! Does your doc need to prescribe it? I'm trying Soy next cycle for sure.

It is a script; my doc is pretty agresdive and told me he would be as proscribe as I was comfortable with, we tried Clomid bc it's cheap, $9. Lol. I don't know if my insurance will pu any of this or not.


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> So why are we all so down today? This is not relaxing! Lol.
> 
> We need to cheer up!!! It's so cold in England I think that's why I'm miserable! XxClick to expand...
> 
> it is horrible here in england isnt it :( where in england are you?
> Ive got 8 weeks and 2 days to go till my holidays think its time to start packing lolClick to expand...

In Cheshire! It's freezing! Where are you going? x


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> So why are we all so down today? This is not relaxing! Lol.
> 
> We need to cheer up!!! It's so cold in England I think that's why I'm miserable! XxClick to expand...
> 
> it is horrible here in england isnt it :( where in england are you?
> Ive got 8 weeks and 2 days to go till my holidays think its time to start packing lolClick to expand...
> 
> In Cheshire! It's freezing! Where are you going? xClick to expand...

When does it get warm there? and how long does it stay warm?


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> So why are we all so down today? This is not relaxing! Lol.
> 
> We need to cheer up!!! It's so cold in England I think that's why I'm miserable! XxClick to expand...
> 
> it is horrible here in england isnt it :( where in england are you?
> Ive got 8 weeks and 2 days to go till my holidays think its time to start packing lolClick to expand...
> 
> In Cheshire! It's freezing! Where are you going? xClick to expand...

wow omg where in cheshire? I havea salon in cheadle hulme near wilmslow.

Im going to barbados my OH family is from there but i worked out that af is due the day i go :( boooo


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> So why are we all so down today? This is not relaxing! Lol.
> 
> We need to cheer up!!! It's so cold in England I think that's why I'm miserable! XxClick to expand...
> 
> it is horrible here in england isnt it :( where in england are you?
> Ive got 8 weeks and 2 days to go till my holidays think its time to start packing lolClick to expand...
> 
> In Cheshire! It's freezing! Where are you going? xClick to expand...
> 
> When does it get warm there? and how long does it stay warm?Click to expand...

its supposed to be summer now it should be warm but its just been rubbish its nice that it stays light until 10pm though its been raining for the last couple of days boo


----------



## mammag

It's finally not so smokey out here today, had a good rain overnight so think it might have helped put the fires out.


----------



## mammag

for a sucky day this one is FLYING by, DH is going to be home any minute!


----------



## dachsundmom

My computer monitor just got struck by lightening! Lol.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> My computer monitor just got struck by lightening! Lol.

Lmao, WHAT??


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, here is my first negative OPK since Monday morning! Yay! Are we calling this 1DPO or tomorrow?


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My computer monitor just got struck by lightening! Lol.
> 
> Lmao, WHAT??Click to expand...

My monitor at work got struck by lightening! I was just sitting there, it flashed outside, my screen got really bright, and now it's dead! Lol:wacko:


----------



## mammag

we are calling THIS 1dpo!! Lol, we'll be exactly the same this cycle!! Yay :happydance:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My computer monitor just got struck by lightening! Lol.
> 
> Lmao, WHAT??Click to expand...
> 
> My monitor at work got struck by lightening! I was just sitting there, it flashed outside, my screen got really bright, and now it's dead! Lol:wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl: getting nearly struck by lighting at O time has GOT to be gods way of sending you a good sign!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My computer monitor just got struck by lightening! Lol.
> 
> Lmao, WHAT??Click to expand...
> 
> My monitor at work got struck by lightening! I was just sitting there, it flashed outside, my screen got really bright, and now it's dead! Lol:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: getting nearly struck by lighting at O time has GOT to be gods way of sending you a good sign!!!!Click to expand...

Are you sure it's not a sign of how bright it will be for me in Hell? Lol. 

Ok, we are on the same schedule! :happydance:


----------



## harri

Wanabeamama- I live in Nantwich, ita about 15 mins from knutsford! I love the John lewis in Cheadle Hulme :) 

You'll have a fab time ! You lucky thing :) xx


----------



## MrsStutler

harri said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> So why are we all so down today? This is not relaxing! Lol.
> 
> We need to cheer up!!! It's so cold in England I think that's why I'm miserable! XxClick to expand...
> 
> It's cold??? It's over 100 F here! And so so so muggy. The pool is even warm, like bathtub warm!
> 
> I don't know why we're all down, entering the do or die (bfn or bfp) period is stressful I guess, nothing else we can do, nothing else in our control, the transition sucks every month for me!Click to expand...
> 
> I WISH I LIVED NEAR YOU!!!
> 
> It's about 53F here. But I am going to Spain in 14 days where it is 92F! Wooohoooo I can actually sunbathe!!!
> 
> It's the have I/ Haven't I ovulation period that kills me every month, give me the TWW any day! xxClick to expand...

 53F!!! Sheesh...send some of that my way! I'll swap you that 53 for a 104...stupid desert. I swear if all of our family wasn't here I would be gone. 

Sorry everybody is feeling so crummy today, I've had a heck of a day with my customers (I hate working in retail so very much) so far so there must be something going on today. Same old, same old going on here. Haven't heard from the job I applied for, but if I remember right it took them awhile to call for an interview last time I applied a few years ago. Still have my Fxd. I'd love to go back to being a vampire, at least if people get cranky you get to stick them with a needle:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well I went to Walgreens to get the Azo...I got the Azo Standard which is the pain reliever and also the Azo Cranberry Plus which you take everyday to avoid getting UTI's. While I was there I looked for Soy and they said they don't carry it. I know on another thread someone in Arkansas said that they got their's at Wal-Mart. So If I don't get my :bfp: this time I will be getting some.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well I went to Walgreens to get the Azo...I got the Azo Standard which is the pain reliever and also the Azo Cranberry Plus which you take everyday to avoid getting UTI's. While I was there I looked for Soy and they said they don't carry it. I know on another thread someone in Arkansas said that they got their's at Wal-Mart. So If I don't get my :bfp: this time I will be getting some.

Cool, we will try it together, hopefully we won't need to though!! Yup, it's at wal-mart for like $6, I've looked at it a million times but am so scared of taking stuff like that for some reason. I'm always afraid I'm doing more harm than good. But I mean really, after 3 years, what have I got to lose!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I heard that soy is just like Clomid and does increase your chance at releasing more than one egg at ovulation. ALso heard that about Wild Yams...a friend that is into all-natural stuff told me that. You can get that at local Health foods stores apparently.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I heard that soy is just like Clomid and does increase your chance at releasing more than one egg at ovulation. ALso heard that about Wild Yams...a friend that is into all-natural stuff told me that. You can get that at local Health foods stores apparently.

My fear would be of messing up my cycle. I've been told if your periods are regular, it might not be for you.

Like Clomid, I think you need to decide if you are trying for more, but smaller eggs, or one larger egg.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I heard that soy is just like Clomid and does increase your chance at releasing more than one egg at ovulation. ALso heard that about Wild Yams...a friend that is into all-natural stuff told me that. You can get that at local Health foods stores apparently.
> 
> My fear would be of messing up my cycle. I've been told if your periods are regular, it might not be for you.
> 
> Like Clomid, I think you need to decide if you are trying for more, but smaller eggs, or one larger egg.Click to expand...

That's what I'm worried about, screwing up my cycles. If it could get me just an earlier O though I would be super excited.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I heard that soy is just like Clomid and does increase your chance at releasing more than one egg at ovulation. ALso heard that about Wild Yams...a friend that is into all-natural stuff told me that. You can get that at local Health foods stores apparently.
> 
> My fear would be of messing up my cycle. I've been told if your periods are regular, it might not be for you.
> 
> Like Clomid, I think you need to decide if you are trying for more, but smaller eggs, or one larger egg.Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I'm worried about, screwing up my cycles. If it could get me just an earlier O though I would be super excited.Click to expand...

Your LP doesn't seem short?


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I heard that soy is just like Clomid and does increase your chance at releasing more than one egg at ovulation. ALso heard that about Wild Yams...a friend that is into all-natural stuff told me that. You can get that at local Health foods stores apparently.
> 
> My fear would be of messing up my cycle. I've been told if your periods are regular, it might not be for you.
> 
> Like Clomid, I think you need to decide if you are trying for more, but smaller eggs, or one larger egg.Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I'm worried about, screwing up my cycles. If it could get me just an earlier O though I would be super excited.Click to expand...
> 
> Your LP doesn't seem short?Click to expand...

It's not, lol, my LP is actually surprisingly perfect after years of being very short, but I really would like to move my O date from CD17 to CD14 or so, I think my body ovulating late is what causes these horrible sore boobs, when I O on CD11-14 the sore sore boobs are NOT a problem, and I know it might sound crazy, but the pain is actually really bad, it's like my entire breast is one huge bruise, every step hurts, just the feeling of my bra or shirt rubbing against it hurts, and sleeping is a nightmare, it really is more than enough pain to disrupt my normal life and I would really like it to stop :shrug:


----------



## mammag

So, do you guys think I should BD tonight or do I pretty much have my bases covered?


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> So, do you guys think I should BD tonight or do I pretty much have my bases covered?

Cervix closed= sex for fun! Lol.

As far as the breast pain, soy might make that worse.


----------



## mammag

I just saw (on a post out there) that yesterday was a full moon!! We ovulated on a Full Moon!!! Go read that post if you want about my full moon story :) But that has to be good luck right! Yay :dance: If you hadn't noticed PMA is totally back :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I just saw (on a post out there) that yesterday was a full moon!! We ovulated on a Full Moon!!! Go read that post if you want about my full moon story :) But that has to be good luck right! Yay :dance: If you hadn't noticed PMA is totally back :)

I read that thread, but will go back and look at yours. I am a really bad R&R girl, lol. So what got the PMA back? Are your kids feeling better? My crappy attitude was much better when I saw the negative OPKs, lol.
:wacko:


----------



## mammag

The baby is asleep and without him running around crazy Aiden is being quiet and watching cartoons and DH is next door at his friends house, so I'm sitting here in peace and quiet and I LOVE it, and now that I've googled Ovulating on a full moon I'm feeling super excited! Lol, I'm a dork.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, so we have OV on a full moon, a lightening strike on a full moon, and a computer tell me I am not pregnant on a full moon! We'll have to see where this goes, lol.

Have you ever considered Clomid?


----------



## dachsundmom

I forgot, going into labor....I think that is the best sign yet!


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls just wanted to check in on this post, can't chat long but just wanted to see what's going on 
I still haven't ovulated yet (CD17 now) I know its still prob a little too early for me because I usually have a 33 day cycle. I just thought it would be neat to O with all you guys  according to my calander I'm susposed to start mt fertile time on the 14th so well see. I have a drs appointment on the 20th (mon) to have my progesetrone levels checked. If there abobe 20 than I prob ovulated. But if its lower there's a good chance I didn't :-( I still haven't gotten my crosshairs on FF. Id be SO sad if I don't O on my first cycle temping and using OPKs....that's seems like its a bad sign lol lightening would be better in my book . 
Speaking of crapy days......I had to spend an hour this morning cleaning my car inside and out, I hit a skunk (out on these country roads) after I droped DH off at work and Dominic off at daycare. Not the way I wanted to spend my morning lol 
But I got myself a nice shower and went grocery shopping. I have a nice little pre-fathers day evening planned for DH and I as soon as I get the little one in bed (which I just did). I bought DH some fancy cheeses from all over the world and I got some good bread and grapes to go with! I REALLY wanted to get a good bottle of wine to go with it all but I didn't have time. We have some good beer here though lol that will do. Its from the oldest brewery in America! I sent him to the store so ill get everything all ready while he's gone. Oh! And I stopped by the red box and got acouple movies too. Its going to be a nice night, I hope he likes it. 

Well girls on that note I'm going to say good night and baby dust to all!


----------



## mammag

Good Night!!!!


----------



## mammag

I think their all good signs, the computer thing is silly and random, full moons and lightning are AWESOME!!!


----------



## mammag

And yeah, when I go into labor I'll totally believe I'm pregnant!! You know I don't even KNOW what if feels like to "go into labor" lol, my water broke before labor started with both of my pregnancies and labor had to be induced because it didn't start on it's own either time! I know what it feels like to have my labor forced but not what it feels like to just start feeling it while I'm sitting at home.


----------



## dachsundmom

@Icca- fill us in on your evening in the morning! Good luck!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> And yeah, when I go into labor I'll totally believe I'm pregnant!! You know I don't even KNOW what if feels like to "go into labor" lol, my water broke before labor started with both of my pregnancies and labor had to be induced because it didn't start on it's own either time! I know what it feels like to have my labor forced but not what it feels like to just start feeling it while I'm sitting at home.

I got sent home from the hospital three times, so I am not exactly sure when it started, I just know it tooK:growlmad: 36 hours to end!


----------



## Icca19

I will see you all in the morning, hope everyone has a wonderful night! 
I was just talking about Oing on the full moon. Usually I get my period on a full moon lol

I feel your pain dachsundmom I was labor with my DS for almost 24! My water broke on its own at home at 2 am , I was in the middle of dreaming and knew I had to wake up for something ......it was weird!


----------



## MrsStutler

Full moon, lightning, computers oh my, got to be a sign! Are we sign spotting now!? :haha: Just now getting off work and heading to have some yummy food at one of our favorite restaurants with some good friends! Hope everybody has a fantastic night!


----------



## mammag

Oh, and I have considered Clomid, my FS offered it even, but for some reason I'm just scared to try those things! I always just think it will happen on it's own eventually and put off the meds, I'm seriously considering starting something though, and even as I write this, in the back of my head I'm thinking that I just need to try for a few more cycles!! My other personality sucks :(


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> Full moon, lightning, computers oh my, got to be a sign! Are we sign spotting now!? :haha: Just now getting off work and heading to have some yummy food at one of our favorite restaurants with some good friends! Hope everybody has a fantastic night!

You do the same! I hope you get good news on the job front soon!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Oh, and I have considered Clomid, my FS offered it even, but for some reason I'm just scared to try those things! I always just think it will happen on it's own eventually and put off the meds, I'm seriously considering starting something though, and even as I write this, in the back of my head I'm thinking that I just need to try for a few more cycles!! My other personality sucks :(

I understand why you would be nervous. I'm actually afraid of all the supplements I read about here.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I have used Clomid...once...When we were trying for Bennen..all the others just happened but we tried really hard for Bennen. One cycle (unmonitored) and I got pregnant! I wouldn't mind a few smaller eggs instead of one big one....:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh and my cycles have ALWAYS been regular and it didn't effect them when I used it but then again I only took it one cycle.


----------



## mammag

OMG! I just popped in to 1st Trimester and I AM NOT going over there when I get pregnant, nope, no way, nuh uh, not me. WTF!!!????? It's nuts over there!!! I've never seen more sad/depressed people in my life, there is one who is saying she is going to kill herself in her siggy. Wow.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

WTF! I am so going over there...apparently someone needs a virtual bitchslap!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> OMG! I just popped in to 1st Trimester and I AM NOT going over there when I get pregnant, nope, no way, nuh uh, not me. WTF!!!????? It's nuts over there!!! I've never seen more sad/depressed people in my life, there is one who is saying she is going to kill herself in her siggy. Wow.

I told you! Lol. I cried for an hour, convinced I was doomed!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I have used Clomid...once...When we were trying for Bennen..all the others just happened but we tried really hard for Bennen. One cycle (unmonitored) and I got pregnant! I wouldn't mind a few smaller eggs instead of one big one....:winkwink:

I got very dried out on Clomid and had changes in my vision, but I am considering doing it again. I've got a refill left.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> WTF! I am so going over there...apparently someone needs a virtual bitchslap!!!

DON'T.....GO........, I'm not even kidding, I'm literally crying right now. Seriously, I am going to stay here and lurk until I hit 2nd tri. I am NOT going in there EVER again.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I have used Clomid...once...When we were trying for Bennen..all the others just happened but we tried really hard for Bennen. One cycle (unmonitored) and I got pregnant! I wouldn't mind a few smaller eggs instead of one big one....:winkwink:
> 
> I got very dried out on Clomid and had changes in my vision, but I am considering doing it again. I've got a refill left.Click to expand...

I've heard about the vision thing, but Robitussin supposedly helps with the dryness.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I have used Clomid...once...When we were trying for Bennen..all the others just happened but we tried really hard for Bennen. One cycle (unmonitored) and I got pregnant! I wouldn't mind a few smaller eggs instead of one big one....:winkwink:
> 
> I got very dried out on Clomid and had changes in my vision, but I am considering doing it again. I've got a refill left.Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard about the vision thing, but Robitussin supposedly helps with the dryness.Click to expand...

I buy the stuff in bulk at Sam's and I can't say that it did anything for me, lol. I own more fish oil/flax/EPO than my DH and I could ever consume. Let's not forget the B vitamins, prenatals, acidophilus, and calcium, lol.


----------



## mammag

Yeah, your vitamin box sounds about like mine, I literally have to get an envelope (like for a letter) and put all the pills in them because there are so many that I can never remember what i've already taken by the time I'm halfway through them!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

What threads are you talking about? PM me the names...


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Yeah, your vitamin box sounds about like mine, I literally have to get an envelope (like for a letter) and put all the pills in them because there are so many that I can never remember what i've already taken by the time I'm halfway through them!

I just have them lined up on the counter and some in the freezer for the test on the oil based ones, lol. I just chug a handful at breakfast and then at dinner.:wacko:


----------



## mammag

and the fish/flax seed oil ones are HUGE aren't they!!?? Like why didn't they just break it into two and half the dose, I mean, they are really big.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> and the fish/flax seed oil ones are HUGE aren't they!!?? Like why didn't they just break it into two and half the dose, I mean, they are really big.

They are awful. My calcium is just as bad. I don't think I took one vitamin before all of this TTC crap, lol!


----------



## mammag

Oh, I hate the calcium, I accidentally bought the chewable Vitamin C, which I take in VERY low doses cuz they are bad for CM and such, but I really don't eat right (which I KNOW is bad, so sue me :wacko:) so I need to get it somewhere; and they just make me wanna PUKE! I hate chewable vitamins.


----------



## mammag

I'm praying to the BBT fairy that my temp is still high tomorrow!


----------



## dachsundmom

Did we lose AFwife to the First Tri boards? Lol. I don't think I've read one PMA post.


----------



## mammag

Lol, IDK, I'll go stalk her.......*black ski mask and spandex*


----------



## mammag

Yup, lol, she's over there.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Yup, lol, she's over there.

She will regret it, lol. I think she's just looking for someone to slap!:happydance:

Gotta love her!


----------



## mammag

Lol, I know, IDK though, the thread she's looking at is hard to handle and a tear jerker. It's really F'ed up.


----------



## mammag

I'm getting the twinges in my uterus like the other girls, I've caught the IPS syndrome!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well I be damned!:wacko: I just cannot believe all that I am seeing over there. In all honesty I think it is bogus...I really do:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, I know, IDK though, the thread she's looking at is hard to handle and a tear jerker. It's really F'ed up.

The cat?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well I be damned!:wacko: I just cannot believe all that I am seeing over there. In all honesty I think it is bogus...I really do:cry:

I must have missed a lot of it, but I gave up after a few yesterday.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well I be damned!:wacko: I just cannot believe all that I am seeing over there. In all honesty I think it is bogus...I really do:cry:

TBH, I hope so, she's offline though, is it fu(ked up that I'm gonna worry about her tonight? Suicide is never the answer.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I be damned!:wacko: I just cannot believe all that I am seeing over there. In all honesty I think it is bogus...I really do:cry:
> 
> I must have missed a lot of it, but I gave up after a few yesterday.Click to expand...

Lol, no not the cat, lol, that kind of sucked too though, I was like "who's siamese" lol, then I saw the vet thing.


----------



## mammag

OMG I WANNA POST MY LINES IN THE PREGNANCY TEST GALLERY AND POST MY ANNOUNCEMENT IN THE BFP ANNOUNCEMENTS AND USE MY ULTRASOUND AS MY AVATAR IT'S NOT FAIR!!!! Rant over..... Sorry about that :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I be damned!:wacko: I just cannot believe all that I am seeing over there. In all honesty I think it is bogus...I really do:cry:
> 
> I must have missed a lot of it, but I gave up after a few yesterday.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, no not the cat, lol, that kind of sucked too though, I was like "who's siamese" lol, then I saw the vet thing.Click to expand...

Ok, I like cats and all...but I didn't find it as disturbing as I thought you girls did; then I realized wrong thread! Lol.:wacko:

Now I gotta go find it. I feel left out.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I be damned!:wacko: I just cannot believe all that I am seeing over there. In all honesty I think it is bogus...I really do:cry:
> 
> I must have missed a lot of it, but I gave up after a few yesterday.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, no not the cat, lol, that kind of sucked too though, I was like "who's siamese" lol, then I saw the vet thing.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I like cats and all...but I didn't find it as disturbing as I thought you girls did; then I realized wrong thread! Lol.:wacko:
> 
> Now I gotta go find it. I feel left out.Click to expand...

Warning: it has to do with abortion, it is the "I'm so lost, 10 weeks 1 day " or something like that.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

It was horrible. But I am thoroughly convinced that it is bogus...


----------



## mammag

I really hope so, especially since she was in here not long ago TTC.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So dh and I are watching Battle" Los Angeles....some of it is really gross...


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I really hope so, especially since she was in here not long ago TTC.

Que? Sorry, Florida Spanish kicked in, lol. TTC?:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Trying to Concieve


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> So dh and I are watching Battle" Los Angeles....some of it is really gross...

Omg, I wanna see that SO bad!!! It's been sold out at the redbox for DAYS!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Thats where we got it lol


----------



## Heather9603

Okay I want to see the thread everyones talking about lol. But I can't find it?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Trying to Concieve

Lol. I know. I meant I didn't realize it was a planned pregnancy.


----------



## dachsundmom

Happy thoughts tomorrow only girls! PMA, PMA, PMA!!!!

@AFwife- I expect to see as test from you in the morning, lol.


----------



## Heather9603

Nevermind I found it. I saw that post a few weeks ago but never commented on it. I really just want to cry after reading that. Not cry for her, but cry for her baby and every person out there who would have loved that kid like crazy.


----------



## Christinapo

mammag said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Please excuse all of my typos! I am on my phone, lol. I forgot to say, when they are scanning the tampins, I usually like to say something along the lines of " wow, I really do bleed a lot!" DH just turns bright red. Or because I am Asian, I make jokes about him buying me as an internet bride and how we don't have such good tampons in the homeland. Lol.
> 
> LMFAO!! Oh my goodness, you made my eyes water I was laughing so hard.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG, I missed that post somehow!! That's hilarious, my DH likes to embarrass me like that, he'll wait till a group of people are walking by (particularly old people) and grab me up, kiss me; and say, it's okay Sis, there's no way Mom will see us here! OMG it makes me want to KILL HIM!!!Click to expand...

Wow, I'm soooo behind in this thread. Just had to say that these posts are hilarious, especially yours mammag!


----------



## Christinapo

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> SO I am guessing I am officially 1 DPO? None of my tickers will reflect my early O...boo
> 
> You are 1 DPO for sure! Yay Two Week Wait!!! My strips came too! :) Took one of each, I like to take an IC HPT when I know I'm not pregnant to see what kind of line it gets, if any, these did NOT :happydance: even better. I'll post pics in a minute!
> 
> Sorry you had a hard night Dmom, I'm mad at DH for getting wasted drunk, he has the maturity of a child, could strangle him with my bare hands.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sucks. Thankfully DH doesn't drink. Well he every once in a bluemoon will have 1 or 2 but 3 is all he will ever have at one time. Like the saying in his squadron..."3 gets your keys" :haha:
> 
> I was so hoping that my IC's would have came today....All I have for HPT's are some FRER..2 in the box..don't want to use them until I have to kwim...I'm sure they will come Monday and anyway it's not like I will need them then either....I still have plenty of time....right:winkwink:
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a ticker that I can input my O date manually? None of the ones I have will let me. FF doesn't. I input my temp in my TCOYF chart this morning and there is a line running through kind of like "cross hairs" on FF. ANyone care to look at it? It also says that today is my "PEAK" day...what's that mean? HELP!!:haha:Click to expand...

The site I use is countdowntopregnancy.com. I like it a lot and you can input you OV date manually.


----------



## ScooterKat

I am gonna *TRY* and take it easy this cycle!!! 

I am not gonna test until AF is due, well as close as I can to it, because I dont know how long my cycles really are...

PMA! PMA! PMA! PMA! PMA!


----------



## MrsStutler

Somebody slap me....I went out and bought a 3pk of FRER because I "just had this feeling I needed to test" which probably translates to "wishful thinking" in reality. The two preggy girls I was hanging around with probably didn't help. I still have no side of af, I think I might break down again and call up my other doctor and find out what the hell is going on in there once and for all. Turns out that thanks to a "policy change" in my insurance my blood test only cost $10, I was practically doing a jig when I saw the bill! :happydance: I posted pictures in the pregnancy test gallery, but after much tweaking and light holding I can't see it. :cry: I was still holding out hope that maybe, just maybe the timing was perfect for the blood test to miss it and I am actually preggo, but it looks like af is just being extra bitchy at the moment and dragging this cycle out entirely too long. UHG!!! I just want to scream at my uterus!!!:growlmad: Sorry for the ranting...just extra frustrated at the moment.


----------



## Christinapo

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220318
> 
> 
> Here is this morning's test; I think it's go time! :happydance:
> 
> Once again, my surge is on a Monday morning; it has never been on any other day...but I still POAS!:wacko:
> 
> OH YEAH! FOR SURE! :happydance:
> 
> I am super pumped cause FF gave me cross hairs this morning! My temp is going up! Now for it to just stay nice and pretty...the chart that is :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, that looks positive to me!!! Yay!!! Get to the BD'ing girl!!!
> 
> I love crosshairs, they always make my day, my temps are so erratic this month, my chart has never looked like this before? Have no idea what's going on. OPK's are still way negative.Click to expand...

OMG, I also LOVE that show. Sooo much happens in every single episode! I'll have to be careful though as I normally PVR it then watch it sometime during the week. I wouldn't want to spoil any surprises. Maybe if anyone is going to say something about it on a post... Just give a quick warning. :winkwink:


----------



## wanabeamama

ive had a dip in my temps today :( is that bad?


----------



## ScooterKat

wanabeamama said:


> ive had a dip in my temps today :( is that bad?

Dip, means a pretty big dip...ur "dip" is well within ur other temps!

FX for your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Christinapo

mammag said:


> My bbs are sore, lol, am I the only person in the world that gets sore bbs the day before O and keeps them right up through AF? It's so strange.

I'm the exact same way mammag. I blame it on being a bit on them being a bit on the larger size but who knows.


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> Somebody slap me....I went out and bought a 3pk of FRER because I "just had this feeling I needed to test" which probably translates to "wishful thinking" in reality. The two preggy girls I was hanging around with probably didn't help. I still have no side of af, I think I might break down again and call up my other doctor and find out what the hell is going on in there once and for all. Turns out that thanks to a "policy change" in my insurance my blood test only cost $10, I was practically doing a jig when I saw the bill! :happydance: I posted pictures in the pregnancy test gallery, but after much tweaking and light holding I can't see it. :cry: I was still holding out hope that maybe, just maybe the timing was perfect for the blood test to miss it and I am actually preggo, but it looks like af is just being extra bitchy at the moment and dragging this cycle out entirely too long. UHG!!! I just want to scream at my uterus!!!:growlmad: Sorry for the ranting...just extra frustrated at the moment.

Oh Mrs. S, being stuck in limbo still? This really sucks! Since your cycle is so long, will your doc go ahead and let you have provera just to get it started?:hugs:


----------



## mammag

MrsStutler said:


> Somebody slap me....I went out and bought a 3pk of FRER because I "just had this feeling I needed to test" which probably translates to "wishful thinking" in reality. The two preggy girls I was hanging around with probably didn't help. I still have no side of af, I think I might break down again and call up my other doctor and find out what the hell is going on in there once and for all. Turns out that thanks to a "policy change" in my insurance my blood test only cost $10, I was practically doing a jig when I saw the bill! :happydance: I posted pictures in the pregnancy test gallery, but after much tweaking and light holding I can't see it. :cry: I was still holding out hope that maybe, just maybe the timing was perfect for the blood test to miss it and I am actually preggo, but it looks like af is just being extra bitchy at the moment and dragging this cycle out entirely too long. UHG!!! I just want to scream at my uterus!!!:growlmad: Sorry for the ranting...just extra frustrated at the moment.

I'm sorry your stuck Mrs. S. I think a little bit of Provera would do you wonders right now.

And as for me, WTF? FF gave me crosshairs? Made me 3 dpo?? I so didn't ovulate on the same day as my positive OPK. I just know I didn't.


----------



## dachsundmom

@mammag- 3DPO! That's good. I really thought those first tests you showed us were positive and then darker ones were the end of surge.


----------



## mammag

I'm not too sure though? That is the day my boobs got sore, so maybe I did? IDK, BD was timed right either way, guess I'll find out for sure when my LP is up (or I get a :bfp:)


----------



## mammag

@wanabeamama- that is a very small dip and doesn't mean ANYTHING bad!!! When are you going to start testing?


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I'm not too sure though? That is the day my boobs got sore, so maybe I did? IDK, BD was timed right either way, guess I'll find out for sure when my LP is up (or I get a :bfp:)

You mean when you get it! I guess you are testing in two days!:happydance:


----------



## mammag

Lol, who knows, probably, lol. I just know it's wrong and when I get :bfn: at 10dpo which is really 9 dpo I'm gonna be sad :( I'm just glad I ovulated though, big rise today really confirms it for me. Sex is timed well too, so just gonna sit back and hope I'm knocked up :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I'm not too sure though? That is the day my boobs got sore, so maybe I did? IDK, BD was timed right either way, guess I'll find out for sure when my LP is up (or I get a :bfp:)

If you were timed right either way, then I'd just relax about it.:thumbup:


----------



## mammag

Hmmmm, didn't mean to post that here.... :haha: Is losing my mind a symptom? :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Hmmmm, didn't mean to post that here.... :haha: Is losing my mind a symptom? :rofl:

No. Lol. :happydance:


----------



## mammag

Crap, cuz if it was I'd be knocked up for sure!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Crap, cuz if it was I'd be knocked up for sure!

I think my DH tried to food poison me last night, lol. Is that a symptom? Lol


----------



## mammag

Lmao, hmmmm, "homicide", Dr. Google says NO :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lmao, hmmmm, "homicide", Dr. Google says NO :rofl:

I think I will start POAS around Wed of next week.


----------



## mammag

That sounds good, I'm going to consider myself 2dpo anyway, better to err on the safe side :) I'll probably start testing then too.


----------



## dachsundmom

That sounds like plan. My guess is you OV very late at night and FF just rolled it to the next day. I really think you are talking about a matter of hours.


----------



## mammag

Yup, you are probably right, probably O'ed during the night seeing as how my O pains were more noticeable on the day of the +OPK and barely there the day after, maybe it was just some residual tenderness. And my high soft cervix was cuz the egg was still there. I might go with 3 dpo, just so I can test early! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you using One Step HPT?


----------



## mammag

Yes I am, and I'm not going to buy any expensive brands or anything, just going to stick with the cheap ones, if I see a line; great, if not, I'm not going to go run and buy another test to 'double check' oh, and I'm not temping anymore, I got my crosshairs so I'm just going to let that be, I'll temp at 12 dpo to see if my temps are still up, but I really am trying to stick with the relaxed cycle, even though I'm completely addicted to B&B and can't stay away from it, lol. So as relaxed as I can be here in B&B world :)


----------



## mammag

Where O where could my Dmom have gone, oh where oh where can she beeeeee..... :haha: I'm so bored.


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I don't think there is anything we can do about it now! Lol. Either I got fertilized or I didn't.


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> @wanabeamama- that is a very small dip and doesn't mean ANYTHING bad!!! When are you going to start testing?

im gona wait till next thursday i hadnt really thought about it, i just know it will be bfn though.
Im glad that dip doesnt mean anything lol
when are you testing??


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> @wanabeamama- that is a very small dip and doesn't mean ANYTHING bad!!! When are you going to start testing?
> 
> im gona wait till next thursday i hadnt really thought about it, i just know it will be bfn though.
> Im glad that dip doesnt mean anything lol
> when are you testing??Click to expand...

PMA! It will be a BFP!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Well, I don't think there is anything we can do about it now! Lol. Either I got fertilized or I didn't.

Eggzactly :haha: 

We are going to start testing around Wed. of next week cuz we're POAS aholics.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> @wanabeamama- that is a very small dip and doesn't mean ANYTHING bad!!! When are you going to start testing?
> 
> im gona wait till next thursday i hadnt really thought about it, i just know it will be bfn though.
> Im glad that dip doesnt mean anything lol
> when are you testing??Click to expand...
> 
> PMA! It will be a BFP!Click to expand...

i try but it only ends in dissappointment haha maby its a sighn that its the first time ever that i havnt thought im pregnant from 1dpo lol im not feeling down about it at all i actually feel positive beleive it or not i cant explain it i just feel very calm like i did before we were ttc


----------



## Aliciatm

wannabemomma good glad you feel calm.. sorry didnt mean to barge in can i jump in on this thread???


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, I don't think there is anything we can do about it now! Lol. Either I got fertilized or I didn't.
> 
> Eggzactly :haha:
> 
> We are going to start testing around Wed. of next week cuz we're POAS aholics.Click to expand...

i only have 3 frer tests dont wana waste them im trying to stay strong and have determination yeahhhhhhhhhhh im strong and tough .........really:winkwink:


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, I don't think there is anything we can do about it now! Lol. Either I got fertilized or I didn't.
> 
> Eggzactly :haha:
> 
> We are going to start testing around Wed. of next week cuz we're POAS aholics.Click to expand...
> 
> i only have 3 frer tests dont wana waste them im trying to stay strong and have determination yeahhhhhhhhhhh im strong and tough .........really:winkwink:Click to expand...

Yay! Determination, lol, I have it too, I just try to ignore it :haha:


----------



## Aliciatm

yeah i wind up taking all my test and my husband says he wont buy me anymore so there for he makes me wait... this cycle he said he is gonna buy me the 100 off of ebay..


----------



## mammag

I've got 20 (well 17 :blush) so I'm gonna try to use nothing else but them and save as many as I can. I'm gonna try to ONLY test with FMU and not a million times throughout the day! Lol, TRY being the keyword :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> Somebody slap me....I went out and bought a 3pk of FRER because I "just had this feeling I needed to test" which probably translates to "wishful thinking" in reality. The two preggy girls I was hanging around with probably didn't help. I still have no side of af, I think I might break down again and call up my other doctor and find out what the hell is going on in there once and for all. Turns out that thanks to a "policy change" in my insurance my blood test only cost $10, I was practically doing a jig when I saw the bill! :happydance: I posted pictures in the pregnancy test gallery, but after much tweaking and light holding I can't see it. :cry: I was still holding out hope that maybe, just maybe the timing was perfect for the blood test to miss it and I am actually preggo, but it looks like af is just being extra bitchy at the moment and dragging this cycle out entirely too long. UHG!!! I just want to scream at my uterus!!!:growlmad: Sorry for the ranting...just extra frustrated at the moment.
> 
> I'm sorry your stuck Mrs. S. I think a little bit of Provera would do you wonders right now.
> 
> And as for me, WTF? FF gave me crosshairs? Made me 3 dpo?? I so didn't ovulate on the same day as my positive OPK. I just know I didn't.Click to expand...

Apparently FF doesn't know what's up!! There for a while I wanted to tell all of my charts and tickers to SUCK IT!:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> @wanabeamama- that is a very small dip and doesn't mean ANYTHING bad!!! When are you going to start testing?

Well my temps are staying really consistent..now what's that mean? huh? huh?:wacko::winkwink:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> @wanabeamama- that is a very small dip and doesn't mean ANYTHING bad!!! When are you going to start testing?
> 
> Well my temps are staying really consistent..now what's that mean? huh? huh?:wacko::winkwink:Click to expand...

That you are definitely pregnant and the baby will be a girl! Lmao. No seriously, it means you ovulated :haha: :rofl:


----------



## mammag

Looking at my chart that was quite a rise I had today. Hm, hope THAT'S a good sign :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, who knows, probably, lol. I just know it's wrong and when I get :bfn: at 10dpo which is really 9 dpo I'm gonna be sad :( I'm just glad I ovulated though, big rise today really confirms it for me. Sex is timed well too, so just gonna sit back and hope I'm knocked up :)

That is one hell of a rise!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, who knows, probably, lol. I just know it's wrong and when I get :bfn: at 10dpo which is really 9 dpo I'm gonna be sad :( I'm just glad I ovulated though, big rise today really confirms it for me. Sex is timed well too, so just gonna sit back and hope I'm knocked up :)
> 
> That is one hell of a rise!!!:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Lol, we both noticed that at the same time :)


----------



## Aliciatm

both of your charts are looking good i hope you guys get those beautiful bfps what brands of test are you using?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I've got 20 (well 17 :blush) so I'm gonna try to use nothing else but them and save as many as I can. I'm gonna try to ONLY test with FMU and not a million times throughout the day! Lol, TRY being the keyword :)

I have enough that i could test 3-4 times a day...Not gonna though...Once a day is enough for me..:winkwink:


----------



## mammag

Well, little one and big one just got into a knock down drag out fight, little one bit the $hit outta the big one, it's black and blue and swollen, he's sitting in time out, I really hope it was a one time thing. I do NOT want to deal with a biter!


----------



## mammag

I'm gonna chalk this one up to being sick, sleep deprived and cranky. He gets one of those and I'm gonna have to bite him back! Lol, don't know if I could actually do that.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Mine do that ALOT...It is usually the little one being the abuser...Dalton (8) doesn't want to hit back...says it's not right to hit the "baby" but we have had to tell him that he has to fight back or he will just keep getting abused. There are times when he does and all hell breaks loose cause Bennen (4) just acts like his brother is killing him. It's kind of funny and sad at the same time. Thankfully Bennen is still asleep but Dalton is awake...I can hear his t.v. blaring all the way in the den...ugh!


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope everyone has their rabies shots!


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Well, little one and big one just got into a knock down drag out fight, little one bit the $hit outta the big one, it's black and blue and swollen, he's sitting in time out, I really hope it was a one time thing. I do NOT want to deal with a biter!

wow are you trying to put me off having children? lol :rofl:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Mine do that ALOT...It is usually the little one being the abuser...Dalton (8) doesn't want to hit back...says it's not right to hit the "baby" but we have had to tell him that he has to fight back or he will just keep getting abused. There are times when he does and all hell breaks loose cause Bennen (4) just acts like his brother is killing him. It's kind of funny and sad at the same time. Thankfully Bennen is still asleep but Dalton is awake...I can hear his t.v. blaring all the way in the den...ugh!

That's how MINE are!! The little one is a hell spawn (he's also kind of my Boo, I love him so freaking much, and differently than I love my older one, not more, lol,, just different, IYKWIM?) My older one is sweet and sensitive and was literally born with the most perfect demeanor, he refuses to hit his brother or fight back, we tell him the same thing, that he needs to STAND UP for himself. But when he does, his little brother goes buck wild on him and always winds up hurting him, it's terrible, but boys will be boys I guess, GOD PLEASE GIVE ME A LITTLE GIRL!!!!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I hope everyone has their rabies shots!

Lol, I might have to take the older one for a tetanus! Lol, it didn't break the skin thank god, but it is pretty bad. Goodness, it's gonna be a fun day in the Hatfield house! 

Wanabe, Absolutely NOT!! It wouldn't be any fun if they were just good and quiet all the time! Lol, seeing their little personalities is one of the best parts, whether it's future serial killer (my little one) or future peace ambassador (my big one) :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Mine do that ALOT...It is usually the little one being the abuser...Dalton (8) doesn't want to hit back...says it's not right to hit the "baby" but we have had to tell him that he has to fight back or he will just keep getting abused. There are times when he does and all hell breaks loose cause Bennen (4) just acts like his brother is killing him. It's kind of funny and sad at the same time. Thankfully Bennen is still asleep but Dalton is awake...I can hear his t.v. blaring all the way in the den...ugh!
> 
> That's how MINE are!! The little one is a hell spawn (he's also kind of my Boo, I love him so freaking much, and differently than I love my older one, not more, lol,, just different, IYKWIM?) My older one is sweet and sensitive and was literally born with the most perfect demeanor, he refuses to hit his brother or fight back, we tell him the same thing, that he needs to STAND UP for himself. But when he does, his little brother goes buck wild on him and always winds up hurting him, it's terrible, but boys will be boys I guess, GOD PLEASE GIVE ME A LITTLE GIRL!!!!Click to expand...

I swear our boys must have been separated at birth!! You want them all back??:haha: Dalton is so kind hearted that it makes me sad when he gets his feelings hurt. I hear ya on the girl front!! But my luck she would be just like her brothers!!:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has their rabies shots!
> 
> Lol, I might have to take the older one for a tetanus! Lol, it didn't break the skin thank god, but it is pretty bad. Goodness, it's gonna be a fun day in the Hatfield house!
> 
> Wanabe, Absolutely NOT!! It wouldn't be any fun if they were just good and quiet all the time! Lol, seeing their little personalities is one of the best parts, whether it's future serial killer (my little one) or future peace ambassador (my big one) :)Click to expand...

ha true very true i cant wait to meet my babies i always picture what they would look like i can see there curly hair and big brown eyes already :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has their rabies shots!
> 
> Lol, I might have to take the older one for a tetanus! Lol, it didn't break the skin thank god, but it is pretty bad. Goodness, it's gonna be a fun day in the Hatfield house!
> 
> Wanabe, Absolutely NOT!! It wouldn't be any fun if they were just good and quiet all the time! Lol, seeing their little personalities is one of the best parts, whether it's future serial killer (my little one) or future peace ambassador (my big one) :)Click to expand...

:haha: And people think I am kidding when I call the baby a "tiny terrorist"!!:haha:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has their rabies shots!
> 
> Lol, I might have to take the older one for a tetanus! Lol, it didn't break the skin thank god, but it is pretty bad. Goodness, it's gonna be a fun day in the Hatfield house!
> 
> Wanabe, Absolutely NOT!! It wouldn't be any fun if they were just good and quiet all the time! Lol, seeing their little personalities is one of the best parts, whether it's future serial killer (my little one) or future peace ambassador (my big one) :)Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: And people think I am kidding when I call the baby a "tiny terrorist"!!:haha:Click to expand...

Lol, No one that's met mine thinks I'M kidding for a SECOND!! I think it's a lot to do with me because I'm not very strict with them, but I was raised in Group homes and all the little kids in there that weren't allowed to do ANYTHING (I mean no playing, running, jumping, screaming, ANYTHING) just always made me so sad, it's not like they were visiting and expected to be on their best behavior, they LIVED there, and that was how they had to act all the time and I always swore that my kids would be lively and be able to jump and laugh and scream and spill things without getting into trouble for it. And wouldn't you know, they DO!! Lol, I love them.


----------



## dachsundmom

I just assume that if my DD isn't calling for bail money it's all good! Lol.


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> ha true very true i cant wait to meet my babies i always picture what they would look like i can see there curly hair and big brown eyes already :)

You know, it may sound crazy, but with both my boys I could picture just what they would look like, I knew I was having boys before I ever found out through the doc and I was right both times. I've got one Blonde haired blue eyed boy and one brown haired green eyed boy, and I knew that they were going to look that way before they were ever here!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I just assume that if my DD isn't calling for bail money it's all good! Lol.

Lol, RIGHT? Don't get CAUGHT boys!!! :rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

bahahaha! For real! My kids get to be kids but after the 4th time of knocking over pictures or busting someone's lip cause you jumped off the back of the couch on top of them then I have to use my "mommy" voice...It's all good in tha hood! lol


----------



## mammag

I use the infamous ONE......TWO...... two and a HALF..... Lol, I've never gotten to three, not really sure what would go down if I did, lol, probably a whole lotta nothing :haha:

Oh and just for future reference, these One Step Tests don't even have the absolute faintest of evaps, I was just looking at the one I took the other day and there still isn't so much as an evap, so remind me of that if I happen to be freaking out over a line later! Yay, I hope I get to freak out over a line :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I use the infamous ONE......TWO...... two and a HALF..... Lol, I've never gotten to three, not really sure what would go down if I did, lol, probably a whole lotta nothing :haha:
> 
> Oh and just for future reference, these One Step Tests don't even have the absolute faintest of evaps, I was just looking at the one I took the other day and there still isn't so much as an evap, so remind me of that if I happen to be freaking out over a line later! Yay, I hope I get to freak out over a line :)

I love those tests. The Wondfo that I have seem to be ok. No evap after 3 days & I dipped it for an extra amount of time.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So this morning when I sat down to pee I couldn't find my cup..guess dh moved it and I already had the test in hand and I really needed to pee...:blush: soo...

YUP...put the test in my hand and peed in my hand...Yes folks that is dedication...gross but dedicated!!!:haha:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> So this morning when I sat down to pee I couldn't find my cup..guess dh moved it and I already had the test in hand and I really needed to pee...:blush: soo...
> 
> YUP...put the test in my hand and peed in my hand...Yes folks that is dedication...gross but dedicated!!!:haha:

:rofl: Dedication at it's FINEST!!! :rofl:


----------



## mammag

Is there any line?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well no..of course there isn't....I don't expect it this early so I am not disappointed..


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> So this morning when I sat down to pee I couldn't find my cup..guess dh moved it and I already had the test in hand and I really needed to pee...:blush: soo...
> 
> YUP...put the test in my hand and peed in my hand...Yes folks that is dedication...gross but dedicated!!!:haha:

Oh hellz no! Lol. :haha:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well no..of course there isn't....I don't expect it this early so I am not disappointed..

The :devil: made me ask, lol. I know it's way too early, maybe I can live vicariously through your guys' tests and not take any of my own!


----------



## dachsundmom

I am so ready to POAS. Lol.


----------



## mammag

I just took my last OPK for my fix :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I just took my last OPK for my fix :haha:

I have plenty left, but I am done with those Answer tests. Lol.


----------



## mammag

All the more reason to pee on them, gotta get rid of them somehow..... :rofl:


----------



## mammag

My boobies are less sore today, still sore, but I'm not in agony at least, thank goodness!


----------



## mammag

Oh, DH calls them Houdini boobs, he says their the only boobs in the world that go from an A cup to a D cup every month! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

:rofl:


----------



## mammag

I was just looking over in 1st Tri. and saw that I had posted in the baby bump section and I didn't remember doing it, so I hopped in to have a look see, :( it's from when I had my m/c. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/4-your-bumps-141.html#post1448117


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I was just looking over in 1st Tri. and saw that I had posted in the baby bump section and I didn't remember doing it, so I hopped in to have a look see, :( it's from when I had my m/c.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/4-your-bumps-141.html#post1448117

Why are you going there? It's a bad place. Lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, they deleted that girls posts and even her profile I think, I was just being nosy.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

:cry: That made me really sad for you :cry::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, they deleted that girls posts and even her profile I think, I was just being nosy.

Maybe they just moved her. I don't know if that's good or bad TBH.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> :cry: That made me really sad for you :cry::hugs:

I'm not going to go read it just yet. I'm going to wait until I am not at work.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> :cry: That made me really sad for you :cry::hugs:
> 
> I'm not going to go read it just yet. I'm going to wait until I am not at work.Click to expand...

It doesn't say anything, was still happily pregnant then, just a little picture of my bloated belly.


----------



## mammag

Thanks Knifewife, it's not too sad now, kind of makes me happy to remember that I can get pregnant!


----------



## dachsundmom

Let's lighten the mood, lol. What is everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## mammag

Lol, ummm, well assuming Jacksonville isn't burnt to the ground by then we'll be spending it at the Beach!!! Need to darken up my tan some :)


----------



## mammag

Changed my Ticker to 3dpo and just going to go with it for now!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, ummm, well assuming Jacksonville isn't burnt to the ground by then we'll be spending it at the Beach!!! Need to darken up my tan some :)

I am thinking about heading to the zoo. Damn, I miss the beach. Lol. All I have here is dirt next to the Ohio river, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Probably not much. Going to the grocery store today..BY MYSELF! YAY! lol Dh has the grand opening of some jeep store tomorrow that he wants to go to...We might go with him..dunno. Other than that nada...and I like it that way! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Changed my Ticker to 3dpo and just going to go with it for now!!

Call it 2.5 and go with it. Lol.


----------



## mammag

Lmao, 2.5 it is :)


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Probably not much. Going to the grocery store today..BY MYSELF! YAY! lol Dh has the grand opening of some jeep store tomorrow that he wants to go to...We might go with him..dunno. Other than that nada...and I like it that way! lol

Like a jeep dealership?


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> Let's lighten the mood, lol. What is everyone doing this weekend?

 I get to work...yay! I really hate having to work weekends since DH has them off we rarely get days off together to just enjoy each other. 
As for today I will be doing anything and everything to distract myself from the insanity and frustration within. I called my "girlie stuff" doctor and told them what was up and she just said "ok well if you don't get your period in a week give us a call back."](*,)
I just called my regular doctor to see if she could do anything...and she and her nurse are out of the office until Monday. I literally just screamed at the top of my lungs. I've been incredibly patient until now and my patience is wearing reallllly thin at the moment. I'm about to throw a hissy fit if something doesn't happen soon. :hissy:
Even DH is being a sweetheart to me. After I saw that bfn last night I just broke down and he just held me and kept telling me it would be fine, there is a reason for it and just hold on a little longer. Sometimes he can be the sweetest thing. He was actually pretty disappointed too, bless him.
Uhg, ok rant over now...going to curl up and watch my favorite movies with my furry kids.


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Let's lighten the mood, lol. What is everyone doing this weekend?
> 
> I get to work...yay! I really hate having to work weekends since DH has them off we rarely get days off together to just enjoy each other.
> As for today I will be doing anything and everything to distract myself from the insanity and frustration within. I called my "girlie stuff" doctor and told them what was up and she just said "ok well if you don't get your period in a week give us a call back."](*,)
> I just called my regular doctor to see if she could do anything...and she and her nurse are out of the office until Monday. I literally just screamed at the top of my lungs. I've been incredibly patient until now and my patience is wearing reallllly thin at the moment. I'm about to throw a hissy fit if something doesn't happen soon. :hissy:
> Even DH is being a sweetheart to me. After I saw that bfn last night I just broke down and he just held me and kept telling me it would be fine, there is a reason for it and just hold on a little longer. Sometimes he can be the sweetest thing. He was actually pretty disappointed too, bless him.
> Uhg, ok rant over now...going to curl up and watch my favorite movies with my furry kids.Click to expand...

A Disney movie, lol. Did you just say the doctor told you a week?


----------



## mammag

Mrs. S, I'm guarantee charting next cycle will give you so much relief, it'll be frustrating waiting to ovulate, but at least you'll know whether or not to expect AF :hugs: This one will be a distant memory before you know it :)


----------



## mammag

Oh, and just to toot my own horn a little, I haven't been over to the 2ww forum OR on twoweekwait.com ONE time yet!! 

And I'm cramping, AF like :(


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Oh, and just to toot my own horn a little, I haven't been over to the 2ww forum OR on twoweekwait.com ONE time yet!!
> 
> And I'm cramping, AF like :(

I think I have twoweekwait.com memorized. Lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, me too, I know every story on there by heart! No one ever posts new ones for some reason!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, me too, I know every story on there by heart! No one ever posts new ones for some reason!

I haven't seen anything dated later than 2008-2009. Probably because they all realized it can get to be insane. Lol. If you look for a symptom you will find it. Lol.


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Let's lighten the mood, lol. What is everyone doing this weekend?
> 
> I get to work...yay! I really hate having to work weekends since DH has them off we rarely get days off together to just enjoy each other.
> As for today I will be doing anything and everything to distract myself from the insanity and frustration within. I called my "girlie stuff" doctor and told them what was up and she just said "ok well if you don't get your period in a week give us a call back."](*,)
> I just called my regular doctor to see if she could do anything...and she and her nurse are out of the office until Monday. I literally just screamed at the top of my lungs. I've been incredibly patient until now and my patience is wearing reallllly thin at the moment. I'm about to throw a hissy fit if something doesn't happen soon. :hissy:
> Even DH is being a sweetheart to me. After I saw that bfn last night I just broke down and he just held me and kept telling me it would be fine, there is a reason for it and just hold on a little longer. Sometimes he can be the sweetest thing. He was actually pretty disappointed too, bless him.
> Uhg, ok rant over now...going to curl up and watch my favorite movies with my furry kids.Click to expand...
> 
> A Disney movie, lol. Did you just say the doctor told you a week?Click to expand...

Haha, yup a Disney movie!!! Yeah the doctor said a week, I am really starting to hate doctors. I think that is their go to answer for anything..."oh your arm fell off? Well if it hasn't grown back then call us in a week."


----------



## mammag

MrsStutler said:


> Haha, yup a Disney movie!!! Yeah the doctor said a week, I am really starting to hate doctors. I think that is their go to answer for anything..."oh your arm fell off? Well if it hasn't grown back then call us in a week."

Lmao, it's kinda weird you said that, I know it's gonna sound crazy but a guy 4 buildings back was apparently dealing drugs and got robbed and they cut his arm off with a machete two nights ago. Craziness :wacko:, and oh, we are moving in a month :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> Haha, yup a Disney movie!!! Yeah the doctor said a week, I am really starting to hate doctors. I think that is their go to answer for anything..."oh your arm fell off? Well if it hasn't grown back then call us in a week."
> 
> Lmao, it's kinda weird you said that, I know it's gonna sound crazy but a guy 4 buildings back was apparently dealing drugs and got robbed and they cut his arm off with a machete two nights ago. Craziness :wacko:, and oh, we are moving in a month :)Click to expand...

Dear God what part of Jax are you in? Lol.


----------



## mammag

The North Side, kind of on the outskirts. No where near in the middle where it's REALLY crazy!


----------



## dachsundmom

I do believe Jax now has more violent crime than Miami. Lol. Are the schools there ok?


----------



## Icca19

Hello girls, how is everyone today? Good I hope. DHs little cheese treat was a big hit, he loved it. We watched that movie "the Rite" it was a good movie. I also got Battle LA but we didn't get a chance to watch it. DH was too tired for the 2nd movie and DTD. I was a little disapointed but seeing as though I haven't ovulated yet I guess its not something to worry about, yet.
I'm on CD18 now and no + OPK and temps don't show O yet (FF still hasn't given me those long awaited crosshairs.......its driving me crazy!) I have the worst feeling that I'm not going to O this cycle. Buts that's just my luck, first time trying temping and using OPK and NOTHING. Its just as depressing seeing the - OPKK as it is to see a -HPT. I'm trying not to let this ruin my weekend but its hard.........

Ok I'm done rating, I feel better 
Thank you girls for listening, well more like reading but you know what I mean lol


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I do believe Jax now has more violent crime than Miami. Lol. Are the schools there ok?

I wouldn't know, but from what I hear I don't think so, which is why I'm homeschooling Aiden until next school year when we will be living in a better school system, I refuse to send him to these schools here.


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> Hello girls, how is everyone today? Good I hope. DHs little cheese treat was a big hit, he loved it. We watched that movie "the Rite" it was a good movie. I also got Battle LA but we didn't get a chance to watch it. DH was too tired for the 2nd movie and DTD. I was a little disapointed but seeing as though I haven't ovulated yet I guess its not something to worry about, yet.
> I'm on CD18 now and no + OPK and temps don't show O yet (FF still hasn't given me those long awaited crosshairs.......its driving me crazy!) I have the worst feeling that I'm not going to O this cycle. Buts that's just my luck, first time trying temping and using OPK and NOTHING. Its just as depressing seeing the - OPKK as it is to see a -HPT. I'm trying not to let this ruin my weekend but its hard.........
> 
> Ok I'm done rating, I feel better
> Thank you girls for listening, well more like reading but you know what I mean lol

CD18 is still pretty early, common ovulation times vary from CD 11-21, after that is still normal, just not AS common. I'll bet you'll see it soon. Try not to stress yourself out too much though, stress CAN delay ovulation for sure :hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

Good gracious mammag! My family moved from Moreno Valley, CA when my brother nearly got abducted at the end of our street and we had a police chase run through our backyard...when that kind of stuff starts happening it's definitely time to move!:haha: Although I'd take the weather there over the weather here, another triple digit day today uhg!

I think I am going to distract myself with some retail therapy...I've been dying to buy the Zumba fitness game for Xbox 360 since the only thing I use the Kinect for is Kinectimals, and it is too hot to go outside and work out. Maybe I'll just try and focus on losing some of my pudgy-ness. Then DH will want to try even harder hehe! He actually said he can't wait to see me preggy, and I'd "be cute as hell" He is really being extra sweet lately.


----------



## Icca19

Really? 21 days wow......I think I need to go buy some more OPKS LOL

Oh and when I was at the dentists office this morning waiting to be seen there was this lady that had a little new born (no more than 3 weeks old, he was so cute) ......then I over heard mom, that was her 8th kid! 4 girls and 4 boys (now) 
I was so happy for her but I couldn't help that little voice in the back of my head going...WTF 8! Here I am struggling to have 1 more!


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> Good gracious mammag! My family moved from Moreno Valley, CA when my brother nearly got abducted at the end of our street and we had a police chase run through our backyard...when that kind of stuff starts happening it's definitely time to move!:haha: Although I'd take the weather there over the weather here, another triple digit day today uhg!
> 
> I think I am going to distract myself with some retail therapy...I've been dying to buy the Zumba fitness game for Xbox 360 since the only thing I use the Kinect for is Kinectimals, and it is too hot to go outside and work out. Maybe I'll just try and focus on losing some of my pudgy-ness. Then DH will want to try even harder hehe! He actually said he can't wait to see me preggy, and I'd "be cute as hell" He is really being extra sweet lately.

Your DH is a doll!


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> Really? 21 days wow......I think I need to go buy some more OPKS LOL
> 
> Oh and when I was at the dentists office this morning waiting to be seen there was this lady that had a little new born (no more than 3 weeks old, he was so cute) ......then I over heard mom, that was her 8th kid! 4 girls and 4 boys (now)
> I was so happy for her but I couldn't help that little voice in the back of my head going...WTF 8! Here I am struggling to have 1 more!

Yeah, it's hard not to feel that prick of jealousy, Octomom gives me dark feelings wayyy deep down :growlmad:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> Good gracious mammag! My family moved from Moreno Valley, CA when my brother nearly got abducted at the end of our street and we had a police chase run through our backyard...when that kind of stuff starts happening it's definitely time to move!:haha: Although I'd take the weather there over the weather here, another triple digit day today uhg!
> 
> I think I am going to distract myself with some retail therapy...I've been dying to buy the Zumba fitness game for Xbox 360 since the only thing I use the Kinect for is Kinectimals, and it is too hot to go outside and work out. Maybe I'll just try and focus on losing some of my pudgy-ness. Then DH will want to try even harder hehe! He actually said he can't wait to see me preggy, and I'd "be cute as hell" He is really being extra sweet lately.
> 
> Your DH is a doll!Click to expand...

That is super cute, all my DH said was how he thought I was going to be ruined after he saw me pregnant and how thankful he is that I wasn't, lol, he's a jerk.


----------



## mammag

OMG, look what it did to my chart when I added in 3 more high temps!! Guess I'm going to have to keep temping this cycle.


----------



## mammag

Lol, nevermind, took out that positive OPK that girl told me to add in and it put it right back where it was!


----------



## Icca19

My DH always says that you can tell how a girl is going to turn out by looking at her mother.....idk if he thinks that's a compliment of something but its not lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, mine says that too, so I always tell him that the only reason I agreed to get married is because his Dad is still so good looking at his age, Lmao, he get's sooo pissed :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

So I've been staring at your chart for nothing! Lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

If Octomom is scary, how about the Duggars? Lol.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> So I've been staring at your chart for nothing! Lol.

:rofl: sorry, lol, but when I added 2 more high temps it put my O day as yesterday! I was like NOOOOO, but if my OPK was negative in the PM on CD 16 it would have definitely been negative the next day right? 

And I was actually going to say The Duggars! Lol, But Octomom popped in my head so I put her down instead, at least they take care of their kids!


----------



## Icca19

Right! I couldn't. Help but think the samething too. At least she's keeping all of them and not just popping babies out left and right for the fun of it. Just last week or so a fireman found a baby in a suitcase out in the garbage. She was only 4 months old (sadly she was found dead) the mother decided she didn't want her anymore. This whole town was shocked and outreged that someone could do something like that. Needless to say I was in tears when it came on the news
Sorry for the sad story :-(


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, stop. Lol. We know your O date was 2.5 days ago and there's nothing you can do now. Lol. 
Negative before, negative after. Weren't you the one who on another thread said a negative is a negative? Lol.


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> Right! I couldn't. Help but think the samething too. At least she's keeping all of them and not just popping babies out left and right for the fun of it. Just last week or so a fireman found a baby in a suitcase out in the garbage. She was only 4 months old (sadly she was found dead) the mother decided she didn't want her anymore. This whole town was shocked and outreged that someone could do something like that. Needless to say I was in tears when it came on the news
> Sorry for the sad story :-(

Yeah, I literally NEVER watch the news, like if there were a terrorist attack I would be the one to find out because someone called me (oh wait, I don't keep a phone either) well, I'd find out when DH got home and told me about it :dohh:


----------



## mammag

Lol, I didn't take a test that next day, now I wish I had. BOOOO!!!! Lol, Ok, so when I'm like 12 dpo and get a bfn I can be like, that's okay, cuz I'm really only 9 dpo!!! Lol, silver lining!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, I didn't take a test that next day, now I wish I had. BOOOO!!!! Lol, Ok, so when I'm like 12 dpo and get a bfn I can be like, that's okay, cuz I'm really only 9 dpo!!! Lol, silver lining!!!

You can be however many DPO you want, hell, you can be the woman who has a period for her 11 months of pregnancy if you want. Lol. Do you really not keep a phone? Lol


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I didn't take a test that next day, now I wish I had. BOOOO!!!! Lol, Ok, so when I'm like 12 dpo and get a bfn I can be like, that's okay, cuz I'm really only 9 dpo!!! Lol, silver lining!!!
> 
> You can be however many DPO you want, hell, you can be the woman who has a period for her 11 months of pregnancy if you want. Lol. Do you really not keep a phone? LolClick to expand...

Nope, I have one, lol, and I specifically remember the last day it being on (before dying and not being charged again) was the day I got my pos OPK last cycle cuz I had a friend take me to the store to get some cranberry pills cuz my O pains were so bad that I thought I had a kidney infection! Lol, so that was 5 weeks ago or so, I really hate talking on the phone, the only people that call me are family members who call and ask for money, so if I really need to use the phone for something I would just ask DH to leave his, but I have never actually done that!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm always on mine. Like now. Lol.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I'm always on mine. Like now. Lol.

Lol, you wouldn't have known it to see me at 16, I texted like a mad woman and was ALWAYS on my phone, but now I just like my solitude, I swear I'd be a hermit if I lived in the old days :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I couldn't be in the house all day with kids and no phone, lol. I'd go insane without my texting. But, you do have BnB, lol.


----------



## mammag

Yes, B&B does keep me busy!! The boys are still feeling bad, I'm laying in bed with the baby sleeping next to me right now, so I'm having a not so stressful day today, but some days it can get pretty freaking annoying! We do have a pool though, but it's been to freaking hot to go out in it, and too smokey, can't wait to go to the beach this weekend!


----------



## dachsundmom

Is anyone frothing at the mouth yet from the rabies? Lol


----------



## wanabeamama

well i think were all staying quite calm so far but then again it is early days lets see what a difference a week makes lol we will all be crazy cats :D


----------



## MrsStutler

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'm always on mine. Like now. Lol.
> 
> Lol, you wouldn't have known it to see me at 16, I texted like a mad woman and was ALWAYS on my phone, but now I just like my solitude, I swear I'd be a hermit if I lived in the old days :)Click to expand...

That is SO me, I always say that if my phone wasn't so dang necessary then I wouldn't want one. I'm as much of a hermit as I can be, I hate that somebody can always call me. Although I have a habit of letting my phone die, or leaving it places...sometimes intentionally:haha: DH hates it, he says I'm the last person he is calling if he ever ends up in jail! He was worried about me yesterday when I didn't answer...thought I was in a ditch or something. 

Well I went and picked up that Zumba game...and good grief I thought I was going to die after 20 min. I am going to hopefully try and do one "class" every day that I'm off work. It's surprisingly fun for exercise!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'm always on mine. Like now. Lol.
> 
> Lol, you wouldn't have known it to see me at 16, I texted like a mad woman and was ALWAYS on my phone, but now I just like my solitude, I swear I'd be a hermit if I lived in the old days :)Click to expand...
> 
> That is SO me, I always say that if my phone wasn't so dang necessary then I wouldn't want one. I'm as much of a hermit as I can be, I hate that somebody can always call me. Although I have a habit of letting my phone die, or leaving it places...sometimes intentionally:haha: DH hates it, he says I'm the last person he is calling if he ever ends up in jail! He was worried about me yesterday when I didn't answer...thought I was in a ditch or something.
> 
> Well I went and picked up that Zumba game...and good grief I thought I was going to die after 20 min. I am going to hopefully try and do one "class" every day that I'm off work. It's surprisingly fun for exercise!:happydance:Click to expand...

You've inspired me! Lol. Wii fit, here I come.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Probably not much. Going to the grocery store today..BY MYSELF! YAY! lol Dh has the grand opening of some jeep store tomorrow that he wants to go to...We might go with him..dunno. Other than that nada...and I like it that way! lol
> 
> Like a jeep dealership?Click to expand...

More of an Off-Road store. He is really into jeeps...Has 3 of them:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Oh, and just to toot my own horn a little, I haven't been over to the 2ww forum OR on twoweekwait.com ONE time yet!!
> 
> And I'm cramping, AF like :(

Same here on the cramping...I've been like that since day of O...:cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> Hello girls, how is everyone today? Good I hope. DHs little cheese treat was a big hit, he loved it. We watched that movie "the Rite" it was a good movie. I also got Battle LA but we didn't get a chance to watch it. DH was too tired for the 2nd movie and DTD. I was a little disapointed but seeing as though I haven't ovulated yet I guess its not something to worry about, yet.
> I'm on CD18 now and no + OPK and temps don't show O yet (FF still hasn't given me those long awaited crosshairs.......its driving me crazy!) I have the worst feeling that I'm not going to O this cycle. Buts that's just my luck, first time trying temping and using OPK and NOTHING. Its just as depressing seeing the - OPKK as it is to see a -HPT. I'm trying not to let this ruin my weekend but its hard.........
> 
> Ok I'm done rating, I feel better
> Thank you girls for listening, well more like reading but you know what I mean lol

Battle LA was great! Watched it last night!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> Good gracious mammag! My family moved from Moreno Valley, CA when my brother nearly got abducted at the end of our street and we had a police chase run through our backyard...when that kind of stuff starts happening it's definitely time to move!:haha: Although I'd take the weather there over the weather here, another triple digit day today uhg!
> 
> I think I am going to distract myself with some retail therapy...I've been dying to buy the Zumba fitness game for Xbox 360 since the only thing I use the Kinect for is Kinectimals, and it is too hot to go outside and work out. Maybe I'll just try and focus on losing some of my pudgy-ness. Then DH will want to try even harder hehe! He actually said he can't wait to see me preggy, and I'd "be cute as hell" He is really being extra sweet lately.

Watch out for that Zumba game if you are anything like me....I swear the girl on the tutorial laughed at me:nope:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> If Octomom is scary, how about the Duggars? Lol.

Octomom is a crazy bitch...The Duggars are sweet, down to earth people...just my opinion though and I have met them all...:thumbup:


----------



## mammag

Lol, no, no frothing, except maybe from DH when he saw the bite mark! 
Getting ready to go to CiCi's! I love CiCi's <3


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> If Octomom is scary, how about the Duggars? Lol.
> 
> Octomom is a crazy bitch...The Duggars are sweet, down to earth people...just my opinion though and I have met them all...:thumbup:Click to expand...

I figured all of you in Arkansas knew each other! Lol. I actually like them, but can't imagine having that many kids. But, my grandma was the youngest of 20...too bad I'm not genetically related to her! :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, no, no frothing, except maybe from DH when he saw the bite mark!
> Getting ready to go to CiCi's! I love CiCi's <3

I don't like pizza that much! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, no, no frothing, except maybe from DH when he saw the bite mark!
> Getting ready to go to CiCi's! I love CiCi's <3

I used to love CiCi's too until my little one discovered the game room... then it's on the same level as Chuck E Cheese for me...Den of Hell:growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> If Octomom is scary, how about the Duggars? Lol.
> 
> Octomom is a crazy bitch...The Duggars are sweet, down to earth people...just my opinion though and I have met them all...:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I figured all of you in Arkansas knew each other! Lol. I actually like them, but can't imagine having that many kids. But, my grandma was the youngest of 20...too bad I'm not genetically related to her! :wacko:Click to expand...

haha...funny! I just happened to run into them at the Park Plaza mall back when they were up to visit the youngest that was in the NICU for months.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, no, no frothing, except maybe from DH when he saw the bite mark!
> Getting ready to go to CiCi's! I love CiCi's <3
> 
> I don't like pizza that much! LolClick to expand...

I despise pizza unless it is of the frozen variety or CiCi's...all the other chain type places make me gag just smelling them...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I swear I feel like I am talking to myself sometimes :wacko:


----------



## MrsStutler

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, no, no frothing, except maybe from DH when he saw the bite mark!
> Getting ready to go to CiCi's! I love CiCi's <3
> 
> I used to love CiCi's too until my little one discovered the game room... then it's on the same level as Chuck E Cheese for me...Den of Hell:growlmad:Click to expand...

Hehehe:haha: DH and I stopped by Chuck E Cheese on one of our getaways with another couple and had a blast....although I think people might have been looking at us like we were nuts. 4 full grown adults, no children, playing around Chuck E Cheese like we were 5 year olds! We still have a picture of us with Chuck-E on our fridge. I can imagine that with kids it becomes considerably less fun though.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, no, no frothing, except maybe from DH when he saw the bite mark!
> Getting ready to go to CiCi's! I love CiCi's <3
> 
> I used to love CiCi's too until my little one discovered the game room... then it's on the same level as Chuck E Cheese for me...Den of Hell:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehehe:haha: DH and I stopped by Chuck E Cheese on one of our getaways with another couple and had a blast....although I think people might have been looking at us like we were nuts. 4 full grown adults, no children, playing around Chuck E Cheese like we were 5 year olds! We still have a picture of us with Chuck-E on our fridge. I can imagine that with kids it becomes considerably less fun though.Click to expand...

It's 9only bad if you DON'T allow your kids to run crazy with no supervision....If you do then it's like having a sitter:wacko: I don't feel like I should have to discipline your kid or watch them when I have my own thank you very much:wacko: And that is pretty much how it goes in those places...Either you are the "fun" parent or the "good" parent...:growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok so for those of us that are not going out to eat tonight; what is on the menu for dinner?
We went out 2 nights in a row and I finally went grocery shopping today so we are going to have:
Beef and Broccoli Stir Fry with white Rice (for me and the kids)
General Tso's Chicken with white rice (for dh)
fresh fruit for dessert

What about you?


----------



## MrsStutler

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok so for those of us that are not going out to eat tonight; what is on the menu for dinner?
> We went out 2 nights in a row and I finally went grocery shopping today so we are going to have:
> Beef and Broccoli Stir Fry with white Rice (for me and the kids)
> General Tso's Chicken with white rice (for dh)
> fresh fruit for dessert
> 
> What about you?

I'm making steak with crinkle cut fries for dh and sweet potato fries for me. Probably going to raid the rest of my clementines for dessert...mmm


----------



## dachsundmom

I am sitting in a Mexican restaurant. Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

That sounds really good...I always have steak when we go out...It's not worth just buying one steak for me and chicken for dh to grill at home. When we grill we just all eat chicken...I hate food allergies!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I am sitting in a Mexican restaurant. Lol.

We did that last night...Santo Coyote....real authentic mexican...yummy fajitas!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am sitting in a Mexican restaurant. Lol.
> 
> We did that last night...Santo Coyote....real authentic mexican...yummy fajitas!Click to expand...

I am in the one real Mexican restaurant in Ohio. Lol.


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am sitting in a Mexican restaurant. Lol.
> 
> We did that last night...Santo Coyote....real authentic mexican...yummy fajitas!Click to expand...
> 
> I am in the one real Mexican restaurant in Ohio. Lol.Click to expand...

:haha: We have a ton of "real" Mexican restaurants here, after having so much of it I am kind of sick of it. Although there is a place called Humbertos that has the most amazing breakfast burritos. I wish we had more "big" restaurants, although I think if we did I might weigh considerably more!:haha: We go to Flagstaff, AZ (mountains, snow, aka heaven) every year with my in-laws and the whole trip revolves around food. Olive Garden, Red Lobster, Outback...mmmm...my mouth is watering now.
OH, when we were on our getaway in Phoenix we got to eat at a Chik-fil-a for the first time and O.M.G. were we impressed. Amazing food, spectacular service, and it was really reasonably priced. I really wish we had one of those.

All this talk of food is making me hungry...

@USAKnineWife~ sorry to hear DH has food allergies! That sucks! You would think mine was allergic to anything green...he has some small allergies but nothing life-threatening.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am sitting in a Mexican restaurant. Lol.
> 
> We did that last night...Santo Coyote....real authentic mexican...yummy fajitas!Click to expand...
> 
> I am in the one real Mexican restaurant in Ohio. Lol.Click to expand...

Lol, your in Ohio? That's where I moved HERE from!!! 

And your so right about not watching your kids in Chuck E. Cheese, I've seen parents come and just leave them there at like 7 & 8 years old! What?! And I REALLY hate it when all these random kids beg me for tokens, makes me feel bad :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am sitting in a Mexican restaurant. Lol.
> 
> We did that last night...Santo Coyote....real authentic mexican...yummy fajitas!Click to expand...
> 
> I am in the one real Mexican restaurant in Ohio. Lol.Click to expand...

lol My inlaws lived in Ohio for about 2 years...It was not a fun drive:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am sitting in a Mexican restaurant. Lol.
> 
> We did that last night...Santo Coyote....real authentic mexican...yummy fajitas!Click to expand...
> 
> I am in the one real Mexican restaurant in Ohio. Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: We have a ton of "real" Mexican restaurants here, after having so much of it I am kind of sick of it. Although there is a place called Humbertos that has the most amazing breakfast burritos. I wish we had more "big" restaurants, although I think if we did I might weigh considerably more!:haha: We go to Flagstaff, AZ (mountains, snow, aka heaven) every year with my in-laws and the whole trip revolves around food. Olive Garden, Red Lobster, Outback...mmmm...my mouth is watering now.
> OH, when we were on our getaway in Phoenix we got to eat at a Chik-fil-a for the first time and O.M.G. were we impressed. Amazing food, spectacular service, and it was really reasonably priced. I really wish we had one of those.
> 
> All this talk of food is making me hungry...
> 
> @USAKnineWife~ sorry to hear DH has food allergies! That sucks! You would think mine was allergic to anything green...he has some small allergies but nothing life-threatening.Click to expand...

Keith is allergic to beef, pork and eggs....It totally sucks donkey balls:wacko:
Dalton (8) is allergic to high amounts of MSG...Did you know Ranch Dressing contains more MSG than soy sauce? Crazy!


----------



## dachsundmom

@Mrs. S- you don't have a chik-fil-a? Lol. I really feel you! Lol

@AFwife- do you cook separate meals for everyone?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> @Mrs. S- you don't have a chik-fil-a? Lol. I really feel you! Lol
> 
> @AFwife- do you cook separate meals for everyone?

About 3 out of every 7 meals I cook 2 separete meals. It doesn't bother me that much but sometimes I am tired and don't feel like it! I just get so tired of chicken and turkey. I have had to be very creative with meals. Thankfully there are more food items being made to broaden our menu like turkey ham, bacon, etc.


----------



## dachsundmom

My DD is a fairly picky eater; let's just say we eat a lot of take out in my house, lol. I am not the best cook, but I try.


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> @Mrs. S- you don't have a chik-fil-a? Lol. I really feel you! Lol
> 
> @AFwife- do you cook separate meals for everyone?

Believe me, I've contemplated making the 3hr drive just to get it. We talked with our pastor and his wife, who had lived in Phoenix for awhile, and when we were raving about how amazing it was and they just looked at us like "uh....yeah...what rock have you been under"


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @Mrs. S- you don't have a chik-fil-a? Lol. I really feel you! Lol
> 
> @AFwife- do you cook separate meals for everyone?
> 
> Believe me, I've contemplated making the 3hr drive just to get it. We talked with our pastor and his wife, who had lived in Phoenix for awhile, and when we were raving about how amazing it was and they just looked at us like "uh....yeah...what rock have you been under"Click to expand...

That is so funny! Are you miles away from a mall? There's one in every mall here, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am sitting in a Mexican restaurant. Lol.
> 
> We did that last night...Santo Coyote....real authentic mexican...yummy fajitas!Click to expand...
> 
> I am in the one real Mexican restaurant in Ohio. Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, your in Ohio? That's where I moved HERE from!!!
> 
> And your so right about not watching your kids in Chuck E. Cheese, I've seen parents come and just leave them there at like 7 & 8 years old! What?! And I REALLY hate it when all these random kids beg me for tokens, makes me feel bad :(Click to expand...

Yes dear, I am a Buckeye! Lol


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @Mrs. S- you don't have a chik-fil-a? Lol. I really feel you! Lol
> 
> @AFwife- do you cook separate meals for everyone?
> 
> Believe me, I've contemplated making the 3hr drive just to get it. We talked with our pastor and his wife, who had lived in Phoenix for awhile, and when we were raving about how amazing it was and they just looked at us like "uh....yeah...what rock have you been under"Click to expand...
> 
> That is so funny! Are you miles away from a mall? There's one in every mall here, lol.Click to expand...

ooooh, our "mall" and I put quotes around it for a reason...is PATHETIC! We are in the middle of a flippin desert and our city thinks it is a smart idea to put an open-air mall. Apparently the city thinks people want to walk around outside in 123F to shop...yeah that sounds good. We have like 8 small stores out there and 4 big ones, plus a really nice movie theater. Stores open there all the time and then die after about 6mo. The nearest REAL mall for us is either in Las Vegas (2.5hrs) or Phoenix (3hrs). I about went through the roof when we got a Panda Express...gotta love small towns.

On a side note about the small town thing, my mother in law and I graduated from the same high school and if I have our babies in the only hospital here then DH and his children will have been born in the same hospital too!


----------



## mammag

I had my DS in the same hospital where DH was born! It's sweet isn't it :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

My dh is from Tennessee...I am from Arkansas (originally). I've lived all over. 3 out of 4 of our kids were born in Arkansas...Our youngest daughter was born in Panama...It was dh's first base after joining the military...I guess she can say she is different from her siblings...being born in a different country and all...lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I do drive 45 minutes to get to a decent mall, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Well, I do drive 45 minutes to get to a decent mall, lol.

When we would visit the inlaws I felt like I had to drive 45 minutes to get to anything decent...And they didn't have a Starbucks within like 30 miles...OH THE HORROR:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, I do drive 45 minutes to get to a decent mall, lol.
> 
> When we would visit the inlaws I felt like I had to drive 45 minutes to get to anything decent...And they didn't have a Starbucks within like 30 miles...OH THE HORROR:cry:Click to expand...

Ummm, last year I had a $50 a week Starbucks habit; I kid you not, I drove for 45 minutes to get to one, almost everyday! Lol


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, I do drive 45 minutes to get to a decent mall, lol.
> 
> When we would visit the inlaws I felt like I had to drive 45 minutes to get to anything decent...And they didn't have a Starbucks within like 30 miles...OH THE HORROR:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm, last year I had a $50 a week Starbucks habit; I kid you not, I drove for 45 minutes to get to one, almost everyday! LolClick to expand...

Woah, we do have Starbucks at least. 3 infact, although 2 are in grocery stores. The whole town was all a-flutter when we got the first one! It was the biggest thing this town had seen for a long time:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

We have them ALL over around here. We even have one on the Air Force Base which I think is cool...well that was until last year when I was there daily....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

woo hoo...Finally something to watch on t.v. tonight....Flashpoint...I thought that they cancelled this show!


----------



## dachsundmom

Great, now I want Starbucks! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Great, now I want Starbucks! Lol

Me too!:wacko:


----------



## MrsStutler

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Great, now I want Starbucks! Lol
> 
> Me too!:wacko:Click to expand...

haha! I'm glad I don't care much for coffee, DH goes almost every morning with his big brother. I have a worse liquid addiction though, I drink Diet Dr. Pepper like most people drink coffee!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I am really into Gatorade these days but I do love me some Mt. Dew! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I am really into Gatorade these days but I do love me some Mt. Dew! lol

I was so excited when I saw that Mt. Dew came in caffeine free! Lol. I was never so thankful to Kroger as I was on that day!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok so don't judge but dh and I are about to watch ....."Never say never"...:rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I am really into Gatorade these days but I do love me some Mt. Dew! lol
> 
> I was so excited when I saw that Mt. Dew came in caffeine free! Lol. I was never so thankful to Kroger as I was on that day!:happydance:Click to expand...

"caffeine-free"????:nope: Not in this house!!! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I am really into Gatorade these days but I do love me some Mt. Dew! lol
> 
> I was so excited when I saw that Mt. Dew came in caffeine free! Lol. I was never so thankful to Kroger as I was on that day!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> "caffeine-free"????:nope: Not in this house!!! :haha:Click to expand...

I try to be good about the caffeine in soda because of the amount of coffee that I drink. But, I am not that good about it.:nope:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I am really into Gatorade these days but I do love me some Mt. Dew! lol
> 
> I was so excited when I saw that Mt. Dew came in caffeine free! Lol. I was never so thankful to Kroger as I was on that day!:happydance:Click to expand...

Whaaaaaaaaaaat????? Mt Dew comes in caffeine free?!? 

I'M SAVED!!! :happydance:


----------



## mammag

DH is getting ready to make me watch the new A-Team :( Good Times.....


----------



## mammag

and I'm drinking a Mt. Dew right now!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> DH is getting ready to make me watch the new A-Team :( Good Times.....

I heard it was ok...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> and I'm drinking a Mt. Dew right now!

me toooooooo!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

morning ladies how are you all feeling today?? Wow ive missed loads of posts again lol
my charts lookin very interesting today my temp whent right up oooooooooooo haha well its intrestin to me cos its new to me lol


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I am really into Gatorade these days but I do love me some Mt. Dew! lol
> 
> I was so excited when I saw that Mt. Dew came in caffeine free! Lol. I was never so thankful to Kroger as I was on that day!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaat????? Mt Dew comes in caffeine free?!?
> 
> I'M SAVED!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes my friend, there is hope for us yet! Lol. Roxy is just so darn cute! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> morning ladies how are you all feeling today?? Wow ive missed loads of posts again lol
> my charts lookin very interesting today my temp whent right up oooooooooooo haha well its intrestin to me cos its new to me lol

How is the weather in the UK today? Does it ever get really warm where you are?


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies how are you all feeling today?? Wow ive missed loads of posts again lol
> my charts lookin very interesting today my temp whent right up oooooooooooo haha well its intrestin to me cos its new to me lol
> 
> How is the weather in the UK today? Does it ever get really warm where you are?Click to expand...

its just raining and raining boooo but im at work anyway lol it does get quite warm sometimes if were lucky, a couple of weeks ago it was 27¤c that was nice :)
how are you today?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am just here waiting like the rest of us, lol! Have you caved and POAS yet?


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I am just here waiting like the rest of us, lol! Have you caved and POAS yet?

i havnt yet but i have been tempted today lol i only have frer so dont want to waste them knowing its too early hehe have you poas yet?


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Ladies!! All this POAS talk is weakening my resolve :) Who am I kidding I have no resolve! I need to see some PEE STICKS!!!! Temp stayed high today, wanted to make sure yesterday wasn't a fluke, and since it wasn't I'm putting the thermometer down for the rest of my cycle!! Going to the Beach today, going to relax and hope a little baby or three implants like it's supposed to :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Good Morning Ladies!! All this POAS talk is weakening my resolve :) Who am I kidding I have no resolve! I need to see some PEE STICKS!!!! Temp stayed high today, wanted to make sure yesterday wasn't a fluke, and since it wasn't I'm putting the thermometer down for the rest of my cycle!! Going to the Beach today, going to relax and hope a little baby or three implants like it's supposed to :)

I POAS this morning; I am trying to get an evap on these Wondfo; I am not having any luck! :happydance:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies!! All this POAS talk is weakening my resolve :) Who am I kidding I have no resolve! I need to see some PEE STICKS!!!! Temp stayed high today, wanted to make sure yesterday wasn't a fluke, and since it wasn't I'm putting the thermometer down for the rest of my cycle!! Going to the Beach today, going to relax and hope a little baby or three implants like it's supposed to :)
> 
> I POAS this morning; I am trying to get an evap on these Wondfo; I am not having any luck! :happydance:Click to expand...

Lol, well if it's confession time I did yesterday! Lol, really wanted to make sure those one step tests weren't going to trick me later on.


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh I did it yesterday too; I will probably do it everyday, it's what I do and why I buy in bulk, lol.

I know I won't get a BFP, that's not why I POAS so much, it just makes me feel better, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

i just want the next week just to go asap i think im going to go to see my doc when/if af comes as im thinking my hormones are all over the place my boobs have gone to big and sore and heavy today that my bra is cutting into my shoulder it hurts to walk it doesnt help that there huge to start with lol and the last 3 cycles ive had spotting from 12dpo until af on 15dpo ugh stupid hormones stupid body mehhhhh


----------



## Icca19

I POAS this morning.....neg again.
AH! Can I just O already?!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> I POAS this morning.....neg again.
> AH! Can I just O already?!

Was the line darkening?


----------



## Icca19

No its staying the same. I have all my OPK from this week all lined up. And there's no change. The only day that looks good would be the 11th (CD12 for me) the two line a pretty much the same color.....but my temps never went up. So I couldn't have Oed. My phone tells me I'm not going to O until this Tuesday so.....ill just have to wait until then.
I do have a drs apointment on mon, there going to check my progesterone levels.....I guess they can tell if I ovulated or not by the progesterone levels......fingers crossed for >20!


----------



## Icca19

I want to be someones future bump buddy :-( I feel so alone


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> I want to be someones future bump buddy :-( I feel so alone

You are not alone! As soon as I get onto my computer, adding you will be the first thing I do! Lol. I can't do it from my phone.


----------



## Icca19

Aww ok  ill be waiting! 

I do everything from my phone, if I had a computer id do a lot more lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Aww ok  ill be waiting!
> 
> I do everything from my phone, if I had a computer id do a lot more lol

I'm always on my phone. Lol.


----------



## Icca19

Me too lol DH just yelled at me for being on the phone ...... whatever I don't bug him if he's on his video game


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> Me too lol DH just yelled at me for being on the phone ...... whatever I don't bug him if he's on his video game

i'll add u the second i get on my computer too :hugs:


----------



## mammag

I'm curious as to what you guys think, my Post-O temps are officially .7 degrees higher than my Pre-O temps, which is very high for me, so I was wondering if maybe I really did ovulate from both sides (hence the O pains on both sides) and have higher progesterone because of it? I know it doesn't matter, but these high temps, after such odddly low pre-o temps, have me thrown off a bit!


----------



## Icca19

Maybe its twins! Lol


----------



## mammag

Wouldn't that be amazing!! These high temps have me excited, progesterone levels are good right away and if I DID happen to release two eggs for some reason then it would double my chances of getting my :bfp:!!!


----------



## MrsStutler

mammag said:


> Wouldn't that be amazing!! These high temps have me excited, progesterone levels are good right away and if I DID happen to release two eggs for some reason then it would double my chances of getting my :bfp:!!!

Got my Fxd that at least one of those eggies meets up with a spermy!

@icca19 I added you to my future bump buddies list :flower:

So today started out weird, I had a really super realistic dream and woke up in a panic. I was dreaming that I was still in high school and I didn't know what my first class was or my locker combination. For about the first minute I was awake I was convinced that dream was real and I had to get up for school! I hate those kinds of dreams because even the good ones turn out bad when you wake up. I've had the same thing happen where I dreamed that we had a baby and half expected to see a bassinet by my bed when I woke up.

It got better though when I went to leave I found a note taped to the door to our garage from DH that said "I Love You" and for once I hadn't asked him to do things like that recently! I was so happy that he thought to do that all on his own!:happydance: Now if only I can get him to graduate from sweet notes to flowers too...hmmm...

Hope everybody is having a fun weekend, I'm at work dealing with crazy people as always!


----------



## mammag

Awwww, how sweet of your DH! Mine used to buy me flowers just for the heck of it, that was a long long time ago though! I hate those dreams too, anxiety dreams, I really hate the one's where my teeth fall out (yuk) those are the worst. Well, no, scratch that; the worst ones are when I dream of my :bfp: but never actually get it!


----------



## Christinapo

Hi ladies! I finally caught up to all the posts. I've been so busy because of the hockey playoff finals. Took up a lot of my time going out to watch the games. It was good though cause it did take my mind off of getting PG so maybe it'll do the trick this time round. FX!

But I have now entered the 2ww and I'm slowly breaking down and checking out the other 2ww posts... Gotta stop, I think they make me go crazy and get me to start SS and POAS! S I think I may just stay here for awhile. 

However, I will be POAS tomorrow since it's fathers day. Too early i know but it would be for "fun".

Also, can I also become future bump buddies with you guys as well?


----------



## Christinapo

MrsStutler said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be amazing!! These high temps have me excited, progesterone levels are good right away and if I DID happen to release two eggs for some reason then it would double my chances of getting my :bfp:!!!
> 
> Got my Fxd that at least one of those eggies meets up with a spermy!
> 
> @icca19 I added you to my future bump buddies list :flower:
> 
> So today started out weird, I had a really super realistic dream and woke up in a panic. I was dreaming that I was still in high school and I didn't know what my first class was or my locker combination. For about the first minute I was awake I was convinced that dream was real and I had to get up for school! I hate those kinds of dreams because even the good ones turn out bad when you wake up. I've had the same thing happen where I dreamed that we had a baby and half expected to see a bassinet by my bed when I woke up.
> 
> It got better though when I went to leave I found a note taped to the door to our garage from DH that said "I Love You" and for once I hadn't asked him to do things like that recently! I was so happy that he thought to do that all on his own!:happydance: Now if only I can get him to graduate from sweet notes to flowers too...hmmm...
> 
> Hope everybody is having a fun weekend, I'm at work dealing with crazy people as always!Click to expand...

Aawwwww thats so sweet! For me, those little small love notes mean more than getting flowers. It's raining and gross here so not really doing much. Probably will end up cleaning the house. 

Oh my gawd... I'm watching dog whisperer and there have been 2 cases where the women is PG!! I find it so funny that it seems like everyone is getting PG but I know it's because I'm just noticing more.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well I am back...It was so brutally hot out there but it made DH happy that we went with him. I even got a trip to the mall to Old Navy out of it...I needed to re-stock my flip flop inventory hahaha.... Also got a few more movies for tonight...: True Grit, Black Swan and The Dilemma. 

I did my usual HPT this morning...:bfn: as expected...I am only 8DPO so I don't anything other than that. Hope you ladies are all having a great day!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well I am back...It was so brutally hot out there but it made DH happy that we went with him. I even got a trip to the mall to Old Navy out of it...I needed to re-stock my flip flop inventory hahaha.... Also got a few more movies for tonight...: True Grit, Black Swan and The Dilemma.
> 
> I did my usual HPT this morning...:bfn: as expected...I am only 8DPO so I don't anything other than that. Hope you ladies are all having a great day!

Omg, I just watched The Black Swan, can't wait till you see it so we can talk about it! Lol, it's crazy!


----------



## mammag

Wonder if Dmom's phone got struck by lightning....?


----------



## MrsStutler

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well I am back...It was so brutally hot out there but it made DH happy that we went with him. I even got a trip to the mall to Old Navy out of it...I needed to re-stock my flip flop inventory hahaha.... Also got a few more movies for tonight...: True Grit, Black Swan and The Dilemma.
> 
> I did my usual HPT this morning...:bfn: as expected...I am only 8DPO so I don't anything other than that. Hope you ladies are all having a great day!

Oh I LOVED True Grit, and I thought I would totally hate it since it looked all westerny but it was a really great movie. I've never seen the others but I heard the Dilemma is pretty serious for having some comedians in it.


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Wonder if Dmom's phone got struck by lightning....?

:rofl: hahahahahah maby it did :D

are your temps in celcius or farenheit??? That looks like a fun chart ;) my temp whent high thismorning ooooo im more excited about my temps than poas lol


----------



## mammag

Fahrenheit, Celsius completely confuses me, I can't work my head around 27 degrees being a NICE outside temperature! Lol! I remember, when I was little, school trying to teach us Celsius and metric measurements cuz we were 'switching' over, yeah, I'm really glad that never happened cuz I would be LOST!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I am back...It was so brutally hot out there but it made DH happy that we went with him. I even got a trip to the mall to Old Navy out of it...I needed to re-stock my flip flop inventory hahaha.... Also got a few more movies for tonight...: True Grit, Black Swan and The Dilemma.
> 
> I did my usual HPT this morning...:bfn: as expected...I am only 8DPO so I don't anything other than that. Hope you ladies are all having a great day!
> 
> Omg, I just watched The Black Swan, can't wait till you see it so we can talk about it! Lol, it's crazy!Click to expand...

I think that will be the first one that we will watch. We got the kids Gnomeo and Juliet...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Wonder if Dmom's phone got struck by lightning....?

Good gravy I hope not...I had phone drama today...I now have a loner phone for about a week...sucks not having my smart phone!:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I am back...It was so brutally hot out there but it made DH happy that we went with him. I even got a trip to the mall to Old Navy out of it...I needed to re-stock my flip flop inventory hahaha.... Also got a few more movies for tonight...: True Grit, Black Swan and The Dilemma.
> 
> I did my usual HPT this morning...:bfn: as expected...I am only 8DPO so I don't anything other than that. Hope you ladies are all having a great day!
> 
> Oh I LOVED True Grit, and I thought I would totally hate it since it looked all westerny but it was a really great movie. I've never seen the others but I heard the Dilemma is pretty serious for having some comedians in it.Click to expand...

We heard True Grit was good so we got that one. I was really hoping The Dilemma was a funny comedy...But who knows...I have a strange sense of humor I might think it is funny:wacko:


----------



## mammag

Make sure the kids are no where near the television set when you watch Black Swan, just a little mom to mom warning, it's really something else! We didn't get to go to the beach today, we all caught the freaking cold the boys got so randomly, I honestly think it's from all the smoke outside, DH said the news said the air quality was 'hazardous' from all of it, and I think we are feeling the effects, none of us have fevers, just sore throats and runny noses and the like, I even had a bloody nose today, yuk.


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm here! Lol. We were child free today, so we went to see the Hangover 2 and made a run to Starbucks, lol. I also got a trip to Sephora out of it; I am a make-up whore, lol.

@mammag- I thought the temping was done for now! Lol. Twins could be good, unless you get two more boys! :wacko:

@MrsS- Your DH sounds like a sweetie!

@wanabe- it's time to POAS; yes, I am a pusher, lol.

@USAFwife- Black Swan is very good! Not for the young ones, but probably nothing your older girls don't see at school everyday, lol. :wacko:


----------



## mammag

Lol, I am going to stop, but I did want to make sure yesterdays temp wasn't an accident, two high temps and I'm officially happy! Lol, so no more temping till 12dpo (whenever the hell that is) to see if they have dropped or not!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Make sure the kids are no where near the television set when you watch Black Swan, just a little mom to mom warning, it's really something else! We didn't get to go to the beach today, we all caught the freaking cold the boys got so randomly, I honestly think it's from all the smoke outside, DH said the news said the air quality was 'hazardous' from all of it, and I think we are feeling the effects, none of us have fevers, just sore throats and runny noses and the like, I even had a bloody nose today, yuk.

I know EXACTLY why dh wants to watch it:winkwink: We won't watch any movies until the kiddos are in bed.

That sucks about the air quality...hopefully the fires die down soon and the air gets better.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, I am going to stop, but I did want to make sure yesterdays temp wasn't an accident, two high temps and I'm officially happy! Lol, so no more temping till 12dpo (whenever the hell that is) to see if they have dropped or not!

Lol. You just want something to do while waiting, I get it!


----------



## mammag

Oh, I've got something, lol, POAS this morning, I mean why the hell not right! Lol, One stick a day keeps the crazies away!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I got 12 new pairs of flippy flops today....New flippy flops make me happy! 
Dmom...Yeah I figure the girls won't be too shocked by any of it. They usually watch movies with us.


----------



## mammag

and I will test every morning from here on out with FMU (and FMU only!) and I'll post pics of all of them (cough cough, knifewife) :)

@knifewife, I'm glad you know cuz I had NO idea when I watched it!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I'm here! Lol. We were child free today, so we went to see the Hangover 2 and made a run to Starbucks, lol. I also got a trip to Sephora out of it; I am a make-up whore, lol.
> 
> @mammag- I thought the temping was done for now! Lol. Twins could be good, unless you get two more boys! :wacko:
> 
> @MrsS- Your DH sounds like a sweetie!
> 
> @wanabe- it's time to POAS; yes, I am a pusher, lol.
> 
> @USAFwife- Black Swan is very good! Not for the young ones, but probably nothing your older girls don't see at school everyday, lol. :wacko:

bully haha i might poas on monday morning i will be 9dpo then im sick of seein bfn :(
awww oh just said come up stairs ill make you pregnant,
me. You cant its too late now i told you
oh. What about next week.
Me.yeah right we got another 3 weeks to go till we can try again.
Oh.what thats ages i want to make you pregnant now

ugh men now he wants to be bothered its a bit late for that now.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> I got 12 new pairs of flippy flops today....

That is freakin hilarious that you call them that, that's exactly what WE call them!!! Lol, DH is always makin fun of me when I tell the boys to put their flippy flops on!! Lmao, love it.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I got 12 new pairs of flippy flops today....New flippy flops make me happy!
> Dmom...Yeah I figure the girls won't be too shocked by any of it. They usually watch movies with us.

Idk what it's like at your girls' school, but I am not shocked by anything anymore! My DD saw Black Swan before I did; she had a sleepover and got an On Demand movie, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Oh, I've got something, lol, POAS this morning, I mean why the hell not right! Lol, One stick a day keeps the crazies away!!!

Love it!!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> and I will test every morning from here on out with FMU (and FMU only!) and I'll post pics of all of them (cough cough, knifewife) :)
> 
> @knifewife, I'm glad you know cuz I had NO idea when I watched it!!!

We saw some not so family friendly previews....Lets just say dh really wanted to watch it after we saw it!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

@mammag- so you're 4DPO now? lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I got 12 new pairs of flippy flops today....
> 
> That is freakin hilarious that you call them that, that's exactly what WE call them!!! Lol, DH is always makin fun of me when I tell the boys to put their flippy flops on!! Lmao, love it.Click to expand...

I have always called them that..I don't think any of my kids know that they are actually called "flip flops" lol


----------



## mammag

Lmao, who knows, 4dpo, 2dpo, it's all good, now that I'm testing early I'll call it 4dpo, when I'm testing later and it's :bfn: I'll make myself two days less and Everybody's happy :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I got 12 new pairs of flippy flops today....New flippy flops make me happy!
> Dmom...Yeah I figure the girls won't be too shocked by any of it. They usually watch movies with us.
> 
> Idk what it's like at your girls' school, but I am not shocked by anything anymore! My DD saw Black Swan before I did; she had a sleepover and got an On Demand movie, lol.Click to expand...

Mine are almost 16 and almost 15...one is already in high school...so they have heard and seen more than I would like:wacko:


----------



## mammag

I put another post up and everyone seems to agree with FF, I am NOT convinced to say the least, but what's a girl to do, the internet never lies :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lmao, who knows, 4dpo, 2dpo, it's all good, now that I'm testing early I'll call it 4dpo, when I'm testing later and it's :bfn: I'll make myself two days less and Everybody's happy :)

BRILLIANT!:happydance:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lmao, who knows, 4dpo, 2dpo, it's all good, now that I'm testing early I'll call it 4dpo, when I'm testing later and it's :bfn: I'll make myself two days less and Everybody's happy :)
> 
> BRILLIANT!:happydance:Click to expand...

I know right :happydance: I'm a genius.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I got 12 new pairs of flippy flops today....New flippy flops make me happy!
> Dmom...Yeah I figure the girls won't be too shocked by any of it. They usually watch movies with us.
> 
> Idk what it's like at your girls' school, but I am not shocked by anything anymore! My DD saw Black Swan before I did; she had a sleepover and got an On Demand movie, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine are almost 16 and almost 15...one is already in high school...so they have heard and seen more than I would like:wacko:Click to expand...

Mine has her first year of high school starting in the fall; I am not looking forward to it at all. At least, for now, mine is a band geek! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I put another post up and everyone seems to agree with FF, I am NOT convinced to say the least, but what's a girl to do, the internet never lies :)

I saw the post; didn't even look at your chart. I just laughed to myself! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I got 12 new pairs of flippy flops today....New flippy flops make me happy!
> Dmom...Yeah I figure the girls won't be too shocked by any of it. They usually watch movies with us.
> 
> Idk what it's like at your girls' school, but I am not shocked by anything anymore! My DD saw Black Swan before I did; she had a sleepover and got an On Demand movie, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine are almost 16 and almost 15...one is already in high school...so they have heard and seen more than I would like:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine has her first year of high school starting in the fall; I am not looking forward to it at all. At least, for now, mine is a band geek! lolClick to expand...

I just cant believe that my oldest baby will be a junior in high school this year!!:cry:


----------



## mammag

Lol, I'm terrible I know, but I HATE the not knowing, at least now I'm convinced I ovulated which makes me happy, been in a super good mood all day despite my raw throat and runny nose!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I got 12 new pairs of flippy flops today....New flippy flops make me happy!
> Dmom...Yeah I figure the girls won't be too shocked by any of it. They usually watch movies with us.
> 
> Idk what it's like at your girls' school, but I am not shocked by anything anymore! My DD saw Black Swan before I did; she had a sleepover and got an On Demand movie, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine are almost 16 and almost 15...one is already in high school...so they have heard and seen more than I would like:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine has her first year of high school starting in the fall; I am not looking forward to it at all. At least, for now, mine is a band geek! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I just cant believe that my oldest baby will be a junior in high school this year!!:cry:Click to expand...

I will cry when my babies go off to high school, at least in kindergarten I can go eat lunch with him everyday and he loves it when I do, in High School I'm afraid they'll both hate me, or at the least think I'm super annoying :(


----------



## harri

Hey guys! I've been away from B and B today as I caught a sickness bug and have been throwing up all day! I havent been able to temp and ive stayed at my mums today because dh is away and he didn't want me being sick in an empty house lol

This means no bd'ing since Thursday, no temping tomorrow morning and 36 hours without opks! To make matters worse I have lots of cm today lol please don't be ovulating on my 1 bad day :) 

Xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Hey guys! I've been away from B and B today as I caught a sickness bug and have been throwing up all day! I havent been able to temp and ive stayed at my mums today because dh is away and he didn't want me being sick in an empty house lol
> 
> This means no bd'ing since Thursday, no temping tomorrow morning and 36 hours without opks! To make matters worse I have lots of cm today lol please don't be ovulating on my 1 bad day :)
> 
> Xxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: If you OV today, but BD on Thursday, you might still be ok!


----------



## mammag

I agree! If you do O today, sex thursday is very well timed! :)


----------



## harri

I will have to jump dh tomorrow!!!!! :) xx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> I will have to jump dh tomorrow!!!!! :) xx

Well, duh!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Soooo...what's going on ladies???


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh you gals are too funny, I swear every time I get on here I laugh about something. 
I'm halfway through watching Water for Elephants and so far I am loving it. Although I will completely admit I only wanted to see it because Reese Witherspoon is my favorite actress and Robert Pattinson is my favorite actor. I was pleasantly surprised that it is a really great story, the main character is a veterinarian which is what I was in school for until I switched to people medicine.

@Harri- sorry you're feeling yucky! I hate being sick, hope you feel better soon!
You too Mammag!

I felt bad for my mom when I left. I'm her only biological child, and the baby, _and_ the only girl in the family. She probably wasn't ever thinking I would get married at 18 and leave that soon!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Soooo...what's going on ladies???

I love it when DD isn't home for dinner; I just dropped some ramen in boiling water tonight! It's one of the few things I won't screw up, lol!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> Oh you gals are too funny, I swear every time I get on here I laugh about something.
> I'm halfway through watching Water for Elephants and so far I am loving it. Although I will completely admit I only wanted to see it because Reese Witherspoon is my favorite actress and Robert Pattinson is my favorite actor. I was pleasantly surprised that it is a really great story, the main character is a veterinarian which is what I was in school for until I switched to people medicine.
> 
> @Harri- sorry you're feeling yucky! I hate being sick, hope you feel better soon!
> You too Mammag!
> 
> I felt bad for my mom when I left. I'm her only biological child, and the baby, _and_ the only girl in the family. She probably wasn't ever thinking I would get married at 18 and leave that soon!

Oh wow! Lol. It must have been tough on her. She probably thought at 18 she'd be shipping you off to college, not a husband! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Soooo...what's going on ladies???
> 
> I love it when DD isn't home for dinner; I just dropped some ramen in boiling water tonight! It's one of the few things I won't screw up, lol!:happydance:Click to expand...

My kids totally dig Ramen!!:happydance:


----------



## mammag

I'm having a good old time, DH took the boys out to the pool, so just chillin in bed watching the I.D. Channel (love it) and stalking B&B, I hope this cold won't stop my little eggy's from doing their job!


----------



## mammag

Oh, and my youngest one would live on Ramen Noodles if I'd let him!


----------



## dachsundmom

I never knew what ramen was until I left home, lol. My mom never let me have it. My DD lives on the stuff. She's gonna be pissed when she gets home and realizes we're out.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

That would never happen in our house...We buy in bulk! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Did anybody notice that we are ahead in number of posts....finally beating the "sperm meets egg plan" girls, lol!

I know, more bitchy female competition. I just can't help myself sometimes!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Did anybody notice that we are ahead in number of posts....finally beating the "sperm meets egg plan" girls, lol!
> 
> I know, more bitchy female competition. I just can't help myself sometimes!

WOOT WOOT!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mammag

Lol, I'm steadily on my way to 2500 thanks to this thread! It took 3 years to get to 1,000 before you guys!!


----------



## mammag

And I was totally a part of the SMEP plan thread last cycle, but it did not work out for me, so I quit them, lol, I'm a quitter.


----------



## dachsundmom

If I break down and get one of these cutesy ticker things, do I have to manually change it everyday or does it update itself? Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

It updates itself.

Oh and I am over 600 posts and I just joined last month!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> It updates itself.
> 
> Oh and I am over 600 posts and I just joined last month!!!

Ummm, honey; I joined last month too, lol. I just made it as a "chat happy" member, lol. I do this and text all while I am at work. Benefit of working for the dad, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> And I was totally a part of the SMEP plan thread last cycle, but it did not work out for me, so I quit them, lol, I'm a quitter.

My DH couldn't do it. As soon as I scheduled the sex that much, he'd probably just leave me to get a hooker, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I try to contain my opinion alot...outside of here so I don't post much! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I try to contain my opinion alot...outside of here so I don't post much! lol

I go between here and the 35+ forum, so I get a nice range of advice. It works well for me, lol.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> And I was totally a part of the SMEP plan thread last cycle, but it did not work out for me, so I quit them, lol, I'm a quitter.
> 
> My DH couldn't do it. As soon as I scheduled the sex that much, he'd probably just leave me to get a hooker, lolClick to expand...

Lol, you shoulda heard mine when I was like, we can't do it tonight, we did it last night, it was NOT a good scene :dohh:


----------



## wanabeamama

morning ladies how are we all today? i have woken up with a banging headache booooo,
last night i got an awfull stab pain on the low left of my stomache just once that made me jump out of my sleep :(

what do you all do about tablets that say "dont take if your pregnant" in the tww? Do you take them or not?


----------



## harri

Morning!!! 

These sound like good signs to me :) without going overboard and making you symptom spot! 
I steer clear of them in the tww just in case. I don't even take ibuprofen as I read it can prevent implantation xxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Morning!!!
> 
> These sound like good signs to me :) without going overboard and making you symptom spot!
> I steer clear of them in the tww just in case. I don't even take ibuprofen as I read it can prevent implantation xxxxx

harri :hugs: i missed ya yesterday how are you feeling hope your better x
i just took some normal paracetamol so headache should be gone soon, i was just thinking im half way through the tww and it really is the best time of the month cos you know its to early to test and you can just relax before the panic of bfn's kicks in and now i can think well its only 3 weeks till i ovulate again im going shopping today for some new sexy outfits for next ov im gona head to ann summers :) and see waht other goodies i can find cos really only bd'ing once this cycle was pathetic it will NOT happen again lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Morning!!!
> 
> These sound like good signs to me :) without going overboard and making you symptom spot!
> I steer clear of them in the tww just in case. I don't even take ibuprofen as I read it can prevent implantation xxxxx
> 
> harri :hugs: i missed ya yesterday how are you feeling hope your better x
> i just took some normal paracetamol so headache should be gone soon, i was just thinking im half way through the tww and it really is the best time of the month cos you know its to early to test and you can just relax before the panic of bfn's kicks in and now i can think well its only 3 weeks till i ovulate again im going shopping today for some new sexy outfits for next ov im gona head to ann summers :) and see waht other goodies i can find cos really only bd'ing once this cycle was pathetic it will NOT happen again lolClick to expand...

I take Tylenol, which I think is the same as your paracetamol; my doctor said it was fine.

Shopping sounds like fun and I assume Ann Summers is a store?


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Morning!!!
> 
> These sound like good signs to me :) without going overboard and making you symptom spot!
> I steer clear of them in the tww just in case. I don't even take ibuprofen as I read it can prevent implantation xxxxx

Ummm, shouldn't you be attacking your OH? Lol


----------



## suffolksarah

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> And I was totally a part of the SMEP plan thread last cycle, but it did not work out for me, so I quit them, lol, I'm a quitter.
> 
> My DH couldn't do it. As soon as I scheduled the sex that much, he'd probably just leave me to get a hooker, lolClick to expand...
> 
> Lol, you shoulda heard mine when I was like, we can't do it tonight, we did it last night, it was NOT a good scene :dohh:Click to expand...

I know that one too well, my and OH had a big argument a few months back. he basically compared dtd to washing up!!!!! I mean WTF!!!!! he said that he meant he doesnt like doing things when told!! Needless to say that didnt go down very well!!

Hope your all bearing up okay and not too much symptom spotting has taken place!!!! 

you lot chat sooooooooooo much i look on here every couple of day and you guys have skipped like 100 pages!!! I cant keep up. just going to keep chipping in every now and then! xx

oh and:dust::dust::dust: to all! xx


----------



## dachsundmom

suffolksarah said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> And I was totally a part of the SMEP plan thread last cycle, but it did not work out for me, so I quit them, lol, I'm a quitter.
> 
> My DH couldn't do it. As soon as I scheduled the sex that much, he'd probably just leave me to get a hooker, lolClick to expand...
> 
> Lol, you shoulda heard mine when I was like, we can't do it tonight, we did it last night, it was NOT a good scene :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I know that one too well, my and OH had a big argument a few months back. he basically compared dtd to washing up!!!!! I mean WTF!!!!! he said that he meant he doesnt like doing things when told!! Needless to say that didnt go down very well!!
> 
> Hope your all bearing up okay and not too much symptom spotting has taken place!!!!
> 
> you lot chat sooooooooooo much i look on here every couple of day and you guys have skipped like 100 pages!!! I cant keep up. just going to keep chipping in every now and then! xx
> 
> oh and:dust::dust::dust: to all! xxClick to expand...

Hi there and just jump in when you can! It is probably a good sign if you don't check in as much; meaning you have a much more exciting life than I do, lol! :wacko:


----------



## suffolksarah

dachsundmom said:


> suffolksarah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> And I was totally a part of the SMEP plan thread last cycle, but it did not work out for me, so I quit them, lol, I'm a quitter.
> 
> My DH couldn't do it. As soon as I scheduled the sex that much, he'd probably just leave me to get a hooker, lolClick to expand...
> 
> Lol, you shoulda heard mine when I was like, we can't do it tonight, we did it last night, it was NOT a good scene :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I know that one too well, my and OH had a big argument a few months back. he basically compared dtd to washing up!!!!! I mean WTF!!!!! he said that he meant he doesnt like doing things when told!! Needless to say that didnt go down very well!!
> 
> Hope your all bearing up okay and not too much symptom spotting has taken place!!!!
> 
> you lot chat sooooooooooo much i look on here every couple of day and you guys have skipped like 100 pages!!! I cant keep up. just going to keep chipping in every now and then! xx
> 
> oh and:dust::dust::dust: to all! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi there and just jump in when you can! It is probably a good sign if you don't check in as much; meaning you have a much more exciting life than I do, lol! :wacko:Click to expand...

I dont believe that for a moment, Didn't wake up til 11.30 today!!! Now have to cook dinner for my parents for Fathers day. 
Although yesterday was quite exciting, i brought myself a Lovelinks bracelet, its really pretty!!! best of all it should have cost £248 but i got it free with Tesco vouchers!!! :happydance:


----------



## suffolksarah

Is it Fathers day in the States aswell? Anyone doing anything special?


----------



## dachsundmom

@suffolksarah- if you can, let's see a pic of this bracelet...lol


----------



## suffolksarah

dachsundmom said:


> @suffolksarah- if you can, let's see a pic of this bracelet...lol

Ill try!!! Hang on a moment, may take a while!!


----------



## suffolksarah

Ummmm?? Photo now on computer. how do i post on here? x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Yes we have Father's Day here in the states as well. Today actually. Everyone is still asleep here...as usual. Once again my HPT was :bfn: even though I expect it; it still makes me a little sad.


----------



## dachsundmom

suffolksarah said:


> Ummmm?? Photo now on computer. how do i post on here? x

You use the paperclip icon on the advanced message setting to upload the pic and then go back into the paperclip to attach it; it's a two step process. You might want to preview the message before you send it, just to make sure the photo is there.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh and Ann Summers stuff is so cool! I was on a board at one time and we did a "naughty" swap and my sender was in the UK so she sent me some fab stuff from there!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Yes we have Father's Day here in the states as well. Today actually. Everyone is still asleep here...as usual. Once again my HPT was :bfn: even though I expect it; it still makes me a little sad.

No sadness; way too early! I guess we're off to the Cheesecake Factory for lunch and then my lab, Barney has dog school this afternoon.


----------



## suffolksarah

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/sarahosborn/SAM_0434.jpg

Woo Hoo, i think i did it..... Technology i win!!!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Yes we have Father's Day here in the states as well. Today actually. Everyone is still asleep here...as usual. Once again my HPT was :bfn: even though I expect it; it still makes me a little sad.
> 
> No sadness; way too early! I guess we're off to the Cheesecake Factory for lunch and then my lab, Barney has dog school this afternoon.Click to expand...

Would that be Barney in your profile picture? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

That bracelet is beautiful! I always thought Tesco was a grocery store, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

We probably won't do much. I will help the boys make cards for their daddy..The girls I am sure bought their own...Then we will probably go out to eat where he wants to go.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

It is beautiful! Love the blue beads!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Yes we have Father's Day here in the states as well. Today actually. Everyone is still asleep here...as usual. Once again my HPT was :bfn: even though I expect it; it still makes me a little sad.
> 
> No sadness; way too early! I guess we're off to the Cheesecake Factory for lunch and then my lab, Barney has dog school this afternoon.Click to expand...
> 
> Would that be Barney in your profile picture? :haha:Click to expand...

Ummm, no. That is my doxie, Porkchop; he is totally beyond help! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well I at least thought that by now I would have had a temp drop indicating implantation...but I haven't seen where I may have...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Love the name! Well at least one of them will be on the straight and narrow!! lol


----------



## suffolksarah

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Yes we have Father's Day here in the states as well. Today actually. Everyone is still asleep here...as usual. Once again my HPT was :bfn: even though I expect it; it still makes me a little sad.
> 
> No sadness; way too early! I guess we're off to the Cheesecake Factory for lunch and then my lab, Barney has dog school this afternoon.Click to expand...

Cheesecake factory??? Sound yummy, cheesecakes are my favorite! we dont have one here in the UK. 

My oh told me a really long winded way to post pic, had to join up to photo bucket, but still it worked. will try the paper clip next time, when i post my :bfp: :winkwink: PMA, PMA, PMA!!!! x


----------



## suffolksarah

dachsundmom said:


> That bracelet is beautiful! I always thought Tesco was a grocery store, lol.

It is, you get a point for every pound you spend, so when you have loads you can either cash them in in store or spend them in a list of shops and get 3 x the amount. so i could either spend £75 on food in store or £225 on something else.... needless to say i choose jewelerey!!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Love the name! Well at least one of them will be on the straight and narrow!! lol

If Porky weren't so cute, I swear he'd be homeless by now! Lol


----------



## suffolksarah

USAFKnineWife said:


> We probably won't do much. I will help the boys make cards for their daddy..The girls I am sure bought their own...Then we will probably go out to eat where he wants to go.

 Sound like a good day, not too stressfull. I am going to have to put the laptop down and start cooking as my Dad, Mum and bro are coming over for dinner in a couple of hours. x


----------



## dachsundmom

suffolksarah said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> We probably won't do much. I will help the boys make cards for their daddy..The girls I am sure bought their own...Then we will probably go out to eat where he wants to go.
> 
> Sound like a good day, not too stressfull. I am going to have to put the laptop down and start cooking as my Dad, Mum and bro are coming over for dinner in a couple of hours. xClick to expand...

Good luck with your meal!:hugs: I am not looking for my DH to have to have his stomach pumped today, so that is why we are going out! Lol


----------



## mammag

knifewife!! Your chart looks amazing!! Maybe an implantation dip yesterday?? Yay!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> knifewife!! Your chart looks amazing!! Maybe an implantation dip yesterday?? Yay!!!

So you don't think that it was too slight a dip? I guess I was under the impression that it had to be significant...:nope:


----------



## mammag

suffolksarah said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Yes we have Father's Day here in the states as well. Today actually. Everyone is still asleep here...as usual. Once again my HPT was :bfn: even though I expect it; it still makes me a little sad.
> 
> No sadness; way too early! I guess we're off to the Cheesecake Factory for lunch and then my lab, Barney has dog school this afternoon.Click to expand...
> 
> Cheesecake factory??? Sound yummy, cheesecakes are my favorite! we dont have one here in the UK.
> 
> My oh told me a really long winded way to post pic, had to join up to photo bucket, but still it worked. will try the paper clip next time, when i post my :bfp: :winkwink: PMA, PMA, PMA!!!! xClick to expand...

and I like the photobucket way ALOT better, the pics upload to photobucket faster than they do here, and they are bigger so people can see them better, I always use the photobucket way.


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Morning!!!
> 
> These sound like good signs to me :) without going overboard and making you symptom spot!
> I steer clear of them in the tww just in case. I don't even take ibuprofen as I read it can prevent implantation xxxxx
> 
> harri :hugs: i missed ya yesterday how are you feeling hope your better x
> i just took some normal paracetamol so headache should be gone soon, i was just thinking im half way through the tww and it really is the best time of the month cos you know its to early to test and you can just relax before the panic of bfn's kicks in and now i can think well its only 3 weeks till i ovulate again im going shopping today for some new sexy outfits for next ov im gona head to ann summers :) and see waht other goodies i can find cos really only bd'ing once this cycle was pathetic it will NOT happen again lolClick to expand...

I'm feeling fine today thanks! :) 

Shopping sounds good - I got some outfits from trafford centre Ann summers which are quite good! I'll be getting them out this week! 

I so have my fx'd for you! Hopefully you won't need to buy any outfits! Xx


----------



## mammag

Hey, a dip is a dip! and it rose up even higher the next day, so it's definitely looking good! It's timed exactly right for implantation too! Did you feel any cramping yesterday?


----------



## harri

dachsundmom said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Morning!!!
> 
> These sound like good signs to me :) without going overboard and making you symptom spot!
> I steer clear of them in the tww just in case. I don't even take ibuprofen as I read it can prevent implantation xxxxx
> 
> Ummm, shouldn't you be attacking your OH? LolClick to expand...

Yes I should!!! Unlucky for me it's fathers day so I've had to visit my step dad and my dad (who lives 70 miles away) and now my father in law! Expensive day! Give it another hour and we will be home and I'll be locking the door haha!!! Xx


----------



## Aliciatm

Can u look at my chart mammag could I have ovulated today do I need to take an opk should we bd


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Hey, a dip is a dip! and it rose up even higher the next day, so it's definitely looking good! It's timed exactly right for implantation too! Did you feel any cramping yesterday?

I have had cramping since a couple of days before O and they haven't went away.


----------



## harri

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Hey, a dip is a dip! and it rose up even higher the next day, so it's definitely looking good! It's timed exactly right for implantation too! Did you feel any cramping yesterday?
> 
> I have had cramping since a couple of days before O and they haven't went away.Click to expand...

Wow your chart is looking good!!!! :) yay!! X


----------



## mammag

Aliciatm said:


> Can u look at my chart mammag could I have ovulated today do I need to take an opk should we bd

No, that's not an O dip, your period is just ending so your temps are going back down to your normal pre-O temps, temps can be pretty erratic during AF, once she's gone they should level out.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Hey, a dip is a dip! and it rose up even higher the next day, so it's definitely looking good! It's timed exactly right for implantation too! Did you feel any cramping yesterday?
> 
> I have had cramping since a couple of days before O and they haven't went away.Click to expand...

Yay! That makes me excited for you! Your temps look like they are even higher than your normal post-O temps, can't wait to see your 11dpo test :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Hey, a dip is a dip! and it rose up even higher the next day, so it's definitely looking good! It's timed exactly right for implantation too! Did you feel any cramping yesterday?
> 
> I have had cramping since a couple of days before O and they haven't went away.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! That makes me excited for you! Your temps look like they are even higher than your normal post-O temps, can't wait to see your 11dpo test :)Click to expand...

Yes they keep climbing or pretty much stay the same for a few days...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Serious question...Has anyone ever experienced seeing spots? Last night I just couldn't get it to stop. I told dh it was like looking at the moon through tiny spiderwebs...almost shiny? Does anyone know what I mean? Dh said it could be sun damage since we were out in the sun all of yesterday and I didn't wear any sunglasses. I dunno but it almost made my head hurt when I was seeing the spots. We went to bed shortly after and I just did not feel "right"...Maybe it was the sun...I dunno


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh and I forgot to add...I had a bloody nose at some point yesterday..I went to blow my nose last night and it was all dried blood??? Strange...Maybe it's a summer cold?


----------



## mammag

I had the bloody nose yesterday too, but I've definitely heard that as an early pregnancy symptom, a lot actually. I'm even more excited for you!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Mine was alot of dried blood. Could have been that it's been so hot here and it was really windy yesterday and like i said we were out in it from 9 a.m. until 3 p.m. at least...I was worn out! lol


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Yes we have Father's Day here in the states as well. Today actually. Everyone is still asleep here...as usual. Once again my HPT was :bfn: even though I expect it; it still makes me a little sad.
> 
> No sadness; way too early! I guess we're off to the Cheesecake Factory for lunch and then my lab, Barney has dog school this afternoon.Click to expand...

GAAAHH!!! I need to start petitioning to get some decent restaurants here...Cheesecake factory is one of my favorites...and now I really want some of it! 

Well I got my giant pack o' hpts and opks from ebay yesterday and now I have an entire drawer in my bathroom full of them:dohh: DH had said last month that I wasn't allowed to do any testing and I had to not be so obsessed, and when he saw the drawer he just said "so that's not testing?":haha: I guess I had a POASA relapse hehe. I adamantly told him that unless I test and figure out what is going on with my cycle we will be in the same situation next cycle too...he shut it after that...but I left out that I don't think I could not POAS for very long. I tested with an hpt this morning and for a second my wishful thinking eyes thought they saw something but alas...bfn. I was kind of hoping for some kind of miracle and telling my dad on Father's day would be A-mazing. Oh well...just have to wait it out.

Since we don't have any "real" children I substitute our dogs, and this morning I put them all in t-shirts for father's day. The girls are wearing pink tank tops that say I <3 my daddy and the boy is wearing one that says "my dad rocks" with a guitar since DH loves playing guitar! He was asleep when I left so I hope he gets a kick out of it. 

My poor dad has to work today (at 4am no less) and my father in law wanted to go out to breakfast so I'm just sitting at work...wasting time while everybody has fun. I really hate working weekends...uhg. 
What is everybody else doing for Father's Day?


----------



## mammag

We are doing a whole lot of nothing, we are all sick as dogs, lol, what a fathers day. I have read though "knock on wood, fingers crossed, salt over shoulder" though that a cold during the 2ww is actually a GOOD thing? As your immune system focuses on fighting off the cold and completely ignores any little baby trying to implant and grow! So totally hoping this cold turns into a good thing!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hope that is what it is for you Mammag!! When are you testing?


----------



## mammag

Umm, every single day till AF shows up!! :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

omg im so upset :cry: i just got back from shopping and nothing fit me couldnt get anything past my boobs they only had upto a c cup grrr my stomache was all bloated just felt so fat and horrible so i just got myself all hot and bothered and upset and to make it worse everything was 50% off :( and my headache still hasnt gone.
Winge over lol
How is everyone's day going?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Umm, every single day till AF shows up!! :haha:

Me too!:blush:


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> Hope that is what it is for you Mammag!! When are you testing?

just had a look at your chart i had a similar dip the day before yesterday :D


----------



## MrsStutler

wanabeamama said:


> omg im so upset :cry: i just got back from shopping and nothing fit me couldnt get anything past my boobs they only had upto a c cup grrr my stomache was all bloated just felt so fat and horrible so i just got myself all hot and bothered and upset and to make it worse everything was 50% off :( and my headache still hasnt gone.
> Winge over lol
> How is everyone's day going?

:hugs: I hate shopping too, I think the clothing designers all conspire against us "top heavy" girls. Hope your day gets better!:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I despise clothes shopping....I always feel so fat! UGH!


----------



## wanabeamama

just think its really sill when they assume that if your a size 8_10 then you have tiny boobs jeez my first bra was bigger than that lol 
i guess i better look online instead :) 

what are you all upto other than b&b hehe i just got told off for being on my phone all the time and im not even on it that much oh is jelous of my phone hehehe


----------



## dachsundmom

I leave for two hours and look at everything that I miss! Lol.

So it sounds like we might have two girls with a BFP in the works?! This is so exciting.

For those that are stalking, feel free to cross all finger and toes for them!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Some people really make me :rofl: Seriously....:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

STALKERS!!!! :wacko:


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls just got done playing catch up on these threads lol

I hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday. I am! Were going over DHs moms ( 5 racks of ribs and 2 pots of corn on the cob! Yummy!) 

I want to add that I too experienced bloody nose when I was prego...all the time. It was terrible but I never got nausea so I couldn't complain lol 
Oh and I couldn't wear my contacts either. My eye Dr said that pregnancy hormones can affect your eye site and a lot of women have to wear there glasses or get a precription change! So.....thoses are def good signs! 
I have my fingers crossed for you girls!  

I did some reasearch into my "period logs" over the last. 5 cycles and ic noticed that all my O pains from cysts (around ovulation time) occured within the CD23-CD25 mark. I'm on CD20 right now so I'm giving it another week or so. 
I hope my calculations are correct. I'm running out of OPKs 

I should up load my chart again and have you girls take a look lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Hey girls just got done playing catch up on these threads lol
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday. I am! Were going over DHs moms ( 5 racks of ribs and 2 pots of corn on the cob! Yummy!)
> 
> I want to add that I too experienced bloody nose when I was prego...all the time. It was terrible but I never got nausea so I couldn't complain lol
> Oh and I couldn't wear my contacts either. My eye Dr said that pregnancy hormones can affect your eye site and a lot of women have to wear there glasses or get a precription change! So.....thoses are def good signs!
> I have my fingers crossed for you girls!
> 
> I did some reasearch into my "period logs" over the last. 5 cycles and ic noticed that all my O pains from cysts (around ovulation time) occured within the CD23-CD25 mark. I'm on CD20 right now so I'm giving it another week or so.
> I hope my calculations are correct. I'm running out of OPKs
> 
> I should up load my chart again and have you girls take a look lol

We need the chart! Lol


----------



## harri

Yeah, bring on the chart! :) 
Hope everyone is feeling good this evening, I think this thread may be a lucky thread :) xxxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> Hey girls just got done playing catch up on these threads lol
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday. I am! Were going over DHs moms ( 5 racks of ribs and 2 pots of corn on the cob! Yummy!)
> 
> I want to add that I too experienced bloody nose when I was prego...all the time. It was terrible but I never got nausea so I couldn't complain lol
> Oh and I couldn't wear my contacts either. My eye Dr said that pregnancy hormones can affect your eye site and a lot of women have to wear there glasses or get a precription change! So.....thoses are def good signs!
> I have my fingers crossed for you girls!
> 
> I did some reasearch into my "period logs" over the last. 5 cycles and ic noticed that all my O pains from cysts (around ovulation time) occured within the CD23-CD25 mark. I'm on CD20 right now so I'm giving it another week or so.
> I hope my calculations are correct. I'm running out of OPKs
> 
> I should up load my chart again and have you girls take a look lol

I never got a bloody nose with my boys nor did I have nausea with them. The girls though...wow! Morning sickness for months!!


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Yeah, bring on the chart! :)
> Hope everyone is feeling good this evening, I think this thread may be a lucky thread :) xxxx

Ummm, shouldn't you still be attacking your man! Lol:happydance:


----------



## harri

Lol!!!! I wish! We are still at his parents (I'm being rude lol DH is helping them move furniture). 

I want to hurry up and get home ! He has only had 3 hours sleep so I need to get him home before he wears himself out! Lol 

Xxx


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> Yeah, bring on the chart! :)
> Hope everyone is feeling good this evening, I think this thread may be a lucky thread :) xxxx

I do too!! I really have this very good feeling that a bunch of us are going to get two beautiful pink lines this time around!!!! 

What do you guys think about my test calling for room temp urine? Do you think I should really let the pee sit there till it cools down or does it not really matter?


----------



## Icca19

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/342b2c/


----------



## mammag

I love looking at charts <3 Lol, I bet you get your pos OPK in the next couple of days, are they getting any darker?


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, bring on the chart! :)
> Hope everyone is feeling good this evening, I think this thread may be a lucky thread :) xxxx
> 
> I do too!! I really have this very good feeling that a bunch of us are going to get two beautiful pink lines this time around!!!!
> 
> What do you guys think about my test calling for room temp urine? Do you think I should really let the pee sit there till it cools down or does it not really matter?Click to expand...

I piss on that idea, literally! Lol.:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I love looking at charts <3 Lol, I bet you get your pos OPK in the next couple of days, are they getting any darker?

I agree!


----------



## Icca19

Not really there kinda darker
The ONLY sign that I'm having right now that might indicate that I'm about to O is the fact that I'm extremely horny lol (sorry tmi) seriously right aroud O time is get like crazy frisky! DH loves it  I swear sometimes it feels like I'm "going into heat" lmao ah gotta love mother nature. At least I'm experiencing something


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Not really there kinda darker
> The ONLY sign that I'm having right now that might indicate that I'm about to O is the fact that I'm extremely horny lol (sorry tmi) seriously right aroud O time is get like crazy frisky! DH loves it  I swear sometimes it feels like I'm "going into heat" lmao ah gotta love mother nature. At least I'm experiencing something

No such thing as TMI on this thread!:happydance:


----------



## mammag

That IS natures way of telling you your fertile, so don't deny the urge!!! Lol, :sex: Bow chica wow wow :)


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> No such thing as TMI on this thread!:happydance:

Exactly :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, bring on the chart! :)
> Hope everyone is feeling good this evening, I think this thread may be a lucky thread :) xxxx
> 
> I do too!! I really have this very good feeling that a bunch of us are going to get two beautiful pink lines this time around!!!!
> 
> What do you guys think about my test calling for room temp urine? Do you think I should really let the pee sit there till it cools down or does it not really matter?Click to expand...

I have never heard of that before...:nope:


----------



## mammag

Huh, 3 more posts after this one and I'm an ADDICT :happydance: I'm so proud of myself :haha:


----------



## mammag

1


----------



## harri

Hurry and get those 3 posts in!!! :)


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> I have never heard of that before...:nope:

I have, but never found if it matters one way or the other, I really doubt it though, and I've never been very good at following instructions :devil:


----------



## mammag

I'm a B&B ADDICT!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :dance: :holly:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I'm a B&B ADDICT!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :dance: :holly:

WOO HOO!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I love the bouncing boobs!! :holly:


----------



## mammag

Lmao, aren't they awesome, I only pop them out on very special occasions!


----------



## harri

Woohooo! Surely thats a symptom lol!!! X


----------



## mammag

Lmao, I didn't even think of that! It obviously is!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, this is what I do in my spare time...I try to make my own evaps. So, can anyone see it in this pic? I am having a heck of a time with the Wondfo ones ever giving me the evap! :wacko:


----------



## mammag

I think I can see the anti body strip, I don't even get THAT on my damn one step tests, it's ridiculous, gonna go get me a clear blue so I can see something :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I think I can see the anti body strip, I don't even get THAT on my damn one step tests, it's ridiculous, gonna go get me a clear blue so I can see something :)

Damn, this is sad! I am looking for evaps. I need to let that one sit longer; it was taken at about the 5 minute mark.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

We are all slowly losing our minds! :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> We are all slowly losing our minds! :wacko:

Yep! Lol:wacko::cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I have never heard of that before...:nope:
> 
> I have, but never found if it matters one way or the other, I really doubt it though, and I've never been very good at following instructions :devil:Click to expand...

i had the one step tests that said to test at room temp i tried doing it straight away (in hot pee) and got evap when at room temp nothing :( booooooooooo
i hate one liners


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Dh asked me how many HPT's am I taking a day...I told him 1..which I have..He said he just doesn't want me to be upset if they are :bfn: this early...awww...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I wanna know who allowed the tiny, invisible boobie abusers in my house!! I feel like something is stabbing the crap outta my nipples!! :growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> Dh asked me how many HPT's am I taking a day...I told him 1..which I have..He said he just doesn't want me to be upset if they are :bfn: this early...awww...

ahhh bless so protective lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, at boobie abusers!! Lol, you must have caught them from me!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I am just surprised that he even thought to ask...He normally isn't interested in this stuff...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, at boobie abusers!! Lol, you must have caught them from me!!

Well you can have them back!! They really hurt!!!:growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> I am just surprised that he even thought to ask...He normally isn't interested in this stuff...

oh was asking me when i next ovulate lol funny how they dont wana talk about it when we are ovulating or af is due and were testing lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I am just surprised that he even thought to ask...He normally isn't interested in this stuff...
> 
> oh was asking me when i next ovulate lol funny how they dont wana talk about it when we are ovulating or af is due and were testing lolClick to expand...

So true...but like most men...my dh is never on time for anything!!:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I am just surprised that he even thought to ask...He normally isn't interested in this stuff...
> 
> oh was asking me when i next ovulate lol funny how they dont wana talk about it when we are ovulating or af is due and were testing lolClick to expand...
> 
> So true...but like most men...my dh is never on time for anything!!:haha:Click to expand...

same here lol


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, at boobie abusers!! Lol, you must have caught them from me!!
> 
> Well you can have them back!! They really hurt!!!:growlmad:Click to expand...

:nope: Lmao, I don't want em back!! I only just today decided not to have them surgically removed!! :haha:


----------



## mammag

DH asked if I was ovulating a few days ago, and I was like NO, but all the girls on my forum are :( pity party, lol. I got my pos like the next day! He always asks if I'm ovulating, but only because he wants an excuse to :sex:!


----------



## mammag

Oh, I was stalking random peoples pages and saw on one where this one girl apparently robbed another for $100 for a doppler! Except it was the sign for the currency in England, which my keyboard doesn't have a key for, lol, so I'm not sure how much that is in American money!!


----------



## mammag

Girls!!! Guess what??!! Not only was my O day a full moon, it was a TOTAL LUNAR ECLIPSE!!!!! What are the odds!!!! Omg, I'm so excited :happydance: It's a very powerful sign of fertility!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Oh, I was stalking random peoples pages and saw on one where this one girl apparently robbed another for $100 for a doppler! Except it was the sign for the currency in England, which my keyboard doesn't have a key for, lol, so I'm not sure how much that is in American money!!

Where the hell do you find these people? I go to forums and I don't ever see any of the "good" threads...I usually venture into the sad ones but I don't know it until it is too late:cry:


----------



## mammag

Lol, I'm a random stalker, I click on peoples names all the time and just happen upon the most random shit!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Girls!!! Guess what??!! Not only was my O day a full moon, it was a TOTAL LUNAR ECLIPSE!!!!! What are the odds!!!! Omg, I'm so excited :happydance: It's a very powerful sign of fertility!

You've got this one in the bag!!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

My thighs hurt like someone kicked my a$$ without my knowledge!!!:growlmad: Feels like I ran a marathon..I pretty mush have done nothing but sit on my a$$ for the last few days..:nope:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, I'm a random stalker, I click on peoples names all the time and just happen upon the most random shit!

You need to start sharing with the others...Not nice keeping the crazy all to yourself!!!:wacko:


----------



## mammag

Lol, I'll find her, it's not a thread, just some angry messages on her home page!


----------



## mammag

I just looked up the moon on the day I conceived in my last pregnancy, I know the exact day cuz I was charting, and it was a FULL MOON!! :holly:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, I'll find her, it's not a thread, just some angry messages on her home page!

:rofl:


----------



## mammag

https://www.babyandbump.com/member.php?u=55837

Here's her page, and if you click on the angry girls name, you'll find that she is not the only one who has been burned!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

100 pounds = about $165.00, lol


----------



## mammag

Goodness, I would be super pissed :growlmad:


----------



## mammag

Dmom, did you see my full moon, total lunar eclipse comment a couple of posts back? You should be excited too!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I am very excited for you! I did notice these things, but since I am not 100% sure on the OV date, I didn't want to get my hopes up!

I do think this is a lucky thread, however!


----------



## mammag

It doesn't matter, it's good for all of us, lol, we were all either ovulating, or trying to implant or something like that, it's gotta be good for all of us no matter where we were!!! PMA! PMA!


----------



## dachsundmom

Honey, I have plenty of PMA, lol. I just tend to assume I will be disappointed and that way, if I am, I don't end up a basket case, lol.


----------



## mammag

I should be like that, you'd think I would learn after all this time that being so positive is just leading up to a huge let down in a few days time, I just really really would like to have my :bfp: before we make this move next month.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok so Black Swan was totally freaky...The Dilemma was stupid and 10 minutes into it we turned it off...Watching True Grit now and so far it is great!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok so Black Swan was totally freaky...The Dilemma was stupid and 10 minutes into it we turned it off...Watching True Grit now and so far it is great!

I can't even remember which move The Dilemma is? Lol. Have you seen the Hangover? Totally not kid appropriate, but funny as hell!


----------



## mammag

Mrs. S---*SPOILER ALERT* :haha:
Love True Grit, HATED Black Swan, didn't wanna say that before you watched it, but I really freaking hated it, can't believe it won all of those awards.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I should be like that, you'd think I would learn after all this time that being so positive is just leading up to a huge let down in a few days time, I just really really would like to have my :bfp: before we make this move next month.

Do you know where you are going?


----------



## mammag

Love The Hangover, think the dilemma is similar if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I just looked up the moon on the day I conceived in my last pregnancy, I know the exact day cuz I was charting, and it was a FULL MOON!! :holly:

And there goes the boobies again!!!:happydance:


----------



## mammag

To the other, far less populated side of Florida, Lake City, but the outskirt country part, it's a little place in the middle of nowhere, 3 bedrooms, which is a lot better than our current 2. I'm super excited about it.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I just looked up the moon on the day I conceived in my last pregnancy, I know the exact day cuz I was charting, and it was a FULL MOON!! :holly:
> 
> And there goes the boobies again!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

See? Special Occasions!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you seen My Best Friend's Girl? Funny too.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> To the other, far less populated side of Florida, Lake City, but the outskirt country part, it's a little place in the middle of nowhere, 3 bedrooms, which is a lot better than our current 2. I'm super excited about it.

You mean Southern Georgia? Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ok so Black Swan was totally freaky...The Dilemma was stupid and 10 minutes into it we turned it off...Watching True Grit now and so far it is great!
> 
> I can't even remember which move The Dilemma is? Lol. Have you seen the Hangover? Totally not kid appropriate, but funny as hell!Click to expand...

Love The Hangover...almost as funny as Due Date and Get Him to the Greek! The Dilemma is Kevin James and Vince Vaughn. Not funny at all.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I really want to see Bridesmaids...lots of people say it's hilarious! Black Swan wasn't what I thought it was going to be...like it wasn't good like people made it out to be. And the girl on girl scenes weren't all that either....dh and I were not impressed :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I really want to see Bridesmaids...lots of people say it's hilarious! Black Swan wasn't what I thought it was going to be...like it wasn't good like people made it out to be. And the girl on girl scenes weren't all that either....dh and I were not impressed :winkwink:

I heard Bridesmaids was pretty good. My Army Ranger BIL went to see it in North Carolina and his wife, who is stationed in Tennessee, went to see it at the same time in a different theater, and she called him to discuss it afterwards, lol.

He said he agreed to do it because she promised daily BJs when they get leave together, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Have you seen My Best Friend's Girl? Funny too.

Who is in that one? Not sure if I have heard of that one...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I really want to see Bridesmaids...lots of people say it's hilarious! Black Swan wasn't what I thought it was going to be...like it wasn't good like people made it out to be. And the girl on girl scenes weren't all that either....dh and I were not impressed :winkwink:
> 
> I heard Bridesmaids was pretty good. My Army Ranger BIL went to see it in North Carolina and his wife, who is stationed in Tennessee, went to see it at the same time in a different theater, and she called him to discuss it afterwards, lol.
> 
> He said he agreed to do it because she promised daily BJs when they get leave together, lol.Click to expand...

Sounds like the negotiations in my house:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Have you seen My Best Friend's Girl? Funny too.
> 
> Who is in that one? Not sure if I have heard of that one...Click to expand...

Kate Hudson


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Have you seen My Best Friend's Girl? Funny too.
> 
> Who is in that one? Not sure if I have heard of that one...Click to expand...
> 
> Kate HudsonClick to expand...

Oh is that the one where guy and girl are friends and then her other friend hooks up with him only for the two of them to find out they belong together?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Have you seen My Best Friend's Girl? Funny too.
> 
> Who is in that one? Not sure if I have heard of that one...Click to expand...
> 
> Kate HudsonClick to expand...
> 
> Oh is that the one where guy and girl are friends and then her other friend hooks up with him only for the two of them to find out they belong together?Click to expand...

Yes, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I'll have to look for it on Redbox soon!


----------



## wanabeamama

just realised af is due a week today :( this tww is going quick :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> just realised af is due a week today :( this tww is going quick :happydance:

You are very lucky!


----------



## MrsStutler

USAFKnineWife said:


> I really want to see Bridesmaids...lots of people say it's hilarious! Black Swan wasn't what I thought it was going to be...like it wasn't good like people made it out to be. And the girl on girl scenes weren't all that either....dh and I were not impressed :winkwink:

Both DH and i loved bridesmaids. It had us laughing the whole time, im actually going to go see it with a friend again tomorrow. I highly recommend it! 
I havent seen black swan and i really have no desire to...just doesnt seem that great to me. I'm all about the comedies I guess.


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I really want to see Bridesmaids...lots of people say it's hilarious! Black Swan wasn't what I thought it was going to be...like it wasn't good like people made it out to be. And the girl on girl scenes weren't all that either....dh and I were not impressed :winkwink:
> 
> Both DH and i loved bridesmaids. It had us laughing the whole time, im actually going to go see it with a friend again tomorrow. I highly recommend it!
> I havent seen black swan and i really have no desire to...just doesnt seem that great to me. I'm all about the comedies I guess.Click to expand...

Are you done with work now? Time to go have some fun!:happydance:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> To the other, far less populated side of Florida, Lake City, but the outskirt country part, it's a little place in the middle of nowhere, 3 bedrooms, which is a lot better than our current 2. I'm super excited about it.
> 
> You mean Southern Georgia? Lol.Click to expand...

Lmao, I meant Live Oak!! :rofl:


----------



## mammag

Everyone left!!! Boo :( :dance: I'm dancing and you can't see me :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Nice moves. Lol. CP is medium, soft, and open. Lol. I suck at CP, so Idk if good or bad.


----------



## dachsundmom

Porkchop got a new shirt today!


----------



## mammag

Lol, I'm not even checking CP since I O'ed this cycle, I drove myself crazy with it last month! I am checking CM though, a good amount of creamy right now.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 223375
> 
> 
> Porkchop got a new shirt today!


Lmao, that is PRECIOUS!


----------



## dachsundmom

I really believe that CP is an indicator of nothing! lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Sorry! I was cooking dinner! Cute shirt Dmom!! I don't mess with that whole CP stuff...I have no clue if I am doing it right anyhow!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Sorry! I was cooking dinner! Cute shirt Dmom!! I don't mess with that whole CP stuff...I have no clue if I am doing it right anyhow!

I figure should all else fail, I can keep buying clothes for the dog! Lol

I tried to buy him a stroller, but DH looked at me like I needed to be committed! :wacko:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Sorry! I was cooking dinner! Cute shirt Dmom!! I don't mess with that whole CP stuff...I have no clue if I am doing it right anyhow!

Knifewife! Game of thrones on in 8 minutes!!!! :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I see nothing wrong with that...but this comes from a person who buys as many outfits for her dog as she does her kids...I really want to get the cat some cute shirts but I think he might get a bit pissed if I tried to put one on him lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Sorry! I was cooking dinner! Cute shirt Dmom!! I don't mess with that whole CP stuff...I have no clue if I am doing it right anyhow!
> 
> Knifewife! Game of thrones on in 8 minutes!!!! :)Click to expand...

OH YEAH! I just hate that it is the season finale...:cry:


----------



## mammag

I know, but True Blood and that new show Wilfred starts, oh and falling skies! That premiers tonight but comes in the middle of my two shows, so I'm going to have to watch it later, going to have to watch it later.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I know, but True Blood and that new show Wilfred starts, oh and falling skies! That premiers tonight but comes in the middle of my two shows, so I'm going to have to watch it later, going to have to watch it later.

Yeah we have the DVR set to record Falling Skies..One show I really miss is Stargate Universe...I hate that they just cancelled it...no closure..nothing:cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Have you seen Warehouse 13?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok so what is the difference in the dotted crosshairs on FF and the straight red lined crosshairs?


----------



## harri

Hey everyone! Looks like I'm well behind you guys now :( I hope you dont mind me staying on the thread even though I haven't ovulated yet! 

I got a pre ov temp today :) which means I didn't miss the egg whilst I was sick at the weekend - and I jumped on dh yesterday :) It was some fun bd'ing! (he thinks I've ovulated and I'm gonna keep it that way :))

Hope everyone is feeling good today! Bring on the bfps! :)


----------



## wanabeamama

helllllppppppp i had a huge drop in temp???????????


----------



## harri

Stay calm - this could be implantation!!! Any cramps? I 9dpo is quite early to get AF temp drops I would have thought! Xxx


----------



## Christinapo

USAFKnineWife said:


> I really want to see Bridesmaids...lots of people say it's hilarious! Black Swan wasn't what I thought it was going to be...like it wasn't good like people made it out to be. And the girl on girl scenes weren't all that either....dh and I were not impressed :winkwink:

I just watched Bridesmaids last night and it was hilarious!! Definitely recommend you girls watch it. :thumbup:


----------



## Christinapo

wanabeamama said:


> helllllppppppp i had a huge drop in temp???????????

Let's se what happens to your temp tomorrow morning. If it goes back up again, then you're still on track! :flower:


----------



## Christinapo

mammag said:


> Girls!!! Guess what??!! Not only was my O day a full moon, it was a TOTAL LUNAR ECLIPSE!!!!! What are the odds!!!! Omg, I'm so excited :happydance: It's a very powerful sign of fertility!

OMG! I have never heard of that! That makes me excited as well? I OVd that day too.


----------



## suffolksarah

wanabeamama said:


> just realised af is due a week today :( this tww is going quick :happydance:

Same here!!! super quick!


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Stay calm - this could be implantation!!! Any cramps? I 9dpo is quite early to get AF temp drops I would have thought! Xxx

yes i have been cramping some sharp and some dull ache's my boobs are unbeleivebly sore i mean driving hurts walking hurts and even the shower hurt :(
ive never done charting bbt before so i dont know whats normal and whats not hmmmm
how are you today?


----------



## harri

I'm good thanks!!! Still not ovulated but I'm actually feeling good about it all! 

I think it sounds promising! You should stay positive and see what tomorrow's temp brings! Look on FF pregnancy chart gallery and compare! Fx'd foe you! Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> I'm good thanks!!! Still not ovulated but I'm actually feeling good about it all!
> 
> I think it sounds promising! You should stay positive and see what tomorrow's temp brings! Look on FF pregnancy chart gallery and compare! Fx'd foe you! Xx

thanks im just scared to get my hopes up :nope: i have noticed a couple of other things that i have never had before but im not going to symptom spot :coffee: lol

if your temp stays up or go,s higher tomorrow will that mean you ovulated cos it looks like you have :) fx hope you :sex:


----------



## dachsundmom

@harri- of course you can stay! This is not one of those testing together threads, we're just a group of friends chit chatting, lol.

@wanabe-ummm, the temp drop is good! let's see what it does tomorrow....

This could be a lucky thread!


----------



## mammag

Agreeing with Dmoms post!!!!

OMG, Knifewife! Game of thrones really let me down, the killing let me down even more, I'm very disappointed in my shows :( The killing was such a let down I'm seriously considering going over and running my mouth on the website some. Pricks :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## Icca19

Hey harri I'm right there with ya, I stll haven't. Ovulated yet (CD21 now) I really really really needs some advice and input on my chart. I had a huge temp dip this morning. The weird part about it was I got up sometime in the early morning because I was SO hot, went back to bed and tossed in turned, I felt like I was burning up and couldn't help but thinking....I wonder what my temp is is bet its high. 
I never took my temp until my normal time (7 am) and it was really LOW. 
I'm SO lost right now. I thought id wake up and see a temp spike not dip. 
Oh and still no + OPK.....although I did just take one and its sitting in the bathroom as I type lol

Tell me what you girls think......https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/342b2c/


----------



## mammag

That is quite a dip! We usually get surges of estrogen that trigger our body's Lh surge, which can sometimes (but not always) be seen on our charts, if that's what is happening here, you should see your surge today or tomorrow!


----------



## Icca19

Oh I hope so. I'm not trying to stress about it but its hard not to.
I'm susposed to go to the Drs today to have my progesterone levels checked but I think its pointless
If my progesterone levels rised (to indicate O) then my charts would have shown a rise in temps (right?) AND I was also thinking ....if me getting up early in the AM wouldn't have made my temp dip, shouldn't it have been higher. Although I did lay back down for at least 2 hours before taking my at 7, so my body had enough time to get back to BBT. 
I don't think I'm going to go to the Drs but I am going to call and talk to a nurse lol

I need to go check on that OPK, its been longer than 4 minutes now


----------



## Icca19

oh boy! Its darker than any others iv taken. This isn't a FMU, its an hour later, so idk if that would make it darker because the levels are still higher but iv used these tests all week with FMU and none have been this dark so....hopefully that's a good sign. I only have 5 more strips left, I want to do some mid day testing to see what those are like.
Iv been on FF all morning after that huge temp dip and iv noticed that a lot of girls get a dip then there temps spkie way up (either over time or all at once) 
I can't wait to go to bed so I canwake up to temp again....hopefully its another day closer to a BFP!


----------



## mammag

Yay!! I'd bet that strip will go positive today or tomorrow!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

@mammag- how many DPO did we decide we were? Lol


----------



## mammag

Ok girls, I know you all are going to think I'm completely nuts, but I swear there is a super faint line on my test today? Couldn't pick it up in a photo, it's way too early right? As in not even possible right? I hate getting my hopes up :(


----------



## mammag

Lmao, going to stick with six, my symptoms are corresponding with my previous cycles at 6 dpo so, I'm thinking FF may have been right after all, but I still think if I did O that day it was late at night/early the next morning.


----------



## Icca19

Not really that early....can't you count today as 8DPO instead of 6DPO....or could today really be 4 DPO for you? Idk lol I remember you saying you could adjust your DPO accordingly because of some confusion earlier .
Hey! Anything is possible and if its twins you'd def have a higher amount of HCG earlier!


----------



## mammag

Lmao, twins would be amazing!! 6 dpo is the high side of my maybe O date though :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Stay calm - this could be implantation!!! Any cramps? I 9dpo is quite early to get AF temp drops I would have thought! Xxx
> 
> yes i have been cramping some sharp and some dull ache's my boobs are unbeleivebly sore i mean driving hurts walking hurts and even the shower hurt :(
> ive never done charting bbt before so i dont know whats normal and whats not hmmmm
> how are you today?Click to expand...

At least you are getting what could be an "implantation" dip...My dips are so slight that I seriously doubt I have implanted much less will get a :bfp:...the :bfn: everyday doesn't help:cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Agreeing with Dmoms post!!!!
> 
> OMG, Knifewife! Game of thrones really let me down, the killing let me down even more, I'm very disappointed in my shows :( The killing was such a let down I'm seriously considering going over and running my mouth on the website some. Pricks :growlmad: :haha:

Well if you go over to HBO then you might see my dh over there...:wacko: I was really disappointed in it all. I knew it all beforehand (damn wikipedia!) but still...I hate that they spent time on crap...like the old man (hand) that isn't as old as he puts on. And how about the Queen committing more incest...ick! :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

@ mammag- you have to post the pic. It's an unspoken rule. Lol. Just give us an invert too.

@AFwife- still early, chin up!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Ok girls, I know you all are going to think I'm completely nuts, but I swear there is a super faint line on my test today? Couldn't pick it up in a photo, it's way too early right? As in not even possible right? I hate getting my hopes up :(

It is not too early! I have heard that twins show up super early:winkwink: Apparently it is far too early for me:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> @ mammag- you have to post the pic. It's an unspoken rule. Lol. Just give us an invert too.
> 
> @AFwife- still early, chin up!

You know if you test you HAVE to put up a pic! At the moment my "smartphone" is off to the manufacturer cause Samsung bites on making useful firmware...apparently mine being updated will fry my phone...WHUCK? So they gave me a shit loner phone...NOT A SMARTPHONE...not even touchscreen...I am one away from a freaking flip phone:growlmad: I am so mad...I dont even have anyone's phone numbers cause apparently you can mount an sd card from a smart phone to one that is not...It will erase the card...:growlmad: And he kicker is...if anything happens to this shit phone I will owe Best Buy $150....say what? It's not even worth that much...I just want my Fascinate back:cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I can't even take a proper picture of my :bfn: inverted to stare at with this piece of dog poo!!


----------



## mammag

I'll post it, you really can't see it on the pic though, pay attention to the bottom of the test, it's almost like the dye pooled at the bottom of where the line should be? Which means it's probably a faulty test, but I'll post it for you guys anyway, there is definitely something there IRL.


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/6dpo.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/6dpoI.jpg

See what I mean about the dye pooling at the bottom of the test line?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I'll post it, you really can't see it on the pic though, pay attention to the bottom of the test, it's almost like the dye pooled at the bottom of where the line should be? Which means it's probably a faulty test, but I'll post it for you guys anyway, there is definitely something there IRL.

Mine was like that too...you can see a little bit of dye at the bottle along the edge of where the line should be...I am not gonna fool myself into thinking differently though...I took a pic with the "negative" setting and I couldn't see anything so I know it is a :bfn:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/6dpo.jpg
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/6dpoI.jpg
> 
> See what I mean about the dye pooling at the bottom of the test line?

I see it...I would take another one...Do you still have your FMU in a cup?


----------



## mammag

Nope, made myself throw it out so I wouldn't waste sticks, I'll test again first thing in the morning though for sure.


----------



## mammag

And there is a 'rest of the line' lol, it's just not dark enough for the camera to pic up, but it could have sucked up the pooled dye or something like that, boo, wonder what I did wrong.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

:growlmad: BOO! HISS!! Ok I guess we can wait!:haha:


----------



## mammag

Lol :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

See you can't see crap on mine...shitty camera...:growlmad:

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/0620110823.jpg

I don't think there is really anything to see anyhow...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> See you can't see crap on mine...shitty camera...:growlmad:
> 
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/0620110823.jpg
> 
> I don't think there is really anything to see anyhow...

Is that Wondfo?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I dunno...Got them from a site in Canada...they don't have any brand markings on them...just the blue handle that says hcg


----------



## rjc110402

Hi ladies! Wow..it's been a week since I've been able to get on here and it's gonna take me another week just to read all the posts!!! LOL. How is everyone??? Is anyone else POS every day lately like me? :)


----------



## mammag

we all are RJ, lol, we all are!! I can't really see your test knifewife, :( Sad Face, You've got to get a better camera!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well hopefully I will have my phone back in 3-5 days...that's what they said...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well hopefully I will have my phone back in 3-5 days...that's what they said...

Phone back in 3-5 days, lol. Hellz no! As you guys can probably tell, I buy cell phones constantly, lol. My poor DH gets nervous whenever a Verizon commerical comes on and I see the new phones!:wacko:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well hopefully I will have my phone back in 3-5 days...that's what they said...
> 
> Phone back in 3-5 days, lol. Hellz no! As you guys can probably tell, I buy cell phones constantly, lol. My poor DH gets nervous whenever a Verizon commerical comes on and I see the new phones!:wacko:Click to expand...

lol, not mine! last night I went to the store and he was like "call me if you need me! Oh no wait, you're a loser" I'm the only person left in the world that doesn't carry a cell phone.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well hopefully I will have my phone back in 3-5 days...that's what they said...
> 
> Phone back in 3-5 days, lol. Hellz no! As you guys can probably tell, I buy cell phones constantly, lol. My poor DH gets nervous whenever a Verizon commerical comes on and I see the new phones!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> lol, not mine! last night I went to the store and he was like "call me if you need me! Oh no wait, you're a loser" I'm the only person left in the world that doesn't carry a cell phone.Click to expand...

Yep! Lol.:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Did anyone else have the website go down on them? Lol


----------



## mammag

I only just now was able to get it to come up!! Sucks!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

YES! And it was doing it yesterday too! I was starting to worry that I wouldn't be able to get back on here today :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> YES! And it was doing it yesterday too! I was starting to worry that I wouldn't be able to get back on here today :wacko:

Ok. I'm not totally nuts then.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> YES! And it was doing it yesterday too! I was starting to worry that I wouldn't be able to get back on here today :wacko:
> 
> Ok. I'm not totally nuts then.Click to expand...

.... I don't know if I'd say that..... :rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

:rofl:


----------



## mammag

Boo, I'm still sick guys, wonder how long this is going to stick around, especially since I can't take anything without convincing myself that it completely screwed up my chances this month!


----------



## dachsundmom

FU both! Lol. I do mean that with love in my heart. Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Sure you do...sure:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

On the TWW there's a post about watery eyes being a symptom. Maybe that comes after the OV eye pain? Lol.


----------



## mammag

Lmao, no watery eyes here, TBH, I feel kind of good (despite the cold) no pregnancy symptoms at all if I'm being honest with myself :( No bitchiness, not tired, slept very well last night even. :shrug: I'm just not sure.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well...hmm...I've had that too...but in all honestly I am not expecting a :bfp: this month...don't know why..I just don't..


----------



## mammag

Don't think like that knifewife! It's way too early to count yourself out! We GOT this!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well...hmm...I've had that too...but in all honestly I am not expecting a :bfp: this month...don't know why..I just don't..

No one is out & frankly not one symptom here either.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I don't know...I just don't feel like it's my month...I want to...but you know if you start feeling that way then you start letting yourself think that every little thing is a symptom and at the end when AF shows then you are devastated...kwim? Better to just think ahead to next cycle and if for some reason you do get that :bfp: then that's great..if not then you don't hurt as bad....


----------



## mammag

Ok girls, I need some doggy advice!! The environment is so different down here, and there are so many freaking stray cats outside that I am having the worst time keeping the fleas off of my Bella girl :( I don't know what else to try and need some suggestions!!! I feel so bad for her. She only goes outside for a few moments as she hates it outside and does her business very quickly, but she still picks up fleas every time and the baths and collars just aren't working!!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I don't know...I just don't feel like it's my month...I want to...but you know if you start feeling that way then you start letting yourself think that every little thing is a symptom and at the end when AF shows then you are devastated...kwim? Better to just think ahead to next cycle and if for some reason you do get that :bfp: then that's great..if not then you don't hurt as bad....

I totally get it.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I don't know...I just don't feel like it's my month...I want to...but you know if you start feeling that way then you start letting yourself think that every little thing is a symptom and at the end when AF shows then you are devastated...kwim? Better to just think ahead to next cycle and if for some reason you do get that :bfp: then that's great..if not then you don't hurt as bad....
> 
> I totally get it.Click to expand...

Yeah, me too for sure.


----------



## mammag

No puppy advice?? :cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Do you treat her with the Frontline? It works well for our doggy. He goes out alot and we live next to woods so he gets the occasional tick.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Ok girls, I need some doggy advice!! The environment is so different down here, and there are so many freaking stray cats outside that I am having the worst time keeping the fleas off of my Bella girl :( I don't know what else to try and need some suggestions!!! I feel so bad for her. She only goes outside for a few moments as she hates it outside and does her business very quickly, but she still picks up fleas every time and the baths and collars just aren't working!!

Go to Walmart, they make a store brand version of Frontline called Pet Amour, love it. Then get Adams carpet stuff and go ahead and use it, if you see them on the puppy, assume you have them in your house. The fleas are in the sand year round, you need to treat all year. You can also bring them in on your shoes.


----------



## Icca19

Ok so I really want to POAS. I took that OPK AT 830 this morning. I haven't went pee since 10am. Right now its 1230. I really really really want to test again soon because I think I'm ovulating (or am about to) my boobs hurt today. Not to mention the crazt dip this morning
Should I POAS ?! 
I'm really going to hold off until about 1:00 _ 1:30 this way it will have been like 3 hours that have passed since the last bathroom visit.
What to do? What to do? 
What would you girls do?


----------



## mammag

Pet Amour, awesome, is it okay for small dogs? She's not a puppy, but she is under 3lbs. And I do treat the house, but I'm sure it doesn't matter since she keeps bringing them in! I have tried front line, it just doesn't seem to keep the new ones off of her :(


----------



## Icca19

Mammag wash everything in your house (spary what you can't wash) then go to walmart and get the cheapest version of the stuff you put on the back of there neck....that stuff should do the trick


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> No puppy advice?? :cry:

Hello, keep reading. Lol.


----------



## mammag

I think you should, if it was dark this morning and you are getting ready to surge or are surging it will only get darker!! And my positives even show up through diluted urine :) :test: !! No pressure :devil:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> No puppy advice?? :cry:
> 
> Hello, keep reading. Lol.Click to expand...

Lol, we all posted those at the same time!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Pet Amour, awesome, is it okay for small dogs? She's not a puppy, but she is under 3lbs. And I do treat the house, but I'm sure it doesn't matter since she keeps bringing them in! I have tried front line, it just doesn't seem to keep the new ones off of her :(

It's fine. You might have to buy the puppy version bc of her weight. Don't bathe the day before or day after treatment. Yes, just keep treating the house and empty vacuum each time. If it's a bagless vacuum, I spray the filter with spray to kill whatever is on there. If you go to the vet at Petsmart, buy one Capstar pill. It kills what is on the dog now & then put the drops on. You don't need a script, you just can't buy it over the counter.


----------



## mammag

Hmm, wonder where the Petsmart is down here? Thanks guys, I'm going to go pet shopping tomorrow after I force DH to leave me the car!


----------



## Icca19

I'm going to test (DH is just going to have to get me some more lol)
Ill be back at 1:31 with results


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Hmm, wonder where the Petsmart is down here? Thanks guys, I'm going to go pet shopping tomorrow after I force DH to leave me the car!

So you sit at home without a car or phone? Lol. I would go crazy. Lol. You are a strong woman.


----------



## mammag

Lol @ 1:31!!!

Usually I do have the car, but he's sick so he took it today in case he needed to come home early, oh and did I mention that he has a truck (that I can't fit the kids in) and a motorcycle? Lol, but he always wants to take my freaking car. Oh and look, someone is stealing our thread idea out there!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> I'm going to test (DH is just going to have to get me some more lol)
> Ill be back at 1:31 with results

I will be waiting! Lol.


----------



## mammag

Here she is, she's my angel, she does not know she is a dog, my neighbors always say I should change her name to Princess cuz she acts so snobby!! :) 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0571.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Here she is, she's my angel, she does not know she is a dog, my neighbors always say I should change her name to Princess cuz she acts so snobby!! :)
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0571.jpg

awww..she's adorable!


----------



## dachsundmom

The minute you said 3 pounds I knew Yorkie or Chihuahua. Lol. Very cute!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here's my Dobi...

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/dobi.jpg


----------



## mammag

Awww, your dog is super cute too!!! Look how lovey it is with you :) 
Bella is actually a Chihuahua-Pomeranian mix! The AKC doesn't recognize them as of yet, but the designer dog people do, lol, she's a "Chiranian" :) 

Her parents were also both full size, she just never did get any bigger, vet says she's fine though, just small, and that "fluke" small dogs like her are they breed teacups!


----------



## mammag

But, just so you know, I would NEVER breed her!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok so what is the difference in the dotted crosshairs on FF and the straight red lined crosshairs?


Anyone???


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ok so what is the difference in the dotted crosshairs on FF and the straight red lined crosshairs?
> 
> 
> Anyone???Click to expand...

Oh crap, lol, saw that and was going to answer but I forgot to! They will dot your crosshairs when you have conflicting signs of ovulation after your O date, like fertile CM or another positive OPK, it's just their way of saying, we 'think' you ovulated on this day but there are possible signs of a different O day.


----------



## mammag

See, I just looked, you recorded watery cm, so they dotted your cross hairs.


----------



## mammag

It's 1:31 Icca!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn work today. I am missing everything. Lol.

@mammag- my BIL has a chiweenie. Lol. And good for no breeding!

@knine- love the dog & great pic of you! What mammag said on the crosshairs.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ok so what is the difference in the dotted crosshairs on FF and the straight red lined crosshairs?
> 
> 
> Anyone???Click to expand...
> 
> Oh crap, lol, saw that and was going to answer but I forgot to! They will dot your crosshairs when you have conflicting signs of ovulation after your O date, like fertile CM or another positive OPK, it's just their way of saying, we 'think' you ovulated on this day but there are possible signs of a different O day.Click to expand...

Hmm...that shouldn't have watery cm..it should be creamy...guess I put the wrong one...Sometimes I add my "specifics and they don't take either....gotta add them twice...:nope:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok now that I changed it to the right thing it gave me the straight lines again....I don't know why it was in there like that....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Damn work today. I am missing everything. Lol.
> 
> @mammag- my BIL has a chiweenie. Lol. And good for no breeding!
> 
> @knine- love the dog & great pic of you! What mammag said on the crosshairs.

Thank you...yeah um excuse the squinty eyes lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Anyone see we have a competing thread? Lol.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Anyone see we have a competing thread? Lol.

Lol, yeah, I just mentioned it a couple of posts back, it's eerily similar :rofl:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ok so what is the difference in the dotted crosshairs on FF and the straight red lined crosshairs?
> 
> 
> Anyone???Click to expand...
> 
> Oh crap, lol, saw that and was going to answer but I forgot to! They will dot your crosshairs when you have conflicting signs of ovulation after your O date, like fertile CM or another positive OPK, it's just their way of saying, we 'think' you ovulated on this day but there are possible signs of a different O day.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm...that shouldn't have watery cm..it should be creamy...guess I put the wrong one...Sometimes I add my "specifics and they don't take either....gotta add them twice...:nope:Click to expand...

If I have EWCM or Watery CM after O I always just add it in my notes so they don't dot my crosshairs, cuz I really hate that!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Damn work today. I am missing everything. Lol.
> 
> @mammag- my BIL has a chiweenie. Lol. And good for no breeding!
> 
> @knine- love the dog & great pic of you! What mammag said on the crosshairs.
> 
> Thank you...yeah um excuse the squinty eyes lolClick to expand...

I'm Korean. Squinty eyes are all I know. Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Damn work today. I am missing everything. Lol.
> 
> @mammag- my BIL has a chiweenie. Lol. And good for no breeding!
> 
> @knine- love the dog & great pic of you! What mammag said on the crosshairs.
> 
> Thank you...yeah um excuse the squinty eyes lolClick to expand...
> 
> I'm Korean. Squinty eyes are all I know. Lol.Click to expand...

OMG! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Glad I could make you laugh!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I about peed my pants at that one!!! :rofl: Thanks!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I about peed my pants at that one!!! :rofl: Thanks!

It's my job. Lol.


----------



## Icca19

It was the same as the other one this morning. Not any darker not any lighter. 
I guess I'm ok with that
Just talked to a nurse at my Drs and I'm going in to have my progesterone checked. I hope I get a + OPK by then. . . . This is driving me crazy, hope every cycle doesn't turn out like this


----------



## mammag

You guys have to check out this freaking website, UN-BE-LIEVABLE!!!

https://www.vhemt.org/

FYI, vhem stands for Voluntary Human Extinction Movement


----------



## wanabeamama

ok i swear i could see somthing but its not really showing in the pic lol you girls are tuning me into a poasa lol
 



Attached Files:







20062011836.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 15









20062011836 2.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> ok i swear i could see somthing but its not really showing in the pic lol you girls are tuning me into a poasa lol

I swear I see something! Do you see color?


----------



## harri

Thats a LINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that's so a line to me!

What colour is the line?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> You guys have to check out this freaking website, UN-BE-LIEVABLE!!!
> 
> https://www.vhemt.org/
> 
> FYI, vhem stands for Voluntary Human Extinction Movement


:saywhat:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> ok i swear i could see somthing but its not really showing in the pic lol you girls are tuning me into a poasa lol

I can see something too!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

it looked very pale pink its gone a bit dull now its dried i took the picture after about 7 or 8 minuits


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> it looked very pale pink its gone a bit dull now its dried i took the picture after about 7 or 8 minuits

Test again in the morning!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I think this is it!!! :happydance: Do another one!!!! :test:


----------



## harri

Got my fx'd tightly for you!!!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Omg this is so exciting!


----------



## mammag

I see it too!! Knew this was going to be a lucky thread!!!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

i wana wait till thursday i have 2 frer left 1 for thursday 12 dpo and 1 for sunday when af is due im scared its the closest think ive ever had to seeing 2 lines...ish


----------



## harri

This is amazingly exciting :) xx


----------



## wanabeamama

omg can you really see it honestly?????? think im gona cry lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> i wana wait till thursday i have 2 frer left 1 for thursday 12 dpo and 1 for sunday when af is due im scared its the closest think ive ever had to seeing 2 lines...ish

OMG! No way! How can you hold out for that long?? I would be lining up the sticks on the floor and just peeing on them all!!!!:haha:

But I am nuts! :wacko:


----------



## harri

Until Thursday? That's so long! :( Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Like hell for Thursday! Lol


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> i wana wait till thursday i have 2 frer left 1 for thursday 12 dpo and 1 for sunday when af is due im scared its the closest think ive ever had to seeing 2 lines...ish
> 
> OMG! No way! How can you hold out for that long?? I would be lining up the sticks on the floor and just peeing on them all!!!!:haha:
> 
> But I am nuts! :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl: hahahahahahahahahah omg you just made me pee lol


----------



## wanabeamama

i know thursday.... im just very scared of seeing bfn atleast ill have 2 days of thinking i might have bfp lol


----------



## harri

Test tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go ooonnnnnnn!!!!!! 

Love peer pressure lol! 

Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

If you have a line, which we all see, and it has color in the time frame...this is it!!!


----------



## harri

Yes I totally agree! We've all seen the live, all you gotta do is test tomorrow and your life could be changed! :) xxxxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> i wana wait till thursday i have 2 frer left 1 for thursday 12 dpo and 1 for sunday when af is due im scared its the closest think ive ever had to seeing 2 lines...ish
> 
> OMG! No way! How can you hold out for that long?? I would be lining up the sticks on the floor and just peeing on them all!!!!:haha:
> 
> But I am nuts! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: hahahahahahahahahah omg you just made me pee lolClick to expand...

Then go pee on something...preferrably a test!!! :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS. Lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

ok you twisted my arm ill test with fmu tomorrow :/
ok couple of questions. Whats the dip about then surly if it was implantation dip today it would be too soon but i had a small dip a couple of days ago :/
today i felt like af came or i peed myself a little my pants were wet hehe sorry lol
when i got my smaller dip i think 6dpo i had a sharp stab in the night that woke me up????
Oh im just sooooo nervous right now i dont want to work myself up for nothing x


----------



## dachsundmom

A dip at six days is not unheard of. Just on the early side.


----------



## wanabeamama

does the fact that i have farley short cycles make any diference?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> does the fact that i have farley short cycles make any diference?

If you have a LP of 10+ you're considered ok. I've heard of women getting positive on less.


----------



## Icca19

Wanabeamama I'm. So excited for you! 
Test! Test! Test! First thing in the am....that's if you actually get some sleep lol


----------



## wanabeamama

i will try and get some sleep i more excited to see what my temp will do tomorrow after the big dip i got today lol i dont have any of the same brand test so i hope the frer can pic it up .

Oh is asking for some :sex: but im trying to avoid it i dont want him to knock the egg off the wall lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> i will try and get some sleep i more excited to see what my temp will do tomorrow after the big dip i got today lol i dont have any of the same brand test so i hope the frer can pic it up .
> 
> Oh is asking for some :sex: but im trying to avoid it i dont want him to knock the egg off the wall lol

Lol. Seriously?


----------



## Icca19

Once that eggy is attached its there for the next 9 months lol


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> does the fact that i have farley short cycles make any diference?
> 
> If you have a LP of 10+ you're considered ok. I've heard of women getting positive on less.Click to expand...

my LP is 15 days.


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: haha


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> i will try and get some sleep i more excited to see what my temp will do tomorrow after the big dip i got today lol i dont have any of the same brand test so i hope the frer can pic it up .
> 
> Oh is asking for some :sex: but im trying to avoid it i dont want him to knock the egg off the wall lol

This is amazing ! Definitely something I would think too lol xx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> i will try and get some sleep i more excited to see what my temp will do tomorrow after the big dip i got today lol i dont have any of the same brand test so i hope the frer can pic it up .
> 
> Oh is asking for some :sex: but im trying to avoid it i dont want him to knock the egg off the wall lol
> 
> This is amazing ! Definitely something I would think too lol xxClick to expand...

glad im not the only loon on bnb lol


----------



## wanabeamama

does anyone watch spartacus blood and sand???


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> does anyone watch spartacus blood and sand???

I've never heard of it, maybe it's a UK only show. And yes, i did just set my stove on fire trying to boil water, lol!:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> i will try and get some sleep i more excited to see what my temp will do tomorrow after the big dip i got today lol i dont have any of the same brand test so i hope the frer can pic it up .
> 
> Oh is asking for some :sex: but im trying to avoid it i dont want him to knock the egg off the wall lol
> 
> This is amazing ! Definitely something I would think too lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> glad im not the only loon on bnb lolClick to expand...

You know what they say....Crazy can spot crazy....That's how we all ended up in this thread together...:rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> does anyone watch spartacus blood and sand???
> 
> I've never heard of it, maybe it's a UK only show. And yes, i did just set my stove on fire trying to boil water, lol!:wacko:Click to expand...

Ramen again? :haha: I thought that you didn't cook...tsk tsk


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I'm making DH grill tonight...which means other than maybe some potato side dish I don't have to cook!! WOO HOO!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> does anyone watch spartacus blood and sand???
> 
> I've never heard of it, maybe it's a UK only show. And yes, i did just set my stove on fire trying to boil water, lol!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Ramen again? :haha: I thought that you didn't cook...tsk tskClick to expand...

Spaghetti and I can, I just hate it and I am not patient enough, lol. We were going to grill, but it is raining. When I get desperate for sides I get them from KFC, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone watch spartacus blood and sand???
> 
> I've never heard of it, maybe it's a UK only show. And yes, i did just set my stove on fire trying to boil water, lol!:wacko:Click to expand...

its full of half naked men fighting and having sex with slave girls but the leading lady has fertility problems she thought it was her husband so shes been sleeping with all the gladiators lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> does anyone watch spartacus blood and sand???
> 
> I've never heard of it, maybe it's a UK only show. And yes, i did just set my stove on fire trying to boil water, lol!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Ramen again? :haha: I thought that you didn't cook...tsk tskClick to expand...
> 
> Spaghetti and I can, I just hate it and I am not patient enough, lol. We were going to grill, but it is raining. When I get desperate for sides I get them from KFC, lol.Click to expand...

Good idea...I usually made homemade french fries...you know the ones that still have the skin on them...Dh likes them cause they are like the new ones at Wendy's


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> does anyone watch spartacus blood and sand???
> 
> I've never heard of it, maybe it's a UK only show. And yes, i did just set my stove on fire trying to boil water, lol!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> its full of half naked men fighting and having sex with slave girls but the leading lady has fertility problems she thought it was her husband so shes been sleeping with all the gladiators lolClick to expand...

Sounds interesting...


----------



## wanabeamama

well its time for me to go to bed lets see what the morning has in store for me eeeeeek


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> well its time for me to go to bed lets see what the morning has in store for me eeeeeek

Sleep well and FX'd for a good testing day tomorrow!!:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

We will all be anxiously waiting !! 
Good luck!


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope we get to see the first BFP for out thread in the morning!


----------



## mammag

Good Luck tomorrow Wannabe!! I can't wait to see your test!!! Just left the pool, had to do something besides obsess for a few hours!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Good Luck tomorrow Wannabe!! I can't wait to see your test!!! Just left the pool, had to do something besides obsess for a few hours!

Oh, it's getting bad for me, lol. :wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

SO what is everyone doing? We just finished dinner and are watching Tombstone.


----------



## dachsundmom

Am I the only one who doesn't know what half of these TV shows are? lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, yes, yes you are :wacko:


----------



## mammag

Sooo, girls, can I take some nyquil? It's tylenol and not ibuprofen, so what do you think? I really feel like poo :(


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Sooo, girls, can I take some nyquil? It's tylenol and not ibuprofen, so what do you think? I really feel like poo :(

You want the politically correct answer or my honest one? Lol

If pregnant, you do not share a blood supply with the LO at this point, so I am ok with it. For those that stalk, please don't debate me on this one, lol. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Sooo, girls, can I take some nyquil? It's tylenol and not ibuprofen, so what do you think? I really feel like poo :(
> 
> You want the politically correct answer or my honest one? Lol
> 
> If pregnant, you do not share a blood supply with the LO at this point, so I am ok with it. For those that stalk, please don't debate me on this one, lol. Just my personal opinion.Click to expand...

I agree.:thumbup:


----------



## mammag

Yeah, I'm not worried about affecting any babies quite yet, just wondering if you've heard anything about it affecting implantation? Can't be too careful :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, for the sleeping part, no problem. If the ingredient that knocks you out is an antihistamine, there is a small chance, and I mean small, that it could make implantation tougher. I would tell you to dr. google this one, but you won't get a straight forward answer.

It's like haircolor, you read you shouldn't do it, but my roots get touched up every month, lol!


----------



## mammag

Lol, it does have antihistamine, gonna go consult Dr. Google now :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, it does have antihistamine, gonna go consult Dr. Google now :)

This should be good! Lol


----------



## mammag

Copied and Pasted
"HPTs, impatience and new research.....

I am back yet again. I did a FET last month and it did not work. I just did another transfer of two beautiful blasts on Friday. My progesterone was low at my last beta and my "stress" hormones were up.
Two very important things I learned are:
1) Do not (DO NOT) work out hard anytime around your transfer. Even if you do not bounce or impact. The body elevates the "Flight or fight" hormones in your body and it is not good for implantation. I am a trainer/instructor in NYC and this is hard for me !!!
2) Do not take benedryll (sp?) or any other anti-histamine as it can block implantation. I had NEVER heard that and knew that it was a drug deemed safe for pregnancy.

I wanted to share those two things so that nobody would have to look back and regret......."

No Nyquil for me :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Pretty much any over the counter drug that knocks you out is going to be an antihistamine; anti-motion sickness pills are too.


----------



## Icca19

Well iv just spent the night googling "ovulation temp dip"
I think my super low temp this morning was a good sign that somethings about to happen. 

Do any of you get a temp dip before you O?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Mammag-have you watched Falling Skies yet?


----------



## harri

Any news wannabeamana? I see you've had a temp rise :) 

Xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm waiting too!


----------



## wanabeamama

morning ladies i did a frer thismoring there was another faint line but i cant tell if it has colour i will try n post a pic but im at work and theres lots of nosey people around i cant do it on my phone so it would mean doing it on the work computer unless i email it to someone??


----------



## Icca19

What's the word wannabeamamma?!


----------



## wanabeamama

here it is i had to take it apart cos of the reflection on the plastic case.
 



Attached Files:







21062011844.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## wanabeamama

invert
 



Attached Files:







21062011844-001.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Icca19

I see it! I see it! 

Congrats! 

This is the first BFP of this thread....and many more to come!


----------



## mammag

I see a line too! I can't wait for tomorrows test!! It's like a T.V. drama up in here!!!!


----------



## mammag

Ok girls, I have a serious question, and I am NOT symptom spotting either, but I feel like someone kicked me in the stomach. It hurts but not like a belly ache, it hurts like a bruise almost, if I roll over on it or touch it, it's just very tender, can you pull a muscle in your stomach? The pain starts just an inch or so under my belly button and spreads out, IYKWIM?


----------



## wanabeamama

haha i dont know if i see colou tho but it came up straight away :) i havnt seen any line at all on a frer before even when its been sat in my bag for 3 days lol, 
i hope mother nature isnt playing tricks on me for not symptom spotting :/ im soooo nervous


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Ok girls, I have a serious question, and I am NOT symptom spotting either, but I feel like someone kicked me in the stomach. It hurts but not like a belly ache, it hurts like a bruise almost, if I roll over on it or touch it, it's just very tender, can you pull a muscle in your stomach? The pain starts just an inch or so under my belly button and spreads out, IYKWIM?

 My arms feel bruised and 2 bruises have appeard on my arm thismorning??
I hope its a good sighn for you fx


----------



## mammag

I'm not thinking it's a sign though? The pain is no where near my uterus or anything like that, it's too high up for that, it just started hurting in the middle of the night, maybe I hurt myself swimming, but I've never hurt my STOMACH before! Lol, who could do that but me!? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

@wanabe- YAY!!!! this is just so exciting. Can't wait to see the progression!

@mammag- you've been sick; it is very possible you've been coughing in your sleep or just restless and it made you sore. I don't think this is a symptom, lol.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> @mammag- you've been sick; it is very possible you've been coughing in your sleep or just restless and it made you sore. I don't think this is a symptom, lol.

Ahhah! The coughing, genius!! That's probably what it is, I didn't think it was a symptom either :) 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/7dpo.jpg
Todays Test


----------



## dachsundmom

@mammag- tell me what you see IRL, bc I swear I see something on the bottom one!


----------



## mammag

I'm bored girls!!!!! I slept like SHIT last night, it's gonna be a long day :(


----------



## mammag

I know, I saw it, that's why I took another one, lol. But I'm not going to get excited about it just yet, it's still super early.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama & mammag- I see something on BOTH of your tests!! So exciting!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I know, I saw it, that's why I took another one, lol. But I'm not going to get excited about it just yet, it's still super early.

I can see it better than yesterday's, so I am going to take that as a good sign!


----------



## mammag

God I hope so, the only thing is, my chart is almost identical to last months, the only thing different is I had EWCM almost throughout my entire LP last cycle and it's just creamy now, but there is a good amount of it, and my cervix is very tightly closed, and my cervix is NEVER very tightly closed, as I've had two big bouncing baby boys ripped out of it, lol. Other than those two minor things though, which could mean ANYTHING, everything feels exactly the same as other months.


----------



## rjc110402

mammag said:


> I'm bored girls!!!!! I slept like SHIT last night, it's gonna be a long day :(

Same here! I kept waking up I swear every damn hour...and in a pool of sweat! And my bbs hurt, but it's more like on the breast bone for some reason. I don't know if I may have pulled something or what. I'm 11dpo today, but waiting until thursday to test..if I can control myself that is!! :wacko:


----------



## mammag

rjc110402 said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I'm bored girls!!!!! I slept like SHIT last night, it's gonna be a long day :(
> 
> Same here! I kept waking up I swear every damn hour...and in a pool of sweat! And my bbs hurt, but it's more like on the breast bone for some reason. I don't know if I may have pulled something or what. I'm 11dpo today, but waiting until thursday to test..if I can control myself that is!! :wacko:Click to expand...

Lol, your my hero, no way I could wait that long to test!! My boobs are hurting like crazy, they died down after O but are killing me again, but that is normal for me in my 2ww, bbs hurt throughout, it's not even fair :nope:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well mine are :bfn: again today. The first one I took the dye didnt run right cause it is still all on the sides almost like it tried to stick there for another line...so I took another one and it is stark white...I am not going to fool myself and hope i know they are :bfn:


----------



## mammag

and I only slept bad cuz I passed out after we got back from the pool for almost 3 hours, which guaranteed me a sleepless night, but did NOT stop the kids from getting up at 7 AM!


----------



## rjc110402

mammag said:


> rjc110402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I'm bored girls!!!!! I slept like SHIT last night, it's gonna be a long day :(
> 
> Same here! I kept waking up I swear every damn hour...and in a pool of sweat! And my bbs hurt, but it's more like on the breast bone for some reason. I don't know if I may have pulled something or what. I'm 11dpo today, but waiting until thursday to test..if I can control myself that is!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, your my hero, no way I could wait that long to test!! My boobs are hurting like crazy, they died down after O but are killing me again, but that is normal for me in my 2ww, bbs hurt throughout, it's not even fair :nope:Click to expand...

same here. I always get sore bbs during the 2ww. Most of the early pg symptoms are identical to the witch. I took a test 3 days ago and it was negative...I'm not that strong hahaha. But trust me, I have 1 left and it keeps calling my name!!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well mine are :bfn: again today. The first one I took the dye didnt run right cause it is still all on the sides almost like it tried to stick there for another line...so I took another one and it is stark white...I am not going to fool myself and hope i know they are :bfn:

I'm sorry :hugs: it's really hard to see :bfn: that late in your LP :( But it really doesn't mean anything, 25% get :bfn: at 11 dpo, so that's 1 in 4! So your far from out of the game!


----------



## dachsundmom

@USAFwife-
I totally agree with mammag, but I can say that I am feeling out as well. My body feels just like it does the week before AF...the crampy thing. And if one person says the words "implantation pain" I will send you a strongly worded message! lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, (cough, cough implantation pain, cough) :rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> @USAFwife-
> I totally agree with mammag, but I can say that I am feeling out as well. My body feels just like it does the week before AF...the crampy thing. And if one person says the words "implantation pain" I will send you a strongly worded message! lol

I was having some sharp cramps/pains last night. I have just been feeling off...Light headed when I bend over...dizzy..sour stomach almost to the point of nausea...I am chalking it all up to perhaps a summer cold...had another nose bleed yesterday...not flowing but a lot of dried blood when I blow my nose..I'm sure it's from the heat...maybe


----------



## mammag

Well, your temps are still holding strong, that's for sure! No drops in there at all!! I wonder how long your LP usually is.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well last month it was 16 days...But that was my first time charting. I usually had a 28 day cycle and last month I went to 31 days so I really can't say. I also ovulated early this month...sigh...I just don't think it's my month..


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, (cough, cough implantation pain, cough) :rofl:

Have you heard the one about the road to Hell being paved in good intentions? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well last month it was 16 days...But that was my first time charting. I usually had a 28 day cycle and last month I went to 31 days so I really can't say. I also ovulated early this month...sigh...I just don't think it's my month..

Hang in there!:hugs:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, (cough, cough implantation pain, cough) :rofl:
> 
> Have you heard the one about the road to Hell being paved in good intentions? LolClick to expand...

Lmao, I believe I have.... :haha:


----------



## mammag

there went B&B again.


----------



## Aliciatm

hey mammag how are you doing today?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> there went B&B again.

I am not enjoying the error messages I keep getting...:growlmad:


----------



## Aliciatm

yeah b&b hasnt been pulling up for me i had to reboot my computer to get it to pull up :(


----------



## mammag

I'm good! Bored though.


----------



## mammag

Did you guys notice our 'rival' thread faded into nothingness?


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Did you guys notice our 'rival' thread faded into nothingness?

I've noticed a lot this morning! Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Did you guys notice our 'rival' thread faded into nothingness?
> 
> I've noticed a lot this morning! Lol.Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Aliciatm

lol i know the feeling. you guys are lucky you guys have oed.. im still waiting lol


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Did you guys notice our 'rival' thread faded into nothingness?

pahahahah NO ONE CAN COMPETE WITH THE ALMIGHTY THREAD THAT IS OURS mwuahahahah :gun:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Did you guys notice our 'rival' thread faded into nothingness?
> 
> I've noticed a lot this morning! Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: LMAO


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Did you guys notice our 'rival' thread faded into nothingness?
> 
> pahahahah NO ONE CAN COMPETE WITH THE ALMIGHTY THREAD THAT IS OURS mwuahahahah :gun:Click to expand...

You are so very right! Lol. I am just so stinking excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## mammag

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcBaTrhPFWo&annotation_id=annotation_727699&feature=iv

you guys have GOT to watch this, it's freaking hilarious.


----------



## Aliciatm

Bahahaha.....


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't play videos at work...I am pushing it as it is!


----------



## mammag

Lol, well don't forget to watch it later!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, well don't forget to watch it later!

There is currently a strange man in my house...he is here to fix the sheetrock in the bathroom...he has just now asked to use my phone and then promptly walked outside with it...:dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, well don't forget to watch it later!
> 
> There is currently a strange man in my house...he is here to fix the sheetrock in the bathroom...he has just now asked to use my phone and then promptly walked outside with it...:dohh:Click to expand...

That's not good at all! WTH is going on today, lol?:growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, well don't forget to watch it later!
> 
> There is currently a strange man in my house...he is here to fix the sheetrock in the bathroom...he has just now asked to use my phone and then promptly walked outside with it...:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> That's not good at all! WTH is going on today, lol?:growlmad:Click to expand...

This dude is your typical worker dude...all dirty with paint all over him too...I hate it when they come do stuff and dh goes to work. He took my phone to call his boss cause he didn't show up with any of the tools he needed to do the job:growlmad:


----------



## Aliciatm

oh wow. he wasnt prepared. lol. thats a no good thing. i bet his boss was mad.. haha... who does that.. goes to do a job without having his tools


----------



## rjc110402

Aliciatm said:


> oh wow. he wasnt prepared. lol. thats a no good thing. i bet his boss was mad.. haha... who does that.. goes to do a job without having his tools

In one word - morons :)


----------



## Aliciatm

exactly... lol more like ignoramus


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, well don't forget to watch it later!
> 
> There is currently a strange man in my house...he is here to fix the sheetrock in the bathroom...he has just now asked to use my phone and then promptly walked outside with it...:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> That's not good at all! WTH is going on today, lol?:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> This dude is your typical worker dude...all dirty with paint all over him too...I hate it when they come do stuff and dh goes to work. He took my phone to call his boss cause he didn't show up with any of the tools he needed to do the job:growlmad:Click to expand...

I feel your pain! :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, well don't forget to watch it later!
> 
> There is currently a strange man in my house...he is here to fix the sheetrock in the bathroom...he has just now asked to use my phone and then promptly walked outside with it...:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> That's not good at all! WTH is going on today, lol?:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> This dude is your typical worker dude...all dirty with paint all over him too...I hate it when they come do stuff and dh goes to work. He took my phone to call his boss cause he didn't show up with any of the tools he needed to do the job:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel your pain! :hugs:Click to expand...

Well he said that his boss is going to stop by...guess give him what he needs to do the job. He is making sooo much noise and the little one is still sleeping...not for long I am sure...:growlmad:


----------



## mammag

I had a completely crazy cable guy one time, like I can't even describe his level of off the charts nuts, he scared me so bad I called my FIL (who is the president of a motorcycle club and been in jail for attempted murder :rofl:) to come and sit with me while the crazy dude (who swore he knew me from some FBI agency) fixed my cable.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I had a completely crazy cable guy one time, like I can't even describe his level of off the charts nuts, he scared me so bad I called my FIL (who is the president of a motorcycle club and been in jail for attempted murder :rofl:) to come and sit with me while the crazy dude (who swore he knew me from some FBI agency) fixed my cable.

AH JEEZ...He was a nutjob!! :rofl: I just texted dh...maybe he will come home...


----------



## mammag

Lol, you can never be too careful with repairmen, I watch CSI, I know how they roll.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, you can never be too careful with repairmen, I watch CSI, I know how they roll.

Oh Sweet Jesus, you're one of those, lol. :wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, you can never be too careful with repairmen, I watch CSI, I know how they roll.

IKR! Totally! :gun:


----------



## rjc110402

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I had a completely crazy cable guy one time, like I can't even describe his level of off the charts nuts, he scared me so bad I called my FIL (who is the president of a motorcycle club and been in jail for attempted murder :rofl:) to come and sit with me while the crazy dude (who swore he knew me from some FBI agency) fixed my cable.
> 
> AH JEEZ...He was a nutjob!! :rofl: I just texted dh...maybe he will come home...Click to expand...

I HATE it when we have workers at the house and it's just me and the kids, plus all the other kids I watch. I have a home daycare business and watch 4 other kids full time. So whenever we do have someone come to the house for whatever reason, I always ask my neighbor to "keep an eye out" for me. :)


----------



## rjc110402

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, you can never be too careful with repairmen, I watch CSI, I know how they roll.
> 
> IKR! Totally! :gun:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Aliciatm

just hilarious.. you guys make me laugh.. yeah You can never be to careful there are lots of nut jobs out there. hahaha... we need girl repairmen haha


----------



## mammag

Why can't I just FAST FORWARD through the next couple of days, I'm slowly going insane over here!! I wonder if I've got it in me to not test for a few more days.... Hmmmm, we shall see.


----------



## Aliciatm

goodluck when is your af due


----------



## mammag

14dpo=AF


----------



## Aliciatm

so you got a couple more days to go.. fun stuff.. I know its so hard not to POAS.. im going crazy bc i cant even pee on an opk yet


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Why can't I just FAST FORWARD through the next couple of days, I'm slowly going insane over here!! I wonder if I've got it in me to not test for a few more days.... Hmmmm, we shall see.

Nope...no way...you should test once a day like me....Come on...you know you want too:winkwink:


----------



## Aliciatm

lol yeah you know you wanna... :)
I know i so would if i were you..


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Why can't I just FAST FORWARD through the next couple of days, I'm slowly going insane over here!! I wonder if I've got it in me to not test for a few more days.... Hmmmm, we shall see.
> 
> Nope...no way...you should test once a day like me....Come on...you know you want too:winkwink:Click to expand...

I've been doing the same thing, but I am just not feeling it anymore! :cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Why can't I just FAST FORWARD through the next couple of days, I'm slowly going insane over here!! I wonder if I've got it in me to not test for a few more days.... Hmmmm, we shall see.
> 
> Nope...no way...you should test once a day like me....Come on...you know you want too:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I've been doing the same thing, but I am just not feeling it anymore! :cry:Click to expand...

Me either:cry:..Doesn't mean I won't still test for shits and giggles..


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Why can't I just FAST FORWARD through the next couple of days, I'm slowly going insane over here!! I wonder if I've got it in me to not test for a few more days.... Hmmmm, we shall see.
> 
> Nope...no way...you should test once a day like me....Come on...you know you want too:winkwink:Click to expand...

You know I will! Lol, right up till 11 dpo, when my first pee of the day just sits there in the cup all day cuz I'm too scared to test and see a :bfn:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Why can't I just FAST FORWARD through the next couple of days, I'm slowly going insane over here!! I wonder if I've got it in me to not test for a few more days.... Hmmmm, we shall see.
> 
> Nope...no way...you should test once a day like me....Come on...you know you want too:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I've been doing the same thing, but I am just not feeling it anymore! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Me either:cry:..Doesn't mean I won't still test for shits and giggles..Click to expand...

Me too!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Why can't I just FAST FORWARD through the next couple of days, I'm slowly going insane over here!! I wonder if I've got it in me to not test for a few more days.... Hmmmm, we shall see.
> 
> Nope...no way...you should test once a day like me....Come on...you know you want too:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> You know I will! Lol, right up till 11 dpo, when my first pee of the day just sits there in the cup all day cuz I'm too scared to test and see a :bfn:Click to expand...

You have lines! Lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, not good ones, you remember my line from last cycle don't you? It was freaking beautiful, I cried when I saw it, but it was wrong, lol, so it's going to take more than a teeny tiny squinter to get me excited this month!


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm trying to find some silver lining here! Lol


----------



## rjc110402

mammag said:


> Lol, not good ones, you remember my line from last cycle don't you? It was freaking beautiful, I cried when I saw it, but it was wrong, lol, so it's going to take more than a teeny tiny squinter to get me excited this month!

I know what you mean. Last month I had 2 BFP then I started a couple days later, chemical preg. So this month I'm trying not to get too worked up. I didn't even chart temps this cycle.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I just want to see 2 lines...I might just do an opk to see them...lol


----------



## mammag

Mine wasn't a chemical, just a super evil and convincing evap. I didn't get anymore after that one. I just want a nice dark pretty line that no one has to squint or tilt their screens to see!!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> I just want to see 2 lines...I might just do an opk to see them...lol

Lol, I used all mine or I would totally be peeing on them right now.


----------



## dachsundmom

I have some of the Answer ones left...I am sure they will give me the nice dark line, lol. I can't believe I am saying this, but I want the Wondfo HPT to give me an evap. I am going to try holding my hair dryer to it when I get home, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I can't even get an evap with mine


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I can't even get an evap with mine

We're not taking it easy girls! :nope:


----------



## mammag

Taking it easy is freaking impossible, lol, I tried, I failed (miserably) I'm just going to give in to the craziness! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Taking it easy is freaking impossible, lol, I tried, I failed (miserably) I'm just going to give in to the craziness! :haha:

So if we change the name of the thread does that mean the stlkers won't find us? LOL :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Taking it easy is freaking impossible, lol, I tried, I failed (miserably) I'm just going to give in to the craziness! :haha:
> 
> So if we change the name of the thread does that mean the stlkers won't find us? LOL :happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl: I seriously doubt it would throw them off..


----------



## harri

Hey guys! Looks like we have dome BFP's on the way :) 
And I've still not ovulated lol! I don't mind though, the closer I ovulate to Sunday, the closer I am to testing on our 1 year wedding anniversary whilst I'm chilling by the pool in southern Spain :) xxxx


----------



## harri

I want to know who the stalkers are!!! I love a bit of gossip lol!! Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Hey guys! Looks like we have dome BFP's on the way :)
> And I've still not ovulated lol! I don't mind though, the closer I ovulate to Sunday, the closer I am to testing on our 1 year wedding anniversary whilst I'm chilling by the pool in southern Spain :) xxxx

That sounds perfect! :happydance:


----------



## harri

***some BFP's lol

I think a TWW in the sun relaxing will help!! :) xx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> ***some BFP's lol
> 
> I think a TWW in the sun relaxing will help!! :) xx

Most definitely!


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Mine wasn't a chemical, just a super evil and convincing evap. I didn't get anymore after that one. I just want a nice dark pretty line that no one has to squint or tilt their screens to see!!

same here i just cant get excited im scared thats its all a big evil trick from the witch :(


----------



## MrsStutler

Hellooooo Ladies!

I didn't manage to get online for more than a few seconds yesterday and as always have about 10 pages to read back on, we are a chatty little bunch!

Somebody in this group has just got to get a bfp this round! 

Harri- a tww in Spain sounds heavenly...now that's a distraction!

Got the call from the nurse at my doctors office and explained what all was going on and she is going to talk to my doctor and see what they can do for me. No answers, but I feel better that they didn't say just come back in a week. I was joking before when I said you gals might lap me and we will all end up on next cycle together...but it's starting to look like that might happen!:haha:

I'm trying really hard not to over analyze and obsess about stuff...but mammag is soooo right taking it easy is not possible. So far I think we are actually doing pretty well though. I don't see too much crazy symptom spotting going on at least!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I am having some wicked back pain and cramps..


----------



## mammag

MrsStutler said:


> Hellooooo Ladies!
> 
> I didn't manage to get online for more than a few seconds yesterday and as always have about 10 pages to read back on, we are a chatty little bunch!
> 
> Somebody in this group has just got to get a bfp this round!
> 
> Harri- a tww in Spain sounds heavenly...now that's a distraction!
> 
> Got the call from the nurse at my doctors office and explained what all was going on and she is going to talk to my doctor and see what they can do for me. No answers, but I feel better that they didn't say just come back in a week. I was joking before when I said you gals might lap me and we will all end up on next cycle together...but it's starting to look like that might happen!:haha:
> 
> I'm trying really hard not to over analyze and obsess about stuff...but mammag is soooo right taking it easy is not possible. So far I think we are actually doing pretty well though. I don't see too much crazy symptom spotting going on at least!!

I agree!! We might be getting the slightest bit frantic, but we're no where near total freak out mode, very mild symptom spotting and no mad crazy testing (that I know of :ninja:). So all in all I think we are doing good! Oh and we are not all convinced we are pregnant, which is wayy more than I can say for most 2ww'ers!!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> I am having some wicked back pain and cramps..

I was cramping in the grocery store just now so much that I thought I was getting ready to come on :( I just don't think I got it this month :( But now that I've ovulated around the same time for two months in a row, maybe next month I will get the BD timed better.


----------



## MrsStutler

Yes, we are doing quite well...everybody may pat themselves on the back now:thumbup: I think being away from all of the TWW posts of "omg my thumb itched...I'm totally pregnant!" has really helped.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

And I am having some pains under my ribs...I am pretty sure that whatever this dude sprayed on the bathroom wall (white foamy stuff) and now the paint is not helping...I am really sensitive to smell...I have a horrible headache now...:cry:


----------



## mammag

I know!! I've only been in there a handful of times, and haven't clicked on ANY symptoms spotting threads!! Mainly it's to go back to our last thread and compare what I was feeling at this DPO last month to this month :)


----------



## MrsStutler

USAFKnineWife said:


> And I am having some pains under my ribs...I am pretty sure that whatever this dude sprayed on the bathroom wall (white foamy stuff) and now the paint is not helping...I am really sensitive to smell...I have a horrible headache now...:cry:

Uhg...I too am cursed with a sensitive nose. Stuff like paint, cleaner or adhesive stuff always give me a headache. Is the weather ok to open some windows? Hope you feel better:hugs::flower:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I am having some wicked back pain and cramps..
> 
> I was cramping in the grocery store just now so much that I thought I was getting ready to come on :( I just don't think I got it this month :( But now that I've ovulated around the same time for two months in a row, maybe next month I will get the BD timed better.Click to expand...

I totally think you have it this month!:thumbup:

BTW...Can you have a look at my chart and tell me what the 5,4,3,2,1 under stats is..with the 2 being pink? I don't quite understand that part...


----------



## mammag

that is the countdown to the day FF says you can accurately tests, and the pink is when it thinks you are going to start your period based on previous cycles.


----------



## dachsundmom

@Mrs. S- I am glad that your doctor didn't brush you off! Hopefully you will get some answers.

I don't really feel like this is it for me this month either and I am not sure how much better I can time BD; I might do a Clomid month next cycle.


----------



## mammag

I want clomid :( I'll triple the dose and have quadruplets!!


----------



## mammag

I'm making chicken and dumplings tonight!! Making the chicken right now and it smells like HEAVEN!!! Yum, can't wait for supper time :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I'm making chicken and dumplings tonight!! Making the chicken right now and it smells like HEAVEN!!! Yum, can't wait for supper time :)

Yeah, I posted last night that I set my stove on fire boiling water, so :brat:, to you! Lol.

If your doc has offerd the Clomid, why not go for it? A one month trial is not a bad thing and the drug is cheap!


----------



## mammag

Ok PET PEEVE ALERT: It really really drives me crazy when people comment on posts without reading the entire OP. It just really makes me mad, if they're not going to take the time to READ it; then they should definitely not take time to ANSWER it!! Ok, rant over :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Ok PET PEEVE ALERT: It really really drives me crazy when people comment on posts without reading the entire OP. It just really makes me mad, if they're not going to take the time to READ it; then they should definitely not take time to ANSWER it!! Ok, rant over :)

What did I do now? LOl


----------



## MrsStutler

mammag said:


> I'm making chicken and dumplings tonight!! Making the chicken right now and it smells like HEAVEN!!! Yum, can't wait for supper time :)

mmmmm....sounds delicious...now I'm hungry and I just ate breakfast!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I'm making chicken and dumplings tonight!! Making the chicken right now and it smells like HEAVEN!!! Yum, can't wait for supper time :)
> 
> Yeah, I posted last night that I set my stove on fire boiling water, so :brat:, to you! Lol.
> 
> If your doc has offerd the Clomid, why not go for it? A one month trial is not a bad thing and the drug is cheap!Click to expand...

I'm seriously considering it, but since I left my FS in Ohio when we left there in February I'm not going to go through the whole referral process and all that till we get moved to our permanent home next month, I just don't wanna get one here and then have to get a new one in just a few weeks time, kwim? So, maybe by the time I get a new FS I'll be more convinced on the whole Clomid front!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Ok PET PEEVE ALERT: It really really drives me crazy when people comment on posts without reading the entire OP. It just really makes me mad, if they're not going to take the time to READ it; then they should definitely not take time to ANSWER it!! Ok, rant over :)
> 
> What did I do now? LOlClick to expand...

Lmao, not any of you guys, it's mostly newbies, and a few idiots...


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I'm making chicken and dumplings tonight!! Making the chicken right now and it smells like HEAVEN!!! Yum, can't wait for supper time :)
> 
> Yeah, I posted last night that I set my stove on fire boiling water, so :brat:, to you! Lol.
> 
> If your doc has offerd the Clomid, why not go for it? A one month trial is not a bad thing and the drug is cheap!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm seriously considering it, but since I left my FS in Ohio when we left there in February I'm not going to go through the whole referral process and all that till we get moved to our permanent home next month, I just don't wanna get one here and then have to get a new one in just a few weeks time, kwim? So, maybe by the time I get a new FS I'll be more convinced on the whole Clomid front!Click to expand...

Do you have an ob/gyn now that would do it and refer you to someone in Live Oak? Which is a great area BTW.


----------



## mammag

I know! I'm stoked about moving there, and yeah I have an OB here, Dr. Faben. Did you know that Florida is like the epicenter for reproductive medicine? There are a million reproductive clinics down here. I don't know that factually, I just see them everywhere! I didn't think to ask for a referral over there, maybe I will give them a call. I wonder if my OB back home could refer me to one down here. They know me better.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I know! I'm stoked about moving there, and yeah I have an OB here, Dr. Faben. Did you know that Florida is like the epicenter for reproductive medicine? There are a million reproductive clinics down here. I don't know that factually, I just see them everywhere! I didn't think to ask for a referral over there, maybe I will give them a call. I wonder if my OB back home could refer me to one down here. They know me better.

I am sure they would, if not your insurance company will help you find one that takes your plan. I started Clomid with my OB, not a RE. So it is possible not to wait.


----------



## mammag

OB's can prescribe it? I did not know that. So I don't even need a new FS?


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> OB's can prescribe it? I did not know that. So I don't even need a new FS?

No, lol. My OB does it, as well as any monitoring he feels is necessary and said if I decided I wanted IUI/IVF he would move me on at that point. But he said as long as I was only looking at the drug and/or injectibles route, he could handle all of it. I'm unexplained, like you, so I am not treating any actual diagnosis.


----------



## mammag

I just hope my new one will be as nice as my old one. My one before that made me start all over again when I got my BFP after one year, even though I m/c because he said that I got pregnant 'relatively quickly' those were his words, relatively quickly my ass, and I had to wait one whole more year before he referred me to the FS.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> OB's can prescribe it? I did not know that. So I don't even need a new FS?
> 
> No, lol. My OB does it, as well as any monitoring he feels is necessary and said if I decided I wanted IUI/IVF he would move me on at that point. But he said as long as I was only looking at the drug and/or injectibles route, he could handle all of it. I'm unexplained, like you, so I am not treating any actual diagnosis.Click to expand...

The unexplained is super ridiculous isn't it. My mom had 7 kids before she was 24 years old, my big sister has four already, my LITTLE sister has 3 and she's only 22, that whole fertility running in the family crap is just that; crap!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I just hope my new one will be as nice as my old one. My one before that made me start all over again when I got my BFP after one year, even though I m/c because he said that I got pregnant 'relatively quickly' those were his words, relatively quickly my ass, and I had to wait one whole more year before he referred me to the FS.

Mine told me after 3-4 months is long enough for a healthy woman, regardless of age. They are all so different


----------



## mammag

They are all very very different, I told one that my LP was short (back when it was 9 days long) and she had no idea what an LP even was! She was just an OB though, not an FS, but she still should have known!


----------



## dachsundmom

Of course they should've known. Mine is all about it; the minute I asked for Clomid, he said fine.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> OB's can prescribe it? I did not know that. So I don't even need a new FS?

The one time (cycle) that I took Clomid I got it from the Women's Clinic at the AFB...Didn't get it from my OB or anything. I wasn't monitored either more than likely because of that reason. My OB told me with my age that after 3 or 4 months if I didn't get pregnant on my own he would give me Clomid if I wanted. I would probably try Soy first and will do so next cycle...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> OB's can prescribe it? I did not know that. So I don't even need a new FS?
> 
> The one time (cycle) that I took Clomid I got it from the Women's Clinic at the AFB...Didn't get it from my OB or anything. I wasn't monitored either more than likely because of that reason. My OB told me with my age that after 3 or 4 months if I didn't get pregnant on my own he would give me Clomid if I wanted. I would probably try Soy first and will do so next cycle...Click to expand...

I am terrified of soy, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

I really think that AF is gearing up to show; I feel like I always do and I get the PMS crap for a full week prior.


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> I really think that AF is gearing up to show; I feel like I always do and I get the PMS crap for a full week prior.

Hey now, none of that! Substitute that "S" for an "A" right now young lady:haha:

So my cousin, who is 7wks pregnant, keeps commenting on how sick she is on facebook...is it evil that I am secretly thinking "serves you right getting pregnant before me...jerk..."? I remember talking with her about us maybe starting to TTC back in December and she was saying how they didn't want another kid right now....and bam...she's pregnant now.


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I really think that AF is gearing up to show; I feel like I always do and I get the PMS crap for a full week prior.
> 
> Hey now, none of that! Substitute that "S" for an "A" right now young lady:haha:
> 
> So my cousin, who is 7wks pregnant, keeps commenting on how sick she is on facebook...is it evil that I am secretly thinking "serves you right getting pregnant before me...jerk..."? I remember talking with her about us maybe starting to TTC back in December and she was saying how they didn't want another kid right now....and bam...she's pregnant now.Click to expand...

Yes, mam. Lol. Thank you for the reality check. I get secretly very jealous when I hear people others announce their BFPs when they weren't really trying...awful, I know. But then I remember that we will all be the ones to announce ours someday and I would want/expect my friends to be happy for me. We will be complaining too about feeling awful; no one can spend days at a time hanging over a toilet and be thankful for it every stinking second, lol. Besides, I always feel that the big karmic wheel will bite me in the as* if I think too negatively about others. But I secretly do it anyway, lol. :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Ha! I'm the same way! I just know if I hate someone for being pregnant that I'll never ever get pregnant again!! But it's kind of hard not too! Like the hugely pregnant manager here who when I told we wanted another, just gave me this disbelieving look of disgust and was like "why" and looked at my two boys, and at that point the hate was pretty freaking instant.


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I would've moved right then and there, lol!


----------



## mammag

Just posted this over in the preg test gallery, figured the girls would get a kick outta it! 
But you guys should totally make one up too :)

O second line, why do you treat me so bad?
Every time I don't see you, it makes me SO sad

O second line, where did you go?
I could have sworn I just seen you, when the light hit you just so.

O second line, why are you so cruel?
why are you the exception, and not the rule...

O second line, your brother control,
is always so prompt; but HE's not my goal!

O second line, please hear my cries
and show bright and bold in front of my eyes

My ode to the elusive second line!
Add yours and lets get our mind off this 2ww!!!


----------



## Icca19

Hows everyone......my day was horrible! 
My tire on my car just flew off ! Everyone is ok but were all a little shook up. just cant wait to relax on the couch with DH and watch tv. Its been a long day.

I also got to go to the Drs and have some blood work done. I still havent got my pos OPK and my temp tjis morning was as low as yesterdays.....weird. Two days in a row of super low tempsthe dr said if my progesterone levels are not normal, and considering everything else [like not ovulating] he might put me on clomid.
Idk kinda want to see what my body doeson its own


----------



## mammag

I'm very glad everyone is OK Icca!! How scary that must have been! And if I were you, I think I would take the clomid, maybe just try it for one cycle and see if you can get a nice early ovulation? I've always told myself that I just wanted to wait and try things naturally but now I regret it and wish I had gotten the Clomid while I had the chance and not have to go through the whole doctor process again!


----------



## harri

mammag said:


> Just posted this over in the preg test gallery, figured the girls would get a kick outta it!
> But you guys should totally make one up too :)
> 
> O second line, why do you treat me so bad?
> Every time I don't see you, it makes me SO sad
> 
> O second line, where did you go?
> I could have sworn I just seen you, when the light hit you just so.
> 
> O second line, why are you so cruel?
> why are you the exception, and not the rule...
> 
> O second line, your brother control,
> is always so prompt; but HE's not my goal!
> O second line, please hear my cries
> and show bright and bold in front of my eyes
> 
> My ode to the elusive second line!
> Add yours and lets get our mind off this 2ww!!!

This is amazing :) haha I freaking love it :D xxx


----------



## mammag

OMG, my sister just wrote me on FB and said, you need to call me, I have news!! OMG, if she says she's pregnant, I'm going to jump off a bridge!! :wacko:


----------



## harri

Icca19 - my temp was the same again too!! My egg is being shy I think! :) xxx


----------



## Icca19

Right I dont want to wait either but he told me I had to. Then my cycles were getting longer and now that im charting and have proof that im not ovulating he believes me.
He just wants to have DH looked at befoe he gives me anything

I made an appointment for him when or if AF comes I cant wait
Im more excited for this than my tww lol


----------



## harri

mammag said:


> OMG, my sister just wrote me on FB and said, you need to call me, I have news!! OMG, if she says she's pregnant, I'm going to jump off a bridge!! :wacko:

OMG, I hope for your sake she has gas or something hahaha! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> OMG, my sister just wrote me on FB and said, you need to call me, I have news!! OMG, if she says she's pregnant, I'm going to jump off a bridge!! :wacko:

Did you tell her too bad, you don't have a phone? Lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Hows everyone......my day was horrible!
> My tire on my car just flew off ! Everyone is ok but were all a little shook up. just cant wait to relax on the couch with DH and watch tv. Its been a long day.
> 
> I also got to go to the Drs and have some blood work done. I still havent got my pos OPK and my temp tjis morning was as low as yesterdays.....weird. Two days in a row of super low tempsthe dr said if my progesterone levels are not normal, and considering everything else [like not ovulating] he might put me on clomid.
> Idk kinda want to see what my body doeson its own

Omg!


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/sherry.jpg

Omg, I'm done, I'm freaking over it. This'll be her 3rd pregnancy since I started trying and her 5th kid. So over this shit.


----------



## mammag

Oh and she aborted the 2nd of the third pregnancies.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Oh and she aborted the 2nd of the third pregnancies.

Holy Hell! How far along is she? I think I'm going to vomit. No, it's not a sign, lol. I am so sorry.


----------



## mammag

13 wks and 2 days, I'm serious though, this is it, I'm shaking. I can't believe this shit, I couldn't MAKE this shit up. If I'm not pregnant this cycle I'm outta the game for a while, this is just too freaking much.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> 13 wks and 2 days, I'm serious though, this is it, I'm shaking. I can't believe this shit, I couldn't MAKE this shit up. If I'm not pregnant this cycle I'm outta the game for a while, this is just too freaking much.

Don't decide anything now. If you need a break, then ok. But not because your sister is a dumbass.


----------



## mammag

This is too fucking much, I can't stop crying, she just ABORTED a baby a week before christmas, so what does that add up to? It's June, so exactly 3 months later she's pregnant again!! Not to mention the 4 kids that she already doesn't have custody of. It makes me sick, it's not fucking fair. I'm sorry if I'm pity partying here, but I just wish I didn't know, and I wish even more that I didn't hate her so much just cuz she keeps getting what I WANT so easily. Oh and did I mention she just left her husband of 13 years for the 23 year old next door who lives with his MOTHER and doesn't have a job, and that's where SHE is living?? AHHHHHH


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> This is too fucking much, I can't stop crying, she just ABORTED a baby a week before christmas, so what does that add up to? It's June, so exactly 3 months later she's pregnant again!! Not to mention the 4 kids that she already doesn't have custody of. It makes me sick, it's not fucking fair. I'm sorry if I'm pity partying here, but I just wish I didn't know, and I wish even more that I didn't hate her so much just cuz she keeps getting what I WANT so easily. Oh and did I mention she just left her husband of 13 years for the 23 year old next door who lives with his MOTHER and doesn't have a job, and that's where SHE is living?? AHHHHHH

Does she have insurance or any means to provide for her kid? This is just awful and my heart breaks for you!:hugs:


----------



## mammag

Sure, a medical card :( meaning not only is she pregnant and I'm not, but I'm going to be the one paying for it. Amazing day, just told DH and he said that life just isn't fair. But on the that note, I just took another HPT, a little Pee Stick therapy, and either someone upstairs really really hates me, or is throwing me a bone

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/7dpo-1.jpg


----------



## mammag

Do you see that?


----------



## dachsundmom

Honey, I see it. It really is there.


----------



## mammag

I see it too.... I don't know what to think, I'm not going to test anymore till in the morning, only have 5 tests left outta 20 somehow, don't wanna run out before it's too late!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I see it too.... I don't know what to think, I'm not going to test anymore till in the morning, only have 5 tests left outta 20 somehow, don't wanna run out before it's too late!

I think an FRER would pick it up; I am not trying to get your hopes up at all, but I am the last person who would ever blow smoke up your ass!


----------



## mammag

Lol, a girl can use a little smoke every now and then!


----------



## MrsStutler

mammag said:


> Do you see that?

I see it, especially tilting the screen of the laptop back and forth I can really see it! Fxd!!!! 

Oh mammag I am so sorry to hear your sister is getting what you really deserve. Seriously...we should all come over there and...:grr: Uhg...I totally don't blame you for feeling the way you do. I hate when people who don't deserve things get them. I know just how you are feeling and I wish I knew how to make the feeling go away. We're all here for you though!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

Icca19 said:


> Hows everyone......my day was horrible!
> My tire on my car just flew off ! Everyone is ok but were all a little shook up. just cant wait to relax on the couch with DH and watch tv. Its been a long day.
> 
> I also got to go to the Drs and have some blood work done. I still havent got my pos OPK and my temp tjis morning was as low as yesterdays.....weird. Two days in a row of super low tempsthe dr said if my progesterone levels are not normal, and considering everything else [like not ovulating] he might put me on clomid.
> Idk kinda want to see what my body doeson its own

:shock: Woah, glad everybody was ok. I would have really freaked out if that happened. Hope the doc can give you some answers!


----------



## Icca19

I see it mammag! Omg I'm so happy for you! That's two of you with "almost" BFP no no no let's call em how we see em...there's 2 BFPs on this thread! 

I bet I know what your doing tomorrow morning!.....we will all be waiting! 

What symptoms are you havingi know some have been spotted


----------



## Icca19

what dpo day last cycle did that "phantom line" appear?


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, a girl can use a little smoke every now and then!

yeah, but then I wouldn't be me, lol!:happydance:


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> what dpo day last cycle did that "phantom line" appear?

Lol, I'm not sure, I'll go and look now! I'm not going to list any symptoms just yet, afraid to jinx it, but really, I don't have any :(


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> what dpo day last cycle did that "phantom line" appear?
> 
> Lol, I'm not sure, I'll go and look now! I'm not going to list any symptoms just yet, afraid to jinx it, but really, I don't have any :(Click to expand...

I think not having symptoms is the only real symptom, lol.


----------



## mammag

7 dpo! Way to rain on my parade Icca :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

How many DPO are you calling yourself now?


----------



## mammag

Lol, still sticking with 7dpo for now :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, lol. Sounds good to me. If this month isn't it, I think I am taking the rest of the summer off. It's just too unnerving.


----------



## MrsStutler

Well I just heard back from the doctor's office and looks like my doc ordered another Hcg blood test just to be double sure and then she said if it comes back positive then "yay" and go see my other doctor and if comes back negative...go see the other doctor. Man I wish my gp would have taken up women's medicine.

So I will be running down to the office first thing in the morning to get my lab order, hopefully she will call back on Friday and not make me wait the whole weekend. Low hopes for a positive, but at least if it is negative then maybe I can sweet talk the doc into giving me something and get this show on the road.


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> Well I just heard back from the doctor's office and looks like my doc ordered another Hcg blood test just to be double sure and then she said if it comes back positive then "yay" and go see my other doctor and if comes back negative...go see the other doctor. Many I wish my gp would have taken up women's medicine.
> 
> So I will be running down to the office first thing in the morning to get my lab order, hopefully she will call back on Friday and not make me wait the whole weekend. Low hopes for a positive, but at least if it is negative then maybe I can sweet talk the doc into giving me something and get this show on the road.

Can you just go to the other doctor first?


----------



## Icca19

Your chart looks good with that triphasic temp rise the last two days
(That's what's its called or something like that right lol)

I'm still on a low temp dip....what's up with that? Still - OPK
Had that blood work done....two days till results...by the end of the week she said


----------



## mammag

You shouldn't have to sweet talk em! They should give you something to start your period. But maybe you could ask the doc to check your progesterone levels along with your Hcg to see if you have ovulated? Cuz my only worry would be that I JUST ovulated and bringing on a period might mess things up for any little eggy in there.


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Your chart looks good with that triphasic temp rise the last two days
> (That's what's its called or something like that right lol)
> 
> I'm still on a low temp dip....what's up with that? Still - OPK
> Had that blood work done....two days till results...by the end of the week she said

GL!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

I'm not giving up this summer! I need to get prego so I'm not ready to pop when its hot (summer or spring time) id like to have a winter baby lol id be a grumpy prego girl if I was ready to pop and its 80 degrees outside lol


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> Your chart looks good with that triphasic temp rise the last two days
> (That's what's its called or something like that right lol)
> 
> I'm still on a low temp dip....what's up with that? Still - OPK
> Had that blood work done....two days till results...by the end of the week she said

Good Luck for your results!! (lol, did that make sense?) 
My chart actually looks almost identical to last month, so nothing to really be excited about there :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Sure, a medical card :( meaning not only is she pregnant and I'm not, but I'm going to be the one paying for it. Amazing day, just told DH and he said that life just isn't fair. But on the that note, I just took another HPT, a little Pee Stick therapy, and either someone upstairs really really hates me, or is throwing me a bone
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/7dpo-1.jpg

OMG! It's really there!! I see it!!! There is no denying that!!!!:happydance:
And I am so sorry to hear about your sister...sounds like my "friend". Won't go into details but let's just say that it closely mirrors your sister's. :hugs:

If you can get a line now..You can get a line on a FRER now...Come one....don't you wanna??


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> Your chart looks good with that triphasic temp rise the last two days
> (That's what's its called or something like that right lol)
> 
> I'm still on a low temp dip....what's up with that? Still - OPK
> Had that blood work done....two days till results...by the end of the week she said
> 
> Good Luck for your results!! (lol, did that make sense?)
> My chart actually looks almost identical to last month, so nothing to really be excited about there :(Click to expand...

Don't take it for more than what it is, lol. You're in a good place right now!:thumbup:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> Your chart looks good with that triphasic temp rise the last two days
> (That's what's its called or something like that right lol)
> 
> I'm still on a low temp dip....what's up with that? Still - OPK
> Had that blood work done....two days till results...by the end of the week she said
> 
> Good Luck for your results!! (lol, did that make sense?)
> My chart actually looks almost identical to last month, so nothing to really be excited about there :(Click to expand...
> 
> Don't take it for more than what it is, lol. You're in a good place right now!:thumbup:Click to expand...

yeah...wss!:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Oh that's a good way to look at that mammag ! That's why I never take provera
My dr did an hcg test it came back neg he gave me provera I never started a period . I thought that was weird so I called the dr . He thought it was weird too so did some more blood work and an ultrasound and turns out I was prego and the baby didn't make it. It stopped growing at 5 weeks and my body was 8 weeks along...trying to sustain it. There was never a heartbeat :-( 
That's why my dr KNOWS I won't take ANYTHING until he does an untrasound....show me there's nothing there ....then ill take something

Ps....I went to school for sonography...just saying


----------



## dachsundmom

@USAFwife- how are you this evening? I am whiny. Lol.


----------



## MrsStutler

Icca19 said:


> I'm not giving up this summer! I need to get prego so I'm not ready to pop when its hot (summer or spring time) id like to have a winter baby lol id be a grumpy prego girl if I was ready to pop and its 80 degrees outside lol

I'm with ya there, as baby crazy as I am I've seriously contemplated trying to plan not being preggy when it's summer here. 123F and 8 or 9mo along...heck no!!!! Although I have no intentions of actually attempting that...I'll just whine a lot if it were to happen!

Dmom~I have to wait for the test so that I can go to the ob doc and say "see...there is something up...none of this wait a week and come in for another pointless urine test crap, give me damn appointment." I really don't like this doctor, she isn't even a doctor for crying out loud...she's a nurse practitioner! I'd actually be a bit hesitant about taking anything without an ultrasound too, but I just want to get this thing going too. 

I thought about going to school for radiology/sonography but I'd have to travel to Vegas to do the schooling. I'm officially applying for our local nursing program tomorrow though...so nervous about it. It is insanely competitive and hardly anybody I know got in the first go 'round.


----------



## dachsundmom

@Mrs. S- I always think school is a fab idea. I just finished a different degree in March. Not that I've used any of ny education, but oh well. I am hoping to start a PhD program next spring.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> @USAFwife- how are you this evening? I am whiny. Lol.

Well I am starting to calm down but I was super pissed off...Walgreens and my doctor royally screwed up my prescription and I did alot of driving today (with the babies) and it was not a fun time....:growlmad: Thankfully the kids were so good...

On another note...I cooked up some Chicken Ramen for dh and the kids...yummo!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @USAFwife- how are you this evening? I am whiny. Lol.
> 
> Well I am starting to calm down but I was super pissed off...Walgreens and my doctor royally screwed up my prescription and I did alot of driving today (with the babies) and it was not a fun time....:growlmad: Thankfully the kids were so good...
> 
> On another note...I cooked up some Chicken Ramen for dh and the kids...yummo!:thumbup:Click to expand...

You didn't set the stove on fire, did you? Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @USAFwife- how are you this evening? I am whiny. Lol.
> 
> Well I am starting to calm down but I was super pissed off...Walgreens and my doctor royally screwed up my prescription and I did alot of driving today (with the babies) and it was not a fun time....:growlmad: Thankfully the kids were so good...
> 
> On another note...I cooked up some Chicken Ramen for dh and the kids...yummo!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't set the stove on fire, did you? Lol.Click to expand...

:haha: No...I am pretty savvy in the kitchen...:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Then I am jealous of you! Lol. We ate Burger King.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Then I am jealous of you! Lol. We ate Burger King.

After the day I have had that was all that I could manage:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Then I am jealous of you! Lol. We ate Burger King.
> 
> After the day I have had that was all that I could manage:cry:Click to expand...

I am sorry. I hope you got good pills! Lol.


----------



## mammag

:) I'm can't go get an FRER, DH is here and doesn't understand why I would need any other test than what I have right here!! 

Sorry you had a bad day knifewife! pharmacies can really be a nuisance I've noticed.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> :) I'm can't go get an FRER, DH is here and doesn't understand why I would need any other test than what I have right here!!
> 
> Sorry you had a bad day knifewife! pharmacies can really be a nuisance I've noticed.

Men! Lol. This is why ny DH and I bank separately. Lol.


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> :) I'm can't go get an FRER, DH is here and doesn't understand why I would need any other test than what I have right here!!
> 
> Sorry you had a bad day knifewife! pharmacies can really be a nuisance I've noticed.
> 
> Men! Lol. This is why ny DH and I bank separately. Lol.Click to expand...

:haha: This sounds so terrible, but since I handle all the money I know what goes where and I have a special credit card that DH has no idea has a balance :blush: that balance is all from HPTs and OPKs!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Then I am jealous of you! Lol. We ate Burger King.
> 
> After the day I have had that was all that I could manage:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry. I hope you got good pills! Lol.Click to expand...

It's my Ritalin...My old ass doctor accidentally wrote it for once a day instead of twice a day and with the amount they submitted it to Tricare for a 60 day supply instead of a 30 day...It would prevent me from getting my medicine next month....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> :) I'm can't go get an FRER, DH is here and doesn't understand why I would need any other test than what I have right here!!
> 
> Sorry you had a bad day knifewife! pharmacies can really be a nuisance I've noticed.

Pharmacies truly suck sometimes:growlmad:


Just tell him you need to get something at the store...:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Then I am jealous of you! Lol. We ate Burger King.
> 
> After the day I have had that was all that I could manage:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry. I hope you got good pills! Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> It's my Ritalin...My old ass doctor accidentally wrote it for once a day instead of twice a day and with the amount they submitted it to Tricare for a 60 day supply instead of a 30 day...It would prevent me from getting my medicine next month....Click to expand...

I was a strattera girl. Lol. I get it. Trust me.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> :) I'm can't go get an FRER, DH is here and doesn't understand why I would need any other test than what I have right here!!
> 
> Sorry you had a bad day knifewife! pharmacies can really be a nuisance I've noticed.
> 
> Men! Lol. This is why ny DH and I bank separately. Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: This sounds so terrible, but since I handle all the money I know what goes where and I have a special credit card that DH has no idea has a balance :blush: that balance is all from HPTs and OPKs!!Click to expand...

I too am the money handler in our house....he has no idea what I buy unless I tell him:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> :) I'm can't go get an FRER, DH is here and doesn't understand why I would need any other test than what I have right here!!
> 
> Sorry you had a bad day knifewife! pharmacies can really be a nuisance I've noticed.
> 
> Men! Lol. This is why ny DH and I bank separately. Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: This sounds so terrible, but since I handle all the money I know what goes where and I have a special credit card that DH has no idea has a balance :blush: that balance is all from HPTs and OPKs!!Click to expand...

I do that too! Lol. We have together stuff & separate stuff. Lol. We started it so we could do gifts for each other without the other finding out. Now I just shop a lot. Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Then I am jealous of you! Lol. We ate Burger King.
> 
> After the day I have had that was all that I could manage:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry. I hope you got good pills! Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> It's my Ritalin...My old ass doctor accidentally wrote it for once a day instead of twice a day and with the amount they submitted it to Tricare for a 60 day supply instead of a 30 day...It would prevent me from getting my medicine next month....Click to expand...
> 
> I was a strattera girl. Lol. I get it. Trust me.Click to expand...

I have never tried anything but the Ritalin...Dh and Dalton are both on Adderal. Bennen will join them come September...We are a house full of ADHD/ADD affected:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am ADD, my DD is borderline. Thus far she's handled it fine. But we'll see what high school brings.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

My dh is ADD...all the rest of us are ADHD...you would think mine would have subsided with age but nope....you should see me off my meds....it's so sad but funny


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> My dh is ADD...all the rest of us are ADHD...you would think mine would have subsided with age but nope....you should see me off my meds....it's so sad but funny

Do you sleep?


----------



## mammag

Off this subject but relating to the last subject (or the second to last one... :haha:) My Chicken and Dumplings were fantabulous!!! Sooo so good :) Yum, I love it when I get in the mood to cook!


----------



## mammag

Oh, and I was going to take some valerian root since I can't take the nyquil and that's a NO too!! It's actually good for TTC during the first half of your cycle (and cramps and migraines) But you can't take it after you ovulate as it relaxes your uterus, and that is apparently a bad thing!?


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Off this subject but relating to the last subject (or the second to last one... :haha:) My Chicken and Dumplings were fantabulous!!! Sooo so good :) Yum, I love it when I get in the mood to cook!

Wish I had a pic of the last pot I used to try chicken and dumplings. I never occurred to me that you had to stir the stuff, lol. Those things stick like heck. I just threw out the pot!:dohh:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> My dh is ADD...all the rest of us are ADHD...you would think mine would have subsided with age but nope....you should see me off my meds....it's so sad but funny
> 
> Do you sleep?Click to expand...

Off my meds? No....Normally medicated I sleep from 11 p.m. until 4 a.m.


----------



## mammag

Lmao! You sound like my DH, he couldn't boil water if his life depended on it, and that is no exaggeration, if it weren't for me I'm pretty sure he would starve.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Chicken and Dumplings sound sooo yummy!!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> My dh is ADD...all the rest of us are ADHD...you would think mine would have subsided with age but nope....you should see me off my meds....it's so sad but funny
> 
> Do you sleep?Click to expand...
> 
> Off my meds? No....Normally medicated I sleep from 11 p.m. until 4 a.m.Click to expand...

12-5 here, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lmao! You sound like my DH, he couldn't boil water if his life depended on it, and that is no exaggeration, if it weren't for me I'm pretty sure he would starve.

I can cook;my DH has the muffin top to prove it, lol. I just don't really like it and trying to find something that DD will eat, is a pain. When I order at the Chinese place, they just say, "this is Brooke?" But, of course, without the R. lol


----------



## mammag

Lmao :haha: I love chinese food!! General Tso's is like my favorite food ever. Bourbon chicken used to be my favorite, but only some places make it right, and I haven't found many that do :(


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lmao :haha: I love chinese food!! General Tso's is like my favorite food ever. Bourbon chicken used to be my favorite, but only some places make it right, and I haven't found many that do :(

Sweet Jesus, if you were trying to find Chinese food in Ohio, the only good place is down by the Dayton mall, in Centerville. lol


----------



## mammag

The best chinese I ever had was this little place in Louisville, don't remember what it was called, but I literally ate the bourbon chicken there every day at lunch!! Besides Friday's, on Friday I went to Applebee's :) Yum.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> The best chinese I ever had was this little place in Louisville, don't remember what it was called, but I literally ate the bourbon chicken there every day at lunch!! Besides Friday's, on Friday I went to Applebee's :) Yum.

Have you gotten the general consensus that you really have a line? Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lmao! You sound like my DH, he couldn't boil water if his life depended on it, and that is no exaggeration, if it weren't for me I'm pretty sure he would starve.
> 
> I can cook;my DH has the muffin top to prove it, lol. I just don't really like it and trying to find something that DD will eat, is a pain. When I order at the Chinese place, they just say, "this is Brooke?" But, of course, without the R. lolClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lmao! You sound like my DH, he couldn't boil water if his life depended on it, and that is no exaggeration, if it weren't for me I'm pretty sure he would starve.
> 
> I can cook;my DH has the muffin top to prove it, lol. I just don't really like it and trying to find something that DD will eat, is a pain. When I order at the Chinese place, they just say, "this is Brooke?" But, of course, without the R. lolClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

This is why my people hate me! :wacko:


----------



## MrsStutler

Now I really want Chinese food tonight! When I was in my microbiology class we would be there from 5:30pm to 10:00pm and it never failed, every week somebody would say the words "Panda express" and then you'd see the whole class in the drive thru at 10:15!:haha: I've been dying for some sushi, or actually sasheemi to be correct, although just in case I have been behaving myself and not drinking or eating anything too "bad" for you.


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> Now I really want Chinese food tonight! When I was in my microbiology class we would be there from 5:30pm to 10:00pm and it never failed, every week somebody would say the words "Panda express" and then you'd see the whole class in the drive thru at 10:15!:haha: I've been dying for some sushi, or actually sasheemi to be correct, although just in case I have been behaving myself and not drinking or eating anything too "bad" for you.

Just eat a veggie roll or California roll. Not the same, but you can pretend, lol. I hated every minute of microbio and O chem too, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Honestly I prefer the Japanese (Hibachi) to Chinese...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Honestly I prefer the Japanese (Hibachi) to Chinese...

I can't use chopsticks. All of the white people in my family, which would be my entire family, can use them. I have to stab my food with the darn things. I always say that Asians are typically not overweight because we eat our rice, one grain at a time, lol! :wacko:

Oh Lord, I am going to burn someday! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Honestly I prefer the Japanese (Hibachi) to Chinese...
> 
> I can't use chopsticks. All of the white people in my family, which would be my entire family, can use them. I have to stab my food with the darn things. I always say that Asians are typically not overweight because we eat our rice, one grain at a time, lol! :wacko:
> 
> Oh Lord, I am going to burn someday! LolClick to expand...

Chopsticks???:haha: Not this girl...I use a trusty fork...I love my food! 

I am sure I will burn for many offenses....but at least I can say it was fun!! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am right there with ya! Lol. We'll drink together!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I am right there with ya! Lol. We'll drink together!

Hell yeah!! :drunk:


----------



## Icca19

Ladies please I need some advice....
I just took my temp (10:30pm) for shit n giggles and it was even lower than this mornings BBT?!?
I know this for sure because I checked....3 times....on 2 different thermometers.

Shouldn't your active temp be higher than your BBT?


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Ladies please I need some advice....
> I just took my temp (10:30pm) for shit n giggles and it was even lower than this mornings BBT?!?
> I know this for sure because I checked....3 times....on 2 different thermometers.
> 
> Shouldn't your active temp be higher than your BBT?

Not necessarily. I don't think I would count anything buy your morning temp.


----------



## Icca19

I'm so curious what it will be in the am! 
Bed time is kinda exciting lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I think the morning temp is the one to count. There are so many reasons why it could be lower tonight.


----------



## Icca19

Like? 
I'm so clueless LOL
maybe stress from losing a tire on my car today haha


----------



## harri

Mammag I see you second line! Im praying this is it for you! Xxx


----------



## MrsStutler

I think I'm delusional...and possibly halucinating...somebody needs to slap me.
So I got a wild hair to do a test, just to see...you know for shits and giggles....it's 11:41pm right now...I hadn't held my pee for too terribly long and I'd downed a good glass and a half of some diet dr. pepper....well I dip the strip and then I see what I think is a super duper light second flippin line! I'm trying to remain calm and logical about this but I've never seen a hint of a line like this. I only have my camera phone (HTC EVO) to use since DH ran off with the real digital camera for work so the quality isn't great but see what you gals think, please forgive my dirty bathroom counter and the stray hair:blush:. I am trying really hard not to get my hopes up, afterall it may be an evap but I am very happy I get to have the blood test tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







BFP Maybe.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## harri

OMG OMG OMG THAT'S A FREAKING BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can see it in clear daylight without squinting!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## MrsStutler

harri said:


> OMG OMG OMG THAT'S A FREAKING BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can see it in clear daylight without squinting!!
> 
> Xxxxxx

I'm trying to remain calm but its not going well. I feel like a kid on Christmas eve, its 1:30am and I can't for the life of me get to sleep!


----------



## suffolksarah

Wow good tests guys, i am keeping my fingers crossed for you all, Looking forward to seeing todays updats!!
I feel really down today. I just when shopping and i swear 50% of the women in the shop were Prego! And i am off to a friends tomorrow, there will be 5 of us, 2 due in October, another had baby in May and the 4th has 2 young ones. I honestly dont think i can go, if i feel this low. My due date (b4 MC) would be next month and now i wont get a BFP before that!!!
I thought i may have a hope this month, as the last couple of days i had a stapping/tugging pain on my left overy area. But today had temp drop (my temps always start heading down a few days before AF comes). So i guess i am out (hopefull its Implantation, but know its not, as on CD10, so a little late).

Anyway, I hope your all in good moods today? Looking forward to seeing todays test pic! xx


----------



## harri

MrsStutler said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG THAT'S A FREAKING BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can see it in clear daylight without squinting!!
> 
> Xxxxxx
> 
> I'm trying to remain calm but its not going well. I feel like a kid on Christmas eve, its 1:30am and I can't for the life of me get to sleep!Click to expand...

Hurry up and wake up and test again :) I'm so excited for everyone to wake up and show me their BFPs :) xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG THAT'S A FREAKING BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can see it in clear daylight without squinting!!
> 
> Xxxxxx
> 
> I'm trying to remain calm but its not going well. I feel like a kid on Christmas eve, its 1:30am and I can't for the life of me get to sleep!Click to expand...
> 
> Hurry up and wake up and test again :) I'm so excited for everyone to wake up and show me their BFPs :) xxxClick to expand...

OMG, OMG.....I can see something! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

suffolksarah said:


> Wow good tests guys, i am keeping my fingers crossed for you all, Looking forward to seeing todays updats!!
> I feel really down today. I just when shopping and i swear 50% of the women in the shop were Prego! And i am off to a friends tomorrow, there will be 5 of us, 2 due in October, another had baby in May and the 4th has 2 young ones. I honestly dont think i can go, if i feel this low. My due date (b4 MC) would be next month and now i wont get a BFP before that!!!
> I thought i may have a hope this month, as the last couple of days i had a stapping/tugging pain on my left overy area. But today had temp drop (my temps always start heading down a few days before AF comes). So i guess i am out (hopefull its Implantation, but know its not, as on CD10, so a little late).
> 
> Anyway, I hope your all in good moods today? Looking forward to seeing todays test pic! xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Go, she is your friend and someday soon she will be celebrating for you! Part of friendship is sucking it up in the really hard times, lol. I am so sorry for your loss! :hugs:

I see pregnant women everywhere too and get secretly hateful and jealous...just gotta put on a front and vent here, lol!


----------



## Icca19

OMG I def see a line Mrs.S ! And I'm on my phone (not a big computer screen) 
There's no doubt ....I can see that BFP
What CD are you on? 

Mammag where you at?!


----------



## Icca19

OMG I def see a line Mrs.S ! And I'm on my phone (not a big computer screen) 
There's no doubt ....I can see that BFP
What CD are you on? 

Mammag where you at?!


----------



## Icca19

Opps sorry bout the double post.....I'm excited lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Opps sorry bout the double post.....I'm excited lol

What's the temp this morning?


----------



## Icca19

It was 96.7......I updated it now
I was super excited about all these BFPs and forgot lol

That makes 3 now , right? Don't they say things like this happen in 3s?


----------



## wanabeamama

how is everyone today??
mammag im sorry about your sister i have 2 sisters and a brother and between them there has been 14 pregnancys but i hve never come close, both of my sisters have had abortions and all 3 of them have kids and im sick of hearing " are you not pregnant yet?" they really dont understand how i feel :(
i hope you feel beter today :hugs: i see you have a line yipeeeeeeeeeee fx for you 

feeling very fedup today :( did a frer and couldnt see anything i really dont want to test again its so cruel.


----------



## Icca19

What test did you use yesterday?


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> What test did you use yesterday?

frer and a pound shop one the day before so upset :( my temp doesnt look good either grrr onto cycle 14 :cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> I think I'm delusional...and possibly halucinating...somebody needs to slap me.
> So I got a wild hair to do a test, just to see...you know for shits and giggles....it's 11:41pm right now...I hadn't held my pee for too terribly long and I'd downed a good glass and a half of some diet dr. pepper....well I dip the strip and then I see what I think is a super duper light second flippin line! I'm trying to remain calm and logical about this but I've never seen a hint of a line like this. I only have my camera phone (HTC EVO) to use since DH ran off with the real digital camera for work so the quality isn't great but see what you gals think, please forgive my dirty bathroom counter and the stray hair:blush:. I am trying really hard not to get my hopes up, afterall it may be an evap but I am very happy I get to have the blood test tomorrow!

I totally see it too! I really hope that you are testing again this morning with FMU! FX'D! I think this is it!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Icca19

That's not too bad of a drop at all, your temps are still up there  that's a good thing!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Don't fret wannabeamama...It doesn't mean you are out...Keep the faith!:hugs:

Well now for the last 3 days I have had the same exact temp..don't know if that is good or not. Another :bfn: again this morning.
So...last night...Dh and I were ya know...and when I "o'd" I started cramping. And this morning I woke up with dull cramps that really hurt...:nope: I've never had cramping during sex like that...especially then..I really think I am out..:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Don't fret wannabeamama...It doesn't mean you are out...Keep the faith!:hugs:
> 
> Well now for the last 3 days I have had the same exact temp..don't know if that is good or not. Another :bfn: again this morning.
> So...last night...Dh and I were ya know...and when I "o'd" I started cramping. And this morning I woke up with dull cramps that really hurt...:nope: I've never had cramping during sex like that...especially then..I really think I am out..:cry:

Good Luck wanabe; post the pic!

I have gotten the cramps after sex before and have not found that they correlate with a BFP or BFN...it just happens.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

But the first cramps came when I was having an orgasm...That's never happened before.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> But the first cramps came when I was having an orgasm...That's never happened before.

Well, think of it like this; an orgasm is basically small muscle contractions, so it would not be unusual to feel crampy for awhile afterwards- since cramps are also muscle contrations. When it happens to me, which has just started recently, I just told DH that I thought he broke me. He beamed for the rest of the day and then got more eager to do it during my fertile time, lol,:wacko:


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Ladies! 

@Knifewife- I would always have cramps after an O when I was pregnant, and I've gotten them not pregnant, so I think that is just one of those things and doesn't really mean much! If it was AF related, you would have started spotting IMO! 

@ MrsS- Now THAT is a beautiful line!!! Can't wait to see todays test!!

@ Wanabe- It is STILL early girl!! Don't get so down! And that doesn't look like an AF drop to me in your BBT, it's still high!

As for me, surprise surprise, nothing on my test this morning, I knew that line wasn't for real. HPT's hate me. I'll post it in a minute so you guys can judge but it is very :bfn:


----------



## rjc110402

MrsStutler said:


> I think I'm delusional...and possibly halucinating...somebody needs to slap me.
> So I got a wild hair to do a test, just to see...you know for shits and giggles....it's 11:41pm right now...I hadn't held my pee for too terribly long and I'd downed a good glass and a half of some diet dr. pepper....well I dip the strip and then I see what I think is a super duper light second flippin line! I'm trying to remain calm and logical about this but I've never seen a hint of a line like this. I only have my camera phone (HTC EVO) to use since DH ran off with the real digital camera for work so the quality isn't great but see what you gals think, please forgive my dirty bathroom counter and the stray hair:blush:. I am trying really hard not to get my hopes up, afterall it may be an evap but I am very happy I get to have the blood test tomorrow!

I definitely see a line!!! Ladies I need some opinions. I'm due for AF tomorrow, and have NOT tested..I'm determined to wait until tomorrow or Friday because of the chemical preg last month. But this morning when I went to the bathroom, there was a lot of ewcm. I don't remember if I had this before my last periods...does anyone else know if this is a sign of a period coming?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> But the first cramps came when I was having an orgasm...That's never happened before.
> 
> Well, think of it like this; an orgasm is basically small muscle contractions, so it would not be unusual to feel crampy for awhile afterwards- since cramps are also muscle contrations. When it happens to me, which has just started recently, I just told DH that I thought he broke me. He beamed for the rest of the day and then got more eager to do it during my fertile time, lol,:wacko:Click to expand...

True...And how cute...my dh would have been the same way....:winkwink:


----------



## Icca19

There's SO many muscles contracting durring an orgasm ...one could have gotten a cramp lol

Oh and your chart looks wonderful!


----------



## dachsundmom

rjc110402 said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm delusional...and possibly halucinating...somebody needs to slap me.
> So I got a wild hair to do a test, just to see...you know for shits and giggles....it's 11:41pm right now...I hadn't held my pee for too terribly long and I'd downed a good glass and a half of some diet dr. pepper....well I dip the strip and then I see what I think is a super duper light second flippin line! I'm trying to remain calm and logical about this but I've never seen a hint of a line like this. I only have my camera phone (HTC EVO) to use since DH ran off with the real digital camera for work so the quality isn't great but see what you gals think, please forgive my dirty bathroom counter and the stray hair:blush:. I am trying really hard not to get my hopes up, afterall it may be an evap but I am very happy I get to have the blood test tomorrow!
> 
> I definitely see a line!!! Ladies I need some opinions. I'm due for AF tomorrow, and have NOT tested..I'm determined to wait until tomorrow or Friday because of the chemical preg last month. But this morning when I went to the bathroom, there was a lot of ewcm. I don't remember if I had this before my last periods...does anyone else know if this is a sign of a period coming?Click to expand...

I have given up on all things CM related; I find that my body just produces it when it damn well feels like it. Lol


----------



## mammag

But I'm not down about it yet, it's still super early for me, hell, I might only be 7 dpo right now, I'm still going to go by 8 dpo until I find out different, but I won't know for sure until AF comes, and if she doesn't, I'll never know!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

rjc110402 said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm delusional...and possibly halucinating...somebody needs to slap me.
> So I got a wild hair to do a test, just to see...you know for shits and giggles....it's 11:41pm right now...I hadn't held my pee for too terribly long and I'd downed a good glass and a half of some diet dr. pepper....well I dip the strip and then I see what I think is a super duper light second flippin line! I'm trying to remain calm and logical about this but I've never seen a hint of a line like this. I only have my camera phone (HTC EVO) to use since DH ran off with the real digital camera for work so the quality isn't great but see what you gals think, please forgive my dirty bathroom counter and the stray hair:blush:. I am trying really hard not to get my hopes up, afterall it may be an evap but I am very happy I get to have the blood test tomorrow!
> 
> I definitely see a line!!! Ladies I need some opinions. I'm due for AF tomorrow, and have NOT tested..I'm determined to wait until tomorrow or Friday because of the chemical preg last month. But this morning when I went to the bathroom, there was a lot of ewcm. I don't remember if I had this before my last periods...does anyone else know if this is a sign of a period coming?Click to expand...

 I am not sure if it is a sign of your period or not...Sorry. I cannot believe that you have the will power to not test....I think you should just do it...Peer pressure and all....:test:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> There's SO many muscles contracting durring an orgasm ...one could have gotten a cramp lol
> 
> Oh and your chart looks wonderful!

Me? Thank you...I am just confused on my temps being the same 3 days in a row...:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> But I'm not down about it yet, it's still super early for me, hell, I might only be 7 dpo right now, I'm still going to go by 8 dpo until I find out different, but I won't know for sure until AF comes, and if she doesn't, I'll never know!

I think I am 7DPO and can't even get an evap! I am mentally preparing to give it up next month or go full force with Clomid and a trigger.:wacko:


----------



## mammag

rjc110402 said:


> I definitely see a line!!! Ladies I need some opinions. I'm due for AF tomorrow, and have NOT tested..I'm determined to wait until tomorrow or Friday because of the chemical preg last month. But this morning when I went to the bathroom, there was a lot of ewcm. I don't remember if I had this before my last periods...does anyone else know if this is a sign of a period coming?

It is a sign for me, however; it is not a sign for everyone! I've read lots of stories (after frantically googling after I get my very predictable before-AF EWCM) of women that got EWCM the day they got their :bfp: or the day before. So it's different for everyone and is not a definite sign.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> But I'm not down about it yet, it's still super early for me, hell, I might only be 7 dpo right now, I'm still going to go by 8 dpo until I find out different, but I won't know for sure until AF comes, and if she doesn't, I'll never know!
> 
> I think I am 7DPO and can't even get an evap! I am mentally preparing to give it up next month or go full force with Clomid and a trigger.:wacko:Click to expand...

I kinda think I'm 7 dpo too, I got a slight dip in my temp today, and I typically get that slight dip at 7 dpo. But, who knows, it's only 1 day and won't matter by this weekend anyway!


----------



## rjc110402

mammag said:


> rjc110402 said:
> 
> 
> I definitely see a line!!! Ladies I need some opinions. I'm due for AF tomorrow, and have NOT tested..I'm determined to wait until tomorrow or Friday because of the chemical preg last month. But this morning when I went to the bathroom, there was a lot of ewcm. I don't remember if I had this before my last periods...does anyone else know if this is a sign of a period coming?
> 
> It is a sign for me, however; it is not a sign for everyone! I've read lots of stories (after frantically googling after I get my very predictable before-AF EWCM) of women that got EWCM the day they got their :bfp: or the day before. So it's different for everyone and is not a definite sign.Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm kicking myself for not testing with fmu today. I just have one of the baby tests from the dollar store left, so I don't know if I should wait until tomorrow and use fmu or hold it in for a few hours and test today. It's not an early result one so should I wait and use fmu? :wacko:


----------



## mammag

Well, if your one day before AF, it really doesn't matter, at least it didn't for me, and I know that everyone says to use FMU, but when I got my :bfp: it was super faint with FMU and got darker throughout the day, I am not a big FMU advocate!


----------



## Icca19

I took an OPK this morning and its the darkest iv ever seen. Its the same as the control line
Its a FMU though so I don't know what to think
Iv been testinng for a week (with FMU and mid day or night) and none were this dark....I have the old ones to prove it lol
Problem is now I only have 1 test left: do I test later today? or tomorrow?
Last time I tested was yesterday morning (cuz I'm running low) so there's almost a 24 hour time gap between testing. And with the slight temp rise today I'm thinking I could have had a surge yesterday during the day or last night. Or I could still be surging now (today) I'm worried if I save this one for tomorrow ill miss something . 
What do I do?!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Well, if your one day before AF, it really doesn't matter, at least it didn't for me, and I know that everyone says to use FMU, but when I got my :bfp: it was super faint with FMU and got darker throughout the day, I am not a big FMU advocate!

I concur. Lol


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> There's SO many muscles contracting durring an orgasm ...one could have gotten a cramp lol
> 
> Oh and your chart looks wonderful!
> 
> Me? Thank you...I am just confused on my temps being the same 3 days in a row...:nope:Click to expand...

That's a GOOD thing!! It's when they take a plunge that you should be concerned, flat or no, a stable high temps is a good thing!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> There's SO many muscles contracting durring an orgasm ...one could have gotten a cramp lol
> 
> Oh and your chart looks wonderful!
> 
> Me? Thank you...I am just confused on my temps being the same 3 days in a row...:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> That's a GOOD thing!! It's when they take a plunge that you should be concerned, flat or no, a stable high temps is a good thing!!Click to expand...

What I am more concerned with is that I never saw a "dip" for possible implantation...can it still happen without it?


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/8dpo.jpg


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> There's SO many muscles contracting durring an orgasm ...one could have gotten a cramp lol
> 
> Oh and your chart looks wonderful!
> 
> Me? Thank you...I am just confused on my temps being the same 3 days in a row...:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> That's a GOOD thing!! It's when they take a plunge that you should be concerned, flat or no, a stable high temps is a good thing!!Click to expand...
> 
> What I am more concerned with is that I never saw a "dip" for possible implantation...can it still happen without it?Click to expand...

Oh hell yeah, I didn't have one when I was pregnant, a chart with a dip is more commonly a pregnancy chart (though not always) but, the majority of pregnancy charts show no dip at all.


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> I took an OPK this morning and its the darkest iv ever seen. Its the same as the control line
> Its a FMU though so I don't know what to think
> Iv been testinng for a week (with FMU and mid day or night) and none were this dark....I have the old ones to prove it lol
> Problem is now I only have 1 test left: do I test later today? or tomorrow?
> Last time I tested was yesterday morning (cuz I'm running low) so there's almost a 24 hour time gap between testing. And with the slight temp rise today I'm thinking I could have had a surge yesterday during the day or last night. Or I could still be surging now (today) I'm worried if I save this one for tomorrow ill miss something .
> What do I do?!

Call it positive. If you can pick it up in FMU, then go with it! LH doesn't surge for a lot of women until afternoon, that is why FMU is not recommended...fear of missing it. I am a FMU girl.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> There's SO many muscles contracting durring an orgasm ...one could have gotten a cramp lol
> 
> Oh and your chart looks wonderful!
> 
> Me? Thank you...I am just confused on my temps being the same 3 days in a row...:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> That's a GOOD thing!! It's when they take a plunge that you should be concerned, flat or no, a stable high temps is a good thing!!Click to expand...
> 
> What I am more concerned with is that I never saw a "dip" for possible implantation...can it still happen without it?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hell yeah, I didn't have one when I was pregnant, a chart with a dip is more commonly a pregnancy chart (though not always) but, the majority of pregnancy charts show no dip at all.Click to expand...

^^^WSS. I have read that the implantation dip is the rarer one; I think a lot of women on these boards mistake the dip before AF as an implantation dip and that is why we read so many threads about them.


----------



## dachsundmom

@mammag- yes, that is a definite negative. Ok, you were right and I suck, lol!


----------



## wanabeamama

anyone else due af on sunday??? om feeling some cramps and twinges and very grumpy today so not good, for the last 5 months i have started brown spotting 12dpo until af 15dpo so we will see tomorrow maby thats why i have cramps today:(

ok i need a VIRTUAL SLAP from every one of you time to snap out of my mood :(


----------



## Icca19

No you sound like you need a HUG!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> anyone else due af on sunday??? om feeling some cramps and twinges and very grumpy today so not good, for the last 5 months i have started brown spotting 12dpo until af 15dpo so we will see tomorrow maby thats why i have cramps today:(
> 
> ok i need a VIRTUAL SLAP from every one of you time to snap out of my mood :(

Yeah we are about the same cycle wise...:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> anyone else due af on sunday??? om feeling some cramps and twinges and very grumpy today so not good, for the last 5 months i have started brown spotting 12dpo until af 15dpo so we will see tomorrow maby thats why i have cramps today:(
> 
> ok i need a VIRTUAL SLAP from every one of you time to snap out of my mood :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::dohh:


----------



## mammag

Girls, you can NOT give up yet!!!!! Some of us just HAVE to get a :bfp: this cycle!! Statistics remember??!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Girls, you can NOT give up yet!!!!! Some of us just HAVE to get a :bfp: this cycle!! Statistics remember??!!!

Statistics are crap! Lol. I do insurance for a living, it's all stats, lol. :dohh:


----------



## mammag

Ok, so I'm super nauseated right now, with a little diarrhea, and I remember feeling this last cycle, and sure enough 8 dpo last cycle, nausea and diarrhea. Boo :( Why is my body so predictable?


----------



## harri

Hey guys! Try and stay positive until the witch shows! I have my fx'd for you all!

I'm waiting to go into a meeting and feeling bloody miserable myself - my body won't even ovulate let alone get pregnant! :-( any advice ladies? I came off the pill a year ago today! :( 

Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Ok, so I'm super nauseated right now, with a little diarrhea, and I remember feeling this last cycle, and sure enough 8 dpo last cycle, nausea and diarrhea. Boo :( Why is my body so predictable?

Me too! Started today!


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Hey guys! Try and stay positive until the witch shows! I have my fx'd for you all!
> 
> I'm waiting to go into a meeting and feeling bloody miserable myself - my body won't even ovulate let alone get pregnant! :-( any advice ladies? I came off the pill a year ago today! :(
> 
> Xx

Have you been getting your AF regularly?


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> Hey guys! Try and stay positive until the witch shows! I have my fx'd for you all!
> 
> I'm waiting to go into a meeting and feeling bloody miserable myself - my body won't even ovulate let alone get pregnant! :-( any advice ladies? I came off the pill a year ago today! :(
> 
> Xx

Did you stop temping or have you just not updated your chart?


----------



## Icca19

I think your chart looks good harri, I bet your temps rise slowly , with that dip being your O. Plus you got that + OPK!


----------



## wanabeamama

thanks guys :hugs: back at ya x


----------



## mammag

Took my dog out this morning and someone had thrown a piece of a hot dog or sausage or something down, so of course she finds it in a matter of seconds and tries to eat it, but; and I'm sure you know about this Dmom, but it was COVERED in FIRE ANTS! So, I yell NOOOOO (like in one of those slow motion movies as I'm trying to grab for her) but she grabs it and runs and then starts yelping like crazy as all 9 million fire ants swarmed her face, lol, my poor girl. She's still sneezing. Bet she doesn't pick any more nasty food up off the ground!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Took my dog out this morning and someone had thrown a piece of a hot dog or sausage or something down, so of course she finds it in a matter of seconds and tries to eat it, but; and I'm sure you know about this Dmom, but it was COVERED in FIRE ANTS! So, I yell NOOOOO (like in one of those slow motion movies as I'm trying to grab for her) but she grabs it and runs and then starts yelping like crazy as all 9 million fire ants swarmed her face, lol, my poor girl. She's still sneezing. Bet she doesn't pick any more nasty food up off the ground!

Mine would've eaten the bugs! Lol. If Bella has been bitten, you can give her half a benadryl.


----------



## mammag

Aww, I'll do just that, I only have the capsules though, maybe I'll sprinkle the powder on a yummy treat.


----------



## rjc110402

mammag said:


> Took my dog out this morning and someone had thrown a piece of a hot dog or sausage or something down, so of course she finds it in a matter of seconds and tries to eat it, but; and I'm sure you know about this Dmom, but it was COVERED in FIRE ANTS! So, I yell NOOOOO (like in one of those slow motion movies as I'm trying to grab for her) but she grabs it and runs and then starts yelping like crazy as all 9 million fire ants swarmed her face, lol, my poor girl. She's still sneezing. Bet she doesn't pick any more nasty food up off the ground!

Awww..poor baby! You could cover her face with toothpaste :) When my son stepped in a mound of fire ants, we hosed him down and rubbed toothpaste on his foot. It works I swear. Toothpaste, as long as its the paste and not the gel, pulls out venom.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Poor puppy!!


----------



## dachsundmom

The benadryl will make her drowsy. At her weight, I might give her a thrid of an opened capsule.


----------



## mammag

I still haven't called my sister guys, I just don't think I'll be able to pull off the 'congratulations, I'm so happy for you' conversation. The only question I really wanna ask is 'do you know who the dad is?' That's evil I know, but I really should call her (when DH gets home with his phone of course) but I'm not sure how well I'll handle the whole conversation.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I still haven't called my sister guys, I just don't think I'll be able to pull off the 'congratulations, I'm so happy for you' conversation. The only question I really wanna ask is 'do you know who the dad is?' That's evil I know, but I really should call her (when DH gets home with his phone of course) but I'm not sure how well I'll handle the whole conversation.

I think for now I would just stick to email; there is not a lot of good that is going to come from talking to her.:hugs:


----------



## mammag

I haven't even emailed her back yet! I only found out she was pregnant after the "I have news" message by raiding her page, lol. Think I'm going to just pretend I haven't seen the message at all. She lives 800 miles away, it's not like she can just show up at my house cuz I'm not answering my phone like she used to!


----------



## dachsundmom

That sounds like a good plan. So right now, we have Mrs. S and wanabe as our possible BFPs?


----------



## mammag

Mrs. S did have a beautiful line! I wish she would get back on and show us another test!!! I saw wanabe's line too! I really hope they all get it, knifewife won't show us her tests though, there could totally be a line on there that only we can spot!


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe you can convince her to show us! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Mrs. S did have a beautiful line! I wish she would get back on and show us another test!!! I saw wanabe's line too! I really hope they all get it, knifewife won't show us her tests though, there could totally be a line on there that only we can spot!

Honestly my test this morning looked just like yours...no line:cry: I'll take a pic of it but remember this loaner phone has a terrible camera:cry:


----------



## mammag

Lol, I'm going to send you my old digital camera, so you don't have an excuse!! I'm just kidding, I know it's not nearly as exciting to post BFN's :(


----------



## mammag

Ok, what should I make for supper tonight? Sour Kraut and sausage.... or spaghetti?


----------



## dachsundmom

If I new you guys were interested in the BFN, I could've uploaded all of mine, lol. Except they went into the trash this morning out of disgust.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Ok, what should I make for supper tonight? Sour Kraut and sausage.... or spaghetti?

Will the kids eat sauerkruat? Mine would look at you like you were smoking crack! Lol


----------



## mammag

:rofl: no, they won't eat the sour kraut, but they devour the sausage, mashed potatoes and corn I always make with it!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> :rofl: no, they won't eat the sour kraut, but they devour the sausage, mashed potatoes and corn I always make with it!

DD wouldn't touch the sausage either, lol. It would be a cook two meals night. We eat a lot of spaghetti, except, DD will only eat plain tomato sauce or alfredo; I don't eat alfredo because I am lactose intolerant. It just sucks. Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, I'm going to send you my old digital camera, so you don't have an excuse!! I'm just kidding, I know it's not nearly as exciting to post BFN's :(

I am hoping that I get my phone back before Friday...they said 3-5 days:nope:


----------



## Icca19

I say go with the spaghetti.....I'm making a lasgana 

I'm waiting to hear from Mrs.S too. Another test or blood work results...or both 

Oh and how in the world are you girls posting pics from your phone? I have a droid, it does everything but upload pics to B&B lol.....smart phone my ass!


----------



## harri

mammag said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Try and stay positive until the witch shows! I have my fx'd for you all!
> 
> I'm waiting to go into a meeting and feeling bloody miserable myself - my body won't even ovulate let alone get pregnant! :-( any advice ladies? I came off the pill a year ago today! :(
> 
> Xx
> 
> Did you stop temping or have you just not updated your chart?Click to expand...

I have been updating my chart, I just logged on and they are all there now. Feel a bit bummed about it all. I think we'll get a fair few bfps from this thread!! 

Xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I despise spaghetti....I make an angel hair pasta with chicken and veggies sauted in olive oil...


----------



## Icca19

I want to show you my OPK and get your views on it
Iv been holding off going to the bathroom (since 8am) its almost 11 right now....I'm holding out til 12:30 and I'm taking my last OPK. I'm hoping its darker than the control line this time. That would be awesome!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here it is...:cry:

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/image.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

And this one..
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/0622110941a.jpg


----------



## mammag

Icca- send your OPK pic to this address 
[email protected]
via text message, it'll go to my photobucket and I will post it for you!!


----------



## mammag

Sorry knifewife, that sux :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> I say go with the spaghetti.....I'm making a lasgana
> 
> I'm waiting to hear from Mrs.S too. Another test or blood work results...or both
> 
> Oh and how in the world are you girls posting pics from your phone? I have a droid, it does everything but upload pics to B&B lol.....smart phone my ass!

Once I take the picture then I email it to my gmail and then upload it to Photobucket


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> I say go with the spaghetti.....I'm making a lasgana
> 
> I'm waiting to hear from Mrs.S too. Another test or blood work results...or both
> 
> Oh and how in the world are you girls posting pics from your phone? I have a droid, it does everything but upload pics to B&B lol.....smart phone my ass!

I am a Droid girl, lol. I tap on the pic, hit the share button, and email it to myself or save to the SD card and upload from there.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I despise spaghetti....I make an angel hair pasta with chicken and veggies sauted in olive oil...

How do I do this? Lol.


----------



## Icca19

Ok I'm going to try acouple different things....hold on

Thank you everyone!


----------



## harri

All this talk of food is making me soooo hungry!!!! Lol xx


----------



## mammag

Lol, I'm making pizza rolls as we speak!


----------



## mammag

or type.... :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, I'm making pizza rolls as we speak!

those things in a box? Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I despise spaghetti....I make an angel hair pasta with chicken and veggies sauted in olive oil...
> 
> How do I do this? Lol.Click to expand...

Ok here goes:

2 teaspoons chopped garlic
1 tablespoon dried basil
1 can tyson chunk chicken
1 can diced tomatoes (i like the firegrilled ones)
1 can (or jar) artichokes
2 cans whole black olives
EVOO (enough to cover bottom of pan)
1 bag frozen broccoli florets
whole wheat angel hair pasta (cooked and drained)

Saute all veggies in the EVOO until broccoli is cooked thoroughly. Toss angel hair pasta with veggies and sprinkle with shredded parmesan cheese and serve....A little something that I put together. Everyone that I have ever served it to loves it..(except for dh who HATES veggies)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, I'm making pizza rolls as we speak!

I ADORE pizza rolls...for the last 3 weeks they have been all I have eaten...and i eat a ton each time.:happydance:


----------



## mammag

Lol, actually their in a bag thank you very much :) And the boys just love them.


----------



## dachsundmom

@USAFwife- thank you! And I will block out the EVOO thing, because now I hear Rachel Ray in my head, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, actually their in a bag thank you very much :) And the boys just love them.

Again, that is another thing that Samantha will not eat. Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I'm making pizza rolls as we speak!
> 
> those things in a box? LolClick to expand...

I purchase mine in a 90 count bag....told you I love them!!!:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> @USAFwife- thank you! And I will block out the EVOO thing, because now I hear Rachel Ray in my head, lol.

It was easier to type than Extra Virgin Olive Oil...:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, actually their in a bag thank you very much :) And the boys just love them.
> 
> Again, that is another thing that Samantha will not eat. LolClick to expand...

My kids LOVE pizza (cheese only) but they won't come near pizza rolls :nope:


----------



## harri

What the hell are pizza rolls? X


----------



## mammag

I dare not eat them, the boys will eat the entire bag and I'll feel bad if I eat any cuz when there all gone they'll say I want more and YOU ate them all!! Lol. So I steer clear of the pizza rolls. 

Aw, I have a super cute story, was gonna tell you guys yesterday and forgot, so here goes, we were at the hospital a few months ago when DH fell down a 8 ft concrete hill trying to save the baby (another story) and fractured his ankle, well we were there forever and I didn't have any cash on me so was rooting around in the car for change for the pop machine, so anyway, long story short, I locked my keys in the car. I didn't know what to do, DH is still getting treated and he's gonna be PISSED and I'm screwed, so this random old lady sees me trying to get into the car and offers assistance, so there was no breaking into this dam thing, she asks if I have a spare key and I say yeah, at HOME! Which was a good 10 miles away, which is a good drive in Jacksonville traffic. So she doesn't care, loads us all into her truck and drives me home to get the key and back to the hospital, not to mention as I'm telling her what we were doing when we tried to get in the car she tries to give me $2 for drinks for the boys, when I say no way, she gives the boys each a dollar, which I obviously can't take away from them, which she obviously knew I wouldn't. So anyway, we're driving yesterday and my 3 year old out of no where, says, Mommy, do you remember the angel? And I'm stumped, so I'm like huh? I've never heard him say the word Angel before, had no idea he even knew what one was. And he was like 'the angel mom, the one that helped us at the Hospital?' I was completely stumped and am now convinced this sweet old lady was my angel :)


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> What the hell are pizza rolls? X

Think mini spring rolls or egg rolls, with pizza stuff inside instead of veggies and meat, Lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

@mammag- that is a great sotry!


----------



## Aliciatm

aww thats a sweet story.... 


got a question can i take benadryl before ovulation im having an allergic reaction but dont wanna screw up me ovulating especially bc of the soy (its bc of my allergy to my laundry detergent, but im broke out into hives)


----------



## harri

Omg I want pizza rolls!!!! 

How sweet is that old lady :) bless her! Xx


----------



## mammag

Aliciatm said:


> aww thats a sweet story....
> 
> 
> got a question can i take benadryl before ovulation im having an allergic reaction but dont wanna screw up me ovulating especially bc of the soy (its bc of my allergy to my laundry detergent, but im broke out into hives)

I'd say hives warrant a benadryl either way hun. They are not good before O as they can dry up your CM though, but hives take precedence over quality EWCM I would think.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I dare not eat them, the boys will eat the entire bag and I'll feel bad if I eat any cuz when there all gone they'll say I want more and YOU ate them all!! Lol. So I steer clear of the pizza rolls.
> 
> Aw, I have a super cute story, was gonna tell you guys yesterday and forgot, so here goes, we were at the hospital a few months ago when DH fell down a 8 ft concrete hill trying to save the baby (another story) and fractured his ankle, well we were there forever and I didn't have any cash on me so was rooting around in the car for change for the pop machine, so anyway, long story short, I locked my keys in the car. I didn't know what to do, DH is still getting treated and he's gonna be PISSED and I'm screwed, so this random old lady sees me trying to get into the car and offers assistance, so there was no breaking into this dam thing, she asks if I have a spare key and I say yeah, at HOME! Which was a good 10 miles away, which is a good drive in Jacksonville traffic. So she doesn't care, loads us all into her truck and drives me home to get the key and back to the hospital, not to mention as I'm telling her what we were doing when we tried to get in the car she tries to give me $2 for drinks for the boys, when I say no way, she gives the boys each a dollar, which I obviously can't take away from them, which she obviously knew I wouldn't. So anyway, we're driving yesterday and my 3 year old out of no where, says, Mommy, do you remember the angel? And I'm stumped, so I'm like huh? I've never heard him say the word Angel before, had no idea he even knew what one was. And he was like 'the angel mom, the one that helped us at the Hospital?' I was completely stumped and am now convinced this sweet old lady was my angel :)

That is so sweet...just goes to show that there are still good people out there..:flower:


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> Omg I want pizza rolls!!!!
> 
> How sweet is that old lady :) bless her! Xx

I know right!! And her last name was Copeland, like that preacher guy, I remember asking her if they were related :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Omg I want pizza rolls!!!!
> 
> How sweet is that old lady :) bless her! Xx
> 
> I know right!! And her last name was Copeland, like that preacher guy, I remember asking her if they were related :)Click to expand...

You never know:winkwink:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> That is so sweet...just goes to show that there are still good people out there..:flower:

That's what I said to her!!


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Omg I want pizza rolls!!!!
> 
> How sweet is that old lady :) bless her! Xx

You don't have anything like them in the UK? Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

:wacko:Someone smack me....I have this damn hpt and one of dh's tiny flashlights..tilting, turning, squinting....what the hell is wrong with me!!!:wacko:


----------



## Aliciatm

okay.. well i never have ewcm ever.. so thats why im using preseed. you think that it will stop ovulation


----------



## mammag

Nope, not at all.


----------



## Icca19

Alrighty! I sent that pic to that text address you gave me mammg and I sent one to my email (both of them lol) got both e mails on my phone.....now what ? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> :wacko:Someone smack me....I have this damn hpt and one of dh's tiny flashlights..tilting, turning, squinting....what the hell is wrong with me!!!:wacko:

Just shoot me now! :growlmad: Lol.

I do the same thing. I prefer to hold an LED flashlight to the back of it to make sure I don't see anything. Or try the side angle and see if you can see any extra dye! Lol:dohh:


----------



## mammag

I'll post it here for you!! Hang on just a second.


----------



## Aliciatm

so you dont think it would stop ovulation? lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok now save it to your computer from the email then go to photobucket.com and if you have an account it will ask you to upload it from your computer...


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Alrighty! I sent that pic to that text address you gave me mammg and I sent one to my email (both of them lol) got both e mails on my phone.....now what ? Lol

Use the paperclip and upload, go back to the paperclip and attach.


----------



## mammag

Icca's OPK's!
https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/20110622111741.jpg


----------



## Aliciatm

those opks look good especially todays!


----------



## mammag

Oh wow Icca!! That is definitely POSITIVE!!! YAYYYYYY :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> :wacko:Someone smack me....I have this damn hpt and one of dh's tiny flashlights..tilting, turning, squinting....what the hell is wrong with me!!!:wacko:
> 
> Just shoot me now! :growlmad: Lol.
> 
> I do the same thing. I prefer to hold an LED flashlight to the back of it to make sure I don't see anything. Or try the side angle and see if you can see any extra dye! Lol:dohh:Click to expand...

I swear to you there is an evap line on one of them....I can see a shadow line...no color at all it is just shadowy....:nope:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> :wacko:Someone smack me....I have this damn hpt and one of dh's tiny flashlights..tilting, turning, squinting....what the hell is wrong with me!!!:wacko:
> 
> Just shoot me now! :growlmad: Lol.
> 
> I do the same thing. I prefer to hold an LED flashlight to the back of it to make sure I don't see anything. Or try the side angle and see if you can see any extra dye! Lol:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I swear to you there is an evap line on one of them....I can see a shadow line...no color at all it is just shadowy....:nope:Click to expand...

I thought I saw the hint of a line on the one you posted, but didn't wanna mention it unless you did, so you're not crazy! Lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well there isn't really any color on it so I know it is a :bfn:


----------



## Icca19

You are AWESOME mammag! Thank you so very much!


----------



## mammag

Anytime :)


----------



## harri

dachsundmom said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Omg I want pizza rolls!!!!
> 
> How sweet is that old lady :) bless her! Xx
> 
> You don't have anything like them in the UK? Lol.Click to expand...

Nope - uk is boooooorrrriiiiinnnnnggggg lol! I went to Vegas and the choice you guys have in macdonalds is amazing ! We don't even have supersize lol x


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> Omg I want pizza rolls!!!!
> 
> How sweet is that old lady :) bless her! Xx
> 
> You don't have anything like them in the UK? Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Nope - uk is boooooorrrriiiiinnnnnggggg lol! I went to Vegas and the choice you guys have in macdonalds is amazing ! We don't even have supersize lol xClick to expand...

Ahhhh, Vegas! Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> You are AWESOME mammag! Thank you so very much!

Yes she is and it is positive! :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> You are AWESOME mammag! Thank you so very much!
> 
> Yes she is and it is positive! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yup...^^^^wss


----------



## mammag

:blush:


----------



## harri

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> You are AWESOME mammag! Thank you so very much!
> 
> Yes she is and it is positive! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup...^^^^wssClick to expand...

^^^ was lol


----------



## dachsundmom

@harri- we don't have a supersize anymore after the movie "Supersize Me" came out. It's about a guy who live on only a superzixed value meal, everyday, three times a day, for 30 days and gets quite large, lol. McDonalds got very embarrassed and took it off of the menu, lol.


----------



## mammag

Yeah, they jacked the supersize, but we do still have large!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

@Icca- snaapbucket has an andriod app, BTW. Can upload straight from phone.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> @Icca- snaapbucket has an andriod app, BTW. Can upload straight from phone.

I miss my Fascinate....:cry:


----------



## harri

Ohhhh yeah I watched that!!!! We never had it to begin with! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @Icca- snaapbucket has an andriod app, BTW. Can upload straight from phone.
> 
> I miss my Fascinate....:cry:Click to expand...

Shoulda told a Korean, coulda had a phone in the mail to you by now, Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @Icca- snaapbucket has an andriod app, BTW. Can upload straight from phone.
> 
> I miss my Fascinate....:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Shoulda told a Korean, coulda had a phone in the mail to you by now, Lol.Click to expand...

I should have it back by friday...It was so sweet last night...Dh offered to give me his Thunderbolt and he would take this piece of shit until I get my phone back...I declined..but it was still a sweet thing to offer.


----------



## dachsundmom

That was very nice of him, lol. Is your phone company seeing all of your HPT and OPK pics? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/4c8b6d16-orig.jpg

Don't get excited girls, this is just a test, lol!


----------



## wanabeamama

ok this is my next ovulation outfit :)
 



Attached Files:







18394-1.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> ok this is my next ovulation outfit :)

You are going to have one happy man!


----------



## MrsStutler

O...M...G...ladies....I am FREAKING OUT...I'm pretty convinced that I am pregnant!! I did another 3 IC tests this morning and go the same line and then used my last FRER thinking I'm wasting 8$ and OMG...it was positive! There was a second line!!! It is even easier to see IRL, nice and pink!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:

I'm practically racing down to the doctors office right now to get that blood drawn and make me an appointment! Thank you girls for everything, now I am just praying really hard that there aren't any problems! I'm still sticking around though, like I said...y'all can't get rid of me! I love all you gals and hope to see your pictures sooooooon!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0153.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 15









IMAG0155.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> O...M...G...ladies....I am FREAKING OUT...I'm pretty convinced that I am pregnant!! I did another 3 IC tests this morning and go the same line and then used my last FRER thinking I'm wasting 8$ and OMG...it was positive! There was a second line!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:
> 
> I'm practically racing down to the doctors office right now to get that blood drawn and make me an appointment! Thank you girls for everything, now I am just praying really hard that there aren't any problems! I'm still sticking around though, like I said...y'all can't get rid of me! I love all you gals and hope to see your pictures sooooooon!!

OMG!!!!! OMG!!!! This is the best news ever! :hugs::cry: (those are happy tears!)


----------



## mammag

That's super pretty!


----------



## mammag

OMG OMG OMG, Mrs. S I am SUPER FREAKING PSYCHED for you!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> OMG OMG OMG, Mrs. S I am SUPER FREAKING PSYCHED for you!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know I said it already, but ^^^WSS! Lol:happydance:


----------



## mammag

Look at that beautiful :bfp: ladies!!! I have renewed faith!!! How freaking awesome is that, I'm smiling like I just got mine :)


----------



## wanabeamama

woooooooooohooooooo mrs s yipeeeeeeeee


----------



## Icca19

That is awesome Mrs.S! I'm am beyond happy for you! Those tests are no doubt +++! 
When is your appointment? Will you know today? 
Maybe they will do an ultrasound to confirm it too! That would be nice


----------



## wanabeamama

oh no you made me wana go pee on a stick


----------



## harri

MrsStutler said:


> O...M...G...ladies....I am FREAKING OUT...I'm pretty convinced that I am pregnant!! I did another 3 IC tests this morning and go the same line and then used my last FRER thinking I'm wasting 8$ and OMG...it was positive! There was a second line!!! It is even easier to see IRL, nice and pink!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:
> 
> I'm practically racing down to the doctors office right now to get that blood drawn and make me an appointment! Thank you girls for everything, now I am just praying really hard that there aren't any problems! I'm still sticking around though, like I said...y'all can't get rid of me! I love all you gals and hope to see your pictures sooooooon!!

OMG CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP!!!!!!!!

THIS IS AMAZING NEWS :) YAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

PMA!PMA!PMA! It's baaaackkkkk!


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/MrsSBFP.jpg

Made it pretty for you :)


----------



## mammag

Mrs. S is our first :bfp: Going to change my SIGGY :) I'm so excited!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> That was very nice of him, lol. Is your phone company seeing all of your HPT and OPK pics? Lol

Nah...I made sure everything was on my sd card before I gave them the phone...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> ok this is my next ovulation outfit :)

HOLY SMOKES! That's hawt!!:thumbup:


----------



## mammag

Waiting for knifewife to get to the good part.....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> O...M...G...ladies....I am FREAKING OUT...I'm pretty convinced that I am pregnant!! I did another 3 IC tests this morning and go the same line and then used my last FRER thinking I'm wasting 8$ and OMG...it was positive! There was a second line!!! It is even easier to see IRL, nice and pink!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:
> 
> I'm practically racing down to the doctors office right now to get that blood drawn and make me an appointment! Thank you girls for everything, now I am just praying really hard that there aren't any problems! I'm still sticking around though, like I said...y'all can't get rid of me! I love all you gals and hope to see your pictures sooooooon!!

:happydance: YAY! I am so stinkin' excited for you!!!!! Please let us know when you get your results!!! YAY!!


----------



## mammag

and there it is :) So exciting!!


----------



## mammag

Thinking about getting an FRER for in the morning, what do you guys think?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> and there it is :) So exciting!!

It is! It is!! I screamed when I saw them! My poor kids were scared to death!! :haha: Told them one of mommy's special friends FINALLY got her wish!...Immediately Dalton says.."She's gonna have a baby?":flower: He is so cute...he knew as soon as I said that she got her wish...awww


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Thinking about getting an FRER for in the morning, what do you guys think?

I haven't done it yet; for some reason, it feels worse to me if the "real" test tells me no, lol. But you have seen lines, so I say go for it!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Thinking about getting an FRER for in the morning, what do you guys think?

I think so...I was thinking that I have 3 in the bathroom along with 2 digitals and a shit ton of IC's....It's gonna be hard work not peeing on any of them today!!:winkwink:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Thinking about getting an FRER for in the morning, what do you guys think?
> 
> I haven't done it yet; for some reason, it feels worse to me if the "real" test tells me no, lol. But you have seen lines, so I say go for it!:happydance:Click to expand...

I was just saying that on another thread, it's for sure harder to see the :bfn:'s on an FRER than it is on the IC's for damn sure.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Thinking about getting an FRER for in the morning, what do you guys think?
> 
> I haven't done it yet; for some reason, it feels worse to me if the "real" test tells me no, lol. But you have seen lines, so I say go for it!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I was just saying that on another thread, it's for sure harder to see the :bfn:'s on an FRER than it is on the IC's for damn sure.Click to expand...

I swear I didn't see the other thread, lol! When I am at work, if I am using my computer, I just sit on our page, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I haven't been anywhere but on our page all day!!! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I haven't been anywhere but on our page all day!!! lol

Are you going to break out a "real" test? And I just texted DH the list for your angle hair pasta recipe so he can stop at the grocery on his way home, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, didn't think you did see it :haha: Was just saying that we all think alike! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, didn't think you did see it :haha: Was just saying that we all think alike! :)

Lol! To be honest though, I usually break out the FRER at about 9-10DPO, just to verify my line eye, lol.


----------



## mammag

Printing out my $2 coupon now, maybe I'll get lucky and they'll have the ones with the extra test in so I'll have 3 and can take one when I get back!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Printing out my $2 coupon now, maybe I'll get lucky and they'll have the ones with the extra test in so I'll have 3 and can take one when I get back!

Walmart always has them, or at least mine does. It should also have a coupon in the box!


----------



## mammag

I know, I threw my last one out for some reason, mine doesn't always have them, but it does sometimes, and that's assuming they have them at all, they are always out!


----------



## Icca19

Did a mid day test and its as dark as my FMU! Yey! (This seems like a good day for this thread) 

Now just as long as my temps continue to rise ill be good to go!
Let the TWW games begin!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been anywhere but on our page all day!!! lol
> 
> Are you going to break out a "real" test? And I just texted DH the list for your angle hair pasta recipe so he can stop at the grocery on his way home, lol.Click to expand...

I want to...but I just think I will be disappointed again...Can I "unpee" on it if it is :bfn: ? lol 

You won't be disappointed in that pasta...It is so good!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Did a mid day test and its as dark as my FMU! Yey! (This seems like a good day for this thread)
> 
> Now just as long as my temps continue to rise ill be good to go!
> Let the TWW games begin!

Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Mine didn't have a coupon in it....BOO! Or maybe it's sign I won't need anymore? :winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> Did a mid day test and its as dark as my FMU! Yey! (This seems like a good day for this thread)
> 
> Now just as long as my temps continue to rise ill be good to go!
> Let the TWW games begin!

YAY!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I just don't think that a FRER will pick anything up that a IC didn't


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I just don't think that a FRER will pick anything up that a IC didn't

I agree with you! I just do it to prove something to myself...I just don't know what that is! :wacko:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Mine didn't have a coupon in it....BOO! Or maybe it's sign I won't need anymore? :winkwink:

It's on the bottom of the instruction page, you have to cut it.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Mine didn't have a coupon in it....BOO! Or maybe it's sign I won't need anymore? :winkwink:
> 
> It's on the bottom of the instruction page, you have to cut it.Click to expand...

Shows how much I pay attention....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Mine didn't have a coupon in it....BOO! Or maybe it's sign I won't need anymore? :winkwink:
> 
> It's on the bottom of the instruction page, you have to cut it.Click to expand...
> 
> Shows how much I pay attention....:haha:Click to expand...

No, it just proves that we no longer need instructions, lol. I mean really, pee on stick and wait! How hard can it be, lol.


----------



## Icca19

I am the coupon queen! Lol I got a little organizer and everything, there's def a couple prego tests in my coupon collection


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> I am the coupon queen! Lol I got a little organizer and everything, there's def a couple prego tests in my coupon collection

I always forget that I have them, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Mine didn't have a coupon in it....BOO! Or maybe it's sign I won't need anymore? :winkwink:
> 
> It's on the bottom of the instruction page, you have to cut it.Click to expand...
> 
> Shows how much I pay attention....:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> No, it just proves that we no longer need instructions, lol. I mean really, pee on stick and wait! How hard can it be, lol.Click to expand...

IKR!:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> I am the coupon queen! Lol I got a little organizer and everything, there's def a couple prego tests in my coupon collection

OOHH!!! Ya know I get alot of coupons that I don't use/need...If you are up for it I would LOVE to find some ladies to swap coupons with! 

BTW...You live in PA? I used to live there...in Glenolden to be exact..outside of Philly. Went to beauty school there...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I also want to try to find people locally that will give me there coupon inserts...I so envy those people on Extreme Couponing...lol I am thisclose to crawling in the newspaper dumpsters at the base on Mondays lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I have a terrible upset stomach...It could be from lunch or just the normal that I get from taking my meds. I dunno but I am so tired of running to the bathroom (and not to pee in a cup!) :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I have a terrible upset stomach...It could be from lunch or just the normal that I get from taking my meds. I dunno but I am so tired of running to the bathroom (and not to pee in a cup!) :growlmad:

I use coupn mom and get all of my inserts in printable version; they do a lot with Kroger, as well as Upromise. Did you eat pizza rolls? You'll be hanging off a toilet soon then, lol. I swore I wouldn't pee in a cup until the morning, but I am getting THAT feeling, lol.:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok so I see that there is a $2 off coupon also for the ovulation tests...FR...anyone want it? It's $2 off but it's still better than paying full price. I won't use it as I will stick with the IC's..just let me know and I'll pop it in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok so I see that there is a $2 off coupon also for the ovulation tests...FR...anyone want it? It's $2 off but it's still better than paying full price. I won't use it as I will stick with the IC's..just let me know and I'll pop it in the mail tomorrow.

I am sticking with the IC route too; I know how to use them and they never fail me. It's the DH's sperm that fail me, lol. Sorry, sometimes I just like to blame him. :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I have a terrible upset stomach...It could be from lunch or just the normal that I get from taking my meds. I dunno but I am so tired of running to the bathroom (and not to pee in a cup!) :growlmad:
> 
> I use coupn mom and get all of my inserts in printable version; they do a lot with Kroger, as well as Upromise. Did you eat pizza rolls? You'll be hanging off a toilet soon then, lol. I swore I wouldn't pee in a cup until the morning, but I am getting THAT feeling, lol.:wacko:Click to expand...

For the first time in 2 weeks I haven't had pizza rolls for lunch. I made beef tips in gravy with white rice...The boys love that...It's getting hard to find lunch stuff to make...I am so used to the schools feeding them :haha:

I don't think I would be able to hold out if you didn't....:blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I tried looking at coupon mom and every link I clicked on sent me to another site or something to sign up for...I gave up after a while....


----------



## dachsundmom

I miss school lunches in the summer! Lol. Sometimes, I just assume that they are feeding Sammie her four food groups, so that makes peanut butter and potato chip acceptable for dinner, lol.

I will POAS tonight, lol.


----------



## Icca19

Lol I'm always asking my brother he lives in a "bachlor pad" so I know there giong in the garbage or they stack up in the kitchen somewhere. He don't mind  I'm always dropping off goodies that I cook, they don't do a lot of home cooking over there lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I miss school lunches in the summer! Lol. Sometimes, I just assume that they are feeding Sammie her four food groups, so that makes peanut butter and potato chip acceptable for dinner, lol.
> 
> I will POAS tonight, lol.

PB sandwiches with chips are ALWAYS acceptable!!:winkwink:


----------



## mammag

I'm back!! Tried to pee, but urine is almost clear, so going to have to wait till FMU to test.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I'm back!! Tried to pee, but urine is almost clear, so going to have to wait till FMU to test.


Just hold it for an hour or so!!:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I'm back!! Tried to pee, but urine is almost clear, so going to have to wait till FMU to test.
> 
> 
> Just hold it for an hour or so!!:winkwink:Click to expand...

I agree! You don't get to play like this, lol!


----------



## mammag

Lol, I held it for two for this pee, without drinking either, my urine is just always so diluted if it's after 11AM for some reason. God this day is going to drag! Probably wasting tests anyway since I'm most likely only 7dpo!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, I held it for two for this pee, without drinking either, my urine is just always so diluted if it's after 11AM for some reason. God this day is going to drag! Probably wasting tests anyway since I'm most likely only 7dpo!

Just piss on the damn thing already! Lol


----------



## mammag

Ok, lol, went ahead and dipped it, and nothing, not even a hint of a line. Boo :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Ok, lol, went ahead and dipped it, and nothing, not even a hint of a line. Boo :(

:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am sorry!


----------



## mammag

I'm not worried at all, pee was practically clear, but I've got TWO more to pee on! Lol, will be peeing first thing in the morning that's for sure!


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0784.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, it's white, lol.


----------



## Icca19

:-( aww 
FMU is better any ways


----------



## MrsStutler

mammag said:


> Ok, lol, went ahead and dipped it, and nothing, not even a hint of a line. Boo :(

^^BOO! Sending you some of my special good luck baby dust!


Well I went to the doctor, got my blood drawn, and made an appointment with my OB for Monday! I am soooo excited, this week is not going to go by fast enough. I am so bummed out I didn't record this morning, you would have all laughed your butts off at my reactions. I'm still in shock and disbelief. DH is being really cautious right now about everything...I doubt he will begin to truly be as excited as me until he sees the ultrasound. He has forbid me to tell anybody too, thank God I have you ladies! I went out to his work and on the sly showed him the test, he just went...wow that is a line! I can't wait for everybody else to join me! Keep up the positive thoughts! Lots of special baby dust to everyone!


----------



## wanabeamama

wow mammag that looks just like mine was about 2hrs ago lol booooo im feeling very crampy and moody now :(
oh a question about cp........ I just checked mine in the shower and it was very hard to reach very high and ver hard too??? I remember when i checked just before af last month and it was very low and soft infact all inside felt puffy lol the other thing i have a lump of endo behind my belly button that go's huge with af and stays for about a week after ut theres nothing there at all oh ffs i just want the next 4 days to just goooooooo


----------



## rjc110402

Well...took my last test. BIG FAT NEGATIVE!!! Guess I'm out....again. Expecting the witch tomorrow. :(


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Ok, lol, went ahead and dipped it, and nothing, not even a hint of a line. Boo :(
> 
> ^^BOO! Sending you some of my special good luck baby dust!
> 
> 
> Well I went to the doctor, got my blood drawn, and made an appointment with my OB for Monday! I am soooo excited, this week is not going to go by fast enough. I am so bummed out I didn't record this morning, you would have all laughed your butts off at my reactions. I'm still in shock and disbelief. DH is being really cautious right now about everything...I doubt he will begin to truly be as excited as me until he sees the ultrasound. He has forbid me to tell anybody too, thank God I have you ladies! I went out to his work and on the sly showed him the test, he just went...wow that is a line! I can't wait for everybody else to join me! Keep up the positive thoughts! Lots of special baby dust to everyone!Click to expand...

Did you doctor do a urine test?


----------



## rjc110402

MrsStutler said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Ok, lol, went ahead and dipped it, and nothing, not even a hint of a line. Boo :(
> 
> ^^BOO! Sending you some of my special good luck baby dust!
> 
> 
> Well I went to the doctor, got my blood drawn, and made an appointment with my OB for Monday! I am soooo excited, this week is not going to go by fast enough. I am so bummed out I didn't record this morning, you would have all laughed your butts off at my reactions. I'm still in shock and disbelief. DH is being really cautious right now about everything...I doubt he will begin to truly be as excited as me until he sees the ultrasound. He has forbid me to tell anybody too, thank God I have you ladies! I went out to his work and on the sly showed him the test, he just went...wow that is a line! I can't wait for everybody else to join me! Keep up the positive thoughts! Lots of special baby dust to everyone!Click to expand...

YAY!!!!!!!! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Yeah and did you ask them to put a rush on it cause there are a bunch of ladies here that really want to know ASAP!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Yeah and did you ask them to put a rush on it cause there are a bunch of ladies here that really want to know ASAP!

^^^WSS!:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Gosh I am just so sleepy...:sleep:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Yeah and did you ask them to put a rush on it cause there are a bunch of ladies here that really want to know ASAP!
> 
> ^^^WSS!:hugs:Click to expand...

what does that mean???? ^^^WSS
sorry if im being dumb


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Yeah and did you ask them to put a rush on it cause there are a bunch of ladies here that really want to know ASAP!
> 
> ^^^WSS!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> what does that mean???? ^^^WSS
> sorry if im being dumbClick to expand...

^^^what she said, lol. Referring to agreeing with the poster above.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Gosh I am just so sleepy...:sleep:

Maybe it's a sign, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Yeah and did you ask them to put a rush on it cause there are a bunch of ladies here that really want to know ASAP!
> 
> ^^^WSS!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> what does that mean???? ^^^WSS
> sorry if im being dumbClick to expand...
> 
> ^^^what she said, lol. Referring to agreeing with the poster above.Click to expand...

ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i get it lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Gosh I am just so sleepy...:sleep:
> 
> Maybe it's a sign, lol.Click to expand...

Maybe...I have been tired alot lately:sleep:


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Yeah and did you ask them to put a rush on it cause there are a bunch of ladies here that really want to know ASAP!
> 
> ^^^WSS!:hugs:Click to expand...

Hehe I'm sure that would make them hurry it up! I might glue my phone to myself for the next few days!


----------



## mammag

Can't wait for those results Mrs. S!!!! Don't get discouraged if their low though, with your test I'll be your only about 12 days post ovulation!!

Here's my test taken apart :)

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/FRER.jpg


----------



## mammag

Do you think it could be pink like that if there was no Hcg in my system? See how the dye kind of clung to the edges? Do you think maybe it's because there is only a tiny amount or something, or is that normal? I've never seen it do that before :shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Can't wait for those results Mrs. S!!!! Don't get discouraged if their low though, with your test I'll be your only about 12 days post ovulation!!
> 
> Here's my test taken apart :)
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/FRER.jpg

Do you see it?? I see it...It is pink on the edges on both ends! Unless I am really so tired that my eyes are playing tricks on me!!!


----------



## Icca19

do you think you'll have the results by the end of the week?!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

haha...posted at the same time apparently....Yes I see it and I think that means something!!!


----------



## Icca19

I see it mammag! 
I think its a +. How much time has passed since you took the test? I think you don't have enough for it to fully make a line. 
Now I def want to see what your FMU test.....you will be testing won't you?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> I see it mammag!
> I think its a +. How much time has passed since you took the test? I think you don't have enough for it to fully make a line.
> Now I def want to see what your FMU test.....you will be testing won't you?

She better! :gun: :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

@mammag- the only way to know is to retake the test. I know you probably don't to, but it's the only way.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> @mammag- the only way to know is to retake the test. I know you probably don't to, but it's the only way.

^^^WSS.....:test:


----------



## mammag

I will, first thing in the morning!! Lol, I just can't handle any more line spotting today, and if I test with FMU I'll know for sure that it's good urine I'm using.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I will, first thing in the morning!! Lol, I just can't handle any more line spotting today, and if I test with FMU I'll know for sure that it's good urine I'm using.

If I remember correctly, someone said that they don't put a lot of faith in the FMU theory...lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, I really don't. But as long as I get up FIRST thing and pee, it's usually good concentrated urine, but if I wait at all, or go back to sleep for some reason it gets more concentrated. But TBH I'll probably test with FMU and 2MU!!


----------



## Icca19

We'll be waiting!


----------



## mammag

Lol, so will I!!!


----------



## mammag

I'm so scared to get excited, but I am kind of excited :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I would be excited too! My theory is, if afternoon pee can pick it up, the morning is a sure thing! Lol


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/FRERtweak.jpg

I tweaked it, do you see how pink it is on the edges? That means at least a little dye clung there right?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I totally see it!


----------



## dachsundmom

I see it too and I would thing so!


----------



## mammag

Lol, ok, I'm done obsessing over my line now!! So what are YOU ladies up too!?


----------



## harri

Mammag I see a pink line the whole way through it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, ok, I'm done obsessing over my line now!! So what are YOU ladies up too!?

I am supposedly earning a paycheck, lol! :happydance:


----------



## harri

LOL!!!!! 

I've had my hair cut and coloured! :)


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, ok, I'm done obsessing over my line now!! So what are YOU ladies up too!?
> 
> I am supposedly earning a paycheck, lol! :happydance:Click to expand...

If I got paid for the time I was on B&B I would be a millionaire!!


----------



## MrsStutler

I totally see it!!!!!!! :happydance: Fxd!!! I will be expecting a picture of tomorrows test as soon as your done peeing on it!:haha:


----------



## MrsStutler

I just balanced our checkbook and tried to find a way to budget for our new "baby friendly" insurance:wacko: Uhg, we have to change from a plan that cost $167 a month to $460!! gah! Oh well, it will make things easier when I start seeing hospital bills though! 
Other than that I am making a toilet cake...yup toilet cake. A cake that looks like a toilet technically. My brother's friends can come up with the oddest ideas for cake.


----------



## mammag

Lmao, toilet cake!! How are you shaping it?


----------



## Icca19

I'm bored....sitting at home about to make dinner....no clue what I'm making yet though

Mrs.S what the most outragous cake you have ever made? Does the toilet"take the cake" lol


----------



## MrsStutler

mammag said:


> Lmao, toilet cake!! How are you shaping it?

I'm using a loaf pan for the "tank" and a round pan for the bowl part but I'm going to have to do some creative cake carving to get it to look right. I've already made a little fondant toilet paper roll and it looks great. I swear the cakes I get asked to make keep getting stranger and stranger.


----------



## mammag

Lol, you guys are gonna think I'm full of shit, but my son just stuck a card in my face and he's screaming at me to guess the number on it, so after he starts hitting my arm, I'm like SIX, lol, and he turns it around and it's a six, so he does another, and another, and I have NOT guessed wrong yet!! Lmao, he's getting so mad, thinks I'm cheating somehow!


----------



## harri

mammag said:


> Lol, you guys are gonna think I'm full of shit, but my son just stuck a card in my face and he's screaming at me to guess the number on it, so after he starts hitting my arm, I'm like SIX, lol, and he turns it around and it's a six, so he does another, and another, and I have NOT guessed wrong yet!! Lmao, he's getting so mad, thinks I'm cheating somehow!

HAHAHA AMAZING!!!! That would make me mad too!!! :haha:


----------



## mammag

DH came in and ruined it, I was on a ROLL!! :rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> I just balanced our checkbook and tried to find a way to budget for our new "baby friendly" insurance:wacko: Uhg, we have to change from a plan that cost $167 a month to $460!! gah! Oh well, it will make things easier when I start seeing hospital bills though!
> Other than that I am making a toilet cake...yup toilet cake. A cake that looks like a toilet technically. My brother's friends can come up with the oddest ideas for cake.

I saw that on Facebook and was waiting for you to come on here and tell us about it:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh and I just took an hour nap....we are having breakfast for diner...pancakes, turkey smoked sausage, turkey bacon, fried potatoes and scrambled eggs (egg whites for dh)


----------



## dachsundmom

We are having your chicken & pasta, USAFwife! Lol

Ok, by 7DPO, I really feel like I should be getting some indication of a line. Please don't tell me it's early, lol. I just know.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well I caved and took a FRER and it was of course a :bfn:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

And believe me I took it apart and there was only one line..I could see the indention where the positive line should be and it is stark white...no denying it...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well I caved and took a FRER and it was of course a :bfn:

:cry: Did you open it?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> We are having your chicken & pasta, USAFwife! Lol
> 
> Ok, by 7DPO, I really feel like I should be getting some indication of a line. Please don't tell me it's early, lol. I just know.

:happydance: yay! Hope you guys like it.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

See above post....:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

I just saw it, sorry! When is AF due?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I just saw it, sorry! When is AF due?

I am guessing on the 29th. Last month it was on the 30th....long cycles for me.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I just saw it, sorry! When is AF due?
> 
> I am guessing on the 29th. Last month it was on the 30th....long cycles for me.Click to expand...

I am looking at the 28th or 29th and am preparing myself for it! :cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I just saw it, sorry! When is AF due?
> 
> I am guessing on the 29th. Last month it was on the 30th....long cycles for me.Click to expand...
> 
> I am looking at the 28th or 29th and am preparing myself for it! :cry:Click to expand...

Same here.:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I just saw it, sorry! When is AF due?
> 
> I am guessing on the 29th. Last month it was on the 30th....long cycles for me.Click to expand...
> 
> I am looking at the 28th or 29th and am preparing myself for it! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Same here.:cry:Click to expand...

Well, we will both hope for the best, but if it doesn't happen, this will be one long mother effing thread! lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I just saw it, sorry! When is AF due?
> 
> I am guessing on the 29th. Last month it was on the 30th....long cycles for me.Click to expand...
> 
> I am looking at the 28th or 29th and am preparing myself for it! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Same here.:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, we will both hope for the best, but if it doesn't happen, this will be one long mother effing thread! lolClick to expand...

I am not giving up on this thread no matter what...And I will hunt down whoever leaves us...I know everyone wants to hear me whine monthly:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I just saw it, sorry! When is AF due?
> 
> I am guessing on the 29th. Last month it was on the 30th....long cycles for me.Click to expand...
> 
> I am looking at the 28th or 29th and am preparing myself for it! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Same here.:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, we will both hope for the best, but if it doesn't happen, this will be one long mother effing thread! lolClick to expand...

BTW...it's ALREADY one long mother effing thread! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Very true! Lol. Pray for me, I am going to go boil water! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Very true! Lol. Pray for me, I am going to go boil water! Lol

Sweet Baby Jesus Be careful!!! :rofl:


----------



## mammag

Showed DH my test, shouldn't have, he's excited :( First thing he asked? What do the girls think? Talking about YOU guys, lol. Shit, it's got to be positive! Has a very clear pink line now that it's drying.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Showed DH my test, shouldn't have, he's excited :( First thing he asked? What do the girls think? Talking about YOU guys, lol. Shit, it's got to be positive! Has a very clear pink line now that it's drying.

Take another picture for us to see now that it's dried...PLEASE!


----------



## mammag

Lol, on it!!


----------



## mammag

Regular
https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/dry.jpg

Tweak
https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/drytweak.jpg

Be honest, have any of you had an FRER do this before?


----------



## MrsStutler

I think that looks like the start of your line mammag!


----------



## mammag

Lord I hope so!!


----------



## harri

I think you got it Mammag!!!!!! :) 

Woooo xx


----------



## harri

Is half an hour long enough to have a pillow under your butt before going to the toilet so to speak lol? Xx


----------



## mammag

That's usually about how long I leave it.


----------



## harri

Sweeeeeet! 

I'm so excited at all these BFP sightings (it's like UFOs lol) woohooo ! Xxx


----------



## bexxc

ohmygosh...mammag...did you get your double lines????


----------



## mammag

bexxc said:


> ohmygosh...mammag...did you get your double lines????

Lol, I am undecided at the moment, going to test in the morning and hopefully get a clearer picture. If that is an evap though I am going to OWN FRER!!! I'm serious, everyone who has ever so much as pushed a broom there will pay :rofl:


----------



## bexxc

gl, lady! my fingers are crossed so hard for you they might break :happydance:
that really doesn't look like an evap to me!!!!!
can't wait to see what tomorrow brings for you!


----------



## mammag

bexxc said:


> gl, lady! my fingers are crossed so hard for you they might break :happydance:
> that really doesn't look like an evap to me!!!!!
> can't wait to see what tomorrow brings for you!

Thank You!! You guys are making me so excited!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, I didn't burn down my house tonight! Thank you AFwife for the recipe, you were a hit!

@mammag- I think that test looks good.


----------



## Icca19

I think tomorrow morning you'll be happy! Even if you have the same amount of hormones as todays test (don't they double every other day or something?) Then at least tomorrow your FMU will be more concentrated and you won't even need to tear that test up lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, OK, no more tearing tests to pieces.... yeah, that's not going to happen!!


----------



## mammag

DH just grabbed me and kissed me and was like 'there's a line!' God I hope I don't let him down, told him not to get excited, that I would know more in a couple of days, but he's smiling like a kid in a candy store. Please please don't be an evap!!!


----------



## mammag

Oh, and I'll be sure to record the test in the morning, so please excuse my bed head in advance :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Either way, you haven't let him down!:hugs:

Never say those words again! Lol


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Either way, you haven't let him down!:hugs:
> 
> Never say those words again! Lol

Deal! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Did you cook the sauerkraut?


----------



## Icca19

Aww that's so cute how excited he is! 

My DH is not having a good day. He been working on the car...without any progress so needless to say he's a little pissy. I haven't told him about the+ OPK. I'm hoping that will brighten his day. Seeing those two lines lol plus not to mention he gets some BD tonight


----------



## Icca19

Question: does the pillow under the butt thing really make a difference? And for how long should you do it?


----------



## rjc110402

mammag said:


> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/FRERtweak.jpg
> 
> I tweaked it, do you see how pink it is on the edges? That means at least a little dye clung there right?

YAY!! This is a lucky month for this thread!!! :happydance:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Did you cook the sauerkraut?

No, lol, took that test and got all kinds of sidetracked!! :haha: DH just ate leftovers. 

@Icca, I'd say it does help, supposed to allow gravity to help the sperms path. And you typically want to lie there for about half an hour, but I try to lie there for longer and never getting up, just falling asleep that way.


----------



## MrsStutler

mammag said:


> DH just grabbed me and kissed me and was like 'there's a line!' God I hope I don't let him down, told him not to get excited, that I would know more in a couple of days, but he's smiling like a kid in a candy store. Please please don't be an evap!!!

My DH should take some lessons from yours, that is too sweet! You won't ever let him down!! I can't blame mine, he's probably in shock, and he's very realistic but he is saying "I'm not thinking about it until the doctors appointment" he refuses to get excited...whereas I'm completely over the moon.


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> DH just grabbed me and kissed me and was like 'there's a line!' God I hope I don't let him down, told him not to get excited, that I would know more in a couple of days, but he's smiling like a kid in a candy store. Please please don't be an evap!!!
> 
> My DH should take some lessons from yours, that is too sweet! You won't ever let him down!! I can't blame mine, he's probably in shock, and he's very realistic but he is saying "I'm not thinking about it until the doctors appointment" he refuses to get excited...whereas I'm completely over the moon.Click to expand...

Mine wants pictures and a sworn statement from a doctor first, lol. :wacko:


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> DH just grabbed me and kissed me and was like 'there's a line!' God I hope I don't let him down, told him not to get excited, that I would know more in a couple of days, but he's smiling like a kid in a candy store. Please please don't be an evap!!!
> 
> My DH should take some lessons from yours, that is too sweet! You won't ever let him down!! I can't blame mine, he's probably in shock, and he's very realistic but he is saying "I'm not thinking about it until the doctors appointment" he refuses to get excited...whereas I'm completely over the moon.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine wants pictures and a sworn statement from a doctor first, lol. :wacko:Click to expand...

:haha: Oh gosh, sounds like our hubbies are cut from the same cloth!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mrs. S- I love your new siggy!


----------



## Icca19

Oh ok I see....that does make sence.
I try to stay put for a little while but it never ends up being more than 20min. Then I got to the bathroom and I feel like iv "lost it all" lol 
Does quanity and quality make a difference? Poor DH doesn't seem like he's working with much in the first place for me to be "flushing it down the drain" ....so to speak lol 
I can't wait to get him to the Drs for his check up


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> Mrs. S- I love your new siggy!

Thanks! I think it's pretty cool that if that ticker is right on the due date February 7th, 2012 will be our 3yr wedding anniversary!! I am dying to tell our pastor, because it never fails every year some couple ends up pregnant after the couple's getaway! This time it was us:happydance:


----------



## rjc110402

Mammag: Looks like you got it!!!!! Doesn't seem like an evap to me, it's got color to it!


----------



## rjc110402

MrsStutler said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. S- I love your new siggy!
> 
> Thanks! I think it's pretty cool that if that ticker is right on the due date February 7th, 2012 will be our 3yr wedding anniversary!! I am dying to tell our pastor, because it never fails every year some couple ends up pregnant after the couple's getaway! This time it was us:happydance:Click to expand...

And there's no better way to celebrate an anniversary! Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Oh ok I see....that does make sence.
> I try to stay put for a little while but it never ends up being more than 20min. Then I got to the bathroom and I feel like iv "lost it all" lol
> Does quanity and quality make a difference? Poor DH doesn't seem like he's working with much in the first place for me to be "flushing it down the drain" ....so to speak lol
> I can't wait to get him to the Drs for his check up

My doctor said that how you lay still will also depend on if your uterus is tilted or not, lol. This gets confusing too!:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, I didn't burn down my house tonight! Thank you AFwife for the recipe, you were a hit!
> 
> @mammag- I think that test looks good.


You are so welcome! So glad that you guys liked it!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I didn't burn down my house tonight! Thank you AFwife for the recipe, you were a hit!
> 
> @mammag- I think that test looks good.
> 
> 
> You are so welcome! So glad that you guys liked it!:happydance:Click to expand...

Next time I won't drain the tomatoes and two boxes of angel hair was a little much, but it looked so small in the box! :dohh:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Ladies - I just came found this thread to see how you girls were getting on this month. Big congrats to MrsStutler on your BFP, that is so exciting. Have my fingers firmly crossed for you Mammag, i can see the pink so Im thinking it all looks good for you. Cant wait to see how all the rest of you get on. 

p.s I didnt read the whole thread, there was way too many pages.... lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Regular
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/dry.jpg
> 
> Tweak
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/drytweak.jpg
> 
> Be honest, have any of you had an FRER do this before?

It is definately there! So happy for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

So now we have two!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I didn't burn down my house tonight! Thank you AFwife for the recipe, you were a hit!
> 
> @mammag- I think that test looks good.
> 
> 
> You are so welcome! So glad that you guys liked it!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Next time I won't drain the tomatoes and two boxes of angel hair was a little much, but it looked so small in the box! :dohh:Click to expand...

I normally drain them but there were times I didn't and it was still yummy...Yes 2 boxes is alot but when you are feeding more than 3 then it really stretches it...I would use 2 boxes if I intended to use for leftovers.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

And here's hoping we have a few more as well!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh yeah I got my phone back! They called about 530....didn't know that I could throw on clothes that fast and leave the house! I was so excited! It feels so good to have my phone back!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> And here's hoping we have a few more as well!!!

I hope you make three! :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> And here's hoping we have a few more as well!!!
> 
> I hope you make three! :hugs:Click to expand...

And I hope you make four!!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good deal with the phone!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Now I just can't get my FF app to work now!!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Now I just can't get my FF app to work now!!

I'd kill somebody! Lol. :growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Now I just can't get my FF app to work now!!
> 
> I'd kill somebody! Lol. :growlmad:Click to expand...

I am about ready to...:gun: I emailed them and they told me to delete the app and reinstall it..still doesnt work:growlmad:


----------



## Christinapo

mammag said:


> I dare not eat them, the boys will eat the entire bag and I'll feel bad if I eat any cuz when there all gone they'll say I want more and YOU ate them all!! Lol. So I steer clear of the pizza rolls.
> 
> Aw, I have a super cute story, was gonna tell you guys yesterday and forgot, so here goes, we were at the hospital a few months ago when DH fell down a 8 ft concrete hill trying to save the baby (another story) and fractured his ankle, well we were there forever and I didn't have any cash on me so was rooting around in the car for change for the pop machine, so anyway, long story short, I locked my keys in the car. I didn't know what to do, DH is still getting treated and he's gonna be PISSED and I'm screwed, so this random old lady sees me trying to get into the car and offers assistance, so there was no breaking into this dam thing, she asks if I have a spare key and I say yeah, at HOME! Which was a good 10 miles away, which is a good drive in Jacksonville traffic. So she doesn't care, loads us all into her truck and drives me home to get the key and back to the hospital, not to mention as I'm telling her what we were doing when we tried to get in the car she tries to give me $2 for drinks for the boys, when I say no way, she gives the boys each a dollar, which I obviously can't take away from them, which she obviously knew I wouldn't. So anyway, we're driving yesterday and my 3 year old out of no where, says, Mommy, do you remember the angel? And I'm stumped, so I'm like huh? I've never heard him say the word Angel before, had no idea he even knew what one was. And he was like 'the angel mom, the one that helped us at the Hospital?' I was completely stumped and am now convinced this sweet old lady was my angel :)

That is such a GREAT story. I love hearing stories like that!:flower:


----------



## harri

OK it's a new day guys, let me see those :bfp:s :) 

I think I got a bit of a temp increase that may mean ov but we shall see in 2 days! We dtd last night so that's good timing if it is ov! Yess!!! Xxx


----------



## Christinapo

MrsStutler said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Ok, lol, went ahead and dipped it, and nothing, not even a hint of a line. Boo :(
> 
> ^^BOO! Sending you some of my special good luck baby dust!
> 
> 
> Well I went to the doctor, got my blood drawn, and made an appointment with my OB for Monday! I am soooo excited, this week is not going to go by fast enough. I am so bummed out I didn't record this morning, you would have all laughed your butts off at my reactions. I'm still in shock and disbelief. DH is being really cautious right now about everything...I doubt he will begin to truly be as excited as me until he sees the ultrasound. He has forbid me to tell anybody too, thank God I have you ladies! I went out to his work and on the sly showed him the test, he just went...wow that is a line! I can't wait for everybody else to join me! Keep up the positive thoughts! Lots of special baby dust to everyone!Click to expand...

OMG!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you! Gives me a renewed sense of hope!
I hope your baby dust gets us all!

I finally broke down this morning and did my 1st HPT for this cycle. I think it was a BFN but then I thought maybe I saw a faint line and then I thought... No I'm just seeing things. I threw it out and when I came back from work, I dug it out of the garbage to reexamine it. :blush: eewwww, gross I know. 

I laughed when you guys mentioned taking out the flashlight, flipping the hpt and checking out the sides for any signs.... I was doing that this afternoon but on an hpt that I threw it out. Now I think I really am going crazy! :haha:


----------



## Christinapo

mammag said:


> Regular
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/dry.jpg
> 
> Tweak
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/drytweak.jpg
> 
> Be honest, have any of you had an FRER do this before?

Wow mammag, thats your test? Looks like a BFP line to me!
Can't wait to see tomorrow's test!


----------



## Christinapo

Time for bed for me. Can't wait to see all the updates tomorrow! fX 
:dust:


----------



## rjc110402

@ mammag: We're waiting for your fmu test! Would ya hurry up and post it?!?!!?!?! :yipee:


----------



## harri

rjc110402 said:


> @ mammag: We're waiting for your fmu test! Would ya hurry up and post it?!?!!?!?! :yipee:

Yeah hurry up! I've been up for 5 hours now and the wait is killing me!!!!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls!

Let's all cross both fingers and toes for some good luck today!


----------



## harri

Mine are glued crossed :) 

How are you feeling today dmom? Xx


----------



## rjc110402

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning girls!
> 
> Let's all cross both fingers and toes for some good luck today!

Oh they are crossed!!!! I usually start AF in the mornings when I wake up, and dh and I dtd last night and that usually brings it on too...nothing this morning. So I'm still hoping there's a chance. Plus there's no cramping or anything. I took the baby test from the dollar store yesterday afternoon and it was BFN but my pee was so clear so I'm hoping it just didn't pick it up.


----------



## harri

It's sounds to me like you need to :test: :)


----------



## rjc110402

harri said:


> It's sounds to me like you need to :test: :)

I'm out of tests right now, which I'm glad I am or I'd be going :wacko: peeing on them! I'm holding out for tomorrow. If I don't start by tonight I'm going to buy some more.


----------



## harri

Wooohooo it's so exciting! Loving your willpower!

My opks are at the post office waiting to be collected and I'm so excited (don't ask me why I'm definitely a POAS addict)

Xx


----------



## rjc110402

harri said:


> Wooohooo it's so exciting! Loving your willpower!
> 
> My opks are at the post office waiting to be collected and I'm so excited (don't ask me why I'm definitely a POAS addict)
> 
> Xx

If I have the damn things I pee on them a couple times a day. lol When are you testing???


----------



## mammag

Good Morning ladies, DH is getting ready to leave any minute and I'll break the test out, and the camera of course :) I'm so scared!!! Just a few more minutes.


----------



## harri

Ive not even ovulated yet! Lol my cycles have messed up again!
I had a temp rise this am so just hoping I get 2 more! :) 

Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Here are my BFNs from this morning. They are FMU and third MU...can't even get a crappy evap! 

8DPO, calling myself out! :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Good Morning ladies, DH is getting ready to leave any minute and I'll break the test out, and the camera of course :) I'm so scared!!! Just a few more minutes.

Crossed!:thumbup:


----------



## harri

mammag said:


> Good Morning ladies, DH is getting ready to leave any minute and I'll break the test out, and the camera of course :) I'm so scared!!! Just a few more minutes.

Yay omg I'm so nervous for you ! I have my fx'd !!!! Xxxx


----------



## rjc110402

mammag: Tell DH to LEAVE!!! LOL Post it IMMEDIATELY!!! :)

dach: Don't count yourself out at 8dpo...wait 2 more days and retest since hcg doubles every 48 hours. :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Ah the wait it killing me mammg ! 
Fingers and toes crossed for you!

Oh and harri I know how you feel....I'm right there with you. I'm not for sure I Oed but if my temps keep going up ill be happy.....plus the + OPK


----------



## mammag

It's :bfn:, I knew yesterday's test was too good to be true, shit, this is killing me, I'm uploading the pics/video to photobucket, I'll post them in a minute.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> It's :bfn:, I knew yesterday's test was too good to be true, shit, this is killing me, I'm uploading the pics/video to photobucket, I'll post them in a minute.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rjc110402

Icca19 said:


> Ah the wait it killing me mammg !
> Fingers and toes crossed for you!
> 
> Oh and harri I know how you feel....I'm right there with you. I'm not for sure I Oed but if my temps keep going up ill be happy.....plus the + OPK

I've never used the OPK's. You can use them as preggo tests? If AF arrives, I'm going to buy some of those for my next cycle!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well here is mine from this morning..:bfn: of course

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/1ad21c35-orig.jpg


----------



## rjc110402

mammag said:


> It's :bfn:, I knew yesterday's test was too good to be true, shit, this is killing me, I'm uploading the pics/video to photobucket, I'll post them in a minute.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Aww maybe its too soon :-( How much time went by yesterday before you took the test appart??
Tear that baby open!


----------



## rjc110402

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well here is mine from this morning..:bfn: of course
> 
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/1ad21c35-orig.jpg

:hugs:


----------



## mammag

How could I have such a pretty line one day and nothing the next. I don't get it :(
 



Attached Files:







9dpo.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> It's :bfn:, I knew yesterday's test was too good to be true, shit, this is killing me, I'm uploading the pics/video to photobucket, I'll post them in a minute.

Oh no!!!:cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rjc110402

mammag said:


> How could I have such a pretty line one day and nothing the next. I don't get it :(

How long ago did you take the test? I swear I see a shadow of a line.


----------



## dachsundmom

@USAF- so sorry!

@mammag- did you see the line yesterday before you pulled the test apart?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> How could I have such a pretty line one day and nothing the next. I don't get it :(

Take that damn thing apart...FRER suck! :devil:


----------



## rjc110402

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> How could I have such a pretty line one day and nothing the next. I don't get it :(
> 
> Take that damn thing apart...FRER suck! :devil:Click to expand...

I hate FRER...they gave me BFN's when I was actually 6 WEEKS prego with my last son.


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: USAKninewife
Your chart still looks good though don't give up hope yet


----------



## mammag

rjc110402 said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> How could I have such a pretty line one day and nothing the next. I don't get it :(
> 
> How long ago did you take the test? I swear I see a shadow of a line.Click to expand...

That pic was at the 5 min. mark. 

@Dmom, yeah I saw it, that's why I opened it! Lol. 

It's still early though. I'll just keep testing and see what happens.


----------



## dachsundmom

Did you do an IC with it?


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> How could I have such a pretty line one day and nothing the next. I don't get it :(
> 
> Take that damn thing apart...FRER suck! :devil:Click to expand...

Your chart does look good! My temp would have already dropped 3 days ago if I weren't pregnant!! Usually takes a dive at 11dpo and yours is still up there!


----------



## mammag

No, I could though, still have the pee!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> No, I could though, still have the pee!

I think you should.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well here is mine from this morning..:bfn: of course
> 
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/1ad21c35-orig.jpg

Ok so when I put the LED light behind the test I can see a faint pink link...It is thin but it is there....anyone care to tweak the photo? I took another one but the dye smeared...Crap...why do I do this to myself??:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

@UASF- it will not let me save the photo!


----------



## Icca19

I say both you ladies re-test!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> How could I have such a pretty line one day and nothing the next. I don't get it :(
> 
> Take that damn thing apart...FRER suck! :devil:Click to expand...
> 
> Your chart does look good! My temp would have already dropped 3 days ago if I weren't pregnant!! Usually takes a dive at 11dpo and yours is still up there!Click to expand...

But my luteal phase is alot longer...I am thinking 16 days or more...But I would think that I would at least get a tiny hint of a line...I am torturing myself over here...:cry:


----------



## mammag

I'll do it!! BRB!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> No, I could though, still have the pee!
> 
> I think you should.Click to expand...

^^^^WSS!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> @UASF- it will not let me save the photo!

PM me your email addy and I'll send it to you...


----------



## rjc110402

Icca19 said:


> I say both you ladies re-test!

Agreed!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> I say both you ladies re-test!

I did re-test and all that happened was that the dye smeared...the control line is even smeared:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls- I am running to the office! Be back on in 15 minutes, lol!


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/knifewife.jpg


----------



## mammag

I couldn't bring anything out, but the pic is low resolution, so wasn't a whole lot I could do :shrug:


----------



## rjc110402

mammag said:


> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/knifewife.jpg

Is that a thin line on there or is that where the test strip ends?


----------



## mammag

I'm not sure, it's knfiewife's test.


----------



## Icca19

WSS


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Anyone know that site where you can upload your pic and tweak it yourself?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

rjc110402 said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/knifewife.jpg
> 
> Is that a thin line on there or is that where the test strip ends?Click to expand...

I think you may be seeing the end of the test strip part...the tiny light pink line is way closer to the control line than that...unless you can point out where you see it?


----------



## rjc110402

USAFKnineWife said:


> rjc110402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/knifewife.jpg
> 
> Is that a thin line on there or is that where the test strip ends?Click to expand...
> 
> I think you may be seeing the end of the test strip part...the tiny light pink line is way closer to the control line than that...unless you can point out where you see it?Click to expand...

I think you're right :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-230653161-1.jpg

I drew the lines where the faint line is....Or maybe I am just seeing stuff....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here is a pic of the first test (top) and the second one that smeared in negative setting on my phone...

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-23072709.jpg

Still cannot tell from the picture though and sadly I cannot see the line IRL without putting the led light behind it or tilting it...I think I am going to go with my first thought...:bfn:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I couldn't bring anything out, but the pic is low resolution, so wasn't a whole lot I could do :shrug:

Yeah I took it with the macro setting....


----------



## rjc110402

USAFKnineWife said:


> Here is a pic of the first test (top) and the second one that smeared in negative setting on my phone...
> 
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-23072709.jpg
> 
> Still cannot tell from the picture though and sadly I cannot see the line IRL without putting the led light behind it or tilting it...I think I am going to go with my first thought...:bfn:

I agree. How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

rjc110402 said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the first test (top) and the second one that smeared in negative setting on my phone...
> 
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-06-23072709.jpg
> 
> Still cannot tell from the picture though and sadly I cannot see the line IRL without putting the led light behind it or tilting it...I think I am going to go with my first thought...:bfn:
> 
> I agree. How long are your cycles usually?Click to expand...

Well before last month they were 28 days...Last month was 31 days...I ovulated early this month at CD12 and I am 13DPO now...Should have AF around the 29th


----------



## suffolksarah

Afternoon ladies. I love looking at all these tests, still havent given in and tested myself, looking at bfn gets me down! i would rather wait for my temp drop .
I am now 11dpo and temp went back up, so that cheered me up today. but looking back to last month temps were still high at 13 dpo then dropped, for af to show. Hope all these 'Maybe' bfps turn into strong line over the next couple of days xxx


----------



## harri

I have my fx'd for you all!!! 
Xx


----------



## rjc110402

usaf: So you're still 6 days away...give it a couple more, still kinda early. My cycles are screwy (sp?) too. One month they are 25 days, the next it's 28....men don't know how easy they have it!! :)


----------



## harri

My cycles are even worse lol 74, 46, 33 and now who knows x


----------



## rjc110402

harri said:


> My cycles are even worse lol 74, 46, 33 and now who knows x

Good god woman!!! lol


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> My cycles are even worse lol 74, 46, 33 and now who knows x

Don't get down too much! Mrs. S just got knocked up on her 50+ day cycle!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

rjc110402 said:


> usaf: So you're still 6 days away...give it a couple more, still kinda early. My cycles are screwy (sp?) too. One month they are 25 days, the next it's 28....men don't know how easy they have it!! :)

I didn't even think for a minute last month that I was pregnant...cause we were just playing at it....But we did everything right this month...I was totally shocked that I O'd early...but we got the BD'ing in then. I would have just thought that if it was gonna be :bfp: that it would by now...kwim?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> My cycles are even worse lol 74, 46, 33 and now who knows x
> 
> Don't get down too much! Mrs. S just got knocked up on her 50+ day cycle!!!Click to expand...

TRUE DAT!!:happydance:


----------



## harri

mammag said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> My cycles are even worse lol 74, 46, 33 and now who knows x
> 
> Don't get down too much! Mrs. S just got knocked up on her 50+ day cycle!!!Click to expand...

I'm actually getting into this random cycles thing - I enjoy playing find ovulation, it's like a game of hide and seek!!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

@USAF- I thought for a minute I had a line on my tests this morning, but didn't even bother to tweak! Lol. I quit!


----------



## rjc110402

harri said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> My cycles are even worse lol 74, 46, 33 and now who knows x
> 
> Don't get down too much! Mrs. S just got knocked up on her 50+ day cycle!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm actually getting into this random cycles thing - I enjoy playing find ovulation, it's like a game of hide and seek!!! :)Click to expand...

LOL that's one way to look at it! :winkwink: I'm SO bloated and my nipples hurt like crazy but I feel like AF is gonna start. It's so discouraging. I keep trying not to get my hopes up like everyone here, but I can't help it! My youngest is starting kindergarten this year, and I'm really hoping to get a BFP...now!!!!!! LOL


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> @USAF- I thought for a minute I had a line on my tests this morning, but didn't even bother to tweak! Lol. I quit!

I'm quit too, can't test anymore, it's too much! Just going to wait for AF.


----------



## rjc110402

USAFKnineWife said:


> rjc110402 said:
> 
> 
> usaf: So you're still 6 days away...give it a couple more, still kinda early. My cycles are screwy (sp?) too. One month they are 25 days, the next it's 28....men don't know how easy they have it!! :)
> 
> I didn't even think for a minute last month that I was pregnant...cause we were just playing at it....But we did everything right this month...I was totally shocked that I O'd early...but we got the BD'ing in then. I would have just thought that if it was gonna be :bfp: that it would by now...kwim?Click to expand...

Well it all depends on when implantation occurs and unfortunately there's not a test out there for that. Not yet anyways. I'm sure if they make one though we'll all run to the store!


----------



## wanabeamama

my temps gone down again af is due sunday i should start spotting today i have for the last 5 months and ive been crying all the time god this is hard think its time for clear blue test to cheer me up :(


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, this is not a lucky morning!


----------



## Icca19

Harri I feel the same way too. I'm. Actually having fun temping and using the OPKs. 
I think I'm getting addicted to POAS
Loard help me when I enter my TWW lol I need to restock my supply


----------



## rjc110402

wanabeamama said:


> my temps gone down again af is due sunday i should start spotting today i have for the last 5 months and ive been crying all the time god this is hard think its time for clear blue test to cheer me up :(

Yeah lets all go get the blue dyes so we can see evap lines..hahaha


----------



## Icca19

:hugs:
I'm sorry girls that you all have had BFN this morning :-(

Keep the faith though.....remember Mrs.S!


----------



## rjc110402

Icca19 said:


> :hugs:
> I'm sorry girls that you all have had BFN this morning :-(
> 
> Keep the faith though.....remember Mrs.S!

You're absolutely right. Even if we're all down and out this month, remember Mrs S. It can definitely happen! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Ok, so I'm like super sad and need a distraction, so I'm going to tell you about this crazy dream I had last night! It had Queen Latifa in it, Lmao! And DH was there and I don't remember the whole thing but I started to get into some trouble (don't ask, some guy pushed me for some reason) and there are all these people around, so I scream for my husband and he walks out and he was BUTT NAKED!! :rofl: I'm like honey! Where are your pants!! And he looks down and is like Oh Shit! And everyone started laughing? Lmao, who knows, I've had dreams where I showed up somewhere naked before, but never where someone ELSE has!! :haha:


----------



## harri

Icca19 said:


> Harri I feel the same way too. I'm. Actually having fun temping and using the OPKs.
> I think I'm getting addicted to POAS
> Loard help me when I enter my TWW lol I need to restock my supply

I've just picked up 30 ic opks and 7 cb smilies !!!! Yay!!! 
:happydance:


----------



## mammag

Oh, and 71% of pregnant woman get - at 8 dpo and 54% get a negative at 9 dpo! with 3% more getting only an evap. So I'm still good, and 18% get a negative at 13dpo! So you guys are all still good too!!


----------



## rjc110402

mammag said:


> Oh, and 71% of pregnant woman get - at 8 dpo and 54% get a negative at 9 dpo! with 3% more getting only an evap. So I'm still good, and 18% get a negative at 13dpo! So you guys are all still good too!!

woohoo!! Thinkin good thoughts here! :) And what a CRAZY dream! lol I do love it when other people show up naked in dreams instead of me too. hehehe


----------



## rjc110402

Talk about crazy dreams: after I first watched The Departed, I had a dream that night that me and Jack Nicholson were sitting around a table cleaning guns talking about none other than..the departed. What out peeps! lol :gun::gun::gun:


----------



## mammag

Lmao, Jack Nicholson rocks!!


----------



## rjc110402

mammag said:


> Lmao, Jack Nicholson rocks!!

I know right! He's one person I'd love to sit and have a beer with!!


----------



## Icca19

I watched "kill the irishman" last night ....good movie.
Its all based on true events and there's a lot of big actors in it


----------



## mammag

I finally watched Battle Los Angelas!! It was sooo good!!


----------



## rjc110402

I haven't seen either one of those..I'll have to rent them. We're taking the boys to see Cars 2 on Saturday. I'm more excited than them! I love Cars...that and Toy Story are my favorites!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I finally watched Battle Los Angelas!! It was sooo good!!

It was good...True Grit was good too...just ended weird


----------



## rjc110402

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I finally watched Battle Los Angelas!! It was sooo good!!
> 
> It was good...True Grit was good too...just ended weirdClick to expand...

How did it end? I totally missed the ending. Fell asleep right before


----------



## Icca19

We also watched "endour" (I think that's how you spell it lol) 
WARNING: its one of those movies that makes you go...WTF! And then your crying


----------



## mammag

I've seen the old True Grit but not the new one yet.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

rjc110402 said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I finally watched Battle Los Angelas!! It was sooo good!!
> 
> It was good...True Grit was good too...just ended weirdClick to expand...
> 
> How did it end? I totally missed the ending. Fell asleep right beforeClick to expand...

EEEK! Can't tell you cause I KNOW Mammag should see it and I do not wan't to ruin it!!! Sorry


----------



## rjc110402

Ahhh...it's nice to talk about something else. What other topics should we discuss ladies? Just no politics..please!!!!!! lol My father is in town for a visit and that's all he and my hubby discuss. I just sit there and nod and smile like I'm paying attention :)


----------



## Icca19

What's everyone doing for the 4th of July?


----------



## dachsundmom

rjc110402 said:


> Ahhh...it's nice to talk about something else. What other topics should we discuss ladies? Just no politics..please!!!!!! lol My father is in town for a visit and that's all he and my hubby discuss. I just sit there and nod and smile like I'm paying attention :)

DH and I both have degrees in political science, lol!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> What's everyone doing for the 4th of July?

I think we are going to Tennessee to see the inlaws...Dh is taking leave from Saturday until Tuesday the 5th....I can guarantee that he is gonna drive me bonkers!:wacko:


----------



## rjc110402

Not much, my dad and stepmom will be here and we'll probably have a cookout or something. Haven't thought much about it really. We're trying to fly my hubby up to Michigan. His grandma has stage 4 cancer and isn't doing very well right now. It's so sad too, she practically raised him. She's really his 2nd mom. :(


----------



## rjc110402

dachsundmom said:


> rjc110402 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh...it's nice to talk about something else. What other topics should we discuss ladies? Just no politics..please!!!!!! lol My father is in town for a visit and that's all he and my hubby discuss. I just sit there and nod and smile like I'm paying attention :)
> 
> DH and I both have degrees in political science, lol!Click to expand...

LOL...go figure I'd open my big mouth!


----------



## dachsundmom

rjc110402 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjc110402 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh...it's nice to talk about something else. What other topics should we discuss ladies? Just no politics..please!!!!!! lol My father is in town for a visit and that's all he and my hubby discuss. I just sit there and nod and smile like I'm paying attention :)
> 
> DH and I both have degrees in political science, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...go figure I'd open my big mouth!Click to expand...

Oh, you're fine, lol. DH and I have comepletly different political views, so it is always fun times in my house! :happydance:


----------



## rjc110402

dachsundmom said:


> rjc110402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjc110402 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh...it's nice to talk about something else. What other topics should we discuss ladies? Just no politics..please!!!!!! lol My father is in town for a visit and that's all he and my hubby discuss. I just sit there and nod and smile like I'm paying attention :)
> 
> DH and I both have degrees in political science, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...go figure I'd open my big mouth!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you're fine, lol. DH and I have comepletly different political views, so it is always fun times in my house! :happydance:Click to expand...

I bet you two make for an interesting dinner party lol


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> What's everyone doing for the 4th of July?

Well the 1st will be my baby's FOURTH birthday!! Goodness he is getting so big :( So we have a little birthday party planned for him for the weekend, going to drive over to fanning springs and cook out and make a day of it! Should be lots of fun :)


----------



## rjc110402

mammag said:


> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> What's everyone doing for the 4th of July?
> 
> Well the 1st will be my baby's FOURTH birthday!! Goodness he is getting so big :( So we have a little birthday party planned for him for the weekend, going to drive over to fanning springs and cook out and make a day of it! Should be lots of fun :)Click to expand...

That sounds nice! My baby turned 5 in January and all I did that day was cry..I couldn't believe how big he is. Time certainly flies by!


----------



## dachsundmom

We don't do fireworks; DH makes us duck and cover because it sounds like an attack in Afghanistan to him, lol. No PTSD, it's just the fireworks, lol.


----------



## mammag

Oh, wait till you guys hear what I just heard, the hugely pregnant manager here who is getting induced TODAY was supposedly at one of the apartments here the night before last, sitting outside drinking. People were saying that she was so wasted that she kept falling down and dropping stuff!!! WTF???!!! They'll take that baby right? Like when it's born and there are drugs? Or do they not test for that sort of thing without cause?


----------



## mammag

Oh, and they said she was blatantly making out with the guy who's apartment she was at. And this guy is NOT her OH.


----------



## rjc110402

:rofl::rofl:


dachsundmom said:


> We don't do fireworks; DH makes us duck and cover because it sounds like an attack in Afghanistan to him, lol. No PTSD, it's just the fireworks, lol.

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## rjc110402

mammag said:


> Oh, and they said she was blatantly making out with the guy who's apartment she was at. And this guy is NOT her OH.

OMG!!!!!!!!! That's all I can say!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Oh, wait till you guys hear what I just heard, the hugely pregnant manager here who is getting induced TODAY was supposedly at one of the apartments here the night before last, sitting outside drinking. People were saying that she was so wasted that she kept falling down and dropping stuff!!! WTF???!!! They'll take that baby right? Like when it's born and there are drugs? Or do they not test for that sort of thing without cause?

I don't think that they test without cause unless there is something wrong with the baby at delivery. Although they do take blood at birth so they could detect it....That is so horrible and I would love to beat her a$$ as soon as she delivers!:growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

rjc110402 said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and they said she was blatantly making out with the guy who's apartment she was at. And this guy is NOT her OH.
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!! That's all I can say!!!Click to expand...

WTF??? :gun:


----------



## rjc110402

USAFKnineWife said:


> rjc110402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and they said she was blatantly making out with the guy who's apartment she was at. And this guy is NOT her OH.
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!! That's all I can say!!!Click to expand...
> 
> WTF??? :gun:Click to expand...

Time for another one of my Jack Nicholson dreams :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Oh, wait till you guys hear what I just heard, the hugely pregnant manager here who is getting induced TODAY was supposedly at one of the apartments here the night before last, sitting outside drinking. People were saying that she was so wasted that she kept falling down and dropping stuff!!! WTF???!!! They'll take that baby right? Like when it's born and there are drugs? Or do they not test for that sort of thing without cause?

I was told no political discussions, but, if she were to have her blood alcohol level tested now, from when she was drinking last night, she might not show enough in her blood stream to concern authorities. If she gives birth to a healthy child, God willing, then she has broken no laws...maybe child endangerment, but it opens up a whole new can of worms dealing with the fetus vs. baby argument, which I will not touch, lol.

I could start naming the constitutional violations, but have no desire to bore anyone! Lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

It's clearly immoral, but that's not the issue here. It makes me sick!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Oh, wait till you guys hear what I just heard, the hugely pregnant manager here who is getting induced TODAY was supposedly at one of the apartments here the night before last, sitting outside drinking. People were saying that she was so wasted that she kept falling down and dropping stuff!!! WTF???!!! They'll take that baby right? Like when it's born and there are drugs? Or do they not test for that sort of thing without cause?
> 
> I was told no political discussions, but, if she were to have her blood alcohol level tested now, from when she was drinking last night, she might not show enough in her blood stream to concern authorities. If she gives birth to a healthy child, God willing, then she has broken no laws...maybe child endangerment, but it opens up a whole new can of worms dealing with the fetus vs. baby argument, which I will not touch, lol.
> 
> I could start naming the constitutional violations, but have no desire to bore anyone! Lol.Click to expand...

Either way I still wanna beat her a$$:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Oh, wait till you guys hear what I just heard, the hugely pregnant manager here who is getting induced TODAY was supposedly at one of the apartments here the night before last, sitting outside drinking. People were saying that she was so wasted that she kept falling down and dropping stuff!!! WTF???!!! They'll take that baby right? Like when it's born and there are drugs? Or do they not test for that sort of thing without cause?
> 
> I was told no political discussions, but, if she were to have her blood alcohol level tested now, from when she was drinking last night, she might not show enough in her blood stream to concern authorities. If she gives birth to a healthy child, God willing, then she has broken no laws...maybe child endangerment, but it opens up a whole new can of worms dealing with the fetus vs. baby argument, which I will not touch, lol.
> 
> I could start naming the constitutional violations, but have no desire to bore anyone! Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Either way I still wanna beat her a$$:growlmad:Click to expand...

Agree! :growlmad:


----------



## Icca19

My ex sister in law did pills and was wasted the day before she went into labor. The baby was born and went through withdraws. They checked the placenta (to get all the blood work to see what was in the babys system) she got to bring him home but they investigated and with in a week child protective services came and took him.
Then.......she got prego right after me (months later) I was due in may she was due in june. 
She was drinking and shooting up herion with this baby and he was born in. April (2 months early) he was in the NNICU (neonatal intensive care unit) for a while, they released her the next day annd she never saw that baby again. Foster parents came and got him when he was good enough to go home

Ah! Women like that drive me crazy! I want to slap them all!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> My ex sister in law did pills and was wasted the day before she went into labor. The baby was born and went through withdraws. They checked the placenta (to get all the blood work to see what was in the babys system) she got to bring him home but they investigated and with in a week child protective services came and took him.
> Then.......she got prego right after me (months later) I was due in may she was due in june.
> She was drinking and shooting up herion with this baby and he was born in. April (2 months early) he was in the NNICU (neonatal intensive care unit) for a while, they released her the next day annd she never saw that baby again. Foster parents came and got him when he was good enough to go home
> 
> Ah! Women like that drive me crazy! I want to slap them all!

That is so f&*c%ing AWFUL!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> My ex sister in law did pills and was wasted the day before she went into labor. The baby was born and went through withdraws. They checked the placenta (to get all the blood work to see what was in the babys system) she got to bring him home but they investigated and with in a week child protective services came and took him.
> Then.......she got prego right after me (months later) I was due in may she was due in june.
> She was drinking and shooting up herion with this baby and he was born in. April (2 months early) he was in the NNICU (neonatal intensive care unit) for a while, they released her the next day annd she never saw that baby again. Foster parents came and got him when he was good enough to go home
> 
> Ah! Women like that drive me crazy! I want to slap them all!

Well, this makes me feel a little better! Damn, I am glad to be an only child after some of the stories you girls have told!


----------



## rjc110402

I was just about to say that the baby will probably go through withdraws. How can anyone do that to an innocent baby?!?! I read yesterday I think it was that a mom and I can't remember where, bought her 5 year old son a Wii and then when he accidentally let go of the remote and broke the tv she beat him to death! The defense attorney says she'll probably be charged with manslaughter. Wouldn't that be 2nd degree murder!? Ugh!!! Some people in this world I swear should have to take some kind of test before coming a parent and if they fail....be castrated!!


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> My ex sister in law did pills and was wasted the day before she went into labor. The baby was born and went through withdraws. They checked the placenta (to get all the blood work to see what was in the babys system) she got to bring him home but they investigated and with in a week child protective services came and took him.
> Then.......she got prego right after me (months later) I was due in may she was due in june.
> She was drinking and shooting up herion with this baby and he was born in. April (2 months early) he was in the NNICU (neonatal intensive care unit) for a while, they released her the next day annd she never saw that baby again. Foster parents came and got him when he was good enough to go home
> 
> Ah! Women like that drive me crazy! I want to slap them all!

I wonder if your sister and my sister are the same person :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

rjc110402 said:


> I was just about to say that the baby will probably go through withdraws. How can anyone do that to an innocent baby?!?! I read yesterday I think it was that a mom and I can't remember where, bought her 5 year old son a Wii and then when he accidentally let go of the remote and broke the tv she beat him to death! The defense attorney says she'll probably be charged with manslaughter. Wouldn't that be 2nd degree murder!? Ugh!!! Some people in this world I swear should have to take some kind of test before coming a parent and if they fail....be castrated!!

I saw that story; it made me sick. Depending on the jurisdiction, any murder charge would need to have intent established and she is claiming she did not intend to kill him. They will go with whatever charge they can make stick.


----------



## dachsundmom

Guys, as I write this stuff, please know that my views do not always match what I say, lol. I'm just spitting out the political side of things, lol.


----------



## rjc110402

Hope she has fun in prison - after all, inmates don't like rapists and child murderers.


----------



## mammag

rjc110402 said:


> Hope she has fun in prison - after all, inmates don't like rapists and child murderers.

So very true!!


----------



## Icca19

The justice system fails us sometimes ....its sad.
I'm curious as to what charges that girls that put her baby in the suitcase here will get.

There was this college girl that got charged with murder: she tgried to claim she never knew she was prego and when she gave bith she didn't know what to do so she threw her away ....the jury saw right through that one.
How do you not KNOW your prego?!


----------



## mammag

THIS is why I don't watch the news :(


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> THIS is why I don't watch the news :(

We watch it on two different channels at the same time in my house, lol. It is a 24 hour news reel for us.:wacko:


----------



## Icca19

The paper is where I get my info.....damn coupons


----------



## mammag

The suitcase baby killer got 10 years


----------



## rjc110402

mammag said:


> THIS is why I don't watch the news :(

I agree! My sister in law didn't find out she was pregnant until she was 6 months! She had a period throughout her entire pregnancy and didn't gain a ton of weight..but we all noticed she put on some lbs but didn't want to say anything..turns out she was 6 months preggers! BUT shes a great mom...not like these crazy a$$ bi%ch#s on the news! Maybe we should change the subject? I'm getting mad - lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, I AGREE, new subject!!!! SOOOOO, I'm thinking about getting a reading from psychic star.


----------



## rjc110402

mammag said:


> Lol, I AGREE, new subject!!!! SOOOOO, I'm thinking about getting a reading from psychic star.

I've always wanted to do that!!!


----------



## Icca19

Iv never had a reading, id like to see what it says 
There's a lady here that does them for like $20.00


----------



## rjc110402

rjc110402 said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I AGREE, new subject!!!! SOOOOO, I'm thinking about getting a reading from psychic star.
> 
> I've always wanted to do that!!!Click to expand...

Actually wait, I have done that. When I was 15. My dad wasn't happy when he got a $700 phone bill! Then he said..if I was really talking to a psychic they would've known I was 15. LOL Took me a long time working part time after school to pay that off.


----------



## mammag

Lmao, I'll bet your dad was PISSED!!! Psychic Star is on Ebay and only costs $5.50USD. And she gets really good reviews, was going to do it now but DH took the card with him for whatever reason, probably so I wouldn't buy anymore HPTS!!! So I'm going to have to wait for tomorrow :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lmao, I'll bet your dad was PISSED!!! Psychic Star is on Ebay and only costs $5.50USD. And she gets really good reviews, was going to do it now but DH took the card with him for whatever reason, probably so I wouldn't buy anymore HPTS!!! So I'm going to have to wait for tomorrow :)

My card number is memorized, I am not joking. Including the three digit code on the back, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> THIS is why I don't watch the news :(
> 
> We watch it on two different channels at the same time in my house, lol. It is a 24 hour news reel for us.:wacko:Click to expand...

Same here...2 local news and then national news...Plus I get updates on FB


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, I AGREE, new subject!!!! SOOOOO, I'm thinking about getting a reading from psychic star.

I got one from Gail...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lmao, I'll bet your dad was PISSED!!! Psychic Star is on Ebay and only costs $5.50USD. And she gets really good reviews, was going to do it now but DH took the card with him for whatever reason, probably so I wouldn't buy anymore HPTS!!! So I'm going to have to wait for tomorrow :)
> 
> My card number is memorized, I am not joking. Including the three digit code on the back, lol.Click to expand...

bahahaha...me too! Bank card and all credit cards!!:haha:


----------



## mammag

Lmao, that's hilarious, I was just sitting here trying to remember ours!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

:growlmad: I have a raging headache! Probably from all the stress induced line eye!!:cry:


----------



## rjc110402

USAFKnineWife said:


> :growlmad: I have a raging headache! Probably from all the stress induced line eye!!:cry:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lmao, that's hilarious, I was just sitting here trying to remember ours!!

Just write it down somewhere next time and hold onto it!


----------



## rjc110402

mammag said:


> Lmao, that's hilarious, I was just sitting here trying to remember ours!!

LOL - I take all the cards from my hubby - he's the shopoholic, not me. That needs to change!! lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

rjc110402 said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lmao, that's hilarious, I was just sitting here trying to remember ours!!
> 
> LOL - I take all the cards from my hubby - he's the shopoholic, not me. That needs to change!! lolClick to expand...

I do all the shopping...dh likes to research and look at things before he buys it then he still second guesses....I wan't something...I get it...don't think twice about it or how much it is...:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> rjc110402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lmao, that's hilarious, I was just sitting here trying to remember ours!!
> 
> LOL - I take all the cards from my hubby - he's the shopoholic, not me. That needs to change!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I do all the shopping...dh likes to research and look at things before he buys it then he still second guesses....I wan't something...I get it...don't think twice about it or how much it is...:haha:Click to expand...

Yep; I hate it! I've been trying to buy another computer for three months now! I bought the TV and just had it delivered, lol.


----------



## Icca19

DH and I both have a shopping addiction....our bank account is doomed lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

OMG!...On Cake Boss they are making a TOLIET CAKE! Just like Mrs. S.!!!! :rofl:


----------



## rjc110402

USAFKnineWife said:


> OMG!...On Cake Boss they are making a TOLIET CAKE! Just like Mrs. S.!!!! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjc110402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lmao, that's hilarious, I was just sitting here trying to remember ours!!
> 
> LOL - I take all the cards from my hubby - he's the shopoholic, not me. That needs to change!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I do all the shopping...dh likes to research and look at things before he buys it then he still second guesses....I wan't something...I get it...don't think twice about it or how much it is...:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep; I hate it! I've been trying to buy another computer for three months now! I bought the TV and just had it delivered, lol.Click to expand...

Been waiting on dh to buy a new OS for my laptop since it shit itself a few months back and wiped everything....Fantastic laptop too....I currently use 8 y.o. son's laptop until then....Bet if it were his laptop he would have already gotten the new OS.:dohh:

Maybe I should get it myself...but I have no idea what to get...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjc110402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lmao, that's hilarious, I was just sitting here trying to remember ours!!
> 
> LOL - I take all the cards from my hubby - he's the shopoholic, not me. That needs to change!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I do all the shopping...dh likes to research and look at things before he buys it then he still second guesses....I wan't something...I get it...don't think twice about it or how much it is...:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep; I hate it! I've been trying to buy another computer for three months now! I bought the TV and just had it delivered, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Been waiting on dh to buy a new OS for my laptop since it shit itself a few months back and wiped everything....Fantastic laptop too....I currently use 8 y.o. son's laptop until then....Bet if it were his laptop he would have already gotten the new OS.:dohh:
> 
> Maybe I should get it myself...but I have no idea what to get...Click to expand...

Don't know what your budget is, but I am leaning towards the Sony Vaio; it is the only one that Ihave found with a backlit keyboard, which is very important to me, lol. Best Buy has it, so you can play with it, but it is a little bit cheaper to buy it from newegg.com.


----------



## dachsundmom

If you want just the OS, go with Windows 7. I love it!


----------



## rjc110402

dachsundmom said:


> If you want just the OS, go with Windows 7. I love it!

same here! We also got an HP recently, but my mother in law works for HP so we got 30% off! Love it when we can save some $$! Especially with all the money we put into preggo tests!! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

rjc110402 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> If you want just the OS, go with Windows 7. I love it!
> 
> same here! We also got an HP recently, but my mother in law works for HP so we got 30% off! Love it when we can save some $$!Click to expand...

That is never a bad thing! :happydance:


----------



## rjc110402

Ok back to the subject of babies, sorry, sorry, sorry!! But I went to the bathroom thinking I'm gonna start anytime now, I just had a "wet" feeling inside me (tmi - sorry, although I don't think there is such a thing on this thread), but nothing and my nipples are still sore. Do you think I really could have gotten a negative yesterday and it MIGHT be positive if I take one later today? Or best to wait til tomorrow? Again...SORRY!!!! :dohh:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjc110402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lmao, that's hilarious, I was just sitting here trying to remember ours!!
> 
> LOL - I take all the cards from my hubby - he's the shopoholic, not me. That needs to change!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I do all the shopping...dh likes to research and look at things before he buys it then he still second guesses....I wan't something...I get it...don't think twice about it or how much it is...:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep; I hate it! I've been trying to buy another computer for three months now! I bought the TV and just had it delivered, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Been waiting on dh to buy a new OS for my laptop since it shit itself a few months back and wiped everything....Fantastic laptop too....I currently use 8 y.o. son's laptop until then....Bet if it were his laptop he would have already gotten the new OS.:dohh:
> 
> Maybe I should get it myself...but I have no idea what to get...Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know what your budget is, but I am leaning towards the Sony Vaio; it is the only one that Ihave found with a backlit keyboard, which is very important to me, lol. Best Buy has it, so you can play with it, but it is a little bit cheaper to buy it from newegg.com.Click to expand...

DH is always on newegg! I told him that I just wanted a new laptop but he looks at me like I am crazy and says all I need is a new operating system...:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH lives at newegg, lol. It drives me nuts!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> If you want just the OS, go with Windows 7. I love it!

That's the one he said....It's just a matter of him following through...Might have to just get it myself...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> My DH lives at newegg, lol. It drives me nuts!

YUP!:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> If you want just the OS, go with Windows 7. I love it!
> 
> That's the one he said....It's just a matter of him following through...Might have to just get it myself...Click to expand...

If the OS you have is shot, you will need to get some sort of working windows OS on there in order to make the upgrade. Otherwise, it will not work.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> If you want just the OS, go with Windows 7. I love it!
> 
> That's the one he said....It's just a matter of him following through...Might have to just get it myself...Click to expand...
> 
> If the OS you have is shot, you will need to get some sort of working windows OS on there in order to make the upgrade. Otherwise, it will not work.Click to expand...

Yeah I think he has Vista?


----------



## dachsundmom

That'll work! Lol


----------



## harri

Hey guys!! Is everyone feeling OK?

Just had my nails done for holiday... Don't think I'll be checking my cervix with these bad boys :haha:

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/c071064a.jpg

P.s. Yes, I am in the car lol x


----------



## dachsundmom

@harri- very nice! Lol. I am going to try and get mine done over the weekend!


----------



## harri

And they were done by a MAN!!!!! :-O x


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> And they were done by a MAN!!!!! :-O x

He had to be an Asian, lol. Here in the States, it is always my people who do nails, lol!


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Hey guys!! Is everyone feeling OK?
> 
> Just had my nails done for holiday... Don't think I'll be checking my cervix with these bad boys :haha:
> 
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/c071064a.jpg
> 
> P.s. Yes, I am in the car lol x

wow very pretty x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> And they were done by a MAN!!!!! :-O x
> 
> He had to be an Asian, lol. Here in the States, it is always my people who do nails, lol!Click to expand...

The only person that I allow to do my nails is a man and he is Asian....he also has a deformed hand too but that doesn't stop him and he is FAB!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I don't ever get tips though...My nails are long enough that I just ask to have them put the overlay on them and they look just like tips!


----------



## harri

dachsundmom said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> And they were done by a MAN!!!!! :-O x
> 
> He had to be an Asian, lol. Here in the States, it is always my people who do nails, lol!Click to expand...

Yes he was!!!!!! Good skills dmom!!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I don't ever get tips though...My nails are long enough that I just ask to have them put the overlay on them and they look just like tips!

Same here! If I don't do the overlay I will chew them, lol.


----------



## harri

Lol I'm a picker not a chewer, if I find the slightest split I go for it haha!!!!! Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

@wanabe- How are you doing my dear?


----------



## Icca19

So has anyone heard from Mrs.S??? Wonder if she heard from the Drs yet!?

Mrs.S where are you??


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> So has anyone heard from Mrs.S??? Wonder if she heard from the Drs yet!?
> 
> Mrs.S where are you??

I was just wondering the same thing! Lol


----------



## rjc110402

dachsundmom said:


> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> So has anyone heard from Mrs.S??? Wonder if she heard from the Drs yet!?
> 
> Mrs.S where are you??
> 
> I was just wondering the same thing! LolClick to expand...

same here! I'm sure she's probably out looking at baby stuff :) I know I would be. I have a question for you ladies: as you know, af is due today & I always start in the AM. Nothing as of yet, no sign of her either. I've had this bubbly feeling (thats the only way I know to describe it) in my stomach. I took the test yestaerday afternoon and it was BFN. Is it possible to get a BFN the day before AF then get a BFP? It just seems too close together. I'm out of tests & not sure if I should get more tonight or just play the waiting game another day or two. Which means MY nails won't look as pretty :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> So has anyone heard from Mrs.S??? Wonder if she heard from the Drs yet!?
> 
> Mrs.S where are you??
> 
> I was just wondering the same thing! LolClick to expand...

I think she may be busy making that toilet cake! I left her a shout out on her FB wall....nothing about the board though...In my FB world this board doesn't exist!! :ninja:


----------



## wanabeamama

omg im so anoyed..... My oh's cousins wife just text me and said hi hows the baby making goin? Grrrrrrrrrr keep your nose out and stop asking me if i had somthing to tell i would wouldnt mind if i had told her we were ttc oh told his cousin and told him to keep it quiet ffs i told her were not trying anymore and ive gone on the pill ::(


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> @wanabe- How are you doing my dear?

im holdin up :) iive not started spotting yet yipee but ive had tummy ache all day a very off tummy been goin to the loo alot :( 
how are you doin?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> omg im so anoyed..... My oh's cousins wife just text me and said hi hows the baby making goin? Grrrrrrrrrr keep your nose out and stop asking me if i had somthing to tell i would wouldnt mind if i had told her we were ttc oh told his cousin and told him to keep it quiet ffs i told her were not trying anymore and ive gone on the pill ::(

My bff is always texting me and asking me...with her I don't mind as she makes everything funny as hell...plus she has 5 kids and really wants another but her dh had a vasectomy...She said she wanted to know all about how it goes with me so she can live vicariously through me :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @wanabe- How are you doing my dear?
> 
> im holdin up :) iive not started spotting yet yipee but ive had tummy ache all day a very off tummy been goin to the loo alot :(
> how are you doin?Click to expand...

:hugs: Same here...I know people keep saying that we all still have a chance...but I just don't see it anymore.:cry: I really hope they are right for us all.


----------



## Icca19

I'm sorry girls:hugs:
Hope your day gets better


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @wanabe- How are you doing my dear?
> 
> im holdin up :) iive not started spotting yet yipee but ive had tummy ache all day a very off tummy been goin to the loo alot :(
> how are you doin?Click to expand...

I'm here...that's about all I can say! Lol


----------



## Icca19

I had a bad day yesterday
But now my cars fixed so that brightened my day today
Although I'm TERRIFIED to drive it. I'm driving like Miss Daisy lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> I had a bad day yesterday
> But now my cars fixed so that brightened my day today
> Although I'm TERRIFIED to drive it. I'm driving like Miss Daisy lol

I'd walk! Lol


----------



## Icca19

I live out in the country.....that's a long walk! Lol


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> omg im so anoyed..... My oh's cousins wife just text me and said hi hows the baby making goin? Grrrrrrrrrr keep your nose out and stop asking me if i had somthing to tell i would wouldnt mind if i had told her we were ttc oh told his cousin and told him to keep it quiet ffs i told her were not trying anymore and ive gone on the pill ::(
> 
> My bff is always texting me and asking me...with her I don't mind as she makes everything funny as hell...plus she has 5 kids and really wants another but her dh had a vasectomy...She said she wanted to know all about how it goes with me so she can live vicariously through me :haha:Click to expand...

i wouldnt mind if she was nice but shes a total bitch she had her falopian tubes removed so she couldnt have kids of her own as she dint want to ruin her body so she bullied her dh into adoption (he told my oh he wouldnt of married her if he new that was her plan) they got there adopted son 12 months ago and all she does is push him away shed had him a week (he was 18month old) and she put him outside in the rain to play so she could talk with the adults i took it on myself to go and sit outside with himas hed already sliped on the wet concrete and she made him change outside so he didnt dirty the floor she constantly calles him a brat god theres so much more but it would take up the next 10 pages grrr


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @wanabe- How are you doing my dear?
> 
> im holdin up :) iive not started spotting yet yipee but ive had tummy ache all day a very off tummy been goin to the loo alot :(
> how are you doin?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm here...that's about all I can say! LolClick to expand...

i suppose were all still here and no witch in sight just yet!
i have 1 test left but im not going to use it until sunday if the witch doesnt arrive ( i think shes already on her way tho) 

im having a pain in the very bottom left of my back the same place i had a pain when i had my cyst its kind of almost in my but cheek :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> omg im so anoyed..... My oh's cousins wife just text me and said hi hows the baby making goin? Grrrrrrrrrr keep your nose out and stop asking me if i had somthing to tell i would wouldnt mind if i had told her we were ttc oh told his cousin and told him to keep it quiet ffs i told her were not trying anymore and ive gone on the pill ::(
> 
> My bff is always texting me and asking me...with her I don't mind as she makes everything funny as hell...plus she has 5 kids and really wants another but her dh had a vasectomy...She said she wanted to know all about how it goes with me so she can live vicariously through me :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i wouldnt mind if she was nice but shes a total bitch she had her falopian tubes removed so she couldnt have kids of her own as she dint want to ruin her body so she bullied her dh into adoption (he told my oh he wouldnt of married her if he new that was her plan) they got there adopted son 12 months ago and all she does is push him away shed had him a week (he was 18month old) and she put him outside in the rain to play so she could talk with the adults i took it on myself to go and sit outside with himas hed already sliped on the wet concrete and she made him change outside so he didnt dirty the floor she constantly calles him a brat god theres so much more but it would take up the next 10 pages grrrClick to expand...

WOW! Some people just don't deserve to have sweet babies...and she sounds like one of those people!!:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

I hear ya!


----------



## mammag

I'm back girls! Love the nails Dmom!! They just made us leave the pool cuz it's supposed to rain :( Boo, it's not even raining yet!! Just some dark clouds, lawsuit paranoia I assume!


----------



## dachsundmom

The nails are Harri's lol. My people just did them.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> The nails are Harri's lol. My people just did them.

:rofl:


----------



## mammag

Oh shit, lmao, I'm not sure how I got that one mixed up! 

Nice nails Harri!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Much better! Me thankee you!


----------



## harri

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> The nails are Harri's lol. My people just did them.
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Oh shit :rofl: I'm crying here! Xxxx


----------



## rjc110402

going a little crazy here - no sign of AF still, and due today. Going to get more tests tonight since I took my last one yesterday afternoon...but I'm trying not to get my hopes up, it was bfn yesterday. So it probably will be again since yesterday was 1 day before AF was due.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

rjc110402 said:


> going a little crazy here - no sign of AF still, and due today. Going to get more tests tonight since I took my last one yesterday afternoon...but I'm trying not to get my hopes up, it was bfn yesterday. So it probably will be again since yesterday was 1 day before AF was due.


Let us know how it goes! FX'd!


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck!


----------



## mammag

Goodness guys, I'm feeling so drained, the :bfn: this morning just took it out of me. That freaking pink line on that test is probably one of the worst things that could have happened, I usually take :bfn:'s in stride even AF, but after yesterday, I'm just absolutely crushed, I don't FEEL anything, nothing, I feel like I would any other day at any other time, bbs don't hurt anymore, no cramping, no increased CM, nothing :( I know I'm sounding whiny, but I just feel broken.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Goodness guys, I'm feeling so drained, the :bfn: this morning just took it out of me. That freaking pink line on that test is probably one of the worst things that could have happened, I usually take :bfn:'s in stride even AF, but after yesterday, I'm just absolutely crushed, I don't FEEL anything, nothing, I feel like I would any other day at any other time, bbs don't hurt anymore, no cramping, no increased CM, nothing :( I know I'm sounding whiny, but I just feel broken.

:hugs: You're other thread, in the other section, people are swearing they see color. Is there a different test over there? And I still think the best symptoms, are no symptoms.


----------



## mammag

It's the same one, someone just tweaked it and brought out some pink that I CAN NOT see IRL.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> It's the same one, someone just tweaked it and brought out some pink that I CAN NOT see IRL.

ok. Have you called to get your free tests yet? Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Goodness guys, I'm feeling so drained, the :bfn: this morning just took it out of me. That freaking pink line on that test is probably one of the worst things that could have happened, I usually take :bfn:'s in stride even AF, but after yesterday, I'm just absolutely crushed, I don't FEEL anything, nothing, I feel like I would any other day at any other time, bbs don't hurt anymore, no cramping, no increased CM, nothing :( I know I'm sounding whiny, but I just feel broken.

 You are not broken. You may have gotten a faulty test today...just don't know. It sucks not having any control about this part....I feel your pain. :hugs: Don't give up though..I know you are not a quitter!


----------



## mammag

No phone! Lol, I will tomorrow though, oh don't you worry, there are going to be some customer service reps tomorrow putting their irate customer handling skills to the test!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=225243&d=1308848363

Here is her tweak.


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you see color in the pic?


----------



## MrsStutler

I'm here! :haha: I feel so loved now:flower:

I'm actually working at my real job today (ha, imagine that...a job!)
I haven't heard back from the doctor yet on the blood work but last time she didn't call the next day. I'm still in a bit of shock but I'm starting to feel some stuff going on. Up until now the only symptom I had was some mild cramps. So ladies don't count yourself out until that biatch shows up! As somebody said "remember Mrs. S!" :rofl: I had a negative blood test on June 6th, and negative frer on June 20th, then the positive IC and frer on June 21st. I got the bfp on cd 51! So don't you dare give up (although I had...no as I say not as I do)

I'm hoping dh can manage to make it to the appointment Monday. I made it for his usual lunch time but I guess the only other guy working has some training to do and so DH might not be able to leave work if the training lasts awhile. I called to see if there were any other appointments available and nothing until Friday:growlmad: I can't wait for the appointment because once the doctor confirms everything I can actually acknowledge the fact that I'm pregnant! Although even then I don't think DH is going to relax until after 12weeks.


----------



## mammag

I do see it, but there really is nothing there in real life.


----------



## mammag

MrsStutler said:


> I'm here! :haha: I feel so loved now:flower:
> 
> I'm actually working at my real job today (ha, imagine that...a job!)
> I haven't heard back from the doctor yet on the blood work but last time she didn't call the next day. I'm still in a bit of shock but I'm starting to feel some stuff going on. Up until now the only symptom I had was some mild cramps. So ladies don't count yourself out until that biatch shows up! As somebody said "remember Mrs. S!" :rofl: I had a negative blood test on June 6th, and negative frer on June 20th, then the positive IC and frer on June 21st. I got the bfp on cd 51! So don't you dare give up (although I had...no as I say not as I do)
> 
> I'm hoping dh can manage to make it to the appointment Monday. I made it for his usual lunch time but I guess the only other guy working has some training to do and so DH might not be able to leave work if the training lasts awhile. I called to see if there were any other appointments available and nothing until Friday:growlmad: I can't wait for the appointment because once the doctor confirms everything I can actually acknowledge the fact that I'm pregnant! Although even then I don't think DH is going to relax until after 12weeks.

Well, excited DH or no, I am OVER THE MOON for you!!!! Yay!!!! You are like the only girls in the world that I don't hate for getting knocked up before me!!!! Lol, that's evil I know :devil: Yay!!! Mrs. S is gonna be a Mamma!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

@Mrs. S- thank you for checking in! We were very worried!

@mammag- then thank those other women and tell them to stop! Lol. There comes a point, when it just makes matters worse.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> I'm here! :haha: I feel so loved now:flower:
> 
> I'm actually working at my real job today (ha, imagine that...a job!)
> I haven't heard back from the doctor yet on the blood work but last time she didn't call the next day. I'm still in a bit of shock but I'm starting to feel some stuff going on. Up until now the only symptom I had was some mild cramps. So ladies don't count yourself out until that biatch shows up! As somebody said "remember Mrs. S!" :rofl: I had a negative blood test on June 6th, and negative frer on June 20th, then the positive IC and frer on June 21st. I got the bfp on cd 51! So don't you dare give up (although I had...no as I say not as I do)
> 
> I'm hoping dh can manage to make it to the appointment Monday. I made it for his usual lunch time but I guess the only other guy working has some training to do and so DH might not be able to leave work if the training lasts awhile. I called to see if there were any other appointments available and nothing until Friday:growlmad: I can't wait for the appointment because once the doctor confirms everything I can actually acknowledge the fact that I'm pregnant! Although even then I don't think DH is going to relax until after 12weeks.
> 
> Well, excited DH or no, I am OVER THE MOON for you!!!! Yay!!!! You are like the only girls in the world that I don't hate for getting knocked up before me!!!! Lol, that's evil I know :devil: Yay!!! Mrs. S is gonna be a Mamma!!!!!Click to expand...

Well if it is evil then count me in too!! I am so stinkin' excited for Mrs. S. and anyone else on this thread that finally gets their :bfp: but all those other people can shove it!:growlmad:


----------



## mammag

I did thank her, but I just haven't gone back over there but to say I'm not testing anymore, it really does make it harder, I took a bad picture, the light shining through it made a line appear I think. Now I just have to decide whether or not to test in the morning, this is where that 1 day really does matter, lol, if I'm really 10dpo tomorrow taking my last FRER is acceptable, but if I'm only 9 I'm thinking I should save it.


----------



## mammag

Lmao KnifeWife, that is EXACTLY how I feel!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I did thank her, but I just haven't gone back over there but to say I'm not testing anymore, it really does make it harder, I took a bad picture, the light shining through it made a line appear I think. Now I just have to decide whether or not to test in the morning, this is where that 1 day really does matter, lol, if I'm really 10dpo tomorrow taking my last FRER is acceptable, but if I'm only 9 I'm thinking I should save it.

If it will put your mind at ease, take it. If you need to replace them, get the Answer ones. They are from the same manufacturer and you know now that the antibody stip is large.


----------



## mammag

It'll make me feel better if it's POSITIVE! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> It'll make me feel better if it's POSITIVE! :haha:

You could pee on an OPK and see if it is darkening, not that I advocate this, but let's face it, we all do it. Lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, would so be doing that if I HAD any!! Lol, I peed on them all :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, then. Lol.


----------



## mammag

Lmao, maybe I'll go pick up a couple of dollar tree ones tonight.


----------



## mammag

It'll be enough to curb my POAS Addiction, but at the same time prevent me from seeing the BFN HPT!!


----------



## dachsundmom

It's just cheaper to buy the Answer stips, if you are going to go this route, lol. Ya get 20 of them. If this makes you feel any better, I have not one symptom; not even the regular sore boobs! I am pretty sure I didn't OV...think I just had a long surge. What is your CP and CM doing?


----------



## mammag

About the same, firm and closed, CM is weird, not sure what to make of it, it is creamy kind of yellow? IDK, it's weird, but I really have nothing to compare it to in recent memory cuz I had EWCM all throughout my 2ww last month.


----------



## wanabeamama

still no spotting :D but i really am having alot of pain in the same place as when i had my ovarian cyst i really hope it hasnt come back only difference is i used to get the pain after af not before :/


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it really is just wait and see girls, lol


----------



## mammag

Yup, wait wait and wait some more, ooohhhhh, lightning and thunder outside!!!


----------



## mammag

Did you see I did have a tiny dip yesterday? Maybe that's a good sign??!!!


----------



## harri

Let's hope tomorrow is a more positive day! 

No-one is out yet :) got my fx'd for you all. I really hope I ovulate too xxx


----------



## harri

Mammag - I think your chart looks great :) xx


----------



## mammag

and I woke up a few times between 5 & 7AM and had trouble going back to sleep, so really it probably should have been a little lower than that.


----------



## mammag

Harri- I think it looks like you ovulated yesterday! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, don't so this to yourselves...we're getting close to TWW crazy, Lol! Btw, is it a sign when your DH calls from Walmart to ask "digital or regular?" Lol


----------



## mammag

Lmao, that's totally a sign, and say BOTH!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lmao, that's totally a sign, and say BOTH!!

We'll see what he comes home with; last time it was the damn Answer strips, lol. I'm sure he'll find the clearance rack and it'll be 10yo tests, lol.


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I did thank her, but I just haven't gone back over there but to say I'm not testing anymore, it really does make it harder, I took a bad picture, the light shining through it made a line appear I think. Now I just have to decide whether or not to test in the morning, this is where that 1 day really does matter, lol, if I'm really 10dpo tomorrow taking my last FRER is acceptable, but if I'm only 9 I'm thinking I should save it.
> 
> If it will put your mind at ease, take it. If you need to replace them, get the Answer ones. They are from the same manufacturer and you know now that the antibody stip is large.Click to expand...

^^^WSS! 
You never know what a difference one day can make!


----------



## mammag

Omg, there is a torrential freaking downpour outside!! It's crazy!!


----------



## MrsStutler

mammag said:


> Omg, there is a torrential freaking downpour outside!! It's crazy!!

AAAHHHH! I want some rain! Send some over here please!


----------



## mammag

I'll tell it, lol, not sure if it can hear me over all the thunder it's making!!


----------



## rjc110402

harri said:


> Let's hope tomorrow is a more positive day!
> 
> No-one is out yet :) got my fx'd for you all. I really hope I ovulate too xxx

Agreed!!! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

No, I don't think this is a BFP, but can one of you girls tell me where the second line is supposed to be by marking the pic? I have never used Wondfo before and some of them seem really dented; I've tried to get an evap, but no luck! Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Do you happen to see color there at the bottom? If you do then I think that is where the line should be...oh and I have the same dents in mine...


----------



## harri

I'm not familiar with this brand being British n all! 

I'm so excited my opk is stark negative! I have only received them today so been 4 days without opks! Anyway the lines have been fairly dark for a while but not positive and I'm hoping I had my surge a few days ago because now I don't even have a line  that's what usually happens post ov! Not getting my hopes up too soon though xxx


----------



## mammag

I'm not sure! I've never taken them either :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks anyways girls! I'd be happy if I could at least see the antibody strip so I knew where to look!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Thanks anyways girls! I'd be happy if I could at least see the antibody strip so I knew where to look!

I know right!!? Don't even know if mine WORK!! Lol, I did one today with SMU and it started to get a faint line as it dried so I set it down for closer inspection and before I could check it out to see where the line is supposed to be Bella grabbed it off my bedside table and ate the damn thing!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Thanks anyways girls! I'd be happy if I could at least see the antibody strip so I knew where to look!
> 
> I know right!!? Don't even know if mine WORK!! Lol, I did one today with SMU and it started to get a faint line as it dried so I set it down for closer inspection and before I could check it out to see where the line is supposed to be Bella grabbed it off my bedside table and ate the damn thing!!Click to expand...

Lol. Are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## mammag

Yeah, I'll use that last FRER, I can always get more, right! And I have another $2 coupon in the box!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Yeah, I'll use that last FRER, I can always get more, right! And I have another $2 coupon in the box!

You know you can print more than one coupon and just walk in with a pile? Lol


----------



## mammag

Nuh Uh? For real? I thought it was one per person? So I could get like 3 boxes and use a coupon for each one?


----------



## dachsundmom

You could use like 5 coupons and get them free, lol. My Wally does it, lol. Or take one insert and one printed and get $4 off.


----------



## mammag

are you kidding? What if the test was the only thing that I bought? I could put the one test up there with a bunch of coupons and they wouldn't say anything?


----------



## dachsundmom

I take it you aren't a couponer, lol! It should be fine. If my store will do it, yours should too. BTW, did I see someone ask you your due date? OMG, I am so sorry!


----------



## dachsundmom

If you get a chance, can you please play with the pic I posted and see if you can pick up the antibody strip? You'll love this, the dye on the test runs both directions! Lol


----------



## mammag

Yeah, just told her it was an evap, :( I'm not sad yet though, even though I don't FEEL at all pregnant, it is still really early, just gotta keep reminding myself of that.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> If you get a chance, can you please play with the pic I posted and see if you can pick up the antibody strip? You'll love this, the dye on the test runs both directions! Lol

Hell Yeah! I love playing with other peoples Pee Sticks!!! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

The only thing I remember about DD was sore boobs. I never had any MS or the other things I read about, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> If you get a chance, can you please play with the pic I posted and see if you can pick up the antibody strip? You'll love this, the dye on the test runs both directions! Lol
> 
> Hell Yeah! I love playing with other peoples Pee Sticks!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Thank you. I appreciate it. I am all about cheap, but there's got to be something wrong with 50 tests for under $10. lol


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/dmom.jpg


----------



## mammag

See where you can kind of see the white line? I think that is probably the anitbody strip, but I see what your talking about, it's got a pink line right next to the control line!


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't figure out where in the hell it is supposed to be, lol. I don't think it's positive at all, but I don't think it's supposed to do that either...


----------



## mammag

What's Thrush? I hear people mention it on here all the time but I have NO idea what it is. I always thought it was that white stuff a baby sometimes get on their tongue? But it's obviously not what they are talking about.


----------



## mammag

Ooooh, A League of Their Own is coming on!! I LOVE that movie!!! :)
"There's NO crying in baseball!"


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> What's Thrush? I hear people mention it on here all the time but I have NO idea what it is. I always thought it was that white stuff a baby sometimes get on their tongue? But it's obviously not what they are talking about.

It is Brit speak for a yeast infection, lol. I guess it's a symptom?


----------



## mammag

Oh, you know I've never had one of those in my life? Pregnant or not, never have had one. I've had UTI's, but never a yeast infection.


----------



## dachsundmom

I just don't see how it's a symptom, lol. I think it's a medical condition...


----------



## mammag

Lmao, I know it was never a symptom for me!! Hmmm, gonna go speak with dr. google!


----------



## mammag

Yeast infection is a common type of vaginal infection that occurs really often in women who are pregnant. These infections are caused by microscopic fungi in the Candida family. They are normally found in the vaginas of nearly one third of women. It only becomes a problem when it grows so fast that it overwhelms other competing microorganisms that are normally found in the vagina. Increased estrogen level during pregnancy causes your vagina to produce more glycogen. This makes it even easier for yeast to grow in the vagina. The most common symptoms of yeast infection are odorless and white vaginal discharge, itchiness, irritation and redness in your vagina and labia, pain during sex and burning sensation during urination. A yeast infection won't hurt or affect your baby. However, if you have an infection when you go into labor, there is a chance that your newborn will contract it as he passes through the birth canal. A yeast infection in a newborn is called thrush. It is recognizable by the white patches in a baby's mouth and it is not serious and is easily treated.


----------



## mammag

Dr. Google has spoken :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Ask Dr. Google why all of my tests have dye running two directions! Lol. And especially why they are giving me lines in the wrong spot!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, I can see that...but not as an early symptom, lol.


----------



## mammag

Hmmm, Dr. Google does not seem to have an answer for lines in the wrong place :shrug: I knew he wasn't all that smart.


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm going to sue Dr. Google in the morning, lol!


----------



## mammag

Lol, we can take him and FRER all at once, *******s.


----------



## mammag

Lol, B&B bleeped out my bad word.


----------



## dachsundmom

I got your meaning and I am down! Lol


----------



## MrsStutler

Ok, I feel like a royal jerk. I asked DH if we were going to go out to get sliders at a certain restaurant with our group of friends like we do every Thursday. Two girls in our little group are preggo, I've had some not so wonderful feelings towards both of them...I mean c'mon they were pregnant and I wasn't! Well we aren't meeting because one of them had a miscarriage:cry: Now I feel crummy for ever thinking those things. I'm secretly terrified of that exact thing happening to me and I would never wish that on my worst enemy. I almost punched DH yesterday when I told him we might be able to see the heartbeat on Monday and he said "if there is a heartbeat" he was being a bit of a jacka** at the time.


----------



## Icca19

I haven't checked on this thread in a couple hours and I miss valuable coupon info! 
See this is why I stalk you girls lol your so awesome and full of helpfull info


----------



## Icca19

Its ok Mrs.S those feels are natural. 
I love my sis to death but every time I'm around her and her big ol belly I'm all.....:-(
Try not to worry I'm sure everything Mon will be fine....you are going to post an ultrasound pic right?

Can you do that on this forum?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Ask Dr. Google why all of my tests have dye running two directions! Lol. And especially why they are giving me lines in the wrong spot!

Mine are doing that too.. I think we got faulty tests!:growlmad:


----------



## mammag

Yeah Mrs. S! I wanna see ultrasound pics!!! And I know that whole feeling bad for feeling badly towards someone else feeling all to well, especially when something actually happens to that person, but in reality there is nothing in the world we could think, feel or say that could affect anyone else physically. I know everyone knows that, but it can be easy to forget. 1 week before my oldest son's father passed away my DH asked if I would care if he died (talking about my ex) and I said of course I would etc. and then, like I said, a week later he had his accident. It was terrible and DH can't help but think it was him saying that that caused it. But it didn't, things like that are out of our control :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I just showed the one from this morning to dh...the one with the dye that ran but still had a super faint line....He said he can see the line too!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> I just showed the one from this morning to dh...the one with the dye that ran but still had a super faint line....He said he can see the line too!

Yay!! God I hope we get :bfp:'s tomorrow!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I just showed the one from this morning to dh...the one with the dye that ran but still had a super faint line....He said he can see the line too!
> 
> Yay!! God I hope we get :bfp:'s tomorrow!!!Click to expand...

Me too...me too:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ask Dr. Google why all of my tests have dye running two directions! Lol. And especially why they are giving me lines in the wrong spot!
> 
> Mine are doing that too.. I think we got faulty tests!:growlmad:Click to expand...

Maybe it's the nature of the test?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ask Dr. Google why all of my tests have dye running two directions! Lol. And especially why they are giving me lines in the wrong spot!
> 
> Mine are doing that too.. I think we got faulty tests!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it's the nature of the test?Click to expand...

:shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Gosh I am so crampy right now...like AF crampy.....ugh :cry:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Gosh I am so crampy right now...like AF crampy.....ugh :cry:

Boo on cramps :( I've got them too.


----------



## dachsundmom

I always have them from O to AF


----------



## USAFKnineWife

They are so bad that I feel like AF could be here like now.....wtf!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> They are so bad that I feel like AF could be here like now.....wtf!

Wow! I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Aww, I'm sorry too :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have to be honest, I lost my PMA today. At this point, I'm ready to bleed and be done with it! :growlmad:


----------



## rjc110402

dachsundmom said:


> I always have them from O to AF

same here. But I'm still having that bubbly feeling in my belly...and no, it's notgas...lol. Still haven't started today! I will test tomorrow. Hope we get these BFP's like Mrs. S!!! :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I have to be honest, I lost my PMA today. At this point, I'm ready to bleed and be done with it! :growlmad:

Me too....I just want to get on with it so I can get on with next month!:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I have to be honest, I lost my PMA today. At this point, I'm ready to bleed and be done with it! :growlmad:
> 
> Me too....I just want to get on with it so I can get on with next month!:cry:Click to expand...

I just don't know what else I can do besides going back to the drug route.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I have to be honest, I lost my PMA today. At this point, I'm ready to bleed and be done with it! :growlmad:
> 
> Me too....I just want to get on with it so I can get on with next month!:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I just don't know what else I can do besides going back to the drug route.Click to expand...

Which drugs? Clomid?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I have to be honest, I lost my PMA today. At this point, I'm ready to bleed and be done with it! :growlmad:
> 
> Me too....I just want to get on with it so I can get on with next month!:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I just don't know what else I can do besides going back to the drug route.Click to expand...
> 
> Which drugs? Clomid?Click to expand...

Yep. I am going to go ahead and make an appointment with the doc for next week; I have refills left of my 50mg, but I might see about an increase and/or going straight to IUI.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I don't want to have to deal with trying to get an appointment...it takes FOREVER here so I am just gonna try the Soy and see how that goes...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

BTW....when I went to the bathroom earlier I had some EWCM when I wiped...odd....


----------



## MrsStutler

Icca19 said:


> Its ok Mrs.S those feels are natural.
> I love my sis to death but every time I'm around her and her big ol belly I'm all.....:-(
> Try not to worry I'm sure everything Mon will be fine....you are going to post an ultrasound pic right?
> 
> Can you do that on this forum?

I'll be posting them as soon as I can on Monday! :happydance:

Well good night ladies! I will see you all in the morning!


----------



## Christinapo

Hey everyone! 

@mrs.s - I think most people go through the same emotions and it's just human nature, but I can understand that you now feel guilty about it. But @mammag is right. It's out of our control so its better if you just be there to support your friend when she needs you.

So ladies, I really don't want to get my hopes up but I think it may be my month. I've been feeling off since Monday and have intense pressure in my uterus area, plus my stomach feels super tight like I've just been doing a ton of crunches.

Oh gawd here I go with symptom spotting but it's such a different feeling. Never experienced it before. Usually I'm looking for symptoms but this time its just this nagging feeling that doesnt go away.

It was gone just for awhile this morning but back again this evening. If AF does show up, then that witch is being more of a biatch every month!

I hope I see more good news tommorrow when I sign in! Ciao.


----------



## harri

Well I didn't ov! Lol I bet I'm boring you guys!! :)

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry: looks like im out for sure, my temp droped alot thismorning down to 36.65 and when i when to the toilet got sharp cramps and bright red spotting im soooooo upset why cant it just happen :cry:


----------



## harri

Oh noooo :hugs: so sorry wannabeamama! It's so unfair! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Oh noooo :hugs: so sorry wannabeamama! It's so unfair!
> 
> Xxxxxxx

im gona make an appointment to see my doctor i think i have a problem with my hormone balance i think charting has helped my see that also sotiing inbetween and sore boobs for two weeks every cycle ive only had these problems since i had my lap and my cyct removed gona ring my doc :(

how are you today harri? Xx


----------



## harri

I think that's a good idea! 

On day 29 and still no ovulation :( I just want regular bloody cycles!!! :( xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> I think that's a good idea!
> 
> On day 29 and still no ovulation :( I just want regular bloody cycles!!! :( xxx

has that happened before?? I was told by my doc that you only ovulate 10 times a year so maby its you month off if its a regular occurence tho i would go see ur doctor too xx


----------



## harri

I've only ovulated 3 times this year! :( starting to get me down a bit. 

Xxxx


----------



## scerena

hi everyone- just wondered if i could join this thread?
I havent ovulated this cycle either :(
hoping the next cycle i will- not going to keep getting my hopes up and just see what happens really.
x


----------



## harri

Hey scerena! 

What cd are you on now? I'm trying to stay positive too but struggling today! I've booked in with therm tot next week! Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

@harri- are you sure it's an anovulatory month?:growlmad:

@wanabe- I am so sorry! :cry:

@scerena- welcome! But you have to laugh with us and keep the symptom spotting to a minimum! There are punishments for asking "is this a sign?" Lol. :happydance:


----------



## rjc110402

wanabeamama said:


> :cry: looks like im out for sure, my temp droped alot thismorning down to 36.65 and when i when to the toilet got sharp cramps and bright red spotting im soooooo upset why cant it just happen :cry:

:hugs: Same here...AF showed her ugly head this morning :cry::cry: Starting to feel like it's never going to happen. I just feel so down now. I was keeping my hopes up because I didn't start yesterday like I was supposed to. Good thing I noticed AF first before I wasted yet another test. Ugh!!!! :nope:


----------



## harri

I've never had an anovulatory cycle, I always ovulate but it just seems to take months!! It just sucks because if I had regular cycles I would have had 7 eggs this year but I've only had 3! I just don't know where to go from here? Am I meant to just put up with having 2 month long cycles? And only ovulating 6 times a year. 

Hmm just feels really unfair. I'm sorry for feeling sorry for myself x


----------



## dachsundmom

rjc110402 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> :cry: looks like im out for sure, my temp droped alot thismorning down to 36.65 and when i when to the toilet got sharp cramps and bright red spotting im soooooo upset why cant it just happen :cry:
> 
> :hugs: Same here...AF showed her ugly head this morning :cry::cry: Starting to feel like it's never going to happen. I just feel so down now. I was keeping my hopes up because I didn't start yesterday like I was supposed to. Good thing I noticed AF first before I wasted yet another test. Ugh!!!! :nope:Click to expand...

:cry::cry::hugs:


----------



## harri

rjc110402 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> :cry: looks like im out for sure, my temp droped alot thismorning down to 36.65 and when i when to the toilet got sharp cramps and bright red spotting im soooooo upset why cant it just happen :cry:
> 
> :hugs: Same here...AF showed her ugly head this morning :cry::cry: Starting to feel like it's never going to happen. I just feel so down now. I was keeping my hopes up because I didn't start yesterday like I was supposed to. Good thing I noticed AF first before I wasted yet another test. Ugh!!!! :nope:Click to expand...

So sorry :hugs: xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> I've only ovulated 3 times this year! :( starting to get me down a bit.
> 
> Xxxx

well miss i think its clomid time:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

ive made an apointment with my doctor for 8.30 on thursday morning im so worried that my endo or cyst has come back :( i just know somthings not right


----------



## wanabeamama

rjc110402 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> :cry: looks like im out for sure, my temp droped alot thismorning down to 36.65 and when i when to the toilet got sharp cramps and bright red spotting im soooooo upset why cant it just happen :cry:
> 
> :hugs: Same here...AF showed her ugly head this morning :cry::cry: Starting to feel like it's never going to happen. I just feel so down now. I was keeping my hopes up because I didn't start yesterday like I was supposed to. Good thing I noticed AF first before I wasted yet another test. Ugh!!!! :nope:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: im so sorry your a day late im 2 days early no egg for harri wow this is not a good day :nope:


----------



## rjc110402

harri said:


> I've never had an anovulatory cycle, I always ovulate but it just seems to take months!! It just sucks because if I had regular cycles I would have had 7 eggs this year but I've only had 3! I just don't know where to go from here? Am I meant to just put up with having 2 month long cycles? And only ovulating 6 times a year.
> 
> Hmm just feels really unfair. I'm sorry for feeling sorry for myself x

Don't be sorry! I think we all feel a little sorry for ourselves. I know I do. My 2 boys were both surprises to say the least, but of course I wouldn't change having them for anything in the world. They are my life! The good and the bad (let's face it, 8 year olds have attitude) :) But I keep asking myself how come when I'm not trying, I get preggers, and when I do try...nothing!?! I don't get it. In 2008 I had a miscarriage at 7 weeks and didn't know I was pregnant. AF came like usual, what I "thought" was AF...was implantation bleeding that lasted a full 3 days! I didn't know I was actually pregnant, and we took our kids to Wet n Wild...and I went down a bunch of waterslides...2 days later I woke up in so much pain and was bleeding and went to the ER and they told me I miscarried. I felt awful!! I didn't even know!! Now..it's not happening when I REALLY want it too! :cry::cry: I keep reminding myself though of Mrs. S. I keep telling myself, it'll happen. Trying to keep the faith, but it's getting extremely difficult.


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> I've never had an anovulatory cycle, I always ovulate but it just seems to take months!! It just sucks because if I had regular cycles I would have had 7 eggs this year but I've only had 3! I just don't know where to go from here? Am I meant to just put up with having 2 month long cycles? And only ovulating 6 times a year.
> 
> Hmm just feels really unfair. I'm sorry for feeling sorry for myself x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: definatly clomid time have you seen your doctor yet?


----------



## rjc110402

wanabeamama said:


> rjc110402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> :cry: looks like im out for sure, my temp droped alot thismorning down to 36.65 and when i when to the toilet got sharp cramps and bright red spotting im soooooo upset why cant it just happen :cry:
> 
> :hugs: Same here...AF showed her ugly head this morning :cry::cry: Starting to feel like it's never going to happen. I just feel so down now. I was keeping my hopes up because I didn't start yesterday like I was supposed to. Good thing I noticed AF first before I wasted yet another test. Ugh!!!! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: im so sorry your a day late im 2 days early no egg for harri wow this is not a good day :nope:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> I've only ovulated 3 times this year! :( starting to get me down a bit.
> 
> Xxxx
> 
> well miss i think its clomid time:thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree! :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

rjc110402 said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> I've never had an anovulatory cycle, I always ovulate but it just seems to take months!! It just sucks because if I had regular cycles I would have had 7 eggs this year but I've only had 3! I just don't know where to go from here? Am I meant to just put up with having 2 month long cycles? And only ovulating 6 times a year.
> 
> Hmm just feels really unfair. I'm sorry for feeling sorry for myself x
> 
> Don't be sorry! I think we all feel a little sorry for ourselves. I know I do. My 2 boys were both surprises to say the least, but of course I wouldn't change having them for anything in the world. They are my life! The good and the bad (let's face it, 8 year olds have attitude) :) But I keep asking myself how come when I'm not trying, I get preggers, and when I do try...nothing!?! I don't get it. In 2008 I had a miscarriage at 7 weeks and didn't know I was pregnant. AF came like usual, what I "thought" was AF...was implantation bleeding that lasted a full 3 days! I didn't know I was actually pregnant, and we took our kids to Wet n Wild...and I went down a bunch of waterslides...2 days later I woke up in so much pain and was bleeding and went to the ER and they told me I miscarried. I felt awful!! I didn't even know!! Now..it's not happening when I REALLY want it too! :cry::cry: I keep reminding myself though of Mrs. S. I keep telling myself, it'll happen. Trying to keep the faith, but it's getting extremely difficult.Click to expand...

dont blame yourself for that it just wasnt meant to be i have a client who is 13 weeks pregnant and she is still going to the gym and doing fitness classes its just not fair life is so cruel somtimes but im a beleiver that everything happens for a reason :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rjc110402

You know those Staples commercials..the "easy" button? There needs to be an easy button to get pregnant!!!!


----------



## harri

I would love clomid but doubt I'll get it! I've seen my docs about my long cycles and that's why I'm having the camera thing next month but I've booked in for Tuesday and im going to print off my charts and take them with me! 
I'm just going to beg for it I think, wouldn't I have to be referred to a fertility specialist first though? Xxx


----------



## rjc110402

harri said:


> I would love clomid but doubt I'll get it! I've seen my docs about my long cycles and that's why I'm having the camera thing next month but I've booked in for Tuesday and im going to print off my charts and take them with me!
> I'm just going to beg for it I think, wouldn't I have to be referred to a fertility specialist first though? Xxx

I've never been on Clomid, but I wouldn't think you'd have to see a fertility specialist first. But I'm not sure.


----------



## harri

I've seen that you can buy it online without a prescription! I'm tempted! 
I'll obviously wait to see what the doc says!

I feel so fat today :( today sucks! I definitely don't have the Friday feeling!!!! Xxxx


----------



## rjc110402

harri said:


> I've seen that you can buy it online without a prescription! I'm tempted!
> I'll obviously wait to see what the doc says!
> 
> I feel so fat today :( today sucks! I definitely don't have the Friday feeling!!!! Xxxx

Me either :( I feel like I could just stay in bed all weekend!


----------



## dachsundmom

I swear I thought I had a squinter, but who am I kidding! I quit.


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> I've seen that you can buy it online without a prescription! I'm tempted!
> I'll obviously wait to see what the doc says!
> 
> I feel so fat today :( today sucks! I definitely don't have the Friday feeling!!!! Xxxx

Clomid girl here; do not do this! If this stuff is not taken correctly, a bad situation can be made much worse. It is not a miracle drug, which these boards tend to portray. :hugs:


----------



## rjc110402

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 225520
> 
> 
> View attachment 225521
> 
> 
> I swear I thought I had a squinter, but who am I kidding! I quit.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

I'm sorry you guys are having a bad morning :hugs: 

So very sorry Wanabe & RJ :hugs:

Sorry for your bfn Dmom, it's still early yet though.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Another :bfn: for me today too! :cry:...I woke up with a horrible sore throat...hurts to swallow...How can I get sick when I haven't left the house??? Bad cramps last night but so far no sign of AF...temp dipped a teeny tiny bit but not enough to criticize....Life sucks guys! :growlmad:


----------



## rjc110402

USAFKnineWife said:


> Another :bfn: for me today too! :cry:...I woke up with a horrible sore throat...hurts to swallow...How can I get sick when I haven't left the house??? Bad cramps last night but so far no sign of AF...temp dipped a teeny tiny bit but not enough to criticize....Life sucks guys! :growlmad:

I'm really starting to feel like it's time to stop trying...just to let nature take its course. But I want it soooo bad!!


----------



## mammag

Sorry knifewife :hugs:


----------



## harri

Sorry guys!!!! :( bad day for us all then! 

How are you going Mammag? 
Xx


----------



## mammag

I'm ok, had a bit of a temp drop this morning and another FRER bfn. I'm trying to stay positive though, maybe the drop will be implantation and I'll get lucky.


----------



## dachsundmom

I am sorry for everyone! 

@mammag- it's not early for me; I typically hve an 11-13 day LP, 13 being rare, so I would've picked it up by now.


----------



## mammag

I thought you were only 9 dpo?


----------



## mammag

When I had a regular 11 day LP me tests were :bfn: at 10 dpo and then at 11 dpo when my temp didn't drop like it always did, it actually went up, I tested again and it was BFP, faint but had nothing on it the day before, that's why I don't get sad until I get an 11dpo bfn.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I thought you were only 9 dpo?

I am! It should show by now, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

wow im really feeling like crap i an awfull migrane and its making me feel sick im really hot and crmpy too i officially HATE today :(


----------



## mammag

O wait, just went back and looked and I had a 9 day LP back then.


----------



## dachsundmom

I really am questining O day, because of the positive Answer tests I had the week before and then that four day surge. Doctor says I ovulated, but when is a good question. I will temp next month if I do this again, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> wow im really feeling like crap i an awfull migrane and its making me feel sick im really hot and crmpy too i officially HATE today :(

Today is just not a good day for any of us! Hope you are feeling better soon!:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I really am questining O day, because of the positive Answer tests I had the week before and then that four day surge. Doctor says I ovulated, but when is a good question. I will temp next month if I do this again, lol.

You really should temp...It confuses the hell outta me but it helps knowing I am doing something constructive!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I just made a doc appt for next Tuesday to get the drugs lined up for next cycle and I am going to go ahead and buy an Ovacue or Duo fertility monitor today. Taking all of the guesswork out of it.


----------



## rjc110402

I've read stories of couples who have tried for years and never got pregnant, but the one month they stopped trying and just let everything be....the got pregnant. I'm gonna do that this cycle! Maybe thats the trick! hahaha


----------



## harri

mammag said:


> I'm ok, had a bit of a temp drop this morning and another FRER bfn. I'm trying to stay positive though, maybe the drop will be implantation and I'll get lucky.

Thats a good way to be thinking! Maybe I'll get a cb smilie today too :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

If I am due for AF on Monday then a positive should be showing up by now on IC's right? Wouldn't those pick up a line before any others?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I can't just not actively try...that's not how I roll....I have to be in control of at least that!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> If I am due for AF on Monday then a positive should be showing up by now on IC's right? Wouldn't those pick up a line before any others?

TBH at 14 dpo, a test should be showing positive by now. A negative test at 14dpo followed later by a positive test is not very common. It DOES happen, but it's just not common :( As they say though, your not out till the :witch: comes :hugs:, it can take up till 14dpo for implantation to actually occur.


----------



## rjc110402

AF is kicking my a$$ today! MAJOR cramping, not like usual. At least you all aren't out of the woods yet...keep positive!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> If I am due for AF on Monday then a positive should be showing up by now on IC's right? Wouldn't those pick up a line before any others?
> 
> TBH at 14 dpo, a test should be showing positive by now. A negative test at 14dpo followed later by a positive test is not very common. It DOES happen, but it's just not common :( As they say though, your not out till the :witch: comes :hugs:, it can take up till 14dpo for implantation to actually occur.Click to expand...

Yeah I didn't think so...I know until :witch: shows that I might have a faint chance but its not worth obsessing over anymore...:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I just broke down and bought an Ovacue monitor! Lol. This is the last try before heading into IUI/IVF in August.


----------



## rjc110402

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> If I am due for AF on Monday then a positive should be showing up by now on IC's right? Wouldn't those pick up a line before any others?
> 
> TBH at 14 dpo, a test should be showing positive by now. A negative test at 14dpo followed later by a positive test is not very common. It DOES happen, but it's just not common :( As they say though, your not out till the :witch: comes :hugs:, it can take up till 14dpo for implantation to actually occur.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I didn't think so...I know until :witch: shows that I might have a faint chance but its not worth obsessing over anymore...:cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> If I am due for AF on Monday then a positive should be showing up by now on IC's right? Wouldn't those pick up a line before any others?
> 
> TBH at 14 dpo, a test should be showing positive by now. A negative test at 14dpo followed later by a positive test is not very common. It DOES happen, but it's just not common :( As they say though, your not out till the :witch: comes :hugs:, it can take up till 14dpo for implantation to actually occur.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I didn't think so...I know until :witch: shows that I might have a faint chance but its not worth obsessing over anymore...:cry:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry :hugs: Think I'll be joining you in a couple of days though :( We can obsessively NOT obsess next month!! (hehe, always finding a bright side :) )


----------



## dachsundmom

Surprisingly, DH didn't bat an eyelash when I told him I was ordering this thing, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I just broke down and bought an Ovacue monitor! Lol. This is the last try before heading into IUI/IVF in August.

How does the Ovacue compare to the CBFM?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Surprisingly, DH didn't bat an eyelash when I told him I was ordering this thing, lol

I think because even though they don't show it...they want this as much as we do:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I just broke down and bought an Ovacue monitor! Lol. This is the last try before heading into IUI/IVF in August.
> 
> How does the Ovacue compare to the CBFM?Click to expand...

It tracks your saliva daily and reads your enzyme levels; it gives you the best 7 days to conceive vs. the 2 on the CBFM. Ovacue.com has all of the info. I have been looking at it for awhile, my doc recommends them to take out all of the guesswork; I was trying not to spend the money. But it is cheaper than all of the tests in the long run.


----------



## mammag

I want an ovacue like crazy too. I want the optional vaginal sensor though, it's an extra 100 bucks or so, not that bad. I just haven't gotten around to buying one just yet.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I want an ovacue like crazy too. I want the optional vaginal sensor though, it's an extra 100 bucks or so, not that bad. I just haven't gotten around to buying one just yet.

You can rent them for $33 a month, but you won't get the discount to purchase outright. babybeat.com


----------



## rjc110402

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> If I am due for AF on Monday then a positive should be showing up by now on IC's right? Wouldn't those pick up a line before any others?
> 
> TBH at 14 dpo, a test should be showing positive by now. A negative test at 14dpo followed later by a positive test is not very common. It DOES happen, but it's just not common :( As they say though, your not out till the :witch: comes :hugs:, it can take up till 14dpo for implantation to actually occur.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I didn't think so...I know until :witch: shows that I might have a faint chance but its not worth obsessing over anymore...:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry :hugs: Think I'll be joining you in a couple of days though :( We can obsessively NOT obsess next month!! (hehe, always finding a bright side :) )Click to expand...

Agreed!!


----------



## rjc110402

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, DH didn't bat an eyelash when I told him I was ordering this thing, lol
> 
> I think because even though they don't show it...they want this as much as we do:hugs:Click to expand...

You're right. My hubby is such an optimistic person and has been throughout this whole process...but today when I started this morning, I could tell he was disappointed.


----------



## dachsundmom

rjc110402 said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, DH didn't bat an eyelash when I told him I was ordering this thing, lol
> 
> I think because even though they don't show it...they want this as much as we do:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You're right. My hubby is such an optimistic person and has been throughout this whole process...but today when I started this morning, I could tell he was disappointed.Click to expand...

My hubby was just relieved not to have to do another SA, which I had originally told him to book this morning; when I said I'd take the monitor instead, he jumped on it, lol. It was pure convenience for him. :wacko:


----------



## rjc110402

dachsundmom said:


> rjc110402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, DH didn't bat an eyelash when I told him I was ordering this thing, lol
> 
> I think because even though they don't show it...they want this as much as we do:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You're right. My hubby is such an optimistic person and has been throughout this whole process...but today when I started this morning, I could tell he was disappointed.Click to expand...
> 
> My hubby was just relieved not to have to do another SA, which I had originally told him to book this morning; when I said I'd take the monitor instead, he jumped on it, lol. It was pure convenience for him. :wacko:Click to expand...

LOL. I think all men prefer whats more convenient!


----------



## mammag

I want to be pregnant THIS month!!!! :brat: I don't wanna have to buy anything else!!! ](*,) Lol, I just want my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammag

Dmom, I'm officially considering myself 9 dpo :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Dmom, I'm officially considering myself 9 dpo :)

So then are we both 9DPO? Lol. It has gone back and forth so much, I can't remember if we were on the same day or a day behind each other. And I am secretly hoping that buying the monitor was tempting fate, lol. :happydance:


----------



## mammag

Lmao, I was thinking the same thing! Like, now she's definitely getting her :bfp: this month!! Lol, and yeah, we had our strong positives on the same day.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok then, I will keep my PMA until 12DPO; at that point, you have to let me give it up!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Dmom, I'm officially considering myself 9 dpo :)
> 
> So then are we both 9DPO? Lol. It has gone back and forth so much, I can't remember if we were on the same day or a day behind each other. And I am secretly hoping that buying the monitor was tempting fate, lol. :happydance:Click to expand...

So maybe if I buy some more OPK's and HPT's it might help?:winkwink:


----------



## mammag

Yes!! We should all go spend like $1,000 bucks on fertility crap, lol, we'll all get our :bfp:'s for sure!!!

Dmom, I just double checked, which was no easy task seeing as how we go through about 20 pages a day!, and we both got our first strong positives on the 14th just hours from each other. 

And I promise, we can both throw the PMA out the door with a swift kick in the ass at 12 dpo. I'm still kind of excited because of my super tightly closed cervix, I know I've said it before, but my cervix is just never ever closed that tightly since I've given birth. I'm really hoping it's a good thing! But other than that, I got nothing, not a symptom in the world.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Dmom, I'm officially considering myself 9 dpo :)
> 
> So then are we both 9DPO? Lol. It has gone back and forth so much, I can't remember if we were on the same day or a day behind each other. And I am secretly hoping that buying the monitor was tempting fate, lol. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> So maybe if I buy some more OPK's and HPT's it might help?:winkwink:Click to expand...

Most definitley! :happydance:


----------



## mammag

Ok, F'cked with FF a little bit and got solid cross hairs on CD 17, making me 9 dpo!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, 9DPO it is, lol. I have given up on all things CP/CM related. I just don't have a knack for it!


----------



## rjc110402

mammag said:


> Yes!! We should all go spend like $1,000 bucks on fertility crap, lol, we'll all get our :bfp:'s for sure!!!
> 
> Dmom, I just double checked, which was no easy task seeing as how we go through about 20 pages a day!, and we both got our first strong positives on the 14th just hours from each other.
> 
> And I promise, we can both throw the PMA out the door with a swift kick in the ass at 12 dpo. I'm still kind of excited because of my super tightly closed cervix, I know I've said it before, but my cervix is just never ever closed that tightly since I've given birth. I'm really hoping it's a good thing! But other than that, I got nothing, not a symptom in the world.

In my opinion, sometimes no symptoms are a good sign. All the other symptoms are the same damn symptoms as AF. :growlmad:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, 9DPO it is, lol. I have given up on all things CP/CM related. I just don't have a knack for it!

I didn't at first either, but after 2 solid years of checking I'm a freaking pro!!! \\:D/


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, 9DPO it is, lol. I have given up on all things CP/CM related. I just don't have a knack for it!

I have no idea about the CP thing...tried it but clueless!:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

@mammg- I might have missed this, but did you test this morning?


----------



## mammag

Yeah, I did, BFN :(


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Yeah, I did, BFN :(

Sorry to hear it! :nope:

I really do think that early testing is evil and by now I should know better.


----------



## scerena

Hi Harri! Haven't spoke to u I'm ages! I'm cd35 ATM no sone of af though :/ what cd are you on?

Dachsundmum- thanks I hate symptom spotting anyway to be honest I'm up for a laugh :) 
X


----------



## scerena

Sorry to hear that mammag- your tests look promising too :hugs: x


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I did, BFN :(
> 
> Sorry to hear it! :nope:
> 
> I really do think that early testing is evil and by now I should know better.Click to expand...

I know, I'm going to try really really hard to not test over the weekend, and just wait for monday, should be a little easier cuz DH will be home, I'll know something by then anyway cuz my temp will drop by Monday for sure if AF is coming.


----------



## dachsundmom

scerena said:


> Hi Harri! Haven't spoke to u I'm ages! I'm cd35 ATM no sone of af though :/ what cd are you on?
> 
> Dachsundmum- thanks I hate symptom spotting anyway to be honest I'm up for a laugh :)
> X

I just looked at your siggy, is this your Clomid cycle? I have previously taken it on CD3-7; obviously I am still here, so no luck, lol. :wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I just don't get why my temps are still like they are...Shouldn't they have started to drop by now? :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I just don't get why my temps are still like they are...Shouldn't they have started to drop by now? :shrug:

I used to only get a drop the day before AF.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I just don't get why my temps are still like they are...Shouldn't they have started to drop by now? :shrug:
> 
> I used to only get a drop the day before AF.Click to expand...

Everyone is different there, some don't drop till the day AF starts.


----------



## dachsundmom

I guess I need to find out now if FF will work with the monitor or just the temp part of it.


----------



## mammag

FF has an OVUwatch thing where you can put in your readings, maybe you can use that?


----------



## mammag

Ok, so along with a slight dip this morning I'm having these weird kind of dull sharp pains right above my pubic bone, I know I'm totally symptom spotting here but it's way too obvious to ignore. Please please please be implantation!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I just saw that. Worst case, I'll just use the temp part of it and hope it all conincides. It might end up confusing the hell out of me if I use FF too, lol.


----------



## mammag

It's a little to the left too, maybe 4-5 inches over from the crease where my leg meets my body there if that makes sense! Lol, I'm terrible.


----------



## MrsStutler

Good morning, good morning everybody!

Sorry that this day is turning out to really suck:nope:
At least we all have each other right! I'm offering free hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry the witch decided to descend on you wannabe and rjc!:cry: boo!

Scerena- Welcome, welcome! 

Well ladies this morning I am off to our Sprint store to wait until the new HTC EVO 3d phones come in so I can buy one for DH...it's kind of his present for putting up with all of my insanity:haha:

I have 19 of the cb digital ovulation tests, and 30 something of the IC ovulation tests if anybody wants me to send them some just PM with your address and I'll mail them off. I had a funny feeling that as soon as I spent money on this stuff I would end up not needing it! 
I did another of my IC tests last night, because (imagine this) DH asked me if he could see one. Then he proceeded to mess with me about not seeing a line:dohh: I almost punched him.

Well I'm off to the Sprint store and then it's time to put the finishing touches on toilet cake! My mom is coming over today so that is going to be fun trying to keep my big mouth shut and keep it off my face too! I'm horrible with secrets

Love you all!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I just saw that. Worst case, I'll just use the temp part of it and hope it all conincides. It might end up confusing the hell out of me if I use FF too, lol.

I would think that for at least the first month you should temp too, just to make sure you confirm ovulation.


----------



## mammag

MrsStutler said:


> Good morning, good morning everybody!
> 
> Sorry that this day is turning out to really suck:nope:
> At least we all have each other right! I'm offering free hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sorry the witch decided to descend on you wannabe and rjc!:cry: boo!
> 
> Scerena- Welcome, welcome!
> 
> Well ladies this morning I am off to our Sprint store to wait until the new HTC EVO 3d phones come in so I can buy one for DH...it's kind of his present for putting up with all of my insanity:haha:
> 
> I have 19 of the cb digital ovulation tests, and 30 something of the IC ovulation tests if anybody wants me to send them some just PM with your address and I'll mail them off. I had a funny feeling that as soon as I spent money on this stuff I would end up not needing it!
> I did another of my IC tests last night, because (imagine this) DH asked me if he could see one. Then he proceeded to mess with me about not seeing a line:dohh: I almost punched him.
> 
> Well I'm off to the Sprint store and then it's time to put the finishing touches on toilet cake! My mom is coming over today so that is going to be fun trying to keep my big mouth shut and keep it off my face too! I'm horrible with secrets
> 
> Love you all!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sent you my address!! Yay :) Your DH is silly, I'll bet he's so super excited, if he wasn't he wouldn't be asking you to see lines!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> It's a little to the left too, maybe 4-5 inches over from the crease where my leg meets my body there if that makes sense! Lol, I'm terrible.

I had the same damn pain this morning! Lol. I thought the same thing and then slapped myself. :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I just saw that. Worst case, I'll just use the temp part of it and hope it all conincides. It might end up confusing the hell out of me if I use FF too, lol.
> 
> I would think that for at least the first month you should temp too, just to make sure you confirm ovulation.Click to expand...

I believe the monitor takes a temp as well. So I'll have it anyway. Going to go ahead and do bloods and an ultrasound next month too.


----------



## dachsundmom

@Mrs. S- I was just thinking about getting the DH the new Droid and now you have inspired me! Love to you too!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> Good morning, good morning everybody!
> 
> Sorry that this day is turning out to really suck:nope:
> At least we all have each other right! I'm offering free hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sorry the witch decided to descend on you wannabe and rjc!:cry: boo!
> 
> Scerena- Welcome, welcome!
> 
> Well ladies this morning I am off to our Sprint store to wait until the new HTC EVO 3d phones come in so I can buy one for DH...it's kind of his present for putting up with all of my insanity:haha:
> 
> I have 19 of the cb digital ovulation tests, and 30 something of the IC ovulation tests if anybody wants me to send them some just PM with your address and I'll mail them off. I had a funny feeling that as soon as I spent money on this stuff I would end up not needing it!
> I did another of my IC tests last night, because (imagine this) DH asked me if he could see one. Then he proceeded to mess with me about not seeing a line:dohh: I almost punched him.
> 
> 
> Well I'm off to the Sprint store and then it's time to put the finishing touches on toilet cake! My mom is coming over today so that is going to be fun trying to keep my big mouth shut and keep it off my face too! I'm horrible with secrets
> 
> Love you all!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sounds like something my dh would do to try and be funny...:dohh: Today is just not the day for a lot of us and I wanna just go back to bed....Too bad I can't do that....I am totally sleeping in tomorrow...well after I wake to take my temp...like it matters anymore though:cry:

Can't wait to see the finished cake!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> It's a little to the left too, maybe 4-5 inches over from the crease where my leg meets my body there if that makes sense! Lol, I'm terrible.
> 
> I had the same damn pain this morning! Lol. I thought the same thing and then slapped myself. :dohh:Click to expand...

Was having that pain all day yesterday and then it turned to really sharp cramps later in the evening...:cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:
 

> @Mrs. S- I was just thinking about getting the DH the new Droid and now you have inspired me! Love to you too!

DH just got the new Thunderbolt 4G so the next person to get a new phone in this family is ME!!!


----------



## mammag

I know it probably means nothing, but I am officially grasping at straws here, everytime I open up my Pics on my computer that freaking FRER slaps me in the face, so evil.

Here it is again, so you guys can cuss at it with me, F'ing useless crap. 
https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/dry.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I know it probably means nothing, but I am officially grasping at straws here, everytime I open up my Pics on my computer that freaking FRER slaps me in the face, so evil.
> 
> Here it is again, so you guys can cuss at it with me, F'ing useless crap.
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/dry.jpg

FRER are definately shit tests....Cause I know I can't get a :bfp: on one and then that mf'er LIED to you!!! :gun:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @Mrs. S- I was just thinking about getting the DH the new Droid and now you have inspired me! Love to you too!
> 
> DH just got the new Thunderbolt 4G so the next person to get a new phone in this family is ME!!!Click to expand...

I just got mine in the winter and before I got it, DH asked me if this would make me happy for the next year, lol. I am eyeing the iPhone5 , lol.

I don't put a lot of faith in implantation pain, as I don't think most women feel it. I thonk it's just the body's way of gearing up for a possible AF. :cry:


----------



## mammag

I really hope they are open on Saturdays, this is the first time I've ever wished I had my phone, I even looked for mine yesterday so I could plug it in and call and cuss people out, and I can't even FIND the damn thing, lol, I have no idea where I had it last.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I really hope they are open on Saturdays, this is the first time I've ever wished I had my phone, I even looked for mine yesterday so I could plug it in and call and cuss people out, and I can't even FIND the damn thing, lol, I have no idea where I had it last.

Use Skype and call the idiots! Lol


----------



## harri

Mammag - that sounds promising, I so hope its implantation 

USAFKninewife - your chart is looking gooooooood!!! 

I'm at work trying to hold my pee until I get hope to opk! Getting lots of twinges today which will prob end up being nothing lol 

Xxx


----------



## mammag

What was your temp today Harri?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I really hope they are open on Saturdays, this is the first time I've ever wished I had my phone, I even looked for mine yesterday so I could plug it in and call and cuss people out, and I can't even FIND the damn thing, lol, I have no idea where I had it last.
> 
> Use Skype and call the idiots! LolClick to expand...

I am thinking of calling them myself!!!:growlmad:


----------



## mammag

Can I do that? Call them with skype? Is that something I have to download? Lol, I know I know, I'm a loser.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Can I do that? Call them with skype? Is that something I have to download? Lol, I know I know, I'm a loser.

You can download Skype or Google phone, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Think I'll go eat my feelings now :munch:...Lord knows I am fat enough to begin with...:cry:


----------



## harri

mammag said:


> What was your temp today Harri?

It went back down to 36.2c :(


----------



## mammag

Awwww, I'm so sorry knifewife :hugs:


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> What was your temp today Harri?
> 
> It went back down to 36.2c :(Click to expand...

Oh Boo :( I wonder why, that was such a nice rise yesterday!


----------



## dachsundmom

@USAFwife- don't get down on yourself ever again! It is not allowed! :growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> @USAFwife- don't get down on yourself ever again! It is not allowed! :growlmad:

I just really need to start using my kinect again...You know how you think you "may" be pregnant so you allow yourself to eat as much as you want whenever you want? Well I've been like that ALL month. I am 5 foot 8 and even though most people wouldn't think that how much I weigh is alot; it is just not porportioned well..kwim? I am used to my weight being low...like size 00 jeans low...:cry: Not today...I would be lucky to squeeze my fat ass into my fat jeans...:cry:


----------



## harri

I know - my body is screwed lol I've booked in at the doctors next week as I'm on month 13 in a week!! Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @USAFwife- don't get down on yourself ever again! It is not allowed! :growlmad:
> 
> I just really need to start using my kinect again...You know how you think you "may" be pregnant so you allow yourself to eat as much as you want whenever you want? Well I've been like that ALL month. I am 5 foot 8 and even though most people wouldn't think that how much I weigh is alot; it is just not porportioned well..kwim? I am used to my weight being low...like size 00 jeans low...:cry: Not today...I would be lucky to squeeze my fat ass into my fat jeans...:cry:Click to expand...

I get it; I do the same thing, lol! I a, 5'1" and nobody would bat an eyelash at my weight, 5 lbs. is huge when you're short...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

It's also huge when it is all centered in your abdomen...so even though you AREN'T preggo...you still look like you have a bump....Hell I am even getting that extra fat below my boobs...Where the hell did that shit come from? I know that I am getting older but DAMN! it's time for me to get toned up!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> It's also huge when it is all centered in your abdomen...so even though you AREN'T preggo...you still look like you have a bump....Hell I am even getting that extra fat below my boobs...Where the hell did that shit come from? I know that I am getting older but DAMN! it's time for me to get toned up!

I was just thinking that I need to do the same thing!


----------



## mammag

We should all become weight watcher buddies!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> We should all become weight watcher buddies!!

Ummm, yeah, I tried WW last month; they effers gave me 19 points a day, which is pretty much enough to go graze in my front yard!


----------



## mammag

Lmao, I don't know if I'd be able to do it, I HATE healthy food! lol, which is all good and well now when I'm young and have a nice metabolism, but when I get older I'm gonna get huge, but who cares really, I'm married, I've got kids, if I get divorced I'll lose all the wait and get fat again when I score a newer and richer husband :)


----------



## mammag

Oh, and for the one's of us with AF cramps (but AF cramps ONLY as you can't take them pregnant) Valerian Root is supposed to be awesome for them! It works specifically by relaxing your uterus :) I'm gonna try it out this month for sure as I get wicked AF cramps.


----------



## scerena

Hi dachsundmom- yes my first cycle on clomid- what mg did you take? I didn't ovulate and my lining was too thin- just waiting for af now wish it would hurry up!x


----------



## mammag

knifewife? What did the sharp pains feel like for you yesterday? Mine is in one very concentrated spot that I can literally put my one finger on. It's kind of like someone is holding a dull blade there IYKWIM? Is that what yours felt like before they turned into cramps?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

The only thing I "watch" is the clock to see how long it is until I can shovel more food into my mouth! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

scerena said:


> Hi dachsundmom- yes my first cycle on clomid- what mg did you take? I didn't ovulate and my lining was too thin- just waiting for af now wish it would hurry up!x

50mg CD-3-7...and that is a side effect of the Clomind, the thin lining. Did your doc check it before he/she put you on it? Clomid is not the wonder drug that a lot of women think it is! Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lmao, I don't know if I'd be able to do it, I HATE healthy food! lol, which is all good and well now when I'm young and have a nice metabolism, but when I get older I'm gonna get huge, but who cares really, I'm married, I've got kids, if I get divorced I'll lose all the wait and get fat again when I score a newer and richer husband :)

You can eat whatever you want, but you might run out of points. It is based on your weight and how much you'd like to loose.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> knifewife? What did the sharp pains feel like for you yesterday? Mine is in one very concentrated spot that I can literally put my one finger on. It's kind of like someone is holding a dull blade there IYKWIM? Is that what yours felt like before they turned into cramps?


Yes they were right in one spot..right neat my pubic bone...then they turned into full fledged cramps...now I can one dull cramp that is on my left side...like its my ovary???:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> The only thing I "watch" is the clock to see how long it is until I can shovel more food into my mouth! :rofl:

I'm eating pita chips while typing, lol. :haha:


----------



## MrsStutler

You ladies are hilarious. I had been doing my zumba workouts with the kinect and i gotta say it really works...I'm going to get the goahead from the doctor before i resume it though. Im already a bit pudgy, 168lbs and 5'8, so I'm determined to not let my weight get out of hand. Both my parents are overweight so I worry about it a lot. 
Ok, I couldnt help myself and I got one last pack of frer...I just love those lines. This time the line showed up before the control and is beautiful! I hope you all get to see the same thing soon. DH and I decided some names last night, hes actually getting excited now. I figured out that we will probably find out the sex on or around his birthday! He was pretty psyched about that. I also figured out that my cousin is only a week ahead of me too, so our kids will be the same age. now I just have to contain myself for a bit and not blab to every person I see.:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lmao, I don't know if I'd be able to do it, I HATE healthy food! lol, which is all good and well now when I'm young and have a nice metabolism, but when I get older I'm gonna get huge, but who cares really, I'm married, I've got kids, if I get divorced I'll lose all the wait and get fat again when I score a newer and richer husband :)
> 
> You can eat whatever you want, but you might run out of points. It is based on your weight and how much you'd like to loose.Click to expand...

I would like to lose 30 pounds so I am back to my 110 lbs that I am used to...:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I am a fast gainer too...give me a weekend and I can gain 10-15 pounds...no joke!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> The only thing I "watch" is the clock to see how long it is until I can shovel more food into my mouth! :rofl:
> 
> I'm eating pita chips while typing, lol. :haha:Click to expand...

I just finished eating the leftovers of fried potatoes from last nights dinner...it wasn't alot but it was better than cheeto puffs (which I am out of) There was alot of butter and olive oil in them too...like dripping with it...:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> You ladies are hilarious. I had been doing my zumba workouts with the kinect and i gotta say it really works...I'm going to get the goahead from the doctor before i resume it though. Im already a bit pudgy, 168lbs and 5'8, so I'm determined to not let my weight get out of hand. Both my parents are overweight so I worry about it a lot.
> Ok, I couldnt help myself and I got one last pack of frer...I just love those lines. This time the line showed up before the control and is beautiful! I hope you all get to see the same thing soon. DH and I decided some names last night, hes actually getting excited now. I figured out that we will probably find out the sex on or around his birthday! He was pretty psyched about that. I also figured out that my cousin is only a week ahead of me too, so our kids will be the same age. now I just have to contain myself for a bit and not blab to every person I see.:haha:

Guess I could dust off my Zumba again and pretend that it's not laughing at me:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butter makes everything better!


----------



## dachsundmom

@Mrs. S- this is just so exciting!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> @Mrs. S- this is just so exciting!

^^^WSS


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, getting one on the thread is good!


----------



## Icca19

Good morning ladies...well not really lol 
I'm having a bad day as well :-( the Drs called this morning and my progesterone levels were only 0.2 (normal is 1.5 - 15.5) so needless to say mine is low....not even a whole number! 0.2!? Wtf!?
I explained to the nurse that day I had the blood work that I hadn't had a + OPK yet or a temp rise (progesterone is what causes the temp rise) but you girls know that all ready right lol
So I kinda had a feeling the results would be bad. 
I told the nurse on the phone this morning that I had a + OPK the very next day (wed) and that my chart looks as if I did O. 
So....I'm going in today to have my progesterone checked....again. I hope its higher than 0.2 this time :-( the nurse also asked if we were going to have a SA done too because by the looks of it we might need help TTC but my Dr wants to rule DH out as a cause of our infertility problems.
I don't think its DH, I went through a lot TTC my DS with my ex-husband BUT I still want to. Have DH checked .....just to play it safe. I'm not taking "the wonder drug" if I don't have to. I prefer the natural way.

So then.....I explain all that to DH after I get off the phone with the nurse this morning and he kinda snaps at me. First saying we don't have the $ for him to be tested and its a waste of time because....he's had girls prego in the past..
So now I'm like: who?? Because he only has one kid (my 8yr old step daughter) and he said GIRLS.
He explained that his DD mother was prego before she had his DD and he REFUSES to tell me the others.
I know it doesn't matter but I want to know. We've know each other for a LONG time so more than likely I know who they are......not good girls ...that's all I'm saying.

So now I'm sad on SO many different levels.
Now I know I'm the one that's "broken"
And DH can get all these other girls knoocked up with no problem

OH! And like 30 min after all this DH askes me/tells me he's using our extra $ to get his tattoo worked on.......thought we didn't have extra money, we'll....not for the SA anyways

Sorry about the rant girls...I needed to vent :-( idk if I'm sad or angry or both


----------



## Icca19

Mrs.S I'm over the moon happy for you...despite my bad day, your prego journey always puts a smile on my face  that's wonderful you got a super dark line.....you should post a pic lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, Icca! I am so sorry! :hugs:

This is just awful on many levels. Just as an FYI, SA is not as expensive as some people believe; it's not cheap, but should be around $150-200.

I understand why you want to know, I would feel horribly too.:hugs:

I hope the doctor has some good news for you today and it is not a "wonder drug." It will not make you pregnant on its own. :flower:


----------



## Icca19

The SA at my Drs office is only $60.00!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> The SA at my Drs office is only $60.00!!

What? Tell DH his tat looks fine and start driving! :wacko:


----------



## Icca19

My Dr wants to have DH hold off on intercourse for like 3-5 days so me being the wonderful girl that I am I figured we could have him tested if or when AF arrives because he's not getting any "action" that week anyways lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> My Dr wants to have DH hold off on intercourse for like 3-5 days so me being the wonderful girl that I am I figured we could have him tested if or when AF arrives because he's not getting any "action" that week anyways lol

We had to do the same thing! Lol. Do you think he will go?


----------



## Icca19

Yes, I know he wasn't this just as much as I do


----------



## wanabeamama

im having a hard time getting my oh to have a sa i think he's scared :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> im having a hard time getting my oh to have a sa i think he's scared :(

I had a horrible time with mine as well. But I told him that his getting tested was the easiet thing we could do and that it was not fair for me to go through this month after month, if in fact the problem was with him; eventually he saw the light, but it did take awhile. :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> im having a hard time getting my oh to have a sa i think he's scared :(
> 
> I had a horrible time with mine as well. But I told him that his getting tested was the easiet thing we could do and that it was not fair for me to go through this month after month, if in fact the problem was with him; eventually he saw the light, but it did take awhile. :hugs:Click to expand...

well im going to see the doctor on thursday and see if she can refer me to the hospital i really think its a hormone problem some kind of inbalence so i will peak to oh again when i have seen my doctor and just explain that they wont do anything until he has a sa and see what hapens 
did you say that you have a doctors app too?


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, I went ahead and booked one for next Tuesday, even if AF hasn't started I want to have my prescriptions ready, lol. I have some refills left on my Clomid, but I am not sure about what dosage to do and I would like to get bloods done as well next cycle.


----------



## wanabeamama

ive just had a tiny bit more red spotting its very watery tho not like proper blood yet havnt had any for 9 and a half hrs booo i thought it had gone :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you normally spot before AF?


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Do you normally spot before AF?

only the last 5 months but it usually starts 12dpo and brown :(


----------



## rjc110402

wanabeamama said:


> ive just had a tiny bit more red spotting its very watery tho not like proper blood yet havnt had any for 9 and a half hrs booo i thought it had gone :(

Is that normal for you? I never spot before AF


----------



## Icca19

Ah! I hate being at the Drs....therare prego girls everywhere!


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls- this is just not our day today!


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Do you normally spot before AF?
> 
> only the last 5 months but it usually starts 12dpo and brown :(Click to expand...

That's strange! :growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

rjc110402 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> ive just had a tiny bit more red spotting its very watery tho not like proper blood yet havnt had any for 9 and a half hrs booo i thought it had gone :(
> 
> Is that normal for you? I never spot before AFClick to expand...

i never used to butin feb i had a lap cos i had a 12cm cyst on my ovary removed and they told me i have endo and they reoved alot of it ive only had spotting since that but my cycles have stayed the same 26days and ov cd 11 so im lucky there i just think its my progesterone drops to quick and the estrogen takes over it the estrogen that causes the spotting and endo so im hoping the doc can help me with that x


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope you get some answers!


----------



## mammag

Well, the old lady next door knocked on my door and asked me if I could take her to get her check, and of course I didn't say no, so we went and did that and survived through the 0 visibility rain storm that hit while we were on the interstate, and now I'm home alive!!! :happydance: Goodness, that was scary, the rain is so crazy down here!


----------



## Icca19

WSS wannabe it sucks waiting doesnt it


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Well, the old lady next door knocked on my door and asked me if I could take her to get her check, and of course I didn't say no, so we went and did that and survived through the 0 visibility rain storm that hit while we were on the interstate, and now I'm home alive!!! :happydance: Goodness, that was scary, the rain is so crazy down here!

Glad you are ok and yes it sucks!


----------



## mammag

I hope my temp shoots up tomorrow, if not then it's dropping even earlier than usual :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Did you just take it again?


----------



## mammag

No, but it dropped this morning.


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you usually only get a small dip like that before AF? Mine used to drop considerably.


----------



## mammag

Usually about .3 at 11 dpo, then the same at 12 dpo then a huge dip at 13 dpo then AF at 14 dpo. But really my temp never drops during my 2ww, just climbs or stays the same till my AF drop.


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, you have been sick this cycle. But, TBH, I would be concerned as well.


----------



## mammag

Yeah, I am, cramping is to the point I keep thinking I've started :(


----------



## dachsundmom

How early are you? Damn!:hugs:

I just stupidly went to First Tri; never again!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I told dh to expect for AF to come over the weekend...:sad: He was kinda shocked and said are you sure? Yeah dude...I know how it feels....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> How early are you? Damn!:hugs:
> 
> I just stupidly went to First Tri; never again!

:dohh: UH.No...we don't do that remember!!:dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I told dh to expect for AF to come over the weekend...:sad: He was kinda shocked and said are you sure? Yeah dude...I know how it feels....

:hugs: :cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> No, but it dropped this morning.

same here :( booo i was blaming the thermometer i did it 5 times in a row and it was a diferent tem every time it ranged from 36.62 to 36.73 lol


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> How early are you? Damn!:hugs:
> 
> I just stupidly went to First Tri; never again!
> 
> :dohh: UH.No...we don't do that remember!!:dohh:Click to expand...

Well, sometimes desperation sets in! :dohh:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> How early are you? Damn!:hugs:
> 
> I just stupidly went to First Tri; never again!
> 
> :dohh: UH.No...we don't do that remember!!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, sometimes desperation sets in! :dohh:Click to expand...

Um...yeah and so does curiosity:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> How early are you? Damn!:hugs:
> 
> I just stupidly went to First Tri; never again!
> 
> :dohh: UH.No...we don't do that remember!!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, sometimes desperation sets in! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Um...yeah and so does curiosity:blush:Click to expand...

Again, FU...with all of the love in my heart!:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> How early are you? Damn!:hugs:
> 
> I just stupidly went to First Tri; never again!
> 
> :dohh: UH.No...we don't do that remember!!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, sometimes desperation sets in! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Um...yeah and so does curiosity:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Again, FU...with all of the love in my heart!:hugs:Click to expand...

bahaha...Right back at ya!:winkwink: I just couldn't help it...wanted to know what the draw to it was....:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it's a combination of wishful thinking and fear, lol!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I think it's a combination of wishful thinking and fear, lol!


I just can't get over how completely sad it is over there:cry:


----------



## ScooterKat

Hi ladies,
I am just jumping in because we are taking it very easy this cycle...lol...but why is it so sad over there???


----------



## dachsundmom

Why can't I just have an evap?!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 225729
> 
> 
> Why can't I just have an evap?!

:cry: I dunno...I think I *may* have gotten one this morning...it was a clear? line where the second line should be....I know it wasn't positive as it had no color...and I tried to take a pic of it but nothing would come up....:shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Went to the commisary earlier to get a few things and picked up a few of those "new choice" tests...gonna see what those do...although I already know....


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not using these again!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I'm not using these again!

I am currently hating mine as well but I ordered 50 of them and even with the amount I have tested I still have a shitload left....


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'm not using these again!
> 
> I am currently hating mine as well but I ordered 50 of them and even with the amount I have tested I still have a shitload left....Click to expand...

Me too and I never thought of sending DH to the base for tests! Lol. He will be thrilled! :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'm not using these again!
> 
> I am currently hating mine as well but I ordered 50 of them and even with the amount I have tested I still have a shitload left....Click to expand...
> 
> Me too and I never thought of sending DH to the base for tests! Lol. He will be thrilled! :happydance:Click to expand...

99 cents for the New Choice at the commisary, then of course they have the FRER and the CBE ones. Plus he can check the PX (is that what the Army calls it?) Our "BX" has an assortment of tests...even an AAFES brand.


----------



## dachsundmom

We use the AFB as a matter of fact, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> We use the AFB as a matter of fact, lol.

Wright-Patterson?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> We use the AFB as a matter of fact, lol.
> 
> Wright-Patterson?Click to expand...

Yep, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> We use the AFB as a matter of fact, lol.
> 
> Wright-Patterson?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, lol.Click to expand...

haha...DH put in a BOP for Wright-Pat when his parents moved to Ohio..there were just no slots for K9 there at the time.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> We use the AFB as a matter of fact, lol.
> 
> Wright-Patterson?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> haha...DH put in a BOP for Wright-Pat when his parents moved to Ohio..there were just no slots for K9 there at the time.Click to expand...

DH is IRR right now and I don't think he's going back in; frankly, I hope he doesn't, lol. Awful, right?


----------



## Christinapo

Hey ladies,

I noticed you guys were talking about SA... At what point did you get OH to do it? I'm at cycle 7 of actually TTC and am thinking we might need to do that soon as a next step.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> We use the AFB as a matter of fact, lol.
> 
> Wright-Patterson?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> haha...DH put in a BOP for Wright-Pat when his parents moved to Ohio..there were just no slots for K9 there at the time.Click to expand...
> 
> DH is IRR right now and I don't think he's going back in; frankly, I hope he doesn't, lol. Awful, right?Click to expand...

Not at all...Believe me I am counting the days until dh can retire...I cannot wait to be done with the not knowing when he is gonna get orders to deploy, etc..


----------



## dachsundmom

Christinapo said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I noticed you guys were talking about SA... At what point did you get OH to do it? I'm at cycle 7 of actually TTC and am thinking we might need to do that soon as a next step.

He was the first rule-out, but I went on Clomid at the same time. Believe it or not, one of the treatments for sperm issues is also Clomid, lol. You shouldn't have to wait to get him tested. If you don't have a specilist or if your OB won't do it, call a urologist.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> We use the AFB as a matter of fact, lol.
> 
> Wright-Patterson?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> haha...DH put in a BOP for Wright-Pat when his parents moved to Ohio..there were just no slots for K9 there at the time.Click to expand...
> 
> DH is IRR right now and I don't think he's going back in; frankly, I hope he doesn't, lol. Awful, right?Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all...Believe me I am counting the days until dh can retire...I cannot wait to be done with the not knowing when he is gonna get orders to deploy, etc..Click to expand...

I told him once DD was in high school, which is in August, I wanted her parked for her entire four years. Infantry only runs out of certain bases and I don't want to go to any of them, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> We use the AFB as a matter of fact, lol.
> 
> Wright-Patterson?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> haha...DH put in a BOP for Wright-Pat when his parents moved to Ohio..there were just no slots for K9 there at the time.Click to expand...
> 
> DH is IRR right now and I don't think he's going back in; frankly, I hope he doesn't, lol. Awful, right?Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all...Believe me I am counting the days until dh can retire...I cannot wait to be done with the not knowing when he is gonna get orders to deploy, etc..Click to expand...
> 
> I told him once DD was in high school, which is in August, I wanted her parked for her entire four years. Infantry only runs out of certain bases and I don't want to go to any of them, lol.Click to expand...

Don't blame you one bit!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

My whole body is achy...my knees and legs even...feels like I have been running a marathon! WTF? Add to that the cramping and headaches I just wanna crawl into bed...but I still have to make dinner...:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> My whole body is achy...my knees and legs even...feels like I have been running a marathon! WTF? Add to that the cramping and headaches I just wanna crawl into bed...but I still have to make dinner...:cry:

Take out!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Already ate out once today...I make once a day my limit....although I am highly considering it as dh lays on the couch taking a nap :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Already ate out once today...I make once a day my limit....although I am highly considering it as dh lays on the couch taking a nap :growlmad:

sounds like you should. :nope:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Already ate out once today...I make once a day my limit....although I am highly considering it as dh lays on the couch taking a nap :growlmad:
> 
> sounds like you should. :nope:Click to expand...

Yeah or it's gonna be a ramen night! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Can't go wrong there!


----------



## MrsStutler

Hope everybody is having a better evening than this morning:hugs:
Try to keep your chins up and keep on smiling!

I finished the toilet cake and I must say I am not happy with it at all. I'm not very motivated to do anything cake related at the moment, hence why I don't do it for a living, and it shows in my work. At least it's just for some close friends.

I got the call back from my doctor's office (much earlier than last time, since the nurse was so excited) and it was absolutely positive. :happydance:
I know the doctor and nurse outside of the medical setting so she was pretty happy to tell me! I'm happy to have it confirmed officially by a doctor, and so is DH...but I'm still not allowed to tell anybody:growlmad: I've come up with the perfect way to tell our parents, I can't wait to see their reactions. 

I uploaded a couple of pictures for you all :flower:
Well girls I think I'm going to go figure out what I can manage for dinner and possibly take a nap, it's been a very long day today.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0172.jpg
File size: 72.4 KB
Views: 6









IMAG0169.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0176.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> Hope everybody is having a better evening than this morning:hugs:
> Try to keep your chins up and keep on smiling!
> 
> I finished the toilet cake and I must say I am not happy with it at all. I'm not very motivated to do anything cake related at the moment, hence why I don't do it for a living, and it shows in my work. At least it's just for some close friends.
> 
> I got the call back from my doctor's office (much earlier than last time, since the nurse was so excited) and it was absolutely positive. :happydance:
> I know the doctor and nurse outside of the medical setting so she was pretty happy to tell me! I'm happy to have it confirmed officially by a doctor, and so is DH...but I'm still not allowed to tell anybody:growlmad: I've come up with the perfect way to tell our parents, I can't wait to see their reactions.
> 
> I uploaded a couple of pictures for you all :flower:
> Well girls I think I'm going to go figure out what I can manage for dinner and possibly take a nap, it's been a very long day today.

So glad to hear that your doctor confirmed it!!:happydance: 
I already said on FB but I think you did a FAB job on the cake! I love it!!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think the cake is fab! I am so happy to hear the doc had good news! This is just the best...:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

The cake is too cute 
I'm so happy you got your confirmation from the doc. 
Any ideas how your going to break the news ??


----------



## USAFKnineWife

BTW....Where in the poo is Mammag??? Haven't seen here in a while :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

She was here earlier; her DH probably has her attention now! :cry:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> BTW....Where in the poo is Mammag??? Haven't seen here in a while :shrug:

Hi!! Lol, it's weird you just posted this as I came back on!! Lol, we were having a little cook out with a few friends and guess what? I had a DRINK dammit! Lol, I haven't had a drink since 4th of july nearly 3 years ago, but WTH, I'm trying to tempt fate :) 

Mrs. S! I love love that cake!! Congrats on your Dr. Confirmed :bfp:!!

Feeling a little better, a little adult interaction and conversation can go a long way :)


----------



## dachsundmom

You haven't had a drink in almost a year? Lol


----------



## mammag

I haven't had a drink in almost 3!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I haven't had a drink in almost 3!

Yeah, for me that would be 3 weeks, lol!


----------



## mammag

Lmao, it always worries me, and every time I almost have a drink, I'm like well what if it messes this up or that, or it's already been so long might as well not start now! But today I said to hell with it and had about two fingers of scotch :) Good Times :dance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Maybe that's what I need to do too!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lmao, it always worries me, and every time I almost have a drink, I'm like well what if it messes this up or that, or it's already been so long might as well not start now! But today I said to hell with it and had about two fingers of scotch :) Good Times :dance:

Can't do scotch; the first time I got stinking drunk was on scotch and I can't even smell it now!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Maybe that's what I need to do too!!!

You can never go wrong with a bottle of anything labeled "military special" from the PX, lol!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Maybe that's what I need to do too!!!
> 
> You can never go wrong with a bottle of anything labeled "military special" from the PX, lol!Click to expand...

Lmao, I am totally officially advocating the drinking this weekend! :) I won't have anymore but it felt good to let loose a little bit.


----------



## dachsundmom

As well you should!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Maybe that's what I need to do too!!!
> 
> You can never go wrong with a bottle of anything labeled "military special" from the PX, lol!Click to expand...

I adore Disaronno mixed with anything...I like the sweet stuff!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I remember reading somewhere that you are not pregnant until you get that positive test...I think they were advocating drinking but it makes a TINY bit of sense..:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Maybe that's what I need to do too!!!
> 
> You can never go wrong with a bottle of anything labeled "military special" from the PX, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I adore Disaronno mixed with anything...I like the sweet stuff!!Click to expand...

I'm just the opposite, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I like to be fooled into drinking kwim? When I was younger I could drink straight from the bottle...any bottle...now not so much....I couldn't tell you the last time I drank something though...we have it but all the bottles are collecting dust...Dh and I are just not drinkers...3 beers are good for him on the odd occasion.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I like to be fooled into drinking kwim? When I was younger I could drink straight from the bottle...any bottle...now not so much....I couldn't tell you the last time I drank something though...we have it but all the bottles are collecting dust...Dh and I are just not drinkers...3 beers are good for him on the odd occasion.

We go in spurts; I think I am making up for lost time now that DD spends more time away from home, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, we are not drinkers either, DH has a few beers very rarely and I have liquor even more rarely! But it is good times when we do get a little tipsy together though, never a dull moment!


----------



## dachsundmom

Is anyone testing in the morning?


----------



## mammag

I haven't decided yet, thinking it's going to depend on my temps.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well of course I am....even though I already know the outcome....still gonna do it anyway...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well of course I am....even though I already know the outcome....still gonna do it anyway...

Me too! lol


----------



## mammag

Yeah, testing is something at least, and something is better than doing NOTHING during the longest two weeks of my freaking life; that I have to suffer through every month!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you guys tried the Fertileaid or Fertibella stuff before?


----------



## mammag

Never tried fertilaid, and have read some horror stories, so I don't plan to either!


----------



## dachsundmom

Horror stories how? I thought it was supposed to give you better CM?


----------



## Christinapo

dachsundmom said:


> Is anyone testing in the morning?

Not me! I have 1 cheapie test left and can't order anymore online for awhile since stupid Canada Post is on strike! :growlmad: As well, I've never seen any HPTs at any of the dollar stores here, but I'll keep on looking. 

I'll probably test on Sun since it'll be 11dpo and will save my digitals for AF day.


----------



## wanabeamama

well it looks like im officially out temp gond down again a well cycle 14 here we come :( hopfully with a little help :)


----------



## harri

Hey wannabe, :hugs: have you booked in with the doc? I've booked in for next Tuesday! Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Hey wannabe, :hugs: have you booked in with the doc? I've booked in for next Tuesday! Xxx

morning harri yeah ive booked in for thursday 8.30am thats the day af should finish so im hoping shecan help intime for ov :/
i hope they can do somthing for you they got to :( xx


----------



## wanabeamama

has anyone got any info on progesterone cream or anything similar???


----------



## mammag

Good Morning girls, I'm sorry Wanabe :cry: That sucks :( What kind of information are you looking for? Where to buy it? Or how to take it?


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Good Morning girls, I'm sorry Wanabe :cry: That sucks :( What kind of information are you looking for? Where to buy it? Or how to take it?

well im going to the doc on thursday which will be the last day of af but im hoping she will be able to prescribe it for me as she knows about my endo so im hoping if i show her my chart she will just prescribe it for me but when do you have to start useing it and how long does it take to work ?

Ive been researching again there is no way i could get pregnant with such low progesterone :( i need help and i need it now :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Hello my dears-

@wannabe- if you start the Pcream, you cannot stop it, until/if AF shows. Even if you feel horrible. That is the only downside to it; the side effects mimic AF/BFP, so don't symptom spot.


----------



## rjc110402

mammag said:


> I haven't decided yet, thinking it's going to depend on my temps.

Hey mammag! Are you testing this morning??


----------



## mammag

You start using it the day after you ovulate, which you find out through temps/opks. You have to be sure you ovulated though as it can stop ovulation if you haven't, and you continue to take it until your period arrives and not a moment sooner, if your period doesn't show and you find out you are pregnant you continue to take it as well, and it starts to work immediately, your doctor will let you know how long you need to stay on the progesterone to prevent miscarriage, if I'm not mistaken it is quite a while, until the placenta takes over the hormone making.


----------



## rjc110402

dachsundmom said:


> Hello my dears-
> 
> @wannabe- if you start the Pcream, you cannot stop it, until/if AF shows. Even if you feel horrible. That is the only downside to it; the side effects mimic AF/BFP, so don't symptom spot.

I am definitely NOT symptom spotting this next cycle!!! AF should be over for me on Monday (I hope...I never really know how long the witch decides to stick around) :wacko:


----------



## mammag

rjc110402 said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I haven't decided yet, thinking it's going to depend on my temps.
> 
> Hey mammag! Are you testing this morning??Click to expand...

Yeah, I tested with an IC, :bfn:, but I'm still only 10 dpo, so I'm not too worried just yet, besides my absolutely no symptoms that is :)


----------



## rjc110402

Christinapo said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone testing in the morning?
> 
> Not me! I have 1 cheapie test left and can't order anymore online for awhile since stupid Canada Post is on strike! :growlmad: As well, I've never seen any HPTs at any of the dollar stores here, but I'll keep on looking.
> 
> I'll probably test on Sun since it'll be 11dpo and will save my digitals for AF day.Click to expand...

When I buy the ones from the dollar store I have to ask for them...they usually keep them behind the counter.


----------



## rjc110402

mammag said:


> rjc110402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I haven't decided yet, thinking it's going to depend on my temps.
> 
> Hey mammag! Are you testing this morning??Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I tested with an IC, :bfn:, but I'm still only 10 dpo, so I'm not too worried just yet, besides my absolutely no symptoms that is :)Click to expand...

No symptoms = :thumbup::thumbup: (hopefully!!!!!!!) :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I will go and POAS shortly, I suppose. I'm thinking there really isn't a point, but hell, why not!


----------



## mammag

Dmom!! Did you test yet!!! :)


----------



## rjc110402

dachsundmom said:


> I will go and POAS shortly, I suppose. I'm thinking there really isn't a point, but hell, why not!

Yeah what's one more to the thousands we all already take lol


----------



## mammag

Ooo I see!! I'll be waiting....


----------



## scerena

dachsundmom- I know so many people think its a wonder drug- im hoping the next dose works though-and yes my lining was fine before- they said its not unusual for people not to respond to 50mg x


----------



## rjc110402

Well we got some bad news yesterday. My hubby's grandmother (who practically raised him!) now has congestive heart failure on top of stage 4 cancer. So needless to say...he's making a trip to Michigan over the 4th to say his goodbyes :cry: It's so sad. She's his 2nd mom and I feel so bad for him. He doesn't know how to handle things like this. I've been through it a few times already so I'm trying to just be a shoulder for him...but he's pushing away from me. :(


----------



## dachsundmom

scerena said:


> dachsundmom- I know so many people think its a wonder drug- im hoping the next dose works though-and yes my lining was fine before- they said its not unusual for people not to respond to 50mg x

I ovulate on my own; I used it for a longer LP and better egg quality, but I ended up with little eggs and a residual follie. I go back to the doctor on Tuesday and I might try it again, but I am also going to ask about trying Tamoxifen.


----------



## dachsundmom

rjc110402 said:


> Well we got some bad news yesterday. My hubby's grandmother (who practically raised him!) now has congestive heart failure on top of stage 4 cancer. So needless to say...he's making a trip to Michigan over the 4th to say his goodbyes :cry: It's so sad. She's his 2nd mom and I feel so bad for him. He doesn't know how to handle things like this. I've been through it a few times already so I'm trying to just be a shoulder for him...but he's pushing away from me. :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## mammag

rjc110402 said:


> Well we got some bad news yesterday. My hubby's grandmother (who practically raised him!) now has congestive heart failure on top of stage 4 cancer. So needless to say...he's making a trip to Michigan over the 4th to say his goodbyes :cry: It's so sad. She's his 2nd mom and I feel so bad for him. He doesn't know how to handle things like this. I've been through it a few times already so I'm trying to just be a shoulder for him...but he's pushing away from me. :(

Aw, I'm sorry, men can be like that, they don't know how to express the sadness they are feeling, so you are doing the right thing, just make yourself available to him, but let him grieve on his own if that's what he needs.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls, I'll be back in a few minutes with pics of my BFN, lol!


----------



## mammag

Sorry I can't show my :bfn: my batteries died :(


----------



## mammag

Oh, and my temp did go back up this morning! :)


----------



## rjc110402

mammag said:


> Oh, and my temp did go back up this morning! :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom




----------



## mammag

Boo on :bfn:'s :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, I knew it would be. I feel just like I do before AF; I am not expecting any different this month.

Good deal on the temp!


----------



## rjc110402

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 225892

ugh!! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

@mammag- your statistical theory sucks major as*! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

rjc110402 said:


> Well we got some bad news yesterday. My hubby's grandmother (who practically raised him!) now has congestive heart failure on top of stage 4 cancer. So needless to say...he's making a trip to Michigan over the 4th to say his goodbyes :cry: It's so sad. She's his 2nd mom and I feel so bad for him. He doesn't know how to handle things like this. I've been through it a few times already so I'm trying to just be a shoulder for him...but he's pushing away from me. :(

I am so sorry to hear about your dh's grandmother. Even if he is pushing you away...let him know that you are there for him..when he is ready. 

Back in 2009 right before my dh deployed his grandmother (paternal) passed away...then 2 weeks later my grandfather (paternal) passed away. It was horrible. Then 3 months into his deployment his other grandmother passed; they let him come home since she practically raised him. Then on Thanksgiving night my brother was killed in a car accident (driver was running from the cops and hit him head on) on his way to join us for dinner. It was horrible...At that point dh only had less than a month left in his stint so they told him to come home and they shipped his stuff back. Oh and while he was gone too; his dog passed away..he had that dog BEFORE we met so he was old but even so...So much death in one year really hit us hard. That is one year that I would like to scrap forever.:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Oh, and my temp did go back up this morning! :)

Good deal!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok so my temp went up this morning??? It has been between 98.5 and 98.6 the last few days and not it went up to 98.75???:shrug:

Anyway...it's pretty much apparent where this cycle is going...to the shitter...:cry:

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/b70b627d-orig.jpg

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/b70b627d.jpg


----------



## mammag

Oh wow, it did go up!! i'm not used to seeing people with such long luteal phases. If I made it to 15dpo I would be knocked up for sure.


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Oh wow, it did go up!! i'm not used to seeing people with such long luteal phases. If I made it to 15dpo I would be knocked up for sure.

I just don't get why it did that???:shrug: I should get AF on Monday (27th) so it should either stay the same or start going down right...not go up???:nope:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 225892

:cry: I hate seeing these day after day..I know you do too:hugs:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow, it did go up!! i'm not used to seeing people with such long luteal phases. If I made it to 15dpo I would be knocked up for sure.
> 
> I just don't get why it did that???:shrug: I should get AF on Monday (27th) so it should either stay the same or start going down right...not go up???:nope:Click to expand...

IDK either TBH, it seems very late for it to have anything to do with pregnancy, but I wouldn't be able to help but be a little bit excited if my temp went up like that that close to AF.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow, it did go up!! i'm not used to seeing people with such long luteal phases. If I made it to 15dpo I would be knocked up for sure.
> 
> I just don't get why it did that???:shrug: I should get AF on Monday (27th) so it should either stay the same or start going down right...not go up???:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> IDK either TBH, it seems very late for it to have anything to do with pregnancy, but I wouldn't be able to help but be a little bit excited if my temp went up like that that close to AF.Click to expand...

Yeah I would be excited too if I wasn't still getting :bfn: and AF wasn't due in 2 days...:cry: FML


----------



## dachsundmom

Did last month's chart have a rise like that?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Did last month's chart have a rise like that?

On cd29 my temp was 97.6 and then on cd30 it was 98.75 which is a HUGE jump BUT...BUT....I was temping orally up to cd29 on switched to vaginal temping on cd30 so that is why is spiked so drastically...I knew it didn't make a difference in switching at that point and I knew that my temps weren't accurate temping orally. So last month really doesn't factor in kwim?


----------



## dachsundmom

Ikwym. This is just getting awful.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Ikwym. This is just getting awful.

It is beyond awful at this point...Dh knows that it is getting to me...:cry: I am trying hard not to say anything to him...nothing about the :bfn: or anything but it's hard to put a smile on and not snap at every little thing...:nope:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

It doesn't help that my throat is still very sore, I am bloated, achy all over..like I ran a race (and this girl DOES NOT run lol ), peeing every 5 minutes, headaches every day and I am so stinkin' tired all the time....I bet I am sick and that is why my temp is elevated....I bet


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm getting desperate! Lol. :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> It doesn't help that my throat is still very sore, I am bloated, achy all over..like I ran a race (and this girl DOES NOT run lol ), peeing every 5 minutes, headaches every day and I am so stinkin' tired all the time....I bet I am sick and that is why my temp is elevated....I bet

I wish we all lived closer together so we could sob over cheesecake and sweet girly drinks! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> It doesn't help that my throat is still very sore, I am bloated, achy all over..like I ran a race (and this girl DOES NOT run lol ), peeing every 5 minutes, headaches every day and I am so stinkin' tired all the time....I bet I am sick and that is why my temp is elevated....I bet
> 
> I wish we all lived closer together so we could sob over cheesecake and sweet girly drinks! LolClick to expand...

:hugs: That would be awesome...at least that might take our minds off this really shitty month at least for a minute or two....


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I am off for the day; see you this evening!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I am off for the day; see you this evening!

Try to have a good day!!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Oh wow, it did go up!! i'm not used to seeing people with such long luteal phases. If I made it to 15dpo I would be knocked up for sure.

mines 15 days but no bfp :(


----------



## wanabeamama

i havnt really had any spotting today just a little watery brown bit this am hmmmmm


----------



## harri

Wannabeamama brown watery cm sounds promising - you're not out yet! :)

Is everyone feeling ok today? 
I didn't even get a second line on my opk today - feel like I'm taking 10 steps backwards lol xxxx


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> Wannabeamama brown watery cm sounds promising - you're not out yet! :)
> 
> Is everyone feeling ok today?
> I didn't even get a second line on my opk today - feel like I'm taking 10 steps backwards lol xxxx

It really looks to me like you tried to O but didn't for some reason? The O limbo sucks just as bad as the 2ww, if not worse :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I usually have spotting...pink tinged and mostly brown a couple days before AF but nothing....


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> I usually have spotting...pink tinged and mostly brown a couple days before AF but nothing....

:) I so hope that means something for you!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I usually have spotting...pink tinged and mostly brown a couple days before AF but nothing....
> 
> :) I so hope that means something for you!!!Click to expand...

Me too but I am so done symptom spotting in my head....It is just making me sadder...:cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Wannabeamama brown watery cm sounds promising - you're not out yet! :)
> 
> Is everyone feeling ok today?
> I didn't even get a second line on my opk today - feel like I'm taking 10 steps backwards lol xxxx

i feel like af is here and my temp droped again today not below coverline but close :( 
oh harri i hope the doc can bing you eggy out :( :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok so I just went to the bathroom and "checked" inside since I should be spotting by now...and yep...there was brown spotting but only on the inside...now that I did that I am cramping more than I have in the last few days...So I am pretty sure AF will be starting today at some point...:cry: Now AF is early...bitch!


----------



## mammag

I'm so sorry hun :hugs: This 2ww is just not working out for any of us :(


----------



## mammag

Oh, I went and got an FRER, completely :bfn:, I think that's probably it for me this month, FRER should probably pick it up at 10 dpo :(


----------



## wanabeamama

shes here :cry:


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls I have a temping question: 
I didn't temp this morning BUT I did just wake up from a 3 hour nap....can I use that temp?


----------



## harri

This TTCing isn't easy is it! :( 

We will get there eventually ladies, they do say the best things come to those who wait! :hugs: Xxxxx


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> shes here :cry:

:hugs: not long until your holiday now, maybe a break away from it all will help! I'm hoping my break will help me! Xxx


----------



## harri

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok so I just went to the bathroom and "checked" inside since I should be spotting by now...and yep...there was brown spotting but only on the inside...now that I did that I am cramping more than I have in the last few days...So I am pretty sure AF will be starting today at some point...:cry: Now AF is early...bitch!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> shes here :cry:
> 
> :hugs: not long until your holiday now, maybe a break away from it all will help! I'm hoping my break will help me! XxxClick to expand...

hope so altho when this holiday was planed 3 years ago we said or we will have a baby or even a todler by then and then it when to or maby i might have a big baby bump and then to i might be pregnant by then but nope wrong again :( all my oh's family are going so really wanted to tell them some happy news when we were there but it wasnt meant to be i just know they will all be saying "oh when are you two having kids" or isnt it about time u two had kids" grrrrrrr


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Oh, I went and got an FRER, completely :bfn:, I think that's probably it for me this month, FRER should probably pick it up at 10 dpo :(

:hugs: wow what a bad tww thank god for the ledgend mrs s for getting a bfp or i think we all would gone totaly mad :(


----------



## mammag

I did say that statistically speaking at least one of us had to get a :bfp:, and she got hers! So we will all just have to come back next cycle just as strong and determined and get it done that time around :)


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> Hey girls I have a temping question:
> I didn't temp this morning BUT I did just wake up from a 3 hour nap....can I use that temp?

No, it will be significantly higher than it would be in the morning, it's okay though, one missing temp isn't going to mess anything up!


----------



## Icca19

Oh I hope I didn't miss a temp spike or anything....I took a OPK this morning and it was + so I'm totally confused now


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> Oh I hope I didn't miss a temp spike or anything....I took a OPK this morning and it was + so I'm totally confused now

That is strange, just make sure to BD and wait to see if your temps keep rising :)


----------



## wanabeamama

11 days till ovulation :)


----------



## Icca19

Just took another OPK cuz that one from this morning was FMU (so I don't trust it lol) and the one I just did was def + too so now I'm confused. 
I adjusted my chart so now its just a matter of time before I O......hopefully


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> Just took another OPK cuz that one from this morning was FMU (so I don't trust it lol) and the one I just did was def + too so now I'm confused.
> I adjusted my chart so now its just a matter of time before I O......hopefully

yey :sex: why are you confused???


----------



## Icca19

I thought I ovulated the other day when I got my +OPK. I skipped two days of testing so I figured if I tested now it would be back to lighter lines (like id be catching the end of the surge) but now that there still + I'm confused...can you O twice?


----------



## MrsStutler

Hey girls!

Sorry to see all the bad news, saying my prayers that good things start coming your way!:hugs::hugs: 
@Wannabe-Sorry to hear the witch gotcha, but who knows maybe this vacation will do the trick!
@USAkninewife- Sorry the witch got you too...BOO to the witch! 

Not too much new for me. Working today, I really wish I had a different job sometimes... and then I get my paycheck. 
I get to work with all the kids at church tomorrow so that is going to be a blast.
Other than that not too much is going on with me for the weekend. How about you? anything fun going on?


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> I thought I ovulated the other day when I got my +OPK. I skipped two days of testing so I figured if I tested now it would be back to lighter lines (like id be catching the end of the surge) but now that there still + I'm confused...can you O twice?

maby you tried to ov but it didnt happen just have :sex: and see what your temp is like tomorrow did you take pics of all your opk's post them if you did x


----------



## wanabeamama

MrsStutler said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Sorry to see all the bad news, saying my prayers that good things start coming your way!:hugs::hugs:
> @Wannabe-Sorry to hear the witch gotcha, but who knows maybe this vacation will do the trick!
> @USAkninewife- Sorry the witch got you too...BOO to the witch!
> 
> Not too much new for me. Working today, I really wish I had a different job sometimes... and then I get my paycheck.
> I get to work with all the kids at church tomorrow so that is going to be a blast.
> Other than that not too much is going on with me for the weekend. How about you? anything fun going on?

when do you get your first scan? :D 
i will be due af the day i go on holiday so not sure it will be so lucky i go in 7 weeks so have 2 eggs to go :/ but im going for help at the doc's on thursday :)
i cant wait to see your scan pics and see how many weeks pg you are :)


----------



## Icca19

I still have the pics from the first time it showed up + and I do have the most recent ones, its difficult for me to up load pic (iv tried, mammag came to my rescue) I could try again though and see if I can do it.

And yes Mrs.S I hope you post your ultrasound pics!  
Oh and I wanted to tell you what happened when I found out I was prego with my DS....my cycles are so irregular so when I went off of the first day od my last period I was/thought I was almost 8 weeks (but the HPT was so light) by the time I made it into the Drs for an ultrasound (a week later) it turned out I was only 4 and a half weeks along. Which explainedwhy my tests weren't showing up right away
So don't be alarmed if your due date changes....4 weeks 8 weeks who cares a BFP is a BFP right! Lol


----------



## MrsStutler

wanabeamama said:


> when do you get your first scan? :D
> i will be due af the day i go on holiday so not sure it will be so lucky i go in 7 weeks so have 2 eggs to go :/ but im going for help at the doc's on thursday :)
> i cant wait to see your scan pics and see how many weeks pg you are :)

I am hoping they do a scan on Monday at my appointment! I may beg if they don't, but I am pretty sure they will. Then I get to spill the beans to our family! I almost blabbed it to my brother today:wacko:

I think DH's boss suspects what is going on. I texted DH right after hearing from the nurse "Linda called...it was positive!" and right after that I remembered I had left his new phone plugged in to an outlet in his boss's office. Pair that with him asking for some time on Monday to go to "his" doctor appointment and I think he figured it out. :dohh:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

You know what I think really blows? Is that I went to the CBE website and you can only get the digital tests with conception indicator in the UK and surrounding countries...I even tried to order one but it says you MUST have a certain address...damn....It's not fair!


----------



## MrsStutler

I think I might need somebody to physically restrain me sometime soon...I'm starting to get all nesty feeling:wacko: DH might put me in a straight jacket soon. He keeps telling me...you know you still have awhile ahead of you right? :haha: If I am allowed to continue my current path the baby room will be done by mid-July:dohh: and I know as soon as I tell my parents they will start buying things left, right and center. 

Anyways, How is everybody this afternoon (or whatever time it is where you're at!)

USAkninewife- I know! I totally tried to hunt some of those down too! Sucks that we can't get them, our digis are terrible for sensitivity.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I'm pretty sucky TBH....Got brown spotting...cramps have subsided...I will NOT fool myself into thinking that it could be IB even this late...just gonna try to come to terms with AF coming...Waiting on dh to finish grilling some chicken...Have I ever said how much I detest chicken? UGH! Seriously....I need some steak!


----------



## dachsundmom

Here's some more negatives for you girls!

Sorry the witch got everyone! :cry:


----------



## MrsStutler

USAFKnineWife said:


> I'm pretty sucky TBH....Got brown spotting...cramps have subsided...I will NOT fool myself into thinking that it could be IB even this late...just gonna try to come to terms with AF coming...Waiting on dh to finish grilling some chicken...Have I ever said how much I detest chicken? UGH! Seriously....I need some steak!

Uhg, sorry to hear that! I think af might be the most hated thing on Earth. I hope she feels me glaring at her and giving her the evil eye.:growlmad:

It's funny that you hate chicken too! DH's family ate pretty much nothing but chicken, so he is sick of it and I've always hated it (unless you deep fry it). Now that we are on our own we never, ever, eat it. I do a lot of steak and lamb though. Beef allergies would not be something I could deal with easily. I feel your pain:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll eat anything if it's been cooked in a deep fryer!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I'll eat anything if it's been cooked in a deep fryer!

:rofl:...I draw the line at bugs though!!!


----------



## mammag

Hi girls!! :) Can't stay but wanted to come and send some Love <3 <3


----------



## dachsundmom

Anything new with you?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'll eat anything if it's been cooked in a deep fryer!
> 
> :rofl:...I draw the line at bugs though!!!Click to expand...

Hell, if they're crispy enough and there is some hot sauce and ranch dressing, in a pinch, I might just eat them. Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'll eat anything if it's been cooked in a deep fryer!
> 
> :rofl:...I draw the line at bugs though!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hell, if they're crispy enough and there is some hot sauce and ranch dressing, in a pinch, I might just eat them. LolClick to expand...

I love me some hot sauce and ranch dressing!!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Has anyone else noticed that the TTC section is getting a little more TWW? :wacko:


----------



## mammag

I'm back :) Nothing new here, feel like uber crap, ate some hot wings (my favorite food) and they made me sick, like really made me sick (at both ends iykwim) :( Yuk. I have two more FRER's to waste tomorrow and the next day, and got some batteries so stay tuned for some BFN pics!! 
And I have a little complaint, why do people get so angry and literally take it personal over reads and runs? It IS not that big of a deal!! I mean they get really upset out there! It's kind of annoying...


----------



## dachsundmom

I have been very upset about that to; to the point I don't want to read anything. If I can't help, I don't comment. Sometimes I am just trying to learn something.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I have been very upset about that to; to the point I don't want to read anything. If I can't help, I don't comment. Sometimes I am just trying to learn something.

Learn, check on the responses, or you have a response but someone already said exactly what you are gonna say, there are a million reasons, or you respond and click on it a few more times to see the other responses, it can build the views up pretty quick, people just take it way to personally.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I have been very upset about that to; to the point I don't want to read anything. If I can't help, I don't comment. Sometimes I am just trying to learn something.
> 
> Learn, check on the responses, or you have a response but someone already said exactly what you are gonna say, there are a million reasons, or you respond and click on it a few more times to see the other responses, it can build the views up pretty quick, people just take it way to personally.Click to expand...

I think people also forget that a visitor counts as a view also, as well as, every time you click back on it to check. It's getting bad enough that "don't R&R" gets put in the title.


----------



## mammag

Idk, it almost makes me wanna open it just to not answer it :devil:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Idk, it almost makes me wanna open it just to not answer it :devil:

I do that; like 5-6 times! :haha:


----------



## mammag

Lmao :rofl: we will burn one day!!! :haha: Speaking of burning, everyone has to watch True Blood tomorrow!! Yay, so we can talk about it Monday :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I've never seen it! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lmao :rofl: we will burn one day!!! :haha: Speaking of burning, everyone has to watch True Blood tomorrow!! Yay, so we can talk about it Monday :)

Oh I R&R on most of them to just be a bitch...especially if they say..don't R&R:haha:

I can't wait until tomorrow!! Love me some Eric!!:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I've never seen it! Lol

Well you can start tomorrow night...HBO!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't even know what channel that is on my cable! lol :happydance:

I'll have to ask DH.


----------



## Icca19

Lol you girls are too funny (about the R&R) I was thinking the same thing when I read that thread title


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I just read and ran on 4 different threads....but in my defense they were either redundent or just plain made no sense....JMHO


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I just read and ran on 4 different threads....but in my defense they were either redundent or just plain made no sense....JMHO

Hell, I stalked mammag's thread on the HPT forum, lol. :blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I just read and ran on 4 different threads....but in my defense they were either redundent or just plain made no sense....JMHO
> 
> Hell, I stalked mammag's thread on the HPT forum, lol. :blush:Click to expand...

Me too:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I just read and ran on 4 different threads....but in my defense they were either redundent or just plain made no sense....JMHO
> 
> Hell, I stalked mammag's thread on the HPT forum, lol. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too:blush:Click to expand...

:yipee:


----------



## Icca19

There's a HPT forum?! 
This is new news to me
Hmmm might have to go check it out


----------



## harri

I think I may be green with envy right now!!!! We don't get true blood season 4 until Jan next year!!!!! I'm already suffering Eric withrdrawals!!! 

I'll have to read the books again! Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

omg im in so much pain today :( the witch must really hate me i cant beleive my periods have gone back to being like this again its only been 5 months since my op :'( i dont want to have to go through that again why cant i just get pregnant its just so unfair :(
sorry ladies dont want to depress you so early in the morning i promise i wont moan again :(


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> You know what I think really blows? Is that I went to the CBE website and you can only get the digital tests with conception indicator in the UK and surrounding countries...I even tried to order one but it says you MUST have a certain address...damn....It's not fair!

have you tried to go on amazon uk?


----------



## harri

Oh noo! I had a horrendous period last cycle so I feel your pain :hugs: 

I finally have a visible second line on my opk, I wonder how long I'll have to wait for a positive! 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/8a93566f.jpg

Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

@harri- I am thinking two more days.
:happydance:

@wanabe- I am so sorry!
:hugs:

Amazon UK won't ship the certain stuff to the US, I have tried to get those tests too, lol!

Feel free to bitch! It's why we are all here! :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> omg im in so much pain today :( the witch must really hate me i cant beleive my periods have gone back to being like this again its only been 5 months since my op :'( i dont want to have to go through that again why cant i just get pregnant its just so unfair :(
> sorry ladies dont want to depress you so early in the morning i promise i wont moan again :(

I feel the same way honey...I went from brown spotting yesterday with mild cramps to red blood this morning with pretty funky cramps and my temp dropped dramatically....F$c^k#[email protected] AF! :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> @harri- I am thinking two more days.
> :happydance:
> 
> @wanabe- I am so sorry!
> :hugs:
> 
> Amazon UK won't ship the certain stuff to the US, I have tried to get those tests too, lol!
> 
> Feel free to bitch! It's why we are all here! :hugs:

Well shit...and here I was all excited gonna go to Amazon Uk....well at least I know now and won't waste my time!:dohh:


----------



## harri

Woohooo two more days!!! Yay! Xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok well I am gonna pull myself outta this funk...kinda hard when all I wanna do is punch someone! But I am going to look to this new cycle...I have to or all around me will suffer. 

Ok so I am going to try Soy this cycle...I am trying to decide when to take it...most people say CD3-7 or CD5-9 but I saw also someone take it CD2-6...and how much should I take? I took 50mg of Clomid when I got pregnant with the tiny terrorist...but that was over 4 years ago....Guess I have at lest a day to figure it out....


----------



## dachsundmom

Here's the soy rule...40mg of soy as the equivalent of 50mg of Clomid; this is why a lot of women start out at 80mg and work up. How you take it depends on if you are looking for one big egg or several smaller. The theory is, the later in the cycle, the more eggs you will produce.

Try Amazon Australia; you might get them there.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I've heard the earlier in the cycle say cd3-7 were to produce more eggs and the later was to produce one larger egg? See I really need to read up on all this..lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh and I'll try Amazon Australia and see what I can find! Thanks!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I've heard the earlier in the cycle say cd3-7 were to produce more eggs and the later was to produce one larger egg? See I really need to read up on all this..lol

I have heard that too, but I went with what the doc said regarding Clomid; I will tell you this, I did Clomid CD3-7 and ended up with a residual egg, which blew my next cycle. That is something you won't find out without monitoring, so I would go with the one big egg.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I looked for a Amazon site for Australia but there is none...you can ship to there but that's all. Amazon UK will not ship to the U.S. either...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I've heard the earlier in the cycle say cd3-7 were to produce more eggs and the later was to produce one larger egg? See I really need to read up on all this..lol
> 
> I have heard that too, but I went with what the doc said regarding Clomid; I will tell you this, I did Clomid CD3-7 and ended up with a residual egg, which blew my next cycle. That is something you won't find out without monitoring, so I would go with the one big egg.Click to expand...

You ended up with a residual egg? What does that mean? And how did it screw up your next cycle? These are the things I need to know. When I did the one cycle of Clomid I was unmonitored....I think she just gave it to me to shut me up since I was calling and up there alot...in my defense she didn't take me seriously when I told her I didn't think I was ovulating...she could have at least referred me out...she was just a military doctor....


----------



## Icca19

I think it means that you have left over cysts from eggs that were terying to form


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I've heard the earlier in the cycle say cd3-7 were to produce more eggs and the later was to produce one larger egg? See I really need to read up on all this..lol
> 
> I have heard that too, but I went with what the doc said regarding Clomid; I will tell you this, I did Clomid CD3-7 and ended up with a residual egg, which blew my next cycle. That is something you won't find out without monitoring, so I would go with the one big egg.Click to expand...
> 
> You ended up with a residual egg? What does that mean? And how did it screw up your next cycle? These are the things I need to know. When I did the one cycle of Clomid I was unmonitored....I think she just gave it to me to shut me up since I was calling and up there alot...in my defense she didn't take me seriously when I told her I didn't think I was ovulating...she could have at least referred me out...she was just a military doctor....Click to expand...

In a nutshell, I got more than one egg and it got stuck in there and it became a cyst, sort of. If you continue on Clomid and I assume soy is the same, with a residual follie you just end up with more cyst like things and you can rupture an ovary.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh wow! That stinks! I guess with anything there are risks to consider...didn't know that could happen though...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Oh wow! That stinks! I guess with anything there are risks to consider...didn't know that could happen though...

I think it's hit or miss and I have never found a clear answer on when in the cycle this stuff should be taken; every doctor seems to have his/her own opinion and I am not sure any of it is right. Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow! That stinks! I guess with anything there are risks to consider...didn't know that could happen though...
> 
> I think it's hit or miss and I have never found a clear answer on when in the cycle this stuff should be taken; every doctor seems to have his/her own opinion and I am not sure any of it is right. LolClick to expand...

Well that doesn't sound too promising does it? lol Guess I will just have to see then:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you know how much you are going to take and why not do Clomid again if it worked for you before?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Do you know how much you are going to take and why not do Clomid again if it worked for you before?

Well I have the 40 mg tablets of Soy. Not sure how much yet. I won't be going back to the base women's clinic as I was referred out to my regular OB...He told me to come see him in 3 months or more if I wasn't pregnant by then and we could talk about Clomid. He said something about my age and over stimulation and all that jazz...This was less than a month ago...I could wait and ask him and possibly waste 2 more cycles or try the Soy and go from there..


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Do you know how much you are going to take and why not do Clomid again if it worked for you before?
> 
> Well I have the 40 mg tablets of Soy. Not sure how much yet. I won't be going back to the base women's clinic as I was referred out to my regular OB...He told me to come see him in 3 months or more if I wasn't pregnant by then and we could talk about Clomid. He said something about my age and over stimulation and all that jazz...This was less than a month ago...I could wait and ask him and possibly waste 2 more cycles or try the Soy and go from there..Click to expand...

Over stimulation, residual follie= pretty much the same thing. I see your dilemma. :hugs:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Here's the soy rule...40mg of soy as the equivalent of 50mg of Clomid; this is why a lot of women start out at 80mg and work up. How you take it depends on if you are looking for one big egg or several smaller. The theory is, the later in the cycle, the more eggs you will produce.
> 
> Try Amazon Australia; you might get them there.


Good morning ladies!! :bfn: this morning, didn't expect any different though. 

Sorry the :witch: sucks Wanabe :( I get awful cramps too. 

I thought 100mg of soy was equivalent to 50mg of clomid? 
I'm doing soy this next cycle too Knifewife, I'm going to take 100mg cycle day 3-7. Lets hope it works!!


----------



## Icca19

is SOY that stuff you can get at the health food store? 
Iv thought about taking something but if I have a problem with cysts would that make it worse?

Sorry about your BFN this morning mammag :-( is your temp still up there? If so that's a good thing right. Maybe the SOY cycle will be helpfull. 
Does it need to be taken every month or could you use it to kick start something to happen? 
Like in harri and myselfs situation (not Oing yet)? 

Maybe next thread should read: taking it SOY this cycle


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Here's the soy rule...40mg of soy as the equivalent of 50mg of Clomid; this is why a lot of women start out at 80mg and work up. How you take it depends on if you are looking for one big egg or several smaller. The theory is, the later in the cycle, the more eggs you will produce.
> 
> Try Amazon Australia; you might get them there.
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!! :bfn: this morning, didn't expect any different though.
> 
> Sorry the :witch: sucks Wanabe :( I get awful cramps too.
> 
> I thought 100mg of soy was equivalent to 50mg of clomid?
> I'm doing soy this next cycle too Knifewife, I'm going to take 100mg cycle day 3-7. Lets hope it works!!Click to expand...

Maybe you are right, lol. Idk anymore. I thought you were supposed to increase the dosage?


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> is SOY that stuff you can get at the health food store?
> Iv thought about taking something but if I have a problem with cysts would that make it worse?
> 
> Sorry about your BFN this morning mammag :-( is your temp still up there? If so that's a good thing right. Maybe the SOY cycle will be helpfull.
> Does it need to be taken every month or could you use it to kick start something to happen?
> Like in harri and myselfs situation (not Oing yet)?
> 
> Maybe next thread should read: taking it SOY this cycle

You might be the best candidate for it here! Every month for as long as you hopefully do not need it. But, IDK if it's like Clomid and should only be used for up to six cycles?


----------



## harri

Icca19 said:


> is SOY that stuff you can get at the health food store?
> Iv thought about taking something but if I have a problem with cysts would that make it worse?
> 
> Sorry about your BFN this morning mammag :-( is your temp still up there? If so that's a good thing right. Maybe the SOY cycle will be helpfull.
> Does it need to be taken every month or could you use it to kick start something to happen?
> Like in harri and myselfs situation (not Oing yet)?
> 
> Maybe next thread should read: taking it SOY this cycle

Maybe we should all be trying soy next cycle! Xxx


----------



## Icca19

The SOY should only be used up to 6 cycles? Or the clomid?

I know the 2nd test for my progesterone is going to be low so I think my dr is going to have me try something
But not until DH has his test done too. 
So I'm hoping next cycle well be good to go....pending his test is ok....I'm so nervous about it but its just me being paranoid lol


----------



## Icca19

I think so too! And our thread title could bebe : taking it SOY this cycle  lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> The SOY should only be used up to 6 cycles? Or the clomid?
> 
> I know the 2nd test for my progesterone is going to be low so I think my dr is going to have me try something
> But not until DH has his test done too.
> So I'm hoping next cycle well be good to go....pending his test is ok....I'm so nervous about it but its just me being paranoid lol

Clomid, but I am wondering if soy is the same thing. I wonder if your doc will put you on Progest cream?


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @harri- I am thinking two more days.
> :happydance:
> 
> @wanabe- I am so sorry!
> :hugs:
> 
> Amazon UK won't ship the certain stuff to the US, I have tried to get those tests too, lol!
> 
> Feel free to bitch! It's why we are all here! :hugs:
> 
> Well shit...and here I was all excited gonna go to Amazon Uk....well at least I know now and won't waste my time!:dohh:Click to expand...

you could always get them shipped to me and i can forward them to you :)


----------



## harri

Man I would love to live in the US, it's HOT here today and it's amazing! :) I love sunshine :) xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

i dont think it would be a good idea for me to take clomid or soy but i need some form of progesterone this cycle so i guess were all trying somthing new :) well thats if a can get it in time also im going to try pregnacare conception again it made my cycle a little longer last time i used it so maby it might do some good.

Harri how amaizing is the weather today i love it ive been sat in the garden listening to soca music :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Bc it doesn't get really hot there for long periods of time, are most homes air conditioned?


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Bc it doesn't get really hot there for long periods of time, are most homes air conditioned?

no we only get a a few days of heat a year we have heating instead lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Bc it doesn't get really hot there for long periods of time, are most homes air conditioned?
> 
> no we only get a a few days of heat a year we have heating instead lolClick to expand...

That really sounds awful! Lol. On the other hand, I get green with envy when I hear you guys talk about hopping to another country for a weekend, lol. I forget that your countries are so much smaller, for the most part, than ours, so it would be the same as me going to another state for the weekend.

But I think it would be great just to hop over to France for a few days! Lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Bc it doesn't get really hot there for long periods of time, are most homes air conditioned?
> 
> no we only get a a few days of heat a year we have heating instead lolClick to expand...
> 
> That really sounds awful! Lol. On the other hand, I get green with envy when I hear you guys talk about hopping to another country for a weekend, lol. I forget that your countries are so much smaller, for the most part, than ours, so it would be the same as me going to another state for the weekend.
> 
> But I think it would be great just to hop over to France for a few days! Lol.Click to expand...

i love paris oh took me there one christmas it was beautiful but we only went for 2 nights but the flight was only 50min's :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I am so jealous! Lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

what time does it go dark at night there?


----------



## harri

Yeah that is the plus side, we had new year in Paris this year, Egypt in march and Spain this week BUT the weather here is so rubbish when the sun comes out everyone runs to their gardens and burns themselves haha! I have spent the whole day in the garden but I know tomorrow will be cold again! Xxxx


----------



## harri

This is what I'm up to right now :) I love garden weather :) 
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/03ec16a6.jpg
Oh and check out my new holiday sandals :)
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/c6a007bd.jpg

What everyone else up to? Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> This is what I'm up to right now :) I love garden weather :)
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/03ec16a6.jpg
> Oh and check out my new holiday sandals :)
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/c6a007bd.jpg
> 
> What everyone else up to? Xxx

omg i think i just ordered the same are they ted baker? lol


----------



## harri

I think they're kurt geiger, I bought them at Cheshire oaks - £19! Bargain! Xx


----------



## harri

I look like I've got a huge ankle lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> what time does it go dark at night there?

Where I am, at around 9 pm in the summer and 5-6 in the winter. I think we have four different time zones here, if you count Hawaii and Alaska; I am in the Eastern time zone, so you are 5 hours ahead of me. But USAFwife is in the Central time zone, so she is one hour behind me and 6 behind you, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

@harri- those shoes are adorable!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @harri- I am thinking two more days.
> :happydance:
> 
> @wanabe- I am so sorry!
> :hugs:
> 
> Amazon UK won't ship the certain stuff to the US, I have tried to get those tests too, lol!
> 
> Feel free to bitch! It's why we are all here! :hugs:
> 
> Well shit...and here I was all excited gonna go to Amazon Uk....well at least I know now and won't waste my time!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> you could always get them shipped to me and i can forward them to you :)Click to expand...

You know what I might just do that! That would be awesome!! I'll send you a inbox msg either here or on Fb when I get ready to do it!!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have no patience anymore! Lol. I think PMS is in full swing.


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @harri- I am thinking two more days.
> :happydance:
> 
> @wanabe- I am so sorry!
> :hugs:
> 
> Amazon UK won't ship the certain stuff to the US, I have tried to get those tests too, lol!
> 
> Feel free to bitch! It's why we are all here! :hugs:
> 
> Well shit...and here I was all excited gonna go to Amazon Uk....well at least I know now and won't waste my time!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> you could always get them shipped to me and i can forward them to you :)Click to expand...
> 
> You know what I might just do that! That would be awesome!! I'll send you a inbox msg either here or on Fb when I get ready to do it!!:hugs:Click to expand...

ok no probs :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I have no patience anymore! Lol. I think PMS is in full swing.

At least you are cussing out the mothers on Toddlers and Tiaras..:haha: Bitches are crazy!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I have no patience anymore! Lol. I think PMS is in full swing.
> 
> At least you are cussing out the mothers on Toddlers and Tiaras..:haha: Bitches are crazy!Click to expand...

That show makes me sick! :growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Bc it doesn't get really hot there for long periods of time, are most homes air conditioned?
> 
> no we only get a a few days of heat a year we have heating instead lolClick to expand...
> 
> That really sounds awful! Lol. On the other hand, I get green with envy when I hear you guys talk about hopping to another country for a weekend, lol. I forget that your countries are so much smaller, for the most part, than ours, so it would be the same as me going to another state for the weekend.
> 
> But I think it would be great just to hop over to France for a few days! Lol.Click to expand...

IKR!! But believe me I think it is way different than say heading over to Indiana or say Texas in my case...:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

the reason i love sunny days :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> what time does it go dark at night there?

Right now that it is summer...not until around 8 p.m. here! Royally pisses my little ones off that they still have to go to bed when it is still somewhat light outside:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> This is what I'm up to right now :) I love garden weather :)
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/03ec16a6.jpg
> Oh and check out my new holiday sandals :)
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/c6a007bd.jpg
> 
> What everyone else up to? Xxx

Beautiful garden! And beautiful sandals! Our "garden"/backyard is backed up against woods and we have a hideous chain link fence with a huge trampoline that the kids don't even care to go near in our backyard....it is so neglected back there....


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> the reason i love sunny days :)

Very nice! Is that lawnmower on an electrical cord? Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> This is what I'm up to right now :) I love garden weather :)
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/03ec16a6.jpg
> Oh and check out my new holiday sandals :)
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/c6a007bd.jpg
> 
> What everyone else up to? Xxx
> 
> omg i think i just ordered the same are they ted baker? lolClick to expand...

Ok....I am a shoe fiend...I need to know where you got those and if I can order them????:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> what time does it go dark at night there?
> 
> where i am, at around 9 pm in the summer and 5-6 in the winter. I think we have four different time zones here, if you count hawaii and alaska; i am in the eastern time zone, so you are 5 hours ahead of me. But usafwife is in the central time zone, so she is one hour behind me and 6 behind you, lol.Click to expand...

yup...^^^wss


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I have no patience anymore! Lol. I think PMS is in full swing.
> 
> At least you are cussing out the mothers on Toddlers and Tiaras..:haha: Bitches are crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> That show makes me sick! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Me too!! I did notice that alot of these little girls are from Arkansas...especially that Eden Wood....makes me think of JonBenet Ramsey when I see her...:nope:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> the reason i love sunny days :)

haha...my dh mowed the yard last weekend and it already needs it again...I'm sure since he is on leave for a week that he will get out there in the next few days and mow again.


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't even think about JonBenet.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I can't even think about JonBenet.

It's horrible....:cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> the reason i love sunny days :)
> 
> Very nice! Is that lawnmower on an electrical cord? LolClick to expand...

yes it is lol have to use two extension wires lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> the reason i love sunny days :)
> 
> Very nice! Is that lawnmower on an electrical cord? LolClick to expand...
> 
> yes it is lol have to use two extension wires lolClick to expand...

Are gas powered lawnmowers not popular in the UK? Lol. It just took me by surprise.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I don't think that I have ever seen a electric lawnmower...lol


----------



## suffolksarah

harri said:


> Yeah that is the plus side, we had new year in Paris this year, Egypt in march and Spain this week BUT the weather here is so rubbish when the sun comes out everyone runs to their gardens and burns themselves haha! I have spent the whole day in the garden but I know tomorrow will be cold again! Xxxx

Harri, we were in Paris just before new year. we went on the 27th and came back eary NYE! It was freezing, we didnt even bother going up the Eiffel tower as it was sooo misty aswell!! x


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> the reason i love sunny days :)

Amazing! I mowed my lawn today too!!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I don't think that I have ever seen a electric lawnmower...lol

I've only seen them regarding the environmentally correct way to mow your yard, lol.


----------



## harri

suffolksarah said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Yeah that is the plus side, we had new year in Paris this year, Egypt in march and Spain this week BUT the weather here is so rubbish when the sun comes out everyone runs to their gardens and burns themselves haha! I have spent the whole day in the garden but I know tomorrow will be cold again! Xxxx
> 
> Harri, we were in Paris just before new year. we went on the 27th and came back eary NYE! It was freezing, we didnt even bother going up the Eiffel tower as it was sooo misty aswell!! xClick to expand...

Tell me about it! We got there on 30th and it was too cold for us to go up too! We both got horrendous flu which has screwed up my cycle since so Paris wasn't as romantic as we'd hoped LOL : x


----------



## harri

Ours is electric too!!!! I think it's 50 50 electric and petrol ratio in the UK. My dads is petrol. LOL fascinating conversations!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> the reason i love sunny days :)
> 
> Very nice! Is that lawnmower on an electrical cord? LolClick to expand...
> 
> yes it is lol have to use two extension wires lolClick to expand...
> 
> Are gas powered lawnmowers not popular in the UK? Lol. It just took me by surprise.Click to expand...

haha well most domestic lawnmowers are electric but the big ones for large areas are gas powered some household ones are but we dont get much land unless you live out in the countryside lol


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Ours is electric too!!!! I think it's 50 50 electric and petrol ratio in the UK. My dads is petrol. LOL fascinating conversations!

Ummm, here in the States you'd probably get laughed out of the neighborhood if you tried to plug in your lawnmower somewhere, lol.

But, we have petrol consumption problems here too, lol.


----------



## harri

Lol I must remember that if we ever decide to move over! Hubby wants to! :)
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Ours is electric too!!!! I think it's 50 50 electric and petrol ratio in the UK. My dads is petrol. LOL fascinating conversations!
> 
> Ummm, here in the States you'd probably get laughed out of the neighborhood if you tried to plug in your lawnmower somewhere, lol.
> 
> But, we have petrol consumption problems here too, lol.Click to expand...

haha youd get laughed at for using a gas lawnmower here also were not alowed to store gas (petrol) either so it would be so inconvenient to have to go get fuel every time we have to cut the grass lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> Ours is electric too!!!! I think it's 50 50 electric and petrol ratio in the UK. My dads is petrol. LOL fascinating conversations!
> 
> Ummm, here in the States you'd probably get laughed out of the neighborhood if you tried to plug in your lawnmower somewhere, lol.
> 
> But, we have petrol consumption problems here too, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> haha youd get laughed at for using a gas lawnmower here also were not alowed to store gas (petrol) either so it would be so inconvenient to have to go get fuel every time we have to cut the grass lolClick to expand...

You can't have a can of gas in your garage? Lol

So your yard trimmer is electric too? Lol

But you can have a propane tank for your grill, right?


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Lol I must remember that if we ever decide to move over! Hubby wants to! :)
> Xx

What part?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I don't think that I have ever seen a electric lawnmower...lol
> 
> I've only seen them regarding the environmentally correct way to mow your yard, lol.Click to expand...

I have 2 environment friendly lawn mowers in my backyard! The house we were previous to the one we're in now, we NEVER mowed the lawn..............

Our sulcata tortoises ate the grass down for us! :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> Ours is electric too!!!! I think it's 50 50 electric and petrol ratio in the UK. My dads is petrol. LOL fascinating conversations!
> 
> Ummm, here in the States you'd probably get laughed out of the neighborhood if you tried to plug in your lawnmower somewhere, lol.
> 
> But, we have petrol consumption problems here too, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> haha youd get laughed at for using a gas lawnmower here also were not alowed to store gas (petrol) either so it would be so inconvenient to have to go get fuel every time we have to cut the grass lolClick to expand...
> 
> You can't have a can of gas in your garage? Lol
> 
> So your yard trimmer is electric too? Lol
> 
> But you can have a propane tank for your grill, right?Click to expand...

do you mean an outside grill bbq? 
Most people use cole


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I don't think that I have ever seen a electric lawnmower...lol
> 
> I've only seen them regarding the environmentally correct way to mow your yard, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I have 2 environment friendly lawn mowers in my backyard! The house we were previous to the one we're in now, we NEVER mowed the lawn..............
> 
> Our sulcata tortoises ate the grass down for us! :haha:Click to expand...

Eva- I didn't think anyone in AZ had grass, lol! All I see are pics of rocks. :haha:

My DD loves the pic of your tortie!


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> Ours is electric too!!!! I think it's 50 50 electric and petrol ratio in the UK. My dads is petrol. LOL fascinating conversations!
> 
> Ummm, here in the States you'd probably get laughed out of the neighborhood if you tried to plug in your lawnmower somewhere, lol.
> 
> But, we have petrol consumption problems here too, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> haha youd get laughed at for using a gas lawnmower here also were not alowed to store gas (petrol) either so it would be so inconvenient to have to go get fuel every time we have to cut the grass lolClick to expand...
> 
> You can't have a can of gas in your garage? Lol
> 
> So your yard trimmer is electric too? Lol
> 
> But you can have a propane tank for your grill, right?Click to expand...
> 
> do you mean an outside grill bbq?
> Most people use coleClick to expand...

Yes, the bbq? The thing with a gas tank sitting underneath it, lol. 

How different things really are!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> Ours is electric too!!!! I think it's 50 50 electric and petrol ratio in the UK. My dads is petrol. LOL fascinating conversations!
> 
> Ummm, here in the States you'd probably get laughed out of the neighborhood if you tried to plug in your lawnmower somewhere, lol.
> 
> But, we have petrol consumption problems here too, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> haha youd get laughed at for using a gas lawnmower here also were not alowed to store gas (petrol) either so it would be so inconvenient to have to go get fuel every time we have to cut the grass lolClick to expand...
> 
> You can't have a can of gas in your garage? Lol
> 
> So your yard trimmer is electric too? Lol
> 
> But you can have a propane tank for your grill, right?Click to expand...
> 
> do you mean an outside grill bbq?
> Most people use coleClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, the bbq? The thing with a gas tank sitting underneath it, lol.
> 
> How different things really are!Click to expand...

hahah we dont really use gas for that just wood or coal lol and my cooker in the house is electric lol


----------



## harri

Tonight's OPK: 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/b0c8bb91.jpg

X


----------



## harri

We use charcoal and firelighters for our BBQs lol x


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> We use charcoal and firelighters for our BBQs lol x

Your OPK is positive my dear! Lol

What is a firelighter? Like a cigarette lighter?


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Tonight's OPK:
> 
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/b0c8bb91.jpg
> 
> X

omg harri i think it might go pos tomorrow :) that looks pretty dark yipeeee x


----------



## harri

It's got a little darker now - I think it may be positive!

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/356b3f3d.jpg

I'm so flipping happy!!! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

It looks positive on my screen! Lol

Go with wanabe; I have terrible line eye.


----------



## harri

Hmmm is it or isn't it positive ?! Half of the line looks positive to me! I'm going to use my cb smilie I think! Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

smiley time i think its pretty much positive it looks darker on the last pic :) go do a digi :)


----------



## dachsundmom

The rule is supposed to be, over 50% of the line means positive....yes, time for a smile!


----------



## harri

God damn I'm such an IDIOT!!!!! 

I have never used a smilie before and didn't read the instructions and got an error! I also didn't save the pee! Tomorrow morning it is!!! 

Xxxx


----------



## harri

Left side cramps this time - let's hope this is it! My first year wedding anniversary is two weeks today (i.e test day!!!! If I do ovulate) :) xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> Left side cramps this time - let's hope this is it! My first year wedding anniversary is two weeks today (i.e test day!!!! If I do ovulate) :) xx

Good Luck! Hope this is it for you!!!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, maybe we'll get two!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

True Blood @9 p.m. CST....just a little reminder to some!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh hell...will I even be able to follow it if I jump in right now?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Oh hell...will I even be able to follow it if I jump in right now?

Possibly..but how can you not want to drool over sexy vampires...especially Eric?? mmmmm


----------



## USAFKnineWife

The Season finale (last season) comes on at 8 p.m. I believe...that might help before watching the Season 4 premiere....


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh hell...will I even be able to follow it if I jump in right now?
> 
> Possibly..but how can you not want to drool over sexy vampires...especially Eric?? mmmmmClick to expand...

Is he the one that is married to Snooki in real life?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh hell...will I even be able to follow it if I jump in right now?
> 
> Possibly..but how can you not want to drool over sexy vampires...especially Eric?? mmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> Is he the one that is married to Snooki in real life?Click to expand...

No..the one married to her is Bill the dark haired one...Eric is the tall, sexy blonde....ahhhh


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh hell...will I even be able to follow it if I jump in right now?
> 
> Possibly..but how can you not want to drool over sexy vampires...especially Eric?? mmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> Is he the one that is married to Snooki in real life?Click to expand...
> 
> No..the one married to her is Bill the dark haired one...Eric is the tall, sexy blonde....ahhhhClick to expand...

I normally don't like tall and blonde; which is funny bc DH is 6'1" and has light hair, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh hell...will I even be able to follow it if I jump in right now?
> 
> Possibly..but how can you not want to drool over sexy vampires...especially Eric?? mmmmmClick to expand...
> 
> Is he the one that is married to Snooki in real life?Click to expand...
> 
> No..the one married to her is Bill the dark haired one...Eric is the tall, sexy blonde....ahhhhClick to expand...
> 
> I normally don't like tall and blonde; which is funny bc DH is 6'1" and has light hair, lol.Click to expand...

Well I have a thing for bald but there is just something about him. He was in another HBO series...Generation Kill...if you havent seen it; I totally recommend it...your dh may enjoy it too...it has to do with the Marine's invasion into Iraq.


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh please, no more military, lol!

BIL did one tour there and is heading back; his wife just finished her deployment. I am on overload, lol.

Bald is very good! But DH has a weird shaped head and would look like a troll if she shaved it. He looked awful with his "high and tight" Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Oh please, no more military, lol!
> 
> BIL did one tour there and is heading back; his wife just finished her deployment. I am on overload, lol.
> 
> Bald is very good! But DH has a weird shaped head and would look like a troll if she shaved it. He looked awful with his "high and tight" Lol.

See dh looks weird when he goes more than 2 days without shaving his...Even though it is military it is interesting to watch. And did I mention the sexy Eric is pretty much the lead in the series?? yumm:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, I meant to say "he" in my last post, lol! I mean, I call DH a girl sometimes, but still.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> OMG, I meant to say "he" in my last post, lol! I mean, I call DH a girl sometimes, but still.

:rofl: OMFG! I do that and dh gets all butt hurt...:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> OMG, I meant to say "he" in my last post, lol! I mean, I call DH a girl sometimes, but still.
> 
> :rofl: OMFG! I do that and dh gets all butt hurt...:haha:Click to expand...

Oh Sweet Jesus, "butt hurt" lol. You are military! :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So I do it even more....:rofl: Cause I'm a bitch like that! :rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> OMG, I meant to say "he" in my last post, lol! I mean, I call DH a girl sometimes, but still.
> 
> :rofl: OMFG! I do that and dh gets all butt hurt...:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Sweet Jesus, "butt hurt" lol. You are military! :happydance:Click to expand...

More so "country" but it's one in the same round these parts! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you live on base? If so, IDK how you do it.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Do you live on base? If so, IDK how you do it.

No way....We live off base...We have done it before and it wasn't bad. We are a keep to ourselves kind of family...even the kids...we are all so "homebody-ish" The only time the boys want to see friends are at school. The girls are social butterflies though... We are thinking about moving back on base but it would be a brand new house and only then for the convienence...People pretty much get the point that we don't really socialize and don't deal with "drop-in's" so it wouldn't be so bad there....


----------



## dachsundmom

It's the gossip and obligation to everything that gets me. Does that make sense? But there is nothing funnier to see than a barracks whore, lol. OMG, I am awful.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> It's the gossip and obligation to everything that gets me. Does that make sense? But there is nothing funnier to see than a barracks whore, lol. OMG, I am awful.

Not awful...just truthful....:haha: The thing I have going for me is that people know that if they want to talk shit...and I find out about it then I will call them out....doesn't matter where or when...I LOVE confrontation....most shit talkers/gossipers do not...Do the math...I shut people down for fun.....Obligation can kiss my ass....I don't do anything that I do not want to...Dh may have to do things but unless I don't want to then I don't....good thing I am not an officer's wife eh? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> It's the gossip and obligation to everything that gets me. Does that make sense? But there is nothing funnier to see than a barracks whore, lol. OMG, I am awful.
> 
> Not awful...just truthful....:haha: The thing I have going for me is that people know that if they want to talk shit...and I find out about it then I will call them out....doesn't matter where or when...I LOVE confrontation....most shit talkers/gossipers do not...Do the math...I shut people down for fun.....Obligation can kiss my ass....I don't do anything that I do not want to...Dh may have to do things but unless I don't want to then I don't....good thing I am not an officer's wife eh? :haha:Click to expand...

Lol. :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Woo hoo true blood! Bbs!


----------



## harri

Hey guys! I got a temp dip today after my positive opk yesterday! My opk is negative this morning! I'm excited! Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Hey guys! I got a temp dip today after my positive opk yesterday! My opk is negative this morning! I'm excited! Xx

wooooooohooooooooooooo hope you got ome sunshine sex :) when do you go on holiday? X


----------



## harri

We go middle of the night Wednesday! We sure did, we were at my parents and nipped home to 'put some washing in' and went back a little bit disheveled! I felt like a right rebel! Lol! 

I will try and lure him in again tonight! :) xx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> We go middle of the night Wednesday! We sure did, we were at my parents and nipped home to 'put some washing in' and went back a little bit disheveled! I felt like a right rebel! Lol!
> 
> I will try and lure him in again tonight! :) xx

hahah good girl lol yes make sure you get him tonight wohooo you finally ovulated and you get to spend your tww in spain yeeeey ive got everything crossed :)
lol"put some washing in" haha love it


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Hey guys! I got a temp dip today after my positive opk yesterday! My opk is negative this morning! I'm excited! Xx

This is very good! Now here's hoping for a little implantation dip in a few days! :happydance:


----------



## harri

Tww in Spain should be nice and relaxing, do I take any hpts with me? 13dpo would be our anniversary (if I ov today) but do I or don't I test? 

Xx


----------



## Icca19

yey Harri! That's great news, accompianied by an awesome get-a-way for you TWW. 
Id wait to test until you get back home....just enjoy your vacation

This seems to be a good morning....I got my crosshairs! Yey! 
Let the TWW games begin!


----------



## harri

Woohoo for your crosshairs! your chart looks great :)

Think you might be right about testing - plus by the time I get back I should have af or a good feeling! Im leaving the thermometer at home too! X


----------



## Icca19

Good idea! 
Have tons-O-fun on you trip! 
Good luck girl! 

How's everyone else this morning?


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls, the hopes and dreams of our thread are up to you now! Lol

No pressure....


----------



## wanabeamama

if your still away at 13dpo then take 1 test and test on your anaversary :) fx


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all, Hope your all well? 
Just to let you know i got my :bfp: this morning. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

so so so happy, really hope this one ends in healthy baby!!!!

Today is 15dpo and its the first time i have tested, only on an ic but def a positive, will post photos later!!! my nipples have been sore for a few days, and temp has stayed up, slight dip at 10dpo. but over all no different than usual.

All i did different this month is me and OH have taken Royal jelly, all month, not sure if this helped or not!! But you try anything dont you!!!

Hopefully everyone else will get there :bfp: shortly!!! xxxx


----------



## Icca19

I don't ever think iv been this happy to have sore boobs lol


----------



## Icca19

Yey! Today is a good day! 
Congrats!


----------



## wanabeamama

suffolksarah said:


> Hi all, Hope your all well?
> Just to let you know i got my :bfp: this morning. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> so so so happy, really hope this one ends in healthy baby!!!!
> 
> Today is 15dpo and its the first time i have tested, only on an ic but def a positive, will post photos later!!! my nipples have been sore for a few days, and temp has stayed up, slight dip at 10dpo. but over all no different than usual.
> 
> All i did different this month is me and OH have taken Royal jelly, all month, not sure if this helped or not!! But you try anything dont you!!!
> 
> Hopefully everyone else will get there :bfp: shortly!!! xxxx

yeeeeeeeeeyy congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:
2 :bfp: s one ovulator and 1 crosshairs what a good day :)


----------



## harri

Yay this is fab news - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:) today is avert good day! 

I'm definitely taking some tests away lol otherwise I'll buy some in Spain at a ridiculous price! Xx


----------



## mammag

suffolksarah said:


> Hi all, Hope your all well?
> Just to let you know i got my :bfp: this morning. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> so so so happy, really hope this one ends in healthy baby!!!!
> 
> Today is 15dpo and its the first time i have tested, only on an ic but def a positive, will post photos later!!! my nipples have been sore for a few days, and temp has stayed up, slight dip at 10dpo. but over all no different than usual.
> 
> All i did different this month is me and OH have taken Royal jelly, all month, not sure if this helped or not!! But you try anything dont you!!!
> 
> Hopefully everyone else will get there :bfp: shortly!!! xxxx

Oh yay!!!!! Congrats!!!! :)


----------



## ChristinaG

Wow! Thats fantastic!!!!

wayto go!


----------



## mammag

You girls sure can fill up the pages!!! Icca ovulated, Harri's ovulating! Suff got her :bfp: this is an exciting day!!! :)

As for me I'm not testing anymore, my temp dropped again today right on schedule, AF will come on Tuesday and I'm going to get me some Soy, I'll be moving literally right at O time though, so really hoping it doesn't screw it up.


----------



## mammag

Oh and did I mention that with the move DH will begin working out of town again? So really this is the last month that I'll know he'll be here when I ovulate. He'll probably be gone 30 days at a time and then 30 days at home, either that or 14 on and 14 off. I think I'd prefer the month, at least he'll be here to catch my O every other month.


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Oh and did I mention that with the move DH will begin working out of town again? So really this is the last month that I'll know he'll be here when I ovulate. He'll probably be gone 30 days at a time and then 30 days at home, either that or 14 on and 14 off. I think I'd prefer the month, at least he'll be here to catch my O every other month.

lets hope you catch the next eggy then :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay on another BFP! Lol

@mammag- have you considered at home insemination and storage? I have looked a lot into this one, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, I will see AF by Tues or Wed as well. Right on schedule!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Yay on another BFP! Lol
> 
> @mammag- have you considered at home insemination and storage? I have looked a lot into this one, lol.

No I haven't I thought you had to do some flash freeze cryogenic lab magic to do that kind of thing, didn't realize you could do it at home?


----------



## MrsStutler

Morning ladies! I'm loving the good news! Congratulations all around! :happydance:
Mammag- sorry the hear typified OH won't be able to be an demand, that just sucks. Hopefully the soy will give those eggies a kick in the pants and make em stop being so shy about getting fertilized! 

Well yesterday we went around telling all of our family members, I even got to tell my grandma over skype, it was a great day to say the least. Doctors appointment. Is at 1:30 today (its currently 6:45a.m. ). I'm excited and nervous about it but illet you know how it all goes as soon as I can.


----------



## harri

I really hope you catch the egg before your DH starts working away!!!!! 

I have my fx'd! Xx


----------



## harri

MrsStutler said:


> Morning ladies! I'm loving the good news! Congratulations all around! :happydance:
> Mammag- sorry the hear typified OH won't be able to be an demand, that just sucks. Hopefully the soy will give those eggies a kick in the pants and make em stop being so shy about getting fertilized!
> 
> Well yesterday we went around telling all of our family members, I even got to tell my grandma over skype, it was a great day to say the least. Doctors appointment. Is at 1:30 today (its currently 6:45a.m. ). I'm excited and nervous about it but illet you know how it all goes as soon as I can.

Awww how exciting, I bet yesterday was really emotional :) xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> Morning ladies! I'm loving the good news! Congratulations all around! :happydance:
> Mammag- sorry the hear typified OH won't be able to be an demand, that just sucks. Hopefully the soy will give those eggies a kick in the pants and make em stop being so shy about getting fertilized!
> 
> Well yesterday we went around telling all of our family members, I even got to tell my grandma over skype, it was a great day to say the least. Doctors appointment. Is at 1:30 today (its currently 6:45a.m. ). I'm excited and nervous about it but illet you know how it all goes as soon as I can.

Congrats again! Your family must be thrilled. :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Yay on another BFP! Lol
> 
> @mammag- have you considered at home insemination and storage? I have looked a lot into this one, lol.
> 
> No I haven't I thought you had to do some flash freeze cryogenic lab magic to do that kind of thing, didn't realize you could do it at home?Click to expand...

It's amazing what you can do with a dropper, softcup, and preseed, lol!


----------



## mammag

MrsStutler said:


> Morning ladies! I'm loving the good news! Congratulations all around! :happydance:
> Mammag- sorry the hear typified OH won't be able to be an demand, that just sucks. Hopefully the soy will give those eggies a kick in the pants and make em stop being so shy about getting fertilized!
> 
> Well yesterday we went around telling all of our family members, I even got to tell my grandma over skype, it was a great day to say the least. Doctors appointment. Is at 1:30 today (its currently 6:45a.m. ). I'm excited and nervous about it but illet you know how it all goes as soon as I can.

Aww, I bet that was so exciting!!! :) Can't wait to hear about your doc appt!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Are we keeping this thred or starting a new one? I think we should stay, but I wonder if we'll get moved to the "discussions" forum?


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Yay on another BFP! Lol
> 
> @mammag- have you considered at home insemination and storage? I have looked a lot into this one, lol.
> 
> No I haven't I thought you had to do some flash freeze cryogenic lab magic to do that kind of thing, didn't realize you could do it at home?Click to expand...
> 
> It's amazing what you can do with a dropper, softcup, and preseed, lol!Click to expand...

I will for sure be looking into it, I have one more month though, going to really try to do everything super right, I just have to get it right this next cycle!!! As DH says, 'platform of positivity' lmao, yes he really says that in regards to our TTC :haha:


----------



## mammag

I think we should keep this one, I'm not thinking they'll move it though, we've been here a month and they haven't yet!


----------



## dachsundmom

Works for me, lol.

I am anxious to see what my doc tells me tomorrow and the stupid monitor should be here tomorrow night, lol.


----------



## mammag

I'm kind of on the wall with the Soy, this is my last cycle that I'll have DH around, so I can't afford to screw it up, but on the other hand, this is my last cycle with DH around and I obviously need all the help I can get!! I really want to try it, but I just don't know. I wonder if I'll ovulate at the same time or later, or earlier or what will happen.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good morning ladies! Good news for a few! Congrats! Good Luck today Mrs. S! 
Mammag-sorry to hear that your temp dropped! I am trying Soy as well. 

My temp stayed exactly the same as yesterday...shouldn't it have dropped dramatically since AF is here? This cycle has confused the hell out of me....


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I'm kind of on the wall with the Soy, this is my last cycle that I'll have DH around, so I can't afford to screw it up, but on the other hand, this is my last cycle with DH around and I obviously need all the help I can get!! I really want to try it, but I just don't know. I wonder if I'll ovulate at the same time or later, or earlier or what will happen.

IDK, you are so regular that I am just not sure if it is for you.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Good morning ladies! Good news for a few! Congrats! Good Luck today Mrs. S!
> Mammag-sorry to hear that your temp dropped! I am trying Soy as well.
> 
> My temp stayed exactly the same as yesterday...shouldn't it have dropped dramatically since AF is here? This cycle has confused the hell out of me....

Is it higher than normal for AF?


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Good morning ladies! Good news for a few! Congrats! Good Luck today Mrs. S!
> Mammag-sorry to hear that your temp dropped! I am trying Soy as well.
> 
> My temp stayed exactly the same as yesterday...shouldn't it have dropped dramatically since AF is here? This cycle has confused the hell out of me....

It'll probably drop a little later, nearer the end of AF, some women just don't get the temp drop before AF, which sux cuz it can give false hope, but we test early anyway so it's not like we rely solely on our temps. Mine will take a huge plunge tomorrow at 13 dpo and then AF the next day and it will stay low till O, but some woman don't see a drop till even after AF is gone.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! Good news for a few! Congrats! Good Luck today Mrs. S!
> Mammag-sorry to hear that your temp dropped! I am trying Soy as well.
> 
> My temp stayed exactly the same as yesterday...shouldn't it have dropped dramatically since AF is here? This cycle has confused the hell out of me....
> 
> Is it higher than normal for AF?Click to expand...

First day of AF last cycle it was 98.5 then continued to drop to 97.5 on the last day of AF. Yesterday and today it has been the same at 98.34:shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! Good news for a few! Congrats! Good Luck today Mrs. S!
> Mammag-sorry to hear that your temp dropped! I am trying Soy as well.
> 
> My temp stayed exactly the same as yesterday...shouldn't it have dropped dramatically since AF is here? This cycle has confused the hell out of me....
> 
> It'll probably drop a little later, nearer the end of AF, some women just don't get the temp drop before AF, which sux cuz it can give false hope, but we test early anyway so it's not like we rely solely on our temps. Mine will take a huge plunge tomorrow at 13 dpo and then AF the next day and it will stay low till O, but some woman don't see a drop till even after AF is gone.Click to expand...

Ah...got ya...thanks. Sorry that you are expecting the :witch: now :hugs:


----------



## mammag

I wish AF would just show already, I'm cramping like crazy :( Just wanna go back to bed.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I wish AF would just show already, I'm cramping like crazy :( Just wanna go back to bed.

Same here.

I am going to go ahead and do one of the CD3 tests just to reassure myself this cycle.


----------



## mammag

At the doc or the at home one?


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> At the doc or the at home one?

The home one. The doc has already done one, but I just want to actually see the negative again, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I wish AF would just show already, I'm cramping like crazy :( Just wanna go back to bed.
> 
> Same here.
> 
> I am going to go ahead and do one of the CD3 tests just to reassure myself this cycle.Click to expand...

I was the same way yesterday and the day before...just wanted to stay in bed all day. I didn't crawl outta bed until 10 a.m. this morning...rolled right back over after I took my temp:hugs:


----------



## mammag

I've been thinking about trying them too but have read their unreliable and can cause undue stress. Is negative a good thing?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I wish AF would just show already, I'm cramping like crazy :( Just wanna go back to bed.
> 
> Same here.
> 
> I am going to go ahead and do one of the CD3 tests just to reassure myself this cycle.Click to expand...

Wait...what? CD3 test? huh?:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I've been thinking about trying them too but have read their unreliable and can cause undue stress. Is negative a good thing?

Yes, you want this test to be negative. No line= good egg reserve, lo. It was spot on with my doc's test, so I think they are ok.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I wish AF would just show already, I'm cramping like crazy :( Just wanna go back to bed.
> 
> Same here.
> 
> I am going to go ahead and do one of the CD3 tests just to reassure myself this cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...what? CD3 test? huh?:shrug:Click to expand...

It is the FSH test for egg reserve from FR. Take it on CD3.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I wish AF would just show already, I'm cramping like crazy :( Just wanna go back to bed.
> 
> Same here.
> 
> I am going to go ahead and do one of the CD3 tests just to reassure myself this cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...what? CD3 test? huh?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It is the FSH test for egg reserve from FR. Take it on CD3.Click to expand...

Can you get them from Wal-Mart? And why only on CD3?


----------



## dachsundmom

Walmart, CVS, Kroger...It says CD3, but a day later should be ok...I would think.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

What exactly is it called? I would probably get the wrong thing? lol


----------



## dachsundmom

FR fertility test I believe.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok thanks!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> What exactly is it called? I would probably get the wrong thing? lol

Are you buying one? You want it to be negative and don't get alarmed at the results. These are by far not as good as a doctor's test.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> What exactly is it called? I would probably get the wrong thing? lol

Your box of FRER should have a coupon in it for it too!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> What exactly is it called? I would probably get the wrong thing? lol
> 
> Are you buying one? You want it to be negative and don't get alarmed at the results. These are by far not as good as a doctor's test.Click to expand...

If I can get to Wal-Mart today I probably will.

@mammag...thanks for reminding me!


----------



## dachsundmom

I have had enough of this day! lol


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I have had enough of this day! lol

:haha: You're not kidding, i especially wish my evil TTC brain would quit telling me that implantation _could_ be happening today and that I could still be pregnant, or that it could have happened yesterday and I should have tested this morning :rofl: it's too much, that's why I need the :witch: to show, so she can tell my falsely hopeful side to Shut The F*#k Up!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I have had enough of this day! lol

I hear ya and only 1 out of 4 kids have just rolled out of bed and surprise surprise...Dh is still there too!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Scratch that....2 out of 4!


----------



## mammag

Lol, mine are bright and early 7am risers!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, mine are bright and early 7am risers!

Mine got up at 11:30, lol. But had I been home it would've been 9. Are you really playing the implantation game? Lol

@USAFwife- is it DH's day off?


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Are you really playing the implantation game? Lol

I'M not!! Lol, my evil TTC brain is playing. _I _ know better!! Lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Are you really playing the implantation game? Lol
> 
> I'M not!! Lol, my evil TTC brain is playing. _I _ know better!! Lol.Click to expand...

I certainly hope so, lol. You and I are both 12DPO and we made a pact that we would hang it up by now! Lol. :haha:


----------



## harri

Hey guys! 
I've never seen the CD3 tests, they mustn't stock them in uk - I look at EVERY ttc product in shops lol! 

I had ewcm hanging out of me today with red streaks through - not got a clue what that means ! Sorry if tmi! Xxx


----------



## mammag

Totally hung it up, lol. Hence the no testing today with no plans too, not to mention my temp dipping, strong AF cramps and metallic smelling CM ( a for SURE sign of AF) lol, I'm totally out. I'm not even that sad about it though, just going to try super hard next cycle, I really want to not temp or OPK or anything next cycle, I need a break, but seeing as how it's my last one with DH home I can't afford not to, so going to give it everything I've got and then take a break the next cycle if I make it there of course!


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> Hey guys!
> I've never seen the CD3 tests, they mustn't stock them in uk - I look at EVERY ttc product in shops lol!
> 
> I had ewcm hanging out of me today with red streaks through - not got a clue what that means ! Sorry if tmi! Xxx

That means a super awesome and strong ovulation!!! Yay!!!!!!
And there is no such thing as TMI here!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Hey guys!
> I've never seen the CD3 tests, they mustn't stock them in uk - I look at EVERY ttc product in shops lol!
> 
> I had ewcm hanging out of me today with red streaks through - not got a clue what that means ! Sorry if tmi! Xxx

You are in prime baby making mode and never say TMI again, lol! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Totally hung it up, lol. Hence the no testing today with no plans too, not to mention my temp dipping, strong AF cramps and metallic smelling CM ( a for SURE sign of AF) lol, I'm totally out. I'm not even that sad about it though, just going to try super hard next cycle, I really want to not temp or OPK or anything next cycle, I need a break, but seeing as how it's my last one with DH home I can't afford not to, so going to give it everything I've got and then take a break the next cycle if I make it there of course!

You might have more success with the relaxed cycle, IDK. What about the soy?


----------



## mammag

Slipped Soy into the name of the thread!


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Hey guys!
> I've never seen the CD3 tests, they mustn't stock them in uk - I look at EVERY ttc product in shops lol!
> 
> I had ewcm hanging out of me today with red streaks through - not got a clue what that means ! Sorry if tmi! Xxx

ovulation spotting yeeeeyyyyyyyy now go have :sex: and some more :sex:


----------



## mammag

Gonna go with the soy, and the relaxed cycles don't do anything for me, out of the three years we've been trying about half of them were without temping or OPK'ing, every few months I just get done and have to try not to be so obsessive, so I ignore my bodies signs and just BD, but that has never worked for me, the only time I've gotten pregnant was when I am tracking O.


----------



## mammag

Plus Mrs. S sent me some OPK's so I have to use them or it would be rude :) :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Slipped Soy into the name of the thread!

I need a new thread then :cry:


----------



## mammag

NOOOO, you are not allowed to leave this thread!!!! I'll have to have my thugs hunt you down...


----------



## harri

Lol ok no such thing as tmi! 

I agree, I stress out during 'relaxed cycles' because I feel so out of control! 
Do I take my thermometer away with me? I can't decide! 

Xx


----------



## mammag

Lol, ok, changed it to suit us all!


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> Lol ok no such thing as tmi!
> 
> I agree, I stress out during 'relaxed cycles' because I feel so out of control!
> Do I take my thermometer away with me? I can't decide!
> 
> Xx

I think you should leave it! That way you can truly relax and not think about TTC during the evil 2ww.


----------



## harri

mammag said:


> Plus Mrs. S sent me some OPK's so I have to use them or it would be rude :) :haha:

LOL it would definitely be rude not to! X


----------



## harri

mammag said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Lol ok no such thing as tmi!
> 
> I agree, I stress out during 'relaxed cycles' because I feel so out of control!
> Do I take my thermometer away with me? I can't decide!
> 
> Xx
> 
> I think you should leave it! That way you can truly relax and not think about TTC during the evil 2ww.Click to expand...

I think you're right! X


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, ok, changed it to suit us all!

Thank you very much, but I was just joking, lol. :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> Lol ok no such thing as tmi!
> 
> I agree, I stress out during 'relaxed cycles' because I feel so out of control!
> Do I take my thermometer away with me? I can't decide!
> 
> Xx
> 
> I think you should leave it! That way you can truly relax and not think about TTC during the evil 2ww.Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're right! XClick to expand...

Will you relax, because I would be looking for HPTs in the hotel gift shop, lol!


----------



## mammag

:dance: Yay!! Dmom's not gonna leave me :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> :dance: Yay!! Dmom's not gonna leave me :)

I wouldn't leave any of you! I could be on the thread alone, but I'll be here! :happydance:


----------



## mammag

I was just getting ready to say that she should take some HPT's with her, or else (at least I would) she may find herself wandering every store in sight looking for some in a week!


----------



## wanabeamama

taking it easy (some of us w/soy and 1 with progesterone cream) this cycle :)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> taking it easy (some of us w/soy and 1 with progesterone cream) this cycle :)

I'll add my drug list tomorrow after I go to the doctor, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

omg i was just watching bringing home baby and someone had just arrived back home with a premature baby and they let there dog lick the babys face ewwwww its probibly just been licking its own ass gross


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> omg i was just watching bringing home baby and someone had just arrived back home with a premature baby and they let there dog lick the babys face ewwwww its probibly just been licking its own ass gross

A dog's mouth is cleaner than our own, lol. But still no licking the baby. :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> omg i was just watching bringing home baby and someone had just arrived back home with a premature baby and they let there dog lick the babys face ewwwww its probibly just been licking its own ass gross
> 
> A dog's mouth is cleaner than our own, lol. But still no licking the baby. :thumbup:Click to expand...

the dogs tonge was bigger than the babys head lol ewwww smelly dog breath lol (im not a dog person) i like to see other peoples but couldnt have one of my own 
i think it was more the fact that she said the dogs might be jelous of baby and dint know how they were going to react but didnt have any controll of the dog :s


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> omg i was just watching bringing home baby and someone had just arrived back home with a premature baby and they let there dog lick the babys face ewwwww its probibly just been licking its own ass gross
> 
> A dog's mouth is cleaner than our own, lol. But still no licking the baby. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> the dogs tonge was bigger than the babys head lol ewwww smelly dog breath lol (im not a dog person) i like to see other peoples but couldnt have one of my own
> i think it was more the fact that she said the dogs might be jelous of baby and dint know how they were going to react but didnt have any controll of the dog :sClick to expand...

Well tht's just stupid! Lol What if the dog started biting?


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> taking it easy (some of us w/soy and 1 with progesterone cream) this cycle :)

Yay what did the doctor say? I'm off to the docs tomorrow, dont really know what to say!


----------



## harri

mammag said:


> I was just getting ready to say that she should take some HPT's with her, or else (at least I would) she may find herself wandering every store in sight looking for some in a week!

I have packed 10 hpts lol!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, mine are bright and early 7am risers!
> 
> Mine got up at 11:30, lol. But had I been home it would've been 9. Are you really playing the implantation game? Lol
> 
> @USAFwife- is it DH's day off?Click to expand...

Sort of...he took a week of leave...which equates to about 10 days off with the weekends lol


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, mine are bright and early 7am risers!
> 
> Mine got up at 11:30, lol. But had I been home it would've been 9. Are you really playing the implantation game? Lol
> 
> @USAFwife- is it DH's day off?Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of...he took a week of leave...which equates to about 10 days off with the weekends lolClick to expand...

Lucky you or not? lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> NOOOO, you are not allowed to leave this thread!!!! I'll have to have my thugs hunt you down...

:ninja: I'm here...who? where? :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> taking it easy (some of us w/soy and 1 with progesterone cream) this cycle :)
> 
> Yay what did the doctor say? I'm off to the docs tomorrow, dont really know what to say!Click to expand...

i havnt been yet lol i go thursday but i have a really good doctor (female) so she gets it ;) but i really hope i get what im going for :)

hope your appointment go's well tomorrow :)


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I was just getting ready to say that she should take some HPT's with her, or else (at least I would) she may find herself wandering every store in sight looking for some in a week!
> 
> I have packed 10 hpts lol!!!Click to expand...

10? :rofl: lol


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> NOOOO, you are not allowed to leave this thread!!!! I'll have to have my thugs hunt you down...
> 
> :ninja: I'm here...who? where? :rofl:Click to expand...

I'm not going, lol. I thought I had to bc it was a soy thread now, lol! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, mine are bright and early 7am risers!
> 
> Mine got up at 11:30, lol. But had I been home it would've been 9. Are you really playing the implantation game? Lol
> 
> @USAFwife- is it DH's day off?Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of...he took a week of leave...which equates to about 10 days off with the weekends lolClick to expand...
> 
> Lucky you or not? lolClick to expand...

I'll let you know...more than likely by tomorrow!:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

oh i started taking conceive plus yesterday i hope it doesntmess up my cycle too much?


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I was just getting ready to say that she should take some HPT's with her, or else (at least I would) she may find herself wandering every store in sight looking for some in a week!
> 
> I have packed 10 hpts lol!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 10? :rofl: lolClick to expand...

I thought that was moderate lol :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I was just getting ready to say that she should take some HPT's with her, or else (at least I would) she may find herself wandering every store in sight looking for some in a week!
> 
> I have packed 10 hpts lol!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 10? :rofl: lolClick to expand...
> 
> I thought that was moderate lol :haha:Click to expand...

it may be for a poasa lol


----------



## mammag

10 is good, one every day with FMU starting at about 7 dpo, works out perfect!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> 10 is good, one every day with FMU starting at about 7 dpo, works out perfect!!!!

What crack pipe are you smoking to say one a day? :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 10 is good, one every day with FMU starting at about 7 dpo, works out perfect!!!!
> 
> What crack pipe are you smoking to say one a day? :haha:Click to expand...

IKR!! :rofl:


----------



## mammag

Lmao, I totally pulled it off this cycle, I have only tested with FMU on all but maybe two days where I took one IC with 2MU, I usually test about 9 million times a day too! So I'm kind of patting myself on the back!!


----------



## wanabeamama

hehehehhehe i swear i wont be testing till af this cycle i think it will take a while to sort out my pro levels so its just a case of watching to see if theres any changes :D
but its just as fun looking at your tests :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lmao, I totally pulled it off this cycle, I have only tested with FMU on all but maybe two days where I took one IC with 2MU, I usually test about 9 million times a day too! So I'm kind of patting myself on the back!!

Are you counting those FRER days as one per day too? Lol


----------



## harri

I think I enjoy looking at all your hpts as much as peeing on my own lol! x


----------



## wanabeamama

mmmmmm just cooking dinner im starving :)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> mmmmmm just cooking dinner im starving :)

What are you making?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I'm watching "Kevorkian" on HBO with dh...apparently there is nothing else on t.v.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> mmmmmm just cooking dinner im starving :)
> 
> What are you making?Click to expand...

Oooh! Wanted to tell you that I made my pasta last night! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> mmmmmm just cooking dinner im starving :)
> 
> What are you making?Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh! Wanted to tell you that I made my pasta last night! :happydance:Click to expand...

Very nice! I apparently slightly poisoned my family with an undercoked chicken, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> mmmmmm just cooking dinner im starving :)
> 
> What are you making?Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh! Wanted to tell you that I made my pasta last night! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice! I apparently slightly poisoned my family with an undercoked chicken, lol.Click to expand...

Uh oh...when did this happen? Last night?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> mmmmmm just cooking dinner im starving :)
> 
> What are you making?Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh! Wanted to tell you that I made my pasta last night! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice! I apparently slightly poisoned my family with an undercoked chicken, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh...when did this happen? Last night?Click to expand...

Yes, but once everybody purged their systems this morning, it seems ok, lol! I am not taking the blame bc DH cut up the chicken and not all of the pieces were not the same size, so I couldn't tell when they were all totally cooked.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> mmmmmm just cooking dinner im starving :)
> 
> What are you making?Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh! Wanted to tell you that I made my pasta last night! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice! I apparently slightly poisoned my family with an undercoked chicken, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh...when did this happen? Last night?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but once everybody purged their systems this morning, it seems ok, lol! I am not taking the blame bc DH cut up the chicken and not all of the pieces were not the same size, so I couldn't tell when they were all totally cooked.Click to expand...

LOL well at least everyone is ok today...what did you cook?


----------



## dachsundmom

It's called cowboy stirfry...basically use bbq sauce in it instead of Asian stuff and serve with rice, lol.


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls! 

Harri- I agree, don't take your temps but def pack those HPTs! (I only have 3 and that's all I'm doing this cycle) lol
Mammg- I know what you mean about wnats to know and track when you O. DH and I were NTNP for almost 2 years with no success so tracking it seems to make more sence
Dmom- don't go :-( you might make me cry (I'm really emotional these days )
Wannabe- did you have your progesterone levels checked? I got a call back from the dr and my levels went up (0.2 to 0.5) not too good. But I valled today for them to retest (since I just Oed) but the nurse hasn't called back. Is the cream for low levels? 

Oh! And I love the new thread name


----------



## Icca19

And where is Mrs.S with that sono pic?!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> It's called cowboy stirfry...basically use bbq sauce in it instead of Asian stuff and serve with rice, lol.

That sounds good! Care to share what all is in it?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am not leaving, but I do feel loved! Lol

Progest cream is for low levels, but it needs to be used very specifically.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> It's called cowboy stirfry...basically use bbq sauce in it instead of Asian stuff and serve with rice, lol.
> 
> That sounds good! Care to share what all is in it?Click to expand...

I use chicken, peppers, some onions, and mushrooms. Now I am the only one who eats that stuff, so I let them pick around it. Sometimes I throw in tomatoes too, if I need to get rid of them. Just seed them first or drain the can. Add 1/4-1/2 cup of bbq sauce, garlic powder, salt and pepper. That is it. You can vary it to whatever you have on hand and need to get rid of.


----------



## harri

Mmmm this is making me hungry! 

I'm never going to get DH into bed tonight! It's 10pm and 82 degrees which England is NOT used to! We're sweating lol! 

X


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Mmmm this is making me hungry!
> 
> I'm never going to get DH into bed tonight! It's 10pm and 82 degrees which England is NOT used to! We're sweating lol!
> 
> X

You need air conditioning, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> It's called cowboy stirfry...basically use bbq sauce in it instead of Asian stuff and serve with rice, lol.
> 
> That sounds good! Care to share what all is in it?Click to expand...
> 
> I use chicken, peppers, some onions, and mushrooms. Now I am the only one who eats that stuff, so I let them pick around it. Sometimes I throw in tomatoes too, if I need to get rid of them. Just seed them first or drain the can. Add 1/4-1/2 cup of bbq sauce, garlic powder, salt and pepper. That is it. You can vary it to whatever you have on hand and need to get rid of.Click to expand...

That sounds so good! I am going to try that soon...as soon as I can get to the grocery store....have zero of the ingredients...well I do have chicken..surprise! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I wish it was ONLY 82 degrees here!


----------



## mammag

I just made Spaghetti!! The boys love it, my little one will eat it till he makes himself sick if I let him. Just "checked" and had the tiniest spot of blood :( Maybe FF was right and I am 13dpo, cuz if I'm only 12dpo then it would be a little early for my AF. But, oh well, just get to next cycle that much faster!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I think my family is over chicken for a few, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I just made Spaghetti!! The boys love it, my little one will eat it till he makes himself sick if I let him. Just "checked" and had the tiniest spot of blood :( Maybe FF was right and I am 13dpo, cuz if I'm only 12dpo then it would be a little early for my AF. But, oh well, just get to next cycle that much faster!!

I am sticking with 12DPO for me, even though stupid FF puts me at 10 or 11. :growlmad:


----------



## harri

Deffo not happening here! That's just 1 bd in my fertile window! :(


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Deffo not happening here! That's just 1 bd in my fertile window! :(

What? Use the shower, lol!


----------



## harri

He's not interested! Let's hope his yesterday sperm were up for the job!


----------



## Aliciatm

Mammag not to weird you out or get u excites but I so like had a dream about reading a post that you got your bfp!!!!! So hopefully my dream comes true


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> He's not interested! Let's hope his yesterday sperm were up for the job!

:wine: Here's to strong swimmers! :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

:rofl: I just texted dh a picture of a box of tampons so he gets the right ones at the store!! :rofl: Plus I made him take one of the tiny terrorists with him!!! AHHH....It is somewhat quiet in here!!:thumbup:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

OMG! Seriously!!! :growlmad: :gun:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> He's not interested! Let's hope his yesterday sperm were up for the job!
> 
> :wine: Here's to strong swimmers! :hugs:Click to expand...

:wine:


----------



## harri

I shouldn't be mad at him but I can't help it, I think he's more emotional than other men. He doesn't have sex with me if he knows its purely for ttc reasons because he says the pressure turns him off. Understandable I guess. He found my opk lol now he 'has a headache' lol way to make a girl feel sexy :)


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> I shouldn't be mad at him but I can't help it, I think he's more emotional than other men. He doesn't have sex with me if he knows its purely for ttc reasons because he says the pressure turns him off. Understandable I guess. He found my opk lol now he 'has a headache' lol way to make a girl feel sexy :)

Not gonna lie; I'd be pissed, lol. :growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> I shouldn't be mad at him but I can't help it, I think he's more emotional than other men. He doesn't have sex with me if he knows its purely for ttc reasons because he says the pressure turns him off. Understandable I guess. He found my opk lol now he 'has a headache' lol way to make a girl feel sexy :)
> 
> Not gonna lie; I'd be pissed, lol. :growlmad:Click to expand...

YUP! I would so do everything I could to tease him...mess with him...then when he is all about it I would be like "What? I thought you had a headache?" :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> I shouldn't be mad at him but I can't help it, I think he's more emotional than other men. He doesn't have sex with me if he knows its purely for ttc reasons because he says the pressure turns him off. Understandable I guess. He found my opk lol now he 'has a headache' lol way to make a girl feel sexy :)
> 
> Not gonna lie; I'd be pissed, lol. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> YUP! I would so do everything I could to tease him...mess with him...then when he is all about it I would be like "What? I thought you had a headache?" :dohh:Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## mammag

Aliciatm said:


> Mammag not to weird you out or get u excites but I so like had a dream about reading a post that you got your bfp!!!!! So hopefully my dream comes true

Aw, here's to hoping your a little bit psychic :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok...time for some random fun....Don't get down if you can't participate...But I'll be damn if someone doesn't play with me..Ok so..

*Go to your Photobucket albums
*Pick a random photo..
*post it here
*Of course tell us what it is/where etc.
*Hopefully the next person can post something similar

***Dmom...I know you don't like to post pics of DD or Dh so you don't have to...but puppies are good:winkwink:


----------



## mammag

@Harri, you're just gonna have to drug him, xanax and viagra should do the trick!! :rofl:


----------



## Aliciatm

I know my family is for real no kiddn but Idk if I am goodluck though I remember seeing your post and seeing you say I got my bfp or something like that and you were waiting to confirm at dr so hopefully this is a goodsign I just thought wow what a strange dream bc we haven't talked in a few days


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok here is my first one....

A necklace I made..chunky and funky....Now...GO!!!

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/69535_489925649728_593734728_5525263_5017319_n.jpg


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok...time for some random fun....Don't get down if you can't participate...But I'll be damn if someone doesn't play with me..Ok so..
> 
> *Go to your Photobucket albums
> *Pick a random photo..
> *post it here
> *Of course tell us what it is/where etc.
> *Hopefully the next person can post something similar
> 
> ***Dmom...I know you don't like to post pics of DD or Dh so you don't have to...but puppies are good:winkwink:

I've got a cute one of me in a matching new pair of bra and panties I took for my DH, lol, that's the only one on there that isn't an HPT.....


----------



## Icca19

Lmao that's a wonderful idea mammag and harri you could gethim to DTD multipal times (doesn't that stuff work for like 12 hours) lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ok...time for some random fun....Don't get down if you can't participate...But I'll be damn if someone doesn't play with me..Ok so..
> 
> *Go to your Photobucket albums
> *Pick a random photo..
> *post it here
> *Of course tell us what it is/where etc.
> *Hopefully the next person can post something similar
> 
> ***Dmom...I know you don't like to post pics of DD or Dh so you don't have to...but puppies are good:winkwink:
> 
> I've got a cute one of me in a matching new pair of bra and panties I took for my DH, lol, that's the only one on there that isn't an HPT.....Click to expand...

Well hell if that is what you got!! :haha: TBH...All my naughty pics that I had were on my cell and I freaked out when they told me that they needed to send it off to be fixed so I deleted them...Dh has them though...wth would I need with them after that anyway:shrug:

This will be no fun for me if no one else plays and I will be sad...A Sad Meredith is no good for anyone....We all understand? :gun: :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok...time for some random fun....Don't get down if you can't participate...But I'll be damn if someone doesn't play with me..Ok so..
> 
> *Go to your Photobucket albums
> *Pick a random photo..
> *post it here
> *Of course tell us what it is/where etc.
> *Hopefully the next person can post something similar
> 
> ***Dmom...I know you don't like to post pics of DD or Dh so you don't have to...but puppies are good:winkwink:




This one time! Lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, here it is, I took it when he was on the road and emailed it to him, it's not naked or anything, I think it's cute :) 

Deleted it, I'm embarrassed :blush:


----------



## mammag

Your DH is cute Dmom!!! Mine never smiles in his pics :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> Lmao that's a wonderful idea mammag and harri you could gethim to DTD multipal times (doesn't that stuff work for like 12 hours) lol

ICCA! Go sign up for a photobucket account and play with us!!! Please!!:hugs: I am bored.....:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ok...time for some random fun....Don't get down if you can't participate...But I'll be damn if someone doesn't play with me..Ok so..
> 
> *Go to your Photobucket albums
> *Pick a random photo..
> *post it here
> *Of course tell us what it is/where etc.
> *Hopefully the next person can post something similar
> 
> ***Dmom...I know you don't like to post pics of DD or Dh so you don't have to...but puppies are good:winkwink:
> 
> 
> View attachment 227008
> 
> 
> This one time! LolClick to expand...

OMG! He is adorable! (Wait...can I say that?) No Seriously he is...:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, here it is, I took it when he was on the road and emailed it to him, it's not naked or anything, I think it's cute :)
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/Mobile%20Uploads/0904092320.jpg

You are so dang cute! So thin! bahaha...I want to hate you but I can't!:hugs: Cute underwear too!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Your DH is cute Dmom!!! Mine never smiles in his pics :(

Mine would die if he knew I posted that! And great pic! 

He's 6'1" and a red head; we figure our kids will be really strange looking! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here is my dh (even though he is in my profile pic). This is him "catching" a dog for a K9 demonstration at an air show some years back..
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/20247_259243376566_649051566_3935953_6251568_n.jpg


----------



## mammag

Lol, I'm not that thin now! That was like last christmas, I used to be a personal trainer, but since we've moved to Florida and I left my gym and my job I've gained a good 20 lbs! I hate it too, nothing fits me and I REFUSE to buy anything cuz it's like admitting that I'm giving in to the Florida Bulge!!


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^very nice!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Your DH is cute Dmom!!! Mine never smiles in his pics :(
> 
> Mine would die if he knew I posted that! And great pic!
> 
> He's 6'1" and a red head; we figure our kids will be really strange looking! :haha:Click to expand...

Hmm...Tall, red-headed and asian? I'm sure it will be a perfect mix!:hugs:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Here is my dh (even though he is in my profile pic). This is him "catching" a dog for a K9 demonstration at an air show some years back..
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/20247_259243376566_649051566_3935953_6251568_n.jpg

That dog looks like it's 'catching' him!! Lol, right in the thigh... I used to LOVE men in uniform, but kind of went the other way when I met DH, he's a bad boy :blush: or at least he used to be!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, I'm not that thin now! That was like last christmas, I used to be a personal trainer, but since we've moved to Florida and I left my gym and my job I've gained a good 20 lbs! I hate it too, nothing fits me and I REFUSE to buy anything cuz it's like admitting that I'm giving in to the Florida Bulge!!

I used to look like that too...then I got sick and they thought that I either had MS or Fibromyalgia so they put me on a bunch of meds including Lyrica and I gained 30 pounds and I have not been able to get rid of it!:growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Here is my dh (even though he is in my profile pic). This is him "catching" a dog for a K9 demonstration at an air show some years back..
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/20247_259243376566_649051566_3935953_6251568_n.jpg
> 
> That dog looks like it's 'catching' him!! Lol, right in the thigh... I used to LOVE men in uniform, but kind of went the other way when I met DH, he's a bad boy :blush: or at least he used to be!Click to expand...

Yeah it's all about the "show" for the crowd...He has special clothes on so he doesn't get hurt. But he does sport scars from where the dogs have bit through the material..:dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't wait to tell DH that the Army really is full of wusses! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here's my man in uniform...Have no idea where this is...some unnamed FOB...lol
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/216137_10150152009751567_649051566_7223616_921812_n.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I can't wait to tell DH that the Army really is full of wusses! Lol

:rofl:


----------



## mammag

Oh, I got a good one, getting fitted for tux's at mens warehouse for FIL wedding!!

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/Mobile%20Uploads/0828091746.jpg


----------



## mammag

Aw it's sideways :(


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Aw it's sideways :(

Cutie!


----------



## mammag

oh and here are some good ones, top one is DH, bottom one is DS

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/0321091702a.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/0331091645.jpg

They look exactly alike.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Oh, I got a good one, getting fitted for tux's at mens warehouse for FIL wedding!!
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/Mobile%20Uploads/0828091746.jpg

Aww...so adorable!!!


----------



## harri

USAFKnine it worked!!!! Woohoo! Cute pic mammag. ;)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Yeah they do! Tiny terrorist number 1 looks like me...tiny terrorist number 2 looks like dh! lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> USAFKnine it worked!!!! Woohoo! Cute pic mammag. ;)

:happydance::happydance:YAY!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good distraction! Thank you.


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/IMG_7632.jpg

Our wedding day

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/724a81cf.jpg

Stubborn DH


----------



## USAFKnineWife

One of my favorite dresses (ALS graduation)
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/4thofJuly009print.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/IMG_7632.jpg
> 
> Our wedding day
> 
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/724a81cf.jpg
> 
> Stubborn DH

Beautiful dress and good looking dh!


----------



## harri

Everyone has fiiiiiiine men lol! And such cute kids!!!! Xxx


----------



## harri

USAFKnineWife said:


> One of my favorite dresses (ALS graduation)
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/4thofJuly009print.jpg

BEAUTIFUL!!! I wish I was as thin as you ladies lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

My oldest baby...I can't believe that she will be 16 soon..:cry:
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/226986_1939801210919_1119061896_32233825_6477045_n.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> One of my favorite dresses (ALS graduation)
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/4thofJuly009print.jpg
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!!! I wish I was as thin as you ladies lolClick to expand...

bahaha..That was in 2009...I have gained at least 30 pounds since then :cry:


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/6e34e877.jpg

Me last weekend - I had my makeup done and felt like a man in drag LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Such beautiful pics!

@harri- you look very thin in your pics, so stop! Lol

@AFwife- green looks very good on you!


----------



## harri

Confession time - I'm currently lead with my legs in the air!!!! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Confession time - I'm currently lead with my legs in the air!!!! :rofl:

Very nice!


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> Confession time - I'm currently lead with my legs in the air!!!! :rofl:

Lol, Yay!!! Did you use my xanax idea!!?? :rofl:


----------



## mammag

I love your wedding pics Harri, that dress is amazing!!

And I LOVE that green dress knifewife!! Not to mention you all are beautiful!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I love your wedding pics Harri, that dress is amazing!!
> 
> And I LOVE that green dress knifewife!! Not to mention you all are beautiful!!

I have not allowed a photo of myself to be taken in years, lol.


----------



## harri

Mammag thats what I will be using next time!!! I didn't have any handy! 

I loved my dress, I wish I could wear it everyday! X


----------



## dachsundmom

harri- you are a stunner!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/6e34e877.jpg
> 
> Me last weekend - I had my makeup done and felt like a man in drag LOL

You look beautiful!


----------



## harri

Am I hell. Bed time gotta be up in 6 hours! Speak soon beauties xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Such beautiful pics!
> 
> @harri- you look very thin in your pics, so stop! Lol
> 
> @AFwife- green looks very good on you!

Thanks! It's one of 3 green dresses I have!:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> Confession time - I'm currently lead with my legs in the air!!!! :rofl:

:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> Am I hell. Bed time gotta be up in 6 hours! Speak soon beauties xx

Sleep well!!!:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I love your wedding pics Harri, that dress is amazing!!
> 
> And I LOVE that green dress knifewife!! Not to mention you all are beautiful!!
> 
> I have not allowed a photo of myself to be taken in years, lol.Click to expand...

You should...I am not much for taking pics...I get all squinty eyes..:haha:
But if I am all dressed up then so be it!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here is another one....I made the necklace to match the dress...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/resized37.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I love your wedding pics Harri, that dress is amazing!!
> 
> And I LOVE that green dress knifewife!! Not to mention you all are beautiful!!
> 
> I have not allowed a photo of myself to be taken in years, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> You should...I am not much for taking pics...I get all squinty eyes..:haha:
> But if I am all dressed up then so be it!Click to expand...

We've been over the squinty eyes! Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

@UASFwife- you look gorgeous!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Green dress number #2
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/30327_121568161206243_100000591792490_202696_1202075_n.jpg
Green dress #3
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/n649051566_2434225_3838034.jpg
And my favorite dress so far!!!
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/n649051566_2356734_8108674.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I love your wedding pics Harri, that dress is amazing!!
> 
> And I LOVE that green dress knifewife!! Not to mention you all are beautiful!!
> 
> I have not allowed a photo of myself to be taken in years, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> You should...I am not much for taking pics...I get all squinty eyes..:haha:
> But if I am all dressed up then so be it!Click to expand...
> 
> We've been over the squinty eyes! LolClick to expand...

Yeah but I am sure you don't look like someone just spit in your eye just about every time the camera flashes:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Thanks! I love finding cute dresses...and I don't mind so much to have to go to the places to wear them. Plus I have never paid full price for one yet! :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have issues finding dresses that fit. Short girls always get stuck in the really cute looking thing and I look like a fool! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I have issues finding dresses that fit. Short girls always get stuck in the really cute looking thing and I look like a fool! Lol

It takes me a while to find one that doesn't make me feel like I am going to a prom!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I have issues finding dresses that fit. Short girls always get stuck in the really cute looking thing and I look like a fool! Lol
> 
> It takes me a while to find one that doesn't make me feel like I am going to a prom!:haha:Click to expand...

Oh God, prom, lol!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Last Halloween...Alice in Wonderland with a Zorro mask! 
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/75623_452769701774_611731774_5582718_2426126_n.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Another necklace that I made...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/n593734728_1053284_7674.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, here it is, I took it when he was on the road and emailed it to him, it's not naked or anything, I think it's cute :)
> 
> Deleted it, I'm embarrassed :blush:

I think it was cute! No reason to be embarrassed!:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Your jewelry is so pretty! I am not the creative type at all.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Your jewelry is so pretty! I am not the creative type at all.

Thank you! I used to really to be into it...not so much anymore...just don't feel creative...I dunno


@Mammag...You may have deleted it but anyone that "quoted" it in a reply it still shows up:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am the girl that hires people to help her with creative things, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I am the girl that hires people to help her with creative things, lol.

lol..I can do a few things but it has to be when the mood strikes me or I got nothing!:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you started the soy?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Have you started the soy?

Not yet. I was thinking of starting it today...doing it CD2-6 I just have to decide how much of it I should take?:shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok so I was reading somewhere that you should take some kind of antihistamine when you take soy if you are swaying for a girl cause the soy produces more CM and it's not good for girl swaying...I am not sure though...do you take it when you take the soy or the week of ovulation? I make PLENTY of cm on my own so more probably wouldn't be the greatest thing kwim?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I also read that if your dh also takes 40 mg of soy on the same days that it helps lower testosterone in swaying for a girl as well!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

HELLLLOOOOOO!!!!!! :telephone: Is anyone out there??? :ignore:

:rofl:


----------



## MrsStutler

Hey girls, just a quick update right now! The doctor didn't do a scan since she said we probably wouldn't see anything. She thinks I'm either 4 or 5 weeks. I have an apointment for a scan on the 15th so I'm excited for that. I'll talk to yall later!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> Hey girls, just a quick update right now! The doctor didn't do a scan since she said we probably wouldn't see anything. She thinks I'm either 4 or 5 weeks. I have an apointment for a scan on the 15th so I'm excited for that. I'll talk to yall later!

Yay! I am so glad that you have a scan date! I've been stalking FB and here waiting! lol


----------



## Icca19

Yey congrats Mrs.S! So what's that put your due date at now?


----------



## dachsundmom

I was on the phone for two hours with the SIL, lol.

Are you sure about the antihistamine? It is counter to everything else I have read.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I was on the phone for two hours with the SIL, lol.
> 
> Are you sure about the antihistamine? It is counter to everything else I have read.

What have you read? It just said that since soy produces excessive amounts of cm that you should take a antihistamine to help dry it up if you are swaying for a girl...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I was on the phone for two hours with the SIL, lol.
> 
> Are you sure about the antihistamine? It is counter to everything else I have read.
> 
> What have you read? It just said that since soy produces excessive amounts of cm that you should take a antihistamine to help dry it up if you are swaying for a girl...Click to expand...

Just that it can make implantation a bitch, lol. My doctor said to avoid them after OV.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I think that you should take it before ovulation...like the week before? Or maybe it should be taken the same time as Soy? Hell I don't know....


----------



## dachsundmom

I have no idea on that one. But I do know that Clomid is used for men with sperm issues, so soy might work the same way on them. Or, your DH will just go into early menopause, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I have no idea on that one. But I do know that Clomid is used for men with sperm issues, so soy might work the same way on them. Or, your DH will just go into early menopause, lol.

bahahaha! It says it has been known to lower testosterone and sperm count?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea on that one. But I do know that Clomid is used for men with sperm issues, so soy might work the same way on them. Or, your DH will just go into early menopause, lol.
> 
> bahahaha! It says it has been known to lower testosterone and sperm count?Click to expand...

And I read the opposite. My BFF's DH was on Clomid to raise his sperm count, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea on that one. But I do know that Clomid is used for men with sperm issues, so soy might work the same way on them. Or, your DH will just go into early menopause, lol.
> 
> bahahaha! It says it has been known to lower testosterone and sperm count?Click to expand...
> 
> And I read the opposite. My BFF's DH was on Clomid to raise his sperm count, lol.Click to expand...

POO! That is what happens when there is too much information on the internet....:dohh:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I do not enjoy when the site goes down! :growlmad:


----------



## harri

Morning! How's my chart looking to you guys? Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

well ive just spent the last 6hrs in hospital :( i started with sever stomach pain last night it felt like when my cyst ruptured last year s at 4 am got oh to take me to the hospital they took loads of blood but wouldnt do a pregnancy test first because i was on my period they did an xray and the guy said"could you be pregnant " so i explaind we were ttc but said i had been bleeding for a couple of days he said oh well you cant be then.. I know i wasnt but i could of been :( well i have been given pain releife and they are going to send me for an ultrasound im in so much pain it hurts to walk and i have to go to work now :(


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> mmmmmm just cooking dinner im starving :)
> 
> What are you making?Click to expand...

i made filet steak with mushrooms onions,garlick mash potatoe and spinach with a redwine sauce
but my tummy was hurting so oh ate most of mine :(


----------



## harri

Oh noooo I hope you're OK!!!!! :hugs: 
Poor thing, did they give any indication as to what it could be? Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Oh noooo I hope you're OK!!!!! :hugs:
> Poor thing, did they give any indication as to what it could be? Xx

they think my cyst might of come back :( i really hope not its only been 5months :cry: x


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: when's your ultrasound? Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> well ive just spent the last 6hrs in hospital :( i started with sever stomach pain last night it felt like when my cyst ruptured last year s at 4 am got oh to take me to the hospital they took loads of blood but wouldnt do a pregnancy test first because i was on my period they did an xray and the guy said"could you be pregnant " so i explaind we were ttc but said i had been bleeding for a couple of days he said oh well you cant be then.. I know i wasnt but i could of been :( well i have been given pain releife and they are going to send me for an ultrasound im in so much pain it hurts to walk and i have to go to work now :(

OMG, why did hey send you home? You should've gotten that ultrasound on the spot! And the tech that said that to you is an as*! :growlmad:

I am so sorry! Can you call in sick to work?


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Morning! How's my chart looking to you guys? Xxx

Looks like yesterday was O day! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> well ive just spent the last 6hrs in hospital :( i started with sever stomach pain last night it felt like when my cyst ruptured last year s at 4 am got oh to take me to the hospital they took loads of blood but wouldnt do a pregnancy test first because i was on my period they did an xray and the guy said"could you be pregnant " so i explaind we were ttc but said i had been bleeding for a couple of days he said oh well you cant be then.. I know i wasnt but i could of been :( well i have been given pain releife and they are going to send me for an ultrasound im in so much pain it hurts to walk and i have to go to work now :(
> 
> OMG, why did hey send you home? You should've gotten that ultrasound on the spot! And the tech that said that to you is an as*! :growlmad:
> 
> I am so sorry! Can you call in sick to work?Click to expand...

he said they cant send you for an ultrasound from a&e hed would have to admit me to a ward and he said it might be a couple of days :( 
i cant phone in sick i own the salon but i have cients in all day and there is only one other stylist intoday and she has clients in too the other isnt picking up the phone and another on holiday :( im in so much pain i cant even walk :cry: i have taken the pain medication they gave me but its not working yet.


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> :hugs: :hugs: when's your ultrasound? Xx

there going to send me an apointment within a week :( x


----------



## harri

I really hope so!!! :) going to the docs tonight about my irregular cycles, not really sure what to say other than 'I have irregular cycles' x


----------



## dachsundmom

Isn't A&E the UK version of an emergency room? I would think that they have the equipment there, lol.

I totally get owning your own business; I am in the same boat.


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> I really hope so!!! :) going to the docs tonight about my irregular cycles, not really sure what to say other than 'I have irregular cycles' x

You can go to a doctor at night? I see mine in about 45 minutes.


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: when's your ultrasound? Xx
> 
> there going to send me an apointment within a week :( xClick to expand...

That is ridiculous, there could be something seriously harmful going on in there!!! I'd go back! Xx


----------



## harri

dachsundmom said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> I really hope so!!! :) going to the docs tonight about my irregular cycles, not really sure what to say other than 'I have irregular cycles' x
> 
> You can go to a doctor at night? I see mine in about 45 minutes.Click to expand...

Well it's a 5:30pm so it's actually this evening lol! 

Good luck, how are you today? X


----------



## Grumblebea

dachsundmom said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> I really hope so!!! :) going to the docs tonight about my irregular cycles, not really sure what to say other than 'I have irregular cycles' x
> 
> You can go to a doctor at night? I see mine in about 45 minutes.Click to expand...

Really????


----------



## dachsundmom

Nice to see you Grumble! I'm just sitting and waiting for the doctor, lol.

@harri- docs here don't do evenings.


----------



## wanabeamama

we have a 24hr walk-in doctors surgery no appointment needed,
they told me to keep my name band on my wrist incase i need to go back to the hospital :( i really hope its not a ruptured cyst i dont want to have to have surgery again so soon :( im going to my doctor still on thursday am shes really good :)
harri can you take along coppies of your charts? do they know your ttc? good luck at your appointment.:hugs:
dmom hope everything go's well at the docs for you too :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> well ive just spent the last 6hrs in hospital :( i started with sever stomach pain last night it felt like when my cyst ruptured last year s at 4 am got oh to take me to the hospital they took loads of blood but wouldnt do a pregnancy test first because i was on my period they did an xray and the guy said"could you be pregnant " so i explaind we were ttc but said i had been bleeding for a couple of days he said oh well you cant be then.. I know i wasnt but i could of been :( well i have been given pain releife and they are going to send me for an ultrasound im in so much pain it hurts to walk and i have to go to work now :(

Oh no!:cry: I hope that they find the cause of your pain and do something for you soon. I also hope that they gave you good drugs. Sorry that you have to work today...is there some way that you can just stay home? Feel better soon:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Morning! How's my chart looking to you guys? Xxx
> 
> Looks like yesterday was O day! :happydance:Click to expand...

^^^WSS! :happydance:


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Girls :)

@Wanabe, I'm sorry your sick :( I hope you feel better soon.

@Dmom, Good Luck at the doc!

@Harri, Chart's looking good! Bet it shoots up tomorrow!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> I really hope so!!! :) going to the docs tonight about my irregular cycles, not really sure what to say other than 'I have irregular cycles' x
> 
> You can go to a doctor at night? I see mine in about 45 minutes.Click to expand...

Good Luck to you both!!!:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Good Morning Girls :)
> 
> @Wanabe, I'm sorry your sick :( I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> @Dmom, Good Luck at the doc!
> 
> @Harri, Chart's looking good! Bet it shoots up tomorrow!!

Good Morning...
My temp finally plummeted like it should have. Started Soy last night...surprisingly no headache like I was expecting! Always gotta be excited about the little things. It's about to storm here...It sucks when it "storms" here it gets really bad...Tornados, high winds, hail, etc.:wacko:
@Mammag...How are you today?


----------



## mammag

I'm good, my temp actually shot up this morning, not sure what that's about, it's annoying :( I just hope AF arrives tomorrow like she's supposed to so I can start Soy too!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> I'm good, my temp actually shot up this morning, not sure what that's about, it's annoying :( I just hope AF arrives tomorrow like she's supposed to so I can start Soy too!!!

ooooooo fx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

It's getting nasty here....
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/efc71a4b-orig.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I'm good, my temp actually shot up this morning, not sure what that's about, it's annoying :( I just hope AF arrives tomorrow like she's supposed to so I can start Soy too!!!

Hmm...shot up you say??:shrug: Sounds strange...I wonder....:winkwink:


----------



## mammag

It's beautiful out here, for now anyway, supposed to storm for the entire week pretty much, but it hits fast here, pretty one second and the next it's like the great flood! If it's still nice at about 11 I'm gonna take the boys to the pool for the day.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I'm good, my temp actually shot up this morning, not sure what that's about, it's annoying :( I just hope AF arrives tomorrow like she's supposed to so I can start Soy too!!!
> 
> Hmm...shot up you say??:shrug: Sounds strange...I wonder....:winkwink:Click to expand...

It is strange, I cramped viciously all day yesterday, and I mean ALL day, even had a little spot of blood and CM had that metallic pre AF smell to it. But today, cramps are completely gone, CP is very tightly closed and CM is back to creamy (usually eggwhite by now) and cramps are absolutely gone. I just don't get it, I think my body hates me, if I were pregnant it would have shown up on a hpt by now.


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, Tamoxifen 40mg CD3-7..first cycle witout trigger, second either with a trigger or IUI, after that, IVF.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Well, Tamoxifen 40mg CD3-7..first cycle witout trigger, second either with a trigger or IUI, after that, IVF.

Ok school me...What is Tamoxifen? Is it that chemo drug that they use as a fertility drug?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, Tamoxifen 40mg CD3-7..first cycle witout trigger, second either with a trigger or IUI, after that, IVF.
> 
> Ok school me...What is Tamoxifen? Is it that chemo drug that they use as a fertility drug?Click to expand...

It certainly is; it is used for estrogen receptive breast cancer. I will not tell you my doc's reaction to soy, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, Tamoxifen 40mg CD3-7..first cycle witout trigger, second either with a trigger or IUI, after that, IVF.
> 
> Ok school me...What is Tamoxifen? Is it that chemo drug that they use as a fertility drug?Click to expand...
> 
> It certainly is; it is used for estrogen receptive breast cancer. I will not tell you my doc's reaction to soy, lol.Click to expand...

No really you should...I bet it will be the same reaction that I will get from my doctor when I tell him:blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

How do you feel about taking the Tamoxifen instead of Clomid? What does it do differently?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, Tamoxifen 40mg CD3-7..first cycle witout trigger, second either with a trigger or IUI, after that, IVF.
> 
> Ok school me...What is Tamoxifen? Is it that chemo drug that they use as a fertility drug?Click to expand...
> 
> It certainly is; it is used for estrogen receptive breast cancer. I will not tell you my doc's reaction to soy, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> No really you should...I bet it will be the same reaction that I will get from my doctor when I tell him:blush:Click to expand...

He wasn't upset that I mentioned it, but it bothers him that it is being used as a Clomid replacement, when in fact it is about 3x the price of Clomid. His only realy concern was that it can seriously screw with your cycle, if you don't already have problems with it. He said that for women who need it, the success has nothing to really do with OV and more to do with regulating an already screwed up cycle. He just felt that since I OV on my own and get my period regularly, it would just casue problems. But I am sure your doc will say something different.

He did mention that fixing the problems that soy can cause in a regular cycling fmeal can be much harder than treating the initial problem.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> How do you feel about taking the Tamoxifen instead of Clomid? What does it do differently?

I am mixed about it; the Clomid dried me out horribly, but the TMX shouldn't. Other SE are pretty much the same, but the pregnancy success rates seem to be higher with TMX, but the studies are newer. The risk for multiples increases however, and I am not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> How do you feel about taking the Tamoxifen instead of Clomid? What does it do differently?
> 
> I am mixed about it; the Clomid dried me out horribly, but the TMX shouldn't. Other SE are pretty much the same, but the pregnancy success rates seem to be higher with TMX, but the studies are newer. The risk for multiples increases however, and I am not sure how I feel about that.Click to expand...

I would be a tad excited about that:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Twins, maybe. Anything more than that and I will be in tears, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I'm good, my temp actually shot up this morning, not sure what that's about, it's annoying :( I just hope AF arrives tomorrow like she's supposed to so I can start Soy too!!!
> 
> Hmm...shot up you say??:shrug: Sounds strange...I wonder....:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> It is strange, I cramped viciously all day yesterday, and I mean ALL day, even had a little spot of blood and CM had that metallic pre AF smell to it. But today, cramps are completely gone, CP is very tightly closed and CM is back to creamy (usually eggwhite by now) and cramps are absolutely gone. I just don't get it, I think my body hates me, if I were pregnant it would have shown up on a hpt by now.Click to expand...

when did you last test???
and dont forget mrs s :thumbup:
i think you should test :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Twins, maybe. Anything more than that and I will be in tears, lol.

I would be too!!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Twins, maybe. Anything more than that and I will be in tears, lol.
> 
> I would be too!!Click to expand...

I am lost today, is mammag back in the game?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Twins, maybe. Anything more than that and I will be in tears, lol.
> 
> I would be too!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am lost today, is mammag back in the game?Click to expand...

Could be...:thumbup:

Excuse my in and out-ness....We keep losing power:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

You're fine. I am trying to get FF to show up on my siggy to get ready for the new cycle.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> You're fine. I am trying to get FF to show up on my siggy to get ready for the new cycle.

Making the ticker is easier than adding the link in my opinion...plus that way you know where you are in your cycle without having to click the link all the time.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You're fine. I am trying to get FF to show up on my siggy to get ready for the new cycle.
> 
> Making the ticker is easier than adding the link in my opinion...plus that way you know where you are in your cycle without having to click the link all the time.Click to expand...

How do I do that?


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Twins, maybe. Anything more than that and I will be in tears, lol.
> 
> I would be too!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am lost today, is mammag back in the game?Click to expand...

Was making lunch :) Lol, I don't know about back in the game, but my temp did shoot up this morning instead of it's very reliable plummet at 13 dpo, I cramped literally all day yesterday until I went to bed, to the point that I took some Aleve, and even had a spot of blood about mid day, but today the cramps are completely gone, absolutely nothing after that small spot of blood and none of my typical pre-AF cm? Idk, I'm confused, still don't think I'm pregnant though, it would have shown up on an HPT, I think my body just hates me.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You're fine. I am trying to get FF to show up on my siggy to get ready for the new cycle.
> 
> Making the ticker is easier than adding the link in my opinion...plus that way you know where you are in your cycle without having to click the link all the time.Click to expand...
> 
> How do I do that?Click to expand...

On the top right corner of your page there is an option "sharing" click that and you will see Charting Home page and under that will be tickers...that should take you to the right place


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Then of course when you create it...there will be a link to use to add into your signature.


----------



## dachsundmom

Just pee on something and be done with it. Lol. I


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Twins, maybe. Anything more than that and I will be in tears, lol.
> 
> I would be too!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am lost today, is mammag back in the game?Click to expand...
> 
> Was making lunch :) Lol, I don't know about back in the game, but my temp did shoot up this morning instead of it's very reliable plummet at 13 dpo, I cramped literally all day yesterday until I went to bed, to the point that I took some Aleve, and even had a spot of blood about mid day, but today the cramps are completely gone, absolutely nothing after that small spot of blood and none of my typical pre-AF cm? Idk, I'm confused, still don't think I'm pregnant though, it would have shown up on an HPT, I think my body just hates me.Click to expand...

Yeah you just need to give into it all and :test:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Just pee on something and be done with it. Lol. I

Lol, there's not a pee stick in the house, I'll have to wait till DH gets home at the very least, and that's not for another 5 1/2 hours! :(


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Then of course when you create it...there will be a link to use to add into your signature.

It's not working and I lost my siggy! :growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

well the fire of hell will save some matches fuck a duck and see what hatches 
somebody throw mammag a pee stick already :)


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> well the fire of hell will save some matches fuck a duck and see what hatches
> somebody throw mammag a pee stick already :)

Lol, you're not kidding, I looked like a drug addict who lost her stash searching my drawer to see if there was an IC that maybe I had looked over :blush: lol, but there was not :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

@Dmom...your original siggy is still there. Hmm...did you use the one marked BB code or something like that?

@mammag...What the hell? How can you not have any pee sticks in the house?? *shudders at the thought!*


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> @Dmom...your original siggy is still there. Hmm...did you use the one marked BB code or something like that?
> 
> @mammag...What the hell? How can you not have any pee sticks in the house?? *shudders at the thought!*

Lmao, cuz I PEED on them ALL!!!! :haha: And I didn't wanna buy anymore, cuz I KNOW I'm NOT pregnant and I'm just causing myself grief! AF is due tomorrow, so I shall know for sure then.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, forget the ticker and chart!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, forget the ticker and chart!

:sad2:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't make it work, I get something to click on, but my cute little ticker won't show up. Then BnB keeps telling me my siggy is too long!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hmm...that doesn't sound right...


----------



## mammag

Why can't it just be TOMORROW already!!!! Wahhhhh :hissy:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I can't make it work, I get something to click on, but my cute little ticker won't show up. Then BnB keeps telling me my siggy is too long!

That is not right, there isn't anything in your siggy. Did you try all of the codes it gave you?


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, I'm getting quite upset with FF and BnB at the moment, lol.


----------



## mammag

https://www.fertilityfriend. com/ticker/mammag/ttc.png 


hmm, it's the BBcode one for sure. Is it longer than this one?


----------



## mammag

Oh crap, the spaces didn't work I'll try again

[url https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/mammag]
https:// www . fertility friend.com/ticker/mammag/ttc.png
[/url]


----------



## USAFKnineWife

The first one worked


----------



## mammag

Is it longer than that?


----------



## dachsundmom

No :cry:


----------



## mammag

Lol, I was trying to show her the code I used, and how long it's supposed to be, but it just showed the ticker! I put spaces and stuff, didn't matter apparently!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Mammag-How do you get so much stuff in your siggy? It won't let me put that much stuff in.


----------



## mammag

B&B has been going down a lot lately, it may have something to do with that :shrug:


----------



## mammag

I don't know, I think I'm grandfathered in cuz I've been a member for so long. It used to be able to be longer than they allow it now.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I've seen people who have over 6 different tickers and text in their tickers...how do they do that?


----------



## mammag

I'm not sure, it has never stopped me, I think you just have to place them right, if you put them side by side you can get more in, but if you stack them all on top of each other then they won't allow it.


----------



## mammag

and all the things in my siggy are relatively small.


----------



## dachsundmom

Do I just copy and paster the URL? When I do, no pics show up...just a thing to click on that says "my ovulation chart"


----------



## wanabeamama

you have to make sure there is no spaces between anything as if its one continus line if there are spaces between then it says its too long and dont start another line for a different ticker start it from the same line it will automatically put it in the right place :)
if any of that makes sense lol


----------



## mammag

when you go to copy and past it, click the little icon with the mountain on it, then paste it in there.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, give me a few...lol


----------



## mammag

It's starting to look nasty out here now! That's ok though, it's a good excuse to go back to bed!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, give me a few...lol

YAY! You did it!:happydance:


----------



## mammag

:happydance: !!! Dmom's got a siggy!!!


----------



## mammag

Hmmm, but you can't click on it to go to her chart?


----------



## wanabeamama

yey go dmom :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Now I can't make the chart work and it won't give me spaces between "future bump buddies" :cry:


----------



## mammag

Aw, that's silly, I wonder why it's being like that :growlmad:


----------



## Icca19

Good morning girls

Wannabe I'm sorry about your night. Iv spent many late nights dealing with cysts. They are horrible things! :-(
Yey for Dmom and her new siggy! 
Usakwife those storms look like perfect nap time weather lol but will the kidos allow it?
Harri it def looks like you Oed yesterday! Yey! (Don't forget to bring a HPTon your trip!) 
Speaking of HPTs ...mammag you need to get you hands on something to pee on lol I have 3 here wish I could give you one. Oh and it can take up to 10 days for implantion so....what's 10 days from your O day...are you even there yet? You need to test!  I need to know haha 

Ok so...I decided to check out the TWW threads.....never again will I do that. Those girls are crazy over there!
I know I was warned but I'm new to B&B so I had to find out for myself. Wish i didn't! I read this one thread where this one girl used egg whites because she didn't have EWCM at the time! Really!? 
I yelled at her a little ( I felt bad) but come on! Ewww

I don't really ever check my CP for fear of germs (yes I wash my hands girls) but still...those sperm are so delicate 
Haha I love how men act all tough but there "little troopers" are such a bunch of sissys


----------



## mammag

Oh, I just realized, that if I really did O when FF said I did before I changed my chart then the witch is due today! And she's not coming so FF is a big fat liar!! :)


----------



## mammag

I'm 13-14dpo today Icca.


----------



## harri

Hey all! 

Mammag you neeeed to test!

My doctor was of no help:

- because in the past year I have only had 7 cycles he said that infertility isn't the problem (That's not why I went).
- It's just taking time because I don't ovulate as often as others do. 
- Clomid is used for IVF patients only and doesn't regulate cycles.
- 2 years is actually how long I should be waiting until investigating.
- Come back in 6 months and we'll do a sperm analysis
- He can do day 21 bloods but he sees no point because my charts look good???
- Don't BD on the 5 days before a Positive OPK, only bd once I have the positive. (HOW CAN I NOT BD ON THOSE 5 DAYS IF I DON'T HAVE REGULAR OVULATION?!)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Oh, I just realized, that if I really did O when FF said I did before I changed my chart then the witch is due today! And she's not coming so FF is a big fat liar!! :)

I would be asking a neighbor to go run down to the Dollar Store if I had to....13-14 DPO and no AF...hmm....:winkwink:


----------



## Icca19

Mammag if you count 10 days from the 19th(right after you Oed, remember it can take up to 36 hrs to. O) ok 10 days is the 28th (yesterday) if implantation happened within the last 2-3 days (when your temps were dropping, a very good sign) then you def wouldn't be seeing a BFP and possibly won't for another week almost (the 4th of julyish) 

Sounds logical right?!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Mammag you neeeed to test!
> 
> My doctor was of no help:
> 
> - because in the past year I have only had 7 cycles he said that infertility isn't the problem (That's not why I went).
> - It's just taking time because I don't ovulate as often as others do.
> - Clomid is used for IVF patients only and doesn't regulate cycles.
> - 2 years is actually how long I should be waiting until investigating.
> - Come back in 6 months and we'll do a sperm analysis
> - He can do day 21 bloods but he sees no point because my charts look good???
> - Don't BD on the 5 days before a Positive OPK, only bd once I have the positive. (HOW CAN I NOT BD ON THOSE 5 DAYS IF I DON'T HAVE REGULAR OVULATION?!)

What a fu%king tool he was! I mean seriously? Where did he get his medical degree? A cereal box? I cannot believe that!!:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

@harri- your doc is an idiot!

@mammag-what day are you on bc I am supposed to be on the same one, lol


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Mammag you neeeed to test!
> 
> My doctor was of no help:
> 
> - because in the past year I have only had 7 cycles he said that infertility isn't the problem (That's not why I went).
> - It's just taking time because I don't ovulate as often as others do.
> - Clomid is used for IVF patients only and doesn't regulate cycles.
> - 2 years is actually how long I should be waiting until investigating.
> - Come back in 6 months and we'll do a sperm analysis
> - He can do day 21 bloods but he sees no point because my charts look good???
> - Don't BD on the 5 days before a Positive OPK, only bd once I have the positive. (HOW CAN I NOT BD ON THOSE 5 DAYS IF I DON'T HAVE REGULAR OVULATION?!)

I think you need to see a different doctor!!!


----------



## harri

Tell me about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! X


----------



## USAFKnineWife

We sooo need to move!!! :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> We sooo need to move!!! :growlmad:

Why?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

If I were having these issues I would lie...find a new doctor and then lie and say things are longe/tougher..etc. Whenever I wanted to get a blood draw hcg at the Base Clinic I would lie and tell them I was 2 weeks late for AF even if I wasn't or they wouldn't do it.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> We sooo need to move!!! :growlmad:
> 
> Why?Click to expand...

The addition that they put on...the den leaks every time it rains. We have told them this for over a year. They have done nothing...As of right now our huge t.v. is sitting in the middle of the den because there is a pan in the floor collecting water from a new spot that is dripping from the roof. It also leaks from a different location near the windows and it was pouring down the window...got a bucket there....I know that the rent is less than half of our BAH but it is a nice house but they suck at getting things fixed and I am fu&cking DONE!:growlmad:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> @harri- your doc is an idiot!
> 
> @mammag-what day are you on bc I am supposed to be on the same one, lol

13 dpo, I'm pretty sure anyway, FF initially had me at 14 dpo today, but still thinking I'm only 13, and you're 13 too.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> We sooo need to move!!! :growlmad:
> 
> Why?Click to expand...
> 
> The addition that they put on...the den leaks every time it rains. We have told them this for over a year. They have done nothing...As of right now our huge t.v. is sitting in the middle of the den because there is a pan in the floor collecting water from a new spot that is dripping from the roof. It also leaks from a different location near the windows and it was pouring down the window...got a bucket there....I know that the rent is less than half of our BAH but it is a nice house but they suck at getting things fixed and I am fu&cking DONE!:growlmad:Click to expand...

Well that's just silly, can't you withhold rent to fix it?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> We sooo need to move!!! :growlmad:
> 
> Why?Click to expand...
> 
> The addition that they put on...the den leaks every time it rains. We have told them this for over a year. They have done nothing...As of right now our huge t.v. is sitting in the middle of the den because there is a pan in the floor collecting water from a new spot that is dripping from the roof. It also leaks from a different location near the windows and it was pouring down the window...got a bucket there....I know that the rent is less than half of our BAH but it is a nice house but they suck at getting things fixed and I am fu&cking DONE!:growlmad:Click to expand...

Thank God for BAH, it is my best friend, lol. Time to move!


----------



## mammag

Where did everybody go?


----------



## mammag

Just took my temp and it's 99.0, I know it's midday but my temps typically are lower during the day when my BBT drops, usually in the 97 range, 99 is definitely NOT an AF temp for me. The :witch: is playing an evil trick on me, I just know it :growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> We sooo need to move!!! :growlmad:
> 
> Why?Click to expand...
> 
> The addition that they put on...the den leaks every time it rains. We have told them this for over a year. They have done nothing...As of right now our huge t.v. is sitting in the middle of the den because there is a pan in the floor collecting water from a new spot that is dripping from the roof. It also leaks from a different location near the windows and it was pouring down the window...got a bucket there....I know that the rent is less than half of our BAH but it is a nice house but they suck at getting things fixed and I am fu&cking DONE!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's just silly, can't you withhold rent to fix it?Click to expand...

That's what I keep telling Keith...Thing is that they are such nice people...I was in a pinch looking for a new rental right away when I found this one..Keith was deployed at the time and when I met with them and they found out he was a cop and AF and that we knew a bunch of people they work with (they are both cops in our town) they told me I could move in right away and have been mostly helpful. I know they are both busy and all but I called her this morning as soon as it started to rain and come in and she still has not called me back. I left her a not nice voicemail too. If we weren't waiting to see about a house on the base (on a waiting list for the new houses) then we would tell them that we were done...As it is we aren't even on a lease anymore. I signed a year lease on Sept. 2009 and have never resigned...so....The damn roof is gonna fall in and you better believe that they will be paying for us to stay somewhere while it is getting fixed!:growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> We sooo need to move!!! :growlmad:
> 
> Why?Click to expand...
> 
> The addition that they put on...the den leaks every time it rains. We have told them this for over a year. They have done nothing...As of right now our huge t.v. is sitting in the middle of the den because there is a pan in the floor collecting water from a new spot that is dripping from the roof. It also leaks from a different location near the windows and it was pouring down the window...got a bucket there....I know that the rent is less than half of our BAH but it is a nice house but they suck at getting things fixed and I am fu&cking DONE!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank God for BAH, it is my best friend, lol. Time to move!Click to expand...

We are waiting to see about moving on base...I seriously don't want to deal with a new security deposit, first and last rent and all that shit....sigh Sadly we make a nice BAH and with dh's promotion it won't be going up but around $30 more which I think is shit.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Just took my temp and it's 99.0, I know it's midday but my temps typically are lower during the day when my BBT drops, usually in the 97 range, 99 is definitely NOT an AF temp for me. The :witch: is playing an evil trick on me, I just know it :growlmad:

Just walk somewhere and pee on something! Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

@AFwife- BAH is a nice perk, I won't lie. We only use about 1/2 of ours each month.


----------



## mammag

Lol, I have my car, but he took the card and didn't leave me any cash or anything, I swear sometimes he forgets I exist.


----------



## harri

mammag said:


> Just took my temp and it's 99.0, I know it's midday but my temps typically are lower during the day when my BBT drops, usually in the 97 range, 99 is definitely NOT an AF temp for me. The :witch: is playing an evil trick on me, I just know it :growlmad:

Yay! I say :test: xxx


----------



## mammag

3 more hours, maybe less if it keeps raining. I'll go get me an FRER.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> @AFwife- BAH is a nice perk, I won't lie. We only use about 1/2 of ours each month.

Yeah it could be better though! I couldn't imagine how some people pay rent or a mortgage that is above their BAH...that's crazy...We use ours for rent, utilities and still have some left over.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @AFwife- BAH is a nice perk, I won't lie. We only use about 1/2 of ours each month.
> 
> Yeah it could be better though! I couldn't imagine how some people pay rent or a mortgage that is above their BAH...that's crazy...We use ours for rent, utilities and still have some left over.Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Dh got up on the roof and cleaned out the gutters (which is not our responsibility) and they were filled with leaves and gunk!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> 3 more hours, maybe less if it keeps raining. I'll go get me an FRER.

You don't even have an IC left? Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 3 more hours, maybe less if it keeps raining. I'll go get me an FRER.
> 
> You don't even have an IC left? LolClick to expand...

^^^WSS ....there might be one hiding out in there....go look again!


----------



## mammag

Lol, no, I was just saying earlier how you all should have seen me rooting through all my drawers and bags hunting for Something ANYTHING to pee on!! :rofl: nothing, I've peed on everything I could hold down....


----------



## mammag

Trust me, I'm going nuts too, have even thought about running up to his job and getting his card, but I don't have a PHONE so he wouldn't have anyway of knowing I was even there :(


----------



## dachsundmom

I missed it. I have spent the afternoon in ticker hell.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

It has started to rain again..hard...and it is now pouring through the framing around the window! UGH! :growlmad: Guess I am gonna have to get dh to call her this time...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok get my mind off this shit...What apps/games do you have on your phone? I need something new..


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok get my mind off this shit...What apps/games do you have on your phone? I need something new..

I only play Angry Birds and Abduction, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ok get my mind off this shit...What apps/games do you have on your phone? I need something new..
> 
> I only play Angry Birds and Abduction, lol.Click to expand...

Angry Birds just makes me more angry :haha: I did have Angry Frogs...same premise...just with frogs and snakes. What is Abduction?

I have: Pretty Pet Salon (don't hate...It's good for my ADHD and focus lol )
Words with Friends
Coin Pirate
Plants vs Zombies
Bubble Shooter
Mouse Trap


----------



## harri

I loooove words with friends!!!!!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Abduction is just a quick game where you make cows jump, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> I loooove words with friends!!!!!! :)

What is it?


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag ask your next door neighbour to borrow some money till dh gets home its an emergency :) lol


----------



## harri

Scrabble online with people! I kick my husbands ass at it! Lol x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> I loooove words with friends!!!!!! :)

IKR! It is so much fun! Harri what is your username? We could play together! Mine is kninewife of course :winkwink:

Anyone else that plays I would love to play with you too!

Dmom..you should get this one...it is so much fun...just like scrabble! All you need to have is the person's username...not even their phone number!


----------



## wanabeamama

supermario cart online we play against people all over the world lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Abduction is just a quick game where you make cows jump, lol.

bahahaha...that sounds so silly! I bet I would love it...gonna go get it now!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> supermario cart online we play against people all over the world lol

Really? What phone format are you playing on? Like is it from the Iphone App store or can you get it on the Android Market?


----------



## dachsundmom

I will get words with friends this evening!


----------



## harri

I have found you :) x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I will get words with friends this evening!

YAY!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> I have found you :) x

Got it!!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will get words with friends this evening!
> 
> YAY!:happydance:Click to expand...

Found you! I am angrybirdsaddict.


----------



## Icca19

Mammag if you have been holding off from using the little girls room than you should be at FMU status lol


----------



## MrsStutler

Wow, had to read back through a ton of pages...I probably missed stuff still. 

@Mammag- maybe those OPKs are lucky or magical or something....hmmmm once they are sent to you then you end up pregnant? Either way GOOD LUCK and find something to pee on woman!

@Wannabe-How are you feeling? I hope things are going better:hugs:

I had to do everything from my phone yesterday so I didn't get to give the full update. My ticker is still wrong, but it's probably closer to the truth. The doc was thinking I was at 7 1/2 weeks by my LMP but once I explained the whole ridiculous journey she changed it. She didn't give me an exact due date but said it would probably be late Feb. or early March. I was hoping the doctors appointment would make me feel better but now I'm just even more anxious.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will get words with friends this evening!
> 
> YAY!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Found you! I am angrybirdsaddict.Click to expand...

Got it...It's your turn first!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ooh...Mammag! pee on an OPK and see what it says!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I will have to play later. My car needs to be towed, lol. It is stuck in park!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I will have to play later. My car needs to be towed, lol. It is stuck in park!

WTF?? How does that happen?


----------



## wanabeamama

MrsStutler said:


> Wow, had to read back through a ton of pages...I probably missed stuff still.
> 
> @Mammag- maybe those OPKs are lucky or magical or something....hmmmm once they are sent to you then you end up pregnant? Either way GOOD LUCK and find something to pee on woman!
> 
> @Wannabe-How are you feeling? I hope things are going better:hugs:
> 
> I had to do everything from my phone yesterday so I didn't get to give the full update. My ticker is still wrong, but it's probably closer to the truth. The doc was thinking I was at 7 1/2 weeks by my LMP but once I explained the whole ridiculous journey she changed it. She didn't give me an exact due date but said it would probably be late Feb. or early March. I was hoping the doctors appointment would make me feel better but now I'm just even more anxious.

stillgot alot of pain and tenderness in my abdomen but at home now lay in bed :)
aww i was hoping to see an unltrasound pic from you :sad: have you got a date for an utrasound??? I always thought pregnancy was dated by your last period ?? What is LMP? X


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will have to play later. My car needs to be towed, lol. It is stuck in park!
> 
> WTF?? How does that happen?Click to expand...

IDK, but a tow truck just hauled it off to the dealer, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will have to play later. My car needs to be towed, lol. It is stuck in park!
> 
> WTF?? How does that happen?Click to expand...
> 
> IDK, but a tow truck just hauled it off to the dealer, lol.Click to expand...

That sucks! Well hopefully it's not too pricey to fix!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will have to play later. My car needs to be towed, lol. It is stuck in park!
> 
> WTF?? How does that happen?Click to expand...
> 
> IDK, but a tow truck just hauled it off to the dealer, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> That sucks! Well hopefully it's not too pricey to fix!Click to expand...

Yeah, tell your DH it's a Jeep product on the back of a tow truck right now!


----------



## MrsStutler

wanabeamama said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> Wow, had to read back through a ton of pages...I probably missed stuff still.
> 
> @Mammag- maybe those OPKs are lucky or magical or something....hmmmm once they are sent to you then you end up pregnant? Either way GOOD LUCK and find something to pee on woman!
> 
> @Wannabe-How are you feeling? I hope things are going better:hugs:
> 
> I had to do everything from my phone yesterday so I didn't get to give the full update. My ticker is still wrong, but it's probably closer to the truth. The doc was thinking I was at 7 1/2 weeks by my LMP but once I explained the whole ridiculous journey she changed it. She didn't give me an exact due date but said it would probably be late Feb. or early March. I was hoping the doctors appointment would make me feel better but now I'm just even more anxious.
> 
> stillgot alot of pain and tenderness in my abdomen but at home now lay in bed :)
> aww i was hoping to see an unltrasound pic from you :sad: have you got a date for an utrasound??? I always thought pregnancy was dated by your last period ?? What is LMP? XClick to expand...

Uhg, hope you feel better. When I was younger I had two cysts burst so I know the pain well and it's not fun stuff. I was hoping for the ultrasound too but she said we probably wouldn't see anything but "my beautiful uterus". Usually they do go by your last period (LMP=last menstrual period) but because my cycle was so weird and I got the positive test so late we kind of have to adjust accordingly. Hope you feel better!:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will have to play later. My car needs to be towed, lol. It is stuck in park!
> 
> WTF?? How does that happen?Click to expand...
> 
> IDK, but a tow truck just hauled it off to the dealer, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> That sucks! Well hopefully it's not too pricey to fix!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, tell your DH it's a Jeep product on the back of a tow truck right now!Click to expand...

Oh wow! What kind of jeep do you have?


----------



## dachsundmom

@Kninewife- it's actually a Chrysler, which is the same company as Jeep, lol. I just figured you could throw salt in his wounds. I want to trade it in for a Grand Cherokee or a hard top Wrangler, which I might just do now.


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> @Kninewife- it's actually a Chrysler, which is the same company as Jeep, lol. I just figured you could throw salt in his wounds. I want to trade it in for a Grand Cherokee or a hard top Wrangler, which I might just do now.

Oh goodness. I'm glad that DH doesn't get onto this forum. He is a parts advisor for our local Chrysler Jeep Doge and Subaru store. I get to hear all about cars everyday when he gets home from work. Once he gets going on anything Jeep/Chrysler/Dodge related it never stops....and I know nothing of cars...I asked him what a transmission does and he actually laughed at me.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> @Kninewife- it's actually a Chrysler, which is the same company as Jeep, lol. I just figured you could throw salt in his wounds. I want to trade it in for a Grand Cherokee or a hard top Wrangler, which I might just do now.

bahaha....The boy does love his jeeps! I really want to trade in my Expedition for a Commander...I think that would be the only Jeep vehicle that would fit my space needs. As it is we can't all go somewhere as a family in any of his jeeps..We always have to take my truck if all the kids are with us.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @Kninewife- it's actually a Chrysler, which is the same company as Jeep, lol. I just figured you could throw salt in his wounds. I want to trade it in for a Grand Cherokee or a hard top Wrangler, which I might just do now.
> 
> Oh goodness. I'm glad that DH doesn't get onto this forum. He is a parts advisor for our local Chrysler Jeep Doge and Subaru store. I get to hear all about cars everyday when he gets home from work. Once he gets going on anything Jeep/Chrysler/Dodge related it never stops....and I know nothing of cars...I asked him what a transmission does and he actually laughed at me.Click to expand...

Jeeps and Jeep parts are just about all my dh thinks about!:haha:


----------



## MrsStutler

USAFKnineWife said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @Kninewife- it's actually a Chrysler, which is the same company as Jeep, lol. I just figured you could throw salt in his wounds. I want to trade it in for a Grand Cherokee or a hard top Wrangler, which I might just do now.
> 
> Oh goodness. I'm glad that DH doesn't get onto this forum. He is a parts advisor for our local Chrysler Jeep Doge and Subaru store. I get to hear all about cars everyday when he gets home from work. Once he gets going on anything Jeep/Chrysler/Dodge related it never stops....and I know nothing of cars...I asked him what a transmission does and he actually laughed at me.Click to expand...
> 
> Jeeps and Jeep parts are just about all my dh thinks about!:haha:Click to expand...

We should get them together sometime...they would probably go on forever!:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @Kninewife- it's actually a Chrysler, which is the same company as Jeep, lol. I just figured you could throw salt in his wounds. I want to trade it in for a Grand Cherokee or a hard top Wrangler, which I might just do now.
> 
> Oh goodness. I'm glad that DH doesn't get onto this forum. He is a parts advisor for our local Chrysler Jeep Doge and Subaru store. I get to hear all about cars everyday when he gets home from work. Once he gets going on anything Jeep/Chrysler/Dodge related it never stops....and I know nothing of cars...I asked him what a transmission does and he actually laughed at me.Click to expand...
> 
> Jeeps and Jeep parts are just about all my dh thinks about!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> We should get them together sometime...they would probably go on forever!:haha:Click to expand...

Probably so....He even has a "forum" that he goes on for his jeeps!:haha:


----------



## harri

Hey guys! My temp hasn't moved from this morning dammit!!! Does this mean I haven't ovulated? This sucks ass! X


----------



## mammag

Okay, supper has been served! I asked DH to bring me home and HPT and he brought me home roses :) Pretty pink ones! He wants me to just wait for tomorrow :( Boo, he's probably right though. But I will be taking his card in the morning and testing if my temp is still high! 

Dmom, that sux your broke down!! Is the tow truck guy hot at least? :devil: Lol :)

Harri, it doesn't matter, your temp will go up during the night!! 

Wanabe, I'm sorry you are still feeling bad :( Hope you feel better soon!

Knifewife, mine is the same way with motorcycles, he has forums and magazines and could talk about them his whole life if I would listen!!


----------



## mammag

Just took my temp after I read Harri's post and it's 99.2! Maybe I'm actually ill or something!


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Just took my temp after I read Harri's post and it's 99.2! Maybe I'm actually ill or something!

i cant wait for tomorrow :) fx for another bfp :) yey to dh for pretty pink roses how sweet :):flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @Kninewife- it's actually a Chrysler, which is the same company as Jeep, lol. I just figured you could throw salt in his wounds. I want to trade it in for a Grand Cherokee or a hard top Wrangler, which I might just do now.
> 
> Oh goodness. I'm glad that DH doesn't get onto this forum. He is a parts advisor for our local Chrysler Jeep Doge and Subaru store. I get to hear all about cars everyday when he gets home from work. Once he gets going on anything Jeep/Chrysler/Dodge related it never stops....and I know nothing of cars...I asked him what a transmission does and he actually laughed at me.Click to expand...

Lol. You can tell him the springs in my shift lock have snapped.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @Kninewife- it's actually a Chrysler, which is the same company as Jeep, lol. I just figured you could throw salt in his wounds. I want to trade it in for a Grand Cherokee or a hard top Wrangler, which I might just do now.
> 
> bahaha....The boy does love his jeeps! I really want to trade in my Expedition for a Commander...I think that would be the only Jeep vehicle that would fit my space needs. As it is we can't all go somewhere as a family in any of his jeeps..We always have to take my truck if all the kids are with us.Click to expand...

I was an Expedition driver and I miss it.


----------



## dachsundmom

@mammag- anything over 99 I consider a low grade fever; from what your coverline was, I think this is just too high.:hugs:

I was getting in the car to leave work to get my Tamoxifen and it wouldn't go into reverse, lol. Since I work with my dad, of course it turned into a lecture and went downhill from there; the tow truck driver was not hot, but since he is one of my contracts at work, they showed up right away!

My DH is having a meltdown over the SE of the TMX.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> @mammag- anything over 99 I consider a low grade fever; from what your coverline was, I think this is just too high.:hugs:
> 
> I was getting in the car to leave work to get my Tamoxifen and it wouldn't go into reverse, lol. Since I work with my dad, of course it turned into a lecture and went downhill from there; the tow truck driver was not hot, but since he is one of my contracts at work, they showed up right away!
> 
> My DH is having a meltdown over the SE of the TMX.

What are they? Multiples? lol


----------



## dachsundmom

No. It's more about how badly I might feel on it, but I tried to explain that I am not taking it long term for cancer treatment.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

How odd that a drug used to treat breast cancer can cause uterine cancer? That doesn't sound right....


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> How odd that a drug used to treat breast cancer can cause uterine cancer? That doesn't sound right....

Tell me about it and women who are TTC shouldn't take it, lol. But ,since I am not taking it during O time, I guess it's not an issue. :wacko:


----------



## mammag

Do you only take it for the 5 days?


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Do you only take it for the 5 days?

Yes. Cd3-7, just like Clomid. Oh, my monitor came today! :happydance:


----------



## harri

I'm just ready to give up...... :( I didn't ovulate. 

The doctor won't help, my body gives me all the signs of ov and then it doesn't happen. I just honestly do not know where the hell I can go from here!!!!! X


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> I'm just ready to give up...... :( I didn't ovulate.
> 
> The doctor won't help, my body gives me all the signs of ov and then it doesn't happen. I just honestly do not know where the hell I can go from here!!!!! X

maby you could try angus castus that regulates everthing hormones and so on.
or yam you can get that in tablet form from holland and barret,
Eating Wild Yams: It is believed that the town of Igbo-Ora in Africa has the largest instance of women conceiving twins. This is often attributed to their diet of a certain wild yam known as cassava. Although the exact cause has not been ascertained by medical studies, it is believed that the peelings of this yam contain a chemical which aids hyperovulation.

enjoy your holiday sweety and try not to worrie were all here to help :hugs:


----------



## harri

I'm going to buy some agnus castus today and start taking it on holiday x


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> I'm just ready to give up...... :( I didn't ovulate.
> 
> The doctor won't help, my body gives me all the signs of ov and then it doesn't happen. I just honestly do not know where the hell I can go from here!!!!! X

:hugs: Your doctor is a dumbas*!


----------



## dachsundmom

My body hates me, this is the longest LP I have ever had!


----------



## harri

Have you tested today dmom? X


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Have you tested today dmom? X

No, I really don't see the need to; everything tells me that I am just waiting on the witch to show.


----------



## harri

Do you feel like AF is on the way?


----------



## Icca19

Aww I'm sorry harri....why did the doc say that?
Did they run any tests?


----------



## wanabeamama

Dmom and mammag i expect to see tests today:)


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> I'm going to buy some agnus castus today and start taking it on holiday x

:happydance::happydance: yey! i took it early last year and there was a huge difference in my cycles by the 3rd month :)
i have just bought some rasberry leaf tea :)


----------



## dachsundmom

For a minute I thought I had a squinter; who am I kidding! Lol :wacko:


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to buy some agnus castus today and start taking it on holiday x
> 
> :happydance::happydance: yey! i took it early last year and there was a huge difference in my cycles by the 3rd month :)
> i have just bought some rasberry leaf tea :)Click to expand...

How many did you take per day? Did you stop once you'd ovulated? Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to buy some agnus castus today and start taking it on holiday x
> 
> :happydance::happydance: yey! i took it early last year and there was a huge difference in my cycles by the 3rd month :)
> i have just bought some rasberry leaf tea :)Click to expand...
> 
> How many did you take per day? Did you stop once you'd ovulated? XxClick to expand...

i just took one a day i opened the capsuel and put it in green tea after my dinner i didnt stop taking after ovulation as i didnt know at the time that you are supposed to stop after ovulation,
or if you dont like green tea (supposed to help cm) you could try it with rasberry leaf tea im having a cup now its quite nice :)


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 227572
> 
> 
> View attachment 227573
> 
> 
> For a minute I thought I had a squinter; who am I kidding! Lol :wacko:

im sure i can see somthing on the bottom one but the pic is too small on my screen,
do you have the un edited version?


----------



## harri

Thanks so much! I'm taking evening primrose oil too for my cm! 
I just took my first agnus castus! Yay! 

Looks like it will be opks that I'll be taking with me on holiday! 
This time tomorrow I will be at the Spanish villa chilling :) x


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Thanks so much! I'm taking evening primrose oil too for my cm!
> I just took my first agnus castus! Yay!
> 
> Looks like it will be opks that I'll be taking with me on holiday!
> This time tomorrow I will be at the Spanish villa chilling :) x

yey :happydance: have you still got your digis mine just arrived but im only going to use them if my doctor gives my progesterone cream tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Thanks so much! I'm taking evening primrose oil too for my cm!
> I just took my first agnus castus! Yay!
> 
> Looks like it will be opks that I'll be taking with me on holiday!
> This time tomorrow I will be at the Spanish villa chilling :) x

well if your relaxing on holiday the eggy might want to come out yey holiday sex baby wooohooo


----------



## wanabeamama

ooo we might ovulate at the same time i ovulate in 7 days :)


----------



## dachsundmom

This is the best I can do here at work.


----------



## dachsundmom

Click on the pic, it might enlarge for you.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Have you tested today dmom? X
> 
> No, I really don't see the need to; everything tells me that I am just waiting on the witch to show.Click to expand...

Hmmm....:blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227572
> 
> 
> View attachment 227573
> 
> 
> For a minute I thought I had a squinter; who am I kidding! Lol :wacko:
> 
> im sure i can see somthing on the bottom one but the pic is too small on my screen,
> do you have the un edited version?Click to expand...

I know you don't want to hear it but I did too...:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hmmm what? Lol. I'm just waiting.


----------



## dachsundmom

It's the same test, photographed twice. Both within the time frame.


----------



## wanabeamama

dmoms test
 



Attached Files:







2011-06-29_08-18-42_467.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Hmmm what? Lol. I'm just waiting.

I know...I am tired of being Debbie Downer....I wanna be Ollie Optimistic!:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> dmoms test

^^^WSS...right there ^


----------



## mammag

Aww, Harri, I wonder what that is about?? It looks like you've tried to ovulate several times, but just haven't for some reason. 

Dmom- I can't really see your test, the pic is just too far away!!

CD1 for me guys :( On to the next cycle...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Aww, Harri, I wonder what that is about?? It looks like you've tried to ovulate several times, but just haven't for some reason.
> 
> Dmom- I can't really see your test, the pic is just too far away!!
> 
> CD1 for me guys :( On to the next cycle...

BOO! Really? So sorry Mammag:hugs:

At least we are still in the same week on our cycles! (see here is me trying to be OO instead of DD!)


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you guys, that can see the pic, telling me that you REALLY can see something or are you hoping? Lol

So sorry mammag...

I want CD1!


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Aww, Harri, I wonder what that is about?? It looks like you've tried to ovulate several times, but just haven't for some reason.
> 
> Dmom- I can't really see your test, the pic is just too far away!!
> 
> CD1 for me guys :( On to the next cycle...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: booo to the witch :(


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag-
will you tweak it? I know it's small, but now I'm concerned.


----------



## wanabeamama

i do see something i tried to tweek it but im not on my usual laptop im at work lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok so....I've been taking the soy. Started it CD2 and will stop on CD6. We are going to Jackson (TN) on Thursday to see the in-laws. I adore my MIL...my FIL is a dickface...We don't get along much...Probably cause I have stood up to him and most people won't. Anyhoo...They don't know that we are TTC...matter of fact we would probably get the what for if they knew. So...I will probably need to start using my OPK's while I am there since I O'd early last cycle and probably will again this cycle due to the soy...Plus we will start having sex tonight all the way up to day before O. Even though we have had sex while at in-laws house I am kinda freaking out how I am going to hide all of this from his mom....the OPK's, the BBT on the nightstand, oh and this forum. I take my laptop with me and am on it a bit while I am there...there isn't much to do and we usually sit around while dh does chores for his parents that they can't do anymore...I just forsee this being a really weird trip...Thank goodness it's only about 4 1/2 hours away and dh said that we can come back early if I want. I am also spazzing out about leaving my cat for the first time...but that's a whole other rant...OH JEEZ!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Are you guys, that can see the pic, telling me that you REALLY can see something or are you hoping? Lol
> 
> So sorry mammag...
> 
> I want CD1!

Unless I've lost my marbles (which is entirely possible) and have something in my eyes then yes I think I see something. TBH though...you see it IRL and we don't so only you truly know what is actually there....:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it's a squinter, but IDK anymore! I should've started spotting yesterday, but all I have is creamy CM. I am sad.

Will your neighbors watch the cat or just take it.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I think it's a squinter, but IDK anymore! I should've started spotting yesterday, but all I have is creamy CM. I am sad.
> 
> Will your neighbors watch the cat or just take it.

I don't trust any of my neighbors. He is an inside cat. Taking him would be too much of a pain...litter box and all. Dh says he will be fine but this will be the first time that he will be alone since we got him and I am worried that he won't understand. I am going to get him an automatic feeder for his food but he is used to sleeping with us and getting treats before bed and sitting in my lap and all that...Dh thinks I am being silly but he wouldn't leave his dog all alone now would he:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

My cat is strictly indoors and travels with us, lol. I also use an automatice feeder now, I just have to put it up on a dresser so the damn dogs don't eat the food. You might want to board her. The pet hotel at Petsmart is fab!

Now I am so freaked out by that test. I shouldn't have done it. I just need to bleed.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> My cat is strictly indoors and travels with us, lol. I also use an automatice feeder now, I just have to put it up on a dresser so the damn dogs don't eat the food. You might want to board her. The pet hotel at Petsmart is fab!
> 
> Now I am so freaked out by that test. I shouldn't have done it. I just need to bleed.

I thought about boarding too...don't think dh would go for it. I just worry if we take him that the in-laws won't take too well to him...and if he gets outside then I would be devastated as I think he would run away. He has never been outside. 

I wouldn't know what to think about the test either....I was like you..not optimistic at all...but you just never know...When is AF due?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

BTW....I emailed FR and told them how shitty their tests were and they just emailed me back saying that they sent me free coupons for their tests...lol


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My cat is strictly indoors and travels with us, lol. I also use an automatice feeder now, I just have to put it up on a dresser so the damn dogs don't eat the food. You might want to board her. The pet hotel at Petsmart is fab!
> 
> Now I am so freaked out by that test. I shouldn't have done it. I just need to bleed.
> 
> I thought about boarding too...don't think dh would go for it. I just worry if we take him that the in-laws won't take too well to him...and if he gets outside then I would be devastated as I think he would run away. He has never been outside.
> 
> I wouldn't know what to think about the test either....I was like you..not optimistic at all...but you just never know...When is AF due?Click to expand...

I paid $11 a night to board, it is worth the peace of mind. Do you have a sticker on your door that tells police/fire where to look for your cat if you're not there...like favorite hiding places?

AF should've started anytime during the last two days. I only have an 11-12 day LP. So I am either screwed up or I OV later than I thought.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> BTW....I emailed FR and told them how shitty their tests were and they just emailed me back saying that they sent me free coupons for their tests...lol

I am on it!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> BTW....I emailed FR and told them how shitty their tests were and they just emailed me back saying that they sent me free coupons for their tests...lol
> 
> I am on it!Click to expand...

Beware though that they ask for the "lot number" and serial number under the barcode on the box when you email them....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My cat is strictly indoors and travels with us, lol. I also use an automatice feeder now, I just have to put it up on a dresser so the damn dogs don't eat the food. You might want to board her. The pet hotel at Petsmart is fab!
> 
> Now I am so freaked out by that test. I shouldn't have done it. I just need to bleed.
> 
> I thought about boarding too...don't think dh would go for it. I just worry if we take him that the in-laws won't take too well to him...and if he gets outside then I would be devastated as I think he would run away. He has never been outside.
> 
> I wouldn't know what to think about the test either....I was like you..not optimistic at all...but you just never know...When is AF due?Click to expand...
> 
> I paid $11 a night to board, it is worth the peace of mind. Do you have a sticker on your door that tells police/fire where to look for your cat if you're not there...like favorite hiding places?
> 
> AF should've started anytime during the last two days. I only have an 11-12 day LP. So I am either screwed up or I OV later than I thought.Click to expand...

Maybe your LP just got longer? Or it is possible that you OV'd a day or so later...

I might look into the boarding...Did you say it was PetSmart? I'll ask when I go up there to get food today.


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, not every Petsmart location has a pet hotel, but they will recommend one for you or ask your vet. It is a lot cheaper than you'd think. I have the numbers from the box at home, so I will tell them.


----------



## harri

I know it sucks ! Oh well I hope I ov soon! Damn Mammag - hate that witch!!!!! :hugs:

Well I just had a call from my dad to say my 54 year old uncles gf just had a baby and didn't know she was pregnant!!!! My dad has had to take him to buy a Moses basket and things because he hasn't a clue what to do! It's crazy!!! Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I am done playing with it; I think I made it worse! Lol. :wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> I know it sucks ! Oh well I hope I ov soon! Damn Mammag - hate that witch!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Well I just had a call from my dad to say my 54 year old uncles gf just had a baby and didn't know she was pregnant!!!! My dad has had to take him to buy a Moses basket and things because he hasn't a clue what to do! It's crazy!!! Xxx

Oh wow! :shock:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 227654
> 
> 
> I am done playing with it; I think I made it worse! Lol. :wacko:

What did you do to it? It is blurry...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227654
> 
> 
> I am done playing with it; I think I made it worse! Lol. :wacko:
> 
> What did you do to it? It is blurry...Click to expand...

I tried to tweak it! Lol. I'll play some more.


----------



## dachsundmom

I quit with the pic. It is a waste of time! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I quit with the pic. It is a waste of time! Lol

Or you could just take another one...:blush:

Did you use FMU with that one?


----------



## dachsundmom

That was 3MU after after my morning two cups of coffee.


----------



## dachsundmom

Now I am just playing, lol! :thumbup:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Look here....Can you NOT see that faint line? Even on that one I see it....I must be f&c%ing crazy!


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> Look here....Can you NOT see that faint line? Even on that one I see it....I must be f&c%ing crazy!

me too:thumbup:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/062911113716.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't see anything!


----------



## dachsundmom

I never see anything!


----------



## mammag

Sorry guys, I went to download Dmom's pic and my computer crashed and went all blue screen on me, not sure what happened but my neighbor fixed it for me.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Like I said....only you know for sure since you can see it IRL!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Like I said....only you know for sure since you can see it IRL!

I'm saying BFN. I am supposedly 14DPO now and it would show darker.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Sorry guys, I went to download Dmom's pic and my computer crashed and went all blue screen on me, not sure what happened but my neighbor fixed it for me.

So my BFN took down your computer! Lol :blush:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, I went to download Dmom's pic and my computer crashed and went all blue screen on me, not sure what happened but my neighbor fixed it for me.
> 
> So my BFN took down your computer! Lol :blush:Click to expand...

Lol, No, it had already downloaded, I was getting ready to open up picnik and it just went down, I'm not sure what happened :shrug:

I wish the :witch: would just COME already!!! My temp dropped way below coverline today, but she always starts in the morning, I don't even have a little tinge of pink in my CM :cry: I'm so ready for this cycle to be OVER already!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I am lost. I thought this was CD for you?


----------



## mammag

I assumed it was when I saw the 97.1 on my BBT this morning, put a panty liner on and everything, AF is usually so prompt, first thing when I wake up on 14dpo, temp drops and she shows. But like I said yesterday, she hates me, and she's really fu**ing with me this cycle.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

^^^WSS


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you going to test to put your mind at ease?


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/14dpo.jpg


----------



## mammag

A nice grey line :(


----------



## dachsundmom

I see a line! I can see them on yours, not on mine!


----------



## mammag

Even BD last night to help bring AF on!


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't see grey!


----------



## Icca19

was that test resukts read within the time frame mammg?
And Dmom......why the 3MU? Isn't FMU better?


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> was that test resukts read within the time frame mammg?
> And Dmom......why the 3MU? Isn't FMU better?

Because it was a last minute thing, lol. I wasn't even going to do it because I know I am not pregnant.


----------



## mammag

Yeah, I just took it and snapped the pic. If AF doesn't arrive by bedtime tonight I will get DH to go get me an FRER.


----------



## mammag

Maybe that dark line I had on the FRER was due to a chemical pregnancy, that could cause my AF to be f'ed up, and it would make more sense than an FRER giving me a pretty pink evap line :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

I agree.


----------



## mammag

I mean, I've got nothing, no cramps no CM, no nothing :( This sux.


----------



## wanabeamama

i keep seeing the words chemical pregnancy but i have no idea what one is?


----------



## dachsundmom

Fertilized egg, but doesn't stick. Women ususally don't know about them, that's the drawback to early testing.


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> i keep seeing the words chemical pregnancy but i have no idea what one is?

Yup, WSS, it usually means something was wrong with the egg or the sperm, it implants but does not develop any further so is immediately shed. It has no affect on fertility either, or so I've read.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> i keep seeing the words chemical pregnancy but i have no idea what one is?
> 
> Yup, WSS, it usually means something was wrong with the egg or the sperm, it implants but does not develop any further so is immediately shed. It has no affect on fertility either, or so I've read.Click to expand...

It doesn't. :hugs:

Trust me on this one, lol.


----------



## mammag

I didn't know you could send FRER a complaint online, I just sent them a nasty message :growlmad: lol, chemical or not I'm gonna get me some free tests.


----------



## dachsundmom

I wish I had never tested this morning! lol


----------



## mammag

It's enough to drive you crazy, How long is your LP usually?


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> It's enough to drive you crazy, How long is your LP usually?

11-12 days max. Always.


----------



## mammag

Maybe you did ovulate later than we thought, when did your OPK's go negative?


----------



## dachsundmom

Not until Thursday night


----------



## harri

I'm packed https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/43b9356d.jpg
Woop woop!

It seems there are a few of us in limbo land at the mo!! :)

I just checked my temp, this morning it was 96.98 and now it's 98.25. My temps don't usually fluctuate much during the day. I hope today was a fall back temp! 

Xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/14dpo.jpg

I see it...:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

So who's in an who's out anymore? Lol

And someone tell me when I OV!


----------



## harri

Take it back - temp is back down. They clearly do fluctuate lol xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Take it back - temp is back down. They clearly do fluctuate lol xxx

Take it once a day and stop! Lol

When are you leaving?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I didn't know you could send FRER a complaint online, I just sent them a nasty message :growlmad: lol, chemical or not I'm gonna get me some free tests.

Yup go to their site and go to "contact us". I'm pretty sure that they get nasty grams alot!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> I'm packed https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/43b9356d.jpg
> Woop woop!
> 
> It seems there are a few of us in limbo land at the mo!! :)
> 
> I just checked my temp, this morning it was 96.98 and now it's 98.25. My temps don't usually fluctuate much during the day. I hope today was a fall back temp!
> 
> Xxx

Harri...I am in LOVE with your luggage! We use one of dh's pelican cases for our luggage! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well I am on CD4 and on day number 3 of taking the soy...no side effects from it so far.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well I am on CD4 and on day number 3 of taking the soy...no side effects from it so far.

Very nice!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I am on CD4 and on day number 3 of taking the soy...no side effects from it so far.
> 
> Very nice!Click to expand...

Ok so I started off with 160 mg one CD2 and CD3...I figured since 80 mg of soy should equate to 50 mg of Clomid...I doubled it. So today on CD4 through CD6 I will be taking 240 mg of soy...That should be 150 mg?


----------



## harri

Dmom - I leave 10pm your time - 3am my time! OK no temping for me lol!

Kninewife - I looove my luggage too, although its battered from being manhandled in Egypt in March! Grrr!!! :( DH hates dragging round a hot pink case :rofl: xx


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I am on CD4 and on day number 3 of taking the soy...no side effects from it so far.
> 
> Very nice!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so I started off with 160 mg one CD2 and CD3...I figured since 80 mg of soy should equate to 50 mg of Clomid...I doubled it. So today on CD4 through CD6 I will be taking 240 mg of soy...That should be 150 mg?Click to expand...

That seems high to me, but go for it!


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Dmom - I leave 10pm your time - 3am my time! OK no temping for me lol!
> 
> Kninewife - I looove my luggage too, although its battered from being manhandled in Egypt in March! Grrr!!! :( DH hates dragging round a hot pink case :rofl: xx

:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

well off to the docs in the morning :/ i really hope i dont have to beat the drugs out of her lol no seriously she better give me somthing for progesterone ofi will kick ass :grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> well off to the docs in the morning :/ i really hope i dont have to beat the drugs out of her lol no seriously she better give me somthing for progesterone ofi will kick ass :grr:

I agree. This is ridiculous! :growlmad:


----------



## harri

I also agree!!!!! :( xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I just can't stop POAS, lol. It's time to quit. :wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I guess you don't want me to say that I swear on my dinner that I think I see something....


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I guess you don't want me to say that I swear on my dinner that I think I see something....

On which pic?


----------



## wanabeamama

i see somthing on the in invert pic and posibly on the other but i cant make it bigger on my phone :(


----------



## dachsundmom

I can see something IRL; not an evap, bc it was well within the time frame. I don't know what to think. :cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

i think its frer time :D fx


----------



## wanabeamama

have you been temping? I cant see your chart :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> i think its frer time :D fx

I know as soon as I buy more, AF will show.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think its frer time :D fx
> 
> I know as soon as I buy more, AF will show.Click to expand...

well go quick wihle i still have the witch in a headlock haha


----------



## dachsundmom

LOL. Took a few months off of temping; set the chart up for the next cycle....


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls how has everyone been?
Iv had a hell of a day today(super stressfull) I'm hoping it doesn't affect anything
I'm 6DPO now and I'm trying SO hard not to symptom spot but to day I had to take my contacts out (had to when I was prego with DS) have a major headach and my nipples and perky and super sensistive right now. 
Iv made my mind up that ill be testing first thing in the morning Friday! (I'm so anxious!) 

Dmom I can't see a thing with my phone sorry :-(

Wannabe good luck with that progesterone ! (Got my fingers crossed it works!) 

Mammag how you feeling? Any AF yet (I noticed you think it might be chemical) what can cause that? Like will it make you irregular?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I guess you don't want me to say that I swear on my dinner that I think I see something....
> 
> On which pic?Click to expand...

sorry...the last one


----------



## mammag

It seems like I can see something on your tests too Dmom. Can you see anything IRL? Sorry if you already answered, I just skimmed through all of the posts :blush:


----------



## mammag

Oh, and the :witch: is here full force :( DH is on his way home with Soy Iso, can't decide if I'm going to start it today or tomorrow, I'm just going all out with it this cycle, I figure WTH, I'm broken anyway, so if it does screw up my cycle it doesn't really matter, I'll just know not to take it again!


----------



## mammag

Oh and Mrs. S! The OPK's came!!! Thank you :hugs: My DH thought it was really sweet and wanted me to say thank you for him too :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> It seems like I can see something on your tests too Dmom. Can you see anything IRL? Sorry if you already answered, I just skimmed through all of the posts :blush:

I think I can, but I just don't know. It's not an evap, bc it was taken in the three minute mark.I tried to tweak and made it worse, lol.

I did digi OPK and the lines were darker on that than I expected, but not positive.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Oh, and the :witch: is here full force :( DH is on his way home with Soy Iso, can't decide if I'm going to start it today or tomorrow, I'm just going all out with it this cycle, I figure WTH, I'm broken anyway, so if it does screw up my cycle it doesn't really matter, I'll just know not to take it again!

I wouldn't say broken at all, but I think CD2 for the soy.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So maybe you should do another HPT?? :winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and the :witch: is here full force :( DH is on his way home with Soy Iso, can't decide if I'm going to start it today or tomorrow, I'm just going all out with it this cycle, I figure WTH, I'm broken anyway, so if it does screw up my cycle it doesn't really matter, I'll just know not to take it again!
> 
> I wouldn't say broken at all, but I think CD2 for the soy.Click to expand...

Yeah most people do it either CD3-7 or CD5-9 but some do it CD2-6...that is what I did. Tonight is my 3rd night on soy CD4...


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and the :witch: is here full force :( DH is on his way home with Soy Iso, can't decide if I'm going to start it today or tomorrow, I'm just going all out with it this cycle, I figure WTH, I'm broken anyway, so if it does screw up my cycle it doesn't really matter, I'll just know not to take it again!
> 
> I wouldn't say broken at all, but I think CD2 for the soy.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah most people do it either CD3-7 or CD5-9 but some do it CD2-6...that is what I did. Tonight is my 3rd night on soy CD4...Click to expand...

I just read that you should not take more than 200 mg of the Soy Iso. Here's the article if you wanna read it. 

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a25234421/soy_isoflavones_for_dummies


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and the :witch: is here full force :( DH is on his way home with Soy Iso, can't decide if I'm going to start it today or tomorrow, I'm just going all out with it this cycle, I figure WTH, I'm broken anyway, so if it does screw up my cycle it doesn't really matter, I'll just know not to take it again!
> 
> I wouldn't say broken at all, but I think CD2 for the soy.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah most people do it either CD3-7 or CD5-9 but some do it CD2-6...that is what I did. Tonight is my 3rd night on soy CD4...Click to expand...
> 
> I just read that you should not take more than 200 mg of the Soy Iso. Here's the article if you wanna read it.
> 
> https://community.babycenter.com/post/a25234421/soy_isoflavones_for_dummiesClick to expand...

Thank you:hugs: This is actually one place I haven't read something on it.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and the :witch: is here full force :( DH is on his way home with Soy Iso, can't decide if I'm going to start it today or tomorrow, I'm just going all out with it this cycle, I figure WTH, I'm broken anyway, so if it does screw up my cycle it doesn't really matter, I'll just know not to take it again!
> 
> I wouldn't say broken at all, but I think CD2 for the soy.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah most people do it either CD3-7 or CD5-9 but some do it CD2-6...that is what I did. Tonight is my 3rd night on soy CD4...Click to expand...
> 
> I just read that you should not take more than 200 mg of the Soy Iso. Here's the article if you wanna read it.
> 
> https://community.babycenter.com/post/a25234421/soy_isoflavones_for_dummiesClick to expand...

Soy for Dummies....I'm a dummy you say?:winkwink: hahaha...Don't make me break out the :ninja: on you!! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> So maybe you should do another HPT?? :winkwink:

I did, lol. The lines aren't getting any stronger or showing any change. I just don't know.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok question..I am on my last day of AF; well if you can really call it that...just light spotting. Anyhoo...dh and I BD this morning (around noon). Well about 10 minutes ago I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was some very apparent EWCM tinged with pink blood. Dh's sperm is "globby and cloudy" not like this...this was clear and flexible...stretchy...Is this EWCM? How is that? Or could it just be semen obscured CM? I am pretty sure 99% of it fell out when I went to the bathroom right after sex...hmmm :shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> So maybe you should do another HPT?? :winkwink:
> 
> I did, lol. The lines aren't getting any stronger or showing any change. I just don't know.Click to expand...

Digital? If there is a line then a digital should work right? A faint line doesn't mean that you won't get a result on digital....just saying:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok question..I am on my last day of AF; well if you can really call it that...just light spotting. Anyhoo...dh and I BD this morning (around noon). Well about 10 minutes ago I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was some very apparent EWCM tinged with pink blood. Dh's sperm is "globby and cloudy" not like this...this was clear and flexible...stretchy...Is this EWCM? How is that? Or could it just be semen obscured CM? I am pretty sure 99% of it fell out when I went to the bathroom right after sex...hmmm :shrug:

You are sure it was stretchy?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> So maybe you should do another HPT?? :winkwink:
> 
> I did, lol. The lines aren't getting any stronger or showing any change. I just don't know.Click to expand...
> 
> Digital? If there is a line then a digital should work right? A faint line doesn't mean that you won't get a result on digital....just saying:blush:Click to expand...

The big fat "not pregnant" might do me in, lol. And my car is still sitting at the Jeep dealership. DH has refused to go out. :growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ok question..I am on my last day of AF; well if you can really call it that...just light spotting. Anyhoo...dh and I BD this morning (around noon). Well about 10 minutes ago I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was some very apparent EWCM tinged with pink blood. Dh's sperm is "globby and cloudy" not like this...this was clear and flexible...stretchy...Is this EWCM? How is that? Or could it just be semen obscured CM? I am pretty sure 99% of it fell out when I went to the bathroom right after sex...hmmm :shrug:
> 
> You are sure it was stretchy?Click to expand...

Yup...cause I was shocked by seeing it so I sat there and rubbed in through my fingers...and it was stretchy for sure...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> So maybe you should do another HPT?? :winkwink:
> 
> I did, lol. The lines aren't getting any stronger or showing any change. I just don't know.Click to expand...
> 
> Digital? If there is a line then a digital should work right? A faint line doesn't mean that you won't get a result on digital....just saying:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> The big fat "not pregnant" might do me in, lol. And my car is still sitting at the Jeep dealership. DH has refused to go out. :growlmad:Click to expand...

You can't drive his car? The question is...Is it better knowing or not knowing?:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Of course I can drive his car, lol. Here's the thing; I live in a very small town shere everyone knows everyone, so I don't go to buy them here locally myself bc I know everyone who works at Wally or Kroger, lol. Even the uscan chick, lol. So I send him bc he isn't from these parts.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Of course I can drive his car, lol. Here's the thing; I live in a very small town shere everyone knows everyone, so I don't go to buy them here locally myself bc I know everyone who works at Wally or Kroger, lol. Even the uscan chick, lol. So I send him bc he isn't from these parts.

Ah I see....I would whine until my dh went out for them then...well that's what I would do...lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Pee on an OPK and see if you are starting to surge early.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Pee on an OPK and see if you are starting to surge early.

Could I possibly this early? that would be insane!!! But ok...will do....


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ok question..I am on my last day of AF; well if you can really call it that...just light spotting. Anyhoo...dh and I BD this morning (around noon). Well about 10 minutes ago I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was some very apparent EWCM tinged with pink blood. Dh's sperm is "globby and cloudy" not like this...this was clear and flexible...stretchy...Is this EWCM? How is that? Or could it just be semen obscured CM? I am pretty sure 99% of it fell out when I went to the bathroom right after sex...hmmm :shrug:
> 
> You are sure it was stretchy?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup...cause I was shocked by seeing it so I sat there and rubbed in through my fingers...and it was stretchy for sure...Click to expand...




USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Pee on an OPK and see if you are starting to surge early.
> 
> Could I possibly this early? that would be insane!!! But ok...will do....Click to expand...

It would be rare, but totally possible.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

What is the time limit on IC OPK's?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ok question..I am on my last day of AF; well if you can really call it that...just light spotting. Anyhoo...dh and I BD this morning (around noon). Well about 10 minutes ago I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was some very apparent EWCM tinged with pink blood. Dh's sperm is "globby and cloudy" not like this...this was clear and flexible...stretchy...Is this EWCM? How is that? Or could it just be semen obscured CM? I am pretty sure 99% of it fell out when I went to the bathroom right after sex...hmmm :shrug:
> 
> You are sure it was stretchy?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup...cause I was shocked by seeing it so I sat there and rubbed in through my fingers...and it was stretchy for sure...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Pee on an OPK and see if you are starting to surge early.Click to expand...
> 
> Could I possibly this early? that would be insane!!! But ok...will do....Click to expand...
> 
> It would be rare, but totally possible.Click to expand...



bahahahaha...someone learned how to double quote!!:happydance:

BTW...I only have 4 IC OPK's left!! WTF?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> What is the time limit on IC OPK's?

I go with 10 minutes, but I have noticed that they don't really darken that much over time.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well I just peed on one and there is a faint second line so I don't expect it to go any darker..it is still really wet though...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well I just peed on one and there is a faint second line so I don't expect it to go any darker..it is still really wet though...

Do you normally get a second line all cycle?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I just peed on one and there is a faint second line so I don't expect it to go any darker..it is still really wet though...
> 
> Do you normally get a second line all cycle?Click to expand...

Can't really say....all the OPK's I've done were CD8-12 and they all had lines up until CD11 when I got the positive...Other than that I have never used them before.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here it is...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/341485e2-orig.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I just peed on one and there is a faint second line so I don't expect it to go any darker..it is still really wet though...
> 
> Do you normally get a second line all cycle?Click to expand...

Do some people not get second lines all throughout? Is it weird to get that second line during AF?


----------



## dachsundmom

Ummmm, you might want to do another tomorrow and see if that line darkens.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Ummmm, you might want to do another tomorrow and see if that line darkens.

Are you f&cking serious? I will but come on...really?


----------



## dachsundmom

I carry second lines all my cycle, except while AF, lol. I have no idea on this one. I a sure it is your normal pattern and you just don't know it. I was just shocked bc you can really see that line.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I carry second lines all my cycle, except while AF, lol. I have no idea on this one. I a sure it is your normal pattern and you just don't know it. I was just shocked bc you can really see that line.

Yeah I have no idea about that or not. I just figured there was always two lines and that they just got darker throughout...:shrug:

I guess at this rate I am going to have to go buy more OPK's sooner and definately use them while at the in-laws:dohh:


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls just checked in on this post before I call it a night and just wanted too add that I get a second line all the way through my cycle. I started using OPKs on the 11th CD and saw a line every day, they eventually got darker and if you look at my chart I got a + then tested a few days later and got anothrt
My temp shifted after that so i assumed I ovulated a (blood work for my progesterone on sat will hopefully prove that I did) 
I bet if I went and did one now at 6DPO it would show something lol I just don't want to confuse myself and second guess my chart. 

Did you start they soy yet?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> Hey girls just checked in on this post before I call it a night and just wanted too add that I get a second line all the way through my cycle. I started using OPKs on the 11th CD and saw a line every day, they eventually got darker and if you look at my chart I got a + then tested a few days later and got anothrt
> My temp shifted after that so i assumed I ovulated a (blood work for my progesterone on sat will hopefully prove that I did)
> I bet if I went and did one now at 6DPO it would show something lol I just don't want to confuse myself and second guess my chart.
> 
> Did you start they soy yet?

Yes I started it on CD2 and now I am CD4...so this is my third day on it. I just don't understand why I have EWCM now...I could be mistaken but it was clear and stretchy....:shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

ok just got back from the doctors..........no progesterone cream :sad:
but she has sent me for cd21 bloods and cd2 bloods and refering me to a fertility specialist 
i feel really sad we really wanted to do this on our own :cry: 
so i guess this cycle is gona be a washout also they want oh to go for a SA :/ when i have mentioned it before he got all defensive and said theres nothing wrong with my sperm grrr men and there swimmers, 
heres the question this cd21 test does it make a difference if you have shorter cycles or not? she also said that bbt charts are not 100% reliable so she wants to check me properly even wants to check im ovulating even though i have pos opk's and crosshairs,
but i guess shes just doing a proper job of it :)
wow im so bummed i have to see the fertility specialist :( but we want a baby sooooooo much ill do whatever it takes just hope oh will agree to the SA i will let you know tonight.


----------



## dachsundmom

@wanabe- that is actually really good news! The CD21 test shouldn't be a problem, as long as you don't have AF at the time.

My doc says the same thing about BBT; not that it is useless, but it isn't exact science either because of the margin of user error. Once you find out for sure that you OV, BBT becomes much more reliable.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> @wanabe- that is actually really good news! The CD21 test shouldn't be a problem, as long as you don't have AF at the time.
> 
> My doc says the same thing about BBT; not that it is useless, but it isn't exact science either because of the margin of user error. Once you find out for sure that you OV, BBT becomes much more reliable.

i just checked on my last chart and my temp was low on cd21 :/ so i guess its time for help x


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes it is...take it from me, if I had gotten all of the help sooner, I would be pregnant by now, lol. It really doesn't matter how you get there, but OH really needs to get checked. It does no good for you to swallow a whole bunch of pills if there is an underlying issue with him as well.


----------



## dachsundmom

CD1 here! Which is actually ok!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> @wanabe- that is actually really good news! The CD21 test shouldn't be a problem, as long as you don't have AF at the time.
> 
> My doc says the same thing about BBT; not that it is useless, but it isn't exact science either because of the margin of user error. Once you find out for sure that you OV, BBT becomes much more reliable.

CD1??:cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> CD1 here! Which is actually ok!

I know you say you are ok...but still :cry::hugs: 

Ok so what days do you take the Tamoxifen? When do you start using your monitor?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

BTW...I won't really be able to get on much today..I am supposed to be packing right now..:wacko: But I will be able to pop on later after we get there....It's only a 4 hour drive (without all the bathroom/snack breaks). Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

awww stupid witch :(
well i hope its ust not too long till we get to see someone :)


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> CD1 here! Which is actually ok!
> 
> I know you say you are ok...but still :cry::hugs:
> 
> Ok so what days do you take the Tamoxifen? When do you start using your monitor?Click to expand...

I really crushed, bc I say saw another line with my FMU, but it is definitely AF. Monitor tomorrow and Tamoxifen on Saturday. Please have a safe drive. :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Aw :hugs: sorry Dmom :( 

I hope this does better for me today, I had such a hard time getting on B&B yesterday, couldn't hardly get it to do anything all day!


----------



## mammag

So with the Soy, Tomoxifen, Monitors, temping and lucky OPK's it sounds like we're all giving it all this cycle!! Statistics ladies, at least one of us will wind up with a :bfp: next to our names!


----------



## dachsundmom

It was hard for me too, but I needed the distraction. lol

I hope this is it for all of us. BTW< I really think the doubled B vitamins legthened my LP. But I did start tempting again this morning. I don't do it quite lby the book, but my method has always worked for me.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ok question..I am on my last day of AF; well if you can really call it that...just light spotting. Anyhoo...dh and I BD this morning (around noon). Well about 10 minutes ago I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was some very apparent EWCM tinged with pink blood. Dh's sperm is "globby and cloudy" not like this...this was clear and flexible...stretchy...Is this EWCM? How is that? Or could it just be semen obscured CM? I am pretty sure 99% of it fell out when I went to the bathroom right after sex...hmmm :shrug:
> 
> You are sure it was stretchy?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup...cause I was shocked by seeing it so I sat there and rubbed in through my fingers...and it was stretchy for sure...Click to expand...

I've read that lots of the women, or even most for that matter, get a ton of EWCM in Soy cycles, it increases your estrogen, which causes EWCM. I'm not sure what it means in the O department though, but I would definitely keep using the OPK's every day from here on out. I'm going to start using them as soon as AF goes too, cuz I don't know what this soy is going to do and if it makes me O early I don't wanna miss it!


----------



## mammag

I took an OPK yesterday and had a pretty dark line, but I don't know what mine usually look like during AF so I didn't pay much attention to it.


----------



## dachsundmom

I do them all month and normally don't get anything but a very faint line during AF.


----------



## mammag

Just took another, lol, cuz peeing on things is my passion :haha: It's lighter than yesterdays, but only a shade. I'll post it for your viewing pleasure :)


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/cd2opk.jpg


----------



## Icca19

Good morning girls
Dmom I'm sorry the witch arrived (you too mammag) 
USAKninewife good luck this cycle (as well as everyone else too) 
Wannabe if you have longer cycles than the 21CD test wouldn't be a good time ti test (that's what I just had done)
They checked my progesterone atCD21. When I went in on that day for blood work I told the nurse it was pointless to check the progesterone because I didn't have a + OPK and my temps haven't spiked (aka I didn't o yet) 
The progesterone is susposed to be checked days after you O so it has time to build up in your system
They took the blood work anyways at CD22 and CD24 or CD25 the results were 0.2 and 0.5 (they wnt to see at lest 10.0)
I had a +OPK and my temp spike over the weekend (and now I'm getting pms or pregnancy symptoms) so I called the drs on Tuesday and explained everything and I'm having my progesterone checked on Saturday (CD33) 
I hope the levels are higher this time. Last cycle was 40days and the 2 before that were 33 and 31 days. So I'm either going to get AF within the next week or so or a + HPT. I'm giving myself until CD40 this cycle before ill start thinking humm somethings not right. So I'm not going to stress this holiday weekend (or try not to lol)

I hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Icca19

Oh! And I did a HPT and a OPK this moring 

The HPT was neg
And the OPK had a second line.....not super dark but def there and very visable

Idk what to think now...


----------



## mammag

You're completely covered in the BD department to Icca :) Fx'd SOOO tight for you!!


----------



## dachsundmom

@Icca- this sounds good!

@mammag- that OPK is scary, lol. Test everyday I guess.


----------



## Icca19

Mammag that's exactly what my OPK looked like this morning! 
Actually it was darker! 

Ah I wish I knew how to up load a pic!

Yeah DH and I are covering all grounds in the BD department lol so even if I did O late were covered  
I just really wanted a + HPT before the 4th of July. If I go to my mother in laws party over the weekend and NOT have a beer she's going to notice and she going to know why ....then ill have to hear:
Are you pergo? Have you been trying? Try this try that, don't do this don't do that. Blah blah blah


----------



## mammag

Oh you know I will! Lol. Let's see if I can't get me a Soy Bean this month!!


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> Mammag that's exactly what my OPK looked like this morning!
> Actually it was darker!
> 
> Ah I wish I knew how to up load a pic!
> 
> Yeah DH and I are covering all grounds in the BD department lol so even if I did O late were covered
> I just really wanted a + HPT before the 4th of July. If I go to my mother in laws party over the weekend and NOT have a beer she's going to notice and she going to know why ....then ill have to hear:
> Are you pergo? Have you been trying? Try this try that, don't do this don't do that. Blah blah blah

Lol, gotta love mother in law's, mines a trip too. You can always send your pics to my photobucket and I'll post them for you!


----------



## dachsundmom

Getting ready to hit up Amazon for new supplies, lol. I don't like the wondfo at all.


----------



## mammag

I'll be back in a little bit girls, I'm cramping like a mad woman, gonna go soak in a hot bath :(


----------



## Icca19

oh and yesterday when my sister in law and I went to Pittsburg yesterday (that's why I was so stressed) but that's anotherf story lol
Any who...she told me that she had her IUD (or some other name that begins with a M) removed because her and my brother in law are going to have another one.
She's like super fertile so I bet she's knocked up with in the next month or two....and ill be left behind...again

My sis and best friend both are prego and I'm still TTC. I REALLY hope that we came get prego together. It would be super cool and grandma would be SO excited....but that's wishfull thinking


----------



## Icca19

Ok mammag ill send those picks in a little bit
Enjoy your bath

I was going to shower but the park maintaintence guy just knocked on the door and imformed me of a water leak under the trailer and I can't use the water
Talk about trying to stay stress free...every day there's something new
Last week my car was my headache...now we don't have water :-( wtf


----------



## dachsundmom

That sucks!


----------



## Icca19

Yeah it does....we need to move :-( I hate moving


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Yeah it does....we need to move :-( I hate moving

Do you get nervous during a storm?


----------



## Icca19

Nope! Not at all. I grew up in FL so im used to the crazy thunderstorms 
When we get storms here in Erie its nothing to be scared of...unless its a blizzard lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you have water yet?


----------



## Icca19

No I won't until DH gets home. 
The park maintaintenceguy won't shut the water off "he's not allowed to" so its leking out under the trailer. DH has to shut off the main water supply and go to home depo to get SOMETHING to fix it ( I hope) 
I really don't like the fact that the water is just causing a hug amount of water to spew out under the trailer. The ground everywhere out side is wet

Oh and I called DH to let him know what's going on and his phone was in the bathroom
So now I have no way to get a hold of him :-( and I just haved to wait
I called his boss and left him. A message but there busy working so he'd prob hasn't gotten it yet. 

Idk what to do. I'm trying really really hard to not get all worked up....its getting difficult. I can't win anymore :-(


----------



## Icca19

oh mammag I sent those pics to your photo bucket a little bit ago  tell me what you think ladies


----------



## mammag

Can't you go turn off the main valve? Lol, I know it's probably a mess under there but it's better than swimming in your own front yard!


----------



## mammag

Icca's OPK & HPT

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/20110630110347.jpg


----------



## mammag

That OPK is super dark!


----------



## wanabeamama

icca my cycles are only 25_26 days do you think cd21 will be ok?

Also ladies i have a question i dont know weather to bother using opk's this cycle and just chart ?


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> icca my cycles are only 25_26 days do you think cd21 will be ok?
> 
> Also ladies i have a question i dont know weather to bother using opk's this cycle and just chart ?

You should definitely still use OPK's, charting will only tell you AFTER you've ovulated, which doesn't do you much good in the timing department. And the CD21 blood tests are based off of the "average" 28 day cycle and are meant to be taken at 7 dpo, when progesterone levels peak, and if you are charting you can know which day is 7 dpo for sure and just schedule your appt. for that day.


----------



## Icca19

No he wouldnt, I asked him to because DH wasn't here and he said he's not autherized to do that. So I just went inside to call DH and his phones home...figures lol

And yes it is super dark, its making me super nervous that all screwed up. Iv had so much stress lately could that be the cause? 
Now I have no idea when I ovulated. 
If I showed you my test from the weekend it doesn't make sence at all

Wannabe if your cycles are only like 28 than CD21 is fine. When do you usually O? CD18?


----------



## mammag

She typically O's CD11 I believe. If I remember right anyway!


----------



## Icca19

Yeah I'm about 7DPO now so if I ovulated last weekend that's good timing to have my progeesterone checked at CD33


----------



## dachsundmom

That OPK is a definite positive.

Wanabe- keep testing and I think CD21 is fine.


----------



## mammag

Yeah Icca, I would keep testing, but looking at your chart I really think you already ovulated! So don't worry about it and see what your temps do over the next few days.


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> icca my cycles are only 25_26 days do you think cd21 will be ok?
> 
> Also ladies i have a question i dont know weather to bother using opk's this cycle and just chart ?
> 
> You should definitely still use OPK's, charting will only tell you AFTER you've ovulated, which doesn't do you much good in the timing department. And the CD21 blood tests are based off of the "average" 28 day cycle and are meant to be taken at 7 dpo, when progesterone levels peak, and if you are charting you can know which day is 7 dpo for sure and just schedule your appt. for that day.Click to expand...

oh ok luckily i can go to a walk_in centre so i dont need an appointment :) 
i dont think i could survive not opk'ing lol i already bought digis lol i also just realised that im taking pregnacare conception tablets and the last time i took them i ovulated 2 days later :/ so maby i shuld listen to mammag :)


----------



## mammag

The Soy has given me energy? Is that normal, I don't think I've read that one.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> The Soy has given me energy? Is that normal, I don't think I've read that one.

Have you heard about the placebo effect? Lol. Stop SSing, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, I can't be symptom spotting! I'm not even over AF yet!!


----------



## mammag

I was really waiting for it to make me sick or give me a headache, but I haven't gotten either of those, knock on wood.


----------



## mammag

Ha! Just looked it up and people take it just for low energy!! Lol, so it's not all in my head :)


----------



## dachsundmom

You were SSing for SE...so it's SS all cycle? Lol


----------



## Icca19

Lol now I'm going to be testing every day with OPKs and HPTs oh boy

I'm thinking about the soy next cycle (if there is one) 
I meet with my Dr after the holiday so we'll see what happens. He wasn't to look at my progesterone and have DH go in for a SA (same thing as you wannabe) 

Oh! My DHs cousin came over and shut the water off....yey!


----------



## mammag

Lmao, hell yeah, I'll be O SS, then pg SS, then AF SS... Is there anything else I can SS for? :rofl: no, I'm totally kidding, I'm going to try not to go crazy, times going to start flying in a week or so anyway when we start the move.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lmao, hell yeah, I'll be O SS, then pg SS, then AF SS... Is there anything else I can SS for? :rofl: no, I'm totally kidding, I'm going to try not to go crazy, times going to start flying in a week or so anyway when we start the move.

Just get rid of the relaxed title...we all have issues, lol! :haha:


----------



## mammag

Lmao, I know right! I think we do pretty good though to be honest. We keep each other at least a little sane :)


----------



## Icca19

LMAO ain't that the truth!

At the moment I'm hidding out in the living room, with a broom,from the monster of a wasp that's in my kitchen.
Can't take a shower....no water
Can't make lunch....my kitchens infested

I swear there are forces that work against me


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> LMAO ain't that the truth!
> 
> At the moment I'm hidding out in the living room, with a broom,from the monster of a wasp that's in my kitchen.
> Can't take a shower....no water
> Can't make lunch....my kitchens infested
> 
> I swear there are forces that work against me

It's time to leave and go out for lunch!


----------



## mammag

Lmao, wasp, water, that's two, so watch out for a snake on your porch or something for the always fun #3!


----------



## Icca19

Ok I'm going to be brave and go get him! (I tried once, hence the broom) but that [email protected]%er is fast! 

I need my DH today :-(


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Ok I'm going to be brave and go get him! (I tried once, hence the broom) but that f[email protected]%er is fast!
> 
> I need my DH today :-(

I kill all bugs with a can of hairspray, lol. I have one that is delegated just for insects. lol


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I'm going to be brave and go get him! (I tried once, hence the broom) but that [email protected]%er is fast!
> 
> I need my DH today :-(
> 
> I kill all bugs with a can of hairspray, lol. I have one that is delegated just for insects. lolClick to expand...

Lol @ hairspray! Add a lighter to that and you can't lose!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I'm going to be brave and go get him! (I tried once, hence the broom) but that [email protected]%er is fast!
> 
> I need my DH today :-(
> 
> I kill all bugs with a can of hairspray, lol. I have one that is delegated just for insects. lolClick to expand...
> 
> Lol @ hairspray! Add a lighter to that and you can't lose!Click to expand...

I have to make my own fun dammit!


----------



## Icca19

That's it! I'm packing my bags and going over to grandmas for a shower and lunch


----------



## mammag

Yay for Grandmas!! I wish I could see my Grandma :( I haven't seen anyone in my family since we came down here.


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> That's it! I'm packing my bags and going over to grandmas for a shower and lunch

Smart girl!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Yay for Grandmas!! I wish I could see my Grandma :( I haven't seen anyone in my family since we came down here.

No one comes down to visit now that it's FL?


----------



## mammag

Lol, that's exactly what I said!! I'm like it's an excuse to come stay in Florida for FREE!! But no takers just yet, everyone is busy with their own lives.


----------



## Icca19

I know how you feel but reverse it
I haven't seen my family in FL since I moved to PA, 15 years ago :-(

Oh by grandma I mean my mother in law, the kids know her as grandma so its habbit lol


----------



## mammag

We're supposed to go up there either just before or just after the move to visit. We still have a bunch of stuff in storage that we didn't bring right away because we moved to a furnished (and smaller) apartment. So we have to go up there and get that, I'm seriously wishing that we could just leave it though! Let one of those storage bidding guys clean it out, we can buy all that crap again, and the forever long drive either way makes me wanna puke just thinking about it.


----------



## dachsundmom

@mammag- you're coming here?


----------



## mammag

Yup, camden, Oh is where his dad is and we'll be there, probably Franklin, OH for a day or so and then KY to see my family.


----------



## Icca19

Oh I know where franklin is...I think. 
Is it close to Erie or on the lake?


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Oh I know where franklin is...I think.
> Is it close to Erie or on the lake?

I though you went to MIL's, lol


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> Oh I know where franklin is...I think.
> Is it close to Erie or on the lake?

Um, I don't think either, it's a small town just next to Middletown, OH. I'm not good with directions though, but it's well south of Dayton, right smack in between Dayton and Cincinnati.


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I am going to do a FR CD3 test, lol.


----------



## augustluvers

Hey Mammag! Thanks for getting back to me on my page :hugs:

I was thinking of starting it tonight or tomorrow. I didn't want to start too soon since I have an HSG scheduled for cd10 and I don't want to ovulate before that. So maybe I'll try cd 3-7. I usually don't ovulate until past cd100 when I'm not taking Clomid, so I hope that the Soy helps me ovulate sooner.

I read somewhere on this thread that you want to test with OPK ealier as to catch that positive opk just in case you do ovulate sooner... I'm thinking of doing the same. I don't want to miss that egg


----------



## mammag

augustluvers said:


> Hey Mammag! Thanks for getting back to me on my page :hugs:
> 
> I was thinking of starting it tonight or tomorrow. I didn't want to start too soon since I have an HSG scheduled for cd10 and I don't want to ovulate before that. So maybe I'll try cd 3-7. I usually don't ovulate until past cd100 when I'm not taking Clomid, so I hope that the Soy helps me ovulate sooner.
> 
> I read somewhere on this thread that you want to test with OPK ealier as to catch that positive opk just in case you do ovulate sooner... I'm thinking of doing the same. I don't want to miss that egg

Definitely start the OPK's earlier, I was just reading a thread yesterday on another forum where a lady tried soy who didn't usually ovulate till CD 100+ completely missed her O at around CD22 because she was not expecting it. They say to start OPK'ing 3 days after your last pill just like you would with Clomid.


----------



## mammag

Here comes the rain! Accompanied by the worlds loudest thunder! I love the rain storms here, except for when it knocks out the cable.


----------



## wanabeamama

ok i have just called oh to ask whats for dinner and yey hes in a good mood so i can go home and tell him what the doc said thismorning and then bring up the sore subject of SA i really hope he takes it well :)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> ok i have just called oh to ask whats for dinner and yey hes in a good mood so i can go home and tell him what the doc said thismorning and then bring up the sore subject of SA i really hope he takes it well :)

If you explain that your doc might be hesitant to do anything without his SA, he might be more willing. :thumbup:


----------



## mammag

Just called my sister, she's having a girl, wants to name her Paylon Grace after me :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Just called my sister, she's having a girl, wants to name her Paylon Grace after me :cry:

Sweet Jesus! Who is the dad and is Paylon after Palin? Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hi ladies! Just finished reading through all I have missed. I am on my phone since we are still driving. One hour to go! So I told dh that later after we get there that I am gonna have to go to the dollar store to get more opk's since I am down to 5 now. Don't know how I'm gonna get passed his mom wanting to go! I will properly reply to everyone's posts when I am on my laptop since its hard to remember all I want to say with so many posts since I last got on. Hope everyone is having a good day and hope your day getaway better Icca! Until later ...:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Where's your cat?


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Just called my sister, she's having a girl, wants to name her Paylon Grace after me :cry:
> 
> Sweet Jesus! Who is the dad and is Paylon after Palin? LolClick to expand...

Paylon is after his mom, the 'father' he's the 20 something that lives with his mom that she cheated on her husband with and got pregnant by first but aborted and then when her husband found out they split and she moved in with him. Lol, gotta love the family drama queen.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> ok i have just called oh to ask whats for dinner and yey hes in a good mood so i can go home and tell him what the doc said thismorning and then bring up the sore subject of SA i really hope he takes it well :)
> 
> If you explain that your doc might be hesitant to do anything without his SA, he might be more willing. :thumbup:Click to expand...

well recently he has being asking quedtions and saying hes worried it will never happen so we shall see :)
the bad news is its Mcdonalds tonight i wont be home till 9pm and oh not long before me hehehe


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Just called my sister, she's having a girl, wants to name her Paylon Grace after me :cry:
> 
> Sweet Jesus! Who is the dad and is Paylon after Palin? LolClick to expand...
> 
> Paylon is after his mom, the 'father' he's the 20 something that lives with his mom that she cheated on her husband with and got pregnant by first but aborted and then when her husband found out they split and she moved in with him. Lol, gotta love the family drama queen.Click to expand...

Again, Sweet Jesus!


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> ok i have just called oh to ask whats for dinner and yey hes in a good mood so i can go home and tell him what the doc said thismorning and then bring up the sore subject of SA i really hope he takes it well :)
> 
> If you explain that your doc might be hesitant to do anything without his SA, he might be more willing. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> well recently he has being asking quedtions and saying hes worried it will never happen so we shall see :)
> the bad news is its Mcdonalds tonight i wont be home till 9pm and oh not long before me heheheClick to expand...

So, do you own your own salon?


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> ok i have just called oh to ask whats for dinner and yey hes in a good mood so i can go home and tell him what the doc said thismorning and then bring up the sore subject of SA i really hope he takes it well :)
> 
> If you explain that your doc might be hesitant to do anything without his SA, he might be more willing. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> well recently he has being asking quedtions and saying hes worried it will never happen so we shall see :)
> the bad news is its Mcdonalds tonight i wont be home till 9pm and oh not long before me heheheClick to expand...
> 
> So, do you own your own salon?Click to expand...

yes i do :-D


----------



## dachsundmom

@wanabe- that is so cool! I live at mine it seems; I am one of those that can never decide on a haircolor! Lol


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls just checked in for a min....

Wannabe good luck with the SA conversation, my DH is the same way and I need him to test when and if AF shows up (within the next week) its a touchy subject too

Dmom I check the site from my phone, so I can talk to you gals whenever 

Mammag I miss those FL thunderstorms ....little green right now lol 

UASKninewife I know how you feel I think the same way when I'm down to my last 3 OPKs I start to panic haha I. Have 12 OPKs and 2 HPTs (ones an early response) I'm saving that one. I broke down and used one of the dollar store ones this morning 


Well I'm off to a funeral for my DHs 18 yr old cousin :-( 
Its been a bad day and a bad week. 
If AF is late ill know why


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:Icca


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> @wanabe- that is so cool! I live at mine it seems; I am one of those that can never decide on a haircolor! Lol

:rofl: hahahahah oh no i had a client like that today i ended up running behind on appointments she made me tired lol


----------



## wanabeamama

omg im crying at americas got talent lol i havnt even ovulated yet lol


----------



## wanabeamama

awww i just had the convo about SA and it whent well he agreed right away but said he will go when he is off work in 3 weeks but he didnt complain he just said why can everyone else just have sex and get pregnant so why cant it just happen like that for us :( aww bless he really does get stressed about it x


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> Well I'm off to a funeral for my DHs 18 yr old cousin :-(
> Its been a bad day and a bad week.
> If AF is late ill know why

Oh man Icca :( I'm sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> awww i just had the convo about SA and it whent well he agreed right away but said he will go when he is off work in 3 weeks but he didnt complain he just said why can everyone else just have sex and get pregnant so why cant it just happen like that for us :( aww bless he really does get stressed about it x

Yay for compliant OH's!!!!! It was like pulling teeth with mine, I think it's more them being afraid that it's going to be a low count, somehow making them less of a man :shrug: Men are funny creatures.


----------



## mammag

I just had a nose bleed. I've maybe had 3 of those in my whole life (excluding nose bleeds caused by being hit in the face :) ), wonder what that was about?


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> awww i just had the convo about SA and it whent well he agreed right away but said he will go when he is off work in 3 weeks but he didnt complain he just said why can everyone else just have sex and get pregnant so why cant it just happen like that for us :( aww bless he really does get stressed about it x
> 
> Yay for compliant OH's!!!!! It was like pulling teeth with mine, I think it's more them being afraid that it's going to be a low count, somehow making them less of a man :shrug: Men are funny creatures.Click to expand...

he hasnt been complient in the past but i just said that the problem is most likeley me mut they just need to rule out problems with you first but even if there was somthing wrong with your man juice it can be easily fixed with the right vitamins lol
now its just a case of him actually going to the doc :)
wow whats the nosebleed about? Must be all that energy bursting out of your nose :/


----------



## mammag

Lol, IDK, I'm over exaggerating with the three, I'm thinking and I can really only remember 2; ever, and those were pretty close together. But I just felt something on my face and reached up to see what it was and it was blood running out of my dam nose! Lol. I have not a clue.


----------



## wanabeamama

maby its one of the side effects of the soy? Or maby it from the high pressure with the storms i sometimes have nosebleeds and headaches when we have storms :( 
or maby its a sighn lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, it can't be a sign of anything, lol, except AF is so heavy that it's comin out my nose! Rofl, that's gross. It might be the weather down here, my eyes are watery and stuff too, maybe I'm allergic to something down here and it's drying me out.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Where's your cat?

We left him at home with an auto feeder and my good friend is going to go by and check in on him tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well we are here...been here since abut 230 p.m. Dh and I went out to the Dollar Tree...damn place didn't even have 1 HPT let alone any OPK's so we went over to the Target...They had some pretty funky looking Target brand tests so I got the First Response OPK's the ones with 20 in the box. Here is the IC OPK and FR OPK from about 530 p.m. today...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/860c77dc-orig.jpg


BTW....I used SnapBucket to upload it from my phone to PB and wouldn't ya know it I acccidently shared it on FB....I about died when I figured it out...I quickly deleted it though...At leaset one person saw it...I am hoping no one else did...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

You can BARELY see a line on the IC and a faint line on the FR so I think that maybe that test yesterday was junk!


----------



## dachsundmom

FB! Your test landed on FB? Lol


----------



## MrsStutler

Heloooo ladies,

Hope everybody is doing good. Wannabe~that's great your DH is so willing to go ahead with the SA! Hoping for some good, easy, answers for ya!
Icca~so sorry to hear that :hugs: sending lots of hugs
USAkninewife~I got faint lines all the time on my OPKs no matter what point in the cycle I was at (although we all know how wonky it was) Got my fxd for you.

Well not too much new here, I'm getting a bit carried away with myself:wacko: as "the room" as DH keeps calling it is almost finished:dohh: I just can't help it and my mom is not helping either. 

I wanted to punch a delivery guy at work today. He was supposed to deliver a pallet of 44lb bags of dog food. The whole thing weighs 2,000lbs and when he came in I told him where I wanted it and he said "well if I had a power pallet jack that would be no problem but I can't push that stack all the way up to the door, don't you have somebody to push this with me? Can you?" I told him no I can't push it with him and he whined his way up the walkway and got the dang thing inside and then he said "I'm not pushing it any farther." and just set it down. So that left me to unload and move 2,000lbs of dog food. I wanted to say some very nasty things...but I kept my mouth shut. My boss is going to be furious when she finds out I lifted all that but the guy was being a dick and I just wanted him to go.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> FB! Your test landed on FB? Lol

Yeah and it was about as funny as stepping in dog shit...so yeah./.:dohh:


----------



## mammag

Omg, knifewife! FB! I woulda died I think, not to mention the million messages asking if I was pregnant that would come in about 3 seconds! 

Mrs. S!!! :growlmad: I don't care HOW annoying the 8th grade educated delivery man gets, ABSOLUTELY NO lifting 2,000 lbs of dog food, EVER again!! There, you have been chastised :) You gotta make sure to post pics of the babies room when you get it done! I wanna see EVERYTHING!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mrs.S-no more lifting and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## ChristinaG

MrsStutler said:


> So that left me to unload and move 2,000lbs of dog food. I wanted to say some very nasty things...but I kept my mouth shut. My boss is going to be furious when she finds out I lifted all that but the guy was being a dick and I just wanted him to go.

Just stumbled along this thread and I can't believe that! What a jackass! I would have :gun: him!


----------



## MrsStutler

Ok, ok, no more lifting...I got the point. He kept whining about how he was a great grandpa, seriously wanted to punch the guy. Uhg. 

I will try to take some pictures tomorrow. I get to work the next 3 days in a row (I'm working today too) so I won't be able to get online too much. DH laughs at me because I whine about having to work a whole 4 days in a row:haha: when he routinely works 6 in a row.


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> Ok, ok, no more lifting...I got the point. He kept whining about how he was a great grandpa, seriously wanted to punch the guy. Uhg.
> 
> I will try to take some pictures tomorrow. I get to work the next 3 days in a row (I'm working today too) so I won't be able to get online too much. DH laughs at me because I whine about having to work a whole 4 days in a row:haha: when he routinely works 6 in a row.

You can tell your DH that Chrysler did a fab job on my car! Towed it in for what turned out to be a recall, so free repair, and I left with a $481 bill, lol.


----------



## Icca19

Well I just wanted to say thank you everyone for the carring thoughts, it was a long and emotional night :-( 

Mrs.S I can't wait to see pic of the babys room! I bet its adorable! 

Okey dokey gals I'm calling it a night...talk to ya all tomorrow (lol that sounded so country)


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning ladies! I am bumping us back up so we don't get lost, lol!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good Morning!! How is everyone today??


----------



## USAFKnineWife

By the way...I think my BBT is broken...I took my temp this morning and it wouldn't even beep...ahhh!


----------



## wanabeamama

ugh i feel awfull today i have a really bad pain in my left ovary and im in a fowl mood i think it might be hunger rage its almost 2pm and i havnt had anything to eat at all until now im not happy when im hungry :~( so im eating as i type :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> ugh i feel awfull today i have a really bad pain in my left ovary and im in a fowl mood i think it might be hunger rage its almost 2pm and i havnt had anything to eat at all until now im not happy when im hungry :~( so im eating as i type :)

Aww..Hope you feel better soon!:hugs:

I am a first class bitch if I don't eat...Every time I get bitchy dh asks me if I want him to get me a snack:haha:

I am slightly crampy today. Today is my last day of Soy. So far no real side effects from it.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi gals-

@wanabe- I am so sorry you don't feel well! Hopefully you will get your answers soon. :hugs:

@AFwife- run to Wally! Lol

I hit the motherload at Kroger this morning...went to the sale bin and got 21 OPKs and 3 CB digi HPTs for $13! :happydance:


----------



## Icca19

OMG girls I'm freaking out right now !
I need some advice please:

Ok iv been POAS like crazy these last 4cycles (HPTs and OPKs) and I never, I mean NEVER got an evap (except with clear blues + or - ones) but I learned my lesson with those evil tests. So I just get the dollar tree ones ( I have a first response I'm saving) but anyways......

I took a dollar tree one this morning ( just like the other day) and there was nothing (within the time limit) but when I got home from taking DH to work and dropping Dominic off at daycare, I looked at the test again (I couldn't resist) there's a tiny hint of a line! 

I'm trying so hard not to freak out but iv been POAS for a while and I NEVER get an evap. 

Id test again but I'm out of cheap tests and I feel its pointless cuz I don't have FMU anymore
Ahhh I'm freaking out, I cad him (prob shouldn't have) but I needed to tell someone lol. And he knows first hand how ofen I test and what they usually look like

What do you girls think?


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca- I am not dashing your hope, but don't count it if it is not in the timeframe. Just test again...SMU is fine too.

This is getting exciting...it could be the start of something!


----------



## Icca19

I know I know but its so hard not to lol

The only test I have is that first response and I want to save it. Plus iv been drinking coffee and I'm all diluted lol 
I might try to hold my pee all day and simulate a FMU  
And ill def be going to the store sometime today to get a handfull of the dollar tree tests! I'm clearing the shelf at the store out! Haha


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> I know I know but its so hard not to lol
> 
> The only test I have is that first response and I want to save it. Plus iv been drinking coffee and I'm all diluted lol
> I might try to hold my pee all day and simulate a FMU
> And ill def be going to the store sometime today to get a handfull of the dollar tree tests! I'm clearing the shelf at the store out! Haha

I will be waiting for an update! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

i did digi opk cos of the cramps but it was O and there was only a very very faint linewhen i took it out :(but i have 5 days to go im just worried about these cramps ok ill stop moaning now lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> i did digi opk cos of the cramps but it was O and there was only a very very faint linewhen i took it out :(but i have 5 days to go im just worried about these cramps ok ill stop moaning now lol

You have every right to moan! I thought you weren't supposed to look at the lines? Lol. But, I do it too. :wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Hi gals-
> 
> @wanabe- I am so sorry you don't feel well! Hopefully you will get your answers soon. :hugs:
> 
> @AFwife- run to Wally! Lol
> 
> I hit the motherload at Kroger this morning...went to the sale bin and got 21 OPKs and 3 CB digi HPTs for $13! :happydance:

Say what?? That's amazing!!! I love sales!!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok so if my BBT kicks the bucket then I should replace it with the same brand right? I just don't get why it would stop working like that...I haven't had it long at all....


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok so if my BBT kicks the bucket then I should replace it with the same brand right? I just don't get why it would stop working like that...I haven't had it long at all....

If you can find the same brand, yes...but anything is better than nothing. And that sale I hit was at Kroger, lol.


----------



## mammag

Can't stay, it's my Tristen's 4th Birthday! We're having a party for him, he's so excited about the pinata :) I'll go through all the posts and catch up when everyone finally leaves. Have a good day guys!!


----------



## Aliciatm

have fun.. Happy birthday to your Tristen :)


----------



## MrsStutler

mammag said:


> Can't stay, it's my Tristen's 4th Birthday! We're having a party for him, he's so excited about the pinata :) I'll go through all the posts and catch up when everyone finally leaves. Have a good day guys!!

Have a fun time and Happy Birthday to your Tristen!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Happy birthday to the little guy!


----------



## mammag

Ha, a partial moment of peace!! 

Icca! You can ALWAYS send your pee stick pics to my photobucket and I'll post them for you!! Lol, I never let friends judge pee sticks alone :) 

What's everyone else doing?


----------



## mammag

And thank you for the Happy Birthday's :) I broke down and cried on DH last night :( They just keep getting BIGGER! It makes me sad.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> And thank you for the Happy Birthday's :) I broke down and cried on DH last night :( They just keep getting BIGGER! It makes me sad.

It gets to ya, doesn't it! Lol. My DD is starting high school. :cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> And thank you for the Happy Birthday's :) I broke down and cried on DH last night :( They just keep getting BIGGER! It makes me sad.

Just wanted to pop on and say Happy Birthday to your little man! :cake:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> And thank you for the Happy Birthday's :) I broke down and cried on DH last night :( They just keep getting BIGGER! It makes me sad.
> 
> It gets to ya, doesn't it! Lol. My DD is starting high school. :cry:Click to expand...


Wanna hear something just not right....My DD is about to turn 16 in August...I got pregnant with her at 16....:wacko: It scares the hell outta me! But I totally trust in the fact that she is a level headed young woman that knows what she wants in life and will not sacrifice her dreams just for sex. Thankfully so far she has put off a sexual relationship with her boyfriend. I commend her for that because where we came from it's the thing to do...to have a baby young.:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> And thank you for the Happy Birthday's :) I broke down and cried on DH last night :( They just keep getting BIGGER! It makes me sad.
> 
> It gets to ya, doesn't it! Lol. My DD is starting high school. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanna hear something just not right....My DD is about to turn 16 in August...I got pregnant with her at 16....:wacko: It scares the hell outta me! But I totally trust in the fact that she is a level headed young woman that knows what she wants in life and will not sacrifice her dreams just for sex. Thankfully so far she has put off a sexual relationship with her boyfriend. I commend her for that because where we came from it's the thing to do...to have a baby young.:wacko:Click to expand...

You should be proud! Is she driving yet?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> And thank you for the Happy Birthday's :) I broke down and cried on DH last night :( They just keep getting BIGGER! It makes me sad.
> 
> It gets to ya, doesn't it! Lol. My DD is starting high school. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanna hear something just not right....My DD is about to turn 16 in August...I got pregnant with her at 16....:wacko: It scares the hell outta me! But I totally trust in the fact that she is a level headed young woman that knows what she wants in life and will not sacrifice her dreams just for sex. Thankfully so far she has put off a sexual relationship with her boyfriend. I commend her for that because where we came from it's the thing to do...to have a baby young.:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> You should be proud! Is she driving yet?Click to expand...

She has her permit...Dh takes her driving...I do not....Other people driving freak me out!:wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

omg amaizing she conceived twice in 2 n a half weeks she is one in only 11 women that has ever done this i would do anything to conceive once never mind twice
 



Attached Files:







01072011865.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> omg amaizing she conceived twice in 2 n a half weeks she is one in only 11 women that has ever done this i would do anything to conceive once never mind twice

I've seen something like that before...Odd!:wacko:


----------



## MrsStutler

That is crazy! That happens with cats and dogs but in humans it's super duper rare, obviously.


----------



## dachsundmom

That is a freaky story!


----------



## mammag

Just googled that story cuz I wanted to read it, she'd been trying for THREE years to get pregnant! Lol, gives me hope :) I wonder if I'll get twins when I finally succeed!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

So is everyone tired from the party?


----------



## mammag

The boys are passed out now, Tristen just had a night terror :( It's so scary, he just screams and swats and smacks at things that aren't there and you can't wake him up. I hate those.


----------



## dachsundmom

How are you feeling today? Our thread has lost all PMA I think, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Look at you on our old lady thread! Lol :happydance:


----------



## mammag

I feel good! Ready for this Holiday weekend to be over so I can relax. I don't think we've lost our PMA, we all get a little down near AF time I think. I always feel like crap about the cycle coming up when the witch is here, but as soon as she's gone and I get to start OPK'ing and stuff again, I feel all better!


----------



## dachsundmom

I was ok with this one for some reason. You really should consider the Ovacue...it is so easy and if you temp, I think you can get away without the vaginal sensor.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Look at you on our old lady thread! Lol :happydance:

Huh? :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Look at you on our old lady thread! Lol :happydance:
> 
> Huh? :shrug:Click to expand...

Indigo's poll about when you got your BFP...she might have posted in more than one sopt, but I caught ya in the 35+, lol.


----------



## mammag

Oh, lol, she posted a link to it in here, I didn't even realize I was over there!


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, lol. No one cared, lol. She asked if you knew me.


----------



## mammag

Lol, shoulda paid more attention when I clicked on the link :blush:


----------



## mammag

It's the please answer my poll thread out there.


----------



## dachsundmom

I haven't ventured out 'there' very much these last few days. It's getting to me. I stay here and in the 35+ group. It's my safe place. Lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, I find myself out there less and less now that I have you guys :hugs: We're good for each other, and the stress levels out there just aren't good for anybody.


----------



## wanabeamama

ok i have entered my "fertile time" i should ov on wednesday but as i am taking the pregnacare conception tablets last time i took them (5 months ago) i oved 2 days late so heres the plan of :sex:
tonight........monday.........WEDNESDAY..........friday........sunday 
do you think that would be ok timing????
also i told oh that im not tracking ovulation this time because the docs doing tests so theres no piont that way he might relax a little :)


----------



## dachsundmom

@wanabe- why not Tuesday? Are you following a plan of some sort?


----------



## Grumblebea

GM ladies. How are you Dachsundmom? I should have joined this thread long ago, most talkative one on here.


----------



## dachsundmom

Well hello and welcome Grumble!

I am doing pretty well this morning. I am going to take my first dose of Tamoxifen as soon as I eat something, so we'll see how that goes.

How are you doing and anymore news after your horrible FS visit?


----------



## Grumblebea

Well not feeling hopeful this cycle, I Oed on left and thats my blocked tube. Have an appointment with FS that did my tubal reversal on Tuesday but DH and I are fighting and he says he doesn't want to ttc right now. Haaaa I have a few days to suck it up and be real nice so I can keep appointment LOL. What day are you on now?


----------



## Grumblebea

Ohhh you have chart posted now, someone else I can stalk haha.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Ohhh you have chart posted now, someone else I can stalk haha.

Yes, I sucked it up and went back to charting and started my Ovacue monitor yesterday. I have no idea if it works, but it is damn easy to use!

Does DH throw the 'let's wait' card whenever he gets upset or is this new?


----------



## Grumblebea

dachsundmom said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh you have chart posted now, someone else I can stalk haha.
> 
> Yes, I sucked it up and went back to charting and started my Ovacue monitor yesterday. I have no idea if it works, but it is damn easy to use!
> 
> Does DH throw the 'let's wait' card whenever he gets upset or is this new?Click to expand...

2nd time he did it, he did it last time we argued too. The problem is he wants it, he just doesn't want to do much about it. As long as he can do what he wants, he fine IE drink and smoke! ******* was lying to me about smoking and I busted him so he got mad cause he was busted. BTW he "quit" a little over 3 years ago or so I was told.


----------



## Grumblebea

**** is Bast... It blocked it out, I didn't mean to hijack your thread with my rant, sorry.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> **** is Bast... It blocked it out, I didn't mean to hijack your thread with my rant, sorry.

My dear, you are not hijacking the thread...this is why we have it! See all of the activity on it, it's to keep us all relatively sane. :wacko:

You can talk about anything you want, just not a whole lot of symptom spotting, lol.

I would be pissed about the smoking. And as a former smoker, I know it is hard, but so worth it in the end. :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

I have no symptoms to spot LOL so good there (for this thread anyhow).


----------



## Grumblebea

Dang left tube has got me so depressed. I learned a trick to check what side you O on (supposedly 75% accurate) and of course it's my left!


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Dang left tube has got me so depressed. I learned a trick to check what side you O on (supposedly 75% accurate) and of course it's my left!

I thought your previous doc told you the tube was clear? And I would think the CPs verify it.


----------



## Grumblebea

Had films FedXed to doc I'm seeing in Clearwater on Tues. Hope they get there in time due to holiday.


----------



## dachsundmom

I just looked at your chart; how long are your cycles normally?


----------



## Grumblebea

should be 25 days this cycle, 12 day LP. I usually O on day 12-14, 13 this cycle. AF due Tues or Wed. Think I want to do IUI (???)


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> should be 25 days this cycle, 12 day LP. I usually O on day 12-14, 13 this cycle. AF due Tues or Wed. Think I want to do IUI (???)

Have you tested yet? I am right there with you on the IUI and it might take some pressure off of your DH, well kinda, lol.

Is he willing to do it?


----------



## Grumblebea

As of yesterday...No (remember, I need to suck it up and be real sweet this weekend LOL). I am a poasa too and I have tested and BFN which is what I thought it would be this cycle. Crazy as it sounds, I had a psychic reading a few months back and she said July conception with a girl and that she would have very blonde hair and it is amazing how similar my children look alike. See pick of my 2 yo in avatar? My 17 yo DD has very blonde hair too. I don't really believe in them but MAN is that CREEPY??? She didn't see me or any pics.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> @wanabe- why not Tuesday? Are you following a plan of some sort?

i was going for the every other day thing but if i get my pos opk tuesday then should we bd tuesday? But then it would be 3 days in a row he might have tired sperm? 

What about sunday tuesday wednesday ?


----------



## dachsundmom

I had two readings and they both told me a BFP by August, lol.

Katrina said she saw two more kids in my future, not from a single pregnancy however. I guess she didn't see my age and that I want these things tied up after this LO, lol.

But, the readings did give me a glimmer of hope. I just won't put too much faith into them.


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @wanabe- why not Tuesday? Are you following a plan of some sort?
> 
> i was going for the every other day thing but if i get my pos opk tuesday then should we bd tuesday? But then it would be 3 days in a row he might have tired sperm?
> 
> What about sunday tuesday wednesday ?Click to expand...

I think your most important days are the day before O and the day of...unless you are trying to sway the gender. I know you don't know if his sperm is good for sure, but if it is and I assume so, then everyday should be fine.


----------



## Grumblebea

Gail said 2 more for me but 1 is good (I already have 3 and I'm 39). I think they tell everyone that. I never hear anyone say "She said I would never have a baby". Usually 2 pregnancies in the future on B and G or G then B. But yes it does give a little hope.
DH just woke up and hasn't said a word to me!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> @wanabe- why not Tuesday? Are you following a plan of some sort?
> 
> i was going for the every other day thing but if i get my pos opk tuesday then should we bd tuesday? But then it would be 3 days in a row he might have tired sperm?
> 
> What about sunday tuesday wednesday ?Click to expand...
> 
> I think your most important days are the day before O and the day of...unless you are trying to sway the gender. I know you don't know if his sperm is good for sure, but if it is and I assume so, then everyday should be fine.Click to expand...

ok we have always done day of ppos opk and day after except last month but i was hoping to distract him lol im not feeling like there is much chance anyway until they sort me out :/ ah well i guess theres no harm trying :D


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Gail said 2 more for me but 1 is good (I already have 3 and I'm 39). I think they tell everyone that. I never hear anyone say "She said I would never have a baby". Usually 2 pregnancies in the future on B and G or G then B. But yes it does give a little hope.
> DH just woke up and hasn't said a word to me!

As long as he isn't heading out for a smoke!


----------



## dachsundmom

@wanabe- you have to try! But, maybe just don't say anything to him and just go for it when you feel like it instead.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Grumblebea said:


> **** is Bast... It blocked it out, I didn't mean to hijack your thread with my rant, sorry.

Ranting here is allowed! :hugs: I don't blame you one bit for being upset! I swear after my tiny terrorist and his meltdown last night I was for sure thinking that dh was going to throw in the towel....:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> **** is Bast... It blocked it out, I didn't mean to hijack your thread with my rant, sorry.
> 
> Ranting here is allowed! :hugs: I don't blame you one bit for being upset! I swear after my tiny terrorist and his meltdown last night I was for sure thinking that dh was going to throw in the towel....:growlmad:Click to expand...

How is your MIL? Ready to come home yet?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> **** is Bast... It blocked it out, I didn't mean to hijack your thread with my rant, sorry.
> 
> Ranting here is allowed! :hugs: I don't blame you one bit for being upset! I swear after my tiny terrorist and his meltdown last night I was for sure thinking that dh was going to throw in the towel....:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> How is your MIL? Ready to come home yet?Click to expand...

:rofl: Surprisingly they are both being nice and non-nosey....Even the FIL is being nice. His sister (who I depise) texted him yesterday and asked if the boys could come over and play...so we went to dinner and did some shopping...if you knew us you would know that our kids never go anywhere without us....It was a big deal for me...We dropped them off at 630 and picked them up before 9...we are such party animals! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Was the alone time nice?


----------



## mammag

Grumble, you have to SHARE the which side did I O on trick!! Also, just like knifewife said, ranting is more than welcome here, we bitch and cuss and complain, talk crap about our Husbands and laugh all at the same time here! It's a good time here!!

I did go to a psychic, that I actually went to see her, and when I asked if I would be able to have another child she said that she couldn't see any other baby spirits around me waiting to be born, but maybe in 2-3 years, and that was about 2 1/2 yrs ago. I didn't want to believe her then but she was obviously right at least on some level. 

Wanabe- I agree with Dmom, just have sex when you feel like it, but they do say that the best timing is the day before your positive OPK, so if O is on Wed, then Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday is probably the best timing, but if you have to miss one of those days I would probably go for Monday and BD Tuesday and Wednesday. 

Knifewife- Are you having headaches with the soy when you wake up? Like a sinus type headache? I've had them for two days now.


----------



## dachsundmom

Someone shoot me now! My DD was in my bathroom looking for more toothpaste and got confused as to which drawer to check. The child found my entire stash!

I quickly deflected the question on my BFF, whom I have to call now and tell her that I threw her under the bus, lol.

DD explained she does not want a sibling, ever and she is glad it is not me! :cry:


----------



## Grumblebea

mammag said:


> Grumble, you have to SHARE the which side did I O on trick!! Also, just like knifewife said, ranting is more than welcome here, we bitch and cuss and complain, talk crap about our Husbands and laugh all at the same time here! It's a good time here!!
> 
> I did go to a psychic, that I actually went to see her, and when I asked if I would be able to have another child she said that she couldn't see any other baby spirits around me waiting to be born, but maybe in 2-3 years, and that was about 2 1/2 yrs ago. I didn't want to believe her then but she was obviously right at least on some level.
> 
> Wanabe- I agree with Dmom, just have sex when you feel like it, but they do say that the best timing is the day before your positive OPK, so if O is on Wed, then Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday is probably the best timing, but if you have to miss one of those days I would probably go for Monday and BD Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 
> Knifewife- Are you having headaches with the soy when you wake up? Like a sinus type headache? I've had them for two days now.

I'm reading the book "Taking charge of you fertility" and it says to check your lymph nodes in your leg near groin. The side that has a pea size lymph node is the side you O on 75% of the time. I googled it too and there is a pic to guide you. It says to check just before you O but I was past O when I read this but of course I checked anyway and my left one is about the size of a pea and nothing on right. Tell me if you feel one.


----------



## Grumblebea

Interesting about the psychic. The thing that makes me wonder is the blonde hair thing, how could she know with brown being so dominate???


----------



## mammag

I completely believe in psychics, I mean obviously not all of them. A lot of them are full of shit, but I absolutely believe that many of them do know what they are talking about.


----------



## mammag

Well, off to the beach girls!!! Have a beautiful day!!!


----------



## Aliciatm

hey can i ask your input mammag on my chart does it look like i od yesterday or today? Got post opk yesterday wasnt able to take one today


----------



## mammag

Aliciatm said:


> hey can i ask your input mammag on my chart does it look like i od yesterday or today? Got post opk yesterday wasnt able to take one today

TBH it could really go either way, if your temp spikes tomorrow FF will probably put your O day at yesterday.


----------



## Aliciatm

okay so do you think it was yesturday or could be tomorrow right? or is it a no O at all


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Was the alone time nice?

Oh yes! It is very rare and we literally didn't quite know what to do with ourselves...kinda sad:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Grumble, you have to SHARE the which side did I O on trick!! Also, just like knifewife said, ranting is more than welcome here, we bitch and cuss and complain, talk crap about our Husbands and laugh all at the same time here! It's a good time here!!
> 
> I did go to a psychic, that I actually went to see her, and when I asked if I would be able to have another child she said that she couldn't see any other baby spirits around me waiting to be born, but maybe in 2-3 years, and that was about 2 1/2 yrs ago. I didn't want to believe her then but she was obviously right at least on some level.
> 
> Wanabe- I agree with Dmom, just have sex when you feel like it, but they do say that the best timing is the day before your positive OPK, so if O is on Wed, then Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday is probably the best timing, but if you have to miss one of those days I would probably go for Monday and BD Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 
> Knifewife- Are you having headaches with the soy when you wake up? Like a sinus type headache? I've had them for two days now.

Yes....Never after I took it like most people stated...It was always as soon as I woke up but I chalked it up to allergies even though I knew different.:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Someone shoot me now! My DD was in my bathroom looking for more toothpaste and got confused as to which drawer to check. The child found my entire stash!
> 
> I quickly deflected the question on my BFF, whom I have to call now and tell her that I threw her under the bus, lol.
> 
> DD explained she does not want a sibling, ever and she is glad it is not me! :cry:

OMG! Good redirect! Although I am sure though that as soon as she does get a sibling that she will be happy and not know how life was like before....
My oldest DD begs on a daily basis for a baby sister...She has no clue we are TTC...the constant pressure from her already is enough without getting her hopes up if she knew...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Grumblebea said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Grumble, you have to SHARE the which side did I O on trick!! Also, just like knifewife said, ranting is more than welcome here, we bitch and cuss and complain, talk crap about our Husbands and laugh all at the same time here! It's a good time here!!
> 
> I did go to a psychic, that I actually went to see her, and when I asked if I would be able to have another child she said that she couldn't see any other baby spirits around me waiting to be born, but maybe in 2-3 years, and that was about 2 1/2 yrs ago. I didn't want to believe her then but she was obviously right at least on some level.
> 
> Wanabe- I agree with Dmom, just have sex when you feel like it, but they do say that the best timing is the day before your positive OPK, so if O is on Wed, then Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday is probably the best timing, but if you have to miss one of those days I would probably go for Monday and BD Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 
> Knifewife- Are you having headaches with the soy when you wake up? Like a sinus type headache? I've had them for two days now.
> 
> I'm reading the book "Taking charge of you fertility" and it says to check your lymph nodes in your leg near groin. The side that has a pea size lymph node is the side you O on 75% of the time. I googled it too and there is a pic to guide you. It says to check just before you O but I was past O when I read this but of course I checked anyway and my left one is about the size of a pea and nothing on right. Tell me if you feel one.Click to expand...

That is brilliant! I will have to check that out....as soon as my FIL is not sitting across the couch from me:wacko: :rofl:


----------



## Grumblebea

USAFKnineWife said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Grumble, you have to SHARE the which side did I O on trick!! Also, just like knifewife said, ranting is more than welcome here, we bitch and cuss and complain, talk crap about our Husbands and laugh all at the same time here! It's a good time here!!
> 
> I did go to a psychic, that I actually went to see her, and when I asked if I would be able to have another child she said that she couldn't see any other baby spirits around me waiting to be born, but maybe in 2-3 years, and that was about 2 1/2 yrs ago. I didn't want to believe her then but she was obviously right at least on some level.
> 
> Wanabe- I agree with Dmom, just have sex when you feel like it, but they do say that the best timing is the day before your positive OPK, so if O is on Wed, then Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday is probably the best timing, but if you have to miss one of those days I would probably go for Monday and BD Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 
> Knifewife- Are you having headaches with the soy when you wake up? Like a sinus type headache? I've had them for two days now.
> 
> I'm reading the book "Taking charge of you fertility" and it says to check your lymph nodes in your leg near groin. The side that has a pea size lymph node is the side you O on 75% of the time. I googled it too and there is a pic to guide you. It says to check just before you O but I was past O when I read this but of course I checked anyway and my left one is about the size of a pea and nothing on right. Tell me if you feel one.Click to expand...
> 
> That is brilliant! I will have to check that out....as soon as my FIL is not sitting across the couch from me:wacko: :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha google it, there is a pic. Make sure you are laying down too. Let me know if you feel one.


----------



## MrsStutler

Morning ladies! I've been up since 5am today and I have to say today is not going by fast. Had to go take care of my boss's cats this morning, then go in to work and meet the delivery guy at 6am and work until 6pm...yeah today is sucktackular. At least this delivery guy was a sweetie and unloaded the pallet with all the heavy big bags for me:thumbup: I was told by my family that if I even thought about lifting a big bag I'd be smacked:blush: I knew I'd have a hard time having others do things for me, I'm too damn independent for my own good sometimes. :dohh: On the brighter side of things my hedgehog is going to her new home today! and the snake is going to his new home on Monday. I will actually miss the snake a lot, but it's just not worth the risk of salmonella. I stopped feeding my dogs raw food too, poor things act like I put cardboard in their bowl now.

Grumble~ good to see ya in the thread. Feel free to rant and rave as much as you'd like. My DH did the whole "maybe we will just wait" thing when he got upset with me too. Of course now he is elated, but he was a good 50/50 before. Good luck to you!:hugs:


As promised I uploaded some pictures of the nursery:happydance:
https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6031/5894354418_76505cb127_t.jpg
IMAG0185 by kenny and kayla, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5301/5893866337_a5cf624149_t.jpg
IMAG0190 by kenny and kayla, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5270/5894445370_f64e863190_t.jpg
IMAG0193 by kenny and kayla, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5116/5893926503_f080082efc_t.jpg
IMAG0203 by kenny and kayla, on Flickr

Oh, and just for kicks...this is how Disney obsessed we are...this is our hallway dedicated to our Disney pin collection. That's 3 hula hoops that I put together to make the mickey head, it's just as bad in the rest of our house :blush: 
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5191/5893948781_6bf1382afb_t.jpg
IMAG0205 by kenny and kayla, on Flickr


----------



## Grumblebea

MrsStutler said:


> Morning ladies! I've been up since 5am today and I have to say today is not going by fast. Had to go take care of my boss's cats this morning, then go in to work and meet the delivery guy at 6am and work until 6pm...yeah today is sucktackular. At least this delivery guy was a sweetie and unloaded the pallet with all the heavy big bags for me:thumbup: I was told by my family that if I even thought about lifting a big bag I'd be smacked:blush: I knew I'd have a hard time having others do things for me, I'm too damn independent for my own good sometimes. :dohh: On the brighter side of things my hedgehog is going to her new home today! and the snake is going to his new home on Monday. I will actually miss the snake a lot, but it's just not worth the risk of salmonella. I stopped feeding my dogs raw food too, poor things act like I put cardboard in their bowl now.
> 
> Grumble~ good to see ya in the thread. Feel free to rant and rave as much as you'd like. My DH did the whole "maybe we will just wait" thing when he got upset with me too. Of course now he is elated, but he was a good 50/50 before. Good luck to you!:hugs:
> 
> 
> As promised I uploaded some pictures of the nursery:happydance:
> https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6031/5894354418_76505cb127_t.jpg
> IMAG0185 by kenny and kayla, on Flickr
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5301/5893866337_a5cf624149_t.jpg
> IMAG0190 by kenny and kayla, on Flickr
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5270/5894445370_f64e863190_t.jpg
> IMAG0193 by kenny and kayla, on Flickr
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5116/5893926503_f080082efc_t.jpg
> IMAG0203 by kenny and kayla, on Flickr
> 
> Oh, and just for kicks...this is how Disney obsessed we are...this is our hallway dedicated to our Disney pin collection. That's 3 hula hoops that I put together to make the mickey head, it's just as bad in the rest of our house :blush:
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5191/5893948781_6bf1382afb_t.jpg
> IMAG0205 by kenny and kayla, on Flickr

I live an hour outside of Disney. My DS loves Mickey, we took him in Feb and he loved it!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Love the pictures Kayla!!! Seems the nursery is all ready for your little one! Glad to hear that the delivery man was nice and did his job lol I saw your FB status this morning and was like "OH HELL NO!"..Couldn't put that but close to it!! hahaha


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Grumblebea said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Grumble, you have to SHARE the which side did I O on trick!! Also, just like knifewife said, ranting is more than welcome here, we bitch and cuss and complain, talk crap about our Husbands and laugh all at the same time here! It's a good time here!!
> 
> I did go to a psychic, that I actually went to see her, and when I asked if I would be able to have another child she said that she couldn't see any other baby spirits around me waiting to be born, but maybe in 2-3 years, and that was about 2 1/2 yrs ago. I didn't want to believe her then but she was obviously right at least on some level.
> 
> Wanabe- I agree with Dmom, just have sex when you feel like it, but they do say that the best timing is the day before your positive OPK, so if O is on Wed, then Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday is probably the best timing, but if you have to miss one of those days I would probably go for Monday and BD Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 
> Knifewife- Are you having headaches with the soy when you wake up? Like a sinus type headache? I've had them for two days now.
> 
> I'm reading the book "Taking charge of you fertility" and it says to check your lymph nodes in your leg near groin. The side that has a pea size lymph node is the side you O on 75% of the time. I googled it too and there is a pic to guide you. It says to check just before you O but I was past O when I read this but of course I checked anyway and my left one is about the size of a pea and nothing on right. Tell me if you feel one.Click to expand...
> 
> That is brilliant! I will have to check that out....as soon as my FIL is not sitting across the couch from me:wacko: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha google it, there is a pic. Make sure you are laying down too. Let me know if you feel one.Click to expand...

IS it possible to have them on both sides? I usually feel "ovulation pains" on different sides every months.some times on both at the sametime...:shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here is today's OPK...took it at 2 p.m.

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/f2b670d7-orig.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

UGH! It is so stinkin' hot here in Jackson! Dh has this notion that we are gonna move here when he retires and I have news for him...not gonna happen. The town is ok and I don't mind being near his parents but the school district alone is terrible. I hope that he will just be ok with moving to this state and not living in this town....ick!


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla- the pics are really, really cute! I am not surprised at all by the Disney theme.

Ok, I really need to try the OV trick! Just spent the afternoon in Best Buy looking at laptops. Of course, we left, again, without one, bc DH needs to research it some more! :growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Kayla- the pics are really, really cute! I am not surprised at all by the Disney theme.
> 
> Ok, I really need to try the OV trick! Just spent the afternoon in Best Buy looking at laptops. Of course, we left, again, without one, bc DH needs to research it some more! :growlmad:

I swear our dh's were cut from the same mold! Drives me insane!!:growlmad:


----------



## MrsStutler

USAFKnineWife said:


> UGH! It is so stinkin' hot here in Jackson! Dh has this notion that we are gonna move here when he retires and I have news for him...not gonna happen. The town is ok and I don't mind being near his parents but the school district alone is terrible. I hope that he will just be ok with moving to this state and not living in this town....ick!

I feel your pain...It's supposed to hit 122 here today and the humidity is up too, which makes it absolutely miserable. There is something to the "dry heat" thing.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> UGH! It is so stinkin' hot here in Jackson! Dh has this notion that we are gonna move here when he retires and I have news for him...not gonna happen. The town is ok and I don't mind being near his parents but the school district alone is terrible. I hope that he will just be ok with moving to this state and not living in this town....ick!
> 
> I feel your pain...It's supposed to hit 122 here today and the humidity is up too, which makes it absolutely miserable. There is something to the "dry heat" thing.Click to expand...

Oh wow....I would absolutely melt! I don't do well in the heat...I get light headed and really faint even if I am out for less than 20 minutes..don't know what thats about...:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Kayla- the pics are really, really cute! I am not surprised at all by the Disney theme.
> 
> Ok, I really need to try the OV trick! Just spent the afternoon in Best Buy looking at laptops. Of course, we left, again, without one, bc DH needs to research it some more! :growlmad:
> 
> I swear our dh's were cut from the same mold! Drives me insane!!:growlmad:Click to expand...

He's on the internet now looking at more crap! What he doesn't get, is that the laptop is for me, not him...so IDC if it won't do what he want it to do! It's not his. :growlmad:


----------



## Grumblebea

dachsundmom said:


> Kayla- the pics are really, really cute! I am not surprised at all by the Disney theme.
> 
> Ok, I really need to try the OV trick! Just spent the afternoon in Best Buy looking at laptops. Of course, we left, again, without one, bc DH needs to research it some more! :growlmad:

My DH does that crap to me all the time, 4 trips to the same Best Buy and finally I MAKE him buy it. I tell him that nothing in that store has changed since yesterday so buy the dang thing already. We bought my 2 older kids laptops for Christmas last year....atleast 4 trips!


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Kayla- the pics are really, really cute! I am not surprised at all by the Disney theme.
> 
> Ok, I really need to try the OV trick! Just spent the afternoon in Best Buy looking at laptops. Of course, we left, again, without one, bc DH needs to research it some more! :growlmad:
> 
> My DH does that crap to me all the time, 4 trips to the same Best Buy and finally I MAKE him buy it. I tell him that nothing in that store has changed since yesterday so buy the dang thing already. We bought my 2 older kids laptops for Christmas last year....atleast 4 trips!Click to expand...

It was getting bad today. I just don't care anymore. Finally he said, just pick something, but at that point, I just wanted to go home. So, I'm just going to have to get it myself, lol.


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh Dmom, I know how you feel. Seems both of our DHs have the same gene that makes them research something until it become obsolete! Mine did it with his cell phone, his mp3 player and he is the worst with guitars. He had to research what phone he wanted for 6 months before he finally decided he wanted it. :dohh: as for me I just go...hmm...I like that one let's buy it! 
Oh goodness, when we bought our car I wanted to punch him. I drove it around for a day, had both of our family mechanics look at it and fell in love, I was ready to buy the damn thing but noooo mr. research had to look up about 20 million things about it first. We finally got the stupid thing at a great price but uuuhhgg I was ready to throttle him.


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> Oh Dmom, I know how you feel. Seems both of our DHs have the same gene that makes them research something until it become obsolete! Mine did it with his cell phone, his mp3 player and he is the worst with guitars. He had to research what phone he wanted for 6 months before he finally decided he wanted it. :dohh: as for me I just go...hmm...I like that one let's buy it!
> Oh goodness, when we bought our car I wanted to punch him. I drove it around for a day, had both of our family mechanics look at it and fell in love, I was ready to buy the damn thing but noooo mr. research had to look up about 20 million things about it first. We finally got the stupid thing at a great price but uuuhhgg I was ready to throttle him.

I am just going to go and buy the damn thing myself, lol. I'll just use the "special" credit card, lol.


----------



## Grumblebea

You go girl!


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> You go girl!

:happydance:


----------



## MrsStutler

:rofl: You have a "special" card too?


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> :rofl: You have a "special" card too?

Sure do! We do some stuff together for the household and each also have a separate account, but we know what each other has...except for my "special"card, lol. Sometimes I feel badly, but most of the time, I don't feel badly at all. :blush:


----------



## Grumblebea

We have joint but I also have a separate checking, savings (he knows) and a secret cash stash that I add to weekly. 20 here 20 there, hell I almost have enough for IVF on my own!


----------



## dachsundmom

I guess we old ladies need to know that if we have to kick the men to the curb we could, lol!


----------



## Grumblebea

A girl has got to do what a girl has got to do.


----------



## dachsundmom

good morning girls!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good Morning! Whew! We are heading home today! 4 hour drive but I can't wait to be back home sitting on my ass in my own den with you guys here! When I sit here and I am on the laptop I keep looking over my shoulder to see if someone is behind me...hahaha....


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Good Morning! Whew! We are heading home today! 4 hour drive but I can't wait to be back home sitting on my ass in my own den with you guys here! When I sit here and I am on the laptop I keep looking over my shoulder to see if someone is behind me...hahaha....

Yay! I miss everybody. :cry:

We are all scattered everywhere bc of the holiday weekend. I think I have to go back to Best Buy today. I am not leaving without something in a box! :growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning! Whew! We are heading home today! 4 hour drive but I can't wait to be back home sitting on my ass in my own den with you guys here! When I sit here and I am on the laptop I keep looking over my shoulder to see if someone is behind me...hahaha....
> 
> Yay! I miss everybody. :cry:
> 
> We are all scattered everywhere bc of the holiday weekend. I think I have to go back to Best Buy today. I am not leaving without something in a box! :growlmad:Click to expand...

I can't wait to hear what you get! My dh is exactly like yours....I always let him pick our bed sets and the last 2 have been horrific experiences...let's just say that it took him about 2 months to find the right one...searching the internet, going to various stores, etc. then when he found the one he wanted he had to go back several times to look at it then go home to research it and think about it before he bought it....Drove me insane! :growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Yeah I miss being able to pop on here and see everyone and have a good chat...seems like it is going slow but it is because of the weekend/holiday and we should perk back up in the coming week! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

He literally is going back and forth with me bc we can save $10 on newegg.com!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh jeez!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

What about shipping? Doesn't that factor into the price or no?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> What about shipping? Doesn't that factor into the price or no?

Some of them are free shipping. What it really comes down to, is my first choice is a Mac. My DH is dead set against it, so we stand in Best Buy while he tells me how wrong I am and he points out different options. :growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> What about shipping? Doesn't that factor into the price or no?
> 
> Some of them are free shipping. What it really comes down to, is my first choice is a Mac. My DH is dead set against it, so we stand in Best Buy while he tells me how wrong I am and he points out different options. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Why is he so against with going with a Mac?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> What about shipping? Doesn't that factor into the price or no?
> 
> Some of them are free shipping. What it really comes down to, is my first choice is a Mac. My DH is dead set against it, so we stand in Best Buy while he tells me how wrong I am and he points out different options. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Why is he so against with going with a Mac?Click to expand...

They're over priced, they're too proprietary, they're too 'Democrat sitting in a Starbucks', lol. Blah, blah, blah....did I mention that I am a Democrat who sits in a Starbucks, lol. He can suck it. :haha:


----------



## Icca19

Good morning ladies! How has everyone been?

Mrs.S that baby room is adorable! 

Well it took me a while but I caught up on all the posts, yey!

So here's a quick run down on why I haven't been on B&B the last 2 days.......

Do you girls remember the wasp I was "fighting" with acouple days ago on Thursday?
Well firday when I was cleaning the house he came back! And we had it out again! I chased him around the kitchen for a while, he flew behind the curtain and I thought it was my chance to get him
So I wacked him with the broom well.....the end of the brrom doesn't have that little plastic piece on it and when I swagtted at it the broom dug into my hand
I spent 4 hours in the er, my hand has a laceration the size of a quarter on my palm.
I'm left handed (its mt left hand) so I can't do ANYTHING, its horrible. And the pain is bad too. They gave me hydrocodon at the hospital and acouple for home. 
Do you girls think that if I'm prego it will be ok if I take tem? I already have, so I hope not

Oh! And I did a first responmse that I used yesterday and there was a line.....after the time limit

Idk what to think. That's 2 different tests that have given me evaps......ah I'm going crazy!


----------



## Icca19

Sorry about all the typing errors......I'm handicaped at the moment lol


----------



## MrsStutler

You are too funny Dmom! I wanted a mac...but I have a bad habit of being a klutz and I think DH would have a heart attack if I broke a $2,000 computer! Anybody see that commercial for the new Toshiba Satellite Laptop commercial with the impact resistant hard-drive? DH and I were laughing hysterically at it. 

Well it broke 120 here yesterday, I was driving home from work and one of the businesses I passed has the time and temp displayed on their sign and it was 6:09pm and 121 degrees. Today is even more miserable, the humidity is absurd. I think I could pick up a handful of air and throw it. I thought we were supposed to have a "dry heat", I don't remember seeing ridiculous humidity in the contract I signed. 

We've got a BBQ at my in-laws after I get off work, that should be fun. For the actual holiday I'm trying to convince DH to come with me to a nearby town where there are some (real) mountains and just go have a picnic. He's such a hermit that I rarely get him to go out and do stuff. 

Anybody else got big plans going on?


----------



## MrsStutler

Icca~ sorry to hear about your hand! I'm deathly afraid of bees and therefore wasps even more so. I would have vacated the house and refused to come back in until it was dead and I had a body for proof:haha: The evaps (if that's what they are) are really confusing. I think if you are pregnant then at this early stage you are probably ok taking a low dose of the condone. My mom was telling me a story from when she was pregnant with me and had a horrible cold the doctor gave her hydrocodone cough syrup. By no means am I a doctor but I don't think a small amount is going to do much harm.


----------



## Icca19

Thanks for the advice Mrs.S, I think it will be ok too  

And 121 degrees outside....id never leave my AC house lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls-

Icca, I am sorry about your hand! I don't do anything that flies and stings, so I am with Kayla; time to move or go to a hotel.

You are fine with the meds; you guys wouldn't be sharing a blood supply right now, so go float in happy land.

Mrs. S- I have a Toshiba Satellite now, not the newer ones, but I really, really want a Mac. My DH just can't get past the fact that it's Apple, lol. Did I mention that he loves his iPod? Lol

He's in grad school right now, so we could actually get the Apple for education discount; that is the frustrating part. :growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Still I'm the road. Ugh ...I am having a excessive amount of clear EWCM...like I thought I peed my pants. Its pretty clear and stretchy. Also I am cramping like crazy and have this like stabbing sensation in my belly button. Gonna have to take an OPK when we get home cause with all this I am pretty sure I am about to ovulate...pretty early but I knew it would me with the soy.


----------



## MrsStutler

Well I almost did something stupid:dohh:...I was goofing around on Facebook and saw there is a page called "Havasu Moms" and its a group for moms/pregnant ladies in Havasu. I almost friended them! Right before I clicked the button I had the revelation...hmmm only family knows right now...this would probably blow the whole thing! Sometimes I think my increased klutzyness and forgetfulness is a symptom.

USAkninewife- Hoping all that ewcm is the green light for an eggy being released, now get home quick so you can POAS and show us all!


----------



## wanabeamama

hey ladies sorry ive not been arround my internet is being stupid :( well my chart is almost identical to last month so looks like ov will be wednesday i have told oh that im not not opk'ing so i dont know when ov is but we gota just keep in bd'ing lol so he said ok just jump on it when you want lol how romantic haha

icca sorry about your hand hope it gets better soon :hugs:
dmom i have amac but i dont like it its really difficult t use i get so frustrated with it its ok for using the internet but anything else eg editing photos i find imposible :( it looks pretty tho lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok here is today's OPK at 5 p.m.
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/75021d8c-orig.jpg

Here is today's with CD 5 and also CD7...CD5 & 7 are alot darker than todays...so I dunno...:shrug:
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/213f4f16-orig.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

i sometimes get darker then lighter then pos :shrug: thats why i mooved onto digis lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Yeah that would probably be easier....dh got these though and they didn't have any digitals at Target...


----------



## Icca19

I always have a problem telling the difference too


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Yeah that would probably be easier....dh got these though and they didn't have any digitals at Target...

Looks like you will have to just keep testing. Are you home now?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Yeah that would probably be easier....dh got these though and they didn't have any digitals at Target...
> 
> Looks like you will have to just keep testing. Are you home now?Click to expand...

Yeah we got home around 430...made good time...It is normally a 4 hour drive and we didn't leave there until 1 p.m. and stopped to get gas and a bathroom break. Traffic wasn't too bad. I took that OPK right after we got home...held my pee for a good 2 hours! It was hell! :haha:


----------



## ChristinaG

gl!
im starting to use OPKs soon, so thanks for the reads, guys!


----------



## dachsundmom

Glad we could help, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

GAHHHH!! I swear I have enough EWCM for us all!!! It's almost gross that there is so much of it. I ALMOST took a picture of it stretched out between my fingers...bahahaha!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> GAHHHH!! I swear I have enough EWCM for us all!!! It's almost gross that there is so much of it. I ALMOST took a picture of it stretched out between my fingers...bahahaha!

Hey, I almost took a pic of my dog's poo this morning, so I totally get it, lol!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> GAHHHH!! I swear I have enough EWCM for us all!!! It's almost gross that there is so much of it. I ALMOST took a picture of it stretched out between my fingers...bahahaha!
> 
> Hey, I almost took a pic of my dog's poo this morning, so I totally get it, lol!Click to expand...

Real nice! bahaha...:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Happy Fourth of July! And to our UK ladies, thank you for the holiday! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

my chart was identical to last cycle untill today whats that about?


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Happy Fourth of July! And to our UK ladies, thank you for the holiday! :happydance:

enjoy the day while were baking hot slaving away all day lol


----------



## Grumblebea

Good Morning Ladies.


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning Grumble!

@wanabe- have you had a positive OPK yet?


----------



## wanabeamama

no not yet i usually get in on cd10 so i should get it tomorrow :/ confused but it was hot last night and there was some action at bed time lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> no not yet i usually get in on cd10 so i should get it tomorrow :/ confused but it was hot last night and there was some action at bed time lol

Lol. Are you still in pain from your cyst? That can also cause a temp rise.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> no not yet i usually get in on cd10 so i should get it tomorrow :/ confused but it was hot last night and there was some action at bed time lol
> 
> Lol. Are you still in pain from your cyst? That can also cause a temp rise.Click to expand...

no i havnt had any pain for 3 days it hurts around af as its endo related cyst so it bleeds with af causing the pain :(
im gona do an opk in about half an hour see what happens :thumbup:
how are you today?
and WTH happened to mammag? lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I am good and she probably is wrapped up with stuff for the holiday weekend...everyone has been scattered all over the place.


----------



## wanabeamama

trators haha 
how long till you ovulate?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am going to guess 6 days...but I am on Tamoxifen this cycle, so I don't know if it will affect it or not, TBH.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I am going to guess 6 days...but I am on Tamoxifen this cycle, so I don't know if it will affect it or not, TBH.

have you started opk'ing yet?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am going to guess 6 days...but I am on Tamoxifen this cycle, so I don't know if it will affect it or not, TBH.
> 
> have you started opk'ing yet?Click to expand...

Not yet. Today is the last day of AF; I was going to wait until the fancy new monitor told me I was heading into my fertile period. But, I literally have 65 OPKs in the house right now, lol. I hit a sale at the grocery after I placed my internet order, so I will probably just pee on something soon bc I can, lol.

Where is the pic of yours?


----------



## wanabeamama

hehe im gona go n do it on a mo i will post the pic for ya :)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> hehe im gona go n do it on a mo i will post the pic for ya :)

I'm getting ready to go to the grocery, I'll look at it when I get back.


----------



## wanabeamama

ok stay out of the pee stick isle lol


----------



## wanabeamama

hehe what do you think?:haha:
 



Attached Files:







01062010870.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 8









01062010871.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok here is my OPK from 930 a.m. today and then today's with the last 3...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/18fed311-orig.jpg

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2a8f89b3-orig.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> hehe what do you think?:haha:

Don't ya just wish that circle was an "O" and it stood for ovulation?:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here is a better picture...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/7be24d00-orig.jpg


----------



## mammag

Hi Girls!!! That looks positive Knifewife!! Does it look positive IRL?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Hi Girls!!! That looks positive Knifewife!! Does it look positive IRL?

Kind of...One side of the line is dark and the other side is lighter....


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> Here is a better picture...
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/7be24d00-orig.jpg

i think it might be definate positive arround 2-3pm :) yey i think you o'd the day before me last cycle too :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Here is a better picture...
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/7be24d00-orig.jpg
> 
> i think it might be definate positive arround 2-3pm :) yey i think you o'd the day before me last cycle too :)Click to expand...

Yeah I did..I O'd on CD 12 but with the Soy I am thinking that it may be earlier...I am CD9 today


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Here is a better picture...
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/7be24d00-orig.jpg
> 
> i think it might be definate positive arround 2-3pm :) yey i think you o'd the day before me last cycle too :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did..I O'd on CD 12 but with the Soy I am thinking that it may be earlier...I am CD9 todayClick to expand...

how funny i always get my pos opk on cd10 (tomorrow) so were on the same cycle again lol


----------



## dachsundmom

That thing is the beginning of your surge.


----------



## mammag

Definitely! ^^Wss!! I'm excited your O'ing early, maybe I will too! I might wind up screwed this cycle though, DH is leaving Friday and won't be back till Tuesday or Wednesday. :( If I O then I'll be shit outta luck.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Here is a better picture...
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/7be24d00-orig.jpg
> 
> i think it might be definate positive arround 2-3pm :) yey i think you o'd the day before me last cycle too :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did..I O'd on CD 12 but with the Soy I am thinking that it may be earlier...I am CD9 todayClick to expand...
> 
> how funny i always get my pos opk on cd10 (tomorrow) so were on the same cycle again lolClick to expand...

YAY! :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> That thing is the beginning of your surge.

You think so? I am always hit and miss with OPK's...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Definitely! ^^Wss!! I'm excited your O'ing early, maybe I will too! I might wind up screwed this cycle though, DH is leaving Friday and won't be back till Tuesday or Wednesday. :( If I O then I'll be shit outta luck.

Well hopefully you will before he leaves! FX'd


----------



## USAFKnineWife

When should I take another OPK? I took the last one at 930 a.m. and it is 1145 now..been holding my pee since then..and I am about to explode! lol


----------



## mammag

I think you could probably take one now :) When mine are that dark there always positive with the next pee.


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> When should I take another OPK? I took the last one at 930 a.m. and it is 1145 now..been holding my pee since then..and I am about to explode! lol

they say your more likely to catch your surge around 2pm :) but i say pee peeeeeeeee


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Maybe I can do one now then one around 230 or so?


----------



## mammag

Well, you know what I'm gonna say :) Lol, GO POAS!!!! And then POAS again later!!! Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Well, you know what I'm gonna say :) Lol, GO POAS!!!! And then POAS again later!!! Lol.

I did...I did a FR and a IC...will post a pic in a few minutes


----------



## dachsundmom

I am a FMU or SMU girl for OPKs. Mammag- home insemination, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok here is the one from 9 am and then the 2 from Noon...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/80237f18-orig.jpg

And in negative setting
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/08ea3075.jpg


Doesn't the one from 9 am look positive?


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it does...are those FR? You might not get a totally solid dark line like you do with the IC.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I think it does...are those FR? You might not get a totally solid dark line like you do with the IC.

Yeah they are the FR ones....the IC one barely has a line...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I am just wondering if I should mark it as positive on FF or not?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I am just wondering if I should mark it as positive on FF or not?

Hold off for just a minute. Put it in the notes section to remind yourself, but I am anxious to see if you get a second surge during your normal time.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok will do...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok will do...

Tomorrow's temp will let you know too.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ok will do...
> 
> Tomorrow's temp will let you know too.Click to expand...

I hate waiting:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ok will do...
> 
> Tomorrow's temp will let you know too.Click to expand...
> 
> I hate waiting:growlmad:Click to expand...

This whole damn thing is a waiting game, lol. :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think my DH and I might have finally agreed on a Dell laptop. Not my first choice, but I no longer care. Lol. However, he's already back on newegg.com.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I think my DH and I might have finally agreed on a Dell laptop. Not my first choice, but I no longer care. Lol. However, he's already back on newegg.com.

Oh jeez!:dohh:


----------



## mammag

Did something happen to your computer? Or are you just getting a new one?


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Did something happen to your computer? Or are you just getting a new one?

I am just getting a better one, maybe. :growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

i wouldnt count it positive till you get a afternoon positive :) but i agree.. Your temps will tell you in the morning :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag- have you peed on anything yet?


----------



## wanabeamama

dmom have you peed on anything yet? Lol


----------



## wanabeamama

i know its a day late but........ Happy anaversry guys we have been together 1month and 1day :hugs:


has any one looked at the first page of this thread there was another bfp.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh wow! I didn't realize! How cool!


----------



## mammag

Oh yeah, I've taken an OPK a day, there all about the same dark as the first one I posted, but haven't gotten any darker, I'm still spotting though, so not even officially off of my period yet. 

I didn't realize there was another :bfp: either!! Yay!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay! I hadn't realized. No, I haven't peed on anything....maybe in the morning.

Girls we had that other thread too in the 'other' forum, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Yay! I hadn't realized. No, I haven't peed on anything....maybe in the morning.
> 
> Girls we had that other thread too in the 'other' forum, lol.

Other forum?


----------



## mammag

Oh, and Happy Anniversary Ladies!!!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Oh, and Happy Anniversary Ladies!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

yey so i guess its our 2 month anaversary yipee :)


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Yay! I hadn't realized. No, I haven't peed on anything....maybe in the morning.
> 
> Girls we had that other thread too in the 'other' forum, lol.
> 
> Other forum?Click to expand...

You might have hit the tail end of that one, but this started in the TWW section, lol. It was SS fun. :wacko: Not.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Oh, and Happy Anniversary Ladies!!!!!

I really hope we all hit our third knocked up! :hugs:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Yay! I hadn't realized. No, I haven't peed on anything....maybe in the morning.
> 
> Girls we had that other thread too in the 'other' forum, lol.
> 
> Other forum?Click to expand...

Yeah, we had an SS forum in the 2ww section the month before last, that thread was quickly abandoned though, got a little nuts over there!


----------



## wanabeamama

i just stepped "out there" it scares me theres too many pregnant people out there :( im so glad we keep eachother sane :hugs:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and Happy Anniversary Ladies!!!!!
> 
> I really hope we all hit our third knocked up! :hugs:Click to expand...

That would be super awesome!!!!


@Knifewife, when did you take your last dose of Soy?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and Happy Anniversary Ladies!!!!!
> 
> I really hope we all hit our third knocked up! :hugs:Click to expand...

FO SHO!!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> i just stepped "out there" it scares me theres too many pregnant people out there :( im so glad we keep eachother sane :hugs:

I've scanned through it, but I honestly can't do that anymore.


----------



## mammag

I do go out there sometimes, but I'm a huge read and runner, I'm just nosey, but I don't have any desire to get involved anymore, I DO hang out in the pregnancy test gallery though :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I do go out there sometimes, but I'm a huge read and runner, I'm just nosey, but I don't have any desire to get involved anymore, I DO hang out in the pregnancy test gallery though :)

I go there too, but I find it very upsetting; more often than not it seems like I am crashing someone's hope when I have to say I don't see anything. :cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

i used to go in the hpt gallery but i find it to hard and its epensive cos it makes me buy lots of hpt's :/


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and Happy Anniversary Ladies!!!!!
> 
> I really hope we all hit our third knocked up! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That would be super awesome!!!!
> 
> 
> @Knifewife, when did you take your last dose of Soy?Click to expand...

CD 6 which was Friday.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I do go out there sometimes, but I'm a huge read and runner, I'm just nosey, but I don't have any desire to get involved anymore, I DO hang out in the pregnancy test gallery though :)

^^^WSS...without creeping in the test gallery though...


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag- are you still on the soy?

Anyone remember when Harri gets back?


----------



## wanabeamama

mmmm im cooking dinner im starving an it takes toooooo looooong


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> mammag- are you still on the soy?
> 
> Anyone remember when Harri gets back?

a week on wednesday/thursday early hours i think :)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> mmmm im cooking dinner im starving an it takes toooooo looooong

Do what I do and eat out! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok just did another OPk at 315 and the test line showed before the control line even came up...waiting a few minutes to let it sit...says wait 5 minutes but it's looking good! Will post a picture in a few minutes


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> mmmm im cooking dinner im starving an it takes toooooo looooong
> 
> Do what I do and eat out! LolClick to expand...

almost done now been cooking for the last 3 hrs im making a carribean ox tail stew with rice n black eye peas


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag- are you still on the soy?
> 
> Anyone remember when Harri gets back?

Took my last dose last night, I didn't have any side effects from it either, except for maybe a headache one day. 

Harri's gonna be gone for her whole 2ww I think.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok just did another OPk at 315 and the test line showed before the control line even came up...waiting a few minutes to let it sit...says wait 5 minutes but it's looking good! Will post a picture in a few minutes

Yay!! Can't wait to see!!! :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hmmm....I just don't know...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/d75f58e3-orig.jpg


----------



## mammag

I'm definitely going to say positive on those!! I've seen a ton of pics of them and they are always darker on the one side of the line.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So..you really think they are positive?


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> Hmmm....I just don't know...
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/d75f58e3-orig.jpg

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyy i say positive woohooo


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I'm not gonna call it on FF until I see what my temps look like...I won't throw them out cause I will use them for comparison so we will see what one at 800p.m. looks like...


----------



## dachsundmom

I know I am late to the party, but I say that it's a positive!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies - hope you dont mind but I am a bit of a thread stalker, I dont read all your posts cos its hard to keep up sometimes, but I like to check in every now and then and see how you are all getting on.

Was just wondering if you could give me some opinions on something... I remember when I was a mid teenager I had a lot of problems with my cycle being irregular and had tests done, I have a feeling they said PCOS, but I went to dr yesterday and he couldnt see anything in my file... he has given me blood forms for testing for ovulation next cycle. Do you know much about PCOS, and what impact on TTC? He also made the comment "you are leaving it a bit late arent you", which made me feel quite stink.


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Hey ladies - hope you dont mind but I am a bit of a thread stalker, I dont read all your posts cos its hard to keep up sometimes, but I like to check in every now and then and see how you are all getting on.
> 
> Was just wondering if you could give me some opinions on something... I remember when I was a mid teenager I had a lot of problems with my cycle being irregular and had tests done, I have a feeling they said PCOS, but I went to dr yesterday and he couldnt see anything in my file... he has given me blood forms for testing for ovulation next cycle. Do you know much about PCOS, and what impact on TTC? He also made the comment "you are leaving it a bit late arent you", which made me feel quite stink.

I personally don't know anything about PCOS and I am sorry you feel blown off by the doc. There is a thread out there about TTC with PCOS and you might find your answers there. :hugs: All I do know, is that using OPKs can prove to be a challenge.


----------



## dachsundmom

Holy Sweet Jesus! I am a BNB addict, lol. :happydance:


----------



## mammag

It took me THREE YEARS to get that title!!!!! The next milestone is 10,000 posts :)


----------



## mammag

waiting2c said:


> Hey ladies - hope you dont mind but I am a bit of a thread stalker, I dont read all your posts cos its hard to keep up sometimes, but I like to check in every now and then and see how you are all getting on.
> 
> Was just wondering if you could give me some opinions on something... I remember when I was a mid teenager I had a lot of problems with my cycle being irregular and had tests done, I have a feeling they said PCOS, but I went to dr yesterday and he couldnt see anything in my file... he has given me blood forms for testing for ovulation next cycle. Do you know much about PCOS, and what impact on TTC? He also made the comment "you are leaving it a bit late arent you", which made me feel quite stink.

Sorry hun, but I don't know much about it either, only that it can give false positives on OPK's, can make for long and irregular cycles and delayed ovulation. On the flip side though I have seen ladies on here with it that have very regular cycles and ovulate every month, I think it depends on the severity, Dmom is right though, there is a thread out in the TTC board about TTC with PCOS, wish you all the luck in the world hun :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> It took me THREE YEARS to get that title!!!!! The next milestone is 10,000 posts :)

Damn I talk to you people a lot! Lol. BnB Elite, here we come....


----------



## mammag

I'm considering foregoing the temping and stuff this cycle. I really think there is about and 80% chance that I'll O while DH is gone, CD11-CD14 are definitely my fertile days, and if the Soy makes me O early then I will definitely O during that time :( Boo. The best I can hope for is a super early O, right at 11 dpo, then I may still be in with a chance but I doubt that. Might be nice though, having a whole 2ww where I know I'm not preggo and just waiting to see what the Soy is going to do for me.


----------



## dachsundmom

Freezer and preseed time, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

You might be surprised, under the right conditions, they say those little swimmers can live for 5 days.


----------



## mammag

I was just thinking about that! Lol!! Maybe I can find a way to get some :sex: in on Friday before he leaves, and if I O Sat. or Sun. I'll be good for sure, and still might be OK even if I don't O till Monday, and then just make sure I DTD again as soon as he gets home on Tuesday? IDK, maybe I'll get lucky and not O till my regular time and he'll be here. I wish I'd known he had to leave, I would have left the Soy alone this cycle.


----------



## dachsundmom

Is that pic from the birthday party? Very cute! Do you have any preseed to use for after the fact to keep the little things alive?


----------



## mammag

Yes :) It was such a good party, he was so happy :) I don't have preseed, I've never used it, I'm not a fan of lubes, never have been and just have never gotten around to buying any.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Yes :) It was such a good party, he was so happy :) I don't have preseed, I've never used it, I'm not a fan of lubes, never have been and just have never gotten around to buying any.

Oh, I can't stand the stuff and I definitely do not use it to BD, but I was thinking if you added it in after the fact with a softcup, you might just be able to pull this off. :happydance:


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/bdaycake.jpg

Cake :)


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Yes :) It was such a good party, he was so happy :) I don't have preseed, I've never used it, I'm not a fan of lubes, never have been and just have never gotten around to buying any.
> 
> Oh, I can't stand the stuff and I definitely do not use it to BD, but I was thinking if you added it in after the fact with a softcup, you might just be able to pull this off. :happydance:Click to expand...

Can I buy it at a store or do I have to order it online?


----------



## wanabeamama

i use conceive plus you cant tell its there its matched exactly to naturel cm and keeps thesperm alive longer


----------



## Grumblebea

I like your new pic mammag. I bought my preseed at CVS.


----------



## dachsundmom

Cute cake and Target too...I've also heard Walgreens.


----------



## mammag

Grumblebea said:


> I like your new pic mammag. I bought my preseed at CVS.

Thank You :) 
Cool, I'll stop by CVS and see if I can find some.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> I like your new pic mammag. I bought my preseed at CVS.
> 
> Thank You :)
> Cool, I'll stop by CVS and see if I can find some.Click to expand...

Go easy on this stuff. If you use the recommended amount, you will hate life, lol. I think I use like a 1/4.


----------



## Grumblebea

Oh yes a dab will do you!


----------



## mammag

Only a dab :) Got it!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Only a dab :) Got it!

Why are you feeling bitchy?


----------



## mammag

I am in a super bad mood, not sure why. But just in a really really bad mood today, everyone and everything has pissed me off since I woke up, lol. Happens to the best of us though!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I am in a super bad mood, not sure why. But just in a really really bad mood today, everyone and everything has pissed me off since I woke up, lol. Happens to the best of us though!

Is your DH still in one piece? lol


----------



## mammag

Barely, he's outside cleaning out his truck or in other words, escaping my wrath :devil: :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Only a dab :) Got it!
> 
> Why are you feeling bitchy?Click to expand...

hahah i was going to ask the same thing lol


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Barely, he's outside cleaning out his truck or in other words, escaping my wrath :devil: :haha:

Be nice, you need the deposit before he leaves, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lmao, I could stab him in the arm with a pencil and he would still leave a deposit :rofl: He always wants sex :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lmao, I could stab him in the arm with a pencil and he would still leave a deposit :rofl: He always wants sex :haha:

Well then, tell him to start depositing into a freezer bag, lol.


----------



## mammag

I looked that up and Dr. Google says that they die in just a few minutes unless they are flash frozen in a lab :shrug:


----------



## mammag

Ok, scratch all the DH traveling stuff, I am apparently going with him.


----------



## dachsundmom

Where are you guys going and I am going to have to find the article I read that said you can freeze and thaw the stuff at home with dry ice. Lol


----------



## mammag

To Ohio, at first we weren't going to go until the week after school ended, then he was just going to go by himself to make the trip faster, but now he wants us all to go, so we are definitely all going and are leaving on Saturday morning.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> To Ohio, at first we weren't going to go until the week after school ended, then he was just going to go by himself to make the trip faster, but now he wants us all to go, so we are definitely all going and are leaving on Saturday morning.

Good God, I'm not sure I'd call Ohio a vacation, lol.


----------



## mammag

No, I'm not calling it a vacation at all, I don't want to go, not interested in seeing my pregnant sister or my drug head mom, and even less interested in staying at my In-Laws house for however many days. 

But on a side note, remember that test at 7 dpo, before that FRER line, I took a picture after it dried, but didn't wanna post it cuz I thought it would be bad luck, I even almost posted it after AF came but thought it might be bad luck then too!! :haha: Don't ask, but here it is

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/DSCI0686.jpg

I had that at 7dpo, then FRER at 8dpo, and all BFN after that, but; if I did have a chemical, wouldn't my AF have been late? Or heavy or something?


----------



## dachsundmom

If it had been a chemical, from my experience, your AF would've been much heavier than normal.


----------



## mammag

That's what I thought.


----------



## dachsundmom

I cannot tell from the pic...how much color do you see IRL?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I can see the line...looks like the IC OPK that I took today...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

800 p.m. OPk....the line is super faint....
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/1089faea-orig.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

UASFwife- you need to wait for the temp, lol.


----------



## mammag

Yeah ^^wss, that's pretty faint, mine was negative by the evening last cycle though, and it's usually positive into the next day, so the length of your positive can change from cycle to cycle I believe.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I think I am going to just stop peeing on these damn things and see what my temps are....


----------



## mammag

Lol, good idea!


----------



## dachsundmom

I agree!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well we did all the fireworks that we had so dh just left to go get more....lol


----------



## wanabeamama

morning ladies well my temp droped this morning so im back on track i will do my opk soon fx its a smiley :) i just looked back at all my previous cycles and i havnt ovulated later than cd11 so it beter be positive today lol


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance: :sex: :sex:
 



Attached Files:







02062010874.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Grumblebea

wanabeamama said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance: :sex: :sex:

Yeah baby!


----------



## Grumblebea

I love to see that little smile!


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Grumblebea

GM Dmom. How are you? Can I ask you a ? Is the Tamoxifen effecting you cm at all? I have read things both ways (helps with and dries up)? I am going to see FS this afternoon (4 hrs of driving ugg).


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> GM Dmom. How are you? Can I ask you a ? Is the Tamoxifen effecting you cm at all? I have read things both ways (helps with and dries up)? I am going to see FS this afternoon (4 hrs of driving ugg).

Since AF just finished, I really don't know. But I can tell you that my doc said it wouldn't and that I have not had any SE from it.

Please keep us posted on your appt....:hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

will do, thanks. af due today (usually am but not here at the moment).


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> will do, thanks. af due today (usually am but not here at the moment).

Here's hoping she doesn't show...hopefully you'll get a temp rise again tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

where is AFwife i wana know if her temp droped? :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I am waiting too!


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance: :sex: :sex:

Nice!!! What a beautiful cycle you have!!!!! Lol, there's no where else in the world I could say that!


----------



## dachsundmom

Lol. Mammag- did you POAS?


----------



## mammag

Grumble, I just noticed that your in Florida too!


----------



## mammag

I'm getting ready to, didn't temp this morning, keep forgetting, think I might not even temp at all, I won't be able to for several days anyway, might as well relax about it.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I'm getting ready to, didn't temp this morning, keep forgetting, think I might not even temp at all, I won't be able to for several days anyway, might as well relax about it.

Not taking your thermometer with you?


----------



## mammag

Yeah, i'll take it, but I won't be able to temp at the in-laws, and it would be screwed up anyway, then with the move as soon as we get back it would just be too screwed up, just took an OPK, it's pretty dam dark, but not positive, batteries are dead in my camera though, and I can't find different ones anywhere.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Yeah, i'll take it, but I won't be able to temp at the in-laws, and it would be screwed up anyway, then with the move as soon as we get back it would just be too screwed up, just took an OPK, it's pretty dam dark, but not positive, batteries are dead in my camera though, and I can't find different ones anywhere.

Can't you plug the camera into your computer to charge? Sounds like your's is OTW too.


----------



## mammag

It takes just regular batteries, The rechargeable ones I get never last either it seems like.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> It takes just regular batteries, The rechargeable ones I get never last either it seems like.

Oh well, hell. Lol. I think I will take one tomorrow morning...the cramping is starting.


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: :sex: :sex:
> 
> Nice!!! What a beautiful cycle you have!!!!! Lol, there's no where else in the world I could say that!Click to expand...

im very lucky especially because of the endo im lucky to have such regular and short cycles just glad i have that on my side :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Anybody ever use those Softcup things? They creep me out, but I might be willing. Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/1a892411-orig.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> where is AFwife i wana know if her temp droped? :)

I am here..yes my temp dropped and I got a glaringly obvious + on OPK at 9 a.m. too!


----------



## dachsundmom

It is go time for the both of you!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here is the OPK from 9 a.m. yesterday and the one from today at 9 am...Guess I show a surge with FMU....

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/3ec85b12-orig.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

I am a FMU girl. I think mamag is too.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Anybody ever use those Softcup things? They creep me out, but I might be willing. Lol

i used them last cycle there very easy to use its best to put them in when your lying down but tbh would only bother using them with am sex if its pm sex i just stay in bed i used them with am last cycle after bd in the morning and left it in for 12hrs :) i used conceive plus with it too :)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Anybody ever use those Softcup things? They creep me out, but I might be willing. Lol
> 
> i used them last cycle there very easy to use its best to put them in when your lying down but tbh would only bother using them with am sex if its pm sex i just stay in bed i used them with am last cycle after bd in the morning and left it in for 12hrs :) i used conceive plus with it too :)Click to expand...

Did you add the conceive plus to the softcup or before BD?


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> Here is the OPK from 9 a.m. yesterday and the one from today at 9 am...Guess I show a surge with FMU....
> 
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/3ec85b12-orig.jpg

yey ill race ya to the finish line lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Here is the OPK from 9 a.m. yesterday and the one from today at 9 am...Guess I show a surge with FMU....
> 
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/3ec85b12-orig.jpg
> 
> yey ill race ya to the finish line lolClick to expand...

Your on!!:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Anybody ever use those Softcup things? They creep me out, but I might be willing. Lol
> 
> i used them last cycle there very easy to use its best to put them in when your lying down but tbh would only bother using them with am sex if its pm sex i just stay in bed i used them with am last cycle after bd in the morning and left it in for 12hrs :) i used conceive plus with it too :)Click to expand...
> 
> Did you add the conceive plus to the softcup or before BD?Click to expand...

no i left it in the wrapper for hygene and just rubbed a little round the inside and the edge before putting it in ( i wait till oh goes to the bathroom) lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I guess I could try it, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I have some of the instead softcups that I have had for a while...I think I got them to try them out for AF and maybe used one...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I have some of the instead softcups that I have had for a while...I think I got them to try them out for AF and maybe used one...

Are you going to try them? I saw them at Kroger the other day.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I have some of the instead softcups that I have had for a while...I think I got them to try them out for AF and maybe used one...
> 
> Are you going to try them? I saw them at Kroger the other day.Click to expand...

Might as well since I have them....


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I have some of the instead softcups that I have had for a while...I think I got them to try them out for AF and maybe used one...
> 
> Are you going to try them? I saw them at Kroger the other day.Click to expand...
> 
> Might as well since I have them....Click to expand...

I might as well give it a shot, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I have some of the instead softcups that I have had for a while...I think I got them to try them out for AF and maybe used one...
> 
> Are you going to try them? I saw them at Kroger the other day.Click to expand...
> 
> Might as well since I have them....Click to expand...
> 
> I might as well give it a shot, lol.Click to expand...

Not like it would do any harm..kwim


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK, it just creeps me out for some reason, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, question #2, lol. Can anyone tell me on the SMEP why you need to wait until CD8 and then do it two or three times after OV? I am not sure I am doing this one, but am damn curious, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> IDK, it just creeps me out for some reason, lol

I thought that I was the only person who felt like that...That was the reason why I only used one and haven't again....


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> IDK, it just creeps me out for some reason, lol
> 
> I thought that I was the only person who felt like that...That was the reason why I only used one and haven't again....Click to expand...

Lol. No, I am ashamed to say I find it icky, lol. Especially for what they are supposed to be used for, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> IDK, it just creeps me out for some reason, lol
> 
> I thought that I was the only person who felt like that...That was the reason why I only used one and haven't again....Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. No, I am ashamed to say I find it icky, lol. Especially for what they are supposed to be used for, lol.Click to expand...

Exactly....It is not especially fun taking them out...well when you are using them for what they are made for..kwim?


----------



## dachsundmom

It's just wrong, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> It's just wrong, lol.

And gross and messy...unless of course I was doing it wrong but I doubt it..lol


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> It's just wrong, lol.
> 
> And gross and messy...unless of course I was doing it wrong but I doubt it..lolClick to expand...

Maybe for this use it wouldn't be as bad, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> It's just wrong, lol.
> 
> And gross and messy...unless of course I was doing it wrong but I doubt it..lolClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe for this use it wouldn't be as bad, lolClick to expand...

Done....and I hope that I didn't push any out and that there are some up there above the softcup to do the job....that is my worry with them...that I blocked them instead of kept them up there...


----------



## dachsundmom

My concern is that the stuff that is supposed to run out won't and I'll end up with some jacked up infection, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> My concern is that the stuff that is supposed to run out won't and I'll end up with some jacked up infection, lol.

Yeah and how long exactly should you keep it in?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My concern is that the stuff that is supposed to run out won't and I'll end up with some jacked up infection, lol.
> 
> Yeah and how long exactly should you keep it in?Click to expand...

wanabe says she keeps them in overnight.


----------



## Grumblebea

Hey dmom, I picked-up films from hsg and that left tube isn't completely blocked although the right looks better. The last fs only showed me 3 of them (the worst 3 views). I think he just wanted my $$$ for iui or ivf. Basta**. Will see what other guy says. I hate shady people.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Hey dmom, I picked-up films from hsg and that left tube isn't completely blocked although the right looks better. The last fs only showed me 3 of them (the worst 3 views). I think he just wanted my $$$ for iui or ivf. Basta**. Will see what other guy says. I hate shady people.

:happydance: This makes much more sense! I hate the fact that fertility is a business like everything else.

We don't like the other doctor! :growlmad:


----------



## Icca19

Hello girls how was everyones hoilday? 

No AF for me (she was susposed to be here yesterday) 
Another BFN this morning

Trying to keep my mind off of it but with the hoilday over and me being" its hard not to think about TTC and this stupid TWW

I'm ready to try this SOY stuff and start a new cycle
DH is susposed to get a SA done whenever AF arrives......she must be on a delay lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Icca- I am sorry you are waiting again! But, I am anxious to see what your temp does in the morning. I hope it goes back up!


----------



## Icca19

Me too, iv been hovering in the low 97s for the last week or so

Lol DH and I are still DTD every other day just to play it on the safe side.....I don't trust my body and I. Wouldn't be susprised if I had some wacky ovulation this month 

Do I dare do a OPK today lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Me too, iv been hovering in the low 97s for the last week or so
> 
> Lol DH and I are still DTD every other day just to play it on the safe side.....I don't trust my body and I. Wouldn't be susprised if I had some wacky ovulation this month
> 
> Do I dare do a OPK today lol

You know we are going to tell you to go and pee on the damn thing!

OMG, the Casey Anthony verdict was not guilty.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My concern is that the stuff that is supposed to run out won't and I'll end up with some jacked up infection, lol.
> 
> Yeah and how long exactly should you keep it in?Click to expand...
> 
> wanabe says she keeps them in overnight.Click to expand...

Yeah maybe if it is nighttime and you are going to bed..I put mine in about 2 hours ago...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> Me too, iv been hovering in the low 97s for the last week or so
> 
> Lol DH and I are still DTD every other day just to play it on the safe side.....I don't trust my body and I. Wouldn't be susprised if I had some wacky ovulation this month
> 
> Do I dare do a OPK today lol
> 
> You know we are going to tell you to go and pee on the damn thing!
> 
> OMG, the Casey Anthony verdict was not guilty.Click to expand...

I saw that....got a text alert on my phone...I told dh the other day that it would come back today and not guilty...It just figures that way...it fucking makes me sick!:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

It definitely makes you think twice.


----------



## wanabeamama

omg i just did another opk digi and its gone negative its almots 8pm :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> omg i just did another opk digi and its gone negative its almots 8pm :shrug:

How long do you normally carry your surge? Looks like tomorrow is 1DPO.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So do you think that I ovulated today or maybe it will be tomorrow?


----------



## Icca19

Wow what happened to our justic system? 

Oh boy wannabe you joining the TWW wait with me!  no symptom spotting remember lol

Well I'm going in at 4pm today to have my progesterone checked......I hope I ovulated, my numbers need to be above 15 for it to be a good sign that I either did infact O or I could be prego. 
Well se.....yet another thing I'm waiting for


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> So do you think that I ovulated today or maybe it will be tomorrow?

Let's see the temp tomorrow, but right now, I am going with today.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> It definitely makes you think twice.

Believe me someone will take care of her before God can....I just wish I could be the one... :gun:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> omg i just did another opk digi and its gone negative its almots 8pm :shrug:
> 
> How long do you normally carry your surge? Looks like tomorrow is 1DPO.Click to expand...

i dont know i usually only test once :/ lol ah well im about to go put on that kinky police costume lol :sex: hehe time for sexy time


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> So do you think that I ovulated today or maybe it will be tomorrow?
> 
> Let's see the temp tomorrow, but right now, I am going with today.Click to expand...

I was thinking today as well...


----------



## dachsundmom

Have fun wanabe!


----------



## wanabeamama

hey my tickers gone backwards it was right thismorning whats that about?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Dh just left for work...He said he had a migraine and didn't sleep well...But I guess he wasn't too sick for :sex: this morning :blush: Good thing..He better feel better later..cause I am gonna jump him again!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> hey my tickers gone backwards it was right thismorning whats that about?

Which one? The countdown to pregnancy one? Mine was never right...It's not right now...lol


----------



## MrsStutler

Good afternoon ladies! 

Hope everybody had a fun holiday, or a fun Monday...depending on your geographic location! Fireworks are legal here for the first time in 50 years so needless to say we had a ton of fun blowing things up last night:thumbup: Nice little BBQ with family and friends, overall it was a nice little weekend.

USAFkninewife~I think those OPKs were positive, hopefully your temps stick to the same story too!

Icca~How is the hand doing? Hoping the progesterone levels are looking good, got my Fxd for you!!!

It's unbearably humid again today. We got a nice little monsoon Sunday night/Monday morning but not it is just disgustingly moist and warm outside. DH is finally getting a little more into things, although I toted him through the baby section at the store last night and I've never seen a more akward looking man in my life. :haha: You should have seen the look on his face when I showed him the breast pumps:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Dh just left for work...He said he had a migraine and didn't sleep well...But I guess he wasn't too sick for :sex: this morning :blush: Good thing..He better feel better later..cause I am gonna jump him again!

I thought it was only supposed to be once a day for TTC? Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Eh....Does it really matter? lol I figure that if we are gonna catch the egg then we will...if not then we will have fun trying...But then again it all depends on if dh is up for another round...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Eh....Does it really matter? lol I figure that if we are gonna catch the egg then we will...if not then we will have fun trying...But then again it all depends on if dh is up for another round...

IDK, this is the one place where I think it matters, TBH.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Eh....Does it really matter? lol I figure that if we are gonna catch the egg then we will...if not then we will have fun trying...But then again it all depends on if dh is up for another round...
> 
> IDK, this is the one place where I think it matters, TBH.Click to expand...

What do you mean? I may be missing something....lol


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Eh....Does it really matter? lol I figure that if we are gonna catch the egg then we will...if not then we will have fun trying...But then again it all depends on if dh is up for another round...
> 
> IDK, this is the one place where I think it matters, TBH.Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean? I may be missing something....lolClick to expand...

Lol. That during the fertile time, once a day only.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Eh....Does it really matter? lol I figure that if we are gonna catch the egg then we will...if not then we will have fun trying...But then again it all depends on if dh is up for another round...
> 
> IDK, this is the one place where I think it matters, TBH.Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean? I may be missing something....lolClick to expand...
> 
> Lol. That during the fertile time, once a day only.Click to expand...

I get that...but why?


----------



## dachsundmom

Because the man stuff needs time to regenerate, lol. Do it too much and you are getting immature, low quality sperm. Doc says once a day if the SA is good, but the newer studies say every other day. You need 24 hours at least in between for sperm quality.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Because the man stuff needs time to regenerate, lol. Do it too much and you are getting immature, low quality sperm. Doc says once a day if the SA is good, but the newer studies say every other day. You need 24 hours at least in between for sperm quality.

That makes sense


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Because the man stuff needs time to regenerate, lol. Do it too much and you are getting immature, low quality sperm. Doc says once a day if the SA is good, but the newer studies say every other day. You need 24 hours at least in between for sperm quality.
> 
> That makes senseClick to expand...

I am sorry if I am not explaining myself too well today, lol. This damn job gets in the way sometimes, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Because the man stuff needs time to regenerate, lol. Do it too much and you are getting immature, low quality sperm. Doc says once a day if the SA is good, but the newer studies say every other day. You need 24 hours at least in between for sperm quality.
> 
> That makes senseClick to expand...
> 
> I am sorry if I am not explaining myself too well today, lol. This damn job gets in the way sometimes, lol.Click to expand...

No it was well explained...at least it made sense to me...


----------



## dachsundmom

However, I also firmly believe that it should always be fun. I struggle with this one every cycle. I guess there is a fine line between too much and not enough, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> However, I also firmly believe that it should always be fun. I struggle with this one every cycle. I guess there is a fine line between too much and not enough, lol.

That is how yesterday got passed up...dh said he felt like it was a job....Well a "blowjob" didn't make him feel like it was job this morning:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> However, I also firmly believe that it should always be fun. I struggle with this one every cycle. I guess there is a fine line between too much and not enough, lol.
> 
> That is how yesterday got passed up...dh said he felt like it was a job....Well a "blowjob" didn't make him feel like it was job this morning:winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: Lol. After I explained to DH that saliva kills sperms, I have gotten away from that one during the important times, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> However, I also firmly believe that it should always be fun. I struggle with this one every cycle. I guess there is a fine line between too much and not enough, lol.
> 
> That is how yesterday got passed up...dh said he felt like it was a job....Well a "blowjob" didn't make him feel like it was job this morning:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Lol. After I explained to DH that saliva kills sperms, I have gotten away from that one during the important times, lol.Click to expand...

I wipe it off before you know..what's weird is that I didn't do alot of that before we were ttc...


----------



## dachsundmom

It's the guilt, lol. Trying to make sure the man doesn't feel like a sperm machiene, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> It's the guilt, lol. Trying to make sure the man doesn't feel like a sperm machiene, lol.

Exactly...I told him..."I wanna make this fun for you...just don't get used to it!" :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> It's the guilt, lol. Trying to make sure the man doesn't feel like a sperm machiene, lol.
> 
> Exactly...I told him..."I wanna make this fun for you...just don't get used to it!" :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: Right there with ya!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Too bad they don't make a "Currently feeling" status as "Want's to punch a dumb bitch" or "Are you fucking serious idiot?" :rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

:rofl: I cannot believe that those words weren't censored...lol


----------



## Indigo77

Hi Mammag and USAFKninewife-

DoxieMom told me you were both taking soy and I wondered if you could tell me how much and on which days you decided to take it and why? I am on cd3 right now.


----------



## MrsStutler

USAFKnineWife said:


> :rofl: I cannot believe that those words weren't censored...lol

:rofl:Me either!!


----------



## Grumblebea

You guys crack me up!


----------



## dachsundmom

Here we go, first OPK of the cycle, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Hi Mammag and USAFKninewife-
> 
> DoxieMom told me you were both taking soy and I wondered if you could tell me how much and on which days you decided to take it and why? I am on cd3 right now.

Glad you found us! These women are a dream! :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 230804
> 
> 
> Here we go, first OPK of the cycle, lol.

Hey, what time do you temp at?

I temp at 4am because I usually get up at that time to use the loo... and My temps are always under 97 pre-ovulation. 

Also.... I'm also on cycle day 6, and did my OPK today too, negative but I'm just glad to be peeing on something again, :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> You guys crack me up!

But your left tube is not fully blocked! You must change that! :growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> Hi Mammag and USAFKninewife-
> 
> DoxieMom told me you were both taking soy and I wondered if you could tell me how much and on which days you decided to take it and why? I am on cd3 right now.

Hi there...I recognize your name...I lurk over in TTC35+ sometimes... I am not quite 35 yet but getting there. lol I took Soy CD2-6 started at 160 mg on CD2 and CD3 and then went to 200 mg on CD's 4-6. I took it because although I have 4 kiddos and the first 3 I had no difficulty at all to conceive my last one I took one cycle of Clomid due to TTC for some years. It only took the one cycle at 50 mg and I got pregnant. That was 4 years ago but I didn't want to wait for the 3-6 months that my OB wanted me to wait for the Clomid. Anything else you would like to know just ask!


----------



## dachsundmom

augustluvers said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230804
> 
> 
> Here we go, first OPK of the cycle, lol.
> 
> Hey, what time do you temp at?
> 
> I temp at 4am because I usually get up at that time to use the loo... and My temps are always under 97 pre-ovulation.
> 
> Also.... I'm also on cycle day 6, and did my OPK today too, negative but I'm just glad to be peeing on something again, :haha:Click to expand...

I temp between 6-6:30 am. I do realize it is not exact, but it is what works the best for me.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I cannot believe that those words weren't censored...lol
> 
> :rofl:Me either!!Click to expand...

Hey you! Did you ever get that salad you were wanting? It totally made me crave one!! So I now that you guys told family so far...when are you guys going to make the big announcement though?

Oh and how are you feeling?:hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

It isn't and I will when/if I ever get home. I'm on my iPhone.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Grumblebea said:


> You guys crack me up!

I do aim to please!! (Apparently so if you read my other posts!) :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Kayla-
Nice to see you! I thought of you over the weekend, I was in my car and House At Pooh Corner came on the radio!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 230804
> 
> 
> Here we go, first OPK of the cycle, lol.

WOOT!! WOOT!! Let the POASA begin!!!!! I think I may have to go pee on one now just cause you did....peer pressure and all...:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230804
> 
> 
> Here we go, first OPK of the cycle, lol.
> 
> WOOT!! WOOT!! Let the POASA begin!!!!! I think I may have to go pee on one now just cause you did....peer pressure and all...:haha:Click to expand...

Due to the sale I hit at Kroger, last month's supply, and my Amazon order that came today...I am so effing set fot the month! Lol.

My DH is just seeing dollar signs, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Hi Kayla-
> Nice to see you! I thought of you over the weekend, I was in my car and House At Pooh Corner came on the radio!

haha...I saw the cutest bag/purse at Toys r us yesterday and made me think of her too...Had all the Disney characters...mickey, pooh, piglet, etc.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230804
> 
> 
> Here we go, first OPK of the cycle, lol.
> 
> WOOT!! WOOT!! Let the POASA begin!!!!! I think I may have to go pee on one now just cause you did....peer pressure and all...:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the sale I hit at Kroger, last month's supply, and my Amazon order that came today...I am so effing set fot the month! Lol.
> 
> My DH is just seeing dollar signs, lol.Click to expand...

Even though I probably ovulated today and still have a bunch of FR OPK's and maybe 2-3 IC's I still feel the urge to order some more...Would I be jinxing myself if I did? If I don't order them soon though then I won't have them in time for next cycle if I were to need them kwim? :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

BTW...Where the hell is Mammag?


----------



## Grumblebea

USAFKnineWife said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> You guys crack me up!
> 
> I do aim to please!! (Apparently so if you read my other posts!) :rofl:Click to expand...

The hummer? Yeah that's what was cracking me up. I save those for af week. Gotta throw a dog a bone every now and then.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> BTW...Where the hell is Mammag?

She was here this morning. I always order ahead, I figure if I don't need them I can give them away or donate them to a women's shelter.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Has anyone tried the new Hershey's Air Delight? It says that it is Aerated Milk Chocolate....I myself can do without chocolate bars...I like "candy" more but these are good...the chocolate in the middle has holes in it...weird...


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> You guys crack me up!
> 
> I do aim to please!! (Apparently so if you read my other posts!) :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> The hummer? Yeah that's what was cracking me up. I save those for af week. Gotta throw a dog a bone every now and then.Click to expand...

I think we all do, lol. :haha:


----------



## MrsStutler

USAFKnineWife said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I cannot believe that those words weren't censored...lol
> 
> :rofl:Me either!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey you! Did you ever get that salad you were wanting? It totally made me crave one!! So I now that you guys told family so far...when are you guys going to make the big announcement though?
> 
> Oh and how are you feeling?:hugs:Click to expand...

Haha, no I still don't have my salad! I'm pretty tempted to call them up and order one since they deliver but I get off work in 3 hours so then I will be making dinner. Still thinking about it though. A few close friends have been told but the plan is not to announce it to the world (aka facebook) until 12 weeks. We might do it sooner but not before 10, just in case. I have been feeling A-OK. Although if one more family member asks me if I have morning sickness I'm convinced I will get it for sure!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Grumblebea said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> You guys crack me up!
> 
> I do aim to please!! (Apparently so if you read my other posts!) :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> The hummer? Yeah that's what was cracking me up. I save those for af week. Gotta throw a dog a bone every now and then.Click to expand...

Yeah I usually reserve it for special occasions but he started bitching about how he knows I only wanna have sex to make a baby and all that bullshit so I had to improvise...plus it helps him finish quicker..A quickie in our house is like 2+hours:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> You guys crack me up!
> 
> I do aim to please!! (Apparently so if you read my other posts!) :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> The hummer? Yeah that's what was cracking me up. I save those for af week. Gotta throw a dog a bone every now and then.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I usually reserve it for special occasions but he started bitching about how he knows I only wanna have sex to make a baby and all that bullshit so I had to improvise...plus it helps him finish quicker..A quickie in our house is like 2+hours:wacko:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## mammag

Indigo77 said:


> Hi Mammag and USAFKninewife-
> 
> DoxieMom told me you were both taking soy and I wondered if you could tell me how much and on which days you decided to take it and why? I am on cd3 right now.

I went all out with it, do or die, lol, 200mg CD 1-5, I read a lot of success stories at that dose so figured I try it out, and if it screws me up I'll just drop it or take it later next cycle!

It was a wicked hot day so we headed out and spent it at the beach! I'm so freaking sun burnt it's not even funny, you guys should see me, this lady looked at me at the store and just shook here head like I was her not-so-intelligent daughter :rofl: 

Knifewife, I'm thinking O day will be tomorrow, your OPK was more positive today than it was yesterday!


----------



## dachsundmom

So you look like one of my people? Lol


----------



## Indigo77

USAFKnineWife said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mammag and USAFKninewife-
> 
> DoxieMom told me you were both taking soy and I wondered if you could tell me how much and on which days you decided to take it and why? I am on cd3 right now.
> 
> Hi there...I recognize your name...I lurk over in TTC35+ sometimes... I am not quite 35 yet but getting there. lol I took Soy CD2-6 started at 160 mg on CD2 and CD3 and then went to 200 mg on CD's 4-6. I took it because although I have 4 kiddos and the first 3 I had no difficulty at all to conceive my last one I took one cycle of Clomid due to TTC for some years. It only took the one cycle at 50 mg and I got pregnant. That was 4 years ago but I didn't want to wait for the 3-6 months that my OB wanted me to wait for the Clomid. Anything else you would like to know just ask!Click to expand...

Thanks! Any side affects?


----------



## mammag

Oddly enough, I didn't have any, I did take it at night 10:30pm, just before I fall asleep, I think on day 3 it may have given me a headache, but nothing some tylenol didn't fix. I also think it lightened my period, maybe even shortened it a smidge.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> So you look like one of my people? Lol

Lol, I still can't do nails :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> So you look like one of my people? Lol
> 
> Lol, I still can't do nails :cry:Click to expand...

Well FU, neither can I, lol.


----------



## mammag

:rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I'm pretty sure they are positive!! These are from 5 p.m.
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/fa4391d6-orig.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mammag and USAFKninewife-
> 
> DoxieMom told me you were both taking soy and I wondered if you could tell me how much and on which days you decided to take it and why? I am on cd3 right now.
> 
> Hi there...I recognize your name...I lurk over in TTC35+ sometimes... I am not quite 35 yet but getting there. lol I took Soy CD2-6 started at 160 mg on CD2 and CD3 and then went to 200 mg on CD's 4-6. I took it because although I have 4 kiddos and the first 3 I had no difficulty at all to conceive my last one I took one cycle of Clomid due to TTC for some years. It only took the one cycle at 50 mg and I got pregnant. That was 4 years ago but I didn't want to wait for the 3-6 months that my OB wanted me to wait for the Clomid. Anything else you would like to know just ask!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Any side affects?Click to expand...

Just the occasional headache here and there; nothing that couldn't be taken care of with some tylenol though.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> So you look like one of my people? Lol
> 
> Lol, I still can't do nails :cry:Click to expand...

bahaha :rofl: I can...but there are schools for that...that's the only reason know how! :rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok so...the Softcups....F%c& them...I figured that it had been in there long enough so I went to take it out right after I did the OPK's....It took me a while...They are NOT easy to remove...I got freaked out there for a minute thinking I wasn't going to be able to get it out!:haha:

I did get it out but I had a few cramps after probably due to all the pressure I was putting on stuff in there....Not cool at all...Oh and when I took it out there was ALOT of semen in there and I had alot of EWCM too..I can totally tell the difference in his stuff and mine...his is cloudy; mine is soooo not at this point!! That shit is so stretchy I could use it as a slingshot!!! :rofl:


----------



## mammag

Those are so super positive!! I got a good feeling about this month for you knifewife!!!


----------



## mammag

And I don't wanna try the softcups either, I can just see me now making the walk of shame to my OB to have it removed...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> And I don't wanna try the softcups either, I can just see me now making the walk of shame to my OB to have it removed...

I had that fear too...And having to ask dh to stuck his big ol fingers up there to remove it...or it breaking and all kinds of other shit! STAY AWAY FROM THE SOFTCUPS I TELL YOU!!! THEY ARE EVIL:growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok I just ordered more OPK's and HPT's...said they will be here on Wednesday...Gotta love Amazon!!


----------



## mammag

Lol, I need to order some HPT's but I won't be living here come the end of the week so I have to hold off till the move :(


----------



## dachsundmom

I am not going anywhere near the softcups, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

i have a soft cup in right now but llet me tell ya.......... Ive not lost a single swimmer my pants are oficially dry lol
to take them out you have to squat down and push like your gona poo lol so glamorous haha


----------



## Grumblebea

Grrrrr still driving! Over 6 hours in this damn car. No tamoxifen for me :(.


----------



## Grumblebea

wanabeamama said:


> i have a soft cup in right now but llet me tell ya.......... Ive not lost a single swimmer my pants are oficially dry lol
> to take them out you have to squat down and push like your gona poo lol so glamorous haha

That's what I like about them, the no mess factor.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Grrrrr still driving! Over 6 hours in this damn car. No tamoxifen for me :(.

Why not?


----------



## wanabeamama

i wait a wole month for those little suckers they aint getin away that easy lol there traped ha


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> i wait a wole month for those little suckers they aint getin away that easy lol there traped ha

I just picture my fingernails puncturing my cervix, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> i have a soft cup in right now but llet me tell ya.......... Ive not lost a single swimmer my pants are oficially dry lol
> to take them out you have to squat down and push like your gona poo lol so glamorous haha

Never thought about doing it that way...Might have to give it another try then...but if it happens again I will boycott those damn things!!


----------



## Grumblebea

dachsundmom said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> Grrrrr still driving! Over 6 hours in this damn car. No tamoxifen for me :(.
> 
> Why not?Click to expand...

He said it supresses estrogen like clomid and would cause me problems, he doesn't prescribe it at all he gave me an rx for letrozole (sp?).


----------



## dachsundmom

I should not have lines this dark this soon...and why do I have EWCM now? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> Grrrrr still driving! Over 6 hours in this damn car. No tamoxifen for me :(.
> 
> Why not?Click to expand...
> 
> He said it supresses estrogen like clomid and would cause me problems, he doesn't prescribe it at all he gave me an rx for letrozole (sp?).Click to expand...

He is right about it blocking estrogen. What problems did he say it would cause you?


----------



## Grumblebea

Low cm like clomid.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Low cm like clomid.

I just posted an OPK pic and this is the first time I have ever had noticable EWCM. I'm not kidding. Normally I have to hunt for it. It's just way early for me to be fertile. :wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 230848
> 
> 
> I should not have lines this dark this soon...and why do I have EWCM now? Lol

Could be the Tamoxifen making you O early


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230848
> 
> 
> I should not have lines this dark this soon...and why do I have EWCM now? Lol
> 
> Could be the Tamoxifen making you O earlyClick to expand...

I just don't know. My temps have done nothing to indicate I could be even close. And this stupid monitor, which is supposed to tell me my 7 most fertile days, tells me that I am not effing fertile, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I have gotten EWCM well before I was fertile...I dunno really..


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I have gotten EWCM well before I was fertile...I dunno really..

I've just never had it and my damn cervix is open, lol. I swear I quit. :cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I have gotten EWCM well before I was fertile...I dunno really..
> 
> I've just never had it and my damn cervix is open, lol. I swear I quit. :cry:Click to expand...

Awe..come on...Just BD tonight and tomorrow and maybe if this is it then you've covered your bases:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh and so is mine..but it is usually slightly open all the time...now it's wide (echo-echo) open :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I have gotten EWCM well before I was fertile...I dunno really..
> 
> I've just never had it and my damn cervix is open, lol. I swear I quit. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Awe..come on...Just BD tonight and tomorrow and maybe if this is it then you've covered your bases:hugs:Click to expand...

Oh I will, but I told the damn DH to relieve himself this morning bc I didn't think I was anywhere near that time, lol. I'm not sure he has anything left. :growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I have gotten EWCM well before I was fertile...I dunno really..
> 
> I've just never had it and my damn cervix is open, lol. I swear I quit. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Awe..come on...Just BD tonight and tomorrow and maybe if this is it then you've covered your bases:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I will, but I told the damn DH to relieve himself this morning bc I didn't think I was anywhere near that time, lol. I'm not sure he has anything left. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Are you sure he did?


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, I called him later to ask, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol @ relieve himself :) I think it's probably the Tx, maybe we'll all O early and be close together like last cycle!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Yes, I called him later to ask, lol.

bahaha...that's funny but it's not... Well I would do it anyway but that's just me...


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol @ relieve himself :) I think it's probably the Tx, maybe we'll all O early and be close together like last cycle!!

This is what I get for thinking I might try SMEP one more time and I didn't want the sh*t to build up and die in there, lol. I'm telling you girls now, if this month goes to hell, I'm heading staight to IVF, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I did hear that if you are swaying for a girl that dh should ejaculate often...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I called him later to ask, lol.
> 
> bahaha...that's funny but it's not... Well I would do it anyway but that's just me...Click to expand...

Oh I already told him to man up!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I did hear that if you are swaying for a girl that dh should ejaculate often...

Ummmm, I think they mean inside a female, lol.


----------



## mammag

Letrozole is Femara isn't it?


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Letrozole is Femara isn't it?

I think so. Grumble is the smart one, I chose this TMX shit.


----------



## mammag

Lol, their pretty similar, both used to treat breast cancer, both work in very similar ways.


----------



## dachsundmom

I am hoping that my OPK was a fluke and that it will be very negative in the morning.


----------



## Grumblebea

mammag said:


> Letrozole is Femara isn't it?

I think same family.


----------



## Grumblebea

dachsundmom said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> Low cm like clomid.
> 
> I just posted an OPK pic and this is the first time I have ever had noticable EWCM. I'm not kidding. Normally I have to hunt for it. It's just way early for me to be fertile. :wacko:Click to expand...

I never get ewcm, just wet. With clomid...nothing


----------



## Grumblebea

Still no AF either but bfn again when I got home. Held that pee for hours too.


----------



## Grumblebea

Dmom, you had + opk already??? Aren't you like on day 6 or something?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I did hear that if you are swaying for a girl that dh should ejaculate often...
> 
> Ummmm, I think they mean inside a female, lol.Click to expand...

No, I do think I read that the more then man ejaculates that the more male sperm are killed off due to them being fragile so there is more chance of the female sperm being dominant...But it could all be bullshit like most of the conflicting info about swaying on the internet...:shrug:


----------



## mammag

Grumblebea said:


> Still no AF either but bfn again when I got home. Held that pee for hours too.

Oh Boo :( I hate that, I think your temp in the morning will help tell the tale though :)


----------



## Grumblebea

I've never been late, although I never pinpointed it to the exact day either. Funny when you learn your O day and you LP. It a big game of hurry up and wait. Oh going to edit my siggy now. I officially have 2 open tubes :happydance:


----------



## mammag

I bet my temp will be screwed up in the morning since I'm so burnt. I wonder if it'll screw up my chart.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Dmom, you had + opk already??? Aren't you like on day 6 or something?

There's a pic a few pages back; it's not positive, but it is pretty darn close. Yes, it's only day 6. I hope it's a joke.


----------



## Grumblebea

dachsundmom said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> Dmom, you had + opk already??? Aren't you like on day 6 or something?
> 
> There's a pic a few pages back; it's not positive, but it is pretty darn close. Yes, it's only day 6. I hope it's a joke.Click to expand...

Better get to :sex: like :bunny:'s. Tell your DH to stop wasting those :spermy:!


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> Dmom, you had + opk already??? Aren't you like on day 6 or something?
> 
> There's a pic a few pages back; it's not positive, but it is pretty darn close. Yes, it's only day 6. I hope it's a joke.Click to expand...
> 
> Better get to :sex: like :bunny:'s. Tell your DH to stop wasting those :spermy:!Click to expand...

:haha: I'm so frustrated right now I don't even care. But, we will DTD and I'll just cross my fingers that it's the TMX making my tests funny.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> Dmom, you had + opk already??? Aren't you like on day 6 or something?
> 
> There's a pic a few pages back; it's not positive, but it is pretty darn close. Yes, it's only day 6. I hope it's a joke.Click to expand...
> 
> Better get to :sex: like :bunny:'s. Tell your DH to stop wasting those :spermy:!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I'm so frustrated right now I don't even care. But, we will DTD and I'll just cross my fingers that it's the TMX making my tests funny.Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, at least I now have a valid excuse to pee on things, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, since when do we need excuses to pee on things!!???


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, since when do we need excuses to pee on things!!???

I'm trying to be good here, lol. How's the packing going?


----------



## mammag

Lmao, I don't pack :devil: You should ask my DH :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lmao, I don't pack :devil: You should ask my DH :haha:

I don't do it either, lol. So when you leave for OH are you offically out of your current apartment?


----------



## mammag

DH just put his hand on my head and said "you got a fever, I think your pregnant"
He's so silly, I haven't even O'ed yet!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> DH just put his hand on my head and said "you got a fever, I think your pregnant"
> He's so silly, I haven't even O'ed yet!!!

Lol. I just took my temp again and yes I know a nighttime temp doesn't count...but it was lower damn it. It should be higher in the evenings.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lmao, I don't pack :devil: You should ask my DH :haha:
> 
> I don't do it either, lol. So when you leave for OH are you offically out of your current apartment?Click to expand...

Yup, it will be the last day here, but, there has been a change of plan and we are now going to Louisiana. He got a better job offer there, it sucks, we have no house lined up, no plan, nothing, just going to go; find a place to rent and see what happens. It's completely nuts, but that's what he wants to do and I'll follow him anywhere.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lmao, I don't pack :devil: You should ask my DH :haha:
> 
> I don't do it either, lol. So when you leave for OH are you offically out of your current apartment?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, it will be the last day here, but, there has been a change of plan and we are now going to Louisiana. He got a better job offer there, it sucks, we have no house lined up, no plan, nothing, just going to go; find a place to rent and see what happens. It's completely nuts, but that's what he wants to do and I'll follow him anywhere.Click to expand...

OMG, lol. What does he do? Sounds like construction.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, since when do we need excuses to pee on things!!???

Yeah ^^^WSS! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lmao, I don't pack :devil: You should ask my DH :haha:
> 
> I don't do it either, lol. So when you leave for OH are you offically out of your current apartment?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, it will be the last day here, but, there has been a change of plan and we are now going to Louisiana. He got a better job offer there, it sucks, we have no house lined up, no plan, nothing, just going to go; find a place to rent and see what happens. It's completely nuts, but that's what he wants to do and I'll follow him anywhere.Click to expand...

Holy bananas! That would drive me crazy but I would follow my dh anywhere too!


----------



## dachsundmom

I'd have to think long and hard about it! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I'd have to think long and hard about it! Lol

Well yeah but you know that eventually you would get with the program :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'd have to think long and hard about it! Lol
> 
> Well yeah but you know that eventually you would get with the program :haha:Click to expand...

Well, duh. I need the BAH, lol. And you know how it goes, it's only guaranteed to the wife during a deployment, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'd have to think long and hard about it! Lol
> 
> Well yeah but you know that eventually you would get with the program :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, duh. I need the BAH, lol. And you know how it goes, it's only guaranteed to the wife during a deployment, lol.Click to expand...

HOT DAMN! Get outta my head!!! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'd have to think long and hard about it! Lol
> 
> Well yeah but you know that eventually you would get with the program :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, duh. I need the BAH, lol. And you know how it goes, it's only guaranteed to the wife during a deployment, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> HOT DAMN! Get outta my head!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

If these men only really knew, lol. :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'd have to think long and hard about it! Lol
> 
> Well yeah but you know that eventually you would get with the program :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, duh. I need the BAH, lol. And you know how it goes, it's only guaranteed to the wife during a deployment, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> HOT DAMN! Get outta my head!!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> If these men only really knew, lol. :haha:Click to expand...

IKR!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mama wants a new car, DH needs to deploy, lol. God, I am awful sometimes, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Lucky *******s should be grateful! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Lucky *******s should be grateful! :rofl:

No joke! Lol :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mama wants a new car, DH needs to deploy, lol. God, I am awful sometimes, lol.

:rofl: That's the way to get it! We have a friend that just got out and went "private" and makes 10 grand for 3 months in the field and 1 month home and then 3 months back out...and tax free to boot! I just don't want dh gone that much...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Look at this lazy fool! :rofl:
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/77dea476-orig.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mama wants a new car, DH needs to deploy, lol. God, I am awful sometimes, lol.
> 
> :rofl: That's the way to get it! We have a friend that just got out and went "private" and makes 10 grand for 3 months in the field and 1 month home and then 3 months back out...and tax free to boot! I just don't want dh gone that much...Click to expand...

I don't want mine gone that much either and he just told me the economy is bad; deployment bonus will not get me a Mercedes, lol.

My SIL just bought her new car with the bonus money. I swear, I think it's what everyone does, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Very cute cat!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Very cute cat!

He acts like a damn baby sometimes...he is very dependent and cries constantly since we have been home...I think he has seperation anxiety now...:cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mama wants a new car, DH needs to deploy, lol. God, I am awful sometimes, lol.
> 
> :rofl: That's the way to get it! We have a friend that just got out and went "private" and makes 10 grand for 3 months in the field and 1 month home and then 3 months back out...and tax free to boot! I just don't want dh gone that much...Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want mine gone that much either and he just told me the economy is bad; deployment bonus will not get me a Mercedes, lol.
> 
> My SIL just bought her new car with the bonus money. I swear, I think it's what everyone does, lol.Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Very cute cat!
> 
> He acts like a damn baby sometimes...he is very dependent and cries constantly since we have been home...I think he has seperation anxiety now...:cry:Click to expand...

:cry: Try the air fresheners from Petsmart, they give off some kind of relaxing scent. I'm not kidding, they really do help. Just not on my POS dog.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Might have to do that...he won't stay off me...if it wasn't so damn sweet it would be annoying..


----------



## USAFKnineWife

GAH! :wacko: Why do I venture out there in crazy land??


----------



## MrsStutler

Holy buckets...a monsoon started up and it is nuts out there. It's raining buckets upon buckets, the wind is blowing and the lightning show is awesome. Although I'm a little afraid we might not have patio furniture in the morning...and I'm sure our trash cans are halfway across town. I love storms but they terrify me at the same time.


----------



## wanabeamama

hehe the costume did the trick lol:gun: i told him he was conceling a dangerous wepon and was sentenced to to the bedroom then put the gun to his head all the way to the bedroom haha it was fun i forgot about the fact i was ovulating only trouble was he was taking pictures of me for about 20min but sending them to his friends :/


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, wanabe....love the pic!


----------



## dachsundmom

Well girls, three tests, same urine...what do you guys think? My monitor says I am entering my fertile period and that it should peak on Monday. But that's just a prediction, could change any day.


----------



## Icca19

Good morning ladies, well not for me

I woke up and put my temps in FF and it took my ovulation away!!
Now I have no idea what's going on....wtf

I'm doing a OPK and a HPT with my FMU, just because I have NO CLUE what's going on with my body now. No signs or symptoms for anything. I'm begining to think maybe I did O. My body tried to but didn't. 
Oh I can't wait to get the progesterone levels back from the dr!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca what happens if you take away the open circle on CD31?


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> Good morning ladies, well not for me
> 
> I woke up and put my temps in FF and it took my ovulation away!!
> Now I have no idea what's going on....wtf
> 
> I'm doing a OPK and a HPT with my FMU, just because I have NO CLUE what's going on with my body now. No signs or symptoms for anything. I'm begining to think maybe I did O. My body tried to but didn't.
> Oh I can't wait to get the progesterone levels back from the dr!

well no idea what happened with your chart :/ hmmmmmm
how long does it take for progesterone levels to come back?


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 230967
> 
> 
> Well girls, three tests, same urine...what do you guys think? My monitor says I am entering my fertile period and that it should peak on Monday. But that's just a prediction, could change any day.

i cant see the pic very well on my phone but the top one looks dark :)


----------



## dachsundmom

The top one is dark, the IC isn't, and I didn't get a smiley; I don't know what to think, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> The top one is dark, the IC isn't, and I didn't get a smiley; I don't know what to think, lol.

well the day before i got my smiley there was barely a line the day before i posted the pic on here, so you might get a pos tomorrow i never got a good line on an ic even when i got a smiley with the same pee.


----------



## wanabeamama

i just had another look im on a laptop now the ic looks like mine did the day before smiley and the digi line does to i recon tomorrow or even tonight.


----------



## Icca19

Well I changed that open circle and it didn't change anything 
Grrrrrr I'm so angry right now.

Oh and I called the nurse at my drs office so I'm just waiting.....still

Today is CD37, last cycle was 40CD so idk. If nothing happens by the weekend, ill be at my drs Monday morning....hopefully


----------



## Icca19

Oh and the OPK from this morning was def neg. 
It the first time that the test line almost did show up, I usually always get a second line on the OPK but todays I didn't kinda (its there now but barely) 

And the HPT was a BFN


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca I am sorry!

Wanabe- thank you. I guess this OV is just going to come early for me.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok so here is today's OPK at 8 am...My temp dropped to 97.3 as well...I've never had 2 days of + OPK's...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/b5f1481a-orig.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it is the soy, TBH.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> hehe the costume did the trick lol:gun: i told him he was conceling a dangerous wepon and was sentenced to to the bedroom then put the gun to his head all the way to the bedroom haha it was fun i forgot about the fact i was ovulating only trouble was he was taking pictures of me for about 20min but sending them to his friends :/

HAWT! :happydance: My dh would be taking pictures too!! lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 230967
> 
> 
> Well girls, three tests, same urine...what do you guys think? My monitor says I am entering my fertile period and that it should peak on Monday. But that's just a prediction, could change any day.

That top one looks positive for sure!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I think it is the soy, TBH.

Me too! So is my temp supposed to still drop like that?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

From looking at my chart last month I had a temp drop on CD12 then it spiked high on CD13 indicating ovulation on CD12....So maybe I am ovulating today and tomorrow I will be 1DPO?


----------



## dachsundmom

It will keep dropping if your body is trying to OV, but just hasn't.

Which test do I use...top one is positive and the others aren't. This is only CD7, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> It will keep dropping if your body is trying to OV, but just hasn't.
> 
> Which test do I use...top one is positive and the others aren't. This is only CD7, lol

I would go with the top one and keep testing throughout the day....you just never know...even though you carry your surge in the morning (I think) then with the Tamoxifen it might still show up later...I say just keep peeing and BD'ing...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So do you think it will follow like last month? Like I said about the temp drop then spike the next morning?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> So do you think it will follow like last month? Like I said about the temp drop then spike the next morning?

I think it should, but don't be alarmed if it doesn't. Soy I guess can both lenghten and shorten a cycle.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hey ladies I have an idea for something....If you want to I am going to inbox you with this idea and details and while no one has to participate I think it will be fun and since we have all been together for a bit it will help with the PMA and all that jazz and get us to know each other better as we will all (I'm hoping) continue this journey together....There is no obligation so feel free to say no thanks but I think it will be fun....Details to come soon!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Hey ladies I have an idea for something....If you want to I am going to inbox you with this idea and details and while no one has to participate I think it will be fun and since we have all been together for a bit it will help with the PMA and all that jazz and get us to know each other better as we will all (I'm hoping) continue this journey together....There is no obligation so feel free to say no thanks but I think it will be fun....Details to come soon!

I will be waiting.


----------



## augustluvers

Good Morning Ladies,

As you know, I'm taking soy this cycle. 140mg cd3-5 and 200mg cd6&7. Today being my last day. 

I have a question for you girls taking soy, have you notice a difference in CM? Because I have. The last two days I've had so much CM, sticky yesterday but super creamy today. Sorry about the TMI... 

OPK yesterday was negative, will be testing again this afternoon. 

However, I shouldn't ovulate until a few days past the last pill right? Because I have an HSG scheduled for this Friday. I should be ok to still have that done :wacko: I feel like a nut case! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi August- I know nothing about soy, but some of the other women might. If it works like Clomid, theoretically you should OV about 5 days after the last pill.


----------



## wanabeamama

usawife i think thats a SUPER SURGE wooo
dmom i would wait for a smiley but i think its close :) woooooo


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Wanabeamama-I tried to send you a PM but it says that you don't receive them...boo!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

augustluvers said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> As you know, I'm taking soy this cycle. 140mg cd3-5 and 200mg cd6&7. Today being my last day.
> 
> I have a question for you girls taking soy, have you notice a difference in CM? Because I have. The last two days I've had so much CM, sticky yesterday but super creamy today. Sorry about the TMI...
> 
> OPK yesterday was negative, will be testing again this afternoon.
> 
> However, I shouldn't ovulate until a few days past the last pill right? Because I have an HSG scheduled for this Friday. I should be ok to still have that done :wacko: I feel like a nut case! :haha:

I took soy as well...CD2 -6 My cm was so HEAVY! It was all EWCM and there was loads of it...Super stretchy too...Also I have never had more than one day of + OPK's and I have had 2 possibly 3 days of +'s. I don't know anything about the HSG as I haven't had one of those so I don't know. Everyone ovulates at different times even on Soy or without so I am not sure. Sorry I couldn't be much help.


----------



## dachsundmom

AFwife- if you are getting different CM this month bc of the soy, you might want to keep that off of FF; I am afraid it might throw your OV date according to how confused FF gets sometimes!

Got your PM. I'll follow the info to you when I get home!


----------



## mammag

August, the SOY did the same thing to me, the last two days that I took it I had SOO much Creamy CM that I needed a pantyliner, I mean there was a ton of it. 

Icca- I still think you ovulated, I think your about 12dpo, FF sucks :( 

Wanabe- H-O-T!!! I wish I had Boobs and Ass like that!!!!

Knifewife, I think you're ovulating today, that OPK yesterday was definitely your surge, I've read that most woman on soy get a stronger and longer Lh surge, but that's a good thing, makes for a bigger follicle!

D-mom- maybe that top test is just too sensitive for you? I wouldn't disregard it, but I wouldn't rely on it either, the other two are very negative, and you get a very strong surge on OPK's from what I've seen.


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> Wanabeamama-I tried to send you a PM but it says that you don't receive them...boo!

huh i wonder why it says that? my inbox is 92% full maby i should delete some hold on :dohh:


----------



## mammag

Ah, mine is 100% full, glad you said something wanabe!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> August, the SOY did the same thing to me, the last two days that I took it I had SOO much Creamy CM that I needed a pantyliner, I mean there was a ton of it.
> 
> Icca- I still think you ovulated, I think your about 12dpo, FF sucks :(
> 
> Wanabe- H-O-T!!! I wish I had Boobs and Ass like that!!!!
> 
> Knifewife, I think you're ovulating today, that OPK yesterday was definitely your surge, I've read that most woman on soy get a stronger and longer Lh surge, but that's a good thing, makes for a bigger follicle!
> 
> D-mom- maybe that top test is just too sensitive for you? I wouldn't disregard it, but I wouldn't rely on it either, the other two are very negative, and you get a very strong surge on OPK's from what I've seen.

I think I am still a few days off. My monitor is predicting my peak fertile day as Monday. So I think I am just going to stick with my plan and keep BD every other day for now.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> AFwife- if you are getting different CM this month bc of the soy, you might want to keep that off of FF; I am afraid it might throw your OV date according to how confused FF gets sometimes!
> 
> Got your PM. I'll follow the info to you when I get home!

Ok so on CD6-11 now I have either had Watery or EWCM so should I take them off there and put them in my notes instead? And what do you think I should put there instead? Or just leave it blank?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Wanabeamama-I tried to send you a PM but it says that you don't receive them...boo!
> 
> huh i wonder why it says that? my inbox is 92% full maby i should delete some hold on :dohh:Click to expand...

That may be why...it says that you have it set to not allows pm's...made me:cry: lol


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> AFwife- if you are getting different CM this month bc of the soy, you might want to keep that off of FF; I am afraid it might throw your OV date according to how confused FF gets sometimes!
> 
> Got your PM. I'll follow the info to you when I get home!
> 
> Ok so on CD6-11 now I have either had Watery or EWCM so should I take them off there and put them in my notes instead? And what do you think I should put there instead? Or just leave it blank?Click to expand...

I don't put anything in after AF or sometimes up until detected OV day. After that stop; I prefer the notes section but I might throw it in this cycle for everyone to see, lol.


----------



## mammag

I think it would be okay to leave the fertile CM for now, but if it continues after O I would just leave it blank and add it in your notes on those days, but if your chart this month is like last month, you'll get a beautiful rise tomorrow the even FF can't ignore, Icca looks like a slow riser, so it's harder for FF to pinpoint her O day.


----------



## mammag

My little boy just brought me his plate from breakfast and it was all clean and he's says 'mom, look what I did, it's so you don't have to do this stuff" Lol, I love him, he's so sweet.


----------



## mammag

Oh, and here's another strange Soy SE, at least I think it might be the soy, I'm always constipated, it's like the bane of my existence for real, and since I started the Soy this cycle I've been BM'ing daily! That's seriously a huge deal for me, sometimes I can go a week without a poo :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> My little boy just brought me his plate from breakfast and it was all clean and he's says 'mom, look what I did, it's so you don't have to do this stuff" Lol, I love him, he's so sweet.

Plates? You guys are moving, lol. I'd be eating out of take out containers, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Oh, and here's another strange Soy SE, at least I think it might be the soy, I'm always constipated, it's like the bane of my existence for real, and since I started the Soy this cycle I've been BM'ing daily! That's seriously a huge deal for me, sometimes I can go a week without a poo :haha:

Well since we are sharing...:haha: I was the same way for the last 6 months...could go days...but this cycle I am going daily...:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> My little boy just brought me his plate from breakfast and it was all clean and he's says 'mom, look what I did, it's so you don't have to do this stuff" Lol, I love him, he's so sweet.

Aww...How sweet! I've finally got mine trained to just get their plates from the table to the kitchen counter...that's a big deal here....God forbid they ever have to clean something!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> My little boy just brought me his plate from breakfast and it was all clean and he's says 'mom, look what I did, it's so you don't have to do this stuff" Lol, I love him, he's so sweet.
> 
> Aww...How sweet! I've finally got mine trained to just get their plates from the table to the kitchen counter...that's a big deal here....God forbid they ever have to clean something!:haha:Click to expand...

Believe it or not, my DD is the housekeeper. She likes to clean and likes things very organized, so I let her go for it. :wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> My little boy just brought me his plate from breakfast and it was all clean and he's says 'mom, look what I did, it's so you don't have to do this stuff" Lol, I love him, he's so sweet.
> 
> Aww...How sweet! I've finally got mine trained to just get their plates from the table to the kitchen counter...that's a big deal here....God forbid they ever have to clean something!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Believe it or not, my DD is the housekeeper. She likes to clean and likes things very organized, so I let her go for it. :wacko:Click to expand...

Lucky! The girls do ok with chores but the boys literally have to be threatened and even then the baby just sits and cries and says how he is too little..:wacko:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> My little boy just brought me his plate from breakfast and it was all clean and he's says 'mom, look what I did, it's so you don't have to do this stuff" Lol, I love him, he's so sweet.
> 
> Plates? You guys are moving, lol. I'd be eating out of take out containers, lol.Click to expand...

Lol, it was actually a Styrofoam plate and plastic fork, but it was still sweet :)


----------



## dachsundmom

So I'm thinking about giving up the OPKs and just sticking with the temps and my monitor. I don't think it's all going to line up and I might just end up confusing myself.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and here's another strange Soy SE, at least I think it might be the soy, I'm always constipated, it's like the bane of my existence for real, and since I started the Soy this cycle I've been BM'ing daily! That's seriously a huge deal for me, sometimes I can go a week without a poo :haha:
> 
> Well since we are sharing...:haha: I was the same way for the last 6 months...could go days...but this cycle I am going daily...:haha:Click to expand...

Really? So it's not just me then! I'm kinda excited about it, lol, I wish I could take the soy all the time!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> So I'm thinking about giving up the OPKs and just sticking with the temps and my monitor. I don't think it's all going to line up and I might just end up confusing myself.

I think I'm going with the opposite this month, I always Ovulate the day after my surge, and temping and stuff is just going to be too difficult this month. 

Oh, and p.s. I'm SOOOO freaking burnt! It HURTS!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking about giving up the OPKs and just sticking with the temps and my monitor. I don't think it's all going to line up and I might just end up confusing myself.
> 
> I think I'm going with the opposite this month, I always Ovulate the day after my surge, and temping and stuff is just going to be too difficult this month.
> 
> Oh, and p.s. I'm SOOOO freaking burnt! It HURTS!!!Click to expand...

Do you have any aloe, body lotion will make a sunburn worse.


----------



## mammag

Lol, I was just now slathering it on before I read this post, it's the cooling formula kind too. I'm an idiot, I should have reapplied the sunscreen instead of thinking once would do me.


----------



## mammag

I wish you guys could see how dark my OPK is. I need to get some freaking batteries!!


----------



## dachsundmom

You don't live within walking distance of a damn 7/11? Lol

I just buy the sunscreen in the spray can.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and here's another strange Soy SE, at least I think it might be the soy, I'm always constipated, it's like the bane of my existence for real, and since I started the Soy this cycle I've been BM'ing daily! That's seriously a huge deal for me, sometimes I can go a week without a poo :haha:
> 
> Well since we are sharing...:haha: I was the same way for the last 6 months...could go days...but this cycle I am going daily...:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Really? So it's not just me then! I'm kinda excited about it, lol, I wish I could take the soy all the time!Click to expand...

I think you actually can. It says on the bottle that adults should take up to 2 tablets a day everyday...:shrug: But maybe you shouldn't throughout TTC...hell I dunno


----------



## dachsundmom

Stop the soy after your five days; totally not meant to be taken throughout your TTC cycle.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I wish you guys could see how dark my OPK is. I need to get some freaking batteries!!

I would be taking the damn batteries out of the remote just to take a picture and then put them back! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Stop the soy after your five days; totally not meant to be taken throughout your TTC cycle.

See...what the hell do I know:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Stop the soy after your five days; totally not meant to be taken throughout your TTC cycle.
> 
> See...what the hell do I know:haha:Click to expand...

You know enough to realize that BAH is what holds a marriage together, lol. :happydance:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Stop the soy after your five days; totally not meant to be taken throughout your TTC cycle.

Yeah, it supposedly works just like birth control if taken everyday. And I totally do, I even have the car today AND he left me money (yay, he knows I'm alive :( ) But I'm just so burnt that the thought of putting clothes on makes me wanna scream, I'm lying around in a very scant silk robe.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Stop the soy after your five days; totally not meant to be taken throughout your TTC cycle.
> 
> See...what the hell do I know:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You know enough to realize that BAH is what holds a marriage together, lol. :happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl: Yes I do know that...


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I wish you guys could see how dark my OPK is. I need to get some freaking batteries!!
> 
> I would be taking the damn batteries out of the remote just to take a picture and then put them back! :haha:Click to expand...

Lmao, I already tried every freaking remote in the house and a few of the kids toys, their just not strong enough, they have to be good batteries to get my camera to power on.


----------



## mammag

Ok, I give up, what's BAH?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> stop the soy after your five days; totally not meant to be taken throughout your ttc cycle.
> 
> yeah, it supposedly works just like birth control if taken everyday. And i totally do, i even have the car today and he left me money (yay, he knows i'm alive :( ) but i'm just so burnt that the thought of putting clothes on makes me wanna scream, i'm lying around in a very scant silk robe.Click to expand...

use the remote batteries!!!

Haha...guess we posted at the same time....well crap!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Ok, I give up, what's BAH?

Basic Allowance for Housing...we get a set amount of BAH based on rank in the military. It is added into your pay...that's why some idiots believe that military makes alot of money....We so do not:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Ok, I give up, what's BAH?

Basic Allowance for Housing. Depending on your military pay grade, you get a certain amount of money every month to pay for off base housing. If you do it right, you can cover a mortgage/rent and your utilities with it, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I give up, what's BAH?
> 
> Basic Allowance for Housing...we get a set amount of BAH based on rank in the military. It is added into your pay...that's why some idiots believe that military makes alot of money....We so do not:growlmad:Click to expand...

Ummm,no. My FIL was in the AF for almost 30 years, as an officer, but never made any money until he went into the private sector.


----------



## mammag

I hope it's not my camera :( It seems like I'd at least be able to get it to power on.


----------



## dachsundmom

I forgot to add, BAH changes depeding on where you live. You'll make more in California for instance because the cost of living is higher.


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Wanabeamama-I tried to send you a PM but it says that you don't receive them...boo!
> 
> huh i wonder why it says that? my inbox is 92% full maby i should delete some hold on :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> That may be why...it says that you have it set to not allows pm's...made me:cry: lolClick to expand...

have you tried again ive just deleted my inbox :) dont cry :hugs: lol


----------



## mammag

Got batteries!! But the OPK is dry now!! :( Gonna have to take another I guess.


----------



## mammag

Here is the dry one, these always seem to dry lighter than they were. I tried to pee but it was like water and didn't wanna waste an OPK with urine like that so I'm gonna wait. 
https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/OPK.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

That's pretty dark!


----------



## mammag

knifewife is ovulating 5 days after her last dose, so if I do the same then I may ovulate in 2 days? That would definitely be more convenient, as it would be before we are staying with relatives, have no idea how we would pull off any :sex: up there.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> knifewife is ovulating 5 days after her last dose, so if I do the same then I may ovulate in 2 days? That would definitely be more convenient, as it would be before we are staying with relatives, have no idea how we would pull off any :sex: up there.

Your DH might have to forget the fun part and just give you what you need from him while you are with relatives, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, I'm not sure how that will even work, a sneak into the bathroom? We'll probably be sleeping on couches with the kids very nearby.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I give up, what's BAH?
> 
> Basic Allowance for Housing...we get a set amount of BAH based on rank in the military. It is added into your pay...that's why some idiots believe that military makes alot of money....We so do not:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm,no. My FIL was in the AF for almost 30 years, as an officer, but never made any money until he went into the private sector.Click to expand...

I believe that!


----------



## mammag

What is Red Raspberry Leaf tea supposed to do? I remember taking it to help me go into labor when I was pregnant, so I can't imagine how it would help with TTC?


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> What is Red Raspberry Leaf tea supposed to do? I remember taking it to help me go into labor when I was pregnant, so I can't imagine how it would help with TTC?

With ya there. I think it's more for regulating things if you might have PCOS.


----------



## mammag

OIC, I just don't get how uterine contractions are a good thing.... Lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> OIC, I just don't get how uterine contractions are a good thing.... Lol.

They're not. But I think it's one of things people read about on the net and have to try bc someone knew someone. Like aspirin, totally great if you needit, but you totally eff you up if you don't.


----------



## mammag

I'm Bored.


----------



## dachsundmom

Me too! And I am at work, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I'm Bored.

Me too...the kids are playing in their rooms and dh is still in bed SHOCKER!:wacko: I am just waiting to make lunch...


----------



## dachsundmom

Ramen all around! Lol


----------



## MrsStutler

Hey girls! I'm bored too, the guys are here to clean our carpets *yay* so I'm just sitting awkwardly watching them work. I hate having people over to do stuff like this...it's always weird.


----------



## mammag

Lol, I couldn't imagine having a house keeper, I wouldn't be able to stand it.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Ramen all around! Lol

I was thinking that too but they are actually asking for Vienna Sausages...The chicken kind of course....blech! I usually like them but they sound horrid right now...We all know what I want to eat:wacko:


----------



## mammag

Lol, we had ramen noodles and leftover birthday cake!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, I couldn't imagine having a house keeper, I wouldn't be able to stand it.

I am not a very trustful person.. I couldn't imagine someone in my house doing something...I would be right behind them making sure they didn't steal anything:wacko:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I couldn't imagine having a house keeper, I wouldn't be able to stand it.
> 
> I am not a very trustful person.. I couldn't imagine someone in my house doing something...I would be right behind them making sure they didn't steal anything:wacko:Click to expand...

It wouldn't be that so much for me as it would be some stranger touching all my stuff and cleaning my house, I would go crazy.


----------



## MrsStutler

That would be my problem to mammag, I don't like other people touching my stuff. I could never have a housekeeper. I'd be too particular about how to clean stuff. I'm one of those "it's not done right unless I do it" people. I asked DH to load the dishwasher the other night and I went back through and re-did it all because he didn't do it the way I do hehe:haha:


----------



## mammag

Lol, I'm the same way, DH will ask if I want him to throw a load of laundry in and I'm always like NO! Don't touch the laundry!!!! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I couldn't imagine having a house keeper, I wouldn't be able to stand it.
> 
> I am not a very trustful person.. I couldn't imagine someone in my house doing something...I would be right behind them making sure they didn't steal anything:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldn't be that so much for me as it would be some stranger touching all my stuff and cleaning my house, I would go crazy.Click to expand...

Well it's also that too...:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> That would be my problem to mammag, I don't like other people touching my stuff. I could never have a housekeeper. I'd be too particular about how to clean stuff. I'm one of those "it's not done right unless I do it" people. I asked DH to load the dishwasher the other night and I went back through and re-did it all because he didn't do it the way I do hehe:haha:

Same...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, I'm the same way, DH will ask if I want him to throw a load of laundry in and I'm always like NO! Don't touch the laundry!!!! :haha:

And same...


----------



## MrsStutler

mammag said:


> Lol, I'm the same way, DH will ask if I want him to throw a load of laundry in and I'm always like NO! Don't touch the laundry!!!! :haha:

:haha: I just had a "laundry class" last night. I'm having to unwillingly hand over some of the chores to DH (he's never had any chores with me) so I'm having to teach him the exact way to do it right.

Oh wonderful...my cat is freaking out about the carpet cleaning machinery and has successfully destroyed everything up on top of my kitchen cabinets...I swear that cat is the devil.


----------



## wanabeamama

wel i somehow need to oh in bed before our guests arrive in about an hour ive just got in from work so i need to some how quickly get him in the mood hmmmmm will it ork i always have troube on ov day i cant tell him its ov day either wish me luck lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I'm the same way, DH will ask if I want him to throw a load of laundry in and I'm always like NO! Don't touch the laundry!!!! :haha:
> 
> :haha: I just had a "laundry class" last night. I'm having to unwillingly hand over some of the chores to DH (he's never had any chores with me) so I'm having to teach him the exact way to do it right.
> 
> Oh wonderful...my cat is freaking out about the carpet cleaning machinery and has successfully destroyed everything up on top of my kitchen cabinets...I swear that cat is the devil.Click to expand...

:haha: at "laundry class" My dh likes to leave things in his uniform like pens and he ruins a whole load of laundry so we don't allow him to do anything more than this:
*Bathe the boys
*take out the trash
*clean the toilets
*mop the floors
*clean the litter box
*mow the yard
And let me just say that he is slacking in more than one area...But I'll be damned if I do anything on that list with all I already do...:growlmad:


----------



## MrsStutler

haha, too funny USAFkninewife!

I always tease DH that he is soooo spoiled, although he is. With his parents he had to dust and vacuum once a week. With me he never has to dust, vacuum, do dishes, laundry, etc. That is alllll about to change! muwahahaha 
He already takes care of the cat box for me, although that made him want to get rid of the cats (I'm starting to agree with all the shenanigans they've been pulling lately). 
In his defense though he is always telling me how wonderful and awesome I am for spoiling him. At least he knows how good he has it...brat.


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> wel i somehow need to oh in bed before our guests arrive in about an hour ive just got in from work so i need to some how quickly get him in the mood hmmmmm will it ork i always have troube on ov day i cant tell him its ov day either wish me luck lol

I guess you need to put the outfit back on, lol! :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok so I just took another OPK at 130 p.m....The Control line is super light...How is that?
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/8bcb48bc-orig.jpg

Here is the one from 9 a.m. with the one from now to compare....
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/1c1189b2-orig.jpg


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> wel i somehow need to oh in bed before our guests arrive in about an hour ive just got in from work so i need to some how quickly get him in the mood hmmmmm will it ork i always have troube on ov day i cant tell him its ov day either wish me luck lol
> 
> I guess you need to put the outfit back on, lol! :happydance:Click to expand...

Agreeing!!!!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok so I just took another OPK at 130 p.m....The Control line is super light...How is that?
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/8bcb48bc-orig.jpg
> 
> Here is the one from 9 a.m. with the one from now to compare....
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/1c1189b2-orig.jpg

Looks like your going to carry your surge for a little longer with the soy! You'll just have to see what your temps do at this point.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Anyone? I think something is wrong for the control line to be as light as it is? Maybe it's a f&c$ed test? Of course I peed directly on it instead of using my pee cup...So now I have to wait a few more hours to do another one...


----------



## mammag

MrsStutler said:


> although that made him want to get rid of the cats

That's exactly how my DH reacts to a new chore!! Lets just get rid of it!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I just took another OPK at 130 p.m....The Control line is super light...How is that?
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/8bcb48bc-orig.jpg
> 
> Here is the one from 9 a.m. with the one from now to compare....
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/1c1189b2-orig.jpg
> 
> Looks like your going to carry your surge for a little longer with the soy! You'll just have to see what your temps do at this point.Click to expand...

Ok..so is that a good or bad thing? I don't know too much about this stuff as this is the first time that I have used OPK's...this cycle and last...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Anyone? I think something is wrong for the control line to be as light as it is? Maybe it's a f&c$ed test? Of course I peed directly on it instead of using my pee cup...So now I have to wait a few more hours to do another one...

I had that last month on the Answer brand; same manufacturer of FR. I determined it was that my surge was so strong, it was as if there wan't enough dye for the control line. I hate that brand.

Sorry, I was busy at work, couldn't answer faster. :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Anyone? I think something is wrong for the control line to be as light as it is? Maybe it's a f&c$ed test? Of course I peed directly on it instead of using my pee cup...So now I have to wait a few more hours to do another one...
> 
> I had that last month on the Answer brand; same manufacturer of FR. I determined it was that my surge was so strong, it was as if there wan't enough dye for the control line. I hate that brand.
> 
> Sorry, I was busy at work, couldn't answer faster. :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh goodness no...Don't apologize..I will not be one of those people:winkwink: I was just shocked to see that... never seen that before...:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I ordered more OPK's from Amazon yesterday...should be here tomorrow...but probably too late to be of any use this cycle...just wanted to make sure I had them....I got the FR ones cause I needed some and didn't think I had enough time to wait on ones that I ordered....Turns out they might be just as shitty as the FR HPT's....


----------



## mammag

I think it's a good thing, I've read lots of woman on Soy get stronger and longer surges. The month I had a strong O on my own, where I was in actual pain for 2 solid days on my right side I had 3 days of strong positives, I didn't get pregnant obviously, but it was still a very strong ovulation.


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> wel i somehow need to oh in bed before our guests arrive in about an hour ive just got in from work so i need to some how quickly get him in the mood hmmmmm will it ork i always have troube on ov day i cant tell him its ov day either wish me luck lol
> 
> I guess you need to put the outfit back on, lol! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Agreeing!!!!Click to expand...

ugh party's over too late everyone is here i had to tell oh that it has to be tonight as he said theres alwways tomorrow so i had to tell him that TOMORROW IS TOO LATE god why cant he just get it we have this every month he tells me not to say when im fertilie and to just go for it but when i try he always says wait till tomorrow grrrrrrr i told him as soon as everyone go's at (2am) he better get frisky or i will whip out my gun:gun::gun:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I think it's a good thing, I've read lots of woman on Soy get stronger and longer surges. The month I had a strong O on my own, where I was in actual pain for 2 solid days on my right side I had 3 days of strong positives, I didn't get pregnant obviously, but it was still a very strong ovulation.

Just because you mentioned it...cause I am not a SS:winkwink: But I have been having ovulation pains on both sides but today it is stronger on the left side...so much that the whole left side of my body is aching...left thigh, groin, abdominals and also my left arm...If I wasn't ovulating I would think I was having a heart attack!:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I ordered more OPK's from Amazon yesterday...should be here tomorrow...but probably too late to be of any use this cycle...just wanted to make sure I had them....I got the FR ones cause I needed some and didn't think I had enough time to wait on ones that I ordered....Turns out they might be just as shitty as the FR HPT's....

I think they are useles, TBH. They scared the crap out of my for 4 days last cycle.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> wel i somehow need to oh in bed before our guests arrive in about an hour ive just got in from work so i need to some how quickly get him in the mood hmmmmm will it ork i always have troube on ov day i cant tell him its ov day either wish me luck lol
> 
> I guess you need to put the outfit back on, lol! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Agreeing!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> ugh party's over too late everyone is here i had to tell oh that it has to be tonight as he said theres alwways tomorrow so i had to tell him that TOMORROW IS TOO LATE god why cant he just get it we have this every month he tells me not to say when im fertilie and to just go for it but when i try he always says wait till tomorrow grrrrrrr i told him as soon as everyone go's at (2am) he better get frisky or i will whip out my gun:gun::gun:Click to expand...

Watch out...he may like that! :haha: I remember a few years back...we lived on the Air Force Base and dh was the Boss/Flight Chief on midnight shift...we he would come home to eat dinner sometimes...I already have a thing for him in his uniform but it would get me all hot and bothered when he was armed up with his gun, handcuffs, vest and all that stuff...yummy!:blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I ordered more OPK's from Amazon yesterday...should be here tomorrow...but probably too late to be of any use this cycle...just wanted to make sure I had them....I got the FR ones cause I needed some and didn't think I had enough time to wait on ones that I ordered....Turns out they might be just as shitty as the FR HPT's....
> 
> I think they are useles, TBH. They scared the crap out of my for 4 days last cycle.Click to expand...

How did I not know this? I am sure you shared this with us but my short term memory is starting to go:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Maybe I need to go to the Dollar Tree and get some of the cheapie ones....Dollar General doesn't have any except for the Rexall Brand and they are straight shit!


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, AFwife, I totally shared it last cycle, lol.

Wanabe- just have him deposit directly into a softcup and insert, lol. He just needs three minutes in the bathroom.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Maybe I need to go to the Dollar Tree and get some of the cheapie ones....Dollar General doesn't have any except for the Rexall Brand and they are straight shit!

My dollar store is always out. Kroger brand is ok and so is CB non digi.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Yes, AFwife, I totally shared it last cycle, lol.
> 
> Wanabe- just have him deposit directly into a softcup and insert, lol. He just needs three minutes in the bathroom.

I figured! Guess I am losing my mind!:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I need to go to the Dollar Tree and get some of the cheapie ones....Dollar General doesn't have any except for the Rexall Brand and they are straight shit!
> 
> My dollar store is always out. Kroger brand is ok and so is CB non digi.Click to expand...

I know that the IC's are coming tomorrow but that will probably be too late...My DT downtown usually has a good supply....Haven't been to any others around here...Haven't even looked at Kroger...but Kroger is right next door to DT so I might have a look!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I think I may have 1 or 2 IC's left in there...If I do I'll do one at 330 or 4pm. If I go out it will be after dh gets home WITHOUT the kids lol


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I think I may have 1 or 2 IC's left in there...If I do I'll do one at 330 or 4pm. If I go out it will be after dh gets home WITHOUT the kids lol

You could wait for the temp, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Yes, AFwife, I totally shared it last cycle, lol.
> 
> Wanabe- just have him deposit directly into a softcup and insert, lol. He just needs three minutes in the bathroom.

i wish lol it takes him ages and ages it puts me off doing had jobs i get a dead arm even when he does it himself it takes forever lol
we have to be REALLY dirty in the bedroom for him to relese the little guys lol it gets a little frustrating cos theres no such thing as a quickie


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Yes, AFwife, I totally shared it last cycle, lol.
> 
> Wanabe- just have him deposit directly into a softcup and insert, lol. He just needs three minutes in the bathroom.
> 
> i wish lol it takes him ages and ages it puts me off doing had jobs i get a dead arm even when he does it himself it takes forever lol
> we have to be REALLY dirty in the bedroom for him to relese the little guys lol it gets a little frustrating cos theres no such thing as a quickieClick to expand...

:cry: on my shoulder!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I think I may have 1 or 2 IC's left in there...If I do I'll do one at 330 or 4pm. If I go out it will be after dh gets home WITHOUT the kids lol
> 
> You could wait for the temp, lol.Click to expand...

Yeah I could do that...but I still have to go to Kroger to get a few things so it wouldn't hurt to pop in to DT to grab a few more:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Yes, AFwife, I totally shared it last cycle, lol.
> 
> Wanabe- just have him deposit directly into a softcup and insert, lol. He just needs three minutes in the bathroom.
> 
> i wish lol it takes him ages and ages it puts me off doing had jobs i get a dead arm even when he does it himself it takes forever lol
> we have to be REALLY dirty in the bedroom for him to relese the little guys lol it gets a little frustrating cos theres no such thing as a quickieClick to expand...

Dh takes FOREVER too...It's not that he has to take a long time...He just likes to take his time...:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Your morning temp will tell us everything.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Your morning temp will tell us everything.

Yeah and I am terrified of that...


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Your morning temp will tell us everything.
> 
> Yeah and I am terrified of that...Click to expand...

Lol, don't be skeered! I'll bet it shoots up in the morning!


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Your morning temp will tell us everything.
> 
> Yeah and I am terrified of that...Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, don't be skeered! I'll bet it shoots up in the morning!Click to expand...

well at least SOMETHING wil be "shooting up"


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Your morning temp will tell us everything.
> 
> Yeah and I am terrified of that...Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, don't be skeered! I'll bet it shoots up in the morning!Click to expand...
> 
> well at least SOMETHING wil be "shooting up"Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Yes, AFwife, I totally shared it last cycle, lol.
> 
> Wanabe- just have him deposit directly into a softcup and insert, lol. He just needs three minutes in the bathroom.
> 
> i wish lol it takes him ages and ages it puts me off doing had jobs i get a dead arm even when he does it himself it takes forever lol
> we have to be REALLY dirty in the bedroom for him to relese the little guys lol it gets a little frustrating cos theres no such thing as a quickieClick to expand...
> 
> :cry: on my shoulder!Click to expand...

lol thanks :haha:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Your morning temp will tell us everything.
> 
> Yeah and I am terrified of that...Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, don't be skeered! I'll bet it shoots up in the morning!Click to expand...
> 
> well at least SOMETHING wil be "shooting up"Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha!!! :rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Your morning temp will tell us everything.
> 
> Yeah and I am terrified of that...Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, don't be skeered! I'll bet it shoots up in the morning!Click to expand...

I'm just worried that it won't...I don't know what is wrong with me...I shouldn't worry about it like this...:shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Your morning temp will tell us everything.
> 
> Yeah and I am terrified of that...Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, don't be skeered! I'll bet it shoots up in the morning!Click to expand...
> 
> well at least SOMETHING wil be "shooting up"Click to expand...

OMG :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Your morning temp will tell us everything.
> 
> Yeah and I am terrified of that...Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, don't be skeered! I'll bet it shoots up in the morning!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just worried that it won't...I don't know what is wrong with me...I shouldn't worry about it like this...:shrug:Click to expand...

You will ovulate! I command it, lol. :growlmad:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> I'm just worried that it won't...I don't know what is wrong with me...I shouldn't worry about it like this...:shrug:

We're TTC'ers, that's how we roll.


----------



## dachsundmom

I think the Tamoxifen has really moved my OV up. I am having a very painful one. Normally I get a really good week after AF, but not this time.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Your morning temp will tell us everything.
> 
> Yeah and I am terrified of that...Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, don't be skeered! I'll bet it shoots up in the morning!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just worried that it won't...I don't know what is wrong with me...I shouldn't worry about it like this...:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You will ovulate! I command it, lol. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Then it MUST be done! :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I'm just worried that it won't...I don't know what is wrong with me...I shouldn't worry about it like this...:shrug:
> 
> We're TTC'ers, that's how we roll.Click to expand...

Yeah...I normally do that internally...not for everyone to see:blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I think the Tamoxifen has really moved my OV up. I am having a very painful one. Normally I get a really good week after AF, but not this time.

I've never had this much Ovulation pain either...:shrug:


----------



## mammag

That's such a GOOD thing girls!!!! Strong Ovulation ALL around!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> That's such a GOOD thing girls!!!! Strong Ovulation ALL around!!!!!!

So it looks like we are all about to be 1DPO very soon! Btw, have I mentioned how much I hate FF, lol. I just want the temps, not the other bs. But I can't find a way to load my normal charting program to BnB.


----------



## wanabeamama

calling all eggys calling all eggys GET THE HELL OUT cos some ladies are goin crazy up in here
i recon we will all be in the tww by the end of the week fx


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> calling all eggys calling all eggys GET THE HELL OUT cos some ladies are goin crazy up in here
> i recon we will all be in the tww by the end of the week fx

I really thought I had another week before the madness started again, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

quick question what does my countdowntopregnancy ticker say? Cos it says one thing when im on my phone and another on my laptop???????????? I dont get it lol


----------



## mammag

I would be so excited to get it started earlier, waiting nearly 3 weeks just to ovulate is bull shit :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## mammag

It says that you ovulate today, 14days left to testing.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> calling all eggys calling all eggys GET THE HELL OUT cos some ladies are goin crazy up in here
> i recon we will all be in the tww by the end of the week fx
> 
> I really thought I had another week before the madness started again, lol.Click to expand...

nope hahahahahh i brought you all down to my short cycles :haha:


----------



## mammag

CD 8, going to start SMEP tonight I guess, I'm burnt so bad though that the thought of :sex: kinda makes me wanna puke :(


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> It says that you ovulate today, 14days left to testing.

eyy its right woohoooo


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> CD 8, going to start SMEP tonight I guess, I'm burnt so bad though that the thought of :sex: kinda makes me wanna puke :(

My female parts hurt too much to do it, but we all gotta plow through, lol. I am so tempted to ask for a sample, but he will kill me, lol. 

If you are going to O early, SMEP really won't do you much good. And I don't get the doing it after O stuff at all, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> CD 8, going to start SMEP tonight I guess, I'm burnt so bad though that the thought of :sex: kinda makes me wanna puke :(

:( oh dear


----------



## mammag

They say it's just in case you release a second egg, which can happen a full 24 hrs after the first, and since it's designed for TTC just after a miscarriage releasing two eggs is more likely, so you would still be fertile for up to 48 hours after your initial ovulation.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

WTF! I have not had even one IC go positive yet!!
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/faacd459-orig.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

All my lady parts are hurting as well...just gotta suck it up (hahaha) and do it!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer- it's that brand, I am telling you. I got the same thing last month.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> All my lady parts are hurting as well...just gotta suck it up (hahaha) and do it!

I'm not sucking shit tonight, lol.


----------



## mammag

Your IC was super positive yesterday!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well now that it is dried a bit more it is slightly darker than the control line...WTF..I give up!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> All my lady parts are hurting as well...just gotta suck it up (hahaha) and do it!
> 
> I'm not sucking shit tonight, lol.Click to expand...

Me either...I am mad at him currently..but that doesn't mean that there will be no sex...just no sucking! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer- it's that brand, I am telling you. I got the same thing last month.

Yeah I believe you....it does feel good to see 2 big bold lines though...:blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Your IC was super positive yesterday!

Was it? I can't remember...lol And I am not pulling it outta that bag now! :winkwink:


----------



## mammag

You surged yesterday Knifewife, quite worrying yourself into a frenzy, watch; your temps will skyrocket tomorrow!!! I'd bet money on it!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> I'm pretty sure they are positive!! These are from 5 p.m.
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/fa4391d6-orig.jpg

SUPER positive :)


----------



## wanabeamama

phaha no sucking tonight then lol


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> You surged yesterday Knifewife, quite worrying yourself into a frenzy, watch; your temps will skyrocket tomorrow!!! I'd bet money on it!

i agree :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

IC and CB non digi.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 231374
> 
> 
> IC and CB non digi.

do you have any cb digi's left


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231374
> 
> 
> IC and CB non digi.
> 
> do you have any cb digi's leftClick to expand...

Oh, I have plenty of those too, lol. I was just playing with the variety of pee sticks that I have right now, lol.

The FRERs get here tomorrow, lol. :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231374
> 
> 
> IC and CB non digi.
> 
> do you have any cb digi's leftClick to expand...
> 
> Oh, I have plenty of those too, lol. I was just playing with the variety of pee sticks that I have right now, lol.
> 
> The FRERs get here tomorrow, lol. :happydance:Click to expand...

wow serious poasa lol i get 7 cb digi's and they will last 2 months lol


----------



## dachsundmom

This supply should last me two or three cycles, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

how many do you have?
Lets hope you have more opks than you need and there wont be any more cycles :)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> how many do you have?
> Lets hope you have more opks than you need and there wont be any more cycles :)

:hugs: I now have 60ish OPKs of varying brands and maybe 45ish HPTs, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they are positive!! These are from 5 p.m.
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/fa4391d6-orig.jpg
> 
> SUPER positive :)Click to expand...

Yeah I guess you are correct...did you not see my post to Dmom about losing my mind? I cannot remember shit! :haha:


----------



## MrsStutler

wanabeamama said:


> how many do you have?
> Lets hope you have more opks than you need and there wont be any more cycles :)

Hey, you never know...I got the BFP after I went and bought a gazillion OPKs (digi and IC)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> how many do you have?
> Lets hope you have more opks than you need and there wont be any more cycles :)
> 
> Hey, you never know...I got the BFP after I went and bought a gazillion OPKs (digi and IC)Click to expand...

That's why I went ahead and bought a crap load more OPK's yesterday:winkwink:


----------



## wanabeamama

maby thats where im going wrong lol maby i should get on amazon tomorrow lol i dont have any hpt' but ive got 4 digi opk's thats it :/


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe we can get the group rate!


----------



## mammag

Lmao @ group rate!! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Maybe we can get the group rate!

If we aren't careful the men in white coats could show up at our houses..:haha:


----------



## mammag

St. Charles, Louisiana, that's where we're going.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Maybe we can get the group rate!
> 
> If we aren't careful the men in white coats could show up at our houses..:haha:Click to expand...

But then we could claim PTSD and ya know the military is paying out for that one big time...we'd get checks for life! Lol :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> St. Charles, Louisiana, that's where we're going.

Are you sure? Lol What does DH do?


----------



## wanabeamama

im scared of buying a load of ic hpt's i turned in to a total nut case last time im just gona sit back and watch my temps and get my blood test next wednesday


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> im scared of buying a load of ic hpt's i turned in to a total nut case last time im just gona sit back and watch my temps and get my blood test next wednesday

You're the smart one, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

i bought myself a nice book to wright all my cycles in i had the last 5 cycles writen down on scrap paper in the draw next to my bed so now for each page in the book has exactly 26lines 1 line for each day with my essential info on so i can quickly refer back to previous cycles i just finished copying alll my previous cycles into my book i guess it would also make a nice keepsake if i do get pregnant i can put it in a special book when there 18 from before they were conceived upto there 18th bday lol


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> St. Charles, Louisiana, that's where we're going.
> 
> Are you sure? Lol What does DH do?Click to expand...

He works on Offshore Oil Rigs, lol, and no, I was wrong, it's Lake Charles, Louisiana, I'm kinda slow.


----------



## mammag

Aw, they moved our thread!!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> St. Charles, Louisiana, that's where we're going.

I think I know where that is....It is still close to me...:happydance:


----------



## mammag

It's pretty much on the Louisiana Texas Border. I've never been to either state, I hate moving, this is the last time, we move so much for his work and I really am very very tired of it.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Maybe we can get the group rate!
> 
> If we aren't careful the men in white coats could show up at our houses..:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> But then we could claim PTSD and ya know the military is paying out for that one big time...we'd get checks for life! Lol :happydance:Click to expand...

Do they give those out to dependents? Cause if so I can so prove PTSD!!:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> im scared of buying a load of ic hpt's i turned in to a total nut case last time im just gona sit back and watch my temps and get my blood test next wednesday
> 
> You're the smart one, lol.Click to expand...

Yeah we might need her to vouch for us when the men from the crazy house come for us :rofl:


----------



## mammag

Lol, I'll just throw Bella at them, and before they sort her out I'll be long gone!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> St. Charles, Louisiana, that's where we're going.
> 
> Are you sure? Lol What does DH do?Click to expand...
> 
> He works on Offshore Oil Rigs, lol, and no, I was wrong, it's Lake Charles, Louisiana, I'm kinda slow.Click to expand...

I figured that was what you meant...:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> It's pretty much on the Louisiana Texas Border. I've never been to either state, I hate moving, this is the last time, we move so much for his work and I really am very very tired of it.

You guys can make a pitstop in Arkansas!:happydance:


----------



## mammag

Lol, I don't even know where Arkansas is!!!!!


----------



## Grumblebea

They moved it??? Finally off work and STILL no af wth?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, I'll just throw Bella at them, and before they sort her out I'll be long gone!

Good plan!!!:haha: I intend to turn my children loose on them....after that they will need the crazy house! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ummm, I think I am lost! Lol. How the hell do I find this now?


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I'll just throw Bella at them, and before they sort her out I'll be long gone!
> 
> Good plan!!!:haha: I intend to turn my children loose on them....after that they will need the crazy house! :rofl:Click to expand...

Lmao, I wouldn't sick my children on my worst enemy. My sweet little devils would tear them to pieces!!!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, I don't even know where Arkansas is!!!!!

On top of Louisiana and next to Texas..lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Ummm, I think I am lost! Lol. How the hell do I find this now?

TTC Groups and Discussions


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Ummm, I think I am lost! Lol. How the hell do I find this now?

TTC Forums > TTC Groups & Discussions, and since we rock, we'll always be close to the top!! We already have more posts than most of the threads on here and we just got here!!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I don't even know where Arkansas is!!!!!
> 
> On top of Louisiana and next to Texas..lolClick to expand...

Lol, OIC, I thought it was up near Nevada for some reason, or is Nevada not up? O nevermind, I have no idea what I am talking about.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I'll just throw Bella at them, and before they sort her out I'll be long gone!
> 
> Good plan!!!:haha: I intend to turn my children loose on them....after that they will need the crazy house! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao, I wouldn't sick my children on my worst enemy. My sweet little devils would tear them to pieces!!!!!Click to expand...

That was my plan! Everyone should enjoy the torture my children inflict at some point!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I don't even know where Arkansas is!!!!!
> 
> On top of Louisiana and next to Texas..lolClick to expand...
> 
> Lol, OIC, I thought it was up near Nevada for some reason, or is Nevada not up? O nevermind, I have no idea what I am talking about.Click to expand...

Please tell me that was a joke! Lol. Nevada is closer to Mrs. S, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I don't even know where Arkansas is!!!!!
> 
> On top of Louisiana and next to Texas..lolClick to expand...
> 
> Lol, OIC, I thought it was up near Nevada for some reason, or is Nevada not up? O nevermind, I have no idea what I am talking about.Click to expand...

You might wanna google it...lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> They moved it??? Finally off work and STILL no af wth?

Wow. I really thought that dip was AF.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here check this out...lol
https://www.infoplease.com/states.html


----------



## dachsundmom

If she's going to Arkansas, I am too!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I don't even know where Arkansas is!!!!!
> 
> On top of Louisiana and next to Texas..lolClick to expand...
> 
> Lol, OIC, I thought it was up near Nevada for some reason, or is Nevada not up? O nevermind, I have no idea what I am talking about.Click to expand...
> 
> You might wanna google it...lolClick to expand...

I totally google it!! But I can't make Geography make sense in my head. I can tell you North, South, East & West, but that's as far as it goes! It's not even worth getting to know where it's at, it's not like we'll be there long. I'm serious though, I've got exactly one more move in me after this, after that we can either buy a place or I'm just going to go home and he can go about his business on his own, I'm not going to keep moving my kids every time he starts at a different facility.


----------



## dachsundmom

How many times have you moved?


----------



## Grumblebea

Idk.


----------



## B44

So I was wondering anyone who has kids or ttc..I am having terrible back pain and super tired. I was pregnant about this time last year and had a miscarriage. I'm wondering if anyone has or have had back pain or is back pain something I should be worried about. MY LMP was 6/16/11, I put it in one of the calenders and it said a conception date of 7/3/11 well 7/3/11 we were ttc lol Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Idk.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> If she's going to Arkansas, I am too!

OH HELL YEAH!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> If she's going to Arkansas, I am too!
> 
> OH HELL YEAH!:happydance:Click to expand...

But, I am afraid I might end up in Nevada by accident, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> If she's going to Arkansas, I am too!
> 
> OH HELL YEAH!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> But, I am afraid I might end up in Nevada by accident, lol.Click to expand...

That's not even right! Bad bad!!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> If she's going to Arkansas, I am too!
> 
> OH HELL YEAH!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> But, I am afraid I might end up in Nevada by accident, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> That's not even right! Bad bad!!:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Actually it's perfect...a group of TTC girls let loose in Vegas. :happydance:


----------



## CuddleBunny

*pokes head in and shyly looks around* :blush:

May I join you lovely ladies? :dance:

I have taken a large chunk of my afternoon reading a lot of this thread lol :haha:

I have always taken a more casual approach when it comes to conceiving but I always drive myself bonkers during the 2ww :wacko::wacko: SO I would love to join in!!

*sniffs air* July smells like THE month for CHILL BABY MAKING!! My birthday is July 14th so it would be SO CHILL AND RELAXING to conceive a baby at this time! :winkwink: It would be nice to tell our child that they were conceived at a very happy time...around my birthday and the first showing of the last Harry Potter film :-= Geee maybe if we conceive a boy this month I will name him HAGRID :haha::haha:

I don't have too many friends irl because we just don't have anything in common anymore...even though they have children and I don't, it seems they are just not family women at all and are just really careless with themselves and kids :wacko::wacko: So I would LOVE to make some new friendships here as we all kick our feet up and make some babies the ol fashioned way!! (or feet over our heads LOL!!)

DH is working until midnight tonight (wooo, girl time!) so I am going to run to Target to get a few vitamins, then come back...make a smoothie and *SHHH* splash some vodka in it!! 

You ladies want to join me? *Hands out yummy strawberry, raspberry, peach and vodka smoothies* :drunk::coolio:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^a girl can never have too much vodka! :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> If she's going to Arkansas, I am too!
> 
> OH HELL YEAH!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> But, I am afraid I might end up in Nevada by accident, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> That's not even right! Bad bad!!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Actually it's perfect...a group of TTC girls let loose in Vegas. :happydance:Click to expand...

I would do it on purpose....we all should...:happydance:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Here check this out...lol
> https://www.infoplease.com/states.html

OOOHHH!! I'm going there from Ohio, so we will be passing right through Arkansas!!!! Yay!!! We should definitely all go to Vegas with huge baby bumps :)


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> If she's going to Arkansas, I am too!
> 
> OH HELL YEAH!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> But, I am afraid I might end up in Nevada by accident, lol.Click to expand...

:rofl: That's not nice! :rofl:


----------



## mammag

CuddleBunny said:


> *pokes head in and shyly looks around* :blush:
> 
> May I join you lovely ladies? :dance:
> 
> I have taken a large chunk of my afternoon reading a lot of this thread lol :haha:
> 
> I have always taken a more casual approach when it comes to conceiving but I always drive myself bonkers during the 2ww :wacko::wacko: SO I would love to join in!!
> 
> *sniffs air* July smells like THE month for CHILL BABY MAKING!! My birthday is July 14th so it would be SO CHILL AND RELAXING to conceive a baby at this time! :winkwink: It would be nice to tell our child that they were conceived at a very happy time...around my birthday and the first showing of the last Harry Potter film :-= Geee maybe if we conceive a boy this month I will name him HAGRID :haha::haha:
> 
> I don't have too many friends irl because we just don't have anything in common anymore...even though they have children and I don't, it seems they are just not family women at all and are just really careless with themselves and kids :wacko::wacko: So I would LOVE to make some new friendships here as we all kick our feet up and make some babies the ol fashioned way!! (or feet over our heads LOL!!)
> 
> DH is working until midnight tonight (wooo, girl time!) so I am going to run to Target to get a few vitamins, then come back...make a smoothie and *SHHH* splash some vodka in it!!
> 
> You ladies want to join me? *Hands out yummy strawberry, raspberry, peach and vodka smoothies* :drunk::coolio:

Everyone is WELCOME!! We just don't allow Symptom Spotting!! While we may bend that rule slightly every now and then it is still our one and only Thread Rule!! Other than that, you just have to completely Rock like the rest of my TIE girls!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Here check this out...lol
> https://www.infoplease.com/states.html
> 
> OOOHHH!! I'm going there from Ohio, so we will be passing right through Arkansas!!!! Yay!!! We should definitely all go to Vegas with huge baby bumps :)Click to expand...

Yeah we should!!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> If she's going to Arkansas, I am too!
> 
> OH HELL YEAH!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> But, I am afraid I might end up in Nevada by accident, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: That's not nice! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I was waiting for you to see that!!


----------



## mammag

Lmao, she's something else.


----------



## mammag

We'll still be super close together, we could really make a day out of taking our kids out together or something sometime!


----------



## mammag

While our men's our out of town. Does yours ever go out of town?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> We'll still be super close together, we could really make a day out of taking our kids out together or something sometime!

You bet we could!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> While our men's our out of town. Does yours ever go out of town?

Yeah he has schools, K9 conventions and SS missions and deployments...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lmao, she's something else.

Yeah she is...Now where in the hell is she?:shrug:


----------



## mammag

Who knows, she's probably gone out to eat!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Could be!! What did you have for dinner? We had chicken and broccoli stir fry (without broccoli) and rice and corn.


----------



## mammag

Lol, the boys had Happy Meals and me and DH had Chinese Take Out!! I'm using the we're moving excuse to not cook, oh and you asked how many times we've moved earlier, it's 5, 5 times in 5 years.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

FYI...I AM A FREAKING ROCK STAR! i JUST HELD MY PEE FOR ALMOST 6 HOURS!:happydance: Now for sure I didn't mean to do it...but I looked at my clock about 5 minutes ago and realized that I needed to do my last OPK of the day...still SUPER positive!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, the boys had Happy Meals and me and DH had Chinese Take Out!! I'm using the we're moving excuse to not cook, oh and you asked how many times we've moved earlier, it's 5, 5 times in 5 years.

Oh wow that"s alot!


----------



## CuddleBunny

dachsundmom said:


> ^^^a girl can never have too much vodka! :happydance:

Yes! I am already on my 2nd! They taste very yummy...and the tangyness of the fresh raspberries makes the vodka taste like it's not even there :happydance: Even when you make it strong :winkwink::haha:



mammag said:


> Everyone is WELCOME!! We just don't allow Symptom Spotting!! While we may bend that rule slightly every now and then it is still our one and only Thread Rule!! Other than that, you just have to completely Rock like the rest of my TIE girls!!!

YAY! :happydance: And don't worry...I won't symptom spot; it will be nice to try not to do it for once so I don't drive myself more crazy than I already am! lol.

As for me having to completely rock..my hubby always says I'm acting silly or like a dork; well I just think I'm the cool one and he is the dork! :coolio::lol: He just doesn't understand that sometimes being crazy the most most fun way to be :winkwink:

Soo I took a little longer at Target...got some vitamins and also some unplanned make up ;) I thought while I already spent more than I had planned on, I will stop on the way home to get some pizza! lol. I got: *pineapple with pepperoni on garlic sauce* :thumbup: May not sound yummy to you ladies but oh trust me IT IS :winkwink::haha:

*goes to grab another slice :winkwink:*


----------



## Icca19

hello girls, how is everyone on this Wednesday night? 
Honestly icuddlebunny those drinks do sound yummy, I must confess girls.....iv had acouple drinks already tonight. DH and I are not getting along, he's out at the bar, I'm getting tippys at home. 
I don't think its my month this time. A bnig fat BFN this morning proved that so I'm going to enjoy my night.....or try to

All this talk about mcdonalds and chineese and chicken are making me hungry. 
I made breakfast for dinner (hasbrowns, eggs,sausage and toast) I made a lil sandwich out of all of it, it was good lol 

Oh I adjusted my chart and took that one + OPK out and FF gave me my crosshairs back.
Tomorrow AF will be here, I can feel it in the air


----------



## Icca19

hello girls, how is everyone on this Wednesday night? 
Honestly icuddlebunny those drinks do sound yummy, I must confess girls.....iv had acouple drinks already tonight. DH and I are not getting along, he's out at the bar, I'm getting tippys at home. 
I don't think its my month this time. A bnig fat BFN this morning proved that so I'm going to enjoy my night.....or try to

All this talk about mcdonalds and chineese and chicken are making me hungry. 
I made breakfast for dinner (hasbrowns, eggs,sausage and toast) I made a lil sandwich out of all of it, it was good lol 

Oh I adjusted my chart and took that one + OPK out and FF gave me my crosshairs back.
Tomorrow AF will be here, I can feel it in the air


----------



## Icca19

Opps sorry about the double post...I'm working from my phone


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls! Glad to see I didn't miss much last night; after I successfully boiled spaghetti for dinner last night, I fell asleep, lol.

Here's this morning's OPK; I am thinking I will have my surge in the morning. I don't pick it up in the afternoon without a morning positive first.


----------



## wanabeamama

yippeeeeee my temp has gone up loads compared to last month its like christmas every morning how exciting :)
cant wait to see 
kninewife i wana see your morning temp :)
dmom i wana see your opk for today i expect to see a smiley face 
mammag i wana see some opk's from you
icca peeeeeeee on somthing fx the witch stays away


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning girls! Glad to see I didn't miss much last night; after I successfully boiled spaghetti for dinner last night, I fell asleep, lol.
> 
> Here's this morning's OPK; I am thinking I will have my surge in the morning. I don't pick it up in the afternoon without a morning positive first.
> 
> View attachment 231524

dmom do you still have the pee????? Do a digi do a digi


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Good morning girls! Glad to see I didn't miss much last night; after I successfully boiled spaghetti for dinner last night, I fell asleep, lol.
> 
> Here's this morning's OPK; I am thinking I will have my surge in the morning. I don't pick it up in the afternoon without a morning positive first.
> 
> View attachment 231524
> 
> 
> dmom do you still have the pee????? Do a digi do a digiClick to expand...

Did a digi, same pee...it did not smile. I have never gotten those things to smile back at me, lol. But I will keep trying, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wanabe- we should see those crosshairs soon!


----------



## wanabeamama

they usually smile in the afternoon for me try one about 2pm :)


----------



## wanabeamama

omg i dont know how they work the ivf thing in us but here up until recently every couple of age woh tried for atleast 12month were intiteld to 3 go's of ive on the nhs but now alot of towns/cities do not offer ivf on the nhs anymore and you would have to pay £3000 around $5000 for one go,

well from the end of july they are starting in ivf lottery you pay £20 to play and you can win unlimeted ivf tratment omg this is crazy


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Wanabe- we should see those crosshairs soon!

yipeee i really think the pregnacare tablets have made a difference to my hormones and brought my temps up yey


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> omg i dont know how they work the ivf thing in us but here up until recently every couple of age woh tried for atleast 12month were intiteld to 3 go's of ive on the nhs but now alot of towns/cities do not offer ivf on the nhs anymore and you would have to pay £3000 around $5000 for one go,
> 
> well from the end of july they are starting in ivf lottery you pay £20 to play and you can win unlimeted ivf tratment omg this is crazy

With the exchange rate, you're not too far off from what it costs here, but $5000 would be on the lower end. I have been quoted anywhere from $4500-$16,000, lol. I didn't realize NHS would cover any of it.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> omg i dont know how they work the ivf thing in us but here up until recently every couple of age woh tried for atleast 12month were intiteld to 3 go's of ive on the nhs but now alot of towns/cities do not offer ivf on the nhs anymore and you would have to pay £3000 around $5000 for one go,
> 
> well from the end of july they are starting in ivf lottery you pay £20 to play and you can win unlimeted ivf tratment omg this is crazy
> 
> With the exchange rate, you're not too far off from what it costs here, but $5000 would be on the lower end. I have been quoted anywhere from $4500-$16,000, lol. I didn't realize NHS would cover any of it.Click to expand...

yes im lucky enough that i live in a town called oldham (the place where ivf was first done) we still get it on the nhs but there is a long waiting list
also my mil was a midwife and assisted in the delivery of the first "test tube baby"


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I normally don't use the temping part of FF; when exactly will it show you a coverline?


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I normally don't use the temping part of FF; when exactly will it show you a coverline?

3dpo when you get your crosshairs


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok girls! My temp went up to 98.0 this morning and my OPK is still +
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/ce9690d6-orig.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you are about to get your crosshairs!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:



> Good morning girls! Glad to see I didn't miss much last night; after I successfully boiled spaghetti for dinner last night, I fell asleep, lol.
> 
> Here's this morning's OPK; I am thinking I will have my surge in the morning. I don't pick it up in the afternoon without a morning positive first.
> 
> View attachment 231524

That looks really close!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> yippeeeeee my temp has gone up loads compared to last month its like christmas every morning how exciting :)
> cant wait to see
> kninewife i wana see your morning temp :)
> dmom i wana see your opk for today i expect to see a smiley face
> mammag i wana see some opk's from you
> icca peeeeeeee on somthing fx the witch stays away

Looks good Laura!!:happydance: FX'd


----------



## dachsundmom

We'll see, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> omg i dont know how they work the ivf thing in us but here up until recently every couple of age woh tried for atleast 12month were intiteld to 3 go's of ive on the nhs but now alot of towns/cities do not offer ivf on the nhs anymore and you would have to pay £3000 around $5000 for one go,
> 
> well from the end of july they are starting in ivf lottery you pay £20 to play and you can win unlimeted ivf tratment omg this is crazy

That is crazy!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I normally don't use the temping part of FF; when exactly will it show you a coverline?
> 
> 3dpo when you get your crosshairsClick to expand...

Yup...^^^WSS


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I think you are about to get your crosshairs!

Why is my OPK still +?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think you are about to get your crosshairs!
> 
> Why is my OPK still +?Click to expand...

I am thinking you are catching the tail end of a long surge and those tests ae crap! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok sounds good. I figured my temp would go up but not that much! I just temped again for shits and giggles and it was 98.84...I still have to wait 2 more days to get my cross hairs right? That is if my temps stay up...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok sounds good. I figured my temp would go up but not that much! I just temped again for shits and giggles and it was 98.84...I still have to wait 2 more days to get my cross hairs right? That is if my temps stay up...

Yes mam. lol


----------



## wanabeamama

ooooo how exciting lol 
kninewife maby you ovulated from both sides maby thats why your surge lasted so long and your temp is so high wooop


----------



## mammag

Or two eggs knifewife!! I had the three days of positives too with the really strong O pains a few months back. I've never felt O like that in my life, I really think the length and strength of your surge is directly related to the strength of your O, and If I'm right then the Soy is really working for you!!! I knew your temp would shoot up this morning!!


----------



## mammag

As for me, I got nothing, no CM, no O type cramping, nothing, I'm gonna do an OPK here in a minute and I'll be able to post a pic!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Or two eggs knifewife!! I had the three days of positives too with the really strong O pains a few months back. I've never felt O like that in my life, I really think the length and strength of your surge is directly related to the strength of your O, and If I'm right then the Soy is really working for you!!! I knew your temp would shoot up this morning!!

IDK, I had that long surge last cycle and it was the most comfortable one I have ever had. Now this one is just awful. Had to take pain meds last night.

Waiting on test, lol.


----------



## mammag

Ok scratch that, I think my camera is broken, those batteries are brand new and I can't get it to power on even for a second :( Boo. Guess I have to buy a new camera.


----------



## wanabeamama

my surge was really short :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Or two eggs knifewife!! I had the three days of positives too with the really strong O pains a few months back. I've never felt O like that in my life, I really think the length and strength of your surge is directly related to the strength of your O, and If I'm right then the Soy is really working for you!!! I knew your temp would shoot up this morning!!

I knew you would "I told ya so!" :winkwink: Maybe so..it would be cool for that to be the reason for such strong cramps I have been having!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> ooooo how exciting lol
> kninewife maby you ovulated from both sides maby thats why your surge lasted so long and your temp is so high wooop

FX'd that is what happened and not that the soy jacked me up...that is always in the back of my mind...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Ok scratch that, I think my camera is broken, those batteries are brand new and I can't get it to power on even for a second :( Boo. Guess I have to buy a new camera.

NOOOO!!! That really sucks!


----------



## wanabeamama

im thinking that i may have ovulated the same day as my pos opk cos the gas that i get at 1dpo i got it yesterday afternoon but i guess your body doesnt know what time it is so i always make the mistake of going by the day my surge could have started the night before but i didnt test till the next day afternoon so maby im 1 n a half dpo lol 
do u get me?


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/cd9opk.jpg

webcam shot


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Looks close!


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> im thinking that i may have ovulated the same day as my pos opk cos the gas that i get at 1dpo i got it yesterday afternoon but i guess your body doesnt know what time it is so i always make the mistake of going by the day my surge could have started the night before but i didnt test till the next day afternoon so maby im 1 n a half dpo lol
> do u get me?

Your chart looks like your definitely 1 dpo today.


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> im thinking that i may have ovulated the same day as my pos opk cos the gas that i get at 1dpo i got it yesterday afternoon but i guess your body doesnt know what time it is so i always make the mistake of going by the day my surge could have started the night before but i didnt test till the next day afternoon so maby im 1 n a half dpo lol
> do u get me?
> 
> Your chart looks like your definitely 1 dpo today.Click to expand...

yeah but i noticed that compared to last month yesterdays temp wasnt as low but todays was loads higher today than last month so thought i may be in between days like my 1 dpo started late last night and tonight i will go to 2dpo???


----------



## dachsundmom

Mammag- I think you and I are both going to cathc the surge tomorrow.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Mammag- I think you and I are both going to cathc the surge tomorrow.

i agree :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mammag- I think you and I are both going to cathc the surge tomorrow.
> 
> i agree :happydance:Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sweet Jesus I can't spell today! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Sweet Jesus I can't spell today! Lol

It's the hormones!:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sweet Jesus I can't spell today! Lol
> 
> It's the hormones!:winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm telling you, if my temp does not line up with all of these tests and the monitor, I will flat out have a cow! :growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sweet Jesus I can't spell today! Lol
> 
> It's the hormones!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm telling you, if my temp does not line up with all of these tests and the monitor, I will flat out have a cow! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Shit! That might be painful! :rofl: I am sure they will...:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you going to stop OPKs now or are you waiting to see it going negative?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Are you going to stop OPKs now or are you waiting to see it going negative?

I'm gonna wait for it to go negative


----------



## dachsundmom

Yeah, I do the same thing, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well now I have to go shopping for another formal dress..Dh has his SNCO Induction Banquet in August...sheesh...What if I am pregnant by then...I feel fat already....Oh hell!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well now I have to go shopping for another formal dress..Dh has his SNCO Induction Banquet in August...sheesh...What if I am pregnant by then...I feel fat already....Oh hell!

You won't be fat by then, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well now I have to go shopping for another formal dress..Dh has his SNCO Induction Banquet in August...sheesh...What if I am pregnant by then...I feel fat already....Oh hell!
> 
> You won't be fat by then, lol.Click to expand...

I am fat now!!!:cry: Ah shit...I miss my Size 0 dresses....:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well now I have to go shopping for another formal dress..Dh has his SNCO Induction Banquet in August...sheesh...What if I am pregnant by then...I feel fat already....Oh hell!
> 
> You won't be fat by then, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I am fat now!!!:cry: Ah shit...I miss my Size 0 dresses....:cry:Click to expand...

Then put down the pizza rolls! Lol

Seriously, you're 5'8". your weight is good. :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well now I have to go shopping for another formal dress..Dh has his SNCO Induction Banquet in August...sheesh...What if I am pregnant by then...I feel fat already....Oh hell!
> 
> You won't be fat by then, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I am fat now!!!:cry: Ah shit...I miss my Size 0 dresses....:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Then put down the pizza rolls! Lol
> 
> Seriously, you're 5'8". your weight is good. :hugs:Click to expand...

Please not the pizza rolls!!! :rofl:

140 might be good for 5'8" but not when it is all centered in my abdomen and thighs! Maybe I just need some toning up! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I really believed that if we all exercised we could eat whatever we wanted to, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, I have never had CM like this in my life, lol. I guess this is good?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, I have never had CM like this in my life, lol. I guess this is good?

Details please! :rofl: Where else are you gonna find people that are this interested in your CM! haha


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here are ALL of my OPK's from CD9 at 9 am up until today CD12 at 1215...They are ALL positive! That's just insane! :wacko:

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2e029b98-orig.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Dismiss the light at the top of the photo...You can't really see the top ones because of it but you have seen them before...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ah....you hear that? Yeah it's called quiet...Don't hear that much here! lol

Gotta take advantage of it while I can! The tiny terrorists won't pretend to nap for long! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I have to work sometimes, lol.

They are all positive, lol. I freaked the eff out when mine did that last cycle.

Let's just say things are very very wet!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I have to work sometimes, lol.
> 
> They are all positive, lol. I freaked the eff out when mine did that last cycle.
> 
> Let's just say things are very very wet!

haha...I was talking about my tiny terrorists! Lunch is over and I have sent them to "quiet time" which means that they can do what they want in their rooms as long as they stay in there for the appointed time....

I have NEVER seen that many positives before! It has to be the soy and the stupid tests! 

Yeah..um...I was wet ALOT..There was one day where I felt like I was peeing my pants constantly...a pantyliner might come in handy! :rofl: I guess it is good if you have a decrease in CM but not so good if you already have plenty which is the case for me!


----------



## wanabeamama

do you think theres any point bd,ing tonight? we missed last night :(


----------



## dachsundmom

I never have any, lol. Had to go the liner route. When are you POAS again?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I never have any, lol. Had to go the liner route. When are you POAS again?

WHo me?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> do you think theres any point bd,ing tonight? we missed last night :(

Yeah I think you still should...just in case:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> do you think theres any point bd,ing tonight? we missed last night :(

Of course! It's sexy time, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> do you think theres any point bd,ing tonight? we missed last night :(
> 
> Of course! It's sexy time, lol.Click to expand...

If you guys look at my chart..it's ALWAYS sexy time in my house!:wacko: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't put that on mine, lol.

I don't like being on the discussions page, lol. But I can see why they moved us.


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: sexy time well im gona try oh's did is back in hospital again so hes very low and worried i'll have to take his mind off it or at least try


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I don't put that on mine, lol.
> 
> I don't like being on the discussions page, lol. But I can see why they moved us.

It helps me keep track but seriously I can just say that we BD every day and be good.


I don't care for it either but yeah I see why too...It kinda threw me off...Good thing I never close this thread or the window or I would have been freaking! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> :rofl: sexy time well im gona try oh's did is back in hospital again so hes very low and worried i'll have to take his mind off it or at least try

I say to dh "Is there anyway I can make you feel better" while touching him..:blush: Works EVERY time!:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, so one of the women on the Tamoxifen thread that I am on said it can give me false positives on my OPKs if they are taken too soon to the meds. :growlmad:

IDK what to think anymore.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, so one of the women on the Tamoxifen thread that I am on said it can give me false positives on my OPKs if they are taken too soon to the meds. :growlmad:
> 
> IDK what to think anymore.

No...no...no! You are over thinking this...The OPK's with the increased CM is a sure sign!! Don't make me smack you into reality! :trouble:


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so one of the women on the Tamoxifen thread that I am on said it can give me false positives on my OPKs if they are taken too soon to the meds. :growlmad:
> 
> IDK what to think anymore.
> 
> No...no...no! You are over thinking this...The OPK's with the increased CM is a sure sign!! Don't make me smack you into reality! :trouble:Click to expand...

:rofl: waaaaahahahahahahahah


----------



## dachsundmom

Can you just smack my egg into a sperm instead, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Can you just smack my egg into a sperm instead, lol.

If I could do that I would do it for us all...and then proclaim myself Super Fertilizer Woman! :ninja: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Can you just smack my egg into a sperm instead, lol.
> 
> If I could do that I would do it for us all...and then proclaim myself Super Fertilizer Woman! :ninja: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Weel, both psychics said I would have my BFP by early August, so we'll see how much money I pissed away on that, lol. I think I pid $25 on the first one with Katrina, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Weel, both psychics said I would have my BFP by early August, so we'll see how much money I pissed away on that, lol. I think I pid $25 on the first one with Katrina, lol.

I paid like $10 for Gail and she said the same...BFP on or before August...she said BOY though...:cry: 

Anyone wanna see my prediction?


----------



## dachsundmom

Bring it! Let's see it. I deleted mine bc I was so upset it said August, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok here it is....lol Just FYI when she talks about this woman around me...My paternal grandmother died before I was born and I was named for her...:hugs:



Below is your pregnancy outlook:

Linking in around you Meredith, I firstly pick up a message from spirit, which isnt unusual when doing a pregnancy reading, but I did feel this link to be very strong, and felt this lady the moment I opened your email, I pick up from this ladies energy that she would be a motherly energy, so either a mother or Grandmother, and as well as sending alot of love to you,she wants to acknowledge all the good you do in life, and I see this isnt always truely appriciated, and because you are a lovely person who would do alot for others, this lady wants to kind of say a well done and send regards for all you do and give to others in your life

I sense also a strong family line around you, I feel this is where you feel most happy and secure with family around you, and looking after family, and I can tell that pregnancy is very much on your mind at the moment, and perhaps this has been for some time now, I sense a slight worry that you feel pregnancy wont happen and that your family is complete, however I am picking up a pregnancy here for you ahead

I think you may have just had a dissapointment, or tested and this was negative, but within the next 6 to 8 weeks I see a positive pregnancy test, and before the end of August 2011, you are pregnant, alot of happiness and joy shows around you and your family at that time, I dont think you announce this immediately, but when you do is celebration all around

Spirit show me a baby boy from this pregnancy, all is well and healthy with pregnancy, labour and birth for you, and your baby boy will then complete your family, as I close my reading, spirit just show you may work or care for people in a professional way at some point on your path 

So to clarify I see 1 child ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Bring it! Let's see it. I deleted mine bc I was so upset it said August, lol

BTW...I changed my first name to my middle name as NO ONE needs to see that...I've always been made fun of growing up for it..But it is my grandmother's name and I should be proud:cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Who was the one that you spent $25 on?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Check this out...I know it's all bullshit but it's funny...
https://pregnancyandbaby.sheknows.com/pregnancy/baby/Madame-Zaritska-predicts-your-birth-experience-5.php


----------



## dachsundmom

You should be proud about your name and Katrin got me for $25, lol. I am nervous bc I see that August seems to be very popular.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> You should be proud about your name and Katrin got me for $25, lol. I am nervous bc I see that August seems to be very popular.

Yeah I should...People are assholes and I shouldn't let it get to me..Not many people other than family know my first name.

I heard Katrina was shit TBH...I think I am gonna go lurk Ebay to possibly find another one..:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You should be proud about your name and Katrin got me for $25, lol. I am nervous bc I see that August seems to be very popular.
> 
> Yeah I should...People are assholes and I shouldn't let it get to me..Not many people other than family know my first name.
> 
> I heard Katrina was shit TBH...I think I am gonna go lurk Ebay to possibly find another one..:blush:Click to expand...

Let me know who you find, I'll do it too.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You should be proud about your name and Katrin got me for $25, lol. I am nervous bc I see that August seems to be very popular.
> 
> Yeah I should...People are assholes and I shouldn't let it get to me..Not many people other than family know my first name.
> 
> I heard Katrina was shit TBH...I think I am gonna go lurk Ebay to possibly find another one..:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know who you find, I'll do it too.Click to expand...

I have seen so many...i did find one...Darlene...She isn't a fertility psychic but she is $5 for one detailed question and has 100% positive feedback...what do you think?


----------



## dachsundmom

How fast does she do it? Some of them take days, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Have you done Gail yet? She is on Ebay too...She is at $7.97 right now... She is who I got the one above from...Here is the link...
https://cgi.ebay.com/Psychic-Reading-1-Question-Answer-Fast-Same-Day-Reply-/110710652285?pt=UK_Metaphysical_New_Age&hash=item19c6de7d7d#ht_1521wt_942

Was thinking of doing it again...I dunno


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> How fast does she do it? Some of them take days, lol.

Darlene says within 7 days you will get an email with the reading...Gail says same day which I got mine back same day.


----------



## dachsundmom

Gail also told me by the beginning of August, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I know I am crazy but isn't this crib so damn cute and so cheap??? :rofl:

https://www.amazon.com/Stork-Craft-Tuscany-Stages-Espresso/dp/B002A9IZ0Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1310064903&sr=1-1


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Gail also told me by the beginning of August, lol.

Hmm...I wonder what would she say if we went and done another one? Would it be the same? Shouldn't it be the same? :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I know I am crazy but isn't this crib so damn cute and so cheap??? :rofl:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Stork-Craft-Tuscany-Stages-Espresso/dp/B002A9IZ0Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1310064903&sr=1-1

That is cute and certainly cheap. I was trying to convince DH the other night to let me buy a $1500 stroller. I think he honestly thought I had lost it, lol. Which, for a moment I did. :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Gail also told me by the beginning of August, lol.
> 
> Hmm...I wonder what would she say if we went and done another one? Would it be the same? Shouldn't it be the same? :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh, I am sure she keeps them all on file, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I know I am crazy but isn't this crib so damn cute and so cheap??? :rofl:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Stork-Craft-Tuscany-Stages-Espresso/dp/B002A9IZ0Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1310064903&sr=1-1
> 
> That is cute and certainly cheap. I was trying to convince DH the other night to let me buy a $1500 stroller. I think he honestly thought I had lost it, lol. Which, for a moment I did. :wacko:Click to expand...

$1500 for a stroller??? Where do you even find one of those? lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Gail also told me by the beginning of August, lol.
> 
> Hmm...I wonder what would she say if we went and done another one? Would it be the same? Shouldn't it be the same? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I am sure she keeps them all on file, lol.Click to expand...

She does so many...could she really just dig up the previous one? I don't know if it is even worth trying...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I know I am crazy but isn't this crib so damn cute and so cheap??? :rofl:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Stork-Craft-Tuscany-Stages-Espresso/dp/B002A9IZ0Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1310064903&sr=1-1
> 
> That is cute and certainly cheap. I was trying to convince DH the other night to let me buy a $1500 stroller. I think he honestly thought I had lost it, lol. Which, for a moment I did. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> $1500 for a stroller??? Where do you even find one of those? lolClick to expand...

I saw it on the net under 'hot new strollers' lol. It doesn't even look usable, lol. I just had a moment.


----------



## mammag

Hi guys!!! I just went and watched DH weld underwater :) Gonna upload a pic in a minute, it's so cool looking.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Hi guys!!! I just went and watched DH weld underwater :) Gonna upload a pic in a minute, it's so cool looking.

Aren't you moving tomorrow? Lol


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys!!! I just went and watched DH weld underwater :) Gonna upload a pic in a minute, it's so cool looking.
> 
> Aren't you moving tomorrow? LolClick to expand...

Yup, Saturday Morning, but we're moving because he graduates tomorrow, so we all got to go watch em weld underwater today.


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/IMG_0005.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/IMG_0024.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/IMG_0036.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Very cool Grace!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Very cool Grace!

^^^^^WSS!


----------



## mammag

I know right!! I'm gonna go pee on another OPK :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm scared to now, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, it's still really negative, waiting on the digi, couldn't resist, wanted to take one.


----------



## mammag

There it is, no smiley O


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll wait for morning. Lol. Maybe. You do realize that in a few days you are going to be in my neck of the woods? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Those effers never smile for me.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

3 p.m. and still glaringly positive :/
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/91cb4b4b-orig.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Those effers never smile for me.

I'd be afraid that at this point that those would crack up laughing at me:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, hopefully your temp will cooperate tomorrow.


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/Snapshot_20110707_5.jpg

WebCam sucks :( DH is going to get some different batteries to see if it's the camera or not.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> 3 p.m. and still glaringly positive :/
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/91cb4b4b-orig.jpg

You have like no control line!! Lol, makes me wish I woulda kept testing after my positive the last couple of cycles.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Well, hopefully your temp will cooperate tomorrow.

I sure hope so:cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 3 p.m. and still glaringly positive :/
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/91cb4b4b-orig.jpg
> 
> You have like no control line!! Lol, makes me wish I woulda kept testing after my positive the last couple of cycles.Click to expand...

I just think they are crappy tests!:growlmad:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I'll wait for morning. Lol. Maybe. You do realize that in a few days you are going to be in my neck of the woods? Lol

Yes!!! I haven't forgotten :) I'm excited to go see everyone, but I hate to leave the ocean :( I love the Ocean.


----------



## dachsundmom

Try another brand, lol. Those hate me too.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'll wait for morning. Lol. Maybe. You do realize that in a few days you are going to be in my neck of the woods? Lol
> 
> Yes!!! I haven't forgotten :) I'm excited to go see everyone, but I hate to leave the ocean :( I love the Ocean.Click to expand...

Well, you will have the bayou in LA, lol. But not in Nevada, lol.:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Try another brand, lol. Those hate me too.

My IC should be here today...The UPS man is just a lazy ass!:growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'll wait for morning. Lol. Maybe. You do realize that in a few days you are going to be in my neck of the woods? Lol
> 
> Yes!!! I haven't forgotten :) I'm excited to go see everyone, but I hate to leave the ocean :( I love the Ocean.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you will have the bayou in LA, lol. But not in Nevada, lol.:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

I know it's wrong, but I can't help it, lol. I keep picturing her trying to find AR and not realizing she missed it until she sees the 'welcome to Las Vegas' signs, lol.

Then having to go to a gas station to ask 'do I turn left or right out of the parking lot to find Arkansas'!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'll wait for morning. Lol. Maybe. You do realize that in a few days you are going to be in my neck of the woods? Lol
> 
> Yes!!! I haven't forgotten :) I'm excited to go see everyone, but I hate to leave the ocean :( I love the Ocean.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you will have the bayou in LA, lol. But not in Nevada, lol.:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol, I know, I looked it up, Nevada is totally landlocked and far away from LA!!! Actually though, Lake Charles is just a few miles away from the Gulf Coast, so we'll have an ocean there too!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ummm, yeah. Nevada is kinda desert like, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lmao, I would so ask that at a gas station :blush:, actually I'm pretty sure I have once or twice!


----------



## mammag

I'm kinda scared the Soy screwed me up, it looks like it completely F'ed up AliciaTM's cycle, and she took the same dosage I did :( I hope it didn't mess me up too bad.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I know it's wrong, but I can't help it, lol. I keep picturing her trying to find AR and not realizing she missed it until she sees the 'welcome to Las Vegas' signs, lol.
> 
> Then having to go to a gas station to ask 'do I turn left or right out of the parking lot to find Arkansas'!

OMFG! You are on a roll today! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lmao, I would so ask that at a gas station :blush:, actually I'm pretty sure I have once or twice!

:haha:
I'd look at my GPS and then crash my car for trying to read and drive, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I'm kinda scared the Soy screwed me up, it looks like it completely F'ed up AliciaTM's cycle, and she took the same dosage I did :( I hope it didn't mess me up too bad.

I am sure YOU are just fine. :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lmao, I would so ask that at a gas station :blush:, actually I'm pretty sure I have once or twice!

:rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I'm kinda scared the Soy screwed me up, it looks like it completely F'ed up AliciaTM's cycle, and she took the same dosage I did :( I hope it didn't mess me up too bad.

I think I took the same amount or more than you did so I wouldn't worry:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lmao, I would so ask that at a gas station :blush:, actually I'm pretty sure I have once or twice!
> 
> :haha:
> I'd look at my GPS and then crash my car for trying to read and drive, lol.Click to expand...

hahahahaha! I'm quite good with directions...I usually get my directions before I leave the house and have a great sense of direction...:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I'm kinda scared the Soy screwed me up, it looks like it completely F'ed up AliciaTM's cycle, and she took the same dosage I did :( I hope it didn't mess me up too bad.

Seriously? Lol. I saw it; disregard it. She has endo...you do not.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lmao, I would so ask that at a gas station :blush:, actually I'm pretty sure I have once or twice!
> 
> :haha:
> I'd look at my GPS and then crash my car for trying to read and drive, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahaha! I'm quite good with directions...I usually get my directions before I leave the house and have a great sense of direction...:thumbup:Click to expand...

Hello, Asian female here...driving not our thing, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I'm kinda scared the Soy screwed me up, it looks like it completely F'ed up AliciaTM's cycle, and she took the same dosage I did :( I hope it didn't mess me up too bad.
> 
> Seriously? Lol. I saw it; disregard it. She has endo...you do not.Click to expand...

^^^WSS..That's why I said you will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lmao, I would so ask that at a gas station :blush:, actually I'm pretty sure I have once or twice!
> 
> :haha:
> I'd look at my GPS and then crash my car for trying to read and drive, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahaha! I'm quite good with directions...I usually get my directions before I leave the house and have a great sense of direction...:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello, Asian female here...driving not our thing, lol.Click to expand...

I forget...What is your thing then? :haha: Nails right? :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^or chicken samples in the food court at the mall, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> ^^^or chicken samples in the food court at the mall, lol

:rofl: Well I cannot claim greatness on any ethnic group since I am a part of them all pretty much...except Asian...I think:shrug: :haha:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> ^^^or chicken samples in the food court at the mall, lol

:rofl: LMFAO, you are too much Dmom.


----------



## mammag

Yeah, I just looked somewhere else and her doses were definitely different than mine, but i'm sure she said it was the same in another post..... :shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Yeah, I just looked somewhere else and her doses were definitely different than mine, but i'm sure she said it was the same in another post..... :shrug:

:wacko:


----------



## mammag

Yeah, he just came home, without batteries, not sure what he is good for these days.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Yeah, he just came home, without batteries, not sure what he is good for these days.

Didn't he go out FOR batteries?:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Latest and greatest, lol.


----------



## MrsStutler

Afternoon ladies, I see that we've been relocated:haha: I think we set a record though. Mammag, I'm sure you're fine stop worrying before we have to all gang up on you!
How is everybody today?


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Yeah, I just looked somewhere else and her doses were definitely different than mine, but i'm sure she said it was the same in another post..... :shrug:

:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Kayla! Glad you found us, lol. I got lost last night.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, he just came home, without batteries, not sure what he is good for these days.
> 
> Didn't he go out FOR batteries?:wacko:Click to expand...

He went out for an outfit tomorrow for graduation and batteries, so yes, he said he forgot which kind, so I just sent him back out, hopefully he can manage it this time around :haha:

I'm not worrying!! Lol, well maybe a little, but I've just found all the horror stories online and it's freaking me out a little, I'll bet I ovulate around the same time though, I am starting to get slightly achy on my right side, so that's probably a good sign!

That's super dark Dmom!! I'll bet it goes positive soon!


----------



## mammag

And I'm going to temp for the next couple of days so FF has something to go off of this cycle.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I just started cramping again....around the middle this time instead of the left or right side...


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0033.jpg


----------



## mammag

Batteries!!!!


----------



## Icca19

Hello girls and good afternoon! 

No AF today and I did my Dmake AF come trick" last night (the drinks at home)
Works every time the witch is late. Ill relax and have a few drinks (thins your blood) and ill wake up the morning with AF....but today it didn't happen like that this time
AND I also DTD (which will helps bring AF on too) but that didn't work either so .....idk

Well enough about all that.....what's everyone doing for dinner tonight??
Iv had the crock pot going all day with beef stew and just picked up a fresh roll of bread to go with it.


----------



## dachsundmom

I hate the CB digi, lol. That IC looks pretty dark.


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0033.jpg

is that bottom one a digi? I didnt have any line at all on my digi the day before it whent positive
and the one above looks pretty dark :D yey eggys on the way


----------



## MrsStutler

Icca19 said:


> Hello girls and good afternoon!
> 
> No AF today and I did my Dmake AF come trick" last night (the drinks at home)
> Works every time the witch is late. Ill relax and have a few drinks (thins your blood) and ill wake up the morning with AF....but today it didn't happen like that this time
> AND I also DTD (which will helps bring AF on too) but that didn't work either so .....idk
> 
> Well enough about all that.....what's everyone doing for dinner tonight??
> Iv had the crock pot going all day with beef stew and just picked up a fresh roll of bread to go with it.

hhmmmm...sounds an awful lot like me last time! Fxd...you never know:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca- stew sounds very good!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, I agree with Mrs. S...you never know!


----------



## MrsStutler

So I had a super weird dream last night. It was one of those where when in the dream everything seems perfectly normal (like elephants always read the paper at Starbucks) but when you wake up you think what the hell was up with that? Long story short in this bizarre dream I dreamt that we ended up having twin boys!:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> Hello girls and good afternoon!
> 
> No AF today and I did my Dmake AF come trick" last night (the drinks at home)
> Works every time the witch is late. Ill relax and have a few drinks (thins your blood) and ill wake up the morning with AF....but today it didn't happen like that this time
> AND I also DTD (which will helps bring AF on too) but that didn't work either so .....idk
> 
> Well enough about all that.....what's everyone doing for dinner tonight??
> Iv had the crock pot going all day with beef stew and just picked up a fresh roll of bread to go with it.

Hmm...I dunno about the no AF...Might want to see the doctor...:shrug:

Dh is going to grill chicken and I am making scalloped potatoes and green beans. I wanted to do something in the crockpot but I don't have enough potatoes. I need to go to the grocery soon! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> So I had a super weird dream last night. It was one of those where when in the dream everything seems perfectly normal (like elephants always read the paper at Starbucks) but when you wake up you think what the hell was up with that? Long story short in this bizarre dream I dreamt that we ended up having twin boys!:wacko:

OMgoodness, lol! I cannot do that, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> So I had a super weird dream last night. It was one of those where when in the dream everything seems perfectly normal (like elephants always read the paper at Starbucks) but when you wake up you think what the hell was up with that? Long story short in this bizarre dream I dreamt that we ended up having twin boys!:wacko:

That would be so super cool! Or would it not?:shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

The UPS man JUST got here! FINALLY! :growlmad:


----------



## MrsStutler

USAFKnineWife said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> So I had a super weird dream last night. It was one of those where when in the dream everything seems perfectly normal (like elephants always read the paper at Starbucks) but when you wake up you think what the hell was up with that? Long story short in this bizarre dream I dreamt that we ended up having twin boys!:wacko:
> 
> That would be so super cool! Or would it not?:shrug:Click to expand...

I think it would be cool, DH actually said he wouldn't mind it...who knows...maybe :haha: Too bad twins don't run in my family! Then I'd be really suspicious!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Took an IC OPK and a FR OPK and the FR one is still positive but the IC one is not...not even close...so it has to be that the FR is junk...


----------



## CuddleBunny

MrsStutler said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> So I had a super weird dream last night. It was one of those where when in the dream everything seems perfectly normal (like elephants always read the paper at Starbucks) but when you wake up you think what the hell was up with that? Long story short in this bizarre dream I dreamt that we ended up having twin boys!:wacko:
> 
> That would be so super cool! Or would it not?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it would be cool, DH actually said he wouldn't mind it...who knows...maybe :haha: Too bad twins don't run in my family! Then I'd be really suspicious!Click to expand...

Hello again everyone :hi:

Dontcha just LOVE those baby dreams...makes you want to start symptom spotting like crazy...darn those dreams! :haha: I had one last week where I found out I was pregnant after I got AF...I had a sonogram but the sonogram actually showed what our son was going to look like AFTER he was born!! REALLY weird dream...but hey, at least he was really cute!! :rofl:

Twins run in our families...for both DH and I actually! Plus, it's in our generations. My cousin has beautiful boy & girl twins (they are just such a crack up, I love them!) and DH has two cousins that produced twins!! So lets see if we do the same!! :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Took an IC OPK and a FR OPK and the FR one is still positive but the IC one is not...not even close...so it has to be that the FR is junk...

When do I get to say I told you so, lol. I'm sticking with the ICs.


----------



## Icca19

Yeah I know there's still a fine line there for me but honestly I don't feel prego. My boobs have slightly hurt the last 4 or 5 days and iv gained like 6 pounds from eating everything in sight (a def AF sign for me) 

I'm just hoping that my progesterone levels are high when I call the drs tomorrow (the results should be in) and it shows that I did O. If that's the case AF should be here ANY day 

My loaf of bread is gone (mostly from me) lol dinner was yummy.....I want desert now
Hmmmm what to make? No-bakes, pudding, jello? I need SOMETHING sweet. Id kill for some chocolate right now! Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I'd go for ice cream, lol.


----------



## Icca19

Twins would be cool Mrs.S! 

They run in my family too

I had a terrible dream the other night. I almost always remember my dreams. Some times its nice some times its bad. 

Prego dreams are the weirdest I must say. I was in the middle of the weirdest dream when my water broke at 2 am with my DS


----------



## dachsundmom

I've never had a prego dream, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

my god i am sooooo thirsty :p i had pasta and garlic bread for dinner


----------



## Icca19

I LOVE pasta...red sauce or white? 

I'm Italian, pasta is my speciality!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> I LOVE pasta...red sauce or white?
> 
> I'm Italian, pasta is my speciality!

Do you have a good red sauce recipe you'd like to share?


----------



## wanabeamama

i am a twin :) there are lots of twins in my family too and there is no skipping generations my mums mum was a twin and my mums couisins were twins and so on and my dad i one of 5 and 3 of them have twins all twins in my family (both sides) are all girls lol but the twin gene comes from your motheres side


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Took an IC OPK and a FR OPK and the FR one is still positive but the IC one is not...not even close...so it has to be that the FR is junk...
> 
> When do I get to say I told you so, lol. I'm sticking with the ICs.Click to expand...

Now would do just fine...:dohh: Oh well I did get that IC positive on CD10


----------



## wanabeamama

i had it with pesto and cream 

red sauce
knob of butter in a pan then add
1 finly chopped onion
roasted red pepper or just finly chopped red pepper
garlic (1clove)
salt n pepper
and sliced smoke sausage or smokey bacon
when softened 
deglaze the pan with 1 glass of white wine (heat untill alcohol smell has gone)
add a tin of chopped cherry tomatoes
finley chopped basil
and a handfull of parmesan cheese


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> i had it with pesto and cream
> red sauce
> chopped cherry tomatoes loads
> finly chopped onion
> roasted red pepper or just finly chopped red pepper
> garlic
> 1 glass of white wine
> basil
> salt n pepper
> loads of parmesan chese
> and sliced smoke sausage or smokey bacon

That sounds so good!


----------



## MrsStutler

You are all making me hungry for pasta now!!!:haha: I might just make some pasta with my favorite garlic butter sauce tonight. I went shopping yesterday and learned not only is it stupid to go shopping hungry but you should NEVER go shopping when hungry and pregnant! If something looked particularly good I think I bought about 8 of it!


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you for the recipe and my DH says thank you for encouraging me to burn down my house, lol.

So, Mer- how many DPO are we calling you?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Thank you for the recipe and my DH says thank you for encouraging me to burn down my house, lol.
> 
> So, Mer- how many DPO are we calling you?

bahahaha! I know it sounds like you are joking but somehow...probably not:haha:

I dunno...what do you think? I'm pretty sure that I ovulated on CD11...yesterday...so 1DPO?:shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> You are all making me hungry for pasta now!!!:haha: I might just make some pasta with my favorite garlic butter sauce tonight. I went shopping yesterday and learned not only is it stupid to go shopping hungry but you should NEVER go shopping when hungry and pregnant! If something looked particularly good I think I bought about 8 of it!

haha! I do not when I am not hungry or pregnant!!:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the recipe and my DH says thank you for encouraging me to burn down my house, lol.
> 
> So, Mer- how many DPO are we calling you?
> 
> bahahaha! I know it sounds like you are joking but somehow...probably not:haha:
> 
> I dunno...what do you think? I'm pretty sure that I ovulated on CD11...yesterday...so 1DPO?:shrug:Click to expand...

i would say our 1dpo too


----------



## dachsundmom

I am also going with 1DPO.

Didn't I tell you girls that as a housewarming present when we moved into this house, my dad gave us a fire extinguisher? Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I am also going with 1DPO.
> 
> Didn't I tell you girls that as a housewarming present when we moved into this house, my dad gave us a fire extinguisher? Lol

Good dad!!!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am also going with 1DPO.
> 
> Didn't I tell you girls that as a housewarming present when we moved into this house, my dad gave us a fire extinguisher? Lol
> 
> Good dad!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

No, dad was concerned bc our agency carries my homeowner's insurance and he didn't want to pay out on the claim, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am also going with 1DPO.
> 
> Didn't I tell you girls that as a housewarming present when we moved into this house, my dad gave us a fire extinguisher? Lol
> 
> Good dad!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> No, dad was concerned bc our agency carries my homeowner's insurance and he didn't want to pay out on the claim, lol.Click to expand...

:rofl: That's even funnier!


----------



## dachsundmom

Just goes to show you that my safety was not his first concern, lol.


----------



## mammag

Icca- I think maybe you O'ed a day or two later than FF has you pinpointed, and I also think your temp going up today is very interesting (Fx'd)!!!

Knifewife-for sure 1 dpo today!! Which makes me excited cuz I'm only a couple of days behind you in my 2ww usually!!!

Mrs.S- When I was pregnant, later on more like in my 3rd trimester, I had a dream that I gave birth to a huge spider, a giant man eating rooster and Tom Cruise. (3 separate dreams at different times BTW) But nonetheless, very disconcerting, the Tom Cruise one is a running joke with me and DH, I HATE Tom Cruise, lol, I'm terrified of Roosters (long story) and Spiders scare the bejeesus outta me!! :haha:


----------



## mammag

Wanabe!! I was tellin DH about your cop uniform and wanted your permission to show him the pic? I won't if your not cool with it though!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Icca- I think maybe you O'ed a day or two later than FF has you pinpointed, and I also think your temp going up today is very interesting (Fx'd)!!!
> 
> Knifewife-for sure 1 dpo today!! Which makes me excited cuz I'm only a couple of days behind you in my 2ww usually!!!
> 
> Mrs.S- When I was pregnant, later on more like in my 3rd trimester, I had a dream that I gave birth to a huge spider, a giant man eating rooster and Tom Cruise. (3 separate dreams at different times BTW) But nonetheless, very disconcerting, the Tom Cruise one is a running joke with me and DH, I HATE Tom Cruise, lol, I'm terrified of Roosters (long story) and Spiders scare the bejeesus outta me!! :haha:

Well if everyone is in agreement! 1DPO it is!:happydance:

OMG! I would just die if I gave birth to an alien, rooster or spider :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, I can't think about birthing anything, lol. That last thread that mammag had about how you wanted to deliver made me almost stop TTC. Is it bad that I have considered elective c-section, lol?


----------



## MrsStutler

:rofl: Oh my goodness mammag I would probably be running down to the doctor demanding they do an ultrasound to make sure there wasn't a giant spider or rooster or...dun dun dun....tom cruise in there!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, I can't think about birthing anything, lol. That last thread that mammag had about how you wanted to deliver made me almost stop TTC. Is it bad that I have considered elective c-section, lol?

I must have missed that one too...:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Did you get another psychic reading?


----------



## mammag

MrsStutler said:


> :rofl: Oh my goodness mammag I would probably be running down to the doctor demanding they do an ultrasound to make sure there wasn't a giant spider or rooster or...dun dun dun....tom cruise in there!

Lmfao, I was a tiny bit worried there for a while, you do have all kinds of crazy stress dreams as your pregnancy nears it's end and just after the baby is born. There completely normal but terrifying, I've never known a new mother NOT to have them.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, I can't think about birthing anything, lol. That last thread that mammag had about how you wanted to deliver made me almost stop TTC. Is it bad that I have considered elective c-section, lol?

NO! There is nothing wrong with that! I was just trying to see what other people had planned, it turned into quite a bash fest, I stopped checking in on it and it was MY thread!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Did you get another psychic reading?

I want to get one but I'm scared to :blush: the last told me 2-3 years, and that was just after my m/c a little over 2 years ago, if they tell me a year I'll be sad :(


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Did you get another psychic reading?
> 
> I want to get one but I'm scared to :blush: the last told me 2-3 years, and that was just after my m/c a little over 2 years ago, if they tell me a year I'll be sad :(Click to expand...

Both of mine said by the beginning of August, so this is it. Lol


----------



## mammag

You'd better not leave us! I'll hunt you down, and don't think you can hide in Nevada, cuz I'll find it, just on the other side of Arkansas.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> You'd better not leave us! I'll hunt you down, and don't think you can hide in Nevada, cuz I'll find it, just on the other side of Arkansas.

:rofl: I'm not leaving and besides, you'd probably look on the wrong side of Arkansas and wind up in Texas, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Did you get another psychic reading?

No not yet....I can't find one worth spending money on:shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> You'd better not leave us! I'll hunt you down, and don't think you can hide in Nevada, cuz I'll find it, just on the other side of Arkansas.

:rofl: I don't think any of us nor yourself will let you live that one down!:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> You'd better not leave us! I'll hunt you down, and don't think you can hide in Nevada, cuz I'll find it, just on the other side of Arkansas.
> 
> :rofl: I'm not leaving and besides, you'd probably look on the wrong side of Arkansas and wind up in Texas, lol.Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I am so glad that I have already peed or my seat would be wet!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I can't think about birthing anything, lol. That last thread that mammag had about how you wanted to deliver made me almost stop TTC. Is it bad that I have considered elective c-section, lol?
> 
> NO! There is nothing wrong with that! I was just trying to see what other people had planned, it turned into quite a bash fest, I stopped checking in on it and it was MY thread!Click to expand...

Where the hell is this thread?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I can't think about birthing anything, lol. That last thread that mammag had about how you wanted to deliver made me almost stop TTC. Is it bad that I have considered elective c-section, lol?
> 
> NO! There is nothing wrong with that! I was just trying to see what other people had planned, it turned into quite a bash fest, I stopped checking in on it and it was MY thread!Click to expand...
> 
> Where the hell is this thread?Click to expand...

It's in TTC and I swear you answered on it.


----------



## mammag

It's in the 2ww forum, it was a long time ago though.


----------



## mammag

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-early-but-anyone-planning-natural-birth.html


----------



## dachsundmom

I never even mentioned on that one that I had thought about a c-section, but the comments scared me to death, lol.


----------



## mammag

Off to watch a movie ladies!! Good Night :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I don't think I was even on the forum at that time :shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Off to watch a movie ladies!! Good Night :)

Good night!!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you finally done with the OPKs?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Are you finally done with the OPKs?

Yeah I took those at 545 and the IC wasn't positive but the FR was so I am done...FR can kiss my ass! :growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Wanabe!! I was tellin DH about your cop uniform and wanted your permission to show him the pic? I won't if your not cool with it though!

sure its not like i can bump into him in the supermarket and get embarresed lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls! Here is my selection of OPKs from a few minutes ago, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 232040
> 
> 
> Good morning girls! Here is my selection of OPKs from a few minutes ago, lol.

where is your smiley?????????? I never get a pos with fmu but i read that you have naturel lh in your fmu so now i only test about 2pm
awwww i wana see your smiley


----------



## wanabeamama

my temp whent down a little thismorning im worried now :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Don't worry about it yet, I'll bet that it goes right back up in the morning. The stupid thing won't smile, lol. I usually can pick up my surge in the mornings and not so much in the afternoon.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Don't worry about it yet, I'll bet that it goes right back up in the morning. The stupid thing won't smile, lol. I usually can pick up my surge in the mornings and not so much in the afternoon.

haha its a big W on my chart hope its not a sighn from the witch lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Lol. I think it's too early for that!


----------



## wanabeamama

she's just warning me not to bother getting my hopes up lol if you look at my last chart
she is sticking her middle finger up at me lol


----------



## dachsundmom

When do you see the doc again and has your OH decided on the SA?


----------



## wanabeamama

well im waiting on my appointment for an ultrasound and im going for my blood test on wednesday to check my hormones and so on,
oh finishes work for 6 weeks in two weeks time so he said he will make an appointment when he finishes work


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good Morning ladies! Got woken up this morning by my 8 year old cause he was freaking out! Said that there was a FROG in his room! Thought that he was full of shit due to the fact that he apparently hasn't slept! But my cat swiftly found it....a small tree frog! How in the hell does a frog get into the house???


Dmom...Some of those look almost positive!!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Good Morning ladies! Got woken up this morning by my 8 year old cause he was freaking out! Said that there was a FROG in his room! Thought that he was full of shit due to the fact that he apparently hasn't slept! But my cat swiftly found it....a small tree frog! How in the hell does a frog get into the house???
> 
> 
> Dmom...Some of those look almost positive!!

The one on the bottom, Kroger brand, is pretty dark IRL.

That frog is probably the missing pet of the last family that rented your house, lol. DD has been dying to have one as a pet, but I won't let her bc they literally bark at night, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies! Got woken up this morning by my 8 year old cause he was freaking out! Said that there was a FROG in his room! Thought that he was full of shit due to the fact that he apparently hasn't slept! But my cat swiftly found it....a small tree frog! How in the hell does a frog get into the house???
> 
> 
> Dmom...Some of those look almost positive!!
> 
> The one on the bottom, Kroger brand, is pretty dark IRL.
> 
> That frog is probably the missing pet of the last family that rented your house, lol. DD has been dying to have one as a pet, but I won't let her bc they literally bark at night, lol.Click to expand...

I adore frogs..I actually used to collect frog figurines. I knew that he was scared of all things bug but not frogs....But I guess if it's in your room that's another story. I feel bad though cause I yelled at him saying that he was pretty much full of it and then the cat found it...Poor kid is now in bed with his dad...and his little brother...who got in our bed last night.:dohh: 

This frog was different to me...it had the body of a tree frog but the texture and color of a regular frog...kwim? It was weird. I caught it and took it outside and let it go. I can't kill a frog nor let one of the animals do it either.:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

That was very nice of you!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies! Got woken up this morning by my 8 year old cause he was freaking out! Said that there was a FROG in his room! Thought that he was full of shit due to the fact that he apparently hasn't slept! But my cat swiftly found it....a small tree frog! How in the hell does a frog get into the house???
> 
> 
> Dmom...Some of those look almost positive!!
> 
> The one on the bottom, Kroger brand, is pretty dark IRL.
> 
> That frog is probably the missing pet of the last family that rented your house, lol. DD has been dying to have one as a pet, but I won't let her bc they literally bark at night, lol.Click to expand...

I think it was inside due to all the moths that sneak in the house and all the spiders that we get in here too:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> That was very nice of you!

I don't mind it...It was the getting woken up from a deep sleep that got me pissed!:dohh: My poor Dalton is such a scaredy cat when it comes to this stuff...I just don't know why:shrug: I feel bad cause I yelled at him when he wouldn't go back in his room.:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> That was very nice of you!
> 
> I don't mind it...It was the getting woken up from a deep sleep that got me pissed!:dohh: My poor Dalton is such a scaredy cat when it comes to this stuff...I just don't know why:shrug: I feel bad cause I yelled at him when he wouldn't go back in his room.:cry:Click to expand...

A good friend once told me that you know you are really a mom when you make your kids cry, lol. I think she's totally right!

I've got to go get ready for work, see you ladies in a few. :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> That was very nice of you!
> 
> I don't mind it...It was the getting woken up from a deep sleep that got me pissed!:dohh: My poor Dalton is such a scaredy cat when it comes to this stuff...I just don't know why:shrug: I feel bad cause I yelled at him when he wouldn't go back in his room.:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> A good friend once told me that you know you are really a mom when you make your kids cry, lol. I think she's totally right!
> 
> I've got to go get ready for work, see you ladies in a few. :hugs:Click to expand...

Well then I am one hell of a mom!:haha: I joke with dh and say it's not a good day unless I have made one of them cry and that I am on a roll if I can get both of them at once! :rofl: I'm kidding of course but you gotta laugh at that shit or it will drive you bananas!

See you soon!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> she's just warning me not to bother getting my hopes up lol if you look at my last chart
> she is sticking her middle finger up at me lol

I think you ovulated on the 6th..I don't think that the temp dip is anything to worry over since FF will put your coverline lower and as long as it doesn't dip lower than you coverline (when they give it) then it shouldn't be an issue.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> she's just warning me not to bother getting my hopes up lol if you look at my last chart
> she is sticking her middle finger up at me lol
> 
> I think you ovulated on the 6th..I don't think that the temp dip is anything to worry over since FF will put your coverline lower and as long as it doesn't dip lower than you coverline (when they give it) then it shouldn't be an issue.:hugs:Click to expand...

lets hope so :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> she's just warning me not to bother getting my hopes up lol if you look at my last chart
> she is sticking her middle finger up at me lol
> 
> I think you ovulated on the 6th..I don't think that the temp dip is anything to worry over since FF will put your coverline lower and as long as it doesn't dip lower than you coverline (when they give it) then it shouldn't be an issue.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> lets hope so :)Click to expand...

We got this!!!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> she's just warning me not to bother getting my hopes up lol if you look at my last chart
> she is sticking her middle finger up at me lol
> 
> I think you ovulated on the 6th..I don't think that the temp dip is anything to worry over since FF will put your coverline lower and as long as it doesn't dip lower than you coverline (when they give it) then it shouldn't be an issue.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> lets hope so :)Click to expand...
> 
> We got this!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

wow your chart looks good :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> she's just warning me not to bother getting my hopes up lol if you look at my last chart
> she is sticking her middle finger up at me lol
> 
> I think you ovulated on the 6th..I don't think that the temp dip is anything to worry over since FF will put your coverline lower and as long as it doesn't dip lower than you coverline (when they give it) then it shouldn't be an issue.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> lets hope so :)Click to expand...
> 
> We got this!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> wow your chart looks good :)Click to expand...

Thanks! But does it look any better than last months?


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm back and I would say your chart looks good too!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I'm back and I would say your chart looks good too!

I sure hope so....


----------



## dachsundmom

It's really too early to tell how it is going to go, TBH.


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> she's just warning me not to bother getting my hopes up lol if you look at my last chart
> she is sticking her middle finger up at me lol
> 
> I think you ovulated on the 6th..I don't think that the temp dip is anything to worry over since FF will put your coverline lower and as long as it doesn't dip lower than you coverline (when they give it) then it shouldn't be an issue.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> lets hope so :)Click to expand...
> 
> We got this!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> wow your chart looks good :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! But does it look any better than last months?Click to expand...

its gone up more last month


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> It's really too early to tell how it is going to go, TBH.

Yeah..so I am not going to get my hopes up cause there is still so much time to wait


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^I think that's the best bet.


----------



## wanabeamama

ive got to go and do a pregnant persons hair now im sure ill be hearing all about her birthing plans and so on


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> ive got to go and do a pregnant persons hair now im sure ill be hearing all about her birthing plans and so on

Tell her haircolor and fumes aren't safe and to go the hell home, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> ive got to go and do a pregnant persons hair now im sure ill be hearing all about her birthing plans and so on
> 
> Tell her haircolor and fumes aren't safe and to go the hell home, lol.Click to expand...

^^^WSS


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer- you should get crosshairs tomorrow!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer- you should get crosshairs tomorrow!

:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't get the big temp dips like you guys do and I am wondering if FF will even detect OV at all for me.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I don't get the big temp dips like you guys do and I am wondering if FF will even detect OV at all for me.

I don't think it has to be a big temp dip to detect ovulation...I think even a slight dip and then a rise will be good to detect ovulation...


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> ive got to go and do a pregnant persons hair now im sure ill be hearing all about her birthing plans and so on
> 
> Tell her haircolor and fumes aren't safe and to go the hell home, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^WSSClick to expand...

ok ill let her off she was ttc since 2007 and got pregnant via ivf she 20 weeks pg and has no bump she is tiny she was telling me what it feels like when the baby is mooving and kicking she is very excited so im ok with that,
its when people moan about being pregnant and it took them like 2 days to get pregnant the it pisses me off lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, wanabe- we like her!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> ive got to go and do a pregnant persons hair now im sure ill be hearing all about her birthing plans and so on
> 
> Tell her haircolor and fumes aren't safe and to go the hell home, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^WSSClick to expand...
> 
> ok ill let her off she was ttc since 2007 and got pregnant via ivf she 20 weeks pg and has no bump she is tiny she was telling me what it feels like when the baby is mooving and kicking she is very excited so im ok with that,
> its when people moan about being pregnant and it took them like 2 days to get pregnant the it pisses me off lolClick to expand...

Yeah I think she deserves a pass! :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

yeah i told her about b&b and she said she used to be on it but it sent her crazy hahahahah


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^I can see how that would be possible! Lol


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/cd10opk.jpg

Good Morning Girls!!! We're getting ready to watch the final space shuttle!! It takes off at 11:20, you guys should go out and try to see it, it's history!!! :)


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/cd10opk.jpg

Good Morning Girls!!! We're getting ready to watch the final space shuttle!! It takes off at 11:20, you guys should go out and try to see it, it's history!!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Mammag- you pics keep coming out orange, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/cd10opk.jpg
> 
> Good Morning Girls!!! We're getting ready to watch the final space shuttle!! It takes off at 11:20, you guys should go out and try to see it, it's history!!! :)

Getting close!!!!:happydance:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Mammag- you pics keep coming out orange, lol.

I know, it's cuz I'm using the lamp on my bedside table, the natural light is usually better, but DH is here so I can't make a big show outta taking pics.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mammag- you pics keep coming out orange, lol.
> 
> I know, it's cuz I'm using the lamp on my bedside table, the natural light is usually better, but DH is here so I can't make a big show outta taking pics.Click to expand...

Try the bathroom, lol.


----------



## mammag

I took a better pic, can't even see the line on the blue one though for some reason, but it does have a line!


----------



## mammag

waiting for it to upload....


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/CD10Opk1.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

The IC looks close and if you look at the CB pic I uploaded today, it's about the same. I think the surge has to be pretty high for the CB to pick it up, TBH. Not sure that I like them.


----------



## mammag

DH just told me I have one more year to get pregnant :( Why would he say something like that? He said he doesn't want to be 54 when his kid turns 20? What does that even mean!! I'm not going to stop trying, I'm only 26, F him.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> DH just told me I have one more year to get pregnant :( Why would he say something like that? He said he doesn't want to be 54 when his kid turns 20? What does that even mean!! I'm not going to stop trying, I'm only 26, F him.

WTH! Are you serious?


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> DH just told me I have one more year to get pregnant :( Why would he say something like that? He said he doesn't want to be 54 when his kid turns 20? What does that even mean!! I'm not going to stop trying, I'm only 26, F him.
> 
> WTH! Are you serious?Click to expand...

Completely, just said it out of no where. Like he can stop me, he's obviously forgotten who he's married to, he can get me pregnant or he can move the fuck out, period.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> DH just told me I have one more year to get pregnant :( Why would he say something like that? He said he doesn't want to be 54 when his kid turns 20? What does that even mean!! I'm not going to stop trying, I'm only 26, F him.
> 
> WTH! Are you serious?Click to expand...
> 
> Completely, just said it out of no where. Like he can stop me, he's obviously forgotten who he's married to, he can get me pregnant or he can move the fuck out, period.Click to expand...

Do you think he was being serious?


----------



## mammag

Oh, he was being serious, said I had a year, cuz at 'this rate' he was going to be in his mid-50's by the time our last kid moved out. I could punch him in the mouth right now.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Oh, he was being serious, said I had a year, cuz at 'this rate' he was going to be in his mid-50's by the time our last kid moved out. I could punch him in the mouth right now.

I think I would, lol. Has he had a SA?

And damn, I'd really be pissed.


----------



## mammag

Yeah, he has, we're both fine, that's why I haven't gone with any medical routes to conceive, I know it'll happen for me when it's meant to.


----------



## Icca19

Aww mammag I'm sorry to haer your weekend is off to a crapy start 
Dmom I need to scroll back through some pages to see your OPK from this morning you were just talking about (haven't got around to it yet) lol sorry

As for me this morning....FF took my crosshairs away again! I have no clus why this time

I talked to my nurse this morning and she said to call back at 4 and they'll. Have the progesterone levels back then. ......5 hours to go


----------



## wanabeamama

omg im 29 and oh is 41 he will be 42 in september you guys have pleanty of time god i feel old and i havnt even had my first baby yet :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca- I hope you get some answers today!

Wanabe- you are actually at the perfect age for kids!

I'm 38, mammag's DH has me thinking I should just look for a retirement home now!


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/CD10Opk1.jpg

there was no line at all on my digi the day before my positive i dont think they build up they just go positive


----------



## Icca19

I know my internal clock is ticking on Gods pocket watch.....so I just tell myself that when its my time, it will happen. No matter how long, stressfull and heartbreaking it may seem

Hang in there girls! Our time is comming!


----------



## dachsundmom

I love the PMA Icca! We need a ticker that says "remember Mrs. S' lol


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Icca- I hope you get some answers today!
> 
> Wanabe- you are actually at the perfect age for kids!
> 
> I'm 38, mammag's DH has me thinking I should just look for a retirement home now!

thank you 
altho oh is 41 his far fitter than i am hs in the gym every night :)
god dmom i dont think your quite ready for retirement home just yet lol you still have pleanty of time :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I'm 38, mammag's DH has me thinking I should just look for a retirement home now!

IKR!:growlmad: Let's all punch him in the mouth!!:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'm 38, mammag's DH has me thinking I should just look for a retirement home now!
> 
> IKR!:growlmad: Let's all punch him in the mouth!!:growlmad:Click to expand...

Pretty much!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

WTF! They are having issues with the Space Shuttle before it even takes off....I can't watch it...I just know that there were issues with the others...the ones that didn't make it..:cry:

I watched a bunch of footage on YouTube the other day on the Challenger and Columbia...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> WTF! They are having issues with the Space Shuttle before it even takes off....I can't watch it...I just know that there were issues with the others...the ones that didn't make it..:cry:
> 
> I watched a bunch of footage on YouTube the other day on the Challenger and Columbia...

It would just be wrong if Gabby Giffords lost her husband now.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> WTF! They are having issues with the Space Shuttle before it even takes off....I can't watch it...I just know that there were issues with the others...the ones that didn't make it..:cry:
> 
> I watched a bunch of footage on YouTube the other day on the Challenger and Columbia...
> 
> It would just be wrong if Gabby Giffords lost her husband now.Click to expand...

I don't think he is on this one...I think he was on the last one and then retired a few weeks ago.


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^Ok. They all just make me very nervous. But of course, everyone here is on boycott bc Wright Patt didn't get the retired shuttle, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> ^^^Ok. They all just make me very nervous. But of course, everyone here is on boycott bc Wright Patt didn't get the retired shuttle, lol.

Yeah I heard about that...pretty shitty in my opinion...:growlmad: Air and Space=Air Force...Just saying...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> ^^^Ok. They all just make me very nervous. But of course, everyone here is on boycott bc Wright Patt didn't get the retired shuttle, lol.
> 
> Yeah I heard about that...pretty shitty in my opinion...:growlmad: Air and Space=Air Force...Just saying...Click to expand...

It's beyond wrong, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> ^^^Ok. They all just make me very nervous. But of course, everyone here is on boycott bc Wright Patt didn't get the retired shuttle, lol.
> 
> Yeah I heard about that...pretty shitty in my opinion...:growlmad: Air and Space=Air Force...Just saying...Click to expand...
> 
> It's beyond wrong, lol.Click to expand...

The symbolism of the base's name alone should count for something....


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^And the fact that it sits on Colonel Glenn Highway, lol. We should get something for having one of the first guys in space, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> ^^^And the fact that it sits on Colonel Glenn Highway, lol. We should get something for having one of the first guys in space, lol.

Wasn't aware of the name of the highway...weird...we have a Colonel Glenn Parkway here...:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> ^^^And the fact that it sits on Colonel Glenn Highway, lol. We should get something for having one of the first guys in space, lol.
> 
> Wasn't aware of the name of the highway...weird...we have a Colonel Glenn Parkway here...:wacko:Click to expand...

There's probably one around every AFB, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> ^^^And the fact that it sits on Colonel Glenn Highway, lol. We should get something for having one of the first guys in space, lol.
> 
> Wasn't aware of the name of the highway...weird...we have a Colonel Glenn Parkway here...:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> There's probably one around every AFB, lol.Click to expand...

Probably...


----------



## dachsundmom

How are the pizza rolls?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

How would you classify yellowish/white/cloudy sticky but stretchy globs of CM? I know it doesn't make sense but I swear I just wiped snot off my crotch! lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> How are the pizza rolls?


:saywhat:

That's funny you just said that cause I just posted on FB how I needed some Mt.Dew and something for lunch BESIDES pizza rolls :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> How would you classify yellowish/white/cloudy sticky but stretchy globs of CM? I know it doesn't make sense but I swear I just wiped snot off my crotch! lol

I wouldn't classify it, put it in the notes or FF might try and move your OV date or dot your crosshairs, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> How would you classify yellowish/white/cloudy sticky but stretchy globs of CM? I know it doesn't make sense but I swear I just wiped snot off my crotch! lol
> 
> I wouldn't classify it, put it in the notes or FF might try and move your OV date or dot your crosshairs, lol.Click to expand...

But if I needed to then what would you call it? EW or what? I've never had "globs" before that looked like snot...:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> How would you classify yellowish/white/cloudy sticky but stretchy globs of CM? I know it doesn't make sense but I swear I just wiped snot off my crotch! lol
> 
> I wouldn't classify it, put it in the notes or FF might try and move your OV date or dot your crosshairs, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> But if I needed to then what would you call it? EW or what? I've never had "globs" before that looked like snot...:shrug:Click to expand...

In my book, if it stretches it is EW.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> How would you classify yellowish/white/cloudy sticky but stretchy globs of CM? I know it doesn't make sense but I swear I just wiped snot off my crotch! lol
> 
> I wouldn't classify it, put it in the notes or FF might try and move your OV date or dot your crosshairs, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> But if I needed to then what would you call it? EW or what? I've never had "globs" before that looked like snot...:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> In my book, if it stretches it is EW.Click to expand...

Ok. I put it in the note section as yellowish snot like CM


----------



## dachsundmom

Lordy, the things we talk about and are actually interested in, lol


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> Lordy, the things we talk about and are actually interested in, lol

:rofl: I agree, only us...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Lordy, the things we talk about and are actually interested in, lol
> 
> :rofl: I agree, only us...Click to expand...

We are hardcore ladies!! :coolio:


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Lordy, the things we talk about and are actually interested in, lol
> 
> :rofl: I agree, only us...Click to expand...

All the talk of pasta last night put me in the mood for it. I think it was you who mentioned garlic butter...how do I do it? Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Lordy, the things we talk about and are actually interested in, lol
> 
> :rofl: I agree, only us...Click to expand...
> 
> All the talk of pasta last night put me in the mood for it. I think it was you who mentioned garlic butter...how do I do it? LolClick to expand...

^^^^WSS


----------



## dachsundmom

Any plans for the weekend ladies? I probably won't be on BnB much.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Any plans for the weekend ladies? I probably won't be on BnB much.

What? Your'e kidding right? You mean you have a life? :rofl: I'll be here if the spider that I just saw on my couch doesn't kill me...:argh:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Any plans for the weekend ladies? I probably won't be on BnB much.
> 
> What? Your'e kidding right? You mean you have a life? :rofl: I'll be here if the spider that I just saw on my couch doesn't kill me...:argh:Click to expand...

I have family crap, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

working :( but i just asked oh if we can go for a chamagne pick nick on sunday we only have sundays together we both just work alllllll the time


----------



## wanabeamama

kninewife i have a new name for you.......... MrsSnotcrotch :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> kninewife i have a new name for you.......... MrsSnotcrotch :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

dmom do another digi :)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dmom do another digi :)

I'm at work! Lol


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> dmom do another digi :)
> 
> I'm at work! LolClick to expand...

i do all mine at work lol i sneak them to the toilet but people dont use the bathroom for ages after cos i spent so long in there they think i pooed lol
how long till you finish?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> dmom do another digi :)
> 
> I'm at work! LolClick to expand...
> 
> i do all mine at work lol i sneak them to the toilet but people dont use the bathroom for ages after cos i spent so long in there they think i pooed lol
> how long till you finish?Click to expand...

10 your time.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Any plans for the weekend ladies? I probably won't be on BnB much.
> 
> What? Your'e kidding right? You mean you have a life? :rofl: I'll be here if the spider that I just saw on my couch doesn't kill me...:argh:Click to expand...
> 
> I have family crap, lolClick to expand...

I love how you call it crap...I don't associate with my family and we already visited Keith's family last weekend do I am free of that....According to my calendar we have nothing planned this weekend..If it's not on my calendar...It DOESN'T happen!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> kninewife i have a new name for you.......... MrsSnotcrotch :rofl:

LOVE IT! Dh and his friends call me Merv....Played RockBand and I usually go by Mery and the Y looked like a V so they started calling me that and it stuck :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> dmom do another digi :)
> 
> I'm at work! LolClick to expand...
> 
> i do all mine at work lol i sneak them to the toilet but people dont use the bathroom for ages after cos i spent so long in there they think i pooed lol
> how long till you finish?Click to expand...
> 
> 10 your time.Click to expand...

booooooooooooooooooooo
booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ugh guess i gotta wait then :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> dmom do another digi :)
> 
> I'm at work! LolClick to expand...
> 
> i do all mine at work lol i sneak them to the toilet but people dont use the bathroom for ages after cos i spent so long in there they think i pooed lol
> how long till you finish?Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

I see my family everyday, lol. There's no escape.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I see my family everyday, lol. There's no escape.

No I don't guess there is....


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I see my family everyday, lol. There's no escape.
> 
> No I don't guess there is....Click to expand...

It's the fate of the only child, lol.


----------



## mammag

Icca!! When is the last time you tested!!!??? If it's been two days since your last test, with those temp rises, I mean I really think that looks like a pregnant chart. I don't wanna get your hopes up, but that is just a really pretty chart. 

Just got home from DH's graduation, I have EWCM! It's a little early for EWCM for me :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's early for all of us this cycle! And I agree with you on Icca.


----------



## wanabeamama

i think its :thumbsup: for icca :) test test test


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls!! I'm here!

I know I want to test SO bad. I even have todays FMU in this little container from the drs office. I didn't have anymore tests at home so I was planning on getting one today while we ever out this morning but I totally forgot to grab one!! 

Yeah I have been waking up with night sweats the last couple days (and its not hoy in our room) DH says its all me. But I'm trying SO hard not to get my hopes up

I did a little twesking with my chart this morning. 
I have this app in my phone that have all my "real" temps charted. FF is so picky sometimes that I have to adjust it. But I went in today and copied everything from my app and applied it to FF and now look at my chart (well you guys already did) and yes it does look great.

I get my results at 4:00 (its 3:37 right now) I'm about to call early, be right nack with results.......I hope its high!


----------



## dachsundmom

I am waiting Icca! Fxd


----------



## mammag

Oh and Icca I think your 13dpo!


----------



## Icca19

My levels were 6.2
That's higher than last time (0.5) but not enough to get me excited. 
She said it was in the normal range, then asked me if I was on clomid (idk why she has my chart right in front of her lol) but I told her no I wasn't and that's why were doing the blood work....to see if I need to be put. Put on it. 
She was going to talk to the dr and call me back

Ah! This is killing me! 
That's it....I need to POAS like right now lol


----------



## dachsundmom

You must POAS!


----------



## Icca19

Were going to a movie with the kids at 4:50 so I hope I hear back by then.....that's all ill be thiinking about at the movies lol


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^We want to hear too!


----------



## wanabeamama

omg icca peeeeee its killing us right now


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> You must POAS!

^^wss!!!! Immediately!!!!


----------



## mammag

Do you have an OPK you can pee on?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Swing by the Dollar Store and pick one up on your way to the movies...go into the bathroom and pee on the damn thing then post a picture from your phone!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^W they all said!


----------



## mammag

:test: :test: :test: Peer Pressure :devil:


----------



## dachsundmom

The girls has to have an OPK!


----------



## wanabeamama

god its soooooo boring being 2dpo i wana pee on somthing theres a sortage of pee stick pictures on here :sulk:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> god its soooooo boring being 2dpo i wana pee on somthing theres a sortage of pee stick pictures on here :sulk:

I'll see what I can do when I get home, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> god its soooooo boring being 2dpo i wana pee on somthing theres a sortage of pee stick pictures on here :sulk:
> 
> I'll see what I can do when I get home, lolClick to expand...

ok im gona go pee on a digi cos i can:baby:


----------



## mammag

Lol, I know!! I can only justify so many OPK's, especially since my urine is always so freakin diluted. I don't know about you guys but not drinking or peeing for 6 hours has got to be akin to chinese water torture.


----------



## mammag

Oh an Icca, what day did you have your bloods drawn?


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, I know!! I can only justify so many OPK's, especially since my urine is always so freakin diluted. I don't know about you guys but not drinking or peeing for 6 hours has got to be akin to chinese water torture.

My surges are dark enough that I don't need to wait.


----------



## mammag

My temp was super low this morning, I wonder why it's been so different these last two cycles, 96.5 is not my usual range.


----------



## dachsundmom

that is low


----------



## wanabeamama

is it not the soy?


----------



## Icca19

My blood was drawn on Tuesday so it could def be higher today....I wonder if that's causing the night sweats...the higher temps mean higher progesterone...right?m

I talked with DH about all this and he seems a little excited, he wants me to est....like nowlol


----------



## mammag

I don't think so, I actually think I've heard of it causing higher temps, not lower?


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I don't think so, I actually think I've heard of it causing higher temps, not lower?

Yep


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> My blood was drawn on Tuesday so it could def be higher today....I wonder if that's causing the night sweats...the higher temps mean higher progesterone...right?m
> 
> I talked with DH about all this and he seems a little excited, he wants me to est....like nowlol


Ummmm, so do WE!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> My blood was drawn on Tuesday so it could def be higher today....I wonder if that's causing the night sweats...the higher temps mean higher progesterone...right?m
> 
> I talked with DH about all this and he seems a little excited, he wants me to est....like nowlol

omg woman just test already test test test im going crazy


----------



## dachsundmom

Actually, some doc don't recommend temping on Clomid...soy might be the same.


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> I don't think so, I actually think I've heard of it causing higher temps, not lower?

oh ok i dont really know anything about the soy lol just guesing lol


----------



## Icca19

Really no temping on clomid....I could see that

Lol DH just said were stopping at the store after the movie to get a test
Ill be taking one ASAP and one in the morning!


----------



## wanabeamama

omg i have got such bad tummy ache i cant work out if its trapped wind or constipation its kind of high up and in my sides but hurts when i breathe in like someone is crushing me :( i dont like it


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> Really no temping on clomid....I could see that
> 
> Lol DH just said were stopping at the store after the movie to get a test
> Ill be taking one ASAP and one in the morning!

omg thats ages away ugh how long is the movie?


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca sweetie, you still have today's FMU, lol. That stuff is good for 24 hours!


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> omg i have got such bad tummy ache i cant work out if its trapped wind or constipation its kind of high up and in my sides but hurts when i breathe in like someone is crushing me :( i dont like it

it's gas, lol


----------



## Icca19

Its staring now....see you guys in acouple hours


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> omg i have got such bad tummy ache i cant work out if its trapped wind or constipation its kind of high up and in my sides but hurts when i breathe in like someone is crushing me :( i dont like it
> 
> it's gas, lolClick to expand...

lol had it since last night good job oh has gone out lol


----------



## mammag

I'll be here at 7:45 awaiting test results!!! I'm in and out, DH started getting on me for not helping to pack :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, don't you leave in the morning and tell him you'll pack sometime within the next year and he can suck it, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

GIRLS!!!! Someone pee on something! I don't much care who does it at this point...just someone to tide us over until Icca gets back home!!!:happydance:


----------



## mammag

Lmao, on it!


----------



## Grumblebea

Hi ladies. How are ya'll? I've been crazy busy last few days (I work W-F) and start vacation tomorrow :happydance:! What have I missed? Anyone got a new bump?? Fill me in!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> GIRLS!!!! Someone pee on something! I don't much care who does it at this point...just someone to tide us over until Icca gets back home!!!:happydance:

Don't you have some FR left?


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Hi ladies. How are ya'll? I've been crazy busy last few days (I work W-F) and start vacation tomorrow :happydance:! What have I missed? Anyone got a new bump?? Fill me in!

We're thinking Icca might give us a BFP tonight, lol. :happydance:

wanabe and USAFwife have OVd and Mammag and I are just waiting, lol.

How are you?


----------



## Grumblebea

Oh Exciting! I'm good, not work for a week and a half, leave tomorrow. Oh I hope she gets it.


----------



## Grumblebea

When is she gonna test?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> GIRLS!!!! Someone pee on something! I don't much care who does it at this point...just someone to tide us over until Icca gets back home!!!:happydance:
> 
> Don't you have some FR left?Click to expand...

Yes I do...I'll be right back:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> When is she gonna test?

We think about 7:45. Where are you going on vaca?


----------



## Grumblebea

Her chart looks FANTASTIC!


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0035.jpg

My uber negative OPK, urine sucked though, but we all needed a pee stick to stare at!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I don't know why I'm still doing these....I know I already ovulated...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/e02f0770-orig.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

BTW...FR can F'N SUCK IT! :growlmad:


----------



## mammag

Grumblebea said:


> Her chart looks FANTASTIC!

IKR!!! I was so excited when I clicked on it!!! :happydance: We're waiting for her to get out of the movie theater.


----------



## mammag

Does anyone know what the girls mean on these TTC forum when they say "rainbow babies" What does that mean? I've read different threads and some seem like they may be same sex couple babies, and some seem like they may be babies conceived after a loss? I'm not sure though!! Excuse me if I'm completely off on all levels!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, hell. I gotta play too. Be back in a minute with pics!


----------



## dachsundmom




----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Does anyone know what the girls mean on these TTC forum when they say "rainbow babies" What does that mean? I've read different threads and some seem like they may be same sex couple babies, and some seem like they may be babies conceived after a loss? I'm not sure though!! Excuse me if I'm completely off on all levels!!!

After loss= forever babies


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 232552

What brand are the pink handled ones?


----------



## Grumblebea

I am going to Singer Island, a family time share on the beach. We go every year. Man, I hope it's a short movie.


----------



## Grumblebea

4 days until I get to pee on something :coffee:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232552
> 
> 
> What brand are the pink handled ones?Click to expand...

Kroger, lol. Those are the ones where I got 21 of them for $6.00. They are pure crap!


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> 4 days until I get to pee on something :coffee:

Thank you for taking the left tube blocked off of your siggy! :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232552
> 
> 
> What brand are the pink handled ones?Click to expand...
> 
> Kroger, lol. Those are the ones where I got 21 of them for $6.00. They are pure crap!Click to expand...

Are they as bad as the FR ones or worse?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232552
> 
> 
> What brand are the pink handled ones?Click to expand...
> 
> Kroger, lol. Those are the ones where I got 21 of them for $6.00. They are pure crap!Click to expand...
> 
> Are they as bad as the FR ones or worse?Click to expand...

I would say they are equal in crapiness! I have pure hate for them.


----------



## Grumblebea

dachsundmom said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> 4 days until I get to pee on something :coffee:
> 
> Thank you for taking the left tube blocked off of your siggy! :happydance:Click to expand...

YW, now that I'm sure.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232552
> 
> 
> What brand are the pink handled ones?Click to expand...
> 
> Kroger, lol. Those are the ones where I got 21 of them for $6.00. They are pure crap!Click to expand...
> 
> Are they as bad as the FR ones or worse?Click to expand...
> 
> I would say they are equal in crapiness! I have pure hate for them.Click to expand...

Good to know because I was going to go tomorrow and pick up some...


----------



## dachsundmom

Save your money!


----------



## Grumblebea

BTW, soft cups suck for AF :nope:


----------



## mammag

500 pages!!!!


----------



## mammag

Icca!!! I seeee youuuuuu :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> BTW, soft cups suck for AF :nope:

It just sounds gross, lol.


----------



## Icca19

I'm back and I got to POAS finally!! 
But its a def BFN. DH was just about ready to buown while I was in the bathroom lol it was so funny. I opened the door and he practally grabbed it out of my hands. 
We both agree that there nothing there and I set it aside.....I'm SO temped to go back and look at it (and snap a quick photo lol) 

I have another test for tomorrow morning. Even though I used todays FMU. 

Oh and the Dr never called back! Now I have to wait til the weekends over
I hope my temps stay high


----------



## mammag

You can send the pic to my Photobucket and I'll post it for you!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca we need the pic!


----------



## Icca19

Lol I ment to say that DH just about broke down the bathroom door (typing on the smart phone sorry)


----------



## Icca19

Ok hold on give me a min
I got to sneak away lol


----------



## Grumblebea

dachsundmom said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> BTW, soft cups suck for AF :nope:
> 
> It just sounds gross, lol.Click to expand...

It is, never again.


----------



## Grumblebea

Icca19 said:


> I'm back and I got to POAS finally!!
> But its a def BFN. DH was just about ready to buown while I was in the bathroom lol it was so funny. I opened the door and he practally grabbed it out of my hands.
> We both agree that there nothing there and I set it aside.....I'm SO temped to go back and look at it (and snap a quick photo lol)
> 
> I have another test for tomorrow morning. Even though I used todays FMU.
> 
> Oh and the Dr never called back! Now I have to wait til the weekends over
> I hope my temps stay high

Hope you get your BFP in the am.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Grumblebea said:


> BTW, soft cups suck for AF :nope:

Yeah they do....it's...nasty for lack of a better word...ICK

They also suck if you use them after sex and forget how to take them out and are reduced tears almost because you think it's stuck in there forever!! lol


----------



## mammag

Uploading 9 million pics to FB for DH, it's taking forever.


----------



## mammag

Grumblebea said:


> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> I'm back and I got to POAS finally!!
> But its a def BFN. DH was just about ready to buown while I was in the bathroom lol it was so funny. I opened the door and he practally grabbed it out of my hands.
> We both agree that there nothing there and I set it aside.....I'm SO temped to go back and look at it (and snap a quick photo lol)
> 
> I have another test for tomorrow morning. Even though I used todays FMU.
> 
> Oh and the Dr never called back! Now I have to wait til the weekends over
> I hope my temps stay high
> 
> Hope you get your BFP in the am.Click to expand...

I really hope you do too :hugs: sorry it was :bfn:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> BTW, soft cups suck for AF :nope:
> 
> Yeah they do....it's...nasty for lack of a better word...ICK
> 
> They also suck if you use them after sex and forget how to take them out and are reduced tears almost because you think it's stuck in there forever!! lolClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> BTW, soft cups suck for AF :nope:
> 
> Yeah they do....it's...nasty for lack of a better word...ICK
> 
> They also suck if you use them after sex and forget how to take them out and are reduced tears almost because you think it's stuck in there forever!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

It's funny now...Not so much then....I was terrified!!:blush:


----------



## Icca19

Its been done mammag!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer- I know. I had a tampon issue once, lol. I get it.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer- I know. I had a tampon issue once, lol. I get it.

I can giggle at it now...I just know how embarrassed I would have been asking dh for help....:blush: Now I know how to use them but I don't think I will be for awhile....


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mer- I know. I had a tampon issue once, lol. I get it.
> 
> I can giggle at it now...I just know how embarrassed I would have been asking dh for help....:blush: Now I know how to use them but I don't think I will be for awhile....Click to expand...

I think I would've gone to the ER first! lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mer- I know. I had a tampon issue once, lol. I get it.
> 
> I can giggle at it now...I just know how embarrassed I would have been asking dh for help....:blush: Now I know how to use them but I don't think I will be for awhile....Click to expand...
> 
> I think I would've gone to the ER first! lolClick to expand...

That would be just as embarrassing..:blush:


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/Mobile%20Uploads/20110708195805.jpg

Sorry Icca, had an issue, the dog bit my 4 year old, I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do about it, I'm pissed, wanna kill her, DH says the baby was hurting her and she just nipped him, still don't think we should keep her, DH says he doesn't wanna get rid of her? IDK, it sucks.


----------



## wanabeamama

i can see a line on that cant wait to see thismorning's test :)
wooooopy i got my crosshairs :) and my temp is so much higher than last month :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay! wanabe!

Still no smile; I expect to see it Monday morning, I think.

Can't wait for the test Icca!

Mammag- small dogs and small kids not always a good idea; but if the dog was defending itself, then IDK. As long as all of Bella's shots are current, you have nothing to worry about. But, I would probably go ahead and let the doc clean it out anyway- dog bites can get nasty.


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, have a good weekend! I will check in if I can, but probably won't be on until Sunday.


----------



## Grumblebea

Morning ladies, hope to see that BFP today[-o&lt;. Mammag I was bit in the face by a neighbors dog when I was 3, scary stuff.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, have a good weekend! I will check in if I can, but probably won't be on until Sunday.

have a good weekend dmom :)


----------



## wanabeamama

where is MrsSnotcrotch i wana see your chart :)
icca get the hell up and peee


----------



## Icca19

Good morning....well not really.
Todays test is a neg (it looks just like the one from yesterday) 
Big Fat Negative

My temps slightly dropped by I'm betting its from the AC being on all night. This house is like an ice box right now. I'm walking around with sweatpants, my robe and slippers....in mid july lol


----------



## Icca19

mammag I'm SO sorry to hear what Bella did to one of your boys, is he ok? Any stitches??
That's a tough call to make. Did you or DH actually see it happen?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good Morning ladies! FF gave me cross hairs this morning as predicted :winkwink:

Have a good weekend DMom...hopefully you get the + OPK soon.
Grace- small dogs know that they are small and can be frightened easily thinking they will be hurt. That is why they say small dogs+small kids is not a good idea. She could have simply been frightened. We don't know for sure though. How bad is the bite? I know our dog bites all the time...but not the kind of bite that tries to hurt KWIM? I hope your baby is ok. As a mother I understand the feeling of wanting her gone. You have to wonder if she will do it again or not. Has she been aggressive before? Has she bitten anyone before? Has your son always played with her and there been no problem? She may be feeling a bit off as well if there is alot of commotion in the house due to the move kwim? so many factors to consider here but you are a momma and momma's know best.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh and I wanted to add that no matter the severity of the dog bite and no matter what the doctor tells you if you see one that stitches are NOT for dog bites...Dh is of course the kennel master at his base but has been a dog handler for over 16 years now and has been bitten numerous times for various reasons and has said that stitches will contain any infection or bacteria from the dog bite and are a no no! We have always had small dogs...weird that he works with Shepherds and the like but we have always had small dogs. Well except for the German Shepherd that is in a box in my dining room china cabinet...but that's another story. :( Like Dmom said if Bella's shots are up to date I wouldn't worry but I would look into getting your son a tetnus (sp?) shot depending on the severity of the bite.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> Good morning....well not really.
> Todays test is a neg (it looks just like the one from yesterday)
> Big Fat Negative
> 
> My temps slightly dropped by I'm betting its from the AC being on all night. This house is like an ice box right now. I'm walking around with sweatpants, my robe and slippers....in mid july lol

That test from yesterday....I can see a line...a faint line but I see something....:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> i can see a line on that cant wait to see thismorning's test :)
> wooooopy i got my crosshairs :) and my temp is so much higher than last month :)

Yes mam...your chart does look different from last month....FX'D! :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> i can see a line on that cant wait to see thismorning's test :)
> wooooopy i got my crosshairs :) and my temp is so much higher than last month :)
> 
> Yes mam...your chart does look different from last month....FX'D! :hugs:Click to expand...

yey you got your crosshairs too :)


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning....well not really.
> Todays test is a neg (it looks just like the one from yesterday)
> Big Fat Negative
> 
> My temps slightly dropped by I'm betting its from the AC being on all night. This house is like an ice box right now. I'm walking around with sweatpants, my robe and slippers....in mid july lol
> 
> That test from yesterday....I can see a line...a faint line but I see something....:hugs:Click to expand...

i saw it too :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Yeah I figured we both would today...back to the waiting game...lol


----------



## Icca19

Yey someone to come join the game with me!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> Yey someone to come join the game with me!

:happydance:


----------



## Grumblebea

I saw a faint line on last nights test too.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I am soo bored......


----------



## Icca19

Uhh I am so emotional right now:shrug:
I keep breaking down and crying over little things like not being able to find my contact case
DH isn't sure about how to react to the tears. He cares but finds it funny too. 
I'm not sure either:shrug:


----------



## MrsStutler

Icca~:hugs: Hope you feel better soon, I know it is incredibly frustrating. Wish I could do something to make it all better:hugs:

Mammag~ hope your little one is ok! It's tough when you have to weigh the idea of getting rid of a pooch for snapping. When we brought our border collie into our house it started world war 3. DH got his leg in the middle of one of the fights and he had some puncture wounds about an inch deep:dohh: Of course I just debrided them and took care of him myself because if you go to the ER with a dog bite they automatically quarantine your dog for 72 hours and they are marked as "dangerous". I almost got rid of the dog after that, but things worked out and now everybody coexists nicely.

I went shopping yesterday with my parents in a nearby town that has a Kohls and Target (yay!) had a ton of fun and spent a ton of money...as usual. Feeling like I was out partying until the wee hours this morning. I was really hoping not to get sick but it's not looking good at the moment. Thank God I work around dog food and not people food or else things would really be bad.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> Icca~:hugs: Hope you feel better soon, I know it is incredibly frustrating. Wish I could do something to make it all better:hugs:
> 
> Mammag~ hope your little one is ok! It's tough when you have to weigh the idea of getting rid of a pooch for snapping. When we brought our border collie into our house it started world war 3. DH got his leg in the middle of one of the fights and he had some puncture wounds about an inch deep:dohh: Of course I just debrided them and took care of him myself because if you go to the ER with a dog bite they automatically quarantine your dog for 72 hours and they are marked as "dangerous". I almost got rid of the dog after that, but things worked out and now everybody coexists nicely.
> 
> I went shopping yesterday with my parents in a nearby town that has a Kohls and Target (yay!) had a ton of fun and spent a ton of money...as usual. Feeling like I was out partying until the wee hours this morning. I was really hoping not to get sick but it's not looking good at the moment. Thank God I work around dog food and not people food or else things would really be bad.

Hope you don't get too sick but always remember that morning sickness is a good thing!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> Uhh I am so emotional right now:shrug:
> I keep breaking down and crying over little things like not being able to find my contact case
> DH isn't sure about how to react to the tears. He cares but finds it funny too.
> I'm not sure either:shrug:

Over emotional huh? Could be a sign:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So I have put dinner in the crockpot, cleaned the kitchen, made blueberry crumble muffins for breakfast this morning, and I am about to make lunch. I am starting to run out of things to do since we cleaned the entire house yesterday...lol


----------



## Icca19

Ok so I was sitting in nedbed playing on my phone when my stomach got really "upset" 
I thought it was the food I just ate
I ran to the bathroom (super bad diarreah) and bright red blood! 
Now my stomach is cramping and I'm bleeding :-(
CD1 now for me


----------



## MrsStutler

Icca19 said:


> Ok so I was sitting in nedbed playing on my phone when my stomach got really "upset"
> I thought it was the food I just ate
> I ran to the bathroom (super bad diarreah) and bright red blood!
> Now my stomach is cramping and I'm bleeding :-(
> CD1 now for me

Boo! :cry: I was thinking you might have had it this time!! Well, there is always next cycle right?:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Right! 
I might be getting clomid or progesterone 
Or both


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> Ok so I was sitting in nedbed playing on my phone when my stomach got really "upset"
> I thought it was the food I just ate
> I ran to the bathroom (super bad diarreah) and bright red blood!
> Now my stomach is cramping and I'm bleeding :-(
> CD1 now for me

Oh no:cry: So sorry Icca!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> Ok so I was sitting in nedbed playing on my phone when my stomach got really "upset"
> I thought it was the food I just ate
> I ran to the bathroom (super bad diarreah) and bright red blood!
> Now my stomach is cramping and I'm bleeding :-(
> CD1 now for me

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## CuddleBunny

Icca19 said:


> Ok so I was sitting in nedbed playing on my phone when my stomach got really "upset"
> I thought it was the food I just ate
> I ran to the bathroom (super bad diarreah) and bright red blood!
> Now my stomach is cramping and I'm bleeding :-(
> CD1 now for me

Sorry to hear that :hugs: Wising you the best luck this cycle :hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

I have to share something that made me chuckle...
The other night DH and I were wandering through the baby section at good ol' Wal-mart and I was pointing out some super cute baby bunny slippers and he saw some of the little newborn bootie/mitten sets. He looked at the mittens and goes "will it's head really be that small?":rofl: I had to explain what the mittens were for and he just said "well how am I supposed to know this stuff?!"

Thankfully the morning sickness has decreased to mild queasiness but this is going to get old fast...uhg...


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls! Icca I am so sorry! Your chart looked so good. :hugs:

But, I am glad to see that some of ya got your crosshairs today! :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> I have to share something that made me chuckle...
> The other night DH and I were wandering through the baby section at good ol' Wal-mart and I was pointing out some super cute baby bunny slippers and he saw some of the little newborn bootie/mitten sets. He looked at the mittens and goes "will it's head really be that small?":rofl: I had to explain what the mittens were for and he just said "well how am I supposed to know this stuff?!"
> 
> Thankfully the morning sickness has decreased to mild queasiness but this is going to get old fast...uhg...

Your dh is so cute...Poor guy might have tried to put those mittens on the head of your baby had you not explained it to him:haha:

I know it sucks but morning sickness is a good thing...lets you know that everything is A-OK:thumbup: I never had morning sickness with the boys...only the girls:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Just put the first batch of homemade chocolate chip cookies in the oven...yummy!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Hi girls! Icca I am so sorry! Your chart looked so good. :hugs:
> 
> But, I am glad to see that some of ya got your crosshairs today! :happydance:

YES mam we did! How is "family time" going?:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Icca I am so sorry! Your chart looked so good. :hugs:
> 
> But, I am glad to see that some of ya got your crosshairs today! :happydance:
> 
> YES mam we did! How is "family time" going?:winkwink:Click to expand...

Well, let's see...we are at an amusement park and I can't do any rides that spin; I get notorious motion sickness. So I took my motion sickness pills, at some food, and went on a ride that DH swore to me would be safe. I was hanging over a toilet 15 minutes later, lol.

Noticed on another ride that I lost one of the stones out of my wedding ring. My stomach is still pissed off! :growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Icca I am so sorry! Your chart looked so good. :hugs:
> 
> But, I am glad to see that some of ya got your crosshairs today! :happydance:
> 
> YES mam we did! How is "family time" going?:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, let's see...we are at an amusement park and I can't do any rides that spin; I get notorious motion sickness. So I took my motion sickness pills, at some food, and went on a ride that DH swore to me would be safe. I was hanging over a toilet 15 minutes later, lol.
> 
> Noticed on another ride that I lost one of the stones out of my wedding ring. My stomach is still pissed off! :growlmad:Click to expand...

OH WOW! I wouldn't be getting on any rides either! I would totally smack dh in the head if that happened!:growlmad:
Do you have insurance on your rings? I had that happen to my engagement ring...the solitaire fell out and I couldn't find it...took it back and they replaced it.


----------



## dachsundmom

It's one of the smaller stones in the setting, so getting it replaced will not be a problem. 
This isn't the first time this has happened; the rings were not meant to be sized down as much as I have them, so I have issues with some of the setting getting loose.


----------



## CuddleBunny

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Icca I am so sorry! Your chart looked so good. :hugs:
> 
> But, I am glad to see that some of ya got your crosshairs today! :happydance:
> 
> YES mam we did! How is "family time" going?:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, let's see...we are at an amusement park and I can't do any rides that spin; I get notorious motion sickness. So I took my motion sickness pills, at some food, and went on a ride that DH swore to me would be safe. I was hanging over a toilet 15 minutes later, lol.
> 
> Noticed on another ride that I lost one of the stones out of my wedding ring. My stomach is still pissed off! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Oh no! Sorry to hear about your ring! :hugs: You should sue the *******s! :devil:


----------



## CuddleBunny

Ooops, filter didn't like my colorful language :haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

omg im feeling so sad today :cry:
1.fertility friend just told me that if i conceive this cycle my due date would be 28th march, 4 days after my 30th birthday :( so there is no chance of me being a mummy before im 30 :(
2. i had an awful dream last night were i got my bfp but before i could tell oh i started pouring with blood and had a miscarriage.
3.i just logged on to bnb and there was a big banner across the top that said
INFERTILITY WARNING YOU WILL NEVER GET PREGNANT...
wtf and my tepm when down a bit today.
uuggghhhhhhhh i dont like today :cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> omg im feeling so sad today :cry:
> 1.fertility friend just told me that if i conceive this cycle my due date would be 28th march, 4 days after my 30th birthday :( so there is no chance of me being a mummy before im 30 :(
> 2. i had an awful dream last night were i got my bfp but before i could tell oh i started pouring with blood and had a miscarriage.
> 3.i just logged on to bnb and there was a big banner across the top that said
> INFERTILITY WARNING YOU WILL NEVER GET PREGNANT...
> wtf and my tepm when down a bit today.
> uuggghhhhhhhh i dont like today :cry:

Oh no honey!:hugs: 

1. Don't believe everything that FF puts out there...plus almost NO ONE delivers by their due date:winkwink: Out of 4 kids only one of my kiddos were born on their due date.
2. Dreams are just that..dreams. They are not reality. Most dreams come from our fears. Don't let it get to you.
3. I saw that AWFUL banner yesterday and was thinking WTF! :growlmad: That isn't a very comforting nor appropriate ad for this site...cause as far as I am concerned it is bogus spam! Don't take it to heart.
4. Your temp may have went down little but don't ever worry about it if it stays above your coverline. And it has stayed consistent so far.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

thanks mer i guess i just woke up feeling crap :( for the first time in the last 5 months my boobs dont hurt they usually start at 3dpo? i hope its cos of the pregnacare tablets correcting my hormones :)
how are you feeling today?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> thanks mer i guess i just woke up feeling crap :( for the first time in the last 5 months my boobs dont hurt they usually start at 3dpo? i hope its cos of the pregnacare tablets correcting my hormones :)
> how are you feeling today?

I'm ok. Got a bit of heartburn. Boobs are still super sore. Have been for days now.I just could not stay asleep this morning. I usually temp at 7 a.m. but woke up straight at 6 a.m. and tried to temp thinking it was later :haha: My temp is still rising so I am not too worried yet. Remember as long as your temps stay above you coverline you will be good. I guess now I am just waiting to see if I see a temp dip to suggest/indicate implantation in the coming days...
Hope your day gets better!:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh and I don't know too much about pregnacare...what exactly is it for and what does it do?


----------



## wanabeamama

pregnacare conception are tablets designed for a healthy conception full of nutrients such as b vitamins folic acid and so on there are 21 different vitamins and nutrients all with different purposes from egg development, hormone balancing, helping cervical mucus and general female repoductive health i really hope they do the trick :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Sounds good. I hope they do the trick! FX'd


----------



## wanabeamama

oh i have tonnes of milky/watery creamy cm today and still constapated :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> oh i have tonnes of milky/watery creamy cm today and still constapated :(

Mine is slightly creamy possibly still stretchy?? I dunno it's so frustrating sometimes...Being constipated is no fun at all. Tea will help with that.


----------



## wanabeamama

i love tea but oh broke the kettle yesterday he put it on to oil without putting water in it lol dope haha


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> i love tea but oh broke the kettle yesterday he put it on to oil without putting water in it lol dope haha

UH OH! Silly man!!


----------



## wanabeamama

yeah he sure is lol


----------



## Icca19

Good morning girls.....
Wannabe I'm sorry to hear abput you crapy morning :-( I hope it gets better 

I feel like crap today....my stomach hurts


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> Good morning girls.....
> Wannabe I'm sorry to hear abput you crapy morning :-( I hope it gets better
> 
> I feel like crap today....my stomach hurts

:hugs: have you taken any pain releife? I cant cope without it,
hope af is over quickly so you can move on :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm home girls! Will get caught up in a minute. What do you guys think. I am not dehydrated, lol. I just took my vitamins and it turns my pee bright orange.


----------



## dachsundmom

So the SS games have begun!

Icca, take something!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 233274
> 
> 
> I'm home girls! Will get caught up in a minute. What do you guys think. I am not dehydrated, lol. I just took my vitamins and it turns my pee bright orange.

wow almost positive did you do a digi? lol i am obsessed with digis lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 233274
> 
> 
> I'm home girls! Will get caught up in a minute. What do you guys think. I am not dehydrated, lol. I just took my vitamins and it turns my pee bright orange.

Looks good!!! :thumbup:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

All of a sudden just now I feel sick....Not feverish but almost "motion sickness" sick...extreme heartburn..almost reflux in my throat and I feel almost like I may puke any moment....


----------



## dachsundmom

The digi did not smile, but I am thinking it will be positive in the morning.

Anyone know when harri comes back?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> All of a sudden just now I feel sick....Not feverish but almost "motion sickness" sick...extreme heartburn..almost reflux in my throat and I feel almost like I may puke any moment....

It's breakfast! Too early to SS girls, lol. :growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> All of a sudden just now I feel sick....Not feverish but almost "motion sickness" sick...extreme heartburn..almost reflux in my throat and I feel almost like I may puke any moment....
> 
> It's breakfast! Too early to SS girls, lol. :growlmad:Click to expand...

:shrug:Nothing different than I have eaten the last few weeks...Cheeto Puffs and Mt. Dew:shrug:

Not symptom spotting at all...just sharing:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> All of a sudden just now I feel sick....Not feverish but almost "motion sickness" sick...extreme heartburn..almost reflux in my throat and I feel almost like I may puke any moment....
> 
> It's breakfast! Too early to SS girls, lol. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> :shrug:Nothing different than I have eaten the last few weeks...Cheeto Puffs and Mt. Dew:shrug:
> 
> Not symptom spotting at all...just sharing:winkwink:Click to expand...

Take some lactaid before you eat dairy and try some OTC zantac for the HB, lol. :winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> All of a sudden just now I feel sick....Not feverish but almost "motion sickness" sick...extreme heartburn..almost reflux in my throat and I feel almost like I may puke any moment....
> 
> It's breakfast! Too early to SS girls, lol. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> :shrug:Nothing different than I have eaten the last few weeks...Cheeto Puffs and Mt. Dew:shrug:
> 
> Not symptom spotting at all...just sharing:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Take some lactaid before you eat dairy and try some OTC zantac for the HB, lol. :winkwink:Click to expand...

I am lactose intolerant..so I don't drink milk and the only cheese I eat is fake cheese (like on my cheetos). I take prescription Prilosec for the reflux and heartburn but it doesn't seem to be working. But I know the heartburn is something that I have alot already....Doctor just told me that if it starts to get worse throughout the day to take another pill. I normally take one in the morning...


----------



## dachsundmom

I take Nexium, it is the only one that has worked for me. If I have to take Prilosec for any reason, then I take one in the morning and one at night.

I am also lactose intolerant and these last few years, even fake cheese dust has gotten to me. I just take 2 lactaid before every meal regardless these days.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I take Nexium, it is the only one that has worked for me. If I have to take Prilosec for any reason, then I take one in the morning and one at night.
> 
> I am also lactose intolerant and these last few years, even fake cheese dust has gotten to me. I just take 2 lactaid before every meal regardless these days.

I might look into getting some of those then. I probably should take extra calcium as well since I don't drink milk nor eat yogurt or anything like that...just the smell of yogurt makes me wanna vomit even on a good day:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ahhh...I have been bad...been lurking over in 1st Tri....BUT...I have only been in the bump thread...looking at posts all the way back to 2007...can we say BORED! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Lol. It scares me there. I take the 600mg calcium; Kroger brand in the green bottle. Just got them on sale for $6.89. Take one in the morning and one at night.

Your body won't absorb it all if you take the full dose at once.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Lol. It scares me there. I take the 600mg calcium; Kroger brand in the green bottle. Just got them on sale for $6.89. Take one in the morning and one at night.
> 
> Your body won't absorb it all if you take the full dose at once.

Gonna put that on my list with the Lactaid. :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is mammag going to be off until she determines where she is living?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Is mammag going to be off until she determines where she is living?

Honestly I have no clue??:shrug::shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri is back wednesday/thursday :) and where is mammag?????


----------



## dachsundmom

I think mammag is in the process of moving. What's dinner tonight? I think I am just going to stir fry beef and broccoli and put some frozen egg rolls in the oven.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I have no idea what we are having....might have to get dh to run around the corner and get Sonic...I could so go for a hamburger and tator tots! It is to hot to cook here....103 with a heat index of 113...that's alot for here!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sonic sounds good. I could go for a cherry limeade, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Sonic sounds good. I could go for a cherry limeade, lol.

Me too! Not sure if it would be good for my heartburn...but at this point I don't think it could get any worse....:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Take a second Prilosec.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Take a second Prilosec.

I did....I don't think that I should take more than 2 right?


----------



## dachsundmom

Call the pharmacy or look online. I haven't taken that one in a few years, but if I remember correctly, you can take quite a bit more than what the doctor prescribed.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I just looked online and it said that you can take up to 120 mg safely while TTC or pregnant. The pills I have are 20mg so I have taken 40mg so I could take more if I needed to.


----------



## dachsundmom

Then you are good to go.


----------



## dachsundmom




----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 233415

That one looks real good!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

FYI....Sonic has sweet potato tator tots!!! They are good!


----------



## wanabeamama

omg victoria Beckham has had her baby girl and has named her ' Harper Seven Beckham' ????? Wtf is the seven all about lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I think they just like 'original' names, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

harper is ok its just the seven thats a bit strange named after her dads football shirt lol 
how you doin today you got a smiley yet?


----------



## dachsundmom




----------



## wanabeamama

woohooooo thats definatly positive yey time for :sex: did it smile?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am out of digis, lol. But, the way that my surge works, I might not actually be 1DPO until Wed or Thurs. I carry a surge for a full 36-48 hours. I'll let FF decide this month.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 233528

Oh yeah! There it is!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's always on a Monday, lol. I need to stop stressing it. How are you feeling, Mer?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I am doing ok. No heartburn yet this morning so that is fabulous! How about you guys? I am so glad you finally got a +!


----------



## dachsundmom

I am glad as well and frankly, I am pretty excited bc my monitor told me last week taht it would be today, so at least that thing is not a total waste of money.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I am glad as well and frankly, I am pretty excited bc my monitor told me last week taht it would be today, so at least that thing is not a total waste of money.

Yay for the monitor! Yeah at least it works correctly!


----------



## dachsundmom

I wonder how the rest of our group is doing?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Has anyone heard from Grace? You know if the girl had a smartphone much less a cellphone then she could at least check in from it! I miss everyone being here. I wonder if she will check in when they get to Ohio? Does she have anyone's email address?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I wonder how the rest of our group is doing?

We totally posted at the same time:haha: I wonder too!


----------



## wanabeamama

im not symptom spotting cos i know its too early but i have been feeling queezy since yesterday maby im dehydrated i just got myself a 2ltre bottle of water that might help :)


----------



## mammag

Hi my Girls!!!!! Just wanted to pop in and say a quick hello :) On a friends computer, Dmom, has your OPK gone positive yet?? Mine hasn't, I'm glad though as we can't BD :( Miss you guys!!!! Oh yeah, I'm in OHIO!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Hi my Girls!!!!! Just wanted to pop in and say a quick hello :) On a friends computer, Dmom, has your OPK gone positive yet?? Mine hasn't, I'm glad though as we can't BD :( Miss you guys!!!! Oh yeah, I'm in OHIO!

YAY! We were just wondering about you!!! Glad you made it to Ohio safe! Just saying that I wish you had a cellphone/smartphone so you could check into the boards on it! We miss you!! And you can too BD! I would drag dh into the bathroom for a quickie if you have to! Nothing is off limits when TTC! :haha:
Miss you!:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> im not symptom spotting cos i know its too early but i have been feeling queezy since yesterday maby im dehydrated i just got myself a 2ltre bottle of water that might help :)

I've had the same thing the last 3 days...I have chalked it up to heartburn and the temp here...been in the 100's!


----------



## mammag

I'm thinking about getting my good phone activated before I leave here so I can check in on you guys while I'm stuck in a car for 16+ hours.


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> im not symptom spotting cos i know its too early but i have been feeling queezy since yesterday maby im dehydrated i just got myself a 2ltre bottle of water that might help :)
> 
> I've had the same thing the last 3 days...I have chalked it up to heartburn and the temp here...been in the 100's!Click to expand...

well the temp here is only 20°c so i cant put it down to tha lol


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0002.jpg


----------



## Icca19

nice mammag! Almost time!

And your SO close to PA! ....that's where I am!


----------



## dachsundmom

I passed Franklin yesterday, lol. And yes, mine is positive as of this morning,


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I passed Franklin yesterday, lol. And yes, mine is positive as of this morning,

That's where I'm at! I'll be here the rest of the week I think.


----------



## wanabeamama

ooooo im getting excited ive been looking at a new car and im stuck between a sensible bmw 320d and a not so sensible alfa romeo convertable 2 seater lol


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> nice mammag! Almost time!
> 
> And your SO close to PA! ....that's where I am!

It's darker IRL, but the digi was still negative, my SIL knows we are TTC so she offered us her back bedroom to sneak into! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I passed Franklin yesterday, lol. And yes, mine is positive as of this morning,
> 
> That's where I'm at! I'll be here the rest of the week I think.Click to expand...

I know that's where you said you were, lol. Down by Middletown and the new outlet mall, kind of...I think off of 73?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> ooooo im getting excited ive been looking at a new car and im stuck between a sensible bmw 320d and a not so sensible alfa romeo convertable 2 seater lol

You need room for a car seat, don't even look at a two seater, lol. Bad karma!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> ooooo im getting excited ive been looking at a new car and im stuck between a sensible bmw 320d and a not so sensible alfa romeo convertable 2 seater lol
> 
> You need room for a car seat, don't even look at a two seater, lol. Bad karma!Click to expand...

hahah i know but i thought if i buy a 2 seater then i probibly will get pregnant lol the car i have at the minuit is a huge saloon i bought it whith having children in mind and it didnt work :(
but oh's car is a 4 seater so if i did get pregnant then we could just switch cars lol:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

look how pretty it is tho :haha:


----------



## Icca19

is it a nice break from that hot FL weather or do you miss it already mammag? Lol


----------



## Icca19

Mammag Lol that's great your sister in law offered to "help" 

Wannabe You go ahead and do whatever makes you happy, and if you should happen to fall prego after you buy a two seater than you win BOTH ways. Lol that car is SWEET! 

Well I just got off the phone with my nurse and she's talking to the Dr (about clomid) 
Idk if he's going to prescribe it to me without having DHs SA done first. :-(
She said she was going to call me back but you know how that goes lol she'll forget about me


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, wanabe- aside from the fact that the steering wheel in on the wrong side, it is a very pretty car, lol. Do you want to have to switch back and forth with the car?


----------



## mammag

That car is SWEET!!! And the weather up here isn't much different surprisingly, their having all time highs, it's 100 degrees out there!! But there isn't a beach to go cool off at :( I do miss that. We're going to leave here Sunday though and be back at the beach soon! 

And OMG, I just went to the bathroom and I have more EWCM than I even knew was possible! I know that girls are always saying they get a ton on the Soy, but my goodness, they do mean it, it is a TON!!! 

Knifewife, how long after you saw the large amount of EWCM did you O?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> nice mammag! Almost time!
> 
> And your SO close to PA! ....that's where I am!
> 
> It's darker IRL, but the digi was still negative, my SIL knows we are TTC so she offered us her back bedroom to sneak into! :haha:Click to expand...

WOOHOO!!!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you know where you are living yet?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> ooooo im getting excited ive been looking at a new car and im stuck between a sensible bmw 320d and a not so sensible alfa romeo convertable 2 seater lol
> 
> you need room for a car seat, don't even look at a two seater, lol. Bad karma!Click to expand...

yup! ^^^wss!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> That car is SWEET!!! And the weather up here isn't much different surprisingly, their having all time highs, it's 100 degrees out there!! But there isn't a beach to go cool off at :( I do miss that. We're going to leave here Sunday though and be back at the beach soon!
> 
> And OMG, I just went to the bathroom and I have more EWCM than I even knew was possible! I know that girls are always saying they get a ton on the Soy, but my goodness, they do mean it, it is a TON!!!
> 
> Knifewife, how long after you saw the large amount of EWCM did you O?

I can't say for sure unless we go back about 60 pages or so to find out what day I was posting about it:haha: I do know that all this time up until Saturday I had TONS of it...before and after I ovulated.:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

It was July 4th weekend, lol. ^^^


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> It was July 4th weekend, lol. ^^^

She's right! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

How were the pizza rolls? lol


----------



## mammag

Not sure :shrug: We're going to Lake Charles, New Orleans and New Iberia, he's got a few different job offers and wants to check them all out before we make a for sure decision, but he promised me that after this move our next will be into the house that we buy and stay in forever!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:



> Not sure :shrug: We're going to Lake Charles, New Orleans and New Iberia, he's got a few different job offers and wants to check them all out before we make a for sure decision, but he promised me that after this move our next will be into the house that we buy and stay in forever!

Are you going to be able to put the boys in school next month?


----------



## wanabeamama

icca i hope the doctor calls you back soon
mammag i hope you get settled somewere soon so you get down to :sex:
dmom are you still peeing???
Mer hows the sicky going i have acid in my throte too :(

well oh is very set on me getting the 2 seater but its gona be at least a year before i need to worrie about a car seat and it wont really bother me switching to oh's car he has a real nice car :) i dont know it might not even happen yet :/


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> How were the pizza rolls? lol

Damn you for knowing what I am doing all the time! Are you stalking me? If I look out my window will you be there with your nose pressed up against it? I know you love me but come on!:winkwink: :rofl:

And to answer your question...yes they were good. Too bad that was the last of them so I now really do have to venture out in this 100+ degree heat to get more...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> icca i hope the doctor calls you back soon
> mammag i hope you get settled somewere soon so you get down to :sex:
> dmom are you still peeing???
> Mer hows the sicky going i have acid in my throte too :(
> 
> well oh is very set on me getting the 2 seater but its gona be at least a year before i need to worrie about a car seat and it wont really bother me switching to oh's car he has a real nice car :) i dont know it might not even happen yet :/


So far so good. No headache and no heartburn so far today. No nausea either so I don't know if that is good or not.:shrug: I sure hope that goes away for you soon...it is no fun at all. If you can tolerate milk then I suggest drinking some..I cannot do it as I am lactose intolerant but I heard it works great on indigestion and heartburn.


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, we just got a big thunderstorm here and I have been informed that the transformer in my neighborhood blew up and we have no power, lol. Now I am wondering if sex is gonna get cancelled tonight bc it looks like we are all sleeping downstairs, lol. Just shoot me.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> How were the pizza rolls? lol
> 
> Damn you for knowing what I am doing all the time! Are you stalking me? If I look out my window will you be there with your nose pressed up against it? I know you love me but come on!:winkwink: :rofl:
> 
> And to answer your question...yes they were good. Too bad that was the last of them so I now really do have to venture out in this 100+ degree heat to get more...Click to expand...

I see you!!!! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Well, we just got a big thunderstorm here and I have been informed that the transformer in my neighborhood blew up and we have no power, lol. Now I am wondering if sex is gonna get cancelled tonight bc it looks like we are all sleeping downstairs, lol. Just shoot me.

I would be calling the electric company and tell then that you are TTC and you need power to get it on!!!:haha: We all know that there are ways to get around all that so don't count yourself out!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> How were the pizza rolls? lol
> 
> Damn you for knowing what I am doing all the time! Are you stalking me? If I look out my window will you be there with your nose pressed up against it? I know you love me but come on!:winkwink: :rofl:
> 
> And to answer your question...yes they were good. Too bad that was the last of them so I now really do have to venture out in this 100+ degree heat to get more...Click to expand...
> 
> I see you!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

:argh: I knew I should have put my bra on this morning!!! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, we just got a big thunderstorm here and I have been informed that the transformer in my neighborhood blew up and we have no power, lol. Now I am wondering if sex is gonna get cancelled tonight bc it looks like we are all sleeping downstairs, lol. Just shoot me.
> 
> I would be calling the electric company and tell then that you are TTC and you need power to get it on!!!:haha: We all know that there are ways to get around all that so don't count yourself out!!Click to expand...

I called the idiots, but we'll see what happens, lol. I'll sleep in my office before I sit in a house without a/c in 100 degree heat,lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, we just got a big thunderstorm here and I have been informed that the transformer in my neighborhood blew up and we have no power, lol. Now I am wondering if sex is gonna get cancelled tonight bc it looks like we are all sleeping downstairs, lol. Just shoot me.
> 
> I would be calling the electric company and tell then that you are TTC and you need power to get it on!!!:haha: We all know that there are ways to get around all that so don't count yourself out!!Click to expand...
> 
> I called the idiots, but we'll see what happens, lol. I'll sleep in my office before I sit in a house without a/c in 100 degree heat,lol.Click to expand...

I would think because of the extreme temps that they would be on it as soon as possible.


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH just asked what I was cooking for dinner....ummm, the stove is electric.


----------



## mammag

Dmom, I wonder what it is with you and Mondays? Lol, those are beautiful positive OPK's!! The full moon is Friday, so that's probably when I will ovulate.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Dmom, I wonder what it is with you and Mondays? Lol, those are beautiful positive OPK's!! The full moon is Friday, so that's probably when I will ovulate.

I don't get it...it's never been anything but a Monday, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> My DH just asked what I was cooking for dinner....ummm, the stove is electric.

bahahaha...Men are dumb:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My DH just asked what I was cooking for dinner....ummm, the stove is electric.
> 
> bahahaha...Men are dumb:haha:Click to expand...

I told him it's whatever KFC can throw out of their window at him, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Dmom, I wonder what it is with you and Mondays? Lol, those are beautiful positive OPK's!! The full moon is Friday, so that's probably when I will ovulate.
> 
> I don't get it...it's never been anything but a Monday, lol.Click to expand...

im friday.....wednesday.......friday........wednesday and so on lol and af is always sunday or tesday lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My DH just asked what I was cooking for dinner....ummm, the stove is electric.
> 
> bahahaha...Men are dumb:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I told him it's whatever KFC can throw out of their window at him, lolClick to expand...

Sounds good!!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I just saw the power company turn the corner to my house!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I just saw the power company turn the corner to my house!

YAY!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::spermy:


dachsundmom said:


> I just saw the power company turn the corner to my house!


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn straight girls!


----------



## dachsundmom

I have electricity! :happydance:

I guess telling them that I had an elderly lady on oxygen in the house worked! :blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I have electricity! :happydance:
> 
> I guess telling them that I had an elderly lady on oxygen in the house worked! :blush:

Hey do what you gotta do!! Glad your power is back on!!!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm still not cooking, though. lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I'm still not cooking, though. lol

Hell no! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

What are you fixing tonight?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> What are you fixing tonight?

I have no clue! I seriously need to go to the grocery store cause we are down to bare bones for food. I have a huge pantry with roll out shelves and when I can see the back of it then I know we are in trouble! :haha: I don't want to go out in this heat so we may just have ramen or scrambled eggs and wheat toast!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What are you fixing tonight?
> 
> I have no clue! I seriously need to go to the grocery store cause we are down to bare bones for food. I have a huge pantry with roll out shelves and when I can see the back of it then I know we are in trouble! :haha: I don't want to go out in this heat so we may just have ramen or scrambled eggs and wheat toast!Click to expand...

I'd do it, but of course, my DD won't go near eggs, lol. We are also very thin on food, but I just don't feel like dealing with it, but I'm going to have to at somepoint. I just need to run to Sam's and get it all over with.


----------



## mammag

I don't have to cook shit!!! :happydance: The in-laws are taking care of us, just ate ribs, yum, but now I've been talked into going on a 5 mile walk, and it's 9 million degrees out side, leaving in 40 minutes, oh why did I say yes... :cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What are you fixing tonight?
> 
> I have no clue! I seriously need to go to the grocery store cause we are down to bare bones for food. I have a huge pantry with roll out shelves and when I can see the back of it then I know we are in trouble! :haha: I don't want to go out in this heat so we may just have ramen or scrambled eggs and wheat toast!Click to expand...
> 
> I'd do it, but of course, my DD won't go near eggs, lol. We are also very thin on food, but I just don't feel like dealing with it, but I'm going to have to at somepoint. I just need to run to Sam's and get it all over with.Click to expand...

Surprisingly eggs are one thing that we all like..and if I just cook egg whites for dh then he can eat them too...he is allergic to the yolk. I need to go to Sam's too..we are almost out of deodorant.:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I don't have to cook shit!!! :happydance: The in-laws are taking care of us, just ate ribs, yum, but now I've been talked into going on a 5 mile walk, and it's 9 million degrees out side, leaving in 40 minutes, oh why did I say yes... :cry:

For lack of a better word...FUCK THAT! It's too damn hot to go for a walk! What is wrong with them?:dohh:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I don't have to cook shit!!! :happydance: The in-laws are taking care of us, just ate ribs, yum, but now I've been talked into going on a 5 mile walk, and it's 9 million degrees out side, leaving in 40 minutes, oh why did I say yes... :cry:
> 
> For lack of a better word...FUCK THAT! It's too damn hot to go for a walk! What is wrong with them?:dohh:Click to expand...

Lol, their crazy, and skinny, not as much body fat to overheat!


----------



## Icca19

Well girls I had homemade chicken strips, mac n cheese and brocolli
And I didn't have to cook any of it! DH did dinner tonight!  yey

Dmom ...yey! For the power company. You should send them a thank you card for getting you out of dinner tonight lol

And mammag that walk should be fun......you and your DH should get "lost" and see if Ohio is the lucky state of conception lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Glad to see another one of us didn't have to cook tonight!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I don't have to cook shit!!! :happydance: The in-laws are taking care of us, just ate ribs, yum, but now I've been talked into going on a 5 mile walk, and it's 9 million degrees out side, leaving in 40 minutes, oh why did I say yes... :cry:
> 
> For lack of a better word...FUCK THAT! It's too damn hot to go for a walk! What is wrong with them?:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, their crazy, and skinny, not as much body fat to overheat!Click to expand...

Yeah I would vote for crazy!!:dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I hate men tonight, no reason in particular...just do, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I ended up cooking chicken and green bean stir fry with white rice...quick and easy!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I think I hate men tonight, no reason in particular...just do, lol.

Nothing wrong with that...On a good day there are hundreds of reasons to hate the gender...:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

For your evening viewing pleasure, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 233904
> 
> 
> For your evening viewing pleasure, lol.

HOT DAMN! THAT'S A BEAUTY!!!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I should've cleaned my lens first, lol. Really, I should stop POAS now and wait for the temps; I carry a longish surge and by tomorrow night I will be in a panic, lol.


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> Well girls I had homemade chicken strips, mac n cheese and brocolli
> And I didn't have to cook any of it! DH did dinner tonight!  yey
> 
> Dmom ...yey! For the power company. You should send them a thank you card for getting you out of dinner tonight lol
> 
> *And mammag that walk should be fun......you and your DH should get "lost" and see if Ohio is the lucky state of conception* lol

Hahahaaa :rofl: Yeah Right, DH would lose an eye before he went on a walk in this heat!!! Lol, I'm back now, didn't walk for very long, it's so freaking hot outside. 

Dmom, that OPK is f'ing beautiful!!!! I don't ever get OPK's that dark!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I wish I didn't, lol. It confuses the hell out of me. I want a positive one day and a negative the next. They have gotten even stronger since I upped the B6 to 100mg.


----------



## Icca19

Wait! Is the left side of the pic the test line!?!?
If so....holly hell that's dark!


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, that is the test line on 15 minute old urine, lol.


----------



## mammag

Yeah! The left side is her Test Line! And last month it stayed like that for days.


----------



## Icca19

Wow dmom that's AWESOME!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks, but I panic every stinking cycle; I don't have PCOS, so that's not the issue. I am a strong surger and I don't get the big temp shifts either, lol.


----------



## mammag

We O'ed on the same day last month :( Boo, I'm going to be behind you now.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> We O'ed on the same day last month :( Boo, I'm going to be behind you now.

Maybe not, you know damn well I might not see a temp shift until Friday, lol.


----------



## mammag

Yay!!! I don't want everyone to be way further than me in the 2ww, we have to be panicking at the same time :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you taken another OPK?


----------



## Icca19

Lol when you all arein your TWW ill be ovulating 

FF put my ovulation time around the 27th!


----------



## MrsStutler

That OPK looks fantastic Dmom!!:thumbup: 
Sounds like everyone is having a tasty dinner, I have no idea what I am going to make for us. I've got a wicked aversion to any and all meats, which is quite the contrast to my pre-preggo carnivore self:haha:


----------



## mammag

I did, couldn't take a picture though, too many people hanging around :( It was a little lighter than the one this morning, but mine are always like that, you can only see the build up throughout the days in the mornings. Still not sure how I'm gonna get away with :sex: tonight :( The work out room is right across from my S&BIL, and I'm embarrassed for them to hear us, and I can't find the light in there! Lol, crap, they have to work in the morning and DH says we can sneak and do it then, but then I won't be able to lie down afterwards? This cycle is turning into a disaster!!!

Mrs. S!! I missed a couple of days, you didn't post a scan pic yet did you?


----------



## dachsundmom

I haven't seen an U/S pic yet. But am anxiously awaiting.


----------



## wanabeamama

omg my temp has dropped loads :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabe- I hate to say these words, but possible implant dip; too early for AF.


----------



## wanabeamama

its a pretty big dip im sooooo scared i go for my bloods tomorrow 7dpo progesterone :/
my chart is sooooo diferent to last month my boobs dont hurt at all for the first time in 6 months


----------



## wanabeamama

wow dmom your temp has gone up looks like 1dpo for you woohoo


----------



## dachsundmom

Don't SS, you are on the supplements and I think that your system might just be getting more regular. I've never used FF for temping before, just used a spreadsheet in the past, and I didn't know if that temp rise was enough for FF or if it needed a big shift.


----------



## wanabeamama

its definatly a big enough rise so if it stays up you will get your crosshairs onthursday :)
no im not ss lol i was thinking the opposit as low temp is low progesterone so if it doesnt go up much tomorrow my test will show low progesterone :( i know the suppliment is really making a difference i dont have any "symptoms" lol 
have you poas yet?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am not POAS anymore, lol. Just going to wait for the temps at this point. Will your nurse automatically test for HCG when they take bloods tomorrow?


----------



## wanabeamama

i dont think so but my doc gave me a pee pot for when i need her to do a pg test :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, one way or the other you will get some answers tomorrow.


----------



## wanabeamama

hope so :) did you say its your first or seccond month temping?


----------



## dachsundmom

This is my first month temping on FF; I've done it for years on just an old fashioned spread sheet. I figured if I do it here then everyone can see it, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

:~) fingers crossed you get ya crosshairs


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> omg my temp has dropped loads :(

I agree with Dmom..it could possibly be inplantation dip...your temp is till above your coverline. Keep hope honey...:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> wow dmom your temp has gone up looks like 1dpo for you woohoo

HEY! HEY! She's right! It looks like an ovulation dip there!!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good morning ladies! My temp spiked this morning. Dunno what that means other than it is staying up. I had the weirdest dream...I dreamed that I went to the bathroom and when I wiped I had a spot of blood...I got so excited that it was IB. haha...Can't say what day it would have been on or if it mean't anything. I just thought that it was IB and got so excited. haha..I've never had a dream like that. Not gonna dwell on it though and get my hopes up.


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> omg my temp has dropped loads :(
> 
> I agree with Dmom..it could possibly be inplantation dip...your temp is till above your coverline. Keep hope honey...:hugs:Click to expand...

im trying soooo hard not to get my hopes up i just feel so strange but like dmom said its probibly the supliments :shrug:
i still feel queezy tho lolol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> omg my temp has dropped loads :(
> 
> I agree with Dmom..it could possibly be inplantation dip...your temp is till above your coverline. Keep hope honey...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> im trying soooo hard not to get my hopes up i just feel so strange but like dmom said its probibly the supliments :shrug:
> i still feel queezy tho lololClick to expand...

I know honey. I just wish this was so much easier than it is.:hugs: You said that you feel different than last month...well that could be a good thing. Hard to do but keep hope. It's never over until it's over.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

well this time next week the wait will be over for another month or 9 lol
when are you going to start poas?


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi again! SS has begun, lol. IF this really is 1DPO, I will start POAS probably Sat or Sun. lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well I don't actually know when I will start POAS...honestly I had the urge this morning but I didn't. lol I know that 6DPO is far too early. FF has me starting AF next Friday (22nd) but I know I won't be able to hold out until then...so I dunno...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

My luteal phase is 16 days or so.....


----------



## Icca19

Good morning girls

Wow I can't believe you girls are all ready thinking about POAS! Lol 
I'm only on CD4 right now........about 34 more days to go! Ah I hate my long cycles, they suck.

So I'm thinking about taking some soy this cycle. What CD do I start on? Am I too late? 
I don't get paid til Thursday so I can't start it until CD6. 

Oh wannabe I'm sorry to hear your stressing/nervous about tomorrow.
When I had my progesterone checked (with no symptoms) the levels came back at only 0.2
But when they checked them later on (after I really did o) then they came back in the normal rangs

Have you had them checked before? If so what were the results (id like to compair) 

Try not to worry though, if your OPKs and temps show O, then you did, and your levels should be fine

As for me.....iv already harrassed my nur (waiting for a call back)
If there going to put me on clomid then I need to start taking it like NOW ....right?


----------



## dachsundmom

You have some leeway with both the soy and Clomid; you could do CD5-9, which your doc might like better bc of your long cycles.


----------



## Icca19

Okey dokey that's good. 
I'm getting anxious to have this happen before the holidays

My SIL is TTC (this is there first month) but why oh why do I feel like she's going to concieve before me?
I'm going to be SO heartbroken if I don't soon :-( my sisters babyshower was Sun. My bestfriend is prego and I'm still TTC 
Its my turn now!

(Sorry for the rant girls)


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> Good morning girls
> 
> Wow I can't believe you girls are all ready thinking about POAS! Lol
> I'm only on CD4 right now........about 34 more days to go! Ah I hate my long cycles, they suck.
> 
> So I'm thinking about taking some soy this cycle. What CD do I start on? Am I too late?
> I don't get paid til Thursday so I can't start it until CD6.
> 
> Oh wannabe I'm sorry to hear your stressing/nervous about tomorrow.
> When I had my progesterone checked (with no symptoms) the levels came back at only 0.2
> But when they checked them later on (after I really did o) then they came back in the normal rangs
> 
> Have you had them checked before? If so what were the results (id like to compair)
> 
> Try not to worry though, if your OPKs and temps show O, then you did, and your levels should be fine
> 
> As for me.....iv already harrassed my nur (waiting for a call back)
> If there going to put me on clomid then I need to start taking it like NOW ....right?

i havnt had them checked before they are checking my levels because of the endo and the symptoms i have had for the last 6 months after i have ovulated, i still havnt got my appointment for my ultrasound yet either:growlmad:


----------



## Icca19

Aww well ill be keeping you in my prayers that everything is A OK! 

Hey! I just noticed that our thread title says 2 BFPs! 
Who's the second one!?!


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> Aww well ill be keeping you in my prayers that everything is A OK!
> 
> Hey! I just noticed that our thread title says 2 BFPs!
> Who's the second one!?!

its someone on the first page but she hasnt been on since


----------



## Icca19

What are the symptoms for endo??

My dr sai anything between 1.5 and 15.5 is a normal range for progesterone
Mine were 6.2 about 4 days before AF came so......idk
It could have been higher the days before but ill never know. I was hoping for a result of at least 10 but my nurse said that 6 is like right in the middle so its fine. 

Let me know what your dr says....they all seem to say something different lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Okey dokey that's good.
> I'm getting anxious to have this happen before the holidays
> 
> My SIL is TTC (this is there first month) but why oh why do I feel like she's going to concieve before me?
> I'm going to be SO heartbroken if I don't soon :-( my sisters babyshower was Sun. My bestfriend is prego and I'm still TTC
> Its my turn now!
> 
> (Sorry for the rant girls)

Cute pic and I totally get it. Just found out last week that my SIL went off birth control three weeks afo; I am sure she will get her BFP first. What I don't get is that my BIL is going to deploy shortly and my SIL is talking about soing another deployment, so I am not sure where being pregnant fits into all of this, lol.


----------



## mammag

I just found out yesterday that my SIL went off her Depo a full year ago, she just got her first AF last month though, and just started her second yesterday, I hope we are pregnant together.


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> What are the symptoms for endo??
> 
> My dr sai anything between 1.5 and 15.5 is a normal range for progesterone
> Mine were 6.2 about 4 days before AF came so......idk
> It could have been higher the days before but ill never know. I was hoping for a result of at least 10 but my nurse said that 6 is like right in the middle so its fine.
> 
> Let me know what your dr says....they all seem to say something different lol

well for the endo i had severe period pain that was all over my body and unable to even walk and made me sick with the pain but then in october last year i was having severe pain on my left for a week after af then they found a 12cm ovarian cyst so when i whent for the lap to remove it in feb they told me i have severe endo but they tried to remove most of it but endo causes low progesterone levels too as its high levels of eastrogen that makes the endo grow :(


----------



## Icca19

Oh I see....well that doesn't sound like much fun at all
Iv had problems ever since coming off of depo 9 years ago!! 
It took me almost 3 years to have a period after that and then like a year to have my DS

I'm starting to get worried that DHs troopers aren't marching accuratly :-( 
When we DTD there like nothing there....even when we don't do it for days. Can quality and quanity be different. Does less mean less?? My DH has done a lot of partying and drugs (years ago) and I'm terrified that it had affected what he's producing now. His DD was born almost 9 years ago, that's a long time, a lot could have changed

Were not going to have the $$ or the time to do the SA this cycle. Were going camping this weekend so now I guess I'm going to have to wait and see and try not to stress another cycle

I think with DHs "situation" we shouldn't DTD every day. We should give it acouple days in betweenso he can have time to recoup


----------



## dachsundmom

I agree that less BD might be more in your case, Icca. But you really won't know what you have until he agress to jizz in cup, lol.


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/002.jpg

Today's OPK :( Boo, hope Soy doesn't delay my O.


----------



## dachsundmom

Gr- you're still right on target for your OV, if the ticker is correct.


----------



## mammag

It should say 3 days to go, based on last month.


----------



## MrsStutler

Hey ladies!
Have my fingers crossed for everybody doing their TWW, I need a bump buddy! :haha: Statistically we have to get at least one this round don't we? 

No u/s pic yet...three more days :happydance: I'm really amazed at how fast time is going by. Seems like just the other day that I made the appointment! I will definitely be posting them as soon as I get home and get them scanned into the computer! I am so excited for Friday, I think it may just be my best day ever so far. Harry Potter at midnight, ultrasound in the afternoon, and Winnie the Pooh in the evening! We are such nerds sometimes...


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't wait for Harry Potter too!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I can't wait for Harry Potter too!

Me too!!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

How were the pizza rolls?


----------



## dachsundmom

My insurance is going to pay for another SA on the DH! He'll be thrilled to find out, lol.


----------



## mammag

Getting ready to go eat dinner at another family members house, no BD last night or today, I know it's stupid, but I'm so embarrassed to do it in someone Else's house. Going to have to get over it though if I wanna catch my O, assuming I haven't missed it already.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Getting ready to go eat dinner at another family members house, no BD last night or today, I know it's stupid, but I'm so embarrassed to do it in someone Else's house. Going to have to get over it though if I wanna catch my O, assuming I haven't missed it already.

Get over it or tell him to self satisfy into a softcup, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

woooohoooooo i got my new car oh whent and bought it for me as a supprise :)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> woooohoooooo i got my new car oh whent and bought it for me as a supprise :)

That's awesome! I have to go tell my DH so he can get the hint, lol. :happydance:


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> woooohoooooo i got my new car oh whent and bought it for me as a supprise :)

Which one did you get? Two seater or Four?


----------



## wanabeamama

hahaha lets hope the 2 seater brings on the bfp lol


----------



## mammag

Maybe we should all get on 4 different brands of birth control, and move in with our parents, bet we'd all be pregnant within a week :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Maybe we should all get on 4 different brands of birth control, and move in with our parents, bet we'd all be pregnant within a week :rofl:

Well, we might as well smoke crack too! :happydance:


----------



## mammag

Lmao, Mama!!!! Here I come!!! Have the Crack Pipe READDDYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lmao, Mama!!!! Here I come!!! Have the Crack Pipe READDDYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl::rofl: I'm telling ya, it's the only way!


----------



## MrsStutler

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh my goodness I can't stop laughing! You have to divorce your OH though and then just be on again/off again boyfriend and girlfriend, I think that would really seal the deal!

~Wannabe That's awesome! Hope you two enjoy it:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> How were the pizza rolls?

:blush: Good...Had to go to the commisary to get more...Oh how I hate it there...:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

May the surge continue....shouldn't have done this, all worried now. :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> How were the pizza rolls?
> 
> :blush: Good...Had to go to the commisary to get more...Oh how I hate it there...:growlmad:Click to expand...

I don't go...it's DH's deal.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 234363
> 
> 
> May the surge continue....shouldn't have done this, all worried now. :growlmad:

dmom you broke the deal that is not a thermometer bad dmom bad :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 234363
> 
> 
> May the surge continue....shouldn't have done this, all worried now. :growlmad:
> 
> dmom you broke the deal that is not a thermometer bad dmom bad :nope:Click to expand...

I know, I know. Damn.:cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

lol well i guess we will have to see what your temp is like tomorrow :)


----------



## dachsundmom

If it stays up, I am done POAS. Hand to God, lol.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> If it stays up, I am done POAS. Hand to God, lol.

Watch out, he may bite it off.. :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> If it stays up, I am done POAS. Hand to God, lol.

are you sure your done????? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

For OV, yes...lol. Why is it still so dark? :cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> How were the pizza rolls?
> 
> :blush: Good...Had to go to the commisary to get more...Oh how I hate it there...:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't go...it's DH's deal.Click to expand...

I got to go alone so that was better than nothing.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> If it stays up, I am done POAS. Hand to God, lol.
> 
> Watch out, he may bite it off.. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Do I have to BD again tonight?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Do I have to BD again tonight?

ABSOFREAKINGLOUTELY!!!!!! (HAHA...THAT'S NOT EVEN A WORD!) :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

OH Lord, I don't want to; if I carry a four day surge again, do I BD all four days or go by temps?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Gosh ya'll I feel so sick:cry: I think I have food poisoning...I don't know from what though. Having hot flashes, headache, feel dehydrated, weak and violent diarrehaa (not sure how to spell that) I just don't feel right...:cry:

Now I have to go make dinner...turkey tacos! Love them if I didn't feel like shit!:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer- I think it might be the soy.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> OH Lord, I don't want to; if I carry a four day surge again, do I BD all four days or go by temps?

Not sure...I did. Take your own advice you gave to Grace...have dh do it in a softcup....:winkwink:


----------



## MrsStutler

USAFKnineWife said:


> Gosh ya'll I feel so sick:cry: I think I have food poisoning...I don't know from what though. Having hot flashes, headache, feel dehydrated, weak and violent diarrehaa (not sure how to spell that) I just don't feel right...:cry:
> 
> Now I have to go make dinner...turkey tacos! Love them if I didn't feel like shit!:nope:

Feel better!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer- I think it might be the soy.

You think? After all this time? I was fine and ran to the Dollar General with the little one and started feeling sick to my stomach and couldn't get home fast enough:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mer- I think it might be the soy.
> 
> You think? After all this time? I was fine and ran to the Dollar General with the little one and started feeling sick to my stomach and couldn't get home fast enough:cry:Click to expand...

I really do; when you play with your hormones, I think it takes awhile to get out of your system.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> OH Lord, I don't want to; if I carry a four day surge again, do I BD all four days or go by temps?
> 
> Not sure...I did. Take your own advice you gave to Grace...have dh do it in a softcup....:winkwink:Click to expand...

Since I've asked for another SA next week, I hate to push it, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mer- I think it might be the soy.
> 
> You think? After all this time? I was fine and ran to the Dollar General with the little one and started feeling sick to my stomach and couldn't get home fast enough:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I really do; when you play with your hormones, I think it takes awhile to get out of your system.Click to expand...

Well that really sucks...:cry: When I told dh how I was feeling overall he said.."Have you taken a pregnancy test?" lol bless his heart...the idiot...Told him it was far too early for that...:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> OH Lord, I don't want to; if I carry a four day surge again, do I BD all four days or go by temps?
> 
> Not sure...I did. Take your own advice you gave to Grace...have dh do it in a softcup....:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Since I've asked for another SA next week, I hate to push it, lol.Click to expand...

True...maybe ask him how he would feel about doing it and go from there...asking hypothetically of course:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^it could be, or it couldn't...lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> ^^^it could be, or it couldn't...lol.


:saywhat: You totally lost me...my brain is fucking mush these days!:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

It could be soy or it could be 'symptoms'...lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> It could be soy or it could be 'symptoms'...lol

bahaha...How do I accurately say GFY in a nice loving way? :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

You say go fu*k yourself! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> You say go fu*k yourself! Lol

bahaha...Well that's what I usually do but I actually mean it..this time I mean it with love!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs: ILU2!

What in the hell does EWCM with a speck of blood in it mean?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I've heard it could be mean ovulation or that it could mean implantation..or it could mean that your "stuff" is irritated...sorry I am no help....:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

:cry:I made a BIG mistake eating dinner...


----------



## dachsundmom

As long as it isn't early AF, IDC what it is, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> As long as it isn't early AF, IDC what it is, lol.

I second that....I am cramping something serious...I think I have a stomach virus or food poisoning...My back is killing me too and my left hip and thigh...I honestly feel like someone gave me some bad food then kicked my ass...I am so sore:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Did you cook the pizza rolls all the way? Lol. I don't mean to joke, I really am sorry you feel so crappy.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Is Vicoprofen safe/unsafe to take during the TTW or while TTC?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Did you cook the pizza rolls all the way? Lol. I don't mean to joke, I really am sorry you feel so crappy.

Yes..over cook them actually...I like them crispy...BUT I did get the combination ones this time..pepperoni and sausage...I normally get pepperoni only:shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I hate taking more than tylenol but it's uncomfortable being in my own body tonight. :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is that vicodin?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Is that vicodin?

Hydrocodone with 200 mg of Ibuprofen...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I looked on the net and it's a Pregnancy Class C and "risks cannot be ruled out"...so I think it would be a no-no

Plus it said not to take it if you are allergic to Codeine?? WTF! I am really allergic...no wonder I used to itch like crazy and have a rapid heartbeat!! :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, it's all an opiate. Don't take it.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Yep, it's all an opiate. Don't take it.

I didn't...can't take any chances:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Take a bath and go to bed.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I am thinking about it...I've had 2 showers today already...don't ask why:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe two showers is a sign, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Maybe two showers is a sign, lol

SWEET BABY JESUS! STOP!! :rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hmm...6DPO..One of the Top 10 Symptoms according to Countdown to Pregnancy for 6DPO is Vivid Dreams....Did you see my post about the dream I had last night? hmmm....


----------



## mammag

There are signs everywhere (((echo, echo))) Lol, Hope you feel better knifewife :( 

Dmom, I would just keep BD'ing until you have the sustained thermal shift, ie. till FF gives you your crosshairs, and the blood tinged EWCM is typically an O sign, and a strong one at that! Yay!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls!

Wanabe- let us know how your bloods go today! FXed


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning girls!
> 
> Wanabe- let us know how your bloods go today! FXed

omg my temp wooohoooo but i whent to get my blood taken before work and they left my waiting for 2 hrs and i couldnt wait any long or i would have been late so im just going to ring the hospital to see what the latest i can go is if i cant make it i will have to try tomorrow am do you think it will make much difference??
How r you today??


----------



## dachsundmom

That stinks about the blood! Hopefully you can go tonight. My temp went up, so no more OPKs, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

wooohooooo fx'd you get your crosshairs tomorrow :)


----------



## dachsundmom

It will be a very sad day if I don't, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

it will :) i just rang the hospital and they stop taking blood at 4pm i wont make it in time :( do you think it will make much diference if i go tomorrow am??


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you really should have it done today if you can. Will one of your other stylists take one of your clients?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Yeah this is IMPORTANT! I am sure that someone is the shop can cover for you for an hour? If not I am sure if you explain to one of your clients that they would understand as well...especially if it was someone like that nice preggo lady the other day....Please go!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I agree with Mer.

How are you feeling this morning?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Eh... I was woken up to my little one crying his eyes out...no reason that I could gather...After about 10 minutes of asking what was wrong I finally gave up and asked if a Capri Sun drink would make it better; he said yes and when I got back to his room with it; he was already back to sleep...odd child. I was thinking bad dream but he said no...:shrug:

I am feeling ok so far...I am still so sore and achy...like I have been working out hard, running a race or have gotten my ass kicked...I dunno what that is all about. But as long as the bathroom issues are better then that is great....that really got me yesterday.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

No pizza rolls for me today! Be proud of me!! :rofl: I actually put a big roast with baby carrots, red potatoes and onion in the crockpot on low last night before I went to bed...just cranked it up to high and it should be "melt-in-your-mouth" delicious by lunch time...It's for dinner but the boys and I are gonna have it for lunch too...there is more than enough. Poor Keith will have some Tyson honey battered chicken fingers and what ever else I can add to that...


----------



## dachsundmom

I might have to break out the crock pot now and why haven't you POAS yet? Lol


----------



## wanabeamama

well the hospitl is a hours drive away from here and the last client i have in wont allow anyone else to do her hair even tho its only a blowdry grrrr


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I might have to break out the crock pot now and why haven't you POAS yet? Lol

PEE STICK PUSHER!! :rofl: Honestly I wasted my FMU and SMU as well already...So if I did then it would be later on when I have held it for a few hours and then at 7DPO I don't think it would matter much...kwim? :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

The test always matters! You know this, lol.

Wanabe- you have a medical emergency. Someone else can do her damn blowout!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> The test always matters! You know this, lol.
> 
> Wanabe- you have a medical emergency. Someone else can do her damn blowout!

yeah yeah I know..:blush: Ok so I'll hold my pee from now on and test in a few hours...

^^^WSS! Or take a sick day and call the client and say you have a 24 hour stomach bug and are contagious!!


----------



## wanabeamama

haha you girls are so funny lol well i just rang my doctor and she said if i go first thing tomorrow morning it will be fine,
i rang another near by hospital and they dont do blood tests WTF a hospital that doesnt do blood tests,
mer have you tested already???? lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Not yet....need to hold my pee for a few hours still


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/cd15opk.jpg

Todays OPK's


----------



## mammag

The blue one is even darker IRL!


----------



## mammag

Knifewife, sorry your still feeling bad :( 

Dmom, don't you just love those post O temps?! They make me so excited! 

Wanabe, I think some of your clients are just going to have to make it a day without you!!!!!


----------



## mammag

Double post.... that was weird :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

looks close mammag


----------



## USAFKnineWife

^^^WSS!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

My damn knees hurt..it would be one thing if I had been on them recently :winkwink: but I so have not! You know what...I just think I am getting old..:cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hot flashes? WTF MAN!!!!


----------



## mammag

Check THIS shit out :) :happydance:

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/cd15opk-1.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Check THIS shit out :) :happydance:
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/cd15opk-1.jpg

Now that's beautiful!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mammag

I'm so excited, we even got to sneak some BD in last night!! :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I'm so excited, we even got to sneak some BD in last night!! :)

YAY!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Check THIS shit out :) :happydance:
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/cd15opk-1.jpg
> 
> Now that's beautiful!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I wonder if I'll O tomorrow like I usually do after my + or if the soy will affect that and make it later? or sooner? Crap, I'm going to have to temp for the next few days, the not knowing would drive me nuts.


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: wooohoooo mammag i told ya it was close :) yey


----------



## wanabeamama

other than icca are we all in the tww?????


----------



## wanabeamama

ive got loads on yellowy creamy cm my pants are wet lol


----------



## mammag

Yuppity yup!! And statistically at least one of us should get it this month!!! 1 in 4!!! :happydance: Oh but how I hope it is all of us!!


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> ive got loads on yellowy creamy cm my pants are wet lol

That's supposed to be a good thing!! I'm so excited!! Goodness I hope I get pregnant this month!!!!!


----------



## mammag

Going to go pee on another OPK cuz I can :) :haha:


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/003.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/004.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/005.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Sweet Baby Jesus I need to pee sooo bad!!!!!


----------



## Icca19

Hey there girls (and yes I'm the only one not in the tww) :-(
BUT today is the last day AF will be here....good riddens!! Lol I can't wait to shake my grove thing and do. A little dance!! Haha 

Mammag those OPKs are beautiful! And that's awesome you got to squeeze in some BD time. I'm willing to bet that SOY is going to be a huge help and you Oed with one nice ripe eggy  did you say that you got your + OPK a day sooner than you expected? Looks like the soy worked.

I'm going on my 6th cycle of ttc and im getting worried, its been half a year already! I never thought it would be this difficult. I'm starting to panic and I'm afraid this just isn't going to happen for us :-(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

How long should I hold my pee??? Someone tell me before I piss all over my couch! :rofl: But I am serious!!!


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> Hey there girls (and yes I'm the only one not in the tww) :-(
> BUT today is the last day AF will be here....good riddens!! Lol I can't wait to shake my grove thing and do. A little dance!! Haha
> 
> Mammag those OPKs are beautiful! And that's awesome you got to squeeze in some BD time. I'm willing to bet that SOY is going to be a huge help and you Oed with one nice ripe eggy  did you say that you got your + OPK a day sooner than you expected? Looks like the soy worked.
> 
> I'm going on my 6th cycle of ttc and im getting worried, its been half a year already! I never thought it would be this difficult. I'm starting to panic and I'm afraid this just isn't going to happen for us :-(

Yup, a day earlier than last cycle and two days earlier than the cycle before that! And my EWCM is Ridiculous!!! Lol, I'm so excited!!

Don't get down on yourself, I know that the 6 month milestones are hard, but it can take a full year for a healthy couple to conceive, so I wouldn't worry in the least if it doesn't happen before then.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> How long should I hold my pee??? Someone tell me before I piss all over my couch! :rofl: But I am serious!!!

They say 4 hours with no drinking. But I've never been able to pull that off. If I actually feel like I really have to pee, it's always diluted.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I haven't peed since 8 am...its now 1040 am..has it been long enough? Should I wait 20 more minutes?


----------



## mammag

I think that is fine, go PEE!!


----------



## wanabeamama

i say just peeeeeeeeee :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Go and pee!

Mammag, looks really good!

Icca- get your Clomid.


----------



## mammag

Where's Dmom, I want her to see my + OPK :( I feel like a little kid wanting to show her mom a good grade :blush:


----------



## mammag

Ahha!! There she is!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I've never gotten anything to smile at me! OMG I hope I get crosshairs tomorrow. I will be in tears if I don't ,lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I peed..seriously nothing to see people...seriously mad at myself that I even gave in to POAS already....


----------



## mammag

Don't be too upset if you don't, it may not give them until the day after tomorrow, since yesterdays temp wasn't quite above coverline, and you don't typically O till the day after your + OPK.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I peed..seriously nothing to see people...seriously mad at myself that I even gave in to POAS already....

It's our fault for pushing you. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Don't be too upset if you don't, it may not give them until the day after tomorrow, since yesterdays temp wasn't quite above coverline, and you don't typically O till the day after your + OPK.

I will be sick, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I peed..seriously nothing to see people...seriously mad at myself that I even gave in to POAS already....
> 
> It's our fault for pushing you. :hugs:Click to expand...

No it's not...I didn't have to take it..And either way...it's still too early so I shouldn't be upset right?:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^Right. Way too early.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I peed..seriously nothing to see people...seriously mad at myself that I even gave in to POAS already....
> 
> It's our fault for pushing you. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not...I didn't have to take it..And either way...it's still too early so I shouldn't be upset right?:shrug:Click to expand...

Exactly, I always POAS guilt free super early, it's not till I'm a little later on that I kick myself for POAS. I wish I had more will power.


----------



## wanabeamama

im not poas till monday


----------



## Icca19

WES (what everyone said). Its still super early so don't get too worried yet

Haha you girls like how I made my own words


----------



## mammag

We should totally talk like this IRL, everyone would think we were crazy!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> We should totally talk like this IRL, everyone would think we were crazy!

You mean you don't? :winkwink:


----------



## MrsStutler

mammag said:


> We should totally talk like this IRL, everyone would think we were crazy!

I almost have! hehe, I darn near actually said "DH" in conversation the other day, got bnb on the brain!:haha:

mammag those OPKs look B-E-A-UTIFUL!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
I have a good feeling for you this month! I hope we blast the statistics right out of the water!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> We should totally talk like this IRL, everyone would think we were crazy!

I told DH last night, that 'an OP has pissed me off and that I was frustrated with TTC' lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> We should totally talk like this IRL, everyone would think we were crazy!
> 
> I told DH last night, that 'an OP has pissed me off and that I was frustrated with TTC' lolClick to expand...

WHO???


----------



## mammag

Yay!! Me too!! I have a good feeling too, but I ALWAYS say that!! Lol. But I really do, I'm super excited, I've been relaxed, just kind of letting things happen since I've lost almost all control this month with the staying with family business. I think this is gonna be a good month for me!! And I think I'm getting right side cramps, not strong enough to really tell yet though.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> We should totally talk like this IRL, everyone would think we were crazy!
> 
> I told DH last night, that 'an OP has pissed me off and that I was frustrated with TTC' lolClick to expand...
> 
> WHO???Click to expand...

I was a thread about things we aren't supposed to talk about here on TTC...it even had pics of the procedure. :growlmad:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> We should totally talk like this IRL, everyone would think we were crazy!
> 
> I told DH last night, that 'an OP has pissed me off and that I was frustrated with TTC' lolClick to expand...
> 
> WHO???Click to expand...

I find myself talking in short TTC lingo too. I always seem to run into girls who are TTC IRL and they ask me questions after I tell them that I've been trying as well, and I'll use words like LP and DPO, lol and have to clarify in English.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> We should totally talk like this IRL, everyone would think we were crazy!
> 
> I told DH last night, that 'an OP has pissed me off and that I was frustrated with TTC' lolClick to expand...
> 
> WHO???Click to expand...
> 
> I was a thread about things we aren't supposed to talk about here on TTC...it even had pics of the procedure. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Oh, no way, where is it?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> We should totally talk like this IRL, everyone would think we were crazy!
> 
> I told DH last night, that 'an OP has pissed me off and that I was frustrated with TTC' lolClick to expand...
> 
> WHO???Click to expand...
> 
> I was a thread about things we aren't supposed to talk about here on TTC...it even had pics of the procedure. :growlmad:Click to expand...

OMFG! Are you fucking serious? Was it here on BnB? No way!!!:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

It got locked. I haven't seen the OP back since that night. It's in TTC.


----------



## mammag

That is absolutely F'ing insane. I would have puked, I hope she got cussed out.


----------



## dachsundmom

It was a bit much.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> It got locked. I haven't seen the OP back since that night. It's in TTC.

Can you possibly tell us the thread name?


----------



## mammag

If it's locked then we can't see it


----------



## dachsundmom

Mammag- how did you get so much time off today to chat with us? Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> If it's locked then we can't see it

Actually if you look back through the pages there are a few threads that are locked and they are viewable...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Girls...Can I possibly take any anti-diarreahal (sp?) meds in the TWW?? :cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

OMG! This is hilarious...check this out...I got this from FB...Cracked.com...at least it made me giggle!
https://www.cracked.com/article_19298_7-terrifying-things-they-dont-tell-you-about-pregnancy.html?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=fanpage&utm_campaign=new%2Barticle&wa_ibsrc=fanpage


----------



## USAFKnineWife

B- Is this the thread you are talking about?
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/663363-dont-know-dad-help.html


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> B- Is this the thread you are talking about?
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/663363-dont-know-dad-help.html

Nope, lol. You can try Pepto, that's about it.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Craptastic! I think I may have some pepto tablets...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Craptastic! I think I may have some pepto tablets...

Apparently if you need the pepto, everything is craptastic! Lol. :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

B- time frame?


----------



## dachsundmom

Friday night ish?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Craptastic! I think I may have some pepto tablets...
> 
> Apparently if you need the pepto, everything is craptastic! Lol. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: You crap..um I mean crack me up! At this point I don't think that it is any particular food that I have eaten because it is now every single food that I ingest...even drink...I can only assume it is a stomach bug that hopefully won't involve vomiting...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Friday night ish?

Ok so it is gone then cause the one I posted was the most current one that was locked. I probably shouldn't find it or read it anyway...that one I posted was bad enough.


Did you check out the other link I posted...hilarious shit right there. :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

I saw that one before, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I saw that one before, lol.

Ah I see...saw it posted on FB and couldn't resist.:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you got food poisoned.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I think you got food poisoned.

But everything I eat or drink is causing it...:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think you got food poisoned.
> 
> But everything I eat or drink is causing it...:shrug:Click to expand...

If you did get food poisoned, then that would happen like that until it ran (no pun intended, lol) out of your system.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think you got food poisoned.
> 
> But everything I eat or drink is causing it...:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> If you did get food poisoned, then that would happen like that until it ran (no pun intended, lol) out of your system.Click to expand...

That makes sense.


----------



## dachsundmom

You might be able to take Immodium, but I would look it up.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Mammag- how did you get so much time off today to chat with us? Lol

DH is off doing the stuff we needed to do while we are here, tags and paying the storage, S&BIL are at work, so I'm just sitting here with the kids, no different than if we were back home! Lol, SIL is home now though and DH will be soon so I'll have a little less to do then, took another Digi, still smiling! I wonder if it will be tomorrow, starting to get definite right side O pains.


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you going to keep testing until you get a negative?


----------



## mammag

Yeah! Why not? I've got plenty OPK's!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Lol. I am stopping. I am beginning to wonder if I carry my surge throught ovulation?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I just put the package of bean burritos in the microwave instead of the plate...good thing I caught it before I turned it on! :wacko: What the hell is wrong with me??


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I just put the package of bean burritos in the microwave instead of the plate...good thing I caught it before I turned it on! :wacko: What the hell is wrong with me??

That is normal for me, so IDK, lol.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Lol. I am stopping. I am beginning to wonder if I carry my surge throught ovulation?

I have, I am wondering about these IC's, they were only positive for a very short time last cycle, and they are negative now, but the Digi is still positive, thinking maybe they just aren't very sensitive? IDK. 

Knifewife, I have so done that, if you lose your keys today, make sure you check in the freezer ;)


----------



## dachsundmom

See now, I am just the opposite; I can get a ggod surge on anything, but have never times the digi correctly.


----------



## mammag

Do you have any? You should have taken one yesterday.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Do you have any? You should have taken one yesterday.

I ran out and then didn't get more...I really don't think I need them.


----------



## Icca19

Wow my goodness girls it took me a good solid 20 mintues to catch up lol

I have a question....don't laugh. 
What does IC sand for? 

Because if so that's what I test on and I'm ready to go digital

But my cycles are so screwed up and it would get expensive


----------



## wanabeamama

my boobs have only just gone very slightly tender they normally kill from 2-3dpo


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Wow my goodness girls it took me a good solid 20 mintues to catch up lol
> 
> I have a question....don't laugh.
> What does IC sand for?
> 
> Because if so that's what I test on and I'm ready to go digital
> 
> But my cycles are so screwed up and it would get expensive

Internet cheapies. :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> Wow my goodness girls it took me a good solid 20 mintues to catch up lol
> 
> I have a question....don't laugh.
> What does IC sand for?
> 
> Because if so that's what I test on and I'm ready to go digital
> 
> But my cycles are so screwed up and it would get expensive

ic= internet cheepie you can get digis cheap on amazon i swear by them i only use 2 per cycle :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> my boobs have only just gone very slightly tender they normally kill from 2-3dpo

Same here!


----------



## mammag

I was wondering about my boobs too, they always get really tender the day of my Positive OPK and stay that way, but nothing today? Not a twinge, maybe my hormones were screwed up and the Soy has helped regulate them?


----------



## wanabeamama

yeah im thinking its the suppliments im taking have balanced my hormones which im happy about :)


----------



## dachsundmom

So the boob saga begins, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

No comment :winkwink:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> So the boob saga begins, lol.

Lol, yes it does!


----------



## wanabeamama

its those little booby monsters haha there hiding this month lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok ok don't make me haze myself...BUT...and don't laugh please....ok you can but keep it to yourselves please! BUT...with all the boob talk I decided to pop one out and feel it to see if it was still tender...yup...sore nipples...yup...THEN..I don't know why...BUT..I squeezed my right nipple...AND WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED?? 

Tell me...I know but go ahead and tell me and then tell me WHY THE FUCK???


----------



## mammag

I'm really feeling my O! I'm so excited!!! Yay, do you guys think I should do it again tonight or should I wait till tomorrow?


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok ok don't make me haze myself...BUT...and don't laugh please....ok you can but keep it to yourselves please! BUT...with all the boob talk I decided to pop one out and feel it to see if it was still tender...yup...sore nipples...yup...THEN..I don't know why...BUT..I squeezed my right nipple...AND WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED??
> 
> Tell me...I know but go ahead and tell me and then tell me WHY THE FUCK???

Lol, what? I don't understand? What happened? ((Grace has a blonde moment))


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ok ok don't make me haze myself...BUT...and don't laugh please....ok you can but keep it to yourselves please! BUT...with all the boob talk I decided to pop one out and feel it to see if it was still tender...yup...sore nipples...yup...THEN..I don't know why...BUT..I squeezed my right nipple...AND WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED??
> 
> Tell me...I know but go ahead and tell me and then tell me WHY THE FUCK???
> 
> Lol, what? I don't understand? What happened? ((Grace has a blonde moment))Click to expand...

They are leaking Grace!! WTF!! But only if you squeeze them!! SERIOUSLY!!:wacko: I a m turning into a fucking whackjob today!


----------



## mammag

Omg, do you think it's the Soy? What causes that??


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I'm really feeling my O! I'm so excited!!! Yay, do you guys think I should do it again tonight or should I wait till tomorrow?

DO IT! DO IT!!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Omg, do you think it's the Soy? What causes that??

I don't know and I don't know...:nope:


----------



## mammag

I just asked Dr. Google, it says it can be caused by increased prolactin levels, which is a sing of pregnancy assuming you haven't given birth or stopped breast feeding in the last 6 months.


----------



## dachsundmom

Gr- I would it!

Mer- don't panic...


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I just asked Dr. Google, it says it can be caused by increased prolactin levels, which is a sing of pregnancy assuming you haven't given birth or stopped breast feeding in the last 6 months.

I thought that was after the six week mark?


----------



## Icca19

Hold on! Dr Google can't always be right (sorry)

I have had that happen 3 out of the last 5 cycles so idk what it could be

But it could be a prego sign too!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Dr. Google can kiss my ass cause he should give me a definitive answer!!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Dr. Google can kiss my ass cause he should give me a definitive answer!!

This does all sound good.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

im glad i have lots of distractions this week :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Someone needs to offer to punch me in the face that way I can be out for the next week and not go completely nutso in the mean time!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Someone needs to offer to punch me in the face that way I can be out for the next week and not go completely nutso in the mean time!!!!

:grr::grr::grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's killing me not to POAS....but I took a vow, lol


----------



## mammag

More!!!! :) 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/007.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/008.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/009.jpg


----------



## mammag

I'll POAS for the both of us Dmom ;)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I'll POAS for the both of us Dmom ;)

They look really good!

So, if my CP is low, firm, pretty much closed, and EWCM is gone...can I take off a night of sex? Lol. Or, do I wait for the xhairs?


----------



## mammag

I think you O'ed yesterday, so a night off should be just fine.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I think you O'ed yesterday, so a night off should be just fine.

Well then help me with FF...I would also say yesterday, but won't FF try to call me 2DPO today instead of 1DPO?


----------



## MrsStutler

USAFKnineWife said:


> Someone needs to offer to punch me in the face that way I can be out for the next week and not go completely nutso in the mean time!!!!

:trouble::grr: I'll be on the next plane out! hehe, I have no idea what the front door is going on with your boobs:wacko: I've got my fingers crossed it's a good sign though.


----------



## dachsundmom

Mrs. S- is your due date accurate now?


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> Mrs. S- is your due date accurate now?

Nope!:haha: I'm just going off of roughly when I think I conceived so it might get moved one way or another after the scan Friday but I think I'm pretty close.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Someone needs to offer to punch me in the face that way I can be out for the next week and not go completely nutso in the mean time!!!!
> 
> :grr::grr::grr:Click to expand...

I knew I could count on you! :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I'll POAS for the both of us Dmom ;)
> 
> They look really good!
> 
> So, if my CP is low, firm, pretty much closed, and EWCM is gone...can I take off a night of sex? Lol. Or, do I wait for the xhairs?Click to expand...

Wait for the cross hairs!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Someone needs to offer to punch me in the face that way I can be out for the next week and not go completely nutso in the mean time!!!!
> 
> :trouble::grr: I'll be on the next plane out! hehe, I have no idea what the front door is going on with your boobs:wacko: I've got my fingers crossed it's a good sign though.Click to expand...

hahaha..."what the front door"!!! :haha: Love it! Come on! I need you all to line up and knock me out! 

BTW...Anyone wanna bring me something for gas? I have massive bloat going on and it's actually starting to be painful!:cry:

I'm just a bucketful of sunshine these last couple of days huh!:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Did you take the pepto? See, GR told me I could take a night off, lol. Damn, guess I gotta do it, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Did you take the pepto? See, GR told me I could take a night off, lol. Damn, guess I gotta do it, lol.

Well I guess you can! Sheesh people!! :haha: No I haven't taken it yet...it's a matter of finding it first lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, I think Tums are the best thing for gas while your pregnant, and an upset belly, so I'm sure it's probably OK during TTC as well :shrug: but I'm not sure, I hate to take anything cuz I always beat myself up for it later.


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you been taking your lactaid?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Have you been taking your lactaid?

Um yeah..about that...I forgot to get it when I was at the commisary :blush: Guess I will be getting some tomorrow!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Have you been taking your lactaid?
> 
> Um yeah..about that...I forgot to get it when I was at the commisary :blush: Guess I will be getting some tomorrow!Click to expand...

Well, hell! Please tell me those burritos earlier weren't for you?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Have you been taking your lactaid?
> 
> Um yeah..about that...I forgot to get it when I was at the commisary :blush: Guess I will be getting some tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, hell! Please tell me those burritos earlier weren't for you?Click to expand...

Oh good lord no! Those were for the tiny terrorist! They are his new favorite food:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok then, lol. You should try and take something.


----------



## mammag

I just took some more OPK's :blush: they are even darker! Going to post them in a sec for your viewing pleasure :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Ok then, lol. You should try and take something.

I will...I am currently assembling several massive lego sets...:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I just took some more OPK's :blush: they are even darker! Going to post them in a sec for your viewing pleasure :)

GRACE! PUT DOWN THE TEST AND STEP AWAY FROM THE BATHROOM!! :haha:


----------



## mammag

Lmao, I know, I'm enjoying the POAS while I can and it's still exciting, I won't get to see another test with two lines for god knows how long!!


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/010.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/012.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/013.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Very nice!


----------



## mammag

Someone else told me to relax and let it happen yesterday, that just makes me want to SCREAM!!! I know she was just trying to be helpful, but she was like, "well if I could give you any advice it would be to just let it go, in your head and in your heart, and relax. If it's meant to be it will happen"..... I DIDN'T ASK FOR YOUR ADVICE!!!!!! Lol, I hate being told that, if it was going to just 'happen' it would have by now.


----------



## wanabeamama

ahhhh i just whent for my blood test and she took 2 lots of bloods so i asked her what they were both for and she said one is to check that i have had my rubella vaccination and the other is a PREGNANCY TEST ahhhh i scared i wasnt expecting that im soooo nervous surely it wil be too early to show anythin?????


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi wanabe- at 8DPO, a blood test, depending on what type it is, could pick up pregnancy. It might depend if they test for amount of HCG or just a yes, no. When do you get results?


----------



## wanabeamama

the doctor should ring me later on today im really nervous i dont know why lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I would be too!


----------



## wanabeamama

my temp whent down a little bit today


----------



## dachsundmom

I saw that, but I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## wanabeamama

yey dmom you got your crosshairs i knew you would yipeeeeeee 3dpo for you :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I am kinda excited, lol. Usually I would stop temping now, but I mgiht do it the rest of the cycle. I really only have ever done it to confirm OV.


----------



## wanabeamama

keep temping you can see sooo much when you keep doing it :)


----------



## dachsundmom

ok, ok. lol


----------



## Icca19

Hello girls good morning
Yey! For Dmom, those cross hairs are pretty aren't they. And that temp spike is beautiful too. Are you a fast or slow temp climber?

Wannabe, your chart looks wonderfull too! You had that possible implantation dip the other day so...if they took the right blood test to check the amount of HCG not just a simple yes or no then it could very well show up but don't get sad. If it doesn't.....yet.

Where is mammag? Here OPKs from last night are picture perfect! Yey for her too! I wonder if she's still carrying her surge today?!

Well gals AF has finally left the building! Yey for me! I'm so ready to start this TTC thing again
I have a camping trip with the family this weekend (we leave tomorrow afternoon) so....I'm just going to relax and forget about TTC over the weekend. Haha yeah right! My sister in law is going to be the only other girls there and they just started TTC again so I'm sure shell want to chat about it
Hey! At least I can't POAS (its still way too early too) but you know how we all roll, we POAS just for fun! Lol  I rigured ill test when I get back or if I can hold off til Wednesday that would be great (CD13 for me) I have a feeling its going to be a short(er) cycle so I'm covering all my bases 

Hey! Isn't Harri susposed to be back?? I didn't read ALL the pages from last night (just a few) so idk if I missed something lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good Morning Girls! 
B- Lovely crosshairs you got there...
L-Your temps are still good...FX'd you get some good news from the doctor today. It might still be too early though so keep that in mind. 
Icca-I would still take some kind of pee stick with me!! lol

Here is today's HPT with FMU...shot in negative setting...don't think anything to see..
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/8cfeb125.jpg


----------



## mammag

Good morning girls!!! Yay for crosshairs Dmom!!!!



Wanabe, that is a small temp dip, no problems there, the only time a dip is scary is if it's in the day or two of AF being due!

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/001.jpg


----------



## mammag

and yes, digi still smiling, and IC's are darker than they were yesterday, think I may not ovulate until tomorrow.


----------



## wanabeamama

yeah harri should be back today :) i wonder if she ovulated?


----------



## dachsundmom

Nice lines mammag!

I am usuallya slow riser, so we'll see...if I decide to keep temping. All I really care about is OV.

Mer- can you upload the original?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here is the original..
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/8cfeb125-orig.jpg


----------



## mammag

My bbs still aren't sore, I always know I'm going to O when my boobs get sore, now I'm afraid the Soy messed me up and I'm not going to O? My cervix is still firm? But it was last cycle the day of my surge so that may not mean anything, boo :( This not being able to temp is going to drive me completely nuts


----------



## mammag

Totally see something on the original Knifewife!!!


----------



## mammag

Better pics, had to take them in the bathroom the first time, lighting is bad in there!

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/003-1.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/004-1.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/006.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer- I see somethig too!

Gr- stop! Do you have a BBT with you to just track tomorrow and the next few days? You know what your coverline normally is, so just go with it.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Totally see something on the original Knifewife!!!

:saywhat:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer- I see somethig too!
> 
> Gr- stop! Do you have a BBT with you to just track tomorrow and the next few days? You know what your coverline normally is, so just go with it.

Ya'll need to stop pulling my leg! Not funny:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mer- I see somethig too!
> 
> Gr- stop! Do you have a BBT with you to just track tomorrow and the next few days? You know what your coverline normally is, so just go with it.
> 
> Ya'll need to stop pulling my leg! Not funny:growlmad:Click to expand...

Mer, it's me....I won't blow smoke up your ass. Gotta different brand to compare?


----------



## wanabeamama

grrrrr i just rang the docs just to ask when the doctor will call me and the stupid receptionist told me to ring back on monday after 11am wtf 

im having a really sharp pain on my left right down below pubic and in the very top of my leg ?????????


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mer- I see somethig too!
> 
> Gr- stop! Do you have a BBT with you to just track tomorrow and the next few days? You know what your coverline normally is, so just go with it.
> 
> Ya'll need to stop pulling my leg! Not funny:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Mer, it's me....I won't blow smoke up your ass. Gotta different brand to compare?Click to expand...

Letting them sit for a minute then will take a pic..took a New Choice cassette test and then a blue HCG strip


----------



## wanabeamama

mer i see somthing too fx'd


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> grrrrr i just rang the docs just to ask when the doctor will call me and the stupid receptionist told me to ring back on monday after 11am wtf
> 
> im having a really sharp pain on my left right down below pubic and in the very top of my leg ?????????

What do you mean Monday? :growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here they are...nothing to see I don't think...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/a7a3db30-orig.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

:growlmad: monday :cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> grrrrr i just rang the docs just to ask when the doctor will call me and the stupid receptionist told me to ring back on monday after 11am wtf
> 
> im having a really sharp pain on my left right down below pubic and in the very top of my leg ?????????

That's shitty! I wouldn't take her word for it and keep calling.:growlmad:

I had the same pains last night!


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm getting line eye, lol. I swear I can see something on the middle one.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

How can all of you see something and I don't? On the pink strip I see maybe what looks like an indent line but no color whatsoever...maybe that is what you guys see? Evap possibly?


----------



## wanabeamama

yeah im gona ring back at about 4.30 see what happens not happy grrr


----------



## USAFKnineWife

OMFG! Never mind! I see it! It is super faint but super thick...not sure if it is grey or pink cause it's barely there! WTF!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

tbh i only saw somthing on the first one but not the others but again IT IS EARLY :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Can some one tweak it for me and show me WHERE you see it on the pink one? Just so I can see if its the same place?? PLEASE!


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't save the pic. You can tweak on photobucket or snapbucket from your phone. Also on an android phone, just hit advanced editing and tweak from there.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

There is a thick shadowy line on the pink strip and a thin line on the blue strip...can't see either of them unless I tilt them, put the light near them, etc. so I would call them all :bfn: and be done with it.


----------



## mammag

I already tried to tweak it, I couldn't get the line to come in any more clearly, I think you should wait till tomorrow and test with FMU. I'm excited for you!!


----------



## wanabeamama

i just want to fast forward a week :(


----------



## harri

Hey guys I'm back without ovulating lol I had a great trip though! 

What's the latest with everyone??? I need all the details!!!!! I've missed you guys! Xx


----------



## mammag

Yeah, no excitement, I should keep my line spotting eye to myself, lol. We'll just wait for more tomorrow, have you guys ever read the leaflet in the FRER 6 days sooner? It says that all the women who participated in their study had their positives by 9 dpo if they were pregnant. ALL of them? That always makes me sad when I get :bfn: at 9 dpo :(


----------



## mammag

HARRI!! We were just talking about you!!!! Welllll, I O tomorrow, Dmom just got here crosshairs, Knifewife is 8dpo and testing, Icca got AF :( :hugs: and wanabe is 8 dpo as well (I think, may be 8)


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi harri! Are you sure you didn't OV?

mammag- seriously? 9DPO! OMG, lol.


----------



## mammag

How was your trip!!?? I wonder if traveling is the reason you didn't O? It looks like you've tried to several times? 

Oh and Dmom, yeah, I have my BBT, it's just that we're sleeping in the living room and everyone is up early and I hate to let them see me with a thermometer hanging out of my mouth first thing in the morning! Lol, I thought about going to the bathroom first but the moving around would probably just screw it up anyway.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I will test again tomorrow with FMU...all of these were done with FMU btw...Guess I should go pour out my pee cup now..lol


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> How was your trip!!?? I wonder if traveling is the reason you didn't O? It looks like you've tried to several times?
> 
> Oh and Dmom, yeah, I have my BBT, it's just that we're sleeping in the living room and everyone is up early and I hate to let them see me with a thermometer hanging out of my mouth first thing in the morning! Lol, I thought about going to the bathroom first but the moving around would probably just screw it up anyway.

You know your temps well enough to play the guessing game...I would do it and just adjust it a little.


----------



## wanabeamama

hey harri we missed you too glad you had a nice time :) yes im 8dpo too did you carry on temping on holiday??? when is af due?


----------



## harri

Oh how exciting I feel like I haven't been away! My trip was so good, it was only a 2 hour flight so can't see it stopping me ovulating! I was totally chilled it was so nice! I got this 5 days ago but my temps are still low! I've had ewcm for 10 days and on Sunday and Monday my ewcm was bright red for 2 whole days which I've never had before but still no temp rises! 

Oh well I had a great trip and now I'm ready to ovulate :) shame really we bd'd at least every other day! Oh and our first wedding anniversary was so nice - dh arranged with the restaurant owner to have red roses and chapagne waiting for us! :) xx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Oh how exciting I feel like I haven't been away! My trip was so good, it was only a 2 hour flight so can't see it stopping me ovulating! I was totally chilled it was so nice! I got this 5 days ago but my temps are still low! I've had ewcm for 10 days and on Sunday and Monday my ewcm was bright red for 2 whole days which I've never had before but still no temp rises!
> 
> Oh well I had a great trip and now I'm ready to ovulate :) shame really we bd'd at least every other day! Oh and our first wedding anniversary was so nice - dh arranged with the restaurant owner to have red roses and chapagne waiting for us! :) xx

Your trip sounds amazing! I am so glad you had such a good time! :happydance:


----------



## mammag

Guys, don't hold me to this :haha: but I'm going to try not to test this cycle, I've been planning it all cycle but didn't wanna put it in writing in case I broke weak. But I have that free coupon for tests from FRER (value up to $34) and I'm saving it, I haven't bought any HPT on purpose, and I still haven't!! (usually I have a ton by now!) and I'm want to save that coupon for closer to when AF is due, and just not have a test in the house till then? It should be easier since I'll be busy moving and all that! I just really want to have a month where I take one test that tells the tale, no squinting or staring, just yes or no!


----------



## mammag

And just to add, this O is downright UNCOMFORTABLE! Regular Tylenol should be fine right?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well I am off ladies...be back in a few hours...going to my BFF's house to hang out and have lunch with her and her 5 kiddos! Have a great day!!


----------



## mammag

Have Fun!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

maamag- you can totally take Tylenol....if you can hold out with the POAS, then go for it!


----------



## wanabeamama

i just rang the doctors and the results havnt come back yet grrr she told me to ring tomorrow afternoon


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> i just rang the doctors and the results havnt come back yet grrr she told me to ring tomorrow afternoon

Tomorrow afternoon is better at least! Sort of...tell the biotch you have a thread full of women waiting who will show her no mercy!!! :growlmad:


----------



## mammag

Lmao, yeah :gun:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lmao, yeah :gun:

When are you back on the road? And my big temp spike today makes me nervous. I am a slow riser, lol.


----------



## mammag

We're leaving on Sunday, and a big spike is a GOOD thing!!! You should be excited!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> We're leaving on Sunday, and a big spike is a GOOD thing!!! You should be excited!!!

FF says there is no correlation between big spikes and a BFP, lol


----------



## mammag

I know, I've read that study a million times, lol, but it is supposed to mean your progesterone levels are good, which is a GOOD thing :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I know, I've read that study a million times, lol, but it is supposed to mean your progesterone levels are good, which is a GOOD thing :)

They'd better be good; the TMX forced my body to make more, lol.


----------



## mammag

Yay for TMX!!!! Sounds like a dirt bike :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Yay for TMX!!!! Sounds like a dirt bike :)

Lol. Are you nervous about the soy?

Why did FF give me 3DPO...I am pretty sure I am only 2DPO. This is why I never used it, lol. Too much info.


----------



## mammag

I think your only 2 as well, but you can do like I did last cycle, use it to your advantage!! Change it around when you want to and at your convenience!!

And I was nervous about the Soy but I'm not anymore, it didn't change my O date any, but it has definitely given me a much stronger O, It hurts all around to my back on my right side! I'm excited about it, and will try it again if it doesn't work this cycle.


----------



## wanabeamama

cos you ovulated 4 days ago you can see on your chart :)


----------



## wanabeamama

cd12 when you had your lowest temp you ovulated then


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> cd12 when you had your lowest temp you ovulated then

Ok, lol. I have always counted from the day after as 1DPO...I am going to go with you and Grace and just use it to my advantage when I am in tears on 9DPO, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> cd12 when you had your lowest temp you ovulated then
> 
> Ok, lol. I have always counted from the day after as 1DPO...I am going to go with you and Grace and just use it to my advantage when I am in tears on 9DPO, lol.Click to expand...

yeah it is the day after thats 1dpo so cd13= 1dpo; cd14= 2dpo; cd15= 3dpo


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...I just assumed the day after the positive OPK is 0DPO...lol. I really should know all of this by now. Thank God for you girls!


----------



## wanabeamama

you can ovulate on the same day as pos opk your surge may have started in the night you ovulate between 12_36hrs after pos opk :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I'm back! Couldn't stay long...I am exhausted! I went to sleep before 10 last night too! Really crampy and dizzy too...I was gonna stop at the store and get some Pepto, Lactaid and some more Tylenol but I just couldn't...Might try to go when dh gets home from work..I really need a nap..


----------



## dachsundmom

Welcome back Mer and TYVM wanabe!


----------



## mammag

Maybe you O'ed late at night Dmom, so your 2 1/2 dpo!! Lol, rounded up to 3 :) It sucks how much that one day matters!!

I'm so bored, I hate being here! I love my S&BIL but it's just so awkward staying at someone Else's house for so long! I want to leave!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Maybe you O'ed late at night Dmom, so your 2 1/2 dpo!! Lol, rounded up to 3 :) It sucks how much that one day matters!!
> 
> I'm so bored, I hate being here! I love my S&BIL but it's just so awkward staying at someone Else's house for so long! I want to leave!!!!

You need to finally get your own place where you can settle in and make some friends that aren't on the internet, lol. :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok so I held my pee for over 3 hours and a few minutes ago took this...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/19afcaad-orig.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So then I took another one cause I THINK I see something on the other one...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/d792256a-orig.jpg


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Maybe you O'ed late at night Dmom, so your 2 1/2 dpo!! Lol, rounded up to 3 :) It sucks how much that one day matters!!
> 
> I'm so bored, I hate being here! I love my S&BIL but it's just so awkward staying at someone Else's house for so long! I want to leave!!!!
> 
> You need to finally get your own place where you can settle in and make some friends that aren't on the internet, lol. :hugs:Click to expand...

This is my dream.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Both of them together...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/ef4ce23d-orig.jpg


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> So then I took another one cause I THINK I see something on the other one...
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/d792256a-orig.jpg

OMFG Mer!!!!!! Are you SERIOUS!!!!!! That's a freaking positive!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

omg i see it i see it wooohooooo


----------



## mammag

OMG OMG, Go get an FRER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG Mer!!!!! You are pregnant!!!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

The more they dry to more you can see them! Do you think a FR will pick it up yet? I have one!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> The more they dry to more you can see them! Do you think a FR will pick it up yet? I have one!

Take it now!!!! If an IC will, an FR will! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Be right back!


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/Knifewifebfp.jpg

tweak!


----------



## mammag

I'm sooo freaking excited!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

This is so very cool!


----------



## mammag

I knew I saw something this morning!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

OMFG! 2 lines!! I'll post a pic shortly! It's super faint but it's there!!


----------



## mammag

OMG, I'm crying, SIL must think I'm insane.


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mammag

So yesterday it was an implantation dip!


----------



## dachsundmom

It most certainly was!


----------



## mammag

And a SOY baby at that!!!!!!!! OMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!!!! Congratulations Mer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Can you see it??

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/f0fd4e5a-orig.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

It's totally there!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

With the negative setting
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/888fc5d0.jpg


----------



## mammag

There it is!!!!!!!!!!!!! OHMYGOODNES!!!!!! I'm so happy for you Mer!!!!!


----------



## Grumblebea

USAFKnineWife said:


> Can you see it??
> 
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/f0fd4e5a-orig.jpg

Yahooooo, BFP!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

It is really pink IRL! Holy shit you guys! I don't know what to do first...throw up or take another one...I don't have anymore Fr ones..I have a CB one...I think it's digital but I am not sure it would pick up at this point!


----------



## dachsundmom

I know the FR digis will, don't know about CB. I am so excited for you!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Thanks so much you guys!!! My head is pounding...I seriously think it's fear! lol


----------



## mammag

You did it!!!! You did it!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Thanks so much you guys!!! My head is pounding...I seriously think it's fear! lol

You are going to be just fine!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey there.... as a pretty dedicated stalker of your thread just want to say a massive congratulations to USAFninewife! You girls are all so great and I really hope this month is filled with BFPs for you all  How super exciting!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Just took a CB digi...we shall see!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> Hey there.... as a pretty dedicated stalker of your thread just want to say a massive congratulations to USAFninewife! You girls are all so great and I really hope this month is filled with BFPs for you all  How super exciting!

Thank you!!


----------



## mammag

Don't be sad if it says :bfn: OOOOOHHHH I'm so excited for you :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well it said "not pregnant" but it's still too soon for a CB digi right??


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well it said "not pregnant" but it's still too soon for a CB digi right??

Yes...do not open it! Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Hey there.... as a pretty dedicated stalker of your thread just want to say a massive congratulations to USAFninewife! You girls are all so great and I really hope this month is filled with BFPs for you all  How super exciting!

Don't stalk, jump in!!!


----------



## mammag

Way too soon, I had super dark lines on Answer brand and CB digi said :bfn:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I can't tell dh until he gets home...I wanna see his face.lol


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/hpt1.jpg

Example, was taken with same urine.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> I can't tell dh until he gets home...I wanna see his face.lol

You should tape it!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well it said "not pregnant" but it's still too soon for a CB digi right??
> 
> Yes...do not open it! LolClick to expand...

yeah yeah I know that digitals give 2 lines preg or not...:winkwink:


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Hey there.... as a pretty dedicated stalker of your thread just want to say a massive congratulations to USAFninewife! You girls are all so great and I really hope this month is filled with BFPs for you all  How super exciting!
> 
> Don't stalk, jump in!!!Click to expand...

Ok... allow myself to introduce ... myself.. 

I am Tracey, from Auckland NZ, only been TTC no 1 for 2 months thus far, am just in a new cycle and excited to try again. 

Love reading this thread, so informative, I have learnt a lot about TTC from in here!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer...you are the poster child for this month!!! Mrs. S gets last cycle, jut for the circumstances!!! :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Way too soon, I had super dark lines on Answer brand and CB digi said :bfn:

When was this?


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Hey there.... as a pretty dedicated stalker of your thread just want to say a massive congratulations to USAFninewife! You girls are all so great and I really hope this month is filled with BFPs for you all  How super exciting!
> 
> Don't stalk, jump in!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok... allow myself to introduce ... myself..
> 
> I am Tracey, from Auckland NZ, only been TTC no 1 for 2 months thus far, am just in a new cycle and excited to try again.
> 
> Love reading this thread, so informative, I have learnt a lot about TTC from in here!Click to expand...

:hi::hi::hi: Well, you probably know some stuff about us then, lol. Here are the rules, no such thing as TMI, try to keep the symptom spotting to a bare minimum, and you have to laugh with us! :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

UGGHHH! He said he won't be home till about 430...I texted him and asked him when he would be home...said I needed to go to the store..lol I just didn't want him to ask why...


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Way too soon, I had super dark lines on Answer brand and CB digi said :bfn:
> 
> When was this?Click to expand...

Back in 2008, it ended in miscarriage, but at that point I had healthy levels.

Posted a pic at the top of this page if you wanna look. I know, I know, why do I still have pics of pee sticks from 2008!!!???


----------



## mammag

waiting2c said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> hey there.... As a pretty dedicated stalker of your thread just want to say a massive congratulations to usafninewife! You girls are all so great and i really hope this month is filled with bfps for you all  how super exciting!
> 
> don't stalk, jump in!!!Click to expand...
> 
> ok... Allow myself to introduce ... Myself..
> 
> i am tracey, from auckland nz, only been ttc no 1 for 2 months thus far, am just in a new cycle and excited to try again.
> 
> Love reading this thread, so informative, i have learnt a lot about ttc from in here!Click to expand...

welcome!!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So if this is correct...by my LMP and today's date then I am 2 weeks and 4 days? I did the ticker thing on countdown to pregnancy and that's what it said...


----------



## waiting2c

Cool, those rules definitley sound like something I can adhere to 

Just out of curiosity (although I suppose I could google it) Whats the time over there at the moment... its 8am Friday morning here, technically I am just starting work for the day


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Way too soon, I had super dark lines on Answer brand and CB digi said :bfn:
> 
> When was this?Click to expand...
> 
> Back in 2008, it ended in miscarriage, but at that point I had healthy levels.
> 
> Posted a pic at the top of this page if you wanna look. I know, I know, why do I still have pics of pee sticks from 2008!!!???Click to expand...

I saw the pic and that's why I asked when it was lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

GRACE! You already changed it!!! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> So if this is correct...by my LMP and today's date then I am 2 weeks and 4 days? I did the ticker thing on countdown to pregnancy and that's what it said...

When was your LMP? I am too lazy to look, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Cool, those rules definitley sound like something I can adhere to
> 
> Just out of curiosity (although I suppose I could google it) Whats the time over there at the moment... its 8am Friday morning here, technically I am just starting work for the day

It is 4:01 pm here and I am sitting at my desk at work, lol.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> GRACE! You already changed it!!! lol

Lmao, Hell yeah I did!! I'm excited!!!!!!!! Lol, and yeah, 2wks5days it looks like to me, but you O earlier than most. Yay :happydance: make sure to snap a pic of the dry test for us!!!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Cool, those rules definitley sound like something I can adhere to
> 
> Just out of curiosity (although I suppose I could google it) Whats the time over there at the moment... its 8am Friday morning here, technically I am just starting work for the day
> 
> It is 4:01 pm here and I am sitting at my desk at work, lol.Click to expand...

4:03 pm on Thursday :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't change my siggy...when I tried for Mrs. S and now you, it says I have too many lines!


----------



## dachsundmom

I forgot to say Thursday, lol. TYVM Gr!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I can't change my siggy...when I tried for Mrs. S and now you, it says I have too many lines!

That's silly :wacko:


----------



## waiting2c

Wow so like 16 hours behind. Good to know lol. It so funny how happy you can feel for someone you have never met through this forum. I absolutely love hearing about peoples BFPs, and how much you want people to get them. Finding this forum has really really helped me with all of this!


----------



## mammag

waiting2c said:


> Wow so like 16 hours behind. Good to know lol. *It so funny how happy you can feel for someone you have never met through this forum. I absolutely love hearing about peoples BFPs, and how much you want people to get them.* Finding this forum has really really helped me with all of this!

Especially when you consider how much some of us tend to hate the people that get them IRL!!!!


----------



## mammag

Oh how I hope the Soy does the same thing for me this time around!!! I read that 77% of women get a :bfp: their first month on Soy in a study on Fertility Friend.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Oh how I hope the Soy does the same thing for me this time around!!! I read that 77% of women get a :bfp: their first month on Soy in a study on Fertility Friend.

Well then statistically, you have to! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Wow so like 16 hours behind. Good to know lol. *It so funny how happy you can feel for someone you have never met through this forum. I absolutely love hearing about peoples BFPs, and how much you want people to get them.* Finding this forum has really really helped me with all of this!
> 
> Especially when you consider how much some of us tend to hate the people that get them IRL!!!!Click to expand...

I hate them all! Lol:blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> So if this is correct...by my LMP and today's date then I am 2 weeks and 4 days? I did the ticker thing on countdown to pregnancy and that's what it said...
> 
> When was your LMP? I am too lazy to look, lol.Click to expand...

26 June


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Wow so like 16 hours behind. Good to know lol. *It so funny how happy you can feel for someone you have never met through this forum. I absolutely love hearing about peoples BFPs, and how much you want people to get them.* Finding this forum has really really helped me with all of this!
> 
> Especially when you consider how much some of us tend to hate the people that get them IRL!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I hate them all! Lol:blush:Click to expand...

Lol.... too true!

Forgive my ignorance.... I did miss a chunk of this thread in the middle over a weekend... I am guessing soy is a suppliment you can take? Different to like drinking soy milk etc?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Dh just texted me back and asked if I wanted him to come home earlier! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Wow so like 16 hours behind. Good to know lol. *It so funny how happy you can feel for someone you have never met through this forum. I absolutely love hearing about peoples BFPs, and how much you want people to get them.* Finding this forum has really really helped me with all of this!
> 
> Especially when you consider how much some of us tend to hate the people that get them IRL!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I hate them all! Lol:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol.... too true!
> 
> Forgive my ignorance.... I did miss a chunk of this thread in the middle over a weekend... I am guessing soy is a suppliment you can take? Different to like drinking soy milk etc?Click to expand...

Totally different, but I am not the one to answer this one...I am on prescriptions, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Dh just texted me back and asked if I wanted him to come home earlier! lol

And you said????


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I said it sure would be really nice! He hasn't replied back!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

This is from FF when I put in the + test...I am not sure that I want to add it just yet...	

*Early Pregnancy Signs:	
32pts
What's this || Early Pregnancy Signs Estimator || Hide
Due Date:	Ovulation Based Due Date:
March 28, 2012
Summary:	CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
You have reported a positive pregnancy test! You are pregnant!
Make sure to visit our "Pregnancy Page"*


----------



## wanabeamama

OMFG mer ahhhhhh congratulations that is amaizing :hugs: omg im close to tears woooohooooooo


----------



## dachsundmom

That is really cool Mer!!! I will miss you very, very much...will you still drop in from first tri?


----------



## Icca19

HOLLY CRAP ! I'm so freaking excited for you USAKninewife! :happydance:

I was shaking trying to finish reading all the pages and trying to catch up on all iv missed this afternoon lol it was too funny. DH knew something was up, I was freaking out lo
This is great news!
Were going to blow those statistics out of the water! Record breaking! 

I'm really considering taking the SOY ....like right now!I'm bout to do some reasearch and get in my car and go to the nearest store and by some. 
I'm on CD5 right now. Perfect timming ???


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> That is really cool Mer!!! I will miss you very, very much...will you still drop in from first tri?

B- do not make me come to Ohio to kick you in the ass! :grr:
I am NOT going anywhere! YOU HEAR ME!! NO WHERE! I am here until we ALL get that :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> HOLLY CRAP ! I'm so freaking excited for you USAKninewife! :happydance:
> 
> I was shaking trying to finish reading all the pages and trying to catch up on all iv missed this afternoon lol it was too funny. DH knew something was up, I was freaking out lo
> This is great news!
> Were going to blow those statistics out of the water! Record breaking!
> 
> I'm really considering taking the SOY ....like right now!I'm bout to do some reasearch and get in my car and go to the nearest store and by some.
> I'm on CD5 right now. Perfect timming ???

Bc of your long cycles, I am going to say perfect timing! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> That is really cool Mer!!! I will miss you very, very much...will you still drop in from first tri?
> 
> B- do not make me come to Ohio to kick you in the ass! :grr:
> I am NOT going anywhere! YOU HEAR ME!! NO WHERE! I am here until we ALL get that :bfp: :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, mam! So glad you are staying! :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> That is really cool Mer!!! I will miss you very, very much...will you still drop in from first tri?
> 
> B- do not make me come to Ohio to kick you in the ass! :grr:
> I am NOT going anywhere! YOU HEAR ME!! NO WHERE! I am here until we ALL get that :bfp: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, mam! So glad you are staying! :hugs:Click to expand...

I never had any intention of leaving that is for sure!!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> That is really cool Mer!!! I will miss you very, very much...will you still drop in from first tri?
> 
> B- do not make me come to Ohio to kick you in the ass! :grr:
> I am NOT going anywhere! YOU HEAR ME!! NO WHERE! I am here until we ALL get that :bfp: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, mam! So glad you are staying! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I never had any intention of leaving that is for sure!!Click to expand...

This is just the best news I could've gotten today! I am just so damn happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Me too!:hugs: Well he is home..I went out to the garage to wait for him and when he got out of his jeep I said "We did it!" He said "Your'e pregnant??" haha he knew! He is happy! :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh and then he said..."You really didn't need to go to the store did you?" hahahaha


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Me too!:hugs: Well he is home..I went out to the garage to wait for him and when he got out of his jeep I said "We did it!" He said "Your'e pregnant??" haha he knew! He is happy! :happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Man, I go away for a few days and not follow the thread and bam BFP, congrats! Think I may look into this soy thing.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Man, I go away for a few days and not follow the thread and bam BFP, congrats! Think I may look into this soy thing.

This thread moves so fast you can't miss a couple of days, lol. Do not take it with Femara.


----------



## mammag

Sorry, I'm back, had to help clean out the car and condense some things to put into storage. Knifewife! I'm so glad your not leaving us :hugs: I was scared you were going to :)


----------



## Grumblebea

dachsundmom said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> Man, I go away for a few days and not follow the thread and bam BFP, congrats! Think I may look into this soy thing.
> 
> This thread moves so fast you can't miss a couple of days, lol. Do not take it with Femara.Click to expand...

I'm not taking anything this month, I decided against the Femara.


----------



## waiting2c

Is there a good webpage to read up on all these suppliments and what they do and when/why to take them?


----------



## mammag

waiting2c said:


> Is there a good webpage to read up on all these suppliments and what they do and when/why to take them?

There isn't a particular website, since it's not regulated by the FDA or even approved for fertility treatments, but here is a good website, other than that, google is the best policy in this situation.

https://fertility-challenged.blogspot.com/2008/07/soy-isoflavones-natural-clomid.html


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> Man, I go away for a few days and not follow the thread and bam BFP, congrats! Think I may look into this soy thing.
> 
> This thread moves so fast you can't miss a couple of days, lol. Do not take it with Femara.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not taking anything this month, I decided against the Femara.Click to expand...

How come?


----------



## wanabeamama

omg i just stormed of to bed in tears :cry: just a a big argument with oh over a stupid car key he told me i cant do anything right and thati dont understand him and that he cant rely on me and i dont support him i just feel like a worthless peice of shit :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> omg i just stormed of to bed in tears :cry: just a a big argument with oh over a stupid car key he told me i cant do anything right and thati dont understand him and that he cant rely on me and i dont support him i just feel like a worthless peice of shit :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: What? A car key?


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> omg i just stormed of to bed in tears :cry: just a a big argument with oh over a stupid car key he told me i cant do anything right and thati dont understand him and that he cant rely on me and i dont support him i just feel like a worthless peice of shit :cry:

Men can be so dense sometimes. I'm sure he didn't mean it hun :hugs: We all say dumb things when we get angry.


----------



## dachsundmom

My boobs hurt! :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

wanabeamama said:


> omg i just stormed of to bed in tears :cry: just a a big argument with oh over a stupid car key he told me i cant do anything right and thati dont understand him and that he cant rely on me and i dont support him i just feel like a worthless peice of shit :cry:

:hugs: :hugs:

Men are dumb sometimes! You are in no way worthless!


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Is there a good webpage to read up on all these suppliments and what they do and when/why to take them?
> 
> There isn't a particular website, since it's not regulated by the FDA or even approved for fertility treatments, but here is a good website, other than that, google is the best policy in this situation.
> 
> https://fertility-challenged.blogspot.com/2008/07/soy-isoflavones-natural-clomid.htmlClick to expand...


thanks heaps for the link, an interesting read. Not sure where to get things like this, will check out a health shop I guess? Good ole NZ likes to charge a fortune for these things too, you should see the price of OPKs and HPTs here!


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Is there a good webpage to read up on all these suppliments and what they do and when/why to take them?
> 
> There isn't a particular website, since it's not regulated by the FDA or even approved for fertility treatments, but here is a good website, other than that, google is the best policy in this situation.
> 
> https://fertility-challenged.blogspot.com/2008/07/soy-isoflavones-natural-clomid.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks heaps for the link, an interesting read. Not sure where to get things like this, will check out a health shop I guess? Good ole NZ likes to charge a fortune for these things too, you should see the price of OPKs and HPTs here!Click to expand...

I would do all of your shopping online.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> omg i just stormed of to bed in tears :cry: just a a big argument with oh over a stupid car key he told me i cant do anything right and thati dont understand him and that he cant rely on me and i dont support him i just feel like a worthless peice of shit :cry:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: What? A car key?Click to expand...

the spare car key for my old car that he sold 3 days ago and he just asked me where the spare key was and the last i remember was when he took my car to get fixed when i was in hospital last year and he needed the spare key i dont remember seeing it since then so he refused to believe he had it last and when i was looking upstairs he suddenly found it and then still tried to say i put it somewere else,
then moaned at me cos he had to empty all the stuff out of my old car but i didnt know he was going to cange the car and then made me feel shit by saying that he couldnt go see his dad in hospital cos he had to clean out my car grrrrr i feel so fed up right now and my eyes are puffy :'(


----------



## Grumblebea

dachsundmom said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> Man, I go away for a few days and not follow the thread and bam BFP, congrats! Think I may look into this soy thing.
> 
> This thread moves so fast you can't miss a couple of days, lol. Do not take it with Femara.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not taking anything this month, I decided against the Femara.Click to expand...
> 
> How come?[/QUOTE
> I don't see how it would have helped me since I O on my own and it doesn't cause multiple follies to increase odds. PLUS my DH (and I mean DAMN) and I are at it again! I left his a$$ on vacation and cut mine short by 3 days, I just left him there. So not sure I/we want to ttc anymore.Click to expand...


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh honey! :hugs:

It sounds like his frustrations really have nothing to do with you, but you were the one who got caught in the crosshairs...so to speak. Don't beat yourself up over it; you've done nothing wrong. :flower:


----------



## Grumblebea

This whole thing is really putting a huge stain on our marriage and maybe our 2 yo is enough????


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Is there a good webpage to read up on all these suppliments and what they do and when/why to take them?
> 
> There isn't a particular website, since it's not regulated by the FDA or even approved for fertility treatments, but here is a good website, other than that, google is the best policy in this situation.
> 
> https://fertility-challenged.blogspot.com/2008/07/soy-isoflavones-natural-clomid.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks heaps for the link, an interesting read. Not sure where to get things like this, will check out a health shop I guess? Good ole NZ likes to charge a fortune for these things too, you should see the price of OPKs and HPTs here!Click to expand...
> 
> I would do all of your shopping online.Click to expand...

Any suggestions of a good site? I tried amazon but they wont ship to nz for that sort of thing.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> This whole thing is really putting a huge stain on our marriage and maybe our 2 yo is enough????

Are you asking or are you trying to convince yourself? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting- have you tried ebay?


----------



## waiting2c

Nope will give that a go now.


----------



## Grumblebea

I think we need a break. I'm still rooting all the others on.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> I think we need a break. I'm still rooting all the others on.

If that is what's best for you guys, then it's by far the best decision. This is a total 180 from where you were just a little bit ago, lol.


----------



## Grumblebea

Yes but the whole thing is causing nothing but fights, so cut out the cause and things should go back to normal. I'm ok with it, I would love another one but not if it's going to cause the end of my marriage.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Oh honey! :hugs:
> 
> It sounds like his frustrations really have nothing to do with you, but you were the one who got caught in the crosshairs...so to speak. Don't beat yourself up over it; you've done nothing wrong. :flower:

hes such a difficult person sometimes i mean his dad has been back in hospital for over a week and he didnt tell me i ask every day how his dad is and he says he alright its only cos i over heard his siter mention it last nigjt he wants me to be there and support him but i dont read minds i always ask if there is anything i can do and he just says no he will ok i dont know what else im supposed to do when all he does is lock me out the onluy emotions he shows is anger and it seems im always there for that


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Yes but the whole thing is causing nothing but fights, so cut out the cause and things should go back to normal. I'm ok with it, I would love another one but not if it's going to cause the end of my marriage.

I completely understand. :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

I'm here to cheer ya'll on!


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> I'm here to cheer ya'll on!

I should hope so! Lol


----------



## waiting2c

Sorry to hear that grumblebea... 

Right have created an ebay account, a paypal account, and bid on something from someone who says they ship worldwide..... Fingers crossed its all okay.


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Sorry to hear that grumblebea...
> 
> Right have created an ebay account, a paypal account, and bid on something from someone who says they ship worldwide..... Fingers crossed its all okay.

I just go for the 'buy it now' stuff, lol


----------



## waiting2c

Oh, I didnt know there was buy now stuff? lol... so useless


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Oh, I didnt know there was buy now stuff? lol... so useless

We'll get you trained!


----------



## waiting2c

Wonder how long it will take to get here, prob not in time for this cycle.


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Wonder how long it will take to get here, prob not in time for this cycle.

You don't really need to start POAS for about a week, if your ticker is correct.


----------



## mammag

Sorry Wanabe & Grumble :hugs: I don't know what else to say :( It's hard when we fight with our OH's :hugs:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Wonder how long it will take to get here, prob not in time for this cycle.
> 
> You don't really need to start POAS for about a week, if your ticker is correct.Click to expand...

I think she's buying Soy? 

My boobs are starting to get the slightest bit tender too, but nothing like usual, I hope the painful bbs stay away!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I thought you needed the sore boobs to confirm O...that's my cue, lol.


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Wonder how long it will take to get here, prob not in time for this cycle.
> 
> You don't really need to start POAS for about a week, if your ticker is correct.Click to expand...
> 
> I think she's buying Soy?
> 
> My boobs are starting to get the slightest bit tender too, but nothing like usual, I hope the painful bbs stay away!!!!Click to expand...

Have just got OPKs and HPTs this time, will see what blood work comes back with this month then look at soy next month I think... lol. I think it will take longer than a week to get here. Stupid back of beyond lol 

here's hoping for less painful boobs for you!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I thought you needed the sore boobs to confirm O...that's my cue, lol.

Yeah, but they get so terribly sore, I'm just glad for a break from them, they hurt so bad they keep me up at night around O time.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls, what do you think...temp the rest of the cycle or not? I usually stop after OV?


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Ok girls, what do you think...temp the rest of the cycle or not? I usually stop after OV?

I think you shouldn't!! Lol, we will not temp together!! :) No stressing out that way, no pouring through charts to see if yours looks pregnant and so on!! Yay :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls, what do you think...temp the rest of the cycle or not? I usually stop after OV?
> 
> I think you shouldn't!! Lol, we will not temp together!! :) No stressing out that way, no pouring through charts to see if yours looks pregnant and so on!! Yay :)Click to expand...

Deal! As long as you let me POAS, I'm good with that. Really, it gets bad for me if I continue to temp. I'll obsess over it all damn day. I also know that not everyone gets the implant dip, but damn if I won't search for it, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Sorry, I'm back, had to help clean out the car and condense some things to put into storage. Knifewife! I'm so glad your not leaving us :hugs: I was scared you were going to :)

Pretty sure I have not missed one single day here! Have some faith girls!!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm back, had to help clean out the car and condense some things to put into storage. Knifewife! I'm so glad your not leaving us :hugs: I was scared you were going to :)
> 
> Pretty sure I have not missed one single day here! Have some faith girls!!:hugs:Click to expand...

I think each of us is afraid of being the last one standing, lol.


----------



## Icca19

I'm always the last one standing :-(


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> I'm always the last one standing :-(

:hugs: Never in my book!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Oh honey! :hugs:
> 
> It sounds like his frustrations really have nothing to do with you, but you were the one who got caught in the crosshairs...so to speak. Don't beat yourself up over it; you've done nothing wrong. :flower:

^^^WSS....dh gets like this sometimes too...I have to remind him that I am not the one he should be angry with...Sorry honey!:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok so we went out to dinner...I wanted fajitas! After we went to Kroger to get more FR's...NOT A SINGLE DAMN HPT IN THE STORE! WTF is that about?? So we went to 
Wal-Mart and I got FR digitals, Equate pink dye, Answer brand...a whole bunch...cashed in my free coupons and some other $2 off ones...Saved like $20! I told dh I need to keep peeing on them! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok so we went out to dinner...I wanted fajitas! After we went to Kroger to get more FR's...NOT A SINGLE DAMN HPT IN THE STORE! WTF is that about?? So we went to
> Wal-Mart and I got FR digitals, Equate pink dye, Answer brand...a whole bunch...cashed in my free coupons and some other $2 off ones...Saved like $20! I told dh I need to keep peeing on them! :rofl:

Hit the FR digi...they are good 6 days early, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I knew buying that shitload of OPK's would do the trick :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I knew buying that shitload of OPK's would do the trick :winkwink:

Well then I'd better get something for my $300 monitor! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ok so we went out to dinner...I wanted fajitas! After we went to Kroger to get more FR's...NOT A SINGLE DAMN HPT IN THE STORE! WTF is that about?? So we went to
> Wal-Mart and I got FR digitals, Equate pink dye, Answer brand...a whole bunch...cashed in my free coupons and some other $2 off ones...Saved like $20! I told dh I need to keep peeing on them! :rofl:
> 
> Hit the FR digi...they are good 6 days early, lol.Click to expand...

I just peed as soon as I got home! :blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> usafkninewife said:
> 
> 
> i knew buying that shitload of opk's would do the trick :winkwink:
> 
> well then i'd better get something for my $300 monitor! LolClick to expand...

for real!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

ok, lol.


----------



## Icca19

What? I want to see pics!


----------



## Icca19

:hugs:Oh ! And thanks gals!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> :hugs:Oh ! And thanks gals!

:hugs: always!


----------



## mammag

Ummmm, pee stick please...... :)


----------



## mammag

OH you mean you peed, but not on a STICK!!! Your very strong :) 

Dmom, you can test all you want!! Lol, I just am going to 'try' not to. Key word being, TRY!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> OH you mean you peed, but not on a STICK!!! Your very strong :)
> 
> Dmom, you can test all you want!! Lol, I just am going to 'try' not to. Key word being, TRY!!!

I will try not to temp, lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, I got my thermometer in a little pocket in the shirt I'm sleeping in so I can take it sneakily in the morning, I really do hope it's still low so I can know I won't ovulate till tomorrow. Afraid I'm going to miss it, I guess it's ok if I O today too, but since we didn't BD last night, only the night before, I'd prefer tomorrow be O day.


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope so too!


----------



## mammag

Wish me lots and lots of :dust:, luck and prayers tonight girls!! Going to go have some baby making :sex:!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> Wish me lots and lots of :dust:, luck and prayers tonight girls!! Going to go have some baby making :sex:!!!!

Oooh, good luck! tonnes of :dust: to you.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Wish me lots and lots of, luck and prayers tonight girls!! Going to go have some baby making :sex:!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mammag

Thank You :flower:!!! Oh and did I mention that DH keeps telling everyone that we are trying?? So I keep getting 'advice' :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Thank You :flower:!!! Oh and did I mention that DH keeps telling everyone that we are trying?? So I keep getting 'advice' :growlmad:

:gun::gun:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Ummmm, pee stick please...... :)

I just don't think that with diluted urine it is worth it kwim? FMU...promise!


----------



## Icca19

Well girls tonights my last night on B&B....for a few days
We leave for camping tomorrow afternoon. Lol ill be sneaking around a thermometer in my pocket too mammag

Ah I feel like I'm going to miss so much being gone for acouple days
Hey! At least ill get to see USAKninewifes FMU HPT tomorrow morning before I leave ! Yey!


----------



## Indigo77

Congrats USAFK9Wife!!! 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Do you still think you have food poisoning? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

We will miss you Icca! Check in when you can. I have never been camping in my life and I don't plan to start anytime soon, lol.

Girls, do me a solid...if you don't mind, send a few of your POAS pics over to a thread in the 35+ section titled...'Everything you every wanted to know about POAS.' I've got a testing thread there and could really use some photos until I go through mine over the weekend.

If you don't mind, tell what kind of tests they are and how many DPO or CD! Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Congrats USAFK9Wife!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Do you still think you have food poisoning? :haha:

I think I was telling her even yesterday that she ate some bad pizza rolls! Lol.


----------



## waiting2c

OMG its soooooo cold here today... I have three jumpers on at work (granted one is over my knees) and am still so cold. Winter sucks!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> Congrats USAFK9Wife!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Do you still think you have food poisoning? :haha:

hahaa!! Well it seems to not be I suppose!!:haha: I am still having some wicked cramps!


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> OMG its soooooo cold here today... I have three jumpers on at work (granted one is over my knees) and am still so cold. Winter sucks!

I forgot you were on the other side of the equator, lol.


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> OMG its soooooo cold here today... I have three jumpers on at work (granted one is over my knees) and am still so cold. Winter sucks!
> 
> I forgot you were on the other side of the equator, lol.Click to expand...

Yes, the only upside is in an hour and a half I can go and curl up in front of the heater with a wine and start to enjoy the weekend!


----------



## dachsundmom

TYVM Mer....I will take OPK pics too!


----------



## dachsundmom

I just saw the OPKs....tyvm!


----------



## Icca19

Lol all this POAS talk has seriously got le wanting to! 

I can not justify OPKing at CD7


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats USAFK9Wife!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Do you still think you have food poisoning? :haha:
> 
> I think I was telling her even yesterday that she ate some bad pizza rolls! Lol.Click to expand...

Thanks to you I have been giving that bag of pizza rolls the stink eye every time I open the freezer! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats USAFK9Wife!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Do you still think you have food poisoning? :haha:
> 
> I think I was telling her even yesterday that she ate some bad pizza rolls! Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks to you I have been giving that bag of pizza rolls the stink eye every time I open the freezer! :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol. I'll send you a carton of them, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Lol all this POAS talk has seriously got le wanting to!
> 
> I can not justify OPKing at CD7

Who says you have to justify it?! :blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> TYVM Mer....I will take OPK pics too!

Your welcome! Happy to help!:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats USAFK9Wife!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Do you still think you have food poisoning? :haha:
> 
> I think I was telling her even yesterday that she ate some bad pizza rolls! Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks to you I have been giving that bag of pizza rolls the stink eye every time I open the freezer! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. I'll send you a carton of them, lol.Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## mammag

Kninewife?? How did I miss that!!?? I only just now realized that I have been calling you knifewife for MONTHS!!! Lmao, someone probably should have brought this to my oh so short attention!!! :rofl: Too late now, your knifewife in my brain... :wacko: How the FUCK did I do that?? I've looked at your name a million times?? I thought maybe you had changed it, but it's right on everyone else's siggy!! Lol, I'm such a nerd. Names AND geography, good thing my husband is the bread winner...:haha:


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh my goodness!! Congratulations USAFkninewife !!! Now I have a bump budddy! I'm excited for you. We are sitting in line for harry potter and i saw your message and ran as quick as I could over here! Yay!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## harri

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY GOD KnineWife!!!!!!!!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! THIS IS THE BEST NEWS, NOW SHOW US SOME DIGIS!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

well my temp whent back up again thismorning so that was a supprise and my boobs have only just started hurting :/ 
im sooooooo proud of myself for not even considering poas i dont even have any sticks to pee on :)


----------



## harri

WOW Wanabeamama your chart looks GREAT!!!!!!!

I have my fx'd for you! And much respect for the not testing!!! :) 

I am religiously taking my agnus castus and I have ordered some Dong Quai which is meant to balance your hormones as I think that's where my problem lies, I get a positive OPK but literally only just positive it hasn't been going darker than the control line and each time I have ovulated before my opk was darker than the control line. 

xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

be very careful taking both together i did last year they are very powerful how many angus castus do you take?


----------



## harri

2 400mg tablets a day.
I heard Dong Quai can bring on Ov or AF so I am tempted to take that to sort this cycle out and then carry on taking AC for each cycle afterwards.....

xx


----------



## wanabeamama

ok if you take both ac and dq only take 1 of each i took 2 tof each and it made me very very poorly and you probibly already know but just in case you dont dont take dong quay after ov sorry dont mean to nag but it i dont want to anyone to feel like i did :hugs: you will be fine with one of each :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning ladies! 

Wanabe- have you started calling your doctor yet?


----------



## harri

dmom your chart looks great!


----------



## wanabeamama

i just called the doc and all i got was eeeerrrr one of your tests have come back as satisfactory and were awaiting the other results so i asked which one was satisfactory and she said the progesterone???????? so i guess it wasnt a pregnancy test then lol
my progesterone level was 62 nmol\l what does this mean?????


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> i just called the doc and all i got was eeeerrrr one of your tests have come back as satisfactory and were awaiting the other results so i asked which one was satisfactory and she said the progesterone???????? so i guess it wasnt a pregnancy test then lol
> my progesterone level was 62 nmol\l what does this mean?????

You're going to have to give me a few to look that up, you people in the UK insist on measuring things in different units, lol.

How is your OH?


----------



## wanabeamama

i left for work before he woke up but i just got a letter to say i have a fine of £1200 for using an unlicenced image oh shit hes gona kill me :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> i left for work before he woke up but i just got a letter to say i have a fine of £1200 for using an unlicenced image oh shit hes gona kill me :(

OMG, was that in the salon?


----------



## wanabeamama

no on my accessories website :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> no on my accessories website :(

Can you pay it without his knowledge?


----------



## wanabeamama

no lol omg i really need to now about this 62nmol\l ive been reading that people have been pregnant with 45nmol\l aparently 15-30 is normal ???????? im scared


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> no lol omg i really need to now about this 62nmol\l ive been reading that people have been pregnant with 45nmol\l aparently 15-30 is normal ???????? im scared

I think that the test is going to be off bc it really wasn't taken at the right time! These things are done on a standard 28 day cycle, which you don't have and you got pushed out the extra day.


----------



## Icca19

Good morning ladies

Wannabe don't get worried. What day did they do the blood work on (what CD did they do it on?)

Where is USAwife? I want to see some tests!


----------



## wanabeamama

i had it done 8dpo


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> i had it done 8dpo

It should've been done at more like 3DPO...


----------



## wanabeamama

it was the 21day test that is meant to be 7dpo she gave me a different one for cd2


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> it was the 21day test that is meant to be 7dpo she gave me a different one for cd2

Ok, sorry. But I really do think that one day can make a difference bc you are in a different phase of your cycle. But, I wouldn't panic. If the nurse said it was fine, then go with it!


----------



## Icca19

Well....from my experience the higher the progesterone the better


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS...you ovulated!


----------



## Icca19

They did another test at CD2? For what?


----------



## wanabeamama

it was just the receptionist she said the doc will call me with outher results but when i spoke to my doc about going a day later she said it might just br very slightly lower but its quite high and my temp also whent up thismorning higher than yesterday and higher temps are higher progesterone and lower temps are lower progesterone,

hah im just being silly and getting my hopes up please slap me lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> They did another test at CD2? For what?

they havnt done that yet thats next cycle i think its for eastrogen


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> it was just the receptionist she said the doc will call me with outher results but when i spoke to my doc about going a day later she said it might just br very slightly lower but its quite high and my temp also whent up thismorning higher than yesterday and higher temps are higher progesterone and lower temps are lower progesterone,
> 
> hah im just being silly and getting my hopes up please slap me lol

:grr::grr::grr:

I would too if I were you, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Look at this one girls, the Korger brand OPK gave me another positive this morning, lol. As you can see the IC is negative.

Did this just for fun.


----------



## wanabeamama

i just found this i am still in with a chance :)

Progesterone levels during pregnancy 1st trimester: 10&#8211;44 ng/mL or 32.6&#8211;140 nmol/L

2nd trimester: 19.5&#8211;82.5 ng/mL or 62&#8211;262 nmol/L

3rd trimester: 65&#8211;290 ng/mL or 206.7&#8211;728 nmol/L


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good Morning...today's tests with FMU...
Equate pink dye...
Answer Brand pink dye...
Blue handle IC...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/bc95eb44-orig.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

yey i see alllllllll of them woohooo :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Kninewife?? How did I miss that!!?? I only just now realized that I have been calling you knifewife for MONTHS!!! Lmao, someone probably should have brought this to my oh so short attention!!! :rofl: Too late now, your knifewife in my brain... :wacko: How the FUCK did I do that?? I've looked at your name a million times?? I thought maybe you had changed it, but it's right on everyone else's siggy!! Lol, I'm such a nerd. Names AND geography, good thing my husband is the bread winner...:haha:

No matter....that's why we love you!:hugs: I don't care what you call me!:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> Oh my goodness!! Congratulations USAFkninewife !!! Now I have a bump budddy! I'm excited for you. We are sitting in line for harry potter and i saw your message and ran as quick as I could over here! Yay!:happydance::happydance:

I literally ran over to FB and went to your page to tell you! Then I couldn't think of the right thing to say so as to not give it away...to your people or mine:haha:
Yes mam! I am so excited! :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> well my temp whent back up again thismorning so that was a supprise and my boobs have only just started hurting :/
> im sooooooo proud of myself for not even considering poas i dont even have any sticks to pee on :)

Your chart is looking AWESOME!!!:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> dmom your chart looks great!

^^^WSS!!!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 235543
> 
> 
> Look at this one girls, the Korger brand OPK gave me another positive this morning, lol. As you can see the IC is negative.
> 
> Did this just for fun.

B- STEP AWAY FROM THE OPK'S!!! :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

I see all of the lines Mer! I know, I took them to post on my other thread, lol.

My temp dropped...this is why I don't like to do it after OV, I will freak out about every dip. Yes, I know it is not a significant one.


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> i just found this i am still in with a chance :)
> 
> Progesterone levels during pregnancy 1st trimester: 1044 ng/mL or 32.6140 nmol/L
> 
> 2nd trimester: 19.582.5 ng/mL or 62262 nmol/L
> 
> 3rd trimester: 65290 ng/mL or 206.7728 nmol/L

Of course you are in!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I see all of the lines Mer! I know, I took them to post on my other thread, lol.
> 
> My temp dropeed...this is why I don't like to do it after OV, I will freak out about every dip. Yes, I know it is not a significant one.

Well if it is for scientific purposes then you must!! :winkwink:


----------



## Grumblebea

I see all 3!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I see all of the lines Mer! I know, I took them to post on my other thread, lol.
> 
> My temp dropeed...this is why I don't like to do it after OV, I will freak out about every dip. Yes, I know it is not a significant one.

mer had a dip :)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I see all of the lines Mer! I know, I took them to post on my other thread, lol.
> 
> My temp dropeed...this is why I don't like to do it after OV, I will freak out about every dip. Yes, I know it is not a significant one.
> 
> mer had a dip :)Click to expand...

It's only 4DPO for me...I couldn't implant a tree in the ground at this stage, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I see all of the lines Mer! I know, I took them to post on my other thread, lol.
> 
> My temp dropeed...this is why I don't like to do it after OV, I will freak out about every dip. Yes, I know it is not a significant one.
> 
> mer had a dip :)Click to expand...
> 
> It's only 4DPO for me...I couldn't implant a tree in the ground at this stage, lol.Click to expand...

its normal to have dips and peaks you should get a peak at 7dpo when your prog peaks :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I see all of the lines Mer! I know, I took them to post on my other thread, lol.
> 
> My temp dropeed...this is why I don't like to do it after OV, I will freak out about every dip. Yes, I know it is not a significant one.
> 
> mer had a dip :)Click to expand...

I did or you did or Dmom did? My brain is mush today...:dohh:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I see all of the lines Mer! I know, I took them to post on my other thread, lol.
> 
> My temp dropeed...this is why I don't like to do it after OV, I will freak out about every dip. Yes, I know it is not a significant one.
> 
> mer had a dip :)Click to expand...
> 
> It's only 4DPO for me...I couldn't implant a tree in the ground at this stage, lol.Click to expand...

You could if it was a seed!:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

L-how much is that fine in USD??


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> L-how much is that fine in USD??

Think maybe 1700-1900k


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> L-how much is that fine in USD??

1900 i just checked on currency converter


----------



## Icca19

Oh I def see all three! No doubt about that!
Yey! I'm so excited for you USAwife! 

Lol that was like one of the first things on my mind this morning..... I knew those tests would be a beauty!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> L-how much is that fine in USD??
> 
> 1900 i just checked on currency converterClick to expand...

Holy crap!! :dohh:


----------



## wanabeamama

awwwww mer i love your tickers :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> awwwww mer i love your tickers :happydance:

Thank you...just messing around right now trying to find something I like..plus I have to be picky with the signature limit..:wacko:


----------



## Icca19

Aww it says your due date is april 1st! 
Lol that would be too funny!


----------



## dachsundmom

Change your avatar...not TTC anymore!


----------



## wanabeamama

mer have you rang up for a bllod test yet?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> mer have you rang up for a bllod test yet?

I am going to call my OB today. I could go to the base clinic and do a walk-in but I think it is for urine only..I can't do it today as I have one of my friend's daughter; she's 8 and I don't want to drag 3 kids to the clinic. Plus her mom doesn't know and would suspect. (her mom works for dh and he doesn't want them to know yet)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Change your avatar...not TTC anymore!

I did!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Change your avatar...not TTC anymore!
> 
> I did!!!Click to expand...

I see it!!! :happydance:

Don't go to the base, lol. They'll probably tell you that you are having puppies, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> Aww it says your due date is april 1st!
> Lol that would be too funny!

FF says March 28...so we will see what the doctor says:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Change your avatar...not TTC anymore!
> 
> I did!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I see it!!! :happydance:
> 
> Don't go to the base, lol. They'll probably tell you that you are having puppies, lol.Click to expand...

That made me :rofl: cause I totally believe that!!


----------



## wanabeamama

just rang the doctors again lol she said oh it says here that as of the result of the progesterone a........ Oh can you ring and speak to your doctor next week thre are some other test results,
huh i wana know now?????? Grrrr she said ring on tuesday :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> just rang the doctors again lol she said oh it says here that as of the result of the progesterone a........ Oh can you ring and speak to your doctor next week thre are some other test results,
> huh i wana know now?????? Grrrr she said ring on tuesday :(

Oh hellz no...she needs to tell you now!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I figured the FR Gold Digital would pick it up...:cry:
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/b57aeac0-orig.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Don't get sad!!! I thought it would too, but way too early.


----------



## Icca19

Oh grrr. I never liked those digi one anyways lol

Besides don't they say its better to do HPTs every other day? Sometimes the hormone needs acouple days to double up. 
Aww I won't be here to see that digi say yes :-( someone remember the page number the digi says prego! So I can click to it wheen I get back! Haha I want to see it


So I just spent a while fighting and stressing and finally changed my siggy! Yey! 
(Stupid smart phone) lol


----------



## dachsundmom

It won't let me put the BFPs on my siggy...keeps telling me I have too many lines, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> It won't let me put the BFPs on my siggy...keeps telling me I have too many lines, lol.

That's odd...do you have any spaces in between your other stuff? That could be it...I put codes next to each other instead of on top of each other and it is letting me do it. :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

I just tried again...still won't let me.


----------



## mammag

Mer!! There are lines on EVERYTHING!! That digi is wack yo :haha: Yay!!!!!!

My temp is still down today, ohhh, hope I ovulate.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Mer!! There are lines on EVERYTHING!! That digi is wack yo :haha: Yay!!!!!!
> 
> My temp is still down today, ohhh, hope I ovulate.

You will!!! TY for the pics on my other thread! Would love to have the the digi ones and a lady names Junebug put pics up that we want to tweak, but I can't at work...feel free to help if you get bored! :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

oh no i just asked my mum if i had my rubella vaccination when i was little and she said no ahhhh that means i will have to have it????????


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> oh no i just asked my mum if i had my rubella vaccination when i was little and she said no ahhhh that means i will have to have it????????

If you aren't pregnant, yes...if not that will wait.


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> oh no i just asked my mum if i had my rubella vaccination when i was little and she said no ahhhh that means i will have to have it????????

Yeah, they ran a test in my first pregnancy and told me I hadn't been vaccinated for it and they said it was important but they couldn't vaccinate me for it till I had the baby, they gave me the vaccine literally as soon as I had him, before I left the hospital.


----------



## wanabeamama

will it not be safer to do it before being pregnant ?


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Mer!! There are lines on EVERYTHING!! That digi is wack yo :haha: Yay!!!!!!
> 
> My temp is still down today, ohhh, hope I ovulate.
> 
> You will!!! TY for the pics on my other thread! Would love to have the the digi ones and a lady names Junebug put pics up that we want to tweak, but I can't at work...feel free to help if you get bored! :hugs:Click to expand...

I would love to, but can't today, DH is already on me for getting on here cuz we have a lot to do :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Just called my OB and the nurse said that since it is so early that we need to wait a few weeks so that when I come he will be able to see something on the U/S. So I have an appointment on Tuesday, 9 August @ 1000. Keith won't be able to come as he starts his SNCO Symposium on that Monday. It's ok though cause my OB likes to do U/S alot.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Mer!! There are lines on EVERYTHING!! That digi is wack yo :haha: Yay!!!!!!
> 
> My temp is still down today, ohhh, hope I ovulate.

Yeah and that is exactly why I didn't want to use it but I figured what the hell...I didn't really expect it to show but I was sure hoping.


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh good Lord, I almost SSd, lol. Someone slap me!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Oh good Lord, I almost SSd, lol. Someone slap me!

:haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Oh good Lord, I almost SSd, lol. Someone slap me!

haha slap 
my boobs really really hurt now just in the last hour or so lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh good Lord, I almost SSd, lol. Someone slap me!
> 
> haha slap
> my boobs really really hurt now just in the last hour or so lolClick to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> Oh good Lord, I almost SSd, lol. Someone slap me!

:grr: OK, just come a little closer!:haha:


Goooooood morning ladies! Well DH and I went to the midnight premier of Harry Potter, it was fantastic! We went in expecting to be highly disappointed and it turned out to be the best film in the whole series although it is definitely very, very dark. I cried for the better part of the last half of the movie! There was a lot of direct from the book dialogue, and they only did a few changes that weren't major. I was standing up at the end and cheering! My favorite part was the "not my daughter you bitch!" line from Mrs. Weasley, the whole theater was clapping.

We have the ultrasound today at 3:30 too! I am so loving DH right now, he is super duper excited about seeing our little bug on the ultrasound. I'm way excited but I'm also really nervous that everything goes as planned and we see all the right things and measure up all right. Now I have to sit at home and wait...I'm not very good at it.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

MrsStutler said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh good Lord, I almost SSd, lol. Someone slap me!
> 
> :grr: OK, just come a little closer!:haha:
> 
> 
> Goooooood morning ladies! Well DH and I went to the midnight premier of Harry Potter, it was fantastic! We went in expecting to be highly disappointed and it turned out to be the best film in the whole series although it is definitely very, very dark. I cried for the better part of the last half of the movie! There was a lot of direct from the book dialogue, and they only did a few changes that weren't major. I was standing up at the end and cheering! My favorite part was the "not my daughter you bitch!" line from Mrs. Weasley, the whole theater was clapping.
> 
> We have the ultrasound today at 3:30 too! I am so loving DH right now, he is super duper excited about seeing our little bug on the ultrasound. I'm way excited but I'm also really nervous that everything goes as planned and we see all the right things and measure up all right. Now I have to sit at home and wait...I'm not very good at it.:haha:Click to expand...

ooooo how exciting cant wait to see the pic :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Mrs. S- my DD saw it last night and said it was the best as well! It was my favorite book of the series as well.

We expect to see a pic later! FXed.


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> Mrs. S- my DD saw it last night and said it was the best as well! It was my favorite book of the series as well.
> 
> We expect to see a pic later! FXed.

Absolutely! I'm so flippin excited I can hardly contain myself...I might just go hang out at DHs work all day hehe


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mrs. S- my DD saw it last night and said it was the best as well! It was my favorite book of the series as well.
> 
> We expect to see a pic later! FXed.

Well I am going to have to wait until it comes out at RedBox cause my boys want to watch it with me and THERE.IS.NO.WAY.IN.HELL that I am subjecting a theater full of people nor myself to my tiny terrorists! :haha:

Going to go get the last book again today hopefully to re-read it (won't take me but a full day at the most:winkwink: ) so I can refresh myself!


----------



## harri

Your tests look amazing! I bet you're on cloud 9!!!!!!!! :) 

I just ordered some Soy for next cycle. xx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Your tests look amazing! I bet you're on cloud 9!!!!!!!! :)
> 
> I just ordered some Soy for next cycle. xx

When are you starting it?


----------



## harri

I'm going to look at which days are best but when I start my next cycle! Who knows when that will be! :) still have red - day 5 now ?!! it's just plain odd! :) x


----------



## dachsundmom

Hopefully you can get on track soon harri!


----------



## harri

Me too!!! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Me too!!! Xx

Have you tried an OPK since you've been back from hols? God, I love how you guys say that, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

BTW, I meant to tell you girls that I saw an electric lawnmower at the store the other day and nearly fell on the floor laughing! I guess you can buy them here too! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> BTW, I meant to tell you girls that I saw an electric lawnmower at the store the other day and nearly fell on the floor laughing! I guess you can buy them here too! :haha:

No way! Where???


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> BTW, I meant to tell you girls that I saw an electric lawnmower at the store the other day and nearly fell on the floor laughing! I guess you can buy them here too! :haha:
> 
> No way! Where???Click to expand...

Home Depot, lol.


----------



## harri

Hahahaha :rofl: stop mocking us!  I love my electric lawnmower - it's called a flymo! Lol

No I haven't peed on one since! I peed 3 hours ago, do you think I should pee on one now? Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Go pee harri! Let us know...


----------



## harri

Same old same old 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/d95712e2.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

It's close, but not quite, lol.


----------



## harri

I'd prefer to have no line at all lol it's messing with my head x


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> I'd prefer to have no line at all lol it's messing with my head x

:hugs:


----------



## harri

I've been reading some Angus Castus Success Stories so I'm more positive now!!! :)
I want your dog!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Icca19

Well gals I'm in the car on my way to venture out into the wilderness. Its gooing to be about an hour and a half drive but idk how long ill be able to use my phone. The furthur we drive the farther out into the middle of nowhere we get lol ah its going to suck royaly with no bathroom for 2 days :-( BUT there is a spring with water coming right out the side of the mountian. It has to be the best water...ever! Let's hope there's "something in the water" and I catch the prego bug (I hear its going around lately lol)

So when I come back a lot is going to have happened:
USAwife is going to have a smiley digi or a big fat YES
Mammag and Harri are going to O
And Wannabe and Dmom are going to be POAS like crazy....possibly some more BFPs!

Id be susprised if it turns out any different lol  
Oh! And I forgot to take my thermometer! Can you believe that!? Ah I'm so mad at myself! 
Oh well maybe it will be nice to have a break


----------



## harri

A spring - that will be fab!!!!! 

Have a great time! Oh noooo, it might be nice not having to temp though! :) xxxx


----------



## mammag

Hi girls!!!! I'm back :) Took the boy swimming, which was miserable and hot! Lol, I'd much rather be at the beach, I know it's crazy but I feel safer with them there than at the pool! SIL is ready for us to be gone, I'M SOOO ready for us to be gone, I can't wait to take off in the morning.


----------



## Icca19

Lol yes the beach is wonderful compaired to a pool side


----------



## Icca19

I was upset at first for forgetting to pack it but I figured its not at a important time in my cycle so ill be good! 

No soy this cycle for me. Maybe next time (if there is a next time lol)
I get to see the doc on the 18th so well see after that


----------



## mammag

We're on a lucky streak Icca!! We all may not need anything next cycle!!!


----------



## harri

mammag said:


> We're on a lucky streak Icca!! We all may not need anything next cycle!!!

I like your thinking!!!! xx


----------



## mammag

Well the cat is officially out of the bag since DH runs his mouth to EVERYONE, so I put my facebook in my siggy :) Feel free to add me, and don't worry, I won't talk about TTC if you don't want me too!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> I've been reading some Angus Castus Success Stories so I'm more positive now!!! :)
> I want your dog!!!!!!!!!!!! xx

That is a great pic! Is that from your hols? You can have Porkchop...I can air mail him to the UK, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Well the cat is officially out of the bag since DH runs his mouth to EVERYONE, so I put my facebook in my siggy :) Feel free to add me, and don't worry, I won't talk about TTC if you don't want me too!! :)

Oh you know I added you!! :winkwink: We aren't telling anyone yet and not many people even knew we were TTC so I don't talk about it on FB


----------



## harri

dachsundmom said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> I've been reading some Angus Castus Success Stories so I'm more positive now!!! :)
> I want your dog!!!!!!!!!!!! xx
> 
> That is a great pic! Is that from your hols? You can have Porkchop...I can air mail him to the UK, lol.Click to expand...

Yeah it's from Spain and I loooove DH in this pic! <3 
Send him next day delivery !!!!!! :-D xxx


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/CD17opk.jpg

Todays OPK :) Lol, I know, I know, can anyone say Intervention....


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Well the cat is officially out of the bag since DH runs his mouth to EVERYONE, so I put my facebook in my siggy :) Feel free to add me, and don't worry, I won't talk about TTC if you don't want me too!! :)
> 
> Oh you know I added you!! :winkwink: We aren't telling anyone yet and not many people even knew we were TTC so I don't talk about it on FBClick to expand...

My lips are sealed :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Gr-I this the third day of your surge?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/CD17opk.jpg
> 
> Todays OPK :) Lol, I know, I know, can anyone say Intervention....

Holy bananas! My mind screamed "OMG is that an HPT???" :rofl: I am such an idiot! Pee on them all I say! Nothing wrong with it!!:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Well the cat is officially out of the bag since DH runs his mouth to EVERYONE, so I put my facebook in my siggy :) Feel free to add me, and don't worry, I won't talk about TTC if you don't want me too!! :)
> 
> Oh you know I added you!! :winkwink: We aren't telling anyone yet and not many people even knew we were TTC so I don't talk about it on FBClick to expand...
> 
> My lips are sealed :)Click to expand...

Oh of course!:flower:


----------



## mammag

Lol, yup, 3rd day. Is that bad?


----------



## harri

Is the left line the test line? I'm so dumb x


----------



## harri

Oh I see now it is! Damn Mammag I'm so jealous of your opks!!! :)

Xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, yup, 3rd day. Is that bad?

Hell no! Remember mine? CD9-12 looked like that! Probably the Soy!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you need to try an IC if you have it...those tests are so sensitive.


----------



## MrsStutler

Ok girls!!! Official Due Date: 2/29/12! 7wks 2days along and heartbeat was 139. Dr. said baby looks perfect!!!! SOOOO HAPPY!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Infodeleted.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 5









infodeleted2.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 3









infodeleted3.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mammag

MrsStutler said:


> Ok girls!!! Official Due Date: 2/29/12! 7wks 2days along and heartbeat was 139. Dr. said baby looks perfect!!!! SOOOO HAPPY!:cloud9:

AWWWWWWWWWW, Your babies very first picture, I'll bet it's a boy :)


----------



## harri

MrsStutler said:


> Ok girls!!! Official Due Date: 2/29/12! 7wks 2days along and heartbeat was 139. Dr. said baby looks perfect!!!! SOOOO HAPPY!:cloud9:

OH WOW that's fantastic !!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## harri

Oooo due on 29th, leap year baby!!!! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:

Wonderful pic! I am so excited for you!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> Ok girls!!! Official Due Date: 2/29/12! 7wks 2days along and heartbeat was 139. Dr. said baby looks perfect!!!! SOOOO HAPPY!:cloud9:

Aww...a beautiful scan pic!!!! I can't wait to get mine. I am so stinkin excited for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mrs. S- if you have any personal info on the pic, you might want to edit it out. I know with mine, my birthdate and some other identifying info was on it. Just a FYI.


----------



## mammag

Your not allowed to do that now, you can edit out the last name but not the first or something, lol. Something about people posting fake ultrasound pics.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Your not allowed to do that now, you can edit out the last name but not the first or something, lol. Something about people posting fake ultrasound pics.

Seriously? Lol. I had no idea! I vaguely remember reading something about US pics, but didn't pay close attention.:wacko:


----------



## MrsStutler

I did go back and erase one thing, they put my social security number on there! Everything else is just fine...just my name I don't even think my birthday is on there. I also went back and added the other 2 pictures!

USAwife~I can't wait to see yours either!!!:happydance:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Your not allowed to do that now, you can edit out the last name but not the first or something, lol. Something about people posting fake ultrasound pics.
> 
> Seriously? Lol. I had no idea! I vaguely remember reading something about US pics, but didn't pay close attention.:wacko:Click to expand...

Yeah, it's a sad world when people post someone elses ultrasound pics as there own!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> I did go back and erase one thing, they put my social security number on there! Everything else is just fine...just my name I don't even think my birthday is on there. I also went back and added the other 2 pictures!
> 
> USAwife~I can't wait to see yours either!!!:happydance:

My first OB appointment is 9 August! He ALWAYS does an ultrasound to date. That is why they asked me to wait to come in a few weeks so he could actually have something to see:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Your not allowed to do that now, you can edit out the last name but not the first or something, lol. Something about people posting fake ultrasound pics.
> 
> Seriously? Lol. I had no idea! I vaguely remember reading something about US pics, but didn't pay close attention.:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's a sad world when people post someone elses ultrasound pics as there own!Click to expand...

Some people are just nuts!:wacko:


----------



## mammag

MrsStutler said:


> Ok girls!!! Official Due Date: 2/29/12! 7wks 2days along and heartbeat was 139. Dr. said baby looks perfect!!!! SOOOO HAPPY!:cloud9:

Yup, definitely voting BOY!! Do you want a boy or a girl?


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> I did go back and erase one thing, they put my social security number on there! Everything else is just fine...just my name I don't even think my birthday is on there. I also went back and added the other 2 pictures!
> 
> USAwife~I can't wait to see yours either!!!:happydance:

They put that on there? Lol...now I have to go pull mine and see what's on it, lol.


----------



## mammag

Ok girls, I'm wondering if I O'ed maybe during the night last night? My cervix is still high but it is firm and I just checked and have a ton of creamy very white CM (usually mine is a little darker, but this was very white) and I took my temp just now, I know it's not morning, but it was 98.8, and my pre-O temps during the day are always lower than my post-O temps during the day, usually around 97.8. IDK, I can't wait to take my temp in the morning, afraid I'm not going to O!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Ok girls, I'm wondering if I O'ed maybe during the night last night? My cervix is still high but it is firm and I just checked and have a ton of creamy very white CM (usually mine is a little darker, but this was very white) and I took my temp just now, I know it's not morning, but it was 98.8, and my pre-O temps during the day are always lower than my post-O temps during the day, usually around 97.8. IDK, I can't wait to take my temp in the morning, afraid I'm not going to O!!

With that CM my guess is you did last night. :happydance:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls, I'm wondering if I O'ed maybe during the night last night? My cervix is still high but it is firm and I just checked and have a ton of creamy very white CM (usually mine is a little darker, but this was very white) and I took my temp just now, I know it's not morning, but it was 98.8, and my pre-O temps during the day are always lower than my post-O temps during the day, usually around 97.8. IDK, I can't wait to take my temp in the morning, afraid I'm not going to O!!
> 
> With that CM my guess is you did last night. :happydance:Click to expand...

That's what I'm thinking!! Only thing is, still having right side O pains :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

It is very possible you only released eggs from one side but had follies on both.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls, I'm wondering if I O'ed maybe during the night last night? My cervix is still high but it is firm and I just checked and have a ton of creamy very white CM (usually mine is a little darker, but this was very white) and I took my temp just now, I know it's not morning, but it was 98.8, and my pre-O temps during the day are always lower than my post-O temps during the day, usually around 97.8. IDK, I can't wait to take my temp in the morning, afraid I'm not going to O!!
> 
> With that CM my guess is you did last night. :happydance:Click to expand...

^^^^WSS:happydance:


----------



## mammag

OHHH I SEE, that means I could ovulate again in the next few hours and have F-twins!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> OHHH I SEE, that means I could ovulate again in the next few hours and have F-twins!!!

You could be octo-Grace! lol. :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> OHHH I SEE, that means I could ovulate again in the next few hours and have F-twins!!!
> 
> You could be octo-Grace! lol. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## mammag

:rofl: :rofl: OMG, wouldn't THAT be something, but do I have to get extensive plastic surgery to make me look like Angelina Jolie? (sp?)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> :rofl: :rofl: OMG, wouldn't THAT be something, but do I have to get extensive plastic surgery to make me look like Angelina Jolie? (sp?)

Yes, you really do!


----------



## mammag

Crap :(


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Crap :(

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mammag

:) Lol.


----------



## mammag

My boobs hurt :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> My boobs hurt :)

Me too!!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Me too! And I am crampy!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Me too! And I am crampy!!!

Me too!!!:happydance: But that's good right?


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer- that's perfect!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good...I went over to 1st Tri and posted my first pic of my fat ass...urm I mean not even there bump:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Good...I went over to 1st Tri and posted my first pic of my fat ass...urm I mean not even there bump:blush:

:haha:


----------



## MrsStutler

mammag said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls!!! Official Due Date: 2/29/12! 7wks 2days along and heartbeat was 139. Dr. said baby looks perfect!!!! SOOOO HAPPY!:cloud9:
> 
> Yup, definitely voting BOY!! Do you want a boy or a girl?Click to expand...

I'm thinking boy too, I actually do want a boy first. Although I will be thrilled to have a girl too.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Good...I went over to 1st Tri and posted my first pic of my fat ass...urm I mean not even there bump:blush:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

BOO! Stop laughing at my fat ass:cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls!!! Official Due Date: 2/29/12! 7wks 2days along and heartbeat was 139. Dr. said baby looks perfect!!!! SOOOO HAPPY!:cloud9:
> 
> Yup, definitely voting BOY!! Do you want a boy or a girl?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking boy too, I actually do want a boy first. Although I will be thrilled to have a girl too.Click to expand...

Awesome! You take the boy and I'll take a girl!:winkwink:


----------



## wanabeamama

omg :cry: look at my chart wtf i have really bad cramps this morning too :cry:


----------



## harri

What are your cramps like? Has your cm dried up? It's early to be af dip as you have a longer LP so I wouldn't worry!!! Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

just like a stitch really i have tonnes of creamy cm i feel really hot and i did when i was in bed but my temp was low :( i dont know if its because i was at the concert last night idnt get home till midnight was a bit wild at the concert im usually in bed for half 10 but i cant see that making it dip that much :(


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/OPKcd17pm.jpg

another, barely even a control line!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabe- how are you feeling now?

Gr- try another brand of test!

My temp dropped again today; I knew I should've stopped after OV...I think I am out girls.


----------



## harri

Wow Jeeez Mammag that's a strong opk!!!


----------



## harri

I think AF is here! I have a very light flow but no pains which usually cripple me so don't know what to think! X


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> I think AF is here! I have a very light flow but no pains which usually cripple me so don't know what to think! X

Maybe your body is getting back on track!


----------



## harri

Maybe its the agnus castus sorting me out! I need to decide when to take the soy now! X


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabe- how are you feeling now?
> 
> Gr- try another brand of test!
> 
> My temp dropped again today; I knew I should've stopped after OV...I think I am out girls.

im just feeling really down and moody today just want to cry got some sharp pains all accross the bottom of my tummy im wondering wether to bother poas tomorrow or just leave it ive managed so far without poas i dont have the urge im feeling low enough as it is without seeing bfn :(


----------



## dachsundmom

How long have you been taking the vitex? I thought it took like 3 months, but if it is working, then :happydance:.

I love your hair in that photo; I have always wanted to be able to do that sexy hair thing like that, but mine will not cooperate. I swear it is time to do a Britney and shave this crap off and get a weave! :wacko:


----------



## Grumblebea

GM ladies. Damn it, I'm Oing......


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> wanabe- how are you feeling now?
> 
> Gr- try another brand of test!
> 
> My temp dropped again today; I knew I should've stopped after OV...I think I am out girls.
> 
> im just feeling really down and moody today just want to cry got some sharp pains all accross the bottom of my tummy im wondering wether to bother poas tomorrow or just leave it ive managed so far without poas i dont have the urge im feeling low enough as it is without seeing bfn :(Click to expand...

You are above coverline still.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> GM ladies. Damn it, I'm Oing......

Are you going to go for it or lay low?


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn my chart is ugly! IDK if I should keep temping or save my sanity!


----------



## Grumblebea

Haa, I have no choice... I have to skip atleast this cycle. Things are REAL BAD right now. :cry:


----------



## Grumblebea

Why the hell am I Oing on cd 10... Guess it's because I didn't take the EPO this cycle. Was trying to take it a little easy this cycle and Oing early. I'm here as a cheerleader for ya'll.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Haa, I have no choice... I have to skip atleast this cycle. Things are REAL BAD right now. :cry:

:hugs::hugs::cry: Piece of unsolicited advice from an old lady....I think there might be something else besides TTC that is causing stress...TTC might have brought it to the surface, but I have found over the years that things are not normally simple enough to pin it on one thing.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Damn my chart is ugly! IDK if I should keep temping or save my sanity!

i wouldnt look too much into your chart until you get closer to af haha you keep telling me off for complaining about my chart so take your own advice lol :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Oh without a doubt. I have issues with him, he is out of work at the moment (to ttc) and that too is causing stress. Then there is the regular being married and around each other so much issues. We are just hitting a big bump. It will be ok, hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Oh without a doubt. I have issues with him, he is out of work at the moment (to ttc) and that too is causing stress. Then there is the regular being married and around each other so much issues. We are just hitting a big bump. It will be ok, hopefully sooner than later.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Damn my chart is ugly! IDK if I should keep temping or save my sanity!
> 
> i wouldnt look too much into your chart until you get closer to af haha you keep telling me off for complaining about my chart so take your own advice lol :hugs:Click to expand...

With love I say this, STFU...lol. I know, I know!! I can never take my own advice. :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Damn my chart is ugly! IDK if I should keep temping or save my sanity!
> 
> i wouldnt look too much into your chart until you get closer to af haha you keep telling me off for complaining about my chart so take your own advice lol :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> With love I say this, STFU...lol. I know, I know!! I can never take my own advice. :hugs:Click to expand...

what does stfu stand for lol?


----------



## harri

dachsundmom said:


> How long have you been taking the vitex? I thought it took like 3 months, but if it is working, then :happydance:.
> 
> I love your hair in that photo; I have always wanted to be able to do that sexy hair thing like that, but mine will not cooperate. I swear it is time to do a Britney and shave this crap off and get a weave! :wacko:

Just over 3 weeks now but some people say it sorts them out in the first month!!!
Any soy advice ladies? 

God I just couldn't get my hair to play ball on holiday - I looked like a scarecrow most of the time! X


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Damn my chart is ugly! IDK if I should keep temping or save my sanity!
> 
> i wouldnt look too much into your chart until you get closer to af haha you keep telling me off for complaining about my chart so take your own advice lol :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> With love I say this, STFU...lol. I know, I know!! I can never take my own advice. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> what does stfu stand for lol?Click to expand...

Seriously, lol. Shut the eff up....:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Damn my chart is ugly! IDK if I should keep temping or save my sanity!
> 
> i wouldnt look too much into your chart until you get closer to af haha you keep telling me off for complaining about my chart so take your own advice lol :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> With love I say this, STFU...lol. I know, I know!! I can never take my own advice. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> what does stfu stand for lol?Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, lol. Shut the eff up....:hugs:Click to expand...

ohhhhhhhh :rofl: ok 

why did ff give me a white circle on todays temp?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabe- did you take it at a different time or mark that you had disturbed sleep?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> wanabe- how are you feeling now?
> 
> Gr- try another brand of test!
> 
> My temp dropped again today; I knew I should've stopped after OV...I think I am out girls.

Still above coverline B! :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here are 3 more tests from this morning...2 IC's and Answer Brand
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/191e30a1-orig.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> wanabe- how are you feeling now?
> 
> Gr- try another brand of test!
> 
> My temp dropped again today; I knew I should've stopped after OV...I think I am out girls.
> 
> im just feeling really down and moody today just want to cry got some sharp pains all accross the bottom of my tummy im wondering wether to bother poas tomorrow or just leave it ive managed so far without poas i dont have the urge im feeling low enough as it is without seeing bfn :(Click to expand...

I've been having the same type of cramps Laura!:hugs: Don't despair!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabe- did you take it at a different time or mark that you had disturbed sleep?

i put sleep deprived


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> wanabe- how are you feeling now?
> 
> Gr- try another brand of test!
> 
> My temp dropped again today; I knew I should've stopped after OV...I think I am out girls.
> 
> im just feeling really down and moody today just want to cry got some sharp pains all accross the bottom of my tummy im wondering wether to bother poas tomorrow or just leave it ive managed so far without poas i dont have the urge im feeling low enough as it is without seeing bfn :(Click to expand...
> 
> You are above coverline still.Click to expand...

^^^^WSS:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Damn my chart is ugly! IDK if I should keep temping or save my sanity!
> 
> i wouldnt look too much into your chart until you get closer to af haha you keep telling me off for complaining about my chart so take your own advice lol :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> With love I say this, STFU...lol. I know, I know!! I can never take my own advice. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> what does stfu stand for lol?Click to expand...

Shut the F up! :rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here is a better shot.....https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/c967feb8-orig.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> Here are 3 more tests from this morning...2 IC's and Answer Brand
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/191e30a1-orig.jpg

wow its so much darker today :happydance:
im soo scared to test especially now i have had another temp drop :(


----------



## wanabeamama

i really dont know what the hell is wrong with me im at work and really feel like im going to burst out into tears any minuit i just want to go home and pull the covers over my head and cry i have really lost my appitite i think maby its pms and the withch is coming early :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer- I love the progression!

wanabe- if you put sleep deprived, that is why you have your open circle...FF is basically discarding the temp.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> i really dont know what the hell is wrong with me im at work and really feel like im going to burst out into tears any minuit i just want to go home and pull the covers over my head and cry i have really lost my appitite i think maby its pms and the withch is coming early :cry:

I've been like that too. Yesterday I started crying over something on the damn t.v.! :cry: It's the hormones at this stage of your cycle!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Mer- I love the progression!
> 
> wanabe- if you put sleep deprived, that is why you have your open circle...FF is basically discarding the temp.

oh ok i put sleep deprived cos i had a really late night do you think i should put it back to normal?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer- I love the progression!
> 
> wanabe- if you put sleep deprived, that is why you have your open circle...FF is basically discarding the temp.

^^^WSS...and as long as you get 3 hours of sleep you should be good to go. If not then there is a site where it will adjust your temp if you take it a bit earlier or later than normal so that it is correct...Here is the link:
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## dachsundmom

^WSS. Take out the sleep deprived and just mark it in the notes for yourself. I really only get up to temp at the same time for the first few and then I use the adjuster from there. Makes life much easier.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

BTW...My temp went up again today...98.89..Is it stupid that I am still temping? TBH..I am terrified!


----------



## harri

Looks positive on ic but neg on smiley! Sucks!!!

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/eb2a3370.jpg


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> Looks positive on ic but neg on smiley! Sucks!!!
> 
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/eb2a3370.jpg

It looks so dark though Harri!! 

Here is mine from today, and I don't have any other brands, trying to use these up. 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0010.jpg

Left is Test, Right is Control


----------



## harri

That is the darkest line i've ever seen Mammag!!! 

Hopefully I'll get a smile tomorrow lol! We're doing every other day sex and have been for a month now, im gonna catch this mother even if it kills me!! X


----------



## mammag

Oh and I couldn't temp this morning cuz I didn't go to bed till 5AM and I had a little bit to drink last night, lol, or a lot... I feel like crap today though, won't be drinking again for a long long time.


----------



## harri

Lol!!!! Have you had twinges yet? Xx


----------



## mammag

Lol, I can't feel anything but this ridiculous hangover.


----------



## wanabeamama

im finally home from work and i stopped off to buy some tests :( why the hell am i so scared to test ? For the last 2hrs ive had constant pain right down the bottom with the odd stabbing over to the right side and feel kind of full bladder without needing the loo if you know what i mean?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> im finally home from work and i stopped off to buy some tests :( why the hell am i so scared to test ? For the last 2hrs ive had constant pain right down the bottom with the odd stabbing over to the right side and feel kind of full bladder without needing the loo if you know what i mean?

I was scared too! You just have to do it. I am going to sound like a broken record...same symptoms as well....but mine are on left side.


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> im finally home from work and i stopped off to buy some tests :( why the hell am i so scared to test ? For the last 2hrs ive had constant pain right down the bottom with the odd stabbing over to the right side and feel kind of full bladder without needing the loo if you know what i mean?
> 
> I was scared too! You just have to do it. I am going to sound like a broken record...same symptoms as well....but mine are on left side.Click to expand...

all i could get was 2 cheap suermarket brand tests and 1 clear blue digi that i dont want to use unless i see a good 2nd line im just soooosooooo scared i just know its gona be bfn :(


----------



## wanabeamama

why the hell did i do it :cry: BFFN i hate my stupid body why cant it just make me pregnant no more testing ive had enough:cry:


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> why the hell did i do it :cry: BFFN i hate my stupid body why cant it just make me pregnant no more testing ive had enough:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> why the hell did i do it :cry: BFFN i hate my stupid body why cant it just make me pregnant no more testing ive had enough:cry:

Aww...honey:hugs: You are only 10DPO and not everyone gets a + until later...Don't get so down on yourself. Remember the other day when I talked myself into testing and it was :bfn:? Then later that day after holding my pee for 3 hours I got my first :bfp:? How long did you hold your pee..any test this early would be super faint even with concentrated pee....


----------



## wanabeamama

only about 1n a half hrs but it was very dark orange but the test was just as white as snow :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Do you mind posting a picture of the test? Pretty please?


----------



## harri

WSS^^^^^


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls....I want a pic too! I have been standing on a car lot all day with DH; don't ask, this saga will continue too. He just started a spreadsheet!


----------



## wanabeamama

i threw it in the bin already :( there really was nothing there :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Hi girls....I want a pic too! I have been standing on a car lot all day with DH; don't ask, this saga will continue too. He just started a spreadsheet!

A spreadsheet! Oh dear!:dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls....I want a pic too! I have been standing on a car lot all day with DH; don't ask, this saga will continue too. He just started a spreadsheet!
> 
> A spreadsheet! Oh dear!:dohh:Click to expand...

Yes...over $60 more a month in payments than we make now on his car, lol. Now he's talking about trading mine, which doesn't make a lot of sense to me bc it is newer and paid off, lol.

Mer- stop temping. Enjoy being pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls....I want a pic too! I have been standing on a car lot all day with DH; don't ask, this saga will continue too. He just started a spreadsheet!
> 
> A spreadsheet! Oh dear!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...over $60 more a month in payments than we make now on his car, lol. Now he's talking about trading mine, which doesn't make a lot of sense to me bc it is newer and paid off, lol.
> 
> Mer- stop temping. Enjoy being pregnant. :hugs:Click to expand...

I can't help it...I want to see my temp continue to rise till after AF is due...kwim? It's like still testing...I need to see that dark line....:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

When was AF due?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> When was AF due?

AF should be due Friday the 22nd...My luteal phase is 16 days. I am just so paranoid...and terrified..It's just so early....


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> When was AF due?
> 
> AF should be due Friday the 22nd...My luteal phase is 16 days. I am just so paranoid...and terrified..It's just so early....Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: I understand. Part of the early testing curse.


----------



## wanabeamama

i hate tests :(


----------



## harri

I hate opks! Feel your pain! :hugs: xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> i hate tests :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> I hate opks! Feel your pain! :hugs: xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> When was AF due?
> 
> AF should be due Friday the 22nd...My luteal phase is 16 days. I am just so paranoid...and terrified..It's just so early....Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: you will be just fine your bubba just couldnt wait to tell mummy it was there :)


----------



## wanabeamama

group hug :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> group hug :hugs: :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Awww, sorry you had a bfn wananbe :hugs: I know how hard it is to see them :( 

Mer, I don't blame you!! I temped the whole time too!!


----------



## mammag

Just picked a good word for you on FB mer :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Just bc I can, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

ok its almost time for me to go to bed i will pee tomorrow and then post the bfn for you lets see what my stupid temp doe in the morning maby go up a tiny bit? We shall see


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> ok its almost time for me to go to bed i will pee tomorrow and then post the bfn for you lets see what my stupid temp doe in the morning maby go up a tiny bit? We shall see

Good Night :hugs: May the morning bring you two pink lines!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> ok its almost time for me to go to bed i will pee tomorrow and then post the bfn for you lets see what my stupid temp doe in the morning maby go up a tiny bit? We shall see
> 
> Good Night :hugs: May the morning bring you two pink lines!!!Click to expand...

thank you :hugs: if only........ My dreams would come true x


----------



## wanabeamama

just been looking at my chart it go's up down up down up down if the pattern carries on it will go up tomorrow and so on until it go's down on cd14 for af on cd15 :( 

anywho good night girls its 11:30pm and im shattered oh is in a mood cos im going to bed lol 
ps i just took my bra off to go to bed and ahhhhhhh the titty monsters are back lol


----------



## mammag

Titty Monsters :haha:


----------



## mammag

My boobs are hurting too, hope that means I ovulated already!! I hate this not temping crap!! It's making me crazy!!! Am going to temp in the morning though for sure, hopefully it will be up, all I need is ONE high temp to know I've O'ed.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Just picked a good word for you on FB mer :)

I saw that! Now here's a whole damn bowl of cookies! :munch: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, no more POAS until Monday for me, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 236116
> 
> 
> View attachment 236120
> 
> 
> View attachment 236121
> 
> 
> View attachment 236123
> 
> 
> Just bc I can, lol.

What's that on pic number 2? The first test without the negative setting?:shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> ok its almost time for me to go to bed i will pee tomorrow and then post the bfn for you lets see what my stupid temp doe in the morning maby go up a tiny bit? We shall see
> 
> Good Night :hugs: May the morning bring you two pink lines!!!Click to expand...

^^^^WSS! FX'd! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Second from the top or the second to the bottom? The bottom one had a weird dye thing.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Second from the top or the second to the bottom? The bottom one had a weird dye thing.

Second from the top....


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK. I really for a minute thought I saw something and IRL you can; but, it is too early and I've had my temp drop over the last two days.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

That could be implantation...just saying....


----------



## dachsundmom

I thought implantation was a one day dip?


----------



## mammag

You should look on FF, implantation dips can last for several days!! And 5 dpo is wayyyy to early for a dip to be any big deal at all!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> You should look on FF, implantation dips can last for several days!! And 5 dpo is wayyyy to early for a dip to be any big deal at all!!

^^^^WSS...Anything is possible though!!!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks girls! But I am not about to start chart comparing, that is when the real madness will begin for me, lol. Dear God, I think DH decided what to do about his car.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

UH oh!


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, kinda...he wants to but the new one, but IDK which one of us is losing their existing cars, lol.:wacko:

Ladies, I really think I don't get the BFP this cycle, I am heading into the world of IUI. :cry:


----------



## mammag

I'm scared of IUI :( We have to get our :bfp:'s this cycle Dmom!!! I have a super good feeling about this month, almost a gut instinct, it's like no way I've ever felt before, I know I'm worried about not O'ing, but in my heart I feel content, almost relaxed, like I may have finally done it, but I don't wanna get pregnant without you!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I am terrified of IUI too...I was given a success rate not much higher than a natural BFP, but IDK what else to do. This unexplained stuff is a joke, lol. Not in a funny way.

If this feeling better than your full moon one, I'll go with it, lol!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I am terrified of IUI too...I was given a success rate not much higher than a natural BFP, but IDK what else to do. This unexplained stuff is a joke, lol. Not in a funny way.
> 
> If this feeling better than your full moon one, I'll go with it, lol!!!:hugs::hugs:

I totally still ovulated on the full moon this month too!! I was actually looking back through my charts and I always ovulate right on the full moon, which is a little weird, I was excited about ovulating on the full moon, but this feeling is different, it's a calm feeling, like... IDK, it's hard to explain!


----------



## mammag

Ohhh, Mer, I should ask you! Did you "feel" any different this month? Not physically, but like in your mind/heart? Did you think you were pregnant? Feel like you were or weren't? I need details!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I almost asked Mer for symptoms, but then I'd get kicked out of the club, lol.

So, you only OV on full moons and I only do it on a Monday? lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, full moons and mondays!!! I wonder what day you were born on? They say the day you were born is your fertile day as an adult!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I almost asked Mer for symptoms, but then I'd get kicked out of the club, lol.
> 
> So, you only OV on full moons and I only do it on a Monday? lol

And we know her symptoms, she was viciously ill, lol, I wanna know her feelings.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, full moons and mondays!!! I wonder what day you were born on? They say the day you were born is your fertile day as an adult!

Sunday, lol. I just looked.


----------



## mammag

Lol, well if you O on monday then super fertile on Sunday!! :)


----------



## mammag

Well DH is wanting to leave now :( Guess I won't be on for a couple days. Good Luck girls!!! I'll miss you all!!


----------



## MrsStutler

Evening ladies,

Wannabe~ Got my Fxd for you still!
Mammag~ We'll miss you too!:hugs:

Looks like everybody is still in the waiting zone, boo...I have some good feelings about this cycle for us, let's get that BFP number going up, up and up!
Everything is fantabulous here, besides feeling hung over every morning without the fun of the party. Now I can't wait until September when we can find out which half of the family is right! I think we are all about 50/50 right now, most of my family was thinking girl and most of his family is thinking boy.

Love y'all and goodnight!!!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Well DH is wanting to leave now :( Guess I won't be on for a couple days. Good Luck girls!!! I'll miss you all!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Get to wherever you are going safely!


----------



## wanabeamama

looks like its game over for me :'( got up to test bfn then when i whiped bright red spotting (watery) 
temp only whent up to 36.77 but i went back to sleep for a couple of hrs and when i woke up and temped again it was 37.03 but im still getting this really sharp pain every now and again along with stupd af cramps :(
im only 11dpo af isnt due till 15dpo :'(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> looks like its game over for me :'( got up to test bfn then when i whiped bright red spotting (watery)
> temp only whent up to 36.77 but i went back to sleep for a couple of hrs and when i woke up and temped again it was 37.03 but im still getting this really sharp pain every now and again along with stupd af cramps :(
> im only 11dpo af isnt due till 15dpo :'(

:cry::cry: If I said implant bleed will you want to get on a plane a throttle me?


----------



## wanabeamama

i really really hope your right, i just checked inside and it was just grey/pale brown cm :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> i really really hope your right, i just checked inside and it was just grey/pale brown cm :shrug:

That's not a bad thing...does AF normally start out like that for you?


----------



## wanabeamama

i usually get dark brown spotting from 12 _13dpo at the earliest i only get red spotting the morning of af


----------



## USAFKnineWife

It could very well be implantation spotting honey! I am so sorry that you are sad. :cry:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

B-looks by the temp rise today that you very well had an implantation dip yesterday!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> B-looks by the temp rise today that you very well had an implantation dip yesterday!:thumbup:

My temp was actually even higher. But, I put it lower bc the higher one scared me. It really was 98.57, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> B-looks by the temp rise today that you very well had an implantation dip yesterday!:thumbup:
> 
> My temp was actually even higher. But, I put it lower bc the higher one scared me. It really was 98.57, lol.Click to expand...

Did you take it at the right time to get the 98.57? If so then you need to put that in there...that way you will know when they continue to rise.....I really think that was an ID yesterday.....


----------



## dachsundmom

I always use the adjuster on the weekends...that is when I woke up to pee. Lol. I put it in the notes and figured I could change it after I see tomorrow's temp.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I always use the adjuster on the weekends...that is when I woke up to pee. Lol. I put it in the notes and figured I could change it after I see tomorrow's temp.

Oh ok..I see...I love that adjuster!!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I always use the adjuster on the weekends...that is when I woke up to pee. Lol. I put it in the notes and figured I could change it after I see tomorrow's temp.
> 
> Oh ok..I see...I love that adjuster!!Click to expand...

I use it quite a bit, TBH. lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I always use the adjuster on the weekends...that is when I woke up to pee. Lol. I put it in the notes and figured I could change it after I see tomorrow's temp.
> 
> Oh ok..I see...I love that adjuster!!Click to expand...
> 
> I use it quite a bit, TBH. lolClick to expand...

I had to use it this morning cause I woke up at 6 am instead of 7 to pee...it was either get up and pee or pee my bed!:haha:


----------



## harri

Well my opk didn't even have a second line today! I have no spotting just ewcm! Arghhh! X


----------



## dachsundmom

harri- EWCM is a good sign!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> harri- EWCM is a good sign!

^^^WSS:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer- when does a pregnant temp level off?


----------



## harri

I've had ewcm for weeks now lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer- when does a pregnant temp level off?

Good question....I have no freaking clue...this is the highest temp I have seen so far with temping overall...so I dunno:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mer- when does a pregnant temp level off?
> 
> Good question....I have no freaking clue...this is the highest temp I have seen so far with temping overall...so I dunno:shrug:Click to expand...

We need to find out bc I assume at somepoint it will drop a little and I don't want you to get scared.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

True....


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't find anything, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I just asked over at 1st Tri. to see if anyone knew...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I found this on a website when I asked Dr. Google:
*
When you are in the first two weeks of your cycle your body temperature will be slightly lower, generally in the 97 to 97.5 degree range. However, once you begin ovulating you should expect your temperature to rise .4 to .6 degrees. If you are charting your basal body temperature then you should be able to tell when this happens. If you become pregnant then your body temperature will remain slightly higher for the rest of your pregnancy. So, once you become pregnant you should not anticipate a drop in body temperature.*


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So does that mean that my temp will stay in the high 98's??


----------



## wanabeamama

its not looking good for me i really feel like af is about to burst out of me :( i have NEVER been early before why now :( oh keps trying to get me in bed and i have been putting him off for days but i promised tonight ir really dont want to i just want to curl up in a ball n sulk :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

I'm sorry wannabe :hugs: Wish we could make it all better!


----------



## MrsStutler

Good afternoon everybody!
USAFkninewife~ I wish I would have continued temping...then I'd have an answer for ya! I've seen some other ladies on the forum that were concerned about temp dips/fluctuations in early pregnancy and the general consensus was that it might fluctuate lower and higher but it will stay elevated the whole time.

So I swore I would not be one of those "hormonal pregnant women" but so help me I am about ready to murder my poor DH...just him...nobody else is ticking me off but he is. The kicker is, he didn't do anything!:dohh: :wacko: I just want to be mad at him! I hate feeling this way, I understand in my head that I should not be mad but I just can't get my emotions to line up with that thinking. This is exactly why I couldn't take hormonal birth control...makes me nuttier than squirrel poo. I think I might have to bring home a 6 pack of his favorite beer to make it up to him. Poor thing is in for a rough ride:haha:
On the brighter side, I didn't wake up feeling hung over this morning! Yay!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> Good afternoon everybody!
> USAFkninewife~ I wish I would have continued temping...then I'd have an answer for ya! I've seen some other ladies on the forum that were concerned about temp dips/fluctuations in early pregnancy and the general consensus was that it might fluctuate lower and higher but it will stay elevated the whole time.
> 
> So I swore I would not be one of those "hormonal pregnant women" but so help me I am about ready to murder my poor DH...just him...nobody else is ticking me off but he is. The kicker is, he didn't do anything!:dohh: :wacko: I just want to be mad at him! I hate feeling this way, I understand in my head that I should not be mad but I just can't get my emotions to line up with that thinking. This is exactly why I couldn't take hormonal birth control...makes me nuttier than squirrel poo. I think I might have to bring home a 6 pack of his favorite beer to make it up to him. Poor thing is in for a rough ride:haha:

I totally snapped on dh the other day...I made some shit up in my head...totally unrealistic and just snapped...Poor guy....We have been through this more than once so he is used to it.:winkwink:


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> its not looking good for me i really feel like af is about to burst out of me :( i have NEVER been early before why now :( oh keps trying to get me in bed and i have been putting him off for days but i promised tonight ir really dont want to i just want to curl up in a ball n sulk :(

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## harri

I think I am going to give up on all of this. It's fair to say that my body doesn't even want to Ov let alone get pregnant. I'm finding it really difficult. 
I'm sorry for bringing so much negativity to this thread, I think I am going to take a break for a while and come back when my body decides to work.... 

Thanks for all your help lovely ladies :thumbup: XX


----------



## MrsStutler

harri said:


> I think I am going to give up on all of this. It's fair to say that my body doesn't even want to Ov let alone get pregnant. I'm finding it really difficult.
> I'm sorry for bringing so much negativity to this thread, I think I am going to take a break for a while and come back when my body decides to work....
> 
> Thanks for all your help lovely ladies :thumbup: XX

We are always here if you need us!:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> I think I am going to give up on all of this. It's fair to say that my body doesn't even want to Ov let alone get pregnant. I'm finding it really difficult.
> I'm sorry for bringing so much negativity to this thread, I think I am going to take a break for a while and come back when my body decides to work....
> 
> Thanks for all your help lovely ladies :thumbup: XX
> 
> We are always here if you need us!:hugs:Click to expand...

^^^WSS...I am so sorry that you feel that way.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> So does that mean that my temp will stay in the high 98's??

IDK if it means that or above coverline, TBH.


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabe- :hugs: he can jerk it off...don't do it if you don't feel up to it; you have a lifetime together for sex!

harri-:hugs: you do what's best for you, but you'd better come say hi every now and then!

Kayla- go buy the beer and just keep your fridge stocked.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> I think I am going to give up on all of this. It's fair to say that my body doesn't even want to Ov let alone get pregnant. I'm finding it really difficult.
> I'm sorry for bringing so much negativity to this thread, I think I am going to take a break for a while and come back when my body decides to work....
> 
> Thanks for all your help lovely ladies :thumbup: XX

nooooooooooooo harri dont leave :cry: your the only one thats awake at the same time as me lol :( :hugs: :hugs: can we fb? X


----------



## harri

I'm still going to stalk you guys all day everyday just not bombard you will all my crap!!!! :) xx


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabe- :hugs: he can jerk it off...don't do it if you don't feel up to it; you have a lifetime together for sex!
> 
> harri-:hugs: you do what's best for you, but you'd better come say hi every now and then!
> 
> Kayla- go buy the beer and just keep your fridge stocked.:haha:

i just told him there was a little blood thismorning and he said ok leave it then,
ive gone clear again but getting a few cramps i wish it would either come or go n not just linger :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> I'm still going to stalk you guys all day everyday just not bombard you will all my crap!!!! :) xx

i think you should go back to your doctor they cant leave you like this its not fair :( :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS...you aren't bombarding us with crap. But if it is too much for you, I totally understand.


----------



## harri

I wrote the below post but didn't post it because I had a revelation that I was clutching at straws and sounding like a whinger lol I have the camera in my uterus in 10 days so we'll see what that brings. I'm also going to try Soy! 

Here was my original post:

I decided to do some research. I think I could have missed my surge:

Here's my OPK from Friday 6pm
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/d95712e2.jpg
Here's my OPK from Saturday 5pm
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/eb2a3370.jpg

Here are other Positive CB Smilies (I think my line is similar)
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/3716776442_ae108772b1_o.jpg
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/fa87dcc5.jpg

Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri my clear blue digis look like that arround ov but when i havnt ovyet its totally blank and only has a line after and during ov maby you did ov :)


----------



## harri

Maybe I am ovulating today, who knows! Look at me sharing my crap again :rofl: x


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you're in good shape harri!


----------



## waiting2c

Morning ladies... hope you have all had/are having a great weekend. 

Was just wondering, did you guys all meet and get to know each other on this thread?


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Morning ladies... hope you have all had/are having a great weekend.
> 
> Was just wondering, did you guys all meet and get to know each other on this thread?

Hi! Some of us started on a thread we had going two cycles ago on TWW; we quickly realized we were getting crazy with the SS and jumped to this one on TTC one cycle ago; got a few newbies there and lost some.

Just recently BnB moved us here bc the thread got so big, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Maybe I am ovulating today, who knows! Look at me sharing my crap again :rofl: x

was friday the last opk? If so i really think you could have ov'd today :) just keep temping n dont miss any,

and keep on sharing with us thats what were here for WE WANT YOUR CRAP lol i got everything crossed that you ov today :) xx :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Lol - it is a rather impressive thread!
Cool, was only wondering as you all seemed to know each other so well, and are so awesomely supportive of each other.


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I am ovulating today, who knows! Look at me sharing my crap again :rofl: x
> 
> was friday the last opk? If so i really think you could have ov'd today :) just keep temping n dont miss any,
> 
> and keep on sharing with us thats what were here for WE WANT YOUR CRAP lol i got everything crossed that you ov today :) xx :hugs:Click to expand...

harri- you cannot leave me with all of the crazies! :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Lol - it is a rather impressive thread!
> Cool, was only wondering as you all seemed to know each other so well, and are so awesomely supportive of each other.

Thanks! It is a tight little group and I can see why it might be intimidating for someone to jump in, so kudos for doing so! And welcome again!!!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> Lol - it is a rather impressive thread!
> Cool, was only wondering as you all seemed to know each other so well, and are so awesomely supportive of each other.

stick around so we can get to know you too :)) this thread moves quick tho so check in at least twice a day :)


----------



## waiting2c

I def plan to stick around, this whole TTC thing is hard work and frustrating at times, being able to talk and hear how others are getting on helps keep the sanity I reckon!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I am ovulating today, who knows! Look at me sharing my crap again :rofl: x
> 
> was friday the last opk? If so i really think you could have ov'd today :) just keep temping n dont miss any,
> 
> and keep on sharing with us thats what were here for WE WANT YOUR CRAP lol i got everything crossed that you ov today :) xx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> harri- you cannot leave me with all of the crazies! :cry:Click to expand...

ha :rofl: dmom your the crazy one hahaha


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> I def plan to stick around, this whole TTC thing is hard work and frustrating at times, being able to talk and hear how others are getting on helps keep the sanity I reckon!

it is frustrating and i dont venture of this thread its to crazy "out there" (on the rest of bnb) these girls keep it real no stupid simptom spotting and we just have fun,

and we slap eachother back into reality when needed lol


----------



## harri

No my last opk was today and there was no second line on either the ic or cb digi! Saturday was the pic with my cb digi and ic opk! 
I have left side cramps but I always have the odd cramp here and there! 

Yeah stay waiting2c, it will help spread out my crap posts lol

Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabe- I know...but, for one minute, I thought it would be fun to pretend at being sane! Lol


----------



## harri

dachsundmom said:


> wanabe- I know...but, for one minute, I thought it would be fun to pretend at being sane! Lol

:rofl: :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> No my last opk was today and there was no second line on either the ic or cb digi! Saturday was the pic with my cb digi and ic opk!
> I have left side cramps but I always have the odd cramp here and there!
> 
> Yeah stay waiting2c, it will help spread out my crap posts lol
> 
> Xx

Honey, it is not crap! As much fun as we have, remember, we are all here TTC! Vent when you need to, laugh when you need to, and bitch when you need to...but don't feel that you have to go! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

wanabeamama said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> I def plan to stick around, this whole TTC thing is hard work and frustrating at times, being able to talk and hear how others are getting on helps keep the sanity I reckon!
> 
> it is frustrating and i dont venture of this thread its to crazy "out there" (on the rest of bnb) these girls keep it real no stupid simptom spotting and we just have fun,
> 
> and we slap eachother back into reality when needed lolClick to expand...


Lol, I am sure I will need a good slapping from time to time! I do love too how this forum lets you connect with people all around the world.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabe- I know...but, for one minute, I thought it would be fun to pretend at being sane! Lol

hahah you cant fool us lol


----------



## waiting2c

Aww Harri, Im not here to spread out anything. I dont think anyone has crap posts, plus if you cant vent on here where can you.... better than keeping it inside!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> wanabe- I know...but, for one minute, I thought it would be fun to pretend at being sane! Lol
> 
> hahah you cant fool us lolClick to expand...

Do you remember what STFU means? Lol :hugs::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> I def plan to stick around, this whole TTC thing is hard work and frustrating at times, being able to talk and hear how others are getting on helps keep the sanity I reckon!
> 
> it is frustrating and i dont venture of this thread its to crazy "out there" (on the rest of bnb) these girls keep it real no stupid simptom spotting and we just have fun,
> 
> and we slap eachother back into reality when needed lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, I am sure I will need a good slapping from time to time! I do love too how this forum lets you connect with people all around the world.Click to expand...

 Yup we all need a slap now and then :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> wanabe- I know...but, for one minute, I thought it would be fun to pretend at being sane! Lol
> 
> hahah you cant fool us lolClick to expand...
> 
> Do you remember what STFU means? Lol :hugs::haha:Click to expand...

eeeeeeerrrrrrrmmmmmm??????????? Oh yeah shut the fudge up :rofl:


----------



## waiting2c

Bummer... just checked and I failed to win my auction on ebay... how do I go about finding ones where I buy straight away?


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> Aww Harri, Im not here to spread out anything. I dont think anyone has crap posts, plus if you cant vent on here where can you.... better than keeping it inside!!!

^^^wss uh hu she right :wink:


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Bummer... just checked and I failed to win my auction on ebay... how do I go about finding ones where I buy straight away?

There should be able to filter to only show you 'buy it now' items


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> Bummer... just checked and I failed to win my auction on ebay... how do I go about finding ones where I buy straight away?

there an option somwere on the page for "buy now" 
what you buying?


----------



## waiting2c

want to get some opks and hpts, they are so expensive here. 1 week of opks is $30 ish here and a single hpt around $10


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> want to get some opks and hpts, they are so expensive here. 1 week of opks is $30 ish here and a single hpt around $10

try amazon you can get a pack of 100 mixed opk's soooooo cheap


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't think Amazon will ship to NZ.


----------



## waiting2c

wanabeamama said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> want to get some opks and hpts, they are so expensive here. 1 week of opks is $30 ish here and a single hpt around $10
> 
> try amazon you can get a pack of 100 mixed opk's soooooo cheapClick to expand...

Its finding ones that will ship to NZ that has been a problem too.


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> want to get some opks and hpts, they are so expensive here. 1 week of opks is $30 ish here and a single hpt around $10
> 
> try amazon you can get a pack of 100 mixed opk's soooooo cheapClick to expand...
> 
> Its finding ones that will ship to NZ that has been a problem too.Click to expand...

ohhhhh ok 
waiting2c i have added you to my siggy :)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> want to get some opks and hpts, they are so expensive here. 1 week of opks is $30 ish here and a single hpt around $10
> 
> try amazon you can get a pack of 100 mixed opk's soooooo cheapClick to expand...
> 
> Its finding ones that will ship to NZ that has been a problem too.Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhhh ok
> waiting2c i have added you to my siggy :)Click to expand...

I just tried...it says I have too many lines! :growlmad:


----------



## waiting2c

Oh, thanks so much! I need to figure out how to add people to mine. Do I just type in free text?


----------



## waiting2c

Got it, you do just type it in, cool


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> Oh, thanks so much! I need to figure out how to add people to mine. Do I just type in free text?

just go to quick links at the top and then edit signature then just add text but dont leave blank lines and big spaces


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> Got it, you do just type it in, cool

yey :) :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> want to get some opks and hpts, they are so expensive here. 1 week of opks is $30 ish here and a single hpt around $10
> 
> try amazon you can get a pack of 100 mixed opk's soooooo cheapClick to expand...
> 
> Its finding ones that will ship to NZ that has been a problem too.Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhhh ok
> waiting2c i have added you to my siggy :)Click to expand...
> 
> I just tried...it says I have too many lines! :growlmad:Click to expand...

do you have blank lines or spaces before your ff siggy? It looks like there a big space


----------



## harri

I have added you too!! :) xxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Ok, found one on ebay but will cost $40 US (so about $50 NZD) to get them here for 25. Suppose it is cheaper than here though... so far its been the only one that will ship to NZ. Shipping is $30US of that price too.


----------



## waiting2c

waiting2c said:


> Ok, found one on ebay but will cost $40 US (so about $50 NZD) to get them here for 25. Suppose it is cheaper than here though... so far its been the only one that will ship to NZ. Shipping is $30US of that price too.

Scrap that found one for 9 Pounds with free shipping a combo of both. Just brought it now just to wait for arrival.. it says 9-20 days so might miss OPKs for this cycle but nevermind.... Im so excited about it now... :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## harri

Yay :happydance: I am an opk addict! 
You have to promise to upload pics of them when you get beautiful lines! X


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks Harri! This will be my first time using them so will definitely need some expert eyes and opinions 

What is it like in the UK at the moment? Nice and warm?


----------



## harri

It's awful!!!! It's rained all weekend and it is cold!! :( 

How is Auckland? What time is it there? Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> Thanks Harri! This will be my first time using them so will definitely need some expert eyes and opinions
> 
> What is it like in the UK at the moment? Nice and warm?

it hasnt stopped raining all day :(


----------



## waiting2c

Oh stink weather! It is a beautiful sunny (although very frosty) winters day here. Its 10.30am Monday morning, im techically at work lol...


----------



## mammag

Hi Girls!!! We're HERE!!!! :) Time is an hour behind here!! Wondering what I should do with my temp? I get to temp in the morning!! I know I'll still have no idea when I O'ed, but at least I'll know I did!!!

Harri, I'm afraid I can't let you leave :gun: Once your in, you're in for life.... :haha:

Going to get some Cajun food, be back shortly!!


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> Hi Girls!!! We're HERE!!!! :) Time is an hour behind here!! Wondering what I should do with my temp? I get to temp in the morning!! I know I'll still have no idea when I O'ed, but at least I'll know I did!!!
> 
> Harri, I'm afraid I can't let you leave :gun: Once your in, you're in for life.... :haha:
> 
> Going to get some Cajun food, be back shortly!!

Hope its not too forward of me to jump on in here lol. So you are back in your own place now just you guys? That willl be so very nice I imagine after living with others for a week or so. How come you are an hour behind there? The whole time difference thing confuses me sometimes lol (yes I am a little bit blonde)


----------



## harri

Can you wake up an hour later? It's an excuse to lie in :rofl:
I'm going nowhere! I am laying with a pillow under my butt on my phone at midnight, I thunk only you guys won't think I'm crazy!!! Xxx


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls I'm back! Were in the car on our way home. Iv spent the last hour (almost) catching up on all that I have missed. I still have about another half an hour car ride ahead of me so that gives me time to catch up and chat before I get home and pass out lol
The kids are passed out in the back seat
We went on 3 hikes up in the mountians over the last 2 days. It was SO pretty but I'm SO tired.
I hope that this weekend (hiking and messed up sleep schedule) doesn't mess with my ovulation

I need to shower, POAS and temp like as soon as I walk in the door lol


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Icca! Glad your weekend away was good, guess now you could use a weekend to recover from your weekend huh!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I am ovulating today, who knows! Look at me sharing my crap again :rofl: x
> 
> was friday the last opk? If so i really think you could have ov'd today :) just keep temping n dont miss any,
> 
> and keep on sharing with us thats what were here for WE WANT YOUR CRAP lol i got everything crossed that you ov today :) xx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> harri- you cannot leave me with all of the crazies! :cry:Click to expand...

Who you calling crazy!! :gun: :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I'm gone 2 hours cause our power went out and ya'll have got like 8 pages! Impressive!!!!


----------



## Icca19

Words can't even describe how exhausted I'm am! Lol
Oh and did I mention that I started to get a sore throat the night before we left. The first night. In the woods was rough. That cold mountian are killed me! By Saturday I was coughing and couldn't swallow anything. Iv spent all day blowing my nose nose (it hurts) and this car ride home iv used almost a wholw roll of toilet paper blowing my nose :-(

Sorry for the little rant. I spent the weekend sick and didn't complain, I toughed it out! Lol I knew DH didn't want to hear it and I didn't want to be a bother ya know

Oh! Waiting2C I added you to my siggy.....welcome!


----------



## Icca19

Lol I was gone for 2 days....a lot can happen on this thread in 2 days

I'm impressed with myself for reading it all lol and not just asking you girls what I missed


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Hi Girls!!! We're HERE!!!! :) Time is an hour behind here!! Wondering what I should do with my temp? I get to temp in the morning!! I know I'll still have no idea when I O'ed, but at least I'll know I did!!!
> 
> Harri, I'm afraid I can't let you leave :gun: Once your in, you're in for life.... :haha:
> 
> Going to get some Cajun food, be back shortly!!

YAY! Grace is back!!! SO where exactly are you in Louisiana? 

^^^WSS Harri....We're a gang!! No leaving here! :gun:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls!!! We're HERE!!!! :) Time is an hour behind here!! Wondering what I should do with my temp? I get to temp in the morning!! I know I'll still have no idea when I O'ed, but at least I'll know I did!!!
> 
> Harri, I'm afraid I can't let you leave :gun: Once your in, you're in for life.... :haha:
> 
> Going to get some Cajun food, be back shortly!!
> 
> Hope its not too forward of me to jump on in here lol. So you are back in your own place now just you guys? That willl be so very nice I imagine after living with others for a week or so. How come you are an hour behind there? The whole time difference thing confuses me sometimes lol (yes I am a little bit blonde)Click to expand...


She's in my time zone now!!! WOOT! WOOT!


----------



## waiting2c

Cool  So what time is it for you guys at the mo then?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> Cool  So what time is it for you guys at the mo then?

For me it is 6:34 p.m. (Central Standard Time)


----------



## waiting2c

Ahk... so you are 17 hours behind me... Im on the countdown till lunchtime lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> Ahk... so you are 17 hours behind me... Im on the countdown till lunchtime lol

I just put dinner in the oven about 45 minutes ago...


----------



## waiting2c

Nice  We might be eating at the same time then, just different meal types lol.

Lol knowing the time differences now explains why this thread is so quiet in my afternoons.. i did wonder why that was, but you guys will all be sleeping.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> Nice  We might be eating at the same time then, just different meal types lol.
> 
> Lol knowing the time differences now explains why this thread is so quiet in my afternoons.. i did wonder why that was, but you guys will all be sleeping.

So what are you having for lunch? I made baked chicken with rice and cheddar garlic biscuits...now to see if I can actually eat it without getting sick:cry:


----------



## waiting2c

USAFKnineWife said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Nice  We might be eating at the same time then, just different meal types lol.
> 
> Lol knowing the time differences now explains why this thread is so quiet in my afternoons.. i did wonder why that was, but you guys will all be sleeping.
> 
> So what are you having for lunch? I made baked chicken with rice and cheddar garlic biscuits...now to see if I can actually eat it without getting sick:cry:Click to expand...

Mmmmmm that sounds really yummy! I hope you dont feel sick eating it!

I have a Pastrami cheese and relish sandwhich that I am going to put in the sandwhich press and sit in the sunshine to eat.


----------



## Icca19

Well its about 8 pm here
I just got both the kidos in the shower, now its DHs turn....then me. Ah its going to be great!
My poor shower is going to need scrubbed after lol

I'm. Thinking about making something to eat myself. 
USAwife those biscuits sound yummy! 
Waiting2c your afternoon sunshine sounds better lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Nice  We might be eating at the same time then, just different meal types lol.
> 
> Lol knowing the time differences now explains why this thread is so quiet in my afternoons.. i did wonder why that was, but you guys will all be sleeping.
> 
> So what are you having for lunch? I made baked chicken with rice and cheddar garlic biscuits...now to see if I can actually eat it without getting sick:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Mmmmmm that sounds really yummy! I hope you dont feel sick eating it!
> 
> I have a Pastrami cheese and relish sandwhich that I am going to put in the sandwhich press and sit in the sunshine to eat.Click to expand...

I didn't eat much of it...I didn't even attempt to even eat the chicken. I made some corn too so I ate a little rice and corn until I just couldn't anymore.:cry: At least I ate something...


----------



## waiting2c

USAFKnineWife said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Nice  We might be eating at the same time then, just different meal types lol.
> 
> Lol knowing the time differences now explains why this thread is so quiet in my afternoons.. i did wonder why that was, but you guys will all be sleeping.
> 
> So what are you having for lunch? I made baked chicken with rice and cheddar garlic biscuits...now to see if I can actually eat it without getting sick:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Mmmmmm that sounds really yummy! I hope you dont feel sick eating it!
> 
> I have a Pastrami cheese and relish sandwhich that I am going to put in the sandwhich press and sit in the sunshine to eat.Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't eat much of it...I didn't even attempt to even eat the chicken. I made some corn too so I ate a little rice and corn until I just couldn't anymore.:cry: At least I ate something...Click to expand...

:cry: Oh, thats not good! you feeling sick all day or just the evenings? Guess at least you did manage to eat something, cant be pleasant :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Nice  We might be eating at the same time then, just different meal types lol.
> 
> Lol knowing the time differences now explains why this thread is so quiet in my afternoons.. i did wonder why that was, but you guys will all be sleeping.
> 
> So what are you having for lunch? I made baked chicken with rice and cheddar garlic biscuits...now to see if I can actually eat it without getting sick:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Mmmmmm that sounds really yummy! I hope you dont feel sick eating it!
> 
> I have a Pastrami cheese and relish sandwhich that I am going to put in the sandwhich press and sit in the sunshine to eat.Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't eat much of it...I didn't even attempt to even eat the chicken. I made some corn too so I ate a little rice and corn until I just couldn't anymore.:cry: At least I ate something...Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: Oh, thats not good! you feeling sick all day or just the evenings? Guess at least you did manage to eat something, cant be pleasant :hugs:Click to expand...

To be honest...I don't really mind at all...it makes me feel more secure kwim?


----------



## waiting2c

Yeah I do. Did you feel the same way previous times?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

To be honest...I don't really remember...I know that I didn't have morning sickness with my tiny terrorist...my 8 year old son though I got nausea ONE time. With the girls...I just can't remember...it was soo long ago....


----------



## waiting2c

Hmmmmm interesting  Hope it doesnt last too too long though.

Right i've got a client meeting now so will catch you gals all later on/tomorrow 

Have a great evening


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> Hmmmmm interesting  Hope it doesnt last too too long though.
> 
> Right i've got a client meeting now so will catch you gals all later on/tomorrow
> 
> Have a great evening

Have a great rest of the day!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi ladies!

mammag- gld you made it there and Mer, I am glad you are feeling sick! IFKWIM!!!

I really feel out for the month; should've gotten a positive by now.


----------



## dachsundmom

I mean, you got your BFP the day after your temp dip; my temp went up today, so in theory, the test should be positive? Right?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> mammag- gld you made it there and Mer, I am glad you are feeling sick! IFKWIM!!!
> 
> I really feel out for the month; should've gotten a positive by now.

Yes IKWYM...6DPO is too early B!!!! You know this! Do not give in to the doubt!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I know, I know!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I mean, you got your BFP the day after your temp dip; my temp went up today, so in theory, the test should be positive? Right?

Not necessarily...Not everyone has enough HCG in their systems to show up that early....:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I mean, you got your BFP the day after your temp dip; my temp went up today, so in theory, the test should be positive? Right?
> 
> Not necessarily...Not everyone has enough HCG in their systems to show up that early....:hugs:Click to expand...

Alright, I will regroup here, lol. :hugs:

But, I am telling you now...IDK how long that will last!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I mean, you got your BFP the day after your temp dip; my temp went up today, so in theory, the test should be positive? Right?
> 
> Not necessarily...Not everyone has enough HCG in their systems to show up that early....:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Alright, I will regroup here, lol. :hugs:
> 
> But, I am telling you now...IDK how long that will last!Click to expand...

Well then you are damn lucky to have me here to give you a swift kick in the ass when you need it...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, duh!!!


----------



## Icca19

Aww dmom I'm here to help ya get back on track if you should get the BFN blues

Honestly your chart looks wonderful!  don't stress everyone is different, everyones levels are different...but you know that


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Aww dmom I'm here to help ya get back on track if you should get the BFN blues
> 
> Honestly your chart looks wonderful!  don't stress everyone is different, everyones levels are different...but you know that

:hugs::hugs: That's the sad part, I do know all of this! I think it's just bc if it doesn't work this cycle then I have to accept the fact that the next one will be IUI and I really didn't want to go down that road.

I also kick myself a lot bc I am adopted and I can't believe that I have not started the adoption process vs. going through all of this, lol. :wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

ARGHHH!!!!!!!! Was the site down for anyone else?? It took forever to get back on here and it is going soooo slow..


----------



## waiting2c

Yup, I just got back to the office and it wouldnt let me in :-( It seems to do this most days around this time though.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

It only ever happens at night time...I dunno..I am about to head to bed....as soon as True Blood is over...lol


----------



## waiting2c

USAFKnineWife said:


> It only ever happens at night time...I dunno..I am about to head to bed....as soon as True Blood is over...lol

Lol, enjoy! Good night


----------



## wanabeamama

well ive had a bit of a temp rise but some more pink spotting last night i had ewcm????? Wtf is going on :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> well ive had a bit of a temp rise but some more pink spotting last night i had ewcm????? Wtf is going on :(

You're chart looks good and the spotting I wouldn't get too concerned about.


----------



## wanabeamama

im just clutching at straws i think :( altho my boobs really hurt today they usually stop hurting 5days before af i think this is the hardest part of the cycle for me from 11dpo onwards :/
ff has given me 62points on the pregnancy symptoms????


----------



## wanabeamama

dmom on your siggy you have a big space above your ff avatar it should be were the black line is, that may be why it says you have too many lines :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't do any of the symptoms on FF; plays with my head too much. 

I had another temp drop this morning and IDK if I should be worried or not now, lol.


----------



## harri

wannabeamama - your chart looks great today!!! If you look at your previous chart it started to drop now and you have had a rise so stay positive. 

Dmom - Your chart looks great too - it's way to early to be worried about temp drops :) xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> wannabeamama - your chart looks great today!!! If you look at your previous chart it started to drop now and you have had a rise so stay positive.
> 
> Dmom - Your chart looks great too - it's way to early to be worried about temp drops :) xxxx

How are you feeling today?


----------



## harri

Confused as usual lol 

EWCM again, cramping last night, cramping this morning, massive temp dip.
who knows what's going on! I just want AF so I can start soy! xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Confused as usual lol
> 
> EWCM again, cramping last night, cramping this morning, massive temp dip.
> who knows what's going on! I just want AF so I can start soy! xxx

I think it's time to go back to the doctor. You guys get it for free, well kind of if you don't count taxes...I'd be there everyday! :wacko:


----------



## harri

They won't do anything. They're so flaky it's unbelievable! 
xx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> They won't do anything. They're so flaky it's unbelievable!
> xx

Is a private visit terribly expensive?


----------



## harri

Yeah like you wouldn't believe!! x


----------



## wanabeamama

harri i know this might sound silly but have you done a hpt? Just incase? Just to rule it out


----------



## dachsundmom

I agree with wanabe


----------



## harri

I just don't see the point as my temps are sooo low! 
I guess we'll just have to wait and see what happens over the next couple of months. xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Whatever you think is best harri...we're here for you no matter what!


----------



## Icca19

Me too Harri! 
But its so hard not to think about Mrs.S and her situation anything is possible
What did her chart look like before her BFP??


----------



## harri

Negative HPT, Negative OPK, No smiley face.

Although today I have twinges left side and sooooo much EWCM I have to wear a pad! 

How are you Icca19? X


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here are my HPT's from this morning...I am sorry if you guys are sick of seeing them....tell me please and I will stop posting them. I take them for my own peace of mind.
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/95879a2b-orig.jpg


----------



## harri

WOW THEY ARE GREAT BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!! Keep posting - I love it! :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok girls! The digital FINALLY showed!!!
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/9470ed51-orig.jpg


----------



## harri

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> WOW THEY ARE GREAT BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!! Keep posting - I love it! :happydance:

Thanks Harri...When I was posting it; it hit me that it may be a bit insensitive posting them everyday...:cry: You guys please tell me...it won't hurt my feelings but it would kill me if it hurt ya'lls feelings..:hugs:


----------



## harri

Not at all! I loooooove BFP's :) It makes it more tangible that one of us got it already after just 2 cycles on this thread! :) x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I would just never want to hurt you guys...You guys are the only people so far that I can share everything with....Even my BFF...I can't share everything with her as she seriously wants another baby..even after 5 kiddos and her hubby got a vasectomy...I always feel like I might hurt her feelings too...


----------



## Icca19

No not at all! Keep posting them (yey I got to see your digi say yes!) Lol I got a little excited when I saw you posted something USAwife, I was hoping you posted todays HPTs! Esp that digi 
I love seeing everyones HPTs or OPKs

Harri do you have all your bases covered in the BD department??

Id love to say I'm better but not really. I had a fever and chills when I went to bed and this mornings temp was so high


----------



## harri

I don't think you could hurt anyone's feelings here, we're all on the journey together! I know what you mean though, I can only really offload here! If I told my BFF half of this she would think I was wacko! x


----------



## harri

Hope you feel better soon Icca19!! 

I have all the bases covered, we have bd'd every other day for the past month at least! xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> No not at all! Keep posting them (yey I got to see your digi say yes!) Lol I got a little excited when I saw you posted something USAwife, I was hoping you posted todays HPTs! Esp that digi
> I love seeing everyones HPTs or OPKs
> 
> Harri do you have all your bases covered in the BD department??
> 
> Id love to say I'm better but not really. I had a fever and chills when I went to bed and this mornings temp was so high

Icca...when I took it and it came up +YES...I immediately thought of you and how it was great that you were back home!!! :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I'm sorry that you aren't feeling well Icca. I woke up with a severely runny nose...but I think it's over-hydration from the 5+ 32oz. gatorade's I drank yesterday..


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> I'm sorry that you aren't feeling well Icca. I woke up with a severely runny nose...but I think it's over-hydration from the 5+ 32oz. gatorade's I drank yesterday..

what is gatoraid??????


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that you aren't feeling well Icca. I woke up with a severely runny nose...but I think it's over-hydration from the 5+ 32oz. gatorade's I drank yesterday..
> 
> what is gatoraid??????Click to expand...

It's a sports drink that is sold in the states...has electrolytes and stuff in it to keep you hydrated...kind of like a flavored water with a bunch of stuff in it. I drink the fierce grape flavor.


----------



## wanabeamama

oh ok i was worried it might be an energy drink


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> oh ok i was worried it might be an energy drink

Oh no mam!:nope: I'm even trying to limit my Mt. Dew intake or this baby may come RUNNING out!!:haha:


----------



## mammag

waiting2c said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls!!! We're HERE!!!! :) Time is an hour behind here!! Wondering what I should do with my temp? I get to temp in the morning!! I know I'll still have no idea when I O'ed, but at least I'll know I did!!!
> 
> Harri, I'm afraid I can't let you leave :gun: Once your in, you're in for life.... :haha:
> 
> Going to get some Cajun food, be back shortly!!
> 
> Hope its not too forward of me to jump on in here lol. So you are back in your own place now just you guys? That willl be so very nice I imagine after living with others for a week or so. How come you are an hour behind there? The whole time difference thing confuses me sometimes lol (yes I am a little bit blonde)Click to expand...

Never too forward!! Everyone is welcome!!! :hugs: 
We came to LA from Ohio so the time is an hour behind. And don't worry, I may not be blonde but I have some record setting blonde moments!!!


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> Can you wake up an hour later? It's an excuse to lie in :rofl:
> I'm going nowhere! I am laying with a pillow under my butt on my phone at midnight, I thunk only you guys won't think I'm crazy!!! Xxx

:hugs: Good!!!!


----------



## mammag

@ Knifewife-- I LOVE seeing your HPT's!!!! Keep posting them!!!!! Lol, they make me excited :) especially since we both tried Soy for the first time this cycle!!! :) 

@ Icca, I'm so sorry you feel bad :hugs: I wonder if that's why your temps was so high today?

@ Dmom- STOP IT!!! Analyzing your chart will only drive you crazy, and not very many women get there :bfp:'s as early as knifewife, not very many at all!!!!

As for me, I finally got to temp this morning!! It was an entire degree higher than the last temp I took, so I definitely did O!!! Yay! Now to wait :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, the tests look great!

Icca- sorry you don't feel well!

Gr- I can't help but analyze my chart and you are one to speak, lol. This is why I normally stop temping after OV...and I am glad you did O. How many DPO are we calling you?

Guys, I have very little experience with after O temps, so I am not really sure what they should be doing.


----------



## wanabeamama

i had a lot less spotting today barely anything but still mild cramping this is driving me crazy i think its too late for implantation tho:(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer, the tests look great!
> 
> Icca- sorry you don't feel well!
> 
> Gr- I can't help but analyze my chart and you are one to speak, lol. This is why I normally stop temping after OV...and I am glad you did O. How many DPO are we calling you?
> 
> Guys, I have very little experience with after O temps, so I am not really sure what they should be doing.

I think your chart looks great for where you are at...I can't help staring at that temp dip at 5DPO...thinking it was an inplantation dip...early but it can still happen....:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Lol yeah its def not an energy drink.actually it was develpoed by someone who worked for the Fl Gators (a college football team in Fl) he made a sports drink that contained a lot of electrolytes and good stuff so when the players were on the side line during the game they had something to replenish there bodies from all the running and heat.....hence the name: Gator-aid lol just some useless knowledge I have from growing up in Fl, my dad loves football
I'm going to have to limit my coffee intake when I'm expecting a little one....I'm not cutting that until I actually get prego lol

Thanks girls for the warm thoughts :hugs: but I'm afraid I'm going to be sick for acouple more days, I feel like crap
Oh I took a OPK last night and I barely got a test line (exactly what I wanted!) Because now when I start to surge ill be able to tell. I always get a second line on OPKs.....why?
I get to see my Dr today at 1:30, another question to ask him lol he's going to hate me


----------



## harri

wannabeamama - is your spotting old blood? Also you can get cramps throughout so I wouldn't worry!!

OK I have found some tablets left over from when the docs had to bring my period on last time, If I don't get a temp rise tomorrow I won't have ovulated and seeing as my OPKs are all negative I won't be due to so I am going to bring it on and start soy!!! xx


----------



## mammag

Oh, and my OPK's are still positive if anyone was curious!! I quite recording them on FF though, I don't wanna screw it up too much.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Oh, and my OPK's are still positive if anyone was curious!! I quite recording them on FF though, I don't wanna screw it up too much.

It's the soy!! Remember mine??


----------



## Icca19

Wannabe I know it sucks waiting :hugs:
The next few days for you are going to be filled with that
But as of now your chart looks good! You mentioned you had a progesterone of like 60ish?? (Is that right??) If so that's a good thing!


----------



## Icca19

Harri- do you have enough to take a full week (or how ever long it is)?? And if you take like one or two will it "kick start" a period for you? Lol
Idk I only tried that stuff once and it turned put I was prego and I lost it (m/c in 2005) so all the feelings I have towards that drug are neg lol

Mammag its starting to sound more and more possible that you'll have those twins lol


----------



## mammag

Oh and Harri, I think you should definitely take and HPT before you take anything to induce your AF, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Lol yeah its def not an energy drink.actually it was develpoed by someone who worked for the Fl Gators (a college football team in Fl) he made a sports drink that contained a lot of electrolytes and good stuff so when the players were on the side line during the game they had something to replenish there bodies from all the running and heat.....hence the name: Gator-aid lol just some useless knowledge I have from growing up in Fl, my dad loves football
> I'm going to have to limit my coffee intake when I'm expecting a little one....I'm not cutting that until I actually get prego lol
> 
> Thanks girls for the warm thoughts :hugs: but I'm afraid I'm going to be sick for acouple more days, I feel like crap
> Oh I took a OPK last night and I barely got a test line (exactly what I wanted!) Because now when I start to surge ill be able to tell. I always get a second line on OPKs.....why?
> I get to see my Dr today at 1:30, another question to ask him lol he's going to hate me

Huge college football fan here...on Saturdays in the fall, I am in front of the TV....Gators all the way. I have a Tim Tebow poster hanging in our room that I can see from our bed, lol.:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> Lol yeah its def not an energy drink.actually it was develpoed by someone who worked for the Fl Gators (a college football team in Fl) he made a sports drink that contained a lot of electrolytes and good stuff so when the players were on the side line during the game they had something to replenish there bodies from all the running and heat.....hence the name: Gator-aid lol just some useless knowledge I have from growing up in Fl, my dad loves football
> I'm going to have to limit my coffee intake when I'm expecting a little one....I'm not cutting that until I actually get prego lol
> 
> Thanks girls for the warm thoughts :hugs: but I'm afraid I'm going to be sick for acouple more days, I feel like crap
> Oh I took a OPK last night and I barely got a test line (exactly what I wanted!) Because now when I start to surge ill be able to tell. I always get a second line on OPKs.....why?
> I get to see my Dr today at 1:30, another question to ask him lol he's going to hate me
> 
> Huge college football fan here...on Saturdays in the fall, I am in front of the TV....Gators all the way. I have a Tim Tebow poster hanging in our room that I can see from our bed, lol.:happydance:Click to expand...

OH...GOD....NO...:nope::nope::nope::nope::growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

If I had an implant dip on 5DPO...it should be positive by now.


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer- it's not a joke. I bought a 52" TV last fall to get ready for football season, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

BTW...You are a Gators fan living in Ohio??? I hate OSU too but come on!! FLORIDA!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer- it's not a joke. I bought a 52" TV last fall to get ready for football season, lol.

This is where we stop talking football my dear....I just felt the bile rise in my throat!!!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> BTW...You are a Gators fan living in Ohio??? I hate OSU too but come on!! FLORIDA!!!

Yes, I am. Lol. DH is the Buckeyes fan. I am telling you, he and I agree on very little, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mer- it's not a joke. I bought a 52" TV last fall to get ready for football season, lol.
> 
> This is where we stop talking football my dear....I just felt the bile rise in my throat!!!:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok...I might be able to over look this...maybe...Don't make me put "Gator Hater" in my siggy!! lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

If you want to know what team I support then go have a look see at my 3 week bloat pic in 1st tri...under "bumps"....and don't hate...everyone secretly loves my team...:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> If you want to know what team I support then go have a look see at my 3 week bloat pic in 1st tri...under "bumps"....and don't hate...everyone secretly loves my team...:winkwink:

I'm not going to go look...but I have told DH that our baby's first words will be 'Roll Tide' lol. I am also a closet Alabama fan.


----------



## mammag

I'm lucky, I am NOT a sports fan, stuff drives me nuts, lol, one of the reasons I married DH was cuz he hates sports too, there is never a game or a race of any kind on MY TV!!! Love him for that :) UFC is another matter though!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> If you want to know what team I support then go have a look see at my 3 week bloat pic in 1st tri...under "bumps"....and don't hate...everyone secretly loves my team...:winkwink:
> 
> I'm not going to go look...but I have told DH that our baby's first words will be 'Roll Tide' lol. I am also a closet Alabama fan.Click to expand...

Oh lord...you are going to hell for sure...:rofl:

Ok ok....Alabama is not that bad...only when they play our team...But still I can't get over FLORIDA!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I'm lucky, I am NOT a sports fan, stuff drives me nuts, lol, one of the reasons I married DH was cuz he hates sports too, there is never a game or a race of any kind on MY TV!!! Love him for that :) UFC is another matter though!

I ONLY like College Football...all other sports can suck it!! Well except for UFC...:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> If you want to know what team I support then go have a look see at my 3 week bloat pic in 1st tri...under "bumps"....and don't hate...everyone secretly loves my team...:winkwink:
> 
> I'm not going to go look...but I have told DH that our baby's first words will be 'Roll Tide' lol. I am also a closet Alabama fan.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh lord...you are going to hell for sure...:rofl:
> 
> Ok ok....Alabama is not that bad...only when they play our team...But still I can't get over FLORIDA!Click to expand...

Now I am afraid to look bc it might say Auburn! Lol.:growlmad:


----------



## harri

Icca19 said:


> Harri- do you have enough to take a full week (or how ever long it is)?? And if you take like one or two will it "kick start" a period for you? Lol
> Idk I only tried that stuff once and it turned put I was prego and I lost it (m/c in 2005) so all the feelings I have towards that drug are neg lol
> 
> Mammag its starting to sound more and more possible that you'll have those twins lol

I am definitely not pregnant as I have tested and my temp is 96.4 which is sooo low! It worked for me last time and you take it for 5 days and your period arrive within 5 days. This cycle has been so long and horrible with 3 positive opks weeks apart and no ovulation, I'll be glad to see the back of it. :( 
I am going to start taking it today I think X


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok here is my tiny terrorist in his nursery...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/edit10.jpg
And here he is the day he was born...his first outfit...lol
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/more009-1.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> If you want to know what team I support then go have a look see at my 3 week bloat pic in 1st tri...under "bumps"....and don't hate...everyone secretly loves my team...:winkwink:
> 
> I'm not going to go look...but I have told DH that our baby's first words will be 'Roll Tide' lol. I am also a closet Alabama fan.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh lord...you are going to hell for sure...:rofl:
> 
> Ok ok....Alabama is not that bad...only when they play our team...But still I can't get over FLORIDA!Click to expand...
> 
> Now I am afraid to look bc it might say Auburn! Lol.:growlmad:Click to expand...

Oh lord no!!!!:dohh:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri: its pale pink the first wipe then pale brown with 2nd then nothing for the day was the same yesterday but less today just a teeny weeny bit. But last night had ewcm? Lol
Icca: yes me progesterone was 62nmol\l ?????? Some people say its normal and some say its on the high side on the nhs website it says 30-70 but in early pregnancy its 40+ so i really dont know that was done on thursday.

I shall just have too look at tomorrows temp


----------



## mammag

Awww, how cute, I love baby pictures!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay Vols, lol. I can live with that! And your TT is very cute!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Yay Vols, lol. I can live with that! And your TT is very cute!

Thank you...see...you secretly love them too!! :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Yay Vols, lol. I can live with that! And your TT is very cute!
> 
> Thank you...see...you secretly love them too!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I love the SEC! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

BTW...dh and I did that nursery ourselves and I painted that huge orange T above the crib...longest 2 weeks of my life...lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Yay Vols, lol. I can live with that! And your TT is very cute!
> 
> Thank you...see...you secretly love them too!! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I love the SEC! LolClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Icca19

I'm up in the tri state region so anyone here is either a Steelers, Buffalo or Browns fan. I'm a Pittsburgh fan and DH LOVES the Bills.....better than the Browns but both still don't have a superbowl ring!! Lol 

Oh UFC is cool too but to me its not all the fun to watch
Did I tell you girls that last week DH went to a jit jit Su class!?! His older brother has been into it for a while and he finally talked DH into going with him
Now its all they talk about lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls...test at 8DPO or wait for 9DPO?


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/snapshot.png

Todays OPK.

Dmom, wait as long as you can!! 9 dpo :) but 8 if you have too, we'll oggle it no matter what day you take it!! just remember, knifewife had :bfn:'s in the morning at 8dpo!


----------



## dachsundmom

I just said on the 35+ page that I might ride it out and let the temps tell the sotry. But, I think the dip today is bad.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/snapshot.png
> 
> Todays OPK.
> 
> Dmom, wait as long as you can!! 9 dpo :) but 8 if you have too, we'll oggle it no matter what day you take it!! just remember, knifewife had :bfn:'s in the morning at 8dpo!

^^^WSS!....
Grace...I think it's the soy making them that way!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I just said on the 35+ page that I might ride it out and let the temps tell the sotry. But, I think the dip today is bad.

No...I don't think so....I believe as long as they stay above the coverline then you are fine...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I just said on the 35+ page that I might ride it out and let the temps tell the sotry. But, I think the dip today is bad.
> 
> No...I don't think so....I believe as long as they stay above the coverline then you are fine...Click to expand...

Ok, I will take your word for it. I am starting to SS in my head, lol.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I just said on the 35+ page that I might ride it out and let the temps tell the sotry. But, I think the dip today is bad.
> 
> No...I don't think so....I believe as long as they stay above the coverline then you are fine...Click to expand...

^^^WSS^^^^!!!


----------



## Icca19

WSS 
And I do like the waiting it out and just temping idea
But if you do decide to test then id love to see it!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> ^^^WSS!....
> Grace...I think it's the soy making them that way!

Yeah, me too, at least I O'ed!! I just wish I knew when!! Lol, I really don't think yesterday, CP was very firm and closed, was soft the day before that, but closed then too, so thinking I really am about 3 dpo, which would make my BD timing perfect!! But either wy, even if I didn't O till the day before yesterday I'm still IN!! I really have a super good feeling about this month!! I'm not going to temp or test the rest of the time though :) I'm really gonna try to keep it chilled :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I am stressing this cycle so much that I have made myself nauseous and have a headache, lol.


----------



## Icca19

I was just telling myself earlier that maybe I'm not going to test at all and I was going to let the temps do the "talking" and will tell if I O, sometimes I can't tell if I'm reading the tests right
But the temps won't lie


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I am stressing this cycle so much that I have made myself nauseous and have a headache, lol.

Uh..huh...yep that's really why you are nauseous...uh huh:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh and I have headaches since I ovulated up until now...:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer- don't do that, lol. It's just stress and PMS.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer- don't do that, lol. It's just stress and PMS.

You don't do that...:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mer- don't do that, lol. It's just stress and PMS.
> 
> You don't do that...:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

wow seriously all i have done is wing about myself the last few days im so sorry guys :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> wow seriously all i have done is wing about myself the last few days im so sorry guys :hugs:

Sorry for what? :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> wow seriously all i have done is wing about myself the last few days im so sorry guys :hugs:

That's what we are here for...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

yey my next ov day will be a week on sunday yey sunday we can stay in bed and :sex: all day its so hard when it happens during the week woohoo sunday sex :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> yey my next ov day will be a week on sunday yey sunday we can stay in bed and :sex: all day its so hard when it happens during the week woohoo sunday sex :happydance:

:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> wow seriously all i have done is wing about myself the last few days im so sorry guys :hugs:
> 
> Sorry for what? :hugs:Click to expand...

stressing, wingeing and moaning about myself all the time and i havnt given anything back to you guys :'(


----------



## rjc110402

Hi Ladies! I've been AWOL for a while. It's been one crazy busy month!!! So how is everyone doing? I was going to read through the posts then saw theres 621 pages and changed my mind :) Updates anyone??


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> wow seriously all i have done is wing about myself the last few days im so sorry guys :hugs:
> 
> Sorry for what? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> stressing, wingeing and moaning about myself all the time and i havnt given anything back to you guys :'(Click to expand...

Ummmm, just you being here is enough and if you feel comfortable enough with us to let us know when you are down, then it means we have done our jobs! :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Aww :hugs: ill always be here just to listen
I know you all have heard my rants before

Were a bunch of hormonal women .....its expected


----------



## dachsundmom

rjc110402 said:


> Hi Ladies! I've been AWOL for a while. It's been one crazy busy month!!! So how is everyone doing? I was going to read through the posts then saw theres 621 pages and changed my mind :) Updates anyone??

Kninewife got her BFP!


----------



## rjc110402

dachsundmom said:


> rjc110402 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I've been AWOL for a while. It's been one crazy busy month!!! So how is everyone doing? I was going to read through the posts then saw theres 621 pages and changed my mind :) Updates anyone??
> 
> Kninewife got her BFP!Click to expand...

AHH!!!! Congrats!!! We've had so much going on this month I haven't even temped or paid attention to my body whatsoever. Alot of it because my hubby and I decided we're going to keep trying, but we're going to let nature takes its course. I'm not mentioning anything to him just in case, BUT...I'm due for my period this coming Friday, in 4 days, well...this morning when I wiped I had dark brown spots on the toilet paper. Hoping its implantation bleeding, but not getting my hopes too high. I just keep telling myself this would happen in the one month we're not charting/temping/etc... How is everyone else doing??


----------



## mammag

Wannabe!! That's what we are here for!!!! If we can't do it here, then where the hell else CAN we do it!!! I can just imagine talking to my sister, oh yeah, CP went firm and closed and CM went Creamy but still getting positive OPK's so don't know if I BD'ed in time..... YEAH RIGHT!!!!


----------



## Icca19

One more hour until the doctors!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> One more hour until the doctors!:happydance:

Yay!!! Don't lose a wheel this time!


----------



## Icca19

Lol I might lose my mind


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Lol I might lose my mind

If he will give them to you, get the Clomid. You don't have to fill it, but good to have if you want it and it is cheap at Walmart...$9.00.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So girls....I don't want to freak out...BUT I am having cramps...been having them since ovulation...but they are all the time...never let down...they aren't painful...but they are really noticeable..I know that more than likely it's normal but like I have said before I am terrified! I know that no matter my doctor won't be able to tell me anything..or do anything for me...it's still too early. And that is why he doesn't want me to come in yet. Someone...anyone...talk me down please...internally I am freaking out....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

On a funny lighter note...last night my abdomen was so swollen/bloated that dh reached out and rubbed it and said "You know that if you go out like that then people will know" lol We both know that it is bloat...it's still here this morning...but I look the way I looked at 18 weeks almost with the TT....I was looking back at pics in my PB and noticed that...lol


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> So girls....I don't want to freak out...BUT I am having cramps...been having them since ovulation...but they are all the time...never let down...they aren't painful...but they are really noticeable..I know that more than likely it's normal but like I have said before I am terrified! I know that no matter my doctor won't be able to tell me anything..or do anything for me...it's still too early. And that is why he doesn't want me to come in yet. Someone...anyone...talk me down please...internally I am freaking out....

The cramping is perfectly normal and you might even feel like AF is starting. You could go to the base and let them look at your puppies, lol.

You can take Tylenol. I won't tell you not to worry, but what you are feeling is your bean burrowing in and your uterus expanding. :hugs:


----------



## rjc110402

USAFKnineWife said:


> So girls....I don't want to freak out...BUT I am having cramps...been having them since ovulation...but they are all the time...never let down...they aren't painful...but they are really noticeable..I know that more than likely it's normal but like I have said before I am terrified! I know that no matter my doctor won't be able to tell me anything..or do anything for me...it's still too early. And that is why he doesn't want me to come in yet. Someone...anyone...talk me down please...internally I am freaking out....

I've read the uterus begins to contract immediately after the embryo implants to start making room for baby and will cause cramping. Don't worry yourself too much. I had extreme cramping with both my boys for the first trimester! I know you're feeling scared, but as long as there is no red blood...you're good!! :thumbup:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

See...this is this morning....(yeah I am still wearing my pj's lol ) 
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/a391440e-orig.jpg

And this is 18 weeks with the TT
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/6f55715d.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> So girls....I don't want to freak out...BUT I am having cramps...been having them since ovulation...but they are all the time...never let down...they aren't painful...but they are really noticeable..I know that more than likely it's normal but like I have said before I am terrified! I know that no matter my doctor won't be able to tell me anything..or do anything for me...it's still too early. And that is why he doesn't want me to come in yet. Someone...anyone...talk me down please...internally I am freaking out....
> 
> The cramping is perfectly normal and you might even feel like AF is starting. You could go to the base and let them look at your puppies, lol.
> 
> You can take Tylenol. I won't tell you not to worry, but what you are feeling is your bean burrowing in and your uterus expanding. :hugs:Click to expand...

The base won't even look at my puppies...lol They might let me pee in a cup but won't even take blood...


----------



## rjc110402

USAFKnineWife said:


> See...this is this morning....(yeah I am still wearing my pj's lol )
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/a391440e-orig.jpg
> 
> And this is 18 weeks with the TT
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/6f55715d.jpg



Wow! You sure there aren't multiples???


----------



## mammag

It's completely normal knifewife!!! I cramped so bad with my Tristen that I had the doc half convinced it was an ectopic pregnancy, but here he is, eating cheetos and watching looneytoons!!! (while hovering over a white bedspread mind you, :haha:) It's just your baby making him (or her) self comfy in there!!! 

And just so you know, even though I do hate talking about my last m/c (I feel like it's bad luck for some reason) I will say this, I never had any cramping or spotting of any kind, the temp the day before I m/c was the highest it had ever been as well. I think all the symptom spotting in the world can't tell you if something is wrong (not saying anything is that is!!!) Your tests are getting darker, and THAT is a GOOD thing!!! That was the only indicator with my m/c, my test lines didn't progress.


----------



## dachsundmom

You need to come to Wright Patt...they will even name your puppies! Then try to take your liver, lol.


----------



## mammag

AWW!! LOVE baby bumps almost as much as I love pregnancy pics!!! I know I hate her, but my sis posted the cutest bump pic on FB, I'll go steal it and show it to you guys.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> You need to come to Wright Patt...they will even name your puppies! Then try to take your liver, lol.

bahaha....Did I ever tell you that when dh's parents lived in Lima that he put Wright-Patt on his dreamsheet? He took it off when they decided to move back to Tennessee.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> AWW!! LOVE baby bumps almost as much as I love pregnancy pics!!! I know I hate her, but my sis posted the cutest bump pic on FB, I'll go steal it and show it to you guys.

Thanks Grace...although I KNOW that the first one is not a baby bump...too early! But the 18 weeker is good to go....I didn't gain much with him and was really all belly. I had him at 37 weeks....


----------



## mammag

It won't let me steal it :( just posted it on my FB page though, I do love the pic, even though it makes me wanna scream...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> It's completely normal knifewife!!! I cramped so bad with my Tristen that I had the doc half convinced it was an ectopic pregnancy, but here he is, eating cheetos and watching looneytoons!!! (while hovering over a white bedspread mind you, :haha:) It's just your baby making him (or her) self comfy in there!!!
> 
> And just so you know, even though I do hate talking about my last m/c (I feel like it's bad luck for some reason) I will say this, I never had any cramping or spotting of any kind, the temp the day before I m/c was the highest it had ever been as well. I think all the symptom spotting in the world can't tell you if something is wrong (not saying anything is that is!!!) Your tests are getting darker, and THAT is a GOOD thing!!! That was the only indicator with my m/c, my test lines didn't progress.

Thank you Grace..I appreciate that. I know it must be hard having to bring it up.:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You need to come to Wright Patt...they will even name your puppies! Then try to take your liver, lol.
> 
> bahaha....Did I ever tell you that when dh's parents lived in Lima that he put Wright-Patt on his dreamsheet? He took it off when they decided to move back to Tennessee.Click to expand...

We'd be neighbors, lol! And your kids would be in an awful school district, lol.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> AWW!! LOVE baby bumps almost as much as I love pregnancy pics!!! I know I hate her, but my sis posted the cutest bump pic on FB, I'll go steal it and show it to you guys.
> 
> Thanks Grace...although I KNOW that the first one is not a baby bump...too early! But the 18 weeker is good to go....I didn't gain much with him and was really all belly. I had him at 37 weeks....Click to expand...

I had my boys at 34 and 36 weeks, water broke before labor ever started with BOTH of them, which they say is very uncommon. Actually with my oldest my water ruptured (more of a slow leak) at 26 weeks, which was very scary, but I managed to hold him in there until 34 weeks, and since they knew he would be early I had lots of steroids and stuff so he was big and strong and healthy, as was Tristen, well not big, but they were both healthy!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> It won't let me steal it :( just posted it on my FB page though, I do love the pic, even though it makes me wanna scream...

I looked on your page and didn't see it...maybe it's because her page is private? I checked :blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

rjc110402 said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> See...this is this morning....(yeah I am still wearing my pj's lol )
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/a391440e-orig.jpg
> 
> And this is 18 weeks with the TT
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/6f55715d.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! You sure there aren't multiples???Click to expand...

Honestly I wouldn't know...you and I seem to be on the same cycle as I saw that you said your AF is due on Friday (22nd)....So am I...


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't talk about anything labor related or I will stop TTC, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You need to come to Wright Patt...they will even name your puppies! Then try to take your liver, lol.
> 
> bahaha....Did I ever tell you that when dh's parents lived in Lima that he put Wright-Patt on his dreamsheet? He took it off when they decided to move back to Tennessee.Click to expand...
> 
> We'd be neighbors, lol! And your kids would be in an awful school district, lol.Click to expand...

My kids are already in an awful school district!:dohh:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I can't talk about anything labor related or I will stop TTC, lol.

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I can't talk about anything labor related or I will stop TTC, lol.
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

I really want an elective c-section I think, lol. Ecept I've never had surgery so I am scared of that too!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> It won't let me steal it :( just posted it on my FB page though, I do love the pic, even though it makes me wanna scream...
> 
> I looked on your page and didn't see it...maybe it's because her page is private? I checked :blush:Click to expand...

Awww crap, it let me steal her ultrasound pic, won't let me steal this one though :( It's super cute, has her belly and all of her kids each have a hand on it, and her hand as well, I want a pic like that!!


----------



## rjc110402

USAFKnineWife said:


> rjc110402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> See...this is this morning....(yeah I am still wearing my pj's lol )
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/a391440e-orig.jpg
> 
> And this is 18 weeks with the TT
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/6f55715d.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! You sure there aren't multiples??? Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly I wouldn't know...you and I seem to be on the same cycle as I saw that you said your AF is due on Friday (22nd)....So am I...Click to expand...

Yes ma'am it is..hoping not though :) Had brown bleeding this morning and it went away. REALLY hoping it was implantation bleeding, but I'm thinking it's too late in my cycle for that. IDK! I'm so happy for you though!!!!!! If we all get BFPS we'll have to change the thread name to hormonal baby bumpers :)


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I can't talk about anything labor related or I will stop TTC, lol.
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I really want an elective c-section I think, lol. Ecept I've never had surgery so I am scared of that too!Click to expand...

See, I'm scared of surgery!! The one I had on belly was f'ing miserable, I've never felt such pain!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm scared of all of it...but I am most terrified of having an experience like I did with DD...did I mention that my POS doc at the time did NOT believe in an episiotomy? You figure the rest out, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I can't talk about anything labor related or I will stop TTC, lol.
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I really want an elective c-section I think, lol. Ecept I've never had surgery so I am scared of that too!Click to expand...

I will be happy with just shoving another one out of my vajayjay...but either way I get a new baby.:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> It won't let me steal it :( just posted it on my FB page though, I do love the pic, even though it makes me wanna scream...
> 
> I looked on your page and didn't see it...maybe it's because her page is private? I checked :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww crap, it let me steal her ultrasound pic, won't let me steal this one though :( It's super cute, has her belly and all of her kids each have a hand on it, and her hand as well, I want a pic like that!!Click to expand...

That sounds so cute!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I'm scared of all of it...but I am most terrified of having an experience like I did with DD...did I mention that my POS doc at the time did NOT believe in an episiotomy? You figure the rest out, lol.

OH HOLY HELL!! That blows!! This time...take your own scissors...:rofl:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'm scared of all of it...but I am most terrified of having an experience like I did with DD...did I mention that my POS doc at the time did NOT believe in an episiotomy? You figure the rest out, lol.
> 
> OH HOLY HELL!! That blows!! This time...take your own scissors...:rofl:Click to expand...

AAAHHHHH!!! Holy Crap!! You should make sure this doc believes in cutting and DRUGS before you have a baby!!! Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> usafkninewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> i'm scared of all of it...but i am most terrified of having an experience like i did with dd...did i mention that my pos doc at the time did not believe in an episiotomy? You figure the rest out, lol.
> 
> oh holy hell!! That blows!! This time...take your own scissors...:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> aaahhhhh!!! Holy crap!! You should make sure this doc believes in cutting and drugs before you have a baby!!! Lol.Click to expand...

for real! ^^^wss!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'm scared of all of it...but I am most terrified of having an experience like I did with DD...did I mention that my POS doc at the time did NOT believe in an episiotomy? You figure the rest out, lol.
> 
> OH HOLY HELL!! That blows!! This time...take your own scissors...:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> AAAHHHHH!!! Holy Crap!! You should make sure this doc believes in cutting and DRUGS before you have a baby!!! Lol.Click to expand...

This is the last I can say about this without needing to drink myself silly...but it involved 20 wire stitches. My current doc said he had never seen anything like it!


----------



## mammag

Ok.... so for the sake of abstaining from drunkenness in the 2ww, knifewife, you never did tell me if you 'felt' like you were pregnant this month, not physically, but intuitively? I'm very interested in the answer!!


----------



## mammag

annnnddd, she's gone!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> annnnddd, she's gone!

She left us...:cry: Are you living in a hotel for now?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Ok.... so for the sake of abstaining from drunkenness in the 2ww, knifewife, you never did tell me if you 'felt' like you were pregnant this month, not physically, but intuitively? I'm very interested in the answer!!

Oh well..I dunno really...I felt different...like something was off...I didn't feel "right"...I don't know how to describe it...In my head I was thinking it but I didn't want to believe in it because I didn't want to be disappointed...kwim?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> annnnddd, she's gone!

Sorry about that...was researching Bella Bands...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I didn't leave you guys...I still had the window open...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> annnnddd, she's gone!
> 
> Sorry about that...was researching Bella Bands...Click to expand...

Do they look promising?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> annnnddd, she's gone!
> 
> Sorry about that...was researching Bella Bands...Click to expand...
> 
> Do they look promising?Click to expand...

Yeah they do...trying decide between the Bella Band and the Tummy Sleeve...


----------



## dachsundmom

I only weighed 116 lbs when DD was born, so IDK what one is best.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> annnnddd, she's gone!
> 
> She left us...:cry: Are you living in a hotel for now?Click to expand...

Yeah, we booked a room at the Laquinta for a week, but we are only here until we get our house ready to move into, ie. electricity!! Lol, can't wait to move into a place though, the job he is getting is providing housing as well, but I don't think we're going to take it, even though it's only $220 a month to live there, I don't wanna be surrounded by a bunch of horny oil rig workers who have been out to sea for a months time while DH is gone!!


----------



## mammag

I don't know what either one of those things are... :shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I don't know what either one of those things are... :shrug:

It's one of those things that you can put around the top of your pants so you can leave them unbuttoned and cover it...I was hoping with one of these then I could wear my jeans again...


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> annnnddd, she's gone!
> 
> She left us...:cry: Are you living in a hotel for now?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we booked a room at the Laquinta for a week, but we are only here until we get our house ready to move into, ie. electricity!! Lol, can't wait to move into a place though, the job he is getting is providing housing as well, but I don't think we're going to take it, even though it's only $220 a month to live there, I don't wanna be surrounded by a bunch of horny oil rig workers who have been out to sea for a months time while DH is gone!!Click to expand...

Oh God, you are all stuck in one room for a week? Please tell me that hotel has a pool?


----------



## harri

Yo Dudes! :)

Is showing you guys my EWCM waaay TMI? 
I just want to know whether I should take these tablets or give it more time. xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Yo Dudes! :)
> 
> Is showing you guys my EWCM waaay TMI?
> I just want to know whether I should take these tablets or give it more time. xxx

No such thing as TMI...load em up!


----------



## wanabeamama

haha god now im getting desprite i peed on a cb just so i could see a line lol.............there was no line :shrug:


----------



## harri

Sod it....

this was there when i wiped! Do you think I'm close to ov? Do you think I should try abs bring on AF or wait another few days? 

SO SORRY FOR ANYONE WHO IS GROSSED OUT!!!!



Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri- do NOT take the pills just yet!


----------



## wanabeamama

i think you should hold out for 3 days and keep temping see if you get crosshairs :)


----------



## harri

OMG the picture is huge, I will edit and delete in a minute! I have gone red lol x


----------



## harri

Also would you class that as EWCM even though it isn't clear?


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> OMG the picture is huge, I will edit and delete in a minute! I have gone red lol x

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Also would you class that as EWCM even though it isn't clear?

Yep. I go by stretchy, not color.


----------



## mammag

It's for sure EWCM, my pre-O and pre-af EWCM is always kind of thick and more white than clear. That looks like fertile EWCM for sure!! Yay!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> OMG the picture is huge, I will edit and delete in a minute! I have gone red lol x

awwww dont go red lol it looks like very fertile cm to me :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## harri

Wooohooo - OK I am less red now, I have deleted :) Thanks ladies! I have twinges left and right so I don't think I am at Ov stage yet x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Where the hell is the pic of Harri's vajayjay snot? I can't see it!! :rofl:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Where the hell is the pic of Harri's vajayjay snot? I can't see it!! :rofl:

Lol, she went 'red' and deleted it!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> Where the hell is the pic of Harri's vajayjay snot? I can't see it!! :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## harri

USAFKnineWife said:


> Where the hell is the pic of Harri's vajayjay snot? I can't see it!! :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all, just caught up on things from whilst I was sleeping  Just going into a meeting now so cant really comment on it all... 

Icca - good luck for the doctors, cant wait to ehar the results.
Be back soon


----------



## wanabeamama

wow its even bigger this time :rofl:


----------



## harri

tell me about it :rofl: It's like "LOOK AT ME EVERYONE!!!!"


----------



## mammag

And yes, stuck in this room for an entire week, there is a pool, but as of now there are torrential downpours!! The road out front has about a foot and a half of water on it w/out exaggeration. Watching the cars drive on it is like something I've never seen before!! They are literally pushing the water with the grills/front bumpers of their vehicles!! It's nuts!!


----------



## mammag

Oh, and I wanted to ask something, totally NOT SS, as it's wayyyy to early for that!! Lol, but my head is soo fucking itchy that I can hardly stand it, it literally woke me up several times in my sleep last night!!! I do NOT have bugs or anything, lol, I know, I had DH look cuz I was creeped out! I do have psoriasis (only on my scalp) but I have never had my entire head itch to this extent! Is it the weather change, or screwed up Soy hormones?? It really sucks, I haven't changed shampoo's or anything either.


----------



## dachsundmom

Gr- did you sleep on your BIL's pillow cases or your own? I am wondering if it is their detergent?


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Oh, and I wanted to ask something, totally NOT SS, as it's wayyyy to early for that!! Lol, but my head is soo fucking itchy that I can hardly stand it, it literally woke me up several times in my sleep last night!!! I do NOT have bugs or anything, lol, I know, I had DH look cuz I was creeped out! I do have psoriasis (only on my scalp) but I have never had my entire head itch to this extent! Is it the weather change, or screwed up Soy hormones?? It really sucks, I haven't changed shampoo's or anything either.

it could verywell be he soy, any kind of meds or hormonal change can effect your scalp trust me im a hairdresser lol


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Gr- did you sleep on your BIL's pillow cases or your own? I am wondering if it is their detergent?

We slept on our own there, but we did sleep on the Hotels last night, maybe that's it, the starch or something, but it is only my scalp and it's driving me absolutely crazy!! I'm afraid I'm going to make it bleed from scratching it!!!

Wanabe? How can I make it feel better???


----------



## dachsundmom

I am not a pro like wanabe, but I love Aveda's scalp shampoo if you can find it. My scalp gets itchy from all of the product that I use and my super duper flat iron, lol.


----------



## Icca19

Well I'm back! The doctors appointment went well....kinda. he wants DH to get the SA but I told him I'm still in the process of talking DH into it lol
We talked about my temping and since I am oing there's no need for the clomid BUT he did perscribe me progesterone cuz my levels were a little on the lower side

I really want to take it but I'm worried. 
If I stop using the cream does it make you start your period?? 
And I need to find out if its the natural or synthetic form.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Oh, and I wanted to ask something, totally NOT SS, as it's wayyyy to early for that!! Lol, but my head is soo fucking itchy that I can hardly stand it, it literally woke me up several times in my sleep last night!!! I do NOT have bugs or anything, lol, I know, I had DH look cuz I was creeped out! I do have psoriasis (only on my scalp) but I have never had my entire head itch to this extent! Is it the weather change, or screwed up Soy hormones?? It really sucks, I haven't changed shampoo's or anything either.

OMFG! Are you serious?? Please don't take this to heart but for the last week and a half I have had an itchy scalp and my scalp is seriously flaky...I have tried Head & Shoulders and T-Gel and neither are helping....My head looks horrible...:cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Gr- did you sleep on your BIL's pillow cases or your own? I am wondering if it is their detergent?
> 
> We slept on our own there, but we did sleep on the Hotels last night, maybe that's it, the starch or something, but it is only my scalp and it's driving me absolutely crazy!! I'm afraid I'm going to make it bleed from scratching it!!!
> 
> Wanabe? How can I make it feel better???Click to expand...

Mine has bled in different spots...:cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Gr- did you sleep on your BIL's pillow cases or your own? I am wondering if it is their detergent?
> 
> We slept on our own there, but we did sleep on the Hotels last night, maybe that's it, the starch or something, but it is only my scalp and it's driving me absolutely crazy!! I'm afraid I'm going to make it bleed from scratching it!!!
> 
> Wanabe? How can I make it feel better???Click to expand...

when your body adjusts to the change it will settle down but you could try washing your hair as normal and then rinse with cold water at the end,

just out of curiosity have you got your hair wet in the rain???
I always get an itchy scalp if my hair gets wet in the rain


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I am not a pro like wanabe, but I love Aveda's scalp shampoo if you can find it. My scalp gets itchy from all of the product that I use and my super duper flat iron, lol.

I have that shampoo...Got it at my last spa day and have used it too...I think I need to get some conditioner to use with it...I HAVE to have conditioner...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am not a pro like wanabe, but I love Aveda's scalp shampoo if you can find it. My scalp gets itchy from all of the product that I use and my super duper flat iron, lol.
> 
> I have that shampoo...Got it at my last spa day and have used it too...I think I need to get some conditioner to use with it...I HAVE to have conditioner...Click to expand...

Love all of their products and their haircolor is the best!


----------



## mammag

AhHa!! Maybe it is the Soy then knifewife. And Icca, you keep taking the progesterone until AF arrives, that's because if you are pregnant you can NOT stop taking it, so you have to get AF to be sure.


----------



## dachsundmom

So is itchy scalp a sign now?


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> So is itchy scalp a sign now?

Lol, a sign of Soy!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> So is itchy scalp a sign now?
> 
> Lol, a sign of Soy!!!Click to expand...

I feel like AF is coming.


----------



## mammag

It's too early for AF!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

omg really??? I cant even get a seccond line on a cb nooooooo they always give a seccond line


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> It's too early for AF!!!!

I know...I am thinking PMS.


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> omg really??? I cant even get a seccond line on a cb nooooooo they always give a seccond line

:rofl: the one time you want an evap, they can't even come through then!!! CB's suck!!!!!!

Sorry you got another :bfn: :hugs:


----------



## harri

I feel AF is coming and I haven't even ovulated yet :rofl: 

I'm looking forward to looking at all of your charts in the morning! :) xxx


----------



## Icca19

ok but I'm still confused.
If I'm taking the progesterone then how will AF come.....don't the progesterone levels need to drop in order for zaF to come
So if I'm using the progesterone every day then I'm keeping the levels high ....right?


----------



## waiting2c

Right I am finished in staff meeting  

mammag - I literally started itching my head reading those posts, funny how that happens. Interesting that it could be a soy side effect. Hope it goes away soon for both of you!

Dmom - 7dpo seems way early even for PMS  Try to keep the faith. 

Harri - now that is some impressive ewcm  Well done you.

USAFKninewife - those HPT lines are getting better every single day, I dont think you have any need to worry about cramps. Ironically if you think about it you woudl probably be worrying if you had no cramps as well.. its normal to worry about these things, try not to stress yourself out.

Wannabamama - Hope you are feeling better  Im not really knowledgeable enough on these things to know whats up, I just know our cycles are sent to try us at the best of times. Didnt want to miss you off my update.. 

I am feeling so nervous right now, taking a training sesion in an hour for 3 hours... thats a really long time to have to talk in front of people... Eek!


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting- it's going to be fine! Like you said, keep the faith!

Maybe I will buy some CB just to give an evap!


----------



## mammag

@Icca, no, the progesterone cream won't prevent AF from coming, and it will keep your levels healthy and right where they need to be :)


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> Right I am finished in staff meeting
> 
> mammag - I literally started itching my head reading those posts, funny how that happens. Interesting that it could be a soy side effect. Hope it goes away soon for both of you!
> 
> Dmom - 7dpo seems way early even for PMS  Try to keep the faith.
> 
> Harri - now that is some impressive ewcm  Well done you.
> 
> USAFKninewife - those HPT lines are getting better every single day, I dont think you have any need to worry about cramps. Ironically if you think about it you woudl probably be worrying if you had no cramps as well.. its normal to worry about these things, try not to stress yourself out.
> 
> Wannabamama - Hope you are feeling better  Im not really knowledgeable enough on these things to know whats up, I just know our cycles are sent to try us at the best of times. Didnt want to miss you off my update..
> 
> I am feeling so nervous right now, taking a training sesion in an hour for 3 hours... thats a really long time to have to talk in front of people... Eek!

thankyou and you will be fine just dont say anything like ewcm or my opk.... Or my cervix is high n soft :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> waiting- it's going to be fine! Like you said, keep the faith!
> 
> Maybe I will buy some CB just to give an evap!

it didnt work for me stupid cb:growlmad:


----------



## Icca19

Lol yeah def don't let the B&B lingo slip


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Right I am finished in staff meeting
> 
> mammag - I literally started itching my head reading those posts, funny how that happens. Interesting that it could be a soy side effect. Hope it goes away soon for both of you!
> 
> Dmom - 7dpo seems way early even for PMS  Try to keep the faith.
> 
> Harri - now that is some impressive ewcm  Well done you.
> 
> USAFKninewife - those HPT lines are getting better every single day, I dont think you have any need to worry about cramps. Ironically if you think about it you woudl probably be worrying if you had no cramps as well.. its normal to worry about these things, try not to stress yourself out.
> 
> Wannabamama - Hope you are feeling better  Im not really knowledgeable enough on these things to know whats up, I just know our cycles are sent to try us at the best of times. Didnt want to miss you off my update..
> 
> I am feeling so nervous right now, taking a training sesion in an hour for 3 hours... thats a really long time to have to talk in front of people... Eek!
> 
> thankyou and you will be fine just dont say anything like ewcm or my opk.... Or my cervix is high n soft :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## waiting2c

wanabeamama said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Right I am finished in staff meeting
> 
> mammag - I literally started itching my head reading those posts, funny how that happens. Interesting that it could be a soy side effect. Hope it goes away soon for both of you!
> 
> Dmom - 7dpo seems way early even for PMS  Try to keep the faith.
> 
> Harri - now that is some impressive ewcm  Well done you.
> 
> USAFKninewife - those HPT lines are getting better every single day, I dont think you have any need to worry about cramps. Ironically if you think about it you woudl probably be worrying if you had no cramps as well.. its normal to worry about these things, try not to stress yourself out.
> 
> Wannabamama - Hope you are feeling better  Im not really knowledgeable enough on these things to know whats up, I just know our cycles are sent to try us at the best of times. Didnt want to miss you off my update..
> 
> I am feeling so nervous right now, taking a training sesion in an hour for 3 hours... thats a really long time to have to talk in front of people... Eek!
> 
> thankyou and you will be fine just dont say anything like ewcm or my opk.... Or my cervix is high n soft :rofl:Click to expand...


Too true :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Icca19

Thanks mammag. I'm going to go puck it up tomorrow and start my research on it lol
I'm thinking I might try one more month of the all natural way....figure if it doesn't happen ill be fed up and heartbroken that ill try ANYTHING by then lol

I learned my lesson with those CBs, they are evil! 

Oh and the doc yelled at me foor not sticking to the every other day rule lol I knew better but I still didn't listen


----------



## harri

Thanks - I'm quite proud of my ewcm now!!! :rofl: 

Maybe you could pass the pic around in your training session to kill some time! :rofl: xx


----------



## waiting2c

harri said:


> Thanks - I'm quite proud of my ewcm now!!! :rofl:
> 
> Maybe you could pass the pic around in your training session to kill some time! :rofl: xx

:rofl: now I am going to be sitting there thinking all these thoughts when I am talking... hope I dont burst out laughing!!


----------



## wanabeamama

well im gona go to bed now im sooo tired n my eyes hurt and itch :( so im expecting a big temp dip in the morning so we shall see what happens ugh so good night or good morning wherever you are lets see what tomorrow brings for us all :hugs:


----------



## harri

I'm off to bed now too, night everyone! X


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Thanks - I'm quite proud of my ewcm now!!! :rofl:
> 
> Maybe you could pass the pic around in your training session to kill some time! :rofl: xx
> 
> :rofl: now I am going to be sitting there thinking all these thoughts when I am talking... hope I dont burst out laughing!!Click to expand...

haha i see it now 
hi my name is......... I just got a pos opk so me and dh just bd and now i have a wet patch in my nickers cos i have lots of ewcm were are you all in your cycle ? Did you ovulate yet hope you all had sex last night ...........:rofl:


----------



## mammag

Good Night Girls!!! May the morning bring you super high temps!!!


----------



## waiting2c

wanabeamama said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> Thanks - I'm quite proud of my ewcm now!!! :rofl:
> 
> Maybe you could pass the pic around in your training session to kill some time! :rofl: xx
> 
> :rofl: now I am going to be sitting there thinking all these thoughts when I am talking... hope I dont burst out laughing!!Click to expand...
> 
> haha i see it now
> hi my name is......... I just got a pos opk so me and dh just bd and now i have a wet patch in my nickers cos i have lots of ewcm were are you all in your cycle ? Did you ovulate yet hope you all had sex last night ...........:rofl:Click to expand...

Ok, that seals it, I am going to continually burst into laughter when I think of you girls.... wish me luck!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh wow! So a little bit ago Keith and I were sitting there and when I went to stand up I guess I stood up too fast and I almost fainted! He caught me thank goodness and I had to sit back down for a minute. He is now about to leave to get me Chili's boneless buffalo wings (2 orders) and french fries (2 orders) and some steamed broccoli...I am sooo hungry lol


----------



## rjc110402

USAFKnineWife said:


> Oh wow! So a little bit ago Keith and I were sitting there and when I went to stand up I guess I stood up too fast and I almost fainted! He caught me thank goodness and I had to sit back down for a minute. He is now about to leave to get me Chili's boneless buffalo wings (2 orders) and french fries (2 orders) and some steamed broccoli...I am sooo hungry lol

OMG Chili's sounds SOOOO damn good right now!!!!!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

rjc110402 said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow! So a little bit ago Keith and I were sitting there and when I went to stand up I guess I stood up too fast and I almost fainted! He caught me thank goodness and I had to sit back down for a minute. He is now about to leave to get me Chili's boneless buffalo wings (2 orders) and french fries (2 orders) and some steamed broccoli...I am sooo hungry lol
> 
> OMG Chili's sounds SOOOO damn good right now!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Yeah it does! I really hope that I can eat it...


----------



## mammag

two orders, one for you and one for baby!!! I love it <3


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> two orders, one for you and one for baby!!! I love it <3

haha...I didn't think of it that way...but yeah probably!!:haha: Better than saying it's all for my fat behind!!!:haha:


----------



## rjc110402

USAFKnineWife said:


> rjc110402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow! So a little bit ago Keith and I were sitting there and when I went to stand up I guess I stood up too fast and I almost fainted! He caught me thank goodness and I had to sit back down for a minute. He is now about to leave to get me Chili's boneless buffalo wings (2 orders) and french fries (2 orders) and some steamed broccoli...I am sooo hungry lol
> 
> OMG Chili's sounds SOOOO damn good right now!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it does! I really hope that I can eat it...Click to expand...

spicy chicken wings was the ONLY thing I craved with my second son. My first all I craved was salads. Oh I can't wait to start "craving" things again!


----------



## mammag

I craved KFC mashed potatoes, crushed ice (especially the sonic kind) and the chicken quesadilla (sp?:shrug:) from Taco Bell :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

The only aversions I have so far are all meats except for chicken....


----------



## MrsStutler

Mmmmm...now I'm hungry...all this talk of Chilis, KFC, and Sonic crushed ice (wish we had a stupid sonic). 

Kninewife~ Don't worry about the cramps, I had them for a long time. I still get them every now and then. They really feel like af is about to start, and that's what I was thinking after those 45+ days but alas it was just our little munchkin. They still freak me out though to be honest, I'm still unbelievably paranoid! To quote my doctor: "cramping-ok, some spotting-ok...the two together-not ok."

Well I'm not sure where the hell my time seems to scamper off to nowadays but I run out of it very quickly on my days off. Went and got my prenatal blood draws done today and while I was in there two women with babies came in and another pregnant lady was there too! I about punched the phlebotomist drawing my blood, I think she was going for a bone marrow sample with how deep she stuck that thing! I thought yesterdays lack of sickness was a good thing but the stupid stuff struck again today. I darn near lost my breakfast in the petsmart parking lot. :haha: Other than that nothing has changed with symptoms or anything. DH is being a trooper, after our massive spat the other night he is being amazing. I swear we have the stupidest fights ever...this one was about me forgetting to turn the A/C up before leaving for work.:dohh: This morning before he left he gave me my usual kiss but then rolled me over and kissed my tummy! I have a ton of bloat so I look like I have a bump, that and I'm a bit "fluffy" 'round the middle.:haha: I guess I can show off my bloaty-bump for everybody! lol:haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0273.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> Mmmmm...now I'm hungry...all this talk of Chilis, KFC, and Sonic crushed ice (wish we had a stupid sonic).
> 
> Kninewife~ Don't worry about the cramps, I had them for a long time. I still get them every now and then. They really feel like af is about to start, and that's what I was thinking after those 45+ days but alas it was just our little munchkin. They still freak me out though to be honest, I'm still unbelievably paranoid! To quote my doctor: "cramping-ok, some spotting-ok...the two together-not ok."
> 
> Well I'm not sure where the hell my time seems to scamper off to nowadays but I run out of it very quickly on my days off. Went and got my prenatal blood draws done today and while I was in there two women with babies came in and another pregnant lady was there too! I about punched the phlebotomist drawing my blood, I think she was going for a bone marrow sample with how deep she stuck that thing! I thought yesterdays lack of sickness was a good thing but the stupid stuff struck again today. I darn near lost my breakfast in the petsmart parking lot. :haha: Other than that nothing has changed with symptoms or anything. DH is being a trooper, after our massive spat the other night he is being amazing. I swear we have the stupidest fights ever...this one was about me forgetting to turn the A/C up before leaving for work.:dohh: This morning before he left he gave me my usual kiss but then rolled me over and kissed my tummy! I have a ton of bloat so I look like I have a bump, that and I'm a bit "fluffy" 'round the middle.:haha: I guess I can show off my bloaty-bump for everybody! lol:haha:

Aww....such a cute bump pic...I posted mine a few pages back...seriously I am bigger than you. I am not normally big to begin with so this is weird for me. I have that same tank too!! I have it in white and coral!:thumbup:
Dh and I have those same kind of arguments too! It's always stupid stuff and never important after the fact. I am still waiting for my OB appt.
I have had times when I almost brought up what I ate but so far I haven't yet. I got real dizzy earlier and almost fainted...thank goodness dh was there to catch me...


----------



## rjc110402

MrsStutler said:


> Mmmmm...now I'm hungry...all this talk of Chilis, KFC, and Sonic crushed ice (wish we had a stupid sonic).
> 
> Kninewife~ Don't worry about the cramps, I had them for a long time. I still get them every now and then. They really feel like af is about to start, and that's what I was thinking after those 45+ days but alas it was just our little munchkin. They still freak me out though to be honest, I'm still unbelievably paranoid! To quote my doctor: "cramping-ok, some spotting-ok...the two together-not ok."
> 
> Well I'm not sure where the hell my time seems to scamper off to nowadays but I run out of it very quickly on my days off. Went and got my prenatal blood draws done today and while I was in there two women with babies came in and another pregnant lady was there too! I about punched the phlebotomist drawing my blood, I think she was going for a bone marrow sample with how deep she stuck that thing! I thought yesterdays lack of sickness was a good thing but the stupid stuff struck again today. I darn near lost my breakfast in the petsmart parking lot. :haha: Other than that nothing has changed with symptoms or anything. DH is being a trooper, after our massive spat the other night he is being amazing. I swear we have the stupidest fights ever...this one was about me forgetting to turn the A/C up before leaving for work.:dohh: This morning before he left he gave me my usual kiss but then rolled me over and kissed my tummy! I have a ton of bloat so I look like I have a bump, that and I'm a bit "fluffy" 'round the middle.:haha: I guess I can show off my bloaty-bump for everybody! lol:haha:

You look so cute!!


----------



## waiting2c

Mmmmmm chilli does sound good! Might have mexican for lunch. All these bloaty baby bumps are so cute looking... I want one


----------



## dachsundmom

You look so cute Kayla!!!


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> You look so cute Kayla!!!

Aw thanks:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

The cat just ate the silica packet from an HPT...he's moving around ok; waiting for the vet to call back, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> The cat just ate the silica packet from an HPT...he's moving around ok; waiting for the vet to call back, lol.

Oh sweet baby jesus!! I am sure that he will be fine...surely!:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> The cat just ate the silica packet from an HPT...he's moving around ok; waiting for the vet to call back, lol.
> 
> Oh sweet baby jesus!! I am sure that he will be fine...surely!:shrug:Click to expand...

DD is crying "all the liquids in Miles body are going to get sucked up!"

At least she thinks it's from a shoebox, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> The cat just ate the silica packet from an HPT...he's moving around ok; waiting for the vet to call back, lol.
> 
> Oh sweet baby jesus!! I am sure that he will be fine...surely!:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> DD is crying "all the liquids in Miles body are going to get sucked up!"
> 
> At least she thinks it's from a shoebox, lol.Click to expand...

While that is so not funny...it totally is... I am sure Miles will be fine:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

He's acting ok, so I am not worried and in a way, it is very funny.


----------



## waiting2c

Awwww ...... I hope he is okay!! Is that stuff toxic or not too bad?


----------



## dachsundmom

Well,I am not really sure, lol. But, the vet says he probably just chewed it open and didn't eat much of it if he is acting ok.


----------



## waiting2c

Thats good then, that would be the last thing you need!


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh boy, I know you aren't supposed to eat that stuff, dumb cat:dohh: He will probably be just fine though, try to get him to drink water and eat a lot of food that way it will dilute and help carry through anything he did ingest!

Fun story: I constantly joke that this baby brain has me so forgetful I'd forget my own butt if it weren't attached. Well today I was three seconds away from opening our front door to somebody without my pants on:dohh: I had my hand on the door knob and then realized that something just wasn't right.:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> Oh boy, I know you aren't supposed to eat that stuff, dumb cat:dohh: He will probably be just fine though, try to get him to drink water and eat a lot of food that way it will dilute and help carry through anything he did ingest!
> 
> Fun story: I constantly joke that this baby brain has me so forgetful I'd forget my own butt if it weren't attached. Well today I was three seconds away from opening our front door to somebody without my pants on:dohh: I had my hand on the door knob and then realized that something just wasn't right.:haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> Oh boy, I know you aren't supposed to eat that stuff, dumb cat:dohh: He will probably be just fine though, try to get him to drink water and eat a lot of food that way it will dilute and help carry through anything he did ingest!
> 
> Fun story: I constantly joke that this baby brain has me so forgetful I'd forget my own butt if it weren't attached. Well today I was three seconds away from opening our front door to somebody without my pants on:dohh: I had my hand on the door knob and then realized that something just wasn't right.:haha:

OMG Kayla...I about spit my gatorade out when I read that! I feel bad cause I keep calling my kids by different names...it wouldn't be so bad if I was calling the boys each other but when I am calling Bennen -Caitlin and Dalton-Madalyn then it's bad!:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Thanks to Dr. Google I now know Imodium is safe to take....


----------



## MrsStutler

:haha: Too funny Mer! My mom would do that to me and my brothers all the time, she'd throw in the dog names too!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> :haha: Too funny Mer! My mom would do that to me and my brothers all the time, she'd throw in the dog names too!

It used to make me mad when my parents did it....they should know who their kids are..:haha: that's what is making me feel bad!


My dd was like "Mom do I look like I have a penis?" :rofl: Snarky little brat!:haha:


----------



## MrsStutler

USAFKnineWife said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Too funny Mer! My mom would do that to me and my brothers all the time, she'd throw in the dog names too!
> 
> It used to make me mad when my parents did it....they should know who their kids are..:haha: that's what is making me feel bad!
> 
> 
> My dd was like "Mom do I look like I have a penis?" :rofl: Snarky little brat!:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh my goodness...that is the funniest thing I have ever heard! She gets huge points for quick-wittedness!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Too funny Mer! My mom would do that to me and my brothers all the time, she'd throw in the dog names too!
> 
> It used to make me mad when my parents did it....they should know who their kids are..:haha: that's what is making me feel bad!
> 
> 
> My dd was like "Mom do I look like I have a penis?" :rofl: Snarky little brat!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh my goodness...that is the funniest thing I have ever heard! She gets huge points for quick-wittedness!!!Click to expand...

Her problem is that she is JUST like me....poor kid even looks like me...:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

This is my Miss Smarty Pants...she will be 16 in August...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/226986_1939801210919_1119061896_32233825_6477045_n.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

SO since I am sharing....here is DD #2 Madalyn...she will be 15 in October. She looks like Dh....
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/MaddyTripJan2009009.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Very cute girls Mer!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I can't leave out my handsome young man...this is Dalton...he will be 9 in September!
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/22663_341619944728_593734728_3389429_6632459_n.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

And last but certainly not least....this is my Bennen aka The Tiny Terrorist! This was from his birthday in January. 
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/168127_10150092493099729_593734728_5789377_2546577_n.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Let's see the little guy!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Very cute girls Mer!

Thank you...My oldest dd is the "lighter" version of me....and then dd #2 is the "darker" version of dh...:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you and DH been together since you were in your teens?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Have you and DH been together since you were in your teens?

Yes mam!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

He is 3 years older than me...


----------



## dachsundmom

Very cool! I wasn't sure how all of that worked out bc I know you were young when you had your oldest DD...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

We actually met when I was pregnant with dd #1...let's just say that her father was less than to be desired....kwim?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> We actually met when I was pregnant with dd #1...let's just say that her father was less than to be desired....kwim?

Ummm yeah, lol. DD's bio dad is not going to win any father of the year awards. :growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> We actually met when I was pregnant with dd #1...let's just say that her father was less than to be desired....kwim?
> 
> Ummm yeah, lol. DD's bio dad is not going to win any father of the year awards. :growlmad:Click to expand...

TBH....I don't even mention her "father" to anyone..everyone just assumes dh is her bio father so we just go with it.:blush:


----------



## Icca19

Aww your kids are adorable USAwife, I wonder who this next little bean will look like? 

I'm getting ready to call it a night, I still feel like crap :-(
Hope everyone has a nice night
:babydust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Aww your kids are adorable USAwife, I wonder who this next little bean will look like?
> 
> I'm getting ready to call it a night, I still feel like crap :-(
> Hope everyone has a nice night
> :babydust:

Sleep well! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> We actually met when I was pregnant with dd #1...let's just say that her father was less than to be desired....kwim?
> 
> Ummm yeah, lol. DD's bio dad is not going to win any father of the year awards. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> TBH....I don't even mention her "father" to anyone..everyone just assumes dh is her bio father so we just go with it.:blush:Click to expand...

I totally get it.


----------



## waiting2c

Wow, your kids are so cute! Especially your youngest little man!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> Wow, your kids are so cute! Especially your youngest little man!

He is certainly cute...but he is naughty!! :haha: I sometimes joke that him being cute is the only thing that saves him!! :rofl:


----------



## waiting2c

USAFKnineWife said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Wow, your kids are so cute! Especially your youngest little man!
> 
> He is certainly cute...but he is naughty!! :haha: I sometimes joke that him being cute is the only thing that saves him!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Sounds like he is going to be a heartbreaker when he grows up  Hard to be angry at someone so cute huh.


----------



## dachsundmom

I guess you haven't heard about my effing dog! lol


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> I guess you haven't heard about my effing dog! lol

Me? no, I must have missed those pages..... whats the story?


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I guess you haven't heard about my effing dog! lol
> 
> Me? no, I must have missed those pages..... whats the story?Click to expand...

Oh, he's just an assho*e, lol.


----------



## waiting2c

ah I see... but an adorable one? Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Wow, your kids are so cute! Especially your youngest little man!
> 
> He is certainly cute...but he is naughty!! :haha: I sometimes joke that him being cute is the only thing that saves him!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he is going to be a heartbreaker when he grows up  Hard to be angry at someone so cute huh.Click to expand...

He also says the funniest stuff...sometimes inappropriate but still funny:blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I guess you haven't heard about my effing dog! lol
> 
> Me? no, I must have missed those pages..... whats the story?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, he's just an assho*e, lol.Click to expand...


This is porkchop you are referring to am I correct? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I guess you haven't heard about my effing dog! lol
> 
> Me? no, I must have missed those pages..... whats the story?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, he's just an assho*e, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is porkchop you are referring to am I correct? :haha:Click to expand...

Not DH this time. :blush:


----------



## waiting2c

USAFKnineWife said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Wow, your kids are so cute! Especially your youngest little man!
> 
> He is certainly cute...but he is naughty!! :haha: I sometimes joke that him being cute is the only thing that saves him!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he is going to be a heartbreaker when he grows up  Hard to be angry at someone so cute huh.Click to expand...
> 
> He also says the funniest stuff...sometimes inappropriate but still funny:blush:Click to expand...

Yeah I can imagine. You've got to love the niave freedom kids have, they just say whatever thought comes into their heads, good or bad lol.


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I guess you haven't heard about my effing dog! lol
> 
> Me? no, I must have missed those pages..... whats the story?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, he's just an assho*e, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is porkchop you are referring to am I correct? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Not DH this time. :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I guess you haven't heard about my effing dog! lol
> 
> Me? no, I must have missed those pages..... whats the story?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, he's just an assho*e, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is porkchop you are referring to am I correct? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Not DH this time. :blush:Click to expand...

hahahahahahahaha:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Wow, your kids are so cute! Especially your youngest little man!
> 
> He is certainly cute...but he is naughty!! :haha: I sometimes joke that him being cute is the only thing that saves him!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he is going to be a heartbreaker when he grows up  Hard to be angry at someone so cute huh.Click to expand...
> 
> He also says the funniest stuff...sometimes inappropriate but still funny:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I can imagine. You've got to love the niave freedom kids have, they just say whatever thought comes into their heads, good or bad lol.Click to expand...

Let's just say that he thoroughly enjoys repeating what other's say....especially mommy...and mommy has a dirty mouth:blush:


----------



## waiting2c

USAFKnineWife said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Wow, your kids are so cute! Especially your youngest little man!
> 
> He is certainly cute...but he is naughty!! :haha: I sometimes joke that him being cute is the only thing that saves him!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he is going to be a heartbreaker when he grows up  Hard to be angry at someone so cute huh.Click to expand...
> 
> He also says the funniest stuff...sometimes inappropriate but still funny:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I can imagine. You've got to love the niave freedom kids have, they just say whatever thought comes into their heads, good or bad lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Let's just say that he thoroughly enjoys repeating what other's say....especially mommy...and mommy has a dirty mouth:blush:Click to expand...

Lol... can imagine the cringing that brings on. :rofl: My OH daughter is prone to the same, have to be careful what I say as dont want it going back to his ex.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Wow, your kids are so cute! Especially your youngest little man!
> 
> He is certainly cute...but he is naughty!! :haha: I sometimes joke that him being cute is the only thing that saves him!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he is going to be a heartbreaker when he grows up  Hard to be angry at someone so cute huh.Click to expand...
> 
> He also says the funniest stuff...sometimes inappropriate but still funny:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I can imagine. You've got to love the niave freedom kids have, they just say whatever thought comes into their heads, good or bad lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Let's just say that he thoroughly enjoys repeating what other's say....especially mommy...and mommy has a dirty mouth:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol... can imagine the cringing that brings on. :rofl: My OH daughter is prone to the same, have to be careful what I say as dont want it going back to his ex.Click to expand...

I always get the stink eye from dh cause I am notorious for saying the F word...:blush:


----------



## waiting2c

Lol.. our house is the other way round, he cant stop using the F word so I give the stink eye


----------



## mammag

Ha!! I'm on!!! I finally got DH off the computer and been trying for an hour to log onto B&B!!!!


Kayla!! I love your bump!!! 

I'm afraid to click on all the pages in case it won't let me back on!! :(

I had DH check my head again, lol, it itches so freaking bad, can't remember ever in my life having an itchy head like I do now, DH says my scalp looks white and healthy, no flakes or red marks other than a few places where I scratched it till it f'ing bled!!! I asked Dr. Google and it can be a result of high estrogen levels, which is what the Soy does, raise your estrogen, seriously; it's bad enough that I don't think I'll try the Soy again :( The only thing I can compare it to is a new tatoo, the terrible itching as it heals, it's just all over my freakin head!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I was having trouble too...TBH...this happens every night at this time...I usually give up and go to bed...


----------



## mammag

Yeah, I'm super tired, fell asleep earlier, at like 6 o'clock, boys were with me too, I never do that, I think this traveling is screwing my body up, OPK's are STILL positive, which can't be a good thing really, but wanted to come check on you guys so I didn't have a million pages to look at in the morning!!


----------



## waiting2c

Dammit - work is getting too busy to check on here, always happens at close to 5pm!
Catch you guys tomorrow morning when I log in. Sleep well.


----------



## wanabeamama

well my temp has supprisingly gone up a little bit now i am sooo confused i am convinced af is almost here i amspotting and cramping again thismorning but today its dark brown n not pink i just dont know what to think :(


----------



## harri

Your chart looks great and it's nearly a whole 0.4c higher than this time last cycle!!!! Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri did your temp go up thismaorning?
I have a slight case of the trotts which is very unusual for me as (sorry tmi) but with my endo i get constapated a few days before and during af s i have endo up me bum lol but there is still tiny bits of brown spotting so i just cant get round to thinking im still in :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabe- it might be time to POAS again


----------



## harri

WSs^^^


----------



## harri

My temp : yday 35.8c (96.4f) today 36.0 (96.8f) 
Not much of an increase x


----------



## dachsundmom

harri- I think that dip yesterday might be AF about to show


----------



## harri

Possibly....
I think I'm going to take those tablets today!! Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Possibly....
> I think I'm going to take those tablets today!! Xxx

nooooooo if you look at my chart from last month i didnt have much of a rise the day after my o dip just try n hold out for 2 more days


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabe- it might be time to POAS again

but i only have a digi n i dont want to waste it:nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

dmom did you poas today???


----------



## dachsundmom

harri- I know you are anxious, but your CM is very fertile.

wanabe- don't waste the digi if it is all you have


----------



## dachsundmom

I will probably POAS in a few, lol. I don't think it's worth it, but hell. I have plenty.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I will probably POAS in a few, lol. I don't think it's worth it, but hell. I have plenty.

ok well send some my way lol
i think i will buy some ic's again for next cycle


----------



## wanabeamama

pee peee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> pee peee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee pee :happydance:

Give me a few minutes, brb....you damn pusher!


----------



## wanabeamama

:brat: goooo peeeee hehe


----------



## dachsundmom




----------



## wanabeamama

its a tiny pic lol i just saved it on my computer and zoomed right in i could see a shadow but the pic is v dark lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> its a tiny pic lol i just saved it on my computer and zoomed right in i could see a shadow but the pic is v dark lol

I know...I need my flash in the bathroom and I don' t want to take another bc it has sat for too long.


----------



## wanabeamama

oooooooo ok lol 
im having hot dog's for dinner lol mmmmmmmm


----------



## harri

Dmom I can't see your test properly from my phone, is there anything there?

OK I will hold out a bit longer! I can't even find my cervix, it's super high!!! And I had more ewcm but it's getting chunkier lol I will bd tonight as we didn't get chance last night (but we did the night before) I have a heavy feeling today!?

Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Dmom I can't see your test properly from my phone, is there anything there?
> 
> OK I will hold out a bit longer! I can't even find my cervix, it's super high!!! And I had more ewcm but it's getting chunkier lol I will bd tonight as we didn't get chance last night (but we did the night before) I have a heavy feeling today!?
> 
> Xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't think there is anything there.


----------



## harri

:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:( i have tummy ache ok i know i just ate 3 hotdogs a packet of crisps and a yoghurt but still :shrug:


----------



## Icca19

Good morning ladies! How is everyone??

Dmom did you post that second pic yet? We need better views 
Yey for Harris cervix! That's a good sign! 
Wannabe your mornings temp is very promising and as long as AF (the real deal) isn't here you still in.

As for me.....my temps are back to normal (yey) and I feel better!
I also broke down this morning and did a OPK....prob shouldn't have. Now I don't know what to think. 
I did one at 8pm when we got home from camping (Sunday ) and one this morning (FMU)

I went crazy last month POAS and I know what my FMU OPKs look like, not like this at this point in my cycle. 
I'm starting to wonder if I'm going to have a short month. Well what short to me is a normal cycle for most.


----------



## wanabeamama

icca can you post a pic???? pretty please


----------



## Icca19

I would but idk how to do from my smart phone:shrug:

I could change my profile pic to it for a little bit so you could view it.
Or....if mammag would be so kind as to help me out again and post a pic for me:thumbup:


----------



## Icca19

Ok that's. The best I can do

The left is Sunday night 8pm
The right one is todays FMU


----------



## wanabeamama

wow that looks dark woohoo do another one about 2pm :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here are today's HPT's...but my temp went down to 98.62....that is a large drop....we all knew I would freak out if this happened..3 days till AF is supposed to show...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/7610d7b5-orig.jpg


----------



## Icca19

Ill be at work until 4 but as soon as I get home I'm POAS
And ill probld off on using the ladies room at 2 this way ill have a good test urin lol


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> Here are today's HPT's...but my temp went down to 98.62....that is a large drop....we all knew I would freak out if this happened..3 days till AF is supposed to show...
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/7610d7b5-orig.jpg

hey mer you know what???? I THINK YOUR PREGNANT:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Those test look awesome! 
There are SO many factors that could screw with your temps, try not to worry 
Id be chart stalking if I were you though lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

B-Here is your pic inverted and where the line is....cause I so see a line!
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2011-07-19_06-37-26_174-1.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Here are today's HPT's...but my temp went down to 98.62....that is a large drop....we all knew I would freak out if this happened..3 days till AF is supposed to show...
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/7610d7b5-orig.jpg
> 
> hey mer you know what???? I THINK YOUR PREGNANT:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I know...I know...and Dmom told me that the temp drop might happen but it still freaked me out...I will stop temping the day after AF is due.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

mer you will be just fine if you go on ff you can look through lots of pregnancy charts just for peice of mind :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Good plan! You should def be in the clear by then


----------



## USAFKnineWife

L- I am on there now...gonna look through them. I just need a good slap in the face every once in a while...I am thankful for you girls for being here for me. TBH...I feel sort of selfish because I am pregnant and I should be happy with that...kwim? I am lucky to have gotten this far.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> Good plan! You should def be in the clear by then

That is what I was thinking too so I might be able to put the thermometer away at that point.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I think the test line on that FRER is now darker than the control line...


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer- I put the question out there earlier so you wouldn't freak; this is the one thing you could call your OB or the base vet and ask, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> L- I am on there now...gonna look through them. I just need a good slap in the face every once in a while...I am thankful for you girls for being here for me. TBH...I feel sort of selfish because I am pregnant and I should be happy with that...kwim? I am lucky to have gotten this far.

your not selfish and you dont need a slap in the face lol :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I see the line on the invert Mer...would it pick up the antibody strip or an evap?


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> I think the test line on that FRER is now darker than the control line...

i think there may be twins:haha::haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer- I put the question out there earlier so you wouldn't freak; this is the one thing you could call your OB or the base vet and ask, lol.

Yeah I think I might call my OB's office and ask.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I see the line on the invert Mer...would it pick up the antibody strip or an evap?

If you can see a line then it's a true line...those IC's don't normally pick up on anything unless it is there...kwim?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I think the test line on that FRER is now darker than the control line...
> 
> i think there may be twins:haha::haha:Click to expand...

bahaha...Ok well as long as one of them is a girl:winkwink:


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I think the test line on that FRER is now darker than the control line...
> 
> i think there may be twins:haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> bahaha...Ok well as long as one of them is a girl:winkwink:Click to expand...

oh no i just realised i have lost my cycle buddy now we used to pee together now i will be peeing alone :( lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll keep peeing, lol. Even though I don't see a point to it.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I think the test line on that FRER is now darker than the control line...
> 
> i think there may be twins:haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> bahaha...Ok well as long as one of them is a girl:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> oh no i just realised i have lost my cycle buddy now we used to pee together now i will be peeing alone :( lolClick to expand...

:cry::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I'll keep peeing, lol. Even though I don't see a point to it.

why is ther no point?????? You keep telling me to pee lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Bc if my temp di[ was implantation, it would've shown by now, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Bc if my temp di[ was implantation, it would've shown by now, lol.

:hissy: STOP THAT!!! This is what I am going to do to you if you don't stop! :bike: Hold your pee for about 3 hours and test again...remember when I tested :bfn: with FMU and got a :bfp: that afternoon???:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not testing again today...maybe tomorrow.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I'm not testing again today...maybe tomorrow.

ok ok! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Girls....... everyone take a deep dam breath!!! Lol, Dmom it is WAY TOO early to be counting yourself out yet, knifewife is a freak of nature :haha: and she's cooking twins!! A :bfp: at 8 dpo is rare at best!!! And that dip probably wasn't implantation!! It was just a dip :) 

Knifewife..... Your temps mean nothing at this point, I know we feel like we need to do SOMETHING to have some kind of control over this little life that we have wanted so badly for so long, so I understand the temping, but it just doesn't tell you anything, and your lines are ridiculously dark :) 

Icca- You don't even have to ASK!!! Just send your pics to my photobucket and I'll post them for you :) 

Wanabe- I'm not sure what to say :hugs: At this point, it probably is too late to get a :bfp: :cry: I'm so sorry hun, but I don't want to say that it's too early or anything like that, I think it's time to put a plan in place for next month. I know it sucks, trust me, goodness do I know, but all we can do is move on and try again hun :hugs: I really really hope I am wrong. 

Harri, with the fertile CM I would give it till the weekend, if you still have no temp shift then the Provera (I assume that's what you are taking) probably wouldn't hurt anything, make a set day, and if no shift by then, then start the meds, there's never going to be a perfect day, where you KNOW nothing is going to happen IYKWIM, being in never ending cycle purgatory is hell :(


----------



## dachsundmom

How are you Gr?


----------



## mammag

I'm amazing :) Lol, maybe not amazing, but I'm good. Bored as crap, DH has the car, it is nice out today though so will probably be able to go to the pool! Yay :) Only one TV sucks :( The boys watch cartoons and I've got nothing to do but hang out on the computer, and there are only so many stories on 2ww.com :haha:. Totally just kidding, haven't been on there yet!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Bc if my temp di[ was implantation, it would've shown by now, lol.

READ THIS I JUST FOUND FOR YOU

Implantation bleeding is just one of several typical pregnancy symptoms and it usually happens around 6-12 days after ovulation and fertilization, within 1-2 days after arrival of the blastocyst in the uterus, usually around 9 days after ovulation (dpo), with a range of 6-12 days. At the time of implantation bleeding, the blastocyst is barely visible to the naked eye, probably smaller than the dot above the letter "i". Once implantation happens the blastocyst becomes the embryo.
The blood pregnancy test usually becomes positive within 3-4 days after implantation, and the urine pregnancy test usually becomes positive 4-5 days after implantation.


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you wanabe! Then Mer must be a very fast implanter, lol.

Now I am having watery CM issues, lol. IDK what to think.


----------



## wanabeamama

anyone else due af on thursday??????? :(


----------



## dachsundmom

I am the 24th


----------



## mammag

I'm not due till next Friday I don't think.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I just wanted to say I love you guys :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Friday....


----------



## mammag

Awww :hugs: Love you back!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't love anyone, lol. I am a bitter Korean this morning.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I don't love anyone, lol. I am a bitter Korean this morning.

BULLSHIT! We know you love us!:hugs:


----------



## mammag

I know I'm setting myself up for failure here girls, and maybe it's just the Soy making me feel 'different' but I just really feel like it's my turn. Right now I just feel like I'm waiting till I can get a positive HPT, like it's inevitable. I don't have any physical symptoms, just this instinctive gut feeling like I finally did it. You're probably think I'm crazy, lol, and I'm going to be crushed if AF arrives, but I can't shake this feeling I have.


----------



## mammag

Awww, I'm sorry you're in a bad mood dmom :hugs: :(


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I know I'm setting myself up for failure here girls, and maybe it's just the Soy making me feel 'different' but I just really feel like it's my turn. Right now I just feel like I'm waiting till I can get a positive HPT, like it's inevitable. I don't have any physical symptoms, just this instinctive gut feeling like I finally did it. You're probably think I'm crazy, lol, and I'm going to be crushed if AF arrives, but I can't shake this feeling I have.

You almost said it, lol.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I know I'm setting myself up for failure here girls, and maybe it's just the Soy making me feel 'different' but I just really feel like it's my turn. Right now I just feel like I'm waiting till I can get a positive HPT, like it's inevitable. I don't have any physical symptoms, just this instinctive gut feeling like I finally did it. You're probably think I'm crazy, lol, and I'm going to be crushed if AF arrives, but I can't shake this feeling I have.
> 
> You almost said it, lol.Click to expand...

Lol, yes, but I was very careful NOT TO!! Lol, I still feel like I'm jinxing myself with that post though!


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you are ok and didn't cross the line, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lmao, I'm getting pretty good at skirting around the actual words huh :) I'm a pro!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lmao, I'm getting pretty good at skirting around the actual words huh :) I'm a pro!

When are you considering POAS?


----------



## mammag

I'm not considering it yet, I don't even know how many DPO I am really, so just going to wait until I can't wait anymore, have been to the store (even wal-mart) several times and still don't have any HPT's so I'm doing really good so far! And I can't have IC's sent to me in a hotel, so no temptation there :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I'm not considering it yet, I don't even know how many DPO I am really, so just going to wait until I can't wait anymore, have been to the store (even wal-mart) several times and still don't have any HPT's so I'm doing really good so far! And I can't have IC's sent to me in a hotel, so no temptation there :)

It will also be tough with you all stuck in one room, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, not so much, the boys totally know what a pregnancy test is, they know what they are for, that I pee on them, and not to touch them!! Lmao, it may sound crazy, but I'll bet not many people can pee on sticks nearly daily for 3 years without their kids figuring out what the hell is up!


----------



## dachsundmom

Lol. When is your new house ready?


----------



## mammag

We're leaving here Sunday and moving in then. DH is going to be working nights at first which will be helpful, he has to work for 90 days in the shop before they send him offshore. He actually wants to stay in the shop now though, he's getting $27 an hour plus 44 hours a week in overtime, which is a ridiculous amount of money, almost $3,000 a week before taxes, closer to 2 after. but after his probation period he'll make $31 an hour, but not only will he get the $4 raise, he'll get back pay for every hour he worked during the probationary period if that makes sense. Plus bonuses as long as his work is up to Par, which it will be. I'm excited to get it all started, that's the kind of money we used to make, but have been bringing in a quarter of that for the last 6 months, and I can't wait to go freaking SHOPPING!!!


----------



## mammag

even though I think 7/12's is a bit much, he says it's better than being on the rig 24/7 for a month at a time.


----------



## mammag

and not to mention he'll be here for :sex: purposes when I O!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I am excited for you Grace! I hope you get a home of your own very soon! You might as well be a military wife, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I am excited for you Grace! I hope you get a home of your own very soon! You might as well be a military wife, lol.

LOL...^^^WSS! Happy that things are getting sorted for you!!


----------



## mammag

Your not kidding, feel like an army brat for sure!! And thanks, I'm excited for me too!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Your not kidding, feel like an army brat for sure!! And thanks, I'm excited for me too!!!

Dh wasn't in the same school for more than a year at a time growing up.


----------



## mammag

That's something that bother's me about this, DH knows that my one dream my whole life has been to live in the same place forever, and I really want that for my kids, sometimes I think I'm being punished by falling in love with a man who's pretty much a gypsy. From 4th grade on I went to 13 different schools, I never went to the same school twice in a row and many years I went to more than one school in that year. Mine was due to being in foster care/group homes though. And I never wanted to live like that as an adult, yet here the fuck I am, makes me mad whenever I think about it.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> That's something that bother's me about this, DH knows that my one dream my whole life has been to live in the same place forever, and I really want that for my kids, sometimes I think I'm being punished by falling in love with a man who's pretty much a gypsy. From 4th grade on I went to 13 different schools, I never went to the same school twice in a row and many years I went to more than one school in that year. Mine was due to being in foster care/group homes though. And I never wanted to live like that as an adult, yet here the fuck I am, makes me mad whenever I think about it.

It's what we do for love..:hugs:


----------



## mammag

You're not kidding :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Gr- I get it completely...DH is not a gypsy, but is/was military. I will not move my DD out of her school; if he goes again, he goes alone. I think some of the most important relationships that kids build come from school. When the kids are younger, moving is easier, but as they start to develop lives outside the home, it gets very tough. :hugs:


----------



## mammag

I know it, I always wanted my kids to go to the same school from kindergarten on, that dream is already squashed with Aiden, but this will be the last move, I will not make another one, like you said; if he moves again, he moves ALONE!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I know it, I always wanted my kids to go to the same school from kindergarten on, that dream is already squashed with Aiden, but this will be the last move, I will not make another one, like you said; if he moves again, he moves ALONE!

I think it is also easier when there are multiple kids in the house; DH always had his siblings when he moved, so he didn't feel it as much. On the other hand, he only made it to homecoming and prom his senior year of high school and doesn't really have school friends that he talks about. It's a tough one.


----------



## mammag

At my senior prom I had only been in the school for about 4 months and got runner up for prom queen!! Lol, I always thought that was quite an achievement!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> At my senior prom I had only been in the school for about 4 months and got runner up for prom queen!! Lol, I always thought that was quite an achievement!

Very cool! :happydance:


----------



## mammag

IKR?? Bragging Rights for me!! Ooooohhh, I forgot to tell you guys, there's a bar down here called...... Mamma G's!!! Lol, DH spotted it and was like LOOK it's YOU!!! Love him.


----------



## dachsundmom

You must go there! Lol

Ok, I am having serious wetness issues, like never before. IDK what to make of it.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok so Maynard crawled up here and put him paws on my stomach rubbed his face there and stayed there....he keeps digging his face into my stomach...silly kitty!
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/764d0b1f-orig.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

BTW....How do you guys like my piggy boxers?? lol


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> You must go there! Lol
> 
> Ok, I am having serious wetness issues, like never before. IDK what to make of it.

I think that's a (whispers) good sign!! Lol, lots of creamy cm in the 2ww is a common preg sign. 

As for me I have this weird YELLOW EWCM, WTF is that!! I don't feel like I have an infection or anything, but there is a ton of it, I don't think I've ever had _yellow_ cm before?? It's stretchy and looks just like snot :shrug: Ewww.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> BTW....How do you guys like my piggy boxers?? lol

Love them!! Maynard :) That is so cute, that's what Susan named her baby on Desperate Housewives!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer- love Maynard and the boxers!

Grace- it's watery and creamy, lol. I think my body is rebelling, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You must go there! Lol
> 
> Ok, I am having serious wetness issues, like never before. IDK what to make of it.
> 
> I think that's a (whispers) good sign!! Lol, lots of creamy cm in the 2ww is a common preg sign.
> 
> As for me I have this weird YELLOW EWCM, WTF is that!! I don't feel like I have an infection or anything, but there is a ton of it, I don't think I've ever had _yellow_ cm before?? It's stretchy and looks just like snot :shrug: Ewww.Click to expand...

Ok I think I can say whatever I like...So B-....I had tons of wetness down there and it is definately a sign...just saying.
G- I too had the yellow snot EWCM....
Here is my notes entry from 7DPO...
*CM changed to almost EWCM but is yellow in color.*


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> BTW....How do you guys like my piggy boxers?? lol
> 
> Love them!! Maynard :) That is so cute, that's what Susan named her baby on Desperate Housewives!!Click to expand...

We didn't name him....That is what they named him at the shelter we got him from and we kept it as not to confuse him. I love it!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer- you can say whatever you want! Lol


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You must go there! Lol
> 
> Ok, I am having serious wetness issues, like never before. IDK what to make of it.
> 
> I think that's a (whispers) good sign!! Lol, lots of creamy cm in the 2ww is a common preg sign.
> 
> As for me I have this weird YELLOW EWCM, WTF is that!! I don't feel like I have an infection or anything, but there is a ton of it, I don't think I've ever had _yellow_ cm before?? It's stretchy and looks just like snot :shrug: Ewww.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I think I can say whatever I like...So B-....I had tons of wetness down there and it is definately a sign...just saying.
> G- I too had the yellow snot EWCM....
> Here is my notes entry from 7DPO...
> *CM changed to almost EWCM but is yellow in color.*Click to expand...

Yay :happydance: REALLY??? You wrote that!!! So itchy scalp AND freaky Yellow CM?? Have you ever had either of those things before, cuz I haven't.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You must go there! Lol
> 
> Ok, I am having serious wetness issues, like never before. IDK what to make of it.
> 
> I think that's a (whispers) good sign!! Lol, lots of creamy cm in the 2ww is a common preg sign.
> 
> As for me I have this weird YELLOW EWCM, WTF is that!! I don't feel like I have an infection or anything, but there is a ton of it, I don't think I've ever had _yellow_ cm before?? It's stretchy and looks just like snot :shrug: Ewww.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I think I can say whatever I like...So B-....I had tons of wetness down there and it is definately a sign...just saying.
> G- I too had the yellow snot EWCM....
> Here is my notes entry from 7DPO...
> *CM changed to almost EWCM but is yellow in color.*Click to expand...
> 
> Yay :happydance: REALLY??? You wrote that!!! So itchy scalp AND freaky Yellow CM?? Have you ever had either of those things before, cuz I haven't.Click to expand...

Nope ....sure haven't!:winkwink:


----------



## mammag

I'm so excited!! Oh how I wish I were 10 dpo!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

What exactly are you?


----------



## harri

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You must go there! Lol
> 
> Ok, I am having serious wetness issues, like never before. IDK what to make of it.
> 
> I think that's a (whispers) good sign!! Lol, lots of creamy cm in the 2ww is a common preg sign.
> 
> As for me I have this weird YELLOW EWCM, WTF is that!! I don't feel like I have an infection or anything, but there is a ton of it, I don't think I've ever had _yellow_ cm before?? It's stretchy and looks just like snot :shrug: Ewww.Click to expand...

I got that last cycle a few days after Ov!!!!! I was grossed out lol x


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> What exactly are you?

IDK, OPK's just went negative just now, so 7 days of positive's and inconsistent temping, so really I have NO idea :(


----------



## wanabeamama

ive had tonnes of yellowy creamy cm but i guess it just wasnt lucky for me but wow i have a feeling that there is gona be a couple of bfp's very soon from you guys :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag i would go off your first pos opk as mer o'd on her first pos so i would say your about 6dpo :)


----------



## wanabeamama

ok i know it probibly doesnt mean anything but i have taken a pm temp every night this week and it has been 36.58--36.62 i just took it now and it is 37.06 ????? How odd maby im getting sick?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabe- how are you physically feeling?


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> wanabe- how are you physically feeling?

wss?^^^


----------



## mammag

Is that a lot though? what's considered a temperature in Celsius?


----------



## mammag

A fever I mean :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

37C is considered = to 98.6...take it from there, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

to be perfectly honest other than the spotting im convinced that the hpt's are lying there are soooo many diferent things this month i just dont get it i feel frustrated i just know something is different i just dont know what it is yet,
ive had no cramping this afternoon just a little brown spottingi just want to thing about next cycle but for some reason it doesnt feel like the next one will be here for a while ugh im so confused right now sorry im just being sill no doubt my temp will drop tomorrow ready for af on thursday :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I cannot stop yawning....I so need a nap...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> to be perfectly honest other than the spotting im convinced that the hpt's are lying there are soooo many diferent things this month i just dont get it i feel frustrated i just know something is different i just dont know what it is yet,
> ive had no cramping this afternoon just a little brown spottingi just want to thing about next cycle but for some reason it doesnt feel like the next one will be here for a while ugh im so confused right now sorry im just being sill no doubt my temp will drop tomorrow ready for af on thursday :(

It's not over till it's over...:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabe- time to go to Tesco for a test, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> wanabe- time to go to Tesco for a test, lol.

^^^WSS


----------



## harri

dachsundmom said:


> wanabe- time to go to Tesco for a test, lol.

agreed!!!:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> to be perfectly honest other than the spotting im convinced that the hpt's are lying there are soooo many diferent things this month i just dont get it i feel frustrated i just know something is different i just dont know what it is yet,
> ive had no cramping this afternoon just a little brown spottingi just want to thing about next cycle but for some reason it doesnt feel like the next one will be here for a while ugh im so confused right now sorry im just being sill no doubt my temp will drop tomorrow ready for af on thursday :(
> 
> It's not over till it's over...:hugs:Click to expand...

i wish it was over so i could just forget about it i feel silly for thinking im still in :(


----------



## harri

:hugs: hope you're OK! XXXX


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## wanabeamama

i was going to get one on my way home but decided to wait n see what tomorrows temp is like if its high when i wake up i will hold my fmu and pee in tesco on my way to work


----------



## Icca19

Hey ladies  

Wannabe I'm sorry your feeling down but it ain't over until the witch shows her ugly face. And you know your body better than anyone so if you feel like she's not coming maybe she's not!

USAwife I need a nap too

Dmom it is SO time to test!

Harri how is your CM today!?


----------



## wanabeamama

thank you ladies i think i would go totally crazy if it wasnt for you :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca- I did...BFN. How are you?

wanabe- it's why we are here and love you!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Icca- I did...BFN. How are you?
> *
> wanabe- it's why we are here and love you!*

Yup :)


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Icca- I did...BFN. How are you?
> 
> wanabe- it's why we are here and love you!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: love you all too

wow theres alot of love in the air today:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Icca19

good im at work at the moment


----------



## Icca19

good im at work at the moment.
I work at an indoor water park and its likw 100 degrees in here today....it sucks!
i wonder what my temop is lol
om the up side, i have drank like 4 water bottels already


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> good im at work at the moment

What do you do?


----------



## Icca19

wow i cant type today lol


----------



## harri

Icca19 - My CM is EW today, again in abundance lol. I didn't have a second line on my opk though x


----------



## Icca19

im an EMT (emergency medical tech)
almost a paramedic....im working on that. I should be a medic by the end of the year!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> im an EMT (emergency medical tech)
> almost a paramedic....im working on that. I should be a medic by the end of the year!

Very good!


----------



## harri

Icca19 said:


> im an EMT (emergency medical tech)
> almost a paramedic....im working on that. I should be a medic by the end of the year!

I want an exciting job lol!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

harri- what do you do?


----------



## Icca19

i thought i had the start of EWCM the day we got back home from camping but i didnt want to put it on FF it was going to screw with my chart.
it went back to creamy but idk after todays OPK


----------



## Icca19

i LOVE this job! it is so much fun
and all the kidos here are adorable....most of the people i see in the first aid room are kids. they run around this place like a kid in a candy shop lol

Harri i think you Oed!!!!!


----------



## harri

I'm an Accountant :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I play mommy all day...and occasionally do housework...Nothing exciting...lol


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> I play mommy all day...and occasionally do housework...Nothing exciting...lol

Ditto


----------



## mammag

I wonder what it was about the Soy that took away my painful breasts?? They are very slightly tender, but I mean; you guys have heard me complain about them before, they are usually horrible. I wonder if it's a good thing, a bad thing, or something I should be worried about? Blah :shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I wonder what it was about the Soy that took away my painful breasts?? They are very slightly tender, but I mean; you guys have heard me complain about them before, they are usually horrible. I wonder if it's a good thing, a bad thing, or something I should be worried about? Blah :shrug:

Mine aren't too bad...only if they get squished or hit...My nipples are sore to the touch though...


----------



## mammag

Mine for sure hurt if I squish them, or if the kids hit them (which is about 9 times a second) lol, but still nothing like they are every other month. Usually they start hurting day before O, continue to hurt wicked bad and then the pain subsides at about 4-5 dpo, now they are just starting to get tender and only to the touch. It's just weird. I know I hate them, but I guess the Soy just has me paranoid.


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all!! I'd just like to say.. im tracey, im 29 and im a BnB (this thread in particular) addict.... lol. I figure you know you are addicted when you are running late for work and you still stand at the mirror blow drying your hair with one hand and reading all the posts on your phone with the other. 

USA - I see everyone calls you Mer... is it okay if I do too, its just so much shorter than USAFKninewife.... your HPTs look amazing... I am still so excited for you!

Dmom - Sucks you are having a down day today, we have all been there. I agree with the others, too early! Couldnt see your HPT on my phone this morning might go back a few pages and try to take a look. Are you doing another in the morning?

Harri!-Im kind of an accountant too... but I mixed it with software and now sell and train and customsie accounting software... geeky I know but I like it.

Wannabamama - How are you feeling today? I have my fingers crossed for you.

Icca! - Your job sounds so cool, kids love the pools!

Mammag - Not too long to go till you are in your new place, bet you are very much looking forward to that huh! Get a bit of normality back in place.


----------



## mammag

*by 'them' I mean the sore boobs, lol. I almost want them so I don't think I've screwed anything up.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi waiting!

Girls, keep in mind why soy was originally used...to help with the symptoms of menopause, lol. It's going to screw with your hormones, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, hopefully only in a good way!!! At least I O'ed, I just gotta keep telling myself that!!!


----------



## mammag

Hi waiting!! Yes, we are almost settled in, lol, I can't wait. DH just called, finds out his for sure hours right now so we can start really planning the move and what not. I'm so excited!!! We're moving to Houma, did I tell you guys that already?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> Morning all!! I'd just like to say.. im tracey, im 29 and im a BnB (this thread in particular) addict.... lol. I figure you know you are addicted when you are running late for work and you still stand at the mirror blow drying your hair with one hand and reading all the posts on your phone with the other.
> 
> USA - I see everyone calls you Mer... is it okay if I do too, its just so much shorter than USAFKninewife.... your HPTs look amazing... I am still so excited for you!
> 
> Dmom - Sucks you are having a down day today, we have all been there. I agree with the others, too early! Couldnt see your HPT on my phone this morning might go back a few pages and try to take a look. Are you doing another in the morning?
> 
> Harri!-Im kind of an accountant too... but I mixed it with software and now sell and train and customsie accounting software... geeky I know but I like it.
> 
> Wannabamama - How are you feeling today? I have my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Icca! - Your job sounds so cool, kids love the pools!
> 
> Mammag - Not too long to go till you are in your new place, bet you are very much looking forward to that huh! Get a bit of normality back in place.

Hi! Yes my name is Meredith but everyone calls me Mer...you can if you want...it is alot easier...
You job seems cool too...


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Hi waiting!! Yes, we are almost settled in, lol, I can't wait. DH just called, finds out his for sure hours right now so we can start really planning the move and what not. I'm so excited!!! We're moving to Houma, did I tell you guys that already?

I think you told us you were moving to Nevada! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Hi waiting!! Yes, we are almost settled in, lol, I can't wait. DH just called, finds out his for sure hours right now so we can start really planning the move and what not. I'm so excited!!! We're moving to Houma, did I tell you guys that already?

Oh yeah? Houma huh? Been there...know where it is at...I don't know how it looks since Katrina though....


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> Hi waiting!! Yes, we are almost settled in, lol, I can't wait. DH just called, finds out his for sure hours right now so we can start really planning the move and what not. I'm so excited!!! We're moving to Houma, did I tell you guys that already?

so are you are moving towns/cities (forgive me im a nzer lol) again?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Hi waiting!! Yes, we are almost settled in, lol, I can't wait. DH just called, finds out his for sure hours right now so we can start really planning the move and what not. I'm so excited!!! We're moving to Houma, did I tell you guys that already?
> 
> I think you told us you were moving to Nevada! :haha:Click to expand...

bahaha :rofl: You are such a meanie!! :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Hi waiting!! Yes, we are almost settled in, lol, I can't wait. DH just called, finds out his for sure hours right now so we can start really planning the move and what not. I'm so excited!!! We're moving to Houma, did I tell you guys that already?
> 
> I think you told us you were moving to Nevada! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> bahaha :rofl: You are such a meanie!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Like you weren't thinking it!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Hi waiting!! Yes, we are almost settled in, lol, I can't wait. DH just called, finds out his for sure hours right now so we can start really planning the move and what not. I'm so excited!!! We're moving to Houma, did I tell you guys that already?
> 
> I think you told us you were moving to Nevada! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> bahaha :rofl: You are such a meanie!! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Like you weren't thinking it!Click to expand...

:blush:


----------



## mammag

Lmao, you guys are so silly, I love it when you make me smile :) 

Yeah, it's technically a different city, but it's only about 30 miles from where I am now. It looks good there, some of it is rundown looking but you have that in any city, it has a super nice part too. That doesn't mean I'm not TERRIFIED to live there, hurricanes are like my worst nightmare.


----------



## wanabeamama

morning tracey :D im not too bad thank just at that awfull confused stage just before af you know how it is lol
hey im 29 too :) is your ticker right??? 10 doys til O?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lmao, you guys are so silly, I love it when you make me smile :)
> 
> Yeah, it's technically a different city, but it's only about 30 miles from where I am now. It looks good there, some of it is rundown looking but you have that in any city, it has a super nice part too. That doesn't mean I'm not TERRIFIED to live there, hurricanes are like my worst nightmare.

I am sure it will be great! I do wish that you were closer though!


----------



## waiting2c

Ouch yeah, hurricanes would be scary!

Apparently though these days anything can happen no matter where you are, i mean take Christchurch here, that was unexpected. Then we had tornados in Auckland a month or so back.. not massively damaging ones like you get there but just goes to show no where is safe completely.


----------



## waiting2c

wanabeamama said:


> morning tracey :D im not too bad thank just at that awfull confused stage just before af you know how it is lol
> hey im 29 too :) is your ticker right??? 10 doys til O?

Yeah, that stage is the pitts really huh. I hope you find out one way or the other pretty soon so you can get on with things.

Yup pretty sure its right... feel a bit down about it today, 10 more days just seems so very far away. I went off the pill in Jan and had regular 28 day cycles for a couple of months, then a 30 dayer, a 42 dayer, then back to 32 days.


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> morning tracey :D im not too bad thank just at that awfull confused stage just before af you know how it is lol
> hey im 29 too :) is your ticker right??? 10 doys til O?
> 
> Yeah, that stage is the pitts really huh. I hope you find out one way or the other pretty soon so you can get on with things.
> 
> Yup pretty sure its right... feel a bit down about it today, 10 more days just seems so very far away. I went off the pill in Jan and had regular 28 day cycles for a couple of months, then a 30 dayer, a 42 dayer, then back to 32 days.Click to expand...

do you use opk's and bbt???


----------



## waiting2c

Nope, its hard, obviously OH and I have discussed having children, and we both want them, but he is of the leave it up to nature frame of mind. He will willingly BD as much as I want during fertile time but he doesnt want us to label it "trying" or me to do anything. To be honest I dont think he realises how small the chances are even with doing everything right, and how unpredictible these things can be. I have just brought some ICs from China, they have been sent and will arrive sometime in the next 20 days. I figure I can OPK in secret as he is never up at the same time as me in the mornings but dont think I could temp in secret. Do you think its wrong for me to even use OPKs?


----------



## mammag

OMG, Breast Feeding Baby Dolls Y'all!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7PsVQH6lCQ


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting- I don't think it's a bad idea to use them, but keep in mind...OPKs don't prove that you ovulated...just that your body is trying to do so. Temping is the only way to know for sure.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

That's freaky!


----------



## waiting2c

Ok, please forgive my blondeness... honestly when I came to BnB I knew nothing about TTC at all, I have picked up a bit and learnt to understand my body a bit over past few cycles.. but im still learning.

Do you ahve to take it basically as soon as you open your eyes in the morning? Ie, could I get up and go to bathroom and do it?


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Ok, please forgive my blondeness... honestly when I came to BnB I knew nothing about TTC at all, I have picked up a bit and learnt to understand my body a bit over past few cycles.. but im still learning.
> 
> Do you ahve to take it basically as soon as you open your eyes in the morning? Ie, could I get up and go to bathroom and do it?

No, lol. Once you get used to your surges, in theory, you could take them first thing in the morning. LH, the hormone that signals OV, is synthesized later in the day, so if you test first thing in the morning, you might miss it. I am a strong surger and can test in the morning, but it is more common not to...


----------



## dachsundmom

Also, be aware that an OPK is not like an HPT...two lines does not mean positive and you might see two lines all month. The test line has to be as dark or darker than the control line...anything else is negative.


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Ok, please forgive my blondeness... honestly when I came to BnB I knew nothing about TTC at all, I have picked up a bit and learnt to understand my body a bit over past few cycles.. but im still learning.
> 
> Do you ahve to take it basically as soon as you open your eyes in the morning? Ie, could I get up and go to bathroom and do it?
> 
> No, lol. Once you get used to your surges, in theory, you could take them first thing in the morning. LH, the hormone that signals OV, is synthesized later in the day, so if you test first thing in the morning, you might miss it. I am a strong surger and can test in the morning, but it is more common not to...Click to expand...

Ahh, ok, so when is a good time to take it, last thing at night or something?


----------



## dachsundmom

Anytime between 10am-8pm is good to start and you might have to do it twice a day until you get the hang of it.


----------



## Icca19

Speaking of OPKs 
I just got home and took another one
The test line looks like the lighter of the two from earlier
So......I'm guessing that darker one was because of a FMU ......right?


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> Anytime between 10am-8pm is good to start and you might have to do it twice a day until you get the hang of it.

Ummm do you just use a normal thermometer or is it a special one :blush:


----------



## Icca19

Wait! No I take that back!
Its def darker than Sunday nights (its getting darker as it sits) 
But its not darker than todays FMU

Hmmmm. I wonder if I'm going to O soon
My boobs hurt, just got out the shower and noticed that. Well its more my nipps than my boobs


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting- you need to use a basal body thermometer...not expensive at all

Icca- in theory the afternoon should be darker, but sounds like you are very close


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> Nope, its hard, obviously OH and I have discussed having children, and we both want them, but he is of the leave it up to nature frame of mind. He will willingly BD as much as I want during fertile time but he doesnt want us to label it "trying" or me to do anything. To be honest I dont think he realises how small the chances are even with doing everything right, and how unpredictible these things can be. I have just brought some ICs from China, they have been sent and will arrive sometime in the next 20 days. I figure I can OPK in secret as he is never up at the same time as me in the mornings but dont think I could temp in secret. Do you think its wrong for me to even use OPKs?

is your dh up before or after you? My oh doesnt know i temp he doesnt hear my thrmometer and i just enter the temp in my phone on fertility friend,
im sure you can get a silent bbt tho :)


----------



## waiting2c

wanabeamama said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Nope, its hard, obviously OH and I have discussed having children, and we both want them, but he is of the leave it up to nature frame of mind. He will willingly BD as much as I want during fertile time but he doesnt want us to label it "trying" or me to do anything. To be honest I dont think he realises how small the chances are even with doing everything right, and how unpredictible these things can be. I have just brought some ICs from China, they have been sent and will arrive sometime in the next 20 days. I figure I can OPK in secret as he is never up at the same time as me in the mornings but dont think I could temp in secret. Do you think its wrong for me to even use OPKs?
> 
> is your dh up before or after you? My oh doesnt know i temp he doesnt hear my thrmometer and i just enter the temp in my phone on fertility friend,
> im sure you can get a silent bbt tho :)Click to expand...

Waaay after. He gets up long after I have left for work already... lazy huh lol.


----------



## mammag

My DH knows I temp, but when I'm somewhere I don't want other people to know I just hold the end of the thermometer tight in my hand and it muffles the ending beeps, read it and put it on FF!! It can so be done in secret :)


----------



## wanabeamama

^^^wss mammag


----------



## waiting2c

Ok, its going to be too late for me to do this on this cycle though aye? You have to be temping from the start?


----------



## mammag

You can totally start now!! As long as you start at least 6 days before ovulation, even less if you are familiar with your temps and such!!


----------



## mammag

And I am feeling particularly fiery today!! It seems like every single post I've opened has made me want to go all cave man on somebody. I really really would like that Bitch Slap button :( Lol, I'm usually so good at just reading it, maybe getting a giggle if it's dumb and moving on, but today? It's pissing me off.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace- did we decide you are 6DPO?


----------



## waiting2c

Ok, have just purchased one off Trademe (NZs ebay style thing), so should get it in next two days. Should give me 7ish days of temping before expected O day.


----------



## dachsundmom

Don't go out 'there'...but then again, I was just as bad earlier, lol. Really wanted that slap button.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Grace- did we decide you are 6DPO?

IDK :shrug: if I O'ed the day after my + OPK then yeah, but I really have no f'ing clue, lol. I won't know till AF comes, and if she doesn't then I guess I'll never know!!


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Ok, have just purchased one off Trademe (NZs ebay style thing), so should get it in next two days. Should give me 7ish days of temping before expected O day.

Now go to fertility friend and sign up...if you click on my chart, there will be a link for a free account.


----------



## mammag

Going by CM though, I think I'm 5 dpo


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, 5DPO it is...for now. We can do the 'other' math later.


----------



## Icca19

Mammag will you up load a photo for me.... thank you


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I should really patent a "Bitch Slap Button" lol


----------



## mammag

Sure will Icca!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Ok, have just purchased one off Trademe (NZs ebay style thing), so should get it in next two days. Should give me 7ish days of temping before expected O day.
> 
> Now go to fertility friend and sign up...if you click on my chart, there will be a link for a free account.Click to expand...

Ok, I have registered. How do I get link to put in signature?


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/Mobile%20Uploads/20110719164921.jpg

For ICCA :)


----------



## mammag

I think it's prob still a couple of days away Icca.


----------



## Icca19

Thank you much! (I sent it to you)

USAwife go for it! Ill buy one lol
Waiting2c congrats! Welcome to our crazy little world of temping


----------



## mammag

I posted them a couple of posts back :)


----------



## waiting2c

Icca19 said:


> Thank you much! (I sent it to you)
> 
> USAwife go for it! Ill buy one lol
> Waiting2c congrats! Welcome to our crazy little world of temping

Thanks Icca  Little bit excited to try it. Will be nice piece of mind to try and figure out a) that I did ovulate, and b) when the heck that was!


----------



## mammag

waiting2c said:


> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you much! (I sent it to you)
> 
> USAwife go for it! Ill buy one lol
> Waiting2c congrats! Welcome to our crazy little world of temping
> 
> Thanks Icca  Little bit excited to try it. Will be nice piece of mind to try and figure out a) that I did ovulate, and b) when the heck that was!Click to expand...

It is nice for sure, it can become addictive though!!!


----------



## Icca19

Lol acouple days is better than acouple weeks


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you much! (I sent it to you)
> 
> USAwife go for it! Ill buy one lol
> Waiting2c congrats! Welcome to our crazy little world of temping
> 
> Thanks Icca  Little bit excited to try it. Will be nice piece of mind to try and figure out a) that I did ovulate, and b) when the heck that was!Click to expand...
> 
> It is nice for sure, it can become addictive though!!!Click to expand...

Lol, excellent, this will feed my addictive personality well then :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

omg im sooooo windy right now lol


----------



## mammag

Lol wanabe :) Maybe try some Tums! Their TTC safe!!


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you much! (I sent it to you)
> 
> USAwife go for it! Ill buy one lol
> Waiting2c congrats! Welcome to our crazy little world of temping
> 
> Thanks Icca  Little bit excited to try it. Will be nice piece of mind to try and figure out a) that I did ovulate, and b) when the heck that was!Click to expand...

i have found it so helpfull i just cant wait to go to bed at night so i can see what my temp is in the morning lol every day is like christmas haha


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I also found out that those gas pills...Gas-X....the softgels are safe as well...They help with the gas and bloating. And Imodium pills too...I had to take one last night as I had really bad diarreah (sp?) I surely felt that lava was gonna come out of my butt at any moment! :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Lol wanabe :) Maybe try some Tums! Their TTC safe!!

i would if i had some i guess i just have to blow it out :rofl:


----------



## waiting2c

wanabeamama said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you much! (I sent it to you)
> 
> USAwife go for it! Ill buy one lol
> Waiting2c congrats! Welcome to our crazy little world of temping
> 
> Thanks Icca  Little bit excited to try it. Will be nice piece of mind to try and figure out a) that I did ovulate, and b) when the heck that was!Click to expand...
> 
> i have found it so helpfull i just cant wait to go to bed at night so i can see what my temp is in the morning lol every day is like christmas hahaClick to expand...

Awesome! Glad to hear its helpful! Well Ive gotta go visit a client now for an hour or so.. stupid work lol!


----------



## wanabeamama

hahah what a perfectly normal conversation :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you much! (I sent it to you)
> 
> USAwife go for it! Ill buy one lol
> Waiting2c congrats! Welcome to our crazy little world of temping
> 
> Thanks Icca  Little bit excited to try it. Will be nice piece of mind to try and figure out a) that I did ovulate, and b) when the heck that was!Click to expand...
> 
> i have found it so helpfull i just cant wait to go to bed at night so i can see what my temp is in the morning lol every day is like christmas hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Awesome! Glad to hear its helpful! Well Ive gotta go visit a client now for an hour or so.. stupid work lol!Click to expand...

boooooooooooo to work lol


----------



## harri

I'm off to jump DH! Sex every other day for over a month is TIRING!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## mammag

:rofl: you all are something else!


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> I'm off to jump DH! Sex every other day for over a month is TIRING!!!!!!! :haha:

I'll bet DH isn't complaining!


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> I'm off to jump DH! Sex every other day for over a month is TIRING!!!!!!! :haha:

so now for the next hour were all gona know what you upto haha


----------



## mammag

Lol, Harri's getting her groove on :)


----------



## wanabeamama

:sex: harri :sex: harri :sex: harri :sex: harri :sex:


----------



## Icca19

Aww I want to Bd!!

I was a "good wife" this morning and gave him a BJ (got to keep it exciting for him, I don't want anything to seem like a chore) 
I told him today that were not doing ANYTHING for 2 or 3 days until I see how this OPK turns out. This way I know that it will be a "good batch" lol


----------



## MrsStutler

:rofl: I am sitting at work reading all this and every now and then burst out laughing, thankfully customers haven't come in whilst I'm in full hyena mode!

I'm hoping Mer and I get a few more bump buddies this time! I've got a good feeling for this go 'round!! I've got my fingers crossed and toes too. 
Tomorrow is 8 weeks, and I'm just itching to tell everybody... I've already blabbed it to quite a few close friends :dohh: If I didn't have you girls to talk with I think I would implode, or throttle DH...one or the other.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well my tiny terrorist would not stop crawling on me today and I kept telling him to stop that he was hurting my stomach...Well he likes to do things he knows not to...And I knew what was coming..So.....I say to him..:
Me: Wanna know a secret?
TT: A secret? 
Me: yes..a secret but you can NOT tell anyone...
TT: OK I won't tell anyone (yeah right!)
Me: Mommy has a baby in her belly so you have to be easy...
TT: THAT....IS....FREAKING...AWESOME! (although cause I am a bad mommy..he didn't actually say freaking :blush: )
Me: Ok don't say that but are you excited?
TT: You bet I am!! awww
Me: Well you can't tell anyone ok?
TT: I won't tell...

He then runs down the hall...busting into Dalton's room and screams what I told him...Dalton didn't quite hear him right so he still doesn't know..:haha: I just thought that it was so cute the way he reacted...even if it was with profanity :blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

God...I just re-read that....I am a terrible parent :dohh:


----------



## wanabeamama

awwwww mer that is soooo sweet i so cant wait to have children it must be an amaizing feeling :)


----------



## mammag

Lmao, we were all sitting at DH's aunt and uncles dinner table (their very christian and proper) and my little one just suddenly screams to Aiden, I'm gonna bust your Ass!!! Lmao, everyone's face turned red and it was hilarious!! :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lmao, we were all sitting at DH's aunt and uncles dinner table (their very christian and proper) and my little one just suddenly screams to Aiden, I'm gonna bust your Ass!!! Lmao, everyone's face turned red and it was hilarious!! :)

Oh jesus!!:wacko: That is freaking hilarious!!! :rofl:


----------



## mammag

Your not kidding, I was like, Great, now they think we beat our kids!!! Lol, when really it's just a running joke in our house, you know, I'm gonna bust your assss, then chase em around pretending to spank em and they laugh? Lol, it's really funny when it's not taken out of context!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Totally know what you mean...With what I shared someone might be lurking and want to call CPS! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

And my second BFN of the day! :growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 237644
> 
> 
> And my second BFN of the day! :growlmad:

I am so sorry! But I will have to say this again....It is still early...:hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Back in the office again now, was nice to get out for a bit though.

You guys are funny! I really love hearing your stories about your kids, they sound like such little characters. Cant wait to have one!

Dmom - suck about the BFN, but still early days. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I should just buy another dog!


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> I think I should just buy another dog!

Dmom~ You can have mine! They are brats! Although mine is a princess and of course perfect.

Mer~ I was laughing SO hard at your story! I just know our kid is probably going to pick up our foul mouths, although something about a small child swearing is hilarious and cute all at the same time! DH is absolutely TERRIBLE when he is playing online video games with his friends. I'm always yelling at him "MOUTH!" but I'm just as bad. We are heavily involved in our church too so I'm sure our kid will be the one to utter some horribly unforgivable word right at the most embarrassing time:dohh:

I just realized it is time to close up shop and leave work! yay!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I think I should just buy another dog!

Ha!! I totally did that, first I bought fish, then I bought a dog. Lol, sucks she's over a year old now though, really thought I'd have a new baby by now :( Sometimes I amaze myself at how excited I can get during a 2ww after 3 years of failure after failure. It's kind of stupid when I think about it, buutttt, I never have been the brightest crayon in the box!!! :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey - question... and I hope it doesnt come accross the wrong way, not meaning any offence or anything. How old were you ladies when you had your first? Were you TTC for those or did it just happen?

I am honestly just super super terrified that I will get my hopes set on this (well to be honest its too late, my hopes are set) and then have it never ever happen. Its something I have wanted since i was old enough to know what it was my circumstances have just prevented it till now. 

I sincerely hope and wish each one of you get your BFP, the sooner the better. You are all a bunch of fantastic people to talk to and I want you all to be happy.


----------



## mammag

With my first I was 18 and on BC, I had him when I was 19, I literally had for the first time (me and his father had broken up) and got pregnant, it was also the only time we had had sex till after I found out I was pregnant!! My second I was 21, DH and I decided to start trying and I missed my first period (no charting, no OPK's, no nothing, just sex) after we started having unprotected sex, started trying for a second when the baby was about 10 months old and he just turned 4.


----------



## waiting2c

Wow, so you have been trying for a long time considering your first couple happened so quickly huh. I cant imagine how hard it is trying for so long. I hope it happens very soon!


----------



## dachsundmom

I was 24, drunk, and on the pill, lol. Go effing figure, lol.


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> I think I should just buy another dog!

Just saw your new pic, they are so cute!!


----------



## MrsStutler

Waiting2c~ I feel like a jackass for having it so easy:blush:. I came off the pill in October but we didn't really try until May this year and although I had the wonkiest cycle ever we got preggo on the first try. I just turned 21 at the end of March. I really hope we can get everybody on this thread a BFP soon! Some of the gals here have been TTC for a really long time, they have the will and determination I could only dream of!


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think I should just buy another dog!
> 
> Just saw your new pic, they are so cute!!Click to expand...

Porkchop is mine...the boy on the left. The girl, Roxy, belongs to a dear friend of mine. They are married, lol.


----------



## waiting2c

MrsStutler said:


> Waiting2c~ I feel like a jackass for having it so easy:blush:. I came off the pill in October but we didn't really try until May this year and although I had the wonkiest cycle ever we got preggo on the first try. I just turned 21 at the end of March. I really hope we can get everybody on this thread a BFP soon! Some of the gals here have been TTC for a really long time, they have the will and determination I could only dream of!

Dont feel like a jackass Mrs Stutler! Its so very cool that you got your BFP, and im really happy for you. I read your journal before, was a cool read!!


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think I should just buy another dog!
> 
> Just saw your new pic, they are so cute!!Click to expand...
> 
> Porkchop is mine...the boy on the left. The girl, Roxy, belongs to a dear friend of mine. They are married, lol.Click to expand...

Awwwwww that is super sweet!


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> Waiting2c~ I feel like a jackass for having it so easy:blush:. I came off the pill in October but we didn't really try until May this year and although I had the wonkiest cycle ever we got preggo on the first try. I just turned 21 at the end of March. I really hope we can get everybody on this thread a BFP soon! Some of the gals here have been TTC for a really long time, they have the will and determination I could only dream of!

Don't ever say that again! Your story is the best ever...this whole TTC thing, in the end, is out of our hands. When it's time, it's time. :hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think I should just buy another dog!
> 
> Just saw your new pic, they are so cute!!Click to expand...
> 
> Porkchop is mine...the boy on the left. The girl, Roxy, belongs to a dear friend of mine. They are married, lol.Click to expand...

They are adorable! Did you name Porkchop after the dog on the cartoon Doug?


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think I should just buy another dog!
> 
> Just saw your new pic, they are so cute!!Click to expand...
> 
> Porkchop is mine...the boy on the left. The girl, Roxy, belongs to a dear friend of mine. They are married, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> They are adorable! Did you name Porkchop after the dog on the cartoon Doug?Click to expand...

No, but right after I named him, I was like damn....that's Doug's dog, lol.


----------



## MrsStutler

Since I don't have adorable kids like Meredith to share...These are my monsters, Stryker on the left, Bacardi in the middle and Cobalt on the right. The two white ones are brother and sister.
 



Attached Files:







GEDC0179.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> Since I don't have adorable kids like Meredith to share...These are my monsters, Stryker on the left, Bacardi in the middle and Cobalt on the right. The two white ones are brother and sister.

Very cute! Did you get them all from work?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think I should just buy another dog!
> 
> Ha!! I totally did that, first I bought fish, then I bought a dog. Lol, sucks she's over a year old now though, really thought I'd have a new baby by now :( Sometimes I amaze myself at how excited I can get during a 2ww after 3 years of failure after failure. It's kind of stupid when I think about it, buutttt, *I never have been the brightest crayon in the box!!!* :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> Since I don't have adorable kids like Meredith to share...These are my monsters, Stryker on the left, Bacardi in the middle and Cobalt on the right. The two white ones are brother and sister.
> 
> Very cute! Did you get them all from work?Click to expand...

No, the two white ones were the product of my two oldest brothers' stupidity. They thought their un-fixed white husky and un-fixed yellow lab wouldn't do anything...HA! I confiscated the mamma dog and played doggie midwife. I kept Bacardi as payment for taking care of them all, pawned off Cobalt on my DH (then my boyfriend) and my mother in law has another male from the litter. The last two pups went to close friends, we still have puppy birthday parties every year. Yeah, I am that pathetic!

The border collie was a rescue, we're her third home. Our youth pastor was looking for a home for her after she destroyed his RV wiring. We took her instead of letting her go to the pound, sweetest yet dumbest dog I've ever known. 

I've also got a mutt I rescued from the desert who has no nose, and a one-eyed chihuahua that still live with my parents due to their conditions. I got the chihuahua from working at a vet and the mutt just found me when I was out horseback riding in the desert.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> Hey - question... and I hope it doesnt come accross the wrong way, not meaning any offence or anything. How old were you ladies when you had your first? Were you TTC for those or did it just happen?
> 
> I am honestly just super super terrified that I will get my hopes set on this (well to be honest its too late, my hopes are set) and then have it never ever happen. Its something I have wanted since i was old enough to know what it was my circumstances have just prevented it till now.
> 
> I sincerely hope and wish each one of you get your BFP, the sooner the better. You are all a bunch of fantastic people to talk to and I want you all to be happy.

I had my first at 16 (turned 17 in November). And no I was not TTC...birth control EPIC FAIL....BUT I am happy that it happened..wouldn't change it for the world..even if she is a teenage pain in the ass...:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla-we need pics of your other two puppies!


----------



## waiting2c

OMG puppy birthday parties sounds too cute, and so not pathetic! 

I also really want a dog but live in a townhouse with zero outdoor areas and work more hours in a day than a dog would be happy with.


----------



## MrsStutler

Ok here is Twinkie, and Lucky. Twinks was born without her eye, her owner surrendered her to the vet clinic because she was tired of dealing with all of her problems. She has massive food allergies. 
I put up a picture of the day I found Lucky and a recent one. Lucky's nose actually looks better now than in the recent picture. I think he has nasal-solar dermatitis where the skin of his nose actually attacks itself in response to sunlight. He is a sweetheart of a dog.
 



Attached Files:







GEDC0037.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0099.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0037.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsStutler

Here is their puppy birthday party, I make them all doggie cakes. Making doggie cakes is actually part of my job at the pet food store I work for, yeah...I make cakes for dogs.
 



Attached Files:







Puppy Party 2007 119.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2









Puppy Party 2007 121.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla, they are adorable! Our lab, Barney, has food allergies too. The dog can eat lamb and rice, that's it. He also has chronic giardia, so no matter what, the dog has massive poo, lol.


----------



## waiting2c

MrsStutler said:


> Here is their puppy birthday party, I make them all doggie cakes. Making doggie cakes is actually part of my job at the pet food store I work for, yeah...I make cakes for dogs.

Honestly - these are so freaking awesome. Your dogs are super cute too, I like Lucky.


----------



## mammag

Awwww! Love the puppies!!!!! And don't feel bad Mrs. S!!! My first two happened instantly!!! Lol, plus I wouldn't wish not getting pregnant the first try on anybody, no matter how bitchy I am feeling!!!


----------



## harri

Aww love all your dogs! Very slight temp rise today so I haven't O'd yet! I will give it until Sat then take the tablets xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri- Saturday is the day then, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

This morning.


----------



## harri

I can't see on my phone - Is there a hint of a line? Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

well the dream is over for yet another month :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

harri, IDK...sometimes I think there is and then, IDK...lol. I might have to pee on a real stick here soon.


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> well the dream is over for yet another month :cry:

:cry: Are you sure it is AF? :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> well the dream is over for yet another month :cry:
> 
> :cry: Are you sure it is AF? :hugs:Click to expand...

i dont have my usual cramps but had a definate RED blood when i wiped thismorning but nothing when i went just now but shes due tomorrow so i think its just on its way out now and will be full flow tomorrow :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> well the dream is over for yet another month :cry:
> 
> :cry: Are you sure it is AF? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i dont have my usual cramps but had a definate RED blood when i wiped thismorning but nothing when i went just now but shes due tomorrow so i think its just on its way out now and will be full flow tomorrow :(Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## harri

Dmom there is something about that test - I think I see something but to me it looks further right then usual but I'm not familiar with these tests! I think it's time for a FRER x


----------



## wanabeamama

thank you :hugs:
dmom i see pink too but cant tell if its in the right place frer time x


----------



## dachsundmom

On these tests, the line is a little more to the right than on the other ICs. The test strip is very thin. Believe it or not, the only FR I have in the house is not the Early Result...I have two boxes of crap, lol


----------



## harri

In that case I definitely see something!!!!!! How do you feel?! 
Now you know I'm not lying as I said further to the right! :) lol


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> In that case I definitely see something!!!!!! How do you feel?!
> Now you know I'm not lying as I said further to the right! :) lol

IDK if there is anything there and I don't have the guts to tweak it. Lol. I haven't felt anything out of the ordinary except feeling a little warm and some extra heartburn....both not unusual for me.

No boob pain, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

i really dont think there is such thing as symptoms anymore it seems mother nature throws somthing different at me every cycle to make me think its my month

at least this time next cycle i will be on a beach in barbados


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 237764
> 
> 
> This morning.

B-I think i see something...I want to tweak it but it's too blurry...can you take another pic?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> well the dream is over for yet another month :cry:
> 
> :cry: Are you sure it is AF? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i dont have my usual cramps but had a definate RED blood when i wiped thismorning but nothing when i went just now but shes due tomorrow so i think its just on its way out now and will be full flow tomorrow :(Click to expand...

So sorry Laura!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

It's awful isn't it! I had that last month on top on my hpt accidentally touching an opk and me thinking I had a bfp! I feel for you! :hugs: 

Dmom - please tweak! Xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here is your test zoomed in and where I think I see the line!
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2011-07-20_05-36-52_321-1.jpg


----------



## harri

That's where I see the line too!!!!! Xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> That's where I see the line too!!!!! Xxx

Then I am not crazy!


----------



## dachsundmom

Best I can do is resize...I won't take another pic bc it has sat too long. I don't think there's anything to see.


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> Here is your test zoomed in and where I think I see the line!
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2011-07-20_05-36-52_321-1.jpg

i cant see the pic it hasnt come up in my screen :(


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 237790
> 
> 
> Best I can do is resize...I won't take another pic bc it has sat too long. I don't think there's anything to see.

i see it :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

The jury has spoken B!!!! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

There's nothing to see, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> There's nothing to see, lol

there really is somthing there i see it especially on mer's pic :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

B- is just trying to talk herself out of it...I feel ya....I tried to do that the day I got my :bfn: and later in the day got my :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

This is all I have to do right now; yes, I know it is blue dye...it is very faint, within 2-3 minutes, and I can make out color.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

That is DEFINATELY a :bfp: I totally see it!!! If you got it on an IC and now on a blue dye then you know whats up! 
YAY!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Oh boy oh boy oh boy! (Or girl lol) this is exciting! 
Dmom I hope you get your BFP!!

Harri with your extreme CM and your temps going up (somewhat) then maybe you did O, just super late! Did you do the OPKs?? (I want to think you did but we all POAS so much I'm not sure lol sorry) if you have all signs pointing towards O and your covered DTD then are you still going to take the provera??
I'm a slow temp riser (I think) last month (my first month temping) it took acouple days to rise and for FF to give me cross hairs so.......

Wannabe I'm sorry AF came:hugs:
Have you talked to your Dr yet??

Mammag how you feeling?? Todays like your half way mark until testing uh?? Oh boy! (Or girl in your case lol) 

Well I'm feeling better today so ya know what that mean......time to clean the house!! I'm not looking forward to it but it NEEDS done. We went camping and iv been sick, this place looks like a tornado went through it. 

But I got a good start to my morning. I jumped on DH as soon as I took my temp :blush:
I can't help myself sometimes I know we really shouldn't....DH yelled at me for it (after) typical guy lol but it was super sweet seeing him concerned as me with TTC


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> That is DEFINATELY a :bfp: I totally see it!!! If you got it on an IC and now on a blue dye then you know whats up!
> YAY!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I can't really see the IC without tilting and this is blue...do you really see it?


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca...I am glad you are feeling better?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> That is DEFINATELY a :bfp: I totally see it!!! If you got it on an IC and now on a blue dye then you know whats up!
> YAY!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I can't really see the IC without tilting and this is blue...do you really see it?Click to expand...

YES I CAN FLIPPING SEE IT!!!!:dohh: Remember about not blowing smoke? I am not one to do that....it's so not nice!!


----------



## Icca19

I see it!


----------



## dachsundmom

We'll see in the morning...I bought some FRERs this morning.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Come on! Hold your pee and take a FRER in a bit!! Pretty Please!!!


----------



## harri

I see it dmom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Argghhhhh!!!!!

Icca19 - I'm only going to take the noresthisterone if I can see no signs of ovulation xx


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Come on! Hold your pee and take a FRER in a bit!! Pretty Please!!!

I can't...I work with my dad and the restroom is off of his office, lol. In the morning.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Come on! Hold your pee and take a FRER in a bit!! Pretty Please!!!
> 
> I can't...I work with my dad and the restroom is off of his office, lol. In the morning.Click to expand...

Ok...But I have faith that you are gonna get 2 lines on the FRER in the morning...:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Icca19

I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you Dmom!!


----------



## Icca19

Harri I can't stop wanting to think that your situation situation is just like Mrs.S! 
Your chart looks like your body wants to O and by the looks of it maybe you did

How many CD was it until Mrs.S got her BFP? 50 something right?


----------



## wanabeamama

3.5 bfp's :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't count towards any statistics until I am baout to deliver a kid, lol. Until that time, BFN. Lol

Harri- I agree with Icca...will your doc do bloods to see if you OV or are BFP?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I don't count towards any statistics until I am baout to deliver a kid, lol. Until that time, BFN. Lol
> 
> Harri- I agree with Icca...will your doc do bloods to see if you OV or are BFP?

You bet your ass if you take that FRER and 2 lines come up like I said they will..then the thread will be changed to 4 :bfp: and you will count yourself pregnant by damn!!! :grr:


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> Oh boy oh boy oh boy! (Or girl lol) this is exciting!
> Dmom I hope you get your BFP!!
> 
> Harri with your extreme CM and your temps going up (somewhat) then maybe you did O, just super late! Did you do the OPKs?? (I want to think you did but we all POAS so much I'm not sure lol sorry) if you have all signs pointing towards O and your covered DTD then are you still going to take the provera??
> I'm a slow temp riser (I think) last month (my first month temping) it took acouple days to rise and for FF to give me cross hairs so.......
> 
> Wannabe I'm sorry AF came:hugs:
> Have you talked to your Dr yet??
> 
> Mammag how you feeling?? Todays like your half way mark until testing uh?? Oh boy! (Or girl in your case lol)
> 
> Well I'm feeling better today so ya know what that mean......time to clean the house!! I'm not looking forward to it but it NEEDS done. We went camping and iv been sick, this place looks like a tornado went through it.
> 
> But I got a good start to my morning. I jumped on DH as soon as I took my temp :blush:
> I can't help myself sometimes I know we really shouldn't....DH yelled at me for it (after) typical guy lol but it was super sweet seeing him concerned as me with TTC

thanks icca, im glad your feeling better :flower: i have not spoken to my doc yet but the receptionist just said all tests are satisfactory??????? which is strange cos one test was to see if i had my rubella jab and my mum told me i havnt had it so god know's??? but i have to go for another blood test on cd2 for FSH dont have a clue what that is for lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll think about it Mer, lol. Maybe, lol.


----------



## harri

I've tested before and bfn!!! I haven't ovulated yet I'm sure of it!! If only lol! Xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I'll think about it Mer, lol. Maybe, lol.

I will get my way!!!:brat:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'll think about it Mer, lol. Maybe, lol.
> 
> I will get my way!!!:brat:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'll think about it Mer, lol. Maybe, lol.
> 
> I will get my way!!!:brat:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Stop laughing...I am not used to being told no...:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

And I'm not used to giving in, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> And I'm not used to giving in, lol.

Damn us and our strong will!:haha: Compromise? :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

The FSH mean folllicle stimulating hormone
It the hormone that stumulates your ovaries to make an egg. 

I'm not exactly sure but I think they look at it like at ratio
FSH:LH or FSH:progesterone or LH:progesterone

Now I want to google it lol


----------



## Icca19

But Harri if you just Oed acouple days ago then its time to take another HPT (like Monday)
Especially if your temps continue to rise!


----------



## Icca19

well I have abosutly no idea how those smiley faces got in there....weird, I wanted 2 little dots


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> And I'm not used to giving in, lol.
> 
> Damn us and our strong will!:haha: Compromise? :hugs:Click to expand...

There will be a morning FRER, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> The FSH mean folllicle stimulating hormone
> It the hormone that stumulates your ovaries to make an egg.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure but I think they look at it like at ratio
> FSH:LH or FSH:progesterone or LH:progesterone
> 
> Now I want to google it lol

ooooh thanks icca

:p


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> well I have abosutly no idea how those smiley faces got in there....weird, I wanted 2 little dots

haha when you do : and p next to eachother :p


----------



## mammag

Lol, it's like a soap opera in here!! 

Wannabe- the CD 2 tests measuring your FSH tell the doc if you have good egg supply, I believe if the FSH is too high it means your body is overworking to produce an egg, which is not a good thing. 

Dmom!! I totally see something on the blue dye but I can't seem to spot it on the IC :shrug: I really really hope you get a big fat two lines on your FRER (which I think you should take right not!!!!)

Icca!!! Glad you are feeling better!! STOP SLEEPING WITH YOUR HUSBAND :rofl: :rofl:

Harri- Your temps are rising, I think you should wait and see what they do over the next couple of days for sure.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace- I can see the IC on Mer's pics...not on mine, but can see it IRL, in natural light better than the bathroom....IDK. BFN for now.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> And I'm not used to giving in, lol.
> 
> Damn us and our strong will!:haha: Compromise? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> There will be a morning FRER, lol.Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag i think you shoul pee on somthing :happydance:


----------



## mammag

Lol, I'm not giving in to the peer pressure this month guys :) Don't wanna shatter my hopefulness!!! Buuuttttt, I did have a dream last night that I had a new baby!!! It was a BOY (even though I want a girl, I don't really care at this point) and he had dark curly hair and he had this cute little onsie on <3 I wish I could go back to my dream!!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, I'm not giving in to the peer pressure this month guys :) Don't wanna shatter my hopefulness!!! Buuuttttt, I did have a dream last night that I had a new baby!!! It was a BOY (even though I want a girl, I don't really care at this point) and he had dark curly hair and he had this cute little onsie on <3 I wish I could go back to my dream!!!!

Pregnancy and Baby dreams are good indicators:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Lol, I'm not giving in to the peer pressure this month guys :) Don't wanna shatter my hopefulness!!! Buuuttttt, I did have a dream last night that I had a new baby!!! It was a BOY (even though I want a girl, I don't really care at this point) and he had dark curly hair and he had this cute little onsie on <3 I wish I could go back to my dream!!!!

awww haha sorry i just wana see someone else get there bfp ive had a crap day and need cheering up :(

ah well i ovulate in 11 days:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabe- I am sorry it is so rough for you right now!


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I'm not giving in to the peer pressure this month guys :) Don't wanna shatter my hopefulness!!! Buuuttttt, I did have a dream last night that I had a new baby!!! It was a BOY (even though I want a girl, I don't really care at this point) and he had dark curly hair and he had this cute little onsie on <3 I wish I could go back to my dream!!!!
> 
> awww haha sorry i just wana see someone else get there bfp ive had a crap day and need cheering up :(
> 
> ah well i ovulate in 11 days:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

That alone should be enough to cheer you up!!! Lol, when AF comes for me I've got a good three weeks before I get to start my 2ww again!! I'll totally get my :bfp: In about a week :)


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I'm not giving in to the peer pressure this month guys :) Don't wanna shatter my hopefulness!!! Buuuttttt, I did have a dream last night that I had a new baby!!! It was a BOY (even though I want a girl, I don't really care at this point) and he had dark curly hair and he had this cute little onsie on <3 I wish I could go back to my dream!!!!
> 
> Pregnancy and Baby dreams are good indicators:thumbup:Click to expand...

What about violent rape dreams :( Had one of those the night before last, it was terrible. But I seem to remember having dreams like that when I was pregnant with DS.


----------



## Indigo77

USAFKnineWife said:


> Here is your test zoomed in and where I think I see the line!
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2011-07-20_05-36-52_321-1.jpg

OMFG....DMom....I SEE IT on the IC now, too!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, don't mess with me...I know you can't see a line for anything, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I'm not giving in to the peer pressure this month guys :) Don't wanna shatter my hopefulness!!! Buuuttttt, I did have a dream last night that I had a new baby!!! It was a BOY (even though I want a girl, I don't really care at this point) and he had dark curly hair and he had this cute little onsie on <3 I wish I could go back to my dream!!!!
> 
> Pregnancy and Baby dreams are good indicators:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> What about violent rape dreams :( Had one of those the night before last, it was terrible. But I seem to remember having dreams like that when I was pregnant with DS.Click to expand...

Sweet Baby Jesus! :cry: That is horrifying! I really don't know...:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo, don't mess with me...I know you can't see a line for anything, lol.

And that right there is WHY you should BELIEVE it!!!!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

BFN for now.


----------



## wanabeamama

ok dmom bfn for you but bfp to us :happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Mammag I know how you feel, my cycles are longer so it seems like forever just waiting to O (23CD) and THEN I have the TWW to wait out. I hope I have a short cycle this time. My increased libdo is a good sign! 
Oh how id love to ovulate in 11 days
Haha I bet wannabe ovulates again before I even do!


----------



## mammag

Ok, so I peed on something, just not an HPT!!! Lol, it's an OPK, one is at just under 1 min the next is at 3 min, they were neg yesterday.

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/opk5DPO.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0014.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag- that OPK should not be positive now.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Dude i think you are pregnant!! That opk should not be positive!!


----------



## mammag

IKR!!!??? I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## mammag

Urine was dilute too, had two big cups of coffee already!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Go get a freaking HPT! I don't care if you have to walk to the store....even the gas stations carry HPT's!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, it really is time. Lol


----------



## harri

It is time!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Icca19

:test::test::test:


----------



## MrsStutler

Grace, just go buy a test or else you'll kill us all with suspense!!

Ok ladies...I have no will power...I broke down and let the cat out of the bag and announced it on FB! I'm super excited though, I have really gotten over all my paranoia about something going wrong and I'm starting to enjoy this pregnancy more. I figured 8 weeks was an ok milestone to tell the world, half my friends know already anyways:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> Grace, just go buy a test or else you'll kill us all with suspense!!
> 
> Ok ladies...I have no will power...I broke down and let the cat out of the bag and announced it on FB! I'm super excited though, I have really gotten over all my paranoia about something going wrong and I'm starting to enjoy this pregnancy more. I figured 8 weeks was an ok milestone to tell the world, half my friends know already anyways:blush:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> Grace, just go buy a test or else you'll kill us all with suspense!!
> 
> Ok ladies...I have no will power...I broke down and let the cat out of the bag and announced it on FB! I'm super excited though, I have really gotten over all my paranoia about something going wrong and I'm starting to enjoy this pregnancy more. I figured 8 weeks was an ok milestone to tell the world, half my friends know already anyways:blush:

Yay! Now I can actually ask you how you are feeling without being paranoid someone is gonna ask why I am asking!!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo, don't mess with me...I know you can't see a line for anything, lol.


Dude!!! I KNOW I can't see lines....but I SEE this one!!!!
I only saw the blue line in the other thread, but I can now see this one, too!

OMFG!!!!!

Can't U see it????


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Indigo, don't mess with me...I know you can't see a line for anything, lol.
> 
> 
> Dude!!! I KNOW I can't see lines....but I SEE this one!!!!
> I only saw the blue line in the other thread, but I can now see this one, too!
> 
> OMFG!!!!!
> 
> Can't U see it????Click to expand...

I guess I can, lol. I am trying not to let myself see it. I know, effed up. But I am just not getting my hopes up. :nope:


----------



## harri

Hurry up and pee on a frer!!!!!! I neeeed you to do it lol


----------



## MrsStutler

Dmom- I see something on the IC! Remember how faint my first IC was? I still have a hard time seeing the line when I look back at the pictures! 

Harri- Don't count yourself out yet, apparently I'm a legend after getting knocked up on the longest/weirdest cycle known to womenkind. I got the bfp on cd51 so you never know...you never know...:thumbup:

I feel so excited today...despite the fact that I have my special "barf bowl" strategically located within arms reach. I've got good pregnancy feelings about both Dmom and mammag!!!!:happydance: <I'm actually doing that little dance


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla- I can see it better on the blue dye test IRL...heck if I know, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Where is Grace???


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Where is Grace???

Better be walking to Speedway for a test, lol.


----------



## harri

When are you testing again? :test:


----------



## dachsundmom

In the morning, lol.


----------



## harri

Damn it, so your not giving in then lol? 

How about you test and I'll opk lol xx


----------



## mammag

Ok, went and got a test, all they have here is one dollar store and all they have is blue dye :(


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Damn it, so your not giving in then lol?
> 
> How about you test and I'll opk lol xx

I am at work, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Ok, went and got a test, all they have here is one dollar store and all they have is blue dye :(

Well where is it? Let's see it! Dmom's blue dye test was positive!!


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^wss...kinda, lol


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0030.jpg


----------



## mammag

There is a line, but I can't get it on camera, or trust it, since it's blue dye


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I fucking see it!!! I see it! I see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AverysMommy

Hey, I hope you dont mind me jumping in here, but I totally see a line on that test!!!!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Omg!!!!! Omg!!!! I see it!!!


----------



## Icca19

Rip that f-ing thing appart Grace!! Let's see it out of the case!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, in the time frame, with color is good...anything else, no go. You know that. I see it too...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Sorry about the vulgarity but I am just so stinkin excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harri

I can see that line grace!!!!! I see it!! And your test isn't dry so I would trust it! Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Blue dye in themselves aren't bad, if you know how to use them.


----------



## Indigo77

Mammag...

There is a DEFINITE line there....

Holy shit....this thread is HOT!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Indigo, don't mess with me...I know you can't see a line for anything, lol.
> 
> 
> Dude!!! I KNOW I can't see lines....but I SEE this one!!!!
> I only saw the blue line in the other thread, but I can now see this one, too!
> 
> OMFG!!!!!
> 
> Can't U see it????Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I can, lol. I am trying not to let myself see it. I know, effed up. But I am just not getting my hopes up. :nope:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

So is there any way I can convince you to test again, tonight?:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, do you remember the button I wanted last night? lol


----------



## mammag

Lmao, sorry I'm in and out, DH is home so going back and forth, yeah, it was for sure in the limit, OK, you talked me into it, I'll take it apart :) I have another for in the morning too.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo, do you remember the button I wanted last night? lol

 :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Grace...so what does DH say about it?


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/bluedyehpt.jpg

I haven't showed him, hate breaking his heart, just told him it was BFN


----------



## dachsundmom

I am going to break mine apart here soon I think, lol. That is positive!


----------



## Icca19

Wait I'm confused now
I def see the line on the right and there is a faint blue line next to it on the left (going up and down and in the same direction as the other line)

Was it susposed to be a + sign or. Just a second line?


----------



## Icca19

What happened to the horrizontal line that was there before??


----------



## harri

That is deffo positive!! OMG :happydance: 

Your turn now dmom xxxxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/bluedyehpt.jpg
> 
> I haven't showed him, hate breaking his heart, just told him it was BFN

Once again excuse the vulgarity...If that isn't a :bfp: then I will fucking eat my shoe!!! 

I understand what you mean about not wanting to get his hopes up....Can you possibly get the car and find your local Wal-Mart....I know there is one there...You NEED a FRER like yesterday!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> Wait I'm confused now
> I def see the line on the right and there is a faint blue line next to it on the left (going up and down and in the same direction as the other line)
> 
> Was it susposed to be a + sign or. Just a second line?

Icca...Iv'e used this one before...when you take the test apart there is a cotton like pad in there connected to the actual test that absorbs the other line...so since she took it apart there line is still with the test.....hence why she needs to find a local Wal-Mart or drugstore RIGHT MEOW!!!!!:haha:


----------



## mammag

Icca, it was just a piece of plastic attached to the test, not on the strip, think it's supposed to help with evaps when designed that way? I'll look, I don't even know where wal-mart is, haven't seen one yet.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Icca, it was just a piece of plastic attached to the test, not on the strip, think it's supposed to help with evaps when designed that way? I'll look, I don't even know where wal-mart is, haven't seen one yet.

Google Map the nearest Wal-Mart or Walgreens like now!!! There has to be one around there .....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

And I would just like to say that I EXPECT to see the thread title changed to 5 BFP's by the close of business tomorrow!!! Or the kitty gets it! (I say cat instead of dog since the cat is pissing me off today! lol )


----------



## mammag

I googled one, think DH might flip if I go buy more, going to take the other one in the morning, had three, so just took another and it looks the same. If I get something in the morning, I'll save my FMU and go get an FRER.


----------



## dachsundmom

I'd say congrats are in order Grace!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I googled one, think DH might flip if I go buy more, going to take the other one in the morning, had three, so just took another and it looks the same. If I get something in the morning, I'll save my FMU and go get an FRER.

I got them today at Wally 3 for $7.98. He can spare it, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I googled one, think DH might flip if I go buy more, going to take the other one in the morning, had three, so just took another and it looks the same. If I get something in the morning, I'll save my FMU and go get an FRER.

A pic of the second test please???


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I googled one, think DH might flip if I go buy more, going to take the other one in the morning, had three, so just took another and it looks the same. If I get something in the morning, I'll save my FMU and go get an FRER.
> 
> I got them today at Wally 3 for $7.98. He can spare it, lol.Click to expand...

^^^WSS....Ya'll will be rolling in the dough soon enough...Tell him you need something else that you can only get at Walmart and just dont tell him you are getting it...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I googled one, think DH might flip if I go buy more, going to take the other one in the morning, had three, so just took another and it looks the same. If I get something in the morning, I'll save my FMU and go get an FRER.
> 
> I got them today at Wally 3 for $7.98. He can spare it, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^WSS....Ya'll will be rolling in the dough soon enough...Tell him you need something else that you can only get at Walmart and just dont tell him you are getting it...Click to expand...

That was a joke btw...about the rolling in the dough that is...


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0041.jpg


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I googled one, think DH might flip if I go buy more, going to take the other one in the morning, had three, so just took another and it looks the same. If I get something in the morning, I'll save my FMU and go get an FRER.
> 
> I got them today at Wally 3 for $7.98. He can spare it, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^WSS....Ya'll will be rolling in the dough soon enough...Tell him you need something else that you can only get at Walmart and just dont tell him you are getting it...Click to expand...
> 
> That was a joke btw...about the rolling in the dough that is...Click to expand...

Lol, we totally will though, and I can not freaking WAIT!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

It's positive!!!! Change the thread title to 4....yay!!!!


----------



## harri

Wow congrats, you are so preggo!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> It's positive!!!! Change the thread title to 4....yay!!!!

5 you mean!!!:winkwink: Just give in B! You will so much better about this if you do!!!:hugs:


----------



## mammag

You guys are sweet, but I don't buy it quite yet. I want a nice dark line on an FRER, or hell I'll even take a faint one! I just don't wanna jump the gun.


----------



## mammag

C'mon Dmom..... you know you wannnnnnaaaaaa :)


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> It's positive!!!! Change the thread title to 4....yay!!!!
> 
> 5 you mean!!!:winkwink: Just give in B! You will so much better about this if you do!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Ok ladies, I will only say this the one time...I am the queen of chemicals, lol. I cannot get excited and I cannot believe the tests.

My infertility is unexplained and I am one step away from IUI; I cannot go there yet, lol. I'm already starting to feel sick and damn it, it is not a sign, lol. :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> It's positive!!!! Change the thread title to 4....yay!!!!
> 
> 5 you mean!!!:winkwink: Just give in B! You will so much better about this if you do!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok ladies, I will only say this the one time...I am the queen of chemicals, lol. I cannot get excited and I cannot believe the tests.
> 
> My infertility is unexplained and I am one step away from IUI; I cannot go there yet, lol. I'm already starting to feel sick and damn it, it is not a sign, lol. :hugs:Click to expand...

Ok I will stop:hugs: Do what you need to do in your own time...We are just excited for you. I am keeping everything crossed for you though that you get those 2 lines in the morning.:hugs:


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mammag

OK, OK, no more pee pushing!!!! :) Lets just wait and see what happens, we'll all know for sure in a week any damn way.


----------



## harri

OK on a lighter note, I know it's getting old and boring now but here is my OPK:

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/6dab723a.jpg

xx


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh my gosh!!!! Mammag that is sooooo positive! Somehow, some way you MUST go find a frer so we can see those two pink lines and officially change the title of this thread! I told you I sent a ton of baby dust with those opks! I'm so happy I'm dancing around like a crazy woman! :happydance:


----------



## mammag

Maybe you should yell at it Harri, cuss it out and shake it around. I do it all the time, never with any luck; but yours may be less stubborn!!! :)


----------



## mammag

MrsStutler said:


> Oh my gosh!!!! Mammag that is sooooo positive! Somehow, some way you MUST go find a frer so we can see those two pink lines and officially change the title of this thread! I told you I sent a ton of baby dust with those opks! I'm so happy I'm dancing around like a crazy woman! :happydance:

If I get it it'll so be the cycle with YOUR OPK's!!! That would be awesome!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

harri- what is the vajayjay secretion situation now? lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hey guys..I am sweating my ass off...It is relatively cool in the house too...so I took my temp to see and it was 100.17...is that ok? I am sitting here in my den with the ceiling fan on high and a window unit A/C blowing on me and I am still sweating...:shrug:


----------



## harri

Well this morning I had EWCM but this afternoon I haven't had any. My vajayjay has stopped sneezing :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

wow its looking like a maternity ward up in here 5 bpf's :happydance:

well the witch is here in full force the the big nickers are out well at least i can relax for a week onto cycle 15 :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, you probably can't see them...but the inside lines have color; faint, but color...and I think the top pic is upside down, lol.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

harri said:


> Well this morning I had EWCM but this afternoon I haven't had any. My vajayjay has stopped sneezing :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mammag

I really hope this turns into something for us Dmom!!!!!!!


----------



## Icca19

Welll......congrats mammag and Dmom!! I can't wait til morning to see noth of your BFPs!!


----------



## waiting2c

OMFG I go to sleep and things get pretty exciting. I'm standing here with my hair straightener on but doing my hair long forgotten. 

I can't wait to see the confirming morning tests so flipping excited right now. Will hold my congrats till it's official but omg pretty sure that will be tomorrow  awesome you two 

Sorry wanabe af sucks. You might end up close to me in cycle though I've still got 9 days till o day


----------



## mammag

Sorry Wanabe :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Will someone do me a favor and tweak the inside pic and only post it if you see something? I am about to vomit, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

so should i class this as cd1 and go for my cd2bloods tomorrow? I wont have time friday morning lol


----------



## mammag

I tried to tweak it, but it was too far away so I can't bring the line out :( I do see what you are talking about though!


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> so should i class this as cd1 and go for my cd2bloods tomorrow? I wont have time friday morning lol

Yes!


----------



## harri

has this worked?
 



Attached Files:







inside2.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## harri

didn't know you could do that straight from My Documents.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 237959
> 
> 
> View attachment 237960
> 
> 
> Girls, you probably can't see them...but the inside lines have color; faint, but color...and I think the top pic is upside down, lol.

I see them...but you already know that....


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I tried to tweak it, but it was too far away so I can't bring the line out :( I do see what you are talking about though!

Do you really see it? I can't find the antibody strip, so I don't think that's it.


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> has this worked?

i see it


----------



## harri

I see it too!!! x


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/dmominside.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

harri said:


> has this worked?

The line I see is just a teeny, tiny bit left of the drawn lines...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Will someone do me a favor and tweak the inside pic and only post it if you see something? I am about to vomit, lol.

Here they are...I tweaked them both...
First one:
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/inside1inverted.jpg
Second one:
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/inside2inverted.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Last try...I quit, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> has this worked?

Same place I saw it...


----------



## dachsundmom

Is this good? Or is this the world's worst evap?

Damn if one of my insured's isn't going to get a pee soaked policy, lol. I've been using it as the background! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 237974
> 
> 
> Last try...I quit, lol.

Here it is...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2011-07-20_15-16-19_701invert.jpg
I can do this all day if you want...it is there...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Is this good? Or is this the world's worst evap?
> 
> Damn if one of my insured's isn't going to get a pee soaked policy, lol. I've been using it as the background! Lol

I think it is good! Oh and don't tell the customer!! :haha:


----------



## harri

It's best on Mer's pic! Here is another:
 



Attached Files:







pic.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## harri

oh you can so see it on that one!!


----------



## harri

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237974
> 
> 
> Last try...I quit, lol.
> 
> Here it is...
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2011-07-20_15-16-19_701invert.jpg
> *I can do this all day if you want...it is there...*Click to expand...

 :rofl:


----------



## mammag

That's a good one, I tweaked the other one though on the last page!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

They are all awesome cause they are all positive!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you girls!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Thank you girls!

Anything for you!:winkwink: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I am willing to call it a possible positive, lol. That is an upgrade.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Well, I am willing to call it a possible positive, lol. That is an upgrade.

Yes it is...:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2c

Hurray!!!! Possible positive it is!

I just got to work and got to see them all on a decent screen and I can see them too. This is so super exciting!!


----------



## harri

dachsundmom said:


> Well, I am willing to call it a possible positive, lol. That is an upgrade.

I will show my emotions through smilies, This is for you too Mammag:

:thumbup: :happydance: :hugs: :bfp: :dance: :yipee: :friends: :wohoo: :flasher: :holly:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am telling you guys, if the FRER is not positive in the morning, I will have a cow, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I am telling you guys, if the FRER is not positive in the morning, I will have a cow, lol.

I sure hope it is cause having a cow would be pretty painful!


----------



## waiting2c

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am telling you guys, if the FRER is not positive in the morning, I will have a cow, lol.
> 
> I sure hope it is cause having a cow would be pretty painful!Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am telling you guys, if the FRER is not positive in the morning, I will have a cow, lol.
> 
> I sure hope it is cause having a cow would be pretty painful!Click to expand...

At least I'd give birth to something, lol.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am telling you guys, if the FRER is not positive in the morning, I will have a cow, lol.
> 
> I sure hope it is cause having a cow would be pretty painful!Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0045.jpg

Dried and upside down :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

So there is nothing on my test? Lol. Oh God, the cow is coming, lol.


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0045.jpg
> 
> Dried and upside down :wacko:

That is so a BFP, congrats!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## harri

definite BFP there! xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Sweet Jesus, too much blue dye today? Is that tweak yours or mine....bc yours are positive.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Sweet Jesus, too much blue dye today? Is that tweak yours or mine....bc yours are positive.

Lol, mine. I tweaked yours a couple of pages back, and I DO see it on yours too. I DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you should just do the FRER...I have some in the car and it is killing me not to go get them...but my urine is like water, lol.


----------



## Icca19

OMG I am so happy for you mammag!! I def see those lines now (and I see what you mean about the test) 

Tomorrow is going to be full of excitement!


----------



## wanabeamama

heres my pee stick
 



Attached Files:







Photo.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## waiting2c

I know, I cant wait for tomorrow either, and today only just started.... will have to wait like 24 hours to find out the results!


----------



## harri

Tomorrow is going to be like Christmas morning!!!! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> heres my pee stick

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2c

wanabeamama said:


> heres my pee stick

That is hilarious!!!


----------



## Icca19

Dmom go get those tests and don't go pee for awhile

These BFPs seem to be popping up in the afternoon and not in the am 

isn't it weird how you girls both took soy this month and got a BFP! Wow!


----------



## Icca19

Love it! That's too funny!


----------



## harri

I got my soy today and this bfp action is exciting me!!! :)


----------



## mammag

Omg :rofl: Showed it to DH and he was just like "women..." LMAO!


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> heres my pee stick
> 
> That is hilarious!!!Click to expand...

haha do you see the willy lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not on soy...I'm on drugs from the doc, lol.

I am waiting for the morning, lol. If it is negative this afternoon, I will not be able to deal.


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> I got my soy today and this bfp action is exciting me!!! :)

Yay!!! I've heard of women taking it late in an anovulatory cycle and ovulating right after.


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> heres my pee stick
> 
> That is hilarious!!!Click to expand...
> 
> haha do you see the willy lolClick to expand...

You mean the big white penis? Lol :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

wanabeamama said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> heres my pee stick
> 
> That is hilarious!!!Click to expand...
> 
> haha do you see the willy lolClick to expand...

Was there something else to see? :rofl:


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> heres my pee stick

:rofl:


----------



## harri

When do you guys think I should take my soy?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> So there is nothing on my test? Lol. Oh God, the cow is coming, lol.

Read back a page or two and I tweaked all of your tests...pics are posted...actually...here they are again: From last one posted to first...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2011-07-20_15-16-19_701invert.jpg
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/inside2inverted.jpg
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/inside1inverted.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> heres my pee stick
> 
> That is hilarious!!!Click to expand...
> 
> haha do you see the willy lolClick to expand...
> 
> Was there something else to see? :rofl:Click to expand...

eeerrrrrmmmmm just a couple of clouds hahaha


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> i think you should just do the frer...i have some in the car and it is killing me not to go get them...but my urine is like water, lol.

do them!!!!


----------



## mammag

Bring me one!! Lol, I wanna take an FRER!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I saw the tweaks earlier...I really looked at Grace's test wrong, lol.

I am not using it until the morning, lol. I'm not even going to bring them in my house until the morning...God, I hope the car doesn't get jacked tonight, lol.


----------



## waiting2c

Forgive my ignorance (yet again sorry lol) but what is a FRER? Is it a better type of HPT?


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> I saw the tweaks earlier...I really looked at Grace's test wrong, lol.
> 
> I am not using it until the morning, lol. I'm not even going to bring them in my house until the morning...God, I hope the car doesn't get jacked tonight, lol.

What time would this be? (I am actually toying with the idea of either staying up late or waking myself up so I can check... I dont want to wait!)


----------



## dachsundmom

First Response Early Result HPT, lol. For the love of God, don't stay up, lol. It should be around 6-6:30 my time. It is 4:22 PM here now.


----------



## Icca19

I want some soy!! :brat:


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> I want some soy!! :brat:

As long as your cycles are, I am wondering if it's not ok to start now?


----------



## harri

Oops I just took some soy!


----------



## waiting2c

Ok, thats pretty good actually, thats 10-10.30pm here.


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> Oops I just took some soy!

Lol, Uh Oh :)


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> I want some soy!! :brat:

Go to wally world and GET SOME!!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Hmmmmm im just doing my timesheets for the week so far... seem to have a couple of wee gaps... wonder if I can put BnB browsing down


----------



## mammag

Lol, tell them we're potential clients!!!

I have NO self control, just took my other HPT, I'm such a loser!!!!


----------



## harri

I looked it up and quite a few people took it during an anovulatory cycle and ovulated a few days after the 5 days. I am hoping it works that way for me!


----------



## harri

mammag said:


> Lol, tell them we're potential clients!!!
> 
> I have NO self control, just took my other HPT, I'm such a loser!!!!

and???? show us!!! :winkwink:


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> Lol, tell them we're potential clients!!!
> 
> I have NO self control, just took my other HPT, I'm such a loser!!!!

that so does not make you a loser!!!! I dont blame you for taking one, I think if I was you at this point I would be peeing on anything I could find out of excitement lol... Can we see?


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting for the pic!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, tell them we're potential clients!!!
> 
> I have NO self control, just took my other HPT, I'm such a loser!!!!

Picture like right meow please!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## mammag

I'm trying to get a good one. Having a hard time catching it. Coffee caught up with me I think.


----------



## mammag

Uploading...............................................................................


----------



## mammag

OMG, it's soooo slow!!!


----------



## mammag

Ok, while we are waiting, something that pisses me off, why does everyone in my family have regular wall conversations with my F'ing EX???!!!!!!! Their texting him and shit. Jeez.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Ok, while we are waiting, something that pisses me off, why does everyone in my family have regular wall conversations with my F'ing EX???!!!!!!! Their texting him and shit. Jeez.

I would so not allow that! I would tell them to knock it the F off!:growlmad:


----------



## harri

I agree, That is NOT on! x


----------



## mammag

For real!! The last time I went down there he was at my Mom's HOUSE!! Who _does_ that???? It's not like they knew him and then I dated him, lived with him, became engaged to him then left him and they decided to stay friends with him (not that that would even be ok) I did all those things with them NOT knowing him!!! Really makes me mad. Their relationship should have ended with ours. 

85% complete.


----------



## mammag

Finally!! Took an OPK too. 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0050.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0054.jpg


----------



## mammag

It was hard to get a good pic, and line wasn't as dark as earlier, I think my pee was more watery.


----------



## mammag

Don't be afraid to tilt your screen :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I see it if I tilt my screen...I know it's there...like you said...your pee was diluted....


----------



## harri

It's a screen tilter but it's definitely there! :) xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Don't be afraid to tilt your screen :)

I did:winkwink:


----------



## waiting2c

I see it still  I think my line spotting eye is getting better with practice.

I really want to be able to pee on something now, join the stick club, but alas I have nothing to pee on.


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0054-1.jpg

Tweak


----------



## harri

ooooh I like that tweak :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I can't click on your pic! I wanna tweak it too!!!


----------



## mammag

Huh, I wonder why? it's just regular from photobucket?? When I can't click I always open Paint and drag and drop it there, hit save as, but save it as a .jpg or .jpeg file or B&B won't let you upload it.


----------



## Icca19

I see it!


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK if you guys can see these; I can IRL...but the are very faint, lol. 20 minute old urine, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Tilter but I see it!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here ya go....
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/DSCI0054-1tweak.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 238050
> 
> 
> View attachment 238051
> 
> 
> IDK if you guys can see these; I can IRL...but the are very faint, lol. 20 minute old urine, lol.

ABSOFREAKINGLOUTLEY!!!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Can I say almost a BFP? lol


----------



## mammag

I do see something too dmom, I hope these blue dyes aren't lying to us!!!


----------



## waiting2c

I think the title should get an update!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here ya go...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2011-07-20_17-17-23_507TWEAKED.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Can I say almost a BFP? lol

I know what you said but I say that you could actually say BFP!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Just showed DH the screen, he can't see it, lol. Says it's too light and doesn't count.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Just showed DH the screen, he can't see it, lol. Says it's too light and doesn't count.

Can you tell him that I said GFY!:winkwink:


----------



## harri

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Just showed DH the screen, he can't see it, lol. Says it's too light and doesn't count.
> 
> Can you tell him that I said GFY!:winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl: 

It's there, is he blind lol


----------



## waiting2c

Hey - is there somewhere I can go on here for help on uploading a pic? I wanted to change my pic to one of actually me seeing as everyone else has one but it keeps saying upload failed... ive resized the blimmin thing to teeny tiny and still no luck.


----------



## Icca19

that makes 2 more!

I totally see it Dmom! 
Mammag yours isn't even a squinter/tilter lol everyone can see that, did you tell DH yet??


----------



## MrsStutler

I can see them better on the first pictures but the line is still there!


----------



## Icca19

That's why I don't like CBs, that blue dye got me 1 time and I protested it! Haha


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> that makes 2 more!
> 
> I totally see it Dmom!
> Mammag yours isn't even a squinter/tilter lol everyone can see that, did you tell DH yet??

No, I don't trust it, I'm gonna test again in a couple of days with an FRER for sure though, just wanna wait so I can test and get a nice dark line.


----------



## waiting2c

That sounds fair enough, although not sure I could keep it in for two more days! 

Figure out my pic finally, what a mission!


----------



## dachsundmom

I am ok with blue if the rules are followed....but no, DH cannot see it; so, I am doubtine it now. Maybe I'll hold off on the FR.


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting, you are beautiful and your OH/DH is a cutie!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> That sounds fair enough, although not sure I could keep it in for two more days!
> 
> Figure out my pic finally, what a mission!

That's a great pic!!!!:hugs:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> waiting, you are beautiful and your OH/DH is a cutie!

Agreed!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Aww shucks, thanks!!! I got this pic put onto canvas (and had guy in white shirt removed from background) and gave to OH for his birthday.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> Aww shucks, thanks!!! I got this pic put onto canvas (and had guy in white shirt removed from background) and gave to OH for his birthday.

When Dh was in Korea he had a picture of us painted from a picture he had with him....It doesn't look exactly like us but it's close...lol


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Aww shucks, thanks!!! I got this pic put onto canvas (and had guy in white shirt removed from background) and gave to OH for his birthday.
> 
> When Dh was in Korea he had a picture of us painted from a picture he had with him....It doesn't look exactly like us but it's close...lolClick to expand...

Awwww on both :)


----------



## waiting2c

USAFKnineWife said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Aww shucks, thanks!!! I got this pic put onto canvas (and had guy in white shirt removed from background) and gave to OH for his birthday.
> 
> When Dh was in Korea he had a picture of us painted from a picture he had with him....It doesn't look exactly like us but it's close...lolClick to expand...

Thats a really cool thing to get done! Very sweet of him.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here is a picture of the painting...it is in our room...excuse the glare but I couldn't turn the light off...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/e691ef89-orig.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Aww shucks, thanks!!! I got this pic put onto canvas (and had guy in white shirt removed from background) and gave to OH for his birthday.
> 
> When Dh was in Korea he had a picture of us painted from a picture he had with him....It doesn't look exactly like us but it's close...lolClick to expand...
> 
> Thats a really cool thing to get done! Very sweet of him.Click to expand...

It was an anniversary gift...:kiss:


----------



## waiting2c

That is beautiful!!!


----------



## mammag

Awww, that is so f'ing cute!! I want one now!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> That is beautiful!!!

Thank you!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Awww, that is so f'ing cute!! I want one now!!!

Around your parts you might be able to find someone to do something like it...


----------



## mammag

I don't know, believe it or not, these towns are dead, businesses are shut down, entire plaza's just empty, there is hardly anything or anyone :shrug: Guess it hasn't really recovered yet.


----------



## dachsundmom

I love the painting idea guys!


----------



## mammag

I wanna paint Porkchop <3 :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I wanna paint Porkchop <3 :)

How about just taping him to the wall instead, lol!


----------



## mammag

Lmao, as long as we don't post it on facebook and have the humane society come and take him away!!! Lol, if you don't get it you should totally google, "woman duct tapes child to wall and posts pics on facebook"!

I think I'm going to take a nap, I'm tired.


----------



## dachsundmom

You're tired bc you are knocked up, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I wanna paint Porkchop <3 :)
> 
> How about just taping him to the wall instead, lol!Click to expand...

bahahaha :rofl:


----------



## waiting2c

How cool is it going to be with potentially four pregnant people in this thread! Gives me great hope for this month!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Is coleslaw safe to eat? I had a craving for KFC and dh picked it up on the way home from work....


----------



## waiting2c

OOOOohhhhhhh I just had confirmation that my BBT is winging its way to me on a courier, it might arrive this arvo, but if not def will arrive tomorrow morning!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe after dinner I will try an OPK, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Is coleslaw safe to eat? I had a craving for KFC and dh picked it up on the way home from work....

It better be bc it's in my fridge for tonight, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Is coleslaw safe to eat? I had a craving for KFC and dh picked it up on the way home from work....
> 
> It better be bc it's in my fridge for tonight, lolClick to expand...

Well at this point I could give a shit cause it is sooo good!!!!


----------



## MrsStutler

USAFKnineWife said:


> Is coleslaw safe to eat? I had a craving for KFC and dh picked it up on the way home from work....

I'm pretty sure it is if it's coming from KFC. Homemade coleslaw might have raw eggs or something like that but I imagine KFC has to use ingredients that aren't raw. It's ok though...I ate a subway sandwich the other day *gasp* because I wanted a damn sandwich!!!! I also had some ramen yesterday for lunch because it sounded soooo good I just had to have it! I'm terrible at being told what I can and cannot do/eat:haha: 

.....and now I want KFC...coleslaw and all (and I hate coleslaw).


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Coleslaw at KFC is just different...kwim? I have never had coleslaw anywhere else that didn't taste like ass. lol I thought about having a Subway sandwich as well...I will still eat sandwiches....This crap about how you can't eat this or that drives me batty! I will eat what I damn well please!!! :rofl:


----------



## MrsStutler

:rofl: Exactly! Nobody tells this cow what she can and cannot eat! Or else...:grr: 
I told DH that so help me if anybody tries to tell me I can't eat my monte cristo at Disneyland in October I will not hesitate to wring their neck! I don't care if it has brie in it, I look forward to that sandwich every trip and dammit I am eating one...or five.:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

As long as everything is stored/handled properly, I'd eat whatever you want.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> :rofl: Exactly! Nobody tells this cow what she can and cannot eat! Or else...:grr:
> I told DH that so help me if anybody tries to tell me I can't eat my monte cristo at Disneyland in October I will not hesitate to wring their neck! I don't care if it has brie in it, I look forward to that sandwich every trip and dammit I am eating one...or five.:haha:

DAMN RIGHT! People should know better than to mess with a pregnant woman and her food!! We don't eat out alot...nor get take out much...I usually cook a full meal 4 nights a week and then others it's a free for all...whatever you want, etc. Maybe on the weekends we will go out to eat occasionally. But in the last 6 days we have had Mexican from this really yummy mexican place, Chili's and now KFC...dh hasn't said a word every time I say I want a particular thing...He just goes with it.
That Monte Cristo sounds yummy!
I called him before he left work and asked for Mt. Dew and Cheeto Puffs and for him to go to KFC....Poor guy braved the Commisary for my Cheetos!:happydance:


----------



## MrsStutler

The listeria does kind of freak me out because it is a psycrophile (I never thought I would get to use that word!!!!) meaning it's a microorganism that thrives in colder environments. So even if everything is indeed stored properly (below 40*F) then it may still grow. Taking a microbiology course shortly before getting pregnant is a terrible idea by the way. Either way though, I figure that the chances of me actually contracting it from small intermittent exposures is pretty slim.

Here is some Disneyland food porn for ya! hehe...We LOVE the food there!
 



Attached Files:







102_1091.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 2









102_1000.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0037.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0313.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dachsundmom

I hated micro bio, lol. It all freaks me out, but I have honestly never met a woman that follows all of the 'rules' to the T.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> The listeria does kind of freak me out because it is a psycrophile (I never thought I would get to use that word!!!!) meaning it's a microorganism that thrives in colder environments. So even if everything is indeed stored properly (below 40*F) then it may still grow. Taking a microbiology course shortly before getting pregnant is a terrible idea by the way. Either way though, I figure that the chances of me actually contracting it from small intermittent exposures is pretty slim.

EXACTLY! So I would not worry about it!!


----------



## waiting2c

I dont think the worrying about things ever really ends, just moves from one thing to another!

Man, work is being super busy today, constant phone calls and emails, my to do pile will hit the ceiling soon... Hate school hols when people go away and im it.


----------



## dachsundmom

I like Epcot food, lol. Especially the French pastries.


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> I hated micro bio, lol. It all freaks me out, but I have honestly never met a woman that follows all of the 'rules' to the T.

I loved it, I'm not a big germaphobe so it didn't bother me too much. I still ate my meat rare (not now obviously), and refuse to use hand sanitizer. Although I will not, ever, never, lick a cell phone after the cultures I pulled off of mine in lab....*shudder* you don't even want to know. I thought I would hate the course but it turned out to be my favorite, I actually passed it with a high A and I haven't had an A in a science class since high school:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Congrats! I was working on my psych degree at the time and I knew I would never use it bc psych is not a science, lol. O chem was bad too, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I should've avoided the blue dye.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 238105
> 
> 
> I think I should've avoided the blue dye.

Crap :( Blue dye should be ashamed, lets call and get some digis.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well I swear I see something....
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2011-07-20_20-15-05_539tweakeddmom.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 238105
> 
> 
> I think I should've avoided the blue dye.

How long did you hold your pee for?


----------



## mammag

There was just a girl over in the HPT gallery who had bfn at 10 dpo and bfp at 13 dpo and another who had bfn 10dpo morning and bfp 10dpo evening, so it doesn't really matter at this point if it's negative!!!

I don't trust the blue dye, I don't even know if I BD'ed on time, but I still think this is my lucky cycle! I just feel it.


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK, maybe 45-hour, lol.


----------



## mammag

I'm taking a solemn vow to not test again until Saturday Morning!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> IDK, maybe 45-hour, lol.

Lol, that's a looonnnngggg time to hold your pee :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am not POAS. I am done.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> IDK, maybe 45-hour, lol.

Well damn...you should know better that pee held that long isn't gonna give you the big prize!!:dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

The blue dye did with 15 minute pee, lol. My OPK was however, close to positive, lol.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> IDK, maybe 45-hour, lol.
> 
> Well damn...you should know better that pee held that long isn't gonna give you the big prize!!:dohh:Click to expand...

Lmao, I have a funny story about holding your pee for a long time, I won't tell it though, Dmom gets all squirmy when we tell birth stories :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Dear God tell that on in a PM, lol. As it is now, I'm going to get Provera tomorrow so I can start IUI; so done with this bullsh*t.


----------



## mammag

Lmao, do NOT get provera!!! Goodness D!!!!! It's wayyyy too early to just give up!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lmao, do NOT get provera!!! Goodness D!!!!! It's wayyyy too early to just give up!!!!

Ummm, who was the one who got all sad and said that she read 100% of women got their BFP by 9DPO with the FRER, lol.


----------



## mammag

Implantation typically happens between 7 & 10 days past ovulation, however; 12% of women don't implant until the first day of their missed period.... blah blah blah, don't make me start quoting Dr. Google.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lmao, do NOT get provera!!! Goodness D!!!!! It's wayyyy too early to just give up!!!!
> 
> Ummm, who was the one who got all sad and said that she read 100% of women got their BFP by 9DPO with the FRER, lol.Click to expand...

Lol, I know, but it obviously wasn't right!!! Even the leaflet said it was just the women in THEIR study, and that all women were different! And you, being you, are going to be different :)


----------



## mammag

DH's step sister is dating her cousin, she's all over her FB kissing him and stuff. It's kind of super gross. I'll bet THEIR pregnant in a month.


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm just having my moment...even my chart looks like crap now, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> DH's step sister is dating her cousin, she's all over her FB kissing him and stuff. It's kind of super gross. I'll bet THEIR pregnant in a month.

I phucking go off, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> IDK, maybe 45-hour, lol.
> 
> Well damn...you should know better that pee held that long isn't gonna give you the big prize!!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao, I have a funny story about holding your pee for a long time, I won't tell it though, Dmom gets all squirmy when we tell birth stories :haha:Click to expand...

Oooh...tell me....


----------



## mammag

Lol, Ok, but it's not really funny as much as it is terrible :) Lol, I don't know why I said funny. Still wanna hear it?


----------



## mammag

It's funny now!! But then it wasn't.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> DH's step sister is dating her cousin, she's all over her FB kissing him and stuff. It's kind of super gross. I'll bet THEIR pregnant in a month.

:sick:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I'm just having my moment...even my chart looks like crap now, lol.

Says who??


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> DH's step sister is dating her cousin, she's all over her FB kissing him and stuff. It's kind of super gross. I'll bet THEIR pregnant in a month.
> 
> :sick:Click to expand...

Lmao, that smiley rocks. I know it's gross, we don't even talk to them anymore, she's crazy, had this precious baby, almost killed him Fucked up on drugs, got him taken away. So she is not welcome in our home or around our children, her dating her cousin is the least stupid thing she's done.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'm just having my moment...even my chart looks like crap now, lol.
> 
> Says who??Click to expand...

For rizzle. Your temp is still up, that's all that matters.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> It's funny now!! But then it wasn't.

Isn't that always the way it goes...


----------



## mammag

Had to show you guys, she loves the hotel pillows!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=238113&stc=1&d=1311209648


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I no see....:cry:


----------



## waiting2c

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well I swear I see something....
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2011-07-20_20-15-05_539tweakeddmom.jpg

I just had lunch so am catching up, I thoguht I saw something too, and exactly where you marked out.


----------



## mammag

Awww crap, wonder what happened? I can see it :(


----------



## waiting2c

USAFKnineWife said:


> I no see....:cry:

I cant see either.... :-(


----------



## waiting2c

Lol, my boss just brought us all a shared lunch and gave us all a glass of wine to have with lunch... thought it was all a bit suspect... but just talking to her now she thinks today is friday lol.. she is gearing up for the weekend. Wonder when she will realise its only Thurs....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

try again!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> Lol, my boss just brought us all a shared lunch and gave us all a glass of wine to have with lunch... thought it was all a bit suspect... but just talking to her now she thinks today is friday lol.. she is gearing up for the weekend. Wonder when she will realise its only Thurs....

Well don't tell her....Since she thinks it is Friday then you and everyone else shouldn't show up for work tomorrow..:winkwink:


----------



## waiting2c

USAFKnineWife said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Lol, my boss just brought us all a shared lunch and gave us all a glass of wine to have with lunch... thought it was all a bit suspect... but just talking to her now she thinks today is friday lol.. she is gearing up for the weekend. Wonder when she will realise its only Thurs....
> 
> Well don't tell her....Since she thinks it is Friday then you and everyone else shouldn't show up for work tomorrow..:winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl: that would be pretty funny to do actually.


----------



## mammag

Ok, I'm going to upload two this time. It does take forever though, internet here kind of sucks. 

One is my puppy and the other is my EXXX, lol, he's not a real ex though, not the one my family still talks to (even though they do) he was my 'first love' puppy love, he was my first kiss, and he's a fighter now!! I'm so proud of him!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Lol, my boss just brought us all a shared lunch and gave us all a glass of wine to have with lunch... thought it was all a bit suspect... but just talking to her now she thinks today is friday lol.. she is gearing up for the weekend. Wonder when she will realise its only Thurs....
> 
> Well don't tell her....Since she thinks it is Friday then you and everyone else shouldn't show up for work tomorrow..:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: that would be pretty funny to do actually.Click to expand...

Yeah it would:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Let's see them!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

BC I can, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 238117
> 
> 
> BC I can, lol

I blew it up but it really seems blurry to me...


----------



## dachsundmom

It's the same pee as the FR, lol


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> It's the same pee as the FR, lol

Yeah, I tried to resize and tweak, but it's just too blurry.


----------



## MrsStutler

Aw Dmom, I know you'll wanna smack me but....it's still early! Don't give up yet!:hugs:

So thanks to USAFkninewife I now have a bucket of KFC on my counter calling my name...now I just have to wait for DH to get his cute butt home so I can dive in!!! :haha:


----------



## mammag

Well here's one, having a little trouble with the other one though.
 



Attached Files:







275855_100000627168808_7945729_n.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mammag

and finally, My girl :) 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0062.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> Aw Dmom, I know you'll wanna smack me but....it's still early! Don't give up yet!:hugs:
> 
> So thanks to USAFkninewife I now have a bucket of KFC on my counter calling my name...now I just have to wait for DH to get his cute butt home so I can dive in!!! :haha:

bahahahaha!!! Enjoy the hell outta it!! I sure did!!! :munch:


----------



## mammag

&#9834;&#9834;Sign, sign.
Everywhere a sign.
Blockin' out the scenery.
Breakin' my mind.&#9834;&#9834;

I'm boreddddd!!! Where are you guys!!!?? Lol, I'm not used to DH being gone at nighttime :(


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm wallowing in my sorrow...lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Sign, sign.
> Everywhere a sign.
> Blockin' out the scenery.
> Breakin' my mind.
> 
> I'm boreddddd!!! Where are you guys!!!?? Lol, I'm not used to DH being gone at nighttime :(

I am here...dh just went to give the little ones a bath....


----------



## mammag

&#9786; &#9787; &#9829; &#9830; &#9827; &#9824; &#8226; &#9688; &#9675; &#9689; &#9794; X &#9788;

^^ Look What I Can Do^^

Dmom, get out of your misery Right Now, or your going to have to go to time out.


----------



## waiting2c

Im here kinda.... having to work for my money today lol...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I'm wallowing in my sorrow...lol

:cry:


----------



## mammag

&#9835; &#8597; &#9689; &#9788; &#9658; &#9668; &#8597; &#8252; ¶

We should make up our own languages, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

B- Keith went to Walgreens today to pick up some of his prescriptions and they gave him a paper stating that they are in a contract fight with Tricare and if it isn't resolved soon then they will no longer take Tricare starting Dec. 31st! That totally blows!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> &#9835; &#8597; &#9689; &#9788; &#9658; &#9668; &#8597; &#8252; ¶
> 
> We should make up our own languages, lol.

What the frickty frack is that? How did you do that?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> &#9786; &#9787; &#9830; &#9827; &#9824;  &#9688; &#9675; &#9689; &#9794; X &#9788;
> 
> ^^ Look What I Can Do^^
> 
> Dmom, get out of your misery Right Now, or your going to have to go to time out.

Oh shit...Grace put on the "mommy" voice!! :nope:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> Im here kinda.... having to work for my money today lol...

That doesn't sound fun:haha:


----------



## mammag

&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9787;&#9787;&#9787;&#9787;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;
&#9786;&#9786; &#9786;&#9786;&#9787; &#9786;&#9786; &#9786;&#9786;
&#9786;&#9786; &#9786;&#9786;&#9787; &#9786;&#9786; &#9786;&#9786;
&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9787;&#9787;&#9787; &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;
&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9787; &#9786;&#9786;
&#9786;&#9786; &#9786; &#9787; &#9786;&#9786;
&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786; &#9787; &#9786;&#9786;


----------



## mammag

^^^That looked way better when it was in the typy box down here :( It said BFP :(


----------



## mammag

Their special characters, just hold alt down and type numbers on the keypad, all kinds of crazy shit will pop up, any combo of numbers from 1 digit to 5!!! Just hold down the alt till your done typing numbers, and you have to use the keypad.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

It won't let me do it! :cry:


----------



## mammag

Why the hell not!!! That's not cool :(


----------



## mammag

&#9835;You are my &#9788;, my only &#9788;, you make me &#9786; when skies are bluuueeee&#9835;


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I dunno...but that is cute!


----------



## waiting2c

USAFKnineWife said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Im here kinda.... having to work for my money today lol...
> 
> That doesn't sound fun:haha:Click to expand...

Its not, I want to scream at the phone to stop ringing! People can be so damn annoying.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Im here kinda.... having to work for my money today lol...
> 
> That doesn't sound fun:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Its not, I want to scream at the phone to stop ringing! People can be so damn annoying.Click to expand...

I can only imagine!!


----------



## mammag

I would do it in a heartbeat!! Screaming phones or no. I miss working :( Before we started this adventure I used to research, picture and sell antiques. Cushy desk job where they brought me a cart in the morning and I did my thing online. It was awesome, brought home about $600 a week (which is good for a desk job with no college degree!) But here I am, quit my job to follow my husband while he follows his dream.


----------



## waiting2c

Oh, sorry, I didnt mean to be insensitive!! I do love working most of the time, and I love my job. Just some days when everone rings at once all wanting stuff it stresses me out a bit.


----------



## mammag

waiting2c said:


> Oh, sorry, I didnt mean to be insensitive!! I do love working most of the time, and I love my job. Just some days when everone rings at once all wanting stuff it stresses me out a bit.

Lol, I didn't mean it like that AT ALL :) I was just making conversation! :dohh:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> Oh, sorry, I didnt mean to be insensitive!! I do love working most of the time, and I love my job. Just some days when everone rings at once all wanting stuff it stresses me out a bit.

Oh I don't think that you were being insensitive at all...:hugs:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, I didnt mean to be insensitive!! I do love working most of the time, and I love my job. Just some days when everone rings at once all wanting stuff it stresses me out a bit.
> 
> Oh I don't think that you were being insensitive at all...:hugs:Click to expand...

Me either :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Phew  Im glad! Ive always wondered what it would be like to be a SAHM, I earn the most out of the two of us though so I think I might have to come back to work after a year or so.


----------



## mammag

It's good times, and I know soooo many women would give anything to be able to do it, but the thing is, I have no social life, I have a hard time meeting people; not sure why, I'm kind of shy. I can MAKE friends like nobodies business, lol, but I have a super hard time meeting people to make friends with!! So my SAHM experience is very isolated and lonely. When I'm working I get to make all kinds of friends, and even though I still don't go out to like party or anything like that, I still get to talk to other people that I'm not married to or who didn't come out of my who-ha!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Yeah, I can completely understand that. Having place to go to meet people is hard when you are at home. I was the same when I moved to Auckland. I had come from a small town and I knew no one here. I basically only had work. I took a bit of a plunge and did Internet dating and met my OH and now have all his friends as well as some I made from women off there...


----------



## mammag

Ok, so bringing it back to TTC for a second, my cervix feels so weird. It feels almost swollen? If that makes sense, tightly closed, and somewhere between soft and firm. It's been like that for a couple of days, so don't really think it could be pregnancy related, but really, really hope that it is!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> It's good times, and I know soooo many women would give anything to be able to do it, but the thing is, I have no social life, I have a hard time meeting people; not sure why, I'm kind of shy. I can MAKE friends like nobodies business, lol, but I have a super hard time meeting people to make friends with!! So my SAHM experience is very isolated and lonely. When I'm working I get to make all kinds of friends, and even though I still don't go out to like party or anything like that, I still get to talk to other people that I'm not married to or who didn't come out of my who-ha!!!

"who-ha" OMG...:rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Grace...stop sticking your hands up your who-ha!!! :rofl:


----------



## mammag

Lmao, &#9835;it's my who-ha and I'll invade if I want to&#9835;


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lmao, &#9835;it's my who-ha and I'll invade if I want to&#9835;

OMFG! You crack me the F up!!! :rofl: Dh keeps asking me what the hell am I laughing at!!!:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Night ladies....I am pooped!!!


----------



## mammag

Good Night! I'm going to go to bed too, the baby is still awake next to me, think I'm keeping him up "speed typing" (that's what DH calls it when he's trying to sleep, lol. 

Good Night Girls!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Good night guys !! have a great sleep. You have just made me laugh really hard, till I cried almost so I feel a ton better now.


----------



## mammag

Omg, I can't sleep, I'm so freaking terribly itchy I can hardly stand it!!! I have a whole package of Benadryl sitting RIGHT HERE that I'm scared to take for the sake of implantation :( Boo, TTC sucks tonight.


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> Omg, I can't sleep, I'm so freaking terribly itchy I can hardly stand it!!! I have a whole package of Benadryl sitting RIGHT HERE that I'm scared to take for the sake of implantation :( Boo, TTC sucks tonight.

Ouch, stink one. Can you not take Benadryl? (sorry im not up enough on this stuff to tell you much)


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> Omg, I can't sleep, I'm so freaking terribly itchy I can hardly stand it!!! I have a whole package of Benadryl sitting RIGHT HERE that I'm scared to take for the sake of implantation :( Boo, TTC sucks tonight.

I did a bunch of googling and it all seemed to come back that Benadryl is okay? If that helps at all. Hope you get some sleep soon.


----------



## mammag

Antihistamines are OK if pregnant, but can hinder implantation :( So, they are totally fine anytime but in the 2ww.


----------



## mammag

Antihistamines
Benadryl, Allegra, Claritin, and other antihistamines can all interfere with ovulation by blocking the action of histamine, a chemical that not only defends the body against foreign substances and infection, but also plays a role in releasing an egg from the ovary and implanting it in the womb. These drugs are effective at relieving the symptoms of an allergic reaction, but they may also halt conception. &#8220;If you&#8217;re trying to get pregnant, it&#8217;s best to avoid antihistamines from mid-cycle until your period,&#8221; notes Marcelle Cedars, M.D., a reproductive endocrinologist at the University of California at San Francisco.

https://www.conceiveonline.com/articles/which-medicines-could-affect-your-chances-getting-pregnant


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> Antihistamines are OK if pregnant, but can hinder implantation :( So, they are totally fine anytime but in the 2ww.

Oh man, that does suck. Sorry!! I hope you feel less itchy soon! :hugs:


----------



## mammag

I'm gonna get some cream tomorrow, pretty sure that will be fine. And as I'm writing this I realize, how the Fuck am I gonna put Topical Cream on my f'ing head!!! :dohh: See told you guys I'm not the brightest crayon!!


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> I'm gonna get some cream tomorrow, pretty sure that will be fine. And as I'm writing this I realize, how the Fuck am I gonna put Topical Cream on my f'ing head!!! :dohh: See told you guys I'm not the brightest crayon!!

:rofl: funny!

Can you get some kind of shampoo or scalp wash or something to help with itching?


----------



## wanabeamama

im up got awfull tummyache as well as af pains i got diareah cramps ugh nit good infact im sat on the loo as i type this but i need to go get my blood test lol

im excited to see these bfp's today :happydance:


----------



## harri

Aww wannabe :hugs: I know how it feels, I get it so bad when af starts! Hope you're OK! 

I've taken soy and a lot of people ovulate 4 days after so I should O in 9 days! We may get similar cycles! Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Aww wannabe :hugs: I know how it feels, I get it so bad when af starts! Hope you're OK!
> 
> I've taken soy and a lot of people ovulate 4 days after so I should O in 9 days! We may get similar cycles! Xx

yey we can pee together :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

My FR is a BFN...my chart is lying to me.


----------



## harri

Your chart is amazing and it's still early days. Are you sure there's no hint of a line? X


----------



## dachsundmom

I really think the FR would've picked it up since the other tests did...I expected my temp drop today...I only have a 12 day LP...FF has it much longer than it is bc I normally do not use FF to chart and this is what it gave me.


----------



## waiting2c

Wow your temp is still up though... I would give it another day and test again, might be not strong enough to show on this one yet?

Bummer, I was expecting to be up for the celebration.. :hugs:


----------



## harri

Like Mer said it could need afternoon pee??? Xxxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Right well I'm knackered and off to bed. Will catch you gals tomorrow morning my time x

Sorry your fr was bfn dmom but I still have faith in yesterday one and that you'll get it soon.


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK girls....


----------



## wanabeamama

ok now im confusedi whent for my blood test but now i dont think today is cd2 i havnt had any blood at all today whats that all about????? Yesterday i had a red spot in the morning and one late afternoon and nothing since lol stupid witch no doubt i will get a nasty supprise later haha


----------



## dachsundmom

Well wanabe...at least you're finally off the toilet, lol.


----------



## harri

Maybe you should test wannabe? X


----------



## dachsundmom

FML is my theme for the day.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Well wanabe...at least you're finally off the toilet, lol.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

harri my temp dropped so dont think theres much point :(


----------



## Icca19

WSS
Shouldn't you be full flow today....or tomorrow? And you said you don't feel like your about to start
So........


----------



## Icca19

Your still above cover line wannabe!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 238230
> 
> 
> I really think the FR would've picked it up since the other tests did...I expected my temp drop today...I only have a 12 day LP...FF has it much longer than it is bc I normally do not use FF to chart and this is what it gave me.

dmom you suck at taking pictures lol i swear i can see a line but the picture is smaller than a stamp lol


----------



## harri

I was thinking to same! I think you should take the test apart, take another picture and upload through photobucket x


----------



## Icca19

Dmom rip that test appart and give us a close up

Wannabe do you have a spare test lying around anywhere???


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> Your still above cover line wannabe!

its probibly cos im not feeling well that its just putting it off lol ive got diareah, the shakes and feeling hot n sick so god knows whats going on lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I'm gonna get some cream tomorrow, pretty sure that will be fine. And as I'm writing this I realize, how the Fuck am I gonna put Topical Cream on my f'ing head!!! :dohh: See told you guys I'm not the brightest crayon!!

I dunno..so I guess I am not either! :rofl: But I just give into it and scratch away!!!!! UGH!


----------



## Icca19

Aww Harri your temps went back down:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> My FR is a BFN...my chart is lying to me.

NO, I think that F'ing FR sucks! You should go get every brand of HPT you can find and start peeing on them...AFTER you hold your pee for 3 hours! I think 3 hours is the magic time!!!:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

My IC....I think I can quit.


----------



## Icca19

Ewww I know that feeling wannabe (it sucks) 
When I woke up Monday I had super high temps and threw that one out and disreguarded it too


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> Dmom rip that test appart and give us a close up
> 
> Wannabe do you have a spare test lying around anywhere???

i dont have any test i shall just wait it out i put in ff that i have light flow thinking it would be here so it has put me on cd1 lol


----------



## Icca19

Ah I hate waiting games

I'm waiting to O....this is worse than the TWW
There is no TWW with no O!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

B- don't get mad at me...but I zoomed in to your pic...then I drew lines where I see "something" could be a shadow though TBH and then I drew around the end of the pee strip (cause some people see that and think it's a line)

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2011-07-21_07-53-03_515tweakeddmomthurs.jpg


----------



## Icca19

:shrug: where is mammag??


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok here is mine....I know you guys are sick of seeing mine...It's purely for my peace of mind. Tomorrow is when AF would be due....This is the darkest line I have gotten on a IC so far..
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/96227417-orig.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> :shrug: where is mammag??

I think she was having issues sleeping due to the constant itchy head (same as me...but I crave sleep! lol ) I am sure she will be around soon...although she said she isn't testing today:wacko:


----------



## Icca19

I slept horrible....its so hot here (its hot everywhere)

lol put some socks over your hands at night so you can't scratch 

And do you really think shell be able to resist testing?? 
Although it is still early

USAwife when did you get your BFP? 6DPO? Or 7DPO?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> I slept horrible....its so hot here (its hot everywhere)
> 
> lol put some socks over your hands at night so you can't scratch
> 
> And do you really think shell be able to resist testing??
> Although it is still early
> 
> USAwife when did you get your BFP? 6DPO? Or 7DPO?

It was 8DPO when I tested positive...it wasn't FMU though...afternoon after holding it for 3 hours.


----------



## Icca19

Oh 8 DPO (that's about average time to test + uh??)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> Oh 8 DPO (that's about average time to test + uh??)

Not really...that is usually really early...that is why I am so paranoid...I never "knew" before a missed AF with any of my other kids...


----------



## Icca19

That's a beautiful HCG test by the way!!:thumbup:


----------



## Icca19

Really?? My best friend is prego 
She was prego last july and december and now this july (the other 2 ended in a m/c) 
But all 3 showed up before her period was due!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer- beautiful lines!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> Really?? My best friend is prego
> She was prego last july and december and now this july (the other 2 ended in a m/c)
> But all 3 showed up before her period was due!

I just never knew because I never thought to test until AF was due and she didn't show...With the other 4 I never used OPK's or took my temp or anything like that...I just figured I would have sex and that was that....sillly me....With my 4th though I used one round of Clomid and still waited for AF to show and when it didn't I tested.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer- beautiful lines!!!

Thank you....I can't believe how dark the line is!:happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Yeah the other times I was prego it didn't show til later.....and I was checking! Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

My chart is lying to me...FML


----------



## harri

Your chart is beautiful I think you should take the test apart xxx


----------



## Icca19

:hugs:I'm sorry you think your being tricked Dmom 
But I think its still too early .....but that's just me and my oppinion lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I threw the test out and cleaned out the fridge on it so I couldn't dig it back out, lol. I bought more blue dye of a different brand to see just how evil they are, lol.


----------



## Icca19

I cleaned my fridge out yesterday lol I had to remove the garbage from the house


----------



## dachsundmom

Guys I am so dizzy and nauseous, lol. I don't get this with AF, lol. Great...I am SSing.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Guys I am so dizzy and nauseous, lol. I don't get this with AF, lol. Great...I am SSing.

awww...:hugs: Will you slap me if I say that I felt the same way at 10DPO and still do? :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dmom when is af due?


----------



## wanabeamama

ugh every time i log on to fb there is another pregnancy anouncement im staying away from fb


----------



## dachsundmom

FF says the 29th, but that is total crap. IDK for sure if my LP will be any loger bc of the Tamoxifen, but I am thinking Sunday/Monday.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Guys I am so dizzy and nauseous, lol. I don't get this with AF, lol. Great...I am SSing.
> 
> awww...:hugs: Will you slap me if I say that I felt the same way at 10DPO and still do? :hugs:Click to expand...

:finger::finger::finger:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Guys I am so dizzy and nauseous, lol. I don't get this with AF, lol. Great...I am SSing.
> 
> awww...:hugs: Will you slap me if I say that I felt the same way at 10DPO and still do? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :finger::finger::finger:Click to expand...

Whew..at least I get the finger...I was starting to think that you were ignoring me:cry:


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> ugh every time i log on to fb there is another pregnancy anouncement im staying away from fb

Tell me about it! There were 2 announcements yesterday on mine! none so far today thankfully! Xx


----------



## Icca19

My BFF had/still has tons of dizzy spells....esp before she got her BFP
She said she knew she was prego cuz of the dizzyness....that's not a AF symptom for her

oh I just took a OPK (@10am) its not a FMU so that makes me feel better
Id have mammag upload it but she's not on yet
I could just change my profile pic for a sec and let you ladies see!! 
Its looking good!!:wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Guys I am so dizzy and nauseous, lol. I don't get this with AF, lol. Great...I am SSing.
> 
> awww...:hugs: Will you slap me if I say that I felt the same way at 10DPO and still do? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :finger::finger::finger:Click to expand...
> 
> Whew..at least I get the finger...I was starting to think that you were ignoring me:cry:Click to expand...

I am having my own little pity party today, lol. As you girls know, I rarely complain about myself, so I am having a go at it, lol. Blue dye test to come soon...my dad has left the building, lol.


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> ugh every time i log on to fb there is another pregnancy anouncement im staying away from fb
> 
> Tell me about it! There were 2 announcements yesterday on mine! none so far today thankfully! XxClick to expand...

i know i sound really selfish but im just soooooo scared that i will never have a baby ive never even had 2 lines on a hpt


----------



## harri

I know exactly how you feel!!! I also worry that I'll never ovulate ! BUT we neeeed to stay positive, it is going to happen and it will so be worth the wait! You should add me on FB Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> ugh every time i log on to fb there is another pregnancy anouncement im staying away from fb
> 
> Tell me about it! There were 2 announcements yesterday on mine! none so far today thankfully! XxClick to expand...
> 
> i know i sound really selfish but im just soooooo scared that i will never have a baby ive never even had 2 lines on a hptClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs:


----------



## mammag

Wanabe :( I'm so sorry you're feeling down. Have you had an Hsg done? If not I think you should definitely get one, and fast!!

Dmom, if you implanted yesterday and that made your temp go up today then remember knifewife!! Day after implantation was bfn with FMU!! Don't lose hope on yourself yet!! But if you want to, that's ok too; it'll just be that much better when you get your :bfp:!!!!!

I've actually been up for a while, took the boys out so DH could get some rest. Not going to go get any HPT's though, it's seriously way to early, at the most I'm 6 dpo and at the least, I'm only 4dpo (which would be sad cuz I didn't BD on those days) so I really need to wait a couple of days before I pee on anything else for my own piece of mind.


----------



## wanabeamama

harri i will add you on fb msg me your fb name :D

mammag sorry im bein dumb whats hsg test??


----------



## dachsundmom

At the 3 minute mark...


----------



## mammag

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hysterosalpingography

Lots of women with endo tend to get pregnant right after they have one, it clears your tubes. My ex-bff has sever endo and got pregnant the first month she had hers done!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 238343
> 
> 
> At the 3 minute mark...

:shrug: I'm not sure, can you see a line? Those tests are evil.


----------



## mammag

Ha, I just remember knifewife saying her boobs leaked in her 2ww!! Lol, gonna go squeeze my boobies :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

What do you think B? I think I may see something but I can't be for sure....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Ha, I just remember knifewife saying her boobs leaked in her 2ww!! Lol, gonna go squeeze my boobies :)

:holly:


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hysterosalpingography
> 
> Lots of women with endo tend to get pregnant right after they have one, it clears your tubes. My ex-bff has sever endo and got pregnant the first month she had hers done!

i had a lap in feb to remove a 12m cyst off my ovary and they removed most of my endo they also checked my tubes the said they were perfect


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> What do you think B? I think I may see something but I can't be for sure....

IDK


----------



## mammag

Alas, no leakage :( Still not sweating it though!! I usually always feel out by now, here's my entry from 6dpo last month. Not this month though!! I'm feeling it ladies!!! I'm feeling it. 

*Feel normal though, don't feel pregnant, I feel like I would know if I were pregnant this cycle, but I just don't feel it, off to month 37 *


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> What do you think B? I think I may see something but I can't be for sure....
> 
> IDKClick to expand...

That was a huge spike today Dmom, I would be excited with a spike like that!!!

I have a question for you girls though, I took my temp at 6 this morning, because that would be 7 in my brain, but the last two temps I took at 8 thinking backwards for some reason, I thought 8am here would be MY 7am, but really it was my 9am. Lol, sorry if I've lost anyone. Well, I took it at 7 the first day (my 8am) and 7:47 the second day (my 8:47am) so should I use the temp adjuster for those two days?


----------



## dachsundmom

Anything over ten minutes gets adjusted in my house


----------



## mammag

Lol, ok, I adjusted them. I like my chart better this way anyway!


----------



## Icca19

iv found that if i wake up earlier than normal than my temps are about the same
and if i sleep in over an hour they are way higher than normal

BUT idk cuz the only reason ill sleep in like that is if i was out or up the night before and had a few drinks (and that makes your temp higher) 

so.....who knows


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Anything over ten minutes gets adjusted in my house

^^^WSS


----------



## dachsundmom

Here is the indside of the blue dye I took...would an evap be this blue and the test is still very wet. It's bluer than yesterday.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 238394
> 
> 
> Here is the indside of the blue dye I took...would an evap be this blue and the test is still very wet. It's bluer than yesterday.

No I don't think it would...would a evap show up like this...sorry for writing on it...got a little excited!!!
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/bluethurs1.jpg


----------



## Icca19

Oh boy!!!

oh and im at my mothers house on her computer and i can see the tests so much better now a "big" screen lol
im lovin it!


----------



## Icca19

i def see that line Dmom!!!!!
how long did you hold your pee for this time?? lol

did anyone get a look at my OPK from this morning?
should i take one later?? im on CD13 today


----------



## USAFKnineWife

What page is it posted on Icca? I don't recall seeing it.


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca I will look at it and about 45 minutes on the pee. I can see it no problem, but why won't pink dye pick it up?


----------



## Icca19

umm idk if tis really on a page, i just changed my profile pic, thats all

Mammag im going to send it to your photobucket!!!!


----------



## harri

Wow dmom that is fo show a line!!!!!! lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

B-did you not like my tweak? :cry: I scribbled on it just for you :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

BTW...I think you got a bad batch of FR pink dyes....just saying :winkwink:


----------



## Icca19

IDK either (you all know my oppinion on the blue dye lol)
Is the blue dye one an early one and the pink kind just an IC?? Maybe that could be it


----------



## dachsundmom

Loved the tweak Mer...I just can't remember where all I see things anymore bc of the other thread in 35+.

The pinks are IC and FRER...on the IC, I sometimes see something. These are CB non digi and yesterday's were Walmart brand.


----------



## Icca19

sent it to ya mammag!


----------



## wanabeamama

im so sure i see somthing its a screen tilter but i see it
 



Attached Files:







2011-07-21_05-24-23_442.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dachsundmom

I threw it out...there was something there, but I could only see color with my flashlight behind it.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I threw it out...there was something there, but I could only see color with my flashlight behind it.

but its there dmom its there i see colour on the screen im not joking :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't tell. Girls, I am so sorry for being a nutjob today! This is the last cycle I have before really going into fertility treatments and I am a train wreck.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I can't tell. Girls, I am so sorry for being a nutjob today! This is the last cycle I have before really going into fertility treatments and I am a train wreck.

what ever happens were all here for you what ever will be will be :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I can't tell. Girls, I am so sorry for being a nutjob today! This is the last cycle I have before really going into fertility treatments and I am a train wreck.

:hugs: It is ok..seriously I can only imagine the stress you are putting yourself through..the high possibility of a :bfp: and the possibility of trekking into the unknown of more extreme fertility treatments. With all of my heart I hope this is your :bfp: and that you don't have to go that route. I've honestly not thought of much but you the last 2 days hoping that this is it for you...:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, truthfully...what are the odds of three blue, with color, in the time frame, evaps?


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I have my fx'd so tightly for you!!! Xx


----------



## harri

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, truthfully...what are the odds of three blue, with color, in the time frame, evaps?

Million to one I would guess :)


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, truthfully...what are the odds of three blue, with color, in the time frame, evaps?

dont forget the pink ones :)


----------



## dachsundmom

If I still had the pink one I would tweak it so see, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, truthfully...what are the odds of three blue, with color, in the time frame, evaps?

The odds are that they in fact NOT evaps...I would say one...but not 3...:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Do you have any more pink ones? I know that you are still at work but if not then don't you get a lunch break? You really should call your OB and get a blood draw to ease your mind...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Do you have any more pink ones? I know that you are still at work but if not then don't you get a lunch break? You really should call your OB and get a blood draw to ease your mind...

I have more IC and FRER at home...I eat lunch at my desk and my OB wants to wait until Monday to draw blood.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Do you have any more pink ones? I know that you are still at work but if not then don't you get a lunch break? You really should call your OB and get a blood draw to ease your mind...
> 
> I have more IC and FRER at home...I eat lunch at my desk and my OB wants to wait until Monday to draw blood.Click to expand...

Waiting totally sucks but at least you will know for sure...:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> If I still had the pink one I would tweak it so see, lol

i just reposted your frer with a marker a couple of posts back :)


----------



## dachsundmom

wqanabe- I see the line, but I don't see color.


----------



## mammag

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/679717-smoking-weed-ttc.html

Did you guys see this!! These people are something else.


----------



## mammag

Icca's OPK
https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/Mobile%20Uploads/20110721101702.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/679717-smoking-weed-ttc.html
> 
> Did you guys see this!! These people are something else.

Oh I saw it....I have seen so much shit in TTC and TWW...I don't know how many more ignorant posts I can take before I literally snap on those fools out there....:gun:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Icca's OPK
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/Mobile%20Uploads/20110721101702.jpg

I would say that it is almost there!!!


----------



## harri

Oh lord!!!!!!! :(


----------



## mammag

Looking good Icca!!!!! 
Dmom, I'm getting very excited for you!!!


----------



## harri

Nice opk Icca!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca...great test!

Grace, why? The FRER is blank and I can only get lines on damn blue dye tests...apparently any brand! LOl


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok girls so I have just about everyone's list of questions back....5 out of 8 so far...just a friendly reminder if you have forgotten to get them back to me...

B-it could take your mind off all of this...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Icca...great test!
> 
> Grace, why? The FRER is blank and I can only get lines on damn blue dye tests...apparently any brand! LOl

Maybe blue dye is your thing...kinda like FMU on OPK's....I would just go with it...:shrug:


----------



## mammag

You haven't sent me any questions!!! Lol, I know I don't have an address yet, but I could get started on them!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer- I'll do the questions tonight.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> You haven't sent me any questions!!! Lol, I know I don't have an address yet, but I could get started on them!

You answered the list of questions already and sent them back saying address to come! I am just waiting on the others to fill them out and then for your address and then I will send them out....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer- I'll do the questions tonight.

Thank you...TBH...I haven't done mine either as I was waiting till last minute:blush:


----------



## MrsStutler

Aw Dmom I have my fingers crossed so tightly for ya! I can't imagine how you must feel, I'm sending lots of hugs your way!!:hugs::hugs:

I'm working hard today, just had an evil little dog scratch my lip. I hate it when people can't control their dogs. Lady just lets the dog off its leash so we can fit it for a harness and I had to catch the damn thing. :dohh: uhg people...sometimes I just want to yell at people to leave before they even get in the door.


----------



## mammag

OK, broke down and bought an FRER, will post as soon as it uploads in 5 million hours.


----------



## Icca19

Ah I want to POAS again lol but I'm not home so it will have to wait til later

Mammag I knew you would yest today.....who wouldn't! Lol

Dmom I can not express how much I hope this is the start of your BFP! I'm keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0064.jpg


----------



## mammag

Big ol' BFN


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Big ol' BFN

Did you tilt it...put a light behind it? I swear I see a little color or something but I can't be for sure....:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Test a blue dye against it if you have one.


----------



## mammag

I really did think I saw something, but when I took it apart it was just nothingness. It's still way too freaking early though, lol, don't know why I even take them this early!!!! It's totally cool though, eventually the tests will agree with me!!!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Test a blue dye against it if you have one.

I'm all out. And can't go out anymore today, DH is getting ready to leave for work so I'll be stuck, have another FRER for in the morning though, if I can manage to not pee on it before the day is over!


----------



## dachsundmom

Here's another CB...this one is so light you can barely see it, but it's there...super diluted urine. Trying to see if their lines will vary. I guess this means they will, lol.


----------



## mammag

Just freaked out on the smoking weed question, shit pisses me off. I'm literally shaking, I'm not much of a pacifist and am just ENRAGED that people are on there admitting they smoke POT whilst TTC. Plain fucking ridiculous.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 238512
> 
> 
> Here's another CB...this one is so light you can barely see it, but it's there...super diluted urine. Trying to see if their lines will vary. I guess this means they will, lol.

I can barely pick it up...but unless I am imagining it..then it's there...TBH...I think blue dye tests are the way to go for you...:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, it's there...just very faint; my pee is super diluted now. I wanted it that way, TBH.


----------



## wanabeamama

ok im mixed up scared and confused right now sorry if i gross anyone out but......im bleeding from my butt still no af just a little brown spotting but just had a bm and there was a big red blob of blood in my poop the only cramps im having is where my endo is.... up my bum and my belly button im really really hot and shakey and been feeling sick on and off all day i just dont know whats going on does anyone have any ideas????????


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabe- it's a&e time....


----------



## harri

I agree that really doesn't sounds good!! You need to get check out with your endo and get them to give you a blood test too!! Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabe- it's a&e time....

im still at work i really dont want a doctors finger up me bum either :( im going to call my doc in the morning to see if my blood tests have come back in and i will ask her about it i know i have endo up there :shrug:


----------



## mammag

I'm so sorry wanabe :hugs: That sounds scary. If A&E means emergency room, than I agree.


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabe- a finger up the ass does not sound plesant, but there are times when you have to go tothe doctor, and this is one of them.


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: hope you start to feel better soon. :hugs: xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Just freaked out on the smoking weed question, shit pisses me off. I'm literally shaking, I'm not much of a pacifist and am just ENRAGED that people are on there admitting they smoke POT whilst TTC. Plain fucking ridiculous.

Do you know what is plain fucking rediculous? That not one fucking solitary person said anything about the fact that weed is ILLEGAL! Cops find that shit in your house...they take your kids...no matter where you smoke it...Plain and simple...and I am putting this out there...Some people don't deserve to breed simply out of stupidity...What the fuck!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Just freaked out on the smoking weed question, shit pisses me off. I'm literally shaking, I'm not much of a pacifist and am just ENRAGED that people are on there admitting they smoke POT whilst TTC. Plain fucking ridiculous.
> 
> Do you know what is plain fucking rediculous? That not one fucking solitary person said anything about the fact that weed is ILLEGAL! Cops find that shit in your house...they take your kids...no matter where you smoke it...Plain and simple...and I am putting this out there...Some people don't deserve to breed simply out of stupidity...What the fuck!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:Click to expand...

I did, lol. It is decrminialized where the OP lives.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

And that whole...It's ok to smoke pot in the UK and Canada and Child Services will be ok with you doing that and raising your kids is a bunch of fucking bullshit...No Child Agency ANYWHERE in ANY COUNTRY will fucking condone that...Weed is weed and it's whatever but I don't feel like people that were entrusted with the lives of children have any business touching the stuff...TTC or not. I could go on for hours on this subject...My dh is a police officer and has been for 16 years...but that is not why my views are so solid on it. It is illegal for a reason....


----------



## dachsundmom

OMFG...my right nipple is leaking clear fluid and my CP is firm and open, lol. What in the fuck does this mean?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Just freaked out on the smoking weed question, shit pisses me off. I'm literally shaking, I'm not much of a pacifist and am just ENRAGED that people are on there admitting they smoke POT whilst TTC. Plain fucking ridiculous.
> 
> Do you know what is plain fucking rediculous? That not one fucking solitary person said anything about the fact that weed is ILLEGAL! Cops find that shit in your house...they take your kids...no matter where you smoke it...Plain and simple...and I am putting this out there...Some people don't deserve to breed simply out of stupidity...What the fuck!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I did, lol. It is decrminialized where the OP lives.Click to expand...

Decriminalized doesn't mean that it isn't a DRUG....

And I saw that AFTER I posted my comment...I am just over the top livid and wanna punch someone....


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> And that whole...It's ok to smoke pot in the UK and Canada and Child Services will be ok with you doing that and raising your kids is a bunch of fucking bullshit...No Child Agency ANYWHERE in ANY COUNTRY will fucking condone that...Weed is weed and it's whatever but I don't feel like people that were entrusted with the lives of children have any business touching the stuff...TTC or not. I could go on for hours on this subject...My dh is a police officer and has been for 16 years...but that is not why my views are so solid on it. It is illegal for a reason....

I agree with you. The thread got locked.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> And that whole...It's ok to smoke pot in the UK and Canada and Child Services will be ok with you doing that and raising your kids is a bunch of fucking bullshit...No Child Agency ANYWHERE in ANY COUNTRY will fucking condone that...Weed is weed and it's whatever but I don't feel like people that were entrusted with the lives of children have any business touching the stuff...TTC or not. I could go on for hours on this subject...My dh is a police officer and has been for 16 years...but that is not why my views are so solid on it. It is illegal for a reason....

Completely and wholeheartedly agreeing!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> OMFG...my right nipple is leaking clear fluid and my CP is firm and open, lol. What in the fuck does this mean?

Are you being serious? You do know that CP is different when you have had a previous child...meaning that it will still feel open sometimes...mine feels that way too and we all know how my nipples leak....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Plus they say that CP is not a clear indicator on pregnant/not pregnant!


----------



## mammag

Hmmmmm.... leaky boobs worked out for knifewife!!! :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

:growlmad::brat::brat::brat::hissy::hissy::devil::devil::gun::gun::finger::finger::grr::grr:
:trouble::trouble:](*,)](*,):evil::evil:

I am so damn angry right now! I swear my blood pressure is probably through the roof...Good thing I am taking my BP meds regularly....:dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

But it's only one and it's clear kinda...probably cancer, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> But it's only one and it's clear kinda...probably cancer, lol.

Mine was clear too and it was only one at first then progressed to both.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> :growlmad::brat::brat::brat::hissy::hissy::devil::devil::gun::gun::finger::finger::grr::grr:
> :trouble::trouble:](*,)](*,):evil::evil:
> 
> I am so damn angry right now! I swear my blood pressure is probably through the roof...Good thing I am taking my BP meds regularly....:dohh:

Lol, why? I'm gonna go look &#9829;


----------



## mammag

&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9787;&#9787;&#9787;&#9644;&#9787;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9616;&#9794;


----------



## mammag

&#9829; &#9829; &#9829; &#9829; &#9829; &#9829;


----------



## USAFKnineWife

It's just the whole damn thing pisses me off...and one particular person I would like to throttle! We all know who I am talking about....Miss fucking high and mighty...know it all...oh woe is me....UGH!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Where did the special characters go?


----------



## mammag

IDK, they took them from me :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Dr. Google said it could be an infection.


----------



## mammag

I can't make hearts :( Boo. I know just who you're talking about. I knew they were going to close it, wanted to get my 2cents in there first!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Dr. Google said it could be an infection.

Yeah well that is what Dr. Google told me so Dr. Google can GFY ever so kindly...cause we all why mine did that....


----------



## dachsundmom

This is crap, lol. I am paying the money for an online medical consult....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I can't make hearts :( Boo. I know just who you're talking about. I knew they were going to close it, wanted to get my 2cents in there first!

But I wanted to reply to that fucking idiot that pretty much told me I was stupid for posting that weed is illegal...and that her kids won't get taken away from her...Oh and I just love the one that admitted she smokes weed while TTC...says she will stop when she GETS PREGNANT...hmm something tells me that she won't....call me crazy but I just don't buy it....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> This is crap, lol. I am paying the money for an online medical consult....

WTH?


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I can't make hearts :( Boo. I know just who you're talking about. I knew they were going to close it, wanted to get my 2cents in there first!
> 
> But I wanted to reply to that fucking idiot that pretty much told me I was stupid for posting that weed is illegal...and that her kids won't get taken away from her...Oh and I just love the one that admitted she smokes weed while TTC...says she will stop when she GETS PREGNANT...hmm something tells me that she won't....call me crazy but I just don't buy it....Click to expand...

She's the one my post was directed at. The OP was innocent, bad post in the wrong place. SHE though, knows just what she is putting out there, I'll never answer any of her questions ever again.


----------



## dachsundmom

If it's an infection I need pills, lol. But, you know I'm going to try the HPT test with the stuff, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, you have sworn her off several times, lol. I say that with love!


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all.....  How is everyone doing... 

I think I have missed that post... but can completely feel where you are coming from... I hate that stuff and I cant believe someone would post about it on a forum like this. 

Dmom - you were my last thought last night and my first one this morning (and not in a creepy way). I still think its going to be a BFP, but I knw you dont want to consider it till its in pee in front of you. I want more than anything else for you to get it this month.

Wannabe - Have you been to the drs yet, i agree and sooooooo think you need to get checked out, that sounds wrong on so many levels.

Its a grey wet cold Friday morning here, if it wasnt Friday I would feel depressed lol.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Grace, you have sworn her off several times, lol. I say that with love!

Lol, I don't mean her, she's like a knat, you can swat her off all you want and it doesn't really matter :) I was talking about SLH, who is a pot smoking TTC'er and proud of it apparently.


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracy, do you get a lot of snow in the winters?


----------



## mammag

waiting2c said:


> Morning all.....  How is everyone doing...
> 
> I think I have missed that post... but can completely feel where you are coming from... I hate that stuff and I cant believe someone would post about it on a forum like this.
> 
> Dmom - you were my last thought last night and my first one this morning (and not in a creepy way). I still think its going to be a BFP, but I knw you dont want to consider it till its in pee in front of you. I want more than anything else for you to get it this month.
> 
> Wannabe - Have you been to the drs yet, i agree and sooooooo think you need to get checked out, that sounds wrong on so many levels.
> 
> Its a grey wet cold Friday morning here, if it wasnt Friday I would feel depressed lol.

Don't go to work!! Your boss thinks it's saturday!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Grace, you have sworn her off several times, lol. I say that with love!
> 
> Lol, I don't mean her, she's like a knat, you can swat her off all you want and it doesn't really matter :) I was talking about SLH, who is a pot smoking TTC'er and proud of it apparently.Click to expand...

Oh well hell, I was all excited...I have been part of three threads today that have gotten locked...I think that is a sign!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Grace, you have sworn her off several times, lol. I say that with love!
> 
> Lol, I don't mean her, she's like a knat, you can swat her off all you want and it doesn't really matter :) I was talking about SLH, who is a pot smoking TTC'er and proud of it apparently.Click to expand...

But that clueless idiot is just as bad....She makes me want to choke myself....


----------



## harri

usafkninewife said:


> it's just the whole damn thing pisses me off...and one particular person i would like to throttle! We all know who i am talking about....miss fucking high and mighty...know it all...oh woe is me....ugh!

tell me about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Do you guys think my dh and kids will be mad if I make ramen tonight? It is 100 degrees outside with a heat index of 107 and I faint in the heat easily...I cannot go out in this heat to the grocery....cannot!

Or maybe we can do pancakes, scrambled eggs, fried potatoes and turkey bacon/sausage...


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> Tracy, do you get a lot of snow in the winters?

Not in Auckland - zero snow here... so my cold is probably a tropical day for you gals lol. There has been a lot of snow on our NZ ski fields this week though.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Do you guys think my dh and kids will be mad if I make ramen tonight? It is 100 degrees outside with a heat index of 107 and I faint in the heat easily...I cannot go out in this heat to the grocery....cannot!
> 
> Or maybe we can do pancakes, scrambled eggs, fried potatoes and turkey bacon/sausage...

Ramen The weather is the same here.


----------



## harri

What's ramen? Xx


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Morning all.....  How is everyone doing...
> 
> I think I have missed that post... but can completely feel where you are coming from... I hate that stuff and I cant believe someone would post about it on a forum like this.
> 
> Dmom - you were my last thought last night and my first one this morning (and not in a creepy way). I still think its going to be a BFP, but I knw you dont want to consider it till its in pee in front of you. I want more than anything else for you to get it this month.
> 
> Wannabe - Have you been to the drs yet, i agree and sooooooo think you need to get checked out, that sounds wrong on so many levels.
> 
> Its a grey wet cold Friday morning here, if it wasnt Friday I would feel depressed lol.
> 
> Don't go to work!! Your boss thinks it's saturday!!!Click to expand...

Doh - I forgot that! She hasnt come in yet either lol....

I did want to be here to get my BBT today though, it should arrive on the morning courier... fingers crossed.


----------



## waiting2c

harri said:


> what's ramen? Xx

^^ wss


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> What's ramen? Xx

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://www.kimnn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/ramennoodles.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.kimnn.com/2011/04/08/ramen-noodle-nation-stand-up/&usg=__4mMM0Zp2fpfKrLJ0Qbhx6F6Igcc=&h=337&w=379&sz=43&hl=en&start=0&sig2=BpUUi2wRitY2UFRa6ow_jQ&zoom=1&tbnid=DmHbwgQeXT6NgM:&tbnh=135&tbnw=151&ei=_4QoTuH8K8ifsQLxqKg7&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dramen%2Bnoodles%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D709%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=484&vpy=223&dur=712&hovh=212&hovw=238&tx=133&ty=119&page=1&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0&biw=1280&bih=709


----------



## USAFKnineWife

That link is solely for the purpose of a picture...They are good...dry noodles that you boil then add a seasoning package to.


----------



## harri

Mmmm looks yummy!!!! Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Mmmm looks yummy!!!! Xxx

It's cheap, lol. Like 10-20 cents a package.


----------



## harri

We have them here but they're called 'supernoodles' :) xx


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm looks yummy!!!! Xxx
> 
> It's cheap, lol. Like 10-20 cents a package.Click to expand...

Awesome!! Sounds good and nice and easy.... i love nice and easy dinners!

My OH cooked for me last night, bless him... he did chicken but didnt cook it long eough so we had to biff most of it. Thought that counts though aye


----------



## USAFKnineWife

They are and are super cheap too! I can get a box of 24 packages for under $3.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Gosh I am so hungry right now!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Does 'biff' mean put in the trash? Lol...uncultured American here, lol


----------



## Indigo77

You ladies got the weed thread shut down!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

There's another annoying thread happening....Are you available?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> You ladies got the weed thread shut down!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> There's another annoying thread happening....Are you available?

Will go check it out....Eva is on a good one too, I think...


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> Does 'biff' mean put in the trash? Lol...uncultured American here, lol

Yeah, sorry thats probably a slang term from these parts... 

Sure does - we had to throw it out cos it was uncooked in the middle.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Just made a Yakisoba Ramen Noodle...it's the one that is microwaveable and has the cabbage, carrots and corn in it!! IT'S A SNACK PEOPLE! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Just made a Yakisoba Ramen Noodle...it's the one that is microwaveable and has the cabbage, carrots and corn in it!! IT'S A SNACK PEOPLE! :rofl:

I eat those for dessert, lol.


----------



## mammag

Going to go check out the other annoying threads!! And I am in a super pissy mood, so watch OUT bitches!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> You ladies got the weed thread shut down!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> There's another annoying thread happening....Are you available?

You guys can pm me the thread names or leave a link...I am so up for ass-busting!:growlmad:


----------



## mammag

Can't find them? Are they in TTC?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Yeah people...don't tease us! We are hormonal!!!! :rofl:


----------



## waiting2c

USAFKnineWife said:


> Yeah people...don't tease us! We are hormonal!!!! :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hello!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Icca19

Oh my, theres a lot anger here today, we need a "slap somebody stupid button" or slap somebody smart lol if you know what I mean 

Dmom I have faith that soon its going to be a no questions about it BFP, then you CAN'T talk yourself out of it being a BFP

Mammag :-( I'm sorry that didn't turn out like those blues one from yesterday....what's up with that?

Wannabe could the blood in your stool be from your endo?? Have they found areas outside of your uterus that have endometrium ?? I really hope you get to talk to your Dr today and you get some answers. 

USAwife I made brinner (breakfast for dinner) last night. Sausage, bacon, potatos (red), DH got over easy eggs ittle wanted scrambled (as usual) and we had english muffins too! 
It was good but as I'm writing this they (DH & Dom) came in and protested for brinner again tonight.
So looks like tonights going to be dejavu. 

Still at grandmas using the pool. Its hot as hell here too 95 with a 105 heat index. I can't wait to get home to test! Were leaving soon yey! But not really....its f-ing hot out, I don't want to leave. Its mixed emotions lol


----------



## Indigo77

USAFKnineWife said:


> Yeah people...don't tease us! We are hormonal!!!! :rofl:

I *was* just teasing.....:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

DMom...like my siggy? :haha::haha::haha:

Your little feet are are going to be FAMOUS.....and no need for a pedi when Eva is around....


----------



## waiting2c

Icca19 said:


> Oh my, theres a lot anger here today, we need a "slap somebody stupid button" or slap somebody smart lol if you know what I mean
> 
> Dmom I have faith that soon its going to be a no questions about it BFP, then you CAN'T talk yourself out of it being a BFP
> 
> Mammag :-( I'm sorry that didn't turn out like those blues one from yesterday....what's up with that?
> 
> Wannabe could the blood in your stool be from your endo?? Have they found areas outside of your uterus that have endometrium ?? I really hope you get to talk to your Dr today and you get some answers.
> 
> USAwife I made brinner (breakfast for dinner) last night. Sausage, bacon, potatos (red), DH got over easy eggs ittle wanted scrambled (as usual) and we had english muffins too!
> It was good but as I'm writing this they (DH & Dom) came in and protested for brinner again tonight.
> So looks like tonights going to be dejavu.
> 
> Still at grandmas using the pool. Its hot as hell here too 95 with a 105 heat index. I can't wait to get home to test! Were leaving soon yey! But not really....its f-ing hot out, I don't want to leave. Its mixed emotions lol

Its weird thinking of you guys being in such heat and having summer when I am huddled by a heater trying to get warm!! Always forget there is more than just time as a difference between us. Enjoy that pool!!


----------



## mammag

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/678625-people-selfish.html


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> Oh my, theres a lot anger here today, we need a "slap somebody stupid button" or slap somebody smart lol if you know what I mean
> 
> Dmom I have faith that soon its going to be a no questions about it BFP, then you CAN'T talk yourself out of it being a BFP
> 
> Mammag :-( I'm sorry that didn't turn out like those blues one from yesterday....what's up with that?
> 
> Wannabe could the blood in your stool be from your endo?? Have they found areas outside of your uterus that have endometrium ?? I really hope you get to talk to your Dr today and you get some answers.
> 
> USAwife I made brinner (breakfast for dinner) last night. Sausage, bacon, potatos (red), DH got over easy eggs ittle wanted scrambled (as usual) and we had english muffins too!
> It was good but as I'm writing this they (DH & Dom) came in and protested for brinner again tonight.
> So looks like tonights going to be dejavu.
> 
> Still at grandmas using the pool. Its hot as hell here too 95 with a 105 heat index. I can't wait to get home to test! Were leaving soon yey! But not really....its f-ing hot out, I don't want to leave. Its mixed emotions lol

We totally call it "brinner" too!!! :haha: I am using red potatoes too...How do you cook them?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Yeah people...don't tease us! We are hormonal!!!! :rofl:
> 
> I *was* just teasing.....:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> DMom...like my siggy? :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Your little feet are are going to be FAMOUS.....and no need for a pedi when Eva is around....Click to expand...

bad bad Indigo!!:winkwink: Not nice getting me all worked up like that...although I do need to try and hold my shit together as I don't want to get banned from this place and I have the tendency to fly off the handle..at all angles...Some people shy away from confrontation and I bask in it...And I ADORE proving people wrong...No wonder people think I am a raging bitch!! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Yeah people...don't tease us! We are hormonal!!!! :rofl:
> 
> I *was* just teasing.....:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> DMom...like my siggy? :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Your little feet are are going to be FAMOUS.....and no need for a pedi when Eva is around....Click to expand...

OMFG Indigo...that siggy is huge! Lol...my damn little feet


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my, theres a lot anger here today, we need a "slap somebody stupid button" or slap somebody smart lol if you know what I mean
> 
> Dmom I have faith that soon its going to be a no questions about it BFP, then you CAN'T talk yourself out of it being a BFP
> 
> Mammag :-( I'm sorry that didn't turn out like those blues one from yesterday....what's up with that?
> 
> Wannabe could the blood in your stool be from your endo?? Have they found areas outside of your uterus that have endometrium ?? I really hope you get to talk to your Dr today and you get some answers.
> 
> USAwife I made brinner (breakfast for dinner) last night. Sausage, bacon, potatos (red), DH got over easy eggs ittle wanted scrambled (as usual) and we had english muffins too!
> It was good but as I'm writing this they (DH & Dom) came in and protested for brinner again tonight.
> So looks like tonights going to be dejavu.
> 
> Still at grandmas using the pool. Its hot as hell here too 95 with a 105 heat index. I can't wait to get home to test! Were leaving soon yey! But not really....its f-ing hot out, I don't want to leave. Its mixed emotions lol
> 
> Its weird thinking of you guys being in such heat and having summer when I am huddled by a heater trying to get warm!! Always forget there is more than just time as a difference between us. Enjoy that pool!!Click to expand...

It is currently 101 degrees here and with a heat index of 109....So not cool!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/678625-people-selfish.html

I saw that one and it has bad grammar and is just plain dumb...nothing worth my typing skills!! :rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Yeah people...don't tease us! We are hormonal!!!! :rofl:
> 
> I *was* just teasing.....:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> DMom...like my siggy? :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Your little feet are are going to be FAMOUS.....and no need for a pedi when Eva is around....Click to expand...
> 
> OMFG Indigo...that siggy is huge! Lol...my damn little feetClick to expand...

Your feet are beautiful!


----------



## waiting2c

Ouch, that is pretty stinky hot!! I feel for you, at least I can get warm, its way harder to cool off!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

FYI...I just texted Keith this..:
Me: My nipples are throbbing...just thought that I would share that :)
Keith: Nice :0

:rofl:...Just wanted to shake up his day...He is out supervising bomb and drug training...lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> Ouch, that is pretty stinky hot!! I feel for you, at least I can get warm, its way harder to cool off!

That is why I sit under a window unit A/C all day cranked up on high!:haha:


----------



## mammag

I get cold even in this stifling heat, DH just left so I turned the AC OFF!! Lol, I hate being cold.


----------



## mammag

Just posted a little rant in TTC. That is my one true pet peeve on this site.


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh boy, I'm glad I stayed out of the weed thread. DH is always on me about opening my big mouth and getting into debates. :dohh: Uhg...morons. A great quote from a movie: "You have to have a license to have a dog, drive a car and hell you even need a license to catch a fish but they let any asshole be a father."

I should probably stay away from the other ones too, I'll just end up embarrassing myself. I got in on a welfare/medicare one the other day and it got nasty:dohh:


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> Just posted a little rant in TTC. That is my one true pet peeve on this site.

I think yours is a very good point not a rant at all really


----------



## MrsStutler

mammag said:


> I get cold even in this stifling heat, DH just left so I turned the AC OFF!! Lol, I hate being cold.

GAH!!! If we turned the a/c off it would be 95 in our house! I'm part penguin I guess, we both like it as cold as we can make it without putting us in the poor house:haha: During the winter/fall we use a swamp cooler and get it down to 64 in the evening and I love it!


----------



## mammag

waiting2c said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Just posted a little rant in TTC. That is my one true pet peeve on this site.
> 
> I think yours is a very good point not a rant at all reallyClick to expand...

Ha!! Me tooooo!!!! &#9788;


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Just posted a little rant in TTC. That is my one true pet peeve on this site.

I replied to it...and will say again..Sorry...I know I have been guilty of that...:blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I swear even though your thread has been there all of 3 minutes there is already a snarky bitch replying....I want to tell her "GFY" but I fear she is a tattle and like I said I really need to watch my mouth!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Just posted a little rant in TTC. That is my one true pet peeve on this site.
> 
> I replied to it...and will say again..Sorry...I know I have been guilty of that...:blush:Click to expand...

Lol, you're allowed to do it. I love you. The rest of them shall be punished though....:devil:

:rofl: No, totally just kidding, but I'll bet you fix it when you realize it. If not, that's cool too, cuz your cool!!! :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> Oh boy, I'm glad I stayed out of the weed thread. DH is always on me about opening my big mouth and getting into debates. :dohh: Uhg...morons. A great quote from a movie: "You have to have a license to have a dog, drive a car and hell you even need a license to catch a fish but they let any asshole be a father."
> 
> I should probably stay away from the other ones too, I'll just end up embarrassing myself. I got in on a welfare/medicare one the other day and it got nasty:dohh:

I really would love to put that as a quote in my siggy...just change father to parent...that would probably get me in trouble eh?

Where is that welfare thread you are talking about?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Just posted a little rant in TTC. That is my one true pet peeve on this site.
> 
> I replied to it...and will say again..Sorry...I know I have been guilty of that...:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, you're allowed to do it. I love you. The rest of them shall be punished though....:devil:
> 
> :rofl: No, totally just kidding, but I'll bet you fix it when you realize it. If not, that's cool too, cuz your cool!!! :)Click to expand...

bahaha...I am cool! YES! :happydance: Anyhoo...Yeah I do think that when I muck something up and it is brought to my attention then I will try and remedy it....


----------



## waiting2c

I also think its about how to can take constructive critiscm... I would like to think if i have/had done something like that that could be hurtful to someone that someone out there would call me on it and then I can apologise and move on. No need to get all defensive and bitchy about it   I save that for my OHs comments :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Last one...cannot get a line on a pink dye. Saying all BFNs. No more testing, I cannot take this anymore.


----------



## mammag

Lol, our poor OH's :( 

I was just thinking, if I am pregnant, implantation will probably happen tomorrow. So I'll be on the lookout for dips, spotting and cramping!! Just a little warning, their may be some SS tomorrow from me.


----------



## mammag

Is that not a line on that IC Dmom??


----------



## mammag

And you know I rarely say that for real. But I see that.


----------



## wanabeamama

im avin a glass of wine :wine:


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> Is that not a line on that IC Dmom??

I was going to ask the same thing, I am sure I can see something?


----------



## waiting2c

wanabeamama said:


> im avin a glass of wine :wine:

Are you feeling better now Wanabe? Hope so!


----------



## harri

^^ wss!!!!


----------



## MrsStutler

:haha: too funny, I try to be snarky and quick-witted when I argue with my DH but unfortunately he is way better at outsmarting me:haha: I always laugh because he is the only one that can make me laugh and want to murder him all at the same time. 

I think that welfare thread was in first tri, not sure what came of it...I said my peace and left before I could try and argue with anybody. I'm such a chicken.


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> im avin a glass of wine :wine:

How are you feeling now??? Xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

There is a fucking line on that HPT!!!
I see it and I know it is there!!!
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/DMOM.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, why can I only see it on a blown up pic? IRL, I have a very hard time.:cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer, why can I only see it on a blown up pic? IRL, I have a very hard time.:cry:

Cause you are scared and second guessing yourself....


----------



## mammag

I really, really see a line on that test.


----------



## dachsundmom

I do on the computer...why aren't you all at my house?


----------



## dachsundmom

If someone tweaks it and shows me some pink, I will agree, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> Oh my, theres a lot anger here today, we need a "slap somebody stupid button" or slap somebody smart lol if you know what I mean
> 
> Dmom I have faith that soon its going to be a no questions about it BFP, then you CAN'T talk yourself out of it being a BFP
> 
> Mammag :-( I'm sorry that didn't turn out like those blues one from yesterday....what's up with that?
> 
> Wannabe could the blood in your stool be from your endo?? Have they found areas outside of your uterus that have endometrium ?? I really hope you get to talk to your Dr today and you get some answers.
> 
> USAwife I made brinner (breakfast for dinner) last night. Sausage, bacon, potatos (red), DH got over easy eggs ittle wanted scrambled (as usual) and we had english muffins too!
> It was good but as I'm writing this they (DH & Dom) came in and protested for brinner again tonight.
> So looks like tonights going to be dejavu.
> 
> Still at grandmas using the pool. Its hot as hell here too 95 with a 105 heat index. I can't wait to get home to test! Were leaving soon yey! But not really....its f-ing hot out, I don't want to leave. Its mixed emotions lol

ues it is endo i usually get a tiny bit just on the first da of af but today there was alot more than usual so im expecting this to be one heavy period :( i have endo in my belly button too i just discovered it w cycles ago i get a big lump behind my belly button the day of af and it o's with af eww if it wasnt for those two places of endo i wouldnt have any pain anymore it sucks serious asss


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> im avin a glass of wine :wine:
> 
> How are you feeling now??? XxClick to expand...

just the same really but i just got told one of our "friends" is pregnant for the seccond time in 2 years so im just gona have a pitty party and drown my sorrows lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> im avin a glass of wine :wine:
> 
> How are you feeling now??? XxClick to expand...
> 
> just the same really but i just got told one of our "friends" is pregnant for the seccond time in 2 years so im just gona have a pitty party and drown my sorrows lolClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

wanabeamama said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> im avin a glass of wine :wine:
> 
> How are you feeling now??? XxClick to expand...
> 
> just the same really but i just got told one of our "friends" is pregnant for the seccond time in 2 years so im just gona have a pitty party and drown my sorrows lolClick to expand...

Awwwwwww :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> im avin a glass of wine :wine:
> 
> How are you feeling now??? XxClick to expand...
> 
> just the same really but i just got told one of our "friends" is pregnant for the seccond time in 2 years so im just gona have a pitty party and drown my sorrows lolClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

:hugs: I know you feel poo and cd1 is so rubbish! :hugs: 

Edited..... 

Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, I am tearing up bc DH drank all of the diet Coke, lol


----------



## harri

Lol dmom I freak everytime we run low on diet coke! X


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> OMG, I am tearing up bc DH drank all of the diet Coke, lol

:blush:


----------



## wanabeamama

ok guys now you have set me off :cry: i love you guys thank you sooo much i dont know what i would do without you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> ok guys now you have set me off :cry: i love you guys thank you sooo much i dont know what i would do without you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

awww...We love you too!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## harri

Yes we do!!!!!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Wow, feeling the love in here right now  You guys are all freaking awesome!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> Wow, feeling the love in here right now  You guys are all freaking awesome!

It's what we do...:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabe- drink one for me please!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, if you really see the line, I might let you call it a BFP in the morning, lol.


----------



## mammag

:awww: :hugs: Wanabe, we love you too!!!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Mer, if you really see the line, I might let you call it a BFP in the morning, lol.

That would be super awesome!!


----------



## waiting2c

Ooohh now that will be exciting!!


----------



## MrsStutler

wanabeamama said:


> ok guys now you have set me off :cry: i love you guys thank you sooo much i dont know what i would do without you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Sending big :hug: :hugs::hugs::hugs: Drink a nice glass of mascato for me! Lots of love hun!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

Night ladies, I'm going to sleep with my fingers crossed for you all. I hope tomorrow brings bfps and no pains! Xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> :hugs: I know you feel poo and cd1 is so rubbish! :hugs:
> 
> Edited.....
> 
> Xx

im just being really silly and selfish im sure it feels much worse being cd56 :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

harri said:


> Night ladies, I'm going to sleep with my fingers crossed for you all. I hope tomorrow brings bfps and no pains! Xxxx

Night Harri!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer, if you really see the line, I might let you call it a BFP in the morning, lol.

DEAL!:happydance:


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: I know you feel poo and cd1 is so rubbish! :hugs:
> 
> Edited.....
> 
> Xx
> 
> im just being really silly and selfish im sure it feels much worse being cd56 :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Are you hell being silly or selfish, I've got it easy. I'm a cheerleader of the thread at the mo. :) I'm the pee on a stick pusher! Xx


----------



## MrsStutler

So I'm thinking about doing something that if DH finds out about he just might beam me upside the head...I really want to get one of those dopplers but from everything I've read the ones on Ebay and any others that are only $100 or lower are total shit. Then the rental ones are like $45 a month...so I am thinking about buying one for like $300. I'm going to have to hide it on my "special" card (and it was almost paid off too!) so he won't see and come up with one of my relatives to blame it on:haha: I do this a lot can you tell?

Opinions?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

And if that is the case then you wouldn't object to me adding you to my siggy as a bump buddy?? :blush:


----------



## waiting2c

My courier package didnt arrive :cry: 
What do you guys reckon, my ticker is a guesstimate at best and with no OPKs and no BBT i can only ever guess my O date. Should i be starting to BD every other day from now on or every day, or what?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> So I'm thinking about doing something that if DH finds out about he just might beam me upside the head...I really want to get one of those dopplers but from everything I've read the ones on Ebay and any others that are only $100 or lower are total shit. Then the rental ones are like $45 a month...so I am thinking about buying one for like $300. I'm going to have to hide it on my "special" card (and it was almost paid off too!) so he won't see and come up with one of my relatives to blame it on:haha: I do this a lot can you tell?
> 
> Opinions?

I say go for it cause this is the kind of stuff I do all the time...lol


----------



## waiting2c

MrsStutler said:


> So I'm thinking about doing something that if DH finds out about he just might beam me upside the head...I really want to get one of those dopplers but from everything I've read the ones on Ebay and any others that are only $100 or lower are total shit. Then the rental ones are like $45 a month...so I am thinking about buying one for like $300. I'm going to have to hide it on my "special" card (and it was almost paid off too!) so he won't see and come up with one of my relatives to blame it on:haha: I do this a lot can you tell?
> 
> Opinions?

ummm whats a doppler?? :blush:


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> My courier package didnt arrive :cry:
> What do you guys reckon, my ticker is a guesstimate at best and with no OPKs and no BBT i can only ever guess my O date. Should i be starting to BD every other day from now on or every day, or what?

:sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: errrrrrrrm id say go go go go go


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla, I am on the fence about a Doppler. I think if you can use it knowing you might not always hear what you want, when you want...you are ok. But, they can also cause undue panic. You want the more expensive one, the $99 ones have left women unduly in tears.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> And if that is the case then you wouldn't object to me adding you to my siggy as a bump buddy?? :blush:

If it is a BFP, you can add me after AF definitely doesn't show.


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking about doing something that if DH finds out about he just might beam me upside the head...I really want to get one of those dopplers but from everything I've read the ones on Ebay and any others that are only $100 or lower are total shit. Then the rental ones are like $45 a month...so I am thinking about buying one for like $300. I'm going to have to hide it on my "special" card (and it was almost paid off too!) so he won't see and come up with one of my relatives to blame it on:haha: I do this a lot can you tell?
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> ummm whats a doppler?? :blush:Click to expand...

^^^wss lol lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> And if that is the case then you wouldn't object to me adding you to my siggy as a bump buddy?? :blush:
> 
> If it is a BFP, you can add me after AF definitely doesn't show.Click to expand...

Alright...alright...I can live with that!!:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

So when is the thread title getting changed?? Lol


----------



## wanabeamama

its time for me to go to bed i have one hell of a buisy day tomorrow and i cant wait to see those bfp's either :happydance: night night ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Uhhhh, lol.

For the others, a doppler is a device that you hold up to your tummy to hear the heartbeat...they are not always reliable and sometimes the baby's position will not let you hear it.


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> its time for me to go to bed i have one hell of a buisy day tomorrow and i cant wait to see those bfp's either :happydance: night night ladies xxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> its time for me to go to bed i have one hell of a buisy day tomorrow and i cant wait to see those bfp's either :happydance: night night ladies xxxxxxx
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: back atcha


----------



## USAFKnineWife

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

hehe, yeah I was on the fence about it. I'm not really the type to get worried if I don't hear it, I think the only time I would get worried is if the doc couldn't find it with u/s other than that I know even in a doctors office dopplers can be finicky but I think it would be fun and entertain me. I'm apparently easily entertained! I definitely won't buy one of the crappy ones off ebay but belly beats has theirs on sale for $299. I figure in the long run I will save money buying rather than renting. I don't think I could bring myself to buy the $500 one though...I love to spend money...but not quite that much. Ok, I bought it.:haha: Gosh I'm such a dork.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> hehe, yeah I was on the fence about it. I'm not really the type to get worried if I don't hear it, I think the only time I would get worried is if the doc couldn't find it with u/s other than that I know even in a doctors office dopplers can be finicky but I think it would be fun and entertain me. I'm apparently easily entertained! I definitely won't buy one of the crappy ones off ebay but belly beats has theirs on sale for $299. I figure in the long run I will save money buying rather than renting. I don't think I could bring myself to buy the $500 one though...I love to spend money...but not quite that much. Ok, I bought it.:haha: Gosh I'm such a dork.

YAY! Let us know how it works for you!!:happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Man - since my post earlier I have had the song can you feel the love tonight stuck in my head..... I need to load up my itunes stat and get something else blaring!!


----------



## MrsStutler

I was so tempted to do the 2 day shipping but I figure I shouldn't totally max out the card. I hope I get to hear something but if I don't I just have something to look forward to!


----------



## mammag

Oh.... LOVE dopplers!! Had them for both my pregnancies. NEVER once found the heartbeat though, lol, I super suck at it.


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> I was so tempted to do the 2 day shipping but I figure I shouldn't totally max out the card. I hope I get to hear something but if I don't I just have something to look forward to!

I love the 'special' card! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I really should be in the kitchen peeling potatoes for dinner...but I am so tired and sleepy I just don't want to...but I really want fried potatoes!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I really should be in the kitchen peeling potatoes for dinner...but I am so tired and sleepy I just don't want to...but I really want fried potatoes!

Will your family eat them unpeeled?


----------



## waiting2c

We are going to have takeaways tonight, Friday nights I can never be arsed cooking.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I really should be in the kitchen peeling potatoes for dinner...but I am so tired and sleepy I just don't want to...but I really want fried potatoes!
> 
> Will your family eat them unpeeled?Click to expand...

Negative...Dalton is extremely picky with his food and I don't dare ruin one of the only things he will eat kwim?


----------



## dachsundmom

Will your girls peel for you?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Will your girls peel for you?

Doubtful but I will still ask...I prefer to do most of the dinner prep myself as it is a small kitchen and it aggravates the mess outta me when even one of the kids come in there for a drink etc...


----------



## dachsundmom

Guess I gotta read the soy thread, lol


----------



## MrsStutler

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Will your girls peel for you?
> 
> Doubtful but I will still ask...I prefer to do most of the dinner prep myself as it is a small kitchen and it aggravates the mess outta me when even one of the kids come in there for a drink etc...Click to expand...

haha, there is an unspoken rule in my house that if I am in the kitchen then no other living thing is allowed to be in there unless it's attached to me! Even the dogs know they aren't allowed to step a toe over into the kitchen or else they might get a rolling pin to the noggin! Our kitchen is pretty open but I just get cranky when people get in my way. I'd peel them for you if I weren't a million miles away hehe I don't even know what I am going to do for dinner, probably something from the freezer stir fry or pizza...not sure which yet.


----------



## mammag

I have a callus on my finger from peeling potatoes, there forever and always, I can't get it to heel no matter how different I try to hold the knife.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I have a callus on my finger from peeling potatoes, there forever and always, I can't get it to heel no matter how different I try to hold the knife.

I've never peeled a potato, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lmao, that's not even fair.


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I have a callus on my finger from peeling potatoes, there forever and always, I can't get it to heel no matter how different I try to hold the knife.
> 
> I've never peeled a potato, lol.Click to expand...

I've never peeled a potato with a knife, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Sorry Grace, lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, my DH can't cook either. He's never cooked for me in his life, not that I would want him for. The two or three times he's tried has turned into a complete disaster!! I always say he would starve to death and die if he didn't have me.


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH tries, lol.


----------



## MrsStutler

The last thing DH cooked for me was a frozen pizza...and I was very impressed we still had a kitchen after. Before that he tried to make mac and cheese...it was inedible and could have been used to cement the London Bridge together!:haha:


----------



## waiting2c

My OH scarred me for life with his cooking lol... not his fault though. One of the first ever dinners he cooked for me was meatballs. I was at his place to eat it, and he didnt have a table so I was sitting down on the sofa and managed to tip it into my lap. The meatballs were scalding hot from the oven and I now have to red wheel scars from the burns. I was more worried about not dripping tomato sauce on the floor than getting them off me and ended up with 2nd degree burns... ops...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Keith makes a mean grilled cheese sandwich...He also can make a PB&J taste better than I've ever had..(probably cause I didn't have to make it.) He can also make FAB pancakes which he is doing tonight...AFTER my part of dinner is done....


----------



## mammag

:rofl: :rofl: @ Second Degree Meatball Burns!!!! Lmao.


----------



## mammag

Sooo, do you girls think I should test with first or second MU in the morning???


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> :rofl: :rofl: @ Second Degree Meatball Burns!!!! Lmao.

Yeah I think its hilarous now! Luckily I tipped right into my lap so they are on the very tops of my thighs and unseen by anyone other than OH.


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> Sooo, do you girls think I should test with first or second MU in the morning???

First..... I would have said, but I might be missing something as to why second...


----------



## dachsundmom

SMU, all the way. I really think FMU is too concentrated.


----------



## Icca19

Well we just got done with brinner again 
Haha I did the potatos too USAwife and the eggs. DH does the meat (sausage and bacon) AND he did french toast, even frenched a english muffin lol
So I took another OPK about an hour ago and its a hell of a lot lighter than the one from this morning...what the heck?? Well I'm usually a long cycle and I'm willing to bet it will be another week before I O. 
I'm NOT going to OPK until I see a change in CM!!! And that's a promise!!!


Oh and I think you should test Grace
And of course were going to see one from Dmom right


----------



## Icca19

Oh and we don't peel potatos in our house.
Everyone likes the skin! 

I just cut them up into little squares, cut up a onion and a piece of a garlic clove. Fried it up with some butter and a tad bit of oil and threw in some seasons......it was yummy!


----------



## dachsundmom

Now I want potatoes, lol


----------



## Icca19

I want ice cream
No wait! 
I need ice cream!
Its too damn hot out


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't eat ice cream, lol. Your house is air conditioned?


----------



## dachsundmom

I now have EWCM...I think AF is coming.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> Well we just got done with brinner again
> Haha I did the potatos too USAwife and the eggs. DH does the meat (sausage and bacon) AND he did french toast, even frenched a english muffin lol
> So I took another OPK about an hour ago and its a hell of a lot lighter than the one from this morning...what the heck?? Well I'm usually a long cycle and I'm willing to bet it will be another week before I O.
> I'm NOT going to OPK until I see a change in CM!!! And that's a promise!!!
> 
> 
> Oh and I think you should test Grace
> And of course were going to see one from Dmom right

I made the potatoes, scrambled eggs, scrambled egg whites (for dh) and turkey smoked sausage and dh made the pancakes...Just finished and I am stuffed...well for the next 30 minutes or so...:blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> Oh and we don't peel potatos in our house.
> Everyone likes the skin!
> 
> I just cut them up into little squares, cut up a onion and a piece of a garlic clove. Fried it up with some butter and a tad bit of oil and threw in some seasons......it was yummy!

Well my kiddos won't eat the skin...I would love to keep it on. I peel and chop mine and then melt some butter in the pan with some chopped garlic, put in the potatoes and add a bunch of seasonings. I usually put a bit of oil on them too but I use Olive Oil and I am out so I just threw a whole stick of butter in there!:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I don't eat ice cream, lol. Your house is air conditioned?

I hate ice cream...don't know why....I like fro-yo though!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I now have EWCM...I think AF is coming.

I've had it too and I haven't been putting it on my chart as it would give me dotted cross hairs on FF...


----------



## Icca19

There's a place here that makes the BEST soft serve sherbert


----------



## Icca19

We have 1 AC so its kinda cool, def better than outside


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> We have 1 AC so its kinda cool, def better than outside

What about your bedrooms?


----------



## mammag

IDK about the ewcm dmom :shrug: I don't have a preg cycle to compare it with that I charted EWCM through. But I've heard it go both ways.


----------



## mammag

OMG, if DH doesn't GO GET ME something sweet, I'm going to kill something!!! :ninja:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> OMG, if DH doesn't GO GET ME something sweet, I'm going to kill something!!! :ninja:

I am eating Cherry Sours....it's for the nausea of course:blush::winkwink:


----------



## Icca19

we have a fan, the combined two are good


----------



## Icca19

I'm eating teddy grahams, I have cinnamon and chocolate


----------



## mammag

Did you get that medal mouth taste women are always talking about knifewife?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Look how bloated I am :cry:
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/97d8ca39-orig.jpg


----------



## mammag

Awww, belly shot :) &#9786;


----------



## mammag

Did you see my medal mouth Q Knifewife??


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Side view .....bare stomach....EEK!
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/4ff1f30a-orig.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Did you see my medal mouth Q Knifewife??

Umm...no...Where?:shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Did you get that medal mouth taste women are always talking about knifewife?

Yes...I've been having that...but wasn't sure if it was because I was holding back the vomit or not:shrug:


----------



## waiting2c

Awww cute belly pics! Somehow even if its bloat its so much cuter because you are preggo!

So disappointed, my BBT did not arrive today as it was meant to, now I wont get it till Monday and it will be too late for this cycle.


----------



## mammag

Lol, TWINS :baby::baby:!!!!


----------



## mammag

waiting2c said:


> Awww cute belly pics! Somehow even if its bloat its so much cuter because you are preggo!
> 
> So disappointed, my BBT did not arrive today as it was meant to, now I wont get it till Monday and it will be too late for this cycle.

You can still get an idea of what your temps are, I would start using it as soon as you get it so you get in the habit for next cycle (if there even IS one:) )


----------



## waiting2c

Yeah I will start on Monday, it should come first thing monday morning seeing as it didnt come today. Then in a week and a bit my OPKs will arrive... again for use next cycle lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, TWINS :baby::baby:!!!!

bahaha!!! Bring it!!!:baby::baby:


----------



## mammag

Took another FRER, posting it now, looked in the box and it had THREE in there instead of TWO!!! So I took one, lol. I swear I see something, just can't get a good pic :(


----------



## mammag

Crap, can't get a good PIC of it!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting.....waiting....waiting....


----------



## waiting2c

dammit going into a meeting.... will check as soon as i get back for pic!


----------



## mammag

32%


----------



## mammag

50%.....


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/Mobile%20Uploads/DSCI0076.jpg


Can't see it here, but I swear there is something IRL.


----------



## mammag

Probably just the indent :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I see something very faint...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/grace.jpg


----------



## mammag

That is where I see it too.


----------



## mammag

Got a Frosty :) Yum.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> That is where I see it too.

I KNEW IT!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Rip it appart, get a better look at that thing!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Got a Frosty :) Yum.

I've got sunflower seeds, cherry sours, sweet tea and cheeto puffs!:happydance:


----------



## mammag

Lol, can't now, did it quick while DH went out for my sweets, but he is back now, told him I'd wait for morning to test again. Not to mention with the last test when I took pics he was like "so you gotta show the girls your failure?" I know he didn't mean it like it sounds, but it still stung :(


----------



## Icca19

:hugs:
Ok guess SMU it is....or are you using FMU??

I prefer FMU myself


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, can't now, did it quick while DH went out for my sweets, but he is back now, told him I'd wait for morning to test again. Not to mention with the last test when I took pics he was like "so you gotta show the girls your failure?" I know he didn't mean it like it sounds, but it still stung :(

Ouch!:cry: Sorry he said that:hugs:


----------



## mammag

Yeah, me too. He really didn't mean it like that, and I didn't say a word, he doesn't even know it hurt my feelings. It's better like that though, cuz if I told him then we'd just both have our feelings hurt iykwim? 

And I think probably FMU, I'll make sure to pee right before I fall asleep, and pee super early so it won't be so old and useless.


----------



## waiting2c

I look forward to catching up on all the posts when I get up tomorrow (after my nice big sat morn sleep in). Am hoping there will be some good news going on! its so exciting!


----------



## waiting2c

Hmmmm for some reason I feel like lollies now.... cant for the life of me figure out why lol


----------



## Icca19

:thumbup: good idea!

See ya girls in the am, I'm calling it a night


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ah jeez...One of Keith's troops is throwing a birthday party for his little girl at the base pool tomorrow night...Of course we have to go...the kids are all friends and K9 does EVERYTHING together...my dilemma...the only bathing suit I have is a bikini....they don't know that I am pregnant yet...that is how Keith wants it for now...It is at night so if I don't swim then I will most likely get eaten alive by mosquitos....What am I going to do? I refuse to walk around in a bikini with this bloat...plus they would know since I am usually really slim kwim? WTH!!! ARGH!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> :thumbup: good idea!
> 
> See ya girls in the am, I'm calling it a night

Night Icca!!!


----------



## mammag

That sux, guess your just gonna have to go shopping.... what a shame ;)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> That sux, guess your just gonna have to go shopping.... what a shame ;)

I really don't think that ANY bathing suit is gonna cover this "bloat":shrug:


----------



## mammag

Hmmmmm...... a T-shirt maybe? Lol, IDK, you either find a baggy suit or let the cat out the bag!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Hmmmmm...... a T-shirt maybe? Lol, IDK, you either find a baggy suit or let the cat out the bag!!!

Yeah I dunno...I may just hope to god that there isn't too many mosquitos and just wear baggy clothes...


----------



## mammag

And take some of that natural type mosquito repellent. Ooh ooh I know, get that little fan you clip to your clothes! I've been wandering if that really works!!

And that metallic taste in your mouth is increasing estrogen. Which for ME could be due to the soy, because that's what it does.


----------



## mammag

It is another one I have never experienced before, ever.


----------



## mammag

Welll, I'm pooped. Going to bed girls!! May the morning bring us (who need them) two pink lines!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck for the morning Mammag!! I look forward to checking in for your BFP post  Night


----------



## wanabeamama

wow 2 pages on potatoes you girls are slacking lol
mer you are sooooooo having twins lol 
dmom how you feeling today?


----------



## waiting2c

Wannabe - how are you feeling today? I hope you are better than yesterday!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

wow 2 pages on potatoes you girls are slacking lol
mer you are sooooooo having twins lol 
dmom how you feeling today?


----------



## harri

Lol that's what I was thinking! 
How are you today?? 

Mer - I'm thinking twins too :) x


----------



## wanabeamama

dodgy tummy i was on the toilet all night i have cheered up now tho im over the whole cd1 depression lol
i just made an appointmen with my doctor for monday evening i got to ring back for my blood tests later today too altho they were cd2 bloods but now i dont think yesterday was cd2 so im not sure how much diference it will make :shrug:
how are you today? I hope you cookin up that egg so we can ov together :) x
oh and your wedding dress was sooooooo beautiful :)


----------



## harri

I'm sure it won't make too much of a difference! But then again I don't have a clue lol! 
I'm fine thanks - no change for me but I'm on day 3 of soy so hopefully cooking the egg lol! 
I've got the camera in my uterus on Wednesday - eeek! They think I could have endo but I'm not convinced!

Aww thanks Hun! I must say I think I would be the happiest girl in the world with your shoe collection - CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN OMG!!!!! Lol! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Ummmm, did I miss a pick of someone's CL shoes? lol


----------



## wanabeamama

ohhh why do they think you have endo??? Do you have really bad periods??
Oh buy the louboutins oh buys for me he has great taste altho i told him i love louboutin and now he buys me a pair every christmas :) he knows what i like :)


----------



## wanabeamama

here they are :)
 



Attached Files:







Louboutins.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dachsundmom

They are gorgeous! I get very excited when I see any shoe with a red bottom! Lol. Granted, bc my feet are so small, I can't wear them, but I love to look.


----------



## waiting2c

Wow they are so pretty! Very jealous wannabe!! 

Just off to bed. Sorry you not feeling well still wannabe. Hope your doing well dmom.

Hey Harri  how you feeling?


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, girls....I had a small temp dip today and noticed spotting when I checked my CP this morning; I think I am having a very short cycle.


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> ohhh why do they think you have endo??? Do you have really bad periods??
> Oh buy the louboutins oh buys for me he has great taste altho i told him i love louboutin and now he buys me a pair every christmas :) he knows what i like :)

I'm gonna try that one!!!!!! :) I have been getting mulberry handbags but now I want shoes!

I don't have heavy flows but the pain is out of this world - I'm on prescription pain med and it still hurts! X


----------



## harri

I'm fine thanks waiting2c :)

Dmom - could this be further embedding into the lining? Ever the optimist :)

Wannabe - If I was a guy your shoes would give me a boner :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> ohhh why do they think you have endo??? Do you have really bad periods??
> Oh buy the louboutins oh buys for me he has great taste altho i told him i love louboutin and now he buys me a pair every christmas :) he knows what i like :)
> 
> I'm gonna try that one!!!!!! :) I have been getting mulberry handbags but now I want shoes!
> 
> I don't have heavy flows but the pain is out of this world - I'm on prescription pain med and it still hurts! XClick to expand...

ohhhh ok well before i had my surgery in feb i didnt bleed heavy it was quite thick n cloggy like it was kinda stuck if that makes any sense but now it pours out soooo much it makes me paranoid
i hope they sort you out xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> I'm fine thanks waiting2c :)
> 
> Dmom - could this be further embedding into the lining? Ever the optimist :)
> 
> Wannabe - If I was a guy your shoes would give me a boner :rofl:

Hell if I know what it is...I would think my temps would have dropped more for AF, but IDK.

I love Mulberry bags, but they are very hard to find in the States...I can get all of the Burberry that I want, but how much plaid can one girl have? Lol


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> I'm fine thanks waiting2c :)
> 
> Dmom - could this be further embedding into the lining? Ever the optimist :)
> 
> Wannabe - If I was a guy your shoes would give me a boner :rofl:

dmom i agree with harri the dip is not enough for af did you test today??

Harri :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: a boner lol


----------



## harri

My mum and sister both have endo and they can't leave the house on cd1 because of their heavy bleeds it just gushes out whether they have a tampon or not! I'm hoping to get the all clear!

Test dmom!!!! X


----------



## dachsundmom

harri...I hope you get that all clear as well, but any help you can get with this is a good thing!

So, now my spotting has stopped...I only noticed it when I checked my CP, so I guess I am going to spend the day with my fingers up my cooter, lol. Should be interesting at work...


----------



## harri

LOL!!!!!!! cooter!!!!


----------



## harri

Damn endo is hereditary xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here are my "testing on day AF is due tests":blush:
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/da3dd401-orig.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> harri...I hope you get that all clear as well, but any help you can get with this is a good thing!
> 
> So, now my spotting has stopped...I only noticed it when I checked my CP, so I guess I am going to spend the day with my fingers up my cooter, lol. Should be interesting at work...

You need to stop sticking your hands up your cooter...you may very well just irritated it...So where's your test?


----------



## harri

Fantastic tests there Mer :happydance: xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> Fantastic tests there Mer :happydance: xxx

Thanks Harri!!:hugs: I have 1 more CB digital that I was saving for today but I am still not sure I want to use it...might wait till tomorrow...:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good tests Mer and I am not POAS bc of the spotting and temp drop.


----------



## harri

Your tests are so dark!!! do the digi!!!!!!! Xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Good tests Mer and I am not POAS bc of the spotting and temp drop.

That temp drop is not relevant and you know that....that spotting could be anything...like your fingers being all up in your cooter...:test:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Damn endo is hereditary xx

yes it is but i am the only girl in my family thats has it but as both my sister have had babies and used bc both of them stop endo from progressing but i have never used bc or been pregnant :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Damn endo is hereditary xx
> 
> yes it is but i am the only girl in my family thats has it but as both my sister have had babies and used bc both of them stop endo from progressing but i have never used bc or been pregnant :(Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

:hugs: xxx


----------



## harri

I want to see a test dmom

Mer - I want to see a digi! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Not going to do it girls, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Not going to do it girls, lol

Just do a IC please!!


----------



## harri

Pleeeeeeease!!!!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

No, lol. I am actually in a good mood, leaking nipple and all...not going to start the borderline psychosis again.


----------



## harri

:rofl: ok ok ! :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> No, lol. I am actually in a good mood, leaking nipple and all...not going to start the borderline psychosis again.

Ok...if it's about your sanity then we will leave it...:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Going to go get ready for work, will she you all when I get to my office.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Going to go get ready for work, will she you all when I get to my office.

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I hate to ask this question, but while trying to sort this out in my head...should I keep my xhairs where FF put them, or move them a day forward? I just don't think I OV on the same day as my positive OPK.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I hate to ask this question, but while trying to sort this out in my head...should I keep my xhairs where FF put them, or move them a day forward? I just don't think I OV on the same day as my positive OPK.

I think that you should leave them where they are at. FF is usually excellent at detecting O with your temps and OPK's.... Honestly I think that you are over-thinking this..:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

ok


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, my feet and pink shoes are everywhere, lol.


----------



## MrsStutler

Good morning everybody! 
Dmom- I'm still crossing my fingers but if it means keeping you out of the rubber room then i guess we can lay off the peer stick pushing :haha: 
Mer- do the digi :happydance: I wish I hadn't wasted mine before getting lines, seeing the words makes it even better! 
So where is mammag? Im so excited to see her test!


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla, you are up early? Lol

How are you feeling?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Kayla, you are up early? Lol
> 
> How are you feeling?

yeah ^^^WSS....I woke up at 0530 this morning feeling like my bladder was gonna burst!!:haha:


----------



## mammag

Good morning girls!!! Ok, tested with SMU, will post in a second. Gotta try to take a pic, in the light of the window, with DH sitting right there, without him commenting on my "failures". Sooo, give me a minute. 

Dmom, I personally would change it, but I don't think the one day really matters, not quite yet anyway!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Good morning girls!!! Ok, tested with SMU, will post in a second. Gotta try to take a pic, in the light of the window, with DH sitting right there, without him commenting on my "failures". Sooo, give me a minute.
> 
> Dmom, I personally would change it, but I don't think the one day really matters, not quite yet anyway!!

You had better be kidding about your DH commenting on your 'failures' :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Gr- tell me what day to move and what to change it toso I can play, lol. PLZ


----------



## Icca19

Hi ladie
I was up super early too, its too hot to sleep. I'm already at grandmas sitting by the pool while Dominic plays lol its only 1015am but who cares....this is great!

Dmom I will patiently be sitting here waiting for your next test to post! 

Speaking of tests where's mammags 
And USAwife let's see that digi!


----------



## mammag

I think you O'ed on what they have down as 1dpo. And if you wanna keep your red crosshairs just change your temp for that day to something a little lower.


----------



## mammag

Yeah, not kidding, read a couple of pages back. He didn't really mean it, but it was still insensitive.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I have no idea why I am holding out on the digi....Something is telling me to wait?:shrug:


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0078.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

wow mammag thats one HUGE picture lol :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Lol, I wanted you guys to see it!! Lol, it's totally cool if you don't though, there is completely a line there IRL that I can't pick up on camera, at this point, I'm just waiting for it to get darker!!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Yeah, not kidding, read a couple of pages back. He didn't really mean it, but it was still insensitive.

He ought to remember that you have uprooted your family for the 5th time and keep his crappy comments to himself; even when he doesn't mean it. :growlmad:


----------



## Icca19

Idk I can't tell I'm on my phone.....stupid smart phone lol


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, I wanted you guys to see it!! Lol, it's totally cool if you don't though, there is completely a line there IRL that I can't pick up on camera, at this point, I'm just waiting for it to get darker!!! :)

Pull the test apart and we can probably see it! :happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Yes yes rip that thing appart!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hey Grace...Check this out....
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/658651-has-anyone-elses-dandruff-gotten-worse-developed-dandruff.html


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/Mobile%20Uploads/DSCI0080.jpg


----------



## mammag

The pink line runs just _above_ the indent line.


----------



## dachsundmom

Is it supposed to be above the antibody strip?


----------



## Icca19

Ohhhh I see it! 
Is it within the tome frame?


----------



## mammag

I'm not sure, it's connected to it, just not inside the indent iykwim? IDK, maybe dye didn't' run through it right or something, I wish I could just take an exact pic with my EYES, lol. That would be so much easier.


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> Ohhhh I see it!
> Is it within the tome frame?

Yes, watched it form after about a minute.


----------



## dachsundmom

Gr, you know what you are looking at and if you see it, I trust it.


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0797.jpg
https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/FRER.jpg

Here's the EVAP I had, just putting it up here for comparison.


----------



## dachsundmom

Is the line going all of the way through? I see it on the edges...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Which is which? Is that the same test in both photos?


----------



## mammag

Those are both the EVAP I had.


----------



## mammag

Crap, IDK guys, the more I look at it, I just don't know. But alas; I am off on another adventure. I'll update in the morning. But won't be back on today :hugs: I'll miss you guys!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, hell...I am looking at the wrong test....was too busy checking my CP again, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh ok...Did you see the link to a thread that I posted about dandruff and itchy scalp?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Oh, hell...I am looking at the wrong test....was too busy checking my CP again, lol.

B-Keep your hands outta your cooter!!! :rofl:


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> Kayla, you are up early? Lol
> 
> How are you feeling?

Hehe, yeah I'm usually not even conscious until 8am but DH has this wonderful new work schedule that requires him to be up at 6am and I'm a light sleeper so once he wakes me up (even though he tries so hard not to bless him) I can't go back to sleep. 

Feeling spectacular this morning! Although the sneaky sickness likes to creep up on me and pounce when I am least expecting it.

Mammag-I barely see it on the picture Fxd that it gets darker! I know how you feel about the IRL vs picture thing. I'm amazed how you can barely see that first frer and ic I did but irl it was like woah...that's a line!


----------



## dachsundmom

You had good lines, they were very easy to see!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So do you think this will raise suspicion tonight at the pool party??? It is too damn hot outside to wear baggy clothes so dh can GFH if he doesn't like it! :rofl:
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/5d348920-orig.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

double post


----------



## dachsundmom

You could pass it off as bloat, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Maybe...but by 8 p.m. tonight it will triple in size...:rofl:...no joke!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

That is why I hate bloat....


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm sorry!


----------



## Indigo77

Do you have a babydoll top or dress?


----------



## Icca19

I think you look cute!! 
Love the skirt!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Do you have a babydoll top or dress?

She's the Pee Whisperer...her bloat will magically disappear, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

ok i need your help and honest opinions please,please tell me exactly what you think and if you think its a stupid idea cos i kinda do but no sre what else to do but......
As you know my next af is due the day i fligh 9hrs to barbados and its going to be ver very hot and i have tint weeny cloths and bikinis and my periods are sooooo heavy i mean it poors through the biggest pads and also very painfull so what im thinking is....what if i took some bc pills from 1 week before and hold it off untill i get back i have read that bc pills dont harm a pregnancy and i did read that some of you even got pregnant while on bc sooo what do you think???????


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> ok i need your help and honest opinions please,please tell me exactly what you think and if you think its a stupid idea cos i kinda do but no sre what else to do but......
> As you know my next af is due the day i fligh 9hrs to barbados and its going to be ver very hot and i have tint weeny cloths and bikinis and my periods are sooooo heavy i mean it poors through the biggest pads and also very painfull so what im thinking is....what if i took some bc pills from 1 week before and hold it off untill i get back i have read that bc pills dont harm a pregnancy and i did read that some of you even got pregnant while on bc sooo what do you think???????

Have you ever been on BCP before? I won't laugh bc I have done that before.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> ok i need your help and honest opinions please,please tell me exactly what you think and if you think its a stupid idea cos i kinda do but no sre what else to do but......
> As you know my next af is due the day i fligh 9hrs to barbados and its going to be ver very hot and i have tint weeny cloths and bikinis and my periods are sooooo heavy i mean it poors through the biggest pads and also very painfull so what im thinking is....what if i took some bc pills from 1 week before and hold it off untill i get back i have read that bc pills dont harm a pregnancy and i did read that some of you even got pregnant while on bc sooo what do you think???????
> 
> Have you ever been on BCP before? I won't laugh bc I have done that before.Click to expand...

no i have never been on it before but i used it for a week a couple of years ago before ttc for the same thing my sister gave me a pack to use


----------



## dachsundmom

Since you have endo and are undergoing medical investigation, do not do this one without talking to your doctor first.


----------



## wanabeamama

well the doctor recomends bc for endo but as im ttc obviously she hasnt prescribed it to me but if i tell her that i want bc or use it then i will be putback 12months for fertility treatment as they class you as not ttc they took 4 months off me for when i had surgery cos i couldnt ttc for that time


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> well the doctor recomends bc for endo but as im ttc obviously she hasnt prescribed it to me but if i tell her that i want bc or use it then i will be putback 12months for fertility treatment as they class you as not ttc they took 4 months off me for when i had surgery cos i couldnt ttc for that time

Keep in mind, if you do this, you will potentially screw up any future bloodwork you get for the next few cycles. :hugs: Not trying to scare you, but you really need to think about this one.


----------



## wanabeamama

oh im just so stuck i only have 1 week holiday a year my periods just ruin everything even now i have huge knickers on the biggest pad and black trousers and i just stood up to go to the toilet and there was a huge patch of blood on the cream leather sofa i really dont know how i will cope on holiday and a long flight :( if i was pregnant i wouldnt have to worrie about it but i just cant see me bein that lucky :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> oh im just so stuck i only have 1 week holiday a year my periods just ruin everything even now i have huge knickers on the biggest pad and black trousers and i just stood up to go to the toilet and there was a huge patch of blood on the cream leather sofa i really dont know how i will cope on holiday and a long flight :( if i was pregnant i wouldnt have to worrie about it but i just cant see me bein that lucky :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> Do you have a babydoll top or dress?

Nope...I guess it is time to go shopping:winkwink:


----------



## wanabeamama

dmom when are you testing again? im really praying that this is your month i have all my wishes for you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dmom when are you testing again? im really praying that this is your month i have all my wishes for you :hugs: :hugs:

:hugs: Thanks! I just don't know, lol. I am very tempted to ride out the temps and see what happens. TBH, I am really not feeling it and I think the BFN might send me over the edge.


----------



## wanabeamama

Mer: yey SHOPPING :wohoo:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> dmom when are you testing again? im really praying that this is your month i have all my wishes for you :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: Thanks! I just don't know, lol. I am very tempted to ride out the temps and see what happens. TBH, I am really not feeling it and I think the BFN might send me over the edge.Click to expand...

you do what ever makes it easierits hard enough as it is and only you know how you feel
:hug::hug::friends:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you!


----------



## wanabeamama

are you doing anything nice this weekend??


----------



## dachsundmom

IDk yet. You?


----------



## wanabeamama

working tomorrow long buisy day then were off to visit family on sunday oh is off out into town tonight with "the boys" so ive got the house to myself just took some co-dydramol for my tummy so they might put me out to sleep lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> working tomorrow long buisy day then were off to visit family on sunday oh is off out into town tonight with "the boys" so ive got the house to myself just took some co-dydramol for my tummy so they might put me out to sleep lol

Sweet dreams! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Pee Whisperer...if he insists that u have to hide it for a while....you MUST respect your husband's wishes....and go shopping...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> Pee Whisperer...if he insists that u have to hide it for a while....you MUST respect your husband's wishes....and go shopping...

Well he is home now and hasn't said one word about it...He has also said that he also didn't want to go. But we are still going...the kids are looking forward to it. BUT...It is thundering here and the radar is showing rain approaching so we may not have to go after all....

Yes I will be going shopping soon...:happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all  just a quick catch up and hi from me. I'm off to the gym and have a friends wedding today so won't be around much. Hope everyone is ok. Go shopping Mer and get a dress to hide the bloat 
Dmom fair enough on not testing today. When is af due?
Wannabe I hope your tummy comes right soon


----------



## dachsundmom

I am expecting AF no later than Sunday/Monday....DH was just informed that he will be depositing in a cup next week, so we will see if any of that has changed. I need to see if we are good candidates for IUI...


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> I am expecting AF no later than Sunday/Monday....DH was just informed that he will be depositing in a cup next week, so we will see if any of that has changed. I need to see if we are good candidates for IUI...

:hugs: I hope it all works out for you! Hopefully your DH won't even need to make any deposits:winkwink:

Mer~I say it's shopping time!!!!! 

I got an email from the belly beats people saying my doppler will be here monday :happydance: My mom said I can blame it on her hehe, I'm glad it's coming on my day off so I can intercept it before DH gets a chance to see it. Oh goodness there is something very wrong with me :devil:

I'm off to look at a changing table. A mom on FB has one that matches my jenny lynd crib almost perfect but I am going to have to sand it down and stain it to make it the right color...I wonder if that's safe to do? oh boy.


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> I am expecting AF no later than Sunday/Monday....DH was just informed that he will be depositing in a cup next week, so we will see if any of that has changed. I need to see if we are good candidates for IUI...

I have as many fingers crossed as equals good luck that your DH never had to deposit in a cup next week. !!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla- I never once used a changing table, lol. It ended up as a storage unit. If you use non-toxic materials and wear a mask, you are fine. Just think about how many women paint the nursery!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey girls, im sorry in advance for the rant/vent im about to post, i just need to get it out nd dont really have anyone else to talk to about it today... im probably just being stupid anyway.

My OH has really hurt my feelings today, I brought him a photo session for his birthday, and framed pic of his choice out of it, thinking he could get one of him and his daughter with it. However I also thought we could get some other combinations ie us, us and her etc and then decide if we wanted to buy something additional to the gift. I guess my fault for never spelling that out to him, I mentioned to him that he should get some other combos as well and he said nah its too late to organise my mum, then I said I would come and he said, oh you dont need to be there, you can stay at home and get lunch ready.... now I feel like he doesnt count me as part of family. I mean if we have a baby and wanted to get pics taken he would expect his daughter to be included so I dont see why I was excluded.


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Hey girls, im sorry in advance for the rant/vent im about to post, i just need to get it out nd dont really have anyone else to talk to about it today... im probably just being stupid anyway.
> 
> My OH has really hurt my feelings today, I brought him a photo session for his birthday, and framed pic of his choice out of it, thinking he could get one of him and his daughter with it. However I also thought we could get some other combinations ie us, us and her etc and then decide if we wanted to buy something additional to the gift. I guess my fault for never spelling that out to him, I mentioned to him that he should get some other combos as well and he said nah its too late to organise my mum, then I said I would come and he said, oh you dont need to be there, you can stay at home and get lunch ready.... now I feel like he doesnt count me as part of family. I mean if we have a baby and wanted to get pics taken he would expect his daughter to be included so I dont see why I was excluded.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Do you mind if I ask, have you had situations like this before?


----------



## waiting2c

Nope - this is the first one. We normally do everything as the three of us when she is here. She lives with her mum most of the time, just here for the school hols.


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Nope - this is the first one. We normally do everything as the three of us when she is here. She lives with her mum most of the time, just here for the school hols.

Have you talked to OH yet? He most likely did not mean to hurt you in any way, but I understand why you would feel put out. :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

morning ladies :) hope your all ok thismorning 
i had a really good sleep last night after taking co dydramol :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning wanabe! I am so glad you are feeling better this morning!

AFM, I had another small temp drop this morning, so I am thinking that I probably would be wasting a test if I used one.


----------



## dachsundmom

So I caved, BFN on the FRER this morning. I did think my temp drop would be bigger as I should have AF Sun/Mon. I am calling myself out on this one.


----------



## wanabeamama

oh no dmom im sorry you feel that way i guess theres no point in me saying that your not out till the witch comes n all that crap but try to keep your spirits up and not turn it to the depressed psico that i did lol i guess its just a waiting game.
Have you got a pic of the frer? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> oh no dmom im sorry you feel that way i guess theres no point in me saying that your not out till the witch comes n all that crap but try to keep your spirits up and not turn it to the depressed psico that i did lol i guess its just a waiting game.
> Have you got a pic of the frer? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I trashed it, there was nothing to see...lol


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> oh no dmom im sorry you feel that way i guess theres no point in me saying that your not out till the witch comes n all that crap but try to keep your spirits up and not turn it to the depressed psico that i did lol i guess its just a waiting game.
> Have you got a pic of the frer? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I trashed it, there was nothing to see...lolClick to expand...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: wow ttc sucks ass


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs: It sucks major ass! I still don't agree with FF...I think I am 11DPO, not 12...but at this point does it matter? Look at my chart please...should I move it?


----------



## Icca19

Hello ladies
Wannabe I'm glad you had a wonderful nights sleep, you needed it.
Dmom did you use FMU or SMU??

As for me I'm laying her with a pillow under my butt trying to talk myself into doing an OPK. 
I really want to but I'm afraid its still too early. I wish id O at a normal time, likeCD14 or 15, hell id be happy with 18. I hate waiting til CD21 it seems like forever. 
BUT I don't want to miss my surge. If I have a 31 day cycle ill O a week sooner


----------



## Icca19

Dmom I think either way you'll be ok, its only one day
But id say 12DPO
What were your symptoms around O time??


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: It sucks major ass! I still don't agree with FF...I think I am 11DPO, not 12...but at this point does it matter? Look at my chart please...should I move it?

I am sorry about the bfn.:hugs: I know what I said yesterday about leaving it be but I think you should move it...I do agree that you would have had a larger drop in temp too...:shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good morning ladies...The party went well. As I suspected the wife of Keith's troop just came out and asked...so even though I skirted around the issue I eventually told her. They are also TTC and he is deploying next week. I told her to keep it on the DL. Well a little later I walk over to the edge of the pool where Keith was and he and David (his troop) were talking about it!!! WTF! David was telling Keith that they thought Shawna was pregnant but she tested :bfn: When they saw me come up they stopped talking...good thing I have super spy hearing! lol So a little later I asked David what Keith told him and he said that he told him that there was "a chance"...I just laughed...I knew he would try to tell someone eventually...and he knows that David has the biggest mouth ever so if he didn't want anyone to know the last person he would tell was David..:rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: It sucks major ass! I still don't agree with FF...I think I am 11DPO, not 12...but at this point does it matter? Look at my chart please...should I move it?

sorry i took so long dmom i had lots of peoples hair to do lol
i think your chart look exactly right you have 3 rises after your lowest temp id say its right
you may have got your surge during the night and ovthe day that you got your pos opk
id say its right :) did you do an opk the night before the pos that you recorded on ff??


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabe...don't apoligize for being busy, lol...my OPKs did not go totally negative until I was 2-3DPO, lol. So I have no idea.


----------



## wanabeamama

ohh ok i guess youll have to ride it out lol 
how are you feeling generally?


----------



## dachsundmom

I feel fine, lol. Nothing unusual to report.


----------



## mammag

Hi girls!! Went to New Orleans yesterday and walked around for hours in the rain (some of them barefoot when my flip flop broke) So now officially sick as a damn dog :( Getting ready to run to wal-mart to get another FRER! So stay tuned!!

Dmom, I'm so sorry your temp dropped :( :hugs:

Knifewife-I knew you guys would let the cat out of the bag!! Lol, it's just too hard to keep something like that to yourself!!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Hi girls!! Went to New Orleans yesterday and walked around for hours in the rain (some of them barefoot when my flip flop broke) So now officially sick as a damn dog :( Getting ready to run to wal-mart to get another FRER! So stay tuned!!
> 
> Dmom, I'm so sorry your temp dropped :( :hugs:
> 
> Knifewife-I knew you guys would let the cat out of the bag!! Lol, it's just too hard to keep something like that to yourself!!!!

Sorry to hear that you are sick! Can't wait to see pics!

I did not want to tell anyone. Seems that Keith tried to skirt around the issue as well but they knew that we were TTC as they are as well and we have had discussions before. I have a feeling though that more people will know soon as David cannot keep his mouth shut to save his life...:dohh:


----------



## Icca19

Ok girls I need some help
I think I'm getting ready to O

I want to upload a pic so you all can see what I'm looking at. I'm seriously going crazy here
I CAN'T remember what time I did that OPK yesterday.....anyone remember??? Cuz I'm clueless lol


----------



## MrsStutler

Morning everybody!

Mammag~Sorry you're feeling crummy! Can't wait to see that test though!
Icca~ wish I could help, I don't remember when it was either:nope:
USAFkninewife~Hehe, I'm surprised I lasted until 8 weeks tbh, DH wanted to wait until 12 but I think I might have imploded by then. It is the hardest secret in the world to keep! 

*Warning* Whiny ranting ahead* Well today is just terrible for me. DH's boss had a little get together last night with just the boss, my hubby and my brother in law (they all work together). I went along to be the designated driver thinking we would leave at some reasonable time...nope. We didn't end up leaving until 11:30pm which with the fatigue I have been having was like 4am to me. I was so tired I was in tears. So needless to say When I woke up for work at 6am today I was not in a great mood. Then I walk out into our living room and immediately smell cat pee...one of our moronic cats has decided the mat in front of the litterbox makes a much better place to do his business. I swear I am about to "accidentally" let them outside and hope a coyote eats them. Then I am leaving the house and keep smelling fish, I just thought I was being weird but once I got to my work the fish smell is still there and it's strong too. Then I realize what happened. I put my prenatal vitamins, which include a fish oil capsule in my pocket a few days ago and forgot about it. Well I apparently washed the shorts that contained the capsule so now my clothes reek like a salmon. So I'm at work all day sleep deprived, smelling like a salmon, and I have a headache on top of it all. I really want today to be over....


----------



## Icca19

Oh I remember!! It was when I got home from the pool at like 430pm 

Ok now that I got that figured out id like to think I'm going to O sooon. 
Mammag ill send you the pic I took of the OPKs from Thursday night up to this morning


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca...you can email it to me if you want....

[email protected]


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> Morning everybody!
> 
> Mammag~Sorry you're feeling crummy! Can't wait to see that test though!
> Icca~ wish I could help, I don't remember when it was either:nope:
> USAFkninewife~Hehe, I'm surprised I lasted until 8 weeks tbh, DH wanted to wait until 12 but I think I might have imploded by then. It is the hardest secret in the world to keep!
> 
> *Warning* Whiny ranting ahead* Well today is just terrible for me. DH's boss had a little get together last night with just the boss, my hubby and my brother in law (they all work together). I went along to be the designated driver thinking we would leave at some reasonable time...nope. We didn't end up leaving until 11:30pm which with the fatigue I have been having was like 4am to me. I was so tired I was in tears. So needless to say When I woke up for work at 6am today I was not in a great mood. Then I walk out into our living room and immediately smell cat pee...one of our moronic cats has decided the mat in front of the litterbox makes a much better place to do his business. I swear I am about to "accidentally" let them outside and hope a coyote eats them. Then I am leaving the house and keep smelling fish, I just thought I was being weird but once I got to my work the fish smell is still there and it's strong too. Then I realize what happened. I put my prenatal vitamins, which include a fish oil capsule in my pocket a few days ago and forgot about it. Well I apparently washed the shorts that contained the capsule so now my clothes reek like a salmon. So I'm at work all day sleep deprived, smelling like a salmon, and I have a headache on top of it all. I really want today to be over....

Sorry that you are having a hard day. Have you thought about maybe calling your mom or dh to see if they can bring you some "non-salmon smelling" clothes? I think I would vomit at the smell. I wash my clothes separate from the others cause I use Woolite and then hang them to dry as I don't enjoy my jeans and shirts shrinking in the dryer...I already have issues with length of clothes...well I hang them on a rack in the garage next to the W/D and here lately they have been smelling not so sweet...I think it's the heat of the garage...I dunno but I keep having to spray them with loads of perfume.

Do you happen to have any tylenol with you for the headache? I am sure it is from lack of sleep. If I was closer I would totally come there and "mind the store" while you caught a nap in the back.:hugs:

Hope your day gets a bit better.:hugs:


----------



## harri

Hey guys! 

Not good today - been throwing up since 5am so I haven't opk'd and I haven't been able to take soy, do you think it will really ruin my cycle? Ergh feel like shit! 

Hope you're all feeling ok today! Xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Not good today - been throwing up since 5am so I haven't opk'd and I haven't been able to take soy, do you think it will really ruin my cycle? Ergh feel like shit!
> 
> Hope you're all feeling ok today! Xxx

Harri so sorry that you are feeling under the weather! I am not sure honey..hopefully someone else can answer that for you Feel better soon.:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

I e mailed it top you USAwife


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> I e mailed it top you USAwife

I am waiting...haven't gotten it yet...:shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Got it! Here ya go!!
Icca's OPK's
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/20110723122321.jpg


----------



## Icca19

Aww thank you! .well ....what do you girls think? 
The very top one is Thursday night, then Friday night and the two from the bottom are from today at 830 am and again at 1130am

My boobs kinda hurt (just feel funny)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I think you are SUPER close!!:happydance:


----------



## Icca19

When I get home later I'm taking another one to see what it says
Fingers crossed!!this will be SUPER early for me!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> When I get home later I'm taking another one to see what it says
> Fingers crossed!!this will be SUPER early for me!

When you do you can email it to me and I'll upload it too if you want.:thumbup:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Where is everyone???


----------



## Icca19

I'm out at SIL but when I get home ill do it


----------



## wanabeamama

wow icca that is super close :happydance:


----------



## mammag

So so sorry I left you guys hanging :( I laid down for a minute and wound up falling asleep, till just now, which sucks cuz now I won't sleep tonight!! Here is my FRER, just took it. 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0102.jpg

:bfn:


----------



## Icca19

Di think I see something!


----------



## mammag

I _keep_ thinking I see something, but there magic disappearing lines, that aren't there anymore after a few minutes :( FRER suck, and I feel like crap, lol. Wish this day was over.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So sorry Grace!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: sorry 
I hope you get a line that sticks soon.
Are you testing in the am?


----------



## mammag

No, probably going to wait this one out at this point. Need to quit wasting $$ on tests. I'll know for sure in a week anyway.


----------



## Icca19

Right. I'm using so many opks lately its bad


----------



## Icca19

When is af due?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am very lazy today, lol. What have I missed?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well Keith just called his parents and told them the news. We were a little unsure how they would react but they were really excited! I am so glad that they reacted the way they did. I am surprised that he decided to tell them now but he said he might as well. So it no longer has to be kept secret. Now I need to tell my dad. He said he wanted to be told before others so he doesn't hear it elsewhere kwim? So I think I will call him tomorrow and let him know. I am so relieved now that it isn't a secret. WHEW! lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I am very lazy today, lol. What have I missed?

I haven't even changed out of my pj's:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hey, lazy can be good!


----------



## mammag

Only just now getting the energy to go through what I've missed, you guys have been quiet today!!!

Icca!! I think you are so so very close!! Yay for an Early O!!!! 

Mrs. S :hugs: Sorry you are having a crappy day :( Sounds like DH owes you a foot rub, back rub and dinner annnddd breakfast in bed.


----------



## dachsundmom

I am too bitter today; staying quiet, lol


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I am too bitter today; staying quiet, lol

Don't be bitter :hugs: I'm sad about my :bfn: :( I know it's technically too early and all that, but I can't help but be mostly just sad and feel out. But we'll get through it and then on to next cycle!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I am too bitter today; staying quiet, lol

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK if I am going to do another cycle, TBH. There comes a point when a girl needs to stop. I don't like the odds of IUI, which means straight to IVF and $30,000.00

I did consider soy for a brief moment, but there really isn't much else I can do.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> IDK if I am going to do another cycle, TBH. There comes a point when a girl needs to stop. I don't like the odds of IUI, which means straight to IVF and $30,000.00
> 
> I did consider soy for a brief moment, but there really isn't much else I can do.

I was thinking the same thing earlier, not stopping completely, cuz I just can't I want this too bad. But taking a couple of months off at least, maybe going on a diet or something for a while. IDK, it does get harder and harder as time goes on. I don't know if I count this month though, I didn't get to temp and probably missed O altogether. 

Got another evap
https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0003.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

That is an evap. :growlmad:

I was looking at soy earlier today at GNC. Their bottle says 50mg, but when you read the back of it, the label reads 40% soy, so 20mg in the actual capsule, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> That is an evap. :growlmad:
> 
> I was looking at soy earlier today at GNC. Their bottle says 50mg, but when you read the back of it, the label reads 40% soy, so 20mg in the actual capsule, lol.

If you get them at Wal-Mart they are just Soy...


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> That is an evap. :growlmad:
> 
> I was looking at soy earlier today at GNC. Their bottle says 50mg, but when you read the back of it, the label reads 40% soy, so 20mg in the actual capsule, lol.
> 
> If you get them at Wal-Mart they are just Soy...Click to expand...

Yup, spring valley brand.


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK that there is any point in trying something else, TBH,


----------



## mammag

Well, if you feel like giving up anyways, it can't hurt to try something different the next cycle. Just to see what happens.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Well, if you feel like giving up anyways, it can't hurt to try something different the next cycle. Just to see what happens.

Lol. IDK what I feel like doing.


----------



## mammag

Lets wait till this cycle is over before we make any rash decisions :) We're hormone crazed right now. I really hope I get my :bfp: and don't need to make any decisions though :(


----------



## waiting2c

Hey all . Just had a chance now to check in and see how you all are. So super sorry to see the bfns and that you guys are feeling blue. I honestly wish there was something I could do. :hugs: to you all and I hope you still get bfps. 

How exciting that you are telling people Mer 

Hope your day got better mrs s - that sounded like one of those days.

Well I had some ewcm today so hope that means o is not far away.

You feeling better Harri ? I sure hope so.

How you doing wannabe ? Thing settled down with your tummy?

Sorted things with my oh last night. Was a misunderstanding on both our parts lol.


----------



## harri

Hey guys! Feeling much better today, still slightly ropey! 

How are we all today? 

I had a negative opk last night so took my soy again today which Is 5th day but only 4 days actually taking soy. Anyway, after taking the soy this morning I got this:

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/968896dc.jpg

I asked Chris to check it and he said 'WE GOT A MATCH. THE LINES MATCH!' bless him, got a match lol! 
I will test again this pm and use my last smiley! 
Will me taking my last soy this morning affect it? Eek! 

Xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri- that looks really good! Take your soy...you are fine.


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Hey all . Just had a chance now to check in and see how you all are. So super sorry to see the bfns and that you guys are feeling blue. I honestly wish there was something I could do. :hugs: to you all and I hope you still get bfps.
> 
> How exciting that you are telling people Mer
> 
> Hope your day got better mrs s - that sounded like one of those days.
> 
> Well I had some ewcm today so hope that means o is not far away.
> 
> You feeling better Harri ? I sure hope so.
> 
> How you doing wannabe ? Thing settled down with your tummy?
> 
> Sorted things with my oh last night. Was a misunderstanding on both our parts lol.

Glad to hear that Tracy!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone has a better day than yesterday...I hate hearing my girls so down or sick.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

well off to spend the day with a total ass hole one of oh's cousins wife had her tubes removed cos she didnt want to ruin her own body by having children so she wanted to adopt which she did just over a year ago a little boy of 18mth old who she says is just a nusence and gets in the way when shes trying to get ready or do somthing she just pushes him out of the way when shes talking to us and he comes over she is just a royal ass
and all she does is ask if im pregnant yet and dont leave it too lone you wont get rid of your belly i really have to bite my tongue with her,
we once whent on a double date ond at the table in the restraunt she asked me if i finger myself and asked my oh if he watches porn and wnks himself off grrrrrrrr im in for one hell of a day and to top it off me n oh have fallen out ugh


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> well off to spend the day with a total ass hole one of oh's cousins wife had her tubes removed cos she didnt want to ruin her own body by having children so she wanted to adopt which she did just over a year ago a little boy of 18mth old who she says is just a nusence and gets in the way when shes trying to get ready or do somthing she just pushes him out of the way when shes talking to us and he comes over she is just a royal ass
> and all she does is ask if im pregnant yet and dont leave it too lone you wont get rid of your belly i really have to bite my tongue with her,
> we once whent on a double date ond at the table in the restraunt she asked me if i finger myself and asked my oh if he watches porn and wnks himself off grrrrrrrr im in for one hell of a day and to top it off me n oh have fallen out ugh

Oh honey! She sounds like a real bitch! Sorry that you have to spend time with her. Is there not any way that you can get out of it? Especially if you have had a falling out with oh? That can't make for a good visit either way. :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

B- How are you today? Hopefully better than yesterday?:hugs: I see that your temp went up this morning...


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabe- fu*k her!

My temp chart is a lying piece of crap, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> wanabe- fu*k her!
> 
> My temp chart is a lying piece of crap, lol.

Why do you say that? How are you feeling? Are you still irritating your cooter?:winkwink: Is the nip leakage still there? Any nausea? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> wanabe- fu*k her!
> 
> My temp chart is a lying piece of crap, lol.
> 
> Why do you say that? How are you feeling? Are you still irritating your cooter?:winkwink: Is the nip leakage still there? Any nausea? :hugs:Click to expand...

Bc the tests are still negative, lol. I don't feel anything different.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> wanabe- fu*k her!
> 
> My temp chart is a lying piece of crap, lol.
> 
> Why do you say that? How are you feeling? Are you still irritating your cooter?:winkwink: Is the nip leakage still there? Any nausea? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Bc the tests are still negative, lol. I don't feel anything different.Click to expand...

You tested this morning? FMU or SMU? What tests are you using?


----------



## wanabeamama

mer i dont think i can get out of it at least some of his other family will be there i really get on with them so i will just talk to somone else or play with the little one i feel so close to tears to today just hope i dont end up in tears at some poin and make myself look stupid :(

dmom hope your ok when you test next please post a pic :hugs:
harri i will be looking out for your next opk :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Answer brand, SMU...lol. I don't have a 14 LP, I really was expecting a big temp drop by now. The only thing I can figure is that my O date might be later.

Girls, I am sorry that I am not my usual laid back self these last few days.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Answer brand, SMU...lol. I don't have a 14 LP, I really was expecting a big temp drop by now. The only thing I can figure is that my O date might be later.
> 
> Girls, I am sorry that I am not my usual laid back self these last few days.

Don't be sorry. We all have our times when we are our bright sunny selves.:hugs: You might be right that you ovulated later than you think. I am still hopeful for you!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

How are you feeling?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> How are you feeling?

I'm good. I can't complain. I have noticed though that the "bloat" that I thought I had is only bloat ABOVE my belly button...everything below it is round and hard...it is pretty defined. I know with this being a 5th pregnancy that I would show earlier but I am only 4 weeks today:wacko: The nausea is always there...especially with smells but no puking so I am glad about that. I am still so very paranoid.:dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am surprised that your doc didn't want to go ahead and do a blood draw and just have you come back later for a dating scan?


----------



## wanabeamama

mer :baby: :baby: TWINS


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I am surprised that your doc didn't want to go ahead and do a blood draw and just have you come back later for a dating scan?

I only talked to the receptionist/nurse when I called to make the appointment. I know I could always go to the base clinic but I seriously doubt that they would do anything more than a urine test and even then I would have to lie and say I was over 2 weeks late....:shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> mer :baby: :baby: TWINS

Eh....That would be nice but I am not gonna put that thought in my head as it is doubtful...but we do have twins in the family....Only one set that I know of and they are my aunt's children...my cousins that are older than me...none since them.


----------



## dachsundmom

Planned Parenthood will do it.

How do I look at Grace's chart from last month? She and I OV on the dame date and I want to see what my LP was that cycle.


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> mer :baby: :baby: TWINS
> 
> Eh....That would be nice but I am not gonna put that thought in my head as it is doubtful...but we do have twins in the family....Only one set that I know of and they are my aunt's children...my cousins that are older than me...none since them.Click to expand...

is your aunt on your mums side or dads's side?
Isnt soy like clomid? Couldnt that give you twins :D


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> mer :baby: :baby: TWINS
> 
> Eh....That would be nice but I am not gonna put that thought in my head as it is doubtful...but we do have twins in the family....Only one set that I know of and they are my aunt's children...my cousins that are older than me...none since them.Click to expand...
> 
> is your aunt on your mums side or dads's side?
> Isnt soy like clomid? Couldnt that give you twins :DClick to expand...

It's my mom's sister and yes I do think Soy could possibly do that as well. I don't think it is common though.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Planned Parenthood will do it.
> 
> How do I look at Grace's chart from last month? She and I OV on the dame date and I want to see what my LP was that cycle.

TBH...We don't have a local PP...We do a Health Department...like where you get WIC and stuff...they could possibly do it. I have an appointment on Monday near my OB's office so I may pop in and see if they could do a quick blood draw.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh and I am not sure how you look at someone else's chart from previous months. I think they have to share them.


----------



## wanabeamama

DMOM you ovulated on wednesday the 15th of june 
if you click on mamag's chart and go down the page her last chart is below :)


----------



## Icca19

Hi girls, good morning. Hope everyones day turns out wonderful today!

Mer do you have to go to the base clinic?? When all else fails with my doc ill go to the er lol

Mammag I thought you weren't. Testing anyomre lol and how many evaps can you get?? Id be calling the number on the box again. I really hope you get your BFP soon, your only 9DPO so it still could be early, esp since your opks were + for so long ya know

Wannabe I'm sorry your sis in law is a "piece of work". My ex SIL was one of those, except she had 5 kids and had them all taken by childrens services. And she's very open about her bedroom affairs, hell I think she even danced at one point. I know its hard to ignore and get through but its just one night right.....it will be over soon enough.

Harri that OPK looks great! Time to get your BD on!!

Speaking of ovulating, my OPK from last night was a big fat negative. Idk when I'm going to O (really wish I took the soy) but ill wait I guess. Ill O sometime within this week so by this time next week I should be in the TWW (I hope)
I just realized that this is the same time 5 years ago when I got prego with dominic. I found out I was prego on sept 6th. (It took a while to show)

Waiting2c were almost running on the same cycle. I'm on CD16 of a 39 day cycle (or shorter) but if I didn't o yet I ts going to be a long one. 
When do you O? And are you aware of your LP??

USAwife twins would be SO cool! They run in my family (they say it comes from the mothers side and skips a generation) well.....my grandma had twins (my uncles) so I hope I catch the "twin bug" lol maybne soy will do the trick!


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> mer :baby: :baby: TWINS
> 
> Eh....That would be nice but I am not gonna put that thought in my head as it is doubtful...but we do have twins in the family....Only one set that I know of and they are my aunt's children...my cousins that are older than me...none since them.Click to expand...
> 
> is your aunt on your mums side or dads's side?
> Isnt soy like clomid? Couldnt that give you twins :DClick to expand...
> 
> It's my mom's sister and yes I do think Soy could possibly do that as well. I don't think it is common though.Click to expand...

twins come from your mothers side :)
im a twin my mum has twin cousins and my mums mum was a twin so it doesnt skip generations either so now you have twice the chance for twice the fun :happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Wow wannabe how cool is that! 
Maybe you'll have twins too!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> Wow wannabe how cool is that!
> Maybe you'll have twins too!!!

that would be awsome but i would give anything just to be blessed with even one baby right now


----------



## dachsundmom

So it looks like I had a 13 day LP last cycle; I was one day after Grace as my OPKs were still positive.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> Hi girls, good morning. Hope everyones day turns out wonderful today!
> 
> Mer do you have to go to the base clinic?? When all else fails with my doc ill go to the er lol
> 
> Mammag I thought you weren't. Testing anyomre lol and how many evaps can you get?? Id be calling the number on the box again. I really hope you get your BFP soon, your only 9DPO so it still could be early, esp since your opks were + for so long ya know
> 
> Wannabe I'm sorry your sis in law is a "piece of work". My ex SIL was one of those, except she had 5 kids and had them all taken by childrens services. And she's very open about her bedroom affairs, hell I think she even danced at one point. I know its hard to ignore and get through but its just one night right.....it will be over soon enough.
> 
> Harri that OPK looks great! Time to get your BD on!!
> 
> Speaking of ovulating, my OPK from last night was a big fat negative. Idk when I'm going to O (really wish I took the soy) but ill wait I guess. Ill O sometime within this week so by this time next week I should be in the TWW (I hope)
> I just realized that this is the same time 5 years ago when I got prego with dominic. I found out I was prego on sept 6th. (It took a while to show)
> 
> Waiting2c were almost running on the same cycle. I'm on CD16 of a 39 day cycle (or shorter) but if I didn't o yet I ts going to be a long one.
> When do you O? And are you aware of your LP??
> 
> USAwife twins would be SO cool! They run in my family (they say it comes from the mothers side and skips a generation) well.....my grandma had twins (my uncles) so I hope I catch the "twin bug" lol maybne soy will do the trick!

I don't have to go to the base clinic as my OB is an "off-base" OB...To go to the ER I would have to make up some excuse like I was spotting or bleeding when I am not...as they would check me and see that I am lying and it is just bad karma...I can wait if I have to but I may swing by my OB's office on Monday to see if they can do a blood draw.

Twins would be cool...although I think my dh would have a dinosaur (bigger than a cow! haha)...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh I forgot to tell you guys...When Keith told his parents they were really excited but his mom said..."I've been expecting it for a while now"....:saywhat:
That is creepy...we were always under the impression (cause of the way they can make comments sometimes) that they were so against us having more kids. I can't wait to tell my dad today...I know he will be excited.:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> So it looks like I had a 13 day LP last cycle; I was one day after Grace as my OPKs were still positive.

So what does this mean? You are 13DPO now and your temp is staying up?:shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> So it looks like I had a 13 day LP last cycle; I was one day after Grace as my OPKs were still positive.

in that case shouldnt you have had a huge temp drop today?????


----------



## dachsundmom

That's what I thought.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Are you sure that they are :bfn:???


----------



## dachsundmom

I am 100% sure they are negative, lol. If I had any suspicion otherwise, I would've posted them.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I am 100% sure they are negative, lol. If I had any suspicion otherwise, I would've posted them.

:cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, let us know how it goes with your dad!

I have the cramps like AF is coming/here, but not the normal full feeling that I get, lol. I might piss on an OPK here after I eat.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer, let us know how it goes with your dad!
> 
> I have the cramps like AF is coming/here, but not the normal full feeling that I get, lol. I might piss on an OPK here after I eat.

Will do...funny how I am actually getting nervous...:shrug: I still have AF like cramps every day...I am hoping they will stop soon.


----------



## mammag

Good morning girls!! I have a question?? I haven't had a fever even though I have been sick, so do you think it affected my temps this morning? 98.1 is pretty much the highest my temp has ever been. Not by a lot, but the highest nonetheless.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Well I called my dad and as expected he was excited! He did drop a bombshell on me though...He is engaged!!! He has been with his girlfriend for over 3 years now and said that it was time. He said that they won't be getting married this year but that they will eventually. He turns 60 next month! I am happy for him as she is a wonderful woman...especially compared to my mother the crazy bitch! :wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Good morning girls!! I have a question?? I haven't had a fever even though I have been sick, so do you think it affected my temps this morning? 98.1 is pretty much the highest my temp has ever been. Not by a lot, but the highest nonetheless.

I don't know Grace..:shrug: But have you tested this morning? If not I really think you should:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Congrats Mer! And yes Grace, I think being sick can affect the temps.


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Well I called my dad and as expected he was excited! He did drop a bombshell on me though...He is engaged!!! He has been with his girlfriend for over 3 years now and said that it was time. He said that they won't be getting married this year but that they will eventually. He turns 60 next month! I am happy for him as she is a wonderful woman...especially compared to my mother the crazy bitch! :wacko:

Yay!!! Glad he was excited :) DH's dad just got married, and he's almost 60 as well. She's a lot younger than he is, but their good together anyways. Congrats on your new step-mom!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I called my dad and as expected he was excited! He did drop a bombshell on me though...He is engaged!!! He has been with his girlfriend for over 3 years now and said that it was time. He said that they won't be getting married this year but that they will eventually. He turns 60 next month! I am happy for him as she is a wonderful woman...especially compared to my mother the crazy bitch! :wacko:
> 
> Yay!!! Glad he was excited :) DH's dad just got married, and he's almost 60 as well. She's a lot younger than he is, but their good together anyways. Congrats on your new step-mom!Click to expand...

Thanks girls! She is so nice....And around the same age as him. My dad is not one to jump into things and doesn't do anything he doesn't want to...I am JUST like him:winkwink: I am glad that all my other siblings like her as well. Even the "crazy bitch" likes her...:wacko:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I called my dad and as expected he was excited! He did drop a bombshell on me though...He is engaged!!! He has been with his girlfriend for over 3 years now and said that it was time. He said that they won't be getting married this year but that they will eventually. He turns 60 next month! I am happy for him as she is a wonderful woman...especially compared to my mother the crazy bitch! :wacko:
> 
> Yay!!! Glad he was excited :) DH's dad just got married, and he's almost 60 as well. She's a lot younger than he is, but their good together anyways. Congrats on your new step-mom!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks girls! She is so nice....And around the same age as him. My dad is not one to jump into things and doesn't do anything he doesn't want to...I am JUST like him:winkwink: I am glad that all my other siblings like her as well. *Even the "crazy bitch" likes her*...:wacko:Click to expand...

That is definitely a rarity!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I called my dad and as expected he was excited! He did drop a bombshell on me though...He is engaged!!! He has been with his girlfriend for over 3 years now and said that it was time. He said that they won't be getting married this year but that they will eventually. He turns 60 next month! I am happy for him as she is a wonderful woman...especially compared to my mother the crazy bitch! :wacko:
> 
> Yay!!! Glad he was excited :) DH's dad just got married, and he's almost 60 as well. She's a lot younger than he is, but their good together anyways. Congrats on your new step-mom!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks girls! She is so nice....And around the same age as him. My dad is not one to jump into things and doesn't do anything he doesn't want to...I am JUST like him:winkwink: I am glad that all my other siblings like her as well. *Even the "crazy bitch" likes her*...:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> That is definitely a rarity!Click to expand...

I did say she was a crazy bitch right? This crazy bitch also claims to be a fantastic mother and doesn't understand why I have cut her out of my life..:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

All crazies think they are perfect, lol.

Gr, did you test?


----------



## Icca19

I feel like throwing away all my TTC equiptment (OPKs, thermometer, HPTS) and just saying screw this.
Todays just not a good day and I feel likne all this stuff is a wate and looking at it just reminds me that I'm a failure. DH doesn't seem to care or just doesn't want to hear it. Honestly I'm sick of thinking about it anymore....its depressing
:-( sorry girls, todays not a good day for me


----------



## mammag

I'm sorry Icca :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> I feel like throwing away all my TTC equiptment (OPKs, thermometer, HPTS) and just saying screw this.
> Todays just not a good day and I feel likne all this stuff is a wate and looking at it just reminds me that I'm a failure. DH doesn't seem to care or just doesn't want to hear it. Honestly I'm sick of thinking about it anymore....its depressing
> :-( sorry girls, todays not a good day for me

I am sorry Icca! I hope you day gets better..:hugs:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> All crazies think they are perfect, lol.
> 
> Gr, did you test?

I'm waiting for DH to leave. He's getting ready to take the boys out for a while.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Icca, what happened?


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0009-1-1.jpg


----------



## mammag

Can u guys see it?


----------



## mammag

It's super pink on the edges like it was with my evap, except the whole thing came up right away? :shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here??
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/gracesunday.jpg


----------



## mammag

Yup :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I saw it right away...just wanted to tweak another test :winkwink:


----------



## mammag

Lol, Yay!! It's so much easier to see IRL. I saw it immediately too. It's thicker here. I have another I'm going to have to lock up and throw away the key so I can wait till tomorrow before I take it.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, Yay!! It's so much easier to see IRL. I saw it immediately too. It's thicker here. I have another I'm going to have to lock up and throw away the key so I can wait till tomorrow before I take it.

Yeah yeah...You know you are gonna take that test so hold your pee for a bit and take it..you know you wanna....:test:


Just go out and get some more when dh gets back!!:winkwink:


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0013.jpg

Ok, Ok, I'm a loser, same result, I didn't tweak this one.


----------



## mammag

I know it's light, but you can see it right?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Yup sure can....had to tweak it for ya!! :winkwink:
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/gracetweaksunday.jpg


----------



## mammag

I'm so freaking super excited. God, I hope this is it for real.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Me too honey!!! I've got everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## mammag

Well, I'm going to take this rare Husband and Child -less moment to sleep this freaking cold off (feels more like the flu). I will be back later :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Well, I'm going to take this rare Husband and Child -less moment to sleep this freaking cold off (feels more like the flu). I will be back later :)

Have a good nap...think I might do the same.:winkwink:


----------



## mammag

So I took another, same faint line!! I think I may have done it ladies!! What are the odds of three faint lines on three different tests!!!??? I'm going to bask in this glory for a while and wait till Tuesday before I test again. I'm soooooo excited!!!


----------



## harri

Awww Mammag I am so happy for you! I really think this could be it for you!!!! :happydance: 

Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Congrats!


----------



## Icca19

Well I think ill. Be ok, I just needed to vent that's all

Yey! The oods are def on your side mammag!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Well I think ill. Be ok, I just needed to vent that's all
> 
> Yey! The oods are def on your side mammag!!

:hugs:
Is OH going to his SA?


----------



## Icca19

Nope :-(


----------



## waiting2c

wow, cool! That looks soooo promising Mammag!! 

Icca - im not 100% sure when I will Ovulate, ive never temped or done OPKs, as such im not sure of LP either... 

My BBT just arrived now, Im trying to figure out if I can sneakily take one whislt im here at work... does it take very long??


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Nope :-(

Oh, Icca...why the hell not?:growlmad:


----------



## waiting2c

My goodness its cold here today! NZ being hit by a bit of a cold front today and tomorrow, my brother was meant to be coming up from Dunedin but his flight is cancelled. He is stuck at airport unable to go home as roads closed, unable to fly out either. Lol. 

Had a go at doing my temp today and starting a FF chart. Have also tried to add it to my signature. Can someone let me know if it works okay.


----------



## dachsundmom

Your chart works!


----------



## Icca19

Yey waiting to see looks like yourf part of our temping club!! Welcome!


----------



## Icca19

To answer your question dmom I think he wants to wait as long as possible before we go "all out" and test everything we can. This is onlyo our 6th cycle trying and I know its still too early to get worried. But part of me is freaking out inside!! Its been half a year alrfeady and nothing so far! 

If nothing happens this cycle I'm taking soy and I still have the progesterone cream. Which I still haven't picked up from the pharmacy yey lol
I guess part of me wants it to happen all natural as well
But I only have so much patience before I break down and try SOMETHING! Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> To answer your question dmom I think he wants to wait as long as possible before we go "all out" and test everything we can. This is onlyo our 6th cycle trying and I know its still too early to get worried. But part of me is freaking out inside!! Its been half a year alrfeady and nothing so far!
> 
> If nothing happens this cycle I'm taking soy and I still have the progesterone cream. Which I still haven't picked up from the pharmacy yey lol
> I guess part of me wants it to happen all natural as well
> But I only have so much patience before I break down and try SOMETHING! Lol

:hugs: I get it, but if his stuff needs to be addressed, it won't matter what you take...if he is fine, then you can proceed.


----------



## Icca19

I know I know. I'm just going to keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best.
I figure if nothing happens by the 1st of next year ill take action. By that time it will have been about one year of TTC and hell be ready to have the SA done. 

I know everyone says it but I have a feeling as soon as I relax it will happen


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> I know I know. I'm just going to keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best.
> I figure if nothing happens by the 1st of next year ill take action. By that time it will have been about one year of TTC and hell be ready to have the SA done.
> 
> I know everyone says it but I have a feeling as soon as I relax it will happen

If you figure out that relaxing thing out, let me know how to do it, lol.


----------



## Icca19

Sure will!  

Alrighty girls I'm off to bed! See you all in the am!


----------



## Icca19

I hope tomorrow is a better day....full of + OPKs lol and HPTs as well


----------



## waiting2c

Night Icca!!

Its been super quiet on here today! Ive actually gotten quite a bit of work done lol. I so wish my OPKs would arrive!


----------



## dachsundmom

Good night!


----------



## wanabeamama

morning ladies how are you all today???
Can i see some tests please?? Lol
well af almost gone now and im going to see the doctor later on today i will get my blood test results and find out what the next step is :/ also i need to tell her about the butt period :( im scared


----------



## harri

Hey!! 

Don't be scared, easier said than done I know! I have my hospital appt on Wednesday and I'm terrified! 
Are you taking soy or anything this cycle!

My first ttc buddy got her bfp yday and the one thing she did differently was that she put conceive plus directly on her cervix before DTD! might give that a go this time!!

How are you other than scared? Everything ok? Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Hey!!
> 
> Don't be scared, easier said than done I know! I have my hospital appt on Wednesday and I'm terrified!
> Are you taking soy or anything this cycle!
> 
> My first ttc buddy got her bfp yday and the one thing she did differently was that she put conceive plus directly on her cervix before DTD! might give that a go this time!!
> 
> How are you other than scared? Everything ok? Xx

im not using soy or anything as i am having my fertility tests at the minuit also with having endo and a previous cyst and so im scared of messing up my regular cycles,
i started using conceive plus about 3 cycles ago i just ordered some more along with 25 ic's lol
how are you today harri any sighn of the eggy yet??


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls!

FX'd for you wananbe!


----------



## wanabeamama

dmom I DONT SEE A DIP :) :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

You don't see a dip, but I see a digi that says no, lol. I think my AF will show tomorrow.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> You don't see a dip, but I see a digi that says no, lol. I think my AF will show tomorrow.

no dmom no it wont show tomorrow and its to early for a digi to show mer's digi said no after she got her bfp on a ic and frer
have you tried any other brand today do you still have pee and sticks???


----------



## dachsundmom

I am just going to wait it out, lol. I don't see the point to POAS .


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I am just going to wait it out, lol. I don't see the point to POAS .

:thumbup:ok we shall wait:coffee:lol
what you doin today?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am just going to wait it out, lol. I don't see the point to POAS .
> 
> :thumbup:ok we shall wait:coffee:lol
> what you doin today?Click to expand...

It's Monday morning...start of my work week. Does your salon close on Monday? Most of them in the States do.


----------



## wanabeamama

no im open 6 days a week lol its quite buisy today too :)
what time is it there?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> no im open 6 days a week lol its quite buisy today too :)
> what time is it there?

6:48 am...I catch you guys early bc I normally get up about 5:30am, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

oh your 5hrs behind so when i go to barbados we will be on the same time zone yey lol
yes i will be on b&b while on the beach in barbados lol


----------



## harri

Nice chart dmom! 

No sign of eggy, opks are negative, hopefully they will turn positive in the next few days! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri- I hope this is it for you!

My chart is a lying, stinking piece of crap! Lol


----------



## harri

Lol!!!! :hugs: I feel for you in tww limbo!!! :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good Morning ladies!
Laura-Good luck at the doctors today. Don't be scared. She is there to help...hopefully.
B-Sorry that the digi said no...I am not gonna say "blah blah blah" cause I know tired of hearing it with no results. Just know that I am thinking good thoughts for you
Harri- Hoping that you catch that eggy soon.
Sorry I wasn't around much yesterday. I was super tired and then we decided to take the little ones to the park. It was so hot. When we got home I laid down on the couch and didn't wake up till after 830 p.m. I didn't feel so well. I think I got dehydrated even though I kept drinking gatorade the whole time we were out.
It's raining here this morning...and only 78 degrees...lovely temp but I don't really care for the rain...


----------



## dachsundmom

I am ready to be over it, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Mer and don't apologize! Who wants to give me their soy schedule? I am going to Wally before work this morning.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Hi Mer and don't apologize! Who wants to give me their soy schedule? I am going to Wally before work this morning.

I took soy CD2-6
Cd2-160 mg
Cd3-160 mg
Cd4-200mg
Cd5- 200mg
Cd6 200mg

Plus I had dh take 40 mg Cd2-6 as well...couldn't hurt:winkwink: It's only one pill...


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks. With or without food?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Thanks. With or without food?

I took mine at night around 7 p.m. after dinner. I took them then as I didn't want to get the headaches that usually accompany taking soy. I only got one headache and I think that was on the second day.


----------



## mammag

Good Morning girls!! Mer's schedule is pretty much one day off of mine. So almost the same. Glad you're not giving up Dmom. 

I know I said I wouldn't test, but my temp shot up even higher this morning and now I really really want to. Just super scared to see :bfn: after the lines I had (or thought I had) yesterday. Cuz you never know, I could just be crazy, but I wanna test soo badly!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Grace- I think you should test. Those were lines yesterday. :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

OMFG...Forgot to tell ya'll..My crazy bitch mother is on Keith's FB and he saw that SHE posted that SHE was gonna be a grandmother again...WTF! When people asked who it was she said that she couldn't say as "I" haven't announced it yet. How dare she!!! I didn't fucking tell her! I told my dad and simply told him I didn't care who he told but that I wasn't going to tell the rest of them including her...I am pretty sure that my baby brother told her though...I just can't fathom where the fuck she gets off thinking that SHE is gonna be a grandma again...I will not allow her to have anything to do with this baby!:growlmad: She really makes me want to punch her in the throat!:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> OMFG...Forgot to tell ya'll..My crazy bitch mother is on Keith's FB and he saw that SHE posted that SHE was gonna be a grandmother again...WTF! When people asked who it was she said that she couldn't say as "I" haven't announced it yet. How dare she!!! I didn't fucking tell her! I told my dad and simply told him I didn't care who he told but that I wasn't going to tell the rest of them including her...I am pretty sure that my baby brother told her though...I just can't fathom where the fuck she gets off thinking that SHE is gonna be a grandma again...I will not allow her to have anything to do with this baby!:growlmad: She really makes me want to punch her in the throat!:growlmad::growlmad:

She's sounds like MY crazy mom!! Even though the knowledge of Facebook and how to read puts your mom a few steps above her right off the bat. It's all about attention :( I really can't stand people like that. Especially when the attention they seek is at the expense of their children.


----------



## Aliciatm

grace-Test your chart looks pretty hopeful. :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> OMFG...Forgot to tell ya'll..My crazy bitch mother is on Keith's FB and he saw that SHE posted that SHE was gonna be a grandmother again...WTF! When people asked who it was she said that she couldn't say as "I" haven't announced it yet. How dare she!!! I didn't fucking tell her! I told my dad and simply told him I didn't care who he told but that I wasn't going to tell the rest of them including her...I am pretty sure that my baby brother told her though...I just can't fathom where the fuck she gets off thinking that SHE is gonna be a grandma again...I will not allow her to have anything to do with this baby!:growlmad: She really makes me want to punch her in the throat!:growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> She's sounds like MY crazy mom!! Even though the knowledge of Facebook and how to read puts your mom a few steps above her right off the bat. It's all about attention :( I really can't stand people like that. Especially when the attention they seek is at the expense of their children.Click to expand...

She is so toxic and my kids don't need to be put through that...family or not.:dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, just pee, lol. I didn't say I wasn't done, just weighing my options. If I do soy and have any issues, my doc will no longer treat me. He is totally against this one.


----------



## wanabeamama

:test: :test: :test: mammag ffs :test:


----------



## harri

OMG grace you need to test your chart is awesome!!!! Xxx


----------



## Icca19

That chart is picture perfect grace! Test! 
Do you have FMU?? At this point that shouldn't matter right?
I'm so excited for you grace I really really really hope you get a for sure BFP!!! I got everything crossed for you!


----------



## dachsundmom

I went to CVS for more tests and all the effers had on the shelf were blue dye, lol. Of course, I might try it later, lol.

Bought soy as well.


----------



## harri

Why do so many places stock more blue dyes than pink dyes! it seems stupid to me but it's the same at my local supermarket xx


----------



## Icca19

Hummm there's more pink dyes at the stpres here lol
All my OPKs are pink, do they even make blue ones??

Oh I did another OPK this am at around 1130. It was like TMU by then (thirdmorningpee lol) but its still a big fat -. 

If I. Don't have a + one by Thursday I'm going to buy soy

Is it ok to take soy on CD20?? I usually o by then anyways or if not buy then it will be the next day or two


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, IDK about taking it that late, but since your cycles are so long, you might be fine.


----------



## MrsStutler

Good morning! I'm playing serious social catch up today. I wasn't on FB or BnB at all yesterday, I'm not sure how I didn't go through withdrawl!

Anyways........

Grace, your chart looks wonderful!! Your temps are looking b-e-a-utiful! Got my fingers crossed and toes too!

Well I was hoping I could get through the entire pregnancy without any impromptu stomach emptying..but I found myself revisiting my bagel yesterday morning. I was hoping if it were to happen I would at least be at home...nope. I was in the middle of a conversation with another Sunday school teacher and all of a sudden had to say "excuse me for a moment" and then turn and run into the bathroom which thank God was right behind me. Ever since then though I feel wonderful. My doppler should be here today, so I'm pretty excited to mess around with that. I'm hoping I can find the heartbeat but it's still so early I doubt I will.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sorry to hear it Kayla! Nothing is worse than ABC food, lol.


----------



## mammag

Not Pregnant ladies, went and had my blood drawn :( On to next month, going to go sulk for a while.


----------



## Icca19

Sorry to haer your not feeling well
Ya know they say salsa is susposed to be good for nausea.........I hear it actually works lol


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Not Pregnant ladies, went and had my blood drawn :( On to next month, going to go sulk for a while.

You got blood results that fast? Qualitative or quantative?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Not Pregnant ladies, went and had my blood drawn :( On to next month, going to go sulk for a while.

Where did you go get blood drawn?


----------



## Icca19

Wait....what??? When did this happen?? I saw lines!


----------



## mammag

I'm not sure, it didn't feel fast, they just said not pregnant. Went to a lab place, they sent me to ER with an order and called me with my results just now. Whole thing took several hours, for nothing.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I'm not sure, it didn't feel fast, they just said not pregnant. Went to a lab place, they sent me to ER with an order and called me with my results just now. Whole thing took several hours, for nothing.

That must have cost a fortune? :cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> I'm not sure, it didn't feel fast, they just said not pregnant. Went to a lab place, they sent me to ER with an order and called me with my results just now. Whole thing took several hours, for nothing.

Oh wow....I am so sorry Grace...:cry::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Only time will tell, lol. Used my insurance, I'm sure I'll get a nice bill though.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Ok I'm freaking out right now. I'm out of OPKs and I was going to get some more and DH won't let me! WTF!? I NEED to test. I'm SO close and now I can't. Tell when I do. 
I don't want to just temp....its too late by then. 
He says even if I do test or don't were not doing anything different so it really doesn't matter and its a waste. 
My boobs kinda hurt and iv been having pains. I should test like NOW (mid day) and I can't! 
Ahhhhhh!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> Ok I'm freaking out right now. I'm out of OPKs and I was going to get some more and DH won't let me! WTF!? I NEED to test. I'm SO close and now I can't. Tell when I do.
> I don't want to just temp....its too late by then.
> He says even if I do test or don't were not doing anything different so it really doesn't matter and its a waste.
> My boobs kinda hurt and iv been having pains. I should test like NOW (mid day) and I can't!
> Ahhhhhh!

Damn Icca I am so sorry your dh is being a jackass!! Wish I was closer so I could give you some OPK's....still have a shitload!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, can you just go to the store and get them?


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> Ok I'm freaking out right now. I'm out of OPKs and I was going to get some more and DH won't let me! WTF!? I NEED to test. I'm SO close and now I can't. Tell when I do.
> I don't want to just temp....its too late by then.
> He says even if I do test or don't were not doing anything different so it really doesn't matter and its a waste.
> My boobs kinda hurt and iv been having pains. I should test like NOW (mid day) and I can't!
> Ahhhhhh!

Bad DH, Bad! Tell him he doesn't have a choice, lol, and not to make you go all hormonal on him.


----------



## waiting2c

Morning. Quick question.. Am on ph and on way to work will catch up on rest soon. Does cranberry juice help with a yeast infection or only a uti?


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Morning. Quick question.. Am on ph and on way to work will catch up on rest soon. Does cranberry juice help with a yeast infection or only a uti?

UTI


----------



## waiting2c

Bummer......


----------



## mammag

Ok, so I have news... Lol, and it will be the last news of this sort. We have bought a place, not rented, B-O-U-G-H-T!! Finally broke down on DH, hate Louisiana, hate it. So he put a down payment on a house in Ross, Ohio. He has a good job offer there that he is going to take. He promises me we will never move again and that the boys will go to the same schools forever. The place needs new carpet, which I don't mind. I would have wanted to put my own floors and stuff in anyway. I'm super excited and can't wait. This is the job I wanted him to take and the place I wanted to live all along. :) So even though this is a crappy ass day, it's been a good week.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Ok, so I have news... Lol, and it will be the last news of this sort. We have bought a place, not rented, B-O-U-G-H-T!! Finally broke down on DH, hate Louisiana, hate it. So he put a down payment on a house in Ross, Ohio. He has a good job offer there that he is going to take. He promises me we will never move again and that the boys will go to the same schools forever. The place needs new carpet, which I don't mind. I would have wanted to put my own floors and stuff in anyway. I'm super excited and can't wait. This is the job I wanted him to take and the place I wanted to live all along. :) So even though this is a crappy ass day, it's been a good week.

We're neighbors!


----------



## mammag

and not to mention that maybe remodeling my own house next month instead of obsessing over TTC will definitely be a GOOD thing. Maybe I'll get knocked up when I'm paying the least attention, ha; that's a joke, I think I'm going to have to just be content with the beautiful family I already have.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I have news... Lol, and it will be the last news of this sort. We have bought a place, not rented, B-O-U-G-H-T!! Finally broke down on DH, hate Louisiana, hate it. So he put a down payment on a house in Ross, Ohio. He has a good job offer there that he is going to take. He promises me we will never move again and that the boys will go to the same schools forever. The place needs new carpet, which I don't mind. I would have wanted to put my own floors and stuff in anyway. I'm super excited and can't wait. This is the job I wanted him to take and the place I wanted to live all along. :) So even though this is a crappy ass day, it's been a good week.
> 
> We're neighbors!Click to expand...

Lol, really?? Are you close to there?


----------



## Icca19

Well be neighbors too mammag! I'm in pa! 
How exciting is that! 
I can't wait to own a home
Congrats!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Well be neighbors too mammag! I'm in pa!
> How exciting is that!
> I can't wait to own a home
> Congrats!

Honey, what is going on with your DH? Is he just nervous?


----------



## Icca19

Fri think all the temping and testing is putting stress on him. He wants this so bad too, he's been shutting me down and not wanting to BD cuz its not enough time for his "men to regroup"
But he also wants me to relax and stop stressing over tests. 

I almost agree with him lol but its so hard not to. But I am going to not test and see what happens. I'm going to rely on CM and my temps. My CM is starting to get watery. 
Hey! Question! How long will seman stay around because I can't tell if its him or me. I think I might have EWCM mixed with some cloudy looking stuff but I'm not sure??


----------



## dachsundmom

Stretches it's you and everything else is him. They say 5 days in fertile CM, but my doc says realistically 72 hours.


----------



## mammag

Icca, they say up to five days, but I think it's probably more like 2, 3 max. I can still find actual semen when checking till about two days after sex. 

So, I'm frantically googling things, obviously. And apparently; implantation can happen as late as today, so maybe I could still in some realm of possibility still be pregnant?? IDK, AF should be here Friday, so I guess I'll know then. And if it doesn't come, then I'll know I O'ed later than I thought and that it's not my fault, I just missed the eggy this month, which is easier for me to handle than my complete lack of ability to get pregnant.


----------



## dachsundmom

GR- please tell me your DH hasn't made any snarky comments?


----------



## mammag

No!! Lol, actually he bought me a Fertility Talisman, hand carved by a Chinese man in New Orleans, uploading a pic of it now. When he gave it to me he set it on my belly, it was really sweet.


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0019.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Very nice! If he did, he will soon be close enough for me to yell at him and there is nothing worse than a pissed off Asian woman, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lmao, I'll be sure to let him know that!! 
Oh, I forgot to tell you guys that he totally has the hots for wanabe! Lol, I showed him that police officers uniform she was wearing and he just a bought shit his pants. He's a sucker for big boobies since I don't have any!!


----------



## Icca19

Its like in a clump all together, that's why I think its him, not me. We last BDed yesterday so odds are its him ya know


----------



## mammag

I wonder if maybe I did O later than I thought. If I look back at my OPK's it almost looks like I had two surges, and it would make sense that the traveling around would delay it. If I did, I would only be 8 dpo now, god I wish I had temped, this not knowing is driving me insane.


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> Its like in a clump all together, that's why I think its him, not me. We last BDed yesterday so odds are its him ya know

Have you tried the water test?


----------



## mammag

_In a situation like that you want to do the water test. EWCM will sort of ball up and sink to the bottom and semen will float (with possibly some of it hanging down into the water). Also you can take true EWCM out of the water and still be able to stretch it. HTH 
_

Copied and Pasted


----------



## wanabeamama

back from the docs and all my bloods were perfectly fine progesterone good estrogen good and ovulating good i asked about my butt blood and its most likeley the endo shes said 99% sure its endo but she has refered me back to the gyne to be checked out again and.........
wE HAVE OFICIALLY been refered to FS so i have told oh he needs to go for his SA and explaind the best treatment for my endo and butt blood is to get pregnant so he is ok with that i just hope that the FS can make a mirical :)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> back from the docs and all my bloods were perfectly fine progesterone good estrogen good and ovulating good i asked about my butt blood and its most likeley the endo shes said 99% sure its endo but she has refered me back to the gyne to be checked out again and.........
> wE HAVE OFICIALLY been refered to FS so i have told oh he needs to go for his SA and explaind the best treatment for my endo and butt blood is to get pregnant so he is ok with that i just hope that the FS can make a mirical :)

:happydance::happydance: He is really going?


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> back from the docs and all my bloods were perfectly fine progesterone good estrogen good and ovulating good i asked about my butt blood and its most likeley the endo shes said 99% sure its endo but she has refered me back to the gyne to be checked out again and.........
> wE HAVE OFICIALLY been refered to FS so i have told oh he needs to go for his SA and explaind the best treatment for my endo and butt blood is to get pregnant so he is ok with that i just hope that the FS can make a mirical :)

Yay!!!! :happydance: :) :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

That is all fantastic news Laura!!


----------



## mammag

Ok Girls, I'm going back to bed. Really think I have the flu :( Boo. I'm feel like complete and utter shit. I will be back on later.


----------



## harri

Mammag - 8dpo would make sense as you would get really high temps 7-8dpo :) 
Laura - absolutely fantastic news about fs!!!! So happy for you! 
Icca - I know what you mean about pressure, DH and I had issues for a few months

Xxxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Hurray Wanabe! Great news from the docs!
Awesome news on the house Mammag, that would be so exciting. Not good that you have the flu though, being sick sucks.
Sorry to hear things are a bit rough Icca, that just adds to the stress levels. Hope you are okay!
I think I have some form of yeast infection or something going on, and im quite gutted as I think whatever it is is messing with me and im due to O and wont be able to BD unless things start to improve. Feel very uncomfortable.


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Hurray Wanabe! Great news from the docs!
> Awesome news on the house Mammag, that would be so exciting. Not good that you have the flu though, being sick sucks.
> Sorry to hear things are a bit rough Icca, that just adds to the stress levels. Hope you are okay!
> I think I have some form of yeast infection or something going on, and im quite gutted as I think whatever it is is messing with me and im due to O and wont be able to BD unless things start to improve. Feel very uncomfortable.

Get to the store and get the one day treatment. In the meantime, if DH will, have him 'deposit' into a softcup and insert it. Think of it as at home insemination, lol.


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks Dmom! I just did some Dr googling, and read up about it all, and that doesnt sound at all like what I am feeling. I am now wondering if its just "overuse" lol.


----------



## harri

What an amazing idea with the softcup dmom, legendary! 
I'll remember that next time I'm ill! 

Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Thanks Dmom! I just did some Dr googling, and read up about it all, and that doesnt sound at all like what I am feeling. I am now wondering if its just "overuse" lol.

You should be able to find at home testing kits that tell you what it is, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> What an amazing idea with the softcup dmom, legendary!
> I'll remember that next time I'm ill!
> 
> Xx

Hey, I say never miss a moment! Lol


----------



## harri

:rofl: amazing! 

I'm ordering some for emergencies. Lol x


----------



## waiting2c

It is an awesome idea, I will have to check out and see if we can get them here, i imagine can get something of the sort.

Just got a text to say my cousin is pregnant and due in Feb, and the friend I had dinner with last night announced it also. Is it just me or does it seem that when you are trying everyone else seems to be doing it?

How are you doing Harri?


----------



## MrsStutler

Congrats on the house mammag!! :happydance:I can only imagine the relief that must be! Sorry the blood test came back negative :nope: I've still got my fingers crossed that you'll be a freak of nature like me though! 

Well I got my doppler and no luck finding a heartbeat, besides my own which was pretty cool to hear anyways. I'm going to try drinking lots of water to make my bladder full and see if that helps.


----------



## harri

Everyone I know is getting pregnant at the mo! I'm hoping there is something in the water! :)

Good thanks waiting! I've got ewcm and cramps so just waiting for my positive opk now :) got my camera thingy in 2 days! Eek!

How are you? X


----------



## Icca19

lol i am so trying the water trick !!


----------



## waiting2c

harri said:


> Everyone I know is getting pregnant at the mo! I'm hoping there is something in the water! :)
> 
> Good thanks waiting! I've got ewcm and cramps so just waiting for my positive opk now :) got my camera thingy in 2 days! Eek!
> 
> How are you? X

Ooooh the camera thing intrigues me... should be quite interesting for you though aye? Hope you get your OPK really soon too!

I also have ewcm but no OPKs to check with and only just started temping so not sure that I will be able to accurately guess Ovulation this month. Will just ride it out and see what happends, then down to business next month!


----------



## Icca19

OMG! just found out that my EX SIL that had all 5 of her kids taken away just had another kid last week!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> OMG! just found out that my EX SIL that had all 5 of her kids taken away just had another kid last week!

Please tell me you are kidding?:growlmad:


----------



## Icca19

im so mad and i could cry :-(


----------



## Icca19

i watched 3 of them get taken away when i was TTC my DS
It was heartbreaking


----------



## dachsundmom

Why in the hell doesn't she use birth control?! Lol

I might cry for you!


----------



## Icca19

idk, shes had 2 abortions too!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Omfg!


----------



## waiting2c

Icca19 said:


> idk, shes had 2 abortions too!!

:cry: Oh god, she sounds awful. I hate that people like her are allowed to have kids... should be some form of compulsary sterilisation... (sorry if that sounds too harsh but it makes me sad)


----------



## Icca19

im so depressed today
i cant test either, maybe thats a good thing. if i see another neg OPK i really will break down and cry


----------



## Icca19

LOVE that idea waiting2c lol


----------



## harri

Ride it out :rofl: literally? :haha: immature I know!! 

I am also going to try the water trick


----------



## Icca19

:rofl: thats too funny Harri you crack me up
But if it does get done thats how its going down!!


----------



## waiting2c

harri said:


> Ride it out :rofl: literally? :haha: immature I know!!
> 
> I am also going to try the water trick

Bahahahahahahah okay, I didnt even realise the implications of that when I said it! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

kayla, that is so cool with the Doppler, lol.


----------



## harri

Haha! Hope we all ovulate soon before we crack up! :) x


----------



## waiting2c

harri said:


> Haha! Hope we all ovulate soon before we crack up! :) x

:rofl: Now that one was pretty bad!!! lol


----------



## Icca19

i hope i O soon! 

ok ladies i need help here........
as you know im not OPKing anymore so i have no clue when im going to O. Im going to be paying special attention to my CM (its def changing) 
But how do i know when to BD??? If i go by my temps ill miss my O so now idk what to do. 
We last BDed yesterday (none for us today lol) but what about tomorrow?? should i stick with the every other day rule?? i REALLY wanted to do no BDing until the positive OPK but now i dont have that option. 
Im considering holding out until i "feel like its time" and go by my womens intuition.


----------



## Icca19

oh and if i do decide to sneak and get some OPKs it wont be until thursday :muaha:and it might be too late by then. 
Im on CD17 now and thursday will be CD20
I Oed on CD23 last month so i could still possibly catch it!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Icca - I wish I had all the answers right now for you but im too new at this to be able to advise properly! Just didnt want to read and run on you!

Ive been gonig with DTD every second day as I thought I read somewhere that men need a couple of days to get enough stuff to deposit, but I could be completely wrong!!


----------



## Icca19

yeah i read that too and i really wanted to try and hold off for like 4 or 5 days. My DH doesnt have alot (if you know what i mean) so i wanted to wait longer and hopefully it will be a good "deposit" lol 
But now i cant cuz i have no clue when im going to O

ahhhhh im going to go crazy with this whole TTC thing :wacko:
DH seems to think that not testing will help but its going to stress me out more.

OH! and now i dont want to use the progesterone cream cuz i wont know for sure when i O. If i go by my temps ill already be like 3DPO and i should start it on the 1st day past O .....i think.


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, go with every other day for now. When you really feel it, go for everyday.


----------



## Icca19

Sounds good to me, I can deal with every other day lol I like the every day idea better


----------



## wanabeamama

morning ladies its another day closer to our bfp's :happydance: sorry some of you have been feeling low :hugs:
lets see what today brings :hugs:


----------



## harri

Morning! 

How are you? No sign of ov yet for me but I'm excited to see my uterus tomorrow haha!! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning ladies. Still no AF, but another small temp drop; I really thought it would go below, or at least closer to coverline by now.

Heading to my doc's today to pick up the orders for DH to do another SA; we figure we might as well make sure that the the jizz is still good, lol.

harri- can't wait to hear about your uterus movie!


----------



## harri

I would have thought it would be below the coverline too! 
Hope the jizz test goes well lol! 
I am going to book DH in for one next month and day21 bloods. 
I'll try and take a pic of the screen with me uterus on :) 

Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> I would have thought it would be below the coverline too!
> Hope the jizz test goes well lol!
> I am going to book DH in for one next month and day21 bloods.
> I'll try and take a pic of the screen with me uterus on :)
> 
> Xx

I would love to see it! I am going to run the soy idea by my doc again today and see what he says.


----------



## harri

Oh yeah let me know what he says! I think I could have delayed ovulation even further! I'm giving it a week before I take my tablets to bring on AF! X


----------



## dachsundmom

Will do!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good Morning ladies...Hope everyone is having a good day. I have been so tired here lately so I have been falling asleep at the drop of a hat...I took 2 naps yesterday; the last one was last night around 9 and went straight to bed when Keith woke me up. Apparently not everyone in our house slept well...I got up an hour ago and Dalton was STILL awake...:wacko: and when I checked my email I had one from Keith at 330 am saying that he was still awake...I am sure it was the kids keeping him up!!


----------



## wanabeamama

hope all go's well at the docs dmom wow how many dpo are you now??? Surely you should have dropped by now do you feel like af is coming?

Harri i cant wait to see your uterus either lol you never no the invasion might bring somthing on fx'd all is well.

My ic hpt's just arrived lol but i only have 1 opk left but i refuse to buy more lol ah well


----------



## Icca19

Hey everyone and good morning  I'm. Doing a little better today, still not handeling not being able to OPK very well but ill get over it.....maybe. its actually starting a fight!

Harri I read up on the soy yesterday and half the peoplme that toook it delayed there ovulation. I hope it didn't do that to you. And I hope your photo shoot is picture perfecr lol 
Wannabe I evny your OPKs right now lol
Dmom I hope all goes excellent at the docs and yey for SA ! Lol
USAwife id klll for a good nights sleep, I haven't had one in 3 nights 

I wonder what mammags temps look like this morning?? 
Didn't expect your temps to do that Dmom hummmm


----------



## mammag

Good Morning guys! Glad your feeling better Icca! 
Harri, I can't wait to see your uterus!!! :) 
Dmom, I think the SA is such a good idea! You ovulate and have an obviously perfect luteal phase, it seems like you should be having more success by now :( I've only had a healthy luteal phase for 5 cycles now, I really feel like if it had been this long all along I would have been pregnant by now. 
Knifewife! I know your tiredness is preg related, but I've been the same way, I can't shake this cold, and I've done nothing but sleep for days. I took that 'nap' yesterday and just now woke up, and still feel like crap. 

My temp took a huge drop this morning :( Probably the largest and earliest dip I have ever had. Boo. At least AF isn't going to Fuck with me this month. I'm ready to get next cycle started!


----------



## mammag

Make that 4 cycles, My LP has only been healthy for 4 cycles, that's why I've managed to get so excited these last few months.


----------



## dachsundmom

My doc is an ass! I wrote my converstation in 35+ July testing thread...too long to write again. I am so pissed off right now.

Why won't my temps drop?!


----------



## mammag

Ohh :growlmad: what a Dick! That's so stupid!!! Sounds like my doc when I finally got pregnant after a year trying and miscarried, he was like 'well, you did get pregnant relatively quickly' and didn't send me to the FS. I hate doctors sometimes.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Seriously!! Have a great summer?? MY ASS!! What a dick! I can't believe that he didn't even say to come in a do a blood test...


----------



## dachsundmom

He said not to bc the HPT would be positive by now.

Did my temp drop enough for AF to show tomorrow?


----------



## Icca19

Yeah I hate my doc too lol he really tried to make it seem like this whole ttc thing is all me and I'm pushing my DH to it. What?!?! I snapped back at him and tolds him that might ne what you "think you see" on a day to day bnasis but I'm not your other patients and my DH wants another child as bad , if not more than me! 
Ahh it made me SO mad! Def feel your anger towards the docs lol

So....how long is a good LP?? Mine is uaually 16 days (give or take a day or two)


----------



## dachsundmom

He said since the first SA was good, we should just assume it's me...lovely.


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> Yeah I hate my doc too lol he really tried to make it seem like this whole ttc thing is all me and I'm pushing my DH to it. What?!?! I snapped back at him and tolds him that might ne what you "think you see" on a day to day bnasis but I'm not your other patients and my DH wants another child as bad , if not more than me!
> Ahh it made me SO mad! Def feel your anger towards the docs lol
> 
> So....how long is a good LP?? Mine is uaually 16 days (give or take a day or two)

That's a good length too! Anything less than 10 days is no good, but since implantation can happen as late as 10 dpo, you need to have an 11 day LP (with af not starting till 12 dpo) to have no worries. Mine was 9 days for the longest time.


----------



## dachsundmom

I wish I would just bleed already!


----------



## mammag

Going off of last month Dmom, you had a 14 day LP, cuz your AF started a day after mine did, so that would make your AF due today, so; I would expect you'll probably start tomorrow, cuz I don't think you O'ed on the same day as your + OPK.


----------



## dachsundmom

I carried my positive OPKs a little longer than you did last cycle. I think I Ovd on that Thursday, not the Wed you got your xhairs...which gives me a 13LP...which is more like it for me. Hell, IDK.


----------



## Icca19

Stress can delay it too lol


----------



## mammag

Ok guys, I know I'm clutching at extremely slippery straws here, but if I am only 9 dpo, do you think there is even the smallest chance that the dip today could be implantation?? I know, I know, I need slapped.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Ok guys, I know I'm clutching at extremely slippery straws here, but if I am only 9 dpo, do you think there is even the smallest chance that the dip today could be implantation?? I know, I know, I need slapped.

What temp are you calling your coverline?


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Ok guys, I know I'm clutching at extremely slippery straws here, but if I am only 9 dpo, do you think there is even the smallest chance that the dip today could be implantation?? I know, I know, I need slapped.

implantation happens between 6 and 12dpo the most common dpo for implantation is 9DPO of course there is a chance :hugs:


----------



## mammag

I didn't take enough to know, but it's usually about 97.3, that looks like it would be a little high for this cycle though, so probably more like 96.8, it's supposed to be .1 higher than your highest pre-O temp, and my highest pre-O was 96.7.


----------



## mammag

But you also have to keep in mind that my last couple high temps were most likely due to me being sick, so really it's not THAT big of a dip.


----------



## mammag

No reason obsessing over it huh, just going to have to see what it does tomorrow. I don't feel like AF is coming, no cramps or EWCM or anything.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, I am not sure how much faith I put into the implantation dip...not everyone gets it.


----------



## Icca19

Either way I hope that was your implantation dip mammag

Iv noticed that my temps were higher from this terrible heat wave that came through. Plus I was sick tooo


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Grace, I am not sure how much faith I put into the implantation dip...not everyone gets it.

I didn't get one with my m/c. Temps didn't even rise until the day AF was due.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Grace, I am not sure how much faith I put into the implantation dip...not everyone gets it.
> 
> I didn't get one with my m/c. Temps didn't even rise until the day AF was due.Click to expand...

Then don't look for the dip.


----------



## mammag

My 4 year old just told me his pee pee is falling off, lmao. That is a first, It took me a full five minutes to assure him that his foreskin does not mean that his skin is falling off of his penis.


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Sweet Jesus, lol.


----------



## mammag

IKR??!! I deserve an Emmy for keeping a straight face for THAT conversation.


----------



## dachsundmom

Gr, is AF due Friday?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Wait until they start asking why it's getting "BIGGER"!! Then when they come to you with it in their hands screaming "Look mommy I made it bigger!" all the time!! I about die! I tell them all their "pee-pee" questions have to be answered by daddy!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Wait until they start asking why it's getting "BIGGER"!! Then when they come to you with it in their hands screaming "Look mommy I made it bigger!" all the time!! I about die! I tell them all their "pee-pee" questions have to be answered by daddy!

Already had that conversation!Lol, More than ONCE!

And Yeah, If I O'ed after my first really dark OPK than yes, if I O'ed the day after my very first + OPK then it's due Thursday, If I didn't O till my last really positive OPK then I'm not due till Sunday, lol. That's why I hate not being able temp! :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Gr- what is your CP?


----------



## mammag

Too high to feel the opening and firm.


----------



## dachsundmom

I think high is good.


----------



## Icca19

LMAO that's too funny. My little man is only 5....should I expect to have that talk sooner or later?? 
Well DH will have the talk not me lol


I was just telling my self that I HAD to give up something OPKing would be it. I CAN'T give up temping, its my only true window to what's going on inside my wacked out nody 
I don't know how your doing it mammag

Oh DH and I a full blown fighting now. Depression has kicked in over not being able to be a good wife and give him a child and a bigger happier family. I feel so alone and broken

Thank you girls for being here for me. I can't even call my mom cuz she's not going to care. 
Sometimes I don't even know why I bother to call her. . I'm not going to go down that road, that's a LONG road! Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> LMAO that's too funny. My little man is only 5....should I expect to have that talk sooner or later??
> Well DH will have the talk not me lol
> 
> 
> I was just telling my self that I HAD to give up something OPKing would be it. I CAN'T give up temping, its my only true window to what's going on inside my wacked out nody
> I don't know how your doing it mammag
> 
> Oh DH and I a full blown fighting now. Depression has kicked in over not being able to be a good wife and give him a child and a bigger happier family. I feel so alone and broken
> 
> Thank you girls for being here for me. I can't even call my mom cuz she's not going to care.
> Sometimes I don't even know why I bother to call her. . I'm not going to go down that road, that's a LONG road! Lol

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Are you fighting over TTC?


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> LMAO that's too funny. My little man is only 5....should I expect to have that talk sooner or later??
> Well DH will have the talk not me lol
> 
> 
> I was just telling my self that I HAD to give up something OPKing would be it. I CAN'T give up temping, its my only true window to what's going on inside my wacked out nody
> I don't know how your doing it mammag
> 
> Oh DH and I a full blown fighting now. Depression has kicked in over not being able to be a good wife and give him a child and a bigger happier family. I feel so alone and broken
> 
> Thank you girls for being here for me. I can't even call my mom cuz she's not going to care.
> Sometimes I don't even know why I bother to call her. . I'm not going to go down that road, that's a LONG road! Lol

I'm so sorry you're having such a hard time :hugs: Maybe a month off of everything? And then when you start again you'll feel better and more revived about the whole thing, I've done it, and while it sounds impossible, if you just don't temp in the mornings and say no to the OPK's, and ((gasp)) avoid B&B for like a week it will be surprisingly easy to go through the whole month without freaking out.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I think high is good.

I know, I was surprised when I checked it at how high it was, try as I could I just could NOT reach my OS.


----------



## dachsundmom

My CP never really changes; but, my stuff is very tipped, so I think that might be part of the issue.


----------



## mammag

Have you tried lying on your belly after sex instead then? I've had one doctor tell me I had a tilted uterus and one tell me I didn't, so I'm confused and after I lie on my back for a while I flip over to my belly, lol. I need a third doc for tie breaking purposes.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Have you tried lying on your belly after sex instead then? I've had one doctor tell me I had a tilted uterus and one tell me I didn't, so I'm confused and after I lie on my back for a while I flip over to my belly, lol. I need a third doc for tie breaking purposes.

I have heard both as well.


----------



## mammag

OMG, going to Skyline after being down south for so long is like HEAVEN!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> OMG, going to Skyline after being down south for so long is like HEAVEN!!!!

Isn't it wonderful! No one understands what it is bc it's not 'real' chili, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, it's awesome, I hate when I go places and they serve "Cincinnati style chili" cuz it's never even close!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I am going tonight, lol.


----------



## mammag

I didn't get a faint :bfp: till 11dpo last time either. I wonder if it would be the same if I get pregnant again. Boo, I need to quit, AF is obviously coming with a temp drop like todays!!


----------



## mammag

Fuck it, I'm taking some pseudofed, lol, I have no idea if I spelled that right.


----------



## dachsundmom

You didn't, but at this point...go for it.


----------



## mammag

And Bella apparently LOVES oyster crackers :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> And Bella apparently LOVES oyster crackers :)

I'm glad you kept her!


----------



## mammag

Here's 11 dpo from that cycle

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/preg.jpg


----------



## mammag

and 14dpo

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/hpt3.jpg


----------



## Icca19

I def hear what your saying but honestly idk if stopping everything will help or hurt me. It might worry me so muc that nothings happening (no O) if I didn't know for sure I was. And then that will delay my cycles even longer (and I def don't want that)
I'm. A control freak and I have to know that everythings ok.
Like it or not DH is getting the SA done when AF comes. She should be here anywhere between the 12 and 16th of Aug. Gosh that seems like forever! That's half way through Aug and were still in July.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> And Bella apparently LOVES oyster crackers :)
> 
> I'm glad you kept her!Click to expand...

I don't even remember saying that we were having a hard time finding a place for her!!?? Lol, that's one of the reasons we left LA, it is the least friendly dog state I have ever been in. And I'm NOT getting rid of my baby girl!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, will he agree?


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> And Bella apparently LOVES oyster crackers :)
> 
> I'm glad you kept her!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even remember saying that we were having a hard time finding a place for her!!?? Lol, that's one of the reasons we left LA, it is the least friendly dog state I have ever been in. And I'm NOT getting rid of my baby girl!Click to expand...

You didn't...I meant after she bit your son, lol.


----------



## Icca19

Question....have you girls ever tried an over the counter cold med for helping with CM,,
I hear girls talking about it all the time on this site, does it really work??


----------



## dachsundmom

Did it for three cycles and never noticed a difference. What did help was upping my B6 to 100mg a day.


----------



## Icca19

Yes he will, i think he wants to know too. He's mentioned it a time or two so I'm sure it won't be a problem. 

Grace that is cool you got to keep Bella. I had a dog named Bella too and had to give her away when I moved. It was heartbreaking. I had two dogs (sisters) Rajah (the tigers name from Aladen) and Bella. Had to get rid of both :-(


----------



## Icca19

Really? Why B6?? What is B6 anyways? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Really? Why B6?? What is B6 anyways? Lol

Vitamin B6. I used it to lenghten my LP, which you may not want and to give me better CM, which it did on both.


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> I def hear what your saying but honestly idk if stopping everything will help or hurt me. It might worry me so muc that nothings happening (no O) if I didn't know for sure I was. And then that will delay my cycles even longer (and I def don't want that)
> I'm. A control freak and I have to know that everythings ok.
> Like it or not DH is getting the SA done when AF comes. She should be here anywhere between the 12 and 16th of Aug. Gosh that seems like forever! That's half way through Aug and were still in July.

That's assuming your not knocked up by then!! Remember, statistics say one of us will get our :bfp: this cycle, and they've been right so far!!! :)


----------



## mammag

Oh that's right. I'm glad we kept her too. I wanted rid of her then, but DH threw a fit; and I'm glad he did. She's curled up next to me right now, she's the only person in the house that doesn't talk back or run her mouth, lol, and she loves me more than anyone else in the whole wide world! Can't beat that :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Porky snaps at DD, you just have to be careful with the little dogs.


----------



## mammag

I know it. We've had nothing else like that happen since; thank god.


----------



## mammag

I'm so tired!! I wonder when DH is gonna come home, I need a nap :(


----------



## mammag

Is it Flu Season?? Lol, I don't think I've ever ever had the flu, but if this is what it feels like then I can see why people avoid it so adamantly. The weird thing? No one else has it, kids and DH are perfectly fine, and I've been sick for almost 5 days. I NEVER get sick, never catch their little grimy colds that get them down twice a month it seems like, or their stomach bugs, and now here I am, sick as shit, and everyone else is running around healthy as hogs and wanting to play hide and seek :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you sure you don't need antibiotics?


----------



## mammag

Ha! He read my mind, he's here :) Good Night girls!!


----------



## mammag

IDK, they didn't say anything about needing them at the urgent care :shrug:


----------



## MrsStutler

Sorry you're still feeling crummy Grace! If you have a virus then antibiotics won't do anything for you :nope: but if it's bacterial/microbial then they would help. Did they do any blood work to look at your white count or anything? That helps point the finger in the right direction. I hope you feel better soon! Keep really hydrated and rest up so your immune system can battle that nasty bug. (sorry the inner nursing student came out in me!:blush:)

Good morning everybody! Not much change to report here. I'm working today, bleh.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Kayla! Is your food staying down today?


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> LMAO that's too funny. My little man is only 5....should I expect to have that talk sooner or later??
> Well DH will have the talk not me lol
> 
> 
> I was just telling my self that I HAD to give up something OPKing would be it. I CAN'T give up temping, its my only true window to what's going on inside my wacked out nody
> I don't know how your doing it mammag
> 
> Oh DH and I a full blown fighting now. Depression has kicked in over not being able to be a good wife and give him a child and a bigger happier family. I feel so alone and broken
> 
> Thank you girls for being here for me. I can't even call my mom cuz she's not going to care.
> Sometimes I don't even know why I bother to call her. . I'm not going to go down that road, that's a LONG road! Lol

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: giving him a child is totally out of your controll the fact that you care and are trying your hardest to conceive is being a good wife your never alone i know we only exsist on a computer but were here all the same :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs::hugs::hugs: thanks :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

So I just sorta kinda exploded and then broke down to a nurse from my drs office a little bit ago, I feel bad now :-(
:cry: I'm so stressed out. 
They keep telling everythings fine and that I'm normal but 40CD isn't normal


----------



## Icca19

Oh but I did get her to tell me some actual numbers from when they checked my estrogen FSH and LH. She can only say normal range so many times before she had no other way to explain it lolestrogen was 43 FSH was 3.3 and LH was 11 oh and my progesterone was 6 at like 10DPO

Now if I could only remember when the other 3 were checked at in my cycle lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, have your cycles always been this long?


----------



## Icca19

Idk they are all over the place. Here are the last 5 cycles in order from previous to now
56
33
31
39
40
And what ever this next one is.....


----------



## Icca19

All I know is there not the "average" 28 day cycle that most women have that can predict exactly what day they'll start there period.
That bothers me, I wish I could be "that girl" lol

Ya want to know what else has been bothering me lately (sorry girls I need to vent)....but from as far back as I can remember when I wasn't ttc and had NO CLUE what CM was or why it changes but I had tons of EWCM I mean TONS. To the point that I thought there was something wrong with me and I wanted to seek help but was too shy. 
And now here I am 6 cycles into ttc and I have not seen a single drop of that EWCM. It boggles my mind! I know I had massive quanities of it when I had no clue what it is but I haven't seen ANY in 6 monthis....what the heck?!?

I'm so unhappy with myself lately. 
Sorry to be a downer ladies :-( but thank you a ton for being here (I'm super emotional today)


----------



## harri

:hugs: Icca I so feel for you, I hate long cycles! :( xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, are you coming off of birth control?


----------



## MrsStutler

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Sending lots of supporting hugs your way Icca!! I had wonky cycles before too, although not as varied as yours, I know it's frustrating as all hell when you can't predict anything going on. Glad you got a straight answer on your levels though, I hate it when they won't tell you anything!

My food is staying down pretty well today, I'm actually eating lunch right now YUM! I am feeling a bit more "normal" today, which is a good thing I guess.


----------



## wanabeamama

im sorry for you long cycles icca have you tried angus castus that regulates your cycles and hormones :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> im sorry for you long cycles icca have you tried angus castus that regulates your cycles and hormones :hugs:

Have you used that?


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all!!

:hugs: Icca!! I am so sorry to hear things are not good for you. I really really feel for you on your long cycles and the fact they are not the same. I hope that you can figure something out with DH soon that works for you both!

Wannabe and Harri - Morning, how are things in the UK? 

Mammag - sorry that you are still sick, the flu is not fun and I hope you get over it soon. 

Dmom - I really wanted things to work out for you this month. I havent read what you have posted about your Doctor but it sounds like he/she is a bit of a jerkface on this issue. :hugs: 

Mer - How are you feeling other than the tiredness? No sickness or anything?

Mrs S - Yay for eating lunch and feeling normal, I hope it lasts for you!


----------



## dachsundmom

My doc is an ass today, that's all I have to say at this point, lol.


----------



## waiting2c

:hugs: I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

I swear it's not the hormones...but I really wanted to slap a customer today. :haha: Since the pet food store I work for is pretty "natural" and I'm pretty "middle of the road" on stuff I tend to disagree with some of my more extreme customers and even the owner from time to time but this lady was a real piece of work. She was telling me how vaccines are what is ruining this country. Apparently vaccines are what caused all the cancer, AIDS and miscellaneous mental health/developmental problems in our kids. Everybody is by every right entitled to their opinion on vaccines/drugs and whatnot but for the love of puppies at least get your facts straight, and know what you are talking about before you argue your case! Uhg...people:dohh:....and I've still got another 5 hours of work!


----------



## harri

:hugs: dmom! X


----------



## harri

Uk is nice today thanks waiting, how's NZ? X


----------



## waiting2c

harri said:


> Uk is nice today thanks waiting, how's NZ? X

Not too bad today, warmer than yesterday and sunny at the moment 
My sister lives in the UK so im always thinking about how things are over there. I miss having her around.


----------



## harri

It's been sunny and hot today for your sister :) xx


----------



## waiting2c

Excellent! Nice for you to have some sunny hot weather!


----------



## harri

It's very rare!!! X


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> :hugs: Icca!! I am so sorry to hear things are not good for you. I really really feel for you on your long cycles and the fact they are not the same. I hope that you can figure something out with DH soon that works for you both!
> 
> Wannabe and Harri - Morning, how are things in the UK?
> 
> Mammag - sorry that you are still sick, the flu is not fun and I hope you get over it soon.
> 
> Dmom - I really wanted things to work out for you this month. I havent read what you have posted about your Doctor but it sounds like he/she is a bit of a jerkface on this issue. :hugs:
> 
> Mer - How are you feeling other than the tiredness? No sickness or anything?
> 
> Mrs S - Yay for eating lunch and feeling normal, I hope it lasts for you!

I'm pretty good other than being tired all the time. And the bloat:wacko:
How are you doing today?


----------



## waiting2c

Im doing good  Im trying to decide if I should make a Doctors appointment or not. Im still feeling a wee bit uncomfortable today but still dont know if it is anything sinister or just from a bad position. Guess its better to be safe than sorry and I should just do it. Worried that I am going to O today or tomorrow (todays temp was quite low) and therefore miss it too. 

Good that you are not having morning sickness or anything so far! Although I can imagine the bloat is not the most fun either.


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: thanks girls. No I haven't been on ANY type of birth control since before DS, 9 years ago! So I know that its ALL me 

Yeah I'm def going to start taking something natural. Iv been doing my homework and I'm not sure about the soy. Which reminds me! There are fields among fields of soy here! I live in the country and that's something that's grown around these parts. How cool would that be to just eat all natural soy??!

Iv also been thinking about taking some canteberry (idk if I spelled that right). But that too is susposed to help with regulation. AND I just found out that my step daughter has it growing in her back yard! Along with blueberries and raspberries. 

There was something else too but I don't remember what it was. 
All I know is I want to try natural stuff before the clomid. 

And DH is getting a SA when AF comes in like 3 weeks (mid aug)


----------



## Icca19

Oh forgot to mention that I stopped at a stand today on the way home and got some fresh picked sweet corn (like picked 45 minutes ago fresh!) I can't wait to try some out, its the first crop of the season


----------



## MrsStutler

Icca19 said:


> Oh forgot to mention that I stopped at a stand today on the way home and got some fresh picked sweet corn (like picked 45 minutes ago fresh!) I can't wait to try some out, its the first crop of the season

oooooooh that sounds heavenly!!! Enjoy it! I wish produce grew around here...the only thing we can grow is cactus lol:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> im sorry for you long cycles icca have you tried angus castus that regulates your cycles and hormones :hugs:
> 
> Have you used that?Click to expand...

i have, i used it last year for 3 months for my "painfull periods" it made a huge difference i whent to a 28 day cycle and had minimal period pain but then my cyst bled so i decided to leave myself alone i was taking dong quay at the same time and stupidly took it for the full cycle so i think that was the problem but wow angus castus is very powerfull and on the 3rd month it was just like bam i felt totally different i would only reccomend 1 capsuel per day tho.


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> Oh forgot to mention that I stopped at a stand today on the way home and got some fresh picked sweet corn (like picked 45 minutes ago fresh!) I can't wait to try some out, its the first crop of the season

Corn on the cob is my very favorite food!!! I was so excited when I saw a little stand right by the place we are moving to! I LOVE the corn up here :)


----------



## Icca19

Wannabe I'm lost lol sorry. So what exactly did it do? Like for ovulation?

Yeah its def in my top ten lol I don't have a fav just a top ten of my fav foods.
I hope this farmers stand is good. It was a little old farmer couple, Ed and Dorothy (iddk if I spelled that right)

So what's everyone doing for dinner? I bought the corn on the cob on a whim. It doesn't really go with what I had planned but oh well, its corn on the cob! 
Iv been in the kitchen for like the past hour making my famous sauce. I'm Italian so I take pride in my sauce cooking abilities lol. 
Its so good, so thick you could eat it like soup lol


----------



## Icca19

Were really not eating it like soup haha I'm making some raviolies from the frozen food section at the grocery store and I got a loaf of italian bread too


----------



## mammag

I'm not doing Shit, I'm barely conscious, DH took the boys to Taco Bell, he brought me a few home and told me I wouldn't get better if I didn't eat, but I couldn't even manage one :( I so hope I feel better in the morning.


----------



## mammag

I'm half scared and half excited to temp in the morning. Wouldn't it be awesome if it shot back up?? Since that was a qualitative blood test yesterday it was no more accurate than a home HPT, and it's not unheard of to get a :bfn: at 10 dpo and a :bfp: later. See girls?? My PMA is unbeatable!!!


----------



## Icca19

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Ooooh yum corn on the cob is so good. Wow, your sauce sounds amazing too icca!!

Mammag - what is PMA? Your positivity is awesome though, I really hope it all works out for yoU!

I have bitten the bullet and have a doctors appt this arvo at 1.45. Hope that all works out for me too!


----------



## mammag

PMA- Positive Mental Attitude :) 

Which pretty much means, a girl can dream :cloud9:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey - You gotta have something to believe in!! :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Lol, ain't that the truth.


----------



## dachsundmom

We went out to eat bc I ran my PMA over with my SUV, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, Damn women drivers :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> We went out to eat bc I ran my PMA over with my SUV, lol.

:haha: We did a "fend for yourself" night...I ended up having Maruchan Noodles...I am out of pizza rolls...


----------



## dachsundmom

At least I have dinner tomorrow night with my GH (gay husband), lol.


----------



## mammag

Lmao, having a gay husband would be an unfortunate TTC turn of events.


----------



## dachsundmom

I love my GH, lol.


----------



## mammag

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, are you testing anymore?


----------



## mammag

NO! Lol, didn't test today and don't have any plans to test AT ALL. I can't take it anymore.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, fair enough. So AF anywhere between now and Sunday?


----------



## mammag

Yup, looking more towards friday though based on previous cycles.


----------



## mammag

That feels like sooo far away :(


----------



## dachsundmom

I am not saying it's not a BFP, but your chart is really too incomplete to be totally reliable.


----------



## mammag

I know, I put it on advanced settings and even tried to add in some extra pre-O temps and it still didn't give me a coverline or crosshairs.


----------



## dachsundmom

I am not trying to be a downer, I promise!


----------



## mammag

Lol, unless I totally missed something then I don't even know what you are talking about :shrug: lol. You're def not being a downer!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, unless I totally missed something then I don't even know what you are talking about :shrug: lol. You're def not being a downer!!

I was referring to the comments on your chart, lol.


----------



## mammag

Oh, lol, I see. I totally know my chart is crap. That is one of the things that has drove me crazy this cycle. I'm a control freak like Icca, if I'm going to do something (i.e. chart) I have to do it right or it will make me insane, and this months chart has officially made me insane.


----------



## mammag

Omg, DH just played the meanest trick on me. Came in and told me he failed one of his X-ray tests at work and that he was going to have to find a new job and he wanted to go back to LA. O-M-G!! I can't imagine how red my face probably was. He was kidding, but I'm still trying to figure out exactly how I'm going to KILL him!


----------



## dachsundmom

What is he going to be doing now?


----------



## mammag

He was kidding!! LOL!! He did good on all of them, and he promises we're not going anywhere! :) Still was a mean joke though! But he's going crazy wanting the computer, I'll talk to you guys in the morning!! Good Night :hugs:


----------



## harri

*Arghhhhhhhhh*
Camera time in 7 hours! I'm scared!!!!

How is everyone today? X


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> *Arghhhhhhhhh*
> Camera time in 7 hours! I'm scared!!!!
> 
> How is everyone today? X

omg harri i dont know if i should be ecited or scared for you lol wow exciting cos you might get some answers and it might get the egg mooving :hugs: hope all go's well xxxxxx


----------



## harri

I will try and record what's on the screen if it's in my view! :) 

I'm both excited and scared! How are you doing? I bet you're all excited at bring referred?! Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

OMFFG there is a thread on ttc its called "really?WHT!!!!!!!!" OMG READ IT i am gob smacked


----------



## harri

That is fucked up! Excuse my language!!


----------



## wanabeamama

i know wow there really are some strange people in this world that thread needs to be closed,
i cant beleive that she even asked enough questions to find out the race of the dad and that she had been taking drugs wtf if someone came and asked me to take there unborn baby i would tell them to see a doctor wtf?


----------



## harri

I know she's talking about it like it's an everyday thing like a fight over a handbag! I just don't get it!

I have a ton of ewcm! Woohoo!


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> I will try and record what's on the screen if it's in my view! :)
> 
> I'm both excited and scared! How are you doing? I bet you're all excited at bring referred?! Xxx

i really dont know how to feel about being refered, i just dont know what they will do for me maby iui? Idk im ovulating and my tubes are clear so other than oh's SA i dont know what else they can do :shrug:
i cant wait to see ur movie lol


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> I know she's talking about it like it's an everyday thing like a fight over a handbag! I just don't get it!
> 
> I have a ton of ewcm! Woohoo!

:wohoo: yey are you still taking soy? Wow it would be cool if we o together :happydance:


----------



## harri

I finished soy on Sunday :) woohoo hopefully I'm getting close and we will ov together :) 

X


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls! Sounds like great things are on the horizon!! Heading to find that thread, lol.


----------



## harri

Lol morning! How are you? I see your temp has risen :) x


----------



## dachsundmom

I am good, but I have no idea what to make of the temp rise; this is just getting ridiculous! Lol. That thread made me sick.


----------



## harri

Maybe you should test?! X


----------



## dachsundmom

Nope, just going to wait it out, lol.


----------



## harri

Don't they say 18 temps above the coverline to confirm pregnancy in tcoyf? 2 more days! :) xx


----------



## dachsundmom

I read that too...but IDK that it confirms anything, I think it just means it could be possible. Hell, I really don't know anymore, lol. I have never had a LP this long.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> *Arghhhhhhhhh*
> Camera time in 7 hours! I'm scared!!!!
> 
> How is everyone today? X

Good Luck today Harri! Let us know how it goes! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> I will try and record what's on the screen if it's in my view! :)
> 
> I'm both excited and scared! How are you doing? I bet you're all excited at bring referred?! Xxx

If you can't then keep your mind off it by playing Words with Friends with me while you wait..:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> OMFFG there is a thread on ttc its called "really?WHT!!!!!!!!" OMG READ IT i am gob smacked

I read some of it the other day and think it is stupid and started to fuel drama especially since it mentions race. I reported it.,TTC doesn't need more drama.:dohh:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> Lol morning! How are you? I see your temp has risen :) x

^^^WSS...:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

The temp rise means nothing except that my chart is crap, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I read that too...but IDK that it confirms anything, I think it just means it could be possible. Hell, I really don't know anymore, lol. I have never had a LP this long.

If anything I think you should give your doctor a call (even if he is a douchebag) and tell him you want a blood test. Are your nipples still leaking and are you still having nausea?


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I read that too...but IDK that it confirms anything, I think it just means it could be possible. Hell, I really don't know anymore, lol. I have never had a LP this long.
> 
> If anything I think you should give your doctor a call (even if he is a douchebag) and tell him you want a blood test. Are your nipples still leaking and are you still having nausea?Click to expand...

Nope, feel perfectly fine. Just the same cramps I get after OV, lol. Not a damned thing to report.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ladies...I wanted to say that I really hope that I didn't hurt anyone's feelings or anything by my posting on FB....We were gonna wait to announce it but because of my crazy bitch mother and then my dd posting on her wall about it; we decided that we needed to go ahead and put it out there...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I read that too...but IDK that it confirms anything, I think it just means it could be possible. Hell, I really don't know anymore, lol. I have never had a LP this long.
> 
> If anything I think you should give your doctor a call (even if he is a douchebag) and tell him you want a blood test. Are your nipples still leaking and are you still having nausea?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, feel perfectly fine. Just the same cramps I get after OV, lol. Not a damned thing to report.Click to expand...

I am so sorry that you are having to go through all of this. This TTC shit is rough. I really hope you get some answers soon somehow.:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Why would FB hurt anyone? lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Why would FB hurt anyone? lol

I just know that I hate seeing people announce their pregnancies on FB...And when it is all that they talk about...:nope: I just didn't want to be insensitive is all.:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

OK, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

im geting sharp pains round my left ovary?? Its too soon :/


----------



## wanabeamama

god mer you hurt me real bad i cant contain my tears :rofl: :rofl: 

enjoy your moment its your turn dont worrie about other people shout it from the roof tops
i dream of the day i get to anounce my pregnancy dont let anyone take that moment away :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> im geting sharp pains round my left ovary?? Its too soon :/

It doesn't mean that you are necessairly Oing.


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Gilrs!!!

Knifewife!! Don't you ever be 'sorry' for anything related to your pregnancy ever again!! Lol, I'm not one of those people who are bothered by fb pregnancies, lol, cuz I know when I get pregnant I am going to be an obnoxious cow :) The FB people will hear about every freaking flutter. 

Dmom :) You're chart looks kind of awesome! I wish I had your non testing will power, lol, if I made it to 16 dpo I would pee on anything I could hold down. 

Good luck at the doc Harri!


----------



## dachsundmom

Any HCG would have showed in my system days ago, lol. There's just no use. But, IDK why my temp won't drop? I am kinda pissed.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> im geting sharp pains round my left ovary?? Its too soon :/
> 
> It doesn't mean that you are necessairly Oing.Click to expand...

i know :) i have ewcm too lol but i remember having it arround this time last cycle i dont even get ovary pain when i ovulate lol


----------



## wanabeamama

dmom when did you last test?


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Any HCG would have showed in my system days ago, lol. There's just no use. But, IDK why my temp won't drop? I am kinda pissed.

Oh; you can't feed me that shit, I've seen women on here not get :bfp:'s till 18-20 dpo, you really and truly can't count yourself out till AF comes. You can be realistic, which is good, and assume that since the tests never went positive that you probably aren't pregnant, but we all know that it is possible right up till the moment you start AF.


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe two days ago. If it wasn't showing at 14DPO, it's a dead deal, lol. My temp needs to drop, not rise, lol.

I think you're about 5-6 days away from Ov.


----------



## dachsundmom

My doc is taking the blue tests and leaking nipple as positive, lol. He said at some point there was prolactin in my system. Hell, IDK.


----------



## mammag

Wanabe is going to O on CD 11 with her picture perfect cycles, I'm soo jealous of them! Lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Any HCG would have showed in my system days ago, lol. There's just no use. But, IDK why my temp won't drop? I am kinda pissed.
> 
> Oh; you can't feed me that shit, I've seen women on here not get :bfp:'s till 18-20 dpo, you really and truly can't count yourself out till AF comes. You can be realistic, which is good, and assume that since the tests never went positive that you probably aren't pregnant, but we all know that it is possible right up till the moment you start AF.Click to expand...

The only way 18-20DPO works is if you are way off on the OV date...and we determined I am not.


----------



## Icca19

Aloha ladies! And good morning

Dmom when is AF due? Friday? 

Wannabe maybe your having a shorter cycle this time around. O pains mean you could O soon and your only 4 days away. Id be busting out the OPKs if I was you lol

Mammag how you feeling today?

Harri I can't wait to see the results of your scan. Good luck!


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Wanabe is going to O on CD 11 with her picture perfect cycles, I'm soo jealous of them! Lol.

:( i feel bad im sorry 
i should o on on sunday i only have 1 opk left :/


----------



## Icca19

I totally agree, you are not out until AF shows!


----------



## Icca19

So by the looks of my chart my temps are about the same as last month at this time. If it stays the same I should have a temp drop any day now before it starts to go up (hopefully) 
But were susposed to have another heat wave come through here starting tomorrow and lasting a few days so I'm scared its going to mess with my temps....would it?


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, you should be fine!

My AF is actually 2-3 days late...I have a 13LP. Can't go by FF as this is the first month I've used it to temp and that's what it gave me, lol.


----------



## Icca19

Oh I see. But still .....late is late right?? Don't you usually get your period by now? 
So this is a good sign! 
And what's this about nipple leakage?? Iv had it happen like 2 cycles ago and like once before that. What does it mean if your nipples got some leakage? 
What color was yours?


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Wanabe is going to O on CD 11 with her picture perfect cycles, I'm soo jealous of them! Lol.
> 
> :( i feel bad im sorry
> i should o on on sunday i only have 1 opk left :/Click to expand...

Lol, don't feel bad, it's good to have an enviable cycle! You should be proud :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Oh I see. But still .....late is late right?? Don't you usually get your period by now?
> So this is a good sign!
> And what's this about nipple leakage?? Iv had it happen like 2 cycles ago and like once before that. What does it mean if your nipples got some leakage?
> What color was yours?

I'm never late, so this is new. Lol

It was kind of cloudy/clear sticky. It's either thelactating hormone or an infection; didn't have an infection.


----------



## mammag

Icca, I'm still sick, really thought I would feel better when I woke up this morning, but I just don't :( I think it's the air conditioning or something, but IDK, it doesn't make any sense that I'm the only sick one in the house. Usually it's them sick and me healthy, I never get sick, it's annoying.


----------



## wanabeamama

dmom have you tested since af was due? And im sorry to point out but

REMEMBER MRS;S


----------



## Icca19

WSS!!!


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: sorry to hear your sick, I know just how you feel, it sucks. And unfourtunatly it lasted over a week for me :-( hope you get better sooner than that.


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla had a different situation bc she didn't know when she for sure OV, we know when I did, lol.


----------



## Icca19

And why would prolactian be around? (I'm so curious about this lol) 

Is it a good sign??


----------



## mammag

Prolactin is a good sign, it's pregnancy related hormone. There are a very few other causes for leaking nipples, pregnancy being the only good one, unless your breast feeding of course.


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> And why would prolactian be around? (I'm so curious about this lol)
> 
> Is it a good sign??

I really don't know, lol. And my idiot doc was useless.


----------



## wanabeamama

well dmom ii guess only time will tell, what was it you were taking this cycle??? Does that effect your lp?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> well dmom ii guess only time will tell, what was it you were taking this cycle??? Does that effect your lp?

Tamoxifen and I can't find any info on it. My idiot doc has apparently never prescribed this one to anyone but me, so he couldn't tell me. :growlmad:


----------



## Icca19

Looks like its google time! Lol

My doc is stupid too. Did I mention that I freaked out then broke down ona nurse yesterday....all because I needed some answers because the appointment with my doc last week was pointless 

Soooo if I had leakage before than its linked to pregnancy?? Hummm that cycle was the crazy one. I remember thinking something was different. My boobs were huge and SOtender then they started leaking and it lasted for like 4 days 

Now I need to go back and look at my chart from that cycle and see exactly what my symptoms were and how long that cycle was


----------



## Icca19

Lol I just checked and it was in may (the month I joined B&B) I remember now...I joined cuz it was the first time I ever had that happen andi was convinced that I was prego, I mean why else would my boobs be leaking) 
But af ended up showing up......a week and a half later!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, did you ever test that cycle?


----------



## harri

I would be testing if I was you dmom lol ;)


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, what is there, is too faint for 16DPO...can we call it over yet? Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Damn...I see something...even tweaked it. I just don't know...maybe you implanted late? Low hcg in your urine? I just don't see you getting that many evaps especially with that many brands....


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Damn...I see something...even tweaked it. I just don't know...maybe you implanted late? Low hcg in your urine? I just don't see you getting that many evaps especially with that many brands....

I see something very very faint...I can't see getting this many evaps either. I think whatever it is going on, just isn't good.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I really really think that you should get in touch with your doctor...or go to the ER or something...you need a blood test and possibly an ultrasound...:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I really really think that you should get in touch with your doctor...or go to the ER or something...you need a blood test and possibly an ultrasound...:hugs:

I am giving it until Friday. If I can't get a real line or bleed by then, I will head to another doctor. I have felt like AF is coming for the last four days. The cramos are getting stronger, but nothing is happening.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I wish there was something that I could tell you...I don't know how you are getting through the wait...I really hope that it isn't anything bad.


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## harri

I hope it isn't too :( :hugs: xxxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

harri- how was the camera?


----------



## harri

No camera. :( 

I saw the consultant who was a really nice man and we talked over all my pains, my long cycles, my temps, my lack of Ov, my LH build ups and then not Oing. Firstly he said 'well I see that when you had a scan you had multiple cysts!'
I was thinking 'whaaaaaat.....' He then looked at the scan and said I had no cysts and they'd ticked the wrong box.

Anyway, he said that he couldn't rule out PCOS or Endometriosis but he wanted to check for PCOS first. He said he didn't want to go straight to laparoscopy if it could be hormone related.
So.... He took 4 internal swabs and then had a feel around and went in with a torch and he said it looked great haha!
He has booked me in or bloods tomorrow for testosterone, progesterone, lh, oestrogen, fsh, prolactin.
Then if I do have pcos they will give me metformin
If the tests come back clear I will have the laparoscopy
If all of it comes back clear they want me to go on the pill for 3 months to 'reset' everything. :( I don't want that! He's booked me in for 3 months time so I don't think I'll know the results until then! :(*
The good thing is it's a step in the right direction! He also thinks it's unlikely I have PCOS or endo.

He said after the 3 months he will refer me to the FS.*

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## mammag

3 months will go by in a flash Harri! I'm so excited that you're going to get things sorted out!! :) 

Well girls, I have a blue dye left over from a few days ago, DH leaves for work in about an hour so going to pee on it then, just because it is beckoning to me! Lol, I know it's going to be neg. But it doesn't matter, I'm excited to get this move started and it wouldn't be good for me to be doing moving and decorating and painting and all that newly pregnant anyway. I think I'll be taking a break next month though. Nothing sad or anything, just a break while I get this new house sorted.


----------



## MrsStutler

Feeling good today, although I'm being lazy...I've got a mountain of housework I could do...buuuut I'm sitting on my butt in front of the computer instead!:haha: I deserve a little relaxation right?

Harri~ Sorry they didn't do the camera :-( Hopefully he can get things figured out though! Sounds like at least you have some things to investigate at the very least! 

Mammag~Hope you feel better soon! Sounds like a nasty bug that got you, although....they (Dr. Google) says that pregnant women can get sick easier because their immune system is lowered so it doesn't try to fight off the baby! Maybe it's a good sign!! I don't understand why doctors do qualitative tests still, I had that negative one and literally a week to the day later it was positive. I still have hope for you!

Mer~ I know how you feel about the fb thing, I still feel like a jerk talking about it sometimes because I know how irritated I was by others doing it, but hey now we can annoy each other! I'm so happy you told!:happydance:

Dmom~ are you absolutely positively sure you know when you O'd? I had some pretty convincing OPKs in May and I suspect that I might have just geared up and missed it then later on tried again and was rather successful lol. I think the leaky nipple and long LP are good signs!! I've got my Fxd and sending hugs your way no matter what the outcome:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I someone can find me a lter date on my chart, I will adjust it...but I don't think it will be enough to make damn bit of difference. All I know is that my cramps are awful, lol.

harri- a pill cycle is not a bad thing at all; I would consider this for maybe one month.

Grace, go for the blue dye...hell, I would, lol.

Kayla- :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Lol, I am going to, I just don't want DH here when I do it, I like to get several different angles for pics, and it's just weird with him in the room. Lol. I'm holding my pee till then though! Been holding it for a couple of hours already.


----------



## harri

Got this and lots of ewcm:

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/3bda221b.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

harri- your body is trying to ovulate, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## harri

Agreed! If it works I <3 SOY!!!!!

:) My consultant was so lovely today, I came out feeling great. Now I have soy I think I can shorten my cycles. 3 months will fly by then! :) x


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mammag

Of course my camera died, but I snapped this first. Any other test in the entire world would be positive, this showed absolutely instantly, as soon as the dye was finished running through. It's the thin line to the left and the rest of the line was too faint for you to see on the camera, but it is there. These tests suck. 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/bluedye1.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

That my dear, is the evil blue evap!


----------



## mammag

I know it, these tests should be banned for real. I mean it came up immediately, no waiting even a full minute, and has only gotten darker as it sits. Bad, bad tests.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I know it, these tests should be banned for real. I mean it came up immediately, no waiting even a full minute, and has only gotten darker as it sits. Bad, bad tests.

If you saw it right away and it is darkening, it might be legit. Do you have anything else at the house?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I agree...if it came up right away and is still getting darker I would take another one...


----------



## mammag

I mean it was absolutely instant, I wish I had recorded it. I don't have anything else here, and DH is gone with the car. I think my temps will tell the tale in the morning regardless though.


----------



## mammag

That pic was taken less than 60 seconds after I peed on it, lol, I brought it right over to the window and snapped it.


----------



## dachsundmom

I might be legit.


----------



## mammag

Messed with my camera, got it on long enough to take this, this is at the 3 minute mark. Think it's an evap, only thing really getting darker is the thin line. These tests suck, have never had such a fast evap line before!

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/bluedye4.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Since it is only that one thin strip, I tend to agree with you. For the love of God, you need two cars, lol.


----------



## mammag

IKR?? He has his truck, but it's sitting at his brother's in Franklin. I don't even know why he bought the damn thing.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> IKR?? He has his truck, but it's sitting at his brother's in Franklin. I don't even know why he bought the damn thing.

Why in the heck doesn't he go and get it, lol


----------



## mammag

Cuz he's a loser :( Lol, IDK, even when his truck is sitting in the drive he still takes my freaking car, it drives me nuts. Says it's cheaper to drive, but HELLO!! Housewife going crazy here!!


----------



## mammag

And not to mention the motorcycle that costs NOTHING to drive, and he still takes my car.


----------



## harri

Mammag I dont even know what to say, if I got that I would be going crazy! If that's an evap those tests are pure evil!!! X


----------



## dachsundmom

Ummm, I'd put a stop to that, lol.


----------



## mammag

I don't have any crazy left in me Harri, lol, I'm too dam tired, and feel like crap. At this point, if I'm pregnant, that would be amazing, but I really don't think I am and I just wish I could sleep for a month. My excitement has gone fishing.


----------



## waiting2c

:hugs: mammag - at the risk of sounding a bit hallmark greeting card esk, Get well soon! Nothing seems good when you are sick. 

Hey to everyone else  Glad to hear your doc was so good Harri.


----------



## dachsundmom

How is your maybe infection? lol


----------



## waiting2c

Went to drs yesterday, she took some swabs, should have results in a day or so. Till then just have to live with it. :-(


----------



## dachsundmom

Good God, why didn't she just give you meds? Here, you can buy them over the counter, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

yey harri they gona fix you :happydance:
dmom i cant see your pic on my phone but i really hope something happens soon :hugs:
mammag wow that test is crazy i hope its not another dodgy blue dye test if it is they really need to be taken off the market.
Helooooo waiting2c how are you today?


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> Good God, why didn't she just give you meds? Here, you can buy them over the counter, lol

She said its not UTI or Yeast infection, it had some bacterial something or another name, and they only treat it if you definitley have it.


----------



## waiting2c

wanabeamama said:


> yey harri they gona fix you :happydance:
> dmom i cant see your pic on my phone but i really hope something happens soon :hugs:
> mammag wow that test is crazy i hope its not another dodgy blue dye test if it is they really need to be taken off the market.
> Helooooo waiting2c how are you today?

Hey Wanabe  Im holding it together, had an awful day yesterday so things can only go up from here  How are you feeling today? On the countdown to O I see!


----------



## harri

mammag said:


> I don't have any crazy left in me Harri, lol, I'm too dam tired, and feel like crap. At this point, if I'm pregnant, that would be amazing, but I really don't think I am and I just wish I could sleep for a month. My excitement has gone fishing.

I know how you feel, I'm not even excited that I could be due to ovulate!!! I just feel angry about it lol I don't know why! 

It feels like you guys have been in the TWW for years! Xx


----------



## harri

Mammag how does your cervix feel? 
How intimate of me! 

X


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> yey harri they gona fix you :happydance:
> dmom i cant see your pic on my phone but i really hope something happens soon :hugs:
> mammag wow that test is crazy i hope its not another dodgy blue dye test if it is they really need to be taken off the market.
> Helooooo waiting2c how are you today?
> 
> Hey Wanabe  Im holding it together, had an awful day yesterday so things can only go up from here  How are you feeling today? On the countdown to O I see!Click to expand...

oh no sorry you had a bad day lets hope today is a good one :)
yes i hould o on sunday i dont feel prepared for some reason lol looks like a buisy weekend ahead lol


----------



## waiting2c

Actually ladies - I could use some advice/a place to vent. I dont want to talk to anyone that knows us both about this which doesnt really leave me anyone. I got stuck at work till 8pm last night. I got home and my brother came over and whilst was there asked to check his emails for something. I went to get it ready for him to log on and found that an account was already logged in. Under a girls name, and it had half a dozen emails from the same person. Long story short for a couple of weeks my OH has been posing as a girl and trading dirty messages with some guy for kicks. The second I realised what was going on the bottom of my stomach dropped and i havent managed to get it back. He has apologised and deleted the account, and said he doesnt know why he did it in the first place as never in a million years wanted to hurt me. I just feel weird now. Am I overreacting, would you think this to be a big deal? I dont think its break up over material and I just want to feel okay again.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I might be legit.

Yeah "you" might!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Actually ladies - I could use some advice/a place to vent. I dont want to talk to anyone that knows us both about this which doesnt really leave me anyone. I got stuck at work till 8pm last night. I got home and my brother came over and whilst was there asked to check his emails for something. I went to get it ready for him to log on and found that an account was already logged in. Under a girls name, and it had half a dozen emails from the same person. Long story short for a couple of weeks my OH has been posing as a girl and trading dirty messages with some guy for kicks. The second I realised what was going on the bottom of my stomach dropped and i havent managed to get it back. He has apologised and deleted the account, and said he doesnt know why he did it in the first place as never in a million years wanted to hurt me. I just feel weird now. Am I overreacting, would you think this to be a big deal? I dont think its break up over material and I just want to feel okay again.

Tracy, one thing to know about me, is if you post looking for advice, I will give you my honest answer; I don't blow smoke up anyone's ass. This needs to be addressed. :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Actually ladies - I could use some advice/a place to vent. I dont want to talk to anyone that knows us both about this which doesnt really leave me anyone. I got stuck at work till 8pm last night. I got home and my brother came over and whilst was there asked to check his emails for something. I went to get it ready for him to log on and found that an account was already logged in. Under a girls name, and it had half a dozen emails from the same person. Long story short for a couple of weeks my OH has been posing as a girl and trading dirty messages with some guy for kicks. The second I realised what was going on the bottom of my stomach dropped and i havent managed to get it back. He has apologised and deleted the account, and said he doesnt know why he did it in the first place as never in a million years wanted to hurt me. I just feel weird now. Am I overreacting, would you think this to be a big deal? I dont think its break up over material and I just want to feel okay again.
> 
> Tracy, one thing to know about me, is if you post looking for advice, I will give you my honest answer; I don't blow smoke up anyone's ass. This needs to be addressed. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Dmom - I want an honest answer. I was worried that I was/am too emotional from a bad day at work and overreacted or blew it out of proportion.


----------



## dachsundmom

In that case, was he defensive at all or did he try to blow it over like it was nothing?


----------



## harri

Tracy I'm with dmom on this one! This is NOT cool! 
I would be FUMING right now!!! :( 

X


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> In that case, was he defensive at all or did he try to blow it over like it was nothing?

Nope not defensive at all, in the beginning he tried to say it was old, which I called him on straight away. I just said to him its safe to say I read everything in there and know exactly what dates it happened on. After that he admitted everything. Said he justified it to himself as being okay because he was posing as a girl not a guy and he would never ever pick up another girl or chat to another girl. He said he didnt know what made him do it, other than it was exciting, and has offered to see a phyciatrist (sp). That he is the happiest he has ever been with me.


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> In that case, was he defensive at all or did he try to blow it over like it was nothing?
> 
> Nope not defensive at all, in the beginning he tried to say it was old, which I called him on straight away. I just said to him its safe to say I read everything in there and know exactly what dates it happened on. After that he admitted everything. Said he justified it to himself as being okay because he was posing as a girl not a guy and he would never ever pick up another girl or chat to another girl. He said he didnt know what made him do it, other than it was exciting, and has offered to see a phyciatrist (sp). That he is the happiest he has ever been with me.[/QUOTE
> 
> DeletedClick to expand...


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> In that case, was he defensive at all or did he try to blow it over like it was nothing?
> 
> Nope not defensive at all, in the beginning he tried to say it was old, which I called him on straight away. I just said to him its safe to say I read everything in there and know exactly what dates it happened on. After that he admitted everything. Said he justified it to himself as being okay because he was posing as a girl not a guy and he would never ever pick up another girl or chat to another girl. He said he didnt know what made him do it, other than it was exciting, and has offered to see a phyciatrist (sp). That he is the happiest he has ever been with me.Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm, I used to be a psychologist, so you are setting off a ton of red flags for me, lol.Click to expand...

Oh really? Like what? Do you think its really bad?


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't think it's bad like that, lol. I just over analyze everything. I won't play internet shrink, lol.


----------



## waiting2c

I know he is sorry, but I think ive lost the part of me that blindly believed we would always be happy and was safe and secure in our relationship. With what happened and the fact I potentially have a bacterial infection I will be laying off things for this cycle. Found out yesterday that two of my cousins are both pregnant and due in Feb next year. The whole thing makes me want to cry.
Sorry, I dont mean to be such a downer or lay it on anyone else. I just dont know who else to talk to about stuff right now.


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> I know he is sorry, but I think ive lost the part of me that blindly believed we would always be happy and was safe and secure in our relationship. With what happened and the fact I potentially have a bacterial infection I will be laying off things for this cycle. Found out yesterday that two of my cousins are both pregnant and due in Feb next year. The whole thing makes me want to cry.
> Sorry, I dont mean to be such a downer or lay it on anyone else. I just dont know who else to talk to about stuff right now.

Always say what you are feeling, but I have to ask...what is he sorry about?


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> Actually ladies - I could use some advice/a place to vent. I dont want to talk to anyone that knows us both about this which doesnt really leave me anyone. I got stuck at work till 8pm last night. I got home and my brother came over and whilst was there asked to check his emails for something. I went to get it ready for him to log on and found that an account was already logged in. Under a girls name, and it had half a dozen emails from the same person. Long story short for a couple of weeks my OH has been posing as a girl and trading dirty messages with some guy for kicks. The second I realised what was going on the bottom of my stomach dropped and i havent managed to get it back. He has apologised and deleted the account, and said he doesnt know why he did it in the first place as never in a million years wanted to hurt me. I just feel weird now. Am I overreacting, would you think this to be a big deal? I dont think its break up over material and I just want to feel okay again.

ok here is my slice,
what i wuld have done in this situation is turn it arround so imagine you had set that up as a guy sending msgs to girls........ What would you gain from it? Well for me it would just be a giggle and an escape from reality, so...... Idk maby its his escape from reality ttc is tough for men to and takes away the fun of ttc so maby that puts him in his little world of excitement the things he is saying to the guys (when hes msging as a girl) could be what he fantasises about you saying to him for a little excitement at least hes not msging girls,
maby you could make a deal........... Send eachother secratr dirty emails but dont talk about them irl.


----------



## waiting2c

he says he is sorry for doing it, when he really new all along if I ever found out it would upset me. the cynical part of me thinks he is sorry he got caught. I guess on the plus side I found out about it within a few days of it happening so it wasnt going on for months and months or anything.


----------



## waiting2c

wanabeamama said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Actually ladies - I could use some advice/a place to vent. I dont want to talk to anyone that knows us both about this which doesnt really leave me anyone. I got stuck at work till 8pm last night. I got home and my brother came over and whilst was there asked to check his emails for something. I went to get it ready for him to log on and found that an account was already logged in. Under a girls name, and it had half a dozen emails from the same person. Long story short for a couple of weeks my OH has been posing as a girl and trading dirty messages with some guy for kicks. The second I realised what was going on the bottom of my stomach dropped and i havent managed to get it back. He has apologised and deleted the account, and said he doesnt know why he did it in the first place as never in a million years wanted to hurt me. I just feel weird now. Am I overreacting, would you think this to be a big deal? I dont think its break up over material and I just want to feel okay again.
> 
> 
> 
> ok here is my slice,
> what i wuld have done in this situation is turn it arround so imagine you had set that up as a guy sending msgs to girls........ What would you gain from it? Well for me it would just be a giggle and an escape from reality, so...... Idk maby its his escape from reality ttc is tough for men to and takes away the fun of ttc so maby that puts him in his little world of excitement the things he is saying to the guys (when hes msging as a girl) could be what he fantasises about you saying to him for a little excitement at least hes not msging girls,
> maby you could make a deal........... Send eachother secratr dirty emails but dont talk about them irl.Click to expand...

Thanks wanabe, that is a different perspective to look at it from.


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> he says he is sorry for doing it, when he really new all along if I ever found out it would upset me. the cynical part of me thinks he is sorry he got caught. I guess on the plus side I found out about it within a few days of it happening so it wasnt going on for months and months or anything.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Aww, I'm sorry Tracy :hugs: I would love to give advice but I am really unsure as to what I would do in that situation, I would feel betrayed and hurt though, and bad things tend to happen to people that make me feel that way :devil: It's just too hard to tell what was going through his head, it could be completely innocent or the complete opposite iykwim. But regardless we are all here for you!! Maybe we can take a TTC break this cycle together :)


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> Aww, I'm sorry Tracy :hugs: I would love to give advice but I am really unsure as to what I would do in that situation, I would feel betrayed and hurt though, and bad things tend to happen to people that make me feel that way :devil: It's just too hard to tell what was going through his head, it could be completely innocent or the complete opposite iykwim. But regardless we are all here for you!! Maybe we can take a TTC break this cycle together :)

Thanks!! It means a lot being able to talk to you guys about it. I actually feel a huge amount better just getting it off my chest iykwim.

Yeah, might be an idea, get things back on track without the stress involved.


----------



## mammag

Hey! My new status thingy rhymes :) I'm a genius!! Lol, just the thought of taking a month off is making me excited!


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> Hey! My new status thingy rhymes :) I'm a genius!! Lol, just the thought of taking a month off is making me excited!

Lol - you are a poet and didnt even know it... :rofl:


----------



## mammag

waiting2c said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Hey! My new status thingy rhymes :) I'm a genius!! Lol, just the thought of taking a month off is making me excited!
> 
> Lol - you are a poet and didnt even know it... :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: LMAO :)


----------



## harri

Hope everything works out for you Tracy! I'm sure he won't do anything like this again! 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## mammag

I'm also going to go on a diet, DH has been oh so subtly pointing out all the gyms in the area, lol, I haven't worked out since February and been stuck in a strange environment with nothing to do, so while all my friends/family members are all "you look great, you look healthy", I know that I have put on a good 25 freaking pounds, lol, and while 145 isn't all that big for 5'6" it's not where I would like to be. So next month will be concentrated on losing 10lbs and sorting out my new place :) I'm so excited!!! :happydance: I'm still scared though that the house people are going to like change their minds or something all of the sudden, which I'm pretty sure they can not do, but with my luck, they will back out :( I'll know everything for sure tomorrow though, that's when we are supposed to sign all the final papers.


----------



## mammag

Oh, and moving while on my period, I'm not looking forward to that :(


----------



## Icca19

ok ok i dont know where to start.....

Mammag that HAS to be a BFP!!! i cant wait to see your next test! your 12DPO and for that line to show up that quick is SOMETHING. Thats how the tests work right? If you see a line your prego and you saw a line....we all saw the line Did you show your DH yet?

Waiting2c thats a tough call. Id prob be upset if i was you and the whole trust issue thing would drive me insane. Is he a talker?? LIke will he sit down and share his feelings?? If so you def got yourself a keeper lol :thumbup: 
but i do like wannabes idea!!! im always down for a little role play! keeps him interested:angelnot:

Harri so are you Oing now?? I saw that pic that you took and it looked good :thumbup:just make sure you keep all your "bases covered" iykwim

USAwife and Mrs.S how are you girls feeling today?? Any food episodes today? :laugh2: i talked with my friend earlier and shes not doing too good (shes 13 weeks) so hopefully all the nausea time is almost over. 

As for me, im sitting on the computer at work. ill be here until about 9pm (thats when the park closes) i hope i dont have to stay much later than 9:15 lol i want to go home:hissy: i dont want to be here!
at least i have you girls here to keep me busy, im bored


----------



## mammag

That is how they are supposed to work :growlmad: but not quite how they DO work. The blue dye's just suck. I don't believe it for a minute, wish I could go get an FRER!! But I'll be happy tomorrow when my temp drops again that I didn't!!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Icca! How are you feeling today?? 

yeah he is a talker, and he has emailed me today as well, I feel better about it all now than I did a couple of hours ago  I might trial wanabes idea too of spicing things up a bit for him.

What do you do for a living?


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> I'm also going to go on a diet, DH has been oh so subtly pointing out all the gyms in the area, lol, I haven't worked out since February and been stuck in a strange environment with nothing to do, so while all my friends/family members are all "you look great, you look healthy", I know that I have put on a good 25 freaking pounds, lol, and while 145 isn't all that big for 5'6" it's not where I would like to be. So next month will be concentrated on losing 10lbs and sorting out my new place :) I'm so excited!!! :happydance: I'm still scared though that the house people are going to like change their minds or something all of the sudden, which I'm pretty sure they can not do, but with my luck, they will back out :( I'll know everything for sure tomorrow though, that's when we are supposed to sign all the final papers.

That is exciting! I have my fingers crossed it all goes through with no hitches!! I too have hit the gym again to try and lose a bit of weight, its always been a bit of a problem for me so am making sure i have healthy snacks around if I ever feel hungry.


----------



## mammag

I can't help staring at my evil blue dye test :( Those things are just mean. That m'fer came up I mean as soon as the dye ran across, what kind of test DOES that to people!! It's not even cool.


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> I can't help staring at my evil blue dye test :( Those things are just mean. That m'fer came up I mean as soon as the dye ran across, what kind of test DOES that to people!! It's not even cool.

And we are sure its an evil evap? How can these tests still be on the market if they do this? Its horrible to get someones hopes up on that sort of thing if its not true!


----------



## Icca19

Thats because your knocked up!!! lol 
seriously id be jumping for joy if a line showed while it was running through. Iv had evaps and they only show after the dye has ran through and its sat for a min. I have NEVER had a second line while the dye was "actively running" and IF i ever did i would be calling myself prego!! 
When you had your chemical was it the same as this?? 

Waiting2c im an EMT at an indoor water park, ITS FUN! but at times its boring and hot! lol


----------



## waiting2c

Ahh cool, yeah I can imagine gets pretty stinking warm in there if you are not swimming!!

Id agree with you on the HPT for Mammag except I saw a thread in TWW yesterday by a person who had one similar and then got AF ... dont want to give hope if there is a chance of it being evap. Flabbergasts me though that they are allowed to continue to sell if this is the case and it gives coloured lines when you are not. I want more than anything for it to be an actual positive!!


----------



## mammag

TBH? When I had my chemical, the blue dyes were the only tests that showed NO LINE AT ALL!! Lol. I'll go find a pic.


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/neg.jpg

Every single other test had lines at the time I took these, and they were just plain negative.


----------



## Icca19

What does TBH mean? lol 

Mammag are you going to call the HPT people and yell at them??


----------



## mammag

Lol, TBH= To Be Honest :) 

And I fully intend on the calling and the yelling. But I'm waiting till the move next week so we have an address for my pretty free tests to be sent to :)


----------



## MrsStutler

Sheesh Grace, I'd be calling that blue dye flippin positive. If that's an evap...good gravy that's a stellar line. It's waaay darker than the other blue dyes you did before too. I still say you aren't out yet, but for the love of puppies you do need a second car!


----------



## mammag

Lol, IKR? Really I need a 4th one, since we have 3 vehicles already, but DH still always takes MINE!! I shouldn't have sold my little green Kia Rio last winter :(


----------



## waiting2c

Lol, for the love of puppies... hehehehe

Man, I really want you to do another test now Grace!! It is a damn blue as day line!!!


----------



## mammag

Oh, and since we haven't had any TMI on here in a while, my CP is High, Soft and Closed, CM is creamy, and at 12dpo last cycle it took on a metallic smell (AF precursor) which it does not have now. So there's that info for whatever it is worth.


----------



## mammag

If I get up and my temp is high, higher than it was today, I will go buy another test :) But chances are, it will be even lower and then on Friday we will see a drastic plunge.


----------



## mammag

Also, I just took my temp and it's 99.0, but that could be my cold talking.


----------



## Icca19

wow thats pretty high Grace! im keeping my fingers crossed for you. 
If your going to test tomorrow than are you going to save your FMU?? This way you KNOW that its a "good test" and i hope its not another blue dye lol

Speaking of TMI i have a question........
Is it a bad idea to check CM and CP when your in your fertile window?? 
i dont want to mess anything up up there ya know. Plus i can never tell if its my EWCM or if its him. I need to try that wate test LOL 
Im on CD 19 right now (i could O ANY day) and im not OPKing so IDK whats going on.


----------



## mammag

Not bad at all, it's never bad to 'check' as long as you clean your hands well first, but if you are checking during your fertile time, make sure you rinse the soap off of your hands very well because the disinfectant can kill the sperm. Trust me, there's nothing worse on your own clean hand than there is on a penis :)


----------



## mammag

And yeah, I'll save the FMU, if the temps are high only! :) I really wish that test had just been blatantly negative today :( Now it's just driving me crazy.


----------



## Icca19

well i hope your temps stay up and you get your "no questions about it" BFP tomorrow, even though i think today is a BFP :happydance:
At what DPO did you start testing and when did you first start using thise blue dyes?? didnt you already do a FER?? (do you remember page numbers lol)


----------



## waiting2c

I agree with Icca! Hope tomorrow is a definitive answer for you !!

How is work going Icca, much longer to go?


----------



## MrsStutler

Oooh my brother in law just dropped off a CD with his piano compositions on it for the baby! I can't wait until he/she can hear it. My BIL is practically a musical savant, the kid got a keyboard a year ago and he just creates these amazing musical pieces that make you just go...wow...


----------



## Icca19

its going good i have about a half an hour til the park closes and then i can get ready to leave. Since im the EMT im not allowed to go home until everyone is gone. 
Sometimes it sucks cuz the girls want to shower and do their hair and make up after they get out of the water.....and we all know how long it takes us girls to get ready lol The park starts making anouncements at the one hour mark and every 15 min until 9 to let people know that were closing and to start getting their stuff ready to go home BUT no one listens and sometimes i get stuck here longer than id like :growlmad:

If you guys want to check it out look it up on line its called: Splash Lagoon and its in Erie PA


----------



## waiting2c

Oooooh that looks cool!


----------



## Icca19

they are building a wave pool that should be done by the end of Aug. 
when that opens is going to be crazy in here!


----------



## mammag

My dog is kinda creeping me out, she's been standing on the bed just staring me down for the past 10 minutes, and I don't think Timmy is in the well. Lol, she's such a little princess, I think I'm on 'her' pillow.


----------



## mammag

Just read this and it made me sad :( 

"All she wanted to be was a mum." And he believes that things may have turned out very differently if the troubled star, who was laid to rest yesterday, had had a child with her ex-husband Blake Fielder-Civil. "I think if she and Blake had had a child she would still be here today," Alex said. "Once, before she went on stage in Zurich, she told Blake she thought she was pregnant. She was so happy and excited. She sent a girl out to buy two pregnancy tests, but when she did them they came back negative. "She got slated for that gig. People said she was pulling drugs out of her beehive and sniffing them while she was on stage, but she wasn't. "She was actually crying and wiping her nose."

Read more: AMY WINEHOUSE 'JUST WANTED TO BE A MUM' https://www.metrolyrics.com/2011-amy-winehouse-just-wanted-to-be-a-mum-news.html#ixzz1TMJA3FXs
Copied from MetroLyrics.com

Here's the video, she's obviously heartbroken and crying like the guy in the article says. People can be cruel. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ei5w3Gpwdo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## waiting2c

Oh god, that is awful. People are pretty damn cruel aye. Can so understand why she would be upset.


----------



## mammag

IKR?? I totally know she was on drugs and all, but that video and article got to me for obvious reasons.


----------



## waiting2c

:hugs:, completely understandable that it would. To me it doesnt even look like someone taking drugs. I cant think of anything worse than having to fake happiness to a bunch of people directly after finding that out.


----------



## mammag

Those are the days I'm glad I'm a stay at home, going to work the day AF shows and putting on a happy face is akin to torture.


----------



## mammag

Well, I'm wore out girls. Good Night xxxx :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Good night x See you tomorrow.


----------



## wanabeamama

heloooooooooooo were is everyone today?????

I wana see everyones temps :)


----------



## Icca19

Well I'm on my way back from the store....I went and bought some OPKs (DH is still in bed lol) AND it came with a free HPT!! Yey! 

I still haven't Oed yet so maybe I can catch my surge!

I know what you mean, I can't wait to see there temps too lol


----------



## dachsundmom

No temping today...just started spotting; pay that it is CD1, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: dmom im sorry it least somethings happening though on the up side :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

So were you right about what day you Oed on Dmom?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am going with FF for now. I am blaming the Tamoxifen and not using it again.


----------



## mammag

Cd1 :(


----------



## Icca19

I want to show you girls my OPK from this morning, I'm so proud! Lol
Its not a FMU but its still the am (my tests are darker in the am) but this ones super dark, like the test line is darker than the control. Iv NEVER had this happen, not even with a FMU
BUT IT IS A NEW BRAND AND I'M NOT SURE ABOUT THESE TESTS AS I IHAVE NEVER USED THEM BEFORE. THERE THE answer brand from walmart, the 20ok test strips

Mammag I'm going to send it to you

Speaking of testing......are you going to Grace?


----------



## Icca19

Wait! You both started CD1 today???
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Nope, :witch: is here, full force. Temp was high this morning and I was excited, but as soon as I stood up outta bed, bam :( I think it's just high cuz I'm sick still. Temp was 99.3 when I went to bed, so running a low grade fever.


----------



## mammag

Yup, me and Dmom are usually pretty close.


----------



## mammag

ICCA's Opk
https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/Mobile%20Uploads/20110728095723.jpg


----------



## mammag

Look's positive to me!!! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, that looks good!

Grace, I think we should just follow our cycles together, lol. They are pretty spot on each other.


----------



## mammag

IKR?? I don't even need OPK's, I'll just go by when you get your positive! Lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

oh no mammag :hugs: to you too wow the witch is buisy today :(


----------



## Icca19

Lol that's funny and kinda cool how close your two cycles are  even cooler if you two get your BFPs in the same month
I need a cycle buddy. But I'm so irregular it could never work 

So I stood in walmart for like 15 min with the soy in my hand trying to debate if I should buy it or not lol I did not


----------



## Icca19

I hope that's not the test messing with me....anyone see that dark line on the left of the test line?? What's up with that? 

I'm taking another one at 1130ish. I need to get a feel for these tests. I just can't believe its that pos lol


----------



## wanabeamama

wow icca that looks pretty good to me' was that fmu? i would just confirm with an afternoon testing but :wohoo:


----------



## wanabeamama

haha i just noticed that i always have a dip on cd7 and the same rise on cd8 lol


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## Icca19

Yeah I'm going to test again (iv been waiting to for days) I want to go test now but its too soon

Were susposed to be going to an amusement park today at noon but its been raining all night and today its just crapy out so idk if were going

If we do end up going I'm testing right before we leave around noon 
But if we don't go then I will wait til later....or as long as I can lol
Even if we do end up going I'm just going to test again when we get back home tonight haha just cuz I can. 
Shhhh DH doesn't know I got the OPKs


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, will DH get upset when if he finds out you bought tests?


----------



## Icca19

No not at all.....well maybe a little lol but he knew it was going to happen eventually, iv been hinting for the last few dayss that I was going to. 

So I have a "problem": DH got a new haircut and I can't stop looking at him, I feel like a teenagerthe way I keep oggooling him lol
I really want to do the best we can at TTC but he's making it hard walking around here all cute. I even threw a little hissy fit last night cuz he wouldn't DTD with me lol he was SO pressed on sticking to the every other day thing .....bless his heart


----------



## MrsStutler

Awww, that's great Icca! With that OPK looking so nice I'd say you're good to go:happydance:

Mammag and Dmom~:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I think we should start a petition to ban all blue dye tests! Those were eeeeeevil!:growlmad:

We went out to a bar to celebrate our friend finally serving his wife with divorce papers last night. [on a side note: Normally I am all for working things out...but this chick was the queen of crazy and the marriage should never have happened in the first place. We are all happy to actually have our friend back, it was a very good thing] Thankfully we went to a nice, not very crowed bar and the bartender was super sweet and made me a really tasty virgin strawberry banana drink thing, and just gave it to me for free. We didn't get home until midnight, but it was a ton of fun for sure. Although this morning I feel like I was drinking just as much as everybody else there! I thought it had gone away but it looks like the sickness was just taking a vacation. Uhg...


----------



## Icca19

Well I took another test and its still + yey!
I'm going to take another one tonight just to be sure but I'm pos its + lol I'm having O pains too! 

:hugs: sorry to hear your back feeling nausea today mrs.s, hope that goes away soon


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: dmom and Mammag - your tests were crappy, I think some serious complaints need to be raised!!!! :( 

Xxx


----------



## mammag

Well girls, just finished everything up on the new place!! Our move in date is Wednesday!!!!! :) I'm so excited. Going to go pick out carpet and stuff now so we can have it installed first thing!! I'm so excited!!!! :) And hopefully with the :witch: showing today, she will be GONE by then and I won't have to move while she's here.


----------



## harri

Yay! How exciting!! :happydance: 

That will be great to take your mind off ttc!! Xx


----------



## mammag

I know!! I can't wait!!!! :) No temping, No OPK's, no cervix checking, a month off is just what the doctor ordered :) Maybe I'll prove all those know-it-all's right and get pregnant the one month I'm not trying to.


----------



## harri

Lol I hope you do prove the know it alls right! 

Even if they do piss me off sometimes :haha: xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Good job Grace!


----------



## mammag

But have no fear, if it were to happen, I will never give my own advice and say "just relax, it will happen" lol, never.


----------



## harri

Hahaha good, I would have to hunt you down if you did :rofl: x


----------



## mammag

I would hunt me down with you :gun:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hell, I can only get a sticky pregnancy on the pill apparently, lol


----------



## mammag

That's what I'm screaming, birth control, divorces, moving in with parents, crack; we'll be pregnant in a week, with triplets :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> That's what I'm screaming, birth control, divorces, moving in with parents, crack; we'll be pregnant in a week, with triplets :)

Perfect!


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: yey Grace that's awesome, maybe you'll be planning too decorate a nursery soon too


----------



## Icca19

So how does the water test thingy work??


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all! Mammag and Dmom - :hugs: so sorry AF got you both. Sucks. 

Mammag - congrats on the house, that is awesome news, and will be very exciting times for you to decorate 

That OPK looks + as Icca, wonder what you will be up to tonight huh 

I just got my package of OPKs and HPTs in the mail today, now that i have them i really want to POAS but think it might be futile lol.


----------



## harri

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> That's what I'm screaming, birth control, divorces, moving in with parents, crack; we'll be pregnant in a week, with triplets :)
> 
> Perfect!Click to expand...

:rofl: I'm in, lol!


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> That's what I'm screaming, birth control, divorces, moving in with parents, crack; we'll be pregnant in a week, with triplets :)
> 
> Perfect!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I'm in, lol!Click to expand...

Great!! And since crack and my mom go together, I'll kill two birds with one stone :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Icca19

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Icca19

Well I just got off the phone with my very prego sister and she tells me that her BFF is prego too! 
But here's the kicker! She's only been dating this guy for like 2 and a half, 3 weeks (slept with him on the first date) and just found out she is prego this morning......wtf??
Oh did I mention she just had a kid not too long ago (by another guy) and this new "baby daddy" is a piece of crap woman abuser

I'm so angry .....and sad


----------



## mammag

Find out what kind of water she is drinking, and get me some...


----------



## Icca19

Lol ill ship some to everyone if I could get my hands on something like that.....over seas and international shipping first class


----------



## waiting2c

OPK question.... I couldnt resist and did one... it has two lines, the control line is dark and the test line a lot fainter. Does that mean I am stil waiting to ovulate?


----------



## Icca19

Yeah maybe acouple days 

I always have a second line, how dark it is shows where I'm at in my cycle. 
I had mammag post one earlier, that was my darkest one EVER but I did use a new brand this time so idk I'm going to keep on testing (which I just did again at 330 pm) lol I think its still pos, not as dark as this mornings though

How long did you hold off on the bathroom use?? 
Can you take a pic and post it??


----------



## waiting2c

I have taken a pic of it, but not sure how to upload it, will go see if I can find instructions somewhere.


----------



## waiting2c

Trying this, hope it works... this is my first ever pic post...


----------



## waiting2c

Ummm nope. dunno then


----------



## MrsStutler

waiting2c said:


> Ummm nope. dunno then

When you go to post just scroll down past the text box a bit and you'll see a button that says "manage attachments" and you can use that to attach pictures:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2c

Ahhhh thanks Mrs S! This time round perhaps then.....
 



Attached Files:







036.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Icca19

Aww that looks close waiting2c! A few days to go


----------



## waiting2c

Im an addict already adn I only just got them lol... I held my pee for 2.5 hours and did another and there is only one line on it ... does that mean it happened yesterday? Or something else..?


----------



## MrsStutler

Looking good waiting! I'm not sure what to make of the only one line thing...:huh: 


I need to learn some patience or else things are going to get crazy round here...:haha: I just made our appointment with the scan place in Las Vegas to do a gender check on September 9th! It's only $65 and they guarantee it, I just hope they can see what they need to...I NEED to know (I sound like a crack addict when I say that) Considering my last u/s cost us $108 I'm calling $65 a bargain! Although I'm not factoring in the money in gas (3hrs away)...and the fact that we will probably go to Babies R Us after and max out a few credit cards:haha:


----------



## mammag

MrsStutler said:


> Looking good waiting! I'm not sure what to make of the only one line thing...:huh:
> 
> 
> I need to learn some patience or else things are going to get crazy round here...:haha: I just made our appointment with the scan place in Las Vegas to do a gender check on September 9th! It's only $65 and they guarantee it, I just hope they can see what they need to...I NEED to know (I sound like a crack addict when I say that) Considering my last u/s cost us $108 I'm calling $65 a bargain! Although I'm not factoring in the money in gas (3hrs away)...and the fact that we will probably go to Babies R Us after and max out a few credit cards:haha:

I'm telling ya, it's a boy :) I'm good at these things! Can't wait to see pics!! I'm officially living vicariously through your pregnancy!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Lol Mrs S - you are so cute with all this stuff, it makes me smile. How exciting!


----------



## mammag

Ok girls, I know this is a bit TMI, but my AF is like nothing I've ever seen before, it's so brown that it is almost black? I have never had anything like that before ever. I asked Dr. Google already and it says it's common at the end of a period because the blood is old or something, but it's my 1st day on. It's deffo an AF, I'm cramping like crazy and it's a full flow, it's just the weirdest black color? And I feel sick, as I'm sitting here I'm swallowing back vomit. IDK, I'm scared I have an infection or something, hence the fever (starting last night) and AF starting early?


----------



## waiting2c

Can you call the doctors mammag? It sounds like something is not right.


----------



## mammag

Yup, in the morning, and the good thing is, now that we are in Ohio I can call my regular OB! Which makes me excited, but I don't wanna go rack up another bill for nothing. I was hoping you guys would say it's happened to you before or something, lol. I don't think it's a chemical or anything either, it doesn't hurt enough, not like my others anyway.


----------



## momof2babies

wait till tomorrow if the fever isn't gone then call


----------



## waiting2c

Hopefully one of the others will have an idea for you!


----------



## momof2babies

today I am 13 dpo and I thought I was out on monday as I started spotting but the spotting stopped yesterday so IDK I took a test yesterday and it was bfn has anyone been in the same situation and got a bfp


----------



## Icca19

Honestly you could have missed it....then again you might have not.

How long are your cycles in general?


----------



## mammag

momof2babies said:


> today I am 13 dpo and I thought I was out on monday as I started spotting but the spotting stopped yesterday so IDK I took a test yesterday and it was bfn has anyone been in the same situation and got a bfp

I'm not sure hun, are you very sure of your O day? If you are and the spotting was implantation, then the day after the implantation spotting, when you took the test, was probably too early for it to show up.


----------



## Icca19

Just incase there's any confusion that's for waiting lol


----------



## momof2babies

af was due yesterday but I o'd on the 15th


----------



## momof2babies

the only reason I am confused is cause the bleeding was super light like 1 tampon a day the only other time I have ever spotted this light was when I was prego with ds


----------



## mammag

Icca19 said:


> Just incase there's any confusion that's for waiting lol

Lol, I was totally confused :wacko:


----------



## waiting2c

Icca19 said:


> Honestly you could have missed it....then again you might have not.
> 
> How long are your cycles in general?

Been a bit hit and miss past few months, had 2 @ 28 days, 1 @ 42 days, 1 @ 29 days and then [email protected] 32 days. I based my ticker on last months 32 days one.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, you need a doctor.


----------



## Icca19

I agree grace, I hope everything is alright but you should be checked out
Honestly tomorrow will only tell

Waiting2c that sounds so farmilliar, I try to base my next cycle off the last one but it never works out. I swear something new happens every cycle. Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, why are you here? Shouldn't you be having sex tonight? Unless this is cyber afterglow, lol.


----------



## MrsStutler

Grace, that doesn't sound quite right. Usually it is dark because it's old blood, like dr. google said but at the start of af doesn't make much sense. I'm at a loss on this one:shrug: 
I think you're right about boy, I had been having a TON of baby girl dreams then all of a sudden the other night I had a very specific dream where I even called the baby by the boy name we picked. It was weird, none of the girl dreams were so specific. I am also constantly slipping by saying "he" instead of just "baby". Whatever the little monster ends up being I know he is stubborn! I still haven't been able to get his heartbeat, little bugger is hiding pretty well. I think I caught a quick snippet of it tonight but couldn't get it back so I imagine he is just moving around, I'm sure he's pissed off at me for all the poking and prodding. I'm trying to be good and not use the thing every day but man it's hard when it's just sitting there!

Something kind of cool: my grandma (only remaining grandparent) is going to the gender scan with us and this will be the very first time she has ever seen a baby on ultrasound! She was so amazed, and emotional when we showed her the video we took, and you really couldn't see anything on that.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Hell, I can only get a sticky pregnancy on the pill apparently, lol

theres anouther reason for meto use bc from 8dpo till after my hol :hehe:


----------



## harri

How are you today? Any sign of ov? Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

i dont know what the hell is up with me today me n oh had "words" last night that ended up with me in tears n today i feel so low i just dont know what to do to make him happy at the minuit :(
i havnt done any opk's yet i have 1 opk to use so i will do it tomorrow but i just feel like im wasting my time this month we havnt bd once since af and after last night i cant see it happening any time soon maby i should have a break this cycle i go to barbados in 2 weeks so i might as well just leave it this month sorry to be on a downer again i just feel so sad at the min :'(

any sighn of o for you yet harri? Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Maybe the pill for you vacation is a good idea...


----------



## dachsundmom

This morning. No spotting, a positive OPK and a BFN?:wacko:


----------



## Icca19

Good morning girls 

Well no BDing for me last night....were saving it for tonight
I got another +OPK this morning and I def have EWCM and CP is looking good (I'm so excited!) Lol

Dmom why the OPK so soon??
Speaking of OPKs....Harri did you O yet??
Wannabe :hugs: I'm sorry you had a crapy night, I hope everything gets better soon. That vacation will do wonders !


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Icca! You are showing such restraint, lol.

The OPK has me very confused, lol. I should be on the end of AF right now.


----------



## Icca19

Have you actually started your period? (Like full flow) or are you spotting?
I'm confused too lol


----------



## Icca19

and that's all DH lol if it was up to me we would have DTD last night and this morning lol


----------



## dachsundmom

No spotting and no AF; the only reason I thought I was spotting yesterday was bc I checked my CM and it had some pink, lol.


----------



## Icca19

Ohhhh I see


----------



## Icca19

So now what??


----------



## dachsundmom

I have no idea, lol


----------



## Icca19

Was today the day for AF to show??


----------



## dachsundmom

No, she should have shown on the 26th...at the latest.


----------



## Icca19

What? Well then that's def weird! That's late for you uh?

Is mammag full flow too? I know two are like clock work lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I think she is...


----------



## Icca19

Well idk....your not out until the witch arrives and stays a while


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> i dont know what the hell is up with me today me n oh had "words" last night that ended up with me in tears n today i feel so low i just dont know what to do to make him happy at the minuit :(
> i havnt done any opk's yet i have 1 opk to use so i will do it tomorrow but i just feel like im wasting my time this month we havnt bd once since af and after last night i cant see it happening any time soon maby i should have a break this cycle i go to barbados in 2 weeks so i might as well just leave it this month sorry to be on a downer again i just feel so sad at the min :'(
> 
> any sighn of o for you yet harri? Xx

:hugs: :hugs: I Hope you feel better soon, I think you need this holiday! 
I have loads of cramps today, hoping to get a positive opk soon! X


----------



## harri

Icca19 - I'm getting dark opks but not yet positive! You sound like you have a good plan going! :)

Dmom - this is so strange, when were you spotting? Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Yesterday and I feel like I do before AF, lol


----------



## harri

I wonder what's going on!? 

Have you done the q-tip test? Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you mean stick it up there? lol


----------



## harri

Apparently ladies stick one up there if af is due and hasn't arrived and if it is red she's on the way lol. I'm not sure if it works x


----------



## dachsundmom

I might pass on that one, lol. With my luck, fuzz will get stuck up there.


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> I might pass on that one, lol. With my luck, fuzz will get stuck up there.

:rofl:I can imagine going to the doctor..."Doc, I think I have some fuzz stuck up my who-ha."
I'm not sure what to make of af being a no show :shrug: who knows I guess we just have to wait:growlmad: I hate waiting.

I'm one grumpy hormonal woman this morning...this is going to be a very long day.


----------



## dachsundmom

Did you take it out on your DH?


----------



## harri

Lol I've never dared do it either! 

Mrs S - loving that your siggy has changed! Green olive woop woop! :) 

Can you tell I'm in a woooooo woooo it's Friday mode?! Lol xx


----------



## Icca19

Harri do you have a pic to post from today??
Dmom yeah waiting sucks, the TWW sucks when it turns into the TWW. (Three week wait lol)
Mrs.S I totally feel you on the hormonal side of things, I may not be prego but people beware I'm moody today lol

So my CM was no questions about it EWCM but now this afternoon its creamy.....can it change that quick?? And if so does that mean my fertile window is over?? Did I miss it??
I'm a little nervous now
But the OPKs are still +MM


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, if that temp goes up again tomorrow, I think you might have OV


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> Did you take it out on your DH?

No, I kept from ripping his head off...but just barely. He knows I'm mad at him, he just doesn't know why, yet. Sometimes he is just such a guy.:growlmad:


----------



## Icca19

I hope I catch this eggy! I'm starting to get worried we missed our chance this cycle
My boob hurts (just the left one lol) its a progesterone sign....right? Which means I already Oed?


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Did you take it out on your DH?
> 
> No, I kept from ripping his head off...but just barely. He knows I'm mad at him, he just doesn't know why, yet. Sometimes he is just such a guy.:growlmad:Click to expand...

Do tell? lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> I hope I catch this eggy! I'm starting to get worried we missed our chance this cycle
> My boob hurts (just the left one lol) its a progesterone sign....right? Which means I already Oed?

I think you did, TBH


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/34d23b90.jpg

Its dried so need to pee on another! I am having cramps and I've started spotting?! Apparently it can be a drop in oestrogen before ov? Who knows! 

I will prob end up getting af now lol x


----------



## dachsundmom

Let's see another harri!


----------



## MrsStutler

He's just been a pain, when it comes to sex especially. I felt kinda crummy since I have been ignoring him for a few days, so I made the effort to get all in the mood and spoil him last night with a BJ, his favorite. He was happy, but then this morning I get woken up by a nice back rub...which is always just a rouse...all he wanted was to have sex and I was not in a good mood after being woken up in the middle of the night by his stupid cat, and terribly bad dreams. Lately it just always feels like it's only about him, only about what he wants and if he gets that then he is happy and I don't need anything. Yesterday I bought myself some roses just because I thought I deserved some nice pretty flowers, and I know pigs will fly and hell will freeze over before I get anything like that from him. I'm so sick of pouring myself over him and I get nothing. Although the other night whilst he was hammered off his ass he told me how amazing and wonderful I am...I take whatever I get. Uhg, men.


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/5758e601.jpg

This is with fresh pee and I held for 1 hour. I'm cramping on my left x


----------



## dachsundmom

harri- go have sex!

Kayla- that was very generous of you to give the man the pity BJ, but next time I would vomit on him and use pregnancy as the excuse, lol. I make the joke that the only time DH will get me flowers will be for my funeral; if bought them for me while I was around to see them, then I would expect flowers more often, lol.

If this issue is an old one then tell him you are knocked up and to stuff it...if it is recent, I would say he is nervous about being a dad and this is the man way of dealing with it...bc actually speaking would be too easy. :hugs:


----------



## harri

I did what I was told! Go sperm go, find the egg !! :rofl: x


----------



## harri

Wow just realised that was some quick sex ! Under half an hour lol! My legs are up the wall as we speak! X


----------



## harri

P.s. Am I classing my opk as positive? Xx


----------



## Icca19

if your spotting could it be implantation bleeding harri?? (Just saying lol) didn't you have some + opks a while back? 

Mrs.s I'm sorry things aren't looking up at the moment. I too give the pitty BJ and almost every time I wish I wouldn't have lol more cuz I don't ever get the favor returned so I'm a bit grumpy :growlmad: 
But men will be men and sometimes just that is enough to piss us off, right ladies?!


----------



## Icca19

:rofl: nice! Good job harri! 

I tried to get my DH in the bedroom a little bit ago and he wasn't having none of it....still wants to "save it" lol


----------



## harri

We're doing every other day so DH had to push me away last night when I was like a dog on heat :rofl: 

Xxx


----------



## Icca19

Lol did you see my post about my DHs hair cut? Iv been like a teenager lately.


----------



## wanabeamama

doesnt look like there will be any action for me this month were still not talking :(

go harri got my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> doesnt look like there will be any action for me this month were still not talking :(
> 
> go harri got my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: what's going on?


----------



## harri

You are deffo ovulating lol I have been pinching DH's bum like a mad woman! Lol

Aww Laura I hope you sort things out! You have another 2 days before ov, I say go for make up sex ! :hugs: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

ok i just got home and it looks like my day just got better i have had a letter for my referal to the FS i have a choice of hospitals and can book an appointment at my own convenience wow that was quick :)
oh is being ok now i think fx

dmom we had a few "words" last night oh was telling me i cant do anything right and i dont understand him and his feelings same old shit really just dont know what to do when he is like that i know he is stressed out worrying about his dad but why does he have to use me as a punch bag (so to speak) 
he is off work for school hols at the minuit and im at my buisyest at work and hes complaing cos i didnt bring this and that home or phone this person or the other im trying my best but im just so tired tring to keep ontop of everything i know i have a bad memory but he is saying its ruining the relationship ugh


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Hi girls!! 
Dmom, I have NO idea what is going on? The positive OPK and lack of spotting? I'm not sure, I think a blood test would be a good idea though. 

Icca, I think FF will put your crosshairs as yesterday, and your chart looks really good!!

Harri, that last OPK looks + to me!! Looks like the soy may have done it's job!! I hear stories of lots of women who bleed when they finally ovulate after a long cycle.

Wanabe, what guy can turn down a little angry make up :sex:? :haha:

I'm doing good, called my doctor, nurse finally called me back, said everything sounded fine, as long as I wasn't filling more than a tampon/pad an hour blah blah blah. I have a wicked migraine, started last night, was still there when I woke up, really sucks.
Told DH I wanted to take a break and he got upset with me, then brought home a package of OPK's, cuz he thinks I won't be able to resist peeing on them, but he'll get over it, it's only a month.


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

:(


----------



## harri

Aww bless him! He will get over it, it will go faster than you think! 
Its nearly 3 months since I last ovulated - that's flown by! 

Hope your head gets better :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

So you like my new pic, I dig it out of my gallery. Its my most favoritest picture of all times!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, you look so serious, lol.


----------



## MrsStutler

I loved the pic Icca, Dmom is right you look so serious!:haha:

I got my house nice and clean, although the floors still look terrible thanks to our vacuum still being at the shop:growlmad: ya know when you fork out $500 for a vacuum you kind of expect it to work for more than 2 years. At least it's under warranty. I haven't cleaned the house like this in almost a year, feels good. I still need to bathe the dogs though, I think one of them might be growing mold.:haha:


So I just HAD to buy these cute little bunny/bear (I'm not sure) slippers at the store the other day...if it turns out to be a boy I will have to cut the pink ribbons off but I couldn't not buy them! I think DH is thanking his lucky stars we don't have a "baby stuff" store here like Babies R Us or something.
 



Attached Files:







CUTE.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Icca19

Lol yeah I know I do but I still like it for some reason
I changed my pic for a little bit to show off my super awesome OPKs! Lol

Mrs.S I ALWAYS get the warrenty on anything that I buy....esp since I have kids lol but yeah for some reason the vacumes always seem to be a piece of junk....no matter the price. Iv been through SO many. I blame it on the vacume but it might be my OCD and the fact that there always in use lol  

so I took another OPK like 20 min ago and its neg. So I guess I'm going to be DPO status here soon! Oh boy! Let the waiting begin! Lol

Speaking of the tww how are you doing Dmom? Any sign of that nasty witch??


----------



## MrsStutler

Icca~ those OPKs are awesome:thumbup: It's one of the Dyson vacuums and I love the thing since it actually picks up all the dog/cat hair but I guess 3 dogs and 2 cats was too much for it:haha:

Dmom~ Any broomstick sightings? :witch:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe, I'll let you know in the morning!

Kayla, I swear you were not blonde in your other avatar pic...lol


----------



## Icca19

Yeah wss I thought your last pic had dark hair lol


----------



## harri

This confused me too :) :) that's easily done though ! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

harri, you are up late!


----------



## harri

Yeah its 1:40am. 

We were out with friends and I was driving so now I'm wide awake! :)

X


----------



## Icca19

Its only 845pm here
What time is it for you girls?


----------



## Icca19

Wow I'm like dead at 130am lol

What about you dmom


----------



## Icca19

I'm not getting any sleep tonight!! Were going to the water park/ amusement park in the am! 
It puts my indoor water park to shame the one were going to tomorrow. 
Its called waldameer its in erie pa
Its been around FOREVER! Has one of the oldest wooden rollercoaster in the us!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

It's only 747 p.m. here.....Just finished cleaning up after dinner and now starting to settle down....


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, I am in the same time zone that you are and by 1:40, I will be asleep...since I wake up every morning about 5, lol. I have never been one to sleep in; I am a total morning person, lol


----------



## harri

I am also a morning person! :) hate late nights! Tonight is the exception, DH isn't feeling very well! A few to many beers I suspect! I have a pamper day at a spa tomorrow and a wedding reception in the evening so best get some sleep!!! 

Xxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Holy crow...I'm dead to the world by 10pm now:haha: I used to be a night owl but not anymore!

It is 6pm here, and it's currently 111*F. Just got in from picking up all the doggie poop from the backyard, it was terrible. I filled up an entire trash bag! I'd guess it weighed at least 20lbs. DH has been saying he will do it forever, but never does and it's been about 5 months since we last did it. Poor dogs...and our poor neighbors. I've been dying to get a poop pick up service so a guy comes by every month and does it but nooooo....that's ridiculous. I suppose 5 months worth of dog crap isn't ridiculous. Uhg...men.


----------



## Icca19

I try to be a morning person lol
Today I got up and made potatos (red withchopped onions and peppers in them) and sausage (which we only had the ground kind so I hand rolled them into little links) and I made creaps (we just put jam inside them with sugar on top) and scrambled eggs of course (with shredded cheddar in them). 
Can you tell I was hungery lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Goodness Icca, you cooked all of that this morning? That's like a week's worth in my house, lol


----------



## MrsStutler

Wow Icca, can you come cook breakfast at my house! My breakfasts look pathetic compared to that! I've never been able to make a crepe to save my life, my French teacher was ashamed of me. I am sooo not a morning person.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I am definately a morning person....don't want to be but no matter how hard I try to stay in bed I just can't....I do love to sleep so I am so not a night person lol


----------



## Icca19

I wish I was a night person. Sometimes I just dobt sleep at all plus I'm such a light sleeper, any little noise gets me up and then keeps me up. Its terrible, poor DH he gets the crapy end of it too :-(


----------



## wanabeamama

i booked my appointment with the fertility specialist for 31st august :happydance: not sure how OH will feel about coming with me he is a very private person lol 
im not sure what to expect my doc said they wont need to doo the bloods now cos they have already been done and i have already had my tubes and everything checked si i have no idea what is next?

how is everyone today 
dmom is the witch here yet?
Harri you havnt updated your chart so i cant see if you ovulated tut tut lol


----------



## Icca19

:happydance:yey wannabe that's exciting!


----------



## dachsundmom

Great news Laura!

CD1! Finally, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

dmom so you got full flow? At least you can moove on :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: sorry Dmom


----------



## harri

Aww dmom no more limbo :) :hugs:

Laura - great news about FS, i think the first thing would be a SA but not sure after that! 

My temp is the same and my opk is still positive, I'm not worried just yet :) just need to jump DH again before we go to a wedding this evening! :) fx'd he is willing :) 

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

yey i just told OH that he has to come to the appointment with me and he was fine with that :happydance:
harri fx you actually ov this time, my doc has told him to go for the SA before the FS appointment just to save time so i need to get him to do that next week,
wow i feel so lucky that its all moving along so quickly i love my doctor :)


----------



## Icca19

Wannabe my docs rules is that we have to ttcfor a year with no success before he goes theFS way. Once you reach that year mark they usually put more effort into getting you prego.....any time before that year they just don't care lol well my doc at least
That's good to have that SA out of the way, this way they can discuss the results at the appointment! No more waiting! :happydance: yey! 

Harri I hope you catch that eggy! Your cycle is super long! Id be ripping my hair out lol 
I hope that soy did the trick!


----------



## harri

That's really good :) yay!!! :) 

I hope I do too! We shall see how the next couple of days play out :) 

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> Wannabe my docs rules is that we have to ttcfor a year with no success before he goes theFS way. Once you reach that year mark they usually put more effort into getting you prego.....any time before that year they just don't care lol well my doc at least
> That's good to have that SA out of the way, this way they can discuss the results at the appointment! No more waiting! :happydance: yey!
> 
> Harri I hope you catch that eggy! Your cycle is super long! Id be ripping my hair out lol
> I hope that soy did the trick!

we also have the 12 month rule here too, we are on month 15 of ttc they expected me to be pg within 3 months of my lap in feb but it didnt happen so now they want me pg asap so i dont have to have another lap to remove the endo again :(


----------



## wanabeamama

::shipw:where is everyone im board :juggle:


----------



## dachsundmom

I just got home. I think it is amazing that you girls in the UK can call a doctor on a Saturday, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

haha i booked online my doctor sent me a letter with log in details and when i loged in it had all my info there and a choice of appointments lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

We just got home. Went and done some more school shopping and I picked up some maternity jeans and capris..:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

When do you kids go back? Mine doesn't go until 8/25 or so.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

8/15 is when we start...not too much longer...


----------



## dachsundmom

DD is at band camp until Sunday; she's having fun but very much missing air conditioning, lol. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> DD is at band camp until Sunday; she's having fun but very much missing air conditioning, lol.
> 
> How are you feeling?

I bet she is...:haha:

How am I feeling? Fat...:haha: No seriously...I feel great. How is CD1 going?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

This is the worst cycle I have every had. I don't ever remember bleeding like this before.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

This is all very odd...I'm sorry that you are dealing with it all.:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I will never take these meds again, lol.


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls how is everyone? I just got back from the amusement park.....I am so tired! Lol but it was so much fun!! The kids had a blast. My son has NO FEAr for rides, hell go on whatever, it kinda scares me lol but boys will be boys. 

So if I get another high temp tomorrow ill have crosshairs! ......right??


----------



## Icca19

Dmom I'm sorry your not feeling well :hugs: 
Are you filling more than a pad an hour??

Wannabe did you use that :;{ yet??

Yey for maternity shopping! USAwife Yey for shopping! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

One more day Icca!


----------



## Icca19

:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

i peed
 



Attached Files:







Opk today.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 1


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> i peed

WOO HOO!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

dmom how are you feeling today?? :hugs:
icca im waiting to see if you got your crosshairs?
Harri did you O yet??


----------



## wanabeamama

mer how is your seed doing? Yey to the maternity shopping when do you get to see the doc?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> mer how is your seed doing? Yey to the maternity shopping when do you get to see the doc?

We are both well. Dh and I actually had sex for the second time since my :bfp: and I was so paranoid but all went well. All is well though other than bloating and still having the food aversions. Nothing I can't handle for sure.
It's always fun to go shopping...although it seems all of a sudden they don't have much here in the way of maternity clothes...I did mange to get a pair of jeans and a pair of capris...all the shirts I looked at were shit. 
I go to the doctor on 9 August...not too much longer now. Kinda wish dh could go with me but it's all good.

How are you? Loving that smiley this morning!!! You may not need that FS appointment after all.:thumbup:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

haha I just realized that you said "seed" and my ticker changed to "appleseed" today!!! :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

hehe lil seed :rofl: wow 9th of august isnt long at all, will they do an ultrasound?
It would be nice if i didnt need the FS appointment as it will be OH's birthday a couple of days after :)
i was reading up last night to find out the most likely treatment for me having the endo and its IUI not sure how we would cope with that OH really can not produce with just a hand job especially under pressure lol also finding time when we can both go will be very difficult as he is a teacher and cant just book time of work, luckily its still school holidays when we have our first appointment but after that i have no idea lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls!

Laura, if you go IUI, make sure NHS includes sperm washing or pay for that part yourself.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> hehe lil seed :rofl: wow 9th of august isnt long at all, will they do an ultrasound?
> It would be nice if i didnt need the FS appointment as it will be OH's birthday a couple of days after :)
> i was reading up last night to find out the most likely treatment for me having the endo and its IUI not sure how we would cope with that OH really can not produce with just a hand job especially under pressure lol also finding time when we can both go will be very difficult as he is a teacher and cant just book time of work, luckily its still school holidays when we have our first appointment but after that i have no idea lol

My OB usually does an U/S to date the pregnancy at the first appointment so I am pretty sure he will. I will demand it otherwise! I can be very persistent lol

I really hope that you don't have to use the FS but if you do I hope that everything goes well.:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, did you find taking soy at night made your morning temps run any higher? I am afraid of overnight hot flashes, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning girls!
> 
> Laura, if you go IUI, make sure NHS includes sperm washing or pay for that part yourself.

it does as it wouldnt work without it so it would be a waste of time and money 
dmom how are you feeling today?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer, did you find taking soy at night made your morning temps run any higher? I am afraid of overnight hot flashes, lol

TBH not really...but then again I temped vaginally. It is just more accurate that way. I didn't get the hot flashes until I was pregnant.


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Good morning girls!
> 
> Laura, if you go IUI, make sure NHS includes sperm washing or pay for that part yourself.
> 
> it does as it wouldnt work without it so it would be a waste of time and money
> dmom how are you feeling today?Click to expand...

I am ok, just working out the soy schedule, lol.

In the States, bc we pay for most fertility out of pocket, we are given the choice of washing the sperm...I wouldn't try it without doing it.


----------



## Icca19

Good morning ladies how is everyone? 

I got my crosshairs today! Yey! Let the waiting games begin! Lol
I have a good feeling about this month 
:dust:
Wannabe I'm loving the smiley face, its right on time, right? 
Dmom are you going to take soy this cycle?? I'm thinking about trying it if nothing happens this cycle. We can be soy buddies! 
USAwife I love your new ticker....mrs.s has one tooo. I think there the cutes thing!


----------



## dachsundmom

Soy starts tonight and yay on the xhairs!!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Soy starts tonight and yay on the xhairs!!!!!

yey for the soy :happydance: i have everything crossed for you dmom


----------



## Icca19

Yeah that seemed to help USAwife and mammag had a super good surge! 
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## dachsundmom

I cannot have another 18LP, lol.


----------



## Icca19

Why not? Longer LPs are better than shorter ones!!......or so iv read lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it's too long, lol. I am ok around 14-15; after that...what's the point, lol


----------



## Icca19

:rofl: a BFP hopefully at that point!


----------



## MrsStutler

Icca~yay for crosshairs :happydance:

Wannabe~That's great news about the doc Wannabe, got my Fxd that they make it their number one mission to get you knocked up!:thumbup:

Meredith~Glad you had fun shopping, I've been trying to stay out of our Motherhood Maternity store but I'm down to two pairs of shorts I can wear already!:dohh: I saw a shirt I really want online, it says "we hope it's a pony". DH thought that was hilarious. Yay for still feeling good too! I hope you don't get any of the yucky symptoms.

I was sick as a dog Friday night, it was not a pretty sight. I think I caught a little virus or something. Feeling better now though!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> Icca~yay for crosshairs :happydance:
> 
> Wannabe~That's great news about the doc Wannabe, got my Fxd that they make it their number one mission to get you knocked up!:thumbup:
> 
> Meredith~Glad you had fun shopping, I've been trying to stay out of our Motherhood Maternity store but I'm down to two pairs of shorts I can wear already!:dohh: I saw a shirt I really want online, it says "we hope it's a pony". DH thought that was hilarious. Yay for still feeling good too! I hope you don't get any of the yucky symptoms.
> 
> I was sick as a dog Friday night, it was not a pretty sight. I think I caught a little virus or something. Feeling better now though!

Oh wow! Where did you see that shirt? That's hilarious! We are those kind of people...:haha:


----------



## mammag

Hi guys!! :) Wanted to check in and say Hello :) I decided to go ahead and take Soy again this month, CD3-7, I'm not doing anything else, but taking vitamins a few nights out of the month won't make me obsessive :) Only two more days before we move into the house!! https://everydayinteriorcom.ipage.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/woven_carpet_monotone1.jpg

This is the carpet I picked, I know it's plain; but the color reminds of home for some reason :) I miss you guys :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

We miss you too Grace!


----------



## Icca19

Lol love the shirt Mrs.S! 
Aww I can't wait to baby shop....for me and the little one 

Mammag that carpet looks like sand!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, what did you cook this morning? lol


----------



## Icca19

Nothing lol DH cooked!


----------



## dachsundmom

What did he cook? Mine does pancakes on Sunday, lol.


----------



## Icca19

He made oatmeal (from scratch) and the kids had cereal too
Nothing big today we were tired from yesterday lol


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all!! I hope you are all having a great weekend! I am back at work today (stink one aye). 

Dmom - GL with the soy this month, have my fingers crossed for you!
Mer - Yay for shopping, that would be so exciting.
Wanabe - Woohoo that you got your smiley already! Thats awesome
Harri - How you doing, have you O'd yet?
Icca - Fantastic that you have crosshairs and know where things are at, now to wait huh!
Mammag - I like the carpet 

As for me, I have spent the weekend not feeling great, going to have to ring doctors today and see if they have my results cos I cant keep on like this, its been nearly a week now and I am really uncomfortable. I have no idea if I have o'd and if I havent yet then we will definitely miss it as I am in no state to BD :-(


----------



## Icca19

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracy, I think you OV yesterday/today....


----------



## waiting2c

Yeah to be honest I think I may have done too... sigh, ah well, only another 6 ish weeks till im back in that position.


----------



## dachsundmom

Why hasn't your doc helped you yet?


----------



## MrsStutler

https://www.cafepress.com/+womens-maternity <That's where I saw the pony shirt. There are a ton of other ones I want but I think I am going to buy some blank shirts and just make my own since they are so dang expensive!

Almost time for me to go home! :happydance: I really despise working on Sunday...it's been so unbelievably slow today.


----------



## waiting2c

apparently they have to wait for the results? I got given some cream that would work if it was thrush, but that didnt help so Im guessing it wasnt.... will call them this morn and see if they ahve results.


----------



## waiting2c

Ok, so I rang, results are back, negative. Nothing at all showed up on them. They say to just keep using cream for a few more days and then go back if still not cleared up. Seems like a cop out to me.


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls where's everyone at tonight??


----------



## dachsundmom

I think everyone is busy bleeding or getting some, lol.


----------



## Icca19

Lol I'm bored in this ttw and trying not to symptom spot 
Getting a little sleepy although it is 1030 lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Lol I'm bored in this ttw and trying not to symptom spot
> Getting a little sleepy although it is 1030 lol

Did you do SMEP or just trying for every other day?


----------



## Icca19

Just trying every other day, honestly if it were up to mt we would BD every day lol DH put his foot down on the every other day thing.
is that what smep is?

Well I'm off to bed have a nice night!


----------



## dachsundmom

Good night! I think that is pretty close to SMEP, lol. Hell if I know anymore.


----------



## MrsStutler

Great night for us tonight, hope everybody else is having a good one too! We finally found lil munchkin on the doppler! The big smile on DHs face made my night. Little bugger moved after about 10 seconds though. Roughly 144bpm give or take a beat.


----------



## wanabeamama

well finally got in a bit of action yesterday so i need to jump him tonight lol 
how is everyone today im lost at were everyone is upto????
Who o'd and whos bleeding?


----------



## harri

Hey! Yay for action!!! 

This is where I'm up to: 

Friday got my +opk and bd'd - I had red ewcm
Saturday - red ewcm 
Saturday I drank at a wedding which I dont usually do so i was very hungover the next day and missed bding
Sunday I was very hungover and my temp was very high but this could have been the alcohol (I'm never drinking again) we didn't bd as I felt too ill
This morning my temp is still high but I have a rotten cold and feel terrible! I have brown ewcm. 

I haven't got a clue if or when I ovulated. 

I feel really ill too! I can't stop sneezing! 
Xx


----------



## Icca19

I Oed.....3 days ago, ff keeps moving the date 
In thw tww now and trying SO hard not to symptom spot lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm still bleeding and started soy last night!


----------



## Icca19

Yey for soy! Lol


----------



## wanabeamama

ok harri now im confused i guess you probibly o'd the day after pos opk so all good there think you bd enough lol
dmom yey to the soy boo to the bleeding hope its gone soon
icca have you been messing with your temps again tut tut lol


----------



## Icca19

Nope not at all
Why do you ask??


----------



## Icca19

I put in my temps for this morning and it pushed my O date back a day....wth??
Why would it do that?


----------



## harri

I will wait until tomorrow to see if I get a crosshairs! :) 
Are you close to Oing? Did you get a positive opk? Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> I put in my temps for this morning and it pushed my O date back a day....wth??
> Why would it do that?

Take out the CM after your positive OPK and see if it moves them back.


----------



## Icca19

Nope it didn't change it
Oh well looks like 2DPO it is!


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it's bc your temps went even higher and FF got confused, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> Nope it didn't change it
> Oh well looks like 2DPO it is!

it says your 3dpo on my screen lol


----------



## wanabeamama

ahhhh the hospital just rang my to book my ultrasound for friday omg im scared :(


----------



## harri

Aww yay its all moving fast for you, I'm sure it will be absolutely fine! :) xx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri i just looked at your chart and i would say you o'd on saturday so that makes you 2dpo :happydance: yipee you should get your crosshairs tomorrow woohoo


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Aww yay its all moving fast for you, I'm sure it will be absolutely fine! :) xx

im really scared that there gona tell me my cyst is back i really dont want more surgery :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabe- you are going to get all of the answers that you need, so it's a good thing!

Yay for Icca and harri!


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: I hope all is ok at your scan wannabe! I'm sure it will be 

Harri I agree, you'll see them crosshairs tomorrow morning! Let the TWW games begin!


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> :hugs: I hope all is ok at your scan wannabe! I'm sure it will be
> 
> Harri I agree, you'll see them crosshairs tomorrow morning! Let the TWW games begin!

icca your chart says 3dpo ???


----------



## Icca19

Yeah I guess I'm 3DPO.....better than 2DPO lol
Id rather be 4DPO though


----------



## harri

I don't think I did ovulate - just woken up after a nap to try and get rid of this cold and my temp is really low and I still have ewcm! 

Looks like I will be taking my norethisterone soon to bring on AF! x


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> I don't think I did ovulate - just woken up after a nap to try and get rid of this cold and my temp is really low and I still have ewcm!
> 
> Looks like I will be taking my norethisterone soon to bring on AF! x

I say you did on CD65


----------



## mammag

Harri, knifewife got EWCM for a full week after O while on the Soy, I think you ovulated, give it a couple of more days to see what your temps do!!

Dmom, how's your AF looking? Mine was the shortest it has ever been and on the last day (yesterday) it was barely more than spotting, a 3 day AF is not something I have ever experienced before, usually it's a 6-7 day thing, and I was wondering if maybe taking the soy shortened it.


----------



## dachsundmom

Mine is heavier, but on and off...very strange. Yes, the soy might have done it.


----------



## Icca19

I agree with Dmom Harri don't do anything drastic yet! 

Mammag that does sound odd. Have you googled it yet??


----------



## mammag

Lol, no, not obsessing remember? Just thought I'd ask if Dmom's was light too, but she didn't take the Soy last cycle so I guess it's not really the same, and can't ask Knifewife, cuz she's already Knocked Up!! :)


----------



## Icca19

Lol oh I forgot


----------



## mammag

Speaking of not obsessing.... Do you guys think running up and getting a cheapy HPT is a waste of my time? Couldn't hurt right? It's just with the early, short and very weird AF I can't help but wonder. This may be TMI, but yesterday when I was spotting, it was a huge amount of _creamy_ CM mixed in with a little bit of blood? Which is also something I have NEVER seen before, usually it's more EWCM on the last day of spotting and NEVER have I had creamy, and there is still a ton of creamy today w/ no spotting, and a high soft cervix.


----------



## Icca19

Did you start the soy again mammag?
That does sound weird....weird enough to go get that test! Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, did your temp ever drop?


----------



## mammag

I did start it, on CD 3. CD 5 now.


----------



## mammag

I never did take it again.


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all  (although its probably evening for you lol). 

Mammag - I would get one, better to know for sure than risk anything aye and it does sound weird.

Wanabe - Awesome news that you have your scan this week, I really hope you get good results from that.

Icca - hurray for being in the TWW  Look forward to finding out what happens for you from here 

How is USAFKninewife doing? I cant recall seeing anything much from her lately?


----------



## Icca19

So you started it on the last day of your period?


----------



## Icca19

Maybe its not that weird since you never took soy before and this is the first weird period you had, there's a strong possibility that it could be related to the soy


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## mammag

Yeah, I think it's the soy, I did google it and Soy can lighten a period, it lengthens them sometimes too though, so I guess it can go either way, I'm good. Had a lapse for a minute there! I'm bored sitting here waiting to move, lol, but we move in the morning and my time will be full and I'll be busy, so no more HPT speak from me!


----------



## waiting2c

Good Luck with the move!!!!


----------



## Icca19

How long do you think it will take you to get setteled in to your new place??
Will it be O time before you know it!


----------



## mammag

Lol, I'm not sure about settled, but the move begins tomorrow, have a lot to do with the carpet guys and picking out color schemes and all that, but I can't wait, and that's the whole reason I'm taking to Soy, I took it on different days than last month so it will change my O day and I won't know when I O, or even if I O, lol, so I'll have no idea if I'm in the 2ww. That's the way I want it this month.


----------



## Icca19

Well.....you know what they say lol
Even though you'll be somewhat stressed with the move you'll be "relaxed" lol


----------



## Icca19

Hey hey ladies, how is everyone tonight?? Well its night time for me lol
I'm ate too much tonight (homemade chicken noodle soup) and now I'm being lazy on B&B trying to stay sane.

I'm trying really really hard not to symptom spot but its hard


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, SSing will be the death of you, lol.


----------



## Icca19

Right, i know. 

Ill be good and try not to think about it


----------



## dachsundmom

You can think about it, you just can't say it out loud, lol.


----------



## Icca19

Ok deal


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Ok deal

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Well I'm going to call it a night :hugs: going to think about breakfast while I doze off lol


----------



## dachsundmom

good night!


----------



## harri

Morning guys! Got my crosshairs but I think they will only be there for a day and they will be taken off me tomorrow! Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: yey harri you got your crosshairs they cant take them away from you noooooooooo there yours :hugs:


----------



## harri

I really don't think I have ovulated but it's quite nice seeing crosshairs for the first time in 3 months! :) 

I think it was just a fever over the weekend! lol 

Looks like you are 1dpo ! Doesn't this mean you bd'd right on time? Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay for harri and Laura!


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca...that chart looks great!

What's for breakfast?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good Morning ladies!! Hope everyone has a great Tuesday! 12 more days until my first born turns 16!!! I still have not gotten her anything...I never had birthday parties or received "gifts" from my parents so 16 wasn't a big deal but I know it is and I am struggling on what to get her...she already has:
laptop
cellphone
Apple IPod Touch
Pandora Bracelet
All kinds of name brand clothes, shoes and jackets
Video games systems

I don't know what there is left...and I WILL NOT buy her a car!!! She scares me walking down a clear hallway...no way in hell am I putting her behind the wheel!! :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> I really don't think I have ovulated but it's quite nice seeing crosshairs for the first time in 3 months! :)
> 
> I think it was just a fever over the weekend! lol
> 
> Looks like you are 1dpo ! Doesn't this mean you bd'd right on time? Xx

yes we bd last night and the night before:happydance:
i hope your temp goes up tomorrow fx'd i really hope you dont have to go throught this again :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:rofl:


----------



## Icca19

USAwife idk the car sounds cool but I agree with you. Lol I was nervous having my 5 yr old son driving the bumper cars! :rofl:

Harri I'm wishing nothing but high tmps for you! :hugs: but I think you timed it just right this time! 

Wannabe how you feeling??

Idk what I want for breakfast, nothing sounds good but coffe right now but ii don't want to drink it lol 
Oh speaking of not drinking something! I passed on a beer last night! DHs cousin was over and we were all hanging out (and have a few) but I didn't last night. I hope it didn't look suspicious lol
Anyways back to breakfast, I think I'm going to have some rasin swirl bread (from pepridgefarms) and maybe some eggs


----------



## harri

Yay Laura!!! :happydance:

Definitely not convinced I've ov'd - I will jump DH tonight just incase it happens today! :) 

If my temps drop tomorrow I will take the noresthisterone. 

Xx


----------



## Icca19

Harri what if its an implantation dip?!?!


----------



## Icca19

Oh! I wanted to tell you girls....
My cell phone bill is due and I don't get paid til the end of the week so it might get shut off (lol opps) so if I disappear for a little bit don't think I left you guys lol :hugs: id never leave you all!


----------



## harri

I don't think it is possible at 3dpo, isn't it usually between 6-12dpo? 

Nope, I'm pretty sure I am still pre-ov! Lol 


X


----------



## Icca19

Maybe idk, ill google it!

USAwife did you have a dip?? Where's your chart?


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, I got a car at 16, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here is my chart

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## USAFKnineWife

B- I know getting a car for the 16th birthday is something that everyone wants but I honestly don't think that she is responsible enough...Her driving around with her friends, texting, not paying attention, etc is something that I can't handle even thinking about...She is a good girl but has been known to make some dumb decisions...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> B- I know getting a car for the 16th birthday is something that everyone wants but I honestly don't think that she is responsible enough...Her driving around with her friends, texting, not paying attention, etc is something that I can't handle even thinking about...She is a good girl but has been known to make some dumb decisions...

Oh, I totally agree, lol.

I got a car and a credit card at 16 which kept me in beer, lol. I then got in a wreck 2 hours after getting my license, lol. :blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

That is exactly what I am afraid of....minus the beer...


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> USAwife idk the car sounds cool but I agree with you. Lol I was nervous having my 5 yr old son driving the bumper cars! :rofl:
> 
> Harri I'm wishing nothing but high tmps for you! :hugs: but I think you timed it just right this time!
> 
> Wannabe how you feeling??
> 
> Idk what I want for breakfast, nothing sounds good but coffe right now but ii don't want to drink it lol
> Oh speaking of not drinking something! I passed on a beer last night! DHs cousin was over and we were all hanging out (and have a few) but I didn't last night. I hope it didn't look suspicious lol
> Anyways back to breakfast, I think I'm going to have some rasin swirl bread (from pepridgefarms) and maybe some eggs

im ok at the min thanks this is my only good week of my cycle (the only time i dont have endo symptoms) just nervous about my u/s on friday but i will be fine but appart from that im just aching all over from all the :sex: hahaha 
but i will be very distracted this tww cos i go on my holiday the day af is due woohoo so i will be buisy packing and getting waxed and my nail did lol
how are you feeling???


----------



## Icca19

im 27 and im still almost as bad as i was when i was a teenager driving lol well not that bad but still lol the radio distracts me most of the time lol

Im feeling ok today, TRYING not to symptom spot but its hard. my boobs have hurt since i ovulated but other than that im really ignoring everything else
im willing to bet that my progesterone is higher than 6 this cycle lol

Wannabe im so happy i have someone in the TWW with me now :happydance:
As well as you too Harri but your still not admitting you Oed yet lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> im 27 and im still almost as bad as i was when i was a teenager driving lol well not that bad but still lol the radio distracts me most of the time lol
> 
> Im feeling ok today, TRYING not to symptom spot but its hard. my boobs have hurt since i ovulated but other than that im really ignoring everything else
> im willing to bet that my progesterone is higher than 6 this cycle lol
> 
> Wannabe im so happy i have someone in the TWW with me now :happydance:
> As well as you too Harri but your still not admitting you Oed yet lol

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey everyone! Hope you are all having (or had in the case of our UK'ians) a great day over there. GL to you Harri, Wanabe, and Icca, I have my fingers crossed that in a week or two we have some awesome news from you all.

Ive been frantically busy at work this week, which has been quite welcome actually, the week is shooting past and it has kept my mind off the fact that I am out already this month.

Hope all is well with your u/s wanabe, will be great for you to have some answers on what is going on in there.


----------



## harri

Waiting do you think you've O'd yet? Your chart isn't loading on my phone!
Hope you're having a good day! :)


Just got DH in the sack incase today is O day! Feel much more positive about things now :) xx


----------



## waiting2c

harri said:


> Waiting do you think you've O'd yet? Your chart isn't loading on my phone!
> Hope you're having a good day! :)
> 
> 
> Just got DH in the sack incase today is O day! Feel much more positive about things now :) xx

Hey Harri - I think so over the weekend, although I never got a positive OPK. My temp dipped quite low on Sunday morning though, will see if FF gives me crosshairs in next couple of days, still a bit of a novice at reading it though.

Awesome that you got some more BDing in  Glad you feel positive! At least you are finally in the TWW huh


----------



## harri

Not confident I am in the TWW yet as I have a bad cold which could be why I have high temps lol

Yay! I hope you get your crosshairs!!! :) 

You will soon get used to charting :) Xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Yeah I figure I will keep gonig this month even though I know the outcome, just so I have this chart to compare with next cycles where I hope it all happens!

I hope you are in the TWW! Lord knows you have been waiting for it long enough x


----------



## wanabeamama

ooooooo excited to see tomorrows charts :)
thanks waiting2c :hugs: how do you know your out???


----------



## waiting2c

No :sex: around O day :-(


----------



## harri

:hugs: I missed o day on my first cycle but keep temping because next month you will want to compare :) 

I think I definitely Ov'd but I just don't know if it was Saturday or Tuesday! Either is fine by me as we bd'd Wednesday, Friday and Tuesday ( I know that's not great base covering but it's OK :)) 

:happydance: I'm happy today!! Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

HARRI :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :hugs: yey you did it woohooo i think it was saturday :happydance:


----------



## harri

Thanks Laura!!!!!!!! I'm so excited! The soy worked, I Ov'd 6-9 days after taking it! It's my new best friend! :)

If I o'd on Saturday I have O-3 and O-1 spermies in there, if I Ov'd yday I have O spermies in there! :) 
I think I am going to order a clearblue fertility monitor for next cycle!

How are you today? Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Thanks Laura!!!!!!!! I'm so excited! The soy worked, I Ov'd 6-9 days after taking it! It's my new best friend! :)
> 
> If I o'd on Saturday I have O-3 and O-1 spermies in there, if I Ov'd yday I have O spermies in there! :)
> I think I am going to order a clearblue fertility monitor for next cycle!
> 
> How are you today? Xx

THERE WILL BE NO NEXT CYCLE FOR YOU:happydance:
im fine thanks i feel very chilled about the tww and very excited for my holiday woo ohh i will see your bfp before i go:happydance:


----------



## harri

Your chart is looking good! 2dpo woohoo !! I'm either 4dpo or 1dpo so we're similar ! Yay!!! :happydance: x


----------



## harri

Lol you're in a positive mood! :) 

Have you bought everything for your hols? So jealous! Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

i think i have got everything well all i need is a nice little dress for my oh's cousins wedding while were there i so cant wait we both really need this holiday with so much stress going on at the minuit with business and oh dad being very ill and all the hospital appointments so it will be nice just to spend a little time in paradise i get to see my mil too i love her to bits :)


----------



## harri

Aww you'll have such a lovely time and fx'd you will have some good news by the time you get there! :) you have timed it perfectly this cycle!!

Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: thank you lets hope theres lots of good news :)


----------



## harri

:hugs: yep let's think positive :bfp: :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good Morning ladies! Sounds like you all are on the right track!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning...

wanabe, I love the reprimand you got yesterday for your 'use a condom comment' lol


----------



## harri

Lol I love the use a condom comment !!! 

Morning guys!!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

chart looks good harri!


----------



## harri

Thanks dmom - when would you bet I ovulated? Laura is going for Saturday and I'm 50/50.... :) 

How are you feeling? Any soy symptoms? xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning...
> 
> wanabe, I love the reprimand you got yesterday for your 'use a condom comment' lol

WTF did I miss??:nope:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Never mind...I saw this one yesterday...stupidity at it's finest...I think it's hilarious that you said that though. I don't know why people coddle these ignorant girls...it's almost like they are telling them that it is ok to do the things they do and get themselves into these situations that we are only going to be paying for later in some form or fashion....:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am going for Saturday as well.


----------



## wanabeamama

i thought 'use a condom' was great advise for a 16 year old that doesnt want to have a baby,
stupid girl still whent ahead and had sex without protection again even though she tought she might have got pregnant by accident, TBH its obvious she does want to get pregnant or why would she set up a bnb account surely you would just do a test or go to a clinic NOT TO MENTION SEXUALLY TRANSMITTED DESISE silly girl onece may have been an accident but i think she did it intentionally.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I totally agree Laura...


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## wanabeamama

OMG i just got really angry at work, i was doing one of my clients mums hair shes 80 years old and is recovering from a broken hip but she came with a carer instead of her daughter ahen the carer brought her in she asked how long she would be..... i told her she only has a 10 min colour cos she cant sit in the chair for too long so the carer said ok well im just going to pop to the shop i will be back in a min......
so 20 minuits later i really needed to take her colour off but i couldnt get her too the sinks and was worried about her falling as she can not walk on her own the carer dissapeard i couldnt find her anywere and the old lady started to cry she was getting anxious and said she was hungry so i ran out and got her a sandwich and she was sat eating it when the carer came back and said WHY IS SHE EATING THAT its your fault if she is sick shes just eaten.........WTF why did she leave her its her fault she isnt well enough to be left on her own and she kept trying to get out of the chair and then after that she said oh shes the easiest weeks work ive ever done .......
wow she really shouldnt be a carer grrrrrrrrrrr what was i supposed to do?


----------



## harri

What an absolute joke! How can she be classed as a carer with that attitude?! Arghh it does my head in as I know how little funding there is for carers and it seems like it's being spent on people who can't even do the job properly! Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

i know thats so true i cant beleive she said " she the easies weeks work ive ever had" that just show that to her its nothing but a job and she doesnt care i will be telling the ladies daughter so that she can get a diferent carer :(


----------



## waiting2c

Gidday all  How is everyone today?

How are you gals doing Mrs S and Mer? Feeling okay?

Wanabe - that carer sounds awful. I feel sorry for the poor woman she is "looking after"

Awesome news about O Harri, I must go take a peek at your chart 

Hows things Dmom? Are you taking soy this cycle?


----------



## waiting2c

Ok guys, question for you. FF has given me crosshairs for monday as o day. I have no idea if this could be accurate or not.

My doctor just rang me as well to say that the blood test I had yesterday to confirm Ovulation (measured by progesterone) came back inconclusive and I have to repeat it again tomorrow. If I did ovulate on Monday it should have shown in my blood shouldnt it?

Really upset now as I can see this whole thing slipping away from me. Trying to hold it together at work but might have to duck to the bathroom til I can compose myself.


----------



## harri

Hey! I think it was Sunday or Monday! Perhaps you had lower progesterone than average or you're a slow riser, I'm sure they will confirm tomorrow and all will be OK! 

If you haven't ov'd you can keep testing with your opks and it will happen :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Wow, what a crappy caregiver! There are a lot of them here, and sadly most of them are as ungrateful as that one. It's a shame, why get a job like that if you aren't going to do the thing properly? They are responsible for a human life for heaven's sake!:dohh:

Sorry I haven't been on much, life has been getting pretty hectic lately! I'm feeling wonderful, hardly any symptoms at the moment unless you count horrendous dreams as one! I'm so done with these weird, freaky dreams. They always involve the baby, and last night happened to be where they were trying to induce me and I kept telling them it was too early, I am only 10 weeks. They just kept saying no, you're fine. It was horrible, there have been a few others like that. I wish I could stop them, they make me exhausted in the morning. 

DH and I watched the National Geographic documentary called "In the Womb" last night. I highly recommend it, I had seen it a long time ago but I wanted DH to see it. Granted I felt like I had a 6th grade boy in the room since he giggled anytime they said "ejaculation" "vagina" or "testes". :blush: He was home-schooled so I've had to be his sex ed teacher:dohh:


----------



## wanabeamama

omg mrs s i can not beleive that you are a quarter way through your pregnancy already that has gone sooo fast the bump will be here soon :)


----------



## MrsStutler

wanabeamama said:


> omg mrs s i can not beleive that you are a quarter way through your pregnancy already that has gone sooo fast the bump will be here soon :)

It seems so fast and yet so slow at times. Looking back it seems like it was just yesterday and looking forward to our next appointment it seems like forever!
I totally look like I have a bump, especially in certain tops but I feel like I'm cheating since it's not a "real" bump. Can't wait for the little bugger to get bigger.


----------



## MrsStutler

Here is something really crazy, and amazing. A friends wife had to deliver their son really early. I can't ever remember if it was 26 or 28 weeks but it was damn early. He weighed 1lb and 12oz when he was born. By all normal means he shouldn't be alive, but he's now a happy and healthy 7yr old. My weird dream made me think of him. Just a cool story to make you go wow. These pictures are from when he was born, and that is the dads wedding ring around his wrist!
 



Attached Files:







Joshua1.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2









Joshua2.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> Wow, what a crappy caregiver! There are a lot of them here, and sadly most of them are as ungrateful as that one. It's a shame, why get a job like that if you aren't going to do the thing properly? They are responsible for a human life for heaven's sake!:dohh:
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much, life has been getting pretty hectic lately! I'm feeling wonderful, hardly any symptoms at the moment unless you count horrendous dreams as one! I'm so done with these weird, freaky dreams. They always involve the baby, and last night happened to be where they were trying to induce me and I kept telling them it was too early, I am only 10 weeks. They just kept saying no, you're fine. It was horrible, there have been a few others like that. I wish I could stop them, they make me exhausted in the morning.
> 
> DH and I watched the National Geographic documentary called "In the Womb" last night. I highly recommend it, I had seen it a long time ago but I wanted DH to see it. Granted I felt like I had a 6th grade boy in the room since he giggled anytime they said "ejaculation" "vagina" or "testes". :blush: He was home-schooled so I've had to be his sex ed teacher:dohh:

Holy jeez! That cracks me up!!! :rofl: Where did you get it? I would love to see it!!!


----------



## waiting2c

MrsStutler said:


> Here is something really crazy, and amazing. A friends wife had to deliver their son really early. I can't ever remember if it was 26 or 28 weeks but it was damn early. He weighed 1lb and 12oz when he was born. By all normal means he shouldn't be alive, but he's now a happy and healthy 7yr old. My weird dream made me think of him. Just a cool story to make you go wow. These pictures are from when he was born, and that is the dads wedding ring around his wrist!

Oh my goodness, he is sooooo tiny!! Im so glad that was a nice happy ending story! Really does make you go wow!


----------



## harri

Mrs.s - it seems to be going really quick, any sign of a bump? 

Waiting - I'll have to watch that - sounds interesting! :)

So I don't think I ovulated :( bummer! Xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

morning 
harri your chart looks beter than mine im really worried :( :(


----------



## harri

I think you did Ov, you've been a slow riser before so I wouldn't worry! 

I think I'll get my crosshairs taken away from me tomorrow :( i have cramps and my opk is near enough positive! I also have ewcm! 

Oh you know you were saying about blood and bowel movement, it happened to me today! :( hoping it is because I was ill over the weekend xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> I think you did Ov, you've been a slow riser before so I wouldn't worry!
> 
> I think I'll get my crosshairs taken away from me tomorrow :( i have cramps and my opk is near enough positive! I also have ewcm!
> 
> Oh you know you were saying about blood and bowel movement, it happened to me today! :( hoping it is because I was ill over the weekend xxx

ok was the blood just a little in the poo or did it run out like af or was it just a little when you whipe?
When ive had a slow raise before though it still whent up each day these are my lowest ever temps :(


----------



## harri

It was in it and when I wiped :( hopefully it will be nothing. 

You could be sleeping with your mouth open or something? I'm hoping that's why mine is lower as my nose is blocked up with this cold! :hugs: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

i sleep with the cover over my head but the only thing i can think of is i had a late night i didnt go to bed till 1.30am i usually go to bed about 10.30-11.00 at the latest 
i think you o'd cos even your low temps are higher than pre ov just keep an eye on the blood if it gets worse or lasts longer than 2days i would go see the doc :hugs:


----------



## harri

That could be why! The only thing we can do is wait and see what tomorrow brings :hugs: 

I will keep an eye on my ass lol xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> That could be why! The only thing we can do is wait and see what tomorrow brings :hugs:
> 
> I will keep an eye on my ass lol xxx

i guess thats what we will have to do lol ( i dont mean your ass lol) :hugs:


----------



## harri

:rofl:

Do you feel like you usually do post ov? 
I do, except this time I have ewcm and a close to pos opk. My cramps are the same though x


----------



## wanabeamama

i cant tell today i feel like heave ear my pelvis like when af is coming but i know its too early but i think its cos i need a number2 lol but i have had my pos o wind lolbut i had wind the day before o too this time im v confused
my left side is hurting alot today :( but i will find out tomorrow if its my cyst :( i wonder what your dark opk is about can you post a pic?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabe, you are above coverline, so I think you are ok

harri- definitely need the pic


----------



## harri

I feel crampy and heavy in my pelvis too!

I think pos opk could be the soy? I've had it for 5 days now. 
It's at home and I'm at work :( I will do another tonight x


----------



## harri

P.s. It was dark but not positive x


----------



## wanabeamama

only just above and it when down today im scared :( even if i did ov i dont think the egg was fertilised or the progesterone would have made my temps higher ah well im gona start taking bc on tuesday till after my hol.

How are you today dmom?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> I think you did Ov, you've been a slow riser before so I wouldn't worry!
> 
> I think I'll get my crosshairs taken away from me tomorrow :( i have cramps and my opk is near enough positive! I also have ewcm!
> 
> Oh you know you were saying about blood and bowel movement, it happened to me today! :( hoping it is because I was ill over the weekend xxx

Harri..You CAN have EWCM and a + OPK even after you ovulate. Just because it is here now doesn't mean that you didn't ovulate before. I got +OPk's well after I got negatives after I ovulated...and I STILL am getting EWCM. Don't lose hope...it isn't over until it's over...:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> I feel crampy and heavy in my pelvis too!
> 
> I think pos opk could be the soy? I've had it for 5 days now.
> It's at home and I'm at work :( I will do another tonight x

mer and mammag both had dark opk's for ages after o so i think your all good :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Laura...all your symptoms could be attributed to so many things. I know it is hard to feel sad but like I told Harri...don't give up hope! I've been praying for you all every single day! I cannot wait until all of my girls are making that special announcement!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> Laura...all your symptoms could be attributed to so many things. I know it is hard to feel sad but like I told Harri...don't give up hope! I've been praying for you all every single day! I cannot wait until all of my girls are making that special announcement!!!

:hugs: thankyou mer


----------



## USAFKnineWife

B- How are you doing today? I am freaking out!!! Today is the first day of school for my oldest...she starts 11th grade and she is so nervous which makes me nervous!!

It's so hot here that a couple of towns over from us had a power substation blew up last night so they are without power for at least 3 days...The temps has been between 108-116 the last 3 days and isn't expected to let up for another 6 days...We have been staying inside but yesterday I had to get out to go to the grocery cause we were even out of ramen!! I bought things that I only had to microwave and deli meat for sandwiches...even though I know they say you shouldn't est deli meat while pregnant...No way in hell will I turn my stove or oven on in this heat.


The power companys are asking or everyone to turn their a/c to 80 degrees and keep the electricity to a minimum or we face rolling blackout...with as much we pay for electricity they should have no problem keeping power on! I told Keith that if we lose power then we are going to the kennels...they have a generator to keep the a/c on in his building due to housing the dogs....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Laura...all your symptoms could be attributed to so many things. I know it is hard to feel sad but like I told Harri...don't give up hope! I've been praying for you all every single day! I cannot wait until all of my girls are making that special announcement!!!
> 
> :hugs: thankyou merClick to expand...

You are so welcome. You girls are so wonderful that I just know that it will happen for you guys soon. You all deserve it so much!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

well i just whent nd had a look on fertilityfriend and had a look at pregnancy charts and there was alot that looked like mine and harri's :happydance: ok now i can relax and forget about it :)


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls how is everyone this morin??
i need a recap lol i dont feel like reading this morning 

well im 6DPO now and trying SOOOOOO hard not to test but i think im goin to give in and test tomorrow AM....what you girls think??


----------



## harri

I'm feeling more positive now, thanks girls! :) 

I just wish my chart was prettier! Lol!

Wow that sounds HOT!!!!!!! eeek!!!! Xx


----------



## harri

Hey Icca! 

My chart says I'm 5dpo but I'm dubious! 
I say hold out as long as possible, any symptoms? Xxx


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: yey two people in the tww with me

well .......my boobs hurt (bad) 
And iv been dizzy standing or sitting 

i know i should wait but USAwife got her first BFP at 7DPO ....right??

USAwife how did you feel at 7DPO, do you have a journal?? or chart to read??


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> :happydance: yey two people in the tww with me
> 
> well .......my boobs hurt (bad)
> And iv been dizzy standing or sitting
> 
> i know i should wait but USAwife got her first BFP at 7DPO ....right??
> 
> USAwife how did you feel at 7DPO, do you have a journal?? or chart to read??

ok icca now you just listen up lol 7dpo is VERY EARLY to get a bfp and very rare so dont let yourself get any dissapointment :hugs:
got my fx'd for ya


----------



## wanabeamama

ok i have a very unusual question but google has no answers for me lol
i need to bleach my teeth wich i usually do over night i wear a tooth gaurd but havnt done it for about a year now i am wondering if it will affect my bbt??? or should i just do it after dinner and take it out before bed time? lol i told ya it was random


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> :happydance: yey two people in the tww with me
> 
> well .......my boobs hurt (bad)
> And iv been dizzy standing or sitting
> 
> i know i should wait but USAwife got her first BFP at 7DPO ....right??
> 
> USAwife how did you feel at 7DPO, do you have a journal?? or chart to read??

It was 8DPO when I got my first :bfp: Here is my chart:

My Ovulation Chart

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2011-06-28&mode=a&ts=1312463062&u=


----------



## Icca19

i know i know, i should def wait

i knew it was close to 7DPO lol well then maybe ill wait til saturday to test then

ah!!! these next two days are going to go SO slow lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> ok i have a very unusual question but google has no answers for me lol
> i need to bleach my teeth wich i usually do over night i wear a tooth gaurd but havnt done it for about a year now i am wondering if it will affect my bbt??? or should i just do it after dinner and take it out before bed time? lol i told ya it was random

Truthfully, you have your x-hairs, so now is a good time to do it.


----------



## harri

Laura - I bleached mine with trays on 14th and 15th July and my temp was exactly the same on 16th and 17th so I think you'll be fine!! 

I have to do it again over the next few days! 

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

mer is that my chart from last cycle??????????? Lol
yey ok ill get bleaching :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> mer is that my chart from last cycle??????????? Lol
> yey ok ill get bleaching :happydance:

Laura...yes that is my :bfp: chart from last month!


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> mer is that my chart from last cycle??????????? Lol
> yey ok ill get bleaching :happydance:
> 
> Laura...yes that is my :bfp: chart from last month!Click to expand...

its my chart i see on the screen lol it doesnt have the green from when you got your bfp and it shows my dip when af came lol im confused lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So you can't see my chart that I attached? Not the link but the attachment?


----------



## wanabeamama

no the attachment i see on your post is my chart :rofl: haha


----------



## wanabeamama

this is what i see
 



Attached Files:







35bc26.png
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## USAFKnineWife

That's odd for sure....hold on let me try something else...


----------



## MrsStutler

Morning girls! I see we have some TWWs going on, got my fingers crossed good and tight. Hey, so far we've been statistically right on!:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Maybe this will work?
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2011-06-28&mode=a&ts=1312463062&u=


----------



## wanabeamama

hahahah nope i still see my chart lol


----------



## waiting2c

Good morning all 

How is your lil apple seed doing Mer? Geez your weather sounds crazy hot! i would hate it.

Harri, I do hope your crosshairs are not taken off you! 

Wanabe - How long till you are off on your holiday? So jealous of that, it sounds amazing!!

Has anyone heard how Mammag's move went?

Hey Dmom! How are you doing?


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> Good morning all
> 
> How is your lil apple seed doing Mer? Geez your weather sounds crazy hot! i would hate it.
> 
> Harri, I do hope your crosshairs are not taken off you!
> 
> Wanabe - How long till you are off on your holiday? So jealous of that, it sounds amazing!!
> 
> Has anyone heard how Mammag's move went?
> 
> Hey Dmom! How are you doing?

morning waiting2c how are you today? I go a week on saturday so i will be poas in barbados lol
not heard from mammag in a while :'( mamma eft us all alone :cry::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi ladies! Soy is evil, lol. Let's just say my system is very cleaned out....


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> Hi ladies! Soy is evil, lol. Let's just say my system is very cleaned out....

Evil! Hope you are feeling better soon Dmom!!

Love your new avatar pic!!


----------



## harri

Morning ladies.

My temp is 36.2 which has been a pre ov temp for me every cycle! I am either starting my tablets to on AF or calling the doc to go on the pill for a month today. 

Hope you're all ok! Xxx


----------



## harri

Well this was my opk this morning, it was positive yday and this was taken at 3 mins not 10 mins. I have just had some real painful cramps on my right. I will get the pill from the docs today (appt at 16.20) and if I don't get a temp rise tomorrow I will start taking it! 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/81c7bf6d.jpg

Xx


----------



## harri

Laura - your chart is looking good :) 

Your temps are similar to last cycle so your definitely 4dpo :) x


----------



## wanabeamama

oh no harri did ff take your crosshairs??? :( :hugs:
i think my temps are really low they have never stayed so close to my coverline before :(


----------



## harri

I think your crosshairs are just higher than normal that's all!! 

My temp is pre ov, it's the temp I always get pre-ov! Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

ohhh yeah i just noticed my coverline is really high wonder why that is i normaly have pre ov temps that go higher than my coverline im confused :/ 

awwww harri i actually feel gutted that your xhairs have gone :cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

ok now i have just noticed that from last cycle i have i have only had 2 temps below last cycles coverline???? And it didnt drop until 23dpo and then whent back up hmmmm


----------



## harri

That's so strange! Your temps have been really high! My post ov temp is generally 36.4-36.7 

My pre ov temps are 35.8-36.2

Your temps seem to be around the 36.5 temp which if that was me I would be in the tww! 

Hmm I wonder why they're so high! 

Don't worry about me, I'm going to start the pill and by the time your back from hol I should be about to get af and start a brand spanking new cycle!!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls...good morning!

harri, it might be time to take the pills...I think you have been nothing but patient!

laura, your chart looks really good!


----------



## wanabeamama

well i just poas just to be sure as my af was only 2 days and the rest was spotting and it was bfn so i guess im just hot stuff lol i have my ultrasound today so im a bit nervous :(

dmom have you peed on an opk yet?


----------



## dachsundmom

You will be fine at your US...will you get results today?


----------



## wanabeamama

they told me as they were doing it last time :/


----------



## dachsundmom

What time do you go?


----------



## harri

dachsundmom said:


> Girls...good morning!
> 
> harri, it might be time to take the pills...I think you have been nothing but patient!
> 
> laura, your chart looks really good!

Thanks dmom :hugs: 

I am going to start today :) I want a fresh start! If I start taking them today my last pill will be 26th Aug which will fly by :) 

Xxx


----------



## harri

Good luck Laura, hope it all goes well!! Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> What time do you go?

4hrs from now 5:20pm uk time


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good Morning ladies!!!
Good luck Laura! Hope everything goes well.
Harri- hope this works for you. You have really been patient enough...I would be going insane by now!
B- Still having soy SE's?


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Good luck Laura, hope it all goes well!! Xxx

thank you, good luck to you too cant you get the doc to do a blood test to see if you did ov or not just in case your temp was low for another reason eg implantation drop ?????????


----------



## dachsundmom

Last night was my last soy, so I hope it's over, lol.

My system has nothing left to purge...but I think I might get an early OV out of it.

Mer, how are you feeling?


----------



## harri

I just really don't think I ovulated, my temp was up because I had such a bad cold over the weekend. I'm quite looking forward to a new start! It has been 8 month since my cycles messed up and I've ovulated 3 times, I need to do something! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri...I agree with you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I am doing ok. Just super tired and really sore all over. 4 more days till my appointment...I can't wait. I think I will be a little less paranoid then...


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> I just really don't think I ovulated, my temp was up because I had such a bad cold over the weekend. I'm quite looking forward to a new start! It has been 8 month since my cycles messed up and I've ovulated 3 times, I need to do something! Xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I am doing ok. Just super tired and really sore all over. 4 more days till my appointment...I can't wait. I think I will be a little less paranoid then...

Please show us the pics!

I hope Grace has gotten settled in her new home!


----------



## harri

Yeah I can't wait to see the pics!! 

Thanks ladies, you're great! :hugs:


----------



## harri

I'm sat in the waiting room next the the biggest bump ever! I'm scared she could give birth at any moment lol :) 

Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry: :cry: im so upset i just knew it i have another cyst on the same ovary and free fluid in my pelvis that she said shouldnt be there,
and to make things worse she had to do an internal scan and stick a big dildo up my who ha i cant beleive im going to have to have surgery again so soon :(


----------



## harri

Oh sweetie I'm so sorry!!! :( :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: could they tell you if you ov'd? Imso sorry I don't know how you must feel! 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

she couldnt tell me if i ov'd :( my lining was thickend thats all she could tell me

i have just gone to the toilet and had tonnes of pink cm?????? :(


----------



## harri

:( :hugs: :hugs: implantation or could it be because they put a big dildo cam up there?

When will you go for surgery?

The doc gave me the pill but said it's up to me if I take it or not as it could perpetuate the problem. He suggested taking the norethisterone as my last cycle was normal it could just be an anovulatory cycle this time. 

I'm now taking noresthisterone and will take soy when my period starts! If it drags on past day 30 without ov I will go on the pill! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So sorry to hear that Laura....Is there no way that they can remove or reduce the cyst without invasive surgery? I had cysts alot when I was really young.After I got pregnant with my oldest the cysts disappeared.


----------



## wanabeamama

when i go to see the specialist we will discus wheather to try IUI or some other way of getting pg quick (its the only cure) as its an endometrioma cyst , or to have surgery and then keep trying but that would mean there is a chance it will come back again if i dont get pg quick enough,

harri the dildo thing was only the size on a tampon and it was only in a little bit im wondering if thats the fluid that she saw its like strawberry milkshake :/
i think its a good plan to get your af first and then try soy :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, is your OH on board for IUI?


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> So sorry to hear that Laura....Is there no way that they can remove or reduce the cyst without invasive surgery? I had cysts alot when I was really young.After I got pregnant with my oldest the cysts disappeared.




dachsundmom said:


> Laura, is your OH on board for IUI?

he will do anything if it means i dont have to have surgery :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Right answer!


----------



## Shellhawk

Hi Girls. Just finished my 2nd cycle on soy (first cycle I only used 80mg & wasn't enough). I got 3 bfp's last week only to be followed by BFN's & AF starting 1 day late. So the positive is I feel the soy worked, the negative, it wasn't sticky... We have been trying since I miscarried our first last august 2010.
I am just finishing my soy doses this month (currently CD 7) & this is also my 3rd month using the CBFM. I'm wondering if there is a higher amount of chemical pregnancies with soy or if it's simply that we all test so early that we are seeing bfp's that wouldn't be there if we waited to test after AF shows. It's so heartbreaking to finally see bfp's after 11 months just to have them disappear a few days later. Ok, pulling my bootstraps up...
Sticky baby dust to all!


----------



## Shellhawk

To clarify above. 1st soy cycle 80 mg cd 3-7. (nada)
2nd soy cycle:
Cd 3 160 night
Cd 4 160 night
Cd 5 200 night
Cd 6 100 day
200 night
Cd 7 100 day
200 night

BFP 10 dpo, 11 dpo. Then bfn & AF started 1 day late.


This cycle 3rd soy cycle:
Cd 2 160 night
Cd 3 200 night
Cd 4 200 night 
Cd 5 200 night
Cd 6 200 night
Cd 7 today (deciding if I should take tonight for good luck)!

***also, last month soy moved my o date up from cd 22 to cd 14!!!!!


----------



## harri

Been thinking about you tonight Laura, I really hope you're alright! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: really glad OH is on board xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Is tomorrow pill day harri?


----------



## harri

Yep. Well, not bcp but norethisterone to bring on AF. Doc wants me to try that first as last cycle was regular. If I haven't Ov'd by cd30 I will start bcp! Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

awwwww thank you harri it means alot to know you girls are here for me xxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## harri

How are you feeling this morning Laura? :hugs: Xx


----------



## harri

:blush: Lauraaaaa.... :blush: seeing as you're a hair expert I neeeed your help!

I am going to a wedding today and wearing this dress with a big nude hat. What style hair will go best? Long hair with extensions, curly shoulder length, wavy shoulder length, straight shoulder length, loose and up or half pinned up half down? LOL :shrug:

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/6f664c48.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

if your wearing a hat i would go with a low curly side pony like curled and pulled to the side :) thats a pretty dress x aww its raining here is it near you? X


----------



## wanabeamama

im not feeling too bad im still having pinching pains on the left and now a little on the right and a bit heavy in the pelvis wich will be the fluid that she saw?


----------



## harri

:hugs: hope you feel better soon!! 
can you take anything for it! I have my fx'd you have caught the egg :)
It's not raining yet, maybe it's on the way! My hair went totally wrong so ended up with this (ignore gross pre lipstick face): 
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/c4f8b4ce.jpg

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/3c89e0b5.jpg


----------



## waiting2c

Ooooh pretty  hope you are all well. Sorry to hear your news wanabe hope you doing ok. Hope you get an end to this cycle soon Harri! Thinking of you both x


----------



## wanabeamama

awwww that looks really pretty :) what time is the wedding? where is it?


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> Ooooh pretty  hope you are all well. Sorry to hear your news wanabe hope you doing ok. Hope you get an end to this cycle soon Harri! Thinking of you both x

thankyou waiting, how are you today?


----------



## harri

It's at 2pm in a village called Haslington. 

Thanks waiting :) bring on AF, I'm ready for it lol xx


----------



## wanabeamama

awwww have lots of fun xxxxxxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> :hugs: hope you feel better soon!!
> can you take anything for it! I have my fx'd you have caught the egg :)
> It's not raining yet, maybe it's on the way! My hair went totally wrong so ended up with this (ignore gross pre lipstick face):
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/c4f8b4ce.jpg
> 
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/3c89e0b5.jpg

Aww...beautiful hair and you are beautiful too! Have a fab time at the wedding!


----------



## wanabeamama

oh hahah i forgot to tell you about the dream i had last night there was a little bedside cupboard and it started moving side to side and then a ball popped out and then a baby giraffe popped out of the ball and it was dead cute but then it turned into a baby and then started talking to me hahahah so strange ha


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> oh hahah i forgot to tell you about the dream i had last night there was a little bedside cupboard and it started moving side to side and then a ball popped out and then a baby giraffe popped out of the ball and it was dead cute but then it turned into a baby and then started talking to me hahahah so strange ha

Sounds like a definate pregnancy dream to me...Reminds me of a disney cartoon with a cupboard coming alive....Maybe it's symbolic of your ovary releasing the egg that will become your baby!!! Pregnancy dreams are promising!!!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

harri- you are beautiful!

Laura- if there is anything you need, please just ask!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

:hi::hi: B! how are you today? Any plans today? It's tax free shopping weekend in our state but there is no way in hell that I would brave the crowds this weekend so we are all done with our shopping! Gonna chill here at home since Keith has to go to the airport today to pick up one of his handlers coming back from a deployment...


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> :hi::hi: B! how are you today? Any plans today? It's tax free shopping weekend in our state but there is no way in hell that I would brave the crowds this weekend so we are all done with our shopping! Gonna chill here at home since Keith has to go to the airport today to pick up one of his handlers coming back from a deployment...

My DH's whole damn family has descended upon the state of Ohio this weekend, lol. I love them all, but am just not in the mood. 

We will do all of our shopping next weekend bc DD doesn't even get her list until the 15th, so we are just going to guess at it, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> oh hahah i forgot to tell you about the dream i had last night there was a little bedside cupboard and it started moving side to side and then a ball popped out and then a baby giraffe popped out of the ball and it was dead cute but then it turned into a baby and then started talking to me hahahah so strange ha
> 
> Sounds like a definate pregnancy dream to me...Reminds me of a disney cartoon with a cupboard coming alive....Maybe it's symbolic of your ovary releasing the egg that will become your baby!!! Pregnancy dreams are promising!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

:baby: if i was that lucky that would just be the most amaizing news ever it would be a dream come true :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> harri- you are beautiful!
> 
> Laura- if there is anything you need, please just ask!

thankyou sooooo much :hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

Thanks dmom, definitely don't feel it. I've come home with a stomach bug :-( 

Are you getting close to ovulating? Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

oh no harri is it somthing you ate?? Hope your ok x


----------



## harri

I don't know! Couldn't get off the loo! I got home just in time but left DH there. I think I need to go back now but I'm a little worried I'll get caught short! Might take an imodium now and get back to the party! Urgh! 

Any symptoms with you? :) Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

imodium is a great idea hope it does the trick :hugs:
i dont think i have any symptoms especially now i know about the cyst im putting everything down to that lol
how long till your af comes?


----------



## wanabeamama

oh shit i have just had some watery red blood/cm stuff i feel crampy wtf i cant take musch more of all this its just not going to happen is it why why why cant i just be normal :(


----------



## harri

Awww Laura :hugs: you know it could be a good sign!

Hope you feel better soon! :hugs: 
I think AF will arrive in just over a week! I need it to come now to flush me out as my cramps are getting worse by the day! :( it's going to be a horrendous period I can tell! 

Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


girls...


----------



## wanabeamama

i dont like my chart :( i feel really crampy i have light browny creamy cm now i have totally lost all hope now with this cyst ive read too many posts of people who said that there doctors said they probibly wont conceive and if they did it would end in mc because of the cyst :( 
why is my temp back down is it because of the blood?


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: You had a dip at 6dpo last cycle too so I wouldn't worry! 
When do they want to try IUI? Xxxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

i dont know yet i see the specialist on the 31st but now ive got the cyst they might want to do surgery first i guess ill just have to wait till then,
im going to start taking bc on tuesday till i get back from my hol.
How are you feeling today??


----------



## harri

I think that's a good idea! :hugs: I hope you don't have to have surgery :hugs:

I feel OK, just trying not to worry about the fact that this probably won't fix anything other than give me a period but we shall see xxx.


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, you haven't dipped below coverline...do you need to start the pill today or can you wait a few days and test, just to be 100% sure before you do it?


----------



## dachsundmom

harri....loads of PMA coming your way!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, you haven't dipped below coverline...do you need to start the pill today or can you wait a few days and test, just to be 100% sure before you do it?

im gona wait till tuesday to start taking it i will test tuesday morning but i dont think anyting will show i will only be 8dpo but thats when my temp usually start to drop.


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all! Sorry to hear things havent been going that great for you wanabe and Harri! I really hope you dont have to have surgery! 

:hugs: all round today


----------



## wanabeamama

thankyou waiting :hugs:
how are you today?


----------



## waiting2c

wanabeamama said:


> thankyou waiting :hugs:
> how are you today?

Not too bad. Just waiting for AF to show up at the end of the week to get going on a brand new cycle. Worried about my OH at the moment. He has been sore and getting worse for 10 days now. Has a bit of swelling where his bladder is. Went to doctors, they did a urine test and said it was clear. Does anyone have any ideas on what else it could be?


----------



## wanabeamama

im going to start bc today ive had some more watery red blood thismorning my temp hasnt gone up as much as it normally does on 7dpo also got bfn this morning (i know its early tho) i just cant see how an egg can implant if im spotting/bleeding since 4dpo my pelvis is hurting too today im gona try not to get too down about it and just concentrate on my holiday :/


----------



## wanabeamama

:laundry::dishes::iron::hangwashing::coffee: im lonely where is everyone??????? ok ill just play on my own :bike:


----------



## dachsundmom

I just got here, lol. It's about 9:30 am here and I just got to work!

I am sorry that you feel like crap, but I am so excited for your hols!!

Has Grace ever surfaced?


----------



## harri

Hey guys!!! 

:hugs: sorry you feel poo today! Have you started the bcp? 

How are you dmom, any closer to Oving?

I have had my teeth done this morning and my mouth hurts SO MUCH! It's aching like mad!!!! xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I am thinking I might have OV early with the soy on CD8, but I am not too sure, lol.


----------



## harri

OOOO yes I see what you mean! Did you get any cramps on Saturday? xx


----------



## dachsundmom

I have had OV pain from Thursday to yesterday and cramping starting this morning.


----------



## wanabeamama

finally you guys are here :hugs: i missed you :hugs:
i havnt started bcp yet i have a telephone appointment with my doc in the morning so im gona ask her what she thinks is causing it i reccon my cyst is bleeding ive been having lots of sharp pains all accross the bottom,

dmom are you temping this cycle?


----------



## Icca19

hey girls i cant talk much right now but ill be back on later or tomorrow
i hope everyone is doiing awesome, i am!! or trying to lol
iv got a super good feeling about this cycle!!! i updated my chart too if anyone wants to take a look!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Icca! I missed you! I'll look at your chart.

Wanabe- my chart is current...feel free to glance, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, that looks really good!


----------



## harri

Nice chart Icca!!!!!!  xxxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Morning everybody!
Finally get my day off to lounge and goof around on the internet toady!
It's been an exhausting week, that whole fatigue thing is really catching up to me. Our church's baptismal overflowed and destroyed our basement where we usually have Sunday school, so I had to teach in one small classroom with both the pre-school and elementary school kids...it was utterly insane. 40 some odd kids ranging from 4 to 8yrs all in one small room with only 3 adults to control them.:wacko: 

Hope everybody is doing good, Icca your chart is looking fantabulous! I missed you guys!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Kayla! I'm glad you have a chance to rest today.


----------



## Icca19

well i hope that my chart ends up with a BFP because every cycle is different and idk what to think


----------



## harri

I really hope this is your cycle Icca! Xx


----------



## Icca19

me too! lol
the only thing different this cycle is my boobs...they hurt since the day i went to DPO status and have been getting bigger and hurting more every day
either its alot of progesterone or im prego!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, when are you POAS?


----------



## harri

Boobs are always a good sign, I've never had really sore boobs! I can't wait until I do lol xx


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all! Oooooh how exciting Icca!! Fingers are crossed for you! When are you going to test?


----------



## Icca19

Well iv tested this morning and friday too and both bfn...but ff said I should test on the 17 so I guess its still too early still
Im also very tired which is extremely weird for me! 

I just bought more tests to dds ay
The ones I oom the other two days were frer but I just bought some dollar store tests
Prob going to test every day until I get a bfp or my period lol


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Boobs are always a good sign, I've never had really sore boobs! I can't wait until I do lol xx

i get sore boobs every month dont really have sore boobs now tho lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Great, it's titty time again! Lol


----------



## Icca19

I dont really get sore boobs at all like last month they didnt hurt at all and my progeserone was so low too
Im willing to bet my progesterone is higher right now!

I have a stretch mark on my one boob cuz its so much bigger right now lol they both are!

Im getting good vibes this month....im sending them everyones way


----------



## Icca19

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you one progesterone Icca?


----------



## wanabeamama

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly: titty time hehe


----------



## dachsundmom

My boobs hurt! Lol...I don't even know if I OV yet, lol


----------



## MrsStutler

:rofl: I wonder if "normal" people are so excitable about sore boobs?:haha: I've got my fingers crossed that they are a positive sign for you Icca!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls! Looks like I OV 4 days early on the soy. Guess all I can do now is wait.


----------



## harri

Yay nice chart dmom! You're in the tww wooohoo!! Xxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Wow  did you get lots of bding in dmom?


----------



## harri

Oh my word I am beyond angry! I got veneers on a few of my front teeth yesterday and woke up at 4am and one had cracked so I had to go back to the dentist this morning and they've numbed my face again!!! :( nooo!!! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

I didn't get any but what you see on my chart...my OV was right after AF. I think we got 4 times in maybe? FF says the timing was good, so I am just going to have to wait.

harri- why did your veneers crack?


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...please let us know what your doc says today.:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

Basically they gave me a duff one that was already cracked underneath! So they have to order a new one now!

Laura - thinking of you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

It wasn't used was it? Lol

I know that NHS is broke, but seriously? lol

Are you guys safe from all of the rioting going on over there?


----------



## harri

No lol I paid privately and they were made to fit my teeth but one was damaged!

Yeah it's mainly in London and the main cities. It's absolutely shocking, I bet most of them couldn't tell you why they are rioting other than to loot! It is disgusting! X


----------



## dachsundmom

harri...thank God you are safe!

Is Laura close to all of it?


----------



## harri

No, laura's only about 30 miles from me thankfully. :) 

Xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...I would panic if I thought you guys were anywhere near it!

Have you guys met yet?


----------



## harri

No we've not met ! Maybe we should :)

I have loads of ewcm?! That doesn't make sense when I'm taking norethisterone!? Odd!!! 

Xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri, until you are done with AF, I wouldn't pay any attention to CM...it's just going to make things confusing, lol.


----------



## harri

I think you're right!!! Lol!


----------



## Icca19

Good morning girls!! how is everyone doing today?

Well my temps dropped a tad this morning but its nothing to worry about (i hope) i figure my period should be here any time between today (cd32) and next Tuesday (cd39) 
AH! its going to be a long week lol 
i broke down and tested this morning (again BFN) 
Boobs still hurt so thats a good sign!!!

YEY Dmom welcome to the TWW !!


----------



## dachsundmom

:holly::holly::holly:

It's still titty time!


----------



## wanabeamama

hi ladies sorry ive been really buisy at work im going to london this weekend thats where im flying out from we should have been spending 3days there before we fly but now were just going the day before :(

i spoke to my doc she said she got the results back the cyst is about 4.6 cm so she is refering me as an emergency and said the bleeding may be my cyst bleeding but i havnt had any since yesterday morning :)
my temp has droped back down again today but by boobs have started hurting :/


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> No we've not met ! Maybe we should :)
> 
> I have loads of ewcm?! That doesn't make sense when I'm taking norethisterone!? Odd!!!
> 
> Xxxx

:) yes i think we should :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, please be safe in London!

If you guys meet, we want pic of the two of you together!


----------



## harri

Lol good idea! :) 

Glad you've stopped spotting now Laura, your chart is looking nice to me! 

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, please be safe in London!
> 
> If you guys meet, we want pic of the two of you together!

most definatly :)


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, please be safe in London!
> 
> If you guys meet, we want pic of the two of you together!

most definatly :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I'm back from my appointment! Didn't take a long time since all my info and insurance were the same as 4 years ago. lol Gave 8 vials of blood, urine and I had a pap smear. Had the U/S to date everything and he says I am good to go for my April 1st due date. He said that the baby is measuring 6 weeks 5 days so we are pretty much right on target!! The little heart was there just thumping away! I go back in 4 weeks.
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2fdc22b0-891d-4ec4-8088-b8811cbbed7d.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

It's still exciting!!! Even seeing it twice!


----------



## harri

YAY!!!!!! Really excited for you! Xx


----------



## MrsStutler

I'm so excited! :happydance::yipee:


----------



## Icca19

yey! thats so awesome, what if you deliver on April Fools day!?


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all! Wow how exciting!! Cant imagine how awesome it is to hear the little heartbeat!!


----------



## wanabeamama

omg getting scary here the riots are now 5 minuits down the road from me :( 

has anyone ever had a weird viabrating feeling in the lower abdemon???

Mer thats great how exciting :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Icca19 said:


> yey! thats so awesome, what if you deliver on April Fools day!?

Well it's a real possiblity...Caitlin was 7 days late, Madalyn 2 days late, Dalton was born on his due date and Bennen was 3 weeks early.


----------



## waiting2c

Shoot - that is scary wanabe, the riots over there sound pretty horrific! You take care huh!


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...please be careful!


----------



## Icca19

my cousin was born on April 1st
i laugh when i think about how she told my Uncle, i bet he didnt believe her lol


----------



## wanabeamama

im embaresed to be brittish right now there is no reason for this they have just lost controll of the youth i just cant understand why they would destroy there own town?? The police are just standing watching :(
they have started rioting near my salon now i really hope its still in one peice in the morning 
strangley enough there has only been one person badly hurt


----------



## waiting2c

OMG, I hope your salon is fine Wanabe! That would absolutely awful. I am trying to get hold of my sister at the mo too to make sure she is away from it all.


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> OMG, I hope your salon is fine Wanabe! That would absolutely awful. I am trying to get hold of my sister at the mo too to make sure she is away from it all.

where is your sister??


----------



## harri

I really hope your salon will be OK! 
This is very scary, I just can't believe it's happening! From the reports nearly all the rioters are teenagers ! Their parents need to get a grip! X


----------



## wanabeamama

i know how did we lose controll of the kids....... Probibly because our adult authority has been taken away they know that. You cant even touch a child whats it gona be like when the schools go back there gona be full of themselfs they have been causing so much destruction and the police stand and watch its just going to get worse :(


----------



## harri

Exactly ! They need the power to get tougher on them!
I bet you're glad you're going away now! Xx


----------



## waiting2c

She is in swiss cottage in london. Heard from her and she is good. Phew!

Take care you UK gals! Off to a site visit now. catch you later x


----------



## wanabeamama

well i dont know i am and im not i will be worried about familly and business but this feel like a hell hole and i wana get out of it :(


----------



## harri

I know :( x


----------



## dachsundmom

Be safe please! You must check in, in the morning!


----------



## harri

All OK here. 

My temporary filling came out in the night :( third day at the dentist today! :( xxx


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/e4a56983.jpg

Why? I don't understand why it's still positive! So annoying!! Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

still here im about to leave the house and see what destruction has been caused :/

omg harri when you finally do ov you will relese about 20 eggs lol geeeez


----------



## harri

Tell me about it! :(

I hope there's no damage at your salon xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

well just done an hours drive and didnt see a single bit of distruction lol salon is fine :)
but my mum is going to work in the arndale manchester today she works at the currency exchange :(


----------



## harri

Phew!!!! I heard about it all kicking off at the arndale, I hope your mum is ok! Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

i tested :bfn:


----------



## harri

:hugs: it is still early!! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

harri- is AF over yet or even started? If not, stop POAS for right now, lol.

Laura- so glad your salon is ok! Please let us know that your mom is ok. Did you start the pill?


----------



## wanabeamama

i started taking bcp yesterday do you think it will make my temps different? Or just not get the af drop?
I know its still early im not going to test till sunday now :)


----------



## harri

AF hasn't even started dmom :haha: xx


----------



## harri

I'm not sure what your bcp will do, which pill is it? Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

BCP will raise your temps, no doubt about it.

harri-I am lost, isn't your med supposed to bring on AF?


----------



## harri

Yea but you take it for 5 days and it's just a fake progesterone so my temp is sky high and then when you stop taking it it triggers AF. I stop taking it today! 
Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, lol. Then stop looking for OV now...


----------



## wanabeamama

im taking microgynon


----------



## harri

Mycrognon raised my temp last year. X


----------



## Icca19

Good morning girls 
im glad to hear everyone is ok over there :hugs: and i thought it was bad here in the States lol what is all the rioting over?

well my temp is going down and i tested this morning and got another BFN. im 12DPO today and it should have shown up by now if its going to be my month. AF is susposed to start anywhere between the 13th and the 15th. My boobs are still full blown tender and swollen so im still holding on to hope 

Wannabe dont lose your faith either, its still early (but you know that) lol 
How long are you going to be taking the BCP for? Is it to regulate your cysts???

Harri im keeping you in my prayers and i hope that you can figure out a way to get your cycle in check lol

So where has evryone else been??????


----------



## dachsundmom

:holly::holly::holly:Hope girls, we must all have hope!

Well, and titty time!


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> Good morning girls
> im glad to hear everyone is ok over there :hugs: and i thought it was bad here in the States lol what is all the rioting over?
> 
> well my temp is going down and i tested this morning and got another BFN. im 12DPO today and it should have shown up by now if its going to be my month. AF is susposed to start anywhere between the 13th and the 15th. My boobs are still full blown tender and swollen so im still holding on to hope
> 
> Wannabe dont lose your faith either, its still early (but you know that) lol
> How long are you going to be taking the BCP for? Is it to regulate your cysts???
> 
> Harri im keeping you in my prayers and i hope that you can figure out a way to get your cycle in check lol
> So where has evryone else been??????

im just taking it because af is due on monday the day i go to barbados and my flo is soooo heavy and painfull i couldnt cope on a 9hr flight and then wear a bikini while leaking through a huge pad :( im only taking it until the last day of my hol unless i get a bfp.
how are you today?


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Mycrognon raised my temp last year. X

i wonder how long it will take to make it raise my tems havnt gone as high as they usually do this cycle :shrug:


----------



## Icca19

idk? i havent been on birth control of any kind in about 10 years lol

im doing good. iv got a busy week so im hoping it keeps my mind off of this stupid TWW lol im getting reaady to go to the zoo with my son and his daycare class!! im so excited!! maybe more than Dominic lol

im made up my mind that im testing every day from here on out until i get my BFP or my period (with dollar store tests lol cheepies) DH already knows and i dont think he minds much either. plus im not spending that much money. at the most it will be $10. i dont see AF taking any longer than that to arrive, esp with the temp drops 
iv never had a BFP at home and im DETERMINED to have one!! every time iv found out i was prego was at the DRs and i was alone. i just want someone to share it with, ya know.

well im off to the zoo
hope everyone had a GREAT day!! :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

i have never used bcp before lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dmommy how you doin? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Just waiting, lol. Very concerned for all of my UK ladies, but I am ok...

Are you all packed yet?


----------



## wanabeamama

almost packed just 1 or 2 things left to do :) im working right up until i go so have to do a bit each night lol
well its all been very quiet today and its raining heavy im hoping it might put them off
have you looked at the footage on youtube??


----------



## dachsundmom

I've been reading the Guardian...it's not looking good at all.


----------



## wanabeamama

i think the media have hyped it up alot i havnt seen anything at all and what i have heard from people that have seen it all that happened in manchester as just 100's of kids hanging round and broke a few windows and only 1 or 2 shopps were looted london was much worse but last night nothing happened in london so im hoping its all calmed down a bit now mots of it was roumers spread via facebook and twitter


----------



## dachsundmom

London looks like it's getting under control now.


----------



## MrsStutler

Morning everyone!
Icca- The zoo sounds so fun! I love going to the zoo, I wish we had more time last time we went. I think I may plan a little trip in the winter just for something fun to do. Now that we have a car that can make it out of town I keep dreaming up all these trips we can take! :haha: Hope you have a blast and if you see a Dik Dik take a picture for me!

Glad to hear our UK gals are ok, I will admit I live under a news-proof rock and the first time I heard about it was from following Tom Felton (Malfoy from Harry Potter) on Twitter:dohh: It sounds crazy from what I've heard, hope it gets under control soon. Stay safe!:hugs::hugs:

Today is 11 weeks :happydance: and although I've been surprisingly non-obsessive about the doppler I couldn't resist this morning and within about 3 seconds I found the heartbeat!! A happy and healthy 156bpm too!:happydance: https://youtu.be/8JELDeI9wQU There is the thingy to hear it if you want :happydance:

Hope everyone has a spectacular day!:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla...best sound ever!


----------



## harri

Wow what a great sound!!!!!!! :) made me all goose pimpley!! Xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Love it Kayla!! Did you add it to your blog? Have I said lately that I adore your blog! lol


----------



## Icca19

aww love it!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

awwww


----------



## waiting2c

That is so cool Mrs S!!! I have never heard anything like that before. Brought a wee tear to my eye.


----------



## waiting2c

Hey gals - quick question.. as this is my first month charting i have no idea what to expect from things, just trying to get a handle on this for next month.

When should I expect to see my temps drop down, and how close is AF when that happens?


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> Hey gals - quick question.. as this is my first month charting i have no idea what to expect from things, just trying to get a handle on this for next month.
> 
> When should I expect to see my temps drop down, and how close is AF when that happens?

usually you would get a drop 1-2 days before af but some women dont have a drop untill after f starts


----------



## wanabeamama

yey my temp has finally gone up im not sure how much of it is because of the bcp ive only taken 2 so not sure if it will be in my system yet.


----------



## harri

Nice chart!!! I hope it's not the bcp! :) xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, the chart looks really good!

FF moved my x-hairs this morning to CD10, from CD8; I think I agree with it. Damn, lol


----------



## harri

I think I agree with it too dmom! :hugs: 

Did you still bd on those days? Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

I didn't on the day of ovulation, lol.


----------



## harri

They say day before is best anyway! :-D xx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri- was today your last pill?


----------



## harri

Yesterday was my last pill. Hopefully AF will be here by monday! 
I am going to start tracking my temp to see if it drops over the next few days! Xx


----------



## Icca19

good morning girls (well not for me) AF arrived 3 days early!!
i knew when i took my temp this morning 

good luck harri i hope you get AF this weekend (haha that just doesnt feel right saying that)
wannabe how are you feeling today??
what about you dmom ??


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, three days early? Is it full flow?

I got my x-hairs moved, so I am 3DPO now, lol


----------



## Icca19

i just looked at that Dmom and i agree too ......3DPO it is
that makes your tww back at the begining lol

its getting heavier now and i have horrible cramps right now 

oh i took a blue dye test last night and it showed up + with in 3 min and after 10 min there was clearly a line (or PLUS sign) 
but now im bleeding ......WTF!?!?!
i HATE blue dye tests!!!

i was SO excited last night. i KNEW i shouldnt have gotten my hopes up :-(

im calling the test company and someone is getting yelled at! lol


----------



## harri

:hugs: sorry about AF Icca! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Icca19

i am super happy i had a 33 day cycle instead of a 40 day cycle though!!!


----------



## harri

Yeah :) that's great news! 

Let's hope I follow in your footsteps xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, do you have a pic of the test?


----------



## wanabeamama

oh no icca im sorry af came damn the blue dye STAY AWAY from them girls they are EVIL :(

i have acid in my throte and its making me feel abit sick :( but other than that i havnt had any bleeding for 3 days now yippee


----------



## harri

A girl I know just got her bfp and has had acidy feeling for 4 days! Fx'd!! Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

i have had it before but only at night and only one night ive had this now for 2 days maby 3 i dont know :/


----------



## harri

When are you testing? Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

i really wana hold out till sunday at least that way i can live in hope for a couple more days lol


----------



## harri

I like your style :) xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, this really does sound good!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> i have had it before but only at night and only one night ive had this now for 2 days maby 3 i dont know :/

Laura I had that acid in my throat for days before my :bfp: and still do. I actually had to up my Prilosec to 2 pills a day instead of one. FX'd for you!!:hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

Aw man, sorry the witch got you Icca!:hugs: But yay for the shorter cycle, there is always a silver lining right?
I think women should seriously get together a petition to ban all blue dye tests...it's just not worth the heartbreak! C'mon lets get the pitchforks and torches!

Oooh I hope that is a good sign for you Laura! Got my fingers and toes crossed!


How is everybody else doing? I'm at work today so, naturally...I'm goofing off on the internet!:haha: I love my job sometimes.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I am doing not so good today...I seriously hate bitching too but I had some apples&cinnamon oatmeal and it made my stomach hurt. I was still hungry after too. So a bit ago I ate some saltines with peanut butter..same thing..tore my stomach up and I am still hungry. I am nauseous all day long too. On the bright side I have cut my Mt. Dew intake down to 1 a day...that's good for me. I am so tired...I can barely stay awake during the day and night. Everything that anyone does pisses me off...I am a hot mess for sure!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you tried toast?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Have you tried toast?

Yup...I love whole wheat toast. I am currently trying to suck down some Nissin Bowl Noodles..we will see how that goes...:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Have you tried toast?
> 
> Yup...I love whole wheat toast. I am currently trying to suck down some Nissin Bowl Noodles..we will see how that goes...:shrug:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

Aw, hope you feel better Mer! I love just plain toast, always makes my stomach feel better. I know what you mean about being hungry but your stomach is practically saying "go ahead...put something in me...see what happens!" I imagine mine with a little mobster accent just for emphasis.:haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all  Sorry to hear you not feeling so great Mer! Hope that passes soon.

Love the mafia voice Mrs S, now I cant help but read your post in a mock mafia accent.

Hope this TWW is your last Dmom! 

Sorry AF got you Icca, but great that your cycle was shorter :hugs:

Harri - I have my fingers crossed you get AF and move into a nice fresh cycle soon!

Im expecting AF in a couple of days, interesteed to see how it shows on my chart so I know gong forwards. Im considering taking vitex this next cycle to try and shorten it a bit, ive blown out to 34-35 days this time round.


----------



## wanabeamama

ewwwww my knickkers are soaking wet like i peed myself :(


----------



## harri

Lol I know I shouldn't laugh but that's funny :) 

My temp is still sky high so no AF for me today xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura and harri...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

How are you dmom? :) xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm still waiting, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

:( bfn thismorning with fmu i cant see it suddenly turning to bfp :(


----------



## harri

Lol I know that feeling!

I've bought a clearblue fertility monitor for when my cycles start playing ball :) 

Got anything nice planned for the weekend? Xx


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: you now they do say fmu isn't all it's cracked up to be!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

ok i will go pee again but i dont think there will be anything there :( x


----------



## wanabeamama

:bfn: :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Laura, can we see the test?


----------



## harri

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

see told ya :(
 



Attached Files:







Test 12th.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: sorry

so how is everyone today? (besides the BFNs?)


----------



## Icca19

wow Harri whats up ith that temp spike!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry:

Laura! :hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

:hugs: BFNs suck Laura, will you smack me if I say "your not out yet":haha:

Well today just sucked. I brought my two cats to the humane society and surrendered them, which is the nice way of saying I dropped them off at the pound.:cry: I've been a crying wreck all day. You'd think I just lost a relative. We decided we would be better without them since one doesn't know how to not use his claws and the other hates children, plus he was ticked about something and started pooping in our hallway and bathroom:dohh: I will still miss them though.

On the brighter side I found the heartbeat again this morning. We also got our vacuum back from the repair shop and thankfully the $300 repair was under warranty.:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla that's just awful! I'm so sorry.....I hate to ask this, but is it a no kill?


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> Kayla that's just awful! I'm so sorry.....I hate to ask this, but is it a no kill?

No, its not a no-kill. They like to say they are but I've heard some stories about animals being put down. I feel awful about it, I keep thinking about going and adopting them back. I can only hope somebody adopts them soon.


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Kayla that's just awful! I'm so sorry.....I hate to ask this, but is it a no kill?
> 
> No, its not a no-kill. They like to say they are but I've heard some stories about animals being put down. I feel awful about it, I keep thinking about going and adopting them back. I can only hope somebody adopts them soon.Click to expand...

Will Petmsart take them from the shelter? The one here does and just keeps them in-store until they are adopted.

Maybe if you take their pics and put them on Petfinder and list the shelter, that would help too. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

Our Petsmart works with the humane society and has some kitty condos at the store but they rotate the cats ever other week so there is no guarantee that they will be adopted. I know the lady who checked them in and she promised me they would not be put on "the list" so hopefully she keeps her promise and finds them good homes. The shelter also puts all their pets on petfinder, so they aren't all bad but I still feel terrible.


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla, you did what you had to do...please don't beat yourself up about it.


----------



## harri

Morning guys!!!

CD1 for me! FINALLY :happydance: 
Pain is already unbearable and I'm on prescription pain relief. Oh well, it's worth it!

How is everyone doing today? Xxxx


----------



## waiting2c

harri said:


> Morning guys!!!
> 
> CD1 for me! FINALLY :happydance:
> Pain is already unbearable and I'm on prescription pain relief. Oh well, it's worth it!
> 
> How is everyone doing today? Xxxx

Hurray Harri! well about the CD1 part, not the pain part. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## harri

Thanks waiting! How are you getting on? Xx


----------



## waiting2c

I'm getting on good thanks. Hoping tomorrow is my cd1


----------



## harri

Yay our cycles will start out similar :) x


----------



## wanabeamama

omg im confused im still taking the bcp yesterday i had a drop in temp thismorning it shot up to 37.01 but i have blood only a small amout dark brown/red im so confused i cant beleive it i go on holiday tomorrrow i really dont want af to arrive :(

yey harri thats great news :)


----------



## wanabeamama

ok i think its cd1 for me too i have no cramps what so ever but i just had loads of red blood, i cant beleive not only did the bcp not work but af came 2 days early ugh wtf i dont know weather i should carry on taking the pills or just stop maby it wont be as heavy if i carry them on idk help guys :(


----------



## harri

I would carry on taking them so AF won't be as heavy! 

I can't believe they didn't work! Also your chart is so random, bleeding with such a high temp, must be the bcp! I hope it is nice and light! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

yay harri!

Laura, I think the BCP failed bc it wasn't taken soon enough. I am not sure what affect it will have on your AF now, but I wouldn't stop it.


----------



## MrsStutler

Harri~:thumbup: Yay for CD1 (feels so wrong to say that!)

We have our [almost] 12 week appointment tomorrow :happydance: I am so excited and I really hope she does another scan this time so we can see something besides a blob. Of course I will post pictures if she does!


----------



## harri

Well after the most awful period pains I've experienced and heavy spotting yesterday I have no sign of AF today. Literally nothing, not even on a tampon :cry: what do I do now? I'm all out of ideas and ready to give up. Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri- no bleeding at all?


----------



## harri

Nothing - not one spec on my tampon! 

The pains have died down too! Looks like I'm back to square one :( x


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I think you should call your doctor.


----------



## harri

They won't do anything, my doctors are absolutely useless. 
They have told me to wait 3 months. 

Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Even for menstrual issues?


----------



## harri

Yep! They really are useless lol x


----------



## wanabeamama

i have arrived in london off to barbados in the morning woohoo im only spotting a tiny bit of brown now 
Harri im sorry :hugs: maby its just the start are you temping? Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, how long is the flight? You and I are going to be in the same time zone!


----------



## harri

Have a fantastic time Laura!!! :) so excited for you! Xx


----------



## MrsStutler

:hugs: Aw Harri that just plain sucks. What Laura said- Are you temping?

Have fun on your trip Laura!!! Hope to see some pictures, that sounds so exciting!:happydance:

Well this morning DH and I officially became "real" adults:haha: We made our first pot of coffee! It was hilarious to say the least.


----------



## wanabeamama

dmom the flight is 9hrs so at 1.30 pm tomorrow i will be in your timezone yipee :)


----------



## dachsundmom

You will finally know what a real summer is like! Lol


----------



## harri

I'm not temping at the mo, I'll start again tomorrow!!!! 

Haha I'm so rubbish at drinking coffee, everyone calls me a baby! Lol x


----------



## harri

Yo dudes!! :) 

Meh, no AF for me yet. Just took my temp 37.1, my highest yet. This sucks because it seems AF isn't remotely close even though my cramps are going strong again! 

Hope you guys are all good Xx


----------



## harri

Dmom - your chart is looking good! :) xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Shouldn't it have more variation? A dip or something, lol.


----------



## harri

I think it looks great... Rise rise rise rise, everyone loves the rise! :) xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes mam! Lol


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all! stink one Harri about AF going away again! I know how much you want to be on a new cycle!

Dmom - your chart does look good...  Yay.

Wanabe - Have an awesome awesome holiday!!

Mrs S - Lol, you make me laugh, officially becoming grown ups huh. How did you enjoy the coffee??

Well still no AF for me - guess I also have a long LP to go with my stupid super long cycles too. Why cant something just be normal for me.


----------



## dachsundmom

I think the temp drop means you will see AF shortly.


----------



## waiting2c

Im hoping so, got the temp drop three days ago. Missed yesterdays temp as couldnt find BTT. Normally get spotting for a day first though and as of yet no sign at all.


----------



## MrsStutler

Well I'm just plain disappointed today:nope: We had our sort of 12 week appointment today and the doctor just asked if we had any questions and that was pretty much it. They listened to the heartbeat, it was 164. I was really hoping to get an ultrasound! Now we just get to wait until September 9th when we go for our private scan in Vegas to find out the gender. My next appointment with my doctor is in another month.


----------



## wanabeamama

harri have you tested? Just in case you did ov at the same time as me??? Just in case x


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabe, you are up really late! Waiting for flight?


----------



## harri

Bfn :) have a great flight!!! Xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

booooooooo flight delayed :( departing at 2pm uk time grrrrrr lost half a day, got to the airport at 6.30am got 7hrs waiting now.


----------



## harri

Oh noooo!!! I think that calls for a few drinks! You're allowed alcohol in the morning if you're in an airport! :) Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

haha yes gona start in a minuit feel a little queezy tho only had an hours sleep lol but i must make the most of the free alcohol in the virgin lounge haha


----------



## dachsundmom

If you don't start drinking, then I will be very upset! Lol


----------



## mammag

Hi Girls!!!!!! I finally got my internet hooked up today!! :) It took forever for the cable people to finally get here. How is everyone!! I don't know if I can read back through two weeks of pages :) I missed you all!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Hi Girls!!!!!! I finally got my internet hooked up today!! :) It took forever for the cable people to finally get here. How is everyone!! I don't know if I can read back through two weeks of pages :) I missed you all!!

Hi!!!! I have missed you! I am having the chart from hell, lol. How are you?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

Hey Mammag!!! Long time no speak! We missed you! 

How are you? What CD are you on now? Xx


----------



## harri

Wow dmom just checked out your chart - what a dip!!!! Implantation? :) xx


----------



## harri

Hey Mammag I just checked your chart - hopefully you're in the TWW xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Mammag!!!!!!! Wondered when your internet was going to be up! How is the new house??

Well - I think I am going to be CD1 today  Sooooo happy!

How you doing Harri??

Im just going to go check out Dmoms Chart


----------



## dachsundmom

It might be a very early AF, Idk...or a fluke temp.


----------



## harri

Yay for CD1 waiting! Are you going to use opks this cycle? 

I took my last norethisterone this time last week and still no sign of AF. Pretty much ready to give up right now. X


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Yay for CD1 waiting! Are you going to use opks this cycle?
> 
> I took my last norethisterone this time last week and still no sign of AF. Pretty much ready to give up right now. X

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Yup I am going to temp, OPK, pretty much anything that will give me a better chance. Considering taking Vitex (agnus castus ) this cycle, have read some mixed reviews so still thinking on it.

Is there nothing more the docs can do for you? So awful that you are having so much trouble getting back to CD1 :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting...vitex can take around 3 cycles to work, so don't judge it after one...when you get your BFP, stop taking it.


----------



## harri

I've read mixed reviews too. I think you have to be patient with it and I'm NOT patient :haha: I have it here, maybe I should give that a go.

When I do ovulate I'm going to hunt that egg down, get some swimmers and make them kiss lol, then I'm going to drag them to the uterus and bury them in my lining and make me a baby! GOD THAT SOUNDS SICK, I think I'm going crazy :rofl: x


----------



## waiting2c

Ah okay, thanks Dmom! You are so knowledgeable on all this stuff!! Really appreciate it.


----------



## dachsundmom

Don't thank me, my knowledge has gotten me nowhere, lol


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/1925ad35.jpg

Even my cat is tired of this cycle!


----------



## waiting2c

Hmmmm Just having a look at your siggy and psychic readings dmom... that coupled with that very implantation looking dip is very interesting...  Really hope this is it for you!


----------



## waiting2c

harri said:


> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/1925ad35.jpg
> 
> Even my cat is tired of this cycle!

awwwwwww :hugs: 

Cute cat


----------



## dachsundmom

harri, what's kitty's name?


----------



## harri

Mollie :) I'm reading 'TCOYF' to her now! She looks very tired lol!


----------



## harri

waiting2c said:


> Hmmmm Just having a look at your siggy and psychic readings dmom... that coupled with that very implantation looking dip is very interesting...  Really hope this is it for you!

Yeah dmom.... Veeery interesting indeed!! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

My last cat was a Molly, lol.

We'll see what the temp does in the morning and go from there, lol


----------



## harri

Aww cool :)

Yes we shall, I think you'll get a beautiful rise. :) x


----------



## waiting2c

Will be checking it out first thing to see.


----------



## amommy

A question to the girls here who take or have taken soy. I bought natures way standardized soy isoflavones.. In the ingredients and amounts area it says 
40% soy isoflavones, and each pill is 100 mg.. does this mean that each pill gives 40 mg of soy or 100 mg? 

Kind of confused here, and would like to make sure I get the correct amount!! Thank you!! Also I hope I can find a "future bump" buddy as well, 3 cycles now and it kind of hard to do it on my own.. I have a lot lot of people I talk to, but we haven't become official buddies yet!!

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Icca19

hey girls!!!!!

someone up date me! 
how has everyone been????


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Icca! Grace popped in for a minute, harri is still waiting to bleed, and wanabe is on vacation! How are you? When do the kids go back to school? My DD starts next Wednesday.


----------



## Icca19

ah how is Grace? i havent heard from her in a while
Oh boy i bet wannabe is having too much fun lol i would if i was on vacation
harri you still havent had AF come to visit yet? WTF? didnt you take the meds to bring your period on???
Dmom your chart is looking wonderful! how do you feel?


----------



## dachsundmom

harri took the meds, but as of yesterday she wasn't having a lot of luck with them.

Grace only said hi and left, lol.

AFM, I feel fine. Nothing unusual at all. I really can't even report sore boobs today, lol.

Fill us in about you please.


----------



## harri

Wow dmom I <3 your chart!!!!! Xx


----------



## Icca19

well im freaking out because Dominic starts kindergarden on the 30th, we have orientation on the22nd and ill get to meet his teacher and what not. 
:-( im not ready for my baby to grow up yet
its making me want another little one REALLY bad now lol idk why but with the baby growing up i feel like my boilogical clock is ticking away!

As for me cycle wise......im just waiting to O, im on CD7 right now so im not going to start OPKing until CD13 so i still have another week or so to wait. 
i havent been temping but u dont feel the need to until AF leaves and i know im getting closer to O time. I temped this morning so ill prob keep temping from here on out. 

i think were going to have the SA done soon!! prob not this cycle but SOON!! 
were waiting for some extra $ to come in (it should be here in Oct) i cant wait!!!


----------



## Icca19

so im thinking about taking some SOY this cycle.....should i?
is it too late for me to take it? i have longer cycles so im thinking i can still take it now?


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, you might be ok to start soy, but you'd have to do it today. Your LO will be great in school and trust me, the time off that you get will be lovely! It's nice when they can come home and tell you about their day; it gives you something to look forward to. :hugs:

harri, I am not looking too much into my chart right now. I will probably POAS in the morning. Unless I get a huge dip, lol.


----------



## Icca19

iv been on line researching SOY all morning, they sat you can take it at different times, i was thinking about takin it from CD7 to CD11 (your susposed to take it for 5 days right?)
what if i only take ot for like 3 days??


----------



## Icca19

and i was thinking about buying soy milk and just drinking that insteasd?? lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Soy milk will not give you enough; 5 days, I don't think 3 would be enough.


----------



## Icca19

okey dokey

im a little nervous to take it but i really want to try it lol

ill try anything once ! im going for it!


----------



## dachsundmom

As a warning, it cleaned out my system and brought my OV up two days.


----------



## Icca19

sweet!


----------



## MrsStutler

I say go for it Icca! Hope the soy does it for you, I bet sending off your little man to school for the first time is tough. I think about it even now and start having little freak out panic attack moments :blush: I'm sure you will both do fantastic!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Well today is 12 weeks :happydance: I wish everybody would just agree on what is and isn't the 2nd tri. I even asked my doctor and she said somewhere between 12 and 14:dohh: I told her that wasn't very helpful and she laughed. I'm going with the middle and saying 13 weeks. I totally can't hide it anymore, I used to be really good at sucking in my gut and now...HA! Even sucking it in I still can't hide the bump:haha: Although funny enough I'm in bump denial, my mom keeps telling me how cute my bump is and I keep saying "its not a real bump yet!":wacko:


----------



## Icca19

lol your too funny Mrs.S

i didnt start showing a bump until i was like 5 months. i remember getting SO excited when someone asked me when o was due because for the longest time you couldnt even tell i was prego lol


----------



## Icca19

i think im going to go for it! i work until 5 today but when i leave here im going straight to Walmart and buying me some SOY! lol im nervous and excited at the same time. 

so if i take the SOY on CD7-CD11 when will i O???? like within a week or so??
im excited to see what kind of O symptoms ill have and how soon ill O!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, I OV three days after my last soy pills, lol.


----------



## Icca19

oh im SO excited to get out of work and go to walmart lol


----------



## mammag

Hey guys, sorry I reappeared and disappeared yesterday, lol, things are still hectic in the new house. Dmom, I think your chart looks super awesome, and unless you've taken some kind of non-testing vow, then I think you should test :) No pressure!! I have no idea if I am in the 2ww or if I even BD'ed at the right time if I am, lol, all I know is AF is most likely due at the end of the beginning of next week sometime. Going off of only the days when I had noticeable EWCM (no cp checking :) ) I'm probably about 8 dpo.


----------



## Icca19

well you know what they say Grace......as soon as you stop TTC youll get prego!!! 
seems to me that your mind is on other stuff so maybe its going to happen this month for you!!


----------



## Icca19

question: what days did you take your SOY on??


----------



## dachsundmom

I took my soy on CD3-7 and I will not POAS until Friday, lol. I cannot deal with the BFN.


----------



## mammag

first time around I took it cd 1-5, and I O'ed one day early with a TON of extra CM, this month I took it CD 3-7 and have no idea when I O'ed, but I did have a TON of EWCM for about 2 and a half days, enough that it was very apparent even though I wasn't paying attention!! I took it on purpose on different days though, so I wouldn't be aware of my O date.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hey guys! Been busy with school and when we aren't there I am trying to sneak a cause I am so stinking tired!! Here is a pic that I took today at 7w3d...I am enormous!! lol
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/70dd2c7d-0034-405c-a0a6-ad14dc505456.jpg


----------



## mammag

Awww, I love it Mer!!!! What a GORGEOUS bump!!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

gotta be twins!


----------



## harri

That is so twins mer!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

:rofl: I just told Keith when he came home that if one more person says that I am gonna scream...I know it's really code for: "Hey you're a fatass!!" lol I know I've heard it about 10 times today!! :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> :rofl: I just told Keith when he came home that if one more person says that I am gonna scream...I know it's really code for: "Hey you're a fatass!!" lol I know I've heard it about 10 times today!! :growlmad:

:haha::haha::haha::haha: No, you have a fat front!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I just told Keith when he came home that if one more person says that I am gonna scream...I know it's really code for: "Hey you're a fatass!!" lol I know I've heard it about 10 times today!! :growlmad:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha: No, you have a fat front!Click to expand...

Lmao :) You guys crack me up!!
Oh and for the record, I haven't peed on ANYTHING in over 22 days!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I just told Keith when he came home that if one more person says that I am gonna scream...I know it's really code for: "Hey you're a fatass!!" lol I know I've heard it about 10 times today!! :growlmad:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha: No, you have a fat front!Click to expand...

I told my friend today that if all this belly was in the back then my ass would look GOOD! :rofl: She is puerto rican and has a nice ass and I have a white girl ass! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, if you are 8DPO and I am 9DPO, we still managed to O at about the same time, even with my 18LP last cycle and soy making me O two days early this cycle! :wacko:


----------



## mammag

Lol, we're like cycle soul mates, I think I ovulated early too, 5 or 6 days, maybe 7, after my last dose of Soy, I think last month I took it too early for it too have much of an effect. But really I won't know for sure until AF comes.


----------



## dachsundmom

The soy cleaned out my system, I mean CLEANED IT OUT!!! Lol


----------



## mammag

It did me too, you remember me and Mer talking about it probably, lol. How about pimples? You having any problems with break outs on it?


----------



## dachsundmom

Actually, my skin is not breaking out this cycle.


----------



## mammag

Mine has horrible in the last few days, black heads all over my face, which I never get, even when I was young, and one huge one right to the right and under my lip, almost looks like a fever blister it's so bad. I just googled it after I asked you and found this: 

The first time one eats soy, the immune system reacts badly and creates antibodies. When the immune system responds this way, the sebaceous glands become inflamed and produce too much sebum. The sebum gets trapped in the inflamed hair follicles and creates a clog, keeping bacteria and the excess oil under the skin. As the sebum and bacteria build up, the walls of the hair follicles are ruptured, creating a papule or blackhead. If the hair follicle does not rupture, a whitehead is created instead.

If you seem to break out after consuming soy products or using acne treatment products that contain soy, you may have a mild soy allergy. The only way to know for sure if soy is the root of your acne is to eliminate all soy from your diet for one to two weeks. If in that time you find that your breakouts are less severe or more infrequent, you&#8217;ve likely found the culprit. If a soy-free diet does not help to improve your acne, it is probably safe to resume the moderate use of soy products, though soy does have other health risks that should be discussed with your doctor.


----------



## dachsundmom

So you're allergic to the stuff?


----------



## mammag

I guess I could be, IDK though, it doesn't make me sick or anything, I wasn't going to take it next month anyway so I guess it doesn't really matter.


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you like NTNP better?


----------



## mammag

Lol, no not really, I can't NTNP anyway, this month was easy with moving and settling and no FF, but when I don't have stuff to fill my days up I can't help but obsess over TTC. I just am going to take a break from the Soy so I don't mess myself up.


----------



## dachsundmom

When does school start?


----------



## mammag

September 1st, and I'm thinking about signing up for a STNA class for october.


----------



## dachsundmom

DD goes back next week; STNA is good and fast, lol.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> DD goes back next week; STNA is good and fast, lol.

I know, I never realized it only took two weeks, I did it once when I was 18; but I did it through the nursing home I was working for and thought it was fast cuz they were doing it.
Oh I think Bella is on crack, lol; she's acting crazy today, she hasn't eaten a bite of her food and she's running around like crazy!! Running in big circles and she usually sits on my lap most of the day and she hasn't ALL day today. She really is acting strange.


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Mammag! Nice to see you back on here! How are you enjoying the new place? Getting everything sorted out now?


----------



## mammag

Yup, Had DH buy me a new bedroom set, which I LOVE and everything is unpacked and in it's place. I still need to buy a washing machine, have a dryer, but my front loader apparently froze in the cold storage and the pipes burst inside of it and it's cheaper to buy a new one than to fix the old one. Still have a lot to get out of storage but for now everything is in order, DH is home every day (he's working 2nds now) and the boys have made a TON of new friends from the neighborhood already. It's nice and I'm happy :)


----------



## waiting2c

Thats awesome news. So glad you are getting settled in. Great that the boys have already made friends, that part can be hard sometimes!


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, sounds very good!


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you having to take clothes to the laundry?


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Dmom - are you phychic predictions from a website or from going to see people? I am very tempted to have one done but not sure how to go about it.


----------



## mammag

Yes :( Just went on sunday, but he promises to get me a new washer when he's off work this weekend, so I'm hoping I won't have to go back.


----------



## dachsundmom

secondsights.com for Katrina; she is by far the best and worth every penny!


----------



## waiting2c

Ok, I think I have ordered something, but am not entirely sure, I didnt enter any details anywhere but went through the checkout..... having a blonde moment.


----------



## dachsundmom

You have to email her your details. She has instructions on the site.


----------



## waiting2c

Cool - thanks - got it sorted now. Imagine I will hear back tomorrow as its late over there now isnt it?


----------



## dachsundmom

About 9:30, but she might be on the west coast, so 6:30. Probably tomorrow. She is very thorough.


----------



## waiting2c

Cool - I will wait and see what comes back then  Thanks


----------



## waiting2c

Ooooh I just got an email saying she will get right on it and I will have it later tonight so I will get it today my time.... im so nervous and excited now.


----------



## dachsundmom

I have had several readings with her, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes girls, I have become that nuts that I keep paying someone to tell me what I want to hear, lol.


----------



## waiting2c

Lol - I dont think thats nuts, I would do the same thing!


----------



## mammag

Aww, it's not nuts, we all need some hope in our lives; lol, false or not, we need it.


----------



## waiting2c

She told me November looks good, but that the order the cards came out say I am very fertile, that any problems I have had in the past around fertility are not there now, just to trust my body to know what it is doing and everything will be fine. Also that she sees boy not girl as first, and no multiples. Really really feel awesome for reading that. False or not it has given me so much hope.


----------



## mammag

:hugs: Good waiting, I hope she is spot on for you!! And if she isn't I hope it's cuz you get it waaayyy earlier!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Nice reading!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

B-WOW! Check out your chart!!!! It looks FABULOUS!!!! Are you still holding out POAS until Friday?


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, I am trying to hold out bc I think it's all a fluke!


----------



## harri

Oh my god your chart is fantastic xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks. I am not getting my hopes up at all, lol.


----------



## mammag

I would have a hard time not getting my hopes up with a chart like that! It's beautiful!!


----------



## dachsundmom

That's thre problem Grace, it's textbook perfect, lol. If it's not a BFP, I'll never believe a chart again!


----------



## harri

I know what you mean! I have high hopes for you dmom!!! Xxx


----------



## Icca19

good morning girls! 
Dmom that chart is looking wonderful!!
i know what you mean though about not believin what the chart says lol i had an awesome chart before and it turned out to be a big let down.  your doing an AEWSOME time not giving into the POAS addiction lol i would have caved by now 
Mammag how yu been ?? long time not text lol 
how is your new place?? Are you going to post pics of the house when you get it all "Better Homes" perfect (i love that magazine) lol just got my Fall issue yesterday in the mail
Harri did AF arrive yet?!?! ir at least call and say shell be on her way soon?? (any signs shes going to show) 

So...i broke down and took a OPK (ya ya ya i know its super early for me lol) but i needed to POAS. Besides im still using the new ones i bought last month so i need to see what they look like when its not O time. i didnt even have a second line, i usually do. But i just guess that when i do start to see one ill know ill have a surge on its way
OH! and im not going to take the SOY this cycle. Im already on CD8 and if i start them now im not going to O until about the same time i normally would so im going to just keep it "all natural" and then next cycle im going to start the soy on CD5 through CD9 and i should O about 3 days early.


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you made the right choice to wait on the soy for next cycle!


----------



## Icca19

yeah im not trying to screw anything up
plus with the super strong O i had last month on my own (with a "normal" length cycle) i want to see what my body does on its own, it seems like every other cycle or so i have a good cycle and then others are long and i have the good estrogen and progesterone signs. im willing to bet i dont O thoes cycles i dont feel anything! like when my progesterone was checked 2 cycles ago and it was only 6!


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, let's hope for the best!


----------



## Icca19

im keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!!! i really hope this is your last time charting and checking lol 
are you still taking your clomid?


----------



## Icca19

nevermind i just looked at your chart again and i see the SOY on there


----------



## Icca19

it seems you Oed like 4 days after you stopped taking it, i thought it was more like 10 days after you stop taking the SOY?? im confused now, maybe i should have taken the SOY this cycle


----------



## dachsundmom

I had an early OV and so has everyone else I know who has used the soy.


----------



## Icca19

lol i cant wait for this cycle to be over already


----------



## mammag

Ok, so I broke down and bought a dollar store cheapy today, and this is what I got. I'm so confused right now, I don't even know what dpo I am

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/dpo.jpg


----------



## mammag

It's so much easier to see IRL. I'm shaking right now, I can't take anymore false positive looking tests, but it came up in the time limit and it has color, and I'm too scared to go and get an FRER :( AHHHH


----------



## harri

OMG Mammag go and buy a FRER


----------



## mammag

I've got another of these, I'm going to go take it and if the result is anywhere near the same I'll go buy one.


----------



## dachsundmom

fx'd! Looks promising!


----------



## Icca19

ah im SO excited for you Grace!! im shaking too lol
i hope that ill still on line when you post your next pic, i cant wait to see the FRER!!!


----------



## Icca19

are you going to take it now!!??


----------



## mammag

I took it, completely and utterly :bfn: I don't know why I do this to myself.


----------



## Icca19

what ?! how?!? why?! 
can you post that pic?
how long did you "hold it" for?? didnt you just take that other test? maybe you need some FMU


----------



## Icca19

looking at your chart id say your 6 or 7 DPO ....still too early


----------



## dachsundmom

What about a pic?


----------



## Icca19

WSS


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh my goodness, I got so excited to see that. I hope it just an early thing and the second test was too diluted!!!! I have my fingers crossed! I need some good news!

I found out yesterday my sister in law is pregnant too, so I will at least have a preggo buddy at Disneyland in October!


----------



## mammag

I didn't hold at all, lol, I took it pretty immediately, maybe that's the problem. I didn't get to take a pic of it before I got angry and threw it away. That first one was absolutely positive, by anybodies standard. This is so ridiculous, drives me nuts.


----------



## mammag

I wish you all could see it in real life, it is soo purple, line never disappeared. This is gonna drive me nuts.


----------



## Icca19

post a pic of it now. i know its way past the time limit but i want to see if that line got darker cuz i def saw that second line!


----------



## Icca19

oh wait lol i just noticed that your ticker says 4DPO, was that there before? 
sometimes my blond get the best of me lol


----------



## mammag

It's not right, I think I'm 9 dpo, could be off by a day or two though.


----------



## Icca19

thats what i said! lol ok so i was almost right


----------



## mammag

Hard as I try I can not get this obvious freaking line to show up on my camera, AHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Icca19

awww :-( i want to see 
are you going to get a FRER for the morning ?


----------



## mammag

This is the best I can do, you can't even see it, the one with the line is on the right, the one without one is on the left, accidentally scratched the + one with my fingernails. 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/both.jpg


----------



## Icca19

oh i can still see it there. 
i hope your test tomorrow i a no questions about it BFP!
how long did it take before that line showed on the + one? did it pop up right away or did it take acouple minutes?


----------



## Icca19

i wasnt going to be on line tomorrow but i think im going to have to make a point ot get on line and see what your test looks like lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I think the 2nd test was just too diluted.


----------



## mammag

It was there as soon as I looked at it, I don't watch them develop; it drives me crazy, I went back at 5 minutes and it was there and obvious.


----------



## dachsundmom

Then I would take it as a good sign!


----------



## mammag

I just hope I get a better answer tomorrow, DH is gone now, but I'll buy an FRER in the morning and take it with SMU and nothing to drink.


----------



## Icca19

cant wait to see the pic tomorrow

yeah i agree, you took it too soon


----------



## mammag

It would be so wonderful, dam that BFN, that first one literally had me convinced, but you guys are right, I took it way to soon. I wish it were tomorrow!! :)


----------



## harri

Definitely a case of diluted pee! Can't wait for tomorrow! X


----------



## dachsundmom

And the stick peeing has begun again! Lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, I can't wait to see yours Dmom! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I might ride out the temps, lol. Out of curiosity, what is CM supposed to be during your LP? If I put any of it into FF, it dots my x-hairs.


----------



## mammag

There is no textbook cm in your LP, mine seems like it's different every month, sometimes its dry, then it'll be creamy, ewcm; if you can name it, I've had a 2ww with nothing but. Lol; I just ignore it now.


----------



## Icca19

im not sure either, as far as i know its not a good indicator for anything. so many things can affect you CM its hard to tell


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I am too scared to POAS, lol


----------



## Icca19

any way you can resist til the weekends over Dmom?


----------



## dachsundmom

Idk, lol. My psychic, yes...I am that girl now, says it's iffy that I will get a BFP on Friday, but she saw it for Saturday, lol


----------



## Icca19

lol then i take it your testing tomorrow
unless you can hold out another week!


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll decide when I see my morning temp, lol


----------



## Icca19

ohey dokey
now i have 2 things to look forward to tomorrwo! lol

keeping my fingers crossed for the both of you!
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## waiting2c

MOrning all.... have the day off work today so had a nice sleep in. Been interestin reading through whats been going on. i look forward to checking in tomorrow for some results!!


----------



## harri

This is so exciting :-D xxxx


----------



## mammag

OMG is it tomorrow yet?? U think DH will think I am crazy if I go get an FRER at 2AM when he gets home from work?


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace put your kids in the damn car and go to CVS, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, he has the car :( all I have is his stupid truck with NO car seats.


----------



## dachsundmom

Now why isn't this man driving his truck when he damn well knows you need the car seats? Lol

I swear if you lived closer, I'd deliver the FR myself. You know I have stock!


----------



## mammag

Lmao, that would be awesome, he just called me and I was bitching about not having the car, he takes it cuz it's better on gas and you know how men are, always trying to save a buck. It's so annoying. That's fine though, more HPT's for me!


----------



## dachsundmom

If that's the case, sell the truck and buy another car, lol. Once the older DS is in school, you need the car in case you ever need to get him or get to the school for any reason.


----------



## mammag

He's actually buying me a new kia sportage in January, that's when we pay this car off, I'm getting a black one, I think there just the perfect amount of soccer mom and kick ass :)


----------



## mammag

Do you hear thunder dmom?? It sounds like it's gonna storm like crazy here.


----------



## dachsundmom

That will be nice! Is DH ok with you going back to work?


----------



## dachsundmom

We had thunder about 45 minutes ago...it must be heading south towards you now.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> That will be nice! Is DH ok with you going back to work?

He's going to have to be, obviously if I'm pregnant by then I will put it off; but if not, with the boys in school, I'm going to have to find something to do!


----------



## dachsundmom

I agree! You'll go nuts if you're at home all day by yourself. I can't imagine that he would expect you to stay home and cook/clean all damn day, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, there wouldn't even be anything to cook and clean, that's all I do NOW, I would turn into one of those crazy mom's in curlers that know and love each character in Days Of Our Lives.


----------



## dachsundmom

Don't forget the 50 cats!


----------



## mammag

Lmao, nope, can't forget about them, Bella would have a heart attack.


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you going out to get a FR in the morning?


----------



## mammag

OH hell yeah, lol, the moment my red and sleepy green eyes pop open.


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope it's a good one!

I might test in the morning, but I need to see the temp first, lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, I thought about temping, but having really no idea of my DPO or anything, it probably would do no good but to drive me insane.


----------



## mammag

And just for the record, my boobs hurt so bad I can hardly stand it, and with that bit of TMI; I'm going to bed!! :)


----------



## harri

Lets see those tests then ladies....

Guess what day it is for me? CYCLE DAY 1!!!!!

I say cycle day one, I hope it is. Do you class red when wipe, red in knickers and a temp drop as CD1? I do :) I was so excited when I woke up this morning! X


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CD1 harri!

AFM, I got a temp drop this morning. It's either an early AF or the fact that I had to adjust my temp bc I woke up at 3 freezing and never really went back to sleep.

I am waiting for the temp tomorrow, lol


----------



## harri

Bummer dmom - I wanted to see a test! Lol

I hope you get a rise tomorrow! Xx


----------



## harri

Well I think I was a little premature, I don't think I'm full flow yet god damn!


----------



## dachsundmom

So CD1/2 for you? Lol


----------



## harri

Yeah :( I'm not adjusting FF until it completely stops! X


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh I hope it's soon for you harri!


----------



## harri

If this is another trick I will be really upset. It better not be! 
Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri, won't NHS give you a new doctor?


----------



## harri

Nope! I will be able to take it further in November once I get my test results. 

If I don't get AF by Tuesday I am going to start my BCP.

Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Will you stay on the pill until November?


----------



## harri

Hmmm I don't think so lol! I will start on 23rd and finish my last on 13th September and then see if my cycles regulate. I really don't want to do a whole 3 months! Just 1 for now. 

Xx


----------



## harri

Or do you think I should just start today? Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Honestly, at this point I would go for it...I think it's been long enough.


----------



## harri

I think you're right! Sod it I'll start tonight!! Thanks dmom.

Do you think I should take 3 weeks worth or 6 weeks back to back OR 3 weeks bcp, breakthrough bleed, 3 weeks bcp? Lol so many lovely options Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I'd do the 21 days and have the withdrawal bleed and take it from there. TBH, the way your system has been, Idk if you can get 6 weeks without spotting.


----------



## harri

My last pill will be on 8th September and last year my first cycle off bcp was a 42 day cycle and from then on was 29 days for 5 months. I may start taking agnus castus on the last day of my pill.

Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Idk anything about vitex.


----------



## harri

To be fair I think I'm too messed up to be fixed by a herb ! :rofl: x


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:

Harri, my personal rule is one new thing at a time so you know how each thing affects your system. I'd start with the BCP and hold off the vitex until you see how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## harri

You're so wise! I will take your advice! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

No, no wisdom here, lol


----------



## harri

Lol, why don't you test to cheer me up? Lol


----------



## mammag

Sorry your temp dropped dmom :( That sucks. Maybe it doesn't mean anything, it's too early for your temp dip though isn't it, you have a longer LP usually. I'm getting ready to test, DH is in the bathroom at the moment, I couldn't bring myself to buy an FRER, just can't stand to see a BFN on one. I'll post pics in a minute.


----------



## dachsundmom

I woke up freezing at 3am and had to use the adjuster bc I never got back to sleep. Yes, I have a longer LP...it really is too early, which is why I am not having a meltdown yet. I'll post the pic of last night's test, bc yes...I caved, lol.


----------



## harri

Woohoo fx'd Mammag!!! Xxx


----------



## harri

What was your temp before you adjusted? Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

96.72...Idk what that is in celsius, lol


----------



## mammag

Completely negative girls, no need to even post a pic, we all know I'd see anything if it was there, what was with that fucking test yesterday, that's ridiculous. I was doing completely fine, had no expectations of being pregnant this month, took that stupid test on a whim, why did it have to be F'ing positive, shit. Sorry, rant over :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: sorry Mammag! Xxx


----------



## MrsStutler

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I'm sorry Grace!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

well, got my washer and dryer, having it delivered later today. Was hoping it would make me feel better. It hasn't. I'm having a bit of a pity party today. I don't know why this month is different, every :bfn: is a bummer but this month, and I wasn't even trying, is really getting me down. I just feel like it's not fair. I don't understand what the problem is, I'm 26 years old and was 22 when I started trying for this baby. That's too much for anybody to have to endure. I broke down, and I mean alligator tears, to DH today. This is just too much for anybody I think. I'm not looking for a pity party from you guys, lol, I promise, I'm just venting. I feel like I'm not good enough; like I'm being punished for God knows what, for some reason I don't deserve another baby. Met a woman yesterday who pretty much said she hates her kids. She has an 18 month old baby girl and a 6 month old boy, I would give my right fucking arm for just one. It's just not fucking fair, I'm a good person, I always have been a good person; I'm a devoted mother, a loving wife; I do everything right and it seems like the people who do everything wrong get everything that I want. That sounds bad, but it's how I feel. Sorry ladies, didn't mean to be a downer, think I'm PMS'ing, lol, I feel like crap .


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: honestly grace you're a better woman than me.
I really hope you get a bfp tomorrow or as soon as freaking possible.

I've only been trying for 14 months and I'm already feeling shitty! I hope you feel a little better soon :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## mammag

I will, I really don't mean to be a downer, I'm just in a particularly vile mood today, and I feel like crap; so maybe I _am_ pregnant, :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Mercury Retrograde! Google it, lol.


----------



## harri

I think you're allowed a downer ! I really hope you are pregnant! Xx


----------



## harri

CD1 in full flow now and it hurts like hell - 3 month build up! Eeek! X


----------



## mammag

Lol, I googled it, and am more confused than before I did :shrug: put it in layman's terms for me plz :)


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> CD1 in full flow now and it hurts like hell - 3 month build up! Eeek! X

I'm sorry :hugs: but happy your finally into a new cycle!! Yay!! :)


----------



## mammag

Just stole this off facebook.

The economy is so bad that I got a pre-declined credit card in the mail. CEO's are now playing miniature golf. Exxon-Mobil laid off 25 Congressmen. Angelina Jolie adopted a child from America. Motel Six won't leave the light on anymore. A picture is now only worth 200 words. They renamed Wall Street " Wal-Mart Street". Finally, I called the Suicide Hotline and I got a call center in Pakistan and when I told them I was suicidal, they got all excited, and asked if I could drive a truck?!?!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mercury Retrograde...if it can go wrong, it will...lol.


----------



## mammag

Oh, lol, sounds about right.


----------



## dachsundmom

harri...I just saw your post. Yay for CD1, but I am sorry you are in pain.


----------



## mammag

Have I told any of you how awfully embarrassing it is to walk around with a huge sore about 3 centimeters from your lip? Lol, I don't know how people that get fever blisters do it. I feel like the whole world is staring at me like, eww. Lol. I solemnly swear to never pop a pimple again.


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes you will! Lol. Not SSing, but my boobs didn't get really sore until today, which makes no sense with the temp drop.


----------



## harri

I had the exact same thing when I popped a spot last week, it looked like a huge cave in my face :rofl: gross! Xx


----------



## mammag

Lol, mines a huge scab, I feel like explaining to every stranger on the street that I popped a pimple. Dmom, I still think your chart looks amazing, today's temp doesn't count, it makes sense it would be low if you were up all night and had no sleep. And my boobs are killing me, and I didn't write down when they stopped hurting on the Soy last month, but I know they didn't start hurting till 6dpo, and mine only started hurting yesterday so maybe I'm only 7 dpo today :shrug: who knows.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, are you waiting it out or testing again?


----------



## mammag

Oh, I'm waiting it out. I can't take anymore tests, told DH I would test in the morning, but I'm just gonna tell him it was negative and let him forget about it. The latest I should start AF is next Thursday, going off my typical 30 day cycle. So, if I make it till then I will test next Thursday. Even though I think I O'ed a good ways earlier due to the Soy, but maybe I didn't, but either way, gonna spend the next week keeping busy and not thinking about it.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## mammag

Lol yup, oh and not SS'ing either, but I have been viciously nauseous all day. I'm not sure what the problem is, but I feel hungry and like I'm gonna throw up at the same time, and then when I eat my belly feels better for about 5 seconds and then I feel sick again. Oh, and one more interesting thing, I had a charlie horse in my calf the other night, I used to get them all of the time when I was pregnant, but never, and I mean never; have I had one not pregnant in my entire life, so I'm either pregnant (knock on wood salt over shoulder) or my body is falling apart :)


----------



## Icca19

Hello girls I just wanted to check in for a min
Sorry to hear about your bfn this morning grace.......could still be early though
Can't wait to see what your next test looks like!

How you feeling dom???

Yet Harris has company, hopefully at doesn't wear out her stay and hits the road soon lol


----------



## mammag

My boys had a friend down today, he drives me crazy, lol; it's weird that my kids mean so much to me, but other peoples kids drive me completely insane; at all times. Lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Icca!

Grace, you just SS'd, lol. It's totally ok.


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm that mom who donates the cupcakes for the party, but never stays, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, I'm the mom who donates her house and no one else stays. :)


----------



## MrsStutler

Yay for CD 1 Harri, :hugs::hugs:

You can feel free to have a downer day Grace, we'll all just hug it out of you:hugs: You are seriously a way stronger woman than I am, I would have gone bald from pulling my hair out in frustration if I were you!:hugs:

I was over at a friends house with just her and her 18mo old daughter today and she would freak out and throw a temper tantrum every 15-20 minutes. All I could think of was "dear God please don't let our kid be like that!!" Then again she doesn't exactly parent like I would, I think she is too lovey dovey about the whole thing:blush: course I will never say anything.

Dmom~ That's funny, I already have some kind of expectation from people that my kids will all have amazing birthday cakes:dohh: That's what I get for having a tiny bit of talent.


----------



## dachsundmom

I've never had the party at my house, lol.


----------



## mammag

MrsStutler said:


> Yay for CD 1 Harri, :hugs::hugs:
> 
> You can feel free to have a downer day Grace, we'll all just hug it out of you:hugs: You are seriously a way stronger woman than I am, I would have gone bald from pulling my hair out in frustration if I were you!:hugs:
> 
> I was over at a friends house with just her and her 18mo old daughter today and she would freak out and throw a temper tantrum every 15-20 minutes. All I could think of was "dear God please don't let our kid be like that!!" Then again she doesn't exactly parent like I would, I think she is too lovey dovey about the whole thing:blush: course I will never say anything.
> 
> Dmom~ That's funny, I already have some kind of expectation from people that my kids will all have amazing birthday cakes:dohh: That's what I get for having a tiny bit of talent.

That's funny, I was just talking about your toilet cake yesterday :)


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> I've never had the party at my house, lol.

I think the smartest thing my parents did was always had my parties at public venues where you can just pack up and go home to a nice quiet and clean house. I'm definitely taking notes from both sets of parents! I have no idea how my mother in law stayed sane raising and homeschooling four boys:wacko: That woman is a saint.


----------



## mammag

Omg, my 6 year old just walked in here with something stuffed up his shirt and told me he thinks he's pregnant!! Lmao, I have no idea where he even heard anything like that. He's so silly, and weird.


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla, you will learn to love Chuck E. Cheese, lol. Let the kids run loose and then send them home to their parents hyped up on sugar!

Grace, hide the pee sticks from your son!


----------



## MrsStutler

OMG Grace, I nearly choked on the strawberry I was eating when I read that! I can't stop laughing! Dmom is right- Hide the pee sticks!:rofl:

I so wish we had a Chuck E. Cheese here!!! Even DH and I love it! I've always said we need one here with all the kids in town and "nothing" to do. On our first couples getaway we went to one with another couple and had a blast. People were looking at us a little oddly, two fully grown adult couples acting like a bunch of 6 year olds:blush::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Bowling always was a hit too...anything where you can bring your stuff and go the hell home, lol


----------



## mammag

I love bowling, I super suck at it, but I LOVE it!! :) <------Bowling Lover!


----------



## MrsStutler

I do like bowling, I'm terrible too though! Hey we could start our own league of terrible bowlers.:haha: I pick my ball based on color, so that tells you how professional I am


----------



## dachsundmom

I suck at bowling, except for Wii bowling, lol


----------



## Icca19

Good morning ladies how is everyone today??

I'm just getting up and ready for the day, today is going to be a long exciting exhausting day! 
Its my step daughters b day and her cousins as well, were having one big birthday bash for the end of summer!
We have TONS of fireworks! I can't wait!

So......who's POAS this morning!?


----------



## dachsundmom

From this morning


----------



## Icca19

I can't see crap on this stupid smart phone! Lol
Someone tell me what they see


----------



## dachsundmom

Hell if I know, lol...but my temps did go up!


----------



## Icca19

Yey!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Is that an Answer brand? I think I can see a faint line on it but the pic is too blurry for me to be for sure.....


----------



## mammag

I feel like I can see something on your tests Dmom? Can u see anything IRL?


----------



## mammag

Everyone is gone :( Boo.


----------



## Icca19

I'm here .......for now lol

Where's your test Grace?!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Everyone is gone :( Boo.

Sorry! I'm here! I have just been feeling shitty here lately...nothing pregnancy related either...I either have a head cold or my allergies are acting up...I woke up with a pounding headache, running nose one minute and stuffed the next and my throat feels like someone shaved my throat with a cheese grater then poured gasoline on it and set it on fire! (Yeah maybe I am exaggerating but I feel like dog shit) and of course there is not much I can take. What I can take is worthless....BOO! :cry:

Anyhoo...what is everyone else up to today?


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, hope you feel better!


----------



## mammag

Sorry you feel bad Mer :( No more tests for me guys. 
I'm done, lol, can't take anymore this month.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, did you test again?


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: I hope everyone's Sunday is an awesome day!


----------



## wanabeamama

morning ladies im having a fantastic time in barbados the whole fam whent out on a huge catermeran yesterday, its so good to get away from the stresses at work and home but i have seen some beautiful babies :) 
good luck with all the poas ladiesi will try to post a pic later :)


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls

Wannabe it sounds like a good time! I bet your having the time of your life!

Dmom how are you doing today?
You to Grace! How are you?

Harri I have a question for you....are you going to take anything to help you O on time this cycle??

And how are the prego ladies feeling on this Sunday morning??


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Laura and Icca!


----------



## Icca19

I see your temps are still up! 
:happydance:


----------



## mammag

Ok, I tested again :blush: actually 3 times :( Lol, and they all look like this. 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/randomdpo.jpg


----------



## mammag

I swear it's easier to see IRL. Lol, it's just so hard to pick up on camera, especially since there is no sunshine today.


----------



## dachsundmom

Is that another Dollar Tree test? Do you have anything else in the house and can you see it before you open it?


----------



## mammag

Yeah, I could, I tried to take a pic without opening it but just couldn't get it to show, I don't have any different tests, the only thing I can get without driving the 20 miles to walmart is a clear blue, which I hate to take.


----------



## Icca19

I agree stay azway from those blue dye tests! Lol

Any chance you can line up all the tests you took this am and take a pic of them?? All together

I def can see a line on that test! Did you use FMU or SMU?


----------



## dachsundmom

You don't have a Kroger or CVS?


----------



## Icca19

Dmom have you tested yet?????


----------



## dachsundmom

This morning...don't look too hard, lol


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
I tried but I don't see anything

Those temps staying up are a wonderful thing though! 
When is AF expected?

And where did Grace go?


----------



## dachsundmom

AF could be as much as a week away.

She'd better be out buying a test, lol


----------



## mammag

I'm here, waiting for DH to leave to go to his dads so I can test my photographing skills. :)


----------



## mammag

I've got nothing without driving through Hamilton, there's nothing anyways near us but an IGA and a dollar store, and all they have is CBE and dollar ones. I have one CBE and two dollar tests left.


----------



## harri

Hey guys! 

Mammag - this looks promising, when are you going to test again?

Dmom - I'm on my phone and your attachment won't open, I hope it's 2 lines!

Icca - I'm taking soy cd2-6 160mg, 160mg, 160mg, 200mg, 200mg. I hope it works!

Laura - your hol sounds great, can't wait to see pics! 

I painted my front door today (it was cream):
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/8372eb47.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri....that looks really good!


----------



## Icca19

Harri that red door is lovely, I like it! 
I'm also going to start the soy as soon as this cycle is over, lol I can't wait for it to end. I'm not going to stress over this cycle, I know its not going to be "the one" so I just want it to be over ASAP. 

Dmom I hope she doesn't show for you this cycle. Have you been POAS daily?? 

Mammag I can't wait to see what those tests look like! When is he leaving?

All this testing talk has me wanting to POAS lol


----------



## harri

Dmom - your chart looks BEAUTIFUL. What did your tests say? Xxo


----------



## Icca19

Harri keep me posted on how the soy is treating you, I'm curious and a bit nervous to take it.


----------



## dachsundmom

My tests are BFN.


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Icca - will do, I've had no bad side effects so far x


----------



## Icca19

I'm curious as to how soon after you finish taking it will ovulation happen


----------



## harri

I'm curious as to whether I will ovulate at all lol :haha: it would be a novel experience I haven't had for a while :)

Are you getting close to ov Icca? Xx


----------



## Icca19

Idk yet. I hope lol
I'm on CD11 right now. I took a OPK at CD7, 9 and 11 (this morning)
The first one on CD7 there was nothing no line at all
The second one CD9 there was a hint of a line that took way past the wait time to barely show up
The third (this morning) is showing a second line right away but its not dark enough to be +

Iv been testing every other day right now because I usually don't O until CD19 or CD21 but it looks like maybe I might O early like CD15 or 16, which would give me a shorter cycle this time around (30CD) instead of the 35 or 40 day cycle

I'm prob going to test again tomorrow morning, I think I'm past the every other day thing lol

When do you think you'll O from taking the soy??


----------



## Icca19

If I get prego this cycle my due date will be exactly the same as when I had my son! 
My little calander on lilly pie said that.


----------



## harri

Awww that would be awesome! I hope you get a positive tomorrow xx


----------



## Icca19

I highly doubt tomorrows is going to be pos but if it is I'm going to be super excited. I'm hoping for like Friday. But well see

I can't wait to see how the soy turns out for you! 
They say the success rate for soy is 75% or something like that


----------



## mammag

Hey girls! I am sooo sorry, DH changed his mind last minute and wanted to take us all with him, so I've been sitting at the in-laws all day (fun, fun :sick:) their wanting to take the kids to Gatlinberg (sp?) this weekend. Not quite sure how I feel about that. CB was fully negative by the way, and so was the dollar test :( Oh well, I'm not so upset about it now. I didn't try this month anyway right? :)


----------



## waiting2c

Hey everyone! Sorry to hear of the BFNs from over the weekend... hopefully they are still just too early!! Congrats on CD1 Harri! 

I went to the snow for the weekend, it was such a nice break away and was so busy didnt even think about the whole TTC thing! Weather was absolutely amazing, will try and upload a pic for you guys to see!.

Hope all is well with everyone 
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Icca19

Aww how cute! 

Were going to have snowman weather here pretty soon


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't want to even think about snow!


----------



## waiting2c

We had masses of snow last week, it even snowed in Auckland which hasnt happened in like forever! Temps have picked up again now, we should be in the downhill to summer now... woohoo!


----------



## harri

Morning everyone!

How are we all feeling today? 
AF is finally starting to calm down! I've had a real clearout lol 

Xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good Morning ladies! Just wanted to check in before I started my day. Hope everyone has a wonderful Monday. Will check back in after school!


----------



## Icca19

Good morning ! 
Usawife did your kids start school?
Speaking of school I'm going to met you little ones kindergarden teacher today! He starts school next tuesday


----------



## mammag

Good morning girls, well my last test this morning was defective, the dye never really finished running through, and I don't have any left :( 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/lasttree.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, use the CB or go to the store. I thought you were done testing?

I now have a temp drop, EWCM, and a positive OPK, lol


----------



## mammag

I used the CB yesterday. It was negative, and I always say I'm done testing, lol; never really means I am :)


----------



## Icca19

Aww Grace :hugs: I had a faulty opk this morning so I had to use another one ....bummer
Speaking of OPKs and what not....what's up with the + OPK Dmom?? And a temp drop??

Oh! I just got back from the orientation at my little ones new school. We got to meet his teacher and tour the school and then go on a bus ride, it was exciting! (I almost cried) lol
Anyways...while we were on the bus ride my boobs were killing me! (And there leaking kinda) 
So I came home and took another OPK lol it was neg though
I think I might be getting close to O time thoough! I'm on CD12 so well see!


----------



## harri

How annoying!!! Stupid test, I hate faulty tests!!
Dmom - that's bizarre, did you sleep ok? Could your temp be off for any reason?

Icca - sounds promising :) glad it went well! X


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca...it had to be boob related, didn't it! Lol

I slept for only 3 hours last night.


----------



## Icca19

:rofl: sorry but I had to put it out there


----------



## dachsundmom

Let's see a pic of your next OPK please.


----------



## Icca19

Ummmm I need some help from mammag with that lol where you at girl??


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Girls!

Mammag told me about this thread awhile ago and I finally just got up enough courage to ask and see if anyone minds if I join in?? I have a feeling TTC is going to be a very long process for me and would love to make some more long term buddies like Mammag is to me.:):) 

My history is pretty much all in my siggy. Today is cd21 for me and I finally just got +opks yesterday afternoon. 

June I tried soy = 2 mature eggys = chemical

July I took clomid = 3-4 mature eggys = chemical

August = all natural, had large 6cm cyst that FS was worried would twist and I was not allowed to take anything. Had a follow up ultrasound cd16 which showed cyst shrunk to 2cm and I had 2 follicles on my left ovary and 5 follicles on the right. So here I am.. I am pretty sure I ovulated in the middle of the night because I was up for 3 hours with horrible O pain. Not holding out much hope for this cycle, but I guess there will always be a piece of me that is a tinny tiny bit excited!


----------



## Icca19

Welcome!!!! :hugs:
Always nice to have a new buddy
Well ill be keeping my fingers crossed for you too!

Its nice to know the soy works, I'm going to give it a try next cycle (its too late to start it now)

Do you usually O around CD20??
I do


----------



## prettynpink29

Icca19 said:


> Welcome!!!! :hugs:
> Always nice to have a new buddy
> Well ill be keeping my fingers crossed for you too!
> 
> Its nice to know the soy works, I'm going to give it a try next cycle (its too late to start it now)
> 
> Do you usually O around CD20??
> I do


Thank You!!! I am excited to make some new buddies:)
Yes, soy did work for me. And I didn't take the usual dosage that I have heard most woman take, but it still worked for me:) 

I actually still don't know what "normal" would be for my body yet. When we started TTC and I stopped the pill (feb), I bled for 4 months (March-June, including the 1 month that I took soy). Last cycle was I guess my first "true" cycle that I had no abnormal bleeding and it was with clomid. I had +opk on cd14 and from temping, I ovulated on cd16, I had a 17 LP, but I had a chemical so I think thats why my LP was longer. When I took the soy, I got my +opk on cd23 and then had a 11-12 LP, but that cycle I had a chemical too (all confirmed with blood work). 

That is why I am still confused! LOL. This will technically be my first all natural cycle with no abnormal bleeding "normal cycle" since we started TTC in Feb. I don't even know what dpo I should start testing... :shrug: 

I am still in shock that my body ovulated all on its own. Next cycle we were suppose to do IUI, clomid, tigger shot and progesterone.. Now I just wonder if maybe my body can do it all on its own, maybe it just needs more time?:shrug: who knows! LOL

Are you cycles regular??


----------



## harri

Hey prettynpink29! Welcome! :)

It sounds like you've got a lot going on! :hugs: 

Xx


----------



## Icca19

Yeah I def hear what your saying about your body being able to do it on its own, I bet you can!! They say your more likely to get pergo after a pregnancy,mc, etc....so maybe. 
Do you think your going to wait and see??

I'm kinda regular. Iv just started this whole ttc thing so here's what they have been so far counting backwards 
33CD
39CD
40CD
31Cd
32CD

But I'm figuring out that I usually ovulate around CD19-CD21 so I think its my LP that varries. I believe that my whole proble is progesterone but who knows.


----------



## prettynpink29

Harri- Thank you! I already feel so welcome on this thread:) And I definitely have a lot going on unfortunately! 

Icca19- I have heard that you are more fertile after a mc, could be why I had 2 chemicals in a row. I am not sure about waiting I will go back to my OBGYN and FS at the start of a new cycle and see what they would like me to do.. The only reason that they suggested IUI is because my endo is so aggressive and already at stage 4 and I am only 21. That is the rush for everything unfortunately, never thought I would have an ovulation problem on top of it. 
Have you ovulated every cycle? It is great that you know around when you ovulate, that is wonderful to know! Sounds like you know your body pretty well! Hopefully this cycle you will get your BFP and wont have to worry about taking soy!:) FS thinks that I have a progesterone problem too, OBGYN thought that clomid would do the trick and even everything out.. Looks like FS was probably rite and I will be taking progesterone this cycle in the 2ww, even if I dont get pregnant, hopefully I wont have another chemical:(


----------



## MrsStutler

Hi there prettynpink29! Welcome to the group, I hope some of the good luck we've had gets to you!:flower:

Well today I realized that tomorrow is DHs birthday and for the first time in 7 years I haven't planned a party or cake or anything.:dohh: Even though he says he wants nothing, not even a card, I decided to do a little something for him. His real birthday is tomorrow but I work until late so I am going to do a little celebration tonight with him. I made a happy birthday banner, got him a card and a present, and made him a cake. I didn't know what kind of cake to make for him, but I finally settled on an Xbox controller since he loves playing Call of Duty so much. Here is the cake I whipped up along with a real controller for comparison, this one only took about 4 hours from the start of baking to the finishing touches of fondant. It has been a long exhausting day but I couldn't let a birthday go by without a cake! Time for a nice afternoon nap I think!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0386.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Icca19

Wow :hugs: that's a lot to deal with at 21 :hugs: 
I had problems when ttc my son at 21. I had him when I was 22. But prior to having him I didn't have a cycle for 3 years almost! 
I was on the depo shot for years when I was a teen and when I came off it I just didn't have periods for years. When I finally decided to start ttc with my exhusband I went to my dr. He had me take provera (to bring on a period) and clomid. When I took the provera and never got a period I called the dr, they had me come in for blood work and I was prego! Sadly it ended in a mc and 5 months later I got prego with my little guy!! 
I talked to the dr again but he won't do anything for me until were ttc with no success for a full year! 
He also wants DH to have a SA done too before hell prescribe me anything
I also had my progesterone checked 2 cycles ago and my progesterone was only 6 after I ovulated! They say anything under 5 is low (idk why he doesn't seemed concerned with mine only being one off???) But that cycle I had no symptoms and it was a longer cycle (40CD) instead of my usual 35CD cycles. I think I didn't even O that cycle even though my temps changed, but they can still be biphasic without ovulation soooooo idk lol
All I know is I can't wait til next feb so we can go back and talk to the dr.....if I don't have my BFP by then! (I hope I do!)

How long have you been ttc?


----------



## waiting2c

That is an awesome cake Mrs S, you are very talented!!


----------



## Icca19

Cute story girls! 

I was cleaningthe house and getting ready for fall and winter and in the back of the closet burried under a bunch of crap was a single tiny little baby shoe. It was so small and adorable. So I put it up and when DH came home I showed him the shoe I found and he turned into such a "girl". He goes...."awww this was grecies shoe when she was a baby, I went out and bought it the day I found out I was going to be a dad" 
I thought it was the cutest thing that he went out and bought baby shoes when his ex told him she was expecting. Most fresh out of high school boys wouldn't do that lol and here he is 10 years later still all mushy over baby stuff lol the shoe is still sitting out (on top of the tv) I found it a week ago! I'm leaving it up as our inspiration for a new little bundle of joy!


----------



## Icca19

Wow that is AWESOME Mrs.S!! 
I just showed DH that pic, he wants one! Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Dmom - how are you doing today?


----------



## dachsundmom

I think tomorrow will be CD1. Soy is the root of all evil! Lol


----------



## prettynpink29

MrsStutler- Thanks!!! I need all the luck I can get:) Congrats on your pregnancy!! Did you do anything special the cycle that you got pregnant? Soy or clomid?:) 
Very cool cake by the way!!! I love to bake!! I am more of a cupcake girl though! I am not talented enough to make that! My OH loves Call of Duty also.

Icca19- Yes, it is a lot to deal with at 21, but honestly, sometimes I forget I am only 21! I grew up really fast because of family issues, I feel more like I am 30. LOL
Wow! No cycle for 3 years! That is crazy! Is this the same doctor that you had with your sons pregnancy? I think it is crazy to make us wait 1 year before trying! I am really thankful that my doctors arent making me wait that long. My first round of clomid was on our 5th month of TTC. This will be our 6 month. My FS (who is also a endo specialist) says after actively trying for 6 months with no success, that I should have another surgery. But I feel like I didnt even ovulate the first 3 months, and I have technically had success because I have had 2 chemicals.. 
I found out that I had a progesterone deficiency from my HSC and HSG in June. My endometrial biopsy showed a progesterone deficiency. I hope that you get your BFP before Feb!! That seems like a long time to wait! I just realized we both started TTC in Feb:) 
And I am sorry about your loss :hugs:

Dachsundmom- Hello!! Aww I am sorry you didnt get a BFP this cycle :hugs: Did you have a bad experience with soy??


----------



## mammag

Wow Mrs. S!!! That cake is F'ing awesome!! :)

PINK!!! :) HIIIII!!!!! :) So glad you finally came :happydance: 

Dmon, I think tomorrow is CD1 for me too, have EWCM and cramping today, which always comes just before my AF, I actually thought I had started earlier but I was wrong. I wish it would just come already so I could get to trying again, lol.


----------



## prettynpink29

mammag!!! Yes:) I finally got up enough courage to barge in on your girls thread! LOL only took me a month, rite! LOL
Are you going to do NTNP this next cycle too??


----------



## prettynpink29

here were some of my opks pics from yesterday afternoon! I know, I got a little excited and became a POASA!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2









pic3.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2









pic7.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2









pic4.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mammag

It's weird your ovulating, lol, we usually ovulate at the same time, and I'm still waiting on AF! :) Those are some beautiful positives!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Let me just say this again...SOY IS EVIL!!! Lol:haha:

I just had a 24 day cycle. How on earth is it that I have fertility meds at my disposal and I chose soy this cycle?

Hi PNP!...Idk if anyone told you the rules...the symptom spotting must be kept at a minimum.:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

Grace, of course you are getting AF, even on a phucked up cycle, we are on the same damn page, LOL

Kayla, Happy Birthday to Mr.S! :happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

Mammag- I know it is weird that I am ovulating at all! Better late than never I suppose. But both doctors said I would not ovulated with the cyst and without clomid. Looks like my body proved them wrong! LOL I know, the last 2 cycles we have been exact on everything!! Today is cd21 for me and I am just ovulating! And this is the strongest surge/ovulation pains I have ever had! STRANGE!! 

Dachsundom- Sorry about the soy! Can I ask why you chose to do Soy over Clomid??
LOL! No one told me that rule! You mean no symptom spotting in the 2ww rite?? LOL I will try my best! I really dont have any hope for this cycle, so it should be easy, rite!


----------



## dachsundmom

Clomid dried me out like a raisin, headaches, hot flashes, vision changes, and I got bitchtastic on it, LOL. My DH begged me not to take it again.

Tamoxifen gave me a 18LP...a LP that long is useless if you're not pregnant, LOL.

So, I figured why not try the soy?


----------



## waiting2c

Stink one Dmom - sorry that you are having evil soy issues!
Im having a very blah day full of work issues today, but nevermind only 2 hours tll home time


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls hope everyones night (or day) is going good. 
I just got done watching acouple movies and I'm about to go to bed. 
Still haven't found my bbt though! Whf! (Can you tell I'm not taking not being able to temp too well lol) I searched every where and I can not find it. I'm totally confused now. 

Mammag and Dmom I'm sorry this cycle was a bust :hugs: 

Dmom your making me second guess the soy now. 
Do you think one cycle would do me harm?? Idk what to do now


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, soy might be ok for you; I don't have any issues, just unexplained infertility. My cycles are regular and I OV on my own.

Soy might be fine for you!


----------



## Icca19

Yeah I think I'm still going to try it lol ill try anything once


----------



## dachsundmom

You might as well!


----------



## harri

Boo CD1 dmom :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Icca19

Are you going all natural Dmom?? 
Or maybe switching back to the clomid?


----------



## dachsundmom

No drugs this cycle.


----------



## Icca19

Are you excited about it?? Lol 

What's that stuff called that you can take to clean out your system??


----------



## dachsundmom

In my case, soy...LOL


----------



## Icca19

Lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Good Morning Girls,
Today is 1dpo for me. I should probably be excited, but I am just not :shrug: I spoke with my FS and he wants me to start progesterone suppositories at 3dpo.. I am not looking forward to that! I thought it would be a tablet, not a suppository:blush: OH was listening on speaker phone and said "she has to stick them where!!" LOL His face was priceless! I guess we never discussed that I would be taking progesterone vaginally! LOL 


Dmom- I understand. Clomid dried me up too, had to use preseed every time we bd! Sucked! I also had the headaches, hot flashes and bad acne:( I understand why you would not want to take it again! Bitchtastic LOL!!! :haha: 
I have never heard of Tamoxifen.. Is that similar to clomid?


----------



## dachsundmom

Tamoxifen (TMX) works the same way as Clomid; it's an estrogen antagonist. However, I had no side effects at all and for the first time I had noticable EWCM.

So, I tried soy...against doctor's orders and in my case, I should have listened. I am giving the body a break this cycle and we'll see what October brings.


----------



## prettynpink29

I had absolutely NO ewcm on clomid. Not even a drop! 

So in October are you thinking about trying TMX again? No side effects and noticeable ewcm sounds pretty good to me!! 

I have heard about soy going both ways.. It seems to either mess up cycles or fix them. LOL My doctor is actually a soy believer, and since he wouldn't prescribe me clomid until I had the hsc and hsg, so I decided to give soy a try.. He wants me on clomid now, but I am tempted to try soy again.


----------



## Icca19

What was your doctors reasons dmom?
Pink sorry to haer AF has arrived for you too :hugs:

Looks like all you girls are on the same cycle lol


----------



## prettynpink29

AF hasn't arrived for me LOL. I am 1dpo today:)


----------



## dachsundmom

Keep in mind I OV on my own and have no documented issues; my doc didn't want me to try soy bc he is not convinced that it will help egg strength.

A lot of women call Clomid a wonder drug; it does have about an 80% success rate for OV and that is what the drug is meant to do...getting pregnant is still up to your body and the sperm. Btwm the pregnancy success rate for Clomid is about 25-35%. Higher than a natural cycle, but not by a lot.

IUI has about the same success rates as a natural cycle and IVF takes it up into the 45% range; sperm washing is a must for IUI, not every clinic does it unless requested. IUI and injectibles are the best mix if IVF isn't an option.


----------



## Icca19

Oh :rofl: I must have miss read that as 1CD .....sorry
Well in that case, yey! Tww games begin! Lol

Dmom wow I didn't realize that the success rate from clomid isn't much higher than a natural pregnancy


----------



## dachsundmom

If you think of Clomid as it should be, a successful OV, then it is a wonder drug. It's not a magical pregnancy pill, LOL.


----------



## prettynpink29

Dmom- WOW! I didnt realize the pregnancy success rate for Clomid vs a natural cycle is so close. Very interesting! How long have you been TTC?? Is your doctor considering you as unexplained infertility?
I know that clomid is meant only for ovulation, and it worked for me. But this cycle I took absolutely nothing and I ovulated all on my own. So I am a bit confused, about going forward with IUI, clomid and trigger shot, because now I wonder if maybe my body could just do it on its own LOL I dont even want to think about doing IVF yet, that really scares me:( 

Icca- LOL!!! Yes 2ww hear I am!


----------



## dachsundmom

PNP, yes...unexplained infertility, LOL. Let's just say I have been at this for awhile.

What was the difference in the measurements of your follies on Clomid vs. soy?


----------



## prettynpink29

You know I am not sure:( When I had the ultrasound while taking soy, it was just for pelvic pain. So the tech just noted 2 mature follicles and that I should ovulate in the next 48 hours, and I did. She didnt note the measurement of them. 

He are my results from clomid ultrasound last cycle
right ovary
23mm follicle
20mm follicle
around 5cm cyst = 50mm

left ovary
two 18mm follicles
16mm follicle

And this cycle all natural, I had 5 follicles on my right and 2 on my left and a 2cm cyst (which FS said could have been another mature follicle). I forgot to rite down the measurements, but I believe the doctor said they were between 13mm and 20mm. My FS considers anything over 17mm as mature, he said I had 3 that were over that.


----------



## mammag

Good morning girls!! Thinking maybe I ovulated later than I thought I did, other than a few minutes of cramping yesterday there is no sign of impending AF, and if I were really 14dpo I should have started today.


----------



## mammag

Or yesterday, I started at 13dpo last month.


----------



## Icca19

So.....do you think she's going to show mammag??

Sounds like maybe you should test again lol


----------



## mammag

I'm thinking about going to get an FRER :) Not sure yet though, not sure how I'll handle a :bfn: right now.


----------



## prettynpink29

really Mammag! Yea, are you going to test again? Are you thinking maybe cramping yesterday was implantation?


----------



## prettynpink29

posted the same time as you! LOL I understand about seeing a BFN. But maybe you should get a FRER, just in case?


----------



## dachsundmom

PNP, does your doc consider 20mm and 23mm too large to trigger? I am cut off at 19mm, but have never needed to use Ovidrel bc ovulation isn't my issue.


----------



## mammag

DH is taking me to get an FRER now. I'll be back in a little bit! Wish me luck :( Hate taking FRER's.


----------



## harri

Good luck Mammag!!!!! :dust: :dust: xxx


----------



## Icca19

Ill be waiting !


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd!


----------



## prettynpink29

Dmom- Umm I am not sure.. He just said that most likely he would give me a trigger shot to give me the best chance possible with the IUI and to be able to "time" the IUI better. I guess that is something that I will need to ask! Yes, I think that is what he called it, Ovidrel.

Mammag- Good Luck!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

So did I tell you girls I lost my bbt?? I found it now but it was a funny story

It got lost some time Sunday, so I spent all day yesterday looking for it. I was upset about not being able to temp yesterday so I tore my room appart looking for it. DH knew what was going on lol he didn't mind because I was mega cleaning so he let me go off about it. Well after I couldn't find it and I was exhausted from cleaning most of the day I gave up. When we went to go to bed last night I found it.....in my pillow case!! :rofl: idk how it got there but there it was. It beeped when I layed my head down lol .....figures


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mammag

Ok, DH is gone, been trying to hold my pee, not having a good time with that, but going to go pee on FRER now, brb!!


----------



## waiting2c

Oooooh exciting!!


----------



## mammag

Ok, so scratch that. Went to pee on test, AF is here :( Boo.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

I'm totally cool with it, lol, Dmom, it's crazy how in sync our cycles are! So soy, 200mg, CD3-7 brought my O up to a very respectable CD13 :) Not too bad.


----------



## prettynpink29

im sorry mammag:( :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I'm totally cool with it, lol, Dmom, it's crazy how in sync our cycles are! So soy, 200mg, CD3-7 brought my O up to a very respectable CD13 :) Not too bad.

Yep, we are cycle buddies again! Are you doing soy? I will not go near the stuff, LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

we are gonna be completely opposite on cycles now! By the time I get AF, you will be ovulating again! LOL


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I'm totally cool with it, lol, Dmom, it's crazy how in sync our cycles are! So soy, 200mg, CD3-7 brought my O up to a very respectable CD13 :) Not too bad.
> 
> Yep, we are cycle buddies again! Are you doing soy? I will not go near the stuff, LOLClick to expand...

No, not going to try it this month I don't think. I don't know though, I may give it one more try, I've got a few days to decide.


----------



## mammag

I don't know if today is quite CD1 just yet though, there was only a tiny bit of spotting mixed with my CM, usually my flow starts heavy, I might not get to CD1 status till tomorrow.


----------



## waiting2c

Wow, I might be in sync with a few more of you this month then  I have 14 days till O day so might share a bit of TWW wait, you will still O before me but not by as much.

Sorry AF got you though Mammag, really wanted your nice relaxed cycle to be the one for you!


----------



## harri

Not sure where you guys are but hope you were not affected by the earthquake. Sorry about AF Mammag :hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: sorry mammag. So did you take soy again this cycle?? 

Well ill be here to O with you ladies in like a week

Sis in law just texted me to tell me her opks went + today, she's ttc too. This is her 2nd cycle after having her bc thingy removed. I'm not 100% sure but I think its like cd19 for her so it seems she's on a longer cycle too. Were a week off of each other but its nice to have someone close that's ttc, all my ttc buddies are all on line lol


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: still love you guys though!!


----------



## mammag

I did take the Soy, I wanted to throw off my O date so I would be unaware of it. Made it easier to "relax"


----------



## mammag

No earthquake here, I don't think any of us are near there.


----------



## dachsundmom

No, the EQ was further east.


----------



## waiting2c

Arrrrggghhhhh - sorry girls, I need to vent and I need some advice.... 

You all know I had yeast infection issues around O day last month, what I havent said is my OH got it too, and got misdiagnosed by doctors resulting in us not being able to DTD for 2 weeks... then af got me so add another 5 days... FINALLY we got back to "it" last night... only for him to tell me that today he is sore again... I feel No symptoms of yeast infection at all, and to be honest I cant go through that again right now, do you think I could still have it and not know, or any ideas on what could be causing it. If this take O day away from me again this month I will be unconsolable. I know I still have time, but I have been taking Vitex this month so if that does bring forward O day I might not have enough time. Last time Doctors gave me 7 days worth of treatment, and would be out of action for at least 7 days.


----------



## dachsundmom

Call the doc now; in the States we can get a 1 pill treatment.


----------



## Icca19

Did you BD?? If you don't have it and he does then you'll get it again :-( 
:hugs: I hope you catch your O day.

Where on earth is this earthquake?? I'm east coast....kinda


----------



## waiting2c

a one pill treatment would be amazing, I will find out what I can get here. I think I am calming down now, I just massively freaked out and burst into tears when he emailed me to say it had happened again.


----------



## mammag

Washington D.C. I believe.


----------



## mammag

Waiting, you can always just avoid sex with him and go with the old spermies in a softcup and preseed way this month.


----------



## mammag

Ok, so I was wrong about AF :( Just had a small amount of dark spotting for about an hour. It was weird cuz it was mixed with Creamy CM, which is abnormal for me, I'm just ready to have this cycle over with already. Not even a little bit of spotting now, even when checking CP.


----------



## Icca19

Good idea mammag.
Have any of you girls used soft cups before?

So does that mean your going to test?


----------



## dachsundmom

I just ordered them Icca.


----------



## waiting2c

I have just searched online pharmacy websites here in nz and cant find anything called soft cups?


----------



## mammag

:bfn: :( 

Waiting, their called Instead Softcups https://www.softcup.com/


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

It's ok, have another test for in the morning, I'm feeling pretty calm about the whole thing :) I'll take it to make DH happy (told him I'd test in the morning) and then just wait for AF so I can get started on next cycle. Maybe the new much more settled house and life will work in my favor.


----------



## prettynpink29

I have a few questions. What does a yeast infection feel like? I have never had one before (that I know of) and what is thrush?? I have heard the term thrush said by a lot of girls on here and I have never even heard of it before :haha: Probably stupid questions! LOL
Also, last cycle I got confused by how to confirm ovulation. I remember hearing high temps for 3 days, 5 days and 7 days What is correct?? I also remember hearing words like your chart is Triphasic what does that mean??

Mammag sorry about the BFN:( :hugs:

Icca- I use soft cups! I will admit that they took some getting use too, and were not comfortable at all to me! My best advice would be to insert it immediately after sex, or use pressed!


----------



## mammag

I have never had one either Pink, but I'm pretty sure it is the same thing as Thrush, I think that's what it is called overseas. But from what I've heard it sounds painful and is very very inconvenient. 3 days of high temps confirm ovulation. and triphasic is when there is a third temp shift in your chart, usually around the time of expected implantation (7-10 dpo) that is also sustained for 3 days, it needs to be about .2-.3 degrees higher than your original post O temps. And the only stupid question is the one that goes unasked :)


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Mammag!!
You answered all of my questions!! :) :)
My temp is a lot higher this morning, than yesterday morning. Went from 97.44 to 97.88! I guess the next few days will tell! 
Thrush and yeast infections (or if they are the same things LOL) I have heard are painful! And I am sure not fun if TTC, or ever for that matter.. What causes them?


----------



## mammag

Their caused by an overload of bacteria (in layman's terms, lol). Lots of people get them while taking antibiotics. You can give them to your partner during sex as well. Their also super common in pregnancy and at the end of your cycle because of hormonal changes.


----------



## mammag

Oh and using a douche, that's almost guaranteed to cause them.


----------



## prettynpink29

I am glad I have never had one! LOL! I have learned so much while TTC! This website has opened up eyes to a whole new world :haha: LOL!!


----------



## mammag

Lol, I've learned too much, seems like every time I go to buy a pregnancy test (like 9 times a day, lol) I wind up talking about ovulation's and uterine linings to random cashiers!!! If only I were kidding, one told me a couple of days ago that her doctor told her to have sex 14 days after the start of her period, oh; I could whip that doctor, me and her had a long talk.


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl:!!!!!! You have me busting up hysterically over here!!! LMAO!!!! Funnest thing I have heard all day!:) I am still laughing!!! Only a girl TTC would understand all that :blush:


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey, how come my smiles are not working anymore 
:shrug:


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl:!!!!!! You have me busting up hysterically over here!!! LMAO!!!! Funnest thing I have heard all day!:) I am still laughing!!! Only a girl TTC would understand all that :blush:


----------



## prettynpink29

wow!! BNB is freaking out on me! LOL sorry for the double post!!


----------



## mammag

Lol, even B&B goes a little crazy sometimes.


----------



## mammag

So, since AF was a no show today, I guess that means I O'ed later than I thought?


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, you're going to have to wait it out since you didn't temp.


----------



## mammag

Boo on waiting :(


----------



## mammag

I see u down there Grumble :) How ya been??


----------



## dachsundmom

Can anyone tell me if it's ok to switch BBTs mid cycle? I just ordered one with a light, but it won't be here for a few days. LOL


----------



## mammag

I'd say it's fine if it comes within 5 days, but any later than that and I would wait till next month.


----------



## waiting2c

Hey! A yeast infection and thrush are the same thing as far as I know, and they are not particularly fun 

My boss just took me out for an impromptu lunch, even had a glass of wine seeing as havent had one in ages and not in that place of cycle yet. Was nice, but now have to work for the rest of the arvo.... and that went straight to my head... !


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, it shipped today. Why I didn't spend the extra $1 the first time for the BBT with the fancy light I have no idea, LOL


----------



## mammag

Lol, I want a BBT with a fancy light!! I always have to use the light from my old cell phone (which I also use for my alarm clock) to see the display!! :) Lol, I can never wait till I wake up later to check the memory function thingy. I'm trying so hard to stay awake, it's me and DH's anniversary tomorrow, so really in 1 hr 15 minutes, but he won't be home till close to 2 and I'm usually completely unconscious by then. I wanna look pretty when he gets here and awake of course.


----------



## waiting2c

Awwww thats so cool Mammag!! Although that is a few hours away for you isnt it?


----------



## mammag

it's midnight now, so only about an hour and a half to go! I'm shaved and polished and brushed, can't wait for him to get home! Hope he's not too tired, lol; that's a joke, the man doesn't know the meaning of the word.


----------



## mammag

Wouldn't it be awesome if by some miracle I got a :bfp: in the morning on our anniversary! We'd never forget it :)


----------



## waiting2c

That would be awesome :hugs:

I bet he will be very nicely surprised when he gets home to you ;-)


----------



## mammag

Lol, I know he will be, I was thinking of making the bed look like I was asleep in it and then jumping out of the bathroom and surprising him; but he's big and strong and I don't think I want him to mistake me for an intruder; even if it's only for a second, lol, it might turn out badly.


----------



## waiting2c

Ooooh - yeah you dont want to be mistaken for an intruder at all.... 

You two have fun now :sex: :sex: :sex: :winkwink:


----------



## mammag

Lol, we will! I'm so freaking tired though, trying like crazy to hold my eyes open, 45 more minutes :)


----------



## waiting2c

Sheesh that is a long time to still have to wait. I will be finished work for the day by then even!


----------



## Icca19

Good morning girls, how is everyone today?

Mammag did you jump out of the bathroom and susprise him lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:wedding::cake:

Happy anniversary Grace!


----------



## mammag

I didn't, lol, I kind of slumped down on the couch and surprised him from a distance :) 

:bfn: and still no AF.


----------



## Icca19

Are you still temp??
Wow so what's that make your LP now?
(Can't remember but you took soy this cycle right??)


----------



## prettynpink29

Good Morning Girls!!
Well today my temp has skyrocketed!!! WOW! I have never had a temp jump that drastic before. Do you girls recommend to keep temping through out the whole 2ww?? I know last cycle I said I wasnt going too, but then I became addicted! And my temp never dropped, not even when I started bleeding.. 

Dmom- I want to buy a new bbt.. I would love a fancy light also! Where did you get yours from, what brand is it?
Happy Anniversary Mammag!!!:) How many years have you been married? 
and so sorry about the BFN this morning:( Also I noticed that every one calls you Grace! I am guessing that is your real name? LOL


----------



## mammag

5 yrs :) 

And if I O'ed when I think I did, the day my EWCM went away and turned to creamy; I would have been due for AF yesterday at 14dpo, today would make 15 dpo. But I've never ever had an LP that long, so thinking that I just O'ed later than I originally thought, if I O'ed at all I guess, I've heard of annovulatory cycles on the 2nd round of Soy, so who knows?


----------



## harri

Happy anniversary Mammag !!! :)


----------



## Icca19

Really?! Why do you think that would cause an annovulatory cycle? 
I keep getting good and bad stories from soy, which makes me not want to take it, but I'm prob still going to any ways lol

So you guys have any special plans tonight Grace?

Pink id say keep temping ......but that's me lol


----------



## mammag

Not tonight, my in-laws are taking the boys to Gatlinberg with them this weekend though, so we have plans then, dinner and dancing, but I'm going to be on my period by then for sure, boo :(


----------



## Icca19

Aww that stinks!! What a bummer! 
You could always pull a wannabe! :rofl:


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: yey to a kid-free weekend though!


----------



## mammag

Lol, most people would think so right? I dread having my kids two states away :( I have a hard time sending them to my sister and brother in laws for a night, but DH is making me let them go. Just the thought of it makes me shiver. I like having them here where I know they are safe :( Yes I am, unfortunately, THAT Mom.


----------



## Icca19

oh wow I didn't realize it was 2 states away, in that case in THAT mom too lol I know what you mean.


----------



## MrsStutler

Happy anniversary Grace! I hope you can enjoy your dinner and dancing without too much worry, and preferably without af either:winkwink: I'd be freaking out if my dogs were 2 states away let alone my kids, you are a strong woman!


----------



## mammag

Congrats on your second trimester Mrs. S!!!!!!!!!!! I'll bet you feel amazing!! :)


----------



## harri

Ladies, I'm so fat right now! Ive had to bite the bullet and I'm joining a slimming club on Saturday :( urghhh! :(

Hopefully healthier food will help catch an egg! Xxx


----------



## mammag

Join the club Harri :( I've gained a horrid amount of weight too. I think I'm right at 145lbs (10 stone 4) and I've never weighed that much in my life. I'm 5'6" so I should be about 20 lbs lighter. I'm getting ready to join a club as well. We can be weight loss buddies :)


----------



## mammag

Lol, I just reallized how that sounds, when I said "join the club" I meant join the, I'm feeling overweight and sad about it club, lol.


----------



## harri

Hahahaha :rofl:

I'm 5 foot 4 and I'm weighing about 138 lbs !!!! Urghhh!!! It's awful!
My thighs feel like tree trunks! 

Let's be weight loss buddies! :) I think I've forgotten about my weight because I've been obsessing with TTC! Hopefully if I start obsessing about dieting I won't be so psychotic with the TTCing :haha: xxx


----------



## mammag

If I devoted myself to the gym half as much as TTC I would have 6 pack abs and a J. LO. Ass :) 

Speaking of food, I just made a snack tray for us, with cheese and crackers and I sliced up summer sausages and then of course someone knocked on the door so I set it on the table and by the time I sat back down, it had been devoured by my 3 and a half lb dog, I'm thinking about donating her, lol, she's going to have the shits for sure.


----------



## mammag

Oh, and now she's barking at me cuz she wants more, she's so freaking spoiled.


----------



## harri

:rofl: I'd love a jlo ass! 

Lol your dog sounds fun! I need a dog to eat my snacks! 
X


----------



## mammag

Lol, you really should see her, it's like those snacks were _hers_ and then she demanded more, she's such a stinker. I love her like crazy, I've honestly never understood how people go crazy for their dogs and say they love them like their kids till I got her, I totally get it now.


----------



## harri

I'd love a dog ! DH and I both work full time so it wouldn't be fair! When we get me pregnant that will all change lol! X


----------



## mammag

Lol, Bella would go crazy if someone weren't here with her for most of the day, she is very very attached to us and gets very lonely and sad when we leave. It's also good cuz she's so small, so I can pretty much take her wherever I go and no one complains, she's definitely like my daughter.

This no AF thing is making me crazy, last month I started AF on CD 29 and I usually start on CD 30, so I'm trying not to freak myself out until then.


----------



## mammag

I'm going to temp in the morning, not sure what I'll be able to tell from it, but I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hi::hi::hi:

I am too lazy to read...someone sum it all up for me please, LOL


----------



## mammag

Lol, nothing, talking about our weight and our dogs :) We're having a light hearted day, I'm bitching a tiny bit about not having any idea where I am in my cycle, but other than that, not much. Mrs. S is officially in her 2nd trimester!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I just read our first page where we said we were all going to be so relaxed, LOL. What a crock of sh*t! :haha:


----------



## mammag

That was what, 3 or 4 cycles ago?? Lol, You can only be so relaxed :devil:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> That was what, 3 or 4 cycles ago?? Lol, You can only be so relaxed :devil:

God, we've been together longer than a lot of marraiges if you count out TWW thread too!:hugs:


----------



## harri

Hey that was only 1 cycle ago for me lol and that was annovulatory! I'm allowed to be a pure psycho bitch lol! 

Where is your AF!! Your Ov could have been delayed in the move but that doesn't tie in with your cm! Xx


----------



## mammag

I know, it's the only thing that has me thrown off, had a TON of EWCM for three days, stopped and never came back, was so sure I had O'ed then, I think I'm starting to cramp though :) Sooo ready to start a new month.


----------



## harri

Are you going to do anything differently next cycle? X


----------



## mammag

Longer than my first marriage by 4 months! :rofl:


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> Are you going to do anything differently next cycle? X

I may, still thinking about it though.


----------



## harri

Oh also, I started using my cbfm this cycle and it asked me for a stick today and it gave me a high but it doesn't know me yet lol. I didn't even have a second linen my opk though! X


----------



## mammag

I think it's common to get high's on your CBFM for the entire first month.


----------



## harri

I read that today, I was exciting for a whole 5 minutes this morning lol.

X


----------



## mammag

Oh my goodness I'm so freaking bored. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammag

Gonna go play some Yahoo! Euchre :)


----------



## mammag

You must all be feeling as lazy as I am! Lol, I feel like crap today, there are even dirty dishes in my sink, and there are NEVER dirty dishes in my sink.


----------



## mammag

Copied and Pasted from Facebook

"stomach is hurting. Lower back is hurting and every time Aubree kicks it feels like she is gonna break my ribs. I'm so over being pregnant....."

Gotta love those little updates.


----------



## Icca19

Lol 
That's why I don't go on facebook


----------



## mammag

I love it, my sisters getting ready to pop out the 3rd she's gotten pregnant with since I started trying, it'll make 5, my whole family is super fertile, obviously; I mean why wouldn't they be??


----------



## waiting2c

Makes it hard aye reading stuff like that... even worse if it was super easy for them to get pregnant in the first place.

I have a new found respect for TTC, and for the fact its not that easy for some people. I always thought it was a case of deciding to do it and boom pregnant... its kinda the impression my parents gave me!


----------



## mammag

I will be sad if I get AF tomorrow, if I had gotten it yesterday or even today it would have been better cuz then I could tell myself that I didn't BD in time, it would have been too early and too late iykwim, but if I start tomorrow or any time in the next 2 days then the sex was timed perfectly, and it makes me feel like another failed cycle, even though I wasn't trying, and another failed cycle inevitably makes me feel like a failure. Lol; and just the fact that I'm writing this tells me AF is on her way cuz I'm obviously broody, and I only get that way at PMS time :( Boo.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

So I am NOT symptom spotting at all, but I do have a question... For the last 3 hours I have had HORRIBLE cramping to the point where I am in tears and tylenol is not helping at all:( It feels like period cramping, except for it is my cervix that hurts, not my uterus. Does anyone know what this could be??:( boo!


----------



## Icca19

Pink idk sorry :hugs:

Mammmag I hope you don't get AF either! That would stink!

Well I just need to b!%@h for a second real quick about the tv special I'm watching on ABC. This family has 18 kids and one on the way! 
Oh! And the met up with this other family that had 19 kids. 
Its crazy, 37 kids bdtween 2 women!

There is a line and I do believe those women crossed it lol that's just too many kids


----------



## mammag

Oh, I've seen that, it's not that 18 kids and counting right? It's just a show about those two families?


----------



## mammag

I didn't know I was Pregnant is coming on. I love that show, it's ridiculous. 
And Pink, I'm not sure? Any spotting?


----------



## mammag

Ok, scratch that, guide was obviously wrong :( Boo, it's some outrageous party show instead.


----------



## Icca19

Mammag when is your sis due?
My sister is due in september (the 23rd ish) lol I just thinking today that she coulp pop any time between today on. 

Well I'm under a tornado watch right now. There's a massive storm coming in over the lake


----------



## mammag

I just asked her, she's not due till Christmas, thought it was sooner for some reason. Here is the baby though, my little niece Peyton Grace sucking her thumb :) 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/sherrysbaby-1.jpg


----------



## Icca19

Aww my sis is having a girl too, Elliot Christine, I believe that's what they setteled on .


----------



## mammag

We always said we would name our little girls after each other, I am yet to have one though, so she's beat me to it!


----------



## mammag

I hate it when people hit on me on FB, it obviously says I'm MARRIED, like what's the point, you're just going to get shot down. Dorks.


----------



## Icca19

Aww that's nice
I never thought my little sis would have more kids before me lol

Well girls I'm going to get to bed here soon, well try to, that storm is getting closer and its windy and noisey.


----------



## mammag

Make sure you keep a radio on!! And be safe.


----------



## Icca19

See yet another reason I don't like facebook lol can you tell I'm anti facebook


----------



## mammag

Lol, I would be too if I weren't so damn bored, I need a job.


----------



## prettynpink29

Good Morning!!
I am so glad that the cramping as stopped! I feel sore this morning, but better then that cramping.. I never had any spotting or anything and my cervix feels closed. My temp this morning is even higher, so I got a confirmed ovulation on FF. My chart looks like it is climbing a mountain!! LOL 

Hey Mammag, I was reading through the posts and read that you have a small dog! I have 2:) They are my babies for sure! We take them everywhere!! I have a 3 lb Pomeranian and a 10 lb fat chaweenie:) What do you have??


----------



## mammag

I have a Pomeranian chihuahua mix, a chiranian, lol; that's what the designer dog people call them. She is under 4lbs, but she hasn't been weighed in a while so I'm not exactly sure how much she is now. She's for sure my baby :)


----------



## mammag

Still no AF or sign of her coming. I wonder if somehow possibly that slight spotting the day before yesterday could have maybe been an implantation bleed? If so, maybe it hadn't had enough time to show positive yesterday. I know I'm dreaming, but a girl can't help but hope.


----------



## mammag

CD 1 Ladies.


----------



## prettynpink29

AWW!!! I want to see a picture! How old is she?? My Pom is 7, and I have had her since she was born. My dad has her mom and sister. Her name is Lexy and she is quite the spoiled diva! My Chaweenie is 4 and we adopted her from a shelter Her name is Daiquiri, she was abused as a puppy and is scared of everyone and everything! It is so sad! I will post a pic soon when I get back from the vet.

I dont think you are dreaming. I think you are holding on to hope! When you TTC for such a long time, you have to hold on to hope or you will go crazy!!!:hugs: It is strange that you havent gotten a proper AF yet..


----------



## prettynpink29

I am sorry Mammag:( I didn't see your CD1 post when I was posting:hugs:


----------



## harri

Sorry Mammag :hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
So sorry mammag!


----------



## Icca19

Harri is today your last day of soy??
How you feeling??

:happydance: yey pink time to go get your BD on!


----------



## MrsStutler

:hugs: Aw mammag I'm sorry af showed up, I got a little hopeful when I saw that but then I read down and got sad :hugs::hugs: 

Where the hell are those statistics at? We need to get another BFP going here soon:haha: I keep praying to the pee stick gods for you girls!!!


----------



## Icca19

Right! That's exactly what I was thinking.....statisticly we should have another bfp soon!


----------



## prettynpink29

statistically??? What are the statistics?? LOL


----------



## harri

Icca19 said:


> Harri is today your last day of soy??
> How you feeling??
> 
> :happydance: yey pink time to go get your BD on!

Yesterday was last day of soy! I feel fine, just had twinges in my ovaries. 
How are you Icca? Xxx


----------



## Icca19

Oh boy how exciting! I wonder when you'll O? 
Considering your last (and what a long cycle that was!) I bet its going to do wonders for it! 
How long do they say it takes to O after you finish the 5 days?

I'm doing good! I'm about to enter my fertile window :happydance:
I can't wait for this cycle to be over so I can start the soy lol
Might sound weird but I'm super relaxed this cycle, maybe because I don't care as much lol


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Icca - I have just realised we are at a similar spot on a similar length cycle!  We can TWW together  

hey Harri - glad to hear no ill effects from the soy, interested to see if it makes you O earlier!!

Morning Pink  How are you today?

Hope everyone is well it is an absolutely stunning day here today and being Friday im already excited for the weekend!


----------



## waiting2c

Hmmm actually I just read my ticker... not as close as I thought, Doh sorry!


----------



## harri

Not sure how long after soy you ov but I'll be grateful to actually ovulate lol xxx


----------



## harri

:happydance: for the fertile window xxx


----------



## mammag

My boys are gone :cry: I'm gonna miss them like crazy :( House already feels empty and sad with them gone.


----------



## waiting2c

How long are they gone for Mammag?


----------



## mammag

Well, my husband said till Saturday, but then oh so conveniently told me about 5 seconds before I dropped them off that they'll be gone till Sunday, He knows I never would have agreed to have them gone that long, I've never been away from them for more than a night and I want them home.


----------



## dachsundmom

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:

:flasher::flasher::flasher:

I guess it's going to be titty time again for some of you!


----------



## wanabeamama

im back :( back to the stress and worries of times to come and back to work tomorrow,
i have decided not to temp and document this cycle as i have alot to deal with this month,i stopped taking bcp on monday and i have af cramps no so it will be here tomorrow (just i as go back to work) we have our first fertility appointment on wednesday and my gyne appointment about my cyst and endo the following monday its a little overwelming but i have hope for whats to come.
Hope all of you ladies are well i missed you all.


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> im back :( back to the stress and worries of times to come and back to work tomorrow,
> i have decided not to temp and document this cycle as i have alot to deal with this month,i stopped taking bcp on monday and i have af cramps no so it will be here tomorrow (just i as go back to work) we have our first fertility appointment on wednesday and my gyne appointment about my cyst and endo the following monday its a little overwelming but i have hope for whats to come.
> Hope all of you ladies are well i missed you all.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: For being back!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Bc I love you!


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: awwwwww thankyou love you too :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Awww :hugs: mammag - im guessing its thurs over there so you have 3 nights away from them??

Hey Wanabe! How was barbados?


----------



## wanabeamama

hey waiting, i love barbados i feel alive when im there every time i leave i cry i just feels like home its so hard leaving the MIL too i see how much it hurts oh to leave her, its such a beautiful place and feels like heaven :)


----------



## waiting2c

Glad you had a great time  Sorry it was sad to leave :hugs: nice to have you back around on here though


----------



## MrsStutler

wanabeamama said:


> hey waiting, i love barbados i feel alive when im there every time i leave i cry i just feels like home its so hard leaving the MIL too i see how much it hurts oh to leave her, its such a beautiful place and feels like heaven :)

It always sucks coming home from heavenly places like that, kind of like the "real world" is just rather boring!:hugs::hugs: Glad you're back though!


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: welcome back wannabe! Missed you too! :hugs:
Did you take any awesome pics on your vacation?


----------



## harri

Welcome back Laura!!!! Missed you loads!! :happydance: :happydance: 
Glad you had a fab time, hope you're feeling OK! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

thanks ladies :hugs: 
its CD1 for me today im in soooo much pain and im back in work today too so as well as jet lag im doped up on co-dydramol ugh not long till my hospital appointment tho.

i will post some holiday pics later on :)


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: wannabe i hope you get better before the weekend starts 

This weekend starts my fertile window! :happydance: 
i went to walmart this morning and bought another OPK kit (20 strips) i used my last this morning (still not + but its only CD16 for me) 
AND some SOY too!! i cant wait til this cycle is over so i can start taking it!
Speaking of SOY....
how you feeling Harri???


----------



## prettynpink29

Good Morning!!! How is everyone today??

Wanabeamama- I am new to this thread but just wanted to say Hello!!!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

:hi::hi::hi::hi:


----------



## Icca19

:hi::hi::hi::hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca...looks like you might O soon!


----------



## mammag

Hi girls :) I officially have my 3rd migraine in just over a months time :( I don't know what's wrong with me, I've never had so many so close together before. I don't want to be one of those women that get bogged down with migraines every week, that's no way to really go through life I don't think. Going to have to see a doctor about them I think.


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: i know im getting SO excited! i went and bought SOY today and more OPKS and HPTs (all for next cycle!) lol 
idk if its going to be as soon as i hope but O time is def getting close! 
i was thinking.........
You girls remember me mentioning that DHs seman quanity is not much at all, and im hoping it has no affect on his quality 
well i think im going to hold off BDing until the day after i get my +OPK. 
at this rate its going to be about a week with no BDing but i want him to have a good "batch" and know that his men have had more than a day to mature and grow. 

What you girls think, good idea or bad idea? or should i hold off on that idea until my SOY cycle??

Mammag do you think it could be SOY related?


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Hi girls :) I officially have my 3rd migraine in just over a months time :( I don't know what's wrong with me, I've never had so many so close together before. I don't want to be one of those women that get bogged down with migraines every week, that's no way to really go through life I don't think. Going to have to see a doctor about them I think.

It's the soy; you are now estrogen dominant. Stay off of the soy; your progesterone is getting too low.


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, I think the day before and day of the surge are most important.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :) I officially have my 3rd migraine in just over a months time :( I don't know what's wrong with me, I've never had so many so close together before. I don't want to be one of those women that get bogged down with migraines every week, that's no way to really go through life I don't think. Going to have to see a doctor about them I think.
> 
> It's the soy; you are now estrogen dominant. Stay off of the soy; your progesterone is getting too low.Click to expand...

Got it, NO more soy for me! I can't take these f'ing migraines. 

And Icca, the day before the surge IS the most important!


----------



## Icca19

oh ok then. 
well then we will BD on the day of the +OPK !!!! 

So im thinking that i should just do 1 soy cycle now


----------



## Icca19

Thats stupid cuz i have no idea when im going surge :rofl:


----------



## Icca19

why would SOY make your progesterone low? 
im already low that would be BAD for me then, right? 

i thought the left over follicle from the egg produces the progesterone, so if soy makes a good strong follicle then would you have a higher progesterone? 

lol im so confused now


----------



## mammag

Soy can make your estrogen too high, which is pretty much what happens if you take it when you don't need to. It's generally (like clomid) for people who don't ovulate because their estrogen doesn't rise enough to trigger the Lh surge and then ovulation, so when people who already have a healthy estrogen level and surge take it it can make your estrogen too high, which can cause estrogen dominance, which in turn suppresses your progesterone. That's why they say not to take it if you already have regular cycles.


----------



## wanabeamama

hey prettypink welcome to our crazy thread lol

mammag i would think maby its the soy too :shrug: also you have a har crazy couple of months with mooving and so on :hugs: 

does anyone have any ideas on ways to clear my mind and de stress i know i just had a beautiful holiday in barbados but it will be over a year till i get another holiday or even time off but work is so stressfull keeping up with 2 lots of bills and having 5 staff every day seems a challenge i read a story on the plane about someone who tried to get pg for 15 years without success and one day she just started to feel happy in herself and just relax and got pregnant at age 42 naturally but i feel my mind is just full of worrie and stress and it will just be another barrier to becoming pg. so any ideas???


----------



## mammag

I knew all of that going in, but I've been TTC for so long that it didn't really matter to me, what's a couple of screwed up cycles if it doesn't work, and if it does work, then that's freaking awesome. So going in you have to know it has risks. Harri is an ideal candidate because of her long cycles, and the cause of long or annovulatory cycles is almost always due to a low estrogen level and the failure of your estrogen to rise high enough, which has to happen in order to trigger ovulation.


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> hey prettypink welcome to our crazy thread lol
> 
> mammag i would think maby its the soy too :shrug: also you have a har crazy couple of months with mooving and so on :hugs:
> 
> does anyone have any ideas on ways to clear my mind and de stress i know i just had a beautiful holiday in barbados but it will be over a year till i get another holiday or even time off but work is so stressfull keeping up with 2 lots of bills and having 5 staff every day seems a challenge i read a story on the plane about someone who tried to get pg for 15 years without success and one day she just started to feel happy in herself and just relax and got pregnant at age 42 naturally but i feel my mind is just full of worrie and stress and it will just be another barrier to becoming pg. so any ideas???

Xanax :)


----------



## mammag

I'm just kidding (kind of) lol, but you know me, I do NOT have the answer to that question, I wish I did. I think it only comes when you kind of accept that it's just not going to work and come to peace with it. Which is hard and depressing just to think about, but I think 15 months is not long enough to give up hope just yet. So, I'm not sure, I wish I knew :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Wannabe what about picking up a hobby or something?? 
i like to knit and sew.....lol i sound like an old lady when i say that


----------



## Icca19

Ok i need to rant about something .......and mammag having 2 boys i need your advice

My son Dominic (5years old) had a dentist appointment on Tuesday morning. this is his third time being at the dentist in the past 2 months (between the inital check up and the work he had to have done) He had no problems sitting still for the dentist the prior times, this last time i guess he was a little squirmy but what 5yr old boy isnt.
well the dentist called me back to his office and wanted to talk to me about his behavior at this appointment. At first he mentioned that he was a little active and wanted to know what he had for breakfast, i told him "captian crunch" so the dentist suggested that maybe it was from the sugar in the cereal but then proceed to tell me that he thinks my son is ADHD and i need to call my family DR. 
of course i wa like .....excuse me, you barely know my son and are not a Dr to be diagnosing him. Needless to say i was offended and upset. the dentist was VERY lucky DH wasnt there with me lol 
So now im sitting at work and get a call from my family DR. The DENTIST called my family DR and told them that they need to check my son for ADHD!!! 
Who the hell does this guy think he is??? 
my son has never had any problems and does not need to be checked for ADHD, hes a typical 5 yr old boy. 
im SO holding back every urge to call that dentist and give him a piece of my mind. DH said if i dont call him, he is going to call....oh boy!!

SO sorry for the rant but i needed to get that off my chest!


----------



## mammag

OMFG Icca!! I would NOT hold back from calling him. How DARE he!!! What a complete Dick, I would drop him immediately and your family doctor as well if he doesn't take it with the grain of salt that it is worth. Wow, just wow. What FIVE year old wants to sit still in a chair for a Dentist? I'm lucky if mine can sit through an entire episode of spongebob without breaking something :wacko:


----------



## Icca19

lol right 
i tried calling but i got the message machine so im just waiting for someone to call back
the longer i sit here and think about it the more upset im getting 

:rofl: "who the hell do you think you are" might be the first words out of my mouth. followed by a bunch of swear words (im going to try and hold back though lol) it hard though. i was so upset i ws shaking when i was on the phone with the nurse at my family DRs. She knew i was upset....poor lady had to listen to me go on and on lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, can I ask you a question? Well, maybe all of you?

Do you find BnB to be helpful or do you find that reading the forum adds more stress?


----------



## Icca19

Sometimes i think it helps and other times i think it makes it worse.
honestly i think it all depends on the mood im in that day


----------



## prettynpink29

Icca- That is a horrible!!!! I would definitely call that dentist and give it to him!!! What a ass!!!

So about an hour ago, I got a call from my mom. She wanted to tell me some something but didn&#8217;t want me to get upset (she is the ONLY person that knows we are TTC, well besides all you girls :haha:). We have a &#8220;family friend&#8221;, I say that very lightly because she is not really my friend at all and I am rather disgusted by her, but her mom and my mom are close. She is 19 years old and she has 1 child that she had when she was 16. Well she is pregnant AGAIN!!! AHHH!! So frustrating! If you girls knew what type of person she was, you would all be disgusted also!! She is addicted to drugs and alcohol and is high and drunk all the time! Her mom takes care of her daughter 24/7 and has done so since she was born. Her poor mom:( My mom said she was hysterically crying for the "poor baby inside her daughter":( This just broke my heart!!!

So then I go on facebook, and she has announced it and it says &#8220;O god! This can&#8217;t be happening to me, someone please wake me up from this horrible dream!! The next 8 months are gonna be hell!!&#8221; 

I was speechless after reading this!!!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, can I ask you a question? Well, maybe all of you?
> 
> Do you find BnB to be helpful or do you find that reading the forum adds more stress?

I don't even go INTO the forum anymore, lol, I just hide in here with you guys, I find it very frustrating and people in there tend to piss me off. 

Pink, that's why I always say if we really wanna get pregnant we need to divorce, move back home and get on drugs, lol; we'd be knocked up immediately :dohh:


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl::rofl: thanks for making me laugh!!! 
You rite, guess I need to get on some drugs, party more and sleep around! Then I will probably have a better chance at getting pregnant!! LMAO!! 
HELL NO!


----------



## Icca19

what a shame.......id glady take her place for the next 8 months
:rofl: yet another reason i dont go on FB


----------



## wanabeamama

its not the stress of ttc, im not too stressed about that as i know where my problems lie its the stress of life in general with work ect i worrie about everything i have sooooo much to remember and at the same time have no time for myself only having sundays off the only relaxation i get is when i have a hot bubble bath with candles on a saturday night lol i have thought about maby a yoga dvd or some meditation but have no idea if it will work lol 
i dont go into the forum unless i have a question to ask but i think if anything it has made me realise im not alone which is comforting to get support from others that understand


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, a yoga DVD isn't a bad idea or can you schedule yourself off half a day here and there?


----------



## harri

Laura - I think a yoga class at least once a week would be fab! I did yoga for about 6 months and each time I came out I just felt like a weight had been lifted and got a great night sleep after it.

Dmom - I rarely go into the main forum as it can wind me up! Lol! 

Icca - your dentist needs a kick up the ass!!!! Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

im in absolute agony today got up for work and felt like i have been hit in the stomache by a lorry its back to how it was before surgery :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, do you still have to have surgery?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

yes i will find out next monday when its likely to be but we see the FS this wednesday so i will have a better idea of whats in store for me in the near future i just feel so anxious about it all :(

did af arrive for you dmom?


----------



## wanabeamama

sorry i just looked at your chart :hugs:
are you doing a naturel cycle this time??


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, took soy one night on CD3 and stopped. I don't think it's for me.


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so sorry you're in so much pain Laura! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't checked in for a bit. School has been super crazy this past 2 weeks. I volunteer 5 days a week at the boy's school and I've said before that our district in pretty much in the toilet. Which means alot of changes. Our school is small and I end up doing alot of work in the office. I enjoy being there because I am there for my boys but it is so tiring. 
My nausea comes and goes, I still am fighting my allergies. I found a OTC med that I can take but it is only every 12 hours and doesn't work too well so I am constantly coughing up mucus and sneezing alot. I am exhausted throughout the day but I manage. No vomiting so far so that is good. My next appointment is on 6th September so I am looking forward to that. Other than that all is well with me.

How is everyone else doing? There are way too many pages to read back!! Missed you guys alot and I promise to check in more often.


----------



## prettynpink29

Wanabeamama- I have endo also, I know exactly how you feel :hugs: How many surgeries have you had? When was your last one? I had my first in 2007 age 18 and my second in 2009 age 20. Do you have bleeding issues also?? Ever since I was diagnosed with endo, my body seems to bleed when ever it wants too. I took bcp from age 15 to age 21 (feb this year) and also tried Depro Lupron (sp) shots and nothing seemed to help with the pain. No more surgeries for me unless it is an emergency. Goal now is to get pregnant, then I want a complete hysterectomy so I don&#8217;t have to live my life in pain anymore and can enjoy life with my new baby and OH:) Well that is my dream anyways.....


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Wanabeamama- I have endo also, I know exactly how you feel :hugs: How many surgeries have you had? When was your last one? I had my first in 2007 age 18 and my second in 2009 age 20. Do you have bleeding issues also?? Ever since I was diagnosed with endo, my body seems to bleed when ever it wants too. I took bcp from age 15 to age 21 (feb this year) and also tried Depro Lupron (sp) shots and nothing seemed to help with the pain. No more surgeries for me unless it is an emergency. Goal now is to get pregnant, then I want a complete hysterectomy so I dont have to live my life in pain anymore and can enjoy life with my new baby and OH:) Well that is my dream anyways.....

I struggled for years with the pain untill i changed my doctor last year, i had an endometrioma cyst rupture in october then by the time i whent for a lap in feb ( my first lap) they removed a 12cm endo cyst and lots of endo they said they removed it all but now only 6 months later i have severe endo pain, another cyst 4.8 cm and free pelvic fluid i cant belive it has come back so quick, since i had my lap i have had mid cycle spotting every month since some times right from 3-4 dpo untill af :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Mer!

Never apologize for being pregnant and busy, LOL.

What OTC med did you find?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Hi Mer!
> 
> Never apologize for being pregnant and busy, LOL.
> 
> What OTC med did you find?

:hugs:

Chlor-Trimeton Allergy is what I am taking right now...It was between that, Benedryl or Claritin and I know neither one of those would do anything for me.


----------



## dachsundmom

Can you use zyrtec?


----------



## mammag

Hi guys!! Been busy with DH all day with no kids :) It's been fun. We saw a baby girl in a stroller today, probably about 18 months old, she had no parents with her and only a small boy (probably 9 yrs old) pushing her. DH gets this mad look on his face and says, do you see that?? He's like; that's all we want in the world and their not even watching theirs :( I know it's sad, but it makes me feel good that I'm not the only one who wants it so badly.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, change your ticker so we aren't confused anymore please, lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, if I must :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Much better!


----------



## wanabeamama

morning ladies, i watched p programme last night about prem babies and there was 2 babies fetured the first
mum n dad split up at 20 week after 6 years of marrage, at 21 weeks mum got swine flue almost died and at 24 weeks gave bith to a tinybaby boy as mum had swine flue baby got some brain dammage but was told he has a great chance of survival so mum never left his side for 5 days and dad only came once on day 5 baby died hours later :'(
baby number2
mum was 21 single with 2 other children all different dads she lived in a bedsit just her n kids, baby was born at 26 weeks with a heart defect mum left the hospital 2 days after birth and didnt visit for 4 weeks until the hospital rang to say she HAD to come to sighn a paper so baby could have an op in his heart she came late after baby had already gone to another hospital for the op so sighned the paper and whent home so they interviewed her at home she said " am buisy ive got 2 kids to look after someone else is looking after the baby"
baby was discharged at 5months old she hadnt seen him since birth,
it broke my heart the nursed had to give him cuddles as he had no bonding "they say bonding helps with babies pain and heeling" i cried so much watching that :'(


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, where on earth did you find that program?


----------



## wanabeamama

it was on itv one of the main channels :/ i usually watch A baby story on home and health thats always nice stories but when it finished i thought i would watch that but it was horrible :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

How are you feeling today?


----------



## wanabeamama

have soooo much pain today feel very swolen and bruised i have a big patch of endo behind my belly button so it really hurts when i bend over or sit down my bleeding isnt as heavy as usual its dark and thick with lots of clots :( haha sorry bet you wish you never asked lol
how are you doing today have you started opk'syet?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Can you use zyrtec?

I think so and I have prescriptions for both Claritin and Zyrtec but they never worked for me in the past...Normally I could just call the base clinic and tell them what's up and then tell them what I want and they would call it in to the pharmacy but being pregnant I can't take much and the fact that I don't want to go anywhere near that place I am taking this and waiting for my next appointment with my OB.


----------



## MrsStutler

Hey everybody
Wannabe I hope you feel better soon:hugs: My mom had terrible endo and from what she told me I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy!:hugs::hugs:

Haven't checked in for a bit, how is everybody doing?
I've been in an emotional hurricane at the moment. DH and I haven't spoken to each other since Friday night. I let my emotions get the better of me and may have insulted him, and gotten on him about his new favorite hobby-beer drinking. Normally he is the calm and level headed one but he got all defensive and stopped talking to me and didn't kiss me goodbye, or even say goodbye when he left for work. Yesterday I was at my parent's house after work taking care of the animals while they are away and he texted asking where I was, and after I told him he said he was going to his brothers. I was asleep before he got home and left for work without saying anything this morning. I don't even know what to do to fix this one. :dohh:


----------



## wanabeamama

aww mrs s i think its a time healer this one sounds like a bit of space will be just what you both need its an awfull feeling when you fall out, hope its not too long for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## harri

Laura I'm so sorry you're still in pain, I wish there was something I could do :hugs:

Mrs.S - I hope you guys sort things out soon, I hate not talking :( I'm sure in a few days you'll have forgotten all about it in a few days xx


----------



## wanabeamama

im sooo freeked out... For the last few periods i have noticed a lump of endo behind my belly button i only feel it with af and today my tummy has been sooo sore it feels bruised and tender and sore to touch and hurts to sit down, well i just got undressed for bed and my belly button looks awfull its all red, lumpy and has a bit that looks like its about to bleed i will try and post a pic :(


----------



## wanabeamama

:'(
 



Attached Files:







Belly button.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wanabeamama

sorry


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG Laura! That looks awful! Please tell me you have a navel piercing and that not all of that is an open sore?:cry:


----------



## prettynpink29

OMG are you ok?? Is that where one of your incisions were from your lap?? It looks like your incision is infected to me and red and swollen!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Do you regularly have an "innie" belly button or an "outie"??
I have an "innie", but with my previous surgery they removed my appendix though my belly button incision and it looked like an "outie" for about 4 months and swollen. Did they remove anything threw your belly button??


----------



## dachsundmom

Nice looking chart PNP!


----------



## prettynpink29

thank you Dmom!! 

I am trying not to get to hopeful, but I have NEVER had temps this high since we started TTC. Do you know around what dpo I should be seeing an implantation dip (if there is one LOL)?


----------



## dachsundmom

I think FF recognizes the elusive sasquatch anywhere from 6-10DPO, but I personally don't think it has a lot to do with a BFP.


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks!!! I thought that I had to have an implantation dip to = a bfp... Little do I know!! I am still learning things! LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Dip, no dip...no difference, LOL

The only dip you really care about is the ovulation dip, the other...nah!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

wannabeamommy i am so sorry sweet heart. i hope you feel better soon


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, how are you this morning?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

still sore but not as bad as yesterday im really constapated tho thats not helping i have some lax drinks that my doctor gave me so i will use them today.
How are you today???


----------



## dachsundmom

Just waiting to ovulate, LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

ohhhhh lol im not charting or opk'ing this cycle i feel like its pointless stress i just dont think anything is going to happpen while my body is in such a mess :(


----------



## dachsundmom

I am temping but I am not using OPKs; I don't see the need really.


----------



## wanabeamama

not if you bd'ing every other day ;)


----------



## dachsundmom

That's pretty much how I am going to roll this cycle, LOL

What time Wed is your appointment?


----------



## dachsundmom

L, nice words to Oldbirdni on my old lady forum!:hugs:

I am glad that you could offer her some words of comfort. Thank you. :flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

my appointment is at 10.15am uk time i really dont know what to expect i have already had all the tests that the fs would do on the first appointment so i have no idea what he will suggest i hope we get somthing out of the appointment and they dont tell me to come back after my lap :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd!


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: im back to the same point i was this time last year it was this time last year i discovered i had a cyst its like i have gone back in time :(


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: good morning girls :hi:

wanabe- glad you are feeling a little bit better than yesterday :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

morning prettypink how are you today?


----------



## prettynpink29

I am doing good. Wish I could fast forward through this week so I can just know already. But today I am 7dpo and had a temp dip this morning. I have mixed feelings about it. I feel like I wanted it to go lower tomorrow so I know i am out and can fill my clomid prescription, rather than going back up and messing with my head more! I hate the 2ww!


----------



## prettynpink29

how is your belly button this morning?


----------



## wanabeamama

i dont think a dip at 7dpo could mean anything especially anything bad its way too early for af dip i wouldnt look into it too much :hugs:
my belly button is a bit better today not as red.


----------



## prettynpink29

yea. up until yesterday, when Dmom corrected me:), I thought that I had to have some kind of temp dip to = a bfp... I guess I read to much on here about implantation dips, that I thought that was part of getting a bfp! LOL:dohh: Little did I know that was not true at all! My body just does what it wants, so I wouldn't be surprised if I started bleeding at any time really..
Hopefully your pain lessens up for you :hugs: Does anyone else have endo in your family? Just curious, I have a grandma and 2 aunts that had endo also. It seems to be genetic in my family.


----------



## Icca19

Good morning girls ! How has everyone been?
:hugs: wannabe sorry your not feeling good
Pink anyone else in the tww with you? I hate being in the tww alone lol hope it goes by quick and ends good! 
Speaking of thw tww is harri in? 
How did the soy cycle go?? I'm so curious! I can't wait to start mine

Lol I need an update


----------



## dachsundmom

:hi::hi::hi:

I am just waiting to ovulate, LOL


----------



## Icca19

Me too! I'm getting so impatient lol

So my baby gets on the bus for his very first day of school in 30min......I'm a nervous wreck right now!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Me too! I'm getting so impatient lol
> 
> So my baby gets on the bus for his very first day of school in 30min......I'm a nervous wreck right now!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

My DD has never ridden the bus to school, lol. We drive her, I am scared of the bus.:wacko:


----------



## Icca19

I know what you mean. I wanted to drive him to school but DH wasn't letting that happen
I was dropped off by my parent but DH rode the bus (until he was 16 lol) 
But its tough as hell letting him get on the bus with someone I don't know. Lol I need to befriend the bus driver now


----------



## wanabeamama

wow it anoys the crap out of me when you comment on something when someone ask's for advise then some stupe comes and says something that doesnt even make sense and contradicts the advise you gave ughhhhhh


----------



## prettynpink29

Good Morning Gilrs! :hi:

Icca- I am not sure if anyone else is in the 2ww with me&#8230; I think it is just me, I am all alone! 

Dmom- what day do you usually ovulate around?

Wanabe- that sounds so annoying!! 

Well I am off to the store to buy some dollar store tests.. I have IC&#8217;s and FRER&#8217;s so I am not sure why I am going to buy more, but I just have the urge!! I was going to test at 10dpo, but I think I am &#8220;chickening out!&#8221; I just don&#8217;t want to see a BFN, I would almost rather just wait for AF and not be disappointed&#8230; Still haven&#8217;t decided what to do&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Icca19

What thread? 
Do we need to bust out the "slap someone" button :rofl:


----------



## harri

Hey everyone. Hope you're all OK and had a good weekend! Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

ooooooo prettypink im excited for you :happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Pink do you think you'll break down and test with all the HPTs in the house? 
Lol I would


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL!!! I am sure I will break down and test! Just not sure when I will break! I have a CRAZY stock of hpts :rofl: You all are gonna think I am crazy! I have boxes of FRERs, CBD, Answer, Superdrug and IC's!!! LOL I stalked up after last cycle! :rofl: shhhhhhhh don't tell OH! Now it sounds silly to go buy $ store ones too :dohh::dohh:


----------



## harri

I would be peeing on them all!!! Lol. Fx'd when you do test :) :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, who pissed you off? :growlmad::ninja:

PNP, I will OV most likely by the end of the week; normally between CD10-12. The temp rise you see on my chart today will end up being nothing. 

Hi harri!


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Harri!!!

Dmom so only 4 more days at most and you will ovulate!:) How long is your LP usually?


----------



## prettynpink29

is it possible that the progesterone is making my temps stay high like this??


----------



## Icca19

id have to say.....yes


----------



## wanabeamama

just got home from work an oh is really acting strange i asked him whats wrong...... He said its the hospital appointment we have tomorrow he feels weired and nervous about it i guess he has no idea what to expect as i do but he wont entertain the convo lol he will be fine tomorow hes scared they will make him fill a cup right there infront of the doc lol i feel really bad for him but were in this together,
its his birthday on friday too i should ov on monday and have a hospital appointment about my cyst so an action packed week, i have got oh tickets to see manchester united and booked a meal and casino for friday so that might cheer him up a bit lol


----------



## harri

Awww your plan sounds really good for your OH's bday :)

I think it's understandable to be nervous and he sounds just like my DH, not much of a talker.... :hugs: good luck for tomorrow Hun xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura those plans sound wonderful! :happydance:

PNP, my LP should be about 12-13 days; but I have only been doing medicated cycles and it got really long.

This is a natural cycle, so I have no idea what is going to happen.


----------



## MrsStutler

Aw Laura I bet he will LOVE that! Sounds lovely!

Well it's the last day of first tri...I'm so over it already. I really want to fast forward about 6-7 weeks! I'm so excited that we get to find out the gender next week though, that little monster better cooperate though.


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay Kayla!


----------



## harri

Yay Mrs.S! Have you got a feeling about what sex it will be? 
I'm guessing boy lol I don't know why xxx


----------



## Icca19

Oh how exciting Mrs.S! What you thinking ?
I agree with Harri and I'm saying a boy too!

Wannabe that sounds like an awesome idea. I hope you two have a lovely time.


----------



## Icca19

WARNING: rant ahead!

So I'm standing at my sink doing the dishes from dinner and my new neighbors (just moved in over the weekend) are sitting on their porch next door smoking....oh and she's like 7 months prego! 
Wtf! I feel like no matter how hard I try not to think about ttc and babies and being prego something (or someone) is thrown in my face.
And I had to stand there and finish the dishes while she stood there and sucked one down! 
ITS NOT FAIR!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

icca :hugs: i know what you mean i see it every day and it makes me so mad i have never ever been pregnant and i see so many women with 4,5 or 6 kids smoking slaping there kids in the street giving them sweets and fizzy drinks for breakfast cos they cant be bothered even see kids wearing there school uniform on a saturday and sunday cos they have no clean clothes but there parents have gold rings, i phones, desighner clothes, fags and beer sorry haha i gate crashed your rant lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I still can't get used to you calling them fags.:blush:


----------



## Icca19

Lol yeah it is weird to call them that 
I couldn't do it with out a big grin on my face :rofl:


----------



## harri

Tell me about it, I see so many children clearly unloved :( it's awful. There are so many young ppl that have babies simply to get a council house and more benefits! Grr! 
Hope everyone is feeling good today! Xxxx


----------



## harri

Good luck today Laura :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Laura, please update us when you feel up to it.

Ok UK ladies, what is this council house I keep hearing about? Is it some type of solicitor's office?:shrug:


----------



## harri

a council house is Basically a free house for people who don't have a job or can't afford to rent and are on benefits. 
The government pays people who don't work about £50 per week (which comes out of my taxes). You also get childcare benefits if you don't work. 

So there is a generation of workshy people that have children at a young age to get more benefits and a free house. 

For example my step cousin has a 3 year old and has a house she doesn't pay for, he OH doesn't work either so the family lives off benefits. :(

The benefit system is good for people who physically can't work and are disabled etc. 

X


----------



## harri

Any sign of Ov yet dmom? Xx


----------



## Icca19

Good morning girls, how is everyone?

:hugs: good luck wannabe!


----------



## harri

Morning Icca! 

Your chart's looking good, got any Ov cramps? Xx


----------



## Icca19

No not yet and my opks are still questionable lol
I'm thinking I'm going to have a 40CD cycle, which means o day is acouple more days away.
I'm thinking by the weekend ill be in DPO status! (I hope)

How are you feeling?
Any signs of O ? How is the soy treating you so far?


----------



## harri

I hope you are dpo by the weekend :happydance:
I want to see your opks :)

I am feeling good, no side effects of the soy. My cbfm is still high, my opks are still v v negative but I am really crampy and have a real heavy feeling today, I have EWCM and my cervix is high so I really hope I ovulate within the next week. Here's my opk lol nothing to look at but at least there is a line (I've had no line up until now) https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/d1e8b3d0.jpg

Xx


----------



## harri

Also no line has been exciting because my opk was nearly positive for most of the previous cycle. It's making me think that something has changed and soy has done something :) x


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: yey for soy! 

Well later on when mammag gets up I can send her pics of my opks so you all can see
They are showing a pattern (getting darker from the start) but I KNOW iv had darker lines at O time so the lines I have now are not convincing lol
Even though I have every other sign that I'm about to O.....I just don't like how my opks look lol

So do you think you'll O at an earlier time!?
By the sound of it I bet you are!

I can't wait for this cycle to end so I can try some soy too!


----------



## harri

Send them to me: [email protected]

I think soy is working so far and if I ovulate in 3 days I'll be back to 29 days rather than 80 days annovulatory. I'm trying not to get my hopes up though in case I don't O. 

I would definitely bd in case you get that temp spike tomorrow xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it will be positive by tomorrow or Friday.:happydance:


----------



## harri

Yay dmom :happydance: Maybe we will all ov at the same time. 
Or you guys will and I will look on like the green eyed monster! (I do actually have green eyes lol) :) xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

This will be your cycle harri!


----------



## harri

YES IT WILL!!! :happydance:

and yours dmom :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Has Laura updated yet?


----------



## harri

Not yet, I'm not sure what time her appointment was though. 

I really hope it's going well! fx'd! X


----------



## wanabeamama

ok update im so pissed off right now, we got there for our appointment at 10am to find out that the consultant wasnt even there yet and the waiting room was full so then i herd nurses talking saying about 2 female docs or what ever there were and said they have never consulted before they just work on the ward and can just blag there way through appointments so....... I told one of the nurses i will only see dr anjam who i am booked to see im not putting my future in the hands of someone who doesnt have a clue she even asked the recptionist what sterilisation was???????? Wtf 
so 2 and a half hrs later we got to see dr anjam and all he basicly did was ask if we smoke/drink how long we have been together and said well your tubes are fine so i need a SA and will see you again in january grrrrrr so i was mad that oh for not getting the SA sooner when i told him because its cost us another 4 months :(


----------



## harri

Oh my word what a farce!!!!! I can't believe they thought it would be OK to blag the appointments!!!! I'm so sorry Hun! :( :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## harri

Will they do the SA now and give you the results now or wait until Jan? Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

well OH had a strop about the SA said im not thinking about his feelings and hes scared about the results, they gave him a pot with instructions and a number to ring when hes done it but he thinks hes got till january to do it :( who said TTC was fun :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

This is awful!:growlmad:


----------



## harri

My DH was the same when a SA was mentioned. What they need to realise is it's one test with them whereas women go through endless appointments, examinations, bloods, surgeries etc. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

I hope he goes through with it soon :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsStutler

:hugs::hugs::hugs:That totally sucks about the appointment Laura!! I can't believe a "professional office" would behave like that:hugs::hugs: I hope it gets better from here for you, you guys deserve it!:hugs::hugs: 

Well it's officially 2nd trimester time for me, although apparently I'm just going to have to learn some damn patience during this thing. I want to fast forward a teeny bit so I have a real belly and feel some kicks. :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

What day next week is your ultrasound?


----------



## MrsStutler

Friday at 3:00...I'm counting down the hours and minutes!:haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

Wanabe- I am sorry about your appt:hugs: Is that FS a endo specialist also?

MrsStutler- good luck on your ultrasound!!! How exciting!! I didn't know you could get gender scans that early. My doctor wont do them until 20weeks! 

It sounds to me like most of you are going to ovulating around the same time!! I am jealous!! LOL I feel the complete opposite of everyone:( 

And I feel like crap today!! SO incredible nauseous since this morning and dizzy:( I don't know if I have caught a flu bug .. I haven't gotten sick, just feel terrible like I am going to every 5 mins!! I have decided to test tomorrow morning at 10dpo, but just think I am gonna use a cheap IC and see what happens.. Ughhhhhhhh!!! Yuck!! I feel:sick:and literally feel green in the face!! Wish I could just throw up already, then I would probably feel a little better!


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd!


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: I'm sorry wannabe about your appointment. :hugs: I hope everything works out

Pink ill be keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Wanabe- I am sorry about your appt:hugs: Is that FS a endo specialist also?
> 
> MrsStutler- good luck on your ultrasound!!! How exciting!! I didn't know you could get gender scans that early. My doctor wont do them until 20weeks!
> 
> It sounds to me like most of you are going to ovulating around the same time!! I am jealous!! LOL I feel the complete opposite of everyone:(
> 
> And I feel like crap today!! SO incredible nauseous since this morning and dizzy:( I don't know if I have caught a flu bug .. I haven't gotten sick, just feel terrible like I am going to every 5 mins!! I have decided to test tomorrow morning at 10dpo, but just think I am gonna use a cheap IC and see what happens.. Ughhhhhhhh!!! Yuck!! I feel:sick:and literally feel green in the face!! Wish I could just throw up already, then I would probably feel a little better!

he is also an endo specialist but im seeing the same specialist that did my surgery last time i have an appointment with him on monday


----------



## wanabeamama

prettypink i have everything crossed for you xxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## wanabeamama

thanks dmom
any sighn of the egg yet??


----------



## dachsundmom

I think we will see an egg by Friday, LOL.

But, I think my eggs are all scrambled to hell anyway, so I don't think it much matters. LOL


----------



## harri

Prettynpink I have my fx'd for you!

Laura - I really hope your endo appt goes much better than today's :hugs: 

Dmom - your egg will be perfect 
Xxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Morning girls! Been busy the past few days so havent been checking in so much.

Wanabe - sorry to hear about your appt, that really sucks :hugs: I hope your endo appt goes so much better for you.

Dmom - O day again already, awesome!!!

Harri - how is this cycle going for you? Any sign of O yet?

Icca - You must be pretty close now!

PnP - Fingers crossed for you and a BFP 

Anyone heard from Mammag since the weekend -> did she get her boys back yet?

Anyone heard how USAfninewife is doing?

Oooohh just realised its thursday here which means I can go read Mrs S blog update, love reading that btw Mrs S, you write so well and its cool to hear how things are going! GL for your appt!!


----------



## harri

Hey waiting! How are you? How's your cycle going?

I'm ok, waiting on ov but I have ewcm and cramps so keeping my fx'd it will happen soon xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri, you get one more high temp and you might see x-hairs at CD11 since there is no OPK input for that day.

If you are sure that you didn't have a positive test on that day, throw a negative in there so FF doesn't confuse itself...or, you can throw a dummy high temp in for tomorrow now and see what you get.


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks girls for all the positive comments!!! I really hope this is it and I get a sticky bean this time, but nothing seems to come easy to me..:(

Wanabe- I see.. Is your endo specialist an OBGYN?? I am just curious how things work over there in the UK. I am in the US.. And I have an OBGYN who specializes in infertility (who does IUI but not IVF) and an Endo Specialist and he mainly treats infertility diseases through surgery, he actually pioneered and introduced operative videolaparoscopy (laps). He has a pretty cool recent video.. I will post the link if you want to see it.


----------



## waiting2c

harri said:


> Hey waiting! How are you? How's your cycle going?
> 
> I'm ok, waiting on ov but I have ewcm and cramps so keeping my fx'd it will happen soon xxx

Hey! yeah I am good, just chilling out and waiting for O too! Had some EWCM this morning but absolutely blank OPK a couple days ago, worked too late to do one yesterday, have one in my bag for today, hopefully it shows some form of line so I know where I am at.

Have my fx'd for you to O soon too, you so deserve a normal nice o cycle!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Here it is, I hope the link works:)


----------



## harri

Thanks for the heads up dmom, I will adjust now :)


----------



## prettynpink29

hey girls, how do I post a video from you tube?? LOL think I figured it out! I love this video:) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9rGWoTcrq0


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Thanks girls for all the positive comments!!! I really hope this is it and I get a sticky bean this time, but nothing seems to come easy to me..:(
> 
> Wanabe- I see.. Is your endo specialist an OBGYN?? I am just curious how things work over there in the UK. I am in the US.. And I have an OBGYN who specializes in infertility (who does IUI but not IVF) and an Endo Specialist and he mainly treats infertility diseases through surgery, he actually pioneered and introduced operative videolaparoscopy (laps). He has a pretty cool recent video.. I will post the link if you want to see it.

he specialises in the female reproductive system lap surgery and fertility but they are all different depends on what areas they trained in and what they specialise in, the hospital that i am in is where the very first ivf (testube) baby was born and conceived also my MIL was a midwife assisting in the birth :) 
how are you feeling now?? Any better?


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-09-01_06-04-33_752.jpg

For your viewing pleasure, LOL


----------



## harri

Wooohooo dmom that looks good!!!! :) mines not as pretty lol:

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/69e11058.jpg

Xxx


----------



## harri

At least I finally have a second line though x


----------



## dachsundmom

harri, when did you take your last soy capsule?


----------



## harri

CD6 :) 

and up until last night my opks didn't even have a second line which is a first for me. X


----------



## Icca19

Good morning girls 
I have an OPK to share too! (Harri could you send me your address again?)


----------



## wanabeamama

oooo dmom that looks close :) but......... I thought you were staying away from the opk's lol


----------



## dachsundmom

harri...I think within 2-3 days you will have an eggy!


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, you can call it positive bc it's FMU and it will be stronger later...

I couldn't help myself; had to pee on something, LOL

How are you feeling?


----------



## harri

Thanks dmom I hope you're right!

Laura - how are you feeling today? X


----------



## Icca19

Its been sent harri!


----------



## harri

Iccas opk

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/9de3687a.jpg

Looking close Icca! :happydance: xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca that looks fab!


----------



## Icca19

That's the way everyone has been since CD17. Idk what's going on anymore. On CD16 I like didn't even have a line then CD17 they started looking like that.
All the opks from CD16 and before were light

Question......can you continue to get lines after your surge and until af shows??


----------



## wanabeamama

im feelin ok today i just got a call from the hospital they were confused why i had an appointment with one specialist yesterday and one with another on monday because both do the same things lol but i explained what they were both for so i still have my appointment for monday im going to speak to dr aziz on monday about fertility treatment too he is the doctor that sorted me out last time and he seemed to genuinely care

wow theres some eggs poppin out today your all gona be buisy tonight lol


----------



## harri

Oh that's good, I would definitely speak to your doctor. It seems like a doctor who cares I'd like gold dust these days! Hold on to him :) xx


----------



## harri

You can get a positive opk after you ovulate Icca but your lines look like you are about to get a positive rather than at the end of the surge but I could be wrong xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, fx'd! Big time!!!!!!

Icca, I carry some sort of line my entire cycle; I don't have PCOS and I do ovulate...it's just one of those things.

Go by your temps, not the sticks.


----------



## Icca19

I'm going to take a pic of all my opks and ill let you gals be the judge cuz idk anymore
I don't think I'm going to O this cycle

Harri I'm going to send them now
They start at CD7, CD9,CD11 and then CD12 and on....


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, in your case, I might consider putting your negative OPKs in the notes section of FF instead of on your chart and see if you get x-hairs from temps only; when you get a positive OPK, you can record it then.


----------



## harri

OK send em over x


----------



## Icca19

They have been sent!!


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/80647455.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, in the pic, the bottom 6 look really good to me.


----------



## prettynpink29

Good morning Girls!!

All of your opks are looking good!!!:) :)


well I tested this morning... and this is what I got... I can see a very faint line IRL, but I just don't believe it... I remember mammag getting some pretty bad evaps last cycle using $ store tests... So :shrug:.. Guess only time will tell!!:)
 



Attached Files:







pic4.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 7









pic1.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 5









pic3.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5


----------



## harri

Hey pink.

My phone doesn't let me expand so I can't see squinters :hugs:

Your chart looks nice though x


----------



## prettynpink29

lol they are squinter's!!!! :haha: 

thanks!! I am still shocked my temps are that high:)


----------



## Icca19

:rofl: there's all kinds of photos popping up today, I'm lovin it! Keep em coming!

Hey! Where's mammag been??

So what ya girls think? Not yet?


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, I think you have had a positive OPK in there; I just don't think you are going to get a dark surge without some help.

PNP, I will not comment on a Dollar Tree test, LOL. Do you have any other type of test?


----------



## harri

I agree with dmom, I would take your opks out of your chart and see where you get crosshairs and keep bd'ing until you get them! Xxx


----------



## Icca19

Ok I'm going to do that

PNP lol I want to see more too!


----------



## dachsundmom

harri, can you overlay your charts so we can compare last cycle to this one? Just have FF overlay them at the start of the cycle instead of ovulation day....TIA.


----------



## prettynpink29

Dmom- LOL!!! I know they are horrible rite?? Yea, of course I have more tests!!! You name a brand, and I have it! LOL

Icca- I will keep testing everyday and post pics till/if af shows up!!

I will do an IC later, then maybe a FRER in the morning??


----------



## MrsStutler

Wooo! It's like eggypalooza up in here!:happydance: Opks AND temps are all looking pretty good!


----------



## dachsundmom

PNP, you have to piss on something now...even your front lawn would be ok.

But you cannot give us a maybe shadow and expect that we will wait!

Start dipping more than one type of test at a time so we can compare!

This is a rule of the thread, LOL. You are new, I will excuse you this one time only!


----------



## harri

I've selected chart overlay but excluded last cycle as I didn't ov xx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri, you have to ask it to select the current chart to...take out the OV selection and it should overlay it from the beginning of the cycle.


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> PNP, you have to piss on something now...even your front lawn would be ok.
> 
> But you cannot give us a maybe shadow and expect that we will wait!
> 
> Start dipping more than one type of test at a time so we can compare!
> 
> This is a rule of the thread, LOL. You are new, I will excuse you this one time only!



LOL!!! Yes Mama!!!! I didn't know the rules!!:dohh: I have 1 FRER, but want to save it for FMU.. Then all I have is ICs, answer and digitals... I know it is way to early for digtals.. I will do the IC and post a pic!!!:)


----------



## harri

Wow now that's a messy graph lol xx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri, it's messy, but I like it! This cycle looks completely different and your temps are showing me a pattern.


----------



## prettynpink29

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.............

evaps??
 



Attached Files:







pic4.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 8









pic5.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 4









pic1.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dachsundmom

If those pics are within the time limit, that is no evap!!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

the bottom one is the dollar store one that I posted earlier, it is past the time limit now.. The IC I just took.

I think its easier for me to think they are evaps, then get my hopes up :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







pic6.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 4









pic7.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## harri

Lol it's not telling me anything :) :rofl: x


----------



## harri

Wow I can see a line on my tiny phone! X


----------



## prettynpink29

you can!!! LOL

I guess I am skeptical because with both my chemicals I got these same exact lines... I just want a big fat thick PINK line already!!!!


----------



## harri

Hopefully you'll get a stronger line tomorrow. I'll log on my laptop later for a closer look. I have my fx'd for you xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

For 10DPO it's a good line!


----------



## prettynpink29

lol! i guess I am just waiting for that "no guessing, no squinting, no holding it up to the light, no kind of see the line, maybe its pink, BIG FAT YOUR PREGNANT LINE!" "haha: isn't everyone:)


----------



## Icca19

I can see it too ! (On my phone)


----------



## MrsStutler

Pink, I can see them, even better if I tilt my laptop screen to make the colors show better! My IC ones were like that at first! Looking back at the pictures I still have a really hard time seeing the line! Oh I have my F'xd!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

yey pink i see it too :happydance: ooooo how exciting ladies its all happening up in here lol


----------



## waiting2c

Morning everyone! Wow, so much going on in here at the moment! Eggys and potential BFPs..... 

I am hoping im in the eggy cart... did an OPK yesterday, not blank anymore but not positive either, second line half as dark as first... hoping that is a good sign. Having some wicked cramps this morning that I am also hoping is a sign as this would put O day earlier than the past few months! will do another OPK this arvo...


----------



## dachsundmom

Our August stats were awful...we NEED September girls!


----------



## MrsStutler

Just thought I would share the bump picture, I have been having a lot of round ligament pain today and I think the bump is really starting to take on shape. My poor belly rings days are numbered:happydance: I put it up in the 2nd Tri bump pics too but if you don't stalk over there here it is
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0410.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## waiting2c

Awwww that is a cute bump pic Mrs S!!!

I am really feeling in pain today, I dont normally get Ovulation pain, do you think that is what it could be or should I be concerned? Its worse cramps than I get for period cramps, it is localised on the left hand side but has been present for a few hours now.... ??


----------



## dachsundmom

It sounds like ovulation and I wouldn't worry too much; unless the pain becomes unbearable.


----------



## prettynpink29

like my "defective" freakin test!!! The line is not even in the rite spot and looks smudged:growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Icca19

Well I just got home from dinner with the family. We went had had wings with my bro and sis in law and there 2 kids. She told me before we left for dinner (showed me her test she took when she got home from work) it was a FRER and a def + . She's 10DPO and the line was there . She said it showed up right away.
:cry: I cried the whole way home from dinner. Poor DH, he being so supportive but I can't help but be upset
My sister is prego 8months
My best friend of 12years is pergo 4 months 
And now my sis in law (the only person I talk to IRL that wasnt prego is (her 2nd cycle ttc)

I just want to crawl into a hole and cry :cry: why can't this happen for me??


----------



## Icca19

If this next soy cycle doesn't work I'm going to have to call it quits for awhile
Its too hard right now to deal with


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Icca...:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

PNP, that test is crap! :cry:


----------



## Icca19

Pink, did you test again?

Thanks Dmom :hugs: I'm going to be emotional this cycle. I didn't even O, I have no hope.


----------



## Icca19

Nut I am keeping my faith. Its all in the Lords hands now....always has been


----------



## prettynpink29

MrsStutler- CUTE BUMP!!!!!! :) 

Icca- I am so sorry too:( :hugs: This is why I chose not to go on facebook anymore! I couldn&#8217;t stand seeing all these girls getting pregnant by &#8220;accident&#8221; or with there 3rd/4th children, and I can&#8217;t just have one!! Life is sooooo unfair sometimes!! :hugs:
I just did a test, it is on the page before this one.

Dmom- I know, what a crappy test!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, as long as your cycles are, you aren't out by any stretch at all; you could very well be having a late OV. Your physical signs look really good, the tests just aren't telling us what we want to see.:hugs:

Please don't make any decisions based on how you feel right now, if you want to take a break after this cycle, well then we have your back and will be here for you one way or the other; I promise. :flower:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: thank you 

Lol I know no matter what happens (even if I say I'm taking a break) TTC will ALWAYS be there in the back of my head.
B&B keeps me content, its the people IRL I can't deal with. And I feel like a horrible person for beong upset over such a thing. I am happy for everyone of them! 
:cry: but I am so sad


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Are you doing a FMU?


----------



## dachsundmom

To be honest, I'd be more concerned about you if you weren't a little sad; as weird as that sounds, LOL.:wacko:


----------



## Icca19

:rofl: yes exxactly, this is natural
Its almost like th greving process lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Icca, is the FMU question for me?? LOL

If so, then yes, I will be doing one the the morning... What brand do you guys thing I should do?? I am thinking FRER, but seen a lot of evaps on those too lately:(


----------



## Icca19

Go with the FRER
And lol yes ot was for you


----------



## waiting2c

Awwww Icca! :hugs: really sorry to hear you are upset, fully understand why you are. Its not fair!


----------



## waiting2c

Im just going to go pee on an OPK - might need to post it for opinions depending on what it looks like


----------



## prettynpink29

Alright:) I will do a FRER.. But not gonna expect much. lol then I won't be so disappointed. 

O yea, doctor called me today. Told me him and my endo specialist talked and think that I have PCOS also!:( I never get a break I tell you:cry: He wants to see me before I take my next round of clomid. So I have an appt next week on weds.. He said if I still haven't gotten a bfp or af, he would order a blood hcg tests.. 
Anyone else so sick of doctors? I don't want to be poked anymore!


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> I don't want to be poked anymore!

If you don't want to be poked, how are you getting knocked up? :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
thanks for giving me a good laugh Dmom!!!!!!
That is one poke that I enjoy :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Okay girls - is this positive or still approaching positive??
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dachsundmom

That's about half positive.


----------



## waiting2c

so you think prob another day or so before actual positive?


----------



## waiting2c

and do you think I should continue with every second night, or bump it up to every night for a few days?


----------



## dachsundmom

If that were my test I'd say 2 days.


----------



## harri

Good Morning Ladies! How are we all today?

It's Friday! :happydance:

My opk isn't darker this morning but I guess this afternoonay get darker!
I'm still getting lots of twinges and cramps so I thnk my eggs are still growing lol x


----------



## Icca19

Good morning.....so far 
My sis in law is going to be sending me a pic of her fmu HPT and I'm sure my morning will go south after that :-( 
I don't even have the urge to test anymore, its too depressing


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

Just think Icca - you could be joining her in 2 weeks!!! Xxx


----------



## Icca19

One more day of high temps and I will!

Lol its 630am and I already broke down and opked! It looks like its getting darker
Def a good sign but longer cycle this cycle though

Did you opk harri?
Ill send you a pic of mine


----------



## dachsundmom




----------



## Icca19

:happydance: looks like there's going to be acouple of us in the tww !


----------



## dachsundmom

About damn time! Lol


----------



## harri

Yay dmom!!! You were right when you said Friday :)

Icca's Opk https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/a41f16bf.jpg

My opk is exactly the same. x


----------



## Icca19

I changed my ticker to 37 days instead of 35, its prob going to be a longer cycle than that though lol

Oh and just talked with SIL. She def prego (todays FMU confirmed it) she making a drs appoint

I need to call my dr, this is BS!! I need fixed!


----------



## Icca19

Hey why didn't my ticker work??


----------



## Icca19

So Harri when do you think you'll O??
Over the weekend is my guess or shortly after


----------



## harri

I'm thinking I will probably ov in a week or not at all lol xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, your ticker worked and that is a fab test!


----------



## wanabeamama

yey good opk icca now get bd'ing woohoo
looks like a buisy tww ahead for a few of you :happydance:


----------



## harri

How are you doing Laura? :hugs: xx


----------



## Icca19

Do you think its a pos?? I'm going to test later on and see what it looks like then.
So do you girls think I should plug it into my chart?? Would it mess with my chart with my temps and what not?


----------



## wanabeamama

im ok thanks harri just having alot of pain on the left same old crap again,
how are you?? Any eggy yet?? X


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Laura!

harri...you WILL ovulate! I decree it! LOL

Icca, I think that I would call it positive; you can adjust later if need be.


----------



## wanabeamama

heyyyyy dddddmmmmmoooommm how you doin?


----------



## Icca19

Hold the phone! ! Are we all fertile right now???


----------



## Icca19

:rofl: idk how many of you know that expression,h it might be something more common in the states lol


----------



## dachsundmom

It is looking like all of the original group is fertile or on the verge, lol.

Since Grace and I are pretty close to the same schedule, she is probably in the fertile period too!

Laura...I'm still waiting for a confirmed OV.


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> im ok thanks harri just having alot of pain on the left same old crap again,
> how are you?? Any eggy yet?? X

:hugs: :hugs: I hope some good comes out of your appointment next week. It doesn't seem fair that you're constantly in pain :hugs: 

No sign yet but I'm staying hopeful! :)


----------



## harri

Woohoo I better not let the side down and not ov! I've just told my ovaries to get a move on!! :rofl: x


----------



## prettynpink29

they are all BFN this morning... :shrug: 
those must have been evaps yesterday, I guess I am out.
why is my temp still climbing if AF is coming though??
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 4









pic2.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 4









pic3.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## prettynpink29

:happydance: :happydance:
catch those eggys girls!!!!! :sex: :sex:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: you're not out yet pink!

Desperate for a wee but trying to hold out for half an hour when I get home from work and can pee on an opk :) x


----------



## harri

:loo: :wacko:

NEED THE LOO!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> :loo: :wacko:
> 
> NEED THE LOO!!!!!

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Girls :hugs:
I just don't feel like AF is coming at all... But I guess she will be late?? Very confused by my temps.. aghhhhhhhhhhhhh! TTC officially is not fun anymore! It sucks!!


----------



## prettynpink29

so I took another one with SMU.. This is the famous dollar store evap, rite?? These tests are shit!
 



Attached Files:







pic3.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 4









pic1.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 3









pic2.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## harri

Well there was no point rushing home, my pee was practically clear! Erghh!!! X


----------



## harri

Is it within the timeframe in this pic? X


----------



## harri

Your chart looks good! Xx


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: sorry your pee was clear!:)


Yep, it is within the time frame, but it doesn't look pink to me at all.. 
Thanks, I am not sure what is going on with my chart... I wish my temps would drop already if AF is coming.


----------



## Icca19

:rofl: I'm POAS also, I couldn't wait
My opks are looking good, that second line just pops right up now! 

Harri what did yours look like?

:hugs: sorry pink, you so still totally in!

:hugs: I hope you feel better wannabe


----------



## harri

Barely even there :( oh well xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

PNP, not to say you're out, but I sometimes don't get the temp drop until I start AF.


----------



## prettynpink29

really? Until like the day you actually start bleeding? crazy!! 

If I was pregnant, I would surely see some kind of line by now, rite?? My LP on soy was 11-12 days and on clomid was 17 days! But both of those cycles I had chemicals.. So not sure what to expect this cycle.. And the soy cycle I had abnormal bleeding, but if I had to "guesstimate" how long of a cycle it was, probably around 32 days.. Clomid cycle was 33days.. Tomorrow will be cd33 for me :shrug: Who knows!


----------



## dachsundmom

PNP, I hate playing the guessing game, but if you didn't implant until 10DPO, it's still game on...but, if you have another long LP, it makes perfect sense that your temps would still be high.


----------



## Icca19

i agree with Dmom.
maybe you need a day or two more


----------



## MrsStutler

I have no idea what's going on but I'm sending hugs out to ya PNP:hugs::hugs::hugs: Still keeping my fingers crossed that it's a shy BFP!


It is a holiday weekend for us and since my town is a "party/vacation hot spot" our entire town is super busy and there a a ton of people in town but I swear...:bike:I'm going to start trying to run people over if I have to go into town again. They are all unbelievably inconsiderate and rude, I am so happy I don't live in a big city at times like this. Uhg, I feel better now. I'm going to curl up with my book and enjoy staying indoors in the air conditioning and away from people! I'm such a hermit:wacko:


----------



## mammag

Hello ladies!!! Sorry it has been so long, I have been trying to stay in the background so I don't get completely obsessed. It's super cool we're all ovulating! Lol. I think I'm getting mine super early after Soy, Having definite right side O pains and blood tinged EWCM. I didn't take an OPK yesterday though, who would think to take one that early, so I don't know if it would have been positive, but it's negative today. 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0099.jpg


----------



## mammag

That was with very diluted urine though, had lots of coffee this morning, never expected O pains and a ton of blood tinged EWCM, so didn't think I'd need to be peeing on anything!


----------



## dachsundmom

Tomorrow is OV day.

Hi Kayla!


----------



## Icca19

Mammag how exciting your ovulating too....or did...or are about to lol! 
We all need to swear not to symptom spot lol with all of us Oing there's no one that's not in the game to keep us in check lol
Where's all the prego ladies at, were going to need you :rofl:


----------



## harri

My husband went to watch the football with his work mates and I picked him up 5 hours later - he's so drunk! I can't have a conversation with him. 

I'll kick his ass if he's spiked his swimmers :haha: xxx


----------



## MrsStutler

harri said:


> My husband went to watch the football with his work mates and I picked him up 5 hours later - he's so drunk! I can't have a conversation with him.
> 
> I'll kick his ass if he's spiked his swimmers :haha: xxx

Ya never know- it might help! :haha:We conceived under the influence of some wine and beer:winkwink:


----------



## Icca19

They say that's how it happens! Lol


----------



## MrsStutler

Yup! I swear we got pregnant because on our way up to that getaway was when I got the negative results call so I assumed it was all over and just said "F it lets have fun" I had a couple glasses of wine and hubby had his favorite beers....then Voila!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey girls  pretty sure got a + opk today yay!!!


----------



## mammag

Let's see it waiting!!


----------



## Icca19

WSS!


----------



## dachsundmom

I will remind you girls that I got DD drunk and on the pill, lol


----------



## waiting2c

Sorry I've been out. Will upload in a bit


----------



## waiting2c

ok so now i see it on the big screen it might be nearly positive but not quite.
 



Attached Files:







051.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mammag

I'd call that positive! That's about as close as those get. Yay!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

YAY!!!! everyone is ovulating!!! How did all of you get so lucky to be on the same cycle!! Is this normal for all of you to be the exact same? LOL 
You could all be due around the same time!!!! CRAZY EXCITING!:):)


----------



## waiting2c

I have not been on the same cycle before, just so happens that it has lined up this time round!! Will be DTD as soon as we get home this evening (have family event thingy on)

Awesome! Has everyone else been DTD lots?


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay for the positive OPK!

Grace and I have been on the same schedule from the beginning; it's freaky weird.

Even when we've had screwed up cycles or medicated ones, we end up on pretty much the same dates, LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

My BD timing is on my FF chart. LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

Is anyone else awake?? Is is only 8pm here LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL I didn't "refresh" the computer before I posted that question!

It is crazy how close all of you are this cycle! It has to be good luck:)


----------



## harri

Arghhh not even a second line on my opk!!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

morning ladies harri you will ovulate :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

harri...you WILL get a positive OPK!

How are you Laura?


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls! Good morning! 
How is everyone doing today?

:happydance: I got my crosshairs today!


----------



## dachsundmom

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Icca, I should have mine tomorrow, so I think we'll be in the wait together!


----------



## Icca19

Let the waiting games begin!


----------



## dachsundmom

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## Icca19

:rofl: I was just thinking my boobs are a little sore!


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh God, so soon! Lol


----------



## mammag

Yay for crosshairs Icca!! My temp was high this morning, 97.8, CM is back to creamy also, so thinking I probably ovulated yesterday, but not going to make that definite until I've taken a couple more temps, cuz you never know, here is my OPK from just now. 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0103.jpg


----------



## harri

Yay Icca, Dmom and Mammag! Looks like you've all Ov'd!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

OK so I think I will Ov soon! I had to run to the loo because I thought I had come on my period but it was in fact the most EWCM I've ever had and we haven't bd'd since Wednesday so can't be man juice! Lol and yesterday I just had watery cm! 

I am also really horny :rofl:

Xxx


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: its going to be a good weekend!


----------



## dachsundmom

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## mammag

And another
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0105.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Icca19

That looks like another + to me!


----------



## harri

Wow Mammag that ones darker than earlier xx


----------



## mammag

IKR? I'm so confused :wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

yey for the eggs lol :happydance: surly at least 1 bfp has to come this cycle come on girls.


----------



## harri

I FINALLY HAVE A SECOND LINE! 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/7183db45.jpg

Now to get a positive .....

:happydance:


----------



## harri

Another for good measure lol

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/5b9e926b.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Woo hoo!!!!!!


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

hey girls! Just wanted to pop in and say :hi: 

Congrats to everyone on there +opks!!!:)

today is cd33 for me and 12dpo.. I still have no bleeding or AF symptoms at all :shrug: The only different thing I notice is my nipples are supper sensitive, which happens to me around ovulation, not AF, kind of weird.. But I have not taken anymore tests. Just going to wait till I go to the doctors on wed and ask for one if I still have no AF (that will make me cd37 and way late). 

good luck to everyone!! catch all those eggys:happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Thanks pink
:dust: 
Good luck to you too! I hope you get your BFP! No af signs are a good sign!


----------



## harri

Good luck pink  

Xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

good luck pink FINGERS CROSSED X
harri have done another opk yet?


----------



## Icca19

Good morning ! 
Well ladies I'm offically confused. I took all my opks off my chart so it didn't mess it because I wasn't thrilled with my opks, the weren't a def +. 
So looking at my temps I already Oed, got crosshairs yesterday! Yey!
But this mornings opk was no doubt about it+. The test line poopped up before the control line!
And now idk wtf to think
OH! And today my boobs fdull blown hurt, no questions about that either! Last cycle my boobs hurt from the day my opk went + to the day AF arrived.

Wannabe how you feeling today?

Pink where you at with a new pic for us?!


----------



## wanabeamama

icca that really is confusing are all your temps "real" temps? how strange what happens if you put a pos opk in for today?

do you have a pic


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good Morning ladies!!!! Hope everyone is having a great day! Been busy busy here! All is good here and I am starting to feel a little better. Still have the allergy issues but they seem to be subsiding. I have my next appointment Tuesday. Will update then as well. Miss talking to you guys everyday but I get up around 5 a.m. and get the kids ready for school and by the time we get home and then homework, dinner and getting ready for the next day I am exhausted!


----------



## Icca19

:hi: USAwife! Glad to hear your feeling better!

Wannabe idk what ff will do, ill have to check and see now lol
Umm I can't upload a pic but I can send you one if you give me an address to send one to!


----------



## wanabeamama

MMMEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRR hellooo missed ya :hi:
sorry your sufering with allergies :(


----------



## wanabeamama

icca you can send it to [email protected] :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning! I am officially in the TWW again.:growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

dmom why te sad face????


----------



## Icca19

Yeah Dmom why the sad face?:hugs:

Oh the pic has been sent!


----------



## wanabeamama

ok ill go get it :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Is that better? LOL

I just hate the TWW.


----------



## wanabeamama

wow icca it really is positive:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







iccas opk.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wanabeamama

im not having a tww this month lol


----------



## Icca19

Lol there's no questions about that test! 
Idk what to think now
I adjusted my chart on ff, should I have?
Idk what's more reliable, the tests or the temps
Id say the temps....maybe. I'm going to test again later too lol


----------



## Icca19

What are you going to have? Lol a 14 day waiting period! :rofl:


----------



## harri

Hey! 

Icca I'm really confused with your opks! I hope you are in the tww.
Dmom - yay for the tww even though you don't like it lol!

My opk is still the same and it's DOING MY HEAD IN! I'd literally kill to be in the TWW right now! X
x


----------



## dachsundmom

harri, I am sorry. I never should have complained about being in the TWW.:hugs::hugs:

Please forgive me.:flower:

Icca, I prefer to rely on the temps over the tests.

Laura...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

Shut up lol :rofl: when I'm in the TWW I HATE IT lol!! I feel your pain :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Here's my OPK

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/fd737791.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

It still has a line; that's good!


----------



## Icca19

Lol don't we all hate the tww

Ok then I think I'm going to adjust my chart again and just sit back and wait

:rofl: I'm so confused as to what's going on with myself I just took an HPT!


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> What are you going to have? Lol a 14 day waiting period! :rofl:

well im not opk'ing or temping so i wont actually know where i am exactly i just feel like its all got a bit much with the hospital visits and tests and then obsessing at home too with tests and temping so im going to see what happens at the hospital tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Icca19

Ioh I see. Well your cycles are pretty normal so you have a round about guess right?


----------



## wanabeamama

well for the last month ive had spotting almost every day with only 2 days of bleeding so i have no idea were i am at the minuit :(


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: that sucks
Do you think taking those bcp contributed to it?


----------



## dachsundmom

Wanabe and Icca...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Icca, I really do think you already ovulated.:thumbup:


----------



## harri

Icca your chart is too good for you not to have ov'd :)
Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> :hugs: that sucks
> Do you think taking those bcp contributed to it?

i started spotting a week before i started taking the bcp :( it started the day i whent for an ultrasound at 4dpo and it was pink for a few days then whent brown and some days a little red so idk whats going on in there :(


----------



## dachsundmom

God Laura, this just sucks for you. I am so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
Aww that sounds horrible, I'm so sorry you have to go through all this

Ummmm idk my OPK I just took (I couldn't resist lol) was darker than the one from this morning!
My boobs hurt and I have a horrible pain in my right side.
Could I have Oed twice?


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, the only thing is, if today is your OV temp drop, your coverline is going to be very high; that's the only thing that leads me to believe you have already ovulated.


----------



## harri

:hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope things get better soon wannabe xxx

Icca - that's odd, is it like Ov pain? I would bd just in case!!! Xxx


----------



## Icca19

:rofl: oh were BDing , believe that lol
Yeah I never thought about the whole cover line thing.....hummm
Yeah it def feels like O time....or it could ne a cyst, I haven't had a cyst since we started ttc. 
I'm WAY over due for one. Which means I'm going to have a 40days cycle or longer


----------



## prettynpink29

hey girls,
how is everyone today? I didn't read through all of the pages, but I did see a lot of positive opk picture!!!:):) YAY! 

So who is officially in the 2ww??

wannabe- I am so sorry :hugs: I know exactly how you feel. I bleed continuously for 4 months after coming off of BCP. I eventually had a HSC to try and stop the bleeding and my doctor found an endometrium polyp on my lining. Once he removed that and cleaned everything out, the bleeding and spotting stopped almost instantly. He said it is common in woman with endo. I really hope you feel better soon:hugs::hugs:

I still haven't tested again girls:) I am rather proud of myself. Still no AF or any feeling that she is coming:shrug: I went to take my temp this morning and the thermometer died:( boo! So have no clue if it dropped or not :shrug: Just gonna wait it out till my appt on wed!

Can anyone recommend a good thermometer?? I was using walmart brand, but would like to try something else.


----------



## Icca19

Hey there pink! :hi:
Kudos to you for not testing! I'm so proud of you! 
I have no clue what brand would be better, I just have a cheap drug store one lol


----------



## prettynpink29

hi Icca!!!

thanks! I am rather proud of myself:) The last time I tested was 11dpo and today I am 13dpo. So I guess there is still a chance.. I am officially late as of today (compared to my last cycle, but that was with clomid) so who knows! :shrug:

How are you? I see that there is some confusion about your O day?:)


----------



## dachsundmom

I use the Walmart brand one and I have the BD brand that light up; guess what? I like the Walmart one better, lol.


----------



## Icca19

I'm doing good, except for the pain in my right side migrating to my back. I'm thinking I might have a cyst :-( 

I'm going to try and be like you this cycle! No testing until AF is due! 
And at this rate idk what DPO I am lol

Oh I sure hope no AF so far turns out to be not at all! 
:dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, would you get x-hairs with a cyst?


----------



## Icca19

Idk lol good question, I was thinking the same thing. But I haven't had a cyst since we've been ttc (since march) I'm about due for a cyst, I used to get one almost every month, its actually a little weird for me to go this long without one lol but that's a good thing! My periods are for the most part regular now
I'm wondering if having a cyst is good ? Wouldn't the fluid from the cyst be producing progesterone?(if I ovulated) 
If its a cyst from a follicle that never matured than I would have to guess not


----------



## Icca19

Oh! I just did another opk and its still super dark....for the record lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, you need Dr. Google, lol


----------



## Icca19

:rofl: I'm already on it!


----------



## dachsundmom

Keep us posted, lol


----------



## waiting2c

Hey everyone!! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekends over there!!

Query for you Dmom (you are what I consider the yoda of charting ) - I am pretty sure I have o'd now, but didnt see it show properly in my chart. I was not feeling myself yesterday, had a real off day and I think my temp is too high, should I discard it and just pick up again from today?


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you did on Saturday; throw a dummy temp in for tomorrow and see if you get x-hairs.


----------



## waiting2c

Ooooh good idea, I did it and it did give me crosshairs.

I wasnt as prepared as I would have liked for it to have been Sat, I was working on the idea of sun/mon but hopefully ive done enough.


----------



## dachsundmom

If you got your x-hairs, I wouldn't discard anything now; see what the morning temp is and then decide.


----------



## Icca19

I agree with Saturday too
Doesn't it suck waiting for your temps to go up and stay up? Lol its not something that can just be confirmed by peeing on it lol it has to keep up there for 3 terribly long days
Ah, I feel like I got to start all over again now lol 

Oh! And from what I read, you can ovulate twice in one cycle but its wthin a 24 hr time span.
Like each ovary produces a mature egg at the same time. One will release one and the other will follow shorty there after. 
That's all I got

I don't think I doubled up this month. I think I'm ovulating now and that ill just have to waite and see


----------



## waiting2c

Ok cool - will do. Thanks for that! Am quite excited.... this will be my first cycle where I know i ovulated, know how much BDing I got in round then, know when I expect AF to show etc, I wish I had done OPKs and temping earlier on, I have learnt so much more these past two months.


----------



## waiting2c

Sorry - another question .... does everyone else get the really inappropriate advertising in the top of the screen? Today mine is giving me a massive box ad about infertility and how I should up on why Ill never get pregnant.... I think that ad on here is so wrong. Actually quite upsetting having to plastered here.


----------



## Icca19

Idk I'm on my phone and it doesn't show it for me


----------



## dachsundmom

I use an Ad block extension that gets rid of all ads.


----------



## prettynpink29

I caved:dohh::dohh:
It is all OHs fault!!! He didn't know that I took the other tests at 10dpo:dohh:
He all the sudden realized that I wasn't on my period and he remembers specifically last month me starting on the 2nd LOL! 
So he made me test... And this is what I got... He sees the line.. It is thick and looks pink, but just don't trust these tests..
 



Attached Files:







pic3.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 6









pic4.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## prettynpink29

OH found a battery for my thermometer. I know that it does not count being that I didn't get to take it this morning. But I have been laying in bed most of the day with a horrible headache, so thought I would take it anyways.. 98.48... Still high!


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you have another brand?


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL!! I knew you would say that! 
OH picked that brand out of the drawer:dohh: 
yep, I still have more brands.. But I didn't really want to take this one to begin with, just did it for him. Then I just posted it for fun.


----------



## dachsundmom

Every test I see from the Dollar Tree has some sort of line, lol.

I need to Google what a BFP on those tests is supposed to look like, so I can compare.


----------



## prettynpink29

yes, I have seen a lot of dollar store tests with lines on them also. But from what I have seen, they are usually thin and grey. Mine is thick and has some color.. But who knows :shrug: 
I was on the toilet when OH handed it to me:haha: 
Plus, he said he chose that one so he could put the drops on the test!! LOL and he did!!! :haha: 
Didn't know at first if I was grossed out by it or thought it was sweet that he wanted to be a part of it! LOL :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Icca, would you get x-hairs with a cyst?

i do :/


----------



## wanabeamama

ok im off to the hospital again now to see about the endo and cyst im scared that he might wana poke m up the bum too cos of the bum bleeding :( ugh dont like it wahhhhh
prettypink i sure hope its your month fx


----------



## harri

Good luck wannabe I hope it goes OK! I'll be keeping my fx'd for you xx


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Icca, would you get x-hairs with a cyst?

i do :/


----------



## Icca19

Good morning girls how is everyone doing?

:hugs: good luck wannabe!


----------



## harri

Hey Icca

I'm good thanks, how are you? 

How's the TWW treating you? X


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd Laura!


----------



## harri

Love your new avatar dmom!!!!


----------



## Icca19

Well todays (fmu) opk was still super dark so idk what to think, more than likely I'm in the tww so that's good but I still wish I knew what day lol
DH and I DTD this am (just to be safe) and half way through it I started crampinmg really bad (that never happens) so I'm a little weirded out. Poor DH, he knew I was uncomfortable and in a little pian but he also knew how bad I wanted to DTD this morning (because of these wacky opks) so we continued to finish the deed. And now I'm out of commission for the morning lol

How was your OPK this morning Harri?! They getting any darker?


----------



## harri

Your chart looks good, I think you're 3dpo!! :)

My opk:

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/8ec46837.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

what a load of shit i just feel like im going backwards, i didnt get to see Dr Aziz the specialist that treated me before instead i got a woman who had NO IDEA what she was talking about and hadnt read a single note about me, 
she asked why i was there i told her i have a cyst and alot of endo pain she said "who told you you have a cyst?" i told her i had an ultrasound a few weeks ago and she said "no it was in october when they found a cyst" WTF???????? i told her no i had that cyst removed in feb and now i have another one can you please read the notes as this is very important to me as i am ttc,
so when she found the notes did an internal and really hurt me and said she is sending me for an ultrasound and then took a blood test to see if i have endo ughhh she really doesnt listen :( so she told me that the treatment would be meds for 6 months to stop my periods and i need to go on birth controll :cry: :cry: did she not hear me I WANT A F$*& BABY! i dont want to inject myself every day for 6 months i broke down in the docs office and the nurse asked what was wrong and the dumb ass doc said oh shes just scared!!!! no actually i feel like im going backwards i want a child more than you can imagine and its only 6 months since my last treatment and now im back at square 1 why cant they just do a lap and get it over with?
sory for the rant ladies it just really got to me today i just did an opk and it was smiley but i feel there is no point :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

WTF Laura! Why is it so hard for you to see your doctor?


----------



## dachsundmom

Can you pay to go private or is that very expensive?


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: that's terrible hon, I'm so sorry you had /have to go through all this


----------



## wanabeamama

it is very very expensive to go private £200 per consultation oh suggested that if we do need IVF then he will pay private but at the minuit im having so many appointments and tests and so on it would just cost sooo much, ive never had a problem seeing him before just the last visit :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Can you call and request an appointment with him?


----------



## wanabeamama

i already did but when i got there he was running behind and because my file said first referal it was given to someone else even tho it had his name on it :( i just hop i get to see him when i go back in 6 weeks.


----------



## prettynpink29

Just wanted to let everyone know that I have been admitted to the hospital. I feel like I am never going to get a break and I am never going to have a baby. I feel defeated and like giving up at this very moment, I just can't take it anymore. I want everything taken out of me!!!! I started bleeding at about 12am last night and it came with the worst pain that I have felt in a very long time. After about 2 hours I had a high fever, was passing out and throwing up and OH got scared and made me go to the ER. I don't remember much, but the pain is still pretty bad this morning even with IVs and pain meds. They paged my doctor and he came rite in and is running tests (bloods, tissue sample and ultrasound) to make sure I didn't have another miscarriage. All I feel like doing is crawling up in a ball and :cry: :cry: :cry: 
I think this is the end for me :cry:


----------



## prettynpink29

it is hard to see everything on my phone, but I am so sorry wanabe :hugs: :hugs: sounds like you are having a hard time also:cry:


----------



## mammag

Shit PNP, I'm so sorry :hugs: I hope you feel better soon :cry:


----------



## harri

PNP I'm so sorry, I hope You feel better soon and the doc helps.... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Ohugs: I hope you both feel better soon


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: I hope you both feel better soon


----------



## harri

Wannabe I'm so sorry you're going through this :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: it really isn't fair! :cry: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

oh no pretty pink im soooo sory i hope everything is ok,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dmom you made me go buy melon, mmmmm its yummy


----------



## dachsundmom

You're the third woman today to tell me she went and bought a melon, lol


----------



## waiting2c

Oh my gosh, so sorry to hear that Pink :hugs:

Wanabe - Really sorry your doctors appt sucked so badly, I hope you get to see your regular doctor soon and get the answers you deserve!


----------



## wanabeamama

omg i just looked at the cost for private laproscopy
£200 - consultation
£750- to remove ovarian cyst
£750 - to remove endometriosis
£300 - for anashetic 
£60 - ultrasound
total £2060 $3319


----------



## harri

Oh my god that's outrageous!!!
I am stunned! X


----------



## dachsundmom

For the States, that's probably not bad bc an ultrasound alone runs about $225

It's sad how expensive all of this stuff is....


----------



## wanabeamama

yeah it sucks :( 
i beem reading up on the meds she wants me to take it put you into a false menapourse deepens your voice grow facial hair have hot sweats and gain wait and it says after stopping the meds fertility may return within 6 months wtf i will be a fat, sweaty old man and no chance of pregnancy for at least another year rom now i refuse to take male hormones :(


----------



## harri

I would refuse to take them too!! :hugs: x


----------



## dachsundmom

Is it a form of testosterone?


----------



## wanabeamama

its called Danzanol i think its a testosterone replica :(


----------



## Icca19

Whhat? I wouldn't take it either! 
Maybe if the dr listened to you she (or he) wouldn't be wanting to put you on it


----------



## waiting2c

I wouldnt want to take it either. Sounds awful. :hugs: Can you get a second opinion before doing anything??

Dmom - My chart still looks whack today, temp is back to coverline? I dont know if I have Ovulated or not now!


----------



## dachsundmom

FF wouldn't have given you x-hairs if it didn't think you ovulated. A drop that early in the LP is ok; if you look at my chart, I have one as well. 

FF even moved my OV day this morning from CD10 to CD11.


----------



## waiting2c

thanks so much!! I honestly can never express how much it means to me to have you girls around. I love reading up on here. 

Oh yeah, I meant to tell you Dmom - I dreamt about you over the weekend, and that I was reading up on here about how you got your BFP and was so excited I was telling everyone at work (dont ask me why I would tell them, it made zero sense to me).


----------



## dachsundmom

From your mouth, to God's ears, lol!


----------



## prettynpink29

thank you girls!!!!
all your kind words mean so much:hugs:
got back most of my test results and I did not have another chemical or miscarriage!:) I feel quite relieved and happy with those results. I mean it sucks that I am not pregnant, another cycle, but glad I didn't loose another precious baby also. It looks like I am just having a really heavy period probably because of the endo. And I have a really bad kidney infection, which is what they think has caused the fever and vomiting. I guess i must of had a bladder infection this last week and it went up to my kidneys. Sucks, but glad we caught it all before it did any real damage. I will remain in the hospital tonight also with antibiotics threw IV but will hopefully be able to go home tomorrow!:) I miss my bed and my doggies:( 

wanabe- I just wanted to say that I took a hormone similar to that called Depo Lupron, rite after my very first surgery (at age 18). And it was the most horrible experience for me! I had 1 shot every 3 months for 6 months and it was CRAP! The shots I was given don't cause the male hormone side effects, but I had everything relating to menopause and for me, it didn't help the pain or prevent the endo from growing anyways. I think you are making the rite decision by not doing them because you are TTC, that really makes no sense to me why that doctor would even recommend those!!! Those shots are meant to "preserve" your infertility (until you are ready to try) and give your body time to heal after surgery by having no period.. Stupid doctor!!! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

PNP!!! Glad to hear it! This explains your higher temps.

Lupron is what my doc would use to suppress OV should we go for IUI/IVF.


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Dmom! Yes, that probably explains my higher temps. My temp when I got to the hospital last night was 104!! So its like everything hit my body hard within 24 hours. 

really? How would he use Lupron to suppress OV?? How does that work?


----------



## dachsundmom

Lupron stops your body from ovulating at the wrong time...used to time the procedure.

Then you are taken off of it, allowed to OV, and some sort of trigger, like Ovidrel is used when your follies mature.


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: pink glad to hear it sounds likne your doing better!


----------



## wanabeamama

pink im so glad that your results put your mind at reat, you were feeling sick a few days ago too, :hugs: take it easy hope you are feeling better soon x


----------



## prettynpink29

Dmom- I have never heard of using Lupron for IUI/IVF! Very interesting!

Icca- Thank you! Yes, I am finally starting to feel a little better and was able to eat a little. Just sick of hospitals!

Wanabe- Thanks:) Yea, I wonder if the way I felt a couple of days ago had to do with the bladder infection.. I am thinking it must have! Just weird that it didnt hurt to pee:shrug: 

My doctor still wants to see me on Wed to discuss out next step in TTC.. I feel very torn on what to do next What do you girls think?? Doctor mention meds, trigger and IUI.. The IUI part scares OH.. He would rather keep trying naturally.. I just dont know what to do or how I feel anymore:cry: We have officially past the 6 month mark.. And I am only 21 and Oh is only 24:cry:


----------



## Icca19

I just passed the 6 month mark too pink :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

did you? I am sorry Icca:hugs: It sucks, it hit me hard today!


----------



## amommy

wow pink, glad you caught the kidney infection, and hope you will be feeling better soon.. 

They use lupron to suppress your bodies own hormones that cause ovulation and instead they artificially stimulate you with meds, then like Dmom said they trigger since your own hormones are suppressed.. you are also on estrogen, days 3- AF and progesterone from confirmed O to AF .. its basically that the meds are doing the work of your hormones instead!


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks amommy! Yes, I am glad they caught it too.. Just wish I would have gone to the doctor last week when I wasn't feel well.. But I was hoping it was BFP symptoms, LOL! The 2ww can play some tricks on a girls mind:) 

have you tried the lupron and all that before?


----------



## dachsundmom

PNP, what is your clinic's protocol for IUI? Does the price include sperm washing? I wouldn't do it without paying for that.

Didn't you say that your Clomid cycles have been unmonitored? How does your doc know you and OH are good candidates for IUI and not IVF?

Sorry for all of the questions, but now you're entering my area of interest, lol.


----------



## prettynpink29

Lol! I don&#8217;t mind questions :) 
Well the protocol for IUI with my OBGYN and my endo specialist (FS) are a little different.. If we decided to do it, we would go with my OBGYN first, because he is in our town (cheaper) and my FS is almost 4 hours away. 
OBGYN said we could do it either way, washed or not. I think he said between $400-$500. But I will know for sure on Wed.. I am not sure if that covers the washing or not.. 
FS I have no clue on the price, but know that they only do it washed. I am sure it would cost much more because he charges 425 for an office visit, 365 for an ultrasound and 925 for vascular study.. So basically 1,715 every time I go. But my insurance covers 80% at the moment as long as I am not proven to have &#8220;infertility&#8221; which they consider after TTC for 1 year. But I know if we did IUI with them, I would have to pay cash for it because I don&#8217;t have any infertility coverage.

I have only done 1 clomid cycle in July so far. It was monitored and ended with a chemical. Neither doctor has suggested IVF yet, so I am not sure. They both just said my next step should be fully monitored with meds, trigger, IUI and progesterone.

How much is it for you? Are you considering IUI or IVF soon? Do you see a FS?


----------



## dachsundmom

My OB has been my primary care for now bc it's the only way my insurance will cover it; he used to be in practice with a FS, so he knows what he's doing...most of the time, lol.

He will do as much as the trigger for me, but if I want IUI/IVF, I have to walk across the street to the specialist; I have been quoted $800 for IUI and $23-30k for IVF. Washing is an extra $300, but if my body is going to kill the sperm without it, then I'd pay for it,

I am very torn on further treatment. If we go down this road, I think we would head straight for IVF/ICSI to up our chances; stats on IUI aren't any better than a natural BFP.:growlmad:

It's a lot of money and I am scared as hell, lol.


----------



## prettynpink29

Wow. 800 dollars plus 300 for washing! That is really expensive! I though my 500 dollars was expensive lol. 

My OB has been my doctor for the last 7 years. He has a lot of experience in infertility but isn&#8217;t considered a FS. He will go as far as meds, trigger and IUI. But he doesn&#8217;t due IVF. I have no clue how much that would cost in CA. 

I did not know that IUI chances are the same as a natural BFP.. I will need to do more research on that one.. Interesting..

Do you have any other children? How old are you and your OH? You have been trying for years rite?

$23-30k is a LOT of money! How do you pay for something like that? Does it have to be full payment up front? Now I am curious! LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

I am 38 and I have a 14yo DD; yes, we have been at this a very long time, lol. :wacko:

Payment can be done in stages, but it all has to be completed before the egg harvest.

I go back and forth about it and will give you a different answer if you ask me tomorrow, lol.

You might want to take a look in the Assisted Conception forum to see if you can get some of your questions answered.:thumbup:


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks! maybe I will do that. Don't adventure much on this site anymore. LOL Feel like I have found a couple places where I fit in and have kind of just stayed there:)

Did you have any trouble conceiving your DD? If you don't mind me asking... :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ask away, lol
I was 23, drunk, and on the pill, lol.

Go effing figure!


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL!! That is crazy!! Why can't it be that easy again :hugs:

My first miscarriage I was on the pill too! I was also on antibiotics for 3 weeks for the flu which must have counteracted with the pill!

Maybe all we need is to drink all month, go on the pill and take some antibiotics! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## harri

Sorry your going through this PNP!!! :hugs: I hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls!


----------



## harri

Morning dmom :) xx


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> LOL!! That is crazy!! Why can't it be that easy again :hugs:
> 
> My first miscarriage I was on the pill too! I was also on antibiotics for 3 weeks for the flu which must have counteracted with the pill!
> 
> Maybe all we need is to drink all month, go on the pill and take some antibiotics! :rofl: :haha:

I was on two kinds of antibiotcs; one for acne and another for a bladder infection, lol.

We have a thing in the 35+ section that you can only get kocked up by eating a vodka soaked watermelon...hence my melon pics, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: everyone!!!

Dmom- LOL! Vodka soaked watermelon!! LOL :rofl: Hilarious! 
I was wondering about your watermelon pics:) 

I posted in the assisted conception section and only got 1 response LOL. But she said she pays $2000 a month for IUI including washing.


----------



## dachsundmom

$2grand! OMFG, lol.


----------



## prettynpink29

LMAO!!! That is what I was thinking. I will copy and paste what she told me. I am not sure what state you live in, but I am in CA and she is in AZ. So I think my prices would be close to what she pays since we are only about 7 hours away from each other..

The IUI itself isn't expensive...like $300
The ultrasounds are about $275 a piece
Femara $100
Ovidrel $90
Follistim (injectable) $750

IVF package: $13,550 (includes a bunch of stuff)
Required Infectious disease blood work testing: $2100
Medications: $3000-$5000


----------



## Icca19

hey girls cant chat long but i just wanted to say hi :hi: and put up my chart for the day

hope everyone is doing good!
:DUST:


----------



## dachsundmom

Looking good Icca!


----------



## Icca19

thanks! im so excited for next week!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

FF took my crosshairs away today .... :-( I dont get why, my EWCM is gone now, and I really thought I had it, but temps just dont show it. A bit gutted


----------



## waiting2c

ok - hold the phone, typed in 44 instead of 77 by accident, fixed it and it gave them back, but still looks whack to me, temps are looooooow as... i dunno what is going on.


----------



## dachsundmom

I honestly think your OV day is CD17 not CD18. If you manually move them, you should get a lower coverline bc yes, they are running a little low right now.


----------



## waiting2c

Forgive me for potential stupidity but what do you mean by manually move them?


----------



## dachsundmom

Go to tuning on FF and pick manual; it defaults to advanced.


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> Go to tuning on FF and pick manual; it defaults to advanced.

I cant find manual?? Is that under Ovulation predictor, I have four options but not manual?


----------



## dachsundmom

Try research...or you can override your coverline.


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks so much for you help on this! I think I have actually completely mucked up my charting since day dot, and will have to ride out this cycle to then start charting property, next month. I know I had EWCM on the days marked on the chart, and I know I had a positive OPK on Saturday. I think the temps themselves however are not valid.


----------



## dachsundmom

Why do you think the temps are bad? What can I do to help get your chart in better shape?


----------



## waiting2c

I have been taking them at the wrong time. I thought i had to take them at a time that would be equal to the latest wake up time so I based that on the time I would wake up in the weekend. Trouble is during the week that is a time that i have been up for two hours. I dont know why I thought that, it clearly states wake up temp in every thing I read, have just been really blonde about it all. So the weekend temps are accurate as wake up ones, but the weekday ones are 2 hours past wake up.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

Adjust your weekday temps and let's see what you get.


----------



## waiting2c

Ok, I have adjusted my weekday ones only and left the weekend as is - what do you think now?


----------



## dachsundmom

I think your actual OV day is like CD17.5, lol.

You are right in saying you're going to have to ride this one out; I can see a shift in your temps, but it is really erratic.


----------



## waiting2c

Yup - I will for the rest of it temp at the right time and see what happens. I will have it right by next cycle - I cant believe I was so silly really! Doh! Thanks for you help though! Very much appreciated!


----------



## prettynpink29

charts have become to confusing for me!! LOL 
But this was my first cycle "constantly" temping, and I must say it is amazing to me to see how it did confirm ovulation! Much cheaper than opks


----------



## waiting2c

How are you feeling today Pink?


----------



## dachsundmom

So the desire to want to throw your BBT into traffic is weird? Bc I am feeling like that every morning, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

I am feeling much better! Thanks for asking:) Dreading my appt with OB 2maro because OH can't get off of work:( boo! LOL

LOL! OH put a new battery in my BBT and today I couldn't find it. Looked everywhere, and finally found it is my dogs bed all chewed up! I think she had nightmares from getting one stuck up her butt last week! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

It all sucks...I have my BBT, OPKs, and an OvaCue monitor; none of them ever agree on anything. 

If I listened to all of them, I am the only woman in the world who is fertile for 10 days out of the effing month, lol.


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL!! I shouldn't be laughing, I am sure that is really annoying! :hugs:
what is the OvaCue monitor?? I have the cbfm, but never heard of that one before.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.ovacue.com/

This is easier, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

very interesting!!! LOL. Never seen that one before!


----------



## dachsundmom

Save your money! Lol


----------



## waiting2c

Lol Dmom that is kinda funny... might be a case of too much informtion being as bad as too little! out of interest, which one turns out to be most accurate?


----------



## dachsundmom

My BBT, lol.


----------



## prettynpink29

definitely BBT!!
I have been using cbfm for the last 6 months and have only gotten a peak twice I believe. And I think it is to expensive! $150 for the monitor + $40 for a box of 30 test sticks. And it doesn't work with any fertility meds. boo!


----------



## waiting2c

Speaking of these things, is there a better brand of OPK cheapy to get? I have 2 left and should order up now if I want them to arrive in time for my next cycle as they take a few weeks to travel here.


----------



## dachsundmom

I like the cheap ones.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

For Laura! :flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

seriously 4 bfp anouncements in a row ugggghhhhhhhh i officially hate facebook :'(
awwww thankyou dmom its like you knew i needed a hug :'hugs:

i think im ovulating today too but not bd since sunday night i got a smiley on monday but i took my temp thismorning just out of curiosity and it was only 36.39 so i guess i didnt ov yesterday as the only other temp i took was on monday it was 36.52 so im confused :(


----------



## dachsundmom

I wouldn't pay any attention to the temps for this cycle; it might not tell you too much.

have you given any more thought to the meds?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

there is no chance im taking them i read on a endo specialist info site it said hormone meds should never be used as a treatment if a pregnancy is required only lap, also ive read so many bad experiences and not only would i have to take it for 6 months it takes a further 6 months after for fertility to return its just prolonging the problem im getting my doctor to wright a letter im so upst that that was even suggested :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn! Can you get in touch with the doc you were supposed to see?


----------



## wanabeamama

well i requested a copy of the consultation so im going to take that with me to my gp and hope she will write a letter to the specialist i was meant to see, my next appointmen in 6 weeks is meant to be with him but when i arrive i will tell the receptionist that i will only see him :/


----------



## dachsundmom

This is really ridiculous!


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs: wanabe


----------



## prettynpink29

well I have my appt in 3 hours:( Have mixed emotions on what the next step will be. All this research I have done on fertility meds and IUI really has scared me! :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd PNP!

My advice, if you are being offered help; take it...if you can afford to. There is no use to continue beating your head against the wall.


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Dmom
But that is the problem.... Affording it... I have been on and off of work for the last year and I just don't know if we can afford it..


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> thanks Dmom
> But that is the problem.... Affording it... I have been on and off of work for the last year and I just don't know if we can afford it..

One step at a time! You don't have to jump into everything your doc suggests. You might be able to tailor it to suit your budget. It might be as simple as adding a trigger to time everything better and that should be about $100.00:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

yea your rite! Adding the trigger would be a big step. It just seems to be like "getting" pregnant is not the problem.. "staying" pregnant is the problem.. I am confused with the IUI because I think we can get the sperm there just fine on our own.. FS thinks I have "weak" ovulation.. Maybe my eggys aren't strong enough to implant:shrug: does that make since??


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, bc I can't stay knocked up either, lol.


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all! Good luck PnP, :hugs: really hope you get some answers and that it is not all out of reach.

Hey Wannabe - :hugs: been thinking about you a bit lately, I really hope you can get to see your proper doctor and get things happening. Sorry that you are being given such a rough time!


----------



## prettynpink29

dmom- you can't?? have you had miscarriages too? :hugs:

waiting- thanks! me too:)


----------



## waiting2c

Did my temp at the actual right time today and still didnt rise.... im thinking maybe this is an anovulatory cycle for me :-(


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> dmom- you can't?? have you had miscarriages too? :hugs:
> 
> waiting- thanks! me too:)

I have had my fair share.:hugs:

I have been diagnosed with unexplained and secondary infertility.:growlmad:

Getting knocked up does not seem to be a problem, lol.

My progesterone is not low and I don't have PCOS. My uterus just sucks.

Girls...it's been long enough, please call me Brooke, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Did my temp at the actual right time today and still didnt rise.... im thinking maybe this is an anovulatory cycle for me :-(

Take the CM off for the day after OV and see if your x-hairs go solid. I wouldn't track any C after you get your x-hairs bc FF will get very confused.


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> dmom- you can't?? have you had miscarriages too? :hugs:
> 
> waiting- thanks! me too:)
> 
> I have had my fair share.:hugs:
> 
> I have been diagnosed with unexplained and secondary infertility.:growlmad:
> 
> Getting knocked up does not seem to be a problem, lol.
> 
> My progesterone is not low and I don't have PCOS. My uterus just sucks.
> 
> Girls...it's been long enough, please call me Brooke, lolClick to expand...


so sorry Brooke:hugs: 
Have you had an HSC to look in your uterus? :dohh:I am sure you have LOL


Surprisingly, my name is not prettynpink! :rofl: I know, I know, what a disappointment! LOL
Its just boring old Heather:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

There's nothing wrong with being a Heather, lol.

Everything has been checked and it looks just fine, DH's swimmers are good too.

TTC sucks major ass, lol!


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL! yes! I thought TTC was going to be fun and just lots of sex.. Boy was I WRONG!!

Well it seems like everything has been checked up and down with me.. But my OHs swimmers have not been checked.. Because of his age, docs thinks it is unnecessary at the moment.


----------



## dachsundmom

I cannot believe your doc would be willing to do an IUI without seeing the sperm first!

Actually, testing the guy is cheap and easy.


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> Morning all! Good luck PnP, :hugs: really hope you get some answers and that it is not all out of reach.
> 
> Hey Wannabe - :hugs: been thinking about you a bit lately, I really hope you can get to see your proper doctor and get things happening. Sorry that you are being given such a rough time!

thank you it means alot to know you guys are here for me i couldnt cope without you you keep me sane :hugs:

good luck pp hope you get some hope :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

For everyone!


----------



## wanabeamama

hey i did some research online for ways to reduce endo and help pregnancy heres what i found:
things to avoid:
Red meat
dairy
caffeen
shell fish 
animal fats
fried food

things to eat:
raw veg 
fruit
nuts and seeds
whole grain cerial ( with soya milk no dairy)
fish
fibre

also i found that using essential oils for massage or in the bath has huge effects on both getting pregnant and treating endometriosis it also provides what your uterus needs to be strong for holding pregnancy, so the oils to use are:
clary sage
roman chamomile
sweet fennel
nut meg
rose
geranium

so ive been and bought some 100% geranium essential oil and some rose tea i cant put the link on for the website as i am on my phone but just google essential oils for ttc it should tell you what they all do


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, do you normally eat that kind of food?


----------



## wanabeamama

bnb is being silly or my phone is lol


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, do you normally eat that kind of food?

well i eat alot of red meat and dairy also drink coffee maby cutting them out may help but i eat alot of pasta too but usually with creamy sauces with tonnes of cheese lol 
and when im at work a eat alot of junk food:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sounds like your diet is supposed to be made up of low estrogen foods?


----------



## mammag

Hi girls! Wanted to check in on you guys real quick :) 
I have not ovulated yet, which I'm totally cool with, will probably get my + OPK in the next day or so, here is mine from today!

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0109.jpg


----------



## prettynpink29

well just got back from my appt! Went better than I thought. Since I have only tried 1 round of clomid, we decided to go ahead and try 2 more. If I don't get pregnant with the next 2 rounds, we will go straight to IUI. Also decided to not be monitored during the cycle. Will have 1 ultrasound to check for cysts before starting the 3rd round of clomid, but none in the middle to check for follicle size or lining... Wasn't sure how I felt about that, but after talking with OH, it will be nice to "relax" a little. Also going to take a different approach to :sex: this cycle. Doctor wants us to bd every 2 days from cd12 until I get a +opk. Then he wants us to bd the day after the +opk, not the day of.. What do you girls think of that? We figured, something we haven't tried yet, so might as well :shrug: I have the next week to decided if I want to do a trigger shot. And I will still be on progesterone during the 2ww because it is obvious that I have a deficiency now. Guess will see how things go. Gonna hope for the best:shrug:


Wanabe- yes! I try to follow the endo diet. There is a book for it and my endo specialist believes it works. I am vegetarian, so I dont have to worry about meat. And I dont eat fast food, I follow it pretty well:) You should try it! Cant hurt anything:flower:

Brooke- How much did you pay for the SA? Doctor still says that is not necessary because OH is only 24, but if we do IUI, we can chose to do the SA if we want. 

Mammag- Hello! How are you? OPK Looking good!:)


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, I didn't pay anything for the SA but my office co-pay.

My GP wrote the order for me and we collected the sample and home and delivered it to the hospital.

My doc gave me the same schedule for sex, but it was harder for us to follow bc I carry my LH surge for a few days, so I would never know for sure which day was OV day.

Which trigger will he use, 5000cc of Ovidrel?


----------



## prettynpink29

sounds like are docs are similar LOL 
I don't quite know if bd is going to work like that though... What if we do it in the morning, then I get the +opk in the evening (that is when i usually do) :shrug: then we will have already done it and should we still do it the next day? confusing! LOL

I think he said 1 shot of 250mcg of Ovidrel... That is what I wrote down anyways :shrug: Does that sound rite?


----------



## dachsundmom

That sounds like a starter dose; will you give the shot to yourself or do you have to go in for it?

Do you only carry your LH surge for one day?


----------



## prettynpink29

starter dose?? My doctor said he usually gives dosages depending upon weight. Since my BMI is on the "lower" end, he said he wanted to start me on the lower dosage.. Hmmmmm.. You make me think:)

I don't do good with needles LOL He said to just come in and he or the nurse will do it for me. 

Will clomid and this natural cycle I got a +opk in the late afternoon/early evening and then the next morning it will be gone.. With soy I got +opk in the morning and it continued for the next 36-48 hours.. I am guessing I have a short surge?? Which is why I test 3x a day LOL.


----------



## dachsundmom

What days are you taking Clomid?


----------



## prettynpink29

cd3-7 100mg. Tonight is my first dosage. Not looking forward to it LOL they give me horrible headaches! But since we know for a fact that I did ovulate on my own the natural cycle and still didn't get a BFP, I guess it makes since to take clomid and try and get a stronger ovulation.
Have you tried clomid?


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh yes...I think it's the drug from hell, lol.

I was bitchtastic on it; my DH begged me not to take it again, lol.


----------



## waiting2c

I love your new Avatar pic Brooke!! Very very cute!


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> Oh yes...I think it's the drug from hell, lol.
> 
> I was bitchtastic on it; my DH begged me not to take it again, lol.


LOL!!! I remember you saying that now :rofl: :rofl: Well I would have much rather not take it and not be dried up like a raisin :haha: But I figure, why not, I only tired 1 month. And on clomid I had +opk cd14 and natural +cd20! HUGE difference!
better buy me a couple tubes of preseed!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Sounds like your diet is supposed to be made up of low estrogen foods?

yes it is, estrogen feeds the endo :( boooo 
im gona try my best not sure how it will work but ill do what ever it takes to get that bfp.


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, when I get to work,I'm going to look us this diet...it sounds very interesting.

Does someone need a little estrogen in their diet?


----------



## mammag

Good Morning girls!! Here is my SMU OPK for your viewing pleasure. 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0115.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Are we calling this one positive? LOL


----------



## mammag

Lol, I'm not calling positive just yet, but I think it's really close, I'm worried that this being my first cycle after two on Soy it's gonna be screwed up, I think it will be positive tomorrow.


----------



## dachsundmom

What store brand are those tests?


----------



## mammag

Walgreens, I think they are the same as the CVS store brand too.


----------



## dachsundmom

Then they are the Answer strips bc that's what CVS store brand are; they come out of the same manufacturing plant.


----------



## mammag

They do say compare to Answer brand, but Answer and FRER are made by Church & Dwight, these strips are from Inverness Medical, they look almost identical, but they don't give the ever present positive that Answer seems to.


----------



## dachsundmom

Good to know!


----------



## harri

:thumbup: Your opk's looking really good Mammag!!!! :thumbup:

I'm thinking that will turn positive by this evening or tomorrow smu. :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

What's going on with you Harri?


----------



## harri

NOTHING lol!! :rofl: 

I have nothing significant to report :) 

How about yourself, how's the TWW treating you? Xx


----------



## harri

P.S. Your chart is beautiful :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm just waiting; that's all I do! Lol


----------



## harri

Me too :) Wait wait wait wait wait wait wait :rofl: 

Look I'm going loopy :rofl: xx


----------



## mammag

I'm sorry you haven't O'ed yet Harri :( :hugs: That really sux. I took another OPK, here it is, it's either exactly the same, or a tiny bit darker, lol, not sure which! Can't wait to see my Pos!!!

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0119.jpg


----------



## harri

I think it's darker :) yay! :happydance:

I think my time will come soon :) xxxx


----------



## mammag

I just ordered 50 hcg strips :( crap, lol, that was a bad idea!


----------



## harri

oh god!! If it makes you feel better I have 80 OPKs now :) there's no need for HPTs in my world :) xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri, I love the avatar pic!


----------



## harri

Thanks Dmom! I love yours!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

It's a doxie melon!


----------



## harri

:rofl: too cute :)

My opk is getting darker :happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls! 

quick question... I am almost out of IC's and need to buy some more today so they are here in time.. I don't know brand to buy.. I am going to buy them off of ebay because they are cheaper. The last ones I bought were Wondfo and I just think they were crappy:grr:

Has anyone used one step brand?? Or recommend another IC brand?


----------



## harri

I use the onestep and think they are actually quite good, they don't give me a second line until a week before ov. 

xx


----------



## prettynpink29

really?? Can you post a pic of one of them:) I want to see what they look like. Did you buy them off of ebay too?


----------



## dachsundmom

I use Wondfo and haven't really had an issue with them.


----------



## prettynpink29

I have been using them for the last 4 months (I bought 100 pack). I definitely can tell when they are positive.. But they seem to give me pretty dark lines no matter what:shrug: So thought I would try something different this time.


----------



## dachsundmom

Onestep seem to be pretty hard to find in the States; have you found a seller on Ebay?


----------



## harri

OK.... 

Here are my OPKs from the past 4 days: (until yesterday)

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/852a3fcc.jpg

This is tonight:

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/9c85c58e-1.jpg

I think it will be positive tomorrow :) x


----------



## prettynpink29

yes. I found a seller on ebay and emailed to make sure they were actually onestep brand.. Still waiting for a reply. They ship from Texas. Its 100 for $18.99. That is cheap:) 

seller is opps688


----------



## Icca19

hi everyone! :hi:

harri those are looking good!
yours too Mammag!!
:happydance:
how you feeling Dmom? 
and how about you too Pink?? 
any of you guys break down and test yet?? i havent but after that rise in temps i want to now! lol
iv made up my mind and im not going to test until the 11th. its kickoff for football! so if i get my BFP DH will be super excited!! 

i cant chat long but i just wanted to stop in and say hi!!


----------



## prettynpink29

harri those are looking really good!:)
thanks for sharing:)


They look very similar to the wondfo brand ones


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: Icca
I am doing well! Good Luck testing on the 11th:)


----------



## harri

Amazing chart Icca !!! 

Hope you're OK and I have my fx'd for you ! x


----------



## dachsundmom

Great chart Icca! I might test over the weekend too.


----------



## mammag

Those are the people I get mine from Pink, they ship SUPER fast and have a good product for an awesome price, I know I sound like an add for them, lol, but I LOVE them and I never buy from anyone else!


----------



## Icca19

im super excited ! as soon as i test ill try and share it with you girls!
good luck Dmom, ill be keeping my fingers crossed for you! (and everyone else of course lol)


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks mammag! I think I am gonna try them:) Did you have problems with test strips having small "marks" or "indents" in them?? That is the problem that I had with the wondfo ones. There were always "marks" that bugged me all of the test strip where the lines come up LOL 
If that makes any since:haha:


----------



## harri

Did you guys get seriously painful cramps before ov on your soy cycles? I think myrrh ovary is about to pop lol it hurts so bad!!! X


----------



## MrsStutler

Hey everybody!:hi: I feel like I've been slacking on checking in over here!:blush:
Everybody is looking good so far, I hope we get to see some BFPs this month, I have my fingers firmly crossed still. 

Things are going great over here, our weather finally started to cool off- we may be in double digits by the end of the month! I'm so excited I can hardly stand myself since we go to Las Vegas tomorrow to find out if it's a boy or girl. DH is just about as excited as I am too!


----------



## harri

Good luck mrs.s so excited for you! Any preference on the sex of your little one? Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Did you guys get seriously painful cramps before ov on your soy cycles? I think myrrh ovary is about to pop lol it hurts so bad!!! X

Yep!


----------



## harri

Mrs s your blog is so good! Loving your bump pic! :) xx


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Did you guys get seriously painful cramps before ov on your soy cycles? I think myrrh ovary is about to pop lol it hurts so bad!!! X
> 
> Yep!Click to expand...

Double Yep!


----------



## mammag

Mrs. S!!! I'm so excited to know what your having!!! :) Tell us as SOON as you know!!! Lol :)


----------



## waiting2c

Mrs S - I was just thinking to myself this morning that your gender scan must be coming up soon, how exciting, cant wait to hear.

Well today is going to be a crazy day for us Aucklanders. Get to finish work at 3pm so that I can get home before the roads get closed for the big Rugby World Cup kickoff this evening. (downside to living near the stadium). Auckland will be one big party town tonight!


----------



## mammag

Lol waiting, I didn't understand a good half of the words you just said!! :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Is rugby big over there? Im guessing not... its all most people here think about... personally I can take it or leave it, but have everything crossed the All Blacks take the cup this year... otherwise NZ will be one depressed little nation.


----------



## mammag

I don't even know what rugby is, I'm getting ready to google it though :)


----------



## mammag

Ohhh, I see, it says it's kind of a variation on football. Football is big over here, I've never heard of rugby though :wacko: But I'm a loser :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

yeah - its sports.... the world cup of it kicks off tonight just up the road from my house... town is buzzing, most businesses are giving up on work about now cos no one is interested in working. Its a really big deal for lil ole NZ


----------



## MrsStutler

:haha: I had no idea what rugby is and I still don't know much more than it's similar to football here in the states. I really want to travel to Australia and New Zealand someday, my lucky brother got to live there (Australia) for a year while competing in professional wakeboarding. I still have my snow globe with a fish in it that he brought back for me:blush: yeah, I'm 12. I want to see where Lord of the Rings was filmed too, and yes again...I am 12 with a crush on Orlando Bloom.

The appointment is at 3:00pm Arizona time-I think that's mountain time or something. I will let all of my favorite girls know as soon as I find out! Vegas has 4G so my phone should be working super duper well:thumbup: I am SO excited! We both would really like a boy, but honestly I don't care I just want to see what he or she looks like now!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

morning ladies how are you all today? Harri hope you get a pos today .)

i get my new iphone 4 today :happydance: 
well i have no idea where i am in my cycle im gussing i ovulated allready but ont know when :shrug: i have an appointment with my general doc on monday afternoon i think i have a uti i hurts to pee and not much comes out and also im getting her to wright a letter to my gnyne specialist i was awake at 4am crying over these meds i cant cope with the fact of waiting another year to even try to conceive every time i think about it i just want to cry she has caused me so much pain and worrie by suggesting this i just have to hope my doc can help not to mention that the sub fertility appointmen that we have would be a waste of time and nhs money if i just took these meds now .

Ok sorry ive gone on about this for too long i will shut up now.


----------



## harri

Morning! I'm good thanks, how are you? 
I <3 my iPhone 4!!

So sorry you have a uti - this is all you need! :hugs:
I think you should tell your doctor you want a lap and tell him/her what distress this is causing you :hugs:

This is what happened this morning:

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/d3c1f52a.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG Harri!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

If I lived anywhere close to you, I would go and have some very strong words for your POS doctors. And let me tell you, there is nothing worse than a pissed off Asian woman!:growlmad:

:ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## harri

Lol! Maybe I could stand in for you dmom? :gun: :grr:


----------



## wanabeamama

woooohooooooooo harri im soooooo excited for you that is amaizing really cheered me up :hugs: :hugs:

thanks dmom :hugs: and thanks harri :hugs:


----------



## harri

You guys are so lovely, you have so much going on and you still cheer me on :hugs: :hugs: 

I hope we all get bfps soon and get out of this ttc torture xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, we're supposed to cheer each other on!:hugs:

If the support ever stops, then it's tie to close down the thread...but I just don't see that happening.:flower:


----------



## harri

Too true !!! 

Contemplating whether to invest in softcups! 
Received a deposit from DH last night :rofl: it was a 4 day build up and I told him this weekend is to be renamed to sexfest :) I will get a bfp whether it kills me! Right now though I'm just happy I could potentially ovulated before CD25 and have a cycle under 40 days!

I have the biggest smile on my face EVER today :-D xx


----------



## harri

Dmom you definitely had a sexfest this cycle lol - just checked your chart out :thumbup:

Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

That sexfest was awful! By the 5th night in a row, I just didn't care anymore.:haha:

I think softcups are evil, lol.:growlmad:


----------



## mammag

Lol @ sexfest!! :) I am quite the opposite this month, with DH working nights (he doesn't get home until 2AM) we haven't BD'ed all week, I'm really freaking out too, my temp shot up today, and if I ovulated, I'm freaking screwed this month. Crap, I tried to wait up for him last night, but I was so tired, and didn't even here him when he came home, Boo :( I hope it's just a fluke temp.


----------



## harri

Why evil lol?

I WON'T be doing a 5 day stint! 3 days will do me lol x


----------



## harri

Fx'd it's a fluke temp Mammag!!! Xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:sex: :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## harri

:rofl:


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0127.jpg

SMU, We're calling this one positive!! :)


----------



## harri

Mammag our opks are the same!
Looks positive to me! 

I feel like I am about to give birth to these ovaries! Lol X


----------



## mammag

Lol, YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ovulation, so do you guys think I should BD before DH goes to work, or wait until he gets home tonight?


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, I think you might have OV on CD15, but the test don't add up....I'd have sexy time now, lol.


----------



## harri

I'd bd before just in case you fall asleep! Xx


----------



## mammag

That's what I was thinking, gonna put Tristen down for a nap and get some sexy time in as soon as DH gets up, and yeah Dmom, that's the only thing that doesn't make sense is the OPK's, it was hot in the room last night, we usually have an Air Conditioner blowing on us, but we had it off last night cuz it's been cold, I think that was the reason my temp was higher today.


----------



## dachsundmom

If the temp is still up tomorrow, then I am going to go with them, over the tests.


----------



## mammag

Yeah, you're right, if I'm supposed to O tomorrow then my temp should be down tomorrow. That's good, that way I'll know for sure, another month of not knowing would very likely drive me insane.


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd Grace!


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: 

congrats harri and mammag!!! love the +opks:)

how is everyone else this morning??

the clomid side effects have kicked in for me already, unfortunately! Hot flashes and headache all night! boo!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sorry to hear it Heather!


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Brooke!:)

I just keep thinking, it will all be worth it.. it will all be worth it.. it will all be worth it.. 
LOL :haha:


----------



## mammag

Harri, I somehow missed your OPK this morning, I'm SO FREAKING EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!! We are going to O at the same time!!!! 2ww, here we commmmmmeeeeee!! 

Just DTD sneaky syle :)


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: :rofl: sneaky style! LMAO!


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mammag

OPK is negative now :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, I think you caught the tail end of your surge earlier, tbh.


----------



## harri

harri said:


> :rofl:




mammag said:


> Harri, I somehow missed your OPK this morning, I'm SO FREAKING EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!! We are going to O at the same time!!!! 2ww, here we commmmmmeeeeee!!
> 
> Just DTD sneaky syle :)

Yay thanks Mammag!!! TWW buddies woo woo 

DH is raring to go lol :happydance: x


----------



## harri

Check out my opk progression:

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/8625eaff.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Are we missing a pic, lol.


----------



## harri

Mine or Mammag? X


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri...I swear your pic wasn't up when I saw the post earlier, lol.

Damn hormones!

Beautiful progression!


----------



## mammag

Sorry, didn't take a pic of mine, it's way after time limit now, but I'll take one anyway :)


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0128.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, FF isn't going to like this! LOL


----------



## MrsStutler

It's a.....BOY! I will upload pics and video later. I'm sooooo happy!


----------



## harri

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :happydance: 
I'm so happy for you :hugs: 

I guessed boy :) xx


----------



## prettynpink29

YAY!!! Congrats!! A little boy:) :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## mammag

mammag said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls!!! Official Due Date: 2/29/12! 7wks 2days along and heartbeat was 139. Dr. said baby looks perfect!!!! SOOOO HAPPY!:cloud9:
> 
> AWWWWWWWWWW, Your babies very first picture, I'll bet it's a boy :)Click to expand...

Just wanted to remind you of this :) Lol, I thought it was gonna be a boy!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## mammag

Wow, watching "I'm Pregnant And........... Addicted to crystal meth" Fuc*king REALLY???????????????????? AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

That's a real show?


----------



## mammag

It's just called "I'm pregnant And...." And they fill in the rest for the different stories, but unfortunately, yes; it is real. On Discovery Fit & Health.


----------



## dachsundmom

This is why I never watch TV.:growlmad::cry:


----------



## mammag

Usually it's interesting, I'm pregnant and a little person, I'm pregnant and my husband wants to be a woman, lol; things like that. The drug addict one pissed me off though.


----------



## dachsundmom

So it's another show to rub it all in our faces? Lol


----------



## mammag

Exactly, that I relentlessly subject myself to because I'm obviously a masochist.


----------



## dachsundmom

Seriously, lol.

We need our own show..."I ovulated, so what!" Lol


----------



## mammag

Lmao, I would totally watch it :) I just noticed that you made BNB Elite!! :) Congrats!!!


----------



## mammag

Lol, I've been a member on here for 2 yrs and 10 months and don't have half that!


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep! I don't think there is anything else to strive for now in the BnB world, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

I have no life and I can chat all day at work, lol


----------



## mammag

OH yes there is! There are BNB Spammer Elite and BNB God, the number of posts you have to get to achieve them are confidential and there are only a handful of members who have ever reached either. But just from being on here, I think it's 30,000 for spammer elite and 50 for god.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hmmmmm...a new goal! I like it, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, and with almost 80 posts a day, I have no doubt you'll make it!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you trying to wait up for DH? Lol


----------



## mammag

Spammer elite is 20,000, just found that online. Not sure about the BNB God though.


----------



## mammag

Lol, no, I'm worn out, just got into a movie that I didn't realize was nearly 3 hrs long, it just went over and I'm getting ready to go to bed.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sleep well!


----------



## MrsStutler

https://photobucket.com/BabyRoxas

The video is taking forever to load up to Youtube but here are the pics from the ultrasound. This place was AWESOME! Their "viewing room" had four big comfy couches for the family to watch and I got to lounge on this nice bed thing and the screen was projected onto the wall. Super neat place! Anyways it was AMAZING seeing the little one moving and much more baby like than the last time. He was practicing his breathing and swallowing, and he waved at us. He yawned at one point and it was flippin' adorable. So worth the $70!:happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

massive congrats mrs s!! So pleased for you. Just going to have a looksee at your link now.


----------



## waiting2c

OMG that is super cool!! Love the pics!


----------



## harri

Love your pics Mrs S x


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/432c0e52.jpg

I think Ov day will be today or tomorrow :) :happydance: 
I woke up late so had to adjust my temp. It was pretty high this morning but then I checked the time and I had slept 1.5 hours over x


----------



## dachsundmom

looking good harri!

My chart is shit this cycle; I am writing it off and waiting for AF.


----------



## mammag

Good Morning! LOVE The pics Mrs. S!! I love the one where he looks all serious about something, lol :)
My temp was back down this morning so I discarded yesterdays.


----------



## dachsundmom

Change your ticker! Lol


----------



## mammag

Changed it, and got a NEW one :) I love knew things :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I will not even try and use that ticker! It will scare everyone, lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, that doesn't seem like as many days as it feels like.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, that doesn't seem like as many days as it feels like.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Honestly, I think DH needs another SA done, yes, he used to have a good sperm count, , but it's been years since then, and things can change. I ovulate every month, I have a beautiful LP and it just doesn't make sense, this unexplained crap, is just that, crap. It's gotta be something.


----------



## mammag

Come December I going to find a new FS.


----------



## mammag

Has anyone noticed that Mrs. Whoa Is Me has pretty much lost interest? Like every other teenager I've ever known :wacko:


----------



## harri

Hey guys! You guys ok today?

Mammag I was thinking that yesterday! I wonder what the new obsession will be...

Xx


----------



## mammag

Puppies, lol.


----------



## harri

Lol I'm a bitch but oh well! :haha: x


----------



## mammag

Lmao, then I must be one too.


----------



## mammag

And I'm not convinced I'm ovulating today, I'm thinking it may be tomorrow, I am out of OPK's though, going to pick some up a little later and see what they say though.


----------



## harri

I think I'll be joining you tomorrow I just don't feel like today is the day! I had some mega cramps last night but NOTHING today. Xx


----------



## mammag

I'm a little achy on my right side, but I have NO EWCM and my CP is high and firm, so I'm thinking tomorrow.


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd!


----------



## harri

So far my sexfest is going well! Jumped hubby on Thursday night, last night and just now before our guests arrive in 30 mins! :sex: :sex: :thumbup: 

PMA.... I'm getting my :bfp: whether it kills me! If I don't Ov someone will pay :haha: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey ladies how is everyone? Sorry i havnt checked in ive been so buisy at work,
Hope your all enjoying the weekend
Im going to the some geranium essential oil in my bath tonight :) i wonder if it really will work :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope so Laura!


----------



## wanabeamama

How r you dmom? When are you testing?


----------



## dachsundmom

Idk that I am; the chart is not very cooperative this cycle, so I don't think there is any reason to POAS.


----------



## harri

Hey Laura! Let us know if it works! :) x


----------



## wanabeamama

Dmom you had :sex: so there is reason to test lol
I think it will be a while untill i notice a diference im not sure how often your supposed to use it :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

https://[IMG]https:// [url]https://s1181.photobucket.com/a/x423/lauracpig/Snapbucket/?action=view&current=D09CCC17-orig.jpg[/


----------



## dachsundmom

Beautiful! Which resort/beach was that?


----------



## wanabeamama

Crane beach barbados where i just srayed :) im trying to work out how to load pic up on here from my new phone but still cant work it out lol that took loads of messing about lol


----------



## harri

I use the photobucket app on my iPhone :) xx


----------



## mammag

Halloween spirit y'all!!

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0089.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Very cute Grace! But I cannot think in terms of Halloween yet...that's two cycles away, lol.

I time everything in cycles.:wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

Harri i tried snapbucket but it only lets you send to fb or twitter so is it just photobucket and not snapbucket i need?


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I use Snapbucket and it uploads directly to Photobucket, if you set it that way...

Wait, are you on an iPhone?


----------



## harri

I have the photobucket app for iPhone and it's great, I've never used snapbucket. 
X


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah just got the iphone4 and have no idea what i am doing lol i just got photobucket but it onlt has fb and twitter when you click share how do you share on here? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I have heard iPhone is harder...I use an Android phone.

Do you get an option for a 'direct code' on the pic you are trying to share?


----------



## wanabeamama

https://[IMG]https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/488033c1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## wanabeamama

Well dont think that worked lol
Ill have a lool dmon


----------



## wanabeamama

https://https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/488033c1.jpg


----------



## harri

Once I've uploaded my pic on the photobucket app press the i and copy the img code:

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/f36b5288.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

:/
 



Attached Files:







488033c1.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## harri

Nice pic :) x


----------



## dachsundmom

Very complicated, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

You did it!


----------



## wanabeamama

I tried that it just put /IMG at the top lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh it worked i had to go advanced reply and click the paperclip lol


----------



## dachsundmom

laura you're a pro now!


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol have you peed on anythin yet?


----------



## wanabeamama

I wish id stuck to what i said about not temping, i dont think i ovulatrd:( i will have to ask my doc tomorrow if she will do bloods to find out or should i just leave it?


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not POAS yet, lol.

If it were me, I'd get the bloods done.


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok i will ask her :/ lol


----------



## Grumblebea

Wow 1000 pages, you go ladies!


----------



## wanabeamama

Hello stranger where have you been? Lol


----------



## mammag

Hi girls!! Didn't get to temp this morning :( We went to a birthday party last night and had to turn over our keys, so we stayed the night there, it was a good time, I'm getting ready to go and take an OPK now though, just in case :)


----------



## harri

Hey Mammag! Do you think today or yesterday was ov day? My temp dropped slightly this morning! X


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0091.jpg

Crap :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow mammag you have a long surge looks like the tail end tho maby you will o in the nex 24 hrs


----------



## mammag

Maybe!! Half the reason I got the nails is so I wouldn't check my CP so I have no idea what's going on down there!! Lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: haha good plan :rofl:


----------



## Grumblebea

I've been following you ladies silently. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## harri

:flower: Hey grumblebea :flower:

Me and Laura are meeting up soon :hi: :blush: woop!

Xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Morning  How is everyone today?

I need some expert advice/eyes - i have either had my first evap today or the start of something else... I dont know which, have never had an evap so not sure what they look like. Dont know if you can see anythign on the photos I took either... will give it a go.

Please be brutally honest.
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 15


----------



## harri

Just Turned my laptop on to have a closer look - bear with me x


----------



## harri

edited - I see a line :wohoo:

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/005edited.jpg


----------



## waiting2c

OMG - i honestly dont know whether to get excited or not.... do you think its a real line or an evap line? It was there within the time frame... I peed on stick, quick glance saw nothing obvious, had quick shower, then looked again and saw it....


----------



## harri

It definitely looks like the start of a :bfp: IF it was within the time frame and has pink colour. 
I'm not familiar with these tests but I am really really hoping this is the start of a bfp for you!!!!!!!!!! 

Do you have any FRERs? xxxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Nope - all I have is a billion more of the same IC..... I can go to chemist at lunch and see what my options are but I dont think we get FRERs here in NZ....


----------



## harri

Was your test with FMU? Sometimes afternoon pee can be better. xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Yup it was FMU, god im so wound up right now... I think I will have to go and get something at lunch time and POAS this afternoon....


----------



## harri

I think that's a good idea! OMG I so hope you get a second line. 

Limit your liquid intake so you don't dilute the goods lol x


----------



## waiting2c

Me too! It is literally the first time I have ever had any indication of a second line on those ICs, so it could go either way.... I am goign to be a ball of nerves now till lunch time!

Thanks for looking at it for me!


----------



## harri

Anytime :hugs: 

THIS IS SO EXCITING!!!

I'm going to have to wait 9 hours to find out now as it will be the middle of the night here :cry: rubbish!!! x


----------



## waiting2c

True - sorry about that lol. Ill post the result straight away so you can see it in the morning.


----------



## mammag

Ahhh!! I hope that turns into a nice dark line for you waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

If it is a real line, how long does it take for the HCG to build enough for it to get darker?


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhhh waiting how exciting i have everything crossed :wohoo: 
Cant wait to see your test :)


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> :flower: Hey grumblebea :flower:
> 
> Me and Laura are meeting up soon :hi: :blush: woop!
> 
> Xxx

Wooop excited :) :wohoo:


----------



## waiting2c

Man, I cant sit still, I am so nervous! Come on lunch time already...


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Dmom - you POAS yet or are you going to??


----------



## dachsundmom

No POAS


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls!!!

I have been gone for 2 days and I feel like I have missed so much!! Some one fill me in!:):)

Nothing much with me so far... Except for I take my LAST clomid pill tonight:happydance: I will not miss the headaches.. The only thing different this round on clomid, is I already have CM pouring out of me :haha: ... and I am only on cd7?? and I feel tender in my abdomen:shrug: hope that means something good! O yea, and when should I start temping?


----------



## waiting2c

Just did another one.... Possibly frer and could not be whiter :-(


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs: :hugs: so sorry waiting


----------



## waiting2c

Is first response plus the same as FRER - it says accurate from day miss period? It just looks the same as the pics ive seen on here.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sorry about the test.:hugs:

Uhhh, Heather; you should start temping now, lol


----------



## waiting2c

Here it is... in its stark glory.....

Why oh why do we get our hopes out so easily.... :-(
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## prettynpink29

lol thanks Brooke! :) I keep forgetting that last time on clomid I Od way earlier than on a none medicated cycle. So I will start temping tomorrow, then doing opks cd10:) 

you are 9dpo!:) how do you feel about this cycle??

sorry again waiting:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

The chart is telling me just to wait for AF; hence, no POAS, lol.


----------



## prettynpink29

im sorry:hugs: I just looked at your chart and it doesn't look bad to me :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

It just feels to erratic to me. But, this is the first natural cycle I have had in a few, so I'm not 100% sure WTH it should look like, lol.


----------



## prettynpink29

lol! yea, that is how I felt last cycle.. I think I had a beautiful chart last cycle and still didn't get pregnant:shrug: I am starting to think that none of that stuff matters and we are just gonna bd less like the doctor suggested.. He said my OH swimmers should survive 3 days.. Last cycle we bd 3 days in a row and nothing:shrug: 
I go back to work on tuesday and I am hoping that helps "ease" my mind with TTC


----------



## prettynpink29

and what do you think about the trigger shot??


----------



## dachsundmom

I say try it one cycle and see what you think.


----------



## prettynpink29

yea.. I am thinking if I don't try it, I will always wonder "what if".. and I hate that LOL 
I think I am gonna go for it.. OB said if I get my surge in the morning, do the trigger that night. But if I get it in the afternoon/evening, do the trigger the next morning. Then I should ovulated 24-36 hours after the trigger... But what confuses me, is if I were not to do the trigger, I would ovulate 24-36 hours after the +opk... So the trigger delays ovulation a day??


----------



## dachsundmom

I would say the delay is 12 hours give or take...not too much to worry about.


----------



## harri

Waiting you must have used a first response regular test if it says accurate from day of missed period rather than the early result test (5 days before).

:test: again with your IC tests!


----------



## harri

Don't know if I believe my chart! 
I had a lot more cm on Friday but I've had cramps since Thursday night until even now. My boobs have been sore for 2 days though! 

What do you guys think? Xx


----------



## waiting2c

Ill do another IC tomorrow morning Harri!


----------



## harri

Can't wait to see it! Good luck xxx

Laura - I have a meeting near your neck of the woods today (Cheadle/handforth way) 

Xx


----------



## mammag

I think you could be 2dpo today Harri, but it doesn't really matter, cuz you OVULATED!!!! :) Lol, how exciting, I haven't O'ed yet for some reason, boo :(


----------



## harri

YAY I OVULATED!!!!! For the first time in 4 months!
Maybe today will be the day! Xx


----------



## mammag

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammag

Ugh, it's cold outside,getting ready to go stand at the bus stop :( it's supposed to warm up to close to 90 today though, it doesn't feel like it now though.


----------



## dachsundmom

Take the x-hairs and leave well enough alone! Lol


----------



## harri

Lol I am leaving well alone, I haven't seen crosshairs is so long! They're a picture of beauty! Xxx


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0093.jpg

Today, Soy F'ed me up I think.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, did you take soy this cycle?


----------



## mammag

No, first cycle off of it though.


----------



## mammag

But it is for sure odd for me to still not have O'ed by CD19


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, I think your body keeps trying but has not had success yet, tbh.


----------



## mammag

I think it's waiting for the full moon, lol; I always O on a full moon. Full moon is today, so maybe my temp will go up tomorrow.


----------



## prettynpink29

good morning!!


wow Grace! That is one positive opk! How many days have you had positives now?

harri, YAY for crosshairs!!!!! you must be so excited after 4 months!!:)

Brooke, so the trigger shot will only give me a 12 hour difference.. So would I still bd the days dr told me too?? Or would everything be pushed back 1 day?


----------



## harri

That is so weird about the full moon! So cool though! 
Maybe your egg is just THAT BIG that it is struggling to pop it out and when it does it will be hard not to fertilize it :D lol xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, to be totally honest, I can't be too sure until your doc confirms your OV...12 hours is my best guess. 

I think this cycle might be trial and error.


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: harri


Brooke that is what I was thinking also.. My temp was pretty high this morning which makes me more curious also:(


----------



## mammag

Now I just have to get some sneaky :sex: Lol, 2nd shift sux :(


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> :rofl: harri
> 
> 
> Brooke that is what I was thinking also.. My temp was pretty high this morning which makes me more curious also:(

I would call that temp an outlier; even if you had an early OV, it's way too early for you...watch the temp, but don't stress it. :thumbup:


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: harri
> 
> 
> Brooke that is what I was thinking also.. My temp was pretty high this morning which makes me more curious also:(
> 
> I would call that temp an outlier; even if you had an early OV, it's way too early for you...watch the temp, but don't stress it. :thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks! I know it is too early to have Od yet, it is just not usually that high before O. :shrug: Yea, if my temp is more "normal" tomorrow, I am just gonna take the one off today. Or FF is gonna give me pretty high coverline and that could screw up my whole chart!


----------



## prettynpink29

Grace, what does your OH do?? 2nd shift, is that a night shift?


----------



## dachsundmom

You can always move the coverline...but as long as you are above it, it makes no difference what it is....it's nothing more than a visual tool for you.


----------



## prettynpink29

I didn't know that! I still learn something new on here everyday! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> I didn't know that! I still learn something new on here everyday! :haha:

If you move it, your x-hairs will be blue instead of red...but, it's not a big deal. :thumbup:


----------



## mammag

prettynpink29 said:


> Grace, what does your OH do?? 2nd shift, is that a night shift?

He works from 3pm till 1am, so yeah, it's pretty much night shift, and he works building power plants, the tanks and stuff that go in them.


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, lol! I didn't know that crosshairs could be different colors either! :haha: what do the - - - hairs mean?

Grace, aww man! Those hours must suck for both of you! He better wake you up when he gets home!:)


----------



## mammag

Lol, he tries, but I sleep like the dead, seriously; the house could burn down around me and I wouldn't hear a thing!


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> Brooke, lol! I didn't know that crosshairs could be different colors either! :haha: what do the - - - hairs mean?
> 
> Grace, aww man! Those hours must suck for both of you! He better wake you up when he gets home!:)

Lol. It means something you've input into FF has made it get all confused; like CM after detected OV or marking restless sleep in the specifics category.

After OV, I wouldn't put any CM into FF, just add it in the notes section if you need it; FF is a touchy effer, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey ladies harri yey for the eggy woopwoop im so excited for you, 
Geace hope the egg pops out soon :hugs:

Well i just whent to see my doc and she said no way am i taking the hormones she is calling his secretary to tell her im not taking them she also said that she got a letter from my FS that said there is no cause for concern with the endo at present as my tubes are perfect and so is my uterus but will plan for ivf at my appointment in january if im not pregnant by then, i feel so much better she always puts my mind to rest :) i got some special painkillers too as the ones i had she said were to strong if i were to be pregnant :)


----------



## harri

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

THAT IS FANTASTIC NEWS LAURA!!! Yay!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

brooke :rofl: Man I know nothing about FF! All I have is the free version and all I usually put in it is temps, cm and opks. :haha: 
like "marking restless sleep in the specifics category" I wouldn't even know where to find specifics category! :rofl: or the "notes section" where is that at! :haha: 

wanabe- I am glad that your appt went so well!:) :hugs: can I ask what painkillers your doctor gave you that will be ok to take while pregnant?? It is for your endo pain, rite? Just curious!:)


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Solpadol (codine) and naproxen both for endo pain


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, jut click the tab on FF that says 'specifics' and you'll find everything you need, lol

Well, Idk if it's on the free version or not, tbh. I keep getting extra VIP days, so I've never looked at anything else, lol


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls how is everyone.....i need some updates lol

Well im still playing the waiting game. I should start my period this weekend
I had those super strong opks around the 5th so im thinking im only like 7 dpo


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## mammag

You had a pretty dip yesterday Icca!! :)


----------



## harri

Yeah Icca - nice dip :thumbup: x


----------



## Icca19

I know but im really trying not to get my hopes up though. Last month I had a ton of sympotoms since o day and I havent had sny so far....hell idk when I even oed lol


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all - well today's ic says no so must have been a fluke evap yesterday.. There's always next cycle though aye. .......


----------



## harri

:hugs: sorry waiting xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

sorry waiting :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

icca, this might have been already asked lol, but are you going to test at all?


----------



## harri

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly: Soy did this to me! :rofl:


----------



## prettynpink29

so I know that I am only on cd8, and wasn't gonna start poas till cd10.. But I got my new opks today in the mail and really wanted to see what they looked like.. I CAN not believe how small they are... They are a tiny bit smaller than the wondfo brand ones! boo! disappointed! :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wanabeamama

Sorry waiting:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks guys  Im not getting too down with it, my chart is finally starting to look a bit better, and if this month is not it then perhaps next month will be.  Got my PMA hat on today 

Hope everyone is doing well! Glad to hear you O'd Harri, thats fantastic! So glad your doctors appt went well Wanabe! Things are looking up people!


----------



## mammag

Got my IC's today and wanted to play with them so I had some sparkling water, I dipped one and then another in case the first one was a dud. 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0108.jpg


----------



## mammag

Better Pic

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0107.jpg


----------



## prettynpink29

Grace what brand are those opks?? They look like wondfo?
Did you see mine? It is one step brand. I wanted opks that were thick:(


----------



## mammag

These are HPT's. They are the same brand as yours.


----------



## amommy

I had those thin thin O tests last month pretty.. kinda stupid!! your line looks like its getting fairly close already.. mine are doing the same thing and I am CD 8 as well!
 



Attached Files:







PART_1315863390179.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mammag

Oh, and I got a psychic, supposedly I'll get my BFP October 8th, give or take a few days. Let's see how that works out!!


----------



## waiting2c

Well that is not that far away Grace!! Less than a month! Here is hoping its right.


----------



## dachsundmom

amommy said:


> I had those thin thin O tests last month pretty.. kinda stupid!! your line looks like its getting fairly close already.. mine are doing the same thing and I am CD 8 as well!

I still think you've got a few days, so don't panic about meeting your donor.:thumbup:


----------



## mammag

OMG Pork Chops a Leaf Bug!!! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am manifesting a pumpkin BFP since watermelons got me no where, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, I think you have ovulated!


----------



## mammag

Lol, Why? When?? I wanna know!! :) Here is my OPK, took it with my webcam cuz I'm too lazy to look for my camera :) 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/snapshot-1.png


----------



## dachsundmom

Today or late last night, lol

Your ticker isn't showing...just the link.


----------



## mammag

I fixed it.


----------



## mammag

Went ahead and changed it to the FF one cuz I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## dachsundmom

Looks much better!


----------



## mammag

Your chart looks kinda awesome Dmom.


----------



## mammag

You typically get a big dip at 11dpo, but you didn't this time.


----------



## wanabeamama

omg one of my friends just came and got her hair done and she told me she is 3 months pregnant she said she didnt want anymore kids as her first child and this one were both conceived on the pill WTF i asked if she had been on antibiotics and she said no, danm its just no fair she has 2 preganacys on the pill and didnt want any and i have never been on the pill , never been pregnant and is absolutly desprate to be a mummy and she had been on a drunken girly weekend the week before she found out ugh im going on the pill and getting drunk to hell with trying to do it right :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura....:hugs::hugs::hugs: Just goes to show you, my only sticky BFp was with DD; drunk, on the pill, antibiotcs. :growlmad:

Grace, BFN this morning and by this time something would show; I am manifesting for AF now, lol. 

I shoould have a 10 day FP and a 14 day LP.


----------



## mammag

Aww, crap, that sux. Maybe my body is waiting on you to ovulate, lol, we have to be in sync :) The psychic said October 8th, that's almost 4 weeks from now, and we know I'll be testing wayyy before then (assuming I ovulate anytime soon or now!)


----------



## mammag

See wanabe??!! I'm telling you guys, drugs and birth control; that's all we really need!! :haha:


----------



## harri

Alcohol and birth control seem to be the way forward!!! 

I'm in such a freaking rage right now I want a bottle of wine tonight!!!! Arggghhhhh!!!!

You guys are in for a treat lol I'm not nice in the TWW :) lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Miss Harri...has someone pissed you off? Do I need to send you a :gun:?:hugs:

Grace, which psychic did you use?


----------



## mammag

Her name is Tara, and I'm not sure of the website, but it was a free reading, of course if I wanted more specific info (I'm not sure how you get more specific than Oct. 8th) I could get it for the low low price of $139.99 :)


----------



## dachsundmom

$140? Lol

Hellz no!


----------



## mammag

IKR? I've got another free one coming too this week sometime, I would pay for one, but somehow I can only justify it in my brain if it's for free.


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I have paid for Katrina on three separate occasions, Gail twice, and Linda...who told me to mainfest and take meds. :growlmad:

That's where the manifesting joke comes from.


----------



## mammag

Lol, what does manifest mean?


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, what does manifest mean?

Well, that's the joke; no one has an exact definintion, but the closest would be...imagine what you want and it will happen. :haha:


----------



## mammag

Welll H-O-L-Y S-H-I-T!!! Is THAT the big secret???? Sonufabitch :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Welll H-O-L-Y S-H-I-T!!! Is THAT the big secret???? Sonufabitch :rofl:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## harri

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I'm going to imagine winning the lottery too! Lol

Nobody has pissed me off other than my ******* wisdom teeth! I am sat at work trying not to snap at anyone who comes near me! X


----------



## mammag

Awww, that sux :( I had mine cut out long ago!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mine were out when I was a teenager, lol


----------



## harri

I should really have them out because they're growing sideways into my other teeth but I'm too much of a chicken to make the call and book the surgery. 

The top ones would be fine as I wouldn't need surgery but the bottom ones do :( x


----------



## harri

You must be really wise dmom! :) x


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> You must be really wise dmom! :) x

:blush::blush::blush::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no harri theres nothing worse than toothache :( what have you taken?
:hugs:


----------



## harri

I'm taking mefenamic acid but I didn't have any with me at work. I've taken them now though and feel good :) xxx


----------



## mammag

O, I forgot to tell you guys, I get a note from school yesterday, telling me that I can not put hair product in my childs hair because it is a fire hazard. Are they F'ing serious!! Do they have my 6 year old playing with open flame that I should know about!! I like to have my childs hair look decent, I'm not going to just not do anything to it in the mornings, he has crazy curly hair, it has to have something done to it. I think that is so silly, FYI Aiden went to school with hair spray in his hair today.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> O, I forgot to tell you guys, I get a note from school yesterday, telling me that I can not put hair product in my childs hair because it is a fire hazard. Are they F'ing serious!! Do they have my 6 year old playing with open flame that I should know about!! I like to have my childs hair look decent, I'm not going to just not do anything to it in the mornings, he has crazy curly hair, it has to have something done to it. I think that is so silly, FYI Aiden went to school with hair spray in his hair today.

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Grumblebea

Harri, I'm a dental hygienist and former dental assistant. IMO, if you are going to have the bottom two out, you should just have all 4 done. Once the bottoms are out, the tops are useless and don't have mates to meet up with and will continue to errupt. It sucks to have it done and some do better than others but once they r gone, u never have to deal with them again and u will feel a thousand times better. Good luck.


----------



## harri

Thanks Grumblebea, I guess I should bite the bullet and make the call x


----------



## wanabeamama

Mammag that is rediculous lol what so they dont think that if your hair is exposed to a flame without product on it wont catch fire dumb ass school its the actual arosol can that it comes in that is dangerous near a flame ha stupids

Harri glad your feeling batter :)

I just made a lovely dinner it was tuna steak with potatoe baby corn and a relish of roasted peppers, corget, olives , sun dried tomatoes, pickled gurkin and onion and garlic it was yummy :)


----------



## harri

Mmmmm that sounds delicious! xx


----------



## dachsundmom

That sounds complicated, lol


----------



## waiting2c

Morning!! Well my morning, more like afternoon and evening for you guys lol!

Sorry to hear about your wisdom teeth harri, they do hurt, had mine out a year ago, was well worth it I think!

How is everyone doing today? Whats your weather like? We have had a week of bleak, windy wet weather so far, and today is no different. Wish I was at home curled up in bed with a book rather than at work.


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning waiting :hi: yeah we have had lots of strong wind and rain its rubbish lol
How you feeling today?


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls!
I was reading through the posts and just want to say that you girls crack me up!! "Manifest" and "gel on a child's hair is a fire hazard"! :rofl: :rofl: Hilarious!!! 

well I just got back from my first day back at work!! I am tired! LOL and not only is it my birthday, but work was shitty!!! :rofl: I got sand thrown down my shirt and in my hair!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Wanabe! Im feeling okay enough  Hanging out for the weekend already lol, its been a long week! how are you feeling??

Happy Birthday PnP!!!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks waiting!!!:)


----------



## mammag

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Pink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Grace!!:) 
I just realized that we might be in the 2ww together for a "few days"! LOL I will probably be around 1 week behind you :haha:

as soon as I get +opk I will have to figure out how to change my ticker... I don't think this cycle, being medicated, is going to be 33 days long.


----------



## dachsundmom

:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::drunk::drunk::drunk::wine::pizza:

Happy Birthday Heather!!!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Lol - love that smiley that jumps in the glass of wine..... that is exactly what I feel like doing today!!


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Brooke!!!:) 
HELL YA! Since I am not in the 2ww I will be having a few glasses tonight!!:happydance: 
and some bday :sex: swim :spermy: swim! :holly:
we were suppose to wait till cd12 :shrug: but I don't think OH will last 2 more days :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

You must have birthday sex! :haha:

I think waiting until CD12 is a bit much, lol. You've got to have some fun with this!:flower:


----------



## prettynpink29

yay! technically, we already broke the "wait until cd12"! :haha: 

as soon as OH realized AF had stopped he jumped on me and I couldn't resist :rofl: around cd5-6 LOL 

but we have still had less sex this cycle than any of the others :shrug: so who knows:)


----------



## prettynpink29

and I just realized I forgot to temp this morning:dohh::dohh:


----------



## wanabeamama

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Prettypink xxx
 



Attached Files:







07dd4140.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## prettynpink29

aww!!! thanks wanabe:) a pink cake just for me!!:)


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/HappyBirthdaySexyMan.jpg


----------



## mammag

Sexy Man :sex: :)


----------



## mammag

I think I surged for real today, or maybe tomorrow, OPK's are still positive tonight, and when they are still positive in the PM it's usually my for real surge :) Yay, really hope I O!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Manifest an egg and it shall happen! Lol


----------



## mammag

Crap, forgot that all I have to do is imagine it... Maybe I should just relax and quit thinking about having another baby while I'm at it!!! :)


----------



## waiting2c

I just purchased me 80 more OPKs online to be shipped within the next 2 weeks... then I can POAS as much as I like near O day!


----------



## mammag

Yay for internet cheapies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

i reckon - only cost me $18 NZ for them plus the shipping!


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, you can't just imagine it...you have to WILL it, lol.

It takes two weeks to get that stuff to NZ?


----------



## mammag

Lol (((makes scruchey red willing it face))) 
(((realizes that 'willing it' face looks like I'm pooping and stops before someone see's))) :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Manifesting takes a lot of work, lol.


----------



## waiting2c

Yup i should get them between the 23rd september and the 7th october... im hoping closer to end of sept as I need to be peeing on them by 7th october lol


----------



## mammag

Just had another reading done, and now I am sad :(


----------



## mammag

Just like the last psychic I spoke with 3 years ago, who told me that she couldn't see another child for a long time, too long for her to see, which probably meant it could be at least 2-3 years, this one just told me the same thing, without the 2-3 years, she said she could not give me a time line because it was "too far out". What kind of crap is that, I'm paying them to tell me what I WANT to hear!! She mentioned adoption :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, who the hell was this idiot?


----------



## mammag

Everly, from here https://psychicaccess.com/0-home.php she's probably like the best psychic on the planet, if she was fake she wouldn't have said that, she didn't try to sell me any herbs or books to free me of my block or anything stupid like that, just straight and to the point and then done. :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

You paid $4.99 a minute to hear that crap?!


----------



## mammag

Lol, 6 of them were free.


----------



## mammag

And I only used the 6, not even that; that was the only question I had, and she didn't try to keep me on for any longer.


----------



## dachsundmom

How did she read? Was it a feeling, cars, or pendulum?


----------



## mammag

I am not sure to be honest, she just asked me and DH's names.


----------



## mammag

Good Morning girls!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## dachsundmom

I still think you OV yesterday, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: dmom :hi:mamag


----------



## prettynpink29

morning girls :hi: 

well I didn't get any bday sex last night! LOL My "usual" sleeping schedule is 12am-5am. I am just not much of a sleeper.. Well last night I fell asleep at 8pm! :haha: and OH did not have the heart to wake me up!:dohh::growlmad: 
O well, good thing last night didn't count! :haha:

I also don't understand why my temps are so high still :shrug: What is up with that! 97.92 BEFORE O!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Girls!

Laura, how are you feeling today? :hugs:

Heather, you know better than this, lol. One temp on it's own means nothing and if you look at last cycle's chart, you had a few high temps prior to OV as well. So one temp is 1/10 of degree higher than last cycle's highest pre-OV temp? No big deal. :flower:


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Brooke :hugs: I feel like I am still trying to comprehend the temping thing. I know it can go up and down before O, but I just didn't remember them being this high last cycle.. I guess looking back it was almost this high:dohh: forgive me:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nothing to forgive, lol.


----------



## prettynpink29

:haha: 

now I am gonna go enjoy some kahlua cake for breakfast, since I fell asleep last night before eating any! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Kahlua and coffee! Lol


----------



## prettynpink29

I am not a coffee drinker, but I LOVE tea!:) mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm now I want tea too:haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

well I am pretty sure that O is days away! LOL my cbfm stick from this morning. estrogen is still really strong! cd10, 1st cycle on clomid I got +opk cd14.. I am thinking this round is I am going to O later...
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep...you have a few days yet, lol.


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL a few.... I am thinking a week?? Probably around cd16-17.. :shrug: 
dr is not gonna be happy!:haha: he wants my cycles "shorter" around 28-30 days and he wants me to O before cd16 :haha:


----------



## harri

Hey ladies, how are we all today?

Happy birthday for yesterday pink :) xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Harri! Chart looks nice!


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Harri!! I am good! Just ready to O already! LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

yes! Very nice chart Harri:)


----------



## mammag

Finally! My true surge :) I'm so excited!!! :happydance:

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0115-1.jpg


----------



## harri

Nice chart yourself dmom :)
I hope your O comes soon pink!

I still don't know if I am actually 5dpo, I think it could be anywhere from 3-5dpo. X


----------



## harri

Nice opk Mammag!!!!! :) xx


----------



## prettynpink29

:happydance: Grace! 
How many days of +opks did you have?? I thought you already Od! LOL


----------



## mammag

I know! I'm so happy about it! Lol, I hope I don't start ovulating this late all the time. My temp was a tiny bit higher today cuz I didn't sleep with the air on again. I think I will O tomorrow.


----------



## mammag

Lol, I've had days and days of the same color as the control, but this is the first day it has been darker. And I finally have EWCM. I'm going to have to make sure I stay up tonight so I can BD. Can't do it before work this time, he's hurt his back and it's going to take a little more work than our usual sneaky quicky, lol.


----------



## mammag

But, the last time I got pregnant (december of '08) I O'ed on cd20! So maybe it's a lucky day for me :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd then Grace!


----------



## prettynpink29

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust: :dust::dust::dust: x20!!! Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## mammag

Yay!! :) I also got me a new TV today, 65" Mitsubishi DTP or some letters like that. Lol, I can't wait for them to deliver it, I totally love video games and can not WAIT to play me some call of duty 4 on it!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Harri how cool would it be if we both test together next week lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:

Here we go again!


----------



## prettynpink29

mammag said:


> Yay!! :) I also got me a new TV today, 65" Mitsubishi DTP or some letters like that. Lol, I can't wait for them to deliver it, I totally love video games and can not WAIT to play me some call of duty 4 on it!!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: this seriously cracked me up!!!!! OH loves call of duty!! And he has tried to get me to play it several times, and I just can't not work that damn controller!! my screen is always looking at the sky or the ground! :haha: :haha:


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> Harri how cool would it be if we both test together next week lol

:rofl: I will be between 9-12dpo next wednesday. What will you be?
I can just see us sneaking our pee sticks into the restaurant loo :rofl: :rofl: 
X


----------



## dachsundmom

What did I miss? Are you two finally meeting?


----------



## harri

Yeah we are meeting next Wednesday evening! :happydance: x


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Yeah we are meeting next Wednesday evening! :happydance: x

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

yay :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mammag

Oh, that's cool!!! I wish we could all meet!!!!!!!!


----------



## harri

I know! It feels like a first date :rofl: x


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> I know! It feels like a first date :rofl: x

:haha:


----------



## MrsStutler

Gah, I've missed all kinds of stuff! 
I'm so excited harri and wannabe get to meet! I wish I could meet you all. :hugs: 
Excellent OPK Grace!:happydance: and if you guys play COD on Xbox we should play together. We've already got our copies pre-ordered, although I told DH that he has until February to reach whatever highest level he can get and then I smash the xbox with a hammer! :haha: He gets a *tiny bit* obsessed when the new ones come out. He has spent a cumulative 40 some odd days playing the Call of Duty games...and he wonders why it's never sexytime. 

Happy late birthday Pink!!:flower:

Did I miss anything else big?

I finally got the video of the ultrasound to work, it's about 15 min long if you want to see it: https://babystutler.vidmeup.com/view?q=4e7013f5005f9.flv


----------



## harri

I'm going to check your video as soon as I get home x


----------



## mammag

Gonna go look at your vid!!! And I'm having some trouble with my xbox live, I'm getting ready to go check on it now, I'm banned for some reason, and I have done nothing to be banned, so I'm getting ready to go check on that now.


----------



## mammag

Ok, got it fixed!! I'm weighedcoma1603


----------



## mammag

jfi9oo89rI(-grjvd[pojtgjnbnnniemk08ynmoztoktyyoto9./tfo-wtgrkiwrhtkjgygugyfjrufjfjkgtjgtkgjjkgkggfigigiifgrjgfjgujgtoyikhgjhginjhkjnhjujhjkjjkjnmknhikjkjlijmjjkjkjkkjkjkjkjkhnkkbnkhjbjhgkkflktfoo;l


----------



## mammag

Tristen got the computer, guess he wanted to talk to you guys :)


----------



## harri

That video is great!! He was wriggling around loads! :) x


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Harri how cool would it be if we both test together next week lol
> 
> :rofl: I will be between 9-12dpo next wednesday. What will you be?
> I can just see us sneaking our pee sticks into the restaurant loo :rofl: :rofl:
> XClick to expand...

I think af is due thursday. Im not 100% sure when i ovulated lol would be funny poas in a restraunt lol


----------



## waiting2c

Hello All!!!

That would be so funny Harri if you both ducked off to the ladies to POAS, lol. Gave me a giggle at the mental picture.

Well my temp took its pre AF drop this morning so figure I should be on CD1 by Sunday.  Roll on October.


----------



## harri

Waiting - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## mammag

Aww, I'm sorry waiting :(


----------



## waiting2c

Its okay, i have decided to go hard with everything this cycle, vitex, lots more opks, proper temping, might have a go at smep... maybe preseed and softcups.. will see... Feeling optimistic with it all right now  Also means I can have a drink or two at the rugby next weekend with all my mates so its okay...  I would have taken a BFP over a drink any day but will be nice to relax, I will be 2 weeks from O day then and chilling.


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs2::friends: waiting


----------



## mammag

Waiting, just a small warning about the vitex, I have seen it multiple times cause extremely long cycles the first time you take it. And when I say long, I mean months.


----------



## waiting2c

Oh really??? I took it to O day this month, and I do think this month has been a weird one for me. Wonder if I should not take it next month and just see what happens.


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> Hello All!!!
> 
> That would be so funny Harri if you both ducked off to the ladies to POAS, lol. Gave me a giggle at the mental picture.
> 
> Well my temp took its pre AF drop this morning so figure I should be on CD1 by Sunday.  Roll on October.

It would be even funnier if we asked the waiter for a small cup (to pee in) and then came back to the table to compare pee sticks over dinner hahaoh 
Oh no waiting im sorry about the dip :hugs: xx


----------



## waiting2c

Lol..... that would be awesome.... you could always POAS before you go and just compare over the dinner table lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no i forgot to mention my urine infection to my doc the other day and its just got worse it really hurts to pee and there was a little blood in it too :( ill have to go to the walk in centre before i go to work tomorrow :(


----------



## prettynpink29

aww wanabe :hugs: I know how that feels! When they did your first lap, did they check for IC in your bladder? That is when I found out that I had IC. And I go through spells of having blood in my urine because of this. It is common in women with endo.


----------



## prettynpink29

waiting, I have heard the same thing about vitex that Grace has.. But I also heard a lot of negative things about soy messing up cycles and I actually feel better on soy then clomid. LOL I wish all of our bodies were the same:thumbup::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

brooke, what are you up too? :) is it evening where you live?


----------



## mammag

Here it is!!! Next to my old one :happydance:

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0117.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Very nice Grace! I bought a 52" last year and I've never regretted it for a minute.

Heather, it's a little after 8PM here...


----------



## mammag

I was wrong about the inches earlier, it's 60, the sales guy told a small fib, lol. I don't care though, it's still HUGE. :)


----------



## prettynpink29

yay!!! Nice TV Grace! We have a 70" and I admit, I did not see the point at first and thought it was ridiculously big, but now I absolutely love it!!!

Brooke, it is just after 5pm here, so we must have a 3 hour time difference:)


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, the sad thing is...no one in my house really watches TV, lol.

We are all on our computers. We are three people with 3 laptops and 2 desktops, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, I don't watch TV much, but I do play the video games, and the xbox is HD so the graphics are awesome on it. I'm waiting for the boys to fall asleep now so I can really get into the game for a while!


----------



## dachsundmom

We have 5 TVs, lol.

I am very bad; DD has a TV, cable, and a DVD player in her room.


----------



## mammag

:) That's so funny, my boys have their TV, Cable, regular Xbox, Wii and DVD player in their room. So I'M bad! DH says that their never going to want to work for anything, I say their kids and if we can give it to them then why not!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Lol....


----------



## mammag

.....Your dot dot dot was ominous :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's my way of manifesting, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lmao................................................................................................................


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lmao................................................................................................................

Getting better! :haha:


----------



## mammag

:) I'll be a professional manifester in no time!


----------



## wanabeamama

I just whent to my doc i have antibiotics now :(


----------



## harri

Yay! :) you'll feel better in no time! 

God I'm such a moody cow today, why do people send me emails (my email address has my name in it) AND THEN SPELL MY NAME WITH TWO T's!!!!!! I get it at least 3 times a day! X


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Yay! :) you'll feel better in no time!
> 
> God I'm such a moody cow today, why do people send me emails (my email address has my name in it) AND THEN SPELL MY NAME WITH TWO T's!!!!!! I get it at least 3 times a day! X

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> Yay! :) you'll feel better in no time!
> 
> God I'm such a moody cow today, why do people send me emails (my email address has my name in it) AND THEN SPELL MY NAME WITH TWO T's!!!!!! I get it at least 3 times a day! X

Lmao, that's freaking priceless :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

good morning girls!
I am on my way out the door to work but wanted to say :hi:!

My temp is really getting to me this cycle. This morning it was 98.03! Now I have officially reached a new high for before O temp. I know I haven't Od yet, it is to early and no +opks..:shrug: I am just quite puzzled by my temps that keep rising.. :dohh:

I know Brooke, you told me that 1 temp doesn't matter:thumbup: Just feel like they are getting higher! I don't know if you can see all my charts or just my last cycle when you click on the link.. My 1st cycle on clomid, my temps never even got over 98:shrug: Maybe higher temps this cycle mean a sticky bean:haha: I wish!


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, I can only see the August chart...can you do an overlay of several cycles so I can look at them all together, please?


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Brooke!:). Yea I will do it when I get back from work. Can you tell me how though? LOL I have no clue how to do that


----------



## dachsundmom

It's in the chart settings section of FF...it will ask you which charts to pick and then will update what we can see.


----------



## mammag

I hit the alarm in my sleep this morning :( Didn't take my temp till 8:15 and I usually take it at 7, have no idea if it should be that high, or if it's affected by my sleeping in :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

use the adjuster


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather have you done another test pg? Your temp never whent below your cover line i think you should do a pg test :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Where has Icca been?


----------



## harri

I was thinking this yday!!! X


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri, with one T...do you still feel like an angry :mamafy:? :haha: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Harri, with one T...do you still feel like an angry :mamafy:? :haha: :hugs:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## harri

Lol I've calmed down now, I just really don't like Harriett - it looks like it has a stutter lol 
:rofl: at least nobody is calling me Hatty :rofl: xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey guys.... Nervous question. What are the chances of same faint line in 3 ic s in a row being evaps? I ask CIA obviously I just got this but temps are not high so don't know what to think


----------



## dachsundmom

Let's see a pic please.


----------



## waiting2c

I'll take one and upload when I get to work. 2 are now past ten mins but the third I only just did


----------



## mammag

Ohhh Waiting, exciting!! :)


----------



## waiting2c

Hmmm I dont know that you can see them in the pics... ill upload two for you guys to see
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 10









004.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dachsundmom

Can you lighten the pic at all?


----------



## waiting2c

how do you do that?


----------



## waiting2c

how bout this
 



Attached Files:







006lighter.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dachsundmom

I see a little something!


----------



## waiting2c

Im shaking at the moment, I saw something straight away on first one, but after mondays evap I took another one, saw it on there thought about it whilst I did my hair, took a third one and still saw it... God I hope they are not all evaps, that would break my heart.


----------



## waiting2c

this is a lighter one of the other pic
 



Attached Files:







04 lighter.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dachsundmom

I see the bottom test no problem!


----------



## waiting2c

What do you reckon, chance of all three being evaps? My temp is still low today, this is what I have used to talk myself out of it being real. Do I disregard temps completely as the first half are all adjusted by 3 hours?


----------



## dachsundmom

I know you don't want to hear this, but you wait for the temp in the morning.:hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Lol - i kinda figured.... I just updated with todays, had forgotten in the excitement. AF is due over the weekend so I guess I wait it out on everything...


----------



## dachsundmom

It went up a little...I didn't see that before! Let's hope for a bigger rise in the morning!


----------



## waiting2c

Yup !! Fingers are crossed.... might have to set an alarm to get me up at normal time or else it would be an adjusted temp cos tomorrow is sat and i can sleep in


----------



## mammag

Tomorrow is Friday here!!! :)


----------



## mammag

And I do see something on your tests! I really hope it turns into a :bfp: for you!! Statistics are on your side!!! :) Plus, this is a lucky thread ;)


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, It won&#8217;t let me overlay the charts.. I am not a VIP member. LOL I went and bought a new thermometer, so I will take a double temp in the morning and see if they are &#8220;close&#8221;.

Wanabe- I know, I just realized my temps never dropped after that last cycle.. But when I had the kidney infection I had bloods and ultrasound done.. That was back around sept 5th.. And everything came back negative. 

Waiting I see the lines too!!!! :) how exciting!!!

How is everyone else today?:)


----------



## waiting2c

Lol - I am so not going to sleep well tonight! It feels like xmas time.

How are you feeling today PnP? Did you have a nice birthday the other day?

Thanks Mammag! How are you doing, did you O yet for sure?


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Brooke, It wont let me overlay the charts.. I am not a VIP member. LOL I went and bought a new thermometer, so I will take a double temp in the morning and see if they are close.
> 
> Wanabe- I know, I just realized my temps never dropped after that last cycle.. But when I had the kidney infection I had bloods and ultrasound done.. That was back around sept 5th.. And everything came back negative.
> 
> Waiting I see the lines too!!!! :) how exciting!!!
> 
> How is everyone else today?:)

If the bleeding was implantation it wouldnt have shown and for an ultrasound you would need to be more than 4weeks for even the slightest thing to show i wont settle till i see a test lol x


----------



## mammag

I'm good!! And yes, i am almost certain that I am ovulating today, i know my temps look a little high, but I think they are going to be off this cycle because of the hot days and then cold days, I have the heat on one night and the air on the next, lol; until it gets nice and cold out for good my temps will probably be unpredictable.


----------



## waiting2c

Exciting! I hope you are! You set aside time for lots of BDing? Well to be fair one lot of BDing should be enough lol!

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## prettynpink29

Waiting I am feeling good thanks:) Birthday was nice, quite and lots of food! LOL 

Wanabe you are forcing me to take an IC hpt&#8230; Is that what you are telling me? :haha: I can feel the force from the computer!:rofl:

Grace YAY!!! You are Oing today:) :) let the 2ww begin!


well here are my opks from today.. cd11.. Wondfo brand is quite darker than the onestep brand.:shrug:
dipped in the same pee
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5









pic3.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee:


----------



## wanabeamama

:gun::gun::gun:


prettynpink29 said:


> Waiting I am feeling good thanks:) Birthday was nice, quite and lots of food! LOL
> 
> Wanabe you are forcing me to take an IC hpt Is that what you are telling me? :haha: I can feel the force from the computer!:rofl:
> 
> Grace YAY!!! You are Oing today:) :) let the 2ww begin!
> 
> 
> well here are my opks from today.. cd11.. Wondfo brand is quite darker than the onestep brand.:shrug:
> dipped in the same pee

:gun: pee :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

:muaha: 
angel is saying no no no :jo::grr:
devil is saying :test: :haha: so u can see another :bfn::finger:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha so i guess i am the devil lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee::coffee:


----------



## prettynpink29

wanabe lol! no, I meant I have a devil on one shoulder and an angel on the other! LOL

Brooke :coffee::coffee: does this mean you are waiting on me too? LOL 

Isn't anyone gonna tell me the thought of testing rite now is so silly! :dohh::dohh: 

Well I lose! I am off to pee!


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee::coffee::coffee:

Now I am waiting for results, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

lol!

and the results are........................................ 

:bfn::finger:

no need for a pic... not even waiting the full 5 min, trashed it. If I were pregnant, then I would be over 2 weeks late and would have a for sure BFP! :haha:

Don't know what is up with my temp though...


----------



## prettynpink29

I know I can't do the chart overlay on FF.. But if I just jot down my temp numbers will you take a look for me??


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, copy and paste a couple of your charts in the message...it will be much easier, lol.


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks! didn't think about that:)

ok so first pic is 1st chart is 1st round of clomid = chemcial
2nd is last months all natural + progesterone
 



Attached Files:







pic4.jpg
File size: 59.8 KB
Views: 4









pic2.jpg
File size: 62 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, from what I can tell, your temps are fine.

Each chart has actually gone up gradually, so it's not out of the realm of possibility that this is just how your body changes cycle to cycle.

Look at mine in comparison, my temps never really get as high as yours, pre or post OV.

Your coverline is going to be higher this cycle, but you always seem to stay well above it, so I really wouldn't put too much thought into it. :flower:


----------



## mammag

Pink, Dmom is right, I think your temps are fine, they are right at your last months coverline, coverlines change all the time. I'm sure you'll see a clear shift in just a few days, judging by that OPK anyway. :)


----------



## mammag

I should be like 7 dpo right now guys, Soy Sucks! :(


----------



## mammag

Still got my PMA though!! :) For now anyway. Have a calm feeling about this month, remind me of this in a week plz!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Still got my PMA though!! :) For now anyway. Have a calm feeling about this month, remind me of this in a week plz!

Soy was the root of evil for you!

For me, even though I didn't get a BFP and it flushed out my system, cycle wise, it was perfect.

10FP and 14LP...can't complain...since my FP is short anyway. Which I do hate, but am afraid to phuck with it.


----------



## mammag

Yeah, It was good while I was taking it, it moved my O day up by one day every cycle I took it, so by the 3rd cycle I O'ed 3 days earlier than usual, LP was good too, but this first month off of it has been screwed, and I can't see any cause for it other than the Soy, so I will not be taking it again, I just hope I've really Ovulated, even though I'm pretty sure I have.


----------



## dachsundmom

I wonder if your body might need the estrogen boost, just not as much as you took?


----------



## mammag

I've always wondered that, even before the Soy, w/ as sore as my bbs get the day before O or so it seems like my body is making hormones overtime to induce ovulation, it seems like something isn't happening like it should. I mean something is obviously wrong, or I wouldn't be approaching 4 yrs TTC, but I've deffo wondered if it's something to do with my estrogen, because my progesterone is good.


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Brooke and Grace! 

I didn&#8217;t realize, until looking at other charts overlapping, that cover lines and temps can fluctuate and still be a "successful" cycle. I have just been going around clicking on peoples charts studding them :rofl: I feel like I am still learning to temp:) How long will I be a beginner!:haha:


----------



## mammag

Lol, Pink, I've probably seen every single chart on FF at least 3 times. I obsessively study them!!! But I'm a loser :)


----------



## prettynpink29

Grace have you tried clomid?

lol! I can look at other charts on FF???? :rofl: but seriously!


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace...I would seriously consider a very low dose of soy, if there is a next cycle.

I am talking no more than 80mg.

Heather...:haha::haha::haha: Ahhhh, newbies! :hugs:


----------



## mammag

No, I haven't, had it offered, but was scared of it back then, I'm still a little scared of it now. It just seems like I ovulate fine, and I don't wanna mess with that. But something has obviously got to change. Been looking for a new OB/FS in my new town, hopefully I'll have one I like soon and we'll see if anything has changed with either DH or me since we were last seen. It has been quite a while.


----------



## mammag

I did take a little this month, :blush:, once I hadn't O'ed by CD19 or gotten a positive OPK I took it that night, the next day my temp dipped and then my OPK went positive, don't know if it was related or not though.


----------



## mammag

Well, I got a positive OPK, but not really one that was consistent with the positives that I usually get, and none that lasted for longer than a hour or so in the mornings. U know what I mean! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I used one night of 165mg, lol. As a trigger.


----------



## mammag

I only had 4, and I took those just that one night. But like I said, I don't know if that's what made me O or if I was going to anyway.


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn...too confusing! Lol


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL!!! you used soy as a trigger Brooke??? Can't wait to see if it worked!!!

Grace, I understand about being scared, I was terrified to take it the first time. And then the fact that I ovulated all on my own last cycle made me even more not want to take it this cycle. I am thinking I have really weak ovulation, or an implantation problem :shrug: If I get a sticky bean this cycle, I will mail you my extra clomid :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

It worked for OV, just not a BFP...lol:haha:


----------



## mammag

Lol, the ovulating has never been my problem!! Maybe I drink too much coffee......


----------



## mammag

I'm going to imagine myself only drinking one cup a day!


----------



## dachsundmom

You have to manifest on it! :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL! coffee wouldn't matter, would it? 

wait Brooke, have you tested? How do you know it didn't work?


----------



## prettynpink29

Grace I know it seems like ovulation isn't your problem, but you never know :shrug: maybe you ovulate, it is just not strong enough


----------



## mammag

Yeah, I'm not so afraid of the Clomid anymore, to me, and this may sound stupid; but it just doesn't seem like it really matters anymore :shrug: I pretty much know, in my rational mind, that I'm not going to get pregnant anyway, so a couple of cycle trying something new, whether it F's me up or not, is not really that big of a deal.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Yeah, I'm not so afraid of the Clomid anymore, to me, and this may sound stupid; but it just doesn't seem like it really matters anymore :shrug: I pretty much know, in my rational mind, that I'm not going to get pregnant anyway, so a couple of cycle trying something new, whether it F's me up or not, is not really that big of a deal.

You serious?:flower:


----------



## prettynpink29

aww, don't think like that :hugs: 

did you conceive your boys easily?


----------



## mammag

Oh, I'm pregnant And............ "I Sniff Toxic Fumes" 

With one baby already dead of SIDS, she is at it again with the second baby, gotta love reality TV


----------



## dachsundmom

Why do you watch this stuff?


----------



## mammag

prettynpink29 said:


> aww, don't think like that :hugs:
> 
> did you conceive your boys easily?

Omg, you have NO idea, Aiden was a surprise, resulting from ONE sexual encounter in about a 6 month period and I was on BC, Tristen was planned and when we started trying I missed my very first period. 

Lol, I am serious, but I didn't mean that like it sounded, maybe I did a little, but I still believe I'll get pregnant eventually, but I have a deep feeling that there is something serious that needs to change first, I just wish someone could tell me what it is.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Why do you watch this stuff?

Like I said, Masochist.


----------



## dachsundmom

Are there really shows like that?

I only have cable for the Food Network and ESPN, lol


----------



## mammag

Yup, there is a show for everything, this show has really gone down hill, it's not usually about putting the childs life in danger.


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Sweet Jesus! :cry:


----------



## prettynpink29

it always seems to happen that way.... I think life is so unfair:( 


I have watched some of those shows... I watched "I am pregnant and homeless" and "I am pregnant and addicted to methamphetamine." or something like that.. Horrible, very sad, unfair, disgusting stories in my opinion. What channel is that one you are currently watching on? gonna try and find it


----------



## mammag

It already went over, but since you are behind me you might be able to catch it! Discovery Fit and Health.

And yeah, I was bitching about the methamphetamine one last week :growlmad:


----------



## waiting2c

Man today is dragging! Still a few hours of work to go.... 

Geez those shows sound awful!


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Girls! Temp didn't change this morning, goodness I hope I O'ed!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Is your OPK totally negative now bc your tests and temps are not lining up?


----------



## mammag

Yup, almost no line at all.


----------



## dachsundmom

Right now my best guess for OV is CD21...what do you think?


----------



## mammag

It does look that way, but my bbs aren't sore at all? IDK, this cycle is a lost cause it seems. Either way, I BD'ed in time, so I'm just going to have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## mammag

Took out that high temp and got crosshairs.


----------



## dachsundmom

I still think that CD21 is your best option, but take the x-hairs, lol!


----------



## mammag

Yay for crosshairs :happydance: Even if they are wrong, they are pretty, dotted like that they look like Christmas lights!!!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

See, now that's proper manifesting!


----------



## mammag

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Knew I'd get it right, asked another psychic and she was unable to answer my question :( Psychics hate me.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Knew I'd get it right, asked another psychic and she was unable to answer my question :( Psychics hate me.

Give me the name of one you used, that I can do by email, and let me test her out, lol.


----------



## mammag

Which one, the one that pretty much said I'd never have a baby?


----------



## mammag

The one that couldn't answer me was Saphina Brown, the other one was everly, but she doesn't do email, only the chat thing, either on the phone or webcam. She is here https://psychicaccess.com/0-home.php


----------



## mammag

But your first 6 minutes are free, and if she's with you like she was with me, she'll answer your question quickly and not try to keep you on there past your free time.


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm in my office, so I need one that can do it by email...if you have the name of the one who said you'd never get knocked up, I'll take the witch's name. lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, that's Everly


----------



## mammag

You can do a chat in a chat room with her first, get a feel for her before you do a webcam thing or telephone thing.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, let me see what I can work out when I get home...


----------



## prettynpink29

good morning girls! :flower:

How did everyone sleep?

well I woke up and took a double temp this morning.. 

new thermometer = 97.61

old thermometer = 97.70

so now which one do I use?? I hope I am gonna be to confirm when I O by these temps. I am sure you girls will help point me in the rite direction:) 

o yea, and to add to everything else this week... OH is now sick! He has a cold and a fever.. Will that affect his swimmers?? He is not a medicine guy, so I know he is not going to take anything.


----------



## dachsundmom

USe whichever BBT you started the cycle using; don't switch mid-cycle.


----------



## prettynpink29

thats the problem.. The thermometer that I started using this cycle doesn't want to turn on. It took 5 min this morning of banging it and holding the button down to get it to turn on :haha:

that is why I bought the new one, but it is the same brand as the old one.


----------



## dachsundmom

Then I guess you have no choice, lol

Just know FF might get very confused now, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

and today starts my obsessing over opks!! :) cd12, and am not gonna miss my surge!
I will do cbfm in morning and ICs afternoon/evening.


----------



## prettynpink29

i know it is gonna get confused because yesterday my temp was 98.03 and today (even if I use the higher temp) 97.70... It is going to take that as a dip and I Od if it goes high again tomorrow rite?


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep...pretty much.

Since you have not OV'd yet, you could toss the whole thing and start from today if FF gets too weird, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

o that is a good idea! I like that one :flower: :haha:


----------



## mammag

Dmom is right, you should try not to switch thermometers. Since you bought the same one can you just switch the batteries out maybe? I don't think DH having a cold will hurt anything, as long as he steers away from meds. My DH threw out his back at work, that's why we've only been BD'ing about every 3 days, he's been hurt pretty bad. He still wants to make a baby though, so the day after my positive OPK when I felt like shit he was like "we HAVE to do this, get your ass in here" lol. He's more of a trooper than I am sometimes.


----------



## prettynpink29

lol! sounds like your OH likes to take control :haha:

I tried switching the batteries last night and it the stupid thing still wouldn't turn on. I don't think it is the batteries, I think it is the thermometer itself. 

well here is my cbfm from this morning and the new frdo sticks. (which only have 1 line ??)

I can tell from cbfm that I am still days away. My estrogen is just too dark :shrug: wonder why my opk was so dark last night..
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 3









pic2.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 2









pic3.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mammag

That stick only has one line period? I've never seen a OPK like that before??


----------



## mammag

And a very faint line at that, maybe they are not very sensitive, so they don't make the control line very dark.


----------



## prettynpink29

yea, only 1 line total.. I don't even understand how they work if there are not 2 lines.. It is digital, but how can it determine + or not with nothing to compare it too :shrug: 

the box says the most sensitive to detect your own personal surge.. Bull crap, I think I wasted money.


----------



## prettynpink29

yea, this is the pic from my surge last month.. The bottom one is the test (just has the top on it)
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dachsundmom

I prefer ICs to digis, but that's just my personal preference.


----------



## mammag

That is strange! I want one now.


----------



## mammag

Harri! Your chart looks awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

lol the only digitals I like are the cbd. I had purchased 2 boxes of them on ebay for only $17. And the lady sent me the digitals not the regular ones. I would have never purchased them if I knew they were digital. 

now I am trying to sell the other box on ebay because I don't want them! LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

grace, if you want to try one buy my box on ebay! :) lol jk


----------



## harri

My chart may look a bit awesome but I feel devastated! Crashed my car this afternoon, in to my neighbours car might I add!! 

Arghhh! Moody bitch alert - AGAIN lol x


----------



## mammag

Lol :) I'll stick with my line obsessing, digi's take away all the fun!!


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> My chart may look a bit awesome but I feel devastated! Crashed my car this afternoon, in to my neighbours car might I add!!
> 
> Arghhh! Moody bitch alert - AGAIN lol x

Awww :hugs: I'm sorry, is everyone OK?


----------



## prettynpink29

harri your chart does look wonderful!!! :)

and I am so sorry about your car accident! I hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## harri

Yeah it was a stupid EXPENSIVE mistake! My new Audi aswell :cry: 

Back to TTCing lol what fay do you think I Ov'd? X


----------



## harri

Day**


----------



## prettynpink29

grace, lol! yea, I wouldn't recommend the frdo. this is why I am trying to sell them on ebay!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mammag

I really think it could go either way, either day 22 or 24, you won't really know until you get your :bfp: or your AF comes. Going just off your temps I would say day 22, but with everything else it looks more like 24.


----------



## prettynpink29

harri :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh Harri!

Will your insurance cover everything?


----------



## prettynpink29

and Brooke I just LOVE all your pumpkin stuff!!!!:) Makes think about fall every time I see it!!:)


----------



## dachsundmom

I have my Thanksgiving theme ready to go...one of my dogs, Porkchop, will be doing my holiday avatars, lol.


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL!! can't wait to see it:)

I have a pic of my dog in a stocking hanging:) maybe that will be my holiday avatar!

is that your dog in your avatar pic rite now?


----------



## dachsundmom

No...that's a nice doxie in my avatar....

This is Porkchop! :growlmad:


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I can't make the picture bigger, but I can guess that Porkchop wasn't suppose to tare up all that newspaper! :haha: 

I have a tiny Pomeranian and a fat half Doxie/half Chihuahua. There the ones who chewed up my original BBT :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:

Porky destroyed that magazine in about 30 seconds...it's what he does.:growlmad:


----------



## prettynpink29

:haha: O Porky!! :haha:

you should get some of that bad tasting spray that they sell at pet stores and spray one. It will taste horrible and he will never want to destroy another magazine! :) 

we used it for my doxie/chihuahua, Daiquiri. She use to chew up sandals.:growlmad: We only had to spray 1 sandal 1 time with that stuff and that was it, she never tore up another sandal after that:)


----------



## harri

Yeah but my premiums will sky rocket :( bummer ! Oh well, that will teach me to always check my blind spot lol xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri...that just sucks!:hugs:

Heather, we have tried everything with my POS dog...he's also been booted from two different training classes.

Well, technically only one...he was asked to come to a less crowded class next time. :growlmad:

This is my lab...Barney; most perfect dog ever!


----------



## prettynpink29

so sorry Harri! :hugs:

Brooke :haha: :rofl:

sounds like Porky needs a :grr::trouble::ninja: LOL

Let me find pics of my doggies:)


----------



## Icca19

hello girls how is everyone doing?
i just wanted to check in real quick ( i wont be on long) we dont have a computer at the moment so i just get on line when i can at a friends house but i should be back on full time soon enough !!!

oh still no AF but my temps have taken a big dip......its also been 34 degrees at night for the last 2 nights so.........


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca! You're alive, lol.


----------



## Icca19

yes yes im still here, its killing me not being able to get on B&B!! lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, here are my fur babies

Daiquiri about 15 pounds (she looks dead in this pic :haha:) we were told she would stay under 5 pounds :dohh:

Lexy under 3 pounds, my beach baby!


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: Icca!!


----------



## Icca19

:hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

Cute dogs! :hugs:

Icca, when is the last time you tested? I have a great chart, but no BFP...I am hoping AF will show this weekend.

September is dead to me!:growlmad:


----------



## mammag

This is my Bella :) 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0062.jpg

HI ICCA!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Has Bella tried to bite again?


----------



## prettynpink29

love all the fur babies!!!! :) :)


----------



## mammag

Not at all, I'm not sure what happened that day :(


----------



## prettynpink29

o no... Your Bella bit someone?


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh shit harri how bad is it? Would it be cheaper to pay for repairs insutence is just rediculous as it is :( oh no thats so rubbish: hugs:


----------



## harri

Thanks laura :hugs: 

Ours is barely damaged it's the other car. If it's under a grand we will pay ourselves. There's a crack on their bumper so it just depends whether it can be repaired or will need replacing. Fx'd for repaired. 

Love all the dogs ladies :) wish I could have a dog but we both all day xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Fingers crossed :) : hugs: how You feeling harri any sympto
S. X


----------



## mammag

Has wanabe peed on anything yet?? Someone needs to pee on something people!!!


----------



## mammag

Another reading, says I'll be pregnant by April :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

For the love of God Grace, which psychic was this? LOL

I don't think Laura has POAS yet.


----------



## mammag

Lol, Inbul I think his name was, he does numerology.


----------



## dachsundmom

How much was this one per minute? LOL


----------



## mammag

Lol, free, don't you know me by yet?? I've never paid for a reading online!


----------



## mammag

I'll dish the dough out to the real life psychics though, lol. I don't believe in the online ones, I think to get an accurate reading, they have to see you in real life.


----------



## dachsundmom

I like numerology a little better if you're not seeing someone in person.


----------



## mammag

Me too, that's not something they have to "connect" with you to see. I'm good with that, it's only another 8 months or so :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Was this online?


----------



## mammag

Yup, right here https://www.allexperts.com/el/Psychics/


----------



## dachsundmom

Nice comment on the reading! LOL


----------



## mammag

Lol, I didn't know what else to say!


----------



## mammag

Where'd you see it at?? I don't see it anywhere on there!


----------



## dachsundmom

Aren't you the Grace that said something about a fast response and good reading? Lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, probably, I said it was a prompt response or something like that, I tried to look back on it though and can't find it on there, I thought it would take a while before it was published or something.


----------



## mammag

Oh, I see, it's just the comment I left, I get it now, the actual reading isn't there though yet, right?


----------



## dachsundmom

Wait? He puts up the actual reading? Glad I didn't do it then, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, he doesn't have to, you can mark it private if you don't want it advertised.


----------



## wanabeamama

Nope I've not peed on anything yet my chart looks good but I'm going to see what happens tomorrow I usually start spotting 12dpo I just don't have the urge to pee this 
Cycle it's been a wierd one lol


----------



## harri

Your chart looks great! :)

xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

You guys both have really good looking charts!

Harri, with one T...how is your neighbor's car?


----------



## mammag

My phone died last night, so my alarm didn't go off this morning, so didn't get to temp, boo.


----------



## mammag

Have you guys seen the girl in the HPT gallery who has obviously been trying to get pregnant and is now asking if she should have an abortion?? Sometimes the people on here really piss me off. I wish I was on the baby and bump team so I could internet tear them a new one.


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls! 

how is everyone this morning?

I woke up 2 hours later then usual :( Is there a website where I can convert my temp? Or should I just put it in at a different time? 

Grace, I have not seen that thread..... OMG!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

Here Heather...it's a Godsend, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Have you guys seen the girl in the HPT gallery who has obviously been trying to get pregnant and is now asking if she should have an abortion?? Sometimes the people on here really piss me off. I wish I was on the baby and bump team so I could internet tear them a new one.

:saywhat:


----------



## waiting2c

Cd1 for me today... Onwards and upwards though learnt a lesson in not trusting ics.

How is everyone doing? How are you dmom?

That thread sounds awful!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Brooke! I will do it as soon as I get home:) 

So sorry waiting :hugs: 

Today I am having horrible pains on my right side:( I hope it means O is soon and not another cyst. I will be so upset if clomid gave me another cyst. I was not going to be monitored this cycle with u/s. But if they pain keeps up I am going to have to call the doc.. Can anyone tell me what the difference between a strong O and a cyst feeling wise?


----------



## prettynpink29

I adjusted my temp:) 

and also my CM has changed to watery!!! :) I am so happy to have CM this round on clomid!


----------



## prettynpink29

getting closer! will take another brand this evening to compare:thumbup: I am worried my surge is going to come quickly now.....:coffee:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mammag

Lol, what do you mean getting closer?? That's positive for sure!!


----------



## dachsundmom

That test is way positive!


----------



## prettynpink29

Really?? I am only cd13?? I am gonna do a cbd this evening and dollar store. 

How can it be + already when my cbfm test yesterday morning was low.. The estrogen line was so dark, remember??

I always get pretty dark lines on wondfo brand, so I guess i am not convinced yet! LOL but it would explain all the pain today and watery CM


----------



## dachsundmom

Your chart looks like OV day could be today, as well.


----------



## prettynpink29

:wacko::wacko:ahhhhhhhhhh

I am freaking out now! I thought I had a couple more days for sure! OH is sick and we haven't had sex in days:dohh::dohh:

I know I was suppose to wait until the day after +opk to have sex this cycle, but with the test I just took and all the pain I am thinking we should bd tonight??


----------



## dachsundmom

Most definitely!


----------



## prettynpink29

my temp was 97.93 but that was at 8am and usually I take it at 6:30am.. So I did the conversion thing and it said 97.63. :shrug: I screwed up!


----------



## prettynpink29

well I hope OH is ready for me!!!! :sex: :sex: 

I am thinking with the way things are working out, we will do it tonight, 2maro night and the next.. Just in case:)


this is exciting/scarry!!! We barley had sex the cycle, drs orders..


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## prettynpink29

aww!!! Thanks:)

swim!!!:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: swim!!!


----------



## mammag

Tonight is the perfect night!!! Lol, Yay!! Your having a perfect CD 14 ovulation! :dust:!!!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

ok......................

hold on..................

got out my stash :haha: 

frdo- negative

$ store- negative

onestep- positive

wondfo- positive 

What do I believe :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







pic2.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2









pic3.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2









pic1.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mammag

Hmmmm, I'm not sure! How long has it been since you took that positive OPK?


----------



## prettynpink29

about an hour apart.. But I hadn't drank anything either.. I think that ICs might just be to sensitive for me.. Last cycle I used all these brands and got + at the same time :shrug: I am not sure what to do.. 

I took the wondfo first
then 1 hour later took the other 3


o well, we will just bd... That way I won't have any regret or think "what if" :haha:


----------



## mammag

prettynpink29 said:


> about an hour apart.. But I hadn't drank anything either.. I think that ICs might just be to sensitive for me.. Last cycle I used all these brands and got + at the same time :shrug: I am not sure what to do..
> 
> I took the wondfo first
> then 1 hour later took the other 3
> 
> 
> o well, we will just bd... That way I won't have any regret or think "what if" :haha:

That's a good idea, can't stop BD'ing till temps confirm!! 

I honestly don't feel at all like I ovulated :shrug: My bbs are not even the least bit tender, and my bbs always get very sore very quickly, usually the day of ovulation, my body is sending weird signals this month.


----------



## prettynpink29

Aww I am sorry Grace. :hugs: I might have already asked this, but did u take soy this cycle too?

Now that u mentioned that, my nipples are usually so sensitive around O the last 2 cycles. And rite now they are not :shrug: I am really confused by my opks. Did another dollar store and negative but did another wondfo and its positive. I am gonna do cbfm in the morning and see where my estrogen is at and just start bding. That's all I can do


----------



## mammag

Kind of, but not really. I took it on CD19 only as a little boost. Got a positive OPK the next day.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, if FF gave x-hairs, then don't question it, lol.


----------



## prettynpink29

no :sex:

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

hope he didn't ruin our chance this month


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, is OH still feeling poorly?:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

:hugs: Miss you all! I am sorry that I haven't been around much. I am so tired that I don't even want to look at my laptop by the time I sit down. Hope all is going well for you guys!


----------



## harri

Hey guys! How are we all today? 

My temp has gone down lots, I'm worried my LP is going to be too short! Stay away AF xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> Heather, is OH still feeling poorly?:hugs:

Yes :cry: last night he had a 102 fever and threw up a couple times from all the crud in his throat. He won't take medicine, which is good and bad. 

But I took a cbfm stick last night and it was still low. Estrogen is way dark and lh is way light. Took another one this morning and its the same thing. I really think the wondfo was a "dud" test. I took cbd and no smiley face either. Also decided to check CP and it is was not even open and still medium soft. :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Heather, get him to take something to bring the fever down...tylenol is fine and there is no reason for either one of you to suffer.:thumbup:

Trust your body, not the tests...if you really feel that you have a few days yet, then focus on getting OH better and have him ready for go-time! :flower:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Brooke! :hugs:

I finally got him to take some tylenol a little while ago and he seems to be feeling a little better this morning anyways. He just not a medicine taker, he would rather suffer, he has always been that way. I am makin him stay home all day so he will get better.. 

I am trusting my body and my temps. I didn't O yesterday or my temps would be higher this morning, and it wasn't. It is lower. I think O is rite around the corner though:) as soon as my estrogen decreases. And the pain I was feeling yesterday, is a cyst. I am positive now. When I push down it hurts and that equals cyst.


----------



## dachsundmom

Then I think you need to be monitored on Clomid.


----------



## mammag

Aww, I'm sorry Pink :hugs: I wonder why you have such a problem with cysts? Do you have PCOS?


----------



## mammag

Oh, you're on Clomid this month. Didn't see that.


----------



## mammag

Took an HPT this morning, cuz I'm a loser and I have 50 of em in my cabinet, lol. Here it is!!!! My :bfn: for you viewing pleasure :)

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0118-1.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, how many DPO are we calling you?


----------



## prettynpink29

I know I need to be monitored. It is just getting so expensive that I opted not to this cycle. My fault.

I have a history of cysts which started around age 15. I have had 1 surgically removed and more than I can count rupture. That is the only symptom I have of PCOS, recurrent cysts. I have had testosterone tested and it is good and I have no extra hair growth. Plus I am a little underweight dr said usually woman with pcos are over weight :shrug: 

This is getting so annoying :cry:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Grace, how many DPO are we calling you?

Lol, FF says 5, OPK says 3, I say I'm not even convinced I O'ed, I just needed to pee on something :wacko:


----------



## harri

Hope your OH feels better soon pink :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Grace you're making me want to break out my hpts lol xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Grace I just saw ur hpt. Yea, what dpo are you? Those are the same ones I will be using, if I even get to that point.


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, you might want to consider a med like Tamoxifen or Femara, both cheap, but neither promote cysts.

Grace...you did OV.:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Sorry I am on my phone, so I am not able to see the new posts before I post LOL "hence the annoying repeated questions". My bad LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Brooke! Dr has never mentioned those before.. I am pretty sure he is going to require an ultrasound before I would have the option of a trigger shot now. 

Harri!!!! :test: :flower:


----------



## prettynpink29

take a look at my chart :) I think it is actually starting to "stabilize" :haha: before O! Should I take out the first 4 temps? or just leave as is and see what happens?


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, do whichever makes you happy, lol.

I don't think pre-OV temps are that important and it's quite common for them to be erratic.


----------



## prettynpink29

I know, you keep telling me that:dohh::dohh: 

Reach threw the computer and give me a little :grr::trouble:!!! 

I am obsessing, I know I am! :haha: This month has been the hardest yet for me (obsessing wise). I have the worst baby fever EVER!! 

I walked into the store the other day and within 5 minutes, saw 3 pregnant ladies. Turned around and walked rite back out went straight home and cried to OH!! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Why don't my BOOBS HURT??!!! I'm so confused by my lack of pain!! Lol, even on the soy they got tender right away, they didn't hurt as bad as a non medicated cycle, but they were at least tender. But now, nothing. I wish they would just get sore already.


----------



## prettynpink29

Grace :hugs: 

I am quite frustrated and obsessed with everything today too


----------



## mammag

Lol, well; that's how we TTC'ers roll :)


----------



## prettynpink29

:haha: I wish I could relax a little bit more! 

I was relaxed for a few earlier and had a nice quicky! :rofl: But now I am back to obsessing! :haha:

I love :sex:, but there are times like last night were I wish OH had a button I could just push for a cup of :spermy::spermy:!! :rofl::blush:


----------



## prettynpink29

need a button I can push, like this!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## harri

:rofl: that's so funny pink!


----------



## mammag

:rofl: That's freaking hilarious.


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/spermbutton.jpg


----------



## mammag

Sperm Button!!!


----------



## harri

:rofl: :rofl: WE NEED A SPERM BUTTON!! 

:bfn: even when tweaked to an inch of it's life lol

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/08680ed4.jpg


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend... im back at work now!

Sorry to see the BFNs, but it is still early days for you both isnt it??

I LOVE the sperm buttons! That is awesome! Really need one of those!


----------



## mammag

Lol Harri, we are both way too early, I would only expect to see :bfn: now! I know I've said this before but I didn't get :bfp: till 11dpo and that was testing every day!


----------



## prettynpink29

Grace, that is a better button!!!! :) :rofl: I am gonna get me one of those!


Harri :hugs: :hugs: so sorry!


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: waiting!


----------



## harri

It's all good, I ovulate now so no :bfn: is going to get me down. :wohoo: 

:)


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Heather! Hope you get to DTD with your OH soon!

Yay for ovulating Harri, give it a few more days before testing again and you just never know!!

how is your car? Was sorry to hear of your accident! What sort of Audi do you have, I just got one as a work car.


----------



## harri

Hey waiting. 

Thanks, it was only a slight prang :) I've got an A3. I <3 it :) 

How are you waiting? xx


----------



## waiting2c

Cool!! I love Audi! I have an A1, small but zippy 

I am good, am chilling out from TTC for a couple of weeks till O day comes nearer.

looking forward to travelling to Rotorua on Sat for a Rugby World cup game and drinks etc with a big group of friends.

how are things in L-Town?


----------



## dachsundmom

Is it spring in NZ yet?


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks waiting! We did get to bd earlier!!:):)


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls how is everyone
Well no at....yet but she will be here soonon that note...Harris how much soy did you take and when


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> Is it spring in NZ yet?

Yup it sure is, we have lots of lovely spring blossoms on the trees... and the crappy wet weather that comes with spring lol


----------



## mammag

Yay for spring time!! I'm moving to NZ :) I HATE the cold, literally to the core of my existence, lol. My right boob is a little sore on the side, lol, so maybe I DID ovulate :)


----------



## prettynpink29

yay for sore boobs!!!! :)


:hi: Icca!


----------



## mammag

prettynpink29 said:


> yay for sore boobs!!!! :)
> 
> 
> :hi: Icca!

Well, it's only 1 boob.... :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

We do get winter as well Grace lol 

Yay for 1 sore boob! Its a start!

I watched the Great Sperm Race with OH the other night, he learnt a lot... I think it gave him a new appreciation for how it all works.


----------



## prettynpink29

my opk progression!!! 

I have determined that wondfo are just to sensitive for me :shrug: Or maybe I got a dud batch :shrug: 

estrogen is still going strong! LOL
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3









pic2.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 3









pic3.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3









pic4.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, that's funny...I have never gotten a digi to smile at me and I am a very strong surger...


----------



## prettynpink29

really?? now I want to see your lines when you surge on a digital stick!!! 

I have had 2 cycles were I have gotten positives on 4 different brands... That is how i know there is something up with the wondfo batch I got... I always get a positives on dollar store, cbd and "usually" cbfm along with the wondfo.. I just usually use the cheap ICs until I get what I think is positive, and then pee on a couple of the more expensive brands:) My box of cbd has lasted me 5 months! LOL and the reader still works:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I just stick to the ICs, lol.


----------



## mammag

Those IC's have never been wrong for me! That is just so strange, I always thought they weren't very sensitive at all, you must have just gotten a weird batch? But the ones in your progression pics aren't positive, I'll go back and find one of my positives for you on those.


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/cd15opk-1.jpg


----------



## mammag

And negative

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/CD10Opk1.jpg


----------



## mammag

Dmom, I love how when people post tests with NO line that you just hit the baby dust button 98 times, lol; that's freakin' awesome!!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Dmom, I love how when people post tests with NO line that you just hit the baby dust button 98 times, lol; that's freakin' awesome!!! :)

I love to look in that forum, but hate commenting, lol.

Some of these women can see a line on black paper.:wacko:

I've often wondered what kind of comments I would get if I just posted a test I haven't even pissed on yet...:haha:


----------



## waiting2c

:haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: 

OMG I wish you would do that... that would be funny!!

(I know I was guilty of doing a similar thing last week though ... )


----------



## dachsundmom

You had something I could see on your test....that particular forum got a little ugly last week, lol.


----------



## waiting2c

I had never been in there till last week... i dont venture too far from my subscribed threads...


----------



## prettynpink29

Grace, thanks for posting those for me! :) what is funny, is the middle wondfo test in that pic is the one from yesterday that you and Brooke both said was positive. But clearly from the other brands my surge is not here yet. I had bought 2 batchs of wondfo and I am just on my second batch this cycle.. I am guessing I should toss them! LOL 

Brooke, are you telling me I should just stick to one brand? :haha: LOL

and :rofl: :rofl: you should totally do that!!!! :haha:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Dmom, I love how when people post tests with NO line that you just hit the baby dust button 98 times, lol; that's freakin' awesome!!! :)
> 
> I love to look in that forum, but hate commenting, lol.
> 
> Some of these women can see a line on black paper.:wacko:
> 
> I've often wondered what kind of comments I would get if I just posted a test I haven't even pissed on yet...:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: HA HA HA HA!!!!!! 

It did get nasty, some people really don't want other peoples opinions, but it is hard to tell what person does and what person doesn't, so starting arguments is a routine thing in there.


----------



## prettynpink29

you girls crack me up!! :haha:

I admit, I love to look at the hpt section!


----------



## prettynpink29

I must have missed that thread!!!! hpt drama!!! :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

so.... a woman that I use to work wanted to do something special for her OH around ovulation... so she chose to get him a "sperm cake".... 

what do you girls think about the idea?? I think personally, my OH would completely laugh in my face and think it is a ridiculous idea! :haha::haha: :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3









pic2.jpg
File size: 79.4 KB
Views: 2









pic3.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mammag

Lmao, that's funny, the cupcake one's kinda freak my out though, they look like bugs or something :sick:


----------



## prettynpink29

:haha: yea, they do look like a bug! and I wonder how those were made :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Harri your chart is looking really good :happydance:


----------



## harri

Wow Laura - your chart is looking better!!!!!!! 

Are you going to test? Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Somebody POAS! lol


----------



## harri

No way, I got a bfn last night! I'm getting my hopes up too much too, my boobs are sore and I'm bloated. I keep thinking I'm pregnant but in reality my body is gearing up for AF :cry: 

Laura - :test:


----------



## mammag

Lovin' your chart Harri!!! It looks amazing!!! :) Sorry about your dip Dmom :( <---Sad Face


----------



## harri

Dmom :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

When are you testing again Grace? X


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> No way, I got a bfn last night! I'm getting my hopes up too much too, my boobs are sore and I'm bloated. I keep thinking I'm pregnant but in reality my body is gearing up for AF :cry:
> 
> Laura - :test:

awww harri sorry you got bfn but there is stll time :hugs: I'm to terrified to test I've never seen my temps so high especially when af is due tomorrow I
Just happy that for the first time in 8 months I havnt had any spotting touch wood :) I think the change of diet has done me good :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you girls kidding? I am thrilled for the dip! I give it up by 12DPO and now I can move the phuck on, lol.

harri, with one T.....:hugs:


----------



## mammag

Lol, I don't know :shrug: I really don't think I have much of a chance this cycle, low post-ov temps and lack of sore boobs, I think the first month off of Soy has made my progesterone super low. But I will test again, just not sure when.


----------



## harri

:test: Laura :test: :test: :test:


----------



## harri

You never know Grace, your body could be trying to throw you off the scent :) xx


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> You never know Grace, your body could be trying to throw you off the scent :) xx

Lol, that wouldn't surprise me. 

DH is walking around cussing cuz I totally forgot I was supposed to take the car and get new tires on it at 9. I mean for F's sake, the bus doesn't even get here till 10 till nine, the baby wakes up way before then, and I really honestly just forgot. He's such an ASS sometimes.


----------



## harri

That's men for you! :)


----------



## wanabeamama

I might test in the morning depending on my temp :/


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> You never know Grace, your body could be trying to throw you off the scent :) xx
> 
> Lol, that wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> DH is walking around cussing cuz I totally forgot I was supposed to take the car and get new tires on it at 9. I mean for F's sake, the bus doesn't even get here till 10 till nine, the baby wakes up way before then, and I really honestly just forgot. He's such an ASS sometimes.Click to expand...

It's always our fault :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Oh wow Laura, your chart is absolutely beautiful, you haven't tested yet??


----------



## harri

PMA! THIS IS OUR CYCLE AND WE WILL GET OUR BFPS :) 

I'm going to get my :bfp: in the next 6 weeks. If I don't have positivity I have nothing. 

Come on :bfp: 

Xx


----------



## harri

dachsundmom said:


> It worked for OV, just not a BFP...lol:haha:




wanabeamama said:


> I might test in the morning depending on my temp :/

I'll be waiting!!! :) fx'd xxx


----------



## mammag

PMA PMA PMA!!! Lol, one of us has to get pregnant this month guys, we're screwing with statistics here people!!!


----------



## harri

I think we're actually due 2 :bfp:'s.

Come on statistics, don't let us down! X


----------



## dachsundmom

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## mammag

^^^Boobies^^^


----------



## harri

My boobies are sore AND bigger - check that bit of symptom spotting out! 

P.s. I'm allowed to SS, I don't get to do it often.

P.p.s is blinking a symptom? I just yawned too :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:pop::pop::pop::pop::pop::pop::pop::pop:

This is our code for a SSer on the 35+ boards, lol. :hugs:


----------



## harri

Lol haven't seen that before xxx


----------



## mammag

I tested!!

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0125.jpg

Yay!! :holly:


----------



## mammag

When do you guys think I O'ed??


----------



## harri

Grace is that a second line?!?!?!?!?!??????


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG! I think you OVd after the first positive test!


----------



## mammag

Lol, it so totally is, I'm afraid to get excited, but I'm soo freaking excited!!


----------



## harri

IT'S PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHH!!!!!!

I agree with dmom! 

Omg omg omg omg!!!!! Xx


----------



## prettynpink29

good morning!!!

How exciting Grace!!!!! I see the line for sure!!! YAY!!! Stick bean stick!! :):):)


----------



## mammag

I'm going to let you guys get excited for me, lol, It's probably my 7 dpo phantom line. My goodness I hope it's real, I wish it was tomorrow!!!


----------



## harri

:wave: pink! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Did you save the pee? Dip another one!

And for the love of God, stay away from the Dollar Tree tests!


----------



## harri

:hugs: I'm so excited for you Grace! Hurry up tomorrow! X


----------



## harri

Lol dmom - well said :)


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: harri!!!!!!!! Nice chart!! :)

Grace, yes!!! Dip another one!!! How can you not?? With that line I would be peeing like crazy! :haha:

:hi: Brooke!!! I am just reading through the threads, I am sorry about the temp dip too :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Lol, I didn't save it, and when I just peed again it was clear, so I decided not to dip anything in it and break my own heart, I'm going to pee one more time to get this 2nd 20oz coffee out of my system and then do a hold. God I hope that test is right.


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> :hi: harri!!!!!!!! Nice chart!! :)
> 
> Grace, yes!!! Dip another one!!! How can you not?? With that line I would be peeing like crazy! :haha:
> 
> :hi: Brooke!!! I am just reading through the threads, I am sorry about the temp dip too :hugs:

No sorry! :haha: I have been manifesting AF since 12DPO; I now have PMA again...even my DH said I've been a bigger bitch than normal. :blush:


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> Did you save the pee? Dip another one!
> 
> And for the love of God, stay away from the Dollar Tree tests!



Note to self: "Brooke does not like the dollar tree tests. If you pee on one, don't post a picture!" :haha: :rofl: :haha: :rofl: jk


----------



## harri

I'll hold with you Grace! I've just emptied my bladder  

I'm planning to test in 4 hours time! x


----------



## wanabeamama

Omfgffg grace that's a bfp wohoo


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: :rofl: love your word "manifesting" and how you use it all the time!


----------



## prettynpink29

harri can't wait to see your test :):)


----------



## prettynpink29

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mammag

I'm going to snap a quick pic of it dried, the line is still there. I'm so scared :)


----------



## harri

Just a pre warning - mine won't look like Grace's lol


----------



## harri

Show us the pic :) can't wait xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee:


----------



## prettynpink29

double :coffee::coffee:


----------



## mammag

Hard to see, easier IRL. 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/dpodried.jpg


----------



## harri

I still see it!!! X


----------



## prettynpink29

I see still too!!!!! fx'd for you!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## mammag

It has color too. I've never begged a pee stick before, but I'm begging it to be right :)


----------



## wanabeamama

yipeeeeeeee i see it too i think that title of the thread will be changing to 4bfp's tomorrow :)


----------



## harri

Or maybe 5 when you test Laura :happydance: xx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Or maybe 5 when you test Laura :happydance: xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## prettynpink29

:baby::wohoo:


----------



## mammag

Lol, babies, Laura, your chart does look amazing!


----------



## mammag

Ok, I just looked back, and if I did O the day after my first positive OPK, I would be 9 dpo.


----------



## harri

And you were telling me only yesterday that you have never had a bfp before 11dpo. Your body heard and said "I'll show you!" 

Xx


----------



## mammag

Lmao, with my luck I manifested a second line so hard that it worked, I just forgot to manifest a pregnancy :)


----------



## harri

:rofl: quick, manifest a pregnancy!

I'm manifesting right now :rofl:


----------



## mammag

Lmao!! ((making manifest poop face))


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm soooooo scared to test I've only ever seen 1 line it's hard to imagine seeing two :(


----------



## harri

:rofl: :rofl: my manifest face is the sour lemon face!


----------



## harri

We'll be here with you Laura! Hold your pee and do it tonight with me :hugs: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'll try I won't get home till 7 though I'm so scared I don't want my dream to be over for another month :(
What time are you testing?


----------



## harri

I'm going to try to hold off until 7:30! 

I shouldn't be testing, I am only 8-10dpo lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## prettynpink29

today is a LUCKY day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I just got my +opks:happydance::happydance::happydance:


gonna take a pic:thumbup:


----------



## harri

Dmom your avatar is amazing x


----------



## harri

:wohoo: :wohoo: let's see em pink! X


----------



## prettynpink29

we bd twice yesterday :happydance:

I might of had a temp dip today, maybe today is O day:shrug:

I don't know what the best CM is for conception, but I literally feel like I have "water" pouring out of me!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 3









pic2.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3









pic3.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## prettynpink29

gonna save my digital for later!!! Can't wait to see that smiley face:)


----------



## harri

Nice OPKs!!! I especially like your cbfm stick :) watery cm is great! X


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Harri!!!

I am so excited I am gonna O and early! Cd15 today and last cycle it was cd20! Clomid moves my O date up 5 days:)


----------



## harri

Yay that's great news! Let's hope it brings you your :bfp: too xxx


----------



## mammag

Yay for ovulation!!!! :dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## prettynpink29

and i have to say, I really ended up liking the one step brand ICs! They gave me for sure negatives until today.. :)


----------



## harri

I <3 my one step ... Well I did until I got a :bfn: :rofl: x


----------



## dachsundmom

So are you and Laura testing tonight?


----------



## harri

I will test but we all know what it will say. I am going hell for leather next cycle :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no I just peed in a cup ready to test and oh came storming in the house and I knocked my pee into the bath :( boooo looks like it's gona be 10.30 pm now :( 
Harri did you test yet?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Oh no I just peed in a cup ready to test and oh came storming in the house and I knocked my pee into the bath :( boooo looks like it's gona be 10.30 pm now :(
> Harri did you test yet?

:growlmad::haha::hugs:


----------



## mammag

OMG wanabe!! Are you serious!!!! :growlmad: Your OH owes you a cup of pee!


----------



## harri

Lol that's quite funny! I have dropped pee before now! I'm still holding! Xx


----------



## mammag

harri said:


> Lol that's quite funny! I have dropped pee before now! I'm still holding! Xx

Me too!!!


----------



## harri

I'm starting to get desperate for the loo now xx


----------



## mammag

I just showed DH my test, but told him it belonged to one of you guys, I hate getting his hopes up, but anyway; he saw the line; and then guess what he asked?? If I wanted him to go in for another SA :) I'm so proud of him. I thought the first time would be the last time ever, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> OMG wanabe!! Are you serious!!!! :growlmad: Your OH owes you a cup of pee!

:rofl: :rofl: haha soooo funny


----------



## mammag

F'ing Craptastic :(

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0136.jpg


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs: :hugs:

I can't believe that!!! The first test is was so thick and pink!


----------



## mammag

Yeah, maybe I just didn't hold my pee long enough, I was planning on 4 hrs but only made it 1 1/2 or so. I'll try again in the AM.


----------



## wanabeamama

Mammag :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

I have a question girls......

I have a dentist appt on friday to get a filling (no x-ray).. I will be 3-4dpo.. Is it safe or should I wait?? Obviously I know implantation wouldn't have happened yet, but is it still safe? I have read some mixed reviews..


----------



## mammag

You can totally go to the dentist pregnant! I got my wisdom teeth out pregnant! Just tell them you could be so that they can treat you accordingly.


----------



## prettynpink29

lol! How do I tell them that?? Just say I could be pregnant, or we are TTC?


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

tweaked the shit out of my tests. Photos taken at 2 mins. 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/1bd65810edited.jpg
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/9ff4a50dedited2.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg harri I see both of them fx ahhhhhhh it's getting exciting


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## harri

I'm not so sure. 

I don't trust the blue one, even though it came up before the control line because they're really bad for evaps right?
Also I'm not sure the pink one has enough pink in if you get me lol. 

:bfn:


----------



## dachsundmom

Disregard the blue...the IC could go either way.

I will give you girls my honest opinion on something, since we've been family for so long now...if you have to tweak it to see it, call it a BFN until the color is visible IRL.

harri, if you see color, then you are good...if you had to play with it to pick up any pink, take another test in the morning and we'll pray that they darken.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

I definitely don't have a bfp, there's no worries there. Just like tweaking stuff lol


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> I definitely don't have a bfp, there's no worries there. Just like tweaking stuff lol

I've got to ask, how did you pullpink without there being any color? :hugs:


----------



## harri

I manifested it :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> I manifested it :rofl:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Manifested it :rofl:


----------



## harri

pre tweaks: 

the pink dye looks grey to me. 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/2c37ac05.jpg
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/8367c909.jpg


----------



## harri

When you testing Laura? xx


----------



## prettynpink29

I still see the lines in the un tweaked ones! 

fx'd for you Harri!!! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

harri...if that line on the IC came up in time, then I expect to see a darker test in the morning!


----------



## harri

These pics were at 2 mins but there's no line now :(


----------



## dachsundmom

harri...put up a pic of it dry please.


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> When you testing Laura? xx

Think I'll hold out for the morning :/


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> I manifested it :rofl:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...


so I looked up the definition of the work "manifest" because I was not sure what it meant :haha: and wanted to be in the "loop" :blush:

and..............................................................

"easily understood or recognized by the mind: OBVIOUS"

:rofl: I feel in the loop now:haha::blush:


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/00ab373bFGFNJ.jpg

DRIED OUT :(


----------



## dachsundmom

That line is still there...


----------



## harri

Hmmmm...................... don't want to get excited. 

Laura, surely your pee is all saved up ready now? ;)


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Hmmmm...................... don't want to get excited.
> 
> Laura, surely your pee is all saved up ready now? ;)

Nope no pee here :nope:


----------



## harri

lol... nothing to see here. 

Are you excited for our date in 2 days? I'M REALLY NERVOUS! :shy:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

HOLY CRAP!!! I log off overnight and for the first time in weeks dont read up on the boards before getting out of bed in the morning and you are all getting BFPs!! 

I see lines on all of those tests. I so can not wait to see the tests tomorrow from all of you. 

Grace - you need to test again after holding longer Pee

Harri - test again in the morning, I so see a line on the IC

Laura - Your chart is freaking amazing, I cant wait to see your test!

I have gone out on a limb and am using real names for those I know it for, hope thats okay, I figure i've hung out here long enough now?

Brooke - :hugs: for the temp drop, but yay for new cycles beginning soon


----------



## harri

Yay nice one waiting! :) my name is actually harri by the way (short for Harriet) xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Very nice! I am Brooke, lol.


----------



## harri

Hey Brooke :wave:


----------



## waiting2c

Cool Harri - so I got your name too  I knew yours had one T in it, but was not sure what it was in full lol!

Im Tracey btw, cant recall if I have said that before or not 

Man this thread has heated up in the past 12 hours... I cant wait for my tomorrow morning now!


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Hmmmm...................... don't want to get excited.
> 
> Laura, surely your pee is all saved up ready now? ;)




harri said:


> lol... nothing to see here.
> 
> Are you excited for our date in 2 days? I'M REALLY NERVOUS! :shy:

I'm very excited :happydance: woo first date lol


----------



## harri

Hey Tracey :wave: Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Hey Brooke :wave:

Hi Harri! :hugs:

Hi Tracey! :hugs: I actually knew your name too, but I could not for the life of me remember if you had an E in it or not.

Harri with one T showed me last week how bad it could be if you spell someone's name wrong, lol. :haha:


----------



## harri

Oooo first date, I hope you're pregnant on our first date


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: Tracey and Brooke :hi:


----------



## harri

Lol I was thinking the exact same about the E!!!! 

It's all good, I prefer harriett to harriot :rofl:


----------



## waiting2c

Lol - too true! I most definitely have an e 

I love the pumpkin avatar!


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha it would be funny of we both were pregnant we could ask for a table in the kitchen lol mmmm food haha


----------



## harri

:rofl: :rofl: any excuse to eat more!!! :) I will probably be commiserating with food :)

I'm off to bed to manifest a bfp :) Laura, I'll be up bright and early waiting for your test! X


----------



## waiting2c

And I will be checking before I go to bed tonight to see what results are in!


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha I just noticed that your name contains the word har-RIOT lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri...you owe us a test too!


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok good night ladies I'm so scared for the morning :( what if I can't pee tho???


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Ok good night ladies I'm so scared for the morning :( what if I can't pee tho???

Then you need to rush to the A&E.:hugs::winkwink:


----------



## waiting2c

Dont be scared Laura - we are here for you regardless of the result. You will be able to pee and I have everything crossed (well everything that equals good luck) that you get the right result. Your chart looks good too.


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: 


I can't wait for everyone's tests in the morning! :)

I don't know if I ever introduced my "real" name to the group either.. :haha: 

I am Heather :hi::)


----------



## mammag

Hey girls, I can barely see this, wanted to get on here real quick and say that the kids absolutely destroyed my computer :( I probably won't be able to get it fixed till this weekend either. Sux so bad. They shatterd the screen, have about 2 inches of visibility on it. But I probably won't be on till then. :dust: :hugs:, and don't worry about replying, lol, i can't see anything!


----------



## waiting2c

Crap! That sucks!!! Timing is terrible I have to say.....


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## waiting2c

Whats news in the rest of the world other than TTC stuff?? Anything exciting going on for you guys?


----------



## wanabeamama

:witch: :bfn: :cry: = cd1


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: your chart was so beautiful :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I just don't get it my temp is still so high 37.07 I don't have any pain yet only were my cyst is :(


----------



## harri

Did you test? Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah bfn :( the witch came right on time :( did you test thismorning?


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/15a3fc39.jpg

IRL there is definitely a line and was at 3 minutes but I still think it's a :bfn: 

Xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I see it xx fX


----------



## waiting2c

Why still think bfn? Looks good to me!!!!!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Laura :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## harri

It's a real squinter xxx


----------



## waiting2c

I can see it on my phone without squinting....


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/4ce351a7.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

OMG HARRI YOUR PREGNANT I SEE A PINK LINE :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

OMFG Harri!


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...you and I are now cycle buddies! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Now we will be true bump buddies! :happydance:

Girls, I think for most of us, this is going to be our 5th cycle together.


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri, can you post the originals of the pics please?


----------



## Grumblebea

Woot woot Harri!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura...you and I are now cycle buddies! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Now we will be true bump buddies! :happydance:
> 
> Girls, I think for most of us, this is going to be our 5th cycle together.

thanks dmom :hugs::hugs: im really struggleing to cope this time i dont know why im losing all hope :cry::cry:


----------



## harri

I'll upload a pic later, my phone takes a beautiful pic but the photobucket app distorts it. I can email it you? OH SHIT I FEEL SICK!!! x


----------



## harri

Laura :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Laura...you and I are now cycle buddies! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Now we will be true bump buddies! :happydance:
> 
> Girls, I think for most of us, this is going to be our 5th cycle together.
> 
> thanks dmom :hugs::hugs: im really struggleing to cope this time i dont know why im losing all hope :cry::cry:Click to expand...

Hope is overrated, lol.

Can we go with cynically optimistic?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Deleted...bad URL

This is the original of Harri's test!


----------



## dachsundmom

Let me see if I can make it bigger, brb,


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/photo.jpg

And there it is! :happydance:


----------



## mammag

Harri!!! I'm so f'ing excited for you!!!!!!! :happydance: :wohoo:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My update: computer still broken, :bfn: this morning, and temp shot up to 97.9. So really hoping I didn't O like yesterday, that would really suck as we've not BD'ed at all :( As long as I have this 2" of visibility I will keep updating!!


----------



## harri

Thanks so much Grace! I hope it's real! 
:hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, since you have your new TV, plug the USB cord into the TV and use it as your monitor.


----------



## mammag

I was thinking the same thing, but I don't have an HDMI cord :shrug: I mean I DO have one, I just think it's in storage somewhere.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but I don't have an HDMI cord :shrug: I mean I DO have one, I just think it's in storage somewhere.

Very cheap at Wally...got mine for $16. Are you sure your TV didn't come with one?


----------



## mammag

and I was gonna try and sync them, but I can't see enough of my computer screen to start the process, I can only see about the top two inches, and about 4" of that is broken too, I mean I can't even see this whole typing box I'm typing in now.


----------



## mammag

Positive, it has 3 HDMI inputs and one USB but only came with the power cord, 3-D adapter thing, glasses and a remote/


----------



## mammag

and I was gonna get online with my 360, but I can't see enough of the screen to make the right download :( It super sucks. I'm gonna ask DH about going and getting the cord today.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hmmmm; do you have your TV and laptop on a wireless router? You might not need a cord.

Damn, if you lived closer, I'd come look at it, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Where in the hell did the pic go? LOL

I deleted the little one, but the enlarged photo is gone!


----------



## MrsStutler

:dance::yipee::wohoo: Yay Harri!! I'm so excited for you! I definitely, positively, absolutely see the line there!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mammag

Got the cable!!! Harri! You should see your tests on this 60", lol, your lines are huge!!!!


----------



## harri

:rofl: :rofl: amazing. So is that a bfp from your tv? 

DH won't believe a faint line like that :( maybe I should upload it onto the tv! X


----------



## mammag

Lol, I think that's an awesome idea!! Lol, I can really see it on the FRER. I am so praying that it turns into a nice dark :bfp: for you!!!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, are you POAS again?


----------



## harri

Yeah Grace, when will you test? xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

When are we changing the thread title to 4?


----------



## harri

Not yet, I don't trust it yet. 

xx


----------



## mammag

Lol, I'll go change it now! I don't wanna test again today, I did this morning and got a :bfn: I didn't take a picture though cuz I didn't think I'd be able to post it.
What do you guys think about my temp this morning? That's my usual post-O temp and I'm really confused by it, I really really hope I didn't ovulate yesterday.


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Not yet, I don't trust it yet.
> 
> xx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Aww, then I won't change it till you ask me to Harri, but I think it's perfectly safe to say you are!! Lol, I never got to see the original pic of your FRER, but I see it now in your avatar and I really think it's very positive. When are You testing again??


----------



## harri

wow that's a big temp shift Grace, have you been using OPKs recently? What do they look like? x


----------



## mammag

Looking at the screen on this tv is making me super dizzy. I have to sit too close, should have gotten a longer cable :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, I honestly think you need to go use an OPK...you carry a longer surge like me somtimes and that temp is telling me something we don't want to hear.


----------



## mammag

I haven't. I ran out and stopped after I got that dark positive, I guess I shouldn't have though huh? IDK though, I've never ovulated this late in my cycle, so in keeping PMA I'm going to hope it's going triphasic due to implantation, lol; cuz if it means I O'ed then I am SCREWED!


----------



## mammag

I can't even take one, I don't have any and DH is gone with my car. :( Boo, I guess I'll just see what it looks like tomorrow. I didn't have any EWCM yesterday though.


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not comfortable calling the chart triphasic at this point.:hugs:

It looks more like a step-chart to me.


----------



## harri

No EWCM is good, do you always get EWCM? xx


----------



## waiting2c

Omg Harri that's a clear line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harri

Thanks Tracey - I have 1 FRER and 2 Digis with conception indicator ready for tomorrow morning :) x


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/2fa31f77.jpg

I think it's too early for the digi to show


----------



## waiting2c

Its still most definitely a line though harri! No squinting required to see colour!


----------



## harri

Yeah I think I'm convinced now :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: xxx


----------



## waiting2c

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :dance:
:dance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## prettynpink29

OMG Harri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YAY!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


I haven't read through all the posts yet, but I see the line in your avatar picture and it is so :bfp: YAY!!!! Congrats!:)


How is everyone else doing?? Someone fill me in:thumbup:


I don't think I Od... I think my body tried, but failed:cry:


----------



## waiting2c

hey Heather!

Why do you think you failed?


----------



## harri

Hey Pink 

I usually Ov 2 days after my positive OPK so it could be happening today. 

Thank you! I'm tempted to add a pregnancy ticker to make it feel real lol. Am I still allowed to stay here???!!! 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo - I am updating my signature for it too!


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi Tracey! I feel like I failed to O for a couple of different reasons..

-my surge lasted less than 4 hours.. +opks yesterday morning, but lunch they were negative. Took cbfm stick this morning and the estrogen is really dark again :shrug: 

-my nipples never got sore:shrug: They always do around O... 

IDK.... Just feel like it failed


Harri!!! Can you post a big picture of your FRER? I want to see:):)


----------



## harri

Yay!!!! :happydance: please stick little bean!! xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

:happydance:


----------



## harri

Is this better?
 



Attached Files:







669e86d0 (1).jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 12


----------



## waiting2c

Hmmm ok, that is strange. Your ticker says you are still a few days off O day, do you think perhaps your body will try again in a day or two? Sorry Im not very knowledgeable on this stuff yet.


----------



## prettynpink29

YAY!!!!! I just wanted to enlarge it:):):) I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

Harri is going to have a baby!!!!!!!:crib:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Can we change the thread title now?


----------



## prettynpink29

waiting2c said:


> Hmmm ok, that is strange. Your ticker says you are still a few days off O day, do you think perhaps your body will try again in a day or two? Sorry Im not very knowledgeable on this stuff yet.



Yea, my ticker is based off of my all natural cycle last month.. This month I took clomid, so it moved my O date up quite a bit.... Or at least I thought it did:shrug:


----------



## harri

WOW! I am still in utter shock!!! OMG! 

Yay - the title can be changed :) 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Does this mean I get to stay? x


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, do you think that today could still be O day for me?? I updated my chart. I am so confused!


----------



## prettynpink29

Harri you can stay here :) :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

You had better be staying Harri!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri, you aren't going anywhere!

What days did you take soy and how much?


----------



## harri

I did CD2-6

CD2 160mg
CD3 160mg
CD4 200mg
CD5 200mg
CD6 200mg

:) yay :happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

do any of you use cbfm??

just posting these for opinions... 

from top to bottom
cd16 High
cd15 Peak
cd14 low
cd13 low
cd12 low

very confused:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dachsundmom

I thought you weren't supposed to read the sticks, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl::rofl::rofl: 

yea, but who really does that :haha:


----------



## mammag

Are you serious Harri!!! It is our vow, we aren't going to leave each other no matter what, I wanna still be together when we are all giving birth!!! I'm going to go change the thread title now!


----------



## waiting2c

Hurray for 4 BFPs!!!


----------



## mammag

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: Harri, I couldn't be happier for you if you were my own sister!! Lol, one of the good ones :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Lol Grace!!

It is freakin awesome though! I have been smiling all day at the news. Gives me renewed hope and excitement in the process


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! Harri! YOU DID IT!!!!!! That is one really visible FRER!!!! Congrats honey!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Mer!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Hi Mer!

:wave: Hi Brooke!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Mer - nice to see you on here! Hope everything is going well for you! Do you have a scan coming up?


----------



## harri

Thanks guys you're so freaking nice! Xxx


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/b151953f.jpg
DH believes me now :) x


----------



## wanabeamama

:yippee: :wohoo: harri this is amazing news we can celebrate tonight I will have a drink on your behalf and you can watch haha yeeeeeeeeyyyyyy see all them eggs I had to your one I told ya you only needed one xxxxxxxxc


----------



## wanabeamama

Dmom this means you will be pregnant this cycle that's what happens when your cycle buddy with me :)


----------



## harri

I'm putting it all down to soy! 
I'm looking forward to tonight! Where do you want to meet when we get there? 
My husband is driving me so he can go shopping for a new suit whilst we meet :) xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey :happydance: we could meet at costa coffee just as you go into the orient and then go find FOOD lol xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm thinking about seeing the fortune teller at the Trafford centre I was about 16 the last time I had a reading done it said I would have 2 very special children I wonder if this one will tell me any different?


----------



## harri

I think that would be quite cool, where is the fortune teller in the Trafford centre ? Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Dmom this means you will be pregnant this cycle that's what happens when your cycle buddy with me :)

I thought it was the other way around...you'll get knocked up from being my cycle buddy! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Here's to a sticky bean!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> Hey Mer - nice to see you on here! Hope everything is going well for you! Do you have a scan coming up?

:wave: Hello!! Everything is good here. Just super busy! My next appointment is October 4th and I will have a scan then and we should be able to find out the gender then!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Dmom this means you will be pregnant this cycle that's what happens when your cycle buddy with me :)
> 
> I thought it was the other way around...you'll get knocked up from being my cycle buddy! :haha:Click to expand...

Nope remember I was on the same cd as mer lol


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> I think that would be quite cool, where is the fortune teller in the Trafford centre ? Xx

I think it's in the orient part too lol x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/b151953f.jpg
> DH believes me now :) x

FANFREAKINGTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## harri

Sweet I can't wait! Maybe we should eat something oriental too lol

Xx


----------



## prettynpink29

CONGRATS HARRI!!!!!!!!!!!:bfp::wohoo::loopy::holly:


----------



## mammag

Harri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a beautiful digi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it :) :happydance: 

Chalk one up for statistics. We now have two soy beans growing from this thread!!!!

Me, my temp was still up today, I think I really screwed up this cycle :( Boo. But that's okay, that's just one two week wait where I'm not going crazy. It'll be nice to not think I'm pregnant for once. Lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, when do you think you OV?


----------



## harri

Thank you!!! Ooo Grace, loving your siggy! It still doesn't feel real :)
I had a temp dip this morning and my test is only marginally darker. I hope it gets darker tomorrow.

I've got my first midwife appointment on 4th October. She said I'm 6 weeks based on my period. I told her no, I'm only 4 but she was having none of it. 
At least I'll have my scan earlier x


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Grace, when do you think you OV?

Probably the day before yesterday :( 4 days after my last BD


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Grace, when do you think you OV?
> 
> Probably the day before yesterday :( 4 days after my last BDClick to expand...

I agree. :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Boo :( Sad. I've never had such a drastic temp rise before though. IDK, this cycle has been so strange.


----------



## harri

This is an odd cycle for you, you're usually like clockwork ! 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs: Grace

I didn't O at all...

My temp didn't rise:cry: 

My body failed:growlmad:

Do I still have a chance? Or should I just stop wasting opks and get over this cycle LOL


----------



## mammag

Yup, I'll know for sure when AF comes. I hope I don't O so late next month, that would suck.


----------



## mammag

What do your OPK's look like?


----------



## prettynpink29

positives monday
negatives yesterday
positives (?) today again
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mammag

Your body is probably trying to O again, your for sure not out this cycle, just keep OPK'ing and BD'ing until your temp rises! You can O on your own, we've seen that. It just might not be as early.


----------



## dachsundmom

I agree with Grace!


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Grace and Brooke!

just feeling frustrated at the moment. Why do our bodies do these crazy things to us! LOL

question.... once my temp rises, it confirms O. I know that.. But will it be to late to bd once it rises?


----------



## prettynpink29

I called the doctor to see if I could get the trigger shot still. Maybe that will help pop my eggy out (if its having trouble :haha:)


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, it will depend on the size of the follie...if it's not mature, there's little use in triggering.

I think the day of the temp rise is too late, but others will tell you differently.


----------



## prettynpink29

yea, I am sure that Dr. would require an ultrasound first. Especially with the pain I was having that felt like a cyst. OH told me to go ahead and pay the money and do it, so gonna see what Dr says. 

I thought the day of temp rise was to late also.. Just making sure :)


----------



## Icca19

who is prego!!!!!!


----------



## Icca19

OMG!!!! Harri i am so happy for you!!!


----------



## Icca19

well i started the SOY yesterday (CD3)!!
I SO freaking excited to start this cycle!!!!

:happyhance: Harri i cant stop jumping up and down for joy for you!!! 

oh what a happy day!!! 
my sis is in the hospital having the baby today too!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> well i started the SOY yesterday (CD3)!!
> I SO freaking excited to start this cycle!!!!
> 
> :happyhance: Harri i cant stop jumping up and down for joy for you!!!
> 
> oh what a happy day!!!
> my sis is in the hospital having the baby today too!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Icca19

lol so i was nervous and only took 40mg of soy last night (first night) 
but after seeing Harris BFP and how much she took im upping my dose tonight :rofl:

how you been Dmom?


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> lol so i was nervous and only took 40mg of soy last night (first night)
> but after seeing Harris BFP and how much she took im upping my dose tonight :rofl:
> 
> how you been Dmom?

I took 80mg of soy last night and it looks like you are cycle buddies with myself and wanabe!:happydance:


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mammag

Congrats Icca!!!! On the new niece or nephew and the Soy!! Lol, I hope it works as well for you as it did Harri and Kninewife!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## harri

Thanks Icca! Hope you're OK :) 
I'm on my way to meet Laura! :) xx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Thanks Icca! Hope you're OK :)
> I'm on my way to meet Laura! :) xx

:happydance: I'm here I'm nervous lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## prettynpink29

:coffee: let us know how the visit goes!!! :happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo - congrats on that digi Harri (im just catching up on the events whilst I slept lol)

How exciting that you guys are meeting right now! Let us know how it all goes.

Cool Mer - not long then till you get to find out! Let us know how the scan goes, I love scan pics!!

Heather - I really hope your body Ovulates this time round! 

Brooke - I thought you swore never to take soy again lol.....

 AFM - im just chilling out, waiting out another week till I can start POAS with the OPKs I hope arrive by then. Am making sure I temp every morning at the right time this cycle so I get an idea of what my actual first thing in the morning pre Ov temps are.


----------



## dachsundmom

:blush:


----------



## prettynpink29

so who likes to look at gross pics?? LOL does anyone have a weak stomach?

I just found my pictures from my surgeries:) It is crazy to look at my ovary with this huge dangling cyst and the endo.. It is very interesting to me!!! If i had the will power to go to school for 10 years, I would become a FS!! In a heart beat!


----------



## dachsundmom

Just put a spoiler on it, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

lol how do I do that?


----------



## dachsundmom

It's one of the emoticons.


----------



## dachsundmom

Spoiler
See? LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

lol! I see it but how do I attach a pic to it?


----------



## dachsundmom

Just do the spolier first and add the pic like normal...it does its own thing, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

check out "spoiler" to see pics!:)

1st pic- cyst dangling from left ovary

2nd pic- ovary and tube

3rd pic- endo on uterus 

4th pic- endo on bladder


Spoiler
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=268724&d=1316638551https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=268726&d=1316638738https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=268727&d=1316638758https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=268728&d=1316638788


----------



## dachsundmom

Your pics aren't there....


----------



## prettynpink29

weird... how come I can see them when I click it?


----------



## harri

I'm back! It was lovely meeting Laura :) :friends: 

I'm so full now, I might explode :sick: 

Pink - I want to see these pics :) xx


----------



## prettynpink29

**I apologize if this is TMI**:blush:

1st pic- cyst dangling from left ovary

2nd pic- ovary and tube

3rd pic- endo on uterus

4th pic- endo on bladder


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/emotions/vomit.gif


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: SORRY!!! want me to remove them?

and where did you get that big green face??:)


----------



## harri

dachsundmom said:


> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/emotions/vomit.gif

Hahahahaha I'm agreeing with Brooke on this one! X


----------



## dachsundmom

myemoticons.com


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/communicate/phrases/a-f/congrats.gif


Harri!


----------



## harri

Lol thanks! 

Bit worried now though, my temp keeps dropping! I just checked it and it's down again :( noooo!!! Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/communicate/everyday/fingers-crossed.gif

You're above coverline! I think all is good. :hugs:


----------



## harri

I hope my lines get darker :( it's terrifying! :( 
Night ladies xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> I hope my lines get darker :( it's terrifying! :(
> Night ladies xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Night Harri! Congrats again! So exciting.

:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

It was so lovely to meet harri :hugs: everything will be fine :hugs:
Im bleeding from the back alot it's like ive got diahreah but it's blood :( and now my bellybutton is starting to hurt too :'( why can't I just be normal :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> It was so lovely to meet harri :hugs: everything will be fine :hugs:
> Im bleeding from the back alot it's like ive got diahreah but it's blood :( and now my bellybutton is starting to hurt too :'( why can't I just be normal :cry:

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/emotions/crying-1.gif


https://www.myemoticons.com/images/love/love-notes/hugs-and-kisses.gif


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning ladies Harri how is your test looking thismorning? :hugs:


----------



## harri

Morning Laura, how are you feeling?? Are you still in pain? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

My test is marginally darker. My temp is still high though and it would be low by now! 
I'm going to test again in 2 days and stop freaking myself out! I googled IC progression pics and most people only start showing decent progression after their period is due which is tomorrow for me (at the earliest) 

DH's present was a 'pregnancy week by week' book bless him! X


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww that's sooo cute lol I think it's all looking good for you :hugs: you will be just fine x
Well I was in agony all night and then this morning the flood gates opened I was nearly late for work cos I couldn't get off the toilet I've had some pills now so I'll be ok xx


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry you're suffering so much :cry: 
I wish there was something I could do! 
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: just being there to listen to me moan is enough lol
At least I've cheered up a bit today I should ovulate a week on Sunday so time for a game of snakes and ladders :rofl: xxx


----------



## harri

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: you'll have to have a snakes and ladders marathon weekend !!!!! 

Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/communicate/everyday/good-morning.gif


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl::rofl: haha he will have to tell his friends they cant come round because were playing snakes and ladders lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning Brooke those little guys are sooo cute :happydance:


----------



## harri

Morning!!!! :) 

Xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't even want to think about DTD and all that stuff again, lol.


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls how is everyone today?

Yesterday was such a crazy day for me
My neice Elliot was born at 12:10 at 6lbs 12oz 19inches long!
And yesterday my sis in laws found out shes prego with twins! She released two eggys!

Theres babies everywhere!


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Love the name Eliott..was thinking of using it myself, lol.


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all!! 

How is your wee poppyseed this morning harri 

Laura - sorry to hear you are not feeling so great, lol about the snakes and ladders weekend though!! 

Does that mean that most people are waiting to Ovulate at the moment??


----------



## harri

Hey!

Icca - Love the name Elliot, my cousin is called Elliot :) 

Waiting - bless, feeling good thanks. How are you?

xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Im good thanks!, Just waiting around till O day now, two weeks to go ... 

 Glad you are feeling good!


----------



## harri

I have my fx'd for you :) 

How's the weather over there? x


----------



## waiting2c

It is an absolutely gorgeous day here today, not a cloud in the sky! Still a bit chilly first thing but think it will be a nice warm day. Perfect Friday weather!


----------



## harri

Jealous.... It's freezing here :( brrrr winter is on the way! 

xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Here too...Fall has started.


----------



## mammag

Hey guys! Got a temporary monitor so I don't have to use the TV every time I wanna come on here!! I'm going to have to order a replacement for the lap top I guess. I'd rather just get a new one though!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Yay for a temporary monitor!! how are you grace?


----------



## mammag

I am good!! Getting ready for my oldest's seventh birthday Saturday. I think I'm more excited about the party than he is!! Lol, OTHER PEOPLE!!! I get to see those so rarely :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Who watched the Xfactor??? It was amazing :)


----------



## waiting2c

I love kids birthday parties!! What sort of cake is he having? Yay for other people lol!


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Who watched the Xfactor??? It was amazing :)

Last night was the first time it's ever been on in the States; I didn't see it...


----------



## prettynpink29

just wanted to pop in a say :hi:

hope all is well with everyone. :hugs:

had a very busy day today and have not been feeling that well. my temp is still low so I haven't Od yet.. I had +opks on monday, wednesday and today.. I think my eggy is having trouble popping out.


----------



## dachsundmom

Since you didn't OV until CD21 last cycle, I really think you're still good.


----------



## prettynpink29

Yea I know I still have a chance. Wasn't complaining lol just dnt know why I keep getting +opks. And the cycle before last was on clomid and i got +opk cd14 and Od cd15. All the pain that I am having makes me think I have another cyst and I hope that won't affect O


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> Yea I know I still have a chance. Wasn't complaining lol just dnt know why I keep getting +opks. And the cycle before last was on clomid and i got +opk cd14 and Od cd15. All the pain that I am having makes me think I have another cyst and I hope that won't affect O

When can you get an U/S?


----------



## prettynpink29

My doctor is out of town till monday.. The nurse isn't allowed to order one. So the only way I can get one before monday is going to the ER or paying privately. No way I can afford either of those options


----------



## MrsStutler

harri said:


> Jealous.... It's freezing here :( brrrr winter is on the way!
> 
> xxxx

Send some cold stuff over here!!! It was 113 when I was driving home today at 6pm:wacko: I am so sick of being hot! not to mention how sick I am of seeing the ridiculous electric bill because of the air conditioning.


----------



## harri

Lol I'm hoping pregnancy will make me feel warm, I'm ALWAYS freezing :( 

I hope you Ov soon pink! Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Who watched the Xfactor??? It was amazing :)
> 
> Last night was the first time it's ever been on in the States; I didn't see it...Click to expand...

Yeah they just launched the us factor last night it's on tonight too you Goya watch it :)


----------



## harri

Is the American one better than the british one Laura? I'll have to watch that tonight! :) xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Isn't it another Simon Cowell talent show?


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah the talent is another league you hits watch it :) how you feeling today harri? Are you feeling pregnant yet? X


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, you need to come to the States and do my hair...I a so frustrated with it! :growlmad::haha:

I wish I had a cute oval face and could cut it all off like Emma Watson did...damn Asian hair, lol. :haha:


----------



## harri

I'm so watching that tonight whilst DH goes off to a poker night! 
Well.... I feel a little bit more pregnant today. My lines are getting darker, I'm feeling bloated. 

DH is desperate to tell his parents so I've booked in for a private dating scan in a couple of weeks to give us more assurance so he can tell them I won't tell anyone else until my hospital scan though. 

How are you girlies feeling? Xxx


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Girls!! Been super busy getting ready for Aiden's party! Having a blast though!!! :) Harri!! Can't wait to see pics of your little Soy Bean!!! :happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: 

how is everyone today?


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi everyone :hi: 
Brooke what's up with your hair?
Harri that's sooo exciting how much will that cost?

Well I think this change of diet is really making a difference I only had cramps on the morning of cd1 and my belly button didn't get any worse and the pain has gone from there now it's amazing what you can find in the supermarket now I got wheat free pasta, bread and ginger cookies and dairy free chocolate and dairy free cheese sauce it just sucks cooking 2diferent meals from scratch


----------



## harri

:wohoo: :wohoo: That's ace! So glad it's making a difference! Let me know what the wheat free pasta is like!! wheat really bloats me, I might give it a go. 

It's actually 3 weeks until my scan, it's costing £75. I don't think that's too bad.
Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> Brooke what's up with your hair?
> Harri that's sooo exciting how much will that cost?
> 
> Well I think this change of diet is really making a difference I only had cramps on the morning of cd1 and my belly button didn't get any worse and the pain has gone from there now it's amazing what you can find in the supermarket now I got wheat free pasta, bread and ginger cookies and dairy free chocolate and dairy free cheese sauce it just sucks cooking 2diferent meals from scratch

Laura, I am a stylists nightmare, lol. I don't like my hair to be as dark as it is naturally, so I lift my base almost three shades and my highlights were ash blonde....now I've gone back to my natural color and I hate it. :nope:

Since color doesn't take to color, my highlights grab the dye and then fade very fast. 

I'm just having hair frustration, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> :wohoo: :wohoo: That's ace! So glad it's making a difference! Let me know what the wheat free pasta is like!! wheat really bloats me, I might give it a go.
> 
> It's actually 3 weeks until my scan, it's costing £75. I don't think that's too bad.
> Xxx

That's not bad at all! I cannot wait to see the pics. :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

I can't wait to see pics either Harri!! :) How exciting!

Laura I am so glad the pain is not as bad for you this time :hugs:
And I am glad that you like the endo diet! I LOVE it too!:)


----------



## wanabeamama

Harri that's actually not too bad :) 
Brooke do you just want to be a little lighter than your natural? If so I would have the base cour like your natural colour and then lots and lots of fine highlights with a light brown toner over them that way you won't get a bad regrowth.


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Harri that's actually not too bad :)
> Brooke do you just want to be a little lighter than your natural? If so I would have the base cour like your natural colour and then lots and lots of fine highlights with a light brown toner over them that way you won't get a bad regrowth.

I will let my stylist know! :hugs:

I am so glad you are feeling better! :flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: thanks Brooke how long till you O?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> :hugs: thanks Brooke how long till you O?

Probably between Wed and Fri.


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls just wanted to say hi and see how everyone is doing

I'm almost done with my soy :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Hey girls just wanted to say hi and see how everyone is doing
> 
> I'm almost done with my soy :happydance:

I have one more soy night!


----------



## Icca19

Me too!
I'm super excited for this cycle


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Me too!
> I'm super excited for this cycle

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

The best cycle I ever had (pain wise/no cysts/no side effects) was on soy! All I got was a headache the first night I took it and then nothing after that. And it gave me tons of EWCM. I am thinking about ditching clomid next month and doing soy again too:blush:

I am sick of having a pizza face!! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> The best cycle I ever had (pain wise/no cysts/no side effects) was on soy! All I got was a headache the first night I took it and then nothing after that. And it gave me tons of EWCM. I am thinking about ditching clomid next month and doing soy again too:blush:
> 
> I am sick of having a pizza face!! :haha: :rofl:

Clomid....:growlmad::nope::cry:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Brooke. When I was first suggested clomid, I thought it was gonna be a miracle drug. Man was I wrong, it is just not rite for my body. I regret taking it again because I am positive I have another cyst. And the side effects are so SHITY! :haha: sorry for the language, but man I want this crap out of my body. 

OH and I have been talking a lot lately about egg retrieval and freezing. I have to admit, I might not be here very much longer. It is starting to sound like a pretty good choice. I have a sister and cousin that both offered to be a surrogates for me.. No one knows we are TTC, but I think everyone has a feeling. Hard decision.


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> Thanks Brooke. When I was first suggested clomid, I thought it was gonna be a miracle drug. Man was I wrong, it is just not rite for my body. I regret taking it again because I am positive I have another cyst. And the side effects are so SHITY! :haha: sorry for the language, but man I want this crap out of my body.
> 
> OH and I have been talking a lot lately about egg retrieval and freezing. I have to admit, I might not be here very much longer. It is starting to sound like a pretty good choice. I have a sister and cousin that both offered to be a surrogates for me.. No one knows we are TTC, but I think everyone has a feeling. Hard decision.

Clomid has a very high success rate if you take it for what it is, a drug for ovulation...not a BFP miracle drug. 

I would hope you would stay through the whole process bc I would love to hear about your stimming and ER. :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: thanks Brooke how long till you O?
> 
> Probably between Wed and Fri.Click to expand...

We will be close I should o between Friday and Sunday only because I wasn't sure about cd1 being the day that it was due because I only had a little spot and nothing for 2days then got full flow so I decided to call that cd1 lol but I have harri's opk's to use I'm hoping they will bring I little luck my way :)


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Brooke. When I was first suggested clomid, I thought it was gonna be a miracle drug. Man was I wrong, it is just not rite for my body. I regret taking it again because I am positive I have another cyst. And the side effects are so SHITY! :haha: sorry for the language, but man I want this crap out of my body.
> 
> OH and I have been talking a lot lately about egg retrieval and freezing. I have to admit, I might not be here very much longer. It is starting to sound like a pretty good choice. I have a sister and cousin that both offered to be a surrogates for me.. No one knows we are TTC, but I think everyone has a feeling. Hard decision.
> 
> Clomid has a very high success rate of you take it for what it is, a drug for ovulation...not a BFP miracle drug.
> 
> I would hope you would stay through the whole process bc I would love to hear about your stimming and ER. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yea, I understand that about Clomid now, but I didn't a few months ago.. I thought it was gonna be exactly that, a "bfp miracle drug" LOL 

Really? You would want to hear about that? LOL I just assumed that I should go over to the "assisted conception" section if that is what we choose to do..


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Brooke. When I was first suggested clomid, I thought it was gonna be a miracle drug. Man was I wrong, it is just not rite for my body. I regret taking it again because I am positive I have another cyst. And the side effects are so SHITY! :haha: sorry for the language, but man I want this crap out of my body.
> 
> OH and I have been talking a lot lately about egg retrieval and freezing. I have to admit, I might not be here very much longer. It is starting to sound like a pretty good choice. I have a sister and cousin that both offered to be a surrogates for me.. No one knows we are TTC, but I think everyone has a feeling. Hard decision.
> 
> Clomid has a very high succes rate of you take it for what it is, a drug for ovulation...not a BFP miracle drug.
> 
> I would hope you would stay through the whole process bc I would love to hear about your stimming and ER. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, I understand that about Clomid now, but I didn't a few months ago.. I thought it was gonna be exactly that, a "bfp miracle drug" LOL
> 
> Really? You would want to hear about that? LOL I just assumed that I should go over to the "assisted conception" section if that is what we choose to do..Click to expand...

Were all friends here and how ever we do it or what ever our story we all want the same thing :bfp: were here to support eachother through the journey whatever path you take to get there :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, of course we want to hear about it!:happydance:

Actually, since I might be doing IVF in the future, your stimming would be close to mine and I'd love to see how you get on with the drugs and ER.:thumbup:


----------



## prettynpink29

thank you Laura!!! :hugs: You are so rite!

Brooke, I would love to stay here through the process, if we chose to go that route. I didn't know that you were considering IVF too.. 
I spoke to FS on Friday and he explained a few more things to me about the process for egg retrieval.. He said we would most likely skip the clomid all together because it seems to be giving me large cysts anyways and go straight for injectables. I wrote down the names of the meds he suggested.. 

-1 Lupron shot for 30 days
-Gonal-F shots for 7-9 days
-HCG trigger shot(s)
-then ER under anesthesia (I guess some woman opt out of being put under for financial reasons, but it is very painful and NO way would I want to experience that.) 
-and lots of ultrasounds through out the entire cycle.. 

Is this similar to what you were told if you do IVF?

and it can cost up to 18,000:( that includes all meds and freezing for 1 year. 

$5,000 for meds

$13,000 for retrieval and lab fees


----------



## dachsundmom

Spot on the same! So, you'd be doing a flare cycle; good to know, it's quicker than having to down reg. :thumbup:

One of my 35+ friends just did an IVF cycle...you can find her journal in the pregnancy journal section, if you'd like to read the process.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/712578-lls-baby-ivf-baby-making-progress.html

IVF also involves some steroids and antibiotics, so your body doesn't reject the embryo.

As far as costs, I'd be looking at between $20-30k. It's awful.


----------



## prettynpink29

geese that is awful!! :( So expensive! FS told me if I wanted to try transferring 2-4 embryos the first time (depending upon how many I get) the price would go up about $10k.. So guess that would put me rite around the same that you would pay for IVF..

What really sucks... Is if we are gonna do it, we are gonna do more than one round to ensure we have a good number.. In case in the future my ovaries are damaged from cysts/endo and can't retrieve ever again.. FS said "good" number would be 20-40 eggy..

I will take a look at that journal now. Thanks!


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey ladies Af has gone just a little bit of spotting, so this time next week I will be going onto the two again ugh I have been thinking about trying soy next cycle :/


----------



## prettynpink29

yay for no more AF!! :) now the stressing begins! LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

so....... I need help with my temp...... I screwed up this morning.. I have had +opks for almost a week now but no temp rise.. 

This morning I woke up and "thought" my alarm went off (6am I take temp). So I popped the BBT in and it was 97.06.. Then I realized it was 4 am! Not 6am:( 

so I went back to sleep.. Then woke up at 7am and decided to take my temp again.. It was 98.14! Now what do I do.. That is a huge difference and even if I convert it is a huge difference.. 

I have had a lot of pain since last night.. This morning it was pretty bad, that is what woke me up both times.. Any way that I could have Od this morning between 4-7am?? and that is why my temp rised?


----------



## wanabeamama

So have you converted the temp? if I take my temp at usultime then go back to sleep it does raise alot either waiting egg has poped out so hope you did the bd? Lol but I would go with the 7am temp converted :) yey


----------



## prettynpink29

ok. So convert the 7am temp correct? 

All the pain, I am really thinking maybe my eggy popped out this morning! 

We didn't bd last night:( We did the night before and this morning which was painful :/ I don't feel very hopeful this cycle anyways :shrug:


----------



## prettynpink29

WOW!!! look what it did to my chart if I convert the 98.14 temp today!! It puts me at 3dpo!!

now what?????

Well we bd cd14, cd16, cd18, cd19, cd21&#8230; hopefully that was enough if I did O on thursday :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey :happydance: 3dpo FX you did it yey


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...we will both be in the damned TWW this time next week, lol.

Heather, I would have converted the first temp...but, I prefer to adjust up and not down, lol.

Makes my chart look better.


----------



## prettynpink29

you really think that is rite?? I guess 2maros temp will tell!

I still feel like today is O day though..

Either way, I am entering the 2ww:):)

"I vow to not test until 14dpo (if I make it that far)!" Please help me stick to that girls!


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> Laura...we will both be in the damned TWW this time next week, lol.
> 
> Heather, I would have converted the first temp...but, I prefer to adjust up and not down, lol.
> 
> Makes my chart look better.


Yea, me too LOL I am going to wait and see what 2maros temp says, but I am pretty positive today is O day and if I put the lower temp in, then I would have my dip today and hopefully a rise 2maro!:) can't wait for 2maro morning!!!

I am going to adjust my chart, will you look at it? with the lower temp

plus yesterday I had EWCM


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura...we will both be in the damned TWW this time next week, lol.
> 
> Heather, I would have converted the first temp...but, I prefer to adjust up and not down, lol.
> 
> Makes my chart look better.

 two buddies :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Laura...we will both be in the damned TWW this time next week, lol.
> 
> Heather, I would have converted the first temp...but, I prefer to adjust up and not down, lol.
> 
> Makes my chart look better.
> 
> two buddies :happydance:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL! You girls are gonna have 2 2ww in my 1 cycle!! how did that happen!!

my AF isn't due till October 7-9... Some where in there LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> LOL! You girls are gonna have 2 2ww in my 1 cycle!! how did that happen!!
> 
> my AF isn't due till October 7-9... Some where in there LOL

Well harri only had one egg to 4 of mine and she is PREGNANT :happydance: it's quality nt quantity x


----------



## dachsundmom

Who on this thread has gotten knocked up without soy, besides Kayla?


----------



## prettynpink29

I have gotten knocked up with soy, technically.. I only tired soy once, but I had a confirmed chemical/early miscarriage that month, even had blood work done. 

My doctor is actually a soy believer! :)


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Who on this thread has gotten knocked up without soy, besides Kayla?

It was a girl on the first page


----------



## harri

Hey girls! Hope you're all OK - Yay for all the TWWs :happydance: 

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend :hugs: xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Harriiiiiiiii how's your day been? Xx


----------



## harri

My day has been good thanks, my parents came back from Italy so I was so excited to see them after 3 weeks :) it was a nice day. 

Have you had a good day? 

OMG I am gaining so much weight!!!!! Help!!!!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey waight gain is good your pregnant it's a great excuse lol
My day has been ok OH has been really grumpy all day but he better snap out of it the snakes n ladders marathon starts tomorrow :) lol


----------



## harri

I have taken a before photo of my belly for future comparisons as the bumps grows and it looks so bloated, pregnancy is no excuse this early :rofl: 

I am on a diet now, a healthy 3 meals a day diet. Lovely and boring. 

:rofl: yeah he better had snap out of it, how many days until Ov now? xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

It should be a week today so the plan is to go every other day but we shall see lol
Diets are dumb I'm sick of watching what I eat I have never done this in my life I can't wait to be able to eat properly again :D can't wait to see you grow your bump xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri...you're supposed to eat whatever you want right now!


----------



## harri

Haha thanks I wish I could but I'm going to end up obese lol! 
Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Haha thanks I wish I could but I'm going to end up obese lol!
> Xx

I doubt that. :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Harri your a teeny weeny lass :hugs: and by Christmas you will have a cute little bump :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, are you pulling out the leather tonight? LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

haha no not tonight maby closer to the weekend lol


----------



## harri

Morning girls! 

How are we this morning? 

I thought I'd share my test progression. I have 1 IC left which I am going to use on Friday when I hit 5 weeks :)

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/fb8f60b5.jpg
These are Thursday, Friday and Saturday's tests

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/227139b6.jpg
This is this mornings!
Considering when I got my bfp last Tuesday I had no line on an IC I'm pretty happy with these :)

Xxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Hey everyone!! Hope you all had a great weekend! I did, just got back from our wee roadtrip to rotorua to watch ireland play russia.

Harri your tests look great!!!

Man waiting for O day for me seems to be taking forever, i think I am nearly in single digits now though so that is something.


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: yey harri your tests look great woohoooo


----------



## dachsundmom

The tests look beautiful! :happydance:


----------



## harri

Yay thanks ladies :) I'm feeling calmer now!

How are you guys doing? Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Just waiting again, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah waiting goin on here too lol


----------



## prettynpink29

hi girls! 

harri your progression is beautiful!!! :):) 

I think yesterday was O day for me :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay!!!


----------



## harri

Yay pink :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I wonder if we manage to bd tonight OH has no idea were I am in my cycle he doesn't even know af has been and gone lol
Yey pink :happydance:


----------



## harri

Good luck Laura! :) I'm sure he'll be up for it! :) xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Get out the leather!:haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks girls!!! 


I hope my temp keeps rising the next 2 days:) 

Laura, I have to ask! LOL Are you into leather? :haha: I keep reading posts about leather! :rofl:


----------



## harri

:rofl: :rofl: Leather Lover Laura :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Let's just call her 'Triple L' from now on! :haha:

I forgot, Heather hasn't seen the pics!


----------



## harri

Triple L - I love it!!! :) :rofl: x


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl::saywhat: pics? Do I want to see pics? Are the X rated! LOL :haha:


I can't wait to be "for sure" in the 2ww and be able to take a break from bding!!! Man my :flasher: is sore!!! :haha::blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Triple L is a hottie! :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL! what were the pics of!?!?!?!


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: triple L hahaha you girls crack me up, omg Heather I swear I am not a gimp lol I just play dress up on the odd occasion lol:blush: :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: triple L hahaha you girls crack me up, omg Heather I swear I am not a gimp lol I just play dress up on the odd occasion lol:blush: :blush:

You gotta show her! :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: :rofl: dress up is the best! :) show! show! show me!

I must admit, we have a chest full of some interesting things!:blush:

I worry sometimes if something happens to my OH and I, who would be the one to find or chest full of goodies! :haha: :rofl: wouldn't that be embarrassing!


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok hold on :blush:


----------



## wanabeamama

:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Triple L, you are sizzling! :haha::hugs:


----------



## harri

Whit wooooo


----------



## prettynpink29

Sexy!!!! :) lol


----------



## prettynpink29

:flasher::holly:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hahahaha how Embarrassing :blush: :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Hahahaha how Embarrassing :blush: :blush:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL! not embarrassing! fun :sex: life:haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Wow Laura - you are hot!! Nice pic 

Question ladies - with daylight savings change my temp is a bit weird today, was away for weekend and forgot my BBT so today was first one on new time, its heaps lower than previous for this time, do I worry about it or just leave it?


----------



## dachsundmom

I would probably adjust the temp for the rest of the cycle.


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: is your named spelled Tracey or Tracy? LOL I am having a "brain fart" :rofl:

I would answer your question, but I don't know the answer! :haha: I am just getting the hang of the temping concept:)


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Heather - its Tracey with an e 

Cool thanks Brooke, I will adjust for the rest of this cycle then go down for next one.

How is everyone today?


----------



## waiting2c

My new OPKs arrived today!! Wooohooo!! Of course I felt the urge to POAS instantly and did even though I am not expecting to ovulate for another week and a bit... 

Now I am a bit confused, what do you guys reckon, still a week away or perhaps closer?? I havent had this brand before so dont know if I get a line anyway.
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: Tracey how are you today?


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Hey Heather - its Tracey with an e
> 
> Cool thanks Brooke, I will adjust for the rest of this cycle then go down for next one.
> 
> How is everyone today?

Going down won't get you pregnant! :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

:hi: Laura!! Im good thanks! How are you doing? I was glad to read you are feeling better from trying the endo diet. Thats great!


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Hey Heather - its Tracey with an e
> 
> Cool thanks Brooke, I will adjust for the rest of this cycle then go down for next one.
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Going down won't get you pregnant! :haha:Click to expand...

OMG I just spat coffee accross my desk at that one!!!!!!!!!!! :haha: :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well it doesn't look like it will be in the next couple of days but I never get a gradual line mine just appears a day or 2 before o this is the first month in ages that I'm not using digs though I'm a little nervous lol


----------



## prettynpink29

what brand are those opks?


----------



## waiting2c

They are Wondfo brand


----------



## prettynpink29

I thought so:) Yea, I would say your might have another week to go


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> :hi: Laura!! Im good thanks! How are you doing? I was glad to read you are feeling better from trying the endo diet. Thats great!

Yes I reay feel better I just cut out wheat, dairy , red meat, caffeen and shell fish also stayed away from soya based products like soya milk there are so many alternatives now :)


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> I thought so:) Yea, I would say your might have another week to go

If that were my test, I would say 2-3 days. :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Lol - well I guess Ill just POAS daily for a bit and see what happens... was going to start the every other night biz from now anyway so if I get darker lines earlier will just do every night  Hopefully Ill see it in the temps too. Would be super awesome if I did ovulate in a 3 -4 days as that would make it a 28 day cycle!


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh great OH has man flu so no bd tonight then he better get over it quick ugh


----------



## waiting2c

wanabeamama said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Laura!! Im good thanks! How are you doing? I was glad to read you are feeling better from trying the endo diet. Thats great!
> 
> Yes I reay feel better I just cut out wheat, dairy , red meat, caffeen and shell fish also stayed away from soya based products like soya milk there are so many alternatives now :)Click to expand...

Cool! Is that a permamant thing or just for certain parts of the cycle?


----------



## dachsundmom

Just no going down...saliva kills sperm, lol.

If you insist, wipe it off first. :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Laura!! Im good thanks! How are you doing? I was glad to read you are feeling better from trying the endo diet. Thats great!
> 
> Yes I reay feel better I just cut out wheat, dairy , red meat, caffeen and shell fish also stayed away from soya based products like soya milk there are so many alternatives now :)Click to expand...
> 
> Cool! Is that a permamant thing or just for certain parts of the cycle?Click to expand...

Well I'm doing it all through my cycle until I get a bfp I'm hoping it will reduce my endo enough to conceive probably wishful thinking but I'll give it a good go I'm quite proud of myself I havnt given in to anything yet :) I just had chocolate cake that's dairy and wheat free :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Just no going down...saliva kills sperm, lol.
> 
> If you insist, wipe it off first. :haha:

haha so romantic "hold on while I get a tissue and give you a wipe lol" 
:rofl: I just don't do it lol


----------



## waiting2c

Awesome! Well done you for not giving in on anything!


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Just no going down...saliva kills sperm, lol.
> 
> If you insist, wipe it off first. :haha:
> 
> haha so romantic "hold on while I get a tissue and give you a wipe lol"
> :rofl: I just don't do it lolClick to expand...

I avoid it like the plague, lol. :blush:


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: :rofl:

well Tracey made me want to pee on something!!

still getting +opks and digital's smiling at me:growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3









pic2.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Just no going down...saliva kills sperm, lol.
> 
> If you insist, wipe it off first. :haha:
> 
> haha so romantic "hold on while I get a tissue and give you a wipe lol"
> :rofl: I just don't do it lolClick to expand...
> 
> I avoid it like the plague, lol. :blush:Click to expand...

Haha same here :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep Triple L, we are true cycle buddies!


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg Heather lol stop peeing, have you been taking soy???


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Yep Triple L, we are true cycle buddies!

Yey :hugs: :hugs: that means bfp for Brooke :happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL! no soy for me! I have had +opks for an entire week now:( I did take clomid cd3-7. can that give me +opks for days in a row?

O no! Maybe I have multiple eggys popping out and I am gonna end up with quads! :rofl: OH would die!


----------



## wanabeamama

I would say the clomid could do that as it is like soy :shrug:


----------



## prettynpink29

yes, that is what I am thinking too :shrug: sure is annoying though! Oh and I agreed to keep bding until opks go negative or my temp confirms O:growlmad:


well looks like we will be putting the hammock to good use again tonight! :rofl: :rofl: 

my vagina is gonna be one un happy lady! :rofl: so sore!


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Yep Triple L, we are true cycle buddies!
> 
> Yey :hugs: :hugs: that means bfp for Brooke :happydance:Click to expand...

No...both of us together! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> I would say the clomid could do that as it is like soy :shrug:

I totally agree!


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: oh no poor whohaa lol


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Yep Triple L, we are true cycle buddies!
> 
> Yey :hugs: :hugs: that means bfp for Brooke :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> No...both of us together! :hugs:Click to expand...

That would be amazing please be right :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

well I am not gonna be testing till October 10th, if I even make it that far. LOL :)


----------



## dachsundmom

10/10? That's just nuts. :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

It's Funny I have said to oh for a couple of years that 11/11/11 would be a special day for us lol


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL! yes! 10/10 :) My cycles are 33-35 days.. So oct 7-9th I should expect AF, if she doesn't show, I will test on the 10th :) 

help me not crack and get disappointed!


----------



## wanabeamama

Omfg lol I just whent on my calendar and worked out my next cycle this af is due 17th October and 26days after which will be my next af is....... 11.11.11 I'm soo freaked out haha


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Omfg lol I just whent on my calendar and worked out my next cycle this af is due 17th October and 26days after which will be my next af is....... 11.11.11 I'm soo freaked out haha

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Love it!


----------



## waiting2c

Thats awesome!!


----------



## prettynpink29

that is so cool!!! :)


----------



## Icca19

hey girls how is everyone? 
i hope all is well with everyone!!

Dmom looks like your getting ready to O!! 
im right behind ya


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> hey girls how is everyone?
> i hope all is well with everyone!!
> 
> Dmom looks like your getting ready to O!!
> im right behind ya

Yep...I thinking the next day or two! :happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls!!!

I am on my way out the door to work, but I am so excited!!! My temp shot up to 98.34 this morning!!! I am in the 2ww:) "come on eggy, come on eggy!!!":wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> :hi: girls!!!
> 
> I am on my way out the door to work, but I am so excited!!! My temp shot up to 98.34 this morning!!! I am in the 2ww:) "come on eggy, come on eggy!!!":wohoo::wohoo:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

hey pretty pink yipeeeeee
 



Attached Files:







eggy.jpg
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 1









eggy2.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## harri

:haha: loving that!


----------



## wanabeamama

Here is my opk for today lol
 



Attached Files:







2bf07e3a.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you have a few days yet, Triple L!


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha love my new name yeah it should be Saturday or Sunday when I get a positive :) have you poas today?


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks girls! love the pics Laura :rofl: :rofl: 

so excited that I will be in the 2ww with some of you:)


----------



## waiting2c

Morning girls  

I feel sick today :-( not going tO work. Should I discard today's temp? Just adding it to chart now but it's way higher than yesterday


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, throw the temp.

Triple, I should OV between Wed and Friday.


----------



## prettynpink29

sorry you feel sick :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

brooke, wed-fri this week you will O? 

YAY!! We will be close:)


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> brooke, wed-fri this week you will O?
> 
> YAY!! We will be close:)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey so we will be close :happydance: how's your opk? I just realised it's Wednesday tomorrow :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no tracey hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

My boss has just rung me to say three others have called in sick today and actually asked if I could just rally and go in to help her out. Trying to decide if I should or not. Only feel sick in my tummy haven't been sick. She is such a bully though guilt tripping me.


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow tracey your chart looks crazy lol


----------



## harri

Don't go Tracey! You're not well :hugs: :hugs: x


----------



## dachsundmom

It's on the way, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Maby you could offer to do a few hours :/


----------



## waiting2c

Yeah will discard today's temp makes it look ridiculous lol


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 271248
> 
> 
> It's on the way, lol.

Wohooo time to whip out the sexy thongs and whipped cream lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271248
> 
> 
> It's on the way, lol.
> 
> Wohooo time to whip out the sexy thongs and whipped cream lolClick to expand...

Please...it's more like 'can you do this quickly?' :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271248
> 
> 
> It's on the way, lol.
> 
> Wohooo time to whip out the sexy thongs and whipped cream lolClick to expand...
> 
> Please...it's more like 'can you do this quickly?' :haha:Click to expand...


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha whateverrrrr lol you have a magic box of tricks lol


----------



## prettynpink29

O, a magic box of tricks, huh :) please tell! :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

btw, do I have to bd tonight too? Or am I finally ok to call it quits!


----------



## wanabeamama

I would say you safe to give your whohaa a rest lol


----------



## prettynpink29

YAY!!!! I don't know if I am more happy about being in the 2ww or not having to bd anymore for a few :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## prettynpink29

question about FF......... what to the red boxes mean with the 5,4,3,2,T?


----------



## wanabeamama

How many days till ff thinks you should test


----------



## prettynpink29

Ok... so the T stands for test? Then the 2 red boxes after that would be my expected AF?


----------



## wanabeamama

Yup :)


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls how is everyone today?

I started opking today! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi icca :hi: how long till O ? Looks like there will be a few of us on the tww by the weekend :happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: Icca and Laura :) 

yay!! I am so happy to be in the 2ww with all of you:) 

how is everyone today? anyone having O pains yet? 

FF confirmed my O today :happydance: 3dpo!


----------



## harri

:happydance: yay pink !! 

Good luck for Ov ladies, tie your men down if they try to make any excuses :haha: 

Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:coffee: for OV :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

harri when is your first scan again?


----------



## harri

2 weeks 3 days to go! lol 

So technically I will also be in a two week wait by the weekend :)


----------



## prettynpink29

Can't wait to see pics:) 

yay for all the 2wws:)


----------



## wanabeamama

:haapydance: harri I can't wait for your scan :D 
So who is in the egg n spoon race? Lol


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm gona go poa,0pk :) Back on a mo


----------



## prettynpink29

YAY!!! I want to see your pee stick! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Let's see it!


----------



## waiting2c

Ooooh exciting that you are all gearing up to O! I am back up and at em today, might POAS later on myself.


----------



## prettynpink29

pee pee pee pee all of you:)!!!!!

:coffee::coffee:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## waiting2c

another chart question - i discarded yesterdays temp as i was sick... todays was not as high but still higher than I would expect from a pre O temp... discard or keep and see what tomorrow brings?


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok I peed but there wasn't much to see it was the same as yesterday lol nut we whent and did naughty things anyway lol


----------



## prettynpink29

wanabeamama said:


> Ok I peed but there wasn't much to see it was the same as yesterday lol nut we whent and did naughty things anyway lol

LOL!! Is that what took you so long :haha::blush:


----------



## wanabeamama

Here it is :/ I never get a gradual line it usually just goes dark lol
 



Attached Files:







45b946dc.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Ok I peed but there wasn't much to see it was the same as yesterday lol nut we whent and did naughty things anyway lol
> 
> LOL!! Is that what took you so long :haha::blush:Click to expand...

:blush: yeahhhhhh lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Cute shoes:)


----------



## dachsundmom

It took her that long to grease herself to get into the leather!


----------



## wanabeamama

Hahahahahaha :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Brooke you just made me laugh so hard all the swimmers came out and now my pants are wet lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Hahahahahaha :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Brooke you just made me laugh so hard all the swimmers came out and now my pants are wet lol

No softcup? :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

No, no soft cup I gave up on them lol


----------



## prettynpink29

wanabeamama said:


> Hahahahahaha :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Brooke you just made me laugh so hard all the swimmers came out and now my pants are wet lol

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## prettynpink29

That is HILARIOUS!!! 
Before we were TTC we would use condoms 50% of the time. But I never remember sex being this messy or "noisy" till we started TTC! :rofl: :haha: Swimmers are messy little things!


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## waiting2c

I have to say ....... where would we be without boobs.... I am wearing something with no pockets today and am at work, want to POA OPK, so have now shoved a pee cup and an OPK stick down my front so no one sees what I am up to


----------



## prettynpink29

Tracey :rofl:!!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## waiting2c

and here is todays result.. but I dont think I have any EWCM so im confused as with it - looks positive ish aye?
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep!


----------



## waiting2c

Is it likely to carry a surge for a week? Im normally a day 18-21 ovulator... its only day 12-13 for me at the moment... seems too early.


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Is it likely to carry a surge for a week? Im normally a day 18-21 ovulator... its only day 12-13 for me at the moment... seems too early.

Not really, but possible.


----------



## waiting2c

stink one... OH is sick today probably with what I had yesterday so this month will be a write off too :-(


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> stink one... OH is sick today probably with what I had yesterday so this month will be a write off too :-(

You probably aren't OVing today...all good! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

You reckon? God I hope so!!


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> You reckon? God I hope so!!

12-48 hours after your first positive OPK with 24 hours being the norm. You are good to go. :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Tracey that looks positive to me but it's usually between 12 and 36 hrs till you ovulate and so bear in mind that the egg is good for 12 hrs so you'll be good to go tomorrow, did you bd yesterday?


----------



## wanabeamama

Ha Brooke we posted at the same time lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke how's ya pee stick looking?


----------



## waiting2c

Nope - not since Monday night cos I was feeling sick the other two. Making a chemist dash at lunch time to get head cold pills for OH, hopefully he will be feeling better later and can get into it tonight and tomorrow night


----------



## wanabeamama

Monday is ok if you can manage tomorrow at least sperm lasts upto 5 days so don't worry too much :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks Laura!! Was having a brief panic attack lol! I will not stress out about it and just see how things go today and tomorrow.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes you need to relax :hugs: even with just Monday's swimmers your still in with a chance just try to get OH betterfor tomorrow x


----------



## dachsundmom

My pee sticks....close, but no cigar, lol. I am looking at Friday or Sat now.


----------



## prettynpink29

confused.... Dr and FS both told me an egg lives for about 2 days. 12 hours to 48 hours is a big difference :wacko: And sperm can live up to 5 days?? WOW! I thought it was 3 :) 

Tracey, it does look positive, you might want to follow up with a different brand, just in case.:thumbup: I swear I could get +opks with the wondfo brand even if I was on my period:haha: They are just to sensitive for me.


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, not to be a downer, but my doc also says 72 hours, max on the sperm, if the conditions are perfect....EWCM.

Otherwise, most are dead in about an hour.


----------



## wanabeamama

I guess it's a big difference because everybody's so different it depends on egg quality, sperm quality ect.......


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> My pee sticks....close, but no cigar, lol. I am looking at Friday or Sat now.

Yey that's closer to me wohooo I should get my pos on sat yey


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My pee sticks....close, but no cigar, lol. I am looking at Friday or Sat now.
> 
> Yey that's closer to me wohooo I should get my pos on sat yeyClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Right - being the good girl I am I took some head cold pills to OH, and told him he will be feeling better by tonight or else


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck!


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no I have woken up feeling like crap sore throte and aching neck n bunged up ugh :(


----------



## harri

I feel the same Laura, woken up with a right cold :hugs: :( x


----------



## wanabeamama

Booo hope you feel better soon :hugs:
Here is my opk for thismorning there's a bit of a line today so it looks like I'm on target for Sunday O :)
 



Attached Files:







61f0b37c.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 3


----------



## harri

Nice opk :) xx


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/OPK.jpg

Bc my temp is getting lower, I am calling this one positive...never used this brand before and I have no idea how dark it should be, lol.

I am so sorry you guys are feeling crappy! I hate this time of year, it's just one big virus out there...:growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey Brooke looks like we will be close :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Triple L, do you feel well enough to DTD?


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I feel ok today but I'm hoping it won't get worse before the weekend I'm going to gargle salt water to try n ear it :)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Well I feel ok today but I'm hoping it won't get worse before the weekend I'm going to gargle salt water to try n ear it :)

Why would you stick you ear in salt water? :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha I meant clear my throte lol its this stupid auto correct on my iPhone lol 
Have you managed any bd'ing yet?


----------



## dachsundmom

I've been doing every other night, so we'll do it tonight and Saturday....every night didn't work for me, so I figured why not? LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I don't think we Could do every night lol we did last night then we will do tomorrow and Sunday am and many pm lol


----------



## waiting2c

Good Morning Everyone 

Good lookin OPK there Brooke! 

Sorry to hear you feeling sick Laura and Harri, hope it doesnt last too long.

My temp was down a little today again, so I am hoping for O!! Will do an OPK as the morning goes on.. if I do that would be my first 14 day first half of cycle in ages... more likely however will be that my body wants to and doesnt and tries again next week when I am expecting it lol!

DTD last night though so I am happy either way


----------



## prettynpink29

hey girls!

I am have been in the ER all day:cry: The pain that I was feeling, was for sure a cyst and it ruptured early this morning.. The pain was so intense that I fainted. We managed to get a hold of my OB doctor who had us go straight to the hospital and he met us there. I had an ultrasound which confirmed it was a cyst rupture from the "free pelvic fluid" (I think that is what it was called). I just don't know what to do anymore:cry: We had perfect timing this cycle with bding, I hope this didn't ruin our chances.
I will NEVER take clomid again in my life!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Clomid is the drug from hell...I will always stand by that statement. :growlmad:


----------



## prettynpink29

I completely agree! Clomid is HELL!


----------



## waiting2c

OMG - thats awful Heather... so sorry to hear that.. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Are you okay?


----------



## prettynpink29

I am ok physically, just sore. I refused pain meds because I don't feel comfortable taking them in the 2ww.. But dr wouldn't let me refuse antibiotics, because he is worried about infection.

Emotionally, is another story


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> I am ok physically, just sore. I refused pain meds because I don't feel comfortable taking them in the 2ww.. But dr wouldn't let me refuse antibiotics, because he is worried about infection.
> 
> Emotionally, is another story

:hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

big big :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks girls :hugs: 

we are just at the point where we don't know what to do anymore


----------



## waiting2c

todays offering.... less positive or the same as yesterday do you think??
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

same


----------



## prettynpink29

nice dip today Tracey:)


----------



## prettynpink29

we were really leaning towards egg retrieval.. But now I feel like injectables and all the hormones are just gonna make things worse at this point. It is almost like my body is trying to tell me to stop


----------



## waiting2c

I dont want to not comment and leave you hanging but I have no idea on all that stuff. Is egg retrieval quite a tough process on your body hormones etc wise? Maybe you need a month of taking anything at all to give your body a chance to catch up with itself? Its so tough as I know how much you want this. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> we were really leaning towards egg retrieval.. But now I feel like injectables and all the hormones are just gonna make things worse at this point. It is almost like my body is trying to tell me to stop

Since you brought it up, I will say what I was thinking....

You will have to be very careful how you are stimmed; you might not have any issues, but the monitoring is key. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, do you know if your cyst was on the same side you OV from?


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: Heather I'm so sorry you are going through this I've had a cyst rupture and know how painful it is :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> :hugs: :hugs: Heather I'm so sorry you are going through this I've had a cyst rupture and know how painful it is :hugs: :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Tracey a break is what I am thinkin is gonna be best too :hugs: 

Brooke, I dnt know about O. I asked, but he said there was just so much fluid everywhere that he couldn't tell. We spoke with him about stimming too and he said he is really worried about OHSS and I would probably need to be monitored every other day through out my entire cycle.

Laura thank you :hugs: cysts suck ass!


----------



## dachsundmom

How do you feel about an egg donor?


----------



## prettynpink29

I think that I would want to give it a couple years before considering that. I am only 22 and I should have healthy eggs, that is the frustrating part. Not only did I have to realize the serious with the endo and consistent cysts, but then the not ovulating as well is extremely scary for me. I feel like many woman have unexplained infertility and there for, drs have a hard time helping them, but I dnt. Everything is so obvious and I just dnt see why they can't fix me:cry: 

My sister has offered to donate eggs to me as well. But I am not sure how I feel about that


----------



## dachsundmom

If, and this is a big if, I were to head down the road of ED, I would be more comfortable with an anonymous donor...I think. :wacko:


----------



## prettynpink29

I completely agree.. I am not even sure if I would truly want her to be a surrogate for us either.. I just wouldn't want something so serious as that to ruin out relationship.. Things could get confusing and very emotional and I don't know if I would want to risk that.


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> I completely agree.. I am not even sure if I would truly want her to be a surrogate for us either.. I just wouldn't want something so serious as that to ruin out relationship.. Things could get confusing and very emotional and I don't know if I would want to risk that.

Somethings aren't meant to be shared among family members, lol.:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL! Yea, I think this is one of those things:) 

have you looked into ED?

I have looked into donating actually.. If we chose to do ER and I get enough eggs I would consider donating. In CA we get $5000-$7000 for donating 1 egg. That could help us out tremendously and make it so we could do more than one ER. Just a thought for us though LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

I haven't looked into it that much; I am trying to find out if leftover embryos can be donated to infertile couples in the States. I'd love to do that if I had any extra.


----------



## prettynpink29

what do you mean by left over embryos?


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> what do you mean by left over embryos?

Well, if you have say 8 eggs fertilized and 4 survive and have no desire to freeze any for later use, you've got leftover embryos to contend with...

If you've not had this conversation with OH, I would suggest you do, before considering IVF.:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Ok, I see. We have had this conversation, that is why I was confused lol. OH what's me to donate ones that aren't fertilized. Then we would freeze the reminder that we do fertilize. So say they get 10 eggs, we would fertilize 8 of them and donate the other 2. OH is not comfortable with donating left over embryos because he said he feels like he is giving his baby away if we do that. I understand what he means, I just feel differently myself. But of course I respect his feelings and am not gonna push the issue. 

How does ur OH feel about that?


----------



## dachsundmom

Let's just say I am a little more liberal than my DH and we cannot agree on this subject...at this time.

This is part of the reason I haven't pushed the issue much harder.


----------



## prettynpink29

Yea I understand that. :hugs: 

It would be wonderful to just get BFPs and not have to worry about any of this! :haha: I know, everyone on here feels the same way :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather :hugs: dong give up hope just yet is there anyway of having another lap to clear you up again? :hugs: 
Brooke I wonder if you will get a positive today????


----------



## waiting2c

Morning you guys !! Evening/night for me.... nearly finished at work.. its End of Month and therefore late late night for me... 10pm nearly here.

Going home to jump my OH...


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi Tracey :hi: I'm at work too lol and it's 10am here :) how are you doing???
Here's my opk for this am I will do another when I get home tonight
 



Attached Files:







89144d8b.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## waiting2c

Ooooh that's getting closer Laura 

With daylight savings starting here we are now exactly 12 hours apart timewise 

Hope you have a great Friday


----------



## wanabeamama

Yep looks like Sunday will be the day yey


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-09-30_06-03-06_214.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay Laura!


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey Brooke were only 1 day appart :happydance: :sex: :sex:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I will actually OV on Sat or Sun!


----------



## wanabeamama

My surge comes and go's very quickly I think im o'ing from the same side as my cyst it's been really hurting today :(
My plan for tonight when I get home is To poas, cook,eat, have a nice relaxing bath with my essential oils and then :sex: :sex: :sex: lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> My surge comes and go's very quickly I think im o'ing from the same side as my cyst it's been really hurting today :(
> My plan for tonight when I get home is To poas, cook,eat, have a nice relaxing bath with my essential oils and then :sex: :sex: :sex: lol

Eat naked...that should do the trick and you won't have to rub olive oil on yourself to get into the leather, lol. :haha:

I think I ma going to take your advice on the highlights next week...should I have my guy use foil or should I request they be applied free-hand?:flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

Defiantly foil they need to be very fine and lots of them with a medium brown toner on at the end I have just had something simlar but with a dark brown toner I will try and upload pic so you can see


----------



## dachsundmom

Should I have him do underneath as well? I never wear my hair up, but I don't want to look stupid, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

I think just the top will be enough ;)


----------



## wanabeamama

It was hard to get a pic but you can kind of get the idea :)
 



Attached Files:







25398641.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dachsundmom

Triple L, I really like that and it might be a better option for me, since my hair is so dark.

What brand of color do you use in your salon...what level is that toner?


----------



## wanabeamama

I use Schwarzkopf I used a level 5 toner because the highlights whent really light so they came out like a level 6 like I wanted :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I might try that!


----------



## wanabeamama

Here's tonight's opk:) yey it should be positive by tomorrow OH just told me he's going for a drink later with some work collegues so I'm jumping in the shower instead of a long bath lol now he's figured im ovulating lol
 



Attached Files:







cd4ee59d.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok the conceive plus is out :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Ok the conceive plus is out :happydance:

Is that for you or the leather? :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha it's to help the spermys swim quicker and live longer although oh is being a cock right now so not sure if it's gona happen tonight :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Haha it's to help the spermys swim quicker and live longer although oh is being a cock right now so not sure if it's gona happen tonight :(

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

Grrr Im so F'ing angry he's gone out, no :sex: god knows what time he will be home why do I even bother :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Grrr Im so F'ing angry he's gone out, no :sex: god knows what time he will be home why do I even bother :cry:

Why did he do that? :hugs:

Did he know it was your fertile time?


----------



## wanabeamama

He knows but he already arranged today to go out I asked him last night if he was going anywhere this weekend and he said no god I'm soooo angry :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> He knows but he already arranged today to go out I asked him last night if he was going anywhere this weekend and he said no god I'm soooo angry :(

Well why not before he left? :growlmad:


----------



## waiting2c

Awwwwww Laura that sucks... so sorry to hear thar, god that sucks, men!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

so this is todays - im less positive than yesterday, i really want to think i ovulated yesterday.... guess tomorrows temp will tell??
 



Attached Files:







026.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, that OPK isn't positive.


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo thanks


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi:

just catching up on the thread:) I have been in bed all day resting! Yay for a blue ray player! Netflix and Vudo kept me entertained:)


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Heather...how are you feeling?


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, I am feeling better just really sore today. Thanks for asking :hugs: It is weird because I don't feel sore on my side. I feel sore like (tmi) inside my vagina, and I just figured out that it is my cervix that is sore :shrug: Do you know why? 
You posted a pic and it was deleted, was your +opk??

Laura, first off I am sorry about your OH. Men can be real asses sometimes :hugs: Your opks are looking good btw:) 
Unfortunately, the FS doesn&#8217;t want me to have another lap until we have TTC for 1 year and tried different fertility meds. I have already had 2 laps and I am only 22, so they are quite worried about scare tissue and adhesion's. 

Tracey, YAY!!! 2ww here you come!


----------



## prettynpink29

so when is everyone's next AF due?? I think I have the longest cycles on here 33-35 days, BOO!! Wish mine was shorter like everyone elses:)


----------



## dachsundmom

Glad you are feeling better!

I never deleted the pic...IDK what happened, but yes...it was my positive OPK.


----------



## prettynpink29

Yay! When do you think you will O? Yea, idk either. It just says was deleted by photo bucket


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it'll be tonight or early tomorrow....


----------



## waiting2c

Hey heather 
Glad you are feeling better today hope you are not sore for too long.

Yay for close to o day Brooke!! 

I still can't believe I might already be in the tww it's so weird for me. I'll take it though 

Hope everyone us having a good day/night


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

YAY!!! We are all so close this cycle:) 

btw, has anyone heard from Grace this week? Just wondering how she is doing.


----------



## waiting2c

Brooke you better go get busy


----------



## prettynpink29

you all better get busy:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I've been done for awhile, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

so I would like to share something that some of you might find interesting... I posted a thread a couple weeks ago about doing IUI at home/without doctor and got mostly negative feedback about high risk of infection. But the reason I posted it, is because I have a friend who tried it and just told me she got her BFP today at 11dpo. The sperm was unwashed also (obviously lol).

she did "IUI" 3 times. The day she got the +opk, then the next two days after. Interesting........


----------



## dachsundmom

How did she do it?


----------



## prettynpink29

well I don't know how much detail you want LOL

-she said OH would let the swimmers go in a softcup 
-she put some pressed in with it and let it sit for 5 min (why 5 min, I have no idea :shrug: )
-took a syringe and a catheter and sucked up the swimmers 
-laid on her back on the bed with a pillow under her butt
-inserted by using 1 finger to feel where her cervix was then slowly sliding the catheter in under her finger and guided it through the cervix. 
-put soft cup in and stayed laying down for 30 min each time

those were the instruction she email me.. What do you think about it?


----------



## dachsundmom

Sounds about right. You let it sit for 5 minutes to liquefy the semen and make it easier to get through the syringe.


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok..... OH came home after about an hour so after a long winded argument Which I lost lol we managed to bd at about 3am but as I only had 3 n a half hours sleep my temp was very high so I've messed up also because I was so tired I've forgotten to bring my opk to work and I won't be home till about 6.30 ugh god I need to chill someone slap me :wacko:


----------



## harri

you DTD Laura, that's all that matters!!!!! 

I hope you don't feel too tired today :hugs: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I just hope that stressing over it hasn't ruined my chances :( I'm not feeling to tired just yet I just have a headache lol
Yey your 5weeks and 1 day :happydance: xxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Triple L...I think you are going to be just fine! I really do.:hugs:

I am so glad you got it a little bit sorted, I was so sad for you last night.




Hi Harri! :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks Brooke :hugs: how are you today did you o yet?


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I have...my temp is OTW up.


----------



## wanabeamama

I would say you O yesterday as the day before was still lower than your cover line yey TWW :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> Sounds about right. You let it sit for 5 minutes to liquefy the semen and make it easier to get through the syringe.

thanks for explaining that:thumbup: I was wondering why she let it sit. 

so what do you think about it? I would still never have the guts personally to try it LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it's ok, but not worth the risk of becoming sterile from infection, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

I completely agree! :) wonder if she is going to tell her doctor exactly what she did lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't think there's any reason for her to do so....

Did she BBT and OPK?


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no I missed my surge :( my opk has gone lighter than yesterday I had some O pains a few hrs ago so should we bd tonight? I'm worried tomorrow morning might be too late :/ maby early hrs???


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Oh no I missed my surge :( my opk has gone lighter than yesterday I had some O pains a few hrs ago so should we bd tonight? I'm worried tomorrow morning might be too late :/ maby early hrs???

Definitely tonight! Did you use a digi yesterday to be sure?


----------



## wanabeamama

I didn't have any digs :( if I had tested at dinner time it would have been positive :/ ok so tonight it is well I will try anyway lol time for LLL :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Go get him LLL! :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all!

Goodluck Laura! Hope you catch that eggy!

Good luck in the TWW brooke!

I think I have missed things this month, will have to wait and see, had a bit of a play with my chart and the only time I get crosshairs is for Oing yesterday and was feeling awful so didnt get a chance to BD :-( Will have to hope that the night before's was enough, or try and sneak off with OH shortly


----------



## dachsundmom

I have read that the day before is better than the day of and that you should DTD the day after as well.


----------



## waiting2c

Oooh excellent well I will def DTD today then


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey girls :hi: Brooke I'm excited for you I think it's your month really do I can feel it in my leather lol you got in some well timed :sex: :) woooooooooo 
Tracey I hope you fought your eggy too :hugs: come on girls let's break the rules of stats and get at least 2 :bfp:


----------



## dachsundmom

LLL...did you have success tonight? LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Not yet he says he's empty :/ but promised the morning I guess I can't force it :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Not yet he says he's empty :/ but promised the morning I guess I can't force it :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok I woke up thismorning with a horrible cold feel like crap I have really dark cloudy pee and lots of pelvic pain and my opk was almost White again so we havnt bd yet I'm going to have something to eat and some pain relief and see how I feel :( grrr why now?
How are you today Brooke?


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: oh no! Hope you feel better soon Laura! :hugs: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: thankyou harri I'm just gutted we didn't bd early this Am :( mehhhhhh
I'm wondering if the pelvic pain and cloudy pee is cos I O'd from the side my cyst is on maby I O'd in the night?? 

How are you today harri has your cold gone yet? :hugs:


----------



## harri

Possibly, you don't get a big temp shift so its hard to tell.
My cold is awful today! And I've been feeling sick the past couple of days. 
I'm good though. 

Could you bd this afternoon? Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I'm kind of ignoring that temp because I had a late night and got a cold so thinking they both could make my temp a little higher than it should be I'm going to try and get some :sex: in soon lol
I know this sounds cruel but :happydance: yey feeling sick is a good sighn :) I'm sorry your cold is bad though is there anything you can take??? :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Ok I woke up thismorning with a horrible cold feel like crap I have really dark cloudy pee and lots of pelvic pain and my opk was almost White again so we havnt bd yet I'm going to have something to eat and some pain relief and see how I feel :( grrr why now?
> How are you today Brooke?

It sounds to me like you might have a UTI...:hugs:

I gave myself x-hairs this morning bc I don't want to temp anymore this cycle, lol.

I need to step away from the BBT for a few.:wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

I seriously HATE football!!! It's now 3pm and he's still sat watching football and all he can say is a few hours won't make a difference!!!!! YES IT DOES for god sake when will he get it in his head???? 17 months down the line and still wont listen :growlmad:


----------



## prettynpink29

good morning girls!

sorry Laura and Harri that you aren't feeling well. :hugs: 

I woke up feeling the exact same way. Itchy throat, runny nose and headache:( Cold symptoms! YUCK! At least it didn't mess with my temp this morning!


----------



## harri

That's men! Mines exactly the same when it comes to football. :hugs: 

Brooke your chart is looking gooooood :flower: x


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow Heather your chart looks great when are you going to test???


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks:) I am way to nervous to test though. Don't really want to see the BFN. AF isn't due until this weekend. I was gonna test October 10th, if I dn't get AF by then... I am not trying to symptom spot, but I sure do have this weird pulling feeling in my lower abdomen for the last 3 days :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

I have EVERYTHING crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Laura :hugs: I have everything crossed for you too! We both deserve a break from the endo pain and bleeding!! 

btw, I know that standard implantation takes place 7-14dpo... But everyone's body is different, anyway I could have implanted early?? My chart (to me so far) looks like I had a dip 3-4dpo. And now I have had a rise for the last 3 days.


----------



## harri

Wow Heather that is one good looking chart ! :) xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Harri! I know, I am getting nervous now :wacko: It seems to good to be true. 

On Friday, we scheduled an appt with FS at the end of the month to discuss ER further.. Man would I LOVE to cancel that appt!


----------



## wanabeamama

I have known peole that have implanted at 3-4 dpo :) fX x


----------



## prettynpink29

REALLY??? wow! that gives me hope :) Not gonna get excited, but have to keep holding on to hope! 

My body is anything, but NORMAL! So it wouldn't surprise me either way.

Is that what my chart looks like to you too, at the moment??


----------



## wanabeamama

I would see what tomorrow's temp does if it stays up I would say there is a pretty good chance :) didn't you change some temps or something early on around O? and it put you back about 2nd 3 days?


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all! Monday morning and back to work for me :-( Sorry to hear people are not feeling too good, I hope that passes quickly!


----------



## waiting2c

Hmmm I think I might be having a cycle like yours Heather! I just tested my chart by putting another temp in for tomorrow and it doesnt give me crosshairs so I guess I have not ovulated yet despite positive OPKs, will do one again this morn and see what it looks like.


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning Tracey can I just ask the high temp you had just before your positive opk wasnt you sick that day? Also maby there isn't enough pre o temps for ff to give you X hairs I had to put my own in last cycle because I didn't really temp before O try and take out thi high temp and add a few lower temps before it see what happens


----------



## waiting2c

I discarded the really high temp from the day I was sick already, I think I was back to normal-ish the day after, I can discard that one too though if you think it will help.

I was surprised to consider I might be Ovulating that early so if I havent yet its no biggie. I was expecting Tues-Thurs this week. Will do an opk shortly and see what that looks like.


----------



## wanabeamama

I would just leave your chart untill the end of the week in that case and if you don't see O by then, then I would experiment :) glad your feeling better though :happydance:

We finally managed to BD wooohooo so now I can finally relax for a week or so untill I start stressing over hpt's lol


----------



## waiting2c

Awesome news! So glad you got to BD! I do so hope we get to all be in the TWW together! Makes it easier I think to wait it out with others!


----------



## waiting2c

Ok so todays OPK looks positive to me, maybe my body is gearing up for round two?
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey...I don't think you OV yet...TBH.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I just looked back at your other opk's I don't think they were totally positive but this one is defiantly positive :wohoo:
Yey we will all be in the tww together
Were is mammaG ???????


----------



## dachsundmom

I haven't seen Grace forever, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

wanabeamama said:


> I would see what tomorrow's temp does if it stays up I would say there is a pretty good chance :) didn't you change some temps or something early on around O? and it put you back about 2nd 3 days?



Yes! It was on thursday last week. I usually take my temp at 6am, but screwed up and took it at 4 went back to sleep and took it again at 8. So I had a very low temp to convert or a high one to convert. I used the lower one, if I put the higher one in, then It puts me 3 days ahead, so today would be 10dpo instead of 7dpo. I have +opks all week, so that didn't help make things easier :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

:help::help::help::help::sad2::sad2:Oh no I hope mama didn't abandon us :( were orphans now :(


----------



## waiting2c

That's all good I'm fine with no oving yet cos that means I have not missed it and can bd every night now to make sure I don't 

Yeah I was thinking about grace the other day and icca and mrs s and Mer lol and how long it's been since hearing from all of them


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope she didn't abandon us.


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi brooke! 

Tracey that opk looks +:) 

I asked the same thing. Where is Grace :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Heather!

Have you had the same temps for the last three days?


----------



## prettynpink29

pretty much. fri was 98.62 and then sat and today was 98.63.

i just can't get over this pulling/stretching feeling in my lower abdomen.. It doesn't hurt, it is just annoying. And i know I don't have another cyst because they looked on the u/s last week at the ER


----------



## prettynpink29

and i was totally wrong on my days..

i had the 2 different temps last sunday sept 25th. the higher temp would make me 10dpo and would make cd18 my O day. 

the lower temp makes sunday sept 25th O day (cd21) and 7dpo. 

I still think I am only 7dpo because I EWCM cd20.. and all that pain on left side cd21


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, go with what your body tells you!

I didn't even wait for FF to confirm my OV this cycle; I forced my x-hairs and I am not temping again until about 12DPO...to wait for AF.

I cannot be bothered anymore this cycle.:wacko:


----------



## prettynpink29

You are so rite! I am leaving my chart alone! And I am not peeing on anything till October 10th, if I make till then with no AF. I don't know if I will be able to quit temping though, I am addicted at the moment! :haha: 

But I totally get what you mean, I was obsessed to the max this cycle! Probably what cause my late O :haha: 


sticky beans for all of us!!!! :):):):)


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha check out what I just read while reading about male fertility

An interesting research study from the Netherlands showed that wearing tight leather trousers and tight plastic underwear together affected sperm motility, but neither had an effect alone.
:rofl: who in there right mind would wear leather trousers with plastic underwear lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Even worse the thought of a man wearing either of those makes me feel sick lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Sounds like there is a man out there that needs to borrow your lube! :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

:haha: :rofl:!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Love the new pic Brooke!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning ladies yey my temp whent up :happydance:
How is everybody today?


----------



## waiting2c

Yay Laura  thats great!
I'm good just been to gym with oh and now we are showering so that we can get dirty again ;-) lol. I've decided to dtd every night till I think I've ovd from now on


----------



## waiting2c

Hope your Monday goes well at work! Do you work 6 days a week having a salon?


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha go get dirty lol I hope you O today so were all close :)
Yes I work 6days a week so it's not great for keeping my stress levels low but I can't complain :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Wait I've just confused myself is it Monday or Tuesday for you now???


----------



## harri

Yay Laura!!!! You timed your bd'ing perfectly :) 
Xx


----------



## waiting2c

Monday night we are 12 hours behind


----------



## wanabeamama

O hope so harri I kept my feet up on the wall for 30 min nothing came out till a little bit this morning :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh ok so it will be Tuesday when you O :happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Ops I mean ahead doh


----------



## waiting2c

Hope so yup. I'm in bed now waiting for oh... He seems to have started watching something on tv. I'll be pissed off if he doesn't come up soon cos I'll fall asleep :-( blimmin men and there easy distracted ness


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha send him a naughty pic he will soon come upstairs lol good luck catch the egg gogogo


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> O hope so harri I kept my feet up on the wall for 30 min nothing came out till a little bit this morning :)

Yay those sperm have only 1 place they can go :happydance: x


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.commentsyard.com/graphics/good-morning/good-morning164.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya Brooke how you doing??


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> O hope so harri I kept my feet up on the wall for 30 min nothing came out till a little bit this morning :)
> 
> Yay those sperm have only 1 place they can go :happydance: xClick to expand...

Let's just hope the lil swimmers arnt as layed back and lazy as there daddy lol


----------



## harri

:rofl:I'm sure they won't be :) x


----------



## dachsundmom

I am good this morning! I had enough of a temp shift to make me comfortable saying I OV...so no more temping for me until 12DPO....

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

How in the hell did you manage to sleep with your LUTW?
(legs up the wall)


----------



## wanabeamama

omg i just put a dummy temp in for tomorrow and it put me at 3dpo ??????? so yesterdays bd was pointless i guess :( well we bd at 4am saturday so i guess i just hope that was enough.

hey brooke thats makes us on exactly the same day :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> omg i just put a dummy temp in for tomorrow and it put me at 3dpo ??????? so yesterdays bd was pointless i guess :( well we bd at 4am saturday so i guess i just hope that was enough.
> 
> hey brooke thats makes us on exactly the same day :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

It's more than enough! :happydance:


----------



## Icca19

hey girls how is everyone? 

i was near a computer and i figured id say hello


----------



## Icca19

am i the only one left waiting to O?


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting is waiting, lol


----------



## Icca19

ok well i feel better not being alone
i miss you girls!!! i feel so out of the loop now


----------



## wanabeamama

icca :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower: we missed you :kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## Icca19

i should be gatting a computer for the house soon (like a week or two) 
then ill be back on line with you gals all the time
Hopefuly with a BFP !! 

im wondering when this soy is going to make me O???
Is it susposed to make me O early or at the same time that i uaually do?


----------



## dachsundmom

Icaa...I OV 3 days later on it this cycle.


----------



## harri

Hey Icca!!! :) yay come back! You've been missed :)
I hope you ov soon! Xxx


----------



## harri

Also.. I ov'd about 60 days earlier :rofl: x


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Also.. I ov'd about 60 days earlier :rofl: x

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Also.. I ov'd about 60 days earlier :rofl: x

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## prettynpink29

good morning girls!!

Has everyone Od now??

:hi: Icca! 

My temp is still good and way above coverline:) I poas last night! :haha: just an opk and it was freakin POSITIVE!!! I know I already Od from my temps, so maybe it is a good sign :shrug: I had +opks with both of my chemicals before I had +hpts, so its very bitter sweet :hugs:

Please help me to not test before the 10th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, I LOVE your picture!!! "I love my computer because my friends live in it" :) So cute!


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> Brooke, I LOVE your picture!!! "I love my computer because my friends live in it" :) So cute!

I wasn't the one to originally find the pic, but I hijacked it! :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> good morning girls!!
> 
> Has everyone Od now??
> 
> :hi: Icca!
> 
> My temp is still good and way above coverline:) I poas last night! :haha: just an opk and it was freakin POSITIVE!!! I know I already Od from my temps, so maybe it is a good sign :shrug: I had +opks with both of my chemicals before I had +hpts, so its very bitter sweet :hugs:
> 
> Please help me to not test before the 10th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you have a pic?


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura, a pic of the +opk?

I didn't take a pic, but it was definitely +++++

I regret poas because I was so calm and doing so good not poas :haha: Now I want to poa hpt!!!!! But I am not going too!:thumbup:


----------



## harri

Wow pink your chart is beautiful ! Fx'd the +opk is a good sign xxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all  glad to hear you both have confirmed ovs Brooke and Laura


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I confirmed my own, but I think it's safe, lol.


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Harri! I hope it means something good :) 

Brooke, :haha: you manifested your chart! :rofl:

Hi Tracey:) do you feel like your gonna O soon?


----------



## prettynpink29

so... I need to vent about our neighbor!!!!! She is an old lady! Probably in her late 70s early 80s. She lives by herself in in a 3 story house with 4 bedrooms and 2 1/2 baths (why I have no idea!) And she is a grumpy and flat out a b*tch! 

here are the things she has complained about 

-we have to many cars in our drive way (umm... we have 4 and our drive way fits 4)

-we have to many cars that come and go parked out front of our house (which is legal btw, they are on the street. Sorry old lady that we have so many friends) 

-my OHs toys (dirt bikes & quads) are too loud and give her a headache ( umm, shut your damn door then old lady) 

-and the newest of new... we bought an RV and OH and his friends have been fixing it up, so it has been parked in front of our house. Yesterday she called the COPS on us!!! She complained and said someone was living in! So now we have to move it every 72 hours. Stupid old lady, needs to get that stick out of her ASS!!! 

any ideas of what we could do? :)


----------



## waiting2c

Wow heather - she sounds like a whole lot of hard work!! 

Not sure if I am gearing up to O soon or not, temp was down again today, kinda hoping that today is O day, my boobs are sore today so fingers crossed!!! I hate the waiting for O part more than the after part. I dont want to not do enough. OH knows he is on nightly sex duty for the next little while!


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, isn't it like 4 in the morning there? If you are 12 hours ahead of me, lol.

It's 4:19 in the afternoon here.


----------



## waiting2c

12 hours ahead of UK, its 9.21 in the morning here now


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh...that makes sense, lol


----------



## waiting2c

Ok - got a waaaaaay fainter line on an OPK today, am feeling crampy. Does this mean I have O'd or am just about to? I should see a temp rise tomorrow then aye? Do I DTD tonight too just to be safe?


----------



## dachsundmom

Could be a little bit of both, I would DTD as soon as you can, to be safe.


----------



## wanabeamama

Tracey :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## waiting2c

I will jump OH when I get home tonight  DTD more in the past few days than in the couple of weeks before put together lol....


----------



## MrsStutler

Hey girls! Just checking in over here, I haven't been getting on BnB very much in the past few days. Things are going good here, baby Roxas is kicking a lot more lately but still refuses to kick his father...except the one time he tried to kick him in the head but it was too tiny of a kick to feel. I still thought it was hilarious though!:haha: 
Glad to see some eggs getting dropped 'round here!:happydance: Yay eggs! I'll go get the pom-poms and start cheering on the spermies:haha:

Tracey, we watched rugby the other night and thought of you!:hugs:We had no idea what in the world was going on, and consequently were having a super fun time making up our own commentary, but I just had to tell you about it! 

I'll check in a little later, but just wanted to come and give out some hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: and some baby dust of course!


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Mrs S!!! 

Lol - I have no idea what is going on myself, the only way I get through the 80 mins is by making up my own commentary and perving at the hot boys! Glad you guys did it too! (minus the perving perhaps).

I am loving reading your journal too!


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey mrs S I wana see your baby bump I can't believe your 18weeks already wow


----------



## wanabeamama

Well looks like I'm at 3dpo I still think I'm only 2dpo though lol 
How is everyone today???? 
So let my get this straight 
Me 3dpo
Brooke is 3dpo
Heather is 9dpo
Tracey I think will be 1dpo
So that makes 4 of us in the tww so the odds are that one of us will have a bun in the oven in 2weeks time :) :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo for buns in the oven  I think we are due a few


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey tracey what time are you getting up I wana see your temp rise :)


----------



## waiting2c

6.30am so early evening your time


----------



## wanabeamama

Boooooooooo that's ages lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Triple L, it seems you and I are on the same schedule!


----------



## wanabeamama

Woohoooo :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

look how simlar our charts are lol
 



Attached Files:







laura.png
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 2









brooke.png
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## harri

Omg that's freaky!!! Now we need identical bfps :) 

Xxx


----------



## harri

I had my midwife appointment today - she put me at 6 weeks 3 days because of my LMP. 
At least I will get my dating scan a week earlier :) 
How are you all feeling today ? Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> I had my midwife appointment today - she put me at 6 weeks 3 days because of my LMP.
> At least I will get my dating scan a week earlier :)
> How are you all feeling today ? Xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
woohoooo harri thats great wow 6 weeks and 3 days yey you need to change your siggy :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri, that is wonderful! Does this mean you aren't paying for the private scan anymore?

Laura...I think we have the same chart, lol.:happydance:

Hopefully, this means great things for the both of us! :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

i sure do hope so :hugs: :hugs:
i have my ultrasound on the day i will be 13dpo eeeek


----------



## wanabeamama

dont forget brooke what happened when Mer was on the exact same cycle as me she got her bfp and me and harri were only a day appart and she got her bfp

I AM A LUCKY CHARM :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

You can be eachothers lucky charm! :)


Based on my ovulation day I still think I'm 5+4, I think they've calculated me ovulating on day 14. 

I'm still going ahead with the private u/s as it will be 6 weeks until my hospital scan, I dont think I could wait that long lol I'm desperate to make sure everything is OK.


----------



## wanabeamama

harri i think they date it from the first day of your last af xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...we are in it, to win it...together! :hugs:

End of story.


----------



## harri

Roll on the next 2 weeks !!! I have my fx'd for you all!

Yeah they do, that's where they got the 6 weeks 3 days from xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura...we are in it, to win it...together! :hugs:
> 
> End of story.

Ok ok ok together :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Roll on the next 2 weeks !!! I have my fx'd for you all!
> 
> Yeah they do, that's where they got the 6 weeks 3 days from xxx

Ohhhh ok :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Ok so my temp went down today not up :-(


----------



## dachsundmom

Is the OPK negative?


----------



## waiting2c

Didn't take one yet don't do fmu for them. Will take one soon. I'm starting to freak that I'm not going to ov :-(


----------



## wanabeamama

Hmmmm maby today is o day you should poa, opk


----------



## waiting2c

Ok here it is - to me IRL it is not positive but it looks boderline positive in the pics I think.
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dachsundmom

It's close.


----------



## waiting2c

Do you think its close as it been positive and coming back down, or going back up to positive (I had a def positive over the weekend)


----------



## dachsundmom

I think your body keeps trying to OV and hasn't yet.

It is really hard to say which direction the test is going....I'm sorry.

Have you started taking any new supplements?


----------



## wanabeamama

That's what mine looked like on Saturday evening and I I'd on sat but I have a short surge I would do another in about 4hrs see if it's and lighter or darker :)


----------



## wanabeamama

I have White goo coming out of my nipples :/ lol


----------



## waiting2c

Nope I thought I would just let my body do its own thing this cycle, turns out that its thing is drive me up the wall lol!

Thanks so much for your input, I really really really do appreciate it!

how are you doing today?


----------



## waiting2c

That sounds strange Laura! Or does that happen often in the TWW?

How are you feeling today?


----------



## dachsundmom

I got that 2 cycles ago, Laura.


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha it's gross lol no don't recall having it before it must be to do with ovulation I guess


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm feeling great thank you since changing what I eat I feel so much better I'm just wondering if I'm getting enough iron and calcium :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg OH gas just opened up and told me he's really upset that we havnt conceived and said he's really scared that it will never happen and I found myself trying to tell him it will happen we need to stay positive when the reality is I'm just as scared and worried as he is :(


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls, just got home from work! It is finally fall here! Raining and cold:) 

I am 9dpo today and have managed to not test yet:) I am rather proud of myself :haha: lol My temp went up slightly this morning, hope it&#8217;s a good sign!

Tracey, have you tried a different brand opk? 

Brooke and Laura, your charts are so alike it is freaky!!!! LOL 

Harri, I can't wait to see your scan picture:)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Omg OH gas just opened up and told me he's really upset that we havnt conceived and said he's really scared that it will never happen and I found myself trying to tell him it will happen we need to stay positive when the reality is I'm just as scared and worried as he is :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Did you gently tell him he needs to step up his game?


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs: Laura


----------



## wanabeamama

I just said we both need to do everything we can to make this happen and maby he could do a little research and see if there is anything he can do to improve chances just as I will do the same


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> :hi: girls, just got home from work! It is finally fall here! Raining and cold:)
> 
> I am 9dpo today and have managed to not test yet:) I am rather proud of myself :haha: lol My temp went up slightly this morning, hope its a good sign!
> 
> Tracey, have you tried a different brand opk?
> 
> Brooke and Laura, your charts are so alike it is freaky!!!! LOL
> 
> Harri, I can't wait to see your scan picture:)

Yey for not testing :happydane:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

:hugs: Laura 
Sounds positive though if he does do a bit of research

Well done on not testing heather


----------



## prettynpink29

ok girls.......... this pulling/stretching feeling in my lower abdomen is getting REALLY annoying!!!! It doesn't hurt, just constantly there.. Do you think it could be something from the cyst rupture? Thinking about calling the doctor, but it doesn't hurt bad.. It is like when you cut your finger and it throbs for awhile, and it doesn't hurt, it is just ANNOYING! Different feeling, but similar situation :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Here's my theory; if something bothers you enough to make you consider calling your doctor, then most likely, you should call your doctor.


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks, think I will ring him in the morning :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Your chart looks fab?


----------



## prettynpink29

does it? my temps have managed to remain high. but its still early


----------



## dachsundmom

Take it for what it is....good looking, so far!


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks :) just not gonna get excited cause it could go either way still. last cycle my temp remained high till cd2 (i believe, i stopped temping). so I guess i don't get a dip before AF to give me a heads up LOL


----------



## waiting2c

Phew - busy day out on sites for me today, have driven around half of auckland lol. Hope that you get some answers from your Doc about that feeling Heather!

My afternoon OPK is lighter than this morning, I had better see a temp rise tomorrow is all I can say


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather I don't recall having anything like you describe after my cyst rupture but I just remember feeling very heavy and sore in the pelvis for about a week but I guess our bodies are different , good luck at the doctors :hugs:

Tracey that sound promising I hope you get you temp rise tomorrow how long ago did you poas? 

Brooke I can't wait to see yourchart today to see if were still chart twins lol
:twingirls:


----------



## wanabeamama

:( I'm feeling lonely were is everyone??????


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning Laura!

I didn't temp this morning...I am not temping again until closer to AF, I need a little bit of a break from all of it, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: Brooke how you feeling today?


----------



## dachsundmom

I feel just fine.....you?


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm ok although I just had some awfull pains were my cyst is it scared me it only lasted about 5 minuits though I feel ok now only a week till my u/s 
So what day are you going to test???


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I might POAS Sunday or Monday. You?


----------



## prettynpink29

good morning:) 

brooke and laura, how long are your cycles? when would you expect AF?


----------



## dachsundmom

I expect AF anywhere from 14-18DPO...soy seems to give me the shorter LP and Clomid/Tamoxifen the longer one.

Since this is a soy cycle, I am expecting AF 14-15DPO.


----------



## prettynpink29

wow, you have almost perfect 28 day cycles then. Exactly where my doctor wants me, but know that is not going to happen. He told me I should expect my period cd28 while on clomid, if I miss it, then test. But obviously I know that clomid doesn't seem to matter LOL my cycles are still gonna be 33-35 days no matter what 

I made an appt with FS at the end of the month to discuss ER further.


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck with the appt....hopefully he can figure out how to stim you without casuing more problems.


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks! I hope so too. I just know that I am not taking clomid again. So he better have some other ideas LOL 

To tell you the truth, I already feel out this cycle. I am sure AF is gonna show like usual. So I am just giving myself something to look forward to by scheduling the appt with FS. 

Has anyone heard from Grace yet?


----------



## wanabeamama

Af is usually 15 dpo for me I have no idea when to test I would like to hold out but I think when I see you testing it might tempt me lol

Wow I'm getting more and more pain on my left:( I just had to stop doing someone's hair because it was hurting :( 

Heather how are you feeling today do you still have the pulling ?? Did you get a docs appointment?


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow we reallyhave been abandoned by mammagrace :cry:


----------



## prettynpink29

yea, I am still having the constant pulling/stretching feeling on both sides. I rung the doctor and left a message, so hopefully he will get back to me before the end of the day. I am pretty positive he is going to order an ultrasound though. At least it will be for 'pelvic pain' and my insurance will cover the whole thing :) 
If he does that, then I will most likely take a hpt before going. \

sorry about your pain :hugs: does it feel like a cysts?


----------



## wanabeamama

Well it's on the same side as my cyst but feels sharper normally it feels like a poking but at the Minuit it's more of a sharp pinching :shrug:
I hope you get an ultrasound quickly I'm waiting for you to poas lol


----------



## prettynpink29

aww :hugs: I hope your cyst isn't gonna rupture. DO you know if it is filled with blood or fluid? 

LOL I am not gonna poas unless I have too :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I have to POAS; I cannot imagine not doing it, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL! well manifest us some BFPs Brooke!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

It's a blood filled cyst (endometrioma) I think it might be bleeding I'll know If I get pelvic pain tomorrow :/ 

Ok we need to manifest some bfp's


----------



## dachsundmom

manifest!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Manifest!!!!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

I have an urge to pee on something.... Anything lol


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all  had a wee temp rise today ...do you think I've ov ? I was hoping for bigger lol.

Not good about your pain Laura !!


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: :rofl: thanks for the manifesting :) 

Brooke, can you manifest me chocolate chip brownies too while your at it:haha: 

Laura, I hate those cysts:( Blood filled are way worse then fluid filled:hugs: 

Tracey, that could be your after O temp rise:) hopefully it will keep climbing!!


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> Morning all  had a wee temp rise today ...do you think I've ov ? I was hoping for bigger lol.
> 
> Not good about your pain Laura !!

Tracey I think you are in-between like me I think you just and I mean just O'd I I'd late at night so I only had a small rise too I think you will get a bigger rise tomorrow but as your raise wasn't a huge one I would bd today just to be sure :) yey now were all in the tww


----------



## prettynpink29

except Grace :( I don't even remember where she is in her cycle. where the hell is she!!


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't know where she is she hasn't been on for almost 2 weeks :( 
Maby we should manifest grace :rofl:


----------



## MrsStutler

Hey girls!! Here's a little bumpy picture for you :blush: I feel like I'm huge sometimes but I so love it!
 



Attached Files:







102_2031.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## prettynpink29

wanabeamama said:


> I don't know where she is she hasn't been on for almost 2 weeks :(
> Maby we should manifest grace :rofl:



:rofl: :rofl: 

manifest Grace!!!! manifest Grace!!


----------



## prettynpink29

MrsStutler your bump is beautiful!!!!! :):) so cute!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Wooooowwww I want one mrs S what a beautiful bump I wana rub it lol :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks guys  didn't dtd last night as oh being a jerk so will do tonight and hope that plus the earlier ones was enough 

Mrs s that is such a cute bump you have there  how are you feeling?

I agree where is that grace!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok I think it is bleeding I have heartburn like I usually get just after cyst pain :( mehhhh I'm ok though I'm kinda used to it now lol


MANIFEST GRACE....... MANIFEST GRACE........ MANIFEST GRACE


----------



## dachsundmom

Very cute kayla!


----------



## prettynpink29

wanabeamama said:


> Ok I think it is bleeding I have heartburn like I usually get just after cyst pain :( mehhhh I'm ok though I'm kinda used to it now lol
> 
> 
> MANIFEST GRACE....... MANIFEST GRACE........ MANIFEST GRACE



:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Helooooooo how is everyone today I can't wait to see traceys temp raise :) Brooke I'm starting to feel nervous are you I don't usually feel nervous lol


----------



## harri

Hey! Chart is looking nice Laura :) :happydance: xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks harri how are you feeling? Xx


----------



## harri

Good thanks, how are you feeling? Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls!


----------



## harri

Hey Brooke :flower:


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey girls! 

I am on my way out the door to work so I will catch up on the thread this afternoon.

I hope everyone is having a wonderful day! :)


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: girls wow this really is the boring part theres no peeing going on lol
anyone watching Xfactor US ??? i cant wait its boot camp tonight :happydance: ha sorry im a xfactor freek lol


----------



## wanabeamama

wow heather thats one sexy chart :) i think i need you to pee on somthing lol are you opk,s still positive?


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, your chart looks very good too!


----------



## wanabeamama

thanks brooke its kind of your chart too lol


----------



## dachsundmom

This is true...I can just use your temps!


----------



## harri

There are some beautiful charts going on ladies, I can't wait for you all to start peeing on sticks lol :happydance: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:friends::drunk: yup we can share them :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...is OH feeling a little better about things?


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> There are some beautiful charts going on ladies, I can't wait for you all to start peeing on sticks lol :happydance: xx

im scared im getting nervous lol


----------



## wanabeamama

well not really he's still worried :/


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

so i need some help with soy......... as my cycles are short and i already ovulate early how many days and what dosage should i take?


----------



## dachsundmom

Found this on another thread last night.:hugs:


This is from a post on a another thread:

1-5 = you produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.

2-6 = you produce more eggs that usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.

3-7 = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be alot stronger than 1-5.

4-8 = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured a lot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.

5-9 = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.

I would suggest to take at least 80mg bc soy is half the strength of clomid. Soy can be taken anytime, but if taken at night, you can possibly avoid side effects and make sure to take them at the same time each day. As for opk, its suggested to start after period ends if cycle is < 35 days, or to start 3 days after period ends if cycle is > 35.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: thanks brooke i think i will do 2-6 then do you think that would be ok?
the soy i saw in the supermarket was 40mg so i should double up?


----------



## dachsundmom

I did CD2-6

80,80,160,160,160...mine are 40mg pills too...take it at night.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: thanks i will do ( although i hope i dont need to ) lol


----------



## waiting2c

Morning girls. Ok I give up I think it officially a anovulatory cycle for me. Just cant get a temp rise :-( gutted today as thought it had happened finally. Sucks.


----------



## harri

I did 2-6 too! I hope you don't need the soy :hugs: 

Xx


----------



## harri

Aww tracey :hugs: bummer! 
Don't lose hope yet though, you didn't ov until cd21 in your cycle before last :hugs: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, how long is your normal LP?


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks Harri  I had forgotten that. I just gate having such long cycles and I got my hopes up so high a week ago with that pos opk. I'll try to relax


----------



## waiting2c

My lp is 15 days


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: Tracey ok don't panic and don't give up hope just poas :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> I did 2-6 too! I hope you don't need the soy :hugs:
> 
> Xx

I hope so too but at least if af does arrive at least I will have something positive to occupy my mind :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I did CD2-6
> 
> 80,80,160,160,160...mine are 40mg pills too...take it at night.

Was that this cycle?


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep...this is a soy cycle.


----------



## harri

Loving the avatar brooke :) x


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey girls! just got home from work. It is only almost 1pm here and I am exhausted! I slept 9 hours last night and I feel like taking a nap still LOL 

Laura, no poas for me :) I am:coffee: this cycle out. I haven't peed on anymore opks either, so I don't know if they are still positive LOL 

Harri, how many mg of soy did you take? 

Brooke did you have any side effects with soy this cycle?

I am thinking about trying soy again. I absolutely loved it the cycle I tried it. Had no side effects and tons of EWCM, that was one of my chemical pg cycles also. 

Tracey sorry your temp didn't rise:hugs: have you poa opk today?


----------



## dachsundmom

Soy made me either :growlmad: or :cry:. My poor DH.:haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL! well I will warn my OH then LOL I didn't take a very strong dosage the first time, so maybe that is why I felt fine :shrug: As long as I have a cycle with no cysts, I think OH and I will both mange :haha:


----------



## harri

Hey pink! I took the following:

Cd2 160mg
Cd3 160mg
Cd4 200mg
Cd5 200mg
Cd6 200mg 

:) fatigue is a good symptom Heather :) fx'd!


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Harri! I am holding on to hope but just feel in my gut that this is not my cycle. So trying to prepare for next cycle LOL did you take just straight soy? the 40mg tablets?


----------



## harri

Yep the 40mg tablets. I think it's good having a plan and something to focus on BUT stay positive hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks :hugs: I will try and stay positive


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Hey pink! I took the following:
> 
> Cd2 160mg
> Cd3 160mg
> Cd4 200mg
> Cd5 200mg
> Cd6 200mg
> 
> :) fatigue is a good symptom Heather :) fx'd!

Wow that's alot of pills you must of rattled when :sex: :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather it's looking good so far fx when is af due?


----------



## prettynpink29

Af is due between 2maro and sunday:) I am praying she doesn't show and reck my weekend! LOL 


I emailed Grace told her to get her ass back over here!!! She hasn't responded :shrug:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey girls  I'm on my way to tauranga for the weekend to see my dad. Got the mist super positive opk today so suspect I just give a good line on those ones even when not ovulating. Had a good bd yesterday and will tomorrow night so for the first time in a week am calm and happy about it all. Might no be on too much over weekend so hope you all have a fantastic weekend and can't wait to find out how you got on heather!

Hope the tww is treating you all well xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok I have had my usual 6dpo dip so it looks like this cycle
Is just the same as any other I bet I get a big raise tomorrow and then it will start to drop after that,

Heather I really hope af doesn't show for you :hugs: :hugs:
Tracey i hope you O over the weekend :hugs: are you taking your bbt ?


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: I hope you're wrong Laura xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well we will see :)
Wow harri you have a sweet pea in your tummy now : hugs:


----------



## harri

I know :) time is flying :) I still cant stop testing though lol

Have you got anything nice planned this weekend? Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Were taking my mum n dad to the French restraunt it the midland Manchester tonight mmmmm but apart from that just working lol are you doing anything nice?? Xx


----------



## harri

Sounds lovely! :)

I'm going out with the girls tonight for my friends birthday so I have to pretend to drink! Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ohhhhhhhhh ok that should be fun lol x


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning!

Well Laura, we had our 6DPO dip today? That's ok...let's see what temp you get for us tomorrow!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning Brooke yes we did get our dip lol
How are you feeling??


----------



## dachsundmom

I feel just fine...didn't even get my after AF sore boobs; I think this cycle might be a dud, lol.

Are you feeling better?


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm feeling fine still got a little bit of a cold but apart from that I'm fine I havnt got sore boobies either I usually get them from about 3dpo :/ 

OH was crying and calling my name in his sleep last night he screamed my name at least 6 times then woke himself up and just grabbed me and put his arm round me and he's not a cuddling kind of person, I think this worry if ttc might be getting to him:(


----------



## dachsundmom

Has OH said how he would like to proceed with TTC?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well he just wants to keep trying we have our appointment about ivf on 6th jan but he is praying it won't get that far just as I am but what makes things worse for him is that all his friends have kids most of those were accidents and they keep on saying to him " why havnt you got Laura pregnant? You must be firing blanks" it's awfull they may only be joking but they have no idea how much it bothers him :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:growlmad::growlmad:

People need to STFU!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yup they do :(


----------



## Icca19

hey girls how is everyone??

Still no ovulation for me yet.
i know its still early but i cant help but think that the soy didnt work for me :-(


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## prettynpink29

hey girls

well, no AF this morning, but pretty sure I am out. I am cd33, so she can come any time now. My temp is still looking good. I checked cervix because I noticed the last couple cycles, when AF is coming, my cervix gets firm and low. Well cervix is medium and open :shrug: not sure why it is open??\


how is everyone else doing?


----------



## dachsundmom

Icaa...it's still way too early.

Heather, I would think open means AF, but I don't think CP is a good indicator of anything, lol.


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks lol it has been open since O. I haven't checked it everyday, but the days I have, it has been open, like it never closed after O. my body is strange!


----------



## Icca19

well thats god to know then, i keep getting myself all worked up that nothings happening. Shouldnt i have some o pains or something. 
i wonder how Harri was feeling before she oed?? 

Pink idk what to say to that except i dont rely much on CP. its suck a tricky thing to try to focus on, ya know. 
you said your CD 33, whats your average??


----------



## Icca19

how you feeing Dmom??


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm fine, lol. Just waiting, like usual....


----------



## prettynpink29

Icca, my cycles are between 33-35 days. So af still have time to show her ugly face. 

when do you usual O?


----------



## Icca19

lol id SO rather be in the TWW than the waiting to O wait :rofl: there is no TWW without this wait 

Pink yeah it seems your waiting too

I uaually O between CD 21-25 (last cycle i Oed on CD25 for the first time ever!) and that was on a natural cycle. 
which is why im getting woried that im not going to. I know i shouldnt but that little voice in the back of my head keeps nagging at me


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, are you on progesterone yet?


----------



## Icca19

no.....my insurance wont cover it and its pretty expensive here. 

im going to try this soy thing and then im going to start all the "Doctors Drugs" lol when i get this extra extra cash here soon!! i cant wait!! its well over due! 
(i never mentioned it to you girls uh?) 
were doing a SA also. and pending those results im might be going on clomid too. 

iv been waiting for this $$ for 2 1/2 years!! lol and i thought i would be spending it all on a baby not trying to make one :rofl: go figure


----------



## dachsundmom

You never told us, but I hope the $$$ comes soon!


----------



## Icca19

long story short my old supervisor sexually harrassed me and i sued the crap out of them. 
it was a long battle but its over now! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

How soon should you see the settlement?


----------



## Icca19

i thought id see it today but i guess its going to be next week now
and monday is a holiday here so the mail wont be running and everything will be closed. 

lol hopefully next week ill be too busy BDing to even wonder when it will be here
haha i didnt tell you that DH and i havent DTD in over 2 weeks....hes holdingn out on me!! :rofl: he takking this TTC thing to the extreme!


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Do you like my new fringe???? I got board of my hair lol


----------



## dachsundmom

It looks really nice! I like sideswept fringe like that...not so big on the blunt stuff, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I tried it blunt and it just wasn't me lol I know it's big but my hair it quite fine so I need to have a heavy fringe for it to stay in place :)


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm just getting ready to take my mummy and daddy out for a meal :) mm mmm food


----------



## dachsundmom

If I wear fringe, I have to cut them heavy as well bc I have a lot of hair, lol.

It looks really good. Are you going to highlight them?


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning ladies well Brooke our temp didn't go up as much as I thought it would :/ I poas this am it was of course bfn lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura....it's ok; we're still above coverline. :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

We sure are :hugs: how you feeling?
I think my cyst has really grown I have acid in my throte and my pevis feels very heavy I got the acid last time when it got big :(

I'm staying positive though MANIFEST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Triple L...it's really strange this cycle; I don't have my normal after OV sore boobs.

I think the soy was too much for my system this time and I need to manifest AF....but, I am going to stay positive.:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

I know what you mean it can't be the soy though as I don't have sore boobies either lol and there usually really sore by 7dpo but nothing not even a little bit sore :( wow this really is a twin cycle :twingirls:


----------



## wanabeamama

When are you going to start temping?


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll pick up the BBT again around 10DPO and wait for AF.


----------



## wanabeamama

No no your not waiting for af manifest!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, ok....WE are manifesting for a BFP!


----------



## wanabeamama

:dance: :happydance: :dance: yey


----------



## dachsundmom

I really like just waking up and looking at your chart, lol. Makes my life much easier.:hugs::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha I'm glad it makes your life easier lol


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls! 

how is everyone this morning? 

no af for me still but my temp dropped just a little, but still way above coverline. OH got hot last night and opened the window! :dohh: It was freezing in here this morning! And he told me that he opened it the night before too but shut it before I woke up. O well, if AF is going to come, she is going to come. So I am still :coffee:

am thinking I should go buy some FRERs, might make it to Monday morning, my testing day! :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, decide tomorrow.


----------



## wanabeamama

I peed lol
 



Attached Files:







61f78042.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all ;-) still away so am on phone. How is everyone? Good on you guys for manifesting! I am hopeful that I have ovulated now and will see it in crosshairs in the next couple if days.... I'll manifest that!! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura, what brand tests are those? They the 10miu ones?


----------



## wanabeamama

They are the one step brand


----------



## Icca19

Hi ladies :hi:


----------



## prettynpink29

wanabeamama said:


> They are the one step brand

Hmmm. Mine say one step too, but there green handled with hcg written on them. Mine say 20miu do urs say 10miu?


----------



## dachsundmom

The One Step ones I have from the UK have the blue handles


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/HPT.jpg

BFN.....LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Mine is exactly the same :twingirls: lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I temped, out of habit this morning and it looks like we are both on the upswing, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

At least yours is a better picture lol
 



Attached Files:







1953f478.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dachsundmom

But your pic is nice and bright! LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

good morning! 


well I made it to cd35 14dpo with no AF and my temp went up this morning! So decided to go out and get a box of frers now, I am going to test first thing in the morning:) I need to poas so bad!!!! :haha: 

Laura and Brooke, I see you are both testing:) Now Brooke, what are the pink handled ones? They look similar to my wondfo ones, but mine are blue.


----------



## dachsundmom

Those are Wondfo too, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

lol! I wonder why they are different colors! where do you buy yours from?


----------



## dachsundmom

I buy the One Step from a UK pharmacy and the pink ones from Amazon.


----------



## prettynpink29

ok. I got all mine off of ebay lol. Are 10miu the most sensitive tests you can buy? The blue handle ones?


----------



## wanabeamama

As far as I know but I have heard that peole have had lines on free before the 10miu ic's 
I think mine are faulty there's only one line showing lol
Heather I can't wait for you to test :happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all. Sorry to see your bfns Laura and Brooke :-( still early days though. Heather I'm so excited for you to test.

I got 2temps away from crosshairs then list it all with a dip this morn. My body sucks. Not a fan of me today


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Morning all. Sorry to see your bfns Laura and Brooke :-( still early days though. Heather I'm so excited for you to test.
> 
> I got 2temps away from crosshairs then list it all with a dip this morn. My body sucks. Not a fan of me today

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwwww Tracey :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry it will happen xxxxx


----------



## waiting2c

I keep telling myself that but it's not. I'm trying to not stress about it and think it will all be ok.

I'm sick of bding though. Done it all but 2 days out if the last 11 lol


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> As far as I know but I have heard that peole have had lines on free before the 10miu ic's
> I think mine are faulty there's only one line showing lol
> Heather I can't wait for you to test :happydance:

You couldn't really see a line on my Onestep until I got a clear positive on the FRERs!


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, have you seen a doc yet for any type of testing?


----------



## waiting2c

Yea I had bloodwork done 3 months ago. Showed I was a later ovulator but I still did. Had bloods taken on cd1 and cd21 then a third at cd26 as 21 was inconclusive


----------



## prettynpink29

Tracey, so sorry hun :hugs: It looks to be like your body keeps trying to O to me? Good job on the bding!! :) I would never be able to do that :haha: 

Laura, thanks! I will be posting them in the morning, even if they are bfn LOL 

Harri, you got a positive on frer before onestep?


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: sorry Tracey, I know exactly how you feel and the limbo of not knowing when you will ovulate. I hope it happens soon for you. 

Yeah my one step tests took so long to get a clearly visible line! x


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Harri! so I should be safe with the frers then


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey has anyone looked on the firs page we have 2more bfp's :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I haven't looked at the first page in forever, LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

the suspense is finally getting to me! I feel like I am gonna cave :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

So piss on the damn stick, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: OH has them and he is still at work! LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh phuck him, lol


----------



## waiting2c

When does he get home? I'm dying to know !!


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL! He wont get home till 10 or 11 tonight :( I will probably be sleeping because I am exhausted! I have officially gotten my hopes up. If it is bfn, then I am going to call the doc and ask for bloods. Also if it is bfn, I am not going to temp next cycle in the 2ww, because my temp is what's getting my hopes up! 

Remember when I was having that pulling/stretching feeling in my abdomen after O? I still have it some times. But I spoke with my doctor last week and he said he though it was the corpus luteum (sp) something like that... Not sure I still fully understand what that means, he said it was probably a strong O :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I really liked not temping for a few days.


----------



## prettynpink29

you did? It seems so relaxing! No temping or poas for 2 weeks :)
If no bfp 2maro (as you can tell I am still extremely hesitant 2maros test is going to be bfp) then next cycle I will be taking soy, only doing 1 opk a day and temping until O is confirmed, then nothing for the whole 2ww. 
TTC is really starting to stress me out emotionally and physically:(


----------



## prettynpink29

how are you feeling about this cycle Brooke?

your temp is good:)


----------



## dachsundmom

I am considering trying Tamoxifen again...I had an 18LP from it and I was pissed, lol.

But, I felt ok on it, so I might give it a shot.


----------



## waiting2c

Im considering not temping at all, then I cant stress about not Ovulating!!

I feel like I have, I have cramps, no more ewcm, bloated, yada yada, the only thing saying no is my temp.


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, can I ask you about Tamoxifen? Like what days you take it, whats the dosage like, any side effects like clomid? I considered asking my doctor about trying something new, since we both agree clomid does not agree with my body. 

Tracey, I know how you feel! Everything is so stressful! I would trust your body:) Screw the temps! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I took 40mg of TMX on CD3-7, just like Clomid; I had no real SE, except for the long LP.

I had a residual follie on Clomid, so TMX was better bc the odds of over stimulation are less...it's cheap; out-of-pocket at Walmart was $9, less than my insurance co-pay would have been.


----------



## waiting2c

I think I might go see my doctor when I get back from holiday in a few weeks, will see about getting some more tests done or taking something. Its interesting hearing you guys talk about it.

its uncanny how alike your charts are brooke and laura!


----------



## dachsundmom

It's scary, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Brooke! that helps me a lot, I was very curious about it. So do you think it would be a good idea since I seem to have a problem with the over stimulation? Maybe I wouldn't get cysts LOL $9 dollars, can't beat that LOL I pay $18 for 100mg of clomid at walmart. My insurance wont cover anything infertility, but my copay is $20, so I know what you mean.

Tracey, you should go back to the doctor:) It can't hurt anything. How long have you been ttc?


----------



## waiting2c

This is month 6 so not all that long in the greater scheme of things. I think I will go back just to mention the temping and not noticing temp shift. Looking at my past charts I actually cant see much of one either, I wonder if I even Ovulated last month.


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs: tracey! I know what u mean. I think any amount of time ttc when u want a baby so badly seems like forever. This is our 7th month, and I feel like we will be going on to the 8th month here shortly. It is so hard cycle after cycle seeing bfns and disappointment. You should just go see ur dr to see if they can give u any advice.. If ovulation is the problem, then they can give u something for that:)


----------



## waiting2c

Yup thats what I am hoping. I was down on it this morning, but now I figure it will all work out somehow! Prefer to be optimisitc


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning ladies I peed on another faulty stick, only one line :bfn:
Heather I can't wait to see your test :happydance:
Brooke I wonder if you will see your line today???
I think I'm officially the only person that has never ever had a second line lol stupid sticks :(


----------



## waiting2c

Oh stink one Laura :-( you should make a complaint to the manufacturer lol


----------



## wanabeamama

I think I wil haha

How are you???


----------



## waiting2c

I'm good thanks  off to bed now it's been a long day. Have a great Monday at work


----------



## wanabeamama

I will thanks, sleep tight


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm going to skip the pee stick today, lol.

You got a temp rise and I got a drop....your chart looks nicer now.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I wish I had skipped the Pstick too lol
Well I'm not too excited about a pretty chart though I've had pretty ones before with bfn lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow brook that's a big dip could be a good thing it's way to early for af dip?


----------



## wanabeamama

I wonder how long till Heather is up: happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it's just a fluke, lol. I am not putting too much thought into any of it...we'll just see if AF shows, lol.

It is a little early for an AF dip....


----------



## dachsundmom

It's only 5 am where she is; she's 8 hours behind you.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Boooooooo we need to wake her up lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Grumblebea I see you :hi: :hi:


----------



## Grumblebea

Hehe this is the only thread I follow anymore. I just leave page up on phone and check daily. Waiting on PIP to wake up like the rest of you.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Hehe this is the only thread I follow anymore. I just leave page up on phone and check daily. Waiting on PIP to wake up like the rest of you.

:hugs::hugs:

So nice to 'see' you!


----------



## Grumblebea

Thanks Brooke lol. I'm so excited for pink.


----------



## wanabeamama

:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep: god i cant stand the suspence:coffee::test::test: heather WAKE UP AND PEEEE :brat:


----------



## wanabeamama

:lolly:i just gave in and had a mars bar stupid me it wasnt as nice as i remebered :(


----------



## harri

I just had a wispa! :( so much for eating healthy lol 

Hey grumblebea :flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

haha well atleast you have a good excuse lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...I don't understand what you are talking about in regards to food, lol


----------



## harri

chocolate :) mmmm.... xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh....I don't like chocolate, lol


----------



## Grumblebea

Hi to all.


----------



## prettynpink29

BFN 
Still high temp 98.58
Officially late
Dr is closed today for holiday
I feel gutted :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## prettynpink29

and no pic, OH was so upset he broke the test in half


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn...:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry::cry: dont give uo hope just yet :cry:


----------



## prettynpink29

Sadly, I think I am done ttc for awhile girls. I just can't do it anymore. Its not the cysts, even though they suck, its the heartache. :cry: 

I told OH last night if there wasn't a bfp in the morning, that I was done ttc for awhile. I think that's why he got so upset and broke the test this morning. He is a angry at me, yet he won't have an SA done and doesn't want to pay for IUI or going to see FS anymore. 

I think I need a break from everything, including OH. Packing, going to go see my mom for a few days who is taking care of my grandma. Maybe a 6 hour drive by myself will do me good. ttyl girls!


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry::cry::cry::cry:ohhhh heather im so so sorry you feel like this i wish i could do something to help or cheer you up i think its for the best right now its alot of strain on you both and it will give OH time to realise that your both in this together :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i hope time away can help to clear your mind xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

You do what's best for you right now.....:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

do you have any symptoms brooke?


----------



## harri

Oh Heather I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope you feel better about things soon! Like Brooke says, do whatever is right for you xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> do you have any symptoms brooke?

Nothing at all...you?


----------



## wanabeamama

God I always have symptoms lol I'm just really hungry lol and thirsty :)


----------



## waiting2c

Awwwwww :hugs: heather :-(

I don't want to be the girl who cried ovulation but what do you girls think? Was a good rise today!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I feel like AF could show any minute.


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Awwwwww :hugs: heather :-(
> 
> I don't want to be the girl who cried ovulation but what do you girls think? Was a good rise today!!

Honestly, I'd have to see the next few days.:hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

:hugs::hugs:I'm sorry for what you're having to go through Heather! I wish you all the best and I hope a little time to re-gather your thoughts will help:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hey girls! Just wanted to say hello. We have a doctor appointment today but I found out we aren't going to get a 20 week scan until the end of this month so it will be more of a 23 or 24 week scan! :growlmad:I was so mad at the doctor, how do you leave your practice for 3 weeks without securing a backup plan for ultrasounds and such? I mean, really? Don't they know how much I look forward to these things:wacko: ok...I'll put the crazy lady back now:haha:
I'm not looking forward to going into town today, the whole city is packed full of people thanks to the International Jet Ski World Finals this past weekend. People from all over the world come to race, it's kind of cool but there are just soooo many people! This week is also London Bridge days week too, apparently we have had the bridge for 40 years or something. I feel a little closer to my UK ladies when I drive across it:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla, you're a mango now!


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> Kayla, you're a mango now!

haha, I had to go to the store and buy a mango since I've never seen one! Wednesday I will be a cantaloupe...it's the last watermelon one that scares me:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

MrsStutler said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Kayla, you're a mango now!
> 
> haha, I had to go to the store and buy a mango since I've never seen one! Wednesday I will be a cantaloupe...it's the last watermelon one that scares me:haha:Click to expand...

Let's not think about that last one yet.....:haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I wana be a watermelon


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> I wana be a watermelon

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

New user name? wananbeamelon? :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> I wana be a watermelon
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> New user name? wananbeamelon? :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: hahaha wanabeamelon :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

Not to sure what to make of this I know it's bfn but I'm not to sure where the second line should be I see an indent but the colour is next to it I think I can't tell lol
 



Attached Files:







849d6874.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, did you save the pee? I cannot tell where everything is supposed to be on that test, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

I didn't save the pee but here is the original pic
 



Attached Files:







2f790df6.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dachsundmom

I see pink around the antibody strip...but I can't tell if it's stuck dye on a faint BFP.


----------



## prettynpink29

thank you girls! you all made me feel a lot better:)

So just to add to my day, went to leave and my car wouldn't start! It has been at the shop all day, not sure what is wrong with it yet:( So now i am stuck here and can't go see my mom! So I went shopping with a friend and got a pedicure. Very relaxing!

I took 2 more tests.... 1 frer which was bfn and 1 super-drug that had a faint line... Definitely not getting my hopes up though..


----------



## wanabeamama

I really can't tell either lol i saw the antibody strip as the dye whent across it I don't usually but it could just be a dodgy test the indent is more visible than usual so I guess it's just latched in to the dent :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather do you have any pics???


----------



## prettynpink29

trying to find my camera!
so you girls can analyze it for me, but it is probably a dud, because that is my luck at the moment


----------



## prettynpink29

well here they are... 

idk if you can see it very well in the pic, but it is there.. Just not sure if it is evap or antibody :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 8









pic3.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 7









pic2.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 6









pic4.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wanabeamama

I defiantly see a line on the second one in :happydance: I really hope it's good news. :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

And the bottom one I see alot of pink :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I agree with Triple L!


----------



## prettynpink29

really? you girls see the line? 

at least I don't feel like I am crazy now. I see it too.. Not gonna show OH though, his heart has been broken enough for the moment. 

what do I do now? I though frers were the most sensitive tests?


----------



## wanabeamama

Do you have any more tests for the morning? I would test first thing :hugs: I got everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Laura:) 

I have 1 more frer and some ICs. I found the super-drug stashed in the closed LOL I don't have anymore of those. I am thinking I will wait till 2maro afternoon?? Or what do they say 24 hours or 48 hours hcg doubles?


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it's 48 hours.


----------



## prettynpink29

I BORROWED THE FIRST PIC from the pg test gallery LOL

but the test 2nd to the bottom with the blue handle is the same as my test.. I guess my line is in the rite spot?
 



Attached Files:







pic4.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, do you see color IRL?


----------



## prettynpink29

Yes and no. I see pinkish but then I see grayish.. It could go either way. I know that by now


----------



## dachsundmom

So we wait, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

lol guess so

I posted in the pregnancy test gallery and everyone is saying evap. So who knows. They are also saying the test looks dry. Probably because I couldn't find my camera and took it around 10 min mark.. But obviously I wouldn't have posted a pic and wasted anyones time if the line wasn't there in the time frame LOL Some one also said they see a line on the frer LOL I know 100% that one is bfn :) No line what so ever


----------



## dachsundmom

I have often wondered what would happen if I posted a test I hadn't pissed on yet....

I hate saying this, but the FR is a no-go...:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: :rofl:!!!! 

DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that would be hilarious!! :haha: bet you would get girls saying they see a line, especially if you put a title that grabs there attention :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

and I definitely know the frer is a no-go! LOL 

I am actually feeling much better after talking with all of you! thanks for giving me a good laugh :hugs:

do you think there is any chance that I didn't O till one of the 2 temp "dips" that I had on cd24 or 25? Just curious... could be why af is late.. But probably not lol! my temps have been pretty "consistent" since after those dips


----------



## dachsundmom

Though I am not a firm believer in the coverline, if your O was any later, it would be very high...

FF got this one right...:growlmad::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm not to sure there's a REAL squinter but I can't tell if there is any colour :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







10f74dd2.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Laura. I think I see something but am on my ph so can't make it bigger. Will take a better look on pc in morning. Just didn't want to read and run on you


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg :( I've just been to the toilet and there was red blood and cm I have cramps now too just mild ones I just don't know what to think :( I don't usually get any spotting till 12 dpo and it's usually brown grrrrr
 



Attached Files:







b2cde8a7.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...it's a squinter and I can't be sure of color, too.

I don't think you are having AF bc there is no temp drop at all....


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks Brooke :hugs: it's about the same as last nights test :/ I will get some free on my way home tonight ,
How are you today I see your temp has gone up a little :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

My temp isn't doing anything special and my pattern this month is off...I fell the usual AF stuff, so I'm back to waiting.


----------



## wanabeamama

I have cramps now and pale brown spotting :( grrr stupid body


----------



## dachsundmom

But you didn't have a temp drop...did you test again?

My BnB looks weird.:wacko:


----------



## waiting2c

Mine looks different too.....


----------



## wanabeamama

I did a frer it was bfn I will do one in the morning then I will just wait it out maby when I go for my U/S on Thursday they might be able to tell me if af is coming :/

Were is Heather ????


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey they changed bnb lol


----------



## waiting2c

I'm one temp from crosshairs woohoo 

Yes I wonder how heather is today. Stink about the bfn Laura. What's your us for? If it's bit too rude of me to ask. 

How is the uk today? NZ is wet grey and gross today


----------



## wanabeamama

My U/S it to see how much my cyst has grown and to see if I still have fluid on my pelvis I'm going to see my gyne on Monday to discuss treatment for the cyst and endo,
Yeah it's been raining all day :( and so dark book I hate winter, I hope you get your x hairs tomorrow x


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope:

This format is awful. :growlmad:


----------



## prettynpink29

hey girls,

I hate the new format also btw! and the site is so slow for me at the moment! 

I haven't tested again... And I didn't temp this morning because I really feel done with this cycle.. But I did speak to Dr (OB) this morning.. He said he would order me a blood test if I wanted. He also said that it wouldn't surprise him if I wasn't able to get a positive on a urine test until 2-3 weeks late.. I asked why and he said because my body is anything but normal :haha: so true! He said its up to me, but he suggested not wasting a cycle.. So if I am not pregnant and AF is not coming on its own, he suggested inducing it. And also upping my clomid dosage to 150mg!! I said no thanks to both.... As long as I am not bleeding the endo is not growing.. I feel like my body may be trying to take a break... So when AF comes, I will know it is done with its break :haha: LOL! 

how is everyone else doing?? any bfps yet:)


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't get these pages to load properly.


----------



## prettynpink29

Me either! So annoying!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

On a positive note, today I had the pleasure (though a friend of a friend) meeting a lovely woman who has given me much hope!! She has had 13 surgeries for endo and was told she would never have children. She lost 3 baby's (9 weeks, 16 weeks and 11 weeks). But then (a true miracle) she was able to carry 2 healthy babies to almost full term:):)

She gave me so much hope!!!!! And showed me to never give up on your dreams girls!! :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning ladies another bfn this morning woke up feeling very crampy but I whent to to toilet and it was so weired when I whiped it was like pale brown watery cm with little dark brown clotts in it it was so strange I had to take a pic but my cramps have calmed down now :( I think I'm done now for this cycle :(


----------



## waiting2c

Your chart still looks great Laura!!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

I know but I think my temp will probably drop by Friday I won't be able to temp tomorrow I have to get up 2hrs early for my hospital appointment funily enough af is due Monday the day I see my gyne


----------



## wanabeamama

I just whent on FF and it said triphasic day 17 ????????? Huh


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, you should temp tomorrow...just take it when you get up and adjust it for that one day...the chart is amazing!


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok will do, it is a good chart by why no bfp? :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Never mind my chart look at yours wow that's a big raise woooooooooo


----------



## dachsundmom

I always get a decent looking chart and a BFN, so I don't get excited anymore.:nope:

Laura, you could be a slow HCG builder...we are 11DPO, if there was implantation later at 10DPO, I don't think a test would pick up much today.

If anything, not that it helps, your body has worked better this cycle, than it has since our group started...that's huge.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: thanks Brooke :) I just did a toilet check all I've got is snotty greeny yellow cm lol sorry lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> :hugs: thanks Brooke :) I just did a toilet check all I've got is snotty greeny yellow cm lol sorry lol

How do you feel? :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Super moody and frustrated appart from that nothing lol how about you?


----------



## dachsundmom

Just the regular AF stuff...finally got the sore boobs and cramps.


----------



## wanabeamama

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:awww i want sore boobs


----------



## dachsundmom

It might be a good sign that you don't have them....:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

its the firs time in a year that i havnt :shrug: im feeling a bit queezy actually but im probibly imagining it lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you have a pic of this morning's test?


----------



## wanabeamama

yes i will post it but it really is bfn :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Ha even the control line is light lol
 



Attached Files:







8a74f98f.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## wanabeamama

still cant see anything lol
 



Attached Files:







8a74f98f.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:

It's still early....I put a dud test on the HPT forum last night, just to see if anyone else had line eye, lol.

I know it's a BFN.


----------



## dachsundmom

From last night...total dud.


----------



## wanabeamama

bfn's really suck :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: we just didnt manifest enough :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

brooke will you be trying soy next cycle??? im going to buy some tomorrow after ive been for my U/S


----------



## dachsundmom

No more soy for me...I don't like how emotional it makes me.


----------



## wanabeamama

oooooooo damn im already an emotional wreck god knows how i will be on soy lol


----------



## waiting2c

I am so excited!!!! I got crosshairs today finally! I think I might stop remind here for a week or so. It's been stressing me out so might just chill and let whatever will be be


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: yey Tracey that's great news wooohoooo


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg Tracey your 5dpo wooohooo


----------



## waiting2c

I know!!! It gave me crosshairs for the day I thought I had ovulated rather than two days later! I agree with it based on how I felt Monday's temp was just whack


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

yup I am ready to get my :happydance: on!!

Sorry to hear you feel AF like Brooke :-( 

Your chart looks awesome Laura... I have my fingers crossed that turns out to be something for you.


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks Tracey I wish I could feel more optimistic I havnt had and cramps today but my cyst has started hurting soooo much in the last 20 min :( it hurts in my left bum check too lol 
I don't know weather to test tomorrow or just wait it out what do you think?


----------



## waiting2c

Im a bit of a POAS a holic so I would test tomorrow! Depends on how the results will make you feel though. When is your US? Thursday your time? I get confused as its already day here lol. You could wait and see what that shows if it is tomorrow morning.


----------



## wanabeamama

My ultrasound is at 8 am tomorrow for me, it will be 8pm for you today I think,, it's 9.25 pm wed now lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg they changed bnb sooo much I can't find my way around :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't like this be bnb it doesn't show your siggy :( or you ff link :(


----------



## harri

Laura scroll down to the bottom and click desktop version :) that worked for me xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks harri that mobile version is stupid lol


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Laura scroll down to the bottom and click desktop version :) that worked for me xx

Harri it's not showing your siggy still x


----------



## waiting2c

I cant see desktop version?

I will be checking in tonight then to see how you geto n with your us


----------



## harri

Oh yeah- what's with that!!!! Bnb need to sort their shit out, I want my siggy back!


----------



## harri

Oh it's back - be told bnb!!! :haha: x


----------



## waiting2c

there it is!!
Look at your lil sweet pea  How are you feeling Harri?


----------



## harri

Good thanks Tracey :hugs: how are you? Xxx


----------



## harri

Loving your chart btw! Xx


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks! I am feeling super excited today because I finally got crosshairs. I can relax and not have to dtd every night lol! Made better by the fact that I am almost 1 week into the 2 week wait before getting them!


----------



## waiting2c

I miss the others. Has anyone heard from Grace at all? or Mer? she had a scan last week didnt she? would love to know how she got on.


----------



## harri

Yay! Less time to wait post ov is always a good thing !!! :) :happydance: 
Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I will test tomorrow it will have to be very early am before I start on that litre of water lol 
Are you going to test tomorrow Brooke?


----------



## dachsundmom

Might as well, but I really don't see the point for me....


----------



## waiting2c

Its all very quiet on here today  First day ive been at my desk and can check it too lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Its all very quiet on here today  First day ive been at my desk and can check it too lol.

It has been quiet.:cry:


----------



## waiting2c

Whats news over your way Brooke? There is nothing interesting here today, its wet, the news is dominated by a boat that has got stuck on a reef and is spewing oil into the water, poor environment! Its school hols so my OH is at home as has his daughter up this week and im stuck at work. Looking forward to the weekend!! 

Just read Mrs S' latest update, man I love reading her journal, its so exciting following her journey!


----------



## dachsundmom

There's not a damned thing going on here.:haha:

Is your SD with you for the entire week?


----------



## waiting2c

Yup she is. It's hard going sometimes but she is a good kid


----------



## amommy

Nice temp rise Dmom!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning I just poas well in a cup and it was really Coudy ewww also my temp is a tiny bit lower but I slept most of the night without covers I was soo hot in the night.
  



Attached Files:







5e5d589b.jpg
File size: 62.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wanabeamama

Here's the original
 



Attached Files:







1d2ba2f3.jpg
File size: 62.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wanabeamama

I can't see it on this screen :(


----------



## harri

Do you have a line on it IRL? I think I see something but it's difficult on my phone! Xxx


----------



## harri

Here's my tweak https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/7c4d972d.jpg


----------



## harri

To me there's a line but I could be wrong on this damn phone x


----------



## waiting2c

hey! I do see something on Harri's tweak!!


----------



## wanabeamama

I do see something URL but not easily 
I just came out of my U/S great news my cyst hasn't grown in the last 2 months and I don't have ANY fluid anymore wooohooo it's working although she asked when my last af was though:( and just said make sure you go to your appointment at the clinic on Monday :/ lol
Wow harri that tweak looks pretty convincing :)


----------



## waiting2c

That's awesome news Laura that tour cyst hasn't grown and your fluid is gone! So pleased for you


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks Tracey :hugs:


----------



## harri

Today is a gOod day :) really pleased for you :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Thankyou :hugs: :hugs:
Good appart from the fact I have a poorly tummy today lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Thankyou :hugs: :hugs:
Good appart from the fact I have a poorly tummy today lol


----------



## wanabeamama

One thing I keep thinking about is she asked me if I'd ever had a op or cyst removed from my pelvis ??? It got me a little worried :/


----------



## harri

Perhaps she found some slight scar tissue in your pelvis from the endo? That shouldn't affect TTCing should it, I'm not clued up on endo too much though hun 
Xxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I really don't know :( I guess all I can do I wait till Monday and Monday cant come quick enough I guess I know were I stand after Monday :/


----------



## dachsundmom

Great news L! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I swear I see something on that test....do you see color IRL?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I could when it was wet if I really looked hard but now it's dry it's hard to see lol
My urine was really cloudy though


----------



## dachsundmom

I haven't POAS yet...I had a temp drop, but not big enough for AF; my chart looks awful this cycle...no pattern at all.


----------



## wanabeamama

I've just been looking through pregnancy charts on FF and there certainly doesn't need to be a pattern lol some of them are all over the place lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...I am going to go take a shower soon, so I'll POAS, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/a3a024e2.jpg

I think I can safely call this cycle....over! :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: i cant hear the fat lady singing so its not over just yet :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...closer to over then, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

hey ladies, how is everyone feeling? i havent had time to catch up on everyone 

as for me ......i finally ovulated!!! :happydance: im 3 DPO according to FF


----------



## Icca19

updated my siggy too...put Harris BFP on!! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Icca!

Did you get your settlement?


----------



## Icca19

i talked with my attorny on tuesday and she said it should be here by thursday ....today!!! so im just waiting....oh im so excited!!! im buying a new computer as soon as i can lol 
im at my mothers right now using her computer


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> i talked with my attorny on tuesday and she said it should be here by thursday ....today!!! so im just waiting....oh im so excited!!! im buying a new computer as soon as i can lol
> im at my mothers right now using her computer

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Icca19

im super excited !! 
plus i found out that i did infact O, i was worried that i didnt but when i typed in my temps for the week FF gave me my crosshairs
:rofl: i can wait for the $$....what i cant wait for is to be in the 2WW 
but now dont have to wait, so to speak lol


----------



## prettynpink29

hi girls! 

Laura, glad your ultrasound went good! :) 

Brooke, do you think soy made your temps so up and down? 

Tracey you Od!!! Where have I been LOL I missed that some how. 

Icca hello!! :happydance: to Oing!! Glad you are getting a new computer:) We miss you! 



I am out. Af spotting came last night. Counting today as cd1.

Going to drs next week on Friday and then FS the end of the month still.

OB and FS both want to up my clomid dosage to 150mg.. I just don't understand, if it gives me cysts and lands me in the hospital, you would think they would want to try something else now. I have 2 days to decide how I want to go about this next cycle.. Or if I want to do anything at all. Leaning towards a more holistic approach as of the moment. Lots to think about!


----------



## dachsundmom

Does your insurance require you have several Clomid failure before you move on?


----------



## prettynpink29

my insurance doesn't pay for anything infertility related.. I pay cash for clomid


----------



## prettynpink29

the only reason it pays for 80% of the FS is because he is also an endo specialist. We had to fight the insurance for over 5 months to be able to see him. We finally got it approved with a lawyer because of 2 reasons.. 

there is no other endo specialist with in a 20 mile radius of where we live

and the technology (laser and robotic machine) is not available in our area. 

my FS is suppose to only see me specifically for the endo pain and treatment, he is just kind and offered to help with the ttc stuff too.


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you specifically asked for another drug?


----------



## prettynpink29

yep. I asked for tamoxifen or femara. Both drs feel that clomid is the best drug out there for helping with ovulation. Besides injectables.


----------



## dachsundmom

To some degree, they are right...but, at some point, the SE has to outweigh the potential benefits.


----------



## prettynpink29

thats what I am saying! You would think after having large cysts, 1 with ruptured, with both cycles of clomid, they would say enough is enough lets move on.. 

I think I am going all natural.. But not telling my drs this so that I can still be monitored and see what my body does all on its own.. 

going to take soy, start acupuncture on monday and take some Chinese herbs/vitamins that the acupuncturist is recommending. As of rite now, that is the route I am going.


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather :hugs: stupid witch I hate her :( 
I much prefere the natural remedies I was so supprised today at how much the change of diet has helped I also think the essential oil baths have helped too :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Be careful with the herbs please.


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Laura! Me too! The witch needs to disappear for 9 months for all of us! Let's manifest her disappearance :rofl: what do u take a bath in? 

Brooke, why be careful with the herbs? Please give details :) lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, I just mean to research anything before you take it...natural doesn't always mean better.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Be careful with the herbs please.

^^^wss yeah I got quite poorly taking Angus castus and dong quay but I think my dosage was too high and I took it through the whole cycle :( I guess you just need to start with a very low dosage


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## prettynpink29

ok....... maybe its not Chinese herbs.. I have just been doing some research looking at the website. The brand is called Standard Process. That is where my chiropractor gets the vitamins from (I am seeing chiropractor and acupuncturist). 

this is what she suggested. she took these at age 38 after no luck ttc for 2 years. And she got pregnant with twins first month. She has also has 3 other women taking them last month and they all just found out there pregnant also. 


https://www.genuinehealer.com/nutriens/ovexp.pdf
https://www.genuinehealer.com/nutrients/SymplexF.pdf
https://www.genuinehealer.com/nutrients/emanganese.pdf


----------



## dachsundmom

I have to ask...if you are on a low estrogen diet for cysts...how is taking animal by-product good for you?

The supplements are all going to affect estrogen...:shrug:


----------



## prettynpink29

ok...... that is exactly what I thought!! I am not on a low estrogen diet for cysts though, I was put on it for the endo. Endo feeds and grows off of estrogen. So maybe these vitamins would be a bad idea for me with the situation I am in??


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks so much for piecing that together for me Brooke! I have been doing research on them for the last hour and I was really starting to get confused. Going to ask FS about them, but pretty sure he will tell me not to take them also because it could make endo grow more. That is why clomid is good for women with endo, rite? Because it suppresses the estrogen?


----------



## dachsundmom

Sort of...Clomid could make you very estrogen dominant...depends on your hormone levels and your body.

Truthfully, those supplements do not sound good for your case at all...but, I am not a nutritionist.


----------



## prettynpink29

think I am gonna skip the supplements now.. 

but still gonna take soy and do acupuncture.. 

btw, how do I tell the chiropractor in a nice way that those supplements aren't for me lol!


----------



## dachsundmom

Tell her the truth...you are on medication from your doctor and you cannot add anything without talking to him first...put the blame on him, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning ladies how is everyone feeling today???


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, your chart looks soooo good!

I had my drop and I think CD1 will be tomorrow, at the latest....


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Brooke :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It really is ok...I never sustained a decent temp shift safter OV and I knew it wasn't going to be a good cycle.

Have you tested again?


----------



## wanabeamama

No I'm going to wait it out if I survive untill Monday without AF, I will ask at the hospital for a test I've been getting really muddy brown watery spotting so I'm not feeling too hopfull although I havnt had any cramps since 10dpo I just don't know what to think I just need to try and blank everything out and forget about it till Monday :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: is it Monday yet?????


----------



## dachsundmom

It's Sat for Tracey, so you are one day closer.


----------



## Icca19

Hey ladies how are you all doing today?


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Hey ladies how are you all doing today?

Are you on your new computer?


----------



## Icca19

Nope not yet.....soon though
Im at my sisters on hers, and keeping an eye on my neice, shes only 3 weeks old!


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww 3weeks old :hugs: it's been 8years since I last held a new baby but I dreamt about one last night I don't know who's it was but it wasn't mine :( it was a tiny baby boy with chubby little legs and curly afro hair and huge brown eyes asses I need a baby fix lol


----------



## dachsundmom

The only baby I have ever touched is my DD and she's almost 15, lol.

I am terrified of children.


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all  sat here and having a nice lazy day  hope all is well with you all


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi Tracey :hi: how are you today?


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Tracey!


----------



## waiting2c

I'm good thanks  going shopping with some girlfriends soon which will be cool need some new stuff to take to gold coast for holiday in two weeks. How is everyone's tww goig? Great to hear from you icca!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Well af is due tomorrow so my tww is almost over lol
How is yours going???


----------



## waiting2c

Going slowly lol. Trying not to ss. I really hope af is a no show tomorrow


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning :hi: is it Monday yet????????? God I'm scared af is due today and my temp is the highest yet this cycle but I had some more watery brow stuff this morning god I wish it was Monday already :( OH isn't talking to me cos I didnt want to bd last night :(


----------



## waiting2c

Its late night on sat here, so getting close to monday Laura! I really hope AF doesnt come for you. Your chart looks fantastic!!


----------



## wanabeamama

I have tummy ache but it's high up in my sides and back :/ I sooooo hope AF doesn't show. 
How are you feeling??


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...that chart is wonderful! Are you going to test or wait for the doc?


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm gona wait for the doc I'm too scared too see bfn :( either way I will know by Monday I will have af by then or bfp :/ 
Any sighn of the witch for you Brooke?


----------



## dachsundmom

I got a very big temp drop, but nothing yet...wish she'd hurry the hell up.


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow that is a big drop, maby she's waiting for my witch so were on the same cycle again lol


----------



## harri

Hey ladies! 

Laura - your chart looks fantastic!! 

OMG Tracey so jealous of your holiday to the Gold Coast ! It's my dream to go there. :) 

Hope everyone is feeling good today xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: harri you have a blubbery :hugs:


----------



## harri

YAY!!!! :) 

How are you feeling Laura? xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay for new fruit!:happydance:

I assume AF will come today, bc I normally don't go below coverline until CD1


----------



## harri

Love the November BFPs in your siggy dmom :) I can't stop staring at it lol :rofl: x


----------



## dachsundmom

I am trying to manifest good things, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> YAY!!!! :)
> 
> How are you feeling Laura? xxxx

I'm feeling very weired I'm just in a daze and feeling very anxious and short tempered all I wana do is go to bed I feel a bit dizzy today too :(


----------



## wanabeamama

OMG harri your bubba pic wow when did you have your u/s? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG...I just noticed the avatar too!


----------



## wanabeamama

It looks like an eye :D


----------



## harri

It looks like a whale eye! :rofl: 
There's a video in my blog on my siggy - it's little heart was beating away :) DH was so proud filming it on his phone :) bless him. 

I felt like that too and still do, I get really grouchy lol poor DH! X


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri...was this your private scan or the NHS one?


----------



## harri

Private scan :) my nhs scan is 1 month today x


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo:


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls I got my phone back so ill be here to stay! 

Harri that's awesome you got your ultrasound!
When's your due date?

Well my temps went back up! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi icca how you doin? 
Harri wow your journal is so cute I love it :hugs:
Brooke how you holding up is the bitch here yet? :(. :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all  Sunday morning here and I'm awake early doh I should be sleeping in but can't. How is everyone's weekends going? Awesome us pic Harri


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow you are up early lol I've just got home from a long horrible day at work but I actually have a very rate 2 whole days off work now I just wish it was Monday already lol
What do you have planned for your weekend?

Where the he'll is grace :(


----------



## waiting2c

Yay for two days off Laura !!! I'm excited for you on Monday!

Going to the movies to see the smurfs today lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha I love surfs lol 
Oh is going out with the boys tonight so I've got the house to myself wooohooo lol I will probibly end up having an early night cos I'm sooo tired just aching all over :( and if I got to bed early that means it will be Sunday and I will only have 1 day left to wait :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg Tracey I can't believe your 8dpo already your chart looks great when are you going to test??


----------



## harri

Thanks guys :) my due date is 1st June :) xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey Girls, hope all is well with all of you and your having wonderful weekend! :) 

I have a question about soy and clomid.. So my period is over.. This is the shortest lightest period that I have ever had and it was a long cycle which makes no since to me. I spotted wed evening and then light bleed thursday (mostly black blood tmi) and then nothing yesterday or today. Could clomid of screwed me up for this cycle too now? Can I still start soy tonight cd3?


----------



## waiting2c

I'm scared to test Laura cos I don't want to see a bfn I think I'll wait it Out and see how my chart lOoks on wed or so and then maybe test. I can't wait for your Monday too I'm so excited for you.


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, it sounds like Clomid might have thinned your lining...I say might have.


----------



## harri

Your chart looks great Tracey :) xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Sunday will be CD1! She has landed....:happydance:

Tamoxifen, here I come, lol.


----------



## waiting2c

Awwww stink one Brooke :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Awwww stink one Brooke :hugs:

Thanks, but this cycle has been dead to me for about a week, lol....Happy to move on.:thumbup:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: sorry you girls had to start a new cycle
Wannabe how are you feeling? 

I'm super tired tonight, but I have been shopping all day lol that does wear a gal out :rofl:


----------



## Icca19

I do want to say that I don't like this new thing B&B did
I leave for a little bit and so much had changed lol even the site


----------



## dachsundmom

The new look does take some getting used to, lol


----------



## waiting2c

Yeah the new look is a pain I reckon! Too many ads now.

Glad to see you back on board Icca 

How are you doing heather?


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## waiting2c

What's wrong Laura?


----------



## harri

Any sign of AF this morning Laura? I hope she stays away :hugs: Xxx


----------



## waiting2c

LOve your blog Harri!!!!!

Hope everything is ok Laura and that you have no af!!


----------



## harri

Thanks Tracey! :) xx


----------



## wanabeamama

My temp dropped guess ad will be here today :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so sorry Laura


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey girls!

Thank you Brooke, I think clomid thinned my lining for sure. I hope it can thicken back up for this cycle. I am sorry af got you!:( I can't wait to see how u get on with Tamoxifen!

Laura, I am so sorry about your temp drop:( Is your u/s 2maro an internal one? I hate having internal u/s when I'm bleeding, not fun at all :hugs: 

Tracey, I can't wait for you to test!:). I am doing good. Still angry with myself for not being monitored last cycle because my 1 day period means my lining was way to thin. 

Icca, I can't wait for u to test either!! Did u get a new computer yet? 

Harri, I love your pic!!!! So cute!! Can't wait to see your bump pics too! 

Well if statistics are correct, Icca or Tracey should have a bfp rite?? :) 

I started soy last night! Taking Harris dosage:)


----------



## Icca19

Oh yey! :happydance: I took Harris dosage too

Iv made up my mind and I'm going to test on wed (9dpo) 
I can't hold off until fri, especially since I have some extra cash to spend on some early results tests lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Yay!! extra cash:) so you got your settlement then! Can't wait to see your tests:)


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather...have you decided against those supplements?


----------



## Icca19

Yes I did :happydance:
I got to go looking for a computer now ! First thing Monday morning

I can't wait til wed morning! 
I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot buut my stomach has been so crampy (since like 3dpo)
Harri did you have cramping with the soy?


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Thank you Brooke, I think clomid thinned my lining for sure. I hope it can thicken back up for this cycle. I am sorry af got you!:( I can't wait to see how u get on with Tamoxifen!
> 
> Laura, I am so sorry about your temp drop:( Is your u/s 2maro an internal one? I hate having internal u/s when I'm bleeding, not fun at all :hugs:
> 
> Tracey, I can't wait for you to test!:). I am doing good. Still angry with myself for not being monitored last cycle because my 1 day period means my lining was way to thin.
> 
> Icca, I can't wait for u to test either!! Did u get a new computer yet?
> 
> Harri, I love your pic!!!! So cute!! Can't wait to see your bump pics too!
> 
> Well if statistics are correct, Icca or Tracey should have a bfp rite?? :)
> 
> I started soy last night! Taking Harris dosage:)

i had my u/s on thursday tomorrow is my follow up but i found out that the endo diet is working as since my last u/s 2 months ago my cyst hasnt grown at all and all the free fluid has gone from my pelvis but im really worried because the sonographer asked me if i had an operation on or arround my pelvis and asked when my last af was and she said it was very important that i whent to my appointment on monday so now im really worried about what they are going to tel me tomorrow :(


----------



## waiting2c

:hugs: :hugs: laura!! Try not to stress about tomorrow. Try and get a good nights sleep tonight and go to your appt tomorrow.

You know we are here for you no matter what.


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: I'm keeping you in my prayers Laura


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

Hey Icca! I had cramps off and on from 1dpo. 

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow Laura! :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Icca19

I have a feeling its SOY related


----------



## wanabeamama

thank you so much ladies its so good to have you all to talk to OH doesn't really know were i'm at at the min i don't want him to worry im going to have dinner then take a bath and try to get an early night i will check in after my appointment tomorrow ita at 10:10 am.


----------



## waiting2c

I will check in then if I am still up Laura to see how you got on :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

It could be a good thing though Laura, her asking about your last period is


----------



## waiting2c

OMFG - I dont know what possessed me to go get a test but I just did one... please tell me I am not seeing things!
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

can you see it too? I am shaking and my heart feels like its about to pop out of my chest.


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, I don&#8217;t think so, but I am still very confused! I phoned FS and was able to speak to him over the phone about them and he wasn&#8217;t against them. I told him what was in them and he said they are all food based and basically just a vitamin. He said if I wanted to try them go for it. He said he honestly doesn&#8217;t think they are going to do any good or harm. He said in the last 5 years he has seen some pretty crazy things happen with women who should have only been able to conceive through IVF, end up conceiving through mixtures of vitamins and herbs.. 

Laura, sorry it was a long night and I knew you already had your u/s.. Don&#8217;t know why I wrote that!! Yes, 2maro is your follow up. I hope you get good news! :hugs: I know everyone else has told you try not to stress, so I will say something else instead! LOL Go have a glass of wine!! And enjoy your bath:) I am glad that the endo diet has helped you some! Do you have the endo diet book?


----------



## prettynpink29

OMG Tracey!!! I see it!! Is it pink IRL??


----------



## waiting2c

Yes, it is super pink... its gotten clearer over time. I dont doubt it anymore.. but I think im in shock. Now I have to work all afternoon to get home to tell my OH! I hope its a sticky one, Im only 9dpo.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/c7350583-1-1.jpg


----------



## prettynpink29

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONGRATS Tracey!!! 
:wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance::bfp:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather...I honestly wouldn't take them, if it were me...but, if you feel as if you have nothing to lose, then go for it...


----------



## waiting2c

thanks brooke! here it is now a few mins later...
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Brooke! Yea, I think I am gonna skip them! I do feel like I have nothing to lose, but at the same time I feel like something else screwing me up is going to do no good either! 

Tracey that is definitely BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

You did it T!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, if you want to try them...are you willing to wait one cycle? Give your body a break after this last Clomid round.:hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks girls! Im so happy. I want to bawl my eyes out in a happy way. I cant wait to tell my OH, stupid 3 more hours of work.


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, yea, definately a break this cycle.. Besides soy, which I know is ok for me because I took it before and grew 2 mature follicles:) plus had no side effects.. I am actually looking forward to this soy, carefree cycle while we are waiting for FS appt to decide the next step!

Tracey!!! Go home sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get out of there and celebrate :):):)


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, I think I need a break from anything that could cause more cysts to grow also! They seem to grow and rupture in under 2 weeks now :(


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Heather! Thanks so much! I agree you should ahve a nice suppliment (other than soy) free cycle! Glad that soy works for you so you may as well give it a go!

My boss is out, I will try and play the sick card when she gets back and be home when my OH gets home. I want to see his face.


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> Brooke, I think I need a break from anything that could cause more cysts to grow also! They seem to grow and rupture in under 2 weeks now :(

If you never OV, I would be more inclined for you to try those supplements, but since you know you can on soy...to be blunt, I think you just might make things worse.:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

That is what is crazy to me... I regret taking clomid last cycle completely. If you look back at my O charts, I Od all on my own August when I had to take a break from clomid because of the cyst they found, and I took NOTHING that month. Obviously I didn't conceive, but I did O. I am starting to think that maybe O is not my problem at all... Maybe it is just the endo and implantation/progesterone that is a problem :shrug:


----------



## prettynpink29

The month that I took soy (May/June ish) I had an u/s because I was having pain. And dr said I had 2 mature follicles (I think 20-22mm) and my lining was nice and thick. But that was the first time that I had Od since stopping bcp (took over 3 months).


----------



## dachsundmom

Does your FS think O is the issue?


----------



## Icca19

Yey Tracey! That's def a +, I'm so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> Does your FS think O is the issue?


I honestly think that FS thinks endo is the problem, but OB thinks O is the problem.. Through out the last 3 years they have always been on the same page with endo and treatment.. But since TTC, I feel like they have different opinions and it is hard for me to chose who to go with.. I know that may not make much since, but my OB has been treating me since I was 15 and I feel like he knows my body better. But FS on the other hand is the specialist and can do more for me TTC treatment wise... I guess I will find out more at the end of the month with FS. I see OB on friday also. 

I think O became an issue when I stopped bcp though and had all that abnormal bleeding, because I didn't O the first 3-4 months. But I also think that after being on bcp for 7 years, maybe my body just didn't know what to do with itself! LOL Drs wanted everything to happen so fast because of the endo being so aggressive, that they offered clomid and I decided why not. I kind of regret ever taking it at all now. Maybe my body just needed a few more months to "normalize" my hormones :shrug: worth a thought! LOL :haha:


----------



## harri

OMFG TRACEY!!!!!!!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: 

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I'm sooooo happy for you!!!!! 

Have you worked out your due date? Xxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks Harri!! FF tells me my due date would be 30th June 2012. Im 3 weeks and 2 days I think. Feel really crampy tonight, were you quite crampy early on? I think I will breathe a little easier once AF due date comes and goes.


----------



## harri

Yay we are both due in June! 
Yeah I still get cramps now so try not to worry! Have you told your OH yet? Xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Yup I left work as soon as it was 5pm and raced home and told him. He is really happy, in that typical man way lol.

Yay! We can be bump buddies! I was so elated this arvo, now it has settled into happiness tinged with worry that i found out too early. Lol, never happy huh!


----------



## harri

I was EXACTLY the same! Just try your hardest not to worry. 
It's fantastic news! Time flies by too, I can't believe I'm nearly 7 and a half weeks already! Xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks Harri - that has put my mind at ease a bit.

So exciting though!


----------



## harri

I've changed my siggy :happydance: 

Are you going to tell anyone? Xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Have told one friend, she is pregnant at the mo, 4 months along with her second. She will be my question answering person lol! No one else till 13 weeks!


----------



## harri

Good luck trying to keep it a secret! It's hard! 
My parents, inlaws and 2 friends know! I want to tell everyone! X


----------



## waiting2c

Yeah I'm not good with keeping secrets I'm excited about. Will have to try so hard not to!!I think I'll tell my sister too but try to tell no one else lol


----------



## Icca19

Yey! I'm so excited for you! 
I need to change my siggy now


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> Yup I left work as soon as it was 5pm and raced home and told him. He is really happy, in that typical man way lol.
> 
> Yay! We can be bump buddies! I was so elated this arvo, now it has settled into happiness tinged with worry that i found out too early. Lol, never happy huh!

CONGRATS TRACY!!:happydance::happydance: So happy for you!! This thread is really taking off!! Just wanted to check in a say congrats and also that I found out super early as well and had cramps up until 10 weeks. I think it is all normal. It's also normal ot be scared and paranoid. :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

I changed my siggy! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Where is Laura? I want to hear about her appt today...


----------



## harri

I've been messaging Laura on Facebook and she's gone to bed after a bad night last night. Xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> I've been messaging Laura on Facebook and she's gone to bed after a bad night last night. Xxxx

:cry:

Did she make it to the doc's?


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura :hugs: 
I hope she is ok


----------



## Icca19

Aww me too

What time is she usually back on?


----------



## Icca19

Ok I know were not allowed to symptom spot but I NEED to tell you gals

I just left to go to the bank and as soon as I got in the car I didn't feel good. I tried to shrug it off but I had to pull off the road at the first gas station, it was either the gas station or the side of the road....I got sick and threw my bananna and prenatal back up.......I never get sick.....never ever

I'm holding my pee for the next 6 hours and taking the only test I have in the house, a cheepie
I can't wait


----------



## prettynpink29

Icca, YAY!!! Throwing up is not fun, but maybe it is a sign! Can't wait to see your test:)


----------



## Icca19

Lol I know
Its so funny because I v told myself since we've started ttc that ill never be satisfied until I'm throwing up!


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL! I know rite! :haha: 

How are your temps compared to other months post O?


----------



## prettynpink29

heading to my acupuncture appt!! So nervous!


----------



## waiting2c

Awww Laura :hugs: I hope you are okay! I was thinking about you all of yesterday and your appointment.


----------



## waiting2c

USAFKnineWife said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Yup I left work as soon as it was 5pm and raced home and told him. He is really happy, in that typical man way lol.
> 
> Yay! We can be bump buddies! I was so elated this arvo, now it has settled into happiness tinged with worry that i found out too early. Lol, never happy huh!
> 
> CONGRATS TRACY!!:happydance::happydance: So happy for you!! This thread is really taking off!! Just wanted to check in a say congrats and also that I found out super early as well and had cramps up until 10 weeks. I think it is all normal. It's also normal ot be scared and paranoid. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much Mer!! So exciting!!

How did your scan go the other week?


----------



## Icca19

Well I broke down and tested....BFN 
I'm only 7DPO though....still keeping the faith!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Well I broke down and tested....BFN
> I'm only 7DPO though....still keeping the faith!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Awww Icca :hugs: you are still very early!


----------



## Icca19

I know, I'm not getting worried just yet

How you feeling waiting?
I just noticed we started our cycle on the same day AND were only 2 days appart from O time


----------



## MrsStutler

:happydance::happydance:Yay Tracy!!:happydance::happydance: I'm so excited for you! 

Icca- I hope it's just early and you get the elusive BFP:hugs::hugs: Sending good positive baby dust your way!!!


How is everybody? :hugs::flower: I've been such a slacker with keeping in touch with any other human lately...seems like I've become a bit of a hermit:blush: Hope everybody is doing well!!

I just watched the movie "Pirhanna 3D" only it wasn't in 3D...but you get it. Anyways this movie was filmed in my town :thumbup: and my big brother was in it but man was it hokey!:haha: It was kind of supposed to be that way but it was mostly boobs and gore:dohh: Still somewhat entertaining to see my town in a movie though.


----------



## waiting2c

Hey that's pretty cool icca! Now you just need your bfp and we will be super close in all timing!!

Thanks mrs s!! It is pretty exciting.

How have you been feeling?


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs: Icca! Still really early though, can't wait to see your tests over the next few days! 

Well my 1st acupuncture appt went good! I really like the lady. She said my pulse was high, my response was "your sticking freaking needles all over my body! Of course my pulse is high, I am scared shit less!" :rofl: Anyways, it was quite the experience. I assumed the needles would just be in my lower abdomen area, but boy was I wrong! She put them in my toes and ears too! :haha: good thing OH wasn't there to laugh at me!


----------



## Icca19

I'm feeling ok
I just got back from walmart, got 3 FRER....well 2....I took one lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, if you stalk the 35+ forum, we have an acupuncture thread, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Brooke! Will do:)


----------



## waiting2c

Well I went to the doctors today, and I have to say they didnt feel fill me with confidence! She told me its super early days, gave me some more folic acid and iodine tabs to take and said come back in a month if still pregnant and she will give me a form for a scan at 10 weeks.


----------



## harri

Hey Tracey! Try not to worry, doctors don't like to book until around 6 weeks because of the high risk before then. Try not to worry though xx


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks Harri  I'm bit going to worry too much. Time to chill out and wait a few weeks. Gold coast will help with that


----------



## harri

Yes it will, if you can't relax there where can you relax? :) xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri...how is Laura? Send her my love please....


----------



## wanabeamama

Tracey congratulations on your :bfp: :happydance:

I'm here sorry I didn't check in yesterday it was a really tough day for me first af arrived with a vengeance then sat crying in the waiting room while they pushed pregnant women past me and hearing new born babies crying then was told by the doctor that I have to go for surgery as my cyst has grown and I have other endo adesions the need to remove and he says my only hope of becoming pregnant is if they do ivf immediately after surgery so it hit really hard yesterday that this is going to be a long hard journey so I have decided that this cycle im going to take off ttc and try to relax I also had a kind of panic attack and got my self so worked up I spent the day in bed shaking crying and having palpitations :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

How are you feeling Brooke? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Just waiting again, lol....we are cycle buddies!


----------



## wanabeamama

Yup we are I've put my bbt away and not buying any opk's though it now feels a bit pointless after what the doc was saying yesterday :( but time to slap myself and just get on with it lol
Are you having a natural cycle this time???


----------



## dachsundmom

Nope...I started the Tamoxifen yesterday...lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh what does that do??? I was considering starting soy today but I just don't know if there is any point?


----------



## dachsundmom

It's a gentler version of Clomid...the SE are much less.


----------



## wanabeamama

Ohhh ok I really hope it works for you :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:hi: good morning everyone

Laura I'm so sorry your day yesterday wasn't a good one :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope your feeling better today

As for me....BFN this am .....oh well 
I'm not going to think about testing until the weekend


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning icca 
:hugs: there's still time :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Ok ok ok I need some advice....
I took a FRER last night and there was nothing there, not even a hint of a line. I checked loli even ripped it appart and nothing
Well the one I took this am I took at about 7 (FMU) there was no line so I put it down and got in the shower, when I got out I decided to give it another look (a better look) lol so I ripped this one appart too ANmD there's something and its pink!
There's pink on the top and bottom where the second line is but it doesn't go the whole way down 
I know its a long shot but I can't help but get excited! .......I can't wait to test again tomorrow morning!! Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, could we see a pic?


----------



## wanabeamama

Pic pic pic please


----------



## Icca19

I can send it to you....idk how to post one lol 
Just give me an address and ill send one over! 
Just got done taing a pic ture of it to send to my sis in law (the one prego with the twins) she can see it!


----------



## wanabeamama

[email protected]


----------



## Icca19

Ok its been sent! 
Thanks :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca's frer
 



Attached Files:







1fef5d02.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wanabeamama

Another
 



Attached Files:







84fa2ef6.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dachsundmom

There is a pink line....how long did that take to show?


----------



## wanabeamama

I see it icca :happydance: hold your pee and do another


----------



## wanabeamama

I can really see the line on the blue version :happydance:


----------



## harri

Wow that's deffo a line!!!!! Take another!!!!! 

Here's my tweak
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/f2b84cd1.jpg

Was this pic taken in the timeframe? Xxx


----------



## Icca19

Sorry girls I'm out with DH, couldn't get back on my phone til now

No that didn't show until about 45 min later...I think. I thought I saw something before I got in the shower....yess I take 45 min showers :rofl:


----------



## Icca19

I'm not taking another until tomorrow morning....I think lol 

The top and bottom of the line are def pink though
Oh I hope this is my BFP!


----------



## dachsundmom

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## wanabeamama

Does anyone know much about ivf I'm so nervous about the whole thing because when I had my last op I was a big hormonal wreck and I'm worried that combined with ivf if I will cope :/ I'm not planning on telling ANYONE about the ivf (apart from you guys) and OH of course not even my mum I don't quite know why but my gut instinct is not tell them obviously they will know about the lap but that's it so j guess I will have to rely on OH and you guys for support I feel bad not telling my twin but she really won't understand what I will be going through even now all she ever says is god hurry up and get pregnant what's taking so long :( she's been pregnant lots of times all of them accidents but she only kept one my beautiful neice and my big Sid has 2 but been preg 5times and my brother has 2 so I feel like they won't understand do you think I'm wrong for keeping it from them?


----------



## prettynpink29

hey girls!

Laura, I am so sorry about your appt :hugs: Can I ask a question?? How did they know you had adhesion's from an ultrasound? Could they see scaring? Just curious, thought they could only see that stuff through lap. How big is your cyst now? I don't know much about IVF, but I am learning myself. We go to FS in a few weeks and are considering ER then go ahead and have a 3rd surgery to remove scaring and adhesion's, then going forth with the embryo transfer after surgery. So I am rite there with you girl :hugs: 

Icca, I see the line too!!! Can't wait to see your next tests:)

Tracey, I want to see another one of your tests!!! POAS! :) 

Hi Brooke, you started the meds 2-6??

Harri, I looked at your blog! So cute! Love your bump pics:)


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...what do you want to know? I will probably IVF in January.


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather...yes, CD2-6 on the meds...I played with the days bc CD3-7, I think was too late in my cycle...I usually OV Cd10-12


----------



## waiting2c

Laura - I dont have much time to post right now but just wanted to say I'm ruining of you and am very sorry to hear of your appt. Massive :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

There is endo that he can see and feel behind my bellybutton I have anal bleeding my bloods came back high? He told me the endo is showing high levels in my blood test and my cyst is 6cm it was 4cm 6weeks ago :( he said I will most likeley need a laparotomy this time and I will need to stay in hospital for avfew days :(
He said he will do the lap and then ivf right away but I don't know if he means while I'm there or next cycle I was too upset to ask lol


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> Laura - I dont have much time to post right now but just wanted to say I'm ruining of you and am very sorry to hear of your appt. Massive :hugs:

Thankyou Tracey xxx :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura...what do you want to know? I will probably IVF in January.

Omg mine will be jan/feb we will be ivf cycle buddies :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Laura...what do you want to know? I will probably IVF in January.
> 
> Omg mine will be jan/feb we will be ivf cycle buddies :hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance:

Quick run-down...some sort of OV supression, some drug to stimulate egg production with, a trigger, egg retrieval, fertilization, and then a 3 or 5 day transfer.

Steroids to supress your body from rejecting the extra eggs and antibiotics.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Laura...what do you want to know? I will probably IVF in January.
> 
> Omg mine will be jan/feb we will be ivf cycle buddies :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Quick run-down...some sort of OV supression, some drug to stimulate egg production with, a trigger, egg retrieval, fertilization, and then a 3 or 5 day transfer.
> 
> Steroids to supress your body from rejecting the extra eggs and antibiotics.Click to expand...

WOW ok that's alot :/
My hospital is where the did the very first ivf and there just completing a multiple million development of the maternity , neo natal unit and women's health ect with the highest tech equipment but it's no good unless I respond to treatment lol
Will you tell family?


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, that makes since:) Your cycles are short sometimes anyways, rite? Might as well be your own doctor and manifest yourself that BFP!:haha: We all should be drs, we seem to more then the drs themselves:rofl:

Laura, I see, now I understand a better. He can feel it behind your belly button:( I remember when you posted a pic of your belly button awhile ago, it looked so painful! And ouch about the bleeding from your bottom! Are they gonna go in through your rectum and burn it off your colon/intestines too? Laparotomy :hugs: that will be a big incision instead of little ones:hugs: that means you will probably have to wait 4-8 weeks before starting IVF, from my understand.


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls 

:hugs: :hugs: Laura I'm sorry you have to go through all this :hugs: idk much about IVF so I'm not much help. I hope the new year brings you much more joy with ttc :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, we will tell our family and our LO, when the time is right.


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Brooke, that makes since:) Your cycles are short sometimes anyways, rite? Might as well be your own doctor and manifest yourself that BFP!:haha: We all should be drs, we seem to more then the drs themselves:rofl:
> 
> Laura, I see, now I understand a better. He can feel it behind your belly button:( I remember when you posted a pic of your belly button awhile ago, it looked so painful! And ouch about the bleeding from your bottom! Are they gonna go in through your rectum and burn it off your colon/intestines too? Laparotomy :hugs: that will be a big incision instead of little ones:hugs: that means you will probably have to wait 4-8 weeks before starting IVF, from my understand.

Well I'm not too sure what he will do yet I guess when I receive the report in a day or two it will explain a little better I was just a wreck when he was talking to me lol
Yeah my belly button is very sore today hurts when I sit down :(
will you be having any more lap's? :(


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, we will tell our family and our LO, when the time is right.

While your having treatment or after?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Laura, we will tell our family and our LO, when the time is right.
> 
> While your having treatment or after?Click to expand...

Probably from the beginning...:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura, I understand, I bet it was extremely overwhelming to hear all of that.:hugs: I hope your OH was with you. 
As of rite now, yes, I feel like I will probably be having another lap. But my last lap I had some pretty bad complications afterwards for about 4 months, so I think we are going to try the ER first, we figure it is worth a try and that way if it gives me any large cysts, Dr can remove them during the surgery. 

I actually realized I am starting to feel quite a relief going forward with the ER. I feel like then at least our babies will be safe and waiting for hopefully me, if not then a surrogate. Only being age 22, this is kind of a way for me to move on with my life and be able to actually live life. All I have done is worry about being able to have children since I was diagnosed at age 18. I have missed out on a lot in life. This kind of guarantees (to me) that one day I will have a precious baby of my own, one way or another. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather...it sounds like a great plan! :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

OH was at work so I was alone but he came home and gave me a big cuddle :hugs:
Heather that sounds like a good plan :hugs:
Brooke I wish I felt like I could tell my family but they can be very insensitive and I'm not sure how I will be able to deal with that it's great that you can tell your family :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, it could be bc I am adopted, but I have never much cared for family resemblance or where kids come from...if they don't like it, they can all kiss my Korean ass.:haha:

But, my DH's aunt was adopted from Greece, so I see no issue. 

We will try once with my eggs, but if we are told they are fried, then we will head the route of donor eggs.

We got your back, so don't worry too much....:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Brooke and Laura:) 

Can I ask a financial question... Obviously I don't know either of your personal situations financially. But how are you girls gonna go about paying for IVF?? We have already started to look into options because we don't just have 20-30k lying around somewhere LOL When I was 18 (rite after I was diagnosed) my mom started an account for me that she called my "baby" account. Everyone in my family put money in it and they said one day if I need help medically to conceive, I will have the funds to do it.. It was extremely generous and I check it everyone once and awhile, and family members are still putting money into because the amount keeps going up.. However, we will only have enough saved up with that and our own savings for 1 round.. Are there loans for these kind of things?


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow Brooke life is a bigger mystery every day :hugs: 
Its sooo good we have each other :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, my aunt & uncle adopted 2 children (my cousins) :) The thought never even crosses my mind that they aren't "blood related". We even think they look like all of us:) LOL and they are Hispanic and Russian and we are all Caucasian, but my aunt has some Hispanic in her also. Adoption is a beautiful thing! :):)


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather I am extremely luck to be able to get ivf through the nhs for free but if it doesn't work we will go to Barbados (where oh is from) his mum is a midwife there the cost of ivf is half the price there,
If you google Barbados fertility centre it has I guide price on there with hotel and spa packages


----------



## prettynpink29

WOW Laura!! For free?? Really! What is the nhs? Is that a program?


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather...this is the easiest way to explain it...

https://dukefertilitycenter.org/wp-content/uploads/The-ARC-Refund-Guarantee-pricing-Duke.pdf

Meds would be about $3000-5000 on top of this; I don't know which package we will do, but probably the One Plus.

I don't live in North Carolina, so we will also be looking at a hotel for 2-3 weeks for me...DH will go back and forth.

It is all out-of-pocket...my insurance only covers investigation.


----------



## prettynpink29

So Brooke, your looking at about 15,000 + hotel and food for 2-3 weeks + missing work + travel. I don't know how much things cost there (travel wise) but here in CA that would be another 3,000-5,000 easily! Even your prices are a little better then ours. I don't have a total price yet, but OB said between 20,000-30,000 depending on how much meds I needed and probably more then average monitoring (u/s) also.


----------



## dachsundmom

I figure we are looking between $20-30k when it's all said and done...I am fortunate, I am self-employed, so time off isn't a huge issue, but the expense will be huge.

We have one go at this, it has to work...I cannot bankrupt my family over this.


----------



## prettynpink29

Yea, probably around the same that I am gonna pay. Your self-employed, lucky:) What do you do? If you don't mind me asking:blush:

I understand about bankruptcy, man is it expensive! If you do decided to keeping going with a donor eggs, then the costs will go up, rite? I hope you don't have to even consider that though :hugs: Does your OH want another baby just as badly as you do? 

That is the one thing that still scares me about ER... What if I get a really bad case of OHSS... What if it ends up damaging my ovaries:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, this would be my DH's first bio-kid...do not get me started on my ex, lol

Donor eggs increases the price and so does PGD...genetic testing, prior to transfer.


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> WOW Laura!! For free?? Really! What is the nhs? Is that a program?

Well the NHS is a national health service which everyone who is a resident of England is entitled to free health care it's government funded through our taxes ect but for ivf as it is a very expensive procedure there are limitations as to who is entitled to it the female must be aged 23-39, have a known cause of infertility or have been ttc for more than 3years some towns/cities are alot more strict like must be a non smoker also priority is given to couples without children already and generally you are only entitled to 1-2 goes but for alot of people there is a waiting list for over12 months but I am very lucky as my gyne has requested it as the treatment for endo also so this brings me to the urgent list.


----------



## prettynpink29

O LOL I wont ask about your ex:) Well that's really good that your DH want's this just as badly as you do though! Makes everything worth it:) 

PGD, does that mean the testing on the embryos that survive past day 2-3? I think I read about that some where..


----------



## prettynpink29

wanabeamama said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> WOW Laura!! For free?? Really! What is the nhs? Is that a program?
> 
> Well the NHS is a national health service which everyone who is a resident of England is entitled to free health care it's government funded through our taxes ect but for ivf as it is a very expensive procedure there are limitations as to who is entitled to it the female must be aged 23-39, have a known cause of infertility or have been ttc for more than 3years some towns/cities are alot more strict like must be a non smoker also priority is given to couples without children already and generally you are only entitled to 1-2 goes but for alot of people there is a waiting list for over12 months but I am very lucky as my gyne has requested it as the treatment for endo also so this brings me to the urgent list.Click to expand...


Wow! That is awesome! Wish they had something like that here in the US or CA. That is so nice of your gyn to request that:) So you are looking at probably the beginning of the year?


----------



## wanabeamama

https://www.barbadosfertility.com/finance.html here is a link that shows the difference in cost in barbados


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I should get my pre op appointment in the next few weeks FX


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> O LOL I wont ask about your ex:) Well that's really good that your DH want's this just as badly as you do though! Makes everything worth it:)
> 
> PGD, does that mean the testing on the embryos that survive past day 2-3? I think I read about that some where..

Yep...:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> https://www.barbadosfertility.com/finance.html here is a link that shows the difference in cost in barbados

Wow...:thumbup:


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, does that mean that you would find out if they were male or female embryos before they were transferred??

Laura, let us know when you get your pre op appt date :hugs:

2maro is my last night of soy! :):)


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes...you could find out, but it's the healthiest that are put back in....


----------



## prettynpink29

Yes, they have to pass all kinds of tests before they are transferred, rite? I was just curious about the gender thing LOL Personally, when you have been TTC for what feels like an eternity, I am pretty sure no person would care about the gender:)


----------



## waiting2c

Hey  finally back at the office now! Had a call from the doctors and hour ago that worried me for a second but im over it now. THey said my HCG level was too low for someone at 4.5 weeks, I told them I am not 4.5 weeks im a late ovulator, and they said hmmmm not convinced. I took another test and it seems way darker to me. Getting more bloods done on friday so I think the results come tuesday will be just fine. Panic over.

Will ahve to go have a read through the past pages to get up to date. will do that tonight.

Have attached pic for you pink 
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Icca19

Yes I agree, it does look darker
:hugs: I hope everything is alright


----------



## waiting2c

Wow some good and interesting convos on here from today. The differences in coatings is amazing. I understand you not wanting to tell people Laura. We are always here to listen 

Brooke you amaze me with your knowledge  you are an amazing supportive person! 

Heather  I think trying to enjoy your life us an awesome idea 

Thanks icca - I'm sure all will be fine  I cant wait to see another test of yours 

How is everyone today??


----------



## Grumblebea

That's a beautiful BFP!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hi:


----------



## Icca19

Well girls todays tests (2 different brands) were a BFN....not even a hint of a line on either one
I'm not testing again untim the weekend (Saturday most likely)

How is everyone today?


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:icca
well im ok today im starting to get over my af blues lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Good Morning! 

Tracey, that test looks beautiful!! Much darker then the first one:)

Icca :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

soy is working for me again:):) Lovely CM starting already!


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Icca19

I think I'm going to take soy again


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca...why are you planning the next cycle already?


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm scared of taking soy after thinking about it what if it made my cyst rupture :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> I'm scared of taking soy after thinking about it what if it made my cyst rupture :(

Heather seems to feel the best on it...she's the one to consult.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Really??? Well I bought some yesterday and took 2 they are 50mg but then panicked and havnt taken any yet today do you think I should take some today?


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...at this point, is it worse if the cyst ruptures or waiting...


----------



## wanabeamama

To bs perfectly honest I've had a cyst rupture and it was awwwfull it tbh I really feel that it will be quite pointless taking soy for me :/ it's just a gut instinct I guess


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> To bs perfectly honest I've had a cyst rupture and it was awwwfull it tbh I really feel that it will be quite pointless taking soy for me :/ it's just a gut instinct I guess

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all!!

How is everyone feeling today? Are you feeling any better Laura? I have been thinking about you a lot lately. :hugs:

I would go with your gut on the soy.

Brooke, how are you today? 

Icca - :hugs: sorry about the bfn.


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm feeling much better todayi just read a news article about a breakthrough in procedure that will almost gaurente ivf success and will be available within months :happydance:
How are you Tracey?


----------



## waiting2c

Im so glad you are feeling better 

Article sounds very interesting!

I am doing great thanks


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## wanabeamama

Here is a link check this out!
https://www.nhs.uk/news/2011/10October/Pages/ivf-screening-test-of-oocytes-and-embryo.aspx


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Here is a link check this out!
> https://www.nhs.uk/news/2011/10October/Pages/ivf-screening-test-of-oocytes-and-embryo.aspx

Is this test normally not done in the UK?


----------



## waiting2c

wow, sounds interesting!


----------



## wanabeamama

Not it won't be available for a few more months they gave a few more tests/studdies to carry out first :happydance: they do check for the best quality eggs and genetics to a degree but this is a much higher intelligent test :) 
There is also another test that they can do on the lining of your womb that will tell you if you will miscarry or even be successful in getting pregnant I will find a link to that too


----------



## wanabeamama

https://www.nhs.uk/news/2011/10October/Pages/sgk1-enzyme-linked-to-fertility.aspx


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> I'm scared of taking soy after thinking about it what if it made my cyst rupture :(
> 
> Heather seems to feel the best on it...she's the one to consult.:hugs:Click to expand...



Yes I certainly do!! :happydance: soy is wonderful for me! And now that I think about it, I actually had no cyst the month I took soy (clear back in June). I don't know what it is about soy, but it definitely makes me feel wonderful:thumbup:

I am sure that Brooke can tell me why??:) You know so much! LOL 

You know I have had so many cysts rupture, I definitely know how that pain feels. So I can understand why you are reserved about it. 

The first cycle I took soy, I took 40mg, 80mg, 120mg, 160mg, 200mg. I had 2 mature follicles and concieved, but ended in a chemical pg. 

This cycle I am trying Harri's dosage and I feel so different then with clomid:)


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it's bc the estrogen in soy is different than in Clomid...


----------



## prettynpink29

hmmm.. that is what I was guessing. And it makes since actually, when I was on bcp I could only take low estrogen pills because I would get migraines so bad that I would vomit. I know that endo feeds off of estrogen, usually if you have endo, you have higher estrogen (from what I understand). 

I was thinking that maybe some how soy helped decrease my estrogen a little, because endo pain is better on soy also :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather what type of cysts did you have??? 
I have endometrioma (blood filled ) even when it ruptured it filled back up by the time I had an ultrasound 2weeks after they said it bled but didn't empty endo cysts only go away with surgery and even then mine has returned to 6cm in 7 months :( 
I was reading about soy and endometriosis and here is what I found

Two particularly important isoflavones in soy--genistein and daidzein--appear to protect against hormone-related disorders such as breast cancer and endometriosis. They do this by competing for the same place on cells (receptor sites) that the body's own estrogen does. (1,4) Some of the risks of excess estrogen, including breast and uterine cancer, can apparently be lowered in this way.

Similarly, when the body's natural levels of estrogen drop, as they do with menopause, soy isoflavones can compensate by binding to some of the cell receptor sites that estrogen once did. Menopausal symptoms may improve as a result.(5)


----------



## prettynpink29

Yes, I feel like I have experienced every kind of cyst imaginable (with the exception of cancerous ones).

Here are the ones I have experienced the most. 

Endometrial Cyst- s a growth in the ovaries that develops due to the presence of endometriosis, and normally utilizes tissue from the inside layer of the uterine wall to form the nucleus of the cyst. When a portion of this tissue disconnects from the uterine wall, it can collect in the ovary where it begins to grow. As the cyst grows, it can trigger abdominal pain, vaginal bleeding, headaches, and a host of other aches and pains. (this is the one I had to have surgically removed)

Hemorrhagic Cyst- One of the more painful types of ovarian cysts. The potential for pain is more pronounced with this type. Sometimes known as a blood cyst, it develops when a blood vessel ruptures and drains blood into the fluid already collected in the body of the cyst. (this was the most recent one that ruptured)

Graafian Follicle Cysts- fluid filled, can develop quickly, generally only grows for a short time, , then is gone as quickly as it appears. (I have these every time I go in for an u/s)


that is so interesting about the soy!!! I LOVE it!


----------



## wanabeamama

:( cysts are mean lol
I think I'm going to try to stick to the relaxed cycle I originally planned lol all I've done the last 2days is research trying to make things a little clearer and try to get a little more positive but it seems whatever you read on one website is contradicted on another so I realised that the best info to take is the facts only lol


----------



## waiting2c

I think sometimes too much information is as bad as too little


----------



## dachsundmom

I think TTC sucks! LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I think TTC sucks! LOL

It sure does :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...since your biggest fear is a ruptured cyst, I think I would lay off of the soy for now...give yourself some time to digest the info you just received and go from there...:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks Brooke I just don't want to cause any more damage my last cycle seemed to be very calm no stupid sore boobs and a great chart so it may not be a good idea to mess with my cycles now and I feel like I need to relax my mind and start to prepare for surgery and ivf I'm already an emotional person so I'm going to start working on my train of thought :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

C'est parfait!


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think TTC sucks! LOL
> 
> It sure does :hugs:Click to expand...

Sucks ASS!!:thumbup:
Screw TTC, I am gonna go get me some boobies!!! :holly: I have always wanted bigger boobies:haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

only if it were that easy!!! LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, I just said last week that I was going to buy boobs, lol


----------



## waiting2c

Hey... advice pretty please.... my boss is stressing me out big time at the moment, we are understaffed and have a tonne of work on. Her answer to things is that we just have to "put in more hours". On a salary too so no extra money for it.
Im tired, I dont want to work extra hours, how do I say diplomatically that I wont do it? I am not really in a position to look for another job right now.


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you asked her what her plans are to hire help?


----------



## waiting2c

She wants to wait till after xmas so is not paying stat hols for someone who is learning....

she cost saves whereever she can.... she would rather force people to work late than hire someone else.


----------



## dachsundmom

Can you agree to do it once a week?


----------



## waiting2c

I already do a bit, on a typical day I dont get out of work till 6-7pm and start at 7.30-8am. I dont really want to do more than that.


----------



## dachsundmom

Then you should tell her that....


----------



## wanabeamama

Does she know your pregnant ? Many she will understand and just go easy on you?


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning!


----------



## Grumblebea

dachsundmom said:


> Heather, I just said last week that I was going to buy boobs, lol

I'm getting mine in December. Since we are finished ttc, why not have the bod I want :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Heather, I just said last week that I was going to buy boobs, lol
> 
> I'm getting mine in December. Since we are finished ttc, why not have the bod I want :)Click to expand...

How is all of it going?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning :hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

How are you feeling Laura?


----------



## Icca19

Good morning ladies! :hi:

So I decided it was time for a change yesterday and cut all my hair off! It was 17 inches from my shoulders! Now its shorter than shoulder lenght!
I'm donating my hair to someone who nees it, iv always wanted to.

Idk I needed a change (it sure is one) I can barely get it into a pony-tail now lol
DH likes it too!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca...did you do Locks of Love? I have always wanted to, but my hair is colored and they don't want it....:cry:

That is so cool and generous of you!:hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

dachsundmom said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Heather, I just said last week that I was going to buy boobs, lol
> 
> I'm getting mine in December. Since we are finished ttc, why not have the bod I want :)Click to expand...
> 
> How is all of it going?:hugs:Click to expand...

Going well. Had consult last week and surgery on dec 19. I'm going with saline :)


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Yeah I'm going to do locks of love
I have to send it in myself


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> How are you feeling Laura?

I'm ok thank just feel a bit low like I want to cry I wish i could just switch off from it all.
How are you feeling??


----------



## dachsundmom

I just found out my step-sister is pregnant...took one month.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: it feels like everyone is pregnant at the Minuit :( :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: sorry hon, I know what you mean

Were going out with my SIL tonight and she's prego with twins (second month ttc). I hear twin talk every week 

:hugs: :hugs: hope your doing alright

How's the rest of your day going Laura? Any better?


----------



## wanabeamama

Not bad icca I'm still at work should finish in about half an hour,
How is your day going ??? Any more poas?


----------



## Icca19

Nope not yet, I'm going to test on Saturday morning.

So I have a question for you laura. Since you do hair and all
Now that I have this short hair I want it cut different
But idk if I can now, its already short enough
Wish I could just walk right into your salon today lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca I just looked at your chart are they all origional temps?? They are all quite low :/


----------



## wanabeamama

Do you have layers??? Many change the parting or if you havnt already got a fringe maby try a side fringe?


----------



## Icca19

Yeah they are taken the same time every morning (except for last sat)
If I was prego then the would be higher uh? Possibly triphasic?
I really don't have any symptoms at all. I feel like I'm going to start here within the next couple days lol esp because I was craving chocolate earlier


----------



## Icca19

That's the thing idk if I want the layers in, with the short hair I was thinking one layer all the way around


----------



## prettynpink29

Grumblebea said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Heather, I just said last week that I was going to buy boobs, lol
> 
> I'm getting mine in December. Since we are finished ttc, why not have the bod I want :)Click to expand...


YAY!!! Let us know how it goes:) They are quite expensive rite? 

How big do you girls want to go?:)


----------



## prettynpink29

Icca, funny that you said that!! I was considering doing Locks of Love also:) I feel it is time for a change, I have never dyed my hair. If I cut off 14inches it will be just above my boobs:) Our County does an event for Locks of Love in November:) 

How do you like it?


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca I really don't believe in charts any more I don't think it tells you anything other than you ovulated I had a triphasic chart last cycle with a perfect chart and look at me.... Back to square 1 x


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok I just got home from work and my report from the hospital came it says my left ovary is small and showing bleeding and says cystic structure next to the left adnexia I'm a little confused by this is the cyst on my ovary or not and it only mentions having the lap and not ivf?? So maby that will be discussed in another appointment :/


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Icca I really don't believe in charts any more I don't think it tells you anything other than you ovulated I had a triphasic chart last cycle with a perfect chart and look at me.... Back to square 1 x

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

I agree with oyu about the whole triphasic thing now that I think about it&#8230; I v had like at least 2 tthat were and here I am again in the tww, so it must not mean much

I do love my new look! Its such a changem lol when I went to put my coat on (its 46 degrees F) I. Went to pull my hair out of my coat but there's nothing there...so weird.
DH pionted out that you can see the top of my tatto now that my hair doesn't cover my neck
I'm not too thrilled about that because I'm on a job hunt at the moment., most employers don't like the tattoos

so I talked with DH earlier about setting an appointment for the begining of next week for a SA and I think he's getting cold feet
Idk what to do. My Dr won't go any further without the test.plus I NEED to know, I know everything that goes on with my body
I think he's scared


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca I'm having the same problem with my lubes had the pot since august and he's just put it in the cupboard he has admited that he is scared I told limit doesn't mater what the result is were in this together buthe is still putting off doing it:/


----------



## wanabeamama

I've got my pre-op assessment appointment for the 3rd November :/


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...I am sorry, I missed your post about the report yesterday...it sounds to me like the cyst in next to the ovary, not directly on it....:shrug:


Girls, as hard as it is, you have to get your OH/DH to go forward with the SA; there comes a point where all docs will stop without it....

Is it the act itself that gives your men the creepies or what the report might say?

Laura, if you are looking into a beginning of the year IVF, your protocal cannot be determined until they see the OH's SA....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

He said he's worried about the result after my hospital appointment he agreed that he will do it I think the instructions are a little confusing for him too lol


----------



## Icca19

Lol idk that's s good question I thought about it myself too........is it actually the act or the results
I think its the results that scare my DH, he said he doesn't want to know just incase its something he doesn't want to hear
I told him I'm here for him either way, and I always will be here for him


----------



## wanabeamama

i told oh the same thing and also said even if there was somthing wrong there wil still be option :/ dont know if it helped though lol


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/a60f3a26-1.jpg

It's only CD6...


----------



## wanabeamama

heres somthing for a giggle OH said to me last night that i know what will help your endo...... you need to swallow some sperm lollollol men are so silly somtimes


----------



## wanabeamama

:growlmad: omg brooke wait for me lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope my surge is longer...

Your men will realize that if they want kids, the SA most likely will need to happen....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Unless you all get knocked up first! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha I can't see that myself :nope: but I will have a good try :happydance:
Wow brooke I cant believe you got a pos opk already :happydance: 

I'm feeling ok with not temping or using opk's there is no temptation at all wooo


----------



## prettynpink29

Good morning girls! 

How is everyone today? 

Icca I am glad you like your hair! :) I am worried I will feel naked with out mine! :haha: 

Laura, I am not sure I understand your report.. I would have to agree with Brooke though, sounds like your cysts is next to your ovary? Why do you think they noted that your ovary was small?? 

Brooke, WOW! your gonna O really early this cycle! Your eggys cooked extra fast:) LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

I really don't know why they said it was small :( 
I googled the cyst thingy and ovarian cyst came up so I don't know :shrug:


----------



## prettynpink29

hmm... 

I googled it too and that is the same thing that came up for me... I am going to look in some of my medical books!:)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> I really don't know why they said it was small :(
> I googled the cyst thingy and ovarian cyst came up so I don't know :shrug:

If the tech was looking at the size of your ovary in relation to the cyst...this might be why it was called small...frankly, I wouldn't give too much thought into this one.

I have never heard of anyone not being able to conceive bc they had a small ovary.:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

exactly what I was thinking Brooke! If your cysts is 6-7cm then your ovary would look small! Makes since:) I just saw your appt is November 3rd, not too much longer. How long after your pre op appt will they schedule surgery? Is there a time frame?


----------



## wanabeamama

It said right ovary looks fine but right ovary is much smaller with bleeding so they were comparing it to the size if the other ovary I got out the report from the last cyst and that never mentioned smaller ovary :(


----------



## wanabeamama

The o will usually be about 8weeks after pre op I hope it's January because December is my busiest time at work I really can't afford to be off work


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke I can't believe your about to go back into the TWW lol


----------



## dachsundmom

FML!!! :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

my god did you even have time to :sex: lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Last night, not bc I thought it counted for anything...just for fun. LOL

I think I have two more days and should be done with this part by Sunday.


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol well it's a good job you did :D


----------



## prettynpink29

well I just got back from my appt with OB. It was good but sad:cry: 

He no longer feels that he can help me because he is extremely worried about me getting a severe case of OHSS. I understand his concern, because I am concerned myself, but he will no longer give me any type of medication to help with ovulation. He thinks that not only do I need to see FS (endo specialist) but also FS that does IVF and be monitored very closely. 

I thought for sure he was going to tell me I am crazy and he didn't do that at all. He is so carrying and really a wonderful doctor. He said he personally thinks that ovulation is and isn't a problem. He thinks my body can grow and mature follicles all on its own, but when it comes time to release them, my body is having trouble and then the follicle(s) keep growing and turn into a cysts. Which I completely agree with.. He says I need trigger shot and he doesn't feel comfortable doing that with my history. 

He thinks acupuncture and soy are a wonderful/safe idea for now.. But stay away from those vitamins/supplements from chiropractor.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: damn cysts :cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww think I'm in love with Dexter from Xfactor USA :)


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Brooke and Laura :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww I just had a look at nick cannon and Maria carey's babies website soooooo cute www.dembabies.com


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry: it's getting very quiet in here thesedays so now there is only four of us left?? So if stats are correct in four months this will be a pregnancy thread :happydance: 
We need some new recruits lol


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Laura  how are you doing? Having a good weekend?


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi Tracey I'm ok I'm at work got a really buisy day ahead of me :( 
How are you doing?


----------



## waiting2c

I'm doing good thanks. Stink that you have to work weekends but I guess that us one of the busiest times in your line of work.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/d4bb34c1.jpg

Positive or negative?


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke that looks neg to me and looking at your chart your 1dpo TWW here she comes :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...I totally agree; but, it's too early in my cycle, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

It is early but I think with taking tamoxifen it's not a natural cycle so it is possible also even on a natural cycle it is possible I ovulated on cd10 last cycle without any meds so your with meds and only 3days earlier than I did if you look at it that way I guess all we can do is see what the next 2temps are like but I would get some bd today just in case :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Let the wait begin, lol:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha after a looonnnggggg 7days lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Haha after a looonnnggggg 7days lol

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg this makes me want one even more :) one of Mariah carey's baby's
 



Attached Files:







16d1649e.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg they are so beautiful I can only dream of waking up to beautiful little brown eyed babies :cry:
 



Attached Files:







c5b04857.jpg
File size: 67.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura :hugs: 
I saw pics of them the other day in a magazine, they are adorable! 

Question girls.. 

Since this is an all natural cycle, Dr. decided he wants to do progesterone test to check for ovulation 5 days past 1st +opk.... From what I have read, you are suppose to get that blood test done 7dpo? What should I do?


----------



## wanabeamama

Hmmmm I would go 7dpo I was told to go on cd22 but I ovulate early so I just agent 7dpo


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks, that is what I was thinking... I am just worried I will get +opks for a week again and then not know when to go LOL

I guess I will be temping through out the cycle again to makes sure I don't go to early. I am really curious to see if I get a confirmed O or not. Glad my Dr offered me this blood test, even though he can't help me anymore.


----------



## wanabeamama

Well it will be a good idea because with endo your prone to low progesterone if that's the case for you then you could try progesterone cream.
But temping is best so you can get a better idea of when you ovulate, what cd are you now?


----------



## prettynpink29

Yea, I already know I have low progesterone from the lining biopsy. I have taken progesterone suppositories in 2ww twice. But I had my last biopsy and progesterone blood test end of June during my HSC & HSG. So I guess he wants to see if there is any improvement. 

I am cd10. He told me that I should be Oing sooner and getting the blood test around cd17-21. I told him, that it will be low if I do it then because I know for sure, if I am even Oing, it isn't until cd21-23.

I am cd10


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhh ok sorry I should have known you would have already had all these tests :hugs: I really hope there has been an improvement one thing I do understand as I also have endo is that every cycle can be different we have good and bad I pray that you gets good cycle followed by your bfp :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

aww thanks Laura :hugs:

no need to apologize either. I feel like I have had every test in the book done, but I am sure I haven't LOL! OH on the other hand, needs to have SA done!

I am glad that Grace told me about this thread with all of you! I feel like I have learned so much from all of you and had some wonderful support and encouragement! It is especially nice meeting someone else who has endo and history of cysts also... I use to feel like I was the only one in the world who had all these issues, now I know I am not alone:) Just miles away! LOL 

How are you doing?


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: your not alone anymore :hugs: 
I'm ok I've just been very emotional I was like this before my last surgery I'm just scared that it's been less than a year and here we go again :( 
But...... I have you guys this time I felt very alone last time :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

When was your last surgery? Are they using the laser method to remove endo or scraping method? 

Yep, we all got each other:hugs: 

It is so sad that you, me and brooke all have to look into IVF. Then on my other thread there are 3 of us also that are looking/waiting for IVF. So sad how difficult it is to get pregnant, yet there are all these woman out there that don't deserve to have children but do. Let me tell you, working in childcare you get to see all different types of families and get to experience some horrible situations. Life is so unfair!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

Hey girls, wanted to stop by and send some hugs! We leave for Disneyland tomorrow super early in the morning, I'm really excited to go back and get lots of wonderful pictures of the whole family. I still pray for you guys every day and think about you all, lots of hugs!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Have a great time, Kayla! You're a banana, lol...:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> When was your last surgery? Are they using the laser method to remove endo or scraping method?
> 
> Yep, we all got each other:hugs:
> 
> It is so sad that you, me and brooke all have to look into IVF. Then on my other thread there are 3 of us also that are looking/waiting for IVF. So sad how difficult it is to get pregnant, yet there are all these woman out there that don't deserve to have children but do. Let me tell you, working in childcare you get to see all different types of families and get to experience some horrible situations. Life is so unfair!

Heather my last surgery was febuary that had to use laser and scraping and they had to drain my cyst and then scrape it's I was in surgery for over 4hrs and was very swolen and black n blue,
It is so unfair that 3 out of the 4 of us that's left need ivf but we will succeed together :hugs: :hugs:

Kayla have fun at desneyland x


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls :hi: how was everyones weekend
Mine was good, until today......CD1 for me
On the up side I get to try soy again and DH is getting a SA! (I think) he keeps changing his mind


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry:

Icca...I am so sorry.

DH cannot use the $ as an excuse anymore, so I hope he takes the test.:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/abf05078-449d-4fa0-8201-66a397819348-1.jpg

Top test is FMU...bottom is very diluted 3rdMU...I don't think I OV yet...

Temp went back down, as well


----------



## Icca19

Wow Dmom I wish I Oed that soon after AF! 
Look like it will bne soon though! :happydance:

Yeeah he's going to do it! 
We had a talk last night and I think he's scared its going to ruin our relationship if he can't have kids. He knows how bad we both want a little one of our own and if he can't have one he worried it will tear us appart
I see where he's coming from but we can't keep guessing
I NEED to know, the Dr NEEDS to know. 
I can't keep spending every month guessing and wishing something will happen

Speaking of another month TTC ....should I do the SOY again, or let my body rest a month?


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca...when will he do the SA?

I assume, it will be the next cycle before any meds can start...so one more soy cycle should be ok.

Just don't take it once you go under the full-time care of your doc.:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: icca I'm sorry af came.
Brooke how crazy lol do you remember your last cycle on tamoxifen? What day did you O?


----------



## dachsundmom

CD10, but I took it from CD3-7...this time I did it CD2-6, so OV around CD8-9 is fine...CD6, not so much, lol.

At this point, I just don't care anymore, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha yeah I'm having one of those months I think everything seems a bit pointless right now ok so the first time in 6month we are actually TAKING IT EASY THIS CYCLE lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Good God, it took us this long to live up to the thread title....LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha yup it sure did lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Icca19

Haha SO weird you girls are talking about taking it easy because DH and I just got done talking about that very thing.....taking it easy. 
Were going to take it easy until we hit the 1 year mark then were going to test/worry. I think its going to be wonderfull but yet I ask myself....how easy should I take it?? No OPKing?? No temping?? No checking CP/CM?? What is really considered "taking it easy" because I know myself and I'm a control freak and I NEED to know what's going on :rofl: I should have DH take my TTC stuff away then ill have no choice 
Idk maybe I won't temp and just OPK 
Or just check CM and ONLY that
and should I or shouldn't I take the SOY?? 

I'm more stressed thinking about trying not to be stressed lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey Girls! 

Icca, so sorry about AF :hugs: 

Brooke, so do you think today is gonna be O day? Does that med give you a longer LH surge usually? 

Laura, how are you feeling today? Hope you having an endo free pain day:) 

Tomorrow I go for acupuncture appt #2:) Wonder where she is gonna stick needles tomorrow! LOL cd11 for me today


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls...

I think today is OV day! :happydance:

So, hopefully I won't have the 18LP that this med gave me the last time, lol.

Icca...I am not sure how one goes from actively TTC to NTNP, lol.:shrug:


----------



## Icca19

Good morning :hi: 

:happydance: yey for O day! Do you have a pic to post?!?! 

Well I didn't temp this am lol like it matters the witch is here
But it is a start
Think I might give up temping and just opk.....without DH knowing


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/f7261a5f.jpg

The EWCM is gone, so I think this is the end of my surge, lol

Had another temp drop...guess we will see tomorrow.


----------



## Icca19

Are those FMU or SMU?? Its def looking good! 
Do you have any other o signs?


----------



## dachsundmom

Those tests are SMU and my other OV signs have already passed, lol


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: its def time to get your BD on!
Back to the tww


----------



## prettynpink29

Good Morning Girls! :flower:


So I woke up with a fair amount of CM, so I decided to poas. I took the IC first and it looked positive, so then I took cbfm and it is totally negative. It is way to early for me to be Oing. I am just confused why every brand of ICs I buy, all are to sensitive for me:( I don't know what to buy anymore??
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, from what I know...most of the ICs pick up 20 on the LH and the CB digi pick up 30....


----------



## prettynpink29

so, do you think I need to look around for another brand? What about first response? I thought the one step brand was better then wondfo, for me personally last cycle, but I guess not. It is to early for O.


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, I find Answer and First Response to be too sensitive for me...they gave me a 4 day surge one cycle and I was in tears...

Believe it or not, I like the CD non-digi really well...


----------



## Icca19

I know I might sound silly for asking but what does the 20 and 30 mean?

I use the answer brand from walmart, they seem really sensistive too


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> I know I might sound silly for asking but what does the 20 and 30 mean?
> 
> I use the answer brand from walmart, they seem really sensistive too

The amount of LH that it measures...IDK if it's miu or not, lol

This is the one time when a more sensitive test might not be the best for you...depends on how strongly you surge.


----------



## Icca19

Right, that's why I changed brands, the one I first started using wasn't even giving ne a clear +

I'm thinking about buying bulk on line, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## dachsundmom

I like Wondfo...you just have to get used to them...


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks! 

I think I will try cb non digital ones:) Worth a try. I also wanted to stick with just 1 brand this cycle, because I think that confuses me also. So I am going to go out and try and find those ones and use just them this cycle. Do you know if they come in packs of 7 or 20?


----------



## dachsundmom

I think 7, but I haven't looked that hard, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL, ok I will have to take a look after my acup appt. 

Are you going to try acup?


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm just staying away from opk's altogether lol
OH is an ass he just asked for a hand job so I asked why? Let's :sex: he said I can't be arsed your not ovulating anyway I said well I am over the next 2days or so so he Sao oh well we can do it on Thursday haha WTF you know what I just don't have the energy for this at the moment whatever.

My belly button is very sore and red today I reached up to get something out of the cupboard today and it really hurt it even hurts when I walk:( I wonder if it's from the doc poking it the other day idk :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

The man actually said no bc you're not OV?:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> LOL, ok I will have to take a look after my acup appt.
> 
> Are you going to try acup?

Did your doc say you aren't OV or that your body is over stimulating?

If you weren't OV, how would you get x-hairs?


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> The man actually said no bc you're not OV?:growlmad:

He is being lazy but I tell you something he can use his own hand


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> The man actually said no bc you're not OV?:growlmad:
> 
> He is being lazy but I tell you something he can use his own handClick to expand...

Oh agreed...give him the Conceive + and tell him to go enjoy himself.:growlmad::haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> LOL, ok I will have to take a look after my acup appt.
> 
> Are you going to try acup?
> 
> Did your doc say you aren't OV or that your body is over stimulating?
> 
> If you weren't OV, how would you get x-hairs?Click to expand...


Wait, I am confused.. LOL. Yes to both questions. Drs can't tell me for sure if I am Oing or not.. That is why I am gonna have the 5dpo progesterone test this cycle, because it is all natural cycle. 

What OB thinks is happening, is my body can make and grow follicles all on its own but when it comes time to release them, it is having trouble and keeps growing into a cysts.. He thinks I need trigger. 

FS (endo) however, after looking over my O charts that I emailed him, now feels that I am Oing. However, it is a weak O and for some reason I am getting corpus luteum (sp) cysts. He said from my temps he is pretty sure I am Oing and wants me to think about ovarian drilling, if I have another surgery. 

So they have different opinions now..

And I am confused myself at the moment.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> The man actually said no bc you're not OV?:growlmad:
> 
> He is being lazy but I tell you something he can use his own handClick to expand...
> 
> Oh agreed...give him the Conceive + and tell him to go enjoy himself.:growlmad::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

So, he's 'on' for Thursday night?


----------



## prettynpink29

Sorry about your belly Laura:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> LOL, ok I will have to take a look after my acup appt.
> 
> Are you going to try acup?
> 
> Did your doc say you aren't OV or that your body is over stimulating?
> 
> If you weren't OV, how would you get x-hairs?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, I am confused.. LOL. Yes to both questions. Drs can't tell me for sure if I am Oing or not.. That is why I am gonna have the 5dpo progesterone test this cycle, because it is all natural cycle.
> 
> What OB thinks is happening, is my body can make and grow follicles all on its own but when it comes time to release them, it is having trouble and keeps growing into a cysts.. He thinks I need trigger.
> 
> FS (endo) however, after looking over my O charts that I emailed him, now feels that I am Oing. However, it is a weak O and for some reason I am getting corpus luteum (sp) cysts. He said from my temps he is pretty sure I am Oing and wants me to think about ovarian drilling, if I have another surgery.
> 
> So they have different opinions now..
> 
> And I am confused myself at the moment.Click to expand...


Omg Heather I'm not supprised your confused :hugs: I guess nobody really knows For sure I just hope you get answers soon :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: have you girls seen the applicators that come with preseed?


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura, yep, seems that no one really knows.. I am a mystery.. Which is why OH and I are going to have a couple of consultations with FS in our area and out of town, after the holidays. We think it is definitely gonna be time to move on to a Dr who does everything involving infertility so that we can get some answers. And OH agreed to a SA when we choose a FS:) I was really happy about that!


----------



## dachsundmom

So then, temping is a real piece of shit! :haha:

I find preseed to be the root of all evil, lol....I prefer the Pre version, but hate them all.


----------



## wanabeamama

I like conceive plus it feels natural and helps me get my leathers on :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

LLL forever!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke :rofl: Yep, temping can kiss my ass! 

The last couple times we used preseed it burned like a mother f*cker! :haha: 

But, I was gonna say.... I was being lazy once, and OH was in the mood and I just couldn't stand wasting those little precious swimmers! So OH did his in a soft cup, then I sucked them up with the preseed applicator and inserted them! LOL it wasn't even close to O, but I just can't waste those little :spermy:now:) :blush:


----------



## prettynpink29

wanabeamama said:


> I like conceive plus it feels natural and helps me get my leathers on :rofl:


:rofl: :rofl: :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

I bet I know what your gonna be for Halloween Laura!!! Triple L!!!:)


----------



## wanabeamama

Phahaha Heather now that is lazy :rofl: :rofl:
LLL that's ma name lol


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm gona be a vampire full leather and bright red lips lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, have you ever left the house in the leather? You should totally go to dinner one night in your 'special' outfit! :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

:haha: red lipstick! And don't for get your leather whip:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

And a saddle for OH!


----------



## Icca19

Lol I sure logged back in at the right time, you girls are too funny


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke I have gone out in my thigh high boots before but I promise I will go out in full LLL and send a pic lol


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/dfc425d9-1.jpg

Finally negative?


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: :happydance: yet Brooke TWW is back on :happydance:

I got the :spermy::spermy: last night lol he just couldn't resist lol
Well if this is like last cycle I should o tomorrow but I'm not even a little tempted to poas


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay Laura!!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

yey cycle buddys again lol

i just read that when i go for my pre op appointment they do a pregnancy test lol i will only be about 8dpo lol i cant imagine them looking for squinter lines so i know the result will be bfn haha


----------



## dachsundmom

I think today or tomorrow is OV day for me...got the temp rise, but that damned OPK is positive...who am I kidding? lol


----------



## Icca19

:hi: hi ladies 
Ah I SO wish I was in the tww with you all
At this point you guys will be starting a new cycle when I O in 3 weeks ....heck you'll be back in the 2ww :rofl: 

Well iv decided that I'm not going to take the soy this cycle, just let nature do its thing

Oh Laura how cool would that be if you tested prego at your appointment!


----------



## wanabeamama

:( the hospital just rang to cancel my pre op appointment my consultant is taking annual leave so it has been resedueld for December and she said she will try to get my op booked for beginning if January at first she said that he's taking annual leave so I can book you in with a different consultant booooooo not a chance :( so I'm waiting for my consultant :)



ICCA don't forget that it doesn't matter how many times you ovulate look at Harri I ovulated about 4times to her once and she got pregnant so I wouldn't worrie about that :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke that looks negative to me lol


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: aww that sucks Laura, so what do you do in the mean time? Just wait?

Yep yep I agree that def looks neg !


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you Laura! I already changed it in my chart!!!!

I agree...not quite positive, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> :hugs: aww that sucks Laura, so what do you do in the mean time? Just wait?
> 
> Yep yep I agree that def looks neg !

Yup just wait lol still gona ttc but try to relax a bit more :)
I'm very proud of how I am so far I'm not even a little tempted :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke let's hope you don't go positive tomorrow lol


----------



## dachsundmom

God, it had better not....lol


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> God, it had better not....lol

Haha :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

My god Brooke why oh why has your temp gone down so let me think Harri kept getting pos opk's and amost ovulating then Tracey was getting pos opk's and almost ovulating then eventually when they did BAM there both preggers now you......????????? 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

My OPKs today look just like yesterday...not quite positive, but dark.

If I get a highish temp tomorrow, FF is going to give me x-hairs for CD9...

I am very confused, to say the least, lol.

How are you?


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhh ok did you put a dummy temp for yesterday? Cd9 would make sense 
I'm fine thanks just waiting and wondering lol going to try and get a bit of :sex: in when I get home tonight before our guests come round lol


----------



## Icca19

Lol all this prego and ovulation talk is making me want to POAS but that's still weeks away for me


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Well I'm about to go get dirty!! Lol I wait to scrub the bathroom until the week of my period, this way I don't breathe in all those chemicals while in in the 2ww (because DH refuses to do the bathroo reguardless) so I time it so I know ill be safe. :rofl: that's DHs job as soon as I get prego! Among many others hell have. I don't think he realizes it yet lol


----------



## wanabeamama

my god i am sooooo tired today and its cold outside i just want to go to bed i was up late working on my website I WANT BED lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca...my DH is in charge of all things inside the house, lol...

Laura, are you at work today?


----------



## Icca19

How cold is it there?
Its 54 here


----------



## dachsundmom

High of 53 here today.


----------



## Icca19

I'm just waiting for the snow now, they said maybe satuurday!
Damn lake effect weather!


----------



## MrsStutler

:hugs::hugs: Hey everybody!:hugs::hugs: Hope I didn't miss too much

We finally got home last night after a rather interesting trip. Disneyland was fun but we had a few hiccups to the fun. The first was my husband's grandmother passed away on Monday:cry:. Roxas only has one great grandparent left now. She was such an awesome lady, I will really miss her.

Then I got to go visit one of the local hospitals during the trip:dohh: 
We were walking back to our hotel and my left foot caught somebodies stroller wheel and I fell flat on my front. I tried to break my fall with my hands but I had shopping bags in both hands so my elbows got really scraped up and I landed straight on the belly. I was freaking out to say the least. They sent for the on property nurse and she came to check my vitals and everything was ok but she said we needed to go to the hospital to check on the baby. They put the monitors on me at the hospital and of course as soon as they did that he started kicking, punching and rolling around like a mad man. They did an ultrasound and he is just fine. The placenta, my cervix and the waters all looked wonderful. He is actually measuring a week ahead too! The tech said he was about 1.2lbs at the time and more like 22 weeks and 5 days (this was Monday). She also double confirmed he is indeed a he as well :haha: I'm just happy he was ok, I've never been so afraid before in my life. I'm bruised and scraped but he's fine and that's all that matters to me!

So that's the wonderful adventure we got to go on. I'm so happy to be home and able to relax. We have an appointment with my OB here, I'm sure she will be thrilled to hear about my little fun tour of the hospital.


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Kayla! How scary for you! :hugs:

Please give your husband my condolences....:hugs:

Well, though not in a good way, you got the extra scan you wanted, lol. :flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Icca...my DH is in charge of all things inside the house, lol...
> 
> Laura, are you at work today?

Yes I just got home from work I have an hour or so to get some :sex: before people come round and guess what OH is sleeping on the sofa and he just woke up grumpy grrr you know what this means???????
LLL time :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey Girls!

How is everyone today? 

Brooke, I can see why you are confused! You had some very +opks, maybe your body failed to O and is gonna try again :shrug: 

Laura, go get some!! :haha: grease up and get that LLL on! 

Kayla, so sorry about your fall! I can't even imagine what that must feel like:hugs: I am so happy that you and your baby boy are both ok! Did you go to Disneyland in Anaheim? You live in Arizona? I live in CA :) Not too far from you! 

Hi Tracey! How are you feeling so far? :)

Icca, yuck! I hate cleaning bathrooms! We have 2 1/2 bathrooms and OH and I pretty much have our own bathrooms, unless we have guests over :haha: I make OH clean his own! I don't know how men can be so messy when it comes to the bathroom! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, any news on your OPKS?


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: Heather and kayla
Kayla :hugs: glad your both ok 
Heather Haveyou poas yet? Wheres all the eggs at???

Well the gussets came early lol but oh promised to wake me up when he comes to bed :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...are you wearing the leather for your guests? LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

I nearly did but I have to go out to the chippy lol


----------



## dachsundmom

WTH is a chippy? LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

Yes, I am officially peeing on sticks!! LOL, still negative:) I am actually quite relaxed and happy about it because my acupuncturist likes to see women 2 days before O, and my next appt is Mon or Tues depending on how opks look. She even told me she would come in on the weekend if it looked like I was gonna O sooner. But I doubt I will.. I am pretty positive I will get +opks around cd19-21 (Mon-Wed). I hate Oing late! 


My eggys are lazy and slow growers! :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

going out to the chippy?? Is that a bar?


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha omg you don't have chippy's ?????
It's.... Well... A take away (carry out) they do battered fish and chips (fry's) it's traditional English they are everywhere but the best ones are by the sea lol
Some are run by Chinese so they are Chinese chippy they also do Chinese food but the best are the English chippy's by the sea ...... But I'm not so we just whent to a Chinese chippy lol


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Yes, I am officially peeing on sticks!! LOL, still negative:) I am actually quite relaxed and happy about it because my acupuncturist likes to see women 2 days before O, and my next appt is Mon or Tues depending on how opks look. She even told me she would come in on the weekend if it looked like I was gonna O sooner. But I doubt I will.. I am pretty positive I will get +opks around cd19-21 (Mon-Wed). I hate Oing late!
> 
> 
> My eggys are lazy and slow growers! :haha:

I guess the upside to ovulating late is that you have time to prepare yourself and relax before your back in the TWW
I seem to be getting earlier every month I think I ov yesterday I have 1dpo symptoms so that means this cycle was cd9 last 2 were cd10 before that was cd11 and before that cd12 jeez at this rate I will be spending my life in the TWW what if my eggs arnt mature enough 
My consultant said my ovary was bleeding do you think that's why they are coming out so quick? :(


----------



## dachsundmom

This is the first I have ever heard of a chippy, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...you're on my schedule now...early OV sucks.


----------



## wanabeamama

It does suck but I guess so does waiting ...... Actually TTC sucks royal ass :( 
Well if I am 1dpo we only bd once that was Monday night :/ ah well at least I can relax now lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep...it all sucks.


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow we really have been abandoned by grace :(


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope she is ok....


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah me too :( she has been on bnb since her last post on here but that was a while ago too :( :cry: we need to manifest grace


----------



## dachsundmom

She's been online?


----------



## Icca19

I miss her too


----------



## prettynpink29

wanabeamama said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I am officially peeing on sticks!! LOL, still negative:) I am actually quite relaxed and happy about it because my acupuncturist likes to see women 2 days before O, and my next appt is Mon or Tues depending on how opks look. She even told me she would come in on the weekend if it looked like I was gonna O sooner. But I doubt I will.. I am pretty positive I will get +opks around cd19-21 (Mon-Wed). I hate Oing late!
> 
> 
> My eggys are lazy and slow growers! :haha:
> 
> I guess the upside to ovulating late is that you have time to prepare yourself and relax before your back in the TWW
> I seem to be getting earlier every month I think I ov yesterday I have 1dpo symptoms so that means this cycle was cd9 last 2 were cd10 before that was cd11 and before that cd12 jeez at this rate I will be spending my life in the TWW what if my eggs arnt mature enough
> My consultant said my ovary was bleeding do you think that's why they are coming out so quick? :(Click to expand...

First off :rofl: chippy :) never heard of one! Is that the name of the restaurant or just what u call a sea food place? Lol

Wow! U and Brooke O so early! I understand ur frustration though, seems like you are Oing almost directly after AF, that is crazy. I wouldn't think your eggy's would me mature enough that soon, but who knows. FS told me follicles get to a certain point, then they mature 1.5-2mm a day. So your follicles need to be 17mm minimum (but most drs like 20-22mm). Does that make since? I am not sure about the bleeding.. Have u had Ovarian drilling?


----------



## dachsundmom

I have been concerned about egg quality....


----------



## prettynpink29

are you :hugs: Is that why you were thinking about using an egg donor?

does what I said make since? I know that clomid and those kinds of meds are suppose to help grow and mature follicles.. But does the trigger do the same thing, or does it just help with releasing the egg?


----------



## wanabeamama

I had my egg maturity tested about 5months ago and she just said it was very mature but I o earlier now by 2 or3 days so I don't know,
Heather I have not had ovarian drilling just the cyst on the same ovary removed on feb,


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> She's been online?

The last time she posted on here was September 23 but her last activity was September 27th :cry: were did she go, I wonder if she has been on fb? If not maby she has no Internet


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok I am official grace stalker the last time she did anything on Facebook was october 8th lol 
Manifest grace manifest grace manifest grace


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/a8042874-1.jpg


Had a temp drop again...:cry:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
Maybe your building up two little ready to go eggys!

When my SIL got prego with the twins she had multiple surges


----------



## dachsundmom

No twins....just want one decent egg, lol.


----------



## Icca19

Me too. She always says how cool it would be if I got prego with two (from the soy or any other drugs) but I just want one healthy little bean. 
I see all the stress with twins (prego or not) 
Lol id be perfectly happy with just one! Id like 2 more but not together
Although....Halloween with twins woould be awesome!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/a8042874-1.jpg
> 
> 
> Had a temp drop again...:cry:

Oh no :hugs: :hugs: at least you can get some sex in
Stupid oh didn't wake me up last night and I'm 99% sure I ovulated already my pee was really dark and cloudy fmu and I did an opk it was neg :( so we only had sex ONCE so pissed off at his lack of input this cycle :( ah well no TWW for me this month :(


----------



## harri

Hey everyone! Hope you're all OK! 
Laura :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Kayla - glad your both OK :hugs: I bet it was terrifying! Sorry about DH's grandmother :hugs: 

Mmm I had a chippy last night :) yummy!!! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Laura! :hugs::hugs:

What does OH say when you ask him about his lack of enthusiasm?


----------



## Icca19

It only takes one time Laura!


----------



## Icca19

So i thought I could make it through this cycle without having to run to the store for tampons but I guess not. Figured I'm going to get my OPKs and maybe a few HPTs too this way I don't nt have to worry about getting them later on....the cashier is going to think im crazy lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow OH just rang me at work and we had the deepest convo about the whole ttc I told him I'm worried it's not important to him and he wait it is but I am more important I told him he's not doing anything to help and not even done his SA and explained everything I have to go through so he has said he is really sorry and wants to do what ever it takes :)
Do you think my egg will be good still tonight I won't be home till 9pm I think egg came last night


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...what's your CM right now?


----------



## Icca19

I just got the deal of a life time!
20count Clear Blue Digital Ovulations tests for $8.50
AND a box of the regular Clear Blue Ovulation tests (with a free digital HPT) for $8.50
That's under $20 for all that. Oh how I love Target! :rofl: I can't wait til O time!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura...what's your CM right now?

I will go check ( bet your glad you know what I'm about to do lol)


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca...did you have a coupon?


----------



## wanabeamama

It's kinda mixed watery creamy with sticky clumps :(


----------



## dachsundmom

If you still have some watery CM, I say go for it...use the Conceive + and hopefully, this will do it!


----------



## Icca19

So I couldn't resis and did a CB OPK, it was neg (of course af is still here lol) 
But why do I still have a second line?? What's up with that?


----------



## Icca19

Laura have you ever used preseed?


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> Laura have you ever used preseed?

No I heard it was too messy and you can lose some sensation I will use the conceive pluss though :)

Question I'm confused does the egg last 12 or 24 hrs???


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> So I couldn't resis and did a CB OPK, it was neg (of course af is still here lol)
> But why do I still have a second line?? What's up with that?

Most people always have a second line and how dark it is doesn't mean anything unless it's positive lol


----------



## Icca19

Do you buy that online? 
Iv heard that you don't NEED EWCM but it helps. I never get EWCM so I want to try something

Its up to 24 hrs at the most that it can survive
Hopefully you have some of his little men just sitting there waitng for your eggy!! And you don't have to worry about the whole 24hr thing


----------



## Icca19

Oh ok
I'm hoping thhat this digital test will help me so there's no more guessing
I'm sick of the "guess the shade of the line" game lol


----------



## dachsundmom

12-24 hours, is what my doc says on the egg...


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca I buy it from amazon they might sell it on eBay but I would defiantly recommend it it feels very natural 

Ok so 12-24hrs well I guess it won't do any harm if we just go for it anyway lol if anything it will be make-up sex lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Here you go icca https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_box_?k=Conceive+plus


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, nothing wrong with sex for the hell of it, lol.


Icca, I think preseed is the root of all evil...very messy. If you use it, don't do the full amount, 1/4 of the recommended dosage is more than enough.


----------



## Icca19

Lol ok ill try to remember 
Ill check it out that site, thanks


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi Girls,

I am exhausted! Long day and been having twinges all the day on my right side and kept running to the bathroom thinking I was bleeding but nope.. Just tons of CM! :haha:

how is everyone today?

Laura, not that you asked my opinion :haha: but my Drs say eggy can live from 24-48 hours :shrug:


----------



## MrsStutler

We had our little anatomy scan today :thumbup: Baby is doing great, he was moving all over but the doctor was able to get all her measurements and triple confirm that he is still a boy hehe Doctor said everything was looking great and I'm measuring just fine, even with him a week ahead. Here are some pictures from today.
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2









Scan Picture2.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 2









Scan Picture1.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## waiting2c

Cool pics there Mrs S!! I love the one of the little foot. so cute! Glad to hear you are both okay after your fall too!

Hey Laura, Heather, Brooke, Harri! I hope everyone is well  Lots of DTD going on at the moment? Im off on holiday tomorrow so wont be on here for a bit. Hope you all get your eggys preggy!!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/167993ec-1.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke that looks like your strongest positive yet let's hope this is it :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I had EWCM with the other positive tests...not so much now.

I had OV pains before, not so much now...

Cannot figure this cycle out, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

I think it's time to stop trying to figure it out have sex lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I have had enough sex...one more time tonight, lol


----------



## Icca19

Id say that's your best one yet Dmom!


----------



## prettynpink29

Good Morning Girls! 

Brooke, that opk looks + to me too! I bet this cycle is driving you crazy!

Tracey, have fun on your holiday! Is that's what we refer to here in the states as a vacation!:haha:

Mrs S your pics are beautiful! Love the "its a boy" one! No guessing or what if there:thumbup:

Laura, I can't open your O chart, how are your temps looking? 

Icca are you doing anything different this cycle? 


Today my cbfm went to high and I woke up with watery CM:) I think my body is rite on track for a nice late cd20-21 O. I had a fluke temp this morning! Stupid bbt! I took my temp and it beeped quicker than normal and was 98.04! I knew that wasn't rite since I haven't even gotten a +opk yet so I popped it in again and this time it took its sweet time and peeped at 97.79.. That is more like it, I am using that temp! O well, no since stressing about it!
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


FML...that's all I have to say about this cycle.:haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: and :hugs: 

by my cbfm sticks, how many more days you think I got till O?


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather....3 or 4 more days.


----------



## prettynpink29

that's what I was thinking too:) So cd19-20 ish... So I am having a hard time figuring this out.. If acupuncturist wants to see me 2 days before O... When should I make the appt? Wait do you think I have 3 to 4 more days till O or till +opk?


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather I havnt took one temp this cycle I'm having a very relaxed cycle especially since we only bd once in my fertile time lol but after last cycle I need to rest my emotions :)
Yet looks like your eggy is on it's way :happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL that would make since why I couldn't see your O cart:) I forgot you weren't temping! Do you know for sure you Od then?

yes, my eggy seems to be on its way! Will see what the next couple of days bring.


----------



## dachsundmom

Until OV...so make the appt in two days time.


----------



## wanabeamama

I took my temp thismorning and it was 36.70 a very typical 3dpo temp for me.


----------



## dachsundmom

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Icca19

Wow! Now THAT'S a + OPK!!


----------



## wanabeamama

OMFG Brooke this is gona be one HUGE egg and your going to give birth to an ostrich lol
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

This is just ridiculous, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

It is very ridiculous but.......... It seems that it's a good luck omen if your egg doesn't come out firs time lol


----------



## Icca19

Are you having any O symptoms at all to go along with that OPK?


----------



## dachsundmom

Not a damned OV symptom, since I had the first positive OPK.:wacko:

I am telling you girls, this cycle is a dud.:growlmad:


----------



## Icca19

Idk about that Dmom.....I'm still holding tight to that twin theory lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Ha that's what Tracey said lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I only want one, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I only want one, lol

Can I have the other one????


----------



## prettynpink29

WOW Brooke! That is the most positive opk I have ever seen!!! Are you still bding? 


I now know that O is getting closer for me:) My estrogen has decreased! I phone acupuncturist and she is gonna meet me 2maro morning:thumbup::happydance: I am so excited for this relaxed cycle with soy and no horrible side effects from stupid ass clomid!!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2









pic2.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey Heather :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: there's some eggys poppin this weekend! Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

1 egg...I had one egg...:haha:

I think I am covered on the BD.:shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> 1 egg...I had one egg...:haha:
> 
> I think I am covered on the BD.:shrug:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 1 egg :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Just took this one...test isn't even dry yet...and the surge continues.:cry:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Girls:) 

YAY!! Lots of eggys popping out this weekend:happydance: 

Brooke, do you think the meds you took have something to do with your long surge? How long has it been now, about a week?


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, you got plenty of bding in by the looks of your chart:) Are you going to continue, just in case you haven't Od yet?


----------



## dachsundmom

I guess we have to keep up the BD.


----------



## Icca19

OH WOW! Look at that! That's some test! Lol :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

yea, that's what I was thinking. At least if you keep up the bding, you wont have any "what ifs" at the end of your cycle.. I have had a couple cycles where I thought "what if" I would have bd certain days, would that have made a difference LOL If you know what I mean :) Hope your surge ends soon! Looks like we will be in the 2ww together though:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I was thinking "what if...." We had sex more than once" lol lol wow this cycle was a total wash out :rofl: 

Brooke your eggy is gona come out I promise :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

got my smiley face tonight!!! :happydance: 

and EWCM + sore nipples :happydance: 

can't help but think acupuncture brought forward my O!!! :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Got his and a temp rise, lol


----------



## Grumblebea

That's one FAT egg!


----------



## dachsundmom

I am very concerned that I won't OV.:shrug:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: oh my goodness, that's going to be some egg! Lol 

What did you take this month Dmom?


----------



## dachsundmom

Tamoxifen.


----------



## Grumblebea

You don't think u Oed yesterday?


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope I did...I just cannot figure out the rest of the positive OPKs...this has been going on since CD6, lol.


----------



## Grumblebea

I know... I've been stalking um I mean watching lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

How are you doing?


----------



## Grumblebea

Ugh! Life is hectic at best! I live vicariously through y'all. Lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Girls! 

I got very +opks, cbfm and cbd today :happydance: I think 2maro will be O day! It would be so exciting to say we concieved are little bun on Halloween:haha: LOL Just happy I am Oing earlier:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







pic2.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 1









pic1.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 1









pic3.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Brooke! 

I went to acupuncture appt this morning too:) So I am feeling very relaxed about these next couple of days:) 

OH and I bd yesterday morning, then going to tonight and tomorrow.. I hope we catch our soy eggy! And I decided not to tell OH about the +opks:) He thinks I should be getting my surge middle of the week and I feel like keeping the pressure off of him for now..


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: yey Pink! 
That's a good idea not telling DH

Iv tried to cut back the TTC talk with DH lately, were trying to "take it easy this cycle" lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Icca:) I have been quite excited today! All smiles! 

and trying not to be bummed about our endo FS appt though:( Sucks that it got canceled. Now we have to wait till middle of November to go, which means next cycle will be all natural also!


----------



## Icca19

Maybe you'll have your BFP by then!


----------



## dachsundmom




----------



## wanabeamama

Yey Brooke looks like o to me woooo :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am sure that I have OV, I just can't figure out why I am still getting lines that dark?

Anyway, who the hell cares...I have a doc appt tomorrow morning and I'll let him sort the shit out...:haha:

Please tell me about what's new in Lauraland!:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: your in the tww now.....right? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I am 2DPO now, lol.

Icca, are you on soy again?


----------



## Icca19

Nope not this cycle (I might do every other cycle on SOY) but I'm not sure yet. Hopefully I won't have to !

Idk the soy cycle messed me up I think. For the last 3 days my boobs (well nipples) have been sore and kinda leaking after the shower. ZaND last night I sore I had ovary pain ???? What up with that
I did an OPK yesterday morning (just incase) and it was def - 
I just don't understand why I feel like this at this point in my cycle
I think I'm going to have an earlier O than normal this cycle. 
Also my temps are on the higher side too


----------



## dachsundmom

Sounds like the soy might have been too much estrogen for you.


----------



## wanabeamama

Well at least it's not positive :happydance:

There's nothing going on in lauraland at all just want this cycle to hurry up and go so I can get going again lol stupid lack of :sex:


----------



## Icca19

I think so too
That's just my luck


----------



## MrsStutler

Hi everybody! Lookin good in the 2ww Dmom:thumbup:

The little munchkin was having a very active day yesterday and I finally got a quick video of my belly jumping around from him kicking. He does a really good one about 30 seconds in, here's the link: https://youtu.be/HNIEXOSzicM 
DH got to really feel him a lot last night too which was fantastic, he just kept saying how awesome it was, but I think our voices might have soothed him and put him to sleep since he stopped kicking when we were talking. I'm going to be painting my belly for Halloween tonight so I'll have to put up some good pictures later

Hugs to everybody!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

just wanted to say :happydance: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 76.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## prettynpink29

How is everyone today? Anyone doing anything fun for Halloween?:)

Brooke, ur temp looks beautiful!!! Nice rise:) 


I peed on an opk this morning and it was negative! :happydance: will take another one this evening just in case, but I am pretty sure I had a 1 day surge!! Which is amazing in itself LOL I have tons of EWCM, nipples so sore, twinges and cramping :happydance: I am praying for a temp rise 2maro morning!


----------



## Icca19

Hello ladies! How is everyone on this all hallows eve?? 
Dominic and I had a blast trick or tresting! He's passed out already lol 

Hope everyone is having an awesome night!


----------



## MrsStutler

Happy Halloween everybody!:hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope you get lots of treats!
 



Attached Files:







102_2302.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG Kayla! How cute! I love the Monsters, Inc. theme! :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Haha Mrs.S that's so adorable!


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke :happydance: yey you got your crosshairs wooohooo


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep...time to wait.:coffee:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, how are you today?


----------



## wanabeamama

https://https://www.commentsyard.com/graphics/hello/hello121.jpg

hey brooke im good thanks just waiting for my af another week to go lol how are you doing?


----------



## dachsundmom

Love the pic! :happydance:

Saw my doc today and he thinks I had more than one OV...more like 3...stupid meds....I could have killed that man this morning.:haha:

DH has another SA tomorrow.


----------



## wanabeamama

omg 3 eggs????? surely at least one of them has to stick? im soooo excited for you :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am not getting my hopes up for anything.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: well the stats lie on you brooke im useless this cycle :rofl:


----------



## Icca19

And the twin theory is happening! :rofl: 

What medas are you on again?
I need to get me some lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Tamoxifen, lol....it's dirt cheap too....$9.00 without billing my insurance at Walmart.


----------



## Icca19

Wow! That is an awseome deal! 
Got to love walmart lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey Girls! I hope everyone had a wonderful Halloween!:) 

I think I am gonna be in the 2ww with Brooke!:) Got a temp rise this morning! Pretty sure I Od yesterday evening on the ride side, I had some pretty strong pains for a good 2 hours. We bd 4 days in a row! I really want a SOY baby!!! :happydance: 

Brooke you Od 3 times! WOW!! Weird question.... Could that mean.. Lets say if you concieved with 2 of those eggys, that 1 would implant sooner than the other one? Just curious.


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, I was wondering the same thing...but have no idea, lol.


:happydance::happydance::happydance: for OV!


----------



## prettynpink29

:haha: well it will be interesting to find out:) I wonder if on an u/s one would measure behind the other one, even though they would both be on track from when they implanted.. You know what I mean?


----------



## Icca19

Yes its def possible for them to implant at different times
My SILs twins are about a week apart from each other. When they mesure the sacks they came up at about a 5 day difference


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, Icca...really...:haha:

So look at my chart and tell me when I can POAS.:haha:


----------



## Icca19

Well....she got her first surge on a Monday and tested 10 days later (on a Thursday)
She was only like 10dpo but there was a super darker than normal line at 10dpo ....that's when she figured something wasnt right lol now we know why


----------



## dachsundmom

Ummm, yeah...no twins for me, lol.

I just want one!


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, you might want to try and get use to the chance of twins! :haha: you never know:) 

when do you want to test? Are you going to keep temping? 

I haven't even thought about testing LOL. I want a confirmed O first :haha:


----------



## Icca19

So will you be testing sometime soon? 
Like say 6 dpo lol

Yeah one is enough! Lol what would you do with 3? :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe I will test around 8DPO...lol


----------



## prettynpink29

So question............

Dr confused me, and I just realized this! 

He had said, get blood progesterone test 5 days after +opks.. But then he said 5dpo as I was leaving.... Well, 5 days after 1st +opk would technically be thursday... But 5dpo would be Sat.. :shrug: The order paperwork says cd 17.. Not sure why either.. That is obviously wrong


----------



## dachsundmom

He wants to do progesterone when? I've only had it done 7DPO.


----------



## Icca19

Me too (at 7dpo)


----------



## prettynpink29

I am not sure now! LOL I was just reviewing my notes from my appt and I have 2 things written down...

1st one say 5 days after 1st +opk

2nd one says 5dpo

my blood order sheet says cd17, but standing order for 3 months...


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, you should call and clarify that one...I cannot see how either of those dates are correct...unless he's not looking for OV, but something else.

Or, maybe he can tell by the progest levels if you have over stimmed or not?


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Brooke, I will call first thing in the morning.... I am quite confused now LOL I know he is checking to confirm O because he thinks I don't O on my own, and I feel that my body is some what sorting things out and can O on its own! LOL I think it was more of an, "I am going to order this blood test to prove you wrong type of thing!" :haha: 

The place that I have to go to get my bloods drawn is closed on weekends, so I have to wait till Monday anyways LOL I will be 7dpo Monday. I will still call, but guess it doesn't matter anyways.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes I've had mine done 7dpo too lol but :happydance: for O :)


----------



## wanabeamama

So anyone testing on 11/11/11 ?


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura, I will be 11dpo on 11/11/11 :haha: lol! Maybe that will be my lucky day:) I wish!


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke lol! Wouldn't that be awesome:) 

Laura you have been waiting for 11/11/11 rite ?? I just don't remember why lol was there something special about that day to you?


----------



## dachsundmom

That would be perfect!


----------



## prettynpink29

Well a girl can dream, rite?? :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Af is due on 11.11.11 lol but we only bd once so I guess it's not going to be a lucky day after all lol 
Heather are you going to test at 11.11 am on 11.11.11? Ha that would be awesome :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, that one time could be THE time! LOL


----------



## Grumblebea

Dang Brooke, your temp really shot up today. Much higher than your usual after O temps! FX (for your singlete lol).


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumble, I try not to get too excited about the chart anymore, Laura had a perfect triphasic one and well.....:cry:

But, thank you...maybe this one will be different, lol.:wacko:


----------



## Grumblebea

I know what you are saying, being a realist but optimism is a good thing. Gotta have hope.


----------



## Grumblebea

Oh btw... I know most of your names now. Hi I'm Nicole lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, that one time could be THE time! LOL

haha i cant see it to be honest unless its a miracle lol


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: Nicole :hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, Nicole...even if you are out of the TTC game, you know you can still come on here and vent about your life...:hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

My life sucks right now but I'm working on it... All I can do. Hi LLL. Oh btw LLL when I got pregnant with my 2 1/2 year old, we had sex ONE time! Tried for another and BD like crazy and couldn't get a sticky bean. So it really only takes one good strong swimmer.


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow that's crazy I wish I was that lucky lol
LLL hehehe


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole...:hugs:

I am sorry that things haven't gotten any easier.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: Nicole you can spill your worries on here :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

i just had an amazon trip :happydance: i got a new rapid bbt thermometer, some onestep ov tests and 5 20miu pg tests lol im very prepared for next cycle i will grab the bull by the horns lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke when are you going to test??


----------



## Icca19

Yes yes, when. Are you going to test?! (No pressure) lol

Wow Wannabe your all prepaired and ready to go! 
I know what you mean about getting a hold of that bull! :rofl: iv been waiting to use all this stuff I got this cycle for what seems like forever lol

Grumblebea :hugs: hope things get easier for you soon :hugs: 

So....still no sign from Grace lately? :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

I know were is she???? She could be pregnant and we won't even know lol maby if we get any more bfp's we might have to start a new thread??


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca when are you going to start opk's?


----------



## dachsundmom

If you guys want to start a new thread, we could...I am beginning to think Grace left us for good....I really hope she is ok.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I think she did too :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

I hate to start a new thread, but on the other hand, we can't edit this one at all...up to you guys...I am good either way.

Oh, where in the hell is Harri?


----------



## Icca19

I started today! Lol I know is early by I think I'm going to O early (well earlier) 
But if for some weird reason my body decides to O on like CD14-15 I don't want to miss it 
I just figured out that I get to test (HPT) the week of our anniversary! :happydance: that would be awesome if I got my BFP for our anniversary and right before Christmas!

Aww I hope she didn't leave us :-(
Does anyone talk to her on facebook? 
Maybe she's just "taking it easy" lol 

Well where ever you girls decide to go ill follow  I don't want to loose you all too :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, the only thing is...if we start all over, we might get hit with a bunch of symptom spotters.:growlmad:


----------



## prettynpink29

Good Morning Girls! 

I know that I wasn't one of the original girls on this thread, but I hope you will let me be one of the original girls on the new thread!:) I feel like I need to ask, can I come with you all? :) 

I haven't entered my temp yet, but it went again this morning 98.48 :happydance:

Laura, ur af is due on 11/11/11! I hope she stays away for you :hugs: 

Brooke nice high temps! :) 

Icca did you decide on preseed vs conceive plus? 

Grumblebea :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Duh, Heather...of course you would go wherever we go! :haha:

We actually started over in TWW and it got way out of hand...fast. We were all SSing fools at the time.:wacko:

Yay for the high temps! I hope you don't get one of the lying charts; I am not sure if I am going to temp the rest of the cycle or not. My doc actually told me to stop bc I could probably tell physically when I OV and it would be one thing left to worry about. :shrug:


----------



## Icca19

Oh boy I never thought of that 
:rofl: we can title the new thread....no symptom spotters allowed. Lol

:happydance: yey for high temps. 
I hate to put it out there but I too have had the triphasic charts and they turned out to be duds :-( 
But ya never know! Our bodies do some weird things sometimes. What was up with me throwing up last cycle?! That was out of the blue. Lol sometimes I think all the charts and symptoms are a buch of cramp! (Lol sorry for the rant) 

I think I'm just going to drink LOTS of water! And see if that helps with CM 
Maybe evening primsose oil.....any of you girls try it?


----------



## dachsundmom

I would not go near the EPO at all...it has a tendency to make your FP and LP longer...you don't need either of those things...women usually try that one to OV later....


----------



## wanabeamama

Can we set one up in a different section??? Were there are no symptom spotters lol 


Brooke I wish I could go back and read our ss crazy thread lol that would be funny to read lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, IDK if I would be ashamed of myself for getting excited over AF symptoms or sad bc we are still here, lol. :wacko:


----------



## Icca19

Ok I think Ill just stick to the H2o lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Brooke! :) and after having beautiful charts with nice high temps the last couple cycles, I learned the hard way! After O temping don't mean shit! :rofl: I just get excited to 'confirm' O. Endo FS asked me to temp this whole cycle so he can see what an all natural cycle looks like for me... He wants to see exactly when a temp drop and AF correlate. :shrug: 

Symptoms spotters!!! I admit i use to be a symptoms spotter, but I am glad that I don't anymore! Now I look back in the 2ww section sometimes and read these long huge posts about all these symptoms starting from 1dpo and I can't help but laugh! I feel bad for laughing, but I really wish I could slap some since into some of those girls! :haha:


----------



## Icca19

:rofl: so true


----------



## prettynpink29

I am sure we all still have our moments of SSing:blush: 

But at least we don't say them out loud :haha: :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

I only ss if it's something new but I only document it so next time I can say yup got that before lol
But yeah I find it funny too " the smell of coffee made me feel sick I think I'm pregnant"lol
Or I've had a headache all day I think it's a sighn lol


----------



## dachsundmom

The thing is girls, we are all very realistic, so we can say our sypmtoms out loud bc deep down inside we know we are all full of shit.:haha:

My favorite one was..." I have been coughing, if I am pregnant, will it fall out.":wacko:


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

you read that on here Brooke?


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: :rofl: 
OMG I FOUND IT https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/616158-cd2-here-we-go-again-7.html


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> OMG I FOUND IT https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/616158-cd2-here-we-go-again-7.html

OMFG!!! It's our thread! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> you read that on here Brooke?

:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

awww it made me feel a little sad :( most of the girls on that thread are like 20 weeks pg :(
but wow happy 7th anaversary :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Off topic... LOL but this made me laugh Brooke! I remember when you posted a pic of your puppy! He chewed up news paper everywhere and the pic with your :growlmad: face made me laugh so hard :rofl: Looks like he has been a trouble maker for awhile! LOL

"Ladies, not that this has anything to do with our TWW, but would anyone like a weenie dog? LOL. I have a doxie puppy (so it's kinda a baby) that I will gladly ship free of charge to anywhere in the world- if you would like to add to your life's frustrations, boy do I have a solution for you! lol

His selling points are that he's really, really cute. And amazingly, he has this radar and can tell what items in your house have any value, and luckily, he will only eat those specific items! Hell, at least with a kid you can trap them in a playpen, lol."

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

wow i just had to post here to say well 7 month on and still in the tww lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> awww it made me feel a little sad :( most of the girls on that thread are like 20 weeks pg :(
> but wow happy 7th anaversary :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow...it has been awhile!

And yes Heather, the dog has been a phucker since day 1, lol.


----------



## prettynpink29

aww :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Off topic... LOL but this made me laugh Brooke! I remember when you posted a pic of your puppy! He chewed up news paper everywhere and the pic with your :growlmad: face made me laugh so hard :rofl: Looks like he has been a trouble maker for awhile! LOL
> 
> "Ladies, not that this has anything to do with our TWW, but would anyone like a weenie dog? LOL. I have a doxie puppy (so it's kinda a baby) that I will gladly ship free of charge to anywhere in the world- if you would like to add to your life's frustrations, boy do I have a solution for you! lol
> 
> His selling points are that he's really, really cute. And amazingly, he has this radar and can tell what items in your house have any value, and luckily, he will only eat those specific items! Hell, at least with a kid you can trap them in a playpen, lol."
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> Wow...it has been awhile!
> 
> And yes Heather, the dog has been a phucker since day 1, lol.



But you still LOVE him!!:flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

hey im going to see britney spears on sunday lol


----------



## prettynpink29

you are!! how fun! who are you going with?


----------



## dachsundmom

I have a deep love for Britney and cried my eyes out when she shaved her head. :blush::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

im going with some girl friends should be fun lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey girls it's chippy night yey lol I'm having sausage chips and gravy I will take a pic to show you lol


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I have a deep love for Britney and cried my eyes out when she shaved her head. :blush::haha:

Me too it was so sad to watch when she got strapped to a bed and taken away in an ambulance :(


----------



## dachsundmom

My DD thought it was very sad that I got so worked up about Britney's meltdown.:blush:

I still can't get enough of hearing "Hit Me Baby One More Time.":haha:

Please tell me you aren't eating deep fried sausage?:nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

Errrrrrrrrrrrrr yeah :blush: mmm but today is naughty day we have a house full every Wednesday but as I get home late from work we get take out lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Yum
 



Attached Files:







3e723ee4.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

Must be a Brit thing.:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Holy crap...it has gravy covering the entire thing, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Yup mmmmm and lots of salt n vinegar hehe yeah it is a Brit thing lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey Brooke were only 4hrs time difference now :happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

WOW!! OH would LOVE that, but I am a vegetarian!:haha: but I don't get the chips thing? aren't those french fries?


----------



## prettynpink29

and dinner! lol what time is it there Laura? 

what time is it where you live too Brooke?

it is 2:30pm here :)


----------



## dachsundmom

It's going on six here...Laura, we set our clocks back this weekend, so we will be five hours apart again and you will be eight hours ahead of Heather.


----------



## prettynpink29

so.............

i have been thinking more about the 11/11/11 thing:)

I am thinking I should test for these reasons...

I will be 11dpo
OH and I met on the 11th
OH's birthday day is the 11th (and all together we have 5 other family members with birthdays on the 11th, not in November, but still :) )
We adopted our fur baby on the 11th (OH's bday)
I can test at 11:11am

I didn't realize the number 11 is kind of lucky for us till now!
:haha: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather here French fries are thin and crispy but those are thick and soft lol
Brooke I didn't realise you change the clocks there too wow you learn something new every day lol

OMG Heather do not poas till 11:11 on 11.11.11 when you are 11dpo lol


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:! Here those would be called steak fries! :haha:

Guess I will be testing on 11/11/11! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

They also call potato chips, crisps, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Hehe ok stop picking on the Brit lol I have no back up :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Hehe ok stop picking on the Brit lol I have no back up :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well, I am chuffed to tell you that I can't wait for you to be up the duff!

Did I get that right?


----------



## Icca19

Lol my kittens name is Potato and we call him so many different things...sweet potato, baked potato, mashed potato, chip, hasbrown, home fry :rofl: the list goes on and on
not to mention the differnent ways you can pronouce potato! 
I was against it at first (the kids LOVED it) and it just grew on me lol DH loved it too so I was out voted.

Tonight was taco night, I say was because we already ate and Dominics in the shower getting ready for bed, its 7:00pm here. 

Oh yes Heather you def should hold off until 11-11-11, that's too funny you'll be 11DPO and are you going to test at 11:11 too??
How many girls can do that? You should start a thread and see! Lol


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Hehe ok stop picking on the Brit lol I have no back up :(
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well, I am chuffed to tell you that I can't wait for you to be up the duff!
> 
> Did I get that right?Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke how are you finding this cycle without me stressing and ss I bet it's making things a little easier? Lol I am ss but ss things that make you not pg like the fact my boobs have gone so deflated right now :( were did they go lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Brooke how are you finding this cycle without me stressing and ss I bet it's making things a little easier? Lol I am ss but ss things that make you not pg like the fact my boobs have gone so deflated right now :( were did they go lol

Truthfully, I have gotten so used to you girls, that I don't take any of it as stress or SSing...it's weird, I am totally ok when you guys do it.

Guess we're family! :haha::hugs:

No signs are supposed to be good signs.:thumbup:


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: :rofl: hilarious!! and what does this mean? "I am chuffed to tell you that I can't wait for you to be up the duff.." :haha:

Icca, yes I might as well wait and test at 11:11am, then again at 11:11pm (in case the first one is negative!) why not:) :haha: Something to look forward too! probably gonna be a big fat bfn!


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, it means I can't wait for her to be pregnant...chuffed is happy!:haha:


----------



## Icca19

Lol idk but beware of the symptom spotters if you go into the 2ww forum. 
I wonder what the out come would be? I bet there's just a few that care able to be 11dpo on 11/11
Let us know how it goes if you do....lol I might stalk the thread lol

Chuffed should be an option in the currently feeling: ....in our info :rofl:
Id make it my status


----------



## Icca19

Opps lol I can't type today....I ment: are going to be able to say theyre 11dpo on 11/11


----------



## dachsundmom

Hell, I'll join the 11/11 thread just so I can SS and secretly make fun of people.:blush:


----------



## Icca19

:rofl:


----------



## prettynpink29

:cry:


----------



## prettynpink29

:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Been there and done that! You have a follower! LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca...you said you would follow us wherever...get to the girl's thread, lol.


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, start with 'my boobs hurt' LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: my nipples really do hurt!


----------



## Icca19

Alrighty I'm in!
Lol changed my siggy too, almost forgot!

Seriously I think I might O on 11/11/11, that would be cool. That would make me 11DPO on our anniversary on the 22nd....weird lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Icca how exciting Icca!! :)


----------



## Grumblebea

Hehe I'm gonna peek at it. May even play along.


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole, you must come out a play!


----------



## prettynpink29

Getting ready for work, but will respond when I get home! :)


----------



## Icca19

:rofl: :rofl: yeah it did! Lol that's so funny how boobs hurting can cause such a excitement!


----------



## dachsundmom

:holly::holly::holly:


----------



## Icca19

Lol I just read through the tread. My gosh there's alot of symptom spotting over there


----------



## wanabeamama

How is everyone today??? I just had a major burst of rage at work I have 2 very lazy members of staff and while the rest of us have been working hard they were sat doing nothing in a dirty staff room so when I came to have dinner everywhere was such a mess I blew and after asking 3times for the place to be cleaned they would move like one thing instead of doing a proper job I ended up doing it myself I hate lazy people


----------



## Icca19

I'm a neat freak myself lol so I always end up doing all the work

:hugs: What all did you end up having to do? Those girls do realize that when your prego they're going to have to step it up! You can't be cleaning up after them....prego or not lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, do you pay them or is it chair rental?


----------



## wanabeamama

I pay them all, I swear they don't get it when I say it needs to be clean you can't just slap a mop around on the floor leave it wet and still dirty and then go back to read a magazine


----------



## Grumblebea

Ok so I just posted in new tww thread. Hope I didn't lay it on too thick. Lol. Let me just say, if I got a bfp on 11-11 it would truly be a miracle!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I saw that! LOL


----------



## Icca19

Me too, glad you joined us!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls, our fun thread might drive me to drink...seriously, frustrated after trying for 2 cycles?


----------



## wanabeamama

:)


----------



## dachsundmom

:wacko::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow looks like lots will be testing on 11.11.11


----------



## dachsundmom

We are not meant to be on the TWW forum, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

I got x-hairs!!! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

:(


----------



## Icca19

Lol it is crazy over there!
I peeked at it a little bit ago, I couldn't resist :blush: 
So glad I'm not in the 2ww yet cuz then id be too tempted to symptom spot! 

:happydance: yey for crosshairs!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> We are not meant to be on the TWW forum, lol

Hehe I know I was looking for heathers thread and came across it lol I hate TWW section it's the same old posts different people lol 



Yey Heather you got your Xhairs :happydance: yey


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't go back there, lol....it's painful.


----------



## wanabeamama

Me neither lol maby it's a sighn :rofl: 
Hey Brooke did you notice I have took my temp the last few days lol ooops


----------



## prettynpink29

All I do is get my hopes up then they come crashing down:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Me neither lol maby it's a sighn :rofl:
> Hey Brooke did you notice I have took my temp the last few days lol ooops

No, I stopped looking for a chart bc you're a tease...:haha:

The temps look great, but...well, you know.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

yeah my temps mean nothing lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I know one of the women who joined that thread from 35+, she's a good person and has had a very tough time of it...

Maybe all of them SS bc they don't have a regular group like we do?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> OMG haha I'm sorry I couldn't help myself I had to go check the thread and someone thinks she's prego cos she drooled on herself :rofl: :rofl:

I know,lol....twice in one day! :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Me neither lol maby it's a sighn :rofl:
> Hey Brooke did you notice I have took my temp the last few days lol ooops
> 
> No, I stopped looking for a chart bc you're a tease...:haha:
> 
> The temps look great, but...well, you know.:hugs:Click to expand...

Hehe I'm a naughty LLL


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: they could use that thread maby in 7months the might realise that ss in not good :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> :hugs: they could use that thread maby in 7months the might realise that ss in not good :(

Please, it didn't take us 7 months to realize we were dumbasses! :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I know one of the women who joined that thread from 35+, she's a good person and has had a very tough time of it...
> 
> Maybe all of them SS bc they don't have a regular group like we do?

Yes, very well could be true! It doesn't upset me that other girls SS like crazy on here, I just prefer to not so it myself because it gets my hopes up. And after 8 months of ttc, the last thing I need is to get my hopes up ever month! That would be torture for me personally!

:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha true I think it's was about 3 really lol at the most :) 

My tummy has really bloated up like a ball today, I had dairy and I havnt for a long time but I just needed chocolate I missed it :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, let's see...my boobs don't hurt, I am not drooling, and I haven't cried yet...am I out? :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I know one of the women who joined that thread from 35+, she's a good person and has had a very tough time of it...
> 
> Maybe all of them SS bc they don't have a regular group like we do?
> 
> Yes, very well could be true! It doesn't upset me that other girls SS like crazy on here, I just prefer to not so it myself because it gets my hopes up. And after 8 months of ttc, the last thing I need is to get my hopes up ever month! That would be torture!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: that's why we have eachother :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

beautiful day outside!!! :)


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Well, let's see...my boobs don't hurt, I am not drooling, and I haven't cried yet...am I out? :haha:

Errrrrrm sounds like it


----------



## dachsundmom

Great...now I have to hope I need a spit cup? My DH begs me NOT to spit.:haha:

And since he's never that lucky, it's a non-issue.:blush:


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Yup sorry Brooke no sore boobies no little babies hehe


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm so confused I just got my new bbt thermometer and just tested it out and it just read 36.2 and when I used my other one straight after it said 36.72 so what the he'll is the new one reading???


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I have a BBT collection and none of them ever read the same thing as each other...I picked the one I liked the best and stuck with it.

Do the water test...put both in the same glass of fairly warm water and see what you got.


----------



## Icca19

Haha :rofl: you girls crack me up
I was in total disbelief when I read that! Lol really? That can not be a symptom. 
Now iv heard it all, my gosh. I thought the weirdest thing I got when I was prego was a nose bleed lol


----------



## Icca19

I have a BBT collection too


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> I have a BBT collection too

Oh thank God, bc my DH thinks I am a nutjob.:haha:


----------



## Icca19

:rofl: mine too

Esp when I burst out laughing when I read a thread about using real eggs egg white for improving fertility lol 
He thinks were all crazy and drew the line at egg whites :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> :rofl: mine too
> 
> Esp when I burst out laughing when I read a thread about using real eggs egg white for improving fertility lol
> He thinks were all crazy and drew the line at egg whites :rofl:

:nope:Not the egg whites...seriously, who wants to make meringue in their cooter?:haha:


----------



## Icca19

Lol right, that's so yucky! 

Alright girls I need help with something and I was wondering if one of you gals could help me out.
I got a photobucket account today and I. Don't know how to use it :blush: I can't do much, esp from my phone. But. I know its possible. 
Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca...you want the Snapbucket app for your phone...it links to Photobucket, but you can upload from your phone.


----------



## Icca19

I tried its being stupid lol
I'm going to try again


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/E3E37D41-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Icca19

It worked! !! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
I'm going to post another! Lol


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/77F56090.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Icca19

:-( todays OPKs aren't as dark as the others. 
Idk if it could be because I got up 2hrs earlier today (its 6am, I got up at 5, I'm usually up at 7) 
And what's up with my super low temp? :shrug: could it be the same reason? 
I got 7hrs of sleep so its def a resting temp lol


----------



## Grumblebea

prettynpink29 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> OMG haha I'm sorry I couldn't help myself I had to go check the thread and someone thinks she's prego cos she drooled on herself :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I know,lol....twice in one day! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: I have to laugh at that one because there was a show on MTV "16 and pregnant." And her body made to much saliva while being pregnant. So she had to carry around a cup and spit in it 24/7!!! YUCK!!! It was so gross! Maybe she saw that show too :haha:Click to expand...

I never saw that one BUT with my 2 yo, I had it and it was awful. It lasted about 5 months and was worse than the morning sickness I had the entire pregnancy. I carried that dang cup everywhere and kept one on my nightstand. It would wake me up and I had to sleep with a towel. It has a clinical name but idk what it's called. It's real and it's real awful!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, I think that temp is legit...:shrug:


Nicole...I'm not drooling, lol. :cry:


----------



## Icca19

Oh gosh Grumblebea really? 
I think I'm going to google what its called lol....I want to hear more about this

So how high are my temps going to have to be after O in order to get crosshairs?


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, that's the thing...I think FF will make you go over 97.7...your highest pre-OV temp.


----------



## Grumblebea

I didn't have it with my older two kids and when I first got it with lo, I asked the doc, only a small percentage of women get it. I'm a dental hygienist so it made work lots of fun with my mask and face shield. It would gross everyone out myself included but I couldn't help it. I would get a metallic taste and produce so much saliva that it alone would make me sick. I had an early mc in may and it started again and my now EX husband said oh no not again.


----------



## Grumblebea

Love your turkey baby Brooke :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca are those digi opk's ? Cos the lines don't really go dark on them when I got a smiley face there wasn't much of a line at all


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole, is he officially the EX now?


----------



## Grumblebea

Yes but can't say much, he's stalking me online. Thought about that AFTER I posted on that thread in the tww. Now he probably thinks I'm knocked up by some new dude. Lol Great!


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Yes but can't say much, he's stalking me online. Thought about that AFTER I posted on that thread in the tww. Now he probably thinks I'm knocked up by some new dude. Lol Great!

Maybe you should see about changing your user name? :nope:


----------



## Grumblebea

I would need to change it on everything! He needs to stop and try to move on! He wasn't like this when we were separated just after the divorce.


----------



## Icca19

Yes its a digi.
Iv been using the digis since CD10, except for yesterday I used a regular CB OPK and the line was much darker with those
So....you can get a smile with a really light line? I was expecting these to get really dark, like the control like, ya know. That's why I started OPKing so early, so I could watch the line progress


----------



## Icca19

Id disreguard those higher temps but there's more than one of them
Maybe I should get rid of todays
Idk maybe ill just see what happens around O time


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, you really can't go by the lines on the digi..I have seen women get a simley with next to nothing, lol.

Nicole...phuck him!


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I got a smiley with a faint line


----------



## Icca19

Really? Are they accurate?
That just doesn't make any sense, aren't they more sensitive?


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, I don't use the digis anymore bc I like to see the line progression and I stopped...also, you girls have seen how dark my OPKs get...I have never gotten a digi to smile at me.

But, if you are going to continue to use them, keep your test stick and buy the refill sticks for the CBFM and use them as OPKs. They work and are the same damned thing...you'll save $ that way.


----------



## bluebumble

All I can say is some of you are really despicable people. What you did with the tww thread is disgusting. This is peoples emotions and feelings your playing with when it is hard enough in the first place.

I'm ashamed that people who do the things you have done are allowed on to forums like this. People need supporting not mocked.

I have reported it to Bnb and posted on the thread about it too

You should be ashamed of yourselves. 

You might want to check your thread out

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...t-2dpo-testing-11-11-11-a-6.html#post13776346


----------



## Icca19

:thumbup: ok ill remember that. The only reason I got the digis is because they were on sale. I have some regular strips ill save for like CD16-21. Plus ill still use the digies and see what the difference is. 

My ovulation varies from month to month but I ways catch my O, by opking, then ill confirm it with temping. I'm starting to think I need to focus on another way to help my fertility, maybe on getting his swimmer to where they need to go, I'm starting to think that might be the issue.
Iv been drinking tons of water through out my day.....that's all iv come up with lol
Any suggestions?


----------



## tammym1974

What's a matter ladies? All done making fun of people in the TWW section?
That's very juvenile, to say the least. You really think making fun of people's hopes and dreams funny? I would expect that from teenagers, not people over the age of 35.


----------



## wanabeamama

well im sorry you miss understood, it was not set up as a joke we just banned ss on our thread so prettypink had to set up another thread to do so and as she was testing on 11.11.11 she thought she would see if any others were testing then too so she could ss with them instead weare not purposly hurting anyone and was not meant as a joke on anyone else but ourselfs we all had such a hard time last cycle and we have all found it hard to cope as all of us are on this forum it may have seemed a joke to others but from our point of veiw we have all had symptoms every month for over a year some of us 2 years so trust me we know it is hard.
so appologys for any upst caused it was NOT meant in that way.


----------



## dachsundmom

This was not meant to hurt anyone at all, but I do apologize and can understand how it was taken incorrectly.

Yes, I feel horribly about this and am very sorry.


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Laura :hugs:

I didn't even know what to say

Everything you said is exactly rite, we have all been at this for awhile and we would NEVER do anything intentionally to hurt or put down anyone on bnb :cry:

sorry that it was interpreted that way, I apologize also:(


----------



## booflebump

dachsundmom said:


> Hell, I'll join the 11/11 thread just so I can SS and secretly make fun of people.:blush:

From this comment onwards within this thread, it's quite obvious the thread was set up to poke fun at the ladies who get through their TWW by symptom spotting. I don't think any of you would find it particularly funny if someone made a thread to mock this group?

You are all TTC, and everybody deals with the waiting and disappointment in different ways. Just because some girls don't deal with it like you do, doesn't mean that they should be getting publicly joked about. Have some respect for each other and don't resort to playground piss-taking to amuse yourselves


----------



## Icca19

I never ment to hurt any one or poke fun at anyones hopes or dreams and I am truly sorry if I have.
:hugs: it wasn't intended for that at all
Please know that I am genuinely sorry and I feel terrible
:dust:


----------



## prettynpink29

booflebump said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hell, I'll join the 11/11 thread just so I can SS and secretly make fun of people.:blush:
> 
> From this comment onwards within this thread, it's quite obvious the thread was set up to poke fun at the ladies who get through their TWW by symptom spotting. I don't think any of you would find it particularly funny if someone made a thread to mock this group?
> 
> You are all TTC, and everybody deals with the waiting and disappointment in different ways. Just because some girls don't deal with it like you do, doesn't mean that they should be getting publicly joked about. Have some respect for each other and don't resort to playground piss-taking to amuse yourselvesClick to expand...

Although I have already apologized and feel horrible for the whole situation. I must say again, it was NEVER my intention to start a thread in the 2ww section to offend, mock or put down anyone. I feel ashamed and upset that things got interpreted this way. 

I think that when you have been ttc for a long time you develop a since of humor about things.. This is the reason why we have this thread that has been going on for months, we all get each other here and know each others since of humor. Even though the comment seems offensive and I see how it can easily be misinterpreted, I knew that dachsundmom post was not cruel and intentionally hurtful in anyway. She is a wonderful person who has been at this for years and she has had to develop a since of humor because of her long journey, struggle and heartbreak from TTC. :hugs: 

Everyone deals with heartbreak in different ways:hugs: 

I have 3 loses, I would NEVER intentionally hurt someone going through the same thing. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> booflebump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hell, I'll join the 11/11 thread just so I can SS and secretly make fun of people.:blush:
> 
> From this comment onwards within this thread, it's quite obvious the thread was set up to poke fun at the ladies who get through their TWW by symptom spotting. I don't think any of you would find it particularly funny if someone made a thread to mock this group?
> 
> You are all TTC, and everybody deals with the waiting and disappointment in different ways. Just because some girls don't deal with it like you do, doesn't mean that they should be getting publicly joked about. Have some respect for each other and don't resort to playground piss-taking to amuse yourselvesClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Although I have already apologized and feel horrible for the whole situation. I must say again, it was NEVER my intention to start a thread in the 2ww section to offend, mock or put down anyone. I feel ashamed and upset that things got interpreted this way.
> 
> I think that when you have been ttc for a long time you develop a since of humor about things.. This is the reason why we have this thread that has been going on for months, we all get each other here and know each others since of humor. Even though the comment seemoffensive and I see how it can easily be misinterpreted, I knew that dachsundmom post was not cruel and intentionally hurtful in anyway. She is a wonderful person who has been at this for years and she has had to develop a since of humor because of her long journey, struggle and heartbreak from TTC. :hugs:
> 
> Everyone deals with heartbreak in different ways:hugs:
> 
> I have 3 loses, I would NEVER intentionally hurt someone going through the same thing. :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...



Well I must say thankyou to B&B for bringing us girls together as we understand eachother so well and I have had INCREADABLE support from the ladies on this thread it's such a shame we were all so misunderstood by others I guess now I won't be able to come here for the support I need so badly but thank you so much foe everything you got me through so much I guess now it's time to use the strength you gave me to move on :hugs: :hugs: :cry: :cry:


----------



## LLbean

:hugs:


----------



## booflebump

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> OMG haha I'm sorry I couldn't help myself I had to go check the thread and someone thinks she's prego cos she drooled on herself :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I know,lol....twice in one day! :haha:Click to expand...

How else are comments like this meant to be interpreted other than blatant mocking? The intentions behind the thread might not have been to upset anyone, but comments like these are unfair and unkind - how would you feel if you came across someone making fun of your symptoms/situation?

There's nothing to stop you using your group as before - just be aware that what you say can be read by any member, and with the sensitive nature of TTC you should make an effort to be polite - regardless of your own personal brand of humour


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> :hugs:

Thanks babe.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

booflebump said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> OMG haha I'm sorry I couldn't help myself I had to go check the thread and someone thinks she's prego cos she drooled on herself :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I know,lol....twice in one day! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> How else are comments like this meant to be interpreted other than blatant mocking? The intentions behind the thread might not have been to upset anyone, but comments like these are unfair and unkind - how would you feel if you came across someone making fun of your symptoms/situation?
> 
> There's nothing to stop you using your group as before - just be aware that what you say can be read by any member, and with the sensitive nature of TTC you should make an effort to be polite - regardless
> 
> of your own personal brand of humourClick to expand...

I was actually laughing at myself for not knowing after 18months that that can be a symptom if you have read the posts that follow you can see that the girls also explain this to me from there own experiences and what they saw on tv I was very supprised to discover that symptom wow this is hard enough without my personality being judged I actually feel very upset by the way we have been accused without being able to explain or apologise this used to be a place of comfort were I could share feelings hard times and gain knowledge now I feel I can't do this here I'm sorry :cry:


----------



## bluebumble

I think you are missing the point. It's not what you all said it's the fact that you intentionally changed signatures, and set up a post to 'secretly' make fun (as quoted by dachsundsmom) of those who are genuinely just trying to find their own way through the two week wait. 

A lot of us have been ttc for a long time too but still appreciate the help and support of others in the two week wait. If it wasn't for the girls in there I don't think I would have got through the last few months.

Please just be considerate in what you are doing and saying. Making people feel bad should not be what this forum is about.


----------



## bluebumble

Ps maybe you should think about how your 'sense of humour' affects other people. Especially on such a public forum. 

I have nothing else to say on this except I am sad and disappointed that people just can't support each other regardless of how they feel themselves.


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather :hugs: Brooke:hugs: icca :hugs: I guess we will have to find some place else to support eachother :cry: 
Wow today has gone from bad to worse :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

yes it has Laura :hugs::hugs:


I HAVE ASKED THAT THIS THREAD BE SHUT DOWN!!! 

It is getting really ridiculous and I now am getting VERBALLY attacked through PM and messages on my wall!!! :cry:

Bluebumble all I am going to say is you are totally contradicting yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your rite people are on here for support, so why in the hell are you now BASHING us for something that is done and over with!!! It has already been taking care of by administration!! Seriously, now I am going to tell you to grow the hell up and stop making the situation worse!!! All you are doing is creating MORE drama!! It is over with we apologized! There is nothing else we can say or do to change what has happened. If you don't like us, then ok, DON'T support us! Meaning, STOP reading our thread and commenting making rude marks. 

Seriously I am so done with all this SHIT!!! We can't change what happened, would I take it all back if I could, yes, but I can't!! 

And the fact that we say something and get bashed for it, but bluebumble and all the other girls that wrote on my wall and harassed me can say whatever they want is a load of crap!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

It will be ok...:thumbup:


----------



## sparkle87

Im disgusted at you for making up fake threads. Your all a joke and I hope you get banned from BnB.


----------



## prettynpink29

so so sad :cry: :cry:

and it continues.... 

administration, its ok, just keep letting us get bashed, harassed and verbally attacked. It is not ok for us to do wrong and APOLOGIZE for it, but its ok for everyone else to do wrong and get away with it...


----------



## Indigo77

Ladies....Hang in there....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Bluebumble (and gang)...*They have apologized.* You don't know them. DMom is kind and supportive and a good friend. You take a few comments and judge their entire character? What does that say about you? You are coming off very self- righteous! Why don't you go find another thread to report....Your job is done here....:growlmad:

Ladies...If these people continue to harass you, I think you should report them. Enough is enough. 

Booflebump....Are you a moderator? If you are, please be aware that you are only adding fuel to the fire.


----------



## Indigo77

sparkle87 said:


> Im disgusted at you for making up fake threads. Your all a joke and I hope you get banned from BnB.


Back off and mind your own business! :growlmad:

I am disgusted at YOU for continuing to bash women who have ALREADY apologized, yet continue to be harassed by self-righteous women like you!


----------



## prettynpink29

thank you so much Indigo77 :hugs: :hugs: 

this is really getting out of hand :cry: 

I have reported it.

Nothing seems to be being done about it :shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

bluebumble said:


> Ps maybe you should think about how your 'sense of humour' affects other people. Especially on such a public forum.
> 
> I have nothing else to say on this except I am sad and disappointed that people just can't support each other regardless of how they feel themselves.


Maybe you should back off and go knit something! :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you Indigo! :hugs:


----------



## booflebump

Indigo77 said:


> Booflebump....Are you a moderator? If you are, please be aware that you are only adding fuel to the fire.

Something had to be said regarding the thread in TWW - that's not adding fuel to any fire. However, I do not condone member bashing and if there are rude pm's and wall messages being sent, please report them. There is also the option of using the ignore button should you wish to not have any contact with a particular member.

The members involved have apologised, and I think it's time to move on now


----------



## dachsundmom

We have reported them, but thank you for the response.


----------



## Macwooly

The ladies have apologised for any offence which was caused!

People deal with stressful situations differently and they never meant to offend anyone.

I am appalled that people are having hateful messages put on their visitor boards and being sent via PM.

We are all human and we all make mistakes and we all upset others unintentionally occasionally.

As apologies have been made can we please move on and leave these ladies be who all feel awful that they have unintentionally caused hurt!


----------



## wanabeamama

Thankyou indigo :hugs: this is disgusting how the situation has been handled we have all given so much support to others on this forum over the years I feel that we have been treated very unfairly and because of the way this was handled we are being forced to move on because of bullies if you suspected that we were purposely taking the piss (which we were not) then simply asking would have been appropriate you have no idea what kind of people we are and it's your own misfortune that totally missjudged our characters, we all apologised but it seems that your gang can not accept apologies and have nothing better to do than make our lives difficult I hope your happy


----------



## wanabeamama

Macwooly said:


> The ladies have apologised for any offence which was caused!
> 
> People deal with stressful situations differently and they never meant to offend anyone.
> 
> I am appalled that people are having hateful messages put on their visitor boards and being sent via PM.
> 
> We are all human and we all make mistakes and we all upset others unintentionally occasionally.
> 
> As apologies have been made can we please move on and leave these ladies be who all feel awful that they have unintentionally caused hurt!

Thank you


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly! :hugs:


----------



## sparkle87

Are you joking!!?? Dear me! You are the ones making up fake posts, not me. I hope a moderator does read this and kicks you all off. Self- righteous? No, just honest.


----------



## prettynpink29

sparkle87 said:


> Are you joking!!?? Dear me! You are the ones making up fake posts, not me. I hope a moderator does read this and kicks you all off. Self- righteous? No, just honest.


OMG give it a rest!!! 

Did you not just read the administrators post???

I am reporting you! STOP BASHING US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you really have nothing better to do!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## Macwooly

sparkle87 said:


> Are you joking!!?? Dear me! You are the ones making up fake posts, not me. I hope a moderator does read this and kicks you all off. Self- righteous? No, just honest.

Please enough! How many apologies from these ladies do you want?

The moderators are aware of all and please allow them to deal with things!


----------



## booflebump

Locked pending administrator review


----------



## Wobbles

Why should anyone else request the closure of this thread when at the very least it's not even one created by them ... no sorry I don't think so and this thread is now opened for those who used it for support with fellow forum friends.

With reopening it's as simple as this ... you ladies taking the piddle and your friends can get off the thread immediately. If you come back onto it for any reason believe me your account is pretty much closed before you submit.

Not impressed. It's disgusting behaviour regardless of your shining previous history, this if it be once or ten times its WRONG, insensitive and cruel.

:nope:

Please move on from any of the disagreements within this thread and remain on topic (what the purpose of this thread was opened for, regardless if the creator is inactive).


----------



## LLbean

Thanks for re-opening it


----------



## Grumblebea

Wow, I'm sorry ladies :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow what was the point re opening the thread when we can't post on it and my other thread was blocked???? Why am I being denied support ??? This is just awfull treatment


----------



## Wobbles

wanabeamama said:


> Wow what was the point re opening the thread when we can't post on it and my other thread was blocked???? Why am I being denied support ??? This is just awfull treatment

Don't make this out to be what it isn't, not appreciated. 

Move on with the thread and any questions you want to ask me (which is all you did in the space of 5 words) then send them via PM.

Your being denied nothing and it was not support you requested. 

Like I said any questions to me please submit via PM.


----------



## Icca19

Wow :hugs: a lot has happened since I last was on
So what exactly happened? Are we allowed to post on this thread? 
It took me awhile to read through all that but I think I understand what happened with the thread....I think?


----------



## Wobbles

Move on from it, I won't ask again.


----------



## Icca19

I like your new pic pink!
Do you still have the strip what went with it? 
We were talking earlier anbout how those digis don't get very dark....can you prove it! Lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow what I was meaning is I want to be able to use the sight for support and give support to my friends. 

Hi icca I'm sorry I hope your ok we were worried about you :hugs:
I feel so upset right now I hope this will all be over soon :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

see you later girls!!! :hugs: :hugs: 

lots of love!!!!! <3<3<3<3


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> I like your new pic pink!
> Do you still have the strip what went with it?
> We were talking earlier anbout how those digis don't get very dark....can you prove it! Lol

All the digs I did had the same line even when positive


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca did you test today?


----------



## Wobbles

wanabeamama said:


> *Wow what I was meaning is I want to be able to use the sight for support and give support to my friends. *
> 
> Hi icca I'm sorry I hope your ok we were worried about you :hugs:
> I feel so upset right now I hope this will all be over soon :hugs:

I'll happily back down myself and say ignore what I highlighted red but let's move on, everyone.


----------



## wanabeamama

Thankyou wobbles this whole thing has caused so much upset for everyone :cry:


----------



## Wobbles

It's not easy from this direction either ;) People, opinions, jokes and banter will clash ...these things happen and anyone with anything about them will forget it :D no point doing anything less when everyones here for the same reason regardless of journey and that's support.


----------



## wanabeamama

I guess because we have been on this thread together for so long and understand eachother so well I guess we forgot what it's like for those that don't have a support group it's made me realise today how much I need these girls to help me get through this whole ttc journey.
Thank you for re opening this thread it has become our home


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca...I have never had digi success. I love the ICs.:hugs:

On the other hand, guess I might pull out an HPT tomorrow...maybe.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

OMG BROOKE ARE YOU GONA TEST ????? :happydance: fx for you :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe...I think I might be smarter to wait until 8DPO...we'll just see how I feel when I wake up in the morning, lol.

If I POAS, you POAS!


----------



## wanabeamama

i will be 10 dpo tomorrow so strange i dont have any urge to poas lol but i guess thats cos of the rubbish cycle lol

what tests do you have ay the ready??


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Maybe...I think I might be smarter to wait until 8DPO...we'll just see how I feel when I wake up in the morning, lol.
> 
> If I POAS, you POAS!

ok we will pee together :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

I will be using ICs...if you are in, I am in...


----------



## wanabeamama

ok but all i have are 20mui tests not that that will make a difference lol so tomorrow is officially POAS day? ahhhhh


----------



## wanabeamama

heather i hope your ok :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I only have the 25hcg...so it's more than useless for me to do it, but hey...why not? LOL


----------



## Icca19

I'm in! Ill test tomorrow......OPK! Lol

:hugs: I'm doing good...better. I had to disappeae for a little bit and clean, it helps me relax.
I spent 5 hours color coordinating my closet! Even the hangers! :rofl: 
When I get home ill post a pic, I'm so proud of my work! Lol my OCD got a little out of control


----------



## wanabeamama

yeah why not? were is icca :cry:


----------



## Icca19

:hi: here I am!


----------



## wanabeamama

yey icca :happydance: your joining poas day? 
haha now that is ocd with the hangers although my clothes are usually co-ordinated lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Who's coming to do my closet? LOL


----------



## Icca19

I can't wait to see when I get my smilely face! Ill be on CD14 tomorrow, ill be entering my fertile week after the weekend :happydance: well be in the 2ww together for a little bit


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

yey all of us in the tww together :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

We need Heather...she needs us.


----------



## wanabeamama

heather :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

She didn't get a chance to call about her blood work toady...I hope it's not too late for this cycle on Monday.


----------



## wanabeamama

she wil be 7dpo on monday so i think she will be ok if hes checking for ov


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok.:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Triple L, why are you up so late?


----------



## wanabeamama

omg i just realised its 1:20 am i have to be up at 7am for work lol good night ladies sweet dreams :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good night.


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/2C37D1CA-orig.jpg[/IMG]

My freshly organized closet!


----------



## Icca19

Just got home girls and I just wanted to say good night and make sure everyones doing ok :hugs: 
Will Heather be back on at all? I hope so :cry: 

Well its been a long day, I'm super sleepy. 
See you all in the am! And your tests! Can't wait!


----------



## Desperado167

Just wanted to make sure u are all ok .can I just say u are a great group of supportive women that I don't know wot I would do without ,there's some days I find it hard to get out of bed and knowing u ladies are here for me makes it that bit brighter ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:B,:kiss:


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> Just wanted to make sure u are all ok .can I just say u are a great group of supportive women that I don't know wot I would do without ,there's some days I find it hard to get out of bed and knowing u ladies are here for me makes it that bit brighter ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:B,:kiss:

WOW thank you so much it means so much, :hugs: we are here when ever you need us :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to make sure u are all ok .can I just say u are a great group of supportive women that I don't know wot I would do without ,there's some days I find it hard to get out of bed and knowing u ladies are here for me makes it that bit brighter ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:B,:kiss:
> 
> WOW thank you so much it means so much, :hugs: we are here when ever you need us :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I poas lol
 



Attached Files:







2b92ac51.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## wanabeamama

Hehe
 



Attached Files:







9b5386da.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Desperado167

Your funny :haha:,I actually cant wait to start poas ,although I don't hold out much hope for this cycle ,I dtd at the right time but just don't feel like anythings happening ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Don't know why I took it apart lol
 



Attached Files:







2e4208b7.jpg
File size: 58.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Desperado167

Is that a line I can see on the second test?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> Your funny :haha:,I actually cant wait to start poas ,although I don't hold out much hope for this cycle ,I dtd at the right time but just don't feel like anythings happening ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hehe I have no hope this cycle either lol we only bd once and it was 2 days before ov lol but I promised Brooke I would poas :hugs:
Some times no symptoms are a good sighn :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> Is that a line I can see on the second test?:hugs::hugs:

Well I can see one but I'm not going to get excited after the emotional ride of last cycle lol I have never used these tests before so just wanted to see what they were like :hehe:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Is that a line I can see on the second test?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well I can see one but I'm not going to get excited after the emotional ride of last cycle lol I have never used these tests before so just wanted to see what they were like :hehe:Click to expand...

Sending u lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you :dust: to you to :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
Thank you Desperado, that post is a wonderful start to my day! ! :hugs: that put a smile on my face
Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Laura I can see a line on the pic where you have the test ripped appart.
How long are you POAS did it take for that line to show?


----------



## Grumblebea

Gm ladies. Wow what a rollercoaster the last 24 have been. I'm sorry. Hope pink is ok and the rest of you too. Laura I can't see a line on my phone but I sure do hope you have one. Remember it only takes one and with my lo it was only once on cd 9 so anything is possible. I may not be here for support anymore but really enjoy reading y'alls thread EVERYDAY... Several times a day and know that I am here to support and cheer ALL of YOU on to that precious BFP!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls!

I see you've meet Tracey! :hugs: She's very special to me.

Laura, I see a line on the test, when it's taken apart! How exciting. I will POAS shortly.

Icca...nice closet and I cannot wait to see your OPK.:thumbup:

Nicole...:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Icca19 said:


> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> Thank you Desperado, that post is a wonderful start to my day! ! :hugs: that put a smile on my face
> Thank you :hugs:

You are very welcome ,I mean every word of it ,I have been reading your thread for a long time and would love to be part of it if u will all have me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: of course your welcome to join....right girls! 
One rule....no symptom spotting lol


----------



## Icca19

Ill post a OPK but you can barely see a line, so no smilely face for me today
But I will be in my fertile period in like 2 days! :happydance:

Are you going to test again Laura?!


----------



## wanabeamama

I saw the line at about 3min I took it apart at about 5-10 min lol but it's not a big obvious pink one so I'm calling it bfn lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> Thank you Desperado, that post is a wonderful start to my day! ! :hugs: that put a smile on my face
> Thank you :hugs:
> 
> You are very welcome ,I mean every word of it ,I have been reading your thread for a long time and would love to be part of it if u will all have me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yey of course we want you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> Ill post a OPK but you can barely see a line, so no smilely face for me today
> But I will be in my fertile period in like 2 days! :happydance:
> 
> Are you going to test again Laura?!

I might poas tomorrow


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/1df4cdf5-1.jpg

I expected nothing else at 7DPO, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: at least you can practice taking pics :happydance: 7dpo is way early :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, when are you going to start POAS?

Laura you WILL POAS tomorrow and I will do it with you! :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah team work lol ok I w will why not they were very cheap tests I got 10 for £5 :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, when are you going to start POAS?
> 
> Laura you WILL POAS tomorrow and I will do it with you! :hugs:

I think monday is early enough for me ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/53F1B024-orig.jpg[/IMG]

I just took the POAS kind because the digi isn't showing up. 
At least I have a line on one of them lol


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: yeah 7DPO is still a little early :hugs:
Monday sounds good, ill be waiting


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca it looks like 2-3 days :happydance: just ignore the digi it can be totally blank the day before a pos :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, Tracey is POAS on Monday and I guess Laura and I are POAS, HPT style, for the next few days.

Icca is POAS, OPK style, so it sounds good. One big, group piss!


----------



## Icca19

:rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, Tracey is POAS on Monday and I guess Laura and I are POAS, HPT style, for the next few days.
> 
> Icca is POAS, OPK style, so it sounds good. One big, group piss!

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, have you talked to Harri at all?


Tracey, you should show the girls your bunnies and your guinea pig pics!:happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Oh I love guinea pigs! When I was a child in FL we had a big cage built and prob had like 8 of them. I had one that was special, his name was squeaky, he live to be like 7 yrs old, he was a big boy too! Lol (he was fat)
I want one now but DH doesn't want one :-(


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/DSC04169.jpg


----------



## Icca19

Yeah :shrug: where has Harri gone?


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/b4199c27.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/3818a0f8.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/8c9a3cbb.jpg


----------



## Icca19

Aww they are SO cute! What are their names?

The bigger one on the left has the same markings as the one I had when I was little 

Do yours purr at all? Lol


----------



## Desperado167

Icca19 said:


> Oh I love guinea pigs! When I was a child in FL we had a big cage built and prob had like 8 of them. I had one that was special, his name was squeaky, he live to be like 7 yrs old, he was a big boy too! Lol (he was fat)
> I want one now but DH doesn't want one :-(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:These little guys off mine were gonna be drown by the girls dad that owned them ,the two babies didnt make it :cry:and died before I could get them but I managed to rescue the other two :cry::cry::hugs:They are great little things and so easy to look after ,my kids love them ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Icca19 said:


> Aww they are SO cute! What are their names?
> 
> The bigger one on the left has the same markings as the one I had when I was little
> 
> Do yours purr at all? Lol

Mini pan and ginny pig ,lol,yes they purr wen they are happy and squeak loudly wen u leave them ,bless them ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I love the pic of the bunnies!


----------



## Icca19

Aww that's terrible :cry: why would someone do that? Wow

Well they a a wonderful owner now and I'm sure they're on :cloud9: now! 

Maybe when my son gets older well both nagg DH to get one lol :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: sorry I'm buisy at work so I can only pop in and out lol
I spoke to Harri about a week ago she was very stresses with work :hugs:

It's bomfire night here tonight I hate it :( I don't like fireworks especially when stupid people get hold of them :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/3818a0f8.jpg

OMG sooooooo cute :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/3818a0f8.jpg
> 
> OMG sooooooo cute :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks ,my baby rabbits at two weeks old ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Icca19 said:


> Aww that's terrible :cry: why would someone do that? Wow
> 
> Well they a a wonderful owner now and I'm sure they're on :cloud9: now!
> 
> Maybe when my son gets older well both nagg DH to get one lol :thumbup:

They are great pets :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh that's right, it's Guy Fawkes night.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Oh that's right, it's Guy Fawkes night.

Yep ,we are having a party and goodies and fireworks at my aunts as our pets can't cope with them :nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hopefully tonight will be better with your family situation.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Hopefully tonight will be better with your family situation.:hugs:

I really hope so and I hope my cousin or her girlfriend isn't there or it will be very difficult,:nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

The kids didn't see that last night, did they?:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> The kids didn't see that last night, did they?:nope:

No ,thank goodness ,they would have had nightmares ,:nope::cry:For you ladies that don't know wots going on ,my aunts an alcoholic :cry:And had to have her foot removed removed a while ago as she fell asleep in the park and got frostbite ,:nope:she has also got herself into a lot of debt and my uncle just found out and there was a huge row and my cousin ended up punching my poor uncle and giving him a black eye, :cry: my aunt and uncle have been like a mom and dad to me and we are very close ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> The kids didn't see that last night, did they?:nope:
> 
> No ,thank goodness ,they would have had nightmares ,:nope::cry:For you ladies that don't know wots going on ,my aunts an alcoholic :cry:And had to have her foot removed removed a while ago as she fell asleep in the park and got frostbite ,:nope:she has also got herself into a lot of debt and my uncle just found out and there was a huge row and my cousin ended up punching my poor uncle and giving him a black eye, :cry: my aunt and uncle have been like a mom and dad to me and we are very close ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Omg thats awfull :cry: :cry: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, do you have big plans tonight and you should let Tracey see the pic so she can understand why we call you Triple L! LOL


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, do you have big plans tonight and you should let Tracey see the pic so she can understand why we call you Triple L! LOL

Yes please ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls!!!!! 

I have missed a few pages! LLL :rofl: don't forget your lube! :rofl:

Brooke and Laura, you are both testing early!!:) Wish I could join you! 

Icca, the cbd sticks always look like that until about 2 days before a surge.. Then I usually start getting a half way dark line.. But you can't read to much into the lines, that is why they are digital silly :) 

:hi: Tracey!!! I emailed you, didn't know you joined our thread!!:) Just want to say thank you again:hugs: and so sorry about your family:(


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: that's terrible


----------



## Desperado167

Right ladies I am off to a party,talk later ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

But fireworks are always fun! 

Firework season is over where I'm from lol
Its 47 degrees out right now, it was 37 this am


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, did you get all of that snow last weekend?


----------



## Icca19

No we haven't got any snow yet (knock on wood lol). But with the way the weather has been its coming soon :-( 

I can't believe there's Christmas commericals on tv already! And stuff all in the stores. 
I'm so not ready for the holidays lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I went to Walmart last weekend and they were decorating the Xmas trees...I couldn't believe it, lol. Wasn't even Halloween yet.


----------



## Icca19

Its out of control lol there's no transition, its straight from one holiday to another. 
I need time for change


----------



## dachsundmom

I guess Thanksgiving doesn't count anymore...lol.


----------



## Icca19

Lol I hope not! I can't wait for some turkey!


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you cook for Thanksgiving, Icca?


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi girls I've been so upset this evening I've spent the last 3hrs in tears my brothers wife I may have told you about her before but today she came onto my salon to have her hair done by one of my girls and she spent the whole time telling her that my family it messed up and were all weired and saying my sister is a lying bitch and slanting my mum and dad I'm sooo upset for 3 reasons 
1 being I feel I can't say anything to my brother is is so soft and I think he is scared and brainwashed by her he has lost so much waight and looks so I'll he works 12hr shifts and then go's to to cleans for her so sh can go to the gym she only works 3hrs a week and my brother survives on 4hrs sleep a day.
2. Why the he'll is she talking about my private/personal life to my staff Hayley (my youngest stylist) was almost in tears she felt so upset that she was put in that position.
3. She is constantly slagging my family off and trying to turn our family against eachother ms and my twin sister didn't speak for 6 months because of things she had said but now we both know it was all lies to break our family I don't understand why she is doing this but it's breaking my heart I'm so worried about my brother :cry: :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Laura! :hugs::cry:

I cannot believe this stupid cow came into your salon and said those things, let alone in front of your staff.:gun::gun::gun::gun:

That is so very disgusting.:hugs:

Can you talk to your brother at all about this? Have you called your mum?


----------



## wanabeamama

I text my twin Sister she whent crazy my mum was with my twin and she cried when my Sis told her what had happened :cry: my Sis was about to go bursting round to the house but I told her not to I just don't know how to deal with this it's so awfull and she knows we are ttc and blerted it out across the salon infront of staff and customers so I told her were not ttc any more :(


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG.:hugs:

Does your family have any idea what you have been through TTC? I know you didn't want to tell them about the upcoming, possible, IVF, but did they know anything?


----------



## wanabeamama

They only know about the lap and cysts and endo I told my twin little bits but it's hard to talk about irl so they don't really know anything else but they all know I'm very worried about having surgery again soon :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I hate to say this, but maybe you should take this opportunity to tell you mum a little bit of what's going on...what that bitch did is horrible, but you might be able to use it to your advantage.:hugs::hugs:

In the end, I think your family will only care about supporting you, not how you got your LO.:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Laura ,I am so so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm just so scared to tell her because it just makes it a bit to real if that makes sense I'm kind clinging on to hope that it might happen naturally :cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you Tracey :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> I'm just so scared to tell her because it just makes it a bit to real if that makes sense I'm kind clinging on to hope that it might happen naturally :cry:

And it very well might...and I really hope that it does.:hugs: But, if you can get support, in IRL, take it. You never have to say the words IVF, but you can tell you mum that it's been a challenge. That's true whether it's natural or IVF.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> I'm just so scared to tell her because it just makes it a bit to real if that makes sense I'm kind clinging on to hope that it might happen naturally :cry:
> 
> And it very well might...and I really hope that it does.:hugs: But, if you can get support, in IRL, take it. You never have to say the words IVF, but you can tell you mum that it's been a challenge. That's true whether it's natural of IVF.:hugs:Click to expand...

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
thank you so much brooke :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

This upset isnt going to help me get my bfp :( OH was really mad because its the seccond time in a month i have come home in tears because of her :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, what does OH have to say about all of this?


----------



## wanabeamama

he thinks that she is an awfull person and doesnt understand why she is doing this but at the same time he wants me to stand up to her which i feel very uncomfortable about i am the quietest person in my family i never say when i am unhappy i just let it ride which is why she has chosen to give me a hard time but OH really tries to make me stronger i just find it so hard to stand up to people :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, you can say how you feel without being forceful and I really do believe if your Mum knew what was going on, she'd tell the woman to back the hell off.


----------



## wanabeamama

my mum isnt a very strong person either like me and my brother but my twin sister will kick her ass she doesnt care what people think were opposites really but we help each other :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

O Laura, I am so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Laura I just read your post (from when I was last on) and I just want to start by saying:
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
I'm going to read some more ill be back......


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: thank you girls :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

give me her address!! 

I will take the first :plane: out there and give her a nice woopin! :ninja::grr::devil::finger:


----------



## Icca19

Laura I hope you find some piece of mind. Don't let that women get to you, esp during this time in your cycle! 
Lol what would happen if your employee would happen to slip while cutting her hair or make a "boo boo" lol alittle inside revenge :rofl: 
Or is that too mean?? 

I hope the rest of your day gets better :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

haha thanks heather i will send her address lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

icca that would be funny

im watching the xfactor on my lonesome OH has gone out with the boys :)


----------



## wanabeamama

im starving and there is no food in the house boooooo


----------



## prettynpink29

no problem Laura :) 

we got your back! I will be waitin for it in the :mail:

maybe you should turn into LLL and show her what your made of! :rofl: (not the sexy LLL, the bitchy one:blush:)


----------



## prettynpink29

and I LOVE xfactor:) and OH just went to the store because we are foodless also :haha: 

how ofter does your OH go out with the boys?


----------



## wanabeamama

:muaha::muaha: i think i have a whip somewere


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: :rofl:

I think Tracey is still waiting to see the pic:)


----------



## prettynpink29

man I feel rubbish:( All I have eaten all day is toast and some crackers. Horrible tummy ache today:(


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> and I LOVE xfactor:) and OH just went to the store because we are foodless also :haha:
> 
> how ofter does your OH go out with the boys?

most saturdays they have done it for the last 25 years lol 
oooo i just found some fries in the freezer haha i already had dinner about an hour ago but i think all the crying made me hungry hehe


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> man I feel rubbish:( All I have eaten all day is toast and some crackers. Horrible tummy ache today:(

do you feel rubbish because thats all youve eaten or is that all youve eaten because you feel rubbish? :(


----------



## prettynpink29

I haven't eaten much because I feel rubbish:( 

tummy is doing flip flops today:sick:

I woke up feeling a little off. Tried to eat some toast for breakfast, then it all went down hill from there:(


----------



## prettynpink29

you need comfort food!!! 

french fries are good..

but ice cream, cookies or cupcakes are better :) LOL My hobby is baking!


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no Heather :hugs: I hope you get better soon :cry:
I have ice cream but I'm not supposed to be eating dairy lol ah well what the hell :)


----------



## prettynpink29

Me too :( It must just be something I ate. OH and I ate out last night, I usually don't eat out. My tummy is not use to that stuff. 

LOL I forgot about the endo diet:)


----------



## prettynpink29

Icca, how are your opks looking this evening??


----------



## Icca19

laura my DH will go out if there's hockey on and its a game he really wants to watch, he's a Bufffalo Sabers fan and a Buffalo Bills (NFL) fan. 
And of course there's Ju Jit Su every Wed and Fri.....


----------



## wanabeamama

i think its important to kepp a little time for yourself i quite enjoy saturday nights to myself but look forward to my cuddle when he comes home :)


----------



## Icca19

I'm not OPKing tonight 
I know I prob shouldn't but I'm trying to "take it easy" this cycle and decided to have acouple beers tonight. But not just any beer, its a seasonal and its only around during the fall time. Its made by Shock Top and its called Pumpkin Spice, its so tasty! I love me a good beer, that cheap stuff is gorss! Lol when I'm in the 2ww I'm a good girl  if I'm going to be a good girl that's the time 

DHs cousin is over tonight for dinner, were cooking steaks (on the grill) I say that because its so cold here lol were just sitting at home tonight. Once the kids go to bed were going to watch a movie, Bad Teacher.....has anyone seen it yet?


----------



## prettynpink29

Me too:) Unfortunately the boy "hang out" nights usually happen at our house with football or xbox! 

I usually end up locking my self in our room with a bubble bath and book:) Or go getting a pedicure:) Or baking:) but then the boys eat it all before I can even make it look pretty:growlmad:


----------



## prettynpink29

Icca19 said:


> I'm not OPKing tonight
> I know I prob shouldn't but I'm trying to "take it easy" this cycle and decided to have acouple beers tonight. But not just any beer, its a seasonal and its only around during the fall time. Its made by Shock Top and its called Pumpkin Spice, its so tasty! I love me a good beer, that cheap stuff is gorss! Lol when I'm in the 2ww I'm a good girl  if I'm going to be a good girl that's the time
> 
> DHs cousin is over tonight for dinner, were cooking steaks (on the grill) I say that because its so cold here lol were just sitting at home tonight. Once the kids go to bed were going to watch a movie, Bad Teacher.....has anyone seen it yet?

Did you still want me to find the pic of my +opks with cbd?? I think I am the only one on here who likes cbd:) I love that smiley face:thumbup:

YES, I have seen Bad Teacher:happydance: It was pretty funny! Good choice of movie!


----------



## wanabeamama

omg i really want to see bad teacher it looks sooooo funny


----------



## wanabeamama

i love cbdigi they are great i will see if i can find a pic too


----------



## prettynpink29

here is my pic:)

middle one was fresh from the morning :) 

the bottom one was smiley face from the night before
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wanabeamama

this was mine the day before a positive
 



Attached Files:







01062010870.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Icca19

Wow pink those lines are so dark! But than lauras are lighter.....so weird. And yet they both give a smiley face. Guess it all goes to show the shade of the line don't mean crap! :rofl: that's why I bought a back up. I like to see that dark line BUT iv yet to see a smiley face so that could change lol
I can't wait to see what tomorrow looks like

Lol I know what you mean anean about baking with a house full, it never lasts, those boys can tear some food up!
DHs cousin just left and the kids are getting ready for bed. I don't feel like baking but I want something sweet...and quick. Rice crispy treats sound good! 
I need something to munch on while we watch this movie lol


----------



## Icca19

So what is this pic is keep hearing about Laura? (LLL) 

I think this might have originated when my internet was down lol


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,:flower:Went to bed early last night and missed all the fun ,haven't watched factor but I did have some apple pie with cinnamon ice-cream and it was delicious ,the apple pie was heated and the ice cream melted over the top ,yum :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

Hey ladies!!! 

Wow! Lots has happened since I've been gone! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you all! 
Hope you're all well!
Sorry about your bitch of a Sis in law Laura :hugs: 

Hope you get a positive OPK today Icca! :) 

I've missed you guys! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning T...the pie sounds wonderful!

Harri...you're a prune!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/0c364cc0-1.jpg

My 8DPO, BFN....LOL


----------



## Desperado167

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:B :kiss:


----------



## wanabeamama

My 11dpo bfn lol
 



Attached Files:







a6c5536e.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wanabeamama

Tracey mmmmm that sounds yummy :D
Harri :hugs: :hugs: miss you :cry: yey your a prune :happydance:
Brooke I think I win for the biggest BFN lol :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Honey, I think we've tied, lol


----------



## Grumblebea

Morning ladies. Sorry about the bfn's. I'm tired, was out late at a concert with some friends and ex woke me early.


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> My 11dpo bfn lol

So sorry huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Morning ladies. Sorry about the bfn's. I'm tired, was out late at a concert with some friends and ex woke me early.

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sometimes girls, I just want to say FOLs...


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm really ok with the bfn I knew this cycle was a washout from the day I ovulated lol


----------



## Grumblebea

I say FML a lot lately lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Grumblebea said:


> I say FML a lot lately lol.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It will get better....


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/1FEC7C59-orig.jpg[/IMG]

Nothing to see here.....CD15 OPK


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
Sorry about the BFNs


----------



## Grumblebea

It already is, thanks ladies. I don't want to seem as if poor me and all I do is bitch lol. 
Laura, I've been thinking about your situation with your bitch-in-law... Oops I mean your sis-in-law, I think it's time for her to move on and find another salon. If she upsets you and upset the young woman working on her, the only person benifiting is her. If you are too timid or passive to tell her you think it's best she find another place, you or whomever schedules her could say they don't have anything available for quite some time and when she is booked out so far, the day of cancel in her and try to give her another appointment far out. Maybe she will take the hint and if not she may just get frustrated and book elsewhere. Hopefully she would like the new place and the new stylist. Best outcome for you. Just a thought :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Grumblebea said:


> It already is, thanks ladies. I don't want to seem as if poor me and all I do is bitch lol.
> Laura, I've been thinking about your situation with your bitch-in-law... Oops I mean your sis-in-law, I think it's time for her to move on and find another salon. If she upsets you and upset the young woman working on her, the only person benifiting is her. If you are too timid or passive to tell her you think it's best she find another place, you or whomever schedules her could say they don't have anything available for quite some time and when she is booked out so far, the day of cancel in her and try to give her another appointment far out. Maybe she will take the hint and if not she may just get frustrated and book elsewhere. Hopefully she would like the new place and the new stylist. Best outcome for you. Just a thought :)

Thank you I'm going to try and pluck up the courage to speak to her it's not just about me but my family why she keeps slagging everyone of even my nieces and nephews :( I don't want her in my salon and I don't want her in my family but that I can't change :(


----------



## dachsundmom

First off, Nicole, you can bitch whenever you want...I think we determined a long time ago, that this thread has moved way beyond TTC...talk about whatever you need to get off of your soon to be well endowed chest, lol. :hugs:

Laura, I like the idea of both talking to her and kicking her out of your salon...the cu*t needs to go.:hugs:

Icca, have you tried an IC OPK? I think you need to see the progression for your own peace of mind.:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

^^^wss were hear for eachother through thick and thin WHATEVR happens we are here :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Well so much I would like to say but to be safe, I need to change my user name. When I boot up my laptop later I will try and get to it. Ex has lo this weekend so that is why I went to concert last night but I NEED to get housework done while he's not under foot. Just taking a break from slaving away. Just wish it wasn't so dang hot today.


----------



## Grumblebea

Don't hate me but it's 78 which is nice but when u r running around cleaning, it's hot.


----------



## Grumblebea

Oh and I just want y'all to know that I've been reading this thread for months but usually don't comment cause and I don't know why but I think Grace had an issue with me??? Either that or I just caught her in a mood.


----------



## Desperado167

Well am heading to the movies to see tin tin .talk to u lovely ladies later ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:78 degrees ,am well jealous ,:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm getting ready for BRITNEY sooooooo lol


----------



## Icca19

Yeah I agree Brooke I need to see the progression, so....iv save some POAS OPKs and ill be using them when I get my smiley face (if I get one) if I have a super dark line to go with the smiley face ill be satisfied lol

Have fun Laura! :dance: get your groove on! Lol. What songs do you think shell do?

Grumblebea idk :shrug: what would make you think that?

Well I'm getting ready to go over DHs moms house and meet her new boyfriend....oh boy! 
I don't have a problem with him (or anyone) its just that it bothers me to have the kids around another "grandpa" so soon (she just left her last boyfriend) 
I don't want to keep the kids from her but I don't want to subject them to that or have questions arrise
My son won't ask (he's 5) but my step daughter is 9. She shouldn't th. ink its ok it have many partners, ya know. 
Oh I just can't wait do this and get back home and cuddle up with DH, its going to be a long day


----------



## Icca19

Yeah I agree Brooke I need to see the progression, so....iv save some POAS OPKs and ill be using them when I get my smiley face (if I get one) if I have a super dark line to go with the smiley face ill be satisfied lol

Have fun Laura! :dance: get your groove on! Lol. What songs do you think shell do?

Grumblebea idk :shrug: what would make you think that?

Well I'm getting ready to go over DHs moms house and meet her new boyfriend....oh boy! 
I don't have a problem with him (or anyone) its just that it bothers me to have the kids around another "grandpa" so soon (she just left her last boyfriend) 
I don't want to keep the kids from her but I don't want to subject them to that or have questions arrise
My son won't ask (he's 5) but my step daughter is 9. She shouldn't th. ink its ok it have many partners, ya know. 
Oh I just can't wait do this and get back home and cuddle up with DH, its going to be a long day


----------



## Icca19

Why did that double post :shrug:
My phones being stupid, sorry girls


----------



## Grumblebea

Just snipped at me a few times and would blow off my posts. Idk maybe it was me too sensitive. It's no biggie. I just didn't want to keep posting on her thread IF she had an issue with me out of respect for her thread.


----------



## prettynpink29

Good morning Girls!!!

Brooke and Laura, sorry about the bfns:hugs: 

Icca, my advice would be to not get caught up in what I did a couple cycles ago and use a bunch of different brand opks. Cause I got majorly upset and confused when they all weren't positive at the same time!:dohh::haha:

Grumblebea, may I call you by your first name? 
and I am so sorry about your ex! I think changing your user name is a great idea :hugs: 

Tracey, what is the movie Tin Tin about? 

Harri!!!!!!!!!! :hi: I miss you! How are you and little bean doing? When is your next scan? :) 


Ok girls, so I have a delima:coffee:

I really want to do something drastic with my hair!!! Like cut 10 inches off for locks of love, get layers and bangs.....

But, OHs mom cuts hair, and I really don't want her to do a drastic hair cut on my hair:( She has trimmed my hair the since OH and I have been together, but never cut. I have had long hair for about 7-8 years, so this cut, is a big deal to me. I am worried if I don't like it or don't like how she does it, I will be stuck:cry: 

what do I do?? I don't what to hurt her feelings, but I really don't want her to cut it this time:( OH supports me, because he doesn't want any awkwardness between his mom and I, but won't not having her do it make awkwardness in itself?? 

Laura, have any advice for what style to do??:) I have just long straight hair now, no layers or anything..


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather I would go get it done and say that a friend or family got you a voucher or treated you as a supprise she won't be offended :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

As far as style goes I will try n find a pic with some Ideas and post it for you :)


----------



## wanabeamama

What colour hair do you have ?


----------



## dachsundmom

I bet she's blonde! :haha:


----------



## Grumblebea

Yes Heather you can call me Nicole or Nicki, I answer to both :)


----------



## waiting2c

:hi: Hey Everyone!! Im back at stinky work today, hate that first day back after a holiday!

Sorry to see all the bfns :hugs: 
Missed talking to you guys.

Sorry to hear about your awful sis-in-law Laura, and agree with the suggestion to suggest she finds a new salon, you dont need her bitchiness in your life, you are too nice for that.


----------



## dachsundmom

N...which do you prefer?


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Laura!! I would LOVE to see pics:) 

And nope Brooke :haha: 

I am a brunette:) with hints of red in the sun light:) and I have never died or highlighted my hair before lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I do like the idea of saying you got a gift card or something.


----------



## prettynpink29

that's what I was thinking!! Gift card..... hmmm.. just got to figure out who to say the gift card is from LOL

Next weekend my mom and I are going to get pedicures & facials , I was thinking about just getting it cut then and then telling her my mom took me for a spa day:)


----------



## prettynpink29

Yes, Nicole or Nicki, which one do you prefer?


----------



## prettynpink29

waiting2c said:


> :hi: Hey Everyone!! Im back at stinky work today, hate that first day back after a holiday!
> 
> Sorry to see all the bfns :hugs:
> Missed talking to you guys.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your awful sis-in-law Laura, and agree with the suggestion to suggest she finds a new salon, you dont need her bitchiness in your life, you are too nice for that.


and :hi: Tracey!!! :) How you and bean feeling?


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, just use your time with your mom as your excuse.


----------



## waiting2c

Not too bad thanks Heather  Got a touch of MS at the moment, enough to just feel awful but not enough to make me throw up. Ill take that though so long as it doesnt get worse.


----------



## Icca19

:hi: hey tracey !


----------



## prettynpink29

waiting2c said:


> Not too bad thanks Heather  Got a touch of MS at the moment, enough to just feel awful but not enough to make me throw up. Ill take that though so long as it doesnt get worse.

yuck! The one thing I can't stand is throwing up! The worst thing in the world to me LOL but I would take it in a heart beat for a :baby: lol 

I have a friend from work who was so sick with both of her pregnancy's:( she threw up from 6-13 weeks at least 4 times a day. It was so sad to see her trying to work like that:( It was about 5 years ago and I was around 17.. Lets just say it was certainly good birth control for me at the time :rofl: LOL 

When is your first scan?


----------



## waiting2c

I dont know yet. Am in the process of trying to find a midwife to help me sort all that out. Hopefully will find one I like this week and then can get a scan in the next couple of weeks.  Im so excited to actually see it!


----------



## Grumblebea

If I meet someone I usually introduce myself as Nicole but I have a few friends that call me Nicki and I like that too so which ever. I had MS so bad with all 3 of my children and was hospitalized with all for dehydration. The older two were just the first tri maybe part of second but my 2 yo... The whole entire pregnancy. Even as they were doing c-section, I was getting sick on the table. Well worth it though!!!


----------



## Icca19

The only time I felt sick with DS was on the table durring my C-section....sorry didn't mean to rub it in lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:sick:


----------



## harri

Oh gosh I feel for you with such bad ms :( 
Hey Tracey, how was your trip to the gold coast? 

Heather you'll have to post a pic when you get your hair done :) 

Xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Gold coast was awesome! Was super warm and sunny and really enjoyed being on holiday! Managed to get a wee bit browner which gives me a jump start leading into our summer


----------



## Grumblebea

I can't figure out how to delete my profile. I sent a message to B&B hopefully they will help.


----------



## prettynpink29

Nicole, when u delete it, your making a new one rite?  Does he stalk this thread?


----------



## Grumblebea

I'm going to. He googles grumblebea and can see everything I write. IDK why but I don't like it.


----------



## dachsundmom

N, I think a mod has to do it for you...but, I am not sure.


----------



## Grumblebea

i sent a message so I hope they get back to me before my work week starts.


----------



## prettynpink29

wow! Yea, I wouldn't like that either:(


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: Brooke. Looks like we are the only ones online rite now.

where is everyone!

It is only 6:30pm here.


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls just stopped in for a little bit tonight, how is everyone?
We just got home from DHs mothers house, wow what a day. It was a terrible day, I don't feel like talking about it right now :cry: its not good to get upset again
Long story short..... my step daughter said something mean. She's never talked to me like that before :cry:


----------



## Icca19

its 9:50pm here


----------



## prettynpink29

Icca :hugs: sorry you had a bad night :hugs: 

how old are your step children?


----------



## Icca19

We have two kids all together
My sons who's 5
And his daughter who's 8


----------



## Icca19

No no wait she just turned 9 sorry


----------



## prettynpink29

I see :hugs: 

Well I won't ask what happened because I don't want to get you upset again. But we are all here if you need to talk :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Have you thought about what brand opk your going to pee on in the morning :haha:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: thanks 
She pulled the "your not my mom" card. :cry: we've always been close and it hurt my feelings 

Idk yet. I'm thinking about just sticking to the digis until I get a smiley face then seeing how the line looks on another one too, so I can compair them


----------



## prettynpink29

Icca19 said:


> :hugs: thanks
> She pulled the "your not my mom" card. :cry: we've always been close and it hurt my feelings
> 
> Idk yet. I'm thinking about just sticking to the digis until I get a smiley face then seeing how the line looks on another one too, so I can compair them

aww I am so sorry hun :hugs: :hugs: what a horrible thing to say :cry: I don't have children/ step children, so I can only imagine what that must feel like :hugs: 

I think sticking with the digitals is a good choice. Have you used them before?


----------



## Icca19

Nope this is my first time I'm super excited to see a smiley face! 

Well I'm off to bed, I can't wait to pass out lol
Ill post a pic in the am. I'm about to enter my fertile period :happydance:

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday


----------



## wanabeamama

God morning ladies :hi: britney was soooo fun last night :happydance:
Icca I'm so sorry :hugs: that must of felt awfull :cry:
How is everyone today ???
I'm not going to poas now unless af doesn't show lol
Today is 12dpo the day I usually start spotting I have some pelvic cramps so guess af is gearing up just want it to hurry I am going to try soy this cycle why not :shrug: I just want to get going :happydance:
Brooke are you going to test today?


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/de263f2a-1.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Icaa, not that it will help...but, you girls know I am adopted and I threw the 'real mom' card once too...I was never upset, really, with my mom when I said it, I was angry over something else and I couldn't express it.

And yes, I regret it to this day.:cry:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: thanks Brooke 

Sorry about those BFNs :cry: 
Does the FRER show anthing (I'm on my phone)


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/CF5332AF-orig.jpg[/IMG]
CD16 OPK


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca...I think you should try an IC and see what you get.


----------



## Icca19

Haha I was going to do one this am but I decided not to
I'm going to do one tomorrow along with the digi, I enter my fertile period tomorrow :happydance: I really think I'm going to O on CD20 (11/11/11) 
And HPT at 111dpo (the 22nd) on our anniversary


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke :hugs: :hugs: 
Icca have you had any O symptoms yet??


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca are you feeling any better? 
I have a neice who is 9 and she upset her step dad last week I don't know if it's an age thing or if it was just a bad day but I know that she really loves him , I'm sure your step daughter loves you and didn't mean to upset you I'm sure she feels just as bad about upsetting you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, you're leaving me to POAS on my own? LOL

Did Britney do 'I'm A Slave 4 U' and 'Circus?'


----------



## wanabeamama

she did im a slave wooo and she did hit me baby one more time and toxic wow i loved it she didnt do circus though :( but it was really fun :)
how you feeling??
im not spotting yet :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I feel the same way that I do every cycle, lol.

But, yay for no spotting!


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: thanks girls, yeah I'm doing better today

Yes I'm having O symptoms: my boobs have been hurting for the last 3 days and today the Leftsided ovary pain started, not to mention iv been super horney :rofl: sorry tmi but its a sign! Lol


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: yey for no spotting
How you feeling?


----------



## prettynpink29

Good Morning Girls. 

Brooke :hugs: :hugs: 

Laura, sounds like you had fun last night!!! :happydance: for no spotting!!

Icca, I actually agree now after seeing your cd16 opk with cbd.. We need something to compare it with:) 

I read online several places that it was better to get your 7dpo blood takin in the morning while fasting. So I went at 7am, praying for a good number:cry:

what is a good number for 7dpo progesterone test? I read over 10 for medicated cycles and over 15 for un medicated cycles.. Does that sound about rite?


----------



## dachsundmom

I think the 10 rule is fine.


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather mine was 67 I'm not sure what it was measured in lol


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL! 67?? That makes me wonder what it was measured in too! That must have been 1 big eggy! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

No...she's in the UK...it's measured differently, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

haha yeah it is measured differently my doc also said it was on the higher end but still normal lol


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL yea, that is what I figured :) 

I am actually curious now to see what the UK uses to measure vs the US.. Google here I come! :rofl:


----------



## prettynpink29

btw, cute new pic Laura!!

we have 2 Tracey's now:) They are both spelled the same way too :)


----------



## wanabeamama

i found it it was 62 nmol\l haha


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL and US is over 10ng/ml

what ever that means :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

huh ????? lololo no idea what all these numbers/letters mean lol


----------



## wanabeamama

i just found it 62 nmol/l, equivalent to 24.4 ng/ml in American units


----------



## wanabeamama

but as long as it is over 10 you o'ed lol


----------



## prettynpink29

where did you find that?! 

when I get my results 2maro will you convert it like that? Just to see the difference:) LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah :happydance: fx it's good results :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks girls! 

but I am not expecting too much... seeing as how it might have been to late as what the Dr. wanted :shrug: 

the lab tech explained what my Dr had ordered at least, so now it makes a little more since.. 

He ordered a cd17 (she said he just had to put a number, it doesn't mean anything really because cycles can be so different. she said he probably chose that number because he said he ordered it for metrorrhagia, so the insurance would have to pay for it) 

and the 3 month standing order means he wants me to get it done for the next 3 months. I kind of like that idea, since we are not going to go to FS till beginning of the year. At least I will have more information to give him/her (haven't chosen one yet LOL)


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## prettynpink29

I need a good laugh girls!!!

anyone have a funny story to tell :haha:

anything interesting happening today? :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Does this help
  



Attached Files:







95929c56.jpg
File size: 68.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dachsundmom

There's no pic! LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL yea! wheres the pic Laura!

and where are the hair cut pics:)


----------



## wanabeamama

I found one but I'm still looking :)
 



Attached Files:







cd01ffc1.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







0c02686f.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls just popped in during my lunch break. 
I started a new job today, I got layed off from my other job. At the water park (itsd a slow time there now) so I just found a simple job in the mean time
But its a fun job and I'm hoping it will keep my mind off of ttc  maybe it will help
Anyways while I'm sitting in this training class I'm having pain in my left side :happydance: 
I can't wait to POAS with both OPKs tomorrow! 

Pink I hope your results come back awesome! :hugs: 

When I had my progesterone checked at CD21 (my dr thought id be 7dpo) but I wasn't and my numbers came back at like 6.5 (they consider 5 or below bad) but my dr said I was ok....I still don't agree


----------



## prettynpink29

So cute! :) I miss having kitties:( OH doesn't like them LOL But growing up we always had cats. 


and OMG I am gonna look so different! LOL My hair rite now is down to my butt :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

wanabeamama said:


> :rofl:


:rofl: I LOVE this one!!! My little fur baby is a Pomeranian :)


----------



## amommy

Stalking a bit, sorry I have been MIA, and daschund your chart looks fabulous!!! Good luck this cycle.. 

And good luck to the rest of you lovely ladies!


----------



## dachsundmom

Cut it!


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: amommy

Brooke, I am going to!!! This weekend:)


----------



## dachsundmom

amommy said:


> Stalking a bit, sorry I have been MIA, and daschund your chart looks fabulous!!! Good luck this cycle..
> 
> And good luck to the rest of you lovely ladies!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, that's the best looking chart you've had in awhile! Everything is very clear-cut.


----------



## Icca19

Heather I just cut 13 inches off! It was such a change but I LOVE it!
Ill post a pic later

Oh and I love the pic of that hair cut. My hair is layered but if I had more time to think about it I would have made it all one length now that its short


----------



## dachsundmom

I keep long layers in my hair, but I like big hair, lol.

The higher the hair, the closer to Heaven, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I keep long layers in my hair, but I like big hair, lol.
> 
> The higher the hair, the closer to Heaven, lol.

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/5d281b44.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I keep long layers in my hair, but I like big hair, lol.
> 
> The higher the hair, the closer to Heaven, lol.
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/5d281b44.jpgClick to expand...

:thumbup::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Right Brooke my chart please ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Right Brooke my chart please ?:hugs:

I don't like the dip today, but bc you're not feeling well, I'm not inclined to say it's necessairly a bad thing...:hugs:

I think Laura and Harri both used vitex...maybe they can tell you if it affected their LP.:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Right Brooke my chart please ?:hugs:
> 
> I don't like the dip today, but bc you're not feeling well, I'm not inclined to say it's necessairly a bad thing...:hugs:
> 
> I think Laura and Harri both used vitex...maybe they can tell you if it affected their LP.:flower:Click to expand...

I have had cramps off and on all day too :cry::nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, it _could_ be the sasquatch, but you know my feelings about that...:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Well, it _could_ be the sasquatch, but you know my feelings about that...:hugs:

Wots the Sasquatch?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, it _could_ be the sasquatch, but you know my feelings about that...:hugs:
> 
> Wots the Sasquatch?:hugs:Click to expand...

The elusive implantation dip...I know it exsists, but rarely see a real one...:hugs:

Eva had it at 8DPO, I think...what's your CM?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, it _could_ be the sasquatch, but you know my feelings about that...:hugs:
> 
> Wots the Sasquatch?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> The elusive implantation dip...I know it exsists, but rarely see a real one...:hugs:
> 
> Eva had it at 8DPO, I think...what's your CM?Click to expand...

I will post a pic ,:winkwink::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh God, use a spolier, lol. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Oh God, use a spolier, lol. :haha:

Only joking ,cm is creamy and sticky ,sorry tmi ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Right Brooke my chart please ?:hugs:
> 
> I don't like the dip today, but bc you're not feeling well, I'm not inclined to say it's necessairly a bad thing...:hugs:
> 
> I think Laura and Harri both used vitex...maybe they can tell you if it affected their LP.:flower:Click to expand...

Yup it made mine 3days longer :(


----------



## Desperado167

Am just worried mine is gonna be really short ,I will be happy for ten to twelve days lp ,:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> Right Brooke my chart please ?:hugs:

Your 7dpo temp looks like it's the same as last cycle but..... As you know it could be............ Ya know :D. IB :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Right Brooke my chart please ?:hugs:
> 
> I don't like the dip today, but bc you're not feeling well, I'm not inclined to say it's necessairly a bad thing...:hugs:
> 
> I think Laura and Harri both used vitex...maybe they can tell you if it affected their LP.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup it made mine 3days longer :(Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> Am just worried mine is gonna be really short ,I will be happy for ten to twelve days lp ,:thumbup:

What is it usually??


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Right Brooke my chart please ?:hugs:
> 
> Your 7dpo temp looks like it's the same as last cycle but..... As you know it could be............ Ya know :D. IB :happydance:Click to expand...

Aww bless I wish u were right ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I might be ;) :hugs: I hope I'm right too


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Am just worried mine is gonna be really short ,I will be happy for ten to twelve days lp ,:thumbup:
> 
> What is it usually??Click to expand...

 Am not too sure but before my loss it was 16 days after a smiley opk ,since my loss it's been wacko :wacko::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Your cover line is much higher this cycle too


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Am just worried mine is gonna be really short ,I will be happy for ten to twelve days lp ,:thumbup:
> 
> What is it usually??Click to expand...
> 
> Am not too sure but before my loss it was 16 days after a smiley opk ,since my loss it's been wacko :wacko::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: is this your first cycle on vitex? It is VERY powerful I couldn't do more than 3months


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Your cover line is much higher this cycle too

I know that's also been annoying me :dohh:I am on fertilaid ,I started it 17 days ago ,so far so good ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I feel the love!


----------



## Grumblebea

Hi Ladies. Still waiting on wobbles to help me with me account:coffee:


----------



## dachsundmom

Did you post it in the help forum? I think that's the fastest way.


----------



## Grumblebea

Wobbles wrote to me and said she would grant it to me but IDK how so waiting on her reply. If not, I will


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Wobbles wrote to me and said she would grant it to me but IDK how so waiting on her reply. If not, I will

:happydance::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

I am back:) 

I know you all missed me :haha: 

my internet was down for a few hours:growlmad:

Icca, where are those pics of your hair!!!!

:hi: Tracey and Nicole!


----------



## dachsundmom

You were gone forever! LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: :rofl: 

hey someone on here missed me those 2 hours :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

I missed you :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

aww... I have just logged on facebook and looks like another friend from high school is pregnant with twins. I am happy for her, but exactly why I don't go on facebook anymore LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Nicole can you not just delete your account and open a new one?


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> aww... I have just logged on facebook and looks like another friend from high school is pregnant with twins. I am happy for her, but exactly why I don't go on facebook anymore LOL

The dreaded Facebook I hate logging on to see everyone posting scan pics and talking about there kids or moaning about being pregnant I have never been pregnant but I promise if I ever do get pregnant I will NEVER complain :(


----------



## prettynpink29

NOT ME LOL 

my hair is shorter than this!:haha:

lets just say.... I can't wipe my butt with my hair! :rofl: :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## prettynpink29

Need more hairstyles Laura!! 

I need something with longer side bangs... Maybe eye length??


----------



## amommy

Thanks dachsund!! I agree its a very nice clean cycle!! intercourse timing was right on target too!! 

And its the first cycle I had a completely negative OPK 1 dpo. I have my fingers crossed but not getting my hopes up at least not too high because of my age.. 

Your chart is much much higher and steadier than in the past, I see you took some meds, I sure hope they do the trick for you!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, first off, please call me Brooke...it's much easier to type, lol.

I hate the meds, look at my FP....I'm not too hopeful and am ready to call this one done, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

This is why I am not on FB, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Here's some more I'll keep looking
 



Attached Files:







14b4df40.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 2









cd92b9ba.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura:) I like both of those!:) 

If my mom measured rite.. If I cut 10 inches off my hair, it will be rite above my nipple:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Woohoo haha I can't wait to see before and after pics :)


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL! 

there is a reason that I have decided to donate my hair... 

You all know I am a teacher.. Well one of my new students, just 5 years old, just got done this summer with chemo. She had a brain tumor and she ended up losing all of her hair:cry: 

well.. about a month ago her mom told me that she kept coming home and talking about my beautiful long hair. The mom told me that when the little girl says her prayers every night, she asks God to give her long hair like Teacher Heather :cry: :cry: The other Teachers and I were literally bawling by the time the mom was done talking. 

My intentions, were to donate my hair in the little girls name.. Before doing this I, thought I would ask her mom if she was looking into Locks of Love for her daughter. She said no, her husband and her considered it, but they decided against it for personal reasons.

But because of her story, I decided to donate my hair anyways :)


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2c41c7c0-1.jpg


----------



## Icca19

OMG heather that just brought me to tears :cry: :cry: :cry:
Are you still looking to help her because I still have my hair I cut off (I haven't printed out the form to mail it to locks of love yet
I would be more than willing to ship you my hair (lol that sounds weird) but seriously I would. 

And Brooke I see a line!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, take some more pics of that test :) 

Icca, I would love to donate my hair to her. But her parents are against it. The moms reasoning was they want her to know that she is beautiful inside and out, no matter what she looks like. I understand there reasoning and I have no rite to bud in or try and make them see things differently.. 
That is so sweet of you!!! I really wish there was more I could do. 
Take a pic of your hair:) I want to see how much you cut off!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...digging out of trash, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

:haha: 

we have all done that a few times :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/1b48d1da.jpg

Nothing to see, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke :hugs: 

are those wondfo?


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

your temps are so much higher this cycle! were they higher like that last time you took those meds?


----------



## dachsundmom

Nope, lol....


----------



## prettynpink29

that must be driving you crazy! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nah...I am very used to a lying chart, lol


----------



## Icca19

Aww Brooke I was certian I saw something. :hugs:

Ok I'm going to post a pic but I must say first that I have washed all my make up off for the day, took my contacts out, put my glasses on and I have DHs big comfy robe on, so its not my best pic 
But I'm still going to take one for you all


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather :cry: :cry: :cry: that is such a sweet thing to do poor little sweetheart what she had to go through is so sad :cry: :cry:


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/CF5332AF-orig.jpghttps://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/BB17F5DF-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Icca19

Not my best pic but me and the camera don't get along, esp when I'm the one taking the pic lol
Idk how some girls take those sexy pics, lol id never be able to pull that off!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, I love the hair!!!


----------



## Icca19

Thanks :hugs: 

That's straight out of the shower dry, no blow dryer or curlers. My hair just naturaly does it own thing


----------



## dachsundmom

It's adorable and the layers were a good idea! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ha even a cheap blue dye test won't give me a line
 



Attached Files:







1e9f37ab.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca what a lovely pic :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I considered buying a blue dye today, just for the evap.:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Laura :hugs: 


OMG Icca!! I love the layers! That's it, I have decided to get layers now :) it looks so cute on you! I suffer from pretty bad headaches some times, curious to see if chopping of my hair will help that:)


----------



## prettynpink29

Aww Laura :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I have really bad cramps :( I guess that's whitchy knocking at the door :( I really dread af I can't bear the pain and feeling I'll :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## prettynpink29

O Laura :hugs: :hugs: :cry: :cry: 

AF + endo makes for a really shitty week:cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks brooke :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn, it's just not fair.


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> O Laura :hugs: :hugs: :cry: :cry:
> 
> AF + endo makes for a really shitty week:cry:

It sure does :cry: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Come on girls the stats are down to you now come someonehasto get there bfp


----------



## Icca19

Aww Laura :cry: that's a heartbreaker :hugs: I'm so sorry 
I hope she doesn't show and stays far far away.....cramping is a symptom


----------



## dachsundmom

You're right, the stats are down.....:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Heather I used to get headaches a lot more when I had my long hair. Prob because it was always in a bun on top of my head. Lol the bag all my hair is in is heavy! I can't believe how much weight was on my head

Did you girls catch the top of my shoulder? 
Did I ever show you all my tattoo, its still a work in progress


----------



## prettynpink29

O going back to look at the tattoo!!! :)


----------



## prettynpink29

you girls can count me out of the stats too. I have been having cramps off and on all day too and a back ache. I think I am going to have a short LP, and the reason why my temps started to drop today.


----------



## dachsundmom

I saw it...explain, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> you girls can count me out of the stats too. I have been having cramps off and on all day too and a back ache. I think I am going to have a short LP, and the reason why my temps started to drop today.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Brooke :hugs: 

I think I am gonna move upstairs on the lap top and get the heating pad out LOL. And hot chamomile (sp) tea:) 

yes Icca, what is the tattoo of??:)


----------



## Icca19

:cry: oh no 

How many DPO appart are all you girls?
Someone has to have a BFP right?


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/9A5BBF00-orig.jpg[/IMG]

Its a coy fish jumping over my shoulder, its not colored in yet
And I have a cherryblossom branch on my back


----------



## dachsundmom

Very pretty! But, it looks so painful.:nope:


----------



## Icca19

This pic was taken right after he finished tattooing me (its wet on my shoulder from the ointment) that's why its shiny


----------



## Icca19

Yes it was :cry: but I manage to get through it. 
Iv been putting off finishing it since we've started TTC (9months ago) I really want to get it done but its super stressfull on the body. I need to plan it during the week of AF lol 
Maybe ill get it finished for christmas if I'm not prego by then. . It damn sure is an expensive gift lol all the $ we put into our tattoos we could have sepnt ttc if I would have known it would be this hard


----------



## prettynpink29

Cute!!! But I agree ouch! lol 

I am 7dpo 

Brooke is 9dpo

what is Laura?


----------



## dachsundmom

I think she is 12-13DPO


----------



## prettynpink29

Icca you are still in:)


----------



## Icca19

Idk about that, have you seen my chart lately, its all over the place. And my temps are going to have be super high. Idk about that.


----------



## prettynpink29

your temps are higher.. But we all know that temps don't mean shit :haha: LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

I was excited to hear about my blood test 2maro, but now I am not so sure! All this cramping and I might have my own answer in the morning LOL

btw... Brookes chart is very convincing to me!!!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Don't go by my chart, lol...it's just there to look pretty.


----------



## prettynpink29

I know you don't! LOL! 

but I can't help but keep looking at!!:)


----------



## Icca19

So true. I hate this chart so much already lol


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am seriously considering giving up the BBT, it's pissing me off, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

I know me too! I keep thinking, if I am going to get blood tests to confirm O the next 2 cycles, I might throw the BBT in the closet for a while :rofl:


----------



## Icca19

I'm not going to have any one to test with by the time I'm POAS. 

Although it could be another 3 weeks until I O and I'm half way through a tww so maybe not


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, no matter where I am in my cycle...I will POAS with you!


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: 

Icca I think our cycles are the longest LOL 

I remember last cycle I felt like Brooke and Laura were going circles around me :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri still wins for longest cycle, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

how long was her cycle? LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

you changed your pic:) Is that your really fur baby?


----------



## dachsundmom

I think Harri had like a 60-70 day cycle.:nope:

No, Porkchop would have eaten the lights, shit them out, and then require very expensive medical treatment.:growlmad:


----------



## prettynpink29

OMG thats crazy!!! Poor Harri, but not anymore:) 

and :rofl: :rofl: 

I knew that wasn't Porkchop!! Didn't know how many dogs you had LOL 

You really crack me up sometimes Brooke! 

OH totally just gave me the weirdest look as I am cracking up with tears in my eyes over your post:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## prettynpink29

I am still laughing!!! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri was also the only one of us to ever post pics of her EWCM.:nope::haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

No way!!! really?? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes...(hangs head in shame.) LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: I honestly get grossed out by my own CM sometimes :haha: 


Well I hear OHs friends coming in the door. Which means there gonna eat all my freshly made cookies :growlmad: 

I forgot to make a double batch and hide one:haha:


----------



## amommy

I am 4 dpo right now , last month was 47 day cycle a record for me anyway lol!! Ok brooke it is!! And I still like looking at your chart also!! I check cm and I must say its pretty gross!


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning girls I am 13dpo today I think giving up the bbt is a great idea although next cycle I'm using soy so I'm best to temp but it was great not temping this cycle I felt much more relaxed :) 
Heather good luck for your result today FX 
I'm still very crampy and very moody today so I'm expecting witch tomorrow or Thursday at the very latest :(


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2c634d0d-1.jpg

Done testing for this cycle, lol


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/7DECD135-orig.jpg[/IMG]

I swear my line is lighter compaired to the POAS I used days ago


----------



## Icca19

Brooke :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Me too Brooke :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
Icca what day do you usually get a pos?


----------



## Icca19

Any where between CD20-23, I'm on CD17 so I thought the lines would be darker...well on the one at least

Oh, did I tell you girls that the girl sitting next to me in my training class was prego, she told me she just found out that morning before she came to work. 
Go figure 20 people in the class ans I sit next to the only prego one! FML!


----------



## dachsundmom

That is a definite FYL situation, lol:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca if you are going to o closer to cd23 then I think your ok :hugs:
Wow that sucks that the pregnant one has to be sat next to you :( boooo
Well it's just a quick check in I'm soooo buisy today there was a big accident on the motorway this morning so I was late for work and didn't get a drink before I started and now I have ran over my dinner so I only have minuets to eat so I am stuffing my face while writing lol 
I have really bad af cramps :( weired how I'm still not spotting yet though ughhh


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: hope your day gets better laura

I can't chat long either, just stopping in to say :hi:....its going to be a long day


----------



## amommy

Test #1 and paper#1 done, 2 more papers and 1 more test to go between now and thursday!! And I have decided to homeschool my kids..what did I do to myself!!?!

So I will be busy also! 5 dpo today and the green ic madness has begun!! 1-4 dpo was negative, today had a line..go figure!! I know it can't be real but...


----------



## dachsundmom

Can we see the test? None of us really venture into the HPT forum, so you'll have to double post, lol.


----------



## amommy

Brooke, I didn't post it over there lol its way too early to even think of it being a line lol!! I dont go there very often anymore, kinda lost interest. Here is the stupid test
https://i43.tinypic.com/5yi9s8.jpg

Thank you for asking hun!


----------



## dachsundmom

I can see the test strip, but not color...TBH.


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, just get into the habit of waking up, POAS, and posting the pics here...we love to see them, lol.


----------



## amommy

Haha brooke, ok if you say so, it might get a little annoying if I get a little over excited one day haha and pee on more than one! Ty again!

Glad that i's all it is! Because it can't be a line


----------



## dachsundmom

Post as many as you like....oh, we also love a good tweaker.


----------



## Icca19

Yes we do love pics (hpts opks it doesn't matter)
Hell my opks didn't even have a line....barely :rofl: 

I see the line but I don't see color :hugs:


----------



## amommy

Oh well I love to tweak lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll post another BFN later and you can play with it, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey girls! 
I am on my phone at work. I will get on the lap top when I get home and catch up:) 
I missed a call from my doctor, he left me a message and it said I definitely did O :happydance: I called the nurse and she is suppose to call me back with the number:) 
I think I am most excited that my body did something rite for once :cry: (happy cry)


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Grumblebea

Yay pink!!! Oh yes I love pics of any tests. Heck I have a ton of opk and ic, I should just pee on one for the fun of it lol. I miss peeing on stuff :/


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Girls!! :) 
My Dr sounded in shock LOL.


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole, if you want to POAS, go for it! But, please don't upset yourself.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya I'm back Heather :happydance: wooohooooooo that's great news :hugs:
Nicole :hugs: :hugs:
Brooke I just poas ha another bfn of course ugh I sed I wouldn't pee again lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, you know I will POAS too...hell, why not? LOL

We are idiots, but we're idiots together...so it's ok.


----------



## Grumblebea

I'm good; I've excepted it and I've moved on. I just miss peeing on stuff. Heck I could pee on matches to get the same feeling :)


----------



## amommy

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, you know I will POAS too...hell, why not? LOL
> 
> We are idiots, but we're idiots together...so it's ok.

Joining the idiot club right along with you!! and in my case the crazy tweakers club!! hahaa


----------



## dachsundmom

If you get two pink lines on a set of matches, I will be pissed! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

amommy said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Laura, you know I will POAS too...hell, why not? LOL
> 
> We are idiots, but we're idiots together...so it's ok.
> 
> Joining the idiot club right along with you!! and in my case the crazy tweakers club!! hahaaClick to expand...

Welcome to the group...just hang your head in virtual shame every once and awhile and you'll fit in nicely.:haha::hugs:


----------



## amommy

haha, Since they have banished me from the test board, I'm sure I have already been an honorary member of the wall of shame!!!! teehee.. 

I see that the OB lady hasn't been back.. the one who claimed to be an OB doc but typed like she was 15.. haha gotta love that one...

Ok im bad, sorry! had to get that off my chest

Today my son is sweet 16, how cool is that??


----------



## wanabeamama

Another stupid bfn lol
 



Attached Files:







0a034c5d.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/c5e62447-1.jpg

My 2nd line has color and is in the wrong place! FML...seriously, FML....LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/c5e62447.jpg

Here's the original...FML


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, is that a Tesco test?

Yay for a Sweet 16!!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

OMG!!! so much POAS going on!!!!! 

you girls are all tempting me :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## amommy

pee pee pee.. Did that get you in the spirit? hehe..
Can't wait until tomorrow I will be 6 dpo and the very earliest earliest you could get a hint of a line and actually believe it!! 

I love you guys, can i just say that?


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: 

I am 8dpo today... a very very small chance I would see a line today! :) But I will hold onto hope!


----------



## dachsundmom

Of course you can say that! We have a lot of love on our thread...most of the time. :haha::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: yea, most of the time :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, now you have to POAS...you just outed yourself, lol.


----------



## prettynpink29

where is the pic Laura!!!

LLL!!!! LLL!!!! LLL!!!! LLL!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura has a pic on the previous page, with my awful test, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> Heather, now you have to POAS...you just outed yourself, lol.

ok :blush: I will hold me pee for a few hours an poas! hell, why not, I already know there is only gonna be 1 thick shitty pink line! :rofl: 

and my plans for 11/11/11 have changed! OH wants to take me out on a surprise day.. I we are leaving at 8am:growlmad: but I think I am gonna sneak a test in my purse and make sure to be in a bathroom around 11:00:haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

I meant her sexy pic! 

I don't see it on the previous page, unless she took it back off :shrug:


and sorry about all the bfns girls :hugs:

someone has to be getting a bfp, who's it gonna be!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

Nurse just called me!! 

My progesterone # was 21 :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

That is a fab OV!!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks!! I know I never thought she was going to say 21:) 

She asked me if I was shocked, I said hell ya!! 

She laughed and said, so was my Dr., he was very shocked by the results!


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Nurse just called me!!
> 
> My progesterone # was 21 :happydance: :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, is that a Tesco test?
> 
> Yay for a Sweet 16!!!!

no its a onestep that the supply the hospitals with but there 25mui :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura... How do you get those from the hospital? And when you girls from the UK say you have appts at the hospital, is that the same as a Dr's office here? 

just curious lol


----------



## wanabeamama

I got the tests from amazon but they are also supplied to the hospital by the same supplier, 
We have a gp general practitioner (doctor)
And a hospital appointment is with a specialist when you have been refered by your gp I have a female gp and she is great I'm very lucky most gp's are terrible but mine is great she refers me right away and most people have to go back 3or4 times before there gp will consider referring them.


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks for explaining Laura! :hugs: 

I have always been curious when I heard hospital and appt used in the same sentences. So, if u had an emergency would you go to the hospital for it? Or do you call that something different too? Lol:)


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/3A857280-orig.jpg[/IMG]

Omg!! I can't believe it!!


----------



## amommy

yay icca!!!! its a smiley!! woot woot!! Now get on bd'ing.. attack hubby!


----------



## Icca19

I am freaking out right now!! 
I just got done reading all the post from earlier and catching and noticed that it was a POAS party while I was gone so....I decided to go POAS before I posted anything on the thread and look what I got!! 
AND I just went to the bathroom like a little over an hour ago so I was SURE it was going to be neg. I even had a comment to go with a neg opk and everything! :rofl: 
I am SO excited right now! I can't wait to go BD!


----------



## prettynpink29

WOW Icca!!! That is so much darker than this mornings! You must of surged super fast! :happydance: 

Go pee on the cb regular one now! :)


----------



## Icca19

Lol I was thinking about it but I'm super happy will the smiley face. 
Oh what the heck....hold on. 
I think I NEED to know what shade that line is :rofl:


----------



## Grumblebea

Omg so ex just texted me and says nice pic in bnb!!! How does he even know the word bnb? He's got issues and needs help!


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/6F5457B9-orig.jpg[/IMG]

Its a + too! :happydance:
I bet tomorrow mornings are going to be super dark!


----------



## Icca19

Idk :shrugs: how would he know bnb lol
Does he even know what it stands for :rofl:


----------



## prettynpink29

for Brooke, so I am not "outed" anymore :haha:

I see a little something.. But who knows, I have gotten little lines on these before and bam nada :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6









pic2.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## prettynpink29

Icca YAY!!! beautiful + :happydance: 

Nicole, that is so creepy!! :growlmad:Have you figured out how to change your user name?


----------



## Grumblebea

I think I did but won't have time to get on laptop until sat. I will just be a cheerleader until then and btw thanks pink, u r a trip girl!


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs: 

:rofl: 

I don't want to make matters worse LOL Should I take that off?


----------



## Grumblebea

Hell no! I tell him but maybe he needs to hear it from someone else.


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg icca wooooohoooooo I told it would just appear from nowhere yey :happydance:
Heather I see a pink line do you see it irl?


----------



## harri

I see a pink line too heather! X


----------



## wanabeamama

HEATHER omfg :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







3b418166.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wanabeamama

Harri I miss you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: how you doin???


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow Harri your baby has fingernails and hair omg that is amazing :hugs:


----------



## harri

I miss you too Laura!!! :hugs: 

I know it's going so quick, I've been panicking over the past couple of days because my boobs have stopped hurting and I don't feel sick anymore! DH told me to get a grip! Lol 
6 days until my scan :) 

How are you Laura? What's new? 

I totally see that line in your tweak for Heather x


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: surely the sore boobs and ms has to stop at some point :) 
I'm fine af is due tonight or tomorrow am I'm 14dpo and woohooooo no spotting at all I am amazed cm is like milk lol and my NBA whent sore yesterday so af must be around the corner I'm so happy I havnt had spotting :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole...grrrrrrrr!!!:growlmad:

Harri...they boobs are supposed to stop hurting and you should start to feel a lot better...this is all normal! :happydance:

Icca...sexy time!!!

Heather....OMG!!!!:happydance:

Laura...I am so glad you aren't spotting.:hugs:

Christi....:hugs:

Tracey....good luck at the doctor today!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke why the he'll are you up so early? Lol did you poas?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am up every morning at this time, lol. Have you just figured out that I usually log on by 6am my time, lol.

No more sticks...I am waiting for AF; to add insult to injury, FF tells me my chart went triphasic on CD22. Like I needed to know that!


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh damn it that is why I stopped the charting this cycle lol how strange we both just had tri charts but both still getting bfn booooo but your only 11dpo you still have a very good chance of getting your bfp :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wowzers I just looked at your chart :happydance: 

I know somebody is going to get a bfp within the next 2days I just feel it :happydance:


----------



## harri

Thanks girls :thumbup:

Yay for no spotting Laura :happydance: and what a freaking lovely triphasic chart you have brooke!! :) 

Xxx


----------



## harri

I feel it too !!!!!!!! Fx'd!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Grumblebea

Wow heather I see it too on lauras tweak yayand FX for you! Yes harri the sore boobs do go away until right before and after birth and for the lucky ones, the ms does too. I'm going to peek at your chart now Brooke.


----------



## Grumblebea

Oh hellz yeah Brooke, u better go get some matches lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, don't get excited about the chart...something would have shown on a test by now...especially since FF is calling it triphasic on CD22...it's just a wait for AF now...:haha:

But thanks anyway!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke if hsg raises every 2days then I recon it would have been to early yesterday to see anything I think you should go pee :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tomorrow...if it stays up, tomorrow, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

:coffee: Ugh it's gona be ages till Heather gets up:coffee:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Tomorrow...if it stays up, tomorrow, lol

Ok I will wait till tomorrow and we will pee together to if af doesn't arrive tonight or when I wake up in the morning :hugs:
What dpo do you usually get your af dip?


----------



## dachsundmom

I would expect a decent dip tomorrow...


----------



## wanabeamama

Noooooooooo Brooke no dip :hugs: I am praying for you :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/D5F8E7FF-orig.jpg[/IMG]

Wtf?!1 why no smiley face now? :shrugs: Its darker than it was yesterday


----------



## Icca19

And what is up with my chart?!


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow...big temp rise.


----------



## Icca19

Idk why I would get one so soon :shrugs: 
I'm so confused now lol ill be POAS later to try to clear any more confusion


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca...stop looking at the digi stick, lol. You will drive yourself bonkers.


----------



## wanabeamama

I only get a smiley for a few hours will probably get a temp raise tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Too late lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Hold up you got a raise today ?????


----------



## Icca19

Yeah a super high one! 
This is all so unusual for me. 
I don't O this early, I don't get smiley faces at night and my temps this cycle have been weird (all over the place) 
I'm happy but nervous at the same time


----------



## wanabeamama

Just go with it te digs have ALWAYS been right for me and every cycle can be different and so many things can effect your temp so all I've got to say is :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## Icca19

Lol oh we are, like rabbits!! But I only want one bunny, not 12 like they have :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg I have just eaten a huge chunk of cake and then read the ingredients I will have to post a pic it was full of chit lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha
 



Attached Files:







c5eb7067.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dachsundmom

What is chit? Do you mean shit? LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I was trying to be a good girl lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I figured it was some strange Brit food, like haggis....lol


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: I've never been to Scotland so not tried haggis and never will it sounds awfull lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not even sure which part of the animal gets cooked, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

I think the spotting is about to start cm is going darker little yellow/brown tinge 
So if timing is right and af starts tomorrow my big 11.11.11 event will be starting soy lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Haggis is a dish containing sheep's 'pluck' (heart, liver and lungs), minced with onion, oatmeal, suet, spices, and salt, mixed with stock, and traditionally simmered in the animal's stomach for approximately three hours. Most modern commercial haggis is prepared in a casing rather than an actual stomach.

Haggis is a kind of sausage, or savoury pudding cooked in a casing of sheep's intestine, as many sausages are. As the 2001 English edition of the Larousse Gastronomique puts it, "Although its description is not immediately appealing, haggis has an excellent nutty texture and delicious savoury flavour".[1]


----------



## wanabeamama

Haggis is a dish containing sheep's 'pluck' (heart, liver and lungs), minced with onion, oatmeal, suet, spices, and salt, mixed with stock, and traditionally simmered in the animal's stomach for approximately three hours. Most modern commercial haggis is prepared in a casing rather than an actual stomach.

Haggis is a kind of sausage, or savoury pudding cooked in a casing of sheep's intestine, as many sausages are. As the 2001 English edition of the Larousse Gastronomique puts it, "Although its description is not immediately appealing, haggis has an excellent nutty texture and delicious savoury flavour".[1]


----------



## dachsundmom

That is the most disgusting sounding dish ever.:nope:

How are you taking the soy?


----------



## wanabeamama

:( poor sheep


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> That is the most disgusting sounding dish ever.:nope:
> 
> How are you taking the soy?

I have no idea I don't even know If I got the right stuff lol
 



Attached Files:







6af0a4f1.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

That's it...I would consider following Heather's schedule, since she has endo as well...but, my concern is that she is a much later OVr than we are...I am thinking CD2-6 and CD3-7 at the latest.


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok I will go with the 2-6 how many should I take?


----------



## dachsundmom

That's where Heather should come in...I am not sure if it should be dosed a certain way for endo and I don't want to give you bad info.


----------



## amommy

Heather that i's a nice pink line 
Icca, wow nice temp rise! Sorry to hear you dont want a dozen..hey you could beat octo mom
Brooke I'm here honey just a few hours earlier here!! Have a huge trst today wish me luck!!
Wanna, I take soy 200 mg day 2-6..dont have the same issues as you and most people start with a lower dose hth

Cannot wait until you trst brooke!
:wacko:
https://i42.tinypic.com/e03l3d.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, I see a pink line, but I also see a lot of dye? Is that test dry?

And GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## amommy

Nope that test was still wet, and its mostly disappeared now, Figures since I am only 6 dpo, but there is still something shadowy there.. 
You know I am very very skeptical!!! And won't relax until I see a very very dark line!! LOL

A bit worried about the temp dip that it may be AF on her way, my cervix is lower than yesterday :( Because of my cycles going short back in July.. Hoping its something else, but going to wait and see!


----------



## dachsundmom

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## amommy

Awww you're so sweet! 
Did you see? Michelle Duggar got pregnant with #20, she is 43!!

Have to go study now, have a test at 1030 which is 2 hours from now.. Will check back later!


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey Girls, I haven't been able to catch up on the thread. 

I have been dealing with family emergency since 3am. :cry: :cry: 

I hope everyone is ok, I am on my phone now, will try and get on lap top later


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, is everyone ok?


----------



## Desperado167

Heather hope u are ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks girls,

no, probably gonna have to go out of town for a few days. It is my sister, she got in a car accident :cry: :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> thanks girls,
> 
> no, probably gonna have to go out of town for a few days. It is my sister, she got in a car accident :cry: :cry:

Omg ,I am so sorry ,keeping u both in my prayers ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh no! Is it serious? :hugs:


----------



## harri

Hope your OK heather, I hope it isn't serious :( :hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri...you're a prune? LOL


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: aww I hope she's going to be ok


----------



## amommy

Wow Heather so sorry!! Hope everything will be alright, prayers for you and your family


----------



## waiting2c

So sorry to hear that heather .. I really hope she us ok.

Look after yourself and you know we are here for you :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg Heather I hope your sister is ok :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs: :hugs: 

things just went from bad to worse:cry: 

we just found out she was pregnant also, and the baby didn't make it :cry: 

we don't think she even knew she was pregnant, her boyfriend had no clue either

she is in an out of consciousness :cry:

I wish I could get to her. We live about 9 hours apart :(


----------



## waiting2c

Awwwww heather :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Im so sorry.


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:nope::nope::nope::nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Are your parents with her? :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Am terribly sorry,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: heather I'm so sorry xxxx


----------



## Icca19

:cry: :cry: I'm so sorry Heather :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks girls :hugs: 

My dad and grandma are with her rite now. My mom is trying to get on a plane to go down there. And I think OH and I are gonna drive up friday. 

We just got another up date. She is going to be ok :) They think she is just in a state of shock and that is the reason for the drifting in and out of consciousness. All tests are looking good. Besides the u/s :cry: Drs think that she just needs time to rest and sleep it off. 

I am sorry I haven't been able to catch up on the thread yet still. I hope all is well with all of you :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/4c072d5c-1.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

brook i see a pink line do you see it do you?????????


----------



## wanabeamama

heather im so so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry:
:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't see it....


----------



## Grumblebea

So sorry heather. Hugs.


----------



## Icca19

Aww Brooke idk what I see :cry: my stupid smart phone sucks. I think I see something 
:hugs: what do you see?

Well I just got home from work and OPKed 
Got another smiley face! 
Can I send the pic to someones email? I can't post it. 
I took both tests too, all the lines are DARK!


----------



## wanabeamama

it must be my computer then hold on let me look on my phone :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can see something in the pic...not IRL, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't know what I see but there is something there :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







19aeba09.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 6









f1a4d9cc.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dachsundmom

Only the morning will tell, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

yeah :hugs: we will know alot tomorrow 
if i get af 
you get temp drop or bfp
icca gets a temp raise or another smiley face 
and if heather and her sister are ok :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

well i will be going to bed very soon here goes:sleep: im going to brace myself for the arrival of the super bitch tomorrow :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## amommy

I know things are kind of hard right now for Heather, but hoped it would be ok to post my opk's because at least they have a line, and are getting darker!! haha (not that it means anything) but some people say it does.. haha so im done for peeing on one!
 



Attached Files:







PART_1320878072201.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
Aww girls I might not be able to sleep tonight, so much going on tomorrow! 

I haven't figured out how I feel about this 2ww yet lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey Girls, 

It has been one long stressful day but it is ending on a good note! Very thankful that my sister is going to be ok:) Not that it matters, but this is not my "biological" sister (not my sister who offered to be my surrogate one day). This is technically my cousin, but my mom and dad took her in when I was just a baby and she was raised as my sister, and to me she is :) 

Obviously there was no poas for me today, and my temp was obviously not taken with good rest, but gonna add it anyways. 

Thank you so much for all the support and and love today girls! It was much needed and appreciated :hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks for the tweak Laura! I did see a slight something, but who knows with ICs LOL I am glad you have no spotting!! I hope af doesn&#8217;t come for you :hugs: My soy tablets are 40mg. I took Harri&#8217;s dosage of 3-7. If I remember correctly, I took 160mg 2 days and 240mg 3 days.

Harri can&#8217;t wait to see you scan pics:) how exciting!!

Brooke your chart is AMAZING!!! I know that doesn&#8217;t mean anything to you, but man, that is one perfect looking chart! :)

Nicole, I see you haven&#8217;t gotten to change your name yet!:growlmad:

Icca, that is a huge temp rise!! And you are still getting +opks! I wonder what your temp will be in the morning!:thumbup:

Amommy, I hope that those +opks are good news for you!! :)

Tracey, I can&#8217;t believe you are almost 7 weeks already! That sure did fly by to me:) 

Tracey, I hope your Dr appt went well! :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

So glad to hear your sis is ok :hugs: that's great  

Hope you get some rest with a good temp. 
What time is it for you? 

I'm going to be going to bed soon....well trying to lol
I'm kinda hooked on this program I'm watching about time, time travel, and all kinds of crazy stuff


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks :) 

It is about 20min till 7pm:) I am sure I will be out by 8 LOL 

are you anxious to see what your temp is in the morning? 

what is the show called?


----------



## waiting2c

So glad everything is going to be okay for your sis Heather. You make sure you get a good rest tonight! Looking forward to seeing your POAS effort in the morning!!

Yup 7 weeks has kinda flown by in some respects and seemed like forever in others lol!


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Tracey :) 

I am pretty exhausted, pretty sure I will sleep like a rock! 

Yes, I guess I will be poas it the morning, but I also have to work, so probably wont get to post the pic till early afternoon. :growlmad:


----------



## Icca19

Yes I'm super excited to see what my temp will be!! Lol 
Its 9:55pm here, our show is over so its almost bed time
Its was a show on a channel called Nova, its a nerd channel lol I'm a nerd, id so rather watch an educational channel than the crap that's on other channels 

Tracey have you figured out when you get to find out what your having?


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg Brooke I just saw your chart I hope your poas :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, I am so glad things are working out for your sister and hey, I'm adopted...biology is nothing to me, lol.:hugs:

Chrsiti, of course you may post your pics, whenever you want...it's kind of a requirement.:haha::haha:

Laura, how are you feeling this morning?

AFM, I am feeling a little AFish, which is going to piss me off, bc this is the most perfect LP chart I have ever had.:growlmad:


----------



## Grumblebea

Ok so today is 11-11-11 who's pissing on something? Come on girls I need something to look at with my coffee.


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm feeling great no af or tummy ache or spotting this is officially the longest I have EVER gone without any bleeding what so ever but I know it will arrive at some point today.

Brooke are you testing? What do thou mean you feel AFish???? Lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning Nicole it's only the 10th here lol
How are you today?


----------



## Grumblebea

I'm ok, can't say much more. I sure hope the witch stays away for the both of you.


----------



## Grumblebea

I thought y'all were ahead of us. What time of day is it there on your Wednesday?


----------



## dachsundmom

The are 5 hours ahead of us, so it's going on Thursday noon....

Laura, my CM is getting a little watery and I am crampy...a little.


----------



## wanabeamama

Its thursday the 10th and 11:30 am lol 
any news on sorting a new account?


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok the cramping try to, ignore pregnant or not you would get mild cramping anyway around the time of af :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/1DCC19CA-orig.jpg[/IMG]

Here is todays OPK (fmu) 
They both seem to be neg now
Guess I'm going to be DPO ststus soon


----------



## Icca19

So who else is POAS with me? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/162256d3-1.jpg


----------



## Grumblebea

I guess it's the 10th here too, messed up on my dates.


----------



## Grumblebea

I can't see on my phone. Is there a 2nd line?


----------



## Icca19

My phone sucks
What do you see Brooke?


----------



## dachsundmom

I see an evap, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

I see somthing
 



Attached Files:







d4337f2f.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK, Laura...I just think with my chart and being 12DPO, there should be no doubt about it now.


----------



## wanabeamama

Mehhhhhh
 



Attached Files:







51296f75.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wanabeamama

I was reading a thread yesterday with lots of girls who didn't get there bfp until after 16dpo or 2-3days after af was due one had a total stark White frer the day af was due and the day after got two pink lines :hugs: don't give up hope just yet even I have a teeny weeny bit of hope lol :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I've often wondered about the late BFPs and if the women charted or were guessing DPO from OPKs and CM?


----------



## amommy

Can you please take a diff picture brooke I'm sure I see something on that test


----------



## dachsundmom

amommy said:


> Can you please take a diff picture brooke I'm sure I see something on that test

I didin't save it, lol


----------



## amommy

Here is todays and no temp rise thought hmmm

https://i40.tinypic.com/xgic6d.jpg


----------



## prettynpink29

Well I tested this morning and will upload pics when I get home. I am pretty sure there evap lines! I really do hate ICs. Wish I would have just used a frer

Brooke, I can't see your pic on my phone. But I can't wait to look when I get home! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, I am going to lighten that pic..give me a minute. Too dark for me to see.


----------



## dachsundmom

Now I see why you went, hmmmmmm


----------



## amommy

I went hmmm because my temp didnt recover this morning and I really wanted it to!! Booo


----------



## dachsundmom

What should your LP be this cycle? I know it's been wonky and how did your exam go?


----------



## amommy

Monday's exam I got 95%, yesterdays I think i missed 5-6 or so was not as well prepared, but that is still a 91% or so.. Thank you so much for asking, its been a busy week!! I love school though so its not stressful, just busy! Only have one more paper to write and a test next week!!
Thank you so much for asking about me.. so sweet!

Oh and my LP, the normal is 11-12, but its been 9,8,7,7... so who knows, I am taking B complex to see if that helps, and might get some progesterone cream today, but its probably just adding oil to cement!! haha.. 

I really think your wondfo may have something starting!


----------



## amommy

Laura I did a tweak since you girls said it was ok, and I see something on that test, I thought I did to begin with, not certain if it has color.. maybe you can open it up and take another pic since there is a lot of shadows on it!
 



Attached Files:







51296f75.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## amommy

I have seen many people be --- at 12 dpo and go on to get BFP, most of them were watching their cycles.. I don't think you are out yet!


----------



## dachsundmom

I would lay off of the progesterone for now, but if you are going to use it, I'd start today, lol. 

Maybe...IDK, I think by now the answer should be definite, but tomorrow's temp will tell us.:hugs:


----------



## amommy

yea, my brain capacity has been overflowing with remembering everything for school, and I meant to get some haha.. "meant to" being the key words.. then i keep spacing it off!

I am taking DHEA 25 mg, Fish oil supp, baby aspirin and the B complex.. LOL, all of which are still probably adding oil to cement!


----------



## dachsundmom

So you use the progest to build your lining and the aspirin to thin it? LOL


----------



## amommy

haha, no.. the aspirin is to help with implant problems in case there is some kind of clotting issue.. 

Progesterone helps increase your lining? hmm didn't know that, I was just told I needed it a while back with 2 of my kids LOL!


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes...it's a lining thickener, but aspirin can be a blood thinner, so it all confuses me, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

amommy said:


> Laura I did a tweak since you girls said it was ok, and I see something on that test, I thought I did to begin with, not certain if it has color.. maybe you can open it up and take another pic since there is a lot of shadows on it!

O wow I can see it on there


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

I wish I could happydance but I'm 15dpo lol


----------



## amommy

Hmm, yea but anything i's possible!! hoping af stays away for both of you!


----------



## dachsundmom

I know, but no AF..how can you tell me it's not too late and not say the same for you?


----------



## amommy

Here are my opks, bottom is from today 
https://i41.tinypic.com/2j61fl0.jpg
At least those are getting darker lol..not that it means anything haha


----------



## wanabeamama

:blush: I know I'm sorry if I was 12dpo I would have a little more confidence but the fact is were BOTH still in :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## amommy

Because you have an awesome LP..mine has been crazu short


----------



## amommy

I can understand, and not trying to place false hope!! Just hoping for you both


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't put oo much stock in the OPK thing, until after I see a postive HPT...but, I am wrong, a lot!

Laura, we are cycle buddies....it will work out for us.


----------



## amommy

I dont put any stock into them lol!! But it's fun to pee on them


----------



## wanabeamama

The spotting has begun lol just very light brown but it's there I just want af to hurry up so I can start the soy :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> The spotting has begun lol just very light brown but it's there I just want af to hurry up so I can start the soy :happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry::cry:


But, yay for soy!!!!:happydance:


----------



## amommy

SS about the witch starting her presence but hopefully the soy will help!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura, so sorry about the spotting :hugs: 

Brooke, what is your longest LP? 

Amommy, I like to pee on opks in the 2ww too :blush: Just for fun lol 

Icca glad you opks went negative!!


----------



## prettynpink29

well here are the ICs from this morning and the opk I just peed on when I got home for fun :haha:

I keep seeing hints of things on the ICs, but I think they are just a bunch of crap :growlmad: I hate evaps!

1st pic fmu
2nd pic is smu
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 9









pic2.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 9









pic4.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, I think I can see a line and I once had an LP of 18 days...and guess what, it was my TMX cycle...FML

But, my temps weren't this steady, so I am hoping I have my normal temp drop tomorrow and AF the day after.


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, your chart looks like a roller-coaster going up hill! :) 
I think 18 was my longest LP also, and on clomid! :( 

I am pretty sure my tests are evaps. I had a temp drop this morning again... My temps have been shit this cycle, very up and down! LOL


----------



## amommy

Heather I see a line also!! yay... I did a tweak for you a bit, just coz i like to!! hehe
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks amommy :) 

that is the one I see the line on the most. It was fmu and my pee was so dark. 

but not getting my hopes up, been there done that! :haha:


----------



## amommy

Ok girls I had to do a PM test. Here it is! I enhanced a bit and then did the sepia!

Any opinions would be helpful! 

Hugs Brooke, you aren't out honey!! did you pee on another stick this afternoon?
 



Attached Files:







7dpoC.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 8









7dpoCs.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dachsundmom

I see something on both pics, but color....I'm not sure.

I might POAS this evening, after work, lol.


----------



## amommy

Ok good I will be waiting!


----------



## prettynpink29

I agree with Brooke, I see something too, but not sure it is pink. what does it look like irl? 

Brooke, I will be waiting to see your poas too:) How much longer? lol


----------



## amommy

It looks so faint i have to tilt it to see it.. It was there a few minutes after!


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey for the lines :happydance:
Wow girls I just want to thank you all so so much for being here I feel so positive even though af will be with me any Minuit you give me so much strength I don't know I would do with out all of you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/18f15759-1.jpg


----------



## prettynpink29

aww :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

I know how you feel!!! I felt the same way yesterday! All of you were so caring and supportive with me about my sister :hugs: 

that is why we are all here! To support each other:)


----------



## dachsundmom

We love you Triple L!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

We love you Heather!!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

We love you too Brooke!!!!!!!!! :) 

and I fell in love with your doggy too:blush:


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry: :cry: group hug :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
I love you guys :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura, I am pretty sure that AF is rite around the corner for me too :hugs: 

I still feel crampy and my cervix has gone so hard like it does before AF. 

My shortest cycle was 33 days, I think this one is going to be a few days shorter for me. :cry: bitter sweet. Glad its not dragging on, but sad that with such good results from progesterone test and still nada:(


----------



## Desperado167

B ,I can see a pink line on your test :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: Tracey!


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> :hi: Tracey!

Hi Hun ,sorry I have been struggling to keep up with all my subscribed threads ,I can also see a line on your test ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

We love you Tracey!!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

:kiss:Feel the love :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> We love you Tracey!!!!!

Bless ,I love u all too ,:hugs:Am def feeling the love and it's making me feel all warm inside ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow brooke if that is not a bfp I will never trust a pee stick again
 



Attached Files:







493602a7.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not convinced....


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, have you thought about trying a frer? Or something else?


----------



## Desperado167

Someone asked about my hospital apt yesterday ,well it went good :thumbup:My rheumatoid factor has lowered due to my weight loss and healthy eating and exercising regime ,and the gynae prescribed me progesterone ,they said if I really really wanted the steroids I could have them but he didn't think there was enough evidence for me to take them and there was a lot of side effects ,so ATM I just need to get a bfp and quick ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry: but Brooke I really want it to be your bfp :cry: 
But I understand you not being convinced :hugs: tomorrow is 11:11:11 and someone WILL get there bfp I just know it :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> Someone asked about my hospital apt yesterday ,well it went good :thumbup:My rheumatoid factor has lowered due to my weight loss and healthy eating and exercising regime ,and the gynae prescribed me progesterone ,they said if I really really wanted the steroids I could have them but he didn't think there was enough evidence for me to take them and there was a lot of side effects ,so ATM I just need to get a bfp and quick ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Someone will, for sure!


----------



## Desperado167

How weird is that I will be 11dpo on the 11.11.11 ,:hugs:Anyone else ?


----------



## prettynpink29

wanabeamama said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Someone asked about my hospital apt yesterday ,well it went good :thumbup:My rheumatoid factor has lowered due to my weight loss and healthy eating and exercising regime ,and the gynae prescribed me progesterone ,they said if I really really wanted the steroids I could have them but he didn't think there was enough evidence for me to take them and there was a lot of side effects ,so ATM I just need to get a bfp and quick ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...


:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

can I ask what rheumatoid factor means?


----------



## wanabeamama

If I could have one wish it would be that all of us get our bfp together it would be a dream come true :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Desperado167 said:


> How weird is that I will be 11dpo on the 11.11.11 ,:hugs:Anyone else ?


LOL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> How weird is that I will be 11dpo on the 11.11.11 ,:hugs:Anyone else ?

Omg so is Heather :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ha ha my cm is orange ewwww


----------



## dachsundmom

This is getting very exciting!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> This is getting very exciting!

Haha I guess your not talking about the orange cm :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

No, orange CM is very interesting! LOL


----------



## Desperado167

Heather I have rheumatoid arthritis and the rheumatoid factor is a test to measure different antibodies in the blood ,well they were much lower than my last test Which is great ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> How weird is that I will be 11dpo on the 11.11.11 ,:hugs:Anyone else ?
> 
> 
> LOL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:winkwink:Click to expand...

It's gotta be a sign ,let's all test at eleven a.m ,:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> No, orange CM is very interesting! LOL

:rofl: I'll take your word for it lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How weird is that I will be 11dpo on the 11.11.11 ,:hugs:Anyone else ?
> 
> 
> LOL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> It's gotta be a sign ,let's all test at eleven a.m ,:hugs:Click to expand...

You have to test at 11:11 am and 11:11 pm :happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura, orange CM?? LOL never heard of someone call there CM orange! 

Tracey, that is what I thought it was, but wasn't sure. I am so glad your test results were better :) Were do you live? We might have a times difference:) But we are not going anywhere 2maro anymore, so I am down for testing at 11:11am again!! :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> Laura, orange CM?? LOL never heard of someone call there CM orange!
> 
> Tracey, that is what I thought it was, but wasn't sure. I am so glad your test results were better :) Were do you live? We might have a times difference:) But we are not going anywhere 2maro anymore, so I am down for testing at 11:11am again!! :happydance:

Northern Ireland ,yep I will test twice ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

as long as my temp stays high, I will test at 11:11am and I am not peeing on anymore ICs, I am angry at those LOL 

I will use a frer! 

I was gonna go out and get $ store hpt, but Brooke might slap me through the computer if I did that:rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

But it is orange lol it's so strange I've never had a cycle like this usually I've been bleeding for 4days by now a 16day lp is so frustrating but I don't think were ever happy with what we have got :( 70% of my cycle is TWW 
There is only 10 days from 1st day of af till ovulation then 16 days of waiting to find out that af is here yet again lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Why in the hell would you get a Dollar Tree HPT? LOL

Laura, are we talking carrots here?


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> Laura, orange CM?? LOL never heard of someone call there CM orange!
> 
> Tracey, that is what I thought it was, but wasn't sure. I am so glad your test results were better :) Were do you live? We might have a times difference:) But we are not going anywhere 2maro anymore, so I am down for testing at 11:11am again!! :happydance:
> 
> Northern Ireland ,yep I will test twice ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Yey another GB :happydance: lol


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Why in the hell would you get a Dollar Tree HPT? LOL
> 
> Laura, are we talking carrots here?

Yup carrot soup :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

That's both funny and gross, lol


----------



## Desperado167

Nite ladies ,talk tomorrow ,good luck for everyone testing tomorrow ,:dust::dust::dust::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: :rofl: carrots!!! :haha: 

Brooke, the thought crossed my mind! But then you came across my mind shaking head and finger at me. And I thought, not a good idea :haha: 

in other words, thanks! those $ store hpts would give me a line even if I was on af because there horrible!:growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> That's both funny and gross, lol

Yeah everything revolves arround food for me lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Good night Tracey :hugs: 

Laura, you can't tell me you are not the least bit tempted to post a pic of your carrot soup! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> Nite ladies ,talk tomorrow ,good luck for everyone testing tomorrow ,:dust::dust::dust::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good luck :dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: :rofl: yeah I nearly did lol how did you know :rofl:


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: :rofl: Like Brooke would say "please put a spoiler on if you do" :haha: LMAO


----------



## dachsundmom

Use a spoiler....Harri's cooter juice was enough.:nope::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't even know how to put a spoiler on lol


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Use a spoiler....Harri's cooter juice was enough.:nope::haha:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you know? I have been jealous of her EWCM ever since? LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: :rofl: 

jealous of Harris cooter juice!! :rofl: 

Laura, I couldn't figure out the spoiler thing either. I ended up figuring it out, but I can't remember for the life of me how I did it now! LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Spoiler
Boo!


----------



## wanabeamama

Did it work


----------



## dachsundmom

What does M mean? LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Hah don't know how the M got there guess it didn't work lol


----------



## wanabeamama

How do you do it???


----------



## dachsundmom

Go to advanced and use the icon with the blindfolded smiley


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg how embarresing hope no body saw that lol it didn't work lol


----------



## dachsundmom

What did you do this time? LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

:coffee: to diagnose some carrot soup :rofl: :rofl:

if I am not pg by Jan I am starting a medical program and I am going to specialize in obgyn, and eventually infertility :)


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/a054a4cd.jpg

2-3 minutes...still wet

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2a4b5834.jpg

7-8 minutes, dry


----------



## prettynpink29

OMG Brooke!!! U need to pee on a frer!!!!! That line looks great from my phone:)


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe tomorrow...this test was done 2.5 hours after the last one...I cannot imagine that it's real.

The line came up as the dye was running though it; before the test line even did...


----------



## prettynpink29

Anything is possible:) 

And no way!! Ur gonna make me wait till 2maro morning to see another test!!! Aghhhhhhh I am not gonna be able to sleep! I hope this is it for you Brooke! I am going to pray for you:) :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes...you have to wait bc I don't have to piss, lol.

I think I am going to be sick...and no, that's not a sign. FML.


----------



## prettynpink29

Sick:( :hugs: 

Like tummy wise? 

Or cold wise?


----------



## dachsundmom

Like nerves...:haha::wacko:


----------



## Grumblebea

Oh Brooke!


----------



## prettynpink29

LMAO!! I am nervous for you!!! :):):):) 

That's why u need to hold ur pee for a few more hours and then PISS!!!! :rofl: 

I


----------



## dachsundmom

Tomorrow morning...if I POAS now, it's too soon, lol.


----------



## waiting2c

OMG brooke - that looks positive to me!! I am going to have to stay up late tonight now so I can see your morning pee! Pee Stick that is lol


----------



## dachsundmom

No excitement, lol...it could be a bad test.


----------



## waiting2c

Ill try.... but it looks so good.... .

Till tomorrow then


----------



## prettynpink29

you never know!!! think your gonna be able to sleep tonight?:)


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: Tracey!!!

:hi: Nicole!!!

Laura is gonna be so mad she is missing the action :rofl:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Heather! Ill be tuning in for you POAS action too, dont you worry!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I can sleep, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Tracey! But I am pretty positive there isn't gonna be much to see! LOL 

Brooke! It is only 7:30pm here! I still have a few hours till bed.. Maybe you will get an urge to poas by then :rofl: jk


----------



## dachsundmom

Nope...done for the night and logging off, lol.


----------



## Icca19

Wow girls so much has happened since I last was on! 
Someone is going to get a BFP! There's so many pics posted, it makes me want to go test lol but I already did and it was neg, no more smiley faces! :happydance: I already Oed I think, or I am now. 
All my pain was gone this AM on my L side, so I asume I did. 

Haha I was just thinking about when I could start to POAS. Next weekend maybe?lol

Oh I'm so excited for you girls to post some more pics! 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL I was just kidding! Sleep tight! Can't wait for 2maro morning!! 11/11/11 :):):):):)


----------



## amommy

OMG I hate being on the west coast.. I missed a group hug, Brooke getting her BFP BFP!!!! Yes it is real, no its not faulty, yes you are so PG!! Like how I stuck my neck out?? 

And now you are all zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.... BOO HOO!! 

I had kids, school, more kids dinner and then finally.. BnB and you guys are gone.. Can I just say I am so excited for you guys for tomorrow!!! How awesome

Oh and Brooke the reason I got a $tree test is because.... I like to change it up hahaha!


----------



## harri

Wow so much going on! I have my fx'd for you ALL!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: :happydance: omg Brooke can't believe I missed this come on 11.11.11 I pray this is your bfp :hugs: 
Heather and Tracey I have everything crossed for you girls too and any one else testing today :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







77e1c931.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 5









95979154.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wanabeamama

As for me :witch: is here cd1 on 11:11:11


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> As for me :witch: is here cd1 on 11:11:11

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you :hugs: Harri your a lime already wow :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Have to go see my sons teacher but it's a bfn for me today ,:cry:Onwards and upwards ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:best of luck for everyone else :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: it's still early :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: aww Laura I'm sorry the witch got you :cry:


----------



## Icca19

:cry: aww sorry about the BFN too 

This already looks like the start to a shity day :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/3dc17514.jpg


:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


For 11/11/11 I am going to be setting a bunch of Wondfo tests on fire, lol

How in the hell did I get an evap in 3 minutes on last night's test?:growlmad:


----------



## Icca19

:cry: right, I totally saw a line yesterday, what's up with that?


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK....

Tracey...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke alot of people say fmu is not always best do you have a free for this afternoon? I have faith that can not be evap :growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

And omg look at your chart brooke


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok were did af go? I had a little but of darker brown when I whipped this am and now nothing at all I don't even have cramps Greer it would be perfect if it came today cos I would ov next Sunday and we have all day for :sex:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura....AF is done?:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

It didn't even start lol were did she get to :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Are you going to do a frer this afternoon?


----------



## Grumblebea

Hmmmm wth? I wanna see a frer. Not counting any of you out yet.


----------



## dachsundmom

I just don't see the point to opening the FR; I think I will just manifest AF bc I have had enough of this, lol.

Whatever PMA I had has left the building.


----------



## Grumblebea

What's pma? If u don't get a bfp Brooke, I will never believe charting is anything more than to confirm O! I can't believe how beautiful your f'ing chart is!!!


----------



## Grumblebea

What was ur lp on tomox last time? Did it give u temps/ a chart like that? Open that damn box. I'll even mail u a replacement.


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

As you girls know, I don't have an HPT shortage in my house; I even have the UK digis and don't ask what I paid for those, lol.

My last TMX cycle gave me an 18LP, which is why I was hesitant to try it again, but my temps weren't anything like this...very erratic.


----------



## Icca19

That is one beautiful chart you have there Brooke 
I want to see a FRER too, from both of you girls!


----------



## dachsundmom

I will break open a box, either later today or in the morning....


----------



## Grumblebea

So the suspence continues. How am I going to work??? Lol. What is pma? I can't figure it out.


----------



## wanabeamama

Positive mental attitude


----------



## wanabeamama

Grumblebea said:


> What's pma? If u don't get a bfp Brooke, I will never believe charting is anything more than to confirm O! I can't believe how beautiful your f'ing chart is!!!

I decided last month that charting was just for after having a triphasic chart last cycle just to get af :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, I am only charting for OV purposes from here on out bc this is doing my head in...


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke are you holding your pee?


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/DSC04294.jpg


----------



## amommy

Wait is that your test desp??


----------



## Desperado167

amommy said:


> Wait is that your test desp??

Yes ,I peed today in a public loo in town straight onto the test ,I just don't know if it's positive or not ,I have read theses tests csn give false positives :kiss:I sm shaking g like a leaf ,I am so scared ,I feel sick :shrug::cry:


----------



## amommy

I dont think that is false anything!!..and dont worry I have peed many times in store bathrooms lol
I cropped it so its closer up and wow, nice dark line!!
Fx for you!
https://i44.tinypic.com/5ph8gg.jpg

I think congrats are in order


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura, so sorry about af :hugs: 

Brooke, I can't believe you didn't pee on a frer this morning!!!! But I understand at the same time :hugs: 

Tracey, OMG look at your test!!! I definately see 2 lines! I have never seen these kind of tests before, I am not sure what it is suppose to look like:shrug:


----------



## prettynpink29

well I poas! but a stupid IC again because I realized I only have 1 frer left and am not spending money on anymore. 

I did get a temp rise this morning :shrug: and my CM looks like milk! yuck! lol
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> Laura, so sorry about af :hugs:
> 
> Brooke, I can't believe you didn't pee on a frer this morning!!!! But I understand at the same time :hugs:
> 
> Tracey, OMG look at your test!!! I definately see 2 lines! I have never seen these kind of tests before, I am not sure what it is suppose to look like:shrug:

It's called predictor ,(it's an early pregnancy test ),can test up to 5 days before missed period ) ,I just don't trust it ,:hugs:


----------



## amommy

prettynpink29 said:


> well I poas! but a stupid IC again because I realized I only have 1 frer left and am not spending money on anymore.
> 
> I did get a temp rise this morning :shrug: and my CM looks like milk! yuck! lol

Does it look like there is a line in real life? I see something on the ic


----------



## prettynpink29

yea, I know that feeling Tracey! :hugs: 

amommy, yea, there is a line.. It looks pink, but it looks a tad bit off to the right to far :shrug:


----------



## amommy

The temp rise is a good sign!! Why can't it just be obvious!! I hate limbo land


----------



## prettynpink29

yes, definitely hate the limbo!!! 

and I am shocked my temp went back up, I thought for sure AF was gonna be here today :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg would you all just pee on frer all these pink lines surely some are bfp's 
I can't take the suspence


----------



## Icca19

Oh boy!! (Or girl) lol
Someones getting a BFP today! :happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Me eiither! I'm on break at work and I can't get back on my phone for 2 more hours, I can't wait!


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather...I see a little something! :happydance:

Tracey's test turned out to be false...:cry::cry::growlmad:



I might POAS tomorrow...going to wait this out now.:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/135dc829.jpg

This is an Answer brand, we are calling this cycle over.LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke and Tracey :hugs: I can't believe it! All these lines and none of them are true :cry: why can't this just be easier :hugs:

I am pretty sure mine is gonna turn out the same way. I can't believe Tracey's test is false! It looked so positive. Did she test again? Is that how she knows it was a false +?


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, she had a negative FR this morning, that stupid false test, and then a negative this evening....:cry::cry::cry:

She remembered this happened to her before with this brand.:growlmad:


----------



## Icca19

Aww girls :cry: :cry: :cry: I really thought someone was going to have a BFP
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Aww:( I feel so bad for her. That test was so convincing to me. I probably would have been running around the house screaming with a test like that :cry: 

We love you Tracey!! :hugs: :hugs: 

How u holding up Brooke? 

I feel so frustrated today! All these stupid tests. I would love to join u in the wondfo burning party!! 

On a positive note, my mom is bringing my sister back up where we live :) so excited to see her:):)


----------



## dachsundmom

I am so glad your sister is doing so well! :happydance:

As long as my temp drops tomorrow, significantly, I am good...anything less than .2 degrees, will piss me off.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: this sucks ass :growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

No blood yet wtf it's 8pm why no blood grrrr I'm getting more crampy though just wish it would get the hell out :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, fix your ticker...I don't think you can call this CD1.


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't think so either unless it arrives in the next hour liking I have never got to 16dpo shame I know I'm not pregnant booooo


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, even if you start AF in the next hour, it's too late to call it CD1...after 1600-1800, it's considered the next day for CD1.


----------



## wanabeamama

Really? Ok I'll change it


----------



## wanabeamama

I think we all got cursed about a week ago :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, the karma is bad....


----------



## wanabeamama

:growlmad: well I was told a spiritual phenomenon will pass through the earths atmosphere tonight that will make life better for everyone I was told by a very special client of mine who is very spiritual let's hope she is right


----------



## prettynpink29

I agree girls :cry: :cry: 

11/11/11 ended up being a shitty day for all of us!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, 11/12/11 it is!:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Do you think its safe to crack open the cd1 bottle or wine mmmmmmm I need a drink (only a glass though im working tomorrow)Mmmm :wine:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ha I just worked out my next cycle test day will be new years eve wow what a way to bring in the new year


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, 11/12/11 it is!:haha:

:rofl: :rofl: 

hey, we always got 11:11pm tonight :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

not SS, swear! 

my nipples hurt:( so bad like around O, but I obviously know I am not going to O :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, have the wine! :happydance:

Heather...it's the hormones, lol.:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

and OH has a house full of boys playing stupid modern warfare 3 (sp) think that is what it is called... 

anyways, I can't even stand to wear a bra rite now so I can't go into the kitchen:growlmad:

and I really want to go bake some cupcakes for my sister :growlmad:

sometimes I feel like I didn't sign up for this LOL I thought I signed up for 1 guy, didn't know it was 1 +10!!! :rofl: must read fine print ladies!!! :rofl:


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, have the wine! :happydance:
> 
> Heather...it's the hormones, lol.:hugs:

I agree!! Have the wine!! yum, I want some:) What kind? 

yep, stupid f*cking hormones!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

Mmmmmm :wine: :wine: :wine: 
I'm just sat here thinking I'm in the exact same situation as I was this time last year I even have my pre op on the same day :( 
All I have to say is 11 is an odd number bring on 2012 :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tomorrow will be better!


----------



## wanabeamama

Mmm red wine it doesn't take much for me to start getting soppy lol god help oh tonight wine and af hormones not a good mix lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## amommy

WHOA!! sorry for the screwed up messed up stupid ignorant false +++ making us all crazy.. 

So sorry Brooke and Tracey.. and sorry it was such a messed up day for everyone.. My tests were pretty negative this morning! going to go POAS right now, not expecting anything with my huge temp drop this morning, but hey.. I love POAS!! 

Just finished my last paper I had to do this week, so it feels go to finally be done! I have a date tonight, kind of excited about that LOL!! 

Ok girls, it WILL Be better tomorrow, it has to be!


----------



## amommy

I got a BFNegative too!! And with my temp drop today, I should be seeing the witch tomorrow!! woohoo!


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, I hope your date tonight is perfect!!! You deserve the break after the week you have had.:hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Awwwwww :hugs: to all. I cant believe those were all false positive looking things. That sucks royally.


----------



## amommy

Thanks brooke7!


----------



## prettynpink29

this stupid thing wont let me upload and my internet keeps kicking me off!!! :growlmad:

I got another line on wondfo, not excited or anything, just wanted to show you girls to see what you thought!


----------



## dachsundmom

We need to see the pic!


----------



## prettynpink29

PLEASE don't get excited girls. I can't let myself get excited or even think this actually could be real with what has happened to everyone else today. 

These pics were takin 2 min mark..

I will take more at 10min
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 8









pic2.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 5









pic3.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG...ok, no excitement.:haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL thanks Brooke:) 

it looks like your line last night, must be evap rite!


----------



## prettynpink29

12ish minute mark
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dachsundmom

I think that's a different brand...you've gotten consistent lines, I haven't.


----------



## dachsundmom

It looks really good...if you have the piss, time for a FR.


----------



## prettynpink29

it is wondfo.. says that on the package anyways :shrug: 

yes, I have gotten lines, but they were not in the rite place, and some of them looked greyish..

this one actually is in the rite place and looks pinkisher LMAO


----------



## dachsundmom

Retest...LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL I will be... if I can hold it a good 3 hours (7pm or later) I will test again.. 

If I can't then 2maro morning:) 

and the suspense continues LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## prettynpink29

:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

What?


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL nothing, just starting to go crazy!


----------



## dachsundmom

The test is good, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

:haha: I don't think I would believe it even if I took a digital and it said pregnant:dohh:


----------



## prettynpink29

change of subject.... need to get my mind off of things LOL 

but I wanted to ask a question... and OH just asked me again what "the girls" opinions were (meaning you girls :) ) 

do you prefer a male or a female dr?? Specifically FS.... 

OH and I are torn between 2 FS, 1 is female the other is a male.. OH prefers the female (still not completely sure why, but thinking that it has something to do with the SA part) but I prefer the male.. My OBGYN and endo FS are both males, I don't know if that is affecting my decision or not LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you need to see the doc you are comfortable with, not what OH would prefer; simply bc you are the one getting treatment. His SA is a very small part of the process and he can live with it for one visit.


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Brooke:) 

He read that LOL

and I completely agree.. I think we are going to meet with both of them, but I am 99% sure we will be going with the male dr :) He comes highly recommended by my endo FS and his success rate is really good.


----------



## dachsundmom

Success rate is everything, but make sure you are looking at his live birth rate, not BFP rate...:thumbup:

And tell OH I only have your best interest at heart, lol.:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL will do!!! :hugs: 

and now that you say that, I will have to look and make sure what success rate I was looking at LOL thanks:)


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls how is everyone doing tonight after a long crapy day :hugs: :hugs: 
I hope everyones night is going good, I just wanted to check in before I pass out for the night, its been such a long day, I'm so glad its over. 
Well girls I'm off to bed :hugs: good night

Pink i can't wait to see some pink lines on your am test!


----------



## Icca19

Oh and I prefer a male DR  mostly because a male can never be in my shoes, threfore be more empathic, but that's just my opinion


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather I can't wait to see today's test FX 
How is your sister? :hugs:
Brooke I hope today is a better day I really hope you get a good temp :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls! I got a temp drop, but IDK if it's enough...I hope it doesn't bounce back up tomorrow bc it's too late in the cycle for that to mean anything good.


How are you guys doing?:hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Morning ladies, just drinking my :coffee: and waiting to see those tests! I've got fx for y'all. Getting ready for the gym :wacko:, hate getting up so early on my day off but love the feeling when I'm done. Another concert with the girls from work tonight. Have a DD, so I may drink a bit (not much of a drinker). I'll be checking in throughout the day. Hope all is well.


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww Brooke :hugs: :hugs:

I didn't sleep a wink last night I was in sooo much pain :cry: well at least cd1 finally arrived so tomorrow is soy day 
I hate being so tired at work and to make it worse I had to take some pain relief and it's made me drowsy so now I feel sick :(


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:flower:Heather I am thinking good thoughts for you ,those tests look good ,Brooke :thumbup:For the temp drop ,are u still testing ?ladies thanks for your kind words ,I really felt awful yesterday ,still a bit miffed but I will get there .....just preparing to make some blueberry pancakes and have just cleaned and cleared and polished my house ,I always feel better after a good clear out ,Hiws everyone today ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, it looks like Laura, Tracey, and I should be fairly close together on the next cycle...:hugs:

IDK how much more of this I can take, TBH...this cycle has done me in; my damn chart was perfect and I OV more than once. I can't do more than that. I don't think I am temping at all for the next cycle bc it's obviously a load of crap.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Well, it looks like Laura, Tracey, and I should be fairly close together on the next cycle...:hugs:
> 
> IDK how much more of this I can take, TBH...this cycle has done me in; my damn chart was perfect and I OV more than once. I can't do more than that. I don't think I am temping at all for the next cycle bc it's obviously a load of crap.:haha:

Am feeling just the same lovely ,gentle hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls good morning, how is everyone doing today?

Heather I can't wait to see a pic of todays test! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

Speaking of tests, Brooke where is your from this am?!?

:hugs: Laura I hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Awe Laura and Brooke:hugs: Brooke your chart was perfect, I just don't get it!


----------



## Icca19

I agree! Temping is a load of bull!

Iv had picture perfect charts too and they have all turned out to be a load of crap. I already was pissed at this cycles chart, way before I even Oed. I put in temps to see when it would make my O date and I think FF is wrong. 
Guess ill just have to wait and see


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Well, it looks like Laura, Tracey, and I should be fairly close together on the next cycle...:hugs:
> 
> IDK how much more of this I can take, TBH...this cycle has done me in; my damn chart was perfect and I OV more than once. I can't do more than that. I don't think I am temping at all for the next cycle bc it's obviously a load of crap.:haha:

:hug: Brooke that is exactly how I felt last cycle when I got that stupid tri chart and I felt I couldn't carry on anymore but not temping this cycle felt good and has given me the strength to go at it full force,
I think it's a good idea to give yourself an easy stress free cycle. It's been a tough month for you :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, it looks like Laura, Tracey, and I should be fairly close together on the next cycle...:hugs:
> 
> IDK how much more of this I can take, TBH...this cycle has done me in; my damn chart was perfect and I OV more than once. I can't do more than that. I don't think I am temping at all for the next cycle bc it's obviously a load of crap.:haha:
> 
> Am feeling just the same lovely ,gentle hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't stress this crap for the holidays, so I am going to OPK and not temp.:nope:

We will be good girls, just gotta get November behind us!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yup we sure do :hugs: I only have one more cycle after this before my op so I'm not stressing to much I guess now is the time to experiment


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey my supplies arrived just on time :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







7bf9005c.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## harri

Yay what's in the box Laura? X


----------



## prettynpink29

complete BFN on frer :cry: :cry:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs: :hugs: Tracey, Laura and Brooke :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> complete BFN on frer :cry: :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Yay what's in the box Laura? X

One step opk's, digi opk's and more conceive pluss lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather :hug: :hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, are you sure? That Wondfo looks so good.:cry:


Laura, tell the girls why you really use the Conceive +! :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hehe Brooke I got the applicator one by accident

Omg I feel so poorly at work I'm really hot, drowsy, feel sick and I am pouring out down there it's not good when your trying to do people's hair with a hot hairdryer blowing on me whilst trying to keep up a polite conversation but at the sane time thinking all I want to do is go home get in the bath and go to bed :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather do you have a pic of the frer?


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Is it only really bad for you the first day?


----------



## amommy

Maybe we should start discussing holiday cookies!! My tests today looked pretty negative! 

I'm so sorry girls for all the disappointment! I think getting a tease of a line i's worse than stark white..doesnt get hopes up only to be crushed!! I am with you girls though I have begin to not believe any lines any more at least not mine


----------



## dachsundmom

Could we see them, please? How was your date?


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Is it only really bad for you the first day?

For the first 2-3 days :(


----------



## prettynpink29

I wasn't able to take a pic. My sister walked into the bathroom (that's normal for her lol), so I had to do a fast chuck of the test. Last thing she needs rite now is to see that. Then I had to come up with an excuse of why I had the camera in the bathroom :haha: 

It was stark white though. I looked at it again about 10min later and still nothing :shrug: Guess wondfos are pieces of shit lol I won't be using those again that's for sure! I was pretty excited to poas this morning :( being 12dpo I know its to late now, just got to wait for af:( 

Taking my sister to the beach for a walk :) :)


----------



## amommy

Yuck sorry heather doesnt sound like fun!! Hope you feel better!
Brooke, my phone keeps locking up but I am trying to post pics..
https://i43.tinypic.com/ws4whd.jpg
Ic
https://i43.tinypic.com/2bb9km.jpg
https://i43.tinypic.com/12363xc.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> I wasn't able to take a pic. My sister walked into the bathroom (that's normal for her lol), so I had to do a fast chuck of the test. Last thing she needs rite now is to see that. Then I had to come up with an excuse of why I had the camera in the bathroom :haha:
> 
> It was stark white though. I looked at it again about 10min later and still nothing :shrug: Guess wondfos are pieces of shit lol I won't be using those again that's for sure! I was pretty excited to poas this morning :( being 12dpo I know its to late now, just got to wait for af:(
> 
> Taking my sister to the beach for a walk :) :)

It's not over I've herd of people getting bfn on frer after getting bfp on other brands and then getting a line on a frer a day or 2 after


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Hehe Brooke I got the applicator one by accident
> 
> Omg I feel so poorly at work I'm really hot, drowsy, feel sick and I am pouring out down there it's not good when your trying to do people's hair with a hot hairdryer blowing on me whilst trying to keep up a polite conversation but at the sane time thinking all I want to do is go home get in the bath and go to bed :(

Awk Hun ,am sorry u feel like crap ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, then...11/13/2011...here we come!:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Phahaha okok 11:13:11 here we come lol
Oooo it's soy day tomorrow :happydance: so if there 50mg should I take 2or3?


----------



## dachsundmom

What did Heather and Harri take?


----------



## wanabeamama

Eerrrrm I don't know but there tablets were 40mg mine are 50mg I think they took 160mg a day so if I take 3 it would be 150 I'm worried about taking more:/


----------



## dachsundmom

Stay with the 150mg then...


----------



## wanabeamama

Hehe ok the whole thing is probably a waste of time but I've got to try something new
Are you going to try anything diderebt this time?


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK yet; right now I just want to see my temp drop even further in the morning.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, are you feeling any better? I cannot believe how bad all of our test were this cycle.:cry::growlmad:

And, I don't feel like AF is coming tomorrow, so I guess I have to play this out through the weekend.


----------



## wanabeamama

I know those tests have been terrible :growlmad: 
Im getting very sore and swolen round my tummy and bellybutton :( and bleeding sooo heavy but I'll be ok :)
I really hope this isn't dragged out fir too long for you have you done any mire tests? :hugs: :hugs :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

No more tests...I'd have to have some type of miracle temp rise over the next few days and I am not feeling it.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, are you feeling any better? I cannot believe how bad all of our test were this cycle.:cry::growlmad:
> 
> And, I don't feel like AF is coming tomorrow, so I guess I have to play this out through the weekend.

Awk babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry: :cry: I wish I could do something it's not nice being stuck in the middle :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's ok...the tamoxifen gave me a horrible LP last time and I am not surprised by this at all. But, I will never take this med again.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> It's ok...the tamoxifen gave me a horrible LP last time and I am not surprised by this at all. But, I will never take this med again.:hugs:

Please dont babes ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Nope I don't like it :nope: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am debating if I will do another soy cycle or go for a natural route; my system might need a break.:shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

To be perfectly honest Brooke I think you need a break from meds and temping and stressing just keep it simple just for this next cycle nothing but opk's and :sex: lots of :sex: time to hit the re-set button :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

But I guess only you know your body so what ever you decide we will get through it together :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I like your idea and I think I will just do OPKs and BD every other day...thanks!


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: it's time for you to stop.....take a deep breath......... And then go hard again if you need to :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Nite nite lovely ladies ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## amommy

Spot got me girls, and with my temp dip I know its AF showing and another cycle with a very short LP.. Its obvious I cannot conceive with such a short luteal phase, not sure if its worth trying!


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura, I am so sorry your af is shitty :growlmad: :hugs: did you get to take your bubble bath yet? I would die if I didn't have a bathtub during af :hugs: 

Brooke, I just was able to look at your chart, you temp did drop a little. I can't believe your temps this cycle :hugs: 

Tracey, good night hun! :hugs: 

Amommy, sorry about the spotting :hugs: Is this the usual length of your LP? 

Icca, :hi: hope all is well with you today!


----------



## prettynpink29

and I am with you girls! 

I am not temping next cycle, taking anything, or even opking. Screw it all!!!:finger:


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls :hi: how is everyone tonight? 
I haven't had a chance to catch up on the thread yet. 
Today we had a susprise birthday party for DHs sisters husband and his twin brother. 
It was fun, a lot of people showed up  but I am whooped npw, I'm so ready for bed now lol


----------



## amommy

Pretty my LP used to be 12, then starting in September they shortened. Had a + test that month, then last month was 47 day cycle and another 7 day LP, Don't know what the issue it! unless its just the dreaded change!


----------



## Desperado167

Morning all ,just got a message from my brother ,his girlfriends in labour ,this is his first child ,am so excited for them ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## amommy

Awww, congrats to them
:cloud9::cloud9::crib::juggle::blue::pink::yellow:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning ladies
Brooke your chart :hugs: :hugs: how you feeling? 
Tracey how exciting yey a tiny baby to cuddle :happydance:
Amommy do you take pre natals and B vits I changed from plain colic acid to one that contains b vits iron vit c ect I'm thinking that's why mine was 2days longer.
My tummy is feeling a little better I've had a good lie in I only just woke up hehe it's 11:50 am and I'm still in bed Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

:wave: Hi ladies. Sorry to hear of everyone's troubles. Miss you guys. Been super busy with school and moving. I hope things start to look up for you guys!:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Good morning ladies how is everyone doing on this Sunday? 

Tracey oh how cool! What are they having? Are you going to go visit? 
Lol I'm always at my sisters house npw that she had the baby  

:hugs: aww Brooke I'm so sorry to see your temps dropped :cry: how are you doing? 

Laura are you feeling any better? 
Lol its 730am and I'm still in bed, that's late for me


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer...It's a girl!!! I love the name!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thank you for telling us, I have been so concerned.:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Oh lol I. Didn't even see that on your siggy! 
Congrats! 
That name is super adorable! 
When's your due date, in april?


----------



## Grumblebea

Morning ladies. Hugs Brooke. Went to a great concert last night but the lamest people in the world were there. Who the hell goes to a concert and sits the whole time??? My girls and I had security called on us several times and they were threatening to kick us out! I was at another concert there last Saturday and everyone was on their feet but this week the people sucked a**! 
I'm not ttc anymore so this is what I've got to contribute, sorry if it bores y'all


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole, we're not just a TTC group, we want to hear about your life! 

Sounds like it was a group of losers, lol.


----------



## Icca19

Totally agree! 
DH and I went to several over the summer......you can't sit at a concert, its just not right lol
Hell half the ones we went to you couldn't sit!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Thanks Brooke! I've been meaning to pop in for ages now; I've just been so busy then we went 2 weeks without cable or internet. We are finally in our new house and getting comfortable. We found out the Tuesday after Halloween. We are going with 2 middle names because Keith wanted to use his mom's and grandmother's names somewhere in there. My due date is still the same...April 1st. People actually think that I am joking when I tell them. lol We haven't even formally announced it on FaceBook...I really try not to clog up everyone's newsfeeds with it kwim?


----------



## Grumblebea

I live in a sleepy big town. Most of the people there were very old and complained that we were standing and dancing. It's nice cause it's only two miles from home but come on people, give me a break. It's a concert not a musical or play. Let us girls get our groove on!!! Geeze.


----------



## dachsundmom

Very exciting, Mer! :happydance:

Nicole, are you still setting up a new account?


----------



## Grumblebea

I don't really see the point now, he's onto B&B and reading this thread so...


----------



## Grumblebea

or should I say has read this thread and can do so again at any time. Needs to move on and leave me alone!


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not thrilled with the idea that he is reading all of our business, but we'll deal bc we are keeping you!


----------



## wanabeamama

Nicole there is always PM if you need to discuss anything that you feel you can't post on here oh and 

:hi: :hi: mr stalker x lol


----------



## Grumblebea

Lol. He's not interested in what u all are saying, he's just trying to be all up in my business. Ass.


----------



## amommy

Hate that!! Men can be such a controlling jerk!! If he keeps it up just give him a quick reminder that cyber stalking holds the same punishment as real life!! I hope he gets a clue!!
Brooke sorry for the crap temp drop aftet such a lovely chart!! 
Hugs to everyone,i know we all need them!!
AF arrived today for me 9 day lp guess thats better than 7!! I'm doing ok with it,
I an meeting my oldest for lunch our favorite dim sum!! 
He i's such a wonderful young man I am do privileged to have him in my life!!
I recently yanked 2 of my kids out of school and started home schooling...i hate public schools!

I do really love this thread! Thanks ladies for being there for me!!


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: sorry AF came so early :hugs: 

:hugs: :hugs: hugs all around :hugs: :hugs: 

Can we move the thread so mr stalker won't know where to look lol just use the PM
Besides we still need to change the thread title, we have 5 BPS! 

Alrighty girls I was thinking and I THINK (altghough I could be wrong) but maybe the SOY last cycle made me O early this cycle. 
I O later than I usually do when I took the SOY last cycle. I knew it would screw with me, but ill try anything once lol but now this cycle after that I Oed 3 days earlier (5 if you count the last couple cycles) 

So what do you girls think? Think that SOY was the reason?


----------



## dachsundmom

Sorry for AF, but it looks like several of us are going to be on the same cycle days or really damned close! :happydance: I love dim sum, but I really can't get it here, so I hope you had a pork bun bc I adore them.:thumbup:

Girls, I don't think we can do anything to the thread bc Grace needs to be the one to make the request...:nope:

Icca, I think it is definitely possible; not the soy, per se, but your estrogen level might be much better now.:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

hey girls, 

today does not seem like a good day for a lot of us :hugs: :hugs: 

I had a temp dip this morning and have been spotting on and off all day... I am just waiting for full flow to be able to call it cd1 :cry: 

so that makes Laura, Brooke, Amommy, Tracey and I all going into a new cycle together :hugs: :cry:

statistics are a piece of shit! one of us should of had that bfp :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's up to Icca now! No pressure, lol.


----------



## prettynpink29

O yes Icca!!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, how is your sister?


----------



## Icca19

Its going to be a little bit of a waite for us to know if this cyclewas a success, iv made my mind up and i m not going to test until the 22nd, our anniversary (ill be 12DPO). Its going to be tough but I'm going to try to hold off

I'm going to go crazy symptom spotting....in my mind of course lol


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> Heather, how is your sister?

she is doing good medically:) thanks for asking :hugs: 

emotionally is another story:( she just keeps going back to the fact, if she knew she was pregnant, she would have done things differently and maybe she wouldn't have lost the baby :cry: just a lot of self blame and sadness at the moment. 

my mom told me more details last night. The doctors told my sister there estimate was she was 8-10 weeks. They also told her when she was in and out of consciousness at the hospital is when she passed the baby :cry: 

my sister doesn't remember most of it, it just like a blur to her, a fuzzy memory :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Icca, the 22nd is not to far away:)


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, does your sister have irregular cycles? Is this why she hadn't a clue?:hugs:

Icca, we will do our best to make you hold out until 11/22...but don't ask us if we think you should test, bc the answer will be yes.:haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, she was on the famous birth control too LOL we have come to a conclusion that bc doesn't seem to work for our family:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

That's how I got DD, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow all of us on one big cycle :hugs: all eyes on icca lol 
I took 150mg of soy today I'm nervous what if I ovulate too soon I already o on cd10 I'm worried i will miss it if it's right after af well I guess I will find out in a few days :/


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL, I know :) 

thats how I got pregnant with my 1st miscarriage, before we were even trying 

the world works in mysterious ways!!


----------



## prettynpink29

wanabeamama said:


> Wow all of us onone big cycle :hugs: all eyes on icca lol
> I took 150mg of soy today I'm nervous what if I ovulate too soon I already o once 10 I'm worried i will miss it if it's right after af well I guess I will find out in a few days :/

My first cycle of soy I Od cd23 my second cd19 (but I think that was because the acupuncture brought it forward).

I wouldn't be concerned about Oing early, I find most people O a few days later on soy :shrug: but I could be wrong :)


----------



## prettynpink29

and Laura, I remember now that your tablets are 50mg.. I would take 150mg 2-3 days and then 200mg the other couple days. 

most people increase there dosage of soy at some point in the 5 days :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I OV early too and the soy didn't make it any sooner for me...still between CD10-12


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh ok that makes me feel much better thank you I will start opk's on cd7 or 8 I got ic's and digi's.

Omg I know I keep going on about it but my belly button is sooo sore the lump behind has gone so big and hard :( it hurts when I sit down or reach up :(


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks Brooke how are you feeling? Any sighn of the witch? :( :hugs:


----------



## amommy

Thanks brooke for the encouragement, so you think I should keep trying? even if its a needle in a haystack chance?? 

Dim sum was excellent, I LOVE it too, we had shrimp thingys and more shrimp thingys and sticky rice and pork shu mai, and pork humbow (i think that is what you were referring to) and the melon pudding one of my favorites! 

It's always nice to see my oldest son I miss him every day as if he was a little kid.. I guess for me that will never change!! 

I am CD 1, and wondering if i should take the soy again? it seems to help my O be stronger anyway, just not sure about my LP. At least one thing is nice my period is heavier so my lining must have been ok. What about taking some kind of estrogen from day 3-12 like they do when you do fertility treatments? maybe i will break down and do one of those home fertility tests, but those cost a fortune! 

So I am kind of on the fence and not sure I should continue on with the madness, and just find a new "hobby" to fill the void. 

Heather im sorry your sister is sad about things, i know it must be hard for her knowing what might have been.. But at least she is alive and ok!! 

Glad we will all be around the same days cycle wise, its always nice to ahve others on this journey with us!


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather how are you feeling I can't stop thinking about your poor sister :( I feel so sad I'm glad she's getting better though :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

amommy said:


> Thanks brooke for the encouragement, so you think I should keep trying? even if its a needle in a haystack chance??
> 
> Dim sum was excellent, I LOVE it too, we had shrimp thingys and more shrimp thingys and sticky rice and pork shu mai, and pork humbow (i think that is what you were referring to) and the melon pudding one of my favorites!
> 
> It's always nice to see my oldest son I miss him every day as if he was a little kid.. I guess for me that will never change!!
> 
> I am CD 1, and wondering if i should take the soy again? it seems to help my O be stronger anyway, just not sure about my LP. At least one thing is nice my period is heavier so my lining must have been ok. What about taking some kind of estrogen from day 3-12 like they do when you do fertility treatments? maybe i will break down and do one of those home fertility tests, but cost afortune!
> 
> So I am kind of on the fence and not sure I should continue on with the madness, and just find a new "hobby" to fill the void.
> 
> Heather im sorry your sister is sad about things, i know it must be hard for her knowing what might have been.. But at least she is alive and ok!
> 
> Glad we will all be around the same days cycle wise, its always nice to ahve others on this journey with us!

Have you tried B6 I believe that lengthens your lp


----------



## amommy

wanabeamama said:


> amommy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks brooke for the encouragement, so you think I should keep trying? even if its a needle in a haystack chance??
> 
> Dim sum was excellent, I LOVE it too, we had shrimp thingys and more shrimp thingys and sticky rice and pork shu mai, and pork humbow (i think that is what you were referring to) and the melon pudding one of my favorites!
> 
> It's always nice to see my oldest son I miss him every day as if he was a little kid.. I guess for me that will never change!!
> 
> I am CD 1, and wondering if i should take the soy again? it seems to help my O be stronger anyway, just not sure about my LP. At least one thing is nice my period is heavier so my lining must have been ok. What about taking some kind of estrogen from day 3-12 like they do when you do fertility treatments? maybe i will break down and do one of those home fertility tests, but cost afortune!
> 
> So I am kind of on the fence and not sure I should continue on with the madness, and just find a new "hobby" to fill the void.
> 
> Heather im sorry your sister is sad about things, i know it must be hard for her knowing what might have been.. But at least she is alive and ok!
> 
> Glad we will all be around the same days cycle wise, its always nice to ahve others on this journey with us!
> 
> Have you tried B6 I believe that lengthens your lpClick to expand...

Took it this cycle, but maybe I started it too late, like just after O, maybe do it all cycle long will help? Love the neon yellow pee it creates haha!


----------



## dachsundmom

You need to take a B complex bc B6 needs B12 in order to be absorbed properly; I also take it the entire cycle bc it takes a few to work on your system.

If you go to Walmart, they did have an FR deal going...two tests and a free CD3 test; while they aren't the most reliable, it might put your mind at ease.

I have never done it, but there is a theory that says do the soy from CD2-6, CD8, and CD10...I think it's used to boost OV, like a trigger...it might be worth checking into it.:thumbup:

Laura, no sign of AF at all; I need a bigger temp drop. My temps are still higher than they normally are, so maybe CD1 on Tuesday.:wacko:


----------



## amommy

I am gonna try it Brooke.. and yes I take the B complex because I heard one or the other isn't good by itself. 

CD 2-6, 8 and 10? hmm i think that makes perfect sense and may help with lining/estrogen issues as well

What did everyone find with Maca? I have heard that helps as well!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/a41e53d1-1.jpg

Don't take this for more than what it is...AF is OTW, bc I always get a surge right before she lands.


----------



## dachsundmom

I have not heard a lot of good things about maca if your cycles are fairly regular; if you are looking for more estrogen, try bee pollen/royal jelly or vitex.


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow brooke that's a dark opk :/ 
What a stupid cycle this has been for everyone :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, this sucks ass, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah bring on the next cycle :wine:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs:We will get our little cherrubs
 



Attached Files:







992fdddb.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

All I wana do is kiss a little chubby cheek :'(


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: aww girls sorry this cycle was so crapy. Oh how a glass of winedoes sound good at the moment lol its been a long day. 
So happy its over now., this weekend wasn't that great
Can't wait to see if I get my crosshairs tomorrow!


----------



## amommy

Thanks brooke for the info! stupid cycles!


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi girls :hi: how are we today?


----------



## dachsundmom

It's Monday! How are you feeling?


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm feeling very monday'ish lol my tummy ache has gone wohoo and gone light flow already yey,
How you feeling today?


----------



## dachsundmom

Like it's Monday morning, lol


----------



## Grumblebea

Gm ladies. Yay Icca for crosshairs.


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole, are you working full-time now?


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: yey for crosshairs! (But I think FF is wrong lol) 
I think I Oed on CD19, not CD20 
But who care 4 DPO or 5DPO either way I'm in the 2ww! :happydance: 

So is everyone ready for the week? 
I'm not.... its going to be a LONG week


----------



## harri

Hey ladies! 
Hope you're all well on this crappy dragging on forever Monday....
Urghh I hate Monday's so much! 

Yay for your crosshairs Icca! 
Glad you're feeling better Laura :hugs: 

Xxx


----------



## Grumblebea

dachsundmom said:


> Nicole, are you working full-time now?

No I still only work 3 days a week. Ex pays a very generous child support so that I am able to spend lots of time with our 2 yo... That's what's best for him. I work W-F, 24 hours a week and it's perfect :)


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:

At least he go that right.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

i put my tickers right lol
brooke any sighn yet? :(


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi girls, 

cd1 for me today :cry: and af showed pissed off.. In so much pain I had to call out of work:( 

Laura, I am glad the pain has eased up for you :hugs: 

Brooke, did af show for you yet? 

Icca, yay for x-hairs!! :) 

:hi: everyone else, hope everyone is having a wonderful monday!! (sarcasm)


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

No AF for me, getting very impatient now, lol. 

Heather...:nope:


----------



## Grumblebea

Sorry heather hugs


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, wow :hugs: are you feeling like af is coming at all? 

Nicole, thanks:) 

today sucks :cry: and my bathtub broke, so I have to wait till 6pm tonight for OH to fix it :cry: I don't know how I am gonna get through the day with this pain!


----------



## dachsundmom

How did your tub break? :hugs:

Nope, just waiting...I didn't get any of my after OV stuff this cycle; I might be a little bloated and cramoy now, but I think it's in my head.:haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

the facet broke:growlmad:

we have one of those really big jacuzzi bath tubs and the fancy warm water handle broke off, so all I have is cold water:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Can you use a pair a pliers to turn it?


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke :rofl: :rofl: that is the greatest idea ever!!! I can't believe I didn't think of that! and yes, I really am a blond at heart :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Sewer Heather :hugs: :hugs: do you have any pills to take? I couldn't manage without hope you manage to get a nice hot bath :hugs:
Brooke I hope it doesnt drag out too long :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, did you start the soy?


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I took 150mg yesterday and 150mg today :happydance:
What are the side effects? Lol I should have asked that before taking them really lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I got very emotional on it and the first time I took it, my system cleaned itself out, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh shit what do you mean cleared itself out ????


----------



## dachsundmom

LIke you said, "oh shit." LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhhhhh:rofl: :rofl: well that will make a change i usually have the opposite problem lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I took my soy at night.


----------



## wanabeamama

I took mine mid afternoon 2:30 3:00 does it make a difference? :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

nope.


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhh good :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Can you see the broom stick yet?


----------



## dachsundmom

No...not circling my house yet. Not happy at all about this, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Well she has been buisy with everyone else :growlmad:
Is this your longest LP?


----------



## wanabeamama

Well she has been buisy with everyone else :growlmad:
Is this your longest LP?


----------



## dachsundmom

No, 18 is my longest...my last TMX cycle.


----------



## wanabeamama

Ughhhh I found 16 awfull but all I can say is thank god it's too long and not too short :hugs: 

Omg we only have 2cycles until Christmas :/


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Were are the others tonight? 
I wana start poas:haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

wanabeamama said:


> Sewer Heather :hugs: :hugs: do you have any pills to take? I couldn't manage without hope you manage to get a nice hot bath :hugs:
> Brooke I hope it doesnt drag out too long :hugs:


thanks :hugs: Yea, I have pills to take, but I only have the really hard stuff:( and I don't like how it makes me feel:growlmad: It totally throws me for a loop!


Brooke, I hope you don't have a 18 day LP again :hugs: 2 more days would drive you insane I can imagine! 

and girls, be thankful that you have 2 more attempts at TTC before the new year... I will only have 1 at this rate... I will most likely O beginning of December and then not again till after Christmas! 

O man, Feb will be 1 years TTC, I can't believe that :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Mine send me loopy too I can only take 1of the 4pills I m supposed to take lol what pills do you have I have gone back to co-dydramol.

:hugs: :hugs: your egg might be a special egg though :hugs: (I hope it is ) :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks girls! :hugs: 

I have (but don't take LOL) percocet also known as oxycodone. They gave it to me before my last surgery when I was in the hospital passing out from the pain, then again after my last 4 hour surgery. I can't function on it at all.. But it definitely takes the pain away that's for sure! My OH and mom said last time I took it I stared at the celling and said I was looking at the stars :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## prettynpink29

like my new ticker :) :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:haha: love your ticker

I started a thread back in may and forgot about it 
A thread for ladies who have never had a bfp, I just looked back at it and there were 9bfp's out of about 10-11people that replied lol


----------



## dachsundmom

It's all up to Icca! :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

yes, I am so excited for Icca!!! :)


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls how is everyones Monday? 
Mines not so great....because its not over yet lol 
Wow talk about pressure! But I'm great under pressure ! So bring it on! Lol 
Although I am weak when it comes to POAS :rofl: 

Heather it will be 1yr ttc for me too in Feb, and I too will only have one more cycle after this until christmas, after that its all going to be 2012 ttc

Brooke wow I'm sorry your still in ttc limbo :hugs: I hope you get some answers soon


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

She is landing! I will call tomorrow CD!:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: fresh start time to relax :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Oh yey! 
Lol funny sometimes how we want AF to arrive and others she can stay the hell away! 
I'm glad you got an answer to your 2ww :hugs: 
What are you going to do next cycle Brooke?


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK, lol....no temping, that's for damned sure.


----------



## wanabeamama

:nope: no temping Brooke your banned from temping this cycle but I will allow opk's :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:Icca the spot light is on you :haha: come on icca do it for the team :dance:

I'm off to bed now I'm very tired :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: thanks for all the support girls
I felt so alone :-(


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, I am glad the witch finally showed for you:) well not glad, but you know what I mean lol

Laura, are you not temp either?

Icca, aww, why you feel alone? :hugs:


----------



## amommy

Yes don't wish yourself a shorter cycle!! I can't get mine to be long enough!! 

Glad the witch found you Brooke, she has made me go through a couple pairs of undies, so no time for you!! Hopefully it will slow down.. I don't get cramps so I am very grateful for a heavy no pain period!! LOL

Today is cycle day 2, and unfortunately that would put O on Thanksgiving weekend which won't be very good for timing, so I am not sure I will do anything but wait this cycle. It's ok I'm not upset about it.. You girls make me feel better. 

Thanks again for the school encouragement! I have a test on Thursday this week and am looking forward to finishing up this semester in December. 

Icca, no pressure you will keep us entertained while we obsess over our OPK's!!! lol.. 

Have a good sleep ladies! 

Sorry again AF got you pink hun.. love your new ticker!

Oh forgot to mention, Gail predicted January 2012 with a girl, so maybe that will be my month!! bring on the new year with a BFP.. How have her predictions been running?


----------



## Icca19

I usually am the only one in the tww
My cycles are so crazy its hard to keep up


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke and pink ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Christie,keep up with the education ,well done hun ,AFM ,still waiting on af grrr,had a small temp rise today and am hoping my afternoon session yesterday of dtd helps bring the old witch on ,am going shopping today for my new niece ,I can't wait :hugs:,have a lovely day everyone ,love and :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:,xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

It's official....I'm a bleeder! :happydance::haha:


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: 
Let a new cycle begin! 
:dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca...11/22 isn't that far off!


----------



## Icca19

I know :happydance: its a week from today! 
Lol I'm nervous already

Somehow I feel its going to be more of a heartbreaker if I don't test, waiting til 12DPO and getting a BFN will be crushing
At least when I test early I can tell myself there's still hope lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe you shouldn't test on a special day? Just in case.


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke Welcome to the red team :hugs: 
Heather yes u will be temping this month but only because of the soy I need to see what's going on as it won't be a normal cycle for me but last cycle was great not temping
Icca I agree with Brooke about testing on a special day maby do it the day before and then if it's good news you can celebrate :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Yeah that does sound like a good plan. 
Maybe ill test early but won't tell DH


----------



## Icca19

I need to go buy more tests and hide them now lol


----------



## harri

Icca I have my fx'd for you! 
How is everyone today? Hope you're all good :) xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri, you're a lime!


----------



## Grumblebea

GM. You ladies crack me up!


----------



## wanabeamama

omg im soooo freeked out right now i man in his 50's just came in to my salon and aksed if i just cut hair or do we do other services for men so i told him just hair so he said what about a head massage he was bald :( so i said no we dont do that here so he said but if you give me a service i can return the service, i like to flirt with women and i have women that i nurture, who is the woman that owns this salon i like it in here she must be an entroponure i want to give her a service he took a card with the number on too im sooo freeked out dirty dirty pervert :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:growlmad::nope::wacko:


----------



## Grumblebea

Strange.


----------



## wanabeamama

Perverts scare me:(


----------



## Icca19

Eww what a sicko!


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke did you get headache's with the soy?
I've had some tummy cramps today too but I'm still going to up the dose tomorrow to 200mg


----------



## harri

Hey Laura,

I got headaches on the first few days of Soy! 

That dude sounds like a sicko x


----------



## dachsundmom

I also had headaches from it and for me, they lasted until I OV.


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh bummer lol I'm really thirsty too :wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi Harri how's that little lime doing? :hugs:


----------



## harri

My Lime's doing great thanks Laura, turns into a Plum tomorrow. :happydance: Due date was brought forward today :) x


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Icca19

So when is your due date now harri :happydance:


----------



## harri

30th May 2012 :) :happydance: :happydance: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: yey a plum I like plums :)


----------



## waiting2c

Awww a plum  Thats cute!! Love the pic Harri.

How are all you girls getting on. I see the witch has been busy visiting you all. Stupid witch! Look forward to seeing your tests in a week Icca!


----------



## harri

I like plums too :) much better than a sour old lime! How's your head? Hope you're feeling better xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm ok thanks its just a dull headache I'm feeling excited to see what this cycle has in store :happydance:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: I got the headaches too ....they are no fun
Esp because I got a headache for nothing, that soy cycle for me was a dud
But it seems to work well for you girls 
:dust:


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, :flower: onto a new cycle for you! 

Laura, sorry about the headache:( I got headaches on soy too, but usually only the 1st day, then they subsided for me

Icca, so when is your new testing date now? 

:hi: harri and Tracey, I hope your little beans are doing good:)

Tracey, the witch still hasn't arrived for you? 

Nicole, is the ex of yours still stalking us?

so... I decided to take soy again.. Not because I have any hope for this cycle, but because I feel so wonderful on soy and we are going out of town for the holidays and figured what the hell :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

What the hell is as good of an answer as any! :haha:

I am tempted to do a soy cycle, but I think Triple L might kill me.:winkwink:


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL wont your OH kill you first? :rofl:


----------



## Icca19

Ok I have a question......what's up with the tripple L??


----------



## prettynpink29

triple L is Laura when she greases up and turns hot n sexy! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura Loves Leather! LOL

My DH can suck it bc the TMX was his idea, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: Laura's leather addiction makes me want to go get some! :rofl: 

Brooke :haha: I didn't know that was your DHs idea, guess soy here you come! :)


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: omg you girls make me laugh sooo much Brooke I guess if Heather is doing soy too I might let you we can be soy cycle buddies and anyone else that decides to go for soy this cycle too :happydance: Surely there has to be one soy bean out of 3 of us


----------



## dachsundmom

I am thinking about only doing 80mg...just as a boost.


----------



## Icca19

Last time only 2 girls tried the SOY and 1 got a BFP, 3 of you got to get one! 
They say 3 is a lucky #!


----------



## Icca19

:rofl: ok I get it now, you girls are too funny! 
Do you have theme music? LOL


----------



## Icca19

Ok girls I was on FF looking at my chart because I was certain that it had my O date wrong.
It said CD20 .....I say CD19
So I took out fridays temp (the 11th) because I woke at 5am instead of 7am and it moved my O date to the 19th! 
I'm 5 DPO now
4, 5, whatever its still too early to test, like it even matters lol


----------



## prettynpink29

OH is being a real jerk today!! :cry:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

:cry: OH can have quite the temper sometimes :cry:


----------



## amommy

Hope he doesn't hurt you!! I have BTDT! and it sucks.. 

Could you all say a prayer for my kids, our dog got hit by a car tonight, she is a daschund and it ran over her head.. She is still alive barely, but they are hurting so much!! 

If anything in life is sad, this is the saddest. Seeing my 16 yr old son cry about broke my heart.. Why does life have to be so fu**ed up sometimes? 

Thanks for listening


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> :cry: OH can have quite the temper sometimes :cry:

Awk darling am sorry ,hugs for you ,men can be real jerks ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

amommy said:


> Hope he doesn't hurt you!! I have BTDT! and it sucks..
> 
> Could you all say a prayer for my kids, our dog got hit by a car tonight, she is a daschund and it ran over her head.. She is still alive barely, but they are hurting so much!!
> 
> If anything in life is sad, this is the saddest. Seeing my 16 yr old son cry about broke my heart.. Why does life have to be so fu**ed up sometimes?
> 
> Thanks for listening

Awk Christie bless ,I have said a prayer:hugs: ,my rabbit died last year,:cry: we had had him for five years and my five year old was devastated ,she used to lie in the garden with his lead in her hand praying for god to bring him back :cry:It was heart wrenching ,god bless u all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> What the hell is as good of an answer as any! :haha:
> 
> I am tempted to do a soy cycle, but I think Triple L might kill me.:winkwink:

Erm excuse me ,I will kill :growlmad: u and I don't even know wot triple l means but I am double g ,:haha::haha::winkwink:(boob size ) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Can I just say I love u wee group of ladies and I just feel like I fit right in with u all :hugs:And thanks for having me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Massive temp drop today and major cramps ,com on witch ,make your entrance ,:haha::hug:


----------



## harri

I'm praying for your dog amommy :cry: xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg Harri lookat how big bubba is :hugs: that pic is amazing and now a plumb too :happydance
Heather :hugs: my OH was being an ass too I hate when men think it's ok to besuch ass holes:hugs: 
Amommy I will pray for you doggy too :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, you have to put up the pic and explain Triple L to our new members!:haha:

Tracey...:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thank you for being here.

Harri...it looks like a baby now! :haha:

Icca...Cd19 is perfect.:thumbup:

Heather...:growlmad: men suck. 

Christi...a doxie!:cry::cry: OMG, please hug your kids for me and here's a :hugs: for you.:cry: I am obviously partial to a doxie.


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke I'm a little reserved about re posting it at the moment if you know what I mean but I may PM it if anyone really wants to see it lol

How are you today Brooke?

I started temping today it was quite high for pre ov but it's only cd5 so it will drop over the next few days


----------



## dachsundmom

:dohh: Of course! :hugs:

Laura, you are going to temp this cycle?


----------



## Icca19

:cry: I hope your little doggy is ok :hugs: that's a horrible thing to go through. 
Iv lost a dog to a careless driver :cry: 


Laura I totally agree, the stalker could be on line lol we don't want to give him any other reason to check out this thread

So how is every today?


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> :dohh: Of course! :hugs:
> 
> Laura, you are going to temp this cycle?

Yes I have to test just in case I o earlier or later but I don't know if I will carry on after I get my cross hairs :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup: Put the BBT down after you confirm OV.


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok lol


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, you have to put up the pic and explain Triple L to our new members!:haha:
> 
> Tracey...:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thank you for being here.
> 
> Harri...it looks like a baby now! :haha:
> 
> Icca...Cd19 is perfect.:thumbup:
> 
> Heather...:growlmad: men suck.
> 
> Christi...a doxie!:cry::cry: OMG, please hug your kids for me and here's a :hugs: for you.:cry: I am obviously partial to a doxie.

Thank you darling and you for me .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

soooooo is 6dpo too early to test lol


----------



## dachsundmom

no, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha no there is no day too soon to test :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I test if I feel like it, lol....


----------



## Grumblebea

How's the doggie? Hugs


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi girls. 

amommy I hope your doggy is ok :hugs: :hugs: 

how is everyone today? 

I had a long day and a sleepless night. I can't wait for this day to end! :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, what's going on with OH?


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls how is everyone doing tonight? 
I'm so happy :happydance: I got a new job today! I had an interview after I got out of my current job and they offered me the job! 
And the girl that interviewed me lives right down the street from me lol its such a small city I live in
I wanted to test to keep the lucky streak going but I'm only 6dpo and I haven't held my pee for 8 hours lol that FRER is going to be calling my name tomorrow morning!


----------



## Grumblebea

So I got a dozen beautiful long stem roses from FTD sent to my office today from ex. Card said sorry you're a great woman and a fantastic mother(he said some mean and nasty shit last week and is upset about my up coming boob job). Wish they truely were because he is sorry and not for other motives :/ ugh, what am I gonna do? I wish he would just move on as I have. We made the decision to get divorced, everything is separate... Why now??? I'll tell you why, cause I found somebody else and he found out and got jealous. Too little too late. I'm sorry that I'm not in love anymore. I know that hurts him but I can only control what I do and say but I can't control the way I feel. So there y'all have it, sorry for dumping on you but I've been dying to say it!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> Heather, what's going on with OH?

Brooke :cry: 

I have never talked about OH and his temper to you girls. Heck I don't talk to anyone about his temper. But maybe talking about it will help :shrug:
OH gets out of control sometimes. Usually the attacks are just verbal and he says some extremely hurtful things. But last night it went a little further.:cry: That has only happened 1 other time, I swore if it ever happened again, I would leave. :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, girls...

Nicole, good for you! If he is reading right now and is truly sorry, then he will leave you the hell alone and out of respect for your son, he will stop stalking you.:growlmad::hugs:

Heather, did he hit you? :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca...great news on the job! :happydance: Are you an EMT again?


----------



## prettynpink29

Nicole, I am sorry about your ex :hugs: hope he gets a clue!

Icca congrats on the job :happydance: 

Brooke... He didn't hit me. He gave me a shove, and I lost my balance and fell.


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, that is still unacceptable.:cry::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Nope lol I have my license and I am one now but I'm not working as one anymore
I got a job at a jewelery store at the local mall (J.B. Robinsons) it pays better and not to mention the commission, esp around the holidays

Although now I get to see all the prego girls walking around the mall...fun fun :-(


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, for what you will make during the holidays, you can't beat it...the only mall in PA that I have ever been to, is King of Prussia, lol.


----------



## Grumblebea

Awe heather. Damn men!


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> Heather, that is still unacceptable.:cry::hugs:

I know :cry: I didn't know how to deal with it today, so I went and saw my therapist. I started seeing a therapist after my first miscarriage, because I didn't deal with it well. When we started TTC my Dr suggested I go back in case we hit some bumps along the way. She has helped me get threw so much :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

What do you think you should do?


----------



## prettynpink29

I truly don't know. I am lost at the moment. But I did stay true to my promise to myself, I did leave last night and I am at my moms house. 

I told my mom we had a fight and just needed a few days apart, but I didn't tell her why.


----------



## waiting2c

Awwww Heather - thats horrible. Are you okay??


----------



## Icca19

Heather :cry: I hope everything gets better for you. 
:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg sorry I've not been here I was working till 11pm last night and a late one again tonight 
Heather I'm so so sorry maby your OH needs a therapist too it might help him control his temper im so sorry :hugs:

Icca congrats on your new job do you sell in job lot or just buy in job lot? I have an accessories website so buy in bulk

Nicole yey to the new man :happydance: I just hope your X can move on :hugs:

How are you Brooke?

Af has gone as of yesterday I have woke up feeling really crappy my head is pounding and have a dodgy tummy ah well soy is finished


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> Nicole, I am sorry about your ex :hugs: hope he gets a clue!
> 
> Icca congrats on the job :happydance:
> 
> Brooke... He didn't hit me. He gave me a shove, and I lost my balance and fell.

Heather I cant tell u wot to do but please be careful ,I was in an abusive relationship and it started off with verbal abuse then a nip ,a push a slap and each time it got worse ,i finally plucked up the courage and my self esteem and left ,:cry:It was so hard and took a long time but I am glad I did it ,I hope things don't get this bad for you but please look after yourself ,love u huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Yes, congrats icca. Heather I agree with Laura, he needs to see someone too. Unfortunately it usually does start with words and gets worse from there (sorry). Do you think he is sorry and is willing to get some help? Do you know if his dad was abusive? My oldest sons grandfather used to beat on his wife for many years and she stayed for the kids but finally left him in their 60's. Well in return their son (my bf and the father of my oldest son) beat the shit out of me ONCE and I left for good. I was only 20 at the time but I knew it was a cycle. Hopefully he can get some help BEFORE it gets to that point! Any word on the little dog??? Laura, I hope you feel better Hun.


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning ladies...

Heather, I hope you don't take offense to what I am going to say, but please think long and hard about having children with this guy, until he gets help and proves for some time that he is willing to work on himself. You are an adult and we will support whatever decision you make, but please think this one through.:hugs::hugs:

Laura...here comes fertile time!

Everyone else...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

But Christi, how is your doxie? :hugs::cry:


----------



## Icca19

Good morning ladies :hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, when do you start your new job?


----------



## Icca19

After the hoilday. 
I'm going to give my 2weeks notice today at my other job


----------



## dachsundmom

What is your current job?


----------



## Icca19

I take orders for a clothing company over the phone....I get to shop all day with customers haha


----------



## dachsundmom

Nice, lol


----------



## Icca19

Its so much fun, but its more fun to be around and sell all the jewelery lol esp the diamonds!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning ladies...
> 
> Heather, I hope you don't take offense to what I am going to say, but please think long and hard about having children with this guy, until he gets help and proves for some time that he is willing to work on himself. You are an adult and we will support whatever decision you make, but please think this one through.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Laura...here comes fertile time!
> 
> Everyone else...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> But Christi, how is your doxie? :hugs::cry:

Yep I just wish I could shift this head ache :( I thought id finished the soy but today is day 5 lol so I just took 100 I will take another 100mg later 

Hope everyone's day is getting better :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, how come you are working so late?


----------



## wanabeamama

Last night after work I whent to do hair for a fashion show and tonight is late night just till 8


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Did you start soy?


----------



## dachsundmom

Going to tonight...:nope: Very small dose this cycle, 80mg.

Ok girls, I have done some research on the Preseed and Conceive + stuff...if any of you use it after the fact, meaning in the softcup vs. inserting before DTD, there is a strong possibility that the lube will be too cold, causing shock to the jizz, and stunning/killing some of them. Seriously, FML.:cry::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Going to tonight...:nope: Very small dose this cycle, 80mg.
> 
> Ok girls, I have done some research on the Preseed and Conceive + stuff...if any of you use it after the fact, meaning in the softcup vs. inserting before DTD, there is a strong possibility that the lube will be too cold, causing shock to the jizz, and stunning/killing some of them. Seriously, FML.:cry::nope:

Omg ,really ,I have used it a few times ,garnet used it too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:That's awful :cry::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, this is what NS and I have concluded...I think there is more that goes into it, but the research supports the possibility.

If you insert it in you, then all is good.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, this is what NS and I have concluded...I think there is more that goes into it, but the research supports the possibility.
> 
> If you insert it in you, then all is good.

Ok I have never put it in a cup ,:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I put in about 30minuits before bd


----------



## Icca19

Thanks for the info....I'm going to be using preseed next cycle....if DH allows it


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura and Icca, any news on the SA?:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey girls, 

just want to say thank you for all the support yesterday :hugs: It meant so much to me. OH and I are trying to figure things out and he is starting anger management program on Monday. 

thanks for the support again! :hugs: 

Laura, sorry about your headache:( 

Brooke, I can't believe that about preseed:( I am definitely guilty of doing that!


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, I always use that shit like that.:nope::dohh:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

I can't believe it! Stuff like that should be written on the box:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, it's supposed to be inserted, I don't think there was any plan for it to be used in a softcup, lol.


----------



## Icca19

im so happy to be home from work
How is everyone? 

So glad to hear your doing better Heather, that's great news :hugs:

No news here to report. DH is still holding his ground on the SA, he wants to get it done after we've been TTC for a year lol. Which brought me to my question about how you count how long you've been TTC. Its it by cycles of calander months :rofl: I know its prob a dumb question


----------



## dachsundmom

Whichever works in your favor! LOL


----------



## Icca19

Haha right! 
I think ill go with 9 months ttc


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Icca19

I'm going to be 8 DPO tomorrow and I want to test so bad! Lol but I won't, not until at least 10DPO


----------



## Grumblebea

Laura, how are you feeling?


----------



## wanabeamama

im feeling much better today thank you time for some :sex: OH asked me last night when am i ovulating so i said in the next few days he said ok so monday lol how did he know that it should be monday ha but he then told me the time table he has in place for bd i think he feels bad for missing it last cycle so he is making extra effot :)
im going to do an opk at about 12.45 i will post a pic 

how are you today???


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I hope this means that OH is going to cooperate this cycle! :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

It's Friday so I'm doing great lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Friday is good!


----------



## wanabeamama

Not much to see just yet but I still have 3days to go lol
 



Attached Files:







d2cf4e37.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/C907DC7A-orig.jpg[/IMG]

Can anyone see it??


----------



## wanabeamama

I see it but icca this is not 10dpo lol let me tweak it :happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Lol I know, I couldn't help myself!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, Icca....:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Does the line that you see go all the way down the strip?


----------



## Icca19

No its just on the top and bottom
But now there's a complete line......but its been an hour


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, we need another test bc I am concerned about only seeing a partial line.


----------



## Icca19

Oh there will be another test! Lol 
As soon as I get home from work :rofl: I'm not going pee all day!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Oh there will be another test! Lol
> As soon as I get home from work :rofl: I'm not going pee all day!

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

how long till your home from work??? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I really need to see a test now! Maybe she has one in her purse? LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

I wanna see another test :) 

Icca where are you!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: Brooke! 

how are you today?


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm good, how are you?


----------



## prettynpink29

I am good too. Just getting ready to go shopping:) I love holidays! An excuse to get a new outfit :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca icca icca icca :test: :test: :test:



Hi Heather :hi:


----------



## wanabeamama

God I don't know why but I feel like I should be like 3dpo by now lol I'm feeling quite excited to see what happens with ovulation also af was so short it was only cd 1 that was heavy and painful the rest was just very light and almost pain free it feels like af whent ages ago lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, these are all good signs!


----------



## wanabeamama

Really ??????? Signs for what???? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

A good cycle!


----------



## Icca19

:hi: I'm here!! I just got out of work!
I took another test, its the same at this am....I'm keeping my hopes low
Im not going to test again until sun

When I came home there's clearly a line from this am, but not on the one I just took :-( 
But there's still the pink at the top and bottom the line


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, we need the pic and do you have an IC?


----------



## Icca19

Lol ok hold on........

And no I don't, I'm about to get some dollar tree tests


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca i have never got any pink on any test surly it's got to be real


----------



## dachsundmom

Is there any other option besdies the Dollar Store...they worry me for evaps.


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/D6D4657A-orig.jpg[/IMG]
There they are ...why did I do this to myself? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca...which is which?


----------



## Icca19

Yes there are! Like what brands?
Got any advice?


----------



## Icca19

Left is recently and the right is thia am


----------



## Icca19

Does anyone else see the pink all the way down the sides of the test! 
They have to be faulty! 
Stupid FRER


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, I can see lines on both tests.


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, try an Answer brand..they will cost like $7 for 3 at Walmart, but you might as well get tests that are trustworthy.


----------



## Icca19

I almost bought them today but I bought the FRER because it came with an extra test lol
I have a coupon for both! :happydance: 
Let the POAS begin!


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca I'm so excited I can't wait to see more tests :happydance:
Brooke why don't I feel like I want to :sex: ?????


----------



## dachsundmom

Bc you're not in your fertile time yet.:hugs: Your body will tell you when it's time.:flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok OH is pestering me lol but I feel bad saying no because he knows when I will want it it's when I'm ovulating he thinks I only want him for that :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, maybe you should see if you can get in the mood then; I hate to even suggest that, but I don't want you to have an issue next week.


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha yeah :hugs: I'm gona try I just told him to get me a glass of wind that should do the trick lol I need to keep him sweet booooooo I'm gassy too lol I hope I don't blow one out in the moment it will put him of sex for good :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Grumblebea

wanabeamama said:


> Haha yeah :hugs: I'm gona try I just told him to get me a glass of wind that should do the trick lol I need to keep him sweet booooooo I'm gassy too lol I hope I don't blow one out in the moment it will put him of sex for good :rofl:

LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## prettynpink29

And Icca, no dollar store please!! :) 

Horrible evaps on those


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha I have a glass of vino now :D let's see if it works lol


----------



## Icca19

K! Will remember!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, if you post a Dollar Tree pic, I won't even look at it, lol. Ok, I will look, but I won't comment.


----------



## wanabeamama

:nope: :nope:


----------



## prettynpink29

I just got home from my shopping spree! Went a little crazy, but that's ok, I think I deserve it :haha:


----------



## Icca19

I never made it to walmart girls so no Answer HPTs, I didn't have to go to that part of town, but I will tomorrow. 
I did stop at the dollar store though lol sorry
Plus I always still have a FRER


----------



## amommy

First I wanted to say sorry for my absence, I had a huge test on Thursday, and with the dog's accident I have been emotionally drained and not really online much.. 
Heather I am glad your OH at least sees he has a problem enough to get some help, that is half the battle... I was in an abusive relationship as well, but he could never admit he did anything wrong, and it escalated to physical and I eventually left.. As Despi said it is really really hard to leave if it ever comes to that, and it took me a while to get the courage and strength to, especially with 6 kids in tow.. 
Im glad things are going in the right direction though.. 

And as for my doxie, damn that little dog if she didn't WIN the contest between her and an SUV.. she came home the next day.. I was completely shocked.. I heard her get hit, was right there and the impact was her head.. I am not sure which miracle cloud she lives under but it sure is a strong one! 
When the told me she was up eating the next day I had to ask if they had gotten the wrong dog, thats how bad she looked that night! she is a mini doxie so tiny tiny. But I guess she was determined to live! 
I was up all night reliving the sound of the accident and it profoundly affected me, I didn't expect that! 

Thank you all for thinking of me, and again I am sorry it took this long to update. 
Here is her picture taken the day AFTER the accident!! 
Her eye was stitched closed so it wouldn't pop out, as it was bulging, but other than that she doesn't show any obvious signs she was hit. She is pretty sleepy and kind of sluggish, but all in all she is a trooper!
 



Attached Files:







itsie.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwwwww amommy your doxi is soooo cute I'm so glad she is ok it is amazing what a prayer can do :hugs: how are you feeling?


----------



## amommy

Still pretty teary hun, not sure where the sadness is coming from exactly.. Maybe realizing how life can change in an instant.. But doing ok otherwise, have a week off of school, and will enjoy sleeping in! When I get back I will only have about 3 wks left of the semester! 

Thank you for asking.. and yea she is pretty cute!


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry: :hugs: I hope things get a little better for you :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Opk with fmu I'm thinking Monday still what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







271fac3c.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Grumblebea

Yay, I'm so glad she made it and is doing well.


----------



## Icca19

So glad to hear your doingbetter :hugs: and your little dog too!


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: what a cutie!:cloud9:

Laura...Monday looks good to me.:thumbup:

Icca...let's see the tests! 

Good morning everyone!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca did you poas this am?


----------



## Icca19

Yep yep and there both white as can be

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/41EC2676-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls...we have to have better stats for December; someone better get knocked up! Icca...it's on you right now; no pressure! LOL


----------



## Icca19

Lol I can't wait to go to walmart later!


----------



## Icca19

It could still be too early for a bfp right?
I'm trying to convince myself there's still hope for this cycle


----------



## dachsundmom

Of course there is hope.:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: thanks :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Ok so I have a question.....how common are evaps on FRERs???


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg I just had the biggest blob of EWCM ever lol
Icca I'm not too sure about that one I'd many google it :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Haha I'm already on it! 

:happydance: yey for EWCM! Looks like Monday will be BD day!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, do you have a line?

Yay Laura!


----------



## wanabeamama

Have you done a frer today??


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha OH is super happy after his little treat last night lol just a shame the little swimmers were wasted :(


----------



## Icca19

Yes I have, and a dollar store test as well
Those were the two in the pic from this am


----------



## wanabeamama

The frer looks different never noticed the C and T on them before :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Omg I just had the biggest blob of EWCM ever lol
> Icca I'm not too sure about that one I'd many google it :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Lol its because I took it out of its case and its just laying on top of the other half of the dollar store test


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, I see pink on the edges of that FR again.:wacko:

Laura, if you are going to OV on Monday, then the jizz from last night is not wasted.:thumbup:


----------



## Icca19

I know! Its driving me crazy! 
And now there's a line too! 
WTF....FML


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, post it please?


----------



## Icca19

There's a pic in the prego test forum
Check it out!  
Tell me what you girls think


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, I can see something on all of those tests...and please disregard the one comment you got; very rude.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Icca, I see pink on the edges of that FR again.:wacko:
> 
> Laura, if you are going to OV on Monday, then the jizz from last night is not wasted.:thumbup:

Brooke the little guys didnt go there if ya know what I mean :haha:

Icca im going to look at your pic on the pg test thread :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, how can you get on your knees in that tight leather dress?:haha::haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Tricks of the trade :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

It looks a little darker than this morning :)
 



Attached Files:







0ffb3c29.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dachsundmom

Monday...I still say Monday, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Me too :happydance: yey I'm gona gets me some Sunday morning :sex: lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

I just put my dress on to go to a wedding reception and my tummy is so swolen I feel disgusting :( I actually look 6month pregnant grrrr


----------



## dachsundmom

I bet you look stunning!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:nope: I feel so uncomfortable :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke are you still taking the soy?


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes...today is day 3. Do you have something else you could wear?


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I whent down stairs and oh said I looked lovley and when I said I wanted to chane he told me not to :hugs:


----------



## amommy

Icca I agree with brooke, I see lines too.. i tweaked the dollar tree one a bit.. here it is
 



Attached Files:







icca1.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 6









iccai.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## amommy

Thanks for all the love about my dog, she is my companion!


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow amommy that tweak I can see that so clearly surely icca can't of had that many false positives :nope:


----------



## amommy

And those ladies on the PG test board were quite abrupt about it.. I think the FRER's have pink in them, and maybe its just so early the lines are taking that long to show up.. I hope I am right!


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I am so glad you didn't change.:happydance:

Christi...that tweak is wonderful! :hugs:

I am thinking I am going to have another early OV, like CD10-11; have a little bit of EWCM now.:wacko:


----------



## amommy

I am not taking anything right now, except fish oil because it helps my back soreness. Thought probably it would be hard to DtD with the donor with it being thanksgiving LOL! 

Good luck brooke! and everyone else who is close to O


----------



## dachsundmom

I am not temping at all this cycle; I'll just set my OV day when the OPK goes negative. So far, I haven't been tempted at all to pick up my BBT.

Phuck it! What else can I say? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, do you have finals after your week off? DH just got done with his and he is out until after the New Year.


----------



## Icca19

Het girls :hi: 
Oh my goodness that tweak is beautiful! :hugs: thank you amommy! :hugs: 
I guesss all I have to do now is keep praying and waiting.....and temping :rofl:
I'm not going to get any sleep tonight, and I prob should. Were having Thanksgiving at our house tomorrow. I'm expecting a housefull, mostly my family. Were going to DHs familys on Thanksgiving


----------



## Icca19

Brooke what CD are you on?


----------



## dachsundmom

CD5, lol...I have determined that I have some sort of EWCM my entire FP, lol


----------



## Icca19

Your going to O while I'm still in this same cycle


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh God, don't say that, lol


----------



## amommy

Finals are the week of Dec 11-16, Then I am off until Jan 10th. Only have finals in 3 classes, most of the intensity was in midterm, that week of hell!! 

Hugs and thanks for asking

Crossing my fingers that your DH did well

We do have a final project/power-point presentation in my Families in Poverty class and a few papers to write as per usual.. But I am getting good at doing those quickly LOL!


----------



## wanabeamama

Cd9 :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







6ebf338a.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, get the leather ready! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol this is the earliest positive I've ever had :/


----------



## dachsundmom

I still think tomorrow is going to really be it, but you cannot waste today.


----------



## wanabeamama

I won't waste today if I remember rightly soy gives you a few days of positives??


----------



## wanabeamama

:D
 



Attached Files:







c8e77ef2.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Grumblebea

:)


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Grumblebea

Any updates Icca?


----------



## Icca19

Nope, I'm going to FRER tomorrow at 11DPO and then again on Tuesday....and prob Wednesday :rofl: 
I need to go to the store. And stock up!


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, soy has always given me a few days of positives.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey at least I've got time for :sex: :sex: :happydance: 
Omg icca your going to make us wait :coffee: boooooo


----------



## Grumblebea

:coffee:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dishes::hangwashing::shower::laundry::coffee::sleep::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## dachsundmom

I just flushed my engagement ring!:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg Brooke how? :cry: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I was putting lotion on my hands and had my ring balancing on my pinky finger, I blew my nose, threw the tissue in the toilet, and flushed...right as my ring fell in...have an emergency plumber coming; not too hopeful. DH not speaking to me.:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg Brooke :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs: I really hope the plumber finds it , is it insured?


----------



## dachsundmom

It is...:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: how long till the plumber arrives?


----------



## dachsundmom

An hour or two


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

My opk is negative now :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







446b7e47.jpg
File size: 58.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, you have a very quick surge or, like me, you might surge several times. No hope lost yet.

My ring now lives in the American sewer system.


----------



## wanabeamama

I usually only have a very short surge I thought it would have been longer I will have to test tomorrow and see what happens 

Oh no I guess you diddnt get your ring back :cry: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nope....


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I really think you will be fine!!!:hugs: DTD today and tomorrow if you can...today should be enough, though.:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

we already did today :happydance: i used conceive plus and put my feet up the wall for 20 minuits do you think 20 min was long enough? its been 6 hrs and none has come out, i will jump him when i get home from work tomorrow :)


----------



## dachsundmom

My doc said 10 minutes was plenty....


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: 
Ok this might sound like a sill question but do you think the quicker the :spermy: comes the more there is and the longer it take the less there is???? Cos Oh finished the quickest ever today lol it usually takes ages


----------



## dachsundmom

Lol...I really don't know the answer to that one; I think it would depend on how many swimmers you have and how well they move.


----------



## wanabeamama

:haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I think DH is finally speaking to me again, LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww yey :hugs: just in time hopefully not long till O for you :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, lol...


----------



## wanabeamama

where is icca with a pee stick :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee:


----------



## wanabeamama

And so it goes lol
 



Attached Files:







f90f8d19.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## waiting2c

Hey! That smiley looks good there Laura! You better get in there and DTD!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Yep usually I only surge for a few hrs but i still have smiley pee we bd this afternoon and will do again tomorrow :happydance:

How are you doing I can't believe your 8weeks already :happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Excellent - glad you got to DTD already and can again tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you this cycle!

I know - it seems weird being 8 weeks already. Going well though. Got to see it on Friday when I had a dating scan which was so exciting.


----------



## wanabeamama

I could imagine it being the greatest feeling in the world :) 
I'm getting o pains on both sides :) it would be amazing to have a bfp for Christmas 

Last Christmas I was taking down my Christmas decorations and I say and held the angel of the top and said to myself next time I see these decorations I will have a baby watching me put the angel on the top of the tree of I will be pregnant at least I usually put up my Christmas tree on the fist Sunday in December and this year I will be 14dpo so I'm hoping that my wish will come true :cry:


----------



## waiting2c

:hugs: Laura - I hope against all hope also that your wish comes true for you this year. That would be the best christmas present ever.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: thank you It would but I am also in the exact same situation I was this time last year I have my pre op on the same day as last year I just hope it's not all deja vous


----------



## waiting2c

I hope its not too. I have a good feeling for you this month. I could be just being silly and hormonal but I always believe in the magic of christmas time. Anything can happen


----------



## wanabeamama

hope so :hugs:

were is heather today :cry:


----------



## waiting2c

I dont know. It seems very quiet on here today in general!


----------



## wanabeamama

It does lol I need to get a life haha


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey Girls, 

sorry I haven't been on much. Just kind of been taking a break from everything lately. I am actually surprised that I am not counting down the days till O. Not even keeping track of what cd I am on either. I haven't picked up the bbt once or poas.. A relaxed boring cycle for me :) 

Laura, nice smileys! I hope you catch that eggy hun and get your bfp before christmas :hugs:

Brooke, so sorry about your ring :hugs: :hugs: 

Tracey! so glad you got to see your little bean:) 

Icca still waiting for you to poas! :) 

How is everyone else doing? :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Heather are you ok? :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs: yea Laura, I am ok... Just trying to figure out what is best for me at this point.. A lot of emotions and confusion at the moment...


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Maby you need a little break away on your own time to clear your mind and relax your emotions, you have had a tough few weeks and having more that one emotional strain can cloud over your vision of what you really want or feel try to take some time off thinking about things and do somthing that makes you happy a change in emotion could make you see things in a whole different light even if you go to see a movie or go out to dinner with a girlfriend just taking time away from your normal routine might help :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Awwwww :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Heather let us know if there is anything we can do


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks girls :hugs: 

I have decided to go see my family for thanksgiving, instead of going with OH to see his family.. Although he is not happy about my decision at all, I still feel it is best for me at this point to get away for a week. I think being surrounded by my family and old friends is exactly what I need. :hugs:

A few days ago I found out I got accepted into a Medical program and it was really eye opening for me. :cry: I would start in Jan and I can't believe I got accepted because there are only 14 spots total. I think it made me realize that my life is only beginning and I am still young, I am only 22.. Maybe God has a different plan in store for me :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Maby he does but only time and trust in yourself will show you the path that was made for you, you are young but also mature :hugs: 
What will be will be just have faith in yourself and go with you gut feeling :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Laura :hugs:

I opened up to my mom about everything that has been going on and I think it really helped me.. 

No matter what my decision ends up being, I am still gonna move forward with my dream of becoming a mother.. Weather that is with OH, with a donor and IUI or by egg freezing and IVF... I will still get there... some how, some way :hugs:


----------



## amommy

Heather: sounds like you have a positive attitude, and its understandable to feel kind of out of sorts with all that you have been through.. I only went through my dog's accident and it threw me for a loop!! You have had a lot more on your plate so its understandable. Good luck to you and congrats on your acceptance, obviously they think you have a lot to offer! 

Brooke: Oh my goodness that sounds like something I would do!! I am so sorry, thats the kind of stress that no one needs, and of course it was just an accident.. we are all human arent we? 

I had a huge batch of EWCM today, without any meds, or supp... So I had to pee on an OPK even though I said I wouldnt haha.. 

here it is, its very light but its the start and I am only CD8.

Icca, no fair making us wait!
 



Attached Files:







PART_1321849644793.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wanabeamama

This is fmu the ic still had a Minuit or so left I had alot ov ovary pain in the night and my temp has gone up alot :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







50bda842.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## amommy

Its ok to have a + after O, especially first morning after the temp rise, since LH gets to the urine after blood levels have dropped!! Hope this is good news!


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> thanks Laura :hugs:
> 
> I opened up to my mom about everything that has been going on and I think it really helped me..
> 
> No matter what my decision ends up being, I am still gonna move forward with my dream of becoming a mother.. Weather that is with OH, with a donor and IUI or by egg freezing and IVF... I will still get there... some how, some way :hugs:

O darling this just makes me want to hug you so tight ,am glad u spoke to your mom .I pray to god u do get to be a mom ,u will be a fabulous wee mommy ,xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

amommy said:


> Its ok to have a + after O, especially first morning after the temp rise, since LH gets to the urine after blood levels have dropped!! Hope this is good news!

Was expecting to see positive again today because I took the soy I had the cloudy pee that I get at 1dpo but not the gass I usually get lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather...go to school; you will never regret it and your education is the best thing you can give your future LO...and congrats! :happydance:

Laura...looks like you have to DTD one more time...but, if OH can't; you are still timed perfectly.:happydance:

Christi...thanks! I think you said this was a week off for you? If so, please enjoy.:hugs:

Hi Tracey (both of you)...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Where is Icca? :coffee:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah were is icca ????????


----------



## Grumblebea

Brooke...sorry about your ring :hugs:
Tracy... 8 weeks already :thumbup:
Pink... yay on the acceptance :happydance:
Laura... maybe 2 eggs :haha:
Icca...:coffee:

As for me not much to say other than I just found out my ex sister-in-law is about 13 weeks pregnent :happydance: I'm very happy for them. She's in her mid 40's and he's in his 50's 1st baby(that has stuck so far, she had 2 early MC without IVF). 3 round of IVF and 1st time pregnant with IVF.


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls how is everyone on this Monday morning? 
Sorry I haven't had time to go back through the thread amd catch up, I'm moving in slow motion this AM, I am SO tired from yesterday. 
Well....my temps are dropping and I don't have a single symptom to spott, looks like I'm out this cycle. 
I do have a FRER that I'm going to take tomorrow because its DHs and I anniversary, but its going to be a BFN, thed dollar store test I took this AM prooved it :-( 
Uh, I hate Mondays


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww icca there is still a chance :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

I sure hope so, I'm trying to stay hopefull but its getting hard


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/F5CED428-orig.jpg[/IMG]

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca...:cry::cry::cry:

I hate the Dollar Tree tests....:growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

I forgot to bring the other part for the digi do I don't know if it smiled or not but they both look neg to me do you think I will get positives again or is that it??
 



Attached Files:







3df8a7a7.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Icca19

That might be it! 
Does that make O day tomorrow?


----------



## dachsundmom

I think that is it....


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca my temp whent up to post ov temp this morning so I'm not sure :shrug: if I'm releasing more than one egg I may have released last night and then again today or tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca was that a sensitive test?


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca I do see a little something there even on my phone :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







bab36a1e.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wanabeamama

Ha I didn't get the arrow in the right place lol


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK where the line is supposed to be on those tests, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace has just been on Facebook :haapydance: :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

What did she say?


----------



## amommy

Grumblebea, did your SIL use her own eggs or donor? I am asking because I am in the same age bracket


----------



## wanabeamama

She didn't say much but she is using mobile Internet


----------



## Grumblebea

amommy said:


> Grumblebea, did your SIL use her own eggs or donor? I am asking because I am in the same age bracket

I believe they wer hers. I haven't spoken to her since my divorce and I heard it thru the grapevine. They just now told that they were expecting but if I know her, they were her eggs. She got 1st IVF done for free in Mexico, no luck. 2nd in Texas, no luck. 3rd time in Texas and as they say, third time is a charm :winkwink:


----------



## amommy

Oh ok, well that gives me hope,ty


----------



## wanabeamama

Guess what guys????????????


ITS LLL time lol :sex: :holly:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## wanabeamama

Sexy time


----------



## waiting2c

:happydance: :wohoo: :sex: :happydance:

Go LLL


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> Guess what guys????????????
> 
> 
> ITS LLL time lol :sex: :holly:

Hahahai love this :rofl: :rofl: :sex: :sex: :holly:


----------



## Icca19

LOL you girls are silly, but I neede3d a smile put on my face (iv been at work all day) 

I tried but I don't see anything, and yep its a dollar store test so its made for when your like 7DPO lol 
But ill be testing with a FRER for our anniversay tomorrow, not expecting much, in any department. Idk if DH even knows what tomorrow is! 

Brooke when are you going to O? Your not far behind Laura are you?


----------



## Icca19

And OMG! Did you actually talk to Grace? What is she up to?


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I will OV aound CD10...no temping, but it feels like that time and the sicks are getting darker.


----------



## Icca19

So Turkey day is your day! Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey I'm back lol omg that was hard work :/ 4hrs later but I got the swimmers :happydance: I am aching all over that leather is just too tight :rofl: :rofl: 

Brooke were close again yey :hugs:
Icca I really hope you have something else to celebrate tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

A friend of mine has posted a test in hpt gallery I see a line but she is getting alot of negative replys what do you think here is her test the thread is called 10/11 dpo evap? *new test*
 



Attached Files:







746b67eb.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I saw your friend's test earlier, but I don't like to comment in that forum...I totally see pink, but it looks smudgy...does she have a FR?:flower:

Good God, 4 hours?!:wacko::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

She can't get s frer till tomorrow night :shrug: 

Yeah 4 long hrs :haha: :haha: I don't WANs see a penis for the rest of the month :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Grumblebea

4 hours straight? not several times in 4 hours? OMG I would be dying after 30 minutes!


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well there was an hour n half talking dirty and the rest well let's just say I will sleep well tonight lol ughhhh 10 minuits is enough for me lol


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK how you do it...I would seriously die.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

I guess I just want babies soooooo much that's what kept me going :) I wouldnt normally survive that long


----------



## Icca19

Wow, you go girl!! You should get a trophy for that one! 
I hope that did the trick ! LOL 

I can totally see a line on your friends test, I haven't looked at her thread but I can see it on your pic....keep us posted


----------



## Icca19

Wow, you go girl!! You should get a trophy for that one! 
I hope that did the trick ! LOL 

I can totally see a line on your friends test, I haven't looked at her thread but I can see it on your pic....keep us posted


----------



## Icca19

Wtf, idk why that happened....sorry girls


----------



## amommy

Ahhhh to be young again, haha, I remember those days lol...wow, now I'm happy if its short and sweet!

I really hate that board, there are some bitty bitches over there!7!


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Well there was an hour n half talking dirty and the rest well let's just say I will sleep well tonight lol ughhhh 10 minuits is enough for me lol

Omg are u serious ,:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg my temp has stopes right down again :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Omg my temp has stopes right down again :(

Not to panic yet...it's still above your dip, but to be safe...can you POAS for us?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

i did a digi and an ic this am and they were both negative :shrug: i have tummy ache today and i have been gassy so i have no idea


----------



## wanabeamama

omg brooke i just put in my next 3 dummy temps and it puts ovulation at sunday so today is 2dpo look at my chart


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you'll still get x-hairs, but FF might move your OV day ahead by 1.


----------



## dachsundmom

We cross posted....:happydance::happydance::happydance:

It gave it to you, take the win! :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

yey :happydance: now i just have to get 3 high temps woohooooo


----------



## wanabeamama

i had a feeling it was sunday night/monday morning because of my cloudy pee and the strong o pains :happydance:


----------



## Grumblebea

GM ladies, more trouble with ex yesterday. I finally called the police and filed a report. Non-stop harassment. Now he is calling and texting the guy I am dating from another phone. He doesn't want him (amoung other people around our son). So my "friend" called him back and said that he isn't asking permission to date me, that he IS dating me and he understands that he doesn't want him around his son but last time he looked we were divorced and this is MY house so if he comes over and LO is here, he's not going to tuck his tail between his legs and run.
He threatening my financially (take it to court pal), saying he is going to get my "friend" fired, saying he is going to get custody of our son (never going to happen) and get another friend (female) in trouble for something that she did for him! He is so bitter and nasty and is trying to do whatever he can to try and hurt me or just piss me off. I just want him to follow the court order from the divorce (pay his child support), visit with our son (be a good dad), contact me only with reguards to our LO and LEAVE ME THE HELL ALONE! He's so damn bitter. UGH MEN!


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :growlmad:


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/C0C7DC50-orig.jpg[/IMG]

Big Fat Negative!


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:cry: I have no hope and little faith anymore
I just want the witch to come so I can start a new cycle and try one more time before the end of the year


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry: :cry: :cry: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I just saw your temp whent up :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Happy Anniversary! :wedding::cake:

I am so very sorry.:flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

What the fugk?????????
 



Attached Files:







835206d2.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dachsundmom

That IC is totally negative!


----------



## wanabeamama

Yep I don't get it why??????? 
It has gone darker now but I don't think it's positive I will take a pic


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, this makes no sense at all...kinda like my last cycle, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

It's defiantly not positive so why the smiley face ????
 



Attached Files:







0adeaf96.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK at all...I would think the IC would be positive too. Do you feel like you are about to OV at all?


----------



## wanabeamama

I've got EWCM and still some slight ovary pain not as much as Sunday and Monday :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn...this might be it then.


----------



## wanabeamama

Noooooooo I can't take any more :sex:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, you don't have to...last night would be the day before OV and that's pefect.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

There isn't much of a line on the digi stick


----------



## dachsundmom

Weird, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok no more poas I'm done lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Ok no more poas I'm done lol

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## amommy

I think the digi stick is playing tricks!! I think if it's light on the strip inside it's just acting wonky!

And to the OP having issues with the nasty ex, mine did all those exact same things!! Took him about two years to finally calm down. the prosecuter told me he blamed me for everything even the fact of having to have a girlfriend and was typical of someone controlling/abusive in my case. I hope he stops sooner for you it really sucks to have your life disrupted!!! Hugs
Gm ladies


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I am sorry about AF getting your friend.


----------



## wanabeamama

I know I feel awfull I really did see a ink line I feel so bad :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> I know I feel awfull I really did see a ink line I feel so bad :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hate those tests...so much, that I bought 100 more of them. :nope::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

I know they are stupid horrible things although I have never even got an evap on them before :( I hope honeysuade is ok I wish she would come join us :cry:

Oh and by the way I got an embarrassing amount of gass right now it ain't pretty :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

That would be the soy.:nope::haha:

Please invite her here! She needs us and I like her.:thumbup:


----------



## amommy

HAHA the gass could be from all that forceable entry yesterday!! hahahaha.. That was TMi but couldn't resist.. 

I have a yucky bladder infection girls.. And its very ouchy!! :( Went to the doc when I wiped and it was pink, (blood) in my pee. 

Hope everyone gets lots of baking done!


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, do you get these every cycle? I could have sworn you've had a few of these...:nope::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: it may well have been last night haha 
I always get bad gass after ovulation :/ ewww

Aww I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## amommy

Thanks for the hugs.. and yea.. Never know with all that "activity" going on down there!! Darn gas anyway!


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, insurance is going to cover my toilet ring.:cry::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww Brooke I hope you get a ring that is just a special :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: :rofl: so so true lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't think DH will replace it...have I shown it to you guys....



Toilet ring.:haha:


----------



## amommy

Awww honey, that must have been heartbreaking, Beautiful ring! Since I am "married" to my kids I wear a mothers ring on that finger LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Mercury Retrograde, lol....


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg Brooke that ring is beautiful I would be sad to :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I spent yesterday with a hangover bc I hit the vodka on Sunday night, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

:wine: :wine: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke did soy make you teary? I feel very emotional :cry: but happy at the same time lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Soy made me very emotional and craptastic, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Well that's just great lol I've not even got my crosshairs yet and Im scared of bfn ughhhh
OH is watching football his friend is here but when his friend has gone I'm gona try and squeeze some more spermys outa oh just to cover all bases 

Brooke have you done an opk yet? Is o near???


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I will have a positive tomorrow or Thursday.

God, Laura...another 4 hours?


----------



## wanabeamama

Ohhh I know :/ I swear I never wana see a penis again after this week lol
I might have to try a naughty trick to speed things up :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey we will be very close again :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls, how is everyone tonight?

I'm going to bed early tonight but I just wanted to stop in and say hi and catch up on the thread. 

Laura I can't believe your DPO status already! :happydance:


----------



## amommy

Probably not trying this cycle, but I will be O'ing about the same time.. Should be 3-4 days for me!


----------



## Icca19

Well she's here, CD1 it is!
Looks like I get to celebrate my anniversary with a new cycle!


----------



## amommy

Oh yippee skipppeee.. So sorry Icca, really thought you might have something going this month.


----------



## Icca19

:cry: me too

I think I'm more upset about not being able to DTD on our special day :cry:


----------



## amommy

Awww, that does suck!! :(


----------



## Icca19

Well if my cycle stays on track AF is due on Christmas Day


----------



## amommy

Dang won't that suck! But maybe just maybe you will get your december BFP!!! that would be even more awesome!


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca :hugs: I'm sorry the witch got you :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Icca...

And sorry, I wished you a happy anniversary yesterday, but here it is again...

:wedding::cake:


----------



## wanabeamama

happy anaversary icca :hugs:

brooke did you poas i wana see


----------



## dachsundmom




----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: looks very close i wonder if it will go positive later today or tomorrow? yey


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it will be positive tomorrow; I am not a short surger, so I refuse to obsess this cycle and I will POAS again tomorrow morning, with SMU...LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

:haha: ok lol
my temp didnt go up as much as i thought but i guess i will see in a couple of days we didnt bd last night by the time OH's friend whent home i was just too tired


----------



## dachsundmom

Ummmm, yeah; you do need to be able to walk upright, so I think taking a night off is good, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

yeah lol have you noticed my fertility friend ticker says 3dpo but i havnt got my crosshairs :shrug:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: thanks girls
We didn't do much but sit around the house, DH made me dinner  
I think we are going out tonight :happydance: 
And I'm having acouple drinks too :wine:

:happydance: Brooke your almost DPO status!


----------



## wanabeamama

yey at least you can look forward to a drink :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Lol I can't wait to have a drink :rofl: the wine in the fridge has been calling my name....and the vodka


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol woohooo how many years is your anniversary? Me and OH have or 10year anniversary next week but we don't have an actual day we just know it was the last week of November lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I noticed your ticker too!:wacko: Have you and OH talked about getting married or is it not for you?:hugs:

Icca...yay for drinking! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

I would love to get married but OH doesn't believe in marriage but being with him is more important to me than being married I couldn't ever imagine being with anyone else we said that when we have children I will change my surname so we all have the same name but I would still love to be his wife :/


----------



## dachsundmom

Would you consider using both of your last names?


----------



## wanabeamama

Nope I hate my surname lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, you're ticker is going to bug me, lol. If you put in a high temp for tomorrow, will FF draw your X-hairs?


----------



## wanabeamama

It gives ne Xhairs if I put in tomorrow and Fridays temps it still puts ovulation at Sunday


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, I can live with that, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

:coffee: I hate the TWW


----------



## dachsundmom

I hate everything about TTC, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah the only thing good about ttc is the hopeful out come of holding a beautiful squishy baby I had a lovley dream last night that I had a beautiful baby boy with curly hair and huge brown eyes I never felt so much love :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Yeah the only thing good about ttc is the hopeful out come of holding a beautiful squishy baby I had a lovley dream last night that I had a beautiful baby boy with curly hair and huge brown eyes I never felt so much love :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Does OH have curly hair? Is he dark complected?

You guys will have a stunning LO! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

This is my sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Let's see one of the two of you together, please!


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Beautiful couple! :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww thankyou brooke :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg u are both absolutely gorgeous ,o your baby will be as cute as a button ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hello ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining you so late on, I have often checked in on this thread. Wanabeamama suggested I join you as I have been TTC buddies with her for quite some time now & she really has been a true support:hugs:

As you can see from my sig, this is cycle 19 for me. I took it really bad this month as I had such convincing evaps on IC tests along with the most symptoms I have experienced. AF showed yesterday along with a bad case of the flu so I have been laid up feeling ill & sorry for myself since haha.

Anyway. I hope you are all well & I look forward to chatting to you:hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi! Nice to finally meet you.:hugs:

I'm Brooke and I hope this means you are going to stick around; please feel free to talk about anything and there is no such thing as TMI here...:haha:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Hi! Nice to finally meet you.:hugs:
> 
> I'm Brooke and I hope this means you are going to stick around; please feel free to talk about anything and there is no such thing as TMI here...:haha:

Hi Brooke, thanks I hope to stick around :flower: You all seem so lovely & supportive & fun!! 

I am planning on relaxing this cycle (famous last words!) and I WILL NOT TEST until AF is due this time so as not to torture myself!!
xxx

P.S I am Tracey xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

You are our 3rd Tracey and you all spell it the same way! Here in the States, there usually isn't an E in it, lol.

If you figure out that relaxing thing, please share the secret!:haha:

If you POAS, you must post the pic...whatever the outcome.:thumbup:

Oh, and no symptom spotting; it's the equivalent of the 8th circle of Hell and we try really, really hard not to do it.:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Lol that's three traceys here then ,I am Tracey too ,:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> You are our 3rd Tracey and you all spell it the same way! Here in the States, there usually isn't an E in it, lol.
> 
> If you figure out that relaxing thing, please share the secret!:haha:
> 
> If you POAS, you must post the pic...whatever the outcome.:thumbup:
> 
> Oh, and no symptom spotting; it's the equivalent of the 8th circle of Hell and we try really, really hard not to do it.:winkwink:

In that case my name is Tracey-Anne, I just usually drop the Anne but TA or Tracey A or whatever you wanna call me is fine haha!!!:thumbup:

Yep, count me in, you will get ov test pics in 2 weeks from me when I start stressing about it again!! until then I will pretend that I have mastered the art of relaxing:hugs:
xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> Lol that's three traceys here then ,I am Tracey too ,:hugs:

Hi Tracey!! I am just gonna make thing confusing I can tell :haha:
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I can't call you TA bc I will always think tits and asses...might be an American thing.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Well, I can't call you TA bc I will always think tits and asses...might be an American thing.:haha:

:haha::haha::blush::haha:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Well, I can't call you TA bc I will always think tits and asses...might be an American thing.:haha:

Hahaha!!!! Nope, UK thing too, That is what my sister said when my ex used to call me TA!! :haha::haha: xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Lol that's three traceys here then ,I am Tracey too ,:hugs:
> 
> Hi Tracey!! I am just gonna make thing confusing I can tell :haha:
> xxxxClick to expand...

No your not ,I m the old one with the massive boobies :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

For now, you can be T3...:haha:

Oh, one more thing, I know I said no such thing as TMI, but should you decide to post a pic of your CM, please use a spoiler.:haha: 

Yes, it has happened, but the I love harri, so I forgive her.:winkwink::haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Ok, I think I get it! No such thing as TMI, no symptom spotting, no pics of cm without spoiler:wacko:, update pics of tests. Cool!! sounds good to me :thumbup:

I am so pleased I decided to join this thread, you girls have made me laugh already! although that isn't such a good thing as I have flu & laughing makes me cough! oh well!!:haha::haha:

Right, I am T3 then:hugs:

xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, T3...now comes the technical stuff, are you on any meds for TTC or are you sucking down supplements?:haha: I saw the B6 in your ticker, but make sure you are taking a B complex bc B6 won't work without B12.:wacko:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, T3...now comes the technical stuff, are you on any meds for TTC or are you sucking down supplements?:haha: I saw the B6 in your ticker, but make sure you are taking a B complex bc B6 won't work without B12.:wacko:

ok, I have been taking 100mg of just B6 for nearly a year & it has lengthened my LP to 12 days instead of 8, is it doing harm do you think?? I have also been on folic acid for a year & I drink lots of green tea & use IC opks along with cb digi smiley face ones. Oh, and I am starting preseed. Phew, there is a lot to this TTC stuff hey!! xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

If it's working on your LP, then I wouldn't change a thing. This is the first cycle in a long time, that I haven't charted. But, I had a triphasic chart and still got nowhere...Laura had a beautiful chart the cycle before mine, so I've decided that the BBT is full of shit.:haha:

It never is easy, is it?:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

T3 maybe a prenatal too :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> If it's working on your LP, then I wouldn't change a thing. This is the first cycle in a long time, that I haven't charted. But, I had a triphasic chart and still got nowhere...Laura had a beautiful chart the cycle before mine, so I've decided that the BBT is full of shit.:haha:
> 
> It never is easy, is it?:winkwink:

Nope, it is a lot harder than people think, then there are people all around getting pg by mistake!!:dohh: 

How long have you been TTC hun?

I was thinking about charting, but I tried temping once & just didn't get on with it. Not sure I will bother with it...
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> T3 maybe a prenatal too :thumbup::hugs:

Yeah I was thinking that, any suggestions?
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I've been at this for awhile, lol....my DD is 15.:wacko:

I take this prenatal...

https://www.rainbowlight.com/Categories.aspx?Category=d83213e2-f71d-43ff-836d-c71835132d2f

It's much cheaper on Amazon, but I am sure there are good ones you can get locally in the UK; this is the only brand I have found, that doesn't upset my stomach.


----------



## honeysuede

Thank you!! I will look into it :) 
aww, you ladies are so nice, think I will be a happy bunny here!! xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Morning everyone!! So glad insurance is covering your ring Brooke, that was a stunner!

Hey Tracey!! I am the other Tracey 

Hope you are all well, aside from the perils of TTC. Stats surely must be in favour of a couple of BFPs at least this month!


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> T3 maybe a prenatal too :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Yeah I was thinking that, any suggestions?
> xxxClick to expand...

I was on the well woman and my oh the well man ,I think theres a few women here on it ,:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Thank you!! I will look into it :)
> aww, you ladies are so nice, think I will be a happy bunny here!! xxx

Bunny who mentioned the word bunny ,I have three of them ,wanna see a pic z.xxx:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa414/traceymitchell167/acc8ffe2.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa414/traceymitchell167/cb48c9b1.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

How old were the bunnies in that pic? They look brand new!


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: wooohooooooo you joined us T3 :hugs: how are you feeling? Hope your a bit better than yesterday :hugs:

I take these they contain the B vits and everything else you need you can get them from all the supermarkets and boots ect

Yey I'm so glad you came :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> How old were the bunnies in that pic? They look brand new!

The first one was only a few days old then the next one was ten days then two weeks ,I really miss them being that size ,I am tempted to let them mate again but oh would kill me ,I ended up with 13 babies :haha::blush:


----------



## harri

Hey guys! 

Hope you're all doing well!

Hey Tracey (T3)! :flower: 

OMG Brooke, so sorry about your ring! It's beautiful! 

Laura - still standing? I do NOT know how you managed all that :sex: eeek!!! 

xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:bunny: :bunny: :bunny: :bunny: :bunny:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha yes Harri I just survived lol
Oh another soy question did anyone feel poorly after O I'm coming down with a cold and feeling queezy I just wana sleep it may just be the late night the other night I don't know :shrug:


----------



## harri

haha! :) 

I didn't get any side effects really, just a headache! 

xx


----------



## dachsundmom

T2...13 bunnies? OMFG, lol. :hugs:

Harri! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:

T1...how are you feeling? You're a raspberry! :hugs:

Laura, it's the damned soy and 4 straight hours of phucking.:haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha :sex: :sex: 

I just realised icca now has T3 as a cycle buddy :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T2...13 bunnies? OMFG, lol. :hugs:
> 
> Harri! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:
> 
> T1...how are you feeling? You're a raspberry! :hugs:
> 
> Laura, it's the damned soy and 4 straight hours of phucking.:haha::hugs:

Yep 13 and I loved it ,:thumbup:Laura do u seriously do it for 4 hours ?:sleep:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> haha! :)
> 
> I didn't get any side effects really, just a headache!
> 
> xx

A headache and a raspberry :happydance:


----------



## harri

hahaha :rofl: :rofl: 4 hours would be torture for me! x


----------



## waiting2c

Im feeling good Brooke  Get to be an olive tomorrow, its exciting going up a fruit.

Harri - you are 13 weeks already! That seems to have gone fast!

Laura - I can not believe the 4 hours thing, you are a machine!! I really hope it pays off.

Cute Bunnies Tracey! (t2)


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> hahaha :rofl: :rofl: 4 hours would be torture for me! x

I would die...my parts would be bruised and I would die.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T2...13 bunnies? OMFG, lol. :hugs:
> 
> Harri! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:
> 
> T1...how are you feeling? You're a raspberry! :hugs:
> 
> Laura, it's the damned soy and 4 straight hours of phucking.:haha::hugs:
> 
> Yep 13 and I loved it ,:thumbup:Laura do u seriously do it for 4 hours ?:sleep:Click to expand...

Some times it goes on that long I can only deal with it when I O the rest of the time the thought of sex makes me tired if I knew it would be quick it would be great but even a handjob goes on and on till I look like pop eye lol I don't know if it's cos he's a lil older or if it's because he wants it to last I don't know lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

I just told OH a little porky I told him that the hospital rang today to find out why he hasnt done his SA and said that they said it has to be done by the end of next week because the shut the testing labs down over Christmas and it will take a while to get the result back. I had to tell him this because our FS appointment to plan ivf is the 6th of jan they won't do anything without that result and I may be having my op that week too so we don't have time to waste my OB wants to do the ivf ASAP after my lap :/


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, is he going to do it?


----------



## wanabeamama

He said he is he's just very scared :( but I also told him that the will take us off the treatment list cos they assume we don't want treatment if he hadn't done his sample I feel awfull for making him do it but he wants babies as much as me I understand his fear though :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> He said he is he's just very scared :( but I also told him that the will take us off the treatment list cos they assume we don't want treatment if he hadn't done his sample I feel awfull for making him do it but he wants babies as much as me I understand his fear though :(

It has to be done Hun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I know I wish I could do it for him or promise him that it will be ok :(

My god I'm starving it's chippy night :happydance: yep I'm having jumbo sausage chips and gravey mmmmmmmm


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh God, is that the thing from the pic a few weeks ago? LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah mmmmmm I can't wait lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

I wonder if Heather is ok I have been thinking about her today :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope so...I am glad she is going to be with her family for Thanksgiving.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah sounds like she needs time out she's had alot of drama and upset lately :( 
Has your DH forgiven you about the ring yet :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey Girls! 

I just wanted to pop in and say an early Happy Thanksgiving!! :) 

I am down south visiting family and they don't have internet, so all I have is my phone which gives me a headache. When I get back on Monday I will have a lot of catching up to do!! 

I hope all of you are well!

Have a safe and wonderful Thanksgiving Brooke, Laura, Icca, Harri, Amommy, Tracey, Tracey and Tracey :hugs:

Are thread is growing! :happydance:

Much Love!! :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey Heather :hugs: :hugs: have a wonderful time and relax have fun and be merry you deserve it :hugs: yep our little family is really growing :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather!!:hugs::hugs::hugs: Happy Thanksgiving!:happydance::flower:


----------



## MrsStutler

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! 

Sorry I've been pretty out of touch on BnB, hope you are all doing good!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Mrs S - I was just thinking about you this morning and hoping you were all okay, I noticed you hadnt updated your blog (stalker much.. lol)

I take it back, you have - i just happened to look at it too early.


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning and HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all of my US lovelies!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

GOOD MORNING how are we all today??
Brooke I can't wait to see your opk :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Happy thanksgiving ladies
 



Attached Files:







b7c31285.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Grumblebea

GM ladies. Happy Thanksgiving. Welcome T3. Sorry Icca... Hugs. Brooke, glad your ring is covered, that whole thing blows. Laura I hope he does it in time. I can't believe how big some of these babies are already! Things here have settled down a little bit :). Going up to my brothers for today and tomorrow. It will be nice to get away from all this mess for a few days. I'm so glad my lo is too young to know what is going on and won't remember any of this.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope this all blows over quickly for you and your little one :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/4264cd65.jpg

One IC and one Answer brand...the IC looks positive to me, IRL.


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: It all sucks ass and I am sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## Grumblebea

I think with bf talking to him on the phone and me calling the police made him realize that he can't bully us or push us around. I just want to move on with my life. I want to be happy and I want him to be happy and to be the best dad he can be to our ds. It's been going on long enough, I have asked him to please stop repeatedly. Hopefully he will and will enjoy Thanksgiving with our son and his family. Thanks for the support ladies.


----------



## Grumblebea

Oh btw, bf is a cop!


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Oh btw, bf is a cop!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yep maby do another about 2pm :happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi ladies:hugs:
Well I felt even worse this morning so got my sorry self to the drs & I have bronchitis for which they have given me steroids & another inhaler for my chest. Not happy as I am losing so much money being off work:growlmad:

Hope you are all doing good??

xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, I am so sorry.:hugs: Hopefully the drugs will kick in soon and you can get back to some normalcy.:flower:

Laura, one pee stick a day...I'll just DTD and if I miss the surge on a stick, oh phucking well.


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww T3 I'm sorry your poorly hope the drugs kick in quick :hugs: 
Ok Brooke ok 1 pee stick a day :coffee: lol


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls Happy Turkey Day! 
How is everyone doing? (Sorry I haven't read the thread to catch up)


----------



## dachsundmom

Happy Turkey Day, Icca!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey icca you have a cycle buddy her name is T3 and she's on the same cycle as you :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

My god I'm sooo agitated today everything is pussing me off grrrr


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, did something happen?


----------



## honeysuede

Hey Icca!! I am T3 (too many Tracey's on here hehe) we are only the same cycke day as Laura says!!:happydance:

I have been trying ti fight this bronchitis rubbish with a hot bath & loads of food, now I feel fat & tired :( Our heating has stopped working so the house is cold so I am in a grumpy mood tonight!!

Hope you are all having a good day
xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

You ok Laura?? xx *hugs*


----------



## wanabeamama

im ok dont know why i feel so frustrated and short tempered :( im just hot and bothered and tired i dont finish work till 8pm ughhhhh

oh no T3 you need to wrap up warm and have a hot drink :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Yep, I plan to do that, OH is in at 7, I am going to snuggle under a blanket & watch the soaps with a lemsip. Oh the life hey!! Hope work goes quick for you xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3...you have no heat? OMG...you can't be sick without heat!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/1a2df447.jpg

I think this morning's test was the tail end of my surge...


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke what happened to one test a day lol yup I thought as much cos yesterday's test was quite dark too so I guess tomorrow you will be 1dpo :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can live with that....OV on CD10; I am back to normal!:happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> T3...you have no heat? OMG...you can't be sick without heat!

I know!! I have got so many layers & silly big socks on I look like a marshmellow!!

Happy ov day by the way!! :hugs:
xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you have a fireplace or space heater until it gets fixed?


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Do you have a fireplace or space heater until it gets fixed?

We have a small electric fire thing in the front room near the sofa which I use on & off, it is just so expensive! looks like the boiler won't be fixed until OH's plumber mater comes Saturday!:cry: Good job I have blankets & my cats to cuddle
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey Brooke :happydance: 

Hehe a marshmallow mmmm I like marshmellows :happydance:
Have you got a hot waterbottle???


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Yey Brooke :happydance:
> 
> Hehe a marshmallow mmmm I like marshmellows :happydance:
> Have you got a hot waterbottle???

Good idea!! I will use my hot waterbottle while watching tv under the blanket, great plan:flower:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Just stay bundled up bc we don't want you getting any worse.:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Just stay bundled up bc we don't want you getting any worse.:hugs:

Thank you:hugs: enjoy your evenings girlies xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

^^^^wss :nope: we don't want you any worse :flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

You too T3 stay warm and take it easy :coffee:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg did anyone watch Xfactorusa Marcus canty his performance made me cry soooo much he dedicated his song to his mum I wish that one day I have a sone that loves me that much :cry: :cry: :cry: beautiful performance


----------



## dachsundmom

It's only 5:13 here, so it won't be on until later tonight, but I have never seen the show. Should I watch?


----------



## wanabeamama

I think it was on Tuesday and Wednesday there but omg sooo much talent an amazing show they all had to dedicate there songs to someone there thankful to and I cried at every one :( I will try and post a link to Marcus but they were all amazing


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all! Hey Laura quick question for you. I have highlights and they need redoing... is it okay to get highlights done in first tri? I googled and found answers both ways so am confused now.


----------



## wanabeamama

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoLo04uLtlE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## dachsundmom

T1, my colorist says fine...the foil will keep the color off of your scalp...but, I am not the expert, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> Morning all! Hey Laura quick question for you. I have highlights and they need redoing... is it okay to get highlights done in first tri? I googled and found answers both ways so am confused now.

Yes it's perfectly fine the only reasons they have these warnings is incase you may get a reaction to the colour but highlights don't touch your skin and because sometimes your hair can be a little resistant to colour when your pregnant but I colour pregnant women's hair all the time


----------



## waiting2c

Awesome thanks!! Would be super nice to get rid of the stripe down the middle of my head where they have grown out lol  I will make an appointment.

How is everyone doing today? Happy Thanksgiving to you US gals!


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...thank you for the link!

T1...all is good here, lol


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls how is everyones Thanksgiving night?

We went to a hockey game with my brother and sister in law, it was super cool! It was Teddy Bear Toss night (everyone brings a stuffed animal as a donation) 
You throw them on the ice when the home team makes a goal! 

It was a fun night! 
Hope everyone else is having a wonderful night as well!


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/EAA0575C-orig.jpg[/IMG]
Here's a pic of all the stuffed animals thrown on the ice after our only goal of the night, with 3 min left in the game!


----------



## wanabeamama

morning ladies i left my phone at home so wont be able to get on much today but i got my xhairs thismorning :happydance: i had a terrible sleep last night :(
this morning when i whent to the toilet there was a huge glob of snotty green cm im guessing thats from the soy or somthing as its not somthing i have seen before sorry to gross you out in the am lol
hope you are all enjoying the holiday i will try and get back on later.


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: yey for crosshairs! 

Idk what to say about the green CM, Iv never heard that before
This looks like a job for Dr Google! Lol

:hugs: that sucks about your phone, id be lost without mine lol


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/8688625E-orig.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK why the pic is so big, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, that is not something I have had with soy.


----------



## wanabeamama

oh for goodness sake brooke cant you just ovulate lol

hmmm odd i have tummyache too cant put my finger on it :/ have you ever had it at all ( the snotty cm)?


----------



## dachsundmom

Is it close to EWCM? Need a better description, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

yes but not as streachy and yellowy green in colour some blobs


----------



## dachsundmom

I've had that before and it's nothing to worry about; not greenish, but more yellow.


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: it looks like its O time Brooke!


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, you don't have to work on Black Friday? LOL


----------



## Icca19

Nope! I got super lucky and have until after the holiday weekend until I go back :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Grumblebea

Oh Icca, I'm so jealous... I LOVE hockey. When I lived in south Florida my daughter and I had season tickets three years in a row for the Florida Panthers. Now I live in central Florida on the east coast and there isn't any hockey around here :(


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I've had that before and it's nothing to worry about; not greenish, but more yellow.

:thumbup::thumbup:thank god i was worried i might have an infection of somthing.


----------



## harri

I've had it Laura! Don't know why it happened but it freaked me out :haha: yay for xhairs! Your soy chart looks like mine did around ovulation with the 2dpo dip - maybe the dip is a soy thing xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, as long as you feel ok down there, then I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: its all good
harri that dip worried me i was thinking maby i ovulated on that day :shrug:


----------



## harri

I still don't know which day I ovulated, whether it was before the rise or on the 2dpo dip day. First scan would have suggested the 2dpo dip day as I was dating 7 weeks instead o'd 7 wks 2 days, second scan suggested the day before the first dip as I was dated at 12 weeks instead of 11 weeks and 4 days. Who knows :) 

It may help you stay sane in the tww though because you can say 'well I could be only 7dpo not 9dpo etc :) the not knowing was a stinker though! X


----------



## honeysuede

Hi ladies, just dropped in to see how we are all doing today?? I am starting to feel a bit more human now the trolley load of medicine is kicking in. Still got a freezing cold house though :(

I have my sister coming over later, looks like she is leaving her OH which is sad but he is not treating her good :( 

Anyway, I may not be around until tomorrow so I will catch up then, don't wanna miss any updates!!:haha: Have a lovely Friday
xxx:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, try and stay warm.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hello everyone ,how's everyone doing ,been doing more Xmas shopping today and am gonna start wrapping next ,am starting to get excited as I should o in the next week :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## harri

:happydance: I'm going to start wrapping soon! Christmas is my favourite time of year <3 
Xx


----------



## amommy

Yay for wrapping I love this time of year!! 
Brooke as they say on the lion king: it's time hehe

Happy belated thanksgiving to all in US! 
Love the new ticket brooke, so festive!

Sorry you are feeling so sick t3 hun but glad the meds are working!


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, did you have a good holiday? Isn't one of your kids a rising chef, of sorts? LOL


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls how are you all today? 
Me, I'm in the Christmas spirit! I started decorating today!:xmas9::xmas12:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey :hi: wow this is lots of christmas talk lol it's my buisiest time of year at work I do 7days a week and late nights too so I can't enjoy Christmas until I finish work at 3pm Christmas eve but I have bought a couple of prezzies online lol

I put my decorations up on the first Sunday in December not sure how I feel about that just yet but OH always gets me the best gifts ever and I love our Christmas morning champagne breakfast watching a movie :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I haven't done anything for :xmas9: yet.:haha:


----------



## amommy

Brooke you have done something for Christmas you changed your ticker and your Avatar.. LOL! 
Yes Brooke he starts culinary school in January, and graduated from a program in 2006 as well!! He made an amazing gravy from stock!! it was yummy. 
I did end up Dtd last night, swore I wasn't going to around O time, but with no temps and no OPK's I have no idea where I am at. 

Ok ladies I need some relationship advice:
I dated this guy when i was 18, then we reconnected a few years ago and started dating again off and on. We have both looked at our relationship as something that may transpire into a serious relationship but unfortunately that hasn't ever happened.. He will be great for a few months, then "disappear" stop talking, stop texting etc.. Then he will reappear like nothing happened and things will be the same as they were. 
Last night I asked him if he would ever decide to make things more committed in the future and he said "yes as soon as my life stops spinning out of control". I do understand that his life has been a bit crazy, but mine has also, and think its just more excuses. He went on to say that he has always wanted me, but if i needed to find someone else he would never hold me back from finding something that was a "sure" thing. 
Do you think he will ever be able to commit or is he just yanking my chain? 
It isn't like I have a line up of men in my life to choose from, but being in limbo kind of sucks as well. 
If I knew he was working towards a commitment then I would have no issues with waiting until he was ready. 
His dad died, he had to work out the estate and the ex wife who is trying to sue him, and juggling his daughters.. so he does have things going on, but....

Thanks for any input you may have. 

BTW Icca, I love the new picture!


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, what has this gentleman been doing with his life, since you two were first together...relationships? job/career?


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm confused is this the guy your ttc with???


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I've had that before and it's nothing to worry about; not greenish, but more yellow.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:thank god i was worried i might have an infection of somthing.Click to expand...

Hey just popping in...wanted to say that I have had it too early in my cycle with soy. Freaked me out too...thought that I had a yeast infection or something...nothing to worry about. Might be a good sign...*fingerscrossed*


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks mer wow your a banana already :happydance: 
I'm finding it hard to relax this cycle for some reason :/


----------



## amommy

yep yep the guy I TTC with. Or when he is on the "outs" I use a donor
He was married had 2 girls she cheated they were divorced
married again had 2 girls, she already had 2 kids, some shit happened with her ex and they got divorced, but he had a hard time "breaking free" from her. That was 2006
He works as a Marine patrol police officer, and also teaches swift water rescue and scuba diving.. 
His first wife was high school sweetheart..


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave: Mer! :hugs:

Laura, what's wrong?


----------



## wanabeamama

Nothings wrong I just keep feeling frustrated and short tempered for no reason but I'm ok:hugs:
Amommy I'm not to sure what to say on that one but it defiantly sounds like he's not totally ready to commit to you fully but I really don't know enough about him or your relationship you have with him I just hope it works out for you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## amommy

Thanks Wanna, I don't think he is fully ready either!


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Hate to say it, but damn the soy...you have joined the soymotional club.:haha:


Christi...this is a tough one and I have to ask, what role does he want in your LO's life?:flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, give yourself a few more days and you really will be back to normal; this is the one SE of soy that I don't like.

I am :growlmad: or :cry: until it runs out of my system.


----------



## amommy

Kind of clomid, it does the same thing to you!


----------



## amommy

Oh he is great about wanting to spend time with the LO, and loves spending time with me as well, I went to his class reunion, and we go out.. Just not the commitment of a relationship, that is the part that bugs me, maybe its just my hang up and I am asking for too much and should just be patient!! But what if he never commits? That is the biggest part of the dilemma.. 
So that is my story LOL!! They are going to cut my siggie I am sure.. but for now I like that huge blaring merry christmas


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, I think the important question is if things stayed the same, is that enough for you? I don't think anything has to be defined, but you need to be comfortable in it.:hugs:

Girls, I need an opinion, do you think the day of OV is the most important to DTD or the day before OV? My doc keeps telling me to only DTD every 48 hours, but I have not had the best luck sticking to that rule.

We BD last night and am debating if we should do it again...TBH, I think the OPK from this morning was either the very beginning of the surge or the end.

If it's just the beginning, then I will have another positive in the morning, if it's the end, then it might be too late anyway...KWIM?:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

What part of your siggy will get cut?


----------



## waiting2c

If it helps Brooke I DTD every day bar 2 out of 14 the month i got my bfp. kept getting pos opks so kept going.

I dunno about the 48 hour rule. I guess it is better to DTD before ov if poss? But I am no expert at all and just guessing.


----------



## Icca19

Brooke I think the most important time is right before O but I'm only taking like 12 hrs (ideally id like it to be just acouple hrs) but timing seems to be nearly impossble lol 
How do you feel Brooke, do you feel like your about to pop an eggy out? Didn't you have 2 last cycle? Do you feel any different this cycle? 

Laura I hope your night gets better :hugs: damn SOY! Bad SOY! Lol I couldn't imagine me more moody :rofl: pooh OH! 

Christi I hope your night gets better too :hugs: you & your LO happiness is all that matters! 

I need to change my siggy and get all festive for B&B! 
:rofl: I'm even going to put a pine airfreshner in my car so it smells like a Christmas tree!


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke I was told every 48hrs on the run up to ov but then when you get a pos opk and the day after which is O day but the 48hrs thing is only for the sake of the sperm if you know that it's perfectly fine then every day is ok but leaving it for 48hrs builds a better batch of good quality sperm


----------



## amommy

Definitely better to have the swimmers waitinf for the egg since they take a bit to get there and fertilization takes place in the tube..so thats what I have been told!..

Thanks icca, I know men are a pain especially wishy washy ones.
Icca Can't wait to see your decked out sig! And the air freshener is a great idea


----------



## amommy

Here is my opk for tonight wonder if it's on ous way darker or done and on it's way out lol 
Enjoy ladies
https://i41.tinypic.com/dr2niq.jpg
Excuse the orange color of the its the meds for my bladder infection


----------



## wanabeamama

That looks close :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha I shouted at oh for buying peach colour toilet paper last night how am I supposed to see what colour my cm is or if I have spotting lol I didnt tell him that was the reason though just said it didn't match the bathroom :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/04CBA375-orig.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Peach colored tp? :haha:

Christi, that test is very close...:hugs:

Icca, I feel almost back to normal.:thumbup:

Ok girls, my OPK is positive again this morning, do I DTD again tonight? If so, this is day 3 or do I wait until tomorrow?:shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Me personally would do first thing tomorrow morning :happydance: because yesterday's is still swimming around in there for today and if you bd tomorrow morning there will be a fresh batch ready if you ov tomorrow


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah peach colour tp it's just wrong ain't it?


----------



## wanabeamama

I have decided to chart the whole cycle because I see my FS the first week of January and want to take printouts of my latest charts


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I think charting for this cycle is a good idea.:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah but I promise I will not take ANY notice of my temps especially since the last 3nights my room is freezing but I've been boiling hot under the covers so I've been half hot and half cold lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, you confirmed OV and that's the important part.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yep :hugs: I can't believe I'm halfway through my TWW tomorrow I don't like the second week


----------



## Icca19

Brooke totally agree with Laura , tomorrow morning
:happydance: 

Laura I can't believe your half way through your cycle, that went SO fast!


----------



## wanabeamama

I know it's scary I don't get a rest from the stresses of ttc lol it will be the dreadded af again before I know it boooooooo


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi lovelies, how are we doing? I am ok, still got no heating & still got bronchitis but the heating should be fixed later for me quiet night in front of the tv - again!

Laura, 6dpo already! :happydance: soon be testing time.

I got my basal thermometer through the post today, it came with my ov tests, not sure if I will temp as last time it was all over the place.

I am having an ebay clear out today to distract myself from the fact I have had to pull out of my best friends birthday party in London due to this stupid illness:growlmad:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3...I am glad you're going to have a warm house, I have been very worried about you.:hugs:

How did you temp, last time...was it at the same time everyday and all of that good stuff? They might have seemed erratic to you, but the pattern might still have been there.:flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 I would wait till your feeling better cos that will effect your temp but I would start about 7days before you expect ov 

Yeah 6dpo already I'm going to test on Thursday I'm so scared :/


----------



## dachsundmom

We'll be here with you.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: thank god :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I am beginning to think I OV very late last night/early this morning bc my CM is now dry and the CP is totally closed.

What do you guys think? I stupidly took my temp this morning and it ir right where it should be on OV day...:shrug:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> T3...I am glad you're going to have a warm house, I have been very worried about you.:hugs:
> 
> How did you temp, last time...was it at the same time everyday and all of that good stuff? They might have seemed erratic to you, but the pattern might still have been there.:flower:

Aww thanks hun:hugs: And how are you doing? You are a few days past ov now right?

Last time I think I messed it up by using a crap cheap thermometer & not testing at the right time or forgetting, I think I will start Monday.

Bad news about heating, OH's friend's daughter is ill so he can't come until tomorrow to look at the boiler so another cold night:cry:
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Laura, that's what I was thinking about temping, wait a few days til I feel better, don't wanna make it more confusing!

Brooke - Sorry, just seen above about your ov day so ignore my question:dohh:
xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Hoe long have you been without heat?


----------



## amommy

Yoy probably did O brooke especially if all the body signs and temp indicate that. My temp today was definitely post O but not exactly sure when it happened since I haven't been keeping track lol..so we wait!

Oh so cool you are testing on thursday wanna, can't wait to see !


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, this is the only temp I have for this cycle, but it's right where it should be, lol


----------



## amommy

Hehe brooke guess we are on the same page..waiting lol..at least you dtd more often


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/2DF81D95-orig.jpg

If the morning test is positive and this one is negative, do I go for a positive or negative for today? LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

I'd go with the negative today especially since your not supposed to opk in the am 

:happydance: TWW buddies yey

Oh no T3 hope your well wrapped up it's a good job it's not as cold as it was this time last year :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, tomorrow I am going to call myself 1DPO and just :coffee:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## amommy

Yay for 1 dpo! Do you ladies find that when it's"time" you are very very wet down there when you bd? Like more than usual?


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes that will be the estrogen that's how I know o is coming lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Amommy are you also in the TWW? :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Me too...my doc says wet=fertile, lol.


----------



## amommy

Haha well hopefully that was a good sign the other night ;).

Wanna you are laura? I am christi..I'm terrible with remembering but just thought I would try hehe

And kind of unsure on the tww thing lol, not doing much this cycle lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha yes christi I'm Laura I'm terrible too lol


----------



## Icca19

:hi: hi girls how is everyone today? 

I just got home from work


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya icca how you doing?


----------



## amommy

Well todays OPK was negative, so must have been O yesterday, How is that for timing? LOL, I BD'd at 3-4 AM yesterday hehe.. And no I don't think it will work, but... It's still fun to think about!! hehe so I guess i am 1 dpo, maybe LOL!


----------



## Icca19

I'm good, just getting ready to watch a movie with OH, I think were going to bust out a old movie....Braveheart with Mel Gibson


----------



## Icca19

Christi yey :happydance: that was good timing! 
:dust:


----------



## amommy

Hope you enjoyed your movie Icca, 

You guys are awfully quiet today, hope everyone is having a relaxing weekend. 
Tomorrow I meet with my group to finalize our group project in one of my classes, then its back to school!! wow the week went fast!


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning :coffee: well I am officially half way through the TWW this is where I start to go down hill and panic :/ ahhhhhhh


----------



## dachsundmom

No panicking yet...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok I will try :hugs: 
I have just been watching YouTube videos of babies omg why did o do that I feel worse now but there is nothing better than a baby giggle :)

Did you opk today or are you done poas for now?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am done with the sticks.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: 

I wonder how Heather is and I hope T3 has got her heating back on


----------



## dachsundmom

We need updates, lol.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah we do :hugs: 
What are you getting your DH for Christmas?


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I have no idea...

DD has her bday right before Xmas and DH has his right after...so, it all gets very confusing.:wacko:


----------



## Icca19

Good morning girls

:happydance: when are you testing laura?

Well I just started my 2ww to ovulate, oh how these two weeks are going to drag! 
Then i its on to the other 2ww lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh yeah to many presents to think about lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi icca I'm not going to test until the 1st of December (thursday) but I'm just going to buy frer I think


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Icca! How is jewelry sales going?


----------



## wanabeamama

I just ordered my frer on amazon they will be here on tuesday :/


----------



## dachsundmom

It will be ok...:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Idk I don't start until tomorrow....I can't wait !
Iv been finishing my 2 weeks at my other job

Laura that's a good idea about the FRER, but I don't trust them anyomre now lol

Brooke wow that is a lot of gift giving!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all!! :xmas12: How is everyone? I am waiting for my sister to come over & help me put the xmas decs up!! I am doing it a week early as she needs distracting from her break up.

So OH's friend came to look at the heating situation, we need a new fan for the boiler, lots of money that we haven't got!! I have had OH's bday along with my sister & best mate's bday as well as xmas to pay for plus I have lost 3.5 days pay being ill last week. Makes me grumpy!!

Sorry I will stop moaning! Hope you are all ok? My bronchitis is easing but still making me feel rough.
xxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no T3 :( how much have you been quoted for the repair my OH's friend owns a gas company they do everything www.gspotheating.com yes lol it does say g spot heating lol
Is he just charging for parts or labour too?
:hugs: please can you post aspic of your Xmas tree :happydance:

Icca I feel like I dont trust any hpt anymore after seeing yours and Tracey3 tests :( 

Hey has anyone seen the first response digital gold 5day early digital tests? They are very expensive but would love to try them


----------



## amommy

T3, sounds like it's time for some space heaters those work pretty well! Sorry about the monry situation I can sure relate! Glad you are feeling at least a little better! I'm sure freezing in your house is not helping :(.
brooke we have a lot of bdays this month as well just in my family the 2 boys are the 3rds and the 23rd. Those two are the ones I buy for. My sis who I dont speak to is the 8th, brother is the 27th, neice dec30, BIL 29th, nephew jan 6th that is way too many.
Welcome to the 2ww those who just got here!
Guess I'm cautiously there as well .
I actually did a bit of christmas shopping yesterday, felt good to get some done!!


----------



## amommy

T3 you moan all you like hun!! Sick and freezing certainly gives you that right!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone ,hope u are all having a lovely weekend ,:hugs:Tracey hope u feel better soon ,b have a lovely shopping trip ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:For everyone else,:kiss::kiss:


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey Girls! Just wanted to pop in and say :hi: 

I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend and had a wonderful Thanksgiving! :)

I have missed so much in the last few days, it is going to take me awhile to catch up! 

I hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I love the FR digis, but they are so expensive, so I won't open the box until I have a need to...almost did last cycle.:haha:

Icca...the mall is hell, but I used to make a ton of money when I did part time retail for extra holiday money.:happydance:

T3, what do you do for a living? Glad you are feeling a little better.:hugs:

Christi, I am actually better in the TWW, than I am waiting for OV.:haha:

T2...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Heather....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Lol I didn't even think about opening my digi, I don't ever want to see it say Not Prego, so ill use mine once I know for sure lol 
Those digi OPKs should have a "N" infront of the circle you get when its a neg so it reads "NO" :rofl:
Brooke I'm the same way, I hate my wait to O, I'm perfectly ok with the 2nd 2ww lol


----------



## Icca19

T3 I hope you get your house all warm and cozy soon :hugs: I had my furnance go out last winter in the middle of the night, its toought esp if your sick too :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, we all spilled a long time ago...when do we get the privilege of learning your first name?:haha:


----------



## Icca19

Sorry I thought I told you girls
:hi: hello, my name is Jessica


----------



## Icca19

Do we have 3 Traceys on our thread now?!


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, 3 Traceys and nice to meet you, Jessica! :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Morning ladies!! Hope you are all having a great weekend  Im looking forward to this weekend and decorating my house all christmassy... I failed miserably at doing my xmas shopping the one just been, ended up only buying stuff for myself... doh!


----------



## Icca19

Haha I do the same thing
:hi: hi my name is Jessica and I'm a shopaholoic :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Giftcards, lol.


----------



## waiting2c

:hi: Hey Jessica!!!


----------



## Icca19

Lol iv never bought a giftcard, id rather shop! 

Hey girls I have a question, I was hoping one of you girls could help me figure something out....how do you change a thread title? I want to change one of mine


----------



## Icca19

Waiting2C :hi: your a Tracey too.....right? Sorry I'm terrible with names


----------



## waiting2c

Yup Im one of the Tracey's. Sorry im not sure how to change a thread name, never had to do it.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, go to edit and then advanced on the first post of the tread; you can edit the title from there.:thumbup:


----------



## Icca19

Thanks!


----------



## amommy

Yep for sure had my surge the other day when I "wasn't" testing, and yesterdays half positive was on its way out.

Hmm wouldn't it be something on a month when I wasn't expecting to O on time since I didn't take soy, bd'd one time, and no temping or opking.. to get a bfp? haha I could only be so lucky.. hehe
 



Attached Files:







PART_1322428468841.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dachsundmom

Welcome to the TWW! LOL


----------



## amommy

haha, it is such a welcoming relaxing time isn't it? haha!! Only thing I like is seeing my pregnancy points go up when I enter false symptoms on my phone app.. Not sure why I like that, probably because I am a dork! ha!


----------



## dachsundmom

See, that's the part of FF that I hate; so I don't put anything in the stats at all.:haha:

Your BD was perfect, so let's hope your LP is normalish this time.:thumbup:


----------



## amommy

yeppers, lets hope for a perfect LP, 12 days would be nice!! lol.. That's what it was when I began this TTC thing!


----------



## prettynpink29

So I think I have caught up a bit.. 

Brooke, Amommy and Laura are all in the 2ww:) 

Tracey, T3, and Icca are waiting to O :) 

Harri and Tracey have buns cooking in the oven :) 

hope I didn't miss anyone! :hugs:

and Icca's real name is Jessica? :flower:

afm, I should be Oing the end of the week or the weekend. I haven't poas once or bbt. And haven't had sex this entire cycle!


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, you got it all correct!:thumbup:


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Brooke :) 

how are you? 

whats the weather like where you live? 

its so warm out today here, you would never guess it was November!


----------



## dachsundmom

It was about 55-60 here today.


----------



## prettynpink29

chilly! it was in the 70s here, so beautiful out. 

how are you feeling about this cycle?


----------



## dachsundmom

I honestly don't care, ATM.:haha: There is nothing I can do about it, anyway.:winkwink:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: welcome back Heather

Its was the same here in PA like 55 outside. 
Its hard to get in the Christmas spirit without snow. I kinda want it to snow lol :xmas5: :xmas7:


----------



## amommy

Yep you got it right!! Its pretty chilly here in the NW, in the low 40's, but winter is my favorite time of the year!! I love the snow!


----------



## dachsundmom

No snow!!! LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

I know exactly how you feel Brooke. I have no desire to even bd at all until OH gets his act straight. I am pretty sure this cycle is gonna be a no go for me, and surprisingly, I am ok with that at the moment :) 

Jessica hi! Excuse me if I still call you Icca, I thought that was your real name:blush:

amommy, I don't even want to think about Christmas yet, so no snow! :haha:


----------



## Icca19

Haha its ok! Its like the last part of my name Jess-Icca :rofl:


----------



## prettynpink29

Lol :haha: 

So is it Jessica or Jessicca? Lol now I am confused


----------



## Icca19

Its Jessica lol idk why I spell Icca like that


----------



## amommy

You guys are silly and yes brooke snow snow snow lol..I'm mean. 
The snow is natural beauty, and it makes everything so quiet.. 
Had our group meeting tonight got most of our powerpoint done, so that is good 
My cervix is funny lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning ladies I'm feeling really low today feel like I just want to cry
I had some confusion with my temp this morning I woke up at 4am cos oh got up for the toilet I took my temp and it was 36.71 and whent back to sleep and at 7.45 took my temp again it was the same 36.71 so I thought it was odd and did it again after 10min (still in bed) and it was 36.62 but I whent on the converter and my 4am temp converted was 37.12 which is a huge difference to what it actually was 36.62 so I just put in the low temp :shrug:
I whent to the loo and when I wiped it was very pale yellowy/pinky colour cm and last night was yellow jelly again I wish I could just switch off now until af :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Laura, I would use the 4am temp, converted to your regular time.:flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

Do you think? I wonder why my other was so low?


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhhhhhhhh now my chart looks scary lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Actually, your chart looks fine.:flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: why I'm I going crazy stupid soy :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep...soy.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Booooooo :( how you feeling today Brooke?


Can I ask a weired question? After o I really don't feel like :sex: and oh keeps saying I'm only interested when I want somthing is it just me that doesn't get the urge after o?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am the same way; really and truly, it's the hormones.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

It sucks :(


----------



## dachsundmom

It does; I asked my doc about it and it really is hormones and the lack of CM that does it.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

And the fact that I feel so god damn grumpy at the Minuit :( lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

wanabeamama said:


> Booooooo :( how you feeling today Brooke?
> 
> 
> Can I ask a weired question? After o I really don't feel like :sex: and oh keeps saying I'm only interested when I want somthing is it just me that doesn't get the urge after o?

GM lovely ladies! Laura maybe cause it goes on FOREVER!!! LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: :rofl: maby that's it lol


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all!!

Thank you all tons for wishing me better, you are all very sweet.:hugs:

I am looking on ebay to source this boiler part at a cheap rate but it is not going too well yet, we have 2 tiny plug in radiotors in the garage that I found so I will try them tonight.

Laura, thanks for that link! I will have a look when I get home, that made me laugh about g spot hehe!! I will post a pic of my xmas tree tonight, it is not very big but it is pretty & made me happy. Sorry youre not feeling in a good mood today hun. I know it is soooo hard to try & switch off, when will you be testing??:hugs:

First day back at work today (I do boring accountancy haha) and I feel so rough still. Also found out I didnt get the job I went for here last week so it is a rubbish Monday!!:growlmad:

Hi Jessica by the way!! It is nice to know all our names, although I am still new so still learning!:flower:

Anyway, hope you are all having a good Monday
xxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

hey tracey3 :flower: glad your feeling better :hugs: 
cany wait to see your tree :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas9:


----------



## Icca19

:xmas3: good morning girls, how is everyone on this lovely Monday ? 
Laura I hope you feel better :hugs: your chart looks wonderful! 

Well I just wanted to say hi before I heaad out to wrok! Can't wait to see the mall all Christmas decorated! 

Talk to you all later when I get home later
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## wanabeamama

have a great day in your new job icca :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

:xmas7::xmas6::xmas8::xmas10::xmas10::xmas13::xmas14: wooohooo i love the xmas smileys


----------



## dachsundmom

Good Luck Jessica!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Good Morning Girls!

Jessica good luck on ur first day:) 

Laura so sorry u feel rubbish :hugs: soy must make ur estrogen too high :hugs: What if u tell OH ur in the mood for a quicky? Would it still last so long? I bet ur exhausted by the 2ww! 

Brooke where r u getting all the christmas icons?:) 

T3 sorry about ur heater! U must be freezing, hope u get it fixed soon :hugs:

Nicole :hi:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I think he would still take a while I don't know if that's what puts me off or if it's just me being hormonal I just sent him a tex to say sorry I was miserable yesterday I just feel a little low and he just replied what ever :( I was going to try and make an Effot tonight but if he's going to be like that I won't bother :( stupid men


----------



## prettynpink29

men:growlmad::grr:

I think I now fully understand why some women choose to use a sperm donor. Not having to deal with a man at this moment sounds pretty good to me! :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

How's thing going with your OH are you feeling a little better I've been worried about you :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, scroll down on the smiley list...all of the Xmas ones are at the bottom.

Laura, your man can go phuck himself, literally.:haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura, aww thanks hun :hugs: we are doing better. He decided he didn't want to spend an entire week away from me. So he surprised me, bought a plane ticket and flew all the way to see me for thanksgiving. He is making a huge effort, I will give him that. Just still on edge and I don't seem to want to fully forgive him yet. So I decided, I don't feel rite prevent pregnancy through birth control at this point, so I am just not going to have sex with him till we figure everything out. :shrug: 
not working out so good for him, but I am ok with it :haha:

Brooke, I figured that is where I could find them, but I don't have a Christmas section :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

:shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh shit I just realised oh said he would go for his SA on thursday morning so it says the sample must be done with no longer than 7day and no less than 2 days since producing last batch so I'm going to have to do somthing for him tonight ahhhhh


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I just said to him ivwas a little worried about bringing the conversation up but he was surprisingly ok he asked me to make the appointment for him for friday morning I just hope he produces the sample ok :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh and he happy now because I just told him he has to have sex today or tomorrow lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi girls!!

Well I am home from work, in the cold house!! And the xmas lights around my front room window have stopped working:growlmad: I changed the fuse but it didn't work. Have to get some cheap ones later in the week/

Laura, I have taken a pic of my tree but the picture makes it looks naff!! It is not very big I guess. I took one with the light on & one in the dark with the tree lights flashing. Oh & I have added one of "pup daddy" the rapping xmas dog & Brenda the singing xmas tree!! we are mature hehe!!:haha:

Heather - That sounds sweet that your OH surprised you for thanks giving, it is always nice when they really make an effort!!:haha:

Brooke - What you said to Laura about her OH made me laugh:haha:

I plan to watch the soaps & be a couch potatoe tonight. Hope you are all having a good day/night.
xxx:xmas9::xmas12:
 



Attached Files:







tree2.JPG
File size: 189.3 KB
Views: 3









tree.JPG
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4









xmas.JPG
File size: 137.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dachsundmom

Beautiful tree! :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow I love your pretty tree :xmas10:haha pup daddy and Brenda ahhhhhhhhh so funny :xmas13: and I've not heard the word naff in ages :xmas10:


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks Brooke, I thought I would not over do it with tinsel this year for a change!

Laura, good names hey??:xmas13: One day I will grow up!! Yeah, not sure why I said "naff", haven't used that word in ages!!

My OH is coming down with a cold, as long as he gets it out of the way this week ready for the lead up to ov sat onwards!! I am so caring really:winkwink:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, we need you to start temping, lol


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> T3, we need you to start temping, lol

Well if I start now my guess would be -10 :xmas7::haha: Man it is cold in this house!

Laura, I e-mailed your OH's gas man mate to see if he can help with the part we need :flower: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey did you mention that you know me? He will do a better price :) I hope he can help :hugs:
I love the word naff lol 
Yeah I agree with Brooke you need to start temping :)


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

I just text him so he should get back to you soon :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Shall I start in the morning do you think? I was worried that as I am still a bit under the weather & the house is cold it may effect it?

I said a friend who's OH knows him had passed his details to me:flower:

xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, what CD do you normally OV?


----------



## wanabeamama

I would start tomorrow just to get in the habbit just make sue you take it at the same time every morning and don't do anything before you take it


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks for texting him laura you are a star! Yeah I think I will start in the morning then to get in the routine. Brooke I usually ov cd 16-18 hopefully 16 though xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:xmas10: :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

He took his daughter shopping in London over the weekend but I think he should be back by now hope he can fix it were do you live ?


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup: You start temping tomorrow; get your chart ready, we MUST be able to see it.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yet he just text back and said he should be able to help but you didn't leave a contact number lol if you pm you number I will pass it on :happydance: or if you prefer you could just send it to him in another email :)


----------



## honeysuede

Thank you! I will pm my number. I live in brentwood essex so the part would have to be posted then james' friend will fit it for free for us. Ok I am online on my phone now as computer is off next to a snoring OH! So I will take my temp first thing then start a chart, can I do that on ff basic account? Xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

yep...:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yet I will pass that on yey :happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

He called me and will let me know if he can get the part for a good price tomorrow so thanks again! Off to bed now then I will start charting tomorrow. Wish me luck! Have a nice night lovelies xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::sleep::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey :hugs: good luck hope he can get it for you and yey to the bbt :hugs: nighty nighty


----------



## dachsundmom

Triple L....isn't it show time for you? LOL


----------



## amommy

3 dpo and tested today.. hehe.. Of course it was just for fun, and here it is!! LOL. 

And Brooke what you said a few posts back about the donor being much less complicated, I sooo agree!
 



Attached Files:







PART_1322530313201.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

Is that the $.88 test from Wally? Those things are like 50miu...:haha:


----------



## amommy

yea yea I know.. But it was calling my name!! You know with a short LP I hardly have any chance to test!! haha

Here is our Christmas Doxie, Itsie the wonder dog!
 



Attached Files:







PART_1322537677234.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## amommy

I don't have any strippy IC's this month, didn't order any, wasn't planning on ttc this cycle.


----------



## honeysuede

amommy said:


> I don't have any strippy IC's this month, didn't order any, wasn't planning on ttc this cycle.

Hi hun, how short is your LP? Mine used to be 8 days now it is 12 thanks to B6.
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Ok I *think* I have created a chart & added my first temp, it will only let me do it in Fahrenheit though, is that right? 

I am off to the drs at 10.25, my glands in my throat are up again & I feel almost as rough as I did a week ago :( steroids finished yesterday. This sucks, can't afford time off so will have to go in late & finish late.

Hope you all have a good day! xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no :hugs: that's not nice :( hope your ok :hugs:
You should be able to change it to Celsius :/ now you just need to put a link on your siggy :happydance:


----------



## amommy

Yep you can choose F or C on your chart..at first my lp was 12, now 7-9

And so sorry you are feeling worse!! Wonder if it's pneumonia! Sure hope not! You sure have had a time of it


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Oh no :hugs: that's not nice :( hope your ok :hugs:
> You should be able to change it to Celsius :/ now you just need to put a link on your siggy :happydance:

I can't see how to change it:blush: I will play around with it tonight.

Your friend just called about the boiler part, he can get it but not cheap so we may have to get it else where but thanks again for putting us in touch:hugs:
xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

amommy said:


> Yep you can choose F or C on your chart..at first my lp was 12, now 7-9

Oh no why has it shortened do you think?:shrug:

Hmm, my thermometer is set in Fahrenheit so not sure if I should leave it?
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh ok it was worth a try :shrug:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Oh ok it was worth a try :shrug:

Yep, and if the boiler breaks again (it does it a lot) I have his number now :) James has found one online for less money that is more local so hopefully it will come up trumps xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Sorry Laura, I just realised my post may have sounded rude, didn't mean it!! He just said he can not do it cheap as he can only get it from one supplier so I may be better off local. thanks for your help. I will have a warm house soon if it kills me haha!! xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ha no it didnt sound rude at all :hugs: all that matters is that you get your heat back and get better quickly before O day :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck at the docs :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm putting the Christmas tree up in my salon today it's 7ft :xmas10:


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi...I love Itsie!:happydance:

T3...I cannot wait to see your chart and I am sorry your are under the weather again. Do you get paid sick time at work?:hugs:

Laura...can we have a pic of your tree?:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

I will post it as soon as I've finished it :xmas8:


----------



## dachsundmom

Did you DTD last night?


----------



## wanabeamama

:xmas8: :xmas9: :xmas10: :xmas11:
 



Attached Files:







2383f69a.jpg
File size: 97.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wanabeamama

:nope: but I promise it will be tonight


----------



## honeysuede

Laura, love the tree!!:xmas16:

Well the DR said it may take a few more days for me to feel better & just to rest but I have come to work as I do not get paid for sick:cry:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> :nope: but I promise it will be tonight

:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Love the tree! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


T3...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwwww :cry: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: can you have hot drinks at your desk? Is it warm at work? :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Brooke:hugs: 

I have lemsip & green tea at my desk & thankfully it is warm in here, My head is killing me, I just hope being unwell doesn't effect ov:shrug:

Oooh, everyone is getting xmassy!! My boss has put a cadbury's advent calendar on each of our desks bless
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3...thank you for mentioning the advent calendar! I need to go and get one today.:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Hello girls, good morning! :xmas3:
How is everyone?

Laura your tree looks beautiful! So does yours T3! 
Were putting our tree up this weekend, I can't wait! :xmas9:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Mmmmmm I just had macaroni cheese for my dinner and I put a good dollop of mustard in it was soooo nice yum


----------



## dachsundmom

Mustard? Must be a Brit thing.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

No it's a Laura thing haha it's not normal But it's American mustard :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh my frer arrived :-/


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Oh my frer arrived :-/

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Oh no, are you still holding out until Thursday?


----------



## Icca19

Lol that's a first! 
Iv heard of people putting katchup on macncheese but never mustard
Is it good?


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes I'm still going to wait till Thursday :(


----------



## Icca19

Ok well be waiting too!


----------



## Icca19

Well I just wrote FRER and told them how much their products suck! Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee:


----------



## Icca19

Me too Brooke lol :coffee: 

Its so nice to be able to sit at home today and relax
The little one is at school, they just went back after a 6 day break! 
But oh man is my son introuble when he gets home! He got introuble at school the last day before the vacation and left his slip the teacher wrote to me on the bus so I wouldn't find out!.....this isn't the first time its happened 
DH is super upset!


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Icca19

Idk what to address first, the note being left on the bus or what the note was about


----------



## dachsundmom

Actually, start with the good old, "is there anything you want to tell me? This is your one shot to tell the truth."


----------



## Icca19

Lol yeah I should, that's a good way! My parents used it on me. 
And I can always pull the Santa card ! :xmas13:


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Lol yeah I should, that's a good way! My parents used it on me.
> And I can always pull the Santa card ! :xmas13:

What did the kid do?


----------



## amommy

I try a bit of a different approach that encourages them to tell the truth. They get told that they will be in little or no trouble if they tell the truth, because telling the truth and learning to be honest is probably more important than the infraction. Of course this is just my idea, but it has worked so far.. That way you encourage the positive behavior.. Knee jerk reaction in a child is to lie, its how they are programmed.. 

OK brooke, I lied, I do have some ic's hahaha stupid brain!!! They are the dumb green handled ones but did not give me any false lines last cycle.. So of course you know I couldn't resist peeing on one!!! I'm so bad! Here is this AM's pee test, 4 dpo.. I almost see something on it hahaha
 



Attached Files:







PART_1322583573256.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 7









PART_1322586765874.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dachsundmom

Culd we see an untweaked pic, please?

And you are totally right about kids' reactions to things.


----------



## amommy

That is untweaked honey!! hehe! Taken in natural light on my window sill


----------



## dachsundmom

amommy said:


> That is untweaked honey!! hehe! Taken in natural light on my window sill

:haha::haha::haha:

I cannot tell bc the test is so dented.:flower:


----------



## amommy

Yea weird huh?? They came like that


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya ok wish my luck I need to go :sex: but I have alot of pelvic pain and my cyst is hurting :( but I have to go for it :/


----------



## dachsundmom

You don't have to DTD, you just need him to blow his load, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

I know but he won't do it himself and jeeeez a hand job will take like 3hrs and to make it worse he is being miserable because his football team is loosing :nope:


----------



## Icca19

Well I had a talk with the little one when he got home, and I took his tv and game system out of his room. 
He orginally got into trouble for getting up and walking out of his classroom at school and not telling anyone, No one knew where he was. 
That kind of worries me that he did that and that the teacher didn't realize it happened . 
How can you not notice a child getting up and walking out? It wasn't class learning time, it was during a movie the kids were watching but still, how can that happen? :shrug: 

Laura be carefull! Lol :xmas13:can you deal with 4 hours !

My Dr said the only way to do a SA is by a handjob, he said no sex and no oral and no lube


----------



## wanabeamama

His SA will be on Friday morning I have booked myself out of work for the morning just to give a helping hand :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, pregame at home and then head to the clinic.:haha:


Jessica, my DD walked out of class once, as well...during a damn movie. They found her on the playground.:growlmad:


----------



## amommy

Carefree children.. hehe.. I know but wow was the teacher sleeping? That seems kind of bad!!


----------



## wanabeamama

He has the cup to fill here but you have to take it in within the hour appointment time there is a huge list of instructions on what to do :/ were both worried about it working with the whole "appointment time " we will have to set an alarm early especially so it's going to be a bit of a tough one :/ he's already moaning about it now he's wishing me luck foe Friday :shrug: what's ghat all about


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, we were able to do it at home and deliver as well...I hope he's not trying to find a reason not to do it, but I am sure he is just nervous.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

He is very worried about it I'm starting to worry too but I'm sure everything will work out :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is his fear the act or the result?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Both really I'm worried about the act and he is worried about the act and the result :/


----------



## wanabeamama

How long does it usually take for the result to come back?


----------



## dachsundmom

Ours took about a week, but IDK if NHS is faster. Please make sure you can get a copy of the results bc the numbers can be very confusing.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

When we last saw the FS he said that the results would be discussed at the next appointment on 6th jan but I would have thought they would give us the results before that too


----------



## dachsundmom

You might be able to get them faxed to you.


----------



## wanabeamama

They won't do that, if I call my doctor she will tell me over the phone the hospital will email my general doc with the result then if my FS allowed it she will call me with the result


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, try it that way and just write everything down. We can help you interpret.:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Laura our Drs is the same way, we have to be there within the hour.......talk about pressure lol
:hugs: I'm sure everything will turn out exceptional! 

Brooke oh my! On the playground! She made it all the way outside! Brave girl lol
My son went down to the nurses office because he didn't feel good :-(

So I have a question ladies....what's the longest you've ever had AF stay? 
Its been a week today and she's still not gone :shrugs: what's up with that? 
What do they consider the "normal" length ?

Honestly I just want to BD and I can't with AF still here lol!


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, that's the last time my kid went to a school with exterior exits, lol.

Ummmm, I think about 5-6 days, has been my longest cycle. I know for sexy time it doesn't help, but since you are a later OVer, it won't hurt you for TTC.:thumbup:


----------



## Icca19

Right! I'm going to request a talk with his teacher. 

Its weird because she arrived 2 days early and has stayed 2 days longer
I have always had a 14 day LP


----------



## dachsundmom

Is it flow or spotting?


----------



## Icca19

Today is just spotting but yesterday it was a light flow
I think its just about gone now but oh man! That took forever!

I'm super curious to see when ill O this cycle
If I wouldn't have taken that OPK last cycle for giggles I prob would have missed my surge


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi Girls! 

:xmas12: I finally have Christmas icons! lol 


I decided to look and see where I am at in my cycle... and its cd16 for me. Only have a few more days to decided if I want to try this cycle or not:shrug:

HELP!!! lol

Jessica, I can't wait to hear what the teachers excuse is! I am a teacher and I just can't imagine that happening! 

Laura, sorry you feel crummy in ur tummy :hugs: Have you figured out how your gonna 'help' ur OH on friday? Since no sex, lotion or saliva! :shrug:

:hi: Brooke, Amommy, T3!


----------



## amommy

Hello, Got a cute background app for my phone, so I can christmas my phone up!


----------



## wanabeamama

Seriously????? Another triphasic chart thats just cruel :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no :( we bd a little last night but it felt a little uncomfortable so carried on with hand job but I just when to the toilet I've been feeling quite crampy thismorning and when I wiped there was some browny/yellowy colour cm its not dark enough to be classed as spotting but it's not just cm I hope we didnt ruin our chances last night :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank Brooke I just checked inside and it was very pale brown jelly like cm :( I just don't know why I bother it's just never going to happen after no spotting at all and a 16day LP last month now im only 10dpo with possible spotting :cry: don't know how much more I can take of this I might just have a break over Christmas and wait until after my lap in January to continue it's just heartbreaking :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, don't jump the gun just yet...it's not true spotting.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I know it's just so hard to not let it get me down :(

How are you today?


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm just waiting, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

i just tried to get OH's appointment for friday and the hospital staff are on strike so it keeps going to answer machine :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh no! The appt hasn't been set yet? :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Nope I can't get through :(


----------



## honeysuede

Hello to all!!!:xmas6:

I took my temp again this morning & it seemed a big difference, 97.18 yesterday & 96.80 today. Oh well, will keep going.

We are getting our boiler part tomorrow & hopefully it should be fitted Sunday so only 4 more cold nights!

I ma getting bad crmaps low in my cervix & af type pains today, I seem to get this often a week before ov - anyone else have this?

Laura &#8211; I am sorry you are feeling down, I felt that way when AF got me last week, like it would never happen & I can&#8217;t take anymore. But one things I did learn is not to read into all the odd things my body does as most times there is no point, so the coloured cm may not mean anything hunnie try to stay positive I know it is hard. Massive hugs to you:hugs::hugs:
xxxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: thankyou t3 the fact I have a triphasic chart again pisses me off
Yey you can get warm again :happydance: 
Can you put a link to your chart up I need to see it :blush:


----------



## wanabeamama

Your temp drop is great it would have been high yesterday as you were under the weather how are you feeling today?


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg I swear I have heard the word "pregnant" 8 times in the last hour and I log onto twitter and what do I see kourtney kardashian is pregnant again and I open a magazine to see celeb baby bump special grrrrrrr sort for the rant :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I hate temping after a confirmed OV and I am pretty sure that your doc would be fine with you stopping after you get your x-hairs; don't do this to yourself again, please. For meeeeeeeee!:hugs:

T3...it's about phucking time on the heat.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: I don't know why I do it to myself :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, if you can bring yourself to do it, maybe you should just do the OPKs until the New Year.

This cycle, I didn't temp until I saw a positive OPK and then I did one more time to see the rise and I called it done. You know your body and you know when you OV....let it go for Xmas.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I will do, it was great not temping last month but because of the soy I wanted to watch my cycle closely I will give it a rest for Christmas :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

I am feeling a bit better thanks, still a bit rough though. And yep &#8211; about effing time about the heating! Still gotta wait til Sunday for it to be fitted though.

Ok, I will try to fit my chart into my sig when I get home, I can just put the link there right? Although so far it is just 2 blue dots on a small graph haha!!
xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

You will need the 'BB' code from FF.


----------



## amommy

:shrug::shrug: here is todays ic, am I crazy?
https://i42.tinypic.com/razz35.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, can you attach the pic a different way, so I can make it bigger, please?


----------



## amommy

Yep I will brooke!! As soon as I get up lol..did that from my phone


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks! I will :coffee::haha:


----------



## amommy

Pretty sure its nothing, but it sure looked like something brewing.. like maybe dye pooling next to it! who knows.. 
but here it is

I marked where i saw "something"
 



Attached Files:







PART_1322675813259.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 10









5dpo.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## honeysuede

Christi, I can see something there, not sure what it is though:wacko:
I know ICs oh to well & they can produce some odd things!!

How is everyone else doing?

I *think* I have added my pathetic chart to my sig now:haha:

Something odd has happened to me today - TMI alert - I said earlier that I have had cervix & AF pains which I sometimes have at this point in my cycle, but I have also had all day LOADS of cm, I can feel it constantly, there really is loads. Sorry if that is gross it is just not normal, not sure why it is happening:blush:
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, what I see is more to the right of what you marked, lol. :haha:

T3, maybe you are having an early OV and I love the chart.:happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Christi, what I see is more to the right of what you marked, lol. :haha:
> 
> T3, maybe you are having an early OV and I love the chart.:happydance:

I just used an OPK in case & there isn't even a second line:shrug: weird. 

OH has only just got in from work & is in a TERRIBLE mood- grumpy sod!:growlmad:
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey tracey3 I see your chart :happydance: 
I hate it when men have moods there worse than women :( 

I just mentioned to oh that I can ask the hospital for a special seem friendly condom for SA collection he's very happy now but only thing is I might not be able to get an appointment until Monday but after oh getting verry happy about that idea I just realised AF will be here by monday :( booooo


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Yey tracey3 I see your chart :happydance:
> I hate it when men have moods there worse than women :(
> 
> I just mentioned to oh that I can ask the hospital for a special seem friendly condom for SA collection he's very happy now but only thing is I might not be able to get an appointment until Monday but after oh getting verry happy about that idea I just realised AF will be here by monday :( booooo

I know!! He just came in & started swearing & moaning about everything within 30 seconds!! I am hiding out upstairs putting stuff on ebay, he can sulk then apologise when he realises he has been out or order!!

Oh I didn't know you could get those condoms, that is good:thumbup: And AF might not arrive, you never know:winkwink: We still :sex: sometimes during AF, is that gross??:blush:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...let's not talk AF just yet....:hugs::hugs:


Men suck, T3.:haha::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Laura...let's not talk AF just yet....:hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Men suck, T3.:haha::hugs:

I agree with both comments Brooke!!!
OH is getting the :ignore: treatment tonight!
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes your probably best keeping out of the way stupid men lol
I would :sex: during af but I'm soooooo heavy and painful it would be like a massacre very messy lol bearing in mind we have to tie the condom in a knot and take it to the hospital :rofl: ewww


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok I won't talk of AF just yet but omg it's Thursday tomorrow eeek


----------



## honeysuede

Oh the glamour of TTC hey:haha: So his appointment is next week now??

I have added my OPK & wet cm to my FF chart to give it character haha!!
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha love ya chart even better with the little green square for the cm :happydance: :rofl:
Yeah the glamour ehh? Haha we havnt got the appointment yet because of the stupid strikes I couldn't get through but I will try again tomorrow :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow Brooke you whipped out the baby dust now that means serious business :D :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Haha love ya chart even better with the little green square for the cm :happydance: :rofl:
> Yeah the glamour ehh? Haha we havnt got the appointment yet because of the stupid strikes I couldn't get through but I will try again tomorrow :shrug:

So are you testing tomorrow hun??:happydance::happydance:xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:( yeah I'm very scared :{


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, it's time to pull out everything! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

We are all here for you Laura:hugs::hugs: sending you loads of:dust::dust:xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

I will be checking here first thing for an update!!:happydance::happydance::hugs:

I had such a vivid:bfp: dream last night with real emotions etc, I hope my brain doesn't do the same nasty trick tonight. Especially seeing as I haven't even ov'd yet!! xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow I had one of those bfp dreams a few weeks ago there crazy

Yey it's CHIPPY night woohoo yey TRacey they pic on me every week for having chippy now you can back me up :happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Wow I had one of those bfp dreams a few weeks ago there crazy
> 
> Yey it's CHIPPY night woohoo yey TRacey they pic on me every week for having chippy now you can back me up :happydance:

Chippy night!!:happydance: What do you have?? We have a great chippy at the top of our road. Oh, I fancy a chip & cheese butty now!! Sunday is my treat day :happydance: xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:sick:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> :sick:

What's up hun? sounds nice hey??:haha:xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Phhhhaahaha :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Brooke it's nice really it is T3 I'm having fish and chips tonight I usually have sausage chips and gravey mmmmm I'm starving


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe it tastes better than the pic shows.:haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Well I am a veggie but chips in a crusty roll & a cheese pasty sounds gooood!!!:thumbup:

Mash potaote & cheese is my all time fav comfort food. And pasta & cheese, & cheese & onion sandwiches.. I LOVE carbs & cheese!!:rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Potatoes on the bread?


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Potatoes on the bread?

Yummm, with butter, cheese & black pepper:thumbup: xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope::haha:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> :nope::nope::nope::nope::haha:

:loopy::loopy::haha:

I have just looked round to see my cats have both joined me up here hiding from grumpy OH haha!! Here are my boys xxx
 



Attached Files:







cats.JPG
File size: 146.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dachsundmom

:awww::awww:


----------



## amommy

Pasty??? Yum I am cornish we love pasty!! And do you know of saffron buns?


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww kitty cats, mmmmmm I love cheese too I just love food yummy my chips are nice and crispy too :(
What are your kittycats called?


----------



## honeysuede

amommy said:


> Pasty??? Yum I am cornish we love pasty!! And do you know of saffron buns?

Hmm, not heard of those?:nope: are they similar?
xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey Girls,

Please don't take offense, but I feel like I need to ask if I am still welcome here?

Things feel different on here to me ever since I opened up about what happened between OH and I :cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

Saffron buns?? Nope what's are they?


----------



## honeysuede

Well James got to name them so they are called Hunter (tabby) and Ralph (Whitey) 
They are such mummies boys!! 
Glad your chips are nice, I am jealous! xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg Heather your more than welcome here your family :hugs: I've been very worried about you and we miss you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

prettynpink29 said:


> Hey Girls,
> 
> Please don't take offense, but I feel like I need to ask if I am still welcome here?
> 
> Things feel different on here to me ever since I opened up about what happened between OH and I :cry:

Oh hun!! I am still quite new to this thread & I have not read about what has happened but I know you are welcome so please don't feel like that:hugs::hugs:
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Laura and T3:hugs: :hugs: 

maybe its just damn hormones :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Haha love ya chart even better with the little green square for the cm :happydance: :rofl:
> Yeah the glamour ehh? Haha we havnt got the appointment yet because of the stupid strikes I couldn't get through but I will try again tomorrow :shrug:
> 
> So are you testing tomorrow hun??:happydance::happydance:xxxxClick to expand...




honeysuede said:


> Well James got to name them so they are called Hunter (tabby) and Ralph (Whitey)
> They are such mummies boys!!
> Glad your chips are nice, I am jealous! xxx

Haha hunter and Ralph I love it l


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Thanks Laura :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> maybe its just damn hormones :shrug:

Damn them hormones :hugs: :hugs: 
Have you decided weather to ttc this cycle or not :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, why would you feel unwelcome? You haven't been on as much, which I understand. Did I miss something?:flower:


----------



## prettynpink29

I have been really crampy and have had ewcm the last 2 days... 

OH and I went wine tasting last night with some friends and we both drank way too much.. 

I woke up butt naked :blush:

guess I am in this cycle!


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> Heather, why would you feel unwelcome? You haven't been on as much, which I understand. Did I miss something?:flower:

I just felt like maybe if I wasn't TTC I shouldn't be on here :shrug:

I have never opened up to anyone about OHs anger problems before.. Didn't want anyone to think I was crazy for trying to work things out with him.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hapydance: :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn your hormones bc we really don't care if you are TTC or not; we just want you to be here.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Damn your hormones bc we really don't care if you are TTC or not; we just want you to be here.:hugs::hugs:

I second that:hugs:

Right It is nearly 10pm & I usually go to bed about now on a work night as I am that cool!! Night night all xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Heather, why would you feel unwelcome? You haven't been on as much, which I understand. Did I miss something?:flower:
> 
> I just felt like maybe if I wasn't TTC I shouldn't be on here :shrug:
> 
> I have never opened up to anyone about OHs anger problems before.. Didn't want anyone to think I was crazy for trying to work things out with him.Click to expand...

Every relationship is different we all have our ups and downs it's how you get through it that That matters and the fact that you have opened up to us was very brave of you because your aware of what he is like shows that you have control over what you future holds we are here to support you not judge you what ever you need us for we are here don't ever hold back :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

lol thanks Brooke :hugs: stupid hormones! plus hangover! :haha:

just to add icing on the cake... 

OH told me this morning that we bd not once... not twice... but three times:dohh:

guess I am really in


----------



## wanabeamama

Night night traceycoolcat :hugs: sleep tight


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Laura :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

ur so sweet :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> thanks Laura :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> ur so sweet :hugs:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

think I should take my temp in the morning just to confirm?

and if it is post O, should I go ahead and get the 7dpo blood test done?


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I think you should go for it :) but how will you know when it's 7dpo? Did you poas?


----------



## prettynpink29

:haha: nope, no poas... but I know if I already Od, it was Monday, Tuesday or today.. so I think I can figure it out based on my other natural charts...

if my temp is above 98.3 I think I Od Monday..

if it is between 98.1-98.3 I think I Od yesterday.. 

does that make since? :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

so just took my temp... and I know it doesn't count worth anything... but it was 97.38.. that is low for me and I definitely think today is O day now.. I bet my temp will be between 98.1-98.2 in the morning..

should I just poas?


----------



## dachsundmom

POAS and I have a chart for progesterone levels taken at different days of the cycle; so even if you don't hit 7DPO exactly, we can make the adjustment.:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah poas make sure you post it :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:xmas17::xmas17::xmas21: :xmas12:


----------



## amommy

Heather you made me feel more comfortable about my own abuse situation, we are all closer now that we can open up..

WE love you hun!!


----------



## prettynpink29

well... negative..

but does it look like pre O or post O?
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, thanks! you will probably need to adjust it either way. 

Amommy :hugs: love ya too hun! 

Laura, posted the pic for you :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I am saying post OV, but I am not the best at reading the digi sticks, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey Pre O post O? Negative is negative lol :happydance: but if your past your usual o day I would say it's already gone :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::happydance::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke it's :holly: :holly: time boobies have gone a little tender :/


----------



## prettynpink29

I am not past usual O day.. 

But it really looks post O to me too! 

my O day seems to be moving up... from cd21 to cd19 to now cd17 :) must be the acupuncture!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## prettynpink29

boobie time!!!

why are your boobies tender? 

by the time I get up in the morning your test will be posted:)


----------



## prettynpink29

laura,
 



Attached Files:







pic1.gif
File size: 56.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dachsundmom

Me too! Waking up to LLL's BFP!


----------



## amommy

ok girls, since I am dumb and love to POAS I did a $tree test, a new kind! here it is, first is untweaked, then I did sepia which picks up something if its already there..:shrug::shrug:

Todays temp was higher than it has been in months.
 



Attached Files:







PART_1322694761522.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 5









5dpodtrees.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I kinda see a line.:hugs:


----------



## amommy

yea I kinda see a line too, and you can actually see it in real life.. but its a $tree so I don't trust them!


----------



## prettynpink29

I kinda see a line too, but I don't comment on $ store tests :thumbup:

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hate the $Tree tests, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

I think I forgot to tell you girls that I cut off 12 inches of my hair last week! :) gave it to locks of love:) 

now that I am use to it, I want layers! 

Laura, what do I ask for? they just cut it straight across. It is about boob length and really thick.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sounds pretty!


----------



## amommy

That is awesome of you!! I wish my hair would grow so I could do that!! LOL.. yep $tree suck, but on a good note the past 3 months I have not had a line on anything, even those.. 
I started progesterone cream today!


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, it doesn't look pretty to me LOL I just don't like it all one length, that's where Laura's help comes in:) 

Amommy, it was a beautiful thing to give it to locks of love! I don't regret it, but I sure do miss my hair:haha:


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls :xmas3: 

Oh boy am I tired, I just worked a 12hr shift (between the 2 jobs). It been a long dayand I'm so glad to be home.
Lol I spent a break at work catching up on all the posts

Laura I can't wait to see your test in the am! :dust: 
I'm so ecited! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
I hope you get your BFP!

Brooke are you going to test tomorrow?!? 

Speaking of testing, amommy I think I see a line but I can't be certain, I'm on my phone :shrug:

Heather I can't believe you cut your hair! 
We need to see a pic! 


T3 how are you doing? :hugs: Are things better with you OH?


----------



## Icca19

Wait wait wait I got that wrong haha I'm SO tired, I tried to remember most of what I read earlier :blush: sorry girls
I'm going to bed


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura?:coffee:


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry: :cry::cry:
 



Attached Files:







c97a0a6e.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

Hey everyone! 

Hope you're all OK! 

Laura - remember you could actually be 9dpo with your dip! 

Xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri! :hugs:


----------



## harri

How are you Brooke? :hugs: I've been stalking you all on a daily basis :) 

Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Don't stalk.....talk! LOL

How are you feeling?


----------



## harri

Lol I like that..... I will do less stalking and more talking :) 

I'm feeling good thank you! :) how are you? Xx


----------



## honeysuede

Hi ladies!!:flower:

I am grumpy today as I have had to move desks at work against my will & my AF type pre ov pains are bad. Also, my temp shot up this morning so no idea what is going on! OH apologised for being moody last night though which is good, the silent treatment works sometimes!!:haha:

Laura it is still early dont lose hope my lovely:hugs:

Heather  I would say you are post ov:thumbup:

Christi  I see something faint on that test!:thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri, I am doing well....when do you get a gender scan?:happydance::happydance:


T3, I wouldn't put a lot of stock in the temp today, since you are ill, they are going to be a little erratic.:hugs:


----------



## harri

Glad you're doing well :) 

My 20 week scan is on 17th Jan (a week late) but at the moment we've decided not to find out the gender. That could all change when we get in there though :haha: xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

I want to be surprised too! :hugs:


----------



## harri

It took a while to convince DH but he's on board now! I think it will add to the excitement :) 

When are you planning to POAS Brooke? X


----------



## dachsundmom

Sunday, maybe....LOL


----------



## harri

I'll be stalking :) x


----------



## Icca19

Good morning ladies, sorry about my mix up last night.....I was so tired I didn't know what I was doing lol
I feel so much better now that I got some sleep

:hi: hi Harri!!! 
That's so exciting keeping it a susprise!!if you do find out you must let us all know what your little bean is

Laura :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
What's up with the whitish line on that test?

Brooke :happydance: can't wait til Sunday!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, I thought you quit the other job?


----------



## Icca19

I did but I had to finish working my hours on this weeks schedule, I ended up working 12 hours between both jobs, but that was the one and only time that will ever happen! Lol it was my last day at my old job yesterday
I work 8 hours today at the jewelery store (my new job :happydance: ) but I have a feeling it will be more. My manager asked if they could call me in early today, I told her hell yes! Lol 

Well I learned this AM that my DS has had a substitute teacher all week and before he went on vacation....I wonder if he was just being bad for her :shrug: he never got introuble with his real teacher and I don't think his real teacher would have missed a student getting up and walking out of class!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Jessica!! And everyone else!!

Yep, I think you are right Brooke, my temps are probably all over the place at the mo due to be unwell.

Looking forward to seeing more tests from you girls!!
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, that explanation sounds reasonable and I would probably just assume it was a one time thing.:thumbup:


T3....:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Heather!:flower:


----------



## Icca19

:hi: T3

I peaked at your chart....it reminds me of my chart, mine are all over the place too!


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: :hi: :hi: 

We are without power! Using OHs phone. Don't know what I am gonna do with this hair now that I can't curl it:(


----------



## Icca19

I have a feeling I'm not going to O until like CD23 because of how long AF stayed and my temps being so high, they are just now starting to drop. 
I Oed my earliest EVER last cycle and I have I feeling that its going to screw me up this cycle. Ill be testing around New Years Eve instead of Christmas Eve :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, ponytail day.:haha:

Icca, at least you won't have AF on Xmas.:happydance:


----------



## Icca19

So true! :happydance:


----------



## amommy

Chatty girls this morning!! I love it, lol 5 pages to catch up just since last night hehe
Did a couple tests but not quite up yet, will post when i roll out of bed in a bit


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, please tell us it's not a $Tree test? :haha:


----------



## amommy

It's an Ic brooke, but I did a $tree as well


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, lol


----------



## amommy

Here are this morning's tests. First is untweaked, second is $tree, 3rd is tweaked!

:shrug::shrug::shrug::haha:
 



Attached Files:







PART_1322751505951.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 9









PART_1322751583083.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 6









PART_1322751904635.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## amommy

Stay warm Heather!! 
Wow Icca 12 hours? That's a long day!
Harri it is kind of fun to be surprised so when the baby comes out they can say "its a boy/girl"... One of my babies they didn't say... LOL I had to say "well what is it?"

Have our final presentation in my families in poverty class today!! Hope it goes well! I'm a bit nervous about it!


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck today!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I see something onthe untweaked IC.:thumbup:


----------



## amommy

Thanks sweets!! We shall see, since progression is the key.. I had quite the bout of nausea today!


----------



## honeysuede

:happydance:I see something on the first & last one!!
What DPO are you again?

Keeping everything crossed for ya xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

amommy said:


> Thanks sweets!! We shall see, since progression is the key.. I had quite the bout of nausea today!

Ok, that is bordering on symptom spotting. You ate a bad burrito.:haha::haha:


----------



## Icca19

I can't see anything on my phone 
:dust:
Good luck today!


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you for the love today :hugs: well I have lost hope but I know I always tell people it's not over till the witch comes blah blah blah but I'm just not feeling it,

Brooke I changed Monday's temp if you remember I took it a 4am and then again at normal time but there was a huge difference well I put it to the actual temp I took at normal time I know I could be 9dpo but we didn't bd that day so doubt it would in with a chance :/


----------



## dachsundmom

Since you changed it, I am more inclined to go with 9DPO...the dip is just a hair higher than the previous one.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok my cm is almost clear now but the last 2days I've had really bad cramps :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Also I usually get high temps from 7dpo so that also makes sence


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe you should move your xhairs on FF...at least it won't be staring at you with that damned triphasic stuff.:nope::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok Brooke I changed my chart I'm no longer trishite the other thing is I get gass on o day and I didn't get it until cd11


----------



## wanabeamama

I also had a positive opk on the Monday morning I will find the pic


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs: much better!


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok so I'm not going to test now until Sunday if nothing happens before that :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Ok so I'm not going to test now until Sunday if nothing happens before that :(

I'll POAS with you on Sunday.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Really? We can poas together? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

And another thing if you look at my previous charts I get a dip at 6dpo so now I match my other charts :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Of course we will POAS together! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

You have to change your other ticker.


----------



## wanabeamama

I will try and do it now


----------



## wanabeamama

Is that better?


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Hiya lovelies!! Can I join the POAS fun Sunday? I will be OPK'ing it!! xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Welcome! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Of course your tests are veeerrryy exciting:happydance::happydance: mine is just boring OPK that probably won't show positive anyway.

Man I am freezing cold still:cold::cold::cold: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

How many more days until heat?


----------



## honeysuede

The part arrived today, but it doesn't get fitted until Sunday morning:cold: so a couple of days yet. Tomorrow I will be at work but Saturday I am home all day so that will be hard
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope::hugs:


----------



## amommy

Wow T3 not sure how you are managing that!! I hate being cold! You go right ahead and POAS!


----------



## honeysuede

amommy said:


> Wow T3 not sure how you are managing that!! I hate being cold! You go right ahead and POAS!

Me too! I am wrapped up in a jumper under my dressing gown & jogging bottoms tucked into big socks!! oh & I have a few blankets & an extra quilt on the bed!!:haha:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13:

Christi, how did your presentation go?


----------



## honeysuede

Night ladies, I am off to burrow under my mound of duvets & sleep looking like a sexy marshmallow!! haha xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

honeysuede said:


> Night ladies, I am off to burrow under my mound of duvets & sleep looking like a sexy marshmallow!! haha xxx

:haha::sleep::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/471C1BDF-1.jpg

These tests are going to be evap city....new Wondfo packaging. LOL and FML.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/471C1BDF-1.jpg

Same test, different pic. I don't think I am going to use these this cycle at all.


----------



## dachsundmom

Never mind, I uploaded the same pic twice, LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

You peed lol
Why won't you be using them???


----------



## dachsundmom

I POAS, but it doesn't count...I do one every cycle, very early, to see if I can pull an evap, so I know what to look for.:haha:

This test was over saturated, but I got an evap and the test took forever to dry; I am afraid they will be unreliable. I want a genuine BFN.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Jeeeez Brooke am I seeing things??? That's one he'll of a pink line
 



Attached Files:







57824091.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Icca19

:hi: ladies, I'm on a break at work so I decided to see what's going on in B&B land lol

Can I join the POAS frenzy on Sunday!??! 
Ill be OPKing too T3! 

Brooke where's that other pic??


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, this is what I mean...I got a pink evap right away, sort of...there is no way it is anything but that, bc I am only 5DPO. These tests are going to be nothing but false positives.:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/A6729154-orig.jpg

Jessica, of course you can join the Sunday fun and here is the other pic.


----------



## Icca19

:happydance:

Are you going to be testing in the am?


----------



## wanabeamama

Wowzers Brooke I you totally sure you are 5dpo? Did you keep the pee to dip another stick?


----------



## dachsundmom

Hellz to the No, lol. This was my evap test...the real thing starts on Sunday with the rest of y'all!


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I didn't chart this month, but I will show you what I have...give me a minute to attach it to my siggy.


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Chart up, LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok maby 5dpo I can not believe that test :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Can I have them tests I would love to see a second pink line :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Can I have them tests I would love to see a second pink line :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I might only be 4DPO....the tests suck.:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Taking chart down now, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww bye bye chart :( 
Brooke before I changed my chart I felt out of sync with my cycle it never felt right I feel much better now although I feel very leaky Down there keep thinking af is here :/ cm is very pale brown again :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

The CM could be a good thing!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I can only wish :hugs: it's defiantly odd I'm wondering if it's from my cyst from popping out a few extra eggs or if it's just because my body is stupid and won't do what it's supposed to do :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I was wetter on soy.


----------



## amommy

Is it ok to rant about today? 
I woke up late, was feeling really awful, probably from lack of sleep, and called a girl from my group to ask her to ask the teacher if we could go last.. There were 3 groups, so no biggie right? Well while I am trying to get the powerpoint to load in the computer lab, she is having the other 3 girls stand up there and wait.. LIKE WTF?? So you have to know a bit about the semester..
A girl in the group "A" has asked for special privileges all semester "can she take the test late" "can she turn in her paper late" " she was sick that day can she make it up" and on and on.. I mean OMG.. I on the other hand have never been sick, never ask for favors and have a 96% in that class.. 
SOOOO the one day I am late all goes to hell?? I was so pissed! Not to mention I had made a way awesome powerpoint!! I mean it was cool! 

Ok I'm done.. 
Lovely evap brooke, and hello and goodnight everyone else.. I am finally relaxing after a stressful day!!
Thanks for listening! 
Tomorrow should be make it or break it day for me on my chart, 7 dpo is usually when my temp drops if its going to!


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey girls! 

Work was really busy today and I haven't been able to get back on here!

I did take my temp this morning, it was 98.13. Which confirms yesterday was O day. 

So I guess 2ww here I come :shrug:


----------



## amommy

You were wetter on soy? its probably all the estrogen! 

I have the creamy CM from hell!! LOL


----------



## amommy

Wow my night time temps are 99.0


----------



## Desperado167

amommy said:


> Wow my night time temps are 99.0

Wow that's high ,best of luck ,wen do u test?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Work was really busy today and I haven't been able to get back on here!
> 
> I did take my temp this morning, it was 98.13. Which confirms yesterday was O day.
> 
> So I guess 2ww here I come :shrug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

OMG :cry: :cry: I just woke up to bright red flow seriously? A 20 day cycle I don't have any cramps what so ever so I was so shocked to see bright red blood :cry: :cry:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> OMG :cry: :cry: I just woke up to bright red flow seriously? A 20 day cycle I don't have any cramps what so ever so I was so shocked to see bright red blood :cry: :cry:

Morning all!,

Laura, are you sure it is AF? It seems odd to be so early & not to have pains? 
xxx
:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well it's very red and there was quite a bit I feel heavy in my pelvis now :( I just can't believe it :(


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Well it's very red and there was quite a bit I feel heavy in my pelvis now :( I just can't believe it :(

:hugs: That is odd hun, what is the shortest cycle you have had?
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

25 days and the longest 26 days :( never anything else :( my next af will be Xmas day


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> 25 days and the longest 26 days :( never anything else :( my next af will be Xmas day

:cry::cry::hugs: That is very odd, did you try antyhign different this month?? hope you're ok sweet
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

It's gone brown now I just checked inside and there was a big brown blob and brown blood :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks t3 I just wish I knew what was going on :(
How are you feeling today are you any better? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I am not so sure you can call this CD1.

Yes, Christi, you can always bitch about your day.


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I only ever have red blood on cd1 I'm so confused this is awfull :(


----------



## honeysuede

I am feeling better thanks, just a mild headache now. Sooo glad its Friday, think this day in the office will drag though. OH was in a better mood last night, he got a right telling off from me about being a grumpy munter!!:haha:

Laura, maybe this isnt CD1? I know it is really hard but try to relax & distract yourself & see what happens later today with the blood. Thinking of you.:hugs:
xxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

If the flow has stopped, we can;t say CD1 just yet.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

It might just be spotting....:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

It hasn't stopped it's just turned brown but I will see what happens later can't see it getting any better I really think I'm still out though :( 

Glad your feeling better T3


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, the only thing I can say, is the soy might have shortened your cycle; it sounds like it hasn't agreed with you at all.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I will never take it again :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Yeah I will never take it again :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so sorry.:cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: 

I mad the SA appointment for next friday but now there is a problem I will be ovulating on the Sunday so we can only bd once and it will have to be either the day after SA or o day


----------



## honeysuede

I think my body is doing odd things too, I have just been to the toilet & noticed a big glob of EWCM 5 days before ov? I usually get fertile CM a few days before, sometimes 4 days or so. I will do an OPK again tonight but it as Neg yesterday & it is very early for me. I guess it is a good sign.
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey to EWCM :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay T3....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Laura, you don't know if that is your definite OV day bc this might not be CD1.:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: 
Laura I hope its not AF
Ill be keeping my fingers crossed for you all day


----------



## wanabeamama

Thankyou :hugs: but if af is coming I'd rather it just came now and not dragout with spotting for 3days :(


----------



## dachsundmom

I totally agree.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

WSS :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

I am in a good mood now I have seen EWCM:happydance: I hope it means I will ov earlier than Wednesday but I won't get my hopes up, just gonna try to relax.
Laura, I am keeping my fx that it is not AF xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, are you seeing any progession on the OPKs?


----------



## wanabeamama

Ik it's turned light brown now but I'm feeling a bit more crampy so maby tomorrow will be cd1


----------



## honeysuede

I am holding my pee & plan to use an OPK when I get in, the last one was negative. I think my body is just gearing up which I assume is a good thing?:shrug:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: let's hope it's an early O for you


----------



## honeysuede

I really hope so Laura!!! xxxx


----------



## amommy

Aww laura I'm sorry for all the confusion in your cycle!! I can certainly relate! I hope af stays away and you get good news! 
Temp still up for me..not sure about my tests though so it goes lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, did you POAS?

T3...we like OPK pics, lol.


----------



## amommy

Yep brooke, the ic had those indent spots like defectice, and the 88 cent one was pretty negative


----------



## dachsundmom

You know we need to see them, LOL


----------



## amommy

Hmmm I slept in today, will get to that in a moment


----------



## amommy

Here are my morning tests, Answer was def negative! 88 cent walmart who knows..

First is walmart, 2nd is walmart open, 3rd is answer
 



Attached Files:







PART_1322838908895.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 3









PART_1322851851842.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3









PART_1322852260395.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

Save your $ on the Walmart tests, they aren't sensitive enough to pick up anything right now; I know there was a thread about them being 10miu, but that's a load of horse poo.:haha::hugs:


----------



## amommy

Oh I had those from 2 cycles ago!! hehe.. No I have not bought any tests for this cycle, they were all left overs!! and 88 cents is pretty cheap to feed the POAS habit!


----------



## dachsundmom

Chart still looks good!


----------



## amommy

yea, guess that's one good thing! I'm not feeling it though this cycle.. it was a slim chance anyway with only 1 bd


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya well ive not had anything this afternoon really but I still think af is gona be here tomorrow Im really starting to realise that my only hope is ivf I'm about to go into cycle 20 and still never had a bfp I'm not going to stress over ok's and bbt now I'm going to just relax until I've had my lap in jan when I know when the ivf will start I'm just putting myself through pointless stress it's just not going to happen naturally :cry:


----------



## amommy

That's so sad to read!! I'm sorry :(:(

Have you tested again?


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: no I have a frer but I'm not going to use it unless by some miracle af does not arrive :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

I finally have power back :happydance:

and I am confused now... Had a huge blob of ewcm earlier and had the urge to poas.. +opks :shrug:

but my temp is high! 

double ovulation?? soy did give me 2 mature eggys the very first time I took it.
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura :hugs: :hugs: so so sorry hun! :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ill be ok :hugs: I should be used to it by now :(
I tried to look at your chart but you didn't update it :shrug: well I guess your popping out another eggy :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, it is also possible that your first attempt at OV was successful; I just don't know.


----------



## prettynpink29

yea, I haven't updated my chart. my temp was over 98 so that is post O for me.. This just threw me for a loop :shrug: 

O well, no stress this cycle. Maybe I did, maybe I didn't, who knows :shrug: 

just not sure what to do about progesterone test now


----------



## dachsundmom

Go from your first test, since the post OV temp was correct.


----------



## prettynpink29

thats the problem.. I wasn't poas so I never saw the first positive. 

yesterday is when my temp shot up so I am just gonna say yesterday was 1dpo.

does that sound rite?


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup: Works for me!


----------



## prettynpink29

wait a minute... now I confused myself! 

do I count from O day or from 1dpo?


----------



## dachsundmom

From 1DPO


----------



## prettynpink29

ok thanks. 

so weds next week will be approximately 7dpo and I will go then. 

you know whats weird... last cycle my dpos matched the day of the month and this cycle they do to. Last cycle I was 1dpo on November 1st and now I was 1dpo on December 1st.. 

so the way things are going I am sure af will arrive rite on time December 14th. At least no AF for Christmas.


----------



## amommy

Could be the surge is just leaving, sometimes urine concentration is higher.. but to be that dark hmmm I am not sure.. I hate things being so confusing anymore!

Laura, maybe it was just mid cycle spotting!


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls :hi: I just got home from work

T3 I have EWCM too! It wasn't much but it was there! :happydance: 
I'm going to start OPKing in the am, I'm not expecting much but if I O early again this cycle I will be :cloud9:

Laura & Christi :dust: I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!! You too Brooke!!


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/21892EAB-orig.jpg[/IMG]

Ok I lied I'm OPKing tonight! Lol I couldn't resist


----------



## amommy

I couldn't resist POAS tonight either, Here is my test.. Lighting isnt the best since its dark out !
 



Attached Files:







PART_1322880176858.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Icca19

I'm on my phone, I can't see anything :-(


----------



## amommy

yea its nothing really, maybe a light pink something shadow lol.. Your OPK has a line, might be a few days though.. How does yours usually go?


----------



## Icca19

it takes forever to get a surge lol well it feels like forever! 
I don't think its going to be any time soon though


----------



## amommy

Oh ok, so you were just poasing for fun! lol


----------



## Icca19

Yep yep I just wanted to join the fun lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca, I think you have at least 4 days yet.


----------



## Icca19

I hope so!! 
If I O around the same time as last cycle I'm going to be so happy BFP or not lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all!!!:hi::hi:

Sorry I didn't report last night, OH wanted to go out which was very sweet of him:hugs: And today we have had a nice meal with his mum & aunt so it has been nice:thumbup:

How are we all doing???

Ok, so I have had a massive (sorry if tmi) gush of CM twice today so I POAS & I got this. BUT the CB digi in negative so I think ov is around the corner xxx:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







opks.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dachsundmom

T3...I think tomorrow is it! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Oh I hope so!!!:happydance::happydance: Never had ov before CD15 xxx
How you doing anyway me love? xx


----------



## dachsundmom

I am doing fine; I really could care less about this cycle.:haha:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> I am doing fine; I really could care less about this cycle.:haha:

You testing tomorrow still?? xx:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe...I'll see how I feel when I wake up, LOL.


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Maybe...I'll see how I feel when I wake up, LOL.

Oh check you out all casual haha!!:haha: Good luck hun, will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## amommy

Test brooke!! Getting tired of looking at my negative tests!! Want to oogle your tests instead!


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe, LOL

Christi, did you test this morning?


----------



## Desperado167

T3,,time to get jiggy ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

yes Brooke, test! lol 

we all seem closer to each others cycles this month! That better mean a nice bfp for someone!!! :):)


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe, LOL.


----------



## prettynpink29

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone! :kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

If I had to pee, I'd consider doing it now, knowing it will be a BFN, just to give you girls something to analyze, LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

we sure do love to analyze pee sticks :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas8:


----------



## prettynpink29

my :holly: hurt today!

nipples to be specific :rofl:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> T3,,time to get jiggy ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Haha!! We are out tonight but I have already "accidentally" got dressed in front of him! Busy few days for him!!:haha::haha: How are you hun? xxxx


----------



## amommy

I know you hate this way brooke, but I'm lazy today!
https://i40.tinypic.com/2s8lqp3.jpg


----------



## amommy

Your turn brooke!! I'm sure you can push out a dribble lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Where should the test line be? I keep seeing lines, but I think it's too close to the control?


----------



## dachsundmom

amommy said:


> Your turn brooke!! I'm sure you can push out a dribble lol

Ok...give me a few, LOL


----------



## amommy

Wonders if we should peek in on brooke while she potteies hehe


----------



## amommy

I marked it for you brooke
https://i40.tinypic.com/mkpll.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

amommy said:


> I marked it for you brooke
> https://i40.tinypic.com/mkpll.jpg

I can see a line :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/97E0B579-orig.jpg

Christi, I can see it, where you marked it.


----------



## dachsundmom

And girls, bc I caved to y'all at 7DPO...I won't POAS again, until Monday....LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

The IC is 10miu and the Answer brand is whatever, LOL


----------



## Desperado167

B can I see a line on the frer ?a really thin pink line ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T2, your eyes are better than mine, bc if I pick up anything, it's a thin shadow on the IC...I'll take another pic of them dry, in just a minute.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/99C7FA2A-orig-1.jpg

Fully dry and fully negative, LOL


----------



## amommy

Umm, I had to tweak because I do see something.. Here is the FRER and 8 dpo it sure looks pink.. am i seeing things?
 



Attached Files:







99C7FA2A-orig-1.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 7









brooke2.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 7









brooke2i.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## amommy

I saw it too Despie!! and I did a tweak too!! Thanks for the comment on my test!


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, I am only 7DPO and IDK...I can see something, IRL...but I am calling it the antibody strip....

I would think the 10miu IC would pick up something first.

Hell, I don't want to start down this road again.:haha::haha:

But, thanks!:hugs:


----------



## amommy

Iamblessed-kim, my friend in real life who is on here also, got a very dark line on answer FIRST before anything else and that was at just 8dpo!! .. Its not grey like the antibody strip!! and you don't know exactly when you O'd so you might be 8 dpo or whatever.. ( I am the eternal optomist).. Sooooo.. I see a line, and I hope hope hope it gets darker and you get your Christmas miracle! You are one of the most supportive people to everyone! ITS YOUR TURN! 
I'm rooting for ya!

You are welcome!
:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::pink::blue:


----------



## dachsundmom

:blush::blush::blush:

I saw you friend's tests...you know I stalk every thread on that forum; even a certain someone has one going right now.:haha:

I just rarely comment over there bc I'm not that nice.:winkwink:


----------



## Icca19

I want to join the POAS fun!! 
Here is todays I just took it! 

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/F5259E9C-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Icca19

I want to look at the thread! Who is it Brooke?! Do tell!


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi (Amommy).:haha::haha::haha:

Icca...I still say 4 days.:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, I can't see anything on my phone. But I hope and pray I am wrong! It was ur turn a long time ago :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Well I just got another extremely positive opk :( I am really starting to think I have not Od yet. I should have taken my temp this morning!


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, but you had a temp rise, right? Just the one temp...:hugs::hugs:

I don't see anything either.:thumbup:


----------



## prettynpink29

Well I only took my temp that 1 time. it was over 98 so I figured I did O. But now I wish I would have continued to take it so there would be no confusion now. :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's sounding like you have yet to OV.


----------



## amommy

It looks a bit darker Jessica!! I sure hope it gets darker soon so you can OV early this time!


----------



## prettynpink29

Yep Brooke, I am thinking the same thing. Guess I won't be going for a progesterone test on wed :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

You could go, but IDK how accurate it would be...


----------



## Icca19

I think its going to be more than 4 days but who knows!! 

Amommy it is a bit darker but honestly idkhow long I held "it" for haha I just wanted to POAS when I got home lol
I have decided that I'm not going to POAS in the am (opking that is) I'm going to stick to the recomended afternoon testing


----------



## Icca19

How many of us on this thread are at the 1yr mark ttc or about to be there??


----------



## amommy

I am about the 6 month mark, with one cycle in the middle that I didn't TTC. 

This evenings test was stark white, so I think I am out.. Lets just pray for a nice long LP!


----------



## Icca19

Its been almost a year for me but I'm only on my 6th cycle lol go figure, I hate my long cycles :-(


----------



## amommy

wow that is crazy.. I'm sorry its taken so long :(


----------



## dachsundmom

I passed my year a few years ago.:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Where was Laura today?:cry:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: Its a long heartbreaking road


----------



## Icca19

Yeah where is Laura??


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Does this mean the SA is looming, Jessica?


----------



## Icca19

yeah were noot going to do the SA until feb
It will be 1 year in feb and plus well have our income taxes and have a little extra $ for the SA then
DH wants to wait til the new year to get any tests done
I kinda agree but the OCD part of me wants to know NOW lol

The girl I work with at the jewelery store (6 months prego) told me to relax and not ttc any more and it will happen lol :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

I would have punched her in the face.:growlmad::haha::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

it will be 1 year in Feb for me too. 

but technically only about 6 cycles also.

Jessica we are in the same boat :hugs: 

when I stopped bcp I bled constantly from Feb-June. Dr said that there was no way I was Oing. But he was wrong because I fell pregnant end of May/ beginning of June and that is when I had my second miscarriage. Then I had the HSC/HSG the end of June and my cycles regulated immediately. 

and I do believe I can O all on my own now. Sometimes I get angry at myself for even trying the clomid :growlmad: because it only seemed to screw me up even more. :cry:


----------



## amommy

Remember earlier when I said the test was negative??? Well I saw what I thought was the dye pooling, and didn't think it was a line..i kept going back and the line got more and more apparent..i thought I was out because it didn't get darker..well... Going to post a pic
https://i43.tinypic.com/zslguv.jpg
Here is this mornings test and tonights
https://i43.tinypic.com/nn15pi.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you see color?


----------



## Icca19

I wouldn't look twice at any of those tests. 
Remember what the FRERs did last cycle !?

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/7A931562-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## amommy

They had lines to begin with and yes it's pink irl..promise I wouldn't say or post if it wasn't..i looked at, 5, 10,15,20 it just kept getting darker


----------



## amommy

Not sure if compressing the picture helps to show the color or not.. I didn't enhance just the compress
.sorry that last post sounded crabby lol.. Point taken and not getting hopes up
https://i42.tinypic.com/f56ogp.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, do you have any other brand of test in the house?


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning ladies sorry I did check in yesterday work was absolutely crazy buisy I didn't get a second to myself and I took the staff on the Christmas party last night so still couldn't get on.
So I've had no mer blood or cramps just a little bit of light brown but I'm still expecting witch to show it will either be tomorrow Tuesday or Wednesday at the latest and if by some miracle it doesn't I will test Thursday.

Hope everyone is ok :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Please fix your tickers when you can...you're not CD3 yet.:flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok Brooke I will do it :hugs: are you testing today?


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I will wait until tomorrow. I'm really not feeling it right now.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok :hugs: I'm so confused about that blood the otherday I was so sure it was af :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, your chart looks good. I just don't know.


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't know either lol but I'm feeling a little better about it now I have counselled myself on the sole thing and since I have accepted that my only hope may be ivf I'm just going to relax or atleast try to I am expecting af so I won't be to upset when it does arrive.

I'm going to put my Christmas tree at home up in a min I will post a pic when I have done :xmas12:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I've got to start decorating, too.


----------



## wanabeamama

:xmas12: :xmas12: :happydance: :xmas10: :xmas11: :xmas13:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I spoke to soon the blood is back I wish it would just hurry the phuck up now And go full flow :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Is it red spotting?


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes it is that how my af usually sarts late afternoon then full flow next morning I really thought I was handling this ok until I just got my Christmas tree out and burst into tears I really thought this time last year that I would have a baby by now or at least be pregnant but another Christmas goes by just two of us and everyone saying "chrismas is for the children and it's all about family's I just got a really big cuddle of OH he was trying to make me feel better saying at least you have periods and it takes time but I know he is upset too he doesn't normally come near me when I'm putting the tree up but he just came in as soon as he herd me dragging it out of the box :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm so sorry.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Amommy, I do see the lines on those tests. And I know u have already been told to not get ur hopes up, so I won't say that. All I am gonna say is I can get lines like that on $ store tests even if I was on full flow af. If I had one, I would pee on it just to show you hun. 

But good luck and lots of baby dust!!!!! I look forward to seeing ur next tests! 

Laura, do u always spot before u get full flow af? What were your progesterone results when u had testing done? 

Brooke :hugs: :hugs: not feeling it hun?


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Yes it is that how my af usually sarts late afternoon then full flow next morning I really thought I was handling this ok until I just got my Christmas tree out and burst into tears I really thought this time last year that I would have a baby by now or at least be pregnant but another Christmas goes by just two of us and everyone saying "chrismas is for the children and it's all about family's I just got a really big cuddle of OH he was trying to make me feel better saying at least you have periods and it takes time but I know he is upset too he doesn't normally come near me when I'm putting the tree up but he just came in as soon as he herd me dragging it out of the box :cry: :cry: :cry:

Awk babes ,I am so sorry :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm just not in a POAS mood, but that could change later today.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

B y Cant we see your chart?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Bc I never charted this month; I guessed my OV when the OPK went negative...I could be 8DPO or more like 6DPO; not really sure, LOL


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: laura :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Bc I never charted this month; I guessed my OV when the OPK went negative...I could be 8DPO or more like 6DPO; not really sure, LOL

Good for you :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I figure I'll know if a few days, LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes I always spot before af although last cycle I didn't my progesterone test was 
62 nmol/l, equivalent to 24.4 ng/ml in American units it's usually just brown spotting until af is about to start which is why I thought af was here the other day.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Here is my tree it's a black tree with red , purple and black decorations
 



Attached Files:







c8f76278.jpg
File size: 85 KB
Views: 9









fd0395e1.jpg
File size: 95.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Here is my tree it's a black tree with red , purple and black decorations

It is beautiful huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, it's beautiful!:hugs::xmas9:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/05C97137-orig.jpg

Here is my BFN IC for the day, LOL


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all!!!:wave:
I hope you are having a good weekend?

Laura, sorry about the blood:cry::hugs: Your tree is gorgeous I want a black one!

So I am going to have a little rant if you girls don't mind.
I have just got 2 positive OPKS! :happydance: Earliest ever. BUT OH has turned me down twice as he feels ill & tired, he is now asleep on the sofa & we haven't BD for ages!!! I really don't know what to do, I am going to try to wake him up in a special way in an our or so but I am scared we will lose out chance:cry::cry:
xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC02257.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, no panicking yet. This is your first positive, right? You still have 12-36 hours before the egg.:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Brooke, the POAS begins for you then:thumbup:

Christi, I see pink on that test xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks, I know I have a bit of time but I am worried even if we do it it will only be once or maybe twice:cry: I am not going to pressure him as he will def not do it then. Yep, first posi, it was neg 4 hours ago
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, see if you can wake him and good luck!:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, see if you can wake him and good luck!:hugs:

Thanks hun, 7pm is wake up time so got an hour to pre myself haha I am actually nervous:blush: I think I will cry if he says no again:cry: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

He won't.:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> He won't.:hugs:

I hope you're right:wacko: I am gonna do it at half 6 actually, Nervous!!! xx


----------



## Desperado167

I know how u feel huni and I have had this happen so many times with my oh and it hurts like shit ,:cry:I usually o the day of a positive opk or the next day so hopefully u can dtd tonight or tomorrow morning ,sending u lots of love and luck huni :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> He won't.:hugs:
> 
> I hope you're right:wacko: I am gonna do it at half 6 actually, Nervous!!! xxClick to expand...

U will be ok ,:kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## amommy

Wow laura, thats a decorators dream!! Gorgeous
Temp drop today for me I'm ok with it, had pms moodiness past couple days so right on time lol! have another line but it's still $tree so I know it's nothing and not going to buy anything else. Green ic has grey line but know bettet in that one too..
Sorry about oh t3 maybe he will come around
Brooke your test looks kind of smudgy how did it dry?
We had my sons bday, thinking a sleep over was a bad idea.l ome of the kids got a headache at 3am had to drive him home :S 
Have a wonderful day ladies


----------



## honeysuede

Thank you:hugs: I will get the preseed ready. Feel so silly being nervous after 5+ years:blush:
Sometimes men are useless haha!! xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Thank you:hugs: I will get the preseed ready. Feel so silly being nervous after 5+ years:blush:
> Sometimes men are useless haha!! xxx

I feel nervous after 26 years Lol,sometimes men are just a big fat pain in the ass :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi...go :sleep:

That's how the test dried, LOL


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Thank you:hugs: I will get the preseed ready. Feel so silly being nervous after 5+ years:blush:
> Sometimes men are useless haha!! xxx
> 
> I feel nervous after 26 years Lol,sometimes men are just a big fat pain in the ass :growlmad:Click to expand...

Agree there!!:thumbup: I mean, all they have to do is the fun bit, how hard can it be!:haha:
xx


----------



## dachsundmom

ttc sucks!!!!


----------



## amommy

Can't kids are up now


----------



## wanabeamama

oh T3 good luck and :happydance: for the smiley face :0) just have a shower and but on his favorite undies and trot around sure he will wake up with a boner lol :dust:


----------



## amommy

Brooke I get the hint....


----------



## dachsundmom

amommy said:


> Brooke I get the hint....

:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

amommy said:


> Can't kids are up now

:nope::nope::nope::hugs::hugs:

How many kids?


----------



## prettynpink29

I forgot to add that my temp was 98.34 this morning. I definitely Od. Just not sure when :shrug: I decided to get the progesterone test on friday. Just decided to pick that day and stick with it. I think I finally figured out that my boobs must start hurting because of the progesterone increase because of O. Is that rite?


----------



## dachsundmom

That is correct...but not everyone gets it right after OV.


----------



## honeysuede

Well it worked, kinda,:shrug: I woke him up in a sexy way, we :sex: but he didn't finish as he feels ill:cry::cry:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

honeysuede said:


> Well it worked, kinda,:shrug: I woke him up in a sexy way, we :sex: but he didn't finish as he feels ill:cry::cry:
> xxx

:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Could you DTD in the morning? That doesn't work for me during the work week, but maybe it will for you.


----------



## prettynpink29

T3 :hugs: :hugs: 

I hate when men don't cooperate!


----------



## amommy

Hmm men


----------



## wanabeamama

oh no whats wrong with him T3? is there anything he can take to feel better? god damn it talk about bad timing :( are you still taking your temps?


----------



## honeysuede

He has been saying he feels sick all day, I just know we have missed our chance this month I cried earlier silly I know xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> He has been saying he feels sick all day, I just know we have missed our chance this month I cried earlier silly I know xxxx

No it's not silly at all huni ,am sure u are devastated ,:cry::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Tomorrow won't be too late your temp was too high today for it to be o day so if you bd tomorrow you will be just fine :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I totally agree with Triple L!


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls :xmas3: 

T3 :happydance: don't you just love that little happy face smiling at you!  :hugs: I'm sure you'll be ok, your not going to O from anywhere between 12 and 36 hours! Your odds are still good :thumbsup: 

Brooke I can't wait to see your next test! Is it safe to say ill get to observe a test tomorrow AM lol 

Laura your tree is so pretty! 

We never ended up getting a tree today. DH is helping his brother rebuild the 2nd floor of his house so there's enough room for all the kids once they have the twins in April, so we spent all our free time on a beautiful Sunday over at their place. I got nothing done at my house though lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Ugh no blood again my cyst is really hurting though :( and I feel a bit sick I hope my cyst isn't bleeding :( 
Brooke I can't wait to see your test today :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/DB2FF87A-orig-1.jpg

9DPO, BFN....LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Awe sorry Brooke and Laura. I'm still cheering y'all on from the sidelines. I have no tv or net right now (just my phone :( ) get the net back tomorrow and satellite on the 10th ugh! One can only watch so many old home movies! I'm going stir crazy!!! My surgery is coming up soon and I'm starting to get nervous. I go for my pre-op tomorrow and have to make a final decision on size??? Oh and pay lol. Worried about the pain and how long I'm going to be out of commission. I have someone to take care of me and lo for a few days, hope that's enough. Anyhow, know that I'm here and read throughout the day. Hugs!


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole, what size are you thinking?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke I see somthing
 



Attached Files:







4624a5fd.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Grumblebea

D or DD, I'm about a size 8 with a muscular build. I took pics with me wearing the DD and I think they look fine (not freakishly big) but all my gf's say no. Any man who has seen the pics say they look fine so idk. I don't want large protruding boobies; I'm going for more fullness/roundness. Will try D and DD on again tomorrow and make my final decision. I look at it this way, I have been wanting these since I was a teen and if I'm going through with it and paying for it, I might as well get WHAT I WANT and phuck what all the women think! Lol


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm a DD size 8 but only 5ft1 I think that's a good size :) if I could find a pic I will post it lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Can you go to a DD without having to use expanders, first?

Laura, thank you for the tweak.


----------



## wanabeamama

Can you see it? Is there anything in real life?


----------



## Grumblebea

I don't know what expanders are in the boob department??? I'm 5'7 and about 160 but very muscular (I do about 5-6 hours a week at the gym on my days off).


----------



## wanabeamama

I think DD will look fine I'm alot shorter than you so I think the proportion will be right


----------



## Grumblebea

I can see well from my phone, never can :(. Wish I could upload pic from my phone but can only text or post on facebook.


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole, expanders stretch the skin; in case there is not enough room.:thumbup:


Laura, IDK what I see amymore.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I hope I see a pink line on your test :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

No expanders and no lift :) I got very big while pregnant and nursing so plenty of room.


----------



## Desperado167

B I see something on that test :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Good morning girls 

Brooke idk what I see either, I'm on my phone

Laura :happydance: yey no AF!!


----------



## wanabeamama

I can't get excited though I'm a little sore mainly near my cyst on the left :( but still no blood :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am so sorry, L! :hugs:


Icca, how is work? Did you hit the pregnant lady yet?:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks Brooke I will be ok I just need to get to Wednesday and I will be able to move on that's unless it comes earlier :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

I need to see T3's chart update and find out if they :sex: yet :coffee:


----------



## dachsundmom

We need for T3's OH to get off of our shit list!:growlmad::haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi ladies!!
You are all so sweet & lovely & make me smile:hugs:
OH is on the shit list big time, still no sex, I broke down & sobbed for ages this morning got in a right state & he hugged me & said sorry but I was so effing hurt & angry, then after I realised I am not coping with TTC very well at all. Taking my temp every morning, testing for ov 5 times a day, trying to plan BD I am driving myself mad:cry:

So I think I am out for sure this month AGAIN. As I have tested twice today & both negative:cry::cry: Odd really as I have never ov'd CD 13, it is always 16-18. I can't help feel so bitter with OH but I know that will make things worse & it shouldn't be a planned mission. 

Thanks for all being there xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, was he tired or is TTC sex too much pressure for him?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 I have had a few cycles like this in the past it is frustrating can't you try and get some today/tonight? Even after the egg is released it survives for another 12hrs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

He has felt ill last few days & he hates pressure too. I will try again later but I bet I get told no again which is horrible:cry: also my sister is staying her for a few days before she moves into her new flat so not much alone time. 

I am getting ovary pains like I always do at ov tim e & each one makes me want to cry:cry::cry::cry:
xxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry: :cry: :cry: it's going to be ok :hugs: just try to take your mind off it :hugs:
is oh at home?


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I just thought af came and ran to the toilet and all it was, was a little bit of pale brown :shrug:
So today I'm either 13 dpo or 15dpo I wish I could just move on now


----------



## honeysuede

Yeah we both took a days holiday, not sure what the point of that was now:cry:
He is downstairs cooking a meal for me & my sister which is sweet but not really what makes babies:cry:
Thanks girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Have you tested again Laura?? xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww maby he might surprise you after dinner :hugs:
No I'm not going to test unless there is no witch by Wednesday I have 1frer left and don't want to waste it I think the spotting has gone on for to long for it to be IB so I really don't think there is any chance now :(


----------



## prettynpink29

T3 and Laura :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

you can add my OH to the shit list Brooke :haha: 

he went out with the boys last night and stumbled in drunk at 2am and woke me up... Lets just say I was not a very happy camper!! I made him go sleep on the couch and I never could go back to sleep :growlmad:

but I have to admit... getting up this morning and seeing a 6'5 man sleeping on the couch cuddled up with a dog blanket haha:) and half of his legs hanging off was pretty hilarious! :rofl: 

he is so sore! :haha: that will teach him!


----------



## prettynpink29

aww :( I missed all the boobie talk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:growlmad::growlmad::nope::nope::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke when you gonna put a picture of your Doxie as your avatar :) 

I am sure he will sit still for a nice pic :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Soon, lol


----------



## honeysuede

I just re tested as I am having lots of ov pains and look what's come back!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Don't think I have much chance getting him to BD but will try my best!! xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC02260.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> I just re tested as I am having lots of ov pains and look what's come back!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Don't think I have much chance getting him to BD but will try my best!! xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Tie the man up an jump him :haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Haha!!! It may come to that!! god knows what my body is up to this cycke with ov xx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Haha!!! It may come to that!! god knows what my body is up to this cycke with ov xx

I mean it now, corner him in the kitchen ,send your sister for some wine and then get down and dirty :winkwink:Good luck ,report back ,:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Haha!!! It may come to that!! god knows what my body is up to this cycke with ov xx

Am so so Happy for you lovely ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## prettynpink29

T3 yay!!!!!! :happydance: 

by your temps you still have time!!! Go get some :):)


----------



## wanabeamama

:xmas8: :xmas8: :xmas8: :xmas12: :xmas12::xmas12: 
Wooohooooooo T3 go get giggy :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ooooooo t3 is offline fx she's buisy :D


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Laura, how is the spotting?


----------



## wanabeamama

Well not much different really my pain has gone now I havnt been able to go to the toilet for the other if you know what I mean and that was giving me tummy ache but the last two times I whent for a poo that's when I had the red spotting but this time it was still brown sorry for the full detail lol


----------



## wanabeamama

HahA I mean the spotting was brown :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I did have a little temp drop this morning


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> I did have a little temp drop this morning

I saw it, but it's not much of a drop at all.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ugh this sucks royal ASS :(


----------



## prettynpink29

wanabeamama said:


> Ugh this sucks royal ASS :(


aww!! whats wrong hun? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Ugh this sucks royal ASS :(

At least your ass isn't backed-up anymore.:haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hahaha so true Brooke

Heather it just sucks that I've had spotting for 4days and af isn't here yet ugh


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 needs to get back here and report to base I need to know haha


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee:


----------



## prettynpink29

aww I am sorry Laura :hugs: 

ass isn't backed-up :rofl: :haha:

T3 better be getting some!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

:xmas17: :xmas17: :paper:


----------



## prettynpink29

ok, I erased it.

I can see how my posted sounded crazy after I re read it!! 

no response!! :haha:

my bad:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck t3 ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Tracey!! How are you hun? :)


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> Tracey!! How are you hun? :)

I am good thanks :hugs:Just getting over the cold and hopefully I will get a big temp rise in the morning as I had a positive opk yesterday ,:thumbup:Oh had promised me five nights of dtd and our time was up today so am praying tomorrow is good .how are you ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> Tracey!! How are you hun? :)
> 
> I am good thanks :hugs:Just getting over the cold and hopefully I will get a big temp rise in the morning as I had a positive opk yesterday ,:thumbup:Oh had promised me five nights of dtd and our time was up today so am praying tomorrow is good .how are you ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Desperado167 said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> Tracey!! How are you hun? :)
> 
> I am good thanks :hugs:Just getting over the cold and hopefully I will get a big temp rise in the morning as I had a positive opk yesterday ,:thumbup:Oh had promised me five nights of dtd and our time was up today so am praying tomorrow is good .how are you ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

yay! we will be in the 2ww together:) I am not sure when I Od, but I am 1-5dpo :haha: and I am leaning more towards 3-4ish but its a mystery this cycle. lol 
wow 5 days straight of bding! your poor who-ha! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/3729E09F-orig-1.jpg


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke! Is there a second line on there??


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't think so...looks like a pink blob in the pic, LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

that's what I was thinking :hugs: 

I do see pink, but I am not sure it looks like a line


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't think it's a line; I think Wondfo sucks, lol.


----------



## prettynpink29

lol! I completely agree after the wonderful evap that I got last cycle! 

If I was new to TTC I would have probably been celebrating and announcing to the world that I was pregnant :haha: 

I don't know if it is a good thing that we can spot an evap, or a sad thing cause that means we have had to many of them :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Frankly, unless I see a dark line, I won't trust any test I take...I have become that paranoid and I have found that lines you don't see IRL, will show up in a pic.:wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

Men are such ass holes OH just started going on about what I'm going to do on Friday so he fan get the sample for the SA and saying I'm not going to be able to do it saying I'm not helping and I don't realise how difficult it is for him well excuse me........ I havnt exactly had an easy ride with met dildos, needles operations hormones testing charting ect..... He hasn't made any lifestyle changes said over a year ago that he would stop smoking and still hasn't won't take any supiments and I ask him to do one thing and 5months later he's relying one to do it for him I understand he needs my help and it won't be easy but telling me I will fail before we get there is just damn right rude and when I just mentioned to him that it's supposed to be a joint Effot and he isn't doing anything to help he said "well your the one with the problem you would of been pregnant by now". :cry: what a dick he thinks that he doesn't have to make an effort or do anything because I'm the one with the problem :cry: :cry: yeah thanks just point out that I'm a fucking failure :cry:


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> Frankly, unless I see a dark line, I won't trust any test I take...I have become that paranoid and I have found that lines you don't see IRL, will show up in a pic.:wacko:

:hugs: :hugs: 

I just wish someone out there would make a reliable cheap test where there were no 'what ifs'!!:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Laura! :growlmad: Do you think he is trying to find a way out of it?:nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

OMG Laura!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

your OH is on the TOP of the shit list now :growlmad::grr:

your not a failure hun :hugs: You have done everything possible to try and get pregnant naturally. He hasn't done anything. He is the one failing rite now hun! :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

No I don't think so I think he just panicking and trying to off load the pressure on to me so that if it doesn't work it will be my fault and he won't have to feel guilty he can be so selfish some times :'(


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes Heather he is ontop of the shit list this journey has been so hard so far and is only going to get harder especially if we have to go through ivf :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke I really hope that is a pink line I see :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's just a dye run.


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


unfortunately, yes it is:hugs:

Does he understand that with IVF he will have to do the same thing? And it maybe with little notice :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

What a about the last one you did, was that a dye run too? :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

he seems to think that we will get lucky by some miracle he is agreeing to ivf but won't talk about it so he will be in for a shock


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I am going to prepare you now...look it up online for NHS, but the counseling session for IVF is very intense. We have not been through it, but the information sheet will make you think about things you haven't considered yet.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

I understand that. :hugs: My OH is similar.. He has said recently to me that he thinks we should give it another year before going to FS.. WTF! 2 years with stage 4 endo.. I will for sure be gone if that is in his plans!

I told my OH he is driving me towards Lesbianism :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## prettynpink29

this may not be the best time... 

but just wanted to share my opk from sat.. (it wasn't cd10, that's off, it was cd20)

I don't know what to trust... opks or temps.. both seem a little off:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks Brooke we have our appointment in 4weeks with the FS to start the process we will defiantly go for the counceling especially since I have to have the surgery right before it , I was so depressed after my last surgery and oh didn't like it either he found it hard to see me go through it too so we will need the councelling :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, you are going to have to go off the tests this cycle bc there aren't enough temps to use.


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Thanks Brooke we have our appointment in 4weeks with the FS to start the process we will defiantly go for the counceling especially since I have to have the surgery right before it , I was so depressed after my last surgery and oh didn't like it either he found it hard to see me go through it too so we will need the councelling :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: My DH and I are at odds about what to do with leftover embryos....so, we will discuss it again after the holidays.


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Brooke.. so if I do that.. Sunday would be O day and today I would be 1dpo.. So I would have to do the progesterone at 6dpo or 8dpo.. Lab is closed on sunday 7dpo.


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, go with 8DPO for the test.


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/442FDDC0-orig.jpg[/IMG]

Its getting somewhat darker...I think


----------



## Icca19

Laura :hugs: I'm so sorry you have to deal with your OHs B/S! :hugs: what a jerk! 

Brooke....I'm on my phone so you know how that goes lol

Heather :hugs: good luck with your test. What number a you shooting for?


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, definitely darker!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

Ok:) 8dpo is is

Jessica I think its getting darker too :happydance: 

And I am not sure what number lol Last cycles was 21 at 7dpo, so I hope for around the same number :shrug: but who knows, this cycle O was really strong for me and seemed like it lasted forever lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Somebody needs to get knocked up soon; our stats suck!:cry::haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

:cry: I know some one does asap!! Who is gonna get a christmas bfp!! Someone better :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Heather 21 is good! 
I wonder if when you release 2 eggs your #s are higher lol 

:happydance: it is getting darker isn't it! :happydance:
I still think its not going to be until this weekend, 4 or 5 more days
I was hoping it would be a short cycle but I guess not 

Yeah someone needs to get knocked up this month, that would be awesome!


----------



## amommy

Yep you girls need to get a ++ test. 
Well I made it to 10 dpo with no spotting, but my temp did bottom out.. Someone said they think my LP is the issue, not my age, since I have had a luteal phase defect many times in the past. Last 3 kids required help to get pg. 

Good luck ladies, I am not sure I belong here anymore, with the hurt feelings I probably caused the other day, but I do think of all of you often, and wish you the best.


----------



## Icca19

?????


----------



## dachsundmom

:shrug:

I didn't realize anyone got their feelings hurt?


----------



## prettynpink29

Feelings hurt? 

My feelings weren't hurt :shrug:


----------



## prettynpink29

Well... 

I feel like I'm getting a bladder infection :cry: been peeing all day and feels sore!


----------



## Icca19

Heather I was thinking maybe I was coming down with one too
Iv had sharp pains across my pelvis and its not feeling too good down there :-( 
Today is better but yesterday was realy bad

Hope not :-(


----------



## amommy

Thanks for not being upset with me!

Just thought you guys may enjoy some clean Christmas humor!
 



Attached Files:







lights.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wanabeamama

Still nothing :shrug: just a little brown again Stupid body :(

T3 I need to know you :sex:????
Brooke I can't wait to see another test from you to see that "dye run" again :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/51B2C68C-orig.jpg

10DPO...calling this cycle over, LOL.


----------



## wanabeamama

i still see somthinng brooke :hugs: harri didnt even get a hint of a line on hers until 11 dpo :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Do you have another brand?
 



Attached Files:







7f3703ea.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you.:hugs::hugs:

I just need to start thinking AF, so I don't go nuts.:haha:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: Laura I hope she don't show

Brooke are you going to bust out a FRER soon?

I had a huge temp drop this AM :happydance: 
If I O by Sunday AF will be due on Christmas day, maye I cab have a Christmas BFP....doubnt it but HEY a girl can dream right lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks icca I'm either 14dpo or 16dpo now I don't have any cramps today but still brown cm if I go search for it I had a tiny blob of blood in my poo this morning which I usually get cd1 so she should be here very soon


----------



## honeysuede

Hiya,:flower:

I am at work (sadly) so just popping in for a quick update, we didnt get any BD in & OH went to bed ill at 7pm. I am so down & upset, I am starting to worry about the effect 19 months of TTC is having on my mental health:cry:

Hope all is ok with everyone, I will catch up on what is what when I get home
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Oh T3 I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Will you still have time or is it too late now? :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Probably doesn't show in pic...FR evap.:haha::wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke I can just about see the pic I wish it was a better pic I have never had an evap on a frer :/ it's just a bit odd that you have had lines on all your tests wow you must have super evap pee :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is this pic better? I took it about 2 hours after the test, so we can't count it for anything...but, the evap looks the same.


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke I don't want to get your hopes ip but that looks pink on my phone when did the line come up? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, enough about me...I am so sorry that everyone is having such a rough time of it for December...I wish we all lived closer and could share a bottle of wine...or juice if you're not a drinker.:haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Brooke I don't want to get your hopes ip but that looks pink on my phone when did the line come up? :hugs:

That line was there the whole time, but it doesn't look like a line to me...when the dye ran across it, the antibody strip went bright white, like nothing I have ever seen before.

It dried, like you see in the pic. The only real difference, was that I took that one in natural light.

I have more tests out in my car, but I will wait for the morning bc I don't want to get upset at work.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:wine: :wine: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, we need wine! Lots of wine!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## amommy

It is peculiar for sure.. When I tweaked the original I saw a line, and next to it a thick white line, was very strange.. But its definitely pink in the dried version, still with that same white thick line.. FRER's are getting so odd lately!


----------



## wanabeamama

Mine are always just blank I've never seen any kind of line at all on a frer :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can still she the thick white line...:wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: Brooke I think you should dip a couple of different brands tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Oh Brooke that looks good! I hope you get a BFP soon 
Its so hard to say with those damn FRERs ! 
Can't wait to see tomorrows test! 

Laura how are you doing?


----------



## Desperado167

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:For all of you lovely ladies that need them :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think the FRs are slipping in quality...look at the tests you had!:growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> Oh Brooke that looks good! I hope you get a BFP soon
> Its so hard to say with those damn FRERs !
> Can't wait to see tomorrows test!
> 
> Laura how are you doing?

Still waiting :coffee: af should be here tomorrow at the very latest so not much more waiting to do


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Mmmmmmm I've just made a lovley risotto it's yummy ;)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Mmmmmmm I've just made a lovley risotto it's yummy ;)

What kind? Is OH being nicer or is he eating out of a dog bowl tonight?:haha:


----------



## amommy

Well girls I made it to 11 dpo this cycle, that is quite the milestone for me!! yay!!


----------



## wanabeamama

It's mushroom smoked cheese and garlic with a sprinkle of crispy bacon on the top very naughty but yummy 
He's trying to act like nothing happened I'm just ignoring him he said yesterday that he has to start work at 9am on Friday his appointment is at 10 like he told me to book it for that time grrrr I rang the hospital today to see if they had an earlier appointment but they didnt so now I have no idea


----------



## wanabeamama

amommy said:


> Well girls I made it to 11 dpo this cycle, that is quite the milestone for me!! yay!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi...fab news! :happydance::happydance::hugs:


Laura, this doesn't make sense...are you sure he isn't trying to get out of it?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I was next to him when his collegue rang to remind him about a concert that morning that he thought was the following week he did ask if I could take the sample at 9.30 but it has to be 10am so the next availae time will be next Thursday I have my pre op at the hospital at 8.30 so I will have to come back home give him a hand and go of to work I just hope that is it and I won't have to change it I have explained to him that the result has to be in before Christmas ready for the FS on the 6th of jan or the will have to delay surgery and ivf for a further 6months as they take it as your not that desperate


----------



## wanabeamama

On the up side I don't have to go e him a hand job tonight I don't even want to look at him right now he really upset me last night :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> On the up side I don't have to go e him a hand job tonight I don't even want to look at him right now he really upset me last night :(

:nope::nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Laura, I wish I could tell you it gets easier...:wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

I know it going to get much worse when it comes to ivf I just hope that he appreciates how lucky we are that we don't have to pay for ivf we just have to cooerate and show how much we want it they can take it away from us so easy there's no changing appointments that can't happen they will just cancel the wile thing 
Omg I have just realised that in 4-5 weeks time we could have started the ivf process I'm so scared :/


----------



## dachsundmom

Just make sure you are on the same page about everything, from the beginning. They will go as far as to ask you, should you split up or if God forbid, one of you passes, who gets the extra embies.

It's awful, but good to talk about these things.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow Brooke I'm so glad I have you :hugs: 
How long before do you start the counceling?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Wow Brooke I'm so glad I have you :hugs:
> How long before do you start the counceling?

If it works the same as it does here, the doc will not schedule your ET...embryo transfer, until you have spoken to the office psychologist and he/she is sure that you guys are in agreement with everything. You will most likely need to sign a contract stating you understand everything.

Actually, you might not be able to go to ER/EC (egg retrieval/egg collection) without the counseling.

Just be upfront and voice any concerns either of you have; these guys have heard it all and are only there to help you.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok so I will find out next Thursday when my op will be they said they will try to book me in for the first week of jan and he wants to start almost right away so I am assuming he will put me on bc after the op so I don't have any periods to avoid any endo coming back Before they do the Ivf??


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Ok so I will find out next Thursday when my op will be they said they will try to book me in for the first week of jan and he wants to start almost right away so I am assuming he will put me on bc after the op so I don't have any periods to avoid any endo coming back Before they do the Ivf??

That will depend on the protocal they pick for you. Going on BC is known as down regulating; you are giving your body a chance to "reset" itself.

The other option is a short cycle or sometimes it's called a flare cycle. It takes about as long as a regular cycle...OV supression, stimming, trigger, and then ER.

IDK if NHS does the transfer on a 3 day blastocyst or 5 day blastocyst; your doc will go over all of that. Your blasto is the fertilized egg that has developed to a certain stage.


----------



## wanabeamama

They do 3day unless you are an older woman or have a very low chance on conceiving and I think they have just recently changed from inserting 2-3 embryos to just one but I also think that depends on your circumstances :shrug: but I guess all this I will be told on the 6th jan 

Thank you so much for your help Brooke :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you know is NHS does PGD? Genetic testing on the embies before the transfer?


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes it is fully funded by the nhs but they would only do it if there is a risk but you can request it


----------



## dachsundmom

It's all so tough.


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs: girls!!! 

hearing you guys talk about IVF and FS gives me butterflies in my tummy!! So many decisions to make :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/F6C4C4CB-orig.jpg

Just another pink blob, LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke what are you taking your pics with?


----------



## dachsundmom

My phone, LOL. I cannot locate my camera cord.


----------



## wanabeamama

Hmmmmm there is somthing fishy going on Brooke I need you to try some other brand why can't the make a really big test with masive lines on it lol

Heather has your OB ever suggested ivf to you I was told is most likely my only hope with having such bad endo as I have needed 2laps in less that a year (it wS back within 4months)


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, don't put any blame on yourself and keep in mind, you have not seen the SA yet...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, and these tests just suck...unfortunately, I ordered 100 of them, LOL.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: I wish I could just fast farward a couple of months 
I've just been reading about the process and wow there is alot of injections :( but I wil do what ever it takes to be a mummy :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, from what I have read from the women in the 35+ forum, the injections aren't all that bad; the needle is very thin.

The only one that seems like it might sting, is the progesterone, if it's in oil form; not every clinic uses it.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, find that camera cord!!!! :haha:


Laura, yes.. Both OB and Endo FS have spoke with me about IVF. Because of the endo growth between my 2 LAPS and the fact that it went from stage 2 to stage 4. But we didn't know that ovulation and cysts might also play a roll in not being able to get pregnant.. 

My OB actually spoke with me about the options I would have later in life when I was just 18 years old.. Obviously we wanted to try naturally first.. But then finances and the fact that OH can be an ass have played a roll in my decision to wait at the moment. If OH was never in the picture, I would have used a donor through IUI when I was just 18 years old. My family gave me that option at the time, but I wanted to wait till OH was ready.


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok so do you do it yourself and does it have to be the same time every day?


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, what about going ahead a doing an egg freeze?

Laura, yes and yes.

I think there is one injection, maybe the progesterone, that OH will have to do for you bc it's done in your ass, lol. Then again, it will depend on the protocol your clinic uses. One woman said her nurse actually drew a dot on her behind, so her DH knew where to stick the needle, LOL.


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Brooke, find that camera cord!!!! :haha:
> 
> 
> Laura, yes.. Both OB and Endo FS have spoke with me about IVF. Because of the endo growth between my 2 LAPS and the fact that it went from stage 2 to stage 4. But we didn't know that ovulation and cysts might also play a roll in not being able to get pregnant..
> 
> My OB actually spoke with me about the options I would have later in life when I was just 18 years old.. Obviously we wanted to try naturally first.. But then finances and the fact that OH can be an ass have played a roll in my decision to wait at the moment.

:hugs: :hugs: this whole thing is just so hard but at least we have each other :hugs: I guess it will oy happen when your body is ready I just hope it's soon :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol Brooke I think oh will pass out if he had to inject me he's so squeamish lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Lol Brooke I think oh will pass out if he had to inject me he's so squeamish lol

I know; I'd probably have to stand on the corner and pay someone before DH would do it.:haha:

I'd be a fertility drug prostitute.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13:


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: 

Brooke, yes, I have still majorly considered egg retrieval and freezing. It is just hard for me to justify spending the money, when I am still not sure about OH and I.. A fertilized egg has a way better chance of surving when thawing then a non fertilized egg, rite? 

Laura, thank god we have each other!!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, from what I know, only about 80% of frosties survive thawing and it isn't typical to get embies that are good enough to freeze; they have to be damned near perfect and I think they have to survive to a 5day development.

I have never looked into egg freezing, but I think some guarantee is better than none.

And just bc you freeze now, it doesn't mean OH gets to fertilize them.:haha::winkwink:


----------



## prettynpink29

Really Brooke?? I thought they had to be fertilized. My endo fs said to fertilize them :shrug:

Well that sure does open up a whole new thought process for me!:) 

Google here I come!! 

If I don't have to fertilize them, I would do it in a heart beat and can totally justify spending my "baby" account money!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Like I said, IDK a lot about egg freezing, but an article I just read a few days ago, said docs are promoting egg freezing more and more bc women have kids later in life now; it spoke nothing about fertilization, and most women in their early 20s, have no idea who they will be having kids with later in life.


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok the bitch is here wearing her red cape Just had some bright red blood af is due tomorrow so looks like she's on time and this cycle will be a washout with oh having his SA the day before ov and then the next cycle will be my op :( looks like that might be it for me for a while :shrug:


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura :hugs: :hugs: stupid witch!! 

Brooke, yes, I guess I never thought about it because FS just said they would be fertilized :shrug: now I am doing more research for myself :)


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura, can OH give his sample in the morning and then bd with u later that night?


----------



## Icca19

Hi ladies

:hugs: laura I can't believe she came :cry: I was hoping shed stay away from you :hugs: 

Brooke any new news in the POAS department?


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: Jessica!!


----------



## Icca19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/3E7C3C66-orig.jpg[/IMG]

Todays OPK


----------



## dachsundmom

Getting closer!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/b7912e10-1.jpg

I know the pic is dark; I have it like this hoping you girls can see the indent/evap I keep getting on these stupid FR, LOL.


----------



## Icca19

Hi christi :xmas3: 

How you feeling?


----------



## Icca19

OMG Brooke!! Did you just take that or is the one from earlier?!


----------



## prettynpink29

Jessica only a few more days! 

Brooke, I can SO see that line! I wish you had your camera so you could take it apart and take more pics! So sorry they are evaps :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I just took this one, I have a better pic and will post it now...there is no color at all.:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/7DD83D10-orig.jpg

All I can see is the stupid white antibody strip...


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: I can't wait to get this 2ww started!!!


----------



## Icca19

Ok so are they same. Tests? I'm confused now lol
I can totally see a line in that oone pic!


----------



## dachsundmom

It is the same test, lol...one taken in my bathroom light and the other in the bedroom light...the pics aren't tweaked or anything.


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> :happydance: I can't wait to get this 2ww started!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## amommy

Hello Jessica, thanks for the waves! 

This week is stressful, final week for the semester and gearing up for 3 finals next week.. I'm pretty freaked out! 
But excited to not have spotted yet! 
Brooke those tests are really evil, I would definitely call or email the company!


----------



## Icca19

OMG Brooke I think that's the start of your BFP!! 

My lines on the FRER were def evaps, they didn't show really much of anything until like an hour later

Those showed up right away!! :happydance: 
I can't wait to see the AM test!


----------



## Icca19

Good luck! 
When will you be all done, for good?


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/2FD8E47B-orig.jpg

I cannot make any color come out in this test...it's just this white line.


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
I can't wait to see your am test, I hope you get a no questions about it BFP! 
Let's get them stats up there!


----------



## amommy

I agree jessica and what better person than brooke to get a bfp!! I have seven classes to take to complete my bachelors degree..so two semesters. Hoping to finish by july!

Thanks for asking


----------



## wanabeamama

Cd1 sucks ass but I'm ok as long as my clients stop asking me if I have thought about having kids, wtf mind your business :( and then say oh your only 29 you have loads of time..... That pisses me off that people judge how long you have when they don't know your circumstances I feel I don't have loads of time otherwise my on wouldn't be pushing for ivf so soon sorry for the morning rant 

How are we all doing today I hope t3 has bd or didn't o yet :hugs:
Brooke I really hope you get your bfp today :hugs:
Icca let's see this pos opk 
Christi hope that spotting stays away


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/FDE94438-orig-1.jpg

I think I can call this cycle done; by 11DPO, I should see a line. On to January, LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, it's awful that people are asking you that and I hate it when people say things like that...on the other hand, I have found that it really is worse, when people stop asking. When no one comments, they assume you have given up, or are too old...like my situation.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

brook i see a definate line on that test can you dip a frer please??? there has been lines on all of your tests and that is way more visable i dont even need to tilt my screen :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg brooke
 



Attached Files:







2dc0d266.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Grumblebea

Morning ladies. Brooke I can't see you tests :( Jessica let the bd begin. Laura sorry about the witch showing her ugly face... Hugs. My hair dresser has been ttc for quite some time, I don't ask, I just let her talk or not talk about it. We used to talk more about it when I was ttc too and I told her about this site and how helpful it is. 
Well went for my pre-op yesterday and my surgery is less than two weeks away, starting to get nervous. I should have my Internet back tonight thank God, I've been W/O tv or the net for over a week now and I'm going nuts. Thank goodness for my iPhone. I've also been reading a really good book so that's been helping some :/ another good thing about no tv or net is my house is spotless! Lol


----------



## wanabeamama

please let this be your bfp :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Oh I can see it on my phone with Lauras tweak :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Grumblebea said:


> Morning ladies. Brooke I can't see you tests :( Jessica let the bd begin. Laura sorry about the witch showing her ugly face... Hugs. My hair dresser has been ttc for quite some time, I don't ask, I just let her talk or not talk about it. We used to talk more about it when I was ttc too and I told her about this site and how helpful it is.
> Well went for my pre-op yesterday and my surgery is less than two weeks away, starting to get nervous. I should have my Internet back tonight thank God, I've been W/O tv or the net for over a week now and I'm going nuts. Thank goodness for my iPhone. I've also been reading a really good book so that's been helping some :/ another good thing about no tv or net is my house is spotless! Lol

wooo christmas boobies what does santa have in his sack?:xmas6::xmas16::xmas10::holly::holly::holly::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/E0B7F7AD-orig.jpg

Don't get excited, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

brooke were did you go? i hope you come back with a frer :happydance:


----------



## Grumblebea

They will be a 38 D or DD. 500 cc's. Brooke I can't see it on my damn phone. Laura can u tweak it for me please???


----------



## wanabeamama

I see somthing but it's not vet clear did you use the same pee and how long ago did you dip?
 



Attached Files:







179ce7c7.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dachsundmom

Nic, there's nothing to see, lol.

I say go with the larger ones!


----------



## dachsundmom

That test was not the same pee and it's been half an hour or so...that pic was within the 10 minutes.


----------



## wanabeamama

so was that pee after the ic?


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, about 30 minutes later. I am not sure when I OV, but I am expecting AF no later than Sunday.


----------



## Grumblebea

Oh Brooke FX for you!!! They are the same, she's not sure if they will turn out to be D's or DD's but it's 500 cc's saline.


----------



## wanabeamama

surly your pee was diluted or weak? are you going to hold your pee and do another frer later?? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I will hold and do one more later and then that is it for the cycle, LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: i really hope this is it :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you girls! But, I am not holding my breath and I just ordered more OPKs for next cycle.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

i have tonnes of opk's but i wont be needing them now im not doing any opk'ing or temping this time theres no point im just going to chill out :0) my next af is due new years eve.


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, one way or another, I hope that AF is late for you, so you can enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Icca19

Good morning girls

Brooke I can see much of anything on my phone :-(


----------



## Icca19

Ok so I did a bad thing this AM, I OPKed. I know I'm not susposed to in the AM because its not accurate but I have to work tonight so I won't be able to OPK at my normal time (630 pm) 
I was trying to just OPK at night because of last cycle me only getting + at night 
Here is this AMs OPK
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/0C9BE962-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Icca19

Its DEF darker but I don't have another AM one to compair it to.
I think ill have to POAS later today somehow, maybe even do a digi!


----------



## wanabeamama

It's days like today I wish I wasn't the boss, I just broke down in tears at work I was doing someone's highlights and everyone started talking about babies and being pregnant I tried to change the subject and asked the woman who's hair I was doing if she had done and Christmas shopping and she said not yet when I was pregnant both times I did my Christmas shopping online then someone else piped up aww my child minder just found out she's pregnant and she only has a week to go but she didn't want another..... Why why why I just want to lock myself in a room away from everyone it's just too much to deal with today :cry: :cry: :cry:


I'm so sorry I'm always moaning and crying


----------



## Icca19

Oh Laura I'm so sorry :hugs: sometimes people don't get the hint
:cry: its hard I know, I watch pergo girls walk around the mall all day, most a super young too, even more heartbreaking :cry: 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

My staff keep asking what's wrong I just can't control my crying :cry: I need to sort myself out this is not good :(


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/C15513F7-orig-1.jpg

Nothing to see...calling the cycle over.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: what's that weired line on the left side?


----------



## dachsundmom

I have no idea, lol

Jessica...way darker on the test. I still say Sunday, LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

The hospital just rang to tell me my appointment for my operation is Friday the 13th omg the most unlucky date to have an operation no doubt I will be in bed 666


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> The hospital just rang to tell me my appointment for my operation is Friday the 13th omg the most unlucky date to have an operation no doubt I will be in bed 666

You will do perfectly!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Brooke I see that weird line too, do you think it still might be too early? 

I'm hoping I O Saturday or Sunday too, this way AF will be due on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day! 
If I don't see a surge soon I'm not going to O by the weekend :cry: which means ill have another long cycle


----------



## Icca19

Laura I'm sure it will all turn out wonderful! :hugs: that's just some # on a calendar, no need to worry and stree more, ya know! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, even if I were off by a day or two on my OV day, I would think something would show by now.

Is this a soy cycle for you?


----------



## wanabeamama

Thankyou 
I wonder were T3 is today I hope she is ok
Icca time to start :sex:
Brooke :hugs: :hugs: it's too soon to count yourself out just yet :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...I will try and find some PMA.:hugs::hugs::haha::haha:

I am very concerned about T3...does anyone know if she got her furnace fixed over the weekend?:nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

:shrug: I don't know but I hope she is ok :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> :shrug: I don't know but I hope she is ok :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

wow the weather is awfull here today we have 70mph wind and heavy rain and its soooo cold :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> wow the weather is awfull here today we have 70mph wind and heavy rain and its soooo cold :(

:rain:

I am having the worst hair day ever bc of the stupid weather; I am going to break down and get the keratin treatment done.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Stupid weather 
Omg I just watched themes lady gaga video for marry the night what a fruit cake she it :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Stupid weather
> Omg I just watched themes lady gaga video for marry the night what a fruit cake she it :wacko:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## amommy

No af yet, no line but temp went up a little. 12dpo go my body!! Brooke you are making lines on ic's what the heck?
Def darker jessica

Negative right??
https://i44.tinypic.com/25r109f.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, I'm not seeing anything yet...are you sure of your OV day?:hugs:


----------



## amommy

I'm only sure of the single bd date lol


----------



## dachsundmom

amommy said:


> I'm only sure of the single bd date lol

:haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone!!! Sorry I haven't been around to post but I have had yet 2 more shit days & my internet was down for no reason at all last night:growlmad:

It is so lovely you guys care about me you are all the best:hugs:
Brooke, when are you testing again?? I think you are still in with a good chance hun!!Same to you Christi:hugs:

Laura, sorry you have been upset today, I know TOTALLY what you mean, I did a similar thing at work yesterday.

Update on me (sorry but yet more moaning haha!!) We didn't BD apart from the one time Sunday when he didn't finish so I missed ov:cry::cry: also, my ov pains were worse this month than ever before which was a horrible reminder. Then yesterday I got into work & had to move to a shitty desk upstairs that is old & small & I felt like I was being phased out (I know, silly) then I was introduced to 2 PG ladies & I just broke down. Today I wake up & can't move my neck, been to drs & I have damaged a muscle & need painkillers every 4 hours for a wrek & if it doesn't improve I need an x-ray, had to go back to work after though as I can't take anymore time off:cry:

In good news my heating was fixed sunday & I am getting a big pay rise in Jan although my contract with work may end on 31st jan:cry:

Grrrrr I am so cranky!!! sorry for going on. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wow, T3...I am so sorry.:nope:


----------



## honeysuede

But at least I have you guys to help me through my patch of shit luck:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

honeysuede said:


> But at least I have you guys to help me through my patch of shit luck:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh, we have a lot of shit days on this thread!:haha:


----------



## honeysuede

I think I am gonna really try to focus on other things for the next few weeks than TTC ( seeing as I can't change the fact we missed a month:growlmad::cry:)

I have my sister staying with us for a few weeks now which is nice as we are like best mates but makes it a bit crowded.

I also seem to have put on about a stone in the last few weeks so a diet is in order
xxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

A stone...14lbs? Sorry, daft American here, LOL


----------



## honeysuede

Yep 14lbs, that is what it feels like, just so bloated & flabby:wacko:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

You're supposed to eat for the holidays...:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwww T3 :hugs: sorry you've had such a shitty time has your temp gone up? Have you done any more opk's? Just in case :hugs:

I just ordered a jiz bag for oh lol (a sperm friendly collection condom) :haha: it was £20 for 1 it better work


----------



## dachsundmom

Jizz bag...:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## dachsundmom

This is how my Answer test dried...can you guys see the white line?:growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

I see the White line but I can see a coloured line next to it :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't see anything but the white line, laughing at me.


----------



## wanabeamama

:nope: :hugs: :gun: no laughing at my Brooke :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> :nope: :hugs: :grrr: no laughing at my Brooke :nope:

:haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

I can see a faint line, not sure of colour though.

Hahaha Jiz bag!:haha::haha:

Temp went up a little today, cm turned lotion like too, gonna do OPK now but it was neg yesterday.
xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Stupid stick :(
Brooke flow hasn't started yet but I have had really bad pains all day ( I get them up my bum first ) ugh ah well I prefer tomorrow to be cd1 it gives me an extra day after the SA before ov


----------



## wanabeamama

As long as it's not sticky cm you might be good to go :hugs: and your temp only whent up a little :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 can you do an ic opk too :hugs:0


----------



## dachsundmom

My doc says any CM is better than none, so I would go for it.:thumbup:

Laura, I hate the you are in limbo land.:cry::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah it's rubbish but ah well lol
This really will be my ladt chance before ivf eeek well I worked out that I should ov next Friday or Saturday and then the next time will be 2-3 days before my op so I don't think there will be a point in trying that cycle


----------



## honeysuede

Well it is neg as expected, although I still have a bit of EWCM when I check. Think I ov'd yesterday morning xx
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, will you try and DTD friday or Saturday, even though OH as the SA on Thursday?:hugs::hugs:

T3...can you get OH to DTD once, even if it just mentally makes you feel better or is your neck too sore?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I think you shou go :sex: it's only a small temp rise and you still have EWCM I think you still have a chance :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, will you try and DTD friday or Saturday, even though OH as the SA on Thursday?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> T3...can you get OH to DTD once, even if it just mentally makes you feel better or is your neck too sore?:hugs:

My neck is killing me but I won't let that stop me, it's the body that does the work after all:haha: I will try him tonight but I bet I get another no. Really mad at him, I never let being ill stop me:growlmad:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

wanabeamama said:


> wow the weather is awfull here today we have 70mph wind and heavy rain and its soooo cold :(




dachsundmom said:


> Laura, will you try and DTD friday or Saturday, even though OH as the SA on Thursday?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> T3...can you get OH to DTD once, even if it just mentally makes you feel better or is your neck too sore?:hugs:

Yes if we bd with the jizz bag Thursday morning we can do Friday nigh and Saturday night and possibly Sunday am


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Laura, will you try and DTD friday or Saturday, even though OH as the SA on Thursday?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> T3...can you get OH to DTD once, even if it just mentally makes you feel better or is your neck too sore?:hugs:
> 
> My neck is killing me but I won't let that stop me, it's the body that does the work after all:haha: I will try him tonight but I bet I get another no. Really mad at him, I never let being ill stop me:growlmad:
> xxxClick to expand...

Is he home now? I will send you my leathers lol 
:hugs: I. Really really hope you can get some tonight :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, Triple L...send her the leather!:haha::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Laura, will you try and DTD friday or Saturday, even though OH as the SA on Thursday?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> T3...can you get OH to DTD once, even if it just mentally makes you feel better or is your neck too sore?:hugs:
> 
> My neck is killing me but I won't let that stop me, it's the body that does the work after all:haha: I will try him tonight but I bet I get another no. Really mad at him, I never let being ill stop me:growlmad:
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Is he home now? I will send you my leathers lol
> :hugs: I. Really really hope you can get some tonight :hugs:Click to expand...

Hahaha!!!:haha::haha: Yeah he got in a little while ago in a bad mood & feeling rough. He has a 1.5 hour journey home from London so usually gets in like that. I will try to get him after he has eaten & relaxed but not holding out hope :cry: anyway, the OPK is neg so no chance of catching eggie.

Watching idiot abroad 2 to cheer me up
xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Just went to throw test & it is darker:shrug: still negative though right?
xxxx
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dachsundmom

T3...this could be the surge winding down...I say you are still in it.


----------



## wanabeamama

Hmmmm its negative but looks like it's only just gone negative maby today what if you run him a bath and our a glass of vino that might relax him a little


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Hmmmm its negative but looks like it's only just gone negative maby today what if you run him a bath and our a glass of vino that might relax him a little

He has a beer & a sandwhich & he is watching some funny tv show, hoping that unwinds him:thumbup:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, isn't it fried food covered in gravy night? LOL


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, isn't it fried food covered in gravy night? LOL

:laugh2::laugh2::rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha yep I'm eating it right now mmm lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:sick:


----------



## wanabeamama

:xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13:


T3 that should do the trick :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Just back from my daughters display ,she wasn't feeling too well before we went but insisted on going .during their first song she started coughing and I ran with the nearest bin and she promptly threw up in it:cry: well that's one Xmas display I won't forget ,:nope:Bless her ,she's fast asleep now


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Haha yep I'm eating it right now mmm lol

oooh, what ya having? chips?? xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Just back from my daughters display ,she wasn't feeling too well before we went but insisted on going .during their first song she started coughing and I ran with the nearest bin and she promptly threw up in it:cry: well that's one Xmas display I won't forget ,:nope:Bless her ,she's fast asleep now

Bless her heart. I have been worried about you today.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just back from my daughters display ,she wasn't feeling too well before we went but insisted on going .during their first song she started coughing and I ran with the nearest bin and she promptly threw up in it:cry: well that's one Xmas display I won't forget ,:nope:Bless her ,she's fast asleep now
> 
> Bless her heart. I have been worried about you today.:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Awk huni why?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> Just back from my daughters display ,she wasn't feeling too well before we went but insisted on going .during their first song she started coughing and I ran with the nearest bin and she promptly threw up in it:cry: well that's one Xmas display I won't forget ,:nope:Bless her ,she's fast asleep now

Oh sorry to hear that hun, hope she feels better after having a sleep:hugs: xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just back from my daughters display ,she wasn't feeling too well before we went but insisted on going .during their first song she started coughing and I ran with the nearest bin and she promptly threw up in it:cry: well that's one Xmas display I won't forget ,:nope:Bless her ,she's fast asleep now
> 
> Bless her heart. I have been worried about you today.:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Awk huni why?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

IDK...I just missed you.:cry::blush::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Sausage chips n gravy mmmm mmmm mmmmm lol

T2 I hope your DD Is ok bless her are you allowed to reccord the Display? or take pictures?


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Sausage chips n gravy mmmm mmmm mmmmm lol
> 
> T2 I hope your DD Is ok bless her are you allowed to reccord the Display? or take pictures?

Didn't get to ,she was sick after the first few minutes :nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

Were is Heather and Harri I miss them :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Aw b ,bless ,just been really busy this week ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Sausage chips n gravy mmmm mmmm mmmmm lol
> 
> T2 I hope your DD Is ok bless her are you allowed to reccord the Display? or take pictures?
> 
> Didn't get to ,she was sick after the first few minutes :nope:Click to expand...

Oh no will she be doing it again or was it just a one off?


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Sausage chips n gravy mmmm mmmm mmmmm lol
> 
> T2 I hope your DD Is ok bless her are you allowed to reccord the Display? or take pictures?
> 
> Didn't get to ,she was sick after the first few minutes :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no will she be doing it again or was it just a one off?Click to expand...

Not till next year ,:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I take it you gave up on the endo diet?:haha:


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> Were is Heather and Harri I miss them :cry:

I'm here!! I stalk you guys every day :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Were is Heather and Harri I miss them :cry:
> 
> I'm here!! I stalk you guys every day :hugs: :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

:growlmad: No stalk...talk!:hugs:


----------



## harri

:rofl: oh yeah! I forgot! 

Xx


----------



## honeysuede

I am off now ladies catch up tomorrow night night xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

You're an orange! It's change of fruit day!:happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

:wave::xmas3: Harri by the way x


----------



## prettynpink29

I am here too! :xmas3:

just been working more lately since my endo pain has almost completely gone away! I seriously think clomid made my pain worse :growlmad:

How are you today Laura? Can I ask you what your pain in your butt feels like? I know you always mention pain there, is that from the endo hun? 

Brooke, I am so mad at all those stupid tests!!!:growlmad: :hugs: 

Jessica, I think your O day will be Sat or Sun too :thumbup:

Amommy, good luck with school!!!:thumbup:

T3 I hope OH cooperates later! :hugs:

Or our shit list is gonna keep growing! :rofl: 

Harri!! How are you feeling?


----------



## harri

Yay - I love change of fruit day! 

Brooke - I see lines on some of your tests, if they're evaps they need to be added to the list of shit tests!!!! :( 

Hey jessica :wave:

I'm feeling good thanks Heather, how are you? xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Go get some, T3!!!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

WTH am I supposed to do with the 85 shit tests I have left? LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

Harri, I can't believe your 15 weeks :):) 

I am doing good also! Just hoping Christmas doesn't come to fast, not looking forward to the holidays this year.


----------



## harri

just keep peeing on them! haha!


----------



## harri

prettynpink29 said:


> Harri, I can't believe your 15 weeks :):)
> 
> I am doing good also! Just hoping Christmas doesn't come to fast, not looking forward to the holidays this year.

oh no :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Can I piss on them all at once and ship them back to the seller wet?:haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> WTH am I supposed to do with the 85 shit tests I have left? LOL

:xmas13::xmas13:

O my, you have so many options Brooke!! Think of something creative :thumbup::haha:


----------



## harri

hahaha pee on them all and write a message with them :) like F**K YOU!! x


----------



## prettynpink29

:xmas13:

I think you should hang them all over a :xmas9: and put them out front saying "FREE" and Merry Christmas of course! :) 

:xmas13:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya Harri :hugs: hiya Heather :hugs: missed you guys
T3 go get jiggy :sex:

Heather the pain in my butt is quite hardto describe it's like I have a football in my ass and I also get sharp shooting pains and aches in my but cheeks it's also like having diahreah but with blood so I get diahreah cramps but blood comes out :( sorry it disgusting:(
My lady garden isn't bleading yet though :(


----------



## prettynpink29

aww Laura :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

that definitely sounds like its being caused from the endo hun. I hope you get some relief from that after your surgery. They are going to go on the inside and out side of your bowels, rite?


----------



## dachsundmom

Actually, I was thinking about glittering up some softcups and giving them out as ornaments! LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/73854DE9-orig-1.jpg

84 more to go, LOL!!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke :rofl: :haha: 

did you buy those off of ebay?


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> aww Laura :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> that definitely sounds like its being caused from the endo hun. I hope you get some relief from that after your surgery. They are going to go on the inside and out side of your bowels, rite?

It is endo I'm not sure what he will do with that but he mentioned my belly button to that is getting worse he said he will have to do another cut above my bb to get to that :( but I think he just wants to clear the way before the ivf :shrug: he says getting me pregnant will be the best treatment


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: How long will you be off of work?


Heather, yes...Ebay assholes.:growlmad::haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

wanabeamama said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> aww Laura :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> that definitely sounds like its being caused from the endo hun. I hope you get some relief from that after your surgery. They are going to go on the inside and out side of your bowels, rite?
> 
> It is endo I'm not sure what he will do with that but he mentioned my belly button to that is getting worse he said he will have to do another cut above my bb to get to that :( but I think he just wants to clear the way before the ivf :shrug: he says getting me pregnant will be the best treatmentClick to expand...

Yes, the best treatment for endo is pregnancy and then 1-2 years of breastfeeding. So how many incisions do you think you will have?

Going inside your bowels (threw your rectum) is standard for a LAP here in the US. I just assumed it would be the same for you there in the UK. :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm hoping to take about 10days off I only took 6 last time and I couldn't put any trousers on cos I was too swolen I couldn't walk it even hurt to drive and my scars got infected especially my bellybutton one I think that is why I have endo there now :(


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, I have the same ones from ebay!! I bet if I went and peed on one rite now, there would be line or nice smudge! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

I hate these tests...I ordered more OPKs today and they come with 20 OneStep tests...they suck too, but if they get here before AF, I might as well piss on them.:haha:


Laura, please take the full 10 days off of work; you come first.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> aww Laura :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> that definitely sounds like its being caused from the endo hun. I hope you get some relief from that after your surgery. They are going to go on the inside and out side of your bowels, rite?
> 
> It is endo I'm not sure what he will do with that but he mentioned my belly button to that is getting worse he said he will have to do another cut above my bb to get to that :( but I think he just wants to clear the way before the ivf :shrug: he says getting me pregnant will be the best treatmentClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, the best treatment for endo is pregnancy and then 1-2 years of breastfeeding. So how many incisions do you think you will have?
> 
> Going inside your bowels (threw your rectum) is standard for a LAP here in the US. I just assumed it would be the same for you there in the UK. :shrug:Click to expand...

He said he will try and do it with 4 small incisions but it's highly likely to be laperotomy this time :(

I'm not sure about the rectum I don't like to ask I just tell him to do what needs to be done I'd rather not know lol I trust him though he really wants to help me get pregnant he suggested ivf before I did


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura :hugs: 

you are going to need more then 10 days off of work if it turns into a laperotomy hun :hugs: I think you are suppose to be off 4-6 weeks for that kind of incision :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I can learn how to cut hair really fast and come help you out! :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Ladies 

Thought I would take a break from stalking you and actually chat 

Sorry to hear everyone is having such a rough time at the moment. 

Brooke - those tests are awful, ive seen lines on pretty much all of them. Stupid cheap internet jobs :-(

Laura - Take as much time off as you can to heal. I really really really hope this surgery coupled with your FS appt = good news and pregnancy for you!! 

Heather - How are you doing? How are things with your OH now?

Hey to Jessica and T's 2 and 3


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi T1! You're a prune. Not my favorite fruit, so I am glad to see it will be change of fruit day tomorrow! LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey original Tracey :hi: Your a prune already :happydance: 

How are you doing?

Heather I'm praying it doesn't come to that :( 
thanks Brooke I will teach you lol 

:hugs: you girls are the greatest :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Tracey!!! :hi: I am doing good. Things with OH are getting better and he has continued with his promise to me which really shows me he is trying. He is attending anger management group and seeing a therapist, for a man, that is a BIG deal! lol Anyways, I wasn't planning on trying this cycle, but had a little to much wine one night, so here I am in the 2ww again! lol 

Your gonna be 11 weeks 2maro!! :happydance: :happydance: How are you feeling?


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I can't guarantee any of your clients would ever come back, but I am willing to try! LOL


----------



## waiting2c

So glad things are picking up for you Heather. Excellent to the TWW 

Im doing good, - im also glad to not be a prune for much longer, always makes me think of bowel movements lol. Have midwife appt to hear heartbeat tomorrow (and aside from the voice in my head saying what if she cant find it am very excited), then 12 week scan next week.


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, I can't guarantee any of your clients would ever come back, but I am willing to try! LOL

:rofl: :rofl: 

Laura, well no way I can chop hair and make it look accepting. :blush: But I will come to take care of you!!! Make you food, clean your house, keep you company and even wipe your butt if you need me too! :haha: that's what friends are for, rite!! :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

YAY Tracey!! lets us know how your appt goes! :) and remember to post scan pics next week too!


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't really cook, but I will fetch your gravy covered deep fried food for you!:haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: 

Its Chippy's night!!! Rite?

(is that the correct term? LOL)


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes...I will be the chippy fetching bitch! LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: 

what other kind of food do they have there?


----------



## Icca19

Hi girls :xmas: 

Laura I. Hope you feel better :hugs: 
I get diarreha before and all through AF. Its bad enough dealing with the cramping and bleeding but the upset stomach its just terrible. I don't think these men realize just how much us women endour lol 

Brooke do you have any early results tests left or is it down to just the ICs??

Hey Harri and Tracey! Are you too prego gals shopping like crazy for your little ones this holiday season?? 

Heather how you feeling?? You just entered the 2ww. T3 and I will soon be joining you!!

Speaking of ......I didn't have a + OPK tonight when I got home but I have O pains in my right side! :happydance: I just might O early again this cycle! I'm SO excited!!! 
Ill post a pic ....


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Jessica! Im trying to behave myself and not purchase things till after my 12 week scan.... not sure if that will stick once I tell my folks this weekend though!

Congrats on the early ov!!! How exciting!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jess...:wacko: Xmas in the mall is the worst thing ever! I feel for you.:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Yeah its getting crazy in the mall here! 
Yesterday a customer bought a 1500 necklas for the girl that I work with!! It was nuts! He bought it because she was so nice to him.....I'm nice to customers too! :rofl: 

Brooke do you have an AM test to post??

I OPKed this AM, I thought it might be + but a digi confirmed it was not :-(


----------



## dachsundmom

I didn't POAS this morning; going to wait out AF now.

What? He bought the necklace for your coworker? LOL


----------



## Icca19

Yep! A chocolate diamond necklas! 
Idk if the company is going to let her keep it though, were not susposed to accept anything over $25 lol that's not even close!


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh wow! Was it one of the Levian pieces? I love that stuff, lol.:winkwink:


----------



## Icca19

Yes it was!! 
Oh their pieces are beautiful!!


----------



## wanabeamama

My bum hurts :(


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/57088471-orig.jpg

No one get excited...IDK if you can see this; the top test is my BFN bc I caved a little bit ago and the bottom test is my diet Coke from last night.

My damned soda gets a BFP and I cant? LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg Brooke :hugs: that is bad :( :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

What?!
You dipped your test in diet coke???
I totally see a line on the bottom one! Holly crap!


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I am sorry you are in pain.:hugs::hugs:

Icca, I want a Levian amethyst, lol.

And those tests are shit!:growlmad:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep and here is what's sad...that wasn't even full stregnth soda; the ice from last night had melted and totally diluted it.

I could cry, I am so pissed off about these tests.


----------



## Icca19

Have you looked on line at all the designs they carry? 
The amythists they choose for levian are top quality! The colors are so bright! 
I want a garnet, its my birthstone, is yours Feb?

If I don't get a christmas BFP maybe ill get a birthday BFP!


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, mine is Feb and there is a emerald-ish cut stone and is has sapphires around it; I have had my eye on this ring for awhile, LOL. I had originally looked at it to match my wedding ring, that is now in the toilet, lol. 

https://www.jared.com/product1|10451|10001|-1|372348007|19063|19063.20056.19701

A girl can dream, LOL.


----------



## Icca19

That is beautiful! We don't have that in our store, our selection isn't that big
Have you seen the Neil Lain bridal collection? Its my favorite !


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww I still wish every year that oh might get me an engagement ring far Christmas ah well a girl can dream :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> That is beautiful! We don't have that in our store, our selection isn't that big
> Have you seen the Neil Lain bridal collection? Its my favorite !

Yes...

https://design.jared-diamonds.com/engagement-rings/neil-lane-bridal-settings/ring/item_476-8923.asp

Like I said, a girl can dream, LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Awww I still wish every year that oh might get me an engagement ring far Christmas ah well a girl can dream :)

Do you think he might get you a ring, but just not get married?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

He's bought me some beautiful rings over the years but he would only buy an engagement ring if he wanted to get married


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you mind if I ask, why does he dislike marriage? Is it the "I don't need a piece of paper argument?"


----------



## Icca19

Oh that's pretty. I love round diamonds! 

Laura didn't OH buy you a BMW?!


----------



## dachsundmom

I'd rather have the car...you can't flush that down a toilet, LOL


----------



## Icca19

:rofl: just tell him your going to wear one of the other rings he got you on your ring finger. I'm still waiting for DH to go shopping for one too. He's not working at the moment but if he was I have a feeling he would take the next step......well I like to think that


----------



## Icca19

Brooke have you hinted towards a new ring since yours took the plunge? 
Print out a pic of the ring and post it on the fridge :rofl: my fridge says RING spelled out from the little letters I have on the fridge for DS


----------



## wanabeamama

He gos into the history of it and goes on about why marriage was designed and all that crap lol

Icca it was an Alfa Romeo spider convertible :) 
I always here of people getting engaged after knowing eachother for like 2-3 months I hate saying boyfriend to people it sound tempory or like we just met lol


----------



## dachsundmom

We'll see what Xmas brings, LOL. He threatened to buy me a 4-finger pimp ring, so I couldn't flush it.:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, what about a compromise and a committment ceremony in front of friends and family...no priest or piece of paper?


----------



## wanabeamama

I do wear one of them on my ring finger the one he bought me on my first holiday abroad we whent to Barbados on new years eve and while we were there he bought me a beautiful ring it is very sentimental :)


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> We'll see what Xmas brings, LOL. He threatened to buy me a 4-finger pimp ring, so I couldn't flush it.:haha:

:xmas13: :xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, what about a compromise and a committment ceremony in front of friends and family...no priest or piece of paper?

Well w talked about changing my name if we have children :)


----------



## Icca19

Laura google the history of marrige, print it out and give it to OH lol its nothing like the picture he has painted in his head
I hate saying boyfriend too, I know what you mean. 
I want someone to be able to just know by the ring on my finger that I'm in love and with the man of my dreams! No paper can do that!


----------



## dachsundmom

Since we've seen the car, could we see a pic of your Barbados ring? PLEASE! Lol


----------



## Icca19

WSS! (Brooke you read my mind!)


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all!!

Well I am at work & decided to have a quick check on my favourite ladies. I have only skim read the last few pages but I wanted to say my situation with regards to the marriage thing.

My OH proposed to me over 3.5 years ago, when we had been together just over 18 months. HOWEVER he will not plan a wedding saying it is too pricey, it is just a bit of paper, he hates big do&#8217;s etc etc. He is the least sociable person I know & hates gatherings so that bit I understand so I have said let&#8217;s arrange a small thing but as we are not that well off financially at the moment he sees no rush. It used to really bother me but now I feel secure & realise although I would like to get married it isn&#8217;t the be all & end all if you are happy. I used to feel really cheated that he proposed & let me believe we were going to be married soon but now I just accept it. I still wear my engagement ring, although a stone is missing from it at the moment which I hope to get fixed after xmas. 

We too have discussed me changing my name if we have a baby & also him wearing a ring too. I know we will get married one day but I can&#8217;t see it being in the next year or 2.

Just thought I would share!! Men are rubbish at these things they really are & my one is a particular nightmare! 

By the way, we didn&#8217;t DTD last night. 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3...I totally see where you are coming from on this, and TBH, marriage is more important to my DH than it is to me. I didn't change my last name and have no intention of doing so...:haha:

I really could have been happy just living in sin for the rest of our lives.:haha::haha:

I think it's the nature of the realtionship that matters, not the piece of paper.:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

I am wishing the next 1.5 hours of work away, tired & my neck hurts & I am full up after the work xmas lunch. Had a ncie veggie option. Got 4 more of these in the next week!!
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

So much for losing that stone, LOL


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> So much for losing that stone, LOL

:haha: I know!! I think a stone was an exageration but it might be close to that. The only thing that will help me is that I have a 35 min walk home & I think I might even skip dinner tonight as I am so full
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

35 minute walk? OMG....I would freeze, LOL


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> 35 minute walk? OMG....I would freeze, LOL

Yep, cold, dark & windy, not nice. But I got the bus yesterday so must do the walk as it is my only exercise. I walked in this morning & it was not fun
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Sorry I will see if I have a pic I'm not wearing it today hold on


----------



## honeysuede

:wave: Laura!! xx


----------



## wanabeamama

It's not a very good picture it's bright green emeralds and diamonds in White gold :)
 



Attached Files:







41d69ff2.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya t3 sorry you didn't bd :( how are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Hiya t3 sorry you didn't bd :( how are you feeling? :hugs:

That is a lovely ring! My engagement ring is white gold, I love white gold:hugs:

I feel a bit less grumpy than yesterday, still got a sore neck & still bitter about missing ov but I am trying to tell myself at least I can relax for the next few weeks & not worry about testing / AF etc.

xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, it's beautiful and looks just like a wedding band!


Love the nails!


----------



## dachsundmom

T3...can we see your ring, too? PLEASE!


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks I will try and get a better pic when I get home I have another beautiful ring to I will take a pic of :)
:hugs: t3 when will you next o? Did you take your temp today?


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I would love to see it!


----------



## honeysuede

Well like I say, mine has 2 stones & one is missing so it would not look good in a pic at the mo:wacko:, I will see if I can get a good pic when I get home.

Nope I didn't take me temp today as it took me ten mins to get moving with my neck being so stiff!!

If AF comes on time I should ov around Jan 5th but I think as I ovd a day or so early AF might be early
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

We don't care about the missing stone, we just want to see, LOL.


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> We don't care about the missing stone, we just want to see, LOL.

Ok I shall take a pic when I get home then:hugs:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ugh I feel terrible I just want to go home and have a hot bath I have never bled this heavy :( I just had to run off while cutting a ladies hair I bled through a heavy duty pad 2pairs of pants and my trousers :(ewww I still have 4hrs till I finish

Yeah T3 we wana see your ring :)


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Laura your ring is so pretty, can't wait to see the other one! 
Did your OH pick that out all by himself?! 
T3 can't wait to see your pic too! 

Ok girls i m only stopping in for a little bit, but I had to stop back in and check out Lauras pic! Loli love sparkely things  
I'm cleaning my house while I have a few hours to myself on my only day off. I'm mega cleaning! Washing the walls, light switches, knobs of any kind :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

B that ring is really beautiful and purple is my fav colour ,wonder if oh would like to get me it think I will save it as his screen saver :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> B that ring is really beautiful and purple is my fav colour ,wonder if oh would like to get me it think I will save it as his screen saver :haha:

:happydance::happydance::haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies - i could use some moral support. Just been to midwife and she couldnt find the heartbeat on a doppler - despite trying for about half an hour. Im freaked out and in tears, have to wait an hour to have a scan. She is trying to convince me it can be hard this early on, but I am so so so so worried I have lost it. I cant stop crying - my OH had to go and open the shop he manages so I am all alone for this.


----------



## dachsundmom

T1, here is the thing about the doppler; at this stage in the game, it's not unusual at all, not to find a heartbeat. I won't tell you not to worry, but if the location of your LO isn't perfect, they might not find it.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

A lot of women buy dopplers for home use and then go into a panic bc they cannot find the heartbeat. 

LO is just being uncooperative at the moment.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: don't worry Tracey my sis in law is prrego with twins (I think she's 17 weeks) and they could only find one heart beat about 2 weeks ago (just before thanksgiving) so they sent her in for an ultrasound, and everything is ok. Its just tricky because they are still so small and its hard to pick it up. You could do the same thing with a stethascope
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## harri

Tracey - Thinking of you :hugs: I know a lot of people struggle to pick it up this early, especially because baby can be hiding reeeeally low down or further back. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Tracey :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

everything will be ok hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, why are you lonely? Has something happened?


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, everything is ok. Just feeling a bit lonely lately :shrug: 

I think its just stress about TTC. I wasn't planning on trying this month, but since things happened, now I am being paranoid about not bding enough :( not using preseed, or not laying with my legs up the wall, or not temping enough or only opking 3-4 days! LOL you know how it goes


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather...when is your blood work?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/B22D485A-orig.jpg

So, my OPKs came today and of course, I got 20 free and crappy ICs with them...LOL

Here is another BFN.


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, I am still debating because I really don't know how many dpo I am.. I am really thinking that I Od twice, like I did the first time when I took soy. Gonna go Sat or Mon.

what brand ICs are those ones?


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, I think you are better later, than early...but, ask your doctor.

I have no idea, but I think these are Wondfo too...from Amazon.


----------



## waiting2c

THanks so much everyone.. Just got back, everything was fine, Baby has heatbeat and was bouncing around heaps. So very much relieved.

Sorry about the BFN Brooke :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Here are my rings OH chose both of them :)
 



Attached Files:







42a1b543.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, they are both stunning. Funny enough, they both look like wedding rings!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

How do you keep getting these pink lines Brooke ?
 



Attached Files:







4027f7a9.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wanabeamama

I like big chunky rings I'm not a small and dainty kind of girl lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Tracey, I am so glad your bean is ok!! :) :hugs: 

Brooke, I hate that wondfo makes so many damn test that are different colors!:wacko:

Laura beautiful rings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) 

I have been waiting 5 1/2 years for an engagement ring!! I have 2 promise rings from Tiffanys :) I love them, but long over due for an engagement ring!


----------



## dachsundmom

I know...pink blobs, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather...what kind of ring do you like?


----------



## wanabeamama

Stupid pink blobs :(
Heather at least you got a promise ring lol mine are just rings well very pretty "just rings" haha I have given up waiting for an engagement ring after 10 years lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, I am a simple girl! lol 

My first promise ring he gave to me on our 1 year anniversary and it was custom made. It is princess cut and has our birthstones in the middle and then littler diamonds all the way around the ring. So sentimental to me :)

My second promise ring he gave me on valentines day this year. It looks way like an engagement ring! I feel silly wearing it sometimes :wacko:

It kind of looks like this one. Almost too much for me LOL 

https://www.tiffany.com/Engagement/Item.aspx?GroupSKU=GRP10060#f+0/0/0/0/0/0


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura :hugs: 10 years hun! 

you don't have to be married to qualify for IVF?


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, very pretty...but, it looks just like an engagement ring, LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

I know!!! seriously! That is not exactly it, but it looks very similar to it. And it cost a whole lot more then the first ring that he gave me that means so much more to me! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Take a pic of the first one, please.


----------



## Grumblebea

net is back up and running :) T1 glad your bean is ok. Laura...LOVE the rings. That's the one of the things I really miss about being married, I LOVED MY RINGS! I want to wear them sometimes cause I think they are beautiful but would be kinda weird :/


----------



## dachsundmom

Can you make a necklace out of them?


----------



## Grumblebea

IDK, think I'd rather have them reset.


----------



## dachsundmom

That's a good idea too!


----------



## honeysuede

Morning!! Well my stupid internet was down AGAIN last night so I couldn&#8217;t chat to you lovely ladies. I am hoping it is up & running when I get home so I shall check in & post a pic of my ring.
Have a great day
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

waiting2c said:


> THanks so much everyone.. Just got back, everything was fine, Baby has heatbeat and was bouncing around heaps. So very much relieved.
> 
> Sorry about the BFN Brooke :hugs:

Am crying tears of joy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

waiting2c said:


> THanks so much everyone.. Just got back, everything was fine, Baby has heatbeat and was bouncing around heaps. So very much relieved.
> 
> Sorry about the BFN Brooke :hugs:

:hugs::hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks so much everyone. Your support is amazing 

What is everyone up to this weekend? Any exciting plans?


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, did you BD?


----------



## Icca19

Good morning girls! :xmas3: 

T1 I'm so happy everything is ok :hugs: 

My gosh there are some beautiful rings posted here! 

Well girls I think I'm getting close! 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/82ADDC2E-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Icca19

I have O pains in my right side (all day yesterday and today) 
And its :holly: time!


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I still say Sunday, LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Laura :hugs: 10 years hun!
> 
> you don't have to be married to qualify for IVF?

Yep 10 years :)
Nope you don't have to be married it would be classed as discrimination you don't even have to be married for adoption here :)
Also my ivf was suggested by my OB as a way of treating my endo most couples have to battle for the right to ivf on nhs and they have to wait unto 3years soo we are very very lucky :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey t1 glad everything is ok :hugs: 
Icca wohoo time for bd I agree with Brooke on Sunday :)
Brooke how you doin today?

My tummyache has gone now just have a sore bellybutton lol and flow has calmed right down :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I am so glad you are feeling a little better! I am just :coffee: waiting on the :witch: and I am really ok with it, for some strange reason.:wacko::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

It's because I have got the witch and you know that we are getting our bfp on the same cycle :happydance: 

Have you thought any more about doing ivf?


----------



## Icca19

I think it will be this weekend too! :happydance: 
Well I guess AF will be due a day or two after christmas then
There's still hope for a BFP on christmas!


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, DH and I will discuss IVF after Xmas; we both want to do it, but we cannot agree on certain aspects of the treatment. Also, bc we are totally out of pocket for all of the costs, we will have to decide what clinic to use. 

My state doesn't have the best clinics, so chances are better going away from home; however, the price goes up about $10k and I would have to stay there for about 3 weeks.:cry::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, Jess...no pressure, but it's on you now, LOL. I think you are the one closest to Xmas.


----------



## wanabeamama

I will be 8dpo on Christmas day lol

Brooke what is it you can't agree on? 
I wish you could come to England for ivf :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa414/traceymitchell167/8cd0ca2a.jpg. Saw this gorgeous ring today ,100 diamonds it's a Xmas ring from Ernest jones ,even went in and got my finger measured and told oh :haha::blush:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow that's a pretty ring :)

I'm getting OH a ring for Christmas but I'm going to have it engraved with L & S 10yrs or somthing like that lol


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all, Just having a sneaky check in after the work pub lunch. Brooke, nope we didn't bd:cry: I guess I know not to test this cycle

I am wishing the next 3.5 hours away so I can go home & relax with a nice vodka & tonic before going out to meet my sister & friends later. Man I hope my internet is working at home:growlmad:
xxxxxxx


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Wow that's a pretty ring :)
> 
> I'm getting OH a ring for Christmas but I'm going to have it engraved with L & S 10yrs or somthing like that lol

That's really sweet:hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Wow that's a pretty ring :)
> 
> I'm getting OH a ring for Christmas but I'm going to have it engraved with L & S 10yrs or somthing like that lol

Aw that is so sweet ,well my oh got a pair of rugby tickets to see Wales and northern Ireland play and some clothes :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 :hugs: I hope your Internet is on too :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks t2 I got him some star treck collectors items and some other bits too lol


----------



## honeysuede

Yeah it better be!! I don&#8217;t know what is wrong with it, everything seems ok it just won&#8217;t load pages. I am off out about 9 so if it is not fixed by then I will have to update on my phone. Maybe even a drunken update haha!!!
xxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha yey at least you can enjoy a good :wine: without feeling guilty :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

T2...that ring is beautiful!:happydance: Do you think Mr. Despie will do it?

T3...:hugs::hugs::hugs: I love a good V&T and will be joining you!:happydance:

Laura, my DH and I cannot come to agreement about left over embies. If it were up to him, we would pay storage for the rest of our lives and then will the embies to our grandkids. I see his point, but I am not comfortable with that...so, either one of us changes our mind, or we only fertilize one or two and pray.

All emotions aside, the monetary portion is huge...:cry:


----------



## honeysuede

:hugs:Yep!! I will not feel guilty about letting my hair down!! I need to relax more!
Yay, looks like it is drinks all round then:hugs::happydance:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> T2...that ring is beautiful!:happydance: Do you think Mr. Despie will do it?
> 
> T3...:hugs::hugs::hugs: I love a good V&T and will be joining you!:happydance:
> 
> Laura, my DH and I cannot come to agreement about left over embies. If it were up to him, we would pay storage for the rest of our lives and then will the embies to our grandkids. I see his point, but I am not comfortable with that...so, either one of us changes our mind, or we only fertilize one or two and pray.
> 
> All emotions aside, the monetary portion is huge...:cry:

Will he not agree to freeze some for a couple of years and see were it goes from there?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am hoping we can compromise on that...I don't want to argue about it over Xmas, so for now, I am saying nothing.

I am totally terrified of spending the $ and failing; I also feel very guilty...bc I am adopted, with that kind of money, we could give a home to more than one child in need and I feel like I am betraying someone.:wacko:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> I am hoping we can compromise on that...I don't want to argue about it over Xmas, so for now, I am saying nothing.
> 
> I am totally terrified of spending the $ and failing; I also feel very guilty...bc I am adopted, with that kind of money, we could give a home to more than one child in need and I feel like I am betraying someone.:wacko:

You aren't betraying anyone my love:hugs: I agree about trying not to argue over xmas, it is easier said than done
xxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

There is no betraying there :hugs: sometimes you have to do exactly what you feel is what you want and what feels right because when it comes to a life there can be no regrets and no going back it's sounds strange but you have to be selfish to do the right thing in this situation I know you couldn't regret adopting but you might spend the rest of your life looking at the child thinking what if....... But this is something only you and DH can know for sure what is right for you as a family :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Aw b ,I just wish I could see into the future and tell u everything will work out for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> Aw b ,I just wish I could see into the future and tell u everything will work out for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I second that:hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls, no more about me! Someone tell me their plans for the weekend...besides the V&T, LOL.

:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Ok girls, no more about me! Someone tell me their plans for the weekend...besides the V&T, LOL.
> 
> :hugs:

Well that is pretty much my plans!:haha: My I have my sister staying so we are going to watch scrooge:happydance: Also getting my hair done tomorrow morning which usually takes 2 hours.

Anyone else with actual interesting plans? haha
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I have Xmas shopping to do tomorrow; what are you doing to your hair?


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> I have Xmas shopping to do tomorrow; what are you doing to your hair?

Every 6 weeks I get it coloured (now a dark browny/red my pic is old), washed, cut, dried & straightened. It is pricey but it is my one treat to myself. I used to only spend £15 getting it cut & dyed it at home (it was pitch black) but it always looked naff. I am actually naturally blonde. Sorry, you didn't ask for my hair's life story haha!! 
Good luck with the shopping, I am doing as much as possible online
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm just working lol if I have the energy on Sunday I might get oh to take me go the Christmas german markets :)


----------



## dachsundmom

T3...what kind of straightening? I am thinking about doing the Brazilian keratin thing, LOL


----------



## honeysuede

Oh just normal straightening, my hair isn't curly just a bit wavey. I hear that costs a lot to do but is worth every penny?

Laura, German Market sounds fun although I bet it's very busy. 

Only 8 mins til I can leave work!! I can hear the V&T calling me...
xxxx


----------



## prettynpink29

poas this morning and bfn.. 

I know it is still really early for me, but is it safe for me to have a glass of wine tonight at our Christmas party??:wacko:


----------



## prettynpink29

pic wont upload:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes Heather...have the wine.


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Brooke :) 

if you do decide to give or donate your left over embryos. Would it help with IVF costs? Just curious..

I know we have had this conversation before, and I remember telling you my OH is really against giving away our embryos if fertilized. But if I just freeze my eggs and donate left overs he is ok with that.


----------



## prettynpink29

here was my 5-9dpo bfn lol
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, bc I am 38 and adopted, meaning I have no medical history at all, the chances of someone wanting our embies or my eggs is remote; but I would egg share in a heartbeat.:thumbup:


----------



## prettynpink29

but does egg share mean giving? 

I know I have done some research here in CA, and people will pay around $5,000 for a healthy egg. I would think an embryo would be even more. I know you have to be matched through a data base and everything. 

lets just say something I am highly considering to help pay for the IVF, I know I would not be able to do more then one round unless I consider it.


----------



## dachsundmom

Egg share means my costs would be less bc someone is basically buying my eggs, per se.


----------



## honeysuede

Yay my internet works!!:happydance: although it is very slow:growlmad:
So I have got picture happy!! Here is my engagement ring with a stone missing:cry: and James my OH with Brenda & Pup daddy:haha: and my first V&T of the night!!:wine: xxx
 



Attached Files:







ring.JPG
File size: 99.3 KB
Views: 6









ALIM0750.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 4









drink.JPG
File size: 93.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## prettynpink29

ok, that's what I thought. I don't like the term buying or paying for them either when it comes to this subject, but its reality I guess. 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T3...pretty ring, hot OH, and I want that drink!:happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> T3...pretty ring, hot OH, and I want that drink!:happydance:

Awww thanks that made me smile:hugs: If you were here I would poor you a strong one:thumbup:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:drunk:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhhaha T3 I love it lol I just lured a glass of red wine it's the only good thing about cd2 lol

Brooke here if you are going private for ivf normal cost is £3500 for one round of if you donate eggs it's only £500 for a full ivf cycle


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 I love your ring it's so pretty :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

What...that's like $5000 for me...OMG, that pisses me off bc it's so much more expensive here....5-6 times that price.:cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke it would be cheaper for you to pay for a flight to england and a hotel for 3weeks and ivf


----------



## dachsundmom

You're not kidding! Even with the exchange, I think it's still better.:wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yup :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura, now that is a good idea!!! I can't believe the price difference:growlmad: No wonder everyone goes out of the country now for IVF along with a million other different procedures! Makes me grumpy! :growlmad:

Brooke, maybe we should split a hotel for 3 weeks and fly to the UK for IVF :rofl: I know a pilot too!:winkwink:

T3, your drink makes me so excited about our Christmas party in a few hours:happydance: I am going to stick to 1 glass of wine, but yum VODKA:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I had considered going out of the country for IVF, but I would need to find out if my insurance will cover me overseas, should I run into a medical emergency of some sort.:wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

Uk nhs cover EMERGENCY treatment but your travel insurance may cover the rest


----------



## dachsundmom

What? NHS would treat me in an emergency? I figured they'd just leave me to die in the hospital lobby, LOL.


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha no I mean you won't have to pay for essential treatment lol


----------



## wanabeamama

I think you have to apply for a tempory visa to qualify for nhs but I don't know exactly what would be covered


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I am going to look into this a little more and I can't thank you enough.:hugs: 

How are you feeling?


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
I'm feeling fine thanks just my sore Bellybutton lol
Oh has just pissed my off though I bought him the dad to be multi vitamins that yesterday he agreed to and now I just gave them to him he's being an ass saying he will do it in his own time grrrrr so I td him don't blame me if your result is shit next week :(


----------



## dachsundmom

What? He won't take the vits he agreed to take?:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke I feel awfull right now we just had a real big argument oh was calling me selfish and saying I only find things important that I want so I told him he isn't doing anything to help our situation I've asked him to do two little things that if he wants children they are easy little things to do to help and he was calling me childish ect only to tell me that his dad has been in hospital for a week very sick and may not make it and I should have known.......... How am I to know this I have been asking him every day are you ok you don't look too happy and he says everything's fine he just tired how am I supposed to know?? I knew something was up I thought it was because he was worried about his test
He says I don't know him like I should I feel so shit right now :cry: :cry: :cry:
I told him I only try to help because I thought it's what we want not what I want :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, there is no way you could have guessed that his dad was in the hospital.:hugs::hugs::hugs: Please don't blame yourself for this.


----------



## wanabeamama

How the he'll are you supposed to support someone that doesn't talk to you about there problems and doesn't show emotions all he does is take it out on me instead of getting upset he gets angry and moody and finds a reason to have a go at me I guess the only way I can support him is to let him take it out on me I'm just going to have to give him alot of space for a couple of days I hate to see him like this it hurts so much I feel so helpless :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

There's no way you could have known what was going on and if he chooses not to tell you about, then it's impossible for you to be supportive.:nope:

But, taking it out on you isn't fair and there is no reason you should have to be made to feel awful, in order for OH to feel better.:growlmad:

If he needs space, then give it to him, but this is not your fault; not one effing bit.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks Brooke :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: space it is
Omg I feel like I'm always moaning over somthing I'm full of dramas :( I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Never apologize for anything...this is why we are all here.:hugs::hugs:

I'd be more upset if you didn't say anything to us about what's going on...:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I just herd him taking the tablet


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls how is everyones night going good? 
:hugs: laura I hope yours getts better
Brooke has AF showed yet?

Well.....looks like I'm going to have a long cycle this time
Here's tonights OPK
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/0EBECEB6-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## amommy

Got AF on the 9th at 14 dpo, big improvement on my LP, longest so far!! Maybe that was actually the issue!! 
We got our tree, hung the stockings, put up the village and today we worked all day on my son's science olympiad project.. a bit overwhelming, but glad we put in the effort! 

Since we are sharing "rings" here is my mother's ring, since we all know I am married to my children!! hahaha
It's not my favorite style but I do like that they are all on my finger! 
Oh and I finished itsies sweater so that picture is included also.

And yes there are some stockings missing!
 



Attached Files:







2011-12-10_00.22.44.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4









2011-12-10_00.30.01.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 3









2011-12-09_17.09.42.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wanabeamama

I love your ring and your doggy and your chrismassy fire place :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, I still think you are going to have a Sunday surprise.:happydance:

Laura, I am so glad he took the pill, but I would laugh a little if it got stuck in his throat first.:blush:

Christi, I love your ring and I would kill for half of you talent! I cannot glue two pieces of paper together, let alone knit.:hugs: And going to school full-time, amazing!:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Christi ,your pics are adorable ,Laura ,so sorry u are having a crap time with oh and don't u ever feel bad about something u couldn't control and could never possibly guess ,your oh needs to let u in on things if he needs the support ,:hugs:Hope today's a better day ,Brooke ,have u tested again ,Jessica time to get jiggy ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I am waiting for AF, so I can call this cycle done, LOL


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I am waiting for AF, so I can call this cycle done, LOL

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Good morning girls! :xmas3: 
I can't chat long, I woke up late for work but ill be back later
Just wanted to post this......
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/779B20A2-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup: Never doubt me.:haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Jessica, I still think you are going to have a Sunday surprise.:happydance:
> 
> Laura, I am so glad he took the pill, but I would laugh a little if it got stuck in his throat first.:blush:
> 
> Christi, I love your ring and I would kill for half of you talent! I cannot glue two pieces of paper together, let alone knit.:hugs: And going to school full-time, amazing!:thumbup:

I checked the pot thismorning and it still had the seal on :( he didn't take it :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh no!!!:growlmad:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs:
Why do you think he didn't take it?


----------



## Grumblebea

Laura, I think we all need to hop on a jet and give him a swift kick in the AZZ!


----------



## wanabeamama

He's just sulking he thinks I'm bullying him into it oh well I guess we will find out soon enough if he needed them.

I'm just going to pour myself a glass of dry sherry I've just got in from a long hard day at work the chicken is in the oven now I want a drink :)


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey Girls, 

Well I have had a crummy morning. I woke up to my left breast sore and a huge lump :cry: I immediately started freaking out because my grandma had breast cancer. OH was no help what so ever, so I called my mom. She came over immediately and said she thought it looked like an infection and I should go to urgent care rite away. So my mom came with me since OH was being an ass. 

I got there and the first thing the dr asked me, is if I could be pregnant! I thought WTH does that have to do with a lump in my breast? Dr said its not infected it is a cyst. She said she has only seen a cyst of that size result from a women who is breast feeding or in early pregnancy when hormones can fluctuate so quickly. 

So now I am completely lost! She wouldn't give me a urine or blood pregnancy test because she said it is to early. But she told me to wait till my period was due and take an hpt and she would bet money it will be positive! My mind is still in "yea rite" mode :haha: 

Laura, I am so sorry about ur OH :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: my OH won't take vitamins either hun :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, Heather...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Your OH is on the list.:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/40C6F3AF-orig.jpg

Ok, I need to stop POAS, LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Brooke! I think my OH has been on the shit list to many times recently :cry: 

Look at the horrible indent line on that hpt:growlmad: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I know, these tests are total shit.:growlmad:

What was OH's problem this morning?:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Yea they are! The indent line is rite where the real line should be! WTF! :growlmad:


OH.............. hmm lets see.. Maybe it was the fact that he already had a headache last night and then ended up drinking way to much on top of it. We didn't get home till really late. Then I found the lump at 6am and I woke him up cause I was so scared. :cry: and he had a headache still (probably hangover by now) and was angry that I woke him up to look/feel my boob. I just can't win with him anymore:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, there is something wrong with him, and I don't mean the anger issues and please don't be mad that I said that.:growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Nope not mad. I see it more and more.. It is immaturity, that's what it is. :growlmad:

When we met I was 16 and he was 18. I am now 22 going on 30.. and he is 24 going on 18 still!! :cry: 

I don't know if this makes any since... But I always thought that we would 'grow' up together.. But now I think that I grew up (even feel older than my real age) and he... well he just never changed:shrug: He is still the same 18 year old that I met over 5 years ago:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Your mother must have been quite upset when she got to your house this morning.:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

upset that I called her? no.. my mom would have been more upset if I didn't call her when it involves something medical :haha: 
my mom is so supportive to me. With all my medical problems and things I have been through in my life, she has always been there for me. I love her so much :hugs: I have probably been put to sleep about 10 times since age 3, she has been there for all of them:hugs:

but, yes.. She was not to happy that OH didn't get off of his ass and come with us. OH was sleeping and she came in the bedroom with a newspaper and gave him a nice slap across the face and told him to get his ass up! :rofl: of course he laughed at her, but if I did that it would have been another story! O and his reply was "this is a girl thing, I don't know anything about boobs!":growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

That's what I meant, your mom must have wanted to kill OH. :hugs:

How is he acting now? I am surprised that the urgent care said that about pregnancy and a test...I thought the rule was, if you are feeling true symptoms, then it's time to test?


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/9C71ADA5-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Nope not mad. I see it more and more.. It is immaturity, that's what it is. :growlmad:
> 
> When we met I was 16 and he was 18. I am now 22 going on 30.. and he is 24 going on 18 still!! :cry:
> 
> I don't know if this makes any since... But I always thought that we would 'grow' up together.. But now I think that I grew up (even feel older than my real age) and he... well he just never changed:shrug: He is still the same 18 year old that I met over 5 years ago:cry:

Heather I hope your ok what ate they going to do with the cyst?
I had a boyfriend fromthe age of 14 till I was 19 he was a year older than me but I grew up very quickly as soon as I left school at 16 I started training and working full time and he sat in his bedroom all day and all night I changed and grew up and he didn't I didn't want to be held back he is now 31 and still liveswith his parents doesn't work an still sits in his bedroom playing computer games I now run 2 businesses, own a house with a man 13 years older than me , some boys never become men myths would have been so different had I of still been dating my ex.
But it all depends on what you want in life 
Also not to forget we all change over time sometimes age has nothing to do with it sometimes it's just a matter of if you can change for the better and accept eachotherfor who you are we all grow weather you grow to love, grow to hate or just grow apart but it will only become a problem when one of you doesn't embrace that change :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

He didn't even appologize. Just told me when I got home that he is glad it was just a cysts and nothing serious. I didn't event tell him or my mom what the Dr really said... Just told them both it is a cyst, for now... 

I was surprised the Dr said that too.. I guess she use to be an OBGYN in another state. And she said she moved here a couple months ago and is working at the urgent care until she can figure out where she wants to start her own practice. :shrug: 

True symptoms... What even is true symptoms anymore:haha:

yesterday OH left in the morning without waking me up and giving me a hug and a kiss good bye and I called him crying because of it :rofl: little emotional lately :blush:


----------



## Icca19

look how light the cheap walmart test line is WTF! 
I almost didn't do I digi because I wasn't (still not) satisfied with how dark its gotten but the digi is dark! And I got my smileyface !
I'm not buying that brand anymore! I hate walmart lol

DH and I DTD last night too! :happydance: perfect!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Happy phucking! :hugs:

Laura, how are you doing?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Heather...:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: What does OH do for a living?


----------



## wanabeamama

Yet icca so tomorrow will be o day like Brooke said :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls...here we go again, LOL


:holly::holly::holly:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm ok for a change lol I only had 1 and a half days of HEAVY bleeding I just been spotting today and no tummy ache :happydance: 
And the best thing is tomorrow is Sunday yey a day off :happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you Laura :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs: you brought tears to my eyes :hugs: 

Jessica, go get some :happydance:

Brooke, he works for the city. He has a really good job and makes decent money. He is financially responsible and mature, but not emotionally or physically.. If that makes any since:shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: Heather they never are my oh is 42 and is still emotionally immature lol But it sounds like your oh has everything else in ace he just needs a kick up the bum like mine does lol


----------



## dachsundmom

It makes total sense, but I think he has a little bit of growing up to do. :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura, how about I will give your OH a kick up the ass if you do the same to mine!! Deal? :rofl: 
if your OH is 42, does that mean you are 29? :hugs: 

Brooke, yep, a LOT LOT LOT LOT LOT LOT of growing up to do! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

On the other hand, and I am not defending him at all, he is facing some issues that most men don't have a clue about in their 20s...you grew into it, bc it's your body and you deal with it everyday...he is still looking at everything from the outside and is probably scared shitless.:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hello lovelies my internet is being shit again so I am using my phone. Hope you are all ok. One day I will have a day without bad luck haha! Had a great time last night. Suffered this morning though! OH & I had a very sexy evening tonight. A week bloody late! Still nice though. Hope you are all having a lovely weekend and hopefully I can get online tomorrow otherwise the computer is going out the window xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Laura, how about I will give your OH a kick up the ass if you do the same to mine!! Deal? :rofl:
> if your OH is 42, does that mean you are 29? :hugs:
> 
> Brooke, yep, a LOT LOT LOT LOT LOT LOT of growing up to do! :haha:

Yup I'm 29 I will be 30 in march I really wanted to be pregnant before 30:(


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey for sexy time t3 :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:coffee:morning its a very cold rainy day here today :rain: and omg :xmas16::xmas6: is only 2 WEEKS today i have so much shopping to do and i dont have another day off untill christmas day ahhh

how is everyone today? brooke did you say its witch day today? i hope not :hugs:
icca its egg day for you :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I haven't really done any shopping yet, either. I was in the mall yesterday, but just couldn't figure out what to buy.:nope:

My temp is dropping, but it's not in AF territory, yet...maybe tomorrow. I am ready to get this show on the road.

I've taken vitex for the last 2 days, but I don't think it agrees with me, so I am done with that one.


----------



## wanabeamama

brooke arnt you sposed to take that in the first part of your cycle from cd1 to ovulation?


----------



## dachsundmom

I was told to take it all cycle.


----------



## Icca19

Good moprning girls :xmas3:
Well it looks like AF is due on Christmas Day! Oh there's so many reasons I can't wait for Christmas now lol

:hugs: aww brooke I'm sorry your temps dropping, I thought you'd get a BFP this cycle, I def seen some lines!

Laura how are you doing today? 

T3 were 2ww buddies! When is AF due for you?


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Jessica, this is very exciting!:hugs:

Do you have to work today? Doesn't your mall keep crazy hours now? I think the one I was in yesterday opened at 7 am.:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, it's you and me this week...DH is doing his SA on Wednesday; time to find out if the stuff is still good.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Nope I have today off! :happydance: 
But I know that someone at work is comming in to pick up something today that's on hold (a Leo diamond ring) so ill have sales today and not even be there! :happydance: sweet! 
Yeah its been crazy at the mall. People everywhere and no parking lol

So I broke down and did a cheap walmart OPK again. (Even though I know its O time) and the line is super dark now! Yey! Now I'm satisfied! Lol


----------



## honeysuede

Hello!!!!:xmas12:

How is everyone today? Brooke, no sign of AF I take it?
Laura, it is cold & misserable here too
Jessica, Yep I am 5dpo I think but we didn't :sex: until twice yesterday as OH was ill:cry: AF due 21st:cry:
Heather, I am sorry you had to go through that yesterday, and your OH was so insensitive, he does sound like he has to mature a bit:hugs: hope you're ok & I am sooo excited for your testing day! when is it?

Well I am actually in a good mood today despite being ill AGAIN yesterday!! it has not been my month. I came out in a red blotchy rash all over my face & neck & then got really sick with diarrhea:sick: That has gone now but my face is still blotchy. God knows what has happened to my body lately:wacko: 

However, me & OH have had a lovely weekend together & yesterday we felt like teenagers in love which ws so sweet.

I am happy that my internet is working again (for now anyway) I am putting stuff on ebay to raise a bit more xmas cash.
xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, it sounds like you are having an allergic reaction to some of the meds you've been taking.:hugs::hugs: 

Jessica, are you keeping this job after Xmas?


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> T3, it sounds like you are having an allergic reaction to some of the meds you've been taking.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jessica, are you keeping this job after Xmas?

I thought that Brooke. Either that or one of the products they used on me in the hairdressers yesterday. I look hideous!!:dohh:
xx


----------



## dachsundmom

The hair product might cause a rash, but nothing intestinal...that would have to be something you ingested.

I know when I found out that I was allergic to a certain drug, I had been on it for two weeks before I got the hives; it tool that long to build up in my system.


----------



## honeysuede

That must be it then, I have been on steroids for the bronchitis then painkillers for my neck. It was horrible last night, laying on the floor was the only thing that stopped me feeling sick. 

By the way I have just entered my temp for the last few days on FF & looks like Tuesday was ov :( xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, I agree with FF on this one. I hate saying this, but since your chances are slight this cycle, if you have some antihistamines at home, go ahead and take them for your rash...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> T3, I agree with FF on this one. I hate saying this, but since your chances are slight this cycle, if you have some antihistamines at home, go ahead and take them for your rash...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know hun, my chances are zero but I have come to terms with it:hugs: I do have some tablets here as I get quite bad allergies with dust & animal hairs etc so will take one now. Might also have some comfort food.:thumbup:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke we will get the results around the same time lol oh has his on Thursday when I get back from the hospital lol

T3 :hugs: it's sounds to me like it may be from the anti biotics you were on do you have any allergy tablets? If you start to feel any worse I would give the doctor a call :hugs:

Oh is attempting some DIY he really isn't good at that kind of thing he has dug out big holes and chiseled out all my bedroom wall trying to hang a tv on the wall but the tv we had was ok but he whent and bought another and it will take up most of the wall it's just silly lol only thing is he wants me to fill all the hes and paint because he is useless and messy with that kinda thing but I'm going to be so tired these next two weeks are the busiest two weeks of the year god knows why he left it till now to start lol but I told him it better be done by christmas


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha I was too late with the allergy tablet suggestion lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey OH's jizz bag hasn't arrived yet :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, when is it supposed to get there? Will he jizz in a cup, if it comes down to it?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I have dpl tracking on it :rofl: it should get here tomorrow he will do it in his tiny pot though lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Well I have taken the tablet & I have a pasta & cheese baked in the oven... yum:thumbup: Sunday is my binge eat day.

Laura, I would have thought the jizz bag:haha: would be here by now
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Pasta sounds very good!:happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Eating it now, bloody lovely:xmas14::hugs: xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Now I feel like a pig:blush:xx


----------



## dachsundmom

It's Sunday, LOL.


----------



## honeysuede

True, OH is having his Sunday afternoon nap on the sofa:sleep: I am getting last few xmas things online
xx


----------



## dachsundmom

How did your hair turn out?


----------



## honeysuede

Good thanks:flower: The lady who cuts it is due her first baby in 10 weeks so she is quite big & was talking about how she caught first month of TTC & she wasn't even too bothered about trying:nope:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ugh that's always the way :/
Mmm I love food pasta bake sounds good :) 
I just whent out and got a couple more presents lol
The jizz bag said 48hr delivery (working days) I ordered it Wednesday night so the order would have gone through Thursday morning so tomorrow should be delivery day I think lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, you have to show us what this jizz bag looks like, LOL


----------



## honeysuede

I guess it would be tomorrow then. My OH actually agreed last night to do a sperm test if I am not PG after my HSG. I think DTD around ov would be more helpful haha:xmas13:xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: yeah that would help 
Did he know you were ovulating?


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: yeah that would help
> Did he know you were ovulating?

I told him on Monday when I had my melt down after being turned down again.
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

https://www.fertilitystore.co.uk/Products/Male-Factor-Pak__4206.aspx it's a great website

How sexy lol
 



Attached Files:







fa402a07.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww maby try and not tell him and when o is getting close start teasing him :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

So, it's a softcup/condom hybrid, LOL.

Did the clinic say if you lose some of the sample upon "removal?" LOL


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Awww maby try and not tell him and when o is getting close start teasing him :haha:

That's what I usually do. I was going to this time but Monday was a bad day it all came out in a big crying fit. What i knob I am:blush:

Haha love the jizz bag!
xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: awww bless he's got builders bum lol
 



Attached Files:







ef3c0b0b.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke they said it's the best way to catch them all you have to tie it in a knot and wrap it in foil reseda lol
T3 :hugs: your not a knob :hugs: these things happen :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Excellent!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Does he know you took the pic?
xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Good morning girls! 

I got to sleep in today :) felt so good! I took my temp yesterday morning just because, it was 98.03! That is low for post O. So I decided to do it again this morning.. And 98.63! Wow that is a big rise! :shrug: if I believed in post O temps, I would say that I am pg! :rofl: 

Laura, my man likes to "re model" the house too. Sometimes its good, sometimes its not so good :haha: lol

Brooke, ur OH is doing another SA? When was his last one?

T3, sorry that u had a bad night :hugs: being sick is no fun! :hugs:

Jessica, how does working there work? Do u get hourly pay with commission?


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> Excellent!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Does he know you took the pic?
> xx

Haha no he doesn't lol :haha:

Hi Heather :hi: how are you feeling?


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, nice pic!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, when are you going to POAS?:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

prettynpink29 said:


> Good morning girls!
> 
> I got to sleep in today :) felt so good! I took my temp yesterday morning just because, it was 98.03! That is low for post O. So I decided to do it again this morning.. And 98.63! Wow that is a big rise! :shrug: if I believed in post O temps, I would say that I am pg! :rofl:
> 
> Laura, my man likes to "re model" the house too. Sometimes its good, sometimes its not so good :haha: lol
> 
> Brooke, ur OH is doing another SA? When was his last one?
> 
> T3, sorry that u had a bad night :hugs: being sick is no fun! :hugs:
> 
> Jessica, how does working there work? Do u get hourly pay with commission?

Hi sweet, how you feeling today? Is OH still on shit list?
xx


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL! When do you girls think I should poas? 

OH is half way off the shit list! For now :haha: He made me a romantic dinner last night along with pink long stem roses :) my favorite! And today he is taking me to get iphone 4s :happydance: So will say he is half way off the shit list! :haha:


----------



## honeysuede

prettynpink29 said:


> LOL! When do you girls think I should poas?
> 
> OH is half way off the shit list! For now :haha: He made me a romantic dinner last night along with pink long stem roses :) my favorite! And today he is taking me to get iphone 4s :happydance: So will say he is half way off the shit list! :haha:

What DPO are you?? I would say test in a few more days as your AF is a week away right?

Oh that is good, let him carry on making it up to you tehe:haha:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## honeysuede

I have just been reading about how taking honey & cinnamon daily increases fertility for both men & women, any one heard about this?
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I know honey is very good but I stopped looking into it because I read it's not good for girls with endo :/ 
Yey Heather ok he's off the shit list for now :haha:


----------



## Icca19

Got my tree! 

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/74AADF20-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## honeysuede

Love the tree!!:happydance::thumbup:

I might look into the honey thing a bit more & maybe start it next cycle xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, it's beautiful! My tree is up, but hasn't been decorated yet.:haha:

T3...IDK about the honey and cinnamon; you can get cinnamon pills, but be careful bc you can also eat a hole in your stomach with that stuff.:nope:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Jessica, it's beautiful! My tree is up, but hasn't been decorated yet.:haha:
> 
> T3...IDK about the honey and cinnamon; you can get cinnamon pills, but be careful bc you can also eat a hole in your stomach with that stuff.:nope:

Oh that doesn't sound good:nope: Maybe I should just try honey... hmmm
xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhh t3 are you watching xfactor?


----------



## dachsundmom

Just take it on a full stomach and don't use more than needed...I am all for trying new things, but the cinnamon one, I am unsure about.

What supplements have you tried?


----------



## honeysuede

Yep watching X Factor even though it is annoying me! The judges are all getting on my nerves!! Little Mix should win,

Brooke, only taking folic acid & b6, was taking peppermint pills but they had a bad effect
xx


----------



## dachsundmom

What does peppermint do? Besides cause heartburn, LOL


----------



## honeysuede

Well I was taking it for bloating actually but it made my LP shorter again.

Gotta go offline now, computer is in bedroom & lazy OH wants to go to bed!!!
Night all
xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:sleep::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Night t3


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, what time is drop off for the SA?


----------



## SuperMommyttc

Hey ladies!!! Fiance (very soon to be hubby) and I are trying for baby#1 together currently we have 3 beautiful boys! I've been using soy yesterday was my last day and are going to BD every other day, this is my 2nd cycle using the soy I usually have a 35-36 day cycle, and the soy bumped me to a perfect 28 day cycle last month so hopefully this month it works. .. I ordered some opk's from ebay just waiting to get them in the mail. its said that I should O within 5-10 days after taking it last month I O'd on perfect day 14 with the 28 day cycle and started last cycle using soy on day5-9. 

That being said this month cd-1 started on the 4th of December, I started the soy cd3-7, so yesterday was my last dose of soy. I will start my opk when they arrive , but will continue to BD every other day just in case they dont get here in time. And with my early pregnancy tests I will know if we have our BFP "7dpo". This month is really looking good for me ladies I'm hopeful and excited. If it doesn't work this cycle next month will be just as exciting, giving us more time to start our nursery room.

BABY DUST TO EVERYONE!


----------



## Icca19

:xmas3: hi supermommy! 
I tried soy 2 cycles ago and it delayed O, but the cycle after that (a natural one) it pushed my O up by 3 days 
Amd this cycle now (2 later) I'm back to normal (Oing on CD21) lol well normal for me
Good luckk with your soy cycle! :dust: 
The girls on this thread take it but I think I'm done until I meet with my FS in Feb

Brooke you must post a pic when you decorate your tree. Is it a real one?


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi SM...soy didn't do anything for me, so I am on a break from it this cycle or until DH and I decide about IVF.

Fx'd!:flower:

Jessica, it's a real tree; but, right now, we are calling it the Leaning Tower of Treesa, bc it's way to the left.:haha:


----------



## Icca19

Lol that's cute. My OCD wouldn't let that happen :rofl: I was telling DH earlier that decorating a tree with OCD is the worst! Sizes, colors, shapes all come into play and its a 2 hr project


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, what time is drop off for the SA?

It's at 11.30 why do they give you a half hour appointment?? Oh was pissed cos he starts work at 12 so I said he only has to drop it off :/


----------



## dachsundmom

I wasn't going to put up a full tree this year bc the dogs and cat get into it and last year, Porkchop ate the lower part of my tree...he weighed 5 lbs at the time.:growlmad:

But, I came home from work on Friday and DH had gotten an 8' tree...he broke the stand trying to get the tree in the house, so it's leaning now.:haha: I am afraid to put anything on it bc of the dogs.:nope:

We'll start with lights tomorrow and take it one step at a time...this tree is huge! I don't have enough Xmas bling for it.:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Laura, what time is drop off for the SA?
> 
> It's at 11.30 why do they give you a half hour appointment?? Oh was pissed cos he starts work at 12 so I said he only has to drop it off :/Click to expand...

We just show up at the lab anytime before 1630, with the jizz. Should have results in about a week.:nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

That would be better than being given a specific time to fill ya bag lol I'm wondering if I can take it or if he has to :shrug: I don't even know what part of the hospital to take it to the place is huge


----------



## dachsundmom

My orders have DH's name on them, but we were told anyone can drop it off.


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh's has both of our names but contact details are mine


----------



## dachsundmom

Then I would think you could take it in for OH.


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok I'm feeling nervous about the result and weather we will be able to get the sample


----------



## dachsundmom

You will get the sample.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

What if there is somthing wrong and they can't do the ivf? Ok I need to stop now 
So Brooke did you bd tonight? We will have to tomorrow because of the timing for the SA it says 2-7 days on the for but online it says 3days so I'm going for 3 it's that right?


----------



## dachsundmom

We are going for 3...so we BD last night...abstain for Sun, Mon, Tues...and sample on Wed morning.:nope:

The beauty of IVF/ICSI, is that the SA can be total shit. I hate to be blunt, but that's just the truth of it.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Since we both know we are heading in that direction, the SA isn't as important as if we were trying natural or IUI...if this makes any sense.:wacko:


----------



## harri

Hey ladies! Hope your SA's go well, I'll be thinking about both of you this week! :hugs: :hugs: 

Love your tree Jessica, I got mine today too :happydance: 

Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah that does make sense I wonder how long till ivf I hope it's soon


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey Harri I saw your tree on fb it so pretty ;)


----------



## dachsundmom

I want to see your tree and I don't FB...we need a pic, LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

I need chocolate right now and there isn't any in the house and it's to late to go to the shop :(


----------



## harri

Here's my tree :) https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/90cf9d1f.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri, it is beautiful!:happydance:

Laura, I wish I liked chocolate...it smells so good.:wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg Brooke how can you not like chocolate that's crazy lOl


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Omg Brooke how can you not like chocolate that's crazy lOl

I know, LOL.:wacko: I can eat it if it's in something, but not a piece of chocolate...it's too much.


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey girls! Need opinions:) 

I am on my phone out to dinner with OH. But I just went to the bathroom and I had a dime size blob of CM and it had pinkish/brownish tint to it :shrug: I am at least 7dpo, at most 10dpo. Its way to early for AF and I dnt usually spot before. 

Opinions?

And my hopes are not up, so nothing will offend me :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I hate to say it but it could be implantation :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I say, only a test will tell, LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

^^wss 
Ahhhh hahaha I just got a text message to tell me OH's jizz bag is being delivered between 8am and 6pm today lol can't believe I got a tex lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

Laura, does your salon do the Brazilian keratin straightening? Do you know if it does a lot of damage to the hair?


----------



## wanabeamama

I did look into it when it first came out and I was sent a warning letter from the hairdressing federation to tell me that there was some harmful chemicals that should not be used in people's hair it can cause serious Helen problems and even cancer so it put me right off but I belei e they have taken that out now but that was what made it straight but I do a semi permanent straightener by Schwarzkopf and they do one for coloured hair it's vet good.


----------



## dachsundmom

My hair is straight, I am trying to fight the frizz factor and I hate running a flat iron through it bc I think I am cooking my hair, LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Ohhh maby just get a real good serum or a heat protector spray:shrug: Any sighn of the witch? I thought she should have been here by now have you poas today?


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I own more hair product than you could imagine.:haha: I have some L'Oreal Professional coming from the UK, as I type.:wacko:

CD1!:happydance:


----------



## Icca19

:xmas3: hi girls how is everyone today?


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all!!
Well this Monday is ok so far, how is everyone else?
heather - it could be IB :thumbup:
Harri - gorgeous tree:flower:
I am on lunch at the mo, my office is too hot today feel like:sleep:
xxx


----------



## Icca19

Ok girls I have a question.....
I have a horrible pain in my right side (its def my ovary) 
Iv had it since Thursday (but it wasn't this bad) I just figured I was getting ready to O (which I was) 
But now my surge is over (I POAS) 
I woke up prob about an hour and a half ago and its bad, real bad, I can barely stand stragight up. 
What could it be? I already ovulated....I hope


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke :hugs: :cry: I'm sorry it's cd1 :hugs:
Icca I'm not too sure about that, is it bad enough that you need pain killers? I didn't want to mention cysts but if it gets any worse or it's still there tomorrow I would see the doctor :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca looking at your chart your temp is the same as yesterday so I don't think you ovulated yet as your temp has not gone up at all maby it's still trying to pop out


----------



## Icca19

Yeah I want a pain killer :-( I have to work for 8 hrs (on my feet) today

I didn't want to mention or think cyst but I think that might be the case
Iv had a history with them. Actually I haven't had one at all in 2011! But I guess that's over now lol

Idk maybe I didn't O yet. Oh I hope I ovulate this cycle! 
Doesn't a cyst like sac form after ovulation ?


----------



## wanabeamama

There are different types of cysts mine is a blood filled cyst so when I ovulate it bleeds so I get cloudy pee but some come after ovulation and some build up. Over a few cycles so it may have been there from your last cycle I think you should just take a pain killer and take some to work bast thing to do is as soon as you need to pee go, don't hold it , it will make the pain worse and then see if your temp goes up tomorrow
The egg may be struggling to get out if a cyst is in the way


----------



## dachsundmom

Jess, throw a couple of higher temps in FF and see if you get x-hairs, please.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg :cry: OH's uncle just died and his dad is stll very poorly in hospital this is just awfull :cry:


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura :cry: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

It's awfull oh is 1of 4 and he's got ring his mum in Barbados to tell her that her brother has died i feel so sorry for oh everything is always left to him to do and it's afull I love his mum to death and she's alone in Barbados :cry: I know oh is going to be very worried about her too :cry: I don't know what to do I've left him downstairs on the phone to his mum I can hear him trying to calm her down :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Do you know what happened yet hun? :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I think he had a heart attack his daughter found him but I think he had been there a couple of days from what I can gather :cry: I'm so close to all of his family this feel awfull he was so lovely :cry:


----------



## prettynpink29

wow that is so sad :cry: :cry: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh no!:cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Will his mom come to the UK?


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't think she is well enough and it's £1000 for flights but we can get that together for her if she is well enough I don't know if I should go down stairs or not oh has never cried infront of me before :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, maybe give him a minute and then pop your head downstairs. :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

So sorry to hear that Laura :hugs: What an awful time of year to have to deal with such sadness. Big :hugs: to you and your OH. I hope his mum is well enough to come to you.


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks girls :hugs: he's still on the phone think I'll ask him if he'd like a stiff drink :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, how is the CM today? LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke LOL!!! I have had 2 more blobs of pinkish/brownish CM. I don't usually spot before AF and it is to early for AF, so not sure what is going on :shrug: 

Gonna wait for progesterone results 2maro and if they are good then I will poas! But probably a FRER because I am so sick of shity lines on ICs! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL. does it sound like the possibility of IB to you?


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

yea me either. Good thing my hopes aren't up! :haha: 

I can't believe I am going on 10 months TTC :cry: crazy the way things work out 

on a positive note, I have not had any cysts (on my ovaries) this month :happydance: 

instead I got one on my tit! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## prettynpink29

seriously! :rofl: :rofl: 

why in the hell does my body make so many cysts! 

I get them on my ovaries, feet and now add tits to the list! :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

How's ya tit Heather?

Oh is ok he just asked for suck sucky lol I think it's just to take his mind of things but he needs to spit some jizz tonight or SA won't work oh and the jizz bag had to be left with a neighbour lol but we still havnt got it so will have to get it tomorrow


----------



## prettynpink29

My tit is sore! I had trouble sleeping because it was so sore last night. But hopefully it will go away soon!

I am glad your OH is ok :) :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no did they give you anything to help?
Well oh seems ok but he always hides his emotions :(
I'm going to go off to bed now and take OH's mind Of it all


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg I just had the biggest amount of EWCM I've ever had :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Hey ladies how is everyone? 
Is your tit any better Heather? :hugs: hope you don't have to deal with it much longer
On the :holly: subject....mine are sore
But this pain in my right side hasn't got any better :-( iv taken some pain meds and its still not helping. 
Let's put it this way, I can't bend to take my shoes off. That can't be good. 

Brooke any sign of AF yet?


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,am feeling like crap again today as I haven't had a proper sleep since Friday and it's getting me down ,I go to sleep exhausted and then waken up and can't get back over :wacko:it's so bloody annoying ,have so much to do today as my oh is putting PVC on our kitchen ceiling as we have damp and I know the place is gonna be a big big mess :cry:


----------



## honeysuede

Sorry you are both not feeling great I hope you manage to have a good day.

I am busy at work which is good as the day goes quick. Although I am not looking forward to tonight. I am going to my dad & step mum&#8217;s. I will brief you on it, he married her in August, she is 2 years younger than me & 2 months younger than one of my other sisters. He is 52. They have 2 kids together & she is 6th month pregnant with their 3rd (so his 7th!!). All she does is talk about babies & ask me when I am having one & it is a nightmare. Anyone who knows the sterotype of Essex girls &#8211; it is her. So I may take some vodka with me, although I have the dentist at 8.20 tomorrow so maybe drinking tonight isn&#8217;t a good idea!!

Oh, so today I have had a weird thing happen, LOTS & LOTS of lotion white cm!? Now if we hadn&#8217;t have missed ov this month, getting this at 7dpo would have put me into symptom spotting hell. So I guess at least I don&#8217;t have that to deal with.

How is everyone else today??
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, please call a doctor!:hugs:


T2....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


T3...WTH!:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Jessica, please call a doctor!:hugs:
> 
> 
> T2....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> T3...WTH!:growlmad::hugs:

I know, I have an evening of her saying about how none of the babies were planned she just keeps getting pregnant. Then I am meant to feel sorry for her:growlmad:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

How long have they been together and how long were your parents married?


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> How long have they been together and how long were your parents married?

Well, forgive the long story but it&#8217;s a bit of a saga. My mum & dad got divorced when I was 15 as he was cheating with a woman at work. They got re married when I was 17, it took me a long time to trust my dad again as I am SO close to my mum & she was near suicide when they split, it was horrible. Mum & dad met when she was 15 & he was 19, married 4 years later, had me a year later then the other 3. 

Anyway, about 3 years after she married him a 2nd time, all the signs of him cheating were there again. I was on his case first of all & she realised she couldn&#8217;t be blind to it again. He was seeing my now step mum who was 19 at the time & dad was 46. It was horrible, mum had a breakdown from which she has only just recovered. Dad & Sam had a drama filled rocky relationship for 2 years on & if, in which time she had My step brother & sister. Then they split as they were always having huge rows. They got back together again February 2010 so nearly 2 years ago. He proposed to her there & then & they married in August. They said they would NEVER have anymore kids but lo & behold, the day after the wedding they tell me she is 7 weeks pg. 

I try to maintain a good relationship with my dad although it is obviously hard with all the history.

It&#8217;s like a soap!! sorry for that being long:hugs::hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## Icca19

Good morning girls (well not for me) this pain is still there :-(
If its still there tomorrow ill go to the Drs. I read that O pain can last up to 48hrs.....but idk if its susposed to be this bad??
On a happier note I got my crosshairs today :happydance: 

How is everyone else?


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

My parents were married for 25 years; I am adopted and an only child. When I was 16, my mom got a letter from my uncle telling us that he was saying from AIDS.:cry: My mother went to New York to care for him, while he was dying and my father had a fit and said she chose him over her family.:growlmad:

So, he started seeing my now step-mother, whom I call Frosty the Snow Bitch, and cheated on my mom for 3 years, before finally telling her he wanted a divorce.:growlmad:

My mother was devastated, as she had never had a job or any means to support herself. So, she took him to the cleaners in the divorce settlement and was terribly sad until the day she died.:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, OV pain shouldn't be so bad that you can't tie your shoes. I am very worried.


----------



## honeysuede

Icca19 said:


> Good morning girls (well not for me) this pain is still there :-(
> If its still there tomorrow ill go to the Drs. I read that O pain can last up to 48hrs.....but idk if its susposed to be this bad??
> On a happier note I got my crosshairs today :happydance:
> 
> How is everyone else?

Yeah get to the doctors lovely:hugs: I had a similar pain about 6 months ago, it turned out I had an infection in my fellopian tube for whic they gave me a week of antibiotics which cleared it up. Might not be the case but either way best to find out:hugs:
:happydance: for the cross hairs
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Oh Brooke I am sorry to hear that, I guess I am not the only one with these troubles, parents & families are not always love & hugs like people like to think.

We just need to make sure we dont repeat the mistakes that have hurt us & those close to us I guess. 

We call my step mum egg mayonaise as she is so thick, once she said to my dad Keith, what are the 2 ingredients for egg mayonnaise sandwhich filler? I know you tld me but I have forgotten!!.. DAD: well Sam, egg.. and mayonnaise
What a div!!
xxxx


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Icca19

Ill call my Dr when I get to work and see what he wants me to do
:-( I think this cycle is a dud


----------



## honeysuede

Needless to say, she doesnt like it when I address her as egg mayo!! But I dont care hehe
xxx:haha::thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey ladies jess :hugs: hope your ok
t3 And Brooke :hugs: :hugs: 
sorry I havnt been on much work is sooooo buisy
My bellybutton is soooo sore and when we bd last night my pelvis really hurt :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Jess, the only thing that concerns me, is Heather got x-hairs, when she hadn't OV, but had a cyst. Please let us know what the doctor says.


Laura, I am so sorry....but, now you are ready for the SA.:hugs::happydance:

T3...:haha::haha: egg-mayo


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke even after all your troubles u have still turned out to be a kind warm wonderful person :hugs:except were dh is concerned :haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, well DH is an ass!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Yes, well DH is an ass!:haha:

:haha::haha::haha:Bet he has a lovely ass :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's not too bad.:blush::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> It's not too bad.:blush::haha:

:rofl::rofl::hug:


----------



## Icca19

I seed the Dr at 5
Ill let you ladies know what he says


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> I seed the Dr at 5
> Ill let you ladies know what he says

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank you for calling.:thumbup:


----------



## Icca19

Kind of cyst was it?
Did she O?

I'm thinking this cycle is not going to be a good one. Its a no-go :-(


----------



## Desperado167

Icca19 said:


> I seed the Dr at 5
> Ill let you ladies know what he says

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I cannot remember if it was fluid or blood filled, but I think hers ruptured.:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Laura!!:hugs:
Good Luck Jessica:hugs:

Well I won't be online tonight as I am at dad & egg mayos:cry: But I will check in on my phone at sme point, perhaps when she starts making my head hurt!!

I have dentist tomorrow, not looking forward to that:nope:
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I think it was fluid


----------



## dachsundmom

T3...bring your own mayo.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya t3 :hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, are you feeling any better?


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> T3...bring your own mayo.:haha:

Excellent!! haha!!!:haha:
Have a nice evening all
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm ok just crampy :(


----------



## Icca19

Does that mean no O?


----------



## dachsundmom

Not necessairly...:hugs: It's so hard to guess.:nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg I have got tonnes and tonnes of EWCM so I'm going to do an opk when I get home but we can't bd until Friday :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, are you serious? But, you DTD last night?:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:happydance:
Who else is going to join the 2ww with me?


----------



## dachsundmom

Not me, LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke we dtd last night but it didn't finish there cos it was too painful he had to use an alternative method if you know what I mean :haha: 
Ok my opk was totally blank it's so strange I never had so much EWCM :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

I was going to say, it's too early for you to OV.:hugs:


----------



## amommy

Yesterday was my mom's angiogram, and it showed her aortic valve was severely narrowed.. measuring 0.7 cm, and normal is 2.5 cm. She will have to have open heart surgery very soon, in the next 1-2 weeks probably, and have the valve replaced and a single bypass done.. She is almost 80 so needless to say it will be a difficult process, hopefully her strength she has always had will help her recover quickly. 
If you all could keep her in your prayers I would appreciate it.. She looked pretty nervous yesterday when all of it was going on.


----------



## dachsundmom

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Done! :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Well....I have a 5inch cyst on my right ovary :-( 
This cycle was a dud :cry:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: christi I will def keep her in my prayers


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Well....I have a 5inch cyst on my right ovary :-(
> This cycle was a dud :cry:

Oh no!:hugs::hugs: 5 inch or 5 cm?


----------



## wanabeamama

Christi I will be praying :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oooo icca cysts are not nice :( what type is it? I have been having slot of pain from my cyst today and I have being getting pain on the other side too hope there's not one on the other side too ah well only 3 and a half weeks till my op
Icca have they said what they are going to do about it? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Lol. Its 5cm sorry
Idk what they are going to do. She just gave me pain killers and sent me on my way
I asked if she thought I Oed and she said prob not

Will it pop or just dissolve?


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope: Can you get a CD21 test?


----------



## Icca19

I'm going to call tomorrow and ask


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> Lol. Its 5cm sorry
> Idk what they are going to do. She just gave me pain killers and sent me on my way
> I asked if she thought I Oed and she said prob not
> 
> Will it pop or just dissolve?

It depends what type of cyst it is mine just bleeds and causes alot of pain that's why it's hurting now but if you don't have endo it maby the type that will shrink over a couple of months they usually send you for a repeat ultrasound to see if it's growing. Or shrinking :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I just had to take a pic of my bellybutton its gone awfull today worst I've ever seen it :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Icca19

I know its not bleeding or filled with blood. Its fluid filled. 
I had follicles everywhere. Does that mean that the one filled with fluid is the mature one?
Oh I'm so confused and upset :cry: I had so much hope for this cycle


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK anything about cysts.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


Where is Heather with her blood test results?:shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca you can still get pregnant with cysts don't worrie about it too much :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: thanks girls 

Well I guess there won't be pressure to POAS, maybe I can make it to 12dpo before testing....prob not :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Icca19

so how is everyone?

I'm just waiting for The Biggest Looser to come on! Its the finals! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I just ate McDonalds...I might need The Biggest Loser.:haha:


----------



## Icca19

:rofl: 
I love me a big mac! 

I went to the store earlier and got stuff to make italian sausage with peppers and onions over rice but when I got home the sausage wasn't there! 
So we went to the gas station and got sandwiches at the sub shop! Lol


----------



## Icca19

so I'm almost 100% sure I ovulated and that its a corpus leteum cyst


----------



## MrsStutler

:flower: Hi girls! I still haven't forgotten you and still saying my prayers!:hugs::hugs: Looks like there are a few new faces:thumbup: 
There is so much to catch up on, so is everybody doing well?


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey girls! 

Been a busy day for me. Dr called and said my progesterone was 17. I was sad at first, just thought it would be higer. But my dr was quite pleased with the results. He said it does confirm O and it is a great number. :shrug:

Jessica, I am so sorry about it cyst :hugs: I have definately had every type of cyst possible, if u have any questions let me know Hun! :hugs:

Hope all is well with everyone else!:)


----------



## Icca19

Heather that is a great number! ! 

I had mine checked once and it only got up to like6.5


----------



## Icca19

:xmas3: hi Mrs.S, your new pic is adorable!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Jessica! I know it's a good number, just wanted it to be around 21 like last cycle lol!

So how u feeling?


----------



## Icca19

Eh iv been better. 
Just googling stuff about cysts lol


----------



## honeysuede

Morning ladies!!

Jessica: sorry about your cyst, I hope you feel better & at least you have it under control. It doesnt mean that you are 100% out for this cycle.
Christi : Your mum is in my prayers

I went to the dentist this morning & had a filling, my face is still number & I HATE it! Should wear off in 1-2 hours from now. Its horrible. Teeth are all good other than that though.

Last night at dad & egg mayos was as expected. Constant baby talk, she is huge already & was moaning about it non stop. 

Better get back to work, catch up with you all later, have a good day!!
xxxxxx
:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

vcqj said:


> ot too stoked about the mine battleground. But I Really like what they are doing with the orb of power, very good concept.

???????????????????


----------



## dachsundmom

vcqj said:


> ot too stoked about the mine battleground. But I Really like what they are doing with the orb of power, very good concept.

:saywhat:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning!

Jessica, I have been known to eat at the gas station Subway many times.:haha:

Heather, the # is good...don't obsess over it.:hugs:

Kayla! You are so freaking cute!:happydance:

T3...phuck the mayo!:hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jizz in a cup day!:happydance::haha:


----------



## Grumblebea

dachsundmom said:


> Jizz in a cup day!:happydance::haha:

LOL:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole, it's almost new boobie Monday!:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

yey brooke :happydance: and tomorrow is jizz in a bag day :happydance: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## honeysuede

Seems to be a lot of Jizz going on!!:haha:

It has now been 4 hours & my face is only just starting to feel less numb. I wanna eat my luuuunnnccchhh!!:growlmad:
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you drooling?:haha:


----------



## Icca19

Good morning girls 
:rofl: you girls crack me up! 
Id laugh out loud but it would hurt my tummy


----------



## honeysuede

Morning Jessica!:flower:

Brooke, I was drooling when I first got to work! what a sight!:haha:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: dibble dribble awwwww :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: i want lunch too but my client is late grrrrrrrr my lunch time is after her so she betta hurry up :(


----------



## wanabeamama

aww icca are you not any better? :( :hugs:

T3 :hugs:

brooke i hope your arms have had pleanty of rest ready for jizzy time :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't have to help; my DH got really good at self-satisfying when he was deployed in Afghanistan.:haha:

I just told him about the jizz bag and he said, "let me get this straight; someone else is doing the same thing we are, but HE gets to phuck his woman?":haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Icca19

Nope its still there. 

On a happier note mt temps are going up! 
I'm pretty sure I Oed. 
To be honest I kinda don't want it to go away if its producing progesterone. My levels are so low that I need something to keep them up. 
My dr prescribed my progesterone cream.....when DH gets his SA done


----------



## Icca19

I was googeling about cysts and some prego women have them until like 20weeks!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

When is he doing it?


----------



## honeysuede

I am having bad right ovary pains today. Just looked back on last month & I had the same thing at 8dpo. Odd thing is it&#8217;s my left side that has the cysts. Never understand why our bodies do these things.

Well I am out again tonight, a few people from work are going for some pub grub & a drink. I am getting too old for going out week nights haha!!

I have just managed to eat a yoghurt & banana!! My face is returning to normal functioning!!
xxx


----------



## Icca19

He's getting it done in Feb when we hit the 1yr mark ttc


----------



## honeysuede

If I don&#8217;t manage to get online again today have a lovely day & evening ladies!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I don't have to help; my DH got really good at self-satisfying when he was deployed in Afghanistan.:haha:
> 
> I just told him about the jizz bag and he said, "let me get this straight; someone else is doing the same thing we are, but HE gets to phuck his woman?":haha::haha::haha::haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha: :sex::sex:


----------



## wanabeamama

Have a nice day t3 
Have you took your temp lately?


----------



## dachsundmom

Happy hangover, T3!:haha:

Jessica, did your nurse say it was a corpus leutum cyst?:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey! Good morning! Got to work another long day, which means I won't be able to chat with any of u girls :( when ever I get on after work 6ish, everyone else is off to bed. Stupid time difference!

Brooke and Laura good luck on SAs!! :)

Jessica u should definitley ask for a progesterone test!!:)

T3 have fun going out!! Have a drink for me too, I like lond island ice teas ;)


----------



## Icca19

She said she wasn't sure
But the ultrasound tech was super helpful. We talked a lot. She told me there was no blood just fluid and a little bit of tissue floating around in there

When I got home and reasearched I found that a corpus leteum has tissue in it and its associated with a LH surge (which I had)

The other type of cyst forms when there is no surge and does not have tissue in it.

The Dr has to review the ultrasound and then shell give her oppinion and call me


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Plus my temps went up
And my boobs hurt :holly:


----------



## dachsundmom

Then it sounds like you're in the game! :happydance:


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> Jizz in a cup day!:happydance::haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: You just made my day! You are too funny girl!


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Icca19

:happydance:

Now when should I begin POAS lol


----------



## dachsundmom

8-9DPO is when I would start, LOL


----------



## Icca19

Mrs S your a pumpkin! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Today's opk looks like I might be ok I dont think I will o in the next couple of days lets hope it hangs on for Sunday 
When I peed in the cup it was thick cloudy yellow pee so I know the pain was my cyst bleeding I wonder if that would give me EWCM :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







aad9a5b0.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dachsundmom

I say Sunday.:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Wss


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck in the morning, Laura!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks Brooke I'm a little nervous lol I've got my pre-op at 8.30am and then the sample has to be delivered by 11.30 but the hospital rang to ask if they could change my pre op to Friday so I have a feeling I will be waiting around :(


----------



## prettynpink29

Is everyone going to bed? :( I hope not! 

I had to leave work early cause I feel so ill :(


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Heather!! Not good you are not feeling great! Hope that doesnt last - the last thing you need at this time of the year.


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi Tracey! Not good at all, I hate feeling sick. And its all in my poor tummy:( 

How are u Hun?


----------



## waiting2c

Im great thanks, had my 12 week scan today, was amazing.

I really hope you feel better soon!!! Have a good rest tonight!


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura and Heather...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather :hugs: how many dpo are you now? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it's time to POAS, Heather, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

^^wss


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Tracey!

Girls I am 10dpo today and no Poas yet. I am sure it will be negative so what's the point lol. 
I feel nauseous and clamy:(


----------



## wanabeamama

:(


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I gotta go to sleep now night night


----------



## prettynpink29

Lol Brooke yeP I'm waitin too, waitin for af! Lol

Laura why the sad face?


----------



## dachsundmom

:sleep::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hope to hear good news from you when I wake up in the morning!


----------



## prettynpink29

Me too Laura! Good luck with the SA


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I hate TTC!:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Yep, sucks ass!! Rite? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Sucks total ass!:haha:


----------



## Icca19

Can't wait to see your test in the am Heather! :dust:

:hugs: good luck tomorrow Laura. Good night! 

Tracey are you going to post a pic of your tummy? Or scan pics? 

Brooke how are you doing? 

as for me, I still have a cyst :-( I got to get up and work 8 hrs tomorrow. 
I don't want to keep taking pain pills but I have to or I can't function. Idk what to do


----------



## Icca19

And yes, It totally sucks ass :rofl:


----------



## honeysuede

Good morning!!:flower:
Well, actually it's very wet & windy & dark..
I am off to work early today. Last night was nice but only had 3 drinks then was dropped home at 8pm & went to bed not long after as I was so tired from all the food :blush:

How is everyone doing today? Any testing going on? 
Is today jizz day Laura??:hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

I poas and got a bfn but my temp went up so I am happy that my lp will be longer as I thought af would b here today :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey tracey3 yeah it's jizz in a bag day, I have my pre op at 8.30 first though 
The weather is awfull today isn't it :( 
How are you feeling??? :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Good morning!!:flower:
> Well, actually it's very wet & windy & dark..
> I am off to work early today. Last night was nice but only had 3 drinks then was dropped home at 8pm & went to bed not long after as I was so tired from all the food :blush:
> 
> How is everyone doing today? Any testing going on?
> Is today jizz day Laura??:hugs:
> xxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> I poas and got a bfn but my temp went up so I am happy that my lp will be longer as I thought af would b here today :thumbup::hugs:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: but..... :happydance: for the LP :D


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Hey tracey3 yeah it's jizz in a bag day, I have my pre op at 8.30 first though
> The weather is awfull today isn't it :(
> How are you feeling??? :hugs:

Best of luck for today :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Grrrrr so pissed off they moved my appointment 2weeks to the 27th jan not happy :(
I'm just waiting for bloods and ECG to be done :(


----------



## dachsundmom

What, your appt got moved?:growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey :happydance: he did the SA although it was half an hour Late and I was running through the hospital with a cup of jizz and fell on the floor and skidded down the hospital floor infront of loads of people anyway couldn't find pathology dept and someone had to take me the staff rout and into the lab instead of reception lol

I had my pre op all is fine the had to do an ECG because I get palpitations but I was fine but on my notes it says my op dTe is 27th jan but I had been told 13th of jan so I need to wait for a phone call from them today :(


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: glad you got the jizz there Laura!! :happydance: 

When will they call?


----------



## Icca19

How is everyone else today?

I still got my cyst there, and I got to be to work in an hour :-(


----------



## wanabeamama

We won't get the results till our FS appointment on the 6th jan

Have they called you about what there going to do about your cyst?


----------



## wanabeamama

https://https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/7b19ec34.jpg


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: I hope the holidays help the time fly by for ya! 

Nope I haven't heard anything yet. I was told by the nurse yesterday that if I don't hear from them by 3pm to give them a call


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no looks like it might be tomorrow :(
 



Attached Files:







7b19ec34.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica...are you able to take your pain meds at work?:hugs:


Laura, could you DTD again tonight or in the morning?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm not sure about tonight I will have to see how he feels but tomorrow morning will be out of the question I need to leave for work at 7.30 and tomorrow night were at an 18th birthday party so only chance is to jump him after the party 
God why does my surge come quicker than oh it was almost blank yesterday :(


----------



## Icca19

Heck yeah I can, and I will lol 
I can not function with out them at the moment. Its bad ....still. I can't believe this. Iv had problems with cysts but it was a while ago and not this bad at all! 
Go figure it happens when I'm ttc, that's just my luck!


----------



## Icca19

Laura it looks like Saturday to me


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, what about a hand-job into a softcup?


----------



## wanabeamama

If only it could be Saturday but judging by how quick it's gone dark from yesterday I'm sure it's going to be positive tomorrow :( I'm going to do another tonight it comes and goes so quick :(


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, what about a hand-job into a softcup?

Today was just a hand job so he would prefer to bd lol we didn't use the bag afterall


----------



## honeysuede

Hi All,

Glad you pre op went well Laura. I have my HSG 25th Jan so near your op date. Also it looks like ov will be sat or maybe tomorrow for you, this is what happened to me, just crept up on me early!

Jessica, hope you manage to get through work without too much pain.

I am at work while a lot of others are at a half day xmas lunch, I &#8216;being a temp&#8217; am not allowed to go unless I take it unpaid even though I have been here 20 months so I said I won&#8217;t go. Got plenty a big xmas do next week anyway & a buffet tomorrow so I don&#8217;t care. I am always nervous about posting from work in case anyway sees my screen!

I am grumpy with OH at the mo as he had a go at me about little things from the moment I walked in the door last night (why do you turn lights on etc!). Nothing horrible just moaning for no reason. So he is getting the cold shoulder haha!! Although I am already tempted to reply to his sweet text! 
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3...men suck.:growlmad:


----------



## prettynpink29

Morning girls,

No work for me today, it's a good thing cause I still feel sick:( 

Laura I am so glad the SA was a success! :happydance: I hope O doesn't come to early for you Hun!:hugs: 

Brooke anything exciting going on your way? :)

T3 tell OH to be nice or he will end up on our shit list! :haha:

Jessica so sorry about the cysts Hun! My advice to u would be heating pad and lots of baths:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Desperado167 said:


> I poas and got a bfn but my temp went up so I am happy that my lp will be longer as I thought af would b here today :thumbup::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Glad ur lp will be longer though:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, are you going to POAS?


----------



## honeysuede

Haha yeah I will warn him about the shit list!!
And yes Brooke, they do suck!

I will let him off as he said sorry. 

I get to leave work in an hour & ten mins then off to the post office which will be a saga.

What&#8217;s everyone else up to?
xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Heather, are you going to POAS?

I was just about to ask the same thing:thumbup: xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

Lol u really want me too? I feel like af is coming any second, but I will poas for you girls!


----------



## dachsundmom

It's stick time! LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

:happydance::happydance: Good luck xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

OMG I think there is a very faint second line:wacko:

it can't be real:wacko:

how do I upload pic from iphone?


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura is the iPhone girl...IDK how to do it...but if you text it to me, I will post the pic or you can email it to yourself from the phone and do it that way.:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

HOW EXCITING!!!!:happydance::happydance:XX


----------



## prettynpink29

can anyone see it??
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 13









pic2.jpg
File size: 4.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## honeysuede

I can see *something* is it pink?
xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

idk how to make this pic bigger:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







pic3.jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dachsundmom

I see a line...do you see color?


----------



## prettynpink29

yea I see the line and it looks pink tinted to me :shrug:

guess I will be testing again later!
 



Attached Files:







pic5.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dachsundmom

It's getting exciting!


----------



## prettynpink29

lol.. just dipped my last one... taking a pic now. I hope you girls will be able to see this one more


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

I just can't get a good pic of the frer..

here is the IC i just dipped, see it?
 



Attached Files:







pic5.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 12









pic6.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, I think you are pregnant!:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

I just don't believe it:wacko:

really?? 

ok, I took a pic as close as I could, can you see it on the frer?


----------



## prettynpink29

stupid computer! where did my pic go:growlmad:


----------



## tupi

I see it on IC


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, if you see pink on the FR and we can see the lines on the IC, which we can...time to call the doc for a blood test...not a piss test.


----------



## prettynpink29

:haha: O as soon as I thought I saw something on the test, I called the DR! :haha: he is suppose to call me back this afternoon!


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::happydance::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

do you really think this could be it Brooke?? 

I am starting to shake! I don't think I have gotten my hopes up about a test in a very long time! Plus being nauseous and the weird cyst in boob


----------



## dachsundmom

I really do! :hugs:


----------



## tupi

prettynpink29 did you take soy this cycle? If so how much and which days?
Thank you


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, I really hope its real! :hugs: and I hope my hcg is not low like with the chemicals :cry:

If I am pregnant, this will be my second time getting pregnant on soy!

Tupi, yes I have taken soy the last 2 natural cycles in a row. 
This cycle I took cd3-7. 
2 days 160mg 
3 days 200mg


----------



## prettynpink29

double post


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks :hugs: 

I feel like I need some one to pinch me! it has been almost 1 1/2 years since my miscarriage and 4-5 months since my chemical. It feels to good to be true!


----------



## dachsundmom

When do you head for your doc's?


----------



## prettynpink29

still waiting for him to call me back. Nurse said he was in emergency surgery this morning so wouldn't hear from him till late afternoon


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> thanks :hugs:
> 
> I feel like I need some one to pinch me! it has been almost 1 1/2 years since my miscarriage and 4-5 months since my chemical. It feels to good to be true!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

:haha: thanks :) 

I am to anxious to sit here!!! I wonder if urgent care will give me a blood test :)


----------



## dachsundmom

they might not get results as fast


----------



## prettynpink29

yea, I am actually not sure my insurance will cover it if I go through them.


----------



## prettynpink29

a friend tweaked this one for me :):) 

can you see it now?? no more frers, found this one stashed under the counter :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







pic4.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

:):) I do have a digital, but gonna save it for sat to show OH I think


----------



## wanabeamama

omg heather :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## harri

OMG HEATHER!!!!!! I have my fingers crossed so tightly for you! 

Hope everyone else is well. 

Sorry to hear about your cyst Icca :hugs: :hugs: 

Yay for the sperm test Laura! :) 

xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Oh my god Heather I am so excited for you!!!!:hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::loopy:
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Anything from the doc yet?


----------



## honeysuede

Yeah we want news!:haha::haha:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2c

OMG Heather!!! I cant wait to hear an update!! Will be stalking more than normal today!


----------



## honeysuede

Oh Heather is off line now. Hope she comes back with good news before I go to bed:sleep:

How are you Brooke?
My OH is being a grumpy arse again tonight, in danger of shit list as it's been 2 nights in a row
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, is something going on that would have him so upset?:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> T3, is something going on that would have him so upset?:hugs:

No he isn't upset, just grumpy. He is always quite a grumpy person but last few days more so. I think it's because of work, he leaves at 7am to get on the train then tube to London, not getting home til gone 7pm, weather & delays have made the journey worse & he is under stress at work.

Either that or he is just an arse!!:haha:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

Dr called!

He was so sweet :) He tried to talk me out a blood test though, he wanted me to wait till the latest day my period would be due (which would be Sunday), I was surprisingly ok with that. But then we got to talking and realized if my progesterone is not high enough to sustain a pregnancy, I should start progesterone immediately! I really hope that it is high enough, but I am scared now:nope:

So, I am off to the labs!! Praying for good news :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## amommy

Well girls I have some good news..
First wow heather fingers crossed for you!! Can't wait to hear docs news!
I met someone, may even be a long term keeper... Kinda nervous but excited at the same time!

Had my last final today and ended up with all A's, so excited!! At least I do well on those kind of tests, just not poas tests lol... Still have all my fingers crossed for all of you!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Tell us about Mr. Dreamy! :flower:


----------



## honeysuede

Christi - spill the beans:haha:
Heather - Keeping everything crossed for you!!
Brooke & everyone-night night xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Fingers crossed for you Heather :hugs: night night T3
Sorry I've not been on much work is sooooo buisy at the Minuit I'm worn out ugh
Hope everyone is well


----------



## dachsundmom

Good night, T3.:sleep:

Laura...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

You ok Brooke? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, to be totally truthful, I just don't know. I have been in tears for the last two days and I guess it's just getting harder right now bc I know DH and I have to make our decisions soon.:nope::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

brooke - you are always so positive and here for all of us. Im so sorry to hear you are upset at the moment. 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke :hugs: :hugs::hugs: :hugs: :cry: :cry: when do do need to make the descision? I wish I could help it makes me sad that your sad :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

I didn't want to say anything until after you had your SA done, bc I didn't want to upset you. It was the most God awful experience my DH ever had.:nope:

When he got to the lab, the tech couldn't find the order bc it was under my name and DH and I don't have the same last name. Anyway, we could not make them understand to look for my name and DH had to beg them to take the sample.

But, when he went to give it to them, he had forgotten to put it in a plastic bag and even though the container was sealed, they made him go and buy a box of bags; so he was running though the store with his jizz in his coat, so it would stay at the right temp.

In the meantime, I was on the phone with the lab crying and rambling on about dying sperm and they agreed to do the test, but they were going to hold it hostage until my doc called them.

By the time the lab tech finally took the sample from DH, it was 50 minutes old and IDK if it got tested in time or not.:growlmad:

I have been down since this happened. Sorry for the long post.:cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwww Brooke How insensitive of them :( I was told as long as it has been delivered within 90min it's fine :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I pray everything will be ok :hugs: :hugs: When will you get the results? :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

OMG Brooke - that sounds horrible!! I cant believe they were so strict as to make him go and buy a bag!!! So sorry :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

The results will be ready late tomorrow or Monday, but I think I am going to wait until Monday, regardless.

I really will be ok and I am sorry for going on about myself.:nope::hugs:


Things will look up when Heather gets her BFP blood test! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke your not going on about yourself I'm the one that does that lol were here to listen or read :hugs: :hugs: wow that's quick with the result we have to wait until the 6th of January when we see the FS,
Everything will be just fine Brooke :hugs: :hugs: 

I just got a positive opk :( WHO THE HELL gets a positive opk on cd8 :(


----------



## wanabeamama

:growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







7e2cc5b5.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I had 2 cycles where I got a positive OPK on CD8 and OV on CD10.:nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

Were the natural cycles or soy?


----------



## wanabeamama

You know what this does don't ya?.......


SUCKS ROYAL ASS


----------



## dachsundmom

One was a soy cycle and one was natural and they were not back to back.:growlmad:


Sucks ASS is an understatement.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

There is something to be said for IVF; no guessing.:wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yup but ivf scares the crap outa me but I'm excited at the same time :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha I can't believe I fell down in the hospital with the jizz pot lol everyone saw :blush: :rofl: what a dick I am lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Right there with you!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Omg Brooke! I am so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: that is horrible, I hope you let them have it! Told them to go F themselves!

Laura I can't believe it turned positive on cd8! Is this the earliest you have ever gotten a +? :hugs:


----------



## amommy

Brooke, DAMN I am sorry, Can't you just get a break??

And about the man: He says he likes me because I am smart, and he has never met someone as caring as i am.. and he hopes he is right that we are "made for each other" in a way.. hehe.. He is adorable really.. Since I have such a hard time with trust with all that I have been through it takes someone really special to actually win me over and make me feel like i can actually have some kind of attraction. 
So I have feelings for him, and I am excited but at the same time scared to death to let my guard down
I told him I had been trying to have a baby and he said.. "he could entertain that idea" as well.. hehe, wow, wasn't expecting that response.. We are both old farts but it might be fun! 
I talked about a whimsical marriage and he said he preferred a tshirt with a tie painted on it and a wedding in vegas.. haha.. But he said he would honor what I want if we get to that point.. 
He is a journalist, and believes in saving the world, kinda like me.. he loves to debate and sometimes that annoys me, but he is willing to back down without it turning to a fight, so maybe it will be invigorating..
He says he likes my kids, cant wait to get to know them more and wants to be with me any chance he can get!!
Where did he come from? I wasn't looking to date.. met him at a scrabble meet up group.. hmmm.. to be continued i hope

He even visited my house when it was messy and he said he would still come back!

Laura, I have had ++ opk's on CD 8, but didn't end up ovulating until CD 15, like my body kept trying but didn't release the egg.


----------



## Icca19

OMG congrats Heather!! 
I can't wait to see your AM test! :happydance: 

Hope everyone is having a better day or night, sorry to just read and run but I'm super sleepy, 
Night night !


----------



## honeysuede

Morning! Oh brooke so sorry to read you are having a hard time, I too, like laura wish I could make it better for you. You are always so supportive of everyone. You are truely lovely and you deserve a break. Laura, maybe it will be positive for a few days and you might not ov until monday? Christi your new man sounds lovely! I am posting this on my phone so sorry if it is jumbled. It is starting to snow a little here. Like that rainy snow xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Christy .i love your story and I hope with all my heart that it works out for you ,you both sound adorable ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Omg Brooke! I am so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: that is horrible, I hope you let them have it! Told them to go F themselves!
> 
> Laura I can't believe it turned positive on cd8! Is this the earliest you have ever gotten a +? :hugs:

Well what worries me is that I started at the beginning of the year getting + on cd12 then after a couple of months cd11+ then about 4 months ago getting + on cd10 and ovulating the same day and last month cd9 and now cd8 :(
Well I took my temp this morning and it was only 36.37 so still pre ov I think it will be today 
I'm going to poas later but to be honest I'm not to fussed about this cycle I really don't feel it's going to happen without ivf I'm not giving up but I can't put myself through the stress this month we will bd tonight and maby try tomorrow but if it doesn't happen I'm ok with that this cycle was all about getting that SA done and it was a success :happydance:


Hope everyone is ok T3 this snow is awfull I hate snow unless it's crimbo day lol
Brooke :hugs: :hugs: I hope you get good news and I hope your feeling a little better today
Heather I can't wait to see you test today


----------



## wanabeamama

Here's todays
 



Attached Files:







8cc0d22e.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, here's what I keep telling myself...IVF, IVF, IVF.:haha:

Your OV might be moving, but your LP is pretty steady, so everything is fine.:hugs: I know bc of your issues, you are convinced that it's only you, but you haven't seen the SA yet and my gut tells me it's a combination of the two of you. Please don't do this to yourself.:hugs:

40% of infertility issues are female, 40% are male, and the other 20% are unexplained.

Christi, he sounds wonderful!:happydance:

Thanks for the encouragement girls!

Heather, I cannot wait to see your test!:happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Good morning girls how is everyone?
I just woke from a terrible dream :-( looks like I'm up for the day now


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you work today? How are you feeling?


----------



## wanabeamama

Ivf ivf ivf ivf :) 

If I wasnt going to se the FS in a few weeks I would ask for a progesterone test because I worry my eggs don't have time to mature :(


----------



## dachsundmom

I have wondered the same thing about my eggs maturing, but it seems that no matter what I take, I won't OV any later than CD12. I am taking EPO this cycle to see if I have move it back a little, but I don't have a lot of faith in it.


----------



## wanabeamama

What's epo?


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all,

Laura, I think your eggs should be fine but I do understand your worry:hugs:
The snow isnt really settling here as it is mixed with rain. 
We have a huge xmas buffet in the office today so I am stuffed! Attacked all the French stick & cheese!! All the meat eaters ate most of my veggie stuff! :growlmad:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Icca19

Laura and Brooke :hugs: IVF, IVF, IVF!! 

Yes I work today 3pm to midnight
And no I don't feel any better. I thought yesterday it might have been going away but it was just the pain pills covering the pain. I just awoke fully sober and its def still there ! :-( I don't want to keep taking them but I need to. Idk what my chances are of being prego but the pills prob aren't helping them

Oh! I tried calling my Drs office and while I was on hold the phones shut off! 
So I called back and it wenmt to voicemail. I then called the emergency number and talked with a nurse and she ggoes. "Oh well its our Christmas and 6this isn't an emergency so your going to have to call back tomorrow" .....she was so rude and snotty. I'm SO upset with that office right now. I was on hold when they shut the phones off! The music stopped and everything. You would think they would answer the calls on hold before they cut everyone off. Plus it was only 410 pm! 

Sorry for the rant girls


----------



## dachsundmom

What's a French stick?


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> What's epo?

Evening primrose oil? I think.
xx


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> What's a French stick?

:haha::haha: Long stick of fresh bread
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, that's crap!:growlmad: They should at least take the calls of those already on hold and who the hell closes at 4 on a Thursday?:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

honeysuede said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What's a French stick?
> 
> :haha::haha: Long stick of fresh bread
> xxxClick to expand...

Oh....:dohh: Not a French penis.:haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Icca19 said:


> Laura and Brooke :hugs: IVF, IVF, IVF!!
> 
> Yes I work today 3pm to midnight
> And no I don't feel any better. I thought yesterday it might have been going away but it was just the pain pills covering the pain. I just awoke fully sober and its def still there ! :-( I don't want to keep taking them but I need to. Idk what my chances are of being prego but the pills prob aren't helping them
> 
> Oh! I tried calling my Drs office and while I was on hold the phones shut off!
> So I called back and it wenmt to voicemail. I then called the emergency number and talked with a nurse and she ggoes. "Oh well its our Christmas and 6this isn't an emergency so your going to have to call back tomorrow" .....she was so rude and snotty. I'm SO upset with that office right now. I was on hold when they shut the phones off! The music stopped and everything. You would think they would answer the calls on hold before they cut everyone off. Plus it was only 410 pm!
> 
> Sorry for the rant girls

Oh my god what a bitch that woman was to you!! :growlmad::growlmad:Sorry youre still in pain:hugs: xxx


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What's a French stick?
> 
> :haha::haha: Long stick of fresh bread
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh....:dohh: Not a French penis.:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: I was gonna say it is that sort of shape just A LOT bigger!!
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: Brooke 
T3 I love French bread and cheeses mmm
Icca that's crap I can't believe they cut you off :growlmad:


----------



## honeysuede

I can resist cakes but not bread & cheese. Gets me every time!!
Well I am off to a boring meeting in a min so will catch up with you lovelies later. I can&#8217;t wait for Heather&#8217;s update!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, EPO is evening primrose oil; IDK if it will do a damned thing, but I have 200 caps in my cabinet that I never took, so I figured why the hell not.:shrug::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Enjoy your meeting t3 lol
Why not Brooke it can't do anny harm :hugs: are you feeling any better today? :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Brooke I took epo once and it delayed O by a few days. I too O early and when I got pregnant with my 2 yo, we had sex on cd 9. 

Having a shit week! Have a cough for a few weeks now but need it gone asap!!! Boobie Monday is right around the corner. Plus caretaker for me and lo canceled yesterday (bitch!), so now I have to scramble at last minute. Sorry for the rant and sorry u ladies are having a rough time too. Waiting on pins and needles for heather. So exciting.


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I am starting to feel better.:hugs::hugs:

Nicole, I always used Kinder Care for part-time daycare in FL and DD loved it. I can't say one bad thing about them.

If you have a cold, will Boobie Monday still happen?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke was epo not wot wooly took and completely messed up her cycles ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Well I need cold gone by then or no it's not going to happen. He has a great day care that he goes to so that's not the problem. I need someone to care for me for a few days and for him in the evenings/night. Think I've got it covered but stressful at a time when I need it the least.


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Brooke was epo not wot wooly took and completely messed up her cycles ?:hugs::hugs:

:dohh::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Well I need cold gone by then or no it's not going to happen. He has a great day care that he goes to so that's not the problem. I need someone to care for me for a few days and for him in the evenings/night. Think I've got it covered but stressful at a time when I need it the least.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke was epo not wot wooly took and completely messed up her cycles ?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> :dohh::hugs:Click to expand...

I really couldn't cope to see u going thru all that ATM ,please don't touch it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

NS had a hell of a time with it as well.:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee:


----------



## honeysuede

Well my meeting was dull & I still have an hour til I can escape home. 
Brooke, when I had an attack of killer boobies the other month the pharmacist said EPO was not recommended for ladies who are TTC. I know it was only one person&#8217;s opinion though. She didn&#8217;t say why.

Just been planning what to wear for my xmas party next Wednesday, thinking black lacey dress & killer red heels!!
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I thought EPO was ok if only taken until OV?

I like the dress and heels idea.:thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> I thought EPO was ok if only taken until OV?
> 
> I like the dress and heels idea.:thumbup:

Yeah that's what is says when I google it so maybe it is:shrug: I am sure it causes no real harm anyway.:thumbup: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:shrug::haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Yay home time in a minute! :happydance:after some shopping that is.
Might treat myself to a few V&T's tonight seeing as this cycle is a bust
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:wine::beer:


----------



## Grumblebea

Af to O.


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey girls. Just letting u all know I dnt think it's gonna be good news for me. Drs called and asked me to come in to discuss the blood test results. He even had the nurse call and tell me which just seemed to make me feel worse about the situation. I am scared to death and OH is out of town on work, left last night. And I still haven't told him anything. 

Feeling very scared, alone and sad :cry: :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, it could just be the explanation on progesterone therapy.:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks Brooke :hugs: I am sitting in the waiting room now, will update as soon as I know what is going on


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> thanks Brooke :hugs: I am sitting in the waiting room now, will update as soon as I know what is going on

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

well........................

definitely not what I expected :wacko:

HCG and blood pregnancy tests were both negative
Progesterone was 10

so basically I am not pregnant and af should be here in a few days :shrug:

I knew the ICs were crap and I shouldn't believe them, but the frers clearly had a second line and I just can't believe those were false positives. Blood doesn't lie though, so I am out! 

Dr wanted to tell me in person because he thought I was gonna be really upset and hysterical. But surprisingly, I didn't shed one tear. I am actually a bit embarrassed, if anything:blush:

I went in expecting to be told I was miscarrying and losing another baby. Being told that there is no baby and never was, is so much easier to deal with, for me personally. I mean I am a little bit upset because I really thought this could be it, but its ok, it just wasn't meant to be:(


----------



## dachsundmom

You have got to be kidding me! :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, I know rite?? The only home pregnancy test I would EVER even consider taking ever again, would be a digital. 

FRER is going to get a nice bitchy letter from me sometime soon:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, what was the # on the beta?:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

he said HCG was 1


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## prettynpink29

yep FML!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Totally!:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so sorry Heather :cry:


----------



## prettynpink29

:grr::grr:

I think one day when I am really told I am pregnant, it is probably gonna take.. lets say... 9 months before I believe it! :haha:


thanks Laura! :hugs: 

TTC sucks ASS!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

One on the left is the one I just did and the middle one is from last night and on right is yesterday morning I think it's the end of my surge
 



Attached Files:







232082d0.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## prettynpink29

So I just went and got my mail and got something from school. 

I thought, o no, some more bad news! :haha: 

but to my surprise, I received a scholarship!!! 

they are paying for my entire tuition along with giving me a grant (that I don't have to pay back). There basically paying me to go to school! :)

I can't wait to start the medical program in 1 month:)


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura, the middle one looks like your positive to me :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, it's so early! :hugs:

Heather, what will you study?


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: yey Heather that's great news :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, if you are up to it tonight, you are still good bc there is a chance your eggy is still in there.:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jizz results Monday.


----------



## wanabeamama

Well were just about to go to a party and won't be back till early hours nut I'm going to try I have such a buisy day tomorrow I have a client every half hour from 9-6 so no time to be tired :(

:hugs: Monday will be a good day for you Brooke I just know it :hugs:

I just got my booking confirmation for my op I'm so pissed off I cried when I opened it and it said 27th jan I was told the 13th when they rang to ask me last week Im so upset I know it's only 2weeks longer but that's a long time when you have to put up with the pain :( I'm going to ring them tomorrow :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura....:hugs::hugs::hugs: It must be the 13th.


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke I am doing a semester long medical assistant program and then an internship with my OBGYN. The I will go on and get my ultrasound liscense, I want to work in an infertility center:) 
I can't wait to here ur results on Monday Hun! :) 

Laura surely there must be a mix up if the dr told u the 13th :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, that sounds wonderful!:happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks you! I am quite excited about it! Although I am pretty sure I would have been more excited to be pregnant:( today really sucked lol


----------



## wanabeamama

No bd :( oh said there's no point cos it's not working :( and then said can't I wait till Sunday I'm to disorganised I think he drank too much at the party because I've never herd anything so stupid in my life, TTC STA.


----------



## Desperado167

B can't wait till Monday ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> No bd :( oh said there's no point cos it's not working :( and then said can't I wait till Sunday I'm to disorganised I think he drank too much at the party because I've never herd anything so stupid in my life, TTC STA.

:growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:That just sucks Hun ,:(


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> Brooke I am doing a semester long medical assistant program and then an internship with my OBGYN. The I will go on and get my ultrasound liscense, I want to work in an infertility center:)
> I can't wait to here ur results on Monday Hun! :)
> 
> Laura surely there must be a mix up if the dr told u the 13th :hugs:

Wow u are amazing ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Brooke I am doing a semester long medical assistant program and then an internship with my OBGYN. The I will go on and get my ultrasound liscense, I want to work in an infertility center:)
> I can't wait to here ur results on Monday Hun! :)
> 
> Laura surely there must be a mix up if the dr told u the 13th :hugs:

Wow Heather that will be amaizing :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well today's opk is totally blank I have EWCM my temp is 36.38 but I have my 1dpo gass so I just don't know unless oh stops being an ass and we bd as soon as I get home tonight but I doubt it will be in time ah well :(


----------



## Grumblebea

Sorry heather, good luck with school.
Laura hopefully u still have a chance. 
Brooke I will keeping an eye out for the results... I will be all doped up from surgery but I can still read. Lol.


----------



## Grumblebea

Oh btw, my ex sil I told you that was mid 40's and pregnant with help of ivf; she had two but down to one healthy lil bean... 16 weeks I think :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck on Monday yey it's booby day :holly::holly::holly: I will be thinking of you on Monday :hugs: woo Christmas boobies you can put tinsel on them and have tinsel tittys :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Totally blank :(
 



Attached Files:







aebf43ba.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Grumblebea

12-24 hours after surge correct?


----------



## Grumblebea

I love when half of my house is clean by 6:30 am :)
I need it spotless cause I probably won't be able to do much for next weeks other than the basics. Now that I think of it, I will just hire a temporary housekeeper.


----------



## wanabeamama

Grumblebea said:


> 12-24 hours after surge correct?

My positive test was Thursday evening :(


----------



## Grumblebea

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Laura, IVF will take all of this monthly struggle away...keep telling yourself that.


Nicole, how many IVF rounds did your friend have? Was her clinic in FL?


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks :hugs: 

TTC S.T.A..... Thats our tag line lol


----------



## dachsundmom

What did OH mean about being disorganized?:nope:


----------



## Grumblebea

She had 3 rounds. 1st in Mexico (free for her), 2nd in tx and not sure where 3rd was but I'm going to assume tx because that is where she was living. She has since moved to Miami, her home town. She is mid 40's he is early to mid 50's.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> What did OH mean about being disorganized?:nope:

Meaning I should have planed time, it's impossible as soon as I got home from work I had to get ready for the party I was planning on getting him after the party but he was saying cant you wait till Sunday??? I wish it was that easy :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

How are you Brooke


----------



## dachsundmom

I am back to my old self!:happydance::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

How's work?


----------



## wanabeamama

So buisy but it's good only 3more clients to go I just finished one 5minuits early so I've come to get a quick drink and say hi :D 
I just text oh and he's going out at 8.30 I won't be home till about 7 so I guess it's a wasted cycle stupid men looks like he's back on the shit list but I can't give him too much of a hard time it's his uncle's funeral on Wednesday :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, 7 in the morning?


----------



## honeysuede

Hello!:friends:

Heather, sorry about your bloods:hugs: but well done with the scholarship:thumbup:

Laura, it looks like you're in the same boat as me then with missing ov:cry: did you:sex: at all this week?

Brooke, so glad you are back to your lovely self:hugs:

I had a late one last night, then today I had a nice pub lunch with my sister, nan & aunt then done yet more xmas shopping. Keep thinking of more things to get:wacko: Got my cousin & best mate over in a few hours & they want me & my sister to go out for xmas drinks, don't know if I can hack it haha!

So even thought this cycle was a bust, I just had an overwhelming urge to POAS:wacko: of course, :bfn: why did I do that?
xxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, 7 in the morning?

Lol no sorry I'll be home 7pm oh is going out 8.30pm


----------



## dachsundmom

Could you wait up for him?:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls how has everyone been? 

:hugs: so sorry T3 :hugs: 

I can't talk long, I'm at work (on break) but I just wanted to say hi :xmas3: 

Oh! My temps went up today but I think its just from the progesterone from this cyst (which is still there)


----------



## dachsundmom

That's a nice temp rise!


----------



## Icca19

I know but I don't want to get my hopes up
I could give the list of symptoms but I won't :rofl: but honestly I def feel different this cycle, but I'm almost certain its from the cyst, it only makes sense....right
Guess time will tell. I'm not pOAS until Tuesday at the earliest


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh hell, go for it; it's been awhile since we had a SSer.:haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Have a lovely night all!! I am off out again!! haha, hope it's not another late one xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Could you wait up for him?:hugs:

Well his usual time to arrive home on a lads night out is 5am and I'm working tomorrow he's being an ass again :(


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> Have a lovely night all!! I am off out again!! haha, hope it's not another late one xxx

T3 have fun :dance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> Hey girls how has everyone been?
> 
> :hugs: so sorry T3 :hugs:
> 
> I can't talk long, I'm at work (on break) but I just wanted to say hi :xmas3:
> 
> Oh! My temps went up today but I think its just from the progesterone from this cyst (which is still there)

Icca cysts develop because of high estrogen and poor progesterone I just found somthing the explain it cos I'm crap at explaining lol
the main cause for the development of ovarian cysts is excess estrogen levels. High levels of estrogen are responsible for hormonal imbalance leading to abnormal ovulation, poor progesterone levels and ovarian cyst formation


----------



## dachsundmom

Mr. Laura...:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::hugs:

So, Jessica's temp spike isn't cyst related?


----------



## dachsundmom

Good night, girls. I am off to dinner and to see some Xmas lights at the zoo.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

We finally :sex: not feeling very optimistic but ah well 
Oh suggested it but I said there's no point now and he said you might be wrong it's worth a try so I thought why not :shrug:

Have a good night Brooke I'm going to have an early night but no doubt I will wake up at some point in the night I can't sleep when oh isn't home so I might justcheck in lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow I just did a little googleing so I guess I was right to be concerned about early ovulation here is what I found :cry:
Some western medical data claims that a woman ovulating before day 11 will produce a smaller egg with a harder surface that can be difficult for the sperm to penetrate and fertilize. (This paper was describing older women (>40) who develop shorter follicular cycles).


----------



## Grumblebea

Laura don't worry too much about it. I'm an early Oer and have been pregnant 6 times(3 kids 3 miscarriages). Like I said with my two yo I had sex on cd 8 got pregnant and he was a healthy 9 pounds 9 ounces (2 weeks early thank God). Also one of my patients had sex on cd 5 end of af thinking she was safe (already had 4 kids and didn't want anymore) but the baby is 3 months old. So I wouldn't worry to much about it. Google can be your best friend and your worst enemy. Hugs


----------



## Icca19

I guss tomorrows temps will tell

Good night girls :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I am an early OVer too...CD10-12.


----------



## Grumblebea

Nice temps Jessica. Fx for you!


----------



## Icca19

Good morning girls :xmas3: 
Well my temps are still looking hopeful


----------



## wanabeamama

Ong got up to snow thismorning booooo it looks pretty if you don't have to go anywhere :( hope everyone is ok 

Well it's back to the tww for me today my temp whent up this morning so now I can throw my thermometer away for the rest if the year :happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Me too! I'm so happy it snowed! Iv been hoping for snow for today!! 
Were going on a waggon ride through the woods to a log cabin to see santa! 
The kids are going to have a blast!


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: yey Laura
We can be 2ww buddies! 

Brooke your not that far behind either, right?


----------



## wanabeamama

I really hate the snow it's awful to drive in and there are so many bad drivers I hate shovelling my car out so I can get to work :(

Wow sounds like such a fun day how magical :xmas10:


----------



## wanabeamama

i just finished work I got some beautiful flowers and chocolates of a client for coming in on a Sunday that was so sweet she's getting married today it will so pretty with the snow :)
I'm off to do some Christmas shopping now when I finish my Starbucks mmmmmm :coffee:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning! I should OV in the next 3-5 days.:nope:

Wish I were looking forward to that.:haha:

Laura, how much snow did you get?:hugs:

Jessica, we went to the zoo last night for DD's bday and to see the lights; it was freezing, but we had fun.:happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Oh that does sound like fun! 
Lol were all dressed like were going hunting or sled ridding. Thermals and all!


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Are you off of work today and when will you POAS?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

This much :xmas8:
 



Attached Files:







1a265d32.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wanabeamama

My back garden
 



Attached Files:







dcc0bd60.jpg
File size: 76.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, it looks beautiful! Do you have a garage for your cars?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Nope we have a driveway at the side of the house


----------



## dachsundmom

How are you feeling? Is OH being nicer?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

He's being ok I've not seen much of him today I got home about an hour ago I'm wrapping presents and he's watching football lol
I feel better that he was the one to suggest bd last night and judging by my temps I ovulated yesterday so there is atleast a teeny weeny bit of hope 

How are you feeling? Have you done an opk yet?


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll do an OPK tomorrow morning, to try and give myself some idea where I am in the cycle.

I started temping again yesterday and I'll do it until I get x-hairs and then I am throwing the BBT in the street and calling it over for the year.:haha:


----------



## amommy

Hello Ladies!! The snow looks beautiful, wish we had some, it makes the whole Christmas season seem more lovely! It hardly ever snows here! 

I guess I am CD 10, I had no idea until I read Brooke's post about ovulating in a few days, so I guess that explains the EWCM yesterday LOL.. I am completely not doing anything again this cycle! 

The dude turned out to be a dud, having a hard line view on God, and not believing in a higher power!! Also believes in abortion, so yea that was pretty much a deal breaker!! I told him I'm sorry but our views are just too far apart, especially since he would be helping me raise children.. Oh well on to the next!! 

I went to a kinky christmas party this friday, Had a blast.. (guess I revealed another secret about me).. Got a Yanni CD in a white elephant auction looking forward to listening to it on the way home!

Went to an old friend's house yesterday, he bought chicken garlic pizza and we cuddled a bit, it was good to spend time! 

Not sure if I will TTC this month, the psychics said Jan 2011 was my month LOL.. Of course I am not really believing a psychic, but thought I would mention it anyway. 

I am heading home today, been up in the Seattle area for the weekend. 

Update on my mom, she is having surgery on Wednesday, horrible time of the year for operations and hospitals, that means Christmas in the hospital, and it also means that the situation with her heart was rather dire.. I will be driving up and down from my house to visit and spend time with her as she recovers.. Not really sure what to do about Christmas as it now has a damper over it.. 

Thanks for listening ladies!


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, you totally have to do what is best for you and your family, but my DH and I are on total different ends of the political spectrum and we have had some very heated conversations.

Frankly, he and I don't agree on much, except the belief that we are both free to have our own opinions and our differences are not attacks on each other.:thumbup:

I hope all works out well for your mom.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## amommy

I am ok with differences in opinion, even on religion.. But when every conversation turned into a debate or a discussion on proving oneself right, it was irritating!! Even simple words were questioned and pushed for an explanation.. I just don't find that comforting.. 

He really was a sweet guy though!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ohhhh...:nope::nope::nope::nope:

No fun at all.:hugs:


----------



## amommy

yea honey, I'm ok with a good debate, and love to argue like the next guy, but not constantly and certainly not the first week you meet someone!! LOL.. 
I am ok with it now, it was a bit sad at first because I really thought he might work out to be someone wonderful, and I am so tired of searching!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:xmas6: santas been :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







44f052b3.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha I'm watching Jeff Dunham Christmas special lol


----------



## Icca19

Haha I love him Laura! Good stuff! 

How is everyone? 
I just got home, we had so much fun!
Here's a pic of me and Dominic in the waiting house before the waggon got there! 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/3D1DF89A-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Icca19

Here are the horses that pulled the waggon. They are huge! 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/6944E025-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww what a lovley picture :hugs: glad you had a lovley day

What's your favourite puppet mine are achmed and peanut lol am I pissing you off-fa-faaa :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Great pics!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


I love Achmed!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Icca19

Peanut is my favorite! 

Oh I wonder if the red box has it? Now I want to watch it lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha he just sang jingle bom lololol
I'm watching it on comedy central


----------



## Desperado167

Aw your pics are gorgeous ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hmmm; I will have to check if we are going to get it over here tonight on Comedy Central? I love Jingle Boom! I watched it on Youtube earlier this week.:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's on here on Friday.


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Where's Heather?:hugs::nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omfg peanut just had me crying with laughter you gota watch it on Friday :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Grumblebea

Thanks guys, i just tivoed it for friday :)


----------



## Icca19

Thanks girls :hugs: 
I went camera crazy LOL I have a ton of pictures. I like to scrapbook


----------



## honeysuede

Good morning all! Well af got me yesterday morning, lots of cramps and sore boobs with it too, 3 days early. I am ok though, on to the next cycle so ov again in 2 weeks. Then I have my hsg 25th if no like this time. How is everyone doing? I have just read the last few pages, some lovely photos! Glad you're in with a chance laura. My oh is big time on the shit list. Really was horrible on sat night for no reason. Spent yesterday saying sorry but I was far too mad. He is taking me on a date thursday to make up for it. What a knob! Anyway, off to work now. Only 4 days then it's xmas break xxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 glad you can move on that came quick :hugs: 
Can't believe my op is now the 27th jan the hospital just rang me I feel so frustrated :( that's another 6weeks away yet I just want it over and done with I feel like I'm just hanging around and it's another 6werks with no chance of getting pregnant :cry: January is the longest month ever :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke good luck with your SA results :hugs:

T3 at least this time you can prepare yourself for earlier ovulation and grab the bull by the horns :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Sorry you op is later Laura, but hopefully the time will fly by. Just try to keep busy for the next 6 weeks & it will come round sooner than you think I promise:hugs::hugs:

Hehe, grab the bull by the horns!! I am due to ov Anytime from Jan 1st-3rd so busy new year for me!! 
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey are you going to carry on temping so you can see ov? I usually start on the last day of af, 

See the problem with the 27th of jan is af is due that day and they won't do it then so I'm going to ask the FS when I see him on the 6th if there is anything I can take to stop af :shrug:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Yey are you going to carry on temping so you can see ov? I usually start on the last day of af,
> 
> See the problem with the 27th of jan is af is due that day and they won't do it then so I'm going to ask the FS when I see him on the 6th if there is anything I can take to stop af :shrug:

Oh I see, tell them that & they will have to change it, that is why my HSG has been put back 3 months in a row, they only do them Wednesday Afternoons & they kept booking them when I would be on AF or after ov & I didnt wanna miss a month of TTC.

Yep I think I will start temping again, maybe from Friday or Saturday. Gave up this month as I kept forgetting after ov! 
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I can't put it off any longer than that the pain is really getting me down I feel so depressed when af is due not just because of bfn but I'm scared of the pain I'm about to get if I don't have the 27th the next one after that will be 10th of feb another 2months away :( 
I hate being a girl :(


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> I can't put it off any longer than that the pain is really getting me down I feel so depressed when af is due not just because of bfn but I'm scared of the pain I'm about to get if I don't have the 27th the next one after that will be 10th of feb another 2months away :(
> I hate being a girl :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Being A girl really does suck. I said that to James yesterday while sitting there a hot water bottle on my boobs & a big bloated period belly. 
I really hope they can move it forward for you hun, even if it is just by a few days. Really push it with them & tell them how emotional it is. 
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Laura, you could use the pill if you are willing to sacrifice a cycle.


----------



## wanabeamama

I'll do anything I might have to use the pill anyway when I see the FS as he will be able to take control of my cycle ready to start the ivf right after my lap I ovulate a couple arround the 10th of jan so just after my FS appointment so I guess I got that one last shot and then the next cycle I will have to use the pill unless there is anything else they can give me :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke what time will you get the result of your SA? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think they will be ready this afternoon, but today is DD's :cake: and IDK if I want to risk any bad news, so I might put off getting them until tomorrow.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/2C85C9A9-orig.jpg

I think it's going to be a CD10-11 OV for me.


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/2C85C9A9-orig.jpg
> 
> I think it's going to be a CD10-11 OV for me.

Hi Brooke!!:hugs:
I am sure it won't be bad news:hugs:
Also, ov has come round quick, it feels like only yesterday you were waiting for af
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, there feels like there is no break.:nope:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Yep, there feels like there is no break.:nope:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Good morning girls 

:hugs: Laura :hugs: :hugs: 

I'm sitting in my drs officve right now waiting for someone (a nurse I think) to explain my results of my ultrasound last week.
I think they are going to check my progesterone levels to see if I Oed 
And maybe another U/S but who knows 

:happydance: yey Brooke your going to join the 2ww :happydance:


----------



## Grumblebea

GM Ladies. Guess what today is??? Yep it's :holly::holly: Monday and I'm scared shitless! Hope all is well with you ladies. Will be checking in for SA results...I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole, what time do you get your DDs?:happydance:


----------



## Grumblebea

I have to be there at 11 surgery is at noon. Which sucks cause as u all know, I am up at 5-6 am everyday. Surgery is 2 1/2 and 1 hour recovery. Very long day. I'm starving and dying for some coffee. Oh well I'll just have to suck it up and quite whining.


----------



## dachsundmom

And you have at-home care for the next few days?


----------



## mammag

Hi ladies! I know it has been forever since I have posted on here, but things have gotten crazy on the home front, DH cheated; with my best friend, and moved out. I have had quite a time facing the world lately. Things are better now and he is actually home. The whole thing just got out of control; here is the story, he had been drinking one one day, with my friends fiance, we went home and Jen (my friend) and Corey (her fiance) started fighting after we left. I spent much of the night talking Jen off a cliff so to speak, but eventually went to bed. So apparently after I went to bed she continued texting DH, the conversation turned inappropriate at some point, I still don't know nor am I interested in the details. When he woke up sober the next morning he told me, and I was heartbroken, I know some people might not think it was that big of a deal, but I have always trusted him so completely; and that is gone now. But we are trying to move past it, even though his constant ass kissing is almost more than I can bare, not to mention I lost my best and only real life friend, and ruined the great trust and faith I had in my marriage. So, that's my last couple of months :( How are you ladies?


----------



## dachsundmom

Holy shit!:growlmad::growlmad::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Mammag  So sorry to read what you have been through the last few months. It is so hard when the trust goes, it takes a long time & a lot of work to rebuild that. I hope you are ok & things get better soon:hugs::hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## mammag

I am ok now. We'll get through this. And i give him some credit for coming to me the next day, cuz honestly i never would have known. Idk, that's what I'm telling myself anyway.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jesus, Grace; you are taking it better than I would have. That's for damn sure.:hugs:


----------



## mammag

Lol, I'm better now, but not so much just a few weeks ago. I was an angry, bitter mess. But it's either brood over it and turn into a bitter sad person, or put it behind me and move on. We all deserve a second chance; and it could have been way worse. I love him to the depths of my soul I discovered. When he was gone I couldn't do anything, couldn't eat, couldn't sleep, couldn't get off the couch. I had to take the kids to a family members house because I couldn't get off the couch long enough to make a PB&J sandwich. It was a terrible feeling, but if he ever hurts me like that again, I think I'll just have to kill him. He promised me he'll never drink again and that he would never do anything like that to me sober and blah blah blah.


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you still living in OH?


----------



## mammag

And on a different note, Soy completely screwed me up, I'm now not ovulating till around CD 25, and having 45 day cycles. Not that I'm trying to get pregnant right now, but it's been a few months, and it's still screwing with me. And my sister had her baby, I'll upload a pic of her. She is adorable.


----------



## mammag

yeah, still here.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, you never did more than that one soy cycle, right?:nope:


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0249.jpg

PaeLynn Grace


----------



## mammag

I did two I think


----------



## mammag

Maybe 3.


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh that's right...the name, LOL. Now I remember.


----------



## mammag

so how have you guys been? Any more :bfp:'s?


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, who was the last BFP you saw?


----------



## MrsStutler

Glad to see you on here Grace! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sending you lots of metal hugs.

Grumblebea~ Good luck today!!! :hugs::hugs:

Well I got my Christmas wish and DH let me go get another u/s at the 3D place, I attached some pictures. Little brat wasn't cooperating at all, at one point on the video he gets really upset and does the "angry baby" face...it was adorable.

I'm going to get kicked out of the house temporarily today so they can spray fungicide on our floors, which are now concrete thanks to the plumber screwing up a job and flooding the house. :dohh: If I don't get back on this week, I hope you all have a Merry Christmas and I'll be hoping for some Christmas miracles :flower:
 



Attached Files:







BABY BOY_15.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3









BABY BOY_28.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 3









BABY BOY_21.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mammag

Um, I'm not sure. Mer maybe?


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla! That is wonderful!:happydance::hugs::hugs:

Happy holidays to you too! :hugs:

Grace, did you see Tracey's BFP?


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri, too?


----------



## mammag

I saw Harri :) Feel bad saying it, but not sure who Traci is, what's her screen name?


----------



## mammag

OOOHHHHHH! Waiting is preggers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2c

HEY GRACE!!!!!! I am so very sorry to heAr what you have been going through. Horrible times. I really hope it's all upwards from here for you. We missed you very much!


----------



## dachsundmom

The jizz is shit. DH needed 20 million per CC to be in the normal range and he only has 10 million; only 3 million of those move forward, not enough for IUI...definitely in IVF territory.

A natural BFP is going to be very difficult. I guess the weight gain and smoking over the last two years have taken their toll. 

FML.:cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sorry about what happened hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> The jizz is shit. DH needed 20 million per CC to be in the normal range and he only has 10 million; only 3 million of those move forward, not enough for IUI...definitely in IVF territory.
> 
> A natural BFP is going to be very difficult. I guess the weight gain and smoking over the last two years have taken their toll.
> 
> FML.:cry:

Omg brooke I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs: does he take any supplements? Can he re test? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

He can retest in 3 months and yes he can take supplements, but for IVF, I'm not sure if it matters. IDK.:cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
I'm just going out to dinner I will be back soon with more hugs :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Sorry about the test results Brooke :hugs: does it make no difference at an ivf level ?


----------



## harri

Hey grace! So sorry about everything that's been going on :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: hope you're ok now xxx

Brooke - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so sorry for your SA results :( :hugs: xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hello ladies! I've been lurking for a while now. I feel bad for not posting but then I feel like if I do then I might bother someone or cause hurt feelings. Just know that I think of you all often and hope the best for you all. 

I am doing well. The baby is measuring almost 2 pounds now and according to my OB has a "big fucking head" lol I go back tomorrow and do my GTT and will get some new pics then. Last time she wasn't cooperative.


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, and the rest of you knocked up girls...we can see when you are in the thread, so you might as well stop stalking and start talking.:haha:

We started this together and I intend for us to see each other through until the end...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm back :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm stuffed lol


----------



## wanabeamama

So Brooke are we going to be ivf buddies? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer, and the rest of you knocked up girls...we can see when you are in the thread, so you might as well stop stalking and start talking.:haha:
> 
> We started this together and I intend for us to see each other through until the end...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am glad you feel that way Brooke. I wasn't sure how everyone felt about it and the last thing I want to do is unintentionally shove my pregnancy in everyone's faces kwim?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Please, you're one of us, please don't stay away.:hugs::hugs:


Laura, it's going to take a few for DH to accept this one; he's on Google trying to prove the damn test wrong. He needs to quit smoking.:nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

Mer :hugs: :hugs: sometimes we need pregnant ladies around to show us that it can happen :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, did almost everyone come back today? :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Thanks you guys! Yes! It looks that way! I will try to be more involved from now on.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Please, you're one of us, please don't stay away.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Laura, it's going to take a few for DH to accept this one; he's on Google trying to prove the damn test wrong. He needs to quit smoking.:nope:

Oh no :hugs: i keep telling my oh. To stop smoking he started a year ago when his dad got sick he was going to stop last week but then his uncle died but he said as soon as Im pregnant he will stop but not thinking that smoking could be the reason I'm not all he says is my mate smokes and he's got 7kids grrrr men

How does your DH feel about ivf?


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: :happydance: sing...we are family yeah yeah yeah yeah I got all my sistas with me ohhh yeahhhhhh lol :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH is fine with the idea of IVF, but he needs to come to grips with the financial aspect of it. And there is the left over embryo thing, but we can deal with that.

Right now he is in total denial, bc the last SA was very good; he put on 20lbs in the last year and smokes...it hasn't helped matters at all.

I am not blaming him, but I am in no mood to try and improve the SA; he needs to grow a kid in a lab and be done with it.:haha:


----------



## Icca19

Well girls my progesterone was only 3.5 :cry:


----------



## Icca19

OMG Grace!! How are you?? 
:hugs: we've missed you SO much!! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Icca19 said:


> Well girls my progesterone was only 3.5 :cry:

:cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Icca19 said:


> Well girls my progesterone was only 3.5 :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: does that mean you didn't ovulate? :cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> My DH is fine with the idea of IVF, but he needs to come to grips with the financial aspect of it. And there is the left over embryo thing, but we can deal with that.
> 
> Right now he is in total denial, bc the last SA was very good; he put on 20lbs in the last year and smokes...it hasn't helped matters at all.
> 
> I am not blaming him, but I am in no mood to try and improve the SA; he needs to grow a kid in a lab and be done with it.:haha:

Why can't men just get to grips with the fact that what they do makes a huge difference too? 
Broke do you think that what happened when you were handing over the sample may have made a difference?


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it's a possibility, but I can't see how it would do that much damage.

If I weren't old as dirt, then it might not be a problem and there would be time to work on it.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


I keep getting pains in my right near my ovary (opposite side to my cyst) :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::hugs::hugs:

Have you done another OPK?


----------



## wanabeamama

No I did one on Saturday and it was totally blank I just peed so I will do one in the morning I've had an ache there all day and now it's like sharp pin pricks and kind of a burning sensation :( hope it's not another cyst it's bad enough with one :( I'm already a hormonal wreck lol


----------



## wanabeamama

This was saturdays
 



Attached Files:







aebf43ba.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Icca19

Nope no ovulation for me this cycle :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Jessica, how did you get x-hairs?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Idk??

Maybe I did, I had a good temp rise! And a super dark opk! 

Not enough progesterone to sustain a pregnancy though :cry:


----------



## Grumblebea

Brooke and Grace, so sorry hugs. As for me... I made it!


----------



## MrsStutler

Icca19 said:


> Well girls my progesterone was only 3.5 :cry:

:cry: I'll be hoping for some Christmas miracle magic for you!:hugs::hugs:

I can't believe I missed Waiting's BFP!:happydance: Yay! Congrats hun!

oh and Mer- I am SO glad I got to see you on here because I've been DYING to know if you were having a boy or girl! Made my night seeing your siggy!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> Icca19 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls my progesterone was only 3.5 :cry:
> 
> :cry: I'll be hoping for some Christmas miracle magic for you!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I can't believe I missed Waiting's BFP!:happydance: Yay! Congrats hun!
> 
> oh and Mer- I am SO glad I got to see you on here because I've been DYING to know if you were having a boy or girl! Made my night seeing your siggy!:happydance:Click to expand...

OMG! You didn't know? I could have sworn that I had told you!:dohh: Sorry about that!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Grumblebea said:


> Brooke and Grace, so sorry hugs. As for me... I made it!

:happydance: :happydance: how you feeling? :hugs::hugs: :holly:


----------



## Grumblebea

Like I've been hit by a truck. Oddly enough my boobies don't just just my back muscles and my sides from being stretched out. I'm sure when that settles down then I'll be able to feel the boobie pain. My mom called the doc last night cause I was crying and shaking so bad from the pain. She doubled up on my pain meds and muscle relaxers. Pain meds don't do much but the muscle relaxers are a life saver! I go back today at 1 to get bandages off and put into a bra. I'm so swollen and high that I could touch them with my chin. Laying here waiting for meds to kick in so I can go back to sleep, my poor mom has to keep getting up with me every 4 hours. I just ring the bell on my night table. She's a saint! Hope all is well with everyone today and sorry for the long boring story.


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, now that you have had it done, I can say this...my cousin said the boob job was worse than both of her c-sections and I am scared of it, so you are more woman than I am.:hugs::haha:

Did you have you implants over or under your muscles?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: can't wait to see them :haha: hope the pain doesn't last too long :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/306B0CF8-orig.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

Ooooooo it's getting close Brooke :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

I have awfull anxiety today :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, is it bc of the pain?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't think so I think it's because of maby stress and worry and clients keep telling me about there bad news and a build up of things really and I keep thinking what if I never have a baby or what if there is something else wrong with me or what if........


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi ladies
Brooke I am sorry about your results:hugs:
Laura sorry youre feeling anxious, I hate it when I feel like that:hugs:
Hope everyone else is ok, I havent had a chance to read all of the posts.
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls how is everyone ? 
:hugs: laura I know what you mean, idk how much more I can take of people lol I work 12hr every day this week :-( I am so sleepy


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, do you get over time and comission from this job?:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

Yes yes I do!


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Will you stay after the holidays?


----------



## Icca19

Don't get excited girls its just a OPK but I had to POAS :rofl: 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/84DB17FF-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Icca19

Yes I'm going to stay after the hoildays :happydance: 


I'm going to the store to get a HPT, I'm 10DPO its about that time lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, Jessica...we will be here for you.:hugs::hugs:

Why won't your doc give you progesterone without the SA?:nope:


----------



## Icca19

He said he doesn't want to give me all this stuff if it turns out to just ba a problem with DH


----------



## honeysuede

Oooh Jessica you are going to test yay!!!!! Xxxx

I am soooo bored this week at work! I wish I could just chat to you girls all day instead I have to have a sneaky check online when no one is around!
Only 2 more days though, & Thursday is not a full day, then I am off until 3rd Jan although I am doing a few hours next Wednesday to help out. I have my xmas do tomorrow night.

Anyone else got any xmas parties going on?

OH&#8217;s brother lives near New York & offered to pay for him to go there for xmas today. He said no due to spending money etc. We went there only a few months ago but still makes me wanna go again! I would prefer it for new year though.

Sorry about rambling, I think work has turned me into a bore today!!!
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Here's the thing, Jessica...even if the SA is bad, your progesterone levels have to go up, so IDK why your doctor is being so stubborn with it.:nope::hugs:


T3, New York, as in the states?:hugs:


----------



## Icca19

he's just stuborn in general. 
If I don't line how our appointment goes in feb (the 27th) I'm going to look for a new Dr


----------



## honeysuede

Brooke &#8211; Yep, he lives in a posh part of Connecticut (Greenwich) we have been there a few times I love it. Last time was September. So much money though took forever to save up.
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Greenwich is beautiful...especially in the fall.


----------



## honeysuede

Yeah it is beautiful. I wish I was there now
If only I won the lottery hey!! I can dream!
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Grumblebea

Brooke they went under the muscle. Doing much better today if I keep up with the meds. Yesterday my back hurt something awful and today it's just my sides. Not too bad today. Boobies don't really hurt and my c-section was 10 times worse. Atleast I can get up and down on my own. I can move my arms just fine. Mom keeps massaging my back and sides so really not too bad.


----------



## dachsundmom

If I do it, I would definitely go under the muscle, so it doesn't look like I have doughnuts for boobs.:haha:

Is your BF helping to take care of you?:hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

No bf is at his moms for the holidays but being very supportive the best he can by phone. Ex was being a total ass right before surgery but is actually being very sweet today. Going to come visit lo tonight and offered to bring me some won ton soup. 
Under the muscle is the was to go to look more natural and not look like you've got two balloons under your skin. Going to doc at 1 can't wait to see them. 
Jessica, I have some natural progesterone cream I bought that u use after O, I don't need it anymore and would be more than happy to send it to u if u would like. I bought it off the net that sells opk, hpt, vits but can't remember name of site. Lmk and it's yours.


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya sorry I can only pop in and out


----------



## Grumblebea

Mom is doing a fantastic job taking care of me and LO, I owe her big time.


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:

:wave:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi::hi::hi:


----------



## wanabeamama

Grumblebea said:


> Mom is doing a fantastic job taking care of me and LO, I owe her big time.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg oh has been shopping today and I have lots of goodies under the tree including a beeverbrooks (expensive jewellers ) bag under the tree :happydance: and some specially wrapped prezzies and a big box ahhh I'm excited :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## waiting2c

Oooooh awesome Laura!! I love xmas!! Ive been away for the past two days for work, got back last night and my OH had been shopping too. Its very exciting


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: I'm worried that what I got oh is crap now lol I wonder what that big one could be hehe
 



Attached Files:







9639d9a6.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dachsundmom

Boots, LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha leather boots :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## wanabeamama

The box from the jewelers is to big to be a ring :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> The box from the jewelers is to big to be a ring :(

Maybe not.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

How's DH is he still googleing? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope: He's in total denial.


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: is he still smoking?


----------



## dachsundmom

As of last night, no...but, IDK what goes on while I am at work.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:( well at least if he's not smoking while your around he's atleast cut down :hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi!!:hi::hi:
I am in my room sorting through loads of clothes, man I have a lot of crap!!

My OH smokes too, he has been using the electric fags the last few months along with roll ups so has cut down but he has been smoking since 13 or 14:nope:

Laura the presents look cool!! What did you get him?
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

How was work?


----------



## honeysuede

Work was dull, I just want the xmas break to start now! Tomorrow will be equally as dull. Never mind.
How is your day Brooke??
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Still at work, LOL :coffee:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Still at work, LOL :coffee:

Oh what time is it where you are? What is your job? sorry if you told me already :blush::hugs:xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

It's 1630 here and I do insurance.:wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey t3 you ok? I got rid of loads of crap a few weeks ago lol


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> It's 1630 here and I do insurance.:wacko:

So I guess you don't have long til home time then?
It's 9.30 here & I am already thinking about going to bed!!:sleep: Got a busy few nights ahead. What a cool chick I am haha!! In bed by 10 xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke what kind of insurance do you do ?


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Hey t3 you ok? I got rid of loads of crap a few weeks ago lol

Hi sweet! Yeah I am ok, I love having clear outs, do it all the time!:haha: Sell loads of crap on ebay for not much money but it all helps. 

How are you?
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ha t3 I was in bed for 9.30 last night lol
I have to go late night shopping after work tomorrow it's open till 11 pm lol


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm good I just whent to the supermarket and spent £150 on crap lol just alcohol and Christmas nibble food like pringles, peanuts,chocolate oh and a block of cheese :rofl: 
Still have no food in the house lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Brooke what kind of insurance do you do ?

Auto, home, life, and commercial; I don't touch health insurance bc it's just not good karma, lol. :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> I'm good I just whent to the supermarket and spent £150 on crap lol just alcohol and Christmas nibble food like pringles, peanuts,chocolate oh and a block of cheese :rofl:
> Still have no food in the house lol

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:xmas14:Jeez I'm gona be :mamafy:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas14::xmas8::xmas21:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Brooke what kind of insurance do you do ?
> 
> Auto, home, life, and commercial; I don't touch health insurance bc it's just not good karma, lol. :wacko:Click to expand...

Yeah I see how that could suck ass :(


----------



## honeysuede

:rofl::rofl:Laura, that made me laugh. I am trying to avoid all xmas food but it is so damn hard:munch::munch:

Yep, i am usually in bed before 10 on work nights too. Xmas do tomorrow night & it doesn't end until 12.45 am & the lady driving me wants to stay til the end:wacko: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/cdcfde66.mp4 ::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, all I can see is the car seat, lol


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, all I can see is the car seat, lol

me too, do I need sound? I will plug in my earphones:thumbup: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ha yeah it's a christmas song in reggae lol


----------



## honeysuede

:growlmad::growlmad:ggrrr OH has stolen my earphones:growlmad::growlmad:
I wanna hear Reggae xmas song!!

I am off to bed now girls, speak tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Night night t3 :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good night!:hugs:


Oh, I don't have speakers on at work, lol. Let me try it again.:haha:


----------



## Grumblebea

Back from dr, got bandages off. New meds cause other was making me itch like crazy. They are huge and swollen but sure are pretty. Got all my Christmas shopping and wrapping done early cause I didn't know how well my arm would be working. Had my work Christmas party last friday at one of the docs house on the beach, it was beautiful. Ex is on his was over to visit lo and bring me some wonton soup, that's all I want to eat :( Hope all is well with you ladies. Jessica lmk if u want that progesterone cream.


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey Girls:flower:

wow looks like everyone came on for a visit and I missed it!:growlmad: Things have not been so good here with me the last few days:cry: 

I am so glad all the pregnancy's are going good:thumbup::happydance:

Grace!!! I missed you:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry about you and your OH:hugs: That is horrible:growlmad: 

Brooke, so sorry about the SA results:hugs::hugs: Was this the confirmation to move forward with IVF hun?:hugs:

Laura did you and OH end up getting some LLL on around O? :hugs:

T3 have fun at all those Christmas parties!!! How fun:)

Jessica, so sorry about no O :hugs: did they end up doing another u/s?

Nicole, :happydance: :happydance: BOOBIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, what's going on? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole, you know when you are healed we do expect pics!:haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather what happened are you ok? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Nicole, you know when you are healed we do expect pics!:haha::hugs:

^^^wss


----------



## prettynpink29

I really just a few days of being bitter and sad :cry: 

OHs cousin just announced she is expecting, and to top it off she is due OHs and my anniversary. This is the 4th time she has been pregnant. The first 2 she had abortions, the third she miscarried, but planned on having another abortion. and this is the 4th and she is 8 weeks. 

This one, was really hard for me to deal with :cry:


----------



## prettynpink29

And to top it off... I had the stomach flu friday night then woke up to a cold sunday morning and then AF yesterday. Shitty few days for me :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

and........ I think my co worker might be pregnant and is too afraid to tell me :( She is one of the hand full of people that know we are TTC


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh hell, Heather.:hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

TTC SUCKS ROYAL HAIRY ASS 
I'm sorry you had a shitty few days Heather :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, TTC sucks balls, except you can't suck balls bc you won't get a BFP.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

:haha: 

Have an appt in march with fs to hopefully start the process to freeze my eggys!!!!:)


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, fertilized or unfertilized?


----------



## prettynpink29

Might do a little of both:) 

I have a consultation to 'meet the dr' in jan. then official appt in march. But when I spoke to the nurse she said I will have the option to do both:)


----------



## Grumblebea

Oh pics in a few weeks, looks like a freak show at the moment. Af got me today too so not helping mood much. Cycles are getting shorter and shorter. Was 26 then 24 and now 23. Not ttc but he'll with af lasting 6-7 days and only 23 day cycle feels as if she's always here :(.


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn, Nicole. AF and surgery.:nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Nicole :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke do I have an appt scheduled yet with fs?


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you mean me? LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

:haha: :rofl: I am on my iPhone and I still dnt txt very well yet :)

Yes I meant you!


----------



## dachsundmom

I see my OB on Thursday and go from there, LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

Thursday:) I hope it's a positive appt for you:hugs: is OH going with you?


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/6B37EF2E-orig.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance: looks like it will be positive later today or tomorrow :D


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, are you feeling any better today?:hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

GM ladies!


----------



## dachsundmom

How are you feeling?:hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Getting a little better thanks. May go for a little walk tonight to let lo see Christmas lights.


----------



## dachsundmom

How long are you off of work?


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, are you feeling any better today?:hugs:

No probably worse :( I accused oh of wanting to find someone else last night and he said why would I want to fund someone else and I said maby you want to find someone that can have kids :cry: he said I can't believe you just said that, and said that's the reason I'm insecure because I think I can't have kids and he felt awfull so now I feel awfull he is at the funeral now and I'm not there to support him :cry::cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

Grumblebea said:


> Getting a little better thanks. May go for a little walk tonight to let lo see Christmas lights.

:hugs::hugs: I'm glad your feeling better


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...you can have kids; you just need some help.

Everyone left on this thread is going to need some sort of medical intervention at some point...so you are totally not alone.

I am not saying we can't do it naturally, but each of us seems to have one issue or another...even if it's just a simple SA and time.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry: :cry: thank you brooke :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
I'm so glad we all have each other I really couldn't cope with out you girls :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Of course! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wait for the SA nad stop beating yourself up...I have a feeling this issue lies with both you and OH. You are set to start IVF, so one way or the other, you are going to be knocked up in the first part of 2012! :happydance:


----------



## Grumblebea

Last Thursday was my last day and I don't go back until January 4th :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Last Thursday was my last day and I don't go back until January 4th :)

:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Grumblebea

Yes I am blessed by wonderful bosses and co-workers picking up my slack. My dr's I work for gave me 6 months maternity leave for lo. They (bosses) don't know I had a boob job but still gave me personal/vacation time off so I'm still getting paid leave :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole, you cannot beat that! :thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all! I hope you are all having a good day xxx:hugs:

Laura, I am sorry you are feeling down. I agree, having all you lovely people here as support makes the world of difference. I know things seem hard & out of reach at the moment hun but I promise they will get better. I know I have not been able to get online as much last few days due to work & constant xmas stuff but you still have my number if you EVER want to talk, I truly mean that :hugs:xxx

Well I am leaving work in half hour, then I got 2 hours to get home & ready for the xmas do tonight. Man I will feel terrible when I have to be back in the office early tomorrow! At least it is a short day & then I am off. 

By the way, I meant to say I started taking honey & cinnamon yesterday. It is going to take a lot of getting used to! But we will see if it makes a difference for a few cycles I guess. Also, I am going to try to remember to start temping at the weekend, about 8 days before ov should be ok right?

Much love to you all!!!! xxx:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Glad you are feeling better nicole xx

Hello Brooke!! xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T; as long as you get 4-5 pre OV temps, FF will give you an OV day.:thumbup:

It takes you 2 hours to get home from work?:nope:

I live 5 houses down from my office, LOL. And, I still drive here.:blush:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> T; as long as you get 4-5 pre OV temps, FF will give you an OV day.:thumbup:
> 
> It takes you 2 hours to get home from work?:nope:
> 
> I live 5 houses down from my office, LOL. And, I still drive here.:blush:

No it only takes 35 mins to walk but I was including the getting ready in that time haha xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow, 35 minute walk...we don't walk in the States, lol. We are very attached to our big SUVs.:haha:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Wow, 35 minute walk...we don't walk in the States, lol. We are very attached to our big SUVs.:haha:

:haha::haha: I must admit I have been walking half the time & getting the bus half the time with the shit weather of late, I am busing it tonight as I wanna get home, the bus starts & stops right outside my office block - too tempting!!
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you drive?


----------



## honeysuede

Nope don't drive. Tried to learn twice before, hated it both times. James doesn't drive either, I guess as he's worked in the city since he was 17 he has never thought he needed it. He has said he would learn if we have a baby though. We will see! Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## amommy

In the hospital waiting room girls, Please pray hard, the surgery started and now runs to 2pm our time, its 930 now.. 
This is going to be a long haul!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

Holy crap, took me 20 minutes to read back! :haha: anyways...I have nothing better to do today other than sit on my butt playing with the computer:thumbup: There is a guy here installing our new laminate wood flooring and I always hate it when people like plumbers/handymen/cable guy are here. I never know what to do with myself while they are here. I'm not all that excited about this either...I picked out the flooring but now that it's going in and I see it with the rest of the house...I hate it. I really, really hate it but there isn't much I can do now:shrug: but grow to like it. I wish I could have just kept my old floor, stupid plumber guy just had to ruin it all. 

Hey Grumblebea- how are the boobies doing? We've been family friends with a plastic surgeon here for a long time and I used to help with the aftercare when the patients went home and it always looked really painful! Hope you are fairing ok!


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla, leave your little town and head to Ikea for area rugs and Chik-Fil-A for lunch.:haha:


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> Kayla, leave your little town and head to Ikea for area rugs and Chik-Fil-A for lunch.:haha:

God that sounds good. I'm starving at the moment too! I'm thinking of making a panda express run. As he puts more of the stuff down it looks better but I'm still not in love with it. It's just our kitchen/dining room and hallways at least. I swear if I ever see that plumber again I'm going to wring his neck.


----------



## dachsundmom

I love Panda, but I don't live anywhere close to one...have a Panda bowl for me.:haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

Good afternoon girls:)

Heard back today from fs earlier and my first appt is Jan 30th:) I can't wait to get everything started! But very nervous about medications and monitoring:( dnt want to end up in the hospital anymore! Or have cysts rupture/twist. 

How is everyone else today? 

Laura so sorry u had a hard day:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Eww panda! Lol 

Chippys sounds much better, rite Brooke?:rofl: 

I dnt eat fast food

But OH took me on a date last night and I ate ice cream for the first time in years! Lol think it will be years before I ever eat that again! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

OH, it is chippy night! LOL


----------



## Grumblebea

Boobie are great no problems there. Just muscle pain in back and sides. I got all new hardwoods in the common areas and absoutely love them! Hope all is well with u ladies today. Think I will be well enough to go home by myself tomorrow but I am loving being waited on hand and foot by my mom and brothers. I'm a very blessed person. Don't think I say that enough!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/A50DE3A4-orig.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good Morning ladies! Hope Thursday is great for you all. Only a few more day until Christmas. I still have not wrapped anything! EEK! My OB appointment went well Tuesday and she is still a "she"! Still haven't gained any weight which only means that I have lost some. Oh well. She is well and over 2 pounds so I am not worried. Her crib finally came yesterday and Keith put it together. I am going to take a picture of it then put the bedding on it then take more pics. I will post one here. He kids are so stinking excited about "Baby Penny" especially the boys. They have been going through their toys to donate this week and keep bringing us toys they think are appropriate for the baby. 
Is everyone ready for Christmas? Honestly I am ready for it to come and go. My youngest will be 5 on the 3rd of January (the day we go back to school) and I think I am more excited about his birthday than Christmas.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/A50DE3A4-orig.jpg

WOW! That looks positive to me!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, I haven't even started shopping yet.:blush:

I am going to try and leave work early and head to Target...luckily everything DD wants, I can find there and what I can't, she can have gift crads from Kroger, lol.

I am so glad that "she" is still a "she.":happydance::happydance:

Please post all of your pics, I would love to see them!

I have a doc appt at 1:00, just so I can formally be told that the jizz is shot to hell.:haha:


----------



## harri

USAFKnineWife said:


> Good Morning ladies! Hope Thursday is great for you all. Only a few more day until Christmas. I still have not wrapped anything! EEK! My OB appointment went well Tuesday and she is still a "she"! Still haven't gained any weight which only means that I have lost some. Oh well. She is well and over 2 pounds so I am not worried. Her crib finally came yesterday and Keith put it together. I am going to take a picture of it then put the bedding on it then take more pics. I will post one here. He kids are so stinking excited about "Baby Penny" especially the boys. They have been going through their toys to donate this week and keep bringing us toys they think are appropriate for the baby.
> Is everyone ready for Christmas? Honestly I am ready for it to come and go. My youngest will be 5 on the 3rd of January (the day we go back to school) and I think I am more excited about his birthday than Christmas.

Omg Mer you haven't gained any weight? I wish I could say the same - I'm up to 8 pounds already :rofl: :rofl: I want to see a bump pic!


----------



## harri

Lovely OPK Brooke!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey Harry your an onion :happydance:


----------



## Grumblebea

Just stopping in to say hi.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies! Hope Thursday is great for you all. Only a few more day until Christmas. I still have not wrapped anything! EEK! My OB appointment went well Tuesday and she is still a "she"! Still haven't gained any weight which only means that I have lost some. Oh well. She is well and over 2 pounds so I am not worried. Her crib finally came yesterday and Keith put it together. I am going to take a picture of it then put the bedding on it then take more pics. I will post one here. He kids are so stinking excited about "Baby Penny" especially the boys. They have been going through their toys to donate this week and keep bringing us toys they think are appropriate for the baby.
> Is everyone ready for Christmas? Honestly I am ready for it to come and go. My youngest will be 5 on the 3rd of January (the day we go back to school) and I think I am more excited about his birthday than Christmas.
> 
> Omg Mer you haven't gained any weight? I wish I could say the same - I'm up to 8 pounds already :rofl: :rofl: I want to see a bump pic!Click to expand...

I will get Keith to take one. We haven't taken one in a few months. Just been so busy here lately. I will get it when I take pics of the crib. Give me a chance to throw on a bra:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Mer!! Good to see you! Cant wait to see your crib and bump pic!

Hope everyone else is good today  My last day of work for the year, cant wait for it to be over!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/E219A4BE-orig.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

God damn Brooke I never saw an opk that positive :D


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not sure if it matters, with the jizz being shot and all.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry::cry::cry: :hugs::hugs: you just never know miracles do happen and a pray one happened for you Brooke :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> :cry::cry::cry: :hugs::hugs: you just never know miracles do happen and a pray one happened for you Brooke :hugs:

You too! We are cycle buddies.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, is your salon closed Monday?


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I'm open late tomorrow then open Christmas eve then closed foe 3whole days :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

I am screwed though I still have shopping to do lol oh is going to clean the house tomorrow :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I did all of my Xmas shopping in one hour this afternoon, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok here is a bump pic. Apparently I didn't put on a bra. :haha: Sorry for the pj's

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-12-22202100.jpg

Here is the crib without the bedding...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-12-22202230.jpg

And with the bedding
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-12-22203525.jpg

Close-up of the quilt
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-12-22203541.jpg


----------



## waiting2c

Very cute Mer


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww mer I can't believe the size of your bump :D how cute :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I did all of my Xmas shopping in one hour this afternoon, lol.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/DDA25D80-orig.jpg

This morning and a temp rise?


----------



## wanabeamama

Good lord Brooke you can't just surge for an hour can you lol
How you doin? 
Got a very buisy day so Wont be able to get on much :(


----------



## dachsundmom

I am ok...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

At least you get some time off soon and I am dying to see what's in your jewelry bag and the big box! :happydance::happydance:

Do you do a big meal for Xmas and then a cold one for Boxing Day?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good morning ladies! Merry Christmas Eve Eve! lol Anyone expecting a white Christmas? Not here; it has been in the high 50's and 60's here! BOO! Still have to wrap presents sometime today. 
@Laura...I couldn't imagine my bump getting any bigger but I know it will. Everyone likes to make jokes about the "twins" in there...I know for fact that there is only one little girl in there and according to my OB she just has a "big fucking head" Nice eh? lol 

@Brooke...that OPK is crazy dark!!! Maybe this is a sign that this is the cycle for you. I pray for all of you girls every night that. I hop on here every morning hoping for good news from one of several of you. I know it will happen! 

So what are you guys getting in the way of gifts from your OH's? Or do you know? Keith already gave me one of my gifts almost 2 weeks early! It was a Nook Tablet...I love it. It is full color and save for it not taking pictures; it functions just like an IPad. I can surf the web, read books and magazines, have tons of apps and do anything that I can do on a laptop. I feel kind of bad cause we both have a deal where we don't buy each other big expensive stuff and then he goes and buys that! I got him a new electric razor...it wasn't cheap but he needed it. He said he got it cause he could just see me in the hospital posting on here with it! AWW!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, I have a NOOK Color and have been eyeing the tablet; I love the stupid thing, so I can only imagine how much trouble I would get into with a full tablet.

IDK what I am getting for Xmas, we really don't exchange gifts.

Stop saying "big head." I can only imagine what it will take to get that little girl out of there.:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer, I have a NOOK Color and have been eyeing the tablet; I love the stupid thing, so I can only imagine how much trouble I would get into with a full tablet.
> 
> IDK what I am getting for Xmas, we really don't exchange gifts.
> 
> Stop saying "big head." I can only imagine what it will take to get that little girl out of there.:haha:

:haha: I know! I told him that he should stop saying that as I am the one that needs to worry about that! All of my kids have had big heads so I am not worried! After all these kids I am sure it won't be a problem and she will come right on out!!:winkwink:

Keith said he looked at the Nook color and almost got that one but the way he is he had to get the newest thing out there! Apparently he had been researching for weeks...I had no idea! We aren't really into exchanging gifts either...especially anything over $50 for sure...I was mad at first but soon got over it after playing with it:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Do your youngest still do the Santa thing?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Do your youngest still do the Santa thing?

Oh yes! The boys still believe! My 9 year old has come to us and said that he has heard around school that kids are saying that Santa doesn't exist...he then said that he feels sorry for those kids that don't believe and he says that they won't get anything! He is so sweet and kindhearted that he will continue to believe for years to come.


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Grumblebea

Mer, you and your bump are BEAUTIFUL! Both my boys had HUGE heads. I was able to push older one out after 4 hours, the two yo I tried for 3 hours but he wouldn't budge so I had a c-section. He was two weeks early and weighed 9 pounds 9 ounces!


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Grumblebea said:


> Mer, you and your bump are BEAUTIFUL! Both my boys had HUGE heads. I was able to push older one out after 4 hours, the two yo I tried for 3 hours but he wouldn't budge so I had a c-section. He was two weeks early and weighed 9 pounds 9 ounces!

Thank you! :hugs: They have told me before that my kids have big heads but I have been able to go through labor and deliver naturally each time so I am not worried about this one. If I have to have a c-section; that's ok too but I would prefer not to.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, I can't think about how that kid comes out.:haha:

On the other hand, since the jizz is shot to hell, I might never have to...FML.:nope:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, I can't think about how that kid comes out.:haha:
> 
> On the other hand, since the jizz is shot to hell, I might never have to...FML.:nope:

I'll give you the play by play as it happens Brooke! No worries :haha:

So you got the results back on the SA? What did your doc say about the condition of the sample when it was given? Was that even an issue? Will your dh consider doing another one or is that not an issue? I do truly hope that very soon you too will have to worry about how your own LO will make it's entrance.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

The jizz delivery was awful and DH will do another one, at some phucking point.:nope:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> The jizz delivery was awful and DH will do another one, at some phucking point.:nope:

I read where it was a huge fiasco. Was wondering though if your doctor thought that the timing was an issue with the results or not?


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, since my doc basically told me that it's all shot to hell and then went on vacation for two weeks, IDK.:growlmad::haha:

The lab won't explain part of it to us, so I guess we need to wait.

There is either the smallest bit of hope left or it just all sucks.:shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Well, since my doc basically told me that it's all shot to hell and then went on vacation for two weeks, IDK.:growlmad::haha:
> 
> The lab won't explain part of it to us, so I guess we need to wait.
> 
> There is either the smallest bit of hope left or it just all sucks.:shrug:

That really sucks! Maybe next time he can just do it there at the hospital as there is no time lapsed. I thought that it was standard practice to do that. I hope that your doctor will give you more information when he comes back. 
So with the positive OPK are you guys still DTD?


----------



## dachsundmom

We are, just bc it seems weird not to...and I don't want to totally crush the guy's self-esteem.


----------



## Grumblebea

I was bummed to have the first two natural then to end up with a c-section with the last but the bright side is they come out prettier lol. Hugs Brooke


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey I'm sorry I've not been on I will catch up properly tonight just wanted to show some Christmas love :hugs:

I've had some slimy brown cm loads of it I'm only 7dpo it's getting early for starting spotting :cry: it's not like usual though it's slimy and blobby :( I've had cramping too this is getting beyond a joke now :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, IF the witch were to show early, does that make it better for your surgery timing?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


I thought I had already OV on CD11, but if I play with FF, I am going to get today, CD13 as OV day...works for me; either way, 2011 TTC is done!:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

It would be good for surgery but last cycle a had a whole week if spotting and then af my insides are phucked :( 

Yey were all done with 2011 yey let's hope 2012 brings us better luck :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Just stopping in to say hi. Still all dopey and I HATE it!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone!!:hugs:
Sorry it's been a few days, been SOOO busy, plus had some family & OH sagas but all is well now, am getting really excited about xmas as the day goes on!!

I truely wish each an devery one of you a happy xmas, loads of love xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!! It's 7am Xmas morn here in NZ and we have just gotten up as oh daughter awake and checking out her stocking. Off to get my sister from airport soon and settle in for a good day 

Wishing you all a very merry Xmas eve and Xmas day


----------



## honeysuede

Have a lovely day! I am jealous it's xmas day already for you, It's only 6.15pm xmas eve here he he xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Merry Christmas, T1!:happydance::hugs:


T3, what did you get OH?


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Brooke! I got him a coat and some tops and a few other bits. How have you been? Got all your presents sorted? I am excited now it's dark here! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

I am done! Got everything wrapped last night; just one more item to go and I can call this over.:happydance:

It's still early afternoon here, so I'm not too excited yet.:haha:


----------



## honeysuede

I was the same until about an hour or so ago! Hehe. Have a lovely day! Merry xmas! Xxx xxx xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!

Wishing everyone a wonderful And safe holiday!!!!

Lots of love xoxo


----------



## wanabeamama

Merry Christmas everyone Im now home in my jamas and can FINALLY relax I'm worn out I when to my brothers after work all my family was there we all live far apart so we do prezzies on Christmas eve so I already had one Christmas day:happydance: it was crazy all my little brides and nephews were so excited they had sacks full of prezzies I will post a pic of them lol

Now that I've stopped I've all of a sudden got a cold :( grrr


----------



## dachsundmom

Merry Christmas!

:xmas7::xmas7::xmas9:


Girls, I wouldn't have made it this far without you!:hugs::hugs:

I hope everyone has a wonderful day!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Merry Christmas everyone I only just got up lol

Brooke I had a dream last night that you got a bfp for Christmas I felt so much happiness for you I cried :hugs:

Thankyou for all your support girls it's time to celebrate Christmas :xmas10:

I'm about to put my croissants in the oven and my stacks in the coffee machine and the moet on the table oh is still in bed but awake I'm so excited :happydance:


I woke up to red blood this morning 8dpo :( and full of a cold but it's Christmas so I'm just going to forget about it 


Time to eat drink and be merry :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Merry Christmas Everyone! Hope Santa was good to you. I am very excited for my LO this year (he gets it):) He is with his daddy this am cause I am still unable to care for him properly :( but he will be home mid-morning and he must have been a VERY good boy this year :). Have a wonderful day with your family. We are off to church soon.


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
We need to see what's in the jewelry bag!


Nicole, this is probably the first year that LO knows what Xmas is!:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

I know I'm just waiting for oh to get out of bed :hapydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Merry Christmas ladies! Hope you all have a wonderful day filled with joy! My kiddos are still asleep so I am waiting on them to get up so we can open presents and cook breakfast. It's in the low 40's here so it surely doesn't feel like Christmas outside.


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow I have been spoilt rotten
iPad 
D&G watch
Christian louboutin shoes
YSL make up
iPhone dock
Calvin klein perfume
Ted baker bag
Cd's
He really did spoil me :cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

:xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas8:
 



Attached Files:







1feb2e30.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 8









3b01d9a8.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Icca19

Merry Christmas girls! :xmas3:

my internet is going to be off for a while. i just wanted to check in and update. 
AF aarrived this moring, right on time! i figured she would, im just happy shes not late. 

hope eveyone is doing great! :hugs:

ill be back when i find a chance! And some time. i think with everything going on (working, holidays, etc...) im going to take a little break and see what happens.


----------



## amommy

Merry Christmas everyone.. My mom is doing a bit better, still in ICU but hopefully can be moved to the floor soon.. My dad who is usually a big grump was actually happy to see us, and said the house had been too quiet..


----------



## wanabeamama

Yet I'm glad your mummy is getting better :hugs:
Icca :hugs: :hugs:

I'm 99% sure I now have a cyst on the right too now I'm getting the same weirded pains I get on the left :( I'm still spottin a lot of red I fact it's almost enough to be light flow there really is no hope for me I'm just to messed up inside I just want the next 5weeks to hurry up and go :(


----------



## wanabeamama

And judging by my temp af is about to start :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura,lovely gifts.:happydance: The only way I can see this, is that your cycle is shifting so you can have everything timed perfectly for your surgery.:hugs:

Icca..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Christi, great news about your mom.:thumbup::hugs:


And Happy Boxing Day, for everyone who celebrates it!:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

I missed you guys how is everyone enjoying Christmas time? 
I'm back to work tomorrow but I feel like crap full of a cold :( 

What's everyone doing for new year?


----------



## Grumblebea

It's so quiet on here the last few days :(. Hope all is well and everyone is just busy with the holidays.


----------



## amommy

My mom is getting better, finally on the regular floor, and at least my grumpy dad is appreciating me being here.. 

As far as New years, not sure yet, I don't have kids so I may be able to have fun..

How probable would it be that sperm would make it to their destination with a flacid(soft) penis only half way penetrated.. I scooped the extra and put it back in but yea.. HAHAHA
no idea what DPO, not temping lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning!

I hope everyone has finally recovered from the holidays! I will be in and out for the next few days, bc I have family here....I will check-in when I can.

What's going on with everyone?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hello everyone!!

I hope you all had a wonderful xmas & boxing day!!
Laura, you lucky girl getting all those gifts!! 
I had a lovely xmas, me & OH said it was one of the best, we got to see all the people we love. My nan cooked for 14 of us xmas day, then we joined OH&#8217;s family in the evening & went to his parents for dinner boxing day. Ate & drunk far too much though! I got some lovely gifts from OH & my family & friends; it really was a lovely xmas apart from now feeling so fat & tired!

Me & OH had DTD a lot the last few days, although I am not due ov until at least Sunday so we will be busy the weekend (hopefully) I have started temping again. New year&#8217;s eve we have decided to stay in just the 2 of us & I am going to make vegetable lasagne for us, even though I can&#8217;t cook at all so this should be fun! I have a few days to get some help from Google. My nan passed away on new year&#8217;s eve 5 years ago, so instead of the usually partying it will be nice to toast to her, have a meal & some drink & maybe even conceive on my last chance before my HSG. What a lovely dream.

I have had a really sore right boob the last few days, so bad yesterday I took painkillers & used a hot water bottle, I don&#8217;t get why I would have this almost a week before ov?

Anyway, I hope you are all well & enjoying the xmas/ new year break
Love & hugs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey ladies glad you all had a great Christmas :)
I'm back in work today feeling really poorly but I'll be ok lol 
Had a lot of blood last night too much to call spotting but not much today :( hate my body :(
We're having a big party new years eve so I hope I'm feeling a bit better by then :(

T3 hope you can catch this eggy this time :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Hey ladies glad you all had a great Christmas :)
> I'm back in work today feeling really poorly but I'll be ok lol
> Had a lot of blood last night too much to call spotting but not much today :( hate my body :(
> We're having a big party new years eve so I hope I'm feeling a bit better by then :(
> 
> T3 hope you can catch this eggy this time :hugs:

:hugs::hugs: Hope you feel better by then hun.
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, let me look for it later, but I have a good veggie lasagna recipe, but it is involved and if you don't cook a lot, it could go horribly wrong.:haha:


Laura, are you calling it CD1?:hugs::hugs:

T3...did you see egg and mayo?:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Hello everyone ,:flower:Hope u all had a good Xmas ,:hugs:Missed u guys ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke I don't think I can call it cd1 but there was so much blood last night it was deep red but now I have nothing if I didn't normally get super heavy periods I would have called the last few days as af I just don't know what the he'll is going on really :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, it sounds too heavy to be spotting. Could it be a weird AF?:hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Laura sorry u r feeling poorly. T3 glad u had a nice holiday with OH and family. Brooke, how was your Christmas? Did DD get what she wanted? Amommy, u crack me up girl!


----------



## honeysuede

Haha!! Yep I am not a good cook but if there are good instructions I will give it a good go!! Thanks Brooke. :hugs:
And yes, sadly I did see egg mayo for half hour on xmas day, she was moaning about how big her bump was & how she only has 3 months to go etc. Bloody egg mayo. :growlmad::growlmad:
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Laura, when is AF due?
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, it sounds too heavy to be spotting. Could it be a weird AF?:hugs:

It could be I just don't know :shrug:
Af isn't due till Sunday but I started bleeding Christmas eve we have out FS appointment next Friday so I will ask him I guess all I can do is see what happenes


----------



## dachsundmom

Good Lord something good has to happen on this thread soon.:nope:

Although, Nicole's new :holly: are very exciting! :haha:

Did we lose Jessica for awhile? Did I miss something?:nope::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't know were icca is :cry:
Yes I think it's about time we got some good news :/


----------



## Grumblebea

Jessica said she was going to be without the net for awhile. Idk y though.


----------



## dachsundmom

T3....

https://www.delish.com/recipefinder/vegetable-lasagna-680?click=recipe_sr


----------



## honeysuede

Ooo thanks Brooke! I will have a look at that when I get in, just out to face the shops now. Bet I get shopping rage within ten minutes! Xx xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck!


----------



## harri

Hey all! 

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!!! :hugs: 
Laura - hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: 
T3 - not liking the sound of egg mayo! :haha: 


Xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave: Harri! :hugs:


----------



## harri

Hey Brooke! How's it going? Did you have a nice Xmas? xx


----------



## MrsStutler

Hey everybody :hugs: looks like we all had a nice Christmas! I was hoping for some Christmas BFPs but maybe we can get some New Years' BFPs:thumbup:

Christmas this year was interesting for me. The hubby ended up surprising me with a present-even though he swore up and down that he wasn't getting me anything. He even managed to surprise me with it, which is hard to do since I'm notorious for ruining surprises:haha: I came home from work on Thursday to brand new white doors in our entire house. There were even bows and ribbon on each of them (my mother in law helped). Sounds a bit silly but we updated the rest of the house to a modern look and ran out of money before updating the doors, which did not match and some were even damaged. I broke into tears and was possibly the happiest person on Earth at the moment. Other than that it was pretty quiet, we got to see our family and enjoyed some time with just us too which was really nice and I know it will never be exactly like that ever again so it was a bit sad but happy too.

We are gearing up for the baby shower now in just under 3 weeks! I'm super excited for it, but not as excited as I am for February to get here:haha: Patience is not my forte

Lots of hugs and love! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Harri:hi: How are you?
Yep, egg mayo is a REAL nightmare, she's always going on about her & dad's sex life, always swearing & being loud, loves to shit stir etc.

Brooke - The recipe looks good!!:thumbup: Do I not need quorn veggie mince for it? you can tell this is new to me!!:haha:
xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

MrsStutler said:


> Hey everybody :hugs: looks like we all had a nice Christmas! I was hoping for some Christmas BFPs but maybe we can get some New Years' BFPs:thumbup:
> 
> Christmas this year was interesting for me. The hubby ended up surprising me with a present-even though he swore up and down that he wasn't getting me anything. He even managed to surprise me with it, which is hard to do since I'm notorious for ruining surprises:haha: I came home from work on Thursday to brand new white doors in our entire house. There were even bows and ribbon on each of them (my mother in law helped). Sounds a bit silly but we updated the rest of the house to a modern look and ran out of money before updating the doors, which did not match and some were even damaged. I broke into tears and was possibly the happiest person on Earth at the moment. Other than that it was pretty quiet, we got to see our family and enjoyed some time with just us too which was really nice and I know it will never be exactly like that ever again so it was a bit sad but happy too.
> 
> We are gearing up for the baby shower now in just under 3 weeks! I'm super excited for it, but not as excited as I am for February to get here:haha: Patience is not my forte
> 
> Lots of hugs and love! :hugs::hugs:

Aww that's really sweet that he done that, glad you had a lovely xmas:hugs:

I will try to bring a :bfp: to this thread in the next few weeks:winkwink: wishful thinking
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri, you look so cute! :happydance:

Kayla, I love the gift!:happydance:


T3, if you want to add a meat substitute you can, but I never do...totally up to you; I just usually make a salad and bread on the side...call it done.

Caprese salad goes very well with it....

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/rachael-ray/caprese-salad-recipe/index.html

Plain ciabatta bread is good, if you can find it at a local bakery.


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Harri, you look so cute! :happydance:
> 
> Kayla, I love the gift!:happydance:
> 
> 
> T3, if you want to add a meat substitute you can, but I never do...totally up to you; I just usually make a salad and bread on the side...call it done.
> 
> Caprese salad goes very well with it....
> 
> https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/rachael-ray/caprese-salad-recipe/index.html
> 
> Plain ciabatta bread is good, if you can find it at a local bakery.

Thanks so much Brooke:happydance: I was thinking about doing salad & bread so that is a great help, gonna get all the ingredients Friday.
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:Awwww harri your bump is coming along nicely :happydance:
Kayla that's so sweet :hugs:

All this talk of food is making me hungry :xmas14:


----------



## dachsundmom

Food does sound good, lol.

Laura, any more bleeding?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Nope nothing my temp whent up again this morning :shrug:


----------



## amommy

Here is all my kiddos, they hate to do the "family" pic thing haha!

The one in the red/white sweatshirt is my son's GF who I had guardianship of until she turned 18. The rest are my bio kids..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3115.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## harri

Thanks guys! :hugs: :hugs: 

Kayla - That's sooo sweet! Your DH is in the good books then :) mine isn't, he's in trouble! I've scrubbed the house from top to bottom as I was sick of him saying he would do it and never actually doing it but when cleaning under the beds I've hurt my back! naughty DH! I told his mum though who gave him a telling off! :haha:

I LOVE a caprese salad, my all time fave! :) 

Anyone have nice plans for NYE?

XX


----------



## honeysuede

Good morning all, how are we doing? 

I am getting loads of CM & ov signs but neg OPK, ov isn't due for 4 days so still early. 

I have my sister's flat warming today but first we are meeting my Australian cousin for lunch, she goes home in 11 days:cry:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 they can go positive quick so make sure you bd ASAP and as much as you can don't get cought off guard again :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> T3 they can go positive quick so make sure you bd ASAP and as much as you can don't get cought off guard again :hugs:

Hi Laura,

I know I was no prepared last cycle. The earliest I have o'd is cd 14-15 so BD will commence in the morning as we are not together today:cry: but that will be CD 13 & I expected Ov 15-17 so should still be fine:thumbup:
How are you doing today?
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm ok still no full flow but a little crampy wish it would hurry up :(
Full of a cold still but being at work is making the day easier lol


----------



## honeysuede

Do you have much time off over the new year? I am back at work Tuesday.
Oh so no full flow yet? it is odd how you get spotting for so long before
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

No I'm back Wednesday :( 
This spotting is driving me crazy and now I have a dodgy tummy to go with my cold and spotting ahhhh I just want to go to bed :(


----------



## honeysuede

Oh so sorry hun:hugs::hugs: I feel like I am getting a cold too.
Hope you feel better:hugs:
I am off now to meet my sister & cousin for lunch then the flat warming.
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi gilrs!

I hope everyone isn't getting sick.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, your temps are still too high for AF.


----------



## prettynpink29

Good Mornign Girls :) 

I hope everyone had a lovely holiday! I can't believe Christmas has passed and New Years is rite around the corner! I am so ready for a new year!:) 

I am at work now, but will get on when I get home to read threw the thread. I have been so busy with traveling and the holidays! OH gave me the best present ever that only you girls would understand! He went and got the order paperwork to get an SA :happydance: wasn't really my Christmas present, but I was so excited!


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Desperado167

Heather ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, your temps are still too high for AF.

It's due on new years eve so still a couple of days to go yet but I have already had spotting fora week :nope::shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I am counting down to your surgery!:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks girls! I was quite shocked and excited that he did that! It will make the 'what ifs' a lot easier! This cycle has felt so different to me so far. I'm not sure if the birth control and clomid are finally both out of my system and my body has a chance to normalize, or if its the acupuncture. But I feel quite "normal" since af has come and gone. She only lasted 3 days and wasn't even painful which is shocking to me. Also I have had huge (I mean huge!) blobs of stretchy cm (tmi lol) but seriously, if this is normal, then my body had not been normal for the last 10 months!

Laura did you ever get the exact date of ur surgery figured out hun? 

Brooke I can't believe u are 5dpdo! I wish my cycles were shorter! I feel like u and Laura over lap me lol. 

T2 thanks hun! How are you?


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I hate to admit this one, but I decided to give a go with the OTC progesterone cream this month, which I lovingly call old lady cream, OLC for short, and I think it might be screwing with my system.

On the other hand, I am terrified to stop it mid-cycle, so I am going to have to suck it up; yes, I have hit an all-time low, bc I swore I would never try this one.

I think this is the last bit of desperation before IVF or giving up, lol.


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs: :hugs: What exactly does that do Brooke? Is it like the progesterone suppositories?


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, I truthfully have no idea what this shit is supposed to do.:haha: But, it's the one thing I haven't tried, so a friend and I decided to go for it. She starts her OLC tomorrow.:wacko:

At this point, I feel I have nothing to lose, but more $.:haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

:haha: 
Where did u buy it at? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Amazon, lol...$20


----------



## wanabeamama

Yup 4weeks tomorrow 27th January I will be admitted at 7am I will be spending a few days in hospital but I will have Internet s I can keep you all updated :happydance:
Our FS appointment is next Friday we will get the SA results and the IVF plan (assuming the sa result is ok) ahhh ats all getting close I just hope there's not a long wate after surgery till ivf starts its my 30th at the end of march I pray so hard that I'm blessed by then .


Brooke your temps are crazy do you think it could be the OLC? Lol :hugs: I told you I had a dream you got your bfp :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Lol! What would we all do without amazon and eBay :)


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura I really hope this is the last surgery you will ever has to have Hun! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: thanks heather

You know since I was about 12 years old I knew for sure that I would need help to have children I always knew I would have problems It was just gut feeling so it never surprised me when I found out I had the endo and when my ob told me that my best hope would be ivf it's like I had already read the script but I also know that I will have 2children a boy first and a girl about 18 months after but I feel that my second may be natural :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, my crappy temps are a combo of the OLC and a spare BBT I have had to use...it only reads to the 1/10 degree, but I didn't want to switch mid-cycle...we are just going to call this one a dud and wait for 2012.:haha:


God, it has to get easier.:growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: I really hope 2012is a better year for us all 2011 sucks :(


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> :hugs: :hugs: thanks heather
> 
> You know since I was about 12 years old I knew for sure that I would need help to have children I always knew I would have problems It was just gut feeling so it never surprised me when I found out I had the endo and when my ob told me that my best hope would be ivf it's like I had already read the script but I also know that I will have 2children a boy first and a girl about 18 months after but I feel that my second may be natural :shrug:

:hugs::hugs:Laura this brought tears to my eyes. Always follow your instincts:hugs: I have always seen 28 as my baby age, even silly things like tv/stereo volume, if it reaches 28 I think "baby age" even in my teens when I didn't care about having children. Unless I conceive this month though it won't happen:cry: your surgey is 2 days after my HSG hun:hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Hope everyone is having a nice day, I feel fragile after my sister's flat warming party:wacko:

Brooke I am off to get all the ingredients for the meal tomorrow, I am making a list from the recipes you gave me now:thumbup:
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3...please let me know how it all turns out!:happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

honeysuede said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice day, I feel fragile after my sister's flat warming party:wacko:
> 
> Brooke I am off to get all the ingredients for the meal tomorrow, I am making a list from the recipes you gave me now:thumbup:
> xxxx




dachsundmom said:


> T3...please let me know how it all turns out!:happydance:

Will do!! tomorrow night is the night I woo him with homemade lasagna!! haha ot make him sick, if it goes tits up!:haha::haha:xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## honeysuede

I am showing signs that ov is approaching but I have tested twice today & still neg, this is he one just now. 
I am going shopping now, it's dark & raining out:growlmad:
xxx
 



Attached Files:







test.JPG
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone ,:flower:B I didn't know u were using the progesterone ,is n.s using it too ?well I started using Australian bush she oak ,I dont know too much about it but a lady the same age as me 44 used it and got her bfp ,it helps with fertility and stress and I do feel great on it ,at this stage of the game I am willing to try anything .on other news my male and female rabbits that had getting kept apart managed to break out of their cages last night and dtd :haha:So am pretty sure that's her pregnant again :growlmad:Am really pissed as we just got homes for all the other babies and it's hard work but there's nothing I can do ,:shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: thanks heather
> 
> You know since I was about 12 years old I knew for sure that I would need help to have children I always knew I would have problems It was just gut feeling so it never surprised me when I found out I had the endo and when my ob told me that my best hope would be ivf it's like I had already read the script but I also know that I will have 2children a boy first and a girl about 18 months after but I feel that my second may be natural :shrug:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Laura this brought tears to my eyes. Always follow your instincts:hugs: I have always seen 28 as my baby age, even silly things like tv/stereo volume, if it reaches 28 I think "baby age" even in my teens when I didn't care about having children. Unless I conceive this month though it won't happen:cry: your surgey is 2 days after my HSG hun:hugs:
> 
> 
> xxxxxxClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 I'm confused sorry what's done different to when you had the lap I don't really know the difference between them :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Hi everyone ,:flower:B I didn't know u were using the progesterone ,is n.s using it too ?well I started using Australian bush she oak ,I dont know too much about it but a lady the same age as me 44 used it and got her bfp ,it helps with fertility and stress and I do feel great on it ,at this stage of the game I am willing to try anything .on other news my male and female rabbits that had getting kept apart managed to break out of their cages last night and dtd :haha:So am pretty sure that's her pregnant again :growlmad:Am really pissed as we just got homes for all the other babies and it's hard work but there's nothing I can do ,:shrug:

Yes, NS and I decided to try this one together and let me tell you, I swore I would never do this one...must be a new low for me, lol:haha::hugs:

Damn, everyone is phucking like bunnies in your house!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone ,:flower:B I didn't know u were using the progesterone ,is n.s using it too ?well I started using Australian bush she oak ,I dont know too much about it but a lady the same age as me 44 used it and got her bfp ,it helps with fertility and stress and I do feel great on it ,at this stage of the game I am willing to try anything .on other news my male and female rabbits that had getting kept apart managed to break out of their cages last night and dtd :haha:So am pretty sure that's her pregnant again :growlmad:Am really pissed as we just got homes for all the other babies and it's hard work but there's nothing I can do ,:shrug:
> 
> Yes, NS and I decided to try this one together and let me tell you, I swore I would never do this one...must be a new low for me, lol:haha::hugs:
> 
> Damn, everyone is phucking like bunnies in your house!:haha:Click to expand...

:bunny::holly::holly::xmas13:


----------



## honeysuede

Phew, it took an hour in sainsburies getting the shopping!! glad that's over.:flower:

Laura, they could do the HSG when I had my lap as they couldn't get through my womb:nope::wacko:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3...were you able to get everything you needed?

Wait, did you walk to the grocery?:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> T3...were you able to get everything you needed?
> 
> Wait, did you walk to the grocery?:hugs:

Yep, I walked there but it is only a 3 min walk! in the dark & rain though:growlmad: I then struggled with 3 heavy bags coming back, kept having to stop:wacko: I got everything I needed apart from the ciabatta that they had run out of so I got a garlic & parsley flat bread instead:thumbup:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:rain::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

I have added a link to my facebook if anyone wants to ad me:thumbup::hugs: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I am the last person on earth who isn't on FB.:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

But, I just tried your link and it isn't working, lol


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> I think I am the last person on earth who isn't on FB.:haha:

Hehe I know one other person! I use it for fun but some people have their whole life on there, loads of sagas & arguments now days stem from FB, I never understand that! :shrug:xxx


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> But, I just tried your link and it isn't working, lol

Oh no! what happens when you click it? xx


----------



## dachsundmom

It's a log in page and says it's not FB...and the password needs to be rest, lol


----------



## Desperado167

It works for me wen I click it but I am not on fb either :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

honeysuede said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think I am the last person on earth who isn't on FB.:haha:
> 
> Hehe I know one other person! I use it for fun but some people have their whole life on there, loads of sagas & arguments now days stem from FB, I never understand that! :shrug:xxxClick to expand...

It seems too complicated for me.:haha:


----------



## amommy

I added you Tracey, I am Christi Hosking

A test from today, ??dpo, maybe 8-9, But I know we like to look at stupid tests even if they don't show much!
 



Attached Files:







2011-12-30_10.35.18.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi...I'm not seeing anything yet...keep pissing, lol.


----------



## honeysuede

I accepted the request Christi:hugs::hugs:
xx


----------



## amommy

Awesome honey, you are now my friend on fb.. cool!

Brooke, get a facebook girl, its kind of nifty.. I have found a lot of people from my hs, even though we weren't friends it is nice to join up with the past again.


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe...I have been saying maybe to FB for years, lol. :haha:

Something is wrong girls, by now I am jonesing to POAS and I have lost all desire this cycle. Maybe the OLC has taken the crazy away.:winkwink: Not that POAS is crazy, but dipping them in every liquid in the house probably is and that's what I am doing by now.:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Maybe...I have been saying maybe to FB for years, lol. :haha:
> 
> Something is wrong girls, by now I am jonesing to POAS and I have lost all desire this cycle. Maybe the OLC has taken the crazy away.:winkwink: Not that POAS is crazy, but dipping them in every liquid in the house probably is and that's what I am doing by now.:wacko:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Christi:happydance::happydance:
Brooke, get a FB account:thumbup: also that is good that you are not POAS yet, I really hope I can be the same this cycle:haha:
xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Tracey it's just going to my fb page :cry:


----------



## honeysuede

Just got a call about Russell Brand & Katy Perry splitting up:cry: Have I told you Russell is James' cousin? they are close so he is trying to contact him now. Makes me happy I have my OH when I hear things like this
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Tracey it's just going to my fb page :cry:

Oh that's odd:wacko: My name is Tracey-Anne Mahoney, maybe add me that way?
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I read that they were splitting, but figured it was just gossip.


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg noooooo not Katy and russ :cry: 
Wow have you met him?


----------



## honeysuede

Yeah we see quite a bit of him actually, I have met Katy twice too, they are really sweet both of them. I am not a fan of Russell's work but in person he is so funny & oozes charisma. It is sad they are splitting, when we saw Katy in October she hinted she might be PG & said they were so happy:cry: xxx

I will dig out some pics...
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

What I just read, said she didn't know he had filed for divorce, but I really hate gossip.:nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwww :( I love Katy perry :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Here are some pics from when me, James & my best friend Liam went to see her in October, also some of me & Russell from a few years ago & one of me with Johnathan Ross & David Baddiel at one of the aftershows, I have a huge crush on Johnathan Ross:blush: That was before I got a decent haircut! haha:haha: My hair was naff.
xxx
 



Attached Files:







ALIM0618.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 12









ALIM0620.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 11









ALIM0622.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 11









DSC00127.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 11









me&russell.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> What I just read, said she didn't know he had filed for divorce, but I really hate gossip.:nope:

They spent xmas apart so it was on the cards. I hope they are both ok:cry:
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

with my fancy man mr Ross:haha: xx
 



Attached Files:







ss.JPG
File size: 83.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhhh I love wossy :) 
I added you on fb :happydance: I think it's you anyway lol it said suede on your top lol


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Ahhhh I love wossy :)
> I added you on fb :happydance: I think it's you anyway lol it said suede on your top lol

Yay:happydance: yep that is me. But the request hasn't come though yet:shrug:
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Wossy called me "Twacey" Then apologised for touch my left "breast" accidentally. I said "touch the other one & make it even!" hehe
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## honeysuede

James was standing there holding my coat & drinks (free bar so I took advantage hehe) just shaking his head!:haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha twacey lol


----------



## honeysuede

Laura, just accepted your FB friend request, you are soooo pretty girlie!!:hugs: xxx:thumbup:


----------



## amommy

oops Laura, i added you, then saw that i didn't "know" you, and took of the friends request.. haha add me again, stupid duh.. sorry


----------



## honeysuede

I am off to bed now, night all xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Night night t3 :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Christy I added you :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke you gotta get a Facebook :(


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm having some af cramps looks like she maybe here tomorrow right on time although I've thought it was here every day for the last week lol


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls!!! 

can't wait for today to be over and the new years eve to begin!!! :)

2012 and pregnant belly's, here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey heather :hi: yeah I'm ready to go to bed lol I've made a start on the party food for tomorrow night I won't be home from work till 5.30 and guests will be arriving from 7 and I have to prepare the buffet and get ready lol ah well screw you 2011 :rofl:


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura lol!! You better hurry home tommorrow and get lookin sexy! :) :haha: 

We are still not sure what were doing tomorrow night yet lol been invited to a few parties but haven't decided which one sounds better lol Definately gonna live it up though! I cant wait for a new year! I hope with 2012 I will have no hospital visits! Unless its to have a baby of course! :)


----------



## amommy

here is a video of Itsie for you Brooke, she was being so silly.. thought you might enjoy this! That darn dog! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAuj0OQQADg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,just wanted to wish u all an amazing new year ,big belly club here we come ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Happy new year girls  I'm trying to find the fight in myself to stay up the final 2.5 hours to midnight lol. 

I wish you all the very very best for 2012 and am positive there will be plenty of bfps to come!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Happy new year T 2012 will be a great year :hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Happy 2012 T!!:yipee:xxx


----------



## honeysuede

How are you today Laura? 
I am ok, although was worried about my sister, our friend who works in the care home with her called this morning saying she hadn't turned up & wasn't answering. We got in touch in the end after 2 hours, she was out drinking til 4.30am & chucked a sickie, I am worried she isn't looking after herself:cry:

Well I got another Neg opk this morning but it is still quite early. James said no to :sex: as he was too tired:cry: but I am surprisingly ok about it, I am confident we will get a chance tonight / tomorrow as we are having a romantic night in for New year & we have never seen the new year in together, just hope my cooking doesn't poison him!:haha: typical though, we were at it like rabbits at the start of the week
xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> How are you today Laura?
> I am ok, although was worried about my sister, our friend who works in the care home with her called this morning saying she hadn't turned up & wasn't answering. We got in touch in the end after 2 hours, she was out drinking til 4.30am & chucked a sickie, I am worried she isn't looking after herself:cry:
> 
> Well I got another Neg opk this morning but it is still quite early. James said no to :sex: as he was too tired:cry: but I am surprisingly ok about it, I am confident we will get a chance tonight / tomorrow as we are having a romantic night in for New year & we have never seen the new year in together, just hope my cooking doesn't poison him!:haha: typical though, we were at it like rabbits at the start of the week
> xxx

Hope your sisters ok :hugs:Good luck for dinner tonight and off course it will be Lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> How are you today Laura?
> I am ok, although was worried about my sister, our friend who works in the care home with her called this morning saying she hadn't turned up & wasn't answering. We got in touch in the end after 2 hours, she was out drinking til 4.30am & chucked a sickie, I am worried she isn't looking after herself:cry:
> 
> Well I got another Neg opk this morning but it is still quite early. James said no to :sex: as he was too tired:cry: but I am surprisingly ok about it, I am confident we will get a chance tonight / tomorrow as we are having a romantic night in for New year & we have never seen the new year in together, just hope my cooking doesn't poison him!:haha: typical though, we were at it like rabbits at the start of the week
> xxx
> 
> Hope your sisters ok :hugs:Good luck for dinner tonight and off course it will be Lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: Thank you:hugs::hugs: How are you?? xx


----------



## Desperado167

Am really good actually ,have had the first eight hour sleep in a long time and have a long but good day ahead ,visiting my lovely Sil then lunch at mcdonslds with the kids then tonight it's dinner then the chocolate fountain is making a show and the wii fit :haha:should be a good laugh :haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> Am really good actually ,have had the first eight hour sleep in a long time and have a long but good day ahead ,visiting my lovely Sil then lunch at mcdonslds with the kids then tonight it's dinner then the chocolate fountain is making a show and the wii fit :haha:should be a good laugh :haha:

:happydance: sounds like a lovely fun packed day for you:hugs:
I am listing things on ebay before washining up then preparing the food for tonight! eek xx


----------



## Desperado167

Wot are u having ,is it just you and your oh ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> Wot are u having ,is it just you and your oh ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yep, just us 2:flower: I am making vegetable lasagne with salad & bread. Followed by pancakes with strawberries & cream. I never cook & I am nervous as it's not something I am good at but Brooke kindly gave me a recipe so I am gonna give it a go:thumbup:
xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Wot are u having ,is it just you and your oh ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Yep, just us 2:flower: I am making vegetable lasagne with salad & bread. Followed by pancakes with strawberries & cream. I never cook & I am nervous as it's not something I am good at but Brooke kindly gave me a recipe so I am gonna give it a go:thumbup:
> xxxClick to expand...

You will be fine ,it sounds yum ,can't wait to hear How it all goes .i love lasagne ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Yeah me too, hope it goes well, I will just be calm & follow the instructions. Oh & not have a drink until after it's cooked haha!!:haha:
xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Yeah me too, hope it goes well, I will just be calm & follow the instructions. Oh & not have a drink until after it's cooked haha!!:haha:
> xxx

Yeah was gonna say that if it all goes pear shaped just fill him full of drink instead :haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Yeah me too, hope it goes well, I will just be calm & follow the instructions. Oh & not have a drink until after it's cooked haha!!:haha:
> xxx
> 
> Yeah was gonna say that if it all goes pear shaped just fill him full of drink instead :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: I have beer. wine, martini asti & vodka in case I need to use plan B:haha: xxx


----------



## Desperado167

I bet it will all work out ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Well I am testing every 3-4 hours now with OPKs as last cycle it happened all of a sudden, plus I never seem to get a positive with FMU, so here is my one from just now, the line is starting to get darker, I hope ov isn't until at least tomorrow preferably Monday:wacko:
xxx
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dachsundmom

Happy New Year T1! I forgot you are almost a day ahead of us!:happydance:

Christi, I love your dog! :hugs:

Hugs for everyone else!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Happy New Year T1! I forgot you are almost a day ahead of us!:happydance:
> 
> Christi, I love your dog! :hugs:
> 
> Hugs for everyone else!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Brooke, the recipe you gave me serves 8, but as there is only 2 of us should I half it you think? or make the whole lot & have bigger portions & have it tomorrow too? I know I am a pain with all the questions haha!! 

Have you POAS yet?? xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

No POAS yet.:haha:

You could 1/2 it, but I usually make the whole thing and have left overs or freeze what's left for another meal. In all honesty, for the first time trying it, follow the recipe...that's my advice.:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning b ,massive hugs to you and hope your year is amazing just like you ,love u loads ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> No POAS yet.:haha:
> 
> You could 1/2 it, but I usually make the whole thing and have left overs or freeze what's left for another meal. In all honesty, for the first time trying it, follow the recipe...that's my advice.:flower:

Cool, I will follow the recipe, if we have some left it won't go to waste:thumbup: I just put my new shirt dress on & OH said it looks bad:cry: I know I asked for an honest opinion but I really thought it would be a good outfit, now I have to find another one:growlmad:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T2!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

T3, what do you mean he said it looks bad?:growlmad:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> T2!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> T3, what do you mean he said it looks bad?:growlmad:

Well I said "does this look ok" and he said "not it doesn't look very good" I always tell him I want an honest opinion but it was quite harsh, he could have been a bit more tactful. Don't know what to wear now:growlmad: Actually, thinking about it I am quite mad, he should know after 5.5 years to be more sensitive with his honesty:growlmad::growlmad:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Is it the type of shirt dress that you could put leggings under it and belt it?


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Is it the type of shirt dress that you could put leggings under it and belt it?

Yep, it is black & has a beige chuncky belt with it, which I admit is a tacky belt, I put it on with black leggings. Maybe I will wear it another time with a decent belt. Got jeans & a nice purple sheer top on now. That will do:growlmad:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, how are you feeling?


----------



## wanabeamama

im ok thanks just a bit snotty with a bit of a cough but i have started with the backdoor bleeding :( no doubt full flow will arrive when i put my dress on for the party lol

how is everyone else doing? :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

ahahahahah i just noticed ive changed to bnb addict :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I hope with everything that AF holds off until tomorrow.:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

:happydance: to being a bnb addict Laura
Sister has just turned up with some lunch :thumbup:Might have some seeing as we won't be eating until gone 8 tonight
xxx


----------



## Desperado167

T3 ,I actually can't believe that you would look bad with any outfit ,u truely are stunning :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::growlmad:To your oh


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> T3 ,I actually can't believe that you would look bad with any outfit ,u truely are stunning :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::growlmad:To your oh

Awww that is so sweet thanks lovely:hugs::hugs: Wish it was true:nope:
:growlmad::growlmad: to OH, he has apologised but I will milk it:haha: it did upset me.

I have started the cooking now, wish me luck!! xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Best of luck ,:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Right, I have the lasagne just about ready, all looks great, just gotta eat it now!! salad & bread & wine prepared!! Thanks so much for recipe Brooke:hugs:

I just wanna say I love you all loads and happy new year:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumblebea

Hope it turns out well T3


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope it all tastes ok...if you have leftovers on the salad...keep it. Makes a great pasta salad or over eggs.:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

The party is starting for my UK ladies! I love you all so much!!!


2012 Is It!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Happy New Year everyone,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Happy new year all round ..... Not too lOng to go now for all you ladies  hope your new years eves are going great!! I made it to midnight then went straight to sleep lol. Hope your dinner went well t3  it sounded fantastic.


----------



## amommy

Have a wonderful and blessed new year!
https://i44.tinypic.com/2iuz39x.gif


----------



## harri

Happy new year everyone, I hope 2012 is your best year yet !! Xxxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Hello all!!!! *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!*

I hope 2012 brings you all happiness:hugs::hugs:

Well my meal went soooo well!! I was so happy! :happydance: James loved it & I have leftovers for today too!!:happydance: I really took my time with the prep & I think that was the key. It really was a lovely NYE, and to top it off we :sex: early this morning. Although I just got a negative OPK but I will test again in a few hours. Also, I had a big temp dip today, is that normal near ov??

Sorry for going on , hope you all had a wonderful NYE & are having a fantastic New Year's day:hugs::hugs:


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Stop apologising lovely :hugs:So glad your meal went well and u got to dtd :happydance::happydance:Yes a temp drop is normal just before the rise off ovulation ,:thumbup:I knew your meal would be fab ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Thank you

This is only my 2nd month temping so all still a bit new to me:wacko:
Just done my 2nd OPK of the day, looks like it is getting close!:happydance:
xxx
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## honeysuede

I have ov pains & lots of EWCM:happydance: How lame is it that I am so excited!:haha: Gonna jump OH in a little while.

How is everyone today? any hangovers?
xxx


----------



## Grumblebea

Happy New All! Hoping for lots of BFP's in 2012. T3 glad you're meal came out fab.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Happy New Year girls! Hope you all had a fabulous NYE! We stayed home with the kiddos and I actually managed to stay up past midnight! It was a good night all around! Hope 2012 brings nothing but great things for you all!


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> I have ov pains & lots of EWCM:happydance: How lame is it that I am so excited!:haha: Gonna jump OH in a little while.
> 
> How is everyone today? any hangovers?
> xxx

It's not lame at all .we are all the same ,good luck for dtd ,no hangovers here ,oh had two wine and I just had a sip ,wasn't really in the mood :shrug:But we all played on the wii fit and got the chocolate fountain out. Was so much fun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> I have ov pains & lots of EWCM:happydance: How lame is it that I am so excited!:haha: Gonna jump OH in a little while.
> 
> How is everyone today? any hangovers?
> xxx
> 
> It's not lame at all .we are all the same ,good luck for dtd ,no hangovers here ,oh had two wine and I just had a sip ,wasn't really in the mood :shrug:But we all played on the wii fit and got the chocolate fountain out. Was so much fun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Oooh the chocolate fountain sounds fun!! I have never played on a Wii, maybe I should get one, are they expensive?
Well, we :sex: a little while ago!!:happydance: and I used preseed. It was great, not just for obvious reasons but it felt so right, I am strangely confident this cycle which is a worry really. Gonna do another ov test in a few hours. XXXX


----------



## Desperado167

My oh loves the preseed too :thumbup:Keeping everything fixed that this is your happy new year ,the wii cost us 180 for the console game and wii board ,,great fun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> My oh loves the preseed too :thumbup:Keeping everything fixed that this is your happy new year ,the wii cost us 180 for the console game and wii board ,,great fun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hmm maybe I will look on ebay & treat myself to one if I get to keep my job after jan.

We have only used preseed twice. I don't really need it but am willing to try anything! xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Happy new year ladies hope you all had a great time:) we had a party at our house it was full and didn't finish till 7am so I am so tired my house was an absolute tip this morning lol

Oh and I brought the new year in with cd1 flow has finally arrived but I'm feeling quite positive about this year starting with the FS appointment on friday I just hope all goes well!


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow T3 that's a big dip it's a great sign that ov is closing in are you going to do another opk today?


----------



## harri

Hey Laura, glad you had a good NYE!!! 2012 will be a fantastic year for you! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: x


----------



## prettynpink29

Happy New Year Girls!!!!!!!!

Out with the old in with the new!!! 2012 better bring us tinny tiny surprises!!!;)

Our news years eve was a bit crazy and definately feelin it this morning! I don't do this often, so I guess it is ok. But I did manage to take a pregnancy test before I started drinking!! 'just in case, you never know' got to me lol :haha: :rofl: 

I am so glad that everyone else had a good new years eve and meals went great! I also have a wii fit :) love it! 

Laura :hugs: :hugs: cd1 is the worst day no matter what! So proud of you for keeping ur head up and looking forward to the future!!!:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Laura, I agree with Heather, that is a great way to think about things:hugs:
I am going to do another OPK about 6ish.
Just had some of my lasagna again from last night:thumbup:
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks girls :hugs: :hugs: 

T3 I will be looking out for that opk at least you got some bd in :happydance:
Well it's 2012 so an even number also this year my salon has been open 10 years and I turn 30 it's also a leap year lol


----------



## honeysuede

Look!!!!! I am so happy:happydance::happydance: all has gone to plan for once! so I reckon ov will happen tomorrow
xxx:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







DSC02285.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: wooohooooooo yey get some bd in tonight and tomorrow :hugs: yey


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg I just realised I might not have to pee on an opk for a long time cos we can't try this month and I'm hoping my next cycle (after my op )will be ivf eeeek


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: wooohooooooo yey get some bd in tonight and tomorrow :hugs: yey

I will try tonight but I bet he is too tired as we have done 2 pretty energetic ones today:haha::haha::blush::blush: Maybe the morning will be ok though.

This new yaer is going good so far:thumbup:

you have had your own business since you were 19?? cool!
xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Omg I just realised I might not have to pee on an opk for a long time cos we can't try this month and I'm hoping my next cycle (after my op )will be ivf eeeek

well that will be a nice break I guess not having to worry about POAS? That's how I would see it:thumbup: xx


----------



## amommy

POAS for the new year.. I think I may see something

Last 2 are tweaked
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-01_10.17.18.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 3









2012-01-01_10.01.38.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 7









10dpo.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 7









10dpoi.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## honeysuede

Christi, I can see *something* especially on the 2nd pic!:thumbup: xxx


----------



## honeysuede

What DPO are you? xx


----------



## amommy

Not exactly sure, I think around 10 since the EWCM.. That is really all i checked this time


----------



## honeysuede

Well it's still pretty early, are you going to test every day until af due day? Xx


----------



## amommy

Since my cycles have been crazy, my LP is not the same every time, its been running anywhere from 7-13, so hmm, its a crap shoot.. 

I only have one more test left and I will save that for tomorrow! 
Thanks for looking and commenting


----------



## harri

I see something too! I really hope you get your bfp tomorrow!!!! Xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Am keeping everything crossed for you hun. I feel like a fool just spent the last hour crying watching eastenders was so sad xxxx


----------



## amommy

Awww don't feel like a fool, I have spent most of this last week crying while I was driving (no one around to see) and felt like a total sap! 
Here is my answer from today, and the line on that walmart test darkened some.. will post both pictures
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-01_14.26.52.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 5









2012-01-01_14.22.34.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 6









2012-01-01_14.40.35.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wanabeamama

Were is Brooke today? :( 
T3 I guess 2 in 24hrs is enough lol but yeah tomorrow am will do the trick :)


----------



## honeysuede

Morning!:flower:
Well I think I ov'd early hours of the morning as I got a temp rise at 8.30am & 2 negative CB digi & my OPK was slightly lighter. I will test again about 12 as sometimes FMU doesn't work for me. We didn't :sex: anymore but I am happy with yesterday's so am not going to get too down. 

How is everyone today? I am taking down my decorations:cry: back to work tomorrow:growlmad:
xxx
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Desperado167

I think u have timed it perfectly ,:thumbup:My decorations are coming down too ,:cry:Can't believe it's all over but am a bit relieved too ,want to get back to normal and I want Brooke back on bnb ,I miss her so much ,:hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> I think u have timed it perfectly ,:thumbup:My decorations are coming down too ,:cry:Can't believe it's all over but am a bit relieved too ,want to get back to normal and I want Brooke back on bnb ,I miss her so much ,:hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks:hugs: Yeah agree about getting back to normal, just not looking forward to work, should find out if I have a job past Jan 31st soon:wacko:

Yeah I miss Brooke too!:hugs:
xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Might u loose your job?:hugs::nope:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> Might u loose your job?:hugs::nope:

Well I have been there as a temp for nearly 21 months now, it was originally a 1-3 month contract but they keep renewing it, the last renew date runs out 31st Jan, I REALLY want to go permanent as I need the security & it's a fantastic company that really looks after it's employees but they have a recruitment freeze on at the mo:cry:
xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Might u loose your job?:hugs::nope:
> 
> Well I have been there as a temp for nearly 21 months now, it was originally a 1-3 month contract but they keep renewing it, the last renew date runs out 31st Jan, I REALLY want to go permanent as I need the security & it's a fantastic company that really looks after it's employees but they have a recruitment freeze on at the mo:cry:
> xxxClick to expand...

That's awful but am sure they will keep u on ,:thumbup:Wen do u find out ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Might u loose your job?:hugs::nope:
> 
> Well I have been there as a temp for nearly 21 months now, it was originally a 1-3 month contract but they keep renewing it, the last renew date runs out 31st Jan, I REALLY want to go permanent as I need the security & it's a fantastic company that really looks after it's employees but they have a recruitment freeze on at the mo:cry:
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> That's awful but am sure they will keep u on ,:thumbup:Wen do u find out ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: Not sure when I will find out, they always take forever as they have to get things signed off with HR etc. But seeing as 31st is only just over 3 weeks away I hope they will let me know in the next week, preferably the next few days. I will get on the case tomorrow. I have always hoped I would somehow go permanent there before I conceive as they have a great maternity plan, 1 year full pay plus holiday after so 13 months off then they adapt the coming back hours around your needs. Not many companies do that!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

That is great mat pay :thumbup:Let me know wen u find out ,:kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> That is great mat pay :thumbup:Let me know wen u find out ,:kiss::hugs::hugs:

Will do:hugs::thumbup: I have been trying everything in my power to stay there so hopefully it will pay off:thumbup:

Anyway, no more work talk, what are you up to today hun?
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

2nd Morning pee & smiley face is back:wacko::shrug:
xx
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Grumblebea

T3 time to bd again! Brooke, we miss you, you are our glue!


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 the digits never smile with fmu for me your temp is still pre ov so it may be later today or tomorrow many try and bd tonight but if not your still good :) 

How is everyone? Af is quite light for me and not too much pain :) I don't know what to do with myself today I'm feeling very lazy lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls! I'm here...:haha:

Today is my last day with the damn fam!:happydance:

I am sorry for being AWOL yesterday, but I can't BnB around most of the family and I never got a moment of peace yesterday.

Someone fill me in please.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Brooke! Nicole! Laura!:happydance:

I feel lazy today too, at a loose end so I am clearing out cupboards which is what I do whenever I feel like this so basically I am just rearranging:haha::haha:

I think ov is later today, I have had the pains since last night but they are dying down now. I will OPK it again later:thumbup:

Really don't wanna go back to work tomorrow, means I will have to post on here less during the day:cry:

xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, you might want to toss that really high temp on CD8, I am afraid it might confuse FF...you'll need to see 3 temps higher than that one to get x-hairs, so just consider it, if FF screws around with you.:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> T3, you might want to toss that really high temp on CD8, I am afraid it might confuse FF...you'll need to see 3 temps higher than that one to get x-hairs, so just consider it, if FF screws around with you.:hugs:

Thanks :thumbup: I have lowered it. I am still new to this FF lark:haha:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/A2567CBC-orig.jpg

9DPO


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/A2567CBC-orig.jpg
> 
> 9DPO

Is this your test? I totally see a line on the FR!:happydance: What are you thinking?


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, it's mine. The only reason I took the FR was bc I saw a shadow of something on the IC, after the time frame bc I forgot about the test.

It has to be a bad FR, bc the lab says the jizz is shot to hell.:wacko:


----------



## honeysuede

Oh my god there is definitely a line on the FR!!!!:happydance:
Surely that can't be a dud??:shrug:
xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Yes, it's mine. The only reason I took the FR was bc I saw a shadow of something on the IC, after the time frame bc I forgot about the test.
> 
> It has to be a bad FR, bc the lab says the jizz is shot to hell.:wacko:

Jizz shot to hell or not...it only takes one...it very well could be a good one! I've got everything crossed for you! (Believe me it's not easy crossing anything these days:winkwink: ) How are you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## dachsundmom

Nothing...nothing at all; except sore boobs, but I get that every cycle and I am on progesterone cream.

I am really only testing to figure out when I can stop the cream for AF and now I am confused as hell.:wacko:

I guess we will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg Brooke I see lines on both of them tests :hugs: this really has to be your bfp :hugs:
I don't know much about progesterone cream but that wouldn't give a line would it???


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke I told you about my dream :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

No, the cream wouldn't make a line, but IDK...we'll wait for tomorrow.

The line is still on the FR and it has color...:shrug:


----------



## honeysuede

I am so hopeful for you now Brooke!!:happydance::happydance: 
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks girls.:hugs:

Ok, we have talked about me enough for a lifetime now...please someone fill me in on their lives.:haha:

I feel like I have missed so much with the holidays and family. Cannot wait for life to get back to normal tomorrow. I am excited to go back to work.

BTW, I might not test tomorrow...it's DH's bday and I don't want to ruin it, so I might wait.:thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

Look!!! my first inverted picture! and I am convinced it is your :bfp: Brooke! Don't wanna get your hopes up but that is a clear line on both so it must be!!!
xxxxxxxxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







A2567CBC-orig.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

It can't be possible; just last week my doc called to tell me it's IVF time.:wacko:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> It can't be possible; just last week my doc called to tell me it's IVF time.:wacko:

Yes it is unlikely but not impossible & how can those lines be false? If they are I will personally fly to wherever the manufacturer is & give them a right hook!
Seriously though, I have heard of people being told there was no chance of conceiving then getting PG naturally. You might be one:hugs::hugs:

What is your gut instinct telling you? :hugs:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

My gut is telling me to eat, lol.

T3, I have no idea what to think and all I can do is wait.


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> My gut is telling me to eat, lol.
> 
> T3, I have no idea what to think and all I can do is wait.

Hehe, eat then my dear:hugs:
I know what you mean, I have been in a situation similar to this before (although not with quite so clear lines) & it's horrible getting excited but knowing you shouldn't get your hopes up.

We will have to try to keep your mind off it for today then:hugs: besides, that's what you girls will be doing for me now I am in the TWW,:haha::haha:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I am heading out soon for my last family day, lol.


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> I am heading out soon for my last family day, lol.

Hay fun!!:hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Have fun Brooke :hugs: 

T3 :happydance: Yey for the TWW great way to start the new year :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Have fun Brooke :hugs:
> 
> T3 :happydance: Yey for the TWW great way to start the new year :hugs:

I know, I am happy about it:happydance: gonna do another ov test soon, hoping it is neg so I know today is the day.

How is your day going? still not AF pains? best that is a relief:hugs:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg I just realised I've not been taking my pre natals :( I can't remember when I last took it think it was last week some time I better get back into the habit


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, does your doctor plan to start your IVF right after your surgery?

I know this will sound weird, but IVF makes me more comfortable bc everything is checked and triple checked...


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Omg I just realised I've not been taking my pre natals :( I can't remember when I last took it think it was last week some time I better get back into the habit

Do you take a multi vit or B complex? They both have folic acid in them, so you would be ok.

And yes, please take them, bc I know that your Brits think baby showers are a trashy American tradition, so I have to throw your "virtual" shower and I cannot wait.:happydance: You have to have one! All of my Brits do.:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes he wants to start right away so he will probably make sure that I don't have a period after the lap I will get the full plan in 4days so I will have a clear idea of what will happen from then until I've starts eeeeek I don't know if I'm excited scared or nervous lol
My pre natals contain everything there specially combined for ttc.

Baby showers are starting to get very popular now I know this sounds really sad but I don't really have and close girl friends my best friend moved to India over a year ago so I only have my sisters one of them lives a long way away but my twin sis isn't to far but it wouldn't be much of a shower with 3people lol


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Have fun Brooke :hugs:
> 
> T3 :happydance: Yey for the TWW great way to start the new year :hugs:
> 
> I know, I am happy about it:happydance: gonna do another ov test soon, hoping it is neg so I know today is the day.
> 
> How is your day going? still not AF pains? best that is a relief:hugs:
> xxxClick to expand...

I have mild cramps but my belly button again is starting to get sore:cry:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Yes he wants to start right away so he will probably make sure that I don't have a period after the lap I will get the full plan in 4days so I will have a clear idea of what will happen from then until I've starts eeeeek I don't know if I'm excited scared or nervous lol
> My pre natals contain everything there specially combined for ttc.
> 
> Baby showers are starting to get very popular now I know this sounds really sad but I don't really have and close girl friends my best friend moved to India over a year ago so I only have my sisters one of them lives a long way away but my twin sis isn't to far but it wouldn't be much of a shower with 3people lol

The IVF is something to to excited about hun, it means you can move forward towards your goal:hugs: I didn't realise you were a twin:flower: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yup I'm a twin but were soooo different I'm 5ft1 she's 5ft6 were into totally different things and the big one she has been pregnant 6 times only one of them she kept the rest were accidents :(


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Yup I'm a twin but were soooo different I'm 5ft1 she's 5ft6 were into totally different things and the big one she has been pregnant 6 times only one of them she kept the rest were accidents :(

Oh it does sound like you are different:flower: 
That must have been hard for you with all her pgs:cry::hugs::hugs:
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well her last one was about 4years ago but she was in an abusive relationship with her daughters dad and didnt want any more children with him but that was before we were trying but she has been with her current partner for just over a year so I'm kind of expecting to her some news :/


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow I just read this in the news 
TWIN TOWNS MIRACLE

EXCLUSIVE by EMMA LITTLE

MIRACLE twins Seth and Preston Campbell celebrate their first Christmas after being born 36 miles and TWO days apart.

The pair had to spend ten weeks in intensive care with mum Donna Grove when she suffered a cardiac arrest after the birth.

Medics put the survival rate of all three at a MILLION to one. Cuddling the eight-month-old brothers yesterday, Donna, 27, said: "I am overwhelmed with emotion. I can't believe we were all home for Christmas and New Year."

Donna gave birth to 2lbs 6oz Seth at Frimley Park Hospital, Surrey, when just 28 weeks pregnant.

He wasn't breathing properly and went on to develop a life-threatening intestine infection, a heart murmur and blood poisoning. An ambulance whisked him to St Mary's Hospital, Paddington, West London, and Donna had Preston there 50 hours later.

She then suffered a cardiac arrest after fluid from his womb sac infected her blood stream.

Dad James, 26, from Bracknell, Berks, said: "I feared I was going to lose them all." He later proposed and the couple are to wed.

The twins now weigh a healthy 15lbs each. Donna added: "This year has been our toughest but also our best. We're the luckiest family in the world."


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg that must have been so scary but it show that miracles happen :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Omg that must have been so scary but it show that miracles happen :hugs:

Wow that is an amazing & heart warming story:hugs:

Well I have just POAS & the IC came up darker than the test line (rare for me) within a few seconds! also got another smiley face plus period type pains mixed with ovary pain. Think it is happening tonight. I don't think James will want to DTD tonight though so I hope twice yesterday was enough:dohh:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Sounds like there will be millions of spermys swimming around in there :happydance::happydance: come on girls let's get some bfp's 2012 it's got to be :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Sounds like there will be millions of spermys swimming around in there :happydance::happydance: come on girls let's get some bfp's 2012 it's got to be :hugs:

:hugs::hugs:

Here's 2012 bumps:happydance:

I have decided the new rule for this thread, one of us (at least) needs to get :bfp: each month until we are all PG, let's hope Brooke brings some news to celebrate tomorrow!!:hugs:

So your IVF might start in Feb Hun?? that will be great if it does:hugs:
xxx


----------



## harri

honeysuede said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like there will be millions of spermys swimming around in there :happydance::happydance: come on girls let's get some bfp's 2012 it's got to be :hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Here's 2012 bumps:happydance:
> 
> I have decided the new rule for this thread, one of us (at least) needs to get :bfp: each month until we are all PG, let's hope Brooke brings some news to celebrate tomorrow!!:hugs:
> 
> So your IVF might start in Feb Hun?? that will be great if it does:hugs:
> xxxClick to expand...

Loving your rule T3!! And Brooke, I see a definitely line :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm hoping so I just hope it's before my 30th birthday in march.
I really hope Brooke has good news tomorrow :hugs::hugs:
Wow my belly button is so sore and red :( I just want to get this lap out of the way :(


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> I'm hoping so I just hope it's before my 30th birthday in march.
> I really hope Brooke has good news tomorrow :hugs::hugs:
> Wow my belly button is so sore and red :( I just want to get this lap out of the way :(

Thanks Harri!!:hugs:

Sorry you're in pain Laura:hugs: 
My ovary pains have been bad last few hours. Being a woman really can suck :growlmad:
xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,that is def a bfp :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::headspin::headspin::dance::dance::dance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> Brooke ,that is def a bfp :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::headspin::headspin::dance::dance::dance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

:dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::hugs::hugs:

Can't wait for her next test!!
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:I can't wait either


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok I'm going to put a list together of things I need to do/change to prepare for ivf 
eg, change of diet, cutting out alcohol, ect I'm also going to cut down to just 1coffee in the am and drink green tea and lots of water if anyone else knows anything else I can do I need some more ideas


----------



## amommy

That is without a doubt a bfp!! Purple get pregnant all the time with low sperm count, it only takes one!!!!!

I could see it before I zoomed in and I'm on my phone..i think your sa was inaccurate anyway with how long it sat..congrats hun!! What an amazing new years present


----------



## Desperado167

Am joining slimming world on Wednesday or Thursday of this week and also gonna exercise five days a week and drink lots of water, no chocolate and one cup of coffee a day :thumbup:My new years resolution ,:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

That all sounds good to me hun! I drink 3 cups of green tea idea, you grow to like it. Well I just got another positive opk so it's been 24 hours of positives now xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 at least your not running out of time this cycle is oh still not up for :sex:? Looks like it may be tomorrow now Yey looks like a big eggy trying to pop out :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

I just got a high on my cbfm ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Yay another tww buddy! Laura, He is already falling asleep I bet he won't do it tonight. Will try though. Just had a bit stinging pain very sudden in my ovary hoping it was eggy breaking free! Xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance::happydance:

I can't believe it and its pretty dark .i think I will get my smiley face tonight or tomorrow morning ,I usually don't o for another four or five days ,i think the fertilaid and she oak are doing the trick .am so happy cos oh is here till Thursday :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Yay another tww buddy! Laura, He is already falling asleep I bet he won't do it tonight. Will try though. Just had a bit stinging pain very sudden in my ovary hoping it was eggy breaking free! Xxxx

Pour a glass of water over him :growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I can't believe it and its pretty dark .i think I will get my smiley face tonight or tomorrow morning ,I usually don't o for another four or five days ,i think the fertilaid and she oak are doing the trick .am so happy cos oh is here till Thursday :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yey there's lots of action going on 2012 woohoooo


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Yay another tww buddy! Laura, He is already falling asleep I bet he won't do it tonight. Will try though. Just had a bit stinging pain very sudden in my ovary hoping it was eggy breaking free! Xxxx
> 
> Pour a glass of water over him :growlmad:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: or talk dirty to him works every time for me lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Just poped a bottle of Moët we haven't sat and celebrated the new year together yet we were both a bit tired and sticky yesterday so time for us to :drunk::drunk::drunk:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Yay another tww buddy! Laura, He is already falling asleep I bet he won't do it tonight. Will try though. Just had a bit stinging pain very sudden in my ovary hoping it was eggy breaking free! Xxxx
> 
> Pour a glass of water over him :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: or talk dirty to it works every time for me lolClick to expand...

Have just told my oh I need sex on demand for possibly the next three days and I don't want any crap from him :growlmad:I asked would this be a problem and he said it looks like I have no choice :haha::blush:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Just poped a bottle of Moët we haven't sat and celebrated the new year together yet we were both a bit tired and sticky yesterday so time for us to :drunk::drunk::drunk:

Just right ,:happydance:Enjoy it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok personal question that nobody HAS to answer but....... Do any of you ladies bring toys to the bedroom? I mean as a couple not solo lol
Oh and I like to experiment and have fun we have a few toys but we have been looking on a great web sight that has hundreds of adult xxx to give inspiration Ita a great sight 
https://www.lovehoney.co.uk/


----------



## wanabeamama

Think LLL needs to purchase this :) think I might just ask oh for his bank card lol
 



Attached Files:







b8febb67.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## honeysuede

He has just had a coffee so hopefuly that will wake him up. He never drinks it so should do the trick. In answer to your question, we have never tried toys in the bedroom, it has just never come up, but I guess if it did I would try, I am pretty open minded. Oh tell a lie, I do have 2 pairs of handcuffs if that counts? But they scare james! Haha. Proper sex toys not yet though. Might have a peak at that link! Enjoy your drinks hun! Xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Yay another tww buddy! Laura, He is already falling asleep I bet he won't do it tonight. Will try though. Just had a bit stinging pain very sudden in my ovary hoping it was eggy breaking free! Xxxx
> 
> Pour a glass of water over him :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: or talk dirty to it works every time for me lolClick to expand...
> 
> Have just told my oh I need sex on demand for possibly the next three days and I don't want any crap from him :growlmad:I asked would this be a problem and he said it looks like I have no choice :haha::blush:Click to expand...

Haha good! wish my oh would do as he is told! Xx


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Think LLL needs to purchase this :) think I might just ask oh for his bank card lol

Just showed my oh this and he threw his credit card at me :haha:lol .havent had a go at any sex toys ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Think LLL needs to purchase this :) think I might just ask oh for his bank card lol
> 
> Just showed my oh this and he threw his credit card at me :haha:lol .havent had a go at any sex toys ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hahaha get shopping


----------



## amommy

I bet even a digi would be positive Brooke, I am so excited for you.. I did a tweak just for fun and that is no bad test..
 



Attached Files:







A2567CBC-orig.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg I just purchased 2adult web sites lol they should be up and running in a couple of days ahhhh lol
https://sugarnspiceoutlet.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=6 here is one of them


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, thanks! We'll see what happens when I test again Wed.:thumbup:

Laura, toys are a very good thing!:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wednesday???????????????? You know you can't wait till Wednesday who you trying to kid lol :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

If I had a BFP, and as you know, I am not too sure...do I have to leave our thread if I promise, never to talk about it?

I won't do a ticker, siggy, anything...I promise.


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke make a ticker tell me every detail shout it from the roof tops you have waited long enough for your time to take the bfp spot light I want every detail every toilet trip every twinge I really mean this you truly deserve your bfp it would be an amazing start to the year :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 
Do you have a digi?


----------



## amommy

OMG I so agree.. You have to do every ticker they will let you add, show us u/s pics and tell us every detail.. This is the ultimate and why we are here, not to keep it a secret!! And what better person to lead us into 2012 with a BFP than you!! 

Can you please test tomorrow, or even tonight later, I bet its darker already?? then its not DH's bday but you can still show progression!


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs::hugs: Brooke that is such a strong line it has to be your bfp :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am on my phone and I can even see the clear line on the FRER!! OMG i really hope this is it for you hun!!! I will be looking first thing in the morning for your next test hun! So excited for you I dnt think I'm gonna be able to sleep :):)

Looks like the Traceys are heading into the 2ww :happydance: I am not far behind you two!!

Laura, yes! OH and I have a chest full of toys and what not :) lol have to spice things up! Haha!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> If I had a BFP, and as you know, I am not too sure...do I have to leave our thread if I promise, never to talk about it?
> 
> I won't do a ticker, siggy, anything...I promise.

Wtf ,:growlmad:U leave this thread and I will come over and kick your Korean ass :grr::grr::grr::grr::trouble::trouble::bike::bike::bike::hug::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

I got my smiley face at half six this morning :happydance::happydance::happydance:We dtd last night and the night before and will hopefully tonight and tomorrow night ,does that sound ok ladies.?:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> I got my smiley face at half six this morning :happydance::happydance::happydance:We dtd last night and the night before and will hopefully tonight and tomorrow night ,does that sound ok ladies.?:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yay!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Brooke don't you dare leave this thread:growlmad::hugs:xxx

Laura, gonna check out thos links tonight:winkwink::thumbup:

Hi Heather!!:flower: And everyone else.

I a so misserable about going back to work today:growlmad: will check on here at lunch though. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Brooke don't you dare leave this thread:growlmad::hugs:xxx
> 
> Laura, gonna check out thos links tonight:winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> Hi Heather!!:flower: And everyone else.
> 
> I a so misserable about going back to work today:growlmad: will check on here at lunch though.
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Awk babes ,I know it's horrible ,big hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

To male it even worse we have severe weather warnings with gale force winds so I am on the bus instead of walking so not a good start to my healthy year! Have a nice day xxx xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> To male it even worse we have severe weather warnings with gale force winds so I am on the bus instead of walking so not a good start to my healthy year! Have a nice day xxx xxx

Same here ,90 miles per hour winds ,:nope:It's really scary ,take care and stay safe,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/AB48DF37-orig.jpg

This morning's IC...


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I have missed a lot of posts, but I am thanking each of you now.:hugs:

I love you all and I really hope you mean that I can stay, but I have to let you know, since I don't have a lot of luck with a sticky BFP, it will be awhile before I can actually talk about this very much...I know this sounds stupid.:wacko:

Ok, T2 and T3, go have sex!:happydance:

Laura, my love, supplements for IVF...the ones I would use....DHEA, no more than 75mg a day. CoQ10 (we call it COCK on the 35+ thread)...I do take this one...I started at 100mg and worked up to 200mg. Maybe L-argenine and a lot of clinics recommend acupuncture...fine a Zita West clinic.:hugs:

Everyone else...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I have missed a lot of posts, but I am thanking each of you now.:hugs:
> 
> I love you all and I really hope you mean that I can stay, but I have to let you know, since I don't have a lot of luck with a sticky BFP, it will be awhile before I can actually talk about this very much...I know this sounds stupid.:wacko:
> 
> Ok, T2 and T3, go have sex!:happydance:
> 
> Laura, my love, supplements for IVF...the ones I would use....DHEA, no more than 75mg a day. CoQ10 (we call it COCK on the 35+ thread)...I do take this one...I started at 100mg and worked up to 200mg. Maybe L-argenine and a lot of clinics recommend acupuncture...fine a Zita West clinic.:hugs:
> 
> Everyone else...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Those are some beautiful lines!!!:happydance: :happydance:
I pray that this is a sticky one for you! Are you going to call your Dr and get a beta? Have you told dh yet? BTW...Happy Birthday to him! My little one...Bennen shares a birthday with him! He is 5 years old today! We go back to school today and I am not ready. I'm kind of freaking out a bit...I went to the bathroom last night before bed and when I wiped I noticed some very slight light pink. Nothing else out of the ordinary...still have massive painful BH (but have them everyday) and baby girl is moving around fine. I told Keith just so he knows. I think I will just take it easy today and see what comes. I don't want to ruin my "bb's" birthday.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

BTW...do you have a digi?


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, from what I have heard, that is totally normal, but just keep your feet up and call you doc, if you need to.:hugs:

:cake: Mr. Bennan! :happydance:

DD is back to school today as well and she's not moving as quickly as I would like this morning.:growlmad:

Yes, I have some digi tests...was going to wait until the end of the week for one of those. My doc is on vaca until Monday, so I will call him then.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Brooke I am so happy I just cried for you I told you I had a dream on Christmas eve that you got your bfp I can't believe it actually came true please can I celebrate???????? Please??? :hugs:


----------



## harri

OMFG BROOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I have tears and I'm at work !!!! 

You deserve this so much I am absolutely thrilled for you and I'm praying for your sticky bean! Happy birthday to your DH!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe later in the week we can celebrate...:haha:

Laura, the 23rd or 24th was when I OV....:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow omg that is so freaky :hugs:
Ok I will hold the happy dance for now (I will just do it on my own at home lol) :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## harri

Laura that is so freaky! My SIL had a dream I was pg on the weekend I ov'd and low and behold I conceived! I definitely think there's somthing in that!! 

Brooke, How's DH? Fab birthday present!!! X


----------



## dachsundmom

DH is in denial too...the man was just told his jizz was dead, so he's a little shocked.:haha:


----------



## honeysuede

OH MY GOD!!:happydance::happydance: I am at work on my lunch break, eating my soup with tears in my eyes I am so happy for you & you really do deserve it. This is fantastic. I cant wait to see the digi. Tons of love to you:kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

Have you peed on a FRER since yday? I bet you'd have a super dark line from the look of your ics! X


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> DH is in denial too...the man was just told his jizz was dead, so he's a little shocked.:haha:

Wow Yey you told him its a shame it's not digi time today maby he will believe it then :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I will do a FR tomorrow and if it looks dark enough, I might break out the digi, lol


----------



## honeysuede

I know you don&#8217;t want to talk too much about it & I think I would be the same but I am so truly happy for you, I have never been so excited about someone&#8217;s else&#8217;s tests!! 
It just goes to show that not everything the DRs say is set in stone!

xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I cannot blame my doc too much, he only read the report that came from the lab and I interpreted it the same way.:growlmad::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg Brooke you have given me a reason to get out of bed in the mornings lol 
Wow what an exciting start to 2012 let's hope it carrys on this same way :hugs:


----------



## harri

dachsundmom said:


> I will do a FR tomorrow and if it looks dark enough, I might break out the digi, lol

Good plan :thumbup: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I cannot blame my doc too much, he only read the report that came from the lab and I interpreted it the same way.:growlmad::haha:

Yeah there not always right mine told me a year ago that I should be able to get pregnant naturally and now in 2 days time I'm going to find out when my IVF will start so it looks like within a week we both proved our doctors wrong lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg one of the girls on my never had a bop thread just got her bfp on cd68 wow 2012 is going to be a busy year ahhhhh she got pg 2-3 weeks On a digi wow


----------



## wanabeamama

wanabeamama said:


> Merry Christmas everyone I only just got up lol
> 
> Brooke I had a dream last night that you got a bfp for Christmas I felt so much happiness for you I cried :hugs:
> 
> Thankyou for all your support girls it's time to celebrate Christmas :xmas10:
> 
> I'm about to put my croissants in the oven and my stacks in the coffee machine and the moet on the table oh is still in bed but awake I'm so excited :happydance:
> 
> 
> I woke up to red blood this morning 8dpo :( and full of a cold but it's Christmas so I'm just going to forget about it
> 
> 
> Time to eat drink and be merry :hugs:

Brooke here is my post about my dream I posted it Christmas day so it was Christmas eve I had the dream :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Laura, CD68? How many DPO was that?:wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm not sure I will go check lol


----------



## wanabeamama

She doesn't have a chart but from what I remember she ovulated normal cd maybe around cd14 I will go back through the thread cos now I need to know lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Holy hell! Did she not POAS for 42 days?:wacko::haha:

Ok girls, I have a doc appt next Thursday afternoon; we can celebrate after that.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

She was 42dpo omg 
She poas almost every day and got bfn she even had a blood test the day before Christmas eve it's crazy :wacko:

Yey Brooke you got your doctors appointment :happydance: I have EVERYTHING crossed oh and wile your there tell your dock :finger: from me lol


----------



## dachsundmom

How do you not test for 42 days? She missed most of first tri.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok my first adult website is now up and running ahhhhh start the new year with another new business venture please take a look
www.sugarnspiceoutlet.com


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Ok my first adult website is now up and running ahhhhh start the new year with another new business venture please take a look
> www.sugarnspiceoutlet.com

Love it!:happydance:


----------



## amommy

I have an idea brooke, first of all I am almost 100% certain a digi would be +++ right now..maybe you could do it as abday present for OH.. that would be so cool!!


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK, scared of the digi...but, I love the idea!:hugs:


----------



## amommy

I am going to bet my life on it..hands down it will be positive!!.. then you could tire a little ribbon around it, one pink one blue and put it in a little box..


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Brooke even if the digi said not pregnant it might just be to early :hugs: but I just know you are :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Digi over the weekend...I don't want to play any guessing games, lol. 

Yes, I am chicken shit, lol.


----------



## honeysuede

That is a great idea about the digi as a present:thumbup:

Laura, how did you get the website? I mean what sort of price etc.
Looking good!!:winkwink:
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:



> Digi over the weekend...I don't want to play any guessing games, lol.
> 
> Yes, I am chicken shit, lol.

I understand that hun, I would be the same:hugs::hugs: although the weekend is 4 days away, that is a long time:haha: we are bad aren't we!!:haha:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Well my OPKS was dark this morning (not quite as dark as yesterday) & now it's a definite negative, so would you say Ov was today? I think early this morning, as my cm is changing already. Wish there was a buzzer that went off after the egg has popped so you know:haha::haha:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I think today is it.


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> I think today is it.

Yeah me too, my instincts are saying it was this morning so I shall change my ticker:thumbup:
Only 12 days til I can test haha!!:haha::haha:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

I am going to be very strong & not start testing at 8dpo this cycle, you girls might have to help keep me sane!! xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 have you bd today? You still have 12 hrs from egg popping :D
Brooke :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so I guess it's our job to keep your mind off it until the weekend then :hugs:
Where is icca?


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK where she is, but I think she took last cycle pretty hard and needs a break.:cry:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> T3 have you bd today? You still have 12 hrs from egg popping :D
> Brooke :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so I guess it's our job to keep your mind off it until the weekend then :hugs:
> Where is icca?

Nope he left for work at 6am & I didn't wake up in time to jump him:cry::growlmad::growlmad::cry: but if I did ov today then it was 36-48 hours after last 2 bd so hope that is enough:shrug: my first positive OPK was 48 hours ago. 
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Didn't Icca say she was taking a break? I hope she is ok:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's plenty!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> It's plenty!:thumbup::hugs:

:happydance: If you don't mind me asking Brooke, did you BD lots to get your:bfp:?
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Ask me anything you like...click my chart...the BD is on there. Keep in mind, I am working with lesser quality jizz, so only one or two of those sessions actually counted for anything.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

I really can't wait for the weekend :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> I really can't wait for the weekend :hugs:

Me neither:happydance: xxx


----------



## harri

me neither!! :happydance:

Are you doing anything nice for DH's birthday Brooke? xx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> me neither!! :happydance:
> 
> Are you doing anything nice for DH's birthday Brooke? xx

His whole family was here until this morning, so I am done, lol. I told him to figure out dinner and leave me alone.:haha:

Harri, where is your avatar and siggy?:growlmad:


----------



## harri

Hahaha I totally get where you're coming from there! There's only so much time I can spend with my in-laws! :haha:

It kind of hit home when you asked if you could stay and you wouldn't mention it or have a siggy or ticker and I just thought 'shit, I'm an insensitive bitch' I love you guys and would never mean to upset any of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: It feels quite clean and refreshed lol :haha: xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

OMFG, Harri...that was just me being me and had nothing to do with you.:hugs:

If you want them, you should have them and I will bet no one will disagree with me.:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg now listen ladies I look forward to seeing what veg you are and how many days you have left it makes me see that getting pregnant does happen I can't wait for the day I can put a ticker on here lol it gets boring looking at how many dpo I am or stupid pg symptoms that don't exist lol if anyone os offended by seeing pg women bfp's or pregnancy tickers baby and bump really isn't a place for them to be those tickers give me hope :hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow, Triple L is firey today! :haha::hugs:


----------



## harri

It won't be long Laura, I'm so freaking excited for your IVF!! :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## honeysuede

Harri, I totally agree with Laura, she really has hit the nail on the head:hugs:
You keep your sig hun, it is lovely to see & to know that one day we will have one too:hugs: xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

harri said:


> It won't be long Laura, I'm so freaking excited for your IVF!! :hugs: :hugs: xx

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Rite ladies I have some work to do tonight on my oh :haha:so will talk tomorrow,take care ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Wow, Triple L is firey today! :haha::hugs:

:haha: yup :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> It won't be long Laura, I'm so freaking excited for your IVF!! :hugs: :hugs: xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I don't think it's sinking in for oh yet he keeps asking when I'm next ovulating? I have explained so many times it's like it's not sinking in lol it hasn't sunk in with me yet either :wacko:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> Rite ladies I have some work to do tonight on my oh :haha:so will talk tomorrow,take care ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:

You got get him:winkwink::thumbup::hugs:
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> It won't be long Laura, I'm so freaking excited for your IVF!! :hugs: :hugs: xx
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: I don't think it's sinking in for oh yet he keeps asking when I'm next ovulating? I have explained so many times it's like it's not sinking in lol it hasn't sunk in with me yet either :wacko:Click to expand...

It will sink in hun:hugs: maybe once you know when it will start it will feel more real:hugs:

By the way, what does LLL stand for?!:haha::blush:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura Loves Leather! :haha::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you going to get teh SA results at your appt?


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah we will get the sa results :/ that's another thing I have been nervous about but seeing you bfp gives me so much comfort :hugs:

I guess it will sink in on Friday :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Laura Loves Leather! :haha::happydance:

:haha::haha::haha: Love it!! :thumbup::thumbup:
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Your:bfp: is the best thing about this year so far:happydance:
xxx

Anyone else finding BNB really slow tonight? it keeps crashing on me:growlmad:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

It's been awful today...I keep getting kicked off.


----------



## honeysuede

yeah me too, think I am going to go to bed soon anyway so will say night night xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Night night T3 yeah it keeps freezing on me too lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke I'm worried about grace she put a status on Facebook that has got me worried :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, what's going on?


----------



## wanabeamama

I dont know I asked if she was ok but she didnt say what was wrong :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> I dont know I asked if she was ok but she didnt say what was wrong :cry:

:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

How are you feeling Brooke? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> How are you feeling Brooke? :hugs:

Like I do everyday.:haha:

Are you feeling ok?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm ok I have lots of butterflies though there is a lot going on early this year taking on another 2websites that need a lot of work then the appointment on Friday I've got some tax returns to file orders to ship then op in 3weeks arrange my appointment book in the salon so people can cover ok then I guess IVF then my 30th and then arrange a big party for my salon 10th anaversary wow I'm tired just writing down just some of the things running through my mind at the moment lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, it really will all work out.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

OK so I just read through last two days post and OMG BROOKE!!!!!!! I am so F'ing excited for you (pardon my filthy mouth but OMG!)!


----------



## wanabeamama

I really hope so Brooke :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It has to, bc I said so.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Omg Brooke I've just caught up on the last few days and I am so happy for you I'm shaking and quite teary... It's the best news I've heard in a long time. I know you not ready to celebrate yet but thinking of this will put a smile on my face for a long time to come. It will be a sticky one because u deserve it. I just know it.


----------



## dachsundmom

:blush::haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke I am so so happy for you!!!! I just saw your ICs :happydance::happydance:
Let us know when we can officially say CONGRATS!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura, I heard your the iphone queen!!! How do I upload a pic on here?? 

I just got very + opks :happydance: and I am only cd16 :) Acupuncture has moved my O date up so much and I feel wonderful this month :) I HIGHLY recommend acupuncture to all of you :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, please tell us how....I just bought an iPhone, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Do you have photobucket? 
Upload you pic to photo bucket then go on tho the uploaded pic and you will see a little i (info) logo just click that and copy direct link

Then on bnb go advanced click paper clip and paste in the bar and then press upload then just close that window the pic wont appear until you add tex and post


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg we could actually do FaceTime????? Or does it not work abroad?


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Laura, I heard your the iphone queen!!! How do I upload a pic on here??
> 
> I just got very + opks :happydance: and I am only cd16 :) Acupuncture has moved my O date up so much and I feel wonderful this month :) I HIGHLY recommend acupuncture to all of you :)

I keep reading about acupuncture with ivf I might just look into it a little more:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, IDK if it will work or not, but I will totally look into it!:happydance:


I would highly recommend you take the CoQ10, DHEA, and do acupuncture...that was/is my IVF plan. The COCK gave me the craptastics at first, but I worked up to 200mg.:thumbup:


----------



## prettynpink29

Ok gonna try that rite know Laura! Dnt go anywhere I case I need help:)


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke where do I get these and what are they? I need every bit of help possible :hugs:
Heather I'm not going anywere


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Brooke where do I get these and what are they? I need every bit of help possible :hugs:
> Heather I'm not going anywere

Tesco or H&B...the COCK is not cheap, but I do recommend in and most IVF clinics do as well.

Other than that, just take your prenatal.:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Here is it cd16 :)
 



Attached Files:







5224dc5a.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## prettynpink29

Yay:):) thanks Laura! I dnt know how in the world u ever figured that out! You must be great with compters


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha I ont know how lol wow that is positive :D :happydance:

Brooke do you think I should ask my fs on friday about them or not? I need the name though cas I sure as hell can't ask him if I should take cock :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Totally ask! :happydance: I will put a list together for you by the end of the day tomorrow.:hugs:


Yay Heather!:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: Brooke you are amazing :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> :hugs: :hugs: Brooke you are amazing :hugs:

:blush: Stop it! :haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Aaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiizzzzzzzzzzziiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnggggg


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## wanabeamama

For you Brooke :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







41c1aa73.jpg
File size: 132.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks girls!! It is so positive and I am shocked lol. 

What did I miss!! COCK?? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

CoQ10...but on the 35+ thread, we call it COCK.:haha:

We are all on the COCK at least once a day...some of us, twice!:happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha I need COCK :rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Seriously though, it's very good for egg strength, lol.

And, every girl needs a little COCK.


----------



## wanabeamama

Little COCK???? I guess that's personal preference :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Little COCK???? I guess that's personal preference :rofl:

As long as the jizz can hit the cervix, size means nothing.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: soooooo true :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow the wind is so scary here :( god knows how I will sleep with all this noise :/ it's almost 1am so I guess I beta get my ass to bed nighty nighty ladies Brooke will you still poas tomorrow? :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, I will dust off the FR for the morning.:haha:


:sleep::sleep::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I will give a little prayer for you before I sleep :hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

I am sooooooooooooooooo excited to see your FRER in the morning!!!!! :)


----------



## Desperado167

Omg am gonna miss your frer this morning :cry:I have to go help the homeless today and it's soo cold and I am coming down with yet another cough cold and sore throat :growlmad:I don't understand why I keep getting sick so often :nope:On another note oh started an argument last night cos I couldn't get him to bed to dtd .was actually gonna throttle him but after a lot of discussion and flirtation I finally got my jizz :sleep::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/B524BAE9-orig.jpg


----------



## honeysuede

Yay! Brooke! I so wish I could look properly but my stupid internet isn't working so I can only look on my crappy phone. I had a temp rise today but can't get on ff on my phone to update. Brooke how are you feeling after those tests? Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I am starting to think this might be real! :haha:


----------



## harri

BROOKE YOU'RE PREGNANT! That's some freaking amazing progression you've got going on there!!!!! Yay!!!! Xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I did finally mark a positive HPT on my chart, bc I am thinking it's not an evap.:haha::blush:


----------



## honeysuede

I agree with harri, this is real and they are great lines! So so happy for you!! Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Doctor next Thursday....then I might believe it, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke omg you ARE pregnant I'm sooooooooosooooooooo excited for you there is no second guessing those lines :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Morning laura! Is it as cold there as it is in essex? Think the bad weather has messed with my internet connection. Brooke what day will you be doing the digi? Also next thursday for the drs seems ages away! Hehe xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey T3 yeah it's been bad here too :( 

Yeah Thursday does seem along way off :coffee:


----------



## dachsundmom

My doctor is on vacation, so it is what it is, lol.

Is the weather really bad over there? A friend of mine in Scotland said it was just awful; she had 91mph winds yesterday, but I do realize she's further north than you guys are.


----------



## harri

A digi would so show up now!!!! :) xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

^^^^wss


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe digi day could be Friday.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,happy happy happy for you ,:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## wanabeamama

God I'm feeling very emotional today lol :cry:

I had a dream last night that I was having a cot(crib) delivered to my house and I remember saying to myself in the dream "I'm not even pregnant yet why did I order this " lollol


----------



## honeysuede

Yay only 2 more days til digi day! Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, it's the hormones.:haha::hugs:

Oh, and if anyone is curious, I don't have any "symptoms." Nothing is different this cycle from any other.:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha maby I'm having them for you Brooke lol :hugs: 
I'm getting very nervous for Friday I have a big knot in my stomach but now I have your digi to look forward to it takes the edge off :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww I'm watching a programme called birth days awwwww tiny baby's :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

I've never been able to watch any of those baby shows...too emotional for me and as you girls know, I barely have a heart.:haha:


Laura, I know you are nervous, but this appointment is going to be the best one of your life; a doctor is going to get your pregnant! The SA doesn't matter, bc as long as they can find one living sperm, you are good to go.:thumbup: Even if they didn't find one, there are "ways" to get them out, your OH might not like it, but who the hell cares?:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I guess I just waited so long for this appointment I'm scared they will say I have to wait another 6months with the NHS it's something you expect :cry: if they do make me wate 6months I would have to be on bc for that time to stop the endo developing being on bc for that length of time would break my heart :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you checked into the wait times at your hospital?


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I was told it would be right after my lap but just like with my lap they moved it by 2weeks though I am lucky that I don't go on the waiting list because my IVFs not just a way of getting pregnant to the ob it's also the treatment for my endo and cysts as I have had 2laps in less than a year it makes more sense to them to get me pregnant ASAP before the endo can come back I guess I'm just being silly and selfish some people wait 12months saying that it's been 12 months since my last lap so it has still been a long wait :(


----------



## dachsundmom

You are not being selfish at all! They'd better not phuck around with you.:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

You are not bieng selfish hun:hugs:xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs: thank you I just hate not being incontroll of my life and my body :( and not knowing if I will ever be a mummy :(

Ok I'm going to shut up now lol give me a virtual slap lol ita all about brooks bfp :happydance::wohoo::wohoo: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

No, let's talk about anything but me, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Ha that's what I tried to do I said I would take your mind of it until Friday (digi day) but now I'm sick of talking about me lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Let's talk about the Ts!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Let's talk about the Ts!

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey the T's lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke has your DH accepted your pregnant yet?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Brooke has your DH accepted your pregnant yet?

He has...I am the lone hold out, lol. This is what he said...

"I can see the line; don't buy anymore shit.":haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn...I had a whole post typed and lost it...anyway, here you go LLL.

This is what I would talk to your doc about...

* Why did he decide to do a long or short protocol? I have heard that a long protocol, meaning birth control pills are involved, is better for girls with endo. But, you bleed regularly, so he might not want to go this route. While using BCP will mean the process is longer, you want whichever one will work better for you.

* DHEA...https://www.amazon.co.uk/21st-Centu...R6EA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1325686164&sr=8-2 H&B does not sell this, but take 25mg, three times a day. Do not take more than 75mg of this one.

* COCK...https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1970&prodid=278&sid=0 This is good for both the jizz and the egg. Take with food, bc it is a fat soluble supplement. It can take up to 3 months to work, so start when you can. You might get craptastic for a little while, not everyone does.

* Acupuncture...if you choose to do this, make sure you get somone trained in infertility; in the UK, it is recommended you find someone who is Zita West trained.

* https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1099&prodid=1010&sid=0 Good for your eggies.

* Prenatal, with at least 400mcg of folic acid. There are studies that show it is more effective at 800+ mg, but as your doc.

I am sure there is more that I will think of as the day goes on, but this might be a good start.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you brooke I have found a Chinese herbal remedial and acupuncture place that specialise in infertility,
I will copy all of this down on paper I have done a little list of questions I want to ask 
If they do embryo screening, 3or5 day transfer, assisted hatching, and how many embies they will transfer.
I'm not very good at remembering a lot of things so I am going to take a pad and pen also they ask if you want a copy of the consultation sending to you so I will get that.
I'm worried about how OH is going to react at this appointment, last time he was in such a mood which he does when he is worried or nervous but he also doesn't seem to take anything in when he is like that I really want him to get involved and ask questions but that fact he will be there shows to me that he wants this as much as I do it's a good job I know him so well after 10years 
I said to him last night I can't wait to see what kind of daddy you will be and he went all grumpy and said can we change the subject he is so worried about his SA result :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, on a 3 vs. 5DT there are different theories. If you can get to a 5DT, this is what you want, but if it looks like the embies are close in grade, a 3DT is thought to be ok, bc they have a better chance of surviving in you.

As far as assisted hatching, I would have done it, as well as PGD.

I think, and do not quote me, NHS will only let you put one back on the first round.:shrug:

Laura, ask your doc if you can record your visit, so if you miss anything, you can go back and listen to it.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

What is PGD?
That's a good idea about recording it although he doesn't have a great English accent and talks very quiet lol but I can try it :thumbsup:


----------



## prettynpink29

I think I can finally say the words!!!!! CONGRATS Brooke!!! :happydance: I am so so excited for you hun! Great way to start off the new year!!! :):)


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks Heather! :hugs: But no celebrating until the digi...at the earliest.


Laura...PGD...https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preimplantation_genetic_diagnosis


----------



## wanabeamama

They will only do that if they think there may be a chance of a problem I'm not sure if you can request it but I will put that on the list of questions to ask lol

I just whent on the HHS ivf website it says you can chose how many embeds to transfer but max of 3 but they would only recommend 3 for over 40's but I don't know if me being a twin will make any difference we were non identical so it shouldn't make any difference but at the moment I think if they do assisted hatching I may go for 1 if not then I would like 2 embies but I guess I have to see what is recommended for me first wow this feels very surreal I always knew I would need ivf but now it's getting real :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I was only going to do one, if I had frosties. If nothing was good enough to freeze, then I would have gone for two.

We can request PGD here and some clinics will tell you the gender from the PGD, bc they can tell what's being implanted back. Hence, a lot of girl/boy twins.


----------



## wanabeamama

Boy girl twins would be perfect but tbh as long as I get at least 1 take home baby I don't care about the gender it's funny years ago before we knew we HAD it do Ivf we said we would have girl boy twins lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Does OH realize anything about this yet?


----------



## wanabeamama

He does but is finding it har to talk about after my last appointment when I was told I was having the surgery again I was a mess I broke down and Oh sat with me and told me he will do what ever it takes and he will always be here and said we will raise to each challenge as it comes,
The strange thing about this whole thing oh's mum assisted in the birth of the first "test tube baby" she worked at the same hospital I am being treated at at that is we're they did the first successful ivf how crazy is that ;D


----------



## wanabeamama

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louise_Brown


----------



## dachsundmom

So you could totally talk to her about this stuff? :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> Thanks Heather! :hugs: But no celebrating until the digi...at the earliest.


Ok, Sorry :hugs:


----------



## mammag

dmom?? Are you freaking serious right now???????? Did you get a :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????


----------



## mammag

OMG, I just looked back and I'm so freaking excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) You're freaking awesome, I knew you would get it. And your lines are beautiful, I've never gotten lines that dark. You deserve this so so much, you've tried so so hard. You're my hero.


----------



## mammag

I see you said no celebrating yet.... ummm, fuck that!! I'm dancing a jig for you! Where ARE you!!???


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> I see you said no celebrating yet.... ummm, fuck that!! I'm dancing a jig for you! Where ARE you!!???

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Grace! :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Dmom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so sorry I've abandoned you guys lately. I swear I'm going to be here from now on. Even though I'm not officially trying right now, I'm also not preventing either. And since I really am on the fence about whether or not this would be a good time to get pregnant, I probably will end up knocked up. The old eggy snuck up on me this month, I haven't been O'ing till cd 25 or later so I thought I was safe and surprise I O'ed on CD 16or17 and did not avoid sex or at all around then cuz I thought I was in the clear. So I guess I'm entering another 2ww. Not sure how I feel about it yet though.


----------



## dachsundmom

Is your ticker correct?


----------



## mammag

Yeah, I just put all the data in.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Yeah, I just put all the data in.

Well, your timing is good...:nope::haha::hugs:


----------



## mammag

I know right? I really didn't think I was going to O for at least anther week, and it's not uncommon for me to get EWCM long before I do, but my boobs started hurting on the 1st and have progressively gotten so so sore, so there is no denying it, I ovulated when I had all that EWCM probably Cd 16, but maybe 17


----------



## amommy

What mammag said, FUCK that!! We are having a big huge party, dancing around the house and generally being silly nilly!!!! 

YOU are so pregnant.. and hey, do a digi so we can celebrate right proper!! WHAT they hell now honey.. then there will be NO more agonizing.. it isn't dh's bday anymore, and it WILL Be positive.. 

Ok how is that for pushy?
Love ya hon and so excited for you
Do the digi do the digi


----------



## dachsundmom

Friday is digi day and I moved my doc appt to next Tuesday, instead of next Thursday, lol. I assume a doc office pee test would be positive by then?

I am scared shitless of the digi.:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Crap Christi, I just saw that you're on CD2...I am sorry for missing it.


----------



## mammag

I need to update the thread title. Is it 6 :bfp:'s now? and no one is trying Soy anymore I assume? Cuz Soy sucks :(


----------



## mammag

And where is Icca? Does she still get on? Is she preggers yet?


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> And where is Icca? Does she still get on? Is she preggers yet?

Yes, soy was a failure for me too...but, it worked for Mer.

Jessica is taking a little break.:nope::cry:


----------



## mammag

Assuming that my cycles keep on like this one, it took me 6 months to straighten out after Soy, August was my last soy month, and it was all down hill from there.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> So you could totally talk to her about this stuff? :hugs:

Well she moved back to Barbados about 15 years ago lol and oh doesnt want to discuss the ivf with other people I guess I don't either except you guys of course :hugs:

Hey grace how you doin? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

That's where you Brits differ...we blab about everything! :haha::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi lovelies!!! Well I am just about to finish work * go to my sister's, if the internet is back up again when I get home I will check in then.

Hi Grace!! I don't think I ever said thanks for this wonderful thread:hugs:
xxxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:haha::haha: so do most Brits OH's cousin and wife had ivf a couple of years ago and she texed everyone with every detail so I swore I wouldn't tell a sole I don't like sympathy :( and I told 2people we were ttc and they told everyone so I had to say were not ttc any more I got sick of people asking are you pg yet :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

honeysuede said:


> Hi Grace!! I don't think I ever said thanks for this wonderful thread:hugs:
> xxxxxxx

Oh, you're very welcome :) I never thought it would last this long!! :) And it's obviously a super lucky thread too :happydance:


----------



## mammag

That's a horrible question for people to ask Laura. I wish someone would go pass out flyers on the dumb shit not to say to or ask people that are TTC.


----------



## Grumblebea

Brooke, I know you don't want to hear it yet but CONGRATS on your BFP. Can't wait to see your digi. You deserve it!!!! You are everyones biggest cheerleader and now it's our turn.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Brooke, I know you don't want to hear it yet but CONGRATS on your BFP. Can't wait to see your digi. You deserve it!!!! You are everyones biggest cheerleader and now it's our turn.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

We do we get to see the tits?:haha:


----------



## harri

Hey Grace!! :wave:


----------



## harri

Oooo yeah lets see the tits!! x


----------



## mammag

Lol @ Tits, I'm lost! Hi Harri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

:holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## mammag

Lmao, I get it now.


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace how are you today you got me worried yesterday :hugs:


----------



## mammag

I'm good, got a little down yesterday, mainly pissed off. I messaged the skank on FB, she is (or was) my best friend, and I don't want to continue to be friends with her, but I did want to talk to her one time at least, just for some closure IYKWIM? And when I messaged her she blocked me, and I was really nice, so then I snapped at DH for no reason and just got in a f'ed up mood. Lol. I'm good now though. She's a coward and a home wrecker, so I don't need any closure from the dumb bitch. Fuck her.


----------



## Aliciatm

HEY MAMMAG! been long time.


----------



## mammag

Hi! I checked in on you as soon as I got back. Sorry you are feeling down :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace you didn't snap for no reason he hurt you what he did was wrong the hurting doesn't stop over night and by needing closure its obviously still a very deep wound ,he is very lucky to still have you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

He is lucky, and I remind him every day. He reminds me of a girl anymore, he's always like "do you love me, do you promise?" He's constantly needing reassurance. But his constant need, fuels my need for it. So it is officially a dysfunctional relationship. Just what I always wanted.


----------



## wanabeamama

I hate to ask this but are you really both ready to try the relationship again it just seems That it's still very raw and affecting you both :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

I will be back on later girls, have to go do the stupid dishes. No dishwasher in this house. Boo. Also doing laundry, no maid in this house either ;) Double Boo.


----------



## wanabeamama

See you later grace :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Grumblebea

I will take a pic this weekend and post, I love them and am very happy I did it. 1st day back to work since dec 19...going well.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey boobie pics :D


----------



## Grumblebea

I meant dec 15th


----------



## wanabeamama

Did you get some sexy new bra's?


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey it's chippy night but guess what I didn't have sausage chips n gravey lol I had salt n pepper chicken wings and special fried rice lol mmmm


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Hey it's chippy night but guess what I didn't have sausage chips n gravey lol I had salt n pepper chicken wings and special fried rice lol mmmm

Special fried rice... yyyuuummm!!! 

I am going to bed now but it looks like my internet is working again:happydance::happydance:
Also, I plan to carry on temping this cycle so I may need help with my ff chart as I have never done a full cycle & it confuses me:blush: 
Love you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumblebea

Not yet, I have to wait 6 weeks for them to drop and settle. I mostly go braless when I can due to incisions being under.


----------



## mammag

Ohhhh, now I think I get it. Did Grumble get boobies??


----------



## dachsundmom

:sick:

Chippy night...is the rice beer battered and deep fried?:haha:


----------



## harri

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: deep fried rice :) it has a ring to it!! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Anyone tried a deep fried pizza? I hear it's big in the UK, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha no its not beer battered lol but it is fried lol mmmmm
Well as of tomorrow I'm starting my ivf detox so cutting out crap and sticking to fish, leafy greens whole grains ect and drinking lots and lots of water but pretty pretty please can I have just one Starbucks coffee in the mornings???


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Anyone tried a deep fried pizza? I hear it's big in the UK, lol

Eewwwwwww I've never heard of deep fried pizza but have heard of deep fried chocolate bars and icecream ewwwwww that's gross


----------



## dachsundmom

Of course you can go to Starbucks in the morning; just don't order the venti size, lol.

In all seriousness, if you want coffee, have coffee. If you want a Coke, have it.:thumbup:

I know not everyone agrees with me, but everything in moderation is fine! Well, not crack; so most everything.:haha:

Remember, Mer got knocked up on one of the worst diets we have ever seen.:haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I can only manage a medium size coffee but I never drink fizzy drinks usually just plain or fizzy water I should drink more fruit juice but it makes my mouth sore lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Then your coffee is fine! I don't drink juice at all bc I am one of those weird people who don't like fruit, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol :hugs: your not weird :hugs: just a little odd :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs: u know I love ya really lol :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> :hugs::hugs: u know I love ya really lol :hugs:

Of course! Back at you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Of course you can go to Starbucks in the morning; just don't order the venti size, lol.
> 
> In all seriousness, if you want coffee, have coffee. If you want a Coke, have it.:thumbup:
> 
> I know not everyone agrees with me, but everything in moderation is fine! Well, not crack; so most everything.:haha:
> 
> Remember, Mer got knocked up on one of the worst diets we have ever seen.:haha::hugs:

For real! Girl I was drinking Mt. Dew and eating pizza rolls like for every meal every day! Not that you need to take it that far...:haha: I still have the occasional StarBucks and Dr. Pepper but no more Mt. Dew.:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

What about the pizza rolls? LOL


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I have them maybe a few times in the last 4-5 months but not recently. I did buy a huge bag when I went to the grocery the other day but I don't have any ranch dressing so I am not inclined to eat any....I am addicted to cheese now...it has to be cheddar and in those huge blocks...well it's one way to get my calcium. lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Has your spotting stopped?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Has your spotting stopped?

Not really. It's off and on. I ended up going to L&D yesterday morning and got an internal and I am still completely closed. They said I wasn't leaking any fluid and the baby's heartrate and mine were good and no contractions to speak of. She said that it's actually normal and not to worry about it. I am on modified bed rest...which is pretty much nothing strenuous and not being on my feet alot. I worked a half-day today. I think it will be ok.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Sounds good.:flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

Mer :hugs: I really can't believe your 27 weeks already :hugs: It feels like yesterday :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, Laura...you are right. It feels just like it was yesterday when I told her she felt bad bc she was food poisoned from a bad pizza roll, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I can't believe that it has been this long but I remember feeling like it was dragging on and on those first few weeks since I found out so early. Now I am kind of stressing about the nursery....


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: bad pizza roll I want a bad pizza roll lol


----------



## wanabeamama

It's still so clear about the temping and you got your pos at 8dpo I was 8dpo that day too we were on the same cycle :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, what do you have in mind for the nursery?


----------



## Grumblebea

mammag said:


> Ohhhh, now I think I get it. Did Grumble get boobies??

Yes Grace. Since I am finished having and nursing babies, I got me some new :holly:


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you in any pain still?


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg I have just been back to the first page there is 12bfp's on this thread :happydance:


----------



## mammag

12?? Really?? This IS a lucky thread!!! It's just you and me from the original girls wanabe. I'll bet you're next :)


----------



## dachsundmom

12?!


----------



## dachsundmom

What about Jessica?:hugs:


----------



## mammag

Oh crap :blush: sorry, forgot about Icca. Sorry Icca :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I can't see it being me next it will be at the very least 2months untill I even poas again I'm hoping icca will come back with some exciting news she should be at the end of her tww now?


----------



## dachsundmom

I think she's in her FP bc AF came at Xmas...


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh I got mixed up you ode Christmas not icca :cry: I hope she is ok :(


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope so too! :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey Brooke it's 1.36am here that means its now Thursday which means tomorrow is *FRIDAY* :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

You need to go to :sleep:...I might even try to sleep early, but I never do, lol


----------



## amommy

Hmm, I think its early enough.. Time to pee on a stick brooke, the suspense is killing me!! Anyway its not really any doubt it will say PG 1-2~


----------



## dachsundmom

Soon, lol


----------



## amommy

I saw on how its made an item called pork rolls or buns.. or something like that.. .. they use the jelly stuff from the pigs feet to fill in the gaps.. It is supposed to be a british dish.. Might have to be brave and try one!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sounds like British dim sum, lol


----------



## amommy

OMG I love DimSum!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer, what do you have in mind for the nursery?

We have the crib and the bedding, I ordered a cute wall cling that came today but other than that there are things we need to still get. The dresser, changing table, rug, curtains and other stuff. I think I posted a pic of the crib and bedding a while back. If not I will post them. The bedding is awesome!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here is the crib
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-12-22202230.jpg

Here is the crib with the bedding
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-12-22203525.jpg

And here is one from last week...I don't know WHY my arm looks like that! EEK!
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-12-25190851.jpg

And this was from Christmas Eve...excuse the no makeup...I looked rough!!
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/2011-12-24192259.jpg


----------



## mammag

Awww, Mer, LOVE the bump and the crib!!!! Yay :)


----------



## honeysuede

Morning!!:hi:
Well the weather is still shit here, loud wind & rain. Gonna try the walk to work, bet I get the bus half way though. 

Brooke - Only 1 day til digi day:happydance::happydance:

Mer, Love the pics:hugs:

Only 10 days til I can test:haha::haha:
xxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Hey all - fantastic progression Brooke!

Hey grace - great to see you!!!!

Love the cot and bump Mer!

Hope all is well with all my namesakes out there and wishing you all the best Laura for your appts - will be thinking of you!!


----------



## harri

Morning girls! 

Loving the cot and bump Mer - ours isn't half as nice as yours, it seems that they're a lot plainer in the UK! 

Hey Tracey!! Happy new year! How are you? Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I love the crib and bedding! It's so nice to see something besides white for a little girl.

And, you look fab!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/5D77C316-orig.jpg

I think digi day will be ok for tomorrow...the bottom one is an OPK, just bc I wanted to see if it would be positive too, lol.


----------



## harri

Amazing progression Brooke! My digi worked when I didn't even have a line on my IC!! Your digi will work right away! :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...tomorrow it is! LOL


----------



## harri

Lol! Are you believing it now then? :) xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Getting closer, lol...I am pretty sure they aren't ALL evaps!:haha:


Harri, do you have crib pics for us?:hugs:


----------



## harri

Ooo what's your due date? Xxx


----------



## harri

That's would be one hell of a dark evap :rofl: 

It's rather boring, just a plain old cot assembled without bedding or anything! X


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri we want to see it!

Supposedly, my EDD is September 15, but will find out more at the doc's on Tuesday.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I love the crib and bedding! It's so nice to see something besides white for a little girl.
> 
> And, you look fab!

Thank you! I didn't want something that just screamed girl in all pink. Keith wanted something with green in it as well and I found this one and fell in love. This designer is so fab! It's a bit pricey but totally worth it!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/5D77C316-orig.jpg
> 
> I think digi day will be ok for tomorrow...the bottom one is an OPK, just bc I wanted to see if it would be positive too, lol.

A digital would totally be positive! Those are some nice lines Brooke!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> That's would be one hell of a dark evap :rofl:
> 
> It's rather boring, just a plain old cot assembled without bedding or anything! X

I bet it is not boring! I actually adore the styles in the UK...We looked at some from over there and if it weren't for the prices and shipping then we would have seriously considered one!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, will any of the kids be sharing a room with baby?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer, will any of the kids be sharing a room with baby?

Oh no! She has a room all to herself! It's one of the smaller rooms but is plenty big for her!


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/1af34557.jpg

It's boring but turns into a bed afterwards so it's practical, hoping to jazz it up with some fab bedding and mobile! 

September 15th - it will go so quickly! It still feels like I've only just found out and I'll be 5 months in a week! 

Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri, it's so pretty!:happydance: What ideas do you have for bedding or are you waiting until after and you know the gender?


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey there all you pregnant ladies lol wow brooke those lines are amaizing :hugs:
HeyT3 how's the TWW going?


----------



## harri

I haven't got a clue about bedding yet! So many options! I want something different though, like Mers! In all the shops over here it's just the same old white and pattern bedding but I want it to be more wow! :) I am tempted to make my own! X


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning Laura! How are you feeling? One more sleep until your big day! I am so excited! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah 1more sleep I was awake all night thinking about it :/ I'm so nervous 

Yey it's your big day tomorrow too Brooke :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Enough about me, lol....I am totally excited for you!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Just a quick hello before my lunch break ends.:hugs:

Hi Laura! The tww is going good actually!! I am 2dpo & very relaxed & dare I say it, feeling quite positive! Hope I dont regret saying that hehe:haha:

xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3...we will keep you sane, lol


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> T3...we will keep you sane, lol

:happydance:Thanks. I have your digi to look forward to:happydance:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Boooo back at work so can't bnb all day long :( 
God the wind was so scary last night I kept hearing things falling off the roof and big bangs. Outside :/ did not like it I kep thinking the windows were going to blow in but hid under the covers lol as if they would save me lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Did you have any damage to your home?:nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

We just lost some roof tiles I didn't look at the back of the house yet though lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::hugs::hugs:

I am just glad that you are safe.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: how you feeling today Brooke?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> :hugs: :hugs: how you feeling today Brooke?

Just fine!:hugs:


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Girls!!! Dmom? What day did you get your first positive, I wanna look back at the pics, I'm so sad that I missed it.


----------



## dachsundmom

9DPO...so, 1/2.


----------



## mammag

Ahha, Nevermind, I found it. I'm so sorry that you don't feel like celebrating, but you are on the progesterone cream, and your lines are getting darker. I've read that low progesterone is the #1 reason for early pregnancy loss, so I'll bet this one turns out different for you. I'll bet your DH is in utter shock, he musta had at least one good swimmer in there!!!


----------



## mammag

I think I made it safely through this one, my bb soreness is going away, and when I'm pregnant it stays with a vengeance. I've had such a crappy week, I got a call yesterday and was told that the skank is now telling people that she did meet up with my husband and they went to a hotel together. I'm 99% sure that she's lying because while he wasn't home the night in question, he DID have the kids and I talked to his step-mom who is my friend and was my friend before she married his dad, and she said he was at their house all night and never left, and i really don't think he would leave the kids to go do something like that, I wish she would just go away, I don't know what her problem is, and why she can't just let this go, every time I start to get past it in my head a little she says something new and hurtful.


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## mammag

OMG, 4 dpo, I can't _believe_ I'm in another 2ww :growlmad: This sucks.


----------



## mammag

You know this month will be the third yr anniversary of my m/c I had about 7/8 months after we started TTC. It blows my mind that it's been that long.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/1af34557.jpg
> 
> It's boring but turns into a bed afterwards so it's practical, hoping to jazz it up with some fab bedding and mobile!
> 
> September 15th - it will go so quickly! It still feels like I've only just found out and I'll be 5 months in a week!
> 
> Xxx

I think it is wonderful! Our's turns into a toddler bed, day bed then into a full size bed later on.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> I haven't got a clue about bedding yet! So many options! I want something different though, like Mers! In all the shops over here it's just the same old white and pattern bedding but I want it to be more wow! :) I am tempted to make my own! X

If you want something different then I would check out the Glenna Jean line..that is what mine is and there are so many styles to choose from for boy, girl or something neutral.
https://www.glennajean.com/


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, that is a great site!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer, that is a great site!

I adore the line! They will even send you swatches so you can match accessories to the bedding! The swatches are really cheap too!


----------



## mammag

Omg, I love the Anastasia. If I get a girl her room will be so pink and princess like it'll make you sick :) I already have the spare bedroom painted pink, lol; I know, I know, jumping the gun :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Now this is my style I don't do pink or blue or pastel colours I think I would add some bright colour animals to this :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







131f355a.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke what time is your appointment on Tuesday? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I love that! I don't do the pastel stuff either. 

9 on Tiesday...so 1400 your time.:hugs:


----------



## harri

Thanks for the site Mer! Im going To look now!!! Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, I love that! I don't do the pastel stuff either.
> 
> 9 on Tiesday...so 1400 your time.:hugs:

:hugs::hugs: I will be waiting patiently with my dancing shoes ready :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

What time do you go tomorrow?


----------



## wanabeamama

Harri I'm really enjoying your blog it seems 2minuits since deciding on what pasta to eat while trying to convince you everything will be ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> What time do you go tomorrow?

3.30pm I think that's 10.30am for you :hugs:


----------



## harri

Thanks Laura :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: it sure will! :) really looking forward to you reporting back on your appt tomorrow :hugs: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What time do you go tomorrow?
> 
> 3.30pm I think that's 10.30am for you :hugs:Click to expand...

I will be here! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Mmmmmm dinner time
 



Attached Files:







e98cb59d.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

What is that exactly?


----------



## harri

Haha WSS ^


----------



## wanabeamama

Akkee and salt fish with rice n beans it's a west Indian dish oh cooked for me it's yummy but very spicy


----------



## harri

I wish DH could cook something so exotic for me, I tend to get beans on toast, jacket potatoes lol :rofl: x


----------



## wanabeamama

Mmmmmm beans on toast yum yeah oh is a very good cook he likes to experiment in the kitchen as well as the bedroom :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Beans on toast? :nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hehehe do you have hate for beans Brooke? :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Hehehe do you have hate for beans Brooke? :rofl:

No, but I've neer eaten them on bread; must be a Brit thing, lol. :nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

Phahah yeah lol what's your favourite meal?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> Now this is my style I don't do pink or blue or pastel colours I think I would add some bright colour animals to this :thumbup:

That is fantastic Laura! I love it! I think it suits your style! I didn't want anything to overly girly and I think what I picked fit just right for us! I simply cannot wait until you can do your nursery!!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Phahah yeah lol what's your favourite meal?

I like anything spicy.:thumbup:

But, kippers or beans on toast...not happening.:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> Thanks for the site Mer! Im going To look now!!! Xxx

Your'e welcome! I hope you can find something you like or maybe get some ideas!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Now this is my style I don't do pink or blue or pastel colours I think I would add some bright colour animals to this :thumbup:
> 
> That is fantastic Laura! I love it! I think it suits your style! I didn't want anything to overly girly and I think what I picked fit just right for us! I simply cannot wait until you can do your nursery!!:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: thank you at the moment the room we would have as a nursery is OH's music studio :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> Thanks Laura :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: it sure will! :) really looking forward to you reporting back on your appt tomorrow :hugs: xxx

^^^WSS! So exciting!!!:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I was just about to ask you on FB what exactly that was!!! lol Looks good! I like beans...hell let's be honest...I just like food!!! hahahaha


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Phahah yeah lol what's your favourite meal?
> 
> I like anything spicy.:thumbup:
> 
> But, kippers or beans on toast...not happening.:haha:Click to expand...

You would have liked my dinner then :) it was very hot :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Now this is my style I don't do pink or blue or pastel colours I think I would add some bright colour animals to this :thumbup:
> 
> That is fantastic Laura! I love it! I think it suits your style! I didn't want anything to overly girly and I think what I picked fit just right for us! I simply cannot wait until you can do your nursery!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: thank you at the moment the room we would have as a nursery is OH's music studio :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

I am sure that he will have no problem giving it up!!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I think I am just going to record the appointment from my phone just hold it in my hand :haha::haha:


----------



## mammag

I just made myself an omelette, my belly has been feeling yukky, so I tried to eat some chicken noodle soup which was quickly denied, but was still hungry and it really hit the spot :) My DH has never cooked in his life, if he were alone I think he would starve to death.


----------



## wanabeamama

USAFKnineWife said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Now this is my style I don't do pink or blue or pastel colours I think I would add some bright colour animals to this :thumbup:
> 
> That is fantastic Laura! I love it! I think it suits your style! I didn't want anything to overly girly and I think what I picked fit just right for us! I simply cannot wait until you can do your nursery!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: thank you at the moment the room we would have as a nursery is OH's music studio :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure that he will have no problem giving it up!!:hugs:Click to expand...

If he did he will be sleeping on the mixing desk and bubba can sleep with me and we can have lots of cuddles :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> I just made myself an omelette, my belly has been feeling yukky, so I tried to eat some chicken noodle soup which was quickly denied, but was still hungry and it really hit the spot :) My DH has never cooked in his life, if he were alone I think he would starve to death.

He could eat beans on toast :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mammag

Lmao, I don't think I've ever even heard of that before :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow don't you have baked beans there???? My god you don't know what your missing thick cut toast with loads of butter I like mine with cheese on too


----------



## dachsundmom

We have baked beans, but not on bread. They are a side dish, lol.


----------



## mammag

Lol, I'm not a fan of baked beans. Now Brown or Butter beans with cornbread?? Sign me up!!! :)


----------



## wanabeamama

You know your gona try it now mmmmmm go on Brooke you will lurve beans on toast :haha:


----------



## harri

Yummy!!!!! 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/f0715b10.jpg


----------



## harri

Wtf is cornbread? Lol x


----------



## wanabeamama

Mmmmm Harri that looks good need a big dollop of cheese on though lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Do you guys have baked bean with a full breakfast eggs bacon sausage mushrooms hash browns?


----------



## harri

Mmm cheesy beans!!! Full English breakfast = my heaven! :) xx


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> Do you guys have baked bean with a full breakfast eggs bacon sausage mushrooms hash browns?

Lol, NO. That's so funny.

@ Harri, What do you MEAN what is CORNBREAD???? Only like the best thing ever, you guys must call it something different. it's freaking delicious.


----------



## mammag




----------



## wanabeamama

That looks like a sponge cake lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, baked beans do not belong with breakfast! LOL

Grace, they don't really do corn bread over there.


----------



## mammag

Ok, DH will be here in a minute, have to get up and look busy as I've been sitting on my ass all day. See you guys later!!!! :)


----------



## harri

Full English breakfast https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/907caef2.jpg

Never heard of cornbread lol x


----------



## harri

It looks like cake to me! Lol x


----------



## wanabeamama

Harri That looks yum but I have a strange problem with my beans touching my egg lol and I don't do sauce lol


----------



## honeysuede

Hi ladies!!:hugs:
mmmm that food looks nice, I agree cheese is needed.... on everything!!!

I do a nice veggie fry up. yuuummm, not helping my healthy eating plan here:haha::haha:

I am soooo glad tomorrow is friday - had a shit day
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3...what's wrong? :hugs:


Is that a cooked tomato on that plate?:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I don't like tomatoes though they give me mouth ulcers lol

t3 are you ok what happened? :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> T3...what's wrong? :hugs:
> 
> 
> Is that a cooked tomato on that plate?:haha:

It will seem really silly:blush::cry: ....

Work make me feel like I am not important, still not telling me if 31st Jan is when I have to leave... but the big one is... my Australian cousin has been here for 5 months, she goes back Monday... last night she had a one night stand with my ex. He was a friend for 4 years, then we were together for 2.5 years, then we split & I got with OH but we have still remained close mates. I know it shouldn't bother me but I feel it's a line that Neither of them should have crossed, it's weird... am I an idiot?? Say yes if so, I can take it:thumbup:
xxx:hugs:


----------



## mammag

You're not an idiot, that is a line that we as woman should never cross. I don't care if your friend put in writing that she doesn't care if you date her ex, you still never ever do it. There are a million other men out there, and none of them were ever with your friend.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> You're not an idiot, that is a line that we as woman should never cross. I don't care if your friend put in writing that she doesn't care if you date her ex, you still never ever do it. There are a million other men out there, and none of them were ever with your friend.

Thanks hun:hugs::hugs: it's good to know I am not alone with this opinion. It's not that I want to be with him, I am so happy with my OH, it's just not right, it's just a rule right? I can't really be the same with either of them now, not for a while, & she goes home Monday & I won't see her for years but I am too upset right now to see her:cry: Hopefully I will be ok in a day or so, just a shock as I didn't she it coming. See is attractive & could have had any bloke. Why him? Thanks for listening:hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I guess I have to come and kick some Aussie ass.:ninja::growlmad::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 you are not an idiot :hugs: you will feel weired about that because of past relations I understand fully but maby they were not thinking it would upset you in the least as you are in a wonderful long term relationship and maby your cousin is like you and has the same taste in men and maby your ex can see qualities of you in her I'm sure they were not meaning to hurt you :hugs: you are an amaizing person who in there rightmind would want to hurt you they probably just got caught in the moment and who knows they may feel much worse than you now after thinking about what happened :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Maby work are still trying to figure a way of keeping you :hugs: :hugs: 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## harri

I definitely agree that this is a line not to be crossed :hugs: :hugs: I would feel the same !! Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs: I just hope she realises before she goes home and apologises :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, clear your inbox, lol


----------



## honeysuede

Laura, what you said almost made me burst into tears (in a good way), that is so sweet & not once did I see it in that way, thank you:hugs:

Brooke - you cheered me up with that hehe:haha: 

Harri - thanks for your support, it really mean alot

All you girls are so lovely, I have felt cut up about this all day & you have helped me in a matter of minutes:hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> :hugs::hugs: I just hope she realises before she goes home and apologises :hugs:

me too, it's her leaving drinks tomorrow & I am thinking of not going & just going to see her sat, I don't want a bad atmosphere:cry:
xxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Maby you should talk to her and clear the air blood is thicker than water if she is a good person she will apologise :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's what we do!:haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke have you ever been to Europe?


----------



## dachsundmom

Nope; never been to Europe.:nope: 

I am thinking about doing the UK for the summer Olympics and making a BnB tour.:haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Wow guess what, my cousin just messaged me! spooky hey. She said she is so sorry & she loves me soooo much & would never do anything on purpose to hurt me, she was drunk & doesn't know how it ended up happening.

I guess I will sleep on it & hopefully tomorrow I will feel ok to talk to her. Bit raw at the mo.

I have had THE WORST AF & lower back pain all day today - odd at 2dpo, hope it's not a sign of anything bad:shrug:

Thanks again everyone, don't know what I'd do without ya:thumbup:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey Brooke that would be amazing :happydance: I would get to see your bump :D

T3 that's great I just knew it........ Who would hurt you intentionally? :nope: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Yey Brooke that would be amazing :happydance: I would get to see your bump :D
> 
> T3 that's great I just knew it........ Who would hurt you intentionally? :nope: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

aww thanks hun:hugs: you truly are lovely :hugs:

Well I have just made a hot water bottle as these AF pains & back ache is soooo bad I can hardly move:cry:

This day sucks!:haha:

So your appointment is tomorrow at 3.30 Laura?
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwww hope your ok be careful with the heat though I read that hot baths ect can effect implantation hope your ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yeah 3:30 tomorrow eeeek I'm about to go do my check list of questions lol oh that reminds me......
Brooke what's is the real name for COCK? Lol


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 can you put in a dummy temp for tomorrow, a bit higher than today's so we can see if ff gives you cross hairs?


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Awwww hope your ok be careful with the heat though I read that hot baths ect can effect implantation hope your ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Yeah 3:30 tomorrow eeeek I'm about to go do my check list of questions lol oh that reminds me......
> Brooke what's is the real name for COCK? Lol

Oh my god Laura, you read my mind! I just went to boil the kettle for hot water bottle no.2 then I remembered that stuff about heat etc so I am not going to use it. Do you think taking feminax tablets is ok?

So this time tomorrow you will be a lot clearer about things after your appointment, I bet you are excited about it/nervous:hugs::hugs:xxxxx


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> T3 can you put in a dummy temp for tomorrow, a bit higher than today's so we can see if ff gives you cross hairs?

Just done it & it does on CD17 as I thought, yay:happydance::happydance:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey:happydance: :happydance: tww :)

Do you have any normal paracetamol? I'm not sure if feminax relaxes you uterus I will go check how it works :hugs: 
Yeah this time tomorrow I'm very anxious :/


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Yey:happydance: :happydance: tww :)
> 
> Do you have any normal paracetamol? I'm not sure if feminax relaxes you uterus I will go check how it works :hugs:
> Yeah this time tomorrow I'm very anxious :/

Yeah think I am going to take some normal paracetamol to be safe:hugs: I am off to bed in a min, 10pm is my week night bed time haha what a sado I am:haha::haha:

Laura, I will hopefully speak to you before but if not I will be thinking of you at your appointment & I am sure all will go well:hugs::hugs:

Nighty night everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok I just checked out the feminax it's just co-codamol you should be just fine with that :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs: night night hope you feel bette tomorrow


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope you feel better T3!

Anyone see Heather lately?


----------



## wanabeamama

:nope: :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn.


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, are you too nervous to sleep?


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I can't keep still :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

How do you feel about the digi ? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Pretty good, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

And so you should how the hell did you hold out so long I would have peed on anything that would say yep your pregnant :happydance: 
Omg Brooke I'm still in shock it's so amazing that after your sa result and talking about ivf and wow your pregnant it's just perfect :hugs::hugs:

I was reading back way back in the thread and it was so emotional to see how far you have come I have nothing but happiness for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry: You are the best!:hugs:

I think you could say the same for yourself!


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 
Both of our lives will change tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I have to log off for a few, so if you go to bed before I get back, I am thinking nothing but wonderful thoughts for you tomorrow!:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls

I'm here, just been observing lately


----------



## wanabeamama

Thankyou Brooke :hugs:

Heather I got worried you ok? :hugs::hugs: 

I just got in bed hoping I can sleep lol


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs: yea I'm ok Laura. 
Just got a lot on my mind lately. I feel so good about this cycle that now its starting to worry me :( idk really, just feel like this is it :shrug:


----------



## prettynpink29

I'm really excited for ur fs appt :) things are gonna happen for you, I just know they are :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good luck tomorrow Laura! Will be thinking nothing but good thoughts for you.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh and Brooke...I know what that digi will say tomorrow so WOOHOO!!!! lol


----------



## mammag

Hi PINK!!!! My long lost friend :) How the hell are ya??


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck tomorrow Laura  will be thinking of you!

I'm good thanks Harri just ticking along and on summer holidays at the mo.

Hope everyone is well

Can't wait to see your digi tomorrow Brooke!!!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Grace!!!!!!! I have missed you so much :):) you were the first person I connected with on bnb! You introduced me to this thread! I totally understand why you needed a break, but sooooooooooo glad ur back :) 

I'm doing good! Had some hard months with cysts and shity clomid and OH drama too! But feeling better now:) 

How about you? Besides your OHs shit! :(


----------



## honeysuede

Morning:flower:

Brooke I CAN'T WAIT to see your digi:hugs:

Laura - I will be thinking of you this afternoon & checking in for updates

Everyone else - have a good Friday!!!

My AF & back pain has dies down a bit thank god. What the hell was that about at 2dpo - my stupid body:growlmad:
xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> :hugs: yea I'm ok Laura.
> Just got a lot on my mind lately. I feel so good about this cycle that now its starting to worry me :( idk really, just feel like this is it :shrug:

I hope your good feeling comes true lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Morning:flower:
> 
> Brooke I CAN'T WAIT to see your digi:hugs:
> 
> Laura - I will be thinking of you this afternoon & checking in for updates
> 
> Everyone else - have a good Friday!!!
> 
> My AF & back pain has dies down a bit thank god. What the hell was that about at 2dpo - my stupid body:growlmad:
> xxxxxxx:hugs:

Why are u sad honey?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Laura ,good luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi T! Oh just a few things that spoilt my new year happy mood yesterday, I am fine though. How are you? Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Thankyou so much for all the good wishes :hugs:
T3 glad your feeling better :hugs:
Heather I got everything crossed for you :hugs:
T2 :hugs: 
Mer :hugs:
Brooke I'm so excited to see your digi :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I really bad tummy ache today :( I think it's a combo of nerves and constipation lol


----------



## harri

Thinking of you today Laura! I hope the hours don't drag on until 3:30! :hugs: 

Brooke - bring on the digi :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/2F1E01CE-orig.jpg

Last tests girls...


----------



## harri

Yay :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: what a beautiful sight Brooke!!! Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, I hope this is it for you.:hugs:

Laura, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am sick with nerves for you. I sooooo wish I was going with you!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you! So, it might be real? LOL


----------



## honeysuede

Oh my god I have just sneaked to the toilet at work to check on my phone and I am so happy to see that brooke! It has cheered me up no end. So happy for you. You must be over the moon congratulations xxx xxx


----------



## harri

Yes it is so real Brooke! :) amaaaaazing!!!!! Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Brooke that is the most beautiful picture I have ever seen :hugs::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Now he was laughing when he said it, but DH asked me if I bought jizz behind his back at first, bc the doc told us it wasn't going to happen.

I just don't understand and this is why I have such a hard time accepting it..:haha:


----------



## Grumblebea

Yay Brooke!!! Good luck today Laura, I will be thinking about you and checking in later. I didn't want to get out of bed this morning cause it's so cold and then I thought, oh yeah it's Brookes digi day :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole, thank you!


----------



## wanabeamama

Grrrrr one of my clients cane really late so I am running behind now but that's her problem I am not missing this appointment for shit she can have another stylist finish her off :( grrrr


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/2F1E01CE-orig.jpg
> 
> Last tests girls...

HELL YEAH!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:
:hugs::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> I really bad tummy ache today :( I think it's a combo of nerves and constipation lol

I would be the same way! Just don't let it get in the way of your wonderful day! I simply cannot wait to hear your news!!!! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Now he was laughing when he said it, but DH asked me if I bought jizz behind his back at first, bc the doc told us it wasn't going to happen.
> 
> I just don't understand and this is why I have such a hard time accepting it..:haha:

Sounds like something my dh would say!:haha: You are in denial because it has been such a long hard road for you! But you deserve this and should now sit back and enjoy every minute!!:hugs:

I think it's now time for a proper ticker...even in a spoiler:winkwink::blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, tell your client to dry her own hair bc you have to leave!:growlmad::hugs:

Mer, I am not a ticker kinda girl.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: cock flavour soup lol
 



Attached Files:







1f19acba.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## harri

:rofl: :rofl: I want some cock soup!!! Lol x


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Jesus, are you sucking cock at work?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Jesus, are you sucking cock at work?

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## opalfruits

Just read back a few pages and you ladies are so funny!!! I wish all of you all the luck in the world :dust:

Dashsundmom:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND OH!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I dont know you ladies, but from the outside looking in I just have to say what a lovely bunch of supportive friends you seem to be, nothing but kind words, encouragement, compassion and support for eachother :hugs::hugs: You are all lovely :dust: to you all :kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Opal, what a nice thing to say!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow opal thankyou for your kind words :hugs::hugs:
All the best to you :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Jesus, are you sucking cock at work?

Yeah spicy cock it taxes good too ;)


----------



## wanabeamama

The cock belongs to Grace it has her name on it :haha:


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> The cock belongs to Grace it has her name on it :haha:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## opalfruits

dachsundmom said:


> Opal, what a nice thing to say!:hugs:




wanabeamama said:


> Wow opal thankyou for your kind words :hugs::hugs:
> All the best to you :hugs:

No problem, Just calling it how I see it, The cock thing has tickled me!!! I want a sachet!!!! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Opal, thank you for having a sense of humor!


----------



## wanabeamama

opalfruits said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Opal, what a nice thing to say!:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Wow opal thankyou for your kind words :hugs::hugs:
> All the best to you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No problem, Just calling it how I see it, The cock thing has tickled me!!! I want a sachet!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

I will send some your way :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, are you done with your client? If not, tell her too bad, lol.

I am on the edge of my seat for this one...you'd think I was going to the doc, lol


----------



## mammag

Just got home from taking Aiden to school. I KNEW the digi would be positive, Dmom, I don't know how to tell you this, but...... I think your PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) 

And I'm lovin the Cock with my name on it, that's freaking awesome.


----------



## harri

Yep I'm right there with you Brooke! I keep checking for updates and it's not even appointment time yet! X


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee:


----------



## mammag

Pink, I see you down there :) I'm sorry you've had a couple shitty months. :( But what doesn't kill us will make us stronger, and everything happens for a reason and all that jazz. But really, life can just be a bitch sometimes.


----------



## mammag

Oh, can I ask, what is T, T1 and T3?? Sounds like a NASA launch in here!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

T1...is wating2c

T2 is Desperado167...she is a friend of mine from 35+ and was there for us when we needed some support.

T3 is Honeysuede and Laura brought the lovely woman to us.

They are all Tracey.:haha:


----------



## mammag

Ohhhh, lol, that's quite a coincidence!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## mammag

I just ordered some FRER, crap!!! I don't know if I'm in a good place to handle this 2ww crap. Wish it were just over one way or another. I was cramping so badly last night I had to take Tylenol. I thought I was going to start AF and my body was giving me a break, but no such luck, I just wanna KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, when are you going to start testing?


----------



## mammag

I'm going to not test for as long as I can, My bbs hurt again, and that's all I really have to go off of O wise, so I'm not really sure when I can reliably test, so I'm thinking if their still hurting Monday or Tuesday I'm gonna test then, If not I'm just gonna see if AF shows next weekend.


----------



## mammag

That's why I ordered them instead of just going out and buying them. If I know their coming, I won't be tempted to go out and buy some in the mean time.


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## mammag

I've been reading that FRER's are getting worse reputations though, lines aren't getting darker over time or giving pink evaps more often? I know I got that terrible pink evap on one, but I thought that was like 1 in a million or something.


----------



## dachsundmom

I think they are fine, if left unopened and read in the time frame.


----------



## prettynpink29

Congrats Brooke!!!!! Beautiful sight!! :happydance: 

Laura waiting for your appt results!!! I pray you have a good experience and sa results :) 

Grace thanks hun! This past year feels like a blurr to me now. Going on almost 1 year ttc and pretty scared about that :( really thought it would of happened by now, didn't want to have to consider another lap, but might not have another option at this point.


----------



## mammag

My Bella was so sick last night that I was _this_ close to taking her to an emergency vet, I have no idea what was wrong with her, she was lying behind the couch, and she ALWAYS lies on my lap, and her tail was down and she kept stopping every few steps and dropping her butt down and licking herself, I was worried sick about her, but I decided to wait till this morning and call her regular vet and now she's fine, so I don't know if I should still take her or not. But her tail is up again and she's running around and acting normal.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Have you gotten pregnant again after those first couple of times Pink? I thought for sure once you got on progesterone you would have a successful pregnancy. I'm so sorry this journey has taken so much longer than I'm sure you imagined it would :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Take the dog to the vet, asap.


----------



## mammag

Ok, I just talked to her vet, she said that it sounded like she needs her anal glands popped? I'm not sure what that is, but it sounds gross, or a small urinary tract infection, which I didn't know dogs could get. I made her an appt.


----------



## dachsundmom

Do not try and express her anal glands at home, you will hate your life forever!:haha:

It's quick, but disgusting...the videos are on Youtube if you are interested. I paid to have the vet do it.:thumbup:


----------



## mammag

yeah, I'm not even going to look that up, the vet can do that, she is definitely more certified! :sick:


----------



## prettynpink29

mammag said:


> Have you gotten pregnant again after those first couple of times Pink? I thought for sure once you got on progesterone you would have a successful pregnancy. I'm so sorry this journey has taken so much longer than I'm sure you imagined it would :hugs:

Nope. Haven't gotten pregnant since. And my progesterone is good all on its own now:) even ovulated all on my own the last 2 cycles with confirmed blood work. I'm not sure what's preventing it now, probably the endo got worse. I always felt like it wasn't going to be easy, but until i experienced it and went through the heartache, I never ever imangied it to be this painful and overwhelming. And me only being 22, I dnt really have any friends to talk to about it because there out parting and dating still lol 

Sorry about your Bella :hugs: hope she feels better soon!


----------



## mammag

It is hard, and because your young people take you less seriously. I was 23 when I started trying for this baby, I'm 26 now, and the docs definitely treat me much different now than they did back then.


----------



## prettynpink29

Yea, no one knows we are TTC still except for a co worker and she is TTC also, plus she is 36. And my mom who can't wait to be a grandma :) But I am sure if some people found out there response would be "she is young, she still has plenty of time" 

I am very grateful that I have such a wonderful OBGYN and Endo FS though :) I was 20 with my first miscarriage and 21 when we started TTC and thank god they have taken me seriously or I would of probably gone loco by now!!! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Where is Laura!


----------



## prettynpink29

yes Laura!!! where are you hun!!

what time is it there?


----------



## dachsundmom

5:28 pm


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey I'm back...... Well there is good news and bad news :( the good news is that as the ob put it "perfect" so OH was very pleased with himself the bad news pt1 it looks like we are going to be waiting at least 5months for the ivf:cry: reason being they are sending us to a different hospital which is bad news pt2 this other hospital is no where near were we live which is going to add a lot of stress getting to appointments ect I'm gutted 
He said because of how severe my endo is ivf is the only hope but then said we have a small chance that we could conceive after my lap before starting the ivf but they told me that last time but the endo came back too quick :( I'm so worried that it will be back before we start the endo it was back within 4months last time :cry: 
The good thing to come out of it is that OH really got into it and was asking questions and after the ob saying I'm glad none of you smoke because we would not be able to give you ivf so oh said when we came out that he is going to quit :) and he also feels great about the whole thing and said he now understands it a lot more I'm just so worried now that the I've wont work because of the wait after the lap :cry::cry:


----------



## prettynpink29

O Laura :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I glad that OHs SA results came back good and he got some what excited about the whole process. 

but I am so sorry to hear you will have to wait another 5 months before IVF hun:hugs::hugs: How far is the other hospital??


----------



## dachsundmom

OK...one step at a time...will you go on birth control for the 5 months? And, if they are sending you to a different hospital, then this might be good, bc now you will have a clinic that knows how to deal with endo.

Is it Leeds by any chance?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

Hey Laura.

:thumbup: excellent news about the SA!!! 
As Brooke says they may specialise in endo treatment which would be reassuring, did they say what would happen if the endo was bad again before the IVF? 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

He told me not to go on birth controll and it may be longer than 5months he said it depends on the waiting list but now I have goggled it there are girls that have been waiting 12 months for that hospital :( 
It is st Mary's hospital and would take about an hour to get there through a busy city centre this just really sucks there is no way that the I've will be done before the endo comes back 
He also mentioned hysterectomy as soon as I have had my babies :cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

I already see an endo specialist he is great he's the one doing my lap in 3weeks and he wanted me to have ivf immediately after the lap maby I will get to speak to him for reassurance,


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> He told me not to go on birth controll and it may be longer than 5months he said it depends on the waiting list but now I have goggled it there are girls that have been waiting 12 months for that hospital :(
> It is st Mary's hospital and would take about an hour to get there through a busy city centre this just really sucks there is no way that the I've will be done before the endo comes back
> He also mentioned hysterectomy as soon as I have had my babies :cry:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: oh Hun :hugs: where is St Mary's? let's hope they bump you up the list because of your endo :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=33678.0
Ok I'm done with this


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, just as a time factor, do you have the possibility of going private?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, what about IUI?


----------



## wanabeamama

They said they would not recommend iui the chance if it working is too small we just don't have the money to go private either :( 

I'm so scared :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> They said they would not recommend iui the chance if it working is too small we just don't have the money to go private either :(
> 
> I'm so scared :cry:

Please don't jump the gun and keep in mind; the percentage of women who post on these forums, ours included, are only a very small sample of the women going through treatment at your particular hospital.

You might not know why they are waiting or the severity of their infertility issues....degree of illness counts. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Sorry I just feel we were really getting there and now it's getting further away I will be ok it's just a bit of a slap in the face I just need to spend some time to get things straight in my head it's like I'm going round in circles and just not getting anywhere


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Sorry I just feel we were really getting there and now it's getting further away I will be ok it's just a bit of a slap in the face I just need to spend some time to get things straight in my head it's like I'm going round in circles and just not getting anywhere

Perfectly understandable and I would be doing the same thing; I'd probably already be on the phone yelling at people, bc IRL, I am even meaner than I am on here.:haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I need wine


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> I need wine

Yes, you do.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Laura:hugs:

Sorry you are scared, I totally understand :hugs: But like Brooke says, take it one step at a time, just look at her miracle, it can happen:hugs: OH SA is good which is great news, also I would suggest constantly hassling the hospital to see if they have had cancellations etc, that's how I got my lap moved forward.
You will get through this, it just feels so daunting as there is a lot to take in right now.

Have some wine hun, you deserve it, thinking of you xxxxxxx:hugs::wine:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you so much for being here for me 

I really have to apologise though I have acted like a spoilt child I have been given a chance to have ivf for free when others never get the chance at all I have been very selfish I am truly grateful for the opportunity I am so sorry if I offended r upset anyone with my awful behaviour and thank you again for your support :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, no offense here at all...just bc we pay for IVF here in the States, doesn't mean you can't be pissed off....this is life.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Don't be silly lovely, it is totally understandable you're not being selfish at all we have been ttc the same length of time so I know how hard waiting is. You have not acted like a spoilt child at all, if anything I think you have handled it well. Always here for you hun xxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry: thank you :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 how it your tummy? :hugs: 
Any symptoms yet Brooke?


----------



## dachsundmom

Nope, I feel just like I always do in the LP...bloated, sore boobs, and a little crampy. All normal stuff.:thumbup:

My new iPhone just got here and I am trying to figure out how to set it up..I think I need to wait until I get home and use iTunes on my laptop.:wacko:


----------



## mammag

Hi guys. Laura I'm sorry you'll have to wait so long, but that website is nearly 7 years old! So I wouldn't put much stock into that post. Would they maybe do your Lap later? Closer to your IVF date? Or do they have to do it now?


----------



## mammag

https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a7471505/st._marys_manchester...._what_next_time_scale

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=264370.0

Two more up to date posts :)


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> T3 how it your tummy? :hugs:
> Any symptoms yet Brooke?

Well I have had dull tummy cramps all day & now it's getting into the evening it's getting worse again & so is my lower back, like last night:cry: I am glad in a way that I am not 6dpo+ or esle I would be getting ideas, but at 2-3dpo It is just making me annoyed & worried.

Oh I spoke to my cousin today by the way, she sobbed saying how sorry she was & she doesn't know how it happened, she doesn't even remember it & she loves me lots etc. I said I will not let it ruin our relationship, but I do not feel up to her leaving drinks tonight but we will go for a late lunch tomorrow & spend a few hours just the 2 of us so that nice time is what we remember when she goes home. As for the ex, he is DEAD MEAT!!:grr::grr::ninja::ninja::gun::gun: He pretty much told her he took advantage or her to get to me as he still loves me?!? what a KNOB! Sorry for rant:haha::haha: phew, all better now!:haha::haha: xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:gun: Ok, the ex just landed in fucktard status!:growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh t3 I'm so glad things are better with your cousin :hugs: and brokers right he's a fucktard :rofl:

Grace the lap is urgent I have a huge cyst on my ovary and the endo is causing huge problems for me not to mention the pain :( thank you for thos links :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wine::haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, how is S taking everything?


----------



## wanabeamama

He's very happy and excited He's telling me I should be happy as we're a step closer which yes I know that and it's great it's not the wait that is upsetting its just become so real that I am the whole problem I haven't shown him that I am upset I don't want to take his hope or put a dampner on his excitement it actually feels good to see that his is positive about it


----------



## honeysuede

:rofl::rofl:Fucktard, love it!!:haha::haha:
I just text my bestest friend Liam who is out on the leaving drinks & said if they bump into my ex put a curse on him so his slong falls off:rofl::rofl:
That will show the fucktard:gun::gun:

You girls cheer me up all the time:hugs:

How is the :wine: going Laura? I really want a V+T, one or 2 is ok in the TWW right? I usually try not to restrict myself too much but I do worry
xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> He's very happy and excited He's telling me I should be happy as we're a step closer which yes I know that and it's great it's not the wait that is upsetting its just become so real that I am the whole problem I haven't shown him that I am upset I don't want to take his hope or put a dampner on his excitement it actually feels good to see that his is positive about it

That's so nice that he is this excited:hugs:
xxx


----------



## harri

T3 - glad you've sorted things :hugs: I second the fucktard status! 

Laura - I think you're being very patient and not like a spoilt child at all! :hugs: 

Hope the wine is slipping down nicely Laura :) xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, you're not a problem, you have a medical issue.:hugs: This is not something you can prevent.:hugs:

T3...I hope his male parts fall off tonight!:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah the wine is doing the trick but oh has fallen asleep lol 

Hey one good thing I found out he said its ok to have af when I go for surgery so at least we can have another go at it this cycle not that I have much hope but hey why not :shrug:

T3 1or 2 will be fine :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no wine for Brooke :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Oh no wine for Brooke :hugs:

:cry::cry::cry::growlmad::haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

But you can eat as much as you like :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> But you can eat as much as you like :happydance:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke do you have any magic dust left?


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs: thanks


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

I am off for the night now my lovely gals:hugs::hugs:
Love ya all!!

xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

honeysuede said:


> I am off for the night now my lovely gals:hugs::hugs:
> Love ya all!!
> 
> xxxx

:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Night night T3 :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I am going to go and run some errands, so if I am not back tonight, I love you all!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok Brooke love you too thank you again for being supportive :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Oh, I got one of those FRER fertility test things coming. I've never taken one, curious to see what it'll say.


----------



## prettynpink29

Aww good night all you girls! Sleep tight :hugs: 

It's only 4:30pm here, havent even eaten dinner yet lol

Grace, i have never taken one of those. But I have had the blood test from the drs cd3 and it was good. What does it measure exactly?


----------



## mammag

I'm not sure, FSH I believe, you have to take it with FMU on CD 3. Sorry I was gone so long, I just discovered that I somehow caught head lice :sick: A couple of the neighbor hood kids have been sent home with them, but I've checked and double checked my boys and there is nothing there, don't know how the hell I ended up with them. Got it taken care of though. I freaking hate school, if it's not the flu their bringing home it's some sort of bug you have to worry about. Gross.


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning ladies hope your all ok :hugs: well I'm feeling much more positive thismorning I am going to start a strict endo diet after my lap and hope that keeps it at bay until the ivf 
I am also going to see if my endo specialist will call the other hospital and see if they can get me in quickly but I am feeling much better I just need to stay away from google and I have been reccomended a book called the secret, it's supposed to make you feel much more positive and strong so I'm going to order that today :hugs:
Thanks again ladies you mean the world to me :hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

Fantastic Laura, your attitude is amazing towards it all :) I'm so glad your feeling better :) the secret sounds good :) I may order it myself! :) x


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks harri :hugs:
How long till your next U/S? :hugs:


----------



## harri

What are the key elements to the endo diet? I remember when we met up there were so many things you couldn't have, didn't you have a bag of broccoli for lunch that day? I remember you feeling great on the diet though :hugs: :hugs: 

10 days until our U/S.

X


----------



## Desperado167

Am starting slimming world on Wednesday ,am hoping the healthier lifestyle brings my bfp :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Good morning all!!:flower:

How is everyone today? I hve a day of errands then meeting my cousin for her goodbye lunch. Felt ill last night but not so bad today. Got a temp rise for some reason:wacko:

Laura, that is a fantastic attitude to have:hugs: and hat book sounds good, who is the author? A bag of brocoli for lunch on the endo diet? I love brocoli:haha:

xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

You will enjoy the Secret...some of it is a little too forest chanting for me, but the general idea is good...:hugs:

Why am I up at 5 am?:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Am starting slimming world on Wednesday ,am hoping the healthier lifestyle brings my bfp :thumbup::hugs:

I thought you were a WW girl? Or is that J?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Am starting slimming world on Wednesday ,am hoping the healthier lifestyle brings my bfp :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> I thought you were a WW girl? Or is that J?:hugs:Click to expand...

That's j ,:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah it is very strict but until my op I will eat everything in front of me like a whole cow and a tonne of cheese lol
FOODS TO AVOID
wheat * - this includes breads, cakes and pasta products, all based on wheat
red meats - promotes negative prostaglandins
refined and concentrated carbohydrates - bread, flour, cakes made from refined flours
refined sugars and honey - causes inflammatory reaction
alcohol - consumes vit B stored in the liver
caffeine which is found in tea, coffee, soft drinks -increases abdominal cramps and increases estrogen levels
chocolate - as it contains sugars
dairy produce including all milk and cheese - inflammatory
fried food, margarine and hydrogenated fats - can stimulate negative prostaglandins
soy products and soy protein products - tamari can be used in small amounts
tinned and frozen packaged foods as little as possible
additives and preservatives - increase chemical load on the system

So that's pretty much everything then lol but as longas I get my bfp I don't care what I have to do :)
Yey only 10days :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you will do fab on SW!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 you will keep getting raises until about 7-8dpo but if you don't it's not a problem :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

10 days!:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: wow everyone is up early today :happydance: I'm usually lonely on a Saturday am lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I should be sleeping, still.:haha: Oh well.:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T3...your chart looks fine! Did you have a V&T last night? Alcohol will typically raise your temps.

T2....yay for xhairs!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T3...your chart looks fine! Did you have a V&T last night? Alcohol will typically raise your temps.
> 
> T2....yay for xhairs!

Thanks b ,I love you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey so there is 3 TWWers? :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, are you going to OPK at all this cycle?


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T3...your chart looks fine! Did you have a V&T last night? Alcohol will typically raise your temps.
> 
> T2....yay for xhairs!
> 
> Thanks b ,I love you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

No I'm not going to bother I'm just going to bd as much as we can I should o on Tuesday so going to start the bd tonight there is no point stressing over it until after the op :hugs: 
I gotta go and do some work now back very soon :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks Laura, I am still new to this temping business:haha: yeah I had 3 V&T's last night:blush:

10 days!:happydance:

xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Well T3, there is your answer, lol


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Well T3, there is your answer, lol

Oh I didn't know that happens:haha: silly me.

xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Well T3, there is your answer, lol

Feeling PG yet Brooke?? xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I usually discarded my temp if there was alcohol involved.:haha:

I feel the same as always.:wacko::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> I usually discarded my temp if there was alcohol involved.:haha:
> 
> I feel the same as always.:wacko::hugs:

Just goes to show not everyone gets symptoms early:thumbup:
I am done with symptom spotting anyway, I beleive only a test will show anything xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## harri

Thanks everyone :) got on the scales this morning! What a bad idea that was! :(

Omg Laura that is practically everything ! You can do it!! 

Yay to the TWWers :happydance: I love crosshairs, I got them about 3 times over a 12 month period, I love seeing crosshairs! :) I was shit at temping! 

I didn't have any symptoms until about 6-7 weeks when the nausea kicked in :) x


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri, why in the hell would you weigh yourself? LOL


----------



## honeysuede

harri said:


> Thanks everyone :) got on the scales this morning! What a bad idea that was! :(
> 
> Omg Laura that is practically everything ! You can do it!!
> 
> Yay to the TWWers :happydance: I love crosshairs, I got them about 3 times over a 12 month period, I love seeing crosshairs! :) I was shit at temping!
> 
> I didn't have any symptoms until about 6-7 weeks when the nausea kicked in :) x

I was shit on my first month temping, I *think* I am starting to get the hang of it now but I still need most things explained to me haha!:haha::haha: xxx


----------



## harri

Brooke is literally the expert and helped me with all my temping disasters :hugs: 

Why did i do it? Because I'm an idiot....... Lol xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri, can you even see the numbers on the scale over your bump?:haha::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

harri said:


> Brooke is literally the expert and helped me with all my temping disasters :hugs:
> 
> Why did i do it? Because I'm an idiot....... Lol xx

where would we be without Brooke:hugs: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

honeysuede said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Brooke is literally the expert and helped me with all my temping disasters :hugs:
> 
> Why did i do it? Because I'm an idiot....... Lol xx
> 
> where would we be without Brooke:hugs: xxxClick to expand...

:blush: Stop it! :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> Brooke is literally the expert and helped me with all my temping disasters :hugs:
> 
> Why did i do it? Because I'm an idiot....... Lol xx
> 
> where would we be without Brooke:hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :blush: Stop it! :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hug:
I am off to run some errands then meet my cousin in a bit. I think I am gonna get a nice pic of me & her printed for her to take back to Aus. Hope it's not awkward when I see her:blush:

Oh by the way I had the best bargain ever yesterday - in the sale I got a nice 60's style dress & some black boots.... £ 18!!:happydance: very pleased with myself
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Don't ever leave us Brooke :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, I love a good sale!:happydance:

Laura, I am not going anywhere. I sit in front of a computer all day, I have to have something to do.:haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance: :hugs::hugs: 
I have EWCM lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> :happydance::happydance: :hugs::hugs:
> I have EWCM lol

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

It's time to plan!


----------



## honeysuede

I have just picked a pick of me & my cousin to print for her. I have been directing all my hurt & anger to my a hole of an ex so hopefully I will be ok when I see her, I hate him for making me feel nervous around my own family:ninja::devil:

Enough about me, hope you all have a wonderful day:hugs:xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> :happydance::happydance: :hugs::hugs:
> I have EWCM lol

:happydance::happydance::happydance:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance: :hugs::hugs:
> I have EWCM lol
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> It's time to plan!Click to expand...

????? How? What? Lol


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> I have just picked a pick of me & my cousin to print for her. I have been directing all my hurt & anger to my a hole of an ex so hopefully I will be ok when I see her, I hate him for making me feel nervous around my own family:ninja::devil:
> 
> Enough about me, hope you all have a wonderful day:hugs:xxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I meant time to plan if you are going to go for it this cycle?


----------



## Grumblebea

Laura sorry I couldn't get on yesterday and comment. I'm so sorry but you really need to look at the bright sides like the other ladies said: SA was perfect and you have great Docs who are on your side. So between u being a pain in the ass and your docs help, it's possible to get you bumped up. Lots of luck and love. 
T-3 enjoy your lunch and try to place all your anger on him so that your last visit with her will be pleasant. 
Grace, I took one of the FSH pee test when we started ttc again, it came up normal and later confirmed with the million different blood test I took. My biggest problem was that I had a tubal reversal and was still nursing my lo. 
Brooke, when do you plan on telling DD? Last I heard you speak of her and ttc, she didn't know and found hpt in your bathroom and you told her they belonged to a friend of yours if I'm not mistaken 
As for me, 1st day back to the gym this am, I feel so weak in my arms and my right one still doesn't work right and of course I'm right handed. I'll go to spin class, do heavy weights on legs and very lite weights for my arms to start. If I'm feeling real peppy, I may take a zumba class (my favorite). I just need to strap my "girls" down real good so I don't get much bounce. Oh btw, swelling is gone and they aren't as big as I thought they would be but still very happy with them. 
Ok enough blah blah blah about myself. Hope everyone has a wonderful day and I'll try and post a tank top pick later.


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Tittie pics!:hugs:

You are correct about DD and IDK when to tell her...:nope: I'll have to think about this one a little longer.


----------



## Grumblebea

My morning sickness gave it away earlier than I wanted people to know otherwise I would have liked to gone 12 weeks.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I meant time to plan if you are going to go for it this cycle?

I am going to go for it but no temping or opk's I need to relax:thumbup:
Can't wait to see the girls :holly:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Grumblebea

Yes it does. Seems like when u think everything has gone to hell (Brookes jizz), you relax and when u think there is NO WAY.... It happens! My friends at work wanted a baby so bad but couldn't have one so decided to adopt from china and sure enough she got pregnant. She has 2 12 yo. The girl from china and her bio son. Shit happens!!!


----------



## mammag

I've heard of that often, people giving up and adopting and then getting surprised with their own pregnancy. I know some people think that relaxing has nothing to do with it, but honestly my cycles are never more fucked up than when I am charting, it seems like as soon as I start paying attention my LP gets shorter and my O date gets later, also my 2ww symptoms are more pronounced, like right now for examply, my bbs haven't hurt post o've for me in months, since I haven't been wanting to or thinking about getting pregnant, but the first month I even get the idea in my head, my bbs start killing me from O date on. And that's not something I just didn't notice, because quite the contrary, I noticed for the past few months that my bbs NEVER got sore. It's a strange thing our brains can do to our bodies.


----------



## Grumblebea

Your brain is your strongest organ. Going to watch some Dexter with mom but will take pics when I get home. Killed it at the gym, 3 hours :). I'll pay for it tomorrow.


----------



## Grumblebea

Oh just picked up a pack of smokes for mom and the lady carded me... I about jumped the counter and kissed her. Told her I'll be 40 in a few months and she said damn girl, u look great! Made my day, hell my week!!!


----------



## mammag

Lol, I love the gym :) It makes me happy as does Dexter, lol. You won't believe how this season ends, it's freaking awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay Nicole! LOL


----------



## Grumblebea

Oh I saw 5&6 but didn't see 1-4 on 3 now makes more sence. He's a sick sob but in a good way. Plus I love all the south florida stuff since that's where I grew up. I love the gym too, great endorphins but took 3 weeks off for surgery so I'm feeling it now. Have you seen Shameless??? Second season starts tonight or tomorrow... It's freaking awesome white trash with NO SHAME.


----------



## mammag

I LOVE shameless!!! I kinda hate that Steve/Jimmy left at the end of last season, I liked him, and he's kinda hot for a skinny guy. I can't wait for the premier. I believe it's not till tomorrow though, gonna have to check and make sure. Love Nurse Jackie too.


----------



## mammag

Yup, tomorrow at 9, can't wait!! :)


----------



## Grumblebea

My DVR takes care of everything for me. I only caught last season on nurse Jackie, I like that junkie. Do you think steve will reappear this season?


----------



## MrsStutler

Hey girls! Short and sweet right now since I'm on my phone, but just saying hi! Did we get more bfps since I see we are up to 6 now!?


----------



## Grumblebea

MrsStutler said:


> Hey girls! Short and sweet right now since I'm on my phone, but just saying hi! Did we get more bfps since I see we are up to 6 now!?

YES, Brooke did!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey all!!! Sorry not too up with the play at the mo as am on holidays. Laura saw tour posts think your attitude about it all is great. Sorry that they are saying you have to wait so long. I would dearly love to be able to do something to help!

Brooke!!! Saw your digi that is freaking awesome I am so so so so happy for you 

Hey grace Tracey Tracey and Harri!!

How's the bump Harri??


----------



## mammag

Hi girls!! I know that no one is on, but I haven't really been able to get on all day either cuz we've been busy. But just wanted to throw this in there, and I'm not really SS'ing (well maybe a little) but this morning, when I went to make my coffee, which I do every morning of my life, I just did NOT want it, I went to put the first scoop in and it was the weirdest thing, I was just like, I would really rather have a glass of water. So I did, I still made the coffee for DH and tried a cup and it tasted terrible. It was really strange, and I didn't really think about how strange it was till later. Hmmmmmm. 2ww's suck.


----------



## mammag

Sooo, I POAS, cuz I'm a loser :) And this is what I got, not sure what to think of it, there isn't any real color I don't think. 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0294.jpg


----------



## mammag

Sorry the pic sux, it was hard to get a good shot it's so dark, it's 4am, I'm an insomniac tonight.


----------



## waiting2c

I can def see something grace just not sure of colour. How would you feel if it was a bfp?


----------



## harri

I see the line too grace, was this pic taken within the timeframe? X


----------



## mammag

It was. I saw something right away, did take me a little while to get a clear pic though. And tbh, i would be over the moon. I love my dh with all my heart. And he love's me the same nothing will ever change that.


----------



## waiting2c

Ok that said then I think it is very possible and you should do another test. Now I know you would be happy I will be very excited to check in tomorrow!!!! My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## harri

Have your FRERs arrived? Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Is that a $ Tree or Wally $.88 test?


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning ladies well sorry I didn't check in last night we were very buisy getting jiggly TWICE lol once when I got home from work and then oh grabbed me and took me upstairs again about 3hrs later lol I really think the fact he know his jizz is good has got him all giddy and full of man power lol but we had a great night :)

Grace there is defiantly SOMTHING there but we need a frer or something
I love coffee too and first thing every morning is get the coffee on but if I wake up feeling very thirsty all I want is water and cant bear the thought of coffee but that's just me :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, TWICE! That's like 6 hours of your life!:haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha yeah and I'm paying for it now my tummy is very sore and my back is killing me I had some pink/red cm after the first time :/ but what the hell it was worth it lol oh has not stopped smiling at me it's Linda creepy lol


----------



## dachsundmom

So, it's creepy sexy!:haha::haha::haha::winkwink::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi girls!

Laura, sounds like you had a fun night:winkwink::thumbup:

Grace, I think this could be your:bfp::happydance:

I had a temp dip today :shrug:

OH is in the shit list, but in good news I had a great time with my cousin yesterday xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, it is definitely a dip, but it's not as big as you think bc yesterday's temp was influenced by the drink.:haha::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> T3, it is definitely a dip, but it's not as big as you think bc yesterday's temp was influenced by the drink.:haha::hugs:

:haha::haha: true! I did have one cocktail yesterday but it was late afternoon so wasn't sure if that would show, obviously not!

How are you today?
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I am fine. So glad you had a nice lunch with your cousin.:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> I am fine. So glad you had a nice lunch with your cousin.:hugs:

Yeah we laughed so much my tummy still hurts!!:haha: was really what I needed :hugs:

So only 2 days until your drs appointment right? are you excited? xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey I'm so glad you had a good time yesterday T3 :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Laura sounds like you had a great time :winkwink:t3 am glad u had a good laugh ,it's akways good to have some fun ,b :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 did you have a late night or restless sleep or get up for the toilet in the night?


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks Laura :hugs:
Tracey - How are you? why you angry:growlmad::hugs:
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> T3 did you have a late night or restless sleep or get up for the toilet in the night?

I did have a late night actually, stayed up with OH talking til early hours xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I wouldn't put too much into the temp today, if it doesn't go back up tomorrow, then we will worry.

Right now, I am calling it a fluke.


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> I wouldn't put too much into the temp today, if it doesn't go back up tomorrow, then we will worry.
> 
> Right now, I am calling it a fluke.

I am rubbish with this temping :haha::haha: xx


----------



## dachsundmom

No you're not at all.:hugs:

It takes awhile to get the hang of it, that's all.:flower:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> No you're not at all.:hugs:
> 
> It takes awhile to get the hang of it, that's all.:flower:

Yeah I guess so:flower:
Oh so I just went for a pee & grabbed a IC test!! I don't know what came over me, I resisted though thank god. One week til testing:thumbup: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha t3 no peeing yet lol bad bad girl :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Thanks Laura :hugs:
> Tracey - How are you? why you angry:growlmad::hugs:
> xxx

:haha:Forgot about that ,my oh was being a real ass about me being on the forum ,he said I was spending too much time on it and not concentrating on my chores ,so fucking angry,:growlmad::growlmad:I actually just wanted to hit him squarely in between the eyes with my iPad ,:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl::rofl::rofl: 

:hugs::hugs: what he actually means is that he want attention :( my oh always says that crap I just carry on tell him to shut up lol :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: what he actually means is that he want attention :( my oh always says that crap I just carry on tell him to shut up lol :hugs:

I did but it wasn't as nice as shut up :blush::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMFG, is Mr. Despie starting again?:growlmad:

Does he not remember that I will seriously come and kick his ass?:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwww beyonce has officially given birth :happydance: baby girl ivy blue carter :) not sure about the "blue" :shrug:


----------



## honeysuede

:rofl::rofl:Laura - I know, the desire to POAS came out of the blue!! will get OH to hide them I think!

Tracey - I am not surprised you were mad at him:grr::grr: My OH acts up like that when he wants attention, I get so pissed off, he did it yesterday & now he is sucking up big time by buying loads of nice food for my junk food Sunday:haha:

xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I like Ivy, but the middle name is a bit much for me, TBH.


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Awwww beyonce has officially given birth :happydance: baby girl ivy blue carter :) not sure about the "blue" :shrug:

Yeah I just read about that. Nice name but also not sure about the blue:shrug:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ooooooo junk food Sunday mmmmm I have 3weeks to eat as much crap as possible :happydance: I just had bacon,egg,and smoked cheese on a toasted sandwhich mmmmm it was yummy what are you eating today? Mmmmmmmm I love food


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Ooooooo junk food Sunday mmmmm I have 3weeks to eat as much crap as possible :happydance: I just had bacon,egg,and smoked cheese on a toasted sandwhich mmmmm it was yummy what are you eating today? Mmmmmmmm I love food

well I have been so strict all week so today I am eating everything cheese based!!:haha: Just had mash potato with cheese, then a bit later James has got us fresh made french stick & we are having it with strong cheese, emantile (sp?) cheese, onion & mayo with black pepper mmmmmm also he bought ben & jerry's ice cream!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> OMFG, is Mr. Despie starting again?:growlmad:
> 
> Does he not remember that I will seriously come and kick his ass?:growlmad::hugs:

:haha::haha::haha:Omg a pregnant angry Korean ,:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

:plane::muaha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Am having sunday roast ,sirloin,Brussels sprouts carrots mash and roast potatoes gravy and then wotevervwe have in the freezer for desert :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :plane::muaha::hugs:

:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you always do two types of potatoes?


----------



## harri

Shit guys ive just caught up on the posts and now I'M FREAKING STARVING! All I've eaten today is a muller rice! :( xx


----------



## dachsundmom

What is a muller rice? God, does it have beans too? LOL


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> What is a muller rice? God, does it have beans too? LOL

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Do you always do two types of potatoes?

Most Sundays we do ,we love our spuds in our house :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Mmmmm all this food 
Harri you better eat before your baby kicks your ass from the inside :grr:


----------



## harri

Muller rice was a strawberry flavoured rice pudding, don't even ask why I chose that! Lol

I know I'm going to cook up some yummy food right now! :) xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

I love waking up to 4 pages to read!

Grace, I see something and I'm on my phone. 

All this food talk is making me hungry, although I don't know what half the stuff is that y'all are talking about. 

I went out for dinner and drinks last night so never did get pic. I'm gonna try and take one now and see if I can post, I've never posted a pic on here other than avatar. I'm in a white tank so u may see a little more than u want to, warning!!! Plus I just woke so no hair or make-up.


----------



## wanabeamama

:wohoo: :happydance: Yey boobies :holly:


----------



## honeysuede

All this food talk is good, Tracey that sounds nice! Harri, muller rice:thumbup:

Oh my god I just spoke to my mum on the phone, she actually asked when my next period is due cos she "has a feeling, mother's intuition" that I am PG! I knida wish she never said it now as it got me so excited:haha:

Mother & aunt in law popping over for a coffe so will catch up in a bit. OH has bought a big bag of pickled onion monster munch!!:happydance::happydance: yum
xx


----------



## honeysuede

Looking forward to the boobies pic hehe xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Pickled Onion Monster Munch?:sick:


----------



## Grumblebea

Of course my camera is dead, so charging now. To be continued lol


----------



## Grumblebea

I have them on my phone but can load from it, lost my Itunes password and they are kind enough to help me remember it for a one time fee of 29.99 azzholes


----------



## harri

T3, I hope your mum is right like Laura was with Brooke! :) 

I love picked onion monster munch! mmmmm! 

Looking forward to the boob pic :happydance: I want a boob job!!! xxx


----------



## Grumblebea

I don't know where to find the ULR??? Dont even know what one is lol


----------



## Grumblebea

https://C:\Users\Nicole\Pictures\2010-01-08


----------



## wanabeamama

Somali the pic to me [email protected] :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Hope this works!
 



Attached Files:







105.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 9









108.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 9









109.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 10









110.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## harri

They're AMAZING!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I bet you're sooo pleased with them! :) xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow they are perfect just right for your frame you look amazing :happydance:


----------



## Grumblebea

1 more then I'm packing them away LOL
 



Attached Files:







111.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dachsundmom

Stunning! :cloud9::happydance::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow they look so natural :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

they are really natural!!! I love them!! x


----------



## Grumblebea

Thank You. Nobody has noticed except for those I have told. Now I don't have to wear a padded bra, heck sometimes I don't wear one at all :) I am quite pleased with them being I am almost 40, 3 kids and nursing all with the last one not wanting off until he was 2!


----------



## Grumblebea

I wanna see a FR from Grace!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

We all want to see the FR! LOL


----------



## honeysuede

Wow they are fantastic they look so natural!!:thumbup::hugs:

Brooke, here is a pic for you hehe:haha: xxx
 



Attached Files:







crisps.jpg
File size: 54.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dachsundmom

But what is it...snack food? Pickled onion flavored? LOL


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> But what is it...snack food? Pickled onion flavored? LOL

Yeah, a bag of crisps:flower: yummy ones at that!

I have a bad tummy, just had my food & it all came back out:sick:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Also I have been a short tempered Bitch all day but I think it's cos I feel rough & OH pissed me off yesterday. Hoping it's not pms a week early, although I do not normally get this cranky. Everything is annoying me:growlmad: Maybe putting a Will & Grace dvd on will cheer me up:flower:

Oh the weekend is nearly over:growlmad: back to work tomorrow.

Was nice seeing the in laws, James' mum is coming with me to my HSG bless her
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

When is the HSG?:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> When is the HSG?:hugs:

25th Jan, so 2 weeks Wednesday. Unless I get :bfp: this cycle that is xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope you don't need it!:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> I hope you don't need it!:hugs:

Thank lovely:hugs: me too:hugs: I hope my mum's feeling is right, if not it will be the first time but I guess there's a first time for everything xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

When will you start POAS?


----------



## honeysuede

I have promised myself I will wait until 12 dpo, next Sunday, the day before AF is due.... it's gonna be sooo hard!:blush:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 I hope you don need it :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> T3 I hope you don need it :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks hun:hugs: it would be amazing if I get my 28 baby age thing after all:hugs:

So will you be getting plenty of action in tonight?:haha: xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Maby I'm still sore from last night lol OH has invited some woman round an old friend of his who moved to us is here visiting :( I don't really want a strange woman in my house grrr she might be very nice but I don't know her booo I hope she doesn't come oh said oh she might want something to eat :( Sunday is our day grrr


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Maby I'm still sore from last night lol OH has invited some woman round an old friend of his who moved to us is here visiting :( I don't really want a strange woman in my house grrr she might be very nice but I don't know her booo I hope she doesn't come oh said oh she might want something to eat :( Sunday is our day grrr

Oh that sucks, I would be the same. So you have to cook for this woman too?:growlmad: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

That's what he is expecting I think and she is not coming till after 9pm grrrr I'm not cooking for her I will have eaten by then he can cook for her :(


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> That's what he is expecting I think and she is not coming till after 9pm grrrr I'm not cooking for her I will have eaten by then he can cook for her :(

Yeah too damn right!:growlmad: who visits after 9pm on a Sunday anyway? or eats that late come to think of it? That would give me the hump for sure xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I'm hoping she won't come lol

T3 I'm feelin sick too but I have a lot of acid /heartburn hope your feeling better soon (or your pregnant) :haha:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Yeah I'm hoping she won't come lol
> 
> T3 I'm feelin sick too but I have a lot of acid /heartburn hope your feeling better soon (or your pregnant) :haha:

Oh acid isn't fun, hope you feel better soon too:hugs:
Yeah I am wondering if I am coming down with something what with the aching & sickness & now constant sneezing & bad sinus problems. Great:growlmad:
xxxx


----------



## mammag

Goodness you girls are chatty this morning!!! I took an FRER this morning, completely negative, but most of you know how I always get some kind of random line at 7 dpo and then nothing else. I'll post it if you want, but there really is nothing there, resisting the urge now to tear it apart. 

Grumble!!! Lovin the bbies!!!!!!!!!! I was going to get implants once, had the appt set, deposit made and everything, then I got the hernia in my belly and had to have emergency surgery on that, and the pain put me off of ever wanting anyone to cut into me EVER again. Lol, it's been a while though, so I might look at it again once I lose this damn Florida weight.


----------



## prettynpink29

I am so hungry now!!!!!!! Catching up still, but man all this food sounds yummy :) 

I am 4dpo today! 4 more days till testing! 1 week till I start med school :happydance: 

Need to fix my ticker!

I LOVE the boobies!!! I am gonna get me some, some day :):):)


----------



## honeysuede

prettynpink29 said:


> I am so hungry now!!!!!!! Catching up still, but man all this food sounds yummy :)
> 
> I am 4dpo today! 4 more days till testing! 1 week till I start med school :happydance:
> 
> Need to fix my ticker!
> 
> I LOVE the boobies!!! I am gonna get me some, some day :):):)

Hi Heather, you are only 1 day behind me in the tww:happydance:xxx


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Goodness you girls are chatty this morning!!! I took an FRER this morning, completely negative, but most of you know how I always get some kind of random line at 7 dpo and then nothing else. I'll post it if you want, but there really is nothing there, resisting the urge now to tear it apart.
> 
> Grumble!!! Lovin the bbies!!!!!!!!!! I was going to get implants once, had the appt set, deposit made and everything, then I got the hernia in my belly and had to have emergency surgery on that, and the pain put me off of ever wanting anyone to cut into me EVER again. Lol, it's been a while though, so I might look at it again once I lose this damn Florida weight.

Hi hun! Post a pic:thumbup: xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

Grace im gonna look back for ur test! 

Brooke how u feeling? :) 

T3 I hope ur moms prediction comes true hun!!! :hugs: 

Laura I am glad ur OH suduced you :) love it when the man takes control :) 

I want to see more bump pics harri and T1 :) 

Where's Christi been??


----------



## prettynpink29

Yay T3!!!! How long are ur cycles?


----------



## honeysuede

prettynpink29 said:


> Yay T3!!!! How long are ur cycles?

Usually 29 days so AF due next Monday, I am gonna test Sunday at 12dpo, I usually start testing at 8dpo but I am NOT gonna let myself this time!:haha: xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

honeysuede said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> Yay T3!!!! How long are ur cycles?
> 
> Usually 29 days so AF due next Monday, I am gonna test Sunday at 12dpo, I usually start testing at 8dpo but I am NOT gonna let myself this time!:haha: xxxClick to expand...

Good for you :):) I will try my best not to temp you! 

I usually have a 13-14 lp so I am expecting at around the 17-18th. This will be my shortest cycle ever cause I od earlier :)


----------



## honeysuede

prettynpink29 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> Yay T3!!!! How long are ur cycles?
> 
> Usually 29 days so AF due next Monday, I am gonna test Sunday at 12dpo, I usually start testing at 8dpo but I am NOT gonna let myself this time!:haha: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Good for you :):) I will try my best not to temp you!
> 
> I usually have a 13-14 lp so I am expecting at around the 17-18th. This will be my shortest cycle ever cause I od earlier :)Click to expand...

So you're gonna start testing 8dpo? so Thursday?? aaahh that will tempt me hehe:haha::haha:xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi again!


----------



## Desperado167

Lets all test together ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, that sounds like a fab idea! :happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> Lets all test together ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yes!!!! that IS a good idea!! when was you planning on testing? xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

Let's do it!!! When we testing :):)


----------



## honeysuede

How about Friday? that will be 10dpo for me, or saturday?
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hehe Saturday I will be 4dpo can I pee too?


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Hehe Saturday I will be 4dpo can I pee too?

:haha: the more pee the better!:haha:
Laura, do you know how I can get my chart to list the dpo's? xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't said much. In-laws were here all weekend. They left this morning. 
Brooke..how are you feeling? I felt really good all through the beginning except for random nausea.
Nic...LOVE the boobies! I've never wanted implants but I have considered a lift and tuck. After all these kids my boobs are mostly deflated when I am not pregnant. We will see what happens when I am done BF this one.
Laura...I wouldn't feel comfortable with that whole situation...but that's just me...and no way in hell I would be cooking especially that late at night.
Harri...I would adore seeing another bump pic if possible! *wink*
Grace.. I would just put this all in the back of your mind...if it happens...it happens. Don't start obsessing over it by taking the tests apart and what not. You will just stress yourself out.
Christi...I am sorry but I didn't know that you were going to medical school! YAY! That is impressive. (I'm sorry because I am sure I have read it somewhere and don't remember...cause I can't remember shit these days...I have developed a huge does of stupid here lately)
As for everyone else...hope you are feeling better, dh's being better, etc.
*If I have missed anyone I am so very sorry....see above for the explanation for my stupid.:cry::blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh jesus...I actually think I called Heather...Christi...If I did and I think I did...I am so sorry...:cry::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, you have baby brain...it's ok.:haha:

I feel fine; just the sore boobs, some "wet" feeling down below, and headaches bc I cut the caff back to 2 cups of morning coffee.:flower:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer, you have baby brain...it's ok.:haha:
> 
> I feel fine; just the sore boobs, some "wet" feeling down below, and headaches bc I cut the caff back to 2 cups of morning coffee.:flower:

:blush: Thanks!
I just want to share with you of some not so fun stuff that I have experienced this time that I have not before and I don't know if it is because I am a bit older or what. I am in no way complaining even though it might seem that way...I will take all this stuff x10 if I have to but the wetness you are talking about...well it gets WORSE:wacko: Let's just say that as of this moment I am having to wear a pad and I really hoped that I was done with those for 9 months! But to no avail....I'm either having huge amounts of discharge or I am randomly peeing my pants it's funny about the first 30 or so times I did it.:haha: The vericoise veins are terrible as well. It's only on one leg though and it's so bad that it freaks people out when they see it...I only wear long pants. They have been bad for years...from my first pregnancy..plus I have bad circulation and mixed with terrible veins it doesn't help. Still seems like I am selfishly complaining...:cry: I'm seriously not...I have been extremely lucky and am trying to enjoy every single minute.:hugs: But I figured I would just share that with you.:winkwink: Anyone feel free to virtually bitch slap me if you feel that I am being selfish and insensitive...or you can laugh at me for peeing my pants all the time:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Do your veins shrink after each pregnancy? Are you ruined from shorts forever?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Do your veins shrink after each pregnancy? Are you ruined from shorts forever?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

So far they have not...they have just gotten progressively worse...The only time I wear shorts is in the house and that isn't very often..they are the point of bulging out so it's kinda gross even for me.:blush:


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Hehe Saturday I will be 4dpo can I pee too?
> 
> :haha: the more pee the better!:haha:
> Laura, do you know how I can get my chart to list the dpo's? xxxClick to expand...

You have to purchase the VIP package :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Hehe Saturday I will be 4dpo can I pee too?
> 
> :haha: the more pee the better!:haha:
> Laura, do you know how I can get my chart to list the dpo's? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> You have to purchase the VIP package :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh right I see now:flower: Cheers for that:hugs:
Have to go downstairs now so can only check in on my phone xxxx


----------



## harri

OMG I am wearing pads everyday too, I freaked out when it first started happening, I thought I'd peed myself :haha: :haha:

Xx


----------



## mammag

Omg, I'm so sorry I just up and disappeared on you guys. I got off the computer for 2 minutes earlier and DH took over and has been on for hours. He finally just now got the hint and got the F off of it. I'm going to have to buy him a laptop or something so he'll leave my computer alone!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Do your veins shrink after each pregnancy? Are you ruined from shorts forever?:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> So far they have not...they have just gotten progressively worse...The only time I wear shorts is in the house and that isn't very often..they are the point of bulging out so it's kinda gross even for me.:blush:Click to expand...

Is this why all the pics we've seen of you have been in pants and long dresses/skirts?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, do you have pics?


----------



## mammag

Ok, just so all you pregnant ladies know, you can BITCH ALL YOU WANT, even though we all want to be pregnant very badly, those of us who have been pregnant know that it SUCKS!! Lol, you get swollen and tired and sore and you start vomiting for no reason. Horrible blue veins pop up everywhere and you get stretch marks in places that you didn't even know you could GET stretch marks, you cry over making too thin mashed potatoes (at least I do) and there is a small person who constantly has some body part shoved into your ribs, lungs and bladder. Lol, don't think that when I get pregnant, I will not bitch about it, lol; I mean I'll take it, but not lying down :haha:


----------



## mammag

Past the time limit, but I couldn't get a pic till now, since DH has been in here all day. Doesn't really matter though, they are still negative!! :) 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0298.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

How many DPO are you calling yourself? LOL


----------



## mammag

I'm thinking probably 8?? But really I'm not sure, like I said, I'm only going off of EWCM and boob pain. I still don't think I'm out though. I still didn't want any coffee this morning, this will be my second day without it and I haven't even had a caffeine headache, which is weird. I know I'm SS'ing a little bit, but I can't help it :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Do your veins shrink after each pregnancy? Are you ruined from shorts forever?:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> So far they have not...they have just gotten progressively worse...The only time I wear shorts is in the house and that isn't very often..they are the point of bulging out so it's kinda gross even for me.:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Is this why all the pics we've seen of you have been in pants and long dresses/skirts?:hugs:Click to expand...

EXACTLY!!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, I just figured it's bc you're tall.:haha: But damn, you must get hot in the southern heat?

I take it you don't wear a swimsuit?:hugs:


Grace, SSing is the pit of hell, but do it if you must.:haha:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Grace, SSing is the pit of hell, but do it if you must.:haha:

I know right?? But as I've said before, Masochist :( I'm out of practice, I'll realize again in about a week how detrimental SS can really be.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Grace, SSing is the pit of hell, but do it if you must.:haha:

I know right?? But as I've said before, Masochist :( I'm out of practice, I realize again in about a week how detrimental SS can really be.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer, I just figured it's bc you're tall.:haha: But damn, you must get hot in the southern heat?
> 
> I take it you don't wear a swimsuit?:hugs:
> 
> 
> Grace, SSing is the pit of hell, but do it if you must.:haha:

Yeah I am not much of an outdoor person.I wear capris sometimes but not often. I am not one for the pool so I haven't really had to deal with it. But I would say that if the situation arose then no...I wouldn't.:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg this woman is here her voice is going right through me some fake accent all she has said to me is nice to finally meet yaaa. ...... What who the fuck are you lady?
She looks about 45 and she just invited my oh to go n stay with her in California :( grrr
Oh and she just said Lisa do you have Facebook so I didn't reply errrrr who the fuck is Lisa?.......


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh hellz to the no!:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## mammag

WTF???? Wanabe??? I'm so confused by that whole statement!!! I think you made need to open a can of whoop ass!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammag

Oh, and Dmom, do you mind if I change my Siggy to show your :bfp:??


----------



## prettynpink29

T3 I dnt know if I can wait to test till sat!!! Lol i think I'm barely gonna make it to Thursday :haha: 

Mer, can I call u that? Yes, I am going to med school!! I am gonna specialize in infertility :)


----------



## mammag

That's awesome Pink, will you be my doctor?? :D


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura!!! Stupid hag! Is she flirting with ur OH? Not sure by her inviting him to CA!


----------



## prettynpink29

Grace hell yea :) well not a dr lol. but I'm gonna be an CMA/DMS and specalize in infertility :) I will work along side with the dr and get to do all the u/s which means being part of egg retrieval and ivf :):)


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, are you going to leave your job?


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I don't like her but she's flying back to the US tomorrow am thank god I'm just sat here working on my iPad we haven't spoke lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke hell ya I am!! Lol I will be finished with the CMA portion in may and be able to work in an OBGYNs office immediately :) just doing back office stuff like vitals, injections and assisting the doc in early u/s and exams. Then in August I will start a 1 1/2 to 2 year DMS program and get into an infertility office to do my internships. So by age 25 I should be finished with school :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Sounds really good!


----------



## prettynpink29

Yea! Well, if I get pregnant, DMS school might have to wait for a few :) But nice to have a plan


----------



## Grumblebea

Good for you Heather!!! I didn't start school until I had my 2nd child. It took me 5 years and was very hard with 2 kids and working but I did it!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

prettynpink29 said:


> T3 I dnt know if I can wait to test till sat!!! Lol i think I'm barely gonna make it to Thursday :haha:
> 
> Mer, can I call u that? Yes, I am going to med school!! I am gonna specialize in infertility :)

Absolutely! That is so cool! You will do great and help a lot of people!:hugs:


----------



## mammag

Did ya'll know Mrs. S is due next month?? My goodness it feels like yesterday.


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all:winkwink:
Monday morning blues here:wacko: 

How is everyone else? Laura that woman would have annoyed me a lot:growlmad:

I had a great :bfp: dream last night, I POAS & got 2 clear lines so used a digitall that said Pregnant but the comception indicator was faulty?:wacko: Nice feeling seeing those lines, even if it was a dream:hugs:

I will try to get online at lunch xxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Hi all:winkwink:
> Monday morning blues here:wacko:
> 
> How is everyone else? Laura that woman would have annoyed me a lot:growlmad:
> 
> I had a great :bfp: dream last night, I POAS & got 2 clear lines so used a digitall that said Pregnant but the comception indicator was faulty?:wacko: Nice feeling seeing those lines, even if it was a dream:hugs:
> 
> I will try to get online at lunch xxxxxxxx

Am hoping your dream comes true babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

T3 am loving that big dip u also had yesterday ,wen will u test?:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Yeah I was concerned about it as temping is new to me but it went up again today. I know 5dpo is early for implantation but you never know! I was going to test sunday at 12dpo the day before af due but I know I will cave earlier! Maybe saturday? I usually start around 8dpo but I swore not to do that to myself again. How are you doing? How many dpo are you? Xxxxx


----------



## harri

Morning! 

Ooo yes nice dip T3!!! Loving that! 

I really hope your dream comes true (and the conception indicator works lol) 

Xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Aww thanks hun. I hope so too!! After 20 months TTC I think I will go into shock if it comes true as it feels as if it will never happen!

I am trying so hard not to symptom spot as I have been tricked by &#8220;symptoms&#8221; in the past. But I have had a few odd things going on. Just ignoring it though & still am quite relaxed.

How are you today?
xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Yeah I was concerned about it as temping is new to me but it went up again today. I know 5dpo is early for implantation but you never know! I was going to test sunday at 12dpo the day before af due but I know I will cave earlier! Maybe saturday? I usually start around 8dpo but I swore not to do that to myself again. How are you doing? How many dpo are you? Xxxxx

Am fine a lot of pains in my Tum and back and I am really emotional but I just think its that time of year plus I am using the progesterone pessaries ,am 5dpo ,prob not testing till Sunday at the earliest 11dpo :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning ladies great chart T3 I hope your dream comes true :hugs: I just realised I have no cycle buddy now :cry: 
Got everything crossed for at least 1bfp this weekend with :of you in the TWW :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Oh Laura, sorry you dont have a cycle buddy:hugs:

Tracey, shall we both Sunday together? I think I might be too tempted on Saturday though so I will warn you in advance I might be crap at waiting.:haha:

Yeah theres 3 of us in the TWW right? So surely we have to get some good news this weekend. :thumbup:
xxxx


----------



## harri

I'm good thanks! 

You're doing the right thing ignoring everything :haha: I couldn't ever do that and it drove me crazy! I hope this week doesn't drag too long for you all! :hugs: 

I agree with Laura - bring on a bfp this weekend! Exciting! Xx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Oh Laura, sorry you dont have a cycle buddy:hugs:
> 
> Tracey, shall we both Sunday together? I think I might be too tempted on Saturday though so I will warn you in advance I might be crap at waiting.:haha:
> 
> Yeah theres 3 of us in the TWW right? So surely we have to get some good news this weekend. :thumbup:
> xxxx

Yes please Sunday it is ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya Harri :hugs:
Hey I just saw on fb that kayla mrs S has Breen having contractions :happydance:


Oh you know the book I told you all about "the secret" well I downloaded the movie/documentary version onto my iPad I'm going to watch it when I'm in hospital :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Hey Harri :hugs:
> Hey I just saw on fb that kayla mrs S has Breen having contractions :happydance:
> 
> 
> Hey you know the book I told you all about "the secret" well I downloaded the movie/documentary version onto my iPad I'm going to watch it when I'm in hospital :happydance:

Wot is The Secret ?:hugs:Sounds interesting ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh God Laura...:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


T3...my temp went to coverline at 4DPO and went down again at 7DPO...I thought it was a done deal.:hugs:

Is Kayla in labor?:happydance:


----------



## harri

OMG we could have our first thread baby soon then :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Xx


----------



## honeysuede

Yay thread baby!!:happydance:

I am feeling oddly confident this cycle but also relaxed & I think if it is negative at the weekend I will handle it ok (we will see though haha!!):hugs:
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Nothing wrong with being confident...you might be the first one on this thread to feel that way.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

How you feeling Brooke?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Just fine, lol.

Did you DTD again last night?


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh good :hugs:

No we didn't but will try tonight we had a little fall out after his friend left but I got cuddles when he came to bed so it's all good now :D I have been slightly tempted to opk but I'm not going to I'm just going to have as much sex as I can handle lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope he understood his friend was a cow? LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol he said I made her feel unwelcome lol he got her a drink and she said to me oh are you not having a drink I said no I'm ok and she said oh it's like your part of the furniture now ???? It's my fu.... Furniture too it's like she thought I was just staying over at his house :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

honeysuede said:


> Hi all:winkwink:
> Monday morning blues here:wacko:
> 
> How is everyone else? Laura that woman would have annoyed me a lot:growlmad:
> 
> I had a great :bfp: dream last night, I POAS & got 2 clear lines so used a digitall that said Pregnant but the comception indicator was faulty?:wacko: Nice feeling seeing those lines, even if it was a dream:hugs:
> 
> I will try to get online at lunch xxxxxxxx

Sounds like a fantastic dream to me!:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> Lol he said I made her feel unwelcome lol he got her a drink and she said to me oh are you not having a drink I said no I'm ok and she said oh it's like your part of the furniture now ???? It's my fu.... Furniture too it's like she thought I was just staying over at his house :(

Oh no! She did sound like a right bitch!:wacko: You are a better woman than me because she would have been out on her ass! But then again I am violent and let my emotions take over more than most.:blush: Hopefully you will never have to see her again? Glad that OH made things better after she left.:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, that is awful!


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I'm over it though lol 
It feels so strange not peeing on anything lol


----------



## dachsundmom

You can probably tell from your physical signs, exactly where you are in your cycle.


----------



## wanabeamama

Well that's the thing last night I was having hot flushes all night and couldn't sleep I keep getting acid reflux and feeling sick and I'm feeling very angry today all of these symptoms I get mid tww but it's impossible for me to be mid tww I'm so confused I'm getting a lot of tummy ache too :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe your horomnes are trying to sort themselves out?


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha I'm just messed up lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Well it's dinner time and it's just not very appealing :( 
Chickpea and chorizo soup and ryvita thins multi seed


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, is this part of your endo diet?


----------



## wanabeamama

No I just couldn't think of what to eat lol I'm not going to do the endo diet until after my op :) mmm food


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh good...no need to do that to yourself until you have to, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

I know, I found it so hard last time but I know that I really really have to do it this time :hugs:
Wow 12 visitors lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Sigh, lol


----------



## harri

You can do it Laura! Eat everything you love now!!! Get those cravings out of the way :hugs: :hugs: 

I can't say my lunch was nice - cous cous salad, boring! 

Brooke, what are you having for lunch? 

I've just used up the last of my leave and put a day in every week until I go on maternity leave so from feb I'll go down to 4 days - yay! Would still prefer a week in the sun but oh well :haha: x


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri, how long are you taking off of work?

I am eating the same Weight Watchers frozen dinner that I do everyday for lunch...today it's veggie lasagna.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

I feel like posting random pictures lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, let's see! LOL


----------



## harri

I'm going to take 10 whole months off work!! Woohoo! I'm taken my paid leave and sharing it across all the non paid weeks and it works out that I'll get half pay for 9 months and the last month full pay as im taking my leave! I'm really lucky! I'll be back at work full time afterwards though. 

I used to be addicted to WW frozen meals!! X


----------



## dachsundmom

I eat those stupid things for lunch everyday, lol.


----------



## harri

You must be SKINNY! :) jealous!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> You must be SKINNY! :) jealous!!!!

I think I am average for my height....I am 5'1" and I fluctuate between 110 and 115 lbs.


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey Brooke I'm 5ft1 too lol god knows what I weigh though lol


----------



## harri

Definitely jealous lol x


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Definitely jealous lol x

Don't be....we've seen your pics; you are a hottie!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Hey Brooke I'm 5ft1 too lol god knows what I weigh though lol

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Another short girl!:hugs:


----------



## harri

How are you feeling Brooke? Is it doctors tomorrow or Thursday? :happydance: 

I'm 5'3, can I join your short group? :) x


----------



## dachsundmom

Welcome to the short club! :happydance:

Doc is tomorrow morning; it was Thursday, but I got in earlier.:flower:


----------



## honeysuede

I am home from work & had my dinner:thumbup:

I can't join your short club, I am boring average, 5.6:blush::haha:

SO... NOT wanting to SS BUT.... 3 times today I have smelt vomit so strong it has made me gag, twice at work & once on the way home. I am going to google to see if there is anything other than being PG that can cause this, that should stop me ss:haha::haha: 
xxxx


----------



## harri

Woohoo tomorrow morning - cant wait for you to report back! 

Oooo that's sounds interesting T3 ! :) and gross! Lol
X


----------



## honeysuede

harri said:


> Woohoo tomorrow morning - cant wait for you to report back!
> 
> Oooo that's sounds interesting T3 ! :) and gross! Lol
> X

Yeah it was REALLY gross, soooo strong & rank:sick: And I work in an office not a hospital so there isn't usually sick hanging about!!:haha:

Brooke, looking forward to hearing how your appointment goes:happydance: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Dr. Google will tell you that you are either pregnant or going blind, lol


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Dr. Google will tell you that you are either pregnant or going blind, lol

:rofl::rofl: I have just slapped myself on the wrist & banned myself from googling. 

xxxx


----------



## harri

lol no you wouldn't expect to smell sick in the office! 

What's for dinner? DH is cooking us Pad Thai, mmmmmmmm! xx


----------



## honeysuede

harri said:


> lol no you wouldn't expect to smell sick in the office!
> 
> What's for dinner? DH is cooking us Pad Thai, mmmmmmmm! xx

I just had brocoli & stilton soup with some french stick. yuuummm.:thumbup: What's pad thai? 
xxx


----------



## harri

it's a thai stir fry recipe and I love it! :) x


----------



## dachsundmom

Pad Thai is the greatest thing ever! LOL


----------



## honeysuede

harri said:


> it's a thai stir fry recipe and I love it! :) x

Oh right, my OH likes Thai food. I am a veggie so I stick to plainer, more boring stuff!:haha:

Man it's cold today:cold: Might get in my pjs & get under a blanket on the sofa to watch the soaps tonight. Oh the high life!!:haha:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha:

You excited about tomorrow then Brooke?:hugs: xxx


----------



## mammag

t3 (I think that's you Honey), you and I can torture ourselves with SS'ing together!! :) Good Times!!! :) My bbs still really hurt, and their usually all better by now, but that's all I really got right now, but stay away from Dr. Google, he'll have you convinced you have some 19 letter disease!!!


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> t3 (I think that's you Honey), you and I can torture ourselves with SS'ing together!! :) Good Times!!! :) My bbs still really hurt, and their usually all better by now, but that's all I really got right now, but stay away from Dr. Google, he'll have you convinced you have some 19 letter disease!!!

:haha::haha: so true about DR Google!:haha: yep, I am T3:thumbup:

Yeah I am trying so hard not to ss but things keep jumping out at me, now I have bad acid in my throat after eating & my nipples are sore. Bet it's my body playing mean tricks again:growlmad:

When are you testing again?
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhhhhhhhhh the SS are out in full swing lol 
Brooke I can't wait for tomorrow :hugs: 

And the ewcm has returned and there is sooooo much it's like an alien invasion lol


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh the SS are out in full swing lol
> Brooke I can't wait for tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> And thebewcm has returned and there is sooooo much it's like an alien invasion lol

:haha::haha: alien invasion. Must be ov soon then hun:thumbup:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well it's supposed to be tomorrow lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:holly::holly::holly:

:sex::sex:


----------



## wanabeamama

:sex::sex::sex: yup buisy night ahead I've even put a bottle of champagne in the fridge :haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Fun time tonight then:thumbup:

I am already thinking about caving & testing at 10dpo Friday:blush: stop meeeee!!!! xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:grr::grr::grr::grr: :nope::nope::nope:


----------



## mammag

Lol, I'm not one to stop you!! I peed on a blue dye today just so I could see a line!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammag

I'm obviously out of my mind though.


----------



## wanabeamama

And did you see a line? Can we see it?


----------



## mammag

Oh, I've got another one!! Just took a drink of Mt. Dew (my vice) and it tastes exactly like metal. I almost puked. So coffee and mt. dew are officially out the door. Maybe it's just my body telling me I'm getting too much caffeine.


----------



## honeysuede

Grace we wanna see the test!:thumbup::haha: xxx


----------



## opalfruits

I get metal mouth when I'm burning fat... random fact for you there lol :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

I like any fact that takes away a symptom :thumbsup:


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0300.jpg


----------



## mammag

And of COURSE _I_ see a line!! I always see a line.

Abrah Cadabrah, I can make lines with my eyes, now if only I could make them with my pee :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe I missed something, why blue dye?


----------



## mammag

Lol, cuz it's all they have in this town, and I didn't wanna drive the 20 miles to walmart. I plan on taking a better one wednesday.


----------



## mammag

and it's one that you have to take the day of your missed period. So I could convince myself it doesn't matter that it's negative :/


----------



## opalfruits

:shrug: I see two lines?? There is deffo two lines there :)


----------



## mammag

IKR?? But you can't trust blue dye, their crap.


----------



## opalfruits

mammag said:


> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0300.jpg


There is a line here it looks like the one I had when I was 8-10dpo when I was pregs with my daughter, mine was pink dye though and I have had a false negative from a clear blue before, was a thin blue evap line xx


----------



## mammag

This one is a bit thick. But it is still a blue dye. I'm going to take a pink dye wednesday. But who knows, maybe I'll sneak out and get a cheap pink dye tonight. Wednesday is when My FRER should be here, and I don't wanna buy anymore with them coming in the mail.


----------



## opalfruits

mammag said:


> This one is a bit thick. But it is still a blue dye. I'm going to take a pink dye wednesday. But who knows, maybe I'll sneak out and get a cheap pink dye tonight. Wednesday is when My FRER should be here, and I don't wanna buy anymore with them coming in the mail.

Ohhhhhh if its thick I would be getting excited .....:happydance: I wold rush out and get a pink one, no I would do better than that I would cry at OH till he went out and got me one pha ha ha I'm horrible :blush:


----------



## mammag

Lol, he won't be home for about 20 more minutes, then I'll have to get Aiden off the bus at four, and my rotisserie chicken should be getting done at about 5, lol, so if I do it won't be till at least after then.


----------



## opalfruits

mammag said:


> Lol, he won't be home for about 20 more minutes, then I'll have to get Aiden off the bus at four, and my rotisserie chicken should be getting done at about 5, lol, so if I do it won't be till at least after then.

I will check the updates 2mro and be thinking of you I hope it is a positive its 8.30pm here in UK so I'm going to have a bath and go to bed now, Good luck got everything crossed for you :D :happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey girls! Busy morning! 

I am off to the store to buy some tests for my poas addiction show!! 

Starting: 8dpo Thursday! 

Staring: my lovely bladder! 

Lasting: till I we see red blood! 

:haha: :rofl: 

Anyways.... What test should I buy!! 
Clear blue 
FRER 
Walmart 88c 
Superdrug brand 
Digital 
IC 
Or last dollar store 
:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather I would go with the frer and superdrug :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather I would go with the frer and superdrug :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, let's avoid all things Dollar Tree and blue dye...no need to guess, lol


----------



## honeysuede

I agree:thumbup:

Grace, I def see a second blue line but I have heard so many bad things about those tests:hugs:

So Heather starts testing Thursday, I will probably give in by Friday Saturday, but I *really* wanna wait to test with Despi Sunday:wacko:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 :hugs: what day is af due?


----------



## honeysuede

BnB keeps crashing on me again:growlmad: xxx


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> T3 :hugs: what day is af due?

AF due monday so a week today:hugs:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: pee when it feel right and only when you feel totally ready :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> :hugs: :hugs: pee when it feel right and only when you feel totally ready :hugs:

I am going to try & wait until Sunday :hugs: If it's gonna be neg I may as well delay the disappointment:haha:

I am soooo tired, might go to bed soon!! how is your night going Laura?
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well its a slow start but I'm trying to get oh in the mood :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha I just told him that I would do 50cent and he's getting jealous :rofl:


----------



## honeysuede

Have fun Laura!!:happydance: 

I am off to bed now my lovelies, I am tired & bnb keeps playing up so it's making me annoyed:growlmad:
Night!
xxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Night night T3 :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::sleep:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm still here :coffee: god hes a hard egg to crack tonight lol


----------



## dachsundmom

He needs to get off of his ass and crack your egg! LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> Heather, let's avoid all things Dollar Tree and blue dye...no need to guess, lol

:haha: I put the dollar store on there just for you Brooke! :haha: 

Will u please pee on one though! I would love to see what a real positive looks like on one of those things :)


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance::sex::sex::sex: agent LLL ...... Mission complete :haha:


----------



## mammag

Got an Answer test for in the morning girls. We shall see. Now, only to decide on FMU or 2MU... I just don't know.


----------



## wanabeamama

I would do fmu :hugs:


----------



## mammag

And this was my real positive dollar tree test :) Lol; don't ask why I still have the pics (from my miscarriage), cuz I honestly don't know. 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/preg.jpg


----------



## mammag

FRER I took immediately after.

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/hpt3.jpg


----------



## mammag

B&B keeps double posting my stuff.


----------



## wanabeamama

:( how long ago was that? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay Laura!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl::rofl: Brooke I love the new spoiler :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you! I promised the 35+ girls I would make some sort of weekly update bc I am not a ticker type of girl...this was my first installment.:haha::hugs:


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> :( how long ago was that? :hugs:

December of '08


----------



## mammag

Here's the test I just took, still have one for in the morning though, could have sworn I seen something, but couldn't get it to show :(

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0310.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 
What about under your avatar? changing your status to pregnant??? :hugs:
I can't wait for you appointment update tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, take a pic on a white background please and don't open the case.:flower:


Laura, nope...I am still a slave to a doxie and a dmom...I have no desire to advertise to the world.:hugs:


----------



## mammag

I'll try, DH hanging about.


----------



## dachsundmom

Go in the bathroom and use toilet paper, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

I brightened it up and I see a pink line :happydance: fx for tomorrow's test
 



Attached Files:







2a1af3e0.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Grumblebea

Cracking me up again Brooke.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Cracking me up again Brooke.

That is why I am here...:haha::hugs:


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0312.jpg

It's too damn dark in here, I'm just gonna throw it out now, if I get a :bfp: it will be easier to see than this crap. Ughhh, I hate testing!!


----------



## mammag

I've got to go do bath time girls, if I don't get back on tonight, I will certainly be here with my test after I get Aiden off to school in the morning!! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:sleep::flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Grace, take a pic on a white background please and don't open the case.:flower:
> 
> 
> Laura, nope...I am still a slave to a doxie and a dmom...I have no desire to advertise to the world.:hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace :hugs: fx for tomorrow


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke I am going to take a one off temp tomorrow I just need to know if I can give the cooter a break lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

:hi: girls! Just hanging out...just finished dinner and am sitting here stuffing my face with oatmeal creme pies..:pizza:


----------



## prettynpink29

I can't wait to log on in the am to here about Brookes appt :happydance: wish I could see the look on ur drs face cause u proved him wrong :):) 

And I will be looking for another test from Grace :):) 

What an exciting week! Plus T2, T3 and I will be poas so soon!!! :)


----------



## waiting2c

Hey girls 

Looking forward to tomorrow to hear about Brooke dr appt and see grace test!!!

Good luck to to tww girls too!!

I'm feeling down today. We need to move to a bigger house before I can do anything for the baby IE room etc but the only rentals available are gross as and really expensive. Just been to see one that hasn't been updated since the 60s. I don't like having the moving thing hanging over me and don't want it to take forever as will only get harder for me to pack and clean etc. The only decent places are asking $800-$1000 per week


----------



## prettynpink29

Tracey 800-1000 a week!!!! Wow!!!! Its expensive over there!! What does hat price get you?? 

Our monthly rent here in CA is 2,000. And we have a 3 story house with 3 bathrooms, 4 huge bedrooms, 2 family rooms, dining room! Also triple garage, and a huge back yard with 2 decks. 

Crazy how different the cost of living is around the world!!


----------



## waiting2c

We are looking at 3-4 bedrooms. We pay 450 per week at the mo for a two bedroom appt style place. We are in the cbd area at the moment too so was hoping that moving out to the burbs would get us a 3 bedroom one for similar.. But alas no.


----------



## honeysuede

Morning girls:hugs:

Wow Grace, I def see a line!! can't wait for your test today!!!:happydance:

Brooke, will be thinking of you today, look forward to hearing about your appointment:hugs:

I am so tired could sleep another 3 hours, already had 9! Had another temp rise today:shrug:
xxxx


----------



## harri

Nice chart t3!!! :thumbup:

I see a line grace :happydance: I hope it's your bfp!! :) 

Brooke - bring on the appointment, update us as soon as you can! I'm so excited :happydance: x


----------



## honeysuede

Hey I was just thinking, and I know it is wishful thinking, but with grace, me, t2 & heather all testing within the same week how amazing would it be to get 4 bfps in less than a week! Now I am getting carried away xxxx


----------



## harri

Wow yeah that would be amazing, I think we're definitely due some bfp action as there were a few months with none!!! :) xx


----------



## honeysuede

Yeah! Well I guess anything is possible! Xxx xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning I have a buisy day at work today but every chance I get I will be looking out for updates :happydance: 

I took a random temp this morning and I havnt ovulated yet :coffee: ughhh I don't know how much more :sex: I can cope with lol


----------



## honeysuede

I have just looked back at my last cycles, I always have an 11 day LP, my ov day varies from cd 15-18 which is why I am not always on a 29 day cycle. So going by this I am actually due on Sunday at 12dpo.
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Morning I have a buisy day at work today but every chance I get I will be looking out for updates :happydance:
> 
> I took a random temp this morning and I havnt ovulated yet :coffee: ughhh I don't know how much more :sex: I can cope with lol

:hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## harri

Laura you must be getting sore now!!!! Eek! 

Ooo so when will you test t3? X


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: got go do some work :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, was your temp low enough to be your drop?:hugs::hugs:

T3...good luck!:happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Well Ii I am honest I know I will probably test Friday at 10dpo, 2 days before AF, I have plenty of IC&#8217;s xxxxxxx


----------



## harri

Yay! Good luck with your appointment brooke, not that you need it!!!! ;) 

Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you for your well wishes girls.:hugs::hugs:

T3...I think 10DPO is good.:thumbup: 9DPO is even better!:haha:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Thank you for your well wishes girls.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> T3...I think 10DPO is good.:thumbup: 9DPO is even better!:haha:

:haha:Bad influence!!

Ok, its sorted, I am testing Friday morning, at 10dpo. Only 2 more mornings of resisting!!!
xxxx
:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## harri

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Morning girls! Hope everyone has a fantastic day! Brooke I cannot wait to hear about your appointment. I also have one this morning. I have to do my GTT today and can't have anything to eat or drink after 730 my time...torture!!! lol I was thinking that it would be good to stay in bed alot longer this morning so as to not be too hungry but to no avail...this little girl doesn't care for me having a full bladder. She is like my personal alarm clock! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you drinking the orange stuff? I hated that one.


----------



## Grumblebea

T-1, wow thats expensive! 

Heather, that's very cheap for Ca. standards.

Laura, I don't know how you do it with marathon man!

Grace looking forward to your test this am.

Brooke, can't wait for your appointment. When was AF due?

Getting exciting on here!!! Hope you all have a great day. As for me, gym this am (Zumba) and out to dinner tonight and work week starts tomorrow :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Are you drinking the orange stuff? I hated that one.

I'm not sure which one I will be getting...they are all pretty nasty though:sick:


----------



## Grumblebea

USAFKnineWife said:


> Morning girls! Hope everyone has a fantastic day! Brooke I cannot wait to hear about your appointment. I also have one this morning. I have to do my GTT today and can't have anything to eat or drink after 730 my time...torture!!! lol I was thinking that it would be good to stay in bed alot longer this morning so as to not be too hungry but to no avail...this little girl doesn't care for me having a full bladder. She is like my personal alarm clock! lol

My docs thought for sure I had diabetes with last one cause he (baby) and I were SO BIG, so they skipped standard test and made me do the 4 hour test which sucked big time, no walking around and no sleeping...UGH. It was negative, we were both just very fat!!! Good luck!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Grumblebea said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls! Hope everyone has a fantastic day! Brooke I cannot wait to hear about your appointment. I also have one this morning. I have to do my GTT today and can't have anything to eat or drink after 730 my time...torture!!! lol I was thinking that it would be good to stay in bed alot longer this morning so as to not be too hungry but to no avail...this little girl doesn't care for me having a full bladder. She is like my personal alarm clock! lol
> 
> My docs thought for sure I had diabetes with last one cause he (baby) and I were SO BIG, so they skipped standard test and made me do the 4 hour test which sucked big time, no walking around and no sleeping...UGH. It was negative, we were both just very fat!!! Good luck!Click to expand...

That sounds horrible!:nope: I don't think I would be able to do the longer one...that would be complete torture for me!!:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole, AF was due over the weekend.


----------



## opalfruits

mammag said:


> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0312.jpg
> 
> It's too damn dark in here, I'm just gonna throw it out now, if I get a :bfp: it will be easier to see than this crap. Ughhh, I hate testing!!

I see something here it is very faint but I can see something I will be looking forward to your next test :D :happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

Good luck Brooke!!!!!!! :) I will be checking in his afternoon when I get out of work!


----------



## mammag

This morning's :bfn: not even a hint of something.
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0314.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## opalfruits

Oh mammag I'm so sorry hun, :hug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey I'm here :hi: whats happening??? 
Brooke yes it was low enough for dip day lol. I can't wait to find out about the doctors :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh grace :hugs: sorry there is still time :hugs:


----------



## mammag

That's what I'm telling myself, I didn't get a :bfp: till 11dpo last time, and I tested every day from like 8 dpo on. And, I guess I might not even be 10 dpo, I really could have O'ed anytime. Even though I like to think I know my body pretty well by now, so I think I'm at least really close.


----------



## mammag

And it's an Answer brand, not an FRER.


----------



## harri

Sorry grace :hugs: it's still early and I didn't get a bfp until 11dpo!! Xxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Good grief y'all are chatty!:haha: I've got to sit my butt down at the computer more often to keep up! Anyways...

Congrats Brooke!!:hugs::hugs: I want to leap through the screen and give you a hug!!! I'm so excited for you!

Grumble- those boobies are looking great!:thumbup: Really nice job, they look very natural!

Grace- Got my fingers crossed for that second line coming up soon!

Well things are just nuts around here. My baby shower is this weekend so my mom and I are running around like crazy chickens getting things ready, plus I have a doctors appointment and a bachelor cake to get done this week. :wacko: Oh and I work too:haha: I've been swearing I am going to do nothing all day for the past week, still hasn't happened!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls...doc test positive...blood taken, won't know for a day or two about the numbers, but I am not too concerned about it.

First scan next Wed...we won't hear a HB or see much, but he wants to do it...:thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Ok girls...doc test positive...blood taken, won't know for a day or two about the numbers, but I am not too concerned about it.
> 
> First scan next Wed...we won't hear a HB or see much, but he wants to do it...:thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am sooo happy for you sweetie!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mammag

Yay Brooke!!!!!!!!!!!! Can I change my Siggy NOW?????????? 


Mrs. S. You're about to POP!!!! So excited for our first TIE baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harri

Yay!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: so happy for you Brooke!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

You can put whatever you want on your siggy, but I am not chaning mine.:haha:


Thank you girls...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh, he is keeping me on progesterone; not bc he thinks I need it, but bc I started, he doesn't want me to stop...moving to pills though, not cream or cooter tabs, lol.


----------



## mammag

I just got a JOB people, I'm so excited :)


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

Brooke's pregnant wooooohoooo


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura's Ovulating!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I just got a JOB people, I'm so excited :)

Doing what?


----------



## mammag

STNA! I told them that it's been nearly 10 years since I had my STNA certificate, and that I've stayed home with my children for 7 and have NO recent job experience (which was my biggest worry) and they said that that was fine. They are just looking for the right kind of people over experience, and they will re-train me so I can become state certified again. I can barely contain myself I'm so excited!!!! What should I wear to my 2nd interview?? I don't wanna blow it.


----------



## dachsundmom

Is T going to have an isue with you working? I know he was against it for awhile.


----------



## mammag

Screw him!!! He's in no position to give me any kind of rules anymore :) Lol, but I really think he'll be fine with it, as long as I'm home when he is.


----------



## honeysuede

Well this is a good day for news!!:happydance:

Still so excited for you Brooke - and Grace well done with the job that is fantastic!!!:thumbup::happydance::hugs:

I have a meeting at 7.30 with a guy I done a bit of online PR work for last year as a second income. It's great money & he has a few more projects starting up which is great timing seeing as I may be out of a job in 3 weeks. I might teell him I will do 10 hours a week then if I loses my job go full time.

I have felt so sick & nauseous on & off all day today, really hope it's a good sign & not that I have a bug:blush: xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust:


----------



## harri

Today is a good day! Congrats on the job Grace & Congrats on the PR work T3 :happydance: :happydance: xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

harri said:


> Today is a good day! Congrats on the job Grace & Congrats on the PR work T3 :happydance: :happydance: xxxx

Thanks hun:hugs: let's hope there is more good news later in the week with 4 of us testing!!:happydance:

I have just eaten dinner & now feel sick again:cry: 

Anyone got any fun plans for tonight?
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Today is a good day! Congrats on the job Grace & Congrats on the PR work T3 :happydance: :happydance: xxxx
> 
> Thanks hun:hugs: let's hope there is more good news later in the week with 4 of us testing!!:happydance:
> 
> I have just eaten dinner & now feel sick again:cry:
> 
> Anyone got any fun plans for tonight?
> xxxxClick to expand...

T I have a really good feeling for you babes and your chart looks bloody amazing ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,so happy all went well darling .wots the progesterone tabs?:hugs:


----------



## harri

Can't wait for you to test T3!!!

We're having Fajitas for tea! mmmmm... other than that I am doing F all! Are you doing anything nice? xxx


----------



## harri

Desperado167 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> Today is a good day! Congrats on the job Grace & Congrats on the PR work T3 :happydance: :happydance: xxxx
> 
> Thanks hun:hugs: let's hope there is more good news later in the week with 4 of us testing!!:happydance:
> 
> I have just eaten dinner & now feel sick again:cry:
> 
> Anyone got any fun plans for tonight?
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> T I have a really good feeling for you babes and your chart looks bloody amazing ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Your chart looks pretty sweet too :hugs: :hugs roll on the weekend!


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks harri ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Ooooh you are all so sweet:hugs::hugs:

T2 - I will be testing Friday as I know I won't be able to wait any longer than 10dpo:haha: but I may still be testing on Sunday too so will join you for that:thumbup:

Harri - I am having this meeting about work then coming home for an early night, I go to be really early week nights:haha:
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Ooooh you are all so sweet:hugs::hugs:
> 
> T2 - I will be testing Friday as I know I won't be able to wait any longer than 10dpo:haha: but I may still be testing on Sunday too so will join you for that:thumbup:
> 
> Harri - I am having this meeting about work then coming home for an early night, I go to be really early week nights:haha:
> xxxx

That's ok babes ,I am rooting for you ,three more sleeps then :thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh you are all so sweet:hugs::hugs:
> 
> T2 - I will be testing Friday as I know I won't be able to wait any longer than 10dpo:haha: but I may still be testing on Sunday too so will join you for that:thumbup:
> 
> Harri - I am having this meeting about work then coming home for an early night, I go to be really early week nights:haha:
> xxxx
> 
> That's ok babes ,I am rooting for you ,three more sleeps then :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks hun:hugs: yep only 2 more mornings of resisting the tests! I am getting excited! I feel so different from the last 19 months as I have made sure I don't stress myself out too much. 
Just had a peak at your chart, looks good, I am getting into this charting stuff now hehe:haha::haha: xx
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Brooke ,so happy all went well darling .wots the progesterone tabs?:hugs:

Oral prometrium


----------



## opalfruits

mammag said:


> And it's an Answer brand, not an FRER.

It is still very early days then, I would still hold out hope after seeing that line on the blue one :thumbup:

All the best and good luck x x x x :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

opalfruits said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> And it's an Answer brand, not an FRER.
> 
> It is still very early days then, I would still hold out hope after seeing that line on the blue one :thumbup:
> 
> All the best and good luck x x x x :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree, still time :thumbup: keep testing xxx


----------



## mammag

Oh, don't worry, y'all know I'll pee on anything that'll hold still for me :)


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Oh, don't worry, y'all know I'll pee on anything that'll hold still for me :)

:rofl::rofl: I have been like that ever since starting to TTC, I am surprised I am doing so well this cycle:haha:

I am going to add you on FB if that's ok??
xxx


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke ,so happy all went well darling .wots the progesterone tabs?:hugs:
> 
> Oral prometriumClick to expand...

Wots the difference in taking them instead of the pessaries ,.apart from the obvious :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke ,so happy all went well darling .wots the progesterone tabs?:hugs:
> 
> Oral prometriumClick to expand...
> 
> Wots the difference in taking them instead of the pessaries ,.apart from the obvious :haha:Click to expand...

Not a damned thing; it's even the same capsule, lol. Doc just said take it by mouth if I didn't want to shove it up the cooter, lol.:happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke ,so happy all went well darling .wots the progesterone tabs?:hugs:
> 
> Oral prometriumClick to expand...
> 
> Wots the difference in taking them instead of the pessaries ,.apart from the obvious :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Not a damned thing; it's even the same capsule, lol. Doc just said take it by mouth if I didn't want to shove it up the cooter, lol.:happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:cooter!!

I am off to my meeting now
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey sorry I've not been able to get on much today it's been so buisy :/ grace congrats on the job and T3 yey to the extra on the side job :happydance:
Well it's been a very exciting and eventful first 10days of 2012 let's hope it carries on like this :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

O thanks b ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Bye Tracey ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck in your meeting :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:
 

> Ok girls...doc test positive...blood taken, won't know for a day or two about the numbers, but I am not too concerned about it.
> 
> First scan next Wed...we won't hear a HB or see much, but he wants to do it...:thumbup:

YAY!:happydance::happydance: So glad the appointment went well! Did your doctor have anything to say?:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Laura!:hugs:

My doc didn't have much to say...we were talking and then he got called to do a c-section, lol.

Will talk to him more next week, after the scan.


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke I get confused does your doc do everything??? And is your doc in a hospital?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Brooke I get confused does your doc do everything??? And is your doc in a hospital?

My doc is an OB/GYN and does everything...he is in his own office, but has hospital privileges...this is how most docs work in the US...very rare for a doc to actually work for a hospital.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow it's so different there we just have a general doctor they have to refer you to a specialist once your under the specialist they take care of you but only for what you were referred for so I have my general doc, my ob/gyn and a fertility specialist at the moment :haha: 
I can't wait till your scan :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

We are encouraged to see an OB/GYN at least once a year for a check up and it doesn't require a referral.

I have noticed that you guys seem to get smears much later in life too...I think I read at age 25, where here...it's usually by 18 or when one starts having sex.


----------



## honeysuede

Hi again! my meeting went well:thumbup: just gonna do some washing & go to be now. 

Brooke - it used to be when you start having sex her, 12 years ago, when I was 16 & had my first physical relationship & went on the pill I was told to have a smear at 18, which I did. Now I think it's later but due to a history with womb/cervical cancer in my family I get one every year. You have to take charge though.

I like how it is done in the U.S, sounds a lot better:thumbup: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3...in some ways, it is better...on the other hand, medical care here is very expensive and if one is in a situation where they cannot obtain health insurance, then they are pretty much shit out of luck.

We do have programs for the very poor, but not for someone who is just getting by.:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> T3...in some ways, it is better...on the other hand, medical care here is very expensive and if one is in a situation where they cannot obtain health insurance, then they are pretty much shit out of luck.
> 
> We do have programs for the very poor, but not for someone who is just getting by.:hugs:

I thought about that after I said it actually, James' bro who lives in CT is quite will off so has the best health care, but his OH was telling me, when she grew up her family couldn't afford much a all & that is a shit place to be in, so I guess it's great if you have the money when you need it. 

So does your OH believe it fully now after your appointment:haha: bet you're both so happy :hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## prettynpink29

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Brooke :happydance: :happydance: so so so so so happy for you :) 

can't wait to hear about your blood work and u/s:)


----------



## prettynpink29

Ugggghhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BnB is working like SHIT today!!!


----------



## honeysuede

I know it seems to do at this time of night, makes me mad xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I forgot to tell you that you were on my mind, the whole way to and from my appt...I was totally listening to 50 Cent, lol.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm back again I'm getting so much ovary pain but it's on my cyst side so I dont know if it's ovulation or just my cyst hurting or my cyst hurting because I'm ovulating lol I hate not knowing lol well I'm going to try and bd but I'm so sore and achey :( yomorrow is no good as we have guests for chippy night lol 

I really miss icca :cry: I hope she is ok :(

T3 I'm glad your meeting whent well :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, I forgot to tell you that you were on my mind, the whole way to and from my appt...I was totally listening to 50 Cent, lol.:hugs:

:rofl: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I am so sorry!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I may not have mentioned this before, but I have a deep love for rap music, lol...the dirtier the better.

It wasn't until DD was older, that I realized I probably shouldn't listen to the Lil Kim around her....she knew all of the words to "How Many Licks.":haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:gun::gun::gun:Really??? :happydance: I love snoop dogg :)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> :gun::gun::gun:Really??? :happydance: I love snoop dogg :)

Fo shizzle!:haha:

It really never dawned on me, that she should not be listening to it, bc she had no idea what any of the words meant...:blush:

I was young and slow.:haha:

I just started playing censored music, lol.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:blush: I just did an opk :/


----------



## dachsundmom

Let's see it!


----------



## prettynpink29

yea!!! 

Lets see it Laura! :)


----------



## wanabeamama

It's not pos but it's dark so it could be on the way in or out if it's on the way in then it's the latest I've ovulated in months lol
Can you see the little crum from my chocolate :haha:
 



Attached Files:







893a6ea7.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## prettynpink29

I have been secretly temping :blush:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ooooooooooooo it's confession time :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I POAS last night! Just so I didn't get screwed today.:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, the test looks fab!

Heather, now you have to let us see the effing chart! LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica!:cry::hugs: Hope you are ok.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, the test looks fab!
> 
> Heather, now you have to let us see the effing chart! LOL

My temp this morning was 36.3somthing lol an o day temp but I will find out tomorrow I hope I ovulated today because the x2 :sex: double dose would still be good lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Here you go!! :) 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I POAS last night! Just so I didn't get screwed today.:haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Here you go!! :)
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

:happydance::happydance::hugs: what a lovely dip :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn Heather, that looks good!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/FC7FC222.jpg

Here's the doc's test from this morning, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

It was still wet, I am satisfied with it, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

I hope Jessica is ok too :hugs: :hugs: 

Brooke, lets see you pee on an FRER!!! I want to see 2, nice, dark pink lines :):) 

Laura, your poor cooter!!! but glad OH is up for it :) Have you had to do anymore 4 hour sessions? :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke that is a BEAUTIFUL site!!! :happydance: 

I know girls, look at my dip :) But I have had such perfect charts before and they were all shit :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Some good looking chart has to be a BFP one...lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow zeros Brooke what a beautiful sight :hugs: that is huge though I've never seen anything like that lol my doc uses the same one step that I use lol
Heather last night was an easy hour n half lol 
I don't think really that there is any point in stressing over when I ovulate there's like a 1-2% chance of conceiving so I'm wasting my time but I have to try i just have too :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I had that same 1-2%...not that I am offering one of those "hope" stories, bc I hate those....LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, I know rite! I remember when I had the perfect chart with like a 17 day lp on clomid and I was so convinced I was pregnant!! Then all I got stuck with was a late AF (38 days I might add!!) I dream of what my bfp chart will look like one day:) 

Laura :hugs: :hugs: 
1 1/2 hours!! That would still be considered a long sex session for me :)


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: hope is hard to find these days :hugs: but your bfp gave me a good dose:hugs:

I have downloaded the movie/documentary of "the secret" I'm going to watch it when Im in hospital :) after my last op I cried constantly for 2weeks lol


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Brooke, I know rite! I remember when I had the perfect chart with like a 17 day lp on clomid and I was so convinced I was pregnant!! Then all I got stuck with was a late AF (38 days I might add!!) I dream of what my bfp chart will look like one day:)
> 
> Laura :hugs: :hugs:
> 1 1/2 hours!! That would still be considered a long sex session for me :)

You will see it very soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura, what is the secret?


----------



## wanabeamama

It's the secret to life it's supposed to hel you achieve anything you want in life how to achieve it and make you a strong and positive person there is a book but I get bored reading so I got the movie instead lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather here is the website https://thesecret.tv/


----------



## prettynpink29

How interesting Laura!!! I am not much of a reader either, but let me know how you like the movie:)


----------



## wanabeamama

I will but I just paid £7.00 on itunes and now I just went on the website you can watch it for £2.00 lol ah well I get to keep it lol


----------



## MrsStutler

Ha, got on right after work today and only had to read 5 pages!:haha: 

That's wonderful about the job Grace!:hugs:

I'm loving the positive pic too Brooke! I think I'm more excited that you're pregnant that I was about being preggo myself:haha: 

I'm so ready for this little guy to come on out and meet us. I'm starting to get to that uncomfortable and whiney stage. The doctor told me at my last visit that I have a "good sized baby"...greeeaaat:dohh:

A friend of ours, rather my husbands' childhood friend who is a pathetic excuse for a human being, had their kid a couple days ago. I swear some people should be neutered and spayed. Both him and his idiot wife are drug addicts (he is on probation from felony charges right now, he nearly OD'd 3 days after being out of jail and he ran off and shoot up the night he was born too). They were told they were having a girl and they ended up having a boy, which I thought was hilarious, but the baby tested positive for morphine:growlmad: and I have a feeling she did other drugs earlier in the pregnancy. He was small too, only 6lbs for 41 weeks gestation. Just makes me mad that these morons get a baby and good, loving people have such trouble getting pregnant. They hardly even hold the poor kid, I hope somebody takes it away from them.


----------



## mammag

Awwww, I'll take him!! People would be bitching that I never put him DOWN!!! Poor baby.


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats on the job grace!! That's exciting news.

Love the pic of the drs test Brooke ... Can't wait to hear the blood results.

Not too long to go now mrs s  sad news about those people makes me mad when people like that are allowed to be parents.

Hey to everyone else  hope your test was ok Mer.

I'm back to work tomorrow :-(


----------



## honeysuede

Good morning!!

Love your chart Heather!:happydance::hugs:

Laura, hope you're not too sore:hugs::haha:

Brooke, great test:thumbup:

I have to get int to work a bit early this morning, will try to check in though. Only 2 days till I can POAS:happydance: not feeling too confident this morning though:blush: xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

MrsStutler said:


> Ha, got on right after work today and only had to read 5 pages!:haha:
> 
> That's wonderful about the job Grace!:hugs:
> 
> I'm loving the positive pic too Brooke! I think I'm more excited that you're pregnant that I was about being preggo myself:haha:
> 
> I'm so ready for this little guy to come on out and meet us. I'm starting to get to that uncomfortable and whiney stage. The doctor told me at my last visit that I have a "good sized baby"...greeeaaat:dohh:
> 
> A friend of ours, rather my husbands' childhood friend who is a pathetic excuse for a human being, had their kid a couple days ago. I swear some people should be neutered and spayed. Both him and his idiot wife are drug addicts (he is on probation from felony charges right now, he nearly OD'd 3 days after being out of jail and he ran off and shoot up the night he was born too). They were told they were having a girl and they ended up having a boy, which I thought was hilarious, but the baby tested positive for morphine:growlmad: and I have a feeling she did other drugs earlier in the pregnancy. He was small too, only 6lbs for 41 weeks gestation. Just makes me mad that these morons get a baby and good, loving people have such trouble getting pregnant. They hardly even hold the poor kid, I hope somebody takes it away from them.

That is terrible:growlmad: makes me mad too, poor little thing has been born into that with those monster parents. Hope he gets a good start in life some how xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:flower:mrs s that poor baby honestly that makes me physically sick :nope:hi everyone else have a Lovely day :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi t2 how are you feeling today? I am almost at work, hope I get to hear if I am leaving or not today xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Hi t2 how are you feeling today? I am almost at work, hope I get to hear if I am leaving or not today xxx

Am good thanks ,bit tired and worried about testing but wot will be will be ,hope Its good news for u today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning :hi: OMG how embarrassing I did an opk this morning before I left for work and I put it on the window ledge near the front door and forgot to move it lol OH is going to Freeky out lol 
It was negative by the way much lighter than last nights test I'm going to do another at about 12 
How are all you TWWers? I can't wait for you all to start poas :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 good luck today :hugs: 
T2 :hugs: don't be scared were all here :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla, the hospital let the baby go home with those losers, after testing positive for morphine?:growlmad::cry: And thank you for your well wishes.:hugs: "Good sized baby," would have brought me to tears.:wacko:

T3...your chart looks very good! I am sorry your job is keeping you in limbo like that.:hugs:

Hi T2!:hugs:

Laura...love the OPK story and it sounds like you are in your TWW and it's time for a cooter break. Now you can have that awful chippy tonight, without worrying.:haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> T3 good luck today :hugs:
> T2 :hugs: don't be scared were all here :hugs:

Bless you babes,I don't know why but I am putting so much hope into this cyle and I know I will be badly disappointed ,I really can't cope with the failure ,:nope:oh has told me we are stopping TTc in June wen I turn 45 and by then I have been trying seven years ,I hope to god I get my sticky bean by then ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I thought it was your decision to stop in June? I didn't realize P had set the date....:nope::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I thought it was your decision to stop in June? I didn't realize P had set the date....:nope::hugs:

No he has been going on for a while now b ,:( he keeps saying if I conceive now and our baby is born this year he will be 52 wen our child starts school ,and he isn't prepared to go any further ,:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is he talking birth control or vasectomy?:nope::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Is he talking birth control or vasectomy?:nope::hugs:

Def not a vasectomy but yes birth control ,I will have to start pricking all our old condoms :haha::haha::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well my surge has gone must have been yesterday I think I must have ovulated last night when I had those pains
 



Attached Files:







ba96f972.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wanabeamama

U2 I hope you get your sticky bean by then too :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> Congrats on the job grace!! That's exciting news.
> 
> Love the pic of the drs test Brooke ... Can't wait to hear the blood results.
> 
> Not too long to go now mrs s  sad news about those people makes me mad when people like that are allowed to be parents.
> 
> Hey to everyone else  hope your test was ok Mer.
> 
> I'm back to work tomorrow :-(

Thanks! It wasn't too bad. I chugged the whole thing then felt like I was gonna vomit it back up...thankfully I didn't. Other than that everything was good. This was the first appointment where we didn't do an ultrasound. He did break out the doppler and we listened to her heartbeat which was nice a fast.:hugs: I am measuring right on 28 weeks. I go back in 2 weeks which I thought was weird since normally they don't start seeing patients every 2 weeks until 35 weeks....:shrug:...Keith said it's because I am getting old..:dohh: Yeah like he is any younger!:wacko:

Hope everyone is having a good day!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura....you are definitely in the TWW.:happydance:

Mer, what flavor was the liquid?:nope:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Laura....you are definitely in the TWW.:happydance:
> 
> Mer, what flavor was the liquid?:nope:

It was orange flavored. It was different than what I am used to...it was loads smaller...smaller than a child size carton of milk...ones that I had years back were about the size of a soda can or bigger. The nurse said it was like 50 grams of sugar...the baby was going crazy like she was on crack!:haha: I said to her...this is probably what it would feel like to her if I drank a Mt. Dew:blush: I drank it really fast as I was getting light headed from not even having a sip of water and let me just say...DO NOT CHUG IT! It made me so queasy! As soon as we could get out of there we did and hit the first food place...Chick-fil-A across the street! Food never tasted so good!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I remember drinking a huge amount of the stuff with DD.


----------



## honeysuede

T2, I am keeping everything possible crossed for you this month, but if it is not your month it will happen by June:hugs:

Laura - welcome to the TWW!!

Brooke - how you feeling today?

I will have to catch up again later, feel like I am being watched at work today!!:hugs:
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I wonder how many bfp's there will be by the weekend?


----------



## wanabeamama

Two weeks till my op af will be due 2days before :/


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, you doc said it's ok if AF is here for surgery, right?


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> I wonder how many bfp's there will be by the weekend?

Well there has to be at least one surely? there are 4 of us testing:thumbup::hugs: xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Oh by the way, without sound like a SS,:haha: I am getting some very weird . Sharp / stinging / pulling / twisting feelings going on very low down. And I feel really spaced out, lightheaded & dizzy.

Hope I am not coming down with something:growlmad:
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, you doc said it's ok if AF is here for surgery, right?

Yeah he said its fine as long as I'm ok with that:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> Oh by the way, without sound like a SS,:haha: I am getting some very weird . Sharp / stinging / pulling / twisting feelings going on very low down. And I feel really spaced out, lightheaded & dizzy.
> 
> Hope I am not coming down with something:growlmad:
> xxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

It's 2 weeks today until my HSG, busy week for us hey Laura:hugs: Although mine is only a 40 min thing I think... will you be home the same day do you know? with my lap I came homoe that evening
xxxx:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

No I have to stay in for a few days he said it will be a big job and I wasn't very good after my last one :( 
Will you have a general or local anaesthetic? :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> No I have to stay in for a few days he said it will be a big job and I wasn't very good after my last one :(
> Will you have a general or local anaesthetic? :hugs:

Oh that sucks that you have to stay in:hugs: although it's good that it's all getting done:thumbup:

As far as I know I don't get anaesthetic for HSG?

yaya this is my 1000th post :happydance::haha:
xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Has my thing changed under my name? sure it didn't say chat happy before, though it was active bnb memeber xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey now your chat happy :happydance:

I don't mind too much about staying in hospital it means I will get a good rest after :)


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Yey now your chat happy :happydance:
> 
> I don't mind too much about staying in hospital it means I will get a good rest after :)

That's true, you will get plenty of rest:hugs:
I am tempted to test in the morning, I MUST stop myself!!:haha:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Your chart looks great :happydance: oh just pee :haha:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Your chart looks great :happydance: oh just pee :haha:

:haha::haha: ok I will!! POAS tomorrow morning at 9dpo. So much for waiting til 12dpo!!:haha:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:haha: you tried :hugs: didn't take much persuasion though lol :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> :haha: you tried :hugs: didn't take much persuasion though lol :hugs:

I know:haha: never mind, I know it is still early if I get the dreaded BFN & I will have you lovely ladies to help me through it:hugs:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

You sure will :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Good morning girls!! Getting ready to drive Aiden to school!! Going to test with an FRER as soon as I get home. Cross your fingers for me!! :)


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Good morning girls!! Getting ready to drive Aiden to school!! Going to test with an FRER as soon as I get home. Cross your fingers for me!! :)

Fingers & toes crossed hunni!!!:hugs:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Fingers crossed grace :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd!


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke were have you been I missed you :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Grace and Tracey ,good luck with the testing ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

When are you testing t2? :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> When are you testing t2? :hugs:

Sunday,:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Brooke were have you been I missed you :hugs:

I was just getting ready for work.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Brooke were have you been I missed you :hugs:
> 
> I was just getting ready for work.:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Brooke

T2 good luck I have got everything crossed :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Alright girls, I am going out on a limb here...but, you know me...can't keep my mouth shut.

There have been several people stalking our thread for a few days and I cannot believe that we are so interesting.:haha: However, if you are reading, please know that you are totally welcome to join in and we would love it if you came on and introduced yourselves.

We don't bite...well, only for TTC purposes!:haha::hugs:


----------



## mammag

I've seen them down there too :) And Dmom is totally right!! Anyone can join!! We're lucky!!!! Waiting for the FRER to develop now.


----------



## mammag

So scared to look, I've got to get used to disappointment again.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Alright girls, I am going out on a limb here...but, you know me...can't keep my mouth shut.
> 
> There have been several people stalking our thread for a few days and I cannot believe that we are so interesting.:haha: However, if you are reading, please know that you are totally welcome to join in and we would love it if you came on and introduced yourselves.
> 
> We don't bite...well, only for TTC purposes!:haha::hugs:

Hello down there :hi: :flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

:coffee: :coffee:


----------



## mammag

And it's a BF, mother fucking N :( SHIT!!!!!

Not sure why that time stamp is on there, does that mean I'm 3 years younger??
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0316.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

It's ok, going to go buy an outfit for my 2nd interview tomorrow, a little retail therapy and i should be right as rain.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> It's ok, going to go buy an outfit for my 2nd interview tomorrow, a little retail therapy and i should be right as rain.

That's the spirit hun!:hugs: also it may still be too early for testing as you are not sure of your ov day
xxx


----------



## opalfruits

mammag said:


> And it's a BF, mother fucking N :( SHIT!!!!!
> 
> Not sure why that time stamp is on there, does that mean I'm 3 years younger??

Are you sure? My screen shows a very very very very faint almost like groove...... if its neg so far and you can see with your eyes that it is then big hugs and buy your self a cracking lil pair of undies to go under your suit, it can make all the difference to relax you, knowing your wearing something sexy he he he maybe everyones not the same but it helps me :)
when I'm looking very formal and being quite professional, to know ive got a lacy red pair on puts me at ease and makes me smile :winkwink: 
Keep on smiling x x x


----------



## wanabeamama

Opal are you from uk?


----------



## opalfruits

wanabeamama said:


> Opal are you from uk?

Hello wanabeamama yes I am I live in South Wales in the UK :thumbup: x


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey another uk'er lol they pick on me these US girls :haha: for all sorts like using an electric lawn mower and going to "the chippy" lol :rofl: 
I know they love me really :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## opalfruits

wanabeamama said:


> Yey another uk'er lol they pick on me these US girls :haha: for all sorts like using an electric lawn mower and going to "the chippy" lol :rofl:
> I know they love me really :haha:


Hold on now...... what other type is there apart from electric then? :shrug:
I'm not fussed on the chippie but the kids like it lol 

hahaha Ahh so you've pulled me in to your defense and I'm about as helpful as a RUBBISH bin heh heh heh .......:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Wow I kept having awfull nightmare's last night :( I kept waking up in hot sweats not nice :(


----------



## wanabeamama

opalfruits said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Yey another uk'er lol they pick on me these US girls :haha: for all sorts like using an electric lawn mower and going to "the chippy" lol :rofl:
> I know they love me really :haha:
> 
> 
> Hold on now...... what other type is there apart from electric then? :shrug:
> I'm not fussed on the chippie but the kids like it lol
> 
> hahaha Ahh so you've pulled me in to your defense and I'm about as helpful as a RUBBISH bin heh heh heh .......:happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl: hey what would we do without a rubbish bin? :hugs:

They have petrol (gas) lawn mowers there :thumbup::haha:


----------



## opalfruits

wanabeamama said:


> opalfruits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Yey another uk'er lol they pick on me these US girls :haha: for all sorts like using an electric lawn mower and going to "the chippy" lol :rofl:
> I know they love me really :haha:
> 
> 
> Hold on now...... what other type is there apart from electric then? :shrug:
> I'm not fussed on the chippie but the kids like it lol
> 
> hahaha Ahh so you've pulled me in to your defense and I'm about as helpful as a RUBBISH bin heh heh heh .......:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: hey what would we do without a rubbish bin? :hugs:
> 
> They have petrol (gas) lawn mowers there :thumbup::haha:Click to expand...

Oh I've seen them on films they drive them around don't they? lol well if my garden was big enough to constitute a petrol lawn mower or a drive along one I would have one, as it is I think it wouldn't take to long with a pair of craft scissors!!! :xmas13: 

Yeah our good Ol rubbish bins and rubbish tips! O-M-G I've always wanted to ask an american person what the heck is a twinkie please explain? :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oooooooo Twinkie lol 

:rofl: @ craft scissors I hope you mean the little red crayola ones lol


----------



## opalfruits

wanabeamama said:


> Oooooooo Twinkie lol
> 
> :rofl: @ craft scissors I hope you mean the little red crayola ones lol

yeah the tiny plastic ones :haha:

Do you know what a twinkie is then? OH OH OH and a yam what is a yam??


----------



## dachsundmom

No, not everyone has a riding mower. Some of them are like yours, you push them, but they use petrol:haha:

And they have attachments on the back to catch the grass and then you dump it.:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

A Twinkie is the best thing ever and a yam is a sweet potato!:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

opalfruits said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Oooooooo Twinkie lol
> 
> :rofl: @ craft scissors I hope you mean the little red crayola ones lol
> 
> yeah the tiny plastic ones :haha:
> 
> Do you know what a twinkie is then? OH OH OH and a yam what is a yam??Click to expand...

Oh I know what a yam is its used a lot in Caribbean cooking its like a sweet potato and it's great for fertility:thumbup:
Brooke what kind do you have :hugs:


----------



## opalfruits

Oh sweet potatoes I know, O-M-L you cant just say best-thing-ever lol is it like a sweet bread with a filling inside that is baked not fried, or is it fried or what lol i imagine it to be likened to a doughnut?


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha wow we always get back to food lol mmmmmmm doughnut I had a Krispy creme the other day mmmm


----------



## wanabeamama

I need to go and cash up do I can set off home I will chech back in as soon as I get home :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AverysMommy

I'm a thread stalker... I'll admit it :) I have been since you started this thread. I wrote in it once and have been stalking since lol. I have to say, I will prob keep stalking until you all get your BFPs. I'm rooting for you all. 
A late congrats to you Dmom on your BFP, you are so supportive of all these women, its nice to see good things happen to good ppl. :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: :hugs::hugs::hugs: thank you for saying hi :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am not sure if a Twinkie is baked or fried, but if your the health conscious type, you won't be looking at them anyway...:haha:


AM...thank you for the congrats and for posting! Feel free to jump in whenever the mood strikes.:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, and congratulations!


----------



## honeysuede

Welcome Opal!! yay another UK'er!! woohoo:happydance::happydance:

Averysmommy - Hello!!:hugs: thanks for your kind words:hugs:

I have just got home from work. 

I am making myself a broccoli sandwich - is that weird??:haha::haha:
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:saywhat::sick:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> :saywhat::sick:

Yep, got some fresh bread stick & just put over cooked broccoli, avocado & cheese in it. it's actually nice! I have invented a new sandwhich!!:haha: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

mmmm, it was yummy!! well pleased with myself after that:thumbup:
Fancy something sweet now...:haha: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3...like the Cinderlla avatar and Kayla will love it!


----------



## harri

Hey Everyone, 

Hope everyone is having or has had a lovely day :hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## opalfruits

honeysuede said:


> Welcome Opal!! yay another UK'er!! woohoo:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Averysmommy - Hello!!:hugs: thanks for your kind words:hugs:
> 
> I have just got home from work.
> 
> I am making myself a broccoli sandwich - is that weird??:haha::haha:
> xxxx

Yep I sure am :) 
No different to spinach I spose :shrug: and you wouldn't think twice bout putting that in a salad, personally any excuse for broccoli is a good one, I love to steam a whole one and have it with just a drizzle of gravy and maybe Worcestershire sauce mmmmm 

I had oven baked jacket potato salad and turkey breast cooked in ginger and garlic, was yum yum, I also need something sweet now :dohh:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> T3...like the Cinderlla avatar and Kayla will love it!

Thanks, it's Alice in wonderland, my absolute FAVOURITE film:kiss: xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Harri!!!:wave:

Opal - I just had a smarties icecream cone, it did the trick actually:thumbup:
Hmmm, broccoli with gravy & Worcestershire, sounds interesting, may have to try it sometime,. I love Broccoli too:hugs:

So you are WTT hun? you can wait it out with us mad lot hehe:haha::haha:
xxxx


----------



## opalfruits

honeysuede said:


> Hi Harri!!!:wave:
> 
> Opal - I just had a smarties icecream cone, it did the trick actually:thumbup:
> Hmmm, broccoli with gravy & Worcestershire, sounds interesting, may have to try it sometime,. I love Broccoli too:hugs:
> 
> So you are WTT hun? you can wait it out with us mad lot hehe:haha::haha:
> xxxx

Oh jealous now! I'm loads overweight so trying to get healthy first thats why I'm WTT I only posted in here to say how lovely I thought you all were and now I'm in here everyday hahaha, your all just so fab! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Opal, you must carry your weight well, bc you don't look overweight at all in your avatar!


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, and we don't care where you are in your life...TTC, NTNP, WTT...not TTC at all...same thing to us.


----------



## honeysuede

Agree totally with both things Brooke said:thumbup:

xxx


----------



## honeysuede

opalfruits said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Hi Harri!!!:wave:
> 
> Opal - I just had a smarties icecream cone, it did the trick actually:thumbup:
> Hmmm, broccoli with gravy & Worcestershire, sounds interesting, may have to try it sometime,. I love Broccoli too:hugs:
> 
> So you are WTT hun? you can wait it out with us mad lot hehe:haha::haha:
> xxxx
> 
> Oh jealous now! I'm loads overweight so trying to get healthy first thats why I'm WTT I only posted in here to say how lovely I thought you all were and now I'm in here everyday hahaha, your all just so fab! :hugs:Click to expand...

Stay!! you're on of us now haha:haha::haha::haha: xxx


----------



## opalfruits

dachsundmom said:


> Opal, you must carry your weight well, bc you don't look overweight at all in your avatar!

Oh thank you, yes people never believe me when I tell them how much I weigh I must have alot of muscle tone as well as fat I'm very strng so maybe :shrug: i'm quite active, now I've stopped over eating and eating all the wrong things and my main meal at midnight :dohh: its coming off easily, but I need to lose 60lbs :blush: 
I started a week ago and I'm 5.5lbs down so well on my way, Thank you for the compliment :flower:


----------



## opalfruits

honeysuede said:


> opalfruits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Hi Harri!!!:wave:
> 
> Opal - I just had a smarties icecream cone, it did the trick actually:thumbup:
> Hmmm, broccoli with gravy & Worcestershire, sounds interesting, may have to try it sometime,. I love Broccoli too:hugs:
> 
> So you are WTT hun? you can wait it out with us mad lot hehe:haha::haha:
> xxxx
> 
> Oh jealous now! I'm loads overweight so trying to get healthy first thats why I'm WTT I only posted in here to say how lovely I thought you all were and now I'm in here everyday hahaha, your all just so fab! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Stay!! you're on of us now haha:haha::haha::haha: xxxClick to expand...

Oh I am staying!!! Dont you worry haha!! :hugs: Yur all really real and kind people I dont really post in many other threads :nope:
I'm happy here and rooting for you all to get your much deserved :bfp: :kiss:


----------



## honeysuede

opalfruits said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opalfruits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Hi Harri!!!:wave:
> 
> Opal - I just had a smarties icecream cone, it did the trick actually:thumbup:
> Hmmm, broccoli with gravy & Worcestershire, sounds interesting, may have to try it sometime,. I love Broccoli too:hugs:
> 
> So you are WTT hun? you can wait it out with us mad lot hehe:haha::haha:
> xxxx
> 
> Oh jealous now! I'm loads overweight so trying to get healthy first thats why I'm WTT I only posted in here to say how lovely I thought you all were and now I'm in here everyday hahaha, your all just so fab! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Stay!! you're on of us now haha:haha::haha::haha: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I am staying!!! Dont you worry haha!! :hugs: Yur all really real and kind people I dont really post in many other threads :nope:
> I'm happy here and rooting for you all to get your much deserved :bfp: :kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks hun:hugs: I only post here now, I only joined this thread 2 months ago if that but I would not be without it & all these lovely ladies now xxx:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi I'm back from work :hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

T3...we only took you bc Laura threatened us all with our lives, if we didn't!:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Hi I'm back from work :hi:

Oh God, do you have a styrofoam container filled with fried bits yet?:haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Opal :hugs: :happydance: Yey welcome to the crazy thread :wacko: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm back from work :hi:
> 
> Oh God, do you have a styrofoam container filled with fried bits yet?:haha::hugs:Click to expand...

Haha no not yet lol I'm having special fried rice today lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Does that come with some strange meat covered in gravy?:haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg I am editing my xxx website and there are some freaky toys on here :/


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha no just rice with chicken, pork, beef and prawns lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww Oh just got upset.... He said when do you ovulate? So I said yesterday or today and he said oh no why didn't you tell me we didn't have sex yesterday and we have people on there way round here now.... He was so upset :hugs: but I said its ok cos the swimmers from Monday will have been good if it was yesterday and we can get a little more when the guests go later :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

:thumbup: :thumbup: Good work from your DH! I like his attitude :hugs: x


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow 14 guests lol


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Good work from your DH! I like his attitude :hugs: x

He's really being great :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

14 people? LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha yeah wow we should charge we would be loaded by now lol


----------



## mammag

I'm back!!! Went shopping!! Got an outfit for tomorrow and a new coat. Feeling better :) Met the child care lady too, but Tristen didn't like her, so I may have to look around some more :( He said: Mom, can we NEVER go back there?? And she was so nice, but I trust his tiny instincts.


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> T3...we only took you bc Laura threatened us all with our lives, if we didn't!:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Hi grace!! glad you had a good shopping trip:hugs:

Laura - love you OH's attitude to ov:thumbup:

So all day my right gland in my throat has hurt when I swallow, now my ear hurts so I think I am coming down with something:cry: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, my DD hated her first daycare as well...loved it a week later.:flower:


Girls, I need a moment. So, my doc called with my beat number, 575...I have to repeat tomorrow. The nurse said this indicates more like 2-3 weeks, not the 4+2 I was yesterday.

Every scale I have read says I am right on target...how in the hell can someone have that much HCG at 2 weeks? I was still OVing.

Seriously, I don't understand and now I am panicking. 

I never wanted to know the numbers.:growlmad:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Grace, my DD hated her first daycare as well...loved it a week later.:flower:
> 
> 
> Girls, I need a moment. So, my doc called with my beat number, 575...I have to repeat tomorrow. The nurse said this indicates more like 2-3 weeks, not the 4+2 I was yesterday.
> 
> Every scale I have read says I am right on target...how in the hell can someone have that much HCG at 2 weeks? I was still OVing.
> 
> Seriously, I don't understand and now I am panicking.
> 
> I never wanted to know the numbers.:growlmad:

Oh Brooke, I know it must be so hard but try not to panic, if you have read that it is right on target then I would take that as being true:hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## honeysuede

I have just looked on a few sites, that level seems to be just right & healthy xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

From everything I have heard/read, those levels are right where they need to be! Maybe the nurse is :wacko: ?


----------



## dachsundmom

AverysMommy said:


> From everything I have heard/read, those levels are right where they need to be! Maybe the nurse is :wacko: ?

This nurse just made fucktard status!:haha::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> From everything I have heard/read, those levels are right where they need to be! Maybe the nurse is :wacko: ?
> 
> This nurse just made fucktard status!:haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:grr::grr: for making Brooke worry
xxxx


----------



## mrsb2010

Hello Ladies, 

I am a HUGE thread stalker of you guys :blush:

I remember some of you when I was WTT then TCC and started keeping an eye out for any news then I kinda got carried away with stalking you all!! lol 

My name is Emma and im 28, from midlands UK and im married expecting our first. 

I just love the support network you guys have and have so much hope that one day this thread will be defunct because you'll all have your BFPs! 

I mainly read on my iphone which is a bit crappy to reply on but i'll try and comment whenever I can - thats if you'll have me! 

Brooke - from what I remember that sounds about right. I dont know why your nurse would say that to you. Plus arent you actually 2 weeks pregnant officially (with them adding the two weeks on). So what you are should be right! 

Anyway - hello everyone! xx


----------



## mammag

She probably means 2-3 from conception. when they did my blood test with Aiden, that's what they said, 2-3 weeks, and they told me that that was from conception, but that the pregnancy technically began at the start of period and blah blah blah.


----------



## mammag

Hi Emma!!! :D Welcome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mrs. B....thank you for coming out to play and you are totally welcome!:happydance:

When we all get our BFPs, the thread will just keep going...as you can see, we talk about our lives in general and even though various states of our uteruses and tits do get a lot of attention, everything is fair game!:haha:


----------



## mrsb2010

lol well my uterus is currently being bashed about and my tits... well I cant see them anymore for stretch marks!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> She probably means 2-3 from conception. when they did my blood test with Aiden, that's what they said, 2-3 weeks, and they told me that that was from conception, but that the pregnancy technically began at the start of period and blah blah blah.

You sure about this?:haha:


----------



## harri

Brooke - Those levels look right from what I have read, I would pay no attention to the nurse :S 
Hey Emma :flower: x


----------



## dachsundmom

mrsb2010 said:


> lol well my uterus is currently being bashed about and my tits... well I cant see them anymore for stretch marks!!!

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Are you team pink?


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Emma & welcome!!!:hugs::hugs:

Yay another Uk'er!!:happydance::happydance: And you're the same age as me:thumbup:

I love the fact people are joining, the more the merrier:hugs:
xxxx


----------



## harri

I found this!!! 

Beta hCG level chart
hCG levels during pregnancy
(in weeks since last menstrual period)

3 weeks LMP	5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP	5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP	18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP	1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7 - 8 weeks LMP	7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
9 - 12 weeks LMP	25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
13 - 16 weeks LMP	13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
17 - 24 weeks LMP	4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
25 - 40 weeks LMP	3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
non pregnant	55-200 ng/ml


----------



## harri

for 4 weeks 2 days yours looks spot on! x


----------



## honeysuede

Good find Harri:thumbup::hugs:xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Sweet Jesus, thank you!


----------



## AverysMommy

dachsundmom said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> From everything I have heard/read, those levels are right where they need to be! Maybe the nurse is :wacko: ?
> 
> This nurse just made fucktard status!:haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl: She deserves that status!!!


----------



## harri

AverysMommy said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> From everything I have heard/read, those levels are right where they need to be! Maybe the nurse is :wacko: ?
> 
> This nurse just made fucktard status!:haha::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: She deserves that status!!!Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: She sure does!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## mrsb2010

dachsundmom said:


> mrsb2010 said:
> 
> 
> lol well my uterus is currently being bashed about and my tits... well I cant see them anymore for stretch marks!!!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Are you team pink?Click to expand...

Yep we are team pink!


----------



## AverysMommy

Oh and my name is Tara I'm 29 and from the good ole US ;)


----------



## dachsundmom

mrsb2010 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsb2010 said:
> 
> 
> lol well my uterus is currently being bashed about and my tits... well I cant see them anymore for stretch marks!!!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Are you team pink?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep we are team pink!Click to expand...

Got names for us?:happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Tara!!! xxx:hugs:


----------



## AverysMommy

honeysuede said:


> Hi Tara!!! xxx:hugs:

Hi T3 :hugs: Mind if I call you that? :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Brooke - my first beta was 16 at just under 4 weeks - you are fine and dandy they shouldn't have worried you like that


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Brooke - my first beta was 16 at just under 4 weeks - you are fine and dandy they shouldn't have worried you like that

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I wonder if the scale is the same here?


----------



## honeysuede

AverysMommy said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tara!!! xxx:hugs:
> 
> Hi T3 :hugs: Mind if I call you that? :haha:Click to expand...

That's absolutely fine:hugs:

I am off to bed in a min so good night ladies, I will post before work after my 9dpo testing:blush: I have a very strong feeling I will see a BFN 
xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Just got off from work! Will have to catch up with my new lap top:) since mine was working like shit! 

But welcome anyone new!!! :) 

I'm pink, also known as Heather :haha:


----------



## mrsb2010

dachsundmom said:


> mrsb2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsb2010 said:
> 
> 
> lol well my uterus is currently being bashed about and my tits... well I cant see them anymore for stretch marks!!!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Are you team pink?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep we are team pink!Click to expand...
> 
> Got names for us?:happydance:Click to expand...

She is going to be Matilda! Maybe Matilda Mae but not 100% sure on middle names yet! DH and I lived in Australia and waltzing Matilda is an Australian song!


----------



## dachsundmom

I was thinking Matilda the book/movie character, but I love it!:flower:


----------



## mrsb2010

I do love Matilda the book too! DH thought of it and he thinks he's great now lol


----------



## dachsundmom

mrsb2010 said:


> I do love Matilda the book too! DH thought of it and he thinks he's great now lol

:thumbup:


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke I think that number is great!! :) 

Dont listen to the dumb nurse :) Listen to the med student!!! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> Brooke I think that number is great!! :)
> 
> Dont listen to the dumb nurse :) Listen to the med student!!! :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs: Done!


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL!! 

So when are you going to tell your daughter? :) 

are you telling her before the u/s so she can go with you guys?


----------



## AverysMommy

honeysuede said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tara!!! xxx:hugs:
> 
> Hi T3 :hugs: Mind if I call you that? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That's absolutely fine:hugs:
> 
> I am off to bed in a min so good night ladies, I will post before work after my 9dpo testing:blush: I have a very strong feeling I will see a BFN
> xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

I'll be stalking :rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, I hadn't gotten that far yet about 6 months ago, she found my POAS stash and I rolled my BFF under the bus and said I was keeping them for her, lol.


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: :rofl: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I bet she will be so excited!! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

AverysMommy said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tara!!! xxx:hugs:
> 
> Hi T3 :hugs: Mind if I call you that? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That's absolutely fine:hugs:
> 
> I am off to bed in a min so good night ladies, I will post before work after my 9dpo testing:blush: I have a very strong feeling I will see a BFN
> xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be stalking :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:growlmad::growlmad::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I bet she will be so excited!! :hugs:

She's 15...it could go either way.:wacko:


----------



## AverysMommy

I wasn't sure how appropriate that was, coming from a stalker... :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

AverysMommy said:


> I wasn't sure how appropriate that was, coming from a stalker... :haha:

we don't really have "appropriate" guidlines here :rofl: anything goes with us!

I am Heather btw:flower:


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I bet she will be so excited!! :hugs:
> 
> She's 15...it could go either way.:wacko:Click to expand...

:haha: very very true! 

that's why I think you should include her on the u/s :) make her feel like she is apart of everything too!


----------



## AverysMommy

prettynpink29 said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure how appropriate that was, coming from a stalker... :haha:
> 
> we don't really have "appropriate" guidlines here :rofl: anything goes with us!
> 
> I am Heather btw:flower:Click to expand...

:thumbup: Hi Heather, I am Tara :flower: :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Nice to meet you Tara!! :hugs: 

and your bump! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

AverysMommy said:


> I wasn't sure how appropriate that was, coming from a stalker... :haha:

I guess we didn't have to actually introduce ourselves.:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, my only fear of taking DD with us, would be if we got bad news.


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke :hugs: :hugs: 

I understand that!! But it gonna be good news, I just know it! :) 

maybe wait till after the u/s and give her a pic! It would be just as special :hugs:


----------



## AverysMommy

dachsundmom said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure how appropriate that was, coming from a stalker... :haha:
> 
> I guess we didn't have to actually introduce ourselves.:haha:Click to expand...

Touche. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, thanks for jumping in...we wanted to be sure we didn't have the creepy kind of stalkers, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

uggggggghhhhhhhh!!! 

lets not talk about those one!:growlmad:


----------



## prettynpink29

where is everyone today :) 

Nicole, I see you stocking down there :)

wheres Laura?? Haven't spoken to her today! 

T3 and T2 it is almost time for us to test :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura is having chippy night, lol.


----------



## Grumblebea

Hi Ladies. Welcome new commers/stalkers. I leave this page up on my laptop so almost always on. Just took me an hour to catch up on last two days now I'm too exhausted to coment. Time for some non-chippy dinner.


----------



## dachsundmom

How was work?


----------



## Grumblebea

Me? Busy, always busy at beginning and end of year. Either getting their new benifits or trying to use them up before they loose them. Feeling ok Brooke?


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Me? Busy, always busy at beginning and end of year. Either getting their new benifits or trying to use them up before they loose them. Feeling ok Brooke?

I feel fine...:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Lol chippy night!!! :):) 

That means something smothered in gravy :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> Lol chippy night!!! :):)
> 
> That means something smothered in gravy :haha:

:sick:


----------



## waiting2c

OMG ..... I think... (and just think cos I dont really know much) that I just felt baby move for the first time.... I hope its not inappropriate/insensitive to say that on here but im at work and have no one around, just me in my office.... and I gotta share with someone

Sitting here eating my lunch and then a few mins later felt like some of my insides did a flip flop, and then did it again, and now feel kind of fluttery in there.

It could just be digestion kicking in, but it has put the biggest smile on my face.


----------



## dachsundmom

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## wanabeamama

:flower: hiya Emma and Tara :hugs: 
Sorry I've not been able to get on tonight I had a lot of work to do on my new website ,
Brooke stupid fucktard nurse I will kick her behind into next week :grr:
T3 hope your feeling better soon :hugs: Good luck for testing tomorrow I will be checking in :hugs:
Wow t1 that must be a beautiful feeling to feel your baby move :hugs: I can imagine how amazing that would be,

Well I'm defiantly DPO status I've got the worst gas ever lol it's chippy gas :rofl: 
But I'm not even bothering with the whole TWW I have officially got no hope for now I just hope I get my enthusiasm back after the op


----------



## mammag

waiting2c said:


> OMG ..... I think... (and just think cos I dont really know much) that I just felt baby move for the first time.... I hope its not inappropriate/insensitive to say that on here but im at work and have no one around, just me in my office.... and I gotta share with someone
> 
> Sitting here eating my lunch and then a few mins later felt like some of my insides did a flip flop, and then did it again, and now feel kind of fluttery in there.
> 
> It could just be digestion kicking in, but it has put the biggest smile on my face.

:happydance: !!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I bet she will be so excited!! :hugs:
> 
> She's 15...it could go either way.:wacko:Click to expand...

My 16 year old was the one that has been pushing me for years for another little sister....Around the time we found out the gender though she turned really jealous but I had to nip that in the bud really quick and everything is just fine now! She might be upset at first but she will get over it soon after I am sure.:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

:flower: Hello new peeps! :hi:


----------



## AverysMommy

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, thanks for jumping in...we wanted to be sure we didn't have the creepy kind of stalkers, lol

I'm not creepy, although it probably seems that way :haha: Really I wanted to join your group and learn how to take it easy when TTC... you all were all so connected already and I felt it hard to jump in. But I still checked on the thread daily to try and learn more things and see how you all were doing... then it became like crack, where I HAD to check :) You all are just too damn entertaining :flower: Anyway, I really didn't know you could see when ppl were on the thread until you started telling the pregnant ladies on here to pipe up b/c you could see them. :dohh: But as I stated before, I was already addicted... lol. There's my stalking story, I hope that makes me sound less stalkerish--but it probably makes me sound like more of one :rofl:


----------



## Grumblebea

I'm a faithful daily reader but I don't always coment. Work and 2 year old keep me busy but these ladies here really are a great group!
Oh BTW Brooke, my DD was 15 when I got preggers, when I told her she bursted out in tears. At first I wasn't sure if that was good or bad, turned out they were happy tears. She wanted a sister so bad. When I had gender US, she cried again but only cause he had a penis!


----------



## Grumblebea

I seem to attract the creepy stalkers LOL... he's gone :)


----------



## MrsStutler

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Laura....you are definitely in the TWW.:happydance:
> 
> Mer, what flavor was the liquid?:nope:
> 
> It was orange flavored. It was different than what I am used to...it was loads smaller...smaller than a child size carton of milk...ones that I had years back were about the size of a soda can or bigger. The nurse said it was like 50 grams of sugar...the baby was going crazy like she was on crack!:haha: I said to her...this is probably what it would feel like to her if I drank a Mt. Dew:blush: I drank it really fast as I was getting light headed from not even having a sip of water and let me just say...DO NOT CHUG IT! It made me so queasy! As soon as we could get out of there we did and hit the first food place...Chick-fil-A across the street! Food never tasted so good!:haha:Click to expand...

Lucky duck! Wish I got Chick-fil-a!! My drink was orange flavored too, tasted like flat Orange Crush :sick: I had to chug mine since they gave me like 3 minutes to drink it it...jerks.

Waiting- That's awesome that you think you felt your little one!!!!:happydance: 

Everybody-:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Laura....you are definitely in the TWW.:happydance:
> 
> Mer, what flavor was the liquid?:nope:
> 
> It was orange flavored. It was different than what I am used to...it was loads smaller...smaller than a child size carton of milk...ones that I had years back were about the size of a soda can or bigger. The nurse said it was like 50 grams of sugar...the baby was going crazy like she was on crack!:haha: I said to her...this is probably what it would feel like to her if I drank a Mt. Dew:blush: I drank it really fast as I was getting light headed from not even having a sip of water and let me just say...DO NOT CHUG IT! It made me so queasy! As soon as we could get out of there we did and hit the first food place...Chick-fil-A across the street! Food never tasted so good!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky duck! Wish I got Chick-fil-a!! My drink was orange flavored too, tasted like flat Orange Crush :sick: I had to chug mine since they gave me like 3 minutes to drink it it...jerks.
> 
> Waiting- That's awesome that you think you felt your little one!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Everybody-:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

3 minutes? They gave it to me and said to let them know when I was done with it. It was Chick-fil-A or I was going to murder someone...:gun: Keith knew to get me to a food establishment if only for his own good.:haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

My boob has been hurting the last 4 hours! And now it has swollen up with another huge cyst:cry: :cry: so painful :(


----------



## honeysuede

Morning all,

Well I so wish I hadn't tested, I woke up feeling really negative, then I got:bfn::cry: The pics were taekn 5 mins after I took it. Also my temp dropped a bit today. Feel silly now for feeling confident the last few days:blush:
xxx
 



Attached Files:







test1.JPG
File size: 55.3 KB
Views: 9









test2.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so sorry T3!!! It's still early, I didn't get a second line until 11dpo! Xx


----------



## harri

waiting2c said:


> OMG ..... I think... (and just think cos I dont really know much) that I just felt baby move for the first time.... I hope its not inappropriate/insensitive to say that on here but im at work and have no one around, just me in my office.... and I gotta share with someone
> 
> Sitting here eating my lunch and then a few mins later felt like some of my insides did a flip flop, and then did it again, and now feel kind of fluttery in there.
> 
> It could just be digestion kicking in, but it has put the biggest smile on my face.

That's fab news Tracey :hugs: :hugs: I bet your on :cloud9:


----------



## honeysuede

Now FF won't show todays stats:shrug::cry: xx


----------



## honeysuede

harri said:


> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so sorry T3!!! It's still early, I didn't get a second line until 11dpo! Xx

Really? that gives me a glimmer of hope then:hugs: did you chart?
xxx


----------



## mrsb2010

honeysuede said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so sorry T3!!! It's still early, I didn't get a second line until 11dpo! Xx
> 
> Really? that gives me a glimmer of hope then:hugs: did you chart?
> xxxClick to expand...

I got BFN at 7dpo, 13dpo and didn't get two lines until 15dpo (day after AF) was due. 

I read yesterday that female babies can take longer to show on a test as they have lower hcg levels. Not sure how true that is!


----------



## honeysuede

mrsb2010 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so sorry T3!!! It's still early, I didn't get a second line until 11dpo! Xx
> 
> Really? that gives me a glimmer of hope then:hugs: did you chart?
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I got BFN at 7dpo, 13dpo and didn't get two lines until 15dpo (day after AF) was due.
> 
> I read yesterday that female babies can take longer to show on a test as they have lower hcg levels. Not sure how true that is!Click to expand...

awww thanks hun:hugs: I hope that is the case for me too, BFN's SUCK!!!!:growlmad::haha:xxxx


----------



## harri

Yeah I charted, want to see it? X


----------



## honeysuede

harri said:


> Yeah I charted, want to see it? X

ooh yes please:happydance::thumbup: xxx


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/444b135f.jpg

Here it is xxx


----------



## Desperado167

AverysMommy said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Girls, thanks for jumping in...we wanted to be sure we didn't have the creepy kind of stalkers, lol
> 
> I'm not creepy, although it probably seems that way :haha: Really I wanted to join your group and learn how to take it easy when TTC... you all were all so connected already and I felt it hard to jump in. But I still checked on the thread daily to try and learn more things and see how you all were doing... then it became like crack, where I HAD to check :) You all are just too damn entertaining :flower: Anyway, I really didn't know you could see when ppl were on the thread until you started telling the pregnant ladies on here to pipe up b/c you could see them. :dohh: But as I stated before, I was already addicted... lol. There's my stalking story, I hope that makes me sound less stalkerish--but it probably makes me sound like more of one :rofl:Click to expand...

Welcome to the madness ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks Harri:hugs: xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Am getting a bit excited does my chart look a bit like yours harri :haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> Am getting a bit excited does my chart look a bit like yours harri :haha:

wow it does look similar:thumbup: xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Morning mrsb and t3 ,:flower:Sorry about your bfn babes but yes it's still really early babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Am getting a bit excited does my chart look a bit like yours harri :haha:
> 
> wow it does look similar:thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

I suppose that could just all change tomorrow,:dohh::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks lovely. I just feel doubtful now. Oh the roller coaster of ttc hey! Your chart does look good you still gonna wait til sunday to test? I am walking to work and it's windy. Should have got the bus xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Thanks lovely. I just feel doubtful now. Oh the roller coaster of ttc hey! Your chart does look good you still gonna wait til sunday to test? I am walking to work and it's windy. Should have got the bus xxx

I know babes it's hard work and the disappointment is heartbreaking but I will be here for you wether it's a bfn or a bfp ,yes am waiting till Sunday and I will know by then anyway with my temps as I usually get two or three temp drops before af ,good girl for walking to work ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Thanks lovely. I just feel doubtful now. Oh the roller coaster of ttc hey! Your chart does look good you still gonna wait til sunday to test? I am walking to work and it's windy. Should have got the bus xxx
> 
> I know babes it's hard work and the disappointment is heartbreaking but I will be here for you wether it's a bfn or a bfp ,yes am waiting till Sunday and I will know by then anyway with my temps as I usually get two or three temp drops before af ,good girl for walking to work ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks sweetie that means a lot. We will go through this together!:kiss::hugs: just got into work. That was a long cold walk! Think I will find out today or tomorrow if I am leaving end of month xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg they still havent told u yet t3 :growlmad:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> Omg they still havent told u yet t3 :growlmad:

Nope:growlmad: although my supervisor has pretty much off the record said she thinks it will be 31st Jan, :cry:
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> My boob has been hurting the last 4 hours! And now it has swollen up with another huge cyst:cry: :cry: so painful :(

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

T3....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


OMFG Harri, I remember that cycle...we were just hoping you would OV at some point, after waiting forever for you to get AF.:haha::hugs:


----------



## harri

That does look like my chart :hugs: 
T3 :hugs: :hugs: I hope shes wrong and they extend your contract xx
I remember that cycle very well lol, I was so happy to have ovulated I didnt pay much attention to my TWW!! :haha: 

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather :hugs::hugs::hugs: have you been to see the doctor? :hugs:

T3 there is still time I'm so sorry I should have stopped you from testing :hugs:

:hi: harri wow I remember that chart like it was yesterday :haha:

t2 your chart looks great :hugs:

Brooke are you feeling any better about the beta result?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I do feel a little better.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

My temp was way up in dpo range this morning so I'm 1-2dpo :happydance: now the count down begins eeek


----------



## harri

:flower: hey Laura! Xx


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Heather :hugs::hugs::hugs: have you been to see the doctor? :hugs:
> 
> T3 there is still time I'm so sorry I should have stopped you from testing :hugs:
> 
> :hi: harri wow I remember that chart like it was yesterday :haha:
> 
> t2 your chart looks great :hugs:
> 
> Brooke are you feeling any better about the beta result?:hugs:

Oh Laura, it was my fault I should know better by now:dohh:
Glad you are in the TWW:hugs:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Yet again today I have the dizziness, it's hard to explain, like I am on a boat & everything is swaying, especially when I stand or walk. Also my glands are still swollen & tender & I have just had a nose bleed. I can only assume due to my BFN that I am coming down with some sort of shitty virus:growlmad:
Sorry for moaning xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T3....it does sound like it could be viral.


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> T3....it does sound like it could be viral.

Damnit:growlmad: my body is not my friend! oh well, guess it's that time of year
xxxx


----------



## harri

T3 :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
Moan all you like and if it make you feel better I feel horrendous! :hugs: 
Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## honeysuede

harri said:


> T3 :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> Moan all you like and if it make you feel better I feel horrendous! :hugs:
> Hope you feel better soon xxx

:hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3...I am just guessing.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 many you should see if you can get to the doctors :hugs:


I'm feeling very emotional today :cry: someone please slap me lol


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> T3 many you should see if you can get to the doctors :hugs:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling very emotional today :cry: someone please slap me lol

I am feeling emotional today too hun. I think it is a mixture of the work stuff, the BFN & being under the weather, big hugs to you:hugs:xxx


----------



## harri

:hug: today doesn't seem to be a good day for any of us! Sending my love to you all! X


----------



## wanabeamama

:hug: 
You ok Harri? :hugs:


----------



## harri

Still in a lot of pain which kept me up all night with worry so that's 2 nights of no sleep, getting tempted to call the midwife but kind of feel there's no point as they won't see you unless your bleeding or losing amniotic fluid. Hopefully it will settle down soon. :hugs: 

Had anything nice for lunch ladies?? Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww Harri I wish I had something to help but I really no nothing about that kinda thing :hugs: have you checked out the forums to see if anyone else had the same? :hug:


----------



## honeysuede

I have just been told that my contract is being extended at least until the end of Feb & likely longer as there are a few things coming up in my department but nothing is confirmed yet! I was also told they recognise my commitment as I have been temping & been very versatile for 21 months. I am so happy, that is good news! I just wish I could go permanent but who knows, maybe all this waiting will pay off. I just need to make sure I am the star employee for a bit longer! So that mean me & OH can have our long weekend in Ireland in March!! Woohoo!!:happydance:

I have just had an itchy nipple attack! Had to run to the bathroom at work & scratch my left one! That is new for me.:shrug:

I am going to my sisters for food & card games & a catch up with my uncle after work so I may not be online until after I test tomorrow morning.

Hope you all have a lovely day / night!!:hugs:
Harri & Laura, hope you both feel better:hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## harri

Thanks Laura, I'm scared of looking it up if it just makes me panic! I think I'll stick with ignorance is bliss :haha: x


----------



## harri

Fantastic news T3 - soooo happy for you!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay T3! :happydance::happydance:

Laura, :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Harri, describe your pain? Sounds like it could be round ligament pain...totally normal.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

T3 that is wonderful news on the job ,:happydance::happydance:I really think all your symptoms are really positive ,wen do u test again ,.Ireland is lovely ,I was in Dublin for my fortyith birthday ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 that's great about work :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

My second bloods are done....I guess my numbers were from conception date, not LMP...so, I think I am good so far.:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

:yipee: :happydance::happydance: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Today just does not seem to be good for anyone! I have had zero sleep...had 3 different individuals kicking me all night long and last I checked only 1 of them had any right to that! Seemed like when one would kick me then I would roll over then the other would kick me. That California King size bed felt like a twin size for sure! Along with Keith's phone ringing and beeping all night and of course he slept through it I got no sleep. Around 4 am I gave up and went into the living room. Of course as soon as I leave the bed my 5 year old went back to his bed. But once I am up..then I am up. It did make me feel better though before I got out of the bed...I punched Keith really hard..lol Pretty sure I am taking a nap today!


----------



## harri

It's like a stinging and cramping pain a few inches left of my belly button and going up and down. If its normal I'm totally happy to have the pain lol x


----------



## harri

Yay - fantastic news Brooke !!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

YAY! T3 on the job news!:happydance: 
Brooke glad to hear! No worries...it's time to enjoy it now!:hugs:
Laura...sorry you are feeling so emotional...:hugs::hugs:
Harri....what kind of pains are you having? Some stretching pain and cramping are normal. But if you feel that something isn't right then call... I am in constant pain from the BH and also feel like my hips and thighs are splitting apart. There are pain relievers that they can give you. When in doubt...call. :shrug:

Hope everyone else is doing ok.:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> It's like a stinging and cramping pain a few inches left of my belly button and going up and down. If its normal I'm totally happy to have the pain lol x

I think that is totally normal. It sounds like stretching of the muscles to me. Don't take my word for it though. But I am sure everything is ok:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri....all normal, but when in doubt...call.:hugs:


Isn't Heather POAS this morning?:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

That totally sucks, Mer.:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Harri, if it's enough pain to keep you up for two nights, I think it's certainly warrants a call. I think any pain that is constant should be taken up with your doc. It's probably just round ligament pain, but it can never hurt to have it checked out. And they'll do another scan, which also can't hurt :) I had a pain in my left side of my belly so badly when i was preggers with Tristen that after about 4 days I couldn't walk, and like every other pregnant woman I didn't wanna be a bother to my docs which is why I let it get that bad, I had pulled a muscle and they gave me a belly wrap (like you get after a C section) and it felt better almost instantly!!! 

Sorry T3 :hugs: It's still early days though!!!


----------



## mammag

I remember that chart too!!!!!! :D Goodness, us all meeting feels like yesterday!!!!


----------



## mammag

Feel like AF will be here any second, praying she stays away till after my interview this afternoon.


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace is af due? Did you poas today? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Remember when we were debating if Harri should take provera to start AF?:haha:


----------



## mammag

Yes!!! We did that with Mrs. S too!!! Lol. We all talked them both into waiting just a little longer to see what would happen.


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> Grace is af due? Did you poas today? :hugs:

Not really, assuming my LP hasn't changed it shouldn't be till the day after tomorrow, but I could be off on my O date. 

And of course I did, lol; but it was :bfn: my last FRER. I'm excited to try that CD3 fertility test though, so looking forward to it.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, as a FYI...I miserably failed that CD3 test and my FSH was fine from my blood tests....do NOT put a lot of faith in the test.:hugs:


----------



## mammag

I'm kind of excited though, DH is starting corticosteroids this week. I'm really hoping it may help out TTC chances, because to be perfectly honest, I don't think the not getting pregnant thing is me. I ovulate every month, I don't O late, I don't have a short LP, I don't have low progesterone. I just think my body is working correctly, and there is a thing some kind of anti body thing, that a man with a good sperm count can have that causes the sperm to not be able to penetrate CM or the awaiting egg, and corticosteroids are used to treat it. I didn't really tell you guys, cuz TBH I didn't know how appropriate you all would think it is after everything that happened, but DH agreed to go the mayo clinic and get his self checked out again, and this is the option they said could work for us, so next month it's back to temping and OPK'ing and seeing if it helps, because he can not be on the steroids for long, so we've got to really go at it this next cycle.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: Averysmommy :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace I hope it works for you :hugs:


----------



## AverysMommy

:blush: Morning Lovelies :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning, lol


----------



## mammag

I wish you all could come over and look at this test for me, swear I see something on it :blush:


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning:hi: 

Grace post he damn test :happydance:


----------



## mammag

I can't get it on camera, been waiting hoping it might darken up. 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI03174.jpg


----------



## mammag

Let me take it outside in the light and take a pic, lol, hold on.


----------



## Desperado167

I can already see a line grace :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Can you take one in a brighter light I see something but it's too dark


----------



## mammag

I took it outside, then tweaked it, crap, I don't know why I can't pic it up, I don't even have to squint or tilt IRL. 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0321A.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace I can see the line and it looks pink do you have another test?


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0326-1.jpg

Just clicked auto fix on this one.


----------



## mammag

Is it too thin?? What do you guys think??

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0326B.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

It is thin but idk I would try a different brand


----------



## dachsundmom

My first test was thin....


----------



## mammag

What brand??


----------



## mammag

What brand should I go get?? Lol, help me, I'm used to FRER being the best, I don't know what to follow it up with.


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm not sure what you have there :shrug: but anything with a thicker line lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Use the FR digital gold...good for 5 days before AF and try another Answer.


----------



## mammag

It's an FRER.


----------



## mammag

I'm going to wait till I'm on my way back from the interview. Then I'll stop at WalMart.


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace what is up with your camera did you use a different one for the other pic lol it doesn't have the stupid date thingy on but it's not as clear lol


----------



## mammag

I cropped it, I didn't put the date on and I don't know how to get it off, I was taking the pics up too close I think.


----------



## mammag

This was the original. 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0321E.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhh lol it might be in the settings :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Grace just keep peeing :haha::haha:


----------



## mammag

I just found it. I think Tristen was messing with my camera. It's off there now.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, I am hoping for the best, but I cannot see the line on the original...I can on the tweak, however.:hugs:

Invert the original. That will tell us more.:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

I am just having a sneaky catch up before leabing work for my sisters & oh my god Grace I think that is a positive test!!!!:happydance:

I am going to be checking every half hour on my phone for updates!!:thumbup:
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Oh, that was the original of the crappy pic I took, where wanabe couldn't see the date stamp. I can't see anything on that one either, the good pics are the ones on the last page.


----------



## mammag

Here's one I just took, original, no cropping tweaking or anything, just straight from the camera.

It really is very pink IRL
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0332.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mammag

It doesn't upload as clearly as it shows on my computer :shrug:


----------



## mammag

Same pic cropped and inverted. 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0332A.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0332B.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## mammag

Ok, I'll stop bombarding you guys with pics now. Gonna go get ready for my interview. Wish me lots of luck, I'm so excited about this.


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace I can't wait to see tomorrows test that's a great pic :D


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> Ok, I'll stop bombarding you guys with pics now. Gonna go get ready for my interview. Wish me lots of luck, I'm so excited about this.

Good luck and I love the tests I def think its a positive ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Good luck grace! You will be just fine xxx


----------



## Grumblebea

Grace I can see it on my phone!!! Gl at interview.


----------



## opalfruits

good luck at interview I can deffo see a :bfp: :) congratulations x


----------



## harri

I see a line Grace!! I hope it gets darker for you!!!!! :) :) :) :) 

P.s. thanks guys for all your advice :hugs: I've only just got back from work to check in! xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Brooke...got a funny for you...Today I introduced my 5 year old to the wonders of pepperoni pizza rolls....He ate one and said to me..."Mommy you are the best cook EVER! Can we have these for dinner?":haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

8 dpo 

Tested this morning but just getting to upload pic now. 

2 lines but one is in the wrong spot! Shit tests! 

Dr called, 7dpo progesterone was 23!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







c8b74cc9.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, where do you see the line?


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, too funny, LOL!


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> 8 dpo
> 
> Tested this morning but just getting to upload pic now.
> 
> 2 lines but one is in the wrong spot! Shit tests!
> 
> Dr called, 7dpo progesterone was 23!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Yey :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hey girls! Just checking in now I am home, off to bed now, testing in the morning:blush: nervous:blush:

Heather - I see a pink bit, is the test dry in the pic?

xxxxxxx


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke, its not in the rite spot, so it really doesn't matter lol but its off to the right too much :)

Laura I know!! That was a bit of good news! I am Oing all on my own :) 

T3 it was taken around the 5 minute mark, but its a no go :haha: 

just posted it cause rules are "you pee on something, you post a damn picture!!" :haha:


----------



## honeysuede

prettynpink29 said:


> Brooke, its not in the rite spot, so it really doesn't matter lol
> 
> Laura I know!! That was a bit of good news! I am Oing all on my own :)
> 
> T3 it was taken around the 5 minute mark, but its a no go :haha:
> 
> just posted it cause rules are "you pee on something, you post a damn picture!!" :haha:

:haha::haha: yep, them's the rules! Good luck for your next text, here's to a weekend full of :bfp:s:thumbup:
goodnight all:hugs: xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather :hugs: I'm so glad :hugs: how's the tit? X


----------



## prettynpink29

tit feels like shit!! :haha: but screw it, I am not being poked at anymore!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ummmm, so if I told you the reason I tested again, was bc the night before my BFP, I got one of those tests, with a line in the wrong spot, you would call me crazy?:blush::haha:

I kept POAS for the cream, but the line intrigued me and I had to do it again.


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> Ummmm, so if I told you the reason I tested again, was bc the night before my BFP, I got one of those tests, with a line in the wrong spot, you would call me crazy?:blush::haha:
> 
> I kept POAS for the cream, but the line intrigued me and I had to do it again.

:rofl: 

yep, your crazy!!:haha:

I really think its a shit line, but of course I will be testing in the morning! :blush:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg how exciting I can't wait for tomorrows tests :happydance:

Aww heather I'm sorry about your shit tit :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heater, it really is true, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke are you feeling pg yet? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Brooke are you feeling pg yet? :hugs:

nope...just sore boobs,lol:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:holly::holly::holly: Yey boobies


----------



## dachsundmom

Hopefully I will get my blood test back tomorrow and then I can think about all of it...I am choosing to stay in denial right now.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg Brooke Your pregnant
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe.:haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

There is no maby Brooke. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: you know I'm so happy your pregnant you really deserve it although I'm so pissed that you left me to do the tww's all on my own now i have no cycle buddy :grr:


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL 

Brooke, I bet your numbers are gonna double :) 

are you still pee on things? 

Laura how was chippys last night? :)


----------



## wanabeamama

I didn't enjoy it I have really lost my appetite at the moment I like the idea of food but can't face eating :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Heather, no more POAS for me...:haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: have you been able to eat today?

Brooke, ok!! But please please please pee on a dollar store test!!! I really want to see a true positive!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I will get one, next time I am near a store...over the weekend, lol


----------



## prettynpink29

:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll get a $ Tree, blue dye, and the $.88 Walmart test over the weekend, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Laura :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: have you been able to eat today?
> 
> Brooke, ok!! But please please please pee on a dollar store test!!! I really want to see a true positive!!!

I had a little pasta :blush:


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura, yummy!! Pasta is my favorite! :) what kind? 

I just at a really late lunch lol
Toasted bagel with cheese and tomatoes :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Spaghetti with smoked sausage, tomatoe, and cheese with garlick bread


----------



## prettynpink29

yummy! LOL 

minus the spaghetti sauce and sausage! :haha: 

I am a plain girl when it comes to food :)


----------



## prettynpink29

uggghhh! feel crappy today :(

tired, sore tit, sore pelvis, feel like something is tugging on my right side :(

I think I need some peanut butter m & ms!!!


----------



## mammag

Hi girls :) Not sure about the job, they are supposed to call tomorrow to let me know for sure. Have another FRER and a walmart brand test for tomorrow, not holding out much hope though, still; it's ok, wasn't trying this month anyway. I just hope I get this job so I can have something to really throw myself into and forget about TTC for a while. After trying this month with the corticosteroids of course.


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi Grace! Good luck with the job :) Hope u get good news! 

And looks like we will all posting tests in the morning :) one of then has got to be a bfp!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

So, three testers in the morning?:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww I can't poas tomorrow :( booo I will be 2-3 dpo But I do not intend to test at all this cycle unless there is by some unbelievable miracle I have no af by my operation day


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey Brooke you had a re-vamp lol love the wiener lol


----------



## honeysuede

OH MY GOD I HAVE A SECOND LINE AND IT'S PINK!!!!!!!!!!!! FREAKING OUT!!!! Just trying to get a good pic xxx


----------



## harri

Wtf!!! Quick I wanna see!!!! Xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Please tell me I am not going mad:blush::blush: xxx
 



Attached Files:







test1.JPG
File size: 91.1 KB
Views: 23









test2.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 17









test3.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 17









Copy of test2.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## harri

I really don't think you're going mad, I've tweaked and look and the lines! It's on both tests which surely means it cant be a dodgy test? 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/f8bdb6f2.jpg

OMG OMG OMG :wohoo: please let this be it! You need a FRER! X


----------



## harri

P.s do they both have colour IRL? Xxx


----------



## honeysuede

harri said:


> I really don't think you're going mad, I've tweaked and look and the lines! It's on both tests which surely means it cant be a dodgy test?
> 
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/f8bdb6f2.jpg
> 
> OMG OMG OMG :wohoo: please let this be it! You need a FRER! X

OH MY GOOOODDDD!!!!!! Thanks for the tweak, I have 10 more IC tests but can't do an FRER until after work!!! aaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh this better not be a cruel trick played by the IC's xxxx


----------



## harri

But they look so convincing! You'd get a darker line on a FRER, are you going to buy one after work? Xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

harri said:


> P.s do they both have colour IRL? Xxx

Yes, one is clear pink, the other is kinds pink. Might do one more, I still have the pee:haha::haha: should be getting ready for work but oh well xxx


----------



## honeysuede

harri said:


> But they look so convincing! You'd get a darker line on a FRER, are you going to buy one after work? Xxxx

yeah I am gonna buy one on my way home so will have to wait until 5.30 before I can test! will try to hold pee for 3.5 hours XXX


----------



## harri

Definitely hold your pee, just be naughty and don't drink hardly anything today! I can't wait until 5:30 it's going to drag! 

See Tracey, the plan was Friday testing all along :) xx


----------



## honeysuede

harri said:


> Definitely hold your pee, just be naughty and don't drink hardly anything today! I can't wait until 5:30 it's going to drag!
> 
> See Tracey, the plan was Friday testing all along :) xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: thank you Harri, if you wasn't online I would be going crazy.
Oh my god, I have never seen a :bfp: before so I don't beleive it. With my MC 5 years ago I didn't know I was pg. I am going to try my hardest to stay grounded until the FRER, and yes, I have just had a pint of water & now I shall be naughty & limit my drink, it's only for 10 hours xxxxxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Ok, there is a line on all 3 right? last pics for now I promise:hugs:xxx
 



Attached Files:







test4.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 16









Copy of test4.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Desperado167

Omg omg omg I went back to bed this morning and missed all the fun ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## harri

There definitely is!!! Xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Ok, I am trying to calm down, I am going to work now, I can't stop looking at these damn tests:haha::haha:
I will be home at 5.30 so will update as soon as I test, will also check in at lunch to see how you all are. Hope everyone is ok & has a good day xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Yes babes there's def a line ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> Yes babes there's def a line ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs: if they are all evaps or faulty tests I am gonna make sure no one buys ICs ever again
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Yes babes there's def a line ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: if they are all evaps or faulty tests I am gonna make sure no one buys ICs ever again
> xxxxClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Omfg T3 :happydance: please please let this be it :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Omfg T3 :happydance: please please let this be it :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know I am praying it is. Nervous!!!!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Now I know why I woke up at 4:30.:happydance::happydance::happydance:


T3, so far so good! But, we need to see a different test...do you have anything besides those OneStep tests...can you get one @ lunch?

Oh, yes, I do see a line.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oooooo looks like there may be a couple if bfp's today :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't think I ovulated :( my temp was really low 36.38c :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, you can't go by a one off temp now...bc it could just be a normal post-OV dip.


----------



## wanabeamama

My coverline is usually in the high 40's I'm only 2 days past when I think I oved but there is no point me stressing over it it's a waste of time.


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke I just put in the last 3 days temps :/


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, it's not letting me see your chart...the link is bad.


----------



## wanabeamama

There isn't much to see
 



Attached Files:







ff5d0bd3.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you have any CM right now? I still think you already OV.


----------



## Grumblebea

T3 I see it!!! Gl with another test. Looks like January is going to be a hot month for BFP's.


----------



## harri

Grumblebea said:


> T3 I see it!!! Gl with another test. Looks like January is going to be a hot month for BFP's.

Just was I was thinking :thumbup: x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I see it!!!:happydance::happydance: I didn't even have to click on the pictures! I cannot wait to see the FRER later!!!!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Do you have any CM right now? I still think you already OV.

I do it's watery :/


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Do you have any CM right now? I still think you already OV.
> 
> I do it's watery :/Click to expand...

Damn...do you have the energy to BD tonight?:nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsb2010

honeysuede said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Omfg T3 :happydance: please please let this be it :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I know I am praying it is. Nervous!!!!!!
> xxxxxxClick to expand...

I see lines on all 3 - surely they cant all be evaps! Are you able to go get a test at lunch? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks for your comments girls, you really are all so lovely, dont know what I would do without you all:kiss::hugs:
Well I am staying quite calm considering, I am trying to relax as much as possible. I am getting cramps/pulling very low down today, similar to AF but I am not worrying as I know that is common in early pg (thats if I am pg) also the dizziness & slight nausea is back. 5 hours til testing time!!!!:happydance:

Laura, are you going to BD again tonight to make sure?
xxxxx


----------



## honeysuede

No able to get a test at lunch sadly so am getting them on my way home, should update by 6pm!!:thumbup:
I so hope its not a faulty batch of tests:growlmad:
xxxx


----------



## mrsb2010

honeysuede said:


> No able to get a test at lunch sadly so am getting them on my way home, should update by 6pm!!:thumbup:
> I so hope its not a faulty batch of tests:growlmad:
> xxxx

If they are faulty then we all go down to the manufacturers and :grr::grr::grr:

xx


----------



## honeysuede

mrsb2010 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> No able to get a test at lunch sadly so am getting them on my way home, should update by 6pm!!:thumbup:
> I so hope its not a faulty batch of tests:growlmad:
> xxxx
> 
> If they are faulty then we all go down to the manufacturers and :grr::grr::grr:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:haha::haha: yes for sure!!! I will hire a coach!!
xxxx


----------



## mrsb2010

haha. 

Did you take the tests to work with you? how have they dried out? xxxx


----------



## mrsb2010

haha. Did you take the tests to work with you? How have they dried out? xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I will try and bd tonight I have lost my enthusiasm lol


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 I really can't wait to see your frer :happydance:

Speaking of frer where is grace with today's test????????


----------



## wanabeamama

Mmmmm today's lunch chilly crab linguini it was nice and I had a kinder egg :haha:
 



Attached Files:







5310b768.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: mrsb how you doin :hugs:


----------



## harri

Mmmmm I freaking love crab linguine mmmm mmmm!


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks Lauar, me neither:blush:so nervous.

Nope, didn't take them to work, they are in my bedroom but they dried out before I took the last pic
xxxx


----------



## mrsb2010

wanabeamama said:


> :hi: mrsb how you doin :hugs:

Hello :flower:

I'm good today - thank goodness its friday hey! I've just eaten a whole packet of Haribo tangfastics and now I feel sick!! haha


----------



## mrsb2010

honeysuede said:


> Thanks Lauar, me neither:blush:so nervous.
> 
> Nope, didn't take them to work, they are in my bedroom but they dried out before I took the last pic
> xxxx

I am really up for you throwing a sickie and going home now!! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Crab linguine looks interesting, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg boys2men are on just down the road from me but it's less than a week after my op so I won't be able to go :cry: I waited all my life for them boooooooo :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

At least it's not beer battered and deep fried, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Omg boys2men are on just down the road from me but it's less than a week after my op so I won't be able to go :cry: I waited all my life for them boooooooo :cry:

Arent' they like 90 now?:haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

It's Friday the 13th Ooooooooooo


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke I'm in love with them there still 20 in my eyes :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Good afternoon everyone ,I had a sausage sandwich for lunch with brown sauce and a bottle of cherry and apple ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:coffee: is is poas time yet? Ughhhhhh I'm impatient I wanna see some bfp's


----------



## wanabeamama

Mmmmmmmm yum


----------



## wanabeamama

I hurt my fingers before I was doing some hair extensions and snaped a pair of steel pliers and trapped my fingers I'm them :( it was actually quite funny how the hell did I manage to break steel lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Brooke I'm in love with them there still 20 in my eyes :haha:

Great....now I am going to hear Mowtownphilly in my head all day.:haha:


I love Nsync.:blush:


----------



## AverysMommy

T3 I see those lines! FX for you!!!!! Can't wait to see the next test!!!!!
Good morning ladies! :)


----------



## mrsb2010

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Brooke I'm in love with them there still 20 in my eyes :haha:
> 
> Great....now I am going to hear Mowtownphilly in my head all day.:haha:
> 
> 
> I love Nsync.:blush:Click to expand...

I love(d) Nsync too! Justin was my favourite. My auntie had a cow that lived in her back yard that had hair like Justin's hahaha you know tight curly hair. I named the cow Justin!! :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## AverysMommy

Mmmm Justin!!!!!!!


----------



## mammag

OH MY GOD T3!!!!!!!! No way all three of those tests could show pink lines and it be fake!!!!! Brooke is our rock, so let her keep you grounded while the rest of us totally FREAK OUT :) :happydance: I'm getting ready to go pee, I'm nervous though.


----------



## mammag

I'm actually kind of being a bitch right now, I had an appointment with an exterminator this morning, cuz the spare room has spiders crawling all in it, and he was supposed to be here at 8:30 but he just showed up, and it's 9:45, so I'm not letting him in, he can come back another day and be here at the time he was supposed to be.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, do you have a lot of snow? It is really blowing here...:nope:


----------



## mammag

It's slowed down some now, probably a half inch on the ground. I love it :)


----------



## mammag

both my tests are completely :bfn: not even something I can imagine on them, I'm not gonna post pics, it's too depressing.


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::hugs:


----------



## mammag

I didn't know today was Fri the 13th :( She's supposed to let me know about that job today, so I need GOOD luck.


----------



## mammag

Dmom, you've reached the highest BNB chat rating!!! Well, except for BNB God, I think you need 50,000 for that though.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Dmom, you've reached the highest BNB chat rating!!! Well, except for BNB God, I think you need 50,000 for that though.

I will get there if it kills me!:haha:


----------



## mammag

What's up with everyone's FF tickers?? No one's is working.


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0334.jpg


----------



## mammag

I didn't know the other one was blue dye, for some reason I thought the wal mart brands were pink dye. Should have looked at the box.


----------



## dachsundmom

I can totally see a blue dye evap.


----------



## prettynpink29

T3 look at those lines!!! How exciting:) 

Grace sorry about the bfns hun :hugs: 

Well I just woke up and haven't peed on anything yet lol don't know if I even really want too :shrug: I set my alarm and still woke up to bbt but then went back to sleep. And my temp just keeps rising! Lol


----------



## mammag

Yeah, it wasn't there at first though, took a minute to show up.


----------



## mammag

Those preg test gallery girls could literally see a line on a paper bag, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, sometimes posting inthat forum is troublesome.:wacko:


Heather, POAS.:haha:


----------



## MrsStutler

T3- Exciting tests!:happydance: I see the lines on all three and I know on my cheapy ones I had a super light line at first. I still have a hard time seeing it on some of the pictures when I look back at them. Fingers are crossed tight for you!!!!

Grace- :cry: sorry your tests were BFN :hugs::hugs:

Well today is not starting off exactly how I wanted it to. I was up until 1 am last night finishing up a bachelor party cake, and got shit sleep since I can't for the life of me seem to breathe at night. Then at 7am my boss called me and asked me to come into work because she just had to put her dog down. My boss and I are super close and she's always there if I need her so I told her I would come in. She ended up telling me not to since that meant having to rearrange a ton of stuff I had planned for today. I feel like such a jerk since I know if it were me, she would be there in a heartbeat. I might still go in as soon as this guy who is here right now finishes the flooring stuff. We've got a doctors appointment today at 4, we get to go every 2 weeks now! Anyways, crazy kind of day today. 

Here are some pictures of the naughty cake I did- I know we all love some good boobies!! The other picture is the fondant characters I made for my baby shower cake this weekend.
 



Attached Files:







Naughty.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 3









Baby Shower Figures.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Desperado167

MrsStutler said:


> T3- Exciting tests!:happydance: I see the lines on all three and I know on my cheapy ones I had a super light line at first. I still have a hard time seeing it on some of the pictures when I look back at them. Fingers are crossed tight for you!!!!
> 
> Grace- :cry: sorry your tests were BFN :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well today is not starting off exactly how I wanted it to. I was up until 1 am last night finishing up a bachelor party cake, and got shit sleep since I can't for the life of me seem to breathe at night. Then at 7am my boss called me and asked me to come into work because she just had to put her dog down. My boss and I are super close and she's always there if I need her so I told her I would come in. She ended up telling me not to since that meant having to rearrange a ton of stuff I had planned for today. I feel like such a jerk since I know if it were me, she would be there in a heartbeat. I might still go in as soon as this guy who is here right now finishes the flooring stuff. We've got a doctors appointment today at 4, we get to go every 2 weeks now! Anyways, crazy kind of day today.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the naughty cake I did- I know we all love some good boobies!! The other picture is the fondant characters I made for my baby shower cake this weekend.

Good luck at your docs apt ,am sorry for your poor boss and her dog :cry::hugs::hugs:Your cakes are amazing ,I just want to bite into those boobies ,:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla, that cake looks wonderful and I love the Disney characters!:happydance:


----------



## opalfruits

Congratulations on three lines T3 :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

you must be on :cloud9:

Ive edited a pic which I think shows the pics a tiny bit more :)


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks again lovlies:hugs:

Well only half hour til I leave work, go shopping (for test first of course) then for tonights dinner (I am gonna attempt to cook again, eek!) then go home to test!! If it is BFN I will be so down but I need to be strong. I know I have you girls to cheer me up no matter what:hugs:
Grace, when is your AF due?
xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

opalfruits said:


> Congratulations on three lines T3 :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> you must be on :cloud9:
> 
> Ive edited a pic which I think shows the pics a tiny bit more :)

Oh really?? thanks hun, would you mind posting it?
I am scared about my next test in 1.5 hours xxx


----------



## opalfruits

I've darkened it and it shows the pos lines a grey :)
 



Attached Files:







pos.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## opalfruits

There we go :) I've just got in and I'm catching up on the days events at the mo but I have to say eeeeeeeeeeee, these are extremely promising :)


----------



## honeysuede

opalfruits said:


> I've darkened it and it shows the pos lines a grey :)

oooh thanks hun:happydance::hugs: Maybe you can do the same for my FRER later haha!!:haha:xxx


----------



## mammag

Due tomorrow or sunday. 

Mrs. S, LOVE the naked lady cake, it's fabulous :)


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Thanks again lovlies:hugs:
> 
> Well only half hour til I leave work, go shopping (for test first of course) then for tonights dinner (I am gonna attempt to cook again, eek!) then go home to test!! If it is BFN I will be so down but I need to be strong. I know I have you girls to cheer me up no matter what:hugs:
> Grace, when is your AF due?
> xxxx

Am so excited for you babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Bugger the dinner :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mammag

My tweak!! :)
 



Attached Files:







test4.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks T2:hugs:

Oh my god Grace I am IN LOVE with your tweaks!!:haha:
xxxx


----------



## opalfruits

honeysuede said:


> opalfruits said:
> 
> 
> I've darkened it and it shows the pos lines a grey :)
> 
> oooh thanks hun:happydance::hugs: Maybe you can do the same for my FRER later haha!!:haha:xxxClick to expand...

I dont think I will need to :) 

So what is a FRER is it the first response early test? I find them amazing!!! :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...my first beat at 17DPO was 575

My 2nd @ 19DPO...1682

I think I am ok.:flower:


----------



## harri

Nice tweak ! :) I'm walking home from work and it's COLD on my ears! Brrrrr x


----------



## opalfruits

FANTASTIC NEWS Dmom :dance:


----------



## honeysuede

Opal, yes it's the first response ones. Brooke that is fantastic news so happy for you! Harri, I am just waiting for the bus, the cold is hurting my ears too xxx


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Ok...my first beat at 17DPO was 575
> 
> My 2nd @ 19DPO...1682
> 
> I think I am ok.:flower:

I think u are more than bloody ok :headspin::juggle::juggle::flasher::loopy::loopy::loopy::xmas8::xmas8::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...maybe I passed the first hurdle.:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Ok...maybe I passed the first hurdle.:wacko:

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## harri

Yay!!!!!!! Fab news Brooke! Hurry up t3's bus, I want to see a pee stick! X


----------



## harri

T3 - when did you last pee? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee:


----------



## honeysuede

Haha on the bus now! Last peed at 1.30, testing in an hour. Just had a very painful sharp cramp down low on my left side made me double up it scared me xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Cramps are ok...I still have them


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Haha on the bus now! Last peed at 1.30, testing in an hour. Just had a very painful sharp cramp down low on my left side made me double up it scared me xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope she's not taking extra time buying dinner groceries.:growlmad::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Cramps are ok...I still have them

B do u get cramps after u take the prog tabs ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Right, got the tests, got 2 first response, 2 cb digis to use in a few days if no af. £21 though! Now I know why I buy from off ebay in bulk haha! Food shopping now then pee time! Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Cramps are ok...I still have them
> 
> B do u get cramps after u take the prog tabs ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

T, IDK...bc I was having them my whole TWW and I never knew if it was the cream or normal stuff.:hugs:

Are you having them?


----------



## opalfruits

dachsundmom said:


> I hope she's not taking extra time buying dinner groceries.:growlmad::haha:

:happydance::rofl::rofl::rofl::happydance:


----------



## harri

This is no time for food shopping T3! :rofl: :rofl: x


----------



## Desperado167

I hope she's gonna use the supermarkets toilet and not keep us waiting for ever :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> I hope she's gonna use the supermarkets toilet and not keep us waiting for ever :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

:thumbup::haha:


----------



## harri

Oooo good idea! I hope she does! x


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg Brooke woohooo that's great news :hugs::hugs: everything's gona be just fine :hugs:
T3 hurry hurry were all waiting in suspense here I'm really praying this is your bfp :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Omg Brooke woohooo that's great news :hugs::hugs: everything's gona be just fine :hugs:
> T3 hurry hurry were all waiting in suspense here I'm really praying this is your bfp :hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## opalfruits

I bet she is buying carrots individually, checking each one for black spots....:growlmad:
I bet she diddn't have money and had to go to the cashpoint :growlmad:
I bet there is queues :dohh:



ONLY KIDDIN :happydance::happydance::happydance: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is the cashpoint an ATM machine? LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I hope she's gonna use the supermarkets toilet and not keep us waiting for ever :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> :thumbup::haha:Click to expand...




opalfruits said:


> I bet she is buying carrots individually, checking each one for black spots....:growlmad:
> I bet she diddn't have money and had to go to the cashpoint :growlmad:
> I bet there is queues :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> ONLY KIDDIN :happydance::happydance::happydance: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :hugs:

As long as she doesn't forget the tests :haha:


----------



## opalfruits

dachsundmom said:


> Is the cashpoint an ATM machine? LOL

Heh he he he yup! :thumbup:

AKA hole in the wall.


----------



## amommy

Hey brooke... I know its hard but I think its time to think positive hun!! It can only help things along to keep those positive vibes running around your baby!! 
Love ya hon!
T3, looking forward to seeing your test, those sure lok like lines~


----------



## amommy

Hey brooke... I know its hard but I think its time to think positive hun!! It can only help things along to keep those positive vibes running around your baby!! 
Love ya hon!
T3, looking forward to seeing your test, those sure lok like lines~


----------



## honeysuede

Ha ha you girls are great! I am walking home now it's only 5 mins I don't feel nervous now wtf? Xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Ha ha you girls are great! I am walking home now it's only 5 mins I don't feel nervous now wtf? Xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Well............ I peed on something! 

I will post pics to entertain all of you while your waiting for T3


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> Well............ I peed on something!
> 
> I will post pics to entertain all of you while your waiting for T3

:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs: :happydance:


----------



## opalfruits

prettynpink29 said:


> Well............ I peed on something!
> 
> I will post pics to entertain all of you while your waiting for T3


Oh my goodness! Good luck! xxx :flower:


----------



## harri

oooo we're really getting out test fix with T3 AND Heather :happydance: :happydance: xx


----------



## Desperado167

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Good luck h and t :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow check out the audience down there lol were all watching you pee :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg I am so nervous :wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

T are joining in with the peeing?


----------



## prettynpink29

Just got this batch in the mail... 

What the hell is up with the dye??? The same on all 3 tests!!! 

Never gotten lines this dark on ICs before
 



Attached Files:







d73dd411.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mammag

OMG!! Are you guys kidding me????????? TWO :bfp:'s in ONE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> T are joining in with the peeing?

Not till Sunday ,am way too nervous ,:wacko:


----------



## amommy

thats just the dye taking its sweet time getting over the stick!! WOW looks like lines to me! Come on 2012


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## harri

fucking hell heather!!!!!!!!!!!! second lines!!!! do you have any other brands!?
scuse my language!! xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Omfg heather that is a v strong bfp :happydance: :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> Just got this batch in the mail...
> 
> What the hell is up with the dye??? The same on all 3 tests!!!
> 
> Never gotten lines this dark on ICs before

Omfg that looks positive babes ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mammag

Yay Brooke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your totally knocked up :) YAYYYYY!!! :happydance:


----------



## harri

Heather that is a :bfp: to me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AverysMommy

:bfp: Great lines Heather!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Are you all sure?? I mean I know there are 2 lines, but that freaking dye is driving me nuts!!!! 

I have a digital...

tempted to pee on it!!! 

and that was 2nd morning urine after my tea!


----------



## wanabeamama

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## harri

ooooooo I would be tempted to crack open the digi! 

Can we see another pic of the tests drying pleeeease? WOWEEE THIS IS AMAZING! X


----------



## mammag

Pink, if you don't go pee on that digi, I'm gonna have to hunt you down....


----------



## prettynpink29

OMG!!!!

peed on those awhile ago and took the pic, but just been sitting here bawling my eyes out since :cry: :)

I have been so emotional, it is ridiculous!!


----------



## amommy

I agree I might be tempted to crack open the digi as well.. and yes please more pictures!


----------



## Desperado167

Omg heatherv:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

ohhhh shiiiiit you're making me cry :cry: :cry: too emotional right now!


----------



## prettynpink29

of course I will take another pic!! 

give me a minute :) kind of slow with the whole iphone upload thing!


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 where are you????


----------



## harri

Yeah T3, we're waiting! x


----------



## honeysuede

Congrats Heather!!! so happy for you xxx
my pics are uploading, can barely type..........


----------



## Desperado167

I hope she hasn't dropped the test down the loo,:nope:


----------



## honeysuede

OH MY GOD!! Tell me I am not dreaming!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC02315.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 17









DSC02316.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather were they all dipped in the same pee?


----------



## mammag

It would be so neat, every time there is a friday 13th you guys will know that's the day you got your :bfp:'s!!! It's something you'll tell your LO about one day!! :)


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Congrats Heather!!! so happy for you xxx
> my pics are uploading, can barely type..........

Omfg omfg ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## opalfruits

omg congratulations wow :bfp: or what!!!!!!!!! Well done yes crack open the digi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammag

((Pinches T3)) NOPE you're NOT dreaming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harri

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: congrats so much T3!!!!!! XXXXX


----------



## AverysMommy

OMG T3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## amommy

omg you are so pregnant honey!


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::cloud9::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Holy shit this thread is on fire ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Congrats heather and Tracey ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

I am crying, I can't believe it 
AAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!XXX


----------



## mammag

Pink!! Take that digi so I can make this thread 8 BFP'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## opalfruits

honeysuede said:


> OH MY GOD!! Tell me I am not dreaming!!!

MAAAAASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9::happydance::cry::happydance::hugs:


----------



## harri

Have you told OH T3? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Pretty dark for 9dpo :)
 



Attached Files:







78d1c79d.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Iamblessed

I have not been a part of this thread but have followed other threads honeysuede and wanted to say a BIG HUGE CONGRATS IN YOUR :bfp:!!!


----------



## honeysuede

i HAVE never SEEN A :bfp: Before & was starting to think I never will, this is amazing I can't explain my emotions.
OH doesn't even know about this morning's tests! I am cooking for us tonight, he can have the digi for afters!!!!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Holy Sweet Jesus! :happydance::cry::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Am so happy for u guys ,:dance::dance::dance::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## dachsundmom

Iamblessed said:


> I have not been a part of this thread but have followed other threads honeysuede and wanted to say a BIG HUGE CONGRATS IN YOUR :bfp:!!!

Welcome!:hugs:


----------



## amommy

I am about to ovulate, wondering if i should try this month with all the positives flying around here! This is the month gail predicted I would conceive lol.. 

I am so excited for you guys!! refreshing the page over and over to see an update!


----------



## honeysuede

Iamblessed said:


> I have not been a part of this thread but have followed other threads honeysuede and wanted to say a BIG HUGE CONGRATS IN YOUR :bfp:!!!

Thank you so much:hugs: xxxx


----------



## prettynpink29

OMG T3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so so happy for you!!!! :):):):):):) 

bump buddies!!!


----------



## honeysuede

Heather that is a great line!!! bump buddies yay!!! xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Iamblessed said:
> 
> 
> I have not been a part of this thread but have followed other threads honeysuede and wanted to say a BIG HUGE CONGRATS IN YOUR :bfp:!!!
> 
> Thank you so much:hugs: xxxxClick to expand...

O babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## opalfruits

prettynpink29 said:


> Pretty dark for 9dpo :)

WOWZA :bfp: :hugs::happydance::thumbup::flower::happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

prettynpink29 said:


> OMG T3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> so so happy for you!!!! :):):):):):)
> 
> bump buddies!!!

Hehe wwe must have typed bump buddies at the same time:hugs: I need this to sink in
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> OMG T3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> so so happy for you!!!! :):):):):):)
> 
> bump buddies!!!

I just cant stop crying :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:I love u ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:And thank u for letting me be a part of that wonderful moment ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## harri

HEATHER - AMAZING LINE - DO THE DIGI!!!!!

T3 - What a great idea, how will you concentrate on cooking? I'm celebrating for you guys with a chippy tea!!! :) :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> OMG T3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> so so happy for you!!!! :):):):):):)
> 
> bump buddies!!!
> 
> I just cant stop crying :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:I love u ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## opalfruits

honeysuede said:


> i HAVE never SEEN A :bfp: Before & was starting to think I never will, this is amazing I can't explain my emotions.
> OH doesn't even know about this morning's tests! I am cooking for us tonight, he can have the digi for afters!!!!
> xxxxxxxxxx

Tis made me burst into tears! SO happy for you guys have a wonderful evening! You will never forgets this moment or his face when you tell him, :cry::cry::happydance: so happy for you!


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL I think so!! 

Guess I am gonna have to whip out my digital now! See if this is real for me :)


----------



## honeysuede

I really don't know what to do I'm all over the place, but I just want to say thank you all so much I love you all & I am so glad I joined this thread. I can't wait to see the rest of you become bump buddies too xxxxxxxxxxxx
I need to calm down.....


----------



## amommy

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Yes and the hugs that come after you look into each others eyes, know you will be mama and dada soon!!


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> LOL I think so!!
> 
> Guess I am gonna have to whip out my digital now! See if this is real for me :)

Omg I don't know if I can handle anymore excitement ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

prettynpink29 said:


> LOL I think so!!
> 
> Guess I am gonna have to whip out my digital now! See if this is real for me :)

DO IT!!! Mine worked & my lines were lighter than yours:happydance:xxx


----------



## amommy

yes pink honey!!! Please do the digi, those are some very strong lines!


----------



## dachsundmom

It's a full house here today!:haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

OMG this thread is moving so so fast!!!! 

I can't keep up!! :haha:

thanks for all the congrats girls!!! Definitely would have given up a long time ago if it weren't for all of you!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

All the poking, surgeries, hospital stays.... All seem worth it and quite a blur at the moment!!!!:cloud9::cloud9:

My FS appt was on the 30th!!!!! :cry:


----------



## honeysuede

By the way, I also done an IC test with the FR & the line was faint but the FR line is now dark, just shows the ICs aint all that xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, go get a blood draw and see if you need progesteone...get the pills if you can...unless you want the cooter tabs.:haha:


T3...do what you do in the UK...call a midwife or vet.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Heather, go get a blood draw and see if you need progesteone...get the pills if you can...unless you want the cooter tabs.:haha:
> 
> 
> T3...do what you do in the UK...call a midwife or vet.:haha:

B do u get Tum pains wen u take the tabs ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Heather, go get a blood draw and see if you need progesteone...get the pills if you can...unless you want the cooter tabs.:haha:
> 
> 
> T3...do what you do in the UK...call a midwife or vet.:haha:
> 
> B do u get Tum pains wen u take the tabs ?:hugs:Click to expand...

Not really....Tracey my love, tell me what's going on...please.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Heather, go get a blood draw and see if you need progesteone...get the pills if you can...unless you want the cooter tabs.:haha:
> 
> 
> T3...do what you do in the UK...call a midwife or vet.:haha:

got drs tuesday morning :happydance:xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

OMG!!!! 

peed on a FRER! 

how can my lines be nada yesterday, but so dark today!!!!

think im gonna be sick!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Heather, go get a blood draw and see if you need progesteone...get the pills if you can...unless you want the cooter tabs.:haha:
> 
> 
> T3...do what you do in the UK...call a midwife or vet.:haha:
> 
> B do u get Tum pains wen u take the tabs ?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Not really....Tracey my love, tell me what's going on...please.:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Wen I take the cooter tabs I get like af pains ,but have heard lots of other women do as well ,:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, from what I have read, this is the difference in the oral tabs and cooter tabs...:nope::hugs:


----------



## amommy

heather OMG, because implant happened yesterday!! it is SOOO possible! Pictures please!!


----------



## prettynpink29

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Shaking so bad I could barely take a pic!
 



Attached Files:







706bc1ae.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Shaking so bad I could barely take a pic!

Holy shit,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> Heather, go get a blood draw and see if you need progesteone...get the pills if you can...unless you want the cooter tabs.:haha:
> 
> 
> T3...do what you do in the UK...call a midwife or vet.:haha:

My progesterone 2 days ago was only 23, is that high enough to sustain a pregnancy??? :( 

now I am gonna worry myself sick!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Heather, go get a blood draw and see if you need progesteone...get the pills if you can...unless you want the cooter tabs.:haha:
> 
> 
> T3...do what you do in the UK...call a midwife or vet.:haha:
> 
> My progesterone 2 days ago was only 23, is that high enough to sustain a pregnancy??? :(
> 
> now I am gonna worry myself sick!!!Click to expand...

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## harri

that's freaking amazing Heather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AverysMommy

Fab lines Heather!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, from what I have read, this is the difference in the oral tabs and cooter tabs...:nope::hugs:

Where can I read up more about theses cooter tabs ?am a bit worried ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tracey, from what I have read, this is the difference in the oral tabs and cooter tabs...:nope::hugs:
> 
> Where can I read up more about theses cooter tabs ?am a bit worried ,:hugs:Click to expand...

T...tell me excactly what your label says for med and strength...I have a database and will look it up for you.

What you are feeling is perfectly normal, from what I have read.:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

T, sorry you're worried, big hugs xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tracey, from what I have read, this is the difference in the oral tabs and cooter tabs...:nope::hugs:
> 
> Where can I read up more about theses cooter tabs ?am a bit worried ,:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> T...tell me excactly what your label says for med and strength...I have a database and will look it up for you.
> 
> What you are feeling is perfectly normal, from what I have read.:hugs:Click to expand...

Cyclogest 200mg ,thank u so much darling :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Heather, this is my FR, not as dark as yours!!!!:happydance::happydance:xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC02319.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## harri

T3 - I still can't believe you got a negative yesterday and a digi positive today! That's so cool! x


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Heather, this is my FR, not as dark as yours!!!!:happydance::happydance:xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## amommy

Well HOLY SHIT! Heather your test line is darker than control!! OMG OMG.. 2 BFP in one day and 3 in the week.. WOOT!

Congrats everyone, so excited for you!


----------



## prettynpink29

T3 it looks great hun!!! 

I am starting to fear............. TWINS for myself!!! 

well not fear :)


----------



## mammag

Geez Heather??!!!! TWINS???? :happydance: Changing the title now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammag

Lol, we typed twins at the same time :)


----------



## amommy

I was gonna say Heather! But were you on any meds?


----------



## harri

Heather that's just what I was thinking with your immensely dark lines!


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Geez Heather??!!!! TWINS???? :happydance: Changing the title now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know I never in a millions year thought I would have a positive digi today.... or ever really!!! xxx


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> T3 it looks great hun!!!
> 
> I am starting to fear............. TWINS for myself!!!
> 
> well not fear :)

Ok questions ,wot meds were u taking and wen did u dtd ?:hugs:


----------



## amommy

Oh soy!! Well it definitely could be then!


----------



## dachsundmom

T2...give me a few minutes and I'll be back with you.

Heather, let me say this now....a dark HPT alone, does not indicate twins...it can be a very strong singleton.:haha::hugs:


----------



## mammag

You guys are amazing!!!!!!!!!! :) This is so freaking exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## prettynpink29

TWINS :cloud9::cloud9:

OH is a twin... I have 2 sets of twin cousins.. OH Grandma was a twin...

wouldn't shock any of us to say the least :)


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Geez Heather??!!!! TWINS???? :happydance: Changing the title now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I know I never in a millions year thought I would have a positive digi today.... or ever really!!! xxxClick to expand...

Tracey wot meds were u taking and wen did u dtd!:hugs:


----------



## harri

and also I have seen people get very light lines and end up with twins, you can never tell :)


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T2...give me a few minutes and I'll be back with you.
> 
> Heather, let me say this now....a dark HPT alone, does not indicate twins...it can be a very strong singleton.:haha::hugs:

Thank u so much ,:hugs:


----------



## opalfruits

WHOOOOAAAHHH another :bfp: well you girls are spoiling us today my word! CONGRATULATIONS :dance:


----------



## prettynpink29

Nope, no meds... Last clomid cycle was September-October... 

No progesterone tabs, nothing but prenatal! This is crazy!!!

what I didn't tell any of you, is I am proof it only takes 1 time!!! 

we only had sex once when it counted!!! the day before + opk:wacko:


----------



## mammag

Pink, where is your chart? Are you sure you're 9 dpo?


----------



## AverysMommy

T3-how crazy is it that your mom had a feeling you were pregnant...and look, YOU ARE! Mothers intuition is nothing to take lightly!!!


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> Nope, no meds... Last clomid cycle was September-October...
> 
> No progesterone tabs, nothing but prenatal! This is crazy!!!
> 
> what I didn't tell any of you, is I am proof it only takes 1 time!!!
> 
> we only had sex once when it counted!!! the day before + opk:wacko:

Omg that's amazing ,was that the day before o ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.drugs.com/uk/cyclogest-200-and-400-mg-443.html


T2...this is the only website that I trust for info about meds; they are not biased in any way, and only give you the info that you need.

I think everything you are feeling is normal, TBH. Cyclogest can also have an effect on your moods and sex drive.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

I am so ok with 1 sticky bean!!!! :)


----------



## harri

AverysMommy said:


> T3-how crazy is it that your mom had a feeling you were pregnant...and look, YOU ARE! Mothers intuition is nothing to take lightly!!!

totally agree with you on this AverysMommy! It's amazing! xxx


----------



## amommy

Wow is all I can say, just wow!


----------



## prettynpink29

I will post a link to my chart :) 

T1, no!! Had sex Monday, got +opk Tuesday, then I Od Wednesday!! Chart proves that. Crazy the way things happen!


----------



## harri

:hugs::hugs::hugs: so happy for both of you! x


----------



## mammag

Now if only this lady would call me back and say I'm hired, then it would be the perfect day


----------



## honeysuede

We only dtd twice 2 days before ov! It was obviously meant to be. Oh is home now. Gotta try to act calm haha xx


----------



## amommy

maybe you should tell him hun! I am sure he will be excited too


----------



## harri

I hope you're a good actress :) x


----------



## Desperado167

Right am away to get dinner ,talk later ,:hugs:


----------



## opalfruits

honeysuede said:


> We only dtd twice 2 days before ov! It was obviously meant to be. Oh is home now. Gotta try to act calm haha xx


Awww more likely to be a girl then hehehe, Oh love the new ticker yey!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: when you said you had to run to loo to scratch yur nipple I KNEW he he he he he (well strongly suspected) :flower:


----------



## harri

Me too Opal - I am currently a nipple scratcher! x


----------



## prettynpink29

FF is not working :shrug: 

won't even let me log on!


----------



## honeysuede

Nope, am a shit actress hehe:haha::haha: gonna tell him after dinner:happydance::happydance:

Does anyone know if I carry on taking my B6 or do I ween off it?? same goes for folic acid
xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

B6 and Folic acid are both in prenatals so I think you are fine :)


----------



## harri

looks like it's safe:

There are some alternative therapies that have been shown to be safe and effective for pregnant women to take to relieve some of the uncomfortable side effects of pregnancy.

Nausea in early pregnancy: acupuncture, acupressure, ginger root (250 mg capsules 4 times a day), and vitamin B6 (pyridoxine, 25 mg two or three times a day) work well. Sipping the thick syrup from inside a can of peaches, pears, mixed fruits, pineapples, or orange slices may also help.


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks girls:hugs:
I am taking 100mg of b6 though for short lp, is that too much do you think?
xxx


----------



## mammag

It's been screwing up all day.


----------



## dachsundmom

i take both


----------



## AverysMommy

That I am not sure of, hopefully someone will chime in for you. My vitamin only has 2.6mg of B6... that's quite a difference, so Im not sure.


----------



## mammag

mammag said:


> It's been screwing up all day.

Lol, I meant FF when I posted this :)


----------



## dachsundmom

You have to have the FA until at least 12 weeks and the B6 will help with any nausea you might get...as a matter of fact, some prescription nausea meds have high doses of B6 in them...your body will expell what it does not use.


----------



## prettynpink29

mammag said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> It's been screwing up all day.
> 
> Lol, I meant FF when I posted this :)Click to expand...


lol I knew that's what you meant :) :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

add my FF chart to my siggy :):)


----------



## mammag

You're deffo 9 dpo, WOW that is a dark line :)


----------



## prettynpink29

I know!! I still can't believe it!!

going to get bloods now:) 

be back on later girls!!


----------



## mrsb2010

W.O.W. I'm gobsmacked. Didn't expect two BFPs today!! Massive congrats to you both. This is just the best news! I am smiling so much for you guys. Xxx


----------



## honeysuede

mrsb2010 said:


> W.O.W. I'm gobsmacked. Didn't expect two BFPs today!! Massive congrats to you both. This is just the best news! I am smiling so much for you guys. Xxx

Thank you:hugs: I still CAN NOT believe it, telling OH in 1 hour!! xxx


----------



## harri

When are you going to tell your mum her dream was right T3? I hope you have a fab evening with OH tonight :hugs:


----------



## mrsb2010

Enjoy telling your OH! Truely amazing news. X


----------



## honeysuede

harri said:


> When are you going to tell your mum her dream was right T3? I hope you have a fab evening with OH tonight :hugs:

I was on the phone to mum while waiting for the digi result!! I have made her swear not to tell a soul of course. Just gonna have dinner now & break the news, he is in a good mood tonight too:haha: eeekkxxxxx


----------



## harri

HAVE FUN - HOPE IT'S AMAZING! Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Looks like we're not even accepted for ivf yet :cry: and looks like I'm fooked :cry:
 



Attached Files:







591b2003.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, no panic yet...it could be getting signed any day now...that might just be a copy of what was sent to the hospital.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

It is a copy of what they sent to the hospital but it's asking the hospital if they would put us on the list..... We're not even on the list yet he told us last week we should here from the hospital by Monday/Tuesday just gone its now Friday :cry:


----------



## harri

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: bloody NHS and their bloody letters - always delayed! The good thing is he has strongly recommended that IVF is the course of action to take and noted your severe endo which to me seems like if they would place you as high priority over unexplained infertility as your condition has been highlighted and could worsen.

I hope you hear back soon! It could be that they sent the letter to the hospital first and they had a delay in sending it to you. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, it might just be that this is a formality and the doc is trying to be respectful of those who make the decisions. Can you call your doc and ask what this means?:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura, I am sorry hun! :hugs: :hugs: I know nothing about NHS or how it works :hugs: :hugs: 

But they need to put you on that list ASAP! :hugs: You deserve to be on there! :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Ok...my first beat at 17DPO was 575
> 
> My 2nd @ 19DPO...1682
> 
> I think I am ok.:flower:

OH YEAH!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ok...my first beat at 17DPO was 575
> 
> My 2nd @ 19DPO...1682
> 
> I think I am ok.:flower:
> 
> OH YEAH!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Brooke some how I missed this!!! 

That is wonderful hun:happydance::happydance: More then doubled:happydance:

Brooke when is your EDD


----------



## USAFKnineWife

prettynpink29 said:


> Just got this batch in the mail...
> 
> What the hell is up with the dye??? The same on all 3 tests!!!
> 
> Never gotten lines this dark on ICs before

HOLY SHIT!! Dye running or not those are LINES!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## harri

Laura - have you had any more CM? Experiencing any ov pains? 

Mer:hi:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

honeysuede said:


> OH MY GOD!! Tell me I am not dreaming!!!

The digi doesn't lie!!!!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Mer! :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> Laura - have you had any more CM? Experiencing any ov pains?
> 
> Mer:hi:

:hi: Harri!!:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

prettynpink29 said:


> Thanks Mer! :)

I am just so stinkin excited for you all!!! One of the best days ever!!!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

One other thing I didn't do this cycle.... Use preseed! 
After Brooke telling me about how it startles sperm and kills them if it's not in ur cooter long enough to warm up! Decided to skip it this month :)


----------



## honeysuede

Laura, :hugs::hugs::hugs: The NHS do suck at times but it doesn't necessarily mean you have a longer wait hun:hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## honeysuede

We had our meal, he went to pour me wine to which I declined (thought he might have guessed but no haha!!) then after I said I needed to talk to him then started shaking & almost had a panic attack:blush: what an idiot I can be. I gave him the digi, he is not a man of emotions but he is very happy indeed & he is all buzzed now!! He says it will take a while to sink in.... you're telling me mate!!:haha: He has agreed not to tell anyone until at least 8 weeks.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Oh we used preseed for only the 2nd time this cycle, first time we used it was not near ov. Doubt that is what done it though, think it was just meant to be. Well I hope it was anyway xxxx


----------



## prettynpink29

T3 congrats again hun!! :) 

My OH is out of town till sunday night, so just you girls know and my Dr:) 

And Dr just called and asked if I would come in, in an hour for a urine test. I declined lol think I have had enough excitement/shock for today and I know that is something OH would be sad about if he didn't get to come. plus I am terrified to get anymore bad news alone!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, didn't he just do a blood draw?


----------



## prettynpink29

Yes, but blood Results won't be in till Monday. I think he just offered me the urine test to be nice:)


----------



## honeysuede

prettynpink29 said:


> T3 congrats again hun!! :)
> 
> My OH is out of town till sunday night, so just you girls know and my Dr:)
> 
> And Dr just called and asked if I would come in, in an hour for a urine test. I declined lol think I have had enough excitement/shock for today and I know that is something OH would be sad about if he didn't get to come. plus I am terrified to get anymore bad news alone!!

Thanks hun, congrats to you too:hugs: oh so you have to wait to tell your OH? Bet he will be so happy:happydance:
Brooke, you have 2 new bump buddies hehe:haha: What is your EDD? I just found out my EDD is the exact same as my mum's whe she was pg with me but I came 10 days late.xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Sorry that question was to both of you about the due date xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I should know more about my EDD, when I see the doc again on Wednesday.:thumbup:


----------



## mammag

I got it guys!! She called back :) start Feb 6 th. Perfect day :cloud9:


----------



## MrsStutler

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: YAY!! I am being told I have to leave for dinner, right now, but I had to say CONGRATULATIONS GIRLS!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Omg girls I've been busy past two days and only just read my way through 30+ pages. I started crying at brookes 2nd beta results and haven't stopped yet. I am so so so so very happy for you all. Congrats heather Tracey and Brooke on being up the duff and congrats grace on the job. You guys are all awesome people and I feel so privileged to have just been part of you finding out albeit a bit late. I wish someone was online now!!! Stupid time differences.

Laura - I hope you get things sorted ASAP re ivf I know how much that all means to you.

God I better go and pull myself together before oh gets home from cricket.


----------



## honeysuede

waiting2c said:


> Omg girls I've been busy past two days and only just read my way through 30+ pages. I started crying at brookes 2nd beta results and haven't stopped yet. I am so so so so very happy for you all. Congrats heather Tracey and Brooke on being up the duff and congrats grace on the job. You guys are all awesome people and I feel so privileged to have just been part of you finding out albeit a bit late. I wish someone was online now!!! Stupid time differences.
> 
> Laura - I hope you get things sorted ASAP re ivf I know how much that all means to you.
> 
> God I better go and pull myself together before oh gets home from cricket.

:happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo: Well done Grace!!!
xxx:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Morning ladies!!! Well I think it is starting to sink in now, although now, no matter how hard I try, I am worrying a bit as I pray this is a sticky bean. I am going to stay confident though, I am still on:cloud9:

I tested again this morning & the OPK was near positive & the IC has a darker line but not as clear as the FR was yesterday - they are my new best friend:thumbup:

Still getting a lot of pulling & cramping:nope:

How is everyone else doing today anyway?? Laura - I hope you are feeling better today:hugs::hugs:
xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







test11dpo.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Desperado167

Well done grace on your job ,wonderful news ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,well I folded and tested on three different and nada ,just a white blank test ,:cry:Had so much hope for this cycle and it's all been crushed ,am heading back to bed ,:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## waiting2c

Awwww maybe it's just too early. How many dpo are you? :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies ,well I folded and tested on three different and nada ,just a white blank test ,:cry:Had so much hope for this cycle and it's all been crushed ,am heading back to bed ,:cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: It's still early hun, I had a blank whit test the day before my positive so don't give up, I am sending all the:dust: I can your way xxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

waiting2c said:


> Awwww maybe it's just too early. How many dpo are you? :hugs: :hugs:

Ten ,:nope:I just can't stop crying


----------



## waiting2c

Sorry just saw your ticker. 10dpo is still early. Don't give up hope yet :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

I agree with Tracey:hugs: The Tracey's have spoken!! haha, you still have time, when is AF due?
xx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies ,well I folded and tested on three different and nada ,just a white blank test ,:cry:Had so much hope for this cycle and it's all been crushed ,am heading back to bed ,:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: It's still early hun, I had a blank whit test the day before my positive so don't give up, I am sending all the:dust: I can your way xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks babes ,:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Your chart still looks good:thumbup:xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Ooooh just checked it out and I agree your chart looks amazing


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh T!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Brooke, how you doing today?
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I am the same as I am everyday, lol. You?:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> I am the same as I am everyday, lol. You?:hugs:

I am good thanks, on:cloud9: still:haha:

Am just about to go post some ebay parcels then I am buying a food blender!! really getting into this kitchen lark after a few successful meals:haha: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::haha:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> :thumbup::haha:

Haven't see Laura yet today, hope she's ok xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Laura ,I hope u are ok sweetie ,TTc sucks :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Laura ,I hope u are ok sweetie ,TTc sucks :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Totally sucks balls!:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm ok think I totally missed ov :shrug: I did an ok last night there was a line but not pos but I never have any kind of line a couple of days after ov, I had cloudy pee last night - pre ov, and today I keep getting like mini electric shocks from down low up to my belly button I'm just going toforget about this cycle and concentrate on my op and what I'm going to do after it I will miss next cycle too because o will be less than a week after op so I won't be well enough,


----------



## wanabeamama

Here it is not much of a line really but there is one which is storage for me so late on
 



Attached Files:







b01756c2.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, did you take your temp today?


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes it's gone up I will post it


----------



## wanabeamama

Here it is
 



Attached Files:







e2b41304.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Desperado167

Am not really understanding it have u just o yesterday ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't know if I have O'd at all :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

We havnt bd since Monday so if I just od it's useless


----------



## dachsundmom

If you put in two more high temps, does FF call it for yesterday?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I will have a look


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> I will have a look

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok I've put my average post o temps in and still havnt got o
 



Attached Files:







88ab5619.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Ok I've put my average post o temps in and still havnt got o

Am not too great at reading these charts but could your body have tried to o but didn't !:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, FF usually needs 4-5 pre-OV temps to give you an OV day, unless it detects a huge dip...I think you will have to manually override it and guess the day.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

OMG OMG OMG HUGE CONGRATS to T3 and Heather!!! I am sooooooooo happy for you two!!! 

Grace great news on the job :)

T2... Hugs

Laura...hugs

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Nicole! How are they hanging? LOL


----------



## Grumblebea

Lol, the nice things is nothing is hanging :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank god but wow like I don't already have a low chance lol
 



Attached Files:







1b4462e4.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 3









71188e70.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Thank god but wow like I don't already have a low chance lol

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks Nicole:hugs:

Laura, so you are 3dpo now then right? I am confused:blush: Nothing new there hehe:haha: xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah 3dpo ughhhhh


----------



## honeysuede

Laura, if you BD'd Monday & ov'd wednesday you are in with a chance, we only bd'd 2 days before ov this cycle:hugs: xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah we bd 2times Saturday night and once Monday night


----------



## prettynpink29

Desperado167 said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Awwww maybe it's just too early. How many dpo are you? :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Ten ,:nope:I just can't stop cryingClick to expand...

There still hope hun!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
And your chart looks great! :)
:hugs::hugs::flower::kiss:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Nicole, Mrs S, and T1! :hugs: 

How is everyone today?

Laura I just want to pop threw the screen and give you big:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

mammag said:


> I got it guys!! She called back :) start Feb 6 th. Perfect day :cloud9:

Congrats Grace!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, now that we know S has good jizz, you are totally ok with it being not on OV day or the day before.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: Brooke


----------



## honeysuede

Laura, you are in with a chance for sure:hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Desperado167

Laura ,as the ladies say there is still hope for you babes ,xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> Laura ,as the ladies say there is still hope for you babes ,xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:

And there is still hope for you this cycle too sweetie:hugs: when is AF due for you again? xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks girls I have no idea what would happen about the op IF my dream actually did come true :shrug:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Thanks girls I have no idea what would happen about the op IF my dream actually did come true :shrug:

Well I guess it just gets canceled? I am going to cancel my HSG as long as all is ok after drs Tuesday:hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh god yeah although one of my clients is 20 weeks pg and just had her appendix out :shrug:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Oh god yeah although one of my clients is 20 weeks pg and just had her appendix out :shrug:

Oh really? I guess that is in a different area:hugs: must be risky though.
I so hope you ger your dream:bfp: this cycle:hugs:

Laura I was going to ask you if you don't mind, I have heard hairdye can be harmful in PG but my hairdresser is 30 weeks pg herself & she is still working in her salon, dying hair (incukding her own) etc. What is your opinion hun? xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Laura ,as the ladies say there is still hope for you babes ,xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> And there is still hope for you this cycle too sweetie:hugs: when is AF due for you again? xxxxClick to expand...

I suppose it's not due till next wednesday ,:shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 I colour pregnant woman's hair every day they only reason that it could potentially be harmful is if you were to have an allergic reaction to the colour and the only other thing is your hair can sometimes be a little resistant ( not take as well as usual ) but there is no evidence that is has ever caused any problems during pregnancy 
I would however just have a skin test before hand because your skin can also become sensitive but if your skin test is ok your good to go :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Laura ,as the ladies say there is still hope for you babes ,xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> And there is still hope for you this cycle too sweetie:hugs: when is AF due for you again? xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I suppose it's not due till next wednesday ,:shrug:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I will be praying you get your bfp :hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks Laura, that has made me feel better, I feel like I should know all these things:blush:

T2, hoping to see a :bfp: in the next few days from you:thumbup:

Right ladies, I am off in a minute to my nan's, my wonderful mum is down from Norfolk for tonight until the morning so having an evening there. I have told my nan the reason I won't be drinking tonight is cos I am on co-codamol for a bad back, feel bad lying hope she doesn't guess as she seems to know all:blush:

Have a lovely rest of day / evening xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Thanks Laura, that has made me feel better, I feel like I should know all these things:blush:
> 
> T2, hoping to see a :bfp: in the next few days from you:thumbup:
> 
> Right ladies, I am off in a minute to my nan's, my wonderful mum is down from Norfolk for tonight until the morning so having an evening there. I have told my nan the reason I won't be drinking tonight is cos I am on co-codamol for a bad back, feel bad lying hope she doesn't guess as she seems to know all:blush:
> 
> Have a lovely rest of day / evening xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Have a great time babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Laura ,as the ladies say there is still hope for you babes ,xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> And there is still hope for you this cycle too sweetie:hugs: when is AF due for you again? xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I suppose it's not due till next wednesday ,:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: I will be praying you get your bfp :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: what you doin tonight T? :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omfg I am in shock and disgusted at this post https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/852716-want-give-my-unborn-baby-away-because-boy.html
It breaks my heart why do people like the get blessed with a beautiful baby and I can't :cry: I'm so angry


----------



## harri

That's absolutely disgusting!!!! Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Harri how's the tummy pains? :hugs::hugs: are you feeling any better :hugs:


----------



## harri

They're nowhere near as bad thanks Laura :hugs: how are you sweetie? Xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

What did I miss? LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't read the post.


----------



## Desperado167

Me either ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

It was some 18 year old girl who was having a tantrum because she had a boy instead of a girl saying she hates boys and what would she do with a boy and she's not with the baby's dad any moreso she doesn't want the baby she said some shocking awfull things :(


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> It was some 18 year old girl who was having a tantrum because she had a boy instead of a girl saying she hates boys and what would she do with a boy and she's not with the baby's dad any moreso she doesn't want the baby she said some shocking awfull things :(

Omfg ,:cry::cry::cry::growlmad::nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

I know I think it's been taken off all together the girl just joined today so her account must have been de activated it really upset me :(


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> I know I think it's been taken off all together the girl just joined today so her account must have been de activated it really upset me :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hehe Brooke I love your new pic :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

How you feeling T? :hugs:


----------



## harri

I'm hoping it was a fraud doing it to get people's backs up, it would be shocking to think that someone would be so horrible about such a gift in life! Some people are so cruel x


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> How you feeling T? :hugs:

Emotionally and physically exhausted ,just got kids to bed and am heading there myself ,thanks for checking on me :hugs:Talk tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok t sleep tight have a beautiful dream and see what tomorrow brings :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Did you get to read it harri?


----------



## harri

Have a nice sleep T :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## harri

I still have it as it was still open 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/7d460a77.jpg


----------



## harri

I just find the fact she uses despise so disturbing! X


----------



## wanabeamama

Absolutely shocking it really is :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:

Dear God, I hope it was reported.


----------



## wanabeamama

It's gone she has been taken off bnb it was the bit that said it bugs me that god didn't think I could be the mother of a girl .......... Omg god blessed you with a child wake the hell up :(


----------



## wanabeamama

My left boob hurts :(


----------



## harri

Exactly!!! 

Ouchy, I hope your boob feels better soon :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## wanabeamama

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## wanabeamama

:haha:
 



Attached Files:







a31d479e.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## harri

And me: 

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMFG, I love your siggy pic!:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## harri

Hahahahahahahahahahahaaaaa 
:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

:haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Pretty please can I ss ? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Pretty please can I ss ? :haha:

I will allow it, this one time....go for it!:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance:
1. All day today I have been getting like electric shocks going from my pelvis towards my belly button 

2. I have spent 2 days crying :cry:

3. I have acid reflux

4. The tit thingy

5.i have been sooo tired like I can't be arsed to get up for a drink

6. I have an itchy bum


----------



## harri

Please do! X


----------



## harri

Ooooooooooooooooooooo innnnnnnteresting (mr burns style) lol 

Sounds good :thumbup: x


----------



## wanabeamama

:haha: 

It's just the weird electric shock kind of pain thing it's buggin me


----------



## harri

I've had that recently but mines in the lady bits! :haha: very annoying! X


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ouchy in the lady bits ? :( :nope:

How's your tummy today harri?


----------



## harri

Yep! Just every now and then! It's weird! 

It's much better than it was thanks :hugs: :hugs: how are you today sweet? I was worried about you this morning :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls! 

been out and about doing some shopping! 

what did I miss! :)


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm ok I don't let anything keep me down for long I have to stay positive :hugs: but I couldn't do it without you guys :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm glad your feeling better :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

I am just sitting here stuffing my face with chocolate chip cookies :)


----------



## wanabeamama

:munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch:


----------



## mammag

I just ate a a ridiculous amount of hot wings, but not nearly as many as my 4 year old, now that child can put away some food.


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather are you excited for oh coming home? Do you have anything planned?


----------



## mammag

Well, if I had O'ed when I thought I had, AF would have came today :shrug: so IDK where I am. :( Boo.


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL yumm!! 

I just ate a delishes veggie sandwich and a few sun chips :) Tasted so good!


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Well, if I had O'ed when I thought I had, AF would have came today :shrug: so IDK where I am. :( Boo.

Did you pops today?


----------



## mammag

No, assumed I was out. I'll wait till Monday I think till I test again.


----------



## prettynpink29

wanabeamama said:


> Heather are you excited for oh coming home? Do you have anything planned?


Yes!! I have the digitals sitting there just waiting to be peed on :haha:

I peed on 2 more FRER just a few minutes ago! Definitely not as dark as yesterdays, but I did drink 3 water bottles in the last 2 hours and have been peeing like crazy all day :) So not too worried! 

Nothing planned! Need ideas :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I have no ideas....I'm not that type of girl. I'm just more of a 'here's a stick' person.:haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

These are the ones I just peed on. My pee was almost clear where as yesterday's was way way dark lol 

So I hope im still ok??
 



Attached Files:







bf51ac50.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## harri

I was a here's a stick kind of person too! And I did it whilst we were sat in the car! :rofl: 

Glad your feeling better Laura :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Congrats on the job Grace! Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Don't play 'guess the depth of the line.' You are totally fine.:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Brooke!!! That's what I needed to hear :)


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH has looked at more sticks than he would care to admit; he also knows where to find the sticks at Walmart, which brands are good, and to avoid the blue dye.

he can talk about the 'fertile window' with the best of them.:haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mammag

LMAO Dmom, my DH no longer trusts any line on any test, as he's seen so many that have not resulted in pregnancy; and he really hates blue dyes. Lol, our poor OH's.


----------



## mammag

I was wondering, just for kicks, those tests I took yesterday, I took them right after I got them out of the car that they had been sitting in all night, and Dmom, you know how cold it was out here. Do you think that maybe that could have affected the results? Or am I just grasping at straws? :blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> Omfg I am in shock and disgusted at this post https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/852716-want-give-my-unborn-baby-away-because-boy.html
> It breaks my heart why do people like the get blessed with a beautiful baby and I can't :cry: I'm so angry

I don't know what it is about...when I click on it; it says that I don't have permission to view it.:nope:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> It was some 18 year old girl who was having a tantrum because she had a boy instead of a girl saying she hates boys and what would she do with a boy and she's not with the baby's dad any moreso she doesn't want the baby she said some shocking awfull things :(

OMFG! What a terrible person she is...I don't care the circumstances...you should NEVER feel that way about your baby!:cry:


----------



## mammag

She posted the same post today on yahoo answers 

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120114114608AAwObBn


----------



## prettynpink29

mammag said:


> She posted the same post today on yahoo answers
> 
> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120114114608AAwObBn

HOLY SHIT!! :growlmad::gun::grr::growlmad:


----------



## prettynpink29

Grace I have no clue about the tests left in the car hun :shrug:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi lovlies!!:flower:

How is everyone dping today? good I hope? Heather the tests look fine although I have been doing the same thing hehe:haha: 
Grace - POAS!
Laura - they do sound like good symptoms, I keep getting the electric shooting pains:thumbup:

That teenage mum thing has really angered me, I just read the yahoo post, I bet she replies to one of the people offering to take him even though she knows nothing about them. Grrrr!!! she DOES NOT deserve to have this little one:growlmad::grr: I hope she grows up - and quick.

Well today am nervous as AF is due:nope: but my temp is still good & my lines are getting darker so I am trying to relax:blush:

I had a lovely time with my mum & nan last night, nan kept saying "help yourself to a drink darling" but I think I got away with it ok:haha::haha:
xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Tests12dpo.JPG
File size: 160.7 KB
Views: 3









chartgraph_module.jpg
File size: 86.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## amommy

Everything is fine T3 honey, your temps are still way up, and your tests are positive.. I know its hard not to worry but I have wonderful positive feelings about all 3 of you.. 

I am having O pains, and DtD today, so I guess I am in the running for this month! haha


----------



## honeysuede

amommy said:


> Everything is fine T3 honey, your temps are still way up, and your tests are positive.. I know its hard not to worry but I have wonderful positive feelings about all 3 of you..
> 
> I am having O pains, and DtD today, so I guess I am in the running for this month! haha

Thanks sweetie:hugs::hugs:
Yay you're going into the TWW:happydance::happydance: when will you be testing?
xxxx


----------



## amommy

8 dpo maybe, if i can last that long.. last couple months i have waited..


----------



## honeysuede

amommy said:


> 8 dpo maybe, if i can last that long.. last couple months i have waited..

I got a clear:bfn: at 9dpo then my:bfp:s the next day so I would say test each morning from 8-9dpo but then have always been a POASA:haha::haha:xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Oh my god, I just read something quite shocking in the first tri forum: 

I know she says she feels bad & doesn't want to offend, but I can't help thinking why get PG in the first place? it just seems so unfair:cry: xxxx


----------



## harri

Oh god! :-S


----------



## honeysuede

She has now changed her original post that said she thought the baby might be "an ugly handicapped person" like the father. :growlmad: xx


----------



## harri

Urghh! How is everyone this morning? 

T3 when I was taking my weekly bump pic it reminded me to remind you to start now! Your 4 weeks so do it today and then every Sunday :) x


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, I don't think the temp outside would really affect the tests...if you think about it, those things are shipped by truck, to the store in the winter and summer, and I highly doubt they are kept in a climate controlled environment.

Same thing when we order them off of the internet...they are shipped in some very cold weather and sometimes sit in the mailbox.:hugs::hugs:

Girls, FYI...be careful about posting threads from other forums on to our thread...we can get in trouble for it.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

As to the one from first tri, in some ways, I understand this one...my ex left me when he realized I was going to have DD. Suffice to say, what should have been the happiest time of my life, was just plain awful. I worried constantly about the relationship I was going to have to have with him, for the rest of my life, and if I would resent DD for his leaving. Of course everything worked out for the best, but, I was on the pill and had no intention of having kids at that point in my life. When you are young and on your own, pregnancy looks a lot different. As to the woman afraid of having a boy...that is something requiring professional help.:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Grace, I don't think the temp outside would really affect the tests...if you think about it, those things are shipped by truck, to the store in the winter and summer, and I highly doubt they are kept in a climate controlled environment.
> 
> Same thing when we order them off of the internet...they are shipped in some very cold weather and sometimes sit in the mailbox.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Girls, FYI...be careful about posting threads from other forums on to our thread...we can get in trouble for it.:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> As to the one from first tri, in some ways, I understand this one...my ex left me when he realized I was going to have DD. Suffice to say, what should have been the happiest time of my life, was just plain awful. I worried constantly about the relationship I was going to have to have with him, for the rest of my life, and if I would resent DD for his leaving. Of course everything worked out for the best, but, I was on the pill and had no intention of having kids at that point in my life. When you are young and on your own, pregnancy looks a lot different. As to the woman afraid of having a boy...that is something requiring professional help.:growlmad::hugs:

 I see what you mean with that & I agree actually, it was just the bit she has now taken out about it being "mentally handicapped & butt ugly like it's dad". I guess she has taken it out now so thought better of it.
How are you today Brooke?:hugs:

True about the tests too - sometimes they sit in the mail box or mail vans in the snow or extreme heat etc
xxxxx


----------



## harri

Totally agree on that Brooke! My sister was 17 and on the pill and wasn't sure she wanted to keep my niece as it wasn't the right time, before she even had the chance to make her mind up her ex announced it to everyone so she couldn't do anything but keep her. 
My niece is 11 and my sister still can't trust men and hasn't had a stable relationship since :cry: :cry: xx


----------



## honeysuede

harri said:


> Urghh! How is everyone this morning?
> 
> T3 when I was taking my weekly bump pic it reminded me to remind you to start now! Your 4 weeks so do it today and then every Sunday :) x

Oooh good idea!!! thanks hun:hugs: although I have been sooo bloated the last few days I look 12 weeks not 4!!! :haha:
xxxx


----------



## harri

Haha I doubt you do! I felt like that though! X


----------



## dachsundmom

It's weird, I can see both sides of this one and as long as the girl has a support system, she and her LO will be fine...I hope.:hugs::hugs:

T3, stop testing...you will drive yourself nuts...you have an appt with your GP, let him sort it for you.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> It's weird, I can see both sides of this one and as long as the girl has a support system, she and her LO will be fine...I hope.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> T3, stop testing...you will drive yourself nuts...you have an appt with your GP, let him sort it for you.:hugs::hugs:

I know, I think I will leave the tests alone now. Shall I still temp? I guess not? This is all so new to me:shrug: xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

harri said:


> Haha I doubt you do! I felt like that though! X

Well I took the pic & I look like a fat munter:haha::haha: I don't mind though, good buy size 8-10 clothes!! hope to see you again some day xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, I stopped temping, bc they are bound to fluctuate and I didn't want to drive myself nuts.

What the hell is a munter? LOL


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> T3, I stopped temping, bc they are bound to fluctuate and I didn't want to drive myself nuts.
> 
> What the hell is a munter? LOL

Ok, I think I will stop temping & testing.... Tuesday when I go to the drs:haha::haha:

:rofl::rofl:Sorry, Munter is just a funny word that I use, kinda like a rough looking person of complete idiot I guess:haha: I think it is English slang:haha:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::haha:


----------



## harri

Embrace it T3 :haha: x


----------



## honeysuede

harri said:


> Embrace it T3 :haha: x

I am, I fell so lucky & this is truely the loveliest thing to happen to me:hugs:

I just made my first smoothie using my new blender!! (Glender the blender):happydance::happydance:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning ladies, I'm a little worried this morning I have woken up with the awfull heavy pelvis and pressure in my lower back and my pee was thick and cloudy I'm so confused it's not crampy just feels like there's a huge balloon full of water in there I just want to get this operation out of the way I don't usually have trouble at this point in my cycle I'm just worried I have a cyst on the right as well :(


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: oh no Laura! :hugs: I don't know much when it comes to cysts! :hugs: xx


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Morning ladies, I'm a little worried this morning I have woken up with the awfull heavy pelvis and pressure in my lower back and my pee was thick and cloudy I'm so confused it's not crampy just feels like there's a huge balloon full of water in there I just want to get this operation out of the way I don't usually have trouble at this point in my cycle I'm just worried I have a cyst on the right as well :(

Hi hun, :hugs: is this something that has happened before? xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

It's ok :hugs: all I can really do is wait :coffee::coffee:

I just got a letter to go for a smere test I only had one 14 months ago but he did say Thayer will want an up to date test for ivf


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, I'm a little worried this morning I have woken up with the awfull heavy pelvis and pressure in my lower back and my pee was thick and cloudy I'm so confused it's not crampy just feels like there's a huge balloon full of water in there I just want to get this operation out of the way I don't usually have trouble at this point in my cycle I'm just worried I have a cyst on the right as well :(
> 
> Hi hun, :hugs: is this something that has happened before? xxxClick to expand...

No I sometimes feel like this just before of after af but not at 4-5 dpo 
That reminds me ff moved ov this morning I am 5dpo apparently :happydance:
And it chanced my sex status to excellent :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







de94ca73.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wanabeamama

My temps are still crap though


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> :happydance:

:happydance::happydance: yay!!! that's good news:thumbup: will you be testing before AF is due this month?
xxx


----------



## harri

:happydance: :happydance: beautiful chart :thumbup: EXCELLENT :thumbup: x


----------



## wanabeamama

No I'm just gona hold out I'm not riding to much hope on it I don't want the disappointment af is due the day of my surgery and they will do a pg test before hand 
, unless of course there is something that makes me really think I need to test like if I don't start spotting or something


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey where is my morning hug off Brooke :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, do you feel like you might have a urinary infection?:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> No I'm just gona hold out I'm not riding to much hope on it I don't want the disappointment af is due the day of my surgery and they will do a pg test before hand
> , unless of course there is something that makes me really think I need to test like if I don't start spotting or something

Good idea hun:thumbup: just try to relax until your surgery, It's next week sometime right?
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

No I don't feel like I need to pee, it's hard to explain it feels like when I stand up there is a lot of weight on the top were my legs join my torso and in my lower back and just feel generally bloated :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Hey where is my morning hug off Brooke :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> No I'm just gona hold out I'm not riding to much hope on it I don't want the disappointment af is due the day of my surgery and they will do a pg test before hand
> , unless of course there is something that makes me really think I need to test like if I don't start spotting or something
> 
> Good idea hun:thumbup: just try to relax until your surgery, It's next week sometime right?
> xxxClick to expand...

A week on Friday 11-12 days I think :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Hey where is my morning hug off Brooke :cry:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I need to go n make breakfast yeah I know it's 1pm but Sunday is lazy day lol


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> No I'm just gona hold out I'm not riding to much hope on it I don't want the disappointment af is due the day of my surgery and they will do a pg test before hand
> , unless of course there is something that makes me really think I need to test like if I don't start spotting or something
> 
> Good idea hun:thumbup: just try to relax until your surgery, It's next week sometime right?
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> A week on Friday 11-12 days I think :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow look at T2's chart :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, what are you making for breakfast? We always do pancakes on Sunday.


----------



## harri

Mmm pancakes! I had boring old bran flakes! :( boo!


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Wow look at T2's chart :happydance:

Ooo it is looking good!!:happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

harri said:


> Mmm pancakes! I had boring old bran flakes! :( boo!

Bran flakes? I cannot imagine.:haha: I eat bagels every morning, except for Sunday.

I do not miss a meal...ever.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,tested and it was a bfn ,got excited wen I saw my temp rise but I think I'll leave the tests for a few days ,Laura sorry u are poorly ,t1 and t3 and heather and b Harri,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Love u ladies :kiss:


----------



## wanabeamama

Bacon,egg and smoked cheese on toast mmmmm I don't have time during the week I just have Starbucks coffee instead lol


----------



## harri

I never miss a meal ever! X


----------



## wanabeamama

T there is still time and that temp rise has shown that :hugs: I'm going to keep praying and hope it works :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> T there is still time and that temp rise has shown that :hugs: I'm going to keep praying and hope it works :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Bless you babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Thank you ,xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies ,tested and it was a bfn ,got excited wen I saw my temp rise but I think I'll leave the tests for a few days ,Laura sorry u are poorly ,t1 and t3 and heather and b Harri,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Love u ladies :kiss:

Hi hun, you are still early as AF isn't due for 3 days right? and you have a great chart:thumbup: am keeping everything crossed for you too:hugs: xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I used to go to McDonalds every Sunday and buy egg mcmuffins for the week...kept them in the freezer and microwaved them every morning.:haha:


T2...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> I used to go to McDonalds every Sunday and buy egg mcmuffins for the week...kept them in the freezer and microwaved them every morning.:haha:
> 
> 
> T2...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:haha::haha: My OH used to get egg mcmuffins every Sunday if we were hungover, I would have one without the meet:haha:xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

At least in the States, those muffins only have 250 calories, so I never felt badly about eating them and I might go back to it...I like anything that takes no thought, lol.


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> At least in the States, those muffins only have 250 calories, so I never felt badly about eating them and I might go back to it...I like anything that takes no thought, lol.

:haha::haha:
Last time I was in the states (last September) I tried my first crispie cream! not a doughnut fan but oh my god! amazing! is it true they are he food with the most calories?
xx


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I used to go to McDonalds every Sunday and buy egg mcmuffins for the week...kept them in the freezer and microwaved them every morning.:haha:
> 
> 
> T2...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I love the new breakfast wraps at McDonald's but it's pretty expensive ,how's everyone feeling today?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I used to go to McDonalds every Sunday and buy egg mcmuffins for the week...kept them in the freezer and microwaved them every morning.:haha:
> 
> 
> T2...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I love the new breakfast wraps at McDonald's but it's pretty expensive ,how's everyone feeling today?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I am goo thanks, just sooooooo bloated!!:blush: xx


----------



## dachsundmom

I think the muffins I eat are on the $ menu...:haha:


T3...a Krispy Creme is most definitely not the healthiest thing on earth, but they are damned good...like anything else, if you just eat it every now and again; it's fine.


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I used to go to McDonalds every Sunday and buy egg mcmuffins for the week...kept them in the freezer and microwaved them every morning.:haha:
> 
> 
> T2...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I love the new breakfast wraps at McDonald's but it's pretty expensive ,how's everyone feeling today?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am goo thanks, just sooooooo bloated!!:blush: xxClick to expand...

I remember being like that very early ,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> I think the muffins I eat are on the $ menu...:haha:
> 
> 
> T3...a Krispy Creme is most definitely not the healthiest thing on earth, but they are damned good...like anything else, if you just eat it every now and again; it's fine.

Oh I spelt it completely worng:haha: yeah, I have only had 2, could eat one now actually!!! yum xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I used to go to McDonalds every Sunday and buy egg mcmuffins for the week...kept them in the freezer and microwaved them every morning.:haha:
> 
> 
> T2...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I love the new breakfast wraps at McDonald's but it's pretty expensive ,how's everyone feeling today?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am goo thanks, just sooooooo bloated!!:blush: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I remember being like that very early ,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

 I might actually have to buy some bigger work trousers as mine are uncomfortable. Oh well, shopping:happydance::happydance:xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I have to go buy some huge pj's and knicker and leggings for when I have my op last time I had to walk round in one of oh's T-shirts because nothing would fit me it was about 8days before I could put on a pair of pj's and even then it was uncomfortable lol 
So I'll be shopping too probably tomorrow I need to go and change my Christian louboutin that oh got me for Christmas there 3 sizes too big lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I still have Xmas exchanges to do too.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: mrsb2010 :hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

I hate going out in the cold, so I can't bring myself to go to the mall...


----------



## wanabeamama

I know it's just so busy and it's a Long way that I have to go :( ughhhh ah well shoooooes :)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> I know it's just so busy and it's a Long way that I have to go :( ughhhh ah well shoooooes :)

The mall I need to go to is over an hour away...maybe I will go next weekend and have my BFF meet me...:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: :happydance: I'm going to the place were I met Harri :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:cold::cold::cold::cold:I'm so cold today


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> :happydance: :happydance: I'm going to the place were I met Harri :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's 5 degrees here right now....-15 C


----------



## wanabeamama

Brrrrrrrrrrrr ok it's not that cold here lol


----------



## dachsundmom

How cold is it?


----------



## wanabeamama

-2 Celsius


----------



## prettynpink29

Good morning girls :) 

Not feeling so well this morning, feeling really sick to my stomach :sick: yuck! Was reading through the threads, but had to stop cause of all he breakfast talk lol 

Laura sorry you aren't feeling well hun :hugs: :hugs: yay for ff chart :) lookin good! 

T2 ur chart looks wonderful still!! :hugs: :hugs:

How is everyone else this morning? Sorry if I missed anything important, just couldn't read anymore food talk or I was gonna be :sick:!! lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather how long till oh gets home?


----------



## prettynpink29

Still haven't heard from him yet, so I imagine there still sleeping. He has a 5 hour drive ahead of him. 

I think I know how I am gonna tell him if I can manage to feel better and get up! 

I was gonna get a dozen balloons, half pink/half blue and tie the digital to the end of them:) put the. By the door so when he walks in it the first thing he sees :) what do u think?


----------



## wanabeamama

wow that sounds perfect :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

I like that idea pink!!!


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> It's 5 degrees here right now....-15 C

Holy cow...it's 42F (6C) here and I'm freezing my butt off...have my little space heater going and everything! I'm a wimp when it comes to cold, but I still prefer it over the heat. I'm already starting to dread the summer.

I LOVE that idea pink!! I can't wait 'til you get to tell him!


----------



## mrsb2010

wanabeamama said:


> :hi: mrsb2010 :hi:

Hey Laura. Hope you are feeling better soon. Xxx

Hello to everyone else too! 

Been to ikea today which was a nightmare! I have SPD which was hurting whilst walking around and I cried in the middle of the shop. So embarassing!! But am at SIL's waiting for Sunday dinner so am feeling better now. 

Hope everyone has a good evening/day xx


----------



## wanabeamama

awww :hugs: a sunday dinner makes everything better :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Do you guys think I should test again? I don't know if I should or not.


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Girls!!! :) 

I just hope I can feel better to go and get them! Thrown up twice already :sick: The flower shop here in town would deliver them, but I know one of the girls that works there and I don't think I want to risk it!


----------



## Desperado167

Pink I love that idea of you telling oh ,so sweet ,I bought a card for my oh with dad on the front and put the test inside and a tiny pair of baby socks ,:kiss::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Grace how late is your AF now? 

T2 :hugs: :hugs: that's so sweet :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Going off the day I was so sure I O'ed (ewcm, sore boobs and such) I would be on the second day of my missed AF today.


----------



## prettynpink29

Do you have more tests?


----------



## mammag

Nope, I would have to go buy some


----------



## prettynpink29

up to you then :) I was gonna tell you to go pee if you had one, but up to you if you want to go get one LOL


----------



## mammag

I'm going to run and get one, going to be kicking myself for it though probably. I'll be back!!!


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> I'm going to run and get one, going to be kicking myself for it though probably. I'll be back!!!

YAY:happydance: Will be waiting, good luck hun xxx


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> I'm going to run and get one, going to be kicking myself for it though probably. I'll be back!!!


Good luck babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck grace :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Suppose I better get dressed and go to the shop we have no food in for dinner in so lazy today lol

Heather hope your ok :hugs: just think every time you need to run to the bathroom your baby is getting nice and comfy :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Heather:hugs::hugs: Hope you're ok hun, bet you can't wait to tell OH xx


----------



## Grumblebea

Yay Grace, GL :thumbup:


----------



## Grumblebea

Heather, my doc told me MS is a great sign that things are going well and hormones are strong.


----------



## mammag

Just went to buy the tests, used my card and declined!!! Came home, checked it, and someone had somehow gotten my debit card number and spent every single fucking dime!! I can't believe this shit, second time it's happened in a month, first DH's card and now mine, I don't know how people are getting the numbers, I'm so pissed off right now, Hate technology.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Just went to buy the tests, used my card and declined!!! Came home, checked it, and someone had somehow gotten my debit card number and spent every single fucking dime!! I can't believe this shit, second time it's happened in a month, first DH's card and now mine, I don't know how people are getting the numbers, I'm so pissed off right now, Hate technology.

Oh my god Grace that is terrible:cry::growlmad:
I have had this happen before, I can't believe people do this to others, it is disgusting. You should be able to get it all back though even though I know that's not the point:gun::gun::grr::grr:

So sorry hun
xxxx


----------



## mammag

Yeah, talked to the bank, they said the merchant itself is fraudulent, so I'll definitely get the cash back, but who knows how long that will take. And it's a company in the UK, which makes it even more difficult since it's out of the country. It's just frustrating, luckily it was just my card though, I don't keep much on it, just a little spending money so I don't have to carry cash, DH has all the real cash in his accounts, but it does suck. :growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no grace that's awful :(


----------



## honeysuede

So do they know who in the UK? Yeah, it can take a few weeks to get the cash back, it's more the invasion of your privacy isn't it. Some people are scum:growlmad:
:hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## mammag

Harrogate?? They said the info for the company was false and there was no contact number.


----------



## mammag

They hit it at the same company for $1, then $3, I guess to test it, and then they started making bigger purchases. there were 7 or 8 in total, I just really don't know how they got the number, I never use it online or anything? It's silly.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Harrogate?? They said the info for the company was false and there was no contact number.

Oh that's in Yorkshire (up North) I wonder how they got your details, maybe from an online purchase? last time for me it was fraud through paypal.
xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Morning girls. thats horrible grace, I hope you get it sorted quickly and without too much more hassle. :-(

I love checking this thread now and seeing 8 BFPs, so exciting!!

Back to work full time now, summer holidays are over, bit depressing but consoling myself I will only be working for 5 more months.


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww Tracey i love your avacado


----------



## honeysuede

:happydance:for the avacado:hugs:

So T are you working right up until you are due?
xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Yup - I kinda have to, I earn the most out of me and OH so we need my salary to pay the bills. Have savings to get me through a couple of months on top of the 3 paid months so should be able to be off for 5 months or so. Want to look for a more part time job after that.


----------



## Grumblebea

Wow that sucks Grace!!! T-1 I LOVE avocados, I could eat 1 every day... You are coming along so quickly (well for me you are lol).


----------



## honeysuede

I love avacados too! had one at lunch today, yum yum:thumbup:

xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow I so can't wait to get a bfp it must be the most unbelievable feeling in the world :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Wow I so can't wait to get a bfp it must be the most unbelievable feeling in the world :hugs:

You time is coming soon Laura, I can feel it:hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I hope your right T3 I just cried at the cow & gate advert there is nothing more heart warming than a baby giggle :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

I want nothing more than for you to get your BFP Laura, I think of you all the time. I cant think of anyone more deserving that would make a better mother.


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok now I'm crying again thank you so much :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

waiting2c said:


> I want nothing more than for you to get your BFP Laura, I think of you all the time. I cant think of anyone more deserving that would make a better mother.

100% agree:kiss:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

When I pray for others to get there bfp it always happens it makes me so happy but when I pray for myself it doesn't work :cry:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> When I pray for others to get there bfp it always happens it makes me so happy but when I pray for myself it doesn't work :cry:

well then we will just have to keep praying for you then my lovely:hugs: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry::cry::cry::cry: you girls are the greatest :hugs::hugs: thank you T3 :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry: you girls are the greatest :hugs::hugs: thank you T3 :hugs:

You're welcome hun, I feel like I have known you a lot longer than I have as you are always there with support & advise, it's only fair your turn comes soon, you have waited too long:hugs:

To cheer you up you can laugh at me, I have been eating everything today & I just went & made a massive stodgy cheese covered pasta bake thing which I am eating out of the oven dish. In my pajamas. With even my cats judging me. What a sad sight haha!!:haha:
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: :rofl: yum I'm about to make cheese burgers with chips I'm starving lol 

Thank you T3 :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> I want nothing more than for you to get your BFP Laura, I think of you all the time. I cant think of anyone more deserving that would make a better mother.
> 
> 100% agree:kiss:xxxClick to expand...

Me too babes ,u would be a sweet mom ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks girls! Ok no more food talk lol :haha: I have managed not to throw up again and dnt want too. Not complaining though, just hope I dnt barf on OH during our special moment lol was gonna make him dinner too, but told him he better eat on the way home because I feel ill. And I told him dnt brig it home, I dnt want to smell it :haha: how romantic, huh! 

Laura I really really wish I lived close to you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I want to give u a real hug!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Laura, you DESERVE a BFP


----------



## honeysuede

prettynpink29 said:


> Thanks girls! Ok no more food talk lol :haha: I have managed not to throw up again and dnt want too. Not complaining though, just hope I dnt barf on OH during our special moment lol was gonna make him dinner too, but told him he better eat on the way home because I feel ill. And I told him dnt brig it home, I dnt want to smell it :haha: how romantic, huh!
> 
> Laura I really really wish I lived close to you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I want to give u a real hug!!!!!!! :hugs:

How long until you tell him hun? are you nervous?
xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura I can't wait till the day you get your BFP :hugs: :hugs: I think I will cry just as much as you will :hugs: I pray every night for you hun! And I will continue to pray :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

T3 he should be home around 6pm. And I am so nervous!!! OH is not an emotional guy, I guess I am hoping for the emotional moment between us :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

prettynpink29 said:


> T3 he should be home around 6pm. And I am so nervous!!! OH is not an emotional guy, I guess I am hoping for the emotional moment between us :hugs:

Ok, so am I right in thinking it's 3.30pm there now?? 

My OH is not at all emotional either, that's why I was nervous about telling him but I could tell he was so happy & over joyed:hugs: He is just rubbish at getting it across sometimes! or most of the time!:haha::haha:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :cry: thank you girls it means so much :hugs:
Heather I can't wait to hear how it goes :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

T3 no it is 12:30 pm here :)

I am horrible with the time difference, but I think I am the furthest behind everyone. But Brooke might correct me with this, I think she is the time difference Queen! :haha:


----------



## honeysuede

prettynpink29 said:


> T3 no it is 12:30 pm here :)

oh!:rofl::rofl: for some reason I assumed you were 5 hour behind like NY. silly me. Oh well I will be in bed in an hour but will check online first thing to see how you got on telling him:hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg that ages away lol god we need some entertainment lol


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Omg that ages away lol god we need some entertainment lol

:haha::haha: yeah! We don't even have any POAS to look out for yet:nope:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Mehh I only have opk's to pee on lol


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Mehh I only have opk's to pee on lol

Are you going to buy some PG tests this month? or just wait until the hospital if AF doesn't show? I know you said you wasn't going to test early xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

No I don't wAnt to test really if I can help it If I haven't had any spotting by 13dpo then I might test the day before my op as long as there is no af by then :shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

honeysuede said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry: you girls are the greatest :hugs::hugs: thank you T3 :hugs:
> 
> You're welcome hun, I feel like I have known you a lot longer than I have as you are always there with support & advise, it's only fair your turn comes soon, you have waited too long:hugs:
> 
> To cheer you up you can laugh at me, I have been eating everything today & I just went & made a massive stodgy cheese covered pasta bake thing which I am eating out of the oven dish. In my pajamas. With even my cats judging me. What a sad sight haha!!:haha:
> xxxxClick to expand...

It is after 3 p.m. here and I have not changed out of my pj's. I just finished eating a massive amount of pizza rolls with ranch and hot sauce all while watching Lifetime movies. I did this as well yesterday...Oh and my pj's are Hello Kitty:blush:


----------



## honeysuede

USAFKnineWife said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry: you girls are the greatest :hugs::hugs: thank you T3 :hugs:
> 
> You're welcome hun, I feel like I have known you a lot longer than I have as you are always there with support & advise, it's only fair your turn comes soon, you have waited too long:hugs:
> 
> To cheer you up you can laugh at me, I have been eating everything today & I just went & made a massive stodgy cheese covered pasta bake thing which I am eating out of the oven dish. In my pajamas. With even my cats judging me. What a sad sight haha!!:haha:
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> It is after 3 p.m. here and I have not changed out of my pj's. I just finished eating a massive amount of pizza rolls with ranch and hot sauce all while watching Lifetime movies. I did this as well yesterday...Oh and my pj's are Hello Kitty:blush:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: excellent!! glad I am not the only one! I have just had to change into looser fitting pj bottoms as I am so bloated!:blush:
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> No I don't wAnt to test really if I can help it If I haven't had any spotting by 13dpo then I might test the day before my op as long as there is no af by then :shrug:

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## mammag

I went and got some FRER and was trying to stash them away when DH came in and caught me, he was like; What's that (guess I had a guilty look) so I chose the obvious answer and said "crack" lol, without missing a beat, he's like it's sure as hell YOUR crack :haha: I need help!

P.S. didn't take one yet, cuz my pee is way too clear.


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: grace i cant beleive you said crack lol
hurry up and pee :grr:


----------



## waiting2c

back now girls, sorry had to duck off to an appointment.

Heather - cant wait to hear how it goes with OH, I will be online still too I reckon as I am so far ahead


----------



## USAFKnineWife

honeysuede said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry: you girls are the greatest :hugs::hugs: thank you T3 :hugs:
> 
> You're welcome hun, I feel like I have known you a lot longer than I have as you are always there with support & advise, it's only fair your turn comes soon, you have waited too long:hugs:
> 
> To cheer you up you can laugh at me, I have been eating everything today & I just went & made a massive stodgy cheese covered pasta bake thing which I am eating out of the oven dish. In my pajamas. With even my cats judging me. What a sad sight haha!!:haha:
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> It is after 3 p.m. here and I have not changed out of my pj's. I just finished eating a massive amount of pizza rolls with ranch and hot sauce all while watching Lifetime movies. I did this as well yesterday...Oh and my pj's are Hello Kitty:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha: excellent!! glad I am not the only one! I have just had to change into looser fitting pj bottoms as I am so bloated!:blush:
> xxxClick to expand...

Check back with me when you have "backfat" flowing out the backside of your pj bottoms and your tank won't go over your bump!:haha: Don't get me wrong...I love my bump...just not the backfat!:haha::haha: I totally feel you on the bloating...I was bloated from day 1! My size 0 jeans wouldn't fit the first week. I like to say that as soon as I got that positive test; my hips spread! Don't mind it one bit though...have loads of yoga pants!:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

mer i cant beleive your 29 weeks already its gone so fast it feels like yesterday trying to get you to stop taking your temp lol


----------



## mammag

I POAS, :bfn: :( No pics cuz I don't want DH to see me obsessing over it, I'll take one in the morning though and post it for you guys.


----------



## prettynpink29

3 more hours!! :)


----------



## prettynpink29

Grace :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> mer i cant beleive your 29 weeks already its gone so fast it feels like yesterday trying to get you to stop taking your temp lol

IKR! One minute I feel like it is just dragging by and then the next I am freaking out that there is still so much to do! With all of this POAS talk I actually for a spilt second thought about going and peeing on one!:wacko: I was so paranoid in the beginning with taking my temp and POAS that I threw my BBT out as to not continue to do it!:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

HEATHER AHHHHH im so excited for you :hugs: i will be in the land of nodd by then though i cant wait to check in, in the morning :happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Ok - so its a done deal, I am now moving in less than three weeks. Super excited to have found a place for 480 a week that is nice as, but now am starting to have a panic attack about packing, cleaning, moving, all that stuff..... plus its the week before my 30th birthday and party which I have a tonne of stuff to organise for...... 

Deep breaths.......


----------



## wanabeamama

so were almost the same age im 30 in march lol
yey you found a house :happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

oh are you laura, thats pretty cool  are you doing anything for yours?

I am having a 80s party.


----------



## prettynpink29

How long will a digital stay positive? I really have to pee now!


----------



## waiting2c

Bugger - im not sure sorry heather, we dont get digis over here so I never got to do one.


----------



## mammag

24 Hours Heather!!!!!!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

So nice to see the word :):) 

Almost here!!!
 



Attached Files:







6fd278bd.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mammag

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## waiting2c

Stalking for updates heather  Cant wait to hear how OH took it


----------



## waiting2c

Still no updates :-(


----------



## prettynpink29

Sorry it's taken so long to reply girls! 

What a night:) OH showed up with beautiful pink rose for me:) I will have to give full details in the morning, but got my special moment that i was hoping for with OH and its something I will never forget :hugs: we cried together :cry: :hugs: precious!!!
 



Attached Files:







d3e0bee2.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## amommy

Awww, that is just adorable!! So happy for everyone who has gotten their BFP! Sorri i have not been here much, been doing lots of stuff with school


----------



## waiting2c

Awwwww Heather - I am so so so happy for you. Super excited you got your moment and think its awesome timing that OH got you flowers. Enjoy the moment xxx


----------



## harri

Awww yay heather that's so sweet :happydance: :happydance: 

Urghhh I soooo can't get up today !


----------



## honeysuede

:happydance::happydance:Heather, I am so happy for you:hugs: Can't wait to hear more xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

So I just freaked myself out, I woke up with a HORRIBLE pinched nerve pain in the back of my shoulder, kinda underneath it's & going down my back a bit, also trapped wind pain in my tummy. I remembered reading about shoulder pain with ectopic pgs & got myself in a state. I have read up & it seems that shoulder pin in an ectopic only comes after the tube ruptures about 6 weeks & it would be at the very tip of your shoulder. God I was scared, am trying to calm down now, I feel like a fool:blush::cry:xxx


----------



## harri

T3 stop worrying, I know it's hard but it does you no good! :hugs: you'll get a lot of muscle pains because the pregnancy hormone relaxes muscles! My whiplash in my neck and shoulder from a car accident 3 years ago it back with a vengeance xxxx


----------



## mrsb2010

harri said:


> T3 stop worrying, I know it's hard but it does you no good! :hugs: you'll get a lot of muscle pains because the pregnancy hormone relaxes muscles! My whiplash in my neck and shoulder from a car accident 3 years ago it back with a vengeance xxxx

Unfortunately Harri is right. You get loads of muscle pains, shooting pains etc. I'm off work today as I can hardly walk :-( x. Oh and if you ever think about it.... don't google!! Lol


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks so much ladies:hugs: that has really put my mind at rest. It's just all so new to me:blush: I admit, I google everything & it needs to stop!!:haha::haha: I will happily take any pain as long as I get a lovely, healthy little one at the end of it:hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

mrsb2010 said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> T3 stop worrying, I know it's hard but it does you no good! :hugs: you'll get a lot of muscle pains because the pregnancy hormone relaxes muscles! My whiplash in my neck and shoulder from a car accident 3 years ago it back with a vengeance xxxx
> 
> Unfortunately Harri is right. You get loads of muscle pains, shooting pains etc. I'm off work today as I can hardly walk :-( x. Oh and if you ever think about it.... don't google!! LolClick to expand...

Hope you feel better soon hun:hugs:xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Try not to stress t3  I know that's easier said than done sometimes though. You will feel all sorts of niggles and it will all be okay :)

Man I'm shattered tonight after hard day at work and gym workout. Heading to bed. Catch you all tomorrow x


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning wow Heather that made me cry :cry: so so happy that you got that special moment together :hugs:
T3 :hugs: your gona be just fine :hugs:
Mrsb hope your feeling better :hugs:

I had a decent temp rise today finally :happydance:


----------



## harri

Laura - I want to see your chart! 

I've been sent home from work! :cry: I had a massive nosebleed before work and then nearly fainted at work ! I vowed I would not have any time off sick but they were having none of it! I feel a bit silly. Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

Morning Brooke :hugs: x


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning Brooke :hugs:
Harri I'm sorry hope you feel better quickly :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







80956c20.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wanabeamama

Can anyone remember what do I got the snotty green cm? I thought it was later than 5-6 dpo :shrug: I will have to try and look back


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok I found it I was 11dpo lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, are you having the CM?:hugs:


----------



## harri

Thanks Laura :hugs: Your chart looks beautiful! 
I used to get that CM at 9-10dpo! xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah a glob of yellow snot so now I'm really confused as to we're I am because I got the Ewcm last Friday and Saturday which is like 9-10 days ago I'm so confused :shrug:
Why do I bother trying to not temp and opk because I just end up spending 2weeks trying to figure out were I am lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg harri you must have typed that at the same time I did lol I got ewcm 9-10 days ago lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, how do you feel, otherwise?


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok I think I've just been very emotional but I'm putting it down to what's to come I been crying so much but it's just the whole thing getting on top of me I think


----------



## harri

any thing going on in the :holly: department? lol x


----------



## harri

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Nope there just there like they usually are lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: at least those stupid electric shock pains aren't here this morning lol


----------



## harri

:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

How's your tummy pains harri?
Brooke when's the scan?


----------



## dachsundmom

Scan is Wed afternoon...


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance:
I can't wait :baby:


----------



## opalfruits

Wow look at the eyes on your dog!!!! BEAUTIFUL they really emote dont they :) :hugs: awwww


----------



## harri

Tummy is fine thanks Laura :hugs: 

Woo for your scan Brooke, How exciting!!! :baby:


----------



## dachsundmom

Opal, this isn't my doxie...Porkchop doesn't sit still long enough for a photo, lol.


----------



## honeysuede

Sorry you're feeling ill Harri:hugs:

Laura, it is odd that things are happening at different times for you this cycle:shrug:

Hi everyone else!!

My pinched nerve is giving me pain when I move one side not gonna take any painkillers though as I am too scared too. :blush:

Off to lunch now. :hugs:xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Tylenol or whatever you call it over there...paracetemol, is fine.


----------



## harri

Yeah take Paracetamol T3! :) X


----------



## harri

I get the feeling I may have upset people here today. urgh I hate being so emotional.


----------



## dachsundmom

Harri....who did you upset?


----------



## wanabeamama

Harri who? How? :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Harri, what makes you think that lovely? I cant see how you can upset anyone, you are always very sweet. Maybe as youre feeling ill it is making you feel negative too, I know it has the effect on me. Big hugs:hugs:

And yep  I am gonna take 2 paracetomol, cheers girls:thumbup:
xxxxx


----------



## mrsb2010

Morning everyone. Xx

Harri sorry you're feeling ill. Work were right sending you home xxx my DH forced me back to bed this morning and not in a good way! Lol


----------



## mrsb2010

Im on the sofa eating jacket potatoe,cheese and beans and DH just said don't get any on the duvet (I have the duvet down here!). First thing ive done.... Spilt beans on it!! eek!


----------



## honeysuede

mrsb2010 said:


> Im on the sofa eating jacket potatoe,cheese and beans and DH just said don't get any on the duvet (I have the duvet down here!). First thing ive done.... Spilt beans on it!! eek!

:haha::haha::haha:
Yum, jacket potatoe!!
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, clear inbox again, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Done lol


----------



## dachsundmom

More beans...please tell me you guys don't eat the beans on a potato, lol


----------



## mrsb2010

dachsundmom said:


> More beans...please tell me you guys don't eat the beans on a potato, lol

Beans and cheese on a potato is nearly as good as beans on toast! 

What do you guys eat with beans?


----------



## dachsundmom

Hamburgers or hot dogs...it's more of a side dish for picnic food.:haha:


----------



## mrsb2010

Lol you must think we're mad having it for lunches and breakfasts!


----------



## prettynpink29

Good morning!!!

I walk in to food talk, again! :haha: 

We eat beans on tortillas here! 
On potatoes, never heard of such a thing :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

Wait, beans on toast? Like u put beans on toast and spread them??


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha no H we don't spread them they just go on top and you would use a knife and falk lol :haha:


----------



## mammag

Harri!!!!! Who could you have possibly upset?? I just read all this mornings posts and can't for the life of me find one thing that would upset anyone??!! You are among friends hun, no envy, no spite, no judging. We love and support one another, nothing short of getting on and saying you didn't want the baby because it's ugly would upset any of us :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, are you going to POAS?


----------



## wanabeamama

^^^^wss????????? Are ya?


----------



## dachsundmom

I still can't get over a baked potato with beans on it, lol


----------



## mammag

Yeah, wanted to wait just a little bit to make sure AF wasn't coming before I did, but I will here soon.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I still can't get over a baked potato with beans on it, lol

Lol, gross.


----------



## honeysuede

:haha::haha: I can't beleive a jacket with beans is so odd to you guyes hehe:hugs:

I hope Harri is ok:hugs:

I have my DRs appointment in the morning, got a few questions ready :thumbup:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, you will be fine!


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> T3, you will be fine!

Thanks B:hugs: I think they just do a urine test then refer me for bloods?:shrug:xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Looing forward to seeing your test Grace xxxxx


----------



## prettynpink29

YAY test Grace :) 

T3 your appt will be great! :) 

Harri :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Chippy's, potatoes with beans, beans on toast!! :haha: I don't know what I would eat if I came to visit! :) 

What kind of desserts do you girls eat?

Dr should be calling in the next 2 hours with beta results, nervous!! :(


----------



## honeysuede

prettynpink29 said:


> YAY test Grace :)
> 
> T3 your appt will be great! :)
> 
> Harri :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Chippy's, potatoes with beans, beans on toast!! :haha: I don't know what I would eat if I came to visit! :)
> 
> What kind of desserts do you girls eat?
> 
> Dr should be calling in the next 2 hours with beta results, nervous!! :(

Thanks hun you will be fine too:hugs:
Looking forward to your results xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Think I might poaopk when I get home I just need to pee on somthing lol


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Think I might poaopk when I get home I just need to pee on somthing lol

:haha::haha: I hav always been like that, I sometimes would get the POAS withdrawel :haha:
xxx


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0339.jpg

I think I can see the indent line pretty clearly on this one, I'm undecided on it though.


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, all will be fine...:hugs:

I don't eat sweets and I really dislike chocolate, lol.:wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather cheese cake, sorbet, chocolate cake ect 
We do have normal food though lol like steak, fish pasta ect lol :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn G, IDK...


----------



## mrsb2010

I feel like you're missing out on the greatness of beans!! Lol


----------



## honeysuede

Grace - I can definitely see a line!! Has it got colour?? xxx


----------



## mrsb2010

I see the indent line grace, does it have colour IRL?


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace how do you keep getting these pink lines? I can see a pink line on my phone?


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> Grace how do you keep getting these pink lines? I can see a pink line on my phone?

My pee sucks, they just never get any darker is the problem, I've definitely never had a problem getting super faint lines on tests though.


----------



## wanabeamama

I can't even get a faint line lol that's some serious manifesting right there lol


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> I can't even get a faint line lol that's some serious manifesting right there lol

:rofl: I know right????


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe I am blind? I can't make out any color.


----------



## wanabeamama

I think it's my phone the colour is right up on it i just looked on my iPad and it looked different


----------



## mammag

I'm not sure of color either, definitely not in the pic, but it's just too faint to tell IRL, and it's gloomy out so there is no real light to hold it under, lol. I'm just going to wait for AF at this point. I've spent enough money on FRER this week to feed a small country.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs:

Where is icca :cry: :cry:


----------



## mammag

ICCA!!!!!!!!!!!! Where are you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammag

It says she hasn't been on in 10 days, but hasn't posted since Christmas.


----------



## wanabeamama

:( :cry:


----------



## honeysuede

Yeah I miss her too. Hope she's ok. Just making myself dinner. So damn hungry! Oh look, the topic is back to food again haha xxxxx


----------



## prettynpink29

Dr called

9dpo 1st beta = 2,906

Dr's quite worried as he thinks that is too high too soon. He gave me 3 'conclusions' 

1. My dates are wrong (don't think that's possible) :wacko:

2. Ectopic pregnancy :cry:

3. Multiple pregnancy :) 

let the worrying begin :cry:


----------



## mammag

Well shit pink, I'm voting multiples, you know why?? Because, the reason he's worried about ectopic is because ectopics implant early, causing higher numbers, earlier than average. However; you tested the day before your positive, and had a :bfn:, so you had a negative test at 8 dpo and a positive at 9, which is not that early with todays pg tests, so I'm voting that you have more than one that implanted, causing your numbers to rise very quickly!! :)


----------



## prettynpink29

I like that theory Grace :) 

by my chart, what if implantation happened at 5dpo with the dip.. It takes longer for HCG to reach urine then blood rite? 

grasping at straws!!

and he scheduled me for a scan Monday next week. He is going by LMP, so that would make me 5 weeks on Monday. Still to early to see a heartbeat, rite?


----------



## mammag

Still to early to see a heartbeat, but shouldn't be too early to be a sac. I'm sorry you have to worry so much :( The waiting is going to be hard. :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Heather:hugs::hugs: sorry you have the worry hun. I too am thinking multiples, especially as you said you have twins in the family right??
xxxxx


----------



## prettynpink29

The waiting is gonna make me go crazy! 

Do high HCG levels explain the morning sickness already? 

Yes twins run on both sides of the family. OH's older cousin also was expecting triplets, but they didn't make it. And she was on fertility meds. 

OH called, I had to tell him.. His response's was "stop worrying everything is gonna be fine. Maybe God is blessing us with the babies we have lost." :hugs: :hugs: So sweet, but didn't make me feel any better!!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Awww Heather, that is hard to have to wait to find out on.

I also vote multiples  I think everything is going to be a okay!


----------



## mammag

OMG triplets. That would be something, I'm not gonna lie, and we all know how much I want a baby, or even two, but three would just scare the dickens outta me!!! I'm very sorry for your OH's cousin :( That is just heartbreaking.


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, the high HCG would be the reason for the illness...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Heather, I know it's hard but try to stay positive, we are all here to wait it out with you xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsb2010

*hugs* Heather. The waiting is horrible but I'm sure you'll have good news. Surely the morning sickness is a good sign that everything is progressing right and that it's with you early because of multiples. Xx


----------



## mammag

Cramping a LOT, thinking AF is getting ready to show :(


----------



## honeysuede

I have a silly question:blush: I know hot water bottles on the back / belly is not advised, but how about on the back of my shoulder blade to relieve the pain of my pinched nerve?
xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Cramping a LOT, thinking AF is getting ready to show :(

:hugs::hugs: is it exactly like AF pains hun?
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## mammag

honeysuede said:


> I have a silly question:blush: I know hot water bottles on the back / belly is not advised, but how about on the back of my shoulder blade to relieve the pain of my pinched nerve?
> xxxx

That's not a silly question!! :) The hot bottle should be fine on your shoulder, the docs just don't like for your core body temp to rise too much. Heating your shoulder is fine. Sorry your shoulder is hurting :hugs:


----------



## mammag

honeysuede said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Cramping a LOT, thinking AF is getting ready to show :(
> 
> :hugs::hugs: is it exactly like AF pains hun?
> xxxClick to expand...

I'm going to go with yes. Hurts right in the middle and even down into my legs.


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks sweet.:hugs: well it's not over under af gets u. So there is still a chance xxxx


----------



## waiting2c

hey guys - question. I am hurting quite a bit down low when I stand up, like a heavy ache in my pelvis. Its fine when I am sitting, have no pain at all, its just standing and walking today. Does that sound like growing pains? Or perhaps have I pulled something at the gym? Should I be worried at all??


----------



## mammag

I wouldn't think you should be worried waiting. Just take it easy, if it gets too uncomfortable put in a call to your doc just to be safe. :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Yeah Ill see how it goes then. I sit down most of the day at work so thats cool, its only painful when I get up.


----------



## wanabeamama

Tracey did you ask in the pregnancy forum you might get some answers there or someone that has had the same :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, did you make it to the mall yesterday? I never did bc it was so cold, but I did manage to buy more make-up online, so I assume that counts.:haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ha no I didn't I just couldn't be bothered lol I sat in my pj's till 3pm lol:blush: I might go on Sunday OH will be watching football all day and I hate it :( 
What make up did you get?


----------



## dachsundmom

Just some random stuff from Sephora and more shampoo from Amazon...I can't really find the stuff I like here...:hugs:


----------



## mrsb2010

waiting2c said:


> Yeah Ill see how it goes then. I sit down most of the day at work so thats cool, its only painful when I get up.

Hey, my mw said the only pain to worry about is pain that doesn't go when resting. But if you are concerned then a quick call to your mw should ease your mind. Xx


----------



## honeysuede

waiting2c said:


> hey guys - question. I am hurting quite a bit down low when I stand up, like a heavy ache in my pelvis. Its fine when I am sitting, have no pain at all, its just standing and walking today. Does that sound like growing pains? Or perhaps have I pulled something at the gym? Should I be worried at all??

T, my step mum is heavily pg & she says she gets aches similar to that quite often so I would say it is normal growing pains? Hope you're not in too much discomfort xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke what shampoo do you use?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Brooke what shampoo do you use?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Davines-Lo...Y1RW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1326749235&sr=8-8

And I use L'oreal Professional for my styling product.


----------



## wanabeamama

:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







d86d5905.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Brooke what shampoo do you use?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Davines-Lo...Y1RW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1326749235&sr=8-8
> 
> And I use L'oreal Professional for my styling product.Click to expand...

Do you use the matching conditioner?


----------



## dachsundmom

That OPK is dark! :wacko::hugs:

No, I use an Aveda conditioner bc the Davines conditioner comes in a tub...I hate the packaging. In all honesty, if you saw the amount of hair product I own, you would laugh. I will buy anything and everything.:haha: I am on the search for the perfect product.


----------



## wanabeamama

Have you ever tried Schwarzkopf professional?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Have you ever tried Schwarzkopf professional?

Only for color...:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Laura, that is odd that your OPK is dark, do you have a link to your chart? xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_s...c+smooth+shine&sprefix=Schwarzkopf+bc,aps,160


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_s...c+smooth+shine&sprefix=Schwarzkopf+bc,aps,160

Holy God that stuff is cheap and I can buy it here! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> Laura, that is odd that your OPK is dark, do you have a link to your chart? xxx

I will post it now the temps before o day were fake ones and I didn't see a pos opk but my temps were pre ov
 



Attached Files:







80956c20.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_s...c+smooth+shine&sprefix=Schwarzkopf+bc,aps,160
> 
> Holy God that stuff is cheap and I can buy it here! :happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

And it's amaizing stuff too that is wholesale price :happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Laura, that is odd that your OPK is dark, do you have a link to your chart? xxx
> 
> I will post it now the temps before o day were fake ones and I didn't see a pos opk but my temps were pre ovClick to expand...

hmmm, do you normally get a line on an opk at this point in your cycle?
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I will go to Ulta over the weeknd and grab some...ok, so I double the price for retail...I can live with that, lol.:hugs::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

No you get it at that price some of the sellers are selling it at wholesale price so you can get it cheap :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> No you get it at that price some of the sellers are selling it at wholesale price so you can get it cheap :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Laura, that is odd that your OPK is dark, do you have a link to your chart? xxx
> 
> I will post it now the temps before o day were fake ones and I didn't see a pos opk but my temps were pre ovClick to expand...
> 
> hmmm, do you normally get a line on an opk at this point in your cycle?
> xxxClick to expand...

No never :nope: surely I have ovulated otherwise I have some serious temp issues lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, your OV day is correct.


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke do you have H&M over there?


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, your OV day is correct.

Ok then it's just my plucked up hormones then lolololol


----------



## dachsundmom

We do have H&M over here, but not close to me..about an hour away. I like them bc the stuff is cheap, lol.


----------



## honeysuede

I got a top from H&M when I was there last year:thumbup:

Laura, not sure what is going on with that then:shrug: have you got anything else odd going on?
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

They just started selling Versace :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







125bd9de.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> I got a top from H&M when I was there last year:thumbup:
> 
> Laura, not sure what is going on with that then:shrug: have you got anything else odd going on?
> xxxx

My whole life is odd :haha:
Apart from being an emotional wreck and confusion with different cm ect


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> I got a top from H&M when I was there last year:thumbup:
> 
> Laura, not sure what is going on with that then:shrug: have you got anything else odd going on?
> xxxx
> 
> My whole life is odd :haha:
> Apart from being an emotional wreck and confusion with different cm ectClick to expand...

Well I am keeping everything crossed this are good signs for you lovely:hugs: I am off to bed soon, starting to get excited about drs in the morning now:blush::haha: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck with the doctors :happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Good luck with the doctors :happydance:

Thank you:hugs: I will be walking to work straight after but will update on m phone. Got my list of questions ready:haha: xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:haha: Yey :happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Night night:hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Night night :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck in the morning!


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck tomorrow T3!! Will be super exciting!


----------



## wanabeamama

:haha:
 



Attached Files:







c0cebfac.jpg
File size: 118 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

I wana give the little guy a cuddle :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Laura I'm looking at that brand of shampoo and conditioner on amazon and e-bay but overwhelming which one to choice from. I have lond hair with lt and gold blonde highlites???


----------



## prettynpink29

Good luck tomorrow T3 :)

Brooke good luck on Wed for your scan :)

hope everyone else is having a wonderful evening!! :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Hi girls!!! Know you all are sleeping, but I'm just so BORED, and driving myself INSANE!!! I keep getting random bouts of nausea :( Not sure what that is about, but it can't be a symptom or I'd have gotten a :bfp: by now. Just wish AF would SHOW ALREADY. Boo on late AF :growlmad:


----------



## honeysuede

Morning ladies,

Hope you're ok Grace, maybe test again in a few days if no AF:hugs:

Well I just took the other first response test from the twin box as I had a dream my test was negative at the drs:cry: BUT... the test line appeared before the control line!!!:happydance: less than 2 hours til my appointment. 

Hope everyone is ok this morning?
xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Gl at the doctors t3 omg its sooooo cold today and I can't find a warm jumper to wear :cold:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Gl at the doctors t3 omg its sooooo cold today and I can't find a warm jumper to wear :cold:

Thanks hun, and yes, Freeeezing cold today:cold::cold: Might put one of my big thick xmas jumpers on:haha: xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Looking forward to hearing how your doc appt goes t3. 

Morning all  (well it's night time here but morning for you all)


----------



## honeysuede

Waiting in the drs surgery starting to feel so so nervous. Just saw my grandad as he delivers medication for the elderly, he gave me a kiss and said good luck, I didn't tell him why I was here so maybe he has guessed. Aaa I am next so nervous I know it's silly xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: good luck t3 


I'm in alot of pain today I've been having pain were my cyst is for a few days and it's getting worse :( I'm thinking that maby I didn't ovulate and that's why I'm getting pain and dark opk's :( I need to stop obsessing :(


----------



## honeysuede

It went well. They are going to see me at 8 weeks for a check up plus do bloods just after that then a scan between weeks 11-13. They answered my questions, apparently keep a healthy vegetarian diet then if the bloods show I am aneamic (spelling?) They will advise me what to do. It feels so real now xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, how are you feeling this morning?


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm in alot of pain today I've been having pain were my cyst is for a few days and it's getting worse I'm thinking that maby I didn't ovulate and that's why I'm getting pain and dark opk's I need to stop obsessing :(


----------



## wanabeamama

How are you today Brooke?


----------



## opalfruits

honeysuede said:


> It went well. They are going to see me at 8 weeks for a check up plus do bloods just after that then a scan between weeks 11-13. They answered my questions, apparently keep a healthy vegetarian diet then if the bloods show I am aneamic (spelling?) They will advise me what to do. It feels so real now xxx


so happy for you!!!! :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am the same as I always am...:haha:

Sorry that you aren't feeling well.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Well I think it has finally sunk in for real now that I am pg, I will relax more when I pass 8 weeks, I thought they would do bloods before then but this is all new to me. Thanks for all being there girls youre all so great:hugs::kiss:

Laura  sorry youre in pain, do you think you are ovulating now then?:hugs:
xxxx


----------



## opalfruits

It's funny isn't it you expect this big fuss and loads of appointments to be made and the midwife to come meet you but they don't really get in touch until your first scan, I found that very odd because it was so huge to me I was like "well come on!!! do stuff I'm pregnant" hahahahaha This next few weeks will feel slow to begin with but before you know it you will be off to have your scan and bloods done :) x x x x


----------



## opalfruits

Also I kept hitting that point where I thought right, it's real now but that kept happening, the first scan blew my mind I was speechless! But until I heard his first cry I really did not know or realise just how real it was, I wish you all well with everything, becoming a mum is the best thing I have ever done, and will continue to do to all those who its taking a while, keep strong and have faith the world is not a fair place but you all deserve to be parents and this happiness will come to you :hug:


----------



## honeysuede

Opal  Thanks so much they are such lovely words and you have hit the nail on the head completely!! I spoke to my mum after & said I felt a bit odd that nothing happens now for so long & she said I knew you would feel like that, its almost like you want them to put a big stamp on you & do millions of tests then have a big celebration which is exactly it haha!! I also keep thinking wow this is real I think the first scan will truly bring it home for both of us how blessed we are. I am trying not to get carried away or make too many future plans as I am so early on & dont wanna jinx it but I keep thinking of how many things will change & what will be needed. I love it!! And I agree, everyone here who this hasnt happened for yet deserves it more than anything & it will happen soon, I am proof of that. Love to you all:hugs::hugs:
xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Everybody send a hug to T2...her 16yo cat had a stroke this morning and had to be put down. This was after a psychic told her yesterday, that she wouldn't have anymore kids.:cry::hugs:

She's not having a good time of it right now.:nope::nope::nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry::cry::cry::cry: 
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## mrsb2010

T2 sending you the biggest hugs. Xxxxxxx


----------



## mammag

Crap T2 :( So so sorry :( :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

What psychic told her that? That's horrible.


----------



## dachsundmom

Gail.


----------



## wanabeamama

:growlmad: sorry im not a big believer in that psychic stuff :( anything is possible :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Bring it on :witch: 

:gun:
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0353.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

T2 :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Laura, sorry about the pain hun :hugs: I didn't know that your cysts was 12cm! Did I read that rite?? :hugs: :hugs: 

Grace :hugs: sorry for cd1! :hugs: 

:hi: everyone


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes H it's 11-12cm :( don't think there is much room for anything else in there lol ah well it will be out next week :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I thought it was 12mm?


----------



## wanabeamama

:nope: They do cm :( my last cyst was measured at 6cm in the October and when I had it removed in the feb it was 12cm had grown alot and this one he told me is only a tiny little but smaller it was 4.5 cm in august then in September 3weeks after was 5.9 cm and when he felt it in December he said it's the same as the last one he removed :(


----------



## prettynpink29

you should feel so much better when that's out Laura!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yep I rang to ask why I had been getting pain on the right too he said it's probably because it's pushing everything over to the right :/


----------



## honeysuede

T2, massive, massive hugs about :kiss::hugs:, I have 2 cats myself, they are so precious to me, when one of mine passed away a few years back it destroyed me. :cry::hugs:
As for Gails prediction, I got a PG reading from her that was TOTALLY wrong!! She said I would have 4 children, conceive one September 2010 (16 months ago!) then again end of 2011! I have also had 7 other pg readings (went through a phase some time ago) & ALL have been way off, only one said I would conceive end dec/start jan which *could* relate to this one. :hugs:

Grace, sorry about AF:growlmad::hugs:

Laura, at least its not long until your op hun, bet it cant come soon enough for you:hugs:
xxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

T3 glad to here your appt went well! :) 

Laura, that is what I was thinking, it must be pushing on everything :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Any ideas of what kind of risotto I can make tonight?


----------



## wanabeamama

That's why I keep getting pelvic pain and back ache too lol
Hehe I should of had a ticker for it lol


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks Heather:hugs: how are you feeling today?
Laura - that des make sense I guess, bet you will be glad to get rid of it:growlmad: xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I guess it's practice for carrying a baby lol


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Yeah I guess it's practice for carrying a baby lol

:haha::thumbup: xx


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Any ideas of what kind of risotto I can make tonight?

I usually stick to shrimp and asparagus or peas, lol.


----------



## mammag

I love shrimp :D Next to hot wings, it's my favorite food.


----------



## wanabeamama

Ooooo thanks Brooke shrimps are hard to find here but seafood and peas :)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Ooooo thanks Brooke shrimps are hard to find here but seafood and peas :)

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

I have to stay here til 5.30 today cos I came in late:growlmad: then a long walk home in the cold & dark. Gonna have brocoli & quorn sausages when I get in yay:happydance:
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ladies sorry I haven't posted here today ,I got a reading yesterday from Gail and she told me I wouldn't have any more kids then this morning I had to have my beautiful kitty put down as she had had a stroke ,we had had her for just over 16 years:cry::cry: ,:nope:How's everyone keeping ,wot have I missed?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

So sorry T2 :( :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

So very sorry to hear it t2. Losing a pet like that hurts :hugs: I am confident though that you will get to prove the psychic wrong about kids. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

T2 I posted a few pages back about my gail reading hun. She was totally wrong for me. Sending you all the hugs in the world lovely xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks ladies I just saw all the other posts ,love u all :kiss::kiss:I was up all nite worrying about the bloody readingand am angry at myself for taking it so seriously and then my poor kitty :cry::nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## amommy

Sorry for your loss T2, when our doggie got hit it was a horrible feeling! As far as the psychics I have never been one to believe that hallaballoo!! I do understand how it could have been devestating though, HUGGSS! 

thought I O'd but temps not cooperating, even if I put in 2 more high temps it doesn't give me cover.. All the signs were there, but my body is fickle.. 

My mom got readmitted to ICU yesterday, (she was still recovering from heart surgery she had on dec 21) and they had to give her 4 pints of blood, the rehab place totally mismanaged her care and the "diarea" ended up being blood loss they think.. They don't know for sure.. 
Her blood counts, bp and O2 were so low the morning my dad took her in it was really scary! 

We are supposed to get a big snow storm tonight, i hope we do, I love the snow! 
huggs girls!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Christy so sorry for your mom ,xxxxi really hope she feels better soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I love to look at the snow but hate the travelling in it,we didn't get any this year ,:hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

amommy said:


> Sorry for your loss T2, when our doggie got hit it was a horrible feeling! As far as the psychics I have never been one to believe that hallaballoo!! I do understand how it could have been devestating though, HUGGSS!
> 
> thought I O'd but temps not cooperating, even if I put in 2 more high temps it doesn't give me cover.. All the signs were there, but my body is fickle..
> 
> My mom got readmitted to ICU yesterday, (she was still recovering from heart surgery she had on dec 21) and they had to give her 4 pints of blood, the rehab place totally mismanaged her care and the "diarea" ended up being blood loss they think.. They don't know for sure..
> Her blood counts, bp and O2 were so low the morning my dad took her in it was really scary!
> 
> We are supposed to get a big snow storm tonight, i hope we do, I love the snow!
> huggs girls!

You need to put in more per ov temps, I made that mistake a few days ago lol :hugs: 
I'm so sorry about your mum, I hope she gets better soon send a hug to mummy from me :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## amommy

I will try the putting in pre ov temp thing, but i don't think the post O temps are high enough to even be considered post O.. like 97.3 and 97.1.. pretty low!


----------



## waiting2c

Has anyone heard from harri? Im dying to know how her scan went!


----------



## mammag

I've got a new plan this month girls, I'm gonna jump DH's bones every chance I get starting at cd 10-11, I'm a woman on a mission, I've decided that if I'm not pregnant by May (which will be my 4 year TTC anniversary) that I am just going to call it quits, that gives me 4 months of hard and devout TTC, I think after 4 years I can say I gave it my all, and I might be able to except that it just isn't in the cards for us right now. :)


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> Has anyone heard from harri? Im dying to know how her scan went!

:nope: hope she's ok:(

Grace that sounds like a good plan:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

What time was her appt?


----------



## waiting2c

Im thinking 5pm London time?

Sounds like a plan there Grace. I certainly hope you get what you are after within that 4 months!


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg I'm crying at baby time on home & health :cry: it's so emotional


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't watch those shows...


----------



## mammag

waiting2c said:


> Sounds like a plan there Grace. I certainly hope you get what you are after within that 4 months!

TY!! I hope so too, Say a prayer for me if you get a chance :hugs: 



Ohhhh Harri!!! Where ARE you!!???

Is Harri not on FB?


----------



## honeysuede

Great plan Grace:thumbup: Here's to you getting your BFP in the next few months:hugs:

Yeah where's Harri?:haha:

Christi - my thoughts are with you & your mum xx:hugs:

OH is grumpy tonight which has annoyed me as he should be permantly happy now:haha: xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

My risotto :)
 



Attached Files:







558d22dc.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dachsundmom

:munch::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'll save you some :D


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> I'll save you some :D

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe a chip shop will fry the leftovers for you? LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Ewwwwwwwwww lol


----------



## honeysuede

yuk!:haha::sick:xx


----------



## mrsb2010

Laura you and OH always have lovely meals!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

I just did another opk not much different from yesterday
 



Attached Files:







556ae679.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> I just did another opk not much different from yesterday

When you get a positive is it a lot darker than that?xx


----------



## wanabeamama

mrsb2010 said:


> Laura you and OH always have lovely meals!!

I love food :D


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha: I never miss a meal.


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> I just did another opk not much different from yesterday
> 
> When you get a positive is it a lot darker than that?xxClick to expand...

Both lines at usually the same


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg today I did an old lady's hair and we were talking about Chinese new year and she said " oh it's the year of the dragon I had my first child in the year of the dragon" and it set sirens going so I just looked up the the meaning for the year of the dragon and wow...
Chinese Dragon Meaning
Filed under: Chinese Dragon - 09 Mar 2010 *|*Spread the word !

As you begin reading this page, you&#8217;ll begin to feel a sort of excitement in learning the Chinese Dragon meaning and exactly what it stands for. You see, the Chinese Dragon is a mythological symbol that represents fertility, immortality and happiness. What&#8217;s more, it&#8217;s also know to symbolize procreation and activity. Dating as far back as 3000 BC, many looked to Chinese Dragons to keep evil spirits at bay. When you are visiting any Chinese city, you&#8217;ll come face-to-face with mystical, powerful dragons who are proudly displayed on ancient monuments, and stone pillars of Chinese temples.All over the city, you&#8217;ll find Chinese Dragons depicted as playing with a thunder ball or a pearl in addition to be embroidered on gorgeous gold and silk tapestries. And that&#8217;s not all. Chinese generals wear these dragons on their uniforms and they were the once the imperial emblem of Chinese Emperors. During ancient times, the dragon was considered the most sacred of all animals. The Chinese Dragon meaning is also one of divine ruler of the sea, the river and the lakes. The Chinese refer to themselves as Descendents of the Dragon&#8221;Long De Chuan Ren.&#8221;The Year of the Dragon comes about once of twelve years. This year is considered the year of luck because the a part of the Chinese Dragon meaning is good fortune in the areas of health, wealth and living a long, prosperous life. It is believed that anyone who holds an emblem of this divine mythical animal will be protected and safe. This all important ancient symbol is respected and beloved by the Chinese people. Discover as much as you can about the magnificent Chinese Dragon and you&#8217;ll find yourself immersed in a rich culture.


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance:

The year of the dragon is supposed to be the luckiest in the Chinese zodiac...I am an ox. :haha:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Omg today I did an old lady's hair and we were talking about Chinese new year and she said " oh it's the year of the dragon I had my first child in the year of the dragon" and it set sirens going so I just looked up the the meaning for the year of the dragon and wow...
> Chinese Dragon Meaning
> Filed under: Chinese Dragon - 09 Mar 2010 *|*Spread the word !
> 
> As you begin reading this page, youll begin to feel a sort of excitement in learning the Chinese Dragon meaning and exactly what it stands for. You see, the Chinese Dragon is a mythological symbol that represents fertility, immortality and happiness. Whats more, its also know to symbolize procreation and activity. Dating as far back as 3000 BC, many looked to Chinese Dragons to keep evil spirits at bay. When you are visiting any Chinese city, youll come face-to-face with mystical, powerful dragons who are proudly displayed on ancient monuments, and stone pillars of Chinese temples.All over the city, youll find Chinese Dragons depicted as playing with a thunder ball or a pearl in addition to be embroidered on gorgeous gold and silk tapestries. And thats not all. Chinese generals wear these dragons on their uniforms and they were the once the imperial emblem of Chinese Emperors. During ancient times, the dragon was considered the most sacred of all animals. The Chinese Dragon meaning is also one of divine ruler of the sea, the river and the lakes. The Chinese refer to themselves as Descendents of the DragonLong De Chuan Ren.The Year of the Dragon comes about once of twelve years. This year is considered the year of luck because the a part of the Chinese Dragon meaning is good fortune in the areas of health, wealth and living a long, prosperous life. It is believed that anyone who holds an emblem of this divine mythical animal will be protected and safe. This all important ancient symbol is respected and beloved by the Chinese people. Discover as much as you can about the magnificent Chinese Dragon and youll find yourself immersed in a rich culture.

Ooh interesting stuff. I have a pendant with a dragon on in my jewelery box that my ex gave me for luck bu never knew why xxx


----------



## honeysuede

I am a pig:blush::blush::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

I just couldn't believe that it said about fertility and procreation wow no wonder there are so many bfp's flying around :happydance: 
OH bought me a beautiful chinese red silk robe with dragons on last year and I put it away safe think I might have to start wearing it :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm a dog lol


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> I'm a dog lol

:haha::haha: Pig, dog & ox, how endearing!!:rofl::rofl:xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> Omg today I did an old lady's hair and we were talking about Chinese new year and she said " oh it's the year of the dragon I had my first child in the year of the dragon" and it set sirens going so I just looked up the the meaning for the year of the dragon and wow...
> Chinese Dragon Meaning
> Filed under: Chinese Dragon - 09 Mar 2010 *|*Spread the word !
> 
> As you begin reading this page, youll begin to feel a sort of excitement in learning the Chinese Dragon meaning and exactly what it stands for. You see, the Chinese Dragon is a mythological symbol that represents fertility, immortality and happiness. Whats more, its also know to symbolize procreation and activity. Dating as far back as 3000 BC, many looked to Chinese Dragons to keep evil spirits at bay. When you are visiting any Chinese city, youll come face-to-face with mystical, powerful dragons who are proudly displayed on ancient monuments, and stone pillars of Chinese temples.All over the city, youll find Chinese Dragons depicted as playing with a thunder ball or a pearl in addition to be embroidered on gorgeous gold and silk tapestries. And thats not all. Chinese generals wear these dragons on their uniforms and they were the once the imperial emblem of Chinese Emperors. During ancient times, the dragon was considered the most sacred of all animals. The Chinese Dragon meaning is also one of divine ruler of the sea, the river and the lakes. The Chinese refer to themselves as Descendents of the DragonLong De Chuan Ren.The Year of the Dragon comes about once of twelve years. This year is considered the year of luck because the a part of the Chinese Dragon meaning is good fortune in the areas of health, wealth and living a long, prosperous life. It is believed that anyone who holds an emblem of this divine mythical animal will be protected and safe. This all important ancient symbol is respected and beloved by the Chinese people. Discover as much as you can about the magnificent Chinese Dragon and youll find yourself immersed in a rich culture.

No wonder we had so many :bfp:'s this year already!!!


----------



## mammag

I was born in the year of the OX as well!! And I'm a Taurus (the bull) so I guess that means I'm extra stubborn :)


----------



## mammag

"hot-tempered, narrow-minded, materialistic, rigid, demanding."

Except I am not even close to ANY of those things that are associated with the OX.


----------



## honeysuede

Well I am off to bed in a minute, sooo tired today & going into work a bit earlier tomorrow. Night all:hugs:xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

:cry::cry:

9dpo 1st beta = 2,906

12dpo 2nd beta = 6,180

OH and I have been sitting on pins and needles all day. Dr is having me come in for an emergency ultrasound rite now. Don't think we will see anything, but he want's to try and get a good look at my tubes and blood flow. 

will update as soon as I can.

please pray for my little bean :cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol I need a dragon to wear all the time


----------



## dachsundmom

:sleep::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: heather I'm praying for you and your bean :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow it seems the sucking doesn't stop when you get that bfp :cry:


----------



## waiting2c

Oh heather!!!!! I am saying a prayer for your little bean right now. Fingers are crossed to hear a positive update soon. Take care xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Beans I'm praying for beans :hugs: and I don't mean the ones I put on toast I mean the ones in heathers tummy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## mammag

I just said a prayer for you Heather, I hope all goes well.


----------



## honeysuede

I am checking in on my phone, I am thinking of you heather hope all is ok with you and your little bean or beans xxx


----------



## mrsb2010

Hope you're ok Heather. My sister went through a similar thing. Her doctor told her that as long as the figures were doubling that sometimes people just have high hcg. It turned out she was having twins an had a very high hcg count. I am praying that it's the same for you. Xxxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Hope all is going well heather - just checking in for an update. Still thinking of you


----------



## Grumblebea

Heather [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; for your little :baby:!


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you girls :hugs: :hugs: 

It's been a very long day :( 
Dr saw a spot or something that was concerning to him and he didn't feel comfortable letting me just go home. So he sent me to the hospital for a better look with a newer ultrasound machine, he one at his office is an older one. 
So I have been admitted and checked in and they have ordered another emergency ultrasound. Just waiting for the order to go through and hopefully we will know what's going on :cry: 

And I am suppose to start school tomorrow too :(

Will update when I have news :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Awwww heather hun, I hope everything turns out to be okay. Have been thinking of you since your last post and will continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

How are you holding up??


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Tracey :hugs: 

I'm surprisingly calm now. I was hysterical at the drs office, but I know I just want to know what's going on. And apart from the throwing up and little bit of brown spotting, I have had no pain whatsoever :shrug: I just find it hard to believe it could be ectopic becaus I have no pain. 

Should be any minute now


----------



## AverysMommy

Thinking of you and your little Beanie Heather!!!! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ok, one step at a time.


----------



## mammag

Still praying for you Heather :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

It might not be eptopic - im glad they are being thourough with you though. I will keep checking in this afternoon and evening so if you need to vent or talk or anything I am here ok!

:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you for all the support girls :hugs: :hugs: 

We are at home now. I'm still trying to process everything in my head, so if it sounds a bit mixed up sorry, I am by mixed up myself. 

We didn't get bad news, but didn't get great news either. Basically they ended up calling in a high risk OBGYN to be in the room when they did the ultrasound. She was very positive with just a very optimistic attitude. As of rite now, everything looked normal to her. Both tubes looked good as well as blood flow from ovaries. Also the thickening of my endometrium lining was good and she said looked like it should in very early pregnancy. Then she got to my uterus and it looked completely empty too me, but didn't expect to see anything. 

She couldn't confirm anything, but she thinks she saw 3 sacs, it's just way to early to tell for sure. So we just have to wait it out and hope for the best. She wouldn't rule out ectopic or molar pregnancy. I will keep having betas every 48 hours and have another ultrasound on Monday. As long as I'm not in pain I'm ok for now. 

Wow that was a lot :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

OMG so you could be having triplets????? 

Im glad it was not bad news. I can imagine you have a bit to process right now and to get your head around. will they be able to tell with sure sureity on Monday?? 

Take it easy aye, make sure you rest up and dont stress too hard about it all. One day at a time. :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Heather, I'm so glad you didn't get bad news. Wow 3!!! Wouldn't that be something!! I hope this turns out wonderfully for you :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

I guess so! But until we see heartbeats we wont know for sure. She thinks she saw 3 sacs, but just looked like tinny tiny specs to me :shrug: and OH couldnt see anything at all. Tried to get her to give me a picture but she said I would get one at my scheduled ultrasound on Monday. 

And the limbo continues :( 

But remaining optimistic at the moment. They are just hoping to rule out ectopic at he next scan. One step at a time :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Heather I am happy it's not bad news. One step at a time is the best way to deal with it, carry on being strong hun. Wow possible triplets! Thinking of you. Take it easy hun xxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather I jet waking in the night thinking about you and praying everything would be fine, I'm so glad you didn't get any bad news and WOW 3 sacs that would be amaizing :hugs: 3little babies , I just can't wait for Monday :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Heather ,omg I hope u and your beans are ok ,praying hard for u babes ,off to help the homeless ,will check in later girls ,hope u are all ok ,have a great day :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: hope your ok T2 :hugs: enjoy your day :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

8 days :(


----------



## honeysuede

Hi girlies:flower:

Laura, 8 days til you op right? That will fly b:thumbup:y bet it cant come soon enough for you:hugs:

T2- hope oyure having a better day hun:hugs:

Well I am having my flu jab Saturday, I am in the risk group to have it anyway but chickened out but now I am pg the nurse says it is best to have it ASAP:blush:
xxxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Still no update from Harri?:shrug:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

She was on fb last night said she had a great day :happydance:
Oh started a really deep conversation last night he said I haven't been myself for a few days and kept asking what was wrong So I told him I'm just scared about next week so that started the convo 
He was asking me lots of questions about what there going to do and how I would feel if they had to take away my tubes/ovaries and I burst into tears and he asked why haven't the given me counselling but I guess they would only do that if they needed to he asked when I will next be ovulating but as it will only be a week after the op I don't know if I will be able to do anything so he said he wants to look into iui possibly private he said I don't want you to have to go through this every year you need to get pregnant NOW 
My head is just so messed up right now I just have no idea what to do I just feel like I have lost controll of my life and it is sending me crazy 

I'm so sorry I feel like all I do is winge,moan, complain and talk about myself I think I need I few days to sort myself out :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, first step done.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


Laura, it's 8 days until you are on the way to feeling better.:happydance::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Laura, firstly there is absolutely no need to apologise, we are all here for you like you are for us, I can personally say you have always been there for me & it has helped so much. If you need to talk then talk. I know things feel so out of reach at times, and you are bound to be thinking about the op next week but take each step as it comes, you will get there. Remember men deal with things differently & tact is never their strongest point, they do not go through all the physical things we do so it is hard for them to fully understand it all.:hug:

Thinking of you & sending you a massive cuddle:hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, if you are going to do IUI/IVF...you don't need your tubes. Ask your doc if you could do an egg harvest, before he decides to do a partial hysterectomy.

The only part you need is your uterus...I know this isn't comforting at all, but you won't be out of the game, should the worst happen.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Heather so happy it wasn't bad news and think you have a great attitude. 

Laura lots of love and hugs your way. 

Hope everyone else has/is having a great day. 

Off to work for me :/


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole, have a great day at work!


----------



## honeysuede

Grumblebea said:


> Heather so happy it wasn't bad news and think you have a great attitude.
> 
> Laura lots of love and hugs your way.
> 
> Hope everyone else has/is having a great day.
> 
> Off to work for me :/

Hi Nicole, have a good day:hugs:xxx


----------



## mrsb2010

Hey Laura - I'm sorry you're having a rough time at the moment. It sounds like you have a very supportive OH - its good that hes talking about it and trying to understand and trying to figure out solutions for you both. In 8 days time hopefully you will know a bit more about where you stand and what your options are. Big hugs and I will be thinking of you. 

Heather - I will keep thinking of you and your beans. You have a great postive attitude. xx

T3 - I had the flu jab this year for the first time and I havent been sick, even with a cold, once! 

Brooke - isnt it scan day for you today? Im not sure of the time difference. 

Everyone else - hello! xx

As for me - I am back at work today after having two days off. I am still struggling to walk and feel like a bit of an idiot hobbling round the office!! Im going back to physio next monday to get some crutches so I can get to and from work easier!! 

xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you so much I don't know what I would do without you all :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Scan time is 1700, UK time.:thumbup:

Laura...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsb2010

Good luck Brooke - not that you need it :hugs: Have you told DD yet?


----------



## dachsundmom

No, lol.


----------



## mrsb2010

:haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Scan time is 1700, UK time.:thumbup:
> 
> Laura...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs: how many weeks are you Brooke? :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Yay to the scan Brooke:happydance:
Laura:hugs::kiss:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:kiss: :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks for the support girls:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Dnt know what I would do with out all of you :hugs:

Laura just wanted to give you a :hugs: :hugs: I agree with Brooke what she said :hugs: you might wat to look into legal reassurance that they won't remove any reproductive organs during this surgery. Meaning, when I had both of my surgeries that was my number one fear. So I had the surgeon legally state on all paperwork that he was not allowed to remove a anything but cysts and endometriosis. Then we both signed all the documents. Just a suggestion, might ease your mind :hugs: :hugs: 

Brooke good luck on your scan! :hugs: :hugs: 

Well I am up getting ready for school, this is gonna be a long day :hugs:


----------



## mrsb2010

:hugs: Heather - you are being so brave :flower: Good luck with school today.


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck Heather! :happydance::hugs:

I think I am 5+2 right now...but, I guess we will know for sure this afternoon. Don't expect to see much of anything, so IDK why the doc even wants to do this....I was fine to wait.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi:


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Thanks for the support girls:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Dnt know what I would do with out all of you :hugs:
> 
> Laura just wanted to give you a :hugs: :hugs: I agree with Brooke what she said :hugs: you might wat to look into legal reassurance that they won't remove any reproductive organs during this surgery. Meaning, when I had both of my surgeries that was my number one fear. So I had the surgeon legally state on all paperwork that he was not allowed to remove a anything but cysts and endometriosis. Then we both signed all the documents. Just a suggestion, might ease your mind :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Brooke good luck on your scan! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Well I am up getting ready for school, this is gonna be a long day :hugs:

Thanks Heather they do do that any way but they say if there is a reason they feel it's necessary then they can do it but I do trust him he spent 2hrs last time carefully removing the cyst so he didn't damage the ovary but this time might be different I'm going to try and forget about it now :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, your sister is what?:nope::hugs:


----------



## AverysMommy

Laura :hugs: :hugs: 
Good luck at your scan Brooke!
Heather-Im glad that you didn't get bad news... triplet, WOW! Wouldn't that be something!


----------



## mammag

Laura, your sister and my sister should become BFF's :( 

Dmom, what time is your scan here? 1700 confuses me :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sorry, 2:00...lol.


----------



## mammag

:) Lol, it's gonna be a super long day waiting till then!!! I have to go down to my new job Friday and pay for my badge and background check. And time is seriously dragging, I've never worked home health care before, only nursing homes, and I'm so excited to start, and meet the people; and hopefully form a bond with most of them. I love work like that :)


----------



## mammag

I uploaded a video on YouTube of me testing and getting :bfn: yesterday, and it already has nearly 100 views and people are subscribing to me!! Lol; I find it very embarrassing; and now DH wants to see the vid and I told him absolutely NO! Lol, I thought maybe 3 or 4 people would look at it, maybe 10, not a freaking 100 and counting.


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace how exciting good luck :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

You put a video on Youtube?:wacko::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

I just saw your video :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Lmao, there are so many on there! I just wanted to be with the IN crew :haha: gonna post a vid of my FR fertility test tomorrow too.


----------



## mammag

is that Pork Chop Dmom?? It looks mean... :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Nope...I Googled 'demonic doxies.' I have many of them lined up, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol I love it :)


----------



## wanabeamama

:) one of my staff has gone to buy me chocolate cake :D


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Nope...I Googled 'demonic doxies.' I have many of them lined up, lol.

Lmao, ohh Google :)


----------



## dachsundmom

:cake: I love having 'staff!':happydance::haha:


----------



## mammag

Have an appt with the FS on monday, didn't think they'd get me in so quickly. Now i'm nervous.


----------



## wanabeamama

When do yo start work grace?


----------



## mammag

Feb 6th, but this doc does appt's as late as 6:45 pm, so it shouldn't interfere with my hours, crap, thinking about cancelling it already, I don't want bad news.


----------



## mammag

I've got to go run some errands girls, see you all later :)


----------



## mammag

Where did everyone go??? ((echo, echo, echo)) :)


----------



## mammag

I'm nervous about what they are gonna do at the FS, my printer died on me so I can't print out my charts, I know at my last FS they wanted charts, they ordered blood work and the SA, but that was SOO long ago, and this doc seems a little more devoted to the Fertility field than my last one, I don't know what they are going to do. Oh, they did a pelvic exam at my last one too. That's why I've put this off for so long, it was so nerve wracking last time, and I didn't learn a THING, two worst fears, remaining unexplained, or finding out something is horribly wrong :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace they will probably do all the same tests again my fs wasn't interested in charts he said it doesn't really count for anything as so much can alter your temps they will probably order cd3 and cd21 bloods the cd21 will confirm that your ovulating so they don't really care too much for charts.


----------



## wanabeamama

Can't wait for Brooke's update :coffee:


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> I'm nervous about what they are gonna do at the FS, my printer died on me so I can't print out my charts, I know at my last FS they wanted charts, they ordered blood work and the SA, but that was SOO long ago, and this doc seems a little more devoted to the Fertility field than my last one, I don't know what they are going to do. Oh, they did a pelvic exam at my last one too. That's why I've put this off for so long, it was so nerve wracking last time, and I didn't learn a THING, two worst fears, remaining unexplained, or finding out something is horribly wrong :(

Grace, I totally understand why you're nervous, but just think of it as something you need to do on your journey to your:bfp:. You are the one in control so they will only do what you want them to do :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> Can't wait for Brooke's update :coffee:

I know!! I hope she brings pics :kiss:


----------



## honeysuede

Yeah I can't wait for B's update too!!:hugs::coffee: am currently fixing drawers that have come apart in my bedroom, oh the fun xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom




----------



## wanabeamama

Wow :cry: what a beautiful sight Brooke that is amazing :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

What did they date you at? :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Wow Brooke that is beautiful:cry::hugs: I bet you're over the moon
xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Bang on for 5+2...right where FF said I was. Left side OV and EDD of Sept 15.:hugs:


----------



## mammag

Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!! There's a BABY IN THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: YAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Bang on for 5+2...right where FF said I was. Left side OV and EDD of Sept 15.:hugs:

Wow they know what side you ov'd?? My EDD should be 25th September if all goes well so only ten days after you:hugs:
So happy for you Brooke!! bet you can't stop looking at the pic!! xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I am slowly leaving denial. He found three fobroids today, but they are on the outer edges of my uterus, so he said we just watch them, but it shouldn't interfere with anything....next scan is Feb. 8 @ 8+2.


----------



## AverysMommy

Congrats Brooke! What a beautiful sight :)


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> I am slowly leaving denial. He found three fobroids today, but they are on the outer edges of my uterus, so he said we just watch them, but it shouldn't interfere with anything....next scan is Feb. 8 @ 8+2.

You should be able to see the heartbeat by then right?
xxx


----------



## mammag

My Aiden's B-day is Sept, 24th, you're all due right around then!!


----------



## mammag

Speaking of Aiden, gotta go get him from school, BRB!!


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::h:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hug::hugs: 

That's just amazing Brooke and Yey T3 only 10 days behind and heather right there with ya 3 babies will be born within weeks :happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> :happydance::h:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hug::hugs:
> 
> That's just amazing Brooke and Yey T3 only 10 days behind and heather right there with ya 3 babies will be born within weeks :happydance:

Oh my god that sounds so real!!!!:haha::blush::hugs::happydance:
Well, maybe 5 if Heather has 3!

One born every minute is on tonight, I have never watched it, shall I watch tonight do you think? Have you seen it Laura?
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Had the doc held off one week, we would have heard the HB.

I am still in denial...can we talk about dinner?:haha:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Had the doc held off one week, we would have heard the HB.
> 
> I am still in denial...can we talk about dinner?:haha:

Hehe:haha: ok well I have got myself lots of beans & lentils as apparently I need them in my diet & today I had mixed bean salad with new pototes & a quorn fillet. And it was nice.

That was boring, let's talk about your bubba some more:happydance::haha: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

No, food is better.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Chippy


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Chippy

What kind?:haha: Is it covered in gravy?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::h:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hug::hugs:
> 
> That's just amazing Brooke and Yey T3 only 10 days behind and heather right there with ya 3 babies will be born within weeks :happydance:
> 
> Oh my god that sounds so real!!!!:haha::blush::hugs::happydance:
> Well, maybe 5 if Heather has 3!
> 
> One born every minute is on tonight, I have never watched it, shall I watch tonight do you think? Have you seen it Laura?
> xxxxClick to expand...

I havnt we have a house full on a Wednesday what Chanel is it on?


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Chippy
> 
> What kind?:haha: Is it covered in gravy?:hugs:Click to expand...

Hell yeah :haha::blush:
I'm making the most of it I'm going to start a detox on Monday so my system is clear for starting the endo diet after the op booooooooo I don't want to eat dust :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

I want to come visit you!


----------



## wanabeamama

:plane::plane::plane::plane:Yey come your more than welcome any time :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:flow::flow:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, what time do you go into surgery and can S keep us updated? Give him my email.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I have to admit myself at 7am s will be working so he wont arrive until later but I can give it to my sister I will have my phone with me too so when I'm feeling a little more with it I will be straight on here to update you :hugs: I will give your email to S aswell I will send you my sisters email and if she forgets you can email her :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow how many times did I just wright email lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

I've got lots to do before next week my house need a thorough clean and I need to do some shopping :)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> I've got lots to do before next week my house need a thorough clean and I need to do some shopping :)

All you need to do is relax and enjoy your time.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:) :hugs::hugs: but who's going to change the bed ? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> :) :hugs::hugs: but who's going to change the bed ? Lol

Ummmm, S!:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhhh great idea he does all the laundry and most of the house work anyway hehe all I ever have to do is the bathroom and change the bed :haha: :haha: I guess it won't hurt for him to do that too this once or twice :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't do either of those things.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hangwashing::iron::dishes::laundry::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK what those are! LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Hehe :nope:


----------



## honeysuede

U just watched one born every minute for the 1st time, I cried lots:blush:
Off to bet now nighty night all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:argh::haha: :hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ladies, let me introduce one of my girls...this is Buttefly, BF...but, I call her M.

Play nice, I have her back forever! I asked her to join us bc she needs a home and I love her.:happydance::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Good night!! I've never watched it either.


----------



## Grumblebea

Hi M, welcome!!!
Brooke, love the scan :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Goodnight, T3.:hugs:

Nicole, how was work?:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw B, thanks :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Grumblebea, thanks, I remember you from a while back :flower::hugs:

Ladies, I have stalked you occasionally :haha: and am so happy to see so many :bfp:s :happydance:

V quickly on me: 44, ttc for 10 months with ex boyfriend, may or may not have any more occasions for ttcing :shrug:

Glad to join the group :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, click her butterfly for the chart...she is trying to be sneaky.:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha: although I have now extended the link to the ticker :winkwink:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: M :hugs::hugs: welcome to crazy town :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks wana :hugs::flower:

B, at least you don't have to bookmark my chart so that you can go check it out :winkwink::haha::haha:


----------



## amommy

Welcome M, I am 47 and TTC sporadically.. 

Brooke, so excited for your little baby boo in there! such a neat pic, can really see the yolk sac, and everything looks just so perfect! Cant wait until your second scan and seeing the HB! 

We are going to have ham hocks and beans for dinner, its yummy! 

My temps are wonky and so has my sleep pattern been, but pretty sure i did O, just my temps are crazy. 

My mom is doing better, she even ate an entire breakfast today, she hasn't done that in weeks!! And they said she may get to go home tomorrow or the next day, such good news for her! 

So happy you guys got your BFP's this month! how exciting!


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh hi :hi: amommy - I have seen you about too :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, I am so glad that your mom is doing better and I love ham and beans.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Since you are sure you OV, when will the POAS start?:flower:

And, thank you for your well wishes.:flower:


----------



## mammag

HI M!!!! Welcome!!!


----------



## amommy

But what about my temps Brooke? if they are so low.. hmm, i will probably test in 5 days so 8 dpo.


----------



## dachsundmom

amommy said:


> But what about my temps Brooke? if they are so low.. hmm, i will probably test in 5 days so 8 dpo.

I am not a firm believer that the temps have to be high in order to show a BFP; as long as you have a shift, which you do, I think it's fine. If you wanted to try OTC progesterone cream, you could...but, I think it looks fine.:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

mammag said:


> HI M!!!! Welcome!!!

Thanks mammag :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, did you tell DH about your appt?


----------



## Butterfly67

Christi, the temps do look like a shift for O - good luck for this cycle then. :thumbup: I'm also feeling mine are a bit low but I guess like B says as long as there is a shift :shrug:

Right ladies, it was lovely to 'meet' you, I'm now heading off to bed, goodnight :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

:sleep::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Nighty nighty M :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Work was busy, too damn busy! Now starting my second job and cooking dinner and doing a load of laundry. Thanks for asking!

M you will love it here! Best ladies on B&B are in this thread. I'm not ttc anymore and they still keep me :)


----------



## mammag

Yay for testing!! You're in luck M, :bfp:'s are running rampant on this thread this month!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole, someone had to take you!:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww Nicole you even try to leave and :gun: :gun::gun:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey 10 guests we need to charge :haha:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Grace, did you tell DH about your appt?

Oh yeah, double checked with him to make sure he would be ok with an SA, his reply?? "Honey, you can jack me in a cup anytime" :haha: Oh, dear husband, what a perv he is.


----------



## amommy

For you brooke, puppy and kitty love in one picture!
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-18_15.43.31.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 0









2012-01-18_15.48.53.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 0









2012-01-18_15.53.52.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey heather how was your first day at school :hugs::hugs: 
How you feeling today? :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww christie tha is sooooooooo cute :hugs:


----------



## amommy

M, It looks like our cycles are close to each other, when will you test? and yes I remember you on the Testing board. 

Thanks brooke and M, for the encouragement! The first few times I woke up early today my temp was only 97.0 but I knew that wasn't accurate, so at 9:20 which is more usual waking time it was 97.4 so i used that.


----------



## amommy

Thanks honey, they are pretty good friends! Although the doxie doesn't quite know what to do when the kitty stalks her around the house.. her favorite play toy!


----------



## dachsundmom

My doxie and cat do not get along...well, it's bc Porky is a cat rapist.:growlmad:




This was one of the two days they got along.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey I've got sore boobies for the first time in 6 months :happydance:

Wait............ Someone please tell me why I am happy that I have sore boobs?


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwww that's solo cute :)


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't have any pets but I love this pic :haha:
 



Attached Files:







c11d4eac.jpg
File size: 153.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

And here is my Barney! This is my good dog.:growlmad::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Yey I've got sore boobies for the first time in 6 months :happydance:
> 
> Wait............ Someone please tell me why I am happy that I have sore boobs?

Take the win and don't question it!:happydance:


----------



## mammag

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Grace, did you tell DH about your appt?
> 
> Oh yeah, double checked with him to make sure he would be ok with an SA, his reply?? "Honey, you can jack me in a cup anytime" :haha: Oh, dear husband, what a perv he is.Click to expand...

Lol, sorry if you guys found this gross :dohh: I thought it was funny and sweet in his way :) :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it's cute, lol


----------



## amommy

I think its cute!! much better than the reluctant hubby!! 

Cute doxies brooke thanks for sharing hun!


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 326887
> 
> 
> And here is my Barney! This is my good dog.:growlmad::haha:

I love pet pics!! I don't have any new one's of my Bella, it's hard to get her to sit still for a picture ever.


----------



## dachsundmom

The sitting still is the reason Porkchop is never in my avatar, lol


----------



## mammag

Lmao, Oh Porkchop :) Him and Bella should be friends <3


----------



## prettynpink29

Congrats Brooke :happydance: beautiful sight :)


----------



## prettynpink29

I hope everyone else has a lovely day :hugs: 

My day has been long and I am off to bed at 6:30. No appetite either. Good night! Catch up soon :)


----------



## mammag

G'night Pink :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Morning!!

Hi M, gutted that I went to bet before meeting you!!:hugs: 

How is everyone doing today?? hope you all have a good day:hugs:

I had a stress after a bad dream & caved & took my last digi, thankfully it said 2-3 weeks so I am happy again now. I feel like an idiot doing things like that:blush:

I am going to my sister's after work, she said bring something to drink, I am gonna bring water & say it's my usual vodka hehe:haha: feel so sneaky
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Don't worry bbes everyone stresses like this at the beginning with every twinge ,it's normal ,congrats on 2-3 weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> Don't worry bbes everyone stresses like this at the beginning with every twinge ,it's normal ,congrats on 2-3 weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks lovely T2:hugs::kiss: How are you today?? feeling better I hope:hugs:xxx


----------



## honeysuede

T2 have you tested yet this cycle? xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry bbes everyone stresses like this at the beginning with every twinge ,it's normal ,congrats on 2-3 weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks lovely T1:hugs::kiss: How are you today?? feeling better I hope:hugs:xxxClick to expand...

A bit better ,just really tired ,I can't sleep as I can't stop thinking about our kitty :cry:!i just feel so bad for her and worry so much that she was in pain and I never knew ,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry bbes everyone stresses like this at the beginning with every twinge ,it's normal ,congrats on 2-3 weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks lovely T1:hugs::kiss: How are you today?? feeling better I hope:hugs:xxxClick to expand...
> 
> A bit better ,just really tired ,I can't sleep as I can't stop thinking about our kitty :cry:!i just feel so bad for her and worry so much that she was in pain and I never knew ,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Aww hun I know I was the same when my fisrt little kitty went & he was joined at the hip to me most of the time. I am sure she wasn't in pain & she is at rest now. :hugs::hugs:

I realised I said T1 instead of T2 above, I have changed it:thumbup::haha: 
Your chart looks good xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Have tested loads of times babes and bfn ,but am just a tad worried as I stopped the cooter tabs two tabs ago ,:shrug:Am sure I will get my temp drop in the morning ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Oh sorry about the BFNs my lovely. When is af due? xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Oh sorry about the BFNs my lovely. When is af due? xxx:hugs::hugs:

Today ,:haha:


----------



## honeysuede

It's pissing down with rain here! All dark and horrible xx


----------



## honeysuede

Oh do you have any signs she is on her way? What day did you last test hun? Xx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> It's pissing down with rain here! All dark and horrible xx

No rain here just dark ,hows work babes?:hugs::hugs:

.

.


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Oh do you have any signs she is on her way? What day did you last test hun? Xx

Tody only had a digi left but it said not pregnant so I think I am just gonna have a late af ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Sorry about the test sweetie. I hope af stays away for you. Work is ok thanks. They told me yesterday I am to take on another daily task so hoping that means I will stay longer. Grr i'm so mad at myself now! Just dropped my phone at the bus stop and the screen is completely smashed so I can hardly see while I am typing! I am due an upgrade in 6 weeks so I will have to make do with it until then. What an idiot I am xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Sorry about the test sweetie. I hope af stays away for you. Work is ok thanks. They told me yesterday I am to take on another daily task so hoping that means I will stay longer. Grr i'm so mad at myself now! Just dropped my phone at the bus stop and the screen is completely smashed so I can hardly see while I am typing! I am due an upgrade in 6 weeks so I will have to make do with it until then. What an idiot I am xxx

Omg phuck sake I hate that :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:Sorry babes


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow it's busy on here :haha:

Hi honeysuede :hi: looks like you are just down the road from me :hugs: hope it isn't too grey and miserable out there as I am supPosed to be going for a bike ride :dohh:

Christi, yes we are on similar cycles :happydance: I only have one IC hpt left so I will use that on 11/12 dpo I think :thumbup:

Despie :hi: :happydance::hugs:

LovIng all the pet pictures. :awww:


----------



## honeysuede

Oh you're a suffolk girl that is close:hugs: well to add to my bad journey to work the bus was 25 minutes late even though they are meant to run ever 10 to 15 minutes. Oh well nearly the weekend:thumbup: have a lovely day all I will try to check in at lunch xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Oh you're a suffolk girl that is close:hugs: well to add to my bad journey to work the bus was 25 minutes late even though they are meant to run ever 10 to 15 minutes. Oh well nearly the weekend:thumbup: have a lovely day all I will try to check in at lunch xxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hope the rest of your day goes better hs :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks ladies finally reached the office! Xxx xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning ladies T2 :hugs: sorry for the bfn :cry:
T3 Jeeez what a stupid morning you had but Yey to the 2-3weeks
Hiya H I'm only a couple of days ahead of you :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls!

Heather, I am glad you survived your first day!:hugs:

T3...don't feel silly about the test and IDK how cell phone plans work over there, but when I broke my last phone, I was a month away from my upgrade date and they let me have it early. It might not hurt to ask.:thumbup:

T2...it is a little weird that you had a temp rise, after you stopped the cooter tabs and your kitty knew you loved her.:cry::hugs:

M, I forgot to mention...we have a rule. If you POAS, you post the pic.:haha:

Laura..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I ordered some ic's I think I might pee on one on Sunday :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

wanabeamama said:


> I ordered some ic's I think I might pee on one on Sunday :haha:

:happydance::happydance:
Feels like I haven't seen anyone's POAS action for ages :haha:

POAS & post :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Well obviously not their action POAS action but the results :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, that is a hell of a temp rise you've had!


----------



## honeysuede

Yay to POAS Sunday Laura, cant wait:happydance::hugs:

Brooke, well I think the date of 2nd March is the earliest I can upgrade with it actually being May when Its due but I will call them after work & give it a try, I have been with Vodafone for 12 years now so am a loyal customer:thumbup:
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, that is a hell of a temp rise you've had!

Do you think so ? :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, I do.


----------



## honeysuede

I can't see you chart Laura:shrug: am I being a blind munter?:haha: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Click on the blue bar were it says fertility friend :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Brooke is that a cho lab? He's so cute, I'm partial to labs.


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, Barney is a chocolate lab! He is such a good dog.


----------



## honeysuede

Oh yeah silly me:dohh: :haha:
Nice chart:thumbup:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

It's just a silly chart really lol I've had lots of pretty ones in the past even triphasic so no excitement here lol


----------



## mrsb2010

Morning Ladies!

Nice to meet you M  - I was a stalker and they kindly invited me to join haha 

Just a quick hello today as im mega busy at work. Have got an appointment on Monday at the physio and they are going to give me some crutches! Yay - im so pleased. But will feel like an idiot but oh well. 

Hugs all round xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## mammag

Oh Laura, Your chart looks spectacular!! 

T2, you just wait, the dreams do not get any prettier as the pregnancy progresses, I thought I was going crazy when I was pregnant with my son, I would dream that he wasn't in his crib, or that I was giving birth to Giant Spiders, Even had a dream one time that I gave birth to.... drum roll please... TOM CRUISE!!! (I HATE Tom Cruise) Lol, but I asked the doc and he said they were completely normal (well maybe not the Tom Cruise one :haha:) There just our minds reminding us that we are going to worry about our child every day forever!! It's a beautiful thing the way you love your children :kiss:


----------



## mammag

beautiful and terrifying ;)


----------



## mammag

I passed!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0363.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

:headspin::headspin:


----------



## honeysuede

Grace, that made me laugh so much about Tom Cruise!!!! Hahahaaaaa!!!:rofl::rofl:
The spider ones though scare the hell out of me, I quite often have dreams about big spiders as I am terrified of them. :blush:
Oh so what is that test then?:blush:

xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

It's the FR CD3 test for FSH.


----------



## mammag

^^wss :)


----------



## mammag

I have dreams about spiders and bugs too, had one the night before last as a matter of fact, I was stuck in this weird house with all these huge bugs, I think they were like really big cock roaches, the thing is, I'm not even all that bothered by bugs, but I have random night mares about them, lol. My brain sux.


----------



## mammag

You can watch me take the test on YouTube if you want!! Lol, I'm gonna be a youtube star :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2fGTcyUggk


----------



## wanabeamama

I had some crazy dreams last night :wacko:


----------



## honeysuede

Oh I didn't know about those CD3 tests, you learn something new every day!!:thumbup: Do they do them over hear out of interest or just the US?

Yep, my nightmares always include my fears, spiders or the sea:blush::cry: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 the doctor does them for us via blood test I dont know if you can buy the pee sticks though :shrug:


----------



## mammag

You know, I just noticed that they took the amount of "views" off of the threads on here! I think that is a great idea :) People sure would get pissy about the R&R's so now I can read and run and no one will EVER KNOW!! :) Sorry if this is old news, I'm a little slow.


----------



## honeysuede

Laura, I had the blood test done a while back, didn't know you could get home tests though, what a good idea:thumbup: xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi mrsb :hi:

T3 (not sure who T1 is yet :haha:) you can get the FSH home test in the UK. I got this one and did it probably 7-8 months ago but am thinking I might do it again... I did get 7.4 at the doc last year but I guess that could have increased by now :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

I failed the home test...horribly. But, I didn't know yo weren't supposed to take it within 30 days of a medicated cycle. Not sure if that affected it or not.


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> I can't see you chart Laura:shrug: am I being a blind munter?:haha: xxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Afternoon ladies ,well the old hag got me ,:nope:But am ok really ,just glad to get the show on the road again ,how's everyone's,wot did I miss ,?b your scan pic ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

:thumbup:


Butterfly67 said:


> Hi mrsb :hi:
> 
> T3 (not sure who T1 is yet :haha:) you can get the FSH home test in the UK. I got this one and did it probably 7-8 months ago but am thinking I might do it again... I did get 7.4 at the doc last year but I guess that could have increased by now :shrug:

Oh so you can get them in the UK, I might tell my friend at work as she has been told to get a CD3 bblood test booked. No harm doing it again I guess:hugs: Why you grumpy hun?
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> Afternoon ladies ,well the old hag got me ,:nope:But am ok really ,just glad to get the show on the road again ,how's everyone's,wot did I miss ,?b your scan pic ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, just have your friend get the blood test...the pee sticks can be very confusing, and the bloods check for other things, besides FSH. She would still need BW on top of it.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Am glad I had a try of the cooter tabs at least I won't be as worried if I have to use them again :dohh:So no temping for a week and just sexy time wen we feel like it and I can have a tipple at the weekend wen its ohs birthday ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I love that plan!:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah she would have to have the blood test anyway the doctors/hospital wouldn't accept the pee test :nope:


----------



## honeysuede

Oh I see, so the pee tests are more for your own peice of mind I guess then. Thanks for the info girls:hugs:

Well I am leaving work in 20 mins to go round my sister's. My uncle is gonna be there & my best friend lives there so I hope none of them get suspicios. I think I will be ok as I have my fake booze with me as a cover up!!:haha::haha: xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

As long as no one asks for some of your "vodka" :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> As long as no one asks for some of your "vodka" :haha:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## opalfruits

mammag said:


> You can watch me take the test on YouTube if you want!! Lol, I'm gonna be a youtube star :)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2fGTcyUggk

I'm glad you passed, Hun and I love the way you say hormone, sounds really cool! :rofl: (from UK alert) lmao x x x


----------



## waiting2c

Morning girls  I am down the line for work at the moment just woke up in my hotel bed. Was nice having a bed to myself for a change. Am going to contact my midwife today as still having lower tummy / pelvic pain when I stand up and walk around. Yesterday Hurt enough to make me want to double over and clutch my tummy while standing. 

Lovely scan pic Brooke - how exciting!!
Sorry af got you t2 enjoy having a drink though 
Hey to m nice to meet you 

Hope everyone doing ok


----------



## wanabeamama

T1 I know this might sound like a silly question and I know nothing about pregnancy but have you been going to the toilet ok (for both)?


----------



## Butterfly67

honeysuede said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Hi mrsb :hi:
> 
> T3 (not sure who T1 is yet :haha:) you can get the FSH home test in the UK. I got this one and did it probably 7-8 months ago but am thinking I might do it again... I did get 7.4 at the doc last year but I guess that could have increased by now :shrug:
> 
> Oh so you can get them in the UK, I might tell my friend at work as she has been told to get a CD3 bblood test booked. No harm doing it again I guess:hugs: Why you grumpy hun?
> xxxClick to expand...

Yeah I think those are a bit hit and miss but can give you an idea if you have to wait to get day 3's done :hugs:

A few grumpy things going on right now but then my bff came round to lunch so decided now I am no longer grumpy - just tired from painting my house and clearing out stuff! 

Hope you get away with the 'vodka' trick :haha::haha: - yes, could be interesting if anyone asks for some - maybe put some chili in it so it is chili vodka and no-one will want it! :haha:



Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Am glad I had a try of the cooter tabs at least I won't be as worried if I have to use them again :dohh:So no temping for a week and just sexy time wen we feel like it and I can have a tipple at the weekend wen its ohs birthday ,:thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

Yay for lots of sexy time and a few drinks for OHs birthday :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

:hi: waiting2c :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, when does your BFF start her IVF cycle?


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Laura  yup pretty ok on that side of things. Bit slower on 2s these days but still processing. Sorry for the tmi lol


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, when does your BFF start her IVF cycle?

They pushed her to feb but she only starts injecting on day 21 so that will be at the end of feb, she's not very happy about it :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::growlmad::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> Hey Laura  yup pretty ok on that side of things. Bit slower on 2s these days but still processing. Sorry for the tmi lol

:hugs: Hopfully the midwife can help:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wohooo we received the referral letter and paperwork to fill in from the hospital :D 
It says we both have to go for tests eg bloods (both) SA (oh) and u/s for me I don't know why they want to do all these they have already been done :shrug: 
I'm just so glad the ball is rolling I think these appointment will take some time though so here we go :hugs: 
I'm just filling the paperwork in now :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Wohooo we received the referral letter and paperwork to fill in from the hospital :D
> It says we both have to go for tests eg bloods (both) SA (oh) and u/s for me I don't know why they want to do all these they have already been done :shrug:
> I'm just so glad the ball is rolling I think these appointment will take some time though so here we go :hugs:
> I'm just filling the paperwork in now :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow why do they need to know this stuff? 
Jeeez lol they even want passport size photos is that so they can see if your kids will be ugly? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, from what I've read, NHS even wants pics of your house, lol.:wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

Seriously ? Wtf haha they did ask if we own or rent and how many bedrooms ect jeeez many I should tell them the colour of my knickers just to cover all areas they already know our sex life lol


----------



## honeysuede

Hi!! I'm back from my sister's & wanted to check in before bed. I got away with the drinking, just had to pee lots!!
Laura - that's great about the paperwork!:happydance::happydance:Great to know the ball is rolling:hugs:

Well I have had some good news, the hospital called, they have my referral letter already & want to see me for my first appointment on 7th Feb!!:happydance: I will be almost 7 weeks, they will talk me through everything & do bloods. The lady was really nice. They will also book my first scan then too. :happydance:
xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrsb2010

That's great news Laura. They've sent you stuff quick so hopefully that's a sign of things to come. The ball is now rolling. I have a feeling 2012 will be a great year for you. Xx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Hi!! I'm back from my sister's & wanted to check in before bed. I got away with the drinking, just had to pee lots!!
> Laura - that's great about the paperwork!:happydance::happydance:Great to know the ball is rolling:hugs:
> 
> Well I have had some good news, the hospital called, they have my referral letter already & want to see me for my first appointment on 7th Feb!!:happydance: I will be almost 7 weeks, they will talk me through everything & do bloods. The lady was really nice. They will also book my first scan then too. :happydance:
> xxxxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

mrsb2010 said:


> That's great news Laura. They've sent you stuff quick so hopefully that's a sign of things to come. The ball is now rolling. I have a feeling 2012 will be a great year for you. Xx

Thank you so much I really hope so:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 Yey :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Seriously ? Wtf haha they did ask if we own or rent and how many bedrooms ect jeeez many I should tell them the colour of my knickers just to cover all areas they already know our sex life lol

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wana, you did make me chuckle :rofl::haha::haha: - good news they are doing testing, even if they have done it before :dohh:

hs, great news on the vodka and the appointment :haha::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks ladies:hugs:
Hope you all enjoy the rest of your evening, I am going to bed now as I am cream crackered!! 
Look forward to speaking to you all tomorrow - and it's FRRIIIDDAAYY!!!:happydance::hugs: xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I want to post it now but I can't we need oh's NHS number and we can't get the passport photos until Sunday ughhh ah well guess I'll just have to be patient lol

Hey I'm watching American idol :D


----------



## wanabeamama

Night night T3 :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Cream crackered?:haha: That sounds like a personal issue.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Cream crackered?:haha: That sounds like a personal issue.:haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Cream crackered?:haha: That sounds like a personal issue.:haha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Now we know how T3 got knocked up!:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yup we sure do :rofl:

Eeee I'm feeling so much happier right now I hope it doesn't take to long I'm so impatient lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Why do the little smileys keep turning blue?


----------



## dachsundmom

Your smilies are blue?:wacko:

Did they say how long it takes, once they get your paperwork?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

No it just says once they receive the paperwork they will send us an appointment to go for the tests and then when they got the results they will give us another appointment so I have no idea really :shrug: 

Yeah they keep changing from yellow to blue


----------



## mammag

Lol, my smilieys are not blue.... :haha: :) :saywhat: (well, except for that one)


----------



## mammag

I looked around Laura, and it seems like people get in pretty quickly after they get that initial paper work.


----------



## amommy

Awesome Laura, glad you got to get things rolling!

T3, glad you have your first appointment, how exciting! 

I think every morning I have to wait until 9 am for my temps otherwise they look like pre O temps!! haha, what a difference a few hours makes! STill not completely convinced that I O'd, but all the other signs point to it.. So I will just go with the flow, temp a little because I like to, and wait for it!! 

Waves to everyone else!


----------



## honeysuede

:rofl::rofl: Brooke & Laura, cream crackered!!! sorry I forget about some of my terms not being normal hehe. It means knackered (tired):haha::haha:

Laura, I really am so happy that things are moving for you, how exciting!!:hugs:

Well I am glad it's Friday, not that I have anyy crazy weekend plans! I am meeting my sis for lunch today, I think I am going to tell her (and only her) as she is feeling lke I am hiding something & being distant. We are so close, I knew this would happen:wacko:

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> :rofl::rofl: Brooke & Laura, cream crackered!!! sorry I forget about some of my terms not being normal hehe. It means knackered (tired):haha::haha:
> 
> Laura, I really am so happy that things are moving for you, how exciting!!:hugs:
> 
> Well I am glad it's Friday, not that I have anyy crazy weekend plans! I am meeting my sis for lunch today, I think I am going to tell her (and only her) as she is feeling lke I am hiding something & being distant. We are so close, I knew this would happen:wacko:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx

That will be nice for you to tell your sister as u will have someone u can talk to ,my oh says cream crackered too :haha:And his mom called him bat and ball which stood for Paul :haha::haha::haha:Have a lovely lunch gorgeous ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hehe glad i'm not alone with the sayings then! You have a good day hun. I walked in this morning just getting in now, much better than the stupid bus haha! Xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Hehe glad i'm not alone with the sayings then! You have a good day hun. I walked in this morning just getting in now, much better than the stupid bus haha! Xxx

Take it easy babes ,love you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Love you tons! Speak later hun xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning I'm sat in awfull traffic on the motorway and I'm late :( grrr there has been an accident why can peole just drive properly grr


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Morning I'm sat in awfull traffic on the motorway and I'm late :( grrr there has been an accident why can peole just drive properly grr

:nope:Stay safe lovely ,can u fon ahead and tell work u will be late ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: morning ladies

Ok so I have gone back to grumpy again so need a bit of a rant, please just ignore me but I might feel better if I write it down :haha:


Spoiler
My lodger is starting to annoy me :growlmad: I did the good thing and told him I was thinking about selling my house but it would be at least May until I would have to move out. So he goes out and puts an offer in on a house (which he hadn't even been thinking about before I mentioned selling) and so it's likely he will move out in 2 months which leaves me unable to pay the mortgage and not really able to get anyone in just for a couple of months. Ok so that is probably selfish as he has to do what is best for him but I did say it was going to take some while :growlmad::growlmad: And he hasn't emptied the dishwasher for going on 2 months. And he doesn't do one bit of cleaning or tidying, even if he spills something on the kitchen counter :growlmad: And this morning the postman rang and he waited for me to run down 3 flights of stairs to answer it rather than him going (for a parcel that was his) from one floor under me :growlmad: He's also off today which means I can't do my yoga in the living room :haha::growlmad::growlmad:

Right, feel better now :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Come on let it out ............


----------



## dachsundmom

M...that just sucks! Could you get someone to rent weekly until the house sells?:growlmad::hugs:

T3...it's time to learn to drive.:haha:

Laura, I hate sitting it traffic.:hugs:

Hi Christi!:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah I think i will have to try and do that B although I don't have any furniture for the room but I could probably pick some up 2nd hand or maybe borrow :thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

M, that sounds very annoying about your lodger, I understand him looking out for himself by finding somewhere else I guess, but there is NO excuse for that utter lazy ness & disrespect! Have you told him he needs to get his arse in gear & tidy up after himself> I know it is hard & you dont want an atmosphere but it really isnt fair for him to let you clean his mess & take his parcels! What a knob! Tell him you need the living room for your yoga & while you do that he can occupy himself with cleaning the kitchen:haha::haha:
I say all these things but I am such a wimp myself when it comes to confrontation, I usually keep quite & end up being taken for a mug! Its something I am working on:haha:
Brooke, I know, I might have to learn to drive, I just HATE the thought of it, the lessons I had before I HATED. OH is thinking about learning.:thumbup:
xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3...neither one of you drive?:haha:

M, do you have any of your aunt's furniture left?


----------



## Butterfly67

honeysuede said:


> M, that sounds very annoying about your lodger, I understand him looking out for himself by finding somewhere else I guess, but there is NO excuse for that utter lazy ness & disrespect! Have you told him he needs to get his arse in gear & tidy up after himself> I know it is hard & you dont want an atmosphere but it really isnt fair for him to let you clean his mess & take his parcels! What a knob! Tell him you need the living room for your yoga & while you do that he can occupy himself with cleaning the kitchen:haha::haha:
> I say all these things but I am such a wimp myself when it comes to confrontation, I usually keep quite & end up being taken for a mug! Its something I am working on:haha:
> Brooke, I know, I might have to learn to drive, I just HATE the thought of it, the lessons I had before I HATED. OH is thinking about learning.:thumbup:
> xxxxxx

T3 that is exactly me :rofl: - I agree with everything you say but I will also be the one not doing it as I hate confrontation too :dohh:

Blimey yes I don't know how you get by without either of you driving - I guess it is something you take for granted once you have a car. Not that I have one now but I borrow my Mum's occasionally!



dachsundmom said:


> T3...neither one of you drive?:haha:
> 
> M, do you have any of your aunt's furniture left?

No, we managed to sell it all apart from an old hostess trolley which I now have in the kitchen - nothing special but I like the 50's wheels it has on it :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't live in an area with any type of public transportation, so the idea of not driving is a little odd to me.:wacko:

On the other hand, my New York City friends never drive anywhere, so I guess it's all relative.


----------



## honeysuede

Well OH has worked in London since he was 17, so 23 years, so he is used to getting the train to the city & not needed to drive really. There are direct trains into the city from where I live & buses run frequently (when they are on time!) so its never really been a problem but I am thinking one of us definitely needs to learn for when we have little one.
Aaa, 15 mins til I am meeting my sister for lunch, I'm nervous:haha:
xxxx
:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

The pee sticks have arrived woooo


----------



## Butterfly67

wanabeamama said:


> The pee sticks have arrived woooo

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good luck with the lunch T3 :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Mmmmmmmm it's nearly dinner time I'm so so hungry :)


----------



## dachsundmom

So dinner is lunch?:haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah lunch /dinner lol we use both terms lol I'm having veg and lentil soup and an apple boooo I started the endo diet today I'm bored of this soup already there was nothing in the shop that I could have except soup :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

B. did u manage to get any sleep last night?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> B. did u manage to get any sleep last night?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Just my usual 3-4 hours.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha Brooke I just noticed my avatar looks very similar to yours :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> B. did u manage to get any sleep last night?:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Just my usual 3-4 hours.:hugs:Click to expand...

:nope::nope:Are u not exhausted babes ,how long are u planning to keep working?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> B. did u manage to get any sleep last night?:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Just my usual 3-4 hours.:hugs:Click to expand...

:saywhat::saywhat::sleep:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I can't picture myself not working.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, I can't picture myself not working.:haha:

So wot are u gonna do with the Babba.bring him to work with you :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, I can't picture myself not working.:haha:
> 
> So wot are u gonna do with the Babba.bring him to work with you :haha:Click to expand...

I can and N is home during the day, as well.:thumbup:


----------



## mammag

Hi girls!!

Somehow missed the post with the rant, even though I went back and looked again, but :hugs: anyway M!! I'm sorry you are annoyed :growlmad: And I agree, I am the worlds worst when it comes to confrontation. My sister came to stay with me a couple of years back, but I found out she was doing drugs and had to ask her to leave and I was such a coward that I began the conversation over the phone, it was the hardest thing I've ever done to this day I think. 

Well, I'm off to do some testing for my new job!! I'll see you guys later!! :)


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, I can't picture myself not working.:haha:
> 
> So wot are u gonna do with the Babba.bring him to work with you :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I can and N is home during the day, as well.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Perfect :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck Grace!:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I thought the diet wasn't starting until next week?


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Good luck Grace!:flower:

TY :) But I'm not nervous, even if I fail miserably she just said it'll be something they go over with me more during the classes! Now if I could just get these kids to listen to me and put their clothes on, Tristen is running around butt naked and I can't catch him :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Grace!:flower:
> 
> TY :) But I'm not nervous, even if I fail miserably she just said it'll be something they go over with me more during the classes! Now if I could just get these kids to listen to me and put their clothes on, Tristen is running around butt naked and I can't catch him :dohh:Click to expand...

Good luck and lol on the naked child :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck grace :flow:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, will you be POAS?


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, I thought the diet wasn't starting until next week?

I know but I wanted to try and get back in the habbit


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, will you be POAS?

Not till Sunday


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Laura, will you be POAS?
> 
> Not till SundayClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I got different ic's this time I've not seen them before it says one step on the pack but they look different :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wacko::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







2f507dad.jpg
File size: 63.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow, I have never seen those before.


----------



## wanabeamama

Me neither I want to try one :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hell, if you don't want to pee on it, use soda...but, I need to see this test, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhhh we shall see how I feel when I get home :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Never seen those either! :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Me neither I want to try one :haha:

I want to use it too:haha:


----------



## amommy

where did you get them from and how much were they? would be nice to try something new


----------



## wanabeamama

Amazon £1.20 for 5 lol


----------



## dachsundmom

5, you bought 5 tests? There should be at least one 0 after that!:haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:haha: well after this week it's going to be a while before I poas again lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> :haha: well after this week it's going to be a while before I poas again lol

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## Icca119

OMG who is prego!!!!!!


----------



## Icca119

sorry iv been gone girls, i tried to log back on and my account is closed! 
so i just made a new one

well as for me.....im 3 DPO and i have another cyst!! 
i just got back form the drs (they did an ultrasound) and its not as big as last cycle but its still there 
idk what im going to do
DH goes in for a SA in 2 weeks and i have my 1year check up since we have been ttc so i guess i just have to wait this cycle out!


----------



## amommy

long lost Icca!! glad you are ok! I am 5 dpo so pretty close to you! sorry about the cyst hope it doesn't get too painful!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica!!!! How did your account get closed? Hell, who cares...:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke Heather and T3 

:hugs: omg icca we missed you sooo much :hugs: 
Hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

:hi: Hey girls! I've been a slacker with Bnb lately, I think this is the first time I've logged on in a week!:haha:

Everybody still doing good?! Congrats on the job Grace- you'll do fine I'm sure!


Well we had the baby shower and I got a crap load of stuff. I think I might be ready now. I went and ordered all the other big stuff we needed the other night too. It always feels good to spend obscene amounts of money on things! DH helped pick things out and then said "don't you dare tell me how much this all costs!":haha: 

My cousin had her baby girl on the 18th, which means out of my preggo friends....I'm next:shock: (Then you Mer!) I can't believe we are getting so close. It seems like yesterday I was frantically peeing on any stick that would hold still! Roxas is dropping so now I've finally been blessed with the frequent urination and the glorious pregnancy waddle:dohh: I keep asking him if he could pretty please be nice to mommy and maybe show up a week or two before his due date:haha: I don't think he will listen. I'm really more anxious just to meet him than anything.

Hugs to you all, I'll try to keep up a little better lol :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

There great didn't even get an evap and can't see an indent line but there tiny even smaller than normal one step lol
 



Attached Files:







0ae9600b.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dachsundmom

Holy hell that test is skinny, lol


----------



## mammag

ICCA!!!!!!!!!!! HI!!! :) Long time no see!!!!

Testing and stuff went well I think, well they told me to come back when the classes start so I guess I really truly have the job!! It hasn't sunk in yet, I'm so excited about it!! Yay :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

Icca's back!!!!! Hi hun!!!!:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs: sorry about your cysts:growlmad:

Laura, I have had really thin IC's like that before but not with that packing:wacko:

Well my sister burst into tears when I told her & was so happy & supportive:hugs:

I have had a nice night in front of the tv. Got my flu jab in the morning, oh what fun!xxx


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: i missed you girls so much
sadly im not back,, just stopped in at my moms and used the computer
but i will be back full time in about 2 weeks....hopfully with a BFP!! 

i need to update FF so you all can see my chart

lol i figured out how to get back on my account


----------



## Icca19

aww congrats on all the BFPS!!!!!!!!
:happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Icca19 said:


> aww congrats on all the BFPS!!!!!!!!
> :happydance:

Thanks!!:happydance::hugs: well it's great to have you back, even if just for a short while:hugs:

I wanna see your chart!! hope to see your:bfp: soon xxx


----------



## Icca19

ok my chart is updated!!!!
one more day of high temps and ill be 2 dpo !


----------



## waiting2c

Hey icca!! Great to see you again!! How are you?

My midwife sending me for physio assessment thinks my pain is caused by weak tummy muscles :-( 
Starting to pack up house today for moving.

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Desperado167

waiting2c said:


> Hey icca!! Great to see you again!! How are you?
> 
> My midwife sending me for physio assessment thinks my pain is caused by weak tummy muscles :-(
> Starting to pack up house today for moving.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well

Sorry u are in pain,hope u get some relief soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Icca19 said:


> :hugs: i missed you girls so much
> sadly im not back,, just stopped in at my moms and used the computer
> but i will be back full time in about 2 weeks....hopfully with a BFP!!
> 
> i need to update FF so you all can see my chart
> 
> lol i figured out how to get back on my account

We all miss you ,hope to see you soon with that bfp ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

:baby:


honeysuede said:


> Icca's back!!!!! Hi hun!!!!:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs: sorry about your cysts:growlmad:
> 
> Laura, I have had really thin IC's like that before but not with that packing:wacko:
> 
> Well my sister burst into tears when I told her & was so happy & supportive:hugs:
> 
> I have had a nice night in front of the tv. Got my flu jab in the morning, oh what fun!xxx

Awk that's sweet ,glad u got to relax last night and good luck with the flu jab ,u def are best to get it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks t2  how are you feeling today? Up to anything for the weekend?


----------



## Desperado167

waiting2c said:


> Thanks t2  how are you feeling today? Up to anything for the weekend?

Am feeling much better ,thank you ,last week was awful I think it was the progesterone made me feel really down ,:nope:But I started my fertilaid yesterday and am starting to feel much more like myself.already have my washing on the line and kids are all snuggled on the sofa in their dressing gowns watching shark boy and lava girl :thumbup:Am heading to my lovely sil today and tomorrow my oh will be 47 so we are going to the movies and out for dinner :thumbup:Wot about you ,are u up to anything !:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

I'm so glad you are feeling better!! Sounds like you have a nice weewnd ahead of you too  I spent today packing bookshelves glasses and ornaments for moving in two weeks. Heading to bed soon as pretty tired. Tomorrow more packing and cleaning then off to friends for a BBQ


----------



## Desperado167

waiting2c said:


> I'm so glad you are feeling better!! Sounds like you have a nice weewnd ahead of you too  I spent today packing bookshelves glasses and ornaments for moving in two weeks. Heading to bed soon as pretty tired. Tomorrow more packing and cleaning then off to friends for a BBQ

Am sure u are exhausted ,hope u get a nice relaxing time at the BBQ ,moving house is hard work ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi ladies:hugs:
T1, sounds like the packing is under way, it must be tiring though:hugs:
T2, glad you're feeling better:thumbup:

I am off in 10 mins for my flu jab then gonna try & get some food weighing scales, how exciting haha!!:haha: xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Ah, so it is all the T's here this morning :haha:

T1 take it easy with the packing - it is really tempting to start icking u bxes of stuff I am sure :hugs::hugs::hugs: Have decide I amgoing to try andget ridf as much stuff as I can before I move house (I'm sure I say that every time :dohh:

T2 - have a lovely time at your SILs, and hope you fin somewhere nice to go out for a meal for DHs birthday :thumbup:

Damn, he batteries are runing ut onmy keyboard :dohh:

T3, hope the flu jab is not painful! :wacko::hugs:

Nt much on for me today, headingt my Mum's for dinner and will come bck tmrow. Will test Mn now I think. Best go change thse batteries...:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Meant to say hello Icca :hi: :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Hi Jessica and all. Glad it's Saturday as I've had one hell of a week. I worked an extra day as a favor for a co-worker. I had such hard cases and no cancelations, so busy no time to even use the bathroom or get a sip of water :(. Off to bootcamp and spin now and taking LO to Disney World on Monday :). Oh btw I get to finally go bra shopping, look out mall... Here I come :)

Hope everyone has a fantastic day!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw that sounds so fun to take your little one to Disney :happydance::happydance::happydance: - have a great time :flower:

p.s. maybe you need to get yourself some tena lady :haha::haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Well the flu jab went ok, didn't hurt but now my arm is feeling bruised, she said that would happen.

But the good thing abut it was they done my weight, height, pee sample for protein check, EDD, gave me a manual about pregnancy week by week a long with some free subscriptions & a card the entitles me to free medicine & dental work, she gave me a sheet with helpful numbers to call & a list of all appointments I will need & when through my pregnancy. she also advised about diet & how to look after myself. I walked out feeling emotionally overwhelmed & very happy:hugs:

Hi M!!!:hugs:

I am off to get my hair done in an hour, then we are going to OH's parentss for dinner & probably staying the night so I may not be online tonight:nope:

Hope you are all having a good day:hugs:
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Grumblebea said:


> Hi Jessica and all. Glad it's Saturday as I've had one hell of a week. I worked an extra day as a favor for a co-worker. I had such hard cases and no cancelations, so busy no time to even use the bathroom or get a sip of water :(. Off to bootcamp and spin now and taking LO to Disney World on Monday :). Oh btw I get to finally go bra shopping, look out mall... Here I come :)
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic day!!!

Hi Nicole!!:hugs: enjoy bra shopping!!!:haha: xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

T3 that sounds like they gave you a brilliant lot of info :happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

Butterfly67 said:


> T3 that sounds like they gave you a brilliant lot of info :happydance::happydance::thumbup:

Yeah they did it was really nice & I am so pleased :hugs: All seems so real, especially when she said about the free gift pack with baby products & going into labour, I am 5 weeks!!! haha:haha: xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

M I have just been looking at your blog, it's a great idea:thumbup::hugs: I have been reading backwards!!:haha: xxx


----------



## Desperado167

T3 glad the jab went well and u got lots of info ,have a lovely day ,talk laters ladies ,am heading to my sils ,Brooke ,hope u are ok babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> :wave:

:hugs::kiss::hi:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya god I'm soooo tired today we had a friends birthday party last night and got in quite late :( 
The bittom of my back is killing me today :( 

Really buisy at work today so I won't be on much till later hope your all ok :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Hiya god I'm soooo tired today we had a friends birthday party last night and got in quite late :(
> The bittom of my back is killing me today :(
> 
> Really buisy at work today so I won't be on much till later hope your all ok :hugs:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

honeysuede said:


> M I have just been looking at your blog, it's a great idea:thumbup::hugs: I have been reading backwards!!:haha: xxx

Thanks T3, yeah whether it happens or not is yet to be seen but could be quite exciting :happydance::hugs:



wanabeamama said:


> Hiya god I'm soooo tired today we had a friends birthday party last night and got in quite late :(
> The bittom of my back is killing me today :(
> 
> Really buisy at work today so I won't be on much till later hope your all ok :hugs:

Hope your back feels better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AverysMommy

Desperado167 said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Thanks t2  how are you feeling today? Up to anything for the weekend?
> 
> Am feeling much better ,thank you ,last week was awful I think it was the progesterone made me feel really down ,:nope:But I started my fertilaid yesterday and am starting to feel much more like myself.already have my washing on the line and kids are all snuggled on the sofa in their dressing gowns watching shark boy and lava girl :thumbup:Am heading to my lovely sil today and tomorrow my oh will be 47 so we are going to the movies and out for dinner :thumbup:Wot about you ,are u up to anything !:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I giggled when I read this, my son LOVES that show :) Have a great day!!!


----------



## Grumblebea

M idk what tena is???


----------



## Butterfly67

Grumblebea said:


> M idk what tena is???

Incontinence pants if you haven't even got time to go for a wee :haha::haha:


----------



## Grumblebea

Lol I don't think they sell them at Victorias secret. U aren't in on my secret, got new boobies last month so got clearance from doc to go shopping :). Size is bigger than I thought :/ don't look that big to me.


----------



## mammag

:holly: :haha:


----------



## mammag

Where IS everyone today?? It's solid ice out so I'm stuck at home :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, we got more snow than ice...I should be able to get out tomorrow.


----------



## Butterfly67

:holly::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## mammag

DH went to the Grocery and brought me home flowers :flower: :kiss: Someone forgot I'm on my period :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok another BFN to add to the millions but my boobs are soooo sore they haven't been sore since July lol not that that even means anything lol
So I am what I think is 12dpo but might only be 10-11 dpo but I should start spotting today so we shall see :coffee:


----------



## honeysuede

Sorry about your BFN Laura:hugs: They suck :growlmad:
When is AF due?

Hi everyone else:hi: xxxx


----------



## opalfruits

Hi everyone its been very quiet on here as of late :)

Just popping in to say hi really and I hope you are all well x x x


----------



## honeysuede

Hi hun!!:hi: how are you? xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: :hugs:
T3 I think af is due wed/thurs


----------



## honeysuede

Hey B!:hugs:

Laura, so AF is due just before your op? isn't that Friday?:hugs:xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I've been thinking a lot about the ivf this morning and doing my research we have decided to go with 2 embryos I just can't wate to get started but I'm not looking forward to the injections and trying to get to the hospital every day with out anyone finding out what were doing I really hope it's before my 30th


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> Hey B!:hugs:
> 
> Laura, so AF is due just before your op? isn't that Friday?:hugs:xx

Yes it is but they said it will be fine (do they know how heavy I bleed) lol


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Hey B!:hugs:
> 
> Laura, so AF is due just before your op? isn't that Friday?:hugs:xx
> 
> Yes it is but they said it will be fine (do they know how heavy I bleed) lolClick to expand...

Not long til you can get things started now hun:hugs: I don't blame you for being eager, you have waited long enough:hugs:xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, you are going to sail through this!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, you are going to sail through this!:happydance::hugs:

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, you are going to sail through this!:happydance::hugs:

Only with you girls by my side :hugs::hugs: :flow:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Laura, you are going to sail through this!:happydance::hugs:
> 
> Only with you girls by my side :hugs::hugs: :flow:Click to expand...

Always will be:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,it's my ohs birthday today so won't be on much as he hates me being on here :growlmad:Hope everyone is well ,:flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies ,it's my ohs birthday today so won't be on much as he hates me being on here :growlmad:Hope everyone is well ,:flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi sweet! Hope you both have a lovely day:hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya T2 :hugs: have a lovley day sweety :flow:


----------



## dachsundmom

Her DH had a lovely morning!:haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:haha: :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey did I tell you my lingerie website is just finished in time for valentines day :D it's different to the other one I posted https://www.lauracarolinexxx.com


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Hey did I tell you my lingerie website is just finished in time for valentines day :D it's different to the other one I posted https://www.lauracarolinexxx.com

Having a look now, some very fun stuff!!:thumbup::haha: xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Be back later girls...time to run errands.


----------



## wanabeamama

See ya later Brooke


----------



## Grumblebea

Gm ladies. Laura sorry about bfn, I am so excited for you though, u will be fine and we will be for u every step of the way. 

Grace that was very sweet of your DH, since they aren't for sex they will be just because he loves you. 

I had a great day yesterday. Did lots of shopping, got my hair done and went out with my bf. Today is housework, pack, mani/pedi and out to eat with bf.
It's so hot here today :( where is our winter???

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww that's sounds like a perfect day :hugs: I wish it was hot here:( its so cold and wet :( 

Did you get anything nice when you whent shopping?


----------



## opalfruits

honeysuede said:


> Hi hun!!:hi: how are you? xx

Hello, I'm well thanks, Taking paracetamol everyday as I haf some root canal work done BUT I'm feeling great how are you? By now with me the tiredness is in full swing and my nips are killing me hehehehe! aww :flower:

I bet you are on :cloud9: but at the same time time finding your self thinking its not real then looking at your test all the time hehehe well thats what I was like I'm terrible for judging people by my own actions aren't I!!! :haha::blush:

I have some great news and that is we've moved our WTT date from the 1st of sept to the first of JUNE !!!! Which is crazy soon I think!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee so excited :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey June will be here before you know it :happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

opalfruits said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Hi hun!!:hi: how are you? xx
> 
> Hello, I'm well thanks, Taking paracetamol everyday as I haf some root canal work done BUT I'm feeling great how are you? By now with me the tiredness is in full swing and my nips are killing me hehehehe! aww :flower:
> 
> I bet you are on :cloud9: but at the same time time finding your self thinking its not real then looking at your test all the time hehehe well thats what I was like I'm terrible for judging people by my own actions aren't I!!! :haha::blush:
> 
> I have some great news and that is we've moved our WTT date from the 1st of sept to the first of JUNE !!!! Which is crazy soon I think!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee so excited :)Click to expand...

Yay June!!:happydance::happydance:

Oh I had root canal years ago so I know how much that sucks:growlmad:

Yep - you hit the nail on the head about that! Am looking at tests & obsessing all the time:haha:
xxx


----------



## mammag

Sorry about your :bfn: Laura :hugs:


----------



## mammag

I have my FS appt tomorrow, excited and scared to death. I hope something good comes out of this.


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace don't be scared they dont really do much on the first appointment just order tests ect it's a step in the right direction :hugs:


----------



## amommy

brooke when you have your second u/s? I'm still so excited for you!! love the journal!
laura sorry about your bfn, I'm sure excited top here about how your re appt went

hi everyone else :).
7dpo today,


----------



## wanabeamama

No spotting yet :happydance: so either I'm only 11 dpo or I'm having a well behaved cycle :)


----------



## Grumblebea

Just some new bras for the new girls and matching panties. Bf got me a gift card for Christmas, so used that up and then some. 

I don't like it very cold but it's about 83 today which is way too hot for winter. 75ish is perfect to me. Disney tomorrow, I'm so excited for lo.


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all! Sorry about the BFN Laura :-( How exciting about IVF though, you will most def sail through that.

Hope everyone has had a great weekend!

Good luck for your FS appointment tomoorow grace, im sure it will all go great!


----------



## Butterfly67

Laura, sorry for the bfn :hugs::hugs: but yay for starting ivf :thumbup:

Grace, good luck with the FS, this is the start of good things for sure :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

B, a journal :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Been round my Mum's most of the weekend and spent the last few hours trying to get rid of stuff in the loft - can't believe how much old stuff I have kept but just can't seem to get rid of it - letters from old boyfriends, old valentines cards from primary school etc :blush::haha::haha:

Am going to POAS with my 1 test tomorrow and if it is not a BFN I will eat my hat :haha::haha:


----------



## opalfruits

wanabeamama said:


> Yey June will be here before you know it :happydance:




honeysuede said:


> opalfruits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Hi hun!!:hi: how are you? xx
> 
> Hello, I'm well thanks, Taking paracetamol everyday as I haf some root canal work done BUT I'm feeling great how are you? By now with me the tiredness is in full swing and my nips are killing me hehehehe! aww :flower:
> 
> I bet you are on :cloud9: but at the same time time finding your self thinking its not real then looking at your test all the time hehehe well thats what I was like I'm terrible for judging people by my own actions aren't I!!! :haha::blush:
> 
> I have some great news and that is we've moved our WTT date from the 1st of sept to the first of JUNE !!!! Which is crazy soon I think!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee so excited :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay June!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Oh I had root canal years ago so I know how much that sucks:growlmad:
> 
> Yep - you hit the nail on the head about that! Am looking at tests & obsessing all the time:haha:
> xxxClick to expand...

I KNOW!!!! JUNE! I can't wait the only thing is I'm going to have to do cardio 5x a week now to shift the weight faster and get healthier faster, but hey that can only be good right? :)
I'm obsessive when to comes to POAS lmao so that will be funny!!!
Yeah the root canal sucks but at least I'm having it done now so we can TTC in june as it will be well finished by then and all the chemicals will have gone :happydance:

Ahh it's very normal IMO to be like that I honestly couldn't believe it until I heard his first cry and only then it hit me like a brick wall that I had a baby for real and I burst into tears :cry::cloud9: it's amazing eeeee I cant wait. xxx


----------



## mammag

My mom is calling me and cussing me out, she's wanting me to send her money for "gas" but I know it's for drugs so I'm not going to do it. She's being so mean, I'm thinking about blocking her number.


----------



## Butterfly67

mammag said:


> My mom is calling me and cussing me out, she's wanting me to send her money for "gas" but I know it's for drugs so I'm not going to do it. She's being so mean, I'm thinking about blocking her number.

OMG that is terrible Grace :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Yeah, it is, at this point I'm just deleting her texts before even reading them. She knows that I have no problem with changing my number and not talking to her for years at a time, so I don't know why she even bothers to try and strong arm me into doing things. DH and I are comfortable, we're not rich, but for some reason she thinks we're loaded and is always asking for money. She didn't even raise me, I didn't even meet her till I was 9, and didn't see her again till I was 17, I definitely don't owe her anything.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes it definitely sounds like you are better off without her in your life :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

I just wanted to let everyone know that I lost the babies :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: 

Were heartbroken and have lost all hope :cry: :cry: 

I have been bleeding heavily since Thursday evening and chose to miscarry naturally at home. But an emergency ultrasound this morning showed I have still not passed everything and dr requested a D&C due to the blood loss and highly suspects it was infact twins with the possibility of triplets. However I refused, I don't want anymore medical intervention of any kind. 

I think we are officially done TTC. I can not go through this again or put my body through it anymore.

Thank you girls for all your support :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

PnP I don't know you well but I just wanted to send you loads of :hug: and tell you how sorry I am for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather that took incredible strength for you to come and post that you are an incredible person and you truly deserve to be happy my heat is aching for you right nowWe love you heather 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Heather, I am so sorry! We are here for you, now matter what.:hugs:


----------



## mrsb2010

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mammag

We are here for you Heather, can not stop crying for you, I can't imagine what you are going through right now, I am so so very sorry. Sending you all of my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## harri

Heather - I am so so so so sorry, I know nothing can be said to make you feel better but you're in my thoughts and prayers!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :cry: :cry: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Oh my god Heather, I dont know what to say, there are no words to express how horrible I feel for you. I am so so so very sorry to hear your news. If there is anything at all and I mean anything that we can do we/i am here for you.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## opalfruits

Oh heather :cry: I am so so so very for your losses....... I will pray for you and your DH I feel absolutely gutted for you both hun, wishing you well and I hope one day you are blessed with a miracle, it may not feel like it now but they do happen love, my DH sends his love also x x x x x x x x x x x x x x :hug: :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Awe Heather, I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs!!!


----------



## honeysuede

Heather. I am so so sorry, I can't imagine how you feel. I am crying for you and truely wish there is some way I could help. I agree with Laura, it took strength to write that and you are a very strong, amazing woman. We do all love you and you are in my thoughts and heart xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Heather:cry::cry: ,ong my heart is truly broke for you ,words can not help, but know that we all love you and are praying for you and your oh and your precious darling babies ,am so so sorry ,god bless ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

BFN, looks like I will be joining the non-ttc girls for a while at least :flower:


----------



## amommy

So so sorry Heather, I know words cannot help at such a difficult time, but wanted you to know I have been through loss myself and it is such a hard thing to face.. Thank you for coming here and sharing with us, that in itself must have been very hard. 

When you are up to it, I encourage you to find a support group of others who have experienced loss, it helps to talk with others who can understand so well. 

M- dang sorry hon about the negative test.. and sorry you are joining the other than TTC club, thats a bummer :(

I think we all need a big huge GROUP HUG!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Butterfly67 said:


> BFN, looks like I will be joining the non-ttc girls for a while at least :flower:
> 
> View attachment 328739

:( stupid bfn I didn't even bother today :(
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

:hugs: Sorry for the :bfn: :(


----------



## mammag

What is Summit?? Is that an overseas term, or a typing shorthand thing? Here it is in context,

Girl with Pregnancy Test: do you see anything?
Random Answerer: I think I see summit! 

What is that?


----------



## dachsundmom

something, lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, I figured that, I was just curious if it was something that the girls over the lake say IRL or if it's just an internet thing that everyone does (except me apparently)


----------



## mammag

Ok, leaving now!! So nervous I feel like i'm gonna puke, don't know why I'm so NERVOUS!!! :) See you guys after I'm done!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

No need to be nervous grace :hugs:


----------



## mrsb2010

Summit is just a slang way of saying something! Weird I know. Good luck Grace. 

I've now got some crutches and have been signed off work. I'm bored already. 

Big hugs to everyone xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

How long are you off of work?


----------



## wanabeamama

Ooooh my new shoes just arrive that I got in the sale (online) :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







c9b92e52.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## honeysuede

Good luck Grace, you will be fine:hugs:
Laura, yay to new shoes!:happydance:
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG how on earth do you wear those shoes?!! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

I swear some people are so dumb
I just had a little panic on about af with the surgery and rang the hospital just to double check it was ok for me to have af and she said if its very heavy he might not be able to do it and told me to contact my gp for something to stop af so.......
I rang my doctors and explained to the receptionist that I am having surgery on Friday and need something before Wednesday to stop af and she said .... Oh we have an appointment Friday but that's all I can offer you ??? Did she not hear me stupid fool so I told her I need to speak to my GP as it is an urgent matter and I can not cancel my op so she told me to ring back tomorrow :grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Laura :hugs: Sorry you have to worry. 

Well, I'm BACK :) He was so very nice, he did a Pap/Pelvic exam, took blood, said he's going to check my thyroid, pituitary?, I think he said pituitary anyway, and some other things. He gave me an order for DH's SA and he said we'll talk more in a couple of weeks when we have all the results in. I'm so excited, finally some answers :)


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## mammag

Oh, and I took Tristen along with me, I thought it was only a consultation, i.e. talk to doctor a little then leave? Well, they surprised me with the pelvic/pap and so I kind of stuck Tristen in a chair in the corner and let him play on my phone. When I went to get undressed though he looks over at me, dead serious, and says, Mom, WHAT kind of doctor IS THIS!!!??? Lmao, I almost died laughing, I can't imagine what the little guy was thinking.


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Laura :hugs: Sorry you have to worry.
> 
> Well, I'm BACK :) He was so very nice, he did a Pap/Pelvic exam, took blood, said he's going to check my thyroid, pituitary?, I think he said pituitary anyway, and some other things. He gave me an order for DH's SA and he said we'll talk more in a couple of weeks when we have all the results in. I'm so excited, finally some answers :)

I'm not worrying too much I think it will be fine my other consultant knows my history and he said it would be fine:hugs:

That's great grace glad your on the right path :hugs:


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> That's great grace glad your on the right path :hugs:

Yay, me too!! Now I just hope DH doesn't wimp out on the SA thing, but he said he'd do it no problem, so don't know why I worry for no reason :dohh:


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace did DH not go with you?


----------



## mammag

No, he works during the day, and they said he didn't need to be there. He doesn't even need to be there when I get the SA results. I think I could probably just have made him up and they would never know the difference, lol. But it makes it easier for me since I don't have to work around his schedule.


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow things are so different there my OH had to come to the appointment so they knew that I wasn't just trying to see if I was fertile or not before even ttc but I guess that's because it's NHS and they will only see couples that need help


----------



## Butterfly67

wanabeamama said:


> I swear some people are so dumb
> I just had a little panic on about af with the surgery and rang the hospital just to double check it was ok for me to have af and she said if its very heavy he might not be able to do it and told me to contact my gp for something to stop af so.......
> I rang my doctors and explained to the receptionist that I am having surgery on Friday and need something before Wednesday to stop af and she said .... Oh we have an appointment Friday but that's all I can offer you ??? Did she not hear me stupid fool so I told her I need to speak to my GP as it is an urgent matter and I can not cancel my op so she told me to ring back tomorrow :grr:

Dumbass receptionist :grr::grr: :dohh:



mammag said:


> Laura :hugs: Sorry you have to worry.
> 
> Well, I'm BACK :) He was so very nice, he did a Pap/Pelvic exam, took blood, said he's going to check my thyroid, pituitary?, I think he said pituitary anyway, and some other things. He gave me an order for DH's SA and he said we'll talk more in a couple of weeks when we have all the results in. I'm so excited, finally some answers :)

Great news that you are starting to get some answers :happydance:



mammag said:


> Oh, and I took Tristen along with me, I thought it was only a consultation, i.e. talk to doctor a little then leave? Well, they surprised me with the pelvic/pap and so I kind of stuck Tristen in a chair in the corner and let him play on my phone. When I went to get undressed though he looks over at me, dead serious, and says, Mom, WHAT kind of doctor IS THIS!!!??? Lmao, I almost died laughing, I can't imagine what the little guy was thinking.

:haha::haha::haha::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mammag

They did say I needed to be TTC for a year before insurance would cover the tests and such, but they didn't need him for confirmation, I guess the dr I saw right after my MC a few years ago, who put "infertile" in my chart was enough proof. If I hadn't gone then I don't know how I would have proven it!


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> Oh, and I took Tristen along with me, I thought it was only a consultation, i.e. talk to doctor a little then leave? Well, they surprised me with the pelvic/pap and so I kind of stuck Tristen in a chair in the corner and let him play on my phone. When I went to get undressed though he looks over at me, dead serious, and says, Mom, WHAT kind of doctor IS THIS!!!??? Lmao, I almost died laughing, I can't imagine what the little guy was thinking.

Omg I thought u were gonna say he took a pic of your vayjay with the fon :blush::haha:


----------



## mammag

Lmao, that would have been nice, mass texts sent out of mom's no no place :rofl: I would have died. <<<Off to check my phone>>> :haha:


----------



## mammag

I have horrible veins, you should see the huge bruise already from where she took my blood, they always have to poke me a million times. I hate having my blood drawn.


----------



## mammag

:sick:
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0370.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> Lmao, that would have been nice, mass texts sent out of mom's no no place :rofl: I would have died. <<<Off to check my phone>>> :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> :sick:

:nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all!!:flower:
Grace - glad it went well, that's funny about Tristen:haha: My OH works long hours in the city so I go to a lot of things without him, I think the scans will probably be the only ones he can come to:nope:

Laura - That stupid munter at the dr's knows nothihng:gun::grr::gun::grr: I think you will be fine hun:hugs:
xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Hehe I love these little dudes: :grr::grr: they are my favorite smileyxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha T3 I love them guys to and my other favourite is :holly:


----------



## dachsundmom

:holly::holly:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm a little mad at OH today he was supposed to go get is photo done yesterday to sent to the hospital and he was watching football and said oh I will go tomorrow so I got home and guess what? He didn't get the plucking pictures done :grr: so he said he will get them tomorrow and he will post them or hand deliver them if he can,
The only reason I am not whooping his arse right now is because I missed today's post anyway :(


----------



## dachsundmom

WTH!:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:trouble::bunny::gun::grr: :holly: :sex:


----------



## mammag

Why does the hospital need photos?


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah stupid man :( he's so lazy sometimes I don't care if he was working all day he could have got them done at lunch time or on his way home :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Yeah stupid man :( he's so lazy sometimes I don't care if he was working all day he could have got them done at lunch time or on his way home :haha:

:growlmad::growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Why does the hospital need photos?

I have no idea grace the even want to know how many bedrooms our house has and how long we have lived together ect


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Why does the hospital need photos?
> 
> I have no idea grace the even want to know how many bedrooms our house has and how long we have lived together ectClick to expand...

Wtf :nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hehe I might just write on the back that I also love leather :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Hehe I might just write on the back that I also love leather :rofl:

Yea and porn and threesomes :haha::blush:


----------



## mammag

Desperado167 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Hehe I might just write on the back that I also love leather :rofl:
> 
> Yea and porn and threesomes :haha::blush:Click to expand...

Lmao, omg that would be priceless.


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl::rofl: do you think I should mention the butt plug???? :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mammag

Desperado167 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Why does the hospital need photos?
> 
> I have no idea grace the even want to know how many bedrooms our house has and how long we have lived together ectClick to expand...
> 
> Wtf :nope:Click to expand...

That is SOO strange, I guess because it is being paid for they are very selective in making sure you really are a couple in need :shrug: Still seems very intrusive though.


----------



## mammag

In need of a baby I mean :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, please send NHS the pic of you in the leather....tell them they need to see the real you!:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well there are huge problems with women thinking ivf is a trend because celebrities are all doing it ect or they ttc for like 3months and get bored and think that you can just go and get a baby put in at the hospital so yes they do have to be very intrusive almost like adoption I don't know what the procedures are there but it is very very strict here a lot of the rules are the same such as if either of you smoke then NO ivf and NO adoption you must have lived together 2-3 years they ask what job you do to and so many more rules it some times even depends on what area you live in :( very sad


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, please send NSH the pic of you in the leather....tell them they need to see the real you!:haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, there aren't really any rules here about IVF, bc it's all self-pay. The clinics here are more interested in whether or not one is physically a good candidate for IVF, instead of their personal lives.

The average person in the US does not have $20-30k sitting around for IVF. It's pretty much a given, that if you are willing to spend that kind of money, you are pretty serious about having a baby.:wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

Look see I told you my smileys kept turning blue lol
 



Attached Files:







c7b8c801.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dachsundmom

I like the blue! LOL


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Laura, please send NSH the pic of you in the leather....tell them they need to see the real you!:haha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow well it's the same here if you are paying private I guess but I really can't complain they can ask me anything they like if they are going to bless us with a baby (or2) we are truly lucky to be given this opportunity it's a blessing in itself


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:rolleyes::rolleyes::rolleyes::rolleyes::confused::confused::mrgreen::saywhat::hissy::hissy:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ooo there's a sneaky green one in there lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, BLUE SMILEY!!!! I like change :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Mmmmmmmm time to make pasta yum yes I know it contains wheat but I don't give a phuck I'm even having garlic bread Brooke said I can :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

I want blue smileys :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Mmmmmmmm time to make pasta yum yes I know it contains wheat but I don't give a phuck I'm even having garlic bread Brooke said I can :haha::haha::haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, and you may put cheese on your pasta...if anyone has an issue with that, tell them to chat me up!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Yes, and you may put cheese on your pasta...if anyone has an issue with that, tell them to chat me up!:haha:

Oh just made me cheese bread and spaghetti bolognaise,:thumbup:With extra cheese :thumbup:


----------



## mammag

The docs receptionist lady just called me to go over costs and such, she said my insurance covers infertility testing and treatment, but not infertility, so no coverage for IUI or IVF, but, she said if that's the case then IUI would only cost $150?? I didn't know it was that cheap? My goodness why didn't I do this sooner.


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> The docs receptionist lady just called me to go over costs and such, she said my insurance covers infertility testing and treatment, but not infertility, so no coverage for IUI or IVF, but, she said if that's the case then IUI would only cost $150?? I didn't know it was that cheap? My goodness why didn't I do this sooner.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> The docs receptionist lady just called me to go over costs and such, she said my insurance covers infertility testing and treatment, but not infertility, so no coverage for IUI or IVF, but, she said if that's the case then IUI would only cost $150?? I didn't know it was that cheap? My goodness why didn't I do this sooner.

Grace, that isn't going to include the drugs and maybe not the scans...check into that...the drugs can be an additional $300-1000, depending on the IUI protocal. Also check if that price includes sperm washing.:flower:


----------



## mammag

ultrasound, which she said may be covered, would be $125, she said sperm wash was $250, and she said she would send out a paper that would tell me everything in more detail. Also, Hsg would be $450.


----------



## mammag

But she said Hsg would probably be covered.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Yes, and you may put cheese on your pasta...if anyone has an issue with that, tell them to chat me up!:haha:

Extra cheese?????????? Yum


----------



## mammag

Hi Heather honey, :hugs: We miss you.


----------



## wanabeamama

I suddenly have cramps :( not my usual af cramps very shap but I guess the spotting is on the way well the sooner af comes the better


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> I suddenly have cramps :( not my usual af cramps very shap but I guess the spotting is on the way well the sooner af comes the better

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I can't grumble Brooke I've had an easy ride this cycle :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> I can't grumble Brooke I've had an easy ride this cycle :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke I forgot to mention I love your avatar pic it reminds my of an 80's rock chick lol


----------



## mammag

Have we covered your rise today Laura?? What's that about??


----------



## wanabeamama

I have no idea my I've been getting hot flushes but my bedroom is freezing lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I woke up at 5.30am an took my temp because I needed to go to the toilet an it was 36.84 and whent back to sleep (didn't go to the loo) and took it when I woke up at 8 and it was only 36.69 very low but as I had 5 and a half hour un interrupted sleep at the first temp I used that to convert but it gave me 37.12 but I thought that was too high lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg oh just told me his friend is going to be a grandad to twins his daughter is only 20


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Omg oh just told me his friend is going to be a grandad to twins his daughter is only 20

:saywhat::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Laura, I just noticed your ticker for Brooke:haha::haha::thumbup::thumbup: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:growlmad::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Omg oh just told me his friend is going to be a grandad to twins his daughter is only 20
> 
> :saywhat::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I don't know what's worse the face that she just got pregnant with twins or the fact that his friend is going to be a grandad and I haven't even made oh a daddy yet :(


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Omg oh just told me his friend is going to be a grandad to twins his daughter is only 20
> 
> :saywhat::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I don't know what's worse the face that she just got pregnant with twins or the fact that his friend is going to be a grandad and I haven't even made oh a daddy yet :(Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

I am off to get ready for bed now, BNB getting on my nerves, keeps crashing on me:grr::haha:xxx night all xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Night T3 sleep tight :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Mmmm
 



Attached Files:







10b36a86.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow, you are eating late.


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I finished about 30 minuets ago but yeah it's still late lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Kung hei fat choi


----------



## dachsundmom

Was it good?


----------



## wanabeamama

It was but I'm ver thirsty now :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> It was but I'm ver thirsty now :haha::haha:

:wine:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hehe 
Hey Brooke if I manage to get hold of my doctor tomorrow do you think it's ok to take the northeststuff (whatever it's called) if I do a hot before I take it


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes I do...I think after tomorrow, it's about getting ready for surgery, TBH.


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you girls :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

You support is truly amazing and I can't thank you all enough :hugs: :hugs: 

I just had another blood test done to see how bad the anemia is and to see if I just need iron tablets or some kind of infusion. OH and I had a long talk last night and we have decided to stop TTC until we have a confirmed reason to why I keep having early miscarriages. I never cancelled my fs appt on the 30th, so we decide to go and see if all hope is really lost. We also ended up telling a few family members what is going on because it was just too much for both of us to handle at this point. There the ones who encouraged us to go see the fs still. :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Your so right Brooke :hugs:

Check out that bad boy lol no idea how I got that I'm so clumsy :haha:
 



Attached Files:







91c1f18c.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, I think you have made some very wise decisions, but I am so sorry you had to make them in the first place.:cry::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Grace I am glad your appt went well :hugs: you are very lucky to have insurance that covers infertility testing, most do not now a days :)

Laura i know your surgery is on Friday :hugs: :hugs: I am gonna be worried sick until I hear you ok :hugs: :hugs:

I hope everyone else is having a wonderful Monday :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> Heather, I think you have made some very wise decisions, but I am so sorry you had to make them in the first place.:cry::hugs:

Thank you Brooke :hugs: :hugs: 

Yesterday the dr also took a tissue sample to be tested. But I am expecting it to come back normal. :cry: and be left with no answers, again.


----------



## waiting2c

Heather - im so sorry you have had to go through this again. I really hope that you can get some answers now, either from the FS or from the test. :hugs: :hugs:

Laura - In case I dont get on or post in time I really hope Friday goes well for you. Ill be sure to check in off my phone over the weekend to hear how you are doing. 

Grace - that all sounds very exciting about your appt!! What happens next?


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Heather, I think you have made some very wise decisions, but I am so sorry you had to make them in the first place.:cry::hugs:
> 
> Thank you Brooke :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Yesterday the dr also took a tissue sample to be tested. But I am expecting it to come back normal. :cry: and be left with no answers, again.Click to expand...

Are you in any physical pain or running any type of fever?:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Heather, I think you have made some very wise decisions, but I am so sorry you had to make them in the first place.:cry::hugs:
> 
> Thank you Brooke :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Yesterday the dr also took a tissue sample to be tested. But I am expecting it to come back normal. :cry: and be left with no answers, again.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you in any physical pain or running any type of fever?:hugs:Click to expand...

Pain, yes. I am extremely sore, in my abdomen. No fever. Sorry if this is tmi, but the bleeding has turned black and the clots as well. I hope that means this is all almost over :cry:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you Tracey :hugs: 
That's what I want more then anything rite now, some answers :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

When will you have another scan? No such thing as TMI here.:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

I have a dr appt tomorrow. I am 99% sure he will do another scan then. Hopefully he doesn't suggest D&C again, because Im not having anymore surgeries.


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> I have a dr appt tomorrow. I am 99% sure he will do another scan then. Hopefully he doesn't suggest D&C again, because Im not having anymore surgeries.

I totally understand, but just hear him out...please.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

God has to give me a break at some point, rite? :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> God has to give me a break at some point, rite? :cry:

Yes.:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> God has to give me a break at some point, rite? :cry:
> 
> Yes.:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I keep telling myself that, praying one of these times it will work :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

I'm so sorry Heather, and YES, God has to give you a break, I just can't understand it being any other way. With my m/c I bled for about 2 weeks, and I know how it feels, you just don't feel you can even begin to move past it if you can't even feel it's actually over. I'm so sorry this is happening to you again :(

As for the doc, I'm not really sure what will happen next. DH will have his SA and we will go from there, DH just sat me down and asked me if I would leave him if this whole infertility thing were his "fault", poor thing, I told him absolutely not, and that even if it is his sperm it is no one's fault, I forget how insecure men can be about things.


----------



## waiting2c

Awww your poor OH Grace, thats kinda cute that he asked that. They can be insecure too sometimes.


----------



## waiting2c

Hey how do you do the spoiiler thing... I was going to hide my ticker in a spoiler so its not in anyones face, but im not sure how. Is there a place on here I can find out from?


----------



## mammag

When you edit your siggy, right up top^ there is a smiley with a black bar going across his eyes, on the right side of insert image icon on the end. Highlight your ticker and click him, then you'll have


Spoiler
a spoiler!!


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks heaps, got it now!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Man I've just finished watching the time travelers wife.... Made me bawl my eyes out.


----------



## amommy

Thanks for the update, and hope you are holding up ok.. I'm very glad you told some of your family so they could maybe be a bit supportive, its hard to go through things alone! Also I'm glad you are at least going to the FS hope they can give you some answers! 

HUGS


----------



## Butterfly67

Heather, sending you some big :hug: and praying that you get some answers :hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Morning all,

How is everyone today?

Heather, sending so much love your way, I have been thinking of you. I hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning well no cramping ans no spotting temp still up the crams last night were just constipation lol we even bd last night to see if it would bring it on but nope still creamy white cm and my boobs are killing me :shrug: if it wasn't for the bfn's I would be convinced I was pg but I guess it's just my body resting before the surgery lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow Laura, this is your best cycle yet!:wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

It sure is Brooke :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> It sure is Brooke :happydance:

Are you starting the meds today?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm going to ring my doctor now it depends if I can get them :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Laura ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Good luck :kiss:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg I just rang the docs and a different receptionist answerd and she said I wasn't even down on the list to get a call back so she just emailed my doc and she will call me in an hour or so :coffee:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks Tracey :hugs: how are you feeling today? How long till ov?


----------



## dachsundmom

:growlmad::growlmad::nope::nope::nope::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Thanks Tracey :hugs: how are you feeling today? How long till ov?

Still in a lot of pain with my twisted muscle but am able to hold up my iPad and come on here today so that's made me feel lots better ,o should be just over a week ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no :hugs: hope your muscle is better ready for :sex::sex: 

Tracey do you ever get i-neck? Or I-wrist? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, is that the same as BJ neck? LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes brook it is but without the jaw ache :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Ong :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I actually tried giving my oh a bj yesterday hoping it would fix my neck and back and I had to stop half way as I was in agony ,he was so mad he wouldn't help me up of the floor :blush::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I know like how inconsiderate :growlmad::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:( :nope: stupid men lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Sweet Jesus!:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Why do they get so grumpy if you don't want to or can't perform sexy times lol


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Oh Sweet Jesus!:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:omg I am laughing so much that the tears are running down my cheeks and oh has came over to rub my back as he thinks i am crying in pain ,:blush:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey my doctor is an angel :happydance: she just rang me my prescription is ready only problem is getting it lol I work an hour away and I just rang oh to ask if he would collect it and he said err if I get time so I said make phucking time it's urgent lol

Has anyone ever taken this stuff she said it can take a couple of month for my cycle to return to normal :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

T2, as long as P is only rubbing your back, lol

Laura, what is the script?


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:



> T2, as long as P is only rubbing your back, lol
> 
> Laura, what is the script?

Huh?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T2, as long as P is only rubbing your back, lol
> 
> Laura, what is the script?

Any further and he gets a slap ,:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Yey my doctor is an angel :happydance: she just rang me my prescription is ready only problem is getting it lol I work an hour away and I just rang oh to ask if he would collect it and he said err if I get time so I said make phucking time it's urgent lol
> 
> Has anyone ever taken this stuff she said it can take a couple of month for my cycle to return to normal :shrug:

Wot meds is it !.?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Norethisterone


----------



## honeysuede

:rofl::rofl:I love that I have a quick look to see whats going on & I read about BJs!!! Laughing at my desk! My OH is too nervous to BD since I have found out so looks like I will be offering a few of those this weekend!!!:haha:

Laura, that is good about your cycle behaving:thumbup:
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, some women do have issues getting their cycles back on track with that, but since you are heading into IVF, it won't really matter...you cycles will be totally regulated by the meds.


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I'll only be taking it for 2and a half days but the great thing about it is that ovulation will be a few day later too so I might be able to bd :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Well I'll only be taking it for 2and a half days but the great thing about it is that ovulation will be a few day later too so I might be able to bd :happydance:

Am so glad things are finally looking up for you ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

We shall see :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

My HSG was meant to be tomorrow, I am still having the day off work as a few girls here knew what I was having done so I dont wanna make them suspect. Seeing my friend who I have known since I was 4 instead :thumbup::haha:
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, any news on your twin?:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Oh yeah, did you speak to her & find out what is going on?
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

Laura I am so sorry to hear that I hope she now gets the help she needs, she has a lovely sister in you so that must be some comfort:hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Laura ,is that your sister u are talking about ?thats really sad ,I hope the meds and counselling help her ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

That must have been terrible. Your poor sister and Niece. :cry: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

My nieces dad treated them both like crap he was awfull :(


----------



## Desperado167

Laura that makes me very sad and very angry :growlmad:Your poor neice and sister :cry::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, your sister is absolutely welcome here, if you are ok with her knowing certain details about your life. We will help her anyway we can.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well none of my family know about the IVF :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I know you think otherwise, but in the end, your family isn't going tocare about IVF...how you get your LO is not the issue.

As far as not having told your sis everything, I can promise you, there are details about her life, that she hasn't shared with you...for various reasons. It will be ok, but this is your private life and you need to be sure you want to share it.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

It's not that I'm worried what they will think about me doing the ivf it's the pressure while I am doing it I feel like if they all know and keep asking questions that it won't happen but I guess If I beg her not to tell a sole I really need to keep a closer eye on my sister :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok time to clear all my sisters life details lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok....let's introduce your sister to the world of CM.:thumbup::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Laura we have your back no matter wot u decide babes ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you so much it means a lot :hugs:

Brooke she's a dirt bag my sister I bet she could even shock you lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Thank you so much it means a lot :hugs:
> 
> Brooke she's a dirt bag my sister I bet she could even shock you lol

Bring it...:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much it means a lot :hugs:
> 
> Brooke she's a dirt bag my sister I bet she could even shock you lol
> 
> Bring it...:haha:Click to expand...

No way would she shock me and Brooke :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

I just told her she can find out my secret if she joins the thread :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> I just told her she can find out my secret if she joins the thread :haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey she's joining now yey


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:coffee::coffee: hurry up cakey


----------



## Kate642878

What's the secret then?


----------



## wanabeamama

:holly: :holly::holly:


----------



## Kate642878

What? Woman?


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol :happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Lol :happydance::happydance:

Jesus...just spill it so we can move on!:haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Kate you tell anyone and :grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Kate642878

OMeffingG I am so effing excited!!!!!


----------



## mammag

Good morning girls, I've entered in a conversation, so just gonna sit back and watch for a minute :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Kate you need to introduce yourself and tell everyone a little bit about yourself


----------



## wanabeamama

Kate642878 said:


> OMeffingG I am so effing excited!!!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kate642878

I swear I won't tell anyone it's our secret! You made me cry but so happy :) xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Kate642878 said:


> OMeffingG I am so effing excited!!!!!

You can say fuck.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Kate642878 said:


> I swear I won't tell anyone it's our secret! You made me cry but so happy :) xxx

:happydance::happydance: Yey you did a smiley :happydance:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Kate642878 said:
> 
> 
> OMeffingG I am so effing excited!!!!!
> 
> You can say fuck.:haha:Click to expand...

and shit, damn, hell, ass, or whatever else comes to mind :D


----------



## mammag

Oh, I forgot Bitch :)


----------



## mammag

Bella is Frapping, she's cracking me up.


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

WTH is frapping?


----------



## mammag

Lol, FRAP? It's when they run around and around in crazy circles for no reason, jump on things and just generally lose their minds for a short period of time, Bella does it whenever she's had a bath and when she has a really good poop :haha:


----------



## Kate642878

Errrr I'm Laura's twin sister, I have a beautiful 8 year old daughter and a 9 year old step son who hate each other. I have a gorgeous partner called Andy who treats me like a princess. That's about it really :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol ewwwww


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Lol, FRAP? It's when they run around and around in crazy circles for no reason, jump on things and just generally lose their minds for a short period of time, Bella does it whenever she's had a bath and when she has a really good poop :haha:

Oh, Porkchop does it right before he shits in my living room.:growlmad:


----------



## mammag

Lmao :rofl: Ohh, Porkchop. 

HELLO KATE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kate642878

Hi :D x


----------



## Desperado167

Hi Kate ,I am Tracey ,I am 44 ,and have four kids age 6.9 10 and 13 ,I have been trying for another baby for six years ,my hubby likes sex :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Kate, what do you do for a living?:flower:


----------



## mammag

Oh, guess I'll introduce myself too :) I'm Grace, I'm 26 and have two boys, who are 7 & 4, been trying for number 3 for 3 1/2 years. My hubby really likes sex also :D


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm back just had some highlights to do lol :hi:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi Kate I'm Laura I have a twin sister called Kate lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh hell...I'm Brooke; almost 39, a 15yo DD (dear daughter,) and the dog from hell.:haha:

My DH also likes sex...not as much as Tracey's (T2.) She's more 'oral' than I am.:haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, FRAP? It's when they run around and around in crazy circles for no reason, jump on things and just generally lose their minds for a short period of time, Bella does it whenever she's had a bath and when she has a really good poop :haha:
> 
> Oh, Porkchop does it right before he shits in my living room.:growlmad:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: this made me laugh so hard!!!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Oh hell...I'm Brooke; almost 39, a 15yo DD (dear daughter,) and the dog from hell.:haha:
> 
> My DH also likes sex...not as much as Tracey's (T2.) She's more 'oral' than I am.:haha::haha::hugs:

Sorry Kate my hubby likes bjs and lots of them :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Heather ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:How are u feeling ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl::rofl: that's why she has a bad neck :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> :rofl::rofl: that's why she has a bad neck :rofl:

No shit!:haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning Heather!:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi Kate! 

I'm Heather and I'm 22. I'm the youngen of the group, but dnt treat me like it :haha: 
I also have endo like Laura:hugs:


----------



## mammag

You guys are cracking me up. I don't do BJ's, I have a very sensitive gag reflex, lol, if I even try to give one I vomit immediately, my poor DH :(


----------



## mammag

Hi HEATHER!! :) these girls are on a roll this morning, you should read back a few pages, I was almost in tears laughing.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: that's why she has a bad neck :rofl:
> 
> No shit!:haha::hugs:Click to expand...

And arthritis in my knees :haha::blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> You guys are cracking me up. I don't do BJ's, I have a very sensitive gag reflex, lol, if I even try to give one I vomit immediately, my poor DH :(

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

Eeewwww grace I bet that's so attractive :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey girls. I'm doing ok, pretty anxious for my appt later :hugs:

The bleeding has slowed way down, finally :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: that's why she has a bad neck :rofl:
> 
> No shit!:haha::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> And arthritis in my knees :haha::blush:Click to expand...

I told you to put down a pillow first!:haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> You guys are cracking me up. I don't do BJ's, I have a very sensitive gag reflex, lol, if I even try to give one I vomit immediately, my poor DH :(
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I have that as well but I just keep swallowing :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> Hey girls. I'm doing ok, pretty anxious for my appt later :hugs:
> 
> The bleeding has slowed way down, finally :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Hey girls. I'm doing ok, pretty anxious for my appt later :hugs:
> 
> The bleeding has slowed way down, finally :hugs:

What are they going to do at your appointment? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Quick question, I ordered some IC's a couple of days ago, the tracking info has not even indicated that the order has been shipped, except for a few minutes last night, it said it had been processed through waco, TX, but then today it showing it's not even been received again? I'm confused by this.


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> Hey girls. I'm doing ok, pretty anxious for my appt later :hugs:
> 
> The bleeding has slowed way down, finally :hugs:

Bless u babes ,so sorry for wot u have been thru :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

It may have been dispatched but is now at the sorting office so when its out for delivery it will update


----------



## mammag

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> You guys are cracking me up. I don't do BJ's, I have a very sensitive gag reflex, lol, if I even try to give one I vomit immediately, my poor DH :(
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I have that as well but I just keep swallowing :haha:Click to expand...

OMG, that's not right :nope:

:rofl:


----------



## mammag

prettynpink29 said:


> Hey girls. I'm doing ok, pretty anxious for my appt later :hugs:
> 
> The bleeding has slowed way down, finally :hugs:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

wanabeamama said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls. I'm doing ok, pretty anxious for my appt later :hugs:
> 
> The bleeding has slowed way down, finally :hugs:
> 
> What are they going to do at your appointment? :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I'm not real sure. Dr was worried about the blood loss and since I refused the D&C he asked me to please come in for an appt today. I am pretty sure he will do an u/s. And also tell me how badly anemic I am, I had blood count checked yesterday, I am sure it will be low.


----------



## wanabeamama

I hope everything is ok heather :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

mammag said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> You guys are cracking me up. I don't do BJ's, I have a very sensitive gag reflex, lol, if I even try to give one I vomit immediately, my poor DH :(
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I have that as well but I just keep swallowing :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG, that's not right :nope:
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Wait a minute, you girls actually swallow that stuff?? :sick::sick:


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

I know disgusting right :nope:Omg I hope we haven't scared Kate away .:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

I don't swallow, bc I don't do it.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I don't swallow, bc I don't do it.:thumbup:

U don't know wot u are missing :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

Nasty!! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> Nasty!! :haha:

:thumbup:


----------



## prettynpink29

wanabeamama said:


> I hope everything is ok heather :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks Laura :hugs: me too!


----------



## wanabeamama

Kate's doing the school run lol nothing could scare her away lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Kate was a breast feeding councillor so I told her about the breast feeding section too :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Kate was a breast feeding councillor so I told her about the breast feeding section too :thumbup:

Cool :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm starving someone feed me


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> I hope everything is ok heather :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks Laura :hugs: me too!Click to expand...

Me too darling ,I will say a prayer for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather what time is your appointment? How long from now? :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Did you guys see Stucki's thread over in the HPT Gallery? I can't believe how dark her IC's are with almost no line on the FRER, is FRER getting less sensitive or what? I think I'm not going to buy them anymore.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Did you guys see Stucki's thread over in the HPT Gallery? I can't believe how dark her IC's are with almost no line on the FRER, is FRER getting less sensitive or what? I think I'm not going to buy them anymore.

I saw them...strange, but it's a BFP.:wacko:


----------



## mammag

Definitely a :bfp: I'm going to have to get me some of those Wondfo's.


----------



## wanabeamama

I can't look in the hpt gallery I get jelous lol


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks girls :hugs: :hugs: 

my appt is at 2pm. I am not good with the time difference thing!

It is almost 8am here, so still got 6 hours!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

5 o'clock for us and 10 o'clock for the UK girls, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Definitely a :bfp: I'm going to have to get me some of those Wondfo's.

I had them...the FR darkened up faster than they did for me.:shrug:


----------



## honeysuede

Looks like I missed all the fun haha!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Hi Kate, Welcome! :hugs:I am also Tracey (T3) I am 28, only just pg after 20 months so still very nervous. Your lovely twin introduced me to this thread. Oh and I also swallow!:rofl:


Heather, good luck at your appointment, I am thinking of you & I will be checking to find out how you get on xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Jesus....:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Kate :hi:

You girls are making me feel :sick: just talking about the swallowing - I also have a bad gag reflex - can hardly even go to the dentist - so, no for me on that front too!


----------



## honeysuede

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi Kate :hi:
> 
> You girls are making me feel :sick: just talking about the swallowing - I also have a bad gag reflex - can hardly even go to the dentist - so, no for me on that front too!

I have to say I havent done it for a long while as we were TTC so didnt wanna waste it. :haha::haha: xxx


----------



## Desperado167

:haha::haha:I don't swallow on my TTc week :nope::haha:


----------



## mrsb2010

Hi girls. You have cracked me up today!! 

I'm Emma, 28 pg with my first and I haven't swallowed since finding out (I think it's a bit weird!!), I'm a stalker of this thread who has been welcomed! 

Brooke I'm off work for two weeks. Sorry haven't answered before now. My crutches are really helping and I can poke DH from a distance which is fun. 

Heather my thoughts are still with you. Hope you get some answers 

Hello Kate! Do you like leather!? Lol 

Helloo everyone else! Xx


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Hun! I like the sound of poking OH from a distance, he best be on good behaviour around you then!:haha:
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Shhhhhhh, she might not know about the leather!:haha:


----------



## mammag

Lmao, you guys are off your rockers today. I have NEVER swallowed in my life, oh god, can not even imagine. But I DO enjoy being roughed up a little bit :haha:


----------



## mrsb2010

Is it making you want to try now Grace!? Lol


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> Lmao, you guys are off your rockers today. I have NEVER swallowed in my life, oh god, can not even imagine. But I DO enjoy being roughed up a little bit :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mammag

mrsb2010 said:


> Is it making you want to try now Grace!? Lol

Lmao, omg NO, just thinking about it is making me gag a little. :sick:


----------



## dachsundmom

The gagging sound is the turn-on.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:haha: :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> The gagging sound is the turn-on.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha:Ok I think I just peed in my pants :nope:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> The gagging sound is the turn-on.:haha:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha KLL


----------



## mammag

Their shutting down PicNik. Tweaking pee sticks is like, my favorite pass time ever, Sad Face :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Their shutting down PicNik. Tweaking pee sticks is like, my favorite pass time ever, Sad Face :(

What's picnik?


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies I think the thread is gonna get closed :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Ladies I think the thread is gonna get closed :haha:

Been there, done that.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I think the thread is gonna get closed :haha:
> 
> Been there, done that.:haha:Click to expand...

Ok let's all head to Brooke's journal and talk dirty :haha:


----------



## mammag

Lmao, they won't shut us down, we're much too awesome :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha the whole ttc is about sex we even describe our cm and our OH's jizz it's just sex education :rofl:


----------



## mammag

Picnik is a picture editing website. An awesome one, their merging it with Google+ (don't even know what that is) so they can force us to join it. But I'm not going to, I'll use photobucket, even though it's not as good.


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> Lmao, they won't shut us down, we're much too awesome :)

:haha::haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## mrsb2010

:growlmad:Laura - for your websites do you process the orders? myself and DH have a website that sells things and my god some people are so rude! They send emails with no Dear or thanks or anything!!


----------



## mrsb2010

wanabeamama said:


> Haha the whole ttc is about sex we even describe our cm and our OH's jizz it's just sex education :rofl:

I was thinking the same!! sometimes we even see pics of the CM!!


----------



## wanabeamama

mrsb2010 said:


> :growlmad:Laura - for your websites do you process the orders? myself and DH have a website that sells things and my god some people are so rude! They send emails with no Dear or thanks or anything!!

Yes we do :thumbup:
What do you sell?


----------



## mrsb2010

wanabeamama said:


> mrsb2010 said:
> 
> 
> :growlmad:Laura - for your websites do you process the orders? myself and DH have a website that sells things and my god some people are so rude! They send emails with no Dear or thanks or anything!!
> 
> Yes we do :thumbup:
> What do you sell?Click to expand...

Do you find the same? We get email saying "I want this hat. do you have it". No please or thanks!! :growlmad::growlmad:

www.surfsnow.co.uk it sells surfing/snowboard stuff. its mainly DH's but I help out too


----------



## wanabeamama

That's a cool website :thumbup:
We also have an accessories website they all take so much work adding new items and so on


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Welcome Kate! I'm Meredith, 33 and currently 30 weeks with #5 (and the last) My babies are 16, 15, 9, and 5. I lurk more than I post. My dh also likes sex but he values his life more so he doesn't ask for it...:gun: But when I do offer it up I am down for anything he wants....anything...:blush:

Side note: Your sister is one of the most beautiful, loving, caring and thoughtful people that I know...just thought that you should know that. :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Is that you in your Avatar Mer?


----------



## wanabeamama

Mer :hugs::hugs::hugs: thank you :blush:


----------



## mammag

You guys have got to watch this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjE0Kdfos4Y&feature=player_embedded#!

Click to the middle if you don't wanna get bored, it's really neat.


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all! man catching up on this thread has been so funny this morning!! You gals have been on form!

Hi to Kate, welcome. I am Tracey as well (T1).

Heather - hope your appt is okay, been thinking about you a lot these past few days. Hope you are doing okay.


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## waiting2c

Lol brooke - love the new siggy pic!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Is that you in your Avatar Mer?

Yes it is...my friend took several pictures for me yesterday. They all turned out wonderfully. I have them on FB if you want to see them.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> Mer :hugs::hugs::hugs: thank you :blush:

Just telling it like it is:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Evening all:hugs:
Mer, what a lovely picture:hugs:

Hey where's Harri been:shrug: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, these aren't mine, but for a friend...could you tell me what you think, please?:flower:


----------



## waiting2c

I can see a line in both pics but I cant tell the colour of it.


----------



## honeysuede

I see a clear line there, just can't be sure of the colour xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Yeah I see a line as well but it's hard to make out if there is color..


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I need you to really look at these tests, PLEASE...they are Laura's.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## harri

Hey!!! :wave:

Hope you're all well :hugs:

Laura - I definitely see a line on your test, what time limit was the pic taken?

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

About 3 min I was in telco toilet :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey, I want to see the pee sticks pics, where did they go?!

Leavin for the drs, nervous are everywhere :(


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> Hey, I want to see the pee sticks pics, where did they go?!
> 
> Leavin for the drs, nervous are everywhere :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I really think I see a line...I am on a shitty laptop because mine shit the bed again so the screen isn't the best...but I can honestly say that I can see lines. Can someone play with them? Invert them? Whatever it is that people do so we can have a better look?


----------



## harri

:haha::haha: 

I did mine in the work toilet so I know how tricky that can be, and the wait takes FOREVER! 

Does it have colour IRL? xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

OH MY GOD!!!! Laura I am soooo excited for you!!! we need more pics!!!:happydance:

Harri!! :hugs:

Heather, good luck hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## waiting2c

OMG they are Lauras!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am getting super excited! There is a line, I am going to go back and try to tweak for colour.


----------



## dachsundmom

Now you hormonal bunch of women REALLY look at them?:dohh::haha::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

If that pic was only after a few minutes, is the line darker now? do you see colour? I am sooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gggrr bnb is doing it's slow / crashing saga it does each night to me, not now please!!! xxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Tweak time I'm scared I'm supposed to start these meds but I can't now until I know


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Now you hormonal bunch of women REALLY look at them?:dohh::haha::hugs:

:rofl::rofl:Ok I am gonna see if I can tweak or somethingxxxxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Now you hormonal bunch of women REALLY look at them?:dohh::haha::hugs:

HEY NOW!:brat: I REALLY looked at the before I even knew that they were Laura's..and my answer remains the same...So BOO!:winkwink:


----------



## waiting2c

Unfortunately I am a terrible tweaker, I have tried and I still cant say for sure 100% of the colour of the line. Can we have another pic now that its dried a bit pretty please!!!!!!
I so so so so so so so so so so so (more so's than I have time to type) want this to be your BFP Laura.


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Hey, I want to see the pee sticks pics, where did they go?!
> 
> Leavin for the drs, nervous are everywhere :(

Good luck heather :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

Here's my invert! Clearly a line. :HAPPYDANCE: We need another pic! 
Also how's it looking to you Laura?


xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok here's one I took when I got home I have enhanced the colour a little but don't have a good photo editor
 



Attached Files:







175551f5.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## honeysuede

My tweak has come out shit, I suck at doing that, we must have another pic!!!!

If this is a positive I will seriously scream my house down I so hope it is xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Heather good luck darling ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Okay I see it looking pink in your tweak Laura... 

What does everyone else think? I am thinking you cant start that medication, we need a fmu test tomorrow.


----------



## honeysuede

OH MY GOD LAURA!!!!!!!!!!

I totally see a very faint pink line on that last pic!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: What do you think? xxxxx


----------



## harri

another tweak


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> My tweak has come out shit, I suck at doing that, we must have another pic!!!!
> 
> If this is a positive I will seriously scream my house down I so hope it is xxxxxx

I'm not holding my breath just my pee


----------



## Desperado167

Laura ,I can def see a line babes ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Harri - your tweak looks even pinker. OMG OMG OMG!!!


----------



## honeysuede

When are you testing again hun? xxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Until there is an obvious line I'm going to remain calm lol I took an ic on Sunday I will post that
 



Attached Files:







0cf8e866.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wanabeamama

I have 1ic and 1frer I will do the ic later tonight and the frer in the morning before I start the meds


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Until there is an obvious line I'm going to remain calm lol I took an ic on Sunday I will post that

so you got a faint something sat but didn't post a pic tut tut:haha::haha: unless I missed the pic of course xxxxxxx


----------



## harri

I think that's sensible! :hugs: :hugs: 

Can you post the original of the IC? xxxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Ok I am gonna be checking my phone when I am in bed haha! can't wait for the next test xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Sunday original
 



Attached Files:







985e1f94.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Sunday original

I see a fairly thick line on that one:thumbup: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I can't see any obvious colour to it though but the one I tooke the day before that was totally white


----------



## harri

I see lines again, If these tests are fucking with you I will literally SCREAM! xxxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> another tweak
> View attachment 329727

I totally see a second line there!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

I see lines on all tests provided so far. I honestly cant wait to see more. Find it very hard to focus on work right now.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> Until there is an obvious line I'm going to remain calm lol I took an ic on Sunday I will post that

I for sure see a line there too!!!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> Sunday original

Yup...see it on the original too!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> View attachment 329734
> 
> View attachment 329736
> 
> 
> I see lines again, If these tests are fucking with you I will literally SCREAM! xxxx

I totally agree!!!


----------



## honeysuede

Oooooh I am counting down the minutes til the next test!! xxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg harri those tweaks are amazing I'm scared now


----------



## waiting2c

Dont be scared Laura, we are here for you regardless of the outcome. :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

waiting2c said:


> Dont be scared Laura, we are here for you regardless of the outcome. :hugs:

100% xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I've never got this close I can't remember the last time I didn't get spotting before af it's due tomorrow or thurday at the very latest


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

A million % lol :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope Heather is ok....:cry::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> I hope Heather is ok....:cry::hugs:

Me too:hugs:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

How long is her appointment? It's been 40 min I'm worried :(


----------



## waiting2c

:sad1: Me three.... Poor thing.


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

HEATHER where are you :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee:


----------



## wanabeamama

Not much to see just a stupid blue stick it's really blue on the other side :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







d710e2d1.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 9









f39a8c04.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/7a7d210a.jpg

I have never seen a strip so blue, lol


----------



## waiting2c

I still see a second line on those laura, and it looks pink to me at the bottom of it


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/7a7d210a-1.jpg

The blue is killing what I think I see, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

I know it's stupid how blue they are :(


----------



## wanabeamama

It's even more blue IRL


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn it, why don't you live close to me...I have tons of tests left, lol


----------



## waiting2c

I cant get a good tweak of it, what programs do you guys use for tweaking?


----------



## dachsundmom

I use Photobucket.


----------



## honeysuede

They are odd tests! Do you have a fr for the morning? Can't wait for next test! Good luck! Thinking of you xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hey guys..quick question: Is Meperidine safe to take? I think it is the same as Demerol...


----------



## wanabeamama

BFN time to start the meds
 



Attached Files:







b4bd0a86.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 9


----------



## waiting2c

Awwwww :hugs: I can't see the pic on my phone and it won't enlarge so can't check it for myself. Hope you ok


----------



## honeysuede

Morning,

Laura, I got up the same time as a work day today to check in I have been thinking of you since last night:hugs: I can't believe that is a BFN after those lines? it just isn't right? have you let the test dry etc? hope you're ok hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Laura!! I have zoomed in, i see a second pink line!?!?!?!?!
 



Attached Files:







testlaura.JPG
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wanabeamama

Im totally ok with it it's not meant to be just yet besides I gotta clear that womb out and make it nice and Cosy ready a little buba I have taken my first Norethisterone tablet I can't hold out any longer 

:hugs: thankyou all so much for being so amaizing :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

You're going to have a super shiny new uterus at the end of the week :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yup I sure will :happydance::happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Yup I sure will :happydance::happydance:

He he shiny new uterus:haha::haha: only 2 days to go. Will they do a PG test befor the op just to make sure?? xxx


----------



## honeysuede

I POAS again today to see if it would say 3+ (digi):blush: I have issues haha xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I think they will yes here is a pic of it dried but still not much to see :shrug: we'll lesson learnt I don't do faint lines :grr:
 



Attached Files:







e9bbe676.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wanabeamama

What the hell is going on with bnb today?????


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> What the hell is going on with bnb today?????

I know bnb is pissing me off today:growlmad:
Well I still see a faint line but maybe that's just me:wacko: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I have just ordered my opks I'm excited for next cycle because of the norethsterone my ovulation will be a little later so I should have healed a bit better :happydance: I have ordered 50 just in case lololol


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> What the hell is going on with bnb today?????
> 
> I know bnb is pissing me off today:growlmad:
> Well I still see a faint line but maybe that's just me:wacko: xxxClick to expand...

I do see a very faint line but for a bfp it should be much darker by now :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is anyone else's BnB font in red?:wacko:

Laura...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Mer...I think Demerol is fine, but ask a pharmacist.:thumbup:


----------



## mrsb2010

Are you going to mention it before your op? They'll do a pg test right? 

I didn't get a positive until the day after my AF didnt show. Tested day before AF due and got BFN. Xx


----------



## honeysuede

It's always better to order loads, I had 40 my BFP cycle, was using up to 5 a day at one point!!:haha:
What is the earliest dpo you could be hun? I am not convinced you are out:nope:xxxx


----------



## mrsb2010

Yep mine is red and gives me an error when I post!


----------



## honeysuede

Yep, I have the red font too & it keeps going all weird when I load a page:growlmad:xx


----------



## honeysuede

It's giving me the 'ump!:gun::grr:xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

The earliest dpo I could possibly be is 14dpo I have never since starting spotting 12 months ago gone past 12 do without spotting it's very strange but I will mention it and get them to do a blood test on arrival


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh and Brooke I took my temp at 4.30 am because I couldn't sleepi had 5-6 hours sleep by then and it was 36.87 I didn't bother converting it because it was high enough so I just added a little on I usually temp at 7.45


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> The earliest dpo I could possibly be is 14dpo I have never since starting spotting 12 months ago gone past 12 do without spotting it's very strange but I will mention it and get them to do a blood test on arrival

You know loads of women get negatives or v v faint positives until after AF due hun. I would test again tomorrow or Friday if you have another test:thumbup:, emma is proof of that:hugs::hugs:xsxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't have any more tests :( 

How long does this norethesterone take to get in your system I'm feeling sick I just tried eating a piece of toast and had to throw it away :( :sick: it does say on the leaflet that it can make you feel sick and be sick


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't have any more tests :( 

How long does this norethesterone take to get in your system I'm feeling sick I just tried eating a piece of toast and had to throw it away :( :sick: it does say on the leaflet that it can make you feel sick and be sick


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> I don't have any more tests :(
> 
> How long does this norethesterone take to get in your system I'm feeling sick I just tried eating a piece of toast and had to throw it away :( :sick: it does say on the leaflet that it can make you feel sick and be sick

That seems very quick to me :nope::hugs: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

It might just be nerves then :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I would take that med after a full meal...it can be very nauseating, from what I have read.:nope::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok I will take the next with my lunch and then with my dinner 
I'm having a chamomile tea it's making me feel much better now :)


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Ok I will take the next with my lunch and then with my dinner
> I'm having a chamomile tea it's making me feel much better now :)

well I am enjoying my day off so far, have my oldest friend coming over for lunch at 12 which will be nice:hugs:

Still feel bad about the girls at work though, 2 of them said to text them after my HSG so they know I am ok:blush::blush: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm really worried about heather :cry::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Every time I try and post or switch threads, I keep getting a 'forbidden' message.:cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

Me too it says at the bottom of the screen sometimes that bnb is having problems and just to refresh the page :grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope Heather updates us today.:cry::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies keep trying to post but it won't let me ,hope everyone is ok.wots for lunch :haha::kiss::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey back to normal :D


----------



## Butterfly67

How did I miss all this lat night? Laura, sorry, I also saw the lines straight off so yes, hope you can get a pg test before the op :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Heather :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Glad BNB is finally back to normal :grr:


----------



## wanabeamama

I know I keep looking at last nights tests I can't believe that there wasn't a proper line this morning :( I keep looking at this pic it looks so pink
 



Attached Files:







72542b4e.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wanabeamama

Butterfly67 said:


> How did I miss all this lat night? Laura, sorry, I also saw the lines straight off so yes, hope you can get a pg test before the op :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Heather :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Glad BNB is finally back to normal :grr:

Have you poas?


----------



## Butterfly67

wanabeamama said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> How did I miss all this lat night? Laura, sorry, I also saw the lines straight off so yes, hope you can get a pg test before the op :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Heather :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Glad BNB is finally back to normal :grr:
> 
> Have you poas?Click to expand...

I POASed with my only IC at 10/11dpo and it was neg so I consider myself out. IF AF is late I have a sainsburys own in reserve that I will use on Monday but I somehow doubt it :nope:

Yes, that line does look pink :shrug::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh I got free VIP preview again on FF for 4 days, that'll keep me busy scouting all the charts :haha::haha:


----------



## mammag

Good morning girls!!!

Sorry you're having a confusing cycle Laura :hugs: :hugs: 

M, someone on here just gave me a code for 30 days free, I've been scouring charts for DAYS!! :) 

I've got to get used to temping again, I keep forgetting in the mornings since I haven't done it in so long.


----------



## Desperado167

I want a free VIP trial :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I just got 30 more free days, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> I want a free VIP trial :haha:

I usually get them when I stick in neg preg tests or something where they think i will carry on using it for a bit :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mammag

I'm going to go Scrub shopping today :) Can't wait!! So excited to go to work in scrubs everyday, makes me feel important :)


----------



## Butterfly67

mammag said:


> I'm going to go Scrub shopping today :) Can't wait!! So excited to go to work in scrubs everyday, makes me feel important :)

:haha::haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

:Heather :cry::cry: where are you?????


----------



## Desperado167

Heather ,:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

I can't stop thinking about Heather :cry:


----------



## mammag

I hope she is ok :( Her not updating us has me afraid for her.


----------



## mammag

It says on her thing that she was on about an hour ago.


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok time to think positive for her I praying that everything is fine and she just hasn't had time :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace how long till ovulation??


----------



## mammag

I'm not entirely sure, I think I O'ed on CD 18 last cycle, going by my usual 14 day LP. But I didn't O till CD25 or so a few cycles before that. So it's hard telling, just going to OPK until I get a positive.


----------



## dachsundmom

Dear God, you're not temping? LOL The guessing game is going to continue? LOL


----------



## honeysuede

:hi: all,

My lunch was nice, had a sweet potato as a jacket & salad, never had that before:thumbup: Then bought some new pillows for our bed:happydance: big bad boy bouncy ones :happydance:

Grace, do you not like temping?

I hope Heather is ok:cry: xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

And did you text you ladies at work to say the HSG went fine? :haha::blush:


----------



## honeysuede

Butterfly67 said:


> And did you text you ladies at work to say the HSG went fine? :haha::blush:

Yep, about half hour ago, I feel bad:blush:xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

honeysuede said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> And did you text you ladies at work to say the HSG went fine? :haha::blush:
> 
> Yep, about half hour ago, I feel bad:blush:xxxClick to expand...

Not much else you can do - I am sure they will understand when they eventually find out :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Butterfly67 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> And did you text you ladies at work to say the HSG went fine? :haha::blush:
> 
> Yep, about half hour ago, I feel bad:blush:xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Not much else you can do - I am sure they will understand when they eventually find out :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I know they will :hugs:
How are you today hun? when is AF due?xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Omg doing home works at the table with the four kids ,I def need an aspirin :nope:


----------



## mammag

I Do like temping, I just keep forgetting since I've taken a few months off. I will definitely be temping this month, I can't play the guessing game again, I just have to find a way to remind myself in the morning. Think I'll set the BBT on my alarm clock. Yeah, that's what i'm going to do. So I WILL be temping from here on out (I hope)


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> I Do like temping, I just keep forgetting since I've taken a few months off. I will definitely be temping this month, I can't play the guessing game again, I just have to find a way to remind myself in the morning. Think I'll set the BBT on my alarm clock. Yeah, that's what i'm going to do. So I WILL be temping from here on out (I hope)

That's the trouble I had at first, remembering. Once you are in the habit again you will be fine:thumbup: xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Omg doing home works at the table with the four kids ,I def need an aspirin :nope:

Are you using your patch and where in the hell is P?:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm good thanks T3, AF due Sat I believe (FF says Fri) :thumbup:

T2, yes, don't do too much if it is going to hurt your back :grr:

My shoulders hurt from the yoga I did yesterday. Think I had better do it a bit more often so it doesn't hurt so much afterwards!


----------



## mammag

Ok Ok, My Tristen is BEGGING me to go play one game of SpongeBob with him. So off I go. Ugghhhhh I do NOT like sponge bob.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Omg doing home works at the table with the four kids ,I def need an aspirin :nope:
> 
> Are you using your patch and where in the hell is P?:growlmad::hugs:Click to expand...

Yea the patch is on for a week or i can take it off earlier :thumbup:Paul is upstairs planning a kitchen for a customer ,he goes back to work on Monday ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> Ok Ok, My Tristen is BEGGING me to go play one game of SpongeBob with him. So off I go. Ugghhhhh I do NOT like sponge bob.

My baby loves sponge bob ,:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tell P the kids had a new assignment at school today...they needed to figure out how many number combinations they could use to equal 69.:nope::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tell P the kids had a new assignment at school today...they needed to figure out how many number combinations they could use to equal 69.:nope::haha:

Omfg ,he would kill me :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::rofl:


----------



## mammag

What Patch? I'm confused...


----------



## mammag

My IC's will be here today, I hate that my mail runs so late, doesn't usually get here till about 4pm :(


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> What Patch? I'm confused...

I got a pain patch for my twisted muscle from the doc :thumbup:Oh isn't speaking to me as my sons friend was coming yesterday after school and my hubby had to pick him up , he lives in number 69 and in front of the kids I said to my oh that should be easy for u to remember ,:haha:He was raging :blush:


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> What Patch? I'm confused...
> 
> I got a pain patch for my twisted muscle from the doc :thumbup:Oh isn't speaking to me as my sons friend was coming yesterday after school and my hubby had to pick him up , he lives in number 69 and in front of the kids I said to my oh that should be easy for u to remember ,:haha:He was raging :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:sorry but that is funny:hugs:xxx


----------



## Desperado167

I know I thought it was too but oh has been huffing with me since last night ,he says I have a dirty mouth :haha::blush::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> I know I thought it was too but oh has been huffing with me since last night ,he says I have a dirty mouth :haha::blush::hugs:

Oh he will get over it soon:hugs:

I am watching south park while changing my bedding, fun xxx


----------



## mrsb2010

mammag said:


> Ok Ok, My Tristen is BEGGING me to go play one game of SpongeBob with him. So off I go. Ugghhhhh I do NOT like sponge bob.

I flipping love spongebob!! "oooooooooh he lives in a pineapple under the sea...spongebob square pants" :haha:

So not only can I not walk, I now have a horrible cold :cry: 

Heather :hugs:

How are you feeling Laura? 

Brooke how are you? 

:flower: and hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## mrsb2010

oh and do you like my avatar? Thats how I found my cat on my bed the other day. haha.


----------



## honeysuede

mrsb2010 said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Ok Ok, My Tristen is BEGGING me to go play one game of SpongeBob with him. So off I go. Ugghhhhh I do NOT like sponge bob.
> 
> I flipping love spongebob!! "oooooooooh he lives in a pineapple under the sea...spongebob square pants" :haha:
> 
> So not only can I not walk, I now have a horrible cold :cry:
> 
> Heather :hugs:
> 
> How are you feeling Laura?
> 
> Brooke how are you?
> 
> :flower: and hello to everyone else xxxClick to expand...

I love Patrick the star fish!!!:thumbup:

Like the pic, both my cats spread out like that & sometimes I find them hiding under the blanket:haha:xxx


----------



## mammag

Desperado167 said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> What Patch? I'm confused...
> 
> I got a pain patch for my twisted muscle from the doc :thumbup:Oh isn't speaking to me as my sons friend was coming yesterday after school and my hubby had to pick him up , he lives in number 69 and in front of the kids I said to my oh that should be easy for u to remember ,:haha:He was raging :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Almost died laughing when I read this, DH talks dirty to me in front of the kids every now and then and I always ACT like it makes me mad, but really I don't care :blush: at least he still does talk dirty and hasn't gone all Al Bundy on me :)


----------



## honeysuede

My OH doesn't do sexy talk or sexy texts:haha: Bless him xxx


----------



## mammag

Lol, mine can't text worth a crap, he got his first cell phone in 2006, I would call him at work and he would always say, I can't HEAR YOU!! This phone is CRAP. So finally I was with him and I saw him take a call, he had the receiver (I think that's what they call the part you talk into) on his ear and the rest of the phone kind of stuck up in the air above his ear like an antenna. It was freaking hilarious, after I laughed uncontrollably for about 30 minutes I showed him how to use it correctly, but he still can not unravel the mysteries of texting, and he HATES dictionary mode or QWERTY keyboards :haha:


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Lol, mine can't text worth a crap, he got his first cell phone in 2006, I would call him at work and he would always say, I can't HEAR YOU!! This phone is CRAP. So finally I was with him and I saw him take a call, he had the receiver (I think that's what they call the part you talk into) on his ear and the rest of the phone kind of stuck up in the air above his ear like an antenna. It was freaking hilarious, after I laughed uncontrollably for about 30 minutes I showed him how to use it correctly, but he still can not unravel the mysteries of texting, and he HATES dictionary mode or QWERTY keyboards :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:excellent!! xx


----------



## Desperado167

My oh is awful at texting too ,sometimes I text him smutty messages and he loves it but it takes him so long returning the text I get bored :haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> My oh is awful at texting too ,sometimes I text him smutty messages and he loves it but it takes him so long returning the text I get bored :haha:

:haha::haha:


----------



## mammag

DH used to work on the road, so he called me one night and asked me to send him some dirty pictures, so I sent him one (not nude or anything, I don't trust phones) and I came across this one super nasty picture of a really old naked lady that someone had sent me as a joke and sent that to him. OMG he was soooo MAD at me!! It was awesome.


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> DH used to work on the road, so he called me one night and asked me to send him some dirty pictures, so I sent him one (not nude or anything, I don't trust phones) and I came across this one super nasty picture of a really old naked lady that someone had sent me as a joke and sent that to him. OMG he was soooo MAD at me!! It was awesome.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::holly::holly::holly::holly::jo::jo:


----------



## mammag

^^:rofl:^^


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all! So sorry about the BFN Laura :-(

Still no word from heather?? I really hope she is okay.

Hope you are all having a good day over there on the other side of the world. I just got to work and am about to start my day.


----------



## honeysuede

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::flasher::jo::mamafy:


----------



## honeysuede

waiting2c said:


> Morning all! So sorry about the BFN Laura :-(
> 
> Still no word from heather?? I really hope she is okay.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good day over there on the other side of the world. I just got to work and am about to start my day.

Hi T!! Have a good day:hugs:xx


----------



## mammag

IC's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0371.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## opalfruits

Ok so ovulation tests? I have the cheap stick types 5 for £1.99 in home bargains.

I've POAS loads since having my implanon rod taken out of my arm, and I have got really faint lines then a darker line but still not as dark as the control line then the next day they went light again did one today and its a little darker than before but still very faint..... whats going on? lol does it mean I ovulated? when should I take them the same time every day or? sorry to be a pain but they are confusing lil beggers!!!


----------



## opalfruits

mammag said:


> IC's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry for being rubbish but what is an lh test? :flower:


----------



## opalfruits

You girls are so funny!!! FYI I never swallow!!!! :D


----------



## mammag

Just saw this!! Lh is the Ovulation test :) 

And yes, I think you should take them the same time every day, I always get the best results with Second Morning Urine, but really until you find out what time of day you typically surge, it doesn't hurt to take them 2-3 times a day, morning, afternoon and evening, till you catch your surge.


----------



## opalfruits

Ahh I see, Ok great, they are tricky things to master aren't they! How dark is a normal surge would you say? as dark as control? xx


----------



## mammag

I have about a million pictures, lol, I'll dig some up for you.


----------



## opalfruits

:hugs: aww Thank you!!!


----------



## mammag

Had a whole big post wrote out with pics and everything and B&B crashed when I tried to post :(


----------



## mammag

Will try again!!


----------



## mammag

Positive FRER
https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/opk5DPO.jpg

Positive IC and CB Digi
https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/003-1.jpg

Positive CVS Brand
https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0115-1.jpg


----------



## mammag

Progression

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/opkprogression.jpg


----------



## mammag

NEGATIVE IC
https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0002.jpg

NEGATIVE Dollar Tree
https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0677-1.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

Evening yey it's chippy night lol how are we all doing? 

I just whent to matalan to get some new slippers and a new bedding set and some huge pants lol


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Evening yey it's chippy night lol how are we all doing?
> 
> I just whent to matalan to get some new slippers and a new bedding set and some huge pants lol

How are you feeling now hun? any more feeling sick?

I am watching the national TV awards. 2 of my fancy men are on it:haha::haha: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh good God, what are we deep frying tonight?:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

I do just keep feeling a bit queezy now n again but I'll be ok after my sausage chips and gravey lol

I just got in and there all watching football ugh I hate football lol
Who are your favorite men?


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> I do just keep feeling a bit queezy now n again but I'll be ok after my sausage chips and gravey lol
> 
> I just got in and there all watching football ugh I hate football lol
> Who are your favorite men?

Jonathan Ross & Alfie in Eastenders:haha::haha: they are both wearing a suit, gets me every time:blush::haha:

Your food should do the trick:thumbup: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I do find my positive OPK can come at different times of the day so I keep POASing every 4 hours or so once I get a reasonable line on them. At the beginning I was only doing once a day and I thought I wasn't ovulating because I never got a really positive one but it is just a question of getting it at the right time :thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

Yeah I was the same, testing every 4 hours. Fmu would never get a strong positive xx


----------



## mammag

On the day of my surge I get a near positive with FMU and a very positive with SMU.


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 is there any more news on Katie and russ? There was roumors they were giving it another go?


----------



## Desperado167

Ok girls u are gonna love this one,sperm contain proteins that have the same anti wrinkle effect as your moisturiser ,so get swallowing :haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Tracey I that would be a waste, I rub it on my face :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Tracey I that would be a waste, I rub it on my face :haha::haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm really 52 years old lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, if you get a BFP @ 52, I want rights to the movie! LOL


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> I'm really 52 years old lol

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mammag

:rofl: I'll have to make sure DH can't pull up this page.


----------



## Desperado167

Apparently there was a woman on day time tv that give birth age 53 ,she was on the pill And not even trying ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> :rofl: I'll have to make sure DH can't pull up this page.

O christ I didn't think of that ,oh will be all come on now babes it's good for your skin ,:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

53?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: That is amazing!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> 53?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: That is amazing!

Yea I didn't see it someone posted it on the over 40 thread :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 53?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: That is amazing!
> 
> Yea I didn't see it someone posted it on the over 40 thread :thumbup:Click to expand...

This wasn't on Jeremy Kyle, was it? She wasn't the mom of the gay lover half-brothers?:haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

That's crazy wow I client of mine today was telling my she still has perfect 28day cycles and she is 56 what's that about


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 53?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: That is amazing!
> 
> Yea I didn't see it someone posted it on the over 40 thread :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> This wasn't on Jeremy Kyle, was it? She wasn't the mom of the gay lover half-brothers?:haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> That's crazy wow I client of mine today was telling my she still has perfect 28day cycles and she is 56 what's that about

I think it's totally possible.


----------



## Desperado167

Heading to bed ladies,nite nite,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Good night Tracey.... Remember don't swallow put it in a pot :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 53?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: That is amazing!
> 
> Yea I didn't see it someone posted it on the over 40 thread :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> This wasn't on Jeremy Kyle, was it? She wasn't the mom of the gay lover half-brothers?:haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm going to find some Jeremy Kyle online and see if it's as bad as Jerry Springer.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey we went to a casino last Friday the ladies toilets were amazing the walls were covered with pics of naked men lol
 



Attached Files:







2ce79b6f.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 0









324b5dfd.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## waiting2c

bahahahahahaha - you girls just made me split a mouthful of water all over my computer keyboard with that!!


----------



## dachsundmom

M, show Laura the BnB map of the UK please...if you still have it, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay I found it :happydance:

Might need to add more people in though :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I need locations for all of you!:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Me and harri are Manchester t3 is Essex I think


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't see Essex on the map, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Does anyone know if noritesterone will keep my temp up?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Does anyone know if noritesterone will keep my temp up?

Yes, it's progesterone...we don't get that one here, but I am on prometrium now, which is close. It might give you PMT/BFP symptoms as well.:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey girls!!

Sorry I haven't been able to update, I was admitted to the hospital because I lost too much blood and my count was dangerously low:(


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> Hey girls!!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been able to update, I was admitted to the hospital because I lost too much blood and my count was dangerously low:(

:cry::cry::cry::cry::nope::nope::nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

How are you feeling heather :( :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

I know :cry: 

What's next!! :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you home now?:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

wanabeamama said:


> How are you feeling heather :( :hugs:

Shitty, I want to get out of this damn hospital!!! They tried to admit me to the maternity ward because of the miscarriage and possibly needing surgery. I threw a fit!! I told them if they put me on that floor and I have to listen to babies cry I will probably kill myself. :( how dare them, I just had a miscarriage and they want me to see what I will probably never get to experience!! :cry: :( I was so upset!


----------



## dachsundmom

OMFG...:growlmad:

Did you have surgery?:cry::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

wow heather thats awful. Im so sorry they were that insensitive to you. How long do you have to stay in hospital for? Been quite worried about you.


----------



## prettynpink29

I know! I thought they were joking when they told me that! :( how cruel!!

No, I didn't have surgery. I think I am in the clear for that now, and really happy I stuck with my gut on that. 

I hope I get to go home in the morning. Would love it if they released me tonight, but don't think that's gonna happen. :(


----------



## waiting2c

Glad you didnt have to have surgery. Im guessing your blood count is rising back up now? Make sure you dont rush yourself out of there though just cos you want to be home. Make sure you are well before you go home ok! We are all thinking about you.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, are your mom and OH with you?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: promise you will rest and take care of yourself don't rush you have been through a lot and you body will be exhausted :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: don't make me come and chain you at a bed :hugs:


----------



## mammag

:hugs: Heather. I'm so so sorry you are going through this :(


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks girls :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

I'm all by myself at the moment. But my mom has been with me most of the day. OH had to go to work because he already missed 3 days :( he is gonna come back and spend the night with me though :hugs: 

I will be able to rest once I get home :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Im glad your OH will be with you overnight. Please keep us up to date (if you can that is) Make sure you take it easy. You and your body have been though a lot this past week.


----------



## Grumblebea

Heather :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Did you guys see that they have Wondfo's on Ebay?? I thought they were only on Amazon. Are they real or some kind of knock off?


----------



## amommy

Heather, so sorry you are going through so much.. Yea hospitals are very insensitive about mothers who have lost and those who have just delivered, and understanding how that feels!! It really sucks..HUGS and please rest hun, so you can get well! Sorry again

Here is a pic of our kitty taking full advantage of the dog bed.
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-24_14.25.24.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## honeysuede

Morning. Heather I am so sorry you have been through all of this I can't believe how insensitive they were good on you for standing your ground. I hope you get home today and get looked after. Sending so much love your way :kiss::hugs: laura, russell isn't replying to oh's last text he wants a bit of space I think:cry: but it does seems like it's not going to be fixed. Such a shame xxx how is everyone doing today? I am going to walk to work in the pissing rain xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Heather ,am so sorry u have had to go thru this,u are one of the sweetest ladies on this forum and we all want this for you more than we want it for ourselves :hugs::hugs:.the hospitals are a disgrace now :growlmad:And it makes me sick how they treat people ,cry::cry:,I hope u feel a bit better today and your oh and mum look after u ,lots of love t ,cxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxlove and prayers,x


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Morning. Heather I am so sorry you have been through all of this I can't believe how insensitive they were good on you for standing your ground. I hope you get home today and get looked after. Sending so much love your way :kiss::hugs: laura, russell isn't replying to oh's last text he wants a bit of space I think:cry: but it does seems like it's not going to be fixed. Such a shame xxx how is everyone doing today? I am going to walk to work in the pissing rain xxx

Why can't u get a bus babes!?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

I can do but I was trying to be good. Too damn cold though so bus it is! Hun, I keep meaning to ask where you're from? My memory is terrible haha. Xxx xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> I can do but I was trying to be good. Too damn cold though so bus it is! Hun, I keep meaning to ask where you're from? My memory is terrible haha. Xxx xxx

I am from Belfast in northern Ireland ,:thumbup:Bugger being good ,get on that bus lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsb2010

amommy said:


> Heather, so sorry you are going through so much.. Yea hospitals are very insensitive about mothers who have lost and those who have just delivered, and understanding how that feels!! It really sucks..HUGS and please rest hun, so you can get well! Sorry again
> 
> Here is a pic of our kitty taking full advantage of the dog bed.

What a gorgeous cat! What kind is he/she? So cheeky. 

Heather my thoughts are with you. The same happened to my friend over here, I think it's so wrong to make ladies go into the maternity bit. You did right standing your ground. Get plenty if rest Hun and take it easy. Xxx

Laura how you feeling about tomorrow? Brooke will keep us updated right? Xx


----------



## Butterfly67

So sorry you had to go through that Heather. I hope you get out of hospital soon but ONLY when you are well enough :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## opalfruits

Wishing you a speedy recovery heather :hugs: :hug: x x x


----------



## opalfruits

Thanks for the ovulation tests, they are really fickle by the looks of things!!! I stand a better chance now I kinda know how they work thank you so much for posting all of those for me :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

mrsb2010 said:


> amommy said:
> 
> 
> Heather, so sorry you are going through so much.. Yea hospitals are very insensitive about mothers who have lost and those who have just delivered, and understanding how that feels!! It really sucks..HUGS and please rest hun, so you can get well! Sorry again
> 
> Here is a pic of our kitty taking full advantage of the dog bed.
> 
> What a gorgeous cat! What kind is he/she? So cheeky.
> 
> Heather my thoughts are with you. The same happened to my friend over here, I think it's so wrong to make ladies go into the maternity bit. You did right standing your ground. Get plenty if rest Hun and take it easy. Xxx
> 
> Laura how you feeling about tomorrow? Brooke will keep us updated right? XxClick to expand...

I woke up this morning and thought holy shit :nope: this time tomorrow ....... I'm working till 8 thonight but won't be home till 9ish so I'll be kept busy unless my client carry on giving my horror stories some people are dumb

Heather :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing good :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

opalfruits said:


> Thanks for the ovulation tests, they are really fickle by the looks of things!!! I stand a better chance now I kinda know how they work thank you so much for posting all of those for me :hugs:

There easy if the second line is the same or darker :thumbup:

I don't get a build up mine just go positive everyone is different but just tests everyday (afternoon) until you see a pos:thumbup:


----------



## opalfruits

Ummm, so has anyone ever tried oat-milk? It's a milk and soya substitute well I bought some as I cant keep having black coffee as much as I love it sometimes I like it with "milk" so I haven't had milk since sept '11. Oh anyway! lol so I give it a shake and poured it into a cup it looked like thick gooey well colostrum tbh then I resealed it and shook it more and its come out looking like breast milk which is a bit weird any way I've poured it into my coffee and it smells like UHT milk I was just wondering if anyone else has tried this? and if it was nice as I'm too afraid to drink it lmao!!!!

(I'm intolerant to all dairy produce including foods with added milk powder ect, beef and I wont eat pork or lamb, but thats just because I don't want to risk getting ill again)


----------



## opalfruits

wanabeamama said:


> opalfruits said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ovulation tests, they are really fickle by the looks of things!!! I stand a better chance now I kinda know how they work thank you so much for posting all of those for me :hugs:
> 
> There easy if the second line is the same or darker :thumbup:
> 
> I don't get a build up mine just go positive everyone is different but just tests everyday (afternoon) until you see a pos:thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh in the afternoon ok lol I took one at 7.40am and 10.10am just now opps hehehe Thank you xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Opal, I don't really do dairy as I am also intolerant...I can buy lactose free stuff here, but I don't use it...soy milk would probably work better, but I find that they all are very thick and nutty tasting.:wacko:

Grace, I got my last Wondfos from Ebay.

T3, I will just give my advice...with a LO in the house, one of you needs to learn to drive.:haha:

Laura and Heather...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Christi!:hugs:


----------



## opalfruits

Yeah since I found out it was dairy and beef that me made so unwell for so many years and then ending up in constant pain for 4 months solid! Somehow I just cant bear anything dairy or beef looking tasting ect, I'm just going to leave it off, the oat milk was ok, but it just turns me now if I'm honest xx Driving is essential! I agree!


----------



## honeysuede

Yes, one of does need to learn, it's just soooo expensive, £25 an hour lesson but it has to be done:blush:

I have been feeling so sick all day today, almost hurled over my supervisor!:haha:
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, don't you have a family member that could teach you? In the States, if you are over 18, you can learn from friends/family, instead of going to school...I just priced it for DD to start in the summer and it's $350.


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> T3, don't you have a family member that could teach you? In the States, if you are over 18, you can learn from friends/family, instead of going to school...I just priced it for DD to start in the summer and it's $350.

Nope, you still have to have at least a few lessons, then your lisece & theory test cost a bomb. It's a rip off. I always said Iif I leanr I would do a crash course, you pay loads of money but they gaurentee you will pass at the end even if it takes 10 times. Also, cars, petrol, tax, insurance & MOT are so expensive, it has never appealed to me but I guess we may have to
xxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

You don't necessarily have to run out and buy a car, but having a license won't hurt, and then just buy the car when you are in position to do so...:thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> You don't necessarily have to run out and buy a car, but having a license won't hurt, and then just buy the car when you are in position to do so...:thumbup:

Yeah my best mate has done it that way actually, good plan:thumbup: xxx


----------



## honeysuede

£700 for the crash course. Ouch:cry: better think again I guess. Or start saving!!:haha: xxx


----------



## Butterfly67




----------



## honeysuede

Butterfly67 said:


> View attachment 330392

:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

opalfruits said:


> Ummm, so has anyone ever tried oat-milk? It's a milk and soya substitute well I bought some as I cant keep having black coffee as much as I love it sometimes I like it with "milk" so I haven't had milk since sept '11. Oh anyway! lol so I give it a shake and poured it into a cup it looked like thick gooey well colostrum tbh then I resealed it and shook it more and its come out looking like breast milk which is a bit weird any way I've poured it into my coffee and it smells like UHT milk I was just wondering if anyone else has tried this? and if it was nice as I'm too afraid to drink it lmao!!!!
> 
> (I'm intolerant to all dairy produce including foods with added milk powder ect, beef and I wont eat pork or lamb, but thats just because I don't want to risk getting ill again)

i have used oat milk and the oat cream substitute there good:thumbup: i also like coconut milk its not sweet it just tastes like milk to me:thumbup: just make sure they all get a good shake first


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, are you ok today?


----------



## opalfruits

wanabeamama said:


> opalfruits said:
> 
> 
> Ummm, so has anyone ever tried oat-milk? It's a milk and soya substitute well I bought some as I cant keep having black coffee as much as I love it sometimes I like it with "milk" so I haven't had milk since sept '11. Oh anyway! lol so I give it a shake and poured it into a cup it looked like thick gooey well colostrum tbh then I resealed it and shook it more and its come out looking like breast milk which is a bit weird any way I've poured it into my coffee and it smells like UHT milk I was just wondering if anyone else has tried this? and if it was nice as I'm too afraid to drink it lmao!!!!
> 
> (I'm intolerant to all dairy produce including foods with added milk powder ect, beef and I wont eat pork or lamb, but thats just because I don't want to risk getting ill again)
> 
> i have used oat milk and the oat cream substitute there good:thumbup: i also like coconut milk its not sweet it just tastes like milk to me:thumbup: just make sure they all get a good shake firstClick to expand...

Oh thank you :hugs: well I did drink it and it was ok, I'm not crazy about it, but it will do when I need "milk" in something, I tried a soya blueberry yogurt last night over a crushed meringue nest and fresh blueberries and red grapes O-M-Word!!! it was stunning!!!!!! :icecream:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, are you ok today?

:thumbup::wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

opalfruits said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opalfruits said:
> 
> 
> Ummm, so has anyone ever tried oat-milk? It's a milk and soya substitute well I bought some as I cant keep having black coffee as much as I love it sometimes I like it with "milk" so I haven't had milk since sept '11. Oh anyway! lol so I give it a shake and poured it into a cup it looked like thick gooey well colostrum tbh then I resealed it and shook it more and its come out looking like breast milk which is a bit weird any way I've poured it into my coffee and it smells like UHT milk I was just wondering if anyone else has tried this? and if it was nice as I'm too afraid to drink it lmao!!!!
> 
> (I'm intolerant to all dairy produce including foods with added milk powder ect, beef and I wont eat pork or lamb, but thats just because I don't want to risk getting ill again)
> 
> i have used oat milk and the oat cream substitute there good:thumbup: i also like coconut milk its not sweet it just tastes like milk to me:thumbup: just make sure they all get a good shake firstClick to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you :hugs: well I did drink it and it was ok, I'm not crazy about it, but it will do when I need "milk" in something, I tried a soya blueberry yogurt last night over a crushed meringue nest and fresh blueberries and red grapes O-M-Word!!! it was stunning!!!!!! :icecream:Click to expand...

I can't have soy products it's not advised with the endo so that sucks lol have you tried dairy free cheese sauce? It's ok lol


----------



## opalfruits

No the shops around here are rubbish! I need to find a health store, :)


----------



## mrsb2010

Butterfly67 said:


> View attachment 330392

Ooh I'm in nottingham!


----------



## wanabeamama

opalfruits said:


> No the shops around here are rubbish! I need to find a health store, :)

I get it from waitrose they have quite a big range they even have dairy free chocolate cake it yummy:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

I think oh is taking me out for dinner tonight but I need to have a nice long bath and pack my bag :/


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> I think oh is taking me out for dinner tonight but I need to have a nice long bath and pack my bag :/

We are all praying for good things for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I wonder how heather is feeling I'm very worried about her :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> I wonder how heather is feeling I'm very worried about her :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

What are you all doing this weekend?


----------



## Butterfly67




----------



## honeysuede

Laura, If you finish at 8 that doesnt leave you much time to do all that stuff, unless you enjoy a meal out & get ready in the morning, what time are you due at the hospital? I will be thinking of you all day:hugs::hugs:

I am leaving work in half hour & meeting my brother for some pub grub, I get to meet his girlfriend finally. They are both so young though (hes nearly 20, she is 23) it will make me feel old haha!! Especially as I cant have vodka:haha:
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Butterfly67 said:


> View attachment 330449

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> Laura, If you finish at 8 that doesnt leave you much time to do all that stuff, unless you enjoy a meal out & get ready in the morning, what time are you due at the hospital? I will be thinking of you all day:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am leaving work in half hour & meeting my brother for some pub grub, I get to meet his girlfriend finally. They are both so young though (hes nearly 20, she is 23) it will make me feel old haha!! Especially as I cant have vodka:haha:
> xxxx

We need to leave the house at 6.30am to be there before 7am one of the girls is going to wash my hair for my at work so that will save time I can take all my nail varnish off here too lol the restraunt is only round the corner so should be home by 10 ish I can be in bed by 11.30 :sleep:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have no plans for the weekend.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I have no plans for the weekend.:hugs:

Oo you can come and puff my pillows lol


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Laura, If you finish at 8 that doesnt leave you much time to do all that stuff, unless you enjoy a meal out & get ready in the morning, what time are you due at the hospital? I will be thinking of you all day:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am leaving work in half hour & meeting my brother for some pub grub, I get to meet his girlfriend finally. They are both so young though (hes nearly 20, she is 23) it will make me feel old haha!! Especially as I cant have vodka:haha:
> xxxx
> 
> We need to leave the house at 6.30am to be there before 7am one of the girls is going to wash my hair for my at work so that will save time I can take all my nail varnish off here too lol the restraunt is only round the corner so should be home by 10 ish I can be in bed by 11.30 :sleep:Click to expand...

There you go then, all sorted:hugs::thumbup:
When I went in for my lap I didnt know about the nail varnish & had t scrub it off my toes while they waited:haha::blush: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I have no plans for the weekend.:hugs:
> 
> Oo you can come and puff my pillows lolClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Grr my brother & GF are running really late & I am soooo hungry!!! :growlmad:xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

honeysuede said:


> Grr my brother & GF are running really late & I am soooo hungry!!! :growlmad:xxx

Order an appetizer.:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Grr my brother & GF are running really late & I am soooo hungry!!! :growlmad:xxx
> 
> Order an appetizer.:hugs:Click to expand...

I have come home for half hour as the pub is only 5 mins away, didn't wanna sit there like a loner!!:haha:xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha:

Just called him & there are gonna be another 20 mins at least:ninja::gun::grr: I got the 'ump now!! :haha::haha:
How are you today Brooke?xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Same as always.:haha:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Same as always.:haha:

:haha::haha: Well I think I am gonna head to the pub now & look at the menu whilst drooling:haha::munch::icecream::lolly: xxx


----------



## mammag

Good morning girls!! Well, afternoon really. I fell back asleep after I took Aiden to school and only just woke up! I don't know what's been going on with me lately, I haven't felt good for days, I've hardly eaten, I get super nauseous and throw up, headaches and I've been sooo tired. I thought I just had a little bug, but it's been almost a week I've been feeling this way :( I also have a weird rash on my arms. I wonder if I can get chicken pox.


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Just called him & there are gonna be another 20 mins at least:ninja::gun::grr: I got the 'ump now!! :haha::haha:
> How are you today Brooke?xxxClick to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, have you had them before?


----------



## mammag

I'm not sure. I've asked, but I lived with so many different families around chicken pox age that I just don't know, and I don't know if I've ever been vaccinated, I know when I was pregnant with Aiden they did bloods and said I'd never been vaccinated for Rubella, which is a common child hood vaccination, so I just don't know. Aiden did just have his chicken pox shot though and they said he may be contagious for a few days since it was the live virus. But TBH I don't think it looks like chicken pox (I googled :) ) it almost looks like an allergy or something.


----------



## mammag

But the biggest thing that kind of has me freaked out is my NO appetite, I LOVE to eat, and have maybe eaten 3 very small meals in as many days, I try to eat more, but I just really don't want it, and if I force myself, I throw it up.


----------



## mammag

It started monday when I went to the doc now that I think about it. I looked down at the bruise and noticed the rash, and it was that day that my head started to hurt and I threw up when I smelled some pizza rolls I had made for Tristen.


----------



## dachsundmom

G, I doubt you would have had the vaccine, bc those really only got popular here in the last 10 years.

And, it is flu season, so you could totally have a virus of some sort.:hugs:


----------



## mammag

I should have gotten my FLU shot when DH did :( I've never had a flu shot, and only ever had the Flu once, it was terrible, I had a fever of nearly 104. DH wanted to take me to the hospital he thought I was going to die on him :haha: but I just slept it off and felt better in a couple of days.


----------



## mammag

:shrug::wacko:
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0377.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, isn't your new job going to require you get a flu and pneumonia vaccine?


----------



## mammag

They did mention that, and a TB test.


----------



## mammag

I'm confused by this?
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0378.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dachsundmom

me too


----------



## mammag

Last April I O'ed on CD11 so I guess it isn't out of the realm of possibility, I will absolutely make sure I temp from here on out though, forgot to put my thermometer on the alarm clock last night.


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace if I remember rightly don't usually get a few days of positive tests???


----------



## mammag

Usually, but not until I get my actual surge, I usually O the next day and then it takes forever for the test to go negative.


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Grace if I remember rightly don't usually get a few days of positive tests???

Did you get your hair and nails taken care of?:hugs:


----------



## mammag

But if I remember right, I think my surge is usually darker than that one. So I don't know, I took it too early I think. Urine was really dark and concentrated, probably a false +


----------



## mammag

Another.
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0382.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

Looks good to me.


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Grace if I remember rightly don't usually get a few days of positive tests???
> 
> Did you get your hair and nails taken care of?:hugs:Click to expand...

Just about to get it done :D


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Grace, this is probably way off the mark but I wasn't here last month but did you test last month? I saw on your chart you have marked AF but you had 2 days on then one off and I know it is unlikely but I have heard people still having what they think is AF when they are pg. Plus pg would show up on an LH test wouldn't it? Sorry if this is way off target :hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Butterfly67 said:


> Grace, this is probably way off the mark but I wasn't here last month but did you test last month? I saw on your chart you have marked AF but you had 2 days on then one off and I know it is unlikely but I have heard people still having what they think is AF when they are pg. Plus pg would show up on an LH test wouldn't it? Sorry if this is way off target :hugs::hugs:

I was just thinking the same thing, very unlikely but not impossible:shrug:

My food was nice, feel like a massive bloater now:haha: xxx


----------



## mammag

It was a weird period, but I peed on an HPT yesterday when my IC's came in, and it was deffo :bfn: Not way off base at all, every month I get my period and manage to convince myself that I could still be preggers :) But no such luck yet.


----------



## Butterfly67

mammag said:


> It was a weird period, but I peed on an HPT yesterday when my IC's came in, and it was deffo :bfn: Not way off base at all, every month I get my period and manage to convince myself that I could still be preggers :) But no such luck yet.

Damn, well I reckon you should go and see your doc tbh :hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

That sucks:growlmad: But I agree, sounds like a trip to your dr's is in order hun xx:hugs:


----------



## mrsb2010

Just a quick check in. :flower:

Laura wishing you all the best of luck tomorrow. Hope you're not too nervous. We will all be here waiting to hear that you're ok. This is the start of good things for you. :hugs:

I just did online food shopping :wacko::wacko:


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all  

Laura - All the best for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and checking in for updates. Hope you have a very nice dinner out tonight and that OH looks after you whilst you are in hospital.

Grace - That doesnt sound pleasant, I hope you feel better soon!!

T?? (ops having a blonde moment cant remember which T is which sorry!!) - Glad you had a nice dinner  How have you been feeling with it all?

Heather - If you are checking in - hope you are okay, take it easy hun :hugs:

Brooke - How are you?? Any MS or anything or just as norm??

Hope everyone else is having a fantastic day whatever time of the day it is for you now. Its Friday morning for me so I am counting the hours till the weekend. Its Auckland Anniversary weekend here too so get a 3 day one, woohoo!


----------



## honeysuede

waiting2c said:


> Morning all
> 
> Laura - All the best for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and checking in for updates. Hope you have a very nice dinner out tonight and that OH looks after you whilst you are in hospital.
> 
> Grace - That doesnt sound pleasant, I hope you feel better soon!!
> 
> T?? (ops having a blonde moment cant remember which T is which sorry!!) - Glad you had a nice dinner  How have you been feeling with it all?
> 
> Heather - If you are checking in - hope you are okay, take it easy hun :hugs:
> 
> Brooke - How are you?? Any MS or anything or just as norm??
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a fantastic day whatever time of the day it is for you now. Its Friday morning for me so I am counting the hours till the weekend. Its Auckland Anniversary weekend here too so get a 3 day one, woohoo!

Hi T!! I have been ok, although today I have had extreme nausea as well as hunger & some cramping:wacko:

Lucky you with the long weekend:haha: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am the same.:haha:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I am the same.:haha:

Except their is a tiny person growing inside of you :)


----------



## honeysuede

:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Laura good luck for tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

*We are all thinking of you Laura*:kiss::hugs::hug:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Just on our way to the restraunt I'm starving lol I'm going to eat everything. :D


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Will I be hearing from S or Kate?


----------



## wanabeamama

Seeders thank you soo much ladies your all so amaizing :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Will I be hearing from S or Kate?

I will have my phone with me but i will tell Kate to update if I can't :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

:hugs::hugs::hugs: How long will you be in hospital for hun?? xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Good luck Laura :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
Good Luck Laura!!! :kiss:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Maybe, lol.

Nope, I saw photographical evidence :haha: It's happening :)


----------



## mammag

I set DH's SA up for Wednesday, How long do you guys think it will take to get the results??


----------



## dachsundmom

I had ours in 3 days...most of the testing is done immediately; morph and a few others, can be done with the sperm dead.


----------



## mammag

So pretty quickly then. I'm so nervous, he is too, I told him that I think his sperm is fine, lol, but I have to have it looked at before they will do anything to help me. His poor little ego is at stake.


----------



## dachsundmom

Depending on the lab...could be a week. The lab should tell him at drop off, when he can expect results.


----------



## Grumblebea

Laura thinking of you and wishing you the best!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Icca119

Hey girls I'm back!


----------



## prettynpink29

Just popped in to give Laura some :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

Good Luck tomorrow hun!!! :friends:

Everything is gonna be ok, I just know it!! :hugs::awww::hugs2:

LOVE YA!!!!:kiss::flower:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Icca119

I can't get my old account back again......idk why


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry::cry::cry: love you guys :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Laura....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: How long will you be in hospital for hun?? xxx

I'm not sure yet he said at least a couple of days it depends how I am and what he has to do :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Heather - are you home again now??


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok time for me to go to bed thank you so much for being so supportive :hugs:
I will check in when I find out what time surgery is ,
Good night girls :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Night laura - have a good sleep tonight aye!! Will be checking in when I can tomorrow to see how you get on. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:sleep::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Best wishes for my virtual BFF!:flower:


----------



## prettynpink29

Good night Laura :hugs:

Hi Jessica!!!! We has missed you!! 

I was relased from the hospital this morning:) was so happy to come home! Unfortunately no resting for me though. Got my first final tomorrow, need to pass to move on in the program. Lots of studying to do :(


----------



## waiting2c

Good Luck for your Final tomorrow Heather - but still take it a bit easy huh. I just wanted to say I think you are an amazing person. I just saw your updates to your profile and despite everything you have just been through it is all so positive focused.


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck Heather!:hugs:


----------



## mammag

Good Luck Heather!!!!!


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls...its me Icca. I had to make a new account because somethings wrong ih both of my other ones under Ica, the site locked me out :-(
So I created a whol new account...again lol now I need to get my tickers back!


----------



## waiting2c

Stink that you keep getting locked out Jessica!! How have you been anyway, its been ages! Did you have a good xmas and new years?


----------



## Jess19

I had a great new year and a lovely new year, how abou you

Do you know how to edit your siggy, I tried but I just keeps popping up rules not a box to put one in


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Jess19

:hi: how are you? 

Well I figured out I need 5 posts in order to change or create a sig so......1


----------



## Jess19

2


----------



## Jess19

3


----------



## Jess19

4


----------



## Jess19

5.....now let's see if I can edit my siggy lol


----------



## waiting2c

Lol - I hope it lets you!! I didnt realise there was a minimum number of posts.


----------



## Jess19

I think it worked ....idk


----------



## Jess19

No lol it didn't, what did I do wrong : shrug:


----------



## waiting2c

Yup - think so - you have stuff in the bottom now anyway


----------



## Jess19

Right! I'm half way there!


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jess19

Keys see if this works


----------



## Jess19

nope lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura and Heather...please keep us updated. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok I'm up my stomache is doing summersaults and I could murder a coffee right now :( I hope oh doesn't take ages to get out of bed I don't want to be late.
well better get myself ready. 

See you all later :hugs::hugs:

Heather good luck :hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Good luck heather and laura will be checking constantly for updates love you both tons xxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Heather and Laura ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Won't be around much this morning ,sending u all loads of love and hugs ,:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Heather and Laura :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks girls! :hugs: im trying to be as strong as i can, but it just plain old sucks sometimes!! first night out of the hospital and I thought I would sleep so good, wrong :( its nearly 3am and I have been up since 1am! And I have to be up at 5, I just need to sleep!! glad my teacher is gonna be flexible with me today though, cause I might need it. 

Love you Laura!!!! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, it will all work out.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Good morning ladies hope everyone is doing good....I need some updates


----------



## Jess19

Does anyone know how to post a fertitity friend chart? I can't figure it out lol

And FF changed my o date to CD31 now instead of CD26 ....this is such a screwed up cycle


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Jessica!! so glad your back!!!:hugs:
Sorry you're having a screw up cycle. I think you can just copy & paste the link to your chart? sure that's how I did mine....xxxx


----------



## Jess19

Where do you find/get a link for it?


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> Where do you find/get a link for it?

Sorry hun I can't remember now:blush: I am useless I know xxx Brooke will know!!:haha: xxx


----------



## Jess19

Lol its ok I'm going to keep on trying


----------



## honeysuede

So did you get lots of BD in around ov this month?? xxx


----------



## Jess19

I did it!


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> I did it!

:happydance::happydance:
when is af due?
xx


----------



## Jess19

So idk why FF changed my o date?


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> So idk why FF changed my o date?

If you just wanted to show your chart rather than have it in your sig you could save it as a picture on your pc then attach it?
xx


----------



## Jess19

I'm thinking I Oed on CD26 (when I had that big dip in my temp) but FF doesn't agre. 
If I Oed on CD26 AF will be here on about the 1st of Feb
If FF is right then its not going to be until Feb 14

Its just a waiting game now....I POAS yesterday (a dolar store test) 
It was just for fun lol


----------



## honeysuede

I would say you ov&#8217;d on CD26, which makes you 8dpo right? Did you use OPKS this month?
xxxx


----------



## Jess19

I did but not that far into my cycle. Plus they were a brand I never used before so idk...either way I missed my surge
But I had super fertile CM right before CD26 so I'm going with that


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> I did but not that far into my cycle. Plus they were a brand I never used before so idk...either way I missed my surge
> But I had super fertile CM right before CD26 so I'm going with that

Sounds like that was it then hun:thumbup:xx


----------



## Jess19

So......how far long were you when you got your BFP!? That's so exciting! I'm so happy for you!
Weren't we closeto being cycle buddies lol


----------



## dachsundmom

FF movede your date bc your temps didn't stay above coverline long enough, until after CD31...I really think it could go either way.:flower:


----------



## Jess19

Thanks :hugs: I'm covered either way  so it should be ok. 
If it doesn't happen this cycle when AF arrives it will be 1 yr TTC 
I'm just trying to patiently wait

So how you been? 
How far along are you?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am perfectly fine...and I am around 6+4...:thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> So......how far long were you when you got your BFP!? That's so exciting! I'm so happy for you!
> Weren't we closeto being cycle buddies lol

I was 10 dpo, I got very very faint pink lines on ICs in the morning then held my pee & got positive First Response & Clear Blue digi in the evening. I will be 6 weeks this coming Sunday. After 20 months it was a welcome shock! Just nervous now until first tri passes. Yep, we were almost cycle buddies!! Hope this month is for you:hugs:
xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

I hope Laura & Heather are doing ok xxx:hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I just stalked a little bit of you journal. Oh how exciting! I can't believe how many bfps you posted!


----------



## Jess19

I just read about Laura :hugs: :hugs: I hope she is doing ok 


What's going on with Heather??


----------



## dachsundmom

Jess, feel free to stalk anytime...:thumbup:

Heather had a MC; she just got out of the hospital.:cry:


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
All these BFPs are so exciting!


----------



## Jess19

Oh no :cry: that's terrible 
I hope shs doing good 
:flower:


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Girls. Heather and Laura tons of :hugs: and love y'alls way!! :) 

Well, I just made an important discovery!! I have always taken money into Aiden's school to put on his account for lunch, every now and then I get a semi nasty letter letting me know that he owe's $1.30 for lunch charges, like they couldn't just send a little note. But TODAY I found a thing on the website where I just put my debit card and his lunch comes straight off the account!! YAY!!! :happydance: No more semi nasty debt letters from the cafeteria lady!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Good Morning Girls. Heather and Laura tons of :hugs: and love y'alls way!! :)
> 
> Well, I just made an important discovery!! I have always taken money into Aiden's school to put on his account for lunch, every now and then I get a semi nasty letter letting me know that he owe's $1.30 for lunch charges, like they couldn't just send a little note. But TODAY I found a thing on the website where I just put my debit card and his lunch comes straight off the account!! YAY!!! :happydance: No more semi nasty debt letters from the cafeteria lady!!!!

Grace, be careful with this one...IDK if you school lets the kids buy extras, like snacks and such, but when their account is tied to your card, they can spend whatever....just watch him for the first few weeks. And, they can buy lunch for their friends, too.


----------



## mammag

Lol, he's allowed to get ice cream and an extra milk, but if he buys lunch for his friends I'll kill him!! I had to do something though, they sent a letter home asking if I wanted to apply for free/reduced lunch because I keep forgetting to take money in there! And I don't want to send money with him, he's only 7, so it's up in the air weather or not the cash will actually make it to the lunch room.


----------



## mrsb2010

I was gonna say the same! My niece spent £20 in one week on lunches and snacks at break time! Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I once bought ice cream for half of the kid's class.:haha:


----------



## mammag

I hope he doesn't do that, I'm gonna have to have a talk with him when he gets home. He usually spends about $20 a week anyway, but anymore than that and I'll start packing his lunch :)


----------



## Jess19

Grace my soon has the same thing too at his a school, I too have received the semi nasty lettetv except my soon had a nice $ 28 balance. He was getting breakfast in the am.....after he ate at home. We found out that it was more about him spending time with friends from his bus than him being hungry
I guess all the kids from the bus eat breakfast at school and he wanted to join


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> I hope he doesn't do that, I'm gonna have to have a talk with him when he gets home. He usually spends about $20 a week anyway, but anymore than that and I'll start packing his lunch :)

Here's what worked for me...I told DD that the school sent me an email everyday with how much she spent and what she had to eat. I made her tell me what lunch was and I told her I was comparing it to the ficticious email from the school.:blush:

To this day, the first thing she tells me when she calls me after school, is what her lunch was....she's 15.:haha:


----------



## Jess19

Grace my soon has the same thing too at his a school, I too have received the semi nasty lettetv except my soon had a nice $ 28 balance. He was getting breakfast in the am.....after he ate at home. We found out that it was more about him spending time with friends from his bus than him being hungry
I guess all the kids from the bus eat breakfast at school and he wanted to join

The only thing he gets from school is milk for his lunch. I pack one for him every day. I like to know he's eating good, plus I pack one hell of a lunch, and snack lol he don't mind


----------



## Jess19

Lol why did that doubles post.....well kind of haha


----------



## wanabeamama

An update, I had to have major surgery my cyst was atatched to my bowel so he had to cut right across the bottom of my stomach and one either side I'm on a morphine drip and have a cather but he did save my ovary I'm struggling to stay awake so I will try to come back on later


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> An update, I had to have major surgery my cyst was atatched to my bowel so he had to cut right across the bottom of my stomach and one either side I'm on a morphine drip and have a cather but he did save my ovary I'm struggling to stay awake so I will try to come back on later

Laparotomy?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :hugs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura :hug: :hugs: 

I am so sorry it turned into major surgery.:hugs: he saved your ovary though Hun!!! :hugs: that is wonderful news! :hugs: get some rest and we all love you!!! :hug:


----------



## mammag

:hugs: Laura :hugs: So glad he saved your ovary. Get some rest :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> An update, I had to have major surgery my cyst was atatched to my bowel so he had to cut right across the bottom of my stomach and one either side I'm on a morphine drip and have a cather but he did save my ovary I'm struggling to stay awake so I will try to come back on later

So sorry u had to have the surgery but great news on saving your ovary ,rest now and take it easy lovely ,praying for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Did you guys know that Kate got pregnant with her Sextuplets through IUI? I had NO idea, that is a LOT of babies.


----------



## honeysuede

Laura, sorry you had to have majoy surgery but great they saved your ovary, just rest up now, thinking of you hunni xxxxxxxxx:hugs:

Grace, sorry for being dim, who is Kate? :blush:xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Laura


----------



## mammag

honeysuede said:


> Laura, sorry you had to have majoy surgery but great they saved your ovary, just rest up now, thinking of you hunni xxxxxxxxx:hugs:
> 
> Grace, sorry for being dim, who is Kate? :blush:xxx

John & Kate plus 8. Do you guys not watch her over there?


----------



## mammag

If not, you should google her, it's a reality show, or it was; it was cancelled shortly after her husband cheated and left her.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> If not, you should google her, it's a reality show, or it was; it was cancelled shortly after her husband cheated and left her.

Oh I havent heard of that, I shall google it when I get in :thumbup:xxx


----------



## Jess19

I know the story grace
Did you hear that they woke her during sugary and and asked her to put more in because her uterus contacted and they thought it didn't take so they asked hey permission to continue


----------



## Jess19

That's crazy!


----------



## mammag

I didn't know that!! She was asleep for IUI??


----------



## dachsundmom

I thought it was IVF?


----------



## mammag

NO!! I thought so too!! But I was reading up on IUI and that's how she got her 6, the chances for multiples with IUI is 3-4 times higher than with IVF, 10% of IUI's result in high multiple pregnancies, triplets or greater. It's scary, they say most doctors suggest reduction, where they put something in some of the babies that makes them dissolve back into the uterus or something and get the pregnancy down to 1-2. It's scary stuff, oh; why do I google things.


----------



## mammag

Ok, for this SA thing, the lady called this morning to 'remind' me to have intercourse on Monday, but no later. But if the SA is Wednesday afternoon, wouldn't that be technically less than two days? I just don't want his sample to be untrustworthy.


----------



## amommy

laura, so sorry you had to endure major survey but hopefully now you can mend.
heather, glad you finally got to go home :)
and to the person that asked about the cat..its white with a grey spot medium hair, not sure what kind..housesit I guess lol.
brooke I live in WA state since you asked a while back.
we have been visited by the stomach flu going through our house, one after the other..such joys
test was neg this cycle waiting on AF.. been the psycho bitch from hell so I'm sure it won't be long!!
the friend I use as a donor sometimes just got diagnosed with MS, been dealing with that too
school is going well lots of work but interesting..

HUGS everyone


----------



## dachsundmom

Chrisit, you lead a very full life! :hugs::hugs:

Did you survive the major snow storm? Did you lose power at all?:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Christi ,hope u are all feeling better soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Where did everyone go?


----------



## waiting2c

:hugs: Laura so glad they saved your ovary. Take care and rest up. Thinking of you.

:hugs: heather. Hope things went ok today.


----------



## honeysuede

Hi just a quick check in to see if there are any updates. I got a letter through with the date for my 12 week scan date today so I am very happy. Also in a lot of pain with my lower back for some reason though so that sucks. Hope everyone is doing ok xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Just talked to my FS :( <---Sad Face. They can't get me back in until Feb. 14th. That's going to be like forever. Maybe I'll get pregnant this cycle and I won't have to go!!!


----------



## mammag

honeysuede said:


> Hi just a quick check in to see if there are any updates. I got a letter through with the date for my 12 week scan date today so I am very happy. Also in a lot of pain with my lower back for some reason though so that sucks. Hope everyone is doing ok xxxxxx

Sorry you're back hurts :hugs: That's something that doesn't really get any better as you get more pregnant. Progesterone softens up your muscles so that they can stretch for baby, so it makes them more prone to aches and pains. There are some great pregnant pilates though that can strengthen you're core and really help with back aches!!


----------



## honeysuede

:hugs::hugs:i just read online that paracetamol isn't entirely safe and a hot water bottle is out so I guess I will have to put up with this awful back pain:growlmad:
In good news oh got me some cream eggs so it's comfort food city:happydance: I hope laura is ok xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks for the tip grace I may look into that. And yes, hopefully this will be your cycle then you won't have to see the fs:thumbup: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm really struggling to keep my eyes open long enough :(
My tummy is soooooo sore :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> I'm really struggling to keep my eyes open long enough :(
> My tummy is soooooo sore :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> I'm really struggling to keep my eyes open long enough :(
> My tummy is soooooo sore :cry:

:hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## mrsb2010

T3 you can use a hot water bottle but only on your back not your tummy. I have achy hips and use a cold compress sometimes so maybe try that? Also a warm
Bath, i do it so its not too warm and i can get straight in then add hot water til its nice and warm! Dont be scared of having hot baths, they are a life saver!! My advice is start doing your pelvic floor now regularly as this will help strengthen your core too. 

Laura sorry you're in pain but now you're on the road to recovery. Get lots of rest and hope you don't get too bored in hospital. Xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

mammag said:


> Just talked to my FS :( <---Sad Face. They can't get me back in until Feb. 14th. That's going to be like forever. Maybe I'll get pregnant this cycle and I won't have to go!!!

Fingers crossed :hugs::hugs::hugs:



wanabeamama said:


> I'm really struggling to keep my eyes open long enough :(
> My tummy is soooooo sore :cry:

:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:

T3, yes I agree, if you can so some pregnancy yoga or pilates that might help for sure :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I wish I could just curl up on my side I can't sleep on my back :(


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks hun that's some good advice It's all new to me. Thank you!:hugs: xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Can you get any more painkillers? :flower:


----------



## honeysuede

Laura hun I hate to think of you in so much pain:cry: just know that it is over now and you are getting better and it's for a great reason. I hope the pain dies down so you can get some rest xxx:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> I wish I could just curl up on my side I can't sleep on my back :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Butterfly67 said:


> Can you get any more painkillers? :flower:

I've got a morphine drip I just press the button when I need a top up


----------



## dachsundmom

Any idea how long you are in the hospital?


----------



## amommy

thank the gods above I didn't get the flu guys..just been up all night with everyone else lol

full life brooke?? more like crazy!
going to upload a pic of the cake I made for mandis bday, she turned 13 yesterday.
https://i44.tinypic.com/1j9hky.jpg
https://i41.tinypic.com/511uo0.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

He's going to see how I am on Monday but I have to have 6weeks off :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> He's going to see how I am on Monday but I have to have 6weeks off :(

:nope::nope::nope::nope::cry::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, the next few days will be a little sucky, but I promise that you will progressively feel better.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

My stomach is a right mess I have 3new scars one is right up just below my boob :shrug:


----------



## Jess19

Aw laura I hope you feel better soon, at last you have that handy little button lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura :hug: :hug: do you remember what the dr said about the endo? Was it better then last time? :hugs:

Well I have just got back from school! Passed my exam with an A!! I only missed one question and had the highest score in the class. I was quite excited that with everything that has happened in the last week I did that good! Now time to relax and take a bubble bath :) 

Hope everyone is having a beautiful day! It was 72 here today I might add! :)


----------



## Grumblebea

Laura hope u feel better soon Hun!


----------



## honeysuede

prettynpink29 said:


> Laura :hug: :hug: do you remember what the dr said about the endo? Was it better then last time? :hugs:
> 
> Well I have just got back from school! Passed my exam with an A!! I only missed one question and had the highest score in the class. I was quite excited that with everything that has happened in the last week I did that good! Now time to relax and take a bubble bath :)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a beautiful day! It was 72 here today I might add! :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Well done!!! That is fantastic:hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## mammag

prettynpink29 said:


> Laura :hug: :hug: do you remember what the dr said about the endo? Was it better then last time? :hugs:
> 
> Well I have just got back from school! Passed my exam with an A!! I only missed one question and had the highest score in the class. I was quite excited that with everything that has happened in the last week I did that good! Now time to relax and take a bubble bath :)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a beautiful day! It was 72 here today I might add! :)

Good JOB!!! I'm so proud of YOU :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## mammag

I went scrub shopping!! Got 6 tops and 5 pants, so I could have a different one every day of the week and have them dry cleaned on fridays, plus an extra shirt in case I need a change during the day :) I'll post pics of the cutest ones tomorrow :) So Super excited to get started :)


----------



## prettynpink29

Grace! Please post pics! I have to go buy 6 pairs tomorrow too.


----------



## prettynpink29

Today was a bit hard for me at school:( I had to leave the room and have a little cry in the bathroom :cry: the girl next to me was telling everyone she just found out she is expecting and is due in September. Was to hard for me to sit there with a smile on my face. I think I will move seats next week!


----------



## mammag

prettynpink29 said:


> Grace! Please post pics! I have to go buy 6 pairs tomorrow too.

I will first thing in the AM, just can't do it now, cuz DH will think I've lost my marbles. I shoulda had him take pics while tried them on after I got home but I didn't think about it. Just make sure you buy a size SMALLER than you think, they are made so BIG. The Medium swallows me!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls how is everyone
I'm finally done with work, I'm so tired right now

What do you need the scrubs for grace? Did you get a new job


----------



## Jess19

So the app on my phone says I should stay my period tomorrow....but I doubt it

If I ovulated 3 days ago it should come on the 7th


----------



## Jess19

Aw heather I'm so sorry, that would be hard to handle :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you still at the jewelry store?


----------



## Jess19

Yes I am they decided to keep me, I think they were going to hire me as full time with insurance and alloy that good stuff lol


----------



## Jess19

Oops sorry about the typo


----------



## waiting2c

Awesome well done heather on the course. Congrats. 

Laura I hope you not in too much pain. At least that part is done and it's up from here. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow are you lot all doctors and nurses or something? Very impressed :thumbup:

Heather congrats on passing the test and sorry about the girl next to you, that's gotta be hard :hugs::hugs:

Laura, scars are a part of what we have been through and they make us beautiful because of it :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Little update I didn't really sleep much last night I was in so much pain I can't even sit up I'm so itchy from the morphine and I'm still not allowed to eat yet :( 
Kate is coming to see me today :) 
Oh has been so lovley he's NOT a soppy lovey dovey kind of person but when he was here last night he held my hand the whole time sounds silly to most people but it was very special to me :hugs: and when he got home he text to tell me he loves me :cry: he really does make me feel like I can accomplish anything 

Hope everyone is ok I'm sorry I cant focus long enough to read everything :hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Little update I didn't really sleep much last night I was in so much pain I can't even sit up I'm so itchy from the morphine and I'm still not allowed to eat yet :(
> Kate is coming to see me today :)
> Oh has been so lovley he's NOT a soppy lovey dovey kind of person but when he was here last night he held my hand the whole time sounds silly to most people but it was very special to me :hugs: and when he got home he text to tell me he loves me :cry: he really does make me feel like I can accomplish anything
> 
> Hope everyone is ok I'm sorry I cant focus long enough to read everything :hugs::hugs:

Sorry you're in pain:cry: it will get better soon hun. I know what you mean about your OH completely, mine is not lovey dovey at all so it means so much when they are like that. Hope seeing Kate will make you feel better:hugs::hugs::kiss: Thinking of you, thanks for keeping us updated:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Morning all, I have been awake since 6am, don't get why I can't sleep in anymore:shrug:
Sorry about the woman nest to yo Heather, that must have been hard to deal with:hugs::hugs:

I have a nice day out planned with my 2nd youngest sister today, I haven't seen much of her lately so a girly lunch & shopping day is in order:thumbup:
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg the woman in the bed next to me pregnant and had ivf and had 2 embryos transferred and they both split so she has had a fetal reduction :/


----------



## Butterfly67

I hope this OK to post here. B said if I POASed I should post so...


Spoiler


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> I hope this OK to post here. B said if I POASed I should post so...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 331318

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Ok I have said it already but fuck fuck fuck ,u fucking did it ,:happydance::happydance:Love u gorgeous ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Butterfly67 said:


> I hope this OK to post here. B said if I POASed I should post so...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 331318

Omg wooohooooooo ok you have to pee on a pink dye for me 
Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

wanabeamama said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> I hope this OK to post here. B said if I POASed I should post so...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 331318
> 
> 
> 
> Omg wooohooooooo ok you have to pee on a pink dye for me
> Congratulations :hugs:Click to expand...

I have no more tests lol, I will pop to sainsbury's later and get a digi for monday maybe :thumbup: This shouldn't happen at 44 years old lol :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> I hope this OK to post here. B said if I POASed I should post so...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 331318

Ok I can't help it ,I am so excited :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> I hope this OK to post here. B said if I POASed I should post so...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 331318
> 
> 
> 
> Omg wooohooooooo ok you have to pee on a pink dye for me
> Congratulations :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have no more tests lol, I will pop to sainsbury's later and get a digi for monday maybe :thumbup: This shouldn't happen at 44 years old lol :wacko:Click to expand...

Yes it should and it can and u did it ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats!!!!!:dance::dance::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
I agree with Laura - PINK DYE, PINK DYE!!!!!!
XXX


----------



## honeysuede

Test again today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha::haha: I bet you are so happy hun:hugs:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ewwwwww it's a good job OH brought me some fruit
 



Attached Files:







30c69fe3.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Ewwwwww it's a good job OH brought me some fruit

Omg yuk ,:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

That's not fruit....


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG I hate baked beans with a vengeance :growlmad::growlmad::nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Congrats again, M!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

My magic green button :)
 



Attached Files:







9818c27d.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dachsundmom

I love that button!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Good morning ladies hope everyone is wonderful this morning.
I just wanted to say hello before I head off to work. 

Laura love the button! Don't you just love modern Medicine lol!

Congrats on the bfp!!!!!!!! I want to see a pink test too!!!!

Well was for me........AF could be here today or a week from today
The question is....when do I test? :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> My magic green button :)

I want one :haha:


----------



## Jess19

Wait I think I'm wrong.....
AF will be here in like 3 more days (according to the big temp dip)
Or a little over a week if FF is right ( I think)
Lol I have no clue what's going on anymore


----------



## Jess19

I have A question for the recent bfps ....
Did you ladies feel any different this cycle? Did you just "know"?


----------



## dachsundmom

Jess19 said:


> I have A question for the recent bfps ....
> Did you ladies feel any different this cycle? Did you just "know"?

This is a hard one for me, bc I was on progesterone cream, so it was a different cycle.:flower:


----------



## Jess19

Oh I forgot, that would change things uh


----------



## Butterfly67

Jess19 said:


> I have A question for the recent bfps ....
> Did you ladies feel any different this cycle? Did you just "know"?

I had seriously no clue. I had no symptoms that couldn't have 100% been anything else. The only weird thing I did have was lots of watery cm that felt a bit weird yesterday. It was only the temp rise that made me test. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

The witch has arrived :witch:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> The witch has arrived :witch:

Oh Jesus, that's all you need to deal with now.:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> The witch has arrived :witch:
> 
> Oh Jesus, that's all you need to deal with now.:growlmad::hugs:Click to expand...

It's so awkward I still have a catheter in so I don't have any pants on and they have just stuck some huge pad that resembles a single matteress :(


----------



## mammag

:bfp:'s, magic green buttons and beans on a baked potato, what a morning it has been in here today!!!

CONGRATS M!!! Blue dye or no, that is a positive test!!! :happydance: 
Laura, sorry the :witch: got you :(


----------



## mammag

Ok, so scrub time!!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0388.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 4









DSCI0387.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4









DSCI0386.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5









DSCI0385.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5









DSCI0383.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Grumblebea

Morning ladies. 
Congrats on the BFP. 
Laura sorry the witch is here, like u need more to deal with right now :/
Grace love the new scrubs. I just got 4 new ones myself. So dang expensive but lucky my boss pays for my tops. 
As for me, went out with my oh last night, had a GREAT time. Gym this morning and another date tonight :). Will post pic of Disney a little later, lo had such a nice time. 
Hope everyone is having a great Saturday.


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole...I have been waiting to hear about Disney!


----------



## mammag

Grumblebea said:


> Morning ladies.
> Congrats on the BFP.
> Laura sorry the witch is here, like u need more to deal with right now :/
> Grace love the new scrubs. I just got 4 new ones myself. So dang expensive but lucky my boss pays for my tops.
> As for me, went out with my oh last night, had a GREAT time. Gym this morning and another date tonight :). Will post pic of Disney a little later, lo had such a nice time.
> Hope everyone is having a great Saturday.

Their not expensive at Garden Ridge!! And they have Garden Ridge in Florida :) Pant's and Tops are $6 a piece!! And they have super cute styles. You should google it :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Loving the scrubs :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mammag

And when I went yesterday they were having a sale,so everything you see above, plus another top and one more pair of bottoms came to $30 :) I'm thrifty :D


----------



## Butterfly67

mammag said:


> And when I went yesterday they were having a sale,so everything you see above, plus another top and one more pair of bottoms came to $30 :) I'm thrifty :D

OMG you are kidding, that is such a bargain. :happydance::happydance: I love thrifty :thumbup::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omfg there is a teenage girl just been admited in the bed next to me and she is having an abortion and laughing and joking that she has to give birth to it :cry: she even has s tiny bump this is awfull surrounded by pregnant women and a 17YO girls laughing about an abortion :(


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> Omfg there is a teenage girl just been admited in the bed next to me and she is having an abortion and laughing and joking that she has to give birth to it :cry: she even has s tiny bump this is awfull surrounded by pregnant women and a 17YO girls laughing about an abortion :(

That is terrible, but TBH; that is probably just her way of dealing with what she is doing. She's joking around so she doesn't have to really accept it, she's going to realize what she's done when it's too late though :cry:


----------



## opalfruits

wanabeamama said:


> Omfg there is a teenage girl just been admited in the bed next to me and she is having an abortion and laughing and joking that she has to give birth to it :cry: she even has s tiny bump this is awfull surrounded by pregnant women and a 17YO girls laughing about an abortion :(

O-M-WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's terrible pure evil that they have put her by you, the only way to shut her up is to get your scars out and point at them while saying "THIS is what I'M doing to try to have what you are killing! so with all due respect shut the fuck up!!!!!!!!"

Im so sorry hun, life is just so unfair, it's only up from these low times, :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

DH went on a rant about abortion the other day, I was telling him about people who get IUI and get pregnant with multiples and do the selective reduction, he just went on this completely unexpected rant about how if we are allowed to kill children inside of us then we should just be allowed to shoot people, cuz there is no difference. I had no idea he felt that strongly about it. He surprises me sometimes.


----------



## Grumblebea

Wow good deal grace. I got 4 tops and 3 bottoms I've 200. About 30 each. I can get cheaper one but I like Koi and greys anatomy. Boss paid 112 of it so not so bad. We only have one place local and they are expensive. 
Brooke, we had a nice time. Only did magic kingdom on Monday the weather was nice, not too crowded (mostly foreigners) lo was very well behaved and went on everything he was tall enough for. We did the haunted house twice and he wasn't scared at all. My oh and I are going to epcot next weekend while lo is with his daddy. 
How are you feeling Brooke? Sunk in yet?
M I would love to see a pink dye (we hate blue dyes!). Looks good though.


----------



## mammag

Grumblebea said:


> Wow good deal grace. I got 4 tops and 3 bottoms I've 200. About 30 each. I can get cheaper one but I like Koi and greys anatomy. Boss paid 112 of it so not so bad. We only have one place local and they are expensive.
> Brooke, we had a nice time. Only did magic kingdom on Monday the weather was nice, not too crowded (mostly foreigners) lo was very well behaved and went on everything he was tall enough for. We did the haunted house twice and he wasn't scared at all. My oh and I are going to epcot next weekend while lo is with his daddy.
> How are you feeling Brooke? Sunk in yet?
> M I would love to see a pink dye (we hate blue dyes!). Looks good though.

I didn't even know they HAD grey's anatomy!! Lol, definitely going to have to look those up. The one's I got are Dickey's, don't know if I spelled that right.


----------



## wanabeamama

opalfruits said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Omfg there is a teenage girl just been admited in the bed next to me and she is having an abortion and laughing and joking that she has to give birth to it :cry: she even has s tiny bump this is awfull surrounded by pregnant women and a 17YO girls laughing about an abortion :(
> 
> O-M-WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's terrible pure evil that they have put her by you, the only way to shut her up is to get your scars out and point at them while saying "THIS is what I'M doing to try to have what you are killing! so with all due respect shut the fuck up!!!!!!!!"
> 
> Im so sorry hun, life is just so unfair, it's only up from these low times, :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Well there are 10 beds on this ward there's only me and an old lady that's not pregnant I just got talking to one girl she's quite nice she is 10 weeks pg and has constantly been sick for 2weeks and was extremely dehydrated she had a miscarriage last summer so they admited her and put her on a fluid drip and gave her anti sickness meds so she's doing ok :hugs:


----------



## mammag

OOOHHH, I just ordered a reading, someone slap me!! Not sure why I did it, I've never had a proper reading done before. I'm curious to see what she'll say, she said I would have it in 10 hours from now.


----------



## dachsundmom

I take it a private room in the UK is rare?

Nicole, I love Epcot...not with kids, but for grown-ups.


----------



## opalfruits

You have to be very ill, critical.... or be related to someone working on the ward to get your own room! My friend was 15 years old and 14 weeks pregnant with a surprise but VERY wanted baby and had a miscarriage, she was put on the delivery ward then the ward with all the new recovering mums...... shockingly poor behavior!!!


----------



## mammag

opalfruits said:


> You have to be very ill, critical.... or be related to someone working on the ward to get your own room! My friend was 15 years old and 14 weeks pregnant with a surprise but VERY wanted baby and had a miscarriage, she was put on the delivery ward then the ward with all the new recovering mums...... shockingly poor behavior!!!

I can't imagine :( When I was 26 weeks along with my oldest my water ruptured, I was so scared, they were telling me everything that would be wrong with him if he even lived, but the room they put me in was completely private, I couldn't imagine sharing a room with a new mom at that time. Everything turned out OK, I remained in the hospital and didn't give birth till 34 weeks. It was miserable, but still am glad I had my own room, and not moms coming and going with their new babies.


----------



## opalfruits

wanabeamama said:


> opalfruits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Omfg there is a teenage girl just been admited in the bed next to me and she is having an abortion and laughing and joking that she has to give birth to it :cry: she even has s tiny bump this is awfull surrounded by pregnant women and a 17YO girls laughing about an abortion :(
> 
> O-M-WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's terrible pure evil that they have put her by you, the only way to shut her up is to get your scars out and point at them while saying "THIS is what I'M doing to try to have what you are killing! so with all due respect shut the fuck up!!!!!!!!"
> 
> Im so sorry hun, life is just so unfair, it's only up from these low times, :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well there are 10 beds on this ward there's only me and an old lady that's not pregnant I just got talking to one girl she's quite nice she is 10 weeks pg and has constantly been sick for 2weeks and was extremely dehydrated she had a miscarriage last summer so they admited her and put her on a fluid drip and gave her anti sickness meds so she's doing ok :hugs:Click to expand...

ahh bless her! Glad she is responding well :) 

Hope that ignorant girl is out of there fast for you! I know her type! They being think being oblivious to empathy or common sense is an excuse to be extremely narrow minded and rude! :gun::grr::grr::grr: errgghh!!!! 

I hope you feel better 2mro hun, keep on that green button :winkwink:


----------



## amommy

so brooke and everyone, what is up with my temps? and negative tests.and I'm 12dpo (didn't test today).. on every chart since last june when I started keeping track temps dropped by 10dpo.

I'm certain yesterdays test at 11dpo would have been positive by now..


----------



## mammag

amommy said:


> so brooke and everyone, what is up with my temps? and negative tests.and I'm 12dpo (didn't test today).. on every chat since last june when I started keeping track temps dropped by 10dpo.

You're chart definitely looks really good! I'm not sure about the :bfn:'s though :shrug: What tests are you using?


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, are of the temps at the same time? There are a lot of open circles.


----------



## opalfruits

mammag said:


> opalfruits said:
> 
> 
> You have to be very ill, critical.... or be related to someone working on the ward to get your own room! My friend was 15 years old and 14 weeks pregnant with a surprise but VERY wanted baby and had a miscarriage, she was put on the delivery ward then the ward with all the new recovering mums...... shockingly poor behavior!!!
> 
> I can't imagine :( When I was 26 weeks along with my oldest my water ruptured, I was so scared, they were telling me everything that would be wrong with him if he even lived, but the room they put me in was completely private, I couldn't imagine sharing a room with a new mom at that time. Everything turned out OK, I remained in the hospital and didn't give birth till 34 weeks. It was miserable, but still am glad I had my own room, and not moms coming and going with their new babies.Click to expand...

Fist of all WOW well done for going so long!!! That's amazing!! 
Yeah the care side of things here seriously lacks sometimes! But hey thats what friends and family are for at the end of the day they provide you with a fantastic medical services when ever you need it. But things could be done differently! 

I remember seeing her afterwards and she could barely speak about it, she had to have the d&c and everything, she was so young love her. :hugs:


----------



## amommy

there pretty close yes, but not at the time ff has scheduled..not sure even what time that is


----------



## amommy

last few months though I haven't been accurate about time, not stressing about if. but still no matter what my temps would fall by now


----------



## dachsundmom

amommy said:


> there pretty close yes, but not at the time ff has scheduled..not sure even what time that is

The chart does look damned good!


----------



## mammag

That is terrible, no matter what your age, a loss is a loss, 14 or 40, makes no difference, it's going to be terribly painful. 

And thankyou!! ((takes a bow)) The doctors were surprised as well, but it was a slow leak, I went to my normal check up and told them I had been feeling very wet, they tested and sure enough it was amniotic fluid, it was so scary, the nurse that took me to the ambulance (they transported me to a different hospital more equipped for very pre term babies) told me that I would NOT leave the hospital without a baby, but at the time, I never imagined I would spend 9 weeks there. They controlled my contractions for a long time, but eventually at night on sep 24th my water completely broke while I was sleeping, so he had to come, it only took 6 hours after my water broke to give birth, the reason they kept me in the hospital with the leak was because I had dilated 3cm, and they said with a baby that small 2-3 more cm would be all I needed to have him. And I was only 9 when I did. But I had been on steroids to make his lungs strong, so he was only in the hospital for 3 days and he got to come home, a nurse came to see us every day though.


----------



## amommy

and I have used $tree and a green ic. at 8&9 dpo I used frer


----------



## opalfruits

mammag said:


> That is terrible, no matter what your age, a loss is a loss, 14 or 40, makes no difference, it's going to be terribly painful.
> 
> And thankyou!! ((takes a bow)) The doctors were surprised as well, but it was a slow leak, I went to my normal check up and told them I had been feeling very wet, they tested and sure enough it was amniotic fluid, it was so scary, the nurse that took me to the ambulance (they transported me to a different hospital more equipped for very pre term babies) told me that I would NOT leave the hospital without a baby, but at the time, I never imagined I would spend 9 weeks there. They controlled my contractions for a long time, but eventually at night on sep 24th my water completely broke while I was sleeping, so he had to come, it only took 6 hours after my water broke to give birth, the reason they kept me in the hospital with the leak was because I had dilated 3cm, and they said with a baby that small 2-3 more cm would be all I needed to have him. And I was only 9 when I did. But I had been on steroids to make his lungs strong, so he was only in the hospital for 3 days and he got to come home, a nurse came to see us every day though.

the bow is very well earned well done!! those 9 weeks must have been extremely draining! mentally and physically. scary times indeed! I'm glad that it all ended well and you had the mummy intuition, to say you thought your waters were leaking!! That can be near impossible to detect with the excessive cm that ladies can have. you did great I have a friend leigh who went into labour at 34 weeks and delieverd at 35 they just couldn't get it to settle so you did amazing to go that long and give your baby the best chance possible! :hugs:

Only three day wow, you must be so proud of your self!!!!


----------



## mammag

Lol, more proud of him, he's always been a fighter. It was me and Aiden vs. the World for a long time, until I met my husband now.


----------



## dachsundmom

amommy said:


> and I have used $tree and a green ic. at 8&9 dpo I used frer

If your temp stays up tomorrow, you might want to consider POAS.:flower:


----------



## mammag

Orrrrr.... you could go get and FRER and POAS now :) 

peer pressure..... :haha:


----------



## opalfruits

mammag said:


> Lol, more proud of him, he's always been a fighter. It was me and Aiden vs. the World for a long time, until I met my husband now.

Yes for sure! Aww bless how sweet!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Mrs. S posted on facebook that she is a tiny bit dilated :) We're going to have our first TIE baby!!!!!


----------



## Jess19

See that's terrible. They should type that girls tubes after


----------



## amommy

lol @peer pressure!!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi ladies having to update on my phone which sucks as the stupid screen is cracked. M and christi- please poas! Haha laura, god you really don't need af and that young girl on top of everything. Stay strong and try to relax. I know It must be so hard to shut out what is going on around you, I just can't believe they would do that but thinking back, when I had my lap in july there was a girl who was quite obviously quite far into her pg as her bump was not small, she was having an abortion too, she went down about an hour before me. You would thing they would be more sensitive. Xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Mrs. S posted on facebook that she is a tiny bit dilated :) We're going to have our first TIE baby!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jess19

That's exciting! Too bad I don't have face book lol
I'll keep updated through you ladies


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Mrs. S posted on facebook that she is a tiny bit dilated :) We're going to have our first TIE baby!!!!!

Yay!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mammag

This is going to be a new mommies board for everyone soon!! Laura will have her IVF, I will probably have an IUI, this is sooo exciting!! :)


----------



## Grumblebea

Grace I bought my last Greys Anatomy scrubs new on E-bay, softest scrubs you will ever wear. I used to wear Dickies, went with Koi this time around.


----------



## Grumblebea

Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> This is going to be a new mommies board for everyone soon!! Laura will have her IVF, I will probably have an IUI, this is sooo exciting!! :)

When is your iui?
It's going to be a while until we do the ivf


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> This is going to be a new mommies board for everyone soon!! Laura will have her IVF, I will probably have an IUI, this is sooo exciting!! :)
> 
> When is your iui?
> It's going to be a while until we do the ivfClick to expand...

Oh, I don't even know if it's an option yet, the doc talked to me about it a little bit, but I won't really know anything for sure until I go on the 14th and find out DH's sperm count.


----------



## mammag

Or was it the 13th. Crap, I've forgotten the date already, I didn't even realize that it was so close to Valentines day!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole, great pic!:happydance:

Laura, is your green button helping?:hugs:

Grace, you are looking to have 10 million post wash sperm, for IUI to give you the best chances.:thumbup:


----------



## Jess19

I hope I can join the new mommies club!
I just bought a FRER! Bout to take it in a min....I'm a little nervous


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, keep in mind, you could be way early.:thumbup:


----------



## mammag

Good LUCK!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Jess19

But my boobs hurt SO bad, not for just a couple days past O, ya know

:hugs:
Thanks girls


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, babe...I'll be here, lol


----------



## Butterfly67

wanabeamama said:


> Omfg there is a teenage girl just been admited in the bed next to me and she is having an abortion and laughing and joking that she has to give birth to it :cry: she even has s tiny bump this is awfull surrounded by pregnant women and a 17YO girls laughing about an abortion :(

So sorry that they are so insensitive. :hugs::hugs::hugs:



amommy said:


> so brooke and everyone, what is up with my temps? and negative tests.and I'm 12dpo (didn't test today).. on every chart since last june when I started keeping track temps dropped by 10dpo.
> 
> I'm certain yesterdays test at 11dpo would have been positive by now..

Your chart is indeed looking good :thumbup:

Nicole, lovely pic and I will do a digi tomorrow!:flower:

Grace - OMG what a nightmare staying in hospital that long but great that it all worked out OK :thumbup:

Jess, good luck with the POASing :coffee:


----------



## mammag

Where is your Pee Stick Icca??????????


----------



## mammag

My reading 
When i spoke with your baby to come she said shes a precious girl. That you WILL FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST APRIL OF 2012 OR CONCEIVE APRIL OF 2012 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF APRIL OF 2013. 


I confirmed this with your baby 3 times for accuracy. Baby dust and keep in touch as you gals mean so much!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey. Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Laura how are you feeling??

Grace April is not that far away - I hope it all comes true for you.

Congrats on the bfp m... That is awesome!

Been a bit AWOL today due to packing and cleaning. Nearly packed up everything we not using and move next Saturday morning.

Have a good sunday everyone


----------



## Butterfly67

Grace, a girl :pink: and not too long to wait :thumbup::hugs:

W2c, thanks and good luck with the house move :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Morning all!! how is everyone today?
Jessica where's the test:haha: And Christi!! And M, where is your digi:haha::haha:
xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Ok T3, here is the digi...


Spoiler


----------



## honeysuede

Butterfly67 said:


> Ok T3, here is the digi...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 331867

:happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss::flower::thumbup::hi::hi::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::::loopy::loopy::loopy::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## honeysuede

How do you fee now hun?:hugs:xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

honeysuede said:


> How do you fee now hun?:hugs:xxx

I feel really OK thanks - all I have is some pulling so far so I feel very lucky :flower::hugs::hugs:

How are you? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Butterfly67 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> How do you fee now hun?:hugs:xxx
> 
> I feel really OK thanks - all I have is some pulling so far so I feel very lucky :flower::hugs::hugs:
> 
> How are you? :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I am good thank, so happy for you!!! bump buddies:flower:
I get that pulling still.
I am off to my nan's in a min for a bit
xxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay bump buddies :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Butterfly67 said:


> Yay bump buddies :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:thumbup::thumbup: when is your EDD? xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

If I look it up from my LMP then it is 8th Oct but I O early so I think it might end up more like 5th Oct. Also, I think maybe I should change my ticker as I am now 16dpo which would maybe put me at 4+2 ?? I'm not sure about it all :shrug:

Hey, congrats on 6 weeks, I guess that makes your EDD sometime late September?


----------



## mrsb2010

Wow many congratulations xxxxxx what amazing news.


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Yay congrats! What a beautiful pic I wake up to this morning!
Laura, hope u are starting to feel better. 
Grace I so hope she is correct. I know u would be happy with a baby but a GIRL...
Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. 
I'm off to make breakfast: biscuits with sausage gravy and veggie omelet YUM.


----------



## dachsundmom

Biscuits and gravy sound wonderful!


----------



## Butterfly67

biscuits and gravy in England would be disgusting :haha::haha::haha:

When I was in the US and they had them at the hotel for breakfast I was like WTF? :sick:


----------



## dachsundmom

But somehow, baked beans on a potato would be considered normal.:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> But somehow, baked beans on a potato would be considered normal.:haha:

Of course! :haha: Although still disgusting in my book :sick: - at least they are both savoury though :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> But somehow, baked beans on a potato would be considered normal.:haha:
> 
> Of course! :haha: Although still disgusting in my book :sick: - at least they are both savoury though :wacko:Click to expand...

So are biscuits and gravy, bc a biscuit here is not the sweet thing that you are thinking of...we call that a cookie.

A biscuit for us, is a type of savory bread.:thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

Butterfly67 said:


> If I look it up from my LMP then it is 8th Oct but I O early so I think it might end up more like 5th Oct. Also, I think maybe I should change my ticker as I am now 16dpo which would maybe put me at 4+2 ?? I'm not sure about it all :shrug:
> 
> Hey, congrats on 6 weeks, I guess that makes your EDD sometime late September?

Yep EDD 25th September, But I just KNOW it will be October. My borthday is on the 4th!!:haha: I would say go by your last LMP for now with the ticker:thumbup:xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Hey all:hi::hi:

I am back from my nan & grandad's, I am so so cold I think my internal organs have frozen:cold:

Just cooking mash potato & cheese to have with broccoli, yuuummm:thumbup::munch:

xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## honeysuede

B, how is your weekend going??

Laura, how are you today? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

My weekend has been pretty good; have to do some :laundry: today.


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> My weekend has been pretty good; have to do some :laundry: today.

I done mine this morning but have to :dishes: in a little while:growlmad:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH does those...and most of the laundry. If there is some to do over the weekend, I try and help. But, I do not hang it up and nor will I carry it upstairs, lol.


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> My DH does those...and most of the laundry. If there is some to do over the weekend, I try and help. But, I do not hang it up and nor will I carry it upstairs, lol.

That's like me with the hoovering, and ironing. OH hoovers, and I just wear the clothes that don't need:iron: :haha::haha:xx


----------



## dachsundmom

I just throw my clothes back in the dryer on 'dewrinkle.' But, I have heard that not everyone in the UK has a clothes dryer.


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> I just throw my clothes back in the dryer on 'dewrinkle.' But, I have heard that not everyone in the UK has a clothes dryer.

We don't have a clothes dryer, just a rack & radiators to dry them on. We also don't have a dishwasher:haha: xx


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Girls!!
M!!!! HUGE congratulations to YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Biscuits and Gravy are my absolute favorite food :) Yum. Now I want some!!
 



Attached Files:







Biscuits_and_Sausage_Gravy.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mammag

Grumblebea said:


> Grace I so hope she is correct. I know u would be happy with a baby but a GIRL...

IKR???? A GIRL!!!!!!! It made me have dreams of having a little baby girl last night!! :) She was about 8-9 months old in my dream and I had her in this little flowered dress. I love dreams like that :)


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone ,not been on much today ,been to the museum and McDonald's then have loads of laundry and kids to get bathed plus Sunday dinner :dohh:Hope everyone is well ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Grace & T2:flower::hugs:

Grace, where was that reading from?

xxx


----------



## mammag

https://www.ttcbabylovepredictions.com/

If you pick the simple reading like I got it's only $5, but I fast tracked it so it was $15. She's really nice too, she's also TTC so she'll chat with you over e-mail and stuff. I like her.


----------



## mammag

So, I was thinking I may have messed up when I made the SA appt :( I might ovulate around CD 16, and we can't BD for two days prior to the appt. I don't know how late I can wait to move the appt, but if I get a positive OPK in the next couple of days, they are just going to have to let me reschedule.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, you need an appt to drop off the sample?:wacko:


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> https://www.ttcbabylovepredictions.com/
> 
> If you pick the simple reading like I got it's only $5, but I fast tracked it so it was $15. She's really nice too, she's also TTC so she'll chat with you over e-mail and stuff. I like her.

I have just ordered the $5 one:haha::haha: I had about 15 readings in the time I was TTC, only 2 were right:hugs: Interesting to see if this is xxx


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Grace, you need an appt to drop off the sample?:wacko:

Yes!! He's not just dropping it off, he has to go make his sample THERE!! It's going to be so embarrassing for him, but I just had a male doctor put a speculum (sp?) inside me and using a light get ALL UP in MY business, so I don't feel bad for him :haha: And their hours are stupid as well, the latest appt they have is 3:30 pm, and DH doesn't get off till 3, so he's going to have to rush there from work and do his thing. I think it's ridiculous, they said, can he take off early? I was like, can you stay there late?? I don't really like the lab people, my doctor is a Peach though, I love him, so I'll deal with them so I can keep him.


----------



## Jess19

Hello, how is everyone today
Congrats on the bfp! That's lovely!

I'm not feeling to good today but some sausage gravy and biscuits sound super yummy


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> Hello, how is everyone today
> Congrats on the bfp! That's lovely!
> 
> I'm not feeling to good today but some sausage gravy and biscuits sound super yummy

Sorry you're not feeling too good:hugs: did you test in the end?
xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey girls :hugs:

Need your help. I have my FS appt tomorrow and I dont know what questions I should ask. I am having a hard day today and can't think. But know I want to be prepared for tomorrow as best as I can. Any suggestions?? :hugs:


----------



## mammag

My FS was pretty good about asking all the necessary, the best advice I think I can give is to just pretend you're talking to one of us!! Discuss your cycles, charts, BD, weather or not you get fertile CM, or if you ovulate regularly or is it different every month, and every question that comes in your head for the rest of the day, write it down, so that you don't forget tomorrow :)


----------



## amommy

wow M congrats bet you are over the moon!!

my test was negative, but still no AF. pretty down today, but not because of that.


----------



## Butterfly67

amommy said:


> wow M congrats bet you are over the moon!!
> 
> my test was negative, but still no AF. pretty down today, but not because of that.

Thanks hon :cloud9:

Hope you are OK :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey ladies sorry I've not been on much I've had a rough couple of days really I got quite distressed last night I had a really bad night :cry: but I managed to get up from the bed today the nurse walked me to the toilet and back and had to stay with me while I peed :( my temp has been up so they have put me on more anti biotics and af just started apparently the blood yesterday was from the op I thought it looked weired,
But I'm on the other side now and on the road to recovery I don't think we are going to be able to ttc this month Im not alowed to drive for 6weeks :( 

Just to super piss me off there is a lady opposite me that has 2huge bags of chewy toffee and she has been chewing like a facking pig so loud all night I'm getting really mad :(


----------



## Butterfly67

Was wondering how you were doing today Laura :hugs::hugs: Glad you are on the road to recovery, just concentrate on getting yourself well and hope the annoying toffee lady shuts the f up :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsb2010

oh no Laura - can you ask a nurse to discreetly take them off her?? Glad you are doing better today. Keep positive. xx


----------



## wanabeamama

My gyn/sergoen was very excited about ivf he said He said he's made a perfect little home in there for a baby so he can't wait for me to get started so he has made me feel a bit more positive but all I can think about is getting better


----------



## Butterfly67

wanabeamama said:


> My gyn/sergoen was very excited about ivf he said He said he's made a perfect little home in there for a baby so he can't wait for me to get started so he has made me feel a bit more positive but all I can think about is getting better

:happydance::happydance::happydance: aw bless him


----------



## waiting2c

So glad you are n the road to recovery Laura  your surgeon sounds like a sweety telling you that!! 

Take it easy and look after yourself these six weeks!!


----------



## Jess19

Laura so happy to hear your feeling good enough to get up and move around, and that's awesome that your doc is so supportive :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Aww, hi Laura!! :hugs: That was so sweet of your doctor to say :)


----------



## mammag

Ok, TMI time, I just checked CP and had a huge amount of the thickest EWCM I've ever had. I wonder if being sick recently could make it soooo thick??!! I'm going to have to get some robitussin or something.


----------



## wanabeamama

I just dont want false hope but I trust that he's done a good job.

Jessicca they don't give you a choice about getting out of bed I cried with so much pain when she pulled me up they want you up and out so the next person can have a bed I'm lucky I had one for 4days lol

I just want to go home and have cuddles now I miss OH sooo much :cry: you can only have visitors for 1hr a day :(

Oh great the toffee lady is now snoring


----------



## wanabeamama

I just dont want false hope but I trust that he's done a good job.

Jessicca they don't give you a choice about getting out of bed I cried with so much pain when she pulled me up they want you up and out so the next person can have a bed I'm lucky I had one for 4days lol

I just want to go home and have cuddles now I miss OH sooo much :cry: you can only have visitors for 1hr a day :(

Oh great the toffee lady is now snoring


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, 1 hour a day?:growlmad: This is the most backass hospital I have ever heard of, and keep in mind, I live in the middle of a corn field.:nope:

They won't release you, until they see you moving around, so hopefully, they will let you go tomorrow.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ask your nurse to quiet down the toffee eater.


----------



## wanabeamama

The toffee eater is now snoring lol

I've made a list of questions to ask my doc tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Jess19

Omg only an hour a day, that's just not right. 

I was thinking about making a list for my 1 year check up. idk if my doc would be as understanding a yours. I always seem to feel rushed when I have an appointment.


----------



## Jess19

Omg only an hour a day, that's just not right. 

I was thinking about making a list for my 1 year check up. idk if my doc would be as understanding a yours. I always seem to feel rushed when I have an appointment.


----------



## Jess19

Opps


----------



## wanabeamama

Jess19 said:


> Omg only an hour a day, that's just not right.
> 
> I was thinking about making a list for my 1 year check up. idk if my doc would be as understanding a yours. I always seem to feel rushed when I have an appointment.

Icca these appointments are very presious don't let them be rushed you take your list and make sure every question is answered make sure everything is covered :hugs:


----------



## amommy

It's very important to move around after surgery, not because they want to send you home but because of the risk of blood clots if you don't!! YES they try to send people home way to fast, but the getting up and moving around, while it hurts like HELL has a good reason. My mom had open heart surgery and was up the next day.. 

I hope you feel better and I know the pain must have been HORRIBLE!! Hope you feel better soon hon! 
Hope that didn't sound to preachy, just care about ya!


----------



## honeysuede

Morning all! Laura sorry to hear you're in so much pain, I can imagine all you want to do is cuddle up at home. You have a good attitude though, you are on the right road and it was lovely what the doctor said. Thinking of you. Have a good monday everyone xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,hope u are all well ,heading out with my BFF today so won't be on much ,Laura hope u feel better soon ,am so sorry u are in so much pain ,big hugs to everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ugh got full force af now normally I would curl up in a ball of have a hot bubble bath but I can't do either it's a good job I'm on 5 different meds :/

Hope you all have s good Monday .:hugs:


----------



## amommy

had bad gas pains and diarea, hope that means af will be here soon! temps way up tonight maybe abug.

morning gals, its 1am here just going to bed, no wonder I miss all the action!


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Laura, I hope you get to go home today.:happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi B:hugs:
I too hope you're home today Laura:hugs:

Just checking in yo say hi at the end of my lunch, back to work for the next 4 hours now:dohh: 
xxxx


----------



## Jess19

Good morning ladies, hope everyone us having a wonderful start to the week
Laura I hope you get to go home today and take a bubble bath  

Oh I forgot to tell you all, I put in some more info on chart and it changed my o date
But a frer this am was a negative :-(


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> Good morning ladies, hope everyone us having a wonderful start to the week
> Laura I hope you get to go home today and take a bubble bath
> 
> Oh I forgot to tell you all, I put in some more info on chart and it changed my o date
> But a frer this am was a negative :-(

Boo to the negative:growlmad::hugs: xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes boo indeed :growlmad::growlmad::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Butterfly67 said:


> Yes boo indeed :growlmad::growlmad::hugs::hugs:

Hi hun, how are you today? has in sunk in yet?
xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm really good thanks. You know what, I think it has sunk in in a surreal kind of way :haha::haha: In fact I am getting way ahead of myself coming up with names and stuff so I need to reign it back :dohh:

Hope you are doing OK :hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Butterfly67 said:


> I'm really good thanks. You know what, I think it has sunk in in a surreal kind of way :haha::haha: In fact I am getting way ahead of myself coming up with names and stuff so I need to reign it back :dohh:
> 
> Hope you are doing OK :hugs::hugs:

:haha::haha:
I am ok thanks, got my booking appointment with the midwife at the hospital Thursday. When are you going to tell your DR?
xxx


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Girls! I won't be on much today, DH called off work and is sick in bed, as are both of the kids, so I have to take them to the pediatrician. Aiden was up at 5am crying that his ear was hurting him, poor thing. Ear infections are the worst, and my little one is throwing up as is DH. Guess I really did just have a bug, that I've since passed on to my entire family :(


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Good Morning Girls! I won't be on much today, DH called off work and is sick in bed, as are both of the kids, so I have to take them to the pediatrician. Aiden was up at 5am crying that his ear was hurting him, poor thing. Ear infections are the worst, and my little one is throwing up as is DH. Guess I really did just have a bug, that I've since passed on to my entire family :(

:cry:Sorry you have a sick house hold hun, wish them all better soon xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

mammag said:


> Good Morning Girls! I won't be on much today, DH called off work and is sick in bed, as are both of the kids, so I have to take them to the pediatrician. Aiden was up at 5am crying that his ear was hurting him, poor thing. Ear infections are the worst, and my little one is throwing up as is DH. Guess I really did just have a bug, that I've since passed on to my entire family :(

Oh no Grace, that sounds horrible. I hope you all get better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:

T3 I have a telephone appt with my doc tomorrow then just need to book in with the midwife for 8-10 weeks (FX) :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## honeysuede

Butterfly67 said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Girls! I won't be on much today, DH called off work and is sick in bed, as are both of the kids, so I have to take them to the pediatrician. Aiden was up at 5am crying that his ear was hurting him, poor thing. Ear infections are the worst, and my little one is throwing up as is DH. Guess I really did just have a bug, that I've since passed on to my entire family :(
> 
> Oh no Grace, that sounds horrible. I hope you all get better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> T3 I have a telephone appt with my doc tomorrow then just need to book in with the midwife for 8-10 weeks (FX) :hugs:Click to expand...

I think I am lucky as mine is quite early at just under 7 weeks. Also got my 12 week scan booked, just praying all goes ok until then
xxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Hi B

T3, That is good news you have yours all booked. I am abroad from Friday until I will be just under 9 weeks :dohh: Am a bit concerned if all goes wrong while I am away but.. :shrug: I think we'll both be praying [-o&lt; :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Hi all. Just got home from getting my teeth cleaned (I'm weird and love it). Now laundry and cleaning hard woods :( 
Laura hope u get to go home today. 
Jessica sorry about the bfn. 
Grace hope everyone feels better soon. Also I think we have 9 BFP's now :)


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all! How is everyone today? Hope you are feeling a bit better Laura. Sorry to hear AF has got you on top of everything else.

Hope your household gets better soon Grace, a sick house is never a fun one!

Ive just spent the last three days packing and cleaning and have now come back to work aching and in need of a rest at my desk... lol. It still seems like there is so much to do, but I guess have the rest of this week to get it sorted in.


----------



## Desperado167

Jess sorry for the bfn :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs:Grace hope your lovely family feels better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Awe grace I hope everyone feels better soon!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks girls. I'm not going to poas until I'm like a week late


----------



## opalfruits

I found this online, it's photographs o a 25 year old females cervix though everyday of her cycle, it shows all the different cm's and she talks a little about when she thinks she O'd I found it interesting if not a lil graphic, but that doesn't bother me :shrug: Just incase any of you lovely ladies are squeamish I put it into a spoiler box :thumbup: hey get me getting the hand of things around here pmpl :haha:
:flower:



Spoiler
https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/photos-of-cervix/


----------



## opalfruits

Hope you and your family are well again soon Grace xxx


----------



## mammag

I love that site OPAL! I stalk it regularly. I'm finally home, Aiden has an ear infection :( But he's got some antibiotics, the doctor also gave them flue shots while they were there, so that is out of the way, so now DH and both boys have had them, so I'll have to be sure to get one before I start work. Haven't sat down all day and now have to go cook supper!! If I weren't starving I would boycott it :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Opal :dohh: - course you were on this thread not the other one :dohh: - pregnancy brain kicking in already :haha: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hello well I'm finally home and in my own bed wow it was hard work getting home I feel drained.
I feel awfull on OH he hates me being I'll or in pain ect he hasn't eaten or slept properly since I went in hospital Antonio top it off he just had to help me in and out of the bath he is verry squeamish :( I look awfull no more bikinis for me but as long I we get our beautiful babies then I don't care how I look.


----------



## mrsb2010

wanabeamama said:


> Hello well I'm finally home and in my own bed wow it was hard work getting home I feel drained.
> I feel awfull on OH he hates me being I'll or in pain ect he hasn't eaten or slept properly since I went in hospital Antonio top it off he just had to help me in and out of the bath he is verry squeamish :( I look awfull no more bikinis for me but as long I we get our beautiful babies then I don't care how I look.

I'm so glad you got to go home today. You will make a much quicker recovery :hugs:

Did you manage to ask your doctor everything you wanted to? 

Your lovely OH sounds like a great guy - he will nurse you back to health. 

Hello everyone else xx :flower:


----------



## waiting2c

Yay - so glad you got to go home Laura!!! Sorry your OH is not doing too good with you feeling so sore, it is very sweet of him!!

Onwards and upwards from here!! I am so very excited for you.


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I couldn't see my doc he had to do other surgerys I have an appointment with him in 6 weeks but another doc came with my notes but she didn't speak great English but I found out as well as the cyst that was stuck from my ovary to my bowl I had a lot of endo on my pelvis but my right tube and ovary were fine but she couldn't see anything about my left tube :shrug: but I'm cleared up now I just need to hear from the other hospital about our first appointment for ivf

We can't :sex: for 6 weeks so if I ovulate as per my usual cycle that's 2attempts we will miss :(


----------



## waiting2c

That part sucks... but hopefully the appt from the hosptial will come up within that 6 weeks and you can get the ball rolling.


----------



## prettynpink29

FS appt results: 

I have been diagnosed with antiphospholipid syndrome. 

basically the FS want's to run some blood work and we will have to wait for the results for a few days. He said my uterus looked great and healthy, and both ovaries looked good with blood flow and everything. Also no cysts:thumbup: He was quite surprised with my 7dpo blood tests and how high the progesterone was considering everything I have gone through. 

He said there are many routes to go, but he highly recommended to try again this cycle:cry: I was shocked!!! He says the percentage of women getting pregnant again immediately following a miscarriage is high. I knew that, but still don't want to risk losing another baby. But he also said he would like to put me on progesterone, baby aspirin or possibly a blood thinner. He said he would be happy to do IUI if we didn't want to deal with the "guessing" of the timing anymore, but it is obvious that it is not needed for us to conceive. 

so many decisions :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather I'm so glad they concenteated on that because getting pregnant wasnt the problem now you have help I have a lot of faith that it will happen :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Laura :hugs: :hugs: 

I am so happy your home and out of that horrible hospital :hugs: I wish I could be there to take care of you!! This will all be worth it rite!!! We just can't give up :hug: 

Grace so sorry your family is sick :hugs: I went and bought scrubs the other day and man there so expensive here!! Spent nearly 300 dollars for 6 pairs. Crazy!!! 

Hope everyone else is having a wonderful Monday!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

That's it heather we CAN NOT GIVE UP it will all be worth it in the end :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I missed a lot today...so let me cover everything now....

:growlmad::nope::wacko::wacko::thumbup::cry::cry::blush::hugs::kiss::haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: brooke


----------



## mrsb2010

I was thinkingthe other day. Do you all know what each other look like? Have you shared pics in the past?


----------



## dachsundmom

We put some pics up at the very beginning and of course, Triple L has a famous pic, lol.


----------



## mrsb2010

Lol I havent seen that!


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather, you FS has given you a lot to think about and I totally understand your hesitation. If he is willing to supplement you with aspirin and progesterone, from the beginning, I think you will be ok.

But, take the statistics out of it and you do what is best for you...I can tell you, from my own experience, I have never had higher fertility after a loss. Some experts say you are more fertile bc your body 'remembers' what to do, but it doesn't matter...if you are not emotionally there yet, then say fuck it for awhile.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Im glad your appt seems to have a positive outcome Heather!! A few decisions for you to make, but it sounds like they are heading along the right track. 

New beginnings for you too  A fresh approach. 

I really really want all you girls to get your sticky BFPs, you deserve them so very much.


----------



## dachsundmom

mrsb2010 said:


> Lol I havent seen that!

How long have you been stalking?:haha::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Laura!! :hugs: So glad you are finally home!!! And try not to worry so much about the scars. I thought the same thing when I had to have emergency abdominal surgery a couple of years ago. But now the scar is so thin and pale that you can hardly see it, and it's right smack above my belly button in the middle of my stomach. 

Pink!! It's great that the doctor had a diagnosis for you!!! The APS could absolutely cause you're miscarriages, I'll bet your next little bean sticks like glue :happydance: I also want to say that I think you are one of the strongest women I've ever come across in my lifetime, your tenacity is astounding and something to be truly admired :hugs: 

We're gonna do this girls, it IS going to happen for us!!! :) :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Laura, so glad o hear you are home and out of hospital :hug:

Heather, great that they ghave diagnosed you and can now take care of you so that you get your sticky bean :flower:


----------



## honeysuede

Morning all:flower:

Laura, glad you are home now, sorry you didn't get all the info from the dr & you can't bd for 6 weeks but it will go by quickly then you will be a lot closer to getting that BFP, thinking of you hun, for what it's worth I think you have handled this all in an amazing way :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx

Heather - I understand there is a lot to take in & decide right now. Only you can know if you are emotionally ready to ttc again now, but your FS sounds good which is always a great thing so I am happy you have got some answers:hugs:

Hello to everyone else!!!! It is soooo cold today:cold: xxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning girls :hi: wheres my nurses at ????


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Laura!! How you feeling today??:hugs:
xxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

A banging headache and tummy Very sore I had to lie flat in my own bed the hospital bed was electric so it was more upright but I'll get used to it,
I keep checking if the postman has been with our appointment I really can't wAit to get dates even OH is excited about getting started :) 

How are you ?


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> A banging headache and tummy Very sore I had to lie flat in my own bed the hospital bed was electric so it was more upright but I'll get used to it,
> I keep checking if the postman has been with our appointment I really can't wAit to get dates even OH is excited about getting started :)
> 
> How are you ?

:happydance: I hope you get the letter soon!!:hugs:

I am good thanks, so bloated nothing fits me so I look like a fat munter!!:haha: Got my booking appointment with the midwife Thursday so want that to hurry up.
Is OH running around after you?
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey how exciting not long till Thursday :happydance:

OH has to work so I'm on my own :(


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Yey how exciting not long till Thursday :happydance:
> 
> OH has to work so I'm on my own :(

Oh that sucks. Well make sure you look after yourself hun & get plenty of rest:hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I will :) x


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, can you get up and down the stairs on your own? I don't want you to starve all day.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh brought me down stairs this morning I have a bed set up downstairs right next to the kitchen I have a poorly tummy today and feel very off so I haven't eaten yet I have trapped wind and constipation so it's really adding to the pain and my back is so sore I'm hoping my sister is going to call round soon :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Did the hospital give you anything you can take to keep everything 'flowing?':hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Oh brought me down stairs this morning I have a bed set up downstairs right next to the kitchen I have a poorly tummy today and feel very off so I haven't eaten yet I have trapped wind and constipation so it's really adding to the pain and my back is so sore I'm hoping my sister is going to call round soon :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

No they forgot to prescribe it I had 2sachet's at home so I will just try them for now and try and get my sister or Oh to get something for me tomorrow :(


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm watching Jon and Kate plus 8 lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> I'm watching Jon and Kate plus 8 lol

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

I wonder how old they are now?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> I wonder how old they are now?

I want to say the oldest are 11-12 and the youngest are 8-9.:thumbup:

They went through a nasty divorce.:nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I could imagine it would be hard to deal with so many little children but damn Kate needs to chill the hell out I knw you need structure to be able to manage but she treats him like one of the children I think she has been told too many times that she is amazing for having so many children and it got to her head Im watching one were he took the boys out and she had the 3little girls the big ones were at school and she made so much more drama out of everything like if they got a litte dirty cleaning them up right away but when one of the boys got all muddy Jon said who cares your a boy


----------



## dachsundmom

There was one episode where she got on Jon for breathing to loudly.


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha what the hell lol he's trying to make an Asian dinner and she's telling him to get out of the kitchen and saying that he's doing things wrong and saying it wrong lol


----------



## wanabeamama

FFS grrrrr the hospital have sent the form back because OH does not have an NHL number I called them before I posted it and they said it would be ok to forward it when he gets one grrr more time wasting :(


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls how is everyone? 
Laura I hope you have a quick recovery :hugs:


----------



## mrsb2010

Bloody idiots!! What's an NHL number? xx


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> FFS grrrrr the hospital have sent the form back because OH does not have an NHL number I called them before I posted it and they said it would be ok to forward it when he gets one grrr more time wasting :(

What is an NHL #? Is that bc he is from Barbados?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha it was meant to say NHS lol no its because he is not currently registered with a doctor we have to wate for his medical card :( so pissed of I'm very impatient


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Haha it was meant to say NHS lol no its because he is not currently registered with a doctor we have to wate for his medical card :( so pissed of I'm very impatient

:nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## mrsb2010

You can call your local primary care trust and ask for GP registrations or call NHS direct. They will tell you it over the phone or tell you who to contact. Had he ever been registered at a GP? 

I used to work for NHS. I'm not just weird. Lol


----------



## wanabeamama

I rang pct and they said they couldn't issue him a medical card because he is no longer registered so they said he has to register with a go before they can issue a medical card/NHS number this is going to take ages he hasn't been do the doctors in the 10 years we have been together he had an operation on his leg 7 years ago but that is it.

He is registered with a dentist do you not need one for that?


----------



## mrsb2010

If he uses an NHS dentist they should have it. Worth a try giving them a call. 

They've changed the numbers so the one from 7 years ago will have letters in it. The new numbers are just numbers. 

Has he registered with a GP yet? Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

He said he did it last week but with everything going on I haven't checked up on we're he's upto :shrug:


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Girls!!! :hugs: 

Here is todays OPK, this is with SMU, but it is still pretty early, so gonna take another one at about noon, I've been so proud of myself, I usually take 3-4 OPK's a day, but have only been taking one a day since I've gotten them. But since this one is fairly dark, I'm gonna do two today. DH is home sick again, he was burning up with a fever all night, I swear he gets sicker than anyone in the house whenever something is going around. I don't know if we should do the SA tomorrow with him feeling so ill? Could it affect the results? Also, if I get a + OPK today I'm going to have to reschedule it anyway.


----------



## mammag

Forgot to add the picture!! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0391.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, unless his fever is very high, the results should be fine. And, not that you want to hear this, but you have been waiting a long time to see a doctor and get some answers....do the SA. :hugs:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Grace, unless his fever is very high, the results should be fine. And, not that you want to hear this, but you have been waiting a long time to see a doctor and get some answers....do the SA. :hugs:

Lol, I know, I will, but the docs out of town till the 13th anyway, so it won't matter if I have to move the appt a couple of days. I just hate to miss a whole cycle. If it doesn't go positive today I absolutely WILL go through with the SA.


----------



## mammag

But on that note, I'm going to go lie down, I feel like absolute crap :( See you guys later.


----------



## Butterfly67

That OPK does look like it might get positive very soon Grace. I have to say that I would be tempted to delay the SA by a couple of days if you are able to and get this month covered but then if you have to wait ages for another appointment then that might not be good :flower:


----------



## mammag

Had to come back and get on the computer, DH is watching Fear Factor, and I can NOT handle that show, I tried but just threw up everything I've eaten for a month. I have such a weak stomach when it comes to that stuff.


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace I thought you had already had a positive ok a few days ago?


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi again, girls!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs: :hi:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe Grace is going to be a super-OVer.:haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi again:flower: 

:haha::haha: super OVer
xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol maby she is :)

Mmm OH is making a fish risotto I'm starving :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I am glad you feel like eating!

T3...how are you? I feel like we haven't spoken in ages, lol.


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, I am glad you feel like eating!
> 
> T3...how are you? I feel like we haven't spoken in ages, lol.

Aww:hugs::hugs: I am ok thanks Brooke, been on edge all day but not sure why, been odd:wacko: How are you hun?
Laura, glad you have your appetite:thumbup: xx


----------



## waiting2c

:hi: Morning ladies!!

Laura - glad you are feeling like eating... hope the pain and everything is getting better for you.

Lol super Over... love it... 

What else is news with you all??

Im a bit tired today, had end of month at work last night which involved working from 8am yesterday morning till 10.30pm last night.... and now back here ready for 8am again...... will be super glad when 5pm comes around today.


----------



## honeysuede

waiting2c said:


> :hi: Morning ladies!!
> 
> Laura - glad you are feeling like eating... hope the pain and everything is getting better for you.
> 
> Lol super Over... love it...
> 
> What else is news with you all??
> 
> Im a bit tired today, had end of month at work last night which involved working from 8am yesterday morning till 10.30pm last night.... and now back here ready for 8am again...... will be super glad when 5pm comes around today.

Hi T:hugs: what is you job? xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

I work for a firm that sells, installs and supports financial software. My boss wants all hours to be chargeable hours so we have to do our in house invoicing after 5pm and on the last day of the month...


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 is something worrying you???


----------



## honeysuede

T, I see:thumbup: I work in accountancy so month end s our busiest time x

Laura, not sure, felt on edge from waking up this morning, then I had a weird pulling feeling & shooting pain low down in my pubic area (sorry tmi) which I know I have felt before & is normal but it seemed to make me so nervous for some reason:wacko: :shrug: So I have been nervy since, silly really xx


----------



## mammag

Lmao, super Ov-er, what day was that?? I don't know, I haven't temped the last few days cuz I was sick, figured it would mess it up. But I'll temp in the morning. If I did I'm screwed, cuz there has been very little BD going on in the sick house.


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> :shrug::wacko:

This one :thumbup:


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi girls. How is everyone today? 

I have been pretty emotional all morning. Trying to decide what to do. I did start the baby aspirin yesterday just in case I dnt want to have any regrets. 

Not to mention I am currently cuddling a 2 week old baby :cry: My moms friend from work had an emergency with her OH and asked if there was anyway I could watch him for the day. She doesn't have any family up here and was quite upset on the phone. He is so prescious and little :cry: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

prettynpink29 said:


> Hi girls. How is everyone today?
> 
> I have been pretty emotional all morning. Trying to decide what to do. I did start the baby aspirin yesterday just in case I dnt want to have any regrets.
> 
> Not to mention I am currently cuddling a 2 week old baby :cry: My moms friend from work had an emergency with her OH and asked if there was anyway I could watch him for the day. She doesn't have any family up here and was quite upset on the phone. He is so prescious and little :cry: :hugs:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> :shrug::wacko:
> 
> This one :thumbup:Click to expand...

I found it, guess I BD'ed that night, so if it was really POS I'm covered.


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow heather :hugs: your so brave but just look at that baby and just know that you will be holding your own one day soon :hugs: I haven't held a new baby in years they jus melt my heart :hugs:
You did the right thing starting the aspirin even if you haven't decided to ttc this cycle at Lear you can get it in your system fo when the time comes :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Laura, fish risotto sounds great :thumbup:

T3 :hug:

T that sounds pretty unfair to make you work extra hours for the in house stuff :growlmad:

Heather, that must have been hard for you hon :hug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Butterfly67 said:


> Laura, fish risotto sounds great :thumbup:
> 
> T3 :hug:
> 
> T that sounds pretty unfair to make you work extra hours for the in house stuff :growlmad:
> 
> Heather, that must have been hard for you hon :hug:

The risotto was very nice I'm so lucky that OH can cook :thumbup: I couldn't eat much though I still have trapped gas and toilet problems :(


----------



## Butterfly67

wanabeamama said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Laura, fish risotto sounds great :thumbup:
> 
> T3 :hug:
> 
> T that sounds pretty unfair to make you work extra hours for the in house stuff :growlmad:
> 
> Heather, that must have been hard for you hon :hug:
> 
> The risotto was very nice I'm so lucky that OH can cook :thumbup: I couldn't eat much though I still have trapped gas and toilet problems :(Click to expand...

:nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Heather, that must be hard hun:nope::hugs: I second what Laura said, one day you will be holding a precious little one of your own:hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi girls! How is everyone today? 

Laura fish risotto sounds good. 
My OH is a wonderful cook, he has dinner finished every night when I get home from work. He's laid off at the moment and is always helping out around the house, I love it!

T3 I hope you get too feeling better soon..... You too grace. It seems to be that time of the year for colds. 
I was just sick on sunday. That's why I skipped temping lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, I have not ever seen a chart like yours, lol. Is your BBT working?


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you girls:hugs: you are all so supportive and loveing :hugs: what a wonderful support system we all have on here :hugs: 

very bitter sweet day for me :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

prettynpink29 said:


> Thank you girls:hugs: you are all so supportive and loveing :hugs: what a wonderful support system we all have on here :hugs:
> 
> very bitter sweet day for me :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

I will say good night ladies, gonna do some bits then go to bed:hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Thank you girls:hugs: you are all so supportive and loveing :hugs: what a wonderful support system we all have on here :hugs:
> 
> very bitter sweet day for me :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Goodnight t3 :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Night T3 :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Haha I was thinking the same thing brooke, I almost went and bought a new bbt today

I took my temp this am at 6: 25 and it was 97.7, but 6: 25 is early for me, ago I went back to sleep and woke at 7: 30 and it was 98.1 again, just like the last 4 days. 
idk why its always 98.1. I know its working
I feel like its some sick joke my bbt is playing on me lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't think that one hour is enough sleep...take the first one and adjust it or use it as is...but, I think the 2nd temp is invalid.


----------



## Jess19

Really, I thought so too but the second one seems better lol
I'll adjust....hold on

maybe I should stop tempting and just wait for AF to arrive, she's on her way anyways lol


----------



## Jess19

Really, I thought so too but the second one seems better lol
I'll adjust....hold on

maybe I should stop tempting and just wait for AF to arrive, she's on her way anyways lol


----------



## Jess19

Opps sorry about the double post

I was looking at my notes from other cycles and it seemed that I had boob pain like this before (on the sides) it happened twice, in march and august, and it lasted about 6 days then AF arrived. 
This pain started friday, stop I'm expecting AF thursday. 
every time my boobs hurt like this I get all excited!


----------



## Jess19

For the record....I have a new phone, so if my messages are all messed up, that's why lol stupid smart phone


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, since there isn't a lot of difference in the temps, take whichever one looks better to you.:haha: Just don't use anymore that come after only one hour of sleep, lol.:hugs:


----------



## amommy

Hello girls!! 
Glad you got some answer from your FS appt, and the APA issue certainly is not fun to hear but would explain the issue.. I think your doc is right since you probably do get pg and just dont implant correctly because of the APA. I'm not a doc but my friend had issues with this and went on the heparin and it really helped her to carry on with a full term pregnancy. 

I hope all of you preggies are doing alright.. 
T3 those stretchy pulling shooting pains are pretty typical with all the ligament stretching that happens. 
Glad you are home Laura, abdominal surgery is the worst for getting up and down out of bed, I hope you feel better soon!

I am 15 DPO today, and still no AF, no temp drop, NO idea what is happening.. Tested on 13 dpo and it was negative.. Not thinking there is much chance at this point of a late implant or whatever, but certainly would like to just have things move along if they are going to. Any thoughts? 
Longest LP so far for me was 12 since last June. ::shrug::

Thanks for reading


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, have you taken anything new this cycle? There is no way your OV day is wrong....:hugs:


----------



## amommy

Jess I had this happen a few cycles ago, my temps were completely flat and I thought it was the thermometer, it wasn't, and I have no idea why it happened! It was irratic before O but then after it was flat! 

It's ok to hope honey and symptom spotting is pretty normal I think, even if we don't admit we are doing it it happens! lol


----------



## amommy

Well Brooke, I have taken absolutely NOTHING this cycle, notta, and Just the one day of DTD so even if O was on a different day there were not sperm meeting the egg.. 

Is it possible to have a + this late and not at 12-13?


----------



## dachsundmom

It is possible...:hugs: Your temp isn't even heading down, so something is causing it.:flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Christi I had one weird cycle a few months ago where I had an LP of 17 days with BFNs - still no idea why, LP is normally 14. I did read up and there was a 5% chance of still getting a bfp after so I guess it is there but slim :shrug::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

There's only 1 way to find out........POAS :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I had an 18LP once, but that was my TMX cycle.:growlmad:


----------



## Jess19

:blush: opps sorry about the symptom spotting 

My longest LOt was 16 days. I think my shortest was 12. 
Ah I hate this waiting game. 
:hugs: christi I know how you feel


----------



## Jess19

I bought 3 dollar store tests to hold me over until fri. I'm going to use my frer if AF hasn't arrived by then


----------



## amommy

With one car broken down and my son having the other one at school, I don't have any tests to POAS with! I'm sure it will be negative, but it is kind of odd my LP being this long!


----------



## wanabeamama

Jess19 said:


> I bought 3 dollar store tests to hold me over until fri. I'm going to use my frer if AF hasn't arrived by then

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Go ahead and SS, lol


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: aww I wish I could give you one of mine christi :hugs:


----------



## mrsb2010

Hey christi I didn't get my BFP until 15dpo. Tested at 7dpo and 13dpo both BFN. 15dpo was day after AF due. Xx


----------



## Jess19

Hey when did the title get changed? :shrug: how did I miss that one?


----------



## amommy

mrsb were you sure about your O date and everything? and thanks for letting me know!

yes Jess go ahead and symptom spot, we will be glad to obsess with you.. or at least I will!
How sweet of you to offer a test.. A girl I know who is TTC has 300 sets of different kinds of test, each set having however many.. she showed me a pic.. I was like OMG i thought I was bad! LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow, 300?


----------



## amommy

WOW yes, 300 packages of IC orders.. no telling how many is in each pack.. can you believe that? haha!


----------



## dachsundmom

amommy said:


> WOW yes, 300 packages of IC orders.. no telling how many is in each pack.. can you believe that? haha!

:nope::nope::nope::nope::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::wacko:


----------



## mammag

I changed the title earlier, wanted to make sure i had pink's permission. T is scared to death about his SA tomorrow. Convinced I'll leave him of he can't have babies. He forgets he's gotten me pregnant twice, so something obviously works!


----------



## waiting2c

Ohhh your poor Oh Grace... Im sure it will be fine and he will get good results.

I like the title change... I noticed it earlier. I think its appropriate. 

40 mins till home time... woohoo.... today has been a long day.


----------



## amommy

I POAS and it was def negative, so I will wait for temps to drop LOL! I didn't think it was really possible.. 

Hoping one day to have a regular partner!


----------



## mammag

Maybe you are only 11 dpo amommy?


----------



## honeysuede

Morning! It's bloody cold again today. Hope you're all ok. Love the title change xx christi, you're not out yet if no af xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning ladies, just want to say thank you so much for welcoming me you are all so lovely :hug: I find it funny that my BFP really was on a 'taking it easy' month :thumbup:

B, someone has more tests than you :haha::haha::haha:

Christi, sorry about the bfn


----------



## honeysuede

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning ladies, just want to say thank you so much for welcoming me you are all so lovely :hug: I find it funny that my BFP really was on a 'taking it easy' month :thumbup:
> 
> B, someone has more tests than you :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Christi, sorry about the bfn

Thank you for joining us:hugs:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning :coffee: god I'm watching Portland babies lol 
Aww just watched a lady give birth without one winge, moan or scream her baby had tonnes or dark hair awwwwww :cry:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Morning :coffee: god I'm watching Portland babies lol
> Aww just watched a lady give birth without one winge, moan or scream her baby had tonnes or dark hair awwwwww :cry:

Aww bless:kiss: but giving birth that easy? no way!!:nope:
Are you watching Jeremy Kyle now you are off for a while? I had a sex dream about him Monday night :haha: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi brooke!! xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Morning :coffee: god I'm watching Portland babies lol
> Aww just watched a lady give birth without one winge, moan or scream her baby had tonnes or dark hair awwwwww :cry:
> 
> Aww bless:kiss: but giving birth that easy? no way!!:nope:
> Are you watching Jeremy Kyle now you are off for a while? I had a sex dream about him Monday night :haha: xxxClick to expand...

Haha no still watching home &health channel it's now on bringing home baby :)

Ewwwww lollol a sex dream about Jeremy Kyle ? :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: Brooke


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't watch any of those baby shows; they scare the crap out of me.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,I love the baby shows ,just had my second breakfast :blush:Crunchy nut cornflakes with warm milk ,lovely ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Yeah it was actually a really nice dream think I have a soft spot for him now, I definitely wouldnt say no!:haha::haha::blush:
Anyway, it cant be worse the the one I had last week about Alan Sugar!! That was horrible xxxx:cry: :sick:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi T2 xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I don't watch any of those baby shows; they scare the crap out of me.:haha:

The one im watching doesn't show the birth it's from day 1 at home :)


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> Yeah it was actually a really nice dream think I have a soft spot for him now, I definitely wouldnt say no!:haha::haha::blush:
> Anyway, it cant be worse the the one I had last week about Alan Sugar!! That was horrible xxxx:cry: :sick:

:rofl: oh Jeez lol


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it was actually a really nice dream think I have a soft spot for him now, I definitely wouldnt say no!:haha::haha::blush:
> Anyway, it cant be worse the the one I had last week about Alan Sugar!! That was horrible xxxx:cry: :sick:
> 
> :rofl: oh Jeez lolClick to expand...

I know!:nope: xx


----------



## honeysuede

I better get on with some work, people keep walking past my desk, I dont want them to see I am on a website called Baby & bump & also I dont really want them knowing about my sex dreams :haha:
Catch up later :hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> I better get on with some work, people keep walking past my desk, I dont want them to see I am on a website called Baby & bump & also I dont really want them knowing about my sex dreams :haha:
> Catch up later :hugs:
> xxxxx

:haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

T2 when is O?


----------



## dachsundmom

So, 2nd breakfast is more like a mid-morning snack? It's not a full meal.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> So, 2nd breakfast is more like a mid-morning snack? It's not a full meal.

Yes ,I am up at six and had toasted Veda and tea ,and then between eleven and half eleven I had cereal then wen I come back from the skol run it will be a sandwich then dinner at half six :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-02-01081513.jpg[/IMG]
Well here is todays....total bfn


----------



## Jess19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-02-01081513.jpg[/IMG]
Well here is todays....total bfn


----------



## Jess19

Why does my phone keep double posting, what the heck! 
Sorry girls

So how is everyone this am?


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry about the bfn jess :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks
I'm hoping the witch stays away but my temps are going down so I'm sure she will be here by friday


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Jessica

and :sick: on your sex dreams T3!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I had no clue about Pink :hugs:
I haven't had time to catch up on all that has happened.I'm sorry girls I'm going to apologize now if I ever seem clueless about something :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, we totally understand and we also hoping that you were ok while you were away from us...if there is anything you want to share, pelase do.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

^^^ wss we were all worried about you Jessica :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

I do have something to share! 
But you girls have to promise not to tell anyone, OH wants me to keep it a secret.....
We went together and put an engagement ring in layaway.
I don't know when he's going to get it out and propose, that's his element of surprise! I'm not allowed to tell anyone.
But I trust you girls can keep my secret


----------



## Jess19

Aw :hugs: why so? I'm ok


----------



## Butterfly67

:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:

Massive congrats Jessica :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Congrats Icca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I couldn't imagine a SECOND breakfast, I have a hard enough time remembering to eat my first :) 

Here is todays OPK
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0395.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding:
That's amazing news :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Did you get the ring at work, so you can make some of your money back?:haha::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

thanks girls :happydance: its so beautiful, I can wait til he proposes!

How did your hubbys pop the question???


----------



## mammag

Mine was NOT romantic, we were at the store one day and I was looking at engagement rings (pining over them really) and he walked up beside me and was like, so you want one of those huh? Lol, and he bought me the one I was looking at right there; and the rest just kind of happened! :)


----------



## Jess19

No we didn't, we went to an antique gallery here at our mall and got it. Its from the 1890s!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jess19 said:


> No we didn't, we went to an antique gallery here at our mall and got it. Its from the 1890s!

Do you have a picture?


----------



## Jess19

Aww that's too cute


----------



## Jess19

No I dont, I wish I did. 
Its a half carat and its just one diamond. Its not a typical cut, its called a rose cut, its still round though


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, you must be so excited!


----------



## mammag

Ooohhh, I looked it up, that's a pretty cut!! :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww I have waited 10 years my OH sucks I always get excited when people get engaged its so sweet my oh is just not like that lol 
I love antique jewellery I can't wate to see a picture :hugs:


----------



## mammag

So, thinking this one is for sure positive?? 3mu.
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0397.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dachsundmom

That one is positive.


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> So, thinking this one is for sure positive?? 3mu.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Jess congratulations ,would love to see a pic ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace is OH doing the SA today?


----------



## mammag

Yup, at 3:30. He's such a trooper, proud of him, lol. He's scared silly about the results.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Yup, at 3:30. He's such a trooper, proud of him, lol. He's scared silly about the results.

:hugs::flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well what ever the results it doesn't mean it's game over.


----------



## Jess19

Aww bless his heart, that must be tough to do


----------



## mammag

That's what I keep telling him, at least we'll know if it's him or if it's me, the SA from years ago was very different, we had had Tristen recently, and then had a miscarriage, so something has obviously changed. I do wonder if something happened with that miscarriage though, we had only been trying for about 7 months at that time, and it was my second month of charting and using OPK's, so I got pregnant very quickly, but nothing since, not even a hint of a :bfp:. I really think something happened to my body after that miscarriage. It just doesn't make since that I haven't gotten pregnant again.


----------



## wanabeamama

It never makes sense why we don't get pregnant but there is no point in guessing and blameing it could be a combo of both or there may be nothing wrong and it's just down to luck it will only happen when it's meant to but you have got pregnant 3times so you know it can happen :hugs:


----------



## mrsb2010

wanabeamama said:


> Awww I have waited 10 years my OH sucks I always get excited when people get engaged its so sweet my oh is just not like that lol
> I love antique jewellery I can't wate to see a picture :hugs:

Laura its a leap year this year which means you could pop the question! 

Congrats to you Jess. Your ring sounds beautiful. Can't wait to see a pic!

My DH and I decided to get engaged and went and chose my ring together. He was working late when it was ready for collection so i went on my own! Then he proposed in bed (not in a sexy way lol we had literally just gone to bed) and I had to make him say will you marry me otherwise I said it wouldnt be real!! Lol. Not romantic at all. But the best decision I ever made.


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH proposed after sex.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol he already said he won't get married but I'm over it now lol we have spoken about it many times and the conversation always ends the same way lol


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> My DH proposed after sex.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My DH proposed after sex.:haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Very romantic...he threw me the ring and said 'I own you now.':haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/46217423/ns/health-womens_health/

This could piss a lot of women off, lol


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> My DH proposed after sex.:haha:

You are *that *good? :winkwink::haha::haha:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> My DH proposed after sex.:haha:

:haha: You musta rocked his world!!! :haha:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> https://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/46217423/ns/health-womens_health/
> 
> This could piss a lot of women off, lol

oh Crap :dohh:


----------



## mammag

Mrs. S put a thing on FB (not sure if she mentioned it here or not) that she had to go get beer for her DH on New Years cuz she was the only sober driver, look what just popped up on FB. I wonder if it's her!! :) Lol, Love you Mrs. S!!!
 



Attached Files:







mrs.s.jpeg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dachsundmom

How cute!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi!!!!!:hi:

Congrats Jessica!!!:hugs::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::bunny: Can't wait for him to propose & we can see a pic of the ring, it sounds lovely!!

I only just got my ring back after having the diamond replaced, 3 weeks it took:growlmad: I have a feeling we will be engaged for ever as OH doesn't want to do it for a while, due to money & the fact he HATES special occasions & parties :growlmad: oh well, I came to terms with it a while ago now:hugs:
xxxx


----------



## mammag

honeysuede said:


> Hi!!!!!:hi:
> 
> Congrats Jessica!!!:hugs::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::bunny: Can't wait for him to propose & we can see a pic of the ring, it sounds lovely!!
> 
> I only just got my ring back after having the diamond replaced, 3 weeks it took:growlmad: I have a feeling we will be engaged for ever as OH doesn't want to do it for a while, due to money & the fact he HATES special occasions & parties :growlmad: oh well, I came to terms with it a while ago now:hugs:
> xxxx

My DH and I didn't see eye to eye on a wedding either, He wanted a 'biker' wedding, with everyone on their harleys and pretty much just a big outside party, I wanted the complete opposite church wedding with a big pretty dress and all that, but we wound up eloping and saying F it to both!! :) The pastor married us in our house with just a few close family and friends, I loved it :)


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Hi!!!!!:hi:
> 
> Congrats Jessica!!!:hugs::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::bunny: Can't wait for him to propose & we can see a pic of the ring, it sounds lovely!!
> 
> I only just got my ring back after having the diamond replaced, 3 weeks it took:growlmad: I have a feeling we will be engaged for ever as OH doesn't want to do it for a while, due to money & the fact he HATES special occasions & parties :growlmad: oh well, I came to terms with it a while ago now:hugs:
> xxxx
> 
> My DH and I didn't see eye to eye on a wedding either, He wanted a 'biker' wedding, with everyone on their harleys and pretty much just a big outside party, I wanted the complete opposite church wedding with a big pretty dress and all that, but we wound up eloping and saying F it to both!! :) The pastor married us in our house with just a few close family and friends, I loved it :)Click to expand...

Aww that sounds really nice, I definitely think when we get round to it (whenever that will be!) it will be something nice & small like that:hugs: hopefully with out children there too to watch mummy & daddy tie the knot:hugs: xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all!!

Congrats Jessica! Thats awesome news... I have a secret hope that my OH will propose one day... id love love love it if it was for my 30th next week but i doubt it will be.

How are you today Laura?

Have we heard from Heather much lately? Hope she is doing okay.

Morning T2 and T3  Hope you are both well.

:hi: Grace and Brooke


----------



## honeysuede

waiting2c said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> Congrats Jessica! Thats awesome news... I have a secret hope that my OH will propose one day... id love love love it if it was for my 30th next week but i doubt it will be.
> 
> How are you today Laura?
> 
> Have we heard from Heather much lately? Hope she is doing okay.
> 
> Morning T2 and T3  Hope you are both well.
> 
> :hi: Grace and Brooke

Hi hun! 
Here's hoping he will surprise you for your 30th:hugs: xx


----------



## mammag

Hi waiting!!!!!!!!!!! That would be so lovely!! :) What a nice birthday surprise!!!!


Here's one more OPK, just for fun.
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0399.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## waiting2c

Looks pretty positive to me!!!


----------



## mammag

DH is sitting in traffic, hope he makes it on time!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## mammag

OMG, funny story time! I just talked to my mother in law, and she was talking to me about having the boys a couple of weekends ago. She had made them peanut butter and jelly sandwiches, and she said the boys would NOT eat them because she had cut them in half, lmao, they had asked her to cut them in triangles (which is what I always do) and she messed up and cut them straight across, and the kids just refused to eat them!! Lmao, that's horrible, my children may be spoiled.


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace are you at your appointment?


----------



## opalfruits

Congratulations on the impending engagement and I can't wait to see your ring, I bet it is beautiful!!!!! x x x x


----------



## mammag

I didn't go!! Lol, he was on his own for this one, he's done now. He said he was mortified, that the receptionist was this little old lady, and she was showing him all the different tapes and magazines, and when he was done there was this back door for him to leave out of, I guess so he didn't have to face the receptionist again, but when he left she came out of the door and yelled down the hallway to ask if he'd washed his hands :rofl: I'm gonna pay for this one ladies.


----------



## waiting2c

OMG - how mortifying for him.... 

I have no laughing smileys for some reason, was going to add some... 

Your poor OH lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Damn that was quick lol


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> Damn that was quick lol

Lmao, nothing new ;) :rofl:
I'm just kidding, I'll bet it didn't feel quick for him!! :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Mrs. S put a thing on FB (not sure if she mentioned it here or not) that she had to go get beer for her DH on New Years cuz she was the only sober driver, look what just popped up on FB. I wonder if it's her!! :) Lol, Love you Mrs. S!!!

Well crap! Is that how I am going to look on Friday when I go get the case of beer for Keith to take to his Top 3 meeting? :haha:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. S put a thing on FB (not sure if she mentioned it here or not) that she had to go get beer for her DH on New Years cuz she was the only sober driver, look what just popped up on FB. I wonder if it's her!! :) Lol, Love you Mrs. S!!!
> 
> Well crap! Is that how I am going to look on Friday when I go get the case of beer for Keith to take to his Top 3 meeting? :haha:Click to expand...

Lmao, just watch for random people taking your pic and posting it on FB!!!! I bought beer more than once when I was pregnant, even went to a bar for my birthday (didn't drink or anything obviously) just went to play pool, and people were looking so hard at me, like how dare I leave the house that big and pregnant, shame on me for putting my shoes on and leaving the kitchen :dohh:


----------



## opalfruits

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. S put a thing on FB (not sure if she mentioned it here or not) that she had to go get beer for her DH on New Years cuz she was the only sober driver, look what just popped up on FB. I wonder if it's her!! :) Lol, Love you Mrs. S!!!
> 
> Well crap! Is that how I am going to look on Friday when I go get the case of beer for Keith to take to his Top 3 meeting? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao, just watch for random people taking your pic and posting it on FB!!!! I bought beer more than once when I was pregnant, even went to a bar for my birthday (didn't drink or anything obviously) just went to play pool, and people were looking so hard at me, like how dare I leave the house that big and pregnant, shame on me for putting my shoes on and leaving the kitchen :dohh:Click to expand...

OH BOY!!! I would be steamed if people dared to judge me! If I was tired and hormonal and people were staring at me and judging me I think I would walk up to them and and shout "it's lemonade!! wanna sip?" I don't know what makes people think they have the right to judge others in the first place!!! 

I'M IN SUCH A MOOD TODAY, GUNNA TAKE MY NEGATIVE ENERGY AND THROW IT IN A BUCKET OF RAINBOW :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## honeysuede

I have an early start as I need to leave work at 3.30 for my appointment tomorrow, speak tomorrow girlies xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck tomorrow T3 :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg the Chinese man in the chippy loves me he knows my name and always knows my voice when I call and gets all red and shy when I go in well someone else had to go tonight and some how he knew what I was eating and wrote a MSG on it :cry: how sweet lol
 



Attached Files:







1990c506.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mammag

Awwww, how sweet of him :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. S put a thing on FB (not sure if she mentioned it here or not) that she had to go get beer for her DH on New Years cuz she was the only sober driver, look what just popped up on FB. I wonder if it's her!! :) Lol, Love you Mrs. S!!!
> 
> Well crap! Is that how I am going to look on Friday when I go get the case of beer for Keith to take to his Top 3 meeting? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao, just watch for random people taking your pic and posting it on FB!!!! I bought beer more than once when I was pregnant, even went to a bar for my birthday (didn't drink or anything obviously) just went to play pool, and people were looking so hard at me, like how dare I leave the house that big and pregnant, shame on me for putting my shoes on and leaving the kitchen :dohh:Click to expand...

Hell I've been to a strip club before when I was pregnant...It was a going away/deployment thing for one of Keith's guys and that is where he wanted to go. :blush:


----------



## mammag

Lol, were you showing?? Bet you got some looks there!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, were you showing?? Bet you got some looks there!!

Oh yeah...I was around 8 months at that point. Of course the dudes in there were are gawking at me but the "girls" were super sweet and paid more attention to me than the dudes.:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Love the note!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I forgot to ask...what kind of chippy was that?


----------



## Jess19

Awe that was super sweet of him!!!


----------



## amommy

Jessica, I have a cute proposal story, (yes at one time my ex was a sweet romantic guy)
Do you guys know those crane games with the claw? the ones you play until you win, or the stuffed animal ones.. Line up the claws and it drops and hopefully picks something up? Well when we were dating we used to love to go to the arcade and play the crane games.. So I was playing it and somehow he put it in the "winner" slot where the prize drops without me knowing it.. and I said OH LOOK someone left something in here from last time.. I'm pretty gullible.. and it was my ring.. I was completely shocked!! Pretty cool though

And Grace, even if I was 11 dpo Only BD was on the day marked on my chart, so no go on any conception!! Thanks though for the idea!

Waves to everyone else. 
Oh and Jess, huge huge congrats, that is amazing awesome happy news!


----------



## Jess19

Aww that is super romantic! Prob the best I've heard in awhile! 

:hugs: thanks, I can't wait to share it with everyone! 

So still no sf christi? 
She's a no show here too, if I go through tomorrow with out her showing her ugly face then I'll consider myself late. 
But usually if I'm having pms symptoms my LP quill be shorter. 
If I have no symptoms then it willl be longer. most of the time. 
Oh I just want the waiting to come to an end. I hate sitting waiting wishing.


----------



## mammag

Almost got turned down for BD!! :( I didn't though, but almost had to pull the "but I'm OVULATING" card!! Lol, I don't blame him, he's been sick, and I NEVER tell him I'm ovulating so I don't put pressure on him, I only tell him after I know I did so he can join the 2ww with me :) 

That is such a sweet story Amommy, how inventive!! :)


----------



## Jess19

That a nice clever idea Grace! 
Does he really enjoy the tww, that's sweet.

I think in driving my OH crazy right now lol


----------



## amommy

Yea only wish things didn't head south with him.. 

Jess, NOPE no AF, not even a twinge or a sign.. I must not have Ovulated when I thought, no idea! It's ok, my body is stupid now LOL 
Hope you get a + test, or AF soon, the waiting is the worst!


----------



## amommy

When we were first married he took a paper towel that had the design of a house on it, and put the all the baby names he loved in each window.. and it was a big house with lots of windows, it was really cute!


----------



## honeysuede

Good morning,:hugs:

I hope you are all ok today. I blacked out & felt very sick this morning for about an hour, I guess thats normal. The walk to work in the cold & dark woke me up though! Had to be in a 7.30 as I am leaving early.

Have a good day all!! I am just wishing away the hours until my appointment:haha:
xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Blacked out T3? That doesn't sound great :hugs: am sure the :cold: woke you up though! Looking forward to hearing about your appointment :hugs::hugs:

Quick post to say good morning :hi: am off to my sister's in an hour then flying to Dubai tomorrow morning so won't be in too much but will be reading if i get a chance :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Butterfly67 said:


> Blacked out T3? That doesn't sound great :hugs: am sure the :cold: woke you up though! Looking forward to hearing about your appointment :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Quick post to say good morning :hi: am off to my sister's in an hour then flying to Dubai tomorrow morning so won't be in too much but will be reading if i get a chance :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yeah, it was only for a split second, I faint easy as I have low blood pressure:wacko:
Have a fun day at your sisters! catch up later:hugs: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## honeysuede

Just pooped on at lunch to say hi, where is everyone today?:wacko:
Hi Brooke:hugs: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi girls T3 make sure you tell the doctor about that I hope you didn't fall :( :hugs:
M have fun in Dubai make sure you get flight sox, drink LOTS of fluids and get up and stretch when you can.

Question for you Brooke because I know you always have the answer lol
Ok so I have just over 5weeks until we can bd again which means missing x2 ovulation also I reckon that within about 6-8 weeks we will get some appointment for the ivf,
So what im thinking is 
1. Do I start the noritesterone a few days before my next af and put it off for and extra week by so ov comes just after seeing the doctor pluss side we get to try one last time on our own, down side it means if it doesn't work that's another af = more endo 

2. Start taking the noristerone a few days before af and carry on until the hospital says we can start ivf on next cd1 pluses side I'm still clear from endo and will feel more confident,
Down side a longer wate, and also will the noristerone interfere with meds they will give me when starting the ivf?


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi t3 I'm here now I finally had a good sleep last night so I stayed in bed as long as I could until I got uncomfortable but I'm here now :hi:


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls
T3 good luck at your appointment, I hope you feel better. 

Well girls AF arrived full force this am :-( 
I've officially hit the 1 year mark ttc


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Laura!! Glad you got a good sleep. :hugs::thumbup:
No I didnt fall, I managed to sit own quickly as I started to feel my vision go, will mention it to the midwife later.
Been feeling sick & dizzy all day so I guess MS has kicked in.

Has the pain & the trapped wind / constipation eased for you at all hun?:hugs:
xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks Jessica.
Sorry to hear AF arrived, :cry:Time to pamper yourself & relax for a while :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Jess19 said:


> Good morning girls
> T3 good luck at your appointment, I hope you feel better.
> 
> Well girls AF arrived full force this am :-(
> I've officially hit the 1 year mark ttc

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I know it's hard sweets but try not to concentrate on the timescale it just adds more pressure to the whole thing to be honest once your past the year mark at least your more likely to get help and tests. All you can do is look at the positives and stay strong the whole 1year thing is just an average and your not alone were all here together for each other so like T3 said just pamper yourself and relax :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
Thanks girls, imdef going to relax tonight, maybe have a few beers too

I think I'm going to do soy again......any suggestions on a dosage?


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm not to sure on dosage for soy I tried it once but it wasn't for me lol


----------



## Jess19

Yeah I'm a little weary that the higher dosage will cause cysts
Part of me thinks that becase of a longer cycl this past one I just had I'm going to have a natural shorter cycle


----------



## wanabeamama

Is that how it usually works out fr you?


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica I am so sorry and T3...tell your doc!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Soy never worked for me, but I did keep trying it. I firmly believe that more does not = better, so I really would not go voer 80-120mg.:thumbup:

Laura, as far as your question goes...I am not sure if this will make sense, but your OV will be supressed and then stimmed for your IVF cycle; so, it makes no diff when you naturally OV; I would frankly just have your AF when it's most convenient for you and if you could, I would consider going on BCP until you start to either try naturally or go for IVF. Can you call your doc/clinic and ask if you can down reg, which means going on the pill/progesterone until you are ready to start whichever comes first?

Your OV is going to be totally medically induced...it's weird to think about, but take everything you know about your natural cycle and throw it out the window, bc for IVF, it won't really matter.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I still have a box of nortisterone which I could use I was just worried that it would effect the meds they give me to controll my cycle?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Well I still have a box of nortisterone which I could use I was just worried that it would effect the meds they give me to controll my cycle?

Not really, bc you can stop it when you know things are starting and have a breakthrough bleed...or, just take it for now and see how you feel about it when the next cycle should start. Your supression drugs are going to be much stronger anyway.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok I will start it just before next af is due :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Ok I will start it just before next af is due :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Kate is here with me she made me some home made soup :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Kate and what kind of soup?


----------



## mammag

Hi Girls!!

T3, I passed out and DID fall in my first pregnancy, it was actually how I found out I was pregnant, and I was probably about as far along as you are now, the doc at the time told me it was normal but said I hadn't been eating properly, and he wanted me to drink OJ for breakfast, lol; I'll never forget that, cuz I have NEVER like orange juice, I like Sunny D though, so I just substituted.

I took my temp today and it is hugely high :shrug: I think temping is going to be useless this month with this cold I'm fighting.


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe you OV last night?


----------



## mammag

Maybe, but 97.6 is still high for me, even for a post OV temp. I don't know, I'm not even going to worry about it, I'll just consider myself 1dpo tomorrow :)


----------



## honeysuede

Ok, I am off now, will update later:hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Oh & thanks Grace, that has put my mind at reast a little xxxx


----------



## mammag

OPK is wayyy darker today.
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0401.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mammag

I'm so bored...... But; I start my new job in 4 more days!! Yay!!!!

I was wondering, since my doc is gonna be out of town for a couple of more weeks, and they told T yesterday that they would have all the results from his SA within a half hour, do you guys think I could call them and get the results? I know I'll still have to talk them over with my doc, but the waiting is gonna kill me! I'm not very patient.


----------



## wanabeamama

Go for it grace. Go get the result :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I was able to get them over the phone.


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace that would be an average 1dpo temp for me


----------



## mammag

Crap, I just called and their gone on lunch, I'll call back in about 45 minutes.


----------



## mammag

I called the Dr's Office, she said they won't give me the results until the Dr. has seen them :( Boo. And he's not going to be in forEVER!!! I'm going to call the reproductive health place where they did the tests though when they come back from lunch and see if they will tell me.


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't know if it's different there but here no results for tests will be given to a patient without doctor review and we can't even call the place were they do the test that's confidential otherwise anyone could be ringing up and getting anyone's result lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I got them directly from the lab.


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow everything is so relaxed there, it's like the secret service here lol everything is so protective lol


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I got them directly from the lab.

Really?? That makes me excited, I can call in 22 more minutes :)


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> I don't know if it's different there but here no results for tests will be given to a patient without doctor review and we can't even call the place were they do the test that's confidential otherwise anyone could be ringing up and getting anyone's result lol

Most things are like that here too, but some places are more lax than others. There are some times I'll call a doc and won't be able to get my own kids test results over the phone without going in, and other times they'll send the results of my Pap typed on a postcard through the mail!!


----------



## Grumblebea

Hi all
Jess sorry about af but huge congrats on the upcoming engagement. 
Grace good luck with new job, it should help pass time until next fs appt. 
T3 gl with dr. I too passed out but fell, I was nine months. They rushed me to ER by ambulance... How embarrassed I was. 
Brooke, have you told DD yet?
Laura, hope you are getting better everyday. 
As for me, I had to get a new iPhone :/. Lo was playing angry birds and when he was done he threw it on hardwood floor and shattered it. Leaving for Epcot tomorrow night for a nice weekend getaway with my my bf. 
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no OH is sick and super grumpy it's not like him to complain but I think he may have tonsillitis :( its a good job he has just gone to register with the doctor but they won't be able to see him today :(


----------



## mammag

Aww Grumble!! I've had so many cell phones ruined by children, I've had them thrown in the mop bucket full of suds, in the toilet, in a cup of milk, dropped from high distances, the one I have now has a huge crack in the screen from Aiden dropping it (while playing angry birds!) in the hospital after my sis had her baby. If only I had all the money I've spent on phones, I would be rich!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> Oh no OH is sick and super grumpy it's not like him to complain but I think he may have tonsillitis :( its a good job he has just gone to register with the doctor but they won't be able to see him today :(

Aww, your poor OH, when mine gets sick you would literally think he is dying, we are all sick right now, but to hear him you would think he has the absolute worst case of pneumonia and he might not survive it!! :haha: Men :dohh:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yipppeeeee he got his NHS number :happydance:


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> Yipppeeeee he got his NHS number :happydance:

Yay!!!!!! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mammag

I just called them, they haven't turned the phones back on from lunch yet. Crap!! I need to learn some patience.


----------



## wanabeamama

Try again lol


----------



## mammag

talking to the lady now, she is SO nice!! Fx'd!!!


----------



## mammag

She said second half of analyses isn't finished yet, but she's asking her director if she can give me the results :( Boo, bet the director says no.


----------



## mammag

His sperm is normal!!!!! numbers are 60 million and 65% motility!! She said it needed to be above 20 million, and that's WAY above!! I don't know if I should be happy or sad??? Does that mean I'm Fucked up!!?? My hands are shaking right now, this whole time I thought there was something wrong with him. But now I know it's probably me :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Well i know how it feels to be the one with the problem, but there's nothing to say you do have a problem and if you do it could just be something so simple.

It's good that the SA was good though :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, what's the motility breakdown...what % of that is forward moving...and that 20 million is 20mil/ML..what was the total volume or was the 65mil/ML?


----------



## wanabeamama

Where is T3 I'm getting worried :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Where is T3 I'm getting worried :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

She just said his volume was 50 million, and that his motility was 65%?? She didn't go into any more detail, and the second half of the analyses wasn't done, so I guess she didn't have anymore numbers to give me.


----------



## mammag

*60 million, sorry, hands are still shaking.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, I'm not saying don't be cautiously excited, but you need the other #s too...as well as Ph.


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all 

Glad you had a better night sleep Laura!! You are on the road to recovery!

Grace - wait till you have all the results and have talked to your doc before you go blaming yourself or stressing that you have a problem.

Has T3 not gotten back from her appt yet? What time was she going? Hope everything is okay.

has anyone spoken to Heather lately? Is she doing alright?

Wet grey Friday here.... hope weather is better tomorrow or my belongings will get wet :-(


----------



## mammag

I was not aware that it was Friday there!! Lol, it's only Thursday here :)


----------



## mammag

So... I'm talking to you in the FUTURE!!!! Freaking Awesome.


----------



## waiting2c

Lol yup..... we are quite a way ahead of a lot of places... its 8.30am so my day is just beginning ...


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, when can yo get the rest of your results?


----------



## mammag

She said they would have them tomorrow. I'll call them again and ask for the rest of the results while trying not to get on their nerves too much.


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all:flower:
Sorry I have been ages, that is so sweet you were thinking of me, thank you :hugs: Well I didn't get back until an hour ago then we had dinner straight away.

It went really well, I was with the midwife for an hour & 40 minutes, she was lovely, I couldn't beleive how much info they need & how many questions & checks they do. I had to reel off all family medical history, also all of my history. My uncle was born with spina bifida so she has put me in for a screening for that at 16 weeks to be safe. She has passed my details to the midwife counselor as I suffered from depressing in the past. She gave me loads of books & info & forms along with 24 hour numbers to call. She answered all of my questions & reassured me a lot. I told her I am nervous as I had a MC before & she is even going to see if she can get me an early reassurance scan before my 12 week one!!! bless her. I also had my first blood test done. All in all it was a lot to take in but I am very happy now:hugs: sorry for the long post & thanks for being there all of you:hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Grace - good news about OH SA:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok I'm sorry if this is really gross but I've been having bright red blood since Sunday it stopped yesterday and now I have bright cerese pink sicky blood with clumps of bright cerese pink stuff along with clear slime sorry if it's gross it's just so strange :(


----------



## dachsundmom

I am sure it is perfectly normal.


----------



## wanabeamama

I had a lot of clots last time but they were brown. I just can't wate to get back to Normal I'm so frustrated already I just want to make myself look pretty and put on my heels and go somewhere nice :(


----------



## honeysuede

Maybe it's some after effect from the op? They did a lot of poking around and clearing out. Just a thought hun xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Maybe it's some after effect from the op? They did a lot of poking around and clearing out. Just a thought hun xxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well they did zap my uterus with a laser beam lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, that stuff has to come out some how, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm in love with J-Lo she's beautiful and such a sweet personality, I'm watching American idol :)


----------



## mammag

Dmom, what were you're DH's results?


----------



## wanabeamama

They didn't tell us what my OH's was they just said it was great.


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Dmom, what were you're DH's results?

Hehehehe....here's his crap SA; I have it memorized.

Volume 6.7
Ph 7.8
Count 10 mil/ML
Motility 30%...this means only 3 million moved.:nope:

But, it gets better...his kinetic scale was a 1.5 and that means, almost nothing moved forward and those that did, were very slow.

Morphology 96%

No white blood cells or round cells; N's volume was higher than most and we figure he might have made up for the shit jizz with it. I am telling you, I nearly puked on the phone when I got these results.

And if anyone says to me, 'see, it only takes one,' I will virtually slap you.:haha::hugs:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Dmom, what were you're DH's results?
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone says to me, 'see, it only takes one,' I will virtually slap you.:haha::hugs:Click to expand...

Lmao, we really do need that bitch slap button :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke it only took 1 :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

:haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok I need to go to bed my pills are kicking in and I'm feeling a little :wacko: 
Night night girls :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

G'night Laura!! hope you have a great sleep tonight.


----------



## dachsundmom

:sleep::hugs: Stop texting me then!:haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Night Laura:hugs:
Night everyone else, sweet dreams
xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Good Night Laura!! :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok ok ok I'm going lol good night again lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Ughhh I can't get to sleep :(


----------



## mammag

Awwww :hugs: No sleep sucks. I always watch something completely mindless on TV, like family guy or King of the Hill, always helps me sleep.


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm just lay looking at pictures of mixed race babies on my phone hopefully I can dream about what our baby woul look like :)


----------



## mammag

Awww, You'll get your's Laura :hugs: You're for sure on the right track now!!


----------



## mammag

Aww, I found a cute picture!
 



Attached Files:







1281597445L2gR10.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dachsundmom

Very cute!:happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Hope you have gotten off to sleep now Laura!

Love the new avatar pic Brooke!

I get to finish in half an hour woohoo!! Means I can start loading up my car and taking stuff out to the new place. Am hoping to be all moved and unpacked by the end of this weekend.


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you have to be out this weekend?


----------



## waiting2c

Yup - have to give keys in on monday


----------



## mammag

I hate moving, I literally have nightmares about it. Along with cliffs, Tom Cruise, and as of lately, getting my flu shot :) Lol, I have strange nightmares.


----------



## mammag

DH shot me down tonight :( Crap, the one night out of 31 that I ovulate and he's sick!! Crap.


----------



## honeysuede

Good morning, yay it's friday!:happydance: but boo it's bloody freezing. Have a nice day everyone xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Good morning, yay it's friday!:happydance: but boo it's bloody freezing. Have a nice day everyone xxx

Morning gorgeous ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

The hospital just called, I am booked in for a reassurance scan next Tuesday afternoon!!! am soooo happy!!!:happydance: And nervous. I will be 7+2 then. xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi lovely T2, how are you hun?? xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> The hospital just called, I am booked in for a reassurance scan next Tuesday afternoon!!! am soooo happy!!!:happydance: And nervous. I will be 7+2 then. xxxxxxx:hugs:

Omg :happydance::happydance:That's fab news ,:hugs:U will be ok babes I promise ,only four more sleeps then ,:happydance::happydance:I am fine ,just got another line on my opk so it looks like I am gonna O today or tomorrow ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks sweet!! I am nervous. Xxxx
Have you got plenty of BD in?
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls!
:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning :hi: I did finally get to sleep lol 

T3 :happydance: Yey for the U/S :hugs: everything will be great.

T2 woooo to the tww have you had plenty of :sex::sex:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke after looking at the mixed bubbas I was wondering is your DH Korean too?


----------



## dachsundmom

Nope, N is very white, lol.

6'1", red hair, and green eyes.:haha:


----------



## Grumblebea

Morning ladies. Great news T3, how exciting. Grace and T1, I HATE moving more than anything! You will be so happy and relaxed when it's over.


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg Brooke this is going to be one beautiful bubba :baby: 
https://community.babycenter.com/post/a24125281/picture_of_your_mixed_race_baby
There is some beautiful mixed babies on this thread some 1/2 white 1/2 Korean that's what made me think of you there so cute.


----------



## dachsundmom

They are kinda cute!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole, are you off to Epcot today?


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks girls:hugs:
So how is every one today?
Are you feeling any better Laura?
I am just about to spend my lunch break at my sister & BF's flat:thumbup::hugs:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha love the new avatar Brooke :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you...I want those cupcakes, lol.

T3...have a good time at lunch!


----------



## wanabeamama

Mmmmmmmm I'm getting really hungry but there's not really anything to eat just a little bit of Kate's soup so I guess that's what I'm having 
I'm going to have to give OH a list of things to get at the shops, I ended up looking after him last night he never takes tablets ever and last night he asked for paracetamol and took a second dose in the night I'm really worried about him :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Does he have a fever or anything?


----------



## wanabeamama

When he turned over to get the tablets I felt his back it was red hot and the bed was soaked :( he doesn't have and cold/flue symptoms just saing his throte really hurts :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Sounds like he has some sort of infection and needs to see a doc asap.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah I told him twice last night he said if he feels worse today he will go after work :growlmad: MEN I tol him he better not pass it to me.


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Yeah I told him twice last night he said if he feels worse today he will go after work :growlmad: MEN I tol him he better not pass it to me.

Laura, he cannot get you sick and if he has a virus, the antibiotics he is on, will not protect you.

I hate to suggest this, but unitl he sees the doc, you might want to have him sleep in your spare bedroom, if you have one...you have to protect your health above everything else right now.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

We have spare rooms but they don't have beds in them.
I am still on antibiotics at the moment :/ I'm going to have to make sure he sees the doctor he's so stubborn though :/


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm really hungry today :( I hope OH can manage o make something nice for dinner :(


----------



## mammag

Awww, Laura, that sounds like the exact same thing my husband has, it's weird they are sick with the same thing a world apart!! On his worst night he was the same, red hot and the bed was absolutely soaked, I went to sleep on the couch it was so gross. He went and they said he had a viral infection and gave him some anit biotics, they thought it was the flu, but he's had his flu shot and he tested negative for it.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, why on earth would the doc give T antibiotcs for a viral infection? They only work on bacterial infections...the doc sounds like an ididot, lol.


----------



## mammag

I thought the same thing, I googled the meds they gave him and it said it's for bronchitis, pneumonia and STD's, lol. I asked if there was something he needed to tell me :haha: I think they just prescribe something no matter what these days.


----------



## wanabeamama

I was thinking the same I thought viral infections couldn't be treated with antibiotics?


----------



## mammag

I wonder if it's too early to call the lab back.


----------



## dachsundmom

There really isn't much one can do for the flu...Tamiflu is available, but it can only shorten the duration of the illness and that is if it gets taken when symptoms first appear.


----------



## mammag

And my boobs are sore this morning, actually started hurting yesterday, so definitely think I O'ed early yesterday or the night before that. I hope the no :sex: last night hasn't screwed me this cycle.


----------



## mammag

B, your avatar is really making me want a cup cake :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace I thing you covered it the other day :thumbup:


----------



## mammag

This lady is not as nice :( Boo, but she's asking anyway the director anyway.


----------



## mammag

The doc just told me morphology, 31%


----------



## mammag

Which they said is in the normal range


----------



## mammag

So here's the question ladies, if I ovulate, every single month, and have a good luteal phase, and DH's sperm is 'normal' then why the fuck am I not pregnant, their going to tell me unexplained again. I just know it. This freaking sucks.


----------



## wanabeamama

That's good :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Why am I looking at nursery designs lol god I really am bored lol


----------



## mammag

So what do you guys think the doc will do now? I officially have NO idea what to expect.


----------



## dachsundmom

G, do the HSG and go from there.:flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

There's no guessing until he has all the tests back eg bloods ect.


----------



## mammag

Ok, Ok, so officially putting it out of my mind, nothing I can do about it right now. I'll just take this good news and run with it. If I get a :bfp: this month, I'll be able to tell him on valentines day :) I even have a big brother shirt for Tristen, so when he comes in and he'll be like, why is that shirt on Tristen, I'll be able to tell him :) This is my plan. PMA People!! :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Where is everyone today??? :coffee:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm here, lol

Grace had better be out getting a flu short for her job, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

God I can believe how rubbish tv is there is nothing on ughhh


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ah well I think IDOL is on later :)


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I'm here, lol
> 
> Grace had better be out getting a flu short for her job, lol

Lol, no, I am later though, just going to run up to CVS and get it there, after DH gets home.


----------



## mammag

I've decided to drive myself crazy this month!!! Gonna test every day till I get my :bfp: :) We all know I do it anyway, so might as well share it with you guys :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0404.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mammag

Well :( My new work just called me, they apparently didn't find enough people to hire to fill up the class, I don't know how, their were at least 15 people in my interview and she does two a week for two months, but anyway, I won't start till the 13th, which just so happens to be the same day as my FS appt. So..... crap.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, that just sucks.


----------



## Grumblebea

Yes Brooke, On my way now. Grace that really bites!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Have a great time!


----------



## Desperado167

Grace ':hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Morning everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Just popping in :hi: :hugs::hugs:

T3, great news on the early scan :thumbup:

Grace bad news on the job start, maybe you can delay it a day? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Morning everyone!!!!:hugs::hugs:
How are we all today?
I am good. OH has been so sweet last night & today, really feel loved up. Am enjoying it while it last as usually he does something to annoy me soon after:haha::haha::haha: bless him.

I wanted to ask your opinions, the midwife suggested to take the pregnacare multi vitamins & to slowly ween myself off the B6 until I get down to the dose that is in the multi vitamin. As I am a veggie she said it is best I take the multi. So I am on 100mg of B6, & there is only 10mg of it in the multi, do you think I should cut down to 50 for a week? confused:wacko:

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsb2010

honeysuede said:


> Morning everyone!!!!:hugs::hugs:
> How are we all today?
> I am good. OH has been so sweet last night & today, really feel loved up. Am enjoying it while it last as usually he does something to annoy me soon after:haha::haha::haha: bless him.
> 
> I wanted to ask your opinions, the midwife suggested to take the pregnacare multi vitamins & to slowly ween myself off the B6 until I get down to the dose that is in the multi vitamin. As I am a veggie she said it is best I take the multi. So I am on 100mg of B6, & there is only 10mg of it in the multi, do you think I should cut down to 50 for a week? confused:wacko:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx

I'd be tempted to go to Holland & Barratt and ask the staff in there. They will definately know. I went in and asked about fish oils as I don't eat fish and they were really helpful. I ended up with the pregnacare with omega 3 extra. 

Xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks hun that's the exact one I have bought but I am not starting it yet. Maybe I will go there today as they have one in brentwood so only a small walk xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls...


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Brooke:hi: how are you?
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

As usual, I am just fine, lol.:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> As usual, I am just fine, lol.:hugs:

Do you think I will be ok cutting down my b6 to the multi vit level slowly as recommended? I know you always have good advice:thumbup::hugs: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I think the recommendations are a little different here, bc higher doses of B vits, have been proven to help with nausea and your body will not absorb more than it needs...why have you been told not to take it?


----------



## honeysuede

Well she said she highly recommends the multi vit tablets & they have 10mg of b6 so she said no need to take the other B6 but to lower the dose slowly, I really don't know what to do:wacko: xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I still take 50mg a day...that's what's in my vits and my doc approved.


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> I still take 50mg a day...that's what's in my vits and my doc approved.

Hmmm, maybe I should cut down to 50 from 100 & also take the vits so I will be getting 60 a day? xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Sorry for going on:blush::hugs: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, I know she said you didn't need them, but did she say it was bad for you to have them? Some of this stuff has no correct answer, lol.

Do what you are comfortable doing....that's good enough.


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> T3, I know she said you didn't need them, but did she say it was bad for you to have them? Some of this stuff has no correct answer, lol.
> 
> Do what you are comfortable doing....that's good enough.

:hugs::hugs: thanks hun xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Next time your midwife makes a suggestion to you, ask why and what is the harm in continuing with whatever you are doing...a lot of times, there is no explanation and they are just talking bc they like the sound of their own voice.:haha:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Next time your midwife makes a suggestion to you, ask why and what is the harm in continuing with whatever you are doing...a lot of times, there is no explanation and they are just talking bc they like the sound of their own voice.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha: ok will do xxx


----------



## honeysuede

I am trying out the first episode of desperate housewives, got series one, not sure if it's something I will love or hate, have you seen it?
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I used to watch it all of the time, lol. The last 2 seasons haven't been my favorite, so I stopped.


----------



## mrsb2010

T3 what is the B6 for anyway?


----------



## honeysuede

mrsb2010 said:


> T3 what is the B6 for anyway? lol

Oh I started taking it almost 18 months ago as my LP was only 7-8 days, it pushed it up to 12 days:thumbup: xxx


----------



## mrsb2010

honeysuede said:


> mrsb2010 said:
> 
> 
> T3 what is the B6 for anyway? lol
> 
> Oh I started taking it almost 18 months ago as my LP was only 7-8 days, it pushed it up to 12 days:thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

I changed my post as you were replying to this! 

So its not because you're a veggie or anything? So really you dont need to take it anymore? I dont know much about B6 xx


----------



## mammag

Hi girls! I agree with Dmom. Used to love desperate housewives. But lost interest a couple of seasons back!


----------



## mammag

Here are todays tests for your viewing pleasure :)

Obviously not expecting to see anything!! Just for fun :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0405.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Grace, always love pee sticks to look at:thumbup::thumbup: so you're 3dpo, if this is your month we should know within a week:happydance:
Just watched the first 4 episodes of desperate housewives while doing a jigsaw puzzle (cool hey!) I like it so far, not fantastic but I do like it xxxxx


----------



## mammag

It gets better. And wayyy interesting. DH would always guess the big twist though and ruin in for me :growlmad:


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> It gets better. And wayyy interesting. DH would always guess the big twist though and ruin in for me :growlmad:

:haha: I am looking forward to the twists.

I am just about to get my pasta bake out of the oven, I made a sauce from scratch & it was pretty much guess work so we will see how this goes!:haha: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck with dinner!

Has Laura been here today?


----------



## honeysuede

Dinner went well, now I am stuffed:blush:

I was just thinking I haven't see Laura on here today:wacko: hope she's ok, she updated on face book earlier saying she was sore:cry: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, I'll see if I can find her, lol


----------



## mammag

She was on FB, wasn't feeling well I don't think.


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, I'll see if I can find her, lol

:haha::thumbup: I am off for a bit, Will check in later, hopefully when Laura has been located:haha: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:For everyone ,


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:For everyone ,

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::winkwink::haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Morning all, there is loads of snow here:cold: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi ladies I'm here I had an awfull day yesterday, and didn't want to burden you all with it :hugs:

There is lots of snow here too :cold:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Hi ladies I'm here I had an awfull day yesterday, and didn't want to burden you all with it :hugs:
> 
> There is lots of snow here too :cold:

Oh Laura you ok? you can pm me if you want hun:hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## honeysuede

You're never a burden xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

:hugs: Laura


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Girls:hugs:

M, love the hungry caterpillar!:haha: xxx


----------



## mrsb2010

honeysuede said:


> Hi Girls:hugs:
> 
> M, love the hungry caterpillar!:haha: xxx

That's my nursery theme


----------



## honeysuede

mrsb2010 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls:hugs:
> 
> M, love the hungry caterpillar!:haha: xxx
> 
> That's my nursery themeClick to expand...

Cool!!:haha::thumbup:xx


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> Hi everyone :flower::hugs::hugs:

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :flower::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

U feeling ok gorgeous ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> Hi everyone :flower::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

I am ok now thanks, but have had to lay down for the first half of the day due to being dizzy & sick. Just had loads of ben & jerry's ice cream so all ok now:haha: How are you?
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls...just a quick hello; heading out to run errands in a few.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> I am ok now thanks, but have had to lay down for the first half of the day due to being dizzy & sick. Just had loads of ben & jerry's ice cream so all ok now:haha: How are you?
> xxx

Love Ben n jerrys,are u getting morning sickness babes ,:kiss:Am ok lovely,just two more temp rises and hopefully that's me for this month ,it's quiet around here isn't it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Hi girls...just a quick hello; heading out to run errands in a few.:hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, please let us know when you are having a bad day...that's why we are all here.


----------



## honeysuede

Hi B!!:hugs:

T2, yep, think it is morning sickness. :thumbup: Yep, it is quiet around here of late. So You're 1dpo today?
xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, please let us know when you are having a bad day...that's why we are all here.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, please let us know when you are having a bad day...that's why we are all here.

:blush: sorry :cry: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I forgive you; this time.:haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, enough with the hugging; I'm on limited time this morning.:haha:

Laura, are you having a better day today?:winkwink:


----------



## wanabeamama

A little better thanks. 
How are you today Brooke?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am good, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Your always good :hugs: only once I've heard you complain and it was the whole saga with DH'S SA :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Girls!!! Saw this video and had to share it :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asCjL4PVtN4&feature=related


----------



## prettynpink29

:cry: 

life sucks!!!!


----------



## mammag

Had a crazy night last night, DH broke down on me and started crying, like really crying, I've never seen him cry, he got one tear in his eye when tristen was born, but I've never seen him full on cry before. He brought up the whole thing with my exBF and told me some things I didn't know. I didn't know how to handle it, I'm not real good with emotion. He said he couldn't believe he almost ruined us and things along that line. If I didn't know better I would say the whole thing bothers him more than it does me. He told me that Jen (my ex bf) had called him one night that he was gone and said that I had gone out with her fiance, (DH's bf) and that we were together then, and apparently he had believed it and not wanted to ask me about it for fear of stirring up old wounds. She really was scandalous, he said she told him she knew I wasn't "good enough" for him, and didn't treat him right. And he said he feels like he's getting older and his looks are going and he just got wrapped up in a young girl showing so much interest in him. I don't understand why women are so two faced to each other, if every female would realize that we should all GET ALONG we could freaking rule the world. UGHHHHH. Still haven't processed all the info from last night, and am feeling angry.


----------



## mammag

I'm sorry Pink :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> :cry:
> 
> life sucks!!!!

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Had a crazy night last night, DH broke down on me and started crying, like really crying, I've never seen him cry, he got one tear in his eye when tristen was born, but I've never seen him full on cry before. He brought up the whole thing with my exBF and told me some things I didn't know. I didn't know how to handle it, I'm not real good with emotion. He said he couldn't believe he almost ruined us and things along that line. If I didn't know better I would say the whole thing bothers him more than it does me. He told me that Jen (my ex bf) had called him one night that he was gone and said that I had gone out with her fiance, (DH's bf) and that we were together then, and apparently he had believed it and not wanted to ask me about it for fear of stirring up old wounds. She really was scandalous, he said she told him she knew I wasn't "good enough" for him, and didn't treat him right. And he said he feels like he's getting older and his looks are going and he just got wrapped up in a young girl showing so much interest in him. I don't understand why women are so two faced to each other, if every female would realize that we should all GET ALONG we could freaking rule the world. UGHHHHH. Still haven't processed all the info from last night, and am feeling angry.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Grace I couldn't deal with that your very brave :hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

so sorry Grace :hugs: :hugs: I would not know how to deal with that at all :hugs: 

Laura :hugs: :hug: back to ya babe!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow life sucks ass :(


----------



## mammag

I'm not sure how I'm dealing with it either. TBH, I did something similar to him, but it was in the first months after we started dating, so I'm just clinging to the "we all make mistakes" theory. It's gotten easier with time though, it doesn't hurt so much now, just makes me angry.


----------



## honeysuede

Grace & Heather:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I just had a very healthy dinner I had lemon and herb rice with smoked marcel and broccoli I'm very gassy now though lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura :rofl: gassy

:haha: only on bnb :) 

Well I just consumed an entire bag of peanut butter m & ms :haha: a very healthy lunch!


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg peanut m&m 's oh how I wish I could eat them there so nice 

Yeah too much of the good stuff makes me gassy lol I could just eat some chocolate right now :)


----------



## mammag

I just ate about 15 hot wings!! :) Dinner of champions.


----------



## wanabeamama

I can't stop eating today mmmmmmm food


----------



## mammag

Lol, I made chili yesterday and had two big bowls of it, and had heartburn for the absolute rest of the night. I never used to get heartburn, I guess it means I'm getting older or something, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

I only started getting heartburn when I had my first cyst and then it stopped until I got the last cyst so hoping that's gone again :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Sorry for the rough day/night girls.:hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls how is everyone? 
I haven't had time to check the posts, just wanted to stop in and say hello. Sorry I haven't been on much lately, I been super busy at work with a big sale and valentines only like a week and a half away. Plus a full time person just quit so I'm working my butt off. 
I can't wait for a day off lol I want to spend the day in bed on line..........it will never happen though but a girl can dream 

So is anyone watching the superbowl?


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning girls wow its getting very quiet over hear :( 

So I need to find some foods high in fibre and calcium (no wheat or dairy ) I do have some rice milk with extra calcium but I think I need more any ideas??


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, there are a lot of GF cereals on the market and from what I am told, they aren't that bad at all.:hugs:

I would probably just start taking a calcium supplement, even people who ear dairy have a hard time getting enough calcium from diet alone.

You could also try soy yogurt, but I find the aftertaste a little too much for me and they can be fairly high in fat.:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hey all! Hope everyone is having a good day. Snow is still bad here xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Did you make it to work ok and what do you guys call bad snow? LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> Laura, there are a lot of GF cereals on the market and from what I am told, they aren't that bad at all.:hugs:
> 
> I would probably just start taking a calcium supplement, even people who ear dairy have a hard time getting enough calcium from diet alone.
> 
> You could also try soy yogurt, but I find the aftertaste a little too much for me and they can be fairly high in fat.:hugs:

Haha Brooke I just noticed on the top of my rice kris pies box "high in fibre" lol
Well on the endo site it says to try and avoid soya but it's ok in small amounts 
Do you know if the fake cheese has any calcium in?


----------



## mrsb2010

We call bad snow a light dusting!! Seriously a snowflake can turn this country into chaos. Probably nothing compared to what you guys get over there!! But there is a lot this time. lol 

I have had about 10 text messages telling me to be careful in the snow. Its like ive lost the ability to stand up straight!! lol 

xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:cold:
 



Attached Files:







04d6a33b.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jess19

good morning girls! 

Wow holly snow fall! We need some of that out this way!


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning jess how you doing today? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Damn I am missing all that lovely snow :nope::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

We haven't had ANY snow here yet, and there is only a month and a half even left of winter!! We had just a teeny tiny bit, not even enough to cover the grass a few weeks back and that has been it :( Usually the only good thing about the cold weather is some pretty snow to play in!! It's not over yet though, it'll probably snow 10 inches the first day I have to drive to my new job :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

No snow in northern ireland ,how's everyone today,wont be on much it's my sons birthday ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Awww :hugs: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! (to your son of course) :)


----------



## honeysuede

Brooke I made it to work ok but almost fell over a few times. It's actual 6 inches of snow but in england that means everything stops haha! Happy birthday to your son t2! How you feeling today laura? Xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

So, you Brits are all in a tizzy for 6" of snow?:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

:argh::argh::help:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Yep B, that's right!:haha::haha:

Well I have been curled up under a blanket on the sofa since getting in I feel so rough so I am off to bed now at only 9pm:nope:

Have a nice night all, I will update after my scan tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## mammag

Can't WAIT to see scan pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi girls. I hope all is well with everyone :hugs: 

Just thought I would share a pretty amazing and interesting story I watch earlier. A women was born with 2 uterus, 2 cervixs and 2 vaginas! I have never heard of this condition before, so I found it very interesting. It's called Uterus didelphys. And she was amazingly able to concieve/carry 2 babys naturally :) 

I am such a medical nerd now!! :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow heather that's amazing :hugs: 
How are you oday sweetie?


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh I did an opk just so that I can find out when af is coming to take the pills and my opk was totally blank so I'm thinking it will be later than my usual cd10 but we shall see, the later the better really.


----------



## prettynpink29

I'm doing ok. Haven't really left the house in a few days. 

How are you? :hugs:
Are u thinking about going on BCP? Is that the pills ur talking about?


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: B :hugs:
Heather I'm going to take norithesterone the hold off af until were allowed to bd again I don't want another pointless cycle I had to have one this cycle but I don't want to wade another every time I get ac I think it's more endo and less chance if bfp :(


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: Brooke

That is a very good decision Laura :hugs: no bleeding = no endo growing back :hugs: if I didn't have such a horrible time coming off of BCP, I would consider going back on it for a few months :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Morning all, I am up early as I am starting early to make up for my appointment. I am nervous:wacko:

Hi Heather hope you're ok hun:hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Morning all, I am up early as I am starting early to make up for my appointment. I am nervous:wacko:
> 
> Hi Heather hope you're ok hun:hugs:xxxxxx

Morning gorgeous ,don't worry u will be fine I promise and u will come back with a beautiful scan ,:hugs::hugs:Heather ,hi I have missed you ,how have u been?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Hi everyone else ,:flower::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks lovely, you are so sweet:hugs::hugs: it's just I had a bad dream about it last night. Have a good day hun xx xx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Thanks lovely, you are so sweet:hugs::hugs: it's just I had a bad dream about it last night. Have a good day hun xx xx

It's just the stress babes and worry ,i was always the same ,hang on in there ,wot time do u go?:kiss::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Yeah I guess that's true. Thanks hun. My appointment is at 2.40. Xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Yeah I guess that's true. Thanks hun. My appointment is at 2.40. Xxxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:stay busy babes ,it helps ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Work will take care of that. Just got in. Early starts suck. I will update later xxx xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Work will take care of that. Just got in. Early starts suck. I will update later xxx xxx

Ok I have lit my special candle for you :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs: good luck T3 I can't wait to see you beautiful picture :hugs: everything will be perfect. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: t2 yey 3dpo :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> :hi: t2 yey 3dpo :hugs: :happydance:

I know and I had a tiny bit of bleeding this morning but I think I cut myself taking the soft cups out with my stupid false nails yesterday as its been a bit sore ,oh went nuts with me ,he hates the soft cups :blush::nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh dear :hugs: but a girls gota do what a girls gota do :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Oh dear :hugs: but a girls gota do what a girls gota do :hugs:

Hehehehe :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I really couldn't sleep well last night I keep having nightmares :(


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> I really couldn't sleep well last night I keep having nightmares :(

Awk babes ,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg I just found out that the tablets (diclofenac) that I have been using for the past year and a half for my cyst pain can prevent pregnancy WTH?????


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Omg I just found out that the tablets (diclofenac) that I have been using for the past year and a half for my cyst pain can prevent pregnancy WTH?????

Omg ,why didn't anyone tell u that ?:growlmad::nope:Holy shit :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

My gp gave me some different ones last time I saw her that she said were ok to take when ttc but the hospital gave me the diclofenac for after the surgery but no one told me that they can prevent pregnancy :'( well no point stressing over it now I will send myself crazy it's my own fault for not checking out what I'm taking that's a mistake I will never make again.


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, don't beat yourself up over it...but, I wonder how they prevent pregnancy.:hugs:

T3...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

T2...I scratched myself once with SC removal, no fun.:cry::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I did some research and it says Somthing about high levels being found in maternal tissues and they tested it on women who were having abortions and they found high levels in amniotic fluid and fetal tissues I don't understand it really.


----------



## dachsundmom

I can honestly say, I am lost on that one, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha me too lol


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: can't wait to see your scan pic t3 :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsb2010

Hello ladies 

Laura - it sounds like you are feeling a little better. I cannot believe your GP/Hospital wouldnt tell you that about the meds. You have the right attitude though - nothing you can do about it now so just concentrate on going forward. Have you heard anything back yet re IVF? Do you have a follow up appointment following your surgery? :flower:

T3 - looking forward to seeing your scan pics. xx

Brooke - how are you feeling? Any sickness or anything?

Hi T2 - I havent really spoken to you before. You seem like such a lovely person - your comments are always really nice. 

Hello to everyone else. Its a bit quiet round here lately. 

Me I have my 31 week appointment tonight. My DH comes with me to the appointments and gets annoyed that the midwife pulls the curtain round to measure me. He keeps saying "why does she pull the curtain round you, i'm the one that got you like that" :haha:


----------



## mammag

Lol @ your DH MrsB!! :) I wish Mrs. S would check in with us!! She's due this month!!

Laura :hugs: Sorry about the meds :( 

Still can't wait to see those SCAN PICS!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

mrsb2010 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Laura - it sounds like you are feeling a little better. I cannot believe your GP/Hospital wouldnt tell you that about the meds. You have the right attitude though - nothing you can do about it now so just concentrate on going forward. Have you heard anything back yet re IVF? Do you have a follow up appointment following your surgery? :flower:
> 
> T3 - looking forward to seeing your scan pics. xx
> 
> Brooke - how are you feeling? Any sickness or anything?
> 
> Hi T2 - I havent really spoken to you before. You seem like such a lovely person - your comments are always really nice.
> 
> Hello to everyone else. Its a bit quiet round here lately.
> 
> Me I have my 31 week appointment tonight. My DH comes with me to the appointments and gets annoyed that the midwife pulls the curtain round to measure me. He keeps saying "why does she pull the curtain round you, i'm the one that got you like that" :haha:

Thank you ,that's sweet of you to say :kiss:Lol at your hubby ,bless him ,my oh would be all there's nothing I haven't seen before too :haha:good luck for tonight :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

T3 Just looked at the time and u will prob be sitting in the waiting room now ,I can feel your nervousness but have just said a little prayer for u that all will be perfect ,good luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Going to meet with a new day care today. I do have one in place already for when I start Monday, but TBH I'm not completely happy with the staff there, so hoping I like this one better :)


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> Going to meet with a new day care today. I do have one in place already for when I start Monday, but TBH I'm not completely happy with the staff there, so hoping I like this one better :)

Thats a good plan as u def need to feel comfortable whilst u are in work :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## mammag

I know, I'm already a mess thinking about leaving them. If I so much as talk about going to work both of them will start to cry and beg me to 'just let daddy go to work' I think it will be good for them though, and since I get off at 4, which is the same time my 7 year old gets home, then he won't even really even know I'm gone. My little one certainly will, he has NEVER been a whole day without me, excluding over nights with his uncle or grandpa. But I think the interaction will be good for him as well.


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> I know, I'm already a mess thinking about leaving them. If I so much as talk about going to work both of them will start to cry and beg me to 'just let daddy go to work' I think it will be good for them though, and since I get off at 4, which is the same time my 7 year old gets home, then he won't even really even know I'm gone. My little one certainly will, he has NEVER been a whole day without me, excluding over nights with his uncle or grandpa. But I think the interaction will be good for him as well.

Awk bless them ,wot age is your youngest ,my youngest is six and has never been away from me at night but i def think the interaction will be great for sure :thumbup:It teaches them independence ,my friend has just started her son in daycare for two days a week and he loves it in fact she has trouble getting him home ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

My little one is 4, he'll be five July 1st. He's a mean little shit too, I hope he doesn't get kicked out his daycare, lol. Never had that worry with my 7 year old. But Tristen is hell on wheels for real.


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs: hi Tracey (T2) I have been ok. Just trying to get threw the days at the moment. I am finding it harder and harder to continue TTC knowing that the joy I have felt has been such short lived :( and the heartache is worse and worse each time :( I dnt know how you have continued with such heartache :hugs: you must be a very strong woman!!! :hugs:


----------



## mammag

:hugs: Heather :hugs: You just do what feels right for you. We will all be here for you no matter what :)


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks grace!! :hugs: the problem is, I dnt know what feels rite anymore :shrug:


And good luck looking at the new daycare! :)


----------



## prettynpink29

T3 good luck on ur scan! :hugs: 

Laura, that med is prescribed here for arthritis. I am very curious as to why that was prescribed to you in the first place! :hugs: 

:hi: Brooke, I dnt get to talk to you anymore :( 

Hi to everyone else also :) its raining here today, I plan on cuddling up with some tea and watching the rain out the window :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

O heather I am sorry darling ,it really is so difficult I wish I could give u a big hug :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

It's supposed to snow here tomorrow maybe :) I can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Tracey :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mammag

prettynpink29 said:


> Thanks grace!! :hugs: the problem is,_* I dnt know what feels rite anymore*_ :shrug:
> 
> 
> And good luck looking at the new daycare! :)

And I don't think you will for some time. With my m/c i was ready to start again immediately, but if it had been my 3rd or 4th, I just have no idea what you are feeling, and I certainly don't think there is any RIGHT way to feel. But I also don't think for one second that you should beat yourself up if you do want to try again, it will not be dishonoring yourself or your angels in any way. But I think since you do have a diagnosis and a game plan for getting pregnant again (like the baby aspirin) that giving it another shot could end really well for you.


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey girls :hugs::hugs:

Has anyone watched the new series called new girl? It's so funny ans sweet I laughed and cried watching it lol


----------



## mammag

I've thought about watching it!! But I'm always on HERE!! Lol, so I haven't really had time to get into a new series, I did start watching Alcatraz though, and I like it a lot.


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> T3 good luck on ur scan! :hugs:
> 
> Laura, that med is prescribed here for arthritis. I am very curious as to why that was prescribed to you in the first place! :hugs:
> 
> :hi: Brooke, I dnt get to talk to you anymore :(
> 
> Hi to everyone else also :) its raining here today, I plan on cuddling up with some tea and watching the rain out the window :hugs:

It's an anti-inflammatory they use it a lot for gyne problems:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> I've thought about watching it!! But I'm always on HERE!! Lol, so I haven't really had time to get into a new series, I did start watching Alcatraz though, and I like it a lot.

I watched it online on catchup:thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi just a quick update from my phone all went really well saw little bean it looked like a caterpillar with a heartbeat flickering away I was so happy I cried. It measured me at 7 +1 instead of 7+2 will update with pic when I get home xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, that is great news!:happydance:

Heather, please don't rush to feel any certain way...one day at a time and your feelings will probably change daily; that's totally ok.:hugs:


----------



## mammag

Sooo, a little bit on my sisters drama. She is finally moving out of her husbands house, where she has been living WITH her boyfriend for a long time. I know their taking the new baby when they go, but I haven't really had the balls to ask what she's doing with the other 4 kids, I don't know if they'll come with her, or if they'll stay with her Husband. But I assume they'll stay with my brother in law. I don't even know what to say to her when she tries to talk to me about it. It is beyond my comprehension that she and her boyfriend have been living in her husbands house with their kids and the new one my sister just had by the new guy that she cheated on her husband with!! Lol, it's so confusing. And these, are The Days Of Our Lives.


----------



## mammag

And a pic of my Bella, playing with her "baby" that is twice her size.
 



Attached Files:







413794_3225557275499_1163526958_33369771_990021721_o[1].jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay for the caterpillar T3 :haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 do you have a journal yet? It would be great for you to have one :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Yeah for the caterpillar ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 I just noticed your post how did I miss that :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Ok guys, here's my little caterpillar:hugs::hugs::hugs: Had to take a photo of the pic with my phone so not great quality.

Laura, I am going to start a journal this week, probably tomorrow:hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC02337.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## waiting2c

Awwwwww T3 - that is too cute!! So so so happy for you!!!

Hey to everyone else! Havent been around much lately and probably wont be too much either... moved on the weekend, that went well and is now all done so I can relax. Have a newbie to train at work so cant get on during the day now. Two more sleeps till my next scan and three till my birthday party!!

How is everyone doing? Hope you are feeling better Laura 

:hugs: Heather.... 

Hey Brooke, Grace, T2, M, Jessica (and anyone that I might have missed incidently). Hope you are all having a fantastic day.


----------



## honeysuede

waiting2c said:


> Awwwwww T3 - that is too cute!! So so so happy for you!!!
> 
> Hey to everyone else! Havent been around much lately and probably wont be too much either... moved on the weekend, that went well and is now all done so I can relax. Have a newbie to train at work so cant get on during the day now. Two more sleeps till my next scan and three till my birthday party!!
> 
> How is everyone doing? Hope you are feeling better Laura
> 
> :hugs: Heather....
> 
> Hey Brooke, Grace, T2, M, Jessica (and anyone that I might have missed incidently). Hope you are all having a fantastic day.

Thanks hun:hugs: I am so relieved & happy:hugs:
Glad the move went well, bet you're looking forward to your scan xxx


----------



## mrsb2010

honeysuede said:


> Ok guys, here's my little caterpillar:hugs::hugs::hugs: Had to take a photo of the pic with my phone so not great quality.
> 
> Laura, I am going to start a journal this week, probably tomorrow:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> xxxxxxxxxxxx

Aww lovely little caterpillar. You must be on :cloud9: xx


----------



## mammag

Awwww!! T3!!!! How precious :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow. It really does look like a caterpillar :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Got me journal started:thumbup: xxx

Anyway, forget about me, is everyone else ok?
xxx:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, I love the journal!


----------



## mammag

Shewww! It's been a busy day!! I am SOO tired!!! Really loved the daycare I looked at, the lady who runs it is named Dora, like the cartoon :) Which Tristen loved!! Going to start the boys there Monday, will feel SOOO much better now!! :happydance:

Also; and call me crazy ladies, I have a REALLY good feeling this month :) Knock on wood and all that!!! Can't wait to see what happens!!!!! :coffee:


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, your oldest is only going for before and after school care?


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Grace, your oldest is only going for before and after school care?

He'll actually only be there before, for about an hour, DH gets home a full half hour before the bus even comes, so he'll get Aiden off the bus, and then I'll pick Tristen up after I get off.


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> Shewww! It's been a busy day!! I am SOO tired!!! Really loved the daycare I looked at, the lady who runs it is named Dora, like the cartoon :) Which Tristen loved!! Going to start the boys there Monday, will feel SOOO much better now!! :happydance:
> 
> Also; and call me crazy ladies, I have a REALLY good feeling this month :) Knock on wood and all that!!! Can't wait to see what happens!!!!! :coffee:

Great news about the day care and keep having that good feeling ,it would be wonderful another bfp ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Morning girls it's bloody freezing again today. How is everyone? Grace I had a positive feeling like that on my bfp cycle so hope it's for you hun xxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning :hi:


----------



## wanabeamama

Where is everyone :cry: 

I did today's opk I'm hoping I still havnt O'd the later the better my temp was post ov thismorning so was a little worried but yesterday's ok was blank and the night before was blank too today's had a bit of a Line though so I might be ok :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







93fffc6e.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Where is everyone :cry:
> 
> I did today's opk I'm hoping I still havnt O'd the later the better my temp was post ov thismorning so was a little worried but yesterday's ok was blank and the night before was blank too today's had a bit of a Line though so I might be ok :thumbup:

Hi huni .dont be sad ,yea my opk usually goes like that just before I o ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I haven't had a dark one yet so fingers crossed.
How are you? When do you plant to test?


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Well I haven't had a dark one yet so fingers crossed.
> How are you? When do you plant to test?

Prob this time next week ,am not getting too excited as everytime I do I get let down so let's just wait and see ,how long is your surge?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

It usually comes and goes in about 8-9 hrs 

If you can hold out with testing then that would be best :hugs: feels like its going to be forever until I can next take a hpt :coffee: so I'll have to wait for yours instead :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> It usually comes and goes in about 8-9 hrs
> 
> If you can hold out with testing then that would be best :hugs: feels like its going to be forever until I can next take a hpt :coffee: so I'll have to wait for yours instead :happydance:

My surge is the same it lasts approx twelve hours .yea I was gonna test on valentines day but I will wait a bit later .:kiss:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thumbup: where is Brooke today?


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Thumbup: where is Brooke today?

She has her scan today ,not sure wot time ,:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi!! Just saying hi at lunch, got to be quick, some munter here grassed me up about being on the internet, I am soooo mad, I hardly come online during work & if I do its usually lunch time grrrrrrrr:grr::growlmad:

Yay for Brookes Scan!!:happydance:

Laura & T2:hugs: 
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Hi!! Just saying hi at lunch, got to be quick, some munter here grassed me up about being on the internet, I am soooo mad, I hardly come online during work & if I do its usually lunch time grrrrrrrr:grr::growlmad:
> 
> Yay for Brookes Scan!!:happydance:
> 
> Laura & T2:hugs:
> xxxx

Omfg :growlmad:Who was it ,:ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Ladies!!! Brooke :hugs: Bet she's so nervous. 

Here's my test from today, and look, no 7dpo phantom line!! :) Which has become my norm. Not expecting a :bfp: just trying to make my 2ww go a little faster!!

Had a bit of a temp dip today, we'll see what tomorrow looks like!!
 



Attached Files:







7dpo.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace I don't understand why your opk still looks positive?


----------



## mammag

IDK :shrug: OPK's hate me, I definitely O'ed though, pretty clear temp shift.


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol odd :shrug:


----------



## mammag

That's like 9 days of +'s, maybe I'll bring it up to my doc Tuesday.


----------



## Grumblebea

T3 love the scan. 
Love to see everybody's test pics. Tbh I still pee on opk's every now and then even though I'm NOT ttc (I miss the action in more ways than one lol plus I still have about 50 opk's) it's just for shits and giggles. 
Brooke can't wait to see new scan. 
T1 moving SUCKS!
Heather...hugs
Laura hope u r starting to feel more normal. 
Hi to everyone else. 
My lo is sick so I'm home from work :(


----------



## mammag

Awww, Grumble, sorry about your LO :hugs: Mine were sick all last week as well.


----------



## mammag

Off to run errands in the SNOW!!! :) Now to wrestle some clothes onto my chronically naked 4 year old.


----------



## dachsundmom

We didn't get much snow here at all...

Ok girls, we have a heartbeat and measuring at 8+5...put me ahead by 3 days, so FF must be off on my OV. There is a pic on my journal, if you want to see...genetic screen is March 9.:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> We didn't get much snow here at all...
> 
> Ok girls, we have a heartbeat and measuring at 8+5...put me ahead by 3 days, so FF must be off on my OV. There is a pic on my journal, if you want to see...genetic screen is March 9.:wacko:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mammag

That's amazing Brooke, I'll bet you're on :cloud9:!!!!


----------



## mammag

Oh 7 dpo phantom line, how dependable you are :)
 



Attached Files:







7dpoanswer.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you have a lighter pic?


----------



## mammag

Here alot harder to see in the untweaked pic. But pretty clear IRL. Almost enough to make me excited, but then I remembered that my pee sucks.
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0430.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mammag

^^Can't see that one on here like I can on my computer :( Wonder why.


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace did you pee on your computer? :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mammag

Lmao :rofl: Maybe... :blush: At least I didn't pee in my hand!!! 

:rofl: Sorry Knifewife, had to say it!!! :)


----------



## wanabeamama

G is that another frer above the one you took the pic of (on the light pic)


----------



## mammag

No, same one, and it's an Answer, they were all out of FRER.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay on the scan B :happydance: - I had a quick look at your chart and I guess you could have O'd 2 days earlier but surely some embryos grow quicker than others? I guess it is good for them to have an exact date so that they know when the EDD is :shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Grace, sorry about the 7dpo ghost line :dohh::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Love the pic B:happydance::hugs:

Grace - that is soooo odd about the 7dpo line:wacko: are you going to test again tomorrow?

T2 - it was some boring bizzy body woman who grassed on me, It upsets me as everyone know how I want to get a permanent role there... what a bitch!!!!!!:growlmad::ninja::ninja::trouble::trouble::grr::grr: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> No, same one, and it's an Answer, they were all out of FRER.

I mean on the same picture it looks like there are 2tests next to eachother lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Someone explain the UK system to me, as a non-permanent worker, do you get mat leave? I don't get anything, bc I am self-employed.


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Someone explain the UK system to me, as a non-permanent worker, do you get mat leave? I don't get anything, bc I am self-employed.

I don't think I get a thing:cry: need to look into it but as a temp it's almost like being self employed. OH is self employed so he is in the same boat xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm self employed too but as oh is a teacher he can take 6months pat pay


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, will S get full pay for those 6 months?


----------



## waiting2c

Morning ladies  how is everyone feeling today?? Loving the positive vibe grace!!

Can't wait to check out your scan pic Brooke ... Will do that when I get to work this morn. I have my gender scan tomorrow so excited. Will update my journal when I find out.

I agree what a bitch grassing on you for using Internet. Some people are small minded t3.


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm not sure but he couldn't take them really, he is a specialist para pathetic music teacher and there are only a handful that do what he does and one of them is his sister the others are close friends so there would be no replacement/supply teacher available to cover for him.


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> No, same one, and it's an Answer, they were all out of FRER.
> 
> I mean on the same picture it looks like there are 2tests next to eachother lolClick to expand...

Ohh, lol, I see now, that was a blue dye, was too ashamed to admit I took one, lol, but they were out of FRER so I had to get something!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Did you get any more answer for tomorrow?


----------



## mammag

Yup, have one answer and one equate blue dye, they were the only tests they had in the whole store, have never seen them out of everything before, and that was at wal-mart.


----------



## honeysuede

waiting2c said:


> Morning ladies  how is everyone feeling today?? Loving the positive vibe grace!!
> 
> Can't wait to check out your scan pic Brooke ... Will do that when I get to work this morn. I have my gender scan tomorrow so excited. Will update my journal when I find out.
> 
> I agree what a bitch grassing on you for using Internet. Some people are small minded t3.

Thanks hun:hugs: And yay to the scan!:happydance::happydance: can't wait for the update xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Yup, have one answer and one equate blue dye, they were the only tests they had in the whole store, have never seen them out of everything before, and that was at wal-mart.

Did you pee on the blue dye? You gotta share :happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Yup, have one answer and one equate blue dye, they were the only tests they had in the whole store, have never seen them out of everything before, and that was at wal-mart.
> 
> Did you pee on the blue dye? You gotta share :happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah, share!!:happydance::haha: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:coffee:


----------



## mammag

Lol, I did, but it looked funny and all streaked, so I didn't even really look at it, I can snap a quick pic though.


----------



## honeysuede

:coffee:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeahhhhh :coffee:


----------



## honeysuede

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mammag

See how the dye didn't run all the way through or something?? IDK.
 



Attached Files:







7dpo blue dye.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## wanabeamama

I can see a straight line up the middle though :thumbup:


----------



## mammag

Tweak
 



Attached Files:







7dpobd.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## honeysuede

Yeah me too:thumbup: xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

I can't help it, I am excited for you Grace:hugs: :happydance::haha: xx


----------



## mammag

Lol, we shall see :) Still have a good feeling, feel just different this month?? Can't really put my finger on what it is. The only thing concrete (XX-SS warning-XX) Is this weird tingly feeling in my boobs that I don't remember having before. Almost like when your breastfeeding and your milk lets down, I know most of you haven't breast fed, but it's a distinct feeling that I'm not really sure about.


----------



## waiting2c

Oooooh sounds exciting Grace.... will look forward to tomorrows tests!


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Lol, we shall see :) Still have a good feeling, feel just different this month?? Can't really put my finger on what it is. The only thing concrete (XX-SS warning-XX) Is this weird tingly feeling in my boobs that I don't remember having before. Almost like when your breastfeeding and your milk lets down, I know most of you haven't breast fed, but it's a distinct feeling that I'm not really sure about.

:yipee::hugs2::holly:xx


----------



## mammag

Lol, how did you get colorful smilies!!!?? I want colorful smilies!!!! And on that note, the dishes are calling my name :( <---Sad Face


----------



## harri

Hi all! :flower: 

Great scan Brooke!!! Yay!! :wohoo: 

Xx


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Lol, how did you get colorful smilies!!!?? I want colorful smilies!!!! And on that note, the dishes are calling my name :( <---Sad Face

:hugs2::hugs2::change::rolleyes::haha::haha:xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Harri I love your nursery :hugs::hugs: I had a dream that I was talking to you on the phone last night lol


----------



## harri

Thanks lovely, how are you feeling?

How weird is that!

I had a dream you had a little boy with curly black hair 2 nights ago! It was so vivid. x


----------



## harri

I also dreamt that 3 of my family members moved in to the nursery :haha: :haha: x


----------



## MrsStutler

Sheesh I feel like I should be hiding my face in shame...I've been such a slacker.

Heather, I just want you to know you are in my thoughts and my heart is breaking for you. I know you are strong and will make it though this:hugs::hugs:

Well, holy shit...I'm a damn watermelon now...We've had so much crap going on lately. My boss threw me a second baby shower last week, it was a ton of fun but holy crap we have so much stuff now it is a bit ridiculous. 

DH and I celebrated 3 years of marriage yesterday. We would usually be in Disneyland right about now...and I should be stuffing my face with churros and three cheese monte cristo sandwiches:haha: but it was fun just going to dinner at a fancy restaurant and then coming home and passing out in bed at 9:30. Real crazy night for us lol

Just wanted to stop in and say hi, hope everybody is doing well :hugs:


----------



## harri

Yay Mrs S you're full term!!! how exciting!!!! :) :happydance: x


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> Thanks lovely, how are you feeling?
> 
> How weird is that!
> 
> I had a dream you had a little boy with curly black hair 2 nights ago! It was so vivid. x

Wow really? :cry: I wish I could have seen it :hugs: 

I'm slowly getting there I guess it takes time:flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg kayla a watermelon :hugs: it's crazy I remember seeing your positive test and your stupid long cycle were about to get our first thread baby :happydance:


----------



## harri

I'm glad you're getting there, how much longer are you off work? :hugs::hugs::hugs: 
I think it's a good sign hun :) It's going to be a GOOD year :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls, just popped in to say hello, I haven't had time to catch up on the threads yet sorry. 

Anything new and exciting going on?


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## wanabeamama

harri said:


> I'm glad you're getting there, how much longer are you off work? :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I think it's a good sign hun :) It's going to be a GOOD year :thumbup: xxxx

Another 4weeks to go, I really hope it's going to be a good year I need to know how it feels to see 2lines , to have a baby bump, to have a baby and be a mother and a family you can only go so far in your dreams.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: Jessica :hugs: I was wondering where you were :cry: how are you? :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Jessica!! And Kayla!! and Harri!!:flower::hugs:

Laura, you will get that dream soon:hugs:
xxx


----------



## mammag

Aiden just got off the bus, had this with him, some kid on his bus wrote it, already called the school. Very sad.
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0443.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 15


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lmao :rofl: Maybe... :blush: At least I didn't pee in my hand!!!
> 
> :rofl: Sorry Knifewife, had to say it!!! :)

bahaha! No worries...I pee on my hand at LEAST once a day!:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Aiden just got off the bus, had this with him, some kid on his bus wrote it, already called the school. Very sad.

Oh shit :cry: does he know the boy? That's awfull :nope:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Aiden just got off the bus, had this with him, some kid on his bus wrote it, already called the school. Very sad.

That is so terrible!:cry:


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Aiden just got off the bus, had this with him, some kid on his bus wrote it, already called the school. Very sad.
> 
> Oh shit :cry: does he know the boy? That's awfull :nope:Click to expand...

He says he rides his bus, but is not in class with him, they asked me to leave a message with the principal and she would call right back, but it's been half an hour or more now. This should be taken a little more seriously I believe, 1st graders shouldn't be wishing they were dead. WTF?


----------



## wanabeamama

That's really bad :cry: poor little sole :cry: hope he is ok :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## mammag

Principal finally called back, going to bring them the note tomorrow, hopefully it was just some kind of joke. Couldn't just let it go though, if someone had noticed how F'ed up my situation was at that age things would have turned out a bit different for me.


----------



## Butterfly67

:cry::cry::cry::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> Principal finally called back, going to bring them the note tomorrow, hopefully it was just some kind of joke. Couldn't just let it go though, if someone had noticed how F'ed up my situation was at that age things would have turned out a bit different for me.

Omg have just read your other posts ,:cry::cry::nope::nope:Am glad u are taking hold of the situation immediately ,I hate bullies ,hope your son is ok ,I know he will be as he has a lovely mamma that will look out for him ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Morning! Oh that is so sad about that note hope it gets sorted. You done the right thing for sure. Xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Morning! Oh that is so sad about that note hope it gets sorted. You done the right thing for sure. Xxx

Morning Tracey ,how u feeling ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Morning lovely I am ok thanks although when I woke up I thought it was friday not thursday! How are you? Xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Morning lovely I am ok thanks although when I woke up I thought it was friday not thursday! How are you? Xxx

:haha:Pregnancy brain or wishful thinking :haha:Am ok still have a urinary infection and it's really uncomfortable :nope:Been drinking loads of cranberry juice and water but it's still painful ,yuk ,:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Oh that sucks hun hope you feel better soon. Keep drinking the juice xxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ooooo T2 nice temp rise :happydance:
My opk is quite dark today so it looks like o will be in the next 2-3 day I can live with that :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







96856991.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dachsundmom

Very nice Laura!


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha it's just a pointless opk I just need to know when to expect af lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I totally understand. Your pills work differently than I am used to...I didn't realize you had to wait for AF to start them.


----------



## honeysuede

Just a quick hello on my lunch break:hugs:

A girl here who is always commenting about what & how much people eat tapped my tummy with her ruler earlier & said look, I have got one of those bellies! normally I would be mad as she likes to make bitchy comments (one she grabbed my hips & said look at them  I was a size 8!!) but now I am quietly smiling:haha:

Hope everyone is doing ok today:hugs:
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I totally understand. Your pills work differently than I am used to...I didn't realize you had to wait for AF to start them.

I only have a 1week supply but the have to be starte a couple of days before af starts I only need to put it off by just over a week:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> Just a quick hello on my lunch break:hugs:
> 
> A girl here who is always commenting about what & how much people eat tapped my tummy with her ruler earlier & said look, I have got one of those bellies! normally I would be mad as she likes to make bitchy comments (one she grabbed my hips & said look at them  I was a size 8!!) but now I am quietly smiling:haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok today:hugs:
> xxxx

I would still be mad that's so rude to comment on other peoples eating habits and body shapes and sizes :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## honeysuede

I know she does it all the time she is so rude and sometimes hurtful. I have said something to her about it a few times. Xxxx


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Ladies!!! My boobs hurt so bad that it's ridiculous, can't even put my arms all the way down to my sides, walking around like one of those body builders. That can't be normal, to get bbs that sore, they woke me up all night :( and it's NOT a pregnant thing, it's my typical sore boobs. Sorry to be a complainer, but it just seems like an outrageous amount of pain for PMS.


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls, how is everyone?

Grace my last cycle was like that, I could feel it all the time, they were sore on the sides. 
I got really excited because I usually don't get super sore boobs, it only happened 2 other times last year, so needless to say I was hopeful  

When are you going to poas????


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I would hit that girl.:growlmad:

Laura, would your doc just let you stay on the pills continuously until you get closer to IVF?:hugs:

Grace, that just sucks.:hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls, how is everyone?

Grace my last cycle was like that, I could feel it all the time, they were sore on the sides. 
I got really excited because I usually don't get super sore boobs, it only happened 2 other times last year, so needless to say I was hopeful  

When are you going to poas????


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Jessica!


----------



## mammag

Morning Icca!! Will POAS here in about 20 minutes, after I get Aiden to school.


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I think I would hit that girl.:growlmad:
> 
> Laura, would your doc just let you stay on the pills continuously until you get closer to IVF?:hugs:
> 
> Grace, that just sucks.:hugs:

Yes but I think I would like one last attempt on our own I will make the decision when I finally get some idea of appointments so I know if there is any point in waiting if it's 2-3 months before ivf can start I think I will have to try one more at least but if we can start in 1-2 months then I will wate:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: girls


----------



## dachsundmom

Sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Just a quick hello on my lunch break:hugs:
> 
> A girl here who is always commenting about what & how much people eat tapped my tummy with her ruler earlier & said look, I have got one of those bellies! normally I would be mad as she likes to make bitchy comments (one she grabbed my hips & said look at them  I was a size 8!!) but now I am quietly smiling:haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok today:hugs:
> xxxx

I would have grabbed the ruler out of her hand and smacked her with it :growlmad:Cheeky mare ,:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> Morning Icca!! Will POAS here in about 20 minutes, after I get Aiden to school.

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think I would hit that girl.:growlmad:
> 
> Laura, would your doc just let you stay on the pills continuously until you get closer to IVF?:hugs:
> 
> Grace, that just sucks.:hugs:
> 
> Yes but I think I would like one last attempt on our own I will make the decision when I finally get some idea of appointments so I know if there is any point in waiting if it's 2-3 months before ivf can start I think I will have to try one more at least but if we can start in 1-2 months then I will wate:thumbup:Click to expand...

Good luck lovely ,sounds like u have it all worked out :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok the frers are buy one get one free in super drug :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think I would hit that girl.:growlmad:
> 
> Laura, would your doc just let you stay on the pills continuously until you get closer to IVF?:hugs:
> 
> Grace, that just sucks.:hugs:
> 
> Yes but I think I would like one last attempt on our own I will make the decision when I finally get some idea of appointments so I know if there is any point in waiting if it's 2-3 months before ivf can start I think I will have to try one more at least but if we can start in 1-2 months then I will wate:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck lovely ,sounds like u have it all worked out :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

OMG FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! B&B has allowed me to come in!!!!!!!!!!!! :) Will post Pee Stick Pics now :)


----------



## mammag

Untweaked, Tweaked and IC's
 



Attached Files:







8dpo answer.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 16









8dpotweak.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 12









DSCI0454.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Grumblebea

https://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMuZdN84PJg&feature=player_embedded

GM all, trying to see if I can load a viseo for Brooke, probably not :/


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole, so cute! How was Epcot? Porkchop would eat that baby's face before he let it play with a toy.:growlmad:


----------



## Grumblebea

Epcot was nice but kinda boring, I've been once before but BF nevver has so I took 1 for the team. Going to Hollywood Studios in a few weeks. 
Porkchop better learn to share and learn QUICK before your LO gets here. Have you told DD yet? If so how did it go? I'm sure shes excited.


----------



## dachsundmom

She took it much better than I thought she would...she has been promised that she would never be forced to babysit and that was good enough for her.:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

My new Christian louboutin shoes :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







b13cd208.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 3









4fd522b1.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> My new Christian louboutin shoes :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Grumblebea

dachsundmom said:


> She took it much better than I thought she would...she has been promised that she would never be forced to babysit and that was good enough for her.:thumbup:

That's what I told my dd but then she begs to babysit lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> She took it much better than I thought she would...she has been promised that she would never be forced to babysit and that was good enough for her.:thumbup:
> 
> That's what I told my dd but then she begs to babysit lol.Click to expand...

Do you pay her for sitting?


----------



## Grumblebea

Nice Laura.


----------



## honeysuede

Grace, I see a line on the FR but not sure of colour:wacko: do you see anything IRl?

Laura, love the shoes:thumbup: xxx


----------



## mammag

Totally saw something IRL, exact same as yesterday, came up immediately, but still leaning more towards :bfn:, I'm not convinced at all it's a real line, I've heard of pretty bad indents on the Answer tests.


----------



## mammag

Ordered a bunch of Wondfo's which should be here tomorrow, so hopefully I'll having some to pee on so I don't have to go buy any FRER.


----------



## wanabeamama

Have you got the other blue dye?


----------



## mammag

Yes, peed on that this morning, was nothing on that one. I know I'm supposed to post a pic when I pee, but I got caught up fighting to get back on B&B and didn't get a chance to. It had no line at all.


----------



## honeysuede

I have a good feeling for you Grace:hugs: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well it is early :hugs:


----------



## mammag

It's very early :) That's what I keep telling myself, and I've had some very distinct differences this 2ww that I can't help but notice, something is off. A couple of these things are things that have absolutely never have I felt in a 2ww before. One being that I am completely dry down below, lol, sorry TMI. But as you guys know from my constant mouth running, I almost always have a ton of Creamy CM throughout my 2ww, this month, absolutely nothing, sex was painful for me last night I'm so dry :blush: And DH kept commenting on how 'different' it felt. So it's really giving me more hope than I've had in a long time :)


----------



## Grumblebea

I don't really let her babysit, she's kinda imature and treats him more like a toy than a person. I will let her if I just run to the store or something quick but shes even fallen asleep while I was at the store once so not so much.


----------



## mammag

Grumblebea said:


> I don't really let her babysit, she's kinda imature and treats him more like a toy than a person. I will let her if I just run to the store or something quick but shes even fallen asleep while I was at the store once so not so much.

I was a terrible teenage babysitter, once I came over very early to my sisters house so her and her husband could go to an appt. both the kids were sleeping so I fell asleep, but I fell asleep so deeply that when my sister did come home, no amount of banging in the world woke me up, they wound up having to break the chain lock to get in, and I was about 20 ft from the door on the couch :blush: Completely drug and alcohol free I might add!! I've just always been a very deep sleeper.


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> Ordered a bunch of Wondfo's which should be here tomorrow, so hopefully I'll having some to pee on so I don't have to go buy any FRER.

I am sure I saw lines on the other tests babes ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:( I just had my best ever EWCM this sucks :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> :( I just had my best ever EWCM this sucks :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> :( I just had my best ever EWCM this sucks :cry:

Awwww :hugs: :hugs: Shitty :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwww OH has just popped open a bottle of Moët :)


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mammag

Lol, I don't know what that is, but I'm assuming it's a good thing so.... :holly:!!!!!


----------



## honeysuede

Off to bed girls, night night:sleep::sleep: love you all millions xxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg Grace you don't know what Moët is?????
 



Attached Files:







dc49bce2.jpg
File size: 105.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mammag

Lol, NO, I've also never seen wine glasses like that!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, you've never seen a champagne flute? LOL

Have a good sleep, T3!


----------



## waiting2c

Morning girls!! How is everyone today, I am enjoying a day off in the sunshine. Going to high tea later with a friend and out to dinner with OH tonight.


----------



## wanabeamama

OMFG grace I can not believe you have never had champagne???? It's a very special drink that's usually for special occasions but we have it after a stressfull or special occasion you should try some on valentines day :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

:haha: ok were sat here trying to work out a way of getting the :spermy: inside of me lol


----------



## dachsundmom

JIASC! lol


----------



## MrsStutler

wanabeamama said:


> :haha: ok were sat here trying to work out a way of getting the :spermy: inside of me lol

:rofl: That's the first thing I saw when I logged in to catch up...totally made my day.

Laura- Those shoes are so cute! I'd love a pair if I could get my fat feet into anything smaller than "shoebox size" at this point.

Whatever that Moet stuff is I want it...I've been dying for some booze, I'll drink just about anything at this point:haha: I'm the resident designated driver for the hubby and all his friends right now so I just sit at the bar with them and sip my water with lemon and stare with flat out lust at all the drinks the bartender makes. The other night was the worst when he made a Midori sour (one of my favorites) right in front of me. I damn near grabbed it out of his hand.:haha: Can't wait to bust open my bottle of Mascato bubbly after little Roxas is born. 

I ended up taking off work a bit early today since I'm feeling like complete crap, tons of crampy feelings and back pain. I seriously think this kid is going to show up early, but that's probably all wishful thinking. Of course I will update you guys as soon as I can when it does happen, thank God for smart phones:haha: I can't wait to see what the doctor says tomorrow, I hope I'm more dilated than last time. Got some really good news today too- We found out we are getting roughly $2,000 back from our taxes this year so that will enable me to take my 6 weeks off work :happydance: I was freaking out about us not having enough money saved up to pay all our bills without me working but my prayers have been answered!


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi girls! Been a very busy few days for me, sorry I haven't had time to catch up! :hugs: 

I didnt get a chance to say this yet, but Brooke your scan pic is just lovely!!! :) so happy for you!!! 

Hope all is well with everyone else!


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you! How is school? I miss school.:haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

School is lovely! The only way I am making I threw the ups and downs rite now is with school. :) I was offered and internship today and get to draw blood for the first time 2maro so something to look forward too! 

How u feeling?


----------



## dachsundmom

Just my usual...I am fine.:haha::hugs:

I keep saying I am going to start my PhD and then I never do it...:wacko:


----------



## MrsStutler

prettynpink29 said:


> School is lovely! The only way I am making I threw the ups and downs rite now is with school. :) I was offered and internship today and get to draw blood for the first time 2maro so something to look forward too!
> 
> How u feeling?

Ooooh I miss drawing blood so much! I just realized that sounds incredibly creepy!:haha: Hope you have fun!


----------



## prettynpink29

You have been lucky! No morning sickness or anything huh? 

You should go back to school, but after ur baby grows up :) enjoy those precious moments with your new little one :)


----------



## prettynpink29

MrsStutler said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> School is lovely! The only way I am making I threw the ups and downs rite now is with school. :) I was offered and internship today and get to draw blood for the first time 2maro so something to look forward too!
> 
> How u feeling?
> 
> Ooooh I miss drawing blood so much! I just realized that sounds incredibly creepy!:haha: Hope you have fun!Click to expand...

Lol not creepy at all!! Never thought I would be excited to play with needles and stab people! :haha:

What did you use to draw blood for?


----------



## mammag

Soft Cups Laura!!! You can go buy them at Wal Mart :) I was totally thinking that when I saw you talking about EWCM, but I didn't wanna say it cuz I didn't know what your thoughts were!! Lol. Hate to miss a perfectly good O!!!!!!!


----------



## mammag

Hi Heather!!!!!!! Ewww, blood makes me queasy :(


----------



## dachsundmom

prettynpink29 said:


> You have been lucky! No morning sickness or anything huh?
> 
> You should go back to school, but after ur baby grows up :) enjoy those precious moments with your new little one :)

I could totally write at home...I'd get 5 years to complete my dissertation. :thumbup:

I will be a working mom, just like I did with DD...I was not meant to be a SAHM.:blush:

The need to be in the office 65-70 hours a week isn't there anymore, but I cannot imagine being home full-time. I give a ton of credit to women who do it, I'm not that tough.:flower:


----------



## mammag

OMG, I'm so tired!!! Keep looking at the clock hoping it's bedtime and it's only 7:30!! :( Boo. I'm ready for bed.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, go to bed then...T can put the boys to bed.


----------



## mammag

He laid them down, I don't wanna fall asleep too early, cuz then I'll wake up at 2 and be up all night, have to make myself stay up till at least 10. I've been sitting on my ass all day, for some reason, that always makes me super tired, lol, you would think it was the other way around. I'm not a big sleeper, I usually stay up till 2 or 3 and get up every morning at 8. But every now and then it catches up with me.


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you still start work on Monday?


----------



## mammag

As far as I know, assuming they don't call at 8 pm tomorrow and change it again!


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi grace! I'm praying for you hun :) 

Brooke, lol I understand that because of working in a child care center, but I am the total opposite :) I would love to be a sahm! 

Laura, did I miss something!? You are trying so soon after surgery? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: hi ladies, not getting much chance to come on and post but am reading everything :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to all :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

MrsStutler said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> :haha: ok were sat here trying to work out a way of getting the :spermy: inside of me lol
> 
> :rofl: That's the first thing I saw when I logged in to catch up...totally made my day.
> 
> Laura- Those shoes are so cute! I'd love a pair if I could get my fat feet into anything smaller than "shoebox size" at this point.
> 
> Whatever that Moet stuff is I want it...I've been dying for some booze, I'll drink just about anything at this point:haha: I'm the resident designated driver for the hubby and all his friends right now so I just sit at the bar with them and sip my water with lemon and stare with flat out lust at all the drinks the bartender makes. The other night was the worst when he made a Midori sour (one of my favorites) right in front of me. I damn near grabbed it out of his hand.:haha: Can't wait to bust open my bottle of Mascato bubbly after little Roxas is born.
> 
> I ended up taking off work a bit early today since I'm feeling like complete crap, tons of crampy feelings and back pain. I seriously think this kid is going to show up early, but that's probably all wishful thinking. Of course I will update you guys as soon as I can when it does happen, thank God for smart phones:haha: I can't wait to see what the doctor says tomorrow, I hope I'm more dilated than last time. Got some really good news today too- We found out we are getting roughly $2,000 back from our taxes this year so that will enable me to take my 6 weeks off work :happydance: I was freaking out about us not having enough money saved up to pay all our bills without me working but my prayers have been answered!Click to expand...

Good luck with the doctor and that's wonderful news about the money ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Laura and Heather ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:grace good luck for today :hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies... Off to bed now .... Have a full on day tomorrow but will try check in and see what's what... See your tests etc grace.

Have a great weekend all


----------



## honeysuede

Morning, I am so glad it's friday. So freezing cold! Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Morning, I am so glad it's friday. So freezing cold! Have a good day everyone xxx

Wrap up warm babes ,happy Friday ,have my neice coming for the whole day 10-8 ,am really looking forward to it ,will post a pic of her later if it's ok ,love u ladies ,:kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

waiting2c said:


> Hey ladies... Off to bed now .... Have a full on day tomorrow but will try check in and see what's what... See your tests etc grace.
> 
> Have a great weekend all

Nite nite lovely ,:hugs::nope:


----------



## Grumblebea

T1, did you have your gender scan???


----------



## Grumblebea

Oh u did, I just read your journal :)))


----------



## dachsundmom

:hi:


----------



## wanabeamama

morning ladies :hugs: well the jizz ended up in my hair lol i dont have any soft cups and i cant go anywhere to get any but maby im just being sill and should just wait?

hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

laura big hugs:hugs: I am in the work canteen eating omlette and chips on me own, my lunch buddy isn't around today xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I prefer to eat on my own at work, I hate listening to other people eat lol :hugs::hugs:

Ughhhh post man has been still no appointment :growlmad:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> I prefer to eat on my own at work, I hate listening to other people eat lol :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ughhhh post man has been still no appointment :growlmad:

Is the snow still bad there? maybe that's why:hugs: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

No there's a tiny bit but the post man has still been just no letter for me :(


----------



## mrsb2010

wanabeamama said:


> morning ladies :hugs: well the jizz ended up in my hair lol i dont have any soft cups and i cant go anywhere to get any but maby im just being sill and should just wait?
> 
> hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Have they told you not to DTD for a bit? 

Could you erm just pop the little fella in at the last minute rather than doing a whole session? :blush:


----------



## wanabeamama

We were told no bd until I had my check up at 6weeks :( boooooo 
Here is today's opk it's still not quite positive :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







dae95f06.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, if you are really going to try this, the only option is going to be home insemination...which you can do without a SC.


----------



## wanabeamama

This is all I've got lol but what does he jizz in?
 



Attached Files:







d201f4ad.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dachsundmom

A clean plastic or glass container...do you have any lube left?


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I do have to mention, I am not sure if doing this before you get the all-clear from your doc is a good idea. I know you don't want to waste the cycle, but your body may not be ready for this and you are so close to IVF...I hate to see you do anything that could set you back.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke I have been thinking the same thing I can't see it working tbh I don't know if I should just hold my breath and let it pass or to try and call the hospital and ask if it's just the action I should avoid because of stitches and internal bruising?


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok I have decided to wait.


----------



## dachsundmom

I think waiting is best...I just don't know if your body can handle anymore right now.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs: thanks Brooke :flow:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Where is g and her pee sticks today????


----------



## dachsundmom

:shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

:coffee:


----------



## wanabeamama

:( opk is now positive


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> :( opk is now positive

:cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well looking on the bright side at least it wasn't on cd8 this time it's cd12 :D


----------



## dachsundmom

Just take the win...now you know when to expect AF and things can get rolling...the right way.:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:thumbup: yep onto the next step waiting for af lol


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Girls, sorry it's so late, went back to bed this morning. Here is my IC, completely :bfn: :( I don't think I'm gonna go get an FRER though, I don't know that I can handle a :bfn: FRER at 9 dpo.
 



Attached Files:







9dpo.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mammag

But on the bright side, it's SNOWING out!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs:


----------



## mammag

Sorry you're missing O Laura :( :hugs: I know it has to suck.


----------



## wanabeamama

It does but I have to start thinking positive now and I need to let my body rest BC ivf is going to be a lot of stress not just on my body but emotionally for oh and myself if been stressing over ttc for 22 months and have more to come so I need to take this opportunity to give my body and mind a rest :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## mammag

Ok, so I have to go out to get a couple of things, and I know I won't be able to NOT get an FRER, so well, stay tuned for that big let down here in a little bit :( Lol, sorry, being Debbie Downer today, woke up feeling not so positive.


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck G :hugs: cheer up there's always next cycle :flow:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wowzers I'm ovulating from the left where I had my cyst omg it hurts so bad :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...:cry::hugs:

Grace, I thought you were doing steriod therapy?


----------



## wanabeamama

Well at least I hope that's what it is and nothing more :(


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Well at least I hope that's what it is and nothing more :(

:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Laura, hope the pain goes away soon and sorry you are missing this month but I think you are right too to let your body heal :flower:

Grace, I got a neg at 11dpo and I was one that was always convinced that I would see a pos at 10dpo or nothing :blush:


----------



## mammag

Hey guys!! Dmom, I totally forgot about the steroid thing!! That sure was an adventure, it was T's doctor, not mine, a urologist, and the "steroids" the doc gave him were all outdated by nearly a YEAR!!!!!!! So needless to say, T did not take them. And I'm glad he didn't, the SA showed that he doesn't need them. We were both so convinced it was his sperm and not me that we just never considered it. So the steroids were a no go. FRER is BFN


----------



## mammag

Here it is :( Guess it is still early though, have two more, I'll take another one tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0464.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

What's this?
 



Attached Files:







28fa68e7.jpg
File size: 79.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all!! finally finished that week at work:happydance:

Grace, I can def see a line on Laura's pic xxx


----------



## mammag

IDK :shrug: I thought I saw something when I looked at the pic too, but if it is something, it is so super faint, I tested with my saved FMU, so maybe I'll try again here in a little bit if my urine isn't too diluted.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> IDK :shrug: I thought I saw something when I looked at the pic too, but if it is something, it is so super faint, I tested with my saved FMU, so maybe I'll try again here in a little bit if my urine isn't too diluted.

Hold your pee for a couple of hours:thumbup: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

There are all today lol
 



Attached Files:







5e707629.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

:hugs: Laura :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

It's ok. Its great timing as long as I get my follow up appointment on time :thumbup:


----------



## mammag

And I have my FS appt Tues. at 5 pm :) Super excited about that, wonder what he is going to do.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, what have you done so far?


----------



## MrsStutler

prettynpink29 said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> School is lovely! The only way I am making I threw the ups and downs rite now is with school. :) I was offered and internship today and get to draw blood for the first time 2maro so something to look forward too!
> 
> How u feeling?
> 
> Ooooh I miss drawing blood so much! I just realized that sounds incredibly creepy!:haha: Hope you have fun!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol not creepy at all!! Never thought I would be excited to play with needles and stab people! :haha:
> 
> What did you use to draw blood for?Click to expand...

I was a phlebotomist, I used to draw blood at the local hospital lab here but quit when I started my current job. I had so much fun doing it, and I miss it a lot. I still catch myself looking at people's veins sometimes:wacko: I really loved being in the ER, especially if we got a trauma in, that was always the highlight of my day. We have a lot of older people here too since we are a "resort town" so I got to deal with a lot of paper thin skin and itty bitty veins, which was always a challenge. The drug addicts were a good challenge too. The only thing I wouldn't do is draw on the babies, I would always pass those jobs off to the other girls. I had one baby that we couldn't get a decent vein on the leg or arm and had to use the head. Totally broke my heart, and it's a good thing we weren't doing all this in front of the parents because I think if it were my kid I would have freaked- even though I know it's all necessary.


----------



## MrsStutler

Grace- I thought I saw something on your pic too:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace when did you change your FS appointment :happydance:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> Grace, what have you done so far?

I have done blood work, internal exam and DH's SA. I know he checked my thyroid and pituitary? Or something like that. Also showed him past charts.


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> Grace when did you change your FS appointment :happydance:

I actually was able to call and just make it later in the day :) Yay for me, I think I'm going to have to double check though and find out what office it is at, cuz I'm not sure it's at the same one I went to last time.


----------



## dachsundmom

I assume an HSG is up next; maybe HysCosy instead, but doubtful.


----------



## mammag

Second FRER, gonna stop now.
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0471.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mammag

I don't know what that second thing is? He did mention HSG though, I'm not sure how this will all work out with me working now. Assuming they don't call me tonight and change it again. Hope they don't.


----------



## dachsundmom

The HSG takes all of 20 minutes and contrary to what you read, the cramping is no worse than AF...you might spot a little.


----------



## mammag

I tore that last test apart, cuz of course I thought I could see something, and it's the same as the one I had that one month, with the pink on the edges :( Why does FRER do this to me.
 



Attached Files:







9dpoFR.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 5









FRER.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 5









FRERSIDE.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope:


----------



## mammag

And my wondfo's look like they won't be here till tomorrow, should work out though, can't wait to get them, never had a wondfo before!!


----------



## wanabeamama

:nope: :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all  how is everyone today??

Ive had a slightly traumatic morning. Got up to find hundreds of maggots on kitchen and dining room floor and a foul stench. No idea where they came from we only been living here 6 days and I'm anal about wiping benches and keeping food scraps outside. Was awful.


----------



## mammag

waiting2c said:


> Morning all  how is everyone today??
> 
> Ive had a slightly traumatic morning. Got up to find hundreds of maggots on kitchen and dining room floor and a foul stench. No idea where they came from we only been living here 6 days and I'm anal about wiping benches and keeping food scraps outside. Was awful.

Oh :( That sounds awful, traumatic would be the word I think I would use as well!!! I wonder what would cause that?!?! Maybe something dead in the rafters??


----------



## wanabeamama

Holy shit t1 that needs looking into :(


----------



## waiting2c

Still can't find a source. Have disinfectanted every surface and mopped and steam cleaned carpets. Not ideal for today as have so much prep for my party tonight but I feel better that it's all clean now.


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls!! 

just popped in to say have a wonderful friday!! :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: heather :hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

Holy hell, maggots give me the creeps. I hope you get it figured out!

Well the doctors visit today was about as uninformative as possible. I'm still only a cm and she didnt tell me anything else. I hope he comes soon, I'm so freakin anxious.


----------



## mammag

When I went to the doc and was 1 cm, I had him less than a week later at 36 weeks! So in all likelihood you could go any time mrs. S!!! :) Yay!! Can't wait to see him!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hi:


----------



## MrsStutler

mammag said:


> When I went to the doc and was 1 cm, I had him less than a week later at 36 weeks! So in all likelihood you could go any time mrs. S!!! :) Yay!! Can't wait to see him!!!

I thought for sure I would have gotten another cm since 2 weeks ago, I was pretty disappointed this time. I still have no idea what position he is in- I'm assuming head down since the doc hasn't said anything. I like my doctor but she just doesn't tell me any info at all. I just wish I had a date, if I just knew when, I would be so much calmer but the fact that "technically" labor could start anytime drives me insane. It's like knowing somebody is going to punch you within the next few weeks but just not knowing when or where. I can't watch baby shows on TV anymore since it just makes me depressed, it's kind of like TCC all over again...but just slightly different.


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla, are you still working?


----------



## amommy

https://i44.tinypic.com/34oczs5.jpg
todays opk


----------



## dachsundmom

I saw 2 more days!


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> Kayla, are you still working?

Yup, still working. I had planned on working right up until labor but the thought of leaving sooner is sounding pretty good.


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning all :hi:


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwwww I'm supposed how light she is though but very cute :)
 



Attached Files:







de92e36a.jpg
File size: 132.2 KB
Views: 1









ab7ecc27.jpg
File size: 107 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Desperado167

Aw she's adorable ,:cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all:hugs: I am off out shopping then me & OH are having lunch but I am an irritable munter at the minute & keep having a go at him.

Wow MRS, sounds like you are getting close:happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## Grumblebea

Morning ladies. How is everyone? I'm a little down, with my last BFP (and loss) I would have been due this coming week :( Guess it's for the best since we aren't together anymore but still sad none the less. Going to the gym in a bit and keep busy. Will check in later.


----------



## Desperado167

Grumblebea said:


> Morning ladies. How is everyone? I'm a little down, with my last BFP (and loss) I would have been due this coming week :( Guess it's for the best since we aren't together anymore but still sad none the less. Going to the gym in a bit and keep busy. Will check in later.

Sorry babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:I was due on Thursday :cry:Big big hugs,it's not easy ,well done on keeping busy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :aww: it's ok to be like that T3 it's only natural when your pg :hugs: enjoy your lunch 
My oh is taking me out to a super posh restraunt next week for lunch but were staying local for valentines to see how I manage :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Grumblebea said:


> Morning ladies. How is everyone? I'm a little down, with my last BFP (and loss) I would have been due this coming week :( Guess it's for the best since we aren't together anymore but still sad none the less. Going to the gym in a bit and keep busy. Will check in later.

:cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry keeping busy is the best way :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. How is everyone? I'm a little down, with my last BFP (and loss) I would have been due this coming week :( Guess it's for the best since we aren't together anymore but still sad none the less. Going to the gym in a bit and keep busy. Will check in later.
> 
> Sorry babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:I was due on Thursday :cry:Big big hugs,it's not easy ,well done on keeping busy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Grumblebea

Laura, I love your outlook on things at the moment :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning B :hi:


----------



## Grumblebea

Just finished my continuing ED for my hygiene liscence (expires at the end of the month), so now I have time to read Brooke's journal :)
Laura have you ever thought about starting one too?


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, Laura needs a journal!:happydance:


----------



## Grumblebea

Up to page 27 :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Up to page 27 :)

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

I do have one somewhere but I was just talking to myself lol :( I had no followers lol I will try and find it


----------



## Grumblebea

I will read it!


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm in!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok the link is in my siggy it's really boring lol


----------



## dachsundmom

The link isn't working.


----------



## wanabeamama

How about now?


----------



## dachsundmom

It worked!


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol I got bored of updating to myself haha I'm not very interesting :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

God it's so cold today :cold: I ordered a dress for valentines it's not my usual style but it ok


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you have a link?


----------



## wanabeamama

The black one.
 



Attached Files:







180297b0.jpg
File size: 96.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## honeysuede

Nice dress Laura:thumbup: Like the journal too:hugs: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks I wouldn't usually wear something so floaty and girly lol what are you doing for valentines


----------



## honeysuede

My OH doesn't like valentines much so we are just having a night in & I will do some dinner. We have bought each other presents, I got him a dvd box set he wanted, not sure what I am gonna get yet, better be good though:haha::haha: 

How about you?? xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

We're going to a restraunt near by I've not been out yet so don't want to go too far I can't wait to dress up I'm sick of walking round in pj's lol


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> We're going to a restraunt near by I've not been out yet so don't want to go too far I can't wait to dress up I'm sick of walking round in pj's lol

:haha::haha: I know what you mean hun. Will make you feel great getting all dressed up:hugs:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Where is everyone today? Lol I'm watching scrubs I love it :D


----------



## honeysuede

I am watching Despertae housewives & am about to have a nap:sleep::sleep:xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hehe enjoy your nap :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Girls!! Sorry I've been gone all day!!! Went to file taxes early this morning, did manage to test, :bfn: but couldn't take pics as DH was hovering and we were in a hurry!! My wondfos did come, so hoping I get a chance to use on of them later.


----------



## mammag

Wondfo
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0475.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## amommy

Hello Ladies sorry for the long periods of time between my posts. I am up visiting my mom at the moment, she is still having a time of it, but at least she is home.

Pretty exciting news for all of those who are preggy!! 

Here is my CD 10 OPK, pretty close
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-11_16.33.12.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wanabeamama

Not long now amommy :hugs:


----------



## amommy

yeps... day or two should do it!
Hope you are doing alright :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Oooooo another tww'er :happydance: hope you have managed some :sex: 
I'm doing ok thanks :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Holy shit Whitney Houston has died omg :cry:


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls, how is everyone doing? 

Omg, I can't believe whitney is gone :cry:


----------



## mammag

RIP Whitney #sad


----------



## mammag

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...rible-especially-since-my-bf-broke-up-me.html

This post pisses me off, actually shaking. WTFever.


----------



## Jess19

Wow! That's a shame :-(


----------



## amommy

I know, wow first Michael and now Whitney.. Makes you feel horrible when its someone that is around our generation! 
DTD last night hon, and hope to get together tomorrow morning again.. Just crossing fingers that will be enough! He is a really nice donor :)


----------



## amommy

I know, wow first Michael and now Whitney.. Makes you feel horrible when its someone that is around our generation! 
DTD last night hon, and hope to get together tomorrow morning again.. Just crossing fingers that will be enough! He is a really nice donor :)


----------



## honeysuede

Morning all:hugs: sad about Whitney:cry: only 48:cry:
I am off to visit my grandad at the care home then having lunch with dad & egg mayo (Step mum) as it's her 26th bday this week. Oh the fun xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning t3 omg egg mayo is only 26???? That must be so weirded :wacko: 
Wow have fun lol 
Ha I'm watching supernanny us I love JO lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning!:hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Morning ladies. Whitney died? Oh shit, I guess I need to turn the tv on once in a while. Brooke, I'm on page 45. Laura, I promise to get to yours once I finish with B's.
Had a nice busy day yesterday. Went to gym, laser hair removal, lunch with BF, Church with BF (and he didn't catch fire and he liked it!!!), out to Indian food for dinner then played Wii unti late. Need to clean and do bills today :( Hope all is well!


----------



## Jess19

:hi: good morning


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, do you have a day-off today?


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi girls well it's rather quiet round here lol


----------



## Jess19

Nope no day off for this girl, not for 4 more days


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all:hugs:

I am home now, what a NIGHTMARE egg mayo is, she is massive at 33 weeks pg, kept telling me all the negative things I have to come & how shit it apparently is then got angry at dad for saying he is so excited about finally being a grandad by saying "what about your own fucking kids!!" she HATES that I am pg as I think she sees it as me stealing her thunder in a way if that makes sense? she is having dad's 7th kid & she feels the focus will come off her. It's all so pathetic. Sorry for ranting.

So how is everyone today?
xxxxxx


----------



## mrsb2010

honeysuede said:


> Hi all:hugs:
> 
> I am home now, what a NIGHTMARE egg mayo is, she is massive at 33 weeks pg, kept telling me all the negative things I have to come & how shit it apparently is then got angry at dad for saying he is so excited about finally being a grandad by saying "what about your own fucking kids!!" she HATES that I am pg as I think she sees it as me stealing her thunder in a way if that makes sense? she is having dad's 7th kid & she feels the focus will come off her. It's all so pathetic. Sorry for ranting.
> 
> So how is everyone today?
> xxxxxx

:hugs::hugs: She sounds like a nightmare! Thats so sweet of your Dad to be excited. And take no notice of her, yes its uncomfortable and there's always something wrong (ie pains, heartburn, backache etc etc) but its definately not shit and she doesnt know how lucky she is! 

I am 32 week tomorrow and we just packed my hospital bag and now im crapping myself as its getting so close :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow it sounds like she's got some growing up to do :( nobody will take your thunder it's loveley that your dad is excited and you know I hate it when women say its awfull being pregnant and complain :( grrr


----------



## honeysuede

mrsb2010 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Hi all:hugs:
> 
> I am home now, what a NIGHTMARE egg mayo is, she is massive at 33 weeks pg, kept telling me all the negative things I have to come & how shit it apparently is then got angry at dad for saying he is so excited about finally being a grandad by saying "what about your own fucking kids!!" she HATES that I am pg as I think she sees it as me stealing her thunder in a way if that makes sense? she is having dad's 7th kid & she feels the focus will come off her. It's all so pathetic. Sorry for ranting.
> 
> So how is everyone today?
> xxxxxx
> 
> :hugs::hugs: She sounds like a nightmare! Thats so sweet of your Dad to be excited. And take no notice of her, yes its uncomfortable and there's always something wrong (ie pains, heartburn, backache etc etc) but its definately not shit and she doesnt know how lucky she is!
> 
> I am 32 week tomorrow and we just packed my hospital bag and now im crapping myself as its getting so close :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks sweet:hugs: I know, I told her after TTC for so long I just feel blessed & welcome any uncomfortable / painful bits.

Wow 32 weeks how exciting!!! I bet pacing the back made it sooo real!!:happydance::hugs: xx


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Wow it sounds like she's got some growing up to do :( nobody will take your thunder it's loveley that your dad is excited and you know I hate it when women say its awfull being pregnant and complain :( grrr

I know me too, I am just gonna ignore her & be happy with what I have. Bring on all the "negatives" as I don't see them that way:hugs: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

mrsb2010 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Hi all:hugs:
> 
> I am home now, what a NIGHTMARE egg mayo is, she is massive at 33 weeks pg, kept telling me all the negative things I have to come & how shit it apparently is then got angry at dad for saying he is so excited about finally being a grandad by saying "what about your own fucking kids!!" she HATES that I am pg as I think she sees it as me stealing her thunder in a way if that makes sense? she is having dad's 7th kid & she feels the focus will come off her. It's all so pathetic. Sorry for ranting.
> 
> So how is everyone today?
> xxxxxx
> 
> :hugs::hugs: She sounds like a nightmare! Thats so sweet of your Dad to be excited. And take no notice of her, yes its uncomfortable and there's always something wrong (ie pains, heartburn, backache etc etc) but its definately not shit and she doesnt know how lucky she is!
> 
> I am 32 week tomorrow and we just packed my hospital bag and now im crapping myself as its getting so close :haha:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: exciting :)


----------



## mammag

It's got a fucking line on it, it's got a mother fucking line on it. OMG, you guys should see this IRL. I'm shaking like a motherfucking leaf. Excuse my language. I'm freaking out.
 



Attached Files:







11dpo.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mammag

Better pic?
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0500.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mammag

I tweaked it, SHIT I can't get it to show on my camera
 



Attached Files:







11dpoteweak.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG Grace I can see a mother effing line on it too :haha::haha::happydance::happydance:

T3 what a b!tch your stepmother is - I just talked to my dad on the phone and wanted to tell him but I'm not telling him when mine (SM) is around so I told him to call me back when he was on his own as I had something important to tell him that I didn't want her knowing :haha::haha:


----------



## mammag

I can't stop staring at it, it's so fucking pink. If this is an evap, I will absolutely be devastated, this is IN the time limit!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammag

I don't have to squint or tilt or anything, I mean it's just THERE. I'm literally shaking. I'm gonna try and take a better pic.


----------



## Butterfly67

Don't worry about a better pic cos I could easily see it in the first one and in the one that was lengthways :thumbup: I really hope this is it for you :happydance::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

I see it!!! I see it!!! OMG Im so excited for you Grace....


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg grace I see it :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> I don't have to squint or tilt or anything, I mean it's just THERE. I'm literally shaking. I'm gonna try and take a better pic.

I can see it ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mammag

It's starting to dry now
 



Attached Files:







wondfo.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## honeysuede

YAY I SEE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I KNEW IT WAS YOUR MONTH!!!!! :happydance::kiss::hugs::dance::wohoo::wohoo: XXX


----------



## mammag

Guys this CAN'T be an evap!! I swear to god, I don't know what to think. So so afraid to take another one.


----------



## honeysuede

Do you have any other tests?? xxx


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> Guys this CAN'T be an evap!! I swear to god, I don't know what to think. So so afraid to take another one.

Do it babes u will be fine ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

:test::test::test:


----------



## waiting2c

That is a pink line grace... a pink one..... 

Yay !!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mammag

I peed in a cup, almost looked like water, way too diluted, gonna hold it for a couple of more hours and try again. OMG!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammag

I Inverted it :)
 



Attached Files:







11dpoinvert.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 8


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> I peed in a cup, almost looked like water, way too diluted, gonna hold it for a couple of more hours and try again. OMG!!!!!!!!

:happydance::hugs: so excited for you:mrgreen::hugs2: xx


----------



## mammag

I'm so scared, I swear to god if it's not real I'll never pee on another stick again.


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> I'm so scared, I swear to god if it's not real I'll never pee on another stick again.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg
 



Attached Files:







340fbe5e.jpg
File size: 123.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jess19

Yey :happydance: 10 bfps!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Just pee on another damn test already!!!!!!!:coffee: (haha that sounds bitchy huh? It's not I promise!) I saw a line on every single pic that you posted. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jess19 said:


> Yey :happydance: 10 bfps!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

I think you will be just fine G:thumbup::happydance::hugs: xx


----------



## Jess19

Test! 

Lol I'm at work but ill keep checking in.....this is so exciting!!


----------



## mammag

Lol, I will, I promise, just wanna savor this moment for a little while first. Just going to not drink anything for a couple of hours, so I can really trust my result.


----------



## wanabeamama

Edit and un edit of graces test yesterday
 



Attached Files:







18c065b0.jpg
File size: 103.3 KB
Views: 10









9e9c0aa4.jpg
File size: 79.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Grumblebea

OH SNAP Grace, I think U got a BIG FAT POSITIVE there! Yayyyyyyy!!!


----------



## harri

I see it Grace!!!!! :thumbup: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## Grumblebea

Almost 3,000 pages too! Laura, guess who's next???


----------



## mammag

Thanks Laura!!! I hope this is really it. I'm so f'ing excited, gonna go chill out on the couch and watch some TV before I have a panic attack!! :)


----------



## wanabeamama

No idea :shrug:


----------



## MrsStutler

Holy shit Grace- I see it on ALL of them! :hugs::hugs: So excited! I can see it better on those than some of the first cheapies I did!!:happydance:

Afternoon everybody! So I totally got all excited thinking I was finally going into labor last night/early this morning. I woke up with quite possibly the most painful and longest contraction I've had yet but alas...it was just the one. Stupid body is just messing with me now. Been kinda crampy all morning so I'm hoping things are happening. Not being able to control this is driving me a bit nuts.:wacko:


----------



## Grumblebea

Yours will be soon!


----------



## mammag

Ok, tested again, and THERE IS A LINE ON THIS ONE TOO!!!!!!!!! I'm so freaking freaked out, the pee was dilute, line is harder to see than on the last one, so I tweaked most of these pics. all of the same test.
 



Attached Files:







11dpo2.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 16









11dpo3 (2).jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 10









11dpo4th.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 12









invert.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wanabeamama

MrsStutler said:


> Holy shit Grace- I see it on ALL of them! :hugs::hugs: So excited! I can see it better on those than some of the first cheapies I did!!:happydance:
> 
> Afternoon everybody! So I totally got all excited thinking I was finally going into labor last night/early this morning. I woke up with quite possibly the most painful and longest contraction I've had yet but alas...it was just the one. Stupid body is just messing with me now. Been kinda crampy all morning so I'm hoping things are happening. Not being able to control this is driving me a bit nuts.:wacko:

Oohhhhh come on out baby roxas we want to see you :happydance:


----------



## mammag

This can't be real guys.


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace it's time to get a frer


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> Grace it's time to get a frer

I CAN'T GRRRRRR!!!!!!! I didn't think I would be needing to go anywhere today, DH is gone and I didn't ask him to leave me any money or anything, he left me $10 anyway, but that's not enough for an FRER!!! AHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## honeysuede

That has to be :bfp::happydance:xx


----------



## Jess19

Test! 

Lol I'm at work but ill keep checking in.....this is so exciting!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace it that wee I see on the paper :rofl:


----------



## mammag

Here are the two (on top) that I've taken today, next to one from yesterday (on bottom) that still has NO line, neither do any of the other ones I have taken before today.
 



Attached Files:







compare.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## honeysuede

Oh I wish I could some how get an FRER to you right now:wacko:xx


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Grace it's time to get a frer
> 
> I CAN'T GRRRRRR!!!!!!! I didn't think I would be needing to go anywhere today, DH is gone and I didn't ask him to leave me any money or anything, he left me $10 anyway, but that's not enough for an FRER!!! AHHHHHHH!!!!!!Click to expand...

What about an answer? Use your card, rob the shop steel from a small child just get a frer lol


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Grace it's time to get a frer
> 
> I CAN'T GRRRRRR!!!!!!! I didn't think I would be needing to go anywhere today, DH is gone and I didn't ask him to leave me any money or anything, he left me $10 anyway, but that's not enough for an FRER!!! AHHHHHHH!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> What about an answer? Use your card, rob the shop steel from a small child just get a frer lolClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> Grace it that wee I see on the paper :rofl:

LMAO!!! :rofl: I don't KNOW!!!! :rofl: I've been using the same sheet of paper for taking pics of tests for 2 months, so probably is!! Even though only the tests go on the paper, never my actual pee cup, dipping only happens in the restroom.


----------



## Jess19

Omg!!! 
Super big congrats!!!


----------



## honeysuede

Grace on the last pic of all the tests there is no denying pink lines on the last 2:happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## mammag

honeysuede said:


> Grace on the last pic of all the tests there is no denying pink lines on the last 2:happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx

I know!! I'm staring at them right now, and totally freaking out.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Grace on the last pic of all the tests there is no denying pink lines on the last 2:happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx
> 
> I know!! I'm staring at them right now, and totally freaking out.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: we need FRER:haha: xx


----------



## Grumblebea

^WSS


----------



## wanabeamama

Get a frer


----------



## mammag

Lol, I'm too big a chicken for FRER even if I could, I'll take another one of these in the morning. Fx'd!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

I see very good lines on the top two, and a faint one on the bottom one Grace. I really honestly do think this is it for you. I am so happy and excited for you.


----------



## honeysuede

That's ages away:haha::haha::haha: GL hun xxxx
But I know you won't need it:thumbup: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







75384313.jpg
File size: 152.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> :hugs:

:rofl:


----------



## mammag

I can't let my dog out, there is some little jack russel running around in my yard, afraid he's here to take advantage of her :( Lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww a doggy bfp lol


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> Awww a doggy bfp lol

Awww, lol, I wouldn't mind, they would be the tiniest puppies ever.


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww how cute lol grace how are you going to get a frer?


----------



## mammag

Lmao Laura, so much for my attempted subject change. I'm not sure, not sure when DH will even be home, he forgot his phone on the counter :(


----------



## wanabeamama

You can't get off that easy :hugs: what time does he usually get home?


----------



## wanabeamama

OMG you can record it :hugs:


----------



## mammag

He's not at work, he's at his dads wrenching on motorcycles, so it could be 9pm before he gets here, or he could get here in 5 minutes, it's hard telling, depends on how cold he gets down in the garage, but since he spent the last 3 weekends installing a wood burner down there, I think he'll probably be gone a while.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, what did I miss?:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: Brooke where have you been lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I've been at lunch and the grocery.:thumbup:

Let me see if I have this right, Grace has a maybe BFP, but no way to get a FR? Why the hell not?!:happydance::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yup that's right I'm about to get on a plane with a frer I gota see this bfp :happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

How frustrating Grace!!! I have a frer (well the nz version of one) here in a drawer!! If only you were in NZ


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, are you without a car or $?:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Are u feeling better then Brooke?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Are u feeling better then Brooke?:hugs::hugs:

I would feel better if I could take something...but, the stuff has to get done around here and the weekend is the only time I have off of work.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Are u feeling better then Brooke?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I would feel better if I could take something...but, the stuff has to get done around here and the weekend is the only time I have off of work.:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke please take care of yourself and bubba :( take it easy :hugs:

OMG where the hell is grace it's killing me I need her to pee and pee again lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee:


----------



## wanabeamama

:coffee: :coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## mammag

Lol, I'm here, sorry guys, the kids were hungry!!! I have a car, just not enough cash to buy an FRER. Soooo, we are now playing the waiting on T game.


----------



## mrsb2010

GRACE! Oh my goodness. Drive to wherever DH is and demand he give you more money!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sigh...Grace...use a credit card and go to Walmart, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

I can't take the suspension lol


----------



## mammag

I don't have the card!!!! Lol, I have MY card, but I haven't put any money on it since someone robbed me last month. I've just been using his. So, no card, no cash, and he is a good 45 minutes away one way, trust me guys, if I could go get one, I would have already done it.


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke how far away from grace are you lol


----------



## mrsb2010

Call his dad and tell him he has to come home! Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Ummm, I think about 45-60 minutes. She is south of me.:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

This is an emergency lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Good Luck Grace!!! :hugs: I will be checking in later to see your next test! :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather how are you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: Laura :) 

I am doing ok hun! How are you feeling?


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm fine thank you just eager to move on to the next step. Glad you doing better :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Oh I can't wait.....good luck grace!!!


----------



## mammag

Brooke I didn't know you were sick :hugs: I think it's been going around here :( Hope you feel better soon. On a DIFFERENT subject, I'm so super excited to start work in the morning!!! But don't worry I will test and post w/ FMU :)


----------



## Jess19

Oh I can't wait.....good luck grace!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Big day tomorrow grace I can't wait :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

woohoo - something to look forward to when I get up tomorrow. First thing I do each morning is read up on the thread off my phone, then get up and get organised.


----------



## Butterfly67

It's 10am here - guess I'll have to wait a bit longer! :haha: :coffee:


----------



## wanabeamama

:coffee: :coffee::coffee: how long we gotta wait?


----------



## mammag

Lol, goodness guys, it's only 7 am here!! Letting my dog out for a minute and I'll go test.


----------



## harri

Ooo how exciting! Glad I have a day off work now :haha: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Yey!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Oooooo how exciting :) grace did you get a frer?


----------



## honeysuede

Yay!! lloks like I turned up in time for the testing action:happydance::happydance: GL hun xxxx


----------



## mammag

The suns not out yet, so it was hard to get a pic, but hang on and I'll post :)


----------



## mammag

No FRER, I was too tired by the time T got home :( Sorry.


----------



## mammag

Line is still there, harder to see cuz it's so dark. But it is STILL there!!
 



Attached Files:







12dpo.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 17


----------



## honeysuede

:bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I can still see it!!! YAY!


----------



## mammag

It's so much darker than yesterday,this can't be f'ing real guys, I CAN'T Get a PIC!!!!!

Excuse my nail!! I need to paint them :blush:
 



Attached Files:







12dpo2.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mammag

TY guys, I'm so f'ing excited, I wish you could all come see it in real life!!! I have to get ready for work now though!!! :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Time for a different test brand hun x x


----------



## harri

I see it! :happydance: hurry up sunlight! X


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace you have to get a frer today :)


----------



## harri

I agree, surely its time for a FRER x


----------



## wanabeamama

GET A FRER go get one on your lunch break :)


----------



## Jess19

I see it!!!
I want to see a frer too!!!


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> GET A FRER go get one on your lunch break :)

yes, you must get one, we demand it:haha::haha: xx


----------



## mrsb2010

And a digi!!! lol 

Good luck on your first day too xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Grumblebea

Oh how exciting Grace. 1st thing I did when I woke up to day was look, evem BEFORE COFFEE! Good luck with the new job...good things are happenening for you.

GM to all the other ladies. I need to take my LO back to the DR's, sounds like he has pneo (IDK how to spell it).


----------



## wanabeamama

:( awww I have no idea what that is but hope he gets better :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole...pneumonia? I hope he feels better soon...my dad called this morning and he said it was in the 30s there last night, but back into the 70s today.


----------



## Grumblebea

I meant to say pneumonia but kinda hard to spell. He's been sick for 10 days now. I took him to the Dr last Tues but wasn't better by Fri so I asked his dad to take him in on Sat, he said oh no he sounds better. He's out of his F'ING mind!!! He sounds AWFUL!!!! Thanks Laurs.


----------



## Grumblebea

30's yesterday, 41 right now. I know that doesn't sound bad to most people but to us Floridians....it's freezing! Heater, slippers, hot cocoa. Our blood is just way too thin! Taking him in in just a few. B are you feeling any better? Oh and thanks for asking :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I would feel better if I could take something to clear out my sinuses...if I can't figure it out, I am sure I will end up with a sinus infection, so Idk what in the hell to do.:nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww hope he is ok :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

It's 27 here!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Its 7 here but I don't need to go out lol


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> I would feel better if I could take something to clear out my sinuses...if I can't figure it out, I am sure I will end up with a sinus infection, so Idk what in the hell to do.:nope:

What about trying something menthol in a bowl of hot water do they sell oblas oil there? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Grumblebea said:


> I meant to say pneumonia but kinda hard to spell. He's been sick for 10 days now. I took him to the Dr last Tues but wasn't better by Fri so I asked his dad to take him in on Sat, he said oh no he sounds better. He's out of his F'ING mind!!! He sounds AWFUL!!!! Thanks Laurs.

Hope he's ok:hugs: xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I have never seen that product here.


----------



## wanabeamama

It's just a menthol oil you can use it as a rub or put in in a bowl of water or on a tissue it's an inhalant decongestant


----------



## MrsStutler

ooooh I'm so excited Grace!!!!:happydance::hugs:

-I'm jealous of all the cold weather. It's been way too warm here already, supposed to be 70 today. I was actually wearing shorts yesterday:dohh: in February!

-I use the simply saline stuff to clear up my sinuses. I hate it but it helps a lot and it's safe. Somebody said to try a Netti pot...but we will see 10ft of snow here before that happens.


----------



## honeysuede

MrsStutler said:


> ooooh I'm so excited Grace!!!!:happydance::hugs:
> 
> -I'm jealous of all the cold weather. It's been way too warm here already, supposed to be 70 today. I was actually wearing shorts yesterday:dohh: in February!
> 
> -I use the simply saline stuff to clear up my sinuses. I hate it but it helps a lot and it's safe. Somebody said to try a Netti pot...but we will see 10ft of snow here before that happens.

No Labour yet then hun? xx


----------



## MrsStutler

No :nope: DH and I went walking around under the London Bridge, fed the ducks and then walked up and down the steps there yesterday. Nice little date for us but it apparently didn't help bring on labor. I spent all night bouncing on my ball and rocking in my chair and managed to get a few good contractions going but then they stopped. I've also been abusing poor DH, he isn't complaining though:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

MrsStutler said:


> No :nope: DH and I went walking around under the London Bridge, fed the ducks and then walked up and down the steps there yesterday. Nice little date for us but it apparently didn't help bring on labor. I spent all night bouncing on my ball and rocking in my chair and managed to get a few good contractions going but then they stopped. I've also been abusing poor DH, he isn't complaining though:haha:

:haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Come out baby Roxas:haha::haha:


----------



## honeysuede

:thumbup::thumbup::haha::haha: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

How crazy would it be if the person that started the thread got a bfp the day the first thread baby is born


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> How crazy would it be if the person that started the thread got a bfp the day the first thread baby is born

That would be great:happydance: xx


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL Mrs S your ticker says you have 16 days left - you'll wear him out by then :haha::haha:

B when you spoke to your Dad did you tell him or did you already tell him before? :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

NO, I have not told my father...would have this morning, but he was getting ready to tee off, lol. Maybe when he calls next week.


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha: need a golf smilie!


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Grumblebea

OK so it's bronchitis with pneumonia in lower part of right lung :( I'm so mad at his dad. I told him to take him back to the Dr's but hes too worried about my bussiness, arshole!


----------



## waiting2c

Couldnt see pics on my phone this morning but am at work now and can def see a line Grace. How flippin exciting!!

Hope you have a fantastic first day at work!

:hi: everyone else! How are your mondays going? Ive just gotten to work at 7.20am for a staff meeting at 7.30am only to find out it was cancelled and no one told me :-(


----------



## dachsundmom

WTF?!:growlmad: He couldn't be bothered to go to urgent care and the effing pharmacy?!:hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

wow Nicole, that is terrible. I hope your son feels better soon. What a jerkface of a father to not take him to get care sooner.


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg poor little sole I hope he gets better soon no thanks to his dumb ass father :(


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh Nicole I hope he recovers quickly. Lungs are a bitch to clean out, poor thing:hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Wow Mrs S - I cant believe you only have 16 days to go!! Will be exciting to have our first thread baby born!


----------



## MrsStutler

It's funny how 16 days now feels like a damn eternity. I think part of my problem is that we are all ready and just waiting on him to show up. I have nothing to do but occupy my time with trying to evict him- that and BnB lol:haha:


----------



## Grumblebea

Brooke, he wouldn't even had to have done that; his dr is open on Sat. just too lazy and worried about what I am doing. Piece of SH*T! 
Mrs S, it will be here before you know it. I had my last LO 2 weeks early thank God cause he was 9 pounds 9 ounces!


----------



## dachsundmom

Grumblebea said:


> Brooke, he wouldn't even had to have done that; his dr is open on Sat. just too lazy and worried about what I am doing. Piece of SH*T!
> Mrs S, it will be here before you know it. I had my last LO 2 weeks early thank God cause he was 9 pounds 9 ounces!

:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Where the he'll is grace with her frer?


----------



## mammag

Hi girls!! Just walked in the door. No FRER, I'm too afraid to get one :( I'm gonna wait till 14 dpo and see if AF comes, I just couldn't take a :bfn: on an FRER, I would be devastated. I can't do it.


----------



## harri

Are you going to pee on another wondfo for us then? :haha: 
Totally understand honey :hugs: :hugs: 

How was your first day??? Xxx


----------



## mammag

It was good!! Boring YAWN!! Lol, I'm in training for the first 2 weeks, so 8 solid hours of sitting on my ass listening to a lecture. Learned a lot though, really excited to start actually doing the work. Even though she said 1/3 of the class won't even finish, because this kind of work isn't for everyone. 

Did take another wondfo just now, waiting to look at it, dipped one in water too, so we'll see if I get lines on both or neither or what happens!!


----------



## Jess19

Aww :-( 

Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## harri

I bet you're tired now!! Can't wait to see! Xx


----------



## Jess19

Oh this is going to be good!!


----------



## mammag

Here it is, my test on top, water test on bottom
 



Attached Files:







12dpopm.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mammag

Do you guys really think I might be pregnant? I don't know what to think?


----------



## waiting2c

I do Grace..... there is a pink as line on your test!


----------



## harri

Well I don't think you can argue with that!!!:hugs: :hugs: :happydance: :happydance: 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/e15c971f.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace that is a bfp omg you really need a frer or another brand at least


----------



## waiting2c

Its a really good line Grace....... I cant wait to see another brand of test!!!!


----------



## Jess19

That's totally a bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Lookin good Grace!!! :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Ha heather I love your avatar pic it makes me smile :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

After it sat a minute (my test)
 



Attached Files:







12dpopm2.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jess19

Your eggo is prego! :happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

:haha: Laura! Makes me smile too :) 

Grace, the line looks really good, but you should get a more reliable test to know for sure! I think you said you weren't ready to do that yet? But to me, it is better seeing a bfn then getting my hope up only to be crushed :hugs: :hugs: just a thought hun! :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace I think it's safe to say YOUR PREGNANT :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mammag

I love you guys, I hope this is real :)


----------



## waiting2c

Are you going to get a different brand of test Grace???


----------



## prettynpink29

I really really really hope this is real for you too Grace!!!!!! 

come on sticky bean!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

That is real please get a frer I saw a line in the one you posted the other day I know there will be one now I just know it :hugs: don't be scared were all here :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

I've got the FS tomorrow, maybe I can just get a blood test then?


----------



## MrsStutler

Eeeee! I'm so excited Grace!


----------



## wanabeamama

MABY???? Grace you gotta get them done :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg grace you could give your DH the best valentines gift tomorrow you gota go to the shop


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, I am very hopeful for you, but with holding all comment until I see a branded test.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Where did she go I hope she's at Walmart :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Seriously...:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2012/02/14/1c1d5c181c9c1d033a4b6bd64c90baea.gif


----------



## prettynpink29

:rofl: :rofl: :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl::rofl::rofl: nothing like a bit of pressure eh lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I wanted to make sure I got my point across.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:haha:
 



Attached Files:







b1dd9600.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wanabeamama

I wonder if you did lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jess19

I say she's prego


----------



## Jess19

I think it's time for a title change! 
10 bfps!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Happy valentines day ladies ,love u all ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Well I folded and tested and it's a bfn ,:growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Happy Valentines Day! 

But don't forget T that I got a bfn at 11dpo :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

And your temps are still really high :thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

Happy valentine's day! Congratulations grace how fantastic! Sorry about bfn t2 but there is still time. Hi everyone else. Just about to leave for work but all I wanna do is go back to bed xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: T3


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/IMG_0727.jpg. My baby boy and baby girl ,


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/65bfde74.jpg. Hubby made me breakfast in bed ,yummy bacon and tomato sarnie :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

:serenade::serenade::hug::friends::friends::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:HAPPY VALENTINES LADIES love you all


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> Well I folded and tested and it's a bfn ,:growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: theres still time :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww you babies are beautiful :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Girls!!!!!!!!!* Happy Valentines Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mammag

Sorry for you bfn T3 :hugs: :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Pee stick????? :happydance: :coffee:


----------



## mammag

Still Pregnant this morning :)

Sorry so dark, no sun out yet.
 



Attached Files:







13dpoam.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mammag

It's so much darker IRL, but I think it's been getting darker every day, no?


----------



## mammag

Different angle
 



Attached Files:







13dpo.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mrsb2010

Oh Grace this is the best news! Are you still going to your FS appointment? I suppose they can confirm for you hey? xx


----------



## opalfruits

mammag said:


> Different angle


Oh wow a :bfp: Congratulations Grace!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I hope this is a sticky bean for you how many days past ovulation are you? :cloud9:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow it's darker than yesterday look at 


Yesterday's :happydance:...........................................Today's:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







9aa6a907.jpg
File size: 115.5 KB
Views: 9









cb9a4512.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mammag

:) I'm 13dpo today, had very negative tests till the afternoon of 11 dpo.


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace it's time to change your avatar status :happydance:


----------



## mrsb2010

Have you told DH? xx


----------



## honeysuede

CONGRATULATIONS:happydance::happydance: XXX


----------



## Jess19

Good morning ladies, happy valentines day!

Grace it's def getting darker! :happydance:


----------



## opalfruits

mammag said:


> :) I'm 13dpo today, had very negative tests till the afternoon of 11 dpo.

WOW so AF is not even due yet :happydance: and you are having very positive tests, well congratulations lovely! Praying everything goes smoothly for you, aww it's magic :) x x x

Do you have symptoms? If you don't mind me asking? :flower:

I am still following you ladies when I can, I love this thread :kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

Definitely getting darker Grace, that has to be a :bfp: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Grace ,wonderful news ,so happy for you lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

OH Grace :hugs:, it's really time for a FRER!!! Hi Opal, long time no see. Maybe Mrs will go into labor too!!! GM everyone else. Happy LOVER'S Day!:flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

Happy lovers day :) what does everyone have planned for lovers day?


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> Grace ,wonderful news ,so happy for you lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Your chart looks great how long till AF is due? :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Happy lovers day :) what does everyone have planned for lovers day?

Movies and dinner for us and maybe some sexy time :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww I'm jealous about the sexy time I'm usually tring to avoid it lol maby I can give OH a treat lol


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Awww I'm jealous about the sexy time I'm usually tring to avoid it lol maby I can give OH a treat lol

I usually avoid it too in the two week wait but I really feel like I am out ,so we will see ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup: Grace


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Grace ,wonderful news ,so happy for you lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Your chart looks great how long till AF is due? :hugs:Click to expand...

Not till Sunday :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww Brooke I love your new avatar pic lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg grace you changed to newly PREGNANT :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, do you have a day off today?


----------



## wanabeamama

Desperado167 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Grace ,wonderful news ,so happy for you lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Your chart looks great how long till AF is due? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Not till Sunday :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well in that case it's still very early :happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Congrats Grace!!!! :happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

Happy V-day to everyone!!!! :hug: 

Hope all your hubby's/lovers spoil you rotten!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hug: happy V day heather :hugs:


----------



## harri

CONGRATULATIONS GRACE!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

Happy valentines day everyone!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Happy Valentine's Day everybody! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

That test looks wonderful Grace!!! I'd say that is most definitely positive!!:happydance::happydance: 

Still no labor, although I have been getting stronger, longer and more painful contractions when they do show up, I have also been losing even more of my plug :thumbup: I'm hoping maybe today's the day, I'd love to have a little valentine's baby. Well I'm off to work, maybe standing up all day will get this kiddo movin'


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey my friend relished a song it's out today in the US I'm so excited for her her name is SiSi-Jo https://www.sisi-jo.com/files/Sisi Jo - What I Deserve.mp3


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla, I hope this is it for you!:happydance:

Hi Heather!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Fingers crossed its Roxas day :happydance::happydance:


----------



## harri

Good luck Kayla! Fx'd today's the day!! X


----------



## honeysuede

Yay I'm home from work:happydance: yay Grace has changed to newly prgenant:happydance: Yay Kayla may go into labour soon:happydance:

I had another one of my sex dreams last night... this time with an Eastenders character I can't stand. What is wrong with me:blush::haha:

xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Butterfly67 said:


> :haha::haha::haha:

:blush::haha::blush::haha:

How are you feeling now hun?
xx


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm going to do a B and say I am good thanks :haha: Nothing to report really :shrug: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Butterfly67 said:


> I'm going to do a B and say I am good thanks :haha: Nothing to report really :shrug: :hugs::hugs:

:haha::haha: that's good:hugs: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh jeeeez T3 another sex dream lol :sex:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Oh jeeeez T3 another sex dream lol :sex:

I know!! this one went on & on too, I kept waking up & going back to it!!:blush::haha: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## honeysuede

Since I have been pg these are my sex dream men. Where's Johnny Depp? or Jonathan Ross? not fair.:growlmad: xxx
 



Attached Files:







lord-AlanSugar.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 0









779_jeremy_kyle_342x2621.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 0









derek_branning_306.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## honeysuede

Actually that's a nice pic of Jeremy....


----------



## harri

Urgghhhhh t3 that eastenders dude is GROSS!!!! Haha :rofl: x


----------



## honeysuede

harri said:


> Urgghhhhh t3 that eastenders dude is GROSS!!!! Haha :rofl: x

I know:cry: I can't stand his rubber face. But in the dream he bought me a coffee percolator (I don't even drink coffee) so slept with him & then met his family & looked at his childhood photos & was truely in love. Very confused when I woke up:wacko::blush::haha: xx


----------



## harri

Hahaaa! I have had a max branning dream in early pregnancy! X


----------



## honeysuede

harri said:


> Hahaaa! I have had a max branning dream in early pregnancy! X

:rofl::rofl: must be a Branning thing, you get Max, I get Derek, Jack would have been better!!:haha: XX


----------



## waiting2c

Lol T3, you gotta love preggy dreams... 

Morning all! Hope you have all had a great valentines day! Mine was good yesterday, OH brought me some bubble bath, I really want to have a bubble bath for some reason. 

Wet gross day here, wish I was at home in bed.


----------



## opalfruits

lmao at the sex dream oh my word, he is so smarmy and cheesy.... all these men wear suits all the time, and all have power of some sort, maybe a link?? you like powerful men in suits hehehe, ahh sex dreams are great, except when you get caught on loop because you are waking up and trying to go back to them hehehe. Oh what did OH get for you in the end for v'day? xx

Hiya everyone else, hope you all had a great V'day :) x x x


----------



## honeysuede

opalfruits said:


> lmao at the sex dream oh my word, he is so smarmy and cheesy.... all these men wear suits all the time, and all have power of some sort, maybe a link?? you like powerful men in suits hehehe, ahh sex dreams are great, except when you get caught on loop because you are waking up and trying to go back to them hehehe. Oh what did OH get for you in the end for v'day? xx
> 
> Hiya everyone else, hope you all had a great V'day :) x x x

Hi Hun:hugs::hugs: That's a very good point about the suit/power thing!! I have always had a thing for men in suits & ties but only if they don't have to wear them (i.e not business men). Haha, these munters are not my type though!:haha::haha: OH got me3 a dvd box set I wanted:thumbup: We have just watched Sherlock together & now I am off to bed wondering if there are any more dreams to surprise me:haha::haha: How are you hun??
xxxx


----------



## mammag

Hi girls!! I'm home!! Bad news :( Went to the doc, and my appointment was YESTERDAY!!!!!!!!!! So, totally missed it :( They rescheduled me for Monday.


----------



## mammag

This afternoons tests, I tweaked them cuz it's hard to get a pic with no freaking light outside.
 



Attached Files:







13dpoAN1.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## wanabeamama

I thought you had changed I from yesterday to today :( booooooo 
Did you get a frer yet? :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Is Mrs. S Having her baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OHHHHH What Fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> I thought you had changed I from yesterday to today :( booooooo
> Did you get a frer yet? :hugs:

They said it was their error, the lady changed the time and not the day or something, so they didn't charge me for a no show or anything.


----------



## mammag

Waiting for after tomorrow, to make sure AF is a no show, before I get an FRER.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey you got a ticker :happydance: hav you old your DH yet?


----------



## opalfruits

honeysuede said:


> opalfruits said:
> 
> 
> lmao at the sex dream oh my word, he is so smarmy and cheesy.... all these men wear suits all the time, and all have power of some sort, maybe a link?? you like powerful men in suits hehehe, ahh sex dreams are great, except when you get caught on loop because you are waking up and trying to go back to them hehehe. Oh what did OH get for you in the end for v'day? xx
> 
> Hiya everyone else, hope you all had a great V'day :) x x x
> 
> Hi Hun:hugs::hugs: That's a very good point about the suit/power thing!! I have always had a thing for men in suits & ties but only if they don't have to wear them (i.e not business men). Haha, these munters are not my type though!:haha::haha: OH got me3 a dvd box set I wanted:thumbup: We have just watched Sherlock together & now I am off to bed wondering if there are any more dreams to surprise me:haha::haha: How are you hun??
> xxxxClick to expand...

A man in a suit is always yummy, oh my word we watched sherlock last night, wish I had a dream about him, mmmmmmmmmm. Oh a dvd box set which one? we love dvds we have a wall full in our bedroom, its quite the collection , and it belongs to OH of which I reminded daily lmao!! he says if ever we split up I can keep everything but he is taking every single dvd and he will make furniture out of them hahahaha, :haha: 
I'm ok, a bit run down, had some root canal treatment done yesterday, I have a cold sore and a cold so yuk, apart from that I'm great how are you doing, your pregnancy seems really strong :happydance::happydance: Has it sunk in yet? wont be long now till your first scan :) x x x


----------



## opalfruits

mammag said:


> This afternoons tests, I tweaked them cuz it's hard to get a pic with no freaking light outside.

Wow those lines really are staying put, I will look forward to your frer 2mro, :happydance: Good luck x x x


----------



## mammag

I just told him for valentines day!! How perfect :) He doesn't really believe it, think it's gonna take a while for it to sink in for him. He thought I was showing him Lh tests :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol maby a digi might show him? :hugs:


----------



## opalfruits

Oh sorry you said after AF not 2mro, my bad x x


----------



## dachsundmom

OK, Grace...you have a positive IC...more than one; it's time for a branded test, lol. :haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> OK, Grace...you have a positive IC...more than one; it's time for a branded test, lol. :haha:

:thumbup:


----------



## mammag

I know, he's wanting me to get one too, I'm chicken :blush:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey heather how are you? I been thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I totally get that, but since you told T, I kinda think you have no choice now.:haha:

If the IC is positive, the FR will be as well...we all know this.:flower::winkwink:


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> I know, he's wanting me to get one too, I'm chicken :blush:

:haha:
 



Attached Files:







75384313.jpg
File size: 152.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wanabeamama

Pee on a frer!P p p p p p p p p p p p p p p p p p p


----------



## mammag

Hi Heather :hugs:!!! :)


----------



## prettynpink29

beautiful flowers from OH, melted my heart :cloud9:

I think the pics tell what I have been up too lately :blush:
 



Attached Files:







72f17e4a.jpg
File size: 59.2 KB
Views: 0









c36eec34.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2









d9ff2f42.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance: :sex::sex::sex: :haha::haha::haha: :holly:

Aww flowers are beautiful :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

My lab, Barney, will not stop barking at the balloons we got DD.:haha:

He thinks we're being robbed by red foil.:wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl::rofl::rofl: awwww haha


----------



## prettynpink29

:haha: how cute Brooke! My wiener hates Balloons too :haha: 

Yep Laura! There was some of that a few days ago :haha:

I am 4dpo 
And the cd on the monitor is off, because of the fact that We couldn't make up our minds about TTC


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance: I suppose you have to carry on practicing :sex: lol :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg I ate some naughty food tonight a lot of pitta bread and garlic bread and perfitarolls and chocolate mousse and champagne and omg I can feel the wheat my stomache is so bloated and it's killing me :(
I'm off to bed now for my valentines cuddle cos that's all we can do :(

Good night girls sweet dreams :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

:blush: I guess you could call it that :haha: 

I'm feeling good again, back to a normal/not so emotional/hating the world state anymore :flower:


----------



## mammag

It's fucking positive, I can't stop crying, this can't be for real. OMG guys.


----------



## mammag

Here it is.
 



Attached Files:







13dpo FRER.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## mammag

here's another
 



Attached Files:







FRER13dpo2.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## mammag

OMG!! I finally take an FRER and you guys are all GONE!!!!!!!!! Where are YOU??????


----------



## waiting2c

OMG grace that has brought tears to my eyes. Congratulations you so deserve this and I'm very very excited and happy for you


----------



## waiting2c

Time for a title change!!!!


----------



## mammag

You guys, I really thought this would never happen, not in a million years. I want to thank ALL of you from the very bottom of my heart for all of your support these last months. After almost 4 years, I just never actually thought this would happen, even with the Wondfo's I just didn't think it was true. I am sending so much sticky baby dust out to my girls that haven't gotten it yet. I am shell shocked and feel like I'm going to vomit.


----------



## waiting2c

I can't stop grinning. So happy for you. It is going to happen. Everyone on this thread will get a bfp!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo title change !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Congrats Grace! Glad you took the FRER! No on to the digital!!


----------



## mammag

Lmao, I'm going to need darker lines before I'll take a digi!! It took DH demanding before I was brave enough for the FRER!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wah wah wah...Just fucking do it!!:gun:
:winkwink:


----------



## Jess19

Omg grace I'm so excited for you!! 
Super big congrats!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsStutler

YAY!!! Oh my goodness I'm so happy for you Grace!!! My hubby says congrats too! Wooooo-hooooo!

No labor today but I had a lot of cervix pain today at work, who knew id be so excited about pain lol


----------



## harri

Yay congrats grace! Beautiful lines!! :wohoo: :wohoo: so happy for you!!!! Xxx


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> You guys, I really thought this would never happen, not in a million years. I want to thank ALL of you from the very bottom of my heart for all of your support these last months. After almost 4 years, I just never actually thought this would happen, even with the Wondfo's I just didn't think it was true. I am sending so much sticky baby dust out to my girls that haven't gotten it yet. I am shell shocked and feel like I'm going to vomit.

:cry::cry::cry:Omg grace ,that is just the best news ever ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Grace I am so happy for you and your oh what an amazing valentine's present! Morning everyone else. Opal we love sherlock! There is something hot about him too! We have so many boxsets too. My newest ones are twin peaks and now desperate housewives! Always thought I would hate that but started it a week or so ago and I am into it now. I had a reassurance scan at 7 weeks pics are on my journal, just under 4 weeks til the 12 week one! Starting to feel real now but I will still be cautious until the next scan. Xxx


----------



## opalfruits

Congratulations Grace, that is a very very pink frer, x x x


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey congratulations grace you finally took the frer :happydance: did you do a video?


----------



## Grumblebea

Aww Congrats Grace!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning :hi: how are we all today?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Morning ladies! :wave: Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## wanabeamama

Mer I can't believe your 33weeks that's crazy :wacko:


----------



## mammag

Morning girls!!! How is everyone?? No :( No video, I really hate I didn't make one, but I honestly thought it was going to be negative!!! 

How was everyone's valentines day??


----------



## Desperado167

Grace can I see your chart please?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## wanabeamama

I had a loveley valentines thanks we had a lovely meal :) 
We know you did :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> Mer I can't believe your 33weeks that's crazy :wacko:

I know! Just a few more weeks till I am full term! The stress of it all is starting to get to me!:haha: I know that sounds silly but the baby's room still isn't ready and we have still not gotten her carseat...I have yet to pack my bag properly even though I know we will probably go earlier than her due date. I am procrastinating...I will get her seat this week though. Once I have it then I will feel ready! :happydance:


----------



## mammag

14 dpo :)

And I know my lines aren't very dark, but I'm surprisingly not bothered :) I have a really good feeling about this pregnancy. It's gonna work out. I just know it is :)
 



Attached Files:







14dpo.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 17


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: :happydance: well at least if and when I finally do get pregnant I'm going to have a lot of ladies to answer all my questions lol


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> 14 dpo :)
> 
> And I know my lines aren't very dark, but I'm surprisingly not bothered :) I have a really good feeling about this pregnancy. It's gonna work out. I just know it is :)

They are there and getting darker that's all that matters, are you going to go and get your goods drawn?


----------



## mrsb2010

HUGE Congrats Grace - I am so so happy for you. You must be in shock! 

Laura - I just KNOW it will happen for you. Have you had any more contact from the hospital since you sent OH's NHS number in? 

xxx


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 14 dpo :)
> 
> And I know my lines aren't very dark, but I'm surprisingly not bothered :) I have a really good feeling about this pregnancy. It's gonna work out. I just know it is :)
> 
> They are there and getting darker that's all that matters, are you going to go and get your goods drawn?Click to expand...

Lol, I was actually calling my OB when I read this!! :) Their not open till 9 :( I'll be at school then, I think I'll just stop in after class and see if someone will draw my blood for me real quick.


----------



## mammag

I gotta go to class girls :) See you all later!!!

Oh and BTW, when T saw the FRER he was totally stoked :) I thought he was gonna cry, he couldn't stop smiling and talking about having another baby, and googling pregnancy :) He's so sweet.


----------



## honeysuede

:happydance::happydance: Grace:hugs:

Laura, it will happen soon for you, I just know it, then you will have us all on call for any questions:hugs::hugs::hugs: 

I am having very bad IBS today & sickness, I don't mind though, bring it on!!:haha: xxx


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls
Grace that's wonderful!!!!! 

Laura it looks like it's just you and me now :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Jess19 said:


> Good morning girls
> Grace that's wonderful!!!!!
> 
> Laura it looks like it's just you and me now :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

mrsb2010 said:


> HUGE Congrats Grace - I am so so happy for you. You must be in shock!
> 
> Laura - I just KNOW it will happen for you. Have you had any more contact from the hospital since you sent OH's NHS number in?
> 
> xxx

Nope not yet its taking forever :nope:


----------



## honeysuede

Why is it taking so long:growlmad::hugs: xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jess19 said:


> Good morning girls
> Grace that's wonderful!!!!!
> 
> Laura it looks like it's just you and me now :hugs:

And me :hugs::hugs:


----------



## amommy

And me


----------



## honeysuede

Well we are going at a rate of a few a month so maybe there will be another one this month:happydance: xx


----------



## Desperado167

amommy said:


> And me

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

T2 when are you going to test again hun? xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> T2 when are you going to test again hun? xxx

If I get another dip tomorrow I am done but if I get any sort of temp rise I will test ,af not due till Sunday :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> T2 when are you going to test again hun? xxx
> 
> If I get another dip tomorrow I am done but if I get any sort of temp rise I will test ,af not due till Sunday :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

So you have plenty of time yet then:thumbup: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey ladies still no letter :(


----------



## honeysuede

:ninja::grr::gun: can you chase them? xx


----------



## wanabeamama

They have got till Monday then I'm gona kick ass :grr:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> They have got till Monday then I'm gona kick ass :grr:

I don't blame you:grr::grr:

Is the pain any better now, can you move about a bit more? xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

It's quite bad today cos I've been out last night and a little trip out today but nothing that codeine can't cure lol


----------



## opalfruits

I tweaked the pic Grace, such a fab positive!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







attachment.php.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> It's quite bad today cos I've been out last night and a little trip out today but nothing that codeine can't cure lol

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 do you have any idea when Britains got talent starts?


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all  Hope you are all having a great wednesday. Beautiful sunny Thursday here, Friday tomorrow yay! I am so looking forward to the weekend.

Laura - sorry to hear you are feeling sore today... take it easy huh! Hope you get that letter soon!

T3 - Any more funny dreams?


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm fine :hugs:
Enjoy your beautiful Thursday


----------



## honeysuede

T, Nope, dreams last night were the usual, non sex dreams:haha: will keep you updated though as I am sure there will be more!

Laura - I know the auditions are taking place this month but other than that not sure:nope: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hope it's not too long tv is soooo boring at the Minuit although I'm loving got to dance I'm in love with Ashley banjo :)


----------



## wanabeamama

:)
 



Attached Files:







f0b723ae.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> :)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mrsb2010

He is gorgeous!! Main reason I watch SYTYCD!! Lol x


----------



## wanabeamama

I love his smile :D


----------



## mammag

Good Afternoon!!!! Today was sooo boring!!!! Called my OB, he knows how worried I'm going to be in this pregnancy so he's getting me in for a "super early" initial prenatal visit on Monday. Here is this afternoons test.
 



Attached Files:







14dpo2.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wanabeamama

That's great grace :happydance: what will he do at the appointment? Did you cancel your FS appointment?


----------



## mammag

It is the FS!! Lol, I really like him so I get to stay with him, OB is at the same place, but I asked to stick with Dr. Murray. I'm not sure what he'll do, I know a blood test for sure, but other than that I don't even remember what a prenatal visit is like!!


----------



## wanabeamama

I guess it's way too early for an u/s when are you going to do a digi?


----------



## mammag

Friday I'll get the digi, or this weekend. I just want to take it when I have a full day to stare at it and everything :) I'm still terrified, feel like my lines aren't dark enough, and just all the typical worries. Just want to get to this doc appt, for some reason I feel like if I make it there that everything will be ok. My last loss was at 18 dpo, so I really want to make it to then. T does not want me to do this job now. He said it's gods way of saying I was meant to be a stay at home mom, lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

Stop worrying what ever will be, will be worrying won't change anything :hugs: as long as there is a line it doesn't matter how dark it is and yes I know that you will be giving me this same advise If I ever get a bfp but pee on a digi, see the words and quit peeing on things and enjoy it. :thumbup:


----------



## mammag

Lol, that's what I'm trying to do, not worry, lol. What do you guys think about the job? T really wants me to stop. He said he'll keep paying for day care so I can take the kids and relax. He's really scared to and wants this baby as much as I do, he doesn't want me doing ANYTHING, lol. But I can't really decide if I wanna quit or not.


----------



## wanabeamama

I wouldnt quit just yet besides if all your doing is sitting in a classroom for the next 2weeks you should at least complete that if it's a sticky bean then sitting in a classroom isn't going to do any harm.


----------



## opalfruits

Wow your tests are getting darker every day Grace, This afternoons test is BAM thick pink line no mistake! I think it's easy to forget that some women don't even get positives until a few days past thier missed periods and that any line, especially a progressively darker one, is a true and well developing pregnancy. Nothing wrong with being cautious but I think you are going to be just fine hun :hugs:


----------



## mammag

That's what I said, that I want to finish, but here's the thing, to get my certification, I have to sign a 6 month contract, if I break the contract, I owe $1500 for the class :shrug:


----------



## mammag

To not wind up owing, I'd have to quit the class before I finish, but if I leave now for personal reasons, they'll let me come back at a later date and try again.


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, finish the class...you have plenty of time right now and the sense of accomplishment that you would feel is amazing. If you have to quit later, fine...:thumbup:


----------



## MrsStutler

Ok girls, don't get all excited...but I think I'm in labor. For real labor. Had the nastiest,incecessant low back pain for a solid hour with no relief and now I've had three contractions about 15 min. apart. Going to wait a little and call l&d in a bit. It's like 11pm here right now. Getting a little excited.


----------



## harri

OMG how exciting Kayla! I hope you have a fantastic labor!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck with it all mrs s!!! Can't wait for an update!! How exciting


----------



## Desperado167

MrsStutler said:


> Ok girls, don't get all excited...but I think I'm in labor. For real labor. Had the nastiest,incecessant low back pain for a solid hour with no relief and now I've had three contractions about 15 min. apart. Going to wait a little and call l&d in a bit. It's like 11pm here right now. Getting a little excited.

Good luck darling keep active it akways help to keep things going ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Another dip for me and I am out for this month ,af due at the weekend and then it's onto march for me ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

awww hun you never know:hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## honeysuede

OH MY GOD! Kayla I am so excited for you:happydance::happydance:xx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> awww hun you never know:hugs::hugs: xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I do cos I am an emotional wreck :haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> awww hun you never know:hugs::hugs: xx
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I do cos I am an emotional wreck :haha:Click to expand...

:cry: hope you're ok xx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> awww hun you never know:hugs::hugs: xx
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I do cos I am an emotional wreck :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: hope you're ok xx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I will be honey ,taking the kids to town today on the bus and their friends ,should take my mind of it :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> awww hun you never know:hugs::hugs: xx
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I do cos I am an emotional wreck :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: hope you're ok xx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I will be honey ,taking the kids to town today on the bus and their friends ,should take my mind of it :haha::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: thinking of you, have a nice day xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla!!!!!!

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Grumblebea

GOOD LUCK Kayla! I sure hope you don't have back labor (boys tend to be back labor cause they are face up, so roll over little boy) :)


----------



## wanabeamama

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::baby::baby::baby::baby::crib::crib::crib::crib:good luck Kayla wooooo


----------



## wanabeamama

T2 :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope your ok :hug:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: hello everyone I watched the secret again last night, I was too drugged up when I watched it in hospital and you know, now I've watched it again I'm feeling great, now I know why when I keep wishing for people's bfp they get it :happydance: time to manifest lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, you must manifest!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T2....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

How are your sinuses Brooke :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Slowly improving.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Yay Mrs. S!!!!!!!! Hope it's BABY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi:


----------



## mrsb2010

Hey lovely ladies. Hope you're all doing good today. How exciting the first thread baby!! 

I had the weirdest dream last night - that our cat (in my avatar) had to wear nappies and slept in a little cot!! lol - he would probably let us do that to him. 

T3 - keep meaning to say I have a little 'thing' for Jeremy Kyle!! haha. I think its the silver fox/older man thing. 

xx


----------



## mammag

Hi :) How is everyone this morning?? I know you guys are gonna think I'm crazy, but T begged me not to go into work today, so I'm not going to :( I spoke with them though and I can come back and redo the class whenever I am ready, as early as next month if I feel up to it. So it's not that big of a loss.


----------



## wanabeamama

Is af due today grace?


----------



## mammag

It was due yesterday :)


----------



## mammag

I tested again, but I'm not sure if you guys are tired of seeing them or not. So feel completely free to let me know if you are!! We're all the closest of friends here :) I wouldn't be offended and would understand completely.
 



Attached Files:







15dpo.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jess19

good morning girls!!!!

Oh kayla that's wonderful!!! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## mammag

I wish I could have just a nice super dark line that just bounced of the HPT, lol. But I think my pee hates me, I'm going to get a couple of digi's and FRER's tomorrow.


----------



## wanabeamama

I think it's time for a digi now that I want to see :D grace you should record your digi for youtube


----------



## mrsb2010

Grace thats so sweet of your DH. xx He just wants to keep you safe. I totally understand you not wanting to go in if hes asking you not to. Like you said before, if you quit now you can always take it up again and not have to pay. 

Love seeing your tests - WE WANT A DIGI!! Lol xx


----------



## Jess19

Lovely bfp grace!!!


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> I think it's time for a digi now that I want to see :D grace you should record your digi for youtube

I will, DIGI tomorrow, I swear. Then Beta on Monday :) I feel like a nun these last few days, I've spent half my time just sitting around praying, lol. I want this so much!! But I've read that 90% of pregnancies go on to have healthy babies, so that's really good odds for me, and if you've already had a m/c the chance only rises very minutely that you'll have another, just wanna make it past Tuesday.


----------



## mammag

I've also read a whole lot of stories about women getting pregnant on Cycle 2 after having the endometriosis surgeries Laura :) I don't know if I spelled that right, but I have a good feeling for you!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I'm trying to be positive it didn't work for me last time but at least I have the ivf back up this time I guess im going to have to do some serious manifesting


----------



## mammag

Lol, that's why I never commented on the Secret when you mentioned it, I thought I would let you read it yourself and see what you thought about it. Putting it out in the universe and all. Lots of people say it really works!!


----------



## mammag

Called the OB since I'll be able to come in anytime, so gonna go today at 2:45 :) so, just 5 hours!! I wish I could stop being so freaking terrified.


----------



## mammag

I don't even know if a doc office test will be positive, my lines just aren't very dark.


----------



## wanabeamama

Stop worrying its dark enough to see


----------



## wanabeamama

Will he do a blood test?


----------



## mammag

Yes, he better!! Lol, that's the whole reason I told them I want to come in. They are putting up with my crazy obsessive worrying like rockstars!! :) Just a little blood test is all I need and maybe a repeat blood test in a couple of days.


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey I just whent back to the first page and we have a thread baby sairah was induced on the 9th of feb :happydance:


----------



## mammag

Awwwwww!!!!!!!!!! Who's baby was that??? I'll have to go look :)


----------



## mammag

I'll put her up there after Mrs. S :) She's stuck with us the whole time so I'm gonna give her the 1st thread baby honors in the title.


----------



## wanabeamama

There's some more bfp's too on the second page


----------



## wanabeamama

Think I'm the only person on the first page who is still ttc lol


----------



## mammag

Awwww :hugs: I'm so sorry Laura. I really do have a good feeling for you though, you're going to be joining us SO SO SO SO SO Soon!!!! And then I can tell you to step away from the pee sticks and not worry about darkness and all the craziness that goes through your head!!! :D


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha we shall see about that lol what time is you appointment? Is it with the same doctor?


----------



## MrsStutler

No baby yet :nope: 
Called L&D and was told to just stay put until the contractions get 5 minutes apart. Decided to take it easy and relax but they eventually faded from every 10-15min to every 20 and at that point I figured this wasn't it and went to bed. Kept waking up throughout the night with contractions though. Hopefully today they will get themselves organized and real labor will start. I'm off to work, I'll update everybody if things change:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww kayla keep active walk about Roxas come on we want to see you :hugs:

Grace you need a journal :happydance:


----------



## mammag

It's in 3 hrs. Same office different doc.


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all:flower:

Can't wait for the digi Grace:hugs:

Kayla, hope things get moving for you today:hugs:
Laura & everyone else:hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## mammag

Peed on a $tree test and it was :bfn: I'm so freaking scared, wish I could just relax and let whatever happen just happen. This sucks. Getting ready to go to the doc. Hopefully he can make me feel better.


----------



## wanabeamama

How sensitive are they and how long did you hold your pee?


----------



## honeysuede

Have you got another IC to ease your mind a bit? xx


----------



## mammag

Even better :) Dr. HPT!! I know their not very sensitive!! He said he'd call me the second he had my Beta, probably tomorrow morning!!!!

I feel like I can breath now :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







DRHPT.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mammag

You guys really should have seen the nurse when I asked if I could keep the test, she thinks I'm completely crazy I think.


----------



## wanabeamama

:thumbup: how long till you get the beta?


----------



## mammag

He said the second he got it in, probably in the morning, but for sure tomorrow. He was really nice.


----------



## wanabeamama

That's good :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Yay Grace - cant wait to hear your betas!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Is anyone watching american idol? So dramatic lol


----------



## mammag

I always tell myself I'm gonna watch it, but never do, lol. I just like the auditions, everything else beyond that I just can't get into.


----------



## wanabeamama

I prefer the bit after auditions lol everyone is passing out and fainting this year lol 
It oes to Vegas tomorrow I think it's tonight for you:) I just love music so I have to watch :)


----------



## mammag

I'm probably going to catch up on it on Demand, now that I have some extra time on my hands :)


----------



## mammag

I like The Voice too.


----------



## dachsundmom

Could someone please just tell me what I missed today? I am too lazy to read, lol.:haha:


----------



## amommy

Mrs S was told to stay home until contractions were <5 min apart.. they lengthened out but woke her during the night. She hopes its soon

Grace had a - $tree, imagine that!! and a ++++ at the doc.. waiting for betas.. 

I'm not too up on everyone as much as I should be.. As for me had 3 tests this week and a paper due... Thank goodness those are done! 

Otherwise things are ok, just really busy. 
HUGS everyone, waves to brooke!! you are usually the one keeping us up on everyone.. So how are you hon??


----------



## wanabeamama

Nowt much lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Very nice update, Christi!:hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Five hours till my weekend starts!! I am so nervous... its the first time OHs daughter has been up since we found out gender. She was less than impressed as she already has a brother at home and wanted a sister.... hope it goes well!


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: 

I'm exhausted and it's only 3pm!! Uuuggghhhhh!!!! 

Off subject a little...... But have you girls heard about the huge bcp recall?? There was a mistake and a certain percentage of the packs that were distributed contain no hormones and were all placebo pills!!!!! Yikes!!! Here come lawsuits!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Still a whole month till I next ovulate so 6whole weeks till any more poas action for me boooooo Im bored of waiting lol


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> :hi:
> 
> I'm exhausted and it's only 3pm!! Uuuggghhhhh!!!!
> 
> Off subject a little...... But have you girls heard about the huge bcp recall?? There was a mistake and a certain percentage of the packs that were distributed contain no hormones and were all placebo pills!!!!! Yikes!!! Here come lawsuits!!

Omg here comes lots of babies :/


----------



## prettynpink29

Yep :( 

Actually just heard of someone in town who just found out she is pregnant and was on them. Life can really suck ass!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Maby we should go on them? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I read about the BCP issue last week and the first thing I did was check which pill I have DD taking....just in case.:cry::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke does your DD have a BF?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Brooke does your DD have a BF?

Oh God, yes...:cry: We had said she couldn't date until 16 and then the boy came along.

He is very nice and his family is wonderful. Here is what did it, his bio mom died a little over a year ago and he has been adopted by his foster family...it was arranged before his mom died.:cry: He is an honor student and in the band...after all he had been through, we just couldn't tell him no. He is 17.

So, she was on BCP before the boy, to regulate AF, and she knows my feelings about sex...they aren't allowed to be alone and DD has a GPS tracker on her phone, so I know if she is lying to me. I literally sit at a computer and watch her location.:blush:


----------



## prettynpink29

:haha: Brooke! Track her ass!! I love that!! 

Btw did you tell her yet??


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww well I'm sure she has a good head on he shoulders your a great mum if only my mum took that much interest I wouldn't have wasted so much of my teen years with losers lol


----------



## dachsundmom

The GPS is pretty cool...she shows up as a red dot on the screen.:haha:

We did tell her and she has been great...so far. She does keep asking if I love her best.:haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

We did realize the other night, that we would be sending one to preschool and one to uni, at the same time.:wacko::haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

I second the aww :hugs: :hugs: 

Is she a mama girl? 

I am a total mamas girl!! Still :)


----------



## dachsundmom

She is very attached to me.:blush:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm very attached to you too mama Brooke :hugs::hugs::hugs: lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> I'm very attached to you too mama Brooke :hugs::hugs::hugs: lol

:blush::blush::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

My SIL in just called, my :bfp: prompted her to go buy a test, and she's pregnant!! It's so crazy it would happen for both of us at the same time, had another :bfn: tonight though. So very confused as to what is going to happen here. I wish I could just KNOW already. If I lose this baby and have to watch her pregnancy progress, I think it would be more than I can bare.


----------



## Jess19

I'm getting married girls! DH popped the question earlier today after we had lunch earlier 

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-02-16165632.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MrsStutler

Phew, long day at work. I keep saying I am going to just say I'm done and leave early but then I always seem to end up there!:wacko: I think I need the distraction. 

Grace- that test is awesome! Can't wait to hear about what the beta test says!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Anyways, have some good signs going on here. Roxas moved down even lower into my pelvis...which I did not think was possible but he managed. He keeps hitting my leg nerve and consequently one of my legs keeps turning to jelly every now and then. DH thinks this is hilarious, I do not. Had a couple of good, strong contractions today. I also made about 4 appointments for random stuff in the next two weeks just trying to tempt fate:haha: I am thinking my original guess might be dead on- I kept thinking the 20th for a long time, or at least the 38th week sometime. Can't wait to go to the doctor tomorrow, but this time I am coming armed with a list of questions, I'm getting some answers damn it! Rawr!:haha:


----------



## Jess19

Grace that's so crazy you and your sister in law are both prego!!! 
I'm sure everything is going to be ok, it's still rather early. Still no AF so all is well  

Back in september my sister in law got prego with the twins, she's due in april. 
I had to/ still do a stand there and keep smiling while her pregnancy progresses, even though it hurts sometimes.


----------



## Jess19

oh how exciting mrs S! do your think you'll have him by the end of the week!?¡

I have a FS appointment on the 27th and I'm going in with a list of questions! Lol


----------



## waiting2c

Wow awesome congrats Jessica!!!!!! How did he do it? Was it all romantic like? Love the ring!!!!!


----------



## Jess19

thanks! :hugs:

we had just got back home from lunch and he walked up to me (real close) & said hey look at what I have here,. I looked down and he was holding the ring, then he smiled and gave me a big kiss  
It was super sweet, I wasn't expecting it at all.


----------



## amommy

Omg icca how completely awesome is THAT!!! Congrats


----------



## amommy

Had the best EWCM today and darn it noone to share it with :(...


----------



## waiting2c

Awwwwwww that was super cute!!! How exciting now you can plan a wedding!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Jess congrats that is great! :wedding:

Mrs S hope Roxas gets here soon! 

Grace, that is sweet about your SIL


----------



## harri

Congrats Icca - beautiful ring!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: xx


----------



## Desperado167

Icca your ring is gorgeous ,congrats ,good morning everyone ,Happy Friday ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::nope::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Congratulations iccs that ring is beautiful :hugs:
Grace you need to stop peeing on the dollar tree and get a digi they are the only ones that have been bfn just pee on a digi,record it and then leave the stocks alone.

Hiya everyone else :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Thanks girls
I'm already thinking and planning lol

Yes grace, we all want to see a digi or frer


----------



## wanabeamama

Wooohooooo I just rang the ivf clinic and she said they posted out the letter today and I should have it by tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow jess how exciting :happydance: do you think it will be this year?


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica and Laura!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Wedding planning....I love it! I insist you post pics of your ideas!

Laura!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wooooohooooo and I also have my post op appointment sorted I rang up and they didn't even have me down for an appointment but I have one now for the 5th of march so only 2weeks on Monday woooooooooo


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## wanabeamama

:sex::sex::sex:


----------



## wanabeamama

Where is grace with her beta?


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Wooooohooooo and I also have my post op appointment sorted I rang up and they didn't even have me down for an appointment but I have one now for the 5th of march so only 2weeks on Monday woooooooooo

That is such wonderful news ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Girls!! I slept in :) I'm just going to wait on the beta, the doc office doesn't open for an hour, so I'll be waiting till at least then.


----------



## Jess19

Happy friday!!  

Oh I have o pains too! it's time to BD!! 
I think I'll post a opk later after work


----------



## mammag

Here is this mornings IC
 



Attached Files:







16dpoIC.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey Icca pop that eggy out woohoo


----------



## mammag

Hey!! Congrats ICCA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love that ring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Laura!!! :hugs: That's awesome about the IVF clinic!! Does that mean their setting a day to start your visits?


----------



## mrsb2010

Huge congrats Jessica!! Lovely gorgeous ring. Yay weddings!! Agree with Brooke - we want photos!! 

Laura that brilliant! Cant wait to hear the update when you receive the letter tomorrowl 

Grace - Im so excited for you. I bet you cannot believe those lines are real can you! xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I should get an idea of when I need to go tomorrow


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace were is your digi?


----------



## mammag

mrsb2010 said:


> Huge congrats Jessica!! Lovely gorgeous ring. Yay weddings!! Agree with Brooke - we want photos!!
> 
> Laura that brilliant! Cant wait to hear the update when you receive the letter tomorrowl
> 
> Grace - Im so excited for you. I bet you cannot believe those lines are real can you! xx

Lol, no I can't, and I wish they were so much darker, going to run up and get an FRER and Digi now. I've talked myself into it :) I'll be back shortly, even though I hate to leave my phone in case the doc calls!! But I'll be back soon.


----------



## wanabeamama

Run grace run I hope you held your pee lol


----------



## mammag

Lol, I kept my FMU. Leaving now :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok gooooooooooooo


----------



## wanabeamama

And don't forget to record it lol


----------



## mrsb2010

LOL @ run grace run!! 

Eekk i'm keeping this page open then! Dont care if someone at works sees! 

My lines werent very dark if that makes you feel better. DH actually didnt believe it and wanted me to "wait a week and do another" - I was like "get in that car right now and get me a digi!!" which he did. lol


----------



## wanabeamama

:coffee::coffee:


----------



## mrsb2010

wanabeamama said:


> :coffee::coffee:

we should have asked how far away the shop was!!


----------



## mammag

Digi says 'not pregnant' HeartBroken


----------



## mammag

Frer is so faint. FML


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

Have you heard from the doctor yet?


----------



## mammag

No, don't even know if I want to, just think I'm going to have to except the inevitable here. My body hates me, I mean for real?? I was dealing just fine with no pregnancy for 3 years. It's like some sick joke. I can't handle this, I don't think I'm strong enough.


----------



## mammag

I'm gonna try not to get to freaked out, My IC's really do look darker to me, so there has to be some kind of rising happening, maybe I just have bad pee or something, just going to wait on these levels. Cervix is still closed tight and temp is really high.


----------



## mrsb2010

Oh Grace xxx This cant be right. AF hasnt turned up. You've had positive lines on all those ICs. Maybe you o'd earlier than you thought and its not late enough for a digi to show yet? Hopefully you'll get the news you want from the doctor. xxx


----------



## mammag

Ripped the digi apart, it has a dark second line, wonder why it said not pregnant? This waiting is bull shit.


----------



## mrsb2010

And this may sound mad - but does the pee have to be fresh? Like because you used FMU would that make a difference?


----------



## mammag

Levels yesterday were only 11


----------



## mammag

I peed again so SMU and took another, not pregnant too.


----------



## wanabeamama

What kind of digi was it? CB or fr? I agree you may have needed fresh pee


----------



## wanabeamama

All you can do is hold out for another beta


----------



## mammag

They want me to come back in Monday. I'm devastated. I fucking hate this shit.


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace where is your chart? Maby ov was wrong or you had late implantation


----------



## mammag

My IC today is so much darker than the one I took yesterday, maybe the darkest one so far. I guess all I can do is wait and see.
 



Attached Files:







blah.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mammag

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## mammag

She did say that it was positive, just early, and she didn't sound worried, they just wanted to make sure I came in Monday for a repeat test.


----------



## mammag

My IC is for sure the darkest line I've ever had. I'm looking at it right now. I am officially not going to freak out yet, Maybe I'm just a slow riser, I'm not going to worry yet.


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all.

Grace, sorry about the digi, I know it must be so so hard but try not to worry, the IC's are not lying, they are getting darker which is a good sign, the digis are less sensitive, I am thinking you;re a slow riser:hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Did you dip that in the same as this mornings test or did you just dip that in smu?


----------



## mrsb2010

Grace if you doctor said its positive then its positive. I think you probably o'd earlier and/or a slow riser. Try and stay calm and be positive! That line is definatley darker. xxx


----------



## mammag

I just dipped this one in SMU, the one I just posted, digi dipped in that one said Not Pregnant too though. But it is for sure the boldest darkest line I've had yet. I am terrified, but I don't have a bad feeling about this pregnancy, no instinct that something isn't right. I feel pregnant, my boobs hurt, I threw up in the wal mart parking lot today. I'm tired and have a headache. I just don't know.


----------



## mrsb2010

Did you discuss any of this with the doctor? or did they say anything else? xxx


----------



## mammag

No nothing else, just that it was still early, so not to worry, and to make sure I kept my Monday appt.


----------



## mammag

I think I'm fine, I think everything is going to be fine.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> I think I'm fine, I think everything is going to be fine.

you will be fine:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## mrsb2010

I think you're totally going to be totally fine too. Everything is pointing towards you just being earlier than you thought. You ARE pregnant - the doctor said so. So that fucking digi can go and screw itself!!! (sorry!) xxx


----------



## honeysuede

mrsb2010 said:


> I think you're totally going to be totally fine too. Everything is pointing towards you just being earlier than you thought. You ARE pregnant - the doctor said so. So that fucking digi can go and screw itself!!! (sorry!) xxx

yeah, the digi can do one!! keep positive hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Was it FR or CB?


----------



## prettynpink29

Congrats Jessica :happydance: I can't wait to see pics of dresses and flowers!!! :)

Grace sorry about the digital :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Laura!!!! I am so excited for you I just want to scream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :):):):):):):) YAY!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mammag

CB


----------



## prettynpink29

Where's T2?? I miss you Hun!!!! :hugs: :hug:


----------



## mammag

I'm talking to my sister, she said her first blood test was only 11. It was actually 11, for the baby she just had. Makes me feel better.


----------



## harri

Yay fantastic news Laura!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: xx


----------



## honeysuede

GREAT news Laura!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::happydance: xx


----------



## mrsb2010

:hugs: Grace - you are totally going to be fine. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## harri

Sorry about the digi grace :hugs: :hugs: x


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks the hospital just rang me and asked me to go this Monday for my post op assessment :)


----------



## mammag

Peed again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0604.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Peed again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

bet you're so happy!!!! xxxxx


----------



## mammag

I am!! I probably look like a crazy lady, Bawling my eyes out one second and smiling like an idiot the next. :) Everything is going to be just fine.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> I am!! I probably look like a crazy lady, Bawling my eyes out one second and smiling like an idiot the next. :) Everything is going to be just fine.

I am so so pleased for you:hugs::kiss:


----------



## harri

Yay !!!! What a beautiful sight!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: you can chill over the weekend now! X


----------



## wanabeamama

How the hell did that happen that must have been diluted pee lol omg :happydance:


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> How the hell did that happen that must have been diluted pee lol omg :happydance:

Lmao, I don't know!!!! But IC's are so much darker than they have been :) I'm feeling soooo much better.


----------



## mrsb2010

I'm gonna come on over there and strangle your pee!!!!!!!!! lol 

SO pleased for you hun xxxx


----------



## mammag

I'm glad I bought the three pack, lol; cuz if I'd stopped at two I would have been so freaked out all weekend. But just on a side note, if any of you are the praying type, a quick prayer for me and this pregnancy would be greatly appreciated :)


----------



## mammag

And a new test for my progression, it is for sure getting darker :)
 



Attached Files:







16dpoprogression.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mrsb2010

So the first digi was with FMU (which had been left out) and the second digi was SMU (fresh) and the third was TMU (fresh) - your pee gets stronger durig the day then!! lol 

I'm not the religous type but I will be sending you positive and happy thoughts!! 

xxx


----------



## mammag

Yup, FMU -, SMU-, TMU +!!!


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> Where's T2?? I miss you Hun!!!! :hugs: :hug:

Here I am ,missed u too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> I am!! I probably look like a crazy lady, Bawling my eyes out one second and smiling like an idiot the next.  :) Everything is going to be just fine.

Grace your chart looks like u just implanted a few days ago 12 dpo ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

We love you heather:cry: I've been thinking about heather a lot today :cry: with the days events I just hope she is ok :( I really worry about her :cry: it's been a big emotional rollercoster :hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> We love you heather:cry: I've been thinking about heather a lot today :cry: with the days events I just hope she is ok :( I really worry about her :cry: it's been a big emotional rollercoster :hugs::hugs:

love you lots Heather:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs: xx


----------



## mammag

Heather :hugs: I've thought about you through this so much as well. I hope you are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## mammag

edit


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> edit

.??????.


----------



## mammag

Lol, posted it in the wrong place!! :haha: Was meant for missalissa over in the HPT gallery.


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol


----------



## mrsb2010

Laura what time does your postman come? we want an update asap! xx

Heather :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

He comes about 1pm ish lol ahhhhh I can't wait......but what if the letter says NO you can't have ivf :/ eeeek


----------



## mammag

Awww Laura, the letter wouldn't say that I'm sure!!! Can't wait to hear what they say!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsb2010

We will all come and :ninja::ninja::gun::gun:

If your doctor has recommended it I dont see how they can say no!


----------



## wanabeamama

I guess I will just have to wait and see :)


----------



## wanabeamama

I wonder how kayla is getting on :)


----------



## MrsStutler

mammag said:


> I am!! I probably look like a crazy lady, *Bawling my eyes out one second and smiling like an idiot the next.* :) Everything is going to be just fine.

^^^You're pregnant! You can do that all you want!:haha: 
I'm so happy the digi finally got on board:happydance: The digis here in the US SUCK! Half the time they won't tell you positive until AF is a week late or more. I never did one:blush: I was too scared. Everything is going to be just fine!:hugs:

Jessica- That's just wonderful news about the impending wedding!:happydance: I love weddings, hated planning mine- but love going to them. 

So today I went to take one of my three dogs (my "best" behaved one) for a short walk and ended up walking around what seems like half my town:growlmad: I took her out into our garage, which was open, to grab her leash and head out up the street and when I turned around to put the leash on her she had run off. Ended up finding her a couple streets over but not after walking probably a good mile looking for her. She is trying to suck up to me by being all cuddly and giving me puppy dog eyes now. The walk did seem to bring on some cramping and pressure though:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha I have sore boobs lol


----------



## mammag

Mrs. S, wouldn't it be cool if you had him on the 29th??!! That would be awesome, a leap year baby!!!!


----------



## honeysuede

I have just watched the Hustle finale & am now off to bed. Probably to be awoken in an hour or so by a beered up OH, he has been out with work hehe:haha:

Glad all turned out ok Grace:hugs:

Hope you have some progress soon MR S

Night night alll:hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Night T3 :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Night T3 :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::sleep::sleep::kiss:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

Is this sufficient enough to cover what I missed today?


----------



## wanabeamama

Errrrrrrrrrrr yeah I think you covered it lol except :holly: for my sore boobies lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hahaha 

My smileys are blue again lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I want blue smilies!:growlmad:


----------



## wanabeamama

:)
 



Attached Files:







3544e4e4.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Desperado167

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## wanabeamama

:t2 :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi girls!! Thanks for all the hugs and love :hugs: 

OH took me out for the day buying me things left and right!! Spoiled me like crazy today :) and we went into two shops and tried on engagement rings:happydance: :happydance: that was a huge step for us, not just looking on the computer :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow love is in the air :happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay Heather! Did you see anything you liked? :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Of course!!! I founds lots:):) I just have small finger, so everything was way too big lol but I found 1 particular style that I love:) 

It's white gold, princess cut, with small diamonds all the way around the band:) of course a big diamond in the middle (square shape) with 2 layers of smaller diamonds around it!! It sparkeled and OH loved it too :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sounds very pretty! Do you think OH will go back for it?


----------



## MrsStutler

Hey girls! Just got back from the doctor. I'm 2cm dilated and 50% effaced. I also double checked and he is indeed head down:thumbup: I forgot to ask if he is engaged at all but I think he's probably pretty close if not already there.


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey come on baby Roxas :happydance: any more contractions?


----------



## prettynpink29

Idk Brooke! But very hopeful!! :):)

:happydance: come on baby!!!!!


----------



## mammag

Laura?? Has your mail not ran yet?? Or have a skipped a post somewhere?


----------



## wanabeamama

Well it's nearly midnight here lol so no post man at this time lol I rang the ivf clinic and they said I should get my letter tomorrow or Monday at the latest, 
and for my post op appointment that's on Monday so I can finally get moving:)


----------



## mammag

Well, just went to the bathroom, spotting, this one just wasn't meant to be for me guys. Have a hot pain on the right side of my belly. It's ok though, at least I CAN get pregnant I guess. IDK how to feel right now. Checked my cervix, it is very open, more so than when I'm ovulating or getting ready for AF. I think there is something happening when implantation occurs, or doesn't occur. I just hope the doc can figure out what.


----------



## wanabeamama

Spotting and cramping is quite normal in early pregnancy try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Sending you lots of positive sticky baby vibes Grace!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Id say it's positive!! Yey!! 

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-02-17214656.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I'm keeping you in my prayers Grace


----------



## mrsb2010

Hugs Grace. Keep us updated. I had some spotting early on and MW said it was implantation. I had it at 6 weeks too. Sending you lots of love xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Grace :hugs::hugs::hugs: keeping my fingers crossed

Laura :happydance::happydance: for things moving forward

Heather :hugs: and :happydance::cloud9::wedding: for engagement rings

Icca :sex: :haha:

Mrs S come on :baby: :happydance:

B :hi: :hugs:

Everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all, how is everyone today?:hugs:xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Wohooooooooo my letter came :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


So it says we have to go on cd1 or if you don't have periods to go within the next two week and we both have to have tests done (again) so first off I'm going to speak to my gyne on Monday about holding off af and ringing to go next week fr the tests I have heard some people waited 10 weeks for the test results :cry:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Wohooooooooo my letter came :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> So it says we have to go on cd1 or if you don't have periods to go within the next two week and we both have to have tests done (again) so first off I'm going to speak to my gyne on Monday about holding off af and ringing to go next week fr the tests I have heard some people waited 10 weeks for the test results :cry:

Great news about the letter!!! wooohoooo!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:xx


----------



## Grumblebea

GM All.
Jessica huge congrats on the engagement and love the ring.
Laura thats great news!
Grace...:hugs:, just try and stay calm. Maybe it's just early spotting. FX and prayers for you and your little bean.
Off to the gym and then celebrate V Day tonight with my OH.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: awww have a good night :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Jess19 said:


> Id say it's positive!! Yey!!
> 
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-02-17214656.jpg[/IMG]

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance: Yey :sex::sex:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, a ring and an egg in one week!:happydance:

Grace....:hugs:

Hi Nicole!:hugs:


Laura, I am eating PB and J on a bagel.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh god lol not PB and j :haha: I havnt eaten yet might go and get a banana :)


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Oh god lol not PB and j :haha: I havnt eaten yet might go and get a banana :)

Is that code for hand job?:haha:


----------



## Grumblebea

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Oh god lol not PB and j :haha: I havnt eaten yet might go and get a banana :)
> 
> Is that code for hand job?:haha:Click to expand...

 :haha::haha::haha::haha:
Hi Brooke!


----------



## wanabeamama

dachsundmom said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Oh god lol not PB and j :haha: I havnt eaten yet might go and get a banana :)
> 
> Is that code for hand job?:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: lol no I mean an actual banana :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::haha:


----------



## MrsStutler

Morning girls! How is everybody?
I feel like death, was super nauseous last night and this morning I still feel like shit. Called into work and staying in bed for the day. Been having off and on contractions, for once I don't want to go into labor!


----------



## Jess19

Good morning ladies! 
Got another positive opk this am! 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-02-18093557.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance: yey


----------



## wanabeamama

MrsStutler said:


> Morning girls! How is everybody?
> I feel like death, was super nauseous last night and this morning I still feel like shit. Called into work and staying in bed for the day. Been having off and on contractions, for once I don't want to go into labor!

:hugs::hugs: oh no I hope you feel better soon so we can get this little roxas out:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Maybe you will get :oneofeach:!!!! :)


----------



## Jess19

How is everyone? Anyone hear from grace?


----------



## Jess19

I'm just super excited I'm ovulating on cd 17(or 18) instead of cd 26 like last cycle


----------



## prettynpink29

wanabeamama said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls! How is everybody?
> I feel like death, was super nauseous last night and this morning I still feel like shit. Called into work and staying in bed for the day. Been having off and on contractions, for once I don't want to go into labor!
> 
> :hugs::hugs: oh no I hope you feel better soon so we can get this little roxas out:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs: sound like labor!!! :) :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

That would be a bonus dream come true :hugs: it feels surreal very strange feeling even though I've always known deep down that I would have to have IVF it still feel strange eeeeek,
It's been a tough 2years but the hardest times are to come but BRING IT ON :grr:


----------



## prettynpink29

Jessica good luck!!! :)


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance: jess this is great that your ovulating early :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Laura!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: :happydance:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll bet you get TWINS!!! Wouldn't that be AWESOME???!!!!!!

Icca! Get to the Sexy Time Girl!!!!! This has been a super crazy year for :bfp:'s around here!!!! I can't wait to see all of yours!!! :)

Heather :hugs: How are you feeling this morning??


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: grace well I would do anything even to get one, twins would be a bonus but I will be happy with what ever I'm blessed with :hugs:


----------



## mammag

As for me, I'm feeling ok this morning, not spotting or cramping anymore. And my boobs hurt, Wondfo is still positive, I just need to get to Monday. DH was searching Faint Lines on B&B this morning, lol. He's convinced everything is going to be just fine, so trying to take a cue from him. Used my last Wondfo, so am not going to test anymore, just going to wait this out and see what happens.


----------



## Jess19

Laura that's great news!!!!!!!! 

Grace how are you feeling this am???

Mrs S keep is posted!!! Sounds like your might be getting ready to have your little bean!!!


----------



## Jess19

Oh that's wonderful grace, glad to hear that everything is ok, I was worried about you


----------



## mammag

:) My boys are officially trying to drive me crazy though, they are chasing my poor dog around playing Tag with her against her will.


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh my goodness I'm sick to death of football being on th tv I hate it so much boooooo


----------



## mammag

Lol, Half the reason I married T is because he doesn't watch ANY sports, he pretends like he does in public though, I had to tell him who played in the super bowl after he lost a $5 bet on who was going to win!! He didn't even know who he had bet on.


----------



## Jess19

laura when you say football, is that what we call soccer over here in the states?


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeah soccer lol I hate it he watches every single team play every single game and then he watches the highlights after it ughhhhh boring 
Tv is crap in the day :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Sorry girls, I watch college football and basketball, lol. I am happiest in a bar, with multiple games going at one time.


----------



## Jess19

Me and OH both love sports! Esp football lol I was ago pumped for the superbowl! Lets go new york!


----------



## wanabeamama

:football::football::yellowcard::yellowcard:Haha oh god


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mammag

Tehe, lol. Soccer.


----------



## wanabeamama

Ughhh I'm so bored today :( and there's STILL football on the Tv :grr:


----------



## Grumblebea

Haha not a fan of sports and neither is my bf :) although I do love a good hockey game. Grace I'm so glad things calmed down for you! I had a great workout at the gym 3 1/2 hours of weights, fast and furious and then fluidity (new for me). Then bf surprised me when I walked out and took me to lunch :). Going to Chart House for dinner to celebrate a late V Day. Hope everyone is having a nice Saturday :)


----------



## wanabeamama

That sounds loveley :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi::hi::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## wanabeamama

:howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy:


----------



## wanabeamama

You know since I havnt had wheat I feel hungry all the time I could literally sit and eat all day long lol


----------



## dachsundmom

What kind of carbs are you using to replace the wheat?


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't have anything really I don't even know what I can have that contains carbs :shrug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Just bananas and brown rice lol


----------



## dachsundmom

No wonder you're starving...you're not eating foods to help keep you full.


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha i just want a burger lol I guess I will have to settle for a bowl of rice lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you tried turkey burgers?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Sorry girls, I watch college football and basketball, lol. I am happiest in a bar, with multiple games going at one time.

Same here! College all the way! I don't do any "paid" sports!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

They sell ground turkey and ground chicken now flavored to taste like beef or italian sausage. I use ground turkey alot for turkey tacos since Keith is allergic to beef. Seasoned right then it is very good. I am having the same issues with not staying full. I bought a box of those Tyson Chicken Cordon Bleu they about golf ball size...there was about 60 in the box...I opened them yesterday...there are now about 10-15 if that many...I'm the only one who has had any....Lord my ass is gonna be huge! But I cannot stop eating...I can literally be eating and still feel so very hungry...I don't get it.


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, isn't this the time when you put on most of the pregnancy weight?:hugs:


----------



## mammag

Oh the food talk, I just puked up my chicken noodle soup :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer, isn't this the time when you put on most of the pregnancy weight?:hugs:

Possibly and this is what I was thinking that little miss was having a growth spurt or something! As I type I am thinking about what to eat next! I've always had a good appetite...I like to say that food is my best friend :haha: but this is a bit much! 

Oh and something scary that we are thinking...I am about 80% sure that I am allergic to chocolate now...I've been having episodes where I itch really bad and get rash patches in the key areas where most allergic reactions happen. Benedryl wasn't even touching it...Well the other night I sat down and was eating some chocolate...I immediately started itching...and when we sat and thought about it; I had eaten chocolate each time this happened. Now what are the chances? I know that you can become allergic at any point in your life because of Keith's allergies but COME ON! CHOCOLATE????:wacko: That's just crazy...I'm not the biggest chocolate eater but damned if I can't have it now I want it! I am going to call Tuesday and see if I can get an allergy test done.


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm thinking about trying Quorn burgers lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, it's going to be hard to day if it's the chocolate or a certain component in the chocolate giving you issues. For Keith, it's a one ingredient item giving him issues. It could be different grades and types of chocolates giving you problems...even the processing could be an issue.


Laura, that sounds disgusting.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Yeah that is what I figured. And the allergist here is a fan of making you bring in the things that you are allergic to or could be and having you ingest them in office to check the severity....Pretty sure I don't wanna sit in an office eating so many different kinds of chocolate and itching beyond belief just to figure it out...maybe later on...but not now...I will just steer clear of it for now.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

What are Quran burgers?


----------



## wanabeamama

https://www.quorn.us/Home/. This is Quorn they sell it in us it's an alternative to meat


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> https://www.quorn.us/Home/. This is Quorn they sell it in us it's an alternative to meat

Oh...yummy...:sick: As soon as I read "fungi" it totally ruined it for me...:nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha don't you like mushrooms?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> Haha don't you like mushrooms?

Of course but the word "fungi" ruined it....:nope:


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls, how it's everyone? 
I don't care for mushrooms so that burger doesn't sound very yummy lol
I love steak!!!  

so I'm thinking this cycle is over already, I have another cyst, on my right side again. it's always seems to be on the right side. 
This sucks so bad, I wish I could have a chance at ttc, these last 3 cycles have all been full of cysts
At least I get to meet with the FS on the 27th


----------



## honeysuede

Morning lovelies:hugs:

I love quorn, which is handy seeing as I'm a veggie:haha: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Jess19 said:


> Hey girls, how it's everyone?
> I don't care for mushrooms so that burger doesn't sound very yummy lol
> I love steak!!!
> 
> so I'm thinking this cycle is over already, I have another cyst, on my right side again. it's always seems to be on the right side.
> This sucks so bad, I wish I could have a chance at ttc, these last 3 cycles have all been full of cysts
> At least I get to meet with the FS on the 27th

Ic a you can still get pregnant with cysts as long as you ovulate :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya wow what a beautiful day it is today shame I'm not going anywhere lol


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Hiya wow what a beautiful day it is today shame I'm not going anywhere lol

I know, it looks so nice, bet it's cold out though:cold:
Just pampered myself with face mask & lukewarm bath :haha::haha: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:haha::haha: I'm trying to imagine its summer lol oh I can't wait for summer :)


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> :haha::haha: I'm trying to imagine its summer lol oh I can't wait for summer :)

Me neither, I am not a sun lover but am looking forward to spring & summer this year, fed up with the cold xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yeahhhh I want to put some pretty summer dresses on :)


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Yeahhhh I want to put some pretty summer dresses on :)

:happydance::happydance: And have it still light outside after 5:happydance: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

BBQ and sitting out side at 10pm the smell of freshly cut grass ahhhhhhhhh I can't wait :) oh and I absolutely love Easter it's my favourite time of the year and I'm going to cheat and have an Easter egg :haha:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> BBQ and sitting out side at 10pm the smell of freshly cut grass ahhhhhhhhh I can't wait :) oh and I absolutely love Easter it's my favourite time of the year and I'm going to cheat and have an Easter egg :haha:

Oh yeah!!!! EASTER EGGS!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
And it's pancake day Tuesday:munch::munch: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg this Tuesday??? I have to have oat pancakes but mmmmmmmm


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Omg this Tuesday??? I have to have oat pancakes but mmmmmmmm

I better get to sainsbos before 4 to stock up on pancake stuff:happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## dachsundmom

What is Pancake Tuesday? LOL


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm trying to talk OH into taking me to watch ghost Ryder at the cinema :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Mmmmm omg brooke you have to have pancakes on Tuesday they are the best there not like the thick pancakes that you guys have there big and flat and you can fill them with anything :D


----------



## honeysuede

Yeah they are great!! especially with lemon juice & sugar! or cream..... mmmm xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

They sound like crepes?

Lemon juice and sugar?


----------



## wanabeamama

I like mine with banana and chocolate sauce with clotted cream mmmmmmm but I want one with peanut butter and chocolate sauce lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes they are pretty much crepes :thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

Now I REALLY want one!!! a pancake with lemon juice & sugar washed down with a WKD blue, that aint gonna happen:nope: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

WKD blue?


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> WKD blue?

They are a sugary alcopop vodka mix drink, not sure why I want one so bad:wacko: xx
 



Attached Files:







WKD-Blue.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wanabeamama

T get a blue bubble gum drink I'm sure I have seen a blue drink in sainsburys :D


Haha Brooke I love the kinky doggys lol


----------



## honeysuede

Yeah I am gonna see if they still sell those panda pop drinks, remember them?

And yep, those dogs made me laugh:haha: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you! I'm not sure if I will keep the pic, but for now it's good.

That drink sounds a little awful. I don't like sweet alcohol at all.


----------



## wanabeamama

What about this?
 



Attached Files:







e06269be.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 0


----------



## opalfruits

You can get panda pops in asda and they are still yummy even though the took out all the "bad" stuff! 

I just wanted to say, the sun just shone through my window and into my face and it actually confused me for a second I was like "oh what is that" in my eyes and yeah it was sun, it's gone now but I just realized how LONG its been SOOOOOOO grey here!!!! It actually set me back a moment hahahaha


----------



## opalfruits

Energy drinks are a big no no for preggers women, they contain vitamin A and so much caffeine its unreal. Also energy drinks dehydrate you its said that for everyone you drink you should drink a glass of water ...... I read that in an article once, not so long ago :) I dont know whether it is all relevant or true but it sounds scary :o


----------



## dachsundmom

I haven't seen blue Powerade in forever, lol


----------



## honeysuede

Well I will see what blue things I can find in sainsbos when I got in a couple of hours:haha::haha:
Yep, sun is shining here, woohoo!!:happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Brooke I saw blue jolly rancher drink in the us food shop lol wish I got some now lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, that stuff is blue raspberry flavored; I have never had it, but the blue candies are my favorite.

DD had the green apple drink and said it was horrible.


----------



## honeysuede

Oh my god, me & OH LOVE Jolly Ranchers! whenever we visit his brother in Connecticut or they come here we always stock up on them, a drink would be cooooool!!!:haha: xxx


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Girls, it's over for me. Started bleeding very heavily last night, went to the ER and my level was only a 6. DH said to not let it get us down and he'll do whatever to try again, fertility doctors, meds, whatever. I'm ok right now, was kind of prepared for it since my first Beta. I'm sad, but I'll be ok, and plan on trying again right away, depending on what my doc says tomorrow.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Good Morning Girls, it's over for me. Started bleeding very heavily last night, went to the ER and my level was only a 6. DH said to not let it get us down and he'll do whatever to try again, fertility doctors, meds, whatever. I'm ok right now, was kind of prepared for it since my first Beta. I'm sad, but I'll be ok, and plan on trying again right away, depending on what my doc says tomorrow.

Oh Grace, I am so so sorry to hear you news:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:
It's sounds like you & your OH are going to help each other through this & not let it beat you. You always have us here too. Big hugs & loads of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm so sorry Grace :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so so sorry grace!!!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## prettynpink29

mammag said:


> Good Morning Girls, it's over for me. Started bleeding very heavily last night, went to the ER and my level was only a 6. DH said to not let it get us down and he'll do whatever to try again, fertility doctors, meds, whatever. I'm ok right now, was kind of prepared for it since my first Beta. I'm sad, but I'll be ok, and plan on trying again right away, depending on what my doc says tomorrow.

:cry::cry::hugs::hugs: sorry Grace :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Thank You guys, I don't know what I would do without all of you wonderful ladies. My doc won't make me wait another year before I can do the infertility stuff right? They did last time, and that would be more devastating than this.


----------



## opalfruits

Oh Grace I am so sorry :(


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Thank You guys, I don't know what I would do without all of you wonderful ladies. My doc won't make me wait another year before I can do the infertility stuff right? They did last time, and that would be more devastating than this.

I think that would be bad of them to make you wait another year, you should be able to pick up with it straight away:hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## waiting2c

I'm so sorry to hear your news Grace. My thoughts are with you

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Aww so sorry Grace :hugs:


----------



## mrsb2010

Oh grace. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## mammag

So what is everyone doing today? Anybody got any plans or anything? I just woke up on the couch and T and the boys are gone in my car, lol. I have no idea where they went, hope they bring home food though.


----------



## Desperado167

Grace ,am so sorry babes,:cry::cry::nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

TY :) I wanna talk about something NORMAL now!!! So what are everyone's plans for this evening?? Anything?? Anything fun?


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> So what is everyone doing today? Anybody got any plans or anything? I just woke up on the couch and T and the boys are gone in my car, lol. I have no idea where they went, hope they bring home food though.

Im at work, wishing it was the weekend again already. Its so boring today. 

I hope they bring home food for you too


----------



## mammag

Oh, I forget your in the future!! Lol, so it's Monday there!! Your one step closer to the weekend then we are!!! He just called, their gonna get some KFC :) Yum.


----------



## mammag

I'm going to buy a CBFM this month, I've never wanted to get one, cuz they seem like they can be so confusing, but I'm finally going to do it and see what happens.


----------



## waiting2c

Awesome, my sister works for KFC here so she brought it home the other day. Their new apple drink was amazing.


----------



## mammag

I haven't eaten there since we lived in Florida!!! I don't even know what the new apple drink is!! :)


----------



## waiting2c

I hadnt until the weekend, and I have no idea what it was called, just that it was nice lol.

Is a CBFM expensive to buy? I dont know that you can get them here. I never saw one in my shopping excursions for OPKs etc.


----------



## mammag

About $150, so not too bad no. And when you're done with it you can always sell it on Ebay for practically what you paid for it new. They have them at the pharmacy's here, but I've never looked at the prices there, only online.


----------



## waiting2c

Ahh well thats cool  Online trading is definitely the way to go these days. So much cheaper. Glad you got one sorted 

When do you go back to the FS now?


----------



## mammag

He's who I'll see tomorrow. Find out then what we do from here.


----------



## waiting2c

All the best for that appt tomorrow Grace! Will be thinking of you. I'll check in first thing tomorrow morning my time to see how you got on.


----------



## Jess19

Oh grace I'm so sorry, I hope your doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

I made a nice dinner (roasted rosemary garlic chicken) then we went out for ice cream. Getting ready to watch shameless then off to bed. Filling in at work tomorrow, idk how people do Mondays, my least favorite day of the week. 
I bought a cbfm on eBay, need to resell it, just need to take time to list it. Also have a ton on ic opk and hpt plus several frer hpt. Need to get on that :/. Hope your night is going better. Gn all.


----------



## amommy

So sorry for your loss Grace, I hope you get through it ok, so so sad for you! HUGS! 

Today was my mom's 80th bday, thought you might enjoy watching her blow out her candles.. 
https://youtu.be/Dr2T6H2JCCo


----------



## honeysuede

Happy monday! Man mondays are naff. Sun is out though. Have a nice day everyone xxx


----------



## mammag

What about there is no school today and I had NO idea?? There I am sitting outside the school waiting on the doors to open like WTF?? OMG, it's presidents day.


----------



## Jess19

Lol me and oh both thought school was in today, but my son had a 4 day weekend....lucky him!!!


----------



## mammag

I wasn't the only Mom out there either!! :) Lol, they need to send home a little note when there is no school the next school day or something!! I felt so silly.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> What about there is no school today and I had NO idea?? There I am sitting outside the school waiting on the doors to open like WTF?? OMG, it's presidents day.

HA! I wish! Our schools are in today...would have been nice to have that extra day with the weekend we have had.


----------



## mammag

Lol, I was kinda glad, except getting up and driving to school in the morning is the part I hate, and I had to do that anyways. Now their running around trying to murder each other over a Bey Blade.


----------



## Jess19

Elli girls looks like I'm dpo status!! 
I didn't even realize it, I just put I'm temps in and walked away, I figured that it would still be a few days away. But when I looked at the screen a little bit later I saw the crosshairs!!!

Is it abnormal to have the cosistant temps?? My bbt is working fine, it's just weird the last 3 mornings have been the same, that happened last cycle too. 
Oh well!! All I know is I oed on cd16!!! That's the earliest I have ever Oed!! 
That's only 2 days after the "normal" cd14 ovulation time!!


----------



## Jess19

Elli girls looks like I'm dpo status!! 
I didn't even realize it, I just put I'm temps in and walked away, I figured that it would still be a few days away. But when I looked at the screen a little bit later I saw the crosshairs!!!

Is it abnormal to have the cosistant temps?? My bbt is working fine, it's just weird the last 3 mornings have been the same, that happened last cycle too. 
Oh well!! All I know is I oed on cd16!!! That's the earliest I have ever Oed!! 
That's only 2 days after the "normal" cd14 ovulation time!!


----------



## mammag

Yay Icca!!!! :happydance:!!!!!!!!!! I think the same temps are fine, I get them all the time!!!


----------



## Jess19

sorry about the typos, my smart phone is being dumb lol


----------



## mammag

I read to fast to even notice any typos, lol.


----------



## Jess19

Elli girls looks like I'm dpo status!! 
I didn't even realize it, I just put I'm temps in and walked away, I figured that it would still be a few days away. But when I looked at the screen a little bit later I saw the crosshairs!!!

Is it abnormal to have the cosistant temps?? My bbt is working fine, it's just weird the last 3 mornings have been the same, that happened last cycle too. 
Oh well!! All I know is I oed on cd16!!! That's the earliest I have ever Oed!! 
That's only 2 days after the "normal" cd14 ovulation time!!


----------



## mammag

What do you guys think the doc will do today?? Does anyone know from experience?? It's been so long for me that I just don't remember what they did. I know I had another Beta last time, so I will assume they are going to do that. But they are not going to want to check my cervix will they?? I'm just having so so much bleeding, and don't really want anyone poking around down there. Also I am very very tender down below, and the nurse told me that is very common especially if I'm passing a lot of tissue, which I am. I just want this over with, so I can try again.


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Grace, I just wanted to say good luck with your appointment, I don&#8217;t think they will want to check you internally so you should be ok. xxx


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> What do you guys think the doc will do today?? Does anyone know from experience?? It's been so long for me that I just don't remember what they did. I know I had another Beta last time, so I will assume they are going to do that. But they are not going to want to check my cervix will they?? I'm just having so so much bleeding, and don't really want anyone poking around down there. Also I am very very tender down below, and the nurse told me that is very common especially if I'm passing a lot of tissue, which I am. I just want this over with, so I can try again.

Possibly bloods and a scan babes,am so sorry u are going thru this ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck Grace. Hope you are okay.

HOpe everyone else is doing okay, its been quiet on here past few days.

Laura, Brooke - how are you ladies doing?

T2, how are you?


----------



## Desperado167

waiting2c said:


> Good luck Grace. Hope you are okay.
> 
> HOpe everyone else is doing okay, its been quiet on here past few days.
> 
> Laura, Brooke - how are you ladies doing?
> 
> T2, how are you?

Am ok ,cd1 for me today ,preparing for my dd to go into hospital tomorrow to get her tonsils removed ,so won't be around much ,how are you?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Im good thanks  Bit tired today, spent the evening last evening at whitecross with my sister. She arrived home last night doubled over in pain and crying saying her tummy really hurt. Thankfully is only a virus.

How old is your dd? Does she have to stay in hospital long or just a day stay?


----------



## Desperado167

waiting2c said:


> Im good thanks  Bit tired today, spent the evening last evening at whitecross with my sister. She arrived home last night doubled over in pain and crying saying her tummy really hurt. Thankfully is only a virus.
> 
> How old is your dd? Does she have to stay in hospital long or just a day stay?

Aw your poor sister,my dd is nine and she's staying over but I will stay with her ,:hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Well I hope it all goes well for you both  Is she looking forward to eating lots of icecream and Jelly? 

Hospitals are never the most fun places to stay.


----------



## Desperado167

waiting2c said:


> Well I hope it all goes well for you both  Is she looking forward to eating lots of icecream and Jelly?
> 
> Hospitals are never the most fun places to stay.

Thanks lovely ,yes I have her fav drinks crisps and chocolate bought in to entice her with tomorrow,they are usually allowed home once they start eating :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## mammag

I'm back!! :) Monitored Cycle with Clomid and Timed Intercourse. Gotta call him on my next CD1!


----------



## Grumblebea

Do they not want you to ttc this cycle? Have you thought about smep for this cycle? From what I've read the conception rate is high with smep following a mc.


----------



## Jess19

oh boy! So when do you start the clomid? 
Next cycle?


----------



## mammag

I'm not sure what day, but I gotta call on my next CD1, so after this cycle; and they will call me in the prescription with instructions. And he didn't say specifically NOT to TTC this cycle, but he said it would probably be irregular and hard to pinpoint ovulation. He said this bleeding doesn't really count as a period. So my next bleed will be my first official period, if that made any sense. Still super excited to start it though.


----------



## waiting2c

Thats great Grace  Im glad you are excited and that they have a plan in place for you.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been in for a day or two. I got the bad news yesterday that my pregnancy is not viable :cry:

Anyway, Grace, glad they have a plan for you and hope it gets you a sticky one :thumbup:

Love to you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Oh no m.... I'm so very sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

so sorry butterfly:cry::hugs: xxxx


----------



## harri

So so sorry butterfly :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## Grumblebea

Awe butterfly, so sorry...hugs


----------



## dachsundmom

M...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

And for my UK girls...Happy Pancake Tuesday!:happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

So sorry Butterfly :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hug:


----------



## mammag

Oh no Butterfly :( I am so so very sorry. So much pain around here lately. Too Much :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Oh butterfly I'm so sorry for your loss :-(


----------



## MrsStutler

Morning Gals! Been a little preoccupied trying to evict my little munchkin so I haven't gotten in here lately. 

I am officially on maternity leave. After feeling like death on Saturday and calling in I kind of decided it was time. I swore I would work up until the big day, but I'm pretty useless as of right now. My boss said it was way busy at work too and she wouldn't want me overworked anyways. I love her. 

Still no sign of Roxas making his debut in the extremely near future. I'm starting to think he really will make it to his due date and be a leap year baby! I'm going through the list of stuff to induce labor and so far I've got nothing. I've got to find better ways to occupy my time :wacko: I still feel like crap, my fluish thing turned into a sinus thing which moved into my lungs and has turned into a coughing/chest congestion thing. I keep telling my body now is not the time to be falling apart, I need to be in tip top condition for labor! 

Grace- So sorry to hear about the loss, but it's great your DH is so on board with trying again!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been in for a day or two. I got the bad news yesterday that my pregnancy is not viable :cry:
> 
> Anyway, Grace, glad they have a plan for you and hope it gets you a sticky one :thumbup:
> 
> Love to you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:cry::cry::cry::cry::nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

I changed the thread title per request :hugs: I'm going to leave the number of BFP's I think, cuz I don't want to act like they never happened :shrug: I don't know. If you guys think I need to change it even more, plz just PM me and let me know. 

And girls please keep in mind that we really do need to stick together now more than ever. Those of us with recent losses need your conversation and just general friendship now more than ever. I don't want this thread to disappear, I love all you guys and want us to stick together through the good times and the bad. So don't feel bad or awkward discussing your pregnancies or any good news or just life in general!! We need you guys :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Guys

Just wanted to say I dont want this thread to disappear either. I have really really really enjoyed chatting with and getting to know you ladies. I think of you all often during my day even though we live in different parts of the world.

Mrs S - glad to hear you are resting up, hope that flu/chest infection goes away asap for you and that your little man decides to make his grand entrance so we can celebrate our first real thread baby 

Hope you are all having a great Tuesday in your respective countries  It is a wet grey wednesday here, but I am thankful to have out of the office appointments that will hopefully make the day go super fast.

:hugs: to all


----------



## amommy

So sorry Butterfly, how sad for both you and Grace.. So many hugs needed all around!! I want this thread to stay because while I cannot always avidly TTC I love to hear about all of your stories. 
As for me, I had the best O i have had in a year, and no man.. haha go figure!! 

But on the brighter side, I got a 98% on the first exam in my hardest class.. To say I was shocked is an understatement!! Mean grade in the class was 78.. WOW, I felt bad even telling the rest of them what I got.. so I didn't!! Instead I came here to tell you. 

Hope everyone is doing well otherwise!


----------



## amommy

So sorry Butterfly, how sad for both you and Grace.. So many hugs needed all around!! I want this thread to stay because while I cannot always avidly TTC I love to hear about all of your stories. 
As for me, I had the best O i have had in a year, and no man.. haha go figure!! 

But on the brighter side, I got a 98% on the first exam in my hardest class.. To say I was shocked is an understatement!! Mean grade in the class was 78.. WOW, I felt bad even telling the rest of them what I got.. so I didn't!! Instead I came here to tell you. 

Hope everyone is doing well otherwise!


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks so much for your words ladies and yes I agree I love to hear happy news so keep it coming :thumbup:

Christi well done on the grade! :happydance:

Mrs S I'm glad you have stopped work you should be taking it easy :grr:

Not sure if I will be ttc after this but I guess I just have to take one step at a time and it is great to have you ladies here :hugs::hugs:

I can't get on much at the moment as I have to go out every evening to try and sell some paintings but when I get back to he uk hopefully I will have more tIme :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Some Fuck Tard at Tecumseh's work told him that if I didn't have a D&C then I DIDN'T have a miscarriage!! How fucking insensitive and ridiculous to say that to someone. T was broken hearted over this whole deal. He cried when he was sure that the pregnancy was not going to work out. I hope this mother fucker is long gone by the next company picnic.


----------



## waiting2c

Holy Moly Grace, that is a crap and very insensitive thing for him to have said. :hugs: Hope your OH is okay.


----------



## Jess19

hello girls, just got home from dinner with the family for my moms birthday tomorrow.

Grace I can't believe someone would say such an ignorant thing. Pay no mind to his ignorance :hugs: I hope you and your OH are ok

How is everyone?


----------



## mammag

I'm good :) I've actually stopped bleeding :shrug: which is strange. With my last m/c I bled for something like 9 days, with this it was barely 3?? I hope it's a good thing, and means that my body is going to sort itself right out.


----------



## MrsStutler

Sheesh some people deserve to be hit. Fuck-tard is a great description. 

Well I made the famous " scalini eggplant parm" today and had it for lunch and just finished off some for dinner. So far the only thing to happen is I am now positive I do not like eggplant. I also went for a very, very long walk. I got nothin. He's very stubborn. Going to go cuddle up with my humidifier and watch some movies for the night.


----------



## honeysuede

Good morning everyone.

I agree also, I LOVE this thread and EVERY one of you lovely ladies & I don't want it to fade out either, I make sure I check in every day.

There has been so much heartache on here of late & we need to stick together:hugs::hugs: xxx

MR S - Looks like you have a stubborn little one who likes being in your tummy!!:haha: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning ladies omg the weather is awful here today ah well it's not like I'm going anywhere :( 
Kayla I hope it's not too much longer for you :hugs:

For everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Glad I am missing the crappy weather at least :haha: Although having said that last night at the festival I had a t-shirt, a thin fleece, a jumper, a coat, a scarf and 2 blankets :haha::haha::cold: - can't seem to get myself warm enough when it is a bit chilly at night. Might go for an extra layer tonight :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

You need a thermal vest :haha: and a :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi!!

I have just met my best friend Liam for lunch as he lives opposite my work with my sis so thought it would be a nice change. Had a lovely sandwich & crisps followed by a snickers! Got back to find a Crème egg on my desk!! I cant carry on being a piggy munter so will put that in the fridge:haha:

How are you all doing today?:hugs:
X
xxxxxxx


----------



## mrsb2010

Hello girls - how are you all? I hope you're all ok. xxxx

Laura - I think i may have missed this. Did you get your letter through re ivf? 

xx


----------



## mrsb2010

honeysuede said:


> Hi!!
> 
> I have just met my best friend Liam for lunch as he lives opposite my work with my sis so thought it would be a nice change. Had a lovely sandwich & crisps followed by a snickers! Got back to find a Crème egg on my desk!! I cant carry on being a piggy munter so will put that in the fridge:haha:
> 
> How are you all doing today?:hugs:
> X
> xxxxxxx

I'm trying to be good today - so i'm having a snickers instead of a kit kat chunky?!? how's that for reasoning. lol


----------



## wanabeamama

mrsb2010 said:


> Hello girls - how are you all? I hope you're all ok. xxxx
> 
> Laura - I think i may have missed this. Did you get your letter through re ivf?
> 
> xx

Yes we're going next Thursday for our tests , blood tests for both, U/S for me and S/A for OH but I'm still waiting to hear back from my gyne about getting a prescription to stop af until we can start treatment it could be upto 6 months and I don't want the endo o come back.
I've just been trying to prepare though and start to destress I get anxious really easy about anything so I'm trying to prepare mentally for it to :thumbup:


----------



## Jess19

Good morning ladies how is everyone today?? 
I'm super sleepy, I struggled to get out of bed this am lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow that's some rise you got there jess :happydance:


----------



## mrsb2010

Oh Laura I'm so pleased for you so its all going ahead then. Fantastic news! 

Its good that you are trying to be relaxed about it all - that can only help. And its so positive that steps are being taken now, so its all in hand. 

so pleased for you xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I just wish I wasn't so impatient 6months is a life time lol it's half a year :coffee:


----------



## mrsb2010

Lol - it could be less though! And from what I remember from my friend having it, there were lots of appointments and injections etc so it kept her busy. It kind of took her mind off the waiting as it always felt like something was happening and there was always an appointment to look forward to. xx


----------



## mammag

Jess that IS a huge rise you had today!!! WOW!!! :happydance:

Laura, 6 months does seem like forever :( But it'll be here before you know it!! :)

I'm freaking sick, again, woke up with another cold!! And I'm the only one in the house with it. I soooo sooo hate the winter time, and I really hate colds.


----------



## mrsb2010

Oh grace I hope you feel better soon. Thats crap and not what you need. 
xx


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> Some Fuck Tard at Tecumseh's work told him that if I didn't have a D&C then I DIDN'T have a miscarriage!! How fucking insensitive and ridiculous to say that to someone. T was broken hearted over this whole deal. He cried when he was sure that the pregnancy was not going to work out. I hope this mother fucker is long gone by the next company picnic.

Wtf :growlmad:How disgusting and ignorant is that ,I have had ten losses and only one d and c due to the placenta attaching itself to the lining of my stomach ,:nope:some people are complete arseholes ,sorry babes u and your oh had to cope with that,as if u didn't have enough going on,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi to everyone :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Doc just called, levels were down to three, which is good. Everything is clearing out like it should. I don't see why I can't TTC this month, since they went down so quickly. And I've seen SOOO many stories of women getting pregnant the month after a chemical and having their forever baby.


----------



## Desperado167

mammag said:


> Doc just called, levels were down to three, which is good. Everything is clearing out like it should. I don't see why I can't TTC this month, since they went down so quickly. And I've seen SOOO many stories of women getting pregnant the month after a chemical and having their forever baby.

Good luck babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

So, I can't help but wonder something, this last cycle I distinctly felt ovulation on my left side, and I always feel it on my right. And it's odd that the one time I O on the left I get pregnant. I really need to book that Hsg, I wonder if my right tube is a little blocked or something for whatever reason. What causes a blocked tube?


----------



## Jess19

thanks girls, I noticed it too. I'm so not trying to get my hopes up but could anything happen at 5 soon????

Laura I hope the next few months fly by for you :hugs:

We'll girs I'm off to work for the next few hours but I'll back later. 
OH started a new job and he works all night so ill be back when I'm sitting at home later


----------



## mammag

U guys HAVE to keep me company today!!!! My cable went out, Tech is coming later, but for now I'm SOOOO BORED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi!!

I am home after a busy day at work. Grace, that might make sense about your right ovary:hugs: xx


----------



## mammag

I just painted Tristen's finger nails glittery pink, see what happens when I get board?? bad things people, bad things :haha:


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> I just painted Tristen's finger nails glittery pink, see what happens when I get board?? bad things people, bad things :haha:

:haha::haha: when i get bored a find a cupboard to clear out even if I have done it a week before:haha::haha: xx


----------



## mammag

That's what's driving me crazy!!! The doc wants me OFF my FEET this whole week!!! How freaking much does that suck?? No TV, no Walking around, and no one has been on the thread all day. I'm literally going to go crazy, I've already painted MY nails 3 different colors.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> That's what's driving me crazy!!! The doc wants me OFF my FEET this whole week!!! How freaking much does that suck?? No TV, no Walking around, and no one has been on the thread all day. I'm literally going to go crazy, I've already painted MY nails 3 different colors.

I like doing jigsaw puzzles or crosswords - bring I know. What about a DVD? xx


----------



## waiting2c

Awww man, I need someone like you around then Grace... I love painted nails but I never have the inclination to actually paint them!!

Morning all! Hope everyone is well today. I am hoping to have another busy day today, they are helping to pull me out of the rut I got into this week.


----------



## mammag

Cable guy is here!! :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I can't reach my toes or I would paint them....it makes me sad!


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> Cable guy is here!! :)

:yipee: :wohoo::yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo::yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo::yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo::yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## honeysuede

USAFKnineWife said:


> I can't reach my toes or I would paint them....it makes me sad!

:nope: not long now:hugs: xx


----------



## mammag

Lol, I had DH paint my toes and ermmm, trim me up just before I knew I was going to go into labor with Tristen, lol.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Cable guy is here!! :)

woohoo!!:happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## waiting2c

mammag said:


> Lol, I had DH paint my toes and ermmm, trim me up just before I knew I was going to go into labor with Tristen, lol.

Oh god.... this is something I hadnt even thought about..... but yes... ummm would want to be looking good in that department.


----------



## mammag

Lol, I thought about it! I was always thinking, what if I go into labor and I'm all HAIRY!!! Lol, but in reality, the docs couldn't care ONE bit!!! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

honeysuede said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I can't reach my toes or I would paint them....it makes me sad!
> 
> :nope: not long now:hugs: xxClick to expand...

Well if it goes anything like the last time then although I have a little over 6 weeks to go she will most likely be here in the next 2 weeks...Bennen came at 36w3d so in about 2 weeks or less. They do say the more you have you faster they come. I just hope her labor is as easy as his was. I am going to try to go with no epidural this time or hold out as long as I can. I did it with my first but that was over 16 years ago and I didn't get a choice in the matter.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Lol, I had DH paint my toes and ermmm, trim me up just before I knew I was going to go into labor with Tristen, lol.

Keith keeps telling me that he will do both but I am so OCD about everything that it would end badly for us both! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I had DH paint my toes and ermmm, trim me up just before I knew I was going to go into labor with Tristen, lol.
> 
> Oh god.... this is something I hadnt even thought about..... but yes... ummm would want to be looking good in that department.Click to expand...

Believe me girl...that will be the LAST thing that you care about...seriously :winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha:

Dammit the Toyota stand at the festival no longer have the wifi I was using. Don't they know I have to get my fix of bnb?! :growlmad::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## mammag

Lol, damn Toyota :growlmad:


----------



## mammag

I feel like the Men in Black are going to come get me for condemning Toyota now :)


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls, how is everyone today?
I just walked in the door, I am SO happy to be home, I had such a bad day at work :-( 
My head is pounding from the stress


----------



## mammag

Jess19 said:


> Hey girls, how is everyone today?
> I just walked in the door, I am SO happy to be home, I had such a bad day at work :-(
> My head is pounding from the stress

Awww :hugs: I'm sorry you had a crappy day :hugs:


----------



## mammag

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/888722-need-advice-help.html

What do you all think about that??


----------



## Jess19

Wow that's really terrible. 
Our sounds like she's looking for someone to say its ok to cheat or something.
How many texts can you send about a car lol


----------



## mammag

Lmao, IKR?? A simple day or two of ignoring would put an end to that.


----------



## Jess19

Lol or one nasty text  

what is wrong with people, they never cease to amaze me!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Dumb...just dumb...


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone!! How are we all doing today?

I am good, very busy at work which I actually like. :thumbup:

Only one more day til the weekend!:happydance:
xxx
:hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Good morning ladies :hi:


----------



## Grumblebea

Butterfly67 said:


> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Dammit the Toyota stand at the festival no longer have the wifi I was using. Don't they know I have to get my fix of bnb?! :growlmad::haha:

BF where are you?


----------



## Grumblebea

She's nuts!


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Girls!! Well, my cable went out!! AGAIN!!!!!! I've never had this much trouble from my cable company!!! There supposed to be here soon though to fix it... AGAIN!!!!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Jess19

Ok ......so I just found porn on DHs phone!!!
Words can't even begin to explain how I feel right now
I am so upset :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Jess19 said:


> Ok ......so I just found porn on DHs phone!!!
> Words can't even begin to explain how I feel right now
> I am so upset :cry: :cry: :cry:

Awww :( Are you sure it's not something someone has just sent to him?? People send my DH nasty stuff all the time.


----------



## wanabeamama

Jess my oh is always looking at porn on his phone it has nothing to do with him fancying other women they do not look at it to perv over the women they look at it to fantasise about what they want to do with there wife/gf 80-90% of men look at porn some just don't get fought or show there partner it's a very natural thing to do and there is absolutely nothing wrong with it he has just asked you to be his wife and wants to spend the rest of his life with you, you have nothing to worry about its not like finding text from another woman saying wow sex was great last night thanks, these women are no threat to you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## mammag

Totally agree with Laura!! My DH watches porn on TV!! I've never minded him going to the strip club or anything either. For some reason, I don't like him looking at porn on the computer though, that does piss me off. But anything else is fair game :)


----------



## MrsStutler

Aw Jess, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Like everybody else said, it's pretty natural for guys to want to look at stuff like that. Try not to take it personally and if it truly bothers you maybe have a very frank talk with him about how it makes you feel. You know he loves you and that is the really important part. Hell, I wish my DH would go look at some porn sometime and leave me alone every now and then:haha: I can be a bit cranky sometimes.

Less than a week until due date and this kid is still being stubborn. I'm going to try and get my butt out for a walk but I feel like death again today. This sinus infection or whatever I have is the devil. I think I might call up the doc and beg for something to kick this thing, I see her tomorrow but I'd kill somebody for some antibiotics right now. I went and had a "spa" day yesterday, got my hair cut and a really nice pedicure. The lady who did the pedicure did the reflexology thing to try and help start labor and last night I thought it was working but it all just turned out to be an hour of pain and cramping that fizzled into nothing.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks girls
It was stuff in his google search and web history
It just hurt my feelings alittle knowing he looking at them girls when iv told him it bothers me. I actualy have watched some XXX movies with DH (at my request, not his) iso its not the porn I have a problem with, I wanted to watch it with him lol and lately things haven't been as frisky as usual, I think its all the ttc, sex feels like a timed chore and that's not how we have ever been. 
Pluse DH started a new job working all night, and sleeping most of the day, so our time together is limited. 
He looked at all the sites when I was working 


We just had a talk and I'm better now. 
I'm just a little emotional today.......maybe a symptom lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

:hugs::hugs: That's good you had a talk with him and feel better:hugs:


----------



## mammag

Ok Tiny (depressing) Rant, prepare yourselves.... Here goes.

Fucking Really!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I thought I had stopped bleeding from this m/c, but NO, I'm now bleeding like I was on day 1 and cramping like a mother fucker, to add on top of that I honest to god think I've caught the flu, or something very close, so now I'm coughing up blood, and feel like utter absolute shit. And To really add insult to injury, my SIL has one of those pregnancy ticker things on her FB, so Happy of all Happy's I get to see weekly updated progress of what this pregnancy will never be. Fucking Stupid Useless Rant Over.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Ok Tiny (depressing) Rant, prepare yourselves.... Here goes.
> 
> Fucking Really!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I thought I had stopped bleeding from this m/c, but NO, I'm now bleeding like I was on day 1 and cramping like a mother fucker, to add on top of that I honest to god think I've caught the flu, or something very close, so now I'm coughing up blood, and feel like utter absolute shit. And To really add insult to injury, my SIL has one of those pregnancy ticker things on her FB, so Happy of all Happy's I get to see weekly updated progress of what this pregnancy will never be. Fucking Stupid Useless Rant Over.

:hugs::hugs: sorry hun, that really i shitty & the last thing you need right now. Maybe go to the drs to see if there is anything to make you feel better? XXX


----------



## Jess19

Aw Grace :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
I hope you feel better


----------



## MrsStutler

I wish I could give you a real hug Grace!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Awww, You guys are all so sweet. I'm cool now, just was having a bit of a moment, lol. I'm sure when the bleeding has stopped and I'm over this damned cold things will be so much better!!! I'm super stoked about starting clomid and just need to think about THAT, the future, there's nothing I can do about the shit that's already happened.

Also, do you guys think the generic clomid is just as good as the name brand? Walmart said they don't even carry the name brand and would have to special order it if I wanted it? And the generic is cheaper by like $70. So I'm thinking of going generic for sure.


----------



## waiting2c

:hugs: :hugs: Grace.... it will get better soon, just hang in there!


----------



## Grumblebea

Grace I did generic at Wally and it was waaaaay cheaper than that. Produced lots of follies but dried up my cm so it was no good 4 me :(.


----------



## mammag

Oh no, the generic is only $9, lol, I meant it was $70 cheaper than the brand name.


----------



## Jess19

Grace I don't know much about clomid, sorry
All I know is that they told me that I might not be able to take it because I have a problem with cysts and it could make it worse


----------



## Butterfly67

Grumblebea said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Dammit the Toyota stand at the festival no longer have the wifi I was using. Don't they know I have to get my fix of bnb?! :growlmad::haha:
> 
> BF where are you?Click to expand...

I am at a festival in Dubai selling my paintings. It lasts 9 days but last night is tomorrow. Back to the uk on 29th :thumbup:



Jess19 said:


> Ok ......so I just found porn on DHs phone!!!
> Words can't even begin to explain how I feel right now
> I am so upset :cry: :cry: :cry:

Agree with what Laura said but glad you have had a chat with him now :hugs:

Grace, sorry about the bleeding just when you thought you were done, and for feeling crappy :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Butterfly67 said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Dammit the Toyota stand at the festival no longer have the wifi I was using. Don't they know I have to get my fix of bnb?! :growlmad::haha:
> 
> BF where are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I am at a festival in Dubai selling my paintings. It lasts 9 days but last night is tomorrow. Back to the uk on 29th :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ......so I just found porn on DHs phone!!!
> Words can't even begin to explain how I feel right now
> I am so upset :cry: :cry: :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Agree with what Laura said but glad you have had a chat with him now :hugs:
> 
> Grace, sorry about the bleeding just when you thought you were done, and for feeling crappy :growlmad::hugs:Click to expand...

That's where I thought you said you were. Here's the issue. I have a male friend (40) married to a 25 year old for almost 2 years. About a year ago (after being married less than a year) she took a job in Dubai. She has called a handful of times and only e-mails once every few weeks and tells him she has trouble getting internet access. I personally think it's a bunch of bull but he buys it. What company would think that a young 25 year old woman would want to leave her family and friends and then isolate her by not giving her phone or internet access? He's asked her when she plans on returning and she says she has no plans. I think this is a bunch of bull but poor guy thinks she doesn't have internet access and is beating a dead horse. Poor fella!


----------



## honeysuede

Morning girls:hugs::hugs::hugs:
yay it's Friday:happydance:
Hope today is a better day Grace:hugs:
Hope everyone else has a great day:hugs: xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Grumblebea said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Dammit the Toyota stand at the festival no longer have the wifi I was using. Don't they know I have to get my fix of bnb?! :growlmad::haha:
> 
> BF where are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I am at a festival in Dubai selling my paintings. It lasts 9 days but last night is tomorrow. Back to the uk on 29th :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ......so I just found porn on DHs phone!!!
> Words can't even begin to explain how I feel right now
> I am so upset :cry: :cry: :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Agree with what Laura said but glad you have had a chat with him now :hugs:
> 
> Grace, sorry about the bleeding just when you thought you were done, and for feeling crappy :growlmad::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That's where I thought you said you were. Here's the issue. I have a male friend (40) married to a 25 year old for almost 2 years. About a year ago (after being married less than a year) she took a job in Dubai. She has called a handful of times and only e-mails once every few weeks and tells him she has trouble getting internet access. I personally think it's a bunch of bull but he buys it. What company would think that a young 25 year old woman would want to leave her family and friends and then isolate her by not giving her phone or internet access? He's asked her when she plans on returning and she says she has no plans. I think this is a bunch of bull but poor guy thinks she doesn't have internet access and is beating a dead horse. Poor fella!Click to expand...

Hmm, unless she is working as a maid or something then I think it highly unlikely she has no Internet access and she is bsing him. Everywhere has Internet access. You go to a coffee shop in the mall if you don't have it at home. 

For a 25 year old with a good job Dubai is a party town. On ladies nights you can go out and drink for free and there are no end of pubs and clubs. 

The only problem is with Skype as that is blocked for certain calls but it sounds like she is taking him for a ride :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone sorry I haven't been on much ,oh bought me a puppy and he's taking up a lot of my time ,he's a Japanese spitz ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/f30e7f69.jpg. Here he is ,he's eight weeks old ,no name yet as we can't agree ,:haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Awwwwwwwwww very cute !!!


----------



## Desperado167

He's a cutie but so much hard work ,worse than a man :haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwww he is soooo cute :)


----------



## Grumblebea

Aww he is cute. Sometimes I think puppies are as much work as kids. 

BF that's exactly what I was thinking. He's such a fool. I hope u had a nice trip.


----------



## honeysuede

Aww so adorable! Xxx


----------



## Jess19

Aw he's too cute!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:cloud9:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## prettynpink29

Cute puppy!!!!! :)


----------



## mammag

Awww, love the Puppy!! We had one we couldn't agree on a name once when I was a kid and his name wound up just being Puppy!!!


----------



## honeysuede

Have a good Friday evening everyone:hugs: yay it's the weekend
xx


----------



## amommy

First picture 11dpo second after dry
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-23 22.02.32.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 11









2012-02-24 12.29.07.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dachsundmom

Does that line have color?


----------



## amommy

looks like it, but may be Evap. My nipples are killing me that's why I tested. And my thermometer is definitely not working so no idea on exact o day


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you have a more sensitive test?


----------



## amommy

No j yet had that one laying ar round..maybe will get one after I drop the kids off today


----------



## honeysuede

There is a definite line, I agree with B, a more sensitive test would be good:thumbup: xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## amommy

We shall see.. I am looking forward to the kids being at their dads.. Thinking about going to a party tonight.. I don't do that often but thinking it may be fun! 

Hope things are going well for you guys! 
Christi


----------



## dachsundmom

Go out and have a fab time!


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhhhh Brooke I love your new siggy pic :happydance:


----------



## amommy

Aww thanks Brooke.. I always feel guilty about going out and playin!! It's like I should be doing something responsible instead LOL.. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, I don't care if you have 1 kid or 12 kids, you have to have a life of your own...the kids need to see you fulfilled, so they learn how to do it for themselves.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

^^^wss I totally agree live your life you deserve it :hugs:


----------



## amommy

You are both sweet to say so... It's my own inner hang up, doesn't have anything to do with them, they won't be here anyway.. It's just my own issues! 

You both are right though, it would be nice to have fun.


----------



## wanabeamama

Enjoy yourself forget all your worries and go and dance:D :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

We expect to hear about it tomorrow!


----------



## MrsStutler

Well not much to report, still 2cm but now 75% effaced. She said after next week they will start harassing me, oh boy. We have a birthday dinner to go to tomorrow night at a fancy, tasty, restaurant so maybe he will show up then and ruin dinner plans lol


----------



## amommy

It might be a little racy to post here if I do attend!! Maybe in a PM!
haha.. and MrsStutler, 75% effaced is almost no cervix left!! So excited, wont be long now!


----------



## honeysuede

Helloooooooooo!!!!:hi:
where is everyone today?
It's a nice day:happydance:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm here soooo bored :(


----------



## Grumblebea

Morning all. Sick here so no gym today :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh dear :( :nope:


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Well I have treated myself to a lovely new jumper:happydance::happydance: which is baggy too:thumbup: had a sandwich with my sister, got OH's mum over & his bet mate then going to my sister & best mate's flat for pizza, dvd's & non alcoholic cocktails later, I am happy:hugs: xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Jessica, nice chart:thumbup:
Butterfly, how are doing now? 
Laura, are you on the road to recovery now:hugs: xxx


----------



## Jess19

Thank you  I'm trying not to get excited lol but its hard not to


----------



## Jess19

T3 what movies are you watching? 

I rented The Ides of March on the Red Box, I'm saving it for tonight to watch with DH
It our first night together from a long week of work


----------



## Jess19

T3 what movies are you watching? 

I rented The Ides of March on the Red Box, I'm saving it for tonight to watch with DH
It our first night together from a long week of work


----------



## mammag

Oh yay!!! Tax return came!! Little over $5000 :) It's nice to have a little relief at the beginning of the year.


----------



## honeysuede

Yay Grace, great news:happydance:

Jessica - not sure what dvd's my sis mentioned very old cheesy horror movies:haha: xx


----------



## mammag

I love old Cheesy horror movies :) Lol, DH hates them.


----------



## Grumblebea

Wow Jess, that IS a nice chart!


----------



## honeysuede

Off now ladies, have a great rest of saturday:hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Hey girls! Sounds like everybody is having a good Saturday so far!:thumbup:

I'm loving it since this is probably the first Saturday in at least 3 or 4 years that DH and I have had off together without it being a holiday, plus we get tomorrow all day together too:happydance: I love just being lazy with him and enjoying the two of us for now, probably the last time this will happen for a very, very long time. Had a few more good contractions and overall cramping feelings all day but I've finally resigned myself to just letting things happen and giving up on my obsessive attempts at eviction. Who knows, maybe he will end up being a leap day baby after all.


----------



## honeysuede

Morning!!:flower: it's a nice sunny day :happydance:

MR S, you must be close now:hugs: looking forward to more updates
xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Mrs S, maybe it is all the 'relax and it will happen' lark :haha::haha:

Hope everyone else is OK. Have not been on BNB so much recently, am trying to put things to the back of my mind as I don't really know where things will go after this. Anyway, back to the doc tomorrow to get the confirmation ultrasound and see if I can get something to kick, off the mc :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to all


----------



## honeysuede

Good luck tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you:hugs:xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: morning girls :hi: 

BF :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, are you getting out of the house today?


----------



## wanabeamama

I doubt it s is still in bed with a hang over :growlmad: I didn't sleep a wink all night had a million and one things going through my mind.

What are you all doing today? :D


----------



## dachsundmom

:growlmad::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I don't have a lot planned...DD has a ton of homework, so I need to make sure she gets all of it done.


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol were all so exciting.........not lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep...no excitement here at all!:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

it feels like there's been no poas action for ages 

I started wrighting a journal that I will print last night and put in my journey album I printed off the first page and put in all my doctors letters and a couple of ic pee sticks etc I'm determined to make a happy ending :D 

Did anyone watch new girl last week lol it was soooo funny


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, Jessica should be POAS soon!:happydance:

The journal is a great idea!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I need to release my mind on to paper (iPad) lol 

Yey I can't wait for jess to poas :happydance:


----------



## Grumblebea

Morning all. Yes Jess is looking promising and mrs s will be having her little boy soon but not so sure he's gonna be little. Grace great news on tax return :) Laura I hope it won't be long before things start happening soon for you. Brooke T1 and T3 when are your next scans? Heather how are you doing? BF hugs for you Hun! Hi to everyone else.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Nicole! Are you feeling any better?:hugs::hugs:

I have nothing going on until March 7, when I see the genetic counselor for NT testing.:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

What's NT testing?


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/scans/nuchalscan/


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,am just about to do three hours of ironing :cry:And peel a bag of spuds and cut a pound of mixed veg whilst oh watches the rugby :growlmad:Last night of the soy for me and so far so good. No side effects at all which I can't believe so am hoping it isn't gonna mess up my cycle ,how's everyone keeping ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, does your oldest DD help cook? Mine doesn't at all.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oooo brooke that doesn't sound fun bu I'm sure everything will be just fine :hugs:

Hey T2 good luck I hope the soy works for you, have you tried it before?

I have been having AF cramps today I really don't want it to arrive :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, have you had any spotting?


----------



## wanabeamama

No none at all still clear/white I think if I can get through today without any ill be ok it says to start taking 3days before af and today is day 3.


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Oooo brooke that doesn't sound fun bu I'm sure everything will be just fine :hugs:
> 
> Hey T2 good luck I hope the soy works for you, have you tried it before?
> 
> I have been having AF cramps today I really don't want it to arrive :(

No this is my first time and I have been taking a pretty low dose ,next month I will increase it ,hope af stays away for you babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, Laura...I will manifest.:haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, does your oldest DD help cook? Mine doesn't at all.:haha:

Are you joking ,no way ,shes up in her room with her friend ,she does the rabbit hutches and her own room and homework and that's about it ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, does your oldest DD help cook? Mine doesn't at all.:haha:
> 
> Are you joking ,no way ,shes up in her room with her friend ,she does the rabbit hutches and her own room and homework and that's about it ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha: Same here...S does the litter box and her room, which is spotless.

I will say this, the kid doesn't cook bc I never let her try. I was convinced she'd hurt herself.:blush:


----------



## wanabeamama

:haha::haha: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

She can make toast and boil water now...we're slowly getting somewhere.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, does your oldest DD help cook? Mine doesn't at all.:haha:
> 
> Are you joking ,no way ,shes up in her room with her friend ,she does the rabbit hutches and her own room and homework and that's about it ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha: Same here...S does the litter box and her room, which is spotless.
> 
> I will say this, the kid doesn't cook bc I never let her try. I was convinced she'd hurt herself.:blush:Click to expand...

Am like that as well :blush:I won't let them touch the knives ,I hide them in another drawer ,and they def aren't allowed near the oven or kettle ,my oh let's them help him wen he is cooking but I worry too much ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

There is nothing wrong with being protective :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> There is nothing wrong with being protective :hugs:

Oh, honey...I wasn't protective, I was stupid.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Not stupid :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Not stupid :nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg there has been football on the tv for he last 4hrs and another match has started boooooo


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> Omg there has been football on the tv for he last 4hrs and another match has started boooooo

:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## opalfruits

Just popping in to say hi ladies and big hugs to you all x x x x


----------



## honeysuede

Looks like I missed everyone while off line:nope:
I had lunch with my best freind then met my sister & mum for a bot as she is visiting for a few days:flower:

Now booking a weekend break for me & OH:thumbup:

Nicole - 12 week scan in just over 2 weeks:happydance:

Laura, I know, the football does my head in! luckily OH isn't too bothered by it.

Hi B, T2 & Opal:hugs: & everyone else:hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ha I knew this picture of beyonce holding baby blue ivy was a fake one for a start her hair was too short lol and now I have found the original pic it was taken from.
 



Attached Files:







8610649b.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Ha I knew this picture of beyonce holding baby blue ivy was a fake one for a start her hair was too short lol and now I have found the original pic it was taken from.

:haha::haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

:haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha so silly I mean as if beyonce would wear that nighty, her hair is too short and you can see where it has been cropped off and eeerrrrr the baby is white lol


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha:

Great idea on the journal Laura :thumbup:

B, is it too late to make cookies and cakes with DD now?! :haha::haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey everyone  Hope you are all having a fantastic weekend!! MOnday morning again here, but at least its a beautiful sunny day! Nicole - I have no further scans at this point in time, hoping to get one a bit later on but unless something is up there is no need.

M - Good luck with your appt, thinking of you :hugs:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Grumblebea

Feeling a bit better, fever broke :) just coughing now so not so bad. My DD is a fantastic cook and an even better baker! I just wish she would clean up more, oh well I guess u can't have it all :/


----------



## amommy

FRER was negative Brooke, but got a really nice evap just for fun. 
About the party, it was fun I did end up going and I am glad I did, met some really nice people and felt very welcomed.. I was a no alcohol party because of the theme, you can use your imagination.. Stayed until about 12 then went home.. 

Hope you guys had a good weekend as well.
Christi
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-26_15.20.14.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Desperado167

Sorry for the bfn christi :hugs:Morning everyone :flower::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi...sorry for the BFN, but I am glad you went to the party; variety is the spice of life!:haha::hugs:


Hi T!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone! Sorry for the BFN Christi:hugs:
xxx


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls

Christi sorry about the bfn :hugs:

How is everyone else today?


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey ladies how are you all :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave::kiss:


----------



## wanabeamama

:howdy: :howdy: :howdy: :kiss:


----------



## mammag

Sorry for the :bfn: C :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

I think I'm going to take a frer!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Jess19 said:


> I think I'm going to take a frer!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Woo hoo! POAS time!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Is that definitely an evap Christi? :wacko:

Go POAS Jess :happydance::happydance:

Started cramping quite a bit now after hospital appointment to the point i might need painkillers soon, so hopefully things will start moving soon :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Is that definitely an evap Christi? :wacko:
> 
> Go POAS Jess :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Started cramping quite a bit now after hospital appointment to the point i might need painkillers soon, so hopefully things will start moving soon :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey poas time :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jess19

5 mins 

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-02-27091359.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Butterfly67

Do you see something? :wacko: I can't tell if I do or not!


----------



## Desperado167

Can I see a really slight line ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not sure.:hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Idk, I WANT to see something lol


----------



## mammag

I kinda feel like I see something on that FRER??!! Am I crazy?? Take a pic at 10 minutes and post it for us :)


----------



## wanabeamama

I see something but it's too faint to tell.


----------



## Grumblebea

Oooh getting exciting on here Jess. BF hugs Hun. I wonder who's gonna have the 1st TIE baby? Mrs S or Mer???


----------



## wanabeamama

How amazing if they were the same day :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Grumblebea said:


> Oooh getting exciting on here Jess. BF hugs Hun. I wonder who's gonna have the 1st TIE baby? Mrs S or Mer???

The way things are going we could very well go around the same time...or I could go first...I am less than a week out from the same time Bennen was born.


----------



## prettynpink29

Jess I look forward to seeing your next test :thumbup: 

I hope everyone is having a wonderful monday! 

we have officially approached 1 year TTC :cry: had a very emotional day yesterday, but hoping today will be better. We have an appt with FS 2maro and hope to go on blood thinners and talk about all the test results. Scared to get anymore bad news!!


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> Oooh getting exciting on here Jess. BF hugs Hun. I wonder who's gonna have the 1st TIE baby? Mrs S or Mer???
> 
> The way things are going we could very well go around the same time...or I could go first...I am less than a week out from the same time Bennen was born.Click to expand...

I've never been a due date kinda girl either! My first was born at 34wks and my second at 36!! I really feel for the ladies that go the whole 40.


----------



## wanabeamama

prettynpink29 said:


> Jess I look forward to seeing your next test :thumbup:
> 
> I hope everyone is having a wonderful monday!
> 
> we have officially approached 1 year TTC :cry: had a very emotional day yesterday, but hoping today will be better. We have an appt with FS 2maro and hope to go on blood thinners and talk about all the test results. Scared to get anymore bad news!!

:hugs::hugs: heather once you get passed that 1 year mark it seems that the time is irrelevant and becomes less important don't look back just focus on going forward :hugs:
And whatever the tests will show there is a million things to help at least if there was something then it can be dealt with there is always a way BUT...... Everything will be just fine :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

prettynpink29 said:


> Jess I look forward to seeing your next test :thumbup:
> 
> I hope everyone is having a wonderful monday!
> 
> we have officially approached 1 year TTC :cry: had a very emotional day yesterday, but hoping today will be better. We have an appt with FS 2maro and hope to go on blood thinners and talk about all the test results. Scared to get anymore bad news!!

I'm sorry Heather :hugs: those milestones are hard :( I hope the FS appt goes wonderfully for you!


----------



## waiting2c

Big :hugs: Heather. Good luck at your appt tomorrow I hope you get nothing but good news. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Heather ,massive hugs and prayers that u get great news tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

Hello everyone, I'm getting increasingly cranky over here. We actually had a bit of a scare/excitement last night and ended up in L&D for a couple hours. I noticed Roxas hadn't moved a whole heck of a lot lately and started counting movements. After four hours of tracking him he was only just barely making the doctors recommended 4 per hour. DH finally convinced me to go get checked out and they put me on the monitor and his heart rate was pretty low and kept dipping. They gave me Apple juice and we perked him back up, although his heart rate kept dipping. The doc ordered a biophysical profile and we scored an 8 out of 8 so they sent us home. So I'm still waiting around just hoping for something to happen, if we don't have him by Friday they will be inducing me this weekend.


----------



## Desperado167

MrsStutler said:


> Hello everyone, I'm getting increasingly cranky over here. We actually had a bit of a scare/excitement last night and ended up in L&D for a couple hours. I noticed Roxas hadn't moved a whole heck of a lot lately and started counting movements. After four hours of tracking him he was only just barely making the doctors recommended 4 per hour. DH finally convinced me to go get checked out and they put me on the monitor and his heart rate was pretty low and kept dipping. They gave me Apple juice and we perked him back up, although his heart rate kept dipping. The doc ordered a biophysical profile and we scored an 8 out of 8 so they sent us home. So I'm still waiting around just hoping for something to happen, if we don't have him by Friday they will be inducing me this weekend.

That must have been so frightening babes,not long then ,four more sleeps :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

So this time next week we will have our first TIE baby :happydance: 
I'm glad you whent and got checked out though :hugs:


----------



## opalfruits

mammag said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> Oooh getting exciting on here Jess. BF hugs Hun. I wonder who's gonna have the 1st TIE baby? Mrs S or Mer???
> 
> The way things are going we could very well go around the same time...or I could go first...I am less than a week out from the same time Bennen was born.Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been a due date kinda girl either! My first was born at 34wks and my second at 36!! I really feel for the ladies that go the whole 40.Click to expand...


Ugghh thats me lol 42+1 with my first and an eye watering 10lbs10.5oz x x hehe


----------



## honeysuede

Hello lovely ladies! Well I can only go online on my crappy phone with a smashed screen so I can't see the test picture too well but I do see a faint something keeping fingers crossed for you jessica! One of my cats is asleep on my belly bless him xx


----------



## mammag

opalfruits said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> Oooh getting exciting on here Jess. BF hugs Hun. I wonder who's gonna have the 1st TIE baby? Mrs S or Mer???
> 
> The way things are going we could very well go around the same time...or I could go first...I am less than a week out from the same time Bennen was born.Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been a due date kinda girl either! My first was born at 34wks and my second at 36!! I really feel for the ladies that go the whole 40.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ugghh thats me lol 42+1 with my first and an eye watering 10lbs10.5oz x x heheClick to expand...

I tip my hat to you ma'am!! :) I think I would have gone insane.


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Hello lovely ladies! Well I can only go online on my crappy phone with a smashed screen so I can't see the test picture too well but I do see a faint something keeping fingers crossed for you jessica! One of my cats is asleep on my belly bless him xx

Awk how cute ,:cloud9:Are you keeping ok babes?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

I am good thanks lovely. How are you doing? There seems to be good things going on here, births any day, lots of poas, appointments moving forward xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Let's hope the good luck continues and that this time next year we almost all have our babies and none of us are ttc I think I will go totally crazy if I'm still without a bfp this time next year :(


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> Let's hope the good luck continues and that this time next year we almost all have our babies and none of us are ttc I think I will go totally crazy if I'm still without a bfp this time next year :(

:hugs: I refuse to even consider that it will take another year.


----------



## honeysuede

It won't take another year. This is the year for every one I know it xx xx xx


----------



## Grumblebea

40 weeks 8.5, 39 weeks 6.13 and 38 weeks 9.9. they come when they want to.


----------



## wanabeamama

I meant that we would be pregnant and soon to give birth or with new babies, I dont think I could bear it taking another year :(


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls, I got called into work
I looked at my test again before I left the house and there was pink on the corners, but its way post the time limit
I'm taking another tomorrow morning so well see


----------



## wanabeamama

I get everything crossed for tomorrows test for you jess :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Looking forward to seeing tomorrows test jess!!

Hope everyone is doing well today


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks girls


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla and Mer...it's so close!:happydance:

Jessica...:dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather...:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Brooke - was just thinking about you, havent seen you round so much lately.

how are you doing? You cant be far off 12 weeks now??


----------



## dachsundmom

How are you?:hugs:

Work has been very busy, so I'm usually here in the early mornings and some evenings...I think I am 12 weeks on Friday, lol.:haha:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank u for all the support girls!!! :hug: 

I love all my bnb girls deeply :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Hope you are feeling a bit better Heather  :hugs:

Brooke - I am good thanks. Woohoo for 12 weeks on Friday, thats awesome!


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls I'm home now :happydance: 

How is everyone??


----------



## Jess19

Ok so I couldn't resist poas until tomorrow so I took this.....

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-02-27224435.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## wanabeamama

Jess I see a line on that what's it like irl? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Heather :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs: but hope you get some solutions going forward

Yay for everyone being pregnant in the next year :happydance::happydance:
and some imminent and not so imminent births :happydance::haha:

Opal :wacko: at the size of your baby!

Jess I totally see a line :happydance::hugs::hugs:

Worst part of m/c is over so now I can move on but after how bad it was I swore I would never get pg again :haha::haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone


----------



## honeysuede

Jessica I see a faint line on that for sure!!:hugs:

Have a nice day every one xxxxx


----------



## honeysuede

:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Bf :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica and M...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls

Well when I took it I saw it within the first 3 minutes so of course I had to tear the test apart to get a better look lol
By the time I got a decent pix and posted it 15 min had give by so I don't 
Trust it, ya know

I'm about to go poas....hold on


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee:


----------



## Jess19

Here they are.....

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-02-28075027.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

:-(


----------



## Jess19

Ok now id k

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-02-28080511.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

And another

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-02-28080529.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumblebea

I'm on my phone but I do think I see a line on the open ones. What's it look like IRL? Are you planning a FRER anytime soon? Fx for you. 
BF I've been thinking about you, hope you are doing ok.


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow jess the bottom two pics are looking good :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







314e80d5.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## harri

Wow Jess Laura's tweak is soooo pink!! Looking goooood! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Harri :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I missed you how are ya?


----------



## harri

Hey lovely!!! :hugs: :hugs: I'm good thanks, how are you??? :hugs: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm ok just bored and wanting to get on with things lol


----------



## mammag

Jess!! That $Tree looks SO promising!! I don't think I've ever seen an evap on one quite like that!! :) Ohhh I hope it turns into a HUGE :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grumblebea

Laura I have a hair question for you. About 2 months ago I went to a new hair dresser for blonde high lights. It came out a little too orangish/brassy for my liking. I went back again on Sat (BIG MISTAKE) and I told her I didn't like the orange/brass. Well she did more highlights and I am WAY too orange for my liking (I know it fades with time but I HATE it!). My question is:When can I dye it back to my natural brown without totally frying/breaking my hair? Will the brown take? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls, sorry I feel back asleep lol I woke up poas and passed out

Laura that tweak does look good! Thank you! 

I can't believe the blue dye test didn't show anything but 2 dollar store ones did....weird
Whatever I'll take what I can get lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Grumblebea said:


> Laura I have a hair question for you. About 2 months ago I went to a new hair dresser for blonde high lights. It came out a little too orangish/brassy for my liking. I went back again on Sat (BIG MISTAKE) and I told her I didn't like the orange/brass. Well she did more highlights and I am WAY too orange for my liking (I know it fades with time but I HATE it!). My question is:When can I dye it back to my natural brown without totally frying/breaking my hair? Will the brown take? Thanks for any help.

You can colour it back to brown any time darker colours are better for your hair than lightening but if you wanted to go with blonde you could ask for an ash toner that will take out the orange or try a blue toning shampoo:thumbup:


----------



## mammag

Jess19 said:


> Hey girls, sorry I feel back asleep lol I woke up poas and passed out
> 
> Laura that tweak does look good! Thank you!
> 
> I can't believe the blue dye test didn't show anything but 2 dollar store ones did....weird
> Whatever I'll take what I can get lol

Last month when I got my :bfp: that was a big sign for me!! Lol, I slept, ALOT, and I never take naps or go to bed early, I am a 6 hrs of sleep a night kinda girl, and almost instantly became an 11 hrs a day kinda girl!!


----------



## honeysuede

Jessica  I see pink!!! Wow how exciting!!

Afternoon everyone else,:hugs: I have moved to a nicer desk today & been given a brand new pc at work so I am happy although my contract has only been extended for another month again.
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jess19

Me too grace
Once I'm up for the day that's it, but I put my son on the bus and came back in and fell right asleep. That's totally not like me. 
I don't have much symptoms though....I didn't when I was prego with my son so who knows. 
I like symptoms, they keep me comforted lol


----------



## mammag

Jess19 said:


> Me too grace
> Once I'm up for the day that's it, but I put my son on the bus and came back in and fell right asleep. That's totally not like me.
> I don't have much symptoms though....I didn't when I was prego with my son so who knows.
> I like symptoms, they keep me comforted lol

That's exactly what I did!!! I think I even posted about it on here, it's the only time I've EVER done that!! I drove him to school, drove right back home, walked in the bedroom for something and the bed just looked SOOO nice. So back to sleep I went till like 11!!


----------



## mammag

And I like symptoms too. A little hope is better than none at all!!


----------



## Jess19

I woke back up at 11


----------



## mammag

Lol :) Eerily similar!!!!


----------



## Grumblebea

Thanks Laura. She did do a toner and a few other things. I saw panic on her face so I peeked in mirror at the sink. I'm just going to back to my natural for a bit :/


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg I just got so angry at the tv, I'm watching a talk show were they bring up subjects and debate with a panel and also caller and the topic was about the pope saying that having ivf is arrogant,*
A woman rang up saying its wrong to have ivf and people shouldn't mess with god and it's like wanting a handbag and going and getting one.....WTF stupid bitch for a start I wish having ivf was just like going out and getting a new bag, second what if she needed a liver transplant is that not messing with god? She said well its not an illness grrrrrrrrr now she is what I call ignorant and arrogant and has no idea she clearly popped out her kids without and problems.


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Omg I just got so angry at the tv, I'm watching a talk show were they bring up subjects and debate with a panel and also caller and the topic was about the pope saying that having ivf is arrogant,*
> A woman rang up saying its wrong to have ivf and people shouldn't mess with god and it's like wanting a handbag and going and getting one.....WTF stupid bitch for a start I wish having ivf was just like going out and getting a new bag, second what if she needed a liver transplant is that not messing with god? She said well its not an illness grrrrrrrrr now she is what I call ignorant and arrogant and has no idea she clearly popped out her kids without and problems.

I can think of a few less nice names for that bitch:growlmad::ninja::gun::grr::grr: People like that make me mad they have no idea what other goes through xxxx


----------



## harri

honeysuede said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Omg I just got so angry at the tv, I'm watching a talk show were they bring up subjects and debate with a panel and also caller and the topic was about the pope saying that having ivf is arrogant,*
> A woman rang up saying its wrong to have ivf and people shouldn't mess with god and it's like wanting a handbag and going and getting one.....WTF stupid bitch for a start I wish having ivf was just like going out and getting a new bag, second what if she needed a liver transplant is that not messing with god? She said well its not an illness grrrrrrrrr now she is what I call ignorant and arrogant and has no idea she clearly popped out her kids without and problems.
> 
> I can think of a few less nice names for that bitch:growlmad::ninja::gun::grr::grr: People like that make me mad they have no idea what other goes through xxxxClick to expand...

Agreed!!! What an insensitive dick! x


----------



## wanabeamama

No idea at all as if it's a choice if the only way you can fulfill you dream to be parents is by having ivf then thank god for allowing humans to create the ivf process and amazing people that comit there life to helping those couples make there dreams come true.


----------



## honeysuede

This has actually made me really mad, I feel so blessed to have finally got PG naturally, but if I hadn't I would not think twice about IVF & am so grateful it is an option. I know how hard it is for those who reach that stage, Laura I have seen how you have made your journey here & it has not been like "buying a handbag". I also have a very close friend at work who has been TTC for over 3 years, she is just starting Clomid this month & IVF is next if this doesn't work, these are just 2 people I know who are loving, wonderful women who just want to be a mother. This TV BITCH can do one!:growlmad:

Rant over
xxxx


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> No idea at all as if it's a choice if the only way you can fulfill you dream to be parents is by having ivf then thank god for allowing humans to create the ivf process and amazing people that comit there life to helping those couples make there dreams come true.

Agreed! I think people who say things just like to hear themselves talk. I've always had the same theory with any kind of modern medicine, if God hadn't wanted us to have it, he wouldn't have provided us with the capacity to make it possible. Plus, I've never read ANYWHERE in the bible that God doesn't want women to do all they can to conceive. On the contrary, it says we should have many children :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Exactly, my blood is boiling and so is OH I've never herd him so passionate about this ivf.


----------



## waiting2c

OMG that is awful, I cant believe there are people that think that. :hugs: Laura, you shouldnt have to hear arrogant jerks like that!!

Sorry.... on a slightly different rant.... (I am so sorry if I offend anyone too by the way, not my intention) I am grumpy today, it is the last day of the month and therefore I have to stay at work late tongiht to get the end of month finished. I am feeling so down on working life at the moment anyway as its so dark getting up for work, and work has been so boring. I feel like I can only enjoy 6-9pm at night and tonight I dont even get that... ill finish work at 9 or later and go home and crash out. Sigh.... I know its only for 4 more months but today it just has really gotten to me. 

Ok sorry for that.. reading through it I dont even think it makes any sense. Feel better for venting though.

Hope you all have a fantastic day.


----------



## mammag

Lol :hugs: Why would that offend anyone?? I was waiting for you to curse one of us out :haha: I'm sorry you are having a hard time :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Cos I should be happy and not complaining. Compared to some of you wonderful ladies I have had it easy.


----------



## mammag

Lol, I wish you guys wouldn't do that :( We all know how badly you ALL wanted this and worked for it. Complaining is not going to bother ME in the least!! :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Nobody had it easy :hugs: you have every right to rant lol were all in this together don't ever feel bad :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks girls.... im a bit all over the place this morning, just started crying at my desk lol. You are all so awesome and I am so grateful to have to you talk/vent/laugh/cry etc with :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Anytime :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: say anything that makes you feel better, were all here to listen


----------



## Jess19

And rant with you


----------



## harri

Sorry you're feeling down T :hugs: :hugs:

Hope all you wonderful ladies are feeling alright! :) xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:howdy: :howdy: where are T2 and T3 this morning?


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> :howdy: :howdy: where are T2 and T3 this morning?

Here I am!!:happydance::happydance: on my lunch break so thought I would check in with my favourite ladies:hugs:
How are you all doing?
xxxx


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls, how is everyone?? 

Well here is todays test, nothing to see :-( ......

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-02-29064826.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

I was so shocked to see nothing
I was certain that was the start of my bfp :-( 
I've never seen pink on a dollar test....ever


----------



## wanabeamama

Do you have anything more reliable? When G was pregnant her frer was positive and $tree was negative.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, I really dislike those tests...I think you should try another brand.


----------



## mammag

Agree with the other ladies!! Everything was positive for me but the dollar tree!!


----------



## mammag

And when I say it was negative, I mean it was NEGATIVE!! There was nothing on it, not even the tiniest shadow of a line!!


----------



## Desperado167

:hugs::hugs:


Jess19 said:


> Good morning girls, how is everyone??
> 
> Well here is todays test, nothing to see :-( ......
> 
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-02-29064826.jpg[/IMG]

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Jessica:hugs::hugs:
I agree, maybe try another, better test. Good luck
xxx


----------



## Jess19

Yeah I'm going to do a better test later
I'm at work now


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> Yeah I'm going to do a better test later
> I'm at work now

:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

So the girl I'm working with this am had been sick all morning.......she just told me she's 6 weeks pregnant....and she's leaving to go to the doctors....it might be twins


----------



## mammag

Jess19 said:


> So the girl I'm working with this am had been sick all morning.......she just told me she's 6 weeks pregnant....and she's leaving to go to the doctors....it might be twins

Oh lovely. :dohh:


----------



## MrsStutler

Jess-:hugs: I agree on the more sensitive test too! I don't trust those $tree ones much anymore. 

Well it's the big Due Date today...and I got nothin' so far. Just the stupid random contractions that I've been having. When we were at the hospital the other night the nurse said I had a very irritable uterus so I will probably have a lot of the false labor pains and contractions:dohh: great. I'm just looking forward to seeing the doctor on Friday and hoping she will help us out a little, at this point every preference I had has just been thrown out the window. :haha: I'll keep everybody update if anything happens but today I'm trying to distract myself as best as I can.


----------



## honeysuede

MrsStutler said:


> Jess-:hugs: I agree on the more sensitive test too! I don't trust those $tree ones much anymore.
> 
> Well it's the big Due Date today...and I got nothin' so far. Just the stupid random contractions that I've been having. When we were at the hospital the other night the nurse said I had a very irritable uterus so I will probably have a lot of the false labor pains and contractions:dohh: great. I'm just looking forward to seeing the doctor on Friday and hoping she will help us out a little, at this point every preference I had has just been thrown out the window. :haha: I'll keep everybody update if anything happens but today I'm trying to distract myself as best as I can.

wow the big DD!! :happydance: Hope things get moving for you soon hun xxx


----------



## Jess19

So...., it's twins
Fml


----------



## waiting2c

Sorry about the BFN Jess, hope another test is better :hugs:

Oooooooh Mrs S..... exciting times... will be keeping an eye out for updates over the weekend, cant wait to see pics of baby Roxas!!!

Hope everyone is well today! I survived the day yesterday, got out of work at 9pm went home went to bed, and now am back at work again... sigh... roll on this weekend  My mum is coming to help me get some decorations for the nursery! 

Have a great day!


----------



## waiting2c

Jess19 said:


> So...., it's twins
> Fml

Awwwwww Jess :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

That's 2 people that have got prego with twins while I v been ttc..... That's is so shitty


----------



## mammag

Jess19 said:


> That's 2 people that have got prego with twins while I v been ttc..... That's is so shitty

They say things happen in 3's :) Maybe you are next!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Jess :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I know the hugs don't change anything but I just want you to know I know exactly how you feel :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks girls


----------



## wanabeamama

Jess how long till you pee on another stick? :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Umm idk, I'm scared to see another bfn, I'm really depressed today
Maybe if af doesn't show


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sorry jess :hugs: when is af due?


----------



## Jess19

Friday
I had a positive opk on friday 2 weeks ago, my lp is almost always (98% of the time) 14 days long


----------



## honeysuede

Morning all. How is everyone doing?

I was going to ask your advice, my close friend (the one who has been TTC 3+ years) has her birthday in a few weeks & I want to get her something but I have no clue what! I got her a nice handmade bracelet at xmas (not expensive or anything, jut different) but I am all out of ideas now! She isnt a girlie girl & isnt a big fan of anything specific that I know of so I am really not sure, any ideas girls??:nope:
xxxx


----------



## mammag

Get her a year subscription to FF!!! :) That would make me happy!!! :)


----------



## Jess19

What about a gift card??


----------



## honeysuede

:haha: she didn't get on with FF when she charted.

Hmm, I was thinking maybe gift card but not sure where for? plus work tend to give gift cards on the birthday & we work together.... :wacko: xx


----------



## Jess19

Lol shopping and food cards


----------



## Jess19

Here is todays test....

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-03-01084645.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, do I see a hint of a line?

G, this is where we differ...if someone gave me a FF subscription as a gift, I'd be pissed as hell, lol.


----------



## Jess19

I think so ........maybe

Can anyone tweak it ???


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't tweak at work, but do you have any test that isn't blue or $ Tree?:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 have you had a look on buyagift.com? They have great ideas have a look at glamping that looks like a fun gift but there is loads of ideas depending what you want to spend.


----------



## Desperado167

t3 ,wot about a fertility bracelet?or would that be awful?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## amommy

I did a tweak
 



Attached Files:







1330620012315.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 8









1330620281671.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 9









1330620306271.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## harri

Hey girls!! 
I see something jess. :hugs: 

Laura how did your appointment go? 

Xx


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all!! Friday morning here.... 8 hours till the weekend!!!! 

How is everyone? Laura, how was your appt? Stalking BnB for updates! 

T3, hopy you find the perfect gift for your friend!!


----------



## honeysuede

Jess I see something for sure:thumbup: but blue dyes can be unreliable, do you have a pink dye test?

Laura, yep I love that site but had forgot about it! am gonna look tonight:hugs: How did the appointment go? xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm sooo heart broken today we went to the ivf clinic for our tests today first off we get in the waiting room and well it was really small and full of infertile couples all looking like we were on death row and there was only two seats right at the back i could feel eyes glaring as there were all thinking hmmmm i wonder what there problem is, S was fine with his SA and we were both ok with the bloods but well next came the ultrasound, as she was doing it, it really hurt so when she finished she just said ok you can get dressed and as I put on my clothes she was glancing at the U/S pictures and said nothing so I asked erm was everything ok? She replied well yes...... But...... There is a cyst on your right ovary, my heart sank.

It's only been 5weeks since my surgery, I am on the pill and been eating dust for the last 5weeks and my gyne said my right ovary was perfect so how can this happen?*
Well they said ok you will receive a letter in the post in about 8-10 weeks with a date for you to come in for your consultation to discuss options, so realistically I have at least 4months to wait for the consultation *just for them to tell me they can't do anything until the cyst is gone.


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> I'm sooo heart broken today we went to the ivf clinic for our tests today first off we get in the waiting room and well it was really small and full of infertile couples all looking like we were on death row and there was only two seats right at the back i could feel eyes glaring as there were all thinking hmmmm i wonder what there problem is, S was fine with his SA and we were both ok with the bloods but well next came the ultrasound, as she was doing it, it really hurt so when she finished she just said ok you can get dressed and as I put on my clothes she was glancing at the U/S pictures and said nothing so I asked erm was everything ok? She replied well yes...... But...... There is a cyst on your right ovary, my heart sank.
> 
> It's only been 5weeks since my surgery, I am on the pill and been eating dust for the last 5weeks and my gyne said my right ovary was perfect so how can this happen?*
> Well they said ok you will receive a letter in the post in about 8-10 weeks with a date for you to come in for your consultation to discuss options, so realistically I have at least 4months to wait for the consultation *just for them to tell me they can't do anything until the cyst is gone.

:cry::hugs: so sorry you're upset Laura. I just wanted to say I had a clump of cysts on my left ovary that were bad for a while then went then came back etc so it may not effect things too much. I hope not anyway. Love to you hun, thinking of you, it may not seem like it now but you will get there xxxx


----------



## harri

Oh sweetie I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
Can they not go ahead if you have a cyst on your ovary? 
Why the hell do you have to wait 8-10 weeks for a bloody letter?! Why can't they tell you now!!! Bloody takes the piss! 
I wish there was something I could do! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks t3 it's an endometrioma (blood filled ) so they don't really go on there own, they grow with your period but I'm on the pill so I'm praying to god it doesn't grow :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Well that's just how they work it they get you in for tests which results apparently take upto 4 weeks and then your file is put in a pile for them to asses and then they will send you a letter to come in for a consultation to discuss your options you only get to see nurses and a sonogropher so they can't really tell you anything and I wouldn't have known about the cyst if I didn't ask.


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Thanks t3 it's an endometrioma (blood filled ) so they don't really go on there own, they grow with your period but I'm on the pill so I'm praying to god it doesn't grow :(

oh I see:cry: well it better not grow as you deserve a break from all :hugs: I don't get why it will take 8-10 weeks:growlmad:. xxxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Awww Laura :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry to hear that. Urgh, why cant they do something faster than that, its so frustrating that you have to do all this waiting around. I know im far away but if there is every anything I can do let me know. 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you sooo much :hugs::hugs: 

There used to be a waiting list of 1-3 years I could not have coped with that :(


----------



## Butterfly67

So sorry you are having to go through all this [email protected] Laura :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Butterfly67 said:


> So sorry you are having to go through all this [email protected] Laura :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs: I'm trying to work out a plan no idea what or how but I refuse to take this lying down I will get my bfp and I'll do what ever it takes :thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry you are having to go through all this [email protected] Laura :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: I'm trying to work out a plan no idea what or how but I refuse to take this lying down I will get my bfp and I'll do what ever it takes :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's the attitude!:happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx and you have us with you every step of the way xx


----------



## Desperado167

Awk Laura ,so sorry sweetie ,I was really hoping for good news for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Night ladies ,it's nine o clock for me and am hitting the sack as I am knackered :sleep::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> Night ladies ,it's nine o clock for me and am hitting the sack as I am knackered :sleep::hugs::hugs:

Night night:hugs::hugs: I am doing the same soon xxx


----------



## harri

That's definitely the right attitude to have Laura, you're so bloody strong!! :) :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

You are very very stong Laura. Your positive attitude is awsome!!

Just wondering if I can pick your ladies brains. Its not something im sad or bothered about but am just wondering. I got mailed a copy of all my scan reports from my midwife the other day, and my 8 week and 12 week scan reports have notes on them. They say that there are 4 small cystic like masses either from failed multiple pregnancy or a subchronic hemmorage. I googled subchronic hemmorage and it basically said a bleed, normally people think they are having a miscarriage from this but turns out okay. I never had any bleeding at all, nothing. Has anyone ever heard of this??


----------



## dachsundmom

Hmmmm, I have also heard that you might not necessarily bleed, bc your body absorbs it.

If you look on my journal at the first scan, when the tech first saw it, she though it could be a multiple pregnancy that never developed...from what I've read, it's fairly common. I say if all is fine now, then focus on that.:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## amommy

When you have a subchorionic hemorage most of the time the body absorbs the residual, just as it does if you have a vanishing twin.. You might not ever see blood but it is still possible.


----------



## waiting2c

Cool thanks ladies


----------



## MrsStutler

Confession time...Well I feel like an awful person now. One of my friends who in all fairness is a week ahead of me (so a week overdue) just had her water break and my first thought was apparently my inner 3 year old saying "not fair! I want my water to break!" I feel awful for being so jealous, pissed off and upset at the moment, but I do feel that way. I know I should be happy and excited for her but I'm not. Now I'm all wound up and can't even knock myself out with drugs, its going to be a long night. Sorry to just unload all my dumb feelings but I know you guys know exactly how it feels. Going to go crawl into bed and hope for sleep now.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I know exactly how you feel hun. When my coworker announced she's prego, wth twins, I struggled with my emotions
when my sis in law announced the twins I cried the whole way home from dinner

Its going to be your turn soon :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

MrsStutler said:


> Confession time...Well I feel like an awful person now. One of my friends who in all fairness is a week ahead of me (so a week overdue) just had her water break and my first thought was apparently my inner 3 year old saying "not fair! I want my water to break!" I feel awful for being so jealous, pissed off and upset at the moment, but I do feel that way. I know I should be happy and excited for her but I'm not. Now I'm all wound up and can't even knock myself out with drugs, its going to be a long night. Sorry to just unload all my dumb feelings but I know you guys know exactly how it feels. Going to go crawl into bed and hope for sleep now.

It will be your turn soon ,but I know how u feel I was two weeks late with my four kids :growlmad:And it drives u nuts ,make the most of the time u have and do things for yourself ,indulge in a facial or massage or a new lipstick ,hope u feel better soon ,love and prayers ,t :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Morning! So glad it's friday! I got a long boring day ahead as I am in the few days of the month where I am not busy. Grrr xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,:flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:




honeysuede said:


> Morning! So glad it's friday! I got a long boring day ahead as I am in the few days of the month where I am not busy. Grrr xxx

Heading out with my sil and three month old neice ,cant wait ,it's national book week so want to get the kids a nice book each ,so glad its the weekend ,nice lie in tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Have a nice time:hugs:

Laura, how are you today??
xxxx


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls !! How is everyone!! 

Well AF is a no show today....so far. 
I have terrible cramps though
I bet she shows her ugly face tomorrow


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> Have a nice time:hugs:
> 
> Laura, how are you today??
> xxxx

I'm ok, I called my gyne and spoke to his receptionist he is off till Monday and wants me to call and speak to him first thing.


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## mammag

Hi girls!! Sorry I was MIA yesterday, went down to visit my sister. Felt sorry for the new baby, she just cries and cries, I think she's colicky. She also peed out of her diaper and got her little outfit wet and my sister changed the diaper but not the outfit?? Poor thing :(

Laura :hugs: I'm so sorry about your ultra sound :( I wish I had some amazing words of wisdom to make you feel better :hugs: 

Here is this morning's OPK, not quite positive, but awful close. DH and I haven't BD in a few days though :( Two nights he was sick and then last night we watched this terrible movie, I won't even explain the horrible things that happened it it. I turned it off when it got really bad, but it was too late. NO way I could go have sex with my husband after watching something some vile.
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0611.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mammag

Here's the next OPK. I'm so confused :(
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0618.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jess19

Wow that's positive


----------



## mammag

IKR?? But it's early, I'm only CD 13, I figured if anything I'd O later this cycle.


----------



## Jess19

Nope it looks like your going to O this weekend!!!!!!!


----------



## mammag

Jess19 said:


> Nope it looks like your going to O this weekend!!!!!!!

Goodness I hope so! I'm sooooo ready to get this cycle OVER and start my Clomid :) I don't know why, but I'm freaking psyched about getting an ultrasound that shows me how many follicles I have!! I have never had one before :happydance:


----------



## MrsStutler

:flower: Morning ladies! 
Well I've managed to get my hormones under control and feel much better this morning:thumbup: Sometimes that inner 3 year old gets a little out of control. 

Looking good for some ovulatin' this weekend Grace! As long as a tornado doesn't pick you up:haha:

We have a doctor appointment this afternoon, I can't wait to talk to the doctor. Then hopefully we can get some kind of plan in place, I never realized how much I like having things planned until now:wacko: I'll update with any news of course.


----------



## MrsStutler

Well we are in the hospital for monitoring since my bp was high and he has still been less active. If we don't stay tonight we are being induced Sunday!


----------



## wanabeamama

Kayla I hope they keep you in tonight Yey either way he will be here in the next 3-4 days :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mammag

YAY!!!! Baby Time!!!!


----------



## Jess19

Yey kayla!! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Here's todays test, 10 min old with SUPER diluted urin

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-03-02195534.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

And another....

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-03-02195413.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

How bout this.....

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-03-02195752.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MrsStutler

I see something there jess!

They are sending me home so we will be back Sunday night for baby time unless he decides to show up on his own!


----------



## Jess19

One more weekend kayla, 2 maybe 3 days!!! And it will all be over......or just beginning lol


----------



## Desperado167

MrsStutler said:


> Well we are in the hospital for monitoring since my bp was high and he has still been less active. If we don't stay tonight we are being induced Sunday!

Omg ,lots and lots of love coming your way ,good luck ,can't wait to see pics ,love and prayers ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Hey Brooke!! :) You Ok?? Been worried about you with all the Tornadoes yesterday. Did they miss you?


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone!! how are we all today? I had my hair done then had lunch with my friend who I have known since the age of 4, was really nice, told her my news:hugs: OH is annoying the hell out of me today - seriously think I might hurt him :growlmad: xxx


----------



## mammag

Lol. If he makes it out of this first pregnancy alive, then you two will be together forever :)


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Lol. If he makes it out of this first pregnancy alive, then you two will be together forever :)

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi::hi:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> :hi::hi:

Hi hun how are you today? :hugs:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm ok thanks just thinking it's going to be months before I have a tww again :( boooo

How are you ?


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> I'm ok thanks just thinking it's going to be months before I have a tww again :( boooo
> 
> How are you ?

Will it really be months? can you not ttc at all??

I am ok thanks:hugs: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I'm on BCP until the ivf and that could be upto 6months :(


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Well I'm on BCP until the ivf and that could be upto 6months :(

:cry: hopefully it will be a lot sooner:hugs: did they recommend the bcp or was it your choice? I know it doesn't feel like it but the time will go by faster than you think:hugs: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

My gyne suggested it to stop the endo coming back but seen as though I apparently have grown a 3cm cyst in the last 5 weeks I'm not sure lol I have to call him on Monday am to tell him and hopefully he can send me for an ultrasound there and maby give me something stronger.


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> My gyne suggested it to stop the endo coming back but seen as though I apparently have grown a 3cm cyst in the last 5 weeks I'm not sure lol I have to call him on Monday am to tell him and hopefully he can send me for an ultrasound there and maby give me something stronger.

Hopefully he can recommend something stronger:thumbup: :hugs:

You up to much tonight? xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Nope oh is out with the boys so just sitting in watching tv lol what about you?


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Nope oh is out with the boys so just sitting in watching tv lol what about you?

Watching series 6 of desperate housewives while doing my jigsaw puzzle:haha: But first I am sorting some of my ebay parcels, & look who jumped into the box!!:haha: xxxx
 



Attached Files:







hunter.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wanabeamama

Hehe awww bless


----------



## mammag

Laura :hugs: Hopefully that 6 months just screams by!!! :D


----------



## wanabeamama

Hope so, but it's half a year :( I guess I just have to concentrate on my health so I'm perfect condition for when the time comes :( 

Grace have you done an opk today?


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Hope so, but it's half a year :( I guess I just have to concentrate on my health so I'm perfect condition for when the time comes :(
> 
> Grace have you done an opk today?

Well either way you should have your :bfp: this year hun:hugs::hugs: I know you have waited too long already though:hugs: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I wish I could see into the future it's very scary :(


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> Hope so, but it's half a year :( I guess I just have to concentrate on my health so I'm perfect condition for when the time comes :(
> 
> Grace have you done an opk today?

Yeah I have, didn't snap a pic, looked the same as yesterdays. I don't really think it's a positive though TBH, not after looking around. I think it will be positive tomorrow. Which would be my norm.


----------



## mammag

Geez, the pics and videos all of my friends and loved ones are putting on FB after these tornadoes yesterday, peoples homes are just GONE, people I'm related to or have known my whole life. We have never really had anything like that here. It's crazy, and makes me so sad :( It's scary stuff.


----------



## Jess19

AF showed:-(


----------



## mammag

Shit jess :( i'm sorry.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks 
I was at a funeral earlier and started to get terrible cramps and started heavy as hell with clots :-(
Its a sad day


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs: Jessica :hugs: 

I hope everyone is staying safe with all this horrible weather!! :hugs: 

can't wait to see who has the first thread baby :)


well... I am going to be out TTC for the next month or two. Last week FS put me on BCP due to some test results and the fact that TTC has taken such an emotional toll mentally and physically on my body that I just can't take it anymore. :nope: I am done with the stress an timing of everything and we all decided it would be best if the FS took over everything completely from now on. 
So new plan is BCP for 2 months in hopes to shorten my cycles and just for FS to gain control of my body. Then come May, I will have another HSG and HSC. As long as everything is good, from there we will do fully medicated/monitored IUI. Even though we are scared shit less, also relieved to have it out of our hands and the stress gone for the next 2 months. :wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sorry jess :cry:


----------



## Jess19

Awww pink :hugs: 
I hope a break helps....I'm considering one now


----------



## wanabeamama

That old mak 3of us on BCP now that's what you call taking it easy :hugs::hug:


----------



## MrsStutler

Jess- that sucks af showed up :-(

Laura- those 6 months will fly by, and we will all be here to cheer you on!

Well I'm lying in bed wide awake like a kid on Christmas eve. Enjoyed a great day with the hubby, kind of our last hoorah before everything changes. I'm so excited and a bit scared for tomorrow night. I will keep everyone updated of course and put pictures up as soon as I can.


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> :hugs: Jessica :hugs:
> 
> I hope everyone is staying safe with all this horrible weather!! :hugs:
> 
> can't wait to see who has the first thread baby :)
> 
> 
> well... I am going to be out TTC for the next month or two. Last week FS put me on BCP due to some test results and the fact that TTC has taken such an emotional toll mentally and physically on my body that I just can't take it anymore. :nope: I am done with the stress an timing of everything and we all decided it would be best if the FS took over everything completely from now on.
> So new plan is BCP for 2 months in hopes to shorten my cycles and just for FS to gain control of my body. Then come May, I will have another HSG and HSC. As long as everything is good, from there we will do fully medicated/monitored IUI. Even though we are scared shit less, also relieved to have it out of our hands and the stress gone for the next 2 months. :wacko:

I think that's a great plan and i bet wen u are not stressing and expecting a bfp u get one :thumbup:Lots of love babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jess so sorry babes ,:hugs::hugs:Mrs s ,I can't wait ,so excited for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG Grace that sounds terrible about the tornadoes :nope::cry:

Jess, so sorry AF showed :cry::hugs::hugs:

Heather, that sounds good that your FS is totally in control and will take the stress and the worry out of ttc for now :thumbup::hugs:

MrsS, looking forward to hearing of Roxas' arrival :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

How are you BF? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, I am sorry that AF showed...is OH any closer to doing the SA?:hugs:

Kayla!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

T1,T2,T3...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

LLL...soon, the leather can come out soon.:haha::hugs:

M...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

G...you guys must have gotten the storms a lot worse than we did. I thought most of the damage was on the Kentucky side of the bridge?:shrug::cry:

Heather...:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Morning all. Grace those storms were nasty (we are getting them now but on a lower scale), my prayers are with all those poor people who lost their homes and loved ones. 
Laura I sure hope time flies for you Hun. 
Jess sorry about the witch. 
Heather I hope this helps you relax a bit for May. 
Brooke I've missed your posts lately, kinda quiet on here. 
BF, hope you are doing ok. 
Mrs S :). Word of advice...EAT today cause once you get there...no more food until he's here. 
I'm off to Orlando tonight with Hollywood studios tomorrow, AF due yesterday/today and I hope I don't kill anyone in the crowds lol. 
Have a great day and I'll be reading as usual :)


----------



## Butterfly67

wanabeamama said:


> How are you BF? :hugs:

:hi: :hugs::hugs: I am feeling a lot better today thanks. Not much in the way of cramps yesterday and not much bleeding either - have moved to a liner today (sorry tmi!) just hope that wasn't a mistake :haha::haha:

Just a waiting game now (which I know you know oh too well about :hugs::hugs::hugs:) to get the hcg down and see if I need a D&C - seeing doc tomorrow but I think if I can wait it out I will :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicole, have a great time! Are you taking DS or is this an adult trip?:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

:hi::hi::hi:

We went to see OH's aunt today, it;s her birthday plus she was planting a tree in her husband's memory who passed away 2 years ago:cry: Went to the local pub after with his family, after 2 hours I got a cab home & left him there - so tired!!

How is everyone else today? 

BF - glad you're starting to feel a little better:hugs: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

How you doing B? xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I am the same as always.:haha::hugs:


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> G...you guys must have gotten the storms a lot worse than we did. I thought most of the damage was on the Kentucky side of the bridge?:shrug::cry:

It was, but that's where all of my family is, my sister just put a post on FB about how my cousin Amanda lost absolutely everything. Her home, her car. Everything. It really is crazy. The tornado watch's were here, and seemed like they hit all around us, but didn't touch us here. Thank God.


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> I am the same as always.:haha::hugs:

Are u showing yet??


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am the same as always.:haha::hugs:
> 
> Are u showing yet??Click to expand...

nope :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg I just read about that baby girl that was found in a field in Indiana poor little princess all her family died :(


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> Omg I just read about that baby girl that was found in a field in Indiana poor little princess all her family died :(

I didn't know if that was true or not, first I heard it was in KY, then I heard it was in Indiana. So I didn't know. :( That's so sad.


----------



## mammag

Geez. Just read the story. Son of a bitch man. Those babies :cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

It's on more than one official news statements here with names and full details.


----------



## wanabeamama

https://www.usatoday.com/weather/storms/tornadoes/story/2012-03-03/tornado-indiana-baby/53348202/1


----------



## mammag

That may be one of the saddest things I've ever read.


----------



## wanabeamama

I know I hope sh survives :( I will pray for her :cry:


----------



## honeysuede

That is so, so horrible :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Morning everyone. So glad to hear everyone is okay after the tornados, I was hoping none of you were affected. 

That is a very sad story Laura... 

Jess :hugs: sorry that AF got you. Hope you are doing okay

How is everyone else doing today? Grr Monday again here, so hate mondays...


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi::hi: how you doin? 

I wonder how kayla is getting on?


----------



## waiting2c

:hi:

Oooooh yes.... cant wait to see pics!!


----------



## honeysuede

waiting2c said:


> Morning everyone. So glad to hear everyone is okay after the tornados, I was hoping none of you were affected.
> 
> That is a very sad story Laura...
> 
> Jess :hugs: sorry that AF got you. Hope you are doing okay
> 
> How is everyone else doing today? Grr Monday again here, so hate mondays...

Mondays do suck:growlmad: plus it is cold & pissing down with rain :growlmad: I am happy though as the daffodils I bought are opening up yay!!!:happydance: xxx


----------



## Grumblebea

This trip includes DS :). Prayers for those people


----------



## MrsStutler

I can't believe all the tornado stuff going on. For once I'm happy I live in the middle of the desert. Nothing ever happens here except maybe your shoes melting to the sidewalk.

Just another 6 hours until we commence operation baby eviction!!! DH and I cleaned the house, did all the laundry and got the car all packed. Now we wait! I'm so anxious, I just want to get this started.


----------



## Desperado167

MrsStutler said:


> I can't believe all the tornado stuff going on. For once I'm happy I live in the middle of the desert. Nothing ever happens here except maybe your shoes melting to the sidewalk.
> 
> Just another 6 hours until we commence operation baby eviction!!! DH and I cleaned the house, did all the laundry and got the car all packed. Now we wait! I'm so anxious, I just want to get this started.

U will be fine darling I promise ,I can't wait for your news ,will log in first thing tomorrow morning ,good luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck kayla :hugs: 

Wow did anyone see diversity on got to dance , the best thing I have ever seen on tv ever.


----------



## mammag

Desperado167 said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe all the tornado stuff going on. For once I'm happy I live in the middle of the desert. Nothing ever happens here except maybe your shoes melting to the sidewalk.
> 
> Just another 6 hours until we commence operation baby eviction!!! DH and I cleaned the house, did all the laundry and got the car all packed. Now we wait! I'm so anxious, I just want to get this started.
> 
> U will be fine darling I promise ,I can't wait for your news ,will log in first thing tomorrow morning ,good luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance: It's going to be SO SO SO awesome!!!!!! Can't wait to see his little face!!!!


----------



## MrsStutler

Heading off to the hospital. Currently feeling anxious, excited and utterly terrified!


----------



## mammag

MrsStutler said:


> Heading off to the hospital. Currently feeling anxious, excited and utterly terrified!

Oh yay!! It's gonna be GREAT Kayla. I was induced with my first, it goes so much faster that way, I was only in the hospital for 6 1/2 hrs total before I told him.


----------



## waiting2c

Ooooh super excited!!!


----------



## honeysuede

Morning! So excited for you kayla! Can't wait to hear how you're getting on, thinking of you xxx


----------



## harri

Good luck Kayla!!!! So exciting!!! Xxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Well I nearly passed out with the IV and that's been the worse thing so far. They gave me the cervadil and than had me walk for an hour. Contractions are getting strong and more frequent. She is monitoring how many there are to see if I am ready for another dose of the cervadil. Dr. has pitocin ordered for the morning if applicable. 

That's about it for now


----------



## waiting2c

Hang in there!! Hope you doin ok!! Will be checking first thing in my morn g for an update! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

MrsStutler said:


> Well I nearly passed out with the IV and that's been the worse thing so far. They gave me the cervadil and than had me walk for an hour. Contractions are getting strong and more frequent. She is monitoring how many there are to see if I am ready for another dose of the cervadil. Dr. has pitocin ordered for the morning if applicable.
> 
> That's about it for now

cmon lovely u can do it ,it wont be long till you are kissing his little face :kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey Roxas is on the way :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Yey Roxas is on the way :happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Butterfly67

:happydance::happydance::happydance: :hugs::hugs:

Am impressed at your hospital updates - can you update us from the delivery room?! :haha::haha:

:happydance::cloud9::hugs:


----------



## mammag

C'mon Baby Roxas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grumblebea

Woot woot baby time! In Disney, checking for updates :)


----------



## mammag

Still no proper positive OPK for me, CD 16. I usually have a positive by now, and have NO ewcm, only creamy. Looks like this cycle is going to be long, drawn out, and miserable :( Boo, feeling sorry for myself, lol, apologies.


----------



## Butterfly67

mammag said:


> Still no proper positive OPK for me, CD 16. I usually have a positive by now, and have NO ewcm, only creamy. Looks like this cycle is going to be long, drawn out, and miserable :( Boo, feeling sorry for myself, lol, apologies.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Grace, I think O takes a bit longer after a loss :hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Grace


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace I would have definatly called that positive the other day you need to take your temp tomorrow


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> Grace I would have definatly called that positive the other day you need to take your temp tomorrow

I'm really not sure though, you guys know my positives are super dark and stick around for days. I just don't think I've gotten it yet. And like I said, NO ewcm whatsoever. Cervix is still firm. It's like I'm not even close yet.


----------



## mammag

I will temp in the morning for sure though, was gonna temp this morning but my alarm didn't go off for some reason and I woke up late, Aiden was even late to school, but I'm deffo going to temp in the morning.


----------



## honeysuede

Maybe your body is taking a while to gear up to ov :hugs: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace I wouldn't look for your usual signs your hormone levels will be totally different so you might not get EWCM some months I don't and I have never had a opk where the line is darker than the test line so it is possible and as long as the second line is equil to the test line then it's positive. but I sure wouldn't look out for your usual signs.


----------



## dachsundmom

Do we have a thread baby yet?:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:coffee::haha:


----------



## mammag

Well, my 17 yr old step SIL has just announced on FB that she is pregnant. Freaking amazing, so now i have two pregnant SIL's. One's an idiot who cheats on her husband and probably isn't even sure if he is the dad, and the other is not even a senior in high school. Amazing.


----------



## mammag

And for kicks, just like my other SIL her due date is oh, 3 days away from where mine should be. Fuck me.


----------



## waiting2c

That sucks Grace.... :hugs: :hugs: Are you okay?


----------



## mammag

waiting2c said:


> That sucks Grace.... :hugs: :hugs: Are you okay?

I'm fine, dying a little on the inside and all. But I'm ok. And it's not that I'm jealous that their pregnant, that's not it at all. It's just, they both get pregnant at the SAME time as me?? People that I have to see weekly at least?? I have to watch their bellies grow and see their precious babies that should have been born at the EXACT same time, within days, of when mine should have been here?? I'm mean REALLY??!! It's like, just when you think this whole TTC thing can't get any more painful, then BAM, it sure as fuck can.


----------



## waiting2c

Yeah it really sucks. I'm so sorry. :hugs :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

Roxas was born at 9:06
Weighing in at 7lbs and 14oz. and 20in. long. Pitocin is a bitch...but I didn't do the epidural!! Labor was absurdly painful and I pushed for a couple hours and ended up with an episiotomy which is awful but he is here and healthy! I'm dead tired but I will fire up the computer and put up some pictures for you. My Facebook has a couple pics up.


----------



## waiting2c

Congratulations!!!!!!!!! So so so excited to see pics. 

Sorry to hear about the stitches but glad you ok and Roxas ok.


----------



## waiting2c

What is your Facebook name? Am I ok to add you?


----------



## harri

CONGRATULATIONS KAYLA!!!!!!!!!! Fabulous news!!!! :wohoo: welldone sweet! X


----------



## honeysuede

Wow that is great news so happy for you! Can I add you on facebook too? Congratulations! Our first thread baby! Love to you & family xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Congratulations .glad mum and son are doing well ,can't wait for pics ,well done mrs ,u did it :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Massive congrats MrsS :happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## MrsStutler

Sure you guys can add me! My full name for FB is Kayla stutler or there is a link to it on my blog in my signature. I'm dog tired and hoping for some sleep soon, might get up and get showered and whatnot very soon though, might make me feel a bit more human.


----------



## amommy

I added you, and congrats.. Those episiotomies are brutal, just make sure to constantly keep a tucks medicated pad there!! It helps a ton! 

so excited added you to FB and cannot wait to see your precious miracle!


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
Congratulations kayla :hugs: welcome to the world little roxas :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Great job Kayla!:happydance:

Welcome to the world Roxas!!!!!:happydance:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

YAY Kayla!! Congrats you did it! I admire you for doing it without the epidural. I had my first without it as well although it wasn't by choice. I am going to try again this time to go without it as well. Roxas is beautiful!!! Now it's time for Penny to come join him!!!


----------



## honeysuede

I have added you Mr s :hugs: so so happy for you xxxxxx


----------



## mammag

Congratulations Kayla!! You did a Good Job Mommy!! !:)


----------



## mammag

Todays OPK
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0612.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## honeysuede

I have just looked at the pics of Roxas he is soooo lovely:hugs::kiss::baby:

Grace, that looks very nearly pos to me?
xxx


----------



## waiting2c

OMG Kayla he is so cute. Well done you guys!!! Brings tears to my eyes... 

:hugs:

Grace looks pretty positive to me!


----------



## prettynpink29

Congrats Kayla!!!!!! :):):):) I don't have fb anymore, but I look forward to seeing a pic of him on here!! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh shit I think I did too much cleaning today :( one side of my tumm has swollen up in a big ball :(


----------



## prettynpink29

aww Laura :hugs: :hugs: 

big ball though, what do you mean? that sounds painful :hugs:


----------



## mammag

:hugs: It does sound painful :( What's that about??


----------



## dachsundmom

Pain is not good! Please be careful...but, if cleaning is the reason it took you so long to chat me back, I will forgive you, lol.


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke :hi: 

how far are you now?? when is your next u/s :) 

you need a ticker already!!!!


----------



## samanthax

hey girls isit okay if i join in? xxx


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Oh shit I think I did too much cleaning today :( one side of my tumm has swollen up in a big ball :(

:cry::nope:O my goodness ,are u ok? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather!!!:hugs:

Genetic testing starts tomorrow afternoon.:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

samanthax said:


> hey girls isit okay if i join in? xxx

Hi :flower:And welcome ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## samanthax

Thank-you girls, I'm samantha, im cycle day 10  I don't think ive cracked it this month! x


----------



## dachsundmom

samanthax said:


> Thank-you girls, I'm samantha, im cycle day 10  I don't think ive cracked it this month! x

Well, let's just jump right in...I'm Brooke, lol.

The open circles you have on your chart, were those temps taken at the same time everyday or did you mark interrupted sleep?:flower:


----------



## samanthax

Same time everday... but I think one of them was abit early and another one late.. I left my temp thing at my OH house. so won't get to test till tomorrow :( x


----------



## wanabeamama

It is quite sore it's worse on one side (the side I had my cyst) it look funny when I look down at it :/ brooke yes I spent most of the day cleaning and washing I couldn't bear looking at it any more lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> It is quite sore it's worse on one side (the side I had my cyst) it look funny when I look down at it :/ brooke yes I spent most of the day cleaning and washing I couldn't bear looking at it any more lol

One time, I forgive you this one time!:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha ok 

I'm trying to put a pic of my wonky putty tummy in a spoiler lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Spoiler
https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/865ec227.jpg
You can't see my scars don't worrie lol there hidden lol


----------



## dachsundmom

You have a cute tummy!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

It's all ugly and swelly and scary at the minuit lol it's hard to tell on the picture but I didn't want to show too much but you can see a bit on the left that's a bit more pokey outy lol but when I touch it there is a big hard lump under the skin hope its not a hernia :(


----------



## dachsundmom

It's probably scar tissue and swelling...will go down, in time.


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> Heather!!!:hugs:
> 
> Genetic testing starts tomorrow afternoon.:nope:

Aww:hugs: 
Are you worried about the testing? What tests are you going to have? :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura I can see what your talking about! A little more swollen on one side but I agree with Brooke, it should go away with time and rest :hugs: no more cleaning!! :hugs: 

:hi: Samantha! I'm Heather


----------



## mammag

prettynpink29 said:


> Laura I can see what your talking about! A little more swollen on one side but I agree with Brooke, it should go away with time and rest :hugs: no more cleaning!! :hugs:
> 
> :hi: Samantha! I'm Heather

Agreed!! NO MORE cleaning!! I'm pretty sure your still supposed to be doing a whole lotta NOTHING!! I see the lump for sure :( Did the doc say anything to you about swelling like that?


----------



## mammag

samanthax said:


> hey girls isit okay if i join in? xxx

:wave: Hi Samantha!! "cracked it" lol, never quite heard it put like that before!!


----------



## mammag

So people were posting on my 17 year old SIL's "announcement" about how her and I were going to have babies at the same time. Freaking amazing, so I just posted on FB that I'm no longer pregnant. I don't even know how all of those people even KNEW!! T's family has a big mouth.


----------



## samanthax

Lol, first thing that came to my head, hope that didn't mean to offend anyone! xxx 

Hey girls! x


----------



## mammag

samanthax said:


> Lol, first thing that came to my head, hope that didn't mean to offend anyone! xxx
> 
> Hey girls! x

Oh no!! Lol, I thought it was funny :)


----------



## honeysuede

Morning!!

Hi Samantha!!:flower: I am T3 - T was the 3rd Tracey to join this thread:haha:
Welcome!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,its a loveky day but my hubby has left for work and won't be back for 14 hours and I have still not ovulated :growlmad:I am so angry after all that shagging I am back to square one:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## samanthax

Morning girls! 

Thank you for the warm welcome, I think that is going to be my new word today! 


Desperado167 I know how you feel! at this rate i think im going to do it everyday... till Im at my tww... is that bad doing it everyday xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: Samantha I'm laura :hi: it's not bad to DDT every day but every other is just fine give the little guys to build a stronger army if you know what I mean lol


----------



## samanthax

Lol, yeh... It woud be so nice! lol.. im going to do it everyday.. I left bbt tempture thing at my OH aint done my morning testing for two days :| x


----------



## Butterfly67

Laura, that sounds a bit weird, when are you next weeing your doc? I guess there is going to be swelling going on so yes, hopefully it will go down - and no more working too hard! :hugs::hugs:

:hi: Samantha, I'm M :flower:

Feeling grumpy today as my hcg looks like it is going back up again :dohh:


----------



## samanthax

Hey M, How are you? xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Well you've caught me on a bad day lol. Was just getting past the mc without a D&C I thought but now I'm not so sure! :wacko:

With regards the every day v every other day I think it often depends on :spermy: quality - if the quality is a bit low it is maybe better to go for every other day - have you had an SA done or is it still early days? :flower:


----------



## samanthax

Erm Ive started trying to convice 14th febuary... I did fell pregnant july last year but i lost the littleone :( so im not too sure if his sperms are healthy low, or if I have fertility problems.. I'm 18 so is my otherhalf.. so we are pretty healthy.. xx


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm sorry for your loss Samantha :hugs::hugs: Yes, you should be pretty healthy then and if you have got pg already then that is good in it's way :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Butterfly67 said:


> Laura, that sounds a bit weird, when are you next weeing your doc? I guess there is going to be swelling going on so yes, hopefully it will go down - and no more working too hard! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hi: Samantha, I'm M :flower:
> 
> Feeling grumpy today as my hcg looks like it is going back up again :dohh:

How can your hcg go back up? :cry: I'm sorry your going through this :hugs:


----------



## samanthax

Thank you! But I'm not to sure in what to do? This is all confussing! xx


----------



## Butterfly67

wanabeamama said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Laura, that sounds a bit weird, when are you next weeing your doc? I guess there is going to be swelling going on so yes, hopefully it will go down - and no more working too hard! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hi: Samantha, I'm M :flower:
> 
> Feeling grumpy today as my hcg looks like it is going back up again :dohh:
> 
> How can your hcg go back up? :cry: I'm sorry your going through this :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hon. I guess if there is still a bit of foetal matter left inside. I'll take another test tomorrow and hope it is fainter than today otherwise I will have to call my doc and get betas done or something :nope: :hugs:


----------



## samanthax

I'm wondering do you think like nail polishes.. and the sort of chemicals makes it less likely? x


----------



## Butterfly67

samanthax said:


> I'm wondering do you think like nail polishes.. and the sort of chemicals makes it less likely? x

I haven't heard anything about nail polishes making it less likely to get pg but I did read something recently about not wearing perfume :wacko:


----------



## samanthax

oh, i dont wear perume iether xx


----------



## honeysuede

Prfume?? I never knew that !:wacko: there are so many articles about things to avoid etc it is mind blowing really.

M, :hugs::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## samanthax

yeah i think animal one is over the top really xx


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Girls!! :) As for all that "don't do this" crap, completely IGNORED on my end. Lol. I'll spend 9 months in bed if I have to when I get pregnant, but until then, I'm not going to be super overly cautious about what I do! I don't drink and obviously don't take any kind of drugs. Which is more then 99% of other mom's my age out there do!! Lol. So I figure I don't wanna worry too much about what I am or am not doing wrong :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah there is so much stuff out there it is impossible to know what is right and what is a crock of sh!t :haha::haha:

I wanna see pics of baby Roxas :hissy::hissy:


----------



## mammag

Mrs. S!! Can I have permission to copy and paste baby pics from FB??!!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

I want to see pics of the baby too!!!!!!!! :) 

Brooke, what time is your appt today? Good luck Hun!! :)


----------



## mammag

Oh!! Brooke has an appt.??!! Do we get to see baby pics??


----------



## Desperado167

Yea I don't think we will hear about b until about nine tonight (uk time ) :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Yeah the Roxas pics are soooo cute, Mr S you must let everyone see:haha::haha: xxxx

Yeah I think it's a while before we hear about B's appointment
xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Yeah the Roxas pics are soooo cute, Mr S you must let everyone see:haha::haha: xxxx
> 
> Yeah I think it's a while before we hear about B's appointment
> xxxxxx

She's at it now 4.45 ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo, cant wait to hear/see how things went from Brooke!!! Its so exciting.

Welcome Samantha!! Im T1, another Tracey 

How is everyone today, Laura are you feeling better? You really should be taking it easy and not cleaning up a storm!!!

Grace, how is your OPK today??

T2, Sorry to hear you are having some delays on the ovulation front! OUr blimmin bodies muck us around sometimes huh!

M - :hugs: Im so sorry things have not sorted themselves out with you, I hope your HCG drops naturally now.


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> Woohoo, cant wait to hear/see how things went from Brooke!!! Its so exciting.
> 
> Welcome Samantha!! Im T1, another Tracey
> 
> How is everyone today, Laura are you feeling better? You really should be taking it easy and not cleaning up a storm!!!
> 
> Grace, how is your OPK today??
> 
> T2, Sorry to hear you are having some delays on the ovulation front! OUr blimmin bodies muck us around sometimes huh!
> 
> M - :hugs: Im so sorry things have not sorted themselves out with you, I hope your HCG drops naturally now.

I know, I told myself I would take it easy today and I really didn't so I'm even more sore and achy :shrug: I'm so silly


----------



## waiting2c

:hugs: Naughty Laura!! Dont you make us come over there and force you to rest!!


----------



## samanthax

Thank you for the lovely welcome girls! xx


----------



## mammag

OPK is the same :( Boo. FS was supposed to call me today and talk about when we would start provera if my cycle drug on to long, but it's nearly 2pm and he hasn't called yet. NO ewcm yet either.


----------



## samanthax

I hate the waiting game! Im at my otherhalf house.. hes having a bath so i might take my tempture in a mintue or shall i wait till the morning x


----------



## Desperado167

samanthax said:


> I hate the waiting game! Im at my otherhalf house.. hes having a bath so i might take my tempture in a mintue or shall i wait till the morning x

U should def take it first thing in the morning babes before u get out of bed ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Desperado167 said:


> samanthax said:
> 
> 
> I hate the waiting game! Im at my otherhalf house.. hes having a bath so i might take my tempture in a mintue or shall i wait till the morning x
> 
> U should def take it first thing in the morning babes before u get out of bed ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Agreed!! BBT is meant to be measured when you first wake up, at the same time every day. So say you typically wake up at 9am, set an alarm for 8 am, don't do ANYTHING more than reach over and get your thermometer before you take your temp either, don't sit up or anything. All that will rise your temps.


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all:flower:
I went to see my nan after work to give her a birthday present as we will be away on the day & she done me a LOVELY dinner, sooo full up & tired now but not going to bed until I have seen Brooke's update:haha: I keep checkong her journal xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Hi all:flower:
> I went to see my nan after work to give her a birthday present as we will be away on the day & she done me a LOVELY dinner, sooo full up & tired now but not going to bed until I have seen Brooke's update:haha: I keep checkong her journal xxxx

Awk lovely ,yum :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Pics are on my journal.:hugs:


----------



## mammag

Awww Brooke!!!!!!! Beautiful baby :) I love it, bet your on :cloud9:


----------



## MrsStutler

Hey girls! Well we got released from the hospital this morning and are enjoying our first day home as a family. :cloud9: Roxas is doing so good, he is absolutely perfect to us. I love him more than I ever thought I could. I'm recovering pretty well. We are adjusting to being parents and learning a lot. It has been tough in a couple spots but it's all worth it. 

Here are a couple pictures of my favorite boy...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0003.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0073.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0149.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Desperado167

MrsStutler said:


> Hey girls! Well we got released from the hospital this morning and are enjoying our first day home as a family. :cloud9: Roxas is doing so good, he is absolutely perfect to us. I love him more than I ever thought I could. I'm recovering pretty well. We are adjusting to being parents and learning a lot. It has been tough in a couple spots but it's all worth it.
> 
> Here are a couple pictures of my favorite boy...

O bless he's adorable ,:cry::cloud9:bless him ,well done mummy ,I love your new avator pic too ,so happy for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw thanks Mrs S, gorgeous pics :cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## samanthax

mammag said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samanthax said:
> 
> 
> I hate the waiting game! Im at my otherhalf house.. hes having a bath so i might take my tempture in a mintue or shall i wait till the morning x
> 
> U should def take it first thing in the morning babes before u get out of bed ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed!! BBT is meant to be measured when you first wake up, at the same time every day. So say you typically wake up at 9am, set an alarm for 8 am, don't do ANYTHING more than reach over and get your thermometer before you take your temp either, don't sit up or anything. All that will rise your temps.Click to expand...

Yeah i take mine as soon a i wake up, didnt know you put your a alarm on an hour before.. i get the thermomenter half asleep si just put it in my mouth... you can check my temps if you like... I really want a BFP xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla..:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## samanthax

So cute!!


----------



## honeysuede

I love all of the adorable pics!!:hugs:

Well the sun Is shining today & I am in a good mood :happydance:
xxx


----------



## mammag

honeysuede said:


> I love all of the adorable pics!!:hugs:
> 
> Well the sun Is shining today & I am in a good mood :happydance:
> xxx

There is NO sunshine here! Lol, it's raining cats and dogs out there :rain: 

Have to take my Boo to the dentist today, their going to IV sedate him to fix a tooth he broke :( poor thing. I'm so nervous, afraid he's going to hate me forever.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hello ladies. I posted pics on B's journal of Penelope's room if anyone is interested.


----------



## honeysuede

USAFKnineWife said:


> Hello ladies. I posted pics on B's journal of Penelope's room if anyone is interested.

I just looked at the pics, it's lovely!! made me all emotional:cry::haha::hugs: xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Beautiful room Mer!! Cant be long now till miss penelope makes her entrance!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

waiting2c said:


> Beautiful room Mer!! Cant be long now till miss penelope makes her entrance!!

Thanks! I am very anxious for her to come! Full moon tonight! :happydance:


----------



## mammag

USAFKnineWife said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful room Mer!! Cant be long now till miss penelope makes her entrance!!
> 
> Thanks! I am very anxious for her to come! Full moon tonight! :happydance:Click to expand...

Oooohhh, I had BOTH my boys on Full Moons!! YAY!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## mammag

Well, my baby wound up getting his tooth pulled :( He cried the whole way home and kept saying "why, mommy, why? I didn't do anything wrong?!" I couldn't help but cry with him, I felt so terrible, he thought it was some kind of PUNISHMENT!! poor thing :(


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies,
Any chance I could join this group please? x


----------



## harri

Hey scerena :wave: xxxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

scerena said:


> :hi: ladies,
> Any chance I could join this group please? x

I've seen you around before..:hi:


----------



## harri

Love Penelope's room Mer!!!! :) :thumbup: xxx


----------



## scerena

:hi: Harri- Havent spoke to you for a good few weeks!!! How are you and your little man doing??? OMG you are 28 weeks! Wow that has gone so fast! Does it feel fast to you???

:hi: USFKninewife- Yes I have seen you around too I recognise your name... Did you take clomid?- Not sure if it was from my clomid thread??? Anyhow I see you have a baby girl coming into the workd VERY soon :dance: congrats (late I know :haha: )

Thanks for the welcome ladies :hugs: x


----------



## harri

We're doing good thanks! Are you fully recovered after your op? :hugs: 

It does seem to be flying by! eek! :happydance: x


----------



## scerena

Im glad you are both doing good :) bet you cannot wait to finally meet him and to hold him in your arms :) Did you tell me what you was going to name your little boy? Sorry a few ladies I speak to on here are expecting I get muddled up with what they are all calling their little ones :dohh:

Yes I am fully recovered, I ovulated last cycle cd32/34 (cant remember off the top of my head) naturally though :)
Im currently on cd23 with no ovulation so far this cycle, so just waiting it out...
They said I have to try naturally for a few months, I hope they will give me injectables after a few months if no :bfp: I am not very hopeful doing it all naturally... But what will be will be...

So happy I had the op done though and I would definately do it again if I had too, all scars are healing nicely too.

xxx


----------



## harri

That's excellent news :thumbup: I hope you ovulate soon and your cycles get shorter! Are you using OPKs? 
We haven't decided yet - we like Theo at the moment, what do you think? Xx


----------



## scerena

Theo is lovely I really like that name good choice :) 

Yes using opks, and bbt... I hope my cycles get shorter too hun it drives me crazzzzzy all the waiting around..
But what will be will be I suppose..

Are you all prepared for baby 'theo'?? Do you have everything prepared and ready yet?
xx


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: when I had my 83 day cycle I was pulling my hair out! Any signs of impending ovulation? 

No we aren't very organised at the minute, the nursery is pretty much done. I put picks in my blog (link in siggy) we still have lots to get but works manic at the moment! Year end for accountants is no fun and unluckily we are both accountants! 

Xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi scerena :hi: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: harri your bump is so pretty :hugs:


----------



## harri

:wave: hey Laura!! Thank so much hun :hugs: how are you feeling today? Xx


----------



## waiting2c

Hey all! Been busy at work today and havent had time to jump on. Hope you all are doing well! 

I am so looking forward to 5pm as then the weekend is here!! only 4.5 more hours!! 

Beautiful day here too


----------



## wanabeamama

Well a bit strange really I hate being on the BCP it's making me very hormonal and anxious and I feel like I'm so far away from getting a bfp it's torture but I know it has to be done, I just wish we didn't have to wate so long for the IVF :(
Ive not been on bnb as much lately because it doesn't feel like I'm ttc at the Minuit :( 

I can't beleive how fast it's gone sine we sat in the Trafford centre :/


----------



## waiting2c

Have you heard anything further on the IVF front Laura? I so wish you didnt have to wait this long.


----------



## harri

Is there nothing else they can give you beside bcp? :hugs: :hugs: I was so depressed when I was on BCP about 3 years ago, the hormones really kick ass on us :( 
I know it was September, it feels like so long ago!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: x


----------



## scerena

harri- My temps have been consistently low for days and days so I am hoping that is my body trying/geariing up to o...
I will have a stalk over your blog properly tomorrow :) So yes you must both be manic at the moment! When are you taking your maternity leave??

Wanabeamama OMG :hi: I know quite a few of you on this thread! I was wondering where you got to??? Ive missed you on the taking a break from clomid thread :hugs: How are things going???? How come you are taking bcp??
xx


----------



## harri

:wave: hey Tracey! What temperate is it where you are? X


----------



## harri

I really hope you ov soon scerena! I'm starting mat leave on 3rd May - 8 weeks to go! X


----------



## waiting2c

harri said:


> :wave: hey Tracey! What temperate is it where you are? X

:Hi: Harri! Umm its probably high 20s today, summer is finished now and we are in the beginning of autumn. Not a cloud in the sky though!

Wow only 8 weeks till your Mat leave!! That is not long!! I have 14 weeks to go.


----------



## waiting2c

:hi: scerena Nice to meet you!


----------



## harri

High 20's - that's the hottest we get in summer! I'm so jealous!! Its 10 degrees here! Boo! Spring is on its way though  x


----------



## waiting2c

Yeah but it will be cold wet and winter when I am on maternity leave. Will have to take baby outside in the weather, whilst you have nice summer weather


----------



## wanabeamama

T2 no I havnt it will be about 8-10 weeks until we receive the letter with an appointment date :( 

Harri I'm going back to my gyne on the 19th so I will see if there is anything else then :( 

Scerena I had a laparotomy 6weeks ago my endo was really bad and it's going to be a good few months before we can do ivf so to stop the endo coming back so quick like it did last time I have been put on BCP with out a break so no af hoping that will hold it off but I had an us at the ivf place last week and was told I had a 3cm cyst lol seriously who grows a cyst in 5weeks while on the pil .... Hmmm that will be me? Lol
It's good to see you :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

harri said:


> Love Penelope's room Mer!!!! :) :thumbup: xxx

Thanks Harri!:hugs:


----------



## harri

Roll on the 19th !!! Let's hope it goes fast! Only 12 days to go :hugs: X


----------



## USAFKnineWife

scerena said:


> :hi: Harri- Havent spoke to you for a good few weeks!!! How are you and your little man doing??? OMG you are 28 weeks! Wow that has gone so fast! Does it feel fast to you???
> 
> :hi: USFKninewife- Yes I have seen you around too I recognise your name... Did you take clomid?- Not sure if it was from my clomid thread??? Anyhow I see you have a baby girl coming into the workd VERY soon :dance: congrats (late I know :haha: )
> 
> Thanks for the welcome ladies :hugs: x

YES! That may be where I remember you from! I have a shit memory anymore but your name was really familiar. Thank you...yes very soon I hope.:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hola chickadees!:haha::hugs:


----------



## mammag

scerena said:


> harri- My temps have been consistently low for days and days so I am hoping that is my body trying/geariing up to o...
> I will have a stalk over your blog properly tomorrow :) So yes you must both be manic at the moment! When are you taking your maternity leave??
> 
> Wanabeamama OMG :hi: I know quite a few of you on this thread! I was wondering where you got to??? Ive missed you on the taking a break from clomid thread :hugs: How are things going???? How come you are taking bcp??
> xx

Scerena!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hi!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: Scerena! Long time no see :haha: 

How is everyone else today?? Anything exciting going on :) the weather here is gerogeous! But I wish it would stop going from 50 to 75 because these nose bleeds are really starting to get annoying!! :haha: 

I have a 3 HUGE tests tomorrow on vital signs :( better get studying!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Heather!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

prettynpink29 said:


> :hi: Scerena! Long time no see :haha:
> 
> How is everyone else today?? Anything exciting going on :) the weather here is gerogeous! But I wish it would stop going from 50 to 75 because these nose bleeds are really starting to get annoying!! :haha:
> 
> I have a 3 HUGE tests tomorrow on vital signs :( better get studying!!

Yay for tests!! Or Boo, lol. Whichever is more appropriate!!! :haha:


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls I'm back!! 
My phone broke so no internet for a few days :-( 

So someone update me!!


----------



## mammag

Ahhh!! Jess, it's been forever!!! Lol, Brooke has some new baby pics, it's most likely a GIRL!!! :) And she has pics in her journal, along with Mer's new nursery pics!!


----------



## Jess19

Awe I'm going to check them out! That's wonderful!!


----------



## honeysuede

Hello all! Seems things picked up on here just after I logged off for bed:haha::haha: hi scerena and welcome to the thread!:hugs: xxx


----------



## scerena

Harri- thanks I hope I ovulate soon too :) not long until you mat leave and you can get as much rest as possible :hugs:

Waiting2c- :hi: nice to meet you too :) I see you are 24weeks pregnant- congrats (late I know lol) do you know what sex your bubba is??

Wanabeamam- been a long time since we spoke then, we spoke when you had the op but not since bcp, sorry you got a cyst hun :hugs: will they give you a break for a af to see if it will go then?? 

USAFKninewife- thats ok hun :) did you get conceive whilst on clomid???

Mammag- :hi: how have you been??? Have you started your first clomid cycle???

Pretty- where have you been all my life?? This is a small board (i would say world :haha: ) You just disappeared from our thread??? Was worried about you... Hope you are well and your studying is going well? You have been one of my first ttc buddies on here and feel like we havent spoke in ages :cry: 

Honeysuede- :hi: and thank you for the welcome :) 

X


----------



## wanabeamama

Screna well I'm nit to sure what they will do yet I'm not even sue j believe there is a cyst but when I see my own gyne I can find out more, I font trust the U/S lady at the other hospital lol

Jess I got worried about you :hugs: are you ok? 

How is everyone today?


----------



## harri

Morning everyone :wave: 

Hope you're all feeling well today! Hey Jess - long time no see! Hope you're OK! 

Grace - I'm subscribed to your youtube channel :thumbup: x


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: scerena 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone. Reading but not much to say right now lol :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Are you ok bf? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

wanabeamama said:


> Are you ok bf? :hugs:

Yes thanks hon, am just trying to chill while I wait for the hcg to disappear but struggling lol - am too impatient :haha::haha: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry: :cry: when will you next see the doctor? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Well I will give it a few more days to see if the tests go down but otherwise I will try and go see him early next week. I don't want to have a D&C if I can help it so I'll probably put it off as long as I can. It's a bummer this waiting isn't it, hope you are doing OK :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, I was worried about you!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


M, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

GM all. Reading too but not much to say other then welcome to the newbies and love the pics Mrs S...beautiful. Off to work :/


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Nicole! How was the park? Did you kill anyone? LOL


----------



## USAFKnineWife

scerena said:


> Harri- thanks I hope I ovulate soon too :) not long until you mat leave and you can get as much rest as possible :hugs:
> 
> Waiting2c- :hi: nice to meet you too :) I see you are 24weeks pregnant- congrats (late I know lol) do you know what sex your bubba is??
> 
> Wanabeamam- been a long time since we spoke then, we spoke when you had the op but not since bcp, sorry you got a cyst hun :hugs: will they give you a break for a af to see if it will go then??
> 
> USAFKninewife- thats ok hun :) did you get conceive whilst on clomid???
> 
> Mammag- :hi: how have you been??? Have you started your first clomid cycle???
> 
> Pretty- where have you been all my life?? This is a small board (i would say world :haha: ) You just disappeared from our thread??? Was worried about you... Hope you are well and your studying is going well? You have been one of my first ttc buddies on here and feel like we havent spoke in ages :cry:
> 
> Honeysuede- :hi: and thank you for the welcome :)
> 
> X

Not this time. I concieved my 5 year old on one cycle of Clomid. For this one I took Soy and got my :bfp:


----------



## honeysuede

Hope you are all having a nice day:flower:
I met my sister for lunch & met her new dog, a rescue dog, she is a 6 year old yorkie xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Good afternoon everyone ,got my smiley yesterday and I think it was also o day too two more temp rises and hopefully I am in the tww :happydance:Serena ,hi :flower:Heather :hugs::hugs:Great to see you ,everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

GM All!! I have one HELL of a crick in my neck this morning :( Hurts like hell!!!!

:hugs: BF :( 

And no scerena, no clomid yet, I don't get to start it till I get my next proper AF, which I had a temp rise this morning, so really hoping I o'ed, but feeling doubtful about it, we'll see what tomorrows temp says :)


----------



## Grumblebea

Park sucked, very very crowded but I managed not to kill anyone. Off to Bush Gardens in Tampa on Sunday with DS. Love the scan Brooke. Were u and N hoping for a girl?


----------



## samanthax

Hey girl hope everyone is okay, I took a OPK this morning. and one just now ( keep getting sharp pains in my overies.. a tad darker!doing abit more :sex: tonight!

xxx


----------



## honeysuede

samanthax said:


> Hey girl hope everyone is okay, I took a OPK this morning. and one just now ( keep getting sharp pains in my overies.. a tad darker!doing abit more :sex: tonight!
> 
> xxx

Sounds like Ov is approaching:thumbup: xx


----------



## honeysuede

Where is everyone:shrug:
As I keep going on about:haha: I am away for the next few days so won't be online much at all have a lovely weekend all:hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## scerena

Wanabeamama- I hope the nurse has got everything wrong and there isn't even a cyst!

Butterfly67- :hi: sorry for your loss hun :hugs: I just read back through the posts, I know exactly what you are going through as I have been there at 9weeks :cry: If you ever need to talk about anything please feel free to message me :hugs:

USAFKninewife- I was thinking of trying soy in a few cycles, but for now I am to try naturally after my op, glad you got your :bfp: Not long until you meet your little girl how exciting :) 

Desperado67 & Grumblebea- :hi:

Mammag- I hope you have ovulated too :) Did you use/do anything different in your cycle at all??? 

Samantha- Definately bd sounds like you will be ovulating very soon :happydance:

x


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls how is everyone today? 

Me.... I had a horrible day at work :-( but its all over now.....thank god


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls how is everyone today? 

Me.... I had a horrible day at work :-( but its all over now.....thank god


----------



## samanthax

hey girls! 

yeah lines are darker and darker well excited!


----------



## wanabeamama

scerena said:


> Wanabeamama- I hope the nurse has got everything wrong and there isn't even a cyst!
> 
> Butterfly67- :hi: sorry for your loss hun :hugs: I just read back through the posts, I know exactly what you are going through as I have been there at 9weeks :cry: If you ever need to talk about anything please feel free to message me :hugs:
> 
> USAFKninewife- I was thinking of trying soy in a few cycles, but for now I am to try naturally after my op, glad you got your :bfp: Not long until you meet your little girl how exciting :)
> 
> Desperado67 & Grumblebea- :hi:
> 
> Mammag- I hope you have ovulated too :) Did you use/do anything different in your cycle at all???
> 
> Samantha- Definately bd sounds like you will be ovulating very soon
> : x

Have you managed to get a plan from your FS yet? 

Yeah I hope she was wrong too but I guess I will find out soon I'm glad I decided to check with my own doc and not spend the next few months worrying and then be told that they can do the ivf :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: Brooke :hugs: you ok?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am good...you?:hugs:

Do you have your outfit picked out for tonight?


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm good lol
Yeah just some tight black leggings with leather panels and a black and gold top lol it's just a house party.lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Your tummy is ok in the tight leggings?


----------



## wanabeamama

Probibly not lol I will have to pull them up high lol I put jeans on today for the first time since the op and I had to undo them lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

:hi:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone hope you're all having a nice saturday we are in our hotel bar having a drink. Well, soft drink for me. Xx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:

Thanks scerena :hugs::hugs::hugs:

ooh T3 have a lovely weekend away :happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I need a weekend away.:haha:


----------



## samanthax

Yeah same here! But I wanna go on my own! My otherhalf has pissed me off big time xx


----------



## mammag

Good Afternoon Lovlies :) Just wanted to pop in real quick and say HELLO :wave:


----------



## Desperado167

Serena t3 Sam grace Laura and b ,hello everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey all  hope you are all having a great weekend. Just about to move my sister out and to her flat. Have a great day all


----------



## samanthax

Aww bless! random but whos a sag star sign? x


----------



## mammag

samanthax said:


> Aww bless! random but whos a sag star sign? x

My son is :)


----------



## scerena

:hi: all :)

Wanabeamama- no plan I have to try naturally after that op so my next fs appointment is in may- the new fs told me- to bd every other day, and laughed when i said about charting then told me to 'share the love' i could have physically killed him even my oh said 'if you end up hitting him i will say he hit you first' :haha: he could see I was angry!!!
Yes good plan not to worry and see what happens :)

Samanthax- hope your oh makes it up to you for making you feel pissed off :hugs:

Ladies hope everyone is well? And having a nice weekend???X


----------



## samanthax

Aww! bless 

And thank-you got pissed off with him lastnight... and chucked a argos book at him on his foot :( xx


----------



## scerena

Samanthax- :haha: I think we all do random stuff like that at times I am sure you two will be ok :hugs: is his foot ok lol??? And have you made up yet i hope so?xx


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all. Samantha hope you and oh are had to laugh at the book thing though! Where about are you from hun? How is everyone else? We are having a nice relaxing time xx


----------



## dachsundmom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAURA AND KATE!!!



:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:

:wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine:


----------



## honeysuede

Woo happy birthday! Same day as my lovely nan. Have a great day xxxxxx


----------



## mammag

dachsundmom said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAURA AND KATE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> :cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:
> 
> :wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine:

WSS!! Lol. Happy Birthday guys!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

happy birthday Laura!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:friends::friends::friends::friends::friends:
:drunk::wine:
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
https://4photos.net/photosv2/happy_birthday_best_friend_comments_1274880942.jpg


----------



## mammag

Pink!!!! I miss you :(


----------



## Jess19

Hi girls :hi: how is everyone? 

Sorry I haven't been on line much, I got a promotion at work so I've been super busy

Hope everyone is doing awesome!! 
I'll be back later tonight


Happy birthday girls!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Grace I am always here, just lurking around! :) lol


----------



## harri

OMG LAURA I thought your bday was 24th!!! Sorry for the belated birthday wishes :hugs: :hugs: 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! 


:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :flower: :flower: :flower: 

:kiss: :kiss: :kiss: 

:hug: :hug: :hug: 

X


----------



## Butterfly67

Happy Birthday Laura :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:cake::cake::cake::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Happy birthday Laura!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you have had a fantastic day and have been spooky rotten!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Lollol it is the 24th but wow thank you for the early bday wishes your all so lovley :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl: Oops! :haha::haha:


----------



## harri

lol :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I'm glad I wasn't going mad!!! :haha: :haha: xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Aggghhhh!!! 

I knew it!! I have been sitting here going through our pms thinking I was going crazy!!! :haha: :rofl: even have the 24th written on my calendar! :)


----------



## waiting2c

Lol - thats funny. Well happy birthday for the 24th  Will mark the real date on my calendar now!

heather - lovely to see you!! How are you doing??


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: T1! 

I am doing good at the moment :) just extremely busy with school! I am so excited for May to graduate and carry on with FS and IUI!! Counting down the days! 

How are you? :)


----------



## waiting2c

Wow... You graduate in may? That's not too far away now!!! Very exciting!

I'm good. Just counting the weeks now ... Still seems like heaps


----------



## mammag

Mother F'ing FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0021.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## samanthax

aww isit OPK? x


----------



## mammag

Yup!!! :D


----------



## harri

:thumbup: looking good Grace! X


----------



## mammag

And one more for good measure, never been so excited to see a positive OPK :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0030.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Butterfly67

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Grace :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> Grace :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:

:happydance: Grace

Hi all!!:flower: Hw is everyone doing? what have I missed?
We got back from our relaxing weekend away last night, I now have my 12 week scan in 1.5 hours.. eek
xxxx


----------



## scerena

Honeysuede- good luck with your scan will be lovely for you to see your lovely baby :)

Yay mamag :dance: :happydance: soooo exciting getting a positive opk isnt it! I am exactly the same when it eventually happens :dance: :happydance: hope you catch your eggy :)

(sorry ladies I dont know your real names) x


----------



## honeysuede

It went really well, details & pics on my journal:hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

:cry: 
What a horrible night and day it has been :( 

My poor doggy has been so sick and we have been back and forth to the vet! After almost 1000 dollars we finally know that she has phnemonia and her liver is inflamed due to her sezieure meds:( we were up crying almost all night because the vet thought she was in liver failure! My eyes are so swollen I can barely see! Ugh! And to top it off I have a huge math med test this week that i haven't studied for once.. 

Hope everyone else well ! xoxo


----------



## mammag

:hugs: Pink, I'm sorry, is your doggy gonna be ok?


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you grace :hugs: 

We are gonna have to see what the next few days will bring :cry: but the vet thinks she will be ok with time and rest. 
She is on antibiotics and other meds. The full body ultrasound showed no liver cancer so that was the good news. But her liver is so inflmaed and "yellow" they said. But it is so sad! She is all shaved in spots everywhere and is so weak she can barely walk :(


----------



## mammag

I'm so sorry, I know when my Bella was sick I didn't know what to do with myself, I was so scared. I'm sorry :(


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you :hugs: 

It is so scary!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Pink! I am so sorry to hear about your doggie... I hope she gets well soon. Take it easy aye, dont stress yourself out over the test!

Everytime I have come to check BnB these past two days its been down so hope all is well with everyone everywhere and will catch up properly soon.


----------



## Jess19

Hey everyone just wanted to say hi while the site was back up and running
:hi:


----------



## scerena

Pink- So sorry to hear about your doggy :hugs: I hope she gets better and stronger soon :hugs: I hope the maths test goes ok for you too, what a horrible day you have had :hugs:

:hi: Jess :)


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> :cry:
> What a horrible night and day it has been :(
> 
> My poor doggy has been so sick and we have been back and forth to the vet! After almost 1000 dollars we finally know that she has phnemonia and her liver is inflamed due to her sezieure meds:( we were up crying almost all night because the vet thought she was in liver failure! My eyes are so swollen I can barely see! Ugh! And to top it off I have a huge math med test this week that i haven't studied for once..
> 
> Hope everyone else well ! xoxo

Awk am so sorry :cry:That's awful ,must be so worrying for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: aww pink I hope she gets better soon now that she's been diagnosed :hugs:


----------



## mammag

I had to switch the temp on my chart from yesterday And if your interested I'll explain, time changed here on Sunday. I haven't slept right since, been going to bed at 2-3am and I get up at 8, which is when I usually temp, (but is still 7 o clock in my mental brain, lol) So yesterday at 8, my temps was 96.8 then at 9 which is technically when I usually take it it was much higher, but this morning at 8 it was still 96.8, I really feel like I O'ed and am not entirely sure what happened Boo.


----------



## Jess19

I'm no chart expert but I'll take a look  

Speaking of charts......I have yet to temp this cycle, or opk!!!
I just figured out I'm on day 12, since OH asked me yesterday where I was at in my cycle and for the first time I had no clue. 
I told myself I was going to take it easy this cycle


----------



## Jess19

I think you'll see a temp spike tomorrow grace! :happydance:


----------



## mammag

Jess19 said:


> I'm no chart expert but I'll take a look
> 
> Speaking of charts......I have yet to temp this cycle, or opk!!!
> I just figured out I'm on day 12, since OH asked me yesterday where I was at in my cycle and for the first time I had no clue.
> I told myself I was going to take it easy this cycle

That's awesome :D A month off is so relaxing, and you'll be surprised to see how hard it is to get back in the rhythm of BBT and such.


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you for all the love girls! :) 

I am off for a long day of school and my OH had to call in sick to care for our doggy :( she is still very weak but after buying 3 different brand of soft dog food with no luck, I finally gave in and got her to eat some boiled chicken and cottage cheese! Yuck, I know but whatever she will eat rite now is fine with us lol 

Check in later :hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

Hello ladies I am new here, ad I am 40, and had a tubal reversal last april, and am still trying to concieve, so this april 11th will be a year of actively trying and still no luck, I do hope you dont mind me dropping in? Hubbt has had a sa and his counts and all are good except for morphology is only 1%. All the test on me are great all normal. hubby is taking a regular multi vitamin and pycenegenol which is a vitamin to improve morphology, april he will be on that for 3 months. I take reg prenantal and I take MACA , which is a super food from peru that helps to balance the hormones,increase egg heath,increase sperm count and spermhealth while also being a tonic for the endocrine system. Maca also helps to increase progesterone if the body is low in this important hormone. maca comes in capsules, powder and tincture. It can be taken everyday.Well my doc said to bed everyday til temp rises, well had poss OPK on cd 9 we have bedded cd 7,8,9,10,11,12.and I got my temp rise on cd12, and as of today I am on cd 16 and temp is at 98.4 and has been for the past 2 days, according to chart I am only 5 dpo, a little cramping, but that is all. I am praying for that BFP. IWANTED TO SAY CONGRADS TO ALL THE BFP'S, AND WANTED TO SAY TO ALL THE LADIES STILL TRYING TO HANG IN THERE, I HAVE BEEN NOW FOR ALMOST A YEAR, AND STILL TRYING TO STAY POSS. HOPING FOR MORE SUPPORT AND NEW TRYING TO CONCIEVE BUDDIES, HUGS TO YOU ALL AND :thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

Welcome tiatammy:hugs:

How is everyone today? it has been quiet on here of late:kiss: xxx


----------



## samanthax

Is every one okay? x


----------



## waiting2c

I think BnB being down so much has kept us all from being in touch :-( I have certainly missed my daily Bnb dose. Due to work at the moment can only check for 15 mins in the morning, and then again later at night. Hope everyone is okay!!!

Welcome Tiatammy


----------



## samanthax

I agree! xx


----------



## scerena

:hi: everyone :)

welcome tiatammy :) I hope your wait for your bfp wont be much longer??

Just a quick question ladies- How long have you all been actively ttc??? Its about/nearly four years for me I have actually lost count x


----------



## mammag

It'll be four years in May for me.


----------



## Jess19

:hi: welcome tiatammy! 

I have been ttc 1 year this feb


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Hi ladies :hugs:

I am on my 11th cycle now :thumbup:

Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## scerena

Mammag- we have been ttc the same amount of time- How tiring is this! What medication (if any) have you tried???

Jess19- How long did it take to conceive your children?? Have you tried any meds??

Butterfly67- so nearly a year- hopefully you get a bfp this cycle :)

Sorry for the 101 ladies just trying to get to know abit more about you all :)


----------



## Jess19

It took me a couple years to have my son, that was 6 years ago....well more than that because he will be 6 In may. Almost 7 years ago. 
And all 7 years were spent ntnp so .......
I'm hoping I didn't have to turn to meds but if another year turns out to be unsuccessfull then I might have to. 

I think DH is going to have a SA done soon, that might change things


----------



## Jess19

my daughter is DHs, so she's not technically "mine" 

I figure I'm going to have a 10 year time gap between my children. 
DS will be 6 in may and DD will be 10 in august


----------



## samanthax

hey girls.. my temp has gone up woo! x


----------



## scerena

Samantha- that was quite a spike- hopefully the temp stays up and you have ovulated it is looking very good :)

Jess19- My oh has two children which are not technically "mine" either, just hoping that we get to have our own child soon and start a proper little family... I hope that you get your bfp soon as you have been trying for a long time :hugs: I will be keeping my fx'd for you :)


----------



## samanthax

yeah my mil said i ovulated on friday.. so hopefully fingers cross ive done it! :D


----------



## Jess19

Samntha that is a big spike :happydance: keeping my fingers crossed for you 

:hugs: thanks scerena. How old are your step kids?

How long have you girls been ttc?

Oh my goodness spring is almost here!!!!! It was 70 degrees out here yesterday, it wa beautiful! 
Its susposed to be 70 again today but its raining out now. 
:hi: How's everyone doing today?


----------



## honeysuede

Yay for the temp spike Samantha:happydance:
Hope everyone is ok today xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

My TT woke up puking again...ugh! I really thought that the sickness had run it's course through the school..His bff (My bff's daughter who is in the same class) has been puking since last night...I don't get it...they bleach EVERYTHING in that class 3-4 times a day...this has got to stop soon...one more day till Spring Break...so do not want to be stuck in the house all weekend and all next week....:(


----------



## tiatammy

Thankyou so much ladies for your wonderfdul welcome greeting, It feels good to know your not alone climbing this mountain to sucess, wewll on cd17 and temp is still 98.4 has been for the past 3 days now, do hope thgat is a good sign. that puts me at 6dpo according to temp chart. A year in april on trying to concieve, I never thought it would take this long :shrug: :cry:, It is real hard for me sometimes to stay poss. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mammag

scerena said:


> Mammag- we have been ttc the same amount of time- How tiring is this! What medication (if any) have you tried???

I have tried pretty much nothing, lol. Clomid a long time ago, but I didn't get pregnant on it, the cycle I used though was unmonitored. I have had lots of testing, DH has had 2 SA's. Tried Soy, did not get pregnant on it. Have gotten pregnant a total of two times in the 4 years and both were chemcials/very early miscarriages. With my Hcg never getting over 20. As soon as my next AF comes however, I will be starting a monitored clomid cycle, and if that doesn't work, will hopefully be moving on to IUI.


----------



## mammag

And IVF is not an option for me, I'm in the states, my insurance doesn't cover fertility treatment, and IVF costs about $20,000. So I don't really have that kinda cash lying around, lol. So hopefully my FS will be able to give me some answers.


----------



## samanthax

thank you, I hope this is an implation though.. if i did get implation dip.. would i bleed? x


----------



## scerena

Jess- Thats ok :) my step daughter is 5 and my step son is 6, he was not with his ex when she fell pregant with his daughter (LONG STORY LOL)
weather sounds nice where you are :)

mammag- what type of testing will you be getting?- bloods or scans??? I understand the "lots of testing" feels endless right?! Was your oh's sa ok? I understand about ivf being too expensive we havent got the cash for it either, but my fs said today they would take me on to do egg sharing for ivf so I am considering that if not pregnant in a few more months... We can be clomid buddies :) ?

samantha- Not everyone gets implantation bleeding so dont worry if you dont get any and gl :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well?

AFM- My oh had a FS appointment today, I kind of hijacked the whole appointment :haha: basically he was my old fs and a very good fs and I am being referred back to him now... Long story short, he is giving me clomid for my next cycle :dance: well if and when af comes as I havent even ovulated yet... He reacons that my body should hopefully respond to the clomid better now since I have had this operation, they will also be monitoring me with scans so at least we will know if it is working and if it will do my ovaries any good this time around fx'd I am excited to be on meds again soon :) my 4th round of clomid but my 1st since the operation :)


----------



## mammag

DH's SA was good, which really surprised me!! I honestly thought it was him this whole time. This cycle I'm just going to have Mid cycle ultrasounds (at $125 a pop) and CD 21 bloods drawn. Clomid buddies it is :D


----------



## mammag

Well not "this cycle" lol, my next cycle, whenever AF decides to show.


----------



## scerena

Mammag- Sounds good :dance: you will be starting clomid before me as you have already ovulated but still can share experiences etc :) my scans are mid cycle too, just hope my ovaries respond to it this time as he is starting me on a low dose of 50mg to begin with again, what mg are you going to take and what cd's??
I have a very active clomid thread over in the TTC forum from last year when I took clomid, doubt I even 'know' anyone over there now though but I might post in there aswell once I start the clomid again :)


----------



## Jess19

Maybe
Maybe not. 

Grace did you get IB?
I never did


----------



## Jess19

Maybe
Maybe not. 

Grace did you get IB?
I never did


----------



## mammag

Nope, deffo didn't. Had no real cramping or anything either.


----------



## mammag

50mg, days 3-7.


----------



## scerena

I will be doing 50mg cd2-6 :)


----------



## MrsStutler

Hi girls! Hope everybody is doing good! Wish I could get on here more often but I pretty much just have my phone and it's a bit of a pain to use. We are doing good although I am pretty sure I smell like a rhino and don't look much better lol I forget to take care of myself sometimes, my whole world revolves around him. 

Anyways, sending lots of hugs and positive thoughts!


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi mrs s 
Your new pic is adorable, super big congrats


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone hope u are all ok haven't been posting here much but I do still think about you all loads ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## samanthax

girls my temp stayed the same :D x


----------



## Butterfly67

I reckon you will get your crosshairs tomorrow Samantha :thumbup:


----------



## Jess19

Wss, tomorrow will probably be the day


----------



## tiatammy

Well hi ladies hope all is well with you all, I am on cd 18 and temp is still holding at 98.4, which I am at about 7dpo. I hope this is a good thing, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Butterfly67

tiatammy said:


> Well hi ladies hope all is well with you all, I am on cd 18 and temp is still holding at 98.4, which I am at about 7dpo. I hope this is a good thing, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS

Tia try not to put too much emphasis on every temperature (otherwise you will stress yourself out), each chart is different and when i got my bfp temps were pretty similar to normal until 14dpo when it spiked :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

Butterfly67 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Well hi ladies hope all is well with you all, I am on cd 18 and temp is still holding at 98.4, which I am at about 7dpo. I hope this is a good thing, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS
> 
> Tia try not to put too much emphasis on every temperature (otherwise you will stress yourself out), each chart is different and when i got my bfp temps were pretty similar to normal until 14dpo when it spiked :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

Thankyou soooo much for those words Butterfly67, It means more than you think, after trying for coming up on a year in april all words are encouraging, thanks again HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mammag

Butterfly67 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Well hi ladies hope all is well with you all, I am on cd 18 and temp is still holding at 98.4, which I am at about 7dpo. I hope this is a good thing, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS
> 
> Tia try not to put too much emphasis on every temperature (otherwise you will stress yourself out), each chart is different and when i got my bfp temps were pretty similar to normal until 14dpo when it spiked :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

Completely agree with this, my chart didn't look any different pregnant/not pregnant, if anything I had not pregnant charts that looked perfect for pregnancy.


----------



## tiatammy

mammag said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Well hi ladies hope all is well with you all, I am on cd 18 and temp is still holding at 98.4, which I am at about 7dpo. I hope this is a good thing, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS
> 
> Tia try not to put too much emphasis on every temperature (otherwise you will stress yourself out), each chart is different and when i got my bfp temps were pretty similar to normal until 14dpo when it spiked :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Completely agree with this, my chart didn't look any different pregnant/not pregnant, if anything I had not pregnant charts that looked perfect for pregnancy.Click to expand...

Hi sweetie mammag16 this temp charting can really drive you crazy, I am not using ff chart ,or I would post it , but my doc, using a different one, which works the same, but I dont know how to attach it and post it, I am new at all of this computer stuff my hubby helped me get on here so still learning, but this is the first time I have had temps so even for so many days, It was a real stick out for me from all the other temp charts. I do hope it is a good sign though, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Jess19

I agree, I've had plenty of charts that were giving me false hopes
Every chart is different and so mant things can affect your temps
:dust:


----------



## mammag

Here are my pregnant charts
 



Attached Files:







chemical.jpg
File size: 84.2 KB
Views: 4









download.jpg
File size: 88 KB
Views: 4


----------



## samanthax

Yeah, you should go to fertilityfriend.. and just type in, pregancy charts.. shows you them.. its really good though! x


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls, how is everyone?? 
Just wanted to pop in and say hello, I have a busy weekend so I won't be on much. 
Plus I have ewcm so ill def be busy lol 

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Hi everybody!


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi


----------



## tiatammy

Hi ladies, hope all is well with everyone, hope all have had real good weather, it is so pretty here in West Virginia going to be 80 today, loving it. well on cd 19, and 8dpo and temp is still 98.4 been there for 5 days now. I am hoping for a dip then a rise or just a rise. been at this for a year now.:cry: the 2ww is so hard, you are on a rollar coaster the whole 2ww, its nuts. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hi! Hopefully a quiet Saturday for us. That is unless Miss Penny decides to come and I am ok with that. Had a terrible day yesterday as my 9 year old came home from school and proceeded to vomit for almost 9 hours straight! Poor kid is so thin and fragile (to me) already that this was terrible...took everything out of him and us. This virus has been going around at school and I was hoping since they both had already gotten it that we were done...NOPE! Bennen (TT) had it 2 days before and was still home with a low grade fever and then out of no where Dalton got it. He feels a bit better today just days that he is weak and hungry! I'm really hoping that this is over. :/


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: aw I hope everyone gets bettrr soon

My litle one was sick last week. He woke me up at 2am and was covered in vomit :-(

Tiatammy hang in there, I know its difficult :hugs: 
I just passed the 1 year mark.....I sucks I know


----------



## tiatammy

Thanks jess 19, and yes it does suck a year is well I wont use the words heehee I will be nice. SOOOO hard, and hanging in there is what I do every month gritting my teeth the whole time. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## dachsundmom

Hello girls!:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


TT, I think we have come across each other in 35+...welcome! You have gotten some great advice from the girls, but I wanted to add; it might make it easier on you, if you stop temping after you confirm OV and just pick it up again a few days before an anticipated AF.

I really think the only temps that matter are the OV dip and whatever happens/doesn't happen right before AF. The rest of it is just crap.:haha::hugs:

Laura, if you are out there...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

dachsundmom said:


> Hello girls!:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:
> 
> 
> TT, I think we have come across each other in 35+...welcome! You have gotten some great advice from the girls, but I wanted to add; it might make it easier on you, if you stop temping after you confirm OV and just pick it up again a few days before an anticipated AF.
> 
> I really think the only temps that matter are the OV dip and whatever happens/doesn't happen right before AF. The rest of it is just crap.:haha::hugs:
> 
> Laura, if you are out there...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi dachsundmom yes we have come across in that thread this is the first month my temps have been this way for days with the same temp for such long consecutive days these temps look like bunnylicious positive pregnancy chart, I am trying not to look into to much, but it is hard. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## dachsundmom

And you are sure your BBT is working correctly?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, you sound as if you have been very busy with work.:hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

dachsundmom said:


> And you are sure your BBT is working correctly?:hugs:

Yes I am sure, Thats why I say this is diff. for me, thats why it really stuck out to me, I looked at my other charts and by now, my temp wopuld be dropping, so we will see I quess, I hope it is not a fluke, and getting me all worked up for a big let down. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tiatammy

thankyou sooo much I do pray all will turn out. Im scared that I am going to be let down and I am trying so hard to stay poss.It has been so long waiting for this to happen. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## dachsundmom

tiatammy said:


> thankyou sooo much I do pray all will turn out. Im scared that I am going to be let down and I am trying so hard to stay poss.It has been so long waiting for this to happen. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS

TTC sucks...:hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:dust:


----------



## Jess19

Yeah I have been
I got a promotion and now I'm there all the time! 
My manager is leaving on vacation the first week in april so they are training me to run the store when she's gone


----------



## tiatammy

yes it does suck, sometimes I feel I just want to give up and throw in the towel and stop everything temping, OPKs and all else that comes along with it, But doc. has me temping every month and I have to send my charts to him by email, I had my tubal reversal done in Louiville Kenyucky by Dr. Richard Levin, and well april the 11th I am coming up on a year actively trying, So more and likely if I dont concieve next month then I quess it will be time for IVF. Luckly I got the package deal so If I didnt concieve in the year then IVF was the next step and It wont cost me any extra which is good, But not sure if that is going to work for either, It is really driving me crazy. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## dachsundmom

Jess19 said:


> Yeah I have been
> I got a promotion and now I'm there all the time!
> My manager is leaving on vacation the first week in april so they are training me to run the store when she's gone

Are you enjoying it?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

tiatammy said:


> yes it does suck, sometimes I feel I just want to give up and throw in the towel and stop everything temping, OPKs and all else that comes along with it, But doc. has me temping every month and I have to send my charts to him by email, I had my tubal reversal done in Louiville Kenyucky by Dr. Richard Levin, and well april the 11th I am coming up on a year actively trying, So more and likely if I dont concieve next month then I quess it will be time for IVF. Luckly I got the package deal so If I didnt concieve in the year then IVF was the next step and It wont cost me any extra which is good, But not sure if that is going to work for either, It is really driving me crazy. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS

If you don't mind me asking, is there a male factor issue involved?


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: good morning girls! 

Caught ya Brooke :) 

Laura :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:argh::haha::hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

dachsundmom said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> yes it does suck, sometimes I feel I just want to give up and throw in the towel and stop everything temping, OPKs and all else that comes along with it, But doc. has me temping every month and I have to send my charts to him by email, I had my tubal reversal done in Louiville Kenyucky by Dr. Richard Levin, and well april the 11th I am coming up on a year actively trying, So more and likely if I dont concieve next month then I quess it will be time for IVF. Luckly I got the package deal so If I didnt concieve in the year then IVF was the next step and It wont cost me any extra which is good, But not sure if that is going to work for either, It is really driving me crazy. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, is there a male factor issue involved?Click to expand...

Well he had a sa done and all numbers were great,here are the numbers:
sperm count: 61.3
active sperm:22.3
% motile:36.4
sperm morphology: 1.5
abnormal head: 65%
coiled tail: 20%
Twin tail: 0.5%
SO ALL NUMBERS ARE GOOD EXCEPT MORHOLOGY 0.5% ARE NORMAL FORM AMD 99.5% ARE ABNORMAL FORM.
I di put hubby on a multivitamin and on pycnogenol which is to improve morphology and he has been on these now for 3 months including zinc. he hasnt has another sa done yet. So morphology seems to without a doubt the promblem.Any suggestions? HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## prettynpink29

dachsundmom said:


> :argh::haha::hugs:

Brooke come out, come out where ever you are :loo: :shower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Heather...:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


TT, I really think morph is an overrated number. Both my doc and the IVF clinic I was going to use, don't even consider it. It's all a crapshoot.:hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

dachsundmom said:


> Heather...:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> 
> TT, I really think morph is an overrated number. Both my doc and the IVF clinic I was going to use, don't even consider it. It's all a crapshoot.:hugs:

SO you are saying dont fret over the morphology? I mean all the other nimbers are great. They are saying the morphology is is not good. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## dachsundmom

tiatammy said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Heather...:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> 
> TT, I really think morph is an overrated number. Both my doc and the IVF clinic I was going to use, don't even consider it. It's all a crapshoot.:hugs:
> 
> SO you are saying dont fret over the morphology? I mean all the other nimbers are great. They are saying the morphology is is not good. HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...

:thumbup: I wouldn't give it a 2nd thought.:hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

dachsundmom said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Heather...:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> 
> TT, I really think morph is an overrated number. Both my doc and the IVF clinic I was going to use, don't even consider it. It's all a crapshoot.:hugs:
> 
> SO you are saying dont fret over the morphology? I mean all the other nimbers are great. They are saying the morphology is is not good. HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: I wouldn't give it a 2nd thought.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks dachsundmom :hugs::thumbup:, I wont give a thought at all, I am going to go with that advice, I quess it is just going to take me longer to concieve you think? This month too I did things diff. Bedded 2 days before poss. ov and bedded every day after that til temp rise, and layed with legs and but elevated, so we will see. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## honeysuede

Hi!! Happy Saturday everyone:hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## mammag

Happy St. Patty's Day Friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







spongebob_happy_st_patricks_day-13305.gif
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies :)

I haven't had a chance to read back through all the posts as you have all been very busy :)

I hope that you are all enjoing your weekend x


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone ,just trying to catch up ,how's everyone doing?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

:hi: Happy Mother's day!!!:kiss::hugs:xxx


----------



## samanthax

<3 happy mothers day! x


----------



## Desperado167

Happy Mothers Day for everyone ,:flower::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Happy mothersday to all you mummy's and mummy's to be and to those still trying happy wanbeamother's day to you:flow:

Sorry I havnt been around much I have had a very traumatic week and havnt coped very well it's still a bit much to talk about on here so I won't go there. 
Hope your all well and enjoying your week end I have a hospital appointment tomorrow that can't come quick enough. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Happy mothersday to all you mummy's and mummy's to be and to those still trying happy wanbeamother's day to you:flow:
> 
> Sorry I havnt been around much I have had a very traumatic week and havnt coped very well it's still a bit much to talk about on here so I won't go there.
> Hope your all well and enjoying your week end I have a hospital appointment tomorrow that can't come quick enough.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Awk babes :nope:I missed you ,sorry u have had a Tough time .wots the hospital gonna do ,tests ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi beautiful Heather :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well when I went to the ivf clinic 2weeks ago they did an ultrasound and she said I have a cyst on my right ovary but when I had my surgery 5weeks before ther was nothing there so I called my gyne who did the surgery and he wants to see me because it's going to be about 3 months at least before the other hospital see me again so I didn't want to leave it till then for them to say they can't do ivf because I have a cyst. So hopefully he can help me tomorrow I have been on the pill so that should stop it although I have been bleeding the last couple of days he might give me a zolodax shot.


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Well when I went to the ivf clinic 2weeks ago they did an ultrasound and she said I have a cyst on my right ovary but when I had my surgery 5weeks before ther was nothing there so I called my gyne who did the surgery and he wants to see me because it's going to be about 3 months at least before the other hospital see me again so I didn't want to leave it till then for them to say they can't do ivf because I have a cyst. So hopefully he can help me tomorrow I have been on the pill so that should stop it although I have been bleeding the last couple of days he might give me a zolodax shot.

The waiting must be so frustrating babes ,I hope something gets done for you tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: aw laura I hope they can help you there :hugs: I hope you feel better soon
We've missed you :hugs:


----------



## harri

wanabeamama said:


> Happy mothersday to all you mummy's and mummy's to be and to those still trying happy wanbeamother's day to you:flow:
> 
> Sorry I havnt been around much I have had a very traumatic week and havnt coped very well it's still a bit much to talk about on here so I won't go there.
> Hope your all well and enjoying your week end I have a hospital appointment tomorrow that can't come quick enough.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thinking of you Hun, hope everything goes well tomorrow! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you so much ladies :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: T3 :) I was lurking :haha: 

Happy mothers day to all! :) 

Laura I love ya :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: Laura

what are you doing today?


----------



## wanabeamama

Absolutely nothing today I've just been looking at booking barbados for christmas time, were going to Vegas in october but until we know when we will do the ivf it's hard to think about spending that kind of money if we can't go it's very expensive at Christmas but its the only time we can go and see my MIL.

Wat are you doing today?


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Heather:hugs: hope you're ok hun xxx
Laura!!!:hugs: I have missed you:hugs: Hope it all goes well tomorrow, so sorry you have been having a hard time of late:cry: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you T how are you? :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Thank you T how are you? :hugs:

I am good thanks hun:hugs::hugs: Glad to have you back:happydance: Just putting stuff on ebay while trying to stay awake after a massive pig out at lunch:haha::haha: xxxx


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura you are going to Vegas in October?? Like Vegas in Nevada?

:hi: T2


----------



## tiatammy

hello ladies hope all is well with everyone, wishing you all the best, as for me been trying to concieve coming up on a year, well am on cd 20 and temp has risen to 98.6 and for the past 5 days before this rise i was 98.4, which is very big change for me, by now my temp would be dropping, and no sign of that right now, having a tightening feeling on both sides of lower pelvis area. bbs are sore,nipps seem to be getting dark, do hope this is all good signs. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes heather las Vegas :D only for a week :D


----------



## prettynpink29

wanabeamama said:


> Yes heather las Vegas :D only for a week :D


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I CAN COME SEE YOU!!!!!!!! 

:happydance: :dance::yipee::friends::wohoo::bunny::loopy::rain:

if you have time, of course :blush:


----------



## wanabeamama

Really?? Yey :happydance: :happydance: OMG that would be great :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

YES!!!!!! :):) 

I live about 7-8 hours from Vegas, but will total make that trip to meet in person!!! Who doesn't love Vegas any how :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all!! How is everyone? Laura - fantastic to see you again, was so worried about you last week! Hope the appt goes well!

Im having monday blues today, its wet, miserable and im tired and grumpy lol.... cant wait for today to be over.

Hope you all had a great weekend, was it mothers day there? Its not here till beginning of May. Hope all you mums, mums to be, and ttc mums had a fantastic day!


----------



## honeysuede

waiting2c said:


> Morning all!! How is everyone? Laura - fantastic to see you again, was so worried about you last week! Hope the appt goes well!
> 
> Im having monday blues today, its wet, miserable and im tired and grumpy lol.... cant wait for today to be over.
> 
> Hope you all had a great weekend, was it mothers day there? Its not here till beginning of May. Hope all you mums, mums to be, and ttc mums had a fantastic day!

Hi T, hope your monday goes ok xx:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Laura check pm:coffee:

:hi: ladies :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Lol - love your new siggy heather!


----------



## prettynpink29

:haha: thanks :)


----------



## Desperado167

Heather am loving all your new pics :haha::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

:haha: 
how are you T3? :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> :haha:
> how are you T3? :hugs:

Hi lovely ,it's going ok ,am thinking of testing on tuesday but not really feeling anything at all so it's maybe a waste of time but I guess I always just cling onto that tiny little bit of hope just in case :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hello ladies! So good to see you Laura...haven't really seen you on FB either...was starting to get worried. As you can see I am still here...38 weeks today..baby girl just does NOT want to come out it seems. If she doesn't come by Monday the 26th I will be dropping my babies off at school and headed to the hospital to be induced. Sadly Spring Break is this coming week and it would have been ideal to just do it this week since I could have my MIL here to help with the kids. I have my last appointment on Tuesday so I am gonna ask him if we could do it sooner. She is ready physically..I know this. And she is cramped in there..she doesn't move quite like she used to. I am in extreme pain as well but I know it will all be worth it. I am just so ready...have I already said that? lol I am also tired of people texting me and asking if "I'm having that baby yet?" and "i'm getting impatient; you need to have her already!" Sheesh! I'm tempted to tell them to all GFY...lmao


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Jess19

:hi:
How is everyone?
I'm in the 2ww now! :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Jess19 said:


> :hi:
> How is everyone?
> I'm in the 2ww now! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Jessica, either I am going :wacko: or your cycles are getting shorter?:haha:


----------



## tiatammy

dachsundmom said:


> :wave:

hello dachsundmom, how are you? well on cd21 and temp is at 98.4 this morning hope it doesnt drop anymore. I am as of right now 5 days away from AF I hope she doesnt show,I read a thread where women have had their AF normal cycle and was pregnant and temps stayed up, Have you heard of thius, I tell you getting pregnant these days is so crazy, before you could know you were pregnant just by missing AF, Now that doesnt mean anything. OOOH it is driving me crazy.BBS are extreamely sore this morning and the nipps seem to be dark, still having wierd pulling feelings in pelvis area. HUGS HUGS FRIOENDS.


----------



## dachsundmom

TT, do you have a chart that we could see? Even a copy/paste of one? Sometimes the visual helps.

If you are asking about having AF and still being pregnant, I think anything is possible, but I don't think it's the norm.:hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

dachsundmom said:


> TT, do you have a chart that we could see? Even a copy/paste of one? Sometimes the visual helps.
> 
> If you are asking about having AF and still being pregnant, I think anything is possible, but I don't think it's the norm.:hugs:

OOOOh dachsundmom I dont know how to do that stuff I am just learning all of this on the computer, I really been wanting to post my charts, but I dont know how:shrug:, and i feel real stupid not knowing how, dont want to screw my laptop up by a mistake, I will try and have my hubby show me, He is the one who got me on here. But yes I will try and post it later when hubby gets home, I use a method the doc. recommended ,it is about the same as the ff charts you all use, so I will try, I was just curious about the AF and pregnancy, because I read alot about it is all. I hope mine doesnt show. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS.


----------



## dachsundmom

When is AF due?


----------



## tiatammy

dachsundmom said:


> When is AF due?

AF is due SAT in 5 days HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: they are!!
The last 2 cyles have been on cd16!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jess19 said:


> :happydance: they are!!
> The last 2 cyles have been on cd16!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

tiatammy said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> When is AF due?
> 
> AF is due SAT in 5 days HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...

How long is your normal LP?


----------



## tiatammy

dachsundmom said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> When is AF due?
> 
> AF is due SAT in 5 days HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> How long is your normal LP?Click to expand...

they are every 26 days HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## prettynpink29

GOOD LUCK LAURA :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Desperado167 said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> :haha:
> how are you T3? :hugs:
> 
> Hi lovely ,it's going ok ,am thinking of testing on tuesday but not really feeling anything at all so it's maybe a waste of time but I guess I always just cling onto that tiny little bit of hope just in case :haha::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

You always have to cling to hope hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: remember "when the world says give up, hope whispers try it one more time." A quote I live by :flower:


----------



## Jess19

Love that quote!


----------



## prettynpink29

thanks :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> :haha:
> how are you T3? :hugs:
> 
> Hi lovely ,it's going ok ,am thinking of testing on tuesday but not really feeling anything at all so it's maybe a waste of time but I guess I always just cling onto that tiny little bit of hope just in case :haha::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You always have to cling to hope hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: remember "when the world says give up, hope whispers try it one more time." A quote I live by :flower:Click to expand...

Aw bless I love it too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone:flower:
I hope you are all doing ok, I am off to the cinema with my best mate tonight, I only go about once a year!!

Good luck Laura- thinking of you:hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

What are you going to see? We have the midnight showing of the Hunger Games on Thursday, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

I finally got to see safehouse and loved it :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Hello girls!! I know it's been FOREVER since I posted, but trust me, I read everything you guys write, I've just been feeling lurkish lately, lol. I've been doing a lot of thinking and I'm thinking about taking a bit of a break from TTC. I'm unsure if I'm committed to it or not, but it is what I'm leaning more towards. I think I'm coming up to a point in mine and DH's lives where a new baby may not be the best idea. We've just bought a piece of property, there's a ton of work to do on it and if I were to happen to get pregnant, I wouldn't be of much help, and it would be hard to do everything we need to do. My time was 4 years ago when I started trying. But I believe it has passed now. I'm not really sad about it, maybe a little, but not crushed or anything. I might go back to trying after everything is complete. But I'm not sure about that, I'll be 30ish, the boys will be older, and I never wanted such a huge gap. So, it's on to the next chapter for me. And I won't have to worry about what to do with all my newfound free time, lol. Because I'm sure I'll have PLENTY with the new house project!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace, are you not doing the Clomid cycle?


----------



## prettynpink29

Movies sound fun!!! I am gonna talk my OH into taking me :) 

Yea Grace, what about clomid?? Not gonna try it anymore?


----------



## honeysuede

B- we are seeing that new film "we bought a zoo". I love true stories & animals so hoping I will like it:flower:

Grace - That must have been very hard to come to that decision, you are very strong:hugs: we are here for you whatever you decide:hugs::kiss: xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> B- we are seeing that new film "we bought a zoo". I love true stories & animals so hoping I will like it:flower:
> 
> Grace - That must have been very hard to come to that decision, you are very strong:hugs: we are here for you whatever you decide:hugs::kiss: xxx

I saw it yesterday with the kids ,loved it ,get your tissues ready :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Grace, well sometimes decisions are taken out of our hands by circumstance I guess. You do have time so that is a good thing and yes that also went through my mind when I just put in an offer on a refurbishment - but whatever happens we can get through it somehow I guess :thumbup:

Like the ladies say, whatever you decide we will be there :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

I'm honestly not sure about the Clomid, like I said I haven't come to a firm decision yet. The clomid will probably be a last minute decision, I'll either call the nurse on CD 1 or I won't, lol. I'm kind of hoping I'm strong enough not to though if that makes sense.


----------



## scerena

Mammag- You sound very strong about your decision, sometimes a break can give you a surprise :bfp: The project sounds like you will be kept very busy :hugs: trying one round of clomid may be worth a shot?? Totally your decision though and you will be missed on the boards if you do go :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Grace - :hugs: :hugs: Does that mean you will be leaving us??


----------



## mammag

Lol, I can't imagine I would!! I wouldn't miss all the upcoming baby shots for the WORLD!! :D


----------



## Jess19

Aw grace :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Morning all, how is everyone today? Its a nicve spring day, I walked into work with my ipod on which put me in a nice mood:thumbup:
I am not looking forward to getting my broken tooth fixed in the morning:growlmad:

Has anyone heard how Lauras appointment went?:hugs:
Xxxx


----------



## scerena

:hi: Honeysuede
Its a little cloudy down where I am :( lucky you though, it was very sunny down here yesterday though...
I haven't listened to my iPod in so long! I will have to dig mine out again now that I will be walking alot more when the weather is nice :)
Have you had your 12 week scan? (I know you are 13 weeks) And do you have a little bump as of yet???

Hope everyone is well?


----------



## Jess19

Good mornin girls

Yes laura how did everything go? Where did you go?


----------



## honeysuede

scerena said:


> :hi: Honeysuede
> Its a little cloudy down where I am :( lucky you though, it was very sunny down here yesterday though...
> I haven't listened to my iPod in so long! I will have to dig mine out again now that I will be walking alot more when the weather is nice :)
> Have you had your 12 week scan? (I know you are 13 weeks) And do you have a little bump as of yet???
> 
> Hope everyone is well?

Where abouts are you hun?
Yep, had my 12 week scan a week ago & got a fairly big bump I think!! hehe. Pics of both are on my journal, there is a link in my sig.
How are you doing??
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi my appointment whent ok he's taken some blood for testing which should give more of an idea he thinks that if there is/was a cyst then it would have just been a functional cyst but the bloods should give an idea also I am bleeding full flow while on the pill I have had spotting for 2weeks but full flow since Saturday and it's getting heavier so when I go back in 8weeks he may give me injections to shut me down all together if I'm still bleeding :(


----------



## scerena

Southampton, all cloudy down here today :(
Hobeysuede- I am so rubbish at keeping up with peoples journals I hardly even keep up with my own journal! But I will have a peek now :)
I am ok thank you just wantin this cycle over already so I can get started with the clomd, think I am in for a long wait!

:hi: jess, morning :) hope you are well?


----------



## honeysuede

Laura  Glad it went ok hu, do you feel a bit better after going? It sounds like the pill isnt agreeing with you which sucks:growlmad::hugs:
xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

scerena said:


> Southampton, all cloudy down here today :(
> Hobeysuede- I am so rubbish at keeping up with peoples journals I hardly even keep up with my own journal! But I will have a peek now :)
> I am ok thank you just wantin this cycle over already so I can get started with the clomd, think I am in for a long wait!
> 
> :hi: jess, morning :) hope you are well?

Hopefully the wait won't drag for you hun:hugs: xx


----------



## tiatammy

dachsundmom said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> When is AF due?
> 
> AF is due SAT in 5 days HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> How long is your normal LP?Click to expand...

Hi dachsundmom, how are you today sweetie? well LP is anywhere between 12 to 14? Does that make a difference? I really dont know about all this, This is the first time doing all this temping and stuff,with my daughter didnt do all that it just happened, but you are talking 19 years ago too. So all this temping, OPKs, and LP is all confusing. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## dachsundmom

TT, call me Dmom or Brooke, it's much shorter to type, lol. 

I can totally see why all of this is confusing and I totally get it...I have a 15yo and what I wouldn't give to be in the blind, again...LOL:flower:


----------



## tiatammy

dachsundmom said:


> TT, call me Dmom or Brooke, it's much shorter to type, lol.
> 
> I can totally see why all of this is confusing and I totally get it...I have a 15yo and what I wouldn't give to be in the blind, again...LOL:flower:

Dmom, I would love to go back to those days, you know what happen to just doing that,just letting it happen, all this temping and OPKs I think makes it sooooo much worst on us ttc ladies, because then all you focus on is the temps, counting days, did I ovulate or did I not? It really sends you crazy. It seems to be just to much to deal with just to have a little bunddle of joy, but doing all of this stresses you out, and I think that really causes you maybe not to concieve, I dont know that is what I think, How can you relax knowing all you have to do temping, OPKs, counting days, timing, Its nuts:growlmad: HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mammag

So, found out my 17 yr old SIL, the one who had the same EDD as me, has just miscarried, now I feel badly for feeling badly towards her for getting pregnant. Crap :(


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: it's only natural that you felt like that and you couldn't have known, please don't beat yourself up :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Laura and Grace I'm seding lots of :hugs: your way :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: you too tiatammy


----------



## Desperado167

Laura and grace :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day! 

First day of spring here! :)


----------



## scerena

:hugs: mammag and :hugs: to you also wanabeamamma 

Pretty- How are you? Feels like we havent spoke in forever :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Its 75 degrees here :happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Morning all, its another nice day here & Im stuck in an office! Got my tooth fixed this morning & my teeth are in great condition apparently. Have a nice day everyone!
xxx
:hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hi: good morning! 
It looks like its going to be a wonderful day here too! Record breaking numbers! :happydance:


----------



## tiatammy

Hello ladies hope all is well with everyone, hoping this month is my month, Temp is still above coverline, BBS are still real sore, nipps are somewhat dark seeing some veins, I just hope this isnt a fluke month for me. We will see. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS, Wonderful weather here in west virginia, going to be 80 and sunny.


----------



## Desperado167

Good afternoon ladies,massive temp dip for me today so I guess af is on the way but I feel great as I have been on a diet and have lost 12 and a 1/2 pounds :happydance::happydance::happydance:Happy me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

tiatammy said:


> Hello ladies hope all is well with everyone, hoping this month is my month, Temp is still above coverline, BBS are still real sore, nipps are somewhat dark seeing some veins, I just hope this isnt a fluke month for me. We will see. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS, Wonderful weather here in west virginia, going to be 80 and sunny.

Good luck ,wen will u test ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Good luck tiatammy :hugs:

T2 that is great!!! what diet is that? well done!!!:hugs::happydance: xxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> Good luck tiatammy :hugs:
> 
> T2 that is great!!! what diet is that? well done!!!:hugs::happydance: xxx

Am just having three small meals a day plus lots of water and fruit. ,no chocolate crips or cakes ,or carry out food :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Desprado that's awesome! Diets are hard! Congrats!


----------



## waiting2c

Well done T2!! You must be feeling great about that!

How is everyone today? Laura, how are you doing? 

Heather, how did you get on with your exam the other day?


----------



## Desperado167

Jess19 said:


> Desprado that's awesome! Diets are hard! Congrats!

Awk thank you ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

waiting2c said:


> Well done T2!! You must be feeling great about that!
> 
> How is everyone today? Laura, how are you doing?
> 
> Heather, how did you get on with your exam the other day?

I do feel great ,have went down a size already in my jeans :haha::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: that's awesome

I swear I'm the only person trying to gain weigh lo if I could gain 15 pounds id be content


----------



## Desperado167

Jess19 said:


> :happydance: that's awesome
> 
> I swear I'm the only person trying to gain weigh lo if I could gain 15 pounds id be content

I can give you fifteen pounds :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

That's how I maintained being a size 8 T2

Jess - You are trying to gain quite a bit then? xxx


----------



## Jess19

Not really, I only weigh 120, I need some meat on mg bones lol


----------



## Grumblebea

Oh Jess, I still have 12 pounds of baby weight I could give ya! I gained 76 and have 12 to go :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Penelope is here!

Mer is doing well!:happydance::kiss:

6lbs, 11oz

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/E9FE88A1.jpg


----------



## mrsb2010

Thanks for updating us Brooke. Was really worried about her after her post in third tri. She looks amazing!!!!! Gorgeous baby girl xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, I'm thinking about you today!:cry::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Awe she is adorable!!!!


----------



## mammag

Oh YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: CONGRATS MER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honeysuede

:happydance::happydance: congrats mer lovely pic xxxx


----------



## tiatammy

Desperado167 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies hope all is well with everyone, hoping this month is my month, Temp is still above coverline, BBS are still real sore, nipps are somewhat dark seeing some veins, I just hope this isnt a fluke month for me. We will see. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS, Wonderful weather here in west virginia, going to be 80 and sunny.
> 
> Good luck ,wen will u test ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

hello desperado167 more and likeley I will test, monday, I hope this is it. Having alot of signs. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## tiatammy

thankyou honey


----------



## Desperado167

tiatammy said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies hope all is well with everyone, hoping this month is my month, Temp is still above coverline, BBS are still real sore, nipps are somewhat dark seeing some veins, I just hope this isnt a fluke month for me. We will see. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS, Wonderful weather here in west virginia, going to be 80 and sunny.
> 
> Good luck ,wen will u test ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hello desperado167 more and likeley I will test, monday, I hope this is it. Having alot of signs. HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...

Lots of baby dust for Monday :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Mer ,massive congrats ,u both look wonderful ,Laura ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

Aww Mer I saw your comment on Facebook about how your makeup had remained in place from the morning - this has made me think about investing in some long lasting makeup because you look BEAUTIFUL. 

Penelope is absolutely gorgeous too :) xxxxx


----------



## tiatammy

thanks again, really it has been a long wait this coming april 11th will be a year since my tubal reversal.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Labor (once we got here) lasted less than 4 hours. 4 pushes...It took them longer to get a good vein for my IV than it did for me to get an epidural and push her out. I was terrified that they wouldn't get the IV before I had to push. I was at a 9 when she checked me after I got the epidural. My arms look terrible...there are holes and bruises everywhere. I think they tried at least 15-20 times...no joke. Even the Epidural guy tried and I have a huge hole and bruise on my wrist bone. That is the ONLY thing that hurts. It was so easy I didn't need a cut and didn't tear. She is nursing like a champ...took right to it. When he broke my water though there was meconium in it and I freaked out...thankfully NICU and the pediatrician checked her and she didn't ingest/inhale any of it. She is totally healthly! I posted a picture with the details on Fb. Thanks to Brooke for posting a pic with her details as well. I would really like to go home but there is a 24 hour minimum stay and they have to do the PKU stick at 24 hours exactly.


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, thank you so much for the update and I am glad things were 'easy.':haha::hugs:


----------



## harri

fantastic news Mer! :) so glad it went well for you! :) :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Xxxx


----------



## mammag

Hooray for easy labor!!! My youngest was an easy labor as well :) One push for the head, one push for the body. He wouldn't nurse though, he was early and couldn't suck properly. Huge Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see MORE pictures!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Omg congrats Mer!!!!! You both look amazing


----------



## scerena

Congratulations :) you both look lovely :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats Mer you look amazing! :flower:


----------



## prettynpink29

Congrats Mer :happydance: :):)


----------



## mammag

So I've read a lot about the first cycle after a chemical and it seems pretty common to have a short LP the first cycle after? Average 11 days, and I was looking back and it looks like I had an 11 day LP after my last chemical, so I wonder if I should expect AF in 3 days.


----------



## Jess19

Do you feel like she's comming??


----------



## mammag

Not particularly? But everything feels so different that I just have no idea. Nothing is the same this month. I didn't even get my typical post O sore boobs, which I always always get. So, I don't know anything really, lol. It's just I would really like AF to come when I expect her or a little later, that way if I do decide to do the clomid I will be able to go for my mid cycle ultrasound without a problem, if it's any earlier than the 11th I can't go.


----------



## mammag

HOLY Shit, 10 dpo. IDK what to think. I'm shaking.

It looks the same as my first one last time right??!!
 



Attached Files:







10dpo1.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## mammag

I took 3 more, they are all positive, this is crazy. I'm freaking out. And fucking terrified.


----------



## harri

OMG Grace!!!!!! They do say you are super fertile after a m/c. 

Wow, are you going to call your FS or go get bloods drawn? xx


----------



## mammag

I called, I didn't wanna make a big deal like last time, so I told them I could wait for a regular appt, I go on April 2nd.


----------



## harri

It's crazy! Just when you were talking about stopping trying..... 
I am praying for a sticky bean :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## samanthax

good luck! girl! 

xx


----------



## mammag

Another wondfo, tweaked, but it's very obvious IRL, no squinting or anything! lol.
 



Attached Files:







10dpowondfo3.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mammag

And I've been taking them from the same batch all month long, not so much as an evap before now!!!


----------



## harri

That's amazing! :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG Grace, I have everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Omg grace that's wonderful!!!!!! 
I'm so happy for you!!! 
:happydance: christmas baby!


----------



## waiting2c

Omg grace!!! I have everything crossed for a sticky baby for you. Would be so very awesome!!!


----------



## mammag

FF says December 4th :D I've always been big and pregnant in mid summer, it'll be something to be so pregnant in the winter time.


----------



## mammag

But hell, with the way things have been going, it may still be 70 degrees out then.


----------



## prettynpink29

Grace you should video tape the digital and post it! :)


how is everyone else today? :)

I am so glad it is friday!! I am ready for a nap and to be done with school for a few days! I am sooooooooooooo exhausted!:sad2:


----------



## mammag

I will video tape the digi, and the next FRER, I don't plan on taking anymore for a few days though. I would like to just enjoy this for now, and not obsess over lines and stuff.


----------



## harri

That's a great attitude to have grace :hugs: :hugs: x


----------



## Jess19

Time for a title change!!


----------



## scerena

I dont stalk the thread for a few days and when I come back there is lines :dance: yay mammag my fx'd that you have a sticky bean :dance: nice line for 10dpo :) x


----------



## honeysuede

Grace!! I am so happy for you:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs: That is great news xxxxxxx


----------



## honeysuede

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAURA!!!:kiss::hugs: XXX


----------



## harri

Happy Birthday Laura!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have a fantastic day!!! :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, I got it right this time.....


Happy 30th Laura and Kate!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::cloud9::cake:


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls! 

Happy B Day Laura!!!!


----------



## Grumblebea

Good morning. Huge congrats Mer, she's absolutely beautiful (love the tongue sticking out). 
Grace....very exciting, let's hope for a healthy sticky bean. 
Happy Birthday Laura!!!
Hello to everyone else.


----------



## mammag

:cake::hugs2::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine:Happy Birthday LAURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammag

Todays :D I think it's darker than yesterday!!!
 



Attached Files:







11dpo1.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 10


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Happy Birthday Laura!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

WOW! Grace! Congrats honey! Those are nice lines!


----------



## mammag

Here are all the ones I took today, with an OPK, I really do think they are darker, I'm praying so hard that they just get so dark, so quick.
 



Attached Files:







11dpoMore.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mammag

One more, and I will stop bombarding you guys with my pee sticks, lol. This one is SMU, I always get way prettier lines with SMU!!
 



Attached Files:







11dposmu.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jess19

Those are beautiful Grace!!!!


----------



## mrsb2010

Grace those are wonderful lines. My friend just had the same thing happen, had a loss and is pregnant again before her next AF. It's so amazing. Everything will be just fine. Xx


----------



## mammag

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







11dpoFRER.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## tiatammy

Desperado167 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies hope all is well with everyone, hoping this month is my month, Temp is still above coverline, BBS are still real sore, nipps are somewhat dark seeing some veins, I just hope this isnt a fluke month for me. We will see. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS, Wonderful weather here in west virginia, going to be 80 and sunny.
> 
> Good luck ,wen will u test ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hello desperado167 more and likeley I will test, monday, I hope this is it. Having alot of signs. HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> Lots of baby dust for Monday :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hello, well Af showed this morning :cry::cry::cry::cry: I quess this baby thing is just not for me, I am soooo upset I was sooooo sure, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## harri

Beautiful lines Grace!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## mammag

tiatammy said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies hope all is well with everyone, hoping this month is my month, Temp is still above coverline, BBS are still real sore, nipps are somewhat dark seeing some veins, I just hope this isnt a fluke month for me. We will see. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS, Wonderful weather here in west virginia, going to be 80 and sunny.
> 
> Good luck ,wen will u test ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hello desperado167 more and likeley I will test, monday, I hope this is it. Having alot of signs. HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> Lots of baby dust for Monday :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello, well Af showed this morning :cry::cry::cry::cry: I quess this baby thing is just not for me, I am soooo upset I was sooooo sure, HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

mammag said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies hope all is well with everyone, hoping this month is my month, Temp is still above coverline, BBS are still real sore, nipps are somewhat dark seeing some veins, I just hope this isnt a fluke month for me. We will see. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS, Wonderful weather here in west virginia, going to be 80 and sunny.
> 
> Good luck ,wen will u test ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hello desperado167 more and likeley I will test, monday, I hope this is it. Having alot of signs. HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> Lots of baby dust for Monday :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello, well Af showed this morning :cry::cry::cry::cry: I quess this baby thing is just not for me, I am soooo upset I was sooooo sure, HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry hun :hugs:Click to expand...

thank you mammag, this april 11th will be a year with not even a slight poss. am really feeling like giving up, It hurts sooo bad,:cry::cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Tiatammy ,so so sorry ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Happy Birthday Laura ,xxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Grace ,congratulations ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR LAURA!!!!!!!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! 
AND MANY MORE!!! :kiss::flower::happydance::cake::dance::hug::yipee::friends::hugs2::drunk::icecream::wine::wohoo:
:lolly::bunny::rain::holly:
https://rlv.zcache.com/happy_birthday_cupcake_and_candles_postcard-p239508350605031076z85wg_400.jpg


----------



## prettynpink29

tia sorry about AF :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 


today is cd1 for me :) Stopped bcp and onto a new/fresh/relaxed/hopefully normal cycle :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Nice lines grace :happydance:

Happy birthday Laura :cake:

Tiatammy sorry about AF but don't give up, it may just take a little longer. But if you are going to do this without driving yourself nuts you HAVE TO stop obsessing about symptoms and temps but just take each cycle as it comes. Symptoms can mean something and they can mean nothing and people have triphasic charts when they are not pg. look at half the ladies on here who got bfps - they hardly had any symptoms. Check the tie of the thread too, you have to stop stressing yourself as it only makes it harder. Sorry if I have offended you at all but this ttc is a b!tch as it is, you need to be easier on yourself :flower::hugs:


----------



## scerena

Happy birthday Laura :hugs:

Mammag- what lovely lines your eggo is preggo :dance: :dance: :happydance: :happydance:

Tiatammy- So sorry af got you :hugs:

Harri- How are you and your little man doing???


----------



## harri

We're good thank Scerena, how are you?? Xxxx


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: Scerena! I can never catch u on here. How are you? :)


----------



## Desperado167

Cd2 for me ,the witch got me last night :growlmad:Aw well onto April for me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Tracey :hugs::hugs: we will be in a cycle together hun


----------



## scerena

Harri- so glad you are both ok :hugs: not long now :) are you nervous/excited??? Im good thanks hun, just need af to come so I can start clomid :)

Pretty- I know hun :( how are you? You need to pop in now and then on our old thread too?? Hope you are well :) after my op I ovulated last cycle naturally, not sure about this cycle gave up at cd30something lol! So I havent a clue if ovukated or af is on the way, fs is trying me on clomid next cycle when af get here...

Desperado- sorry af got you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> Tracey :hugs::hugs: we will be in a cycle together hun

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

scerena said:


> Pretty- I know hun :( how are you? You need to pop in now and then on our old thread too?? Hope you are well :) after my op I ovulated last cycle naturally, not sure about this cycle gave up at cd30something lol! So I havent a clue if ovukated or af is on the way, fs is trying me on clomid next cycle when af get here...

I am doing ok. Just really busy with my medical program and life in general at the moment.:winkwink: The honest truth is I barely have time to sleep anymore. Some mornings I get up at 5:30am and don't get home till after 6pm, then I am up doing home work/studying till I just can't keep my eyes open! :haha: School is a lot of work!! I barely have time to come on here anymore unfortunately :( I try and keep up and lurk in on the threads on my breaks at school but that's about all the time I have rite now. I was on BCP last month, but today is cd1 for me and I am going all natural before we start IUI in May :thumbup:
Going back to clomid huh! Good luck with that:) Your gonna be monitored, rite??


----------



## prettynpink29

Desperado167 said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> Tracey :hugs::hugs: we will be in a cycle together hun
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


:happydance: :happydance: 

you gonna be opking? temping?


----------



## scerena

Bless you all the lack of sleep you have been having :hugs: 
Natural cycle sounds good now that you can finally stop the bcp :)
Yes moniored cycles the fs wants to tey me back on it now that I have had the op...
Good luck hun hopefully you wont need the iui! X


----------



## waiting2c

Happy birthday Laura!!!!!

Sorry about af getting you t2 and tiatammy :-(

Congrats grace so very happy for you.


----------



## Jess19

Look what we got yesterday!! 
Her name is Kennedy, she's an american bulldog
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/39A007D0-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## honeysuede

Awww so cute Jess!!:hugs:

Sorry about AF girls:growlmad:

How is everyone today? Heather, I keep missing you on here:hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Jess19

7Dpo today........ah I want to test!!!


----------



## opalfruits

Hello girls! I know it's been forever since I came on here last, but life has been a bit up and down and I'm gutted to say that we will not be trying for a baby in the next few months.

well, it is going to be 2015 at the earliest for us now as I have managed to get into University!

I'm really really happy about that and I will be training to become a midwife so will still be around all things pregnancy and baby! yey! It's an extremely competitive course to get onto and 600+ applied for 22 places and I have one of them, its an incredible feeling!

I am sad that we wont have another until our youngest is at least 7 or 8 and eldest will be 10-11 but hey I will only be 29 so not too bad and besides I will have a secure job that I love and be able to support my family better so it's all very good.

Thanks for all the brilliant conversation on here girls and I will be popping in and out to see how things go! all the best of luck to all of you! Speak soon (I will be on more again) x x x

Massive congratulations to the brand new BFPS! and I wish you all the luck in the world, honey, look look fantastic and its great to see you blossom! and all the rest of you girls hello! and I look forward to chatting more with you all x x x


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: congrats on the university!!


----------



## honeysuede

Opal - Hi sweet!!!:hugs: Massive congrats on the uni that is fantastic:hugs: Thanks for updating us, I think it's great that you are going to become a midwife :happydance:xxxx

Jess - when will you test? xxx


----------



## Jess19

Tomorrow lol and every other day after that


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> Tomorrow lol and every other day after that

:haha::haha: Yep, I was the same, looking forward to seeing your pics!! xx


----------



## opalfruits

Thank you girls, much love to you all x x x x


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats opal that is brilliant news about the course :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi girls thankyou for the birthday wishes it's been lovley OH arranged a big supprise party so it's been a great weekend but the last 2 weeks have been very draining sorry I havnt been on much I will catch up properly tomorrow just wanted to say HI :hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Laura!!! So great to see you. Been thinking about you a lot. Hope you are doing okay :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Hi girls thankyou for the birthday wishes it's been lovley OH arranged a big supprise party so it's been a great weekend but the last 2 weeks have been very draining sorry I havnt been on much I will catch up properly tomorrow just wanted to say HI :hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Opal ,well done that's awesome ,I would love to be a midwife ,wot a wonderful job ,I bet u will be great ,stay in touch ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you it's been a tough couple of weeks I should be back to myself soon but OH and I have just needed to give eachother full attention so I havnt been on here.
Hope your all ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Laura so glad to hear you had a nice birthday


----------



## Grumblebea

Where's grace and more pics???


----------



## Jess19

Lol I was just thinking the same thing

I got a frer for tomorrow morning, I should be 8dpo


----------



## mammag

Grumblebea said:


> Where's grace and more pics???

Lol, I've been gone at the in-laws all day!! Here was today's FRER, it's for sure darker, I just hope it's dark enough!!!
 



Attached Files:







FRER4.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: sure is darker!


----------



## honeysuede

Nice lines grace, I had a dream that you did a digi haha I guess you were on my mind! Lovely to see you on here laura, glad you had a good birthday, so sorry you have had a tough few weeks sending loads of love your way. Jessica good luck testing hun xxx xxx


----------



## scerena

Laura- Glad you had a good birthday :hugs:

Grace- Lovely lines :dance: when will you book in with doc???

Jess- good luck with testing :dust:

AFM- I haven't ovulated this cycle, I am cd41 and took a random temp this morning (as I gave up around cd29) and it was 35.92 which is very low for me and definately not a temp that shows I have ovulated :cry: Now I have the dilemma-
Do I wait for a natural af and then start the clomid, just incase theres a egg waiting (or would it be rubbish quality now)?
Or do I start the provera to get my period and start the clomid??
What do you reacon ladies???


----------



## tiatammy

Desperado167 said:


> Cd2 for me ,the witch got me last night :growlmad:Aw well onto April for me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

hello desperado CD 3 for me, sorry Af got you honey,I know exactly how you feel off to april for me too. sending you lots of:hugs::hugs: Been trying for a year now this coming april 11th. FRIENDS


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks girls
it was a bfn but its stil early
I could only be 6dpo instead of 8dpo. I didn't opk or temp correctly so I'm just going of of cm

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/5B2FC0FB-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks 

Ill prob test again tomorrw, maybe ill wait a day but I doubt it lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust:


----------



## Jess19




----------



## mammag

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey everyone  
Sorry about the bfn Jess but it's still early days.

Great test there grace... Do you have any more??


----------



## honeysuede

Morning! Jess I got a bfn 9dpo then bfp next day so you're definitely not out yet xx


----------



## honeysuede

Morning! Jess I got a bfn at 9dpo then a bfp next day so you're definitely not out yet xx


----------



## scerena

Jess- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: its still early days hopefully you will have a nice bfp in a few days :dust: :dust: 

Ladies cd42 for me I got a :bfn: and a very low temp again this morning, even though I was expecting it I was also holding onto a little hope that I would get a surprise bfp :cry: even though I dont think I even ovulated, but I guess it was just not meant to be this cycle... Going to start my provera today, onto a new cycle hopefully not too much longer for the witch to arrive!


----------



## Desperado167

scerena said:


> Jess- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: its still early days hopefully you will have a nice bfp in a few days :dust: :dust:
> 
> Ladies cd42 for me I got a :bfn: and a very low temp again this morning, even though I was expecting it I was also holding onto a little hope that I would get a surprise bfp :cry: even though I dont think I even ovulated, but I guess it was just not meant to be this cycle... Going to start my provera today, onto a new cycle hopefully not too much longer for the witch to arrive!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

scerena said:


> Jess- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: its still early days hopefully you will have a nice bfp in a few days :dust: :dust:
> 
> Ladies cd42 for me I got a :bfn: and a very low temp again this morning, even though I was expecting it I was also holding onto a little hope that I would get a surprise bfp :cry: even though I dont think I even ovulated, but I guess it was just not meant to be this cycle... Going to start my provera today, onto a new cycle hopefully not too much longer for the witch to arrive!

:hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks girls
Still a bfn 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/4E0D9F70-orig.jpg[/IMG]

But yes it still is early and I'm not positive about how many dpo I am
Plus all my symptoms are good so I'm still keeping faith


----------



## Jess19

Scerena I'm sending this your way...... :dust:


----------



## MrsStutler

Holy cow, lots to catch up on! 

Happy late birthday Laura!

Sorry about all the bfns going round :cry:

Ahem, and holy shitake mushrooms Grace! Congrats sweetie! I've got every available finger and toe crossed for a sticky bean this time! 

I didn't get a chance to catch up on everything so I hope all else is going well for everybody!


----------



## mammag

waiting2c said:


> Hey everyone
> Sorry about the bfn Jess but it's still early days.
> 
> Great test there grace... Do you have any more??

I did take one yesterday, but it was lighter than the day before so I didn't post it, I'm trying to keep my PMA, but it's hard. I dreamt last night that I miscarried :( I wish I could just be happy about this, but instead I'm just scared to death.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: Grace
I'm keep you and your little bean in my prayers


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

I am thinking of you Grace & praying all will be ok like you deserve:hugs: xxx


----------



## mammag

It seems to be a little darker today, I so hope I am worrying for nothing!! 

Top 11dpo, middle 12dpo, bottom 13 dpo (today)
 



Attached Files:







11,12,13.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## harri

Looking good grace!! Here's mine from 10,11 & 12dpo! Yours are much darker! 
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/a5d45dca.jpg


----------



## tiatammy

Hi ladies, just wanted to say hi to all and hang in there all of you are in my prayers. been trying for a year now, and still nothing sooo hoping doc. will do something real soon. Hubby has to go to I believe nephology appt april for the issue of morphology, but hubby has been on daily vitamin and a vitamin called pycnegenol, hope I spelled it right, it is supp. to improve morphology, and hope the number has improved. all other numbers doc. says are great,just have to correct the morhology, hubby has 5% good and 99.5% abnormal,:cry:, they are saying that there is a vein in the man part that could be causing the morpology promblem, if that is the case it could be corrected, I just hope the vitamin has helped, rather than hubby going through a sergery procedure, praying for the best for all you lovely ladies. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Butterfly67

TT I got pregnant with a partner that had 4% good morphology so don't count yourself out. Also try and make sure he is wearing loose underpants rather than tight ones :flower::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

For everyone that needs them :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

grace those lines look wonderful!


----------



## tiatammy

Butterfly67 said:


> TT I got pregnant with a partner that had 4% good morphology so don't count yourself out. Also try and make sure he is wearing loose underpants rather than tight ones :flower::hugs:

Butterfly67 thanks , but really 4% ?, did it take you a long time? and any tecknique that you used? Hubby wears boxers. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Butterfly67

tiatammy said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> TT I got pregnant with a partner that had 4% good morphology so don't count yourself out. Also try and make sure he is wearing loose underpants rather than tight ones :flower::hugs:
> 
> Butterfly67 thanks , but really 4% ?, did it take you a long time? and any tecknique that you used? Hubby wears boxers. HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...

Yep the doctor said it was highly unlikely that we would conceive naturally and we should do IVF or IUI, but it took 10 months (actually 9 as he was away 1 month), I used soft cups and conceive plus and some vits (maca, EPO, folic acid) :thumbup: However, a lot of people say you should ignore the morphology figure and that looks to be true for me.


----------



## tiatammy

Butterfly67 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> TT I got pregnant with a partner that had 4% good morphology so don't count yourself out. Also try and make sure he is wearing loose underpants rather than tight ones :flower::hugs:
> 
> Butterfly67 thanks , but really 4% ?, did it take you a long time? and any tecknique that you used? Hubby wears boxers. HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> Yep the doctor said it was highly unlikely that we would conceive naturally and we should do IVF or IUI, but it took 10 months (actually 9 as he was away 1 month), I used soft cups and conceive plus and some vits (maca, EPO, folic acid) :thumbup: However, a lot of people say you should ignore the morphology figure and that looks to be true for me.Click to expand...

OOOOH Butterfly67 that is soooo awsome, I did get some preseed and I do have softcups, Hubby takes reg vitamin everyday and a vitamin called pycenegenol to improve morphology hope it worked been on it for 3 months now, and I take reg. prenatal and am on Maca to I take 1000mg Maca aday, Do you put the preseed in the cup and then insert or preseed then bd and then insert? HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So Penny had her first appointment today and she weighed in at 6 pounds 10 ounces. Just one ounce down from her birth weight! Everything else looked good and we go back on the 5th for her 2 week appointment. I do believe that we will be getting some shots then. Keith and I were a bit terrified thinking that we were gonna have to do that today. It's been awhile since we have done the newborn thing. We would have been screwed though cause Keith is the one that takes the kids for their shots and such...but there is NO WAY that he would be able to handle holding his princess while they gave her shots. I guess I would have to man up and do it even though it would kill me. :(
Penny is doing so well...nursing on demand like a champ. She sleeps alot but when she isn't sleeping she is nursing. The only issue that we have ran into was that she wasn't pooping like she should and wasn't peeing alot either. So yesterday we did the whole thermometer/vaseline thing and she pooped enough for 5 diapers (no joke) and has been peeing good ever since. Only pooped once since then but they said after a week is when you should worry. She is extremely gassy and I think it has to do with her being backed up cause it isn't so bad now. Well that is it for now...sorry it's so drawn out...just thought that I would update. I am going to cross post this in the other thread too..:)


----------



## scerena

Lovely lines Grace definately getting darker :dance:

tiatammy- Good luck I would too ignore the morphology, my oh;s was 5% last sa it was 7$ normal, so I think it can vary from time to time so try not to worry and I also hear loads of ladies fall naturally :hugs:

USAknineWife- Penelope looks lovely in your pic :) I am glad she is still at a healthy weight and doing well :hugs: She is very very gorgeous :)


----------



## Butterfly67

tiatammy said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> TT I got pregnant with a partner that had 4% good morphology so don't count yourself out. Also try and make sure he is wearing loose underpants rather than tight ones :flower::hugs:
> 
> Butterfly67 thanks , but really 4% ?, did it take you a long time? and any tecknique that you used? Hubby wears boxers. HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> Yep the doctor said it was highly unlikely that we would conceive naturally and we should do IVF or IUI, but it took 10 months (actually 9 as he was away 1 month), I used soft cups and conceive plus and some vits (maca, EPO, folic acid) :thumbup: However, a lot of people say you should ignore the morphology figure and that looks to be true for me.Click to expand...
> 
> OOOOH Butterfly67 that is soooo awsome, I did get some preseed and I do have softcups, Hubby takes reg vitamin everyday and a vitamin called pycenegenol to improve morphology hope it worked been on it for 3 months now, and I take reg. prenatal and am on Maca to I take 1000mg Maca aday, Do you put the preseed in the cup and then insert or preseed then bd and then insert? HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...

On the month I got pg I used it as a normal lube then also put some in the cup before I put it in :thumbup:

Mer, glad Penny is doing so well :happydance::happydance:

Grace, lines look good :thumbup:


----------



## tiatammy

scerena said:


> Lovely lines Grace definately getting darker :dance:
> 
> tiatammy- Good luck I would too ignore the morphology, my oh;s was 5% last sa it was 7$ normal, so I think it can vary from time to time so try not to worry and I also hear loads of ladies fall naturally :hugs:
> 
> USAknineWife- Penelope looks lovely in your pic :) I am glad she is still at a healthy weight and doing well :hugs: She is very very gorgeous :)

Scerena Much thanks to you too :hugs:, I have heard alot of women say dont worry, but then doc's always make it an issue why? do they do that to us? they send us crazy.


----------



## tiatammy

Butterfly67 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> TT I got pregnant with a partner that had 4% good morphology so don't count yourself out. Also try and make sure he is wearing loose underpants rather than tight ones :flower::hugs:
> 
> Butterfly67 thanks , but really 4% ?, did it take you a long time? and any tecknique that you used? Hubby wears boxers. HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> Yep the doctor said it was highly unlikely that we would conceive naturally and we should do IVF or IUI, but it took 10 months (actually 9 as he was away 1 month), I used soft cups and conceive plus and some vits (maca, EPO, folic acid) :thumbup: However, a lot of people say you should ignore the morphology figure and that looks to be true for me.Click to expand...
> 
> OOOOH Butterfly67 that is soooo awsome, I did get some preseed and I do have softcups, Hubby takes reg vitamin everyday and a vitamin called pycenegenol to improve morphology hope it worked been on it for 3 months now, and I take reg. prenatal and am on Maca to I take 1000mg Maca aday, Do you put the preseed in the cup and then insert or preseed then bd and then insert? HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> On the month I got pg I used it as a normal lube then also put some in the cup before I put it in :thumbup:
> 
> Mer, glad Penny is doing so well :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Grace, lines look good :thumbup:Click to expand...



Thanks Butterfly67, Does the preseed work the same as the concieve plus? I mean arent they the same thing?


----------



## tiatammy

Butterfly what mg of Maca did you take?


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes I think they are similar, just a different consistency. I took 500mg of maca a day.


----------



## tiatammy

Butterfly67 said:


> Yes I think they are similar, just a different consistency. I took 500mg of maca a day.

Butterfly do you think I an taking too much of the Maca?


----------



## scerena

Jess thanks for the :dust: and sorry about the bfn :hugs: hopefully a late bfp is on its way for you hun, heres some :dust: for you

Tiatammy- I know right! So annoying they scare us like that! What were the other results of your oh's sa if you dont mind me asking?

Thanks for the hugs ladies :)


----------



## tiatammy

scerena said:


> Jess thanks for the :dust: and sorry about the bfn :hugs: hopefully a late bfp is on its way for you hun, heres some :dust: for you
> 
> Tiatammy- I know right! So annoying they scare us like that! What were the other results of your oh's sa if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Thanks for the hugs ladies :)

SCERENA this is it :
Total sperm ;61.3
Active sperm:22.3
%motile:36.4
Sperm Morphology:
Normal form:1.5%
Abnormal Head 65%
Tapered Head:5.5%
Coiled Tails: 20%
Twin Tails: 0.5%
So normal Morphology is 5%
Abnormal Forms: 99.5%
So there you have it, I hope it can be improved, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## waiting2c

Hey everyone!! Hope all is going well for you all. Dont know much about all that stuff TT but I hope things can be improved and that you have some success soon.

Scerena - sorry that you have to take provera to get things moving, does mean you get a fresh cycle to work with though! Im pretty sure Harri got pregnant in her first cycle after a similar situation (dont quote me on that though, I could be wrong)

Grace, marvelous lines, I am so excited for you. Can understand your worrry but try to relax into it and remember we are all praying and rooting for this baby to stick for you.

Laura, if you are around, I hope you are doing okay. You are never far from my thoughts. :hugs:

M - How are you doing now?

:hugs: and :hi: to everyone else - hope you are having a great week!


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi :hi: I am veering between crap and good thanks but currently the latter! :thumbup::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls!:hugs:

TT, when was that SA done and who told you 5% morph?


----------



## waiting2c

Glad to hear you are currently good M, just taking one day at a time I guess.

Anything exciting happening in your guys parts of the world? NZ is boring at the moment lol, autumn weather is setting in, until daylight savings finishes the mornings are super dark and dismal... takes me till lunch time to get into the day lol. Cant wait for easter, is anyone going away or donig anything fun??


----------



## harri

waiting2c said:


> Scerena - sorry that you have to take provera to get things moving, does mean you get a fresh cycle to work with though! Im pretty sure Harri got pregnant in her first cycle after a similar situation (dont quote me on that though, I could be wrong)


Yep you're right! 

Hope you're alright T :) 

Scerena - a new fresh cycle may be a good thing :thumbup:

Mer - Glad Penny's appointment went well :) 

Hope everyone else is doing good :wave: 

xxxx


----------



## tiatammy

dachsundmom said:


> Hi girls!:hugs:
> 
> TT, when was that SA done and who told you 5% morph?

Dmom Hi well this SA was done Jan 13 th, Why? is there something else I need to worry about? HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## waiting2c

Hey harri!! How are you doing now! Feeling much better? Look at your wee pumpkin!! Cant believe how close you are getting now.


----------



## dachsundmom

tiatammy said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!:hugs:
> 
> TT, when was that SA done and who told you 5% morph?
> 
> Dmom Hi well this SA was done Jan 13 th, Why? is there something else I need to worry about? HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...

I am not a doctor, please don't listen to anything I say...I was just caught by the 99.5% abnormal and 1.5% normal, making 5%. I am sure I am reading it wrong.:hugs:

ETA: The total count is high and that might be what I am missing.


----------



## harri

I'm feeling so much better thanks T, I think the virus has nearly gone now! :) I know, I'm getting nervous now! You're third tri tomorrow! :happydance: x


----------



## tiatammy

dachsundmom said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!:hugs:
> 
> TT, when was that SA done and who told you 5% morph?
> 
> Dmom Hi well this SA was done Jan 13 th, Why? is there something else I need to worry about? HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> I am not a doctor, please don't listen to anything I say...I was just caught by the 99.5% abnormal and 1.5% normal, making 5%. I am sure I am reading it wrong.:hugs:
> 
> ETA: The total count is high and that might be what I am missing.Click to expand...

Dmom well 0.5% normal forms, and 99.5% abnormal forms, sorry maybe thats better, but doesnt look good either way I quess, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## dachsundmom

I am sure the count is a factor.:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

TT do you have the option of IVF?


----------



## tiatammy

dachsundmom said:


> I am sure the count is a factor.:hugs:

Dmom well the total sperm ml is 61.3 and the norm saying >20 ml, so is that bad?


----------



## dachsundmom

tiatammy said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am sure the count is a factor.:hugs:
> 
> Dmom well the total sperm ml is 61.3 and the norm saying >20 ml, so is that bad?Click to expand...

I know it says the total count was 61.3, but I think you should base it off the 22.3, for active sperm and go from there.

ETA: what was the total volume? The >20mil is per ML


----------



## tiatammy

Butterfly67 said:


> TT do you have the option of IVF?

Bytterfly, Well when I had my tubal reversal last april, Hubby and I got the package If we didnt concieve naturally then we have the option of IVF at no cost, But waiting on the doc. to say lets go that route, but nothing yet, so I just dont know what to do at this point, Hubby does have an appt in april to see a urologist about the morpholoy, dont know what that is all about?:nope: HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls 

I am sooo tired today I can barely keep my eyes open! I was up for 3 hours in the middle of the night sweating and feeling nauseas :( blah!! 
I have to take my doggy to the vet this afternoon, hoping to get good news :hugs: but nervous... 

Idk much about sperm count because Brookes story made me believe count doesn't matter :haha: 
Jess sorry about the bfns Hun :hugs: 
Hope everyone else is having a good day :)


----------



## Butterfly67

tiatammy said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> TT do you have the option of IVF?
> 
> Bytterfly, Well when I had my tubal reversal last april, Hubby and I got the package If we didnt concieve naturally then we have the option of IVF at no cost, But waiting on the doc. to say lets go that route, but nothing yet, so I just dont know what to do at this point, Hubby does have an appt in april to see a urologist about the morpholoy, dont know what that is all about?:nope: HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...

Well that is brilliant then, so you can pretty much relax about it all because you have guaranteed IVF :happydance: Did they give you a length of time that you had to be trying for after which you could have IVF? I would say to the doc that you ave been trying for a year and now you want to go to IVF :thumbup:


----------



## tiatammy

dachsundmom said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am sure the count is a factor.:hugs:
> 
> Dmom well the total sperm ml is 61.3 and the norm saying >20 ml, so is that bad?Click to expand...
> 
> I know it says the total count was 61.3, but I think you should base it off the 22.3, for active sperm and go from there.
> 
> ETA: what was the total volume? The >20mil is per MLClick to expand...

Dmom I hope I am reading this right The volume in ml was 3.8 and the norm says 1.5 to 5ml


----------



## tiatammy

Butterfly67 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> TT do you have the option of IVF?
> 
> Bytterfly, Well when I had my tubal reversal last april, Hubby and I got the package If we didnt concieve naturally then we have the option of IVF at no cost, But waiting on the doc. to say lets go that route, but nothing yet, so I just dont know what to do at this point, Hubby does have an appt in april to see a urologist about the morpholoy, dont know what that is all about?:nope: HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> Well that is brilliant then, so you can pretty much relax about it all because you have guaranteed IVF :happydance: Did they give you a length of time that you had to be trying for after which you could have IVF? I would say to the doc that you ave been trying for a year and now you want to go to IVF :thumbup:Click to expand...

Butterfly, when we got the package, do to my age at 40 he said 6 months well april will be a year so I am sending him a email to tell him it will be a year in april, but then again he may be waiting to see what this urologist is going to say, because when hubby goes to this urologist I am sure he will repeat a SA there, and hopefully there will be an improvement with hubby taking the vitamin pycenegenol which is for morphology and he has been on it for going on 4 months now, so I dont know, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## dachsundmom

TT, you did read it right and honestly, every doctor reads the results differently, so just go with what your doctor told you.:hugs:


----------



## scerena

Thanks harri :) hope you are well? And your little man?

Waitingtoc- :hi: yes will mean a new cycle and I have clomid to take aswell just have to wait about 10days for af to arrive..
I hope that you and your bubba are both well?

Tiatammy- my fs says motility should be above 50% so according to him he would probably say the motility is a little on the low side.
The abnormal forms is quite high- so you have 0.5 normal which is quite low as which guidelines say more than 5% is normal...
I would personally get a repeat sa done...
My oh counts were- 
0.5mil- told we needed ivf only option
28mil
15mil
34mil
Hes now 'normal'
He took- maca, 1000mg vit c, wellman conception,, vit b complex, larginine
Wore loose underwear and not hot baths...

Not sure if there is anymore info on it in the first page of my journal (link is below) I cant check whilst on my phone at the moment so have a peek

Im sure all the vits helped my oh :hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

scerena said:


> Thanks harri :) hope you are well? And your little man?
> 
> Waitingtoc- :hi: yes will mean a new cycle and I have clomid to take aswell just have to wait about 10days for af to arrive..
> I hope that you and your bubba are both well?
> 
> Tiatammy- my fs says motility should be above 50% so according to him he would probably say the motility is a little on the low side.
> The abnormal forms is quite high- so you have 0.5 normal which is quite low as which guidelines say more than 5% is normal...
> I would personally get a repeat sa done...
> My oh counts were-
> 0.5mil- told we needed ivf only option
> 28mil
> 15mil
> 34mil
> Hes now 'normal'
> He took- maca, 1000mg vit c, wellman conception,, vit b complex, larginine
> Wore loose underwear and not hot baths...
> 
> Not sure if there is anymore info on it in the first page of my journal (link is below) I cant check whilst on my phone at the moment so have a peek
> 
> Im sure all the vits helped my oh :hugs:

Well scerena hubby is taking pycenegenol ,I was told this helps with morphology, I do hope so. I would have to get another order from doc. for another SA, I hope he will give it, because I quess thats why he is sending him to a urologist because of the morphology :shrug: HUGS HUGDS FRIENDS


----------



## tiatammy

scerena said:


> Thanks harri :) hope you are well? And your little man?
> 
> Waitingtoc- :hi: yes will mean a new cycle and I have clomid to take aswell just have to wait about 10days for af to arrive..
> I hope that you and your bubba are both well?
> 
> Tiatammy- my fs says motility should be above 50% so according to him he would probably say the motility is a little on the low side.
> The abnormal forms is quite high- so you have 0.5 normal which is quite low as which guidelines say more than 5% is normal...
> I would personally get a repeat sa done...
> My oh counts were-
> 0.5mil- told we needed ivf only option
> 28mil
> 15mil
> 34mil
> Hes now 'normal'
> He took- maca, 1000mg vit c, wellman conception,, vit b complex, larginine
> Wore loose underwear and not hot baths...
> 
> Not sure if there is anymore info on it in the first page of my journal (link is below) I cant check whilst on my phone at the moment so have a peek
> 
> Im sure all the vits helped my oh :hugs:

scerena how long did your hubby take the Maca for until his next SA improved?


----------



## scerena

Only a few months, sperm replenishes every 3 months, my fs requests 3 sa's as the results can change dramatically even from a cold. I would definately push or another one as the new count could be everything normal- look at the tange in my oh's counts. And I hear tat supplement your oh is taking is good :)
Dont worry yourself too much I have seen worse results on this site and they have gotten pregnant so dont stress yourself out too much and see what the new results say if you can get another one done :hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

scerena said:


> Only a few months, sperm replenishes every 3 months, my fs requests 3 sa's as the results can change dramatically even from a cold. I would definately push or another one as the new count could be everything normal- look at the tange in my oh's counts. And I hear tat supplement your oh is taking is good :)
> Dont worry yourself too much I have seen worse results on this site and they have gotten pregnant so dont stress yourself out too much and see what the new results say if you can get another one done :hugs:

OOOh Scerena, Thankyou sooooo very much for those encouraging words, :hugs: I do believe I will ask the doc. to do another one, and I will yake your advice and try not to stress over it.:thumbup: HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

Morning ladies! :flower: 

Grace those lines are looking wonderful, for sure getting darker but I've still got my fingers crossed and saying my prayers, just in case.

Harri I can't believe how close its getting for you! I'm so excited!

Tracey, I wish it were autumn here. It is starting to get super warm here already. We are currently in the middle of spring break and because we are a "party destination town" we get the pleasure of having a solid month of college kids coming from all over to party on the lake. Oh joy.

Mer, so glad little Penelope is doing so good. Roxas didn't have a wet diaper for so long when he was born, I was so worried! Glad she is looking good now. 

In other news I had a quiet little birthday yesterday, my mom took us out to lunch but nothing too exciting. We are going to dinner tonight with all is DHs family, which is nice although going to restaurants with a baby gives me a whole new level of anxiety. Roxas is doing good, gaining weight like crazy. Still hanging in there on the breastfeeding, but I've developed mastitis now in the boob that is severely cracked. I swear these stupid boobs hate me. Still stubbornly hanging in there though. 

Anyways, Roxas finished eating so I'm going back to sleep! :haha: Talk to y'all later!


----------



## harri

Happy birthday for yesterday Kayla! 

Well I've just got back from the midwife appointment and baby has started engaging, I'm 3/5ths palpable. It feels like menstrual cramps!! 

Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:cake::happydance::hugs::kiss:


Kayla!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Belated Happy Birthday Kayla :cake: :happydance::flower:

And harri, I'm not sure what that means but I guess it means a baby appearing is not far off! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Glad you had a good birthday Kayla:hugs::hugs:
Harri, I bet you're getting excited now:hugs: xxx


----------



## mammag

So... Totally bitch me out if you think I'm totally crazy and wrong, and this could just be my hormones talking, but I'm thinking about telling my Dr. that I was wrong about thinking I was pregnant, like maybe telling him I had an evap or something, and asking for my monitored Clomid cycle this month? I mean, the only reason they say to wait a month after a chemical is because your cycles are wonky right? I mean, I don't want to wait another month. So, what do you guys think?


----------



## mammag

And just to add, this is following a BFN this morning, so I suspect AF will be here in a matter of days.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> And just to add, this is following a BFN this morning, so I suspect AF will be here in a matter of days.

Oh Grace:cry::cry: sorry for asking, but do you think you are having a chemical this month then? I am not sure what advice to give about your dr. sending you lots of:hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Grace :hugs: :hugs: was it the same brand of test you have been using?

I am not sure how things work over there in terms of the doctor thing, but if that is what you want to do then I would do it.


----------



## mammag

It was the same test I've been using, and I have been using SMU every day without eating or drinking, so I know that there should at least be a progression. But this morning you almost couldn't even see a line. I do think it's another chemical.
 



Attached Files:







14dpo1.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mammag

This morning is the one on the bottom.


----------



## Jess19

Grace have you tested again today?


----------



## waiting2c

Im not as convinced Grace, it still looks like a good line to me.

Im going to hold on to hope that its a sticky bean for you. 

:hugs: I really hope you are okay.


----------



## Butterfly67

There does still seem to be a line there Grace so I wouldn't do anything yet :hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Yes there is still a good line there hun, I would test again tomorrow. thinking of you xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

hello ladies how is everyone, I hope this finds you in good spirits, as for me cd 5 and waiting on the BIG O, Ovulation day should be 4/5/12, I pray this is my month, it has been a long haul so far april the 11th will be a year since the tubal reversal and not a BFP yet, showing ovulation every month, but still have not got that bun in the oven yet, using preseed this month maybe even the softcups,but deff. the preseed if not the softcups. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## amommy

Sorry to be MIA, just doing school and chilling with the kids.. 

I found this for you Brooke, had to share, cuz its just so silly!

It's wiener dog oil and vinegar set!! haha and it was sold out.
 



Attached Files:







wiener dog oil and vinegar.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## amommy

Grace I see what you mean, but I still see the line almost as dark as the one above it! Maybe just different days different lines? I am hoping that is the case


----------



## dachsundmom

How is school going?:hugs:


----------



## amommy

Has been crazy this past week.. 4 tests, a huge paper and a quiz, all within 5 days of each other.. WHAT are they thinking... Otherwise its alright. 
Remember the guy I used for my donor a lot? the guy I dated when I was 18 and recently off and on.. He got the diagnosis of MS a couple days ago.. I am sad for him.. 

How's you and baby doing? I bet you have a nice cute bump!


----------



## amommy

HUGs honey.. Hope everyone else is doing alright.. sorry for my absence


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Christi! What stage is it? I am so sorry.:hugs:

No bump...all bloat, but thank you for asking.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: christy I'm sorry :cry:


----------



## waiting2c

So sorry to hear that Christi. :hugs:


----------



## amommy

He goes in next week for staging, and to be given meds for it.. Right now his symptoms are half is tongue and lip is numb and he has numbness on the side of his hand.. His MRI showed stuff around the upper spine.. Doc said to keep doing what he was doing and there was no restrictions so far.. He is only 49, hoping its not one of the bad progressive ones.. Doc seems to think he will be ok..


----------



## amommy

That bloat you speak of is the bump!


----------



## dachsundmom

Bloat/bump...all the same.:haha:

They are sure it's MS and have ruled out Parkinson's? Does he have kids who have to be tested?:nope::hugs:


----------



## amommy

Yes they have definitively diagnosed MS, after 3 specialists and a number of different MRI's.. They said MS, then they said old injury, but MS specialist said, for sure MS. He has 4 girls, 22, 18, 12, 8. They don't usually test the offspring because there isn't a blood test for it, just the radiological screenings and you don't show signs on tests until you show symptoms


----------



## dachsundmom

All of my cousins were screened when my uncle was diagnosed, but Idk why?:shrug:


----------



## amommy

Hmm, then maybe you know more than me.. It's quite possible since I am very naive on the subject of MS.. So maybe they will!! Hoping his girls don't show signs.. they are the cutest girls, and get along so well with my two younger girls


----------



## dachsundmom

Idk squat on this, lol. Just thinking back, but I do remember one of my cousins was advised to get tested before TTC.:shrug:


----------



## amommy

hmm, hoping it doesn't go any further than him! We will pray for that


----------



## MrsStutler

Aw, christi I hope things go as well as they can. I don't know a ton about MS but if they caught it early they are having more luck controlling it.

Grace I still think that line looks good, did it darken up when it dried? I hope it sticks for you!


----------



## Jess19

Grace have you talked to your dr about progesterone? 
I believe it helps with sustaining a pregnancy. You seem to have no problem getting prego, clomid does that so why would he prescribe that? Clomid can cause cysts and even more problems. 
If you took progesterone with the first sign of a bfp than maybe it could help.....just a thought :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Lol, yeah, I don't know what happened, and why after nearly 4 years I just somehow start getting pregnant! I'm hoping it's a good thing, like maybe some internal bug worked itself out so to speak? I'm hoping it doesn't take too long to get another one. I never thought I would hear the words "you don't seem to have a problem getting pregnant" lmao, feels nice :D


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: 
Are you going to test in the am?

Lol I am. I figure at the absolute earliest I'm 7dpo and at the latest I'm 11dpo.....I'm still testing regardless  

:dust:


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls, how is everyone?

here is todays failure....
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/545C6FBF-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## honeysuede

Jess I see a faint line looking on my phone? Anything there irl? Xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

:hugs: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## honeysuede

Grace have you tested again?xx


----------



## mammag

Back to CD 1 for me, fucking, fuck :cry:


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Back to CD 1 for me, fucking, fuck :cry:

Oh no, has AF arrived?? xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Yeah, bleeding heavy, tests were just as faint today. I guess I'm glad it's over, so I can move past it and try again.


----------



## waiting2c

Oh Grace, to be honest I dont know what to say. I am so sorry. I really wanted this to be it for you. Massive massive :hugs:


----------



## harri

So so so sorry Grace :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

So so sorry. Wish there was something I could do or say to help. Thinking of you xxx xx


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh Grace I wish there was something I could do. Virtual hugs are about all I can offer though.


----------



## Grumblebea

Oh Grace...hugs! I was thinking (scary I know) but I was thinking last night along the same lines as Jessica. Obviously u can get pregnant and clomid may hurt you (gave me cysts and dried up cm). So getting prego isn't really the problem. I don't see it being the quality of your eggs at your age. I was thinking progesterone or possibly aspirin? Have you ever had an US to measure the linning of your uterus? I had a CD3 one and my lining was too thin (was still bf'ing, stopped and next month it was perfect). Just random thoughts. Wishing you a sticky bean (that was my problem :/)


----------



## mammag

I started baby aspirin this month, I think I just got pregnant again too quickly. I really hope that becoming pregnant will no longer be a problem, but I can't help feeling like not only can I not get pregnant, but when I do, I can't stay pregnant, but with this being my 3rd in a row, without a live birth in between, I'm sure it will call for more extensive testing. At least I hope so, I did have an appt Monday, but I don't really want to deal with it right now, so I cancelled it; and will call and go back when I'm ready.


----------



## Jess19

Oh grace I'm so sorry. I hope you and your hubbyare doing ok :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Butterfly67

:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

How is everyone today? xxxx Thinking of you Grace xxxx


----------



## tiatammy

My prayer are with you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

So... I called the doctor, told them that I had thought that I'd had a positive test, but that my period had come right on time (which it did, 15dpo) wasn't even a day late. And that a pregnancy test on 15 dpo was negative, and he went ahead and called in the Clomid for me, now I just have to talk Tecumseh into it. He is going to be pissed. Crap, I don't know what I'm going to say to him. I just don't feel like now is the time to give up. We are FINALLY getting somewhere after all these years.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> So... I called the doctor, told them that I had thought that I'd had a positive test, but that my period had come right on time (which it did, 15dpo) wasn't even a day late. And that a pregnancy test on 15 dpo was negative, and he went ahead and called in the Clomid for me, now I just have to talk Tecumseh into it. He is going to be pissed. Crap, I don't know what I'm going to say to him. I just don't feel like now is the time to give up. We are FINALLY getting somewhere after all these years.

Hopefully he will understand if you tell him exactly how you feel & that you think you have come this far. Good luck hun, I am sure it will be ok xxxx:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Really, no one has updated since yesterday :cry: this makes me sad, hope everyone is ok
xxxx


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi girls how is everyone?!


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya :hi: jess when did you las test? :hugs:
Hey T3 :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

frer in the am if no af!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey everyone ;-) hope you all having a good weekend


----------



## honeysuede

Hi!! It's a nice day today, what's everyone up to?:hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,massive hugs for all that need them ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hi: girls

:witch: she gotme this am 
On the plus side I had another 30 day cycle :happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs::hugs: Jess


----------



## prettynpink29

how is everyone else today? :) 

After a stressful/emotional week... I am enjoying a nice relaxing day with my pups! :)


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> how is everyone else today? :)
> 
> After a stressful/emotional week... I am enjoying a nice relaxing day with my pups! :)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Heather! Glad to hear you are having a nice relaxing day with your pups! How is your school stuff going?


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: miss you girls


----------



## Jess19

Actually I miss calculated! I had a 29 day cycle! :happydance: this is the frist time in my life I've been in the 20's!


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dohh::happydance::happydance::happydance: Yey


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks girls :hugs: 

School is going good, just stressful! I continue to cram more thigs in my head but I have no idea how :wacko: Only 6 more weeks till I graduate :)


----------



## honeysuede

prettynpink29 said:


> Thanks girls :hugs:
> 
> School is going good, just stressful! I continue to cram more thigs in my head but I have no idea how :wacko: Only 6 more weeks till I graduate :)

Heather, sounds like youre doing really well with school hun:hugs:
xxx


----------



## Grumblebea

GM ladies, hope all is well.


----------



## Jess19

:hi: good morning ladies, hope everyone is having a great day

Heather congrats! I bet you can't wait to graduate and be done with all thoses tests lol


----------



## mammag

Hey Laura :D I only just saw where you asked about my job! I am working, but I'm not doing the home health care thing. I wanted to work, but I didn't want something that was going to be stressful and all time consuming, so I'm bartending! Lol, big leap I know, but it's only evenings, so I don't have to worry about childcare or rescheduling FS appt.'s. And best of all, it's a job that I can leave and go home and not think of again till I go back. Which was the most important thing to me. Plus, I love bartending, I'm good at it, and I'm great with people. And it's always a good time.


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all!

How are you feeling now Grace?

My Monday at work has really dragged, only half hour left & counting
xxx


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies :)
Just had a real quick look through... Glad you are all well :)

Jess- sorry af got you :hugs: but good news on the cycle lengths

Nothing really new to report for me, I took my last provera pill sat night so waiting on af-BORING!
Me and oh booked a holiday today- going to the dominican republic for 2 weeks for oh's bday on the 21st of may :dance: cannot wait and hope the focus of the holiday takes my mind of ttc a bit :)


----------



## harri

Hey ladies! :wave: 

Scerena - I am so jealous, I LOVE the Dominican Republic :) I got engaged there too. That will totally relax you! Where abouts are you going? xx


----------



## waiting2c

Hey everyone!! Wow cool that you graduate soon Heather!!

Laura... :hugs: miss you.

Jess sorry that AF got you

Hope everyone else is well  Looking forward to easter long weekend this weekend!


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## scerena

:hi: Harri- we are going to Bavaro, It will be nice to forget ttc for 2 weeks and I will probably drink etc and just live and enjoy the holiday properly as I am such a kill joy now because of ttc!
You got engaged there! How lovely :) where abouts did you go? This is my first time going there so excited!

:hi: everyone :)


----------



## harri

We went to playa dorado :) it was fab! Xx


----------



## Jess19

:hi: girls hope everyone is doing wonderful!


----------



## Desperado167

I miss everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

It has gone pretty quiet around here these days.

How are you doing t2?


----------



## honeysuede

I am here, just had the day from hell:cry: all is ok baby wise but not so much family wise, had a big shock early hours of the morning, plus OH lost his job:cry: I am just trying not to get too worked up & just go to bed & put this horrible day behind me. Hope everyone else is ok
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> I am here, just had the day from hell:cry: all is ok baby wise but not so much family wise, had a big shock early hours of the morning, plus OH lost his job:cry: I am just trying not to get too worked up & just go to bed & put this horrible day behind me. Hope everyone else is ok
> xxxx

Omg :nope:Are you ok sweetie?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

waiting2c said:


> It has gone pretty quiet around here these days.
> 
> How are you doing t2?

Am good thanks ,still doing my healthy eating and lost another 5 and a 1/2 pound this week so thats 18 and a 1/2 pounds in nearly six weeks ,:) should o in the next week ,how are you !:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Desperado167 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> I am here, just had the day from hell:cry: all is ok baby wise but not so much family wise, had a big shock early hours of the morning, plus OH lost his job:cry: I am just trying not to get too worked up & just go to bed & put this horrible day behind me. Hope everyone else is ok
> xxxx
> 
> Omg :nope:Are you ok sweetie?:hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I am ok hun, just need a big cuddle, cry & sleep. Tomorrow is a new day. xxxx


----------



## scerena

Harri- I bet you had a lovely time! I cannot wait to get a nice tan!

Honeysuede- Sorry that you are having a horrible day :hugs: I hope tomorrow is a better day for you hun :hugs:

:hi: Jess :)

Hope everyone is doing well? :dust:


----------



## honeysuede

scerena said:


> Harri- I bet you had a lovely time! I cannot wait to get a nice tan!
> 
> Honeysuede- Sorry that you are having a horrible day :hugs: I hope tomorrow is a better day for you hun :hugs:
> 
> :hi: Jess :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well? :dust:

:hugs::hugs:Thanks. 

Night all
xx


----------



## waiting2c

Wow T2, that is awesome, you are doing so well. Congratulations!

Also fab news that O is coming up.... Hope this month is your month, you have been working so hard.

I am good thanks, just counting days really. hanging out to be finished with work already lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: hi ladies, sorry I haven't been posting much. Am just peed off about not Oing since the m/c :growlmad:

T3, sorry you had such a horrible day with such bad news, hope some good things come your way tomorrow :hugs::hugs:

T2 :happydance::happydance::happydance: on the weight loss :hugs:

:hugs::hugs: T, Grace, Laura, Heather, B, Scerena, TT, Jess, Opal, MrsB, Christi, Grumblebea, MrsS and Samantha - am sure I missed someone, sorry if so :wacko::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: Girls :hugs: 

T3 sorry about your OHs job :hugs: 

T2 I miss talking to you tons! :hugs: 

and a big :hugs: for everyone else!! 

Unfortunately, things are just not getting better for me :cry: and another bad week continues...


----------



## Butterfly67

What's up Heather? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Men!! :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke!!! when did you finally put up a ticker!! :) cute! 

his name is Henry?? Its a boy!?!?!?!? :):)


----------



## Jess19

Omg congrats brooke!!!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: t3 I hope you have a much better day tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey heather - :hugs: hope things pick up for you soon!!!


----------



## scerena

Heather :hugs: things can only get better :hugs:

Butterfly- thanks :hugs: and :dust for you

Dachsundmom- Congrats :dance: 

:hugs: and plenty of :dust: for everyone :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good Morning everyone! :hugs:
Heather- Hope today and every day after is better for you.:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Everyone else...Hope your Wednesday is good. We are all well here.:kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

waiting2c said:


> Wow T2, that is awesome, you are doing so well. Congratulations!
> 
> Also fab news that O is coming up.... Hope this month is your month, you have been working so hard.
> 
> I am good thanks, just counting days really. hanging out to be finished with work already lol.

Aw thank you so much ,that's so sweet of you to say ,am glad u get to finish work soon and can get some rest ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> :hi: Girls :hugs:
> 
> T3 sorry about your OHs job :hugs:
> 
> T2 I miss talking to you tons! :hugs:
> 
> and a big :hugs: for everyone else!!
> 
> Unfortunately, things are just not getting better for me :cry: and another bad week continues...

Me too babes ,I hope today's a better day for you ,your oh needs a good smack from me for not appreciating such a wonderful lady ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you girls!!! :hugs: you are all so sweet :hug:


----------



## prettynpink29

Desperado167 said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Girls :hugs:
> 
> T3 sorry about your OHs job :hugs:
> 
> T2 I miss talking to you tons! :hugs:
> 
> and a big :hugs: for everyone else!!
> 
> Unfortunately, things are just not getting better for me :cry: and another bad week continues...
> 
> Me too babes ,I hope today's a better day for you ,your oh needs a good smack from me for not appreciating such a wonderful lady ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: thanks Tracey, you are so kind! :kiss:

Can you reach through the computer and give him a good smack for me :comp: :haha: :grr:


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Girls :hugs:
> 
> T3 sorry about your OHs job :hugs:
> 
> T2 I miss talking to you tons! :hugs:
> 
> and a big :hugs: for everyone else!!
> 
> Unfortunately, things are just not getting better for me :cry: and another bad week continues...
> 
> Me too babes ,I hope today's a better day for you ,your oh needs a good smack from me for not appreciating such a wonderful lady ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: thanks Tracey, you are so kind! :kiss:
> 
> Can you reach through the computer and give him a good smack for me :comp: :haha: :grr:Click to expand...

:haha:I really wish I could ,:kiss:


----------



## opalfruits

Thinking of you T3 love x x x


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all. Thinking of everyone at the moment. Hope you are all doing well. Hope your days and week are getting better Heather and T3.

Hope you all have a fantastic Easter break, enjoy some quality time with your loved ones. :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone, thanks for your good wishes love you all lots:hugs: 

Yay to the 4 days easter weekend!!

How is everyone? I am not as stressed as I was, OH may have an interview but things with my mum are stil a worry. I am staying calm though & not letting it get me down
xxxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Sorry &#8211; posted my journal update here in error, moved now xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Hope things are getting better for some and hi to all :)


----------



## scerena

:hi: everyone :)
Havent really had a chance to read through all the posts but I hope that you are all well?

Well I got to cd53, took my last provera pill 7 days ago and the :witch: arrived FINALLY! (cd53 being the day af came) So CD1 for me today :happydance: will be taking my clomid tomorrow lets hope it helps me to ovulate now please keep your fx'd for my ladies [-o&lt;


----------



## wanabeamama

Scerena how the hell did you cope with that long cycle :( but woohooooo for AF I hope the clomid works for you, how long since you last used clomid?


----------



## Butterfly67

Good luck with the clomid scerena :dust:


----------



## honeysuede

Yeah good luck Scerena:hugs:

Hi everyone hope you're enjoying Easter weekend xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck serena ,happy Easter ladies for tomorrow ,may u all find happiness and peace ,:hugs::hugs:Love you ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## scerena

Laura- :hi: its been about 9 months I think beacuse I had to wait for that op! :haha: long cycle it is long because my first cycle after the op was 45days and this one was long too, BUT my cycles use to be VERY long so thats an improvement believe it or not lol...
So how areyou doing???

Butterfly, Honey and Desperado- Thanks ladies :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Happy Easter ladies :dust: :flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww scerena let's hope the clomid gives you a shorter one, have you any idea why your cycles are so long? 
I'm ok just waiting for my letter with the ivf appointment I have 3-5 weeks left to wait but that's just for the letter the appointment could be upto 12 weeks after that :(


----------



## waiting2c

Happy Easter girls!!! I hope wherever you are you are all having a nice relaxing time. Miss you all!


----------



## scerena

Laura- yes I have pcos and I do not ovulate on my own or I ovulate very late in my cycle- which is why I had the ovarian drilling done- hopefully the clomid will work better now that I had that done, if not then I need to think of the next step...
:hugs: the ivf process seems very long :hugs: I hope that you do not have too long of a wait after the letter arrives :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww scerena I'm sorry :cry: I have probably asked all these questions before but my memory is terrible, have they suggested ivf to you? 

I'm going for zolodax injection in about 5 weeks because I'm still getting a lot of endo pain and bleeding so the sooner the better it's driving me crazy that all we can do is wait :(


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## scerena

Laura- thats ok lol its so hard to remember what stafe everyone is at and what they have tried and why etc- I always ask people again and again as I speak to quite alot of people on here!
Yes they mentioned ivf but as a last resort because i just had this surgery done they want to try a few different meds and just see how things go for a while- even though we have been ttc for a long time they are confident with finding me the right meds after the op so we will see... 
I have been considering egg sharing so I can help another lady also, so I would probably do that as I am too young to get funded, but I will see what happens.

Sorry you are still getting pain and bleeding :hugs: waiting around is so horrible :hugs: what does that injection do?


----------



## dachsundmom

https://dontdatethatdude.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/easter-humor-7.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: poor pete

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## scerena

:haha: :haha: :haha: I LOVE THAT! :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/IMAG0710.jpg
Happy Easter!


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwwwww mer she's so sweet :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Thanks Laura! Of course the dress was only on long enough to take pictures and then we took it off. Way too much pouf and all. lol


----------



## scerena

Awww she is soooo beautiful :) What a gorgeous dress too :) her little dimples when she smiles- sooooo cute :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Good mornin girls! :hi: 
Hope everyone had a wonderful Easter (mer she is adorable!!!) 

Well I'm off to work but ill be back later tonight 

:dust: :dust: :dust: 
Anyone in the 2w yet?


----------



## Jess19

Ok girls I just scheduled a SA for DH a week from today
And then a 1yr ttc appointment the following week. We will get to see the results by then an decide if DH or I (or both of us) need treatment. 
I'm jut trying to figure out when I'm going to BD and not have it mess up the SA or interfeer with my fertile week....any suggestions?


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok just get in every other day and plan so that you miss 2days before, so work backwards from the SA day and count 2days and then plan to do every other day upto that and then give a day after too, I'm glad your finally moving on to get some help/answers :hugs::hugs:
Is DH ok with doing the SA?


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,think today's o day for me ,:happydance::happydance:Dtd yesterday morning and this morning planning one last time tomorrow morning :thumbup:Miss everyone on the thread ,hope everyone's good ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yey TWW :dust:
Hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance: Yey TWW :dust:
> Hope your ok :hugs:

Am good ,it's just really busy with the kids being off school and my oh likes a bit of attention too :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey for O day! 

:hugs: thanks laura 
Yeah DH is ok with the SA, I think he's a little curious as to what the results are. Its been over a year ttc and nothings hapened yet. I know he wants a little one just as bad as me and he's willing to do whatever to have one. 
I figured since the SA is Monday morning the last time we BD wil be Friday morning. 

I have no clue as to when ill ovulate this cycle. I had a 29day cycle and I Oed on CD15! Id love to O early again this cycle but because of the SA I kinda wish id O like I used to :rofl: I'm never satisified
Speaking of ovulation I took an opk this am and the line is darker than I expected this early in my cycle but if I'm going to O early then I got to know. I wasn't going to start opking until like Thursday but I thought maybe I should start earlier


----------



## Butterfly67

Jess can you delay the SA at all? Seems like it might be quite close to O and maybe stress you out nearer the time :hugs::flower:

I'm in the TWW with T2 :happydance::happydance:

Hope everyone is good :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Ok so you need to bd tomorrow and Friday and Tuesday and if you havnt O'ed by then carry on but sperm can survive a good 5days so your ok 

Can we have an opk pic?


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls!!!

:happydance: for +opks 
:happydance: for 2ww 
:happydance: for SAs


----------



## mammag

Todays OPK, CD 13 :D Looks like it may be positive tomorrow, have my follicle scan in the morning.
 



Attached Files:







CD13 OPK.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Butterfly67

Looking good Grace :thumbup: so did you do the clomid this cycle I lost track, sorry :wacko::flower::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Yeah, 50mg cd3-7


----------



## Butterfly67

:thumbup: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jess19

Here is my opk from this am
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/19806706-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey grace
Keep us posted tomorrow!


----------



## scerena

Grace- gl looks like it will be positive tomorrow- hope there are loads of big follies :) come on clomid baby :dance:

Jess- hopefully yours becomes positive over the next few days :hugs: gl with ohs sa and the appointment :hugs: and i agre with lauras advice on bd'ing :)

Desperado- yay for o- you have well covered your fertile time :dance:

Butterfly- gl with your tww :dust: :dust:

Afm- nothing new, 3rd clomid pill today... Follicle scan is on tuesday (11th) just hoping the op helped my body to respond to the clomid this time!


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all!! Looking good grace hope your scan goes well!! Good luck t2 I hope this is your month. What day are you now Jess??

:hugs: to all and hope everyone else doing well.


----------



## Desperado167

Still waiting on my temp rise :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Jess19

Hi ladies, how is everyone? 

I'm freaking out right now! My opk is so dark! And its only CD11! 
Oh I hope I do ovulate soon, I dont want ovulation to interfer with the SA
Here's a pic. The right is yesterday and left is today
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/B386679E-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## wanabeamama

Jess did you do them both at the same time of day?


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Girls, I hope you're all doing good. Jess it looks look ov is approaching:hugs: xx


----------



## Jess19

Yes I always do them in the am. yes I know your not supposed to but I can always tell when I get my surge because there is skill a change in the color intensity. 
I've never had this dark of an opk at cd11. I think I might o at cd14 or 15!!! :happydance:
I'm going to opk later tonight and see how tha looks. I always confirm it with a pm test


----------



## mammag

Ultra Sound Results: No Follicles, Either Side. :( Shitty. She said they may up my dose of clomid, and that that's why these ultrasounds are a good thing. That I may be releasing immature eggs or something, IDK, she's gonna call me back. My biggest one was under 8mm on my right ovary. She said they were looking for 18x18


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: grace I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Sorry Grace:hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## mammag

Tecumseh is back on track with TTC :D He's even agreed to the clomid! Lol, even though I have still not quite mentioned that I took it this month :( But I guess it doesn't matter anyway. According to the doc it didn't even work!


----------



## waiting2c

Guts Grace!! So what happens now, you increase the dose for the next month?


----------



## mammag

Yeah, they said to call on cd1 and they would up me too. 100mg


----------



## Jess19

When will cd1 be for you grace?


----------



## mammag

Hard telling, according to them I'm no where near O day. So, I have no idea :shrug: :(


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I hope its soon :hugs:
Were amost cycle buddies this cycle


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

:hi: Hi everybody! How is everybody doing? I miss getting on here every day and catching up with everyone. :flower:


----------



## Jess19

I'm doing good just waiting to ovulate, as patiently as I can lol


----------



## Jess19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/0D9A9860-orig.jpg[/IMG]
All my opks so far


----------



## wanabeamama

Jess cd11 looks darkest to me


----------



## wanabeamama

Looks like your in the Tww :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/0D9A9860-orig.jpg[/IMG]
All my opks so far


----------



## Jess19

Opps idk why it double posted lol sorry

I'm not sure if its positive for sure, cd11 is too early for me. 
I always feel ovulation (which I have not) and I didn't have any ewcm, although my cm is watey now. 
Id I'm going to keep testing and see what happens
I hope I'm in the 2ww
DHs SA got moved from Monday to Tuesday now. We BD this morning and last night, just incase. 
I'm hoping that we catch this eggy, before or after th SA.


----------



## wanabeamama

Cd10 or 11 was normal for me lol but you had a good temp rise too


----------



## Jess19

Yeah I did have a nice temp jump......but I had a few beers least night and slept in 3 hours almost and I know that affects temps, right. 
My temp was actually 97.9


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls!!! 

sorry I haven't been on much lately! Been preparing for finals and feeling overwhelmed and stressed!!:wacko:

On a positive note!!! I got the opportunity to go on a job interview even though I have not graduated yet:happydance: And it went really well!!! Looks like I will be doing my internship with an Advanced OB/GYN and Infertility Office :yipee: and if everything goes well, I will be hired and have a new home :thumbup:

I am just a LITTLE bit excited :winkwink:


----------



## Jess19

Oh good luck with your finals :hugs: when are they?


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Jess :) 

Finals last the next two weeks! I have 3 finals a week :wacko: 

I wrote you on the O test section earlier :)


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck for your finals heather!! And great news about the job


----------



## Butterfly67

Well done on the job heather that sounds great and good luck with the finals :thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

:hugs::happydance::happydance: Heather well done hun:hugs:

And:thumbup: top the OPK Jess:happydance::hugs: xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Omg heather that's awesome news ,:happydance::happydance:::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Thanks heather, I saw your post. 
I'm thinking that temp spike was from the beers and sleeping in. This am my temps went back down. 
Plus I'm still waiting on all the O symptoms that I usually get
Oh I hope this isn't an anovulatory cycle :-(


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> Thanks heather, I saw your post.
> I'm thinking that temp spike was from the beers and sleeping in. This am my temps went back down.
> Plus I'm still waiting on all the O symptoms that I usually get
> Oh I hope this isn't an anovulatory cycle :-(

Maybe ov will be today / tomorrow? have you :sex: this weekend?
xxx


----------



## Jess19

My opk was negative again this am
The last time we bd was friday night. We can't do anything until after his sa tuesday. 
Now I hope I don't O for a couple days lol


----------



## honeysuede

Jess, I think you ov'd yesterday:thumbup: that would be good right?
xxx


----------



## Jess19

That would be perfect!


----------



## mammag

Oh Pink!! YAY!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :dance:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks for all the support girls!!!! :hugs: I really appreciate it!! :) 

Gives me something to look forward too!! And because I think logically..... Me working in an infertility office is probably going to be the only way I am going to be able to financially afford to have a baby :cry: Sad..... But true..... I have to think about those things!!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi, hope everyone is having a good Monday :) xxx


----------



## Jess19

:hi: pink! 
Yes I am having a good Monday! :happydance: my opk this am is darker, I think I have a surge coming within te next 2 days 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/7AED876B-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mammag

Jess, we may wind up being cycle buddies after all!!


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Did you opk today?


----------



## mammag

Not yet. Waiting on SMU to show :haha:


----------



## Jess19

is second morning really better. I usually only do am, I know your not susposed to but when I surge its DARK, so there's no way ill miss it. I'm going to test again about 5 pm maybe 6.


----------



## mammag

I'm not sure :shrug: It's just what I've always used. I've never been a fan of FMU for HPT or OPK's. But I took mine, and it's not even close :( Crap.


----------



## prettynpink29

Nice opks Jess :happydance:

I prefer FMU and afternoon as well.. Whatever I usually get in the AM is the same in the PM for me :shrug:


----------



## mammag

I may have been slightly premature in typing that, lol. It's not positive, but it is pretty dark, I'll post a pic.


----------



## mammag

Here it is :D
 



Attached Files:







cd19 OPK.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jess19

Oh that looks really really close to me
Do you get darker ones though? You said your used to that brand, so could there still be a darker one? 
If you keep opking and they get lighter id call that positive! 

Myself....I know how dark my opks get and I'm never satisfied until the test line is dark before the dye had finished running through the strip lol


----------



## mammag

No, my positive is WAY darker than that.


----------



## mammag

Here's my positive on those

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0049.jpg


----------



## mrsb2010

Hello ladies. Just wanted to send a quick hello to you all and I still try get on and read this as much as possible but havent always the chance to post. I am wishing the best for you all. xx

I had my little girl Matilda on 7 April weighing 6lbs 9oz after a 22 hour labour. xx


----------



## mammag

Ohh!!!!! Congrats mrs. B!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammag

Here I took another, this one is even darker :D Could even be considered positive?
 



Attached Files:







cd19opk.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: id say your about to enter the 2ww! :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats Mrs B :baby::happydance::happydance::hugs:

Grace and Jess - looks like all is happening with you two, hope you are getting plenty of BDing in although Jess i guess you are waiting til after tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## mammag

I've had NO BD time, lol. Will make sure we go tonight though. I've been working late every night, so he's fast asleep when I come home, but I'm off tonight, so I will deffo get some sexy time. I probably won't get home till midnight tomorrow though, but I'll figure it out :D


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck grace and jess ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

*CONGRATS MRS B* XXX


----------



## honeysuede

And happy Ov'ing Jess & Grace, good luck:thumbup::hugs: xx


----------



## waiting2c

Looking good Grace and Jess..... Better get to dtd soon ;-)

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mrsb2010 said:


> Hello ladies. Just wanted to send a quick hello to you all and I still try get on and read this as much as possible but havent always the chance to post. I am wishing the best for you all. xx
> 
> I had my little girl Matilda on 7 April weighing 6lbs 9oz after a 22 hour labour. xx

Congrats! Matilda is a wonderful name!


----------



## Jess19

Good morning ladies :hi:
Hope everyone is having a wonderful day today

DH has a SA in 2 hours, I'm nervous. 
On the bright side my opks haven't gone positive yet so we can still catch the eggy! I can have my cake and eat it too :rofl: 
Here they all are, plus this am
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/A01968BD-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mammag

The first month I got pregnant my OPK went positive the day of the SA! So he had to do that and then do me :haha: and I was so worried that he wouldn't have any spermies left, lol. But I was wrong :D


----------



## Jess19

Lol that's so funny! I was thinking the same thing all morning :rofl: I worried there's not going to be any left for me. But its all for a good cause so its ok if it doesn't happen this cycle. 
I'm going to opk later and see what that one looks like. This am was dark but not any different from te others. 
Even if it goes positive later today I might still wait for tomorrow morning. Just to be sure he had a full 24hrs for replenishment lol 

OMG I have this pitt in my stomach that won't go away. I'm terrified tht the SA isn't gingto be good


----------



## Jess19

Did you opk today grace?


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi:

looking good Jess :) 

hope everyone else is having a wonderful Tuesday!!! 

I joined a study group for today so I am off to study my ass off and pass these finals!! :) The stress is starting to really build up, but I have to admit it is nice to be busy! That way I am not thinking about TTC every other second of the day:wacko: 
I am looking forward to my dr appt in 1 week though:happydance:


----------



## mammag

Jess19 said:


> Did you opk today grace?

I did, it was negative, I think it will go really positive in the next couple of days though.


----------



## Jess19

Pink I have a drs appointment in a week too! On monday, we'll get the SA results and talk about what we're going to do about ttc. 
I'm might try to get the results friday though

grace could yesterdays be positive? It looked it. 
Considering todays its negative.


----------



## Jess19

Well we're home now, we got the SA there in 30 min! That's good time right?

I'm SO worried about what the results are? 
If its bad what can they do?


----------



## mammag

They will do diagnostics, to see if they can figure out why it is low. Send him to a urologist and see if they can find an underlying cause. But in all reality, low sperm counts are fairly rare. I was scared to death T's was going to be low, but it wasn't. I would much rather the problem lie with me, because I can't control what he decides to do!


----------



## mammag

And no, I don't think yesterday's was positive. My positives are very dark and linger for several days, usually over a week! So, unless Clomid really lowered my surge, than I don't think so. But still going by my 8mm follicle on the 11th, my follicle could still be as small as 14-15mm so I may need another day or two before it is big enough.


----------



## honeysuede

Hi, hope everyone is ok today. The weather is still cold, raining & windy here. Lovely!:haha:
xxx
:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Well girls...... 

I am cd 26 today.. I have been getting +opks for the past week now. I don't know what is going on with my body. By this is officially gonna be the longest cycle I have ever had!! :growlmad: 

Last week after the 1st + I had O pain and a temp rise (tues-wed) 

Then my temp dropped back to pre O and I had very +opks again (Sunday) then I had such bad O pains all night that I thought I was gonna die! 

Now... Still more +opks :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







828d9603.jpg
File size: 64.2 KB
Views: 3









7815b636.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 1









d0f1fff6.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mammag

That's so strange Pink :shrug: Maybe you are O'ing twice?? As you know, my OPK's always stay positive forever, but I've never had my temp drop back down? I'm not sure.


----------



## Jess19

Pink it sounds like your are ovulating twice! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Here are my opks, todays on the bottom
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/158615BB-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Desperado167

Jess and heather go go go :hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks girls :hugs: 

I am truly confused and annoyed as to what's going on :shrug: 

There still +!! :(


----------



## waiting2c

That is strange Heather. Are you taking anythign this cycle that could be impacting on things?


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi everyone 

We'll I'm about to give up hope. I still don't have a positive opk. 
And I keep getting my self all worked up and then let down over the SA. 
I just have a really bad feeling about it :-(
Here is todays opk...
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/31A6C6B1-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## wanabeamama

That looks positive to me and it's darker than yesterday :hugs: I'm sure the SA will be fine and don't forget Brooke proved that SA results don't mean shit :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

I was thinking it looked positive too. It's just that I know it can be darker, I've seen much darker. 
Maybe it's the beginning of my surge....I hope so. 
I need to get some BD time in! It's been a while


----------



## prettynpink29

waiting2c said:


> That is strange Heather. Are you taking anythign this cycle that could be impacting on things?

Nothing but baby aspirin :shrug: 

I think it's safe to say that this cycle is over. There are problems with Oing too late and I don't want to risk it. My lining is probably to old by now anyways, but there is also a greater risk for miscarriages. Spoke with dr and he told me to scratch this cycle and still come in for my appt on Tuesday to check for cysts. I pretty sure I don't have a cyst, I know that pain all to well. :shrug:


----------



## mammag

What cycle day are you on Pink?

Jess, I know the forever negative OPK's suck :( I'm right there with you. Especially since they are all just so damn close. When can you get your results? I called the lab the day after DH's SA and got the preliminary results, count and motility (or mobility) lol, can't remember which is which.


----------



## Jess19

I called today and they won't give me them until the dr reads the results


----------



## mammag

Jess19 said:


> I called today and they won't give me them until the dr reads the results

That's what they told me at first too. Did you call your actual dr. office? Or the lab that actually handled the test? My nurse at my FS told me the same thing, but then I called the lab and talked them into telling me.


----------



## Jess19

Maybe I can get someone to tell me then
They do the testing in the dr office


----------



## mammag

Ohh :( I had to really turn it on to the lab to get them to tell me, lol. But I told them the doctor was gonna be out for 3 weeks, which he was and I really wanted to know and had been waiting forever and blah blah blah. When did they say the doc would look at them?


----------



## honeysuede

Hi ladies, good luck Jess, thinking of you.:hugs:

Massive:hugs::hugs: to everyone else
nearly the weekend!!:happydance:
xxx


----------



## mammag

I've been having pretty bad pains in both sides, and then today they got worse and I've been really nauseous all day, so called my nurse and she called my dr and they wanna see me right away?? Now I'm kinda freaked out, gonna leave here in about 20 minutes when Tecumseh gets home.


----------



## waiting2c

Oh, thats not good Grace, let us know how you get on!!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: hope your ok grace


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 



Well I just got a call and I go for round 2 of my interview tomorrow and she already scheduled me for round 3 on tuesday next week which means they must like me:happydance: She also told me to get comfortable with giving shots in the butt because I will be giving hormone shots!! That was kind of exciting! Lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Jess have u peed on anymore opks today?


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats Heather, that is fantastic news :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: congrats pink!!


----------



## mammag

Congrats Pink!!!!!!!!!!!! 

AFM, I'm back, everything checked out fine. My biggest follicle (and I only had one) was 15mm :( So no O in the coming days for me. Dr. said he didn't know what the pain was from? Maybe I pulled a muscle a work. He just wanted me to relax and take it easy for now.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: that's good your ok grace but that sucks about no O :-(


----------



## mammag

Yeah, so it's been growing 1mm (or less) a day, and needs to be at least 20 to release, so another 5-6 days I guess :shrug: Shitty.


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks girls!!!! :):) 

I am excited about working in an environment that is so interesting to me! I have a feeling I am going to learn so much!! And hopefully be able to try new things TTC myself :) haha 


Grace what cd are you?


----------



## mammag

22, 23 here in a couple hours.


----------



## waiting2c

Glad you are okay Grace! Sorry about the no Ovulation though :-( Hope things work themselves out for you soon.


----------



## mammag

Oh and There was a tiny baby at my FS, I guess she brought him in to show him to the nurses. He couldn't have been a week old. I was so embarrassed, because I burst into tears. Felt like a psychopath/idiot. The nurse spotted me and put me into a room, where I begged her not to tell the doctor that I was crazy, smh.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

I am leaving work at 2.30 to get on the train & go to the seaside to see my mum, I am excited like a kid:haha:

Will be back online Sunday evening, have a lovely weekend everyone:hugs:
xx


----------



## Desperado167

honeysuede said:


> I am leaving work at 2.30 to get on the train & go to the seaside to see my mum, I am excited like a kid:haha:
> 
> Will be back online Sunday evening, have a lovely weekend everyone:hugs:
> xx

Have a great time sweetie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

I am having hardly any sex this month! I work late, and Tecumseh is asleep when I get home, and last night on my one night off, I had just had the transvaginal ultrasound, and certainly didn't feel like sex after THAT! Crap, I gotta figure something out, lol; and FAST.


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0313.jpg

Is this ok with only a 15mm follicle? She said, and I quote "you don't have any ripe ones" is this why I'm not getting pregnant? Am I O'ing wimpy eggs??


----------



## Jess19

that looks really positive grace
I thought your had no problem getting prego it was sustaining the pregnancy that was an issue. 
I thought clomid was a weird prescription fore your situation. 
Now that you took it, it send to be messing with you ovulation


----------



## mammag

Jess19 said:


> that looks really positive grace
> I thought your had no problem getting prego it was sustaining the pregnancy that was an issue.
> I thought clomid was a weird prescription fore your situation.
> Now that you took it, it send to be messing with you ovulation

Oh no, I have a problem, or at least I did, it's been three years since I had a :bfp: of any kind until now. And I hadn't had the bfp's at all when I first went to my FS, besides the m/c in '08.


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: girls!! 

My interview went wonderful! :) and they happen to be doing an IUI doing my interview and I got to watch them draw up the donor sperm in the lab :happydance: :happydance: it was awesome!


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> :hi: girls!!
> 
> My interview went wonderful! :) and they happen to be doing an IUI doing my interview and I got to watch them draw up the donor sperm in the lab :happydance: :happydance: it was awesome!

Sounds awesome :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm so excited, we finally got our appointment for the ivf clinic and it came 3weeks early and it's not to far away it's 25th of June so only about 8weeks I'm so glad I finally have a reason to smile :D


----------



## harri

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woop woop! :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> I'm so excited, we finally got our appointment for the ivf clinic and it came 3weeks early and it's not to far away it's 25th of June so only about 8weeks I'm so glad I finally have a reason to smile :D

Omg, yippee hope it brings u luck it's my wedding anniversary that day ,:happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Is it? Yey let's hope it's a lucky day :D


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> I'm so excited, we finally got our appointment for the ivf clinic and it came 3weeks early and it's not to far away it's 25th of June so only about 8weeks I'm so glad I finally have a reason to smile :D

:happydance: :happydance:!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

wanabeamama said:


> Is it? Yey let's hope it's a lucky day :D

It sure will be sweetie ,:cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

That's fantastic news Laura!!!!!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :happydance: that's wonderful news laura!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Yay laura!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Grumblebea

Great news Laura!


----------



## mammag

1 dpo today!! :D


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsStutler

Seems I have several "Yay!"s to hand out! :happydance:
Congrats to MrsB! 
Yay for Pink's school/interviews!
Yay for Laura's appointment! 
Yay for 1dpo Grace!

...and Yay! for anybody else I missed :haha::flower:

Hope everybody is having a great weekend so far!

Got some bad news the past couple days, the first being our health insurance decided to go through the dang roof. We could barely afford it at $470 a month but it went up to $800 after Roxas was added!!! We still have thousands in medical bills too, I'd like to know what the hell I'm paying them so much money for. I have to call on Monday and change our insurance, oh joy. The other bad news in that I didn't get accepted into the nursing program...again...although this time I'm one of 8 "alternate" choices. So if somebody turns down their acceptance then I may get a shot but until then I just have to try again next semester. I swear we need a bigger program here, it's absurd how many people apply but so very few are accepted. 

On the good news side of things though I reached my first goal in breastfeeding for 6 weeks! My next goal is 3 months and since I'm mostly healed up and not yelling out in pain anymore I should be able to reach that one! Roxas is also settling into something vaguely routine-like. We have off days and nights but we are getting more in sync with each other as time goes on. I go back to work in like 3 weeks so that will be interesting. I am so lucky to have a part time job so I won't have to be away a lot at least.


----------



## mammag

Awww :( I'm sorry about the program Mrs. S :( I think it's like that everywhere though, it's very hard to get into.


----------



## honeysuede

Yay Laura that's great news!!:happydance::kiss::hugs:

Sorry Kayla, hoppe you get the insurance sorted:hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## mammag

Jess!!! Why didn't you tell me your 2dpo??!! We're cycle buddies!!!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo for 1dpo grace!!!!


----------



## honeysuede

YAY to 1dpo Grace:happydance::hugs: xx


----------



## mammag

I forgot to add matilda to the thread title! :blush: oops.


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey we are cycles buddies!!


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls! 

Well today is the FS appointment. Its in 2 hours
My nerves are shot :-( last night DH wanted to know how our relationship could handel and bad SA result. 
Its a conversation I don't ever want to have


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck today jess I hope all goes well I will check in for an update later on :hugs:
Yey for your Xhairs :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

I will def be back with updates
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mammag

Fx'd for your results Jess!!!!!!!!!! Tecumseh was super nervous about the results as well. Convinced I would leave him if they sucked. Poor thing :(


----------



## Jess19

wtf is this!? 
Todays Opk
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/2784FBD1-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mammag

Is it positive do you think?


----------



## Jess19

Honestly I've seen darker on both of the two kinds of opks I took this cycle
But this is really close so idk

I'll post a pix of yesterdays and todays


----------



## prettynpink29

Good luck Jess :):)


----------



## Jess19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/D966407A-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mammag

Hmmm, that is pretty dark, I guess I would BD just in case? But you have a pretty clear temp shift, so I think you already O'ed. I'm gonna go take an OPK and see what it looks like :D


----------



## mammag

Not dark at all! That's my shortest surge ever :D


----------



## Jess19

We got the BD ing covered. 
Id actually be more happy if I didn't ovulate yet, because we missed BDing before, we did the day after ff said I ovulated


----------



## mammag

Ohh :( That sucks :( You still have a chance though :D 15% of the charts on FF with only one BD day after O are pregnant ones! :D


----------



## wanabeamama

Hmmmm jess your temp dropped a little today, maby a second egg?


----------



## prettynpink29

I agree with Laura... Maybe u body is having another go at Oing? Any other O signs?


----------



## Jess19

Yeah I have a little bit of discomfort but nothing like a super strong O


----------



## mammag

Maybe you'll get two eggs!! How cool would that be!!!??


----------



## Jess19

Ok so I just got back from the FS
DHs numbers are excellent!! 
I think he said 60% morphology
3.5ml for volume
Counts were 500million
And there was another number for something, it was 6.1

I guess I'm not ovulating, by my progesterone numbers and irregular cycles
So I'm starting clomid (50mg) CD5-9 
But not before going in for an ultrasound (tomorrow) to see if I have any left over cysts from this cycle that could cause probles when I start the clomid
And if I have not ovulated yet then maybe they can tell on tomorrows ultrasound
I think he felt something on my pelvic exam, now he wants an ultrsound


----------



## Jess19

Oh and he said he doesn't want me to opk or temp for the first few cycles on clomid :-(


----------



## mammag

Yay!!!!!!!!!! 500 is awesome!!! My DH's were only 60! 

Why would he not want you to OPK or temp? That's strange. Are you going to be monitored?


----------



## Jess19

He wants me to "take it easy" and not stress because that's all I've ben doing this last year....understandable...I guess lol


----------



## mammag

Was it 500 total or 500 per ml or whatever.


----------



## mammag

Jess19 said:


> He wants me to "take it easy" and not stress because that's all I've ben doing this last year....understandable...I guess lol

If my Dr. said that to me, I think I'd punch him, lol. How are you going to know when you O?


----------



## Jess19

500 total I believe

He said take clomid days 5-9 an BD on CD10,12,14,16 (basicaly every other day) 
And he wants progesterone on CD20 because maybe ill need progesterone supplements


----------



## honeysuede

yay Jess that's great:happydance:

Hi everyone else:flower::hugs: xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance: jess that's great news I'm so excited for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

I have o pians! 
I believe today is ovulation day ...but who knows
I just want this crazy cycle over


----------



## Butterfly67

Great SA results Jess :happydance: maybe with the clomid you will get a definite O a bit earlier :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks girls

Well todays temp changedmy chart now ff said I didn't ovulate yet :-(


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls
Well I'm at the dr now waiting for my sono. 
Good thing I have it today because I woke up today with the WORST pain in my right side, I believe its a cyst


----------



## mammag

Awww :( :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Looks like I have a cyst on my right ovary. Which is weird because the o pain I had yesteday was on my left. Then I wsake up this morning and have horrible right sided pin...wtf
Now idk if he's even going to have me take the clomid. This sucks :-(
AND FF took away my crosshairs. 
If I did ovulate it was yesterday....or today


----------



## mammag

Well that's good, at least you got the BD timing down! And I had pains on my left side this month, but O'ed from my right side! It's weird, and has to be some kind of transference. 

Oh and I got my Cross Hairs!!!


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey 

Maybe I double ovulated!


----------



## honeysuede

Sorry you're in pain Jess:growlmad:
Grace - woohoo you're 3dpo:flower:

Hi BF:hugs: xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

Jess so sorry about the cyst Hun :hugs: did they say the size of it? 

:happydance: for 2wwers!! 

I am getting ready to head to the dr in a few! Praying for good news :) I don't think I could handle any more bad news at this point!


----------



## mammag

Good Luck Pink!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: good luck pink!


----------



## prettynpink29

speechless/shocked/scared/excited!!!!

my dates dont match up to this at all.... But looks like I am almost 5 weeks!! :wacko::happydance:

Dr put me on progesterone and he 'thought' he could see the flutter of a heartbeat but said its way to early to know for sure! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







11b71725.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## waiting2c

Omg heather. I got goosebumps reading that!!!! Congrats!!! So so so so excited for you omg omg omg :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Omg!! Did you know you were prego??


----------



## Jess19

Omg! I just went back and read the last few days on the thread (sorry my memory is shot) 
5 days ago you were ready to call it quits and said it was over.....now look!!!! Your prego!!!! :happydance: that's so wonderful

Maybe that's why you kept getting all those positive opks lol


----------



## mammag

HEATHER!!!!!!!!!!!! OH>>>>MY>>>>>GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I couldn't be happier for you if you'd just won the lottery :D YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you girls!!!! :hugs: :hugs: 

It was definately a shock and we both cried like babies :) 

Staying optimistically causious... Not telling anyone at the moment. 

Turns out all those +opks for the last 2 weeks weren't from an extremely late O or a cyst like we thought.. I had the 'feeling' something was going on because my nipples are so sensitive I can't wear a bra. I knew the urine test was + when the dr wheeled in the u/s machine with a big smile on his face :) I still can't believe it :cloud9:


----------



## waiting2c

I am so so so happy for you heather. Best news to find out. You guys must be over the moon!


----------



## Butterfly67

Omg congrats heather! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## harri

OMG CONGRATS HEATHER!!! fab fab fab news!!!! :) so happy for you :happydance: xx


----------



## honeysuede

Heather I have tears in my eyes at my desk at work! I am so so happy for you:hugs::kiss::happydance: xxxx


----------



## Jess19

Well FF gave me my crosshairs back.......I have no clue as to how or why
Any suggestions ??? 

Oh and it feels like my cyt is gone now


----------



## mammag

Jess19 said:


> Well FF gave me my crosshairs back.......I have no clue as to how or why
> Any suggestions ???
> 
> Oh and it feels like my cyt is gone now

That is strange, hmmmm. I wonder why an even lower temp would give your crosshairs back?


----------



## Jess19

Right.... So weird! 
Where is the chat guru .....brooke lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you so much girls!!!! :hugs: I still can't believe it!! Couldn't sleep all night! I am anxiously awaiting beta results now :)


----------



## mammag

prettynpink29 said:


> Thank you so much girls!!!! :hugs: I still can't believe it!! Couldn't sleep all night! I am anxiously awaiting beta results now :)

Your long past the point of a chemical Pink :D I'm so excited for you!!! This one's sticky, I just KNOW it :happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

Hcg 1190 :happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

:happydance: :happydance: yay!!!!


----------



## mammag

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jess19

Yey!!!. That's awesome!!.


----------



## honeysuede

Happy Happy Happy news:happydance::happydance::kiss::hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## prettynpink29

Trying to stay positive!! But it is so nerve wrecking :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Huge congrats Heather!


----------



## mammag

When do we get to see you're baby again Heather??!! I already love him :D


----------



## Jess19

So......I still don't agree with FF lol what do you girls think?


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> So......I still don't agree with FF lol what do you girls think?

hmmm, not sure hun, how many dpo do you think you are? xx


----------



## mammag

Jess19 said:


> So......I still don't agree with FF lol what do you girls think?

I'm not sure either!! I think it could be right, or you could have O'ed yesterday!! Lol. It's confusing. Maybe you should start temping vaginally, so you're chart is more consistent.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> So......I still don't agree with FF lol what do you girls think?
> 
> I'm not sure either!! I think it could be right, or you could have O'ed yesterday!! Lol. It's confusing. Maybe you should start temping vaginally, so you're chart is more consistent.Click to expand...

I see you are 5dpo Grace, how are you feeling about this cycle? xxx


----------



## mammag

honeysuede said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> So......I still don't agree with FF lol what do you girls think?
> 
> I'm not sure either!! I think it could be right, or you could have O'ed yesterday!! Lol. It's confusing. Maybe you should start temping vaginally, so you're chart is more consistent.Click to expand...
> 
> I see you are 5dpo Grace, how are you feeling about this cycle? xxxClick to expand...

I'm feeling very good!! :D I have a TON of symptoms, but since most of them are symptoms I've never had, ever; I'm assuming it's from the Clomid, but still, even ignoring symptoms, I am feeling very positive :D


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> So......I still don't agree with FF lol what do you girls think?
> 
> I'm not sure either!! I think it could be right, or you could have O'ed yesterday!! Lol. It's confusing. Maybe you should start temping vaginally, so you're chart is more consistent.Click to expand...
> 
> I see you are 5dpo Grace, how are you feeling about this cycle? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling very good!! :D I have a TON of symptoms, but since most of them are symptoms I've never had, ever; I'm assuming it's from the Clomid, but still, even ignoring symptoms, I am feeling very positive :DClick to expand...

Yay glad you're feeling positive:happydance: when do you plan to test? xx


----------



## mammag

honeysuede said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> So......I still don't agree with FF lol what do you girls think?
> 
> I'm not sure either!! I think it could be right, or you could have O'ed yesterday!! Lol. It's confusing. Maybe you should start temping vaginally, so you're chart is more consistent.Click to expand...
> 
> I see you are 5dpo Grace, how are you feeling about this cycle? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling very good!! :D I have a TON of symptoms, but since most of them are symptoms I've never had, ever; I'm assuming it's from the Clomid, but still, even ignoring symptoms, I am feeling very positive :DClick to expand...
> 
> Yay glad you're feeling positive:happydance: when do you plan to test? xxClick to expand...

Lol, every day till AF comes? :wacko: I always tell myself I won't, but it never works out for me too well :D


----------



## honeysuede

:haha::haha: I was always the same, every month I would swear I would wait until 12dpo, then after ov I would tell myself10dpo was fine, always caved by 8 or 9!!! xxx


----------



## mammag

Lol, I don't plan on buying more tests though, so after these are gone I'm gonna be a good little TTC'er and wait till AF is late before I test. But I have like 50 left, so it's gonna be a while.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Lol, I don't plan on buying more tests though, so after these are gone I'm gonna be a good little TTC'er and wait till AF is late before I test. But I have like 50 left, so it's gonna be a while.

what dpo is AF due? 50 sounds a lot but I would sometimes go through 6-8 in a day:haha::haha:xxx


----------



## mammag

15dpo usually. 10 tests a day for ten days sounds about right :D


----------



## Jess19

I wish I had 50 tests!!! Id take one now haha


----------



## Jess19

I just bought a new bbt for this cycle


----------



## Jess19

My crosshairs are gone now :-( this sucks
I just wan to start a new cycle


----------



## mammag

Aww :( That sucks. I'm sorry Jess, not knowing when/if is enough to drive you crazy.


----------



## mammag

Ohh, and it's my Birthday!!!!


----------



## Jess19

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Jess19

My sis in law had the twins last night!


----------



## mammag

Awww, have you got to squeeze them yet?


----------



## mammag

I have to throw my SIL's shower, it's hard because she got pregnant the same month I did, we would have been due 3 days apart, so I know it should be OUR baby shower, but it's ok. She really wanted this, and I'm happy for her, even if it does make me so sad.


----------



## Grumblebea

Happy Birthday Grace!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I know you'll get your little bean soon!! I hope you don't see AF at all again in 2012!

I'm going to visit after work , I can't wait!


----------



## honeysuede

*Happy birthday Grace*:cake:


----------



## Butterfly67

Happy Birthday Grace :cake: :happydance::happydance:

Sorry your crosshairs have gone Jess :growlmad::growlmad::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Happy Birthday Grace:cake:

:hugs:Jess sorry about your x hairs! I know how frustrating it is to not know what is going on with your body :hugs: 

how is everyone else doing? :flower:


I had my second beta draw this morning, but wont get the results till Monday because of the weekend. Trying to stay positive until then and looking forward to my next u/s when we should be able to see the flutter of a heartbeat :thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

Heather I am still so excited & happy for you:hugs::hugs::happydance: xx


----------



## Grumblebea

Heather I feel very positive about this one especially because it's a singlette.


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hey girls how is everyone?


----------



## waiting2c

Happy birthday grace!!

How you doing Jess??

Yay for second betas heather. Can't wait for results


----------



## Jess19

I'm ok, just waiting for this cycle to be over. 
my temps finally went back up a little :happydance:


----------



## mrsb2010

Hello ladies - i'd like to introduce you to Matilda Samantha Fay Bradley xx:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Matilda.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jess19

She is adorable!!!


----------



## honeysuede

awww she really is the lovliest little thing!!! you must be so proud:cloud9::hugs: xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Awwwww she is so cute!! Well done


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls :hi: just want to quickly update! 
I'm finally having o pians and :holly: pain and (sorry tmi) massive amounts of ewcm! I have never seens this much ever. (Iv bee drinking a ton of water lately!) 
Im so anxious to see if I'm going to have a temp rise in the am!!


----------



## mammag

Yay Jess!!!!! Waiting to O is WAYY worse than the 2ww :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Ain't that the truth!! A men to that!! :rofl:


----------



## Jess19

Grace your chart looks good! :happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

Jess :happydance: for O pains! 

Matilda is so precious!!!! :) 

How is everyone else doing? :hugs: 

I am feeling extremely tired today! OH made me breakfast in bed this morning though:) toast with strawberries, bananas, blueberries and peanut butter:blush: My favorite! i am sure it was his way of trying to get out of the dog house for going and buying a brand new truck this weekend and "surprising" me.... Let's just say..... I was not a happy camper! Men :growlmad:


----------



## Jess19

Is it a family sized truck at least lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Jess :rofl: 

O yes...... It is fully loaded, 4 door, long bed, "big engine" (whatever that means :rofl: ), built in DVD players (for the baby of course :dohh: ) he has gotten a little to excited to fast about the pregnancy and has decided we simply won't need he money anymore for the fs, so might as well go gun ho and buy a fully loaded truck! :growlmad:

His head is up his ass! :rofl: I hope it comes back out soon!!


----------



## waiting2c

Yay Jess, bet you are super glad to finally get to the Ov point!!

Heather, love your new avatar pic, makes me smile to see it. Lol about your OH and the new truck... typical boy logic that is!


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: I got another temp rise today!!


----------



## mammag

Yay Jess!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammag

Our newest family Member, Beast or Bear or Charlie, lol. We haven't decided yet :D
 



Attached Files:







puppy.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jess19

Awww how cute! What kind of dog is it? 

I just got a puppy alittle over a month ago. She's about 3 months old now. 
Did I show you girls a pic?


----------



## Jess19

I like charlie


----------



## mammag

Me too!!! I didn't even think of it really, I was up with him all night, and one time when he woke me up crying, I was still half asleep and called him Charlie :D I don't know where the name came from, but I like it!!!


----------



## honeysuede

He is LOVELY Grace:hugs: I have also been stalking your tests in the gallery, keeping everything crossed for you. 

Hi everyone else:kiss: xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

2nd beta 3264 :happydance::cloud9:

OB and FS are feeling very positive!! Looks like we may have finally gotten our sticky bean :cloud9:

now just waiting to hear when my next u/s is scheduled :thumbup:


----------



## mammag

Awww, Yay PINK!!!!! I just knew this was it for you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: that's wonderful pink! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

It looks like I have another cyst :-( I'm so sick of this


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks girls :) 

Jess why do you think you have another cyst? :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

It just feels like one 
Actually the pain had subsided now, I wonder if its ovulation related


----------



## waiting2c

Heather I am so so so pleased. Yay for sticky bean!!!


----------



## honeysuede

Yay Heather:happydance::kiss:

Hope you're ok Jess:hugs: xxx


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls, I am doing better today, the pain has nearly gone away. 
I got my cross hairs back today!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mammag

You O'ed when you thought you did!!! I had some residual pains after O this month as well :D


----------



## Jess19

I SOOOO can't wait fot this cycle to be over!! This is going to be the longest 2ww ever!! Lol 


Are you done with temping Grace? did you ever go back in for a scan around the time you Oed on your chart?


----------



## mammag

I had a scan two days before O, and only had the one follicle at 15mm, so it wasn't even technically "ready" which is why I don't think I have ANY post O symptoms. I don't think it was a very strong O. I'm 10dpo and don't even have the slightest tenderness in my breasts, which is very odd for me.


----------



## Butterfly67

Great news on the betas heather and cute puppy grace :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jess19

That is weird, you'd think by 10dpo you'd be full blown pms, ya know! 

Speaking of weird, I have been getting light headed all day, kinda got alarming by the 3rd time


----------



## mammag

That is weird, wonder what that is about? Maybe you are dehydrated?

And yes, not a PMS symptom in sight, it's so strange and unlike me.


----------



## waiting2c

Morning girls... 

Glad you have your crosshairs back Jess, here is hoping that they stay now and you can get the tww out of the way 

Strange to have no symptoms 10dpo Grace. 

Hope you are all doing well


----------



## Jess19

I was thinking maybe from all the work I've been doing between moving this weekend and working alloy weekend. I'm exhausted.
Its def not a lack of water, that's all I drink.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Just wanted to check in and say that I hope everyone is doing well. Super busy here. Penny will be 6 weeks old on Thursday..the time is flying by so fast! 
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/0427121422d-1.jpg


----------



## Jess19

She is darling!


----------



## mammag

She is SO precious :D


----------



## honeysuede

Penny is Gorgeous:hugs::kiss: xxx


----------



## mammag

My bbs FINALLY hurt!! 11 dpo, :bfn: wonder if I actually O'ed later than I thought, it's never taken this long for them to hurt before. No way I'm PG if I did though, only had sex the one time, the day of my first + OPK :shrug:


----------



## prettynpink29

Penny is adorable!!! So cute :) 

:hi: everyone 

My 3rd beta results are in!!! 

11,426 :cloud9:

I started my externship this week and got to see so much!! A little bit of OB, Infertility and procedures :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Pink that's wondeful!! Def a sticky bean!! :happydance:

Grace it only takes one! (I know you've prob only heard that a million times)


----------



## mammag

Cramping now, for sure PMS, totally OK with it though. Looking forward to next month :D


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> speechless/shocked/scared/excited!!!!
> 
> my dates dont match up to this at all.... But looks like I am almost 5 weeks!! :wacko::happydance:
> 
> Dr put me on progesterone and he 'thought' he could see the flutter of a heartbeat but said its way to early to know for sure! :cloud9:

Omg omg omg how did I miss this :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Well done darling :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone, how are we all doing? xxx:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Desperado167 said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> speechless/shocked/scared/excited!!!!
> 
> my dates dont match up to this at all.... But looks like I am almost 5 weeks!! :wacko::happydance:
> 
> Dr put me on progesterone and he 'thought' he could see the flutter of a heartbeat but said its way to early to know for sure! :cloud9:
> 
> Omg omg omg how did I miss this :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Well done darling :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Hun!! :) :hugs: still can't believe it!!


----------



## mammag

CD 1! Fresh cycle, fresh outlook :D I got this!!!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: so sorry grace 
are you starting clomid 100mg now!? 
:dust: 

I can't wait to start! 1 more week!! 
I took a frer this am (8dpo) ....bfn


----------



## mammag

Yup! I'll call in the morning and she'll call in the prescription for me and I'll start the pills on Tuesday. The cramps are really god awful though. They woke me up out of my sleep. Also bled right through everything I had wore to bed and onto my sheets :( Which has never happened to me before, so apparently, Clomid makes for horrid periods.


----------



## honeysuede

Sorry to hear that Grace :growlmad: This is going to be your cycle though:thumbup: xxx


----------



## Jess19

Oh boy! I'm alittle nervous to start clomid now lol 
My periods are already horrible, I hope it doesn't get worse

:hugs: I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Jess19

Ok girls I need some advice. I just took this with 2mu. It was taken at the 10 min mark (dollar store test) it's questionable, I'm going to retest in the am. 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/8E18F268-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Desperado167

Not too sure babes but there's def a pink line if it was me I would be getting excited :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Thanks, I'm trying really hard not to get excited but it's hard not to lol
I can't wait til tomorrow morning!


----------



## honeysuede

OOOOOH!!! Jess that looks promising:happydance: xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

Good luck Jess! :hugs: I will be checking in for your next test :thumbup: 

:hugs: to every one else :)


----------



## mammag

Oh goodness Jess!!! That honestly looks like a pink line to me!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck jess have you any other brand of test?


----------



## mammag

Laura!!! How have you been??!! :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

No that's it, just the dollar store ones for now :-( I'm short on cash from moving this month. 
Did I tell you girls DH and I moved out of the trailer and into a house!?  
I need to poas every day right now lol so those dollar store tests fill the urge


----------



## Jess19

Yes laura how have you been? 
It's been so quite on here lately?


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm ok nothing going on really still waiting lolhope your all ok :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh that looks exciting Jess, fingers crossed for tomorrow morning :happydance::happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Laura:hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Jess - I can't wait to see your next test:hugs::happydance: xx


----------



## Jess19

Laura, When is the big date again???


----------



## Jess19

Thanks girls 
Lol I won't be able to sleep tonight


----------



## Desperado167

Jess19 said:


> Thanks girls
> Lol I won't be able to sleep tonight

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck Jess!!! Will be checking in for updates this evening my time


----------



## prettynpink29

My scan is on wed :thumbup: 

Very very nervous :( its hard to stay positive! But trying my best.


----------



## Jess19

Oh pink try not to stress :hugs: everything will turn out ok


----------



## honeysuede

prettynpink29 said:


> My scan is on wed :thumbup:
> 
> Very very nervous :( its hard to stay positive! But trying my best.

That's understandable hun but you will be ok:hugs::hugs: I have my scan today, it's hard not to get nervous. Thinking of you:hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Goodluck t and heather for your scans. Can't wait for updates!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck for everyone today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Well here id todays, nothing much to see :-( 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/AFEA3BB0-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mammag

Awww :( Sorry Jess :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks 

I just want to start this clomid! Lol it would have been nice to do it naturaly ya know but I'll take whatever to have another little one 
Yestrday my DS came up to me and was like "mommy I want a brother" 
:-( I didn't know what to say to him


----------



## honeysuede

Sorry Jess:nope::hugs: when is AF due? xx


----------



## mammag

Just filled my script for 100mg, god I hope this works!!


----------



## Jess19

AF is due sunday the 13th (mothers day)


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey grace! 
Were almost clomid cycle buddies!


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> AF is due sunday the 13th (mothers day)

well in that case you still have time yet:thumbup: xxx


----------



## Jess19

Well girls here is the test from this am
What do you think?
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/6C9B9A70-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

Idk what to think anymore lol


----------



## mammag

I feel like I can see a line on it. Can you post a link so I can tweak it?


----------



## Butterfly67

I can see what looks like a faint pink line :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Will this work?

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/6C9B9A70-orig.jpg


----------



## mammag

Alright Jess, I absolutely see a pink line!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG!!!!! What are you thinking??!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







jess.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mammag

I mean, you're pregnant right???!! I've never seen an evap like that on a $tree. Do you have an FRER??!!!!!


----------



## Jess19

That pix was taken almost immediately
I'm trying SO SO SO hard not to get exited! ....but its impossible lol

DH and I are being ready to go to the store maybe I can convince him to get one. 
He's a firm believer that I shouldn't poas until after af is late


----------



## harri

Wow Jess, AMAZING! That's a pink line if ever I saw one! :happydance: xxx


----------



## mammag

Well then you are just going to have to lie my dear, AF was due a week ago :D


----------



## Jess19

Thanks girls 

Well I'm going to try and work my charm on DH lol


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo Jess!!! That line looks great!!!


----------



## Jess19

Thanks so much girls :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Jess did you get another test?


----------



## Jess19

No I didn't :-(


----------



## wanabeamama

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
:( oh jess we need a Frer :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

I'm working tonight and then tomorrow morning so I'm not going to be able to get one until tomorrow


----------



## dachsundmom

Why do these Dollar Tree tests keep rearing their ugly heads?:haha::winkwink:


----------



## prettynpink29

And we have a HEARTBEAT!! It was AMAZING!! :cloud9:

Still not much to see so dr is letting me come back again next week on Friday :happydance: on Friday they will be using a newer machine and should have a clearer picture he said :cloud9: 

<---- pic :cloud9:


----------



## Butterfly67

:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## waiting2c

Yay heather!!! Absolutely fantastic news!!


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> And we have a HEARTBEAT!! It was AMAZING!! :cloud9:
> 
> Still not much to see so dr is letting me come back again next week on Friday :happydance: on Friday they will be using a newer machine and should have a clearer picture he said :cloud9:
> 
> <---- pic :cloud9:

Hapoy seven weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

prettynpink29 said:


> And we have a HEARTBEAT!! It was AMAZING!! :cloud9:
> 
> Still not much to see so dr is letting me come back again next week on Friday :happydance: on Friday they will be using a newer machine and should have a clearer picture he said :cloud9:
> 
> <---- pic :cloud9:

Omg, couldn't be happier :D


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: that's wonderful news!! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Ok so I broke down and tested tonight at 1030 when I got home from work (I had just used the bathroom at 900pm) 
This is what I got
https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/6A3D1310-orig.jpg


----------



## waiting2c

That looks like a good line to me Jess!!


----------



## honeysuede

Jess :bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance: so happy for you

Heather - that's WONDERFUL news:happydance::happydance:

Yay for good news
xxxxxx


----------



## Jess19

Going to get a frer!! 
This am was a def bfp, but for some reason I can't upload it :-(


----------



## Jess19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/2AADD2E8-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

Oh and my chart changed t too this am!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, I can't see a pic!


----------



## Jess19

Here is a link, can you tweak it? 

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/2AADD2E8-orig.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, there's no need to tweak it...I can see the line.:happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

:yipee::yipee:


----------



## Jess19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/9CC6C0BC-orig.jpg[/IMG]

Omg!!!!


----------



## mammag

OH......MY..........GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jess19

I'm shaking right now, I want expecting it


----------



## Butterfly67

F&*$ - that is a way better line than the other (crappy?! lol) tests! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Congratulations jess :happydance:


----------



## tiatammy

Jess19 said:


> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/9CC6C0BC-orig.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Omg!!!!



congradulations jess soooooo happy for you. :happydance::dust::dust::crib::hug: wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months.


----------



## MrsStutler

OMG!!! :happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: That is just AWESOME Jess! I am SO happy for you!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks so much girls
I'm going to get blood work later


----------



## prettynpink29

CONGRATS Jess!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## harri

Congratulations jess!!! Fantastic news!!! :wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## honeysuede

CONGRATS!!!! SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU YAY!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::hugs::kiss::cloud9:XXX


----------



## Desperado167

Omg jess :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Bloody brilliant news ,well done :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## amommy

yay, so excited for you Jess! and PINK you got your little bean in there as well!! So happy for you girls! 
Sorry I have been MIA, Hugs to everyone..


----------



## Jess19

I'm going I'm for bloods at 100 on my lunch break


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> I'm going I'm for bloods at 100 on my lunch break

So exciting! we want a digi :haha::haha: xxx


----------



## Jess19

Just got my bloods drawn, ill know the results in 3 hours
And when I get home I'm doing a digi!


----------



## mammag

3 hours!! That's super fast!!!!!!!! :D YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honeysuede

Yay for bloods & digi:happydance::happydance::hugs:xx


----------



## Desperado167

Jess19 said:


> Just got my bloods drawn, ill know the results in 3 hours
> And when I get home I'm doing a digi!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

:coffee:


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo!!!!!! Yay Jess!!! Fan flipping tactic news!!


----------



## Jess19

Drs said I'm pregnant! (they didn't check exact levels yet) they are going to on the 18th. When I see ths dr


----------



## mammag

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

I'm so happy
Thank you girls for being such a wonderful support system :hugs:


----------



## scerena

CONGRATULATIONS jess :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance: lovely lines!
You didn't need the clomid in the end!
Have a h&h 9 months so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/2048C4DC-orig.jpg


----------



## Jess19

I can't wait til next week! 
As soon as I have all the facts I'll be more at ease ya know


----------



## Grumblebea

Hot damn huge congrats Jess! How many months were u ttc? Funny how people seem to get prego right before clomid or other fertility treatment. 

Great news Heather!!!

Grace, time to change the title. 

Laura and Brooke thinking of and missing you two. 

Hi to everyone else. I read almost daily but not much going on my end so I'm just peeping.


----------



## prettynpink29

Yay Jess!!!!! :):) 

Will they do an u/s at your appt?


----------



## Jess19

Its been 15months ttc
With my DS I got prego right before clomid, I was ttc for 2 years then. 

I hope they do an ultrasound
I just worried about my progesterone, I know its normally low


----------



## harri

Beautiful digi Jess - Congrats again I'm so happy for you!!! x


----------



## Butterfly67

Loving the digi and the ticker Jess :thumbup: 

Happy 3rd birthday to your LO Grumble :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Love the digi & ticker xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Congrats!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all, how has everyone's weekend's been? xxx


----------



## mrsb2010

Wow congrats Jess and Pink! Amazing news. So so happy for you both. Harri can't believe you are 37 weeks ! Where has the time gone. 

AFM. Ive been in hospital for 5 days having my appendix out!!! I'm home now thank god but was awful leaving Matilda. DH has been amazing looking after her on his own. He's my hero! X


----------



## Grumblebea

Hope you feel better soon. Happy Mothers Day :)


----------



## Jess19

Mrs b I had to have my appendix out shortly after I had ds
I hope you have a nice quick recovery :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hope you feel better soon MRSb:hugs::kiss: xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

Hey girls!! 

MrsB so sorry about your appendix Hun :hugs: 

I have had a shity day:( was in the hospital most of the day! Passed out this morning and no one could catch me fast enough so ended up with a pretty nice size lump on my head :( ER treated me for dehydration (which I know I was not) low blood sugar and low blood pressure. I don't know what happened :shrug: I have been eating great and drinking a ton!! I was so mad at my body :(


----------



## waiting2c

Ouch Heather!!! I hope that lump goes down quickly. Wonder what caused it. 

Hope that doesnt happen again! Take it easy !


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: oh pink that's terrible :hugs: so glad to hear your ok though
Everythings ok with your little bean right!? 

I passed out at work when I was prego with ds, they said it was dehydration too.


----------



## Jess19

Well girls my numbers are in! 
On Thursday 5/10 (the day I found out) the were 48
Today 5/14 they were 408! 

So I assume that everything is going good
I have an ultrasound a week from today.....I can't wait! 

I'm pretty sure my dates are off based on those numbers
What do you girls think?


----------



## mammag

Those numbers are WAY more than doubling Jess!!! I don't think you O'ed when FF says though. When do YOU think you O'ed?


----------



## mammag

Oh and Heather, I passed out at work when I was pregnant with DS too!! Must be a baby boy thing ;) Also said it was dehydrated, but every doctor appt I went to ever in both my healthy pregnancies they would say I was dehydrated and I only passed out the one time.


----------



## Jess19

Idk 
I'm between cd28 or cd33 
Its hard to say


----------



## Jess19

Hire you feeling grace? 
Do you think the 100mg worked?


----------



## waiting2c

Good numbers Jess!! My first was only 16 and that was at 12 dpo... dont know if that helps or not


----------



## Jess19

Thanks 

:happydance: your almost due waiting2c! Are you excited!?


----------



## waiting2c

I am getting more and more excited all the time... have some good friends who had their baby a bit early last week and holding him make me so very clucky for my own.


----------



## Butterfly67

Pink, hope you feel ok today :hugs:

Jess I reckon you O'd on cd28 :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jess brilliant numbers am sure you are so damn Happy ,heather :flower:Hope you are ok I fainted with my girls too it was my iron was low ,:kiss::kiss::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Jess19 said:


> Hire you feeling grace?
> Do you think the 100mg worked?

I feel oddly good? Not getting the side effects I got last month on 50mg. Still getting the odd leg cramp but other than that nothing, no mood swings or nausea. I'm not sure if it's gonna work, will find out friday I guess. Doctor want's us to BD every other day, so we're sticking to that.


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey for Friday! 
I have a drs appointment Friday too!


----------



## mammag

:D That's gotta be some kind of good luck!!! I hope I have three huge follicles!! I have such a good feeling about this month. PMA tells me I'm gonna O on time, and I'm gonna get a :bfp: at 8 dpo! Lol. And it's gonna be healthy girl twins :haha:


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> :D That's gotta be some kind of good luck!!! I hope I have three huge follicles!! I have such a good feeling about this month. PMA tells me I'm gonna O on time, and I'm gonna get a :bfp: at 8 dpo! Lol. And it's gonna be healthy girl twins :haha:

Oooh, that sounds great!!!! roll on 8dpo:thumbup::hugs::haha:

Hope everyone else is ok, Jess that's great news:hugs::happydance: xxx


----------



## honeysuede

prettynpink29 said:


> Hey girls!!
> 
> MrsB so sorry about your appendix Hun :hugs:
> 
> I have had a shity day:( was in the hospital most of the day! Passed out this morning and no one could catch me fast enough so ended up with a pretty nice size lump on my head :( ER treated me for dehydration (which I know I was not) low blood sugar and low blood pressure. I don't know what happened :shrug: I have been eating great and drinking a ton!! I was so mad at my body :(

Wishing you better hun:hugs::kiss::kiss:xx


----------



## Jess19

:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## honeysuede

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone xx


----------



## Jess19

How is everyone today??


----------



## Jess19

hey girls, just wanted to pop in and update real quick
I had bloods done again today. 
My hcg is up to 1317 now :happydance: 
But my progesterone was rather low so I have a supossatory to take now


----------



## mammag

Yay Jess!! Those are GREAT numbers!!! :D Have my mid cycle ultra sound tomorrow, so NERVOUS!!!


----------



## honeysuede

That's great Jess:happydance:

Good luck Grace:hugs: xx


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks girls 

:dust: 
Good luck tomorrow grace! 


I have an ultrasound on Monday lol I'm counting the days and hours


----------



## Butterfly67

How exciting Jess :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck Jess and grace!!! Can't wait for updates!!


----------



## mammag

I'm gonna try to record my appt for my VLOG. It may have to be sneaky though, maybe I'll take my sons spy watch :D


----------



## Jess19

:rofl: Totally do it!!!! That's am awesome idea!!


----------



## Grumblebea

Great news Jess. Can't wait for update tomorrow Grace.


----------



## mammag

It really is genius, it records video's with out any indication that it's recording, lol. I would just have to explain the large childs watch on my wrist :D


----------



## Jess19

Big watches are in!! Lol I know this


----------



## Butterfly67

mammag said:


> It really is genius, it records video's with out any indication that it's recording, lol. I would just have to explain the large childs watch on my wrist :D

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mammag

TWO!! Count EM!! T-W-O!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mature follicles. One is 18mm the other is 23mm!!! And my lining is a very healthy 12mm thick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Freaking ecstatic right now.


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey that's wonderful!!!!! So exciting Grace!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

I just got back from the drs 
They did an ultrasound to try and determine how far along I am
I'm measuring at 5weeks2days. There's a sac but that's it :-( 
I go back in a week from today for another. Oh god I hope there's a little flicker of a baby next week.


----------



## mammag

5.2 sounds perfect to me jess, matches up nearly perfectly with when it looks like you O'ed :D


----------



## Jess19

That's what I was thinking too!

I just want to see a little heartbeat so I can stop worrying and relax and enjoy the next 9 months


----------



## Butterfly67

Great news Grace :thumbup::happydance:

And in fact Jess, if you O'd on cd 28 then you would now be 34 days which would be 4w6d :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

:)


----------



## Jess19

Oh I never did the math, that makes me feel better :hugs: thanks


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to everyone!!!!


----------



## honeysuede

Jess, I agree & think it;s just very early:hugs: I am sure there will be a little heart beating away next time. xxx

Heather & everyone else:hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Jess19

Pink, when was your ultrasound done? (Your avitar pic)


----------



## prettynpink29

Jess 7 weeks:)

I had one yesterday too :)


----------



## prettynpink29

Final due date: December 25th 2012 :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







9147cd42.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Butterfly67

:xmas6::xmas8::xmas1::xmas12::haha::cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> Final due date: December 25th 2012 :cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:U so deserve this wonderful news :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

yey that's wonderful news!!! 
A christmas baby!!


----------



## mammag

A Christmas baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## mammag

My OPK's are actually dark today!! I'm so excited to O at a decent time!!!!


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey!!! 
Get to bed Grace!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you girls :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I can't believe I am 8 weeks already!! It's crazy!! :) 

I think once i make it to 12 weeks I will be able to relax a bit as rite now my anxiety is so bad I don't want to leave the house some days :(


----------



## Jess19

I know how what you mean.
As soon as I see that little heartbeat and they give me a more precise duedate ill be less stressed
And as soon as I hit that 12 week mark ill be on cloud9! And go baby shopping!!! 

Have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## prettynpink29

we have been talking about baby names for awhile... we have our favorites for sure! but we both feel like rite now if we "say" them out loud we will be jinxed :wacko: 

Top Girls: Penelope, Raelynn and Kaydence 

Top Boys: Carter Cash and Nathaniel aka "Nano" (long story lol)

you? :)


----------



## Jess19

Aww I love them all!! 

We've been talking about names but were not set on any
Girl: Maddison Rae (my middle name is Rae) we'll cal her Maddy Rae 
And we also like Regan and Evelyn 

Boy: Joshua (after DH) and we also like Mason. 
Were really undecided on boys names


----------



## mammag

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







CD14.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jess19

That is a BEAUTIFUL opk Grace!!!!! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mammag

Thank YOU!! ((takes a bow)) and that was right after I peed on it. You should see it now!! Almost the darkest OPK I've ever seen!!


----------



## waiting2c

Awesome grace!!! Go bd right away 

Heather congrats on your Xmas due date so cool!! 

12 weeks will be here for both of you before you know it!!


----------



## honeysuede

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

1dpo!!!!!!


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey!!!! 


Well girls I'm freaking out right now!!! 
I just had a scan at a free clinic that I had scheduled before my drs did one on Friday. So natural I decided to go! Lol who wouldn't 
Well we didn't see anything inside the sac but.....they had a really crapy u/s machine, I'm taking REALLY bad! But its expected at a free clinic right. 
Its not the sac I'm freaking out about its the fact that there was another sac (or what looked like one right above it!!! 
I asked the tech and she said it might be implant bleeding
Idk about that! Iv never had a hint of blood, ever! 
And if it was that wouldn't I have seen blood like weeks ago?! 

I can't wait to go back to my drs this week! Friday can't come quick enough!


----------



## prettynpink29

Jess thats exciting hun! :) 



Please pray for me girls :hugs: I have started to spot and am so very scared :cry:


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey!!!! 


Well girls I'm freaking out right now!!! 
I just had a scan at a free clinic that I had scheduled before my drs did one on Friday. So natural I decided to go! Lol who wouldn't 
Well we didn't see anything inside the sac but.....they had a really crapy u/s machine, I'm taking REALLY bad! But its expected at a free clinic right. 
Its not the sac I'm freaking out about its the fact that there was another sac (or what looked like one right above it!!! 
I asked the tech and she said it might be implant bleeding
Idk about that! Iv never had a hint of blood, ever! 
And if it was that wouldn't I have seen blood like weeks ago?! 

I can't wait to go back to my drs this week! Friday can't come quick enough!


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey!!!! 


Well girls I'm freaking out right now!!! 
I just had a scan at a free clinic that I had scheduled before my drs did one on Friday. So natural I decided to go! Lol who wouldn't 
Well we didn't see anything inside the sac but.....they had a really crapy u/s machine, I'm taking REALLY bad! But its expected at a free clinic right. 
Its not the sac I'm freaking out about its the fact that there was another sac (or what looked like one right above it!!! 
I asked the tech and she said it might be implant bleeding
Idk about that! Iv never had a hint of blood, ever! 
And if it was that wouldn't I have seen blood like weeks ago?! 

I can't wait to go back to my drs this week! Friday can't come quick enough!


----------



## Jess19

Sorry girls about the multi posts,my phone is being dumb rght now. 

Oh pink I hope everything is alright! 
Is it bright red? Or like brownish? 
Are you crampy? 
Is your dr going to see you? 

:hugs: sorry for all the questions


----------



## mammag

I will be praying for you Heather :hugs: 

Jess!! Maybe we'll both get twins!!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks girls :hugs: 

I am waiting for the dr to call me back he is in delivery.. The blood is brown and only when I wipe, but I am to scared to check my cervix. I am already on progesterone and baby aspirin so I don't know what else they can do :cry: trying not to panic but it is hard.. Been crying since 5am :( no cramping or pain


----------



## mammag

I'm so sorry you are having to go through this pink. :( I think it's ok, and that a little spotting early on, especially without full flow or pain, is normal. But I also know that nothing I can say will make you worry any less, or feel any less afraid. So all I can say is that we are here for you :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

O heather ,I am praying for you both ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Heather you are in my thoughts. I pray everything is alright with you and your bean. :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Update: 
My cervix is closed tightly and dr doesn't know why I am spotting.. He thinks the progesterone may not be working so we decided to go ahead and go straight to injectable progesterone because it's all we can do rite now :( just got my first shot... It was painful but I will live and am willing to do anything possible. Plus I have been put on bed rest :hugs: don't think that is gonna go over well with the new job but o well at this point.. Dr said bed rest could last for weeks :wacko:


----------



## waiting2c

So long as both you and baby are fine take the bed rest!!! So pleased cervix is closed tight. Was very worried about you!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: so glad to hear everything is ok :hugs: 

Question girls, has anyone ever heard of bleeding around the implantation site? 
I'm getting a little worried
Plus I have a 6mm cyst on my right ovary that huts too :-(


----------



## prettynpink29

thank you Tracey :hugs: :hugs:

Jess how many betas have you had? what were they and how far apart were they? 
I have never heard of bleeding around the implantation site.. But anything is possible. What kind of cysts is the 6mm one?


----------



## Jess19

Mt bloods were taken 
5/10 @ 47
5/14 @ 408
5/17 @ 1317 
The dr said he likes how they are progressing and stopped checking them 
He did the u/s on 5/18 and we saw the sac but nothing in it. He said that its stll to early and were doing another u/s this Friday 5/25 
When I had the u/s on the 18th I also had a 6mm corpus letumn (however you spell lol) on my right ovary. 

Then I had that free u/s today and now idk what to think 

Lol I thought about changing offices because my drs took so long to get my progesterone levels back (which turned out to be low) 
So Wednesday I have an appointment with the new place


----------



## prettynpink29

hmmm Jess.... idk hun!!! :hugs: hopefully you will get some good news friday!!! :) 

just from things I have learned so far from working in an OB/GYN... 
Your numbers indicate that it is not ectopic :) 
You could have a little bit of bleeding in there that your body is just going to absorb and it may never "come out" through your vagina :thumbup: 
as far as the cyst goes... we surgically remove cysts at 7mm, even during pregnancy :shrug: but I can't say I agree with that myself :thumbup:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks :hugs: 

Guess its just a waiting game now lol


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> Update:
> My cervix is closed tightly and dr doesn't know why I am spotting.. He thinks the progesterone may not be working so we decided to go ahead and go straight to injectable progesterone because it's all we can do rite now :( just got my first shot... It was painful but I will live and am willing to do anything possible. Plus I have been put on bed rest :hugs: don't think that is gonna go over well with the new job but o well at this point.. Dr said bed rest could last for weeks :wacko:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:So happy for you ,been thinking of you all night :cloud9:Keep your ass in bed :growlmad:Or else :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jess ,good luck for Wednesday :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Thanks :hugs: I'm counting the hours now lol
I have to work 12 hours today :-( its going to be the longest day ever!


----------



## Jess19

1 hour til my scan!!!! :happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

Good luck Jess :):)


----------



## Jess19

Well I'm measuring 5 weeks today. 
There was a yolk sac visable now and kind of a baby but no flicker of a heartbeat yet


----------



## Butterfly67

Well that would still tally with an Ov date of cd28 wouldn't it? And there wouldn't be a heartbeat until 6 weeks I guess so that sounds like it is still on track - did the Doc or ultrasound tech say they would do another test when you would be more likely to get a hb? :hugs:

ETA Ok maybe a couple of days short but still likely OK?


----------



## Jess19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/5D74705F-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Butterfly67

That pic looks great Jess :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jess19

The tech did it. 
It was at a new office because I was thinking about changing providers. But idk now
I have another scan on Friday at my orginal drs (I'm going to just continue care there) 

I know acouple days can make a difference so I'm hoping Friday will be be good and ill see a little flicker.


----------



## Jess19

I do have a little bleed above my sac though :-(
The tech said its not anything toworry about
And I also have a cyst on my right ovary that's 6mm and another that's not on my ovary.....idk its just in a "free space" or whatever that means


----------



## mammag

I still think you are measuring perfect Jess!! :D Can't wait till you see the little heart beat!!!


----------



## honeysuede

Love the pic Jess:hugs:xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Lovely picture Jess :) that's what mine looked like at 5 weeks remember! 

How come they dated you at 7w3d though? Was that just going by you lmp?


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks girls 

Yeah it was going off my lmp
I think she said my due date was jan 18th (going off of the sac measurement) 
That's the day before my b day!


----------



## prettynpink29

Jess I think you look rite on track hun :thumbup:


----------



## Jess19

:happydance:


----------



## mammag

It's good luck to give birth on your b-day :D


----------



## Jess19

My brothers b day is the 16th and my grandmohers is the 21st
My bestfriend had her daughter this past jan 10th 
Lol its going to be on someones b day


----------



## Jess19

I'm so upset rght now girls! 
Iv been crying and my head is pounding :-( I just need to vent right now
A coworker of mine said the most hurtful thing to me today

She said that my baby isnt important because its not here yet and that another coworkers 12month old is more important because he has to go to the doctors, so my scan tomorrow isn't important. 

I don't understand how someone can be so cold hearted! 
And to top it off, she's in school to be a nurse! We def don't need someone like her in the medical profession thts so cold hearted, what a waste!


----------



## mrsb2010

Jess don't waste your tears on her. She is obviously a cold hearted bitch who has no maternal instinct at all. Your baby is a precious gift and she's an idiot xx


----------



## Grumblebea

Looking forward to your scan today Jess. Grace can't wait to start seeing those tests. Hi to everyone else, happy Friday :)


----------



## Jess19

We saw a heartbeat!! :happydance: I feel so much better now! 
And I got a due date! Jan 17th! 2 days before my brthday/the day after my brothers


----------



## Butterfly67

Jess19 said:


> We saw a heartbeat!! :happydance: I feel so much better now!
> And I got a due date! Jan 17th! 2 days before my brthday/the day after my brothers

:yipee::wohoo: congrats!!


----------



## mammag

Jess19 said:


> We saw a heartbeat!! :happydance: I feel so much better now!
> And I got a due date! Jan 17th! 2 days before my brthday/the day after my brothers

I knew you would :D YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Congrats Jess :happydance: 

excellent news!!! :)


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: thanks so much girls :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

How are you feeling Grace?!


----------



## mammag

Good!! Impatient :D


----------



## Jess19

Lol I bet! 
Have you set a test date yet?! 
I'm looking forward to your test!


----------



## honeysuede

Yay!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Great news Jess xxx


----------



## Grumblebea

Yessssss great news Jess


----------



## prettynpink29

Heard gummy bears heartbeat today on Doppler :happydance: 

170bpm :cloud9: nice and strong!!

I was very worried with the spotting!


----------



## Jess19

Yey pink that must be amazeing! 
So glad everything is ok


----------



## Desperado167

Jess and heather ,am so happy for you ladies :cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

That's great new Heather:cloud9::kiss::hugs:

So happy there is loads of good news around at the mo:hugs: xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: to all!! Hope everyone is well and had a wonderful holiday! 

I am still on bed rest and the spotting has continued :( mostly brown but sometimes pinkish too.. I am gonna be 10 weeks 2maro and am waiting to here about my 4d scan to see if we can locate the source of the bleeding. :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Hope they can locate it for you heather! So glad you heard heartbeat the other day. let us know how you get on!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I hope they can find it too
When do you think you'll get the results?


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks girls :hugs: 

I haven't had the scan yet. Have to go out of town for that one and with the holiday they were closed today. I should here when my appt is going to be 2maro, dr ordered is stat.. So they should squeeze me in 2maro hopefully!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: ill be praying for you and your little bean. I hope you get in tomorrow
Keep us posted


----------



## Jess19

How you feeling grace?!?!


----------



## mammag

I'm OK! Just got home from camping for the weekend. Where's your chart Jess?


----------



## Jess19

Oh camping sounds fun! 

I took it down because I figured if I'm not temping i don't need it, ya know. 
Did you want to see it?


----------



## mammag

Lol, yup!! Can't remember what DPO you got your :bfp: and I'm grasping at hope straws :D


----------



## Jess19

I got mine at 11dpo with the frer
But had those faint faint lines on the dollar stores at 9dpo

Have you tested???


----------



## lovelychic

Jess19 said:


> I got mine at 11dpo with the frer
> But had those faint faint lines on the dollar stores at 9dpo
> 
> Have you tested???

JESS JESS JESS!! Im not sure if you remember me but I was with you and few other women waiting to test at the end of april. Well the af witch got me and I took all of may off. I didn't chart I didnt temp, I didn't even think of ttc and guess what??? Lol I was just waiting on my period to show so I could start birth control and my period never came!!! I got my bfp this morning and my due date is the first week in february!! Oh and congratulations to you too lady!!!


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: that's wonderful!! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## tiatammy

Hello ladies hope all is well woth everyone, Have a question. I got the witch on 5/13/12 so that is cd 1 now today is 5/30/12 so that would mean I am on cd 18 today right? I will explain here as soon as I know weather I am right the doc. has me questioning myself I have been counting my cycles since I started the witch at the age of 12. GRRR HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Jess19

your right!


----------



## tiatammy

Jess19 said:


> your right!

Thanks jess, this doctor has me going nuts, I told him that I am on cd 17 yeaterday which I was, well he tells me that cant be. I have counted and counted over and over again, and have compared my chart with the computer chart that I send him and all is the same, and he says that is not what I sent him, well its funny That my chart says the same thing on my computer and it is the same chart I send him, well I have been charting and sending them to him since sergery last april, all this time 14 months he tells me in email charts look fine or charts look normal, now yesterday when I speak to him on the phone he says they look poopie in his own words, so another words bad, I am so angry with him 14 months they are normal I am told now after 14 months you tell me they are bad, sorry dont mean to ramble jess I an so angry, He wants us to come to kentucky for a tubal XRAY and a repeat SA for HUBBY, and when they come back, he wants to start a fertility pill. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Jess19

Have you thought about getting a second opinion?

Can you post your chart?


----------



## tiatammy

Jess19 said:


> How you feeling grace?!?!

I would love to, but the chart system doc uses is cycle watch and all his patient cant post these charts anywhere, b ut to him, that is what sucks I want others to see it, I thought of using FF, But I cant afford paying for it right now, I only want a charting system for charting the temp to see the temp shifts and to keep track of the cd's, I know I am right with this as far as my cd and this doc has me going crazy, I know if I have a chart for the ladies to look at I would get alot of help right now I have my hands tied GRRRRR HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## MrsStutler

:blush: heeey everyone. It's been so long since I've even been on bnb! Glad to see all the new little beans are happy and growing! 

Things are getting crazy around here, can you believe Roxas is teething already!? He has one little tooth that is just getting past the top of his gums. I also went back to work, it's been tough on me but Roxas is doing great with it though.


----------



## prettynpink29

Gummy bear has arms and legs!! And a skull :happydance: 

166 bpm :cloud9: 

I was told the black spot to the right of baby is where the bleeding is coming from.. But the tech wouldn't tell me anymore then that.. All she would say is the heartbeat was good and that my dr will have the results sometime tonight and I should be expecting a call first thing in the am... Kind of terrified about the results and what is causing the bleeding :(
 



Attached Files:







58cb2e1c.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jess19

Pink I hope its good news :hugs: 
I have bleeding too around my sac but I have yet to see any blood
My dr told me its very common and not to worry about it
I half believe him lol 

Mrs S so glad to hear your little one is handeling you being a working mother big hugs :hugs: for you! I know its hard
I was just telling DH the other day that I'm thinking about being a stay t home mom if we can afford it after the baby is born

Tiatammy there is a free version of FF


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone:hugs: I am sure all will be fine Heather, love the scan pic:kiss::cloud9::hugs:

Hope all is good with you too Jess:hugs:

MRS - I have been seeing your FB updates about Roxas, time has flown by so fast, he looks gorgeous:hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Jess19

Had another scan today at the midwifes
Baby is doing great, measuring at 6 weeks 5 days and heart rate at 127
The cyst on my ovary is still the same size though :-( I was hoping it shrank a little but it didn't....at least it didn't get bigger 
And the bleed semed to be gone! She couldn't find it! :happydance: the dr said it would just absorb and go away lol guess he was right 

The tech gave me a few pics, here's one
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/D566BB98-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

Wow I just realized my dates match my ticker now! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Grace where are you?????


----------



## tiatammy

Jess19 said:


> Had another scan today at the midwifes
> Baby is doing great, measuring at 6 weeks 5 days and heart rate at 127
> The cyst on my ovary is still the same size though :-( I was hoping it shrank a little but it didn't....at least it didn't get bigger
> And the bleed semed to be gone! She couldn't find it! :happydance: the dr said it would just absorb and go away lol guess he was right
> 
> The tech gave me a few pics, here's one
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/D566BB98-orig.jpg[/IMG]

Hi jess, Sooo happy for you and your little bunddle of joy. I am very happy that the bleed is gone, best wishes for the both of you, for a very healthy pregnancy. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## waiting2c

Love the scan pics heather and Jess!! Congrats!!


----------



## Desperado167

So Hapoy for you jess ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

I'm here!! Our TV in the living room went out, so we moved the computer in here and have been using it as a TV, so needless to say, Mommy doesn't get much computer time right now. I'm not pregnant this month. It's ok though, I mean it sucks, but it's still OK. Gonna do another 100mg of Clomid, I'm gonna take a little different approach this month, by the time I O I've made DH erm, perform so to speak, so many times that he has a hard time. So I'm gonna forgo the docs every other day plan and give him a break so that I can make sure he can the day before O and O day. Because I feel like I keep missing my window. 

And I LOVE the scan pics girls :D So precious.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: sorry you didn't catch that/those eggys this cycle. 
I think your plan sounds like an awesome idea! 
Do you remember what your bd schedule was like when you got those bfps before?


----------



## honeysuede

Love the scan pic Jess:thumbup::hugs:

Sorry it didn't work out this month Grace:hugs: sounds like a good plan for next cycle though:hugs::thumbup: xxx


----------



## mammag

Lol, I don't have to remember! I have beautifully kept charts :D One time was BD on O day exactly (which happened to be the same day as his SA) and one was only BD'ing once 2 days BEFORE O day! This month we BD the day before O day, but he couldn't the day of. But I want to make SURE I can BD on O day this month.


----------



## tiatammy

Hi jess I have a question for you sweetie, I got my period on 5/13/12 today I noticed some brown discharge when I went to the rest room, it was like some brown and slight red only on tissue though, could this be implantation? and the other thing this put me on cd 20. next cycle is due in 6 days.HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Jess19

:rofl: gotta love FF! 

Tiatammy def sounds like it could be IB! 
Have you decided to POAS yet? Mabye tomorrow, most tests work about 5 days before AF

I never had IB, not even with my son. Most women don't.

Grace did you ever have any spotting durring implantation?


----------



## tiatammy

Jess19 said:


> :rofl: gotta love FF!
> 
> Tiatammy def sounds like it could be IB!
> Have you decided to POAS yet? Mabye tomorrow, most tests work about 5 days before AF
> 
> I never had IB, not even with my son. Most women don't.
> 
> Grace did you ever have any spotting durring implantation?

OOOH jess I dont want to get my hopes up this has never happened in all the cycles I have ever had, I do hope it is a good sign HUGS HUGS FRIENDS, I thought to wait til AF is due, Im scared.


----------



## mammag

I have absolutely, in none of my pregnancies, ever had ANY kind of spotting at any point, even my miscarriages always started with full on bleeding. So I don't have any experience with that :D


----------



## Jess19

When is af due grace?


----------



## amommy

Going to start TTC off and on with my friend... He is taking me to las Vegas on the 20th of this month and we are meeting tonight since my OPK was positive.. 

I was really shocked because some of you might remember that he was very non committal about the relationship thing, who knows why he decided to start engaging now, but it's ok I will enjoy Las Vegas since I have never been there !

Here is my OPK from today
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-02_16.18.32.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jess19

Looks good!!!! 
What happens in vegas stays in vegas lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Happy birthday to the thread 1year old today lol 

What a crazy year it's been lots of babies and pregnancies and ups and downs but we all had each other oh and 


Congratulations Harri Theo is here :happydance:

&#58650;&#58650;&#58650;&#58650;&#58650;&#58650;&#58650;&#58650;&#58650;&#58650;&#58650;&#58650;&#58650; one for every bfp :happydance:


----------



## harri

Thanks Laura! Happy 1 year thread!!! :happydance: 

Theo Alfie arrived last night and he's doing great:
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/50def0df.jpg

Xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwww harri he so gawwwwwwwwgus how was the birth? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## harri

It was amazing - I got to the hospital at 9cm dilated and had a water birth with gas and air. It was magical! 

How are you hun? Not long now until your appt, are you on countdown? Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

OMFG Harriet, with one 'T,' he is beautiful!:cloud9::cloud9::kiss::kiss:

You stayed home until you were 9cm?:wacko: You are my new hero!:hugs:


And Happy Anniversary, girls!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is that what you guys call a Moses basket? They aren't too popular here. Kinda like an electric lawn mower.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg he's beautiful :cloud9::cloud9:Well done on the birth too :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Harri my appointment is less than 3weeks away so not long ahhhh 

Wow a water birth sounds wonderful and 9cm wow you dun gud girl lol

Brooke haha :rofl: you know you want an electric law mower lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I cannot imagine how many extension cords you would need, to get your entire lawn done.:wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

This is England we don't get acres of land lol just 1 extension does fine lol


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> This is England we don't get acres of land lol just 1 extension does fine lol

:shrug: For your whole yard?:wacko:


----------



## prettynpink29

Happy 1 year girls :happydance:

Congrats Harri he is soooooooo beautiful!!! :):cloud9: and congrats on the natural water birth also!! I am 100% going to have a water birth one day if I am given the chance :thumbup:

:hi: everyone 



Sorry I haven't been on much lately or updated.. We have gotten some bad news with the last scan and Dr's are pushing us to do a CVS, but we are still undecided at the moment :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

CVS is a tough one...had my NT come back high, I would have done amnio, but for reasons I won't go into on the open forum.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> Happy 1 year girls :happydance:
> 
> Congrats Harri he is soooooooo beautiful!!! :):cloud9: and congrats on the natural water birth also!! I am 100% going to have a water birth one day if I am given the chance :thumbup:
> 
> :hi: everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much lately or updated.. We have gotten some bad news with the last scan and Dr's are pushing us to do a CVS, but we are still undecided at the moment :nope:

O babes ,we are right behind you wotever you decide :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## prettynpink29

:hugs::hugs: thanks girls


The 10 week ultrasound the tech reported fluid around baby.. Dr's think it is cystic hygroma... But baby had a strong heartbeat and was wiggling around like crazy, so we are yet to give up hope. CVS has to be done between 11-12 weeks..


----------



## dachsundmom

Did a perinatologist read the report and make the recommendation?


----------



## prettynpink29

Brooke no.... those were the results from OB, FS and radiologist.. We are considering traveling to get a second opinion from a perinatologist. The one we wish to see is a few hours away and she would want a repeat scan, which we have agreed too.


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats Harri he is stunning!!!! Happy anniversary girls  

Laura your appt is getting super close now how exciting!!

Heather :hugs: always here to listen if you need to vent. Hope It turns out that they ere wrong and all is well.


----------



## dachsundmom

H, I am not saying anything against your doctor, please do not take it that way, but go see a specialist and take their recommendation. This is what they do for a living and I am going to be upfront with you, if a certain procedure is out of the question, then you have the option to wait for amnio or ride it out.

The benefit to CVS is that it can be done early and get you results before the 20 week cut-off that most states have for certain things. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

H I agree with B I would definatly get a second opinion before making any descision :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Tracey! :hugs: How are you feeling? 

Laura I txt you this morning :) 

Brooke, the hesitation in the second opinion is our insurance wont cover it because they consider this other dr here in our area a "specialist" so there for the specialist we want to see is considered out of network.. So we are having to come up with a huge chunk of money upfront... still worth it to us.. But the main hesitation is coming from the fact that no matter what results we were given... We will not terminate this pregnancy. OH and I have already made that decision.


----------



## wanabeamama

H I havnt gotten your MSG :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

In that case, I would honestly wait for the NT test and bloods at 12 weeks, bc your insurance will cover it and they will see what they need to see on that scan.

You can move forward with amnio after that date and save whatever money you need, should you need it. You can do NT in two weeks, which is one week later than CVS...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Why do u think they are pushing for the CVS?? Vs. waiting for the NT results and then doing an amino if neccessary?? I was sooooo mad at my dr the other day because OH was getting upset (you could easily tell) and dr just kept pushing for the CVS.. OH finally lost it and told my Dr that we are not terminating no matter what the results are and God has the power to give/take so the outcome is in his hands... Well my Dr then decided to preach to OH how the baby might be in pain and we should really think about that aspect of the situation! I was at lost for words and heartbroken that now either way I am going to have to find a new OB also :(


----------



## Desperado167

prettynpink29 said:


> Thanks Tracey! :hugs: How are you feeling?
> 
> Laura I txt you this morning :)
> 
> Brooke, the hesitation in the second opinion is our insurance wont cover it because they consider this other dr here in our area a "specialist" so there for the specialist we want to see is considered out of network.. So we are having to come up with a huge chunk of money upfront... still worth it to us.. But the main hesitation is coming from the fact that no matter what results we were given... We will not terminate this pregnancy. OH and I have already made that decision.

Am feeling pretty crappy ,have an inner ear infection and blocked eustachian tube :nope:the pain is pretty unbearable but got an antibiotic abd strong painkillers and my hubby is looking after me ,pain a little less today than yesterday so hopefully tomorrow will be better ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good night ladies,am hitting the sack ,love you ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Good night hope you feel better tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Good night!! Sorry about your ear :( feel better T :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Laura! :hi: so glad to see you back here posting :hugs: missed you so! 

Wow I can't believe its been 1 year already!

Brooke how have you been feeling?? 
Do you know what your having?? 

Harri congrats! He is so so so cute! 
That water birth sounds amazeing! 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: pink I'm keeping you and your family I'm my prayers :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Well girls as for me......I'm doing good, but I'm a little upset (more than upset actually)
Today at work they demoted me and told me that due to me being pregnant and not being able to work 50-60hrs a week durring christmas time because ill be 8months pregnant they are going to lower my position :-( 
Idk what to do now


----------



## MrsStutler

wow, I can't believe it has been a year already! 

I am so jealous of you Harri!! I hope my second time around is better. I so wish we could do waterbirths in my town and gas and air sounds AWESOME. Congrats again!

I hope everything turns out ok for you Pink! I will be saying my prayers.

So I got big news, if you missed it on FB, I was finally accepted to our nursing program here! I have to drive to another campus about an hour away but I'm in!! I'm terrified and excited at the same time. It is a TON of work from what I hear. Plus I'm just insane enough to want to continue with our plans of TTC #2 in late August :wacko:


----------



## amommy

Pink, if I were you, and this is just my opinion I may avoid a risky procedure like amnio or cvs which may cause a spontaneous loss (it's only a small risk but its still there) and wait for the NT screening.. Doctors want answers because they are "clinical" about things, they want a diagnosis so they can steer people in one direction or another! I worry when people who are not wanting to terminate get done and the doctor starts to push for that. 
My 4th child had an issue which we didn't find out about until 29 weeks, we were offered the chance to terminate since her chances for survival were 10%, but like you we decided to continue on and let it be in God's hands, her life however long it was on Earth had a plan (not overly religious but this is how we looked at it). I think like Brooke said it is good to get a specialists opinion as they are much more educated on all of the pregnancy complications since they see them more often and I agree; but it sounds like the cost is crazy high (as with all things medical in this country). 
Whatever your decision know that I am here for you, and I do understand and am here if you would like to talk. 
Hoping the new scans come back with much better results, sending you positive vibes! 
Christi


----------



## amommy

Harri, 
What an adorable little man, Congratulations!


----------



## Butterfly67

Harri, he is gorgeous, massive congrats :cloud9: :hugs:

Heather, what the girls said makes a lot of sense :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Amommy, great that you can ttc again, enjoy Vegas :happydance:

B, you don't have an electric lawn mower? :saywhat: :haha:

T, hope you are feeling better :hugs:

Jess that would be illegal in the uk for sure :growlmad::growlmad:

Mrs stutler great news congrats :happydance:

Grace, Laura :hi:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi ladies:hugs: Happy birthday to this wonderful thread:hugs:

Harri -wow, congrats that is wonderful news & he is gorgeous:hugs:

Heather - I am so sorry you're going through this worry, you;re in my thoughts

Hi Laura & B!! missed yooouuuuuu:hugs::hugs:

Christi - glad to hear you are ttc again:hugs:

Hi to everyone else, love you all loads:hugs:

As for me I have had a rough few days, am going to visit my mum in hospital today, she had a mild heart attack & appears to have a blockage that needs operating on:cry::cry: she is only 48. As a result of teh stress (I assume) I have been feeling unwell & haing dizzy/sick spells with aches & pains etc. Baby is fine I think though as I have been feeling a lot of movement.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya :hi: wow Kayla your going for #2 in august wow :D 

Omg T that's so sad about your mum she is very young for that :cry: I hope your feeling better :( :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, that is awful about your job, but sadly, the norm for the States and retail. Does your job carry your health insurance and will they offer you benefits for part-time?:nope::hugs:

Kayla, wow! You definitely have a full plate going, but I don't doubt for a minute that you'll get through all of it! So, we will have Christi, Laura, M, and you POAS? I cannot wait!:happydance: And Roxas is a cutie!:cloud9:

T3, it sounds like your mum is going to need angio and I am sorry to hear that. Luckily, it is a very routine procedure and she should feel better almost immediately. And she is young, but just bc she needs it now, does not mean she'll be looking at a lifetime of problems. If she makes some lifestyle changes, there is no reason why this cannot be a one off.:hugs:

Ummm M, no. IDK anyone with an electric lawn mower around here.:haha:

Grace, Heather, T1, T2, and LLL...Happy Monday!:flower::winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Christi, you will love Vegas! And, I think you'll also be pleasantly surprised, the place is a lot better then some people imagine it to be.:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Harri!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Heather :hugs: Sorry you have to go through any kind of worry hun :hugs: 

Jess, that just sucks :( I'm sorry. 

1 Year!! That's crazy!! I'm so happy to see all of you pregnant or with babies :D 

AFM, AF isn't here, must have been a day off on my O day or something. Thought I was 15 dpo today, but guess maybe I'm 14? Even :sex: last night didn't bring her on.


----------



## dachsundmom

G, I think you are like 14.5DPO or something, lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey G Did you test today?


----------



## mammag

Not today, I tested I think 13 dpo and it was negative. Very negative.


----------



## wanabeamama

But why not today? :(


----------



## wanabeamama

It might of only been 12dpo?


----------



## dachsundmom

wanabeamama said:


> It might of only been 12dpo?

Are you thinking OV might have been CD18?


----------



## wanabeamama

There is always the possibility


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## mammag

If Ov was CD 18 then there is NO chance, lol. There was no BD. Things have been so busy with work and stuff that we just haven't had much of a chance. I'll be happy if O was CD 18 though because DH is going out of town this month, and if AF starts today then it'll put O right when he's gone. If I could O a little later than he will be here when it's time. :D


----------



## mammag

Tested :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







15dpo.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## wanabeamama

Well G sperm can last 3-5 days, how long is he away?


----------



## mammag

He's actually going back out on the road for good. We were going through some old pictures a couple of weeks ago and he found one of his old pay check stubs. He got paid weekly and it was for $2,979, so he got to thinking about how 'good' the money was, and completely forgetting how much he hated being away and wound up calling his old boss. He has to be in Kansas on the 13th. They said he would be working 8 days on and 6 days off, but that's what they said before, and back then he wound up having about 2 days off every two weeks. So we'll see. But he should start on the 13th and be gone 8 days.


----------



## dachsundmom

G, can you put that pic up, unaltered, please?


----------



## mammag

Yup, ignore the time stamp, kids have been messing with the camera again.
 



Attached Files:







15dpo1.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dachsundmom

I wish I could say I see something, but it does look BFN to me.


----------



## mammag

Oh yes, it's for sure :bfn: and even if it wasn't I shouldn't have to squint to see a line at this point. Just waiting for next cycle and hoping I don't have to drive to Kansas for Baby Making Sex :D


----------



## dachsundmom

mammag said:


> Oh yes, it's for sure :bfn: and even if it wasn't I shouldn't have to squint to see a line at this point. Just waiting for next cycle and hoping I don't have to drive to Kansas for Baby Making Sex :D

I wouldn't drive to Kansas for any sex.:haha: Maybe with T's new schedule, it's time to freeze the jizz and do IUI?


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: aw grace I was hoping for a little squinter :hugs: 

Were you temping in between your temp today and the last one?


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha I agree with B lol

:hi: Jess


----------



## MrsStutler

Aw I was trying my hardest to see something there grace, just hoping. :hugs: I hope the new job works out better than last time. I would have a cow if DH had to be gone for that long!

Thanks for the support everyone :thumbup: I'm insane, but confidently insane. 

Oh and I have to add, I've never even heard of an electric lawn mower, that sounds so odd to me! Then again...all of our grass here is fake so the actual concept of grass that has to be mowed sounds very odd too.:haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all! So nice to see everyone back in our thread. Feels like its been ages since we all spoke!

Mrs S, congrats on getting accepted, that is fantastic news! your wee man is so cute too!

Grace - I tried squinting from all angles but cant really see anything, sorry! Next month is your month though! im sure of it!

B - How are you doing? Have you got a wee bump yet?

T2 - How are things going with you? Havent heard from you in ages!

M - How are you feeling? 

T3 - Hope your visit to your mum went well, I hope she feels better soon.

Laura - :hugs: Missed you!!

Heather - Thinking of you and your little bean. Keep us informed of how things are going.

Jess - That sucks about your workplace, it annoys me when employers discrimate against pregnancy!

Anyone I have inadvertantly missed - :hugs: hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi Laura


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:

Good morning!


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: :coffee: 

Just saw a lovley picture of Harri with theo on Facebook she looked so glam :) 


How is everyone today?


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow, sounds like Harri recovered very quickly!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good Morning Ladies. Sorry I haven't been around much. Summer break and all. We are all well here. Here are some updated pictures. Penelope is weighing around 11 pounds now and doing so well. We are still EBF with no issues. She can roll over from back to front and also front to back. She will do a complete 360 degree turn to watch the tv when she is laying on the floor. :haha: She is drooling so much now..no sign of teeth yet but I think soon. Hello to everyone and :hugs:

Dalton and Penny..he sure loves his baby sister so much
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/0602120939c.jpg
Miss Priss having tummy time..she is just so alert...only sleeps at night.
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/0523121954g.jpg
I just love these chunker cheeks!:kiss:
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/0519121608a.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

B it seems like she recovered Pretty quick she looks amaizing :D 

Mer she is beautiful and growing so quick.


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, beautiful pics!:cloud9::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone still feeling pretty crap and it's my birthday :shrug:Been in bed since Friday ,hope everyone's ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Happy birthday

I'm sorry your not very well hope you get better soon :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Happy Birthday!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Finally got Penelope to smile for a picture this morning! We just love her so much!
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/0605120836.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwww beautiful :D


----------



## Jess19

Happy B Day!!!!!


----------



## Jess19

Aw what a beautiful smile!!


----------



## amommy

Happy Birthday despie, SUCKS to be sick on your bday, hope you feel better soon! 

Thanks Brooke for the heads up about Vegas, he spent the whole night this past weekend when we DTD telling me about all of his antics with his co-workers (all cops) in Vegas! They tell everyone they are sanitation engineers (garbage men), then when someone questioned them they said they remove the "garbage" off the streets! haha.. He is a dork. 
Cute cute pics of Penelope, and Theo. Penelope looks like she is a wirey girl on the move! Thanks for sharing!
4 dpo here, think my timing may have been a bit late, but only time we could see each other! I did have temp rise but it was 10pm Sat before we were able to "connect" haha
Take care all, and sorry I have been away, hugs to everyone! 
Christi


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone, hope you're all ok:hugs:
Mer - lovely pics:hugs:
Hope you had a nice bday & feel better now T2:hugs:

My mum is having her angio as we speak so should hear how that has gone in the next hour or so:shrug:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww T I will be thinking of you and your mummy :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Aww T I will be thinking of you and your mummy :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks sweetie:hugs::hugs::hugs: how are you? xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Thinking of you t. Let us know how she goes :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm just fine T thanks :hugs:

Hey T wow Only 21 days to go :D


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, keep us posted!:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks ladies, you are all so sweet:hugs::kiss:

Well after a stressful 3 hours of waiting I spoke ti mum, the angio went well, they went in through the groin which has caused a lot of pain but they found the blockage & put a stent in, so wil be on meds for the rest of her life & needs to make a few life changes but there is no reason why she wont be fine in a few weeks. They even said she should be able to go home tomorrow. I am so relieved, I had a mini melt down at work earlier after phoning the hospital & being told she was still being treated I start thinking bad things but it all turned out ok & I am so so pleased.:hugs:
xxx


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: that's wonderful news, I'm so glad to hear she's going to be ok


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> :hugs: that's wonderful news, I'm so glad to hear she's going to be ok

Thank you:hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Laura!! Yup 21 days to go. It seems so close yet so far away. Getting a bit nervous about it all lol. How are you doing? Less than 3 weeks till ur appt!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

T3 I'm so glad your mum is doing well send her our love &#57378;&#57378;&#57378;&#57378;&#57378;

T1 awww it must get quite scary near the end but try to think past the hard bit and concentrate on the baby :) 

2weeks tomorrow I can't wait I have my list of questions etc


----------



## waiting2c

woohoo! 2 weeks!

I cant wait to hear how you get on!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I had a counselling session at the hospital last week and she had my notes and let slip we need ICSI but I shouldn't have found that out until the appointment so I don't know the exact reason for it but I'm glad BC I heard it improves chances.


----------



## waiting2c

Excellent! That sounds quite promising! Anythign that improves chances is what you want!


----------



## wanabeamama

It sure is :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

T3, I am so glad that your mum is doing so well!:happydance:


T1, are you nesting yet?:haha:


----------



## amommy

Glad your mom is ok Honeysuede
Glad you got good news at the specialist.. wannabe!
Posted a new pic on my siggy, my daughters first class of ballet!


----------



## Jess19

Laura ill be counting down the days with you! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## honeysuede

Luara, only 2 weeks to go, that's great news:happydance::hugs:

I am going with my best mate to London after work to see Simon Amstell so that should be just what I need after the last few days:hugs:

Hope everyone is ok & has a great Thursday
xxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Hey b. Nope not nesting yet. Can't be far off though I hope. My house could use me having the will to clean it!!

Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## amommy

HI 7 dpo am I seeing things?
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-09 16.44.25.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 9









2012-06-09 17.18.21.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Desperado167

amommy said:


> HI 7 dpo am I seeing things?

I can def see something :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm just not sure...:shrug:


----------



## Jess19

I can see it! 
That's what mine looked like at 7 dpo, well now like 8


----------



## honeysuede

I do see *something*:hugs: xx


----------



## amommy

Thanks girls, I think its just the dollar store "tease" line.. But time will tell I guess.. Would love to see your 7 dpo tests Jess if you could repost them! if not thats ok too.. Thanks for the comments ladies


----------



## honeysuede

amommy said:


> Thanks girls, I think its just the dollar store "tease" line.. But time will tell I guess.. Would love to see your 7 dpo tests Jess if you could repost them! if not thats ok too.. Thanks for the comments ladies

Any update hun? keeping everything crossed for you:hugs: xx


----------



## Jess19

I will look for a pix, not sure if I have one

Yes.....any update?


----------



## Jess19

this is 9 dpo
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/8E18F268-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## amommy

9 dpo was quite blank! :( but it's ok, on to next cycle.. Thanks for thinking of me girls!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: so sorry hun 
:dust: lots of dust for next cycle :dust:


----------



## amommy

Thanks lovely jess!


----------



## honeysuede

:nope: sorry to hear that. But it's not over til AF remember. I got :bfn: AT 9DPO then:bfp: at 10dpo so there is hope:hugs:xx


----------



## amommy

Thanks Honey! I had a couple lines today, but they are the same kind of faint barely there lines.


----------



## Desperado167

amommy said:


> Thanks Honey! I had a couple lines today, but they are the same kind of faint barely there lines.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

well that sounds promising that you gotmore lines:thumbup: keep testing xxx:hugs:


----------



## Jess19

That does sound good! 
Have you tested today? 
Or maybe tried a different test.....FRER maybe?


----------



## wanabeamama

1week today :D I'm anxious now eeek


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> 1week today :D I'm anxious now eeek

I was thinking of you this morning hun & thinking it must be close now, yay!!!!!:happydance::hugs:
xxxx


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey laura that's so exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsStutler

Jess19 said:


> That does sound good!
> Have you tested today?
> Or maybe tried a different test.....FRER maybe?

I agree! Fingers crossed:thumbup:

Laura- How exciting! I bet this week is going to fly by!

Jess- How are you feeling? Do you feel preggo yet? :haha:

Well I decided to quit my job :wacko: I know I'm insane but my school schedule is 4 days a week! There is no way I'm fitting in homework plus family time in just 3 days so the job had to go. Not entirely sure what we are going to do money wise, but I'm sure it will work out. I'm so excited to be done working in retail- hopefully I never have to go back!


----------



## honeysuede

Good for you MRS It will all work out fine I am sure:hugs: xx


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo only a week Laura!! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Jess19

MrS I'm actually not doing so well today :-( the nausea is terrible today! Some days I'm perfectly fine then others I'm gagging at the sight and smell of everything lol idk what each day will bring. 
I had a scan the other day at a school (my friend is in school for ultrasound) so I let her and a bunch of other girls practice scanning and taking measurments. I'm measurin 1 day ahead! So maybe I'm 8weeks 6days today! :happydance: 
Ill post a pic in a min

I actually just qiut my job too! I know what you mean about working in retail, and I'm never going back! Lol 
I couldn't take all the stress from the incident that happened a few weeks ago between anoher employee and my manager. Its hard enough working ALL the time and not seeing my family but ill be damned if I'm going to do it under those conditions. Everyone was treating me like crap so I decided that ill be a stay at home mom!  DH really wants me to just be at home with the kids


----------



## Jess19

Here is my little bean! 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/9B1E777B-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww kayla Roxas is so cute :) 
Jess lovley picture :) 
T3 how's your mum? 
T1 Omg 13 days to go it could be any min :)


----------



## dachsundmom

For everyone! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

brooke did you have your gender scan??? 
Sorry I might have missed that announcment


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies sorry I haven't posted in a long time but I do have a read through :)

Harri- CONGRATULATIONS your little man is absolutely gorgeous :)

Jess- I love the scan :) so happy for you :)

Wanabeamamma- so glad your appointment is only next week you can finally move forward :)

Honeysuede & dachundmom- hope your pregnancies are going well??

Mammag- how are you? I've missed you on the other thread since I have been back I hope you are okay???

Sorry if I have missed people please do not take offence I am on my phone


----------



## waiting2c

I know scary huh that it could be any minute!! Finish work today which is exciting!

Jess - love the scan pic. Hope your sickness passes soon!!

Will you update on here after appt Laura? Can't wait to hear how it went.

Anyone heard from heather lately.. Been thinking of her.


----------



## Jess19

Yeah where has Grace been???


----------



## mammag

I'm here :D Have been stalking, but not posting much, I'm trying to relax and not totally obsess this month, and I find that if I post much on B&B it is counterproductive to my TIE mission!! Lol. Love the scan pic though Jess :D How precious, it looks like a girl :D


----------



## Jess19

Why do you say girl?? 
Iv read that early sono pics can be a clue to gender but I don't understand how?


----------



## Jess19

Grace is your DH back at work on the road?


----------



## wanabeamama

Hello ladies I am afraid I have some heartbreaking news about Heather, I received a message from her this morning to say she has suffered another tragedy I don't have details of what happened but I pray she can find the strength to get through this :cry::cry::cry:

:hugs: for Heather


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura, thank you for updating us!

This is just so sad and I feel simply awful for her.

:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:-( ill be keeping her in my prayers :cry:


----------



## waiting2c

Oh no!!!! That's awful. I am so sorry to hear it. Am thinking of her.


----------



## Desperado167

Omg no :nope::nope::nope::cry::cry:O heather I am so terribly sorry ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

Oh my god, I just saw this :cry: I am just absolutely heart broken for you Heather. Shit, I'm so very sorry.


----------



## MrsStutler

:cry: Oh Heather, my heart just breaks for you. :cry:

Jess- I love the scan pic :happydance: Always fun seeing the little beans!

Well...I need therapy...I swear there is something very, very wrong with my head. My BIL and SIL just announced that they are pregnant...and I feel jealous. :wacko: Seriously, what the hell is wrong with me!?


----------



## Butterfly67

Omg heather I am so so sorry that you have to go through this again :nope::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

h no that is terrible:cry::cry::cry: life can be so cruel, my heart goes out to Heather, so so sorry:hugs::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## mammag

Laura, I was wondering if you could help out a friend of mine, it's a question about dying hair. I told her I would ask you to look at her thread. Thanks!!! :D

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/beauty-fashion/1053919-advice-please-best-way-dye-hair-black.html


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla, are you thinking about moving your TTC date forward?


----------



## wanabeamama

How are all you ladies? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

I hope everybody is having a great day! I'm having fun spoiling DH today- I'm an "over-giver" sometimes:haha:



dachsundmom said:


> Kayla, are you thinking about moving your TTC date forward?

As much as I want to it wouldn't be a smart idea with my school schedule although if my cycle stays on schedule we will be TTC at either the very end of July or the late part of August. I've been doing OPKs to try and figure out what my cycle is doing and oddly enough it seems to be behaving itself:haha: The plan is to try and plan having #2 right as school ends so I will have the whole summer with the new baby. I'm hoping and praying that things go to plan...for once.


----------



## MrsStutler

I hope everybody is having a great day! I'm having fun spoiling DH today- I'm an "over-giver" sometimes:haha:



dachsundmom said:


> Kayla, are you thinking about moving your TTC date forward?

As much as I want to it wouldn't be a smart idea with my school schedule although if my cycle stays on schedule we will be TTC at either the very end of July or the late part of August. I've been doing OPKs to try and figure out what my cycle is doing and oddly enough it seems to be behaving itself:haha: The plan is to try and plan having #2 right as school ends so I will have the whole summer with the new baby. I'm hoping and praying that things go to plan...for once.


----------



## Jess19

That sounds like a good plan! :thumbup:


----------



## honeysuede

Good Plan Mrs:thumbup:

Laura, 3 days til youre appointment yay!!!!!:happydance:

I hope Heather is ok, I am worried about her:cry:
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla, that sounds like a very good plan and I hope it works out for you. How long did it take for AF to return? Did you have one while you were BFing?:flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> Good Plan Mrs:thumbup:
> 
> Laura, 3 days til youre appointment yay!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> I hope Heather is ok, I am worried about her:cry:
> xxxx

Yes 3 days I'm getting very nervous :wacko:

I have heard from heather she is staying with family when she gets out of hospital :cry: poor H


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey Laura how exciting!! 
Is your DH excited?


----------



## wanabeamama

He's not really said much lol he doesn't quite get How this is a BIG appointment if we were actually starting treatment on Thursday he would be but he's one that doesn't get excited about Christmas until he's opening presents lol


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> He's not really said much lol he doesn't quite get How this is a BIG appointment if we were actually starting treatment on Thursday he would be but he's one that doesn't get excited about Christmas until he's opening presents lol

My OH is the same. I know you are nervous hun but it's a great step forward:hugs: can't wait to hear how it goes:hugs: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks T it's just taken so long to get here and we still have the hardest part to come but I'm glad things are on the move. 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Yes please keep us updated! I can't wait to hear how it goes! 
I have everything crossed for you! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks jess, the appointment is late afternoon but I have to go back to work right after it so I will update as soon as I can :wacko: it doesn't feel real yet but I'm sure it will on Thursday :/ 
How are you feeling?


----------



## MrsStutler

dachsundmom said:


> Kayla, that sounds like a very good plan and I hope it works out for you. How long did it take for AF to return? Did you have one while you were BFing?:flower:

Yup I'm just lucky enough to get AF back even while EBF. AF came back about 2 months after Roxas was born, right on schedule with what FF was predicting for once.


----------



## MrsStutler

wanabeamama said:


> Thanks jess, the appointment is late afternoon but I have to go back to work right after it so I will update as soon as I can :wacko: it doesn't feel real yet but I'm sure it will on Thursday :/
> How are you feeling?

Fingers crossed it goes well for you!


----------



## prettynpink29

:angel:Haven Rae was born on June 12, 2012:angel:

My baby girl passed away less then 24 hours after us seeing her little heart flickering away on the u/s machine. 

I am officially done TTC and I have made the decision to split from my OH due to events that happened while in the hospital. I never imagined that I could EVER experience such heart ache in one year. I don't think that I will ever come to terms or understand why this is the life I was given. Rite now, I just wish so badly that I went with my baby girl.

I wanted to say thank you ladies for all your support throughout the last year. :hugs:


Heather


----------



## Butterfly67

Heather, I am so so sorry. My heart breaks for you. I hope you have some supportive and loving people around you to help you get through this somehow. :cry::cry::cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Oh heather I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: :cry: :hugs: I hope you find some light at the end of this long dark tunnel :hugs: I can even begin to imgine what your going through, it breaks my heart to know someone as wonderful as you has to endure such hearache :cry: I will be praying for you


----------



## waiting2c

Oh heather! There are no words to express how awful I feel for you. I am so so so sorry. No one should have to deal with what you are going through. If there is ever anything we can do for you please do not hesitate to ask. I hope you have a massive support group to turn to out there. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Heather, I am truly so sorry to hear you are going through such terrible times again:cry::cry: I so wish I could help somehow. I hope you have a good support network & take the time you need to grieve. Thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MrsStutler

Heather just know we are all here for you. If you EVER need anything you can email me personally ([email protected]). I will be praying for you to get through this and I know you are a strong woman who will come out on top. My heart is broken for you and I wish there were words that could make everything all better, but there just aren't any. The best I can do is be here to talk and offer my virtual hugs and ears. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

God luck today Laura! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

She should be at her appt right now!:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I cried all the way back to work :( I have an AMH of 2.6 she doesn't seem to think I will respond very well and my hormones are all over the place she said they will try first cycle with my eggs and see what the response is like also I have to go for an injection on Sunday that lasts 10 weeks to suppress my ovaries and reduce endo the injection is called prostap I feel so negative now I don't have much hope, oh and S's morphology was 1% reason we need icsi.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Awwwwwwww Laura!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs: thank you :hugs:


----------



## scerena

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: thinking of you hoping you respond to the drugs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you well it's a long wait to find out lol damn I feel like ive just wished this whole year away :(


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Laura I really hope the drugs will work for you, you are for sure in my prayers!

I've been doing OPKs for most of my cycle trying to figure out what is going on in my cycle. According to FF ovulation should be any day, what do you gals think? The last one kind of looks positive to me. I hate stupid OPKs...so confusing :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks ladies I'm feeli g much better today I think it was just the 10 weeks of drugs before stimming and the low AMH both took me by supprise but I guess this is what has to be done and it's the path that's made for me so instead of stomping down that road feeling sorry for myself I will skip with a smile after all I'm very lucky to have the opportunity to do IVF so as of now it's one skip at a time :)


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :hugs: your such a wonderfuly strong woman Laura :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: that's very sweet of you jess, I try but it gets to us all :hugs:
I can't believe your 10 weeks tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla, I say Sunday at the latest.:thumbup:


----------



## Jess19

I know me too! 
I'm actually 10weeks1day today. My dates changed at my last can and I never fixed my ticker lol they'll prob move around acouple days through out this pregnancy. 
I got a pic ill post in a minute


----------



## Jess19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/C46228F0-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## waiting2c

Cool scan pic Jess!!!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww lovley pic jess Yey I'm so happy things are going well :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Hi Ladies!! :D Sorry I've been MIA, T went to Kansas to work and since it was O time I went with him :D But I am home now thank god and 2 dpo :D I feel like I did every thing right and can't wait for my 2ww to be over!!!

Heather, I was so sorry to read your last post, I can't imagine what you much be going through, but am always here if you need someone to talk to :hugs: 

Laura, I'm sorry about your blood test results. I hope this next few months just flies by for you!! :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi hope everyone is doing ok & having a good weekend:hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning :hugs:

I'm going for my injection at 1.30 :(


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Morning :hugs:
> 
> I'm going for my injection at 1.30 :(

Hope it goes well:hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well it's official my uterus is now the property of st Mary's hospital lol the injection wasn't too bad but it feels bruised now. 

My official ivf start date is 3rd September I have an appointment 8am for needle teach and collect al my injections and start with a further 2 weeks of down reg and then onto Stims for 2 weeks I feel quite excited now Yey


----------



## mammag

YAY!!!!!!!! So glad you are excited!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Feels like its been a year of waiting and not doing anything so it's great to finally have a date even if it is a while away lol


----------



## waiting2c

Yay glad you have a date and can countdown to some action now!!!


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh I'm so excited for you Laura!:happydance:


----------



## mammag

Hey waiting!! Shouldn't you be popping out a baby boy any second now??


----------



## waiting2c

I hope so!!! I'm all done working now, and just playing the waiting game. Kinda hoping its sooner rather than later!


----------



## Jess19

Hey gils :hi: 

Laura I'm so glad you have a date! :happydance: so glad its all falling into place for you 

Grace how have you been?!?! I haven't seen you on much lately

Waiting can't wait to see your little guy.....you are going to post a pic right


----------



## waiting2c

Yup ill post a pic when he arrives 

How are you feeling Jess?


----------



## mammag

I'm good!! I just got home from Kansas, and they apparently don't have wifi in Kansas, or 3G!! So, needless to say, no internet, or cell phone for that matter :D


----------



## Jess19

Oh how ever did you manage!? Lol I wouldn't know what to do


----------



## mammag

I didn't! Lol, manage that is, which is why I came home 18 days before T!! Lol, I couldn't take it anymore, it was like a nightmare, as soon as I O'ed I got in the car and drove as fast as I could back to Ohio :D


----------



## Jess19

:rofl: haha that's funny. 
What a long boring car ride though, how long did it take you?


----------



## mammag

Ohh, there was nothing boring about this car ride, a 4 year old and 7 year old and my dog in tow? It was a very interesting ride, I made it most of the way the first day, stopped to sleep at a rest stop at about 11pm and drove the last 2 hours or so in the morning. It really wasn't that bad, except for right at the end of the first day, I wasn't super tired per say, but I felt really weird, kind of like how you feel after getting off a boat after a whole day, like when I would stop at a light or something I felt like the car was still moving! That's why I had to stop for the night, I didn't think I was fit to be driving anymore.


----------



## Jess19

Oh man you had a car full! Lol but you made it! 

I wanted to go to fl next summer but that would be really hard with a 5month old. Plus id have to find a sitter for the dog, she's too big to take anywhere but camping lol 

So ......how are you feeling about this cycle? 
You had a nice temp rse this am


----------



## Jess19

How was your scan last week?


----------



## mammag

Didn't quite make the scan, lol. Had to go get O time BD, which I thought was more important. And I am feeling confused about this cycle, I feel weird, off. Like I didn't even O to be honest, but I'm pretty sure I did. So I don't know how I feel, not really hopeful though.
 



Attached Files:







hahahahaa.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jess19

Lol your attached image is funny, where did you find it ar?

:hugs: I hope this is a good cycle for you :hugs: 
Def keep us updated! Don't dissappear on us lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Did someone on here get a puppy not long ago? I have been asked to take one on but I just don't know how much attention they need I havnt as a dog since I was little.


----------



## mammag

That would be me! And I'm gonna go there and say it, if I could go back and talk to myself then, lol; I would say DON'T GET THE PUPPY!! But... that's just me, he is SO much work, and effort, and needs SO much attention, but he's here now; so I'm making the best of it, but I had completely forgotten how much work a new puppy can be. He absolutely destroys the house, pees everywhere, eats the speakers to my TV, and any shoe he can find. He likes to chew on my hair, which hurts, he rips my clothes if I don't pay attention to him when I'm walking by, and he insists on dumping the water bowl as soon as I fill it up, every single time; and going to drink out of the toilet. Lmao, but... other than that, he's a joy :D 

But really, I'm sure it will be worth it when I can get him a little better trained.


----------



## mammag

Oh, and yesterday morning, he ate my BBT. Completely chewed the end off of it. It's still working, but I don't know how accurate it is, so gonna have to get a new one.


----------



## mammag

Oh, and Jess, the website printed on the bottom, lifelossandotherthings. I LOVE the website, they have a blog "can i get pregnant if he puts it in my ear" that is freaking HILARIOUS :D And don't worry, I won't disappear!! I'm stuck here, without a job, or a husband for the next 15 days, so that's well after AF is due, you guys will be updated at every turn!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol oh jeez maybe not then, I don't need that kind of stress lol 
Damn did he go in the car too? Lol


----------



## mammag

Oh my geez no! I knew that would be too much, I just took Bella and left Charlie with my neighbor while I was gone. I was afraid he would think he belonged to her when I got back, but he still loved me. But yes, he really is very stressful, but he's also a puppy, and not ALL puppies are so hard, I suggest maybe taking the puppy for a day or two to see if he fits in if that's an option.


----------



## Jess19

I just got a puppy too, she's 5 months old rght now and yes she's a pain in the butt! 
The hardest thing for me is not being able to do much because she has to be let out every couple hours and its hard to go anywhere or do anything. My schedule revolves around the puppy.
Oh not to mention geting up in the middle of the night at lest once to let her out OR as soon as I wake up, like witin 30 seconds of the dog waking up. Lol our kids know to tell us when te dog gets up so she can be let out


----------



## mammag

Where is everyone!!??? I'm SOOO BORED!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: how's your TWW?


----------



## mammag

Freaking longest 2ww ever in history. And without a symptom to be found, which makes it even MORE boring, I don't have anything to ask Dr. Google, like "left breast bigger than right breast 6 dpo" you know, that kinda thing :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: well no symptoms is a symptom lol


----------



## mammag

Amazing! Off to google, BFP with NO symptoms :D


----------



## Jess19

Grace I didn't have any symptoms for the LONGEST time! I was a bit worrysome but its actually very common. I even joined a thread, its called "I feel fine gang" there's a ton of girls that don't have any symptoms. 
I'm almost 11 weeks and still feel pretty good. I have slight boob pain and sometimes I'm a little sick feeling but other than those symptoms and being super sleepy (which I was with DS) its hard to tell I'm rego

When are you going to POAS?


----------



## mammag

Lol, we are talking to ME aren't we :D I already have a testing thread over in the HPT gallery :haha:


----------



## Jess19

Oh I think I'll go take a look!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi how is everyone? I will be glad when it;s 4.30 & the weekend starts, stressful at work at the mo.

Any updates Grace?

xxx:hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Doing good over here! 

Yes grace any updates?! I anxiously await your tests every morning!


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: :hi::hi::hi:


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi Laura! How are you?


----------



## honeysuede

Glad you;re doing good Jess:hugs:

Hi lovely Laura:hugs:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## mammag

Hi!!! Yup, new test over on the thread. Not much to look at though, still have to use my webcam to take them and their blurry and awful :( But I will get an SD card today.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Hi!!! Yup, new test over on the thread. Not much to look at though, still have to use my webcam to take them and their blurry and awful :( But I will get an SD card today.

Looking good G:thumbup: hurry up with the SD card:haha::haha: xxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Those tests look good Grace, I have my fingers crossed. You are a brave girl getting a puppy! They are such pains sometimes...but then they look at you all cute-like.

I have 7 more weeks of work left until I'm officially unemployed :thumbup: I've started doing online freelance writing stuff to attempt a little income, hopefully it ends up paying off. Not too much new here, looks like I O'd somewhere in between the 21st and the 25th. We will officially start TTC number 2 at the end of July/start of August. None of our family really knows we are serious about TTC so soon...mostly because I know they will give me that "you are insane and need to be committed" look. The little monster is getting SO big, I can't believe he is almost four months old, time just goes waaaaay too fast. He is happily bouncing away in his whinnie the pooh jumpy activity center right now. I can't believe he is big enough for it.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everybody!


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey :hi: wow kayla on to #2 I'm gona get lapped lol my sister had 2 very close together a girl then a boy and they are very close :hugs:



Well I'm certainly getting side effects from the lupron my head has been pounding for 2 days and I keep going really hot and tired but it reminds me im doing somthing :D 

How are you all?


----------



## MrsStutler

:hugs: Sorry you're getting yucky side effects Laura. I guess it's working though!

Doing good this morning. Just sitting here fantasy shopping at the Disney store online :haha: I felt like the worst mommy ever when I woke up though. I got a full nights sleep...but only because our baby monitor stopped working in the middle of the night! Roxas has been in his own room for the past 2 nights and I can't hear him all the way across the house- especially when I'm sleeping. So I guess I unintentionally did the CIO thing. I felt so awful, but he woke up this morning with big smiles, so that helped.


----------



## mammag

Lol, mom's have done CIO for centuries :D I don't think he will be permanently scarred :D


----------



## Jess19

Grace are you still testing?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hello ladies! :hugs: Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all, how is everyone? G - any more tests? Laura - hope you;re feeling ok
xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi girls 

:hugs: grace I hope your doing ok


----------



## mammag

I'm good! I tested yesterday, but haven't today, and I don't think I will anymore this month to be honest. I also won't be able to TTC this coming month, T will be back in Kansas on O day, and I am NOT going back there. Lol. So things are gonna be put on hold for now i guess.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies. Devon Zane roke was born at 12.03am on 2/7/12. He was a whopper at 10.6 pounds taking us all by surprise. He suffered a bit of trauma on the way out and is in nicu at the moment but doing well. Will post a pic when I can.

Hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## mammag

Congrats Waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My little boy's Bday was yesterday!!!!! :D Huge congrats to you!!!!!! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

waiting2c said:


> Hey ladies. Devon Zane roke was born at 12.03am on 2/7/12. He was a whopper at 10.6 pounds taking us all by surprise. He suffered a bit of trauma on the way out and is in nicu at the moment but doing well. Will post a pic when I can.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well xx

Aw congrats and ouch! Glad he is doing well :happydance::cloud9::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

waiting2c said:


> Hey ladies. Devon Zane roke was born at 12.03am on 2/7/12. He was a whopper at 10.6 pounds taking us all by surprise. He suffered a bit of trauma on the way out and is in nicu at the moment but doing well. Will post a pic when I can.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well xx

Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance: Can't wait to see pictures of the little guy!


----------



## Desperado167

waiting2c said:


> Hey ladies. Devon Zane roke was born at 12.03am on 2/7/12. He was a whopper at 10.6 pounds taking us all by surprise. He suffered a bit of trauma on the way out and is in nicu at the moment but doing well. Will post a pic when I can.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well xx

:happydance::happydance:Wonderful news :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## scerena

Congratulations :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: congrats!!! That's wonderful news!!! 
:hugs: hope he's doing good, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Jess19

So DH and I were talking the other day and he told me that if this little bean is a girl than he want to start TTC within months after the baby is born! And even if its a boy he might still want to have another right away. 
I can't believe he's already thinking about more and this one isn't even here yet
Lol maybe he'll change his mind once the baby is here and crying at 2 am


----------



## MrsStutler

Jess19 said:


> So DH and I were talking the other day and he told me that if this little bean is a girl than he want to start TTC within months after the baby is born! And even if its a boy he might still want to have another right away.
> I can't believe he's already thinking about more and this one isn't even here yet
> Lol maybe he'll change his mind once the baby is here and crying at 2 am

:haha: I was SHOCKED my DH is so ready to have another one. I practically had to twist his arm into TTC in the first place and now he's all excited to TTC soon. If it weren't for trying to plan around schooling we would be trying now:wacko:


----------



## Jess19

Lol me too, my dh was not all into ttc at first, I was almost knocked of my feet when he said that lol
When we were talking about it I mentioned to him that as long s I'm nursing I won't be able to get prego and his response....well what's the recomended time to nurse like 6 weeks? You can nurse for 6weeks and then were ttc again .......haha he's so cute and clueless at the same time 

So are you ttc again?


----------



## Grumblebea

Huge congrats Tracy, can't wait to see him and hope he's doing well.


----------



## dachsundmom

T1, :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## MrsStutler

Jess19 said:


> Lol me too, my dh was not all into ttc at first, I was almost knocked of my feet when he said that lol
> When we were talking about it I mentioned to him that as long s I'm nursing I won't be able to get prego and his response....well what's the recomended time to nurse like 6 weeks? You can nurse for 6weeks and then were ttc again .......haha he's so cute and clueless at the same time
> 
> So are you ttc again?

6 weeks!? Eek! :wacko: We aren't specifically "trying" to conceive....but we haven't been all that careful either...and by all that careful I mean not at all. :haha: Reckless would be a better description.


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## honeysuede

So Kayla, little one no. 2 could be just around the corner then:thumbup: xxx

Ho everyone else, hope all are ok.

I am fed up with it STILL raining & being grey here in Essex:growlmad:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning t3 it's grey and rainy here too :( but were booking a short break to Milan at the end of August just 3 nights so that should make the wait go by lol we get back 4 days before we start the ivf :) 

Hope your all ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

We had a huge storm come through last night at about 8pm and the power went out, its still out and its 6am here now...almost 12 now! :-( I got up and took DH to work and charged my phone in the car and calledthe elctric company, they have no idea how long its going to be before the power is on :-(
And my garden is in shambles, all my corn is laying flat, idk if it will be ok :-(

Grace your not that far from PA, how are things your way? 

Hope we all get some sun shine today! 
Happy Independence Day to everyone in the states!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi lovely Laura:hugs: oooh I am jealous of your holiday! that's great that there will only be 4 days after before IVF:happydance::hugs:

Sorry to hear about your storm Jess:growlmad::hugs:

Yep - happy July 4th to all in the USA
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Happy 4th July &#58636;&#58636;&#58636;&#58636;&#58636;&#58636;


----------



## mammag

Happy 4th!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## mammag

13 dpo

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/13dpotweak2.jpg


----------



## Jess19

Omg grace I totally see something there!! 
How are you feeling? Still symptomless?


----------



## mammag

Yes ma'am, not a symptom in sight. Don't even feel PMSy. But I really don't think I'm pregnant, not sure what that little line is all about, but it's way too light for a 13dpo line, I just wish AF would show honestly, so that I can start WTT/NTNP. I'm excited to just stop obsessing, or try anyway.


----------



## Jess19

When is AF offically susposed to be here?


----------



## mammag

I'm 13dpo today, she usually comes 15dpo, but last month on clomid it was 16dpo, so I'm not really sure.


----------



## honeysuede

There was a faint line on 2 tests G, that must mean it's real surely?? Hope you get answers today:hugs: xxx


----------



## Jess19

Ill be stalking today grace! 

I have my 12week scan later today, I'm a bit nervous. 
If I get a good pic of the little bean ill post one. I'm going to ask the doc for a bottom view lol I want to gender guess


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> Ill be stalking today grace!
> 
> I have my 12week scan later today, I'm a bit nervous.
> If I get a good pic of the little bean ill post one. I'm going to ask the doc for a bottom view lol I want to gender guess

Good luck at the scan Jess:hugs::hugs: can't wait to see a pic:kiss: xx


----------



## mammag

I want to gender guess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see :D


----------



## Jess19

Did you test today?!


----------



## mammag

Not yet, I just don't believe at all that I'm even almost pregnant, lol. And :bfn:'s suck.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Not yet, I just don't believe at all that I'm even almost pregnant, lol. And :bfn:'s suck.

But you had faint lines yesterday. :thumbup:
I understand though, :bfn:s suck big time:growlmad: xxx


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I know, they are the worst :-(

If you decide to POAS please share. Your last test looked promising! 


I really hope the tech toeday will try and get me a pic. 
DH thinks I shouldn't ask but I want to I went to school for sonography and I think it would be fun to take a guess, I know what I'm looking for


----------



## Jess19

No symptoms is a good thgng from what I'm begining to see. 
The month I got my BFP I wasn't expecting it at all. I had zero symptoms, its so weird. 
PMS seemed so much worse! Its such a mind f*** lol


----------



## mammag

You should DEFINITELY ask for a pic!! The tech is only human, and I'm sure she will completely understand :D


----------



## mammag

14 dpo, see negative, knew it would be, don't know what that was about yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







14dpo.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jess19

So no gender guessing pix today :-( 
But she did take a look down there for me, I think its a girl.iv had a feeling from the beginning that's its a girl. Guess time will only tell. 
I got a pix of the baby, I'll up load it in a min

Grace I'm so sorry its a bfn....but I still swear I see something there.


----------



## Jess19

Can you tweak it....please! I see pink!


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh I'm excited to see the pic Jess! I just realized my SIL goes for her first scan today, of course I won't be able to gender guess with her. 

We had a great little fourth of July here. It rained! It's always funny driving through our town when it rains because everybody is outside standing in the rain. You'd think we had never seen this mysterious water falling from the heavens before:haha: I can't wait for this summer to just be over, I have no idea why we live somewhere that gets so damn hot. 

I'm kind of in my TWW. I finally got some super obvious positive OPKs on Sunday and Monday and there may have been some recklessness going on then...:blush: AF is predicted to arrive on the 18th so we shall see. Otherwise we will officially be TTC next cycle. Sometimes I question my sanity. Roxas is officially 4 months old today, where on Earth did the time go? So if it did happen this month they would be 13 months apart:wacko:


----------



## Jess19

Oh yey!! More tests to look at! Lol
Have you decided when your going to start poas?


----------



## mammag

Jess19 said:


> Can you tweak it....please! I see pink!

Lol, I tried, but couldn't pull anything, but it shouldn't be a super faint line at 14 dpo!! Idk, and there's no way I'm pregnant if I ovulated later, cuz I can't get pregnant in Ohio from sperm that is in Kansas :D :haha:


----------



## Jess19

Oh yey!! More tests to look at! Lol
Have you decided when your going to start poas?


----------



## MrsStutler

Jess19 said:


> Oh yey!! More tests to look at! Lol
> Have you decided when your going to start poas?

I will probably start next week, I've got a back of 50 HPTs ready and waiting :haha:


----------



## mammag

It's a strange feeling getting lapped by one of you guys, lol. I don't know whether to cry or be hysterically happy :wacko: :D


----------



## waiting2c

Hey all... Hope everyone ok.. 

:hugs: grace

I don't know how to load a pic up here off my phone. Does anyone else?

We still in hospital Devon not feeding. With all the trauma and him being in nicu for a few days we are behind the game on sucking and I have very little milk. We can't go home till this is resolved. I'm over being in hospital too :-(


----------



## waiting2c

Hey all... Hope everyone ok.. 

:hugs: grace

I don't know how to load a pic up here off my phone. Does anyone else?

We still in hospital Devon not feeding. With all the trauma and him being in nicu for a few days we are behind the game on sucking and I have very little milk. We can't go home till this is resolved. I'm over being in hospital too :-(


----------



## mammag

Sorry waiting :( Are you pumping to keep your supply up? I hope he starts feeding well soon. And I don't know how to upload pics from the phone either.


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwww T I hope he catches on soon, is he out of nicu now? 
If you send it to my email I can upload it for you I will pm my email address to you are you on iPhone?


----------



## waiting2c

Yup am on iPhone. Yes he out of nicu now which is fab now to just get out of hospital to home and we will be away. Will email u pics now thanks Laura!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg sooooo cute :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







098c2ba1.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 10









09b15b03.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: waiting I hope he catches up soon and gets the hang of it :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Aww he's adorable!


----------



## Grumblebea

Soooo cute.


----------



## mammag

LOVE!!!!!!!!!!! How precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## MrsStutler

AWWW! I LOVE IT! What a cutie!

and Grace I know the feeling, my SIL text me the picture of her ultrasound and I kept flipping between the evil, much darker, side of me that thinks awful things and the happy and excited side. I hate being the person to make anybody feel like that, especially such good friends who have been there with me on this whole crazy journey. So help me though...every one of us will get knocked up!


----------



## honeysuede

Awww T he is adorable:cloud9::kiss::hugs:xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T1...:cloud9::kiss::hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

Well we are officially back to TTC now. I'm a bit grumpy today since AF decided to show up today, and once again I have no effing clue what my body is doing. If I leave the OPKs out of the picture then I'm right on schedule with my average cycle. If I factor them in then I had like a 4 day luteal phase. Uhg. At least now we can really start trying though.


----------



## Jess19

That's weird mrs.s, I wonder why that is
Although I do remember getting positie opks before af


----------



## Jess19

That's weird mrs.s, I wonder why that is
Although I do remember getting positie opks before af


----------



## Jess19

Grace where are you today? Did AF show? Have you tested if not? 
Lol sorry I'm just really excited for you, I hope she doesn't show :-(


----------



## MrsStutler

Jess19 said:


> That's weird mrs.s, I wonder why that is
> Although I do remember getting positie opks before af

Yeah, I'm all grumpy and annoyed about it. Although I guess DH has the right idea, he told me "well, we just have to have a lot of sex. I see no problem with this." :haha:


----------



## mammag

:wave: Hi girls! Nope, no AF here. Coulda swore I O'ed when I got my positive OPK :( Now I'm just confused. Haven't tested, testing sucks :D


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey for no AF!


----------



## mammag

Almost bed time and still no AF, she should be here in the AM though.


----------



## Jess19

If not......test! Test! TEST!


----------



## Jess19

Grace any sign of her?????


----------



## mammag

NO :( I'm so freaking confused. No wonder I'm not pregnant, I obviously didn't BD anywhere near O time.


----------



## mammag

:bfn:
 



Attached Files:







16dpo.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsStutler

and still no AF Grace? :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Nope, not even a sign of her.


----------



## honeysuede

Booo for:bfn:
xxx:hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: oh grace I hope she doesn't show.....for the rest of 2012 lol and you get a nice big fat positive soon!! 
Or at least some answers 
Do you feel like she's going to make an appearence anytime soon?


----------



## mammag

I do, just posted over there. I feel her imminent approach.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
So sorry hun :-(


----------



## mammag

I'm cool with it. I'm just glad this month is over. Felt like the longest freaking month ever.


----------



## Jess19

It will be nice to have a break. I know how I felt after a year:-( I can't even imagine what you've been through :hugs: your a strong woman. I was ready to give up.
Are you leaving BnB? :-( I hope not


----------



## mammag

Lol, I couldn't leave here if I tried!! I'm addicted to your guys' updates. And baby pics :D


----------



## mammag

Annnnd, she's here. :witch:


----------



## scerena

So so sorry to hear that Mammag :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so weird your tests had faint lines :/ 

In you siggy it says that you are having a break- you will be missed and I hope you get your surprise :bfp: on your break :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Sorry about AF Grace:cry: as least you're not in limbo anymore:hugs:xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow this is the thread exactly a year ago today the day goes on foe a few pages and wow things have changed so much in a year.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...me-devon-roxas-penelope-matilda-theo-122.html


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
So sorry grace 
I hope your break is relaxing and you get a nice bfp susprise! You SO deserve it!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
So sorry grace 
I hope your break is relaxing and you get a nice bfp susprise! You SO deserve it!


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> Wow this is the thread exactly a year ago today the day goes on foe a few pages and wow things have changed so much in a year.
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...me-devon-roxas-penelope-matilda-theo-122.html

That IS crazy :D It's weird we've been friends for a year!! It doesn't even seem that long :D


Ok, so I get a call this morning. DH is on his way home from Kansas!! And he's going to be here ALL MONTH!!! Soooooooooo, now I'm second guessing this break thing? It was easy when he wasn't going to be here. But not so much now that he will be? I don't know if I should call in for my clomid? Well, I don't think I'm going to call in for the clomid. But I could at least take OPK's or something right? It is my first natural cycle in a while, and I've heard those can be lucky. And remember the prediction I had FOREVER ago, it said I would get pregnant this month. So one more little try can't hurt right?


----------



## wanabeamama

G just have a TIE month just have sex every other day do it the old fashioned way I'm really missing ttc I feel like a footballer that's watching the game from the side lines cheering on the team and wishi g I could get back on the pitch I have another 2 months to wait yet so that will be 8months of nothingness so jus go for it I do t see a point in havi g a break when you don't have to


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> G just have a TIE month just have sex every other day do it the old fashioned way I'm really missing ttc I feel like a footballer that's watching the game from the side lines cheering on the team and wishi g I could get back on the pitch I have another 2 months to wait yet so that will be 8months of nothingness so jus go for it I do t see a point in havi g a break when you don't have to

:hugs: I'm sorry :( I know it has to be hard waiting :hugs: I think that's what I'm going to do, no OPK's or anything, just lots of sex and not thinking about it. I probably won't O till super late anyway without the Clomid. So I'll just see what happens. I wanna be one of those girls over in the HPT gallery that just look up and notice their late and pee on a stick and get this ridiculous dark line. That is my dream.


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol I don't think that will happen will it? Lol we just can't help poas it's always going to be a squinter lol 
You just need somthing to take your mind off it.


----------



## mammag

Yeah, like Prozac ;) Well, you know how I always talked about odds. And since you and I are the only ones left, odds have to be in our favor right? I just know this IVF is going to work for you. I'm going to get my Rainbow and we're gonna be bump buddies :D I just know it.


----------



## wanabeamama

I just don want to go another Christmas as a family of 2 I just pray I see 2 lines before Christmas it's hard to imagine having a bfp when I have never seen one in my life :(


----------



## mammag

Have you googles IVF with Endo? I'm sure you have, but there are so so many success stories, in the first IVF cycle even. I just know your going to be pregnant by Christmas :D


----------



## wanabeamama

I have but it seems to be girls with stage 1-5 endo I havnt found any with stage 5 I even posted a thread and no one replied :( the only thi g that gives me hope is usually with stage 5 the tubes are blocked or damaged but mine are fine I know they don't need them for ivf but I read that fluid from the tubes damages the eggs. My AMH is low but that is BC of the 2 surgeries and my left ovary (were I had 2cysts removed from) is much smaller. My sergeon cleared me up a lot and this prostap (lupron) injection should help too.


----------



## mammag

See? It could be worse. Is that bad to say? I don't know if it is or not. But it could. This IS going to work for you. It just is.


----------



## wanabeamama

It could be worse but it could be better too, I'm trying not to get my hopes up but at the same time stay positive I just want to move on to the next stage of my life, I need to be a mummy.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: everyone will end 2012 with a bfp! I just feel it!


----------



## wanabeamama

Hope your right jess


----------



## honeysuede

I agree with Jess, there will be :bfp:s all round by xmas I feel it too.:kiss::hugs: 

G - I think Laura is right, have a TIE cycle with plenty of :sex::thumbup:

Laura - sorry it is so hard waiting:cry: I hope the time flies for you hun & you no longer feel like a sub but a revitilised played:hugs: xxxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Jess19 said:


> :hugs: everyone will end 2012 with a bfp! I just feel it!

:happydance: I think so too!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey guys. Can you all please keep my Devon in your prayers. He is back in nicu as is still not feeding. They checked him out again and are worried he is fitting and have ordered an MRI and an EEG. I have come home as couldn't handle being in a hospital room without him and need the support of my oh.


----------



## honeysuede

waiting2c said:


> Hey guys. Can you all please keep my Devon in your prayers. He is back in nicu as is still not feeding. They checked him out again and are worried he is fitting and have ordered an MRI and an EEG. I have come home as couldn't handle being in a hospital room without him and need the support of my oh.

Oh T I am so sorry to hear that:cry: it must be a horrible worry for you, I will be thinking of little Devon:hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

T, sending some prayers your way and hoping that Devon is able to come home soon :hugs::hugs:

Grace sorry for AF but yes a TIE cycle sounds a good idea :thumbup:

Laura, sorry for all the waiting you have had to do and Christmas is such a big emotional time when ttc so I really hope you have your BFP by then :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg T I'm so sorry I will be praying he is ok this is just awful :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :cry: aww poor little guy, ill def keep him in my prayers. 
I hope he has a quick recovery an can go home soon


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh poor little guy, I will keep him in my prayers! I hope he recovers quickly and you get to take him home an snuggle him all day long.


----------



## mammag

I will absolutely pray for him and you T :hugs: Sorry you all are having to go through this :hugs:


----------



## harri

Praying for Devon Tracey, let's hope it's just a precaution and they send him home soon!!!! Sending you big hugs hun! xxxxxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks guys. Find out the results in 7 hours. Thankfully got some sleep last night so feel better able to cope. Whatever the results he is still my wee boy and I love him to bits. Of course I want them to be normal. I hate the idea that he is brain damaged.


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Tracey this is heart breaking I'm so sorry I'm going to hope and pray that your sweet heart is ok big hugs to you and Devon :hug:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
I hope everything comes back ok and these next 7 hours fly by!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Little Devon is going to be just fine!:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2c

I feel numb and dead inside. Results are bad. His brain never developed properly from day 1. I don't know what to do or how to act. I can't believe this is happening to us.


----------



## mammag

Oh god T, I'm so so sorry. Prayers are with you and your family. I'm so sorry.


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh Tracey, I don't know what to say. I can't even imagine how you are feeling. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Just know whatever the outcome you will be a brilliant mommy!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that :cry: I really am at a loss for words :hugs: I will continue to pray for you and yur little one


----------



## harri

So sorry Tracey :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: you're all in my prayers xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Tracey this is just awful news I'm heart broken for you :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Tracey!:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Tracey I am so so sorry to hear that, I don;t know what to say:cry::cry::cry: But I agree that whatever the outcome you will be a wonderful mum & your love for your beautiful little boy will keep you strong. You are in my thoughts
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh T I am so sorry :cry::cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## opalfruits

Popped on here for the first time in forever just to see how you ladies are doing, hope you are all well.

Oh Tracey, love... I am so very sorry to hear Devon is not doing so well. I'm praying for you and sending you both all the get well wishes in the world. I don't know what to say except I can see you are surrounded by people who love you and care about you and you aren't alone. Take care xxxxxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks everyone. Trying to take on anmore positive approach today. The fact is we won't know how much of his life is affected until he grows up. We know he doesn't understand sucking now so we work on that. We just want him home so we can love him and not in hospital. What they gave us test is worse ase scenario which is pretty damned bad but he won't necessarily be this bad. He could live a semi normal life


----------



## Butterfly67

Fingers crossed T for the best case scenario but whatever happens there is no doubt he will be extremely loved and cared for and will bring you lots of joy :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh Tracey I hope it ends up all being the best case scenario. He will be perfect just the way he is and he will have all the love in the world.


----------



## Jess19

T hoping that all turns out nothingbut the complete best for him  no matter what he has a mommy who loves him SO SO much and that's all he'll ever need


----------



## prettynpink29

Tracey I am thinking about you and Devon :hugs: I am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Heather how are you? I've been thinking about you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

T, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx

Heather, I have also been thinking of you, how are you doing?:hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## Grumblebea

T and Devon :hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

Hey everybody, just wanted to say a quick hi! It is pouring buckets here, flood warnings, and the whole street is flowing like a river! Of course I'm absolutely giddy with excitement. We don't get a lot of rain so this is a big deal for us desert rats. Lol. Hope all is well. I'm off to watch the rain some more!


----------



## Jess19

I love the rain! I grew up in Fl with thunder storms all the time! 
The rain puts me to sleep


----------



## Jess19

Are you going to have a ttc chart soon mrs.s?


----------



## MrsStutler

I have been keeping a TTC chart but I just haven't had a chance to put it in my signature. I'm making an attempt at temping but it's difficult when I'm up in the night. I'm taking a vitamin B complex to hopefully extend my LP this cycle. I hope it works, fingers crossed. 

So our crazy monsoon storm was just that- CRAZY! Sadly we have heard of one fatality tonight, the persons car was swept into a wash and they were ejected from the car and drowned. Several other vehicles were caught in the washes too. There is a ton of property damage all through town. This was the Worst flash flood we've had in a good 15 years. People were having to abandon cars and seek safety. We are supposed to have another one tomorrow.


----------



## Grumblebea

Vacation is officially here and I'm soooo excited :)


----------



## Jess19

Wow mrs.s that is CRAZY! I'm glad you and your family are ok. 
How long is your LP? Did you have to lengthen it to concieve your DS? 

Grumbela that's wonderful! :happydance: yey for vacation! 
Where are you going?

Well girls I got my first glimps into what's its going to be like once the baby is here last night....kinda
My puppy is sick :-( she has been throwing up and had horrible diarrhea. I woke up at 12am, 130, 245,300,330 and 630 to let her outside to do her business. So needless to say I'm super tired today! 
Idk why she is sick, maybe she got into something. This is the second day she's like this. I didn't know the night before last and woke up to it all over my house :-(so she slept in our room last night and woke me whenever she needed let out. 
I forgot what it was like to get up 5 times in the night lol but I remember now


----------



## MrsStutler

Aw, poor puppy! My dog was not feeling good last night either, had to get up more for her than the baby! 

My LP last cycle was only 3 days 4 at the most. Apparently it's extremely common for the LP to be very short when breastfeeding because your prolactin levels are so high. It seems to naturally lengthen after a few cycles but a little extra help never hurt and I'm impatient lol.


----------



## Jess19

Oh wow I didn't know that. I thought that it was impossible to get pregnant while you are breastfeeding. isn't it the bodys natural birth control? I didn't even think that you could even have a period while nursing.
I love that your nursing! I think its wonderful! I nursed my DS for like 5 or 6 months on me, then I slowly weened him off, id only do it at night and by like 7 or 8 months he was done all together. 
I was the only one out of my friends and family that breastfeed my child. Everyone else gave up. I can't wait to nurse again!


----------



## MrsStutler

It just depends on the woman, for some it works great as a birth control but for others...not so much. I'm unusual since my periods returned right on time after birth and have actually been pretty punctual since. It annoyed me at first but then I realized that makes it better for us TTC. I love nursing but it's been a very bumpy road and still isn't how I envisioned it. Right now I'm fighting to maintain a decent supply and frozen milk stash. It's been an uphill battle but thanks to an incredibly stubborn streak I've stuck with it. I've had friends tell me to just quit and give in to formula. Not that I have anything against formula feeding but personally I would feel as if I fell short of my goal. I really want to make it to a year. I'd be happy if we can reach 6 months though.


----------



## wanabeamama

https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/2379b94b.jpgErm I had an urge to poas and I don't know Why but I did and I'm sure I see somthing there but the strip is so thin :/


----------



## Jess19

Mrs.S I know what you mean but it def feels SO wonderful when you stick with it! 
I would have felt like a failure if I quit and went to formula, breastmilk is SO good for a baby. Plus you don't have to fuss with bottles lol


----------



## Jess19

OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! I think I see it too! 
Where are you at in your cycle? 
Can someone tweak it? Idk how
I am SO excited for you! How awesome would it be if you got a BFP before treatment!?


----------



## Jess19

Can you get a FReR?!


----------



## scerena

I can see it too how exciting my fx'd for you :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I had my injection 3 weeks ago tomorrow and I got af that day it's supposed to stop your cycles but as I had the injection the day af started it says you can ovulate 

I will try and tweak


----------



## Jess19

I take that back! I KNOW I see it!


----------



## Jess19

What kind of injection was it? I'm clueless when it comes to that stuff sorry :-( 
But I def see something there. 
How do you feel? Any symptoms? Is that why you tested? 
Sorry for all the questions Laura but I am just so damn excited for you!


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't have a good photo editor :/

https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/932de87b.jpg


----------



## wanabeamama

It was a 3month lupron injection its supposed to reduce my endo before starting ivf 
I have felt very strange but not sure if it's side effects but I just had an urge lol


----------



## scerena

Your test is looking good will you do a frer?

Jess- :hi: can't believe you are 13 weeks already :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Oh I can def see the pink!


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't know about the frer I'm not convinced enough maybe in a couple of days I will poas


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi! How are you? 
I can't believe I'm 13 weeks too! I was just talking to DH about finding out the gender, we can in about 3 weeks. I'm so super excited! 

Yes Laura are you going to do a frer for us?!


----------



## Jess19

Awww :-( ok I guess we'll just have to wait then lol I'll be stalking. 
Are you going to use the ICs? Was that a FMU?


----------



## scerena

Laura- looking forward to more tests :)

Jess- wow can't wait for you to find out the gender :) are you hoping for any gender in particular?


----------



## Jess19

Not really, but I would like to give DH a son
I have a girl feeling though


----------



## Jess19

When will you be testing scerena?


----------



## scerena

Not long now and you find out thats exciting!!!

Well I tested on 11dpo- the link is in my journal on page 65 I think, think I had line eye I hate ic's the faintest probably not even there line! So going to wait until Monday and see if af arrives... If not I might test, but pretty sure the :witch: is on her way :dohh:


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi girls. I am doing ok. I have good days and bad days... Its hard to believe 1 month has gone by and my life just seemed to spiral out of control all at once.

I am currently living with my mom, step dad. And my puppies :) So glad I have them and all though I wish my one dog wasn't sick, it has been a nice distraction having to take care of her and take her to the vet twice a week.. Gives me something to care for and I am grateful for that at the moment. Other then that I have not spoken to OH.. EX.. Whatever you want to call him.. And I don't know if I ever will again as of rite now. 

I did start a new job a week ago in an Orthopedic office and I am in charge of medical records, dispensing in house medications, cast applying/removal and it has been wonderful. I love all the people I work with, no drama and it is such a positive environment to be in. I decided to stay far away from OBGYN/Infertility/Pediatrics.. Anything having to do with pregnancy or baby's for now.


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi pink its nice to see you back on here  I'm glad youe doing somewhat better, esp with your new job, it sounds nice. 
Def know what you mean about the puppies keeping you busy. I have a litle one at home and she's def keeping me on my toes. She actually hasn't been feeling well lately and she been keeping me up all night :hugs: I hope your puppy feels better soon, I'm taking mine to the vet on Monday


----------



## waiting2c

Hey everyone!!!!

Well we are all home now. Nice to have Devon here with us.

Laura....that test looks very exciting. Can't wait to see more.

Heather :hugs: so nice to see you on here again. Have been thinking of you.

Hope everyone else doing ok


----------



## scerena

Pretty- nice to see you :hugs: sorry things didn't work out with your oh :hugs: do gla you have family around you for support and you are taking things slowly one day at a time :hugs:
Great news about your new job too hun, please take good care of yourself :hugs:


Waiting- sorry to hear you were in hospital with Devon :hugs: I have just been catching up on the thread. How did all the tests go? I hope you are all doing well and glad devon is home with mummy & daddy :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: so glad you have your little guy back at home :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Laura where are you with another test?!?!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone!!:flower: Right:

Jess, wow 13 weeks has gone sooo quick:happydance:

Heather - good to see you back, I hope soon there will be more good days than bad:hugs:

Scerena - Good luck with the 11dpo testing:thumbup:

AND LAURA OH MY GOD!!!!:haha: I totally see pink on that test, you must update us
xxxxxxx


----------



## scerena

Honeysuede- Thank you, 14dpo and the :witch: is here, will be booking in for a scan when I call up tomorrow, hoping for no cysts so I can get onto my second round of injectables... I get three injectable rounds then its ivf, I will be doing egg sharing, hoping the injectables work though :)

Not long until you meet your baby how exciting :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Scerena :cry: :hugs: I'm sorry, hope the injectables work :(


----------



## scerena

Thanks Laura, I hope so too... Just took some paracetamol and had a hot bath and I am feeling much better what a painful af!
Have you taken anymore teste???


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :hugs: so sorry the nasty old witch got you this cycle scerena :hugs: :hugs: I really hope you get your bfp super soon! :hugs: :hugs: 

Laura can't wait for an update! 

Yes honeyseude 13 weeks did fly by! I can't believe it! 
I'm super excited to find out the gender! At 16 weeks it should be possible....that's in 3 weeks! 

I can't believe your 30 weeks already! Wow! 
Are you getting excited yet!?


----------



## scerena

Thanks Jess :hugs: hoping I dont see her face again!!! Hope everything is going good for you and baby so far :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks, yeah everything is fine 

I hope none of you girls see af for the rest of 2012!


----------



## honeysuede

Sorry to hear that Scerena:growlmad: :hugs:

Yep I am getting excited now! had a scare the other day which meant a trip to hospital but all was ok & I am not going into early labout yet thank god!!

ust got my hospital bag sorted:thumbup:

Laura - we want updates xxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: glad everything is ok

I went into early labor with DS at 34 weeks. They just gave me some meds and everything was ok


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> :hugs: glad everything is ok
> 
> I went into early labor with DS at 34 weeks. They just gave me some meds and everything was ok

Oh really? did the meds delay labour for a few weeks then?
not long til your gender scan now:happydance:xxx


----------



## Jess19

Yeah, I just stopped taking them at 37 weeks because I figured I was in the safe zone lol

I'm going to call and try and make an appointment next week for aug at this ultrasound school. They do free scams on pregnant girls!  and I'm hoping I can find the gender out


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> Yeah, I just stopped taking them at 37 weeks because I figured I was in the safe zone lol
> 
> I'm going to call and try and make an appointment next week for aug at this ultrasound school. They do free scams on pregnant girls!  and I'm hoping I can find the gender out

Good plan Jess:thumbup: xxx


----------



## Jess19

I might have missed it but did yur announce what your having?


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> I might have missed it but did yur announce what your having?

Nope, we didn't find out:hugs:xx


----------



## Jess19

Oh boy! Or girl! Lol idk how you did it! I don't think id ever be able to do that! 
You got a strong will power girl! Kudos to you lol


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> Oh boy! Or girl! Lol idk how you did it! I don't think id ever be able to do that!
> You got a strong will power girl! Kudos to you lol

:haha::haha: Thanks! I don't know how I did it either! was very tempting at the 20 week scan to cave & find out, especially as they saw us 20 mins late, I think OH was temptedtoo but we are glad we resisted & so far no more scans have been offered so temptation is off the table:thumbup: 

My instincts have told me it;s a boy since day 1 though although I can hand on heart say I have no prefference either way:hugs:xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I woulda want to find out the gender on my first I would love the supprise it's an extra somthing, to look forward to but maybe on the second I would be tempted.


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> I woulda want to find out the gender on my first I would love the supprise it's an extra somthing, to look forward to but maybe on the second I would be tempted.

That's exactly how I feel Laura:flower: I love the idea of the surprise on the day:hugs: but I might not be as strong willed with the 2nd:haha:

I just got my results from my hospital tests & I have strep B which apparently is common & just means I will need an IV of antibiotics when in labour but I can;t help but worry about it:wacko: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

T my sister had that when she had my niece but unfortunately they didn't know until it was too late and my niece got infected but shes fine now.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: good thing they caught it now! 
How are you feeling, are you sick? 

Laura how have you been?? Any up dates??


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> :hugs: good thing they caught it now!
> How are you feeling, are you sick?
> 
> Laura how have you been?? Any up dates??

Apparently there are no symptoms? I have asked in the 3rd tri forum & a few ladies have said they had it & it's nothing to worry about which is good:hugs:xx


----------



## Jess19

that's good to know  

Well I just got off the phone with that ultrasound school and they're not taking appointments until the end of sept :-( I'll be like 23/24 weeks by then :-(


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> that's good to know
> 
> Well I just got off the phone with that ultrasound school and they're not taking appointments until the end of sept :-( I'll be like 23/24 weeks by then :-(

oh no that sucks:growlmad: but you will be offered one sooner by your hospital right? xx


----------



## Jess19

Yeah I should at 20 weeks.....I hope


----------



## scerena

Jess- that sucks :( Hopefully the time will fly for your hospital appointment...

Honey- sorry to hear that and glad you and baby are fine :)


----------



## Jess19

Just got back from the drs and I'm going to have a scan on aug 17th!!!! Ill be 17 weeks!! 
I'm SO excited!! I can't wait to find out!! 
And the count down begins lol


----------



## MrsStutler

Jess19 said:


> Just got back from the drs and I'm going to have a scan on aug 17th!!!! Ill be 17 weeks!!
> I'm SO excited!! I can't wait to find out!!
> And the count down begins lol

:happydance::happydance: YAY!

I think I made our gender scan appointment like 2 months in advance, I wanted to find out as soon as possible! I won't be any different with the next one I'm sure. I *think* next week sometime will be O day. I'm really excited but part of me is trying to settle down and convince myself not to get my hopes up that we will catch it this time. I really wish I knew what happened with the cycle that I got pregnant, might have given me some clues.


----------



## Jess19

Oh yeah if I remember correctly you had a really long cycle when you got your bfp uh?? 
Same thing happened to me, I had a really long cycle where I hd no idea what was going on 

Are you OPKing?


----------



## MrsStutler

Yeah I finally got my BFP on CD 51! I was fit to be tied at that point. I'm doing OPKs this cycle and temping. Right now my temps are in the 96 range and looking back at the days leading up to my positive last time they were in the 97s so there is that I guess. At any rate I have a bag of 100 some ICs ready and waiting. I forgot how obsessive I can be lol


----------



## Jess19

wow 100!! You are def ready for some poas! Lol
Can't wait to see them all


----------



## Grumblebea

I tested positive for strep with my 3rd, it's no biggie as long as u get the iv. 
My first two were surprises on their birthday but I couldn't resist with #3. 
I bf all 3 with last one for 2 years, made ttc #4 very hard as it thins out your lining ESP in older women. 
Still on vaca and having a blast. Hope all is well :)


----------



## MrsStutler

Jess19 said:


> wow 100!! You are def ready for some poas! Lol
> Can't wait to see them all

I mean business :haha: Or I just have a problem and should seek therapy.


----------



## Jess19

Grumblebea hope your having tons of fun! Have fun for me too! :-( no vaca for me this year

Mrs.s I can wait for your tests! :happydance: lol I might have a problem too but at least its a good addiction


----------



## honeysuede

MrsStutler said:


> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> wow 100!! You are def ready for some poas! Lol
> Can't wait to see them all
> 
> I mean business :haha: Or I just have a problem and should seek therapy.Click to expand...

:haha::haha: wemust all have a problem then so you're not alone:haha:

xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Hi how is everyone's weekend going?? xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey T :hi: :hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

honeysuede said:


> Hi how is everyone's weekend going?? xxx

Hot, but it's only supposed to be 102*F today! :happydance: I have to work today, but I only have 9 more days of work left until I officially become a student and stay at home mommy. Tomorrow we are finally getting to see some friends of ours that just moved here from Maryland. Their daughter was born three days before Roxas, so throughout both our pregnancies we became really close. I can't wait for the little ones to meet each other. 

How about you?


----------



## honeysuede

HI Laura how you feeling?:hugs:

Kayla, awww that will be nice, Roxas has a playmate:hugs: wow it's hot where you are then!
Bet you can't wait til work is up, are you excited?

I am having a quiet weekend, tomorrow I will be washing all of little one's clothes so that will be quite something:hugs: Oh how times have changed - sundays used to be hangover & junk food day:haha: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

That sounds better than a hangover :haha:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> That sounds better than a hangover :haha:

Sure is:haha::hugs: And I still have an excuse to eat a lot:thumbup: however I am starting to feel really fat so am gonna try to be good with my eating for the last 8 weeks xxxx


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi everyone! 
My weekend had been ok. Just hanging around the house. 
I went out earlier with DH and the kids and went for a walk in the woods. It was fun but I'm really tired and my tummy is a little sore. I have some cramping in my back and tummy :-( 
I just relaxed in the bath and now I'm laying in bed (or on the couch) for the rest of the day and night.


----------



## honeysuede

Hi!!!:flower: how is everyone doing? wow it;s VERY hot here, up to 32 today!! I am greatful for my office being cool that's for sure
xx


----------



## Jess19

:hi: I'm doing good
Its been really really hot here too. We need some rain!


----------



## honeysuede

Well after almost 3 solid months of rain here, it looks like Friday, the day I go to the seaside to see my mum  is when it returns again!! Bad luck but never mind:haha:
xx


----------



## Jess19

Aw that stinks :-( butt I'm sure you'll make the best of it


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> Aw that stinks :-( butt I'm sure you'll make the best of it

Yep, can't wait to see my mum:happydance::hugs:

When is your can Jess? in the next week or 2 right?
xxx


----------



## Jess19

Its on aug 16th, a little more then 2 weeks....it feels like forever! Lol
I've been freaking out a little because I'm sure I should feel the little bean moving by now and I don't :-( I just feel like if I have something almost the size of an orange in my tummy I should feel it move by now, right?? I'm a tiny girl, id have to feel it! 

When did you start to feel kicks and movement?


----------



## tiatammy

Sorry ladies been MIA foe AWHILE, wanted to congrads to all you ladies who have concieved, and tell others to hang inthere, I still am havent concieved for over a year since my sergery and still trying, need to save up $600.00 for the tubal x-ray so I am on hold for awhile for now, but meanwhile will still try and hope I can concieve naturally, when I do have the tubal and things look fine with the test, the doc. says he is going to put me on a fertilty drug, dont know what kind though, so only time will tell. HUGS HUGS to all you ladies. will try and keep all of you updated. FRIENDS


----------



## Jess19

Tiatammy :hi: I'm glad things are moving forward for you. At least you have a game plan right. 
When do you think your going to have the tubal done?


----------



## tiatammy

Jess19 said:


> Tiatammy :hi: I'm glad things are moving forward for you. At least you have a game plan right.
> When do you think your going to have the tubal done?

Thanks, as soon as I can save up the money, right now alot of our money has been going into the rental property, to do repairs, and it has been alot of repairs, it is unbelieveable the damage they did. replacing carpet all through all 3 bedrooms replace kitchen floor with floating wood floor, peplacing walls, kitchen counter, all new appliances, it has really emptied our pockets. I am sooo frustrated. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Tiatammy!!:flower::hugs:

Jess - I could feel slight flutters & bubble feelings about 17 weeks but real movement started 18 weeks & got slowly more obvious after that so it's still really early:hugs: and I was OBSESSED with trying to feel movement!! xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hello ladies!:hi: Just wanted to check in. Penelope had her 4 month check up today. She weighed in at 13 pounds 6 ounces and was 24 1/4 inches long. She got 2 shots and 1 oral vaccine. She is still breastfeeding like a champ. We are still doing on demand feeding so she nurses at the least 15-20 minutes every hour during the day and evening. I don't get alot done this way but I don't mind. We started fresh ground foods a few weeks ago and have tried avocados, bananas, peaches and applesauce. She HATES applesauce! Spits it right out and acts like she is choking for effect :haha: She only gets a tablespoon or 2 at a feeding and only 2 times a day. We will be trying sweet potatoes soon. I just don't want to do too much solid food and have my milk supply drop. She is so bright and bubbly with a personality all her own. She coos and "talks" to us. Laughs like crazy too. She is doing so many things and growing so quickly!:cry: I have already started a box of clothes that she has outgrown and it makes me sad. She is my last baby and I had hoped that she would have stayed small for a little longer. She is still sleeping through the night. She goes to sleep around 930 or so and wakes around 630-7 in the morning. I am just so happy to have my little Penny each and every day.

I hope all of you ladies are well. I am sorry that I don't check in more often. But there isn't many times that I don't have her in my arms and she does not like it when I am on the computer or my phone when she is nursing! :haha:


----------



## Jess19

:hi: USAFKninewife so gald to see you on here (even if it is for a short time) 
Wow I can't believe she's 4 months already, time does fly! I'm sure your enjoying every minute thouh 
That's good she's enjoying the solid foods (except for the apple sauce lol) 
I have a garden out back with corn, peppers, squash, tomatos, cabbage, pumpkins and watermellons. Its my first year gardening and I can't wait til harvest season! 
Next year when I start the garden in spring its going to be 5X bigger and based around what I can turn into baby food  so lots of peas, grean beans, carrotts, squash, and potatos. So when we harvest them in the fall the baby will be 8/9 months old.....just in time! 
I'm also going to try canning this year and make some jam! This way I have it down for next year 
I LOVE being a stay at home mom! 

honeyseude thanks :hugs: your post made me feel better. I too am obsessed with feeling movement! After I eat dinner every night I go and lay down in bed and hope to feel something :-( but I think its just gas right now. Every now and then I think it might be flutters, but if I'm not 100% I don't count it lol


----------



## Jess19

Tiatammy wow that is a lot of work! 
Are you doing it yourself or hiring someone to do it?


----------



## MrsStutler

Morning everybody! Just popping in to say hello :flower: Hope everybody is having a fantastic day.

I've got my fingers crossed that O day may be near, my temps have shifted up a degree into the 97 range and the past two days have stayed there :thumbup: My OPKs got darker, but I'm crap at telling whether they are truly positive or not. I've had good CM and it feels like my cervix is nice and open so hopefully this all means good things.


----------



## tiatammy

Jess19 said:


> Tiatammy wow that is a lot of work!
> Are you doing it yourself or hiring someone to do it?

Hi sweetie My husband and I are doing the work, with the help of my dad too, and niece and nephew. I wish they would of not done sooo much damage, because that took the money we had put to the side for more testing for me if I needed it, well now we havew to save up more so I can go forward it is sooo frusrating, I want this little bun ddle of jo sooo bad it hurts. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I'm so sorry you have to deal with all that, it stinks :-(

Who distroyed the house? Previous tenants? Can you go after them for the repair costs?


----------



## tiatammy

Jess19 said:


> :hugs: I'm so sorry you have to deal with all that, it stinks :-(
> 
> Who distroyed the house? Previous tenants? Can you go after them for the repair costs?

Yes previous tentants, and yes, we are taking them to court, for the repairs we had to do and took alot of pictures of the damages, and all the repairs we had to do, and of course the after repair pictures, It really depresses me. I want this baby sooo bad, and nothing seems to be working out for me. I am getting very discouraged, I mean I am not getting any younger, I am 41 and hubby is 51, so time is not on my side, nore on his, and now I have to save up another $600.00 for the tubal X-ray, and don know how we are going to do it. We have already put out $6200.00 for the tubal reversal last year in april, and stil have not concieved :cry::cry:, I really am afraid it is too late for me now. NO MONEY at this time, and things are not working out naturally to try and concieve. I just dont know?:nope::shrug: Sorry dont mean to unload on you I Have been trying to be soooo patient and positive and it doesnt seem to be working for me. I have even tried not to think about it, and have been MIA on this forum also hoping maybe that would help, so I woundnt ponder on it to much, besides I have even been keeping myself busy. Again sorry well I will go for now talk with you soon HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Grumblebea

tiatammy said:


> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: I'm so sorry you have to deal with all that, it stinks :-(
> 
> Who distroyed the house? Previous tenants? Can you go after them for the repair costs?
> 
> Yes previous tentants, and yes, we are taking them to court, for the repairs we had to do and took alot of pictures of the damages, and all the repairs we had to do, and of course the after repair pictures, It really depresses me. I want this baby sooo bad, and nothing seems to be working out for me. I am getting very discouraged, I mean I am not getting any younger, I am 41 and hubby is 51, so time is not on my side, nore on his, and now I have to save up another $600.00 for the tubal X-ray, and don know how we are going to do it. We have already put out $6200.00 for the tubal reversal last year in april, and stil have not concieved :cry::cry:, I really am afraid it is too late for me now. NO MONEY at this time, and things are not working out naturally to try and concieve. I just dont know?:nope::shrug: Sorry dont mean to unload on you I Have been trying to be soooo patient and positive and it doesnt seem to be working for me. I have even tried not to think about it, and have been MIA on this forum also hoping maybe that would help, so I woundnt ponder on it to much, besides I have even been keeping myself busy. Again sorry well I will go for now talk with you soon HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...

I too had a tubal reversal and tubal X-ray, all self pay and all very expensive. I wish you luck.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I can't really say much that will make you feel better :hugs: I wish I could. Its such a long heartbreaking road ttc (for some) and its a lot for someone to deal with. Don't ever feel sorry for unloading on us, that's what were here for :hugs: if you ever need to vent you go right ahead and do it


----------



## honeysuede

Morning all!! Hi USA, Penny sounds so lovely!!:cloud9::hugs:
Kayla - sounds like O day is near:thumbup:

Hugs to everyone else:hugs:
The rain has returned today - I am just counting down the hours til I can leave work early & get on the train to see my mum:happydance:
xx


----------



## MrsStutler

Send some of that rain over here! I'm so tired of this humid heat we've got going on. Apparently we were allowed one big flash flood and that's all the rain we get. 

Anyways I'm grumpy since this morning my temp decided to drop super low and my OPK was lighter than yesterday. I think my body tried to amp up and O but failed. I'm going to go drown my grumpiness in some coffee now.


----------



## honeysuede

MrsStutler said:


> Send some of that rain over here! I'm so tired of this humid heat we've got going on. Apparently we were allowed one big flash flood and that's all the rain we get.
> 
> Anyways I'm grumpy since this morning my temp decided to drop super low and my OPK was lighter than yesterday. I think my body tried to amp up and O but failed. I'm going to go drown my grumpiness in some coffee now.

That sucks:growlmad: unless you did O? or maybe your body will gear up for it again in a few days:thumbup: xx


----------



## waiting2c

Hey  how is everyone doing??


----------



## MrsStutler

Hi Tracey! How is little Devon? That picture you put up on FB was so sweet. You look wonderful as always. I'm just waiting around for an eggy. I have a good feeling that maybe it was the 27th looking at my temps and OPKs. It looks promising but I'm not getting my hopes up yet.


----------



## waiting2c

Ooooh exciting mrs s!! Can't wait to hear how you get on!

Devon is doing so well. Met with the dietician today and feel hopeful that we will get rid of the feeding tube soon. Makes me feel positive about the future.


----------



## honeysuede

T I am so glad little Devon is doing well:hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Grumblebea

Wow, just went back thru first few pages of thread...so many babie either here or on the way :)


----------



## wanabeamama

I often read back at the start of the thread it makes me quite emotional :(


----------



## Jess19

Tracey so glad to hear he's doing better :hugs: can you post the FB pic so we can all see 

Honeysuede how was your visit with your mom? 
I spent the other day with my mom, it was nice. Even though we only live 15 min appart I don't see her that much, or as much as id like to. She came over and helped me can some berries, it was fun. 

Girls I went back a few weeks ago and read some of it, I was emotonal for me too. Then again most everything makes me seem emotional lol I thought to myself the other day how different things were just a year ago. Crazy how things change! I'm getting ready to go on a camping trip I took th same time last year and remembered wanting t see usafkninewifes hpt! she did her digi I was excited to see  
it made me want to start a journal 

Mrs s how are you doing? When is Af due?


----------



## MrsStutler

It's crazy remembering how it was just one year ago:wacko: I never imagined how much things can change and so quickly too. 

I'm sulking in my corner over here, TTC apparently makes me very grumpy:haha: AF is due on the 12th so unless my body feels like pulling the same stunt as last time and going to day 51, I better pop out an egg in the next few days. My temps and OPKs are pretty much useless at the moment although I did have a decent amount of EWCM today:thumbup: It would just be nice if I could be normal for once. Timing wise an early May baby would be perfect, and I think I'm more on edge and desperate because of this timetable I'm trying to shove us into. Oh my controlling nature knows no bounds. :dohh:

Anyways, enough of my whining...How is everybody else doing?:flower:


----------



## amommy

wanted your opinion ladies
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-31 08.52.11.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 7









2012-07-31%2008.52.11.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 7


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all:hugs::hugs:

Laura how are you?:hugs:

Jess, it was lovely at my mum's thanks:hugs:

Christi - I can see *something* but not sure about colour
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Kayla - haven't you missed the rollercoaster that is ttc:haha:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm fine thanks just waiting :coffee: not much to report just 4 and a half weeks to go :D
How are you?


----------



## waiting2c

Getting closer Laura!!!!! How exciting.


----------



## Jess19

I can see something too. Was that taken with FMU? 
Will you be testing again soon?


----------



## amommy

That test was taken with FMU yes, and since then everything has looked BFN.. Kinda felt hopeful this cycle, but it just might be too late for me! 
Thanks for looking guys, I trust you ladies!


----------



## honeysuede

Bet you're counting down the days Laura:hugs:

I am ok thanks, got bad muscle pains under my right ribs which is getting worse daily, apparently I have a short torso:wacko::haha: that's what the dr said to explain why I might be getting this pain!:haha:
xxx


----------



## tiatammy

Jess19 said:


> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I can't really say much that will make you feel better :hugs: I wish I could. Its such a long heartbreaking road ttc (for some) and its a lot for someone to deal with. Don't ever feel sorry for unloading on us, that's what were here for :hugs: if you ever need to vent you go right ahead and do it

Thankyou jess, I really appreciate it, you all are so wonderful and understanding. Well cd 11 for me and just got m poss. OPK, so the race is on I hope this monh is my month. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS.


----------



## mammag

Hi girls!! Sorry I have been so absent this month :blush: I have been stalking though, haven't missed a post :D

Tracey, I'm so glad Devon is doing better :D 

Amommy, totally see a line on that test! Hope it turns into a :bfp: for you!!!

Laura, Only 4 weeks!! I'm so excited for you!!!

As for me, I haven't temp'd all month, I did do one OPK a day starting at like CD 13 or something, got a positive, and am 8 or 9 dpo today. Here is todays test. I couldn't help it, old habits die hard.
 



Attached Files:







9dpo.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Grace!:hi: I know I always say this but I am sure I can see a faint something on that test, is there something there IRL?

X:hugs:


----------



## mammag

I couldn't quite tell. So I took it apart, and let it dry and tweaked the pants off it, lol. Here is the result of that.
 



Attached Files:







9dpodry.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## honeysuede

Well there is absolutely no denying there is a faint pink line in that pic:thumbup:xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace have you done an ic?


----------



## mammag

I don't have any. I made sure not to buy any so that I wouldn't test obsessively. I plan on getting another FRER for tomorrow though. I just found out that they sell them at my dollar store!!! So I don't have to drive forever away to wal mart :D


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> I don't have any. I made sure not to buy any so that I wouldn't test obsessively. I plan on getting another FRER for tomorrow though. I just found out that they sell them at my dollar store!!! So I don't have to drive forever away to wal mart :D

Good luck for testing tomorrow G - will be checking for updates:thumbup: xx


----------



## waiting2c

Oooh cool good luck grace!!!!

I'm getting fed up with this feeding tube thing. I need for us to be allowed to get rid of it. Devon doesn't seem to like it and constantly grabs at his face. He got it and pulled it out this morning so now I'm stuck waiting for a nurse to come pit it back down. Haven't even used it in two days but have to have drs permission to keep it out :-(


----------



## amommy

Hello Ladies! Sorry waiting 2c that you are going through all that, how frustrating! Sounds like you had a pretty big boy wow! 
Mrs S, exciting to see you are TTC again! good luck to you
Grace I posted on the other thread, but so excited for you! Hope you get darker lines. 
 
Well girls here is my PM FRER, and I think I see something, I so hope my lines get darker.
 



Attached Files:







8to9dpo.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 8









2012-08-01_15.26.13.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## amommy

Ok girls, I have the darkest line I have ever seen! I had to show you ladies.. I'm shaking, let's hope it turns darker!

No tweaking pic taken at 3 min mark
 



Attached Files:







2012-08-01_19.25.34.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Jess19

Oh boy there's so much going on! I'm so excited for everyone! 
I'm going to be checking for updats tomorrow  reguardless of how busy of a day its going to be lol I'm leaving or camp tomorrow and won't be back until Sunday. Like middle of the woods up in the mountians totally roughing it, so I won't have any cell phone coverage :-( 
I did this trip the same time last year and came back to a BFP! I'm hoping its history repeating its self lol  maybe there wil be a couple more this time! 
Mrs. S you should be joining the testing soon too right?! 

Oh and I totally see some lines there girls


----------



## waiting2c

That looks like a good line there!!! 

Will def be checking in tomorrow or updates from you both!!


----------



## amommy

Thanks Waiting2c, and jess we will miss you!!


----------



## mammag

Total :bfn: this morning. Where's your test Amommy!!???

My SIL just called, their 3D ultra sound is Tuesday!! I'm so excited!!!!! :D


----------



## MrsStutler

Oooh so exciting with all the testing! I can't wait to see this mornings test amommy! 
:-( sorry about the BFN Grace. *hugs*
I'm still sulking in my corner. No positive sign of ovulation yet so it's looking like I will O late, or not at all, and have a too short LP again. I can only hope for history to repeat itself. Never thought I'd be saying that.


----------



## amommy

nothing to report here, all tests bfn ..don't have Smith frer, but the others were white


----------



## honeysuede

Oh sorry about the :bfn:s girls, you both had faint lines I was sure of it:wacko:
xxx


----------



## amommy

Ok well maybe not.. The tests I used this morning were not very sensitive ones (walmart and clinical guard) BUT I did an FRER and there is a pretty good line. And I am dizzy, nauseous still and feel yuck!
 



Attached Files:







2012-08-02_16.40.58 (1).jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## honeysuede

amommy said:


> Ok well maybe not.. The tests I used this morning were not very sensitive ones (walmart and clinical guard) BUT I did an FRER and there is a pretty good line. And I am dizzy, nauseous still and feel yuck!

I can def see a line there!!! :happydance:xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:

amommy I def see a line there, fingers crossed :thumbup:

Jess have a great trip :happydance:

T I hope you get the feeding tube out soon :hugs:

Hi everyone else :hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi:
> 
> amommy I def see a line there, fingers crossed :thumbup:
> 
> Jess have a great trip :happydance:
> 
> T I hope you get the feeding tube out soon :hugs:
> 
> Hi everyone else :hugs::hugs:

Hi!!! how are you hun??:hugs:
xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi T, I am good thanks. Weird being on a non ttc cycle although good to let go of all the stressing :thumbup: not long now for you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi T, I am good thanks. Weird being on a non ttc cycle although good to let go of all the stressing :thumbup: not long now for you! :hugs::hugs:

I know what you mean, it takes the stress & pressure off but also feels odd not to be doing the TTC routine. 

Are you fetting this massive thunder storm? it just started here, it;s kinda cool:haha:

Yep - not long left for me although on the other hand it feels like ages. Still have trouble beleiving it's actually happening for me sometimes xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning ladies omg BF I see your adopting that's amazing I wish you all the luck in the word :hugs:

T3 you will believe it soon enough :hugs: 

Afm only 27 days left I feel like utter crap today every joint and muscle hurts I almost fell on the floor when I got out of bed and I have a muzzy head :(


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Morning ladies omg BF I see your adopting that's amazing I wish you all the luck in the word :hugs:
> 
> T3 you will believe it soon enough :hugs:
> 
> Afm only 27 days left I feel like utter crap today every joint and muscle hurts I almost fell on the floor when I got out of bed and I have a muzzy head :(

:cry: sorry you feel like crap Laura.

27 days isn't log though:happydance: are you getting excited? xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well it's a strange feeling, I'm excited but very scared at the same time not of the treatment I'm excited for doing the treatment but I'm scared of the outcome :(


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Well it's a strange feeling, I'm excited but very scared at the same time not of the treatment I'm excited for doing the treatment but I'm scared of the outcome :(

I think it's totally understandable to feel that way hun:hugs: just do whatever you can to keep yourself as chilled as pos & take it as it comes. It's another step close to your dream:hugs:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry you feel crap Laura, yes 27 days is not long to go (hopefully it will go quickly:flower:), hope you feel better soon.

Yes, I need to get my head round putting the actual adoption application in :haha: Just need to sort a few things out mentally first :wacko: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I totally understand that, it is a huge deal and somthing you need to be 10000% sure about :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

i'm gonna do IUI this month. Wish me luck girls :D


----------



## MrsStutler

Ooooh that's so exciting Grace! :happydance:
Wow Laura it's getting close, I hope it just flies by for you!

How is everybody? 
We just got back from our first road trip and it was HELL. We went to a wedding and it just was not a good experience. The best part of the trip was leaving the wedding to get food and beer. Then enjoying the rest of the night in the hotel room. Then on the way home we damn near ran out of gas in the middle of the desert, the little gas light came on and everything. It was an experience that's for sure. 

Anyways I finally got a positive OPK on Sunday, and it was still positive today. We've been BDing a lot so I have my fingers crossed tight. DH is actually getting really worn out, poor guy:haha: I realized if it does happen it will truly be history repeating itself. Last time we had gone on that weekend trip where we attended a small wedding and bada bing...two weeks later BFP. I can hope, but truthfully I don't have my hopes set too high. I still think my LP is going to be too short to be accommodating, but then the other part of my brain goes...yeah but last time...:wacko:


----------



## Jess19

Hi. :hi: everyone! How is everybody doing? 

I hope your feeling better today laura :hugs: 

Mrs.S good luck! :dust: when will you be testing!? 

Grace I hope the IUI and trigger works for you! :dust: 
Where you at in your cycle now? Is AF on her way? Have you continued to POAS?

Buterfly67 hope all goes well with the adoption :hugs: its a big step in a different dirrection.


----------



## mammag

AF should be here Wednesday I think. No more POAS for me though. I'm not pregnant, I can tell. Just gonna relax and wait for the IUI. I've been doing a lot of research on it, it doesn't look promising?? Like, very low success rates. But, oh well. It's gonna work for me. positive mind set and all :D


----------



## Jess19

Do you have a date set for it?! 
I'm excited for you! I bet you'll have your bfp before the end of 2012!


----------



## mammag

No date quite yet. It depends on how quickly I respond to the drugs and what not. So hopefully, if everything goes perfectly, August 24th or so :D


----------



## amommy

mammag can't wait to hear about your IUI plans! And never say never hun! 
My chances are probably less than 5% at my age! 

Still no AF here, and my cervix is high and closed tight tight.. it is very weird! Usually a couple days before AF it opens and waits for Niagra falls! Not sure if maybe I O'd later than I thought or what is going on.. I'm sure she will be here soon.. 
This is the first month I was convinced I was pg I really felt like it, and maybe I was and it just didn't stick, the line at 10dpo was and is still clearly there! 
HUgs to everyone else I missed!


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi amommy! No AF is def a great sign! 
Have you tested lately?


----------



## mammag

Amommy, I think you had very clear lines myself. I'm not sure what happened. But, at least with my first chemical this year, it gave me a little hope that I COULD get pregnant. So hopefully, if that's what's happening, you'll get pregnant again quickly :D :hugs: And I promise I am not saying "at least you can get pregnant" cuz I know that's a big slap in the face, I'm just saying that it gave me a little hope, and that hopefully if you take anything out of this, it will be hope :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace of course you can get pregnant you have 2 beautiful babies already there is no doubt :hugs: 
Amommy it looks to me that you ovulated closer to cd18 to me also based on your other charts :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone:flower:

BF - It's a big ( but wonderful) step you're taking so mentally preapring yourself is probably not going to happen over night but will all be worth it:hugs:

Grace - good luck with IUI this month :hugs:

Kayla - sorry your road trip sucked:nope: But good news on the OPK / Bd front:thumbup::hugs:

Jess - have you had your scan yet? I am terrible at remembering dates:blush:

Christi - sorry you're in limbo, there was def a line on that test. Have you tested today? hope you get answers soon:hugs:

Laura - :hugs::hugs::hugs:

As for me, I have had a stressful day, my mum is back in hospital with chest pains:cry: also I was sent to hospital after my midwife appointment due to my severe pains under my right ribs, turns out I may have a liver problem that they can;t really do anything about apart from give me strong cocodamol. Baby is very healthy though so that is great news:hugs: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh T I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I hope she ok :hugs: ill keep her in my prayrs

My scan is on the 16th, 9 more days to go! :happydance:

When did you say you felt movement T? 
I was feeling something during the camping trip but nothing now for the last 2 days :-( its making me worry


----------



## Grumblebea

Sorry about your mom T. 
Grace my sis got pregnant with twins (b & g) second round iui with clomid. I believes odds with IUI is relatively high and certainly cheaper than IVF. Good luck.


----------



## mammag

Wow twins :D Wouldn't that be something!! 

T I'm sorry you are having troubles :( That must be scary!! 

And Jess, don't worry about not feeling the baby, many woman don't feel any movement the entire time, it's all in how the baby is facing. I'm sure you'll see a super healthy not so little bean at your scan!!!!

ETA: Just went to the restroom and AF is here!!!!!!!!!! :D Time to start my IUI cycle!!! EEEEEK!!!!!


----------



## amommy

T, sorry about your mom
Jess a lot of feeling the baby depends on the placement of the placenta, if it is in front you wont feel it as much and 16 weeks is still early! gl with the U/s! 
Grace, i know you can do it honey, sorry about AF! :( I have my thoughts and prayers here for ya! I can't wait to see a great line from you! Thanks for the encouragement, and yes I agree I know I was pregnant this cycle, I know what it feels like and this was it! I started spotting today, two tinges on the TP, so AF should be here tomorrow! 
Thanks everyone for helping me through and obsessive cycle, this really was the closest I have come since TTC this time to actually being pg! I am not sure if my rusty body can do it again, but the guy I am trying with is really excited about helping me if I choose to keep trying! 
Honeysuede, that sounds painful, I am sorry that you are going through that! did they think it was choleostasis? I have heard that is a complication sometimes when pg! 
So excited for those of you who are pg now! 
night everyone
OHHH and we got a new baby! she is so tiny and cute! Love at first site
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1150.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 2









SAM_1156.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 2









SAM_1122.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks girls. I felt the little bean moving last night after eating a hershey bar and laying down 

Grace that's so exciting! I can't wait to see how it goes! 
Yes twins would be exciting! And super cool 

Honeyseude how are you feeling? 

Amommy the puppy is so cute. How old is it and what's its name? 

Oh! If anyone wants to friend me on facebook you can  here's my email address (that's how you do it right?) 
[email protected]


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh Grace I am SO excited for you!!!:happydance: My friend who was pregnant at the same time as me did IUI after three years of unexplained infertility and it worked the second time!

Jess- I think I started feeling little bubbles every now and then around 16 weeks but they didn't really start being noticeable until around the 20 week mark, and even then they didn't happen every day. I'm sure you're fine!:hugs:

Well my temp took a huge jump this morning :happydance: I'm really hoping that means ovulation actually happened. I've had buckets of EWCM too. I'm just saying my prayers that if we do conceive the little eggy gets a chance to implant. I have a very guarded good feeling about this but there is still that doubtful part of me that is all doom and gloom. AF is due on the 12th so I guess I will just have to wait and see!


----------



## mammag

Good Luck Mrs. S!!!!! :D


----------



## Jess19

:dust: :dust: :dust: 

Good luck girls! 

Can't wait to see your tests Mrs.S


----------



## mammag

The IUI is so cheap, it almost seems too good to be true. Just got all the costs for sure, here they are

Clomid $18
Ovidrel(hcg trigger) $111.54
Sperm Wash $135
Mid cycle Ultrasound $125
IUI $150

And that's everything.


----------



## waiting2c

OOoooooh grace - how exciting!! Looking forward to hearing how that goes for you!

Laura - counting down the days with you, cant wait to hear how your next appt goes!!

Ammomy - sorry that AF is going to get you, glad that you are excited to keep trying though. Fingers crossed next month is a sticky bean month for you.

Mrs S - wow that you are trying again, here is hoping for another month like you had last time and your BFP!! Still read your blog.

T - Hope you are feeling better and how is your mum doing? Hope it is nothing serious! Not that much longer for you and B to go, cant wait to hear of both your new arrivals!

As for me and Dev, we are doing good. We took out his feeding tube on Friday last week and he has held his own, he guzzles milk like the best of them now. I am so proud of him. He put on 180 gms in 3 days over the weekend. Have an appt with the pediatrician today and am hping that they agree we can leave it out and see how he goes. He amazes me every day with what he is doing. I have really learnt to appreciate the small things. I have high hopes for my wee boy. Going back to neurologist in a week and I am hoping she can be positive for once. I always used to wonder how people coped with getting news like ours, but in reality you just do because you love them so much.


----------



## mammag

:hugs: Waiting :D So glad he is doing good!!!


----------



## Jess19

So glad to hear that your little boy is doing so much better, that's wonderful! 

Grace wow that's not as much as I thought it all would be, that not bad at all!!


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> OOoooooh grace - how exciting!! Looking forward to hearing how that goes for you!
> 
> Laura - counting down the days with you, cant wait to hear how your next appt goes!!
> 
> Ammomy - sorry that AF is going to get you, glad that you are excited to keep trying though. Fingers crossed next month is a sticky bean month for you.
> 
> Mrs S - wow that you are trying again, here is hoping for another month like you had last time and your BFP!! Still read your blog.
> 
> T - Hope you are feeling better and how is your mum doing? Hope it is nothing serious! Not that much longer for you and B to go, cant wait to hear of both your new arrivals!
> 
> As for me and Dev, we are doing good. We took out his feeding tube on Friday last week and he has held his own, he guzzles milk like the best of them now. I am so proud of him. He put on 180 gms in 3 days over the weekend. Have an appt with the pediatrician today and am hping that they agree we can leave it out and see how he goes. He amazes me every day with what he is doing. I have really learnt to appreciate the small things. I have high hopes for my wee boy. Going back to neurologist in a week and I am hoping she can be positive for once. I always used to wonder how people coped with getting news like ours, but in reality you just do because you love them so much.

Well my next appointment is the day I start ivf and have needle teach :happydance: 

I'm so glad Devon got his tube out :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks for your good wishes ladies, love you all:hugs:
Thankfully mum is ok, it wasn't another heart attack, the muscle around the stent that was fitted were contracting causing pain which can happen. They have changed her medication but she is out of hospital now & feeling great:happydance:

I however am in soooo much pain but I am using the mind over matter theory as I refuse to let this stop me enjoying my pregnancy. I am so happy & feel so lucky still:hugs: 

Christi - yep choleostasis is what they said it *could* be. How are you feeling now?

Jess - I thin the flutters of movement started around 17 weeks but proper movements were 18 or 19 weeks. Also, I will add you on fb now:thumbup:

Kayla - Good luck with the testing!:flower:

Grace - IUI is a lot more expensive here by the looks of things, great that it's cheap for you:thumbup:

T - So glad you & Devon are doing well, been thinking of you:hugs:

Laura - 3.5 weeks to go, woohoo!:happydance:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh T how did I miss that :( I'm glad she's ok and I hope the co-codamol helps x


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Oh T how did I miss that :( I'm glad she's ok and I hope the co-codamol helps x

Thanks lovely:hugs: She is ok which I am sooo happy about, and despite being in pain my little one seems to be doing great so again I am sooo happy about that. Cocodamol is just making me feel drunk:haha: oh well. Hopefully it wil start helping.

How are you doing anyway?
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww :hugs:

I'm just fine can't wait to get going now :D


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Aww :hugs:
> 
> I'm just fine can't wait to get going now :D

Well not long to wait now!! :thumbup: Exciting:hugs: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

It's going really fast so I will be jabbing before I know it lol


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> It's going really fast so I will be jabbing before I know it lol

:haha::haha: Jabbing before you know it indeed!
I can't beleive how fast this year has gone actually xx


----------



## MrsStutler

That's so exciting Devon got his tube out! I just want to grab him and snuggle him he looks so loveable!

Laura I can't wait to hear how the appointment goes!

As usual I have no idea what the hell is going on with me, but that's pretty much par for the course. I'm just excited for Monday since so far AF has been damn punctual and if she doesn't show up then I will have some hope. 
Here are my OPKs for the past few days, including today. What do you girls think?
 



Attached Files:







100_3875.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## honeysuede

Hmmm, I assume the bottom one is today's?? If so they have definitely gotten darker xxx


----------



## MrsStutler

honeysuede said:


> Hmmm, I assume the bottom one is today's?? If so they have definitely gotten darker xxx

Yup, I'm just trying to figure out what's positive or not. My temps for the past two days have been rather high but I'm a little leery of putting a lot of trust into them because the times I'm taking them aren't usually the same from one day to the next. So I don't have any solid signs that I trust completely, thus the confusion. My best sign so far is the EWCM which I seem to have buckets of for the past few days.


----------



## scerena

:hi: I know I don't pop by often :blush: thought I'd see how you all were... Glad to see everyone is well and moving forward, also glad to hear baby Devon has his tube taken out :hugs:
Sending plenty of :dust: to all you lovely ladies :)


----------



## honeysuede

scerena said:


> :hi: I know I don't pop by often :blush: thought I'd see how you all were... Glad to see everyone is well and moving forward, also glad to hear baby Devon has his tube taken out :hugs:
> Sending plenty of :dust: to all you lovely ladies :)

:hi::hugs: Hope you're doing well Scerena xx


----------



## mammag

Mrs. S the fourth and fifth ones from the bottom look positive to me.


----------



## honeysuede

MrsStutler said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I assume the bottom one is today's?? If so they have definitely gotten darker xxx
> 
> Yup, I'm just trying to figure out what's positive or not. My temps for the past two days have been rather high but I'm a little leery of putting a lot of trust into them because the times I'm taking them aren't usually the same from one day to the next. So I don't have any solid signs that I trust completely, thus the confusion. My best sign so far is the EWCM which I seem to have buckets of for the past few days.Click to expand...

I would say you have ov'd in the last few days going by the OPKs & EWCM maybe xxx


----------



## scerena

:hi: honeysuede I'm good thanks for asking :) I'm on a natural cycle as had a cyst from my injectables :( but I have a scan on tues hoping its gone and af should be here too around the so I can get back started with them :)
How are things going with you hun?


----------



## Grumblebea

Jess I tried to add u to FB but can't :(


----------



## Grumblebea

Think I got it figured out. :)


----------



## mammag

So I called my nurse for my Clomid prescription, and she never called it in?? Not all day??!! She's never done that. I don't know what's going on, but I have to have it by tomorrow so I can start on time Also, ultra sound is scheduled for the 20th and if all goes well, IUI will be on the 22nd.


----------



## Grumblebea

That's exciting grace. That's about what I was quoted for iui. Getting excited for you and Laura.


----------



## mammag

Was just googling 100mg of clomid, trigger and IUI and found this, copied and pasted

"5 rounds of clomid unsuccessful.
100 mg Clomid + trigger + iui was a success. Currently 32wks with triplets"

And I about shit my pants.:shock:


----------



## waiting2c

Exciting stuff Grace!! 

Looking forward to all the babies this thread is about to produce!!


----------



## Jess19

O I hope you get your script called in :hugs: if I had some id give it to you lol I had my script ready to be filled but I was going to wait for AF to fill it....needless to say she never showed  
But I joked with DH about filling it and saving it for next time we start ttc, but I never did. But if id had it I would totally mail it to you 
I still have the script, wonder if a pharmacy would fill it? I wonder what the time limit is?


----------



## mammag

I think scripts expire after a year or so. But I'm sure I'll get it figured out tomorrow. I HAVE to get it figured out tomorrow, lol. Or this cycle will be a no go. With the weekend coming I wouldn't be able to start till CD 6 and that just wouldn't work I don't think.


----------



## Jess19

Holly crap! Triplets! :hugs: your brave  id be terrified of multiples


----------



## Jess19

Does your Drs open early in the morning?


----------



## mammag

They open at 9 I think. But there's only 1 nurse there who handles my case, and if she's not in, I'm screwed.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I hope it all works out


----------



## mammag

It's going to!! PMA. I'm gonna call, and she'll get it worked out straight away. :D


----------



## honeysuede

Morning girls:hugs: 

Scerena - hope the scan goes well on Tuesday:hugs:

Nicole - I have accepted your friend request on FB, thanks for adding me!:hugs:

Grace - IUI on the 22nd? how exciting:hugs:

As for me I just screamed out with pain & almost cried:cry: this pain feels like glass is ripping through me when I move & the tablets are just making me spaced out. I think little one may have a foot on the inflmed area. But still - I will not let it get me down damn it!!:haha:

Off to work now, 3 more weeks until I leave!
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh T sorry your in pain :hugs: 

Morning all :hi:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Oh T sorry your in pain :hugs:
> 
> Morning all :hi:

Hi Laura!:hugs: xx


----------



## MrsStutler

Morning ladies! I finally got crosshairs from FF! Now we wait, I'm excited and hopeful for this month.


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey that's great mrs.s!


----------



## Jess19

:hi: good morning everyone!


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning Onion girl :rofl:


----------



## mammag

:D Yay for crosshairs Mrs. S!!!!!!

T sorry you are hurting :( Isn't there anything they can do?


AFM, called the nurse, she said that she didn't have "clear indication" and that they may want to raise my dose?? Which I don't understand. I had two follicles on 100mg, I don't see why I would need anymore than that!!


----------



## MrsStutler

mammag said:


> :D Yay for crosshairs Mrs. S!!!!!!
> 
> T sorry you are hurting :( Isn't there anything they can do?
> 
> 
> AFM, called the nurse, she said that she didn't have "clear indication" and that they may want to raise my dose?? Which I don't understand. I had two follicles on 100mg, I don't see why I would need anymore than that!!

Does that mean you won't get to do the IUI this month like you planned? Give me that number and I'll give that nurse a clear indication alright!:growlmad:


----------



## mammag

Lol, no. I get to do it. She promised she would get it figured out today.


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh good, I don't have to get out my bat then. :thumbup:


----------



## mammag

Lmao


----------



## mammag

She got it called in, and they didn't raise it. Thank God, I don't need 150mg.


----------



## MrsStutler

Where is everybody at? I'm bored! Lol Baby is asleep, hubby is playing video game and I'm goofing around on BnB trying not to drive myself insane.


----------



## mammag

I'm bored too, just shampooed the couch and the kitchen chair seats, lol. T's 3rd shift is killing me. And my TV is broken. Soooo, super bored.


----------



## waiting2c

Hey  I'm just sitting on sofa expressing... Not the most exciting pass time but one that fills my life these days. How are you all?


----------



## mammag

Still bored :D Lol. Hoping I can fall asleep at a decent hour tonight. T working third shifts has really got my days and nights flipped.


----------



## mammag

Oh, and I finally got a new BBT, since Charlie ate mine :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Cool you got a new bbt!! What time is it over there right now? It's afternoon sat here


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi girls, I'm bored too lol 
DS is at a sleep over and DD is at her other home so DH and I went out. I'm sitting at a bar playing on m phone back n forth between BnB and Facebook lol 
I didn't want to sit home alone but it sucks being the only sober one in a bar full of loud drunk people OMG is it last call yet?! 

Grace can't wait to see how everything turns out! I'm going to be stalking terribly lol between mrs.s getting ready to POAS soon, your new cycle and laura starting here's soon!


----------



## mammag

I know!! I'm excited to have someone to obsess over TTC with again, lol. :D I mean it's obviously great that you all are pregnant or new mommies, but none of you EVER pee on anything!!! And that is more than I can bear :haha: 

Oh and it is 11:46pm right now.


----------



## Jess19

I've wanted to pee on something for months now. I actually have a stash of coupons for frers that I'm saving for next time lol


----------



## MrsStutler

Well as much as I tried not to get my hopes up...I still did and I'm getting my punishment for it now. I just went to the bathroom to find I'm spotting. AF should be here full force tomorrow. I knew I shouldn't have gotten all excited. I'm going to go slink into bed and eat a pint of Ben and Jerry's. Maybe next cycle will be the one. I just wish I didn't have such long ass cycles and could figure out how to get my LP to lengthen without weaning. *sigh*


----------



## waiting2c

Sorry mrs s :hugs: :hugs: that sucks.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: so sorry mrs.s that stinks :-( 
From what I know nursing and ttc don't mix :-( its the bodys natural birth control. I hate to say it but as long as your nursing its going to be kinda difficult ttc :hugs: I hope it works for you, it has worked for many though!


----------



## MrsStutler

Yeah, I know I'm working against my body on this and that's what is so frustrating. I have so many friends who got pregnant while still nursing too. I guess I'll have to find some patience and just try again.


----------



## Jess19

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mammag

Aww :( Sorry Mrs. S. Maybe it's just some mid LP spotting? I doesn't even seem possible to have a 3 days lp, and your temps didn't drop? So maybe it's not truly AF just yet.


----------



## amommy

Mrs S I think it depends on your body and how it reacts to Breastfeeding.. I have a stubborn body and I don't have a period for a year while breastfeeding! Some of my friends get their cycle back at 6 wks.. Just depends on your own body chemistry.. LETS HOPE yours is not like mine!! 
I did an FSH test from the store today, and it looks like that might be my problem. It says to use FMU on day 3, and I did this one in the evening so that might be why it was darker.. who knows! Don't know anything about those! The test line was almost as dark as control, they said it has to be dark as or darker to be a high FSH but mine was close so that is not really good news.. But IM not young so that is probably contributing

Here is the test, the line is not quite as dark, but it certainly is darker than I would have liked it.. Any thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







2012-08-10_23.33.30.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsStutler

Well AF is here full force as predicted. Now I'm off the my last day of work! Trying to keep myself positive this morning.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so sorry the nasty old witch showed Mrs.s :-(

Amommy maybe its because of the afternoon and not FMU. 
Have you thought about having your dr do a blood test to check?


----------



## amommy

yea jess insurance doesn't cover fertility :( but its ok


----------



## mammag

I'm sorry Mrs. S :hugs: :( That sucks. 

Amommy, that is pretty dark, but maybe you have to use FMU for a reason? Maybe it would be lighter then?? I took one of those, I'll see if I can find the pic of mine.


----------



## mammag

Here was mine. It was with FMU on CD 3.
 



Attached Files:







frft.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## amommy

Oh, mine is kinda dark then :( that is what I thought! Although I spotted a day and they count that as day 1, so it may have been day 4, and they say that its 18% or so higher on Day 4, so lets hope that is what it is!
Thanks mammag for sharing


----------



## MrsStutler

Woo-hoo...30 more minutes and I will be officially unemployed! Lol


----------



## mammag

lol, 20 more minutes!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsStutler

Wow. It's been a busy day today. I worked a whole 9 hours for my last day. That's the first time I have worked a "full" day since having Roxas and it was not as bad as I thought it would be. I only managed to pump about 7 ounces throughout the day (pumping every 2hrs) which worries me a little bit but there isn't a lot I can do about it. Roxas was pretty good for Grandma and Grandpa although he apparently had a few meltdowns for them. My mom, dad and grandma (who lives with them) got into a huge fight too. Fan-tastic. We went over to a friends house and had a ton of fun in the pool with Roxas and he got to soak up a load of love from all our friends, plus I got to drink:thumbup:. Now it's raining outside and I'm loving listening to the pitter patter of rain drops outside. I must say the desert does have a unique, wonderful smell to it when it rains. Overall I've had a pretty nice last day. 

This month I am really pulling out all of my tricks to try and get this eggy. It's annoying that I know what the problem is but the solution is to either wean Roxas (which is a no-go for me) or time (and I'm not a patient person). I'm continuing my 150mg dose of B-complex vitamins, and I'm also adding in some agnus castus since it helps counteract progesterone which, thanks to the BFing, is contributing to my super short LP. I have some progesterone cream for after ovulation too. I'm really trying everything I possibly can to make this happen, I just hope it works. Maybe we will be bump buddies Grace!!!


----------



## Grumblebea

Amommy, I did one of those too but I also had my dr do bloods which my ins doesn't cover fertility but there are other reasons to check hormones. I guess it's all in the coding PLUS idk if u r in the states but as of aug 1 all paps, bc and preconception is covered by insurance. It's the law, might want to look into it!
Mrs S I tried to conceive while bf towards the end (at a year and a half) I had my cycle by then but since I was in my late 30's it was thinking my lining too much, once a stopped I got a bfp but it didn't stick. Has he started on food or u exclusively bf? Once u start nursing less u chances are much greater. I'm not suggesting you stop (Lord knows I did it for two full very long years) but its just something to think about until he starts solids it may be tough:/ good luck. 
Grace does the clomid effect your cm? I never had ewcm and could still get pregnant but when I took clomid, I was dry as a bone and at that point iui was my only option. 
I too can't wait for someone to poas. It's been over a year since I've been deprecated and now divorced but I love the ttc/baby stuff (that's y I'm still with y'all) I have a box full of all kinds of things to pee on but no sense in doing that. I really should sell it before they expire. I have a frfm and could probably get a good dime for it. 
So instead of ttc, I travel :). Off to savannah for a few days. I'll be stocking. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Grumblebea

***thinning
Separated


----------



## mammag

It kills my CM, I never got real good EWCM anyway, so the Clomid just completely takes it all away. Which is why I'm excited about the IUI. I think I'm going to try Femara (sp?) if IUI doesn't work this month. I love my doc, when I tell him I want to do something, he sets it right up. So glad I found him.


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats on finishing work Mrs S, onto the next phase of your life now!!

Grace, what date is all this starting for you again? Sorry I am sure you have said and i am just being too lazy to go back through the pages!!

Jess - not long till your scan now! Cant wait to see some pics!!

Am attaching a wee funny for you ...
 



Attached Files:







Dev Bolt.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwwwwww T that's just so classic :hugs: beautiful pic


----------



## scerena

:haha: lovin the pic how cute/funny :)


----------



## mammag

My ultra sound is next Monday, so one week and counting!! Hopefully if all is well I will trigger that night and do the IUI on Tues or Wed, I'm not sure if my Doc is a 24 or 36 hour IUI'er. Lol. I have so many questions I don't have answers to. This is happening really quickly.


----------



## Jess19

You'll be ready to poas in no time grace


----------



## mammag

I can't wait to test out my trigger, lol. I'm gonna make two lines with my pee :haha: Hopefully they stick around.


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone:flower:

Wow Grace, next Monday!! yay:happydance:

T - That pic is soooo cute:cloud9:

xxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Ooooh one week is not long. That is very exciting grace!!!!


----------



## mammag

I know it's so close!!! Wow Honey, you're about ready to pop!!! I'm running out of room for baby names in the thread title, lol. So you're gonna have to name your baby something short, like Tim :haha:


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> I know it's so close!!! Wow Honey, you're about ready to pop!!! I'm running out of room for baby names in the thread title, lol. So you're gonna have to name your baby something short, like Tim :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: well if it is a boy (and my instincts have said boy since day dot) then he will be called Jack, so that's kinda short?:haha: thought I was gonna pop too soon earlier as I lost some of my plug:wacko::wacko: but apparently if it has no blood in it then it doesn't mean much. Phew!:haha: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

3weeks today I'm shitting my pants eeeeek


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> 3weeks today I'm shitting my pants eeeeek

21 days:thumbup: it will be fine & all go perfectly:hugs:xxx


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> 3weeks today I'm shitting my pants eeeeek

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

I'm so excited for you L, I just know this is gonna work for you. It'd be awesome if you get twins!!! :D


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhhhhhhhhh I'm getting very scared I was watching YouTube videos of people injecting :/ scared but I'm ready I will do it I will


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 3weeks today I'm shitting my pants eeeeek
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I'm so excited for you L, I just know this is gonna work for you. It'd be awesome if you get twins!!! :DClick to expand...

Well one step at a time first I need to conquer the needles &#57659;&#57659;&#57659;&#57659;&#57659; I can't think to far ahead :hugs:

You will be the one with twins lol&#58650;&#58650;


----------



## mammag

Lol, maybe we will both get them, my poor thread title :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

You will have to start putting initials on it lol


----------



## scerena

Laura- I do injections they are not too bad... I was SO SCARED I'm not going to lie I thought I was going to faint! It took me so long to do the first one... BUT after the 1st you will do amazing you will be a pro in no time :hugs: any time you need to chat about injecting yourself just pm or post in my journal :hugs: I am excited for you :hugs:

Grace- yay for the iui good luck hun this is all you needed all along hopefully my fx'd tightly for you :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo 21 days!!! This next couple of months will be so exciting around here!!


----------



## Jess19

Yey I'm so excited for everyone right now! :happydance: its going to be very exciting around here! 
Good luck to you girls! :dust: 


Oh! And I called my dr this am to try and get an earlier appointment. And I did! 
I have an appointment Wednesday morning. Its only one day earlier but that's on less day I have to wait! :happydance: 
I went to get new glasses today and the girl there said are you having a girl? Lol I told her idk yet but I wanted to say "yes I am" lol I am like 99.9% sure its a girl, mothers instinct!


----------



## mammag

Are you going to inject yourself Laura or is your OH gonna do it? I'm gonna have T do my shot this month. I don't think I can do it myself, and I'm scared to death. I only have to do it once though, so I can only imagine how you are feeling :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

scerena said:


> Laura- I do injections they are not too bad... I was SO SCARED I'm not going to lie I thought I was going to faint! It took me so long to do the first one... BUT after the 1st you will do amazing you will be a pro in no time :hugs: any time you need to chat about injecting yourself just pm or post in my journal :hugs: I am excited for you :hugs:
> 
> Grace- yay for the iui good luck hun this is all you needed all along hopefully my fx'd tightly for you :hugs:

:hugs: thank you I'm kinda looking forward to it but scared its like standing in a que for a big rollercoaster you can't wait to get on but you know you going to shit your pants when the big dip comes lololol


----------



## scerena

Laura- I totally understand that!
I'm only doing injectables I can imagine the whole Ivf process is a roller coaster, you will do great hin I am sure of it :hugs:

Do you know what injections you will be using???


Jess- cant wait for your scan how exciting wow can't believe how quickly your pregnancy is going does it seem quick to you???


----------



## wanabeamama

I won't find out until the day I collect the drugs at needle teach on the day I start lol


----------



## scerena

Oh okay! Good luck not long now I will pop by and check how your doing :)


----------



## Jess19

No :-( it feels like its taking forever
I was thinking the other day that at 20weeks ill be half way!


----------



## Grumblebea

Well the next few weeks are going to be exciting. Grace may give us a bfp (btw I did the ovidril injectable and it wasn't bad at all!)

Laura's gonna be starting her IVF and hopefully a bfp too. 

T2 and Brooke should be popping soon. Speaking of Brooke, how is she doing Laura/anyone?

Mrs S is on a new loaded cycle :)

And Jess will know if it's a B or G :)


----------



## mammag

What an exciting few weeks!!!!


----------



## Jess19

16 more hours!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo Jess.... So exciting!!

This is the thread to keep an eye on for sure. It's all so exciting!!


----------



## Jess19

It's a girl!!!!


----------



## mammag

You were right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay team PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## wanabeamama

PINK PINK PINK PINK Congrats Jess:happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats Jess !!!!!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks girls


----------



## Jess19

For names we're thinking .....
Charlotte or Reagan
I like Charlotte, Charlie for short 
DH likes Reagan


----------



## Grumblebea

Huge congrats :)


----------



## mammag

I like Charlotte, because Reagan reminds me of The Exorcist :D Lol, and that's like the scariest movie of all time.


----------



## Jess19

Lol yeah it is, and I hate scary movies


----------



## mammag

I LOVE scary movies, except that one. That one makes me wanna go hide in a corner and cry. And pray, lol.


----------



## MrsStutler

Aww I love Charlotte! Very cute. 
I'm so excited for you guys who are getting jabbed! Things are going to get very exciting!

Well I just got home from nursing school boot camp and had the pants scared off me. I really hope I'm tough enough to get through these two years! I've already got a pile of homework to do too.


----------



## Jess19

Kayla I went to school to be a paramedic (I'm an emt now but not a working one) it was a very difficult thing, paramedics are mobile drs. I was so overwhelmed at firstbut then It got easier
I'm sure you'll do great!!!  nursing is a beautiful thing


----------



## honeysuede

Yay Jess congrats!!!:happydance: xxx
Hoep everyone is doing ok
xxx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Congrats Jess!! Charlotte is a beautiful name...You could always compromise with dh and call her Charlotte Reagan.


----------



## Jess19

I suggested that last night to DH  lol I don't think he liked the idea
My middle name is R, if we do go with Reagan we're going to spell it the way I spell my middle name  which I like. It's growing on me and now I'm afraid I'm stuck between the two names lol
We haven't talked about any middle names yet for her. Idk what sounds good or has a meaning for us. I originally liked Madeline Rae (Maddy Rae) but DH never did
Oh this is going to be fun!!!! Lol but I suspose I have 5 more months to think about it


----------



## harri

Congrats Jess!!!! :pink: :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## Jess19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/291D1271-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumblebea

Wow that's pretty clear for being so early.


----------



## Jess19

Thanks  its my favorite pic


----------



## honeysuede

Awww gorgeous pic Jess! and I also love the names:hugs:xx


----------



## amommy

Wow Jess, a girl how awesome for you! 
Grumblea, thanks for the heads up about the change in insurance, i will have to look into it! 

Love the picture of Dev doing the Olympic style! so funny. 

Good luck grace with the shot, it stings a bit but it's not too bad! 

Exciting that everyone will be getting on with TTC and soon we will have more tests to look at and hopefully MORE LINES! Cannot wait. 

Ivf starting in september for you, wow that is just around the corner!


----------



## mammag

So this is how my day is going, lol. Started out as a tiny spot on my neck, and now you can't tell one bump from the next. I'm gonna have to go get a steroid injection. Blah.
 



Attached Files:







pi1.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 2









pi2.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2









pi3.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 2









pi5.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mammag

Oh, it's poison ivy btw.


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls! I apologize for being AWOL so much, but I do keep track of everyone...through Laura.:thumbup::blush::haha:

But, I thought I would give everyone an update; Henry wasn't supposed to be here until the week of September 3rd, which was 38 weeks, but he'll be here Monday morning.:happydance: My section is scheduled for 10am.

I have had the high BP and gestational diabetes; well, we found out at our growth scan on Wed, that my amniotic fluid was very low, at a 5, and it was even less today. So, this means my placenta is failing and it's time to get him out. Luckily, they let me wait until Monday, bc they were talking tomorrow morning.:wacko:

So far, he is doing well in there and if we get scared, we can check into the hospital over the weekend, but I feel better at home.:thumbup:

Please someone give me the brief rundown of what's happening here...:haha::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammag

:hugs: He'll be here so soon Brooke!! :happydance:!!! I had tristen at 35wks6days and he was 6lbs even and strong as an ox :D He didn't even have to stay any extra time. So I will have everything crossed that it goes as well for you!! 

Not much in here but waiting games, lol. Mrs. S is actively trying and I'm waiting on my first IUI next week!!! And Jess is having a Girl!!! :D


----------



## Grumblebea

Henry? It's a boy? Oh wow! I will be thinking of you and hope everything goes smoothly and that he's nice and healthy :)


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: oh I hope everyting is ok and Monday goes smoothly :hugs: 
How exciting that Henry is going t be here soon! Are you excited?!


----------



## mammag

Ok, so I broke down and went to the doc. Got a steroid injection, a 7 day course of steroid pills and steroid cream. Lol, maybe I should hit the gym and get beefed up. Just hope it doesn't hurt my eggys trying to grow in there, even though my FS said it shouldn't.


----------



## Jess19

Aww grace that's terrble :-( I hope it clears up soon
Where did you get it at? Were you in the woods?


----------



## mammag

We're clearing the property we bought, it was nothing but woods. I'm pretty sure I got it there. I did mow the grass here though, so I guess I could have gotten it either place. I'm just terrified it's gonna affect my egg's, and I won't be able to have my IUI. Fx'ed so tight that it doesn't.


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks for the well wishes, girls. Yes, I am scared shitless.:haha:

Grace, I really wouldn't worry about the steroids being an issue, especially since they are used for fertility sometimes.:thumbup:

Jess, great news on team :pink::flower:

Kayla, I hope TTC goes very easily for you this time, but are you still EBFing?:hugs:


----------



## mammag

Sooo, I think I got a bad batch of tests. Took one yesterday because I just got them and haven't peed on anything in forever, lol. And it had a faint line on it. So took another today, and another faint line??!! darker than yesterday though.
 



Attached Files:







cd112.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wanabeamama

G I'm confused why would you have a line on a hpt?


----------



## wanabeamama

Do you ave the original pic?


----------



## mammag

I think so, let me make sure I didn't replace it with the tweak.

ETA here it is.
 



Attached Files:







cd113.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MrsStutler

That's really weird Grace, did you try a frer just to compare?
Brooke- I can't believe he's going to be here on Monday!!! How exciting! I am still EBF but I've had 2 post partum cycles already. I'm ovulating but it's way late and my LP is waaaaay to short. I'm taking vitamin b complex and agnus castus to try and swing things in my favor. I've also been stretching out feedings and night weaned for the most part. 

I just found out my best friend is pregnant, and if it's a girl she's using my middle name. Made me a lil teary eyed.


----------



## Jess19

Wow grace I can.t believe how dark that line on the HPT is! Its def there! Have you tried another brand? 

:hugs: mrs.S I hope you get your cycles back to a normal state so ttc would be easie for you :hugs: 

Can't wait to see Henry!!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone :hugs:

Brooke - I haven't been very good keeping up with journals of late but have been thinking of you. Can't beleive Henry will be here tomorrow!! He will be just perfect:hugs::hugs: xxx

Grace - there is a very clear line on that HPT - any update?

xxx


----------



## mammag

No update, I will know more tomorrow when I go to the FS. Hopefully these tests are some kind of fluke, and I have huge follicles and get to IUI. That's all I can hope for at this point.


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh things are going to be so exciting tomorrow! Brooke with her c-section and Grace with her appointment! It's also my first day of school.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mammag

How exciting!!!! I hope we all have a perfect day tomorrow!! :D


----------



## amommy

Oh wow, good luck Brooke, hope everything comes out great and can't wait to see baby!


----------



## harri

Wowee it's all going on here! Good Luck Brooke!! :hugs: 

Good luck with your appointment grace! :) How exciting! xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

HENRY'S ON HIS WAY :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: she's all hooked up and ready wooooooooo:happydance:


----------



## harri

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: AMAZING!! :) HOW EXCITING! :)


----------



## Grumblebea

Please keep us updated Laura :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Will do :D


----------



## mammag

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! C'mon Henry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey I can't wait!


----------



## wanabeamama

Henry's Here :happydance::happydance::happydance:
5lb 10oz[IMG]https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/a77a5f95f0e1306d31b1f1e621320068.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## harri

Awwwww congratulations Brooke! What a beauty! X


----------



## Jess19

Aww he's adorable!! Look at all that hair he has!!


----------



## Grumblebea

Awwww he's beautiful. Huge congrats. Is she doing ok?


----------



## wanabeamama

Just waiting on a report from NICU Brook hasn't seen him yet :cry:


----------



## mammag

Awwww, he's so precious!!!!!!!!!!!! :D Congrats Brooke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AFM, no follicles, IUI cancelled. Femara for next cycle though.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: aww grace that stinks, how you handeling it ?? 

I hope Brooke is doing ok, that has to be rough not seeing him yet :-(
Did she have a C-section?? 
I had one with DS and I didn't get to hold him fo the first hour and a half :-(


----------



## Grumblebea

Wow that stinks. I had my last one via csection and got to hold him right away for a few minutes and then about an hour later I was able to have him full time. He was only 2 weeks early at 9.9 pounds (fatty). Henry's a nice size too for 5 weeks early and Brooke being so tiny. 
Grace y do they think u didn't produce any eggies??? Weird. Fx for fameria :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey Harry is just perfect and out of NICU sleeping next to mommy :) Yey :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

yey!!! :happydance:


----------



## mammag

Yay HENRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## wanabeamama

Henry is a real trooper :)


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh my goodness he is ADORABLE!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm supposed to be working on homework right now but I had to check in! 

Congratulations Brooke, you did fantastic!

Grace-:hugs: Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Jess19

Bump pic! 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/D638873A-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## honeysuede

I was stalking Brookes journal & cried when I saw Baby Henry, he is GORGEOUS!!!!!:cloud9:

Jess you look great in your pic! Such a cute bump:hugs:
xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:




Thank you so much, girls!:kiss:


----------



## waiting2c

Cute bump pic Jess!!

Adorable baby b!!

Grace - sorry to hear no follicles :-( :hugs: any ideas why?

Laura - it's getting so close now!!!


----------



## mammag

Nope, she just said that I don't react well to the clomid, based on my last few monitored cycles I guess. She said they didn't want to try any more cycles on it, so she switched me.


----------



## Jess19

Grace you had a really good OPK the other day. Do you think the scan was done too early? 
Are you still BDing just incase?


----------



## Jess19

Brooke he is so adorable! 
How are you feeling?


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwwwwwww beautiful pic Brooke :hugs:

Cute bump Jess :hugs:

T1 how is Devon? :hugs:
T3 not long fo you now :happydance:


AFM 11 days to go tick tick tick lol


----------



## mammag

LAURA!! 11 Days??!! That's a heartbeat away!!!!!!!!!!!! EEEEEKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

I know but to think its a year since we were told IVF is our best hope and then being referred in January it will be 9 months since the first appointment it's been such a long wait but I'm thankful that we are fortunate enough to get the chance to do ivf 

My main worry at the min is getting to my baseline scan and be told that I have another endo cyst I think I will have a total breakdown so at the min my first hurdles are finally doing my first injection and having my first ultrasound then I will be fine (I hope) lol


----------



## mammag

I saw that happened to that other girl on your journal. I know I don't post, but I do stalk, lol. Sorry, I know I'm creepy. I really really do care about you all, and I want this to work out for you so much. I will be absolutely elated when you finally get your baby :D


----------



## Jess19

I pray everything goes smooth for you :hugs: 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jess19

For both of you


----------



## MrsStutler

Eeeee! 11 days! I'm excited, I can't wait and it's not even my appointment!


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww thank you so much ladies it means a lot to me to have your support :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

You will always have our support lovely:hugs:

11 days will fly by!! And I am keeping everything possible crossed for you, this has to be your time hun:thumbup::hugs:
xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Laura...:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

dachsundmom said:


> Laura...:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hi B! how is beautiful Henry doing?:hugs:xx


----------



## mammag

honeysuede said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Laura...:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hi B! how is beautiful Henry doing?:hugs:xxClick to expand...

WSS^^


----------



## dachsundmom

He's finally eating this morning, so we might be getting somewhere.:happydance:


He's down to 5lbs 5oz, so I don't want him to loose too much more.:thumbup:


----------



## mammag

Awww, sweet baby :D How long was he?


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

That's wonderful he's eating! :happydance: he'll be packing on the pounds in no time!


----------



## amommy

Congrats Brooke on your little man! HE is precious.. I had all small babies (5lb 4oz to 6lb 15 oz)and sometimes it took them a day or two to get the hang of it! Prayers for you and little man. 
MammaG so sorry about no follies, hears to femara and hope you have better luck! 
Jess such a cute bump, and wannabe, so excited to hear about your appt in 11 days, HOW thrilling. 
AS for me, I finally got a + opk about 5 days later than usual! But I have very strong symptoms! And the best news.....wait for it
I am finally actually IN a relationship.. and oo la la is he a sexy man!


----------



## mammag

yay for a sexy man!!! :D And yay for + OPK's!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol, YAY's all around :haha:


----------



## amommy

Thanks Grace! He wants kids too, so that is a bonus!


----------



## amommy

and Grace, my +OPK was way late this month, maybe its the weather! so it could happen to you also that you are just giong to O later! I sure hope so! FX for you


----------



## mammag

I think it's the moon, lol. I need a full moon to ovulate. :haha: But seriously, I feel like I'm getting closer. Will hopefully O any day.


----------



## mammag

Yay!!!!!!!!! :D Didn't even need a full moon!!!
 



Attached Files:







cd17.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Yay grace!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck with all the Eggs lol :happydance:
8days to go for me bu I'm feeling strangely calm at the min.


----------



## mammag

Calm is good :D I'm so excited for you!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you G I'm excited for you too :hugs: 
I'm jus feeling so strange lol


----------



## Grumblebea

:) grace and Laura.


----------



## Jess19

I'm excited for the both of you!! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo Laura 8 days is not long at all!! How exciting


----------



## wanabeamama

There is a lot to distract me until then too it's a bank holiday this weekend so I'm off work on Monday so it will be a short weeks and it's OH's birthday next Sunday to I have some stuff to do for that and I have booked a lovley seafood restraunt so we have that the night before we start :D


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> There is a lot to distract me until then too it's a bank holiday this weekend so I'm off work on Monday so it will be a short weeks and it's OH's birthday next Sunday to I have some stuff to do for that and I have booked a lovley seafood restraunt so we have that the night before we start :D

oh that all sounds nice hun:thumbup: should def help keep you distracted. Glad you feel calm
xxx:hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Well Grace, it looks like you O'ed after all :)


----------



## mammag

I know! And it almost looks like I O'ed the day OF my positive. Which is strange :D


----------



## Grumblebea

Clomid does strange stuff to the body. Now the waiting game begins. I'm so bored, I wish someone was poas now!


----------



## MrsStutler

:happydance: Yay Grace!

AFM- Well I think this cycle is going to be a lot like the last one, the OPKs are looking to be about the same as this time last month. Oh well. On a brighter note I get a new car tomorrow! Yay! We have a Honda Element right now and it's just reached the 100k mile mark and it's really not practical for more children or gas prices being what they are.


----------



## Grumblebea

That's exciting Mrs S. what are you getting? I traded in my 08 accord hybrid for '11 pilot, I could kick myself in the ass with gas being what it is. If I just would have held out a few more months when I turned the baby seat around, I would be golden. I sure miss my hybrid :(


----------



## Grumblebea

Sorry 08 Honda accord hybrid (last year they made them).


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: :hugs::hugs: Yey for the TWW Grace hopefully you will be joining her soon Kayla :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well this time next week I would have started the IVF &#57659;&#57659;&#57659;&#57659;&#57659;&#57659;&#57659;:wacko:&#58397;


----------



## Grumblebea

I think we are all so excited for you Laura. You sure have waited a long time for this. You start the injections and then when is possible egg retrieval ?


----------



## honeysuede

Yay Laura it's the one week countdown:happydance: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Grumblebea said:


> I think we are all so excited for you Laura. You sure have waited a long time for this. You start the injections and then when is possible egg retrieval ?

Well I will get my official timetable next Monday but based on a typical ivf cycle here is what I got on a ivf calendar website. Ignore the period part though lol


----------



## wanabeamama

[IMG]https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/4ebb8c67.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mammag

That's so exciting Laura, You'll be pregnant for halloween :D (do you guys do halloween over there? Lol) 

My temp was super low this morning?? It didn't even give my crosshairs originally but since I woke up just a tiny bit early I added .01 to my temp and it gave me crosshairs. But I wonder if that means I didn't O :( That sucks.


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes we do Halloween here lol god that means its nearly winter :( 

Well did you do the temp converter? It will give you a more accurate temp I think maybe you did ov I have had low temps at 3dpo before https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## wanabeamama

The other reason could be BC you used clomid you may have ovulated twice :D


----------



## mammag

Ohh, that would be nice! Pointless, because DH's penis hates me, lol. But cool nonetheless.


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol have you BD recently?


----------



## mammag

Lots, just without the "end result" lol, if you get my drift. I don't know what the problem is, he doesn't have an issue any other time of the month, he says it's pressure. I don't usually tell him I'm ovulating, but he wanted to stay the night at his Dad's Saturday so I had to tell him. It would have been better just to let him stay now that I look back.


----------



## honeysuede

Grace!!:haha::haha: that made me chuckle:haha:

xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh :( when did the little guys last enter the tunnel?


----------



## mammag

When I have it marked on my chart, The night of my OPK, we DTD twice that night, at like midnight and 1 am, when he had NO idea I was getting ready to O. But after that it's all been failures.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Lots, just without the "end result" lol, if you get my drift. I don't know what the problem is, he doesn't have an issue any other time of the month, he says it's pressure. I don't usually tell him I'm ovulating, but he wanted to stay the night at his Dad's Saturday so I had to tell him. It would have been better just to let him stay now that I look back.

My OH was the same when I would go on about ov etc, also when I was first pg we tried twice to BD & both times no end result, haven't tried since so it;s been 6 months:nope: I think pressure does effect it for some men which sucks seeing as that's the only thing they have to do when ttc!! xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh well that sounds like perfect timing :D even if today was o day your still good :thumbup: 
So your next iui cycle I'm just thinking you may be around the same time as my ER/ ET ????


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg T not long now ooooo it's going to be an action packed month :D


----------



## mammag

I know Laura!! Babies and BFP's!! It's gonna be awesome :D


----------



## honeysuede

Yay for babies & BFPS!! It would be amazing if September was the month it happened for you both! I have a good feeling about it:thumbup:

Can't beleive I will be full term tomorrow:wacko:xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace if you need to do iui next cycle when would it be I'm thinking it might be around the time I do ET?


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't think it's quite sunk in that it's actually happening yet :/


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> I don't think it's quite sunk in that it's actually happening yet :/

I bet it sinks in this time next week:thumbup::hugs:xx


----------



## mammag

Assuming that I did O 3 days ago, then it would most like be in right at 4 weeks from now. Like Sept 24th.


----------



## Jess19

Grace I think you double Oed!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg jess your almost half way :happydance:


----------



## Grumblebea

T you haven't dtd since your bfp??? Wow you guys are strong! How's your itching/liver thing?

Grace if he didn't finish after O, it doesn't really matter plus there are swimmers in the pre goo lol. 

Laura, that's not long at all and no marathon sex for you lol. How's OH feel about everything? Is he getting excited too?


----------



## wanabeamama

He's not really talking about it lol I think he will when we go to the hospital next week and has a better understanding of what's going to happen and when but he seems very sure it's going to work lol well haha I know there is no marathon sex but I was thinking he has to bust his load quite often during the cycle and time it with egg collection but we can't bd BC you have to use a condom and I hate them so does oh so it's Popeye time I'm going to have a strong arm :rofl:


----------



## mammag

:haha: Lmao :D


----------



## wanabeamama

Grace do you have to do the same? Abstain from ejaculation(eww I hate that word lol)


----------



## Grumblebea

Poor laura, your gonna have one strong arm ;) well at least it's not a marathon hummer, u would get lock jaw!


----------



## mammag

Nope, not really. He has to ejaculate at least 5 days before the IUI, but no less than three days before. So if IUI is say, wednesday, then he can't ejaculate after Monday, but has to at least once after Saturday. If that makes sense.


----------



## wanabeamama

Grumblebea said:


> Poor laura, your gonna have one strong arm ;) well at least it's not a marathon hummer, u would get lock jaw!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Nope, not really. He has to ejaculate at least 5 days before the IUI, but no less than three days before. So if IUI is say, wednesday, then he can't ejaculate after Monday, but has to at least once after Saturday. If that makes sense.

That's what S has to do but for the last 3 months we have probably only bd 3 times :/ I need to sort myself out BC I need that jiz to be good quality of at least not dust lol


----------



## Jess19

:rofl: you girls are silly  lol 
I can't wait to see how everthing goes! I'm so super excited for you all!! 

Yes I can't believe I'm almost half way done :happydance: it feels like its taking forever though lol why does other peoples pregnancies seem to go by so much quicker?


----------



## wanabeamama

It feels like you jus poas yesterday lol what is your due date?


----------



## Jess19

Haha right
Its Jan 18th


----------



## Grumblebea

Jess it does feel like u just got a BFP... To us. I remember when I had my youngest, one of my patients said "wow that was a fast pregnancy". I said haaaaaa maybe it seemed that way to u but to me, it was FOREVER! I do however have the worst pregnancies :(


----------



## amommy

T you are so close, wow can't believe you are already full term! 

Jess it does seem like yesterday you POAS! LOL 
Laura, how funny you girls are about your manual efforts haha! 
Grace I sure hope you O'd twice, twins maybe? 
One way or the other Sept is gearing up to be an amazing month!
Here is a pic of my new man and I, it is a horrid picture because we were blinded by the camera light (it was dark outside) and we were cracking up about it! But I really wanted to share!
 



Attached Files:







2012-08-26_21.55.36.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jess19

Aww cute pic!!


----------



## mammag

Super cute pic C!! Love it!!


----------



## Jess19

Aww cute pic!!


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh my goodness I'm seriously busting up laughing going back over what I've missed :haha: 
I can't believe how fast time has been going by! Jess is already half way done, T is at term and Laura is down to one week away!:wacko: 

Sadly I didn't get my car today:cry: DH is being a lame-butt and wants to negotiate price more. He works for the dealership so we have a hard time getting them to give us a good price like "regular" customers. They figure if he works for them they don't have to work as hard. :growlmad: I just want my new car! It's a 2010 Toyota Corolla S, it's black which everybody keeps saying is awful for our town because of the heat but I say hot as hell is still hot as hell whether your in a black car or a white one. Hot is hot. 

My body is ticking me off royally with all of it's antics. Tonight I had some serious EWCM, and my cervix was soft as could be and wide open. Yet my OPK said jack squat. I'm starting to wonder if maybe those OPKs aren't super accurate for me. I seem to only be able to get a decent positive with FMU, never at any other time during the day. Even when I get the + ones they are - later that day and back to + or at least semi-positive the next morning. I have to go through my temps and start adjusting them too, I'm rarely taking them at the same time so that might have a huge effect on things. Who knows. As of right now I'm in the "screw it, let's just screw a lot" mood. Still doing my B-6 which I actually really like for the energy, and my agnus castus which tastes horrendous but I gulp it down like a champ.


----------



## amommy

Hope you get a huge temp rise tomorrow fx for you Grace


----------



## Jess19

Aww that sucks you didn't get your new car today :-( I hope you get it soon! And I LOVE black cars, their so bad ass! Lol 
Maybe switching OPKs could be a good idea, it couldn't hurt to try some. It def sounds like your bdy wants to O . :hugs: hope you do soon :thumbup: love the "screw it" attitude!! 

Grace ill be stalking tomorrow  I hope this is a good cyce for you! That opk looked beautiful! 

Laura 6 more days to go!! :happydance: 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

Cute pic christi fingers crossed G and K hope you both get eggs soon :D


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls :hi: 
I just put DS on the bus (first day of 1st grade!) 
Now what do I do with myself all day lol


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: awww bless him :)


----------



## mammag

Good Morning! Temp shot WAY up this morning :D Yay!!!

Mrs. S, I think the screw a lot thing is a good idea, when your not really sure what's going on, that seems like the best course of action!


----------



## Jess19

Lovely chart grace!!!! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mammag

I know! It shot right up there didn't it!! And if I did O yesterday, we got the BD (with a finish I might add, seeing as how I'd already told T that I'd O'ed so he didn't have any 'pressure') Feeling good about this cycle!! :D


----------



## amommy

Such good news Grace! Can't wait for a few more days when you can test!


----------



## mammag

Lmao, right Christi, except I've been testing since before I O'ed :D


----------



## Jess19

I can't wait for the POAS to begin either!! :happydance: 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Yay Grace for the temp rise:happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## MrsStutler

That's fantastic Grace! That temp rise looks picture perfect!:happydance:

I've got an appointment tomorrow with my regular doctor to talk with her about my crazy moods lately. I've had ups and downs since Roxas was born, and a mild case of baby blues around 2-3 months but the past 2 weeks have been emotional hell for me and it's just getting worse. DH is the only person I won't act normal for, so he gets the full un-edited version of my thoughts and I've gotten to the point where he is worried about me but also incredibly frustrated. I just hope the doc can give us some answers. I think the stress of school, leaving my job, finances, and just being a mom and wife are finally getting to me. Ok, pity party over. Back to the happy face:D


----------



## amommy

You are allowed to vent honey, the job of mom adds a whole new dimension to your stress level... I hope you get some answers from the doc and start to feel better! 
Maybe you can find a few minutes to do something relaxing just for you, whatever it is you enjoy.. Vent anytime you like, that is why we are all here

HAHA Grace, I was giving you the benefit of the doubt.. you know I am the same way.. This cycle worse than most, usually I wait until 6 dpo, but those girls over there needed company:dohh::dohh::haha::haha:


----------



## MrsStutler

:hugs: Thanks, I know I don't have to keep the happy face on all the time for you girls, and it helps knowing that:hugs:

On the bright side of things DH and I went to dinner at a little restaurant, nothing super fancy or anything, for a beer and a sandwich after he got off work. It started off by me forgetting my ID, I just about burst into tears right there, but I think the waiter felt bad for me and served me on my word I'm over 21. That wasn't the best part though. When we went to leave he told us another table paid for our food and drinks. I couldn't believe it. Nothing like that has ever happened to us. We were both speechless. The people had left, so we didn't get a chance to thank them though.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: Kayla your also forgetting to add to your list the stress of TTC :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi girls 
Wow Kayla that was so nice of that person!! I bet that made your day


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey for 20 weeks jess :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks 
I'm not feeling too great today though :-( I just woke up and I have the worst headache. I wish I could go back to bed but I have to get DS on the bus first. I think acouple more hours of sleep would help. I was up rather late last night with DH (usually he's not home at night because of his work schedule) but he wasn't feeling good so he came home. It was nice having him there but not under those circumstances :-( I just want to go back to bed and cuddle with him right now

How you doing?


----------



## wanabeamama

Awww jess can you go back to bed when DS is on the bus? :hugs:
I'm just fine tanks


----------



## mammag

4 freaking days Laura!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHH!!!!!! :happydance: I can't wait till you make a baby or two :D


----------



## Jess19

Well I got acouple more hours of seep....stilll got the headache though :-(

Wow laura only 4 more days, that's great :happydance: 

Grace your charts looking good!


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow G your charts pretty :happydance: 

Yup 4 well almost 3 days to go and I am strangely calm still lol


----------



## mammag

Good! hang on to that calm :D You should start mediating while your in the mind set for it. My chart does look amazing! But unfortunately, I don't even feel the least bit pregnant. So, thinking I'm just going to be looking forward to a IUI next month, if my damned ovaries would cooperate.


----------



## mammag

Was just going through pics and deleting old HPT shots and found where I tweaked Jess's $store test :D
 



Attached Files:







jess.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wanabeamama

Well G you wouldn't feel pregnant even if you were but looking forward to the iui is good :thumbup: 
I think the reason I am calm is to do with the lupron I'm on at the min BC my hormones are at a non fertile level which naturally doesn't make you feel particularly maternal I'm more nervous about the baseline scan I don't want to be told I have a cyst or endo is back :(


----------



## mammag

When will that be?


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm not sure I will get my schedual on Monday so I will know then


----------



## mammag

I have everything crossed that it goes perfectly for you.


----------



## mammag

Are you having any tell tale pain? Or is there pain with those things?


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't know I do have pains but I don't know if it's scar tissue from the op there isn't much chance of having one I'm just paranoid lol


----------



## Grumblebea

Grace, can u pee on something for us? :)


----------



## wanabeamama

^^^wss :happydance:


----------



## Grumblebea

Her chart looks perfect


----------



## wanabeamama

It does but I hate bbt charts I had a few perfect ones :(


----------



## Grumblebea

2 days Laura :))))))


----------



## Jess19

Yes! Someone please pee on something lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Well almost 1 day ahhhh I'm so ready for this :)


----------



## Grumblebea

You are ahead of us right? It's 6:45 pm on Saturday here.


----------



## wanabeamama

Well it's 12:10 am (midnight) so it officially Sunday :happydance: 1 day to go


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey my ticker changed too


----------



## Grumblebea

:) you will let us know?


----------



## amommy

Since I'm the queen of pee, I will post my 9 dpo test. It's evening and does have a faint line, but really, I want a DARK DARK line! 
Thanks for asking (I know you wanted Grace's coz she so cute) but mine will have to do! haha
 



Attached Files:







2012-09-01_20.54.34.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## waiting2c

Omg Laura.... It's tomorrow for u now! So excited for you and can't wait to hear how you get on.

Amommy - that for sure has a line on it..... Isn't that a good thing??

Grace - where is your test?? 

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone!!:flower:

There is def a line on that test:thumbup:

Laura - it's TOMORROW!!!! So excited for you can't wait for updates :hugs::hugs:

I had my last day at work friday. feels soooo weird. xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Wow t!! Super close now! It is weird when you finish up but gets less weird all the time


----------



## honeysuede

waiting2c said:


> Wow t!! Super close now! It is weird when you finish up but gets less weird all the time

Thanks T:hugs: yeah I am hopingit will feel less weird, I just feel a bit vulnerable like some of my independance has been taken away if that makes sense? all for a wonderful reason though:hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Grumblebea

I see a line on that test (I'm happy that anyone peed for us)! Fx that it gets darker. 

T will u be returning to work? I know it was supposed to be a temp job but u sure were there for awhile. How's the liver issue going? I love seeing your pics on fb :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck christi 

No long now T :happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Nicole - yep I was there for almost 2.5 years, it was soooo sad leaving everyone was so lovely & I got tons of presents & cards, kept crying! I have told them I would like to come back 3 days a week in March when little one is 5 months old, they have said they will do their best & if there is a place I can have it so I guess it's 50/50 really. The liver pain isn't as intense now baby has dropped although now it feels like baby is doing a head drill on my cervix hehe:haha::haha:

Laura - how are you feeling about tomorrow??
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Totally fine, we're sharing a bottle of wine of hopefully the last time lol


----------



## waiting2c

Yay Laura!! Its monday here now so really really not long for you now.. I will check in as soon as I wake up tomorrow morning to read how you got on. I am super excited for you!!


----------



## Jess19

Good luck tomorrow laura!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you :hugs: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

GOOD LUCK LAURA​

:hugs::kiss::hug::hug:XXX


----------



## wanabeamama

Here goes :happydance: I have officially started the IVF :happydance: had my first injection there the appointment went really well the nurse made everything seem very simple there is no mixing but I have to fill the buserelin needles but it looks very easy I start stimming with Global-F on the 20th and egg collection will be around the 1st october 
OH looked a little overwhelmed with it and he left the room while I had my first injection lol 
So here goes lol


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats Laura!! This is so exciting!


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Yey laura :happydance:


----------



## MrsStutler

Yay Laura!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!

In other news...I finally got a positive OPK today! Which means my O day moved by a whole 9 days! I might actually have a shot this time round. Hubby is off for the log weekend so the timing couldn't have been better. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: 
To everyone!


----------



## amommy

YAY Laura, Glad everything went well!

Mrs S, awesome on the + opk!


----------



## Grumblebea

That's so great Laura. 

Mrs S, how did it go at the dr? Did they say it's all hormones and stress?

Christi, and more pee sticks for us to peak at?

Where the heck is grace??


----------



## Jess19

Ya, where has grace been? 

Earlier today we took DS to his first baseball game, he loved it!  we had a great time.....
Until we went to leave and I almost fell down the steps in the stadium :-( luckly my ankel broke my fall, now it feels like its broken :-( I'm home now with ice on it, but its throbbing and swollen


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no jess maybe you should get that looked at :(


----------



## honeysuede

So glad it went well Laura:happydance::hugs:

Jess that sounds sore:nope: Maybe you should get it check. I did a similar thing yetserday & hurt my leg although it wasn;t quite as bad as yours. Hope it gets better for you.

Hi everyone else!!:hugs:

I have my 38 week midwife appointment at 11.30, am actually a little nervous:wacko: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck I'm sure all will be fine :D :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Good luck I'm sure all will be fine :D :hugs:

Thanks lovely:hugs:

I think I am just being silly:wacko: just hoping she tells me little one's headis engaged otherwise I have no idea what is dancing on my cervix:haha::haha: xx


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks girls, I'm going to call my drs in a little bit, no one was open yesterday because of the holiday 

Good luck at your appoinment honey! Maybe your starting to dilate, your pretty close to the end now! :happydance: 
When I was prego with DS during the last few weeks I would get these horrible little sharp pains on my cervix, almost like pinching. I'm almost certain it was my little ones finger nails poking against my cervix because he was head down and always had his hands at or around his head/face lol I'm sure that's how my water broke too!


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> :hugs: thanks girls, I'm going to call my drs in a little bit, no one was open yesterday because of the holiday
> 
> Good luck at your appoinment honey! Maybe your starting to dilate, your pretty close to the end now! :happydance:
> When I was prego with DS during the last few weeks I would get these horrible little sharp pains on my cervix, almost like pinching. I'm almost certain it was my little ones finger nails poking against my cervix because he was head down and always had his hands at or around his head/face lol I'm sure that's how my water broke too!

:haha::haha: that made me smile, I can just imagine his little nails :haha:

The appointment went well, shesaid baby's head is 2 parts engaged with means 3/5ths to go so almost half way! aparently that's about right at 38 weeks. They don't check you cervix in the uk unless there is a problem until you are in labour:wacko:
xxx


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey for half way! :happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> :happydance: yey for half way! :happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Yay! Gosh those pains suck big time. Won't be long now though!:happydance:

I talked to the doctor and finally fessed up to everything I've been feeling and gave her the history she never knew about either. She is running bloodwork to look at my thyroid and other junk but she also prescribed me Zoloft and recommended a counselor in town. I'm not sure I can afford the counselor but the zoloft is already making me feel better. I actually feel normal and it's great. I'm excited and hopeful for this cycle, my temps are looking good so far and our timing on BDing is pretty good. Can't wait to start POAS!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I'm so glad you got to talk to your dr and your feeling better :hugs: 

:happydance: can't wait for the POAS to begin! :happydance: 

Speaking of POAS....where is Grace???


----------



## Grumblebea

Wss


----------



## mammag

Hey.... Lol. Speaking of the devil!! We haven't had internet for the past week. But we've got it now! And speaking of POAS, here are todays tests, I think I'm 9 dpo, but guess I could be 11.
 



Attached Files:







9dpo1.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mammag

They've been stark white up till now. I really think I may be pregnant again. But honestly, I'm scared to death. I'd rather try for another 10 years than have another miscarriage.


----------



## wanabeamama

G are those the same tests you peed on before you ovulated? Do you have a frer or somthing?


----------



## mammag

They are a different batch. So of course I'm wary, but they have been stark white until today. Which is why I pee'd on so many of them, lol. And last time they went positive on me it took two days for the FRER to go positive. So I'm going to wait to take one.


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh ok lol fingers crossed :)


----------



## Grumblebea

I see faint lines on all three on my phone :)


----------



## waiting2c

I can easily see lines on all of them. Fingers are crossed for you grace!!!


----------



## honeysuede

I see clear lines!! Good luck grace! Xx


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: those tests are looking good grace! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mammag

Their all negative now. Don't know what's happened :( Wish I hadn't taken anymore.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

I'm not so sure u r out Grace, I really think those were positive. Maybe diluted pee.


----------



## Jess19

We will all be waiting for an am test


----------



## mammag

Thanks guys :) But I doubt it, I've never gotten bfp's followed by bfn's in the same day. So I think they were all defective or something. I should have known better than to get excited. I'm never buying wondfo's again.


----------



## Jess19

I'm keeping your in my prayers grace :hugs: you too laura :hugs: I hope you both get your bfps soon and are bump buddies


----------



## mammag

Speaking of bumps, lol. How are Brooke and Henry doing!!? We need more pics :D


----------



## MrsStutler

Sad the tests went bfn on you grace :-( 
Well I think this cycle won't be the one either. Tonight I had some streaks of blood when I went to the bathroom so AF will probably show up tomorrow. I was so excited since I got ovulation to happen so much earlier but alas I still have that freakishly short LP. Roxas starts solids tomorrow so maybe that will help, who knows. On the bright side of things I finally got my new car! Yay!


----------



## honeysuede

Grace - sorry about the BFNs but it is still early & each pg is different so I would def say you're not out yet:hugs::hugs::dust:xx

Kayla - that sucks about the blood - but you're not out yet:thumbup: I hated my short LP & was so releived when I managed to bring ov forward a bit with B6. Yay for new car!!

Laura - how are you feeling now??

Massive hugs for everyone else:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Jess, congrats on 21 weeks & becomming a banana:haha: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> Grace - sorry about the BFNs but it is still early & each pg is different so I would def say you're not out yet:hugs::hugs::dust:xx
> 
> Kayla - that sucks about the blood - but you're not out yet:thumbup: I hated my short LP & was so releived when I managed to bring ov forward a bit with B6. Yay for new car!!
> 
> Laura - how are you feeling now??
> 
> Massive hugs for everyone else:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx

I'm just fine it's OH I worry about :haha: moody doesn't even come close I have turned into the devil :rofl: I haven had a huge bitch fit in my dream last night lol

How are you feeling?


----------



## Jess19

:hi: girls how is everyone? 

Good luck testing this am Grace :dust: 

Laura are the hormones they gave you making you moody?? Poor DH, I hope he handels it well

Honestly my pms made me more moody than iv ever been prego lol idk I always thought it would be the other way

:hugs: aww mrs.s I hope that witch stays far far away!!


----------



## mammag

More :bfn:'s this morning. Oh well. I didn't really think I was pregnant this month anyway. Wondfo's suck.


----------



## wanabeamama

Jess19 said:


> :hi: girls how is everyone?
> 
> Good luck testing this am Grace :dust:
> 
> Laura are the hormones they gave you making you moody?? Poor DH, I hope he handels it well
> 
> Honestly my pms made me more moody than iv ever been prego lol idk I always thought it would be the other way
> 
> :hugs: aww mrs.s I hope that witch stays far far away!!

Yes they are , I'm very hot, moody and tired and achy but as I say I'm not the one suffering :haha:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :hugs: :-(


----------



## Grumblebea

Grace it's that damn clomid. If it dries up the cm it's near impossible to get a real bfp unless u do iui :/


----------



## mammag

Good thing I won't be taking any more clomid, glad to be rid of it.


----------



## Jess19

:thumbup:


----------



## Jess19

20 week bump 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/344CB562-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mammag

I have those pants!!! Lol, and I love your bump, it's so cute :D

Well capri's if their the same as mine :D


----------



## Jess19

They are! ....well they have ties on the ends so the can be both pants or capri's, and the top is elastic! Lol my selection of cloths is getting limited 
I also have a pair that look identical and they are capri's (lol elastic band as well)


----------



## honeysuede

Sorry about the BFNS Grace:nope::hugs:

Laura - :haha::haha:your poor OH, never mind I am sure he can cope:haha: I am feeling ok thanks, I am convinced nothing will happen until after my due date.

Jess you look lovely!
xxx


----------



## MrsStutler

:-( sorry about the BFNs Grace that sucks, your chart looks so good too. 
Well I'm still very, very, very cautious but 4dpo...and no AF...yet. At least I can look at it positively in the sense that my LP is longer, even if it's only by a day. In not getting too optimistic though. That little bit of blood is making me stay very guarded.


----------



## Jess19

Could it be implant bleeding????


----------



## MrsStutler

Jess19 said:


> Could it be implant bleeding????

Wouldn't it be too early for that though? I could hope though, ever the optimist lol


----------



## Jess19

Idk anythings possible


----------



## Grumblebea

Laura, how often do u have to do your injections?


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi nic. Every day at around 6:30 and from the 20th I do 2 a day at the same time I'm finding it much easier now I figured out getting the angle right lol

How are you doing?


----------



## Grumblebea

Me? I'm fine. Worked an extra day this week :/ Going to Orlando tomorrow to cirque du soleil la nouba with lo. Then Disney water park on Sunday (weather depending). That's about it. Oh my OH and I have been looking at rings :)

I hope this month flys by for you. 

T1, how's your little boy doing? Any answers/progress?


----------



## waiting2c

Hey  he is doing ok. Physio noticed some stiffness in his movements so now have to do exercises on him several times a day. We still hoping effects are mild but it's still wait and see time.


----------



## wanabeamama

Omg nic &#57396;&#57396;&#57396;&#57396;&#57396;&#57396;&#57396;&#57397;&#57397;&#57397;&#57397;&#57397;&#57397;&#57397; wow that's great news :happydance:

T1 I'm so glad Devon is doing well :hugs: how are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Thanks but we are just looking. I don't want to rush into anything as we have only been together for a year.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

I wish I could load a pic of ring we picked (not bought yet) but I can't from my phone :(


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh :( is it online?


----------



## Grumblebea

Yes it's part of the Vera Wang love collection. It's 2 karot total set princess and it's lovely.


----------



## MrsStutler

Well I don't want to get my hopes up and get all excited but I decided to POAS this morning.  I *think* I see a line! It's a super faint one but I think I see it. Im on my phone but I will try I get a picture uploaded soon. It's 6am right now so everybody is still asleep.


----------



## Grumblebea

Yay!!!


----------



## Jess19

Good morning girls :hi: 

Oh that ring sounds lovely!!! I wish we could see a pic 
I havent been able to wear my ring in about a month or two :-( I miss my diamond

Can't wait to see your test kayla!!!! :dust: 

How is everyone else?


----------



## MrsStutler

Ok, here is the picture. I might just be crazy but I swear there is a faint, faint, faint line in real life. Keeping my fingers crossed.
 



Attached Files:







100_4245.jpg
File size: 5.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MrsStutler

Grumblebea said:


> Yes it's part of the Vera Wang love collection. It's 2 karot total set princess and it's lovely.

I love princess cut diamonds! Sounds absolutely lovely, I'm so happy for you!:hugs:


----------



## Jess19

I can see the line....on my phone :happydance:


----------



## mammag

Hi guys :D How is everyone? Fx'ed for you Mrs. S!! Sorry I have been MIA, my sister is very sick and has been in the hospital for 5 days now. The doctors don't know what is wrong and it's really scary. If you're the praying type, try and say a little prayer for her :hugs: everyone :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Mr S I see a faint something!:thumbup: good luck:hugs:

Nic- We wanna see the ring:hugs::happydance:

How is everyone else doing?
xxx


----------



## Grumblebea

Aww grace, I hope she's Ok.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> Ok, here is the picture. I might just be crazy but I swear there is a faint, faint, faint line in real life. Keeping my fingers crossed.

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I TOTALLY SEE IT! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mammag

They just found out it's E coli. She's been on antibiotics for days though and they don't seem to be helping. Thinking I'm going to have to head down to Kentucky soon to help her out.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Oh no Grace! That is terrible to hear. Something similar happened to Keith a few years back and we were in the hospital for 12 days and they still never found out what as wrong. Is this your sister with the chunky beauty? I sure hope that she is better soon.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So it is Sherry? I remember her sending me a FB friend request a while back but didn't know who she was so didn't accept it but now I just troll her page looking at those beautiful babies she has..lol Glad they found out what it was so they can get her better quick. Isn't she still nursing?


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: I hope she gets beter soon, its good they know what it is now
How are you doing? 

Kayla when can we expect to see another test? 

How you feeling Honey?


----------



## wanabeamama

Is this the one https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/7ef93b0621f0104b6adc3ba7a3881349.jpg


----------



## honeysuede

Sorry about your sister Grace, hope she gets better soon:hugs::hugs:

I am ok thanks Jess - although baby feels soooo low now I can't see it getting any lower, v uncomfortable but I guess it;s all signs things are getting ready:thumbup:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Or this

https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/c67533252df038ee0c4d0aa6965a6ff0.jpg


----------



## Jess19

Like both those rings  I love the 2nd one though, I like the halo around the center diamond

Your getting SO close now Honey! :happydance: do you think you water is going to break? 
Whe your next appointment with your dr?


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> Like both those rings  I love the 2nd one though, I like the halo around the center diamond
> 
> Your getting SO close now Honey! :happydance: do you think you water is going to break?
> Whe your next appointment with your dr?

I know but I just don;t feel it will happen for ages yet, which I guess could be denial!! My next appoint isn;t until my due day so 10 days away
xxx


----------



## Grumblebea

It's the 1st one with a sapphire on the side.


----------



## wanabeamama

https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/42DCAB20-0313-4BC3-8E74-9D00E51E7E5A-742-0000021AF9465115.jpg

This one ?????


----------



## MrsStutler

Wow those rings are gorgeous!!! 

Grace- I hope your sister is ok, I'm glad they figured out what bug it is. At least that's one part of the puzzle. Do they think it's become resistant? I'll be praying for her. 

Jess- I might do another test today but tomorrow morning for sure.


----------



## Jess19

Wow 10 more days!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
It will be here before you know it! 
Do you have anything to keep you busy??

Kayla ill be stalking as soon as I wake up  :dust: 

Grumblebea that ring is beautiful! Love it! :thumbup: 

How you feeling Laura?? Any more moody moments lol or should I ask how your DH is  
What's next for treatment?? (Sorry idk much about IVF)


----------



## Grumblebea

No Laura the very first one. You can only see sappire from side view. 

Looking forward to more tests :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh aha I get you that's very beautiful :D


----------



## MrsStutler

Ok, here is this morning's test. It looks BFN to me, I can't really see anything in real life. But it is still only 7dpo and my temps are looking ok still so I'm still hopeful. I tweaked the hell out of it and was able to see something but I'm not sure that really counts :haha:
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: there's time


----------



## honeysuede

Still early Kayla:hugs: keep testing:hugs:

Nic - the ring is beautiful:thumbup:

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend. I had a lot of pain this morning & thought it *might* have been the start of anything but it died down after a few hours. xx


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: its def still early kayla :hugs: 
:happydance: yey for a 7 day LP (so far) 

Honey your body is def getting ready for something! :happydance: 
Keep us posted! Were all waiting


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> :hugs: its def still early kayla :hugs:
> :happydance: yey for a 7 day LP (so far)
> 
> Honey your body is def getting ready for something! :happydance:
> Keep us posted! Were all waiting

aww thanks Jess, I will def keep you all posted, bet I am still here waiting in 2 weeks:haha::haha:

How are you feeling now?
xx


----------



## MrsStutler

Honey, I hope your body doesn't tease you too much! I can't wait to see the newest thread baby :happydance:

Thanks for the love girls. I am keeping as positive as possible and like you said Jess, yay for a 7 day LP so far! That's a win in itself right there. I'm trying to just focus on other stuff for the time being. I have my first test tomorrow and I'm utterly terrified of failing it. We have to maintain a 78% or else we are out of the program, no pressure though:haha: I've been studying my tail off so hopefully I do well.


----------



## Jess19

No its not 2 weeks.....its 9 days now  that's closer to one week lol 

I'm doing good  I'm spending thr day cooking and watching football. I'm SO excited for football season, its the first Sunday game. 
I made 4 dozen chocolate chip cookies last night! And this am I made some bananna bread. 
I'm about to make a big pot of chilli (DHs cousin is comming over) and I'm going to make some apple crisp later. I had a bunch of fruit about to go bad, hence all the baking lol and the pregnancy


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> No its not 2 weeks.....its 9 days now  that's closer to one week lol
> 
> I'm doing good  I'm spending thr day cooking and watching football. I'm SO excited for football season, its the first Sunday game.
> I made 4 dozen chocolate chip cookies last night! And this am I made some bananna bread.
> I'm about to make a big pot of chilli (DHs cousin is comming over) and I'm going to make some apple crisp later. I had a bunch of fruit about to go bad, hence all the baking lol and the pregnancy

Sounds like you have been busy making yummy stuff:thumbup:

Well I am still here - 8 days to go. Me & OH have been trying to agree on a girl's name which has ept me occupied. I seriously didn't realise how bloody hard it would be choosing names!! xx


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: 8 more days! :happydance: 

What names have you picked so far, do you have a favorite?
I think girls names are harder


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> :happydance: 8 more days! :happydance:
> 
> What names have you picked so far, do you have a favorite?
> I think girls names are harder

We have settled on Jack for a boy, with James as a middle name as that is OH's name, his dad's name & also my grandad's name (James). The last name is Davies so Jack James Davies.

For a girl we have Courtney, Ella or Lila, with no middle name. It is haaaar!!:haha: They are the only girls names that we both like xxx


----------



## Grumblebea

I like Ella :)


----------



## honeysuede

Grumblebea said:


> I like Ella :)

Yeah I think it's pretty:flower: Ella Davies xx


----------



## Jess19

Jack James is so cute!  you can call him JJ! 
I like Courtnyy  middle names are tough, we struggled too


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> Jack James is so cute!  you can call him JJ!
> I like Courtnyy  middle names are tough, we struggled too

I think Courtney is my favourite at the mo but I do like all 3. I tend to change my mind though, and I AM NOT telling any family as I get 'the face' and they put me off!!:haha:xx


----------



## mammag

Ohhh, I LOVE Ella!!! :D That's a beautiful name.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Ohhh, I LOVE Ella!!! :D That's a beautiful name.

Yeah it is growing on me now:haha:
How are you Grace? xxx


----------



## mammag

I'm good. Lost without my boys during the day now that their both in school. I don't know what people do with themselves all alone all day. I have all the laundry done and everything clean by 10am and then I just sit here all freaking day, lol. Thinking I'm gonna have to get a day job.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> I'm good. Lost without my boys during the day now that their both in school. I don't know what people do with themselves all alone all day. I have all the laundry done and everything clean by 10am and then I just sit here all freaking day, lol. Thinking I'm gonna have to get a day job.

:haha: I know, the other dav I hoovered the cutlery drawer:haha: I always seem to find something to do though but it has only been a week for me & I have had lots of visitors too. xx


----------



## mammag

I've had no visitors during the day. I cleaned the kitchen floor by hand, with spray and a rag, lol. Maybe I'll take up some sort of craft.


----------



## MrsStutler

Awww I love Ella too! My top pick for a girl name is Ellie, so pretty similar.

Well this morning was another BFN, no matter how much I look at it under every light in the house. On to tomorrow I guess :thumbup: I'm pretty happy my temps are looking great and so far no signs of AF showing up either.

I'm getting ready to leave and take my first big test. I feel like every piece of knowledge I've gained since school started has just vacated my brain. :wacko: I really hope I don't fail. I am bringing cupcakes for everybody too, maybe I can bribe the instructor:haha:


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi girls 
I can totally relate to being bored all day! Being a stay at home mom is tough lol 
Iv been cleaning out drawers and scrubbing walls and floor boards. My nesting is getting out of control! 

Kayla good luck testing today!  :thumbup: I could totally go for a cupcake right about now. Guess ill just go eat some cookies :rofl: I got 3 dozen of them now!


----------



## waiting2c

Not long to go now T!! Love the names.

Kayla - even if u end up getting af your lp has increased so your chances are much greater for next time. That said I still have my fx that you get your bfp this time round.

Jess - your baking sounds yum and us making me hungry perhaps I should be a good housewife and do some today.

Grace - I can imagine how hard that would be, I still get a bit bored and lonely when dev is sleeping so it must be so much worse all day. Do u know many people round you?


----------



## mammag

I don't know anyone. I'm not very social, lol. I don't know why, you would think with my history I could make as many friends as I want, but I have a hard time meeting people. And my washer just took a crap on me. It filled the house with stinky burnt rubber smelling smoke. Boo.


----------



## waiting2c

Awwwww stink one grace. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

Well I technically failed my exam:cry: I made really stupid, dumb mistakes too. That just makes it so much worse. I got a 77.5 and we need a 78 to pass, and they don't round up. Hopefully I can pull myself together and do much better on the next exams.


----------



## Jess19

Sending :hugs: to you girls (Grace and Kayla) that stinks.....it def feels like a Monday :-(


----------



## Grumblebea

Kayla that sucks. 
Grace my washer took a dump too and it's only 2 years old (front loader). I had service guy come today for $70. To tell me I'm screwed. 380 for parts and 250 for labor plus the 70 I already paid. I told him to go shit in his hat. I can buy a new one for that. Guess I'm off to the laundromat AGAIN grrrr. At least I can dry at home. 

Plus side, I'm looking at a new car. Will see. 

Oh yeah, idk how yall can stay at home (props to ya). I took 6 months maternity leave and went stir crazy. I love my schedule now. I work 3 and off 4, best of both worlds :)


----------



## mammag

I think ours maybe didn't survive the move. It got bumped down the basement stairs, I'm gonna have the new one delivered, by professionals. So if it gets broken, it's their fault.


----------



## honeysuede

So sorry Kayla:hugs:
That sucks about your machines G & Nic:nope:

I am offto my ex work place to see their new canteen & have lunch. My nan is cnvinced I will go into labour today & my grandad is telling her no, it will be Thursday morning at 11am!!! I however feel it is at least a week away:hugs:
xxx


----------



## Jess19

Have fun today T!
One more week to go! :happydance: 

I think your going to go into labor Sunday night!


----------



## mammag

I've decided not to take the femara this month. With everything going on right now, not to mention my TTC emotional state, I think I just want to not worry about it this month and take a NTNP month or two. I have the prescription, with 1 refill, so I can take it when I'm feeling ready, I'm just not right now. Plus, I don't think the ovulation drugs are helping anyway. I O just fine on my own and I think they are a waste of time and money. Also not ready to do the IUI. Odds are even lower with IUI than they are with plain ol BD, so that seems like a waste of time and money to me also.


----------



## MrsStutler

:hugs: Grace, do whatever feels right to you!:hugs:

Well here is my test from this afternoon, I *think* I see something again but it's really quite faint. Still have hope though, almost to a 10 day LP anyways. If this month isn't the one at least I have that victory:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







100_4248.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MrsStutler said:


> :hugs: Grace, do whatever feels right to you!:hugs:
> 
> Well here is my test from this afternoon, I *think* I see something again but it's really quite faint. Still have hope though, almost to a 10 day LP anyways. If this month isn't the one at least I have that victory:thumbup:

I for sure see something on that one!!! :happydance: Hope this is it for you!


----------



## mammag

I definitely see that one Mrs. S :D


----------



## honeysuede

MR S I saw a faint pink line on my phone!!:happydance: good luck:hugs: xx


----------



## mammag

Mrs. S!!! Where are you??!! Have you tested again??!!


----------



## harri

Hey guys! Just checking in - how are you all?

I see a line Kayla :thumbup: 

Xx


----------



## MrsStutler

Well AF arrived today :-( on to next month.


----------



## honeysuede

MrsStutler said:


> Well AF arrived today :-( on to next month.

Sorry to hear that kayla xx


----------



## mammag

Aww shit :( Sorry kayla.


----------



## harri

So sorry Kayla! :hugs: xx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

Thanks, I'm trying not to get too frustrated and let it get me down too much. I'm really bummed but at least my LP was considerably longer. We just had everything so perfect this month, I had pretty high hopes.


----------



## waiting2c

Stink one sorry Kayla :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: so sorry kayla :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Kayla, it;s good about your LP:thumbup: I remember taking comfort in that when I managed to lengthen mine, iit means you are on the right track:hugs:

As for me, still here! having period type pains low down this morning that are very uncomforatble, not sure it means anything mind.

Hope everyone is doing well today:hugs:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm getting excited to find out what you will have :D not long now :hugs:

ATM still jabbing lol start stimming a week today :coffee: this is dragging I keep forgetting I'm actually doing ivf lol


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> I'm getting excited to find out what you will have :D not long now :hugs:
> 
> ATM still jabbing lol start stimming a week today :coffee: this is dragging I keep forgetting I'm actually doing ivf lol

:hugs::hugs: How are you getting on with the jabs? xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm doing fine lol I have a huge bruise from a couple of days ago though lol not sure how I will cope with doing the 2 jabs a day that Glonal F looks a bit scary lol


----------



## mammag

It'll all be worth it Laura! Counting the days till I see your :bfp: :D

Honey, those could very well be contractions. It's tough to explain what actual contractions feel like, but they do resemble AF cramps, just sharper? I think that's a good word for it. But, I've never had a contraction on my own, both babies were induced because my water broke and I never went into labor on my own. So I guess I can only describe pitossin (sp?) contractions. Which I guess are usually a little different.


----------



## mammag

mammag said:


> It'll all be worth it Laura! Counting the days till I see your :bfp: :D
> 
> Honey, those could very well be contractions. It's tough to explain what actual contractions feel like, but they do resemble AF cramps, just sharper? I think that's a good word for it. But, I've never had a contraction on my own, both babies were induced because my water broke and I never went into labor on my own. So I guess I can only describe pitossin (sp?) contractions. Which I guess are usually a little different.

Oh, and adding to this. I ordered my new washer, and they were supposed to be here yesterday at 11am. So I had to tell my 5 year old that I couldn't come eat lunch with him, which upset him, and I sat at home. Well, noon rolls around, 1 then 2 and their still not here. So I call, he says their running a little behind and that they are on their way. So then it's 3 then 4 and I call again, he says they got the wrong Washer, had to pick up the right one, and were on their way again. And, yup, you guess it, 5 then 6 pm, I'm like WTF?? So I call, he doesn't pick up, I call and call and call. No answer. So I use Tecumseh's cell phone. This ******* answers first ring. I'm like well hello there. Gave him a good piece of my mind and told him where he could put his washer. He's like well; their almost there now, I said look, I want you to call your guys and find out EXACTLY where they are, I will call you back in 5 minutes. I want an EXACT location and time frame. So I wait 15 minutes, wanted to cool down because I was angry. And I called and called and called. And then he starts pressing the button on me ignoring my calls!!! I mean why did they lie from the beginnning!!?? They could have just been honest, they obviously couldn't come, didn't have the correct model or something. They wasted my entire day. I didn't even get to cook supper because I couldn't leave to go to the damn store. So I ordered one from somewhere else, and they are supposed to be here today, between 5 and 8. So lets see how that goes.


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> It'll all be worth it Laura! Counting the days till I see your :bfp: :D
> 
> Honey, those could very well be contractions. It's tough to explain what actual contractions feel like, but they do resemble AF cramps, just sharper? I think that's a good word for it. But, I've never had a contraction on my own, both babies were induced because my water broke and I never went into labor on my own. So I guess I can only describe pitossin (sp?) contractions. Which I guess are usually a little different.

One step at a time no bfp talk :gun:

Hope you get your washer sorted :(


----------



## mammag

Lol, Ok, I won't talk about it. But I'll be thinking it :devil:


----------



## wanabeamama

:gun::gun::gun: lol so are you still going to do a tie cycle?


----------



## mammag

Oh yes, I am not even slightly interested in TTC right now. I need a break badly. I'm not even TIE, I'm completely ntnp. I'm considering getting on the pill so I don't have to think about it at all.


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow why the sudden change of heart? Did somthing happen :( :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks Grace:hugs: the pains haven't progressed so althought my body is definitely doing something, I don't think it's the start of labour yet. We shall see! Sorry about your washer, hope you get it sorted. Wow - going back on the pill, I guess that really would give you a break from TTC, what made you decide to consider that if you don'y mind me asking?

Laura - the injections don't sound fun:nope: but all worth it:thumbup: :hugs: xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I hope so. There not so bad at the min god knows how I will manage with doing 2 I'm sure it will be fine


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> I hope so. There not so bad at the min god knows how I will manage with doing 2 I'm sure it will be fine

You will be just fine hun:hugs:xxx


----------



## mammag

Nothing happened in particular. Except maybe I'm feeling different. I've been having a lot of anxiety or something. I've never had anxiety before. But I guess that's what it is. For about two weeks I've had a constant feeling in the pit of my stomach like something terrible is about to happen. IDK, it's hard to explain. But it's really been taking a toll on me. And I have never been prone to anxiety, ever. So I think something needs to change. I don't need any added pressure or stress right now, I just feel like somethings wrong all the time and I'm having a difficult time dealing with it. I'm not really sleeping, and I'm losing weight. I've even looked into seeing a therapist. Which I have _never_ considered before. But IDK, it's just strange.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Nothing happened in particular. Except maybe I'm feeling different. I've been having a lot of anxiety or something. I've never had anxiety before. But I guess that's what it is. For about two weeks I've had a constant feeling in the pit of my stomach like something terrible is about to happen. IDK, it's hard to explain. But it's really been taking a toll on me. And I have never been prone to anxiety, ever. So I think something needs to change. I don't need any added pressure or stress right now, I just feel like somethings wrong all the time and I'm having a difficult time dealing with it. I'm not really sleeping, and I'm losing weight. I've even looked into seeing a therapist. Which I have _never_ considered before. But IDK, it's just strange.

That does sound like anxiety. Maybe a break from TTC is a good idea while you figure out how you feel:hugs: Feeling anxious like that is not nice at all, it sounds like you are on top of things though:hugs: We all need a break at times & it's good that you are not ignoring these feelings xxx


----------



## mammag

:D I can't ignore them, lol. They won't let me, and I just want them to stop. I've tried looking it up online, but those people have a feeling like something specific is going to happen, like they or some one they love is going to die, or that they are going to run out of money. Mine is not specific at all. I just feel like something bad is going to happen. But I have no idea what. I don't think I'm going to die, or one of my kids or husband will. I don't think I'm going to get sick, or the house is going to burn down or anything like that. I just feel.... I don't know, I already explained it as best I could.


----------



## wanabeamama

I think it may have been the sudden misterious illness of your sister that could have made things worse like when your plodding along without a worry in the world and then something unexpected suddenly happens it puts your body into defence mode like your trying to protect yourself for another sudden supprise/change try and find a few things that take you to a good place and put your mind back at ease :hugs:


----------



## mammag

I was thinking of finding a hobby. Like a craft, maybe even something I could sell and make money from. I just need to learn how to do something, lol. Because I have no idea how to craft.


----------



## wanabeamama

You should try and make some of those baby tutu's and headbands :D


----------



## mammag

It's like you read my mind Laura, lol. That's exactly what I've been googling :D


----------



## wanabeamama

Lol that will be lots of fun to do :D


----------



## mammag

Wanna make a new born one this weekend for my new niece. Hope it turns out good. Can't wait to show you guys my new found craftiness, that is assuming I find it :D


----------



## Jess19

Hi :hi: girls good morning! 

Grace I cat wait to see it too! I love to do crafts, they def keep your mind busy and you get something cool out of it in the end. 
Do you have a sewing machine? 
As soon as I get my house in order I'm going to bust mine out  lol DH taught me how to sew!


----------



## mammag

I used to have one, but it didn't make the many moves apparently. But you don't really need one for the tutu's and head bands, a couple small stitches that can be done with a needle and thread.


----------



## mammag

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0062-1.jpg

Here it is :D


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww that's cute :D


----------



## mammag

I know, it's so little. Can't wait till she wears it :D


----------



## Grumblebea

Did you make that??? It's beautiful. I can't make squat :/ not artsy at all.


----------



## Jess19

Aww its adorable


----------



## waiting2c

Very cool grace


----------



## MrsStutler

Awww that tutu is adorable! I'm crafty but I'm also impatient...this usually results in half-assed projects because I refuse to do anything the "right" way:haha:

Honey-I'm getting so excited for you! I hope you don't have too much longer to go, those pains can be a real...well...pain!

Well Roxas had his 6 month check up today and I got some not so good news. He has lost 12oz since his 4 month check up. So now he doesn't even register on the growth chart. I feel like a complete failure today, like I'm not a good enough mom to feed my baby properly, especially since it is my milk that is supposed to be making him gain weight and thrive. The doctor was pretty concerned and he is going back in a month to check his weight and get another shot.
I was doing ok with my moods but since the disappointment of AF arriving and failing my first test, then this on top of it all I feel like nothing is going right at the moment and I'm back in my rut. I just don't feel like doing anything, besides crying. On the brighter side I looked into the counselor my doctor recommended and my insurance actually covers their services. I thought we wouldn't be able to afford it so I never even bothered to call but I think I will be giving them a call Monday morning. I need to sort out quite a few things in this head of mine.


----------



## waiting2c

:hugs: Kayla - you are in no way a failure!! Def a good idea to call, just having an impartial ear to talk to can make a massive difference


----------



## honeysuede

Grace that is soooo cute:kiss:

Kayla - You are NOT a failure:nope: it's shit that all these things seem to happen at once, they say good & bad luck comes in 3's so hopefully this is the end of your bad luck spurt. Hope you feel more positive soon:hugs::hugs: 

As for me, no development. I am fine with that though:flower: don;t mind waiting as I kinda always thought I would be overdue. I haven;t got to the fed up stage that everyone talks about.... yet!:haha: xx


----------



## mammag

I agree with T Kayla. Bad luck happens in 3's. So something good will happen next. Did your doc give you any specific instructions on feedings or anything? I never experienced a baby losing weight except for after their first born. So I have no advice :(


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: kayla your doing a great job!! 
Has Roxas started to get any teeth yet? Sometimes they get a little fussy and loose some weight when they teeth. 

Honey the waiting game eventually gets boring lol I hope you don't get to the "fed up" part and he comes before that


----------



## honeysuede

How is everyone doing today?
No progress for me, just had 2 emotional crying fits since last night which is odd, think it all finally sunk in, stupid hormones:haha:
xxx


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi I'm doing good  
We took the kids to the fair last night, they had so much fun lol and I ate so much food

Not too long now honey! How many days left? 
Its a very emotional time for you riht now, its to be expected :hugs: how did your DH handle it?


----------



## mammag

I'm doing good! Did SIL's baby shower yesterday. All those games and she got just a TON of stuff. I'd be lying if I said I didn't have at least a couple fleeting 'that should be me' moments. But all in all it was a good day. Getting so close now, I can't wait till the baby gets here :D


----------



## honeysuede

Glad the shower went well Grace:hugs: and it's only natural to feel that way:hugs:

Jess - 2 days tildue day for me:thumbup: Can't see this one coming before then though. I KNOW my dates are correct which means my original due date is 24th/25th. I reckon little one will come on the 25th, a week late by hospital dates. But hey, it's my first so what do I know:haha: xxx


----------



## Jess19

Grace did you give your SIL the tutu and headband you made for the little one?? 
When is she due? 

I can't wait for my baby shower  there's going to be so much pink! 

Honey why did they change your due date?? 
You never know when the baby could come. One day it could just happen! 
Some women know its comming because you have light contractions for a few days before. 
But not me, my water just broke one day (one night I should say lol) when my water broke I was sleeping (2am) and it woke me up. I was having a dream I was on the phone with my cousin and I was telling her I had something really important to tell her but I had to answer the call on the other line first. When I went to answer the other call I woke up! It was a crazy dream! 
I had no idea though that day that I would have been going into labor. But if I look back at that day I had HORRIBlE heartburn, which I never really had. So maybe that was a sign 
My friend just had her daughter back in Jan (her 2nd kid) and she said the only "sign" she had the day she wen into labor was a nose bleed. She was washing her hands in the bathoom at work and all of a sudden her nose just started bleeding! With her first she didn't remember anything (it was almost 10yrs ago) 

Who knows maybe one day it will just happen!! 
Hopefuly sooner than later


----------



## Jess19

Grace did you give your SIL the tutu and headband you made for the little one?? 
When is she due? 

I can't wait for my baby shower  there's going to be so much pink! 

Honey why did they change your due date?? 
You never know when the baby could come. One day it could just happen! 
Some women know its comming because you have light contractions for a few days before. 
But not me, my water just broke one day (one night I should say lol) when my water broke I was sleeping (2am) and it woke me up. I was having a dream I was on the phone with my cousin and I was telling her I had something really important to tell her but I had to answer the call on the other line first. When I went to answer the other call I woke up! It was a crazy dream! 
I had no idea though that day that I would have been going into labor. But if I look back at that day I had HORRIBlE heartburn, which I never really had. So maybe that was a sign 
My friend just had her daughter back in Jan (her 2nd kid) and she said the only "sign" she had the day she wen into labor was a nose bleed. She was washing her hands in the bathoom at work and all of. Sudden her nose just started bleeding! With her first she didn't remember anything (it was almost 10yrs ago) 

Who knows maybe one day it will just happen!! 
Hopefuly sooner than later


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> Grace did you give your SIL the tutu and headband you made for the little one??
> When is she due?
> 
> I can't wait for my baby shower  there's going to be so much pink!
> 
> Honey why did they change your due date??
> You never know when the baby could come. One day it could just happen!
> Some women know its comming because you have light contractions for a few days before.
> But not me, my water just broke one day (one night I should say lol) when my water broke I was sleeping (2am) and it woke me up. I was having a dream I was on the phone with my cousin and I was telling her I had something really important to tell her but I had to answer the call on the other line first. When I went to answer the other call I woke up! It was a crazy dream!
> I had no idea though that day that I would have been going into labor. But if I look back at that day I had HORRIBlE heartburn, which I never really had. So maybe that was a sign
> My friend just had her daughter back in Jan (her 2nd kid) and she said the only "sign" she had the day she wen into labor was a nose bleed. She was washing her hands in the bathoom at work and all of. Sudden her nose just started bleeding! With her first she didn't remember anything (it was almost 10yrs ago)
> 
> Who knows maybe one day it will just happen!!
> Hopefuly sooner than later

Yes very true, it could happen at any moment, exciting:happydance: They changed my due date at my 12 week scan. I am now due exactly 9 months to the day from the first day of my last period (18th december 2011). That is odd abut that dream you had, your body must have known to wake you up. xxx


----------



## Jess19

Oh I see what you mean about possibly being late, 9 months from the first day of your last priod would make you like 38 weeks then, kinda. 
I guess it all depends on when you ovulated then


----------



## Grumblebea

Laura are you anywhere Fairmouth or Dover England?


----------



## mammag

I did and she loved it! :D She's due on Oct. 27th. My other SIL, who is 17, the one who got pregnant and miscarried at the same time I did, just announced she is pregnant again too. So I see lots of baby sitting in my future. Especially for Ashley, I'm the only girl in the immediate family who doesn't work, and she's going to need someone while she's in school and working. Might as well be me!


----------



## wanabeamama

Grumblebea said:


> Laura are you anywhere Fairmouth or Dover England?

No I'm quite a way from there:hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Oh ok I was just asking. I'm probably going to be in those two cities in May. How are you feeling?


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: that baby shower must have been a roller coaster of emotions :hugs: 
I know it must have been a little hard
I struggled with my emotions at my SIL babyshower 

How is everyone today?? 
Happy Monday!


----------



## mammag

Good today! Happy Monday!!!! My anxiety has gotten a million times better. I even think I figured out what was causing it. Did some research on those Steroids I was taking and found that when you stop taking them you actually withdrawal, and that can cause the anxiety. So, apparently, I was in drug withdrawal :wacko:


----------



## Jess19

Oh boy! That's terrible, did the dr ever mention that to you?? 
I'm glad you feel better and figured out what was causing it. 
How long did they say it could last?


----------



## mammag

The doctor never said anything, but I didn't really ask or read the leaflet. It seems like it varies. But the anxiety for me seems to be gone. So I guess in total it lasted about 3 weeks. It started while I was actually taking the prednisone, and didn't stop till I had been off of it for about 1 and a half weeks. I didn't call the doc to ask about it though. I just found all of these message boards online about the same thing happening to other people.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: glad its over


----------



## wanabeamama

Grumblebea said:


> Oh ok I was just asking. I'm probably going to be in those two cities in May. How are you feeling?

Awww when are you visiting? :hugs:
I'm feeling ok but have got AF :( and I'm very crampy not sure if I should even have af but I need to go get some more needles tomorrow so I will check with the nurse.
Hw ate you?


----------



## Grumblebea

I'm trying to book a cruise today, transatlantic it's the end of April beginning of may. AF??? WTF?


----------



## mammag

How long has it been since your last AF Laura? Is this the month you do the actual IVF then?


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes AF lol I had af about 4 weeks ago and the one before that was about 2 months before the nurse said that some women still get some bleeding but this is crap at least it's not heavy like it was.

Grace yes I'm doing the ivf right now I start stimming on thursday and then have follicle scan the following Thursday.


----------



## honeysuede

Grace - glad the anxiety has calmed down:hugs: the dr should have mentioned it was a possible side effect though.

Laura - sorry about AF, at least it's not too heavy:hugs:

How is everyone else? I walked to my nan's today, it used to be a nice 20 min walk, today was an uncomfortable 30 min waddle but I made it:haha: got AF type pains now, probably due to that & using my gym ball I guess:shrug: xx


----------



## mammag

Walk that baby out T!!! So close!!!!!!!!


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Walk that baby out T!!! So close!!!!!!!!

That's what I thought:haha::haha: I have my 40 week midwife appointment tomorrow, looking forward to that:thumbup:xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hope it's not to much longer now T :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Honey good luck at your appointment tomorrow!!! 

Laura :dust: I hope this is your month!


----------



## Grumblebea

T hurry up and get him out, we want to see pics. 

Booked my cruise today:) :) :) I'm so excited!


----------



## Jess19

Cool! Where are you going?


----------



## Grumblebea

Leave out of ft lauderdale, Bermuda, Ireland, England, France, Netherlands and Denmark. Sixteen days plus an extra one in Denmark. I'm super excited.


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: that sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Grumblebea

I've always wanted to do this cruise and now I'm able to do it.


----------



## MrsStutler

Hey everybody, just checking in. Not too much to report here. Still bleeding, which is weird because ever since my periods resumed they have been 4 days exactly and now I'm on day 7. I don't know what that means for TTC. :shrug: I've got a ton of stuff to do this week with school, although I just got my grade on a paper and I got a 98% so it pushed my average in the class up to a passing grade now. It's way late for me, I've got to be up at 4am so I'll keep it short for now. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Just saw on FB, T is in labor :)


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey!!


----------



## mammag

Yay!!! :happydance: Baby!!!! :D


----------



## mammag

Tracey had her baby! It's a sweet boy :D Don't know his name yet though!


----------



## Grumblebea

:)


----------



## Jess19

yey!!!!


----------



## honeysuede

Pasted from journal:hugs::hugs:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi everyone, I have finally got 10 mins to sit down & write my birth story. I am soooo in love with my wonderful son, Jack James Davies Born on his due date!! weighing 7lb14oz

So after getting regular contractions at home for 2 hours I got to the hospital just after 3am, they confirmed my waters were leaking but I was net yet dilating, the contractions were getting stronger & more frequent very quickly & by 9am I was 3cm dilated & the contractions were progressing fast, they gave me a short of diamorphine & I was using gas & air, other than that one shot which seemed to wear off quite quick, I used only gas & air as I went from being 5cm at 11am to fully dilated at 1pm so time to start pushing!! My contractions were so strong & they changed, I felt like my whole body was trying to turn inside out & told the midwife (who was fantastic) that I needed to push. She was shocked when I was fully dilated! My mum bless her had got to the hospital by 11am asshe booked the forst train down when she heard I was in labour, she releived my sister & mum was the biggest help, I couldn;t have done it without her. James was with me the whole time & he was great, he was obviously having trouble seeing me in that much pain but just having him there was enough, he was the midwife's assistant passing her everything & doing whatever she said, je was shaking while giving me drinks while I was pushing, my mum was holding me & pushing with me. After 2 hours of pushing they had to call the doctors in as baby seemed stuck. I was in so much pain & was so exhausted, I didn't see an end in sight as he was not moving, his head could be seen but was not coming any further, it was tourture. It ended up being about 6 people in the room & a vontouse was used, I also had to be cut which finally worked & Baby Jack came out at 4.17pm, they showed him to us, we saw he was a boy & the moment between me & James was amazing, he was shaking & there were tears, I had a cuddle with Jack & couldn't beleive what had happened. 

They gave me the injection to deliver the placenta but it didn;t work, 3 different people tried to get the placenta out but only bits were coming, it was extremely painful & I was losing a lot of blood. I was so exhausted & sore I couldn't hold my head up & I felt like I couldn't bonf with Jack straight away. Mum & James gave him his first feed & cuddles & he seemed a really happy baby 

Another doctor came to see me & tried to manually remove the placenta again while I used gas & air, it was so painful & didn't work, James was upset at seeing this & said she has had enough, The midwife even agreed he shouldn't have put me through that. I didn't go into theatre to have it manually removed until 8.30 so they left me waiting far too long really. I had to have a spinal for the procedure so was numb from the waist down so after going the whole birth without an epidural etc I ended up having to have a spinal for that. After the procedure in which they stitched me up & removed all placenta & afterbirht, they brought James & Jack round to see me & they said "here come the men in your life" it was an amazing moment & I looked at them both so full of love. James went home & I went to the ward with baby Jack who was the only baby there who didn;t cry in the night, I was so proud! I had to press the buzzer to get the nurses to help me see to him etc as I was still numb & I only managed about 2 hours sleep that night. 

We finally got home about 3pm yesterday which was such a releief. I am on 2 lots of tablets which are iron, 2 lots of painkillers & antibiotics, I also have an injection that I need to have in my tummy for the next 6 days to prevent any clots after the procedure. The midwife is doing her first home visit today & she needs to show me & James how to do the injections. I have a list of other questions for her too.

Jack passed all the health visitor checks etc but it seems he has talipese which is apparently like club foot? they are referring him to physio but they didn't seem too concerened. He also has a sore head still from the suctionm but other than that he is perfect, he is so well behaved, he makes squeaking noises when he is sleeping & it's so cute. I love him soooo much it's unture & although I always thought it was silly when people said newborns look like their parents, he really has got his dad's eyes, even the midwife said it

The first night at home with him was good, I managed to get some sleep but obviously was up when he needed me which was only twice really, he really is a good baby so far

This morning we were both nervous as it's all so new, the steriliser, the nappies, the feeds etc, we just want to make sure we are doing it all ok. I will feel better once the midwife has been today.

I am very very sore & bleeding alot which I guess is all normal, but everytime I look at James with Jack I melt, he is so amazing with him & I feel like I am so so lucky. 

I said after all the trauma never again but Jack is more than worth it. I am still taking it all in.

Over all, I am the luckiest girl in the world, my son is perfect, my OH is amazing, I could not ask for more. I am so in love xxxx

Here are some pics of our on in the hours after brith & with his nanny & his lovely daddy.

Thank you so much to everyone who has been on this journey with me, you have all been amazing I have made some great friends xxx
 



Attached Files:







Basildon-20120919-00044.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4









Basildon-20120919-00050.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4









Basildon-20120919-00052.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG-20120918-00034.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4









P9190008.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mammag

Congrats T! And what a birth story! That's crazy!!! But he is absolutely precious :D


----------



## Grumblebea

Huge congrats T, he's so cute!


----------



## Jess19

Awww he is adorable!! Big congrats!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

TA...he is amazing!:happydance::cloud9::kiss:


----------



## Grumblebea

Getting close Laura?


----------



## wanabeamama

T :cloudnine: :hugs::hugs: 

Hi Nic yes I started stimming yesterday I have a blood test Tuesday and follicle scan on thursday :D 

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## Jess19

Oh wow Laura :dust: can't wait to hear your update for your scan on Thursday!


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh my goodness T, I'm glad you were ok. A retained placenta is really quite serious! Your story had me just blubbering, so sweet and kuddos to you for no epidural!!!:thumbup: He is adorable and perfect in every way. :hugs: I hope you are all doing well and I'm so happy for all three of you!

Laura, can't wait to hear an update after the scan:happydance:

How's everybody else doing? I hope good!

I had a huge ordeal with our insurance company the other day, which did not help my stress levels at all. They terminated our coverage all because of a billing error...that they made. So it was a big long ordeal and a royal pain in my ass. Took two days to straighten out and now I have to call a handful of doctors and ask them to re-bill a bunch of stuff.:wacko: I hate insurance. 

Things are just so flippin busy around here I usually have no idea which way is up. I can't believe I'm halfway through my first semester already, in just another 2 weeks they unleash us on the public for our clinical rotations! Eeep!


----------



## Grumblebea

What are you in school for again Kayla? Medical assistant?

I wonder how Heather is doing :/


----------



## mammag

I was just thinking about her as well Grumble. Hope she's ok.


----------



## waiting2c

I was thinking of her the other morning too. Do you still hear from her Laura? Is she ok?


----------



## mammag

My anxiety has been getting worse. I think I had an actual panic attack a few days ago. I don't know what is wrong with me, but I have an appt with a regular doctor tomorrow. So, I don't know what they will do, but I sure hope they can do something.


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks ladies

Taken a few days to get things sorted at home etc, am recovering well & I love Jack more & more each second, he is truely beautiful & I am blessed. I love having James home with me too, he has been amazing.

We registered Jack's birth today. I am recovering ok but am very sore & amnot eating too well.

Jack sleeps 4 hours at a time at night so that is great.

Grace- sorry about the anxiety, hope the dr can help:hugs:

I hope Heather is ok too:hugs:

Laura - how is the stimming going?

Kayla - sounds like things are a bit stressful, hope they settle down:nope::hugs:

Huge hugs to everyone else:hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Aw, T I'm happy you are all doing so well! 

Grace, I hope the doctor can give you some kind of answers and get you feeling back to normal:hugs:

I have our second big test coming up on Monday so I'm of course freaking out and studying every free second I can get. Grumble, to answer your question I'm going for registered nurse. This program is so intense it's ridiculous but I've gotten some great friends out of it already. Our whole class feels like our own special family. We went to our WIC appointment and Roxas gained 7oz in the time between his check up and now so that's a plus. He is only in the 8th percentile though so they are having us see a nutritionist in a few weeks. Hopefully I can get his weight up even more by then. I've been so distracted that I really haven't thought about TTC very much. I've really not been temping, or anything but I have been taking my Agnus castus every day and my OPK yesterday was darker than it was in the months past at this point so I'm taking that a good sign. 

Hope everybody else is doing good!


----------



## mammag

So, found this in a random google search today, turns out my mother was arrested very recently. She just gets worse and worse on her drugs. I don't even know what to think about her anymore. https://www.jailbase.com/en/arrested/ky-kcdc/2012-08-03/rebecca-sue-freyler-805236


----------



## Jess19

T so glad to hear everything is going good at home  you must be on cloud9! 

Good luck on your test kayla, I know its nerve wrecking but I know you'll do great! 

Grace that's terrible :-( I'm at a loss for words, it must be horribly emotional to deal with a mother like that :hugs: 
Sad to say but I'm expecting my ex husband (my DS sperm donor) to be back in jail soon. He got out back in july and was bugging me to see his son but I refuse to let him. He did this before, hell be out for a few months and get back into trouble and go back to jail. I'm not explaining it to my 6yr old. So as soon as he grows up and gets off th drugs ill consider it. But he's been MIA for a few weeks, and that's never a good sign
How did you find out Grace? 
I didn't hear from my ex for a while and called all his family and they had no clue where he was so.....I called the county jail an sure enough! There he was!


----------



## mammag

I just googled her name. I google everyone when I get bored, lol, and it popped right up. And I know she's already on probation, so she's going to be in there a while. I just need to figure out what she's done with my brother, he needs to come stay with me.


----------



## Grumblebea

Awe grace that sucks. I think most of us have at least one in the family. I happen to have two but I'm sure it's tougher when it's your mom. 

Kayla once u r in any of those programs...it's no joke. I've been in two and had no free/fun time. Just gotta buckle down and it will be over before you know it. 

T I love seeing pics of Jack on FB.


----------



## mammag

Off to the doc. Super nervous, not like that's anything new these days.


----------



## Jess19

Good luck at the Drs Grace
Your on a natural cycle right?


----------



## mammag

Yeah, natural cycle for me. Doc wants to check my thyroid. She also said something about carbon monoxide? Since this is a new house and I'm here by myself all day I could be affected more than everyone else. So for now she put me on some (non-narcotic) anti-anxiety medication and she's running blood work to see if it's an 'organic' problem.


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: + OPK today!


----------



## mammag

I know :D I'm trying not to think about it, but as you all have probably figured out, I'm a little too much of a control freak to just not know at all what's going on, lol.


----------



## Jess19

Lol I know what you mean, its SO hard not to


----------



## mammag

For your viewing pleasure :D
 



Attached Files:







cd17.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jess19

Whoa mamma!! That baby is positive!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
Are you getting lots of BDing in??


----------



## Jess19

Tomorrow is my V day!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mammag

yay for V day!!!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!! And yes, I BD'ed, but I swear, I'm not obsessing, and I purposely have no tests, so I don't go pee stick crazy.


----------



## Jess19

:-( aww I needed some tests to obsess over lol I've been satisfying my need through the hpt test gallery :rofl: 

:dust: 
Ill be thinking about you and keeping you in my prayers


----------



## mammag

Lol, well we all know me, I can say I won't test..... :D We'll see!!!


----------



## Jess19

Lol right
I'll be stalkimg


----------



## mammag

The boys hamster escaped the other night, and I couldn't figure out how, but then I caught him in the act last night, he knows how to work the door! I didn't realize Hamsters were smart. 

Laura!!!!!!!! We need an update!!!!! Where are you at? :D


----------



## Grumblebea

What's V day???

Grace I had hamsters as a kid and the live to escape, we had one live loose in our house for over a year. He chewed a hole in my bedroom wall, my mom wanted to kill me. He came out to die thank God cause that would of stunk bad!

Yes Laura we are waiting and excited to hear about ur scan?


----------



## mammag

Viability Day :D The baby is technically a baby, and no longer a fetus :D


----------



## Jess19

Lol that's funny, I guess nature finds a way :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Day 8 of stimms 
Well my left side as I thought, has had no response as far as she can see but said she couldn't really see my ovary and asked if half had been removed I know a little was removed with the 2 surgeries,

Right side 6+ follicles 1 x 17mm 2x15mm and 3+ at 14.5mm my lining was 10mm so she said its all looking good so far I'm back Saturday morning for another scan so I hope they have grown by then


----------



## mammag

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! So no cysts then!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsStutler

time to hand out my YAY!'s

Yay for everything looking good Laura! :happydance:
Yay for the +OPK Grace!:happydance:
Yay Jess for V Day!!:happydance:

Ok, now I promise I'm going to go study:haha:


----------



## Jess19

Yey laura that all sounds great!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Bump update :) 24weeks
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/8F3DD798-orig.jpg[/IMG]

18 weeks (sept 15th) look at the difference! OMG! 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/D638873A-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## waiting2c

Wow big difference Jess! Super cute bump


----------



## mammag

Awww, I love it!! Your bump is SO cute!!! :D


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks girls
It still hard to think I'm going to get bigger! Lol 
It seems like it was SO long ago since I was prego with my DS (7 yrs ago!) And its hard to remember what its like


----------



## Jess19

Grace where are you? Do you feel like tweaking a pic? ( it reminds me so much of my bfps) 
I tried to figure it out, I even googled how to do it on BnB lol and found a post from you from earlier this year. You said to use picmonkey but I couldn't figure it out :-( 

Is it even possible to tweak pics from a phone!?


----------



## Grumblebea

Wow that is a big difference Jess.


----------



## mammag

Jess19 said:


> Grace where are you? Do you feel like tweaking a pic? ( it reminds me so much of my bfps)
> I tried to figure it out, I even googled how to do it on BnB lol and found a post from you from earlier this year. You said to use picmonkey but I couldn't figure it out :-(
> 
> Is it even possible to tweak pics from a phone!?

I'll go have a tweak! You still here?


----------



## Jess19

:) thanks it s a thread called .....hold on I forgot lol I have to go find it


----------



## Jess19

Its called......Is this the start of a bfp! (Dollar tree) 7/8 dpo by kiwicali


----------



## mammag

Oh, I think I already tweaked but didn't upload, lol. Sometimes I tweak just for fun :D I'll go have a look.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thank you! Your the best!! 
I knew I saw something :) 
Her tesst look just like mine did


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone!! Wow looks like good news all round:happydance:
Jess - you have such a lovely bump!! & yay for v day!:happydance:

Laura - how did it go this morning? did you have another scan? I am really excited for you:hugs:

Grace - so does this make ou 1dpo today?:hugs:

Kayla - happy studying:flower:

Nicole / grace- we also had a hamster escape & live in the house for ages!! It escaped when my parents were away & I had a drunken gathering so god knows what happened :haha::haha: 

As for me, all is good, very hectic, we literally have had 3-6 people a day visiting non stop since Jack was born, it's getting too much really, & James goes back to work monday so I am not looking forward to that but other than that I am ok, been off my food & had a bad tumy so am losing weight fast which I guess is a good thing from that point of view. I put on 40lb during my pregnancy & have lost 22 of it. Jack still has mild jaundice but other than that he is still feeding & sleeping well & we are very lucky to have such a happy, well behaved little one:hugs:
xxx


----------



## mammag

T I think you should call a hiatus, don't let anyone else over, you need some rest before James has to leave. But Jack is absolutely precious :D Can't believe it's been almost 2 weeks already!!

And I think I'm 2dpo! Fx'd :D


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> T I think you should call a hiatus, don't let anyone else over, you need some rest before James has to leave. But Jack is absolutely precious :D Can't believe it's been almost 2 weeks already!!
> 
> And I think I'm 2dpo! Fx'd :D

Yay 2dpo!!:happydance:

Yeah I think you might be right, I have a couple of people slotted in next week but am not gonna let anyone else come over, it is exhuasting really. It is lovely ho wmany friends & family want to see him but also overwhelming. Yeah he will be 2 weeks Tuesday - where has that time gone!!:haha: xxx


----------



## Grumblebea

He is beautiful.


----------



## Jess19

Aww T he is SO cute!! 
You def need some well deserved mommy and me time


----------



## MrsStutler

Wow T, I would definitely tell everybody to scram!:haha: You both need your rest.:hugs:

I'm taking a quick break from studying. I've spent the past three days cramming my head with every possible bit of info I can manage. I feel so exhausted today, I think it's all catching up with me. I've hardly been able to keep my eyes open.

I managed to secure an awesome Christmas present for DH today and I'm so excited to get it. It's a beer called Tactical Nuclear Penguin. It's nearly impossible to get in the US but I actually found a bottle for a semi-reasonable price. I'm not sure I will be able to wait until Christmas to give it to him.


----------



## honeysuede

Aww thanks girls:hugs::hugs:
Well today we have had no visitors so far:happydance: James' Brother & his fiance are over from the US as they get married next week, they mentioned maybe coming to see us later today but I am praying we don't get a call. Bad I know but it's been so lovely having last night & today just the 3 of us. Even managed to have a clear out of my clothes & create yet another ebay pile:haha:

Kayla - I think you do need to take a break from studying, you will go mad otherwise!:wacko: And yay for the xmas present, I love finding things like that, each year there is something odd / rare etc that James wants as he has funny tastse, I usually spend hours trying to et the right thing & it's very satifying when it happens.

Oh bollox, I spoke too soon, just got a call from James' brother:nope::haha:
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Hi how is everyone doing?

Laura - any update?? xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi we'll we got 5 eggs yesterday and they called this morning only 2 survived so they are putting them both in tomorrow so it will be a 2 day transfer.


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Hi we'll we got 5 eggs yesterday and they called this morning only 2 survived so they are putting them both in tomorrow so it will be a 2 day transfer.

Yay for the 2 eggs:happydance: how are you feeling? what happens after the transfer hun? sorry for all the questions. I hope you are ok:hugs:xxx


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey 2 eggs, that's good :)


----------



## wanabeamama

I just hope I still have them both tomorrow and get them back in me were they belong.
Not sure when testing will be but I won't be poas I'm going to wait for blood test.


----------



## Jess19

Awww no POAS :-( 
Why not?


----------



## wanabeamama

I want to relax as much as I can and poas will just cause anxiety, I waited a long time to get this far so I can wait for a blood test.


----------



## mammag

So excited for you Laura!! And remember that long list of crap you can't do!! Pretty much you're to lay on the couch and not move for the next 10 days :D It's baby making time.


----------



## Jess19

Yeah I guess a two week wait is nothing compaired to how long you've waited for this :)

What's this list you speak of Grace? Lol 
Oh and how have you been feelin???

Maybe you two will be cycle buddies!! :happydance: how neat woul that be!!


----------



## Jess19

Just got done with my orange drink :) now I wait an hour for the results! 
I hope its good news
I suspose I could go play on BnB for an hour :)


----------



## mammag

It's something she posted a long time ago, talking about the transfer and it said something like "begin avoiding exercise" or something. I forget exactly.


----------



## Jess19

Eww that stinks
:) but at least you have an excuse to do nothing for a week! Lol


----------



## Grumblebea

Awww doing nothing for 10 days sounds FAB to me. With a 3 1/2 year old, the only time I do nothing is when I sleep. 

I said a prayer for you today Laura :).


----------



## Jess19

Good luck today Laura!!


----------



## mammag

Super extra good luck today Laura!!!!!!!!!! I'll keep saying prayers for you :D


----------



## Jess19

How are you feeling Grace?? 
I can't wait to see how your tww ends :) I'm secretly very excited for you (and Laura) but I know your TIE this cycle
For everyone!! 
:dust: :dust: :dus:


----------



## mammag

I'm good :D Actually having a few symptoms, which is new in itself, I've been symptomless for my last several 2ww's. So just trying to stay positive and not thing about it too much.


----------



## Jess19

Your last couple cycles were clomid cycles right?? 
Maybe natural is a good thing :) 

I have a TON of FRER coupons if you would like them! They are good til the end of the year. 
Ill mail them to you if you want


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you well I got my little guys back in me were they belong OTD 20th October I got a pic of the embies put back in.https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/image_zps7832f1eb.jpg


----------



## mammag

Yay Laura!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:


And yes Jess, this is my first natural cycle.


----------



## Jess19

Yey laura how exciting!!!!!!
Does tha mean you could have twins??


----------



## Jess19

The tww starts! For both of you! 
:wohoo: I'm so freaking excited!


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes jess I had 2 put back :baby::baby:


----------



## mammag

Shit, I just ordered HPT's :( I really didn't mean to, Amazon is So sneaky :haha:


----------



## Jess19

I'm so excited for you laura!!! 
I know I already said that but I can't help it :)

I really think both you and Grace willa have your BFPs before 2013. I just know it! With those 2 eggs and graces wonderful natural cycles its going to be babies everywhere!!! 
And it always happens in 3s so I really believe it will be Mrs.S joining you two!


----------



## waiting2c

Omg that would be so super awesome if all three of you got bfp's in the next few weeks!!!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone!! Oooh I am soooo excited for you Laura!!! love the pic!! And Grace, it sounds promising!:thumbup: Will be keeping a close eye on your TWW girlies:haha:
xxxx


----------



## mammag

Awww Jess, they hacked your siggy!!!!


----------



## Jess19

What?? How??


----------



## Jess19

I fixed it!


----------



## mammag

Tracey!!!!
 



Attached Files:







happybirthday.gif
File size: 91.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jess19

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## mammag

I'm so freaking excited for Stucki :D She deserves this so freaking much!!!!!


----------



## mammag

Took and OPK, just cuz I needed to pee on something :D 

7dpo
 



Attached Files:







7dpo.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jess19

Oh that's dark! :happydance: :happydance: 

Yeah shed does!!! I'm excited for her too!


----------



## mammag

Swear to Goodness this was just for fun! Blue dye was literally all they had, cheap blue dyes and these new clear blues, so I bought two of them, really needed to pee on something!! I'll start testing for real when my Wondfo get here :D
 



Attached Files:







7dpo1.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mammag

It won't upload...
 



Attached Files:







7dpo2.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Jess19

I spy.....a line! :)


----------



## Jess19

I'm TRYING not to get super excited but its hard lol DH think I'm crazy!! Because I just shouted OMG when I saw that :)


----------



## mammag

I know, you should see it in real life, but it can't be real, it's wayyy to early.


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no not the blue dye tests lol


----------



## mammag

I know! But I live in BFE, and there is only a dollar store and only blue dye's, I don't even have a family dollar that has the $1 tests, or I would have bought some of those.


----------



## Jess19

Lol any thing is possible :) 

When do you get your ICs??


----------



## Jess19

Ewww I know what you mean, we have a store like that here too, it sucks.


----------



## mammag

They shipped today, FedEx, so hopefully soon!


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: I can't wait!


----------



## mammag

Me either!!! :D I'm thinking they'll be here Monday. Tuesday at the very latest.


----------



## Jess19

Oh that seems so fast away lol
Did you buy tests to get you through the weekend!


----------



## Jess19

I know you shouldn't look. Lol. But I have to ask :angelnot: but does the test line look any darker from earlier?


----------



## mammag

Lol, hang on, I'll go have a peek.


----------



## mammag

Maybe a smidgen?
 



Attached Files:







7dpo3.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mammag

The picture didn't translate very well. Tweaked it a little.
 



Attached Files:







7dpo3.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jess19

:)


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh Laura I got tears in my eyes seeing that picture! I'm so excited for you and Grace!:happydance::happydance:

Theoretically I'm supposed to ovulate tomorrow. I only have one OPK left so we will see what that says tomorrow. Other than that I really haven't been obsessing this cycle so maybe relaxing a little bit will help.


----------



## mammag

F'ing great, tracking number says my IC's won't be here till FRIDAY!!!! What kinda crap is that :growlmad:


----------



## Jess19

Awwwww what the heck!!! 
Lol I bet you get your bfp before that! 
And then your going to have a bunch of ICs you won't need :)


----------



## wanabeamama

G Friday is today????


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks for the bday wishes:hugs: I had a lovely day:hugs:

Grace - I am sooo excited for you!!!:hugs::happydance::happydance: So your tests are arriving today right?? Will be keeping an eye out!!
xx


----------



## honeysuede

Laura - how are you feeling?:hugs:xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm ok thanks just waiting :coffee: 

Oh I'm sorry I missed your birthday :cry: &#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57200;&#55356;&#57197;&#55356;&#57217;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;


----------



## Jess19

Grace did you test today???


----------



## mammag

Next Friday!! Lol, A full week from now :( Boo.


----------



## Jess19

Bet you don't need them by next week! 

When is AF due?


----------



## mammag

Lol, Friday! I'm sure I won't need them by then I'll know for sure one way or another.


----------



## Jess19

Haha true
But for good reason this time!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all:hugs:

Any udates? Grace?:hugs:

Hope you are all having a lovely weekens
xxx


----------



## Jess19

:hi: how are you T? How is Jack?

Grace and Laura how are you girls feeling?


----------



## mammag

I'm feeling good :D Still Hopeful!! :D


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi everyone! 
How are you girls feeling??


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> :hi: hi everyone!
> How are you girls feeling??

Hi Jess!!

I am good, Jack has been unsettle the last 2 days which meant I had to leave James' brother's wedding early last night to be with him costing a bomb in a cab but well worth it. He seems ok today though:cloud9:

How are you feelng now? almost 26 weeks, yay!!!:happydance:

xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all, seems quiet on here of late, how is everyone? Grace you must have tested again right?

And Laura - how are you feeling? xxx


----------



## Jess19

it has been quite! 

how is the 2 week wait for your girls? 
& kayla how are you feeling? Your close our past O right?


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm just very scared to test and I still have another 9 days of waiting and worrying :(


----------



## Jess19

:hug: 
I hope and wish and pray nothing but the best for you laura! 
How many dpo are you?? 
I totally get not wanting to test, that must be nerve wrecking
Do you feel any different??? 

Speaking of testing.....Grace how are your tests looking?? 
Are you doing ok hun?


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks jess I'm 11dpo or since EC I'm 9dp 2dt


----------



## Jess19

Oh your getting close to the end of your 2ww! :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Just another whole week to go lol


----------



## honeysuede

oooh Laura I am really excited for you, I know the wait must be really hard though you seem to be keeping really calm:hugs::hugs: Am thinking of you & have everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:
xx


----------



## MrsStutler

Hey girls! Sorry it's been awhile, got wrapped up in everything going on here. I'm at 7dpo! All tests have been negative but I'm staying optimistic. 

Laura I'm so excited for you!!! And Grace, you too!! Yay


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: I can't wait til the end of next week! I'm so excited for you girls :)


----------



## waiting2c

Hey all, looking forward to hearing how u girls get on with testing!!

I've had a very stressful week. Dev has had a head cold which made him miserable and he has also dropped right off in feeding. I'm hoping this is because of the cold, it's just bad timing as we were told that at the three month mark his feeding could decline because of his brain abnormality. I am desperately hoping it picks up again, we have been given a week to see before we start talking options ie tubing him again or a more permanent thing like a stoma for a food pump. Fingers crossed for us please!! 

Hope everyone is doing ok!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no Tracey I pray it's just the cold hope he picks up quickly :cry::cry:


----------



## Jess19

:hug: 
I'm keeping you and your lil man in my prayers 
I hope he feels better soon


----------



## Grumblebea

Hope devon is feeling better.


----------



## honeysuede

Oh T I hope Devon is ok & it's just the cold:hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks girls  he has picked up quite a bit which is good  not quite back to full feeds though


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Tracey that's great news it takes anyone a while to get their appetite back after being poorly but I'm so happy he has picked up :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

That's wonderful news Tracey!

As for me, AF showed today and I think we are going to take a bit of a break. I can't take the disappointment each cycle. I also went to my counseling appointment and she thinks I have a mood disorder. The medication she wants me to try is not safe for pregnancy anyways so we will have to take a break to try the meds. I just feel so disappointed and frustrated with my body. I can't deal with it anymore. I'll still be checking in though!!


----------



## waiting2c

Sorry to hear af arrived mrs s. :hugs: 
I hope that trialling these meds helps you feel better about things. How are the studies going?


----------



## MrsStutler

Thanks, I hope I can feel better and more normal with them. School is crazy torture, I just passed my medication administration test which was so nerve wrecking! Something about being watched and analyzed makes simple things so much harder. We started out clinical study experience which has been very interesting so far.


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats on passing your test!!


----------



## Jess19

Congrats on passing your test Kayla :hugs: sorry about AF 

So glad to hear devon is feeling better :)


----------



## honeysuede

Glad Devon is doing better T:hugs:

Sorry about AF Kayla, hope the meds help:hugs: and well done with the test:happydance:

Where is Grace?? xx


----------



## Jess19

laura did you test???


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry:


----------



## Jess19

:hug: 
Awww hun I'm so sorry, you still have time right? How many dpo are you now? 
Was it an at home one? 
When do you see the dr?


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm 16dpo AF came and I tested it was blank the hospital told me to stop the progesterone and call after 3 periods :cry:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: :hugs: :cry: oh I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

So sorry Laura. Three cycles and then what?


----------



## wanabeamama

Three cycles and I can request my next ICSI cycle


----------



## mammag

Hi guys :D Sorry I've been so absent. DH was on vacation all last week and it was hard to get online much. I'm CD..something, lol. IDK. But I'm on a new cycle. Not going to do my Femara this month either. I really am going to try to stop thinking about TTC. It's hard, but I'm going to try my hardest, and stepping back from B&B will unfortunately be a side effect of that. Not disappear altogether, but I won't be on a whole lot. 

Mrs. S, so sorry you got AF :( :hugs: That sucks. 

Laura, I'm not sure what your :cry: meant, but I'm really hoping it just means you don't want to test? I think about you every day, and want this for you so badly :hugs:


----------



## mammag

obviously typed my response a little late :( Or forgot to scroll to the next page??!! I don't know what happened. But I'm so so freaking sorry Laura :( Shit, I'm sorry :(


----------



## Jess19

:hug: 
Were going to miss you Grace


----------



## Butterfly67

Laura, just wanted to come out of lurk state and say I'm so sorry :cry: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Shit Laura I am so sorry to hear that, massive hugs to you I hope you are ok:hugs::hugs::hugs: thinking of you:hugs:
xx

Grace - :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh Laura I'm so sorry to hear that. I'll be thinking of you and saying my prayers. I can only imagine the pain and disappointment. Lots of hugs and love!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all, how is everyone doing???:hugs::hugs:
There has been some bad news on here of late & I just hope it turns around soon:hugs: Love you all loads xxx

Me & Jack have had yesterday & today to ourselves with no visitors which has been lovely & a welcome break. He is smiling now & it is the most wonderful thing to see:cloud9: Can't beleive he is a month old. xx


----------



## Jess19

Aw I love it when they smile :) 
Can you post a pic?


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> Aw I love it when they smile :)
> Can you post a pic?

Well he has been doing the biggest grins today & I keep trying to cath it with my phone camera!! here are a few attempts:haha::haha:

How are you feeling Jess? getting closer now! xxx
 



Attached Files:







191012.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 1









1910122.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 1









171012.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 1









1710122.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jess19

Awww he's so adorable!! 

I'm doing good :) starting to get tired a lot again


----------



## Grumblebea

So cute. How about a new bump pic Jess. Anyone heard from Brooke? Hope Devon is continuing to improve. I'm stuck painting today :/


----------



## honeysuede

Jess-The tiredness sucks :nope: I used to get really bad restless legs at night too.

Nicole, what are you painting? xx


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi girls 
Well yesterday was our diaper party! :) we got so many diapers! 
We had it in DHs moms barn. It was cold and rainy all da but we all had a good time
Here's a pic from the party
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-10-20144622.jpg[/IMG]

Ill post a pic of me and DH soon too

Oh here's a pic of the calendar I made for everyone to guess the date shell be born 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-10-20144646.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

me and my puppy kennedy 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/imagejpeg_2_4.jpg[/IMG]

Me and, DH :)
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/imagejpeg_2_5.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumblebea

Very cute Jess. 
I'm painting master bedroom and walk in wardrobe (we call it a closet:) ). We have been doing some remodeling and I got 2 sets of French doors and window. Everything is such a mess and I leave for vacation with my 3 men on Saturday. I hate to come home to a mess so we are trying to get as much do as much as possible before we go. The dust from the drywall is driving me nuts, it's getting all over my hardwoods in the dining room and tract all thru the house. Ugh I want it done :/


----------



## waiting2c

Gorgeous Jess!!!!


----------



## honeysuede

Lovely pics Jess:hugs:

How is the painting going Nicole? I know what you mean, I hate coming home to a mess:nope:

Well I have very bad lower back & neck pain. I am pretty sure it's from hunching over when I feed Jack:wacko: Sooo painful.
I set up his savings account today:hugs:
xxx


----------



## Jess19

I know what you mean T. When I go over my sis in laws and hold the twins my arms and neck hurt so much. I can only hold them for so long lol my SIL said she was the same way after the boys were born but she quickly gained muscle and her body adjusted 
:hugs: hope you feel better soon 

I cleaned up the changing table we got for her and put all the diapers and wipes on it.
So far we have a little corner of the room for all her stuff. I can't wait to have the baby shower and really start getting ready for her! :) 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-10-23100430.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> I know what you mean T. When I go over my sis in laws and hold the twins my arms and neck hurt so much. I can only hold them for so long lol my SIL said she was the same way after the boys were born but she quickly gained muscle and her body adjusted
> :hugs: hope you feel better soon
> 
> I cleaned up the changing table we got for her and put all the diapers and wipes on it.
> So far we have a little corner of the room for all her stuff. I can't wait to have the baby shower and really start getting ready for her! :)
> [IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-10-23100430.jpg[/IMG]

:hugs: aww it's exciting seeing all L.O's things isn't it:hugs: I have a very similar thing full of nappies & wipes:thumbup:
So when is your baby shower?
xxx


----------



## Jess19

Its on november 11th


----------



## honeysuede

Ooh so only a couple of weeks to go then. I had mine at 30 weeks :) xx


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: I can't wait! 
I'm so ready to be ready lol 
I want to have everything ready to go by christmas, this way I can spend the last couple weeks relaxing :)


----------



## MrsStutler

Too cute Jess! I loved getting all of his stuff ready, totally makes it more real. We still haven't had to buy diapers from our diaper party!

I had my first day of clinical rotation in our hospital today. I've really got myself stuck in a funk about this whole thing. I felt like I messed up so much today. I got a 97.5 on my test monday but I feel like I flounder around in clinical. We are running out of money so I had to cancel my appointment with my counselor and I will have to try and manage my problems on my own. I had to pick between paying some bills or eating for the week and its just so frustrating. The stress of that along with school is really getting to me. We are pretty much NTNP right now. I'm going totally natural with no supplements or anything and no tracking so we will see what happens I guess. I just want to get out of this rut and feel some happiness soon.


----------



## Jess19

:hug: 
Kayla I hope things get a little less stressful for you
I know clinicals are nerve wrecking. I remember my first day in the ER! I was trying so hard not to shake while I did my first IV :) and I turne out to be the master of IVs out of my class :) 
Funny story: one day on clinicas (like the first week) I had to take a temp and I grabbed the thermometer outside the door. I took the patients temp and did everything perfect. After the nurse and I left the room she informed me that I used the rectal one!


----------



## Jess19

:hug: 
Kayla I hope things get a little less stressful for you
I know clinicals are nerve wrecking. I remember my first day in the ER! I was trying so hard not to shake while I did my first IV :) and I turne out to be the master of IVs out of my class :) 
Funny story: one day on clinicas (like the first week) I had to take a temp and I grabbed the thermometer outside the door. I took the patients temp and did everything perfect. After the nurse and I left the room she informed me that I used the rectal one! :rofl: we giggled about it for a min :) but I felt terrible. Good thing the patient didn't know, I wouldn't have known what to say except for sorry (a thousand times)


----------



## Grumblebea

Awe hope your back feels better. 
I ditched the painting and went to the spa for a facial and massage :). House is much better though.


----------



## mammag

Just wanted to let you guys know that my SIL had her baby yesterday, so now her baby and my angel share a due date/birthday. I stayed with her the entire time. It was hard on her, the had to use a vacuum, but the baby is absolutely gorgeous. I've never seen anything so precious. I'll post pics when I get the green flag :D


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats to you and your sister grace on the new arrival. Hope you are ok :hugs: been thinking of you.


----------



## Jess19

Aw congrats to her! 
Can't wait to see pics ! 

Hope you doing good grace :hugs: been thinking about you too


----------



## honeysuede

Congrats to you & your SIL Grace:cloud9: 
wow sharing the same bdy / due day:hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls how has everyone been? 
I had such a busy day! I had a Halloween party for the kids :) it was so much fun! 
But I am so tired now lol 
Here are some pics from the party 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-10-27184328.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-10-27183956.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## honeysuede

Cool pics Jess :) glad you had a good party:thumbup:

I am doing ok, miserable weather here, freezing cold with wind & rain. 
Weighed Jack on Friday & he is 9lb6oz now :)xx


----------



## honeysuede

How is everyone doing??
HAPPY HALLOWEEN:hugs:XX


----------



## Jess19

Doing good here :) 
Happy halloween!!


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> Doing good here :)
> Happy halloween!!

Happy 29 weeks Jess! it's getting close now:happydance:
xx


----------



## MrsStutler

:hi:Hey everybody! I hope everybody is doing good. Jess, you look so cute! I can't believe you're almost 30 weeks, insane how fast time goes by!

We are doing alright, just trying to make it through each day. School is going a lot better, I feel so much more confident in my clinical setting and my grade is an A! I never thought I would end up with that good of a grade. It's so much work though and our financial situation is just totally going to shit right now. I'm trying to stay as positive as possible and just focus on each day as it comes. 

We had a very quiet little halloween. I dressed up as Lilo and Roxas was Stitch although nobody got what we were, everybody thought he was Eeyore. We just went and visited some family and friends then hung out at home all evening. 

I'm completely clueless as to where I'm at in this cycle and I have to say for the first time pretty much ever, I really am not thinking about it or paying attention. Maybe that will do the trick. Anyways, lot of hugs all around and I hope everybody is doing well!


----------



## Jess19

Aww you two prob looked so cute! Do you have a pic ? 
My little man wanted to be something creepy for Halloween , it was his first year not wanting to be a super hero or something cute :( my little man is growing up! 

I can't believe I'm almost 30 weeks too! It's crazy how fast the time went! 
I'm a pumpkin now! :) 

:thumbup: so glad to hear your doing good on clinicals! That's great! 
I know how hard it can be

When do you think AF should arrive ? Any idea? Or are you just going to be shocked one day when she appears lol


----------



## MrsStutler

I'm about 98% sure O-day is near, I've been paying attention to my CM and it seems like it's a pretty decent indicator of ovulation and the past day or two have been great EWCM. Theoretically AF should be here around mid-November but I'm trying not to focus on specific dates so I don't get my hopes up. 

Only a few more weeks of the first semester left and right now it's getting easier to see that light at the end of the tunnel. I've gotten to play around with our SimMan mannequin now and I am blown away by how cool this guy is. He can do pretty much any bodily function you can think of, he talks to you, has pulses, breathes, blinks, sweats, bleeds, his pupils react to light and a ton more cool things! I get to play around with him tomorrow too, I'm really excited for that now:happydance:

Here are a couple of new pictures of us
 



Attached Files:







100_4333.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1048 (640x480).jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 7









100_4397 (640x480).jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## honeysuede

Beautiful pics Kayla!!!:hugs: And yay for O approaching & the end of the first semester bing in sight:thumbup::happydance:

How is everyone else doing?

AFM - Jack had his 6-8 week check today, he made me so proud, he was all smiles even while there were poking & prodding him! He is now 10lb3ozs but he does have colic which makes his last feed of the day hard:nope:

I am doing great on my healthy eating & losing a steady 3lb a week.
xxx


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi girls 

Kayla lovely pics they are adorable :) 
:happydance: yey for ovulaton!!!! 
Let us knowwhen you POAS

OMG Jack is getting SO big! He sounds like a trooper! 
My litle man did an awesme job too when he was Jacks age when it came to shots and what not lol typlcal guy being tough :)
:thumbup: great job on the weight loss!! 

We'll I have been super busy getting ready for my baby shower this weekend! (I'm SO excited!) 
I just finished making the party favors :) they are jars of jam I made from th berries I picked from my back yard over the summer
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-11-09091514.jpg[/IMG]

Also I had an ultrasound done the other day
Here is our little girl :) 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-11-07143753.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

Oh here's another pic
This one cracks me up! She has her hand and her foot blocking her face! 
She's in a Frank Breech position (I'm not to happy to hear that) but I guess she will flip when the time comes. 
I hope so :(
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-11-07143811.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mammag

Cute Jess!! She's a little diva already!! "No flash photography please!!" :D


----------



## Jess19

Haha right!


----------



## Grumblebea

Hope u have a great time and get everything u want at ur shower today/tomorrow Jess :)


----------



## mammag

Jess!!! Did you make out at your shower!!!! Lol, that sounded bad, I mean gifts, did you get a bunch of good stuff? :D


----------



## Jess19

It starts in 2 & 1/2 hours!! :) I'm so freaking excited!!!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Grace & Nicole:hugs:

Lovely pics Jess:cloud9: Hope you have a great shower xxx


----------



## Grumblebea

Hi :)


----------



## Jess19

Hi girls 
The baby shower was lovely, there is so much pink in my house now lol 
I've been trying to up load pics since last night but for some reason photo bucket isn't working :( 
Does anyone have any suggestions on a different site to up load pics from my phone ?


----------



## MrsStutler

Ooooooh I LOVE the ultrasound pics! Too cute! I hope she flips around for you, there is still plenty of time. I wish I could have been at your baby shower, that jam sounds amazing. A customer at DHs work gave him a jar of homemade raspberry jam and it was deeeeeee-licious. :haha: I'm getting so excited for you to be in the home stretch (literally hehe) 

I'm behaving myself and really taking it about as easy as I've ever taken it on TTC. I'm pretty sure I ovulated and I will think I'll start POAS next week sometime since according to FF AF is due on the 21st. I only have 10 cheapy tests and one FRER left so I'm trying to be as patient as possible so I don't waste any!:haha:

I have my last exam before the final on Thursday so I'm hitting the books super hard right now, I feel like my brain is going to explode:wacko:


----------



## Jess19

Oh good luck testing Kayla ! 
:dust: 
And good luck on your finals! 
Thanks :) I can't wait to see my little girl and hold her in my arms! I can feel my patience wearing thin now lol it's going to be a long 9 weeks!


----------



## MrsStutler

One of the chapters we are being tested on tomorrow covers the reproductive cycle...I think I've got that one covered Lol:haha: I think I could be considered an expert at this point hehe


----------



## Jess19

Haha right! You totally got this!


----------



## MrsStutler

I got a 99.5 on my test this morning:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I only got four hours of sleep last night thanks to a combo of staying up late studying and Roxas being up with his teething, I felt like a complete zombie this morning, but apparently my brain came through for me lol

So I did a test yesterday because well...I couldn't control myself:haha: at the time it looked BFN but I looked at it again today and there is a line there. I didn't look at it after about two minutes yesterday because I got side tracked with Roxas, so I'm not sure if the line showed up within 5/10 min or it's just an evap. I'm passing it off as an evap for now so I don't get my hopes up, but for your line seeking pleasure here is the picture, one tweaked and one not :haha:
 



Attached Files:







100_4441.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 11









100_4441-001.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Jess19

:thumbup: great job on your test! 

Oh boy the teething days...... I forgot about those lol funfun

I can see a nice line on your test! Esp on the tweaked one, wow! 
Are you going to test again in the am?


----------



## MrsStutler

I'm going to wait a day or two and test again. I have to go buy some more tests since that was my last frer and I've only got 2 ICs left. I'm amazed I held out this long lol.


----------



## Grumblebea

I see it on the tweaked one


----------



## MrsStutler

Ok, I don't want to get too excited...but OMG....Did another FRER this morning and a line showed up at the 3 1/2 minute mark! It's really faint but It's really there! I'm still trying to keep myself calm and collected until I get "real" confirmation from a doctor but OMG I think I got my BFP!!! Here is the test, one regular and one tweaked. I couldn't get a super good picture but it's really clear with the HD filter, and it's even easier to see IRL.:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1150.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 17









IMG_1150-001.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## honeysuede

MrsStutler said:


> Ok, I don't want to get too excited...but OMG....Did another FRER this morning and a line showed up at the 3 1/2 minute mark! It's really faint but It's really there! I'm still trying to keep myself calm and collected until I get "real" confirmation from a doctor but OMG I think I got my BFP!!! Here is the test, one regular and one tweaked. I couldn't get a super good picture but it's really clear with the HD filter, and it's even easier to see IRL.:happydance:

OH MY GOD I SEE IT!!!:happydance: Yay!!:hugs:
xxx


----------



## Jess19

Oh I totally see it too!!!! :happydance: yey!!! 
So ...... Can we expect another FRER tomorrow morning lol :)


----------



## mammag

Congrats Mrs. S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo!! Do we have any more tests to look at mrs s?? So excited for you!!


----------



## mammag

So, I've gotten a little fat in the past couple of years, lol. So since I'm not TTC, and needed something else to focus on, I decided to do exercise. I've been at it for a month now. I'm gonna show you guys my difference because I'm proud of it!! Ignore the crazy face and hair in my pics, lol, I do them in the morning!!

Before
https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/start.jpg

Now
https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/ashred.jpg

It's not a huge difference, but I've lost 10 lbs and 10 inches. I'm super proud of it. It's not like my fruitless TTC efforts, I'll get results with this no matter what, and all my hard work really does pay off :)


----------



## MrsStutler

Wow Grace that is phenomenal! Way to go!:thumbup: My brother is the unofficial "cross-fit king" of our town and he keeps trying to get me to exercise at his gym. I keep trying to tell him I am allergic to exercise :haha: You are doing a great job, 10lbs 10in is huge progress!

I haven't done anymore tests yet, I'm going to wait another day or two and try to get a nice dark line that hubby won't give me the "you're crazy" look for lol I might actually break down and get the digi this time. I had a sneaky suspicion that maybe we finally did it when I had to get up 12 times to go pee when I was watching Twilight: Breaking Dawn:haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Awesome grace!! Well done!


----------



## Grumblebea

Wow grace...you go girl!!! What are you doing?
I haven't been to the gym in almost a month :( between vacation and the never ending remodeling of my master bedroom. I tell you, if I never have to paint for the rest of my life, I would be so happy. Probably back to the gym this weekend. 
Fx for you Kayla.


----------



## mammag

Just watching my calories in, I've been doing a Jillian Michaels DVD also, but nothing huge, it's only 20 minutes a day 5 days a week. But it's a hell of a work out for that 20 minutes!


----------



## MrsStutler

I used to do that Zumba game on Xbox and man that 20 minutes seems like forever! 

So we opened DHs late birthday/early Christmas present tonight and oh my goodness was it worth every penny spent. I was only allowed to take two very small sips just to taste, but it was enough. What I got him was a bottle of this beer called Tactical Nuclear Penguin. It's brewed by a company called BrewDog (some of you in the UK might have heard of it.) anyways it's 32% alcohol by volume and it's not distributed in the US so it was a serious pain to get it but so worth it. It tasted like chocolate whiskey, I wish I could have had more than just the two little sips but just that was plenty to get a taste.

Hope everybody has a great Thanksgiving week! I'm super excited for food, I think Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday just for the food...and I have a little extra to be thankful for:happydance:


----------



## Jess19

I am super excited for some food too!!!!! :happydance: I can't wait!!!

That beer sounds yummy! I love good beer :) can't wait to be able to drink it again

So..... Anymore tests to update ???


----------



## MrsStutler

I'm in class right now, but I did my last IC this morning and definitely saw something. I will try to upload a picture later today :happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

yay so exciting:happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey can't wait to see it! :happydance:


----------



## MrsStutler

Ok, here is the IC from this morning. This picture is completely untouched. These cheapies kind of suck but there is 100% a line there, it's super light but it's there. I got my first appointment with the baby doctor for December 5th. I'm so excited. I think we are going to tell our families on Thanksgiving, I am already coming up with a few ideas to surprise them. I'm not feeling so hot today, just really tired and a little dizzy feeling so I'm going to try and sneak a nap in while Roxas naps.
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## wanabeamama

Congrats Kayla


----------



## Jess19

Yes there is totally a second line there!!! Congrats!!!! 
What are some of the ways your going to tell everyone?? 


I have a question for ya
Are you still nursing? If so, how did you get your bfp? 

I only ask because after Charlotte is born we want to have another little bean shortly after (pending c section or not) 
I just remember when I was nursing DS I never even had a period. I nursed him for about 6 months and never had anything until about a month after I stopped nursing (maybe longer) 
No period means no chance of getting knocked up, right??????
I'm just wondering how I'm going to pull it off
Do I use breastfeedig as a form of birth control or try to continue nursing and ttc?


----------



## MrsStutler

Thanks! 
Right now I'm toying with the idea of making up a mock "report card" with my college's letterhead with all my exam grades and what not then at the bottom have it say "pregnancy test +". Our semester is almost over so I can tell my parents I got an "end of semester report" or something. I'm still not sure what I want to do with my in-laws. I was thinking of putting Roxas in an "I'm going to be a big brother" shirt and see how long it takes them to notice :haha:

I think, for me, it's all down to my body. I got my first post partum period almost exactly a month after Roxas was born and ever since then it's been pretty darn regular, albeit longer than the textbook 28 days but hey, I take what I can get. I know you can actually ovulate without a period but it's not all too common. From monitoring my cycles I was ovulating but the LP was just super short, which I've read is a side effect of EBF. I'm not sure if Roxas getting older and thus nursing a little less had anything to do with finally getting a positive but it might have had an influence. I think it mostly has to do with how your body responds to BFing and the ways it alters your hormones. :shrug:


----------



## Jess19

Love the big brother tee shirt idea! Lol that would be super cute :) 


I'm probably not goong to be able to start ttc until after I decide to quit nursing. 
My body didn't do anything but produce milk while I was nursing lol


----------



## MrsStutler

Possibly, but I hope it works out for you! I make a terrible cow, so I think my body doesn't respond all that strongly to breastfeeding. I've fought this low supply since the first few months, even now I'm super lucky if I can pump 3/4 of an ounce in one pumping session. 

I was hoping I'd have a little longer until all of the fun symptoms started up but apparently I don't get to be that lucky:haha: I feel like crap today and I've already thrown up my lunch so I'm resigned to nibbling crackers at the moment. I'm kind of ticked about losing my lunch since my best friend took me out to a nice restaurant today :haha: I'm not super stoked about clinical work tomorrow either, my super sense of smell is back and oh goodness the smells in that hospital...yuk.


----------



## mammag

Congrats Mrs. S!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Jess19

Aww love the new ticker!!


----------



## MrsStutler

Jess19 said:


> Aww love the new ticker!!

Aw, thanks. I really debated on whether or not to add it just yet...but I have no willpower and did it anyways:haha:

Here is the letter I made to give to my parents. I'm really excited to see if they catch it right away or not. We are going to tell both sets of parents on Thanksgiving. We still haven't decided on what to do for his parents, he liked my idea of making a "big brother" shirt. My father in law is super un-observant so I think it will be fun to see how long it takes.:haha:
 



Attached Files:







PreggoLetter.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## honeysuede

Congrats Kayla!!!!:happydance::happydance: love the ideas of ways to tell the family:haha:
xxxxx


----------



## Jess19

Lol! I love the letter! It's so cute! 

So how are you feeling? Any sickness at all? 

I keep thinking to myself that if me and DH have another it's going to be a total different kind of pregnancy having to take care of a baby while prego lol idk if o can do it :) but I sure as hell will try!!!! 
My bestfriendhad her daughter last Jan (our due dates are days off) so our little girls are going to be almost exactly a year apart :)
She wants another too but she's getting married this June and waiting until after that
:) we were talking yesterday about ttc at the same time! 
We tried with our daughters but it took me 15 months ttc :( hope it doesn't happen again

When will your due date be??


----------



## mammag

Very sick baby on my hands this morning, been up since 2 AM with Tristen puking and.... the other thing, lol. He's so sick, not to mention I took tylenol PM to help me sleep last night, which I probably haven't done in months, so the first night I take some, I have to be up all night, so now I feel like a very tired zombie person. Soo, yeah, good times in the Hatfield house!!


----------



## Jess19

Aww poor baby :( hope he gets better soon
Sounds like everyone should be sleeping good tonight though!


----------



## Jess19

So is anyone going black Friday shopping?!?!?!
I am!!! :)


----------



## mammag

I literally can not wait until bed time, lol. And no school tomorrow, so I'm going to sleep late if I can! But then I have to make all my pies and stuff for Thursday, and hope the kids are better before everyone starts arriving with new babies, or else I'll be making all of this food just for us!


----------



## Jess19

Yeah I have to start baking too! Fun fun! 
I think I'm going to do some cookies tonight :) pies tomorrow


----------



## waiting2c

Hey everyone!! Congrats Kayla - that's awesome!

Getting much closer now Jess!!!

As for me - I got engaged last night!! Mike asked me when we went to bed. Haven't been able to tell people as was too late to call though so I've barely slept as too excited!! Going to call people later this morn. Not putting on Facebook as want to tell people myself. So so excited!!


----------



## mammag

Congrats t!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## Jess19

Awww how exciting!!!! Super big congrats!!!!
Did you set a date???


----------



## waiting2c

Nope not yet, will be in 2014 I would say, need to get bck to work and earn some money to save for it lol!!


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh my goodness! Congrats T!:happydance::happydance::happydance: That is SO exciting! 

I hope Tristen feels better, poor thing:hugs::hugs:

My main goal for this week/weekend is to avoid public as much as possible. We don't have the money to go black friday shopping and I'm not really all that into it anyways. I might get up to go get my free gift from JCPenney (it's a little 2012 Disney snowglobe) but other than that I'm not leaving the house! :haha: So far I've been truly surprised at how fast my body is changing. I've got an almost constant dizzy feeling, I have been nauseated in the afternoons, and my tummy is soooooo bloated and uncomfy. 

I saw my OB seeing a patient on the same floor I happened to be on at the hospital today and I couldn't get the big dumb grin off my face for at least an hour.


----------



## MrsStutler

Since today was the day I was supposed to get AF I thought it was fitting to use my last FRER, and I was not disappointed:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo (4) (800x600).jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wanabeamama

Congratulations Kayla!


----------



## Jess19

Beautiful!!!!! 
Congrats!!!


----------



## Grumblebea

Congrats Kayla and T1!


----------



## Grumblebea

Did you get a ring T?


----------



## mammag

Beautiful line Kayla!!!!! 

Well, we'll be staying in without company tomorrow, Tristen is still puking a lot, and I just can't have new babies and everyone over here and risk everyone getting sick. All this home made food, I've been cooking for literally 3 solid days. This sucks :(


----------



## Jess19

Aww I hope he gets better soon :( poor guy 
Well looks like you'll have leftovers until December lol


----------



## MrsStutler

Aw, I'm sorry Tristen is still sick. :hugs::hugs: If I lived closer I'd come help you eat all that food, sounds yummy!


----------



## mammag

Lol, it's not even just Tristen now, Aiden started throwing up at about 9 o' clock :( And to be honest. I'm not feeling so hot myself. Just hope the throwing up part will wait till Friday, so I can eat all of this food!!!


----------



## Grumblebea

Awwww poor lil guys :(


----------



## Jess19

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!


----------



## honeysuede

CONGRATS KAYLA!!!!:happydance::happydance:
CONGRATS T!!!!!!1:happydance::happydance:
Great news!!!!!!! xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry you have a sick household Grace:hugs: hope things are better today.

Happy thanksgiving:hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## mammag

Hi!!!!!!! Happy Thanksgiving All!!!!

And nope, things are worse here :( So much so that I will not be cooking today. Tecumseh started getting sick a few hours after Aiden. I'm praying it won't hit me. I'm so afraid to get what they have!! They are all SOO sick. This sucks.


----------



## waiting2c

Awwww that sucks grace!! U hope you don't get it and that they recover quickly


----------



## Jess19

:hug: 
Hope everyone gets beter soon


----------



## Grumblebea

T did u get a ring??? We wanna see!


----------



## waiting2c

Yup I did, will post a pic in a bit when can get onto pc


----------



## waiting2c

I have tried to put up a pic but the manage attachments wont let me load one from my computer for some reason so I cant do it sorry.


----------



## wanabeamama

Do yo want to email it to me? I can post it for you? X


----------



## wanabeamama

Tracey's Ring :happydance:https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/image.jpg


----------



## Jess19

Its beautiful!!


----------



## MrsStutler

Gorgeous ring!:happydance: Love it!

Hope you're feeling better Grace:hugs: Being sick should be outlawed during the holidays:nope:

I hope everyone had a wonderful Turkey Day! We had a blast, Roxas loved getting to try so many different foods. We told our parents about the pregnancy and it was great. I put a little poem I wrote in a handmade Thanksgiving card that ended with the line "and we hope you're excited for our family to expand to four!" My father in law read it first and apparently it didn't hit him at first, because he just handed it to my mother in law then it must have hit him because he grabbed the card back and re-read it. I wish we would have recorded it. 
My mom had a great reaction too, and we did manage to record that! After spending most of the day avoiding the wine I kept getting offered I gave her the fake progress report after dinner. She read it, then re-read it and I had to ask her to re-read it again...which she did but out loud this time. When she got to the last one and started reading Pregnancy Test (+) she just about had a heart attack! It was great. I'm glad I don't have to worry about letting something slip around our family now. DH still doesn't want to tell his brother who is expecting their first. He is afraid of stealing their thunder but I'd rather just get it out of the way now rather than later. 

Anyways hope everybody is doing good! Hug to all:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Cool way to tell everyone! its sounds like everyone had a great time yesterday! :) 
Kayla lol that sounds funny! Good thing you got it on tape! :)

I did so much cooking eating and cleaning and shopping lol I didn't do anything but sleep yesterday
Now I'm all refreshed and reenergized! So I'm putting up christmas decorations today! :)


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh how fun Jess! I put up ours yesterday and today. Now our house looks like Disneyland and Christmas time exploded:haha:
Here is the video of my mom reacting to the news, I think this is the third time I asked her to re-read the letter.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLgU1BIVD-4&t=59s


----------



## Jess19

Mrs. S I can't view the video for some reason :( 

Well girls I finally found a diaper bag I absolutely love!! 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/13461286.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh I love that bag, super cute!!

I think I fixed the link, I had it set to private only and I think that was the problem.


----------



## Jess19

Aw just watched it! Lol your moms cute she seems so excited!!!! 
That was such a cute video!


----------



## waiting2c

That video is soooooo sooooo cool Kayla


----------



## Jess19

Bump pic! (if I haven't post one lately) 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-11-10113118.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MrsStutler

Sheesh Jess you look fabulous! :thumbup:

So I haven't had a whole heck of a lot in the way of symptoms (yay!) but holy cow are my emotions heightened. I start crying at the dumbest things! I was reading the paper today and started bawling over this 15 year old kid who was the first graduate of our city drug rehab program. No idea who the kid was but I was so emotional over his achievement. Then I cried over Sesame Street. Really. It's getting a little ridiculous. Lol


----------



## Jess19

Thanks :) 

I know what you mean, I hold back tears all the time! Lol 
I try to stay tough for the most part but sometimes the emotions win. 
Lately iv been sorta bitchy (I apologized to DH the other day) I think it's because I'm not comfortable doing anything anymore, especially sleeping! :( but I guess I better get used to not getting much sleep 

So what is your estimated due date Kayla?


----------



## mammag

Jess you look f'ing amazing!!! :D Wish I was that pretty pregnant!!!

Do you guys have any experience with the walmart 88cent OPK's? I'm avoiding this month, and didn't think I was anywhere near O yet, but took two of them today, and they both look like this? I'm only CD 14, been O'ing around CD 18 or 19. I didn't think I was close so we have definitely been BD'ing? Now I don't know what to think.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121126_132549.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jess19

I don't have experience with those but i do have some experience with opks and that looks positive! 
Before all the clomid cycles and what not weren't your cycles like 28 days??? 
Maybe your going to have a shorter cycle, that would explain a cd 14 positive opk. 
Do you have any signs and symptoms for ovulation to accompany that positive opk??


----------



## mammag

I'm not sure? We've BD'd, so I'm not sure about EWCM. No sore boobs or O pains or anything though. And I looked back all the way to Feb of '11, and no, I never O before CD 18, and usually later. I think I need a different brand. I don't want to avoid sex for a week because my OPK's are too sensitive, lol.


----------



## MrsStutler

I'd call that a definite positive, but maybe try another brand and see how the results compare? 

Jess- my "unofficial" due date is July 29th which I think is pretty funny considering my due date with Roxas was Feb. 29th! I'll know for sure next week on the 5th!


----------



## honeysuede

That looks positive to me Grace:thumbup:
Wow Jess - you look AMAZING!
T - What a beautiful ring - I am so happy for you:hugs:
Kayla - Love the video!! And I remember being emotional on & off like that:haha:
Big hugs to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi ladies hope your all well I'm hoping by this time next week I will be able to call and request treatment again so hopfully start injections before Christmas 


Grace what about BCP? Or making DH wear a condom?


----------



## Jess19

Grace any up date on the opks today??


Last night DH and I started child birth classes :) it was fun! 
We were the only couple there that weren't 1st time parents . 
I wanted to do the classes for the main focus on labor. I'm going to try really really hard for a VBAC and I want to know what to expect. 
I know iv already been through labor once but it wasn't full labor. I have up easily and went with the c section. Plus it's been 7 years since I've been prego and 10 since DH went through all this, so I figured we could both benefit from a refresher class :) plus we get a free car seat when we complete the class!!! It's 4 weeks long, yesterday and the next 3 Mondays. 
After Christmas I'm going to start washing baby cloths and blankets and packing diaper bags and hospital bags. 
Does anyone think that's cutting it too close??? 
I keep thinking.... What if something happens and I'm not prepared at all!


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> Hi ladies hope your all well I'm hoping by this time next week I will be able to call and request treatment again so hopfully start injections before Christmas
> 
> 
> Grace what about BCP? Or making DH wear a condom?

I'm not interested in BCP. I'm trying to lose weight and get into shape, and it really messes with your hormones and makes weight loss very difficult. I've actually talked to DH. We're thinking about a vasectomy. I mean, at this rate though, it seems like I could have sex daily till I died and not ever get a baby out of the deal. So I don't know what we're going to do right now. Condoms are not really something I'm interested in, too many years without them to turn back now!! That's why I'm trying the NFP.


----------



## Jess19

I feel silly asking, but what is NFP ??


----------



## mammag

Natural Family Planning. It's popular with catholics, penacostals and in general religions that are against any form of birth control. It's not very effective though. At least not with normal people. But I figure if I can't get pregnant BD'ing every day in my fertile time, that avoiding it completely should work pretty well.


----------



## Jess19

Oh, I see. 
Have you done the dance lately? Since before or after the opk?? 
Looks like this cycle is going go be a "maybe I should POAS" cycle :)


----------



## Jess19

I'm a little curious to see your tests lol ;)


----------



## wanabeamama

What made you decide to stop TTC? :cry:


----------



## mammag

This is from today :) 

And I'm just done. Nothing to be sad about. At this point, if I had another baby, there would be 7 and 10 years between the kids. IDK. I just decided that I was done. I can't keep doing this. Tecumseh is always telling me that I should be happy with what I have, which I hate to hear. But it's true. I see the woman on here, struggling for years to even get one, and I finally realized it for myself. I need to be happy with the gifts I have been given. My little boys are miracles. And I need my sanity to care for them!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121127_094446.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mammag

Oh and yes. We have definitely :sex:, I really didn't expect to get a pos OPK so soon.


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> This is from today :)
> 
> And I'm just done. Nothing to be sad about. At this point, if I had another baby, there would be 7 and 10 years between the kids. IDK. I just decided that I was done. I can't keep doing this. Tecumseh is always telling me that I should be happy with what I have, which I hate to hear. But it's true. I see the woman on here, struggling for years to even get one, and I finally realized it for myself. I need to be happy with the gifts I have been given. My little boys are miracles. And I need my sanity to care for them!

:cry::cry::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Sending super big hugs your way 
:hug: 



Oh and your opk still looks positive


----------



## MrsStutler

Hmmm, I'd say your OPK is definitely positive Grace! It takes a strong woman to be happy with your current family, I'm already thinking about the time when we are going to be done having kids (I'll be pretty young still) and it's a little depressing. What about something like Paraguard? It's hormone free and apparently works very well. That's what I'm getting after we are done having kids. 

Well I had my last day of clinical practice today. It felt great leaving there, I was skipping out to my car. :haha: I'm so glad I don't have to wear my ridiculous white outfit for another few months. We have a final exam review on Thursday and then our final is on Tuesday!! :wacko: 

I am so unbelievably bloated, and as a result I feel so huge but not in the good cute baby bump way...in the I look like I ate ten pies at Thanksgiving fat way. :dohh: 

Here are a couple recent pictures, me in my clinical get up and my 5 week bloating which is absurd, and the little monster of course!
 



Attached Files:







photo (5).jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6









100_4471.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 8









photo (6).jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mammag

This made me laugh till I almost peed myself. Wanted to share!!!

https://gifs.gifbin.com/052009/1243594993_cupcakedog-war-flashbacks.gif


----------



## Grumblebea

Love the ring T!
Fx for you Laura. 
Getting close Jess. 
Good for you Kayla and Grace. 
Hi everyone else.


----------



## MrsStutler

Ok I'm supposed to be studying for my final exam tomorrow but I HAD to share this practice question I got:

In a typical menstrual cycle, when does ovulation occur:
a)Between day 15 and 28
b)On the first day of the new cycle
c)When there is sperm present
d)On day 14

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Wouldn't it be nice if it were answer C? I couldn't stop laughing long enough to answer the question!


----------



## mammag

MrsStutler said:


> Ok I'm supposed to be studying for my final exam tomorrow but I HAD to share this practice question I got:
> 
> In a typical menstrual cycle, when does ovulation occur:
> a)Between day 15 and 28
> b)On the first day of the new cycle
> c)When there is sperm present
> d)On day 14
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if it were answer C? I couldn't stop laughing long enough to answer the question!

Hell, it would be nice if it were answer D!!!


----------



## Jess19

Lol


----------



## MrsStutler

:wohoo: I'm officially in my second semester of nursing school!
I passed my class with an 89.6% so I have a solid B, I wish they would round up so I could have an A but I'm still pretty happy to have just passed the class!
We get a six week break now which I am super excited about. I can't wait to just enjoy being a SAHM without the student workload on top of it. Next semester is going to be brutal though. I've been told by one of the later semester students "be prepared to get kicked in the balls":haha: I'm a little scared, but I'm confident...for now.

Roxas goes to his 9 month check up today and then tomorrow I have my first OB appointment:happydance: I am really, really hoping she does an ultrasound and gives me an official due date. My bloating is finally calming down but I still feel sick every now and then. My boobs have gotten even bigger, which I didn't think was possible. 

I had to start giving Roxas formula :nope: I think the pregnancy has really depleted my milk supply. I still nurse him, but he will only nurse for a few seconds and then he starts screaming. It's been so tough on me, and it's been rough for me trying to make peace with not getting to my goal of a year. I'm hoping that once my hormones get under control and I start producing more I can start nursing him again and I'd love to tandem nurse once new munchkin is here. 

Anyways that's the update from me. How is everybody else doing?:hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Hey Kayla congrats! 
I bet your excited to have 6 weeks off :) just in time for the holidays! 
Don't worry about your next phase of schooling :thumbup: I'm sure you'll do great! 

I saw his pic on face book at the drs, he is SO stinking adorable!!! 
Oh and I love those cloth diapers! I've actually been thinking about trying them out. They seem like a huge money saver! 
I hope you get an ultrasound too! I love seeing pics! :) 


I'm doing ok....some days. 
I've been having BH a lot (esp bad yesterday) like every 10-15 for acouple hours. But they don't progress so I know its not early labor! Its just that they are so darn uncomfortable and they scare the heck out of me :( 
I think I've been starting to loose my plug too :( it seems too early for that

I went into early labor with DS at 35 weeks. Which is right around the corner. 
So I've been freaking out lately. 
Plus I'm terrified to give birth but I REALLY want to! I think I'm scared of the pain and all. 
Its such a weird mix of emotions lol


----------



## MrsStutler

Yeah, I'm glad we get the holidays together this year, usually I'm working a ton during this time. 

Eek, I'd be freaked out about the BH too! Take it easy and stay off your feet as much as you can:hugs: I know, easier said than done:haha: I am eager to see little Charlotte but not before it's time! I was losing plug for what seemed like ever, probably a good month now that I think about it. Hopefully it doesn't mean much for you and she'll stay put for a bit!

I bet you will do great with the birth! It will probably all be over and done before you know it. I'm already freaking out a little bit thinking "aw, crap I gotta do that again?" I think I scared the pants off of my SIL by telling her all the nitty gritty details of my labor:blush:whoops!


----------



## MrsStutler

Well our appointment went well, and baby looks good. It's just an itty bitty peanut right now but we got to see the little heart beating away. The heart rate was 103 and the Dr. said anything above 100 is great. I was off by only two days on my due date, the official one is now July 31st so I am exactly 6wks today!:happydance:
I was so relieved to see the little blip on the screen, I kept thinking something would end up being wrong. I go back the first week of the new year, which doesn't seem to be all that far away!

Here is the little blip!
 



Attached Files:







photo(1) (1024x768).jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## waiting2c

Awww cool!! That's super news Kayla


----------



## Jess19

Awesome!!!! 

Love the new avitar pix too!!! He's so adorable!


----------



## MrsStutler

Even more good news tonight too! I logged on to my school website where we communicate with our teachers and see our grades and thanks to several students challenging some test questions my grade got bumped from the 89.6 to a 90.2% so I actually passed with an A!! Today has just been perfect. Except right now I'm fighting off the urge to revisit my dinner in a way I don't really want to.


----------



## Jess19

Yey! That's great news! Congrats!!! 
You def deserved it!!


----------



## mammag

MrsStutler said:


> Well our appointment went well, and baby looks good. It's just an itty bitty peanut right now but we got to see the little heart beating away. The heart rate was 103 and the Dr. said anything above 100 is great. I was off by only two days on my due date, the official one is now July 31st so I am exactly 6wks today!:happydance:
> I was so relieved to see the little blip on the screen, I kept thinking something would end up being wrong. I go back the first week of the new year, which doesn't seem to be all that far away!
> 
> Here is the little blip!

I love it Kayla!! Looks like it's going to be another boy!!! Yup, calling it that early :)


----------



## Jess19

I was thinking boy too!!


----------



## mammag

Hear that Mrs. S? Me and Jess are calling boy :)


----------



## MrsStutler

mammag said:


> Hear that Mrs. S? Me and Jess are calling boy :)

I really hope you are both right!! I am hoping for another boy, we are doing the same early scan like we did with Roxas so hopefully we will know by the second week in February! I did the baking soda test and it said boy, so we'll see! I'm really tempted to try one of those intelligender tests, but they are so darn expensive. I really want to see if it's right or not :haha:


----------



## Jess19

Were you temping and opking Mrs.S? 
Do you know when you DTD? 

I figured I was having a girl because we only DTD 2 days berfore ovulation. 
They say female sperm last longer. So I figured that my odds of having a girl were very high

My SIL that had the twins was DTD every day! And I figured they were both boys (I was right) :) because those male sperm fly up the uterus to that eggy! :rofl: 

Those are all just speculations but I haven't been wrong yet! :)


----------



## MrsStutler

Haha, I wasn't tracking jack squat this time. Apparently I'm not allowed to get pregnant if I'm watching my cycle. :haha: We were DTD about every other day, some times every 2 days, just kind of whenever. I'm hoping DH got the "boys only" gene that seems to run in the Stutler family. Hubby has 5 other brothers, so I have my fingers crossed.

I just looked at our online class page where our instructors post our assignments and whatnot...and now I'm horrified and want to hide. This next semester is going to be utterly intense. I have 12hr clinicals once a week, plus class from 9-2 once a week and another 4 hours a week of lab time. That doesn't include our online pharmacology course which is crazy. I'm a teensy bit freaked out now. The third semester is really freaking me out now too. I hope I can adapt to that kind of schedule with a newborn!!! eek!


----------



## Jess19

Funny how sometimes it seems certain guys have alotof a certain gender lol 
I'm pretty sure my DH is going to be a girl making machine lol 

I'm sure your going to do great Mrs.S! 
That's what mommies do! Adapt!! its what we're made to do! :)


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone!!!!:xmas9:

Congrats Kayla!!! I too am calling boy!!:haha:
Jess you don't have long at all now:happydance:

I am doing good, LOVING being a mummy:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Also been to a few comedy shows lately & got some xmas things coming up with friends & family so it's all busy:hugs:

Hope you are all having a nice weekend
xxxxxxx


----------



## Jess19

Lol I know it's not long but it feels like forever!! 

We have a local comedy club here that I've been wanting to go to. I've heard it's really good, maybe after the baby I will check it out


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> Lol I know it's not long but it feels like forever!!
> 
> We have a local comedy club here that I've been wanting to go to. I've heard it's really good, maybe after the baby I will check it out

Is it starting to drag now then? Yeah I haven't been to many comedy shows but I laughed soooo much I must go more often!
xx


----------



## Jess19

Yes it is! 
I think it will be worse after Christmas and all the holidays have passed
Plus DH refuses to DTD because he's certain it will put me into labor! Ah! Its drving me crazy!


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> Yes it is!
> I think it will be worse after Christmas and all the holidays have passed
> Plus DH refuses to DTD because he's certain it will put me into labor! Ah! Its drving me crazy!

My OH as exactly the same... but the whole way through the pregnancey!! until recently!:wacko: He was worried about hurting me or baby so it was hell for over 9 months! men hey:haha::haha:
xx


----------



## Jess19

Lol I don't think I could deal with it for nine months! 
I'm pulling out all my dirty tricks :rofl: ill get my way soon. Idk if DH can hold out that long, I'm actually really susprised he's lasted this long! 
I told him by Christmas I'm not taking no for an answer. Ill be almost 37 weeks or so and that's full term so he might be ok with that :)


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh goodness, I'd have busted out the duct tape and handcuffs to get my way! :haha: Thankfully DH never tried any of that foolishness with me! You tell that hubby of yours he better start putting out!:haha:

I get to go get my bloods drawn tomorrow morning and do a glucose tolerance test. Turns out my OB is now of the mindset that early glucose tests can help catch gestational diabetes early. :shrug: I'm not thrilled about this. I HATE that drink. I have a few Christmas presents to still wrap too. Since we can't afford a whole lot this year I made each set of grandparents a little craft using Roxas's footprints to look like little reindeer. I'm hoping they like it as much as anything I could have bought. 

I've been feeling pretty awful lately. Not full on morning sickness, but more like I'm hungover...all the time. Nothing sounds good to eat and then when I try to eat I just feel sick. I really hope this goes away soon. Oh and the pregnancy brain is about ten times worse this time. So far I've forgotten to lock our front door when leaving the house, I forgot to put water in the coffee maker this morning (but I put the coffee in and turned it on) and I've also gone to the store in my ratty old sweat pants that I normally only wear around the house. I swear it's getting time to put the post-it notes up. :dohh:


----------



## Jess19

Lol I've got pregnancy brain bad! And I swear its rubbing off on DH :) 

:hugs: hope you get to feeling better soon kayla and good luck at your drs. 
Yeah those tests are never any fun :(


----------



## MrsStutler

When I forgot to put the water in the coffee maker this morning it was hilarious. DH asked me if I made coffee and I said "yeah" thinking to myself well can't you see it right there in the pot? Then he tells me "well did you remember to put the coffee in, because this looks like plain water" :dohh: I seriously couldn't even remember filling up the pot with water at all. I told him I think this baby is going to be really, really smart because I've gotten incredibly dumb these past few days!:haha:

Seems like everything the second time around is happening sooner and more intense. Apparently I've already started the snoring, which DH is not thrilled about. Plus my crazy weird, vivid, dreams are back. At least this time when I dream about delivering a chihuahua I won't be surprised!:haha:


----------



## Jess19

Lol your funny kayla! 
Isn't pregnancy brain like the weirdest pregnancy symptom lol like we don't go through enough already 


Here is a bump pic! 
DH took it on Friday when we were putting our tree up 

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-12-07201718-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mammag

Jess, I know I've said this before, but you have the cutest bump ever!!! :)


----------



## mammag

Oh, and I wanted to post some more progress pics!!!! I love working out, it is my new fav thing to do :D
 



Attached Files:







bshred.jpg
File size: 64.5 KB
Views: 5









ashred.jpg
File size: 65 KB
Views: 8









121112.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jess19

:) thanks 

Wow your looking great! :thumbup: How much have you lost? 
Is it just exercise or have you changed anything in your diet?


----------



## Jess19

Love the tattoo!!! :) can't wait to its progress too!


----------



## mammag

It's mainly diet. I watch my calorie intake. Portion sizes. I still eat whatever I want, I just make sure I don't eat a LOT of it. Instead of say, a whole package of cookies, I eat one or two, lol. And I log everything I eat, I don't eat over 1500 calories a day.


----------



## mammag

I go back January 10th!! I can't freaking wait!! :)


----------



## MrsStutler

WOW! Grace you look AMAZING!:thumbup: Seriously, that is fantastic progress. I am so happy for you!!! Way to go!:happydance:

Jess- You are looking fabulous! You're just all cute bump- doesn't look like you gained anything anywhere else. Can't believe how close it's getting.

So DH kind of annoyed me by going out to have drinks with his brother after work today without asking me...but then he told me why they went out...it was to celebrate his new raise!:happydance: I was paying bills today and wondering once again how on Earth we are going to make it to the next month...and then this happens. I am absolutely overjoyed.


----------



## Jess19

That's wonderful news! Congrats :)


----------



## MrsStutler

Wow. I don't know what on Earth I did to bring on the blessings but holy cow. I got a letter in the mail today saying Roxas was approved for Kids Care, which is kind of like a state assistance medical program that you pay a small premium for based on your income. He had been denied the last few times I applied and I thought for sure we wouldn't be able to get it. Now instead of paying $155 a month for his healthcare we only have to pay $40. I can't believe how much great news we've gotten in the past few days. When I read that letter I just said, thank God over and over again. :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Wow that truly is a blessing!!


----------



## Grumblebea

I love kid care. Here you can pay as little as $5, I unfortunately (or I guess fortunately) had to pay the maximum so I dropped it and went with private BCBS. Down side is my co pays and RX are much higher with BCBS. I think it was only 5 each with KC. It's truly turning out to be a great Christmas for your family Kayla :) let the lucky streak continue!!


----------



## MrsStutler

Can you believe it's less than a week until Christmas!?:wacko:

We've got everything pretty much all set. I really wanted to make some cookies and cake pops yesterday but I threw out my back and haven't been able to move very well. :dohh: I have to go to the doctor today and she if she can adjust me or something so I can actually stand up straight!:haha:

How is everybody else doing for the holidays?:xmas9:


----------



## waiting2c

That's not good about your back mrs s!! Hope they fix that up for you.

Yup less than a week to go!! I love Xmas so getting pretty excited! Love that it's devs first one too. He is going to be so spoilt!!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone, MERRY XMAS for 6 days time:hugs::xmas6::xmas9::xmas12::xmas8:

Sorry about your back Kayla - hope you get it fixed soon 

Hi T!! How are you?

I have not been good:cry::cry: my grandad passed away sunday morning:cry: have been helping sort his things & arrange the funeral which is on 2nd jan. It was not a shock but man does it hurt like hell:cry::cry:
xxx


----------



## mammag

So sorry for your loss T :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Awwww t so sorry to hear about your grandad. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jess19

:hug: 
So sorry for your loss T :(


----------



## harri

So sorry T :( :hugs: xx


----------



## Grumblebea

Sorry T


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls :hi: I got a new pic of Charlotte :)
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-12-21151527.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MrsStutler

Awwww, she is adorable Jess! What a sweet little face.

:hugs:Sorry to hear about your grandad T, even when it's expected it still hurts like hell. 

I finally got my back sorted out, the doctor adjusted me and I feel a little better. :thumbup:


----------



## Jess19

Thanks :)

I freakin love the back dr :) I had to go there once durring this pregnancy and when I was done I was I whole new person! 
So glad your feeling a little better


----------



## mammag

Awe Jess, she's got your nose!!! I love it, how sweet :)


----------



## Jess19

:) I said the same thing! Lol as soon as I looked at the pics I looked at DH, smiled and said she's got my nose :) so does my DS


----------



## Jess19

Oh! And the tech said she's got hair :) we could see it during the US! 
I'm really hoping she has my thick dark hair! My DS got all his features from his dad. Blond hair and blue eyesare not from me lol


----------



## Grumblebea

I think they both look like you. He may have his dads coloring but he looks a lot like you. :)


----------



## harri

Aww she's gorgeous Jess! Love that she has your nose, Theo looks nothing like me :haha: xx


----------



## Jess19

:) thanks girls 
Oh man I've been SO moody lately. I just want to hold her and be myself again. As much as I love being pergnant I'm ready to be back to normal lol :)


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh yeah, she definitely has your nose!! I think your son does too!

People always say Roxas looks just like me, and I'd have to agree except he totally got hubby's eyes and ears. Sometimes he gets these expressions on his face that I swear could be DH staring back at me. :haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks ladies:hugs::hugs: His funeral is 2nd Jan so just helping to prepare that now.

Wow Jess how lovely!!! Charlotte is sooo cute!!!:cloud9::happydance:

Hope everyone is looking forward to xmas?? Despite what has happened I am still excited about xmas, Jack's first one! I get to open all his presents:haha:
xxxx


----------



## harri

Merry christmas everyone! 
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/63D0DF27-94CF-4288-8C11-6C34F8F650DF-10018-00000A9302B61345.jpg


----------



## Jess19

Aww how adorable :)


----------



## waiting2c

Lol super cute harri!! Merry Xmas all!!


----------



## honeysuede

*MERRY XMAS TO ALL YOU WONDERFUL LADIES!!!!*:xmas16::xmas12::xmas6::xmas6::xmas4::xmas2::xmas1::xmas3::xmas5::xmas7::xmas9::hugs::hugs:
Wow Harri what a GORGEOUS pic!:cloud9:
xxxxx


----------



## Grumblebea

Omg he's so cute!


----------



## Grumblebea

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Jess19

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## waiting2c

Hope all you ladies have had a fantastic Xmas!! Good food, Lots of laughs and special times with your families.


----------



## MrsStutler

Hope everybody had a great Christmas! I'm down with a stupid sinus infection. It's incredibly frustrating not being able to take anything for it, I'm just flat out miserable and I still need to work on some stuff for school which starts in two weeks!

I wanted to add- I finally found the HB tonight with the doppler!!! A nice 156 (ish) it's hard to count something that fast!


----------



## Grumblebea

:)


----------



## Jess19

Oh thats so neat kayla! 
ice thought about buying one, I get so paranoid lol that would def ease my mind :)


----------



## mammag

We went sledding today!! It was the hugest hill, and all ice. It was so much fun!!! I love the snow.


----------



## Jess19

That does sund like fun! 
I wish I could go sled ridding! 

I wish I could go anywhere :( my car broke down today (we only have one) so if I go into labor idk what were going to do :( and DH goes back to work on Wed (don't know how he's going to get there) 
We are so broke after christmas and rent is due in 2 days so there's no extra money to fix this damn truck. 
I'm so so so stressed right now :(


----------



## MrsStutler

Aww Jess that is just rotten! I hope you can get it fixed soon.:hugs:

I wish we had snow to go sledding on. Every year they turn one of the tennis courts at the local resort into an ice skating rink, I couldn't go last year because I was all big and wobbly but hubby won't let me go this year either, boo. :nope: He doesn't let me have any fun. 

On the bright side, I'm feeling a little better. Not quite so stuffed up and miserable...just in time for school to start in two short weeks.:dohh:


----------



## waiting2c

Happy new year ladies!! Hope 2013 has started well for you all.

Hope you got the car thing sorted Jess!!

We are starting dev on some medication this week to help his muscle tone relax off a bit - hoping it helps him achieve some functionality!!


----------



## Jess19

Happy new year girls :)
Yes we got the car fixed! DH fixed it! (I'm so proud of him lol) he's not a car expert at all but he looked under the hood where my dad told him to look and found a hose the disconnected from the radiador and he clamped it back on and it worked! 
We just had to buy more transmission fluid and we were good to go! 
I'm SO glad he fixed it and we didn't have to pay a garage tons of money for a $25 fix :)

Oh I hope Devons meds do good :hugs: how has he been doing? 
Do you have a pic fo us? :) 

I have a 37 week bump pic! I'm SO big!! 
This was taken New Years Eve at DHs brothers house
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-12-31235734.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MrsStutler

Yay Jess! :happydance: So happy it was an easy fix. I'm a complete moron when it comes to cars and DH can do basic stuff but not a lot. Thank goodness we have two mechanics in the family:haha: They've saved my butt more than once! You look so cute, it's getting so close for you! I keep waiting to see a post on FB that you're in labor. 

Good news with Dev! Hope the meds can do the trick, how is he doing now? 

I'm getting so excited, only another two weeks and I can finally blab to everybody else in the world. It's been killing me, and truthfully I think DH is enjoying watching me squirm. We get to find out boy or girl on the 2nd of February. I'm SO excited to find out. I really think it's a boy but that might be wishful thinking.


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: one more month!!! 
I'm guessng boy :)

I can't wait for her to get here! I'm getting so impatient! 
Every little BH contraction I get excited lol


----------



## honeysuede

Happy new year everyone!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jess I am starting to get excited for you!!!!:happydance::happydance:
And Kayla not long before you can shout it from the roof tops:happydance:

T - big hugs to you & Devon:hugs::hugs:

I had grandad's funeral yesterday & I done a reading. It was soooo hard but he got the wonderful send off he deserved. He was a war veteran so the legion were there with a poppy reef & flags & played the last post - so respectful.

Jack's first xmas was wonderful:hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxxxxx


----------



## Jess19

:hug: 
So sorry about your grandad. 
The service sounds beautiful


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks Jess:hugs::hugs:

Wow only 12 days to go, eek!! how do you feel? xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Wow so close Jess!! Exciting!! I'll post a pic of dev in the next day or so for you all ;-)


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya ladies hope your all well I do t hav much to report these days but I alway check on you all :thumbup:


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi Laura


----------



## honeysuede

Hi lovely laura xx oh jess I have just seen on fb you were having cotractions! Any updates? Xxx


----------



## Jess19

Nope nothing yet :( 
I will say that my braxton hicks are getting really really uncomfortable now! But they never progress into anything. 
I had one spout where they were comming every 5 mins but it only lasted for an hour then they stopped. 
Ah! I'm getting SO impatient now! I just want her here :)


----------



## waiting2c

Was going to upload Pic of dev as requested and got photobucket etc set up but it keeps saying invalid file so can't. Anyone know how to do it from iPad?


----------



## Jess19

:( 
No I only use photo bucket.....sorry


----------



## waiting2c

Which photobucket URL do I use??


----------



## Jess19

Umm the bottom one :)


----------



## honeysuede

Any update Jess?? I bet it will be soon:thumbup:

T - did you want to e-mail me the pic & I can upload it if you're still having trouble? [email protected]

Jack just had his 16 week injections - 3 of them - it was horrible:cry:
xxxx


----------



## Jess19

No not yet :( I have a feeling I'm going to go over and past my due date :( 
I have been becoming very grumpy with each passing day. I feel bad but I can't help it. I know that I should just be happy and patient but with every day I get mor upset that I haven't went into labor yet. Esp when I see other girls going into labor on my third trimester thread, it makes me so green with envy. I'm not even dilated or anything! :( so I know its not going to happen any time soon
And I've been obsessed wit kick counts! I'm terrified that something will happen to her these last few weeks. I've read so many bad stories. So now that's all I do all day is monitor her movements and want to go to labor and delivery at any little thing. 
And I just read yesterday that too much movements ca be a sign something is wong and baby could be in distress......I can't win. Everything is going to make me crazy! 
I just want her here now
Sorry for the rant girls :( I'm just so over being prego now and I want my body back. 
I'm too much energy and drive to just sit around and wait. There's nothing to do at home, everything is cleaned and packed. 
I want Charlotte here so I have something to do lol I'm so bored and lonely. DH and DS are gone all day at work and school. 
I hate just sitting here :( at least ill have lots of visitors when she's here


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> No not yet :( I have a feeling I'm going to go over and past my due date :(
> I have been becoming very grumpy with each passing day. I feel bad but I can't help it. I know that I should just be happy and patient but with every day I get mor upset that I haven't went into labor yet. Esp when I see other girls going into labor on my third trimester thread, it makes me so green with envy. I'm not even dilated or anything! :( so I know its not going to happen any time soon
> 
> Sorry for the rant girls :( I'm just so over being prego now and I want my body back.
> I'm too much energy and drive to just sit around and wait. There's nothing to do at home, everything is cleaned and packed.
> I want Charlotte here so I have something to do lol I'm so bored and lonely. DH and DS are gone all day at work and school.
> I hate just sitting here :( at least ill have lots of visitors when she's here

Don't apologise love you rant away:hugs::hugs: You know my labour came on rather quick so you never know, it may hit you out of nowehere:thumbup:

Could you maybe go for a walk? That may distract you & could help move things along, mine started after I done a 30 min walk to my nan's. Just a thought:hugs::hugs: Charlotte will be in your arms before you know it, you are over the most part, just the tiny thing of labour to go now:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs: Thinking of you
xxxx


----------



## Jess19

I thought I might go into labor yesterday when I had to go get my dog from the field in the back yard. She wasn't listening when I was calling her so I put on my snow boots and coat and walked/hiked tdown to the field (in amost knee high snow) it was such a work out lol 
I was having contractions while I was doing it but then I go back in the house and sat down and they stopped :( 
I was very tempted to go bck out there but its too damn cold lol 

I have been bugging DH to help kick start labor but he refuses to have sex with me :( its very annoying
He only has DTD with me twice in the last 2 months and both times he was a little drunk. So I'm all like "what, you can't DTD with me unless your drunk?!" It makes me feel bad and unattractive. 
I told him last night how much it bothered me that he wont DTD and that idont want to be prego aymore but he just couldn't understand and get past a baby being "right there" and it freaks him out

I have a labor ball and I was on it last night but it didn't seem to do anything. 
I don't think she's dropped and prob never will. My DS didn't fit in my pelvis (I'm too small) so I'm guessng that se won't either :(

Right now my only hope I that my water will break. But I guess it only happens to 1 out of every 10 women (not good odds) 
And my water broke with DS so I figure it makes my odds even lower because I've aleady had it happen once in my life. It prb won't happen agan :(


----------



## mammag

Hey, my water broke with both my boys before I ever had a contraction!! So it can for sure happen twice!!!! :D


----------



## honeysuede

Yeah my waters started leaking at home. And keep on with the birthing ball. It will happen soon, I know it doesn't feel like it but it will:hugs:

And as for DH - men are useless at this point i'm afraid, my OH didn't DTD at all when I was pg as I have said before. I just gave up in the end.

Sending you lots of labour dust!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jess19

Wow I can't believe they broke with both you two! That's awsome!! 
Maybe it will happen for me again, that does give me some hope :) 

:hugs: thanks for the support girls, idk what id do if I didn't have you girls here :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> Wow I can't believe they broke with both you two! That's awsome!!
> Maybe it will happen for me again, that does give me some hope :)
> 
> :hugs: thanks for the support girls, idk what id do if I didn't have you girls here :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::kiss:xx


----------



## honeysuede

Here is a pic from T of lovely little Devon:kiss::hugs:
xxx
 



Attached Files:







tn.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## mammag

Beautiful T!!!!!! He's SO precious!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jess19

Aww he's so adorable! What a handsome little man :)


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh my goodness, Devon is SO cute! I just want to love on him!

Rant away Jess! Those last few weeks and days are HELL. At one point I was actually hysterically crying because a friend of mine went into labor before me. Like full on two year old temper tantrum crying and screaming. Not one of my more proud moments. We tried everything to start labor, walking was the most productive though. I still think it's all a load of crap...not that I won't be trying all of it again next time. :haha: You have every right to be anxious and grumpy. I'm sorry your hubby is being so useless. Men are just so dim, they don't ever think about how their actions will be taken. :hugs::hugs: That's why we are the smart species entrusted to carry around the baby for 9 months and provide the food. If it were left up to men humanity would have died out a lot time ago. Gotta love em though. I wish I could make time move faster for ya, I know it's just torture! I'll be saying my prayers for you. 

I'm finally better and mostly recovered from my sinus thing. Saw the doctor on the 4th and all is going splendid. She was able to find the heartbeat with their doppler. I left out the part about me having one at home and finding it since this doc isn't a fan of either home dopplers or the 3d scans. :haha: Blood work looked great, she was a little bit concerned about why I had lost 3lbs but I'm not all that worried about it. 

School started up again and I just feel so unprepared for it. I was a wreck at our skills review. I messed up all three of the skills demonstrations I was supposed to do. I actually started crying during the last one because I was so frustrated and mad at myself. Thankfully the instructor was forgiving since I was still coughing like crazy and she knows I'm pregnant and therefore an idiot most of the time.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks girls 

Kayla i So want a doppler for home :) it would calm my nerves a TON! 
Esp since last nights episode
I went to labor and delivery for too much movement. I know it sounds crazy (both DH and my mom made me feel like a crazy woman) 
But it was totally freaky and I had to know she was ok. She was voilently kicking and rolling and shaking (for 2 hours!) Nonstop! Usually she will have her little bursts of energy that last a good 15 minutes but this was WAY more intense and lasted what seemed like forever. And all her movents were causing contractions too. It was kinda uncomfortable with the erratic movements and contractions. But the contractions weren't regular at all
All I could picture was her in there all wrapped up in her cord trying to "break free" :( and it terrified the hell out of me. 
I told DH and my mom id rather spend a few hours to know that everything is ok than a life time of regret. 
I have a drs appointment at 1145 this morning so ill talk to the dr then. Maybe even discuss an induction date (for the 21st) 
Maybe even convince DH to walk around the mall fo a while :) I'm not taking a stroll outside right now its too damn cold lol


----------



## MrsStutler

Aw, I would have gone in too. We went in twice for reduced movement and it was because he had the cord around his neck and would compress it if he laid on it a certain way so it's not a crazy concern to have! That doppler was SO worth the money. DH still has no idea how much I really spent on it:haha: but it's been so helpful. For some reason I'm just overly paranoid this time and it's been unbelievably reassuring. 

I hope you don't end up having to be induced! I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy. I'm really, really, really hoping for no induction this time. We'll see if I change my tune at 40 weeks though:haha:


----------



## Grumblebea

Aww T he's so cute and looks a lot like you. Jess she'll be here soon! I'm officially on vacation, off on a cruise tomorrow to the Bahamas. I need some nice R&R.


----------



## Jess19

That sounds so lovely!!! Have tons of fun! :)
Can't wait to see pics ;)


----------



## MrsStutler

Ooooh Bahamas! Sounds like fun!

Fun story. We had hospital orientation today. We had to wait in the IT room for our security passes, and it was crazy warm in there. As we were standing there I started feeling faint...then nauseous. As we were leaving the room I couldn't control it anymore and threw up into a trash can outside the door. In front of a waiting room full of people, and all my classmates. Oh the joys of pregnancy! My instructor guessed right away. First thing she said was, "Pregnant?" Lol


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone, how are things??
Kayla - that made me giggle:haha::haha: wow you're almost 12 weeks!:hugs:

Jess - how are you feeling?

It was a year ago yesterday that I found out I was pregnant with Jack, where did that time go?:hugs:
xx


----------



## Jess19

I'm doing good :) getting a little impatient lol 
I have a drs appointment in about an hour, ill update when I get back.....wish me luck!


----------



## mammag

Good Morning Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Jess!!!! Will you have that baby already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D 

***


----------



## Grumblebea

Wow! Sorry to hear that Grace but good for YOU. You don't need any more shit. I can tell that you are a strong woman and you just need to figure out how you can be independent from him for you and your boys. No worries on rants...we all do it from time to time. Big hugs.


----------



## Jess19

Were having a baby tomorrow!!!! C section scheduled for 5 am!!!! 
She's not dropping and I'm not dilating so even if I do wait it out then ill prob end up having one anyways so......id rather have her here now than in a week lol :) 

Awwww Grace :hugs: I can only imagine how hard its has to be 
You def deserve to be treated like a queen!


----------



## waiting2c

Awwwww grace I am so sorry to hear that things are not great. Well done to you for knowing what you need o do and having a plan towards achieving it. You are a very strong woman! I hope.it doesn't take you as long as you are thinking. We are always here for ranting!! Always!

Jess!!!! Excite!! Not long at all. I can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## mammag

Yay Jess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not sure what I'm going to do with my thread title, lol. I'm going to have to do so abbreviations.


----------



## Jess19

Lol right :) its getting long


----------



## Grumblebea

Congrats Jess, good luck trying to sleep tonight lol. 
Cruise was nice, Bahamas was nasty. Oh an we got engaged :)


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo congrats Nicole!!!!!!!!! Do we get to see ring?


----------



## Jess19

Haha right! Both DH and I are going to be up all night :)
Were dropping DS off at his brothers tonight and the dog at his moms. So tonight will be our last night together, alone lol 

Congrats on your engagement!!. 
Can we see a pic of your ring??? :)

Speaking of getting married.......we decided to change the date of our wedding, to this april!!! 
It was susposed to be this Oct. But we changed our minds
Now I have 3 months to plan a wedding, with a new born baby!!! Fun fun lol


----------



## mammag

Congrats Grumble!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see a ring!!!

Jess, you gotta jump on your OH, lol. No more sex for 6 weeks!! He better get while the gettins good :D


----------



## Grumblebea

Thanks all, idk how to load pics from my phone but will take pics with my camera and upload on my Mac tomorrow. I feel like poop at the moment...sea legs and so dizzy.


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh Jess I am SO excited! I can't wait to see pictures! The one thing I loved about being induced was knowing when we would be leaving for the hospital. We cleaned the house, had ourselves a nice date night and I stuffed my face! Enjoy your last night alone for awhile!

Grace- You go girl. Do what feels right in your heart and if staying with him isn't what is best for you then you shouldn't stay with somebody so willing to hurt you. :hugs::hugs:

Grumble- Congrats!!! Can't wait to see the ring pics!

Well thanks to DHs older brother we announced the pregnancy on FB two days earlier than expected (not that I'm broken up about this lol) He isn't friends with a whole lot of my friends but we figured it was better to just get on with it than let it slowly wind it's way around. I am feeling up and down, these emotions are just killer right now. The sickness seems to have gone away for now, no more trash can episodes at least!


----------



## mammag

Mrs. S! I didn't see an announcement!!?? Where is it!!! :D


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all!! I wonder how Jess is getting on - thinking of you!!!!:hugs::hugs:

Grace - I am so sorry to read about your situation. It sounds to me like you are making the right decision even though it must be so hard. You deserve to be treated a lot better and he will realise what he has lost when it is too late. Big hugs to you:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Nicole - Congratulations!!! woohoo!!!:happydance:

Kayla - Bet it was a releif being able to announce it:thumbup:
xxx


----------



## Jess19

Here she is!
Charlotte Rae 7lbs 10oz at 7: 31 am 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2013-01-15084515.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

She's getting a bath in a little while and after that I'll post more pics :)


----------



## mammag

Yay Jess!!!!!!!! She's absolutely beautiful!! Congrats!!! I feel so honored to follow all you guys from TTC to BFP to Birth. It's an amazing journey <3


----------



## honeysuede

Awww Congrats Jess she is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!:cloud9::kiss::hugs::happydance:xxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats Jess!!!! She is adorable!!


----------



## harri

Congrats Jess, She's absolutely beautiful!!! :) x


----------



## Jess19

Thanks so much girls :) I'm so in love, she's such a good baby. DH and I are over the moon!!


----------



## Grumblebea

Awww she's so gorgeous!


----------



## Jess19

Thanks girls :)
Check out her eye lashes! 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2013-01-16144805.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mammag

Told you she was gonna have your nose!!!!! :D

And edited to acknowledge the beautiful eyelashes!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Congrats jess she very cute :) 

Sorry G hope your ok :hugs:

:hug: to everyone sorry I don't post much I don't have much to update these days :(


----------



## MrsStutler

She is just so adorable. How are you feeling after surgery?


----------



## dachsundmom

Jessica, Charlotte is stunning!:happydance::cloud9::kiss:

Hope you are feeling ok and have lots of help when you get home.:hugs:


Kayla- huge congrats to you!:happydance:


Grace...:cry::hugs:

Do what's best for you and the kids; your happiness counts just as much as everyone else's and you cannot put your life on hold for anyone.:thumbup:


----------



## Jess19

I'm doing good :) 
Recovery is going to suck no matterb what :(
But DH is such a wonderful husband and father so it makes it so much easier to deal with! I love him so much


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hello ladies. Just checking in. I know that I don't post much. Been so busy these days. We finally got our household goods about a week ago so i have been busy unpacking. Penny is getting so big now. 5 teeth and another one about to push through. Any day now she will be walking. Keith is officially retired from the military on the 28th of this month. It is super weird to have him home every single day now. But there is alot for us both to do to get this house in order plus dealing with his dad. UGH! Glad to see that everyone is getting along well. 

Grace sorry to hear about the split. I have to say that I was very curious on fb but didn't want to ask anything on there. So I came here and read back a few pages. So is it safe to say that you will be going back to Kentucky? I am still super close to there. We are in Jackson, TN. I hate it here though. I have no one here. Just some of his family. Anyhoo..I will come back soon with some updated pics of the kiddos and I have something to tell you guys. It is so awful (in my mind) and I just need to vent it. (Don't worry it isn't related to the kids lol )


----------



## harri

Grace - big hugs, sorry you're going through this! :hugs: :hugs: 

Jess - how are you doing now? How's the beautiful Charlotte? 

Hope everyone is doing good :) xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hmmm I just noticed that everyone is done TTC on this thread :(


----------



## Jess19

Awww really? That's a little heartbreaking :(
Wait!! You are....right! 
And I'm sure there's someones else too
Ill be back in 10months lol :)


----------



## mammag

You're still TTC Laura!! We're seeing this through!!!! We've all been friends for too long to give up now :)


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> You're still TTC Laura!! We're seeing this through!!!! We've all been friends for too long to give up now :)

:hugs::hugs: thank you I think you will be on grandchildren by the time I'm done TTC lol


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: yes! I'm right here with you laura.....and you too grace (when your ready) 
:hug: 
We've have been through a lot of up and downs


----------



## waiting2c

I hope we all stay in touch and keep our thread going. Too much has happened And I am way too interested in all of your lives now to stop!! I look forward so much to the day I see Laura's bfp pic on here. I know it will be soon! 

Great to see you Brooke and Mer!! Been ages since hearing from you guys!!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Ladies!! So lovely to see everyone poppoing in to update!!! Hi Harri, Brroke, Mer, T & Everyone else:hugs:

And Laura - you're still TTC and we are all here for you:hugs::hugs: Your BFP will be the here soon & I for one will be celebrating for you!!!:hugs: 

I might be back on the TTC rollercoaster by the end of the year, who knows.
:hugs:

Hope all is good with You & your little lady Jess
xxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:

Jessica, I hope you are healing and getting some much needed rest!:thumbup:

Meredith, you cannot keep us hanging like this...WTF is up?:haha:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

For everyone! 

Looks like we have a little while until we can all obsess over LLL's IVF cycle, so we need something to keep this thread going in the mean time.

Grace, what's going on with you and your new life?:hugs:


----------



## mammag

***


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh wow G so tell us about this boy and how you met? :hugs: 


Lol B yes it is a long time before my ivf obsession lol 5 weeks and 4 days :coffee: lol 

Jess hope your getting lots of rest and not over doing it :hugs:

And yes Mer ????? ? We need to know :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS

Grace, you cannot mention a new man and fail to elaborate!:shrug::haha:


----------



## MrsStutler

Yeah Laura, we're all still here for you no matter what!:hugs: I'm totally going to make a cake and have a party when you get your BFP, not even close to kidding. 

Grace, soooooo what's the new guy like? How did you meet? You gotta dish girl!

Glad to see everybody else too:happydance: I've missed you girls! 

It's almost second Tri for me! Can you believe it?! We get to go to Las Vegas and find out gender in 9 days, I'm so crazy anxious about the whole thing. I just want to know right now!:haha: Nursing school is keeping me PLENTY busy though. It's crazy how much homework we have and how much information we have to cram into our already full heads. I just want to scream.


----------



## mammag

Mrs. S!! I'm so coming to that party!!! What did I vote? Boy? I forget, but whatever it was I'm sticking to it. 

***


----------



## wanabeamama

Awwwwww thanks Kayla how sweet lol 

Oh wow G sounds like you already know him well, have you managed to spend any time with him?


----------



## dachsundmom

Kayla, I'll say boy, just so you can reuse some of your baby stuff. Are you having another shower?


Grace, this all sounds very promising! What does he do for a living?


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Girls:hugs::hugs:

Kayla - I am saying boy too:thumbup:

Grace - wow that is so touching about this guy & when you said how you didn't know you had fallen for him until it was too late - I can relate to that! Hope it works out, I bet it will:hugs:

xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Kayla I say girl just to be different lol


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Kayla I say girl just to be different lol

:haha::haha:
How are you Laura? Is the weather bad where you are? xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm ok thanks T the weather is ok we ad a lot of snow earlier in the weeks but it's gone now lol
How are you?


----------



## mammag

No time spent. Not since I realized how I felt. I don't think it's fair to T or to E to really hang out with him until I'm out from under T's roof. I don't wanna go into this in a screwed up way if that makes sense. I wanna do it right. It's hard, and I wanna see him and have came sooo close to just saying screw it and going, but I just don't think it would be right. He's a mechanic, nothing flashy, but I don't really care what he does. I'm tired of being taken care of, lol. If that makes sense.


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh I get ya when was the last time you actually saw him? Does T know your leaving yet? 
Your very brave to move on if your not happy we're you are your kids will sense that, moving on is a great thing to do for yourself and you babies :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> I'm ok thanks T the weather is ok we ad a lot of snow earlier in the weeks but it's gone now lol
> How are you?

I am good thanks:hugs: Snow is melting here so not so hard to get around.

Did I mention I may have gall stones? have an ultrasoundin 2 weeks to confirm if I have. I have had bad pains in my upper right abdomen since 30 weeks pregnant & Jack's feet were wedged there:haha: the pain got better after I had him butis still there so they thinkit may have caused gall stones:shrug:
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Wow Grace I admire your will power & how you're doing what is right, it must be really hard:hugs: I bet it will be worth the wait though:thumbup:
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

You Brits sure do get awfully worked up from a little snow!:haha::winkwink:

T3, I really hope your gallbladder issues are easily fixed with diet and/or meds.:hugs:


Grace, whatever you decide to do, please make sure you have your own source of income/cash. Never get stuck in a out-of-state motel again.:hugs:


----------



## mammag

Yeah, no more out of town motels. I will not go anywhere but to my own place from here.


----------



## wanabeamama

B lol it's cold I don't like that awful white stuff lol :xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::cold:


Oh T I hope they get that sorted :( 


G will you move far? :hugs:


----------



## mammag

I'm wanting to go back to Kentucky, it's not far really. About an hour from where I am now. The town I'm looking at is the one I grew up in. It's not too city, but it's not too country either. So finding a job and day care won't be a problem.


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh that's great do you have a school lined up for the boys? 
I really hope this works out for you G :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Yay grace - that all sounds very promising!! I hope everything all works out for you!!

T! Sorry to hear about the gallstones - hope it gets fixed soon.

No real goss from here. Have set a date 19th April 2014 for our wedding. Awhile off yet but we need the time to save. Not sure how to fit my ttc plans around that though.

How is Henry B?


----------



## dachsundmom

H is well!:hugs:

How about Devon?

Are you thinking about TTC prior to the wedding?


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhhhagaha I love your ticker B :rofl:


----------



## waiting2c

Well my original idea was to start ttc just after dev turns one but tharvwould make me quite pregnant come April if it worked and don't want to be massive on wedding day so now don't know when to start - after or just before


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Well my original idea was to start ttc just after dev turns one but tharvwould make me quite pregnant come April if it worked and don't want to be massive on wedding day so now don't know when to start - after or just before

TBF, I'm just not sure if TTC is something that really can be planned.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hey guys, Sorry to leave you guys hanging. Like I said it has nothing to do with the kids. As I mentioned before; Keith's mom passed away in October. We had set plans to move here even before that when Keith retired. His mom passed on a Tuesday and the movers were planned to come on Thursday. So I had to stay behind and supervise that. Keith came back to pick us up on Friday night for the funeral on Saturday. Anyway we have been staying in the house with his dad because we hadn't had a chance to arrange other living conditions and he didn't want to be alone. Well after a little more than a week things started to go downhill. His father on a good day is a mean *******. He doesn't respect me not does he see Keith as an adult. It is odd. He would allow this dog that he had to snap at Penelope and chew up her toys, this dog shit and pissed in the floor and he wouldn't say a thing. I would get so mad and all he would say is "I'm not getting rid of my dog and you aren't getting a divorce so whatever"..I mean SERIOUSLY!! What a jackass. I have to add that he doesn't like me because years ago I stood up to him when he tried to tell us that we weren't doing the right thing as parents because we were trying to get Dalton help with his ADHD. You would think that he would appreciate the fact that we were trying to help our son. Well ever since then he has always been cold to me. I don't care. I don't like the way he treated Keith so we were even. Well back to now; He decided that he couldn't live in this house anymore because of the memories. So he started looking at houses and finally found one. We decided that we would buy this house because we love it and it is massive. Come around Thanksgiving I started to notice that he was on Yahoo Chat and Zoosk and another dating website. I was FLOORED to say the least. I motioned for Keith to look one night while we were sitting here and he saw it too. We thought maybe he was just browsing. So I went online and found out that he was indeed looking and had profiles on all of these sites. I saw him emailing someone one day named "Betty". We blew it off thinking it wasn't anything. Then he started lying to us about where he was going. He was really insistent about closing on his house quickly. Although he wouldn't pack a damn thing. Did I mention that Keith's mother had a shopping addiction and they were basically Hoarders? Now our stuff is still in storage so we are still living out of suitcases. Keith and I decided to start packing. We pretty much packed the entire 5 bedroom/3 bathroom house and moved it. It was very stressful. One day while Keith was taking a load over to his dad's house; his dad said that he was talking to someone and if he would please to wait for a bit and that she was on her way over and he wanted Keith to meet her. Understandably Keith was upset but he met her anyway. All I know is that she is nice. He spends all of his time with her now. We know that she has spent the night with him but according to his dad they aren't having sex (gross I know) Last Saturday his dad invited Keith (and us) and his brother and sister's and niece over to go through his mom's stuff. She was going to be there. I told Keith that I had no intention of meeting her and I'll be damned it my kids would be around her. They don't know any better and it isn't fair to subject them to someone like that. They miss their GranGran terribly and it would break their hearts. :( I am hurt. It is almost like he is forgetting her. She hasn't been gone not even 4 months and he is already seeing someone. I think it is disgusting, disrespectful and extremely wrong! I do know that his oldest sister and her daughter do not agree with it. But for some reason no one in this family will step up and voice their opinions to him. They never have and I don't think that they ever will. I told Keith that I have kept my mouth closed for a long time now out of respect for his "grieving" and believe me that has been hard. But at this point I am so angry and hurt that I feel like the minute that he started messing with this woman he lost the right to be a world class asshole to everyone under the veil of his "grieving" ya know? Am I wrong for feeling this way? I know that she wasn't my mother but she always treated me like I was her child and I loved her deeply.

Thanks for reading all of this. I'm sure I left out alot but it was getting to much of a read.


----------



## mammag

Firstly :hugs: :hugs: and more :hugs: I don't think you are wrong in the way you feel at all. I'm not sure what I would do or how I would feel in that situation, so I don't really have any advice. I can only offer my support :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks for the well wishes:hugs: Just want the ultrasound date to hurry up so I can know what I am dealing with:thumbup:

T - That's cool you have set a date for the wedding! I agree with B about TTC. 

Mer - So sorry you're hurting & that does sound such a tough, emotional situation for you:hugs::hugs::hugs: I am not sure how I would deal with it, big hugs & I hope things get better:hugs::hugs::hugs:

As for me, I am off doing my maid of honour duties today helping my sis try on wedding dresses.
Oh & my mum came down to visit for the weekend & spent the day with me & Jack yesterday, look how happy they are!!
xxx
 



Attached Files:







184752_10151201607617007_1072667501_n.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wanabeamama

Mer :hugs::hug: 

T3 have fun depress shopping :D 

T2 Yey for he wedding date Yey


----------



## waiting2c

:hugs: mer!! I don't think is wrong at all that you feel that way.


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls :hi: 

Wow so much going on lately! So glad to see us all together and supporting each other :) 

T I hope all goes well with your gallbladder :hugs: that must be painful

Grace your such a strong woman your going to pull through any situation and come out on top :)
Glad to hear you have a plan :hugs: it all sunds like its falling into place for you

T so cool you set a date! Congrats! 

DH and I are getting married in April!!! 
We just recently changed the date (it was supposed to be in Oct) but we pushed it forward because he is going to adopt DS and we have to be married. 
So I'm planning a wedding that's 3 months away.....with a newborn :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, we had a similar situation happen; N's grandfather remarried about a year after his grandmother passed. This woman is on her third DH and we refer to her as the Black Widow.:haha::blush:

While she is very nice and has never treated us with anything less than respect, it was way too soon and there was a lot of tension in the family for at least a year.:hugs:

Ok, wedding planning I can do...what does everyone have in mind? Pics please.

T3...fab pic!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer, we had a similar situation happen; N's grandfather remarried about a year after his grandmother passed. This woman is on her third DH and we refer to her as the Black Widow.:haha::blush:
> 
> While she is very nice and has never treated us with anything less than respect, it was way too soon and there was a lot of tension in the family for at least a year.:hugs:
> 
> Ok, wedding planning I can do...what does everyone have in mind? Pics please.
> 
> T3...fab pic!

The situation is similar here. This woman has been married 3 times and all three have passed away while married to her. That alone freaks me out...I mean come on...how is that possible?:wacko: Well we don't think that she is after his money because she is loaded herself. I just think that it is so so very wrong. I just know that he is going to want me and the kids to meet her and I just don't think that I will be able to get past this. It was awkward just going over there yesterday and she wasn't there. :dohh:


----------



## Grumblebea

Wow busy on here. 
T3 hope you are feeling better soon. 
Mer that's a tough one but you can't control how you feel...just how you act on it. 
Brooke welcome back. 
Lots of wedding bells going on here!
As you all know, I just got engaged. We were thinking of an April wedding but something has come up and well...we are doing it next week. Just a simple ceramoney at the beach where we first me. Just him my DS and I. We don't want anything formal (been there done that). I'm happy and nervous all in one.


----------



## dachsundmom

Meredith, it's a tough one and you don't have to rush anything; especially with the kids.:hugs:


Nicole! OMG!:happydance: You must fill us in bc certain things come to mind when a quickie wedding gets mentioned on this forum.:haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

Holy shit 2 weddings wohooooo this Is getting very exciting :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Grumblebea

Well I'm not pregnant or ttc (oh was snipped years ago, I have 3 already and damn I'm old). It's stupid health insurance. I cancelled it at work as of Jan 1 because it was getting too expensive so in Dec I applied for private BCBS for me and LO, well on Jan 10 I was denied for an illness I had 5 or 6 years ago. Since then I've had strep throat $100 dr visit) and I got a paper cut in my eye. So anyhow we were gonna do it in April but we need insurance so it got bumped up. Sorry nothing too exciting or juicy for y'all lol. We are in love and very happy :)


----------



## wanabeamama

:hug::hug::flower:Awww love is in the air


----------



## mammag

OMG N!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D :happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Wow that's close!!! Awesome that there are two weddings this year on our thread!!


----------



## wanabeamama

T when is your wedding? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think T1 is looking at 10/2014?

Nic, I get it. My insurance is a freaking fortune now and I'm must so sick of it, but am terrified to try and change companies.:hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Hey B, can we see an updated pic of Henry? I haven't seen one since he was first born. Yeah insurance sucks, my OH has excelant insurance because he works for NASA and they have so many people on it. My work only has about 10 on the insurance and it just was way too expensive and very poor with high copays and deductibles. When I had LO I had to pay first $3,500 plus my $500 a month premium and that was just for me (not my husband or older kids). People say house poor but I say healthcare poor!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/8B33FE56_zpsdbeb38b8.jpg

He likes to sit in the box and watch TV. Lol


----------



## wanabeamama

OMFG he is sooooooooooo cute haha love his box lol


----------



## waiting2c

Omg he is sooooo cute b!!!!!!!

We booked a venue on the weekend 19/04/2014!!! So excited!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh wow so not far over a year away :happydance: 
Have you started planning?

Do you think you will try for #2 to arrive before the wedding?


----------



## waiting2c

Haven't started planning the details too much so far. Plenty of time later for that 

Think number 2 will have to wait till after the wedding, although might start the trying process in the new year as have no idea how long it will take.

We are still waiting n the genetic results so that could change things anyway


----------



## Grumblebea

Super cute Brooke. T it will sneak up on you and be here before you know it.


----------



## MrsStutler

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Woo-hoo! I can't believe we get two weddings....aww....I can't get wasted and sing terrible wedding songs for you guys:haha:

Mer- I would feel the same way. That's just way too soon to get that serious. I could maybe understand looking into dating but holy cow...to already have another woman and be that involved, I'd be irritated to say the least. Plus he sounds like a total jackass

B-Henry is SOOOOOOOO cute! I love it!

I totally got to be a bit of a rockstar today during our clinical time. My patient was in for some heart problems and some small strokes because he suddenly stopped taking his cholesterol medicine....because he saw Dr. OZ (doctor on TV) say something about it. :dohh: Anyways I went in and had a nice little chat with his wife and him, left the room and 5 minutes later all hell broke loose. I was in the hallway doing paperwork and the wife comes out frantically telling me I needed to get somebody, her husband couldn't talk! I go in the room and sure enough the man was drooping on his entire left side, and had unrecognizable slurred speech. My first instinct was to panic, then find my instructor or a nurse but a second later my brain remembered what our instructor told us if something like this happens: don't try to find somebody just call our hospital Rapid Assessment Team (RAT team). I called the number and a page for a "RAT call" went out and within seconds other nurses and a doctor were in the room. The man had a small stroke and was doing better after 5 or 10 minutes, but was transferred to a more critical unit. So my first day with a patient was quite the exciting one to say the least!

I have a big pharmacology test tomorrow, so wish me luck!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wedding::cake: Nicole!:happydance::hugs:


Good luck Kayla!:thumbup:


----------



## mammag

B, Henry may very well be the cutest baby I've ever seen!!! <3

Weddings!!!!!! Yay!!! How exciting :D Congrats ladies!!

Kayla- You're a hero! I bet it felt really good :) 

Laura, always thinking of you :D

AFM- We're hoping we can have our divorce final by May, and also hoping that we can continue to not hate each other. We're actually doing really well, living together really peacfully. There are no more fights and arguments like there were before we were separated. It's actually nice. But I'm really ready to move on, and anxious to get my own place and my own job. So May can not come soon enough!


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh wow G when did you tell him you were leaving? How did he take it? I'm glad your doing ok at getting along may will be here before you know it, have you started looking for work and a new house yet? 

Good luck Kayla


----------



## Jess19

B he is SO cute!!!!!!!!! 

Kayla :thumbup: great job!! I bet you felt like a million bucks :)
Good luck with your test! 

Grace I'm so glad to hear things are going good and you and your "ex" are being civil to one another. 
Are you going to take your last name back? I see you have on facebook :)

I'm going shopping Saturday for a dress!! :happydance: I'm excited! (Mostly to just be out of the house lol) 
My bestfriend is getting married in Sept and she's looking for a dress too! 
So were looking for bridesmaide dresses as well :) its going to be fun! I can't wait!


----------



## dachsundmom

G...everything Laura said.:thumbup:

Jessica, how exciting!:happydance:


----------



## mammag

Well, I guess we've been talking about it for a while, with a lot of little conversations. We've had a few big ones though, and I think he finally realizes that I am not going to change my mind. He says he still loves me, and wants to make this work. But there is no way. It's too far beyond broken, there is nothing at this point that he could do that would make me fall back in love with him. It's just very very over. And no, I have not looked for a place or a job yet. The actual moving out part is still a good ways off. I will take my name back. I haven't really changed it on FB. I just took both names off, lol. The whole maiden name thing feels very final and scary for some reason. And I don't really like seeing it, although I'm not sure why. I've still got a long road ahead before this is over. But I feel very proud of myself for staying strong, there have been so many times where I've just wanted to say, never mind! I was wrong, we can make this work. But it only takes a moment to realize that I would be doing that for him, and not at all for me, and I refuse to be miserable for the rest of my life for anyone.


----------



## wanabeamama

G :hugs: the hard part is yet to come but your strong and your doing great :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## Jess19

Very much agree with what the girls say :hugs: your very strong! It takes an exceptional woman to go through what your going trough. 
When its all over (how ever long it takes to get you where you want to be) your going to feel like you could climb mount everest! The feeling is undescribable!!! 
When I left my ex husband it was the hardest thing I had to do. Months, even years later I knew it was all totaly worth it! I def had thouse times where I wanted to turn back and take the easy way out but it wasn't worth my happiness.


----------



## MrsStutler

Grace it really sounds like you're doing the right thing for everybody.:hugs: Keep strong and you know we're all here for you if you need us!

Well this past week has been torturous hell. Three days in a row of being at school all day is just tiring to say the least. I did really well on my test, despite being exhausted and sleep deprived! I got the second highest grade in the class:thumbup: Yesterday I had a skills check off where we have to perform a skill with our instructor evaluating us the whole time. I had to mix and administer two shots to a "patient" (mannequin) and then I also had to perform a bladder irrigation. The medications are by far the toughest check offs to do...I passed that with no problem. Then I failed miserably on possibly the easiest skill we have. I made one mistake and it just went downhill from there. I don't get dinged on my grade for it or anything but I have to come back later and re-try. The worst part though was I got SO emotional about it. I'm really hard on myself if I mess up but I totally broke down and couldn't stop the tears. I had to leave the building and calm down before I could finish up the paperwork for the day. I felt so stupid crying like that over just not completing a check off. I've been unreasonably emotional this pregnancy. Just the tiniest thing will get me to cry. 

We've got the gender scan tomorrow at 12:35!! (Pacific time) I'm super anxious now. We don't really have names nailed down for sure yet so I'm hoping seeing the little blip will help. Speaking of blip, I had an appointment today and got to hear the heartbeat, a nice 156. The nurse had to chase it around trying to get the heartbeat on the doppler. Doctor was a little concerned that I just keep on losing weight and wants me to be better about eating, which I will admit I'm terrible about. Everything looked great though. I'll update you as soon as I can with what the gender is! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Jess19

Oh how exciting!!! Can't wait to hear your update!!!
I'm guessing boy!! :)


----------



## mammag

Omgoodness Kayla!!! It's a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting. What did we guess before? I forget.


----------



## MrsStutler

Yup it's a girl! The tech knew right away what the gender was, and once I saw the potty shot I knew. I'm a little disappointed but I'm a lot excited too. Her name is Lucy Mae. I'll put up pictures once I'm back home. The tech gave us a free HD preview and OMG it was amazing.


----------



## dachsundmom

:pink:

Congrats Kayla! Lucy Mae is a beautiful name!:kiss:


----------



## Grumblebea

FML, my daughters pregnant!


----------



## mammag

Grumblebea said:


> FML, my daughters pregnant!

Oh no!!! I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats Kayla!!! 

Uh oh Nicole!! How old is your daughter?


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow Kayla so lucky to get one of each congratulations 

Nicole :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

She's 19 and will be just shy of 20 when she gives birth. She is in no place to have a baby. I just got her back on our health insurance on Friday but she was already pregnant so I'm sure they won't cover it. She is living at my moms who lives less than a mile away. She ran off to NJ with her 17 YO BF (who now is back in south Florida). She doesn't know what she wants to do. She has an appointment tomorrow for counseling. This is just so bad. She's either going to have a baby she's not ready to take care of or abort and possibly regret it the rest of her life :(


----------



## Grumblebea

Sorry Kayla, I didn't mean to poop on your party I just can't talk with anyone else about this right now, so you girls are it. Congrats Kayla, I thought girl from day 1.


----------



## dachsundmom

God Nicole, this is shit!:cry::hugs:

Could your DD get into any trouble bc the BF is 17?:nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

Grumblebea said:


> Sorry Kayla, I didn't mean to poop on your party I just can't talk with anyone else about this right now, so you girls are it. Congrats Kayla, I thought girl from day 1.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh no what an awful situation to be in :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

No statutory rape is under 16 in most states, Florida included. He will be 18 in October and she 20 in November.


----------



## mammag

I was 18 when I got pregnant with Aiden, I thought about abortion, I seriously considered adoption, I never considered keeping him for a moment until I almost lost him at 26 weeks. Now I thank god every single time I look at him that he's mine. Things can work out for the best. And, I hear grandbabies are the best part of having kids. So, while it hurts now, this could wind up being a good thing. But I know it doesn't seem that way now :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

wanabeamama said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Kayla, I didn't mean to poop on your party I just can't talk with anyone else about this right now, so you girls are it. Congrats Kayla, I thought girl from day 1.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Oh no what an awful situation to be in :hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry I just read that back it sounds awful I meant having to make such a big decision at that young age :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Congrats kayla!! 
Do you have any names picked out?

Nicole 
:hug:


----------



## Grumblebea

I was 16 when I got pregnant with my oldest son and 20 when I got pregnant with her. I personally dont believe in abortion for myself but im not going to push my views on her, she needs to think about whats best for her, not what i or her dad or her bf wants.
I graduated from college with high honors and have a VERY NICE life but it was soooooo f'ing hard! I struggled so much working 2 jobs, going to school, having 2 kids and being single. I plain sucked but I'm strong and determined. She however is a very young 19 yo and is very confused. She came over this afternoon and I gave her my pregnancy bible from the Mayo clinic. Also she is 10-11 weeks...holy hell! She's got a lot of thinking to do and she better do it quick!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Ladies:flower:
Kayla - congrats!!!:happydance::hugs:

Nicole - I am so sorry you are going through this worry, what a very hard position for you and your daughter to be in:nope: My thoughts are with you. 

I am ok, more family dramas lately but me & Jack are doing great, he is doing something new everyday & it's so lovely to watch:hugs:
xxx


----------



## Grumblebea

Oh thank God, she IS covered!!! Huge relief :) it still is awful but that's one less worry for all.


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh Nicole, I can't even imagine being in that position. I think what you are doing is the best for her. Just be there and help how you can, like with the insurance (so happy she's covered!). :hugs::hugs: I'll be praying for the best outcome possible for you all!

Well, I think both Kenny and I are over our initial disappointment of having a girl and now we are both super excited. I was terrified of having two anyways and now I'm doubly terrified to have a girl. My mother and I have a very rocky relationship, and I have a feeling some of my issues stem from that terrible relationship. I really don't want that for my daughter. I'm getting excited for all the pink and girly things! I go off on daydreams quite frequently:haha: Anyways, here are a couple of the pictures of Lucy we got from the ultrasound.
 



Attached Files:







baby girl_13.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3









baby girl_27.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2









baby girl_44.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1









baby girl_36.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jess19

Aww what wonderful pics! 
I love the name lucy :)
I totally can put myself in your shoes right now (besides having 2 little ones in such close age) but more about the terror of having a girl. My mom lerft us when I was 11, she moved to erie pa and we were left with my dad, at the most critical time that a girl needs her mother. I had to go to my dad when I started my period (talk about uncomfortable!) And then the whole boys phase was weird to
I moved to erie a few years later but by then I resented my mom for leaving and we weren't that close. We are a lot closer now, I had a breakdown when I found out I was having a girl and I called my mom crying and expressing all my resentment and fears and worries. I told her how much her leaving hurt me and possibly screwed me up :( and how it rolls into me being scared of raising my own daughter. 
Now thrat Charlotte is here I know it will never be like that with us. I vowed it to myself to never do that to her and to always be there for her.

Your going to LOVE having a little girl!!! :) and all the cloths for girls are so freaking adorable!!! 
You can teach her all your baking skills! :) 

Still to this day I can't fathom how my mom could leave behind 3 children, it blows my mind!!!


----------



## Grumblebea

Very cute pics Kayla. What does your mom have to say about it now Jess?


----------



## Jess19

Not much really. She said sorry a lot but that's about it. She blamed a lot on my dad but that's just childish to me
She left him and had a boyfriend in no time. She had many before she moved away and still to this day has had many (married again but it didn't even last a year) she's very much acts 25 but is 50. 
Most all my friends have moms that will take their kids and love to spend time with their grand children but not my mom, her weekends consist of going out and having fun at the bar. 
And then she bitches that seh never sees her grand kids. 
I've learned how to deal with it over the years and I'm just numb to the entire situation.


----------



## MrsStutler

Wow, thanks Jess. I can't imagine ever leaving my family like that! Sounds like she _still_ has growing up to do.:hugs:

I think a lot of my moms problems are mental, and I'm positive I inherited my mood disorder from her (another HUGE fear!!). Her becoming disabled and unable to care for me when I was younger took a huge toll on our relationship. She had a massive heart attack at 42 and has an autoimmune disease on top of it (it attacks muscle so the two are probably related). She couldn't do the fun "mom" stuff with me like going to the park, or watching me in school functions and she really beat herself up for it. I kind of resented her for not being there for me, even though I know most of it is not her fault. The way she reacted to her disease was what really damaged the bond between us. She became very depressed and I had to take up the slack of caring for my elderly grandmother who lived with us, cleaning, cooking and doing laundry. My dad tried to help but he had to work a ton just to keep food on the table and the lights on. I feel like that's probably why I act a lot older than my numerical age, I was kind of forced to grow up really fast. Might also explain my insane obsession with Disney:haha: She was also extremely possessive of me. I was her miracle baby so I understand but I was always being smothered by her. When I got married she would call two or three times a day! DH hated it. The worst part is I spend most of my time trying to just keep her happy and out of a depression/not angry at me. I'm a psychologists dream. Lol


----------



## wanabeamama

Anyone know anything about a drug called Omeprazole it's for acid reflux and I'm not sure if its ok to use with the ivf my GP gave it to me on prescription


----------



## mammag

It's the same thing as Prilosec OTC isn't it? I would think it should be fine, you can buy it right at the store here. But I don't have any solid facts or experience to back this up.


----------



## mammag

Oh, I take that back. Dr. Google says scary things about taking it while TTC.


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh damn Dr Google always ruins the party :( I did tell my doc about the ivf and h asked when will I be stimming and I told him 4 weeks so he said jus take it for 2 weeks and see if it helps.


----------



## honeysuede

Hi girls:flower:

Kaya - that is a very pretty name you have chosen:hugs:
Nicole - It's good your dauhter is covered:hugs:
Laura - hope the medicine works:hugs:

AFM I had my ultrasound today & it hurt! she wouldn't tell me if she could see what was wrong but she kept going over the sore area so I reckon she knew. Gott await a week for the results
xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh on T I hope it's nothing too serious is there any idea what it can be? :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Oh on T I hope it's nothing too serious is there any idea what it can be? :hugs:

Well the dr said it could be gall stones as my blood tests showed some raised levels or something but I don't feel like it's that. I guess I will find out next week:thumbup:

How are you anyway Laura? xx


----------



## Jess19

T I hope everything turns out ok :hugs: and hope you get to feeling better soon :hugs: 

Here's a pic of my little Charlie in her high chair for the first time 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2013-01-30162658.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I took it while TTC, while pregnant and now while I am breastfeeding.



wanabeamama said:


> Anyone know anything about a drug called Omeprazole it's for acid reflux and I'm not sure if its ok to use with the ivf my GP gave it to me on prescription


----------



## MrsStutler

Maybe I'm just hormonal, after all I cry at just about anything, but it's a little after midnight and I'm laying in bed with tears rolling. Today was both awesome and terrible. Awesome because I passed 4 skills evaluation tests, but terrible because it's our 4 year anniversary. 
DH belongs to this "mug club" at one of our local breweries. Part of the club perks are to attend parties the brewery throws. It so happens the first was tonight. I could have gone but it would have been $10 and I can't even drink the beer. So just he went. I was actually OK with this. Even though all I got were hastily written post it notes with "I love you" on them this morning...yet I got him a nice card and a bottle of rare beer. I was OK with having and evening to myself and I got a lot done. Then at 11:45 he comes home...sick...from drinking. He drank a bunch, went to a friends house after the party and then his brothers house. He layed down in his recliner and promptly passed out, which is where he is at now. 

I just feel so hurt. I had hoped he would come home and we could spend a little time together but he picked friends and beer over me tonight.


----------



## wanabeamama

Woohooo I got my drugs lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Kayla I'm sorry your upset I hope he makes it up to you :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Yay Laura, no time at all. 
Sorry Kayla, men can be very insensitive sometimes. Well most of the time :/


----------



## Jess19

Aw kayla im sorry your anniversary turned out the way it did. I hope he does something super special for you
:happydance: I bet your anxious laura!!!! How exciting! !


----------



## MrsStutler

:happydance: Oh how exciting Laura! 

Thanks girls, he apologized which is about as much as I can hope for. I've long since given up the dream of getting flowers, or gifts, or hell...even a card from him. It's just not his style I guess. We are going to a really nice italian restaurant for Valentines day so I at least have that to look forward to. I've got a horrible case of bronchitis that is threatening to drive me insane. I feel like I've been hit by a truck. All of the coughing really makes Lucy move though. I forgot how awesome the first movements feel, and they get stronger as the time goes by. I've also been having a ton of braxton hicks which at first freaked me out but apparently it's really common to start having them around 15/16 weeks with the second baby.


----------



## wanabeamama

Kayla I can't even imagine how magical that must feel :cry: :hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

wanabeamama said:


> Kayla I can't even imagine how magical that must feel :cry: :hugs:

You'll get to feel it for yourself with that neat box of goodies you got!:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I hope so :(


----------



## mammag

I hope so too Laura. It will be such a very happy day when this happens for you. I'm always thinking of you, and mention you in my prayers often. I want this so badly for you hun :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry: thank you :hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

I think we all do Laura.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm ave to go fr bloods and scan tomorrow morning I'm bleeding and I shouldn't be so it looks like I might have to start jabbing sooner :(


----------



## mammag

Does that mean the whole process will start now?


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't know I didn't want to have the 2 weeks of buserelin on top of the prostap (both suppress) I think it over suppressed me last time :(


----------



## honeysuede

Thinking of you Laura:hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ahhhhhh holy shit I've been brought forward to start menopur on 22nd next Friday ahhhh scared wasn't expecting that she said all my hormone levels are perfect and I'm nicely down regged, so now I have to re-organise all my work appointments and time off eeek omg the action starts NEXT WEEK


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> Ahhhhhh holy shit I've been brought forward to start menopur on 22nd next Friday ahhhh scared wasn't expecting that she said all my hormone levels are perfect and I'm nicely down regged, so now I have to re-organise all my work appointments and time off eeek omg the action starts NEXT WEEK

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sending all my positive thoughts your way!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## honeysuede

Woohoo! 8 days!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo, thats awesome news Laura!!


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: I'm super excited for you Laura! !!! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Charlotte stole daddy and wanted to cuddle :) they look so cute
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130214_200636.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumblebea

Yay Laura. Sooo cute Jess.


----------



## MrsStutler

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Oh I'm so happy for you Laura!!

In a nutshell: I had been having those braxton hicks since Monday, they kept getting more frequent, and started hurting. Called the doc, got an appointment next day. That night I started spotting, went to the ER. The doctor there did an US and bloods, said I was ok but have a threatened miscarriage. Went to the doc yesterday afternoon, got shuffled around the office and didn't have any questions answered, they said my cervical length was ok from the US the ER did and to go home. No other instructions, no explanation, nothing. So I assume it's normal and I just get to deal with this for the next 5 months. Hooray.


----------



## waiting2c

Mrs s, that's not good. Was following it all on your blog. I really hope you can get some answers before your next appointment as even two weeks is a long time to wait. If you feel like something is off the you should push harder for more answers. I hope is ok!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Kayla I'm going to tell you this bc I love you but you are doing too much with little sleep and little meals you need to put yourself and Lucy first before school dint make me come over there and strap you to a damn bed :grr:


----------



## MrsStutler

wanabeamama said:


> Kayla I'm going to tell you this bc I love you but you are doing too much with little sleep and little meals you need to put yourself and Lucy first before school dint make me come over there and strap you to a damn bed :grr:

:haha: You just became DH's best friend! I know, I'm notorious for pushing my body to it's extreme limits and it's easy to forget it's not just me that I'm responsible for anymore. I've got all of my family practically checking in on me every five minutes now. I'm trying to get better about taking care of myself and Lucy too. I've still been having the contractions all day but no bleeding still, and they are less than four in an hour. I'm taking that all as a good thing for now. I've been trying to schedule in at least three meals a day, seems like if I don't schedule it...I won't ever get around to it. Plus I think any time somebody talks to me they ask "are you eating?" It's kind of hard to forget now. After March I won't have to physically be at school quite as much so that should help. I will only have the one 12 hour clinical day and then the 5 hour class the next day and that is it. For the rest of the time I plan to stay home and get as much rest as I can with little man causing havoc and destruction everywhere.


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh good, so I don't need to book my flight? Lol :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

:haha::haha: I agree with Luara. x
Hope you're ok Kayla.
Hi everyone else:hugs: 
What a cute pic Jess:cloud9:
I am a little worried about Grace's facebook update yesterday - are you ok G? xx


----------



## mammag

I'm fine. Tecumseh got drunk, very drunk, threatened to kill me while I was sleeping and blah blah. I feel silly about the whole deal now. But I was afraid, and I don't regret posting the status. I slept with a knife wrapped around my wrist. The knife is in a case with a string, lol. I was afraid. I finally went to sleep very late, probably 5 am, so I slept most of the day, thoroughly scaring my sister, who made a huge deal of it. 

Tecumseh woke up yesterday morning and I felt him touch my face early in the morning at like 7 AM, I didn't know what he was doing, but was half asleep and didn't think much of it. But later he admitted that he did that to make sure I was alive. He was afraid that he had killed me the night before and been too drunk to remember. Which, while you guys are probably thinking WTF? Imagine if you can for a moment how scary that was for him, to literally not know if he had killed the mother of his children. He said that it was his bottom. He will not drink again, and if he does drink again he will have to leave this house, no more peaceful separated coexistence. It's the best I can hope for right now, but he will not get to that stage of drunkenness again in my presence. And I believe with everything in me that he would die before he hurt me sober. And I know most people won't agree with this decision, but it's mine to make. I'm not fixing things with him, I do NOT want to be with him, even if he does sober up, there is way too much damage done at this point. I don't think I could ever love him again. So I'm steadfast on the divorce. I just really would like to make this an easy transaction for the kids, which means staying here, and in this school district until summer.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> I'm fine. Tecumseh got drunk, very drunk, threatened to kill me while I was sleeping and blah blah. I feel silly about the whole deal now. But I was afraid, and I don't regret posting the status. I slept with a knife wrapped around my wrist. The knife is in a case with a string, lol. I was afraid. I finally went to sleep very late, probably 5 am, so I slept most of the day, thoroughly scaring my sister, who made a huge deal of it.
> 
> Tecumseh woke up yesterday morning and I felt him touch my face early in the morning at like 7 AM, I didn't know what he was doing, but was half asleep and didn't think much of it. But later he admitted that he did that to make sure I was alive. He was afraid that he had killed me the night before and been too drunk to remember. Which, while you guys are probably thinking WTF? Imagine if you can for a moment how scary that was for him, to literally not know if he had killed the mother of his children. He said that it was his bottom. He will not drink again, and if he does drink again he will have to leave this house, no more peaceful separated coexistence. It's the best I can hope for right now, but he will not get to that stage of drunkenness again in my presence. And I believe with everything in me that he would die before he hurt me sober. And I know most people won't agree with this decision, but it's mine to make. I'm not fixing things with him, I do NOT want to be with him, even if he does sober up, there is way too much damage done at this point. I don't think I could ever love him again. So I'm steadfast on the divorce. I just really would like to make this an easy transaction for the kids, which means staying here, and in this school district until summer.

I am glad you're ok, that must have been a horrible ordeal all round. I have a lot of experience when it comes to dealing with drunks that get nasty / make threats and I know that most if it if not all is the drink talking but it is very scarey non the less. And death threats is such a serious thing. :nope:If he keeps to his word and maks sure he doesn't drink around you then that is good. I know you are in such a tough situation and unfortunately there seems to be no easy way out. Thinking of you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow G :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hug: so glad to hear that your ok Grace

I'm sure that you wouldnt stay there if it wasnt safe. If he's honestly going to quit drinking than that's wonderful, if not than make sure you get you and your boys away from him. That shit aint cool, people can't control their emotions when they are all messed up like that and I dont want to see anything to you or your boys

KAYLA, you def need to make sure that you take time to relax and make time for yourself. 

I can only speak from experience and I can tell you that I had braxton hicks really early on. I mentioned it to my dr and he said that with every pregnancy you get them earlier and they are stronger. 
I noticed that when id try and do everything around the house, tend to Dominic, cook/bake, take care of the dog, and satisfy DH I got terrible braxton hicks and the further along I got the worse they got. 
My DH had to make me sit for 20 min with my feet up and a glass of water lol 
Please try to take it easy :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi, how is everyone doing? How are things now Grace?

I am ok, got my results, all they can tell me is it's not gall stones & I have to have further tests including a camera in my tummy. Fun hey! Also I have a smear test on Thursday which I am not looking forward to & I have had to come off the mini pill after over 3 months of almost constant bleeding. Other than that all is good & Jack is doing great!! Here is a pic of him not looking impressed haha
xxx
 



Attached Files:







19feb13.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wanabeamama

Well the madness has begun I've done my first jabs and I got a blunt needle lol the menopur is a huge dose but I feel better now I know what I'm doing so here goes :happydance:


----------



## MrsStutler

wanabeamama said:


> Well the madness has begun I've done my first jabs and I got a blunt needle lol the menopur is a huge dose but I feel better now I know what I'm doing so here goes :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Oh I'm SO excited for you!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## mammag

wanabeamama said:


> Well the madness has begun I've done my first jabs and I got a blunt needle lol the menopur is a huge dose but I feel better now I know what I'm doing so here goes :happydance:

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO SO SO SO SO SO SO Many positive vibes coming your way love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo Laura!!!!! Super exciting!!


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo Laura!!!!! Super exciting!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you I have my heat pad on my tummy today to incubate my ill eggs and help them grow big and strong :)


----------



## mammag

Lol Laura, that made me smile.


----------



## Grumblebea

Hi all :)


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: how are we all today?


----------



## Jess19

Hi girls
Sorry I have been MIA for a while, I was locked out of my BnB account :-( 
But I'm back now!! Yey!  

Oh Laura I'm so so so excited for you! !!


----------



## Jess19

I love this pic! Had to share it! :)
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130223_094425.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## waiting2c

Very cute pic Jess!!!


----------



## Grumblebea

Nice pic. I bet they just love her.


----------



## Jess19

Thanks :)
Lol DS keeps telling me how he can't wait for her to crawl


----------



## honeysuede

Hi!:hi: Lovely pic Jess:cloud9:
How is it going Laura?
As for me, it is such a releif now I am off the mini pill - no more bleeding, yay! Jack is doing just great, he babbles all day long going "mummumum" I know it's just a noise & not a word at this stage but I bloody love it:haha::haha:
xxxx


----------



## Jess19

Aww I bet its super cute listening to him babbling, I can't wait for Charlotte to get to that stage :)

I think I'm going to introduce the bottle today (even though I'm heartbroken over it :( ) I did buy a bottle thay mimics the boob so hopefully it will be easy for her
She needs to know how to drink from one by the time the wedding comes


----------



## waiting2c

Hey girls... i am struggling a bit today. Had our genetics appt yesterday and they said that whilst they didnt find a mutation on the gene they tested they cant rule out that it is a genetic caused disorder. I dont know what this means for us having more kids. They have given us odds of between 0 and 25% for recurrance. there is no way at all of testing for it before 34 weeks, and that is waaaaaaay too late for me to consider doing anything about it (and they did say I could, but im sorry but I just couldnt do it). Ive had my heart set on another one since day one, I dont know how to reconcile the idea of another baby with issues, vs no other baby, vs the chance of a perfectly healthy one. We are not planning another one for another year with the wedding but I still need the idea of it to get me through the hard days with Dev. To top it all off I googled PMG and genetics this morning and found an article which states the type he has is one of the most severe, and here I was hoping for a mild case..... I just feel awful now. Wish I could un read that and have a definitive answer on another baby :-(


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Tracey I can't imagine how hard this has been for yo both :hugs: first off I have to say STAY AWAY FROM GOOGLE please don't take what you read on google as gospel every single case is different you have already crossed so many barriers and achieved so much with Devon don't let an internet article undo your accomplishment don't ever let anyone tell you that something isn't possible :hugs: you are doing an amazing job with Devon you should be so proud 
Re another baby would you consider IVF with PGD testing where they test the genetics of the embryo before replacing it into you? Those odds are quite low but I understand your worries have you searched for any forum posts of parents with a child like Devon that has gone on to have more children? 
I'm so sorry Tracey I wish I could help in some way :cry: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

IVF is very expensive here, think it would be out of our range as costs a minimum of $10,000 for one round. I have asked a question about other kids on a forum I belong to that is for families affected by Polymicrogyria, and will see what comes from that. Dev is such a fantastically happy wee boy and I love him to bits but it is hard, and will have its bad days. I just wnat the absolute best for him and feel powerless that I cant give that to him.


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Tracey you are giving him your very best don't be so hard on yourself it's NOT by any means going to be easy you are stronger than you know and Devon was a gift to you because your an extraordinary woman you and your DH are all he needs to make him the happiest he can be :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Aww thanks Laura :) that has brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

Wow, Tracey. I can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling and what you're dealing with. I know DH and I have had conversations in just a hypothetical sense and it made me sick then. I know you'll find what the best choice is for your family:hugs::hugs:I know it's not an easy thing to think about.


----------



## Grumblebea

Awe hugs Tracey


----------



## Jess19

:hug: 
Aw T I cant even begin to imagine what your going through, your one strong woman!


----------



## honeysuede

T, I am so sorry :cry: I just want to send you massive hugs & tell you that I think you are amazing :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## MrsStutler

How is everybody today? :hugs:

Just wanted to share some of the baby bump, I feel SO much bigger with Lucy than I did with Roxas!
 



Attached Files:







100_4789.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 6









100_4798.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jess19

You look lovely Kayla!!!


----------



## Grumblebea

I think u look great Kayla. My daughters 1st OB appointment is Monday, she will be 15 weeks :/


----------



## wanabeamama

I just had my scan and feeling quite upset she said I have a blood filled cyst on the right and It can compromise the growth of follicles I have 5 small follicles and 1 on the left I'm so scared if losing the right ovary too :'( the prostap injection was supposed to stop endo and cysts :'(


----------



## mammag

Oh no Laura :hugs: I hope it works out and your follies get huge. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thanks G I'm back tomorrow for a scan


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh no Laura:hugs::hugs::hugs: Sending good, positive thoughts your way


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you well it's a bit better news today I have 9 follicles 3are still very small but. Should grow my biggest folicle is only at 17 mm so I have a coupl more days to go my best news is I have a follicle of a decent size on the left :happydance: it didn't work at all lad time woohoooo my cyst has shrunk it bled into itself s gone from 33mm to 27mm she said its not an endometrioma thank god for that.i feel much better I just have to work hard on these baby follicles growing big and strong :D 
My lining is 12mm not sure what it should be at the min? Lol


----------



## honeysuede

You look great Kayla!!:thumbup:

Laura - Great news!! I read your post from Friday first then started smiling reading today's one:happydance: what a difference a few days can make hey.
xxx


----------



## mammag

12mm is good Laura!!!!!!!!!!! They were really happy with mine at an 11 I think, and that was a day or two before O! :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Well they said they need to be between 18-22 for egg collection but I have a couple more days yet so fingers crossed for big fat chubby eggs on Tuesday lol


----------



## mammag

I'll have every available thing crossed!!! Yay!! I'm excited for you :)


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: there is a long wa to go and lots of hurdles to get over :hug:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi ladies, I hope everyone is well, Laura, I am thinking of you:kiss:

Ok girls, I need some help, here is the situation:
Since having Jack, OH has been odd about DTD, it took a few months then we did it a few times but he would never 'finish'. I think it's a mixture of being scared of getting me PG & knowing Jack is in the next room. So after the whole pregnancy with no sex life it has pretty much been that way. A few weeks ago we stayed in a hotel over night while my sis had Jack, we DTD & he finished! yay:happydance: Then last saurday, at home, we DTD again & back to the not finishing thing. He doesn't lose interest he just stops. Anyway, enough of that, the reason I am telling you this TMI is lately my body has been doing EVERYTHING it did when I was first pg with Jack, I done a test last week which ws neg as I knew it would be. I came off the mini pill the day before we DTD at the hotel & had a small bled since. Then this morning for some reason I did a test, no idea why as I have had 3 days of TERRIBLE af pains so have been waiting for it to show. Anyway, there is a thick pink lne!?!? I then done a futher 3 IC tests & I can't really see much more than maybe an evap on those. Could I just have a faulty text??? I almost had a panic attack:cry::cry: Shock was not the word!! I have been trying to get a pic on my phone but they do not seem to show it well xxx
 



Attached Files:







Brentwood-20130305-00181.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 8









Brentwood-20130305-00185.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 9









Brentwood-20130305-00186.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 11









test2.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 8









test3.jpg
File size: 4.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mammag

It seems to me like there are lines on all of them?! Idk, pee on more things!!!!!


----------



## Grumblebea

I can't see from my phone! :(


----------



## waiting2c

I can see something on a lot of those..... More tests please!!!! How would we feel if it was true?


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks girls:hugs:

Well I have done a few more ICs, all with the same extra extra faint line, none of them, even the ones in the pic, are FMU so will test in the morning with a FR. I got 2 FR & done one earlier which was neg but I had held my pee for less than an hour & drunk loads of water at lunch.

I think I must have a dodgy batch of IC's you know:nope:

*If* I am pg I can honestly hand on heart say I would not know how to feel which makes me feel awful as, after almost of 2 years TTC with Jack I know how precious & amazing the gift of a :bfp: is. Ultimately I will be scared. But I always in my heart knew I would fall again very quickly, just thought it would be a year not 5 months! I am probably not anyway, and if it is a faulty batch of ICs then an angry e-mail shall be drafted. I have not & will not mention any of this to OH. No need at this stage. God I am scared:blush: Thanks for being there:hugs:
xxx


----------



## mammag

Can you dip one in water to see if you get a line?


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Can you dip one in water to see if you get a line?

Ooh good idea! why didn't I think of that:dohh: will do it now xx


----------



## honeysuede

No faint line...:shrug:
xx


----------



## mammag

Hmmmm, interesting. I can't wait to see what FMU brings. And I don't blame you for being afraid of a :bfp: But like you said, you'll warm up to it very quickly, and it'll be amazing!! If you're pregnant that is :)


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Hmmmm, interesting. I can't wait to see what FMU brings. And I don't blame you for being afraid of a :bfp: But like you said, you'll warm up to it very quickly, and it'll be amazing!! If you're pregnant that is :)

Yeah, I am trying not to obsess about it too much as I am going a little mad:dohh::hugs:. I shall update with FR in the morning. The way I see it is if I go bed bed early I will get answers earlier:hugs:
xxx


----------



## Grumblebea

Not sure which way to cross my fingers for you. 

AFM, I took my daughter to her first OB appointment yesterday and they did a scan of her wiggle bug (I've never seen a baby move so much). It was cute but I'm still trying to grasp the fact that I'll be a grandma at 41 :/


----------



## MrsStutler

I see lines on a lot of those tests, and that's looking from my phone. I can understand feeling scared, but you'll get through it!

Great news about the follicles Laura!!!

Can you believe Roxas is a YEAR old today?!?!? Where did the time go? I had clinical all day today so I missed out on most of the day, and today my patient died ( seriously I think I'm cursed). Then my mom got Roxas a little cake, lit a candle and sang to him...without me. I had a little cake at home for him but I didn't want to give him even more cake so I just sang to him and gave him the toy we got for him. I'm kind of ticked my mom did that. I feel like what should have been special for our family was kinda taken away in that gesture. At any rate we have his party on Sunday so I have that to look forward to.


----------



## waiting2c

Happy birthday roxas!!! Omg I can not believe it has been a year already!!! Gone so fast! Sorry your mum did that, I would be ticked off too as it is a special thing.

T I am going to be checking back in a wee bit as you must be testing soon. Whatever happens we are here for you :)

You will be a smashing grandma grumble


----------



## honeysuede

Morning ladies:flower:
Thanks for your support:kiss:

Nicole - that must have been odd but lovely seeing the wiggly little one! And my nan was 39 when I was born!

Happy birthday Roxas!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs: everyone else.

As for me testing, I got the very faint lines on the IC's this morning but I can't see anything on the FR:nope::shrug: I am starting to think I have been fooled by a dodgy batch of ICs:cry: I didn't think peeing on a stick would be f**king with my head this much again so soon:cry:
xxx
 



Attached Files:







Brentwood-20130306-00187.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 10









Brentwood-20130306-00188.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Grumblebea

Happy birthday Roxas!


----------



## mammag

Happy Birthday Roxas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think I'd wait to test again, it's so stressful, lol. I think if it were a real line on the IC there would be something on the FR by now.


----------



## honeysuede

mammag said:


> Happy Birthday Roxas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think I'd wait to test again, it's so stressful, lol. I think if it were a real line on the IC there would be something on the FR by now.

Thanks Grace, yeah I think you're right. I will test again tomorrow with a different test but I am thinking I am not pg xxx


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls, wow there's so much going on! 
Happy 1st birthday Roxas!
T I know the thought of another pregnancy must be terrifying! and I'm sure whatever the outcome you'll figure out how to manage and everything will be ok. But I agree with Grace, the FRER should show something by now. 

I'm freaking out myself over here, I think I might have to poas soon! 
I swear last week I had ovulation pain. On top of that I felt super frisky! And my CM suggested something was going on. 
And since I'm past my 6 week waiting period DH and I have been BDing like rabbits :) (love having my sex life back! ) 
Well I had my post baby checkup yesterday and my dr suggested birth control but I declined. 
Here's why...... I never had a period as long as I nursed DS, I quit nursing him in Oct and my period returned in Nov. 
So I figure it will be the same with DD... right? 
If I did ovulate last week I should have a period in a couple weeks, only time will tell now. 
No period means I prob didnt ovulate and I prob won't as long as I continue to breastfeed ( but it's not 100%) I still should be careful, but no period no chance of pregnancy I'd the way I see it
But if by some weird reason I get a period , I need to be extremlyv careful! 
I'm not trying to get pregnant til after my wedding and after my best friends wedding in Aug.


----------



## Jess19

Here's a pic of my two babies laying on my bed lol
https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130301_123628.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## wanabeamama

I just did my trigger shot :happydance: 


Happy belated Birthday Roxas :D 

T3 OMG?????? :hugs: 

Jess lovely pic :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Yey Laura! !!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsStutler

mammag said:


> Happy Birthday Roxas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think I'd wait to test again, it's so stressful, lol. I think if it were a real line on the IC there would be something on the FR by now.

^^^WSS, I'm thinkin the same thing. :hugs::hugs:

Jess- Cute pic, both adorable of course! It's not super common but you can get pregnant on the first ovulation after having a baby and never have a period. So be careful if you want to avoid pregnancy for awhile. Even though you didn't get AF while BFing before, your body might have changed it's mind lol. You're lucky not to get AF back! I'm not looking forward to that part again. 

Laura- YAY!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Wow Kayla I can't believe your 19 weeks already! !


----------



## Grumblebea

Yay Laura


----------



## honeysuede

Yay Laura!!:happydance::happydance:

Jess - I have heard of woman getting pregnant before getting a period after childbirth. Great your sex life is back on track though - I am jealous!:haha:

As for me, I feel stupid for all the testing:blush: I tested again this morning & got another faint line on an IC but nothing on the superdrug test so I have told myself to put it to the back of my mind as I am almost 100% sure it's just a funny batch of ICs. Of course now I have mentally prepared myself for being pg again so I will be upset when AF comes which is silly as we are not planning on TTC for 6 months yet but hey - I can't help it:hugs:
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Well in the PG test gallery a few ladies have had the same IC's as me & it def looks like they are a dodgy lot:cry: At least I have my answer I guess x


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> Well in the PG test gallery a few ladies have had the same IC's as me & it def looks like they are a dodgy lot:cry: At least I have my answer I guess x

Awww :hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Well in the PG test gallery a few ladies have had the same IC's as me & it def looks like they are a dodgy lot:cry: At least I have my answer I guess x
> 
> Awww :hugs:Click to expand...

I am ok, just got myself used to the idea but I guess I can go back to the original plan of waiting for a while and I have Jack to focus on bless him:hugs:

How are you feeling about things Laura? xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm feeling mixed but trying to stay on the positive side this time tomorrow I will know how many eggs I have I'm manifesting at least 8 lol it scares me getting to this point BC if it fails I have months of waiting again and that is sooooo the hardest part time just ticks away wile I'm doing nothing.
It's the TWW I dread I wish I could sleep for the whole 2 weeks and wake up with a BFP in my hand but I can't so I better suck it up and get on with it lol


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> I'm feeling mixed but trying to stay on the positive side this time tomorrow I will know how many eggs I have I'm manifesting at least 8 lol it scares me getting to this point BC if it fails I have months of waiting again and that is sooooo the hardest part time just ticks away wile I'm doing nothing.
> It's the TWW I dread I wish I could sleep for the whole 2 weeks and wake up with a BFP in my hand but I can't so I better suck it up and get on with it lol

:hugs::hugs::hugs: waiting is always the worst part. You have us hear to keep yu sane.:kiss:
xxxx


----------



## Jess19

Yes :) we are all here for you Laura :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Tracy .... :hug:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi girls, how is everyone? I hope you all have a lovely weekend:flower:
Any update Laura?

As for me, Jack has not only started weaning this week but he has cut his first tooth!!! I was so excited! Here is a pic of him in his high chair for the first time.

Also, :witch: got me this morning so I guess it's back to WTT for me, which I am fine with:thumbup: If I had have been PG this month it would have amazing & I would have been so happy after the initial scare / shock but I am fine with waiting until Jack is a bit older & the time is right:flower:
xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130308-00197.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wanabeamama

Morning aww how cute is jack :) 

Well out of my 8 eggs I only got 3 embryos so it's an Improvement on last cycle as far as being able to get past a 2 day transfer but I'm sad I lost the other babies :( my poor little eggies didn't like the needle :( so now I wait for the call on Monday to see how they are developing and possibly having transfer that day but I'm praying I can get to a day 5 transfer [-o&lt;


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> Morning aww how cute is jack :)
> 
> Well out of my 8 eggs I only got 3 embryos so it's an Improvement on last cycle as far as being able to get past a 2 day transfer but I'm sad I lost the other babies :( my poor little eggies didn't like the needle :( so now I wait for the call on Monday to see how they are developing and possibly having transfer that day but I'm praying I can get to a day 5 transfer [-o&lt;

It's an improvement hun which is always a good thing:thumbup: only a couple of days until transfer then! I bet you are nervous / excited, I so hope this is it you deserve it so much:hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you T I just want them safe in my tummy :( it's so scary this part I just want them to be ok :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Aw T he is so adorable in his high chair! What a big boy! 

Laura I'm so excited for you! You deserve this so much! !!


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you Jess it's hard for me to get excited yet I have a long hard way to go yet :(


----------



## mammag

Laura, will you transfer all 3 if you can?


----------



## wanabeamama

It's not allowed it's maximum of 2 if you have a 3 day transfer or 1 if you have a 5 day transfer they won't allow 3.


----------



## mammag

Oh, I didn't know that! Well, I'm sending huge grow strong and sticky vibes.


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you G


----------



## Grumblebea

So I take it that a single 5 day transfer is better than 2 three day transfer? Sorry for asking but it's all foreign to me. I'll be praying for your little babies Laura.


----------



## wanabeamama

Well if I have a 3 day transfer it's hard for them to select the strongest one so they will just replace both but if I get to 5 day blastocyst they know that they are strong and will just put the 1 in


----------



## Grumblebea

What odds (percentage) do they give you with a 3 day and a 5 day?


----------



## wanabeamama

They don't really as there is no way of knowing :(


----------



## Grumblebea

:/


----------



## honeysuede

Just dropped in to share loads of these :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope everyone has had a nice weekend
xxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

I have transfer today at 1pm I am have 1 x 8cell and 1 x 7 cell put back so this afternoon I will be PUPO with twins I'm so sad that OH can't come with me to the transfer though :( 

Here goes for a long scary tww


----------



## Jess19

Exciting! !!!!!!!!!
Good luck Laura! Il be thinking about you today! !

So what are the odds for twins? !?! 
What does pupo mean? ?


----------



## mammag

Pregnant until proven otherwise!!

And I am so so so so sending you happy sticky thoughts Laura!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want this for you so much!!!!! And I'm sorry your OH can't be there with you :(


----------



## Jess19

Lol I like that POPU, I would have never guessed that, I wasnt even close :)


----------



## honeysuede

Oh I am sooooooo excited for you!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs: We are all hear for you in the dreaded TWW:thumbup: So will be POAS at home 2 weeks today? xxx


----------



## Jess19

I was secretly wishing for an at home hpt to look at lol!


----------



## mammag

If I remember right we have to wait for the blood draw. So we're all in for the entire 2ww!


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm back and I have 2 x8cell babies on board :happydance: but test day is not until the 29th :( and I poas at homei know I won't wait tha long though lol 

It was so magical I saw them both go in this time :)


----------



## waiting2c

Ok trying my hand at pic posting again... Devon in his fancy new seat, it's super supportive so he can sit up to play


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> I'm back and I have 2 x8cell babies on board :happydance: but test day is not until the 29th :( and I poas at homei know I won't wait tha long though lol
> 
> It was so magical I saw them both go in this time :)

Wow Laura that is fantastic:happydance::happydance: The fact they can do such an amazing procedure is wonderful:hugs:

29th??!! That's 18 days away! :haha::haha: 12 days is plenty:haha:
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

T I don't think the pic loaded:shrug::hugs:
xx


----------



## wanabeamama

honeysuede said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> I'm back and I have 2 x8cell babies on board :happydance: but test day is not until the 29th :( and I poas at homei know I won't wait tha long though lol
> 
> It was so magical I saw them both go in this time :)
> 
> Wow Laura that is fantastic:happydance::happydance: The fact they can do such an amazing procedure is wonderful:hugs:
> 
> 29th??!! That's 18 days away! :haha::haha: 12 days is plenty:haha:
> xxxClick to expand...

:haha: well my birthday is the 24th so depending how I feel I might poas then lol


----------



## honeysuede

wanabeamama said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> I'm back and I have 2 x8cell babies on board :happydance: but test day is not until the 29th :( and I poas at homei know I won't wait tha long though lol
> 
> It was so magical I saw them both go in this time :)
> 
> Wow Laura that is fantastic:happydance::happydance: The fact they can do such an amazing procedure is wonderful:hugs:
> 
> 29th??!! That's 18 days away! :haha::haha: 12 days is plenty:haha:
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: well my birthday is the 24th so depending how I feel I might poas then lolClick to expand...

Oooh goodplan!! What a fantastic bday pressie a :bfp: would be:cloud9: So I guess there is a chance of twins? xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yep there is a chance of twins :oneofeach:


----------



## waiting2c

Awesome Laura!!!! Yeah the pic didn't load T I sent it to Laura asking if she can loa for me  pretty pretty Please Laura!!!


----------



## honeysuede

Oh I am just soooo excited Laura!:happydance::happydance:
Looking forward to pic T:thumbup:
xx


----------



## wanabeamama

[IMG]https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/A327A944-6EDE-4771-ACFE-E1E40CF27CC6-326-0000003F53832EB4_zps7e42981a.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

Yey Laura! ! That's wonderful! ! I'm so super excited for you! 
What an awesome birthday surprise that would be! !!


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks Laura!!! Hope you are resting up!!


----------



## MrsStutler

:dance::yipee::hugs: Yay Laura! I'm SO excited for you. I will be praying hard for you to get that birthday BFP! 

All the kiddo pictures are too cute! I love em all!

Well Roxas's birthday party went over quite well, we had a TON of people come but he did great all day and got spoiled rotten by all our family. Today my mom and I were sorting through all his new stuff and he all of a sudden stood up and took a step, then sat down. After that he stood up and walked about 3 1/2 feet to me!:happydance: I'm so excited that I got to see some of his first steps, I was so worried I would miss them.

Hope everybody is having a great day!:flower:
 



Attached Files:







100_4822 (800x600).jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 4









100_4882 (600x800) (3).jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mammag

Kayla, you make the greatest cakes. And the cutest babies <3


----------



## Jess19

^WSS


----------



## mammag

Laura, totally weird and out of left field, but I had a dream last night that you got your :bfp: Just wanted to share that!! :)


----------



## Grumblebea

Very cute T and kayla. I can't believe how big they are already!


----------



## wanabeamama

mammag said:


> Laura, totally weird and out of left field, but I had a dream last night that you got your :bfp: Just wanted to share that!! :)

:sleep::sleep::cloud9: that would be perfect :hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

Just wanted to pop in and say hi! Roxas is really getting this walking thing down, he can walk a good 12-15 steps now without falling. Today is the halfway point! I absolutely cannot believe it!


----------



## Jess19

Wow half way already Kayla!! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

:hi: how is everyone doing? 
Laura how are you feeling? 
Kayla is Roxas ruining around the house yet?! Lol :) 

I'm super lazy today and have been on the couch all day cuddling with Charlie :) its nice to just relax. Plus its cold and snowy out so it makes it even more difficult to get up and get motivated


----------



## MrsStutler

Jess19 said:


> :hi: how is everyone doing?
> Laura how are you feeling?
> Kayla is Roxas ruining around the house yet?! Lol :)
> 
> I'm super lazy today and have been on the couch all day cuddling with Charlie :) its nice to just relax. Plus its cold and snowy out so it makes it even more difficult to get up and get motivated

Ha, not yet. I'm sure I will regret wanting him to walk so badly.
It's 90 something out right now...I WISH it was cold and snowy! Send some cold weather over here!:haha:


----------



## mammag

Checking in!! How is everyone? :)


----------



## honeysuede

All good over here G:thumbup: How are you? 
Jack is getting on well with weaning & all I hear from him is "dadadadadadadad" ! He now has a 2nd tooth coming through, things are moving so fast!
How is everyone else? 
xxx:hugs:


----------



## Jess19

All good here :) 
We spent the day at grandmas (DHs mom) it was nice to get out of the house. She made a bunch of food and the whole family was there. There were baby's everywhere! Between the twins and Charlie it was baby craziness lol 
I decided to take a few bags of milk from my reserve in my freezer and a bottle and my pump over with us so I could have a few beers and celebrate St Patricks Day. As much as I LOVE nursing it felt nice to have some freedom and be able to not worry about what I eat/drink. 
I just started giving her a bottle. It took a few different types of bottles but I figured out what she likes ( but it's still not the boob) and she struggles a little. 
:( its going to break my heart when I wean her. 

T when did you introduce the bottle to Jack?


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> All good here :)
> We spent the day at grandmas (DHs mom) it was nice to get out of the house. She made a bunch of food and the whole family was there. There were baby's everywhere! Between the twins and Charlie it was baby craziness lol
> I decided to take a few bags of milk from my reserve in my freezer and a bottle and my pump over with us so I could have a few beers and celebrate St Patricks Day. As much as I LOVE nursing it felt nice to have some freedom and be able to not worry about what I eat/drink.
> I just started giving her a bottle. It took a few different types of bottles but I figured out what she likes ( but it's still not the boob) and she struggles a little.
> :( its going to break my heart when I wean her.
> 
> T when did you introduce the bottle to Jack?

I have bottle fed Jack since day one. I spent a fortune in the first few months trying different bottles etc as he was taking ages to feed & getting colic but once I found ones that worked well he started finishing every bottle in half the time:thumbup:xxx


----------



## Jess19

Oh ok idk why I thought you were nursing, I guess when I saw the word "weaning" I thought you were. 
What bottle did he end up liking?


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> Oh ok idk why I thought you were nursing, I guess when I saw the word "weaning" I thought you were.
> What bottle did he end up liking?

He likes the Avent closer to nature ones:thumbup: He can actually hold the bottle & feed himself now it's soooo sweet:cloud9:
xxx


----------



## Jess19

Aww such a big boy now!! :) 

Charlie likes the nuk orthodontic


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone:flower:

Well spring has sprung & we are fprecast snow!:haha:
How is everyone doing?
Laura - how is the TWW?
xxx


----------



## mammag

Spring has sprung and we have nothing but snow!!! In Grace news, the divorce is under way. T has moved out for good, we had a huge falling out when someone was so kind as to send me screen shots of him reconnecting with the girl he had an affair with the year before last, as I'm sure you all remember, telling her how he missed her, never meant to hurt her, blah blah blah. I know we are not together, but worrying if he hurt the woman who destroyed my family, obviously didn't go over well. And to be perfectly honest, the sight of his face since seeing those messages makes me physically ill, and more angry than I've ever felt in my life. But, at least I really know that I've done the right thing, and that he doesn't deserve me. 

Thinking of you Laura!!!


----------



## Jess19

Your right! He doesn't deserve you! ! He doesn't deserve anyone, he obviously doesn't know how to respect woman! 
I'm glad that your confident on your decision, your so much better without him. 
:hug: 


Laura, I got my fingers crossed! & sending sticky baby dust your way! 
Can't wait to hear an update! :)


----------



## honeysuede

Grace - sorry you have gone through all this:nope: it must have been hard having all that dragged up again. But at least you know you have made the right decision & can move forward:hugs:
xxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Oh grace!!! So sorry you had to go through that. I'm glad things are moving forwards for you know and that he has moved out. Onwards and upwards!!!!


----------



## Grumblebea

Wow grace what a pos he really is!


----------



## MrsStutler

Good grief, could he be any more of an ass? I'm glad that you are getting to move on to bigger and better things Grace!:hugs:

After talking with our 3rd semester teacher this week, we are really having to consider the possibility of deferring my next semester of school. There are pros and cons on both sides and the teacher was really recommending the deferment. Part of me wants to just power through to get it over and done with but the other part relishes the idea of staying at home with Lucy until January. I know staying home would really help me bond with her, and I'd be happier getting to spend those first few months with her. This next semester is a TON of traveling. I will have to drive at least 6-7 hours per week going to different places in other towns on top of 24 hours of clinical time a week and 5 hours of lecture. Not a lot of time to be at home. Plus I didn't realize I have to get my doctor to clear me medically to return to clinical duty at 4wks postpartum or less, which means lifting patients...sometimes very heavy patients. Financially we are getting by but it's tight, and it would delay my graduation by about 6 months. Other than that I won't be punished in any way for deferring.
It's a lot to think about, we are going to talk to the doctor next Friday about it and hopefully she can help us make a choice.


----------



## Jess19

Oh boy that does sound like a lot to consider, what tough choices. 
I hope everything works out :hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

Happy Birthday to Ms. Penelope!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mammag

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Baby Birthdays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy Birthday Penelope!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Jess19

:cake:
Happy Birthday Penelope!


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm so sorry I disappeared for a few days, on Friday I got my first ever BFP but that same day I had a heavy bleed but it stopped on Saturday and turned to spotting again so I tested again yesterday and had the same line as Friday but unfortunately this morning the line was almost gone so it looks like I had a chemical pregnancy I'm absolutely devastated OH was sooo happy last night and bought a £200 bottle of champagne and today I have to tell him the babies are gone what should have been my best birthday ever has turned into my worst life is so cruel 

[IMG]https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/E8729776-0E41-4288-A4A9-7E32106AD7EB-753-000001181D7CE631_zpsdafac1ce.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

:hug: 
Aw hun I'm so sorry :cry: I'm just so heartbroken for you


----------



## honeysuede

So so sorry Laura.:cry: Thinking of you.:cry: xxxxxx


----------



## mammag

Oh no Laura :( Shit. I'm so so sorry. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh damn Laura. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts hun, sending you virtual hugs!:hugs:


----------



## mammag

Kayla!!!!!!!!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jess19

:cake: 
Happy Birthday Kayla! !!!


----------



## waiting2c

Happy birthday Kayla!!!!


----------



## Grumblebea

Jess I see you have your ovulation chart up; are you ttc?


----------



## Jess19

Idk lol more like ntnp :)


----------



## honeysuede

Hi, how is everyone doing? xx


----------



## Jess19

Doing good here :) trying to get stuff done for the wedding.... going a little crazy lol

Yesterday we went and applied for our wedding license, ordered the lenins, picked out bands, and put the deposit down on the hall!


----------



## mammag

I'm good, things are nuts. Too crazy to even type everything out. I have no idea what's even happening right now, lol. I'm just waiting patiently to figure everything out and see how everything works out in the end.


----------



## waiting2c

So long as you ok through it all grace!! Hope it sorts out for you soon!,

We are good, taking my little man to get hand splints today to try and teach him to keep his hands open. See now how far behind he is and that the road ahead is long and will no doubt contain lots of bumps but we are on it and getting small progress so it's all good. Think we getting some teeth too


----------



## MrsStutler

waiting2c said:


> So long as you ok through it all grace!! Hope it sorts out for you soon!,
> 
> We are good, taking my little man to get hand splints today to try and teach him to keep his hands open. See now how far behind he is and that the road ahead is long and will no doubt contain lots of bumps but we are on it and getting small progress so it's all good. Think we getting some teeth too

Exciting! Progress is always a good thing! I hope he has an easy time with teeth, my friend's little girl is an angel for teeth...Roxas on the other hand gets every darn teething symptom in the book. 

:flower: Hope everybody is doing well! I have just 4 more weeks of school left this summer so I have been slaving away to get my work done and try to get ahead so I can focus on studying for my finals. I am so unbelievably exhausted. 12 hour clinical days followed by 7 hours of class the next day are just not kind to my energy levels!:haha:
Baby Lucy is getting big, and so are my ankles haha but I can't believe how fast things have gone by. Seems like it's racing by now.


----------



## MrsStutler

:cake: Happy Birthday Harriet!:happydance:


----------



## Grumblebea

Hi ladies. Today is my daughters 20 week scan...come on boy!!!
Jess when's the wedding again?


----------



## Grumblebea

Happy birthday Harri!


----------



## Grumblebea

Damn it's a girl :/


----------



## waiting2c

Lol - congrats grumble  girls are still cool!


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi girls
The wedding is April 20th!! (12 more days! !) 

Congrats on the little girl! :)


----------



## waiting2c

Exciting Jess!!! Lol you will be one day short of a year married when I get married!! I'm 19th April next year!!!


----------



## Grumblebea

Wow that's soon. How are your nerves holding up? How many are you expecting?


----------



## Jess19

I'm doing ok for the most part but right now I'm working on my bustle, it's a pain in the butt! I'm getting frustrated :( I need a break. So far I have all the pins in it and its up where it needs to be, I'm just need to sew th ribbins in place. 
I've been working on it all morning! I'm nursing Charlotte right now on the couch, I have it hanging up in the living room, here ill take a a pic 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130409_135825.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone:flower:
Wow Jess not long now! Lovely dress!
Nicole - Congrats on a girl:thumbup:
How is everyone doing?
xxx


----------



## mammag

Jess!! That dress is absolutely beautiful. <3


----------



## Jess19

Thanks :) 
I can't post or say anything about it on fb lol it's driving me nuts 
I'm going to post pics here :)


----------



## MrsStutler

Ooooh that dress is SO pretty Jess!

Nicole- Congrats on the girl! They aren't all that bad...or maybe that's just what I keep telling myself lol:haha:


----------



## Grumblebea

Love the dress Jess. I am a girl and I have a girl...I know how bad they can be lol. Maybe she'll get lucky and get a sweet one that won't talk back or be boy crazy!


----------



## Jess19

Lol I keep telling myself that! :)


----------



## Grumblebea

Hi ladies I need help with a personal problem. My usual cues are pretty short 24-26 days but they are like clockwork. My problem is af is here and it's only a 17 day cycle with bleed of 6 days. Wth is going on??? This is so unusual for me. No other problems though. Sorry for the tmi but I'm so confused.


----------



## wanabeamama

Nic that is very unusual have you been stressed or run down? Is it a proper bleed like AF?


----------



## Grumblebea

Yes proper, yes unusual and yes stress. I'm leaving on my 19 day cruise and so much left to do. Hopefully that's it. I can't imagine it being the start of menopause; my mom was 50 and I'm only 40 so I doubt it. 
How have you been Laura? I've been peeking in on your thread but things are so quiet here and there as of late.


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh no :( well I hope you can de-stress on your cruise :hugs: 
I'm ok I have a lot going on changing ivf clinics, requesting medical notes had a scan last week about the cyst and waiting for a referral to get that sorted before I can start my last cycle I've had an awful, cough, cold and sinusitis and I've been bleeding on and off for 4 weeks when I say on and off I've had 4-5 days without anything and the rest has been bleeding spotting bleeding spotting and now I'm having heavy AF I'm feeling very fed up with it all I just want to feel myself agin :(


----------



## honeysuede

Nicole - hope you feel better soon:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Laura - thinking of you:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## Grumblebea

Well Laura that just plain sucks :/


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone!! Jess, how are the plans going? not long now!!:happydance:
Big:hugs: o all you girls, hope things are better for everyone.

As for me, I am good, looks like I will be going back to work in 3-4 weeks! it will be still as a temp but only 3 days a week. I am sorting out the nursery for Jack, he is going to the one I viewed when I was pg. Talking of Jack - I can't beleive he is 7 months old today!!:cloud9: He now has 4 teeth (2 top & 2 bottom) and I swear he said "mum" today! his has been saying dadadada & mumumum for a while but this was different.

I felt like a terrible mum earlier in the week:cry: first of all he fell off my bed at the weekend & although he was fine I felt so so terrible:cry: then I accidently cut his finger when cutting his nails on tuesday. He semed fine but it bled for 45 mins & I got myself in such a state:cry: all is ok now though. 
xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130418-00290.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG-20130405-00276.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsStutler

Nicole- Hope you enjoy your cruise! Maybe a little rest and relaxation will realign your body:hugs: 

Laura- Just want to give you big hugs. I hope everything gets worked out for you:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Tracey- I let Roxas roll off the bed too:dohh: I felt so bad, but he was fine:haha: We can't all be perfect right? Jack is getting so big and is adorable of course. He's got the bluest eyes I've ever seen! Very handsome young man now.

Jess-Loved all the flowers you have for the wedding! Can't wait to see pictures from the big day. Only a few more days Eeeee!:happydance::happydance:

Lots of love to everybody!


----------



## Grumblebea

Thanks ladies.
T... All kids fall off the bed :/ it happens. Mine fell off when he was a baby and hit his head so hard he put a hole in the wall. I've cut him while trimming his nails too. Now I just do it after a bath when they are soft. Shit happens. Good luck going back to work, that's a tough one. 
I too love the flowers Jess, just a few more days to go. How many guest are you expecting?
Laura I hope your cold is gone by now and you finally got all your papers straight.


----------



## waiting2c

Hey all - just checking in to see how you all are.

Grace - are you ok?? 

Laura - hope things are getting sorted out for you now!

T - jack is getting so big!! Very cute!

How are you feeling mrs s?? 

Jess - excited to see pics of your big day!!!


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls :hi: 
I have some pics from the wedding to post, but all the professional ones won't be available til later

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130420_150924.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130420_151212.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130420_202819.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130420_202913.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## harri

Congratulations Jess!!! You look beautiful  xxxx


----------



## Grumblebea

I saw them on FB... Beautiful!!!


----------



## MrsStutler

Aw Jess you look so pretty! How bad was the snow? It rained all day on my wedding day, but supposedly that's good luck? Maybe snow is extra good luck:haha:


----------



## Jess19

Thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Pretty!!!!! You look stunning Jess!!!!


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks for making me feel better ladies, love you guys:hugs::hugs:

Jess you look STUNNING!!:thumbup::flower:

How is everyone doing??

I am ok, apart from OH still not wanting to DTD, he hates talking about it but I finally got him to give me a reason, apparently he has "gone off sex" but he says he still fancies me etc. Hmmm, all I know is 29 is a young age to stop having a sex life:cry: Just thought I would vent xxx
xx


----------



## waiting2c

Huh!!! I don't get it T. Did he say anything more than that? Is he just tired? 29 is way too young to have no sex life! Sorry don't want to make you feel worse. Maybe he is just tired and busy or something?? Has it been like that for long??


----------



## Jess19

What do you girls think? 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130427_101337.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130427_101146.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

There's an extermely faint line irl


----------



## mammag

I see it Jess! It's pretty blurry though.


----------



## Jess19

I know its blurry :-( I tried to get it in focus but I'm on my tablet and the camera sucks. 
Idk where I'm at in my cycle. I just decided to take one this morning because yesterday I felt light headed and shakey. And I've been smelling everything! I threw out all my flowers yesterday because I thought they stunk lol
Oh and I have some weird CM and my supply has dropped a little


----------



## waiting2c

Ooooh exciting!! I can see a faint line Jess!!!


----------



## honeysuede

I see a very very faint line but it is blurry, how exciting!!! Test again!!!!! xxxxxxxxxx

T - He is tired & busy I guess, but not to an extreme. We have only DTD 3 times since having Jack & only once did he "finish". I am slim again so it's not down to me being a chubby munter. Just gets me so down:cry: Thanks for listening
xxxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Jess- Any update? I think I see a line there but it is blurry so I'm not sure

T- Would your OH be up for having his hormones evaluated? It's just a little blood test. Sometimes the birth of a baby can alter the dad's hormones too, making his sex drive plummet. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Yeah sorry about the crapy picture quality, my tablet is no good at taking pics
I havent tested again so idk. 
We're leaving for vacation early Saturday morning so maybe ill test before that


----------



## mammag

Hey girls!! Quick update on my drama, lol. I'm all moved out. Just got a job, I start it in about 20 minutes :) I'm so happy and convinced that everything is gonna work out just perfectly. Also, I don't miss T at all, like at all. I honestly wasn't sure if I would or not. But I don't, so wins all around. Love you all!! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Yay grace!!!! Onwards and upwards !!!! So pleased you are happy


----------



## Jess19

What wonderful news grace! ! 
How was your first day at work! ?!?


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh that's awesome Grace! Hope your first day went well!

As of now, I'm officially on vacation from school until January! I'm so proud that I managed to make it through this semester with and A in both of my classes. Now I get to just focus on getting ready for baby. Seems like three months isn't a lot of time, but then every week seems to drag on for an eternity sometimes.


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all!! Wow it's been quiet on here of late, how is every one doing?
Kayla - well done! :flower: Hope preparing for little one is going well x
Jess- So was there a line on that test?
Grace - How is work going?
And massive:hugs::hugs: to everyone else.

As for me, I was due to go back to work 3 days a week this wek & I paid Jack's nursery fees & he had his 3 settling in periods there which he loved, only for it to all fall through leaving me out of pocket & jobless:cry: 

On the plus side we DTD finally the other day although no 'to the end'. I guess it's progress. Oh and next weekend I am doing the ace for life to raise money for cancer research. I have been using my exercise bike a lot every day & eating very healthy so hope I can do it:thumbup:
xxx


----------



## Jess19

Nope, no line! 
Prob for the best tough, I don't want to get prego until after my befriends wedding in August, Plus, I don't think I'll be able to get prego while I'm nursing. 

Kayla great job getting As!!! 
I wanna say that 3 months will fly by but every day seems to drag lol
How long did you carry Roxas for? 

T wow!! You go girl! ! What a wonderful thing to do! 
I wish I could work out but as long as I'm nursing I can't. 

:happydance: yey for DTD!! Lol


----------



## MrsStutler

Sorry things fell through for you T! But kuddos on the commitment to run!:hugs: Glad you and DH finally DTD, it's at least some progress. Just hang in there.

I'm pretty much ready to be done already:haha: It's been a rougher pregnancy this time. I'm praying that she comes at least on her due date, or a little bit earlier. With Roxas they induced me at 41 weeks, and I really want to avoid another induction. I've had a ton of cramping and BH so I'm hoping maybe, just maybe my body will get going on it's own this time.


----------



## Grumblebea

Hi all :)


----------



## Jess19

:hi:


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls I have an hpt I need some extra eyes on!


----------



## Jess19

[IMG]https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w561/Dorman420/2013-06-02185938_zpse30dd3d8.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

[IMG]https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w561/Dorman420/2013-06-02185322_zps95d82f08.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w561/Dorman420/2013-06-02185252_zpsf18d9540.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w561/Dorman420/2013-06-02185152_zpsf4a45a13.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## waiting2c

I can def see something there Jess - just not sure on colour.....


----------



## Jess19

Thanks 
I was thinking the same thing too about the color


----------



## honeysuede

Hi lovely ladies, how is everyone? Not long now Kayla!!! 
Jess - I def see a line, but I too am not sure on colour. More tests!!:haha:
As for me, I done the race for life - but have had a bad sprained ankle since (almost 2 weeks) and Jack is now crawling so I have to be on my feet a lot resulting in a lot of pain & dashing about! It is hard work but watching him on the move is wonderful:hugs:
xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Very cool T that he is crawling now!! When do you think you will try for number 2?? We are having to wait till after the wedding.. so not for another 10 months :-(.. boo... i am really clucky now lol!

Hope your ankle is better soon!!


----------



## Jess19

Oh how wonderful! I can't believe he's crawling already! 

I'm going to test again soo, I'll keep you girls posted!


----------



## Jess19

Here is todays test
[IMG]https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w561/Dorman420/2013-06-04163847_zps5eb4d0c0.jpg[/IMG]

I see nothing


----------



## Grumblebea

I can't see it too good on my phone. 
I love your new pic mrs S


----------



## Grumblebea

Hello? This place is a ghost town:/


----------



## Jess19

I was just thinking about all you ladies the other day :)


----------



## waiting2c

Hey all. How is everyone doing? We are ok, had a bit of a week last week, dev had a seizure on Sunday night so we spent the night and day in hospital. He is now on meds to prevent seizures. So ready for some good news, lately it's all been bad bad bad


----------



## Jess19

:hug: 
So glad they got him some meds to control them. That must have been so scarey!


----------



## Grumblebea

Awe T, hope the meds help the little guy


----------



## harri

Hi Everyone!

Hope you're all well. Sorry I've not been on for a while, work is manic. 

Theo is now 1, how crazy! Tracey - Dev will be coming up to 1yr in a couple of weeks won't he?

How are we all? How's your pregnancy going Kayla?

Here's Theo now: 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/942367_10151711725524458_1537350377_n.jpg

xxxx


----------



## Jess19

Harri he is so adorable!


----------



## harri

Jess he's the light of my life!! How's Charlotte doing? I bet she's really grown! Xx


----------



## Jess19

I know what you mean, so many times I catch myself just getting lost watching Charlotte grow and thinking to myself "wow I can't believe Josh and I created such a beautiful bright little girl. " 
It's amazing how quick they grow. 

Are you going to be ttc another anytime soon?! ;)


----------



## Jess19

Here are a few pics from the other day
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130621_122246.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20130621_122234.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## harri

Oh wow what a beauty!!!!! Look at those eyelashes! :) 

We think we'll start trying next year when Theo is 2. I would prefer a smaller age gap but we have lots of things going on and weddings overseas that we need to attend. How's your TTCing going? Xx


----------



## Jess19

Thanks :) I love her eyelashes! 
I'm just ntnp but I don't think anything will happen until I'm done nursing , I don't get cycles when I'm nursing. 
Prob for the better because we have a lot going on too
But I want another little one, ah such a mix of emotions lol


----------



## waiting2c

Awww super cute you two!!! Yup dev is one next week harri! Where did that year go? We are going to try again after the wedding in April next year so I a, looking forward to that!!


----------



## harri

Hey Tracet we'll be trying at the same time :) x


----------



## Grumblebea

They are all so cute. Mine just turned 4 and will be starting school in the fall...I can't believe it :/


----------



## MrsStutler

:hi: Hi everyone! 
Gosh it's been like a blur of time for the past few months! I can't believe how much has changed and gone on since we all started this fun stuff together! 

I cannot believe Theo and Dev are one! Jess- Charlotte is SO adorable, those eyes are just gorgeous!

I swear it seems like it was just yesterday that I found out Lucy was on the way and now there are only 29 days until the due date. I feel like I'm constantly doing one thing or another at all times. Roxas seems to learn something new every single day. Usually it's something that will get him in trouble:haha: He is all boy in every way and keeps me busy running after him. 

I'm ready to not be pregnant anymore, I just want her out already, but I know I'll be sad once it's all over. The temperatures here are INSANE and being pregnant is not helping at all. 127 degrees and pregnancy do not go together! I keep trying to convince DH to buy a house in northern California where we have a little bit of family. I've been so uncomfortable anyways, and being warm is just making me crankier. :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

I can't believe this thread has been going for 2 years already so much time has passed 

Sorry I don't come on much these days I just have nothing to talk about its nice to see all the updates though I'm sure there will be lots of baby #2 to follow :hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

Full term today. Can you believe it?!:happydance:


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: yey! Wow I can't believe it already full term! :)


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo yay!!!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone:flower:
How are things?
Sorry I have been crap at keeping up with everything, things have been so hectic & I can't use the laptop in the day as Jack grabs the lead (old laptop that hardly works) and when he is in bed I am shattered :haha:

Kayla - not long to go now yay!!
T - How was Devon's first birthday?
Jess - Charlotte is gorgeous:kiss:
Laura - miss you!
:hugs::hugs: to everyone else, I think about you girls lots:hugs:

I went to glastonbury festival the other week for the 8th time & had an amazing time! missed Jack though. He had some quality time with his nans and daddy though. He is now on the move all the time, walking around the furniture & crawling a a fast speed & climbing the stairs so we have got a stair gate. 

Today is ov day for me but we won't be officially TTC for another month or 2 yet, which is just as well as there aint much going on in that department still:haha:

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend, there is a heatwave here! too hot!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Hey t!! Devons birthday party was a great day, loads of family and friends attended which was fab. We have celebrated the end of what was both the best and worst year of my life. Unfortunately the thurs of that week we found out that dev is aspirating his liquids ( going down his windpipe to lungs) so that can't continue. We have appt with pediatrician on 1st aug to talk options - ng tube, button into tummy etc. basically he won't be allowed to drink orally anymore which sucks. Thought we had that nailed. We trying to keep positive with it all still though. He is a lovely smiley boy. 

Anyway - cant wait to see newborn pics Kayla! 

Has anyone heard from grace lately??


----------



## wanabeamama

waiting2c said:


> Hey t!! Devons birthday party was a great day, loads of family and friends attended which was fab. We have celebrated the end of what was both the best and worst year of my life. Unfortunately the thurs of that week we found out that dev is aspirating his liquids ( going down his windpipe to lungs) so that can't continue. We have appt with pediatrician on 1st aug to talk options - ng tube, button into tummy etc. basically he won't be allowed to drink orally anymore which sucks. Thought we had that nailed. We trying to keep positive with it all still though. He is a lovely smiley boy.
> 
> Anyway - cant wait to see newborn pics Kayla!
> 
> Has anyone heard from grace lately??


Omg T I can't imagine how hard this must all be for you it breaks my heart that you have to go through this, Dev is such a beautiful boy seeing his smile makes me melt I'm here for you even though I have no idea exactly how hard this is I know your being incredibly brave huge hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hug: 
Sending a million hugs your way T


----------



## honeysuede

waiting2c said:


> Hey t!! Devons birthday party was a great day, loads of family and friends attended which was fab. We have celebrated the end of what was both the best and worst year of my life. Unfortunately the thurs of that week we found out that dev is aspirating his liquids ( going down his windpipe to lungs) so that can't continue. We have appt with pediatrician on 1st aug to talk options - ng tube, button into tummy etc. basically he won't be allowed to drink orally anymore which sucks. Thought we had that nailed. We trying to keep positive with it all still though. He is a lovely smiley boy.
> 
> Anyway - cant wait to see newborn pics Kayla!
> 
> Has anyone heard from grace lately??

T - I am glad little Devon had a great birthday:hugs: So sorry to hear about his liquids, I can't imagine the worry, sending you both massive hugs:hugs::hugs: It's lovely that he is a lovely smiley boy, it shows what a wonderful job you are doing xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Hi lovely ladies - well I thought I would write this down here as who better to talk to about these things:flower:
Basically, OH hasn't wanted to DTD at all, not while I was pg and only a handful of times since having Jack and even then he rarely "finishes". Well this weekend just gone we DTD both days with sunday being "til the end" so it looks like things might finally be getting back on track!:happydance: The reason for saying this is Sunday was my 3rd day in a row of positive OPKS so I am pretty sure it was ov day as I had EWCM & cramps leading up to it & on that day. SOOOOO.... I appear to be in the TWW!!:wacko: we are technically NTNP but I guess I will now be jumping ship to TTC again, I must be mad!!

I know this sounds silly, but I have a very strong feeling I may be PG - which is against all odds really as we only had one shot & it took me 20 months last time but I can't shake the feeling. I really will be fine eitherway though as we are not in any rush and my sister's wedding is next month. It's so nice not feeling the anxious desperation I would feel when TTC last time. Although give it a few cycles and I bet I am right back there again:haha:

So I will be testing Wednesday ay 10dpo and I shall update:thumbup: so far at 4dpo I have AF cramps, ovary twinges & a very sharp pain in one boob. The symptom spotting begins haha
xxxx


----------



## Jess19

Oh how exciting! !!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: can't wait for you to poas! Your symptoms sound promising! :) 
I might be joining you in your ttw :) I'm stil not sure if I Oed, dh won't let me opk because were not officially ttc, but going off of symptoms I'm thinking my body is attempting ovulation! :) 
Lol I have a wedding next month too! (The 24th) so I really shouldn't be getting knocked up :) esp since I'm the maid of honnor 

Things are getting exciting around here! ! :)


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> Oh how exciting! !!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: can't wait for you to poas! Your symptoms sound promising! :)
> I might be joining you in your ttw :) I'm stil not sure if I Oed, dh won't let me opk because were not officially ttc, but going off of symptoms I'm thinking my body is attempting ovulation! :)
> Lol I have a wedding next month too! (The 24th) so I really shouldn't be getting knocked up :) esp since I'm the maid of honnor
> 
> Things are getting exciting around here! ! :)

oooh exciting!!!:happydance::happydance: Yay a TWW buddy:hugs:
I too am maid of honour & the wedding is 30th August so if I am pg I will be about 9 weeks, also the first hen party is next weekend.
AF typre pressure cramps arestrong today which is waht happened with Jack. Not good in the middle of a heatwave:haha:
xxx


----------



## Jess19

Oh I know what you mean! Its going to be 93 here!


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> Oh I know what you mean! Its going to be 93 here!

Wow it's been just below 90 here and we can't cope!:haha:
xx


----------



## Jess19

Yeah everyone's been cranky from the heat :( its SO hard to nurse in this heat


----------



## waiting2c

Exciting girls!!! I await updates!!!!! I can't wait to be doing that again


----------



## honeysuede

Well today I am 5dpo & I have never been more convinced that I am pg, it's the oddest thing and probably makes me sound crazy:wacko: I will be totally fine if I am wrong so I am not pinning everything on it, but I feel CERTAIN. :wacko: What adds to it is that I have had a sore throat, runny nose & scratchy cough since yesterday afternoon & cramping, all of which I had at the same time when I was pg with Jack. Oh well, I guess I will know either way next week.

How is everyone today?
xx


----------



## Jess19

:thumbup: sounds like something! ! 
What tests are you going to use? ! Store bought or IC? 

Doing good here :) temping is not cutting it for me, I need to start opking but DH won't let me :(


----------



## Jess19

Love your new avitar pic :)


----------



## honeysuede

Be sneaky and POAS in secret :haha::haha: I know, bad influenece!!:haha:
I have got a batch of IC's & although I didn't get a :bfp: til 10dpo with Jack I just know that I will be POAS from monday (8dpo):haha:
xxx


----------



## Jess19

Jjust did an opk. Its the darkest line yet!!
[IMG]https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w561/Dorman420/2013-07-19090622_zpsf14cb947.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

Oooo can't wait to see your tests!! :)


----------



## honeysuede

Ooh Jess you caved!:haha::haha: So Ov is here then, hope you're getting plenty of BD in:thumbup:
Have a nice weekend:hugs:
xx


----------



## honeysuede

We had a scare last night:nope: Jack woke up at midnight and his skin was BURNING hot, after a lot of attempts to cool and calm him I took his temp & it was 39.5, I looked online and all info said to call out of hours drs to get advice so I did and they wanted to see him to check him over so at "am we had to get a cab accross Essex to the only place open. Turns out he has a throat infection poorlittle thing. He has ibuprofen & paracetamol. Hopefully he will be better soon. I have never been so tired after not sleeping but I am just sooo releived it's nothing serious.

As for the TWW - I am still having cramping & ovary pains, tightness in tummy & nausea & dizziness along with sore boobs. Despite all this I am not as confident as I was as a reality check hit me - it took us 20 months to conceive Jack so the first quickie around ov time is unilkely to do the job. So I am fine with that :)

Sorry for going on - how is everyone? 
xxx


----------



## Jess19

So glad Jack is alright :hugs: I bet that was a long night. Hope you all get some rest

When are you going to test? 
Lol I can't believe i tested, in told myself I wouldn't


----------



## honeysuede

:haha::haha: How many times have we all told ourselves we wouldn't test only to be poas within hours:haha:

Talking of poas, I caved today, at 8dpo, not sure why as I didn't get a positive until 10dpo with Jack but I have a lot of IC's so what the hell! as epected, can't see much, there is a faint something but I think it is the usual IC evap which I seem to get every time.
x
 



Attached Files:







test3.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 4









test1.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jess19

Let the testing begin! :) 
I don't see much of anything but its still early? 
How are you feeling today?


----------



## honeysuede

Have you tested again Jess?
I don't have much on the symptom from today, sme ovary pains & pulling & stabbing in boobs on & off. And Ikep gagging at bad smells but I think that is the heat making things smell bad!
I actually now don't feel like I am pg at all & I am sure AF will get me later in the week so a complete turn around from a few days ago:haha:
xx


----------



## Jess19

No not yet, maybe today I can sneak off to the store :) 

Your still early in your cycle, anything is possible. 
I didn't get any type of bfp until 9dpo and even then it was a super squinter


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> No not yet, maybe today I can sneak off to the store :)
> 
> Your still early in your cycle, anything is possible.
> I didn't get any type of bfp until 9dpo and even then it was a super squinter

Yeah, and I was getting BFNS at 9dpo with Jack. It's just so odd that I was certain one minute and now I am the opposite:haha:

So do you think you are further in your cycle than you first thought?
xx


----------



## Jess19

Maybe idk, I haven't been temping the entire cycle so I'm not sure. 
Idk just going off of when we last dtd for right now

Oh the rollercoster of emotions in the tww


----------



## honeysuede

Hi girls:flower: How is everyone?
Any updates Jess?
AF got me yesterday. I have a wedding and a few concerts to look forward to so that is gonna keep me distracted as I don't want TTC to turn me into a crazy bitch like last time:nope: easier said than done though - it is all consuming as we know too well.

Does anyone know if I can somehow block a user from viewing my account activity? someone is reading all my posts and watching everything I do on here & I am pretty sure I know who I just don't know why. Anyway, is there a way I can stop this? They have changed their user name on here a few times but basically the only activity on their account is viewing my threads. Freaky shit of a not very sane person it seems.
xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Wow that is crazy T!!! Sorry I don't know how to do it, maybe message admin??

Sory to hear af got you :-(

I think I am inadvertently in a Tww too, we dtd once using pull out method (out of other options lol) I realized a couple days later that that day was ov day. Oh is confident he pulled out in time but I'm not so sure so will just wait and see.


----------



## honeysuede

waiting2c said:


> Wow that is crazy T!!! Sorry I don't know how to do it, maybe message admin??
> 
> Sory to hear af got you :-(
> 
> I think I am inadvertently in a Tww too, we dtd once using pull out method (out of other options lol) I realized a couple days later that that day was ov day. Oh is confident he pulled out in time but I'm not so sure so will just wait and see.

Ooh your in the TWW :thumbup: When is AF due?
Mine is really painful this month:growlmad:
xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Due Thursday ish - bout 8dpo today.

Sucks that it's painful!! I hate months like that!


----------



## Jess19

Ooo how exciting! :happydance: when will you be testing? !?!

Wow T I can't believe that! !! What a creepy thing :ban: hope the admin can do something

I took a couple tests today, idk what to think of them. There is a faint line but idk if I trust it
I have been SUPER crampy the last 2 days. I fully expected there to be blood a few times I used he bathroom but nothing :shrug: idk what's going on. My boobs are achey and my milk production hasn't been that great. 
Anyways here are my tests
AM test
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2013-07-25063346.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2013-07-25063949.jpg[/IMG]

Afternoon test 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2013-07-25162937.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## waiting2c

I do kinda think I see something Jess!!! I did a test just before - just a cheapie and I don't think anything there... Dunno why I took it, chances are so slim and it would mean changing all the wedding plans if I was.... Yet a part of me started to entertain the idea and I will be a bit disappointed when it's not true.... So silly I am!!


----------



## honeysuede

Jess - I def think I see a very faint pink line:thumbup: 
T - I know exactly what you mean, it brings back how all consuming TTC actually is doesn't it.
Well I think or am *hoping* that the crazy internet stalker loser has been put off now as I have addressed it in a few ways so fingers crossed.

I am off to my mum & nan's in Norfolk today with Jack & my sisters. It's my sister's first hen do, really excited! also it will be Jack's first trip to the beach yay
xxxxx


----------



## MrsStutler

How exciting to see some test pictures again! I see a little something on your test Jess, but I have to tilt my laptop screen to really see it. Fingers crossed for you! My milk supply totally tanked like the week I found out.

T- Did you get the stalker situation figured out? That would be so scary to me!:hugs:

Well I had some super great false labor last week and then it fizzled leaving me having runs of pretty painful contractions all week but apparently they aren't doing much since I haven't progressed past 3cm and 50% since then. My feet started swelling like crazy and my blood pressure went up a little bit so the doctor offered to break my water Wednesday morning if she doesn't come naturally.


----------



## waiting2c

Ooooh exciting Kayla! Can't wait to see pics of Lucy!!


----------



## Jess19

Omg! :happydance: can't wait to see your little princess!!!


----------



## honeysuede

Well I am back from a hectic weekend away.
Kayla - any update? hope you're ore comfortable.
Jess - Have you tested again?
Everyone else massive:hugs:
xxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Jess- Any new tests? You're chart looks good! Fingers are crossed!

Well it's less than 24 hours until the induction. My blood pressure was 128/88 this morning, so I'm feeling a little better about the choice to go with the induction. Apparently something is up in my body since usually my BP is in the 110's/70's. Suddenly I'm really scared, anxious, nervous, excited, and everything in between. It's finally hitting me that everything is about to change...again. I still can't wrap my head around the idea that it's very likely I will be holding my baby girl tomorrow evening.


----------



## honeysuede

MrsStutler said:


> Jess- Any new tests? You're chart looks good! Fingers are crossed!
> 
> Well it's less than 24 hours until the induction. My blood pressure was 128/88 this morning, so I'm feeling a little better about the choice to go with the induction. Apparently something is up in my body since usually my BP is in the 110's/70's. Suddenly I'm really scared, anxious, nervous, excited, and everything in between. It's finally hitting me that everything is about to change...again. I still can't wrap my head around the idea that it's very likely I will be holding my baby girl tomorrow evening.

Wow Kayla how exciting! I will be thinking of you, good luck and I can't wait to see pics of beautiful Lucy:hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Jess19

Omg! How exciting kayla! :) good luck getting sleep tonight lol

Idk what my body is doing anymore :( it's driving me crazy though
I'm just going to poas weekly just incase. I'm so worried ill o and not know and then catch the eggy and not know, ya know lol


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck Kayla!!! Been thinking of you!


----------



## Grumblebea

Ohhhhh can't wait to see pics Kayla


----------



## honeysuede

Hi girls, how is everyone? Kayla I saw the pic of Lucy on FB - she is so beautiful:hugs:

I have had a busy few days, when I got Jack weighed on Friday they said he had only put on an ounce in 3 weeks which is unlike him but it's likely due to the fact that he is oooo active all the time. Then they measured him, and his head has grown a large amount so I have to take him to the GP tomorrow, it really worried me as they were saying if his brain is growing too fast for his skull it could be pressured:shrug: It is just a standard doublecheck but of course I am now mad with worry
xx


----------



## Jess19

Oh T I would totally be a nervous wreck too :hugs: praying everything is ok
Keep us updated tomorrow! I'll be thinking of you


----------



## waiting2c

Try not to stress too much T, I have found that they are quite cautious on these things making us mums s ick with worry unduly. I hope that this the case for you.


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all:flower: How is everyone? thanks for your kind words.
Jack is waiting for an appointment with his specialist to check his head growth. Am trying not to worry too much but easier said than done. I can't beleive he will be 1 next month!:baby:
Well I guess I am in the TWW again, however, I got positive OPKS Thursday, Friday & yesterday but we only DTD early this morning so I think our chances are slim to none. Oh well:flower:
xxx


----------



## Jess19

Hey T any update? :hugs: hope everything went ok
:) yey for the tww!


----------



## honeysuede

Jess19 said:


> Hey T any update? :hugs: hope everything went ok
> :) yey for the tww!

Hi Jess - How are you? where are you in your cycle now?
Jack has got his appointment with the specialist Friday - he seems fine & is certainly a happy, active & forward littleboy. Just hope they put my mind at rest.
xxx


----------



## Grumblebea

I wouldn't worry much about his head. My guy Caden has a HUGE head. One day we were at the drs and I asked about his big head; the dr looked at Caden then at his dad and then said : isn't that his father? I laughed so hard...his dad has a huge head too. I'm sure he's fine.


----------



## honeysuede

Grumblebea said:


> I wouldn't worry much about his head. My guy Caden has a HUGE head. One day we were at the drs and I asked about his big head; the dr looked at Caden then at his dad and then said : isn't that his father? I laughed so hard...his dad has a huge head too. I'm sure he's fine.

:haha::haha: That made me giggle. Yeah hopefully it is all fine, I fell quite confident it will be:thumbup:
xxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Yay for the TWW!:happydance: Hope everything goes well with Jack, I'm sure he is just fine. Roxas has a gigantic head- it's always been off the top of the growth chart!

Today is my first day without hubby at home and so far it's been a complete success. I'm not nearly as stressed as I thought I would be. I even ventured out of the house for a quick run to the store with both kids. It went wonderfully. I'm totally in love with having a little girl, she is going to be so unbelievably spoiled!

Roxas is doing quite well adjusting, he is a little cranky but it's not awful. Whenever Lucy cries he runs and gets a pacifier or my nursing pillow for her. It's really cute. He isn't too interested in her most of the time though. 

We did our newborn photo shoot yesterday and got some amazingly cute pictures. I'll be sure to share them when I get them.
 



Attached Files:







100_5538.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 1









IMG_2372.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## honeysuede

Hi girls:hugs:
Glad everything is going well Kayla:hugs: Lucy is so beautiful!

Not great news regarding Jack:cry: He had his appointment today & they think he may have excess fluid on the brain, if so he will need it drained. I have to take him into hospital at 8am tomorrow so he can be sedated and have a CT scan then we go from there:cry:
xxx


----------



## Grumblebea

Awe T I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully the scan will prove them wrong.


----------



## waiting2c

Oh T!!!! Please let us know how you get on!!


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks girls:hugs: We have just got backfrom a very long day at the hospital. Jack hasn't got fluid on the brain!!!!:happydance::happydance: Words can't describe how relieved we are. They want to measure his head growth every 2 weeks for a few months & hopefully it will settle down but if it doesn't then they may have to do a detailed MRI but for now there is no immediate threat or anything nasty going on - woohoo!!!!!
Also - as usual - I am having a lot of "symptoms" that are making me think I am pg. Sigh:haha:
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumblebea

That's fantastic T... He's just got a big noggin like a few of our kids do. He'll be fine :). TWW? GL!


----------



## waiting2c

So glad all is ok T!! I know how hard that wait and wondering is and I'm so very glad you got good news at the end of it all :)


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks ladies. Having you girls to talk to does help :) I feel so blessed that he is ok xxx
POAS Has started for me already - of course BFN as I am only7dpo, when will I learn!!:haha::haha: xx


----------



## Grumblebea

Kayla she's beautiful! How big was she?

My daughter is due any day now. We are off to Disney for 2 days. Last hurrah before my LO starts VPK on Wednesday...hope she doesn't go into labour until at least tomorrow night. Only an hour drive from Disney World so even if she does today, I should be able to get there in time :). Baby seems a little small but she was only 6.13 herself 

Hi everyone!


----------



## Grumblebea

Jess your cycles are sooo long. Is that from BF or are they always like that? Just being nosy :)


----------



## honeysuede

Nicole - Enjoy Disney land! And good luck with your daughter's due date - how do you feel about it, excited?

Well true to form I have tested again, at only 9dpo:dohh: BUT I got these faint lines that I am worried are evaps as I then went out straight away and got a first response which was BFN. AF due tomorrow & I have been having a lot of AF pains for a few days now along with indigestion & sore boobs.
xxx
 



Attached Files:







Brentwood-20130819-00477.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5









Brentwood-20130819-00478.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4









Brentwood-20130819-00479.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 4









Brentwood-20130819-00481.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## harri

I see lines Tracey!!! :) exciting!!!! :) xxx


----------



## honeysuede

harri said:


> I see lines Tracey!!! :) exciting!!!! :) xxx

Harri!! How are you? And your gorgeous little man? Saw some pics of him on fb so sweet:flower:
Oooh do you see lines on the FR or just the IC? I am so worried I have done the usual and got my hopes up only to be faced with the dreaded AF tomorrw:nope: xx


----------



## harri

I definitely see lines on the ics and I see a hint of something on the FRER! I'm going to check it out on the laptop! :)

We're really good thanks Hun! How are you? We're going to start trying for number 2 in March next year! Yay! I wish it was sooner! :) xx


----------



## honeysuede

Oh how exciting! March will be here before you know it:thumbup: Then you will be on the TTC rollercoaster again:haha:
We are good thanks. Had a scare with Jack but he is ok so we are all happy:flower:
xxx


----------



## harri

Thank god for that! bless him, he's gorgeous!! :) 

Definitely see something hun! xx


----------



## honeysuede

Morning! How is everyone?
well I think I might be out :( Here is a link to this morning's tests, I took 3 ICs as I thought I saw something on one but I think I am kidding myself. Af pains are still here too. xxhttps://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1970455-9dpo-ic-bfp-please-not-evap-10dpo-2.html#post29082033


----------



## MrsStutler

T- That's wonderful about Jack! I thought I saw something on your tests but I'm only on my tablet so I can't be sure. Keeping my fingers crossed though!

Harri- How exciting you'll be back on the TTC train soon!

Nicole- hope you enjoyed disneyland! It's my favorite place in the whole world. I can't wait to go back next year. Keep us updated on your daughter, how exciting.

Lucy is so different than Roxas was, much more of a high maintenance baby. She really put me to the test last night. I'm handling things pretty well though, only one or two breakdowns LOL. We've had issues BFing that I think is caused by a tongue tie but even though two doctors have confirmed it they won't do anything about it. She's gaining weight like a champ though, up to a whole 9 pounds! My friends all went back to nursing school today, and I'm kind of sad I'm not going back with them but I'm sure we made the right choice delaying this semester.


----------



## honeysuede

Af got me so I feel like a dick head for thinking I may have been pg, oh the ttc rollercoaster hey! I am ok though, I am lucky to have Jack and that's the most important thing:flower:

Kayla - sounds like Lucy is keeping you busy. It's a hard adjustment with any little one isn't it. I hope the bf problem settles for you.:hugs:
And delaying the semester was the best choice I am sure:thumbup: xxx


----------



## Jess19

T so sorry af got you this cycle :hugs: 0oo the joys of ttc lol. I'm sure youll be prego again in no time! Then it will be Ooo the joys of pregnancy lol :)

Kayla so glad to hear Lucy is gaining weight, quite well too! :) Did the hospital dr confirm that or her primary dr? You'd think the docs would want to correct anything that could hinder her feeding. 
Its crazy how different kids can be, isn't it?! Charlotte amd Dom are def different but there's a 7yr gap so my memory is kinda fuzzy lol and even my SILs twins are completly different. 
Youll have Lucy figured out in no time :) 

:hi: hi harri, and welcome back to ttc....soon enough. :) can't wait! Ill be ttc by then too! 

Nicole can't wait to see pics! :)


----------



## honeysuede

Hi ladies:hugs:
Kayla - how are things going with Lucy?
Nicole - How was Disney land?
Jess - how is lovely Charlotte doing?
T - I hope Devon is doing ok?
Everyone else- :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Also, I have been thinking about lovely Laura - I know she has been stimming this month & am praying she gets her :bfp: very soon
xxx


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi girls , how is everyone! ? 
Yes how is Laura? I'm keeping her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## honeysuede

Hi, how is everyone? Well tomorrow is my sister's wedding and I am sooo exited! She is staying at mine tonight and then tomorrow it'sall go! Jack has a cute 3 piece suit to wear.
I took him to get his had growth measured today and good news! it hasn't grown in 2 weeks so it looks like it is all ok. I am soooo happy.
Hope everyone is doing well :)
xxxxx


----------



## Jess19

T the pics from the wedding are lovely! Jack looks adorable!!! 
How is everyone?! 
Im kinda in a panic since DH confessed he wants another baby! I knew he wanted one eventually but I didn't think he ment now! Lol I had to explain to him that while I COULD be ovulating its most likely not the case right now. i need to have an established cycle in order for us to start ttc again. 
But as long as im nursing Charlie its not going to happen. 
I was thinking about it and as much as I would LOVE another baby I don't think we're ready for another. 
Uh such a mix of emotions!


----------



## MrsStutler

Wow, Jess! Exciting about the hubby wanting another! My DH is now saying I will have to sweet talk him into having a third, and we had previously agreed on at least three kids:dohh:

How is everybody? I feel like I haven't checked in for ages. 

Roxas had his 18 month check up, I can't believe he is already a year and a half old! He's healthy as can be. 30lbs and 35in tall he's a total tank, just solid boy. Lucy is doing good although she is still having the feeding issues. The pediatrician who original referred us the ear, nose, throat doc saw us today and she was really surprised the ENT didn't want to clip it so I got a referral to another doctor in a nearby town. Hopefully he will be willing to just clip the darn thing since it's most definitely not getting any better. She gets really frustrated trying to get a good latch and it just makes for both of us to be cranky. She's also a night owl, wanting to stay up straight from midnight to 3 or 4 in the morning so I'm perpetually exhausted. 

Not much else is going on for us here. Hoping for some cooler weather, the forecast says it's only supposed to be in the high 90's tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey all!! It's craz to think of roxas being 18 months already!!! So much has changed since then though, with Lucy coming along and everything too. 

I brought a wedding dress today which is exciting for me!! Lots going on in the world of dev, waiting on a surgery date for a pegg (feeding tube to stomach) had a two day hospital stay for a nasal gastric tube trial this past week which failed due to tape allergies and dev screaming his head off whilst being fed. All in all that side is a bit of a downer at the mo but hey, things will get better someday.... Right?? Surely they must?


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone, hope you are doing well:hugs:

Jess - I know what you man about it being daunting planning another baby, I think if we all thought about it too much it would never be the right time. You will know what the right thing to do is, trust your instincts:hugs:

Kayla - Glad Roxas got on well at his 18 month check:flower: I hop Lucy is letting you have a bit more sleep:hugs:

T - Yay for the wedding dress! But I am so sorry you are going through all of this with Dev, you are so strong and you're doing a grat job, just remember that:hugs: sending hugs to you and little one, hope things get better real soon fr you:hugs::hugs:

As for me and Jack we are doing well, I am going back to work thursday - eek!! It's 4 days a week and I only wanted 2-3 but at this stage I can't say no. Jack had his first sttling in day at the nursery today - he starts there 2 weeks tomorrow. Gonna be a big adjustmnt!! Also it's £180 for 4 days so very pricey. H had his 12 month check last week which went well:flower: As for TTC we missed my fertile days this month so at least I won't be symptom spotting and POAS every 2 mins:haha:
xxx


----------



## Jess19

T how exciting about the dress! Can you post a pic of it? :hugs: So sorry things aren't looking so bright in Devs world :( you are such a strong woman and a wonderful mother and all he'll ever need :hugs: 

Kayla Roxas is nothing but solid boy!! Glad his check up went well :) Lucy is so adorable! I bet she can't get enough of her mamma :) morning and night! I hope the new Dr gets what needs ab to be done, done. Im sure things will go much more smoothly with eating and sleeping for her. But in the mean time you girls can stay up at night and watch qvc or something lol 

Tracey congrats on going back to work, its a big adjustment be it 1 day or 4. Its always hard leaving them at daycare but before you know it Jack will adjust and love hanging out with the other kids. 

DH and I have talked about me going back to work but it would never work out. The money I would make a week at work would basically be the cost to pay for child care for Charlotte all day and Dominic for a few hours after school. The roughly $50 extra left over I might have is not worth me being away from home. 
Yet another reason im nervous about ttc but DH assures me we will find a way and be ok (which I know we will) just another thing to consider that's all
On that TTC note.....my best friend told me this weekend that she's going to start TTC soon! Her Dr told her to wait 2 years and MAYBE she could have another. She almost died having her other kids, her first she lost alot of blood and her second they controlled it but her Dr isn't sure if she wants her to have more, if she does this will be her last one :( we both have 2 kids but have never been prego together :( I end up pregnant after she has her babies. Her 2 years are up in January, her little girl will be 2 on the 10th and Charlie will be 1 on the 15th! She's going to talk to her Dr this week and get the ball rolling. 
I really really want to be prego together. It might sound silly (DH thinks it is) but I know you ladies understand.


----------



## honeysuede

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing?
Jss - I understand about your BF, being bump buddies would be amazing, men don't get these things do they:haha:
Well Jack turns 1 tomorrow:cake: and I am all excited!! although sad as I have to work:nope: but I am leaving an hour early and my sis and her new hubby are making cakes etc for hista party bless:kiss:
I am also due AF tomorrow, and hoping for :bfp: instead but I kinda know it will be AF.

Hope you are all doing well:hugs: xxxx


----------



## Jess19

Oh how exciting!! I can't believe he's one already!!!!
:( that does stink that you have to work but sounds like you have quite a special day planned for him :)
That would be super cool to get a bfp on his birthday! Sending you lots of sticky dust!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## waiting2c

Happy birthday jack!!!!!!


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi how is everyone doing??


----------



## waiting2c

Hey!!! We are doing good. Just ticking along as per normal. How are you guys?


----------



## Grumblebea

Hi everyone! Quiet on here lately :(


----------



## Jess19

Very quiet here indeed. I feel its time to update lol
Well my body finally decided it was about time to start functioning again! So I guess that makes me fertile again! :happydance: DH and I are going to start ttc again! 
Im excited but a little nervous too idk its a bunch of emotions 
esp because my best friend had a talk with her dr and she feels it would be best if she didn't have more kids, the risk is too high (but possible) if she did decide to take that risk. After thinking about it she decided she's not going to have any more children :( my heart aches for her
Im an emotional hormonal mess at the moment.....


Hope everyone is doing great!!!! Hope to hear this thread alive again soon :)


----------



## MrsStutler

It's been so long since I was able to sit at the computer, using my kindle or phone for BnB is SO frustrating, but at least I can keep updated a bit on Facebook. 

Glad to hear everybody is doing good. I'm so excited to vicariously enjoy the fun of TTC again through you girls :haha: Fingers crossed for some BFPs in the near future! I keep having dreams that I'm pregnant again and for once in my life I'd rather it not be me that's preggo again! :haha: DH and I have been talking about maybe not having a third but we have plenty of time to think about it. I'm divided on it for now, I'd love a third but there are a lot of practical things to consider too. 

Lucy finally got her tongue clipped and WOW what a difference. No more pain and she is so much happier. When she went for her 2 month check up the doctor who originally looked at me like I had three heads for suggesting she was tongue tied actually said he might consider referring more people who think there might be a problem. Apparently he thought there was no reason to do it, but since I told him how much things improved I changed his mind. :thumbup:

I'm not up to much besides just keeping Roxas out of trouble and keeping Lucy happy. She is finally sleeping a good 5 hours at night! It's finally cooling off here so I'm excited to get outside and have some fun. We are heading to Phoenix, AZ this weekend to watch my insane brothers compete in this Cross Fit competition and we are going to go to the zoo while we are there. Super excited for that!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everybody!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi girls, sorry for not updating, me and OH are seperating and I feel like my whole world is on it's head at the min. Hope all is ok with you ladies, love you all lots xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## waiting2c

What? How come? Are you ok? So sorry to hear that T!!!


----------



## Jess19

Omg! :( are you ok??


----------



## honeysuede

Well basically he has a drink problem, he doesn&#8217;t drink much in the week but the minute he gets home Friday night he drinks pretty much constantly until Sunday afternoon then sleeps until work on Monday morning. He drinks when he wakes up on Saturday and Sunday mornings. He has gone through phases and it gets better for a while then back to this. It is like having 2 children as he is often sick and noisy and messy. He can also say some really horrible things to me when drunk. Even calling me the &#8220;C&#8221; word. I have threatened to leave loads of times before, then he gets better and it starts again. He says he does it because he likes it and he does not have a problem and I am unreasonable not letting him have a day of &#8220;fun and happiness&#8221; I can&#8217;t do it anymore, he won&#8217;t quit the drink for me and Jack so we have to go. I am heart broken. I have to ask the council to rehome me and Jack and I will get put in a one bedroom dive and will likely have to give up work as I won&#8217;t be able to afford the childcare, rent and bills etc. My whole life and happiness taken away due to drink. Jack will lose his father &#8211; and he is a good dad. But I know he will carry on drinking so even though I would never stop him seeing Jack SOBER I know he will turn up after having a drink and how can I hand my son over then? Sorry for going on. I am all over the place. I HATE what he is doing to us. Now I have to be a single mum in a council flat scraping pennies. Not what I wanted in life at all. It hurts so much. xxxxxx


----------



## Jess19

:( im so sorry you have to go through this T :hugs: we are all here for you. I know how hard it is, I left my ex husband (DS dad) because of his pill habit 
:( its terrible he wont stop for Jack and you, how selfish. 
You need to do what's best for you and Jack, maybe he'll realize that once you leave.


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks Jess:hugs: It's just been so hard and draining and I can't do it anymore:cry::cry: I know he thinks it will blow over again like the other times but this is different. 
Such a hard, horrible decision to make but I don't see another way:cry: xxxx


----------



## Jess19

Do you have the support of his family and friends? Have they noticed his problem?
maybe you could get everyone together for an intervention


----------



## harri

Oh Hun!!! If it makes you feel better, you're not alone!! 
Me and DH are having space this week and I'm staying at my parents with Theo! 

I know exactly how you're feeling, I wish I could give you a hug. Xxxxx


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: aw sorry harri, I hope it all gets better


----------



## waiting2c

I am very sorry to hear that T and Harri!! 

A drinking problem is a hard one - especially when he doesn't agree he has one. Every single weekend is a bit too regular for that sort of behavior when you have a wee one. Good on you for taking a stand despite the fact it will means sauce changes for you. I wish there was more we could do to help!

Harri - I hope the space helps and that you guys are back on track soon!


----------



## wanabeamama

OMG :cry: I'm so so sorry this must feel like your world has caved in I hope something works out you both deserve better than this :hugs: 


Harri :hugs: I hope the space works I think it must be the moon or something but all men are being douce bags at the min :grr: 

Big :hug: to you both


----------



## Jess19

Omg Laura your 10 weeks now! :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

I know it's crazy :D


----------



## honeysuede

Harri, sending you massive hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs: How are things now? thinking of you. You can fb inbox me if you ever want to chat as I get that on my phone xxx

Thanks for being thereladies, talking to you girls means so much:hugs::hugs:

Things are a bit more settled here, OH has made promiss, ones that I have heard before so I am not too confident, but I have filled out the housing forms anyway, it takes weeks to process so in that time I will see if he means hat he says. He won't get help as he is convinced he can control the weekend drinking, I am not so convinced. I so hope he changes as he will be throwing away our little family, for drink:cry:

Jack has been really unwell with teething the last few days, he is cutting 2 at once, he has ear ache and a very high temp and is in a lot of pain, OH and I have been pulling together so it has helped. I am just so upset that after all we have been trhough together he can be such a dick head. 
We were meant o be TTC again so that will have to go on hold at the least. Why are men such selfish horrible creatures at times?

Anyway, thanks so much for listeining, I hope you areall ok
xxxx


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: so glad to hear your DH has made steps and promises, at the very least it shows hes attempting and contemplating trying to make it work :) 

What teeth are coming in? Molars? I've heard that those are the worst :( I hope Jack feels better and those teeth pop through soon.


----------



## Grumblebea

Hi ladies. I haven't been on in a few weeks. Holy shit Laura...OMG...huge congrats!!!!!! I am soooooooo happy for you! Is there one or two?


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you Nic there's just one in there I can't wait to see it again :cloud9:


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls how has everyone been!!??
Laura I cant believe your 13 weeks akready!! :) are you getting a gender scan soon??
Hope everyone is fabulous!! 
Guess what I just got! My first pisitive opk since Charlotte! 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2013-11-14132345.jpg[/IMG]
:happydance: let the 2ww games begin!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Wow cool Jess!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey jess :happydance: let the tww begin Yey 

I'm not going to find out I want a surprise :)


----------



## Jess19

Thanks :) im weirdly excited for a 2ww lol 

:) gotta love surprises!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance:


----------



## Jess19

:xmas16: Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## waiting2c

Merry Xmas Jess :) how are you??


----------



## Jess19

Good :) 
You?? 
Is been so quite on here lately


----------



## waiting2c

I know it really has!! We are pretty good thanks, just enjoying a bit of a holiday from work at the mo. What's new with you guys?


----------



## dachsundmom

Happy New Year girls!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

OMG B your new ticker (spoiler) :happydance::happydance::happydance:wooooooooohoooooooooooo


----------



## wanabeamama

Happy new year to you all :happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Happy new year!!!!! Wow b that is freakin awesome!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: T how are you and that little fella of yours?


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow, LLL...nothing gets by you! :haha::hugs:

T, fill us in on you!:flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

Nope I'm far too nosey :rofl:


----------



## Jess19

Omg congrats!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jess, are you TTC?:flower:


----------



## Jess19

Yes I am :)


----------



## waiting2c

Hey!! We are good, he just muddling along. Dev is a big boy now so starting to get heavy to carry around. Just had to buy an SUV vehicle to cart the gear in to go away. He is a honey though with his personality and he tries so hard with things, just muscle tone lets him down. Still keeping the faith that we will get there though!!!

So happy for you B!! And Laura, you are half way already, that is so exciting!! 

3.5 months till my wedding then we ttc again.


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting2c said:


> Hey!! We are good, he just muddling along. Dev is a big boy now so starting to get heavy to carry around. Just had to buy an SUV vehicle to cart the gear in to go away. He is a honey though with his personality and he tries so hard with things, just muscle tone lets him down. Still keeping the faith that we will get there though!!!
> 
> So happy for you B!! And Laura, you are half way already, that is so exciting!!
> 
> 3.5 months till my wedding then we ttc again.

It may have already been posted here, but do your have a wedding Pinterest or anything you can share with us?:happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Ooo 3 months will fly right by!! :) yes! Do you have pics to share?!


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww T I'm so glad devon's doing well :) hes so cute :) wow 3 months his exciting Yey :) and then baby #2 wooohoooo


----------



## waiting2c

I don't have a Pinterest unfortunately. Have some pics I will load up later on, can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q695/Waiting2c/61481245e931e981dc0f92d853cf5e54_zps03b53651.jpg can you see pic from pasting link? It won't upload in attachment section


----------



## waiting2c

Oh I think you can - that is bridesmaid outfit, needs taking in yet to fit slightly better but you get idea :)


----------



## waiting2c

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q695/Waiting2c/d53d75c5dff2ffee41486116e1bdb04e_zps08b2a277.jpg

This is venue yesterday - went there for lunch and to ask questions. Archway in far background is where ceremony will take place, then photos in the grounds then dinner


----------



## Jess19

Love that color green!! 
And that venue is beautiful!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Ooo T I love green my fave colour and that venue is beautiful :happydance: do you have your dress yet?


----------



## waiting2c

I have picked it and it has been ordered, first dress fitting this month :) so exciting!!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi ladies! happy new year and I hope you all had a wonderful xmas :) congrats B that's brilliant news!! and T the venue and clour are great!! so exciting!!
I have not been online much of late as there is so much stuff going on at home - I am not in a good place but me and Jack are ok :) Just wanted to drop by and say I haven't forgotten you lovely ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jess19

:hug: 
Hope everything is ok with you honey :) glad to hear you and Jack are doing well


----------



## Jess19

How has everyone been?
Mammag i saw you on a post, are you just dropping in or are you ttc again? lol had to ask :winkwink:


----------



## Grumblebea

What has happened to everyone???


----------



## Jess19

Ive been lingering ; )


----------



## Grumblebea

Congrats Jess


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats Jess!!! That's awesome news!!

I check in from time to time :) got my wedding in two weeks time, then the honeymoon 7 weeks after that and from just before the honeymoon onwards we are trying for number two!! So excited!


----------



## Jess19

Thanks girls :) 

Oooo cant wait to see some more of you girls ttc :)


----------



## MrsStutler

I've not been on bnb for SO long. It's like coming back to an old friend haha. I'm so excited for you Jess, and Grace too! Eek! I'm waiting (not patiently) until tomorrow to test again and see if my faint line from yesterday morning will still be there. We weren't trying by any means, but it turns out that stupid mini pill is pretty worthless if your not taking it precisely the same time everyday. The way I've been feeling is just too weird to ignore. I just feel off.


----------



## Grumblebea

Finally some action around here. You all are pregnant!


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsStutler

haha, I'm not sure YET. Fingers crossed for a little surprise bundle though!

Oh, I saw one of those awesome handheld ultrasound things while I was doing my clinical rounds at the hospital. I thought about trying to steal it! It was SO cool. The doctor was going on and on about how they are great for bedside echocardiograms but all I was thinking was: but how cool would it be to have an ultrasound at home!!


----------



## MrsStutler

I think I have a problem, I have spent almost a hundred dollars on HPTs in the past few days since I'm too darn impatient for my cheap ebay ones to arrive! Good thing hubby doesn't see the bank account! 
Just adding to my pile of suspicious symptoms, tonight I was all excited to dive into my favorite ice cream and a few bites in I couldn't eat anymore or I was going to be revisiting those few bites again! Very, very suspicious...hhhmmmmm


----------



## mammag

Hiiiiii GIRLS!!!! Would any of you ever imagined in a million years I'd be posting something like THIS?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!! God has truly given me a miracle. I love you all, and the fact that we're all bump buddies is mind boggling.
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wanabeamama

Kayla I can't wait to see some of these pee sticks today :happydance:

OMG grace look at those lines now :happydance: there is no doubting that yey

I can't believe after 3 years of this thread we are all pregnant woohoo
Well until I find out on Thursday my delivery date and method that is going to be within the next two blinking weeks eeeek


----------



## MrsStutler

Well. I'm convinced of the BFNs now.:nope: nothing this morning. I guess it really was just a fluke.


----------



## mammag

I'm sorry Kayla :-( those tests can be so cruel sometimes.


----------



## mrsb2010

Amazing news Grace!!! Huge congratulations xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Just thought I would pop in :hi: and I see congrats are in order grace, Jess and mrsb :happydance::happydance: and T must have just got married :wedding: so congrats too :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

It's all happening round here :happydance:


----------



## Grumblebea

Anything on tests(lines)?


----------



## Grumblebea

Congrat BF, grace and T!


----------



## Jess19

Oh man this thread is back in action!!! :) Love it! 

Grace super big congrats are in order!! I am SOOOOOO stinking excited for you!! 

Kayla! omg!! I cant believe your testing again! 
Could your recent bfn just still be too early to tell? or diluted urine of something? 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you! What a nice mothers day surprise that would be! 

Laura eeekkkk! I cant wait to see your little one! Its almost delivery time for you!! :happydance: How exciting!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## waiting2c

OMG Grace!!!!!!! That is so freaking exciting!!! Congratulations!!!!

Yay laura it is getting so close now!! I get to start trying in four weeks woohoo!! Got married on Saturday which was amazing - have to get used to being a wife now!!


----------



## mammag

I broke the test and got a ticker :) 
https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/Mobile%20Uploads/20140422_103101_zpsp83jln0s.jpg


----------



## MrsStutler

Big fat nothin for me, just a stupid fluke. Its alright though. Would have been a cool little surprise. I'm doing my OB clinical right now and OMG I love it. I really, really don't want to do anything else but be an L&D nurse for sure now. Of course now I want to start TTC seeing all of the cute little newborns haha.


----------



## wanabeamama

Congrats T your a wifey woooooooo exciting you get to TTC so soon :) 

Jess I'm feeling ok just so stressed with work I find out tomorrow when and how the baby will be delivered but it's within the next 2 weeks :o I've been having lots of cramps and tightening sand back ache so hoping I won't need a section :nope:

Grace :happydance: I love the ticker 

Kayla I wonder if that almost surprise will send you back on the TTC train? Lol 

Jess have you had a scan yet?


----------



## MrsStutler

DH has been talking about TTC again now! I'm really surprised since he was still so on the fence about it. The timing wouldn't be awful now but I just worry about a pregnancy drying up my milk supply like it did last time. I really want to make it to a year with lucy and we are so close now. I haven't gone back on that stupid pill so who knows what may happen though lol


----------



## Jess19

Congrats T!! How you liking the married life now lol ;)

Laura could your cramps just be Braxton hicks? :hugs: I hope and pray that you don't have a c section, its no fun :( 
Hope all goes well at your appointment, keep us updated! :) im sure you will 

Grace that test is amazing!!! Congrats again! :) im ao happy for you

kayla if you decide to start ttc while nursing I started a great thread, check it out! Breastfeeding one not preventing another, that's the thread


----------



## Jess19

Yep had a scan :) everything is great! 
I have another appointment on the 29th, ill be about 12 weeks. Im thinking they might do a scan, I remember getting one around 12 weeks. 
Ill keep you girls updated for sure! :)


----------



## Jess19

Yep had a scan :) everything is great! 
I have another appointment on the 29th, ill be about 12 weeks. Im thinking they might do a scan, I remember getting one around 12 weeks. 
Ill keep you girls updated for sure! :)


----------



## MrsStutler

So exciting! I can't wait for more thread babies! We haven't decided anything for sure yet. I'm having to look at daycare for the kids now. My mom usually y watches them but between the 12hr clinicals, and my 12hr work days I think it's too much for her. She cares for my elderly, stubborn, sick grandma and I think she's just burned out. I can't believe how expensive day care is!!! I will barely make enough working to cover it!


----------



## mammag

I'm 6 weeks today girls. I've never made it this far. I think this baby is sticking around. Ob appt Tuesday


----------



## Butterfly67

That's great news Grace :happydance:


----------



## MrsStutler

Love the pic of the little bean Grace!!!

Well I am officially only 16 weeks away from finishing nursing school (after summer break!) I can't believe I made it through my third semester alive. It was tougher than I thought. 

Hubby and I are kind of TTC again. I've been just looking for signs of ovulation but nothing too concrete. My OPKs have been getting pretty dark, I haven't ever really gotten solid positives with those things anyways but it gives me a rough idea. I've had great EWCM and my cervic is nice and soft, open and so far all signs point to good timing for baby dancing lol Other than that I'm really trying not to obsess HA! Now that I'm done with school that will be hard.


----------



## waiting2c

Yay for making it through alive Kayla! Also great news on the TTC front! That's always exciting!

We are technically not TTC until next month (didn't want to be pregnant on cruise in case of morning sickness) but did have a wee accident on Sunday night, had EWCM Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon, not sure which one of those days would have been O day, but I guess there is a little chance this month... this has made me obsess like crazy and realize how much I want another baby. I would be over the moon if it happened this month, but will be starting to try with a vengeance next month!


----------



## MrsStutler

I've got my fingers, toes and everything else that can be crossed. I try not to put too much faith in OPKs since it seems like they only marginally work for me but I've been doing one every day for the past week or so and here are the last 3 days. During the last couple days I've had nice EWCM, some low mild cramps feelings on my right side, and my cervix has been nice and soft/open. Then today much less CM, cervix feels firmer, it's still fairly open but most ladies end up with a kind of permanent 1cm dilated cervix after a few kids. We've been having sex regularly over the past week so I'm hoping against hope I did actually ovulate.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140514_123213.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Grumblebea

Good Luck!
Dying to hear from Laura!!!!
Any word from Brooke?
Tracy are you TTC now?? Would love to see pics of you hubby and your big boy from wedding day :)


----------



## waiting2c

Yup we are finally back on the TTC bandwagon, and lets just say it took me all of 2 mins to be obsessed again... I thought I wouldnt be as bad this time round but nope... in fact I think im worse!! Will try to attach some pics for you guys.
 



Attached Files:







Wedding 2.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 4









photo (2).jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Butterfly67

Gorgeous pics and Devon looks sooo cute :cloud9:


----------



## Grumblebea

Love them thank you!


----------



## mammag

Beautiful pics &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## MrsStutler

Gorgeous wedding pics! I LOVE them!


----------



## harri

OMG Ladies, congratulations to all you pregnant ones! :) fab news!! 

Grace - so happy for you!! 

Laura - hope you're okay! 

AFM, divorce is going through.... 7 months since we split and things are looking up!
I had a bad time - got burgled, crashed my car etc.. BUT I've met someone! He adores Theo. He's practically living with us now... Also, I've got a new job. I'm a senior Accountant now! Xxxx


----------



## waiting2c

Awwww harri sorry to hear re divorce but stoked things are looking up!!!


----------



## MrsStutler

Congrats Laura!!! I can't wait to see pictures of the new princess! I totally thought you would have a girl! I almost made you pink booties instead of neutral. 
Congrats to all the new itty bitty's growing!

Harri- I totally missed all of that :nope: I'm sorry things have been crap for you. Yay for the new guy though, that's wonderful!

I'm calling this month a big fat nothin month. I didn't really expect it to be the one but that TTC feeling gets sold and won't let go lol I looked back at the psychic reading I did way back before Roxas, even though I did it just for kicks and giggles I'm starting to wonder.... Her prediction was a boy conceived in July 2011, born in March 2012, a girl conceived in November 2012 born in July 2013, and another girl conceived in June 2014, born in February 2015. I read that after not seeing it for two years yesterday and I was just like...holy shit she might actually be right! Lol We have a wedding to go to next month and it will be roughly the same time as O day. Nice 5 day vacation with no kids and a romantic hotel room overlooking the Rocky mountains. Although DH wants to spilt our hotel room with his brother who is also going. :dohh: it's like he doesn't want to get laid! Working on convincing him that no matter how much money it saves its not happening!


----------



## mrsb2010

Has Laura had her baby? Xx


----------



## mammag

Yesss! And she's precious &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; She's had an obviously crazy week and a half, lol, so hopefully she will update us in here soon.


----------



## waiting2c

I hope we get a pic soon, desperate to see lol!!

Its all so exciting and more babies on the way, everyone on our thread has had a bfp now haven't they?


----------



## MrsStutler

Well, I'm on to the next cycle. AF ended her extended vacation and dropped in tonight. First post-partum period for me, I didn't miss it that's for sure:haha: I'm kind of excited now because I get to try my new toy out! I got a clearblue fertility monitor. I hate trying to do the cheap ebay OPKs since they just never seem to work with me. Hoping this will help me track a bit better. I tried getting back to temping but I'm up at such random and odd times some days thanks to work it's really hard to get an accurate chart going.


----------



## mammag

Yay for the monitor Kayla!!!

And yeah T I think so! I held out for a couple years to keep things interesting. Lol.


----------



## mammag

Well I'm 10 weeks!!!! I have been bleeding light pink for 8 days. I don't know what is causing it, but baby is still strong


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo grace!! So pleased for you!


----------



## harri

OMG Tracey are you pregnant already?! :happydance:

Fab news grace! Happy 10 weeks! Xx


----------



## waiting2c

I know!!! Happened so quick this time!! So excited!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats T, wow that was quick! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks!! Still super surprised but sooo happy


----------



## harri

Amazing news!! Congratulations Hun! Xxxx


----------



## MrsStutler

:cake: Happy Birthday Theo!! He is such a sweetie pie, I love seeing the pictures of his smiley face. Hope he had fun on his birthday!

Grace- How are you feeling? Has the doc done any ultrasounds or anything? I was thinking maybe it's just a little subchorionic hematoma. They are really common and most of them just reabsorb after the first trimester once the placenta gets bigger and better attached. So glad baby is sounding good still:hugs:

T- How are you feeling? 

I'm hoping that I'm somewhat on track for ovulation this weekend. I've had some promising signs so far. It would be so wonderful to go on this big trip to Colorado and not be stressing/obsessing as we do when TTC haha


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck catching that eggy Kayla!!! 

I am feeling pretty good, sickness has died right off, pains not as bad now, still get cramps but it's not all day anymore. Just tired lol.

Off on honeymoon on Friday woohoo!!


----------



## Jess19

Omg T super big congrats!!! What a lovely little surprise!! :)

Kayla hope you catch that eggy this cycle! :dust: 

Harri so sorry to hear about your divorce :hugs: glad to hear you met someone, thats wonderful!!

Grace how are you feeling?? 

Ugh I wish Laura would update soon :) I want to see pics!!

As for me, I had a drs appointment yesterday :) everything is going good. We have an appointment on June 24th to find out gender :happydance: I'm so excited!


----------



## Butterfly67

Laura put a pic in her journal :thumbup:


----------



## mammag

Baby <3
 



Attached Files:







10w5dbaby.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow that is an amazing pic G! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Lovely pic grace!!


----------



## MrsStutler

How is bed rest going Grace?

I was starting to get a bit discouraged but I looked back at my average cycle length and all that after having Roxas and realized I'm due for ovulation sometime next week...of course it's the exact time we will be in Colorado with no kids. Downside my brother in law is sharing our hotel room with us. This should be very interesting lol


----------



## mammag

Lol. Kayla, you're going to have to sneak into the shower together. And bedrest is going TERRIBLE! I hate it and I'm going insane. But, it's all for a good cause. I hardly bleed at all now. So I'm hoping that when my first trimester ends, I'll get to resume normal life.


----------



## MrsStutler

What a trip this has been. We have been living like our pre-kid selves. I don't think we have been to bed before 1am at all. Its been fun and crazy but I'm so ready to get home and see the kids. 
Having my brother in law with us wasn't too awful. He managed to break his arm really good though so we spent most of last night in the hospital. 

I finally got a really nice positive OPK and so far we have been so stealthy. I'm pretty proud of our resourcefulness lol I've got my fingers crossed and saying my prayers that we catch the eggy!


----------



## mammag

Eek! I'll have my fingers crossed too!!!! I have an appt Wednesday, so hopefully bedrest will be a thing of the past! I haven't bled in almost a week


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck Kayla!! Exciting!! Love the stealthy!! Hope all works out this month!

Grace - hope your appt goes well! What happened that you ended up on bed rest? I was out of touch for a week so have probably missed it all.


----------



## mammag

I had some light bleeding for about two weeks. It went from brown to pink, never really red, but enough for my doc to put me on bed and pelvic rest.


----------



## Jess19

Good luck catching that eggy kayla! Ill be keeping my fingers crossed for you! :)
:dust:

Grace how did your appointment go? Hope everything is good :hugs:

Eekkk less than a week until my scan and we get to find out gender!!! Im so excited!! 
We are going to keep gender a secret until we tell the kids. We are going to do a cake revel for the kids and then tell everyone so we'll need to keep it a secret but you know im going to tell you ladies :)
Since its summer and the kids are home from school that means that my DS will be with us when we go to the appointment (DD is with her mother durrng the week) So my mom is going to come to the appointment and sit with the kids while DH and I go in for the ultrasound lol I told her she has to wait too! :)


----------



## Jess19

Grace we are both going to be in the 2nd trimester soon for a few weeks!! :)


----------



## waiting2c

Exciting Jess!! Can't wait to hear - are you hoping for anything or happy either way? 

Grace - how did your appt go? 

I can't wait for next Saturday, have a scan to make sure all is well as been having lots of aches and pains and a wee bit of blood tinged cm. they recognize how anxious I am this time round after everything that happened with dev so are doing the best to help ease my mind. Waiting a decent length of time to be able to definitely see something!! Roll on end of first tri I say!


----------



## mammag

Appt went well. Doctor said baby sounded strong, said he still didn't know 100% why I was bleeding, he said that if I were in the 2nd trimester when it started it could mean a genetic defect, which sounded scary, but since I'm only in my first it could mean nothing. I feel like everything is ok though. 

Yay for your gender scan Jess! I can't wait till mine!!!! And I can't believe I made it to 2nd tri, just a couple more days


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh I'm so excited for the scan Jess!

Well I caved and did a test, because when you have a bag of 100 hpts sitting there why not lol I saw something shadowy so I'm hoping it's the start of something!


----------



## MrsStutler

Well I think it's all over before the fun POAS adventure can begin. I've had some little cramps yesterday and today and now I have some really light pink spotting going on. Really hoping it's not AF starting but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## waiting2c

Is af due Kayla?? I hope it's not and it's implant bleeding or something!!


----------



## MrsStutler

AF is supposed to be on the 30th but I know I have trouble with my freakishly short LP. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much. I know O day was definitely Monday or Tuesday and everything was timed great so fingers crossed.


----------



## MrsStutler

The pessimist and optimist in me are having quite the fight. So far the bleeding hasn't stopped but it still isn't getting worse. Its changed from a creamy/pink spot to dark brown. Its still so scant that it's not even showing up on a panty liner. The cramping is not a bad, just intermittent and not anywhere near the severity my AF cramps are. So naturally I have been going between its AF and it's implantation bleeding. I did another test and so help me there is a shadowy line there. None of the time makes sense but it wouldn't be the first time my body made no sense. I am going to do my best to rest and not be on my feet as much, just in case, since that seems to really aggravate things.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140621_085044.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## honeysuede

Hi ladies!!!!:kiss::kiss: Oh my god this thread is active again and everyone is preggo or ttc how exciting! a massive congrats to everyone!!! I have missed you all & thought about you tons. it has just been too painful to come on here after my realtionship breakdown etc and after the move I was without internet for 12 weeks. Me & Jack's father seperated last October after his refusal to deal with his abusive alcohol problem, I didn't manage to find a safe place for me & Jack to move to until March and it was months of hell. But we have a nice 2 bedroom flat and I am working very hard to pay the bils & keep us both safe and happy - it is working 

I am in a new realtionship, it has shocked me. After the break up I was so hurt, I lost tons of weight and was in a bad place, swearing never to have a relationship, child, marriage etc. The guy I am with now was by my side the whole time despite me saying nothing will ever happen. He hugged me when I cried about my break up, he made me laugh, he played in the park with me and Jack (he is a family friend - my sister's brothe in law in fact - oops!) then one day I looked at him with so much love, I said let's give it a go. We haven't looked back. 

I have had such terrible, short, painful cycles since all the stress etc & had a gyne app for tomorrow to discuss a lap & suspected endo, my OH was told after a horrible ordeal years ago that he has ruptured testicles & may never conceive naturally. Sorry for TMI but we have ALOT of sex. Being careful around ov times etc (or so the OPKS were telling me) well..... all week I have had tampons in my pocket due to severe AF pains... my boobs have swollen to twice the size and I have been an emotional wreck.

Our miracle is due March 4th.

I am still in complete shock and so so scared. With Jack I tried for 20 months and craved being pg so much. This has stunned me. But I feel it is meant to be and has happened, against all odds, for a reason.

Sorry for the essay - :hugs:so happy to be able to catch up with you ladies again.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wanabeamama

OMG I missed so much sorry I didn't update I didn't think anyone was using the thread but how wrong was I? Lol 
Wow congratulations on all the new babies and new partners yey 
Harris I'm sorry to hear about your split :( but I'm so glad you have someone who loves theo that's fantastic :) 

Well I'm totally loving every second of being a mummy I'm so besotted with this little angel of mine :) were all getting the gang of things now I think lol 
OH wants to ttc again quite soon (a few months) but I'm not going to hold out much hope for anything I can't see a miracle happening I would love it but as I have this little precious in my arms I won't go crazy if nothing happens we won't be able to do Ivf again it's just so expensive but what ever happens, happens I guess. 

I can't believe Cadence will be 5 weeks old tomorrow it's gone so quick she's changing every day :) [URL=https://s1181.photobucket.com/user/lauracpig/media/Mobile%20Uploads/C96BF356-1CDD-4228-8469-24275B5F634D_zpsymiz5ssp.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/Mobile%20Uploads/C96BF356-1CDD-4228-8469-24275B5F634D_zpsymiz5ssp.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
[URL=https://s1181.photobucket.com/user/lauracpig/media/Mobile%20Uploads/4FCF6D5A-C78F-4CA5-AF65-DAA8D2B52007_zpscs1vj0uo.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/Mobile%20Uploads/4FCF6D5A-C78F-4CA5-AF65-DAA8D2B52007_zpscs1vj0uo.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## waiting2c

Omg t - so sorry to hear you had to go through all that but wow congratulations that is amazing news!!

Laura - she is a stunner, love love love seeing your pics!! Glad to hear things are going well!!

Kayla - any updates??

Yay our wee thread is back in business and I love it!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Grace - you are second tri!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!


----------



## MrsStutler

Wow T! I'm sorry things were so rough for you, I'm happy you got out though and such an awesome surprise! 

Oh ny goodness Laura she is just precious!!! All that hair is so cute!

Not too much new here. Same shadowy line on the hpt this morning. On the upside the bleeding has completely stopped! Still a tiny bit of cramps but not awful. I'm really hoping it was implantation bleeding but only time will tell.


----------



## waiting2c

Exciting!! I will definitely be watching this space!!


----------



## Jess19

Honey congrats!!! So glad to hear your in a much better place and everything has fallen into place for you! :hugs: so happy for you 

Laura she is absolutely beautiful!!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE all that hair!! :) 

Kayla ill be keeping my fingers crossed for you!! Glad the bleeding stopped
:dust: 

Well only 2 more days until our scan!!!!! Im so excited and nervous! Just hope that LO is healthy and that everything is good. Although I am secretly hoping for a girl, I will be happy either way :) And I know DH is hoping for a boy but I know he will be happy either way :) 
I just hope that we can agree on a name, we have been butting heads over names lately lol we are both stubborn and cant find a good name to compromise on. We both have our favorite names for boys but for girls we have nothing at the moment. It will be nice to know so we can start really thinking of names.
My grandma asked why we arent just waiting to find out what the baby is when it is born and I told her that I dont feel like fighting in the hospital over a name and that this way we have the next few months to do it lol 

Ill be sure to update as soon as we find out, my appointment is at 1:30


----------



## MrsStutler

This morning's test looked promising but the spotting is back. I'm thinking it's probably a chemical pg now, if the test is reliable. I don't think implantation bleeding lasts this long. It's really odd bleeding but I think it's just an odd AF.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140623_060455.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: aww Kayla im sorry if its a chemical :( that line is def visible
are you still nursing?


----------



## MrsStutler

Yeah, even hubby admitted it was a nice line, it looks fatter in person too. I have a terrible phone camera. I still nurse lucy once or twice a day. I produce pretty much nothing. I'm going to make an appointment with my doc just to make sure nothing weird is going on. I've had really terrible cysts and mild endo in the past so this funky bleeding worries me. If there is one thing that's reliable about my cycle it's freakishly heavy periods and this is just weird, it's pretty much gone now. I wish I had some inkling of what the hell is happening in there.


----------



## Jess19

That does seem a bit strange. Hope you get it figured out soon. I know the "not knowing" would drive me crazy too lol 
I remember when I really cut back Charlottes nursing time I had like 2 months where I had horrible cysts! The pain was terrible :( I called my dr and she gave me my prescription back for my pain meds that I had before I got my bfp because I always have a problem with cysts. Not every cycle but more often than not. I think when my cycles were returning it was bad because I was releasing megga eggs lol

Also I've read multiple times that when your nursing your 10x more likely to have twins! ;) just throwing that tid bit of info out there lol


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh sweet baby Jesus, twins would be awesome but not awesome lol I just want one sticky little bean. I had a lot of trouble with cysts when I was in my teens but with birth control or being pregnant they seem to settle down.


----------



## MrsStutler

Well whatever was there before is gone now. It was probably just a fluke test or a chemical.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140624_060340.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## waiting2c

I'm sorry Kayla :( that sucks!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all!!:flower:
Thanks for you kind words - so lovely & supportive as ever:hugs:

Laura - Cadence is ADORABLE!!! Brought a tear to my eye, you must be soooo proud:kiss: so will you be NTNP in a few months?

Kayla - sorry the tests have kept you in limbo:nope:

T - A very late congrats on the wedding & BFP!!

Jess - How did the scan go? xx

Grace - congrats on being 2nd tri!!:happydance:

As for me it's symptom city!! Boobs are MASSVE, Belly is sooo bloated it looks slly, acid burps, gone off some foods, nausea & dizzy spells, mood swings, the lot haha and I am only 4 weeks yikes. OH is fussing over me sooo much, had to tell him I am fine! so not used to this, it's the complete opposite to last pregnancy when pretty much I had to do it all alone & wasn't really aloud to get excited:nope:

I am off to Glastonbury festival tomorrow, I am travelling light and obviously now without alcohol & my friend is going to do any lifting etc & we will not mingle too much in the big crowds but I know I will be fine anyway, just probably tired! :sleep:

Jack had his first haorcut today bless him, he sat very still.

I will update monday when I get back - take care everyone xxxx:hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Awwww T that is so cute that he is looking after you! So how it should be, let him take care of you!

Have an awesome time at Glastonbury!!


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks T!! I have spent so long getting used to havng to be independant and now I need to let my guard down and actually enjoy being in a supportive, loving realtionship. It's new! but lovely <3 

How are you? xx


----------



## Jess19

The scan went well lol sorta. Baby wouldnt get in a good position for a gender shot. The tech managed to snap a pic of the only view she could get. From what we could see it looks like we are having a GIRL!!! :) 
im happy but I don't think DH is all that happy as me. I know he really wanted a son :( but hs won't let me see how upset he is. He went out to have a few drinks with his best friend. 
Honestly im not totally feeling 100% confident that it's a girl. We never got a good lookdand never saw the classic 3 lines you see with a girl. 
Here are some pics 

[URL=https://s1219.photobucket.com/user/Icca19/media/20140624_191450.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20140624_191450.jpg[/URL][/IMG] 

[URL=https://s1219.photobucket.com/user/Icca19/media/20140624_162807.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20140624_162807.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## waiting2c

Nawwww cool pics Jess!!! Will you have another go at finding out for sure??


----------



## MrsStutler

Oooooh I love the pics Jess!! I wouldn't be convinced either, will you do another scan?

I can't wait to go to the doc and figure out what this craziness bleeding stuff is. It's sure as not normal for me, I need answers lol It's just been off and on, and I still haven't even needed a panty liner but today I had a bunch of like EWCM with the dark brown stuff. I mean really...what the hell is that? Lol Hopefully it's just my body being weird and nothing sinister.


----------



## Jess19

thanks girls, ya I will have another scan, at 34 weeks lol it seems so far away

Kayla I hope you get some answers soon :( it sucks not knowing whats going on esp when you know that whats going on isnt normal
When my cycles started to return I had some weird bleeding, like my body was trying to return to normal. And OMG the EWCM was massive!! I have never seen so much EWCM in my life!! lol


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh I can't wait to hear how the candy bar gender reveal goes! Do you think the kids will be excited to have a new little sis?


----------



## Jess19

Everyone but me wanted a boy :( everyone!! I honestly didn't care eaither way, its just that a girl works out better for us. We already have all the girl stuff and the 2 little ladies can share a room for many years, where as if it was a boy we would eventually need to figure something out. Plus having a girl means mommy and the girls can do girly things all day long while the kids are in school and dad is at work :) 
I know DH went through a night of sadness but hes happy as hell now!! :) 
The older kids might be disappointed, Charlie has no clue whats to come! Lol 

Kayla how old was Roxas when Lucy was born? Charlie will be 22 months old. 
I worry about how shes going to handle it. 

Oh! We're also going to buy some pink silly string and im going to take a few pics of the kids. I have a big picture tgat I painted chalkboard to write It's a GIRL! on. 

To be honest im not putting everything into the scan. I mean, ill go with girl for now but I wont be completely shocked if this baby is a boy! 
Im working on ways to get another scan done :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh honey so sorry to hear about the nightmare ex/split but glad to hear lots of good news, congrats :happydance::happydance:

Kayla, sorry your cycle is messing you around

Jess, cute scan but yes could be either!

Laura, gorgeous pics :cloud9:


----------



## MrsStutler

Omg Jess I loved the video! The candy bar idea was so cool! Roxas was right around 17 or 18 months when Lucy was born. I'm pretty sure he was kind of oblivious to her for awhile. Now he is just a typical big brother, loves her one second and shoves her the next lol.


----------



## Grumblebea

Jess you could tell a little lie and say you haven't been feeling baby move. I had at least 10 scans with last one because I had so much amniotic fluid I really couldn't feel him move (I couldn't breathe either!).


----------



## MrsStutler

Jess- any chance of getting a private scan? You're so patient, I would have been going bonkers not knowing!

I still have no idea what my body is up to. Not the first time though. I've been doing OPKs in an attempt to get a grasp on what might be happening. Today I had an almost, so close, positive one so I'm guessing it will be within the next few days. I'm not sure what is happening but it seems like my cycle is shortening up. I have always, always, had long cycles. Anywhere from 30 to 40 days and now last month was almost a textbook 28, and this month is looking the same. My cycles shortened a little bit after Lucy's birth too so maybe pregnancy is re-setting my system or something.

Of course now that I have gone and spent a small mint on some vitex (it helped a lot with getting pregnant last time!), B vitamins, and special tea to help regulate cycles....I will get knocked up next week and won't need any of it. Or at least I could hope...I wouldn't mind wasting the money lol


----------



## MrsStutler

I just gotta share these beautiful OPKs from tonight lol I have never gotten such a great result from them before!
 



Attached Files:







C360_2014-07-01-21-59-07-313.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## waiting2c

Nice!!!! Wonder what you will be up to tonight then lol ;)


----------



## honeysuede

Hi everyone!!:flower:
How are you all doing?
Kayla, hope you got in plenty of action, those are great opks:thumbup:
well I had fun at glastonbury despite not drinking and it being muddy:haha: Back at work now.
I stupidly took a CB digi this morning as it should say 3 weeks+ but it still says 2-3 so of course I stressed even though I am well aware how it's only a days difference and they can be inaccurate. Sigh. The joys!
Other than that I am quite hormonal, sex drive through the roof & at it like rabbits:haha: and very very bloated with HUGE boobs!!:haha:
Stil haven't told family yet and I kinda like it:hugs:
xxxxxx


----------



## MrsStutler

I'm so glad you had a fun time despite not being able to drink! I've heard those CB digi tests can be crazy off on dates and stuff so don't worry too much. 

I've got my bases covered we BD'd every day since Monday. Poor DH, I think I might be exhausting him lol I've got my fingers and toes crossed. If this cycle is the one then my due date will be on my 25th birthday! I've been feeling crummy today which I think is related to the hormone fluctuation post-ovulation. I can't wait to start POAS, which knowing my weak will should start in about a week haha


----------



## honeysuede

woohoo for the tww:happydance: looking forward to your POAS updates  I always feel groggy after ov too. Also would be POAS by 8dpo:haha: am keeping everything crossed, am feeling positive for you!

I am gonna take my last CB digi at the weekend in the hope of seeing a 3+ but I will not get too hung up on it or buy anymore, I haven't had any spotting or anything thank goodness, just dull AF cramps on & off which is the norm.
xx


----------



## MrsStutler

I don't know what is going on in there but holy cramping batman. I've got these annoying and constant cramps in my lower back and deep in the pelvis. I'm praying it's just from ovulation or DH being somewhat rough the other night and not my freaky short LP coming back to haunt me. I have been taking vitamin B religiously the past few weeks in hopes of lengthening it by just enough. Fingers crossed. I hate waiting lol


----------



## waiting2c

Hope it's just ov cramps for you Kayla !! I'm looking forward to you starting the poas party next week!!!


----------



## MrsStutler

waiting2c said:


> Hope it's just ov cramps for you Kayla !! I'm looking forward to you starting the poas party next week!!!

I'm thinking today all the cramping craziness was indeed little miss eggy making a break for it. Tonight my OPK was for sure positive again, which would put all this cramping chaos right around the 12-36hr window the first OPK supposedly gives. Ever the hopeless optimist I will go with that's what happened:haha: Fertility friend has me down for ovulation on CD14 (today) but that won't sway me from furiously POAS probably far, far too soon.:haha:

I just realized that when I go see my doctor on Monday it's time for my annual check up, which involves a breast exam. I find this hilarious because I'm attempting to use gentian violet to banish the yeast that has taken up residence on my nipples. So now I'm going to have to explain why my boobs are purple. This should be a good appointment.


----------



## honeysuede

I know SS is a sin. BUT with Jack AND with this pregnancy (I kept a diary of every pain due to having the consultancy appointment) I had VERY bad cramping low in my pelvis mixed with AF type pain / pressure & lower back pain 2-3 dpo, soooooo it *could* be a good thing xxxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Aaaah, just read your last post (didn&#8217;t see it at first for some reason) sounds like ov for you then : ) 
Hhe that made me laugh about the check up xx


----------



## MrsStutler

It's all kind of murky trying to figure it out. I have PCOS so I know that can mess around with OPKs. At any rate we covered all possibilities so I'm happy. Judging by CP and CM I did ovulate either the 2nd or 3rd. I had terrible cramping in my TWW with both kids as well so I'm hoping it's still a good sign one way or another. Today all has been quiet in there. I'm a hopeless symptom spotter. Its even worse now that I have my nursing books to look through on top of Dr. Google lol 

Its Independence Day here so we are celebrating by staying indoors and far away from the nutbars that come to our town to party. Nice quiet weekend in store for us. What's everybody else up to?

Grace and Jess I love your bump pics! So cute!


----------



## Grumblebea

Haha Kayla... I had purple nipples too when my DD had thrush.


----------



## MrsStutler

DH saw me and was completely weirded out! He said I looked like some kind of alien lol The stuff works great though!


----------



## honeysuede

Hellooooo:thumbup:

Kayla - how's the TWW going? Did you manage to avoid all the 4th July crazies?:haha:

How is everyone's weekend going?

Mine is ok. Although I am MASSIVE!! This time a month ago I was wearing UK size 6 jeans, now I am in 10s!! Bloat city.:nope:

Last night I hosted my sister's baby shower, there were only 7 of us. I did all the fod, decs and 7 games. I am really proud of myself as it went really well & I am not used to hosting:happydance:. Now to tackle xmas dinner:haha:.

Saw the ex to hand Jack over to him & his mother (she has to be there due to ex's drinking:nope:) and I left crying. He is just so hurtful and has to upset me everytime, then I get mad for letting him. Hormones are not my friend at the mo. 

Here are some pics of Jack on the beach:kiss:
xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







10406617_10152083510267007_6683602234647425593_n.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 2









10446700_10152083507677007_5916928066589140235_n.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsStutler

Awe, such sweet pictures. He is looking so grown up already. I can't believe it. Glad your party planning adventure went so well! I'm always a mess at hosting parties. Sorry the ex is being such as ass, he could at least just be civil. I hope he gets his act together. I remember dropping off my big brothers to their mom's house when I was little. That woman was awful. I guess they are ex for a reason. Hugs!

My TWW is going smoothly. DH has a four day weekend so I've been enjoying having him around to help with the kids and keep my mind. Away from testing. I did do an IC this morning but I just got this awful, awful, evap line. I know it's too early to have any results yet. I will never order tests from the same place again since that seem to have a habit of giving evap lines. I've been having a few really mild cramps here and there so hoping that's a good thing.

We managed to stay far away from any crazy people. We did have a crazy monsoon storm come through yesterday and it took out a home and downed a ton of power lines so most of our city was without power for 6 hours. Thankfully our power never went out. Its unbearably hot even in the evening now and I would have gone bonkers.


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls :hi: how is everyone?

Kayla how is the 2ww treating you? 

Honey how have you been feeling ? Jack is so big! what a cutie, love the pics!

We took the kids to the beach a few weeks ago and Charlotte kept eating the sand lol she eventually figured out that it was more fun to play in than it was to eat it.


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh I bet the beach was a ton of fun despite the sand eating haha

I saw my doctor yesterday and she said I most likely did have a small cyst which could be responsible for causing some oddball things with my cycle but she couldn't say for sure. I go back next month so we can see what my cycle does next. She thought my purple boobs were hilarious too. So far I've only had the occasional bout of light cramping. CM has gone from creamy to almost non existent and my cervix is soft and shut tight. Hoping all of this is a good sign.


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all!!

Kayla - looking forward to seeing tests when you get testing, have my fingers crossed for you this tww!!

Hey t! Jack has gotten so big! I imagine it's so hard to hand him over - esp when your ex is horrible to you :( 

Jess - yay for being over the half way point!! That's exciting!!

Anyone seen or heard from grace lately? How is she doing?


----------



## Jess19

Ok girls I need to vent real quick, sorry, but I cant really say anything any where else. 

So DH and I found out over the weekend that my 11 yr old step daughter has been watching her little brothers and sisters. Her brothers are 6 (twins) and her sister is 9. I guess she watches them sometimes when her parents schedules over lap and she has watched them twice at night so her mom and step dad could go out. 

DH isnt happy about it and neither am I :(
He called her tonight to talk to her about it and she was basically like "oh well" 

I cant believe she can do that, I would never leave my 11 yr old in charge. Although she is very mature for her age I just dont think she ready yet to watch 3 other children, she is still a child herself. 
I think 13 is a good age to start testing the waters, with 1 child. Our state has no laws that require a specific age, they say its at the parents decression but recommend that age 12 is ok.

ugh im so pissed and really cant say anything as its not my place :(


----------



## honeysuede

Hello!!!:hugs:
Hi T - how are things? Nope, not seen Grace post for a while, hope she is ok:hugs:

Kayla - how is the POAS going? still have a good feeling for you this tww so hopefully you won't ave to go back and follow up about that cyst:thumbup:

Jess - I totally understand why this bothers you, 11 strikes me as VERY young to be looking after 3 children. I think even I would struggle at 30!! haha but seriously, it must be really frustrating for you & OH. How does your step daughter feel about doing it?

Well I have had an emotional few days. On monday I was informed by a family friend that my ex was spotted in town leaving Jack outside a shop while he went & bought cigarettes. I calmly asked him on the phone about it & got "what's the big deal, it was only 30 seconds, don't be a drama queen" !?!?!?! I explained you DO NOT leave a 21 month old in a buggy alone in a busy town centre while you go in a shop! I made him promise not to do it again but I am so worried, I think I need to make sure his mother now supervises at ALL times. It's so hard:cry:

Then yesterday I got my booking appointment and 12 week scan date. It made everything sink in & feel so real & I got so overwhemed, happy & excited. I decided I was strong enough to tell the family (had only told best friend and sisters) My brother & mum were shocked but very supportive & congratulated me saying they can see we are secure & happy & I am strong etc. My Nan & dad were dissappointed & gave me lecures. I was in tears. My dad is divocing his 328 year old wife who has 4 of his kids & sleeping with a 23 year old AND sometimes my mum AND crashes on my sofa sometimes, how can he judge me? but my nan is so special to me so it hurt:cry: They have both back tracked since and are being supportive now. At the end of the day they have to get used to it.

In positive news, me & OH are excited about reaching the 6 week mile stone:happydance: It's his 33rd bday tomorrow & we are going to Alton Towers for the day so a day off work for us woohoo. I won't be able to go on most of the rides though but I am sure there will be plenty of other things for me to do.

Sorry for essay!!
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh ny goodness Jess, I'd be really unhappy with that. I think the earliest I was ever babysitting was 13 and that was just one kid. 

T, I can't believe your OH would leave Jack out in front of a store like that! Gives me anxiety just thinking about it. I hope your family warms up soon. I know my in laws are very against us having a third. I don't understand how family can be so judgy and unsupportive. Obviously you are both happy, so what does it matter? Congrats on the 6 week milestone though! Yay!

I'm about to just toss this entire bag of tests. They are driving me crazy. Got excited this morning but it looks like just evap lines.
 



Attached Files:







C360_2014-07-09-09-32-36-653.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsStutler

The "test of the day" I see a bit of a shadow but it disappears and reappears so I think I'm seeing things. I don't trust these tests now anyways. Can't wait for my new ones to come in the mail. All other signs are good though. I keep getting random little cramps here and there but it's nothing like AF cramps. Trying to stay positive but not get my hopes up, ha...like that ever happens haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140710_101021.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jess19

I think I see something too! :) 
I played around and tweaked it! ;) couldn't resist! 
[URL=https://s1219.photobucket.com/user/Icca19/media/IMG_20140710_114344.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/IMG_20140710_114344.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## waiting2c

Oooh looks pink in that tweak too!!! Exciting!!!!


----------



## MrsStutler

The test of the day today...nothing there. I went back and figured out I got my faint positive with Lucy around 9/10dpo so I'm hoping I'm just a smidge early right now. I could still only be 8dpo today too. I've been insanely emotional and feel just kinda terrible so I'm still hoping.
 



Attached Files:







C360_2014-07-11-05-53-27-313.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsStutler

Stupid short LP is back...AF is here.:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## waiting2c

Oh Kayla that sucks - really sorry :(


----------



## Jess19

Aww that stinks Kayla :hugs: sorry


----------



## MrsStutler

I don't know if maybe that was a chemical or anything but trying to move past it. Cycle #3 was my lucky one with both kids so maybe this next one will be it. I started up all my good ol supplements again and started making an attempt at tempting this cycle but getting a temp at the same time every day is already proving very difficult. I'm hoping at least it can give me a more accurate ovulation date to work with. 
I'm bored out of my mind at work today. I got scheduled as a sitter for a suicidal patient. He pretty much just sleeps so I'm stuck in this room until 7:30 tonight.


----------



## Jess19

Third times a charm right!? ;)

Kayla how often do you nurse?


----------



## honeysuede

Hi, How is everyone doing?
Sorry about the short cycle Kayla :( When I was first TTC Jack I had a 6 day LP. Fingers crossed for the lucky number 3 though :) xxx

It's really hot here - finally. But it's making it hard for me to cover the fact I have put on weight at work. 

Jack is hitting the terrible 2s a month early and I am struggling
xxxx


----------



## Jess19

It's been hot here too :( it stinks being pregnant in the summer. This is my first time being big and pregnant in the hot summer months. 
When do you plan on telling everyone at work? 

Charlotte has started the terrible 2s early as well....fun fun lol


----------



## MrsStutler

Jess19 said:


> Third times a charm right!? ;)
> 
> Kayla how often do you nurse?

I sure hope so! Right now Lucy only nurses twice a day for a few minutes at the most. She hardly seems interested anymore. I'm happy and sad at the same time. I'm just happy that we have made it to almost a year. I really would love to be able to tandem nurse but my body just won't comply with that desire:haha:

It's hot here too. I think you guys have more humidity than us though. It's supposed to only be 104 today so it's a bit cooler than what we are used to for the middle of July. We got a couple of good monsoon storms this past week, which was nice but the humidity makes me want to stay inside and never leave.

Terrible two's can just bite me. Roxas is a nightmare sometimes. He actually yelled at me to shut up the other day. :dohh: I yell at the dogs to shut up a lot so I know he picked it up from me but when he said that...uhg, right in the feelings. His biggest thing is hitting, throwing stuff and shoving Lucy. Sometimes when they are both acting up and I'm about ready to just walk out the door DH will get this goofy grin and say "and you really want another one of these?" Then I throw something at him :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey girls 

Not hot here at the moment! Winter so im huddling at my desk at the moment colding a cup of tea to warm my hands up! Not that it gets as cold here as your winters at all, we have 2 degrees this morning, thats about as low as it gets here, but is a stunning day!

terrible twos sound like a lot of hard work! Dev has grumpy patches but I guess his limitations prevent full blown tantrums or doing naughty things. Another silver lining perhaps... We are about to start the process of getting a pediatric wheelchair sorted for him, that is going to be a very sad day for me as although I know in my heart he will never walk it kinda puts it out there for the rest of the world to see when they look at him.

Have a wee dilemna at the moment too, been offered a referral to a fetal screening board, who make a decision on a case by case basis to offer fetal screening for various defects. If they accepted our referral could potentially have a fetal MRI once or twice during the latter stages of this pregnancy to tell if the brain has grown properly or with the same issues as Devon. If the news was good then it would be so worth having as could relax and stop stressing, but if its bad I worry it would destroy me and make it so much harder to go through labour etc. Have to decide if the chance of good outweighs the risk of bad. I know me and I am also worried that if we choose not to screen and this baby can feed when born that wont be enough for me to relax and enjoy it as I will worry through every milestone patch that we wont achieve it and find out bad news. Ugh I hate that I am so worried about it all right now.

Sorry for the ramble just needed to put all my thoughts down somewhere.

Hope the heat isnt too bad for you all over next few weeks, hard being pregnant and hot! T, hope you are not feeling too sick or anything - that makes working harder! Kayla, 3rd time lucky is so the saying, have everythign crossed for you this month  The terrible twos will pass 

Jess, hope you are taking it easy and getting lots of rest! Anything new with your family?

Grace, if you still read would love to hear how things are going for you 
Laura - how is that lovely little girl of yours doing?


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Girls!

Haha Kayla I know what you mean, Jack hits sometimes and does a really annoying fake cry when I say no. Sometimes I am so exhausted and he is being relentless & I think &#8220;got all this to come again in a few months&#8221; haha. Wouldn&#8217;t change it for the world though : )

T, never apologise, we are here to listen to each other & help where we can &#8211; all been through things together so this is the right place to come : ) I can&#8217;t offer you a solution but what I can do is tell you whenever I am faced with tough decisions I rely on my gut instincts, even at the last minute, just trust you will KNOW what the thing to do is. Follow that and it should not let you down. You are very strong and beautiful Devon shows this so everything will work out whatever the outcome I know it. xxx

As for me, The Ex let Jack down Sunday : ( my boobs are HUGE, I am having faint / dizzy / sick spells every 2 hours until I eat something & I am showing already. I can honestly say though I am happy &#8211; OH wants to share every part of the pregnancy which is so new to me and it&#8217;s wonderful. Not got my booking appointment for another 2 weeks yet & 12 week scan in 5 weeks, may need help distracting from this over the next month!!
xxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Gosh, T, I can't even imagine how hard of a decision that is for you. There is just so much to think about. I don't have any words of wisdom but I'm always happy to talk! Loved the announcement by the way!

I'm trying to keep myself distracted with with school work, working out at crossfit and working as an intern. It's been hard lately, I work with 8 pregnant ladies. They all keep joking about "don't drink the water" and all I can think is, well I guess I'm not drinking the right water.


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks girls :) decided we will do screening for chance of being able to relax at good news. Referral being done and will find out if they will offer it in due course. Wouldn't be till after 30 weeks anyway. 

Had 12 week scan today, was sooooo awesome, forgot how exciting it is to see them bouncing around in there!!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi!!
Congrats on the scan T!! I LOVED how you announced it, was the cutest thing!!

I am 8 weeks today & I am showing. People at work are going to notice before my scan in 4 weeks. With Jack it was January / February so I could hide it with jumpers. Oh well 
How is everyone doing?
xxxx


----------



## MrsStutler

I haven't been on much lately, life has been crazy. I'm still waiting to O, my temps haven't shifted and my OPKs have been super light so I am not sure what was up with that last cycle being so nice and on time. I'm trying not to get frustrated about it. 
We have a big choice to make sometime soon. I am still under my parent's insurance and right now they have met our family deductible so any medical care I receive will be covered 100% by the insurance. I really need knee surgery but I have been putting it off for one reason or another, usually because we couldn't ever afford it. Now that it will be covered my family is urging me to get the surgery scheduled. If I do that we have to wait on TTC until January because what I have to have done actually requires two surgeries about 2 months apart. I'm so torn. I really don't want to stop TTC but I know I do need the surgery. School starts in 3 weeks so I'm beyond stressed out about that too. I just want to go on a long vacation somewhere and think.


----------



## MrsStutler

Ok. Now I'm confused. I've been having a lot of cramping on my right side yesterday and today. After checking my CM I have blood streaked EWCM. What the...? OPKs are completely blank, and my temps have not risen. Although this morning I was up at 4am with Roxas. My temp then was in my normal range but my temp after going back to bed was higher. I charted the lower temp thinking it would be much more accurate. I would just like some clue as to what this means. I'm completely baffled.


----------



## waiting2c

Hmmmm strange Kayla - I would bd just to be safe and check tomorrow temp too? 

How is everything else going? You sound very very busy at the mo!!


----------



## MrsStutler

I'm thinking O day is nearing now. Thought maybe AF was around the corner but now I have tons of great EWCM, and my cervix is nice and open. Temp was pretty normal this morning. My OPK today was much darker, not positive, but it seems like I should O in the next 3-4 days. The blood staked EWCM was just so odd, never had that before but I guess there's a first time for everything! 

I feel like I'm moving a million miles a minute. Lucy turns one on Thursday so I'm trying to get ready for that. Lucy is walking like a pro now and she is such a little daredevil. She keeps me on my toes constantly, and Roxas is totally a rambunctious and crazy little boy. I have school looming over my head too. I go back in just 3 weeks! I'm really nervous to be in my final semester and so close to becoming a real nurse. Then I have to take the big bad certification exam which is already giving me anxiety haha I am hoping to be hired on in labor and delivery once I graduate. I walk past the ward every day I work and I can't help but feel pulled there that's exactly where I belong. I loved every second I spent there. I might look into a job with my OB too but the hospital pays way better.


----------



## MrsStutler

Woot woot! Decided to spend a little extra for some digital tests and just got this! Excellent timing on BDing and gobs of EWCM. My temp dipped today so I am hoping it rises tomorrow. Feeling really hopeful this month! I now love digital OPK tests lol best $35 I spent to not guess at those stupid IC ones.
 



Attached Files:







20140730_172731.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo!!! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## honeysuede

woohoo!!! I used to LOVE those digis!! get BDing :) xx


----------



## MrsStutler

We have BD the last 4 days :thumbup: pretty happy with that. Had a ton of cramps yesterday and nothing much today. Temp didn't go up quite like I thought it would but there is still time. 

Lucy is 1 today, I can't believe it. About this time one year ago I was pushing!


----------



## waiting2c

Happy first birthday Lucy!!!!! Wow that's gone quick!!


----------



## MrsStutler

This whole knee surgery thing is driving me nuts. They called today and told me the surgery is scheduled for the 8th...which also happens to be roughly 8dpo for me. I am partially wanting to just cancel because there is the possibility of being pregnant but then I have to wait longer to have my knee fixed if I'm not and the sooner the better with school starting. I don't want to potentially cause harm though if this is the one. I have no idea what I'm going to do. When I go get my pre-op stuff done I'm going to talk to them about it. I know they do a pregnancy test before surgery but I don't want them to do it on the day and then tell my mom at the same time if it turns out positive. She has insisted on being the one to go with e to the surgery center. Uhg. Just really terrible timing.


----------



## Jess19

need to do some catching up!! 
:happydance: yey for O Kayla!! and Happy birthday Lucy!!! 

Honey congrats on 8 weeks!! almost done with the 1st trimester! :happydance:

How is everyone else??


----------



## mammag

Hi girls! I know I haven't been on much but wanted to share my scan! It's a boy! He was absolutely perfect. I have a partial previa though, so I'll have to have more ultrasounds, but from what I read they almost always move up 
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2582443376254.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2572058499799.jpg
File size: 63.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## harri

Wow guys!! So much going on! 

Congrats to all your prego ladies  

Laura - I think I died at that photo, she's gorgeous!! 

It's been a year of hell but I'm finally divorced! Yippee! I've also got a new job as Senior Accountant and things are going REALLY well with OH. We've been together 7 months now. It seems like forever though, in a nice way. Xxxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Grace, love the scans. You got some great shots! Is it just a partial previa or a complete one? 

Harri that is awesome! I'm so glad you're doing well! I have no idea what a senior accountant does but it sounds important haha 

Broke down and tested this morning but it was negative as I expected.


----------



## harri

How many dpo are you Kayla? 
We accidentally had unprotected sex this month (a few times!) because I just forgot to start taking my pill again after my period. Idiot! 
Anyway, I suspect I am roughly 7dpo but I've got AF cramps so possibly I'm closer to AF than I thought. 

Xx


----------



## mammag

She said the placenta was covering my cervix about halfway. So I'm assuming that's partial.


----------



## waiting2c

Hey harri!!! So pleased for you! Awesome news!

Grace - beautiful scans massive congrats! 4 weeks till find out what I'm having!!

Kayla - it's not over yet you are quite early!!


----------



## MrsStutler

Harri- I'm at 6dpo right now. I know it's way early but I just couldn't resist:haha: 

Grace- That's good! The partial ones seem to be more likely to move than a complete previa. That probably had a lot to do with your early bleeding too!


----------



## mammag

MrsStutler said:


> Harri- I'm at 6dpo right now. I know it's way early but I just couldn't resist:haha:
> 
> Grace- That's good! The partial ones seem to be more likely to move than a complete previa. That probably had a lot to do with your early bleeding too!

That's what she said, as soon as she moved her wand over it she asked if I'd had any bleeding. And she said that's probably what caused it.


----------



## harri

OMG!!!! 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/A2F34C97-F351-4526-A94C-8F0339F497F4_1.jpg


----------



## MrsStutler

OMG Harri! No way! Congratulations!


----------



## waiting2c

O M G Harri!!!!!!! You have just made me shreak out at my desk!!!!!! Wow!!!! Congratulations!!!! Are you happy about this?


----------



## mammag

Omg!!!!!!  Harri!!!!!


----------



## harri

I'm so happy!!!! It took a year to get pregnant with Theo so for this to come out of the blue without trying is amazing. I'm so excited! 

I'm scared about telling people... I only split up with my husband a year ago! :o 

Xxxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Looks like I have to have my surgery tomorrow. BFN FRER today, all I saw was that darn indent line. I am kind of looking forward to the pampering I will get though. Unless the doctor's test shows something tomorrow I have my surgery at 7:15am. I'm kind of hoping it does but I just don't feel hopeful this cycle for some reason. I'm not even all that excited about testing.


----------



## waiting2c

Oh I'm sorry Kayla :( least if you get surgery out of way this month there is nothing to stop you going forwards xxx

Harri - who cares about what they think - you deserve happiness and I am so so so happy for you!!


----------



## honeysuede

Hi girls!! Harri, so happy for you!! AAAAHHH!!! CONGRATS!!! Don't worry about telling people, I am in a very similar boat, tried for 2 years with Jack and only been with OH for a few months and BAM!! Have worried so much about people's reactions but do you know what? sod them!!! aaaaaah!!! such bloody great news!!! xxx

Aww Grace, congrats on a boy and love the scan pics!!

How is everyone else? Kayla, you&#8217;re 8dpo now then right? Anything to report? - just seen you're having you;re surgey, thinking of you. xx

As for me, I am sooo frustrated, 2 more weeks til the scan and it honestly feels like forever!! I am really big and people at work see I am showing. I look at least a month further. I will add a bump pic at the weekend. 
Been having more nightmares from Jack&#8217;s dad. He is still drinking & being abusive but worse still he is messing around with Jacks payments. He is a control freak and a selfish man and it upsets me that he can&#8217;t just move on and put his son first.

We are meant to be getting this hurricane Bertha Sunday &#8211; but OH is determined to take me and Jack to the park for a picnic so that should be fun haha
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## harri

Good luck with the surgery Kayla! 

Thanks guys! I'm so nervous and scared, I think I'll be booking an early scan. 

God knows what the new work will think, ha. Xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Ok girls, tell me if you think I am going crazy. But I SWEAR the last 2 days, about the same time in the afternoon, really low down, I feel movement. I know 10.5 weeks is technically too early but I SWEAR it&#8217;s not gas or anything. Am I mad? Or can being slim and it being my 2nd make it possible to feel slight movement this soon?
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mammag

I thought I felt stuff around then, but it stopped completely, and I didn't feel much after that. So I'm not sure, but I really think it was baby.


----------



## MrsStutler

Well, I'm all done with my surgery. It went great. I'm not in too much pain so that makes me pretty happy. I haven't even needed to take any pain medications! Walking is a little funny, it just feels weird. I feel so much less stressed at least. I'm 8dpo today, which is usually around the time AF would show so at least my efforts to extend my LP seem to be helping. I'm not sure but I think I got my BFP at 9 or 10 dpo with Lucy. The next couple days will tell for sure.

T- I swear I felt some fluttering early like that with Lucy. I don't think it's impossible! Sorry Jack's dad is being an ass. I hope he starts acting like a decent human being soon. Hopefully Bertha doesn't rain on your picnic! How did your OH react? I think it's wonderful. I don't really believe in random chance so I think this is a meant to be thing!


----------



## MrsStutler

Uhg. I just have to get this off my chest. Today was much worse for my knee. All the anesthesia has worn off and it has started to swell, causing a lot of pain. I'm supposed to be off of it, have it iced and elevated most of my day. I'm allowed to walk but only a little bit. Since DH is home this weekend I thought he would be able to handle my duties while I recouped. I just spent an hour hobbling around picking up all of the toys, snippy cups and dishes strewn about the house because he pretty much let the kids run wild all day. I ended up taking my first pain pill and regretting it since it totally knocked me out most of the day. If I had been conscious I would have made the kids not drag out so many toys and put them away. He sat on his butt watching Netflix all day instead. Then while I'm grumbling about having toys all over he gets started on how many toys the kids have and why don't we throw some away, or put some in storage. I know the kids have quite a few toys but they all have neat homes. When you actually keep on top of it then it's not too bad. I just want to strangle him. Then I made the annoyed comment about how I should have known better than to think I could take a day off. Of course he took offense and is mad at me now. At least he's doing the dishes now to avoid me lol


----------



## waiting2c

Oh Kayla - men are just so clueless sometimes!! Hope you and oh made up in the end and that your knee isn't as sore today!! Hopefully he will do more to keep on top of things for the rest of your recouperation!


----------



## MrsStutler

Thanks, he finally apologized to me for not helping more. I always feel super guilty asking him to take care of the kids or do the housework so I tend to not say anything until I just can't take it anymore and explode. I think about every 3 months or so we have the "who has it worse" fight:haha: It's become kind of comical now.

I totally regret this stupid surgery now. I thought it was going to be a pretty simple procedure but what he ended up doing involves a lot of physical therapy...because I have so much time for that with working 2 days a week and going to school 2 days a week, plus the insane homework. :dohh:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi girls! How is everyone doing?
Kayla, how is recovery going?
Well I am 12 weeks, yay!! Only 48 hours until the scan and it can&#8217;t come soon enough &#8211; I have been so anxious about it, we just want to see our little poppet on the screen and know it&#8217;s all ok so we can shout ut from the roof tops. 
Saying that, I have quite a bump already so everyone at work, although I have not announced it, knows I am expecting, I have tried to hide it but it seems pointless. 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## harri

Hey T! Happy 12 weeks! :happydance: 

I want to see a bump pic! :) 

Good luck at the scan, you'll have to post pics. 
I've got a scan on Saturday to check baby is progressing. I had one on Sunday and I was measuring 5 weeks and 6 days and there was a yolk sac. Praying for a HB on Saturday, I'll be 6+5. I have one the following Tuesday as well because I've had an infection so they're monitoring me closely over the next week. 

Hope everyone is okay xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Hi Harri!! yep I will post scan and bump pics I thinkg :)
Good luck for saturday - it sounds like things are progressing for you but I know the worry only too well, am so nervous about this scan myself. With Jack I had a scan at 7 weeks due to my history but this time I haven't had one yet.
How are you feeling in yourself?
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## harri

I'm feeling good thanks, how are you feeling? 
My cravings are mental and I have so many food aversions! Xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck with your scans T and harri!! I know that worry too, I had one at 5w5d this time and they worried me that it wasn't viable and had to wait till 9 weeks to find out. 

I have anatomy scan is 13 days! Woohoo! Can't wait to know if blue or pink! I am wondering if pink as this time has been so different.

Agree with Harri t that we need a bump pic!!


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh I can't wait to see scan pictures and bump pictures!:happydance: I'm thinking positive that all will be just perfect!

I'm doing better, still have a cantaloupe for a knee and quite a bit of pain. I'm trying to stay off of it as much as I possibly can but the kids don't make that exactly easy:haha: First day of school tomorrow and I'm already stressing about it. 

I've been trying my very best to completely ignore TTC and let it go but it seems pregnancy is everywhere I look at the moment. I work with at least 6 pregnant women I know of right now so it's hard to not think about it. Plus I'm starting my doula training next week. I found out another one of my classmates wants a L&D position at our hospital so I'm hoping doing the doula thing will give me a bit of an edge. It's notoriously difficult to get into that department.


----------



## waiting2c

Hope your knee pain goes away soon Kayla - must make getting everything done quite hard!

Good luck with all the studies!


----------



## mammag

For those of you not on my FB <3 Here is my 21 week bump :) :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







21weeks.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## waiting2c

Nawwwww super cute grace!! How do I find you on Facebook?


----------



## mammag

I'm not searchable, so here's the link
https://www.facebook.com/grace.abdonhatfield


----------



## harri

Grace you look amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## honeysuede

View attachment 795687
I will update properly at the weekend but just wanted to say hello to you all, hope you are all doing good! Just had our 12 week scan we were so nervous but everything is great we both cried watching little poppet bouncing around <3 I am measuring slightly ahead so will be 13 weeks tomorrow and die date is 28th feb. We could not be happier :) now off to work :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image (2).jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## harri

Fab news T!!!! So happy for you xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats T that is brilliant :happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Yay T!!! Super excited for you!!

How are you feeling Harri?


----------



## MrsStutler

That's awesome T! So your little one and Roxas will probably have a birthday somewhat close! 

Thankfully my knee is a little bit better, I can bend it and my limp is getting better but it is still swollen and really unstable. School is doing a great job of keeping me distracted. I forgot how much of my life gets sucked into the black hole of nursing school. Although my entire career and the last two years of my life come down to one test tomorrow. Each semester we must pass a dosage calculation test with 100% or we fail the class. They give us three chances to pass and I have struck out on two. Tomorrow I take the last chance test and if I don't pass I will fail the semester and be dropped from the program. They only allow one re-admittance to the program and I've already used it so if I get kicked out...I am out for good and two years of my life has just gone to waste and I will have to start all over at a different school or something. I don't even know what I will do if that happens. I can't even think about it. It's ten simple math problems but they are probably the most important ones I will ever solve.


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck Kayla!! You can do it!!! We are rooting for you!


----------



## harri

Good luck Kayla!!!! 

I'm feeling rough T! Morning sickness is so bad this time. I only got slight nausea with Theo, I'm full on puking all the time now.

Xxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Thank God I passed my test. Funny how much easier it seemed when there wasn't a ton of stuff going on around me. Now I just have to pass the rest of the semester. 

I have no idea what's going on with my cycle. Today I got a smiley face on my digital OPK but the IC was not positive at all, like not even close. Judging along with my other symptoms I'm going to trust the digital one but I just feel confused now. Not a new feeling for me at least. 

Hope you feel better soon Harri!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Well done on passing your test Kayla!!!

Hope the ms lets up soon harri, I didn't have the throwing up but definitely had the all day nausea this time round. Gets so wearing!!


----------



## MrsStutler

Looks like I'm 2DPO today. Fingers crossed this is the one. I made sure to sit in the "pregnant chair" at work all day yesterday haha. Every nurse who sits in that chair seems to end up pregnant.


----------



## waiting2c

Oooh yay!! Would be so awesome if it was this cycle for you!!


----------



## MrsStutler

I'm trying not to get my hopes up for anything but it's hard not to. Funny enough, if this were to be the one my kids would be born roughly the same timing as DH and his brothers were. Roxas and Lucy are within weeks of DH's and his older brother's birthday. This time my due date would be in late may...within days of DH's younger brother's birthday! That has to be some kind of good sign right haha


----------



## MrsStutler

How is everybody feeling? I'm proud of myself... I'm 5dpo I haven't POAS yet! It's a record :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Well done Kayla :) must be coming soon though aye :p

I have my anatomy scan tonight so am super excited to find out what gender we have on board. I am happy either way.


----------



## honeysuede

Hi!! Hope everyone is ok, just a quick hello to wish you all well, keeping everything crossed for you Kayla  and T I cant wait to hear how you get on!! I am feeling ok, bump has grown AGAIN and am tired all the time with odd cravings but I dont care, its all worth it. :)
Harri, how are you?
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## waiting2c

It's a girl!!


----------



## honeysuede

Awww T that's wonderful!!! congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh a GIRL! Yay! :happydance:

BFN this morning. Today has been tough. All I want to do is just sleep and eat when I have three papers to write and two online tests to do oh and the kids:haha:. This busy schedule is going to be the death of me.


----------



## waiting2c

Still early Kayla :) 

How much longer do you have to go on your course? From memory there is light at the end of the tunnel if you can just hang in there a bit longer :)


----------



## MrsStutler

I have 13 weeks left of school! I'm so ready to be done. I started my doula course training too. Apparently I just enjoy torture:haha:


----------



## honeysuede

Wow Kayla I admire all that you do, you should be very proud :)
And there's still time for that BFP ;) xxxxxxxx


----------



## mammag

A GIRL!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! One of each, how perfect <3


----------



## harri

Yay!!! Congrats T, that's fab news!!! 

I'm good thanks, taking ginger root for my sickness and it's nearly disappeared. Scan has been confirmed for 30th September. 25 days to go :happydance: 

Starting to get a bump already, it's ridiculous. I didn't show for ages with Theo. 

Xxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Harri glad you're feeling better! Can't wait for the scan! 

Another BFN this morning but I'm still keeping optimistic. My temp had kind of a little spike so I'm curious to see if it stays up there. Hopeing it's a good sign.


----------



## harri

Your chart looks fantastic Kayla! Xx


----------



## MrsStutler

It's over. Started bleeding tonight. I can't take this anymore. I've been off of medication I desperately need and I think I'm going to go back on it and we will not be trying anymore. I don't understand how anybody can do this for years. I really can't imagine this heartache magnified that much.


----------



## waiting2c

I'm so sorry Kayla - is it full flow? Your chart just doesn't indicate af being due to show. :hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

It's just spotting right now but this is just how my body does it. Starts with spotting, I get my hopes up it's not AF, then it turns into full flow. I don't know why but it takes a couple days for my temps to drop. It dipped this morning so I know it's coming. 

DH and I had a huge fight about this whole thing last night. Essentially he thinks I'm insane, my charts are a bunch of inexact baloney, and there is nothing wrong besides my bad case of the crazies. He doesn't understand why I was so upset. According to him it's "nothing to cry over" because I was a little weepy with disappointment. I just wanted to punch him. Of course I feel like a total jackass being so upset when I know how long and hard a lot of my friends have fought real infertility problems. I think I just need to walk away from it.


----------



## MrsStutler

Well it stopped this morning. It was just some gobs of brownish red CM and blood. I'm having lots of cramps still so I'm refusing to be optimistic about the whole thing. Taking a step back for a good long while will hopefully do me some good.


----------



## mammag

I'm sorry Kayla :-( ttc is a terrible, awful roller coaster.


----------



## MrsStutler

Well, I got a relatively ok positive on a wondfo this AM but it was either chemical, early mc or an evap since AF has arrived this afternoon in full force. I'm actually following up with my doc today (fab timing I guess) so I'm going to try and talk with her about something else we can do. This is our 7th month TTC now. I'm sick of these stupid long cycles and freaky short LP. I'm so frustrated. I just want to work with a functioning system here, is that so much to ask for? Sigh.


----------



## MrsStutler

Doc was of no help. I just saw the nurse practitioner and she said all fertility stuff has to go to the OBGYN. She doesn't have an opening for 2 months. Hopefully by then it will be a drastically different appointment.


----------



## waiting2c

Oh that sucks Kayla :( hate how slowly stuff happens in medical system sometimes!


----------



## MrsStutler

Yeah, there is another OBGYN in town but I can't stand him. He threw stuff at his nurse while I was at clinical one day. Any doc who is mean to his nurse is immediately on my do not like list lol. I'm trying hard not to get very wrapped up in the stresses of TTC. I'm still temping though so I can have something to bring the doc to show a good picture of what's going on.


----------



## MrsStutler

How is everybody!?

I have been having a really rough time with this school. Working on top of school is just killing me. There is one perk though. My clinical instructor is a nurse practitioner who works in an OBGYN office. Seriously. I have my own little personal (kind of) doctor at my disposal! How awesome is that? I got the opportunity to talk with her a little bit today since it was kind of a slow clinical day. I talked to her a little bit about the LP problems I have had and showed her my charts on FF. We talked for awhile, and granted she can't treat me like a patient and she doesn't have anything like lab work to look at but she gave me some ideas of what to ask for with my own doc and a little bit more insight. 

After I explained my wonky cycles and she saw the charting she said it definitely looks as if I do have a leuteal phase defect. She thinks my PCOS might be partially to blame there but it's hard to say without any testing. It's just kind of a typical association and since I do have that history it's not completely out of the question. She said I might have a little bit of low estrogen too, which will make everything else in the cycle kind of weak. Weaker ovulation, and weaker corpus lutetium and of course shorter LP. I have just enough to keep the cycle going but not enough to make it efficient. Of course that's her theory and would require testing to confirm but I have some direction at least. She asked me if the doctor had ever discussed secondary infertility with me and that totally threw me for a loop. Even though it's been less than a year she said something is definitely going on that isn't quite where it should be and I really need to follow up with my doc even if she doesn't want to see me until a year, I should be a little more insistent to get looked at. 

So needless to say it's been quite a day with lots of emotion and I'm exhausted. I haven't thought too much about TTC so I guess that's a good thing. I'm hoping O day is going to be here in the next week or so. Fingers crossed.


----------



## waiting2c

Hey Kayla :) that's great that you were able to talk with her and get some insights into what to push your doc for!! When are you seeing yours next?


----------



## MrsStutler

I go back to see her on October 30th unless she can get me in on a cancellation sooner. Today was a really emotional day for some reason. Still no sign of ovulation coming my way. I think this cycle will be kind of worthless, I'm just not feeling it.


----------



## MrsStutler

I think this cycle is going to end up anovulatory. My chart looks like my body tried but failed. Plus poor hubby is burned out on sex. He's so over it. I can't wait until we see the doc. I'm hoping she will do some hormone testing for me and we can figure out where I'm going sideways in these cycles.


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi everyone
Sorry Ive been absent from bnb lately, things are crazy around here :happydance: only about a month to go now!! 

Kayla I hope things straighten out for you soon :hugs: the uncertain roller coaster ride is no fun :(


----------



## waiting2c

Wow Jess that isn't long at all!!!

Kayla - sorry that things are not going too well cycle wise, I really hope you can get some answers soon!!


----------



## mammag

Hi all! K I hope you get your cycles figured out. Jess!!! I can't wait til d day! 

Afm, I have discovered the wonderful world of spd. The pain is excruciating at times. I just pray I'm lucky enough that it goes away after the baby comes. I have another ultrasound Monday to check on my previa, so fingers crossed it's moved up.


----------



## Jess19

Grace refresh my memory, what is spd?


----------



## Jess19

Wohoo you got your cross hairs Kayla!!! :happydance:


----------



## mammag

Fancy letters for my vagina and inner thighs feel like they are constantly in a vice grip. Something about when your pelvis spreads for pregnancy, one side spreads further or in a different direction, causing inflammation and pain.


----------



## Jess19

oh lol ok :)


----------



## MrsStutler

Jess19 said:


> Wohoo you got your cross hairs Kayla!!! :happydance:

I was really, really surprised at the temp jump. I actually had a total hissy fit on the 3rd day because I thought my thermometer had gone missing and I wasn't going to get my crosshairs without a proper temp. Turns out it just got knocked off my nightstand. I'm still not feeling it this cycle though, way late O seems to get me a super short LP and I've been crampy all day. I have a huge, super important test Tuesday so I've got lots to distract me. I've been crazy emotional though, bouncing high and low like crazy. Not particularly helpful for studying or TTC. Lots of praying and hoping though, only time will tell.


----------



## Jess19

Keeping everything crossed for you! 
:dust: 

When will you start testing?! ;)


----------



## MrsStutler

Jess19 said:


> Keeping everything crossed for you!
> :dust:
> 
> When will you start testing?! ;)

I'm trying to wait until at least 9dpo but no promises. :haha: the last few temps just being a bit above coverline are concerning me. Usually they are a bit higher but this cycle chart is looking very different compared to months previous. My OB was able to move my appointment up a bit to the 23rd instead of the 30th, so that's good.


----------



## Jess19

Yey for a week earlier appointment :happydance: hope everything goes good


----------



## Jess19

So I have been dealing with something lately and I just dont know who to talk to, figured you ladies might be a good start, although I think I might need to go talk to someone professional about it too. idk 

I have been having a hard time deciding if I want to get my tubes tied, during the c section. 
Part of me wants to because honestly we can not do another kid. This Lo will make 4 and we just cant afford another and idk where I would put another kid if we had one :shrug: we are running out of room here lol 
And I am happy and feel truely blessed with the beautiful family that God has blessed me with. Some women pray every day for it. I am happy that I have had the opportunity to be a mother to these beautiful children. 
But another part of me is having a really hard time coming to terms with this being my last baby/child and that my child bearing years are over :cry: I dont think im ready to accept it. Honestly I dont know if I ever will be. Its an era of my life that is ending. 
Ugh I dont even want to think about it right now. But it just makes sense to have my tubes tied while im already cut open on the operating table instead of scheduling a separate surgery in the future :( 
I have never dealt with post partum depression but I have a feeling I will this time. And that scares me too. 
Im trying to cherish every moment of this pregnancy but everytime I think about it I want to cry. 
IDK what to do, im torn and heart broken and the worst part is DH doesnt fully understand, hes doing a great job trying to but its hard for him, its a woman thing. 
And I dont feel like I can talk to my mother because I just dont think she understands. She left us when we were young and she doesnt like to take her grandkids, ever. Its like pulling teeth :( I dont see how a mother that can leave her kids can understand where im at. I think she likes having her kids grown so she can run around and do her own thing, she acts like shes 21 sometimes. And my sister is the same way :( I fee like im the "odd man out" in my family. 
I just need some advice, im sorry for the long post. Im starting to freak out as I only have 4 weeks to make this decision :(


----------



## waiting2c

Whilst it does make sense to do it all at the same time if you are not emotionally ready to make this decision I would leave it. Your body and emotions go through the wringer enough just having a baby. It is a real hard one - could your oh have a vasectomy later on? I just think if you are so emotional about it and worry about ppd then it's not worth it. When you feel like you are on a deadline to make a decision then it can be the hardest one you ever have to make!! 

My oh doesn't want anymore after this one - I too am not ready to agree as I don't want that part of my life to be over despite the fact that my anxiety levels this pregnancy are through the roof and I am just plain scared all the time. We are complex creatures woman lol!!


----------



## Jess19

Yeah we have talked about having him "snipped" 
it just makes more sense, financially too, to have me do it instead of him. In the long run it would cost more money, for the surgery and for his time off of work, hes the only income we have.
I totally agree though, if im not 100% and feel like this than I shouldnt have it done. I mentioned it to my dr at my last appointment and he said he wouldnt do it if he knows im not 100%


----------



## waiting2c

Don't put too much pressure on yourself to make a decision, money isn't everything whilst it's hard to live without and can be the cause of so much stress. Maybe with the breathing room to make a decision with the knowledge you don't have to do this if you really don't want to will help you get a clearer picture :)

Kayla - so glad your appt has been moved up, less days to count down now!! I really hope you can get some answers and get things back on track!!


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh man Jess. That's a question that's almost impossible to answer. Honestly, if you're not 100% then don't do it. Take the time to really process it when your emotions aren't all nutty from baby. I know I can never get my tubes tied or have hubs get snipped. Mentally I know I cannot handle knowing that the possibility of having another child was not there. I would seriously break down. Even if I knew for sure I didn't want another baby, I would not do it. I'm already freaking out that this potential third baby could be my last (hubs is not buying my 4 kids sales pitch). So listen to your heart and the rest will fall into place. You never know what the future can hold for you. If you decide later on to have either of you done, it's at least something you thought a lot about and weren't under the influence of pregnancy hormones!


----------



## Jess19

Thanks :hugs: 
At least me nursing will act as birth control for the first year, and then i can attempts some other type of birth control after lol im bad a remembering to take the pill. 
I dont think im going to have it done, i cant deal with this now. I made a lunch date with my best friend to talk about it. We have been friends for almost 17 years, shes basically my sister. Shes kinda in the same boat, as her dr recomended her not to have more children, she almost bleed to death with her two pregnancies :( they dont want her to risk a 3rd. I think we could really support each other right now :( sometimes I wonder if it bothers her watching me be pregnant again? 

You think pitching a 4th kid is hard lol try for a 5th! Lol my dh wont hear any of it. Although i did pull the "we could try again for a boy" card :) but after 3 girls i think he believes it will never happen for him.


----------



## MrsStutler

Have you thought about an IUD? I am thinking of doing the paraguard after our third. Long-term, no hormones, pretty low risk, and most insurances pay a good portion of it. I don't remember to take pills worth a damn and my body is so hormone sensitive it's crazy. I turned into a nutbar when I was on Yaz. 

My emotions are crazy heightened today. I went into Starbucks this morning and it was packed. For some crazy reason this made me get all emotional and I had to fight really hard to not cry. :dohh:


----------



## waiting2c

Have everything crossed for you Kayla that this is your month and you don't need that appt!!!!


----------



## MrsStutler

waiting2c said:


> Have everything crossed for you Kayla that this is your month and you don't need that appt!!!!

I'm hoping it will be a very different appointment.

School has not been going very well and I'm under an intense amount of stress so I'm sure that's not helping my issues one bit. I'm in serious danger of failing out of my last semester. I've broken out in stress hives all over my body and I've developed a nice cold sore thanks to all of this. I just hope for a miracle and a passing grade. I have a 77.33 on my exams overall and I need an 80 to pass. We have three more exams to go so I have to get 85 or better on each of them to pass. No stress or anything.


----------



## waiting2c

Ouch that does sound very stressful!!! You certainly have a lot on your plate at the moment, hope you pass next exams with flying colours and can de stress a bit!!


----------



## MrsStutler

Nothing this morning, but I'm still trying to be optimistic.


----------



## MrsStutler

Another BFN this morning, I thought if I were pregnant it would have shown up by now. Still hoping it's just a late implantation or something but I'm working on accepting this wasn't our month either.


----------



## Jess19

Aww Kayla im sorry things have been crap for you lately :hugs: hope everything starts to look up soon


----------



## waiting2c

Sorry to hear bfn Kayla - not too long now till your appt. hopefully cute can then get some answers :hugs:


----------



## MrsStutler

AF arrived this afternoon. :cry: Even though I mentally prepped for it, I'm still pretty crushed. 

Went to my primary doc today to ask for some kind of anxiety medication or something to help with this crazy test anxiety I have developed and she ended up switching my antidepressant from Zoloft (which I had maxed out my dose of) to Cymbalta. The bad thing is...pregnancy is a big fat nope while on it. So. I get to choose between trying this new medication to see if it helps, no guarantees though, and use birth control while on it. Or I can stay on the Zoloft which is helping but not much and still TTC. I have no idea what I want to do.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: aww Kayla im so sorry AF showed :( Thats a tough decision you need to make. Do you have some time to think about it?


----------



## MrsStutler

I can decide whenever I want. I just don't know if we are going to give up or not. I had to change my appointment to the 10th of November since I end up working the day of the 23rd. I got excited when she called saying they had a cancellation and didn't double check my work schedule. 

The amount of stress I'm under at the moment I'm starting to feel like we should just stop TTC and move on. Its doing me no favors, that's for sure.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: Aww Kayla I hope that everything starts to look up for you soon. 
How is school? I saw you passed your test! :)


----------



## MrsStutler

Thanks:hugs:
I'm convinced school is going to kill me. I managed to pass my pharmacology course with an 81, so I just barely squeked by but my new motto is "who the hell cares? As long as I pass!":haha: Turns out they don't put your grade point average after the R.N. part of your title. 

Now I just have to really focus and study my ass off to pass my nursing course. I have two tests and the final left to go. As long as I get an 85 or better on them I will just barely pass the course. I'm hoping to really do better than that but I just need to pass. The stress is just killing me. I went back to the doc and told her we still wanted to TTC so the new med was not going to work. She is having me stay on the max dose of my current med and gave me a prescription for xanax to take for the anxiety attacks. 

There is just so much going on right now, I barely have time to stress or think about TTC. That's probably a good thing.

How are you doing with the contractions? It's going to be soon with all the activity you've had!


----------



## waiting2c

Wow Kayla you have a lot going on, be kind to yourself - the stress and anxiety can't be good for you to live with all the time. How long till you are done with study?? Think of you often!!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: yes Kayla take time for yourself, that's the most important thing! 

Ugh these last few weeks are dragging for me! Im SO ready to have this baby!


----------



## MrsStutler

My final exam is on December 2nd and then I will just have to focus on studying for the exam to get my license to practice. I'm just ready to be done with all this crazy stuff. I can't believe I've been at it for two years. Seems like such a long time but it also feels like it's gone by quick.


----------



## MrsStutler

Odd, but I'm happy. I got a high reading with My digital OPK this morning. I swear, my body is a complete flipping mystery. Have to wait for the temp change but it's just so odd having ovulation so late last month and more textbook this month. I should be studied for science.


----------



## Jess19

I know what you mean Kayla. 
With Charlotte i didnt O until like cd 35! I can't remember when it was with this pregnancy. 
But i do remember having 28 day cycles one month then 42 cd cycles the next. Its so freaking exhausting waiting to O. 
I used to hate waiting to O more than the 2ww lol


----------



## waiting2c

Yay for a quicker o this month Kayla!!!! 

You must be counting the weeks till life settles down!! I'm certainly counting them until work is done for me lol!!

How are you holding up Jess? Can't be long to go?


----------



## MrsStutler

I'm just happy I didn't wait to test. I was thinking of not testing until like CD 15 or 18 to save on the digital test sticks but I thought, no I might get lucky and voila! Flashing smiley on the second day! The long wait to O is awful, I just want to be doing something! At least in the TWW I can placate myself with testing every morning.:haha:

T- I have a countdown that I see every single day. I just hope I survive. The idea of not having to slave over nursing homework sounds phenomenal!


----------



## Jess19

Wohoo :wohoo: yey for smiley faces!! :) ill be stalking for the hpts! 

Ugh im not doing too good :( i have an umbilical hernia. I went and talked to the dr today and she confirmed it. They also found a tiny trace of blood in my urine, so she checked my cervix. Long story short... after 2 different nurses searching and searching for my posterior cervix (that i now know about) they conclude that mt cervix is not even close to dilating, the complete opposite in dact. Baby is head down but not engaged. She probably never will be, my pelvis wont fit a baby :( so i wont dilate at all. 
I left the appointment depressed, with umbilical hernia pain and contracions from the cervical check :( 
These next 2 weeks are going to be long!!!


----------



## MrsStutler

Boo, hope they go by quick! It's gotta be driving you crazy!

I'm now on day 5 of the "high" flashing smiley opk. No temp shift yet either. As usual, I have no idea what's going on. So I've just been attacking poor DH regularly and bribing him to BD. I hope I at least ovulate sometime soon. My cervix has been soft and open the past day or so and that's usually a good indicator O is near for me. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MrsStutler

I managed to pull of an 86.7 on my test this morning...the highest score in the class! I damn near fainted when I had to hit the submit button on the last question. The tests are all on the computer and we cannot go back to look at them so the only way to go is forward but the anxiety of clicking that submit button, knowing you're score is the next thing you'll see...oh my. I had the tunnel vision, started hyperventilating...the whole thing. I about jumped for joy seeing that 86. This is one of the hardest tests too. Now I have to just get an 80 or better on my next test and final to pass the course and sit for the NCLEX!!! I am beyond elated today. I am skipping everywhere, breaking out into song. It's like a Disney movie up in here. 

Anywho, on to day 6 of "high" flashing smiley. I think I might let DH have the night off tonight, poor guy is exhausted lol


----------



## MrsStutler

uhg. I give up. Got my peak day finally and nothing even close to a temp rise. DH and I had a HUGE fight last night about this whole thing. He's frustrated, I'm frustrated. We are both ready to just forget about it because it's slowly strangling our marriage. He's starting to resent me for it taking so long and what it has done to our sex life and I'm starting to resent him for not understanding or caring about how I feel about it.


----------



## Jess19

omg Kayla congrats on your test! :) thats wonderful! I bet your on cloud nine over it! 

:hugs: im sorry you and DH are not getting along at the moment, ttc can do that :( it sucks. I hope things settle soon. 


3 more days to go! I cant wait! 
although I am a bit nervous to go through another c section again :(


----------



## MrsStutler

:happydance::happydance:I can't wait to see her Jess! Not much longer!


----------



## MrsStutler

:happydance: Crosshairs! Woo-Hoo! lol I don't know if I really agree with FF but since some of those temps were taken way early/late my chart's probably a bit wonky anyways. Just gonna hope and pray now! If this cycle is the one my due date would be right around Lucy's birthday!


----------



## waiting2c

Yay for crosshairs!!!! Have things crossed for you Kayla!!


----------



## Jess19

Samantha Jo is here weighing 6lbs 13oz 

[URL=https://s1219.photobucket.com/user/Icca19/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20141106_105611.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Mobile%20Uploads/20141106_105611.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## waiting2c

Awwwww Jess - she is so gorgeous!! Congratulations!


----------



## MrsStutler

She's so cute! How was the c-section for you? Are you feeling ok?


----------



## harri

Aww congratulations!!! She's beautiful xxxx


----------



## mammag

Absolutely beautiful Jess &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## MrsStutler

Nothing on the tests this morning for 8dpo. I have some new ones from Sure Predict that are supposed to be 10miu so we shall see. I probably won't start feeling bummed out until after 10dpo though. Getting negatives is almost starting to feel like just the normal thing that happens each month, it's a weird feeling. I will be genuinely shocked at a positive :haha:


----------



## Jess19

Thanks girls :hugs: Im doing ok, I guess the best I can be :( im a bit sore 

Samantha is wonderful, I feel so blessed to have such an amazing family! :)
On that note.....I never ended up getting my tubes tied! I chickened out!


----------



## MrsStutler

Awww, I'm glad you and Samantha are doing good! Those C-sections are rough, they are not nice to your insides at all! 

I'm in the middle of an emotional breakdown, but what's new right? Just overwhelmed with the next big test coming up on Tuesday and I haven't had a chance to really study much. The kids are trying to kill each other/destroy the house so I can't sit down for more than 10 or 15 minutes. I got another BFN this morning and since it's 10dpo, I've been crampy and my temp dipped a little I'm sure AF will be here tomorrow. I've just been a sobbing mess all morning and I've accomplished nothing. I'm so tired of it but I just can't quit either. I'm a mess. On the bright side: Only 20 days until I'm finished with school!


----------



## Jess19

omg Kayla only 20 days to go!!! wohoo!! :wohoo: thats wonderful!!


----------



## waiting2c

Awww :hugs: Kayla, have you had your appointment with the new doctor?

Yay for only 20 days of school left!!! I only have 34 days of work left!!! Well for 12 months anyway.


----------



## MrsStutler

I'm excited it is so close. It really doesn't seem like it's real at all. I just filled out my application to get my Arizona license! Now I just have to find a way to make the $600 I need to apply and get it :dohh: 

AF showed up right on time yesterday. I've been able to get a 10 day LP at least. I have to take a huge amount of B vitamins and use my progesterone cream religiously but it seems to be working. I go see the doc on December 8th. I keep having to rearrange my work and school schedule and change the appointment. It was supposed to be on Monday but because of Veteran's Day we had class on Monday instead of Tuesday. It's like the universe is against me having a third kid. 

Of course DH is completely indifferent. Drives me nuts. He's not even the least bit upset or concerned and has no clue why I get so upset. He thinks it's all my fault for being too concerned and stressing too much.


----------



## MrsStutler

I go to my very last nursing school lecture tomorrow!! I'm applying for a pediatric and nursery nurse spot. Praying so hard that I get it. I won't be able to get into OB very soon so that's close for now. 

I added royal jelly to my supplements this month and it seems to be helping improve my CM. I've been doing 1000mg agnus castus and then 1500mg royal jelly. I got a high reading the past two days and I have a TON of EWCM tonight so fingers crossed. I kind of had an explosion of emotion earlier tonight. I've had 3 friends announced pregnancies in the last week and I'm just not handling it well.


----------



## honeysuede

Hi all!! how is everyone doing?? nearly xmas!!:xmas9:
Sorry I have not been keeping up with things on here, I have had so much going on that I really don't know where to begin. To sum up: I am almost 28 weeks now and we know it's a boy!! we have chosen a name but not told anyone, they all think we are still deciding as we found opinions were flying at us from all directions. OH now lives with me & I can honestly say I have never been happier, I am in the most wonderful relationship and it feels like I am living with my best friend:cloud9: never thought I would be this soppy :blush: Jack loves him too and seeing them play together is amazing. Jack's dad has been better with seeing him & not letting him down although the drinking is still an issue, it always will be, but he is more responsible when he has Jack now & Jack loves his time with him so that's all I care about. Jack has glasses now & looks so cute!
I lost my job when I was 23 preggo :cry: I have been there 4.5 years & it was a huge blow but I beleive everything happens for a reason. I have never been a 'stay at home mum' type of person & have found the adjustment hard but me & Jack have bonded even more which is great. Just hard having a very active 2 year old keeping me busy with a growing bump :haha: I am trying to keep him in nursery a day here & there as it's great for him. But not cheap :wacko:
We have had massive problems with the flat, basically I was naive and desperate when I found the place & didn't see the issues, there's sever damp and mould issues, hundreds of ££s of my things including a computer and a buggy & my bed have been ruined by mould, the smell is terrible and all walls are rotting. We also have no source of heating. My estate agents are awful and ignore every call & email so I eventually went to environmental health who have issued an order on the landlord to get full central heating, istalation, ventilation & then repair the mould damage. I am then thinking about making a small claim case for the damage of so many of mine & Jack's things. Being at home now means I see my problems on the walls every day & it gets me so down :cry: I have gone from being very indipendant & having my own, well paid job, to having to rely on OH's not very well paid wage only. He is amazing and works to provide for us & I am very lucky. No one will employ me at 6 months preggo. My ebay business is doing well with it being xmas now. So hopefully the landlord will sort something but due to financial troubles etc we have applied for council housing which I never thought would happen but we actually need it for our boys more than anything. I have paid high taxes since starting work 15 years ago so I guess I shouldn't feel bad about it.
On top of all this my dad has had a massive breakdown & is drinking badly & had his driving licence takn away due to it & has been on our sofa on & off pretty much since I moved in & it;s a horribe drain :cry: his nightmare of a wife (she is younger than me) has been sleeping with her boss, told him & dad their latest baby is both of thiers, got a restraining order on dad but still uses him to babysit while she goes on drink & drug sprees leaving her 4 kids at home or sometimes with strangers, the whole thing is a Jeremy Kyle show style mess.
Phew - what a ranty update haha!!
Sorry again for not keeping up, you are all in my thoughts and I plan to log on more often for sure:hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Congrats on a boy! I bet whatever name you picked it will be perfect and people should keep their opinions to themselves. I bet Jack will love a little brother to run around with! I'm sorry your in such a cruddy situation:hugs: I hope it gets better for you!! I can't imagine dealing with all of that when you're expecting a new little one:hugs:

As for me I was officially pinned last night as a Nursing School Graduate:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
There was a hiccup in the scoring of the final exam and long story short I spent half the day thinking I failed, but I ended up passing!

I'm not 100% sure on them but I got these today:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0032.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## waiting2c

Hey T! Lovely to hear from you!! Hope you get the mould thing sorted asap! Last thing you need being pregnant!! 

Kayla - congrats on getting pinned! Was so excited to read the news that you had passed! Also wow those tests look amazing, looks like things might settle Ito place for you!! Look forward to seeing more!!


----------



## MrsStutler

Omg guys!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141206_202854.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20141206_202901.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 0









IMG_20141206_202854~2.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## waiting2c

That is perfect Kayla, perfect timing as your stressful period is over!!! So over the moon for you!


----------



## MrsStutler

Thanks! I'm in complete shock. I wish I could get a decent picture. It's just like the first really faint positive I got with Lucy. I keep looking at it over and over but it's still there every time I look! Even DH sees it so it's official lol My appointment with the doc is going to be a very different kind on Monday. I'm so excited I can't contain myself. Best week ever.


----------



## harri

Wow! Fab lines Kayla! Congrats!!! 
Well done on passing your final, you've worked so hard. 

T - I'm so sorry you're in such a shit situation with your flat, it sounds awful!! 

I'm 22 weeks now. We've just bought a new house, I love it! I hate my job, I'm working 10-11 hours a day and I'm exhausted. Three months until I go on maternity leave for 10 months. 

Xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Oh my god congrats Kayla!!!:hugs::flower::happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss: what an emotinal few days ending in the best possible way! so happy for you:hugs: wonderful news.

Congrats on the house Harri - sorry to hear the job is stressful though :( I know it seems like forever away but the end is in sight and you can just focus on the little on and shut work out for a while:hugs:

Hi T!! how are you doing?:hugs:

Saw on FB Grace is in labour!:happydance::flower: hope she is doing well.

I can't beleive I am over 28 weeks now! little one is moving so much & is a strong fiesty little thing:haha: it's amazing:kiss:
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Thanks guys! I'm so excited, I've already blabbed to a few of my coworkers :haha: to be fair it was because I can't handle certain medications while pregnant. We decided to not find out the sex this time since we have all the boy and girl stuff we could ever need. I thought it would drive me nuts but I actually like that we've decided to be surprised. I'm strangely content. I used the last of my HPTs this morning and finally saw "pregnant 1-2" on a digi:happydance::happydance:

I can't believe how far along you both are! Seems like just yesterday you were getting BFPs! 
Your littles will be here soon! 
Harri I'm so jealous you get 10 months maternity leave, I was just talking with DH about how I Will hopefully be able to take a full 12 weeks If that!


----------



## MrsStutler

I saw the doctor today and she said everything looks fine, uterus is the right size but no scan yet. It's still too early to see anything really. I go back to have my scan on the 13th! I can't wait to see the little babe. I will be about 8 weeks, which is the latest I have had a first scan done so I'm just unreasonably anxious. I have studying for the big NCLEX to keep me occupied though. I can't believe I'm taking it next month. :wacko:


----------



## waiting2c

Yay that's awesome Kayla! Was just thinking about you today and wondering how it was all going! The 13 will come around soon enough!!!


----------



## mammag

My sweet sweet miracle baby  we're going to try again right away, in case it takes forever.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_50319941966344.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_138423310210227.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsStutler

He is such a cutie Grace! Congratulations again! 

I scheduled my NCLEX exam for the second week of January. I have to drive to Las Vegas to do it so I'm having my scan on the 13th then leaving for Vegas after that! I'm nervous as all get out but I'm so excited to get that RN and start making some serious cash :haha:


----------



## Jess19

Aww Grace he is perfect! Im so happy for you!!

Kayla super big congratulations! :) Cant wait for a scan up date! Good luck on your test! 

Sorry ive been MIA from BnB its non stop with two little ones! :) but I'm slowly gaining some free time back, Samanthas almost on a decent schedule


----------



## Grumblebea

Yay I can finally log on instead of stalking! Congrats on all the new babies!!!! Lots more coming soon. I know what everyone is having except for Kayla and Harri. Harri did you announce gender? T any day now!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey!!! How are you? Long time no hear!!!

Still feels like ages away! Starting to get to that uncomfy stage now and it's sooo hot here at the mo!! Have c section scheduled for 28th if she doesn't come before then :)


----------



## harri

Wow! It's gone so quick T! 
We're having a boy! Theo is SO EXCITED. Me too, another me was a terrifying thought ;) xxx


----------



## MrsStutler

Well after battling nausea and vomiting since last week I ended up in the emergency room. They are giving me lots and lots of fluids. Upside is I did very briefly get to see the little blobby booger making me so sick. The little heartbeat was flickering away. The tech was not really nice and wouldn't print a picture or even let me see it for more than a few seconds.


----------



## Grumblebea

MrsStutler said:


> Well after battling nausea and vomiting since last week I ended up in the emergency room. They are giving me lots and lots of fluids. Upside is I did very briefly get to see the little blobby booger making me so sick. The little heartbeat was flickering away. The tech was not really nice and wouldn't print a picture or even let me see it for more than a few seconds.

What a Byotch :growlmad:


----------



## Jess19

Aww hope your feeling better. 
What a jerk to be so rude and not give you a picture


----------



## MrsStutler

Thanks! I'm feeling better today after a two day anti-nausea med coma :haha: They gave me two prescriptions. One of them was for Zofran and the other was for Phenergran. The zofran won't knock me out but it doesn't work as well as the phenergran. The downside to that is the phenergran is a mandatory 8 hour nap haha

That tech was a total bitch. I wish I would have had the tech I know from working on the floor. He would have told me all of what he was seeing. The doc said baby was measuring perfectly and it looked like there was enough fluid around it so at least I know that. He also told me I have 5 decent sized cysts on my ovaries so I will probably have more pain and cramping than a pregnancy without cysts, so bummer for me. I am going to try and get a copy of the ultrasound report so I can see exactly what they were looking and and all the measurements and stuff, but it takes a while to get medical records to fork over the goods. 

Now it's just the docs orders of lots of resting, try to push as much fluid as I can and keep eating. I'm off work for 2 weeks while I study for the NCLEX. I'm hoping I can have a "good" day like today with minimal nausea for the test.


----------



## honeysuede

hi al!:flower:
Happy 8 weeks Kayla!! how are you feeling now?
T - Almost there! bet you're excited :happydance:
Grace - he is adorable! love seeing the FB pics:hugs:
Harri - congrats on a boy!! I felt the same - the thought of a mini me was scary haha but it would be lovely one day I guess.

Hope you all had a great xmas and new year:kiss: we had a bad virus / bug thing and a flood but still manage to have a wonderful time.

We now have heating which helps the conditions of the flat a little.

Baby is due in just over 7 weeks and I have now packed my hospital bag & have started getting things ready. I am worrying though as Jack is no closer to toilet training and he still needs me in the room when he falls asleep (only for 15 mins) I am scared these things might make it harder? Jack is the most lovely little thing, he tells me he loves me all the time now bless him. I am such a proud mum:kiss:

Oh..... and... I am egaged! wedding booked for 11th September this year so 8 months time! I never thought a new baby, relationship & definitely wedding were in my furture but I honestly couldn't be happier:hugs: and he even picked the perfect ring.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Oh and me and OH cose our little one's name before we knew the sex & have not told a soul which we are very proud of. But I can of course tell you ladies. His name will be Dylan:kiss: Jack kisses my tummy and says 'love you Dylan' it makes me melt xxx


----------



## harri

Awwww! Congrats T! Amazing news! I want to see a bump pic!

How's your weight gain going? I'm trying so hard not to gain too much weight but I'm already up 16lb! 

Things are going well with me, nearly in the third trimester and feeling good. We've decided on a name but like you, we've not told anyone. We think this little one will be Henry :) 

Congrats Kayla - hope you start feeling better soon! :hugs: xx


----------



## honeysuede

harri said:


> Awwww! Congrats T! Amazing news! I want to see a bump pic!
> 
> How's your weight gain going? I'm trying so hard not to gain too much weight but I'm already up 16lb!
> 
> Things are going well with me, nearly in the third trimester and feeling good. We've decided on a name but like you, we've not told anyone. We think this little one will be Henry :)
> 
> Congrats Kayla - hope you start feeling better soon! :hugs: xx

Aww Harri that's a lovely choice!:thumbup: Theo & Henry go great together:hugs: I love that we haven't told anyone the name- with Jack so many people butted in with what they did & didnt like that we decided it's between us this time.
I am not sure about weight gain, I am thinking at least 201lb though. I was under weight when I fell PG but I have eaten ALOT of junk:haha: just ordered some scales so I will find out next week eek:wacko:.

congrats on almost being in 3rd tri!:happydance: I am now at the stage where I am eager to meet him. 7 weeks left sounds ages!! can't wait:cloud9:.
Ok, here are some bump pics I took today & also a plaque we got for the boys room. And my engagement ring:flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1779.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1781.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1782.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1600.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats t!!! How exciting!!

Yay for third tri harri and only 7 weeks to go t!! I am at that tired can't sleep uncomfy stage so am hoping this little girl makes an appearance soon!

We haven't told names either but are thinking hazel so long as suits here when she arrives :)


----------



## honeysuede

waiting2c said:


> Congrats t!!! How exciting!!
> 
> Yay for third tri harri and only 7 weeks to go t!! I am at that tired can't sleep uncomfy stage so am hoping this little girl makes an appearance soon!
> 
> We haven't told names either but are thinking hazel so long as suits here when she arrives :)

T, Hazel is such a pretty name!! aww:hugs: only 3 weeks left for you now!!!!:happydance: gonna be watching this space!!
xx


----------



## harri

You look amazing!!! I'm so jealous ;) 

T - hazel is a lovely name! I can't believe how quick it seems to have gone, does it feel quick or is it dragging now? Xxx


----------



## waiting2c

It was quick but is dragging now as finished up work at xmas. Two more weeks till scheduled c section!!


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh how I love the bump pictures! Too cute!!

I can't believe how fast time has gone. It's like I blinked and everybody is closing in on the third trimester!

I'm feeling a bit better at least, I have good and bad days. The zofran has been my saving grace. I'm still utterly exhausted though. This time around has really thrown me for a loop. I have my dating scan and my first scan with the OB tomorrow morning! I'm really nervous for some reason, but I don't know why. I've had terrible nightmares that something is wrong with the baby. Then after the scan I am off to Las Vegas to stuff my face with fabulous food and hopefully pass my NCLEX exam on Wednesday. 

I love the name picks too! We aren't telling anybody but my photographer our name picks and of course you guys. For a boy we are thinking of Emmett and for a girl Alice. Not final yet, but so far those are the two we like best.


----------



## honeysuede

2 weeks, woohoo T!:happydance:

Aww thanks ladies, I feel like a rolly polly:haha: 
Kayla - I love the name Alice! My fav film is Alice in wonderland so I have always thought it would make a good girl's name:hugs: Do you have any intuition about what you might be having? how did the scan go? 

Harri - I bet you look amazing! bump pic!!!
xxx


----------



## waiting2c

Hope scan went well Kayla! And good luck for your test!!!!

It's lovely how many thread babies we have now and more on the way!!


----------



## MrsStutler

The scan went great, little one is measuring 9w and 2 days, heart rate of 179. Healthy as can be! My official due date is August 19th. DHs birthday is the 24th so maybe he will have a birthday present haha. I am convinced it's a girl. I just don't feel like it's a boy, don't know why exactly. 

And...as of today I am officially a licensed registered nurse!! I can't believe I'm done, all done. Absolutely nothing else to do but work as a nurse.


----------



## harri

Congratulations nurse Kayla!!! :) :happydance: xx


----------



## harri

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/Mobile%20Uploads/3FBA62C8-26BD-41C6-9F68-620063CE7058.png.jpeg

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/Mobile%20Uploads/2DAE0933-58AC-430B-BFFD-1D380F888C7D.jpg


----------



## MrsStutler

Such a cute bump! Love it!


----------



## waiting2c

Quick update for you all - Hazel Zara Roke born 4.01pm, 4.7kg, 58cm long. We doing well, quite sore but can only get better from here, so glad it was a section as she was every bit the whopper her brother was and this experience been awesome. Seeing her suck her hand after being born made me sob as devon has ever been able to get hand to mouth. Completely in love with my family x


----------



## harri

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Welcome to the world Hazel! Fantastic news !! :) so happy for you all xxxx


----------



## MrsStutler

She's so cute! I just want to cuddle her right through the screen 
Glad you are both doing well. Has Devon met her yet? I bet he just loves her right up!


----------



## waiting2c

He has met her briefly - he was a bit tired and cranky though so he just cried the whole time. Hopefully will be in a better mood when comes up today.

Having trouble latching her for feeding at the mo, hoping it gets easier soon as she just screams and screams! First time mum when it comes to feeding!


----------



## honeysuede

T - Massive congrats to you! she is gorgeous and I am so happy for you and your lovely family:hugs:

Kayla - how are you feeling?

Harri - you look amazing!!:thumbup:

I am 36 weeks tomorrow & we are prepared & excited to meet our baby boy:cloud9: only isue we are having is childcare for Jack when I am in labour:wacko:. I have been having a lot of very painful braxton hicks which I think may be due to being so active this time round.
xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1874.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1872.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsStutler

Ah T you look so wonderful for being so close! How are the braxton hicks? Anything signs it's getting close? I'm so excited for you:happydance:

Well I'm finally in my second trimester!:happydance: aaaaand I'm celebrating by catching the flu! I went to the emergency room this morning after having awful flu-ish symptoms last night and sure enough...positive for type A flu. I feel bad for my work too. I had been scheduled for today and the next three days, two of which I had picked up because we were so short staffed. Now I'm ordered to be off work for at least 5 days. 

I did hear the little squish on the doppler there, a happy and healthy 165bpm and it was jumping around running from the doppler:haha: 

So for the next few days I'll be stuck at home quarantined to my bedroom, probably binge watching something on TV. I feel so bad for hubs too. He is going to be primarily taking care of the kids because I definitely do not want two toddlers and a husband with flu! On the bright side they did start daycare this week and have been absolutely loving it so I don't have them today or tomorrow and I can actually rest.


----------



## MrsStutler

Three years ago today our first thread baby was born! Now we have so many amazingly cute little ones I can't believe it!:hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Crazy how much has happened in these three years!!!

Hope you feeling better Kayla :)


----------



## Jess19

Eeekkkkk!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## waiting2c

Yay a post in our old thread!! We have so so many thread babies now it's lovely to come back to where it all began!

Congrats Jess!!

Hope everyone else is all good!


----------



## Jess19

Thanks :) we are going to keep it a secret until we find out gender! 
I had to blurt it out to someone lol figured you ladies could keep a secret ;)


----------



## Jess19

Guess what!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 1


----------

